# CJ water temps



## Intimidator

Right now the water temp at CJ is way ahead of last year, if this continues spawns could be happening quickly. We all are waiting for one spawn or another so lets use this thread to keep each other informed of the water temps, weather, reports, etc.

I'll be out at CJ tomorrow (4/20) from 9-11am (lunch), also thinking about going out after work with my son on Wed. I'll try to have as much info as possible.


----------



## Intimidator

This is a guideline for crappie spawning surface temps. 
55-60 degrees, male crappie should be in shallow water looking for and fanning beds.
62-65 degrees, perfect spawning temps. Any bad weather/fronts can set the whole process back days or weeks.
70-75 degrees, female head to deep water, males guard nests until water reaches 75 degrees.
Crappies are very sensitive to temperature variation.

Good Luck and Happy Crappie fishing


----------



## downtime8763

Will be there around 8am, wanted to be there at daybreak ,however it's going to be too cold for my fishing partner. So we have to go to breakfast first darn!!


----------



## patsheart

Sausage McMuffin counts as breakfast. LOL


----------



## reiner52

was at cj mon morning from 8-11, only boat there at first, my water temp showed the lake dropped from 58 down to 49, wind was brisk and from NE. not a bite. carp werent even around. have seen and hooked lots of dead carp this year. winter must have gotten them.


----------



## Intimidator

4-20-10, fish CJ from 9:15am-11:00 without a bite, swimming jig heads with spinners (RoadRunner) and twister tails (Chart, smoke, white, yellow/white, and black/blue. 
Slight wind from the NNE creating perfect ripples
Overcast
Water Temp 57 degrees @ 11:00am in the Marina and Lakeside.
Water level has been raised about a foot from last week. One of the big rocks that I fished on is now underwater.
I didn't see anyone having much fishing luck.


----------



## Intimidator

Didn't make it out on 4-21, have to get yard work done before the rain comes. Will be out at CJ on Sat 4-24 before dawn, rain or shine.


----------



## Madfisher

Been going out every morning from around 8:30/10:30,catching 7 to 10 every morning. Nothing big yet. Did notice yesterday that the shad are stacking up around the bank. Crappies will move in just after the shad move out. Probably be another week or two yet for the bigger ones to hit. Bait house guy said that a 18" and a 16" have been caught this year. Man those are big crappies!! Also a 29" 7 pound walleye was caught last week at the marina. Fishing is starting to really pick up at CJ.......Dan


----------



## reiner52

went out a little later than usual, fished 11-2, wind west 5-10, temps around 60 . had some small bass following lures.


----------



## Intimidator

It's going to be interesting to see how much all this rain we're suppose to get warms and stabilizes the water temps. 
I have a week of vacation saved to take as soon as spawn starts, hopefully I can time it like last year........ 
Madfisher and reiner52, thanks for the updates.
Brent


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Thanks for the updates guys, may make it out sunday morning, dan or brent let me know if ya wanna hook a couple crappies


----------



## downtime8763

Went out on CJ this morning, water temp 58-61 deg. Three of us in the boat and Only two fish 1-WB,1-Crappie(keeper)from about 8:15-11:00am.


----------



## Intimidator

Thanks Downtime, these fish have to be staging somewhere........
Jonny, I'll have to see how the weather is this weekend, if we have alot of wind and rain the lake will turn over and the fishing won't be good.
I'm going to try and get out before the rain friday from 10-1:30. Maybe if its overcast I can crank up another Walleye.


----------



## Madfisher

This morning,7 crappie,nothing over 9",3 white bass all milking/gleeking or what ever ya want to call it and a small walleye. Doesn't seem like alot but compared to other people that were there,I did alright. Jonny,if I go you know were I'll be.....Dan


----------



## Intimidator

The shad are in full spawn at CJ and Clark lake. It's hard to believe there are that many shad in those 2 lakes. I threw jigs and twister tails at Clark and cranks at CJ with no luck at either place. Will be out at CJ Sat at sunrise.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Sounds like good reports guys, I'll have to make some phone calls to see if I can get someone to take me down there... Although this rain may make it a crappy weekend


----------



## Intimidator

I'm hoping to hit it between storms, my son got himself in trouble with his mother and will not be fishing for a week so I will be hitting the rocks cranking.


----------



## warden

Great infro! How about expanding to Rocky Fork,Caesar, etc, Ill contribute as soon as I get my boat back in the water.!


----------



## Intimidator

Caught my 9th and 10th Walleyes before dawn this morning on the silver/black flicker crank, both were right at 17" (good eaters). Lake was beautiful, calm and hardly any wind. Not so many shad on the rocks lakeside.
Switch to a plastic shad swimbait and caught a whitebass, took my crank pole back and got my ultralight and proceded to catch 8 more whitebass, it was so much fun.............left CJ about 9:00am and cleaned the fish, call my buddy and he wanted to go out, we went to the tressel at buck creek and had no bites in the entire creek, went to the Dam and I caught 5 more WB before I had to leave at 2:00pm. He's still out there and called to say his buddy in a boat is slaying WB along the rocks. All the WB I caught were males and milked all over when I was taking the hook out, the spawn must be close 
If the weather holds I'll be back Sunday before dawn again


----------



## Intimidator

My buddy stopped by on his way home and had 20 WB, the weather in the morning is going to be good, see ya'll out there..................


----------



## cajun willie

What yall been catching the white bass on? Last year most of them i caught was on a fire tiger husky jerk.


----------



## Intimidator

Fished today with Jonny (NorthSouthOhioFisherman) and my buddy Pat, we had a blast, gave Jonny alot of grief, and actually caught a few fish. Ended up cleaning 27 White Bass (Jonny's and mine), largest was 14" and average was 11", about half were females so spawn is close. Pat was on a roll with a Beetle spin and Chart twister, he thought he did better than yesterday. With the lake being low and the temps up we may have a lake spawn this year instead of them going to the creek. Alot of White Bass have been taken the last 2 days, water temps are 60-62 before noon. I was doing good with a red Rooster Tail and Rapala spinners, I'm keeping Jonny's secret weapon secret 
NorthSouth should be posting pics and telling fish stories soon..............


----------



## cajun willie

Fished today from 0730-1330. Wind was nuts, but the rain held off for the most part. Couldnt find the crappie, so started looking for the white bass. Found them along the rocks at dam and marina. Most caught on fire tiger husky jerk, rest on beetle spin w/ crappie tub jig attached. Bigger one came on the beetle spin.

Today totals;
40+ white bass/biggest 14"

1 small mouth/14"/caught on beetle spin/thought I had world record white bass for a minute

1 carp/20"/once again thought I had world record


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lol sounds like we were all in the same boat!! Willie were you in a bass boat? 
Had a great time fishing with the famous Intimidator and yes he did catch a few  those females weren't mine though 

As always the secret bait panned out after not getting em for a while, I think I got about a dozen today...








Taken by ^


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Willie sounds like you had some fun also, those 14" WB sure are fun, I had mine on and played him for awhile with the ultra-light 

It's going to be interesting to see if this cold weather shuts the WB down or whether they will continue to have a lake spawn.

I'll be out tuesday (lunch) to see if they're still biting and get the water temps.


----------



## cajun willie

Yea, that was me in the maroon & silver bass boat. NorthSouth, was that u on the rocks over by the dam? 

Catching those things on ultra-lite stuff is great. My kid is nursing a broke finger and couldn't go, he was mad as the dickens when i started txting him some picts of the ones i was catching. 

Courious about the weather myself, hope the water temp dont fall to low. 

We'll be out again later in the week, then some on the weekend.


----------



## Intimidator

Willie, I asked about the water temps, once you told NorthSouth the secret he started catching them too Pat and I were trying to skunk him but you must have seen those sad eyes and felt sorry for the young lad. It looks like we should be out there the same days, I'll give you a holler.


----------



## Intimidator

Pat and I went back out after work, was windy at first but the wind died down, sun came out and the white bass turned back on. They were hitting by the Gazebo rocks and the Dam rip-rap. Water temp has not droppped yet and still was 61-62.5. Both of us have about 20 or more WB to clean. Same lures used.
Jonny, went to WalleyWorld and bought me a couple Rooster Tails and a red one for Pat since I lost his........


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Yea Willie that was me  haha

Sounds good men

Nothin better than CJ brown


----------



## Intimidator

Stopped by CJ on my way home from Columbus and fished from 9-10:30. Man, it was cold North/NorthWest wind, white-caps, and no wind-breaker....Ended up with 3 WB, 2 sm crappie, and 1 nice Bluegill out of the Marina, all were caught on a double rig (Rooster tail and sm jig with chart twister), all fish were spared and returned to CJ. Talked to one guy who said he was catching WB off the rocks by the dam earlier but was too cold and windy and he was trying to find a sheltered area to fish.
No boats on the water, water temp didn't feel like it had dropped much but no way to verify.
Water is up, looks like 1'-1 1/2' more to summer pool, all this new warm water may help


----------



## cajun willie

Kiddo and I are gonna be there Wed evening after school and work hope water temp holds. 
Intimidator, good call on the new water.. if it does cool off, the 70's on Thur and Friday should help.
See yall there, we'll be going between the marina rocks and the dam rocks, all depends on the wind.


----------



## Intimidator

Willie, let us know how you and your boy do. I have to get some yard work done tomorrow so I can get out later this week and over the weekend. My son is chomping too, hopefully he does whats needed and his mother lets him fish this weekend...

Everyone needs to keep looking at and reporting temps the rest of the week and over the weekend; next week the weather is suppose to be perfect, and stable water temps may start the crappie spawn  There have been more and more crappie being caught close to rocks, the big crappie will move in first to build nests and spawn.


----------



## Intimidator

Had 2 friends call last night and say they were still catching WB on the rocks in different areas but they both said the bite was slower than over the weekend, this is still a good sign with warmer weather coming.

Willie, fishing charts show today being an excellent day, let me know


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I might be headed out tonight with the misses. Ever since I started her last year, we are out any chance we can get, or if she tells me to take her fishing.


----------



## Intimidator

Joe and Willie, you guys need to keep us informed, I can't get out until Friday (vacation day). Good luck and make me envious


----------



## Madfisher

Was out this morning from 10:00 until 11:30. 11 crappies and 2 white bass. Still nothing big on either. Crappies range from 7" to 10" WB looked like twins at around 11". I'm telling ya if the weather holds,next week should be great......Dan


----------



## luvtofish

Hello Everyone,

New to the forum. Me and my husband found out about wb run last year and went it was great can't to come up this year. Last year we fished the sugar as they call it. So we can have more fun can anyone suggest some other plentiful places and when the best time to fish. We are from Hamilton, Ohio so we don't no a lot about up north. Any info would be great. Also we don't have a boat we would be bank fishing. 
Thanks,
Luv2Fish


----------



## cajun willie

Folks,
Fish from 4-730, only caught 2 white bass.
Water temps over by damn was 58-60. Over by marina was 58-65. No one catching much of anything. 
Marked lots of fish about 15 ft deep in 30 ft of water by dam, but wind was to much to try that...
Kid and I will be out again Friday evening or Sat. afternoon..Maybe both....
Not the best fishing but better than setting around house....


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

My girl and I was out at the rock dam about 5:30 and left around 8. Like my third cast a nige size female white bass took my rubber minnow on black jighead. Then had a small crappie hit it. Then we moved down some and I caught another white bass but smaller on a black twistie tail. All that was at the point btly the visitor center. Then we moved over by the dam where I caught another white bass on a black twistie tail. Then the sun went down and we moved back to our previous location and I caught my smallest white bass on the biggest white twistie tail. I'll post pics here soon, running to get supper for the misses. I also met a member on here. Blueboat, nice meeting you


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Here are the pics.


----------



## Intimidator

Dan, I'm betting on next week also  I have a good feeling, the only thing that bothers me is the moon phase is wrong, it's calling for end of May, guess we'll see.....

luvtofish, fish anywhere along the rocks/rip-rap, the bank fishing at CJ can be tricky because the State went cheap and didn't put gravel in to stabilize the big rocks. You have to be part Mountain Goat to navigate sometimes, there is easier fishing in the Marina and that's why sometimes it can get crowded. When I really want to get away I go hiking to parts of the lake that can't be reached by driving.

Willie, Good Info  looks like it didn't turn over and the temps somewhat stayed close to where they need to be. What you were doing was definitely better than what I was doing.......

Joe4, I bet that big one was fun to catch  Thanks for the update and info, this weekend between storms should be a good one to add more WB to your freezer. What's you boat look like and I'll give you a holler....I'll be the small mountain goat  with glasses and a black UA (UnderArmour) hat or driving an 05 silver GTO.


----------



## Lovefishing

I haven't been out in a couple week's but IF the the Damn area is in the 60's and the Marina was in the mid 60's then the WB ARE stacked upped getting ready to hit the creek. I would suggest the North-end close to the rock wall that turns the creek out to the main lake if you have a boat. Plus the North end is usually 2-3 degree's warmer then the rest of the lake.
As for place's to fish along the bank away from the "Crowds" can I suggest fishing at the "Incomplete" boat ramp past the campgrounds. Nice gravel bottom and a decent drop off. Also the "Old Road bed" off of Route 4 offers some good fishing. The Grant road access gives some good cat fishing.
One word of advice for walking to the spots to fish is make SURE you have tick repellent on!! CJ is known for its nasty tick population and unfortunately it is the small nasty deer ticks. This year they seem to be REALLY bad, I've already pulled a dozen plus of my jeans mushroom hunting.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Joe4, I bet that big one was fun to catch  Thanks for the update and info, this weekend between storms should be a good one to add more WB to your freezer. What's you boat look like and I'll give you a holler....I'll be the small mountain goat  with glasses and a black UA (UnderArmour) hat or driving an 05 silver GTO.


Yeah it was, I thought I had something else the way he was fighting on my UL rod. My GF was getting mad b/c she always beats me fishing, but yesterday I conquered. I took them home and had a hard time trying to fillet them, I need to research a little more. That big female was full of eggs when I cut her open, I got really nice sized fillets off of her. Also, I got poked by one of their spikes on my finger on the knuckle and it's still sore. It bled like crazy also.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

BTW, I don't have a boat, yet. I've been looking real hard for one, don't want to spend too much on my first boat, just something to get around on.


----------



## Intimidator

Lovefishing, Very good suggestions and tick advice, I also like hiking to the west side coves in the dead of summer to fish. We were at the creek on 4-24and it was dead and low, with the lake level being raised they might make it to the creek, it really looked like it was going to be a full lake spawn this year, like 2003 (I think).

Joe4, Well it's easier to look me up now...we're both Mountain Goating  Getting that perfect fillet just takes time and practice and a SHARP flexible knife, I think the sharp flexible knife is most important. 

Some people have asked about cooking/freezing fish;
I soak my fillets overnight in sea-salt water (kills bacteria, draws blood, kills strong tastes), then I'll drain and vacuum seal (I've had WB that was good after 2+ years) or prepare to cook.
If I'm cooking I soak the fillets in 1/2 and 1/2 (cream) and eggs about 1/2 hr, then drop into a plate of Hogkins Mill corn meal and then into Extra Virgin Olive Oil and fry until golden I have to make a separate batch for my wife because she likes Old Bay Fish Seasoning in the corn meal. Now I'm hungry.......


----------



## cajun willie

Lovefishing, is the rock wall your refering at the mouth of the creek where it feed into the lake. Never been up that far in the north end.

Intimidator, you ever go to the creek and fish for the white bass? I hv caught plenty up there but its always ya or na. Long drive from Fairborn, just for white bass. Gonna fish for them from the boat this year, that way if there not biting i can go for some crappies or maybe a smallie or two.


----------



## Intimidator

Willie, the rock wall is at the mouth of the creek and yes I have fished the bank twice during runs......  never again without a boat. The "pay-lake" fisherman and "illegals" ruined it for me, I enjoy fishing too much to put up with that again. I normally try to have about 150 WB in the freezer and I can do that from the rocks and enjoy it


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

cajun willie said:


> Kiddo and I are gonna be there Wed evening after school and work hope water temp holds.
> Intimidator, good call on the new water.. if it does cool off, the 70's on Thur and Friday should help.
> See yall there, we'll be going between the marina rocks and the dam rocks, all depends on the wind.


Was that you two that were fishing off the left side of the point down by the rocks, down by the visitor center yesterday?


----------



## Intimidator

I'll be at the Marina on Friday (4-29) before dawn cranking for Walleye, after dawn I'll be on the move looking for WB and crappie, hoping to be back out after my son gets out of school also....... I was trying to get out tonight but I have to finish the yard/garden work before the rains start. Good luck to those that make it out 
Brent


----------



## cajun willie

Joe4, kid and I were in the maroon & silver bass boat. Think u were fishing on the point when we were pulling up to the rocks. Never caught those on anything black before, may have to put that in the arsenal. 

I may have to find that rock wall, make sense that the fishing would be staging there. Any idea how deep the water is around that thing. That looks like a long boat ride with the no wake zone.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Nice reports guys, if you talk this much on a forum I can't imagine what you would all talk about in a boat together LOL 

IS IT TRUE THAT THE NINE INCH LIMIT GOES INTO EFFECT MAY 1st?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

cajun willie said:


> Joe4, kid and I were in the maroon & silver bass boat. Think u were fishing on the point when we were pulling up to the rocks. Never caught those on anything black before, may have to put that in the arsenal.


I think you guys were the ones going by slow right when we got there. Yeah, that minnow I use is grey and black on a black jig head.


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny, you're just jealous because we've been able to keep this going thru shad spawn and the start of WB spawn and hopefully thru crappie spawn You still coming down next week?

Willie, the rock wall is/was in shallow water and when the lake is full is barely visible. be careful and keep an eye on the depth gauge it's very shallow in spots.

Joe4, are you using Apex shad/minnies, I have good luck with them, those are the ones I take forceps to so they swim even better

We'll all have to get together and compare notes before the fun starts.........


----------



## Lovefishing

Yea I gave up trying to fish the creek when they closed off the west bank of the creek and it seemed every butthole in Springfield showed up and left their trash everywhere. If it rains like it suposed to this week-end the creek will be nice and full and they'll start as soon as the water starts rising.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I am jealous although after I fish fremont tonight, your gunna be the jealous one  

I should be down next weekend, after all, it is mothers day


----------



## warden

Whats the water temp? Thanks.


----------



## reiner52

fished from 8-3. wind sw water temps 60. only caught a couple small wb and crappie, drifting by the damn. talked to others no one did any good, scattered small wb. met MADFISHERMAN at the lake . nice man gonna take him out on the boat next week we get the storms over. good luck


----------



## Intimidator

Just got home WB are on ......... 

Started in the Marina at 5:45 am (moon is bright still), was cranking for Walleye with a black/silver Berkley frenzy/flicker shad, had a big hit and thought I had my record tying 11th Walleye, it was a 16" WB the thing fought huge........then caught my 2nd and 3rd WB on the crank and gave up fishing for Walleye, switched to the UL and a beetle spin with a BLACK JIGHEAD AND BLACK AND SILVER APEX SHAD. Caught 15 more WB off the Marina rocks and as I was walking to the car at about 7:00 a guy about my age asked what I was using to catch the fish, he said he needed to catch some fish for his families supper  
Man, that just kills me so I gave him a beetle spin set-up and showed him what I was doing and he caught one...I gave him all 18 WB and went to the dam.
I hammered the WB at the dam, I tied on another Apex shad and was catching 2 at a time like Jonny I caught a 13" smallmouth and a 14" WB at the same time and didn't think I was going to get them in. Ended up catching 32 more WB and 6 crappie (no keepers but close 8 1/2 to 8 3/4). Stopped by and showed Pat, he then took the rest of the day off and is out there now at the dam.
Gonna start cleaning and will be going back out after Dale gets out of school. See you out there.........


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Just got home WB are on .........
> 
> switched to the UL and a beetle spin with a BLACK JIGHEAD AND BLACK AND SILVER APEX SHAD. Caught 15 more WB off the Marina rocks
> Gonna start cleaning and will be going back out after Dale gets out of school. See you out there.........



Your welcome about the black and silver minnow tip!! I'll be out there later with the misses, I have to wait for her to get off work, so in the meantime after I get off, she wants me to hang blinds!


----------



## cajun willie

Intimidator, good stuff dude...Kid and I will be there when he gets out of school. Depends on the wind as to where we go, marina or dam. 

You guy see up give a yell.


----------



## Intimidator

Sorry guys......water temp was 62.5 (only 1 boat came by the dam rocks and he wasn't catching anything). Wind wasn't that bad but was picking up, hopefully it starts slowing because Dale doesn't like his hair getting messed up   LOL. Fish are all clean and soaking waiting for more, see ya'll bout 4-5.


----------



## Madfisher

Very nice meeting reiner52 and looking forward fishing with him. Intimidator,you had a GREAT day at CJ. I was out and only caught one small white bass. I know eveyone likes wind from the south but where I fish at the marina its not good at all. Probably won't be out for a few days with the weather were suppose to have so if you all go out have fun and be safe......Dan


----------



## spfldbassguy

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I am jealous although after I fish fremont tonight, your gunna be the jealous one
> 
> I should be down next weekend, after all, it is mothers day


oh sure rub it in all our faces that you're gonna be fishing fremont...lol


----------



## Intimidator

Went out 4-30 evening and Man was the wind blowing, we only managed 3 WB, Dale caught his first ever and he is pumped for more. He fought that fish for a good long time, he was yelling "Dad this thing is gonna wear out my arm......" Seen CajunWillie again wish the wind would've died down so we could have caught more but it was good just to get out with the boys. 

Went out this morning at 5:30 again, still no luck with that 11th Walleye, caught 8 WB before the light show started, I'm standing out on the end of the rocks in the Marina watching the lightning all around and I finally came to my senses and figured it was not good to have all that water around me. By the time I made it to the car it was pouring. Stopped at Schulers  on the way home and we all pigged while watching the weather. 

Ran some errands and waited till the weather broke then hit CJ again about 11:00, shad are everwhere on the rocks again, caught 5 more WB and left for Clark Lake. Ended up with 29 nice crappies from CL and a 18" LM all on Joe4's secret colors again, Thanks Joe

Got a report WB are being caught in the creek but the source was kinda shaky....


----------



## Intimidator

Madfisher said:


> Very nice meeting reiner52 and looking forward fishing with him. Intimidator,you had a GREAT day at CJ. I was out and only caught one small white bass. I know eveyone likes wind from the south but where I fish at the marina its not good at all. Probably won't be out for a few days with the weather were suppose to have so if you all go out have fun and be safe......Dan



Dan, the Marina is like my home away from home, give me a good west wind and I'm happy. We'll have to get together before the crappie run, I had an Elder fisherman tell me about some new trees they planted inside


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I am jealous although after I fish fremont tonight, your gunna be the jealous one
> 
> I should be down next weekend, after all, it is mothers day



Jonny, make us proud  hope they wear you out, You lucky Dog!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

LOL hey your reports are sounding really good, Brent you will have to get me some crappies at clark, I can't catch a fish in that mud-hole.

I will make sure I am coming down this weekend and maybe the ole intimidator, madfisher, and I can fill up a basket  hahah fish fry at my place if we hit em good saturday evening?? Ha just a plan in the making  Oh btw only thirty whiteys for me today.. Need a day like this *:NOT FROM TODAY:*


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny, That picture is just sick It looks fun catching a mess like that but cleaning them would have to suck. 

Saturday sounds good if the weather holds, suppose to have another big cold front/rain blowing through Thursday or Friday. I'll be out as much as possible until then and keep you updated.


----------



## easytobeme03

Hi guys new to the forum but thought i would put my 2 cents in. Was at Cj today on the rocks at the dam and had a blast ith the white bass,, i took home 35 and caught over 50 in about 2 1/2 hours. They were all ovr the place on depth form just under the surface to around 10 ft deep. They were hitting any color you could throw at them but most i caught on a red 2" twister with a large beetle spin or a chartruese twister. The retrieve varied from steady to stop and go to twitching them. Cant wait to get the boat done and follow them up the channel.


----------



## Intimidator

EasyMe, welcome....Nice catch and good info. This thread is a progression from shad spawn thru WB then crappie, all info is appreciated. 
My buddy was having the same luck yesterday catching them on various colors and rigs, the warm weather during the first of the week my be the key


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

We were out there yesterday from about 5 til 8. Brought home almost 20, and a channel cat between 4 of us. I was using my usual minnow jig. We got down by the water and saw bait fish up by the shore, so I decided to toss my net out and get some and use it for cats. I don't know if they were shad or shiners or what, but the cats loved them. Kept getting hits, I was the only one to land one. Were going back tomorrow morning to see if this rain will make them head up the creek, if not, our usual spot on the rocks with cut bait on the bottom for cats and minnows on UL for WB. Here is a pic of our fun night. I also got a nice sized carp and a little white bass in the net as I was tossing it out, thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lol I got forty+ today up here, lookin good down there. Brent, I gave all of those males away lol


----------



## Intimidator

Joe4, my wife says I have a sickness, you my friend have the sickness also You're lucky in that you're GF shares your illness. I'm lucky that my wife puts up with my sickness because she loves eating fish and I'm also lucky that my wife is afraid of water. Very nice catches, keep the updates and info coming. I really think this info swap is going to benefit all of us!

Jonny, If you keep only catching "Jacks" I'm gonna start worrying about you... Hope you had fun! Mother's Day weekend is not looking promising right now, hope things change.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> Jonny, If you keep only catching "Jacks" I'm gonna start worrying about you... Hope you had fun! Mother's Day weekend is not looking promising right now, hope things change.


Lol I throw all my women back  they need to make more men!!

Good news is IMO is if it looks bad a week ahead by the time friday rolls around it will be a perfect weekend


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny, I hope your right

If anyone gets out this week we need water temps if you can get them.....Hopefully this rain raised the temps and stabilized them for awhile.

All the charts and moon phase forecasts have next week May 10th thru 16th a "super high" period and then the full moon is at the end of the month. Hopefully everything comes together and makes this a good month for us


----------



## easytobeme03

hey guys going out early in the morning , ill post anything that happens or dont happen. Also on water temps,, its not the best but it gives an average lake temp on this link w-w-w.-fishingnotes.-com/lakeinfo.php?id=39908[/url] its not as good as being there but it helps..... its only my second post so i cant post it as a link so take out the dashes


----------



## Intimidator

Easy, I'll be out before dawn and then back around 9:00 am to fish over lunch. I have a meeting in Columbus at 7. I'll be in the Marina, look for a silver 05 GTO.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Went out today, got a nice farmer's tan on the arms and a red neck and face. Got there about 10, left about 4. Met my buddy up there and he was out since 6 AM. He caught a nice smallie and about a dozen White Bass already. Then we cast net some shad and tossed out some cut bait for the cats, but the white bass shut down. Throughout the rest of the day we caught about 10 more white bass and 2 cats. One was about 24-25 inches and the other was about 18 or so.

Last night was a different story on the cats. Went out there on the rocks about 9 PM with the girlfriend and another buddy met us there about 11, on cut shad we brought in about 5 cats, 2 of which were about 24 inches. I think the rain helped the bite, left there about 3:30 AM to go home, right before it really came down. Cut shad, middle sections on a size 6 gamakatsu circle hook, can't beat it. Of course, she beat me fishing again.


----------



## easytobeme03

ill probably be on the rocks at the dam bout daylight,, driving ext cab grey chevy 4x4 .. may move around tho depends on the fish lol


----------



## Intimidator

Arrived at the Marina @ 5:15 this morning, all I was doing was playing a "hunch" that the rain would stir up the water and the Walleye would be trying for a easy meal on the rocks, well right around 5:30 I caught my 11th Walleye of the year from the rocks, it was 19" without squeezing the tail. This ties my PB number of Walleye for an entire year....  I had enough time to take it home, clean it, and shower again, and be on the road.

After my meeting I stopped back at the Marina @ 8:30am and fished til 10:45without even getting a bite, I tried everything...I guess the fish Gods determined that I had been rewarded enough. 

Talked with 2 separate 2-man boats, each had the surface temp @ 64-65 degrees, and both boats said guys on the rocks by the dam were killing WB. I didn't have time to verify.

Talked to a buddy at work and he said a 6' stringer was filled with WB last night at the creek, haven't heard any other reports.

Easy, are you one of the guys tearing it up at the dam...... 

Joe4, smaller shad are in the Marina spawning, it may be easier to net shad there for your cats. Is you're freezer getting full 'bout now, remember you must save room for crappie!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

The bottom of the deep freeze is just now getting covered until Friday when we decide to fillet them for the weekend fish fry. There are about 4 nice sized cats in there and about 40 or so white bass with one crappie. Trust me, there will be room for the crappie!

I might just head out there tomorrow to see what those look like. They are all over the bank there at the visitors center down by where you can walk on the path out to the rocks with the railing. Plus the creek has it's millions, maybe not that many, of shad right about now.


----------



## Intimidator

Taking a half day vacation tomorrow, I'll be out on the dam rocks @ 10:00 in the morning looking for some crappie.


----------



## sc83

Gonna head up tomorrow evening around 3-4. I will be fishing on the dam near the visitor center. Tall spindly guy wearing a Arkansas hat. Stop by and say hey if ya want.


----------



## Intimidator

SC83, sorry that I'll miss ya, I have to be home @ 2:00 to have a new windshield put in my car, I'll be out all weekend again. 

Anybody have any creek reports.......


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Brent, I am thinking about fishing all day saturday, I mean all day!!!! haha you down for that?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I've heard mixed reviews about the creek. One of my friends caught 15 today while the other hasn't got anything yet, but he heard someone had a whole stringer full. Might go out tomorrow to check it out. I'm working on my dad to go out with us.


----------



## easytobeme03

ok guys here goes,, hit the rocks at the dam bout 7 or so and did ok for bout a hour. Ended up with about 15 for the day . I went to the marina for a while and caught 2 there and missed one big walleye,, broke the line  then went back to the dam for awhile and caught one more there.. bite was SO slow decided to go check the creek ,,, In the creek saw 2 carp and a boat load of shad didnt get not ONE single bit and fished the creek for over 2 hours...

hey intimidator is your car black ? and i was on the rocks when those 2 ,, 2man boats made their way through,, wasnt much going on ,, 


anyway ,, im in kentucky right now helping family that got flooded out,, what a MESS,, so ill be checking the reports and itchin to get back to hit the lake,, good luck all


P.S. Got one NICE smallie at the dam


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny, I'm good from before dawn til about 2pm on sat, heading to my in-laws for Mothers day festivities 

Joe4, I'll be on the rocks by the overlook/dam about 9:30 am today.

Easy03, sorry to hear about the relatives, God Bless.
Nice catch yesterday, my fishing vehicle is a '05 silver GTO.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> Jonny, I'm good from before dawn til about 2pm on sat, heading to my in-laws for Mothers day festivities


hahaha Oh goody, nothing better than that!

Sounds good, I will call your home phone friday night and hopefully saturday morning I can get me a stringer full this time


----------



## cajun willie

Folks, fished 6-830 p.m. yesterday at the dam, water temp was 65-65.7.
Had to work for 15 white bass. 13 were over 11 inches..

Nice evening on the water...Good luck to all.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I'll be on the rocks today about 3pm. Hopefully it won't rain too hard. Will have camo shorts on, stop by and introduce yourself. My buddy told me the creek isn't worth it today, he was there this AM.


----------



## Intimidator

Joe, Dale and I came out @ 4:30 to give you something, I'll explain farther down.

Only caught 1 WB on the dam rocks today heavy SW wind, went to the Marina and caught 3 keeper crappie and 8 non-keepers, crappies are warming up  Decided to go to Clark Lake, carp are in full spawn and lake is muddy (also warm) caught 29 crappies over 9" and a few smaller that were thrown back hopefully to grow. 
Went back to CJ to get a burger and after a few conversations and out of nowhere the fishing gods shined down on us and I was given a handmade map of all the fishing structure that has been put in the lake and the mother-load of all structure location. My instructions were to give a copy to everyone who has posted on this thread to this point for helping people out. If you want a copy let me know and I'll make sure you get one.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Heck yes I want a map!

You aren't kidding the crappie are warming up. We got too many to count tonight, lost about a 12 lb cat, I missed with the net and the hook came out. But a couple more cats made up for it. About half a floating basket of white bass, all in the freezer for fish fry Friday night.


----------



## Intimidator

I'm taking another 1/2 day off friday so I can fish before the storms friday night, figured it my be "slim pickin's" this weekend after this front goes through, it's suppose to be a bad one.

Joe4, we gotta hook up friday, I'll be out there about 9:30 am again but I have to be back home @ 2:15 to pick up Dale from school, we may come back out if they're biting.

Cajun(Willie), this is a must for someone with a boat, but you're gonna need to meet me sometime on dry land.

You can also get the GPS coordinates for SOME of these locations.


----------



## Intimidator

Got all my work done and all my yardwork so I'm gonna take the whole day off tomorrow and be at the lake at dawn. See ya out there............good fishing I'll start out in the Marina and see how the wind is before trying the dam/overlook.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I took tomorrow off as well. It's going to be a long day. I'll be out there, depending on where my buddy wants to go first, the creek or the rocks. If were at the rocks, you'll see us catfishing as well as fishing for White Bass with the occasional small crappie. I'm going tonight to the store to see if I can find the jig minnows I use, I lost my last one last night in the rocks, so we resorted to black jig head with a plain white minnow instead of a black and silver one. It did just fine for us. I still can't believe I didn't net that catfish we had. It put my 10lber I caught at Indian to shame! See you all out there tomorrow. It's going to be a morning of fishing, then filleting and thawing out what we caught this past week while we fillet the fresh ones we catch and having a nice fish fry.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

But of course I have to make breakfast for the misses before she goes into work. Have to keep her happy somehow, and if it's eating and fishing, that's two things I'm really good at. You'll understand the eating part once you meet me.


----------



## NNUUTTSS

WB in the creek is slow in morning but in mid afternoon they pick up , but at around 5 pm , its on fire , quite a few females are being caught , been there last 3 days 200 +


----------



## Intimidator

The bad news is that I didn't catch a Walleye this morning, but after dawn I started catching crappie until I had my limit @9;30am. These were nice crappie by any standards, I didn't have to look twice to know they were bigger than 9". Talked to another guy who limited and he said they started last night and that several guys limited or came close in the same spot. All the crappie that I caught and that I have been told about are on the side by the handicap deck in the structure/trees that was put in last year. By 10:00 they quit biting and I never caught another, left @ 12:30. When I got home and started cleaning all the crappies were 10 to 11 inches with the largest 14".

Dale and I are going back tonight around 4 to see if he can limit

Joe4, good luck I have to get you this map.

"NUTS", good catch and nice info, thanks. My buddy was at the creek last night and murdered them also.


----------



## Intimidator

Crappie were not biting when we back out about 4:30. Dale caught 1 and that was it. Weather went downhill quickly and caught alot of boaters in heavy wind (40+mph) and heavy seas. Just before we left CJ looked like the Atlantic ocean, we're not talking whitecaps...were talking breaking waves, it was pretty cool.

NorthSouth (Jonny) will be joining Pat and myself tomorrow @ 6:00 to see if we can catch some fish after this storm, with the winds tomorrow out of the west we should be able to find some sheltered holes


----------



## Hafus

I'd love to have a map! Thanks! 

Thom

[email protected]


----------



## socdad

> were talking breaking waves, it was pretty cool.


Yea, unless your in a boat ...


----------



## FishFinger

If you think being out on CJ is rough in a full sized boat, you should try it in a CANOE! . My brother and I haven't fished together in years so I "man up" and get my boat sticker for my lunker canoe with a trolling motor attached. We head out on a warm day this last week, and put in in the north end to head to the creek and woo! The wind and the waves were a bit intense to say the least. He was OK with it all until the waves began to crash over the bow. Oh yeah, I told him not to worry that in the north end he could walk to shore if we dump over. Still, once up in the creek it was good to go. The WB didn't hit anything much until after 6:00 pm this week for me though as usual. The rocks were a better deal during the day.


----------



## spidey

socdad said:


> Yea, unless your in a boat ...


CJ gets scary choppy. I fish from a kayak and got pinned down on the beach once. Never or rarely happens in other lakes I fish. It's like being in a washing machine.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouth (Jonny) and I met up at 6 in the Marina.....guys all I can say is we are dedicated (my wife says crazy) the weather/wind was just nuts, it was every bit as bad as yesterday. The water felt so warm we talked about getting in to get warm, the only thing we can say is at least we caught fish... Jonny will post pics later. We left the Marina for wind relief at the Dam (not much) and didn't catch anything on the calm  side. I headed home for Schuler's and a nap and Jonny headed for the creek. If you ever get the chance, I have never met and fished with such a good young fisherman as Jonny, my hope is that my son continues to enjoy fishing as much as Jonny when he's older.

It's going to be interesting to see if this weather totally shuts things off for WB and crappie so keep posting your results if you get out, the only good thing is the water temp was in the mid to upper 60's and the water was up within 6" of summer pool (almost covering the pipes in the Marina walls). Keep the info coming.

Hafus, I'll email you Monday.

socdad, sometimes I may be alittle dense, but I at least knew it was life threatning to be out in a boat, when they were trying to head south to the ramps the bow would be out of the water so much the motors would cut out, some of the boaters even had kids with them (that had to be scary), one of the first rules of the water is to know what the weather is and keep checking for updates (and my wife calls me crazy... 

FishFinger, bet you didn't think about "setting in" yesterday or today 
Seems to be the fish are in a morning and evening bite routine, for now....


----------



## Intimidator

spidey, I have never seen CJ like this, the lake had actual huge waves breaking like the ocean, probably the only time it could have been worse was last Sept when "IKE" blew through I couldn't get out to see CJ then because I was trying to nail shingles back down on my roof before the 6-10 inches of rain came, luckily it never did. That was another time my wife called me names (about not being smart)  We had just remodeled the inside of the house and even though we had Ins, I wasn't going to go through that again if it could be helped


----------



## spidey

Intimidator said:


> spidey, I have never seen CJ like this, the lake had actual huge waves breaking like the ocean, probably the only time it could have been worse was last Sept when "IKE" blew through ...


Waves? I can see that at CJ. Got caught in rolling waves at Hoover last year and I vowed to never, ever, ever, ever do that again. Only time I've been scared. The only good wind breaks that I know of at CJ are the marina and the spillover dam. I really wanted to get out there today after work, but that wind changed my mind quickly. I'm off next Saturday for a wedding. If it's nice, I'm gonna skip the dinner and hit up CJ. 

Really appreciating all these CJ updates on this thread. I live too far away to drive by it.


----------



## cajun willie

Folks,
Fished friday afternoon/evening up at/in the creek. Didn't catch a one white bass. Folks i talked to were having about the same luck. Creek still bout a foot low, but nice and clear. Guess cold front had put a hold on the run.

Intimidator,
Would love to have a map of fishing structure in that bath tub . I scribbled a few things down over the past few years, but the fishing seams to change everyear as to where the fish are located and when they are there. Ill try and post when im going up there next, may give u a call or meet at the lake.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Howdy everyone...

Been down to buck creek quite a bit recently and have seen several familiar faces. Willie, you left at the wrong time the other evening buddy.

The infamous CJ Brown Whitbass run is closely approaching, and some may say its even here. For all of those that know me and see me there everyday, I can assure everyone, the "run" is not happening yet. The fish that are being caught now are the males and some females that come into the creek before the run happens. I know the time frame may be a little off this year in comparison to previous years, but this year has been weird for alot of things. 

The fishing hasn't been terribly bad, but is very slow right now. We have managed to take around 20-30 every time we go down, but believe me we work for them!

Jeremiah


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Well fishing with the famous intimidator was awesome this weekend, great guy... Thanks also for the kind words Brent 

I got one dam fish in the main lake and it took me fifteen minutes to get four whiteys in the creek after that and two hours later not another... 

Went back in the eve with minnows and got one big 16inch SPAWNED OUT female right after PAT left


----------



## Intimidator

Guys, I know this is going to sound stupid, but I got to witness friday morning what CJ is going to be like in about 2 years, some other guys also witnessed it thursday night. We all complain about the "dink" crappie we catch, but when you get a chance to see some of the "big ones" being taken from CJ it makes it all worthwhile. I have heard of a few 17" crappie being taken already, got to see another 16" and quite a few 15", I don't care what you say, those are nice crappie anywhere. All the newly added structure and limits are going to make this an awesome lake and I'm excited. I don't think I've been this excited about fishing since I left South Carolina in95. I've seen what slots and limits can do for a lake, I've seen 4lb crappie and a stringer of mounted 3's all caught the same day, maybe CJ can't sustain that but we should be able to catch 1 1/2 to 2 pounders all day long. 

Flathead, Thank you for posting, this is why we're doing this so dedicated CJ fisherman can share info and hopefully we all can enjoy catching fish, this has been another strange year so far but we've been keeping track of what's going on.

Willie, I'm holding one for ya.

Jonny, how did Pat do? I don't want him telling me fish stories


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> Jonny, how did Pat do? I don't want him telling me fish stories


The day he left me, saturday evening, he had fifteen or so on his stringer

Now yesterday he told me he got two dozen fresh run females


----------



## easytobeme03

hey guys keep up the good work and info on the thread,,, i have been in kentucky all week helping clean up after the flood and its a mess,, anyway ill be hittin cj this afternoon for an evening of much needed relaxation. Ill be headin back to kentucky wednesday after fema goes through but ill keep an eye on the forums lol hope to see you on the lake and good luck to all


----------



## sc83

Heading up in about 2 hours. Will post back with results.


----------



## sc83

Fished the creek for about a hour. Don't really know it at all up there so I fished near the train tracks. Nothing biting from what I seen. Quite a few cars at the bridge and the pull in. Then headed to the dam and fished along the rocks till about 730. Really windy there. I ended up catching one white bass, a carp and 3 what I believe to be little flatheads. My brother got one white bass and a crappie. Are there flatheads in CJ or were they yellow bellies. It's been so long since I caught a yellow belly I'm not quite sure.


----------



## spfldbassguy

there's probably some flatheads n cj considering beaver lake is extremely near by.i've heard stories that there's been some put in there from beaver lake.i don't fish for anykind of cats that much though so i can only go by what i've been told over time.i hit the dam area 5/10 in the morning b4 the wind picked up.caught 1 lil bluegill and i'm kinda ashamed 2 say...a 3"/4" dinky largemouth that hit my roostertail right as i was pullin it outta the water.no white bass or crappie.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I have fished live and cut shad off the rocks, day and night and have caught many small and large channels, both day and night. I had live shad sucked right off the hooks also. I have heard about flatheads being there and I would like to hook into one, but so far just channels up to about 6-7 lbs.


----------



## Intimidator

Hit the Marina for an hour this morning on my way home from my Columbus meeting (lunch). Managed to catch a break between down-pours and hit a new set of trees and came away with 15 "no-doubter" crappie. This structure must be a new staging area before the spawn, because they are holding there through this crappy (get it) weather. Took the 15 home and put them on ice til I can clean them after work. 

So far I have been using Jonny's "double rig" with 2 twister tails/tubes, a 1/16 with a 2" tail on the end and higher up a 1/32 with a 1" tail/tube. Probably due to the weather I have only been catching on dark/natural colors...smoke/sparkle, black/blue, junebug/silver, etc. I haven't caught a crappie yet on white, chart, acid rain, etc. If the sun comes back out the color palet should switch.

Taking thurs off so I will be out all day until the storms come. Hope you get your 30/9"


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Yes they are in there have seen plenty of them, mostly juveniles I do know of 10-30#ers that fell into the lake they caught a 15# one in the walleye nets a few years back, I mainly fish for the Channel cats and Blues that are in CJ very seldom target the Flatheads but I only fish during daylight hours....Doc


Doc, I thought I caught a blue last year after the shad hatch fishing for crappie..I caught 2 nice eatin' cats almost the same color but 1 had a forked tail and the other flat. Is this the only difference? I have also caught alot of the little mudbellies so I figured Flatheads were around, aren't mudbellies a preferred food?
I don't fish for cats but catch and eat between 15-20 a year. They seem to love Chart/sparkle twister tails . They are also one of the reasons I switched to braid.


----------



## sc83

These were small 7-8inches with the biggest being 10-11in. I was fishing nightcrawlers on the bottom. Is CJ one of the lakes you can keep any size cats or do they have to be over the slot?


----------



## easytobeme03

was up inthe creek yesterday in a small john boat,, caught about 6 on minnows right on the bottom,, they were running deep fpr the creek,, today went to the marina fishing outer breaker wall across from the bait house ,, i casted my arm off in that wind and caught nothing on any jig i threw. SO i used minnows caught 5 nice crappie 2 @ 12 inches the others were 10.. Caught 1 white bass @ 15 inches and 2 at 11,, cuaght 2 channel cats 1 bout 3 pounds and 1 about 2,, the crappie were deep probably 8 ft


Met intimidator out there today , nice guy and loves fishing so you guys see him out there chat with him he is really paying attention to the lake and whats going on with the fish.. 


Good luck next week guys ill once again be out of state working on flood damage ,, but ill be READY to fish when i get back lol :G :T


----------



## Flathead King 06

CJ is over 700 surface acres, so the only limit that applies is 1 channel cat over 28"


----------



## sc83

Thats what I thought. thanks


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I think you guys will like this one


----------



## spfldbassguy

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I think you guys will like this one


 that sucks for the owner of the boat.


----------



## treytd32

wow... that blows


----------



## Intimidator

Dale wanted to go out after he got his homework done so we hit the North Marina. He ended up catching 6 keeper crappie (nothing huge) on a smoke triple tip twister with a black jig head and yellow niblets. "Dad" only caught 1 with the same set-up so he had to buy supper  We returned the fish to the lake because "Dad" was to lazy to clean them.
Dale has also been taking great joy in adding to his tackle collection by finding all the junk lures and junk tackle that have been left behind or lost by other fishermen, he has picked up this habit from my buddy Pat and gloats over his new treasure....just like Pat

Met Don (easytobeme03), great guy and passionate fisherman, I'm really looking forward to fishing with him. Don is one of the guys we all need to be thanking for spending his spare time laying the new structure and trees in CJ. We all will benefit from the hard work that they put in for us. Don is also one of the most knowledgeable people you will ever meet when it comes to CJ and fishing. Give him a holler.


----------



## Intimidator

I have heard from and met so many fantastic fishing people since this thread started and each one has said "Thanks" to all of us on it for passing on and sharing good info and help, this thread has done more than I expected and more people want it to continue. This, for me, is how fishing should be... helping others to enjoy it as much as I do and hopefully make it better for our children.

Yesterday, I was also reminded of what's wrong with this world.
Dale and I walked to the H/C wooden fishing deck and there were 2 older Gentlemen fishing on one side so I asked if they minded if we fish on the other side, they said they would enjoy the company. They chatted with Dale and complimented him on his casting and of course his head swelled 
Next thing I know 2 older Southern Gentlemen proceded to "Pay Lake" the deck and each one baited and casted 2 bobber poles. I'm sorry but that deck cannot handle 8 bobber poles and 2 casters so I moved down on the rocks. The 2 Southern Gentlemen must have been ex-Navy because of the profanities were flying from their mouths and I could see Dale becoming uncomfortable. I politely asked the Southern Non-Gentlemen if they could spare the ears of an 8 year old and they non-politely told me to leave, of course I politely reminded them that we were here first. I seriously debated what to do next when Dale leans over the rail and says he can't cast because one of the southern non-gentlemen has casted both of his lines leaving no where for him. We switched locations and I casted directly in front of me and collected both lines, 20lb braid with weight makes a mess of mono and I pulled tight as mr southern non gentlemen tried to escape. I laughed as he cussed and I ended up cutting my line so he could begin the long process of re-tying. He then began to verbally assail my son about my short-comings and that's when my "Hill-Jack" Southern Heritage could no longer be controlled. I really don't want to remember what was said or happened but the southern non-gentlemen were bigger "men" and decided to leave. The original 2 Gentlemen thanked me because they said they had trouble with them last week. I then had to explain a "life lesson" to my son about sometimes no matter what you have to make a stand blah, blah, blah. Of course when we got home he had to tell his non-understanding mother...........I'm sure that's a story we all understand


----------



## cajun willie

Intimidator, sorry to here that. Thats why i dont bank fish much any more. Im pretty easy going and handle most problems myself, but when the kids with me its a different story. 

I d&mn near beat the crap out of someone at CC last year, while we were chasing the WB down on the creek. Some guy ran my kid out of spot he was fishing, should hv seen the look on this guys face when this big country boy(me) come over to hv a word. Needless to say my kid got his spot back and didnt hv any other problems the rest of the day.


----------



## spfldbassguy

hey imtimidator i applaud you for standing up for your son and yourself.i too have some similar experiences there at cj.the 2 that still stand out to me is...i was fishing off the rocks at the dam,started catching white bass while i noticed i was the only one doing so.well needless to say the guy to my right started & keep moving closer.the worst part of that one is a grey haired ol' lady (i'd guess 65-70) moved even closer on my left side and started casting her line exactly in the spot where i'd been casting to.one other time i was fishing the point(on e on the left if looking out at the main lake) and had 3 people come right down on the point with me and proceeded to cast their lines in such a way that i couldn't chuck my lures anymore.i ended up leaving that time cause i was out numbered.so way to go in putting them fellas n their place.gotta luv braided line huh.


----------



## Intimidator

You know it's sad it came to that, there's plenty of areas to fish and there have been many times that we have given up spots on the platform for people who have needed easier access, that's just the way I was raised and that my son is raised. Those guys were just "hind-ends" that needed a lesson. As you know I'm not as physically imposing as you, I think my "hill-jack", "psycho", "Napolean Complex", got the point across. I'm much better now........


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> You know it's sad it came to that, there's plenty of areas to fish and there have been many times that we have given up spots on the platform for people who have needed easier access, that's just the way I was raised and that my son is raised. Those guys were just "hind-ends" that needed a lesson. As you know I'm not as physically imposing as you, I think my "hill-jack", "psycho", "Napolean Complex", got the point across. I'm much better now........


lol...love the "hill-jack,psycho,napolean complex" comment.i needed to laugh today and you my fellow spfld angler helped me do just that.if you ever see a skinny lil guy with a goatee n earrings with tats out there that'd probably be me.usually wearing a drab olive colored booney hat as well as a black dakota(5.9) in the parking lot.i mainly fish the dam area and marina.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy, I would love to talk fishing with you, been bassin' since my days in South Carolina, CJ is a lot different than I'm accustomed to for bass, big learning curve for me. Hopefully we can make it even better. Look for a silver 05 Goat and the license plate is the key. Good fishing...... 
Brent


----------



## Intimidator

What's everyones opinion on how all this rain is going to affect the spawns and fishing...........? You "Old-Timers" need to start passing on some of your knowledge


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lol Brent, I swear, how many posts can you get on here!!!?!?! 

Rain is a good thing


----------



## spfldbassguy

i honestly believe it's gonna help..gotta have faith...just wish it'd stop for a lil bit and warm up some.i'm ready to put some serious hours of fishing in.need to restock my freezer.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Similar thing happened to us a month ago at the handicap wooden deck at the marina. We pull up, I back my truck into the parking spot, notice a guy and girl couple are fishing on the right side of it, he notices us taking our poles out of the truck and then he procedes to put a couple poles on the left side so we couldn't fish there. Then I politely say out loud about how rude that was, so we procede to go to the rocks on the left side of the dock. We are catching fish, no a lot, but just enough for the couple to keep looking at us and wonder what were doing. Then they pack up and get on the rocks also to the left of us and as they pass they ask us what were using, I look at them and don't say a word and then go back to catching my fish. I love catching fish around others who think a public fishing area is theirs and only theirs.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> What's everyones opinion on how all this rain is going to affect the spawns and fishing...........? You "Old-Timers" need to start passing on some of your knowledge


No "old timer" here... but definitely fished the whitebass in CJ enough to pass on some info  The rain will be a plus, unfortunately it was a cold front with cold rain that came through... it has completely turned the fish off in the creek. I haven't been in a few days, but my dad said he's only caught 1 fish in three days!!! So it has put quite a damper on the fishing... Give ti a few days with sun and 70 degree weather and the fish should be back with hungry bellies... That is if this weather didn't push them back out into the lake to spawn in deeper water. Only time will tell.

Jonny, when you coming back up here to little Kentucky?

Intimidator- I'm sure I have seen you out fishing either the lake or the creek... hope to run into you sometime


----------



## spfldbassguy

average joe,well said about people thinkin they "own" the public waters they're fishing.glad to see someone has the same sentiment as i do about certain people.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Flathead King 06 said:


> Jonny, when you coming back up here to little Kentucky?


Jerry should be in the ole springtucky not this weekend but the weekend after as long as I am not catching thousands at fremont! hahaha


----------



## Intimidator

First off, great info guys.......

Got out at CJ about 5:15 this morning and was blessed to catch a 25" Walleye off the sandbars again. This is my PB for Walleye, #12. Caught it on the Silver/Black Berkley, I don't know if color mattered that early or if it's just the rattle and tight wobble? Took it home and cleaned it and was back at CJ about 6:30. 
The crappie bite is slow...but if you catch them their big...I personally saw and measured another 17" and a couple 15", I ended up catching 5 (2-10", 2-12" and 1-14") and a 12" WB.
The highlight of the day was finally meeting and fishing with MadFisher, Dan can be one of my fishing buddies anyday. All the stories about how good of a person and fisherman he is are true. It was so nice and relaxing to fish with him, it was a pleasure.
Also met up with Don (easytobeme03) again, talked with him several times throughout the day as he was being outfished again by his GF  I think we like "picking each others brains", it's going to be a blast to fish all day with him to see what I can learn.

I have to admit that everyone that I have met so far from this thread make keeping this thing going worthwhile, you all are a great bunch of guys There are quit a few more of you I'm hoping to meet and if everything continues like it has I will have been blessed more than anyone will ever know. Maybe we all meet someday and then we all get to meet each other...the info that can be shared is amazing.......!

Oh yeah, Dale wanted to go back out after school/homework, he outfished me again 4-1 all crappie caught by the steel wall at the boat ramp (Don) we didn't get to stay to long because of the weather but he was happy. We'll probably be back out friday after homework.

Jonny, we might keep this thing going all year Alot of the Great fishing "Minds" think the crappie spawn will be the last week of May if the weather holds........that'll be a good time to come down.


----------



## 82bassman

The fish are far from turned off in the creek. I have always done better when the water is up and stained. The past three days were no different for me and my son's, nor anyone else I saw. When its raining is the best time to go, no one trying to elbow you out of the spot you are catching them from. Thunder is even better, keeps even the die-hards away (except me). Today there were three full baskets leaving the creek by 11:30 am today. The water was already clearing up as we were leaving. My son's and I have been catching over 40 a day since we went the first time on Tuesday, went past couple of days when it was raining and enjoyed having the creek basically to ourselves.

Today we were there for 4 hours and brought home the biggest 15, as we always do, leaving the 5-10 inch dinks for everyone else. Smallest ones we have brought home have been right around 13 inches. Today we caught a lot of females, most were returned but the 16 incher and a couple just smaller then her came home. I have always felt that some of the information about the run was misleading, for whatever reason. No one there yesterday or today was without fish. Best advice for anyone wanting to go, go early and see for yourself, even in the rain. Give yourself an hour to check the creek. Toss out many different types of lures in varying colors. What worked last year may not work this year.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Of course it's on when I take tomorrow off work to register for class and my moms in town from SC. Just my luck. Maybe Sat and Sun AM and possibly Mon AM before I spend the day with Mom before she heads back.


----------



## easytobeme03

lol Intimidator i KNEW you couldnt let that one go by !.. Its true guys she kicked my but the last 2 days lol im glad she likes it and is catching fish..i still get to eat em no matter who catches em . ANYWAY,, last 2 days bite has been slow ,, and Intimidator ( Brent) is right the ones caught have been nice ones,, lol and i do like picking his brain lots of good info there, but hey sharing what we know is what makes us better fisherman and not tourists  anyway may be out tomorrow depending on the weather seems this high pressure front has moved them out to deeper staging,, if we can get the barometer to move we can get back on fish,, good luck all ,, 


and thanks brent for the weather update today . Good luck bud


----------



## Intimidator

82bassman, Very nice... I think the WB spawn has been screwed up due to the weather warming faster than normal and the water level being held low longer. It's been hit or miss for the creek fishers, I think the last of the spawners are now able to get into the creek but the numbers are way lower than normal.
I will say that I have never caught so many WB from the lake, the big females that I have been catching now are without eggs. I'm sure many Lake-Spawned.
Thank you for helping the cause
Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Some info for the crappie guys....This mainly applies to us land-locked fisherman but I'm sure some of the boat guys are seeing some of the same things.

There are some big crappie being caught, I have seen several limits of "Big" fish and have talked with alot of people and watched some of the top fisher-people at the lake. Here's a first early take of what I'm seeing and if anyone want's to add...especially if I'm wrong... Please do!

Crappie are staging, Big crappie stage first and spawn first. They are still in water with structure from 8-10 ft deep. They move in and out of shallow water to feed but head back to deeper cover. The weather is screwing things up again, FULL Moon is the last week of May, Panfish are suppose to be Full moon spawners????
I have only been catching them on triple tips twisters with dark/natural colors blue/black, junebug, crawdad, and smoke/sparkle WITH CHART NIBLETS, All of the old-timers that I have seen or talked to are catching them with the same dark colors and NIBLETS. I have continued to try chart, chart/sparkle, white, acid rain, pink, meringe, and other light colors with ZERO luck. In bright conditions they still hit dark colors, at least right now. We all know how fast they can change but right now to catch a few big ones go dark. 
For the artificial crowd, the retrieve has to be dead slow, that means your going to get hung up ALOT! Try a lighter jighead, I'm actually ordering some Keitech tungsten 1/32oz jigs ($$) with guards. I just started using them and like them because they are so tough, since I use braid I can pull them loose and straighten and straighten and straighten the hook without breaking. EVERYONE catching big crappie now is using a super slow retreive, or a dead stop and then slow go. These fish are lazy and want a easy meal, fast will not work.

For you live-baiters, the old-timers are using minnows and crappie niblets at 8-10 ft, this seems to be the ticket, the bad thing is that you have to find STRUCTURE...I have seen some being taken in by the rocks but very few. "Grandma Bluegill" (best lady fisherman I have ever seen and 79 years young) has been taking HUGE gills and crappie with a micro-feather jig and MEAL WORMS and she has her micro bobber set at 5' sometimes shallower, I haven't seen anyone using anything else, please add if you have!

I have tried other things like beetle-spins, road-runners, etc but you can't seem to fish them slow enough, so right now, "dark and slow is the way to go" (I made a rhyme)


----------



## Madfisher

Great post Brent!! Was nice meeting/fishing with you the other day and hope to do it again. Was out this morning and I'm still not having any luck. Did manage 2 SMALL crappie and a surprise 14" walleye(Missed it by that much!!) Did not see very many fish at all. Only fished the marina though. I have always done better for crappie when the sun is out and just a little breeze. Lord knows we haven't had that for awhile  Ol well thats fishing. Maybe next week.......Dan


----------



## Intimidator

FYI, even though I don't usually participate in the Fish Ohio awards program, the pin this year is pretty cool....it's the Walleye. Dale caught a crappie last night that qualified. He proudly displays his certificates and pins. Some people have already received them and they look nice. I broke down and sent one in for a WB also I wanted something to help remember this PB Walleye year so far.


----------



## PAC

I have been following Ohio fishing website for about a year and just sign upto be a member.It is so nice to see people with nice things to say and talk about. This tread is one of the reasons its worth being a member.I have a small boat and fish Cowan and Rockyfort most to the time and I never knew that CJ was closer to me than both of those lakes until this thread made me check into it.I would love to share some info with you guys but it sounds like I would not be able to help out. I have a 16ft white alumcraft and a toe head 9 year old boy with me all the time. I will try to say Hello


----------



## Intimidator

PAC, Welcome...We all enjoy fishing, even if you feel you have nothing to add, try some of the suggestions and report back how they worked. All of the guys on here will help out, just ask. One of the benefits of meeting these guys is even if you have nothing else in common you share the love of fishing and that's a subject you can talk about for days.........I have learned so much more about CJ since this thread started just by talking with people on here. I understand where the crappie stage and why, where the bass go, Walleye migration and spawning, where all the structure falls into play and why it was put in places, sandbars, drop-offs, etc. I often wondered why I caught fish in certain areas, now I know. Everyone can add pieces to the puzzle and it benefits us all


----------



## spfldbassguy

haven't had a chance to get out there in a couple of days,i'm thinking this evening(5/14)i might be able to get out again.probably will fish the marina or dam area.i'm figuring by the time i could get out there that there won't be any spots left at the creek.hey intimidator thanks for the "go dark n slow" tip,gonna try that out.i've been fishing slow but obviously was using the wrong colors.i'l "report" back if i do make it out.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I just got home (7:30) we fished for 2 hours and caught 8 crappie(1-10", 1-11", 2-12" and 3 more "Fish Ohio" (13,13.5,and 15"). Dale caught the biggest again, but we tied for most fish thanks to my 2 nice WB. I think we threw back 5 dinks. We both only used the smoke tails again. We fished inside the Marina on some structure that I have been waiting to turn on and it did.
The Ranger was out again checking catches and license and asked Dale what he was using to catch those big crappie, he looked at me smiled and told him The Ranger said he issued 2 more tickets this evening for small fish, I think he said it was $110 per offense?????
I'll be out Sat before dawn and have to leave about 10:00 to take Dale for his football physical, then we'll be back out after I mow. Good Fishing To All


----------



## sc83

ME and my brother fished the rocks by the dam from 5 till 830. Ended up catching about a dozen small crappie, threw them all back, and about a dozen white bass. Ended up keeping 7 all 12-14in. We also caught 4 channel cats. Biggest was 26in. Really hate the new catfish regs cause these were good eater sized fish that we had to release. All the crappie and white's were caught on chart or pearl white twister tails with a slow retreive and the cats were caught on nightcrawlers and minnows.


----------



## Intimidator

Had a pretty good morning today, realized luck has alot to do with fishing. Was thinking it was my "GREAT" cranking ability that was responsible for the Walleye I have caught this year. I decided today to only fish for crappie, so I had 2 jig rigs on my UL with smoke tails (of course) and started slow swimming for crappie in the dark. Something hit it and I thought it was a big WB maybe 2 again, I had a serious fight that seemed to last a long time, I had to play the drag and give line then take line. I ended up with a 29 1/2" Walleye that ate BOTH 1/16oz jigs and tails. I'm sure braid and eating both jigs was the only reason I landed it. I ran it back home again and my sons scales said it was about 7 1/2lbs (cheap spring scale) it was kinda skinney though. I went back out about 6:30 and and ended up catching 7 more crappie (1-9 1/2", 3-10", and 3-12") along with a 18" Smallie that was hiding in the trees. The Smallie was a female and was ready to bust. She's safely back in the trees hopefully to lay all those eggs

Dale and I are heading back out to the marina around 4:30 for more big crappie


----------



## sc83

Congrats on the walleye. Two 24in walleye in one week. The fishing gods have smiled upon you this spring. Gonna try and make it back up on Monday. Hopefully the crappie and white bass keep biting up there. Spent three hours at CC today and only got 4 small crappie.


----------



## Intimidator

SC83, I'm glad someone is catching crappie on something else. Dale and I went back out @4:30 and fished til 7. Dale is very upset because he was skunked. I ended up catching 12 crappie and had to measure all but 1, I also threw back 7 dinks. All on smoke/glitter, I even tried different colors again with no luck??? Dale got a little cocky because of his recent success and wanted to do everything his way so I let him, he chose where to fish and what to fish with, I think he's re-thinking his decisions, another talk, another life-lesson. Overall a decent day


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

JEEZ US BRENT!!!

I must be bad luck!!! I'm going to buy you a camera now too!!! lol 

Congrats man, leave some for me!


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny, just make sure it's waterproof and unbreakable Then you can teach me how to post pics and then teach me to make video's so I can sell my secrets...LOL It's some knowledge and alot of luck and time spent fishing. My luck seems to only involve fishing...luckily
Hopefully those big crappie will be waiting for ya when you come down. How's the big CJ doing...?LOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

This morning - Went out to to creek, nothing. Went to the rocks, too windy. Went to the marina, way too packed. I counted 7 guys on the handicapped dock and there were guys about every 10 yards on the rocks at the marina. I caught one crappie, too small, he jumped off the hook and right onto a rock, layed there, then back into the water. Going to wake up before the roosters tomorrow to try the morning bite somewhere.


----------



## Intimidator

Joe4, I new CJ was going to be busy again so I went to Clark Lake this AM and came home with 30 legal crappie, biggest was 10". Not many people out there. Get this, all caught on Chart/sparkle and Meringe, they would not hit smoke for me. Read you post so Dale and I waited til 2:30 to go to CJ, alot of people left or were going home, the ones I talked to hadn't caught anything or only a few smaller ones. These fish are staged, if your not fishing in a place with structure you will not catch many fish. Dale and I caught 12 with the smallest 10" and the largest 13" and probably 20 dinks. We moved from structure to structure and get this everything was caught on smoke dag-gone finicky fish, maybe I feel more comfortable throwing smoke and present it properly. The big ones are still deep and holding, all the people out there are trying to catch crappie with minnows and bobbers in 2 ft of water and it's not time yet. Some of these people wasted 2 days and will not be back, others will try again this week and not do any good and quit, some will make it to spawn and catch some fish and be done, seen it happen every year, by June the lake will be empty except for the diehards and some Holiday family gatherings, until then you have to pick your times either early or late.


----------



## sc83

Gonna head up in the morning if it isn't thunderstorming. Gonna start at the marina and move around if nothing is happening there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

if it's not raining terribly bad later this morning i'm gonna make my 1st excursion to the creek.wanna see if they're biting in there...up to this point i've stayed around the dam/visitor center area.there's supposed to be NE winds,figure that if i go to the creek the wind might not be so bad.if i go i'll definitely "file my report" with you all.hope to meet some of you guys out fishin' sometime here sometime soon.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Please forgive my ignorance, but this KY. boy don't know what CJ stands for. Just wondering.


----------



## PAC

I went out yesturday afternoon when everyone was leaving. The wind was tough on my little boat but the fishing was pretty good. My boy got tried real fast with all the waves. I spent most of my time trolling around looking at the bottom and only found schools in water deeper than 10 foot and better. I don't know any names of places but there was a long narrow cove and where it meets the main lake and drops off is where I had my best luck at 12 ft with minnows or deeper with tubes and nibbles.


----------



## Intimidator

Keep the good updates coming......
If anyone can get water temps it would be appreciated. This April weather in May could be another set-back for the spawn. Hopefully the water temps can hold close to where it was last week. We should still be able to pick off big crappie holding on structure. The baby shad have hatched and are a quarter to half inch long, they are moving in and out of the rocks, trying to make it to cover and are getting picked off by the fish in holding areas, this may explain why smoke/glitter is working so well.

7thcorpsFA, Clarence J. Brown (J doesn't stand for anything) Reservoir, he was an Ohio politician.


----------



## PAC

The water temp yesturday was 68.4 on the surface but you probably want it a few feet down?
Intimator the guy at the Marina mention your name and said he would like to talk to you.


----------



## BlueBoat98

For those of you who don't know it, here is a link that is provided by the Corps of Engineers giving water temps and O2 levels at various depths.

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/wq/cbr.html

The problem, of course, is that it is very, very rarely updated. Maybe once a week (more often two weeks) during the season and not at all from mid-October to May. As you can see, this one is two weeks old and that was the first of the year. It does let you see when the lake stratifies in the summer. At times there is virtually no Oxygen below 15 - 20 feet.

While I'm here, this is the link for the water level at C.J. and all the other Corps lakes in the Louisville District

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html

Enjoy, see you out there.

MC


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Went to the creek this morning. Nothing going on there. Saw 3 guys in waders leaving empty handed, said they didn't have any luck either. Then I went to the rocks and cast netted a shad cut him up and had a nice big bite but then the rain set in and I left.


----------



## Intimidator

Pac, no that's good it's gives us a reference point, right or wrong I normally knock off 5 degrees from the surface temp to get an estimate of where the fish would be. If someone goes out Wed please try to ask someone if you can or try to get the temp, then we'll know how much stabilized heat we need back in the water. Pac that was good I'll stop in and see my buddy tomorrow on my way home from Columbus. Hopefully I can get a break in the rain so I can try out a few new things that came today.

BlueBoat, I knew you had that info and link. I could never find it when I wanted it, Thanks. That is good info when they update it. I'm just glad they got the water level up before spawns take place, we need a good spawn this year to see how all this structure works out.

Joe4, Have you had any more luck at your normal spot on the rocks? The creek has been hit or miss with very low numbers so far. I have only been seeing a few taken in the Marina area and not hearing alot being taken by boaters. There's alot of WB somewhere we just have to find them again. You have another PM.


----------



## spfldbassguy

i was at the creek from about 6-7:30/8:00am made about 1000 tosses with various colors of rooster tails and caught 1 white bass.i musta left before average joe showed up cause i didn't see anyone else there,kinda figured i wouldn't seeing how it was a monday morning and all.think i'm gonna stick with my usual area of the dam/visitor center.i've always done better in that area than i've ever done at the creek.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Well boys momma and her bf said they hit em good near the creek the other night, and if she can catch em,,,, well lol  prob just got lucky though knowing her...

Here is what is happening up north


----------



## spfldbassguy

damn jonny that's a buttload of whitebass you got there..nice..if only cj was going that good,we'd all be happier about now.nice pic,steve


----------



## easytobeme03

ok update,, i was out onthe lake all day saturday and i mean from daylight to dark. The fishing was slow at best, i hit several key locations and structures,, the fish are deep and holding tight to cover,, threw every color ,size, and variation of jigs and rigs,, caught around 20 keepers with a few at 13. The white bass seem to have just disapeared so im guessing they are staged in the channel in the north end .. we did mark a few moving schools but they werent hitting anything. Deep water in the 12 to 25 foot range are holding alot of fish, above 10 feet hardly nothing marked at all,, i think these move cold fronts have moved them to the shelves just outside the breakers and shorline structures. Water temps, (surface ) were around 62 at daylight to 72 at sunset,, we realy need some stable mildly warm nights to stablize the temps. 


Fished today (mon) for about 2 hours at marina caught 2 keepers and a few dinks.. 

SO..... hopefully these last fronts will go through and let things even out and we can hit the spawn last week of may .. So good luck and keep yourline wet,, they are coming


----------



## Intimidator

Don (Easy... for the rest of ya!) I'm not even going to reply because your post is dead on FLAKBAIT and I think the are holding North among the trees and RR.

Jonny, Jeez Us, save some for the rest of the Norsemen, they may go hungry It seemed that timing was everything in the creek, if you hit it at the right time you caught fish, if you didn't...you didn't. Pat hit it right a few times also.

Pac, I received a new Map from THE FRIENDS OF CJ, we need to talk

spfldbassguy, you have a PM.

I went out today from 9-11:30am and caught 25 crappie with 10 being keepers and the largest 14". I had guys telling me again that the crappie are not biting and they watched as I pulled them from the trees. They are holding so tight to structure and are "tail-biting". I bit off half my SMOKE swimmer and started catching them. Moved to other structure and caught them. When they were tail-biting if they felt any resistance they dropped it. I tried to explain to a few of the guys that they were missing the exploritory strikes because it wasn't enough to take the bobbers under, these tight holding fish want a meal that is easy eating with no work involved. One guy switched to a jig and I gave him a shortened Keitech and he was catching fish when I left....... I told him that with the jig you have to sink it into or around the brush/trees/structure and slow swim, stop, twitch, stop, slow swim, and it pisses them off and they bite thinking that thing is dying. Alot of strikes came when I got hung up and pulled out, when it dropped they hit it. 
I received my Keitech stuff yesterday and used it today... I love these jig heads I had no problems pulling these weedless heads through cover, and I really like the 2" Swing Impact, I have never seen this much movement from a 2" crappie bait, this is now my new crappie combo. I also can't wait to use the 3.8" Swing Impact Fat for Walleye.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Congrats on your freezer full Brent, just thought I would bring this up now. Would any of you guys be interested in a CJ Fish fry get together?? A buddy and I would like to do it...

Also won't be down this weekend. Gotta train for my job on fishermans wharf headboats


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I've been so busy with school and home improvements and my mom was in town this weekend I haven't hit the usual spot at the rocks. But this maybe tomorrow evening and this weekend looks promising! Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## easytobeme03

well just came off the lake, got a late start hit the lake about 530 spitting rain winds out of west water temp ( surface) 61 so the clouds and cold fronts have taken their toll on temps. Caught 2 keepers on main lake in 17 ft of water and several dinks. NO white bass and 2 cats bout 5 pounds or so each. Marked schools ( small ones) between 12 and 17 feet just about dead above 10 feet except for right in the cover. Fished some cover in 10 ft caught small ones and ALL of them DEEP in the cover, im talkin knocking branches out of the way with jigs to get them. 

will keep updating and posting everytime im out ,, good luck all and may your stringers be full:G:T


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny, 2 freezers  If you can pull it off..I'm in! Good luck with your job, I'm envious Tell all the boys up there that "Lake Erie of the South II" is doing well......LOL

Went back out after work for fun, caught about the same as earlier but put them back on the trees. I was just having fun not having to straighten hooks thanks to these new jig heads.
Broke out the cranking rod with the Keitech Fat Impact and tried for Walleye number 14 but after an hour I only caught a big WB, spared its life also. Overall a productive day and alot of new learning. Good fishing to all


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> Jonny, 2 freezers  If you can pull it off..I'm in! Good luck with your job, I'm envious Tell all the boys up there that "Lake Erie of the South II" is doing well......LOL


Thats about a joke if I've ever heard it!!!!  hahahaha 

Good reports men, best report thread I would have to say I have ever read! Brent already won my vote for angler of the year lol


----------



## sc83

Didn't make it Monday, but gonna go up in the morning for a while. Prolly start at the marina, just not sure yet. Does anyone know when the bait shop by the dam opens? Thanks.


----------



## the musky hunter

start another page this is getting to big


----------



## Intimidator

Musky, you don't have to read all of it every-time, just click on the last page lol.


----------



## sc83

Fished from a little after 630-930 at the marina. Caught several small crappies all on minnows about 10-12ft deep, one small channel cat on a jig and my brother got a good sized channel about 3-4lbs. Crappies wouldn't bite unless you got teh minnow right next to the brush pile. Seen several other people catch some small crappie as well. Might try and make it back up later or try Caesars. Haven't decided yet.

Intimidator- I picked up a map at the bait shop that has some structure points on it. Curious as if this is the same map you keep referencing?


----------



## Intimidator

If it has all the GPS locations...yes


----------



## spfldbassguy

Going out in the morning,finally gonna use live bait for the first time this year.Hopefully I can get me some crappie to eat.First time actually trying for them this year.Hey Intimidator you've got a private message.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out from 6am-1:30pm,fished with an uncle and my dad,we probably caught around 100 crappie combined.All on minnows,fished from anywhere from 5ft-11ft.The bad thing is the 3 of us only managed to land only 7 keeper size.We had quite a few 8 1/2"-8 3/4" but back in they went.I ended up catching 1 white bass on a minnow as well.Lil fool was 9" as well.It hit the minnow as soon as the bobber n minnow hit the water,didn't even have time to blink.The biggest crappie went at 10 3/4".


----------



## Intimidator

Took a half day and went out and like spfldbassguy caught alot of crappie but only 5 keepers. Surface water temp was only 64 at 1:00pm, the lake took a big drop and has set everything back awhile. The little crappie are in the rocks and shallow hunting the baby shad, they are everywhere. I can't wait til they all grow up. It was still fun trying new things and experimenting. 

Starting to see alot of small dead crappie again, people are getting mad because only the small ones are biting and are slamming them on the rocks or in the water, they are also using tiny hooks that are being swallowed and they just rip it out, I find it had to believe these morons can't figure out that these small ones are next years big ones.....You get fined for keeping small ones how about a fine for killing the small ones 
My jigs this year have a #2 hook and with all the crappie I've caught every one has been hooked in the lip, you don't need a small hook to catch fish.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out today (5/21) over lunch fished for 30 mins (10:45-11:15) and caught 15 fish, none were keepers (3-sm 'gills, 4 sm WB, and 8 sm crappie). It was fun and just enough so I can get some work done at home tonight. I'm sure all the small fish are after the baby shad, that's what is drawing them in. Even the people fighting for the handicap platform were only catching a few sm fish. Surface water temp dropped back to 60.5 degrees.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Went out today (5/21) over lunch fished for 30 mins (10:45-11:15) and caught 15 fish, none were keepers (3-sm 'gills, 4 sm WB, and 8 sm crappie). It was fun and just enough so I can get some work done at home tonight. I'm sure all the small fish are after the baby shad, that's what is drawing them in. Even the people fighting for the handicap platform were only catching a few sm fish. Surface water temp dropped back to 60.5 degrees.


Hey Brent atleast you caught something.I had a buddy call & he said he was out there for a couple of hours and he got skunked.Yeah the lil baby shad are drawing 'em in but as we've both found out in recent days,it seem to be all the lil ones.I gotta believe that the bigger ones aren't too far behind 'em,we just have "found 'em" yet.This weeks weather forecast looks real,real good.I think it's gonna start heating up(the fish biting as well as the temps)...Steve


----------



## Intimidator

Found the big ones today, hard for me to understand because the water temp was only 59 went I got there and 60 went I left at 11:30 am. Got out to the lake @5:15 am, not a soul was around and it was dark so I cranked until I could see and the crappie started biting.

Caught 15 Big crappie Smallest was 10" and largest was 14 1/2", 5 WB between 10" and 14", 5 nice bluegill, 2- 14" Channel Cats, and had 10 dinks. Took all the fish over to the baitshop in the Marina so the owner could see them. Everyone I seen said they couldn't catch anything but dinks.

Had number 14 Walleye again on my ultra-light, this was a monster, had him to the rocks and the braid broke, my jig was/is still in its mouth as it tried to swim away, I went in after it and was in water up to my knees, I grabbed under its head and the tail and went to lift him and slipped..in he went and away he went, I was pissed, cold, and wet.....but I kept fishin'

I think I have my colors and lures ready for spawn, I'll be back out tomorrow early in the Marina trying some more new stuff that I just got today. Good Fishing to all


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I got what I ordered in the mail for the crappie and the WB. 16 of the thumpin shad we killed them on, then they all was lost in the rocks. Pearl/Black, Pearl/Blue, Cart/Lime. Five bucks a package of 16, bought them on EBAY on Thursday and got them yesterday. Can't wait until Friday when I'm off work so I can use them.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Nice story Brent 

Nice updates men


----------



## sc83

Gonna go up and fish the marina in the morning. Hoping to get into something. Would really like to catch my first walleye.


----------



## Intimidator

Joe4, Glad to hear your stocked up and ready, I'm really thinking that everything "will-hit-the-fan" starting Mid-week. I'm taking Wed, Thur, and Friday off to pursue crappie. 3 good days and my fish cleaning is done for the year, then I'm just fishing to relax

sc83, Good luck and let us know who you do, hopefully the "big" crappies move back in first. 
I want to wish you the best of luck on your quest to catch a Walleye, I wish I could give you that extra piece of advise but I can't, read some of my other Walleye posts...Bank fishing for Walleye is either all luck or what I'd like to believe; patience, understanding them, and skills  LOL

Went out 5/23 (Sun) @ 5:10 in the am, cranked in the Marina for 2 1/2 hrs with no luck, caught 2 big WB. switched over to the UL and tried my bright colors again (bubblegum, milk-pepper, chart/sparkle, and acid-rain), I caught a few small ones but nothing close to a keeper, then I put on my "favorite" natural color and caught 2 big crappie in the same structure, I had seen enough so I left for home. 
I don't know why I'm getting such a big difference in colors, I never have before, I must fish better when I'm comfortable, the only differences in the lures are colors and the Japanese lures are (strong) squid scented??? I'm taking everything else out of my pocket case and fishing only with the Japanese natural color swimbaits.


----------



## [email protected]

Fished CJ from 10 til 2:30 and got 6 keeper crappie. The weekend boaters were in full force with the typical lack of boat ramp etiquette. You'd think out of 5 adults on a boat, more than 1 could drive the boat or truck rather than clogging up the lanes. It took me nearly 45 minutes to get out of the lake instead of the typical 90 seconds.

Do they teach boat ramp etiquette in the new boaters safety course?


----------



## Intimidator

They teach boat and bank etiquette at the same place 
Some people are raised with manners and live by "The Golden Rule" and some don't.....sometimes I'd still like to shoot their worthless hind-ends


----------



## sc83

Fished the marina from 8- 11. Me amd my brother ended up catching about 25-30 little crappie. Maybe one or two keepers. My brother also caught 2 nice sized white bass. Lots of people out fishing when we got there and everyone seemed to be catching something. Gonna head back up Wed.


----------



## reiner52

fished sun morn and today till noon, cpl 14" wb, 1 channel but no smallies or lm. water temps are up to 72 and 74 in the bays, talked to several people in and out of boats and it was slow... bout the same as me, they caught really small crappie and a few wb, walleyes by the dam were up as shallow as 8ft. try again wed.


----------



## Intimidator

Went to CJ to eat my lunch @ 11:30 talked to the bait shop owner and a couple boaters... the water temp was 67-68.5 and warming, the weather is suppose to hold, so this could be what were all waiting for

sc83, nice report, I'll be in the Marina Wed thru the weekend give me a holler, I'll be there mornings and evenings.

I thing I forgot to mention, all of the WB females that I have been catching have off-white or gray mushy eggs..are they not ready or are they being re-absorbed??


----------



## Intimidator

Sorry Reiner we were posting at the same time...I like your temps even better than mine Thank you very much....


----------



## WalIkng

Fished CJ on saturday, Caught 5 eyes. 2 of the eyes were keepers and 3 were 14 inches. Caught the eyes on jigs and trolling, 13-15 fow. Caught alot of Whitebass around the mainlake humps. All the crappie I caught were small but did catch a few 11-12" crappies while trolling.


----------



## reiner52

how funny intimidatlor, yea the temps are climbing fast. my hum is brand new so they should be close to right. saw 2 dead 14" walleye floating by the C house. mowing tomm. so ill be there wed. morning early, ill run by the marina and see if i can spot ya. ill be in a tan V hull, blk merc.


----------



## Madfisher

Went out last night with the wife and son for a few hours. Ended up with 21 crappies(Only 3 keepers) and a few white bass. Wife also had 8 lb test broken. Never did get to see what it was but I bet it was a walleye. I have caught 2 in the same spot there last week and a guy lost one there on Saturday night. Gonna try and get out tonight and hope to get out the rest of the week in the mornings (8:45) Probably see you people out there. I'll be the one with the Dayton Dragons hat on......Dan


----------



## Intimidator

Very nice WalIkng, we kinda figured the WB are holding, I'll be ready to troll cranks after the crappie spawn

reiner, I'll be there (Marina) before dawn on Wed and Thur on the north breaker wall rip-rap, silver 05 GTO in the lot, looking forward to meeting you

Dan, my buddy..I've been looking for ya, I'll be sure to come over on your side of the Marina Wed (I may even show up tomorrow for awhile). Best luck to you crappie hunting, my friend

Don, where you been hiding, time is short

Bill, better get the boat dusted off and that boy ready to go

Jonny, you coming down this weekend, it'll be a good one

Anyone come up with any ideas on those WB eggs??????


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I'll be out there on Wednesday with the kids. Hopefully they'll be biting so they know what I have been talking about. I have Mon, Wed, every other weekend visitation and they said tonight they want to fish on Wed. So it's either Cj or the Creek, depending on the crowd. After Saturday night Cat skunk I'm ready to get my revenge.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

No sir. I am working this weekend at the wharf. Luckily I mean cough not first mating. I'll be in the shop...

Although I am out of school as of wednesday so I am going to find my way down there soon!!

Nice reports guys keep up the good fishin!!


----------



## easytobeme03

Hey guys short update,,, fished Sat afternoon from about 2 till 430 caught a few small crappie one keeper in front of crable house ,, fishing the drop off at the over look. Went back sat night about 7 fished all night looking mainly for cats on the north end,, caught several ( maybe 70 ) small crappie,, most at the 8 1/2 mark and 3 really nice channel,,, caught 2 nice channel mid week also ,, the pics of those are on the wall at the marina.. 


Sorry Brent been kinda busy ,, i am going to TRY to be out there wed morning onthe bank so maybe ill see you there,, got to head back to kentucky wed afternoon for some more after the flood work, but i will be back sunday or monday at the latest,, Hey Brent remember when i said something about the last week of May ?? Get ready buddy here they come lol


----------



## Intimidator

Went out after my Tues meeting from 8:30 til 10:30, I caught no keepers seemed like I caught the same one over and over no matter where I went

Seriously though, I am seeing mangled small crappies everywhere, most that are still alive have part or alot of their mouths missing, I caught one today that had his whole top lip missing.....What in the name of Heaven is wrong with you????? You don't have to set the hook like a Pro Bass fisherman, you don't have to use tiny hooks and bait, you don't have to just rip the hook out, and because it's small and you're pissed you caught it.. you don't have to slam the fish on the rocks or throw it hard into the water. This is OUR fishery...these are next years fish and is why we have a size limit. We the Fishermen have to take care of this lake, I've helped a few people that were very thankful and today I called the Warden on a "Smartie-Pants", he got a good "talkin' to" and hopefully he reads this and sees me again tomorrow

See ya all tomorrow, Brent


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

What did the guy do and what did he look like? Just for us for in the future if we see him again.


----------



## Intimidator

About early 20's, height 6', skinny, sandy brown messy hair, freckles, no shirt, jean shorts, was taking enjoyment out of smashing small crappies on the rocks by the handicap turn-around, had about 20 dead in the water by him. I waited til Warden came, in case dude left, Warden spotted him from description and location then when he saw the fish he was pissed, I had to leave to get back to work, don't know if he got a ticket or what? People are messed up and mess it up for us!


----------



## PAC

I am in Greene county, is CJ in the same district. It seems like I have read a thread like this so sorry if I am repeating it but I would like to have that DNR number in my phone.There is one thing I can't stand,it's people not respecting people,nature, and things that people work hard at making better. Sorry you had to go through that. I hope he gets everything coming to him.Atleast next time him and anyone that seen it will think twice.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> About early 20's, height 6', skinny, sandy brown messy hair, freckles, no shirt, jean shorts, was taking enjoyment out of smashing small crappies on the rocks by the handicap turn-around, had about 20 dead in the water by him. I waited til Warden came, in case dude left, Warden spotted him from description and location then when he saw the fish he was pissed, I had to leave to get back to work, don't know if he got a ticket or what? People are messed up and mess it up for us!


Do you know what he was driving?


----------



## Intimidator

Didn't see what he was driving or if he was with someone else, it was actually kinda crowded, alot of older ladies and gentlemen. I guess it's just me but he had it coming, why do I run into all the "Hind-ends".

PAC, I called them all, CJ brown office, division of WC, Game Warden and told them to hurry before I shoot the "dumb Bas_ _ _ _"! He must have been in the area because it only took 10 mins.....

Anyways hopefully its all over and I can have an enjoyable 6 days of fishing

Hope to see ya'll out there!!! Good fishing to all


----------



## sc83

Gonna be up there in the morning. Gonna start at the marina and possibly try the dam a little. Gonna be in a ford ranger w/duck decals on the back. Stop and say hey if ya see me out there, tall skinny dude with a Arkansas hat on.


----------



## Intimidator

Some numbers so you don't have to look them up;

Game Warden district 5- Byron Rice- 937-372-5639 ext. 5212
Headquarters- 937-372-9261

Buck Creek State Park Natural Res. 937-322-5284

US Corp of Eng CJ Brown- 937-325-2411

Any others you want to post just add.


----------



## cajun willie

Brent, sorry to hear you keep running into the "butt-heads". There's always a few of them that really get under your skin and piss u off. 

I'm off Firday and will be up there early, hopefully bout daylight. I washed the boat so be sure to wear your sun glasses, it'll be nice and shiny. Check your PM.


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> About early 20's, height 6', skinny, sandy brown messy hair, freckles, no shirt, jean shorts, !




Hey Brent thanks for the description i WILL be passing it on to everyone i know that fishes there and helped us drop all that brush and structure.. You're right it is our fishery and I for one care about CJ ALOT ,, I know several people , your self included, Who did alot of work to make it a better lake and i do not like ignorant small minded people messing it up.. I understand that sometimes a killed fish can not be helped but that is rediculous. I want the lake to be an awsome fishing experience for everyone who fishes there old and young alike. .. 

So on another note wont make it wed morning my truck is still down but i should have it done tomorrow ,, hopefully i can make it in the evening


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Okay, back to fishing reports. Made my first trip to CJ this year and it was nice to be back on familiar water. Caught one 15" eye on the humps, two huge catfish, four nice white bass and a gazzilion crappie. I kept 12 crappie between 10" and 12". I don't know about the whole crappie spawn issue, but I was in the middle of the lake in 14 fow catching crappie that were full of eggs. They didn't seem to be staging for the spawn anytime soon. I also fished some areas that someone told me crappie spawn at and didn't catch much of anything there. I don't think we are quite there for the crappie, but the water temp was 70 @ 7am and was 78 at 2pm. The air temp was 84 at 2pm.

Anyway, the crappie wanted a live/dead minnow not gulp. At one point I caught crappie on every cast for10 casts so I thought I would put a gulp minnow on my jig. I did not get bit for three casts. I put a live minnow on which had died earlier and bang, fish on. I have tried gulp and sometimes it seems to work, but not Tue.


----------



## Madfisher

Very nice report Crazy4Smallmouth. I was out this morning from 8:30/10:30. Caught 27 crappie but only 3 keepers  Ran in to Brent(Intimidator)and he had a basket full NICE keeper crappies. Brent is a heck of a fisherman! Best basket I have seen all year  Alot of the crappies I caught were full of eggs so I think its gonna get better here these next few days.....Dan


----------



## sc83

Fished the marina from 7-10am. Went through six dozen minnows and caught at least 50-60 crappie and only ended up with 10 keepers. Biggest was a 14incher. Caught every one on minnows except one I caught on a jig.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I'm headed out there after work with the kids for a little bit. I usually fish the rock wall, but I don't want to keep tying on new jigs for them if they get caught in the rocks. So I was thinking of fishing there at the Marina by the boats. Are anyone catching anything in there? I would rather try to stay away from the rocks and buildings since you never know where kids cast will end up. I'd like to go to the creek also, but I don't want to take them around fair weather fishermen who will get upset that I bring my kids to have a good time instead of interrupting them.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Well nothing to report, was there for about 2 hours, from the marina, to the handicapped dock, to the spillway. Kids got hungry. I'm coming back out Friday morning, don't know if I should hit the creek or the rocks Friday morning. But will hit CJ for cats Friday night or Sunday night so the kids can see some big fish.


----------



## Intimidator

Alright boys, I limited (crappie) this morning in the Marina, it took me from 6am til 2:00 pm to do it. Dan(Madfisher) gave me 3 so I had to catch 3 more and cull 3 to make it legal. There's no way I could keep track of all the small ones that I caught, one good thing is that they must be new to the Marina because their mouths were not torn up and I put 'em back the same way.

Dale and I went back out about 4 and went to the Gazebo, the crappie were hitting great in the shallow water and decent size, Dale limited  in 2 1/2 hrs, not as many small ones. Needless to say I just finished cleaning 60 fish. 

Had alot of people asking how could I limit and they were only catching small ones....The big ones are still deep, you have to cast out let it sink to the bottom and slow death reel it back, if you find structure your even better. I've found an area with structure, current, shallow and deep water and food, it even replenishes itself, I can catch 5 and it slacks off, I'll leave and come back in 1/2 hr and catch 7 more, over and over... Still using the Jap stuff in silver shad and bluegill colors.

SC83, I looked for you all day...silver 05 GTO, was hoping to meet you and talk.

Dan, We need to unleash the tag team on these crappies soon We're gonna turn loose Avergejoes GF and Don's GF to help us get a 120 limit.

CrazyforSmallmouth, you need to show your face after such a good day, it's always my pleasure to meet fishermen who post on here. Thanks for the info and updates.

Well I'm burnt (sun and tired) but I'll be back out thurs @ 5:30am. Good fishing to all


----------



## sc83

Intimidator- Sorry, I was fishing the other break wall. I thought I seen ya just wasn't sure if it was you. Planning on going up tonight for a while after work. Prolly head up around 430-5.


----------



## socdad

> Alright boys, I limited (crappie) this morning in the Marina, it took me from 6am til 2:00 pm to do it. Dan(Madfisher) *gave me 3 so I had to catch 3 more and cull 3 to make it legal*. There's no way I could keep track of all the small ones that I caught, one good thing is that they must be new to the Marina because their mouths were not torn up and I put 'em back the same way.
> 
> Dale and I went back out about 4 and went to the Gazebo, the crappie were hitting great in the shallow water and decent size, Dale limited in 2 1/2 hrs, not as many small ones. *Needless to say I just finished cleaning 60 fish*.


Ive followed this thread and certainly agree with the follow the rules theme. Just a question, it seems you took the step to make sure you were "legal" the first trip out, but then went back out. Assuming Dale caught all 30 of his keepers didnt you break the limit by taking them?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I don't know Brent (Intimidator) personally, but I am assuming Dale is his son, and I am assuming his son doesn't know how to fillet fish, or is old enough to use a fillet knife. So since he went out during the day, probably when Dale was in school, then after school, picked him up to take him to fish, then Brent got 30 in the AM and Dale got his 30 in the PM. I see it as being legal. But who am I?


----------



## socdad

Makes sense, the fact that Dale was his son was probably posted earlier in the thread but that fact avoided me in the hundreds of replies .


----------



## yakfish

We will be hitting CJ this evening for a few hours. I read somewhere on here the the walleye are around 12-14 feet deep. are they sticking pretty close to the bottom or are they suspended?


----------



## spfldbassguy

socdad said:


> Makes sense, the fact that Dale was his son was probably posted earlier in the thread but that fact avoided me in the hundreds of replies .


Yes dale is his son,you can tell(never met him yet but gonna as soon as i get some free time)by his previous posts.He talks about him alot & their fishing excursions together after dale gets home from school.I do believe he even mentions makin him do his homework first.


----------



## Intimidator

Only managed 15 keepers this morning 6am-2pm, yes Dan I went to the Gazebo and caught 3 more keepers Almost went through a whole sm jar of crappie niblets on little crappie. Big ones were rare and hard to find, I have no idea what is going on with them? Saw 2 small Walleye caught 14" and my buddy caught 9 good eatin' Channels on Bass minnows. That was about it...I didn't see anyone with a good mess today and it's hard for me to understand why.

socdad, Dale is my son, I preach the rules and follow them, no offense taken, please try to look me up sometime I enjoy talking about fishing and learning.

Joe4, I seen your Walleye post, Walleye are being caught on anything you can imagine...cranks, harnesses, twister tails (smoke), dipsy divers, etc. I have started using PERCH colored lures now but so far no luck. They're hungry and will take about anything, the problem is finding them, since your a Mountain Goat like me try the Dam rip-rap or the Marina break walls and face the lake, look at your map and find the sandbars, washout, or shallows that lead to drop-offs. Then you just need luck

Yakfish, they are moving in and out mostly in the morning and evening and trying to stay out of the sun suspended or deeper during mid-day The water temp is perfect for everything right now. We should be blowing the lake up????? Hopefully soon


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Thanks, one question, the rip rap is the rock wall, right? By the visitors center? Hope to meet some of you in the morning tomorrow, either at the creek or CJ.


----------



## Intimidator

Joe4, yeah the rocks by the Dam, all of that is deep water and they will come up in the shallows along the rocks to feed. Look at your map there are a bunch of trees/structure in that cove straight down from the visitors center. The Walleye know where the structure is and will be near waiting for easy meals. They are in hyper feeding mode getting ready for the summer heat (they won't eat much while trying to stay cool)

I can't get out until after school Friday, I'm helping a school field trip to WPAFBM. I'll be ready to fish after that

Dan, I finally finished mowing...in the rain if I would have just left CJ when you did I would have made it, I mowed the last acre in a downpour, but hey now it's done and I can fish


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'm planning on hitting CJ probably around the same time as you Intimidator,where ya gonna be?I'm definitely gonna stop n say hello to ya.(so sorry I never called ya to get that map yet)I was thinking of either going to the dam area or the marina.Haven't made my mind up just yet.


----------



## Intimidator

Marina, around 4:30. Good fishing to you all today


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Marina, around 4:30. Good fishing to you all today


I'll be out there around 5:30/6p.m. if still there i'll swing by and say hello.Good luck to ya as well.


----------



## Madfisher

Well I hope you guys have better luck than I did this morning. Still catching alot of little ones. Out of 20 or so I did not get one keeper and maybe seen only 2 keepers. Saw a guy break his line on a HUGE channel cat but that was it. good luck to you guys tonight and this weekend. I'm not going out again until Tuesday. Gonna be a mad house out there lol. Noticed the camp grounds is FULL already. Brent I still have my yard to do lol,maybe tomorrow. Take care and God Bless......Dan


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I fished from 4:00-6:30 and caught a hundred crappie, maybe more??? We only had 2 keepers a 13" and a 11" that we let go. We mainly fished the rocks on the N breaker wall and I stayed away from the honey hole (no one else fished it either) so it should be good tomorrow morning. Hopefully all the small crappies have sore mouths tomorrow and the big ones move in

Met Steve(spfldbassguy), Very nice guy, looking forward to fishing with him tomorrow morning. when we talked things started clicking in his head...why he was catching fish here and there etc. It's cool when you see people putting the pieces of the puzzle together. Tomorrow should be fun


----------



## easytobeme03

hey guys good luck this weekend and safe fishing and boating.. For all you fisherman if i had to put my 2 cents in i would say sunday when the wind changes direction and comes out of the south and east the crappie will turn bcak on and the heavy females start moving in.. Its just a hunch but hey you never know.. 

Brent when i get back to ohio ill be hittin the lake ,, i have a few new colors to try out,,


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out to the marina & met Intimidator(Brent) & sc83(Steve),both guys seem really cool & easy to talk to.I went out mainly to use up the remaining waxworms that I had.Got the bright idea to take along some cocktail shrimp as well.(glad i did).I ended up catchin around 10-15 gills on waxworms & yes shrimp.(cut down to 1/4" pieces).Also caught around 10crappie as well on waxworms & yet again shrimp(the same sized pieces as with the gills).The biggest crappie was 12" & tried to eat a whole piece of it that i figured a cat would like to eat.Plus I caught 4 channels(you all will probably call me a liar) on shrimp,as well as waxworms.I caught 2 on the waxworms & 2 on the shrimp.The biggest channel went around 2 1/2-3lbs(shrimp).The other 3 were all around 16".All i can say is that friday evening was one of the weirdest nights fishin that i've had in awhile.Probably gonna go out in the morning again(to the same spot) and try out the shrimp for everything again thing.Atleast if Brent's there i'll have an eyewitness to the madness..I'll let you all know how it goes again.


----------



## sc83

Fished the marina from 6-dark. Ran into Spfldbassguy(Steve). Really nice guy. Caught alot of small crappies and one channel cat on a beetle spin. Brother caught quiet a few crappie to. Hoping to get back up on Monday.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out to the marina area(6a.m. -7:20a.m) again this morning to retest my shrimp theory(that crappies or gills will hit it) & had fairly decent results.(really wish that my wife didn't have to work this morning)I ended up catchin' 1 white crappie on the shrimp again(1/4'' piece again).It was small(right around 8").I ended up catchin' 4 more cats on the cocktail shrimp.Caught 1 bullhead(9")& 3 more channels.2 of the channels was right around 16",the last one that i caught(4lb line on a microspin) was the biggest.Would have to guess it went around 2lbs(Brent "intimidator" was there) but i could be off on my thinking on how big it was.Coulda been a lil less than 2 but maybe a shade over as well.Really shoulda taken my scales just to see.Brent was doing pretty good on his "japanese"stuff.It does work folks.Brent lost a nice crappie right at the bank(definitely a keeper,no question).Hey Brent,did you finally get over losing that one?


----------



## spfldbassguy

sc83 said:


> Fished the marina from 6-dark. Ran into Spfldbassguy(Steve). Really nice guy. Caught alot of small crappies and one channel cat on a beetle spin. Brother caught quiet a few crappie to. Hoping to get back up on Monday.


Hey man it was nice meeting you & your brother.Maybe we'll run into each other on monday.If I don't go up to kiser tommorrow,then i'll be headed up there on monday morning.Either way i'm definitely gonna be hittin' cj again over the weekend.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey blueboat next time we run into each other I'll haveta stop fishin' for a couple of minutes so we can actually say hello.Just remember that if you see a black dodge dakota 5.9.rt in the lot i'm not too far away.Just remember to look for the guy with lots of tattoos n earings,in his mid 30's.


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 5:30 til 12:30 in the Marina, things were slow early caught plenty of small crappie but only had 3 keepers (I think Steve and I were doing more talking than fishing)  Met and talked with BigBoat99, this man is pure knowledge....I know it sounds trite but he is also a great guy, I'm beginning to think true "Fishermen" are just a good group of people

Well anyway after BigBoat told me everything was hanging at about 15' I started fishing even deeper and started catching big crappie again, I ended up with a nice limit of crappie from 10" to 13" ( same Jap stuff) and 2 channel cats around 18" (caught on Chart/sparkle twister and didn't use it again). My buddy Chris came out and caught 10 more Channel cats on Bass minnows with slip bobber set @ 9'. All of us are having a hard time trying to figure out why all of the fish seem to be in a summer (deep) pattern already, I actually think the big crappie are spawning deep, I pulled a few females up and the eggs just started running out of them. Every so often you might get lucky and pick a big one off the rocks but to get numbers you have to be patient and go deep in or around structure...I'll be back out Sun and Mon morning maybe afternoons also if I get my mowing done again today Good fishing to you all. Brent


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent glad to hear you got your limit again.Aren't you gettin' tired of cleaning fish yet?.Some people would say you are on fire sir.I'm gonna head back out this evening and give it another go.This time i'm probably gonna take me a rod rigged with a lure.Gonna try that first to see if I can be like you & get me a limit.Still haven't decided if i'm gonna go out in the morning tommorrow or monday yet.Like I said to ya,it'll be a flip of the coin.I definitely am gonna hit kiser one of these next 2 days.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out again to the marina from about 6-9pm.I got nothing on any lures,so I switched over to shrimp again.(still can't believe gills n crappies are eating it)I ended up catching 3 gills,4 crappies(all black) & 1 bullhead.None of the crappies was keeper size though.they was close but no cigar.Had another couple of runs on a whole piece of the shrimp but no hookups.Once again on a 1/4'' piece of the shrimp I had a taker,set the hookup(it felt nice)& got snapped off again.It doesn't make me mad,it makes me more determined to fish better.Gonna go up to kiser tommorrow,so i'll probably see some of you all on monday out at CJ.Good luck everyone.


----------



## Intimidator

I won't be out Sunday until about 8, Dale will be with me and it's getting harder to get his little butt out of bed.

Steve, Do CJ Monday AM, I'll be by myself and be out there @ 5:30. And no I'm not tired of cleaning yet, 1 or 2 more and I'm done for awhile I'm goin' to just enjoy fishing! 
SC83, we need to meet Monday also

Hey DOC you do any good in the trees up North along the tracks, I've never heard anyone talk about them yet........

Good fishing to you all, Brent


----------



## Juan More Fish

Intimantor, Ill se you monday.
Been looking forward tomeeting you.
Im gonna also shoot for 5:30 am. Im hoping to catch crappies and that damn untoucable walleyes. Been fishing cj for years and never a walleyeIs this the year i break that streak? stay tuned


----------



## BlueBoat98

I sure hope somebody patterns these Walleyes pretty soon. The water temp went up almost 10 degrees and those fish are seriously confused. I have never seen so many fish stacked up on the electronics in shallow water and they won't hit anything. I tried everything in my arsenal and pulled one 14" Walleye almost by accident. Also got several short Crappies and a couple of keepers that I returned to the drink. I have never been skunked on Walleyes on Memorial Day weekend since I learned how to catch the toothy critters. Last year this time I had 6 Walleyes 4 pounds and over.

Said hello to Doctor, Troy Dave and PolarKraft. Overall the number of fisherman is WAY DOWN from just a few years ago. So many regulars have just vanished from the lake.

I'm a glutton for punishment so I'll be there in the morning for a little while. Say hello if you go by.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Heck BlueBoat I think a week ago the water temp was 59-60, now it's in the upper 70's, I bet that would be a shock to the system if you were a fish. They went from almost ready to spawn, to turning off because of the cold water, to water that went way past the prime temp for spawning and into the normal summer pattern. 
You also have to take into consideration all the new structure that is holding prey for the Walleye, Mr Toothy is finding all the structure as a new supermarket Mr Toothy and his prey had to cruise around all day and try to stay out of each others way because CJ was kinda bare and Mr Toothy had to work for a meal, now all his prey is holding to structure and he just pulls up to the drive through and takes what he wants. That's why so many Walleyes are being taken from the bank, all of this structure has been a blessing for the bank fisherman who has the knowledge and wants to target Walleye. 

I didn't make it out today, all these early mornings,sun/heat, and normal life caught up to me...I overslept and have taken 2 nice naps today, Dale was beat too so we just layed around. I will definitely be out Monday @ 5:30am in the Marina.

Good fishing to you all, Brent


----------



## sc83

Intimidator-I will be heading up in the morning for a while. Will be in a Ford Ranger w/ a cab and duck decals on the back. Two tall younger guys, I'll have a hat on. Prolly wont get there till 7ish. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Intimidator

I'll be on the north side breaker wall I'm torn between trying for Mr Toothy or fishing for crappies and trying to luck into Mr Toothy


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'll be out there as well in the morning unless it's raining too bad.(gotta check the weather report again before i go to bed)Probably run into a few of ya that's gonna be out there.I'm gonna use up the rest of my shrimp(i hope finally).These last few times out it's been fun catchin' a lil bit of everything on it,especially the cats.These last few times out there is the first for cats for me this year & definitely not the last.On a side note,I hit kiser today & guys it was my best day there ever,would tell you the numbers I caught but i'm afraid you all would be jealous.Anyways see you fellas out there in the morning if it's raining too bad.


----------



## Juan More Fish

Soundeds like a tornado up here in coloumbus.
Was going over to cj, But dont look good!


----------



## Madfisher

Great post Doc  Also great pics. Glad to see you have the youngin's fishing  .....Dan


----------



## sc83

Fished the marina from 7ish-1130. Ran into Spfldbassguy(Steve) and Intimidator(Brent). First time meeting Brent and must say he does know quiet a bit about that lake. Ended up catching a good number of small crappies with only one keeper between me and my brother. Brother did hook into a nice 2 1/2 lb channel.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hit CJ again today,went from about 3a.m.-8a.m.(had to go to the parade downtown.By the way it was great.Everyone should thank a veteran)I only caught 2 cats(1bullhead,1 channel)before daybreak.Neither had tremendous size though but fun on ultralite gear.After I swithed over to the inside of the marina,I caught fire for a lil bit.First up was another black crappie(8'')on the shrimp pieces.Then good ol' mr.whiskers started hittin like crazy for me.At one point I was gettin' double hits.I eneded up catchin' some more bullheads & channels.I only caught 2 nice sized eaters but had to let 'em go for another day(not legal keeper size).Ended up catchin' 11 cats & 1 crappie total.Missed another few bites as well.Glad i've been fishin' with the shrimp these last few days.Still can't believe that crappies n gills will hit the stuff just like them cats do.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lol nice reports men, Doc looks like someone not obeying the no wake zone?

Keep it up boys

Would any of you guys be up for a get together cook out deal?


----------



## spfldbassguy

It was good to fish inbetween intimidator & sc83(& his brother)this morning.They're good people folks.Hey sc83 glad to hear your guys' trip up hear to Cj was a decent one for you both.Maybe I'll run into you fella some more.Hey Brent how'd you fair today?Ever start really slaying 'em?It's still fun catchin' all those close to the legal size huh.Hey Doctor,good pics you posted..You definitely know how to catch them cats don't you.


----------



## Intimidator

Doc, thank you for the updates, very nice

Met all the boys..Steve(SBG), Steve (SC83), and his brother Doug today and fished with them for awhile, these are good guys to fish with and talk to, it made a slow day of fishing fun. Steve and Doug are good fishermen that have found a new home at CJ. Look them up and say Hi.

Only had 1 keeper crappie and 1 bluegill and several fish that will be legal next year. Grabbed my cranking rod for awhile and missed Walleye #14 again, had him to the rocks AGAIN and somehow he got off, thru right back in the same spot and hooked what I thought was another one....turned out to be a channel cat (on a crank??). Gave up and went home to get Dale. Dnavarroj (Juan) called and we met him at the ramp and talked for a few then let him loose on the Walleye Juan's a nice guy and may go into information overload for awhile.....heehee Dale and I went back to the Marina and got into a school of WB and caught 13, Dale and I both caught 2 keeper crappie, and Dale had something on that broke 10# braid, never got to see it but it almost pulled him in (probably a big cat). He fought it for awhile and then as he got it closer it just started pulling and pop the line went

The water feels like August water, I guess we all just have to start fishing summer patterns. Any news from the creek? Anyone catching big crappie out in the lake? I'll be out tuesday morning for my lunch break maybe it'll rain and cool the water down


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent i wasn't surprised when i read you caught a cat on a crank.I've actually caught a nice 5lb channel on a strike king pure poison lure before.I've caught 'em on bass jigs as well but that's a lil more understandable.Just goes to show ya that if you work any lure just right a catfish will hit it to.Glad to hear that you & dale got into more fish later on in the day.Bummer about losing that walleye at the bank & dale getting broke off.Oh well that's how it goes sometimes out there fishin'.Anyways there's plenty more chances for ya both to catch some more.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Oh by the way,anyone ever heard of striped bass being in CJ?There's a guy on the site(under a different thread,that called me out) that seems to believe there is.I've never ever heard anyone even remotely say that before.I've been here all my life(minus the stint overseas in the army) and this is the first time that i've ever had someone say they caught a striped bass outta CJ.


----------



## Intimidator

Hey boys just got home went out real early (4:30)(wife thought I was crazy), I was playing a hunch the rain would get things moving esp the Walleye and I was right I caught 3 more, 16",19", and 20", that's 16 keepers from the bank. More later gotta go to work..... I'm very happy Gonna be a good day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

All I can say is,Brent you're "on fire" so far this year..Maybe you outta carry a fire extinguisher with you at all times.


----------



## Intimidator

Spent my hour of lunch (9-10am) fishing off the Marina wall, not many people catching fish, asked one of the Crappie Elder's (blue/white truck) how he was doing and he said not good, I caught 3 big crappie off the wall right away and gave them to him and then started catching small ones again. Caught 2 more nice channels and gave them away. Caught everything on DARK Jap stuff and still in deep water. 
Caught the Walleye this morning on the sandbars with the crank rod, the heavy braid, the 3.8" Jap stuff (swimbait), and a 1/8oz jig with a 3/0 hook, they weren't going to get away this time

This upcoming rain and cooler temps may help us get those big crappie back, if this doesn't do it I don't know what to guess next


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Sounds good guys. Brent I am calling you forsure next time I'm down, I would love to just SEE a damn walleye from cj 

Would this coming weekend be too early for anyone? Lol that sucks Doc, for sure


----------



## walleyejigger

Doctor said:


> NorthSouthOhioFisherman,
> 
> Yep another jetski they were flying back there the whole time we were fishing, typical times like that wish I had a heat seeking rocket.
> 
> I like the idea of the get together, I have hardly met anybody that post on this CJ brown thread so that would be nice to put a name with a face.
> 
> Intimidator,
> The wind has not been blowing the right way to fish those Bullrushes for that matter hasn't been windy enough for the Channels in general.
> 
> Doc


a 3 oz egg sinker work wounders on them a holes gets there attenchin real quick


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny, hey little buddie you know you are more than welcome to fish with me anytime....You already seen a dead Walleye on the dam side when we were fishing for WB I think my hours cranking per fish is finally coming down to about 2.5 hours

I was told today by " old blue/white pick-up" that his buddie lurks on here and he caught over 100 walleye last year, he also said that he limited Fri, Sat, Sun, and Monday. If you are lurking please post and help us figure out if you think the Walleye are using the new structure, I don't want your secrets, I only want you to prove/disprove theories if possible. I already know what you are using and where you caught them, your buddie gave up the info for crappie


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Jonny, hey little buddie you know you are more than welcome to fish with me anytime....You already seen a dead Walleye on the dam side when we were fishing for WB


I saw the same one, really nice sized one too. Wonder what happened to it.

I don't know if anyone saw my post in the boat thread, but I'm thinking of buying one. I know someone who it wanting to get rid of one. If anyone wants to come check it out with me after I buy it and before I put it on the water, I'll take you out on the water some time to get to the hard to reach fish. I don't know anything about checking the compression or anything else, but it looks in really good shape.


----------



## Intimidator

Joe4, I know car motors but boats are not my forte'. 

Come-on guys we have a friend who needs help, PM Joe4 and help him get off the bank


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Joe4, I know car motors but boats are not my forte'.
> 
> Come-on guys we have a friend who needs help, PM Joe4 and help him get off the bank


I hear you there. I have a 91 Firebird Convertible in my garage that I need to finish. It has a TON of work done to it. Let me know if you want to hear it or about it. It was my first car, bought after I got back from Basic Training 10 years ago and I still have it.

Doc has offered to go out and check it out with me. Waiting his reply. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Intimidator

Good man, Doc Thanks!

Dale and I are gonna try to make it out after school, hopefully in-between storms, and hopefully the big-uns move back in for one last hur-rah


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Headed out to CJ to see if these Crappie Nibbles work. Hope to see some of you out there. I'm bringing the misses also, so if you see a big guy and a tiny chick, that's us.


----------



## Intimidator

Joe4, We always seem to miss each other, I fished the Marina from 3-6pm, only caught 3 keeper crappie (released) and a nice Channel that took forever to get in on my UL, a nice guy fishing beside me had a net and helped me land it. I am now officially tired of catching catfish...sorry Doc. You catfish guys need to do a better job of cleaning these things out Didn't catch as many dinks as normal, I thought for sure they would turn on with the front approaching but not while I was there. I'll try again tomorrow Good fishing to all, Brent


----------



## spfldbassguy

Cmon Brent you can't honestly tell me that catchin' that cat on your ultalite gear wasn't a blast can ya?Just remember,everything feels like a monster on that kind of set up.Yeah you'd thought that they woulda been biting better before the storms rolled through but that's what makes fishin' so fun.Just when you think you might have it figured out,the fish tell ya something different.It's almost blasphemy to say you're tired of catchin' fish(the cats).Anyways i'll probably see you out there again here soon,till then fish on.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, I can honestly tell you that I knew it was a cat and I was not happy, I never tire of fishing...just cat-fishing, I keep and clean 10 for family members and now (to Me) they are a nuisance. I am concentrating on 2 species (Crappie and Walleye) before they go deep and it's harder to get to them. The cats are wasting my time and messing up my rigs I understand cat guys are loving this and I'm happy for them, I just never have been a cat lover of any kind

This is the second year in a row where Spring fishing has been one Big curveball, I can never remember water temps going from perfect mid 60's, dropping into the 50's in 3 days, then to upper 70's (almost 80) in 1 week. These poor fish If there had not been structure for them to hang around, I certainly would not have done this well so far, this is why I'm Thankful for all the work the "Tree Men" did for us and CJ.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Yeah, I was there for a little bit and left right before the rain hit the water. We saw it coming in and looked at each other and she started putting the stuff in the truck and I was reeling in and taking the cut shad off and right when we got off CJ premises, it starts pouring. We each had a pole in the water with cut shad and a pole with Crappie Nibbles. 

Managed 2 Crappie, 1 legal, and a Green Sunfish, which had to be THE SMALLEST FISH I have ever caught, barely had the hook in his mouth. I wished I would've took a picture of it. All were caught on a white jig head, about 1/8 or 1/16 with yellow crappie nibbles. A guy and his family were next to us and he caught a catfish, swallowed the hook, he was stepping on it to try to take the hook out when he asked if I wanted it, so I walk over, grab it and try to get the hook out, get the line off the hook then it took me about 20 seconds to get the hook out. Tiny gold hook too. If he was paying attention to his bobber, instead of going back to his car to grab a "refreshing beverage" then it might not have swallowed the hook.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> A guy and his family were next to us and he caught a catfish, swallowed the hook, he was stepping on it to try to take the hook out when he asked if I wanted it, so I walk over, grab it and try to get the hook out, get the line off the hook then it took me about 20 seconds to get the hook out. Tiny gold hook too. If he was paying attention to his bobber, instead of going back to his car to grab a "refreshing beverage" then it might not have swallowed the hook.


It all goes back to what Brent said in an earlier post about people using too small of a hook.It's better to use a hook on the larger size for that exact reason.Less fish swallowing them.As for not paying attention cause he went to get a "refreshing beverage" from his car,someone outta tell him that's what coolers are for(or stay at the house to consume those),atleast then you don't have to go back to the car.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Steve, I can honestly tell you that I knew it was a cat and I was not happy, I never tire of fishing...just cat-fishing, I keep and clean 10 for family members and now (to Me) they are a nuisance. I am concentrating on 2 species (Crappie and Walleye) before they go deep and it's harder to get to them. The cats are wasting my time and messing up my rigs I understand cat guys are loving this and I'm happy for them, I just never have been a cat lover of any kind


 I understand your frustration,you're not wanting to catch 'em but you seem to be on a "roll" with 'em though.Yeah it's hard to get to those crappies n eyes if mr.whiskers is gettin' in your way.You need an anti catfish lure or two


----------



## Intimidator

Went out for lunch after the rain today 10:30-noon, the crappie were hitting "Fast and Furious" the only bad thing was that they were small...no keepers and no cats

Go Bucks...they got their next QB...OH-IO


----------



## PAC

I have a couple of those "anti catfish lures" its whatever I am using to catch them.
I would like to know more about what you mean when you say fishing is different in the summer months. Is it just shallow in the morning and deep during the day? Or is it something else.


----------



## easytobeme03

Hey brent,, must have just missed you today i was at the marina for about an hour around 1230, Caught 4 small crappie , 1 keeper , and 1 white bass about 14 inches . I was trying out some new colors of shad bodies i picked up in kentucky,, i would imagine i will catch you on the lake soon i plan on doing some serious fishing this weekend. 

AV JOE ,, i think i saw you with that cat yesterday, were you fishing at the tables to the left of the bait house ? My gf and i were walking to the truck when it was being takin off the hook i think,, we left just before that rain moved in . She was in the inside corner of the marina and i was walking the rocks throwing jigs


----------



## Madfisher

I also was at the Marina around 11:00 or so. Caught a ga zillion small crappies and only 3 keepers. Had a good time though. Has anyone seen the pic of the 10lb walleye that was caught at CJ? Its in the bait store at the marina. There are some hogs in this lake  I know the guy who caught it but have not talked to him im a few years. He would always fish the hole north of the camp grounds because he said there were less people there......Dan


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

easytobeme03 said:


> AV JOE ,, i think i saw you with that cat yesterday, were you fishing at the tables to the left of the bait house ? My gf and i were walking to the truck when it was being takin off the hook i think,, we left just before that rain moved in . She was in the inside corner of the marina and i was walking the rocks throwing jigs


Yep, that was us. She was upset she didn't get a cat this time. She's used to getting a couple 3-5 lbers almost every time we go out, but were normally at the rock dam.


----------



## Intimidator

Pac, normally everything is deep during the summer, this should be the first year we can actually see if they will use the structure during the heat. If so us bank fishermen will have an easier time.

Dan, Don, Joe4, Great minds think alike I was hoping the front would turn them on but I think we need a cool-down also. I was going to go back out after work but my car is out of commission, had to have it towed from work due to a security system malfunction, I may be out of service for awhile if they have to get parts from Australia (built by Holden). Any body live close to Ramar

Steve, you jinxed me, I wasn't catching catfish til I met you, thanks alot buddieLOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I live right down by CTC and The Moose, off Selma/Sunset/South Belmont.

It was real muggy today, didn't go out, but wanted to. I had to come home and change the oil in one of the cars and the oil and spark plugs in the truck, and cut the grass. I've owned that truck for over a year, and as I was changing the plugs, I pressed down on all the wires to see if they were seated and the coil wire going to the distributor wasn't seated and I heard that, seal pop, and I'm like, well hopefully I'll get better MPG and run better now.


----------



## Intimidator

Joe4, heck it might just run like a new truck now, since it's getting good "fire".
I'll have to wait until tomorrow to see what the damage is to mine, 
those electrical demons suck, I might holler at you if you're going out 
this weekend.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I'd love to go out this weekend. It's drill weekend and our annual PT Test is Saturday and I have been slacking this year on the physical fitness. Plus I pulled my stomach muscles this past weekend doing the slip and slide with the kids. I used to come home from work and run around the neighborhood, that's after I hit the gym during our lunch hour at work and my crossfit type workouts after work. i used to be in really good shape, and it's funny that everyone asks me how they can get as big and strong as me. LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Steve, you jinxed me, I wasn't catching catfish til I met you, thanks alot buddieLOL


Damn Brent now I feel bad for jinxin' you. I've always thought that I had that sorta affect on people .I don't live terribly far from ya,if your car's still down saturday(would have to be late afternoon or evening time though,wife has to work & i got the boy to watch) we'll have to hook up.I only got room for 1 though otherwise i'd love for you to bring dale along as well.Shoot me a p.m. & let me know.I promise to do a "anti jinx" dance beforehand or something,so you don't haveta mess with those cats anymore.


----------



## Intimidator

Thanks guys, I'll have to see how things go, I'm hoping this rain and a little cool-down equals a good weekend fishing.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out to the marina around 6:30p.m. & stayed till 11p.m. & it was a pretty good 4 1/2 hrs.Ended up catchin' 1 bluegill,8 crappie(all around 7''-8"),& 12 channel cats(the biggest was around 4lbs,the next 4 biggest was all around 2lb,the rest was all in between14''-16'').All on my favorite new bait for all of 'em..Figured there would be more people out there but there really wasn't a whole lot there.Kinda surprised actually.Kinda glad though cause I know I woulda been severly "paylaked" if it was a lil more crowded.....On a side note,while i was there there was this older couple(60's)walking past around the place.Anyways I overheard the lady(beeyotch) say how she disliked like people that fished because "we all seem to smoke".This lady needs to get off her "high horse" and stop runnin' her mouth where other people can hear it.Kinda pissed me off(really thought about hookin' her with my ultralites).She thinks she's better than other people simply cause she doesn't smoke.I bet she does something that I'd take "offense" with.Glad I decided not to see if I could ''hook" her,cause that woulda ruined my nice evening of fun.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> Got out to the marina around 6:30p.m. & stayed till 11p.m. & it was a pretty good 4 1/2 hrs.Ended up catchin' 1 bluegill,8 crappie(all around 7''-8"),& 12 channel cats(the biggest was around 4lbs,the next 4 biggest was all around 2lb,the rest was all in between14''-16'').All on my favorite new bait for all of 'em..Figured there would be more people out there but there really wasn't a whole lot there.Kinda surprised actually.Kinda glad though cause I know I woulda been severly "paylaked" if it was a lil more crowded.....On a side note,while i was there there was this older couple(60's)walking past around the place.Anyways I overheard the lady(beeyotch) say how she disliked like people that fished because "we all seem to smoke".This lady needs to get off her "high horse" and stop runnin' her mouth where other people can hear it.Kinda pissed me off(really thought about hookin' her with my ultralites).She thinks she's better than other people simply cause she doesn't smoke.I bet she does something that I'd take "offense" with.Glad I decided not to see if I could ''hook" her,cause that woulda ruined my nice evening of fun.



You should've said I dislike old people who walk around my fishing spots!

I'd like to head out tonight if it doesn't rain.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> You should've said I dislike old people who walk around my fishing spots!
> 
> I'd like to head out tonight if it doesn't rain.


Yeah maybe I shoulda said that & said it to them....Yeah I was thinkin' of headin' back out again if it isn't rainin' later this evening.Maybe if we both get out there,we'll bump into each other.Hey joe got a question for ya,you in the reserves?From one of your last post it sounds like maybe you are.Oh by the way what'd you do(or still do) in the army?I did my 4 yrs as an airborne infantryman over in germany.(we was the only other airborne unit over there besides the guys in italy.well them n possibly some s.f. folks,not sure if they had any units over there or not)Glad I did what I did,it was a blast.Anyways you & everyone else that's served or is still serving has got my upmost respect.Thanks,Steve


----------



## Intimidator

Got to CJ @ 5:30 this morning and left @ 9:00 with another limit, biggest was 11", and females still have eggs?? Still using the Keitech stuff in natural colors. Had to get my wife's car home anyway so she could run errands, just finished breakfast and going to start cleaning again. hoping to get back out later this evening with Dale. Good fishing to you all, Brent


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent,those darn "electrical demons" still got your car down?.Glad to hear you got out & got another limit..Yeah you gotta get the cleaning done,or momma won't be happy & that could cut into your fishin' time


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Steve, I am in the Air National Guard, full time here at the Springfield Guard Base. I have been in a little over 10 years. I used to be a weapons loader, but I am now a plethora of things. In 2003-2006 I worked as the Base Information Manager in Blue Ash in Cincinnati. While down there I was depolyed to Balad AB, Iraq for 4 months also. I am currently an E-6, Technical Sergeant, the 178 Fighter Wing TODO, Technical Order Distribution Office, CSA, Client Support Administrator, Knowledge Operations Manager, in August, I change jobs to become a managment assistant in the Communications Flight. Hopefully that will open oppurtunity for me in the future since I am also going to college for Computer Networking, Cyber Security Specialist, and Technical Support Specialist.


----------



## Intimidator

Cleaning is done Only cranked for 1/2 hr this morning with no luck.

Steve, Still haven't used up all that shrimp yet? Next time I see you I'll give you some of the Jap stuff to try, so you can catch some keepersLOL You've got a growing boy that is going to need more protein than what your providing   LOL. I really what to see you get rid of that bobber and start living up to your screen-name, or we're gonna hafta start calling you CAT- Catcher-Something.LOL You're still my buddie
Ignition switch and vehicle anti-theft is bad, on GM stuff it's all together so I have a nice bill coming Monday$$. Luckily they had 1 in the GM warehouse in Cincy.

Dang Joe4 that quite a resume' That's what you call "Job Security". Are you at the Air Base or the fairgrounds, I just live down the road from the Air Base. Will the schooling your taking fall in line with the new "Drone" assignment? If so, you're set until retirement...

Don, somehow we gotta hook up I want to see your line of bait.......I'm sure if it's good your OGF buddies will show their support


----------



## Intimidator

Got the OK to use my wifes' car (White G8 GT) will be @ the Marina around 5:30 am, hopefully the fish cooperate again Good fishing to you all


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I am at the Air Base off 68 and 72 on 794. I don't want to release too much information about the new mission until it's officially here, but I am looking into both missions coming here to the base. I am in a pretty good career field where I will be ok. I'll be working in the morning, but were going to try to head out to the rocks after work and possibly tomorrow night.


----------



## spfldbassguy

No Brent haven't used it all up yet.CJ is actually the only place that I don't bass fish at a whole lot.(too many other things swimimg around)Well joe you sound like you're a pretty intelligent fellow and have got a great career path going.On a side note,I think I'm done with CJ and those stupid a#@ moving boulders.First in April I go down on the rocks & screw up my left thumb/hand & now tonight(6/05) I went down again & believe that I broke my damn phone.Just my luck too,not eligible for an upgrade till the middle of july and we're extremely tight on money.So buying one is outta the question.Hopefully at&t will work with me on this.I gotta have that number workin' cause hopefully i'll hear bout someone wanting to hire me here real soon.So for now I'm done with CJ!!!Gonna stick to bass fishin' places in my yak.Feel alot safer doing that actually.Those moving boulders have got me for the last time(atleast for a while,maybe i'll bank fish at clark more now).


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Wal-Mart has the iPhone 3GS for $97.

Yeah, those rocks are a PITA! I fell down hill face first almost in the water during WB season.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out this morning (Sunday) at 5:15 just as the storms had stopped, beautiful light show all around. Wind was heavy out of the SW, so I fished N. Marina breaker wall rocks. Caught my first crappie on the first cast, caught 16 "NO DOUBTERS" and a bunch of dinks by the time the next hurricane blew thru at 7:00am. Took the 16 home, got a cup of coffee, watched the weather and was back out at CJ by 7:45. Wind was now out of the NW and was chilly, the bite turned off and I only caught a few dinks before I left @ 9:30. There were actually quite a few crazies (like me) bank fishing and probably 5-6 boats fishing through the storms. One Bass fisherman worked the entire inside and outside of the Marina by himself and was doing quite well. Man that water was rough........

Steve, sorry to hear you took another spill, I PM ya when I start Bassin' or when we can get out in a boat.


----------



## ssouthard

Hello CJ Brown fisherman,

I am having trouble finding worm harnesses in this area. I have had several limits with bottom bouncers. green and white and solid purple. I have a few left from my charter boat days on lake Erie. I will be making a few again if anyone is interested, they will be number 4 Colorado blades with two hooks. Assortment of beads too! I have the FUN FISH pontoon on the lake, look me up Steve (Former Off Duty Charters Huron Ohio)


----------



## ssouthard

Hello,

Just some information, the water surface temp at the beach and in the marina is 80 Degrees and 72 in the lake. Now remember this is surface temp, good fishin


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, Welcome Thank you for the water temp update, I knew it was bad, hopefully it cools off the next few days.

You know I've never used anything else for Walleye except cranks and swimbaits, even on a boat. I'm sure you will have some takers just on reputation alone Again, welcome and please continue to give us updates.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Was out with the misses today at the rocks after work. I managed 1 cat and 2 non legal crappie, one on yellow nibbles and the other on white nibbles. Ran out of shad, so we left, tried with the cast net and only got 2 more crappie, threw them all back, obviously. I have a grocery bag full of shad in the deep freeze, I just need to thaw them out enough to get them in baggies for our trips out instead of taking the whole frozen block o shad, or find them at the boat docks like I've heard.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent you are definetly dedicated to fishin'.I bet it was a good light show.Glad to hear you had another good day.16 keepers is pretty good,compared to what i've been hearing & seeing out there lately.Alot of folks are mad that they're not able to get very many keepers.They've been bitc^in' pretty good from what i've overheard.I haven't seen too many people catchin' much at all when it comes to keeper sized crappies either.Had to buy another phone(my other one was destoyed by those damn rocks ).Had to spend money that we didn't really have or could afford.However I gotta have that number workin' for potential job offers.(fingers still crossed)I know I'll be back out at Cj here soon(as soon as i get over breakin' my phone).Gonna pick a mornin' with lil wind & through the week(gotta avoid the bigger boats)& take my kayak out for some fishin'.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went to CJ about 5:30 and met up with Don (EasyTBM03), mainly chatted about fishing and his lures. The shad plastics are nice pieces with great action and I am trying a few different colors. Steve (Spfld-CAT-Guy)LOL came by and we all fished together, laughed, told stories, and cut up. I enjoyed fishing between them as they both had long battles with big Channels at the same time while I was catching crappie. I told them thanks for catching the cats so I didn't have to mess with them. Don moved to lake side and I started hooking fish and letting Dale reel them in because he broke off earlier and he just wanted to watch the 3 "Masters" at work LOL. I finally hooked into a channel and let Dale bring him in, Steve and I just laughed about me leaving since Don had moved and I was catching cats.....We caught several small crappies and 1- 13" that I took home. I enjoy fishing like this and it's really relaxing spending time with friends and having fun.


----------



## easytobeme03

Fished a few hours this evening,, met up with Brent ( Intimidator) And met steve ( SpringfieldBassGuy) ,, Had A really good time chatting and catching what few fish were biting. Caught a few small crappie on the new colors and a Cat bout 3 pounds on a blue and pearl shad body,, Cant wait to get out on the main lake and try them in the deep water. 

I will be posting pics of the new bodies and colors soon AND how you can get hold of them and their cost etc,, 

OH Hey Brent nice cat lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

It was good to meet another fellow OGFer,easytobeme03.Seems like he's pretty knowledgeable about CJ as well.Between him and Brent there's alotta info to be had gentlemen..It was kinda cool for me n easy to both hook into some nice channels(even though his was unintentional)at the same time & not terribly far apart.Didn't catch a whole bunch as far as numbers go,but what I did catch was fun.Hey Brent can you believe that lil dinky warmouth actually tried to eat that big of piece of shrimp?Those lil boogers got a size complex issue or something.It was even more entertaining to listen to dale(the lil intimidator) talk with his dad.(I called it,said he'd claim that big crappie)Yeah Brent if I don't start doin' a lil more bass fishin' there I might have to change my screen name.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Well I bit the bullet and bought the boat. I just bought it yesterday and it is a 1964 Glassmaster 645V Biscayne, says on the title. Has a 40 HP Johnson motor with it. Paid $400 for it. Hopefully nothing is wrong with it and It'll be on the water soon. I go get the titles in my name today and go pick it up tomorrow. Will post pics tomorrow when it gets back to my house for a much needed wash, it's been sitting under a tarp for a year.


----------



## socdad

ur_averagejoe4 ... keep in mind that a boat is a hole in the water into which you throw money  (a least for me it's worth every penny)


----------



## Intimidator

Joe4, Congrats on your boat purchase, I wish you nothing but the best I want another one soooo bad but my wife won't budge on allowing me to buy one, at least she allows me to fish as much as I want ....

Went out for my early Tuesday lunch (8:30-10:00) and caught 20 crappie with 5 "no doubters" and 2 Bluegill, as I was leaving I tried to give them away and no one wanted 5 Big Crappie and 2 nice 'gills, so I put them back in the trees to catch later I still am fishing DEEP, used a 1/16 oz jig to get down quicker and it worked good.

Dale said he had fun yesterday listening to Steve and Don tell "fish stories", he asked if all fishermen tell lies LOL, kids today are too smart for their own good...... I told him they're not lies, just that we are older and sometimes forget all the facts, so we improvise, then I had to explain improvise

Don, I caught all the crappie today with the Blue/Pearl, Orange, and the Chart/Black, I dipped them last night in my secret sauce (Dr Juice Crappie, Gulp Juice, and JJ's Majic Plain). I'll try to use the other colors maybe tonight. Caught the 2 'gills with the small crawdads on a 1/32 keitech jig #4 hook.

Steve, Bass and Walleye season will start again for me soon I'll help you earn your name back....LOL


----------



## easytobeme03

Brent , glad the colors worked for you, ive not done too bad on them . Hopefully ill get some more sent in soon and see what else i can get for testing. Hopefully ill be out this evening trying em out some more .. Ill post if i do any good with them ,, 

Thanks for the baits you gave me , ill try to see if i can get R&B Baits to come up with a similar bait or see if they have something in that line,, if so should be able to get a good deal on them


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey averagejoe now that you got a boat(congrats on your purchase),don't forget to wave to all of us felloew OGFers that are stuck to the banks..Hey Brent glad to hear dale had fun,glad to hear you told him we don't lie we just "improvise"..Yeah I'm gonna have to start bass fishin' out there a lil more.Almost got my catfish "jones" taken care of.(still gonna go after them but maybe not as much)Ohyeah joe,if ya see a dude in a orange kayak with a milk crate on back(gotta go to the kayak section on here to see what i'm talkin' about) please don't run me over.I'm gonna be hittin' CJ early mornings here soon,so I can avoid the bigger boat traffic.The dam area has been "callin' my name".If the rain holds off today I think I might hit Kiser Lake,if not & I only got a lil window to get out in then I might see some of ya out there.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

For you guys who are shorebound, me included until I actually get the boat on the water. I won't be offended if you ask me to take you out a couple times on the boat.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> For you guys who are shorebound, me included until I actually get the boat on the water. I won't be offended if you ask me to take you out a couple times on the boat.


Mr.joe I believe you mighta just asked for a whole bunch of invitations..Tell ya what,when you get it ready to go out i'll race ya.I betcha i can outpaddle ya( i could be on an olympic team )in my yak.Anyways congrats again & look forward to seeing out there.Steve


----------



## BlueBoat98

For those of you interested, the Corps guys are doing well at updating the temps so far this year. This was posted yesterday showing that the lake has stratified as far as temp and Oxygen. Typically, the line will move up a bit to where there is virtually no O2 below about 15 feet. The way the temps have fluctuated this year it's hard to predict anything. Here's the link.

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/wq/cbr.html

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I hit CJ about 5:00 (PM) today and fished with Don again. Hopefully Don's pictures turn out and he can post them. The bite was slow, very slow, which was hard to explain because conditions were perfect, at least we thought they were.....remember what Bill Dance says, right Don! LOL. Anyway Dale went down to the end of the point and put on one of Don's shad baits...Blue and Pearl and started casting, all of a sudden he started yelling at the top of his lungs "it's a big one, a big one" we thought he had a big cat, so we came running....My 8 yo made me proud , he put Don's swimbait on...correctly, was swimming the jig like a pro, and made Both Don and I look sick. You'll have to wait for the pics. Needless to say I'm still hearing about this one also LOL Don and I managed a few dinks but Dale said they don't count because they weren't legal and we couldn't put them in the basket, he took top honors tonight and got his picture on the bait shop wall. He is having a good night


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat, that explains alot, I'm shocked to see almost no temp difference from the surface to 20' down and the oxygen levels holding. This is a good discussion point on "with this info, what do you think the fish are doing?" 

I think all fish are still on the move and feeding heavy and the big crappie spawned deep and are moving in and out feeding and holding in deep cover.


----------



## easytobeme03

Hey Dale Great catch tonight ,, ill try to get the pics up soon to show off that monster,, 

Brent you are pretty close to right on with the fish movement,, looking at the water table data the inflow that actually raised the lake to summer pool was pretty much all from a warm rain and it came up fast ,, that would explain the nearly even temp at depth and with the temp rising that fast alot of fish would have lake spawned and kinda deep,, That would also explain why the white bass didnt really tear the creek up this year as well. The oxygen levels holding steady at that depth are worth watching tho,, when they start rising to the 18 to 15 ft mark the fish will start suspending and getting off the bottom altogether... Thats when that slow jigging with a bobber will come in to play for early morning and late evening feeding ,,,


Keep up the good work and info guys,, this is by far the best and most informative thread on the forums,, happy fishing all and may your stringers be loaded lol well atleast dales will be


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man If I didn't get a vicious headache(ended up tossin my cookies from it) I woulda been out there again.Tell dale congrats on his catch.Easytobeme I'm sure all of us are waitin on those pics.Hey brent,I love dales' rule of not counting.Leave it up to an 8yr old to set up a rule like that.Love it!Although under his rule,alotta people haven't been "catchin' much".You gotta see if he's flexible enough to maybe amend it a lil bit...Your assumption about them spawning deeper appears to be correct considering all the data.That would definitely explain alot to a whole bunch of people.See you all out there soon.


----------



## Intimidator

Went to CJ again tonight without Dale who was beat after BBall camp. Thought the fishing would be good after the rain, so did Steve and Don who showed up also. I know I was disappointed because it was slow with no keepers for me, I know that I only caught less than 10 crappies from 3:30-6pm. I tried every color I had and all my Jap baits they just weren't biting for me. It still was enjoyable talking to the guys and fishing with them. Don brought out his hand-held fish finder (shows depth and structure also). I'm gonna own one of those soon, I wondered if they were any good and that answered my questions. We saw all kinds of fish swimming around at certain depths but still couldn't get them to bite. I'm taking a vacation day tomorrow and hopefully I can redeem myself Good fishing to all!


----------



## quackpot

I'm thinking about coming over for a troll tomorrow evening . Has anyone been doing any good? Thanks for any info. Bobby


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man I figured the fish woulda been hittin' better than they was.I still caught some though,2warmouths,3crappies,& i think 4 cats(lost count on the cats due to getting bored a lil).The Intimidator says I should lose my shrimp in favor of using minnows.Not givin' it up till they quit hittin' it.Here soon i'll be bustin' out my bass gear for CJ again.Got some soft plastics I wanna try out for the first time(berkley stuff,got it for xmas & haven't used it yet) & figure maybe I might be able to entice a nice large or smallmouth with the stuff.Yesterday was weird,I went deep,then deeper,then shallower,the really shallow,then deep & deeper again.Couldn't find the numbers I was lookin' to get into(that's the nature of fishin' though) but talkin' with Brent & Don made the time out there more enjoyable.If I don't go up to Kiser later this evening I might hit the dam area of CJ(gonna give the marina a break) or head out to Clark Lake to try my luck there again.


----------



## Intimidator

Got out to CJ @6:45 thursday morning, the bite was slooowwww. I was almost ready to ask the Catfish gods to allow me 1 big one. Started catching a few crappie and by 10:00 they were biting decent lakeside. Only had 3 keepers so when I left at 11:00 I put them back. Stopped by the gazebo and caught 3 more keepers in 1/2 hr. I put them back too and wanted to kick myself for not keeping the others. I'm gonna give it another try all weekend and if the big-uns don't turn on I guess we can pretty much assume getting Big crappie from the bank is over.

Don, Your little buddy is asking about his pic

Steve, How was Clark/Kiser?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Hey everyone, I got the boat tonight. Check out the Boat Forum for the details.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I was almost ready to ask the Catfish gods to allow me 1 big one. I'm gonna give it another try all weekend and if the big-uns don't turn on I guess we can pretty much assume getting Big crappie from the bank is over.
> 
> Don, Your little buddy is asking about his pic
> 
> Steve, How was Clark/Kiser?


Hey Brent didn't get up to Kiser(left my license at the house,by the time i'd got up there i wouldn't have had more than about 2 1/2 hrs to fish.Really not worth it for such a short time).Didn't go to Clark either,instead I hit the dam area of CJ 1st but due to having to break off multiple times I decided to go back to the marina.Shoulda just went home,only managed 1 fish.Yep a channel cat.Couldn't buy a bite to save my life.The only thing that made it enjoyable was that Don & his woman showed up.He's a really good guy to talk with(her too).We both figured you'd been back out there.If the winds aren't gonna be too bad this evening,i'm headin' out somewhere in my yak.Just haven't decided where yet.See ya out there soon buddy,Steve.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Oh yeah,you musta been desperate if you was askin' the catfish gods for a fish.That or you was really,really bored.Ya know I had to give you some crap on that one.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out @ lunch (Fri) in-between storms 11:00-11:45, caught 12 dinks and 2 "no doubters" lakeside at the Marina. This got my hopes up so I'll be going out after work in-between storms. Water in the Marina was glass and lakeside had a nice ripple. Good fishing to all


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went back out Friday about 3:00 and fished til the storms came about 5:00pm. Only caught 2 dink crappie and a 3lb channel that Dale wanted to fight and reel in. Mostly sat and talked with Don 

Won't get out Saturday, wife, wife's neice, and friends are going to the Street Fair in YS and we're having a big fish fry afterwards. I'll be out early Sunday morning for one last try before I change to summer tactics.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well you guys didn't miss anything last evening,didn't see anyone catching anything spectacular.Seen some crappie dinks caught but not many of 'em.I had 4 bites total from 7:45-10pm,landed two of 'em.Again with the cats,couldn't get anything else to bite.On a side note was gonna go up to Kiser this morning but because the weather man's an idiot I didn't go.I'm still wondering what happened to all the supposed thunderstorms we was supposed to get.I did get out for about an hour to George Rogers and managed to land 2 largemouth(nothing special,a 10'' & a 13'').Missed a hellava bite on the jig n pig(plus 2 others on a pop-r) but I was daydreamin' & missed it.See you all back out at CJ here soon.


----------



## BaseballFisher

I am new to the ohio area and I was thinking about bringing a buddy up to try some Walleye fishing at CJ Brown. I live down in the Cincinnati area and would be coming up tomorrow morning to try our hand. I will not ask for anyones personal spots but any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated. I have read about the humps in the middle of the lake as well as the rip rap wall near the damn but am not sure where the fish might be holding or what they might be hitting this time of year seeing as it is my first trip. I was also wondering where the best place to buy bait and launch my boat would be. I have an 18 foot bass tracker with a 50HP mercury on it. I know I am asking for a lot of information and you may not want to give it all up in the forum so if you would like to PM me feel free. Once again any help you guys could give me would be greatly appreciated.

Brian


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went out this morning trying for walleye, got 5 fish 2 keepers bite was slow fished 7:30-3:00 at least I didn't listen to the weather man.


----------



## Intimidator

Pulled into the N. side Marina @ 5:15 Sunday morning just after the rains, water level is at least a 1/2 ft higher than summer pool and it doesn't look like they'll be letting water out anytime soon.

Had another great day Caught 2 more Walleye, #17 and 18 from the bank (17" and 19") on the Jap swimbaits, 8 "no doubter" crappie, 2 more nice bluegill, and of course 3 nice channel cats. Also threw back alot of dink crappie . Took them all home @ 8:30am and just finished cleaning them. I think I'm finally finished cleaning fish this year, unless it's a Walleye 

Now I must mow and bale


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Well fellas, reports don't look as good, been smokin crappie and gills up north but I will be down around the fourth of July for a couple days so let me know if any of you fellas will be out


----------



## BaseballFisher

Went out today from 8-4 looking for Walleye....It was my first trip to CJ Brown so it was more of a scouting trip and I learned a lot more than I caught. Spent the first half of the morning drifting west of the campground beach with no luck drove around until I marked fish and tried jiggin for awhile before I dropped a smaller jig with a crappie nibble on it to the bottom and hit my first keeper crappie. Wouldn't you know all the times I have been out down in the Cincy area targeting crappie and I couldnt buy a keeper and as soon as I head out for walleye I end up catching 9 "no doubt" keepers over the course of an hour. Wish I had more time but had to pick up the wife at the airport. Going to try again soon because I know the walleye are in there and I refuse to let one tough day beat me. Has anyone been doing any good with the walleye letely?

Brian


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny, I want to hear about your job...how you like it and how it's goin' I'll still be fishin' somewhere when you get down. How's CJ of the north doin'?I'm off almost the whole month of July for shutdown

BaseballFisher, First off Welcome....You have alot of Walleye lurkers on here who think they have secrets that no one else knows at CJ and will not help others. Walleye are biting from normal locations and the shallows at dawn and dusk. Ask the questions you have and we'll help. Everyone has their own trolling rig that they like, you can catch them with a worm harness, cranks, swimbaits, etc. You can catch them in the North end, by the Dam, Marina, humps, roadbeds, tracks,etc. Get yourself a map in the Marina baitshop that has all the new cover/structure and gps co-ordinates, and all the lake secrets. If you are any kind of fisherman CJ will share her bounty

Tin Guppy, thank you for posting, welcome and keep posting your updates!

Steve, You are still deserving of your 'Bass title I knew you wouldn't let me down...I'm almost ready to pursue the big 3 only (LM, SM, Eyes)


----------



## Madfisher

Wife and I were out this evening for about an hour and caught around 13 small crappies. I did get a decent smallmouth but wife beat me 9 to 4  Ol well next time.....Dan


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent congrats on your walleyes,crappies ,& gills,Sorry bout the cats.I woulda been out there this morning with me bass gear but I finally got up to Kiser.It was a hellava day by the way.Gonna post my results i a new thread with a few pics.Still gettin' used to this new phone so I didn;t get pics of all of 'em or the biggest ones either.I just had to fall on them rocks & break my other phone.Oh well I'll be used to this one by the end of this week.See ya all out there soon,Steve.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Nice smallie Madfisher,congrats.Atleast your wife fishes with you,I can't get mine to go.Been married 12yrs and we've fished together maybe 3 times.Look at it this way by her beating you,atleast it'll keep the house free of arguements for a lil while.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> Jonny, I want to hear about your job...how you like it and how it's goin' I'll still be fishin' somewhere when you get down. How's CJ of the north doin'?I'm off almost the whole month of July for shutdown


Its a sweet job, even better when the fish are biting, def good pay!! haha Anybody wanting to fish erie this summer give me a holler I'll get ya hooked up! Fishing has been slow as of late but a guy kept fifteen sheepers yesterday??  Sounds good


----------



## spfldbassguy

Jonny you're a lucky individual cause you get to do a job that you are passionate about.Not everyone can say that.Yeah fishin' seems to be slow down here at CJ as well.It'll pick up again here soon,just means we've got to "work" a lil harder at catchin' 'em til then.


----------



## Intimidator

Dan, Come-On, Taking Bass pictures 101 states that you're suppose to hold it at arms length in front of you so it looks like a 10 pounder. Man, you clean up pretty good when you're fishin' with the wife..LOL

Jonny, does this job help get your foot in the door to start your own charter business?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

spfldbassguy said:


> Jonny you're a lucky individual cause you get to do a job that you are passionate about.Not everyone can say that.Yeah fishin' seems to be slow down here at CJ as well.It'll pick up again here soon,just means we've got to "work" a lil harder at catchin' 'em til then.


I agree, its really fun most of the time as long as mother erie cooperates and the place and the guys I work with are also great!




Intimidator said:


> Dan, Come-On, Taking Bass pictures 101 states that you're suppose to hold it at arms length in front of you so it looks like a 10 pounder. Man, you clean up pretty good when you're fishin' with the wife..LOL
> 
> Jonny, does this job help get your foot in the door to start your own charter business?


Dan, he is very right there 

Yes it does although I'm not sure if thats what I would like to go into.. Once I get enough hours in on the boat after I turn 18 I can pay 700 bucks and get my license to run a six pack boat!!!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went today 9:00-5:00pm got 8 eyes 3 keepers, had 2 keepers get off at the boat. Wish I could have got out early, but the boss said to stay close till 8:00 in case he came up with something. Got some panfish too.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Wife went to aunts' house last evening(6/14,fished from 7pm -9pm),so i figured I'd hit the marina again for a couple of hours to kill some time.Used the cocktail shrimp again & it payed off.(no skunk but no monsters either)I ended up catching 1 warmouth & 5 channel cats.All the cats went right around 1 1/2 lbs.Really wish there had been a lil bit of a breeze but the water was like glass for the most part.Well except for when some boats n jet skies came in & left again.Didn't really see anyone else(not alot of folks out there though)catchin' anything either.It's been a lil slow for most folks out there from what they've been tellin' me.In the two hours that I was there I don't think I did too bad except for the no monster thing.Still I can't complain,6 fish isn't that bad.Well see you all out there again sometime here real soon.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out to the Marina for lunch (9:30-11am tues). Lake was dead calm everywhere, hardly a soul fishing, 3 people at the bait shop area, 3 on the N Marina side, and only saw 4 boats. Water level is back down to summer pool. No one was catching fish, this was the slowest bite so far this year. I fished along the rocks inside and lakeside and seriously thought I was gonna have an 0'fer. Finally went over to the cover and caught 5 small crappie, I was banging the jig into the brush and ripping it free, on the fall is when the crappie would hit. I tried different colors etc but it didn't matter, they just weren't gonna bite unless it was dead. Water bugs, baby fish, and crawdads were everywhere, bugs were making surface ripples and nothing was coming up to pop them. They are deep and tight-lipped. Went back across Robert Eastman Rd and the lake was so still you could see the Buck Creek current flowing from the N to the Dam, that was cool They were letting alot of water out still, but the creek by the ponds was almost out of bank.


----------



## Intimidator

Met my bud Chris for lunch (10-11:45 am Wednesday) in the N Marina, conditions were the exact opposite of yesterday and results were too Was overcast/cloudy, windy out of the SW (Walleye chop), and low humidity (nice to fish without sweating). Noticed different colored and different sizes of crawdads/crayfish in the rocks and figured it was gonna be another bust. We both caught fish on the first cast and continued until I left, I ended up with 21 crappie with 9 being keepers and Chris caught 2 nice SM, 3 Channels, and 5 keeper crappie on minnows and was still catching crappie when I left. My best crappie was 14" without squeezing the tail. Saw a father and son killing crappie by the docks, they were minnow fishing and bouncing bobbers off a pontoon boat, they hit a big school. I caught everything on dark colors (black, cola, dark green pumpkin) and slow rolling shallow along the rocks, I don't know if they are picking off crawdads or what???. I also released everything near the cover, hoping they'll hover there for awhile


----------



## spfldbassguy

Sounds like you two guys had fun out there.You sir outta change your name to CrappieKing.What no cats for you yesterday?You're slacking Mr.Intimidator.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hit Kiser again wednesday morning in the PITA winds.Landed 4,no giants though.Might be back out at CJ later tonight.My dad & me was talkin' about fishin' there again.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, you have taking pictures from the 'yak "down to an art-form", those are beautiful pics of the fish and areas they are coming from.
My wife just bought a HTC EVO 4G, I showed her your pics and asked if I could take her phone with me to snap a few pics of fish and areas where I caught them......needless to say that went over about as well as asking for a boat

Cats have been leaving me alone since I have been cleaning them again


----------



## Intimidator

Went back to the Marina for lunch again today (Thursday 10-11:30). More pieces of the puzzle fell together. Inside of the Marina was calm with no ripples, I couldn't get a shallow bite at all, saw crawdads moving and small 1" minnows and a bucket sized bait ball of 1/2' fry swimming around, I figured if they were out strolling there were no predators around. Went to the cover and drug 2 keeper crappies out of the deep brush. Wind was out of the NW so I went lakeside where there was a nice "Walleye chop" and no sign of crawdads or fry. My first cast vertical to the rocks resulted in my first "no- doubter" crappie and all together I hit 4 more keepers and 8 dinks all shallow, lakeside, and all on darker natural colors, they are keying on fry and crawdads/crayfish being pushed by waves and the chop helps break up the visuals of the prey.

Alot of boats fishing the humps (Jim Morris report) at one time I counted 13 boats.....1/2 hour later there were none. So how did all you boaters do....? Has anyone out in a boat had any success on any of the GPS cover?

I'm taking another vacation day on Friday, if anyone is out look me up (N side Marina)


----------



## spfldbassguy

What you're talking about with the waves is exactly what I was thinking.Gotta have a lil bit of chop on the water but not too much.Every magazine,tv show,book always mentions that waves help hide your lure/presentation "flaws".Glad to hear the those darn cats have been leaving you alone now.Keep workin' on the wife,she's gotta eventually budge on the camera or boat thing.Now if I could only figure out how to mount my camera so that I could be in a few of the pics with my catch.Although my ugly mug might ruin the pic or worse yet break the lense.I'll either be out there this evening or tommorrow,hell maybe both.Been wanting to test my luck out at Clark again though so I might go there one of these next couple of evenings.


----------



## Intimidator

I think I'm going to crank again before dawn and try to tempt some more toothy critters before I start crappie fishing on Friday, I'm only going to fish til noon and then I have to get home and mow, if the morning is successful Dale and I will come out later in the evening. Steve, you have mail...........


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Got on the water late, about 10am. Met up with a couple of friends on the water for a quick report on the morning bite then started fishing. As Intimidator stated there were a lot of boats on the water when I got there and the humps were a popular spot. I fished the northend until some of the boats thinned out. I got a few crappie and that was about it until I was able to move to the humps. Waliking and I finally got on the humps sometime after noon and immediately got into some walleye, some short and some keepers. Action was steady, but not hot and all were taken on a jig/nightcrawler combination. When the bite finally turned off we moved to the campground point and I immediately hooked into this 18" smallmouth on the jig/crawler. While I was landing that fish Waliking hooked a walleye. Then we had a bad experience with a rude fisherman who must have seen us catching fish. He set anchor upwind of us and let out achor line until he literally was within 20 feet of my boat. I could have underhanded a cast into his boat. I couldn't believe what he was doing. I had a bouy marker out and he was sitting right on top of where I was fishing. He didn't say a word, but simply started setting poles out all over the area. I sarcasticly said, "sorry, I didn't know I was sitting on your spot". He said, "no, problem". WHAT! It was amazing. What a shame it is to be telling that story rather than the story about the big smallie. Anyway, I got 8 walleye, but only one keeper with a lot of 14.5 inchers. I believe Waliking got 8 walleye too, but he got 4 keepers. I gave him my 17"er so he cleaned 5 walleye and a 12" crappie. That will make a nice mess of fish.

The picture doesn't do the fish justice, but it was 18" and I'm guessing about 3.5 to 4 pounds. My tackle box is twenty inches wide.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Didn't get out there this morning like I wanted to(damn snooze button).Whike watchin' some tv with my lil boy he kept talkin' about fishin'(gave him an old tube bait to play with yesterday),so I figured we'd go out to the marina & i'd see how he handled it.Started out fishin' out into the main lake,didn't get any bites there so we moved.Ended up going right to the point on the handicap pier side.Hooked our 1st channel cat(about 1 1/2lb) not more than 10 minutes after tossin' the bait in.Caught it in about 10ft of water.He didn't wanna reel that one in so I did.Then the next time one of the bobbers went down,I set the hook for him,gave him the rod & told him to reel it in.I did help him out a lil but for the most part he reeled in his 1st fish ever.A 8" bullhead,I was proud.He's only 2 1/2 yrs old so I think he did pretty well for fishin' with daddy for the 1st time.Well except for chuckin' rocks into the water & hittin' me a few times in the process.All in all it was a blast takin' him out there with me.Next time I think I'm gonna get some waxworms & try old reid for some gills with him.Hey Brent I'm gonna give you a ring here after while to see if you're going out this evening.No plans as of yet for the boy,my wife,& me so far,so it looks promising that i'll be able to go back out this evening.Good fishing to you all,now land a monster or two.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Lil booger didn't wanna hold his fish or I'd gotten a pic of him & it.Oh well we got plenty of time for that here in the future.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, fishing with your son for the first time will always be something YOU will remember, I have no doubts your son will grow up to enjoy fishing like Dale...just wait til he starts making up HIS rules Tell him I said congrats on the first fish!

Jeff, sounds like you had a good day of actual fishing, having to deal with "hind-ends" kinda puts a damper on things. With all the "Pay-Laker's" on land and Boaters with no fishing etiquette, someone is going to get hurt, alot of people have put up with it for too long and are fed up, it's a shame if it comes to that but they need to learn a lesson....
I love it when people tell me that there are no Bass in CJ Congrats!
We are not getting alot of boat info on the cover, have you or your buddies been fishing any of the trees/cover or are you guys staying in the normal places (humps, r-beds, campgrounds, etc)


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Friday morning @ 5:15am. Cranked til almost 7:00, caught 2 large WB and nothing else. Started catching small crappies along the rocks (no keepers). Wind started from the E and switched to SE by 9:00. Lakeside in the Marina was calm and nothing was biting so I went to the Gazebo and caught 2 keepers and a bunch of dinks, went to the steel wall of the boat ramp and slaughtered a school of dink crappie, left @ 10:15 and went to the Dam (I should have started at the Dam) I caught 2- 14 1/2" toothy critters and I tried to squeeze the tails on both but couldn't get that extra 1/2". Then I started catching "no doubter" crappies and ended up with 11, bite slowed and I caught a few more dinks and left about 11:15. Everything was returned to Mother CJ to grow for next year

At the Dam I was just casting straight out into deep water and letting it hit bottom and slow reeling it back in, some of the bites came on the fall and I had to reel seemingly forever to get the fish in. Everything was caught on the Jap swim-baits in dark natural colors, cola, dark green pumpkin, black, and brown smoke. Still seeing balls and schools of fry and alot of freshwater baby lobsters


----------



## downtime8763

Got out Friday with my wife from 8:30am till 11:00am,not a bad trip as she read and I fished. Trolled the whole time and ought 1 shad,1 crappie and 1 21in walleye. Wish other fishermen who troll under gas power would give a little leeway to those who use their electric motors.I hate to be circled by others fellow troller's as I ovoid those coming from my right ! Here is a pic my wife took from my phone,used a double bladed worm harness and had two short strikes as well and it was a three hook rig.


----------



## sc83

Congrats on the walleye. I got to get back up there soon.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Nice eye you caught,congrats.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey sc83 I haven't forgot about our possible night time excursion,gotta get the timing straightened out.Hey Brent wish I woulda been there with ya but I was havin' way too much fun up at Kiser.I'm gonna post my results & a few pics here in a few.Hey how'd you do out there today?Ever start gettin' any of those eyes you was lookin' for.FYI that floating dock you was talking about was put there so the boaters can pull up,stop,& go pee(according to my brother).


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Good job on the eye buddy!! ha Bout time you got into trollin!


----------



## Intimidator

Downtime, Congrats, that's a nice meal Let us know when you're going back out maybe we can holler at each other....

SC83, Mother CJ is calling your name....lol She has Walleye for you......!

Jonny, It would be nice to hear some of your fishing stories from "CJ of the North" or are they keeping you landlocked See ya soon, hopefully!

Steve, Nice Bass Day from Kiser. That floating dock produced...you can fish on it 2 hrs at a time. Mother CJ gave up her 19th and 20th keeper Walleye from the bank. I feel complete (???) and made a personal decision not to keep any more this year, I will not be greedy


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Father's Day morning, fished the Marina from 5:15 until 6:30 without getting a single bite...ouch Decide to go straight to the Dam and that was a good decision.

Started with my double rig jigs (Jonny) and started catching crappie with the Dark Green Pumpkin Jap 2" swimbaits, caught doubles 5 times, caught crappie everywhere I went along the rip-rap, caught crappie off the new floating dock, caught a 15" SM and 2 14" Walleye about half way from the dock to the tower. I called Steve to come over but he was at Kiser killing Bass. I actually got tired of catching SM and keeper crappie so I went and got my cranking pole and took my 3.8" Jap swimbaits in Shad and Perch, 1/8 oz jig with 2/0 hook, and started casting. I caught my first 19" Walleye off the floating dock, that thing allows you to get an extra 15' on your cast, I probably casted for 1/2 hr and finally caught him deep and on the fall (Perch Swimbait), caught me by surprise when I started to reel in. Put him on the stringer and left him by the sidewalk and went further down the rocks, looked at my watch and it was 10:00, I casted several times and moved twice when the second 20" Walleye hit (Shad Swimbait) about halfway down again, I figured that was good enough so I headed to the car, I pulled out at 10:55. Like I said, I made the personal decision not to keep any more Walleye, not even a mount. We have plenty to eat and I will not be greedy, Mother CJ has been more than good to me this year, I'm not going to tick her off
Everything must be coming out of the deeper water by the Dam and feeding early in the morning, haven't tried it in the evening to see if it's the same.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Went out yesterday from noon til about 5 to CJ. Caught one Crappie, was fishing with 2" shad swimbaits and cut shad for cats. Got real nice and red sitting on the rocks from the sun. Stupid boaters and Jet Skis got so close I could have casted and hit them.

You know you can't fish off that floating dock? We fished off there last week, and as I was leaving it, I actually read the papers hanging from it. I just don't want anyone getting in trouble if they get caught fishing from there.

Then we went to the north end, off of New Moorefield, off Temple to the tressel. Caught 2 more nice Crappie until a group of kids showed up and started jumping off of it. I told them it would have been nice if they would have asked if i had lines over there so they didn't hook themselves. So they start talking about Ashley, so we leave, b/c I'm not going to start trouble with High School kids and risk going to jail if something happens. So they called their friends and told them to meet them there with a lighter and they could match them. They said they had weed and blunts, so I got in the parking lot and called the Sheriff. No sooner than I pull out, go around the block and back in the lot to confirm I gave them the right plate number, there's the Sheriff pulling in. So we go to the Creek under the car bridge so she could catch something finally, we see a school of carp. A catch it a catch for her. We get down there with some corn and her first cast, 10 seconds in the water, about a 16" or so carp and she's fighting it while the Sheriff calls me back to confirm how many kids. We get done fishing there and pull down the street, now there are 2 other cars there in that parking lot with the Sheriff, don't know if it was their friends, or their parents coming to pick them up.

If they wouldn't have harrassed my GF, then I might have let them slide, but she was getting irritated with them, so it was her call, and I called. 

Headed out to get a new cable box, my boat registration and sticker, and I might try some fishing before I have to go to class tonight.


----------



## Intimidator

Joe4, I'm gonna have to look again, now I feel stupid, I thought it said no more than 4 people and for only 2 hours at a time. It seemed too good to be true Man, that thing puts me right into the deep water sweet spot

Sorry to hear about the idiots, my opinion is that you did the right thing. If a jet skier or boat comes that close, a bank fisherman has the right to cast and hopefully hook them or do any damage necessary to stop said actionLOL. There were actually not that many boaters out earlier in the morning, I was surprised.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Yeah I know what you mean about able to cast further with it. When we went it said it under all the text telling about it, now there are numerous sheets saying no fishing. Sucks bc I never see anyone on it or using it.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Where is this new dock?? 

Here is an eye from yesterday, first cast!










And I got paid to watch this


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

It's over by the rock wall, right after the handicap walkway, before you have to climb up the rocks to get to the good fishing spots.

Was out at the Marina today after I got the boat registration and sticker. Left before the rain, didn't get anything, everyone else was having the same results.


----------



## Intimidator

Is that your toothy critter or a paying customers.... I would like to hear some good stories...are you guys finding fish or is it slow? Do you get to fish?What are you learning that might help usLOL Beautiful pics.

The floating dock is on the dam side, hooked into the end of the handicapped fishing area (cement sidewalk), it's probably 15' out into the water. I stuck my 7' pole down and couldn't touch bottom, so it gives you alot more distance to get out/into the deep water.


----------



## Intimidator

Joe4, when you get the boat in for the first time and are trying new areas, hit some of the good looking GPS tree locations and let me know if any are producing. I can get to alot of them by walking but I don't want to waste time if I can't catch anything except ticks


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Joe4, when you get the boat in for the first time and are trying new areas, hit some of the good looking GPS tree locations and let me know if any are producing. I can get to alot of them by walking but I don't want to waste time if I can't catch anything except ticks


You know, when I get the boat on the water, I'll see if you are free so we can check out the GPS locations together. Since I will be new at all this and the misses can't operate the boat until she gets a boater education certificate.


----------



## Intimidator

You have a deal


----------



## spfldbassguy

Jonny that's a nice eye you got up there.Just remember CJ has 'em too & I think a few are calling your name."Jonny,oh Jonny where ya been Jonny?"

Hey Joe,glad to hear you're almost ready to taken CJ on from the water instead of the bank.You outta atleast be able to avoid those pesky ticks while in your boat.

Brent you say I got Kiser figured out but you my fellow angling buddy have definitely have CJ figured out from the bank.You by far catch the most walleye from the bank than anyone else that I talk to.Congrats on putting some of those eyes back,like you said you don't wanna piss off mother CJ.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Yeah, if I ever figure out the wiring/electrical issues.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Yeah, if I ever figure out the wiring/electrical issues.


I'm sure you'll get them straightened out,you appear to be a really smart fellow.


----------



## Intimidator

Tomorrow is my lunch day at CJ if anyone wants to attend...I'll be on the Dam rocks around 9:00 until around 11:00 probably just be fishin' my double small swimbait rig in memory of JonnyLOL I also have to read the rules on the floating dock.....thanks Joe for ruining my sweet dreams tonightLOL

DON, haven't you got that computer fixed yet....Is your girl still kickin' your buttLOL Dale is still waiting on his pics, I think he just wants to gloat (had to explain that word also)

Dan, you been doing any good That floating dock was the ticket maybe they can put in some more for us old farts and Steve, he only fell alot cause of his flip-flopsLOL I would hate to see his wife behead him if he breaks this phone, he's too good of a Bass fisherman and I might need some tipsLOL


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went sunday morning fished the west bank for crappie & gills. My buddy and I got 60-70 8.5" crappie 6 keepers, 20 gills and 8 perch all 2-3' of water.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Tomorrow is my lunch day at CJ if anyone wants to attend...I'll be on the Dam rocks around 9:00 until around 11:00 probably just be fishin' my double small swimbait rig in memory of JonnyLOL I also have to read the rules on the floating dock.....thanks Joe for ruining my sweet dreams tonightLOL


Sorry, but I don't want to see you get in trouble with the DNR out there. I even fished off of it before I read the papers, then I kinda laughed b/c I have never seen anyone on there. I saw some people yesterday fishing there, and then I guess they saw the signs and went down on the rocks passed us.


----------



## easytobeme03

OK here is Dale (a.k.a Lil intimidator) , Brents son and his Monster,, caught on a 2" Blue and Pearl shad swim bait from R & B Baits Courtesy of me.. Congrats Dale on a VERY nice catch !


----------



## spfldbassguy

Thanks Easy,I've been wanting to see a good pic of Dales' monster slab.Awesome pics.
Hey Brent tell Dale his monster crappie is now offical(according to the rules he has set forth & all),tell him congrats for me again.(2 thumbs up!)If the rain gods aren't still peeing on us tommorrow I was thinking of getting out there with my lil one.If we do get out it'll be at the marina though.Although I could try the concrete handicap pier over by the dam.Still undecided on exactly where but I know it'll be with my bobbers n shrimp again.(too hard to handle him with me concentrating on chuckin' lures).Actually the 1st time I fell over by the dam,I had my Nikes on.The 2nd time I did have flip flops on but that wasn't the problem.I forgot about those loose boulders when I thought my rod n reel was gonna get taken in.In both cases I forgot to watch where I stepped..Anyhoo I'm feeling much better now.Maybe we'll see ya out there tommorrow,if not have some fun & don't wear all of 'em out too bad.


----------



## spfldbassguy

If the rains hold off in the evening time this week,how many of ya fellow OGFers from Spfld would wanna have an inpromtu meeting out at CJ and do some fishing?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Too many posts for one day. Caught a monster on the boat today, and yes that was my fish also. 

Posts are lookin good, when I get back on tomoro you guys will be amazed at the pics and stories I have to show


----------



## easytobeme03

Here Are a few pics from outings this year. Most are from CJ but the large mouth are from kentucky trips ,, the trout from clark lake..A budy of mine with the cats from CJ ...Good luck to all OGF ers and all CJ fishermen ,, Oh AND women lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Too many posts for one day. Caught a monster on the boat today, and yes that was my fish also.
> 
> Posts are lookin good, when I get back on tomoro you guys will be amazed at the pics and stories I have to show


Jonny the stories outta be good but the pics I won't be amazed at.Reason being you're a damn good angler & if you guide the way you fish I bet the pics are truly spectacular.I can't wait to hear some of the stories,bet you got some really funny ones to tell.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Nice pics easy,way to go on them fish.Tell your buddy nice cats & tell your woman nice trout.The trout pic makes me jealous cause I've been skunked out there 2yrs in a row(freakin' jinxed with them trout or something).


----------



## Intimidator

EasyD, welcome back buddy Thanks for the pics, Dale will be happy to see his mug and now can gloat alittle more, he actually got all his hair chopped off (his idea for the football camp) and looks like a boy againLOL...How you been doing, any good reports. We have to get together and fish, let me know You're GF looks like she's about ready to slap you upside the head, did you piss her off?

SteveO, weeknights are good but I'll have my little Monster, weekends are Monster free Pick your poison

Tin Guppy, nice report, see, the Dam side is producing, just have to time it right when the big ones are eating. Were you farther down by the tower Sunday? I saw a boat down there for a long time

Joe, you probably saved me from a ticket but that thing is great for bank fishermen, at least I can say I caught fish off ithee hee

Jonny, SWWEEET working and fishing...what a life I have a feeling you're gonna make us all sick, I wish you nothing but the best. I'm really considering a trip up to see you, I want to take on "Big CJ" SmallMouth again, we'll talk when you come down.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Joe, you probably saved me from a ticket but that thing is great for bank fishermen, at least I can say I caught fish off ithee hee


Yeah, I caught a couple fish off of it until I read it leaving. I'm going to have to ask them why you can't fish off of there when we sign up for the boating course they are having next month so the misses will be able to drive it around also. She was born after 1982, me 4 Oct 1981, so I just made it, but I'd like to go through the course anyway.


----------



## easytobeme03

ya glad to be back on ,, been alot going on with family and work ,, well not much work is the problem lol ,, anyway she ( my gf ) wasnt too happy bout fishin in the cold rain but that was her first ever trout so it equaled out some lol.. Hopefully be hittin the lake later this week so maybe ill catch you out there ...


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent it doesn't matter to me if Dale's there or not,I find the lil "intimidator" entertaining. Atleast he listens to ya,mine insist on chuckin' everything that he finds at me or in the water.

Went out today to the marina point on the handicap pier side with the lil stinker from about 11:15am-1:15pm.Used shrimp again,didn't do terribly bad.Aaron caught the 1st one(75%him,25%me),a warmouth.Still didn't wanna hold it,but atleast he did touch it.I ended up catchin' 1 gill,3 channels,& 1 bullhead.Nothing huge but atleast we was catchin' 'em.The biggest one was probably only a 1 1/2lber.All in all we had fun out there.Best part was when a couple heading out in their boat with their two dogs got right in front of where we were.One of there dogs decided to jump out & go for a swim.The look on the womans' face was priceless.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I are headed to the Dam around 5:30 hopefully before the storms I'll make a few calls.......


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I met Steve at the Dam about 6:00 and it was comedy central from then on. We killed the crappie, Dale caught the first few and started "Crowing" and making all kinds of new rules, Dad started catching up and the rules changed so fast it was hilarious. I have to give the little dude props because he kept right up with me fish for fish, sometimes I get caught up in being a dad and watch that little dude swim a jig just like he's done it for years. As dad pulled ahead he became more and more irritated and when dad's last fish was a 14" crappie he was done and wanted to leave. I have no idea how many legit keepers he caught but I had 9 and added the 14" kicker. It was fun, a laugh a minute, and all was well by the time we got home, he even gave me props for beating himLOL
We used light natural colors until the shadows came and then switched to dark natural.

Steve, did you get the Jap stuff in the bed?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Ok fellas, take a few seconds to check these out. My gator bit yesterday at 29 inches and about ten pounds. A second hawg at 27/3/4 was caught on the last cast which is also pictured. When I see you fellas in person I can give ya headboat stories and tell ya about how hard it is to mate, and the "behind the scences" work that goes on, but its worth it as you can tell from the last pic


----------



## spfldbassguy

Yes Brent I did get the stuff out of my bed,gonna try it out here really soon.Tried out the stuff you gave me and didn't do well with it,never got a bite on any of it.Maybe I was using it wrong?.The only 2 dink crappies I caught was on a bluegill colored mimic minnow bait.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Jonny nice pics,very nice.

Brent wish I coulda done ya proud on the snall jap stuff you gave me.Thanks again for all of it.

Oh it was freakin' hilarious listening to the two "intimidators" fishing together.It was like the stooges but without the eye gouges.Best part of my evening by far.Loved how Dale changed the rules on Brent right in the middle of it all.


----------



## Intimidator

Dang Jonny, them things are fat, I've caught (2) 29 1/2 inchers here and they weren't close to 10 lbs, beautiful fish dude! I imagine it"s hard work but the benefits are worth it (maybe not getting caught in a storm) Best wishes

Steve, In case you get to use the Jap stuff before I see you again.....
The small swimbaits are meant to be retrieved slow...dead slow...the action is best when the retrieve is dead slow, dead slow, dead slow, (subliminal). You are such a good Bass fisherman which is the opposite, Bass are reaction and aggressive, panfish are lazy and want food delivered to them. Normally I vary the retrieve, if the first cast is retrieved normal the next one will be stop and go, the next will be with a twitch, but always dead slow. Lighter Natural colors in the sun and Darker Natural in the shade or clouds. If you use a 1/16 oz jig head and are casting alond the rocks, start your retrieve as soon as it hits the water, crappies look up to eat, if you cast into deep water let in sink for awhile (I tell Dale to count to 15 slowly) and start in, when you see your line getting close raise you rod tip and you won't get hung in the rocks. 
The big swimbait is meant to be used the same way....slow, you are a very good fisherman and this will go against everything you know...but it works I want to hear good results on your next post


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent I've used bigger soft plastic swimbaits & have had great success with 'em in the past.I thought I was reeling sllloooowwwlllyyyy enough yesterday evening but maybe I was still going too fast(barely turning the handle it seemed).I did the stop n go retrieve as well but to no avail.Maybe it's cause I needed some extra motivation(next time we're out together & Dale's there,tell him to lay it on me).I was still laughing after you two left from some of what Dale was saying.The rule changes was great,still don't know he got snagged up on the bank like that.I thought that was a loss of a "point" according to his "rules".

That's all Jonny catches,hawgs,pigs,monsters,etc,etc...


----------



## Intimidator

I was lost too...when I got snagged in the rocks IN THE WATER and then I freed it without loosing my jigs or bait I lost all my points (fish) and had to start at 0, but when he casted and got stuck in the rocks beside him ON THE BANK, which he agreed was worse AND lost his jig and bait.....somehow....he got to keep all his points (fish). He tried to explain all of this to his Mother and she laughed the rest of the night, she said she was amazed anyone would want to fish with usLOL I told her it was just for the laughs....! As I said before..he is a bad loser..I've been trying to talk to him about being a good sport etc, but he's not having anything to do with that yet....I thought the basketball and football camps would help but they seemed to make his drive stronger....He hates too lose so bad that it makes him work harder, I guess he'll just have to learn the hard way

I'd rather not turn him loose on you....although it may allow me more peace and quiet fishing with him....I'm sure the more he fished with you the less you're going to get away with, he was starting to get on Don pretty good about the pics, now Don is his idol again...

Don, he's got money for his shad bait he ordered, he's missing his secret weapon he said, and that's why he didn't win last night.


----------



## Intimidator

Remember guys this is a FULL MOON weekend for those of you who believe 
I'll be out all weekend on the rocks.......Good fishing to all


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Remember guys this is a FULL MOON weekend for those of you who believe
> I'll be out all weekend on the rocks.......Good fishing to all


Man, and I wanted to fish tonight. Looks like I'll be hard at the wiring on the boat to get it on the water this weekend. If it's fixed, I'll be out there from dark to dark both days.


----------



## Intimidator

I may make it out tonight if I can get all my mowing done. If I do Dale and I will be on the rocks by the Dam around 6ish. Good luck Joe, I hope you can get the wiring done so you can enjoy the boat this weekend


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent,how'd you two do this evening?Did you or Dale win?How many "rule changes" were you subjected to?Yeah I still don't understand how you lost points but he didn't for snagged some CJ bank rocks.I guess it falls into the category of "those who make the rules are above them at times".Tell Dale I wish I didn't have to go mow this evening but I had to make a lil cash.Had to put gas in my truck so I could go fishin' this weekend.I don't know what's going on for friday evening as of yet but if I get a chance to get out I'll give ya two a ring on the phone.

Hey Joe hopefully you'll be out on the water this weekend in your boat.I bet you could use some serious fishing time.Everyone needs to relax & what better way than giving some fish sore lips.


----------



## Intimidator

We made it out about 6 and parked by the tower and walked up the stairs to fish as close to the restricted area as possible. Dale didn't want a "contest" and ended up catching the first 3 crappie and all were keepers, I congratulated him on each fish, he had the lighter natural color on so I switched from the darker I had on from the previous trip and started catching crappies and he congratulated me, we fished with the lighter colors until the shadows came then switched to dark again. We ended up catching around 20 each and Dale had 10 keepers and I had 8 with a 13" kicker. Everything remained civil all night, it was a VERY NICE night

Dale called Steve as we were driving to CJ and asked him if he was coming out......"So he could get his butt kicked again"......I thought I was gonna pee myselfLOL


----------



## Tin Guppy

Intimidator we were fishing about 1/2 way between the dam and the rt4 pulloff. Sorry for taking so long to reply long days at work.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Dale called Steve as we were driving to CJ and asked him if he was coming out......"So he could get his butt kicked again"......I thought I was gonna pee myselfLOL


Brent I got a kick out of that as well,got off the phone laughing actually.Dale has learned from a very good angler so I don't mind losing to an 8yr old(even though I didn't realize I was part of that evenings contest).Next time we're all out there I'm sure I'll come in third again.However I'm not much of an artificial lure for crappie kinda guy,however my learning curve is fast so he better watch out.I've usually used live bait or caught them on "accident" while fishing for white bass with lures.Now the lil guy has stoked my fire(I hate losing as well),he'd better watch out.I'm gonna have to have those "rules" put on paper & notorized:glasses-nerdy:


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, he gets a kick out of fishing with you and Don, he lights up every time I tell him one of you guys are going to be outLOL. I'm sure he'd be glad to show you how to swim a crappie jig, he trys to show me what I'm doing wrong and I'm the one who taught him

I'll be at the Dam about 5:30 Saturday morning, probably park at the overlook and work my way down the rocks toward the tower if anyone wants to "hook" up.LOL


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Brent I hate to break it to you but I seriously think you try to hard


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Brent I hate to break it to you but I seriously think you try to hard


And what's that suppose to meanLOL. 
You know what?.....Dale is a 8 year old version of you, when you come down next week you can see what you were like at 8LOL Maybe he'll show us all how to jig fish next week

Good fishing to all this weekend!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lol sounds like a plan.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent you didn't make it out on friday?I think you fish as much as I do,which isn't a bad thing by any means.I get a kick out fishing with Dale and you,always entertaining to say the least.Tell Dale he might be able to outfish me for crappies but I'd take him down if it was bass,cats,or bluegills.Lol.

Jonny we're ready to hear some of your "tales" from up north.

AverageJoe,hope you're able to get out this weekend.I know there's some fish in CJ that has you & your lady names on 'em.

Hey easy where ya been,down in kentucky?When ya gonna hit Cj again?


----------



## ssouthard

That looks like the Irish Drifter, I have captained that head boat(80's-90's), Nice Fish!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Me & my lil boy hit Cj around 3:50pm to 5:45pm,it was warm & windy.Still trying to teach him the "art of angling".We ended up catching 1 bluegill & 4 nice (eating sized) channel cats.All was caught on my favorite non live bait,shrimp.Not too bad for being only out there for less than 2 hours.Although I must say,I'm really starting to dislike the pleasure boaters coming in & out of the marina.They caught that whole channel to do so but they choose to instead run over my freakin' bobbers.I had 1 bobber out about 15-20ft(reeled it in whenever I could) & the other bobber was out less than 10ft from the bank.They hit both bobbers but more often than not,they run over the one closest to me.WTF?That was only because the one I was putting a lil further out there I reeled it in like a madman to keep it from getting hit anymore than it was.With that being said we had fun out there,I think I've created a potential fishin' monster though.It's all he talks about,hell last night he even fell asleep with his lil spider-man fishing pole(no hook attached).It was definitely a sight to see.


----------



## Intimidator

Hit CJ @ 5:15am on Saturday morning, It was quiet with a nice ripple on the lake, fished the Dam rocks and tore up dink crappies. After sunrise, I continued catching dink crappies, then about 8:30 the lake turned into a sheet of glass as the wind died and the bite stopped, I only caught 2 more dinks until I left @ 9:30. It's been awhile but I didn't catch a keeper all morning, no Walleye, no Bass, no Cats, and no gills either. Saw 2 guys in a nice boat catch several nice Bass in the shallow cove by the handicap sidewalk and floating dock.

I'll be back out Sunday morning about the same time, the wind is suppose to be blowing so I like my chances better than today. Any body else have any luck?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

That was the miss cindy, smoked some gators today, another 29 incher for me fellas, first cast


----------



## spfldbassguy

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> smoked some gators today, another 29 incher for me fellas, first cast


what ya tryin' to rub it in or something Jonny?How many did ya end up catchin'?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> tore up dink crappies. After sunrise, I continued catching dink crappies, I only caught 2 more dinks until I left @ 9:30. It's been awhile but I didn't catch a keeper all morning, no Walleye, no Bass, no Cats, and no gills either.
> 
> Oh no,the "crappie king" is dead,LOL. Hey atleast you was catchin' fish & not haulin' in just water.Look at the bright side of your day.Catchin' dinks is way better than going home with the skunk hangin' around ya.
> 
> I'm definitely gonna be fishin' here in a few hours,just haven't decided yet.Could be CJ,Clark Lake,George Rogers,or maybe even Old Reid or Kiser.Gonna get up & check to see exactly how windy it is before making my final decision on where to go.If I hit CJ I'll definitely see ya out there.My bring my yak(unless the wind's howling) to see how I do along the dam in it.


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuckIfan09 and I got out yesterday morning about 7:30 trying for walleye, caught 12-14 lost count 1 keeper, missed severel more. They were grabbing the bait and hanging on 4 or 5 came into the boat and opened their mouth and the bait popped out.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Spfldbassguy tuesday when my dad and I was out we had a marker bouy out to drift by when a pontoon goneing by seen it he turned and ran over it cutting the line. Some people get their kicks being jerks.


----------



## Intimidator

Well boys, so much for the full moon theories, went out again Sun @ 5:15am to a glass smooth lake, I pounded the Dam side for 2 hours and only caught 5 dinks, nothing else, went to the Marina and nothing, left and went home a beaten man While at home CajunWillie called about 8:30 said he was at CJ and invited me out, so back out I went and with maps in hand we mainly wanted to mark fish and find some of the trees, since no one else is reporting successes or failures in the trees. We worked the SW part of the lake from the island around to the emergency spillway. We marked fish in the trees by the island, NOTHING all along the Dam (shallow to 30'), nothing along the overlook rip-rap to the emergency Spillway, found trees at the ES and marked fish and all out in front of the ES in 15-20' of water, and nothing in Don's(Easy) and my favorite cove. Willie (Bill) and I threw everything we had but with no fish around it was a hard bite, Bill got the skunk off the boat with a small largemouth and I couldn't even top that. As a fishing day it was not good but I got to meet Bill and it made the day worthwhile, he's a great guy, enjoyable to talk with, and just a laid back Cajun that I enjoyed fishing with, we just decide to get the fish another day


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> BuckIfan09 and I got out yesterday morning about 7:30 trying for walleye, caught 12-14 lost count 1 keeper, missed severel more. They were grabbing the bait and hanging on 4 or 5 came into the boat and opened their mouth and the bait popped out.


Thanks Guppy for the report, sounds like you're figuring out where they are, nothing worse that a "short and light" bite, now you must add something to the bait or presentation so they'll smack it, instead of exploring it.
Been alot of guys the past couple days hammering the humps


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Tin Guppy,sorry to hear about your misfortune of having that happen to your marker bouy.Yeah some fools love to be inconsiderate jerks to others.I didn't say anything to those running my bobbers over bit next time I probably will.A nice very sarcastic remark will suffice I bet.

Hey Brent,atleast you didn't take the skunk home from your first outing out there sunday morning.That's a positive by any means.Glad to hear you got back out there,sorry to hear you couldn't top the largemouth cajunwillie caught.I'm actually not that surprised that you guys wasn't marking fish in the trees or along the dam.I firmly believe that after all the spawns are over with that the bite out there is largely based on where the shad are at.When the shad come in close or into or by the trees so do the other fish.When the shad are roaming around I think they're being followed by the ones that wanna eat 'em.Atleast that's the way I perceive it to be.All shad based.I could be wrong on my assumption however,it's been known to happen from time to time.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Yeah, we went out Saturday night for some cats at the Lakeview Trail. Used cut shad I had from the freezer, didn't know where to net fresh shad at, and cut chicken breast fat, always trying something new. Nothing, not even a bit, except for the stupid bugs. Today I pick up the voltage regulator at the auto store, bought the steering cable from Lowes yesterday, so hopefully tomorrow I get to work on it since tonight I have class, a quiz and 2 assignments due in an online class. Now to remember how all the wiring connects to the regulator and to clean out some of the corrosion in the electrical box.


----------



## Intimidator

Alright guys, quite a few of us are having trouble locating fish...some of us are looking for white bass, some crappie, some LM or SM, some cats and some Walleye. This thread is suppose to also give this group of avid CJ fishermen a heads up on where to look for their favorite fish. Bill and I wasted alot of time looking for fish, I live close, get to CJ alot, and have full freezers from bank fishing, so I really don't care. Bill can't do what I can, we need to help each other so the good guys can have an enjoyable afternoon fishing instead of searching all day. If you don't feel comfortable posting just send me a PM, let me know if certain structure is marking fish or if you've spotted Bass in the North end along the tracks etc. I'll forward the PM if you want to share info but don't want it posted or post it if you don't care. Alot of these guys are lucky to make it to the lake once or twice a month, so they're not gonna take many fish out of your "secret" spot and they don't have the time to search like alot of us do. This is disgraceful not helping these guys. Like I said before, I have met most of the people who have posted on this thread and you all would feel lucky to have them as friends.....they are good guys. Now lets start helping some of them find fish
Thanks for your help, Brent


----------



## Troy Dave

I haven't posted much lately because there has't been much to say. This has probably been my worst year in a long time for eyes. Cannot seem to find a school, mostly picking up singles from different locations. Caught 9 and kept 5 on Sat, caught 3 and kept 1 on Sunday. A week ago Sunday, caught 1. That is how June has been. Was not able to get out until Memorial weekend. My average take home has been 2 fish per trip. No secret locations, I mainly fish the known spots. Just keep moving around every hour or two until I find something. I have been getting a lot of crappie with many 10 inch and up. Maybe if I start targeting them I'll catch more eyes.


----------



## Intimidator

Thanks Dave, This is where we should be helping each other, this has been another strange year...I went from catching so many crappie by the Dam that I got tired of catching them to looking on a screen and seeing nothing a few days later and the same conditions??? And I mean seeing nothing from the rocks to 30' of water on 1/4 of the lake. Now where did all those fish go and why... the same schools of minnows were still swimming and the same crawdads were moving but no big fish and we even retraced some areas later...it was weird..like a dead zone for big fish. So why did everything move north??? Of course we ran out of time before that question could be answered. I bet after this rain and cool-down they move back....why? We all are old enough and smart enough to figure this out but we aren't banging ideas off each other yet. We have all these guys that lurk and read the posts but don't feel like they need to help others. Most of them have a map with the GPS on it, I know most of them that have a map did not help put in the structure, someone helped them out and gave them a map. I know several of the guys who put trees in and they did it for the lake and the fishermen/women. We can help them by posting results so they know where to put more trees THIS YEAR and help ourselves learn more about fishing


----------



## Intimidator

Alright, first Walleye tip....received a call from a friend who will continue to help if asked but does not want to be identified. I've fished with him before and know he catches Walleye. He says he's been having luck trolling perch colored crankbaits at 18" off the bottom over the humps and beside tree locations in the North RR tracks and roadbed. He adds a small 1/16 oz swivel weight to the front treble to keep it down in the strike zone, this also keeps the lip down and bouncing off stuff. This is his preferred method to also reduce short or light strikes. He has been also catching WB moving along the same trees in the north trolling shad colored cranks without the extra weight. Hopefully this helps someone


----------



## easytobeme03

hey guys,,, fished sat night ALL night hoping to get some cooler weather fishing in to see if it made a difference,, and no it didnt.. fished the dam area, crable house brush piles ( produed a few average crappie , fished the snot out of the north end caught ONE 14" crappie and 4 small channel cats.. it seems 99% of the fish e marked are on the flats in 12 to 14 feet of water,, surface temp all night was 80 to 81 degrees ! VERY warm.. also marked very few fish below 10 feet in 12 to 14 feet of water and most fish in the deeper water ( 20 feet and deeper ) were suspended around 18 to 20 feet


The bite is crazy and it seems the schools of bait fish and shad have moved into the north end from the no wake zone back so its going to be tuff fishing for a while but will be back on the lake this weekend to give it another go


Good Luck All


----------



## Intimidator

Don, thanks bud, hopefully we can narrow all of this down and find the fish, then we only have to get them to bite I just can figure out why everything moved North unless the oxygen level was higher but you would think the water would be warmer which would mean less oxygen?? I wonder since not much fresh water was flowing from buck creek maybe CJ had a zooplankton bloom up there in the shallows that attracted all the bait fish. With the rain we had last night it may push the bloom into the lake.
I'll be out at lunch tomorrow and will hit the Dam rocks to see if anything moved back. With the low cold front coming thru I don't know if I'll do any good anyway. 

Let's try to hook up this weekend..I think Jonny is coming down to fish and tell stories


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'll be out at lunch tomorrow and will hit the Dam rocks to see if anything moved back. With the low cold front coming thru I don't know if I'll do any good anyway.


Where's your confidence gone to?Cold front or not keep your chin up,you'll catch 'em.Can't let Dale think you've lost your fishin' mojo.


Hey Joe glad to hear you made it back out.Sorry to hear you didn't give any fish some sore lips.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, no lost mojo, I just know this is the time of year when bank fishing can come to a halt. If you can't get to the fish, you better enjoy the scenery

Went out over lunch from 9:00 until 10:45 along the Dam rocks. Stiff NE wind, I worked from the floating dock more than halfway down to the tower without a single bite, still seeing plenty of fry and crawdads swimming around and having a good old time with nothing to worry about. Talked to 3 boats who could not locate fish in the South End or along the Dam, I told them to head North and they did. One guy said he left the Marina went by the ramp, beach, island, and Dam and had not marked anything, he said it was spooky. I'm hoping after the weather stabilizes the fish will move back for us bank guys


----------



## Troy Dave

The bait fish are probably after the future bait. When I was out Sunday fishing the RR bed up north I saw hundreds of what appeared to be small 3/8 to 1/2 inch shad.


----------



## Intimidator

I'm seeing the same size fry all over the Marina, Dam, South, SE, and SW parts of the lake, I had a school that went by me today by the dam rocks that was huge, it lasted for several minutes and not a single predator to be found......They must be in the North hitting the larger baitfish (more bang for the buck), we keep getting pieces to the puzzle and we'll figure this out It's gotta be a food bloom for the baitfish to moved everything to warmer water that HAD less oxygen. I guess food over-rules comfort.


----------



## sc83

Planning on going up in the morning for a while. Might start at the dam then hop around if nothing is biting.


----------



## sc83

Didn't make it up today due to yard work so I'm shooting for Friday evening after work. Anyone interested in meeting up let me know. Will most likely try the rocks by the dam.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I guess food over-rules comfort.


Yes sir Brent it does,they'll take a lil discomfort if it means fattening up their tummies.It's all about the shad there,I really believe it.I'm sure the perch & gills come into play but I think the shad win out in those fishes brains.

Hey sc83 glad to hear you're finally gonna make it back up to CJ.I'd probably be out there friday evening as well except I'm supposed to be going fishing with my dad & possibly a few others.I guess he/they know of a semi private place that's got some killer channels & shovelheads.I'm always up for the takin' on some nice sized cats once in awhile.Anyways if that plan falls through I'll probably see ya out there.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve and Steve(SC83), I'll be out Friday with Dale about 4-5pm, so we'll hook up and have some laughs, we'll be on the Dam rocks and wait for ya. Hopefully the fish have filtered back into the southern part of the lake.

After today I'm off for 3 weeks (shutdown/vacation) and will be fishing as much as possible.

Jonny, you coming down this weekend?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent,Dale,& Steve(sc83) would love to fish with ya but my plans dictate otherwise.Gonna be chasing some "huge" Mr.Whiskers with my dad,uncle,& their friend friday evening/saturday morning.I hope you fellas tear 'em up out there.Please don't let Dale "put it to you" too bad Mr.Intimidator.Now I might be free on saturday evening.All depends what kind of mood the wife's in.

On a side note I actually managed to talk my wife to go to old reid park with me n the boy to do a lil bluegill fishin'.I think my son was more infatuated with playin' with the waxworms.He did however keep her & myself supplied with 'em when those lil stinkers would steal our bait.I was kiddin' around with him & told him to kiss one of the gills before I tossed it back in & he actually did.I guess that'll teach me to joke around like that.I don't think mama liked it too well though.Oh well atleast we got out as a family for a lil fun fishin'.I just wish I'd brought along my frog rod cause of all the thick stuff on top.I know I could caught a couple bass atleast.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, you're laying the ground work for a life long fishing buddy. Your son may not remember all of this that you are doing for him now but he will remember alot of it, Some how Dale remembers his first times fishing when he was 3, he knows where and what he caught, It amazes me the things he remembers....stuff that I forget, he also says that when he tells alot of his friends the stuff we do together they say they wish their dads would do stuff with them, that kinda hits home and is very sad. Keep up the good work and enjoy spending time with your family.....that's what life is all about


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I have a couple days off work but dont really have a ride down monday morning, hopefully though I can get down to wednesday, my b-day just passed though lol so I am busy hope the post are good!


----------



## Intimidator

Didn't make it out friday, due to Dale making a poor decision and his Mother grounding him for the weekend.

Went out this morning (Sat) and did OK from the Dam. Started @ 5:15 and caught 15 dinks and 3 keeper Crappie, 1 Channel Cat, 1 short SM, and 2 nice Bluegill. Bite slowed around 8am so I headed for the Emergency Spillway but someone else had the same idea and I was not going to "pay lake" him so I left.

A father and older son were killing Channel Cats off the sidewalk by the floating dock (Dam side) the whole time I was there, they filled a huge cooler (July 4th fish fry)

Be back out Sun early again! Good fishing to all!


----------



## sc83

You didn't miss much at all yesterday evening. Fished the dam from 430-8 and only caught five crappie(1 keeper). Didn't get a bite on the bottom for the first time since I started coming up there. Thinking of giving it a go on Monday either in the morning or at night.


----------



## WalIkng

Fished CJ yesterday, 7/2/10. Started out fishing the roadbed area but things were slow so I moved to the humps. At the humps I caught alot of crappie and bluegill but not many walleyes. After awhile things died down so I moved to the north end of the lake. Fished a few drop offs and finally found some walleye. As usual, key depth was 8-13 fow. Caught some trolling and others on the jig. Managed to get 3 keepers (16",16",21") but lost 3 decent eyes at the boat.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> he also says that when he tells alot of his friends the stuff we do together they say they wish their dads would do stuff with them, that kinda hits home and is very sad. Keep up the good work and enjoy spending time with your family.....that's what life is all about


Yes that is very sad to hear,some folks only care about themselves however.Those fools don't realize the "damage" that they do to their kids.If you don't wanna do things with your children then don't have 'em to begin with.That's the way I see it.

Hey sc83 sorry to hear that CJ didn't treat you to well the other day.You'll slay 'em next time you're up here.

Hey Brent glad to hear you caught some off the dam.I'm sure the other guy was apprecitive that you didn't paylake him.Sorry to hear Dale made a decision that caused him to be ground for this weekend.

On a side note I did get out with my dad,uncle,& their friend friday night/saturday morning.I did'nt catch the most(caught 7 total)but I did land the biggest of the outing.My new personal best channel cat,gotta wait for my dad to get me the pics.It went right around 15lbs(originally thought it was only 12)but after figuring out the scales were off a lil the weight was readjusted.Had a goodtime with them guys,still no shovelhead for me yet.


----------



## Intimidator

WalIkng, Think they'll move back into deep water with this hot weather coming? I still can't believe they are still in the shallow North End, this is a weird year for sure, Thanks for posting and the info and Congrats on the keepers

Steve (SC83), Don't forget the Cover all along the North Side of the Overlook all the way to the Emergency Dam. All you have to do is somehow get them to bite and I have faith in You and Doug.

Steve, you could tell the guy at the E Dam did not know cover was thereLOL Congrats on the boys night out, let me know when you're free to fish!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Ok crew, Jonny will be around the old CJ for a day, anyone fishing tuesday morning?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Jonny glad to hear you're gonna be fishin' CJ on tuesday morning,if I didn't have to work(thank god I can finally say that again)I'd be out there with ya tryin' to get 'em to bite.

I'll give you a call or send you a PM Mr.Intimidator as to when I'll be free to fish.Gotta spend the day with the family tommorrow otherwise I'd be out.Well that's unless I get on her nerves & she tells me to go fishin already.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lol sounds good. I also may get some fishin in tomoro evening it just depends on the momma


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny, I'll be on the dam rocks [email protected]:30 am or by the Emergency Spillway. Will only fish til 10-11 whenever the fish stop biting due to the heat, be back out when it cools off in the evening.


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny and I hit CJ this morning (tues) at 5:30am, we finally got the skunk off early with a few dink crappie on the rocks and floating dock by the dam The water was glass smooth which is not good for summer bank fishing but we gave it all we had, plus I got to hear all the stories from CJ of the NorthLOL. During the early morning we had alot of bites but we were talking too much and not paying attention to the "bait robbers" and missed several unknown fish...Jonny heaved a swimbait for awhile to see if Mr Toothy was around but by the number of boats on the humps, Mr toothy was too far out for us "Bankers". Went down to the E-S and Jonny caught a nice Bluegill. We went to the Marina to try dragging crappie out of the trees but Jonny hit his "honey-hole" on the docks and caught 3 quick ones before being run off. Dock pilings are producing Since Jonny caught illegal crappie I think we ended the day in what Dale would call a tie....all I can say is it was a slow and ugly day on the banks fishing but catching up with the youngster was informative and fun. Boys, Jonny is living the fisherman's dream...Congrats Jonny!


----------



## spfldbassguy

It definitely sounds like you two crazy guys had atleast a lil fun out there.You're right,atleast you didn't get skunked.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lol nice report Brent, couldn't have typed that better myself. It was a lot of fun and I caught a couple fish on those damn jap baits. And Brent Don't let out my secret spot!!! 

Just when I needed another story my crew made one yesterday wow it was fun. Our boat limited with a bunch of awesome hillbillies from WV.

Anyways good luck out there crew see ya a in a few weeks.


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny, every time you come down we have terrible weather for bank fishing but we still managed to catch fish, hopefully one of these days we get some good weather to see what we can really do
I want to hear the WV story, did you get to try the Jap stuff up there yet?

I'll be out on the Dam rocks tomorrow (Fri) about 5:30am, hopefully it rains and the wind blows


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent glad to read you're taking full advantage of your vacation.5:30am really?Sleep in for once would ya.Should rest up for all the fishing you're doing over the weekend probably.Just don't try to be "Brent: The Human Lightning Rod" now.You got the itch bad to catch some more eyes,got it bad.I know it's been awhile and all,but you'll get another one this year?:woot:You are definitely dedicated to figuring CJ out this year,I might go out in the evening with some bait & doing a lil catin' again.Gonna try out something new again,let you know how it goes.


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out early before the rains hit, timed it perfect, and was involved in a natural wonder. Just before dawn topwater action started breaking out all around me and I started throwing in the middle out it with my double rigged small Jap swimbaits, I started catching WB two at a time, almost every cast, luckily I had my medium/heavy pole with 20lb braid, you could see the shad leaping out of the water and bigger fish(?) following, they moved up and down the bank and so did I, about 1/2 an hour into this mess I hooked into something bigger than what I had been catching I just muscled it to shore thinking it was a cat and was surprised and blessed with a 28" Walleye (this dude was fat) #21 off the bank. I gave him back to Mother CJ and continued catching WB, after 45 minutes it stopped.....I mean a dead stop with no more bites until it started to rain. I left wondering what BIG Walleye are doing chasing shad topwater in summer and trying to guess how many nice WB I caught..........It seems I get lucky and find one of these at least once a year

Dale and I are heading back out soon, around 6pm to try our luck as the front goes through.


----------



## hunt_n_fish

Nice job and congrats on 28 incher, must of made your heart skip a beat though when you saw Mr. Toothy instead of Mr. Whiskers!!! When I was there @ CJ about three weeks ago we had the top water action but could nothing to bite  hopefully they cooperate this weekend, gonna try and get out around 7 am both sat. and sun. Good luck to ya


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I made it out to the Dam @ 6pm and fished the rocks for an hour, I caught 3 keeper Crappie and 2 dinks and the "little guy" was starting to stink he wanted to go to the Marina to change his luck...he put on a black jig head and a dark pumpkin jap swimbait and started casting under the boat dock ramp a few times, I hit the rocks and he started yelling......he had a nice fight on his hands and finally pulled out a 15" Smallie, needless to say even after catching 1 more dink Crappie and 2 Warmouths I was still the loser for the night....and I had to pay up at "Mickey D's". 

Met up with Steve (SBG) and his 2 y/o little fishing partner, we talked and caught up alittle...I told him to enjoy his little buddy now because soon he'll be fishing and acting like Dale LOL

Hunt n Fish, I'll be back out on the Dam rocks Sunday for my "CJ Sunrise Service", look me up!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Were gonna try to make it out there in the AM, early when we wake up on Sat. Anyone else going out?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Didn't get a single bite all night except a 3 second run on my bottom rod.Very disappointed in my experiment tonight.Takin' some of up to Kiser tommorrow.Gonna bust the yak out on sunday morning and hit the marina area up in,plus a few other spots.


----------



## hunt_n_fish

I'll be away from the computer for a couple of days, I'll try and look you up Intimidator. Good luck!! and I'll try and post Sun nite.


----------



## Intimidator

I'll be at CJ @ 5:30 am Sunday morning....I normally have a little talk with the "Man Above" as the sun rises, nothing more peaceful or beautiful Good fishing to All!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Went out to the marina today. Didn't get anything. Where you gonna be at in the am?


----------



## Intimidator

Caught 10 dink crappie and 2 small SM at the Dam rocks, talked to a boater who was not marking any fish along the Dam again. Left about 7:30 and went to the Marina and could not muster a single bite. Must have had a tourney going on because the boat traffic was terrible, I imagine there are alot of pissed off boaters after today. At one point you could have walked across 6 or 7 boats because thats how close they were to each other, some guys were zig-zaging across the lake at top speed which was just nuts, I hope a few of the regular OGF'ers post about this later in the day, for once I was glad not to be in a boat


----------



## hunt_n_fish

well I was one of those in the tourney today, and I have to say it WAS ruff!!! ended up boating just one eye, but, caught 3 cats 2 perch and a couple of dink crappies and didn't catch the eye until about 2 pm. 
The pleasure boaters were for the most part considerate however, there are those few, and you know who you are, that could use a quick lesson in boater etiquette. 
There were a few bigguns brought in today tho'. 
Sorry Intimidator, didn't to your area until around noon and there was noone around the rocks at the dam, maybe next time.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Went out this AM after the storm. Started at the rocks by the floating dock. Used cut shad, shrimp, and tossed most of the stuff in my bag on my baitcaster and my UL. Nothing, so I went to the spillway. That thing smelled horrible. Gave me a headache. Then I went to the Marina, caught a small sunfish. Tossed some shad swimbait's, spoons, cranks, nothing. Moved over different area's and nothing. I didn't see anyone catch anything either.


----------



## Intimidator

Joe4, how's the boat coming? I'm waiting for some good reports when you get out in the water

I went out this morning before the storms @ 5:30 and fished off the point by the campgrounds, parked close and didn't get run off. I caught 6 nice crappie between 10 and 13 inches and 5 more dinks before the sky opened and all heck broke loose. Took the crappie home, meat was alittle mushy so I soaked them in sea salt and ice water and we just had them...very good. After the rain Dale and I went to a pond with a buddy, I'm going to start another thread so this one stays civil.

I'll be out on the Dam rocks tomorrow @5:30am. Good fishing to all


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Joe4, how's the boat coming? I'm waiting for some good reports when you get out in the water


I'm going to be using a test light on the back of the ignition connections tomorrow after work to see if it's getting juice at all when turned on the ON position and then when in the Start position. Hopefully its the ignition and not something else. I'm definately getting anxious about it and might just go ahead and mix the oil and gas and pull it out of the garage in the driveway, hook up the muffs and the hose and pull start it.


----------



## Intimidator

Chomping on the bit, eh?


----------



## easytobeme03

sorry havent been on guys.. havent fished much lately ,, workin 6 days a week pretty much daylight to dark,,, also grandma in hospital an not doing good....

anyway i am going to get out this weekend either sat or sun ( I hope ) 

Good luck all ,, 

Oh brent tell dale i have some more of those blue shad swim baits for him and ill get them to him as soon as i can


----------



## Intimidator

Don, sorry to hear about your Grandmother. Glad to hear work picked up, the fishin' is alittle slow from the bank. Let us know if you get out and we'll meet ya, Dale misses his favorite baitLOL


----------



## Intimidator

Just got home from scouting a few new areas to see if they were worth the hike, parked at the playground on the Dam side and hiked around the Emergency Overflow, wore plenty of clothes, covered myself in bug spray, and carried my crank pole and the jap stuff in my pocket pak. Made it to the lake and fished a few coves but access was limited to the shallows only, got tired of busting brush and was tired so I headed back. I just had to know if it was possible to get to those good coves from the bank, it was just too much to get there and almost impossible to reach where you need to be. Lesson learned


----------



## Intimidator

Dale wanted to go back out so we fished in the Marina from 12 til 2:15 and left when the clouds opened. We watched as schools of shad again were being driven out of the water all along the lakeside north breaker wall and into the mouth of the Marina. Two boaters drove through the area and said they have never seen so many fish showing up on their electronics, this display lasted the whole time we were there. The bad part was even though Dale got to see his first "all out shad attack and air show" we couldn't catch anything....we threw all we had without getting a single bite, so we don't know for sure what had this huge school of shad cornered.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Guarantee those were whitebass and all you needed was my double rig Brent 

As for the coves, take some waders, if you can make it to the water, you can have room to cast


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny, explain your WB double rig so I can go purchase the pieces. I read last night that you do not want to target the WB on the surface you want your lures to sink to the bottom and target the BIG (Smart) WB there. The young WB chase the shad and maim or kill more than they can eat and these shad float down to be eaten, the older bigger ones let the young ones hunt for them and they eat without expending much energy, pretty cool
There were acres of shad hitting the surface and coming out of the water again, I normally don't get to see this until fall, that's why I want to be ready next time. I got lucky last week when they hit the Jap shad swimbait, but they wouldn't touch it this time....or anything else.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Jonny, explain your WB double rig so I can go purchase the pieces. I read last night that you do not want to target the WB on the surface you want your lures to sink to the bottom and target the BIG (Smart) WB there. The young WB chase the shad and maim or kill more than they can eat and these shad float down to be eaten, the older bigger ones let the young ones hunt for them and they eat without expending much energy, pretty cool
> There were acres of shad hitting the surface and coming out of the water again, I normally don't get to see this until fall, that's why I want to be ready next time. I got lucky last week when they hit the Jap shad swimbait, but they wouldn't touch it this time....or anything else.



About what time of day are they doing this? I'd like to go out and try some methods to see what would work, if anything. Is this at the Rock Dam or the Marina?


----------



## Intimidator

AVJoe4, last week It happened at sunrise by the Dam rocks, I threw my shad swimbaits and killed the WB and caught a Walleye in the school of shad. This week it seems to be going on inside and outside of the Marina morning and night, Dale and I seen them from noon til 2 but it was cloudy and rainy and we tried everything and couldn't get a bite.

I called Jonny and got his secret WB setup to try. I sent you a PM AVJoe4.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I are going to hit the Marina tonight (thur) 6:30ish, to see if we can get anything to bite before the rain and cold front blows through. Hopefully we get a chance at the WB attack again


----------



## ssouthard

An old trick for white bass, is to tie on a large bobber, and a white doll fly about three to four feet behind the bobber, and give the doll fly a swim action. Works great on lake Erie!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out to find the whole Marina has hundreds of schools of 1" fry/minnows everywhere. The Marina was packed but no one was catching fish and they couldn't understand why Dale wanted to throw into the schools and I told him it wasn't like the shad schools, we didn't see any fish at all attacking these little fish schools. Went to the Dam and we caught 6 dink crappie and Dale caught 2 WB....that made his day. Went back to the ES and caught 4 keeper crappies out of the trees but put them back. Looks like the Marina will be a dead zone for awhile, now that it is loaded with fry. Looks like the predators should fatten up nicely for fall

Decided to go back to work next week to save vacation days for fall fishing


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Decided to go back to work next week to save vacation days for fall fishing


Oh come on that's not the reason.You've fished yourself silly while on vacation admit it mister.Tired of doing the "honey-do"list?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Oh come on that's not the reason.You've fished yourself silly while on vacation admit it mister.Tired of doing the "honey-do"list?


Yep besides, it's getting too hot, the fish have plenty of easy food, and my poor knees are taking a pounding from the rocks. 

I'll be out Sat morning about 5:30 on the Dam rocks (first). Good fishing to all


----------



## ssouthard

Well I was out at about 1:00pm this afternoon. I caught one crappie, two walleye's, 17" & 19" and a cat fish , I was trolling in and out of the marina entrance, caught eveything on crome hot n tot! To many shad!!!


----------



## Intimidator

ssouthard said:


> Well I was out at about 1:00pm this afternoon. I caught one crappie, two walleye's, 17" & 19" and a cat fish , I was trolling in and out of the marina entrance, caught eveything on crome hot n tot! To many shad!!!


Congrats on the Walleye, seems the Marina has turned into a hatchery and preserve for fry and shad. If they stay in the Marina for protection, things should really heat up when the water starts cooling.


----------



## Intimidator

First cast this morning on the Dam rocks I caught a 16" nice, fat, SM. Then for the next 1 1/2 hrs nothing....Went to the ES but someone was fishing so I went to the trees in the Marina and caught 2 dink crappie and a Channel Cat, left at 8:30 as the bite died and the 1" minnows/fry started surfacing. Hopefully the turbulent weather during the next week will stir things up alittle Good fishing to all!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished from around 8:30pm-midnight & didn't even get a single bite at all.Tried everything I could,oh well that's how it goes sometimes.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, where were you....Don't forget to get the Yak out and hit the pilings on the Gas dock and the dock just to the east.(hint, hint, the only docks with pilings and 17' of water) 

If your interested, people have been catching nice Perch in the Trees and Brush inside and outside the Marina, but you have to fish deep with minnows.

Anyone else going out Aug 7 and 8 to help sink more trees.
Don, you gonna be there to work the plan.........


----------



## easytobeme03

ya ill be there it will have to be after work but you know me wouldnt miss it for the world,,,,


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out tonight after the raging storm blew through.My street was almost a newly named river because of all the rain.Got to the dam area around 8:15pm & fished til dark.Caught 1 dink 7'' crappie on a swimbait.Sorry Brent but somehow I hooked & lost 2 more fish of the "jap" stuff you gave me.I'm not doing you proud yet with that stuff but I will eventually.The wind was still blowing pretty good while I was there,well until the end anyways.Tried several spots in that general area but only got the one.

I'll be out there on the 7th or 8th if the wife don't have to work that weekend.Hell who knows I might have to work that weekend.Supposed to be going to a new job for the temp place but it isn't going to be until probably next week & I don't really know what their schedule is as of yet.


----------



## ssouthard

Well I got to experience a pop up storm on CJ last evening. I would like to thank all the marina boaters who landed a hand to the transient boats getting shelter at the marina last night.

The winds last night caused problems for those who were docking and trying to get secured when it hit. Marina boaters were great in helping people get secured, I would like to thank those people!!!

No fishing yesterday, just boating and swiming!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Decided to take the lil guy out this morning for some fishing.Got to the marina around 8:30am & fished til 10:45am.The clouds were definitely our friend this morning.We only used waxworms on this trip,figured catching some gills would keep him entertained(he helped reel in only one though,was too fascinated with the waxworms to wanna fish.2yr olds go figure huh).We ended up catching 5 gills,2 warmouths,1 channel cat,& 2 bullheads.Not too bad of an outing especially considering the wind.It was blowing directly into the marina at a fairly good clip(6-10mph I'd say).Kinda made it hard to detect the light biters on my dinky,dinky lil slip bobber.We left after the sun came out(forgot the sunscreen) & he wanted to come home to watch Elmo.

I'll probably go back out this evening to the dam/visitor center area,unless it decides to storm again or the winds blowing are ridiculously again.No waxworms this time only artificals.


----------



## Intimidator

First of all, we just passed 500 posts on this thread, I want to thank everyone that has posted and kept this going. I printed this entire thread (and will keep printing as it continues) to keep it as a history of sorts and maybe it will help us in the following years.

Most important is the number of new people that I've met through this thread, you are all a great bunch of guys and I look forward to fishing with you for many years to come, there are still a few that I want to meet and fish with, hopefully we can get schedules to work out.

CJ has a talented group of fishermen taking care of it and fishing its waters, these next few years are going to be exciting with all the new cover/structure, bigger crappies, perch population increasing, and more food for Mr. Toothy and the other Predators LM, SM, WB, and Cats, Hopefully this thread continues and becomes our CJ diary and each year we can go back and see where we were catching fish during different conditions, what structure was producing, and anything key that might help us.

Thanks again for all the help and friendship, Brent


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went back out to the dam area,got there around 6:15pm or so & stayed til 8pm.Caught 1 crappie,then got paylaked by a boat.I mean you got 2,000 acres or so of water & you got fish right through "my area"?If I'd had my big cat rod with me they woulda met the business end of a sinker n hook.If they was any closer to me I'd been able to smell their breath & tell what they had for lunch.After being paylaked I moved back towards the parking lot of the visitor center & didn't get another bite.I was pissed to say the least & after getting snagged for the 3rd time I decided to leave.I'm gonna have to start carrying my megaphone out there when I fish so if anything like that happens again I can let 'em have it on a volume setting of 10.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent sorry I didn't call you back last night.Didn't hear the phone ring before I left.I think I was cooking/eating dinner when you called.After that I grabbed my gear n left & didn't check my phone(didn't take it with me either).I'll get ahold of ya today sometime ok.


----------



## socdad

> I'm gonna have to start carrying my megaphone out there when I fish so if anything like that happens again I can let 'em have it on a volume setting of 10


Before you pull out the megaphone remember the old saying &#8230; Never argue with a fool or a drunk &#8230; people that do not respect common courtesy are usually one or the other.


----------



## Z1955

I've gotten some good info from this thread so I thought I should offer some in return.

I've been fishing CJB for years and as of last year I've been targeting the bass more.

Latest outings...

Saturday night fished the overlook area from the handicap spot into the ES. Got two on senkos (a black and a cinnamon) rigged 'semi' texas style between the bench and the ES. Moved over between the main boat ramp and the beach and got one on a carolina rig (june bug). Finished the night at the marina and got another on the carolina by the boat ramp.

Went back Sunday morning and got one on a white spinnerbait at the overlook handicap 'cove'.

I'm guessing they ranged from about 12" to about 15".

Went last night to the overlook area and fished from the bench to the ES. Only thing I was getting bites on was the black senko, but I didn't catch any.


----------



## Intimidator

Z1955, Nice, Thanks for posting and congrats on catching Bass in a lake that doesn't have anyLOL., I haven't heard much from up in the North end, have you been doing any good in the coves or in the grass and pads up there?

Steve, Those idiots are a reflection of what our society is turning into...people with no respect, no manners, no work ethic, and no common sense. The sad thing is somebody is going to get fed up with these idiots, lose control and someone is going to get hurt...Bad!


----------



## Z1955

lol... yeah, uh, they were bluegills... I ain't seen no bass 

Wouldn't know about up north. I'm shore-bound & mountain-goating the rocks.

Speaking of the 'idiots', some boat came into the ES last night about full throttle till (I'm guessing) he saw me or the other boat that was back in there. Had about 2 foot waves crashing about me and the other boat was rocking. He then did a u-turn and headed back out at a slower pace...


----------



## Intimidator

Went out today for my normal Tuesday lunch (8:30-11:30), It lasted alittle longer because I was doing good 
Went to the Main boat ramp and fished off the steel wall, it was very overcast so I went dark colors (2" Jap stuff with weedless jigs) threw my double rig UL and had Dark pumpkin pepper on the bottom and Bluegill higher up, started catching dink crappie on the Bluegill so I switched to 2 'gill swimbaits and started catching double dinks along the wall. caught about 12 and moved over to the opposite side of the boat ramp and was throwing towards the rocks. Didn't get any bites but I played a hunch and switched to Dk Green Pumpkin Pepper and Dk Watermelon and threw towards the rocks and let them sink, I bounced them off the bottom and BAM....16" SM, let him go and casted again....Bam 14" SM, casted a few more times and (smaller) Bam 12" SM, all in that little cove by the abandoned johnboats. I figured they were eating crawdads and that's what I was mimicking. Went back to the other side again and went all the way out on the wall and casted towards the trees out there and let it sink......nothing...nothing...nothing...switched back to bluegill colors and started catching crappie in the trees, caught 5 keepers and 4 dinks and had to leave, crappie must be eating 'gill fry. Went to the Marina for lunch and to talk with Lowell.......then back to work

May be back out tonight (Marina) before the storms.


----------



## Intimidator

Z1955, Sorry posted at the same time, I'm a 'goat too and drive one...I normally catch SM for some reason down by the no tresspassing sign by the tower (dam side) also by the rip-rap and walls by the main boat ramp. Hint..hint, also the sand bars and flats near the Marina. 

I'll post more after tonight


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I just got home from the Marina and 2 Warmouths are all we could coax to bite. The Marina is a waste of time right now due to the huge numbers of schools of fry. If there are any fish in the Marina they are gorged. I have never seen this many fry in CJ, let alone the Marina, it is just one big nursery. I can't talk Dale into fishing somewhere else, he thinks it's like the WB chasing shad schools, but nothing is chasing the fry. Tomorrow we're going somewhere else


----------



## spfldbassguy

Decided to take the lil guy back out this morning around the same time to use up the remaining waxworms we had.He reeled in 1 nice gill,I landed 4 gills & 2 warmouths.That was in the 1st half hour we was out there,then it just turned off.Decided to switch spots and still nothing so we went home to watch Elmo on tv.

Was gonna head back out this evening but decided to stay home.Figured that since the wife has tommorrow off that I'll be out most of the morning hours & possibly a lil bit into the afternoon.So I should spend some time hanging with them.

Sorry you didn't do any better out there with Dale.You two will hit 'em hard next time out though.


----------



## Intimidator

Dang Steve, you're gonna have him crankin' and swimmin' jigs by age 4, better start him swimming so he can 'Yak with you next yearLOL. 

Are you hitting the 'gills out on the point again? Are you seeing the schools of fry on the surface in the morning at the Marina? I wonder if they are just coming to the surface when the water heats up in the evening.


----------



## Z1955

I hit the marina area last night and got :S

I don't think I have ever seen so many fry around... those things were everywhere. Maybe we'll have some big fat fish to catch once fall comes


----------



## Intimidator

Z1955, we were on the North Breaker Wall rip-rap, were you on the South one?


----------



## Z1955

I started on the south and moved to the north. Fished mostly the outside area. Didn't see anyone catching anything, although a couple of guys at the handicap place said they caught a couple of bluegills.


----------



## Intimidator

We left the North Marina about 7:30pm, sorry to have missed you! I think it'll be awhile before I go back to the Marina because of the fry.


----------



## Z1955

Yep... I think the marina is going to be a bust for awhile. That will leave me either at the overlook area or the boat ramp. Hmm, where to go next???


----------



## Intimidator

Campground area also or on a calm day you can wade the gravel bar across the cove from the handicap platform in the Marina. Many big crappie are being taken out of those trees still and Bass are coming out of the near depths to feed on the sand bar. It's the one that gets exposed during the winter draw-down. Trees line the whole sandbar, some fell/moved into deeper water and are becoming a magnet


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Dang Steve, you're gonna have him crankin' and swimmin' jigs by age 4, better start him swimming so he can 'Yak with you next yearLOL.
> 
> Are you hitting the 'gills out on the point again? Are you seeing the schools of fry on the surface in the morning at the Marina? I wonder if they are just coming to the surface when the water heats up in the evening.


As much as he likes to go out fishing with me & with him throwing fits when I turn the channel on a rerun of a fishing show I've already seen,he might just be the next Roland Martin LOL.I'm telling ya right now he's ate up with fishing & everything to do with it.

Yup out on the point still,really no luck for 'em in the other places I've tried.I've seen very limited surface action of any kind on the mornings we've been out there.Even the fish eating birds seem to be having trouble catching 'em out there in the marina.That pesky blue heron won't leave us alone when were out there,keeps wanting me to feed him/her.Maybe that birds just lazy or something.I haven't seen anyone really catching to much when we've been there either.That's why I decided to target the gills,plus it's faster action to keep the lil guy entertained.He still pitches a fit when I toss 'em back to catch another day.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> As much as he likes to go out fishing with me & with him throwing fits when I turn the channel on a rerun of a fishing show I've already seen,he might just be the next Roland Martin LOL.I'm telling ya right now he's ate up with fishing & everything to do with it.
> 
> Yup out on the point still,really no luck for 'em in the other places I've tried.I've seen very limited surface action of any kind on the mornings we've been out there.Even the fish eating birds seem to be having trouble catching 'em out there in the marina.That pesky blue heron won't leave us alone when were out there,keeps wanting me to feed him/her.Maybe that birds just lazy or something.I haven't seen anyone really catching to much when we've been there either.That's why I decided to target the gills,plus it's faster action to keep the lil guy entertained.He still pitches a fit when I toss 'em back to catch another day.


So the fry come to the surface in the evenings.....interesting! I asked a guy in a boat if he was marking fish in the Marina and he made a quick lap around and said he was seeing alot of fish about 10' to 12'. These fish must be eating fry all morning and then the fry move to the warmer surface to be safe for awhile. (that's my best guess)


----------



## Lovefishing

Try the "Old Boat ramp" North of the campgrounds guys if your bank fishing. Good gravel bottom all around it..plus the drop off is a plus.
If your into catfishing the North end "Should" be heating up rather nicely right about now. With all the sun and the hot temps the Channels, Blues..yep Blues, and Flatheads should be starting to get their spawn holes together.
Doc had a really nice map of all the gravel bar's up in the North end posted some where in these forums.  If you can find it..you'll find some pretty insane catfishing for the next couple of weeks. Drift the bars and you'll have your hands and your basket full in no time. 
If you don't have a boat.. bank fishing around New Moorefield or the Grant road access should be pretty good for cats. I suggest going at night but beware..ALOT of "Parties" go on there at night and the rift raf can be a complete pain in the ars. Use good old fashion Chicken livers or cut bait.


----------



## Intimidator

Lovefishing said:


> Try the "Old Boat ramp" North of the campgrounds guys if your bank fishing. Good gravel bottom all around it..plus the drop off is a plus.
> If your into catfishing the North end "Should" be heating up rather nicely right about now. With all the sun and the hot temps the Channels, Blues..yep Blues, and Flatheads should be starting to get their spawn holes together.
> Doc had a really nice map of all the gravel bar's up in the North end posted some where in these forums.  If you can find it..you'll find some pretty insane catfishing for the next couple of weeks. Drift the bars and you'll have your hands and your basket full in no time.
> If you don't have a boat.. bank fishing around New Moorefield or the Grant road access should be pretty good for cats. I suggest going at night but beware..ALOT of "Parties" go on there at night and the rift raf can be a complete pain in the ars. Use good old fashion Chicken livers or cut bait.



Nice info thanks for sharing....I keep forgetting about the North boat ramp area, I might look into it this weekend


----------



## Z1955

I've never tried that area... may have to go for a walk this weekend also.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> So the fry come to the surface in the evenings.....interesting! I asked a guy in a boat if he was marking fish in the Marina and he made a quick lap around and said he was seeing alot of fish about 10' to 12'. These fish must be eating fry all morning and then the fry move to the warmer surface to be safe for awhile. (that's my best guess)


Your best guess is probably fairly accurate.That'd probably explain alot to some folks out there.With all the fry in the marina right now is one of the biggest reason I chose to pursue some gills out there lately.

I've tried the area around the Grant rd. access & didn't particularly care for it.Seemed to be really,really shallow.Almost shallow enough to look like you was walkin on water.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, 
How long ago were you back there? Was it when the water was down or more recent? I haven't been back there for over 2 years I do remember around the ramp was deeper water, did you make your way over there?

I'd like to net some of the fry and see what they are...they don't let you get close enough to see and whatever they are it's a "bumper crop" Hopefully it's something we all fish forLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Steve,
> How long ago were you back there? Was it when the water was down or more recent? I haven't been back there for over 2 years I do remember around the ramp was deeper water, did you make your way over there?
> 
> I'd like to net some of the fry and see what they are...they don't let you get close enough to see and whatever they are it's a "bumper crop" Hopefully it's something we all fish forLOL


I fished there last year,wasn't impressed so I haven't been to that spot this year.


----------



## Intimidator

Thanks Doc, especially for taking the time to help us out with the North end, this fry explosion has us "bankers" searching for areas that we can get too and maybe catch a fish or two 
If you get a chance I really would like to know what the fry are, I've never seen it like this, could definitely make fishing tough for us even in the fall ......If they are shad you Cat guys have been blessed come spring


----------



## Intimidator

Doc, thank you so much for that info, I told you it was a mess

Alright everybody time to break out the shad colored baits and shad lures, Doc confirmed my worst fear, these fish are going to be full and fat, we're gonna have to be lucky and try to time the feeding patterns to catch fish. 

I'll be out Saturday Morning @ 5:30 to see if I can do any damage at the Dam rocks, then the boat ramp area.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I guess I'm ahead of the curve then,all i use is shad or bluegill colored cranks,jerkbaits n the such.


----------



## bgrapala

Sounds like the cover placement project is not just working for the panfish of the brown!!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out this morning @ 5:15am and it was beautiful... the bugs were humming (thanks Maxi-Deet) and the fish were jumping, no other bank fishermen and 4 boats on the whole lake. Perfect breeze and a nice chop to the water. Hit my favorite place near the dam rocks and since no one was around I floated on the water awhile Had my crank pole with the Berkley Frenzy flicker Shad and my swimming pole with weedless Jigs and the Jap shad swimbaits. After a few casts to the cove I had that familier hit and dragged in my 22nd legal Walleye from the bank, it was a nice 17" fattie. After I released Mr Toothy I threw back into the same area and and didn't have anymore bites so I grabbed my jig pole and caught a few dink crappie under me, I seen alot of small fish jumping in the cove so I picked up the crank pole and threw a few times and had a nice hit and reeled in a 17" FAT LM. Released it and watched the Sun come over the trees and had no more bites. Left @ 7:30 and went to the ES and caught 2 Big BlueGill and nothing else. Left there about 8:00 and went to the Main Boat Ramp...by now there were boats everywhere, the humps were packed and outside the Marina mouth. Went out to the end of the steel wall and got into a school of 8" Channel Cats and I caught 6 and decided to leave for Schulers about 9:00 (they were good) Not a bad Day but still kinda slow, I'm thankful to be lucky enough to still add to my Walleye total, if I don't catch another one this year it will still be a Fantastic year for me and I'm Thankful Good fishing to all!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

bgrapala said:


> Sounds like the cover placement project is not just working for the panfish of the brown!!


More food = more bigger fatter predators If this all works out like it should...we all will have fishing stories to tell for the rest of our lives. The only downside is if the predator population increases and the food chain crashes....it could be bad


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey mister no matter how slow it was,a 4 species day is a good day of fishing.Congrats on 'em all.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

just got back from CJ. Went to the boat ramps around 7, she didn't want to fish there b/c she didn't want to get caught in any of the boats, so we went to this little cove off to the left of the ramps. Stayed there for a little, then went to the steel wall with some shrimp and cut shad, was getting taps all night on the shrimp. They didn't want anything to do with the cut shad. So I tossed in my cast net and tiny shad was there also. I bet the one time I brought it up there was probably 20 or more in there. They are everywhere there too, I tossed it out a couple more times and the same result. It was funny sitting there with a line in the water and watching people not knowing what they are doing there at the ramps after we got done with that class today. Were sitting there critiquing everything, like they shouldn't be power loading, they aren't roping off and taking off right, some guys didn't have the lights they needed. We were just sitting there laughing. I shouldn't have been, b/c I heard karma can be something, something will probably happen to me if I get it on the water.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> just got back from CJ. Went to the boat ramps around 7, she didn't want to fish there b/c she didn't want to get caught in any of the boats, so we went to this little cove off to the left of the ramps. Stayed there for a little, then went to the steel wall with some shrimp and cut shad, was getting taps all night on the shrimp. They didn't want anything to do with the cut shad. So I tossed in my cast net and tiny shad was there also. I bet the one time I brought it up there was probably 20 or more in there. They are everywhere there too, I tossed it out a couple more times and the same result. It was funny sitting there with a line in the water and watching people not knowing what they are doing there at the ramps after we got done with that class today. Were sitting there critiquing everything, like they shouldn't be power loading, they aren't roping off and taking off right, some guys didn't have the lights they needed. We were just sitting there laughing. I shouldn't have been, b/c I heard karma can be something, something will probably happen to me if I get it on the water.



Did you keep shad to freeze? This would be a good time to stock up! Too bad all those other people don't have to take the course...it might help with "Water Rage"


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey mister no matter how slow it was,a 4 species day is a good day of fishing.Congrats on 'em all.


5 but who's counting LOL

I don't think it's going to pick up until it starts cooling down and the small shad are thinned out, mornings still seem to be alot better if your fishing from the bank. I didn't go out today because I needed to sleep in...I don't think I"ve done that since early March


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> 5 but who's counting LOL
> 
> I don't think it's going to pick up until it starts cooling down and the small shad are thinned out, mornings still seem to be alot better if your fishing from the bank. I didn't go out today because I needed to sleep in...I don't think I"ve done that since early March


Oops forgive me I can't count(public school),still a 5 species day is pretty good.

Hey you had your vacation time to sleep in,now is time for fishing & yard work.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Steve you had the wrong boat ramp

Brent those eyes are BS lol how come you never throw that frenzy when I'm there!! lol

Just got back from canada where I smoked some bigguns, See ya around crew


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Steve you had the wrong boat ramp
> 
> Brent those eyes are BS lol how come you never throw that frenzy when I'm there!! lol
> 
> Just got back from canada where I smoked some bigguns, See ya around crew


Hey bud, I see you just can't pass up a chance to bust my balls Once Doc verified for us that all those fry were shad...I dusted off the old crankin' pole and put the BFF back on...Have you had any luck up there with the Jap stuff? Have you used the Frenzy yet? How's work (as a Fisherman)

So tell us about the trip....I hope you had a good time


----------



## ssouthard

Hello All, Went out and fished a while at about noon Sunday. Saw there was a walleye tournament working the lake. I see a few have found my honey holes as well, hope they did well.

A discourteous boater, ( A white with blue trim Chris craft about 26 ft) Crossed my trolling stern lines and cut off about fifteen dollars in lures then turned across my bow and returned back into the marina.

Seems to me they recently purchased the boat, stopped and bought their beer and headed out to remember they need gas to run the boat. They were making white water wake all the way in to the fuel docks in the marina.

I am amazed that there are just a few accidents on JC a year with these types of idiots on the lake!

No fish were had this day!


----------



## Intimidator

ssouthard said:


> Hello All, Went out and fished a while at about noon Sunday. Saw there was a walleye tournament working the lake. I see a few have found my honey holes as well, hope they did well.
> 
> A discourteous boater, ( A white with blue trim Chris craft about 26 ft) Crossed my trolling stern lines and cut off about fifteen dollars in lures then turned across my bow and returned back into the marina.
> 
> Seems to me they recently purchased the boat, stopped and bought their beer and headed out to remember they need gas to run the boat. They were making white water wake all the way in to the fuel docks in the marina.
> 
> I am amazed that there are just a few accidents on JC a year with these types of idiots on the lake!
> 
> No fish were had this day!


That was just an overall bad day, I guess we all have had our idiot stories this year....there just becoming way too frequent. They've been way too lucky some idiot is going to get themselves hurt, people are getting fed up! "Water Rage" will be the new term used on the news


----------



## spfldbassguy

Heck the last time I had taken my lil one out there was a boat that came so close to us (probably 3' from the bank or less) I thought they was gonna beach their boat on the rocks at the green light point.I thought about snagging with my hook seeing how close they came to us & ran over my other line.If they'd beached that boat I might pee'd my pants fron laughing so hard/


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> Heck the last time I had taken my lil one out there was a boat that came so close to us (probably 3' from the bank or less) I thought they was gonna beach their boat on the rocks at the green light point.I thought about snagging with my hook seeing how close they came to us & ran over my other line.If they'd beached that boat I might pee'd my pants fron laughing so hard/


If I was there I would've called the DNR Watercraft Division. After the class we had on Saturday, we found out they have to be 100' from any shore or bank unless at idle creating no wake or trolling. I might have launched a rock at them also.


----------



## walleyejigger

if they dont get some watercraft people back at cj some one is going to get hurt , i had the same boat that cut southwards line blast by me up in the north end nowake s=zone . i yelled a few choice word at them . i gess we as fisherman are going to have to take up for ourselves


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> if they dont get some watercraft people back at cj some one is going to get hurt , i had the same boat that cut southwards line blast by me up in the north end nowake s=zone . i yelled a few choice word at them . i gess we as fisherman are going to have to take up for ourselves


Thanks for joining our little discussion....seems we all are having problems lately. I have no idea what to do, but I have lost my cool a couple times and have thrown Big rocks and I'm not normally like that...anyone that has met me knows how laid back I am...fishing is my relaxation and stress reliver and that is being taken away. This is one of the reasons I love early morning fishing.

Please join in on the fishing topics, let us know how your doing, what basic stuff your using, and general locations, we don't want your secrets, we're just trying to make sense of a crazy year. Have you fished any of the GPS tree locations in the North? Are you seeing alot of WB up there still? LM, SM, or crappie? We just try to help each other and this thread is our diary, maybe it will help us in later years


----------



## Intimidator

I'll be out tomorrow on my tuesday lunch (about 9 til 11:30). I'm starting at the Marina and will work to the Main Boat Ramp. Give me a holler if you see a Silver '05 GTO.

My boys at LandBigFish.com have been selling out of my Jap stuff lately. I've been stocking up but I have Keitech stuff that has been backordered on the last 2 orders, they say they can't keep it on the shelves at the store. If anyone is thinking about buying any of this Jap stuff...Please Don't...it does not work and doesn't catch fish...so don't waste your time and money until after I am completely stocked upLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> If I was there I would've called the DNR Watercraft Division. After the class we had on Saturday, we found out they have to be 100' from any shore or bank unless at idle creating no wake or trolling. I might have launched a rock at them also.


100' huh,didn't know that.I've had alotta boaters break that rule.If my lil boy hadn't been with me I probably woulda said something & threw a boulder at 'em.I'm getting sick n tired of being disrespected out there.I mean it was plainly obvious to anyone with some working brain cells that we was fishing right there.

On a side note I sent you a PM Joe.Hopefully we can do some business.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'll be out tomorrow on my tuesday lunch (about 9 til 11:30). I'm starting at the Marina and will work to the Main Boat Ramp. Give me a holler if you see a Silver '05 GTO.
> 
> My boys at LandBigFish.com have been selling out of my Jap stuff lately. I've been stocking up but I have Keitech stuff that has been backordered on the last 2 orders, they say they can't keep it on the shelves at the store. If anyone is thinking about buying any of this Jap stuff...Please Don't...it does not work and doesn't catch fish...so don't waste your time and money until after I am completely stocked upLOL


Hey Brent I might see you out there,supposed to meet my dad out there around 8am or so.Gonna take my lil boy too,so that means I'll probably have an inconsiderate boater run my stuff over again knowing my luck.Gonna get some gills for an outing later that night(Hunting for Mr.Shovelhead).

Hey you don't haveta worry about me buying that stuff up,I suck using it so far.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

walleyejigger said:


> if they dont get some watercraft people back at cj some one is going to get hurt , i had the same boat that cut southwards line blast by me up in the north end nowake s=zone . i yelled a few choice word at them . i gess we as fisherman are going to have to take up for ourselves


They have watercraft people, but if I recall from my class on Saturday, they don't just work at CJ, they work the whole SW area of waters and I didn't ask how many there were. They had 2 females teaching us that day. I would like to do that job, granted it would be a pay cut for me, but to get out there on the water, bust people for breaking the law, talk to people about what's hitting where, etc..


----------



## WalIkng

Slow day at Cj today. Tried most of the normal spots for walleye but only caught 1 on the roadbed. Since the eyes were not really biting I ended up fishing for crappie by late morning. Caught crappie around structure on the humps. Ended up taking home thirteen 11-12" crappie and one 22" eye.


----------



## Intimidator

WalIkng said:


> Slow day at Cj today. Tried most of the normal spots for walleye but only caught 1 on the roadbed. Since the eyes were not really biting I ended up fishing for crappie by late morning. Caught crappie around structure on the humps. Ended up taking home thirteen 11-12" crappie and one 22" eye.


WalIkng, you just made me jealous....No matter how many Walleye, LM, SM, or WB I catch. my heart still belongs to the lowly crappie, I'm dying to hook into some more slabs, hopefully this fall. Congrats on the Nice Mess


----------



## Intimidator

Spent my tuesday lunch at CJ, started at the main boat ramp @ 8:15. Caught 4 dink crappie out of the trees at the end of the steel wall on Shad colored Jap stuff. Switched to the Dark Pumpkin Pepper and caught a 14" SM right up against the wall. Walked over by the John-boats and caught a 16" SM (probably hunting crawdads) along the rocks. 
Left @ 9 and headed to the Marina, I saw Steve (spfldbassguy), his Father, and Steve's boy and stopped to chat...ended up chatting until 11 when we all left. They had a nice bucket of Cat bait. I loved watching Steve's 2 y/o reeling in fish, picking them up, putting them in the bucket, and giving "high fives", Man, that kid loves to fishLOL, he's going to be a good fisherman just like his Dad. I gave him a 3.8" Jap "perch colored" swimbait to play with, he'll probably be using it next year to outfish SteveLOL.
It was a Very Nice day  Good fishing to All!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I loved watching Steve's 2 y/o reeling in fish, picking them up, putting them in the bucket, and giving "high fives", Man, that kid loves to fishLOL, he's going to be a good fisherman just like his Dad. I gave him a 3.8" Jap "perch colored" swimbait to play with, he'll probably be using it next year to outfish SteveLOL.
> It was a Very Nice day  Good fishing to All!!!!


Heck he'll probably be outfishing me by the fall at this rate.I told ya he's "ate up" with fishing.I think he enjoyed giving the high 5's out as much as all of us enjoyed receiving 'em.Thanks again for adding to his already impressive arsenal of fishing stuff.He plays more with that stuff than he does anything else right now.A close second would be his cars.

As always congrats on your catch yesterday,keep it up.It's always good talking with ya,my dad appreciated the map you gave him.Now he gets to see exactly where all them trees were placed at.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I'll be glad when the water cools down, normally I start my drift right at the tree stump line near the campgrounds but what times I have been out there, boats are parked on top of them and people jumping off the backs of boats swimming not even sure they know these massive stumps are even there boy if they land on one they will know it.
> 
> they used to have that whole area marked off on the North end but now only a few buoys are there, same as in front of the launch ramp now nothing..........Doc


Doc, I have been unable to get on your website at work, I finally remembered when I got home.....That is one of the most impressive websites dedicated to fishing that I have seen. You probably know that I am not that fond of Cats (except for a few small eaters) but I will never bash anyone else's personal preferences, I respect what you have done for Catfishing and those who are dedicated like you. I hope we can meet and talk soon, Brent


----------



## spfldbassguy

Thinking of taking the lil one back out to the marina tommorrow morning unless it's raining to use up the rest of the waxworms we got.With my current situation(those who know me know what I'm talkin' about)this'll be one of my last trips out anywhere for the time being which saddens me tremendously.I gotta see the lil man reel in some fish n get my high 5's.

On a side note I got some fishing rods n reels I'm gonna be posting in the marketplace for sale.As well as my guitar amp that I'm not going to be able to hang onto anymore.

Hey Avg.Joe I understand about not getting back with me on that one.Figured I send you a PM to give ya first dibs on it.(If for some reason you didn't get the PM & are still interested shoot me a PM)

Hey Brent remind me when you want me to look after this deal here.I got alot of crap happening so I might forget.


----------



## Intimidator

Taking a Vacation day tomorrow (friday), I'll be on the dam rocks at 5:30am and moving from there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

DIdn't get out there today like I wanted to(wife didn't leave me the car seat),so I'm probably get the lil guy up & hit the marina tommorrow morning.Maybe we"ll see ya out there.


----------



## ssouthard

I hope to be out tomorrow just after noon. Hope to see you guys out there, Fun Fish pontoon


----------



## Lovefishing

Doc made the best map of the North End! By using it I've not only caught cats but nice 14' perch, walleye, BIG Bluegill and some nice smallies. Maybe if we ask nice he'll repost it so everyone can see it.


----------



## Z1955

Been out a few times since last Friday. Fished the overlook area and the main boat ramp area. Only one fish to show for it and that one came on a black senko wacky rigged.. Have had some good bites. All bites were on dark worms. Everything was close to shore in the rocks. Things I had no luck on... spinner baits, cranks, tubes, and topwater.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I've never had much success out there ever using topwaters.Maybe I've just been going on the wrong days at the wrong times.

Got out with the lil guy today(green light point in the marina)around 7:45am and we fished till about 9:15am or so.We ended up only catching 4 bluegills.I tried going deep,shallow,mid level,deeper.Tried going close to the rocks,way out off the banks,I mean I treid everything to find us some gills.It just wasn't in the cards for us today.Intimidator came out & did a lil fishing there as well.His luck was like ours was,not much.It's always good talking with him.My lil guy knows whoyou are now,so watch out Brent you'll be giving out high 5's til your hands are tired.
My wifes cousin is taking the lil guy to the drive in tonight so if the wife doesn't feel like doing anything I might be back out to Cj. 
Gotta get up & go get my truck sticker in the morning tommorrow but I'm thinking of taking the lil guy back out again.It'll either be to Cj again or maybe we'll hit Clark Lake.


----------



## Z1955

spfldbassguy said:


> Maybe I've just been going on the wrong days at the wrong times.


That's two of us...


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Friday [email protected] 5:15am fished the Marina and caught a 12" LM and a 13" Walleye off the sandbars (N break wall) both on Berkley Frenzy Flicker Shad before dawn. Then nothing the rest of the day. Fished with Steve and his boy for awhile till we all left, didn't see anyone on our side of the Marina catching anything.


----------



## Intimidator

Just got back from the Dam rocks, went out this morning at 5:30am. Caught 4 dink crappie and that was it. Bite was very slow from the bank. when daylight came the bite just stopped or I couldn't find the right bait. Good fishing to all!!! I'm taking Sunday off to catch up on yardwork before my work schedule goes nuts (contract negociations and possible strikes, that I'll have to work).


----------



## downtime8763

Was out Thursday evening with my neighbor and landed a couple of cats is all all from the north end. Went out Friday morning from 7:00 till about 10:00,trolled and jigged for eye but caught 1 crappie that wasn't even a keeper.Water was 81 to 84deg and noticed a bad scum on the main part of the lake. Hope we get some more rain soon that amounts to something.I gave the bate I had left to a boy and ether his papaw or dad when I got off the water,hope they had moor luck than I.


----------



## Intimidator

Lovefishing said:


> Doc made the best map of the North End! By using it I've not only caught cats but nice 14' perch, walleye, BIG Bluegill and some nice smallies. Maybe if we ask nice he'll repost it so everyone can see it.


Doc. I want one of them there maps...never seen a 14 foot perchLOL Heck, I want a mess of 14' perch. 



Z1955 said:


> Been out a few times since last Friday. Fished the overlook area and the main boat ramp area. Only one fish to show for it and that one came on a black senko wacky rigged.. Have had some good bites. All bites were on dark worms. Everything was close to shore in the rocks. Things I had no luck on... spinner baits, cranks, tubes, and topwater.


I think we all are having trouble right now, seems like the fish I do catch are well fed



Z1955 said:


> That's two of us...


Please include me also.....



downtime8763 said:


> Was out Thursday evening with my neighbor and landed a couple of cats is all all from the north end. Went out Friday morning from 7:00 till about 10:00,trolled and jigged for eye but caught 1 crappie that wasn't even a keeper.Water was 81 to 84deg and noticed a bad scum on the main part of the lake. Hope we get some more rain soon that amounts to something.I gave the bate I had left to a boy and ether his papaw or dad when I got off the water,hope they had moor luck than I.


Definitely need some rain and wind to stir things up....heck just cool it down alittle too



ssouthard said:


> I hope to be out tomorrow just after noon. Hope to see you guys out there, Fun Fish pontoon


How did you do? Are you able to find Mr. Toothy anywhere else but the humps. If I seen your post sooner I would have stayed and went to the ramp to meet up....maybe next time


----------



## Tin Guppy

My dad & I was on the lake at 6:45 till 12:00, no walleye casting or drifting. We got 7 little cats, 4 gills, 1 perch no keepers but at least we got out.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> My dad & I was on the lake at 6:45 till 12:00, no walleye casting or drifting. We got 7 little cats, 4 gills, 1 perch no keepers but at least we got out.


A Bad Day Of Fishin' Is Still Better Than Alot Of Other Stuff, especially if your with your Family. 

I'm hoping the fishing picks up in the fall but all of this shad fry has me alittle worried.

The good news is I have been seeing huge amounts of Bass fry. All of this food may be what they need to increase the population even more.


----------



## spfldbassguy

We all know the fishing is a lil tough out there right now at CJ but I have confidence that it's gonna turn around in our favor soon.Even though there's alot to eat for all the fish swimming around in there,I really believe that our fall fishing is gonna be dynamite.We gotta stay positve in these slow times.

I agree that a day out fishing is way better than say getting dental work done,yard work,changing diapers,shopping at the mall,listening to opera music,watching a really stupid movie,etc,etc,etc.Fishing & family is what it's all about.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent you gonna get out in the evenings any this week?I'm probably try to get out there(without the lil man) maybe tuesday evening.


----------



## Intimidator

I'll be out tuesday @ "brunch" and I want to get out before and after the cold front goes through, so yes probably tuesday evening. Dale will be with me for "kicks and giggles" I give you a call for sure.

How bout you Don (Easy), bout time to get your line wet again isn't it, I guess it's good to be workin'

Dan (MadFisher), You been hidin' all summer or have you found a secret "honey-hole" you ain't sharin'


----------



## spfldbassguy

I might take the lil dude out this evening to do some more fishin.We gotta use up the rest of the waxworms & catfish bait that we got.I haven't decided if it's gonna be CJ or Clark Lake yet though.I'm still planning on tommorrow evening unless the wife says otherwise.


----------



## Intimidator

I'll be out Tuesday for brunch 8:30ish in the morning. Gonna try the sandbars at the N breaker wall at the Marina if anybody else gets out.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I might take the lil dude out this evening to do some more fishin.We gotta use up the rest of the waxworms & catfish bait that we got.I haven't decided if it's gonna be CJ or Clark Lake yet though.I'm still planning on tommorrow evening unless the wife says otherwise.



We're still planning on tuesday night also, I'll give you a call.


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 8:30 til 11:00 at the Marina and it was a weird Day, weather was perfect...cloudy, light mist/rain, light ripple. I first caught 2- 12"+ crappie on consecutive casts with the frenzy flicker shad 3" crank (shad color) along the rocks near the first sandbar???(Big fast moving crank for a Crappie to hit, they must be hittin' big shad) I got all excited catching big crappie and I stayed too long in that spot, I finally moved due to lack of action and caught a small LM at the point in the rocks, and the a bluegill sized Warmouth both on the crank, the crank was probably 1/3 the size of the warmouth but it had 2 of the rear trebles in it's mouth. The warmouth hit the crank harder than the Bass, Man...that's one tuff little fish The bite slowed and I tried a few other big swimbaits etc trying to intice Mr. Toothy with no luck so I left, still didn't see anyone else catching anything at all around the Marina........


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went back out to the Marina @ 6:00 and fished till 8pm. I told him we weren't going to catch anything due to the number of shad schools on the surface. He put on a Jap swimbait and threw under his favorite boat ramp and started screaming (again...like always LOL), Of course he fights and lands a beautiful Fat 16" Smallie. After we measured it he put it back in and the "Talking" began...I knew the only way to quiet him down was to catch a "big one" so I started cranking...and cranking... and cranking...he yells again and has a nice Warmouth and "talks" more...yells again and has another nice Warmouth (the Warmouth are getting alot bigger with all this food close by). Now Dale is ready to leave so I cast a few more times to irritate him....we leave with the final score Dale-3, Dad-0'fer and he's still talking

Steve, he said you are afraid and that's why you didn't showLOL

DOC, You cat guys are in luck, I saw the largest school of 2"-3" catfish ever, it stretched almost the whole length of the N breaker wall on the inside of the Marina, the were actually kinda cute swimming in and out of the rocks.


----------



## WalIkng

Went out to Cj today before the storm. The schools of shad are all over the lake, especially around the roadbed. Caught alot of big whitebass on the roadbed when trolling through the schools. The catfish seem to be really biting now. Caught over a dozen 1-4 pound catfish when trolling for walleye. Ended up only catching two walleye (16",25") in the Northern part of the lake. The fat 25" walleye was full of shad. Tried crappie fishing for awhile but it was slow. Ended up with 7 slabs.


----------



## Intimidator

WalIkng said:


> Went out to Cj today before the storm. The schools of shad are all over the lake, especially around the roadbed. Caught alot of big whitebass on the roadbed when trolling through the schools. The catfish seem to be really biting now. Caught over a dozen 1-4 pound catfish when trolling for walleye. Ended up only catching two walleye (16",25") in the Northern part of the lake. The fat 25" walleye was full of shad. Tried crappie fishing for awhile but it was slow. Ended up with 7 slabs.


This post is fantastic, you just filled in all the pieces to the puzzle. Thank you and CONGRATS on a nice day of fishing.

What we suspected and now know....

The north end is where the action is, normally this time of year the deeper south areas would produce due to perch hanging out. I think the cover is helping the humps and roadbeds. It's known shad will graze off the hardwood and I'm sure a bloom of shad food is occuring in the north also, plus shad love heat, I just read an article that explained that Walleye are not really a cold water fish that they thrive in warmer water and especially stained warmer water like CJ.

Shad has become the number one food source. WB, Crappie, Walleye, Bass, and Cats are all following Shad schools. I've caught big crappie on shad colored cranks, Walleye in WB schools chasing topwater shad, and Bass in shad schools. Hopefully this means Perch have found all the cover and their numbers are increasing. People have been catching perch in the trees all around the Marina and the lake. Alot of Walleye have been caught in the Marina which means they were following the perch in. The Walleye had a typical feeding pattern for each season and now it's starting to change due to the cover. If the Perch have good cover the Walleye are forced to hunt shad and with a population boom right now it is easy pickings, hopefully this allows the perch to recover and feed the walleye over winter or if there is a big shad die-off. I have caught a few Walleye among the trees and they were probably perch busting these areas before the shad explosion. The smaller crappies like the perch are also using the cover and are feasting on all the minnows/fry trying to hid there, they are going to grow faster since they don't have to expend as much energy hunting with the big boys or being eaten. 
Find the shad and you'll find the fish and use shad colored/imitation lures or your secret "go-to" lure

I'm really getting excited about this lake

Hopefully I get to fish in the fall, it's going to be interesting to see if the same patterns happen or if shad is still the factor of finding big fish.


----------



## walleyejigger

Doctor said:


> The big Blues in this lake will put a hurtin on those Shad as the water gets cooler the Shad will start to migrate to the channel areas where Buck Creek runs into and thru the lake as the water temps drop into the mid to low 40's then the Shad will get stressed out and bunch up and head to the deepest water and the weak ones will start dieing off and the feast will start up, I really think that a lot of people stop too soon on this lake I catch a lot of walleye on cut Shad in December and January at least right up till the lake freezes over, easy to tell a Walleye from a Cat, Walleye is like dragging in a wet dish rag just heavy no pull a Cat rips the line even in cold water.
> 
> I mainly drift during the cold water months starting at the point over by the dam and working the creek channel back towards the campgrounds and stopping when I get to the humps.
> 
> Any body that would like to join me this fall is welcome, I got all the equipment, going to be fishing for Cats but it is still a blast when a 20# Blue rips the pole down into the water.
> 
> Doc


 i will take you up on that offfer i love walleyefishing but there is nothing line wresling a big cat


----------



## Intimidator

Doc, I will take you up on that offer too, you definitely have me interested due to my curiosity and need for knowledge. Like I said before...I respect you as a fisherman and if I can learn anything to improve my fishing I'm willing to give it a try. Even if someone else wants to come and fish I would enjoy just watching and learning.

Thanks for your insight, Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Doc, I remember that shad kill, I thought we would be seeing dead fish for stinking months, I can remember going out and seeing huge Cats sucking the shad in off the surface like a goldfish sucking in air, like you said next thing you know the shad are gone. I imagine the shad kill next year is going to be a record...I have never seen this many in CJ for a long while.

I would have to say that by the size of the Cat school I saw the other day the Cat population is doing just fine and there should be plenty of big ones for you down the road


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I are headed out tonight around 6:30 (Friday). Of course he wants to go to the Marina to hit his "Honey-Hole", I'm gonna try to crank up something big.


----------



## Intimidator

Well he got me again..a 10" SM and 2 small Warmouth and I was an 0'fer with the big crankbaits...I may have to alter my approach when I fish with him Hopefully after work tomorrow I can try again and maybe Sunday morning before the fishing ends due to the "Event" at work.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent sorry I didn't get back with you on tuesday.Birthday related stuff(I'm officially old now).Man Dale's been kickin' your tail here the last few times out huh,better practice some more .I might get out tommorrow evening but I got 4 yards that I gotta get mowed first(hopefully I can get 'em done early in the day).Well I start working on 2nd shift on monday so I won't be out in the evenings for the forseeable future,gonna be early mornings or wait til the weekends.Tell Dale I'm not afraid of him & I'll take him on anytime,anywhere but under my rules.I know his rules so that's why it's gotta be my rules:Banane21:


----------



## AbuGarciaFan

could anyone offer some advice for someone who has never been to CJ and will be bank fishing? me and my buddy will be heading out at 5 in the morning and going to CJ. looking for bass. is there alot of areas to bank fish? any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Intimidator

Abu, you have a PM

Went out Sat from 1-8pm, caught 5 small crappie in the trees by the main boat ramp, left and went to the North boat ramp but didn't want to walk through the tick infested over-growth to fish. Went back to the Marina and cranked and cranked and cranked until I left....didn't catch anything cranking and the only fish I seen being caught were warmouth and small gills for catfishing by Steve and his boy on the N breaker wall and another guy on the south breaker wall.

Went out Sunday @5:30am at the campgrounds and caught 2 more legal Walleye number 23 was 16" and number 24 was 18". Caught both on the Silver/Black Berkley Shad, same set-up I showed you yesterday Steve, my double rig spinner crank and spinner swimbait. Released both and also 2 small LM both about 12" but fat, on same lures. Left there @ 7:30 and fished by the Gazebo until 9...didn't catch anything so I left to do some crab-grass killin'. Over-all a very good day for a change Good fishin' to all.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got the lil man out sunday evening for about an hour n a half.Fished the same spot we always do & did pretty good.We caught some nice sized gills & some dinks as well.For a lil bit the warmouths was hitting pretty good too.My lil man is getting better & better with the fishing thing.Atleast this time he didn't pitch a fit when we tossed 'em back in.Only seen a few other folks fishing while we was there but don't know if they was catching anything or not.Again we used waxworms under a slip bobber fished at about 6'.

Glad to hear you had a good outing yesterday morning Brent.You sir are the walleye king of bank fishing my friend.If you had a boat you'd slaughter 'em out there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent now that your potential problem at work has been resolved I better see you post that Dale got skunked & you tore 'em up.You know until you beat him again he'll never let you live it down.If I don't stay up too late after I get off work tonight I might get up & do a lil fishing out there in the morning.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent now that your potential problem at work has been resolved I better see you post that Dale got skunked & you tore 'em up.You know until you beat him again he'll never let you live it down.If I don't stay up too late after I get off work tonight I might get up & do a lil fishing out there in the morning.


Once he starts school in a couple weeks he's done with Dad and fishing, he and the boys have girls to impress and sports to play, this takes a serious toll on a young body and he seems to want to sleep all the timeLOL I'm looking forward to Fall fishing and Football.......


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Once he starts school in a couple weeks he's done with Dad and fishing, he and the boys have girls to impress and sports to play, this takes a serious toll on a young body and he seems to want to sleep all the timeLOL I'm looking forward to Fall fishing and Football.......


That's why you gotta get him out there & put the hurtin' on him.Well the bonus to that is is that you won't have to fish with his ever changing rules.Tell him girls have cooties.I think everyone is looking forward to the fall fishing season,I know you & me definitely are.


----------



## Intimidator

Had brunch on the lake today in the Marina from 8:00- 10:00 (man it got Hot quick)....you can tell it's "the Dog Days of Summer" because there were only 6 people fishing in the Marina and 3 of them were under cover by the baitshop. Hey, I got to fish the trees at the Handicap platform and draggged out 6 legal crappies and 4 dinks on the keitech weedless jig heads and swim baits in silver shad, then moved around the N breaker wall on both sides and didn't catch anything else. 
Saw some crappie (looked like maybe 20) up against the cement wall doing what looked like a spawn dance???? Tried to get them to bite with no luck, they just kept swimming in circles and showing bellies up against the wall.
The lake was calm as glass, the only movement was from boat wakes, and it's like bath water. The little bass along the rocks are growing quickly, it would be nice if they all survived


----------



## spfldbassguy

Not a bad way to spend your brunch,catching some crappies.I seen the same thing the other evening when me n the lil guy was out there.5 or 6 people fishing under the cover of the bait house roof & us the only ones out on the rocks.I guess we're a glutton for punishment but we've been catching 'em.I've never caught anything of great size fishing underneath that roof.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, I'm probably not going to get out again until this weekend due to the heat after work, unless a nice storm blows thru. You'll have the mornings all by yourself so keep me posted. Don't forget the World Famous "double rigged crank and swimbait spinners"LOL Make me proud!!!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

If I can get to bed here soon I'm gonna hit CJ in the morning & yes if I go I'll keep ya posted.

Hey why let a lil heat stop you from fishing?I thought you was dedicated,am I wrong?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Brent can't fish  kidding, just wanted you guys to know I still exist. Brent I also have my buddies business card for you!


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Brent can't fish  kidding, just wanted you guys to know I still exist. Brent I also have my buddies business card for you!


Hey, how's the fishing on "The Big Lake" we keep hearing it's breaking out in Blue/Green algae also....any truth to that? How's the job? Any good fish stories? Are you coming down before school?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Eh perch fishing is on fire, got some big ones today!Algae is done, and job is awesome with plenty of stories  I hope to be down in a week or so!


----------



## Intimidator

Anyone doing any good in the mornings..... I'll be out this weekend early in the am trying some new Jap stuff


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Anyone doing any good in the mornings..... I'll be out this weekend early in the am trying some new Jap stuff


I've been terrible,haven't been able to make it out except to get the lil man some more fishing time.Brent you sir have created a monster so to speak.High 5's all around for anyone near us when he reels one in.Hell he even makes us give out high 5's when he's "fishing" in our living room with the stuff you & me have given him.

Got some new stuff huh?More swimbaits?Soft plastics?Hard baits?You seem to do very well with that stuff so keep it up.If you make it out we want a full report as always mister.I'd be out there with ya saturday morning but I gotta do some work for my wifes' boss in her greenhouse.Extra cash is always welcome.Hopefully I'll be able to place a small order with Bass Pro Shops.

I'm thinking I might be able to get my yak out there on sunday morning.Don't know yet but I'm gonna shoot for that day.


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out this morning @ 5:15 am. Peaceful and quiet, just the buzzing of bloodsuckers that were pissed because I used Maxi-Deet. Lake was dead calm, no breeze, humid. Started at the Dam with my cranking pole and 3 1/2 inch Keitech Little Spiders in Green pumpkin pepper and a 1/8 oz weedless jig head and of course a Chart nibbles for smell. I was targeting only bass today due to the heated water and this setup is one of the best crawdad imitators I have seen. Started at the floating dock throwing into the cove and dragging along the bottom....after a few casts had my first hit and reeled in a 10" LM, a few casts later and another LM not quite 12", casted quiet a few more times and finally got a 17" FAT LM. Started going down the Dam rocks at dawn and about halfway down caught a 14" SM, worked my way back with a BlueGill colored Little Spider and had no bites. Went to the ES and 3rd cast caught a small SM (somehow lost my Tape and couldn't measure). Went all the way down the ES and caught a small LM close to the ES along the bank, he hit as I was pulling the jig out of the water. Worked my way back and left to the main ramp about 7:30. Fished the little cove by the Jonboats and had no bites and went over to the big white drain pipe and first cast along the rocks and something smashed the Pumpkin Spider and took off, had to increase the drag alot and finally landed a beautiful Fat SM, it was almost double the 9 1/4 inch crappie line/mark on my pole, so I'd say 17 or 18 inches. Fished along the rocks until 9:30 without catching anything else. Overall a good day with the Big Spiders, had to move alot to catch fish from the bank. I fished all morning with just 2 Spiders and they still look new, the rubber they are made of is fantastic, I'll try the other colors next time out. All Bass were released where they were caught. Good fishing to All, Brent


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I've been terrible,haven't been able to make it out except to get the lil man some more fishing time.Brent you sir have created a monster so to speak.High 5's all around for anyone near us when he reels one in.Hell he even makes us give out high 5's when he's "fishing" in our living room with the stuff you & me have given him.
> 
> Got some new stuff huh?More swimbaits?Soft plastics?Hard baits?You seem to do very well with that stuff so keep it up.If you make it out we want a full report as always mister.I'd be out there with ya saturday morning but I gotta do some work for my wifes' boss in her greenhouse.Extra cash is always welcome.Hopefully I'll be able to place a small order with Bass Pro Shops.
> 
> I'm thinking I might be able to get my yak out there on sunday morning.Don't know yet but I'm gonna shoot for that day.


Man, what are you going to do with him over the winter when he can't fish, you better get some fishing videos or gamesLOL. I have some new stuff for him also. 

Got some new Spiders, also found out Keitech makes those Fat Impacts in 2.8 inches, I'm thinking they will be good for the BIG crappie

Can't get out Sunday, taking the family to Traders World then Outlets, will be out Tuesday for Brunch, then some evenings since it's suppose to cool alittle.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Man, what are you going to do with him over the winter when he can't fish, you better get some fishing videos or gamesLOL. I have some new stuff for him also.
> 
> Got some new Spiders, also found out Keitech makes those Fat Impacts in 2.8 inches, I'm thinking they will be good for the BIG crappie
> 
> Can't get out Sunday, taking the family to Traders World then Outlets, will be out Tuesday for Brunch, then some evenings since it's suppose to cool alittle.


I might have to get him a fishing video game or something.He's funny as hell about the whole fishing thing.He broke his spider man pole a few weeks back so I think I'm gonna go out & get him another one.

What's a Fat Impact?

Have fun sunday doing the family thing.Hopefully you do well tuesday & in the evenings.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Nice job there on saturday Mr.Intimidator.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I might have to get him a fishing video game or something.He's funny as hell about the whole fishing thing.He broke his spider man pole a few weeks back so I think I'm gonna go out & get him another one.
> 
> What's a Fat Impact?
> 
> Have fun sunday doing the family thing.Hopefully you do well tuesday & in the evenings.


The Keitech Fat Impact is like the perch colored one I gave you're "high-fiver", that one is 3.8 inches and is what I use for Mr Toothy. I think the 2.8" will be perfect for the Big crappie and maybe It"ll be too big for the small ones, they have it in different shad colors which is perfect.

If you go out in the Yak tomorrow try Jonny's dock pilings, they are at the end of the docks just East of the gas dock. Let me know, this is where I'll be Nov 1st.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Nice job there on saturday Mr.Intimidator.


It was fun and relaxing, haven't really targeted Bass yet this year, just glad I didn't forget everything you taught me I actually had to work for those 7 fish, the bite is slow from the bank because of the heat but you can still catch fish I'm ready for Fall...

Are you on days yet? Hopefully we can get our schedules to work out for Fall fishing.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> It was fun and relaxing, haven't really targeted Bass yet this year, just glad I didn't forget everything you taught me I actually had to work for those 7 fish, the bite is slow from the bank because of the heat but you can still catch fish I'm ready for Fall...
> 
> Are you on days yet? Hopefully we can get our schedules to work out for Fall fishing.


I probably showed you maybe at best you how to catch some catfish out there but you've done pretty good with those all on your own.

This was my 1st week on the dreaded 2nd shift(hate those stupid hours) & I watch the lil fisherman for a few hours before I take him over to daycare.We're definitely gonna have to get together to do some fall fishing.

We did our usual on saturday evening,fished for gills off the green light point at the marina.Lil man didn't seem to be into it for some reason.Probably cause he didn't take a very long nap earlier in the day.We probably only caught 10 or so before leaving.Might of stayed a lil over a hour.No warmouths this time though.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent we need to get together a lil tourny of us bank fishing guys out there on a saturday sometime,you up for something like that?$20 a man,most fish win(No carp allowed) & biggest fish wins a lil money.My brother & me did it several years ago( I lost).6/7am-noon.Sound like fun to ya?It'll be called the "unoffical B.S. 2010 tourny".


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Brent, when is your birthday?
I'm going to buy you a camera!








I know this is low but this is how we do it up at lake erie!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Made it out this morning @ 5:15 am. Peaceful and quiet, just the buzzing of bloodsuckers that were pissed because I used Maxi-Deet. Lake was dead calm, no breeze, humid. Started at the Dam with my cranking pole and 3 1/2 inch Keitech Little Spiders in Green pumpkin pepper and a 1/8 oz weedless jig head and of course a Chart nibbles for smell. I was targeting only bass today due to the heated water and this setup is one of the best crawdad imitators I have seen. Started at the floating dock throwing into the cove and dragging along the bottom....after a few casts had my first hit and reeled in a 10" LM, a few casts later and another LM not quite 12", casted quiet a few more times and finally got a 17" FAT LM. Started going down the Dam rocks at dawn and about halfway down caught a 14" SM, worked my way back with a BlueGill colored Little Spider and had no bites. Went to the ES and 3rd cast caught a small SM (somehow lost my Tape and couldn't measure). Went all the way down the ES and caught a small LM close to the ES along the bank, he hit as I was pulling the jig out of the water. Worked my way back and left to the main ramp about 7:30. Fished the little cove by the Jonboats and had no bites and went over to the big white drain pipe and first cast along the rocks and something smashed the Pumpkin Spider and took off, had to increase the drag alot and finally landed a beautiful Fat SM, it was almost double the 9 1/4 inch crappie line/mark on my pole, so I'd say 17 or 18 inches. Fished along the rocks until 9:30 without catching anything else. Overall a good day with the Big Spiders, had to move alot to catch fish from the bank. I fished all morning with just 2 Spiders and they still look new, the rubber they are made of is fantastic, I'll try the other colors next time out. All Bass were released where they were caught. Good fishing to All, Brent


We were out catfishing at the main boat ramp Saturday morning from 5am til 10am, didn't see you out there. Had a couple hits on cut frozen shad, tossed out my cast net, only got 2 huge shad, tossed the bigger female back, looked like she was full of eggs, cut up the other one and still nothing happening there. Talked to about 6 people that were all night fishing, they didn't do anything either. Also had shrimp on there, looked like crawdads or turtles were tearing the shrimp up. Today would have been a better day to pick, not too hot out and still overcast.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Brent, when is your birthday?
> I'm going to buy you a camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is low but this is how we do it up at lake erie!


LOL I don't think those crappies are legal...you're holding them too far away...your head isn't that small

After 1 sunken camera and 1 broken one from the rocks, my wife banned me from our new one and you've seen my company phone, there's a reason they gave me a 365i, it's indestructable. Oh, March 5th


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> We were out catfishing at the main boat ramp Saturday morning from 5am til 10am, didn't see you out there. Had a couple hits on cut frozen shad, tossed out my cast net, only got 2 huge shad, tossed the bigger female back, looked like she was full of eggs, cut up the other one and still nothing happening there. Talked to about 6 people that were all night fishing, they didn't do anything either. Also had shrimp on there, looked like crawdads or turtles were tearing the shrimp up. Today would have been a better day to pick, not too hot out and still overcast.


We need to meet...we've been fishing around each other since early Spring, If I would have known you guys were out you could have taken a picture for Jonny. PM me or give me a call when you're free and we can meet or I'll stop by. How's the boat coming?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> We need to meet...we've been fishing around each other since early Spring, If I would have known you guys were out you could have taken a picture for Jonny. PM me or give me a call when you're free and we can meet or I'll stop by. How's the boat coming?


Man, I've been so busy, yesterday morning was the only free time I've had to get out, and in order to do that we had to get up at 4:30 to do it. I didn't think classes would be this hard, especially since I started my new job a couple days early. I wasn't suppose to start until Tuesday, but last Wednesday I walked into my office and all my stuff was packed, some of it was missing, so I got upset, yelled at them, cussed them out, told them to find the stuff that was missing, got my stuff and went to my new office.

The boat is still needing the wiring spliced and I need a small O ring for the fuel line connecting to the motor, the old one cracked, and this O ring is small.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lol yes, pictures 

But those crappies really are big 14 and 13 no fish story this time!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Jonny is those measurements in metric?Just messing with ya a lil bit.

Hey avgjoe glad to see you got back out,sorry to hear you didn't slam 'em.Hopefully you'll get some free time to do a lil more fishing & catching.Good luck with your boat,I bet your anxious to get it out on the water so that you don't haveta beat the banks anymore.

Hey Brent you break cameras & I break phones(and my pride by falling out there a few times this year).I think we got the costly stuff covered unless you decide to pull an "Ike" & go postal on your rods n reels.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Jonny is those measurements in metric?Just messing with ya a lil bit.
> 
> Hey avgjoe glad to see you got back out,sorry to hear you didn't slam 'em.Hopefully you'll get some free time to do a lil more fishing & catching.Good luck with your boat,I bet your anxious to get it out on the water so that you don't haveta beat the banks anymore.
> 
> Hey Brent you break cameras & I break phones(and my pride by falling out there a few times this year).I think we got the costly stuff covered unless you decide to pull an "Ike" & go postal on your rods n reels.


After the second camera, both were high dollar$$ deals, she was sooooo pissed and then I broke my work phone, she just couldn't understand how I could do it and be so irresponsible for someone almost 50. I tried to explain how treacherous those rocks are but she said if I'm that old and feeble I should stay home.....I'm not staying home but the phones and camera can).

You know, I have never been upset enough with fishing to thrown tackle or stuff. I have shouted a few choice words when I've lost huge fish but that's it. Fishing is my stress breaker and I don't take it that serious or it wouldn't be fun anymore. Now, I have casted a few stones at idiot boaters who have increased my stress level to places it should never be and almost came to blows with 2 bank fisherman......I think that's it) Not too bad for as much as I fished this year, so farLOL Oh... sometimes I'd like to strangle JonnyLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I tried to explain how treacherous those rocks are but she said if I'm that old and feeble I should stay home.....I'm not staying home but the phones and camera can).
> 
> Now, I have casted a few stones at idiot boaters who have increased my stress level to places it should never be and almost came to blows with 2 bank fisherman......I think that's it) Not too bad for as much as I fished this year, so farLOL Oh... sometimes I'd like to strangle JonnyLOL


Dude I laughed so hard while reading the old & feeble comment that I almost choked on some doritos.

Man even I haven't thrown any rocks at the retarded boaters out there as of yet.I've ran into a few folks bank fishing that'd I woulda liked to toss in the lake for good measure but the lil voice inside my head told me it might not be the best thing to do.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Dude I laughed so hard while reading the old & feeble comment that I almost choked on some doritos.
> 
> Man even I haven't thrown any rocks at the retarded boaters out there as of yet.I've ran into a few folks bank fishing that'd I woulda liked to toss in the lake for good measure but the lil voice inside my head told me it might not be the best thing to do.


Yep...she got me real good..... I expect that from Dale or Jonny....not my loving Wife!

The rocks were when Dale and I hit the WB surface busting shad off the Point of the N Breaker Wall (lake side) and those 2 guys pulled straight in front of us...heck we couldn't cast...a short cast would've put my Roostertail in their boat, so I warned them and they told me the lake was public and there was nothing I could do, so I fired the first softball sized rock across their bow, I warned them again and the second got closer and then they finally decided the new boat wouldn't look good with a huge crack from the third one that was in my hand, I'm positive the 3rd one would have caused damage because I was so pissed...I kind lost control... alittle!!! They actually had the nerve to call me crazy names as they left I thought I was doing good this was only the second time loosing control all year and of course Dale was with me both times.....I think I go into protection modeLOL


----------



## socdad

You mean to tell me in this day and age you would throw a rock at a boat over a fishing spot? Dont get me wrong, I agree there are unbelievably RUDE / DUMB A$$ folks on the water (& on the shore). We all have had folks pull up on us and drop anchor 2 ft from our markers  BUT you never know what they have in their tackle box! Next time cast a $.99 yard sale plug out in front of their trolling motor with some 10  20 lb mono, break off in their prop, then ask (as politely as possible ) if you can have your lure back.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Brent, I'm gunna give ya call tonight and tell ya a story of why you don't piss other ppl off lol. soc, is right ya never know whats in their tackle box!


----------



## spfldbassguy

If they had something in their tacklebox like what's being kinda implied wouldn't they use it if you broke off their trolling motor prop?Brent you're better than I am cause if I got that pissed I'd probably have hit their boat with the first rock.


----------



## socdad

Fishing line would not break the prop; it could however wrap around the shaft and make a considerable mess. You might keep in mind that being rude and stupid (fishing on someones spot) is not illegal  damaging someones boat with a rock is.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well Brent if you bust up some morons' boat with one of those moving CJ boulders & get introuble I'll start up a donation fund for ya.I'm absolutely sure that those fools that paylake people have had many things said to them before,so maybe the only way they'll ever learn is through "rock education".


----------



## spfldbassguy

Het Brent how'd you do on your brunch trip out there today or did you not make it out?I was gonna take the lil man out for some fishin' before he had to go to daycare but the lil booger slept in too long.I'm gonna try to go out there tommorrow morning if all goes right.


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> You mean to tell me in this day and age you would throw a rock at a boat over a fishing spot? Dont get me wrong, I agree there are unbelievably RUDE / DUMB A$$ folks on the water (& on the shore). We all have had folks pull up on us and drop anchor 2 ft from our markers  BUT you never know what they have in their tackle box! Next time cast a $.99 yard sale plug out in front of their trolling motor with some 10  20 lb mono, break off in their prop, then ask (as politely as possible ) if you can have your lure back.


Yep, I did it, would've went to jail over it, also would've paid for the damage, they went way across the line and I unfortunately had enough. If they had something in their tackle box, they better not miss....and better make sure I can't get to the car.

Ask anyone who has met me on here...I'm as easy going and laid back as there is, I normally can shrug off idiots but they turned it ugly in front of my son....This was the second time something like this got outta hand, there is a line with me you just don't cross.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Brent, I'm gunna give ya call tonight and tell ya a story of why you don't piss other ppl off lol. soc, is right ya never know whats in their tackle box!


You know me and you know it had to have been bad 
Did I show you my new "Judge"?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Well Brent if you bust up some morons' boat with one of those moving CJ boulders & get introuble I'll start up a donation fund for ya.I'm absolutely sure that those fools that paylake people have had many things said to them before,so maybe the only way they'll ever learn is through "rock education".


You know me too..I'll reason first and sometimes I do leave instead of starting anything. Sometimes you have to stand for something!!!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Het Brent how'd you do on your brunch trip out there today or did you not make it out?I was gonna take the lil man out for some fishin' before he had to go to daycare but the lil booger slept in too long.I'm gonna try to go out there tommorrow morning if all goes right.


Did Brunch at the Marina...you know it's bad when no one is fishing on the handicap platform....so I fished on the platform alone for almost an hour with NO bites. Fished the N Breaker Wall (both sides) and caught 2 dink crappies along the rocks, a small Warmouth, and that was it. I broke out the cranking pole and couldn't get anything to bite. Went over to the bait shop and had a burger and fries and talked to the boys until 11:30. They were catching a few dink crappies, dink 'gills, and dink perch on worms and minnows.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Wow that is bad if no one is fishing from the handicap platform.Atleast you caught a few,got some food & chatted with the boys.

Brent I woulda done the same thing as you(throwing rock missles) if I thought my boy was put in any kind of unwarranted situation.BTW you're are a laid back dude & I know it'd take a heck of alot to piss you off.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve
Did you make it out this morning...I went outside a few times at work and it looked perfect early...nice and overcast with a slight breeze.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Steve
> Did you make it out this morning...I went outside a few times at work and it looked perfect early...nice and overcast with a slight breeze.


For the past week & a half(since I started on 2nds) I haven't made it out by myself except for 1 trip up to kiser.Everyother time I've made it out it's been the lil man & me.Well except for today when I actually managed to persuade the ol' lady to come with us & watch him use his new toy story combo I picked up for him.He caught 2 gills & 1 warmouth on it(I reeled in 1 gill just for giggles on my lil ultralite combo.With him there it's usually all for him ya know).I think my wife was excited to see him hold his own rod n reel & reel 'em in.Oh ya we had to give the high 5's out to him.We ended up leaving after about an hour(no sunscreen & it was sunny by then),when i hooked one for him & as he was reeling it in it went into the rocks & got snagged.Atleast we got out for an hour for some catchin'.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Anyone know if people's allowed to fish those ponds at prime ohio?I would actually take me a rod or two & hit 'em before work & maybe even after.I don't wanna fish 'em if it's not allowed,really don't feel like gettin' in trouble.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> spfldbassguy,
> 
> Yes you can we gather bait out of them all year long been kind of thin the last few years make sure you park your vehicle out on 41, if you do it on the inside where the industrial park is the Springfield police will issue you a citation....................Doc


Hey thanks Doctor,I'm gonna have to stop by those here really soon.I've fished 'em before but that was a few years ago & someone said that we couldn't fish 'em anymore.I definitely don't want a ticket or anything,so I will park out on 41,thanks again.


----------



## Intimidator

Doc,
What's been going on up in the North End, I haven't heard many boater reports and the reports from the bankers have been slow to nothing due to the heat, it's so bad from the bank no one has been fishing from the handicap platform

The truth is you can catch nice bluegill and dinks, dink crappie, decent perch, decent cats, and some Bass (both LM and SM) and the occasional morning Walleye from the bank, but it's slow. I haven't seen a WB school close to the bank/Marina for a long time. I'm itching for the Fall WB eating frenzy.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I'm coming down tomoro guys, open for anything unless its saturday night


----------



## Intimidator

Doc,
When I read you posts and the info you provide it allows me to see what's happening and then I can try to pick bank areas that can get me closer to the action. It won't be long now and the WB will be trying to pin the shad up against the rocks along the Marina and Dam which will bring the other fish If the WB would ever get inside the Marina they wouldn't leave due to the amount of shad babies....Oh my..wouldn't that be fun!!!

Thanks Again Doc for the Info...it really helps, Brent


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I'm coming down tomoro guys, open for anything unless its saturday night


Hey little Buddy, I'm free and going out Sat and Sun morning until 'bout noon, it's SLOW but I'm sure we can at least get rid of the STINK


----------



## spfldbassguy

I wish I didn't volunteer to work overtime on saturday & sunday or I'd see ya fellas out there.I got a fishing itch that needs scratched but I need money more.I might have to take me a rod & hit those prime ohio ponds on my way to work.Let me know how ya all do in the morning hours cause the only time I'll be able to hit CJ is in the evening hours this weekend.Oh yeah Brent,that'd be fantastic if the white bass got into the marina to eat all those baby shad.Now that'd be some fun fishing again for sure but you know if that occured that everybody in the world would be out there again as well.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I'm gunna call my buddy Brian and see if I can get out on the boat and maybe bring along the intimidator


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I'm gunna call my buddy Brian and see if I can get out on the boat and maybe bring along the intimidator


WHOOOHOOO...I'm in Little Buddy, give me a call.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I wish I didn't volunteer to work overtime on saturday & sunday or I'd see ya fellas out there.I got a fishing itch that needs scratched but I need money more.I might have to take me a rod & hit those prime ohio ponds on my way to work.Let me know how ya all do in the morning hours cause the only time I'll be able to hit CJ is in the evening hours this weekend.Oh yeah Brent,that'd be fantastic if the white bass got into the marina to eat all those baby shad.Now that'd be some fun fishing again for sure but you know if that occured that everybody in the world would be out there again as well.


Give me a call if your going out Sat evening, I might come back out with Dale before the front rolls through. I gotta give you some stuff for my other "little buddy" who actually catches fish


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Give me a call if your going out Sat evening, I might come back out with Dale before the front rolls through. I gotta give you some stuff for my other "little buddy" who actually catches fish


Oh I see how it is now mister.Well when you start actually outfishing Dale you give me a call ya hear.

I get off at 4pm on saturday,then if it hasn't rained by then I gotta mow my moms,mine,& another ladys' yard.After that if it still hasn't rained & after I spend a lil time with the family I may actually get enough free time to go out n hit CJ for a lil bit.If I do get out there I'll give you a ring.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Het Jonny you better take it easy on Brent on the account that he's getting old(just kidding mr.intimidator).Remember to respect your elders.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOF and I met at 6am in the Main Ramp Area, we headed to the campgrounds to crank. The first area didn't produce but Jonny got to see a beautiful CJ SunriseLOL. I had some nice hits that ripped my Keitech 3" tails off (made me madLOL), but still nothing. We decided to move closer to the point and we hit some trails that had been cut by Lewis and Clark, we found a small beach and fished...nothing, went further busting brush, found a sandbar....nothing, Jonny finally found a path to the point... but nothing (seeing a pattern yet?) At 8 we decided to try the Marina...we threw everything we had on the N Breaker Wall....alot of bites that tore up my twister tails...but nothing. We were getting ready to leave and we decided to try the Handicap platform. We fished awhile and finally I put on a crappie rig and a couple 2" swimbaits and told Jonny I was going to throw into the trees pull out a crappie and get the skunk off...I casted, let it hit bottom, started reeling, got snagged, pulled it through, and hooked a dink crappie to halt the 0'fer (Jonny took a Pic). We then went to the Marina Restaurant to eat @10 and talked to a buddy. Made our way to the Main Boat Ramp and I got to meet BlueBoat98, he had just come off the lake to beat the rain and said it was slow out on the lake too. (BLUEBOAT, just post what you are seeing out there, even if nothing is hitting). So we fished the Ramp area...Man, it was bad slow, we tried everything. We do have the "Picture Of The Year" winner for Steve...Jonny caught something that never should have hit what he was throwing.......And then the rains came and we left about 1. It was a slow but entertaining and fun day fishing with "The Erie Killer"


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Het Jonny you better take it easy on Brent on the account that he's getting old(just kidding mr.intimidator).Remember to respect your elders.


That's just messed up I told Jonny when we were bustin' brush and makin' trails that it is a good thing my wife couldn't see me or I wouldn't be able to use all those Old and Tired excuses I give herLOL


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went out about 6:30pm, wind had picked up from the SW and water had whitecaps...we fished the N Breaker Wall again....inside and out without getting a bite, he was alittle dejected because his "honey-hole" let him down, I took him over to the HC platform and put on a 1/8oz weedless jig head and my "go-to" swimmer and I pulled a crappie out of the trees...he was really starting to fall apart so I casted out to the trees and let in sink then handed him the pole and walked him through what to do...he caught 2 dinks and 2 legal crappies before the heavy rains came about 8:00. We left and he was happy

Looks like the crappie are starting to move back to the trees at the HCP, we'll have to hit some of the other tree locations to see if this is the case in other areas.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent I didn't hear my phone ring on the account that I was snoozing.I actually was allowed to nap for once.Didn't even know you'd called till around 10pm when I actually thought I should check my phone.I didn't get to scratch my fishing itch but I did catch up on some well needed zzzzzzz's.Gotta work from 6-11am tommorrow morning,then it'll be off to take care of my lawn mowing duties.I might be able to actually get out & do some fishing tommorrow evening but like always who knows.

Yeah you better not let your wife in on the fact that you was pretending to be Lewis & Clark out there with Jonny or she'll make your "honey-do" bigger.Atleast you didn't get skunked anytime out there today.Some dink crappie is better than nothing.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

LMFAO "Lewis and Clark" hahahaha 

Brent called that crappie, and yes steve I have a nice pic to put up tomoro  

Well said brent


----------



## spfldbassguy

Which one was Lewis & which one of ya was Clark?

Yeah we gotta see the pic or it doesn't count as being caught(Dales' rules not mine,haveta take it up with him & Brent).

It's always alot more exciting when someone "calls" the fish.Even old people(sorry Brent) through their senility can muster up a "called shot".Just fooling with ya Brent so please don't chuck any CJ boulders at me the next time we're out there.

Got the lil man out for about an hour on sunday evening for some more gill fishing.Brent ya outta see him reeling 'em in with his new Toy Story rod n reel,preety soon he'll be outfishing us all(even Dale).


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Which one was Lewis & which one of ya was Clark?
> 
> Yeah we gotta see the pic or it doesn't count as being caught(Dales' rules not mine,haveta take it up with him & Brent).
> 
> It's always alot more exciting when someone "calls" the fish.Even old people(sorry Brent) through their senility can muster up a "called shot".Just fooling with ya Brent so please don't chuck any CJ boulders at me the next time we're out there.
> 
> Got the lil man out for about an hour on sunday evening for some more gill fishing.Brent ya outta see him reeling 'em in with his new Toy Story rod n reel,preety soon he'll be outfishing us all(even Dale).


I'm whichever one was the best looking

LOL, I got one coming back at ya!

Glad the "Little-Man" is still enjoying his new pole, next year he'll be swimming jigs, maybe I should teach him how to use the Keitech stuff and then he could teach youLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'm whichever one was the best looking
> 
> LOL, I got one coming back at ya!
> 
> Glad the "Little-Man" is still enjoying his new pole, next year he'll be swimming jigs, maybe I should teach him how to use the Keitech stuff and then he could teach youLOL


That's funny stuff right there(whichever one is the best looking),although Jonny might disagree with ya.

I'm cursed with the Keitech stuff like I am with spinnerbaits.Maybe eventually I'll be able to break the curse just like the red sox did a few years back.(hate the sox though)

He looks like Roland Martin out there with his Toy Story rod n reel.


----------



## Intimidator

He looks like Roland Martin out there with his Toy Story rod n reel.[/QUOTE]


I gotta see this....you need to post a pic so we all can enjoy a 2 y/o fishing.

I'll be out for "Brunch" in the Marina tomorrow, you goin' out?


----------



## easytobeme03

sorry havent been out guys.. glad to see that everyone is catching some fish anyway.. 

My grandmother passsed away on Aug, 20th at 5:45 pm ,, the viewing was today and the funeral is tomorrow,, so my fishing will be next to none for a while,, but i like to read what goes on at CJ its my home away from home so to speak,, good luck to all you guys,, even the little intimidator and the new " Roland Martin lol ,,, May your stringers be heavy and your freezers full ....................

Don


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> He looks like Roland Martin out there with his Toy Story rod n reel.



I gotta see this....you need to post a pic so we all can enjoy a 2 y/o fishing.

I'll be out for "Brunch" in the Marina tomorrow, you goin' out?[/QUOTE]

Next time I get him out there I'm gonna have to get a few pics of him reeling in all the bluegills in CJ.

No probably won't get out there I worked til 1am & figured I check the site before getting some z's.Unless I get woke up that is,I'll be sleeping in a lil bit.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Don sorry to hear about the loss your family is experiencing now,my deepest sympathy goes out to you & your family.I've dealt with a few beloved ones passings this year so my heart goes out to you & yours.Whenever you feel like getting back out to your CJ home let us all know & I'm sure you'll have plenty of fishing company.


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> sorry havent been out guys.. glad to see that everyone is catching some fish anyway..
> 
> My grandmother passsed away on Aug, 20th at 5:45 pm ,, the viewing was today and the funeral is tomorrow,, so my fishing will be next to none for a while,, but i like to read what goes on at CJ its my home away from home so to speak,, good luck to all you guys,, even the little intimidator and the new " Roland Martin lol ,,, May your stringers be heavy and your freezers full ....................
> 
> Don


I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Take your time. We're here for you, if you need ANYTHING just call.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out for Brunch....Cool North breeze, water had a nice chop, I'm thinking water temp has dropped a few degrees. Met my old boat buddy to give him the fishing info that Jonny provided about the guy he works for at the Big Lake. Anyway we were talking by the cement wall by the N Breaker Rip-Rap. I casted out into open water between the breaker wall and the boats and had a nice hit, so I reeled in a dink crappie...casted again into open water and another nice hit and reeled in another dink crappie. My buddy looked at me funny so I moved down the wall and threw into the open water between 2 rows of boats and hit 3 more crappie and 1 was a no-doubter-keeper. I went over to the next row and hit another dink in open water. Everything was caught on a double 2" Jap swimbait that is a light silver shad color and a NORMAL not slow retrieve.
He had to leave and I had to get a Marina Burger so that was the end of the fishing...but the good news is that these all were HARD hits and out in open water in the Marina, which hopefully means the fall feast may be getting close


----------



## spfldbassguy

The Crappie King strikes again,nice way to spend your brunch.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent if I don't end up working the weekend I'm gonna have to give ya a ring.I 'm thinking about hitting Kiser on saturday & CJ on sunday but gotta see if I'm working.As with anything those potential plans could be altered a lil bit as to where I might be fishing at.I haven't been over to Madison Lake yet this year & was thinking that might be an option as well.Stilll wanting to go up to Indian sometime this year as well.Decisions,decisions so hard to choose.

I am the Devil now,I posted the 666th post on this thread.So fear me all,my devilish powers can't be reckoned with.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent if I don't end up working the weekend I'm gonna have to give ya a ring.I 'm thinking about hitting Kiser on saturday & CJ on sunday but gotta see if I'm working.As with anything those potential plans could be altered a lil bit as to where I might be fishing at.I haven't been over to Madison Lake yet this year & was thinking that might be an option as well.Stilll wanting to go up to Indian sometime this year as well.Decisions,decisions so hard to choose.
> 
> I am the Devil now,I posted the 666th post on this thread.So fear me all,my devilish powers can't be reckoned with.


Congrats on 666......no way am I fishing with you....lightning bolts may fly out of a "bluebird" sky around youLOL

I'm free and fishing this weekend at CJ. These nights in the 50's are gonna cool that water


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Congrats on 666......no way am I fishing with you....lightning bolts may fly out of a "bluebird" sky around youLOL
> 
> I'm free and fishing this weekend at CJ. These nights in the 50's are gonna cool that water


I'm gonna work this saturday atleast & maybe sunday again to get some more overtime in.Labor Day is coming up & with me being a temp it'll be an unpaid holiday.Saturday is as now a 6-11am shift.If I do sunday it might be6-11am also.So I might be free in the evenings only.Let know if you or you & Dale might go out again in the evenings(if you do good in the morning hours that is)?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey I've never ben struck by anything so far.I might be able to call forth the demons from hell now that I was #666 but I'm not a mother nature casualty as of yet.


----------



## anita

I got a fishing itch that needs scratched but I need money more.I might have to take me a rod & hit those prime ohio ponds on my way to work.Let me know how ya all do in the morning hours cause the only time I'll be able to hit CJ is in the evening hours this weekend.


----------



## Intimidator

anita said:


> I got a fishing itch that needs scratched but I need money more.I might have to take me a rod & hit those prime ohio ponds on my way to work.Let me know how ya all do in the morning hours cause the only time I'll be able to hit CJ is in the evening hours this weekend.


Welcome....Feel Free to join in and ask anything you like...this is a thread about trying to help each other to be more productive in our favorite pastime. Let us know how you do at the ponds. CJ is just starting to cool...so hopefully it will pick up soon


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I'm gonna work this saturday atleast & maybe sunday again to get some more overtime in.Labor Day is coming up & with me being a temp it'll be an unpaid holiday.Saturday is as now a 6-11am shift.If I do sunday it might be6-11am also.So I might be free in the evenings only.Let know if you or you & Dale might go out again in the evenings(if you do good in the morning hours that is)?


I fully understand...Call me if you can fish in the evening and we'll meet you out there


----------



## ssouthard

Went fishing tuesday. Caught one walleye, one cat fish and two crappies. All at the mouth of the marina. Found alot of suspended fish along whisky island near the dam. nothing biting thou....


----------



## Intimidator

ssouthard said:


> Went fishing tuesday. Caught one walleye, one cat fish and two crappies. All at the mouth of the marina. Found alot of suspended fish along whisky island near the dam. nothing biting thou....


Nice....If the fish find all that food just sitting in the Marina, there is going to be some unreal fishing.... I think it's about time to hit the sandbars off the N Breaker Wall again This cool spell may have triggered a fall feeding pattern, but geez it's early! 
Did you try the trees off "whiskey island"


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Here is my picture to beat Steve








Brent, your crappie picture got deleted. I swear you are bad luck with cameras. I was selecting the pictures to copy and paste and I accidentally pressed delete. Thank god I didn't have all of them selected


----------



## Intimidator

Steve,
Jonny dogs me about not taking pics and finally he takes one for me and deletes itLOL

That is a Keitech "Bass" 1/8 jig head 3/0 hook with a 3 1/2" Keitech "Little Spider" bluegill color trailer, we were Bassin' when that hit.

Jonny and his SunRises........ahhhhhh!LOL

I'm taking a half day Friday, I'll be at the Marina at 9am


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent I'd see ya out there friday morning but the lil man isn't feeling too well,got a real bad inner ear infection.Got prescribed amoxicilln for it(bubble gum liquid).

If my retarded brother would call me wanting to take his canoe to kiser & recieve his yearly as# whoopin' in bass fishing. I'd be doing that sunday morning but since he's a wuss I'll probably hit CJ in the morning.Nobody's working sunday so didn't haveta volunteer for that one.

Jonny I thought you was a better fishermen than that?maybe being up on erie so much has made you forget how to fish CJ.I think your lure was bigger than that gill was.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent I'd see ya out there friday morning but the lil man isn't feeling too well,got a real bad inner ear infection.Got prescribed amoxicilln for it(bubble gum liquid).
> 
> Hope he feels better soon


----------



## Intimidator

Arrived at the Marina about 9:30am this morning, Sun was strong, slight NW breeze, and the lake had a light ripple. Bass fingerlings and bigger are everywhere, this was a great Bass spawn also.
I knew it was too late for a bank Walleye...because of the Sun, but I decided to crank anyway in hopes of picking up a Bass. Cranked for an hour with no luck up and down the N Breaker Wall, so I went and got the crappie stuff to end the smell that was starting to follow me. Went to the same place as tuesday and the dinks were still there and biting, I caught 6 dinks in open water between boats. Decided to hit the Breaker Wall again and caught dink after dink bluegill, things slowed about 11:00 and I didn't catch anything else, so I left at Noon. Everyone that I talked to in the Marina sad it was slow and most hadn't caught anything. "Grandma Bluegill" had a nice mess around the NE drainpipe and a friend from South Chuck had a nice mess of 'Gills from out on the S Breaker Wall point (haven't ever seen that many taken from there before).

I'll be out at the Marina again tomorrow (Sat) @ 5:30am cranking....I know those Wally Gators are feeding on my sandbars again and close to shore before the sun comes up. Good fishing to all


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'll be out at the Marina again tomorrow (Sat) @ 5:30am cranking....I know those Wally Gators are feeding on my sandbars again and close to shore before the sun comes up. Good fishing to all



You know the walleye of CJ better than anyone I know.However I don't know alotta people to be honest.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Seriously though I know that if they're there(your lil area),you'll get one or two.Wish I could be there but I gotta get to bed soon,5am comes awful early on a saturday after getting off at 11pm the night before.So while I'm working(helping our economy)you'll be goofing off fishing in the morning.Just remember that Jonny stills thinks he can outfish you.


----------



## Intimidator

Well I guessed right but things didn't work out

Got to CJ @ 5:30am and headed to my spot by the sandbars on the N Breaker Wall, my eyes hadn't fully adjusted so when I stepped on the first rock I heard a familiar HISS and almost pissed myself....A HUGE Raccoon was fishing in my spot...Neither one of us wanted to give up our "honey-hole"...I told him the "Judge" was not forgiving and finally he decided to leave peacefully. 

The Moon was bright, the lake was calm, had a few boaters that headed North, and the fish were busting at the surface..
I cranked for over an hour without getting a bite.....At sunrise I had a Massive Hit and line started peeling, I thought I had a Monster Cat....it was pulling back and forth....I tightened up the drag and started to muscle it in...that was my mistake I finally got it to the rocks and there was my dream Walleye again....and that was the last I saw of him and my 3" Berkley Frenzy Flicker Shad.....all because I was pissed because I thought I had a Cat and hurried to get it in and off my line....50lb Braid was frayed (couldn't tell where it broke) and another Lesson Learned. 
I seen my retired friend from work (The one you met, Jonny) and he heard me cussin' and wanted to know what happened....we talked til about 8 and I left......smellin' like Skunk and still disappointed

HINT: Morning (and I'm sure Evening) Feeding along the rocks and close to shore, then they head out to hide from the Sun.

ANOTHER HINT: Saw Another guy (don't know if he read OGF yesterday) killin' Big 'Gills of the S Breaker Wall Point.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Did you do any more fishin' over the weekend?What'd ya catch?The smell of a skunk?I got off work saturday at 4pm,came home showered,ate,fell asleep til about 9 or 10pm.Didn't even check my phone when I woke up.Stayed up for a lil bit,then went back to sleep.I needed to work on my beauty sleep(musta not worked,I just looked in the mirror)


Ask dale if he's the one who showed Jonny how to catch really small fish outta CJ


----------



## Intimidator

Sunday was a day of preparation....I put new Power Pro on all 5 of my poles, new snap swivals, tore the reels apart, greased and lubed everything, and organized tackle....I know that I didn't have to do all of that but I would beat myself up over all of that stuff if I lost another Big WallyGator...so now I have no excuses. 

I'll be out for tuesday Brunch in the Marina

BaitShop reports of Walleye being taken by the NW corner of the Campground Point, locations 19 and 19A on your GPS Map, also by the RR Trestle Embuttments just further North.


----------



## WalIkng

Tried my luck at cj today. Water temp was 80 in the morning and around 84 when I left. Found alot of crappie around structure on the mainlake in 15 fow. The crappie bite seemed to shut off around noon. Cleaned 14, two were 13". Walleye fishing was slow. Caught 2 shorts and one keeper.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

It sounds and looks like we are finding some perch


----------



## Intimidator

WalIkng said:


> Tried my luck at cj today. Water temp was 80 in the morning and around 84 when I left. Found alot of crappie around structure on the mainlake in 15 fow. The crappie bite seemed to shut off around noon. Cleaned 14, two were 13". Walleye fishing was slow. Caught 2 shorts and one keeper.


Sounds like you also have figured out how to fish CJ.....Congrats


----------



## spfldbassguy

OK Mr.Intimidator how'd your "brunch" out there go?How many did you actually land or did you have to go back to work with the stench of a skunk on ya?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> OK Mr.Intimidator how'd your "brunch" out there go?How many did you actually land or did you have to go back to work with the stench of a skunk on ya?


No one should ever leave CJ skunked unless they want to or just don't care...No matter how bad it is and believe me this is probably the worst fishing in quite a few years, you can still catch Warmouth, 'Gills, and dink Crappie from the bank.

Have you been out lately?

I actually went over to the Dam due to SSouthard and a few others reporting Walleye and Shad "stacking up" on the South end of the lake from the beach to the Dam in deep water...caught 2 nice WB (which was very fun), 2 dink crappie, and 2 no doubter" Crappie. All caught in deep water on Silver Shad Jap 2 inchers. Left @ 10:30...Man it was gettin' warm. We need Rain and a long period of Cool temps to turn things around Good fishing to all


----------



## spfldbassguy

Haven't been out there since about a week ago.Probably gonna take the lil man out there sometime this holiday weekend.Was thinking if I can get to bed here real,real soon that I might get up & hit the dam area as well.Least gotta take my yak out there 1 more time this year.Got a couple of lures that I've been wanting to use.


----------



## Intimidator

Dude...got some new Jap stuff yesterday direct from Singapore/Vietnam. I was having a hard time getting the stuff I was using and the New stuff I wanted to try...so after a few emails and calls I got in contact with a guy/Jarvis who has a 2 stores there and carries all the Jap stuff and has an EBay store. I placed a huge order, shipping was only $15 and I got my order in 3 days, 1 more order and I'll be stocked up for a long while. These fish don't stand a chanceLOL


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I can't believe your going to set foot on a boat Brent, you might as well just give me your gto and I'll give you my dingy


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent you definitely have the "fever" my fellow angler.I'll be heading up to kiser on saturday with my brother.Gonna make him wish he never woke up that morning.However on sunday morning I'm gonna be out at CJ.If the winds aren't gonna be to bad I'm gonna bring my yak for the dam area.Probably take the lil man back out as well at some point too,so he can haul in some serious amount of fish.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I can't believe your going to set foot on a boat Brent, you might as well just give me your gto and I'll give you my dingy


Hey, I can catch Walleye from the bank.... I'm goin' out with SSouthard to learn a few things from the "Boating Walleye Master" so I can be a "True Walleye Master" on land or waterLOL
I told Steve I didn't care if I fished or not...I just wanted to watch and learn...Just by talking to him on the phone you realize that he's a thinking fisherman who you can run thoughts or ideas by and his experience knowing how they act in deep water is gonna help me find them from the bank. I also want to try some of the bigger Jap Stuff and the Berkley Flicker from the boat

You could never handle "THE GOAT"


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> However on sunday morning I'm gonna be out at CJ.If the winds aren't gonna be to bad I'm gonna bring my yak for the dam area.Probably take the lil man back out as well at some point too,so he can haul in some serious amount of fish.


Give me a call (since you never answer yoursLOL) I'll be out Sunday also. I have a Family wedding to attend Sat so my day is shot, I'm glad OhioState plays tonight or we would have had problems

Make Bro Pay....


----------



## ssouthard

Well I hope we catch some fish Brent, I have no special touch catching CJ walleye Its just a little luck is all!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

It's something me & him do every year.It's all in fun but I know that he wants to outfish me just as I do him.Gotta talk a bunch of (bleep) to eachother beforehand.

I'm definitely going out to CJ on sunday morning.Hope the winds aren't too bad,really wanna take on the damn area in my yak.I got a lure(can't remember the name of it)that's a "tailspin".Supposed to look like a dying shad.Looks like an excellent lure to use on the suspended fish holding in the area.Plus gotta use a roostertail as well.If the roostertail fails to produce then it's time for a road runner jig head with either a small swimbait or curly tail grub.If the "tailspin" doesn't produse then I'd tie on a deep diving crank.


----------



## Intimidator

ssouthard said:


> Well I hope we catch some fish Brent, I have no special touch catching CJ walleye Its just a little luck is all!!!


Steve,
That's not what is important to me I have alot of questions about the lake, weather, cover effect, and their movement that I am trying to piece together. I also want you to see the stuff I use on the bank and show me if it can work in deep water. Hey if other guys want to fish I'm happy just to keep you company and learn.


----------



## spfldbassguy

A wedding on Labor Day weekend?Cmon people that's crazy.They couldn't have picked any other weekend?.Well that sucks that your saturday was so rudely taken away from youbut atleast you'll still have two days left to enjoy.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> It's something me & him do every year.It's all in fun but I know that he wants to outfish me just as I do him.Gotta talk a bunch of (bleep) to eachother beforehand.
> 
> I'm definitely going out to CJ on sunday morning.Hope the winds aren't too bad,really wanna take on the damn area in my yak.I got a lure(can't remember the name of it)that's a "tailspin".Supposed to look like a dying shad.Looks like an excellent lure to use on the suspended fish holding in the area.Plus gotta use a roostertail as well.If the roostertail fails to produce then it's time for a road runner jig head with either a small swimbait or curly tail grub.If the "tailspin" doesn't produse then I'd tie on a deep diving crank.


Sounds like a good "Battle-Plan" Just remember that they were deep Tuesday, I was launching casts as far as possible (two 1/8 oz jig heads) and letting it sink to the bottom before I started my retreive. I hope this Cold front and maybe its wind and rain stir them up and get them moving.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> A wedding on Labor Day weekend?Cmon people that's crazy.They couldn't have picked any other weekend?.Well that sucks that your saturday was so rudely taken away from youbut atleast you'll still have two days left to enjoy.


My Wife's niece...my wife pretty much raised her and is her Maid-Of-Honor, this girl turned out so well because of my wife, I'm proud of both of them They wanted a Fall wedding and planned it because there was no game


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> My Wife's niece...my wife pretty much raised her and is her Maid-Of-Honor, this girl turned out so well because of my wife, I'm proud of both of them They wanted a Fall wedding and planned it because there was no game


All because there's no game huh.Buckeye fans take their ball seriously.Sounds very cool though,have fun & don't get too drunk.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> All because there's no game huh.Buckeye fans take their ball seriously.Sounds very cool though,have fun & don't get too drunk.


I don't drink....Indian Heritage....Bad Mix


----------



## Intimidator

Received permission from my beautiful Wife to fish early Saturday morning....Will be on the Dam about 6am and moving from there. Will be back out Sunday morning and Monday with Dale
Good fishing to all


----------



## Intimidator

Couldn't sleep, got up too early and ended up going out too early. Arrived at the Dam at 4:45am. I did not dress warm enough...Period. I was cold and miserable but decided to "Man-Up". Wind was blowing from the West which helped because the Dam cut some of it. I started out on the FD throwing the double rig with the new 2.8" Jap swimbaits (blue/black/silver glit), I could barely see where they landed after a cast. Fish were breaking water all around but it was too dark. I casted for a long while and had a massive hit...I thought it was a Walleye so I took my time bringing it in...I pulled it up after a nice fight and I had 2 nice WB...I was alittle disappointed but it was fun. Casted a few more times without catching anything and moved down on the rocks towards alot of topwater action....I hit a school of Pre-Dawn feeding WB...I casted..Boom, casted again..Boom....caught 10 nice ones in a row and then NOTHING.....I casted until almost Sunrise and got colder and colder so I decided to leave. Was going to hit the Marina but Schulers, Coffee, and Warmth, plus a Nap were calling for me......I be back out tomorrow around dawn at the Marina and dressed warmer Good fishing to all


----------



## spfldbassguy

Wow you did get out there early,I bet you was cold.Didn't your momma teach you to wear the apporopiate clothing while playing outdoors?Shoulda known it was gonna be cold out there this morning.Atleast you got into a lil WB action,that's always fun.I'm probably going out there later today somewhere just don't know when yet.I'll definitely be out there in the morning tommorrow.


----------



## spfldbassguy

43degrees out when I arrived at the dam area of CJ.Glad the winds weren't blowing too bad at all.Fished that area from 6-7:30am without recieving one single taker.Went to the boat ramp area & fished till about 8:30/8:45am & had only 1 bite on my rapala crank.Somehow I missed it,so I caught nothing.Wife had to work this morning for a few hours so I had to get home or otherwise I'd tried the marina area as well.

Gonna take the lil guy out there later today.Now that he's feeling better I can get him out there reelin' in the bluegills.

I gotta shower now to get the stench of the skunk off of me.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Where was you at Mr.Intimidator,sleeping in?Probably didn't wanna brave the elements 2 days in a row considering you've crested the top of the hill awhile agoFigured I'd seen ya out there cranking away.I only counted 6 boats out on the water that I could see.ONe boat had to be taken out cause it just wouldn't start.Those two guys did all that they could but the boat still said "not today fellas".Well anyways you don't have to worry cause I didn't catch 'em all.One woulda been nice though.Lotta carp going airborne as well.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Fished the handicapped dock at the marina. Cut shad, shrimp, and tossing a lot of what I had in my bag and nothing. Then moved over to the dock area, nothing. Headed to the boat ramp now.


----------



## Intimidator

Yep, I'm baby sittin' my wife....she's alittle under the weatherLOL

I just don't think the water has cooled enough for anything to consistantly have any kind of pattern, they are still catching dink crappie and nice perch out of trees that can be reached by bank, 'Gills along the rocks/trees, and if you're lucky enough to find a shad school close, you might catch ANYTHING or nothing

If you boys want to meet up tomorrow (Monday, any time) let me know, I may take Dale Bluegillin' in the Marina.


----------



## ssouthard

I am planning on going fishing Tuesday at about 0700am


----------



## Intimidator

Went out tonight from 6:30-8:30 in the Marina, fished the N Breaker Wall. Caught 1 decent Crappie on 2.8" Jap swimbait, got hung up and lost both of them so I put on 2 new 3.8" colors Lime/Chart and Sexy Shad and didn't catch a thing the rest of the night. Tried the sandbars but no bites, even after dark.
Talked to Steve and his boy, they were 'gillin' on the point and doing OK. The Marina was BUSY but no one was hauling much in. Water is still warm and I didn't see any shad schools close. Good fishin' to all


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fishing was all about the spurt today.When Brent got snagged & had to retie his stuff was when my boy & myself caught the most in all about 10min.Big gills hit back to back to back.I think we caught 6 in that 10min.Before & after that it was slow even by bluegill standards.Got to chat with Brent a lil bit before we got snagged again & decided to call it a day.The lil man was happier playin' with a recently deceased shad than he was fishin'.All in all we had fun out there.

Hey avgjoe what time you get to the boat ramp?I left there about 8:30 this morning,musta just missed you all.


----------



## Intimidator

ssouthard said:


> I am planning on going fishing Tuesday at about 0700am


Take your phone with you and I'll call when I'm out for brunch on Tuesday
Brent


----------



## Tin Guppy

Fished today 8:30 - 1200 2 little cats, 1 sunny mostly drifted. At least no skunk on me water temp was 74.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Report time fellas, I know labor day weekend is the second most fished time out there


----------



## Intimidator

Jonny
It was busy but not alot to report...If you wanted a BlueGill cookout you could eat good, but if you desired anything else for your cookout you were gonna have alot of hungry people.......luckily I had alot in the freezer


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey avgjoe what time you get to the boat ramp?I left there about 8:30 this morning,musta just missed you all.


We were out there on Sunday, we stayed until about noon or so. Did you go out on your Yak? We saw someone unload one and head out, I wondered if it was you. Ford Ranger?

We headed out to Kiser yesterday in search of the elusive Striped Bass. They stayed clear of us, but my brother did catch a LM in the lily pads and Ashley caught 2 LM on a Cotton Cordell Rattle Trap. I was 0 for the day, I figured I would let them win since I beat them both the last 2 times we went out.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> We were out there on Sunday, we stayed until about noon or so. Did you go out on your Yak? We saw someone unload one and head out, I wondered if it was you. Ford Ranger?
> 
> We headed out to Kiser yesterday in search of the elusive Striped Bass. They stayed clear of us, but my brother did catch a LM in the lily pads and Ashley caught 2 LM on a Cotton Cordell Rattle Trap. I was 0 for the day, I figured I would let them win since I beat them both the last 2 times we went out.


Nope wasn't me,stuck to bank fishing.Like a moron I didn't check the weather beforehand & was thinking it was still gonna be windy so I didn't take the yak out.Wish I'd run home & picked it up real quick.

Hey I was at Kiser with my brother yesterday as well.Red canoe.He caught 3LM,I got 2LM.Although he got me on numbers,I caught the biggest of the day.We caught most of ours on 1/4oz & 1/2oz rattletraps.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Think I might try to get the lil guy out either wednesday or thursday morning.Gonna take the leftover waxworms from our last trip & maybe get some crappie minnows.Anyone catching anything on minnows lately?Maybe I'll take some Wheaties out there again to try for a carp.Haven't caught a carp this year & figure I might as well give it a go.Especially seeing how I never fish for 'em all that much.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent did you get out there on your brunch?


----------



## Intimidator

Had brunch at the Marina yesterday, it was like a ghost town out there, only saw 2 boats. I guess fishing season is over except for the die-hards. Very windy from the SW with whitecaps....Caught 2 "No-Doubter" Crappie from the Handicap platform (casting with the wind), had some nice 100 yd castsLOL. Too hard to fish anywhere else because I didn't want all those hooks flying back in my face Went over to the bait shop and had a burger and fries and talked with the "Local Everyday Baitshop Fishermen/Women" They all agreed that the Crappie were coming back in the Marina and that some nice ones are being caught again. I talked to a friend who caught 20 Crappies (4 legal) Monday around noon at the corner of the S Breaker Wall. Everyone I talked to uses minnows and they say the bite timing is inconsistant.


----------



## Intimidator

SSouthard, 
I'll be at the Marina @5:45am tomorrow(Thursday). Took the day off and I'm gonna crank the sandbars on the N Breaker Wall before dawn. I'm gonna get that elusive 30" WallyGator


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> SSouthard,
> I'll be at the Marina @5:45am tomorrow(Thursday). Took the day off and I'm gonna crank the sandbars on the N Breaker Wall before dawn. I'm gonna get that elusive 30" WallyGator


You'll eventually get your 30" eye,you definitely put in enough time.You got better vision than me cause at 5:45am it's awful dark still.I'm sure your wife would be upset if you came home with a facefull of stitches from taking a few hooks to your noggin.


----------



## Intimidator

Made it to the Marina @ 5:40 am......Man, it was dark...and cold...I had plenty of clothes on this time and was toasty. Thank Heavens all the Marina lights were on because I've never seen so many racoons in one place.....Fall must be close because they were running around with fish, carrying McDonalds bags, and taking trash bags out of the cans looking for food, it was kinda cool watching them. 
I was the only human around and not a single boat on the water, the Marina was calm, so I decided to fish on the cement walls close to the lights so I could see. Started throwing the new 2.8" Jap swimbaits in the bluegill color which is darker and showed up good in the lighted water, I'm trying the 2.8's hoping smaller fish won't hit it. Had a couple nice hits but missed them so I moved east on the wall in-between the 2 rows of boats where I had caught Crappies in open water before. The crappies started hitting in the same spot...I ended up catching 13 "No Doubters" and somehow 3 dinks....there must be Christmas Trees or something there to hold these fish I released everything in the same spot
Finally at 6:45am I could see enough to go crank the sandbars, by the time the sun had come up at about 8am I hadn't had a bite. Decide to go back to the crappies....little did I know, they were done. I fished the whole N Marina....nothing. Went to the S Breaker Wall...nothing. Went back to the N Marina and left at Noon. I didn't catch a single fish after the Sun came up. Anyway it was a beautiful day...but, the water needs to cool some before the fishing heats up. Good fishing to all

Thinking about fishing early Saturday (after dawn), hopefully before the rain and get home before the "Big Game"


----------



## spfldbassguy

A hurricane is coming to columbus on saturday & the results aren't gonna be pretty for some unlucky buckeyes.(yes I'm stirring the pot with that one).


----------



## spfldbassguy

Glad to read you learned your lesson about dressing warm.It'd be hard to fish as much as you do if you was sick.

The crappie king lives......there's no doubt that you love 'em & can catch 'em.

You do know that your 30" eye is still swimming around in there taunting you.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> A hurricane is coming to columbus on saturday & the results aren't gonna be pretty for some unlucky buckeyes.(yes I'm stirring the pot with that one).


Just alot of "Hot Air" coming up from the South saturday

O-H.......I-O GO BUCKS!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Glad to read you learned your lesson about dressing warm.It'd be hard to fish as much as you do if you was sick.
> 
> The crappie king lives......there's no doubt that you love 'em & can catch 'em.
> 
> You do know that your 30" eye is still swimming around in there taunting you.


I normally have to relearn the dressing warm lesson each Fall, it's better fishing if your comfortable instead of frozen. Now before I go out I remember that it's much easier to take clothes off if you get warm

Crappie and I have that "Special" bond....It was my GrandMothers favorite fish and she taught me everything she knew about Crappie fishing. I am just improving and continuing Her legacy.

Mr Toothy can only taunt me for so longLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well sir your grandmother taught you very well then.She musta been a heck of an angler.


Ya know I think I hear that 30''er snickering at ya right now.(nan nan a boo boo,you cant catch me)


----------



## spfldbassguy

College football winners on saturday will be....Notre Dame,Alabama,Florida State,& the Hurricanes.H-U-R-R-I-C-A-N-E-S 28-21 over the Buckeyes.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> College football winners on saturday will be....Notre Dame,Alabama,Florida State,& the Hurricanes.H-U-R-R-I-C-A-N-E-S 28-21 over the Buckeyes.


I'm going to be a Big Ten Homer.......Michigan, Penn State+points , Oklahoma, and the Bucks.......O-H....I-O


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Well sir your grandmother taught you very well then.She musta been a heck of an angler.
> 
> That she was.....she lived to fish and hunt. She was a 96y/o full blooded Cherokee, she fished til she was 95 and drove herself everywhere, hunted rabbits until she was 89 with a .22. She made the best rabbit gravy
> She understood nature...and knew what fish were biting when, what they were eating, and when they could be caught bank fishing. Rabbits, squirrels, and Birds seemed to sit motionless waiting for her to take a shot. She knew how to live off the land and never took more than she needed. She never went to the doctor...she was the doctor. It was amazing and something I'm trying to learn. I can't believe that I was so ignorant and didn't pay more attention but some of it is coming back.
> 
> 
> Ya know I think I hear that 30''er snickering at ya right now.(nan nan a boo boo,you cant catch me)


It's only a matter of time I'll be calling you to come and take PicsLOL


----------



## Intimidator

01KingFisher,
You can catch 'Gills all day long on red worms, meal worms, or wax worms, all around the Marina or riprap. Everything else is hit and miss, Crappies are starting to stage at the trees again and moving in the Marina, WB and Cats are still following the shad in deeper water and the 'Eyes are stagnant during the day. LM and SM can be found around the shallows and riprap....the water is still warm but just starting to drop a few degrees. We need some rain and cold temps to get the Fall bite heated up.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent your grandmother sounds like one heck of a lady.Shame on you for not paying more attentionto her teachings.Rabbit gravy?Don't think I've ever had any of that before.Never heard of it,what ya eat it on?

When you land that 30"er call me & I'll take a pic for ya(hope my camera doesn't break thoughLOL).How upset would you be if I caught it before you?It'd be on accident probably if that ever happened.Hell I'd take a 20''er at this point.

I'll probably be seeing you out there here in a few hours.Hopefully the crappie will be biting for me as well.Want some fresh crappie for our saturday night dinner.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Brent your grandmother sounds like one heck of a lady.Shame on you for not paying more attentionto her teachings.Rabbit gravy?Don't think I've ever had any of that before.Never heard of it,what ya eat it on?
> 
> When you land that 30"er call me & I'll take a pic for ya(hope my camera doesn't break thoughLOL).How upset would you be if I caught it before you?It'd be on accident probably if that ever happened.Hell I'd take a 20''er at this point.
> 
> ll probably be seeing you out there here in a few hours.Hopefully the crappie will be biting for me as well.Want some fresh crappie for our saturday night dinner.


Rabbit Gravy over mashed taters and the rabbit meat.

(Yoda's Voice)Luke...Believe In The Force You Must, Teach You I Will

I overslept, be out Sunday Morning for sure, call if you're going out.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hit the marina area saturday morning & left smelling like a skunk.Lost my chatterbait too.I tried everything I had also.Rattletrap,swimbait,pop-r,chatterbait,spinnerbait,roostertail,nothing was working for me.Shoulda brought my bluegill lures,maybe they woulda been biting.

Overslept?What kind of dedicated angler are you?

If I don't "oversleep" I'm probably gonna try to hit Kiser or George Rogers or maybe CJ(again).Haven't decided on where yet.

Didn't even watch the "big game"(I ended up sleeping most of the day after I got back from CJ).Seen the highlights of it though.All you Buckeye fans should be happy I picked Miami to win because if I'd said Ohio State was gonna win,they'd lost the game.Everytime I pick against OSU they win,when I pick 'em they lose.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Did you get out this morning Brent?Did you slay them crappie again?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I picked Miami to win because if I'd said Ohio State was gonna win,they'd lost the game.Everytime I pick against OSU they win,when I pick 'em they lose.


And I'm suppose to believe this You were 25% for your picks.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Did you get out this morning Brent?Did you slay them crappie again?


Made it to the Marina @ 6am and fished til 9am. Beautiful out...caught 5 dinks before dawn and then nothing....water is still too warm. Man, we need a cold rain and a good frost, then some cool temps...until then, we can try new lures and practice


----------



## walleyejigger

fished the road beds and the humps today 1 gill and 1 small perch for my efferts but felt good to wet a line . water was 72 degrees . wont be long


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> fished the road beds and the humps today 1 gill and 1 small perch for my efferts but felt good to wet a line . water was 72 degrees . wont be long


Is the water heating back up in the afternoon? I slipped just before I left today and the water that rushed into my shoes was still pretty warm Are you marking fish on the humps and it's just a tuff bite? The recent reports have been that the 'Eyes are stationary in the South end of the lake in deep water just above the thermocline.
Thanks for the reports, Brent


----------



## walleyejigger

Intimidator said:


> Is the water heating back up in the afternoon? I slipped just before I left today and the water that rushed into my shoes was still pretty warm Are you marking fish on the humps and it's just a tuff bite? The recent reports have been that the 'Eyes are stationary in the South end of the lake in deep water just above the thermocline.
> Thanks for the reports, Brent


marked a few out on the humps but nothing great . i think the shad has a lot to do with the fish not bitting . i have alwas been abel to cath eyes no matter how hot the water got . there was a late shad spawn there about 12 years ago and the bite shut down then to .


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> And I'm suppose to believe this You were 25% for your picks.


Never said I was a college football expert(that's why I don't bet money).I figured that Notre Dame would beat Michigan at home but I didn't count on their QB having that good of a game.I picked Florida State again only because they was at home.The only reason I even picked Miami was to stir it up a lil bit.I kinda knew all along that the Buckeyes wasn't gonna lose that game at home.I root against the Buckeyes because as a kid I was "told" that I had to be a Buckeyes fan by most of my pals & if I wasn't then I was a "traitor".So whoever & wherever they play next week their opponent will be my pick.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey atleast you didn't go in the water after slipping.Coulda been like me & actually fell down & broke something.Well atleast you caught something,even if they was dinks.


----------



## BlueBoat98

No, I'm not dead... just haven't had much to say this year.

After 7 days on Lake Ontario I brought back 35.5 pounds of Salmon fillets. Back to reality on C.J. I was also out on Sunday. Almost came up on some shotguns before I saw them and the one guy flashed a light at me. I thought those geese were pretty still! Fished the west shoreline and found one short Eye and a couple of short Crappies, Gills and a dink perch. Moved out in the middle and found a couple more dinks. No more Eyes. Wind kicked up and I bailed by about 10:30. Nice therapy but I usually (used to) catch a whole lot more fish of all varieties out there.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Blueboat that's a nice haul of Salmon fillets.Yeah it did get pretty windy sunday,atleast you caught something.Glad to hear you avoided bringing home any shotgun shells.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Mr.Intimidator I betcha you're taking your brunch out there on tuesday morning aren't ya?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Mr.Intimidator I betcha you're taking your brunch out there on tuesday morning aren't ya?


Yes, Yes, I did.
Met an old friend who used to work for me. He just took up fishing again after not fishing for about 20 years. Been helping him get back into the swing of things

Got [email protected] 8:30 and the ENTIRE lake was like glass had a slight breeze but no ripples at all. Sky was overcast and looking like rain. Fish and Carp were jumping everywhere. Only seen 7-8 boats and about 10 people around the entire Marina. The Bass fingerlings around the rocks are busting anything they can get into their mouths, this is a fantastic Bass spawn, if they continue to grow and hide in the Marina for another couple weeks they'll be big enough to be safe from most predators.
Fished until 10:30am and only caught a 12" SM, 3 dink Crappie, and a nice BlueGill. All were caught Lakeside off the N Beaker Wall, I didn't have a bite inside the Marina or the Handicap Platform which was Vacant. Didn't see anyone else catch a fish while I was there. 
If you are a "Banker", the water is still too warm, the shad are still out to sea,...and so are the fish we're chasing The leaves are falling which will put some tannic acid in the water which is a signal for them to eat..now all we need are cold rains and temps to move the shad and feeding fish to shallow/warmer water, where hopefully we can re-fill the freezers


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Tried trolling for eyes and jigging for crappie/walleye. Slow most of day, a fish here and there, but then found some crappie and ended with about 3 dozen caught. Kept a dozen 10"ers and gave them away at the ramp to some bank fisherman. Crappie were in about 11 fow on structure and the water temp was 69. Crappie were caught on a hook and sinker with the minnow tail hooked on the bottom. Very light bites today, heaviness or a slight quiver was about it.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I figured you was gonna go out there on your brunch. Tuesdays seem like the day you always do that. Glad to hear you're helping your buddy get back into the swing of things. I'm also glad to hear that you caught something. It's just a matter of time now before it all "heats up" out there again.Yeehaw!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Tried trolling for eyes and jigging for crappie/walleye. Slow most of day, a fish here and there, but then found some crappie and ended with about 3 dozen caught. Kept a dozen 10"ers and gave them away at the ramp to some bank fisherman. Crappie were in about 11 fow on structure and the water temp was 69. Crappie were caught on a hook and sinker with the minnow tail hooked on the bottom. Very light bites today, heaviness or a slight quiver was about it.


Very Nice...Thanks for the updates and for making me envious


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I figured you was gonna go out there on your brunch. Tuesdays seem like the day you always do that. Glad to hear you're helping your buddy get back into the swing of things. I'm also glad to hear that you caught something. It's just a matter of time now before it all "heats up" out there again.Yeehaw!!!



I'm ready for more action too....but this slow period is when you hone your skills...I picked up a new 1.5" Jap swimbait in smoke glitter for Spring so I broke it out yesterday to see how it moved in the water. SM, crappie, and 'Gills like it and that's what I thought. Smoke/silver glitter swimbaits or twister tails are a deadly "Secret" on fish in CJ and I found the best smoke glitter I've ever used, with all the Jap qualities I like. I think my Jap Arsenal is just about complete for any fishing I do and I'm stocked up on everything I use. Now I am confident in my knowledge, my poles/reels/line, and all of my lures for each species.......Now that I am totally confident in my fishing ability...IT'S TIME FOR "MOTHER NATURE" TO CRUSH ME


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> No, I'm not dead... just haven't had much to say this year.
> 
> After 7 days on Lake Ontario I brought back 35.5 pounds of Salmon fillets. Back to reality on C.J. I was also out on Sunday. Almost came up on some shotguns before I saw them and the one guy flashed a light at me. I thought those geese were pretty still! Fished the west shoreline and found one short Eye and a couple of short Crappies, Gills and a dink perch. Moved out in the middle and found a couple more dinks. No more Eyes. Wind kicked up and I bailed by about 10:30. Nice therapy but I usually (used to) catch a whole lot more fish of all varieties out there.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


This is a year to remember...the weather, new patterns, shad explosion, etc. Hopefully we've learned a few things we can do to catch fish and alot of things not to do.


----------



## spfldbassguy

What you said about smoke glitter lures makes sense to me,great shad imitation.


----------



## Intimidator

I'm thinking (maybe hoping too much) that these storms are going to churn up the water and cool things off some more at CJ. We've had some serious wind with more to come....I'm looking at going out after work if the weather breaks/holds for a few hours but definitely this weekend. We need to get that thermocline busted up and get everything moving again


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'm hoping that it actually does rain because we need it badly.Not just to help jump start our fishing again but also to "green" up all of our lawns.


----------



## downtime8763

Fished CJ on Wednesday from 2pm till pm and caught only ten two being keepers,plan on being on the water again Friday.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

If I get my TONS of homework done Saturday, I'll be out Sunday most of the day if it doesn't rain. I've been without Internet connectivity for a week which put me behind in my classes since I have to post homework and tests online. Hopefully it'll be nice and cool out and they'll move in close for us.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Fished CJ on Wednesday from 2pm till pm and caught only ten two being keepers,plan on being on the water again Friday.


You either had a decent Crappie day for the weather or a great Walleye day, so which was it 

How's the water temp? Did you catch them deep or shallow? Are you marking fish that are holding to any of the new cover? Are you seeing any shad schools moving shallower? Are you catching your fish on shad colored lures or livebait?
I've printed this whole thread so far, that way we'll have it for future reference. The answers to these questions may help all of us in future years Thanks for the help, Brent


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> If I get my TONS of homework done Saturday, I'll be out Sunday most of the day if it doesn't rain. I've been without Internet connectivity for a week which put me behind in my classes since I have to post homework and tests online. Hopefully it'll be nice and cool out and they'll move in close for us.


You make sure and call me and I'll come look you up


----------



## Intimidator

CJ got blasted last night with high winds, heavy rain, and hail. I'd say she should have turned over....we'll see if it did any good tonight and this weekend


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> CJ got blasted last night with high winds, heavy rain, and hail. I'd say she should have turned over....we'll see if it did any good tonight and this weekend


Wow and I missed it all,didn't even know it even rained really. See what I get for working 2nd shift hours.

Wife's working in the morning hours tommorrow so I'll probably go out sometime in the late afternoon time period. Probably 3 or 4pm or somewhere thereabouts.


----------



## downtime8763

Out this morning from 6:50am to 12:50pm, tried jigging ( a few crappie caught ) then trolled but no eye. Noticed bate was in clouds and fish in them water was 4-5 deg. cooled than yesterday so it's starting. Hope to be on the water again next week good lord willing and the wife ok's it.Have a map of the fish attractor locations,If anyone wants a copy just send me a pm and I'll return on to you.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Out this morning from 6:50am to 12:50pm, tried jigging ( a few crappie caught ) then trolled but no eye. Noticed bate was in clouds and fish in them water was 4-5 deg. cooled than yesterday so it's starting. Hope to be on the water again next week good lord willing and the wife ok's it.Have a map of the fish attractor locations,If anyone wants a copy just send me a pm and I'll return on to you.


Nice report Hit some of those cover locations and let us know how you do. 

I'll be out Sat Morning in the Marina about 7am, and again Sun Morning....same time, same place.


----------



## Intimidator

Couldn't sleep so I got out to the Marina about 5:30 this morning....just in time for the Raccoon and Possum breakfast. Lake was rippled from an Easterly breeze, no one else was on the lake. Fished under the lights on the N side of the Marina and caught (5) dink crappie probably feeding under the lights, caught (4) 5 inch LM under the dock closest to the N Breaker Wall, and caught (2) nice 'Gills where the cement wall turns to rip-rap. I caught everything on the 1.5" smoke silver Jap swimbaits even though I don't know if colors even mattered. Finally got light enough to see about 7 so I started cranking the 3.8" Lime/Chart Jap swimbaits on the sandbars. Had 2 nice "hits" and missed both and then had another and I let it hold on longer before reeling....It was a 17" Walleye, I couldn't believe how warm it was or my hands were that cold. I put him back in CJ and casted a few more times and then moved down past the tree and had another hit and ended up reeling in the twin 'Eye to the last one, it was 17" also, I put him back in and casted until the Sun came up at 8. 
I moved all around the N Marina and didn't catch anything else, went and had a Burger and fries at 10:00 at the Marina Restaurant, then went to the Main Boat Ramp and fished til 11:30 without a bite. Another weekend of not catching anything once the Sun came up....but I did get legal #25 and #26...it's been so long I think I lost count...good thing I printed this entire thread. 

I'll be starting at the dam tomorrow (Sun) morning at 6:45.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Not being able to sleep translated into catchin' a couple "eyes'' and a couple other species as well. Good job on landing all of 'em. How deep was you catchin' 'em ? Was this one of those times where you had to wait till it hit bottom before starting your retrieve or are they feeding shallower now? If I don't go up to Kiser I might see you out there. Gonna wait until the morning to make my final decision on where to go.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Not being able to sleep translated into catchin' a couple "eyes'' and a couple other species as well. Good job on landing all of 'em. How deep was you catchin' 'em ? Was this one of those times where you had to wait till it hit bottom before starting your retrieve or are they feeding shallower now? If I don't go up to Kiser I might see you out there. Gonna wait until the morning to make my final decision on where to go.


Still in 10'-12' of water on the sandbars.


----------



## Intimidator

Arrived at the Dam @ 7:00 this morning....the weather was beautiful and the lake had a slight ripple. As soon as I walked to the floating dock I saw a man and a woman fishing and I knew right away it was AverageJoe and his Girlfriend. All you need to say about those two are that they are "Good People" and perfect together. Joe is a big, imposing, nice guy and Ashley is the petite sweetheart. She made me laugh when she said she likes to fish for big fish that fight...I knew right then what she's made of...It was very nice and a pleasure to fish with them.
Fish were jumping all around but that was about all the action any of us could muster. They were fishing various catfish baits and Joe was casting cranks and swimming jigs, and I went through everything I brought and only caught a nice eating Channel Cat on a 2" swimbait.... and yes I returned it unharmed to CJ. We had a few nice bites but didn't get anything else close enough to see what it was. We chatted and fished until about 10:30 and by then we were all hungry and left to eat.

I went back to the Marina and had a burger and talked with an old friend Jerry. Jerry said he was going to start using artificials next year and wanted some pointers so we talked about all the stuff he needed, color selection, etc. I showed him my setups and fished with him outside the bait shop until 12:30.......I still didn't catch anything, even fishing in the trees, I did get to see a 10" 'Gill that was caught beside us on a minnow....right now it's just a tough bite, the water is still warm and the shad are still out in deep water so that's where the majority of the fish are...needless to say the fishing wasn't great but getting out, meeting new friends, and chatting with old friends made for a very nice day Good fishing to all.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I got the little man out today,yup our usual spot at the marina. We got exactly zero nibbles,bites,bobber downs,zilch,zip,nadda,nothing. I just couldn't get him into any bluegill action. So we left CJ and went to the ponds out at Prime Ohio. We did manage to actually catch something there,2 bluegills. My litle guy has developed a bad habit now,pee peeing whereever he's at outside. Close your eyes & picture this,2 1/2 year old with pants,underwear around his ankles whizzing right by 41. So if anyone that was leaving the fairgrounds(antique show or something like that) was passing by at the time they got a "show". This was in full view of the highway patrol station too. I was trying to rebait his hook when he whipped it out & proceeded to do his business. I even did a double take when I looked behind me & seen what was going on. Goes to show that you never know what your kid is gonna do and where he'll do it at.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I hope nobody was offended by my pee pee post. I thought it was kinda funny after the fact. For anyone that knows me,he's my only kid so this is all new to me.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I hope nobody was offended by my pee pee post. I thought it was kinda funny after the fact. For anyone that knows me,he's my only kid so this is all new to me.


Steve, if anyone is offended by that...they need help

Dale went through the same phase....One time I walked out in the front yard and seen him and the dog squatting down together, I ask him what he was doing and he said "Dad, that's where Daccus goes and I had to GO #2 too", sure enough...I walked out there and there was a huge dog pile and a small human pileLOL

I guess since the fishing is slow we can tell funny kid stories


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Steve, if anyone is offended by that...they need help
> 
> Dale went through the same phase....One time I walked out in the front yard and seen him and the dog squatting down together, I ask him what he was doing and he said "Dad, that's where Daccus goes and I had to GO #2 too", sure enough...I walked out there and there was a huge dog pile and a small human pileLOL
> 
> I guess since the fishing is slow we can tell funny kid stories


 Now that woulds been a sight to see,him and the dog going #2 together. Hey you never know who's gonna find something offensive around here.


----------



## Intimidator

I just read a couple articles and learned a few things that I didn't know....First, the best time to fish for FALL crappie is at NIGHT and close to shore...... Anyone know why?
Second, the Walleye reaches it's heaviest weight of the year in OCTOBER, even more then at pre-spawn. Boys, get ready to haul in some "Hawgs" in a few weeks

I'll be out for Brunch tomorrow (8:30) maybe for the last time due to the Contract.....the fish may not be biting but come out and chat


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I 100% disagree with that october quote but thats just me. Lol

I agree with the crappie. I'd say it has to do with baitfish and they're pupils adjusting slower to the light change. or of course temperature


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well if is your last brunch out there for awhile you need to make it count. Tear 'em up for all of us.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I 100% disagree with that october quote but thats just me. Lol
> 
> I agree with the crappie. I'd say it has to do with baitfish and they're pupils adjusting slower to the light change. or of course temperature


They had the data, said that ALL Walleyes will try to gorge themselves daily thru October, to fatten up for the lean winter months. The end of October is the peak of their obesity.

In Fall most Shad/etc are too large for crappie in deep water, the crappie rely on the late or last hatches of Shad, BlueGill, and other fry. These fry must stay around the rip-rap and shallows for warmth and protection, the crappie move shallow at night for easy feasts, the big ones go back to depths during the day, and if cover is present the smaller crappie stay close to the easy food.


----------



## Intimidator

Brunch (8:30-10:30am) was tough....Wind was out of the EAST (??), water had a nice ripple and was warm to the touch, had one boater tell me the surface temp in the Marina was 74 when I left.
I cranked for an hour with no bites, and crappie fished for an hour and managed to catch 2 small LM (6-7 inchers again) both of these hit 2.8" Jap swimbaits, both were lakeside of the N Breaker Wall Rip-rap....these LM are trying to grow-up fast hitting lures half their size...I have to give them credit the baits were in their mouths. 
There were probably 20 people out and NO ONE was doing any good from the bank.....It's just tough right now. With the warm weather hanging around (90 today) it's gonna be tough for awhile unless you can get lucky out in a boat. I've heard the trees out in the lake close to shallows are giving up some good numbers of crappie and perch...especially the ones by the sandbar in the far North of the Handicap Bay (close to the old Pit).
Good fishing to all


----------



## spfldbassguy

If I can manage to get up in the morning and not oversleep I'm gonna take my yak out(as long as it's not too windy). I'm gonna try my luck along the dam. If I get out there I'll let ya all know whether it was hit or miss. Good fishin' to all.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> If I can manage to get up in the morning and not oversleep I'm gonna take my yak out(as long as it's not too windy). I'm gonna try my luck along the dam. If I get out there I'll let ya all know whether it was hit or miss. Good fishin' to all.


I don't know whether I'd waste time on the dam yet....try the trees past the overlook point and at the mouth of the emergency spillway, then the first cove past the ES if you can get to it. 
Or the trees across from the handicap platform in the Marina (by the Sandbar), or the pilings at the end of the dock (beside the gas dock).


----------



## spfldbassguy

Didn't get out like I wanted to for one reason,the snooze button. I wish they'd never put them on alarm clocks. I heard the alarm going off and I knew I shoulda got up but my hand had other ideas,hence the snooze button being pushed.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Didn't get out like I wanted to for one reason,the snooze button. I wish they'd never put them on alarm clocks. I heard the alarm going off and I knew I shoulda got up but my hand had other ideas,hence the snooze button being pushed.


You also have to go to bed when you get off from work...you can't stay up til 4am then try to get up @ 8am.......You're not a kid anymoreLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> You also have to go to bed when you get off from work...you can't stay up til 4am then try to get up @ 8am.......You're not a kid anymoreLOL


It's been awhile since I've been up to 4am and no I not a kid anymore. Is this the first sign of getting older,can't go on a limited amount of sleep anymore? Here lately all I've wanted to do is sleep and it's bothering me. I've never felt this tired in my life and I don't understand why. I think all those late nights and early mornings I used to do when I was 10-15 years younger are finally catching up to me.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> It's been awhile since I've been up to 4am and no I not a kid anymore. Is this the first sign of getting older,can't go on a limited amount of sleep anymore? Here lately all I've wanted to do is sleep and it's bothering me. I've never felt this tired in my life and I don't understand why. I think all those late nights and early mornings I used to do when I was 10-15 years younger are finally catching up to me.


Yes...it gets better though...I'm good on 6-7 hrs a night....then once a month I'll take a nap or sleep for 10 hrs...then back to 6-7hrs a night... I can sure get alot done now since I don't have to sleep 12 hrs a day


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> You also have to go to bed when you get off from work...you can't stay up til 4am then try to get up @ 8am.......You're not a kid anymoreLOL


That's what I did for Sunday morning. I couldn't sleep Saturday night and I was up until 3 or 4 am and then finally fell asleep to wake up on my own around 5:30 - 6, then trying to get her up is what took so long to get out there.

It was nice meeting you and I hope to do a lot more fishing (and learning) with you at CJ.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> That's what I did for Sunday morning. I couldn't sleep Saturday night and I was up until 3 or 4 am and then finally fell asleep to wake up on my own around 5:30 - 6, then trying to get her up is what took so long to get out there.
> 
> It was nice meeting you and I hope to do a lot more fishing (and learning) with you at CJ.


Whenever you get free time, it'll be my pleasure to fish with you both, just let me know


----------



## Intimidator

I think this friday and over the weekend I'm going to try something new until the water cools down.....l set up a pole last night with (2) 1/32 oz weedless jig heads and 1.5" Jap swimbaits, 2 ft apart, and a weighted slip float, I balanced the combo in the "Dog Pool" so it's sensitive...I'm going to slowly swim this combo (like you 'gill guys with LIVE bait) and see if I can present artificials differently and increase bites.....Any input

Hey Jonny, when you comin' down....I'm getting this combo ready for Nov 1st (Oct 31st)


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Thats how I fish the docks up here for crappie, works great, they can't resist it in there face 

And I think it will be a while... I am busy as all hell right now, I'm looking at the sixteenth of october to spend a couple days in springtucky!


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Thats how I fish the docks up here for crappie, works great, they can't resist it in there face
> 
> And I think it will be a while... I am busy as all hell right now, I'm looking at the sixteenth of october to spend a couple days in springtucky!


Good...I want the docks all to myself on Oct 31st


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Good...I want the docks all to myself on Oct 31st


What's with the Oct 31st fishing?


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> What's with the Oct 31st fishing?


PM sent


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> What's with the Oct 31st fishing?





Intimidator said:


> PM sent


Hope he didn't tell you to go to the pumpkin patch to fish for the Great Pumpkin...


----------



## Intimidator

H.I.McDunnough said:


> Hope he didn't tell you to go to the pumpkin patch to fish for the Great Pumpkin...


LOL...I liked that.....you made a funny

Where did you come from.....now since you broke your silence, you must post results from your fishing excursions around "The 'Field". We've got a good group of guys/gals that fish CJ join in if you like.

Heck I wouldn't mess with Joe...he'd snap me like a twig


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Joe,
Maybe we can get "The Gang" together on the 31st for a "CJ Dock Party"

I'll be out tomorrow around noon at the Marina and Sunday at dawn also.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

Intimidator said:


> Where did you come from.....now since you broke your silence, you must post results from your fishing excursions around "The 'Field". We've got a good group of guys/gals that fish CJ join in if you like.


I'd fish with you guys anytime. I'm looking to learn here. 

As far as my excursions around the field...

I started fishing seriously about a month ago. I used to fish with my grandpa (RIP) when I was a wee lad and later on with my high school buddies. I'd always borrow their tackle and just bobber fish with moderate success.

But recently... on 8/29/10 at the CJ I caught a Bluegill about the size of my hand on an 1/8 oz. chartreuse Blakemore Roadrunner. That was the first one since I started fishing again and man, it was still fun. No pic but I'm sure you'll take my word for it.

The only other monster I've managed to haul in was this Crappie at George Rogers Clark last Sunday:









Had him mounted on a walnut plaque...

Then there was that time I caught a 250 lb. Marlin at Clark lake when I was 17. I didn't think that little old Zebco 77 could keep up but I some how managed to bag that sucker.

Damn, that was some good acid back in the day.


----------



## walleyejigger

H.I.McDunnough said:


> I'd fish with you guys anytime. I'm looking to learn here.
> 
> As far as my excursions around the field...
> 
> I started fishing seriously about a month ago. I used to fish with my grandpa (RIP) when I was a wee lad and later on with my high school buddies. I'd always borrow their tackle and just bobber fish with moderate success.
> 
> But recently... on 8/29/10 at the CJ I caught a Bluegill about the size of my hand on an 1/8 oz. chartreuse Blakemore Roadrunner. That was the first one since I started fishing again and man, it was still fun. No pic but I'm sure you'll take my word for it.
> 
> The only other monster I've managed to haul in was this Crappie at George Rogers Clark last Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had him mounted on a walnut plaque...
> 
> Then there was that time I caught a 250 lb. Marlin at Clark lake when I was 17. I didn't think that little old Zebco 77 could keep up but I some how managed to bag that sucker.
> 
> Damn, that was some good acid back in the day.


dang dude you are a tre fisherman juust getting back into it and telling fishtales like that your good . ps watch out for the sharks at cj


----------



## Intimidator

H.I.Mc, 
We're here to help....you can go back thru the thread and ask us questions that you have, we have alot of very good fishermen on here that target just about anything so we should be able to get you going. We all have one thing in common...Our Love of fishing

walleyejigger,
You been doing any good out there...it's been kinda quiet from those out on the water. We need to know if the thermocline has dissipated and the fish are moving again.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Noon on saturday? Buckeyes have an off week or do they play late?


----------



## walleyejigger

i havent been doing much fishing . water is still to warm for a good bite . been working on the weekends . i am at clifton days this weekend set up come out and visit . i have a lot of fishing gear that i am getting rid of . i am by the bean pot . stop by . welcome aboard h. i.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Noon on saturday? Buckeyes have an off week or do they play late?


3:30 game...gives me some experimental time on the lake. Going with my wife in the morning for the new Hospital tour.


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> i havent been doing much fishing . water is still to warm for a good bite . been working on the weekends . i am at clifton days this weekend set up come out and visit . i have a lot of fishing gear that i am getting rid of . i am by the bean pot . stop by . welcome aboard h. i.


After the Hospital tour my wife and son are going to Yellow Springs, some Orchard, and then Clifton. I'm too stubborn to give up fishing even when the water is warm....I'll figure out a way to catch fishLOL 

Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## downtime8763

Fished this morning from 7:15 till about 11:00 or so 1 little WB trolling .Tried jigging but had only a few hits was all.Wind was bad just after I got on the water.Will try again next week. If any of you see a white Taho ski/fish with a Merc 150efi give me a shout.


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out about 12:15. Stiff wind blowing out of the West, lake was white-capped. Bass Tourney going on...I would like to know the results if anyone knows, everyone (6 boats) I talked to said they were skunked. 

Started off with double jig/slip bobber/1.5" smoke/silver swimbaits. As much as I hate to admit it this was the ticket today. The wind kept the bait moving and the bobber kept it in the zones. Caught fish in 5 ft of water along the cement walls and in 10-12 ft of water in the trees. One of the guys in the tourney came over by the last dock before the N Breaker Wall and verified that there were trees under the dock. Fished this setup until 1:30 and caught 5 nice BlueGill, 4 small ones, 10 dink Crappie and 3 "No Doubters", and another "eater" channel cat, all released back to CJ. Got bored (I hate bobber fishing) and grabbed my swimming pole and swam 2 of the same jigs until 2:30 without a bite, then I cranked until 3:15 without a bite and left. I guess during the day the fish want something "half dead" put right next to their mouth before they will eat...they must be feeding good at night. I'll be out Sunday before dawn at the Main Boat Ramp...then the Marina (playing a hunch).
Good fishing to all


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Oh heck yea, I called it, the bobber worked!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Glad to hear your bobber and jig set up work well for you today. I was wondering if you was still gonna try it out in all that wind. you definitely had a better day of fishing than I did. Went up to Kiser with my brother to do some canoeing. Needless to say I didn't touch one fish while we was there. I hooked and lost one right by the canoe as we was heading in but it jumped a little bit and came unhooked. He kicked my butt today,him 8 me 0. He caught some really nice ones out there today. We was both throwing the same exact lure but they didn't want mine today for some reason. I tried everything I had in my tackle bag. I guess Kiser was givin me a little payback today because I tore 'em up over the summer. I seem to struggle more in september than any other month.


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out this morning at 6:45. Wind was straight out of the North and it was cold, lake was rough but no white-caps. My hunch was that the cove by the boat ramp was protected....sure enough, on the second cast I caught a nice Smallie, I had to measure it against the crappie mark on my pole so I'm guessing around 15". Had the 2.8" Jap bluegill color swimbaits double rigged again, casted several more times without another bite. Went over to the steel wall and casted for awhile and nothing, so I went on the docks and casted into the middle of the ramp a couple times then had a nice hit and landed a LargeMouth maybe just alittle bigger than the SM. Casted until 7:45 and went to the N Marina. 

Being stubborn, I didn't try the bobber setup....I'm saving it for Oct 31, so I can 'Intimidate" Jonny. I casted the 2" swimbaits until the Sun came out about 9:15 without a bite and decide to go to the campgrounds. I cranked there until 10:30 without a bite and decided to called it a day. Hit Schulers on the way home


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Glad to hear your bobber and jig set up work well for you today. I was wondering if you was still gonna try it out in all that wind. you definitely had a better day of fishing than I did. Went up to Kiser with my brother to do some canoeing. Needless to say I didn't touch one fish while we was there. I hooked and lost one right by the canoe as we was heading in but it jumped a little bit and came unhooked. He kicked my butt today,him 8 me 0. He caught some really nice ones out there today. We was both throwing the same exact lure but they didn't want mine today for some reason. I tried everything I had in my tackle bag. I guess Kiser was givin me a little payback today because I tore 'em up over the summer. I seem to struggle more in september than any other month.


This September has been rough...it's been a long while since we've seen 90's in Sept and water temps still in the upper 70's.

If you didn't let your brother win one every once-in-a-while he wouldn't want to got out any more


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Oh heck yea, I called it, the bobber worked!!!


Another of Jonny's tricks that I'm putting in my arsenal....I'm never too OLD to learn Anything else you want to share before you come back againLOL


----------



## Flathead King 06

Put a few hours in on the lake yesterday evening on the boat... got my motor finally running and wanted to try it out. We put in off the main boat ramp and headed to the poles along the bank. Caught about a dozen or so dink crappie vertically jigging (water was so rough, even after dark, you didnt have to jig, just let the water bounce you) We then headed to the break walls inside the marina... water was calm compared to the main lake. We managed one decent smallie along the concrete walls. Took a shad feather jig under a cork float.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Put a few hours in on the lake yesterday evening on the boat... got my motor finally running and wanted to try it out. We put in off the main boat ramp and headed to the poles along the bank. Caught about a dozen or so dink crappie vertically jigging (water was so rough, even after dark, you didnt have to jig, just let the water bounce you) We then headed to the break walls inside the marina... water was calm compared to the main lake. We managed one decent smallie along the concrete walls. Took a shad feather jig under a cork float.


Thanks...anything moving out on the main lake? Is the thermocline gone?


----------



## Intimidator

Had brunch today from 8:30-10:00 at the N Marina cement wall. It started out misty but stopped, wind was out of WNW with a serious "Walleye Chop". Not a single boat on the lake and not another person fishing except for the lady at the bait shop. A couple guys showed up to fish as I was leaving.

Used the Bluegill color 2.8" swimbaits and caught (2) 10"-12" Smallies along the cement wall. Went on the boat side rocks and caught (3) 7"-10" Largemouths close to shore. Ran out of time and had to get back.

Looks like the Bass are headed in and hunting in the shallows and the rocks, Talked to the lady at the bait-shop and she's been catching Bass almost every morning along the walls/trees after she chums the area with the minnows that died the night before.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

What's the rules on chumming in an area?


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> What's the rules on chumming in an area?


I imagine they are OK...but you or I are probably getting a ticket if caught...... I really don't know if there is a regulation or not.

It actually is kinda cool that the Bass etc remember that she does it everyday about the same time and gather to feed. I guess that means they can't be called dumb fish anymore


----------



## Intimidator

Anyone have any water temp updates out on the lake? Has anyone even been out?


----------



## downtime8763

I will be out in the morning with a friend in his Ranger red 354v, if anyone sees us give me a shout.Will give a report later tomorrow.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> I will be out in the morning with a friend in his Ranger red 354v, if anyone sees us give me a shout.Will give a report later tomorrow.


Good luck to both of you Let us know what you see. I'll be out Sat and Sun morning.


----------



## Doctor

Haven't had time to go out tournament season is winding down so it won't be too long and I'll be hitting the blues out on the main lake...........Doc


----------



## 82bassman

Intimidator said:


> Anyone have any water temp updates out on the lake? Has anyone even been out?


Was out for 2 1/2 hours early afternoon, water temp varied from 64 to 68. Was very choppy but a nice day to be out. Fish in 12 to 20 fow were scattered and not very active.


----------



## walleyejigger

Doctor said:


> Haven't had time to go out tournament season is winding down so it won't be too long and I'll be hitting the blues out on the main lake...........Doc


let me know when you start i woul like to get some lessons from you 
my number is 605-5161 :B


----------



## Doctor

OK walleye Jigger ................Doc


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Was out yesterday and caught about 3 dozen 9 to 12" crappie on minnows in 10 to 15 fow. Don't think I had a short fish all day. Any structure in that depth seemed to hold crappie. Picked up one 16" walleye while crappie fishing. Simple rig, a hook, sinker and minnow on the bottom is what I used. Morning water temp was 64 and afternoon was 66.


----------



## Intimidator

82bassman said:


> Was out for 2 1/2 hours early afternoon, water temp varied from 64 to 68. Was very choppy but a nice day to be out. Fish in 12 to 20 fow were scattered and not very active.


Thanks...temp has dropped quite a bit, probably even more this weekend. Hang in there, they'll start soon. Crazy4Smallmouth hit the trees and scored big. Good fishing to you


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Was out yesterday and caught about 3 dozen 9 to 12" crappie on minnows in 10 to 15 fow. Don't think I had a short fish all day. Any structure in that depth seemed to hold crappie. Picked up one 16" walleye while crappie fishing. Simple rig, a hook, sinker and minnow on the bottom is what I used. Morning water temp was 64 and afternoon was 66.


Fantastic!!!! Thank You.....I'll be hitting the trees along the bank this weekend. Congrats on the catch and thanks for the info


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Haven't had time to go out tournament season is winding down so it won't be too long and I'll be hitting the blues out on the main lake...........Doc


You are the main source of info from the North End of the lake....we've missed you How's tournament season been for you?


----------



## Intimidator

Dale got home from school and asked to go fishing "one last time" before it gets too cold, so we got to the Marina about 3:00. The wind was steady from the NNW and the lake had a nice chop, we fished until about 5:30 without getting a bite, fished mainly on the Cement Wall and N Breaker Wall rip-rap. Man, it is so cool to look over and see him at 8 years old swimming a jig like he's done it all his life, I told him how proud I was and had to stop and wipe a "bug" from my eye. 
We didn't see anyone else doing any good from the shore, so we went to the Marina restaurant for one last Burger (they will close Oct 10th), we sat and talked for a long while eating by the lake, it was nice and peaceful. Dale said even though we didn't catch anything he had fun. That's what it's all about

I think I'll try the Dam rip-rap tomorrow morning


----------



## spfldbassguy

Glad to hear that Dale wanted to go out one last time. Even though you all didn't catch anything I'm sure you'll both remember it for a very long time. Kudos to you for passing the torch to him so he can carry on the legacy. Now your wife will have to put up with the both of you getting "the itch".


----------



## spfldbassguy

If it isn't raining (haven't seen the latest forecast) Saturday evening I'm gonna try to get out there. I'm gonna bring an arsenal of stuff with me. The only kind I won't use is a top water because I've never did anygood with 'em out there. I'm figuring that between some cranks,senkos(wacky rigged),spinnerbaits,swimbaits,and jerkbaits that I should be able to land one or two. Well that is unless my September curse carries over into October.


----------



## downtime8763

downtime8763 said:


> I will be out in the morning with a friend in his Ranger red 354v, if anyone sees us give me a shout.Will give a report later tomorrow.


To make a long story short,it was to windy & cold for the Ranger owner, had I known that I would of had mine s/f ready. So I went to a couple of the bate shops and learned a little more so itl was not a wasted trip to CJ.Plan on hitting it by MYSELF this ext week after work !


----------



## Intimidator

Another early morning at CJ, I got out there at 5:30 am and went to the Marina with the Possums and Raccoons. Fished under the lights, the Marina was smooth as glass with a gentle breeze out of the SW. Caught 5 "no doubter" crappie in open water(??) on 2" swimbaits and nothing in the trees under the docks. Left at 7 and went to the Dam, parked at the spillway and fished close to the Tower. Only brought my crank pole and casted for a long while and finally had a nice hit, slowly reeled it in and got number 27 a 15 1/2" Walleye on the Lime/Chart 3.8" keitech swimbait. I have no idea if the color does any good in twilight or not or if it's the swimming motion. I put the little one back in and casted until 8 without another bite. The sun still wasn't out due to the clouds.
Went back to the Marina and it was starting to get crowded due to a cross country meet. I casted and casted on the N Breaker Wall, got the crappie rigs and casted without a bite. Wind was blowing from the SW still and the lake had a small chop, but the Marina was still smooth. You could feel the heat coming off the lake. The lake has been lowered about 1' already probably to give the 'Yaks down stream one last thrill ride. The sun finally came out and the Marina was getting noisy so I left about 9:30 and headed to Schulers. I still am not catching fish when it's daylight, I still think they're feeding at night and heading to deeper water during the day...it's starting to get too cold to continue fishing before dawn so they better start feeding about 9 or 10 am

I'm shooting for tomorrow about 8 due to Florida vs Alabama


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> If it isn't raining (haven't seen the latest forecast) Saturday evening I'm gonna try to get out there. I'm gonna bring an arsenal of stuff with me. The only kind I won't use is a top water because I've never did anygood with 'em out there. I'm figuring that between some cranks,senkos(wacky rigged),spinnerbaits,swimbaits,and jerkbaits that I should be able to land one or two. Well that is unless my September curse carries over into October.


Topwater can be used if you hit a school of WB busting shad on the surface, that's the only time I have ever had any luck. If you were in a boat in the known LM haunts you could do it.

Hit all the bank Bass areas, they are feeding shallow again in the early morning and probably evening.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> To make a long story short,it was to windy & cold for the Ranger owner, had I known that I would of had mine s/f ready. So I went to a couple of the bate shops and learned a little more so itl was not a wasted trip to CJ.Plan on hitting it by MYSELF this ext week after work !


It wasn't bad at all...I was bundled pretty well and had to peel clothes when the sun came out. You should have stopped out and looked me up


----------



## spfldbassguy

Didn't get out like I was planning on due to the "taking a nap" bug biting me again. Wife seemed to be a little bit upset that I ended up napping for about 3 hours. Oh well that's how it goes sometimes. Glad to hear you got #27 Brent. I might be out in the morning but I haven't decided yet. My afternoon's already shot to hell so the morning will be my only chance to get out.


----------



## gregtina

i wonder if the channel cats are hitting very well yet? very tempted to take the boat out for a bit on sunday. my wife and i are hopeing to catch the doctor out there this fall and get some tips on catching the blues that are out there. 
plus a mess of small channels would sure be tasty!


----------



## Intimidator

Arrived at the Marina at 7:45am. Wind was blowing hard out of the NNW, wind was biting, will need another layer soon. Lake was white-capped and the Marina was close to being white-capped. Two "live-baiters" were the only ones that I saw fishing, they were bundled up on the cement wall by the far west docks on the N side, they weren't doing any good but they had the wind at their backs, sitting in their chairs, drinking coffee, and telling stories

I decided to try it since I was there, so I broke out the cranking pole and the Lime/Chart 3.8's. I cranked up and down the N Breaker Wall without a bite. No boats were on the lake But I did see one setting in as I was leaving after 9...good luck to him. I needed coffee and donuts so I left.

The water is cooling down fast now so hopefully things pick up and the wind dies down Good fishing to all.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Who in the heck is daviddwilson? His post is my post a few posts earlier? How do you rip off a post? Can't somebody even write their own stuff? Maybe I've been hacked? Used a quote by me then stole my other post,WTF?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out about 7am on sunday morning and tried my luck all along the dam wall. Needless to say I didn't even get a bite. Plus I lost a strike king crankbait that I used for the first time,then I retied and put on a terminator spinnerbait. Well for some reason my braided line went snappo and my brand new spinnerbait went sailing out into CJs' water without my line attached to it. I decided to leave after that instead of chuckin all my gear into the lake. Stopped at Old Reid and didn't have any luck there either.I fished for a total of 2 hours without a bite at either place. It was 44 with a wind chill of 38. North winds around 12-14mph. Atleast I wore the right clothing.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Got out about 7am on sunday morning and tried my luck all along the dam wall. Needless to say I didn't even get a bite. Plus I lost a strike king crankbait that I used for the first time,then I retied and put on a terminator spinnerbait. Well for some reason my braided line went snappo and my brand new spinnerbait went sailing out into CJs' water without my line attached to it. I decided to leave after that instead of chuckin all my gear into the lake. Stopped at Old Reid and didn't have any luck there either.I fished for a total of 2 hours without a bite at either place. It was 44 with a wind chill of 38. North winds around 12-14mph. Atleast I wore the right clothing.


Glad you got out but it sounds like the Lake Goddess needed some "Tribute" since you haven't been out for awhile We'll have to hook-up one last time before it gets too cold and I hang up the fishing gear for Winter. My knees are really hurtin' from all the fishing, I'm ready for a nice fire and my recliner

That DaviddWilson thing is spooky......


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

spfldbassguy said:


> Who in the heck is daviddwilson? His post is my post a few posts earlier? How do you rip off a post? Can't somebody even write their own stuff? Maybe I've been hacked? Used a quote by me then stole my other post,WTF?


Report it to the mods. He is using your name to post and then advertise his sig for movies


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> Stopped at Old Reid and didn't have any luck there either.I fished for a total of 2 hours without a bite at either place. It was 44 with a wind chill of 38. North winds around 12-14mph. Atleast I wore the right clothing.


We got out there at Reid lastnight about 5 or 6 and stayed until about 7:30 or 8. Really windy and cold. I caught a nice carp though. Went 7 lb 2 oz, 24 inches, caught on corn. We left b/c I had to take a test and b/c we were sure it was going to snow.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> We got out there at Reid lastnight about 5 or 6 and stayed until about 7:30 or 8. Really windy and cold. I caught a nice carp though. Went 7 lb 2 oz, 24 inches, caught on corn. We left b/c I had to take a test and b/c we were sure it was going to snow.


How could Ashley have fished....she had to have been dressed like an Eskimo


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Report it to the mods. He is using your name to post and then advertise his sig for movies


Been doing any fishing up there or just school work


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> How could Ashley have fished....she had to have been dressed like an Eskimo


Well, she had 2 pairs of socks on, jeans, sweats and windbreaker pants, 2 shirts, my polar gear long sleeve shirt I got in my cold weather pack from Iraq, a hoodie and her winter coat, my gloves and Bengals taboggin (SP?). It was funny. It was my brothers idea, he came over to watch the game and before then we went to Red Robin for lunch and to Dicks and Ashley bought a new Pflueger® Lady Endeavor Baitcast Combo on sale for $40. Now shes ready to cast with the rest of us instead of just sitting there waiting for a carp or catfish.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Well, she had 2 pairs of socks on, jeans, sweats and windbreaker pants, 2 shirts, my polar gear long sleeve shirt I got in my cold weather pack from Iraq, a hoodie and her winter coat, my gloves and Bengals taboggin (SP?). It was funny. It was my brothers idea, he came over to watch the game and before then we went to Red Robin for lunch and to Dicks and Ashley bought a new Pflueger® Lady Endeavor Baitcast Combo on sale for $40. Now shes ready to cast with the rest of us instead of just sitting there waiting for a carp or catfish.


Tell her that Dale can have her swimming Jigs in no time, and that he is very patientLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey AvgJoe glad to hear you all got back out. Also glad to hear that you caught something outta Old Reid.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Not much fishing here Brent, I may be down this sunday/monday. Just a lot of hunting. Got my first one day before yesterday


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Not much fishing here Brent, I may be down this sunday/monday. Just a lot of hunting. Got my first one day before yesterday


Nice....let me know about Sunday


----------



## Intimidator

Went out for a quick brunch 8:30 til 9:30, same conditions as the weekend, winds NW, heavy chop, 1 boat out, passed 3 more as I was leaving. Seen 4 guys fishing the east end of the Marina. 

I came out to play....my Larry Dahlberg "Clackin Crayfish" arrived yesterday so I played with it for the whole hour and it IS AMAZING, this thing should catch anything that eats crawdads. I'll post a review in the lounge.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> ....my Larry Dahlberg "Clackin Crayfish" arrived yesterday so I played with it for the whole hour and it IS AMAZING, this thing should catch anything that eats crawdads. I'll post a review in the lounge.


 I've seen the ad for that lure,was actually wondering how it looked in the water.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I've seen the ad for that lure,was actually wondering how it looked in the water.


As a Bassman, you should look into this one and the frog. Heck he has 4 lures out and all of them may work for you....especially for Stripers.


----------



## Intimidator

Since this weekend is suppose to be nice, I'm gonna take tomorrow (friday) off and enjoy the whole weekend by fishing. If anyone is interested in hooking up I'll be in a Silver 05 GTO, starting in the Marina about dawn then moving as needed. I'm gonna work the Larry Dahlberg craw and cranks while bobber fishing


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Since this weekend is suppose to be nice, I'm gonna take tomorrow (friday) off and enjoy the whole weekend by fishing. If anyone is interested in hooking up I'll be in a Silver 05 GTO, starting in the Marina about dawn then moving as needed. I'm gonna work the Larry Dahlberg craw and cranks while bobber fishing


Were both thinking the same thing. I took tomorrow off as well.


----------



## osusportsfan

I am new to Springfield and was glad to find this thread! I've fished CJ a couple of times unsuccessfully. I'm planning to take my mom out tomorrow, and she's more about crappie/bluegill bobber fishing. I'd like to give her a good day of fishing. Any suggestions as to location of crappie and/or presentations? (I'm not that crazy about bobber fishing, so both bobber and non-bobber suggestions would be great!) I have the map with GPS positions, but that's about it for my knowledge of the lake. Thanks!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

osusportsfan said:


> I am new to Springfield and was glad to find this thread! I've fished CJ a couple of times unsuccessfully. I'm planning to take my mom out tomorrow, and she's more about crappie/bluegill bobber fishing. I'd like to give her a good day of fishing. Any suggestions as to location of crappie and/or presentations? (I'm not that crazy about bobber fishing, so both bobber and non-bobber suggestions would be great!) I have the map with GPS positions, but that's about it for my knowledge of the lake. Thanks!


The trees at the Marina should produce Crappie just about anywhere if they are there. Fished slow on the bottom since you don't like bobber fishing and minnows under a bobber, use a slip rig to determine where they are. Intimidator should be able to answer better than me since he is there like it's his job. I'll be there in the AM catching whatever bites.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Intimidator should be able to answer better than me since he is there like it's his job.


LOL, I can't wait to see how often you're out there when you schooling is done and you have the boat finished


----------



## Intimidator

osusportsfan said:


> I am new to Springfield and was glad to find this thread! I've fished CJ a couple of times unsuccessfully. I'm planning to take my mom out tomorrow, and she's more about crappie/bluegill bobber fishing. I'd like to give her a good day of fishing. Any suggestions as to location of crappie and/or presentations? (I'm not that crazy about bobber fishing, so both bobber and non-bobber suggestions would be great!) I have the map with GPS positions, but that's about it for my knowledge of the lake. Thanks!


Welcome....I had to stop by work and will be at the Marina about 8:30am if you want to meet and I can help you out. Silver 05 GTO, gray OSU sweatshirt/black hat, N side of the Marina. 

The GPS map will really only help if you have a boat or Mountain Goat abilities, some of the locations can be reached by bank but the walk or rip-rap may prevent your mother from being able to enjoy it. I have one with the bank accessible locations. These are areas that are easy to fish and loaded with cover that MAY increase you chances of catching fish. I'm sending you a PM with my cell #.
Brent


----------



## spfldbassguy

Osufan if you want some gills I'd go with some waxworms fished under a slip float fished about 4'-8'. That'd probably be a good starting depth out there for you. You can catch good sized gills about anywhere at the marina.

Ya Brent does fish CJ like it's his job but that's good for the rest of us "bank beaters". He's got a wealth of knowledge and he's more than willing to share it.Although that 30" walleye is still eluding him


----------



## downtime8763

Will be on CJ in Saturday morning (white Taho ski n fish) give me a shout if you all see me or better yet tell me where all the fish are!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey how'd you do out there Mr.Intimidator? I know you had to of went out friday morning so where's the report at mister?


----------



## osusportsfan

Fished Friday from 10am-7pm. Only caught two crappie, using live minnows. One at the posts near the ramp and the other at the far western posts above the campground. Fished all around the lake and saw tons of fish on the fishfinder. Fishing was frustrating, but the weather made it completely worth it. Any day on the lake beats a day at work or working on the honey-do list. Water temps registered between 61-64 degrees. May be the last day out on the boat this year, but not on the bank. Thanks for the tips Brett. Look forward to connecting again sometime.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out friday 8:30 till 2:00 and caught 2 dink crappie all day, both in the Marina right against the rocks. Saw something very unusual and I really don't know what was going on...I saw fish in shallow water maybe 6" to a foot and it looked like they were playing(?) in the rocks, I finally got a good view and it was a whole school of nice crappie that looked exactly like they were spawning again, they would come into the rocks belly up and shake then more would come in belly up while others were pushing them along. then they all just stopped and rested in the rocks for awhile and then it started all over again.

My thoughts are that the crappie and other fish are coming shallow in the dark to feed and then they go back out during the day...I am now sure of that 

After I left the Marina Friday I headed to the Main boat ramp, I didn't catch anything but watched 2 guys in a boat catch their limit of crappie at the first set of fish attractors, I stood there on the end of the dock by the Johnboats and watched with envy. 

My Nephew-in-Law and I went out today from 8:30 til noon and still only managed 2 dinks and 2 'Gills from the Main Boat Ramp. Daylight fishing from the bank is really bad right now...it's tough going

I can't get out Sunday, so I wish "Great Fishing to you all"


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I believe crappie have a fall spawn also


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I believe crappie have a fall spawn also


I never knew that! Man, there's gonna be alot of crappie in CJ if that's the case. I've been lucky enough to see alot of "natural wonders" this year

Friday when I was in the Marina, I saw a guy "poaching" crappies off of your dock. He kept casting out on the dock and was getting hung up on purpose, then when he went to retreive his bait, he would walk out to the end and jig for a second, catch a crappie, then throw it back in. Luckily he released everything Probably caught around 15.


----------



## Intimidator

osusportsfan said:


> Fished Friday from 10am-7pm. Only caught two crappie, using live minnows. One at the posts near the ramp and the other at the far western posts above the campground. Fished all around the lake and saw tons of fish on the fishfinder. Fishing was frustrating, but the weather made it completely worth it. Any day on the lake beats a day at work or working on the honey-do list. Water temps registered between 61-64 degrees. May be the last day out on the boat this year, but not on the bank. Thanks for the tips Brett. Look forward to connecting again sometime.


Beautiful day wasn't it, I hope your Mother had a wonderful time. You'll become more comfortable at CJ and with the knowledge here you'll find a pattern that suits you and you'll catch fish. It was a pleasure to meet you and Good Fishing. Feel free to tag along on the bank whenever possible.
Brent


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey how'd you do out there Mr.Intimidator? I know you had to of went out friday morning so where's the report at mister?


Dude, I love that Dahlberg craw, even though I haven't caught anything on it yet, I know it is going to be a Monster bait. I didn't use it to its full potential yet because I was afraid of losing it. I'm ordering more so I can be alittle more careless and take some chances when it cools off

You been doing any good....anywhere?


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

Went fishing near the edge of the dam inlet yesterday from about 15:45 to 17:30. I was throwing nearly everything in my tackle box with not even a bite. 

Then as I was reeling in a black and chartreuse Bomber 4A from my last cast before wrapping things up.... BOOM!! Something slammed that lure HARD! My drag was screaming like a banshee and my ML rod was doubled over big time. I had to really hold on. It ran fast for about 8 seconds and I reached down to tighten my drag a bit, then silence... HE GOT AWAY!!! 

Thought I was about to land my first big fish.  It was very disappointing but still exciting. I wonder what kind of beast it was. Whatever it was it had to be a HUGE fish.

I'm going to try again today if I can. See if I can land that sucker. Gonna bring the heavier Daiwa D-Shock combo so I'll be a little more prepared.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Not only was he poaching, he was an idea stealer too  I love that "secret spot" lol


----------



## downtime8763

Went out Saturday morning till after 13:00. Targeted eye and caught only two crappie ,one keeper. Trolled and jigged with night crawlers and minnows,water was 61-62 deg with fish in the bait at 4-10 feet in anywhere from 12- 22 foot of water. Had lunch at the marina for the last time as they are closing for the season. Better luck next time I hope !


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Went out Saturday morning till after 13:00. Targeted eye and caught only two crappie ,one keeper. Trolled and jigged with night crawlers and minnows,water was 61-62 deg with fish in the bait at 4-10 feet in anywhere from 12- 22 foot of water. Had lunch at the marina for the last time as they are closing for the season. Better luck next time I hope !


Keep the faith, they'll turn on one of these days after Indian summer is over. I had my last Marina Burger friday, I'm gonna starve the rest of the yearLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Dude, I love that Dahlberg craw, even though I haven't caught anything on it yet, I know it is going to be a Monster bait. I didn't use it to its full potential yet because I was afraid of losing it. I'm ordering more so I can be alittle more careless and take some chances when it cools off
> 
> You been doing any good....anywhere?


I kinda figured you'd be ordering another one of those lures. I bet it is gonna be a fish catchin machine when you get used to it.

Have I been doing well out there? Nope,September and so far October hasn't been to kind to me. I can't seem to figure 'em out right now. I've tried everything from top,to the middle,to the bottom and not much to show for my efforts. I'm getting paid back for having such a great spring and summer I guess. The "Fish Gods" always seem to even it out unless your name is Kevin VanDam.


----------



## Intimidator

H.I.McDunnough said:


> Went fishing near the edge of the dam inlet yesterday from about 15:45 to 17:30. I was throwing nearly everything in my tackle box with not even a bite.
> 
> Then as I was reeling in a black and chartreuse Bomber 4A from my last cast before wrapping things up.... BOOM!! Something slammed that lure HARD! My drag was screaming like a banshee and my ML rod was doubled over big time. I had to really hold on. It ran fast for about 8 seconds and I reached down to tighten my drag a bit, then silence... HE GOT AWAY!!!
> 
> Thought I was about to land my first big fish.  It was very disappointing but still exciting. I wonder what kind of beast it was. Whatever it was it had to be a HUGE fish.
> 
> I'm going to try again today if I can. See if I can land that sucker. Gonna bring the heavier Daiwa D-Shock combo so I'll be a little more prepared.


Good luck....There are plenty of "Big Ones" in CJ...just be patient It's been tough for all us bank guys for the last couple months but they'll start biting whenever it gets colder. I've had some luck before the sun comes up but that's about it


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I kinda figured you'd be ordering another one of those lures. I bet it is gonna be a fish catchin machine when you get used to it.
> 
> Have I been doing well out there? Nope,September and so far October hasn't been to kind to me. I can't seem to figure 'em out right now. I've tried everything from top,to the middle,to the bottom and not much to show for my efforts. I'm getting paid back for having such a great spring and summer I guess. The "Fish Gods" always seem to even it out unless your name is Kevin VanDam.


The fish have been/are hanging out of our reach from the bank....unless you can find full trees (not brush piles) or fish in the dark (colder and too many hungry wild animals). I told you the spots I thought you should hit with your 'Yak....well, I saw all of them produce "Big-time" this weekend. I'm trying to figure out how to tie a 'Yak to a GoatLOL


----------



## H.I.McDunnough

Intimidator said:


> Good luck....There are plenty of "Big Ones" in CJ...just be patient It's been tough for all us bank guys for the last couple months but they'll start biting whenever it gets colder. I've had some luck before the sun comes up but that's about it


Thanks for the encouragement mang. I'll keep trying! I'm almost wondering if that fish actually bit my lure or if I just accidentally hit and snagged him. I could definitely feel that crankbait bumping the rocks along the bottom and I might have just surprised a big ole catfish and he took off with a treble hook hanging from the side of him!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent are you doing your usual Tuesday brunch out there again? I was gonna try to get out either Tuesday or Wednesday morning for an hour or two before I had to go to work. However the forces of evil have got me in their grasp and I gotta work both days before going into work. Gotta do a drywall patch job for my best friend Tuesday morning and Wednesday morning I get to replace some greenhouse glass where my wife works. Yippy skippy sounds like fun huh. So my next two mornings have been shot to hell. Now I'm gonna have to shoot for the weekend I guess. Maybe I can get in a few hours out there before work on Saturday. I need to get this monkey off my back and start catching some numbers again.


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch earlier than normal due to the meeting being cancelled after I arrived, got to the Main Boat Ramp at 7:30am and it was light enough to see real good. Only 1 boat on the water (truck and trailer in the lot) and I couldn't find him. Fish were jumping everywhere(??)

I can't pin-point why I did so well...either because of the front coming through or the fish are moving in for the "Fall Feast".

Broke out my crank pole and the "Dahlberg", went over to the "Bass Cove" and casted several times and then BAM...finally got to see a nice SM jumping for its life, this thing was out of the water as much as in, I finally got him in and it was a very fat 15 incher. I spent alot of time reviving him due to the fight but he soon swam off. I started getting nervous again about loosing the "Dahlberg" so I put it up and cranked the "Berkley Shad" with no luck. About 8 the sun was up and it was looking like a beautiful day, quite a few boats started showing up and I started talking to one guy and his friend from Indian lake, the one guy had just had a heart attack 3 weeks ago at the Main boat ramp. He had a nice story and said they hadn't been doing any good all year, I ask what they were fishing for and he said crappie...I told them about the spot that I had seen a boat get a limit from and they thanked me and headed off. About 5 mins after tying up they started catching crappie...they were laughing like a couple "school boys"....they were still catching crappie when I left @8:40. I told them they were making me envious so I was leaving  and they thanked me.

Went to the Marina and decided to crappie fish with the Bluegill color Jap swimbaits. By now it was warm the sun was out and I caught my first nice crappie a 13" beauty off the sandbars, casted a few more times and nothing, moved farther down the N Breaker Wall and caught another "no-doubter", moved again and caught another. 
Something caught my attention and I look North and a FOG BANK (Cold Front)was rolling in, it was like being in a movie, I looked at my watch and it was 9:05...you couldn't see halfway across the lake, the sky got dark and it stayed like that until about 10:30...and the temp dropped fast. But I kept moving around the rocks and kept catching crappie...I caught 13 keepers and 7 dinks (released all) but I only caught one per area(??). I left at 11:00 and the sun finally came out again. I didn't see anyone else catching anything in the Marina while I was there.....except for the same guy who is illegally catching fish (but still releasing) from "Jonny's Secret Spot".

The crappies were all cold to the touch and the water has cooled considerably. Leaves are on/in the water, so the tannins are releasing. It is either starting or it won't be long for us "Bankers". Good fishing to all


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey glad to hear you caught something on your "Dahlberg". A nice chunky smallie is nice anyday of the week. Yeah it does seem a lil unusual that you was only catching one crappie per spot but atleast you was catching 'em. It was a good thing that your meeting got cancelled.

One side job done one more to go on tommorrow. Maybe I'll be able to get out there for a lil bit on Thursday or Friday morning. Keeping my fingers crossed that nothing else pops up.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey glad to hear you caught something on your "Dahlberg". A nice chunky smallie is nice anyday of the week. Yeah it does seem a lil unusual that you was only catching one crappie per spot but atleast you was catching 'em. It was a good thing that your meeting got cancelled.
> 
> One side job done one more to go on tommorrow. Maybe I'll be able to get out there for a lil bit on Thursday or Friday morning. Keeping my fingers crossed that nothing else pops up.


I'll be out all weekend...thinking about taking off Friday again Let me know when you can go......

Nice pic of you and my little buddy


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'll be sure to gave you a ring here in a couple of days. Saturday morning time will probably be the best time for me. I'll be able to fish until about 10:30am,then it's off to work.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Intimidator, I saw you while you were fishing in the cove by the ramp. I almost said something to you, but I guess you looked different than I envisioned so I just went on. Funny how you get a picture of someone in your head. I was in the Stratos fish-n-ski. Anyway, I probably caught about 30 crappie in 11 - 15 fow off structure. Biggest was 12.5 inches. Kept about 14 and gave them away to some bank anglers at the ramp. Usually I find a spot or two and pull fish after fish off them, but not today. It was hit and move like you said in your report. A few fish here and a few fish there. Seemed like a slow day, but in the end the numbers revealled it wasn't that much slower than usual. I will say that the bite was very light. Not much of a bump at all. Just heaviness or line going slack. Sorry for not saying anything, next time I'll know better.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey Intimidator, I saw you while you were fishing in the cove by the ramp. I almost said something to you, but I guess you looked different than I envisioned so I just went on. Funny how you get a picture of someone in your head. I was in the Stratos fish-n-ski. Anyway, I probably caught about 30 crappie in 11 - 15 fow off structure. Biggest was 12.5 inches. Kept about 14 and gave them away to some bank anglers at the ramp. Usually I find a spot or two and pull fish after fish off them, but not today. It was hit and move like you said in your report. A few fish here and a few fish there. Seemed like a slow day, but in the end the numbers revealled it wasn't that much slower than usual. I will say that the bite was very light. Not much of a bump at all. Just heaviness or line going slack. Sorry for not saying anything, next time I'll know better.


I don't know if I want to ask how I was envisioned I would have enjoyed chatting.

Glad you're still catching fish, Congrats....Now you know where "Bass Cove" is, I've caught some nice SM and LM there.

Did you get caught in the fog?


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Yea, that was some weird fog. In fact, the whole day was rather odd. Started out normal. Wind kicked up from the north. Saw the fog up north hovering over the north end for a long time, then wind really got strong and blew it over the rest of the lake. Could see the outline of the sun, but not much sun made it through the fog. Then the sun burned off the fog and the wind laid down. Almost no wind after that until later when a gentle breeze developed from the south west. Weird!

You should put a pic up of yourself so others won't envision you like I did! LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Yea, that was some weird fog. In fact, the whole day was rather odd. Started out normal. Wind kicked up from the north. Saw the fog up north hovering over the north end for a long time, then wind really got strong and blew it over the rest of the lake. Could see the outline of the sun, but not much sun made it through the fog. Then the sun burned off the fog and the wind laid down. Almost no wind after that until later when a gentle breeze developed from the south west. Weird!
> 
> You should put a pic up of yourself so others won't envision you like I did! LOL


Hey Jeff, Were you Intimidated by my 6'8" 310lb frame??LOL

Let me know if you go out this weekend and need a partner, I'd like to chase some of those crappies out in the trees instead of just being envious


----------



## Intimidator

I'll be out tomorrow (Friday) about 8:30 am if anyone is interested. I'll be starting at the Main Boat Ramp again then moving to the Marina if things get slow. Good fishing to all


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'll be out tomorrow (Friday) about 8:30 am if anyone is interested. I'll be starting at the Main Boat Ramp again then moving to the Marina if things get slow. Good fishing to all


 You must of taken the day off huh,you lucky son of a gun. Wish I could get out there tommorrow with ya cause it's been a while since we've been able to chat and fish. I'm going out on Saturday I just don't know what time yet. It's sweetest day(I believe) and I know my wife's gonna have to work in the morning. So I'll probably have to get out there towards the evening time.

You're a pretty smart fisherman so let me ask you a question. In your opinion what's the best fall fishing time,mornings,afternoons,or evenings? Like you I'm always trying to learn more and one way you learn is by asking questions of other anglers. I'm more of a morning type of guy and you seem to be to. With that being said I'd still like to hear your answer on that question. I kinda wanna believe that the evening bite should be in the fall for some reason. All I know is that the mornings haven't been working in my favor lately.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> You must of taken the day off huh,you lucky son of a gun. Wish I could get out there tommorrow with ya cause it's been a while since we've been able to chat and fish. I'm going out on Saturday I just don't know what time yet. It's sweetest day(I believe) and I know my wife's gonna have to work in the morning. So I'll probably have to get out there towards the evening time.
> 
> You're a pretty smart fisherman so let me ask you a question. In your opinion what's the best fall fishing time,mornings,afternoons,or evenings? Like you I'm always trying to learn more and one way you learn is by asking questions of other anglers. I'm more of a morning type of guy and you seem to be to. With that being said I'd still like to hear your answer on that question. I kinda wanna believe that the evening bite should be in the fall for some reason. All I know is that the mornings haven't been working in my favor lately.


With contract negotiations still going on there's not alot going on here...they want us to burn as much vacation and personal days as possible.

From all the reading etc, I really don't think there's a Best time for Fall fishing. The Predator fish are driven by the schools of shad and the shad are driven by warmth. 
If possible, the fish are going to eat until they can't eat anymore, if they don't fill up at night they will fill up throughout the day and vice versa. Whenever they can gorge they will and that is what drives the fish. You just have to be LUCKY and time it correctly. 
I try to fish when I'm comfortable because I have a very low cold tolerance, when it gets below freezing I turn in my "Man Card". I know the shad are the same way....they need warmth and seek it out. Rocks, metal docks, walls, timber, etc, hold heat.... gravel bars, washouts, and shallows heat up quickly....feeder creeks can warm from sun or warmer rains. This allows you to know what the shad are doing and where your possible ambush areas may be. Cover/Ambush areas close to these spots are where Predators are going to be in Fall, the more the water cools the truer these scenarios will play out. If you are extremely lucky you will be able to watch the WB herd the shad up against the rip-rap and then the big crappie, Walleye, etc, join in on the massacre. Man, you can catch alot of fish in one of these messesLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey thanks for the response,I just wanted to see what your opinion on the subject was. Mainly because I know some folks are very particular about what time of the day that they fish. You are definitely correct when you talk about being able to time it out right and catching a "boat load" of all sorts of fish. That's been my problem so far these last times out,my decision making skills have been slacking. Maybe now that my home life has settled down a lil bit,my fishing will improve. I made the mistake of not being able to "tune it all out" while I've been out there.

Man you've officially made me very jealous,the fish you called me about this morning sounds like it was a true beast. I won't let the cat outta the bag on your catch so I won't say what or how big it was. With that being said,two thumbs up and a pat on the back Mr.Intimidator.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Brent caught something and didn't post it up? Stop the suspense and tell us!


----------



## Doctor

I'll be out on CJ on Saturday trying to drum up some big Cats, they should be biting with the colder water temps...............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Arrived at CJ about 8:30, stiff NNW wind, rain had just stopped, some whitecaps, heavy seas, water temp 52 at the start and 60 when 82BassMan was leaving......

Broke out my UL and hooked up the 1oz Dahlberg....I could almost cast that thing to the first fish attractors Casted around "Bass Cove" without a bite, moved over to the Steel Wall and casted out in front of the white pipe and.....I felt something trying to stuff a 5" craw into its mouth....I slowly reeled in the slack and when the fish felt tension....BAM....this SM was another out of the water acrobat.....I thought I was never going to get it in....finally coaxed him down to the white pipe and got it out...I have never seen a SM so gourged, it was fatter than any SM I had seen, even ones with eggs, it was spitting out shad, minnows, and yuck. I measured it at 18.5 inches, and I don't squeeze tails So I called SpfldBassGuy to see if he was close to take a pic...he was downtown, called my buddy Pat...he was working, asked a couple boaters...they didn't have cameras. I wasn't going to kill this beauty for a pic so I put it back in and took my time reviving it.
Casted till 10 and decided to try the Dam rocks...put on my weedless crappie jigs and bluegill colored Jap swimmers and looked by the floating dock and saw an ol' Clark Lake friend, he said nothings been hitting out there so he's been fishing CJ this week. He said he caught 40 yesterday but only 7 keepers and had caught 20 so far today with no keepers. We looked down the rocks and saw a flock of hundreds of cormorants and BIG fish that had a school of shad trapped against the rocks...I went running and couldn't catch them....they kept moving to the dam tower and then it broke up. I fished about halfway down the rocks and caught 14 dinks and decided to leave...I told my buddy all the big crappie were chasing that school of shad.

Went back to the Main Boat Ramp and met 82BassMan...he also has a wealth of knowledge when it comes to CJ...you can tell he's a very smart fisherman and a very nice guy. We both had seen another school of shad that was being attacked by Gulls and WB, he fed me some other nice info about things he was seeing out on the water 
After he left I was trying for crappie in the trees by the wall with the UL...BAM...thought I had a Walleye....It was a stalemate, finally got it to the surface and it was a big cat....had to guide it down to the white pipe to get it out.....had a nice FAT 21 inch Channel...asked some boaters if they wanted it and they were amazed it hit a 2" crappie bait, had enough cat fishing so I went to the Marina and fished the rocks, caught 3dinks and left at 1:30.

BIG BASS TOURNEY Saturday and Sunday....They told 82BassMan this was the Championship finals. There were boats coming in everywhere and they were also heading to the campgrounds and cabins.

I'll be out about 7:30 at Bass Cove if anyone wants to tag along...Good fishing to all


----------



## Doctor

Brent,
I'll look you up in the morning I'll be out around 10 or so, I need my sleep, I'll get bait when I get there then go fishing your welcome to come onboard the cat barge, I can chase anything you want but we will end up on cats at some point I have to stay sharp on them puppies


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I'm coming down tomoro. Anyone thinking an alum trip? Evening?? Seems like those toothy critters are bitin up there!


----------



## Intimidator

Well....got out there @ 7:30, Duck/Geese Hunters were already out, Bass guys were setting in and lining up. Foggy and cold....frost on the pumpkins. Slight wind out of the NNW, lake was calm. 

And that's the highlights...hit all the same areas as yesterday, except for the dam, used the same lures....if I wouldn't have targeted Blugill the last half hour (caught 2) I would have been skunked.

Started at the MBR, left at 8:45 for the Marina, left the Marina at 9:30 and went back to the MBR to try and find Doc. Looked for the SeaArk but never seen it, left the MBR at 11:00. 

All the duck hunters in the North didn't fire a shot, the Hunters around "Whiskey Island" were either BAD shooters or limited because it sounded like a "War Zone" over there. The Bass guys I talked to weren't having any luck either at least while I was there. Good fishing to all, Brent


----------



## Castaway87

Thinking about hitting CJ tomorrow for crappie. Two questions for those of you knowledgeable about the lake: 1. What is the current water temp? 2. What time open and where is the closest bait store open that sells minnows? Thanks.


----------



## spfldbassguy

How didn't you see me out there this morning mister? I fished by the MBR from about 7:25am-8:15am this morning. There was a prety good amount of boats launching. I fished where that big white tube is at and over into bass cove. The tourny guys that decided to fish the cove I think was anooyed by me being there,oh well if they was. Anyways over at the white tube I hooked and lost about a 12" smallmouth on a Booyah spinnerbait. It got off right as I was getting ready to unhook it. Dibdn't touch it so I can't count it as an official catch. Went to the marina thinking I might run into the Intimidator but he wasn't there. I fished 3 spots around the area until I decided to leave. Lost a road runner I was using(and the Booyah spinnerbait after losing that one at the bank). I really think some tourny guys was annoyed by me fishing on the inside walls of the green light point. I had to retie and they came thru and fished right where I was prior to losing my roadrunner. Thought I heard 'em talking junk. The one guy did catch a smallie but it was too small. I left right around 9am I think. Sorry we didn't hook up out there Brent. Oh yeah,don't take cold medicine that makes you sleepy in the evenings. I did And I slept from roughly 7:30pm-6:45am this morning. That stuff kicked my butt appearantly.


----------



## Doctor

I didn't get to CJ till almost noon, got everything on the boat and got to CJ and forgot to put the trolling motor on the boat so went back home and got it and got launched around 12:15

Tried getting bait at the wall and nothing so headed to the marina and got about 3 dozen small Shad biggest was only 3 inches but better than nothing. Plenty of bait in the Marina but most of it is small but they will grow fast till the cold hits them then it is all over for them, I figure in a couple of weeks they will move into the deeper water on the flats and stress out and die, then the Blues will go nuts having a feast.

Headed to the North end and started drifting at the campgrounds and worked all the way down the east bank and around to the front of Goose Island with not a bite, anchored up in front of Goose and still no bites, pulled up and went to the rail road and finally managed a small Channel cat.

I'm anchored up right on top of the road bed when a guy in a bass boat comes flying up towards me and hollers do you know where there is an old rail road bed on this lake, at about that same time his prop is grinding blocks on the road bed and I said " Yea you just found it" amazing the amount of damage that can be done to a stainless prop in a short amount of time, he won't be running hard in that boat back to the ramp.

So I moved from the road bed to the North gravel hump and found the Catfish nothing big 4 pounds was big fish but they were hammering down my Doctor Bobbers and that was a blast caught 23 off that hump and ran out of bait.

Water temperature was at 60 degrees no matter where I was on the lake, cold brisk wind out of the south, all fish caught anchored up in a foot of water on the North end. The gulls were packed around me waiting on a meal that never happened for them, never saw any fish rolling on the lake which is unusual.

Sorry I missed you Brent didn't mean to get to the lake so late, we will hook up another time.

My last major tournament is next weekend and then I'll pull the big livewell out of the boat and start my fall/winter fishing............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Arrived at the MBR soon after 8, talked with 3 of the Bass Tourney guys again until 9:30, they got to see me catch a 12" SM, I got to see one catch a 14" LM, and another catch a nice SM (he wouldn't tell us what it measured) and they all hooked a few "shorties". I really didn't fish....I asked questions, they asked questions, and I listened.

They (15 boats) all were from Athens OH, they have a Bass club that has a Fall Classic at a lake they have never been to. Some of the guys fished CJ since Wed, some since Thur. A few guys that didn't catch fish yesterday were out of the money and went home, 10 of the 15 caught Bass. Once they found out I graduated from OU they started talking. They were all very nice and willing to share and joke around
Most of them really like CJ, they commented on the numbers of trees, flats, drop-offs, and other structure. Their group sinks trees at their local lakes also...They were really impressed by the work of "The Friends Of CJ".

They all commented on the huge numbers of small Bass in the lake and how good this lake will be, they also couldn't believe anyone could catch fish here because of the huge amount of shad, they said almost all the lakes they have fished this year are experiencing the same problems with an over abundance of food (shad) for the fish. They guys I talked to said they want to come back.
The patterns they are seeing have been constant all week in the different weather. The Bass are staying deep until about noon-1:00 pm and then they head for the shallows. Shad colored cranks are the only things they have been consistantly catching LM's on and senco's, small shad swimbaits, and craws for SM, I passed out a few Keitech swimbaits (bluegill) after they saw me get my SM. I was able to watch and see where they were hitting bass and they were deep.
They also said that alot of Bass were being caught in the trees. I told them I was heading to the Marina and left about 9:30.

When I arrived at the Marina so were the "Bassers" so we talked some more, I was able to see one of the guys land a 4lb LM and the others landed some "shorties", they said the leading total from yesterday was 8-something and they expected more today. I really got to see areas I never thought of that were giving up fish...they could tell me what was down there and why Bass were there...It was a great education

I'm going back out at 3 to see the weigh in and see if I can pick up any more pointers. Good fishing to all Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Made it back out at 2 and talked to the Athens boys for awhile, 82Bassman was out and came over after he got the boat out. We all chatted for awhile before weigh-ins. Was told about a few more new areas that we can get to from the bank...this was a good learning weekend

Winning total was 13+lbs, then 10+, then 9+, Big Bass was a 3.94 Smallie, then a 3.84 LM. 

82Bassman, Tony came in 2nd...he wasn't too happy. The 4lb Bass turned into 2.86. I told Steve about your catch...post the pic.

SpfldBassGuy showed up and we fished till 5:00, I caught a crappie by the Gazebo but the "Bassers" and 82BassMan gave all the Bass sore mouths and they weren't biting. I gave Steve the Dahlberg and let him try it....I just wish something would have hit. Hopefully the weather holds for Brunch tuesday...Good fishing to all


----------



## 82bassman

It was nice to meet you Intimidator. I do not get on here very often, read some but very seldom post, unless it is something where I feel my post can help others. So here is what I have found for CJ. Water was 58 when I started this morning and climbed up to 63 (when I got called home at 2pm, honey do). Found shad schooling first thing on the north end with nothing chasing them. Stirred them up and then sat back to wait. Moved around a few places that I like to hit then heard the white bass chasing the shad. Switched to a lipless and threw past the commotion, pulled in and let it drop. I was hoping to find some largemouth under the ruckus picking up stunned shad as they dropped down. Two or three flutter falls and I felt a nice hit that turned into a hefty pull. Thinking I had a nice LgMouth I let it run and waited for it to tire. As I got it to the boat I got quite the surprise. A carp had been under the ball of shad feeding and sucked in my lipless, accidently or on purpose? Got a pic on my phone then continued to fish. Ended up with a few smallies and a couple largemouth and a horde of crappies. The crappies were in 8-20 feet and in large groups, hitting my crank baits. Watched several others in the area catching a lot of crappies on minnows. So the they are feeding, just not close to the bank, in my case. The Carp is about 17 inches and maybe 2-3 pounds. Smallie is about 15 inches and was caught on spinner bait I made. Other fish were smaller and not worth photographing. 

Sorry the pics are so big, nothing I did would shrink them.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Congrats on the great learning and catching weekend boys  I saw thirteen deer today instead of fishing, I'll take that


----------



## spfldbassguy

Decided to go back out after having my mom over for a sunday afternoon dinner(ham n beans,fried taters,and corn bread). Got luck that my wife and lil guy laid down to take after nap after my mom went home. So I grabbed some rods after headed out. Got out to the MBR aroud 3:35pm and met up with Brent. We fished around that area till about 5pm or so. I hit the marina after he left and atleast got the smell of skunk off of me. Caught 1 largemouth along the concrete wall on a Strike King bleeding shad crankbait. Lil booger only went 8" but it was still nice to touch one today. Lost my crank shortly thereafter,thrid lure lost to the rocks today. I caught that LMB by ticking the rocks with my crank. I left around 6pm,atleast I was able to get a few more hours in today and chat with a friend.

The weather conditions was great,happy that the sun was out. The weather numbers was the following.
Air Temp:70-69,Dew Pt:46-44,RH:43%-40%,W 10mph-NW 6mph winds,30.04-30.01 Barometric Pressure.

Oh yeah Brent thanks for letting me try out your new toy. That thing looks fantastic in the water.That lure is gonna bag you some serious amount of fish my friend. I'm just glad I was able to get it off of the branch/log,really woulda felt terrible if I'd lost it.


----------



## Intimidator

82bassman said:


> It was nice to meet you Intimidator. I do not get on here very often, read some but very seldom post, unless it is something where I feel my post can help others. So here is what I have found for CJ. Water was 58 when I started this morning and climbed up to 63 (when I got called home at 2pm, honey do). Found shad schooling first thing on the north end with nothing chasing them. Stirred them up and then sat back to wait. Moved around a few places that I like to hit then heard the white bass chasing the shad. Switched to a lipless and threw past the commotion, pulled in and let it drop. I was hoping to find some largemouth under the ruckus picking up stunned shad as they dropped down. Two or three flutter falls and I felt a nice hit that turned into a hefty pull. Thinking I had a nice LgMouth I let it run and waited for it to tire. As I got it to the boat I got quite the surprise. A carp had been under the ball of shad feeding and sucked in my lipless, accidently or on purpose? Got a pic on my phone then continued to fish. Ended up with a few smallies and a couple largemouth and a horde of crappies. The crappies were in 8-20 feet and in large groups, hitting my crank baits. Watched several others in the area catching a lot of crappies on minnows. So the they are feeding, just not close to the bank, in my case. The Carp is about 17 inches and maybe 2-3 pounds. Smallie is about 15 inches and was caught on spinner bait I made. Other fish were smaller and not worth photographing.
> 
> Sorry the pics are so big, nothing I did would shrink them.


Beautiful Smallie....Congrats.....Hey, anything you can post helps, even if it's just water temp and what the shad are doing. Thanks


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Congrats on the great learning and catching weekend boys  I saw thirteen deer today instead of fishing, I'll take that


Any of them going to be "Jerky" soon.....Bring me some Jerk when you come down


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Decided to go back out after having my mom over for a sunday afternoon dinner(ham n beans,fried taters,and corn bread). Got luck that my wife and lil guy laid down to take after nap after my mom went home. So I grabbed some rods after headed out. Got out to the MBR aroud 3:35pm and met up with Brent. We fished around that area till about 5pm or so. I hit the marina after he left and atleast got the smell of skunk off of me. Caught 1 largemouth along the concrete wall on a Strike King bleeding shad crankbait. Lil booger only went 8" but it was still nice to touch one today. Lost my crank shortly thereafter,thrid lure lost to the rocks today. I caught that LMB by ticking the rocks with my crank. I left around 6pm,atleast I was able to get a few more hours in today and chat with a friend.
> 
> The weather conditions was great,happy that the sun was out. The weather numbers was the following.
> Air Temp:70-69,Dew Pt:46-44,RH:43%-40%,W 10mph-NW 6mph winds,30.04-30.01 Barometric Pressure.
> 
> Oh yeah Brent thanks for letting me try out your new toy. That thing looks fantastic in the water.That lure is gonna bag you some serious amount of fish my friend. I'm just glad I was able to get it off of the branch/log,really woulda felt terrible if I'd lost it.


Dude, Thanks for the weather numbers...that's quite impressive
Now that you know CJ has Bass and you got the skunk off....you'll probably be living out there too
Like I told you...I would've been more pissed if I'd lost the Dahlberg...I'm just like that...wish you could've caught a nice one with it


----------



## yakfish

I have been following this thread for a while with the intention of fishing CJ a bit but it never seems to happen. but I keep seeing MBR in peoples posts and have been wondering what it stands for? anybody want to share?
Thanks


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got back out this morning from 10:30am-11:40am. Weather #s was the following. Air Temp:50-56,E 6mph-E 9mph winds,Dew Pt:43,RH:76%-62%,30.04"-30.03" pressure. Anyways fished the MBR area again,actually tried about 5 spots out in that area. Lost 1 football jig but nothing else. Ended up catching a 7" white Crappie on a mimic minnow swimbait. HAd no other bites on anything. 

Yakfish,MBR means:Main Boat Ramp.

Seen some guys pulling either crappie or bluegills outta the fish attractors. Didn't look to get anything of great size.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, I just missed you. I got all my stuff done at work and made it out to the MBR at noon. Wind was out of the N and it looked like rain was on the way...very overcast, water had a heavy chop. Went right to the white pipe with my UL and 2 shad swimmers, on the 3rd cast caught a 14" Smallie, this one did all its fighting under-water, it was on the thin side and needed to eat so I put it back in the same area. Moved down the wall after awhile and never had another bite. Watched 3 guys in a Bass boat trying to catch crappie at the first attractor, those poor crappie...these guys were trying to set the hooks like the Bass Pros on TV....I think the only thing they caught was crappie lips. They left to go N so I moved over to Bass Cove about 12:45 and caught a dink crappie close to the rocks. I left at 2 without any other bites. Not many boaters out on the lake, saw a few people on the Marina rocks but none on the dam rocks. 

I'll be out at the MBR around 8:30 for Brunch...maybe the whole day Supposedly the Company and Union have agreed on a tentative deal but it hasn't been voted on so I still don't have alot to do....guess I'll fish


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> Any of them going to be "Jerky" soon.....Bring me some Jerk when you come down


I've already eaten seven pounds of jerky. It was the best I've ever made! Note it isn't seven pounds after its dried but I am going to try the jerky shooter because I love jerky so much! lol (jerky came from t-loin)


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I've already eaten seven pounds of jerky. It was the best I've ever made! Note it isn't seven pounds after its dried but I am going to try the jerky shooter because I love jerky so much! lol (jerky came from t-loin)


Yum Yum Yummy I'll see you on the 30th.(hint)


----------



## spfldbassguy

Yeah you just missed me Brent,I wanted to get out for a lil bit so tha'ts why I went out. Wanted to be home by noon so that I could take care of my household duties. Fishing is better than doing the dishes,washing a load of laundry,and running the vaccum cleaner anyday of the week. Gotta keep the misses happy you know. Man I fished by the white tube and come up with a bunch of nothing. They musta not wanted my swimbait,spinnerbait,or jointed rapala(black back w/silver sides). Oh well atleast I caught something while I was out there. A dink crappie is better than nothing. I figured since I always write down the weather info whenever I fish(well 95% of the time) I might as well post it up on here. Figured it might be useful and I shoulda done it before now but I wasn't thinking.

I was thinking of getting back out there again later today after I drop the lil guy off at daycare. It'd probably be around 10:30 or so before I'd be out there. Don't know which area I wanna try,MBR or marina or the Dam area. Still haven't decided if I'm going out yet but more than likely I'll be out there. It'll be like today though,about an hour n a half time frame to fish in.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got back out this morning and figured if I went to the MBR I'd find Intimidator there. I was correct in my guess cause he was there and catching fish. I fished the MBR and marina from about 10:20-11:45am. Air Temp:45-52,Dew Pt:45-41,RH:100%-66%,30.03" pressure. The only thing I caught was the smell of a skunk. Couldn't even manage a stupid bluegill,oh well that's how fishing goes sometimes.

Hey Brent I tried to upload those pics to my laptop but for some reason it wouldn't upload 'em. I'll try again tonight after I get off of work.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Got back out this morning and figured if I went to the MBR I'd find Intimidator there. I was correct in my guess cause he was there and catching fish. I fished the MBR and marina from about 10:20-11:45am. Air Temp:45-52,Dew Pt:45-41,RH:100%-66%,30.03" pressure. The only thing I caught was the smell of a skunk. Couldn't even manage a stupid bluegill,oh well that's how fishing goes sometimes.
> 
> Hey Brent I tried to upload those pics to my laptop but for some reason it wouldn't upload 'em. I'll try again tonight after I get off of work.


I told you I was jinxed when it came to cameras

You mean not even a 'gill in the Marina......I'll leave the MBR to ya the rest of the week all of those Bass caught after the Tourney should be eating again


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out to the MBR at 8:15, not a soul in the parking lot....I finally had the lake all to myself Wind was very slight out of the N. The entire lake was like glass...with just small areas of fog that burnt off fast. First boater (Jim- Walleye Hunter) showed up at 9...next one at 10, then 10:30 at that was all until I left at 11:00

Had my medium crappie pole rigged with (2) 2" Keitech "BlueGill" swimmers, caught 3 dinks right away, then caught a 9.5" keeper and went and got the basket in case I could get a mess for supper. Ended up catching 4 more dinks, so I put on a 2.8" Keitech "BlueGill" swimmer on the bottom rig. Went to the SM spot and after a few casts caught another SM that was only 12" but healthy. SpfldBassGuy came out and I switched over to the Berkley 2" Frenzy Flicker shad crank on the bottom rig and then sat on the wall and talked

If the pics that SBG took, show up, they are the lures that I have been using (above)...in case anyone wants to see them. 
I may be out a few more days this week around noon if possible, I want one more mess of fresh-not-frozen fish. Good fishing to all


----------



## 82bassman

Got out about noon with my fishing buddy. Sorry I missed everyone. Wind picked up right after we got there. We fished the BC for a little while and caught a few small LGM. Then hooked a nice one. My daughter wasn't having much fun watching me fish while her float just sat so we moved to a spot that intimidator told me about and had a field day with the crappie. It was an odd bite though. They were not aggressive like this weekend, bite was mushy. My daughters float would only sink a little and sometimes move slightly left or right. If I did not keep a close eye on hers I would miss the fish and pull up an empty hook. I had to quite casting and switch to a jig and minnow combo so I could watch hers and feel mine. Probably ended up with about 20, all small, but one really nice and two other decent ones. My daughter had them in the live well ready to take home before I could say no. Left after 2 1/2 hours and convinced her that three were not enough so she threw them back, after I agreed to McDonalds since we had no fish to fry. Not a bad day to be on the lake


----------



## Intimidator

82bassman said:


> Got out about noon with my fishing buddy. Sorry I missed everyone. Wind picked up right after we got there. We fished the BC for a little while and caught a few small LGM. Then hooked a nice one. My daughter wasn't having much fun watching me fish while her float just sat so we moved to a spot that intimidator told me about and had a field day with the crappie. It was an odd bite though. They were not aggressive like this weekend, bite was mushy. My daughters float would only sink a little and sometimes move slightly left or right. If I did not keep a close eye on hers I would miss the fish and pull up an empty hook. I had to quite casting and switch to a jig and minnow combo so I could watch hers and feel mine. Probably ended up with about 20, all small, but one really nice and two other decent ones. My daughter had them in the live well ready to take home before I could say no. Left after 2 1/2 hours and convinced her that three were not enough so she threw them back, after I agreed to McDonalds since we had no fish to fry. Not a bad day to be on the lake


Fishing, Spending time with Dad, and McDonalds....Very Nice....I'm glad she had fun...I think fishing stories about kids with their parents get to me the most because very few parents spend time with their kids anymore....for some reason Anglers seem to be the exception

Isn't she about ready for cranks, spinners, and swimbaits.....


----------



## Doctor

Went out to the MBR looking for the Intimidator, not to be found, one boat on the lake another at the ramp. so went back to the Marina, didn't see the GTO back there two people fishing off the handicap and three others at the baitshop, lake was like glass, boat was calling to go fishing but I have to go to work, won't be out on Thursday cause I have a doctor's appointment, Man that lake looked nice, cool crisp bite to the air, saw the gulls working on Shad along the bank past the gravel finger at the marina................Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Doc you didn't see me out there? I was in my yak fishin by the fish attractors by the MBR. I paddled over to the marina as well then back to the MBR. I was out from about 7:30-10:15 this morning. Air Temp:40-49,SW 3-9mph winds,Dew Pt:37-41,RH:93%-76%,29.95" pressure. I ended up catching 3 dink(7"ers) white crappie by the attractors on a mimic minnow swimbait(trout colored). I finally caught a smallmouth outta CJ,about damn time too. Caught it on the same lure as the crappie. It was a nice 14''er,and I was a lil disappointed it didn't do any acrobatics. Didn't get a bite on anything else I tried. I tried cranks, a spinnerbait, and a pop-r(for good measure). Didn't see a whole lot of people out. Seen 1 boat and 2 more was putting in as I was leaving. Seen 2 people fishing the main lake area by the marina. There was two dudes fishing off the docks inside the marina. What the heck is the rule on that? I didn't think you was allowed to do that until after Nov.1st. They both was on the docks connected with the bait house area of the marina. I did however manage to get back a spinnerbait that I chucked onto a dock two days ago,yeeeeaaahhh.


----------



## spfldbassguy

For some reason my stupid laptop isn't reading my memory card or I'd post some pics. I need to figure out why it's doing this all of a sudden.


----------



## Doctor

I was out there around 10:15 sorry I missed you .............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Hey guys I didn't get out there until noon, I saw 82BassMans Van so I know he was out there on the lake. I had enough time to catch a 7-8" LM in Bass Cove and then the "Friends of CJ" showed up to drop some trees. We (10 CJ fishermen) went back in the lane and loaded up a big trailer and a couple trucks and took the trees to the Marina where they were deposited in places that the little fishies now have nice places to hide. It took about 2 hrs to drop the first 50 and they were going to finish when I left to get Dale at 2. They are still going to finish and drop the full 300 before Spring I'll try to let you know when the next get together will be.

I'll be back out tomorrow at 11:30am to fish the trees Sorry we missed Doc, had to help the boys when I could, to improve CJ's fishing.

Steve, you finally have that CJ Bass Skunk off....Congrats.....Now do you have the fever?LOL


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

spfldbassguy said:


> There was two dudes fishing off the docks inside the marina. What the heck is the rule on that? I didn't think you was allowed to do that until after Nov.1st. They both was on the docks connected with the bait house area of the marina. .


Well Should havE CoRrEcTed them and put them in their right place. Because Brent uncovered my ^(cap letters) so now all my pet crappie will be gone


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Well Should havE CoRrEcTed them and put them in their right place. Because Brent uncovered my ^(cap letters) so now all my pet crappie will be gone


Almost all of the boats are gone from the Marina, I'll be hitting the poles tomorrow while it's still nice....you're pets are gonna taste real good


----------



## spfldbassguy

I know one of the two guys caught one of your pets,didn't see how big it was. I was coming back towards them when I seen him hook it and pull it from the water. I think he tossed it back in.

Yeah I finally got that CJ smallie skunk off of my back. I've always caught largemouths out there but not a smallie til today. I was glad I was able to get my yak out there and fish spots I hadn't fished before. I had a few more hits on the swimbait but no hook ups. Kinda felt like they was slappin' at it. All four caught hit it really good though.

I might get back out there again later today(it's almost 1am as I post this) but I don't know yet. I know it's supposed to be kinda windy so I'll be banking it more than likely.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got back out there about 10:15am and fished with the Intimidator until right about noon. Air Temp:51-56,NW 10-17mph winds,Dew Pt:45-39,RH:76%-54%,29.86"(rising)-29.87"(steady) Pressure. We fished Jonnys' spot for a lil bit and slayed 'em. Ended up moving to the inside of the north breaker wall to get out of the wind a lil bit. The only thing I caught was a 7" smallie on a swimbait. Got it right before I had to come home and take care of some house work before going to work.

Hey Brent did you do any good over by the dam area?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Got back out there about 10:15am and fished with the Intimidator until right about noon. Air Temp:51-56,NW 10-17mph winds,Dew Pt:45-39,RH:76%-54%,29.86"(rising)-29.87"(steady) Pressure. We fished Jonnys' spot for a lil bit and slayed 'em. Ended up moving to the inside of the north breaker wall to get out of the wind a lil bit. The only thing I caught was a 7" smallie on a swimbait. Got it right before I had to come home and take care of some house work before going to work.
> 
> Hey Brent did you do any good over by the dam area?


Poor Jonny....we destroyed your pets....after this week there will be none left

Man... that wind was something, lake was heavy white-capped, we almost had breaking waves. We found alot of the new trees but the wind was preventing us from being able to fish them properly

Went to the dam after Jonnys' spot, N breaker wall (nice colored Smallie, Steve), and MBR (caught a 10" LM). Couldn't figure out what they wanted over there and it was calm, I couldn't get a bite on the "bluegill", tried silver shad, dark pumpkin, shiner, black, and finally got a bite on Blue back/pearl belly Jap swimmer, put another one on and ended up catching 13 dinks but no keepers(??)

It is now posted that you can fish on the floating dock, but boaters have the right-of-way

I'll be back out tomorrow at 11:00am....where the wind is not blowing.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Poor Jonny....we destroyed your pets....after this week there will be none left
> 
> Man... that wind was something, lake was heavy white-capped, we almost had breaking waves. We found alot of the new trees but the wind was preventing us from being able to fish them properly
> 
> Went to the dam after Jonnys' spot, N breaker wall (nice colored Smallie, Steve), and MBR (caught a 10" LM). Couldn't figure out what they wanted over there and it was calm, I couldn't get a bite on the "bluegill", tried silver shad, dark pumpkin, shiner, black, and finally got a bite on Blue back/pearl belly Jap swimmer, put another one on and ended up catching 13 dinks but no keepers(??)
> 
> It is now posted that you can fish on the floating dock, but boaters have the right-of-way
> 
> I'll be back out tomorrow at 11:00am....where the wind is not blowing.


 Yeah that wind was a real beeyotch today huh,woulda been an awesome day to fly a kite. 13 dinks is pretty good in the grand scheme of this thing we call fishing. I'll take a bunch of dinks over nothing at all anytime. Atleast you figured out what they was wanting. Were they "lite bitin" or "slammin'' it? I gotta give you some props Brent,you know CJ like most people know the back of their hands. 2 smallies in 2 days for me,I gotta be on a roll or something. Now I need to catch their big brother/sister. If I can get my running around done early enough I'll be back out there as well. Now that I'm done going up to Kiser I'll be able to concentrate on CJ a lil more. I'm not getting my hopes up though cause there's always a huge line down at the cable company but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Wife goes on vacation next week so I'll be out everyday that it's not supposed to rain.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve,

I finally found my Yum Dingers/Senkos and today I'm going to target hopefully some larger Bass, the Athens Boys really had some good luck with these.......I'll play with the Bass awhile longer until the water temp gets down where I like it for Bank Walleye. Tomorrow we'll target crappie in the trees and Jonnys' spot

The crappie yesterday were tail biting again...the blue/pearl Jap bait was only 1.5" instead of 2". The 1.5 also set the hook closer to the tail

For someone who had never caught a CJ smallie......you are having a very good week It was only a matter of time...you have the skills, it was just figuring out a few things


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out to the MBR(was looking to see if Brent was out there already) around 10:15am and there was already a few dudes fishing the steel wall pretty hard. Went to the Cove and caught 3 dink white crappies and 3 different swimbaits. They wasn't showing any preference for one certain color. All 3 swallowed the swimbaits,wasn't tail biting today. Moved to the marina and Brent showed up there by the time I'd made my 3rd cast. Didn't catch anything outta the marina today,not even a solid hit on the swimbaits.
Air Temp:36-53
SW3-9mph winds
Dew PT.:34-33
RH:93%-47%
30.20''-30.22'' Pressure

Hey Brent you do any good after I had to leave? See you out there tommorrow morning.

Maybe I should change my screen name to "kitty cat rescue". Still can't believe that lil kitty was in that pipe. Just glad I was able to reach it and pull it back to safety.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Dam, what is CJ coming to  lol 

Well thank god I figured out these crappie up here!

























I had a crappie take out drag the other day, I know where he is still, I'll find him next week


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Dam, what is CJ coming to  lol
> 
> Well thank god I figured out these crappie up here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a crappie take out drag the other day, I know where he is still, I'll find him next week


Yep...them there are some nice specks, if Steve and I don't bust'em up tomorrow you better stay up there and hammer those big'uns


----------



## Intimidator

Met SBG (Steve) at the Marina, we fished the docks and kept hearing a cat raising all kinds of heck. When Steve was getting ready to leave I kept hearing the cat and it sounded like he was on the water by the restaurant, I looked over the side and this cat was looking up at me from the drain pipe that goes into the lake the cat couldn't turn around and go the other way and was about 12" from alot of water. Our boy Steve hung down over the wall and rescued the little kitty....that was his good deed for the day.

I ended up with 2 dinks from the new trees, but the funniest thing was the 26" Channel Cat that I caught on a Yum Dinger (Senko)....I thought I had a Monster Bass at first...I let out a yell and finally realized what it was. An older gentleman and his wife came over and they wanted it for dinner I put the Yum Dinger back in the car and left. 

Doc, I'm still not ready to convert to the Dark Side

Steve and I are going to fish with the '***** and possums early (7:30) tomorrow (Sat) if anyone wants to join us at the Marina.


----------



## spfldbassguy

First thing I gotta say is,Jonny tell that dude that's in one of the pics with you nice hat. Didn't realize it was that cold up there yet.

Called my wife on the way home to relate my good deed of saving that lil kitty and she got mad that I didn't bring it home with me. Women,can't live with 'em and can't live without 'em.

Brent you sir are the best catfishermen with artificials that I've ever met so far. For someone that doesn't want to catch them you sure do a good job at it. Glad to hear you didn't get skunked out there.

Hopefully the nocturnal animals will leave us alone when we get there in the morning but Brent said he'd take care of any that wanted to start some trouble with us.


----------



## Intimidator

Made it to the Marina @ 6:30 am (couldn't sleep), Man...It was bright out with the Moon and lights, didn't see any '***** or possums. Fished Jonnys' areas and caught 15 (light bite) dinks (I only measured 2). 
Steve slept in  so when he finally made it we fished alittle longer on the gas dock and talked to a "bait shop area regular" who finally caught a legal crappie. 
We left for the Handicap Platform and we each caught a few dinks and I missed a few more. We were fishing 2 poles each and whenever I layed down one and tried to bait the second I got a bite. They are biting so light that one time the pole I just layed down had a big hit and of course I was trying to bait the other pole, so I dropped the pole and by the time I got to the other the fish was off....or so I thought...I reeled in alittle and didn't feel anything, the bobber was still floating and not moving, I baited the other pole and casted it and after a while I thought I'd reel it in the first pole and see if I still had bait....when I got it close I realized I had a crappie that was still hooked Steve just laughed at me......
After a few more dinks we went to the rocks and Schulers started calling my name so I left 'bout 11:30 without a keeper.

The water is still warm enough for the shad to stay out in the main lake and so are the bigger fish...we need a long period of cold to get the shad in warmer shallow water and then a shad die-off would also help


----------



## SharkBait

Intimidator said:


> Made it to the Marina @ 6:30 am (couldn't sleep), Man...It was bright out with the Moon and lights, didn't see any '***** or possums. Fished Jonnys' areas and caught 15 (light bite) dinks (I only measured 2).
> Steve slept in  so when he finally made it we fished alittle longer on the gas dock and talked to a "bait shop area regular" who finally caught a legal crappie.
> We left for the Handicap Platform and we each caught a few dinks and I missed a few more. We were fishing 2 poles each and whenever I layed down one and tried to bait the second I got a bite. They are biting so light that one time the pole I just layed down had a big hit and of course I was trying to bait the other pole, so I dropped the pole and by the time I got to the other the fish was off....or so I thought...I reeled in alittle and didn't feel anything, the bobber was still floating and not moving, I baited the other pole and casted it and after a while I thought I'd reel it in the first pole and see if I still had bait....when I got it close I realized I had a crappie that was still hooked Steve just laughed at me......
> After a few more dinks we went to the rocks and Schulers started calling my name so I left 'bout 11:30 without a keeper.
> 
> The water is still warm enough for the shad to stay out in the main lake and so are the bigger fish...we need a long period of cold to get the shad in warmer shallow water and then a shad die-off would also help


I think I saw you guys out there today. I was there with my boy and a friend of mine. My friend caught a few and almost pulled in a decent lmb, but it jumped off at the last second. I was skunked though.


----------



## Intimidator

SharkBait, 
Do you fish at CJ often? Hopefully the next time you get to CJ we can meet and chat It's been tough fishing from the bank lately...!

How'd your boy do? We can't let kids get skunked, we've got some spots for him at CJ if needed


----------



## spfldbassguy

I still say that the crappie you had on the line and didn't know it was being lazy. That little guy probably figured he'd been hooked so why bother trying to swim off. I still say that we gotta refer to that one as a "lazy boy recliner" crappie.
Sorry to say Brent that after you left I didn't catch anything else not even a bite. I even went and tried the MBR area before leaving at 12:30. Lost a few more swimbaits to the rocks of CJ though.

You gonna be out there in the morning? I'll probably be out there with an aresenal of rods n lures. Was thinking if it's not too windy I might take my yak out and fish around the tower over at the dam. Well that's if there's no Elmer Fudds shooting 1000 rounds off at some ducks over in that area as well..


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well I woke up around 6:30am for some odd reason and couldn't gp back to sleep so I figured I might as well get my fishing gear ready. Got out to the MBR area around 7:15/7:30am and fished that entire area for about an hour n a half or so. Hooked and lost a dink smallie after it jumped off my hook as I was bending down to unhook it. I ended up catching my first crappie on a 1/4oz rattletrap and caught my other two from that area on a shad colored swimbait. Decided to go over to the marina and try out the new trees that was recently placed. The only thing I caught from those was some leaves. I caught a black crappie around the rocks that was just a hair under being legal keeper size. It was the best of the of the four that I landed today. Moved around the marina and tried a few spots but after losing my swimbait on the handicap pier I decided to call the wife and tell her to meet me for breakfast at the home of Big Boy. Lil guy ate like a pig while we was there. 4 crappie,1 Lost smallmouth in about 2 hours of fishing(I left to eat around 9:30).
Air Temp:62
SW9-S 8mph winds(really felt like there was no wind though)
Dew Pt:44-45
RH:52%
30.05''-30.07'' Pressure(rising)

Went back out with my boy after getting home from eating some chow and it was way too windy by then to do any bluegill fishing. We tried for about 30min. but it was of no use so we came home.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Well I woke up around 6:30am for some odd reason and couldn't gp back to sleep so I figured I might as well get my fishing gear ready. Got out to the MBR area around 7:15/7:30am and fished that entire area for about an hour n a half or so. Hooked and lost a dink smallie after it jumped off my hook as I was bending down to unhook it. I ended up catching my first crappie on a 1/4oz rattletrap and caught my other two from that area on a shad colored swimbait. Decided to go over to the marina and try out the new trees that was recently placed. The only thing I caught from those was some leaves. I caught a black crappie around the rocks that was just a hair under being legal keeper size. It was the best of the of the four that I landed today. Moved around the marina and tried a few spots but after losing my swimbait on the handicap pier I decided to call the wife and tell her to meet me for breakfast at the home of Big Boy. Lil guy ate like a pig while we was there. 4 crappie,1 Lost smallmouth in about 2 hours of fishing(I left to eat around 9:30).
> Air Temp:62
> SW9-S 8mph winds(really felt like there was no wind though)
> Dew Pt:44-45
> RH:52%
> 30.05''-30.07'' Pressure(rising)
> 
> Went back out with my boy after getting home from eating some chow and it was way too windy by then to do any bluegill fishing. We tried for about 30min. but it was of no use so we came home.


Just think, it's going to be near 80 tomorrow and in the mid to upper 70's tuesday....what a strange year for weather....it's no wonder the fish are so screwed up

I'll be at the MBR about 11 tomorrow if its not pouring.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Just think, it's going to be near 80 tomorrow and in the mid to upper 70's tuesday....what a strange year for weather....it's no wonder the fish are so screwed up
> 
> I'll be at the MBR about 11 tomorrow if its not pouring.


 Yeah this temps are certainly a little bit screwy,definitely isn't helping the "bite" out.

Since she's on vacation this week I'm gonna have some fun. I'll be out early in the morning if it isn't raining terribly bad. I think it's supposed to be windy so I'll be banking it again. The first day without alot of wind this week I'm gonna yak it around the dam area. Maybe I'll be fortunate enough to locate some White Bass or Walleyes. I know them boogers hang around in that area.


----------



## SharkBait

Intimidator said:


> SharkBait,
> Do you fish at CJ often? Hopefully the next time you get to CJ we can meet and chat It's been tough fishing from the bank lately...!
> 
> How'd your boy do? We can't let kids get skunked, we've got some spots for him at CJ if needed


We usually camp out there once or twice a year but didn't make it this year. I used to fish a lot more but sold my boat back in 09. We usually do pretty good back in the campground or the marina area, but yeah, the boy got skunked too. He did make a new friend, a cat that followed him around everywhere. 

I'm hoping to make it out there again soon. I live in Dayton, so it's a bit of a drive. I'll post on here the next time we are heading out.


----------



## Intimidator

Fished the MBR from 11:00 -12:00, wind was steady about 10-15mph out of the SW. Lake was choppy without whitecaps.

Broke out my Chameleon 4" tube and thru it for about 20 minutes around the boat ramp without a hit, after a few more casts in Bass Cove and slow dragging it across the bottom I finally caught a 14" LM....this was another healthy CJ fish...very fat. I went back over to the wall and casted again, I felt another hit and to my surprise was rewarded with.....................a 23" ....CHANNEL CAT...on a 4" tube So i took off the tube and put on a 4" swimming (paddle tail) fluke that has a silver and glitter back and pearl belly. I casted around the wall again and had another nice hit....and I was rewarded with a 21.5" CHANNEL CAT....ON A FLUKE.....I had enough and so I left for the MarinaLOL. Fished the Marina until 1:30 and only caught 3 dink crappies.

I'm still going to try and fish tomorrow somewhere, hopefully sheltered from the wind (gusts of 40-60mph), I normally do pretty well in these kind of conditions Good fishing to all.

Doc, you need to come out and take some of these cats home with you


----------



## Doctor

Brent,
Yea there is a bunch in there that size, won't be long I'll be out on the lake getting ready to pull the big livewell out of the boat this week, time to start winter fishing...........Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Give it up already Brent,the cats in CJ love ya. You should embrace them already.

I fished this morning(10/25) in the marina and didn't get squat not even a hit. I might be out tommorrow I haven't decided as of yet. It's supposed to be pretty darn windy and I haven't decided if I wanna try fishing in that crap.


----------



## Intimidator

Spent brunch today at CJ from 8:30-10:30. The wind was out of the SE but it didn't seem too bad at all, the lake wasn't capped and wasn't really too rough.....yet. Fished the MBR for an hour without a bite and then went to the Marina, most of the Marina was calm but I decided to try right outside the bait shop door....it was dead calm Ended up with a 14" LM and 2 dink crappie in an hour and NO CATS. The wind was starting to pick up when I left, I would have liked to seen CJ with the storms and 70mph winds coming through. Maybe the water will really be stirred up.


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator,
Sorry to here you didn't have any cat fish luck


----------



## spfldbassguy

No cats this time out,I don't think you was even trying mister. Yeah that'd been interesting to see CJ when those storms blew through. You going out on Wednesday? I might go out in the morning but I gotta get to bed soon or I'll end up sleeping in. I really wanna get my yak out and hit the dam area but I think it's supposed to be windy again,go figure.


----------



## Intimidator

I'll be out today around 11, starting at the MBR. 
I'm trying to go through all my old lures and plastics.....now is a good time to see what really works since it is tough fishing. It seems when the fish are biting almost anything works but this time of the year is the real test...I've been trying to save my Jap stuff and I've been pitching the old stuff that isn't working or catches Catfish  I want to down-size even more and not have alot of stuff laying around in the basement

I'm really not having any luck with Plastics that do not hold scent (most major plastics companies)...if the scent washes off or if the lure smells like plastic fish will not take it, period. This is not like the Spring when they are starving after Winter, feeding before spawn, or protecting beds, they have their choice of food and if it doesn't smell, look, or act natural they bypass it. 

Cranks and Swimbaits have to be presented at speeds that allow the fish to get a look at it but you cannot allow them to inspect it (reaction bite) or they will not take it, the bad part of this is most fish are not hungry and will not go after something that they have to expend energy on, so the key becomes making the bait look like it's dying but keeping it moving. 

Crappie are just lazy now, if their food isn't half dead they are going to inspect it, take a nibble, spit it, nibble, and if it passes all their tests they may take it if they're hungry. If you're bobber fishing sometimes you don't even know they've taken your bait or if they are hooked

This has been a very challenging time trying to fish but it also has been a very good learning experience. Good fishing to all Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 11 til 11:30 @ the MBR without getting a bite....the wind was probably 15-20 mph from the SSW and the lake was rough and white-capped. The MBR was mostly sheltered and calm but I couldn't get any hits??

Went to the Marina and fished the handicap platform, I was throwing all different colors of old plastics and was getting fed up, so I put on (2) 1" Jap swimmers (smoke/glitter pearl belly). Caught my first keeper crappie, a "no-doubter" so I broke out the basket just in case. I fished on the platform for a few more "no-bite" casts and decided to fish into the wind on the N Breaker Wall. Hey , the crappie started hitting......ended up catching and keeping 8 more "No-Doubters" and only a couple dinks. The wind started blowing alittle harder and I decided to leave at 12:45 with 9 nice crappie that we just finished at supperThey were very tasty

I know the water temp has dropped...when I pulled the crappie out of the water they were COLD.
I know the lake was stirred up.
I don't know if the fish are moving in or the wind just create this temporary condition.
I don't know if the crappie just want a smaller offering, but I'll be trying this out again tomorrow...same time...same places


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Hey Brent, I'm off work Monday, the 1ST OF NOV, Might be doing something that morning at a certain place, on some certain wood platforms. 

I might have to bring a chair since I'm being treated for gout, which freaking hurts like you know what, went to the Dr Monday, still haven't got the blood test back, but they gave me meds in case thats what it was.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I was out there(MBR) around 7:45-8:25,9:30-10:45 and didn't get one bite there either. Couldn't fish a couple of my more favorite spots cause they was already taken. I tried swimbaits,a rattletrap,tubes(which was donated to the rocks without my consent),and a spinnerbait. The reason my time fishing out there was broken up was that two of my rods n reels decided to go goofy on me and I had to come back to the house and respool them. I did see one fellow have what looked like a basket of some keepers and a very heathly lookin cat that probably ended up on his dinner plate as well. Speaking of that dude,he needs to learn how to park inside of the actual spaces instead of the roadway. I damn near left him a note on his windshield to remind him of his ignorance in the matter of parking his vehicle. I mean how hard is it to put your 4runner in a space?


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I might have to bring a chair since I'm being treated for gout, which freaking hurts like you know what, went to the Dr Monday, still haven't got the blood test back, but they gave me meds in case thats what it was.


 Man Joe that stinks,my father in law had gout and I know how bad it hurts. Hope the meds that they gave you is working for you.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Hey Brent, I'm off work Monday, the 1ST OF NOV, Might be doing something that morning at a certain place, on some certain wood platforms.
> 
> I might have to bring a chair since I'm being treated for gout, which freaking hurts like you know what, went to the Dr Monday, still haven't got the blood test back, but they gave me meds in case thats what it was.


Gout= Ouch.....Good luck, Probably too much STRESS in your life,....you think??

There's been alot of people fishing them since all the "things" are gone...no one has been having any luck....(??)
One of my "Older" friends called last night and he was out there on "The Wood" and LIMITED. He was on the Pro Tour for a long while (from South Chuck) and has been retired for probably 20 yrs. He said to use a small fly tipped with 1/2 a wax worm at 10' and you'd catch crappie and 'Gills. I know I could probably catch more fish right now with "live" bait but I get bored easily and like to move PLUS my goal is to find artificials that work just as well throughout the year

The Contract is being voted on Saturday and even if they vote yes it will take awhile to ramp up. I should be able to be out there around 11 on Monday


----------



## Intimidator

I only lasted a half hour today 11:15 til 11:45. The wind was worse than any other time this week, it was out of the WNW and cold. I wasn't dressed for it and when I'm miserable I'm done. No one was fishing....on land or in a boat. I couldn't find a wind break at all...the wind was steady, swirling, and strong. Waves were crashing against the breaker walls and the lake was heavily white-capped.....Maybe tomorrow I was shivering too much and couldn't feel if I had a bite or not


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I only lasted a half hour today 11:15 til 11:45. The wind was worse than any other time this week, it was out of the WNW and cold. I wasn't dressed for it and when I'm miserable I'm done. No one was fishing....on land or in a boat. I couldn't find a wind break at all...the wind was steady, swirling, and strong. Waves were crashing against the breaker walls and the lake was heavily white-capped.....Maybe tomorrow I was shivering too much and couldn't feel if I had a bite or not


 Still haven't learned your lesson about dressing for the occassion I see.Now you know why I didn't go out there today,unfavorable conditions and I'm a little bit of a wuss when it comes to cold winds. I got some running around to do sometime in the morning but I might make it out there. Haven't decided if I wanna try early in the morning or wait til the afternoon about an hour or so before heading to work.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent you musta not did too well out there today huh,cause I didn't see you post about your trip out there. I guess I'll get the report in the morning see ya out there. Better dress warm too cause it's supposed to be kinda cold in the morning.


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out about noon friday, the sun came out and the wind died down some. I fished the docks and Bait shop area and did well with the smaller presentation. I ended up taking home 13 "no-doubters" and had 10 dinks. Alot of guys were on the docks so I fished the one close to the East Bathrooms. I hate this type of fishing (vertical jigging) but right now it catches fish. It's almost time for me to start cranking for Walleyes again

I can't get out today...But I'll be out Sun about 10.

Good fishing to all


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out on saturday morning around 8am and fished until around 9:45am. Fished the MBR area and the marina. I only managed to land 1 white crappie at the marina. Ended up going with a bigger swimbait because all the small crap I was chucking wasn't gettin' any bites. It went around 8''-8 1/4'' and it inhaled the 3 1/4'' swimbait. I tried everything from vertical jigging a 1/16th jig to launching a 1/4oz rattletrap out as far as I could get it to go. Didn't get any bites at the MBR and only had the one at the marina.
Air Temp:34-37
S 8mph-SW 8mph winds
Dew Pt: 30-31
RH:86%-75%
30.13''-30.11'' Pressure

I'll probably see you out there on sunday morning Mr.Intimidator. Going to the marina first,I'm determined to catch a bunch off those darn docks.


----------



## 82bassman

I know this really isnt the place for this but I had to share here since we are almost all Springfielders. My son is a member of the new Springfield High Wildcats, 2nd year starting offensive lineman. Friday Night they were playing for the Central GWOC title against Northmont. After a tough start they were able to tighten up the defense and finish in the red zone to come from behind and win the game 39-21. It was an exciting game, better than any day on the Lake this year. Few things make a father more proud then watching his son run over the defense as he opens up holes for running backs to score. So I want to invite all of you to the at home playoff football game, a first for a very long time. Our boys are representing Springfield next Saturday night against Hilliard Darby, (Columbus). A win would be another first for the new High School, and again it has been a very long time since this has happened. It would be nice if the stands were filled to overflowing. For those that do not know home games are played at the old South High Stadium. I hope to see you there. 


Getting to and into the Northmont game- $59
Hot Chocolate and Snacks- $40
Hugging your mom after winning the most important game so far this year- Priceless!


----------



## Intimidator

Congrats to you and your family and to the WildCats

You have "Good Reason" to be a Proud Father....we appreciate you sharing.

I'm a huge follower of HS and College Football....My Alma Mater (Southeastern) had a down year, my wife's (Urbana) was decent but they didn't make the playoffs, and My Son's HS (Shawnee) is the #1 Seed in their region. I haven't seen the schedule yet so I don't know what playoff games we'll be attending.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Got out on saturday morning around 8am and fished until around 9:45am. Fished the MBR area and the marina. I only managed to land 1 white crappie at the marina. Ended up going with a bigger swimbait because all the small crap I was chucking wasn't gettin' any bites. It went around 8''-8 1/4'' and it inhaled the 3 1/4'' swimbait. I tried everything from vertical jigging a 1/16th jig to launching a 1/4oz rattletrap out as far as I could get it to go. Didn't get any bites at the MBR and only had the one at the marina.
> Air Temp:34-37
> S 8mph-SW 8mph winds
> Dew Pt: 30-31
> RH:86%-75%
> 30.13''-30.11'' Pressure
> 
> I'll probably see you out there on sunday morning Mr.Intimidator. Going to the marina first,I'm determined to catch a bunch off those darn docks.


I haven't been able to get out....the wind storm must have weakened a neighbors tree at my Parents home in South Chuck. The tree fell Friday and landed on Mom and Dads house and tore down the electric lines and damaged the back of the house and roof. Finally have everything cleaned up and the roofer is coming tomorrow to finish.

I'll be out Monday around 10:30am. This will probably be my last week of early fishing since the Contract was passed


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out Sunday morning around 8am and fished until about 9:15am or so. Wife called begging me to let her adopt two stray kittens that showed up across the street. Anyone in the marina during the 3 or 4 phone calls probably heard me getting upset at her for wanting more damn cats. Anyone that knows me knows that we got enough 4 legged critters and don't need anymore. Anyways there was probably 10 or so people fishing the marina/docks counting myself. I didn't see or hear anyone catch anything. I only managed to land one dink 8'' crappie off one of the docks. Caught it using a BPS tailspin lure that I was jigging around the docks. I missed another two hits on that lure and got none on anything else I chucked at 'em.
Went back out around 4:30pm-6:15pm and tried those stupid docks again. Once again no luck fishing them. There was a few people out there fishing and there was 2 other dudes fishing off one of the docks besides myself. I seen one guy land a largemouth on a crankbait but didn't see anyone else get anything. I moved from the docks to the N breaker wall and ended up catchin' a 10" white crappie on a 3'' swimbait,again this crappie inhaled the whole thing. The only thing I could see was the tip of the bait stickin' out of its mouth. It was a nice and chunky fish too. Didn't get anymore bites so I left for home.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Got out Sunday morning around 8am and fished until about 9:15am or so. Wife called begging me to let her adopt two stray kittens that showed up across the street. Anyone in the marina during the 3 or 4 phone calls probably heard me getting upset at her for wanting more damn cats. Anyone that knows me knows that we got enough 4 legged critters and don't need anymore. Anyways there was probably 10 or so people fishing the marina/docks counting myself. I didn't see or hear anyone catch anything. I only managed to land one dink 8'' crappie off one of the docks. Caught it using a BPS tailspin lure that I was jigging around the docks. I missed another two hits on that lure and got none on anything else I chucked at 'em.
> Went back out around 4:30pm-6:15pm and tried those stupid docks again. Once again no luck fishing them. There was a few people out there fishing and there was 2 other dudes fishing off one of the docks besides myself. I seen one guy land a largemouth on a crankbait but didn't see anyone else get anything. I moved from the docks to the N breaker wall and ended up catchin' a 10" white crappie on a 3'' swimbait,again this crappie inhaled the whole thing. The only thing I could see was the tip of the bait stickin' out of its mouth. It was a nice and chunky fish too. Didn't get anymore bites so I left for home.


I think the only way to get a mess is what the "Old Pro" told me, I was using a 1/64 oz jig, with a 1" trailer and 1/2 a white crappie niblet. You might as well just slap on an ice fishin' rig

I'm goin' crankin" again


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent I can't wait to try out the stuff you gave me earlier today,thanks by the way it's much appreciated. If that tiny stuff actually works for me I'll be a new convert to it. I'm used to using much larger artificials but I'm more than willing to try new things. You thought you stoked my fire for smallies but actually you got me wanting to catch more slabs with the fake stuff. 

Got out there to the marina around 10:15am and fished til about 11:30am and didn't get one hit on anything. I tried vertical jigging,casting swimbaits,crankbaits,and rattletraps. Hey AvgJoe I think you was leaving as I was arriving,you was in that white pick up truck I think? Wish we coulda met up and said hello to one another. If that was you out there did you all do any good at all?

Might be back out there on tuesday but I gotta take my lil boy to get his flu shot in the morning and lord knows how long I'll have to wait at the doctors office this time around.


----------



## socdad

Are the floating docks at the boat ramp still in?


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> Are the floating docks at the boat ramp still in?


Yes, I may need updated....but I don't think any of them are taken out anymore.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out to fish yesterday but talked to SpfldBassGuy for 2 hrs

Anyone seeing any dead shad yet?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished from 11:20-1:00pm without getting a single bite on anything. Tried the super tiny stuff Intimidator gave me,nothing on that so I went went my more usual stuff without any luck either. Chatted with Intimidator after he arrived but neither of us did any good. Hey Intimidator did you catch anything after I left?


----------



## Intimidator

Fished today from 8:30 til 10, cranked the HC area and N Breaker Wall. The only bite I had was from the stiff ENE wind. Decided to go VOTE and then get lunch and warm up. Steve called and we met back out on the docks, he was using the 1/64 rigs and I only had larger ones with me...still, neither of us caught anything. Wind stayed stiff out of the East. 
A retired friend from work and 3 of his buddies were catching crappies lakeside at the end of the S Breaker Wall in the trees, they probably had 30 keepers between them, they were using minnows. I talked to them for awhile and they also have been hit and miss finding crappie. 

Hey Doc, Water temps have to be getting critical for shad But we haven't seen any dead ones yet....any news from up North in the Lake? Seems like the fish are still moving in and out...anybody else have any reports????

Good fishing to All


----------



## Doctor

The water is still pretty warm around the 60 degree mark they don't get stressed till about 40 degrees or colder, they will start migrating towards the North end they work right along that East bank I assume because the sun heats those rocks and the warmth draws them, when they get stressed they head to the deep water thirty foot just out past the humps last year we were pounding the Blues out there on that Flats area where reid golf course used to be, I need to get out there and gather some bait for the winter fishing in case I can't find fresh when the water gets cold.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent and myself was having a conversation about the water temps and where they're at and both of us mentioned you Doc. Didn't think the water temp was up around 60 so that's a little shocking but it's understandable. So maybe we should concentrate on fishing from the east bank huh. If you ever need a fishing buddy on a weekend I'm good for gas money for your boat and coffee if that's your drink of choice(me personally I stick to Pepsi). I would love to get into some of those bigger CJ cats again this year before it gets too cold to fish. I still say Brent needs to fish with you so that his catfish jinx may be broken. He's good at catching them on accident so if he was to actually try for 'em they might leave his lures alone.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Brent and myself was having a conversation about the water temps and where they're at and both of us mentioned you Doc. Didn't think the water temp was up around 60 so that's a little shocking but it's understandable. So maybe we should concentrate on fishing from the east bank huh. If you ever need a fishing buddy on a weekend I'm good for gas money for your boat and coffee if that's your drink of choice(me personally I stick to Pepsi). I would love to get into some of those bigger CJ cats again this year before it gets too cold to fish. I still say Brent needs to fish with you so that his catfish jinx may be broken. He's good at catching them on accident so if he was to actually try for 'em they might leave his lures alone.


Ha ha...Very funny!! LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Doc,
We thought the temps were closer to "shad kill time" because when we caught crappies etc, they felt like they just came out of the freezer 

You just explained why it's still going to be hit or miss for alot longer, these fish are all still following and eating the shad..... I think the shad may last longer than me Thanks


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Doc,
> We thought the temps were closer to "shad kill time" because when we caught crappies etc, they felt like they just came out of the freezer
> 
> You just explained why it's still going to be hit or miss for alot longer, these fish are all still following and eating the shad..... I think the shad may last longer than me Thanks


 Cmon man you can't let all those shad in CJ outlast you,when you go down to the under armor place stock up.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out this morning and it was a lil bit chilly. Looked at the weather channel before leaving and it said it was 27 degrees with a NW3mph wind. Lake was pretty calm and hardly nobody was out. I tried the entire MBR area and got no bites so I went to the marina. Tried inside the marina and zilch,so I moved to the outside of the marina. Lost a few more swimbaits to those rocks. I finally caught 1 white crappie(7 1/2") on a 3'' swimbait. That size has been working for me when nothing else has been. I tried some smaller baits first and got nothing so I up sized my presentation. Only caught the one but atleast I didn't go home skunked.


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out after 11:15...lake was dead still, very little breeze out of the SW, it was NICE. Two Pontoon boats were fishing the middle of the lake. I watched topwater action (small fish jumping, big fish jumping, and gulls diving) the whole time I was in the Marina but it was out from the Marina mouth and could only be reached by boat. 
I didn't do any good inside the Marina either, I fished the HC platform, N Breaker Wall inside, the docks closest to the N Breaker Wall, and the New trees. I caught one dink crappie by the HC platform. Moved lakeside along the N Breaker Wall and caught 2 more dinks along the rocks but that was it. I talked with 3 other guys fishing the Marina and they weren't doing any good either and they were using minnows and wax worms. I left at 12:30 and the air temp was 54 degrees, went to the MBR and looked around but didn't fish...I left to go get lunch. 
For the second day now the beach area has also been a topwater action area, as I crossed Robert Eastman you could see the fish and birds feasting


----------



## spfldbassguy

I won't be out today or tommorrow but I'll be back out on saturday again. Well unless the weather is going to be in the crapper(haven't looked yet at the forecast). We definitely need some colder temps so that the water temp will start dropping more. CJ needs some of all those shad to start dying off. I believe until that happens us bank beaters are going to have hit n miss trips out there.


----------



## backupbait

Fished CJ for the first time this year yesterday. Fished from 6pm to 1am casting for walleye. Caught one channel cat on a rattle trap. Managed to snag and retrive two cast nets off the breaker wall at the ramp which gave me a bonus of 7 crank baits. Just need to replace the hooks. It was an nice calm night and I was the only boat on the water for the better part of the night other than the DNR that was out checking the nets for a few hours.


----------



## Intimidator

backupbait said:


> Fished CJ for the first time this year yesterday. Fished from 6pm to 1am casting for walleye. Caught one channel cat on a rattle trap. Managed to snag and retrive two cast nets off the breaker wall at the ramp which gave me a bonus of 7 crank baits. Just need to replace the hooks. It was an nice calm night and I was the only boat on the water for the better part of the night other than the DNR that was out checking the nets for a few hours.


Since you are new to OGF, the thread, and fishing CJ this year....Welcome

If you have any questions that you can't find in the thread, feel free to ask, there are alot of dedicated Anglers that post here.

So were you fishing after dark??.......If so, you have got to crank the shallows 
Congrats on the cast-nets most of those lures were probably SpfldBassGuys' LOL
What nets are the DNR checking??


----------



## Intimidator

Well since everything seems to have moved back out in open water I decided to Bass fish again. Got to the MBR at 11:15 today....Not a single car or truck in the whole lot, no boats were in the water, not a good sign at all! The weather was nice, slight breeze out of the NW and close to 50 degrees, lake had a nice chop. 
I broke out the Dahlberg to prove a point to myself and about my 5th cast at the White Pipe resulted in a 17.5" Smallie....it was a beautiful DARK fish that put up its fight underwater. I casted the Dahlberg for another 45 minutes without another bite so I put on (2) 2" shad plastics in shad color. I went back to Bass Cove and casted a few times from the floating dock with the Jonboat. I was reeling in to leave and had a nice hit maybe 5' from the dock the next thing I knew the Smallie had jumped onto the platform with me It was a nice plump 13 incher and he went home also. I didn't have any more bites and left about 12:45. I drove around to the Marina and there were only 2 guys on the docks and no one else, I watched for awhile and they weren't doing anything so I went to the Gazebo and broke out the double shad rig and casted for 20 minutes lakeside without even a tap, left about 1:30 and the temp was 53 and the wind was picking up.

Birds were still just off the beach again???


----------



## spfldbassguy

Welcome backupbait,I'm sure you'll love this site as much as the rest of us do. I'm beginning to think I'm the only one that's fished CJ this year that hasn't caught a cat on a lure. Sorry you didn't get into any of CJs' eyes but if you put in enough time I'm sure you will.

Hey Brent glad to hear you caught a nice smallie on that Dahlberg lure. Especially a 17 1/2''er,very nice. You musta "Intimdated" that smallie into jumping up on that platform. Hey only one of those cranks backupbait found was probably mine.


----------



## Intimidator

You guys hold down the fort at CJ this weekend....I've got family stuff and won't be back out till Monday.....Good fishing to you all


----------



## spfldbassguy

Oh sure you got family stuff to do,its supposed to be a little colder this weekend I believe. i think you've handed in your man card until monday when its supposed to be warmerLOL.


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> You guys hold down the fort at CJ this weekend....I've got family stuff and won't be back out till Monday.....Good fishing to you all


I have been OK'd to fish Sunday....My wife said she knows it will be soon that I'm stuck inside bothering her so she said go out so she can have some peace and quietLOL 

Let me know if you want to meet up and fish!

Steve, I haven't handed it in, just yet


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey AvgJoe I think you was leaving as I was arriving,you was in that white pick up truck I think? Wish we coulda met up and said hello to one another. If that was you out there did you all do any good at all?


Yeah, that was me and my brother. He caught a baby bass and that's all she wrote. Then we went to a pond and I caught about 4 more bass and lost one at the shore and went home b/c it was getting hard for me to walk around the pond with my gout issues.

Brent, sorry I missed your call, by the time I realized it, it was late and I had so much going on this week to call you back. Shocks went out on the car, furnace is overheating and the fan motor went out so I had someone come over to check it out, still treating this stupid gout, which is getting on my nerves. Plus I'm getting ready for hunting season...


----------



## Doctor

Finally after two months it was indeed my pleasure to meet and talk with Intimidator and Spfldbassguy out at CJ Brown, I went to the MBR and two guys were there, they had been there since early morning and had caught nothing, went to the Marina saw one guy cranking along the wall another one on the docks, then decided to go over to the dam area as I was rolling around the parking lot I just happened to see the Silver GTO with the special plates so parked the truck and started to the dam got halfway down the concrete walkway when Brent looked up and said you must be the "Doctor" so the three of us had a nice talk, it was great too finally meet you guys, Spfldbassguy I really liked your rod toting system you made that gave me an idea for the boat that I may use thanks buddy, did you guys do any good at the Marina, looking forward to fishing on the lake with you guys here in a few weeks, again it was my pleasure meeting you..........Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Doc it was my pleasure in finally meeting you,I must say you seem very knowledgable on CJ and the fish you pursue the most. I stole my rod toting idea from an article in Bassmasters magazine. You outta see that thing strapped to the back of my yak,I look like a minature fishing trolly when I'm out yakin' it . Hey it's an easy thing to make and not very costly either. You'd be surprised at how many strange looks I've received from folks when I bring it out. I'm a little lazy and hate changing lures all the time so that thing allows me to carry up to 6 rods at once,therefore 6 different lure choices. If I can't get something to hit on any of the 6 then I know it's gonna be a hard day.
Nope we didn't do anything close to good while out there. We ended up talking more than we fished. Brent's a heck of a nice guy and a wealth of knowledge as well and I'm glad I met him. Speaking of that,Brent did you catch anything after I had to leave? I'll be back out there again tommorrow after about 10am. Haven't decided where I'm starting yet but it'll probably be the marina. Hey thanks for those smaller flukes,gonna rig em up for tommorrow. I've fished the normal sized ones before but none that small so that's why I had to ask how ya fish 'em. Didn't know if you rigged them the same way or not. See you out there.


----------



## Intimidator

Doc, it was Great to finally meet...The pleasure was all mine and I can't wait to sit and "Pick Brains". I want to see how you hunt your favorite species and talk more about the Fall shad movement, hopefully this will wrap up my understanding of the lake. Your East Shore Theory payed off alittle already

Steve, I went over and fished the South Marina.....nothing....I cranked for awhile, broke out the swim jigs, and tried some vertical dock jigging and still nothing. I looked at my watch and it was 5:15, I was by the bait shop and got a hit and it was a keeper crappie...2 guys on the pole dock started yelling at one another because one of them caught a crappie, then they caught another. I caught 2 more dink crappie and decided to try the South Breaker Wall again..I started cranking with the Berkley Shad and got a hit...it was a 14" Walleye, a few minutes later another 13.5" Walleye, then another 13". I must have hit a little "Wolfpack" feeding at dusk. Then I caught 3 more "No-Doubter" crappie. It was getting dark so I left about 6.....I was lucky enough to have hit the "Evening Feeding Time" that I thought was happening and also on the East Shore. All fish were returned unharmed to Mother CJ


----------



## Intimidator

Had the day off (Vets Day) and didn't know it until I went to work and no one was there I ended up getting alot done....then Steve called needing help...He can tell the story but maybe our luck with CJ eating phones, our cameras, and other things, hopefully has just changed from now on

I didn't really have time to fish before Dale got home but we did talk to a Boater who was catching crappies in 18 to 20 fow in the middle of the lake.

Doc, he was catchin' them right where we were talking about. The shad were hangin' exactly where we thought, he was also catching Cats Steve and I also figured out the MBR

I'll be out for Brunch about 8:30 tomorrow...MBR first, then moving

I also just realized we're closing in on 1000 posts, hopefully this thread has been beneficial and everyone has learned something that may help to improve their fishing at CJ


----------



## Doctor

Brent,
I just may bring the boat out tomorrow, look for me around 9am at the MBR bring your stuff and we can spend a few hours on the lake if your up for it, you too spfldbassguy if your able...............Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well,well,well I don't even know where to begin. I'll give my report first then the idiotic part of my day out there. Got to the MBR area around 10:15am or so. A couple of other fellows was fishing off the steel wall so I had the area by the white tube to myself. They was close enough to me that we could chat and we did have a very pleasant chat while we all fished. One of 'em caught a dink crappie,then with the help of one of Brents' small 3" flukes he gave me the day before I landed a dink crappie(8 1/2"). I casted the rig out as far as I humanly could trying to reach some deeper water. It hit about 5ft into my retrieve. The only one I caught on the day.

Now for the adventures of Stupidity brought to you by Spfldbassguy. I decided to fish off the docks at the MBR and decided on the one with the jonboat. Made several casts with a tube,some swimbaits and nothing. While retrieving one of my cast I felt a spider go up the back of my neck and inside my hat. Well I flipped off my hat to rid myself of that 8 legged creature and the next thing I know my glasses somehow got knocked off and went to the bottom of CJ. Freakin' great! Now I had to figure out if I wanted to jump in after them. decided against that so I phoned Brent to see if he had a net and he didn't(doesn't even own one). Went home to get mine and a broom stick. I got back out there and Brent showed up with a pole,zip ties,and some duct tape. After putting together a contraption I started dredging the area where I thought my glasses shoulda been. I tried and tried and nothing but a few rocks and leaves. Brent and I chatted some more and I got the nerve to try one more time,BINGO!!! As I pulled the funky contraption outta the water I seen my specks in the net. Whew no butt whooping from the wife now. I raised my arms to the sky and I mighta even danced a lil bit. Brent couldn't believe I snagged 'em either,we both was throughly shocked. A few passerbys had looks of amazement as to what they was trying to comprehend what I was doing laying on my belly with both arms completely submerged. After getting back my temporary sacrifice to the lake back me and Brent had another chat. I'm continually learning so much about crappie fishing with artificals from him that it's only gonna help me with that species from now on. SO boys and girls the lesson learned is,the next time a spider gets under my hat I'm just gonna hit myself in the noggin to kill it and not fling my hat off.

However we both learned alot about the bottom composition around that area and why bass like it there. Should spell trouble for 'em from now on.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> Brent,
> I just may bring the boat out tomorrow, look for me around 9am at the MBR bring your stuff and we can spend a few hours on the lake if your up for it, you too spfldbassguy if your able...............Doc


Doc I probably won't make it out there until after 10/10:30 am and will only be able to fish until around noon . During the week I have a limited time I'm able to get out and fish. You gotta get Brent out there and help him break his catfish jinx. I'm still convinced that if he actually trys for them and catches a few then they'll leave his crappie lures alone.

I still would love to get to talk with you more on the subject of CJs' catfish population. Maybe you can give me some insight that'll help me catch a few bigger ones out there even though I'm beating the banks there 99.5% of the time.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Het Brent congrats on finding that walleye "wolfpack". Maybe my guess that the evening bite would be good this week was actually correct.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out to the MBR(figured I might find the Intimidator there) around 10:15am. Fished a jig n pig,fluke,1/16th tube jig in silver and white. No bites on any of it. The best part was meeting Socdad that showed up. He was a real pleasure talking to,so I'm glad I got to put a face to the name. Moved to the marina and the only thing I even had a sniff on was the 1/16th tube jig and it got me a 5'' dinky largemouth. Atleast I didn't get skunked.


----------



## Intimidator

Brunch started today at 8:15ish at the MBR. The fishing was not that good (2 dink crappie and a 10" LM) but I was lucky enough to have met Crazy4Smallmouth and SOCDAD and of course I fished with Steve

The weather was beautiful (it's November and suppose to be 70 degrees or above all week). The lake was calm and alot of boaters showed up, so we should get several reports about today.

Doc...I didn't see your post but Steve told me and we waited to move from the MBR til almost 11...........I'm taking all day Thursday off to fish

I intimidated Crazy4Smallmouth with my 6'8" 320 lb frame, he also said I wasn't what he picturedLOL 
It was my pleasure meeting you Jeff and it was very nice finally being able to talk with you...I hope we can find the time to fish together and talk more. 

SOCDAD(another Jeff), again...it was my pleasure to meet you and I always enjoy chatting about the lake....I hope we can get together and fish and of course talk

Steve and I were chatting and it's funny that every OGF memeber that we have met from this thread are first of all Very Good People...everyone who we have met are very nice, easy to talk to, funny, relaxed, and love fishing...it's funny that we all fished the same water and now because of a thread we are able to place faces, share, help each other, and fish together...kinda cool For all the bad we complain about on the water...it's nice to know their are alot of "Good Guys" still out there. 

I'll be at the MBR again tomorrow 'bout 11.

GOOD FISHIN' TO ALL OF YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Doctor

Sorry I didn't make it out there guys, got up late then had an issue with the printer so I stayed at home now I'm at work and worked out side and wish I was on the water, I'll try to touch base with you guys wednesday or thursday, if the weather stays nice I may go in late..........lol..............later ..............Doc


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Finally got up the nerve to say hi to the "Intimidator" at the MBR. Quite a nice guy! I liked the famous "Jap stuff" he was using. I may have to pick up some of that myself.

Anyway, I started fishing my usual spot off the camp ground point and picked up crappie on my first three casts. I spent most of the day there and ended up catching between 50-60 crappie. I kept 16 between 10" & 12" and threw the rest back. I mainly used a minnow on a hook and sinker, but occasionally used a jig just to break up the routine. I even broke out some ice fishing spoons and tipped them with minnows. Seemed to work just fine, but I didn't want to get them stuck on the bottom and loose them so I put them away for winter. Every fish I caught today was a crappie; no gills, cats, white bass or walleye. It was a beautiful day and I hope to get out again on Thursday.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Finally got up the nerve to say hi to the "Intimidator" at the MBR. Quite a nice guy! I liked the famous "Jap stuff" he was using. I may have to pick up some of that myself.
> 
> Anyway, I started fishing my usual spot off the camp ground point and picked up crappie on my first three casts. I spent most of the day there and ended up catching between 50-60 crappie. I kept 16 between 10" & 12" and threw the rest back. I mainly used a minnow on a hook and sinker, but occasionally used a jig just to break up the routine. I even broke out some ice fishing spoons and tipped them with minnows. Seemed to work just fine, but I didn't want to get them stuck on the bottom and loose them so I put them away for winter. Every fish I caught today was a crappie; no gills, cats, white bass or walleye. It was a beautiful day and I hope to get out again on Thursday.


I just wanted you guys to know that I got a text from Jeff last night about 7pm, telling me he had caught all of those crappie.....then to really rub it in he sent me pictures


----------



## Intimidator

Got to the MBR about 10:30, the lake was beautiful, it had a slight ripple, the wind was from the SE and the temp was in the 60's, I talked to a boater right away and the surface water temp was 60 degrees. After trying the last of my old plastics and fishing for 1hr with no bites....I looked over and seen gulls (the most I have ever seen at one time) having a feast near the dam, so that's where I headed. I was 1/3 of the way down from the H/C sidewalk and straight out from me in the middle of the lake (the MBR was across and too my left) was an airborne and topwater massacre of shad that went on until I left at 1:15. Out of all of this action and knowing how many fish were out there....I only managed 3 dink crappie...and out of the 15 people that I talked to at the MBR and Dam area...I felt lucky to at least catch something from the bank. I thought it very interesting that no boaters tried to fish or follow the school of shad that was on the surface.

I'll be out tomorrow from dawn until 2. Good fishing to all


----------



## spfldbassguy

Even when others are struggling to pull anything in from the bank you always find a way to not get skunked. If I don't over sleep I'll see you out there at first light.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well managed to get out there this morning at first light. Figured Brent would show up but no Intimidator was to be found. I started at the MBR and came up with zilch. Tried swimbaits,flukes, jig n pig,didn't even get a sniff on any of it. Figured I'd go try the docks and the rip rap at the marina and again I came up with nothing. Tried everything thing in my tackle bag and every size I had. This is starting to become a trend with me out there. These last 2 weeks hasn't been to kind to me. The lake was still and calm and I only seen 1 boat but heard about 2 more running across the lake. Talked to the guys in the boat fishing the marina docks and they wasn't having any luck either. I guess if our nickname isn't Intimidator we ain't catching anything.


----------



## socdad

Enjoyed talking to spfldbassguy & Intimidator Tues at the docks, hopefully one of you will jump in the boat next time and teach this old dog a few new tricks. 

Got out today and caught six 10+ crappie off one of the new brush piles in the no wake zone. Made for a nice dinner for my wife and me; plan on trying again tomorrow


----------



## Intimidator

Heck,....I don't even know where to begin....This was one great day at CJ

Started before dawn at the Dam...sorry to miss you Steve, I cranked along the rocks and caught (2) 14" Walleye again...I tried to stretch them but it wasn't happening, wanted to keep them and show Jeff. Caught them on the Berkley frenzy flicker shad within 5 minutes of each other, caught a dink crappie on the same rig and finally had to go to the MBR to meet Crazy4Smallmouth (Jeff). 
We got everything loaded and headed out to his secret honey holes. We started off with minnows and were only catching dinks and bait stealers, Jeff was getting alittle embarrassed because his honey hole was not producing so we decided to try the Jap swimbaits. I told Jeff to put on the Bluegill color and first cast he starts banging BIG crappie, then another, and another, I finally got my jigs and Japs in the water and I starting hitting BIG crappie. Jeff decided to put on a double jig rig and busted more. We busted crappie all morning long and into the afternoon. One time Jeff casted 20 times in a row and caught 20 crappie, he had a dud cast on number 21, and casted the 22nd time and caught another crappie....that was just un-real.
It became so bad that we were laughing every time we caught a 9 1/2 or 10 inch crappie because we were calling them dinks and throwing them back in. We ended up catching well over 100 crappie and kept 40 (Jeff only wanted 10). Jeff stuck with the Bluegill color most of the day and I experimented to see if any other color was as good....Bluegill was the color of the day and pretty much the only color they would hit. Most of the crappies we kept were 10 1/2 to 12 1/2 with the biggest being 13 1/2 inches.
All the fish were caught around structure in 10 -12 fow. We had alot of light tap-tap bites and if you didn't try to set the hook and let the bait drop they finally took it...right Jeff. But we mostly had "BAM" bites that really shows they still are aggressive and feeding heavy.

When I was cleaning the crappies, I opened their stomachs and found shad (mostly 2 inches but a couple had 3 1/2 inch shad in their bellys, they also had some kind of undetermined black or dark minnow/fry (which explained the Bluegill color swimbait). These fish were FAT and healthy...no marks on them and no hook holes...they had nice layers of fat and the females had fully developed orange eggs...Someone please explain this to me????? Are they getting ready to spawn again or can they hold these all winter?

Everyone here's a stock tip... you better buy stock in the Jap swimbait companies before Jeff places his ordersLOL

Same time, same place, same boat, tomorrow (Friday)


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> Enjoyed talking to spfldbassguy & Intimidator Tues at the docks, hopefully one of you will jump in the boat next time and teach this old dog a few new tricks.
> 
> Got out today and caught six 10+ crappie off one of the new brush piles in the no wake zone. Made for a nice dinner for my wife and me; plan on trying again tomorrow


Look us up tomorrow...we'll be at the MBR at 8:30am, black and grey with a 'Rude.


----------



## spfldbassguy

socdad said:


> Enjoyed talking to spfldbassguy & Intimidator Tues at the docks, hopefully one of you will jump in the boat next time and teach this old dog a few new tricks.
> 
> Got out today and caught six 10+ crappie off one of the new brush piles in the no wake zone. Made for a nice dinner for my wife and me; plan on trying again tomorrow


Socdad if you're ever free to go out on the weekends or on Wednesday give me a holler on here a day or two in advance and I'd be more than willing to go out and fish with you. I don't know if I could teach you anything to new. You've probably logged more fishing time than I have so far but I'm catching up. I'd be a more than willing student in the reguard of learning something new from you however. Heck maybe we could learn something new together.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Probably gonna get out there again today(it's after 1am right now) but don't know exactly what time. I gotta go to the bank and then go pay some bills,then I'll be able to fish CJ for a lil while before work. The way my catch rate has been decimated lately I must be a glutton for punishment but everytime I fish with Brent I do learn something new about his favorite fish the crappie.

Hey Brent your thread has got over 1,000 posts on it,congrats on helping all of us get to know each other and CJ a lil bit better. Two thumbs up dude!


----------



## Intimidator

Over 1000 posts and almost 26000 views....I hope everyone learned as much as myself. Thanks to everyone that shared info and also those who shared info at the lake but didn't feel comfortable posting.

We're going to keep this thread going as long as it's beneficial.....I'd like to keep it rolling thru next season to see if CJ has a new or the same Patterns as this year. Your posts are needed...even if you don't catch anything, just posting the weather, anything you see (minnows, crawdads, bugs, birds, etc), or the general area that you fished, is really helpful to putting the CJ puzzle together and finding fish for everyone.

Thanks again! Good fishing to all Brent


----------



## spfldbassguy

I am definitely hard headed or something,with my lack of recent success I outta stay home more often. Went out again today and fished the marina area only. Fished inside of the marina and out into the main lake also. I fished from 10:45am-11:55am and caught..........ZILCH!!! Once again I tried everything I could think of and none of it worked again. Didn't see anyone catching anything at all and only heard of one guy that did(you know the guy Brent,he was in his usual spot by the baitshop). 
Air Temp:55-64
Calm-SE 3mph winds
Dew Pt:40-38
RH:54%-37%
30.40"-30.39" Barometric Pressure(falling)
I had to leave before I stripped down to nothing and started doing a "fish catching" dance to the fish gods.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I am definitely hard headed or something,with my lack of recent success I outta stay home more often. Went out again today and fished the marina area only. Fished inside of the marina and out into the main lake also. I fished from 10:45am-11:55am and caught..........ZILCH!!! Once again I tried everything I could think of and none of it worked again. Didn't see anyone catching anything at all and only heard of one guy that did(you know the guy Brent,he was in his usual spot by the baitshop).
> Air Temp:55-64
> Calm-SE 3mph winds
> Dew Pt:40-38
> RH:54%-37%
> 30.40"-30.39" Barometric Pressure(falling)
> I had to leave before I stripped down to nothing and started doing a "fish catching" dance to the fish gods.


Yes, you are hard headed, but you are also a dedicated Angler...we'll figure this out and get on some fish from the bank soon......


----------



## Intimidator

Met Jeff (Crazy4Smallmouth) at 8:30 again and we headed out to his spot...The lake was dead calm, hardly any wind, and water temps in the 50's out on the lake. Boat traffic was light for such a beautiful November day. Temps were suppose to hit 70 again today for the 3rd or 4th straight day.

The bite was alot slower than yesterday, we caught a few nice crappie but more smaller ones today and alot of time between bites. The bites were mostly "tail bites" and very light, if you stopped the swimbait they might hit it again but it was another "exploratory bite". I started changing colors and never could find a better combo than what Jeff was using. We moved to a couple other places and hit the tressel and we managed a few nice crappie but couldn't get a consistant bite. We went to an area I knew had alot of trees and someone was already there and was catching some nice crappie, so we went to the mouth of the ES and fished for awhile and caught a couple but moved to let a Bass fisherman have space. Then we went back to Jeff's Honey Hole and the bite picked up but of course we ran out of time and had to leave. I ended up cleaning 26 crappie between 10 and 12 inches and we maybe caught that many more and released. Jeff was definitely the Crappie King over the last 2 days and was a Great host. I was able to try alot of colors and combos but the fish catching color right now is still BLUEGILL.

Same contents in the stomachs of the crappie and this time they were from different locations in the lake. Again, we found the crappie in 10 to 12 fow around cover or structure.

The laugh of the day was when Jeff got hung up on an underwater stump with his double jig rig and was trying to get it off, he looked at me and said "I think a crappie hit the other jig" and I'm still stuck, sure enough when he got the jigs free he had a crappie on the line.

Jeffs Jap swimbait buying spree has startedLOL


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Yep, it was a week to remember at cj with great weather, lots of big fish, learning to fish a swimbait and finding a new fishing buddy. It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Yes you two fellas had a really good two days out on the water,congrats to you both. Bluegill being the favored color choice is a little bit of a shocker to me,thought they'd be homing in on shad colored stuff but hell what do I know.

Well I'm taking my hard headed non fish catching tail and kayak out there here in a few hours. I'm hoping there's no Elmer Fudds duck hunting by the tower or Whiskey Island. Hopefully there'll be something around that area that will like one of my many offerings. So if any of you see an orange "fishing trolly" out there at first light you know it'll be me. If I'm banging my head on the side of my yak you know I'm not catching anything again.


----------



## chuck71

Duplicate post


----------



## chuck71

There wont be any "Elmer fuds" out there ducking hunting until mid December. I will be out there fishing though. And why is there such a lack of respect between duck hunters and fisherman  like I read earlier in this post someone moved out of the way so a bass fishermen could fish where they were at and the next Guy thinks its ok to fish in or just outside someone's decoys why they are hunting. Tights lines and heavy game straps to all!


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Yep, it was a week to remember at cj with great weather, lots of big fish, learning to fish a swimbait and finding a new fishing buddy. It doesn't get any better than that!


I'll second that....what a way to probably end my year it will be easier now to turn in my "man-card" for the WinterLOL


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> There wont be any "Elmer fuds" out there ducking hunting until mid December. I will be out there fishing though. And why is there such a lack of respect between duck hunters and fisherman  like I read earlier in this post someone moved out of the way so a bass fishermen could fish where they were at and the next Guy thinks its ok to fish in or just outside someone's decoys why they are hunting. Tights lines and heavy game straps to all!


Hey Chuck, welcome...please post your results and let us know how you did

Please do not take this wrong but I did not see any dis-respect at all in SBG's post. His hope is that he does not get shot like the guy two weeks ago at CJ or have to look out for the Goose hunters, who a few weeks back, got busted for DUI/DWI whatever it was on Bird road after they finished hunting. I hunt and I respect hunters...exactly like most good fishermen do...and yes, there are fishermen that are "hind-ends" also, but there are alot of "Elmer's" that think it is "OK" or "cool" to drink and hunt, that is a bad combo that we as fishermen should not have to look out for while on the water


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Yes you two fellas had a really good two days out on the water,congrats to you both. Bluegill being the favored color choice is a little bit of a shocker to me,thought they'd be homing in on shad colored stuff but hell what do I know.
> 
> Well I'm taking my hard headed non fish catching tail and kayak out there here in a few hours. I'm hoping there's no Elmer Fudds duck hunting by the tower or Whiskey Island. Hopefully there'll be something around that area that will like one of my many offerings. So if any of you see an orange "fishing trolly" out there at first light you know it'll be me. If I'm banging my head on the side of my yak you know I'm not catching anything again.


I threw Shad color stuff and had no luck at all with them, I tried swimbaits with pearl bellys, white bellys, black back, dark back, blue back, grey back...and all different colored Jap swimmers (sand/tan, green pump, silver shad, smoke/silver glitter, Chart, and Chart/pearl)....They busted Bluegill....and a far away second was Black and Blue.

So how'd you do on the sandbar?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Chuck after I was threatened to be shot by some Elmer Fudds duck hunting up at Kiser I am careful to not go fishing when they're out.. I wasn't even close to them or their stupid decoys that day. They couldn't even see me where I was fishing at around the bend. I called the sherriffs' office and they sent out an officer but nothing was done to them. Wasn't even asked if I wanted to press any charges. They flat out told me they was shoot to kill me. Plus like Intimidator stated I didn't want to end up on the news for being blasted out there while fishing.

Intimidator I didn't catch anything after you left and I went to fish the sandbar. I fished from where the gulls was sitting on that lil rock island all the way through that area and even more spots and still came up with nothing except lost jigs and swimbaits. I've hooked more monster rocks this year than in recent years. My excursion by the tower,Whiskey Island,and the dam rip rap was uneventful as well. You're talking about handing


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Chuck after I was threatened to be shot by some Elmer Fudds duck hunting up at Kiser I am careful to not go fishing when they're out.. I wasn't even close to them or their stupid decoys that day. They couldn't even see me where I was fishing at around the bend. I called the sherriffs' office and they sent out an officer but nothing was done to them. Wasn't even asked if I wanted to press any charges. They flat out told me they was shoot to kill me. Plus like Intimidator stated I didn't want to end up on the news for being blasted out there while fishing.

Intimidator I didn't catch anything after you left and I went to fish the sandbar. I fished from where the gulls was sitting on that lil rock island all the way through that area and even more spots and still came up with nothing except lost jigs and swimbaits. I've hooked more monster rocks this year than in recent years. My excursion by the tower,Whiskey Island,and the dam rip rap was uneventful as well. You're talking about handing in you man card here soon,well I'm about to put away all my gear til next year. When I can't even sniff out a bluegill something is wrong. With the way it's been for atleast 2 weeks now I am finding it harder and harder to keep going out. Frustrated isn't even a good word to describe my mind set right now. My patience is starting to run dry.


----------



## Intimidator

The bank fishermen will just have to wait for a week or two of cold frigid temps, some cold rain, and wind. When the shad can't find warm deep water they move closer to shore and the die-off also begins. Hopefully when that finally starts it'll warm back up alittle so I can fishLOL


----------



## WalIkng

Meant to post this report earlier but been to busy with school and work. Fished Cj on Thursday from around 10:00-6:30p.m. Started off fishing a few spots by the roadbed but did not find many fish. Moved to mine and Crazy4Smallmouth honey hole where I found Crazy4Smallmouth and Intimidator already. Fishing was slower with me compared to Crazy4smallmouth and Intimidator as they were catching a lot more crappie. I couldn&#8217;t really complain though because the crappie I was catching were nice size. A few hours later I went to a few walleye spots and tried trolling but had no luck. Went back to the crappie hole were Crazy4smallmouth and Intimidator were still catching fish although it appeared to of slowed down a bit. After awhile they left but I kept fishing the spot. At about 4:45 p.m. the bite got really hot. Started catching a lot of crappie and ran threw the minnows very quickly. The bite stayed hot until it got completely dark. I also caught a 22 inch eye while crappie fishing right at sunset. Between me and my friend we Kept 44 very nice sized slabs, two 14" and three 13", the rest were between 10-12".
Thanks again Intimidator for those walleye baits, I definitely look forward to trying them next spring.


----------



## spfldbassguy

WalIkng said:


> Kept 44 very nice sized slabs, two 14" and three 13", the rest were between 10-12".


Was you fishing with anyone because I thought the daily limit per person was 30 at CJ?


----------



## WalIkng

sorry meant to mention that I had a friend with me


----------



## Intimidator

WalIkng said:


> Meant to post this report earlier but been to busy with school and work. Fished Cj on Thursday from around 10:00-6:30p.m. Started off fishing a few spots by the roadbed but did not find many fish. Moved to mine and Crazy4Smallmouth honey hole where I found Crazy4Smallmouth and Intimidator already. Fishing was slower with me compared to Crazy4smallmouth and Intimidator as they were catching a lot more crappie. I couldnt really complain though because the crappie I was catching were nice size. A few hours later I went to a few walleye spots and tried trolling but had no luck. Went back to the crappie hole were Crazy4smallmouth and Intimidator were still catching fish although it appeared to of slowed down a bit. After awhile they left but I kept fishing the spot. At about 4:45 p.m. the bite got really hot. Started catching a lot of crappie and ran threw the minnows very quickly. The bite stayed hot until it got completely dark. I also caught a 22 inch eye while crappie fishing right at sunset. Between me and my friend we Kept 44 very nice sized slabs, two 14" and three 13", the rest were between 10-12".
> Thanks again Intimidator for those walleye baits, I definitely look forward to trying them next spring.


Congrats, you guys ended up having a very nice day....everything in that lake must be eating heavy in the morning and at night. It was great meeting you, I hope we can all get together again


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey WalIking, nice day! I knew you were bringing in some slab crappie. Everytime I looked over at you I saw another slab coming aboard. I bet your friend had a great time. It sounds like the cj eyes are on the same feeding schedule as the Indian eyes. I noticed a lot of people doing well that day no matter where they were fishing. I just think we hit it right for once.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out this morning from 10:15-11:00am and tried to fish the MBR area. I was fishing off one of the docks there when I was approached by three dudes that was there to unbolt and move stuff in for the winter. Not really sure what exactly that they was unbolting and moving in for the winter and I probably should've asked what they was taking up. After that I decided to leave for the day. I caught 2 white crappie on a minnow swimbait(not the Jap stuff) and that was it. Both was dinks but atleast I didn't get skunked again out there. One was 5" and the other ws 8 1/4" and both inhaled the swimbait.
Air Temp:43-46
S 5mph-S 9mph winds
Dew Pt: 31-29
RH:61%-49%
30.04"-30.05'' Pressure


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Got out this morning from 10:15-11:00am and tried to fish the MBR area. I was fishing off one of the docks there when I was approached by three dudes that was there to unbolt and move stuff in for the winter. Not really sure what exactly that they was unbolting and moving in for the winter and I probably should've asked what they was taking up. After that I decided to leave for the day. I caught 2 white crappie on a minnow swimbait(not the Jap stuff) and that was it. Both was dinks but atleast I didn't get skunked again out there. One was 5" and the other ws 8 1/4" and both inhaled the swimbait.
> Air Temp:43-46
> S 5mph-S 9mph winds
> Dew Pt: 31-29
> RH:61%-49%
> 30.04"-30.05'' Pressure


Nice...they must be taking the Jon-boat dock out, all the others stayed in last year...Are you saving the Jap stuff for when the crappie move in next week

I'll be out tomorrow for "Brunch" if it isn't pouring.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Nice...they must be taking the Jon-boat dock out, all the others stayed in last year...Are you saving the Jap stuff for when the crappie move in next week
> 
> I'll be out tomorrow for "Brunch" if it isn't pouring.


Yeah I'd say that was what they was removing for the winter. Wonder whose jon boat that was sitting there? Don't really know why I didn't try the jap stuff again,maybe it's my personal lack of confidence in it(seeing how I've yet to catch anything on the stuff). I'm gonna throw it until I finally do catch something on it. I'm hoping that those slabs finally do move in close enough for me toget into 'em one last time before the snow starts flying.

I might be out there again tommorrow but haven't decided yet. Hey you wouldn't happen to have an animal trap? I got a raccoon that's living close by and getting into my garbage cans at night and I'd like to find it another home before it messes with our outside kitty cats.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey I talked with a coworker that fished the MBR area on friday(vacation day for him) tonight at work. Said he fished what turned out to be "bass cove"(He described the area) and said he only caught one. Turns out he landed a nice lil chunky smallmouth on a Storm Wildeye swimshad in shad color. Said it measured out a lil over 14". Also said he didn't fish for very long but it was nice to get out and catch something.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent did you make it out there on your brunch? I was gonna go out there but decided to go to Old Reid instead. 3rd cast got me a nice chunky largemouth but that was it. Didn't stay too long though,that wind was a beeyotch.


----------



## Intimidator

Made it to the MBR at 8:15, wind was out of the ENE, water had a small chop, and I was dressed comfortable, NO BOATS WERE OUT AT ALL. They moved the jon-boat dock and a length of permanent dock from Bass Cove but it was still blocking part of the Boat Ramp. The big steel guide/flood poles will be a nice fish attractor/structure in a couple days. I fished ther till 8:45 and didn't have a bite. 
I had thought all weekend about where I was going to fish after having success with Crazy4SM and I kept thinking about what I saw at the Crabil House. Soooo......I made up my mind to find a way there.....! I was lucky to park close (probably not a good idea) and I only had a short walk to find the water and where I wanted to fish, the water is down enough to where you can walk all around on your very own private rocky beach. I knew the general location of the trees and it didn't take long for my jig head(1/8 oz 2/0 hook) to find one. So I put on (2) 1/16oz, one a 2/0 hook, one a #2 hook, and the same setup Jeff used...a 2.8 Bluegill Jap on the bottom and a 2" Bluegill Jap higher and let it rip....on the way down I had my first crappie hit, when I got it in it was a "double no-doubter" right at 12 inches. I don't think I came close to Jeff's 20 casts and 20 fish caught, but I was close. It didn't take me long to limit (and I was keeping them, cause the others were so good). I ended up staying there until 11 and ended up culling 10 1/2" crappie from the basket. I didn't try any other colors even though I wanted too, they just pounded that Blugill color senseless and I don't know if it was because the front was close or they were just feeding. I had to go home and put them on ice so I could get back to work and report. These crappie were BIG also..I doubt if there are any 10-10 1/2 inch fish left in the basket... I do know that my biggest was 14 3/4ths and I tried to stretch him to get 15" but he wouldn't grow that last 1/4th"

I guess if you want crappie, you need to find yourself Main Lake structure/cover for now....that's where they're hangin'. Good fishin' too all.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Nice job Brent! I can't wait to get my order of Jap stuff so I can go out and do it again asap.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Nice job Brent! I can't wait to get my order of Jap stuff so I can go out and do it again asap.


You're holding off from Winterizing aren't youLOL


----------



## Intimidator

I finally fished cleaning and I only had 3 fish that were 10 -10.5 inches, all the rest were 11 to 13.5 with 4 over 14....I still couldn't get that 14.75 to grow .25 more The stomach contents were they same...mainly shad with those darker minnows in some of them. These fish didn't look like they had ever been caught either and were in very nice condition, nice layers of fat for Winter (and the fryer).

Jonny...I'm seeing bright orange fully formed eggs....will they hold them until May??? or were they close to spawning again and they will be re-absorbed during the winter??


----------



## spfldbassguy

Once again the "Crappie King" strikes again,nice report and job well done. You laeving anything for the rest of us out there? I hope you washed up before returning to work cause if not I bet nobody came around you the rest of the day. Hey you never did say why it was or coulda been a mistake to park so close.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Once again the "Crappie King" strikes again,nice report and job well done. You laeving anything for the rest of us out there? I hope you washed up before returning to work cause if not I bet nobody came around you the rest of the day. Hey you never did say why it was or coulda been a mistake to park so close.


I think it might be posted....I saw a sign (No Vehicles Past This Point) on my way back down If you can't park up there it is probably a 2-3 mile hike.

That's what gets me about CJ...you have a 2200-2500 acre lake and we only have access to very little of the shoreline (Marina, MBR, Dam, and overlook) and for most people those areas are too hard to fish because of the loose boulders (Rip-Rap). So for Older people you have a few areas in the Marina to fish and thats it.
I'm trying to find the Trees or Structure areas that you can get to from the bank..but it's tough...most of these areas are a hike through "Virgin" brush, sometimes you can find a deer trail but when you finally make it, you have lost alot of your time to fish. Jonny and I did this around the Campground Area for quite a few hours one day (during the summer) and I was "pooped" I wish they would open up some of these Access Roads and the Campgrounds for parking and not ticket you for fishing.

I have a "gut feeling" that there are a few unfished areas on the map that are just LOADED with HUGE crappie. One way or another I'm gonna find them

I washed up at home before going backLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent got your voicemail earlier(in between my naps,wifes' day off),didn't have it in me to go out today. Just wasn't feeling it I guess. You better be careful out there playin' ranger bob,you might fall down and won't be able to get up.You got the Life Alert thing they advertise on tv?


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> Hey Chuck, welcome...please post your results and let us know how you did
> 
> Please do not take this wrong but I did not see any dis-respect at all in SBG's post. His hope is that he does not get shot like the guy two weeks ago at CJ or have to look out for the Goose hunters, who a few weeks back, got busted for DUI/DWI whatever it was on Bird road after they finished hunting. I hunt and I respect hunters...exactly like most good fishermen do...and yes, there are fishermen that are "hind-ends" also, but there are alot of "Elmer's" that think it is "OK" or "cool" to drink and hunt, that is a bad combo that we as fishermen should not have to look out for while on the water


We did OK for a couple duck hunters... We ended up having 3 kids with us, so I wasn't interested in fighting the wind and dealing with the kids so we tried to tuck in outta the wind and not necessarily fish whee I wanted. We caught some crappies, and a handful of nice ones. All in all we were pretty happy. 

spfldbassguy, there is absolutely no excuse for that, and stern get outta hear may have worked...lol Just kidding of course. It's unfortunate some people have to act like idiots sometimes. 

I'm jealous of you folks that get to go out and fish so much. Saturday was a great day to get out and I was fortunate enough to take advantage of it.


----------



## spfldbassguy

chuck71 said:


> We did OK for a couple duck hunters... We ended up having 3 kids with us, so I wasn't interested in fighting the wind and dealing with the kids so we tried to tuck in outta the wind and not necessarily fish whee I wanted. We caught some crappies, and a handful of nice ones. All in all we were pretty happy.
> 
> spfldbassguy, there is absolutely no excuse for that, and stern get outta hear may have worked...lol Just kidding of course. It's unfortunate some people have to act like idiots sometimes.
> 
> I'm jealous of you folks that get to go out and fish so much. Saturday was a great day to get out and I was fortunate enough to take advantage of it.


Hey Chuck atleast you was able to get out and catch some fish with the kids. I think kids are happy while fishing as long as something's being caught. Yeah the wind has been a total bummer,never seems like it lets up at time. No a stern talking to wouldn't have helped,don't think those fools will ever change. It's sad to think but they may actually hurt someone someday all over some goofy ducks. Hey the only reason some of us hit CJ so much is because we live so close. It takes me less than 10 minutes to get there.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> hey brent got your voicemail earlier(in between my naps,wifes' day off),didn't have it in me to go out today. Just wasn't feeling it i guess. You better be careful out there playin' ranger bob,you might fall down and won't be able to get up:d:d:d.you got the life alert thing they advertise on tv?


lmao That was funny...I don't care who you are


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> I'm jealous of you folks that get to go out and fish so much. Saturday was a great day to get out and I was fortunate enough to take advantage of it.


I'm Very Thankful....it takes me about 13 minutes from my house, and about the same from work. This has been a very good year for me, my wife has been very (very, very) understanding, of course I do all my chores and some of hers to keep her happy, plus my work schedule has fell right into place also. Hopefully I can keep this going


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent I bet you're gonna be out on saturday at first light huh. Wife's gotta work so if I get out it'll be towards the evening. Do the Buckeyes play tommorrow? If so I'll probably have the lake to myself.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Brent I bet you're gonna be out on saturday at first light huh. Wife's gotta work so if I get out it'll be towards the evening. Do the Buckeyes play tommorrow? If so I'll probably have the lake to myself.


I'm shootin' for first light...I'm waitin' to see if Jeff is allowed to come out and play

Bucks play at 3:30...you should have no problems finding a place to fish

I printed out pics of CJ on mapquest and plotted all the trees, structure, and cover, you need to get that Yak out and hit those trees and attractors North of the Campgrounds I'm going to try and see if I can reach them from the bank, now that the water level is down.....

Hey, how was that fish fry???


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'm shootin' for first light...I'm waitin' to see if Jeff is allowed to come out and play
> 
> Bucks play at 3:30...you should have no problems finding a place to fish
> 
> I printed out pics of CJ on mapquest and plotted all the trees, structure, and cover, you need to get that Yak out and hit those trees and attractors North of the Campgrounds I'm going to try and see if I can reach them from the bank, now that the water level is down.....
> 
> Hey, how was that fish fry???


I figured you'd be out at first light,if you wasn't I'd probably think you got sick or something. I plan on takin' my yak out there again,I just gotta pick a non windy day. I can handle a lil bit of it but not if it's howling like a banshee. Oh that fish was great,thanks for hookin' me up. Had my mom over for dinner that day and when she seen the size of those fillets she remarked "Those musta been some big crappies". Needless to say we all enjoyed dinner that night.


----------



## Intimidator

Not going to make it out today....My Mom Fell and broke her arm yesterday morning, she also dislocated the shoulder and cracked the socket and ball, the X-rays were a mess. She had surgury yesterday evening and the Orthopedic surgeon says she was in good shape and has excellent blood flow to the area for her age....so she should heal fine and have full use of the arm and shoulder. 

Good fishin' to all Jeff and Steve, let us know how you did.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Broken bones are running in my family too Brent


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Broken bones are running in my family too Brent


What, did YOU do...............?

Hopefully you or your family member are alright....you need to fill us in so healing prayers can be sent


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Nothing to me, just mad Dad with a back problem. Keep him in your prayers and I'll return the favor, good fishing men


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent & Jonny sorry to hear that some of your family members have had some bad luck health wise,my thoughts of healing better than ever go out to them and you both(for your peace of mind). It's never fun when someone close to us has health problems. Hey just to let ya know that there's a stomach flu going around right now. My wife went to the hospital on Saturday afternoon because of it. Finally stopped having things come out both ends. Needless to say she was a wreck Friday night and into Saturday afternoon. Hospital said they had about 20 something people come in for the same thing. I'm just glad that me or Aaron didn't get it(still got my fingers crossed on that one). So Brent that's why I didn't make it out Saturday either. I was itching to though,I'll be ready to tag some monsters here in a few hours. I'm probably gonna get up and hit Old Reid before you and me hook up out at CJ. Gonna go after some largemouths before we try to tangle with some monster slabs.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Crazy4smallmouth how'd you do out there? I'm glad to hear you've caught something on the stuff Brent introduced you to,me I still haven't hooked anything on those jap swimbaits(just the tiny flukes). Should I buy stock in the company like Brent has suggested?


Hey Socdad have you been out lately? It was nice meeting you and hopefully we can shoot the sh#t again sometime and maybe even teach each other a couple of things.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Brent & Jonny sorry to hear that some of your family members have had some bad luck health wise,my thoughts of healing better than ever go out to them and you both(for your peace of mind). It's never fun when someone close to us has health problems. Hey just to let ya know that there's a stomach flu going around right now. My wife went to the hospital on Saturday afternoon because of it. Finally stopped having things come out both ends. Needless to say she was a wreck Friday night and into Saturday afternoon. Hospital said they had about 20 something people come in for the same thing. I'm just glad that me or Aaron didn't get it(still got my fingers crossed on that one). So Brent that's why I didn't make it out Saturday either. I was itching to though,I'll be ready to tag some monsters here in a few hours. I'm probably gonna get up and hit Old Reid before you and me hook up out at CJ. Gonna go after some largemouths before we try to tangle with some monster slabs.


Man, that "Bug" going around is nasty...Dale had it last week, since we try to be "natural" as possible, we treated it with Oregano oil caplets from www.se1.us, it kicked Dale's in a few hours and Deb and I never got it.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Nothing to me, just mad Dad with a back problem. Keep him in your prayers and I'll return the favor, good fishing men


If these are long term probs, he needs to check out a Holistic Chiropractor(sp). No one that I know has had benefit from back surgury.

How's the hunting? Any more crappie?


----------



## Intimidator

Steve and I met and fished until almost 2pm on the North side of the Campgrounds. There was a stiff wind blowing out of the South and the water was rough and white-capped. It was beautiful out on this side of the lake, there was no wind 'cause we were on the protected side and it was very warm (probably 60's).
We did the Lewis and Clark thing and covered the shore from the Campground Point, the roadway, all the attractors, and all the way to the N. Boat Ramp. (Hey Doc what happened to the road to this ramp??). 

Lowell...This area will be extremely good at summer pool but is just too shallow now to hold fish. The trees and attractors are kinda shallow with no fish present...you can tell the trees and attractors will hold fry and fish in the summer but not during the winter. The area does not get Sun and will not heat up enough to bring fish in....it is a DEAD AREA now! We found some trees 10-15 ft off the bank (#20) and others around the attractors (#22, 23, 24, and #25) and fished this whole area hard but we found no fish. We couldn't find the trees around the point to the tressel (#19) and Steve was "Happy Gilmore" castingLMAO with heavy weight and not finding the trees. This whole shoreline is a Bass Paradise in the summer and now we know why. In conclusion...during winter pool don't waste your time in this area, unless you want to scout for summer fishing, but during summer pool you will need to have a boat to be able to fish this area. 

Good fishing to all!!!


----------



## Doctor

Intimidator said:


> Steve and I met and fished until almost 2pm on the North side of the Campgrounds. There was a stiff wind blowing out of the South and the water was rough and white-capped. It was beautiful out on this side of the lake, there was no wind 'cause we were on the protected side and it was very warm (probably upper 50's).
> We did the Lewis and Clark thing and covered the shore from the Campground Point, the roadway, all the attractors, and all the way to the N. Boat Ramp. (Hey Doc what happened to the road to this ramp??).
> 
> Lowell...This area will be extremely good at summer pool but is just too shallow now to hold fish. The trees and attractors are kinda shallow with no fish present...you can tell the trees and attractors will hold fry and fish in the summer but not during the winter. The area does not get Sun and will not heat up enough to bring fish in....it is a DEAD AREA now! We found some trees 10-15 ft off the bank (#20) and others around the attractors (#22, 23, 24, and #25) and fished this whole area hard but we found no fish. We couldn't find the trees around the point to the tressel (#19) and Steve was "Happy Gilmore" castingLMAO with heavy weight and not finding the trees. This whole shoreline is a Bass Paradise in the summer and now we know why. In conclusion...during winter pool don't waste your time in this area, unless you want to scout for summer fishing, but during summer pool you will need to have a boat to be able to fish this area.
> 
> Good fishing to all!!!


Brent,
That was the ramp that was originaly built to access the North end of the lake, it was built back in 1974 they built the ramp,dock and parking lot then needed to cutback on money and the rest of the project was cut and has been that way for better thirty six years, the roadway was never built to the ramp area, they talked for years about finishing it up but still to this day nothing has been done and I expect it never will be during my lifetime, what really bites is the taxes were paid to finish it but I figure it ended up in somebodys pocket..................Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Brent,
> That was the ramp that was originaly built to access the North end of the lake, it was built back in 1974 they built the ramp,dock and parking lot then needed to cutback on money and the rest of the project was cut and has been that way for better thirty six years, the roadway was never built to the ramp area, they talked for years about finishing it up but still to this day nothing has been done and I expect it never will be during my lifetime, what really bites is the taxes were paid to finish it but I figure it ended up in somebodys pocket..................Doc


I don't even think it would be useable because it is too steep of an angle to the water....unless you had a severe service 4x4, you would not be able to get a boat out of the water and up the wet incline.

You doin' any fishing at CJ yet? The weather is suppose to be crappy this week (windy, rainin', then cold), it doesn't look too good for me for awhile


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Thanks for the back info, I will let him know. They are not long term he had a tree stand fall. 

Hunting is non existant now because of that but last week I saw nine bucks just one shooter too far, now I missed my last youth weekend. I'm now chasing shore wallleyes  none yet


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Doc I told Brent we outta ask you about that ramp and the partial road to nowhere,told him you'd probably have the info we was wondering about. Now if I can remember come next year on which path to take to get to it,I just found me a launch point for my yak for that part of the lake. Thanks for the info Doc and hope to see you out there soon.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey I only did one Happy Gilmore cast and you seen the result. It was a PITA to get that line of that reel(took me forever to cut through it). I am definitely gonna be yakin' that area next year. If we do anymore wilderness explorations we need to do the otherside of the lake where there's some deeper water,maybe then we'd actually be able to find some fish. All in all it was a productive day even though no fish was to be found.


----------



## [email protected]

I made it over to CJ yesterday afternoon for a few hours. The water temp was around 48º I tried out from Whiskey Island where I caught some a few weeks ago without a bite. I ended up with 4 keeper crappie, released several 7-8"ers and a 14" walleye. All were caught 18'-23' jigging a blade off the bottom along the dam around to the Snoopy inlet.


----------



## Doctor

I put the boat under cover this Sunday, I had teeth extracted Friday so I'm a little under the weather, Larry and my Grandson's were going to go to the river Friday but the weather is going to be too cold for me to venture out so we are not going.

I would like to get out on CJ before or after Christmas, I want to tangle with some of those cold weather Blues on the lake before it freezes over.

In the campgrounds where the basketball court is located along the east bank is a very good path that leads you to that North ramp it is all open and about the width of a vehicle, I have walked it many a time, sometimes not the right time during the hunting season is a stupid time for me to be out there walking just never thought about it but that is when I like to walk the woods in that area I enjoy seeing the Turkeys and Deer that are on that path.

Doc


----------



## Doctor

spfldbassguy,

If your wanting a launch point for the Yak use the road way off Grant road it will put you in behind Goose island on that same side of the lake, once the ground gets cold you ca walk right out there on top of that mud.........Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> spfldbassguy,
> 
> If your wanting a launch point for the Yak use the road way off Grant road it will put you in behind Goose island on that same side of the lake, once the ground gets cold you ca walk right out there on top of that mud.........Doc


Yeah I know about that launch site but I'm always on the lookout for new and sometimes closer places to the areas I want to "explore''. Thanks for the info and sorry to hear you're under the weather. Hope you get to feeling better soon. I bet you're gonna be getting that "blue cat itch" really bad and really soon. I get the same itch but for bass so I understand that the only cure is to scratch it. I'm still trying to figure out if I'm gonna be able to make it down there for your demo/lecture down there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

[email protected] said:


> I made it over to CJ yesterday afternoon for a few hours. The water temp was around 48º I tried out from Whiskey Island where I caught some a few weeks ago without a bite. I ended up with 4 keeper crappie, released several 7-8"ers and a 14" walleye. All were caught 18'-23' jigging a blade off the bottom along the dam around to the Snoopy inlet.


Hey atleast you was able to catch some. The last time I had my yak out there I fished all around the dam and Whiskey Island without a single nibble. I knew I should tried jigging something off the bottom.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent you going out for your brunch tommorrow? I might get out for a little bit but haven't really decided yet. I think we're supposed to have Westerly winds tommorrow around 10-15mph. That coulda changed I haven't checked the weather today yet. If you and I go out hopefully one of us will get the smell of the skunk off.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I put the boat under cover this Sunday, I had teeth extracted Friday so I'm a little under the weather, Larry and my Grandson's were going to go to the river Friday but the weather is going to be too cold for me to venture out so we are not going.
> 
> I would like to get out on CJ before or after Christmas, I want to tangle with some of those cold weather Blues on the lake before it freezes over.
> 
> In the campgrounds where the basketball court is located along the east bank is a very good path that leads you to that North ramp it is all open and about the width of a vehicle, I have walked it many a time, sometimes not the right time during the hunting season is a stupid time for me to be out there walking just never thought about it but that is when I like to walk the woods in that area I enjoy seeing the Turkeys and Deer that are on that path.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the path we took to the attractors....we figured they had to have built a road to get the concrete back to the ramp area, but we couldn't find any signs of one.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.....it's almost Turkey Day


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> I made it over to CJ yesterday afternoon for a few hours. The water temp was around 48º I tried out from Whiskey Island where I caught some a few weeks ago without a bite. I ended up with 4 keeper crappie, released several 7-8"ers and a 14" walleye. All were caught 18'-23' jigging a blade off the bottom along the dam around to the Snoopy inlet.


Did you find the trees off the East End of Whiskey Island? This would be a great area to fish now.... Congrats on your catch


----------



## Intimidator

I just got home from Breakfast at CJ...My meeting was cancelled so I took a 1/2 day off in the morning to fish before dawn one last time...I wanted to see if my feeding theory was right. Since the weather was still warm and the wind was out of the West I figured now would be the time to do this before I put up the poles for the year..... I'm glad I did

I went straight to the Dam, parked at the stairs, and came down by the Dam, got there at 5:45 the temp wasn't bad at all and it was just misty out....Man, it was Dark....luckily I took an LCD lantern. I started out with (2) Lime/Chart 3.8" Jap swimbaits on my cranking pole and casted legally close to the tower, then started moving north on the rocks. At 6:16 I landed my first Walleye a fat 16 incher....I debated and debated and kept thinking how good that fresh crappie was....luckily I brought my stringer and on it went. By 6:40 I had 2 more Walleyes a 15 1/2 and a 17 that also went on the stringer. By 7:00 it was starting to get light (to where you could see without the light, which carrying it was a pain) and I was only about 1/3 of the way down the rip-rap. I decided to see if the crappie would bite and swicthed to the baits Jeff and I used...I would heave out as far as the wind would take it, let it sink to the bottom, and slowly roll it back in...my first crappie was 9 1/2" and I started back to the tower, I ended up catching 5 more in the 9 1/2" to 11" range before it was light (they also went on the stringer).....Then the bite stopped and I didn't have another bite before I left at 8:45 (wanted to clean these before work).

If this is the last I get out this year, it sure was a nice way to end it!! I ended up feeling good about all my theories, my fishing, my baits, and my tactics. Legal Walleye number 29, 30, and 31 for the year (from the bank), and 6 nice crappie will be an added ThanksGiving Dinner bonus

It would be nice if the cold spell we're gonna have breaks and then the weather cooperates so we can have at least a week of "The Fall Pattern".......Good Fishin' to All.........


----------



## spfldbassguy

Good job,you definitely know the know fish at CJ.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Good job,you definitely know the know fish at CJ.


Somehow we need to have a "Honey-Hole" with deep water close, so we can get to it easily and use it if we have another year like this one. It's tough trying to get out that early all Summer and Fall just to catch fish from the bank.

I think we've covered all the shore we could this year that might hold fish, but it's always been too shallow for "The Shad Chasers" during the day (Summer/Fall). I think now we just have to concentrate on planting trees/attractors in lightly pressured areas and by growing our "forests" in the right spots, they will hold fish thru the summer


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man I'm disappointed in you,already talking about putting your gear away for the year. What kind of fisherman are you? Put that Under Armor stuff on and keep your streak going. How can you stop now and turn in your man-card already? You might need to carry the Life Alert pendant around your neck while fishing but that's no excuse for quiting already. You know I gotta give you crap,it's my nature. Hey if this was your last time out you did very well. Overall I'd say that you had a great year from the bank. Better hope the fishing gods don't even it out for you next year.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Man I'm disappointed in you,already talking about putting your gear away for the year. What kind of fisherman are you? Put that Under Armor stuff on and keep your streak going. How can you stop now and turn in your man-card already? You might need to carry the Life Alert pendant around your neck while fishing but that's no excuse for quiting already. You know I gotta give you crap,it's my nature. Hey if this was your last time out you did very well. Overall I'd say that you had a great year from the bank. Better hope the fishing gods don't even it out for you next year.


I guess I'm not done yet...If the forecast stays the same...it looks like I could be catching crappie out in the lake next week...

I believe the fishing Gods are going to Bless me again next year because I did my homework, studied, learned, and put in alot of time practicing and tried to help others. They normally don't shut you down until you get real Cocky..then they show you what humility is


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I guess I'm not done yet...If the forecast stays the same...it looks like I could be catching crappie out in the lake next week...
> 
> I believe the fishing Gods are going to Bless me again next year because I did my homework, studied, learned, and put in alot of time practicing and tried to help others. They normally don't shut you down until you get real Cocky..then they show you what humility is


Sounds like you've got some boat time lined up out there. Believe me that I know how the fishing Gods work. You've definetly have done everything you need to be successful whenever you go out. For me this year has been pretty good as well,I just hope I can improve in a couple of more areas next year as well.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours and may you not bust off a button on your pants after chowin' down.


----------



## Intimidator

Here's hoping everyone is feeling fat and happy today....Happy ThanksGiving


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Sounds like you've got some boat time lined up out there. Believe me that I know how the fishing Gods work. You've definetly have done everything you need to be successful whenever you go out. For me this year has been pretty good as well,I just hope I can improve in a couple of more areas next year as well.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours and may you not bust off a button on your pants after chowin' down.


Yeah...you're going get a call early next year when the WB start hitting on the rocks and when crappie season starts again...next year begins your Jap swimbait classes


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Yeah...you're going get a call early next year when the WB start hitting on the rocks and when crappie season starts again...next year begins your Jap swimbait classes


Sounds to me like you only got one mayyyyyyyyyybeeeeee two trips left in ya for this year. With all that Under Armor stuff you recently picked up you outta be out there testing its limits. Was gonna ask you if you was doing any fishing over the weekend but I'm guessing the answer would nope,no way,too cold and windy for me. 

I'll probably be out next year before you even think about it. As soon as the ice breaks I'm out there. I know you like that Jap stuff but until I actually catch something on it I'm holding back my praise of it. I've tried and tried that stuff but nothing so far,I guess my rods don't like me throwing anything other than American made swimbaits.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Sounds to me like you only got one mayyyyyyyyyybeeeeee two trips left in ya for this year. With all that Under Armor stuff you recently picked up you outta be out there testing its limits. Was gonna ask you if you was doing any fishing over the weekend but I'm guessing the answer would nope,no way,too cold and windy for me.
> 
> I'll probably be out next year before you even think about it. As soon as the ice breaks I'm out there. I know you like that Jap stuff but until I actually catch something on it I'm holding back my praise of it. I've tried and tried that stuff but nothing so far,I guess my rods don't like me throwing anything other than American made swimbaits.


Hey, I'm out as soon as the ice is off trying to tempt Walleye before they go into the nets.

Hopefully we'll have some more fishin' days before Winter sets in, Man...that fresh Walleye and Crappie was good at ThanksGiving


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hey, I'm out as soon as the ice is off trying to tempt Walleye before they go into the nets.
> 
> Hopefully we'll have some more fishin' days before Winter sets in, Man...that fresh Walleye and Crappie was good at ThanksGiving


Oh I know you're out there as soon as the ice breaks just like me,it's called being addicted. I get the itch really bad starting about the middle of January. There's gonna be some more fishin' days before Winter takes hold,it'll be a matter of if they're bitin' or not. It's all in how much cold n wind you can handle. You know this time of the year I don't stress out too bad if I don't catch a whole lot as long as I can still get out there. If I only catch 1 or 2 per trip then it's alright. Just as long as I can get out and free my mind of the everyday bull poop for a lil bit.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I did manage to get out to the visitor center area for about 45 min. before the Holiday stuff going on downtown. I only caught 1 white crappie by the ES on an orange mimic minnow jig head paired up with a trout colored swimbait(not the M.M. brand and can't remember what brand it is). It was a dink (8'') and I fished the spot right after I seen a guy walking away from there. Asked him how he did and he replied "A bunch of small ones". Worked my way down that bank all the way to the point without another bite on anything. As a side note,the stuff put on downtown was great. My wife,son,mom and myself really enjoyed it. The lil guy sat on Santas' lap and told him to bring him a train for XMAS,and really got a kick outta the kickass fireworks display.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve,

By January, Deb is ready to pull her hair out and I'm bouncing off the walls. The new video games my help alittle this year...hopefully

I forgot about the downtown stuff...I'm glad they can still afford to do it.

I'll be out today with Jeff...hopefully we can get another mess before I hang it up 

Were you hitting the trees at the ES?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Steve,
> 
> By January, Deb is ready to pull her hair out and I'm bouncing off the walls. The new video games my help alittle this year...hopefully
> 
> I forgot about the downtown stuff...I'm glad they can still afford to do it.
> 
> I'll be out today with Jeff...hopefully we can get another mess before I hang it up
> 
> Were you hitting the trees at the ES?


Het Brent I know what you mean,sometime in January/beginning of Feburary Christie will be telling me "you're bothering me,go fishing already". I think she likes the peace n quiet when I'm out fishin'. Maybe I should save up some cash and get me a video game system already.

Man you guys missed a pretty good event downtown. Everything that was put on was really good. Even though it was really cold outside it was still enjoyable for all that attended.

What no work today? Man I thought you all was supposed to ramping it back up by now. Nope didn't find the trees at the ES,maybe I wasn't casting it out far enough or the guy that I followed right behind had done fished the area out.


----------



## Intimidator

Well....Crazy4SM (Jeff) and I met @ 9:30 for probably my last time out this year on CJ...(unless it gets into the 60"s). Jeff wanted to try his Japs swimbaits he bought to see if they catch fish in all conditions. I just wanted "one last crappie".....to end this wonderful year on a good note.

We proved everything we wanted to and had a better day than expected. We first went to Jeff's honey-hole but the wind was tough...heavy with white-caps out of the SE...the swimbait bite was slow at first and Jeff caught a few on minnows just to see if they were biting....then when we figured out the weight needed to get to the bottom and developed a "feel" in the wind...we started nabbing a few crappie. The sizes were smaller (mostly 9"-10", a couple bigger and a few dinks) but we both had some BIG bites and couldn't get them to hook up...they were not following up with secondary bites at all, if they didn't get the hook the first time they didn't come back. Jeff got tired of fighting the wind so we tried around the Crabil house and found some trees but we both decided to leave quick and find some areas out of the wind.
We went to a favorite spot of mine and Jeff soon started pounding crappie, I caught crappie when I could make a good cast....we had some good laughs with this (at my expense). We worked a couple nice areas and caught alot of fish......Jeff forgot to keep count on his "New" Counter. We ended up catching more smaller fish than big ones but we also had to move closer to shore, neither one of us kept any....I know I didn't feel like cleaning fish all night again. 
I had to leave at 2 so I showed Jeff some "hard-water" honey holes so he could catch fish while I'm enjoying the fireplace and the video games this Winter. Jeff still had time and the wind died down alot, so he was heading back out to deep water and hopefully will have another nice report. We went several places on the lake and there are no dead shad yet...the water temp was 42 (deep water) when we started and 45 when I left. 

Jeff has snatched the jig from the Master's hand and has learned the ways of the Jap Swimbait.....he no longer needs "live bait" and now can rely on his skill and teachings to catch crappie....He Is Now...A Crappie Master


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Well, things were pretty much uneventful after the Intimidator left at 2. I stayed for another 1.5 hours then called it a day. It looked like the wind was laying down after I dropped Brent off at the dock so I headed back out to the honey hole, but it was still whitecapping. Funny how when you look from shore the lake looks calm, but when you are out there it is wild. You could not see the caps from the ramp, but from the lake looking back to the ramp they were everywhere. Anyway, that didn't last long so I went to the marina and hit the rock wall and hooked up with about a 2.5 smallmouth that jumped and spit the swimbait back at me. Caught a few small crappie there and moved to the fish attractors along the shoreline to the ramp. Caught a few at each attractor then called it a day. I now feel I can put the boat away for the next 4 months without any regrets...it is time! Can't wait for the ice!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well Brent sounds like you two had some fun out there and it sounds like you ended your year on a good note. I gotta ask you something,what good is all that Under Armor stuff you got if you don't ever go outside in the winter to use it?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I gotta ask you something,what good is all that Under Armor stuff you got if you don't ever go outside in the winter to use it?


I used it yesterday and I told Jeff that I wasn't cold or miserable but that was about all I could take. I wear it at home and at work to keep me warm. I have never recovered from being in SC for 7 years.

I took all my gear out of the car last night and it really didn't hit home until Jeff just posted that he was getting his boat stored and he'd get it out again in 4 months....this is going to be a long four months


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Well, things were pretty much uneventful after the Intimidator left at 2. I stayed for another 1.5 hours then called it a day. It looked like the wind was laying down after I dropped Brent off at the dock so I headed back out to the honey hole, but it was still whitecapping. Funny how when you look from shore the lake looks calm, but when you are out there it is wild. You could not see the caps from the ramp, but from the lake looking back to the ramp they were everywhere. Anyway, that didn't last long so I went to the marina and hit the rock wall and hooked up with about a 2.5 smallmouth that jumped and spit the swimbait back at me. Caught a few small crappie there and moved to the fish attractors along the shoreline to the ramp. Caught a few at each attractor then called it a day. I now feel I can put the boat away for the next 4 months without any regrets...it is time! Can't wait for the ice!


Very Nice....Congrats I'll see ya hopefully in early MarchLOL


----------



## Intimidator

AverageJoe sent me pics and called...he and Ashley are vacationing at Lake Wylie in NC, fishing and enjoying temps in the 50s and 60s. He sent a couple pics of some nice fish, he is also catching cats on crankbaits


----------



## triton189

Intimidator said:


> AverageJoe sent me pics and called...he and Ashley are vacationing at Lake Wylie in NC, fishing and enjoying temps in the 50s and 60s. He sent a couple pics of some nice fish, he is also catching cats on crankbaits


Lake Wylie is a great lake..! My brother lives on the lake and he does not even fish..? There are some really nice crappie in that lake.


----------



## Intimidator

triton189 said:


> Lake Wylie is a great lake..! My brother lives on the lake and he does not even fish..? There are some really nice crappie in that lake.


That's almost sinful to live on that lake and not fish. I lived in Greenville,SC for 7 years and fished all of the area lakes...that was nice. One of my neighbors pulled up one day and asked if I wanted to see a nice stringer of crappie from Santee Cooper. He pulled 14 crappie out of the cooler that were over 3 lbs...the biggest 2 went 4lbs even and the other was 4lb 2oz. He had 2 full stringers of crappie mounts (all over 3 lbs) already in his basement and was adding them to the collection.


----------



## triton189

Intimidator said:


> That's almost sinful to live on that lake and not fish. I lived in Greenville,SC for 7 years and fished all of the area lakes...that was nice. One of my neighbors pulled up one day and asked if I wanted to see a nice stringer of crappie from Santee Cooper. He pulled 14 crappie out of the cooler that were over 3 lbs...the biggest 2 went 4lbs even and the other was 4lb 2oz. He had 2 full stringers of crappie mounts (all over 3 lbs) already in his basement and was adding them to the collection.


Intimidator, it's not almost sinful it is sinful. He has my dream house in Tega Clay right on the water. He likes to board and take people sking. 

That lake is not fished hard for crappie like Santee and some of the other large sourthern Res. I lived in Alabama for 4 years and Weiss and others get hammered. Did you ever fish Hartwell?


----------



## Intimidator

triton189 said:


> Intimidator, it's not almost sinful it is sinful. He has my dream house in Tega Clay right on the water. He likes to board and take people sking.
> 
> That lake is not fished hard for crappie like Santee and some of the other large sourthern Res. I lived in Alabama for 4 years and Weiss and others get hammered. Did you ever fish Hartwell?


Yep....in Georgia and SC....it's the only striper fishing I've ever done...20 pounders are very common there. Not too many lakes down there are crappie fished much, most of my buddies were Bass guys and everyone wanted to turn Pro. When they wanted fresh fish they normally targeted 'gills. I mainly crappie fished with my neighbor who had the Stringers of BIG crappie...he knew crappie and the crappie lakes...I learned alot from him

One place that I really enjoyed just watching fish was around Helen, Georgia (Northern Mountains) close to where the Falls were, they had a trout farm built into the river (Chattahooche), all different kinds of trout were held there...when they spawned, the fry would pass down to the next section and held, then when they got bigger they were released to populate the river systems farther down stream. It was a cool setup and all natural.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man i think I'd punch my ownself in the head if I lived on a good fishing lake and didn't fish. Oh well that's just one less angler folks that live on that lake have to worry about. 

Hey Brent did you pass along your "catfish on artificals" curse to AverageJoe? I bet they're having a good trip down there,hopefully his gout isn't bothering him to much.

So now that you've stored away your gear til March 2011 have you started to get on Debs' nerves yet? You better behave or Santa won't leave those Dahlberg lures underneath the tree for you this Xmas.


----------



## Intimidator

You know...I bet the shad are starting to float about now with this abnormal cold (go figure) My stuff isn't too far away and it's ready to go...all I need is some 50's (maybe 40's with no wind) and I'm out there


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> You know...I bet the shad are starting to float about now with this abnormal cold (go figure) My stuff isn't too far away and it's ready to go...all I need is some 50's (maybe 40's with no wind) and I'm out there


You say that now but I think you're done for the year. I bet there's some shad starting to float,well that's if the cats haven't started to gourge themselves on 'em.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> You say that now but I think you're done for the year. I bet there's some shad starting to float,well that's if the cats haven't started to gourge themselves on 'em.


The 10 day forecast doesn't seem to fit my "window of opportunity", maybe the week before Christmas thru the New Year will....since I'm Off on Vacation/Shutdown


----------



## Intimidator

Had a short brunch today at CJ....mainly just to "spite" Steve and Jeff. Wind was blowing hard out of the WNW outside temp was still in the teens. Looked around the MBR and didn't see any dead shad, water had some ice near the rocks and shallow areas. I stuck my hand in and it almost took your breath away. I got back in the car and warmed up then got back out and grabbed my pole and the (2) 2.8" Jap Swimmers that I put on last night. I casted 2 times out to the metal poles that held the other parts of the ramp by Bass Cove, I was almost frozen so I loaded up and left for the Marina. I walked around the baitshop and no shad, went to the East end and no shad, and over to the North end and didn't see any shad. I went down to the rocks on the N Breaker Wall and casted twice for "Old Times Sake" and ran (Frozen Stiffly) back to the car, ice was on the docks, rocks, and shallow areas close to shore, but no dead shad to be seen anywhere. 
OK, Steve and Jeff I proved my "Man-Hood" now I'm gonna sit by the fire till it warms up againLOL


----------



## Doctor

The Shad are now in the deeper water 30 foot or better along the creek line just off the humps area and into the flats, they will start dieing off when the water gets in the low 40's but the Cats will keep them in check, as soon as the lake starts to ice up then they will come to the surface and you will see them embedded in the ice at that point they start dieing off by the millions, seems when the ice covers the lake and blocks the sun is when the big kill happens, the cats will then start roaming all around that campground area, I know Dink caught a bunch under the ice in that area the last two years so I know they will come out of the deeper water into the 14 foot to feed, you can establish there patterns by the reports that come in from the ice guys, I just wish I wasn't such a chicken to get out on the hard stuff, but I have to have a boat under me, I'm hoping for a warming spell to keep the water around that 40 degree mark but the extended don't look so good......Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> The Shad are now in the deeper water 30 foot or better along the creek line just off the humps area and into the flats, they will start dieing off when the water gets in the low 40's but the Cats will keep them in check, as soon as the lake starts to ice up then they will come to the surface and you will see them embedded in the ice at that point they start dieing off by the millions, seems when the ice covers the lake and blocks the sun is when the big kill happens, the cats will then start roaming all around that campground area, I know Dink caught a bunch under the ice in that area the last two years so I know they will come out of the deeper water into the 14 foot to feed, you can establish there patterns by the reports that come in from the ice guys, I just wish I wasn't such a chicken to get out on the hard stuff, but I have to have a boat under me, I'm hoping for a warming spell to keep the water around that 40 degree mark but the extended don't look so good......Doc


The last time Jeff and I went out at the end of Nov the water temp was in the lower 40's, today it was frozen around the edges...so isn't it close to the 30's now?

Too many bad currents in that lake to be out on the Main Ice...I enjoy Life and Warmth too much


----------



## socdad

Brent I got to tell I got a good laugh out of you sticking your hand in the water; must have been checking out *CJ water temps* 


----------



## spfldbassguy

Ok,Ok you proved me wrong,you got out again. I woulda loved to see you either sticking your digits in the water or running back to your car frozen silly. Either one woulda been a sight to see. I've been wanting to try my luck atleast one more time before it all ices over for the winter but I've been working like a madman lately. We got a lil shutdown coming up and it's gonna be unpaid for me so I'm trying to get a lil money saved up. Although they did say that it's not set in stone so we could end up working after all. If that turns out to be the case then I guess I saved up for my 2011 fishing gear purchases.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Doc you're not the only one who's too chicken to get out there on the ice. Count me in the ranks of being "chicken" as well. I went out one time out there and that was enough for me. With everything iced over I stay at home and catch up on my reading of fishing books,magazines,and such. I'd rather do that then possibly fall through the ice and end up frozen to death.


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> Brent I got to tell I got a good laugh out of you sticking your hand in the water; must have been checking out *CJ water temps* 


 I've actually never been around CJ when it was close to turning solid...I guess I just wanted to know what she felt like frozen around the edges....sometimes my curiousity overtakes my common sense


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Ok,Ok you proved me wrong,you got out again. I woulda loved to see you either sticking your digits in the water or running back to your car frozen silly. Either one woulda been a sight to see. I've been wanting to try my luck atleast one more time before it all ices over for the winter but I've been working like a madman lately. We got a lil shutdown coming up and it's gonna be unpaid for me so I'm trying to get a lil money saved up. Although they did say that it's not set in stone so we could end up working after all. If that turns out to be the case then I guess I saved up for my 2011 fishing gear purchases.


Look at it this way...if you walk outside your house and it's bitter cold....it's even colder out there now since CJ is almost a BIG Ice Cube and the unrelenting wind doesn't have anything to slow it down as it blows across the frozen tundra I just had to "1 up you" before I settled in for a long hibernation....Maybe it'll warm up and we can take the 'yak out over ChristmasLOL


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went to the marina at noon today, gas dock and mouth was open. I walked out on one of the north docks and knocked a hole in the ice got 3 little gills,1 baby bass. Jeff stopped by to watch, then went home to get his stuff ready.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I just had to "1 up you" before I settled in for a long hibernation....LOL


Oh that's how it is huh,now I'm gonna have to start the "Polar Bears of CJ" club. Anyone else feel like taking a dip?


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Went to the marina at noon today, gas dock and mouth was open. I walked out on one of the north docks and knocked a hole in the ice got 3 little gills,1 baby bass. Jeff stopped by to watch, then went home to get his stuff ready.


Congrats on the first frozen fish of the year

You guys be careful out there...that water is cold 

Tell Jeff I've been catching some nice fish on Rapala's Pro Bass Fishing while sitting by the fireLOL

See if you can get a water temp...seen any dead shad yet?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Oh that's how it is huh,now I'm gonna have to start the "Polar Bears of CJ" club. Anyone else feel like taking a dip?


Now that was funny.......I liked that....and I'm still laughing


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> Oh that's how it is huh,now I'm gonna have to start the "Polar Bears of CJ" club. Anyone else feel like taking a dip?


I'm in for a dip. As long as there was a heated blanket and some beer waiting for me after. Can't wait to get some fish through some ice this year. I think I gave Nashville and the carolinas some cold weather while we are here. Not looking forward to coming back to even colder weather.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I'm in for a dip. As long as there was a heated blanket and some beer waiting for me after. Can't wait to get some fish through some ice this year. I think I gave Nashville and the carolinas some cold weather while we are here. Not looking forward to coming back to even colder weather.


Have you done any more fishing down there?

When you get back it should be in the single digits here


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Have you done any more fishing down there?
> 
> When you get back it should be in the single digits here


No, I'm at my conference this week. Don't wanna buy a TN fishing license just for a day bc when I'm done with all my breakouts it's dark. This hotel is huge. It's at the Gaylord Opryland and I get lost everytime I go to a new breakout. But etching the fish in the hotels river walk is cool. The guy who runs the river told us before the flood there was an 85 pound flathead in there that he would hand feed skipjack and livers. There's bass, koi, carp, bluegill, channels, blues, flatheads, and American eels in there. I'll post pics of the fish I could snap a pic if when I get back.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

He said he hasn't seen the flathead since the flood. He thinks it made it's way out to the river when the hotel flooded.


----------



## Intimidator

I'm looking forward to seeing the pics......be safe coming home!


----------



## Salmonid

Hey Tin, Glad to hear you pulled a few fish from the marina, I was thinking of heading up next week and actually getting on the ice by then if the weather holds out and we get snow instead of rain Sat/Sun. Next week is supposed to be as cold or colder then this week. I am gonna check the ice on my pond tomorrow afternoon and may tempt fate if its 2.5" or better. How thick was the ice yesterday up there? I am guessing 1.5" ??

Thanks for the updates guys. 
Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Hey Tin, Glad to hear you pulled a few fish from the marina, I was thinking of heading up next week and actually getting on the ice by then if the weather holds out and we get snow instead of rain Sat/Sun. Next week is supposed to be as cold or colder then this week. I am gonna check the ice on my pond tomorrow afternoon and may tempt fate if its 2.5" or better. How thick was the ice yesterday up there? I am guessing 1.5" ??
> 
> Thanks for the updates guys.
> Salmonid


Tuesday it wasn't froze at all and was whitecapping inside the Marina...I still think it may be awhile...unless it really froze over the last 2 days.....?


----------



## Tin Guppy

There was only about 1/2 inch of ice at the dock I was at. Also I saw no dead shad, the only safe way to fish is off the docks for now. Tried Kiser today no fish.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Is there any fishable water at CJ?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Fishable as in casting and not ice jigging.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Fishable as in casting and not ice jigging.


It's all open I drove by on my way to the store this morning. I wanted to fish but the "Little Guy" is sick so I had to get back.

Hopefully after next week "Global Warming" will kick back in and it will be in the 60's for Christmas....I know alot of people want to Ice fish but I'd rather have CJ stay open and the weather stay nice through the Winter...That's my idea of fishing year roundLOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I'd love to head out fishing before the year ends and try to get some eye's.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I'd love to head out fishing before the year ends and try to get some eye's.


They will be hunting along the shoreline from now until the water warms back up, you just have to be lucky and be at the right place at the right time. The best days will be overcast or cloudy and set up around where they put the nets in the Spring. Now is a good time for Perch colors or Lime Chartreuse, I would go with these over a shad color because the water will be murky....work it slow and make it look like it's dying

Welcome back to SUNNY OH-IO


----------



## walleyejigger

if i was going for eyes this time of the year i wold be fishing the river below cj . this time of year the eyes are going to be in the deep holes on the lake where the baitfish are . wount wast my time bank fishing the lake .


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> if i was going for eyes this time of the year i wold be fishing the river below cj . this time of year the eyes are going to be in the deep holes on the lake where the baitfish are . wount wast my time bank fishing the lake .


Please do not take this wrong...I mean no disrespect to your point

The new cover has helped to change alot of the "Old" patterns. You can catch Walleye from the bank easier now than ever because of the "trees". Easy meals are what it's all about, the less Mr Toothy has to work for food the better, cover that is loaded with BaitFish is an irresistible draw. More Walleye this year have been taken from the Marina and the banks, than ever before. The reasoning is that the perch and other baitfish use the trees all year long and the Walleye now hunt them also instead of just chasing shad all the time in open water. With more and more cover going in each year ("Friends Of CJ" just received permission to expand the program again) the old patterns of the "barren bowl" are going to be history and we as anglers have to adapt also if you want to catch fish.
Brent


----------



## spfldbassguy

I almost grabbed a rod and headed out there today but decided against it. I hate this time of the year,I'm a little bored but not bored enough to ice fish. I gotta face it,I'm done until probably February/March. Man I hate the wintertime season,almost wish I hunted.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I almost grabbed a rod and headed out there today but decided against it. I hate this time of the year,I'm a little bored but not bored enough to ice fish. I gotta face it,I'm done until probably February/March. Man I hate the wintertime season,almost wish I hunted.


So you turned in your "Man-Card" too? And after all that grief you were throwing my way.LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> So you turned in your "Man-Card" too? And after all that grief you were throwing my way.LOL


Nope haven't turned it in,it's just been placed on hold for now. I'll be out somewhere with rod in hand whenever I get the chance. Knowing my luck I woulda slipped on the snow and fell in the water or broke another phone. If there's open water and the ground is free of the white death then I'll go out again. Insulated overalls,gloves,hat,gloves,and some hot chocolate(beforehand) and I'll be just fine. Brent if I didn't give you some grief every once in awhile you would come to miss it.


----------



## Intimidator

Just a FYI for everyone....I found a site that might be of interest to anyone looking for that edge. I had success with Squid scent, Steve with Shrimp, and everyone wants Shad scent since CJ is a big shad lake. This might help us all. 

www.pro-cure.com


----------



## spfldbassguy

Is CJ completely frozen over yet or is there any open water left? If it's frozen over I betone of my uncles will be out there doing some bluegill fishing on the ice.


----------



## Intimidator

I went out to CJ today (Monday) for my normal tues Brunch, they moved my meeting because of the storm supposedly coming tuesday. 

CJ is iced over....Man, it is SAD seeing it like that

Only 2 guys fishing, one was in a red chevy with a red cap fishing in front of the bait shop on the gas dock. He didn't know how thick the ice was because he just drilled a hole so he could sit from the dock and fish. 
The other guy was on the SE side of the docks and was in a silver Nissan 4x4 pickup with cap, he was also fishing from the docks. No one was going out further on the ice because they were alone and being safe. 

Sorry that the best I could come up with but it got cold and I had to go warm up


----------



## spfldbassguy

I was talking with my dad on Monday afternoon and he said that my uncle Paul had been out there fishing. He told my dad that the ice was right around 4'' thick so far. He was catching some gills and a few crappies but it didn't sound like it was action that was fast n furious. That's all I can tell you all about the ice out there at CJ.


On a side note I just got finished wrapping my little boys Xmas gifts from Santa. I do know that he got what he asked for and somethings he didn't. He wants Santa to bring him a train(he got 3),truck(got 1),cars(got 2 plus a Hot Wheel stunt track),and a tractor(got 1). Plus Santa picked up a cool outdoor set that comes with a guy,dog,fake camp fire,kayak n paddle((Santa thought it might remind him of daddy and George(dog that passed away this summer))).Plus Santa picked up a one tray tackle box with some bobbers and plastic Bass Magic swimbaits to go inside of it.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I was talking with my dad on Monday afternoon and he said that my uncle Paul had been out there fishing. He told my dad that the ice was right around 4'' thick so far. He was catching some gills and a few crappies but it didn't sound like it was action that was fast n furious. That's all I can tell you all about the ice out there at CJ.
> 
> 
> On a side note I just got finished wrapping my little boys Xmas gifts from Santa. I do know that he got what he asked for and somethings he didn't. He wants Santa to bring him a train(he got 3),truck(got 1),cars(got 2 plus a Hot Wheel stunt track),and a tractor(got 1). Plus Santa picked up a cool outdoor set that comes with a guy,dog,fake camp fire,kayak n paddle((Santa thought it might remind him of daddy and George(dog that passed away this summer))).Plus Santa picked up a one tray tackle box with some bobbers and plastic Bass Magic swimbaits to go inside of it.


Sounds like my "high five" buddy is going to have a very nice visit from Santa Heck, with all of the tackle he has from you and I he could probably fill a BIG boxLOL


----------



## Intimidator

For all you ICE GUYS...FlakBait just informed me that there is 5" of good ice around the docks, and 4" out into the Marina, the Main Lake has 4" in spots.


----------



## Intimidator

Took Dale out to CJ after work and he was amazed, we got down on the ice by the Gas dock and he was even more amazed because he knew how deep it was there. We talked to a couple fishermen and the report is 4"-6" ice throughout the Marina. Everyone was having fun. We were starting to leave and saw another guy point to us and wave so I pulled up and parked. When we got out he yelled "you must be the Intimidator and Dale"...it was Rusty (Tin Guppy) we went over and talked with him awhile and he showed Dale a few tricks and Dale was amazed (even more). Rusty's a very nice guy and VERY knowledgeable....and of course now Dale wants to Ice fish....Thanks, Guppy It was very nice meeting you and I'll see ya in the Spring.....Thanks, for taking time with Dale, Brent.

Update: the carzy dude that was out in open water by the gas dock was Crazy4Smallmouth, I didn't know until I called him to give him the report and he said he heard a man and boy but didn't come out of the shanty. He said the open water ice in the Marina is still Questionable...be safe guys


----------



## spfldbassguy

Now you wouldn't want to disappoint Dale would you? Sounds like you better go out and get some ice fishing gear. Whenever you do give me a call with the report and I'll give you a report on how warm it is inside my house while relaxing in my lazyboy chair


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Now you wouldn't want to disappoint Dale would you? Sounds like you better go out and get some ice fishing gear. Whenever you do give me a call with the report and I'll give you a report on how warm it is inside my house while relaxing in my lazyboy chair


Jeff was working me hard last night...I told him I'd be out there when the "Big Ice Cube" thawed. We might go out some more tonight to see how the "Ice Boys" are doing....most of them have "planted" their own trees and now I get to see where they are


----------



## triton189

I hit CJ this morning until noon. The crappie bite was fast and furious until around 8:30. After that it was pick a few here and there. When I cleaned the fish I looked in their bellies to see what they were eating. The 10-10.5" fish had "large" shad in there. The limit fish had some sort of small worm.


----------



## Intimidator

triton189 said:


> I hit CJ this morning until noon. The crappie bite was fast and furious until around 8:30. After that it was pick a few here and there. When I cleaned the fish I looked in their bellies to see what they were eating. The 10-10.5" fish had "large" shad in there. The limit fish had some sort of small worm.


Very nice Did you check the ice farther out


----------



## triton189

Intimidator said:


> Very nice Did you check the ice farther out


Intimidator, I did not check the ice out very far from the Marina. The Marina ice in my opinion is still sketchy in regards to thickness. I would say there is 3.5 -4.0 where I was at. That does not exactly make feel real good when I am in a shanty with a heater going in 15' of water.


----------



## Tin Guppy

triton189 said:


> I hit CJ this morning until noon. The crappie bite was fast and furious until around 8:30. After that it was pick a few here and there. When I cleaned the fish I looked in their bellies to see what they were eating. The 10-10.5" fish had "large" shad in there. The limit fish had some sort of small worm.


Were you in the red 2 man shanty? I got there around 8:30 and stayed till 12:30 had a little luck took home 7 fish.


----------



## triton189

Tin Guppy said:


> Were you in the red 2 man shanty? I got there around 8:30 and stayed till 12:30 had a little luck took home 7 fish.


Yep, that was me!


----------



## Castaway87

Any more reports regarding ice thickness at marina and main lake? Thinking about heading out tomorrow eve and monday or tues morning. Taking the new red shanty out myself?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent you tired of that fishing game yet? I bet the itch is really starting to need scratching.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent you tired of that fishing game yet? I bet the itch is really starting to need scratching.


I'm just anxious right now Dale has some new video games also that we've been playing, and I have a steady stream of lures etc arriving daily I've organized my tackle boxes a few times alreadyLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'm just anxious right now Dale has some new video games also that we've been playing, and I have a steady stream of lures etc arriving daily I've organized my tackle boxes a few times alreadyLOL


I think I might have to try to find a spot at a river,stream,creek that isn't frozen so I can get outdoors for awhile. I'm starting to get a little stir crazy already,c'mon springtime weather.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I think I might have to try to find a spot at a river,stream,creek that isn't frozen so I can get outdoors for awhile. I'm starting to get a little stir crazy already,c'mon springtime weather.


I'm trying to spend as much time as possible outside the next few days to relax the "cabin fever" alittle. I cleaned and filled all the bird feeders and bird baths, cut some limbs back, used the blower on the driveway, etc. I told Dale I'd take him back out to see How CJ was doing today


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I made it out about 2pm today. Temp was 60 degrees with a SSW wind of 10-20 mph. Went to the MBR first where we got a good laugh because some guy with a Lund was trying (we surely hope not) to launch his boat......He had the trailer backed all the way down to the water and then must have realized that most of the lake was frozen....Heck, I have no idea

So we went to the Marina and I haven't seen that many cars since Memorial Day We went to the baitshop and 40 of the 50 people in the Marina were fishing around the Gas dock. They must've all been lonely and needed someone else to talk too Dale said they were all being safe and if one fell in they all could help...I told him there were so many, if one fell in they would all go, because of the amount of weight in that one area We only seen 1 keeper crappie caught and alot of dink "Gills and Crappie. The 10 smart fishermen who were off on their own seemed to be doing better with more keepers. We only stayed for an hour so I don't know if this held true in the am or later when we left.

Met and talked with FearNoFish who just arrived and was fishing in a good area, we talked for awhile and exchanged a few ideas and hopefully he and his party did well.

Ice is 4-6" around the docks, it is holding ALOT of water on the surface that the wind was blowing, we found several holes around the Marina and Lakeside that were pumping water onto the surface. Saw alot of cracks which made me realize those are one of the reasons that I don't ice fish. Rip-rap and ice along the shore was gone/melted, we threw a few rocks lakeside off the N breaker wall that went right thru the ice. Found an area where a massive amount of shad was frozen in the ice. It looks like the only safe ice for now is inside the Marina.
If the weather says the same for a couple more days...who knows... the guy in the Lund might be able to get his boat out this Sunday


----------



## Tin Guppy

Was ice fishing marina today when I hear someone throwing big rocks on the ice, then I see Intimidator on the north breaker wall Trying to make a spot for him to fish. Thats pretty desperate there buddy.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Was ice fishing marina today when I hear someone throwing big rocks on the ice, then I see Intimidator on the north breaker wall Trying to make a spot for him to fish. Thats pretty desperate there buddy.


Was that you and your Clan over by the gas dock I was just building up a rock pile so when they raise the water back up, all those little fishes have a place to hid


----------



## claybeatty

FORGET CJ!!!!!! HEAD TO KYSER!!!!!! went up there today and caught 2 channels that were 28" 8lbs each. my buddy caught 28 gills and 3 keeper crappie. i didn't catch anything else but hand fighting those 2 was well worth the trip!! a couple guys that were near us each had a bucket full of gills and crappie. 1 of there crappie was 15"


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Dale and I made it out about 2pm today. Temp was 60 degrees with a SSW wind of 10-20 mph. Went to the MBR first where we got a good laugh because some guy with a Lund was trying (we surely hope not) to launch his boat......He had the trailer backed all the way down to the water and then must have realized that most of the lake was frozen....Heck, I have no idea


Hey maybe the dude with the Lund was a newbie and just practicing his backing up manuevers. That or he thought he break up all the ice for us to be able to fish without drilling holes.

You should've drove to Old Reid,there was probably 10 or so guys ice fishing there on the part towards Beaver Lake. I guess I shouldn't have been surprised to see them there but I gotta say that I was. I also drove out to CJ but only went to the Visitor Center area and the MBR,had to get out of the house for a little bit.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey if you get a little more bored go out and make some more rock piles but don't forget to let me in on where you "placed" them at.


----------



## Intimidator

Today's my last day of vacation....I might go out and do alittle scouting today, I also want to check a few things out at Clark Lake


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Today's my last day of vacation....I might go out and do alittle scouting today, I also want to check a few things out at Clark Lake


Today's my first day back after our week shut down,I'm ready to go back to work. If this shut down happened in June or July it'd be a different story. Not much to do when everything seems to be frozen still. Plus you can't go sledding when there's no snow on the ground. The next time I'll see Clark Lake is when they stocked those trout. I'm gonna get me some of those trout nuggets this year and hopefully end my two year trout skunking out there. I've had zero luck with those damn fish so far. I guess my plain ol' corn wasn't good enough hence the need for the nuggets. How much more scouting can you do at CJ? I figured you've already scouted that whole lake. What ya looking for at Clark Lake,a "secret" spot?


----------



## Intimidator

Had an early and quick brunch at CJ todayfrom 8:15am til 9:00am. It was cold 20"s, with a SSW wind blowing. Looked like the Main Lake has only a couple areas of open water. The Marina only had 1 fisherman by the Gas dock. Not much else going on.

I was able to scout 3 of the coves on the west side yesterday and then I went back on the NE side of the campgrounds since the water is even lower than when Steve and I fished it in Nov. I couldn't see what I needed to see at Clark so that gave me extra time at CJ.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> Today's my first day back after our week shut down,I'm ready to go back to work. If this shut down happened in June or July it'd be a different story. Not much to do when everything seems to be frozen still. Plus you can't go sledding when there's no snow on the ground. The next time I'll see Clark Lake is when they stocked those trout. I'm gonna get me some of those trout nuggets this year and hopefully end my two year trout skunking out there. I've had zero luck with those damn fish so far. I guess my plain ol' corn wasn't good enough hence the need for the nuggets. How much more scouting can you do at CJ? I figured you've already scouted that whole lake. What ya looking for at Clark Lake,a "secret" spot?


We fished with 2 different color trout nuggets last year, corn, Blue Fox, and not one bite. Went out there numerous times also.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> We fished with 2 different color trout nuggets last year, corn, Blue Fox, and not one bite. Went out there numerous times also.


Hey Joe, Welcome Home 

I know Dale caught 2 trout on minnows/bobber 1 week after the release, I caught 1 on a smoke/silver twister/Chart crappie niblet and one of Dale's friends caught 1 on a worm/bobber....so I really have no idea what they bite on....One guy that had 3 was using Wheaties (balls).


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Hey Joe, Welcome Home
> 
> I know Dale caught 2 trout on minnows/bobber 1 week after the release, I caught 1 on a smoke/silver twister/Chart crappie niblet and one of Dale's friends caught 1 on a worm/bobber....so I really have no idea what they bite on....One guy that had 3 was using Wheaties (balls).


Thanks, we have been back for a couple weeks, just been busy trying to catch up with things. 

It's awesome b/c the other day Ashley asked me what days in April I had off so we could go get an early start on the white bass and catfish at CJ. I'm trying to get her into hunting now, but she doesn't think she has the stomach for it. Just like last night I cooked up squirrel on the grill and she had this look in her eye like she wanted to try it b/c she said it smelled really good, but she probably couldn't keep it down knowing what it was.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Thanks, we have been back for a couple weeks, just been busy trying to catch up with things.
> 
> It's awesome b/c the other day Ashley asked me what days in April I had off so we could go get an early start on the white bass and catfish at CJ. I'm trying to get her into hunting now, but she doesn't think she has the stomach for it. Just like last night I cooked up squirrel on the grill and she had this look in her eye like she wanted to try it b/c she said it smelled really good, but she probably couldn't keep it down knowing what it was.


Come on....First of all, you cook it, then take the meat off the bone, and serve it to her with taters, veggies, etc....then after she's enjoyed it...you tell her what it was....(if she really wants to know)!

So did you take the boat to Jake? Tell Ashley I'm anxious to get out too, but she needs to get out for early Walleye around the middle of March (when the water's about 45 degrees).


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I would have done that but she saw it when I brought it in the house to clean it. 

I did take the boat up there and he said don't waste my time or money on that motor. I don't know so I'll wait til spring for my buddy to see if he can fix it.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I would have done that but she saw it when I brought it in the house to clean it.
> 
> I did take the boat up there and he said don't waste my time or money on that motor. I don't know so I'll wait til spring for my buddy to see if he can fix it.


Do tell? Is he saying the Motor is shot or just the wiring? That's messed up


----------



## spfldbassguy

My brother was catching those dumb trout on corn with those trout nuggets all on one hook. He's did fairly well with those little boogers out there on that set up.


Hey Joe glad to hear you're back,now if you would've brought some warm weather with you all that'd been even better. Man it sounds like you've created a fishing monster outta her. No wonder she out fishes you. Just kidding big guy so don't toss me in the lake whenever we finally have a chance to say hello. Sorry to hear you've still got problems with your boat,that's why I opted for a kayak. The only "motor" trouble I ever have is when I get tired of paddling it.


----------



## crappie4me

i been to cj once bout 2 years ago at the marina..didnt catch a thing .then again i didnt have a clue where i should fish or with what. but sure have enjoyed the adventures of brent ,steve and a joe this year. i dont live close but if i ever get back up that way ill definatly give a pm to brent 1st


----------



## Intimidator

crappie4me said:


> i been to cj once bout 2 years ago at the marina..didnt catch a thing .then again i didnt have a clue where i should fish or with what. but sure have enjoyed the adventures of brent ,steve and a joe this year. i dont live close but if i ever get back up that way ill definatly give a pm to brent 1st


Please do, we'll be glad to help you out the best we can CJ has really nice campgrounds and cabins if you wanted to do a long weekend of fishing!

The "Boys" and I had some good times last year and hopefully this year is even better


----------



## spfldbassguy

crappie4me said:


> i been to cj once bout 2 years ago at the marina..didnt catch a thing .then again i didnt have a clue where i should fish or with what. but sure have enjoyed the adventures of brent ,steve and a joe this year. i dont live close but if i ever get back up that way ill definatly give a pm to brent 1st


Just wait until me,Brent,and Average Joe finally all fish together. It might end up like a Three Stooges episode or something. LIke Brent said in his reply anyone of us that fishes there regularly would be more than willing to help you out in any way concerning the fish of CJ. Brent by far is the best guy to talk with because he catches 'em all from the bank. I'm gonna finally land me some more walleye this year with the help of some of Brents' knowledge. If you're ever up this way then and run into one of us please don't be afraid to say hi. Brent's not as scary as his screen name would imply him to be.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Intimidator that was me at the gas dock monday morning and yes I was catching fish. My truck is the big ford with the deer and walleye stickers in back window.


----------



## Intimidator

I want to publicly Thank Steve, (SpfldBassGuy) for nominating me for OGF Angler of the Year. I appreciate the kind words and his friendship.

The "CJ thread" was started to help people fish CJ and maybe learn from everyone sharing. Somehow, I think that I was able to benefit the most from the thread because I was able to meet so many wonderful people that share my passion of fishing. Talking with others allowed me to fill in "pieces of the puzzle" about CJ and all I did was try to make that info available to everyone. I'm also Thankful because this thread allowed me to meet the true heroes of CJ..."The Friends Of CJ"....this group gave me an Honorary Membership even though they have done all of the work, my help was minimal compared to what this group has done for the fishing at CJ. I just hope you all truely understand what they have had to go through and the amount of work that has gone into their "Project". Their work is already helping every fisherman of CJ and it will continue to grow and benefit the next generation after us. They are ramping up now to expand the project even more..the Township has brought all of the collected Christmas trees to the Maintenance Lane at CJ so they can be assembled and dropped right after the ice is off before the spawns. Please shoot me a PM if you want to help a worthy cause. Thanks Again, to everyone who helped out the thread and to my buddy Steve for the nomination, hopefully we can make the 2011 part of the thread even better than last years. Good Fishing To All Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Intimidator that was me at the gas dock monday morning and yes I was catching fish. My truck is the big ford with the deer and walleye stickers in back window.


I have got to start looking for that truck What were you doing in Jeff's "Honey Hole"?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I want to publicly Thank Steve, (SpfldBassGuy) for nominating me for OGF Angler of the Year. I appreciate the kind words and his friendship.
> 
> The "CJ thread" was started to help people fish CJ and maybe learn from everyone sharing. Somehow, I think that I was able to benefit the most from the thread because I was able to meet so many wonderful people that share my passion of fishing. Talking with others allowed me to fill in "pieces of the puzzle" about CJ and all I did was try to make that info available to everyone. I'm also Thankful because this thread allowed me to meet the true heroes of CJ..."The Friends Of CJ"....this group gave me an Honorary Membership even though they have done all of the work, my help was minimal compared to what this group has done for the fishing at CJ. I just hope you all truely understand what they have had to go through and the amount of work that has gone into their "Project". Their work is already helping every fisherman of CJ and it will continue to grow and benefit the next generation after us. They are ramping up now to expand the project even more..the Township has brought all of the collected Christmas trees to the Maintenance Lane at CJ so they can be assembled and dropped right after the ice is off before the spawns. Please shoot me a PM if you want to help a worthy cause. Thanks Again, to everyone who helped out the thread and to my buddy Steve for the nomination, hopefully we can make the 2011 part of the thread even better than last years. Good Fishing To All Brent


Hey no way I was gonna nominate anyone else,to me you deserve the title. I wonder just how many people was helped by either talking with you or by following this thread. Work at my shop has ramped up a bit so I won't have alot of free time but I'd love to go out and help them with the trees. Oh you just wait til the fun begins this year. I'm sure everyone one of us is gonna have some good,bad,funny,and interesting stories to tell on here. Although I wanna think that I would've taken top honors in the "Dumbiest thing to have happened at CJ in 2010" category if we was handing out awards. I mean who can top my ordeal of dredging the lake for my glasses.LOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey no way I was gonna nominate anyone else,to me you deserve the title. I wonder just how many people was helped by either talking with you or by following this thread. Work at my shop has ramped up a bit so I won't have alot of free time but I'd love to go out and help them with the trees. Oh you just wait til the fun begins this year. I'm sure everyone one of us is gonna have some good,bad,funny,and interesting stories to tell on here. Although I wanna think that I would've taken top honors in the "Dumbiest thing to have happened at CJ in 2010" category if we was handing out awards. I mean who can top my ordeal of dredging the lake for my glasses.LOL


See, it may have started out as an "Accident" but it falls under the "Luckiest Thing", if I wouldn't have been there, that would've been hard to believe. 

I think I miss the laughter the most...I haven't "cried" so much in my life

Hopefully we get a weather break and I can get out to assemble a few "trees", Maybe we can do an upcoming weekend(??)


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went outside the marina today towards the open water looking for mr walleye no luck only saw 2 bass on the camera. Went back in to the marina and got 1 dink gill.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Steve, if there was warm weather where I was then I would've brought it back with me. I don't think the whole time we were in SC or TN it broke 45 or 50 outside. But that was warm enough for us to go fishing. When I get to work here in about 30-45 minutes, I'll post up the catfish I caught down there on a rattletrap if I haven't already put it up here. It was the weirdest thing.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Steve, if there was warm weather where I was then I would've brought it back with me. I don't think the whole time we were in SC or TN it broke 45 or 50 outside. But that was warm enough for us to go fishing. When I get to work here in about 30-45 minutes, I'll post up the catfish I caught down there on a rattletrap if I haven't already put it up here. It was the weirdest thing.


I think that you just sent it to me...I'd like to see the pics...bigger

Anybody else besides me tired of snow already.....
I just finished blowing the snow off my roof, driveway, etc....this stinks....hurry up Spring


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Went outside the marina today towards the open water looking for mr walleye no luck only saw 2 bass on the camera. Went back in to the marina and got 1 dink gill.


You trying the lakeside trees yet? Don't forget the trees over by the Handicap platform and the big sandbar


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

OK, I got a little side tracked at work today, so here is the cat I caught on a rattletrap.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> OK, I got a little side tracked at work today, so here is the cat I caught on a rattletrap.


So was that supper?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Joe right now I'd love temps in the 40s/50s,better than what we got currently. Nice cat on the rattletrap betcha it was a surprise to you when you brought it in. Think that's weird I've now caught 3 channel cats on a Strike King Pure Poison lure. Two different lakes and was surprised each time.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> See, it may have started out as an "Accident" but it falls under the "Luckiest Thing", if I wouldn't have been there, that would've been hard to believe.
> 
> I think I miss the laughter the most...I haven't "cried" so much in my life
> 
> Hopefully we get a weather break and I can get out to assemble a few "trees", Maybe we can do an upcoming weekend(??)


If it haven't happened to me I might have a hard time believing the luck that was involved. Oh just wait til the warmer weather hits,there's gonna be more laughter. Hopefully this time it won't be because I did something totally retarded.LOL Just wait till you decide to "test the water temps by falling in",hopefully I'll be there to enjoy the moment.LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Due to circumstances I won't mention here Brent wants me to "tend" to his thread for the next month. I sent Avgjoe a pm but I'm not sure who else I should send one to so if any of you out there wanna Pm me I'll fill you in on the details. Brent says he'll posting on here 1 month from now and good luck to everyone that's able to make it out to do a lil fishing out there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Is the marina the only place anyone is doing any fishing? Is the ice not good enough elsewhere on the lake? Is the marina where alot of fish go in the hard water time? I was figuring that all those trees and stuff placed in there would be holding some fish.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> So was that supper?


No, I didn't have my basket or stringer with me. It would have been good to, meat was nice and firm, not all mushy.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I'm headed to BPS Saturday in hopes to get a couple ice poles for us and then watch out. Ashley picked up some long johns at Meijer the other night so we can go out and she will be warmer than normal.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I can hang onto the thread also lol


----------



## Tin Guppy

Yesterday there was somebody set up just out from the main ramp also 2 guys were east of the campground beach. Last friday I went out about 100' west of the mouth of the marina, but there was open water about a 150' from that.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I'm headed to BPS Saturday in hopes to get a couple ice poles for us and then watch out. Ashley picked up some long johns at Meijer the other night so we can go out and she will be warmer than normal.


Maybe I'll run into you all down there I was thinking of going back down. There is a pillow that's bigger than my soon to be 3yr old that he really wanted and his B-Day is in about a week and a half. Plus I forgot a few things when I went down a couple of weeks ago. If you all do make it out for some ice fishing catch a few for the Intimidator and myself. We'll live vicariously through your ice angling efforts.


----------



## spfldbassguy

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I can hang onto the thread also lol


Hey Jonny whatcha been up to? Haven't seen you post in awhile,busy with the all the ladies you got?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tin Guppy said:


> Yesterday there was somebody set up just out from the main ramp also 2 guys were east of the campground beach. Last friday I went out about 100' west of the mouth of the marina, but there was open water about a 150' from that.


Wonder how those folks east of the campground beach did,did you notice if the guys by the MBR was catching anything. You're braver than I am,I wouldn't have even ventured out on theice if I saw open water that close.


----------



## Tin Guppy

I could see them from the marina, but could not tell if they did any good as I don't have a 1000 power Game Warden spotting scope.


----------



## fshman_165

Wow..you have good eyesight. That was us. Been icefishing that area for many years. Ice was a good 6 to 7 inches as far out as we needed to go. The water there tends to be murkier than our other main lake ice spots. Lots of good cover in that area and it makes for good fishing.


----------



## spfldbassguy

fshman_165 said:


> Wow..you have good eyesight. That was us. Been icefishing that area for many years. Ice was a good 6 to 7 inches as far out as we needed to go. The water there tends to be murkier than our other main lake ice spots. Lots of good cover in that area and it makes for good fishing.


Yeah TinGuppy must have pretty good eyesight to see you all out there. 

6''-7'' of ice is pretty good,still don't know if I'm brave enough to go out on that though. Maybe if it was around a foot thick my manhood would return and I'd try fishing through the ice.

So how'd you all do out there? Was you catching anything of decent size? What are you all targeting gills,crappies,eyes,cats,bass,perch?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

So, anyone going out this weekend or even Monday to try to get some ice fish? I don't have an auger so I would have to have someone dig a hole for me or I'd have to find one already in the ice.


----------



## pomiller72

we have been thinking about trying CJ....might be interested in coming over on monday......I just got two sets of blades in the mail for my Auger today.....ready to drill some Ice.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> So, anyone going out this weekend or even Monday to try to get some ice fish? I don't have an auger so I would have to have someone dig a hole for me or I'd have to find one already in the ice.


I take it you and Ashley is getting a little stir crazy and need some outdoors time. I'm sure someone on here will be out there when you're looking to go and would let you borrow their auger. Just remember to catch a few for those of us who's too sissyfied to go ice fishing.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Today there was somebody west of the campground beach in a red shanty out about the center of the lake. Also there were 2 shanty's set up by the dam.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tin Guppy said:


> Today there was somebody west of the campground beach in a red shanty out about the center of the lake. Also there were 2 shanty's set up by the dam.


You didn't venture out today for a little fishing? I drove out there Sunday afternoon just to take a peek at the place. Seen some open water out off the beach area(I think) and that was about it. Not alot of open water but it's a start. I'm hoping this global warming crap kicks in real soon and thaws everything out.


----------



## Tin Guppy

That area in front of the beach has been open for about 2 weeks and getting smaller I think the geese are keeping it open.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tin Guppy said:


> That area in front of the beach has been open for about 2 weeks and getting smaller I think the geese are keeping it open.


Well those geese aren't trying hard enough if the open water area is getting smaller.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Avgjoe,did you all make it out there this past weekend or yesterday?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Avgjoe,did you all make it out there this past weekend or yesterday?


No I did not. The ex decided to start letting me have the kids again and we were down in Cincinnati all day Saturday and shopping for them clothes and toys Sunday, and I slept the day away yesterday and then my son calls me to come pick him up and we had him til late last night. Same thing with this weekend. I only have 3 more weekends left to hunt before the season ends and 1 weekend is working and 1 is with the kids, so I only have 1 weekend of hunting, then I'll be out on the ice trying to get some fish since I probably won't get any deer this year.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> No I did not. The ex decided to start letting me have the kids again and we were down in Cincinnati all day Saturday and shopping for them clothes and toys Sunday, and I slept the day away yesterday and then my son calls me to come pick him up and we had him til late last night. Same thing with this weekend. I only have 3 more weekends left to hunt before the season ends and 1 weekend is working and 1 is with the kids, so I only have 1 weekend of hunting, then I'll be out on the ice trying to get some fish since I probably won't get any deer this year.


Glad to hear that your ex has decided to allow you to see your kids again. That's gotta be very exciting for you.

Hey man you gotta be positive about getting a deer this year before the hunting season is over. Can't you taste the deer jerky now?


----------



## spfldbassguy

This is to DOC:

A certain someone that we all know that will be back on in a few weeks(wink,wink) wanted me to ask you what you thought about the possible shad kill this winter. He's thinking it might be bad news for all of us fishermen that fish CJ. He believes that too many of the shad are gonna die off before the spawns happen and the fish will have alot,alot less to munch on. He thinks your cats are gonna be loving it but not so much with the rest of the species out there,so what's your thoughts on the shad kill?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I think we have that massive shad die off every year, just saying


----------



## walleyejigger

there is a shad kill every year up there just like at indian . but if the shad are in little numbers then it will be better fishing less competition . with all of the brush they have put in the other fish shold make a lot for the eyes to eat .


----------



## Doctor

Yes happens every year some years more Shad than other years I have never seen that much of a difference. There are a bunch of Shad in CJ and they really multiply fast, looking forward to the ice out I normally start from the banks before i get the boat out there just go out on the old railroad bed and fish in the shallow waters, larry and I have done this for several years, we seem to catch more than Cats one year we were pulling Carp like crazy out of that lake.


----------



## spfldbassguy

That's what I was thinking about the shad die off too,happens every year with some being worse than others. I think Brent's a little bored and has got alot of time on his hands,so he's freaking out a little bit by not being able to fish. I told him if there's a huge die off this winter then all those cats that he catches on "accident" will just be alot fatter. Wait until the 9th of next month when he's allowed back on,he'll probably post a 1,000 things on here. He's done reorganized all his stuff,bought a boatload more stuff and now is thinking way too much hence the question about the shad die off.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> Yes happens every year some years more Shad than other years I have never seen that much of a difference. There are a bunch of Shad in CJ and they really multiply fast, looking forward to the ice out I normally start from the banks before i get the boat out there just go out on the old railroad bed and fish in the shallow waters, larry and I have done this for several years, we seem to catch more than Cats one year we were pulling Carp like crazy out of that lake.


You start right after the ice out,didn't know you could fish the old railroad bed from the bank. I mainly stick to about 4 spots out there and do pretty well but am always looking for possible new spots to hit from the bank early in the year. Not a big fan of carp but right after ice out I'll be happy when I catch something.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

We just started WB fishing last year and I'll have to say we did pretty good at 2 spots out there. The best day we had, believe it or not, was the hottest freaking day ever, during WB season. My buddy and I were out there from about 6 or 7 am until about 4 or 5 pm. We had two baskets full of WB with a couple cats in there also. This year we start early with everyone for Eyes, then into WB season. I am eager to try some new things I've been thinking about and that Brent has told me. Ashley is even excited about getting out there. We have the same days in school, and that means we have Tue, Thur, Fridays out of school together and I want to get my kids into some WB this year also.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> We just started WB fishing last year and I'll have to say we did pretty good at 2 spots out there. The best day we had, believe it or not, was the hottest freaking day ever, during WB season. My buddy and I were out there from about 6 or 7 am until about 4 or 5 pm. We had two baskets full of WB with a couple cats in there also. This year we start early with everyone for Eyes, then into WB season. I am eager to try some new things I've been thinking about and that Brent has told me. Ashley is even excited about getting out there. We have the same days in school, and that means we have Tue, Thur, Fridays out of school together and I want to get my kids into some WB this year also.


I've been hitting the WB for about 3 or 4 years now but in the last 2 or so I've been forgetting the creek and concentrating on main lake targets. I've did pretty well on 'em out there at my usual spots and yes some of the best days are when it's blazin' hot. Sounds like you and Ashley are getting about as antsy as I am to get back out there. I ususally start fishing places when the ice is almost gone but haven't really hit CJ til a little later on for some reason. This year I'm gonna start hittin' CJ a little earlier than my norm. Yeah if you can get your kids into some WB they'll probably be hooked on fishing for life. Those little fish are awesome to catch on 4# line on a micro spin set up. Everyone of them feels like a giant and that's always fun for me. Every now and then I'll hook into something a little bigger and get broke off but hey it's a lart of the game with that set up. See you all out there soon.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

The creek last year really was not that productive, although a handful of the fish we caught there were the biggest between CJ and the creek. They were 1/2 inch short of fish Ohio. But 2 years ago it was on fire and I got there late with the wrong gear and setup since I just started fishing that year.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> The creek last year really was not that productive, although a handful of the fish we caught there were the biggest between CJ and the creek. They were 1/2 inch short of fish Ohio. But 2 years ago it was on fire and I got there late with the wrong gear and setup since I just started fishing that year.


The biggest WB I've seen pulled from that lake came off the dam side area in the evening at almost sunset. Some little oriental dude caught it and when he came past me on the rocks I at first thought it was a nice LM or SM. That was until he got close enough for me to see it really good. All I gotta say about that WB is,DAMN it was huge. Wish I'd caught that one. I tried the creek last year and out of the 1,000 casts I made I think I caught 2 WB. I think I went to the creek about 3 times and for all the casting I did it just plain ol' sucked. That's when I decided to try some different spots for 'em and did fairly well. This year I don't even think I'm gonna hit the creek.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Doc or Avgjoe gotta a quick question for either one of ya or both,what's your most productive bait for cats right after ice out? I'm thinking shad(dead or alive) but I might be on the wrong track considering they've probably gourged themselves on all the dead or barely alive ones. I plan on hitting CJ earlier this year than I have in the past and will probably go after the cats as well as the rest of the species out there.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I use 2 baits for cats out there. Shad during WB season when the shad was everywhere over by the rocks by the floating dock, I would toss out my cast net and grab 30-40 and put in my basket each time. I still have frozen shad in my freezer. We had a blast catching cats day or night out there. There is a good spot where we got them also, but of course I'll tell you in person when we meet up.

In the summer at night, we had great success on frozen raw white shrimp from Kroger or Walmart. Ashley actually had better success than I did with it, but it worked very well for us. The thing we did was buy a bag, it would last all summer, take it out with us every night, let it sit as we fished, use what we needed, if we still had some leftover, take it back home put back in the freezer until next time. By the end of the bag, it would get kind of ripe, but it did the job. That's how I caught a 5 and 10 lb channel and Ashley caught a couple 3-5 lbers out there, which nearly drug her in.

I've tried livers, worms, stink bait, corn which got me 1 cat, nothing as good as cut bait and shrimp.


----------



## fishdealer04

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Doc or Avgjoe gotta a quick question for either one of ya or both,what's your most productive bait for cats right after ice out? I'm thinking shad(dead or alive) but I might be on the wrong track considering they've probably gourged themselves on all the dead or barely alive ones. I plan on hitting CJ earlier this year than I have in the past and will probably go after the cats as well as the rest of the species out there.


Cut shad is the way to go. They are just gorging themselves on winterkill shad. We caught a bunch last year there in march and april and there bellies were like softballs just full of shad.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

If you want some shad, I have bags of 5 each in ziploc bags, and these are the big guys, like 6 inches average. I think I have like 30 or more left.


----------



## triton189

Fished CJ yesterday and it was slow. A few small crappie & a largemouth. I also caught a few of what I beleive were green sunfish? You gotta love Mid-Winter Ice!


----------



## spfldbassguy

triton189 said:


> Fished CJ yesterday and it was slow. A few small crappie & a largemouth. I also caught a few of what I beleive were green sunfish? You gotta love Mid-Winter Ice!


Hey atleast you caught something,this winter is killin' me. My cabin fever is starting to get really,really bad. I don't ice fish(tried it once) so I'm probably gonna be out there as soon as there's any kind of open water that I can get to.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I use 2 baits for cats out there. Shad during WB season when the shad was everywhere over by the rocks by the floating dock, I would toss out my cast net and grab 30-40 and put in my basket each time. I still have frozen shad in my freezer. We had a blast catching cats day or night out there. There is a good spot where we got them also, but of course I'll tell you in person when we meet up.
> 
> In the summer at night, we had great success on frozen raw white shrimp from Kroger or Walmart. Ashley actually had better success than I did with it, but it worked very well for us. The thing we did was buy a bag, it would last all summer, take it out with us every night, let it sit as we fished, use what we needed, if we still had some leftover, take it back home put back in the freezer until next time. By the end of the bag, it would get kind of ripe, but it did the job. That's how I caught a 5 and 10 lb channel and Ashley caught a couple 3-5 lbers out there, which nearly drug her in.
> 
> I've tried livers, worms, stink bait, corn which got me 1 cat, nothing as good as cut bait and shrimp.


 I figured shad would be the way to go but didn't know if their preference changed once ice out hit. I had very good success on shrimp out there last year. My biggest channel caught was on shrimp and it was a fat one. Didn't have a measuring tape or scale but my guess it was a fish ohio channel and probably weighed in around 6-7lbs. Sucker almost took my rod in when it hit. That was an interesting night,had two rods with shrimp and they both got hit at the same time. I fought what I thought was the smaller one first (nice lil 2#)with the other rod between my legs. Unhooked the first one and then proceeded to land the bigger one. I'd say that I'll be using shrimp out there alot this year for cats. My goal this year is to catch every species that swims in the water out there. I didn't get any perch or walleye last year so I'm looking to rectify that this up coming season.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Anyone been catching anything of size outta the frozen water of CJ lately? My dad said him and my uncle was out there last week and all they got was some dink crappies and bluegills to bite.


----------



## Doctor

I mainly use Shad that I get on the lake after the ice melts off, should be plenty floating around as long as there fresh kill, some that I find are still about half alive ones that are dead that don't have fungus growing on them should be good to go, if the wind is blowing fish the bank that the wind is blowing into, that's why I like fishing the old railroad you can get out on that lake a long ways by fishing off of it.

My puter has been down since before Xmas and I just got the new one up and running.

Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

If at all possible I always fish the bank/banks the wind is blowing onto. The only time I don't is if I can't get to it for some reason. I bet you'll get alot of shad off the lake this year after ice out. Brent's not the only one that's thinking this winter will have a negative effect on the fish. I was talking to my brother and he seems to think that there might be a pretty good fish kill from all this cold and frozen water. Less oxygen and more Co2 was his line of thinking. I'm gonna remain positive about this stupid winter and if there's a fish kill I think it might affect shallower lakes/ponds before it affects CJ too much. I could be wrong in thinking that but I hope that I'm not.


----------



## fshman_165

We have been absolutely killing big crappies on the main lake since the around the 10th of January. We have also picked up some nice eyes. The eyes have been a last half hour first half hour type of bite. If you go to the Icefishohio site you will see posts by SaugeyeMarc in the CJ forum..we have fished ALL over the main lake and have gotten great fish just about everywhere we have been. He is quite detailed in his posts on spots and what we are using. The micro jigs he mentions are ones we have been making for years. The bite at times has been so fast, you just shake your head. The crappies are fighting hard and when aggressive. are hitting eye sized lures. When they slow down we hit them with our micro jigs. There was a small city near the humps on the main lake Saturday and Sunday. Friday nite I caught 14 eyes..most were just below 15 inches but the 4 keepers went from 17 to 24 inches. I had a larger one break off at the hole. This was on a hard bottom flat next to deep water access. The bite lasted about an hour and 15 minutes. This has been one of the best ice fishings seasons in years that I can remember and I have been doing this a long time.


----------



## Doctor

How thick is the ice on CJ I saw all the "tents" out on the humps Sunday, several on the old road bed, I still can't venture out on that lake without a boat under me...........lol...............Doc


----------



## Doctor

Once the ice melts and the south winds come into play that North end will be covered with dead Shad bodies it will make some great fishing when the water is still cold those cats pile up right in front of Goose Island there is a combo bottom in that area both mud and gravel, I have a picture of it I'll see if I can find it and post................Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> Once the ice melts and the south winds come into play that North end will be covered with dead Shad bodies it will make some great fishing when the water is still cold those cats pile up right in front of Goose Island there is a combo bottom in that area both mud and gravel, I have a picture of it I'll see if I can find it and post................Doc


I plan on hitting that area in my yak after ice out happens,hopefully those big ol' cats don't tow me around,if you're out there and see a dude in a orange kayak with rod in rod flying across the lake holding on that'd be me.


----------



## fshman_165

Doc,


Most areas have about a foot of ice. There are a few inches of white ice on top with about 8 to 10 inches of clear ice beneath. I have found a few spots with a foot of good ice and 3 inches of white on top. This cold spell coming up will add a little bit more. There is a warm up coming. About 6 days of 40 degrees. There is supposed to be a cold snap after that again. It will probably clear off the top crusty layer and snow and that cold snap will just build it back again. Sorry guys..I hope this ice stays a bit longer. The fishing has been great. I also spend a ton of time on the lake with my boat, fishing for Eyes and pannies. The bite right now is as good as any summer bite (for pannies) Eyes are hit and miss right now.


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> We have been absolutely killing big crappies on the main lake since the around the 10th of January. We have also picked up some nice eyes. The eyes have been a last half hour first half hour type of bite. If you go to the Icefishohio site you will see posts by SaugeyeMarc in the CJ forum..we have fished ALL over the main lake and have gotten great fish just about everywhere we have been. He is quite detailed in his posts on spots and what we are using. The micro jigs he mentions are ones we have been making for years. The bite at times has been so fast, you just shake your head. The crappies are fighting hard and when aggressive. are hitting eye sized lures. When they slow down we hit them with our micro jigs. There was a small city near the humps on the main lake Saturday and Sunday. Friday nite I caught 14 eyes..most were just below 15 inches but the 4 keepers went from 17 to 24 inches. I had a larger one break off at the hole. This was on a hard bottom flat next to deep water access. The bite lasted about an hour and 15 minutes. This has been one of the best ice fishings seasons in years that I can remember and I have been doing this a long time.


Very nice Pete....Man, your killin' me Your buddy Jeff keeps trying to get me out on the Ice but I can wait a little longer for the thaw.

You been getting any nice size crappie out there? Sounds like we have a nice class of small 'eyes that are doing well also. Thanks for the reports


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Very nice Pete....Man, your killin' me Your buddy Jeff keeps trying to get me out on the Ice but I can wait a little longer for the thaw.
> 
> You been getting any nice size crappie out there? Sounds like we have a nice class of small 'eyes that are doing well also. Thanks for the reports


He's baaaaaaccckkkk!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> He's baaaaaaccckkkk!


YEP!!!! 

How's the "Cabin Fever"? Any Boat Updates? So is Ashley ready to fish? No ice fishing reports?
Hopefully we get some 60's and 70's towards the end of Feb so that Big Ol' Ice Cube will thaw.


----------



## fshman_165

Check your PMs Intimidator


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Check your PMs Intimidator


Thanks!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

fshman_165 said:


> Check your PMs Intimidator


Good post man, I'm on your team, and I really hope your right about that cold snap


----------



## spfldbassguy

Just remember to play nicey nice this time around.


----------



## Intimidator

Hey, just some info and product evaluations for anyone interested

For braid users; I bought the Daiwai Samurai it is an 8 strand braid (most now are 3-4), It is thinner and stronger, rounder (will not "cut in" on the reel), and is soft and supple for casting. All the same benefits minus the usual negatives. I paid 20 bucks (Shipping included on EBay, wait for deals) for 150 yards of 15lb (2.5lb mono dia). I paid the same for the 20lb (3lb dia), and the 55lb (10lb dia).
For those who fish clear water; SunLine Castaway PE is a new 8-strand that I bought that is a very light blue color. It has 4 strands of high grade Dyneema and 4 strands of high specific Polyester. It is IGF rated and will break at the lb that it is rated. I bought the 12 lb for 40 bucks (ship incl on EBay) and it is even thinner than the Samurai but is double the price. But like I said you now can use braid in clear water and others have been using this as a leader material also.
Supposedly there are more 8-strands coming out and the prices will drop. I was a diehard PowerPro user and am waiting to see what they come up with, but right now all my poles are loaded with 8-strand braid.

FYI, Invest in BlueGill color plastics for Summer after the spawns and the baitfish hatch. BlueGill is a smoke colored plastic with black, blue, and gold flake.
Keitech has added Lime/Chartreuse/Sparkle to it's Swing Impact Fat lines....we're talkin' a Wally Gator attractor.

For Bass guys; I'm in love with the Dahlberg Frog (also the CrawDad). The Frog at 11.99 may be pricy for some (I don't understand this, cause I know how much we spend on fishing) but anyway,...watch the youtube vids, the frog is amazing, the weedguard/collar is a very soft clear plastic so a fish has no problem getting the hook. The bait swims, dives, then floats back up and the leg action is unreal due to the thermoplastic used (very jell like), leg durability has been questioned but it wouldn't be the same lure with harder legs. The frog comes with an extra set of legs and others can be purchased. I bought (2) Green Frogs and (2) Lime Frogs. You can't store the legs with other types of plastic lures or they will melt together, you have to use a separate compartment in the tackle box. I tested the action in my aquarium and it works like the videos.....and the fish liked it also, this is a winner


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> YEP!!!!
> 
> How's the "Cabin Fever"? Any Boat Updates? So is Ashley ready to fish? No ice fishing reports?
> Hopefully we get some 60's and 70's towards the end of Feb so that Big Ol' Ice Cube will thaw.


You have no idea. We were watching City Limits Fishing last night and she was getting goose bumps watching them catching fish.

No boat updates, I was waiting on some news before I make decisions. Got the news, so there might be some things done.

We might be headed out this weekend to a couple places, frozen and not.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> You have no idea. We were watching City Limits Fishing last night and she was getting goose bumps watching them catching fish.
> 
> No boat updates, I was waiting on some news before I make decisions. Got the news, so there might be some things done.
> 
> We might be headed out this weekend to a couple places, frozen and not.


I think I'm going out to CJ tomorrow about noon and see if I can find Pete and the boys on the humps....then after I've had enough of seeing ICE I'll head home and dream by the fire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hey, just some info and product evaluations for anyone interested
> 
> For braid users; I bought the Daiwai Samurai it is an 8 strand braid (most now are 3-4), It is thinner and stronger, rounder (will not "cut in" on the reel), and is soft and supple for casting. All the same benefits minus the usual negatives. I paid 20 bucks (Shipping included on EBay, wait for deals) for 150 yards of 15lb (2.5lb mono dia). I paid the same for the 20lb (3lb dia), and the 55lb (10lb dia).
> For those who fish clear water; SunLine Castaway PE is a new 8-strand that I bought that is a very light blue color. It has 4 strands of high grade Dyneema and 4 strands of high specific Polyester. It is IGF rated and will break at the lb that it is rated. I bought the 12 lb for 40 bucks (ship incl on EBay) and it is even thinner than the Samurai but is double the price. But like I said you now can use braid in clear water and others have been using this as a leader material also.
> Supposedly there are more 8-strands coming out and the prices will drop. I was a diehard PowerPro user and am waiting to see what they come up with, but right now all my poles are loaded with 8-strand braid.
> 
> FYI, Invest in BlueGill color plastics for Summer after the spawns and the baitfish hatch. BlueGill is a smoke colored plastic with black, blue, and gold flake.
> Keitech has added Lime/Chartreuse/Sparkle to it's Swing Impact Fat lines....we're talkin' a Wally Gator attractor
> 
> For Bass guys; I'm in love with the Dahlberg Frog (also the CrawDad). The Frog at 11.99 may be pricy for some (I don't understand this, cause I know how much we spend on fishing) but anyway,...watch the youtube vids, the frog is amazing, the weedguard/collar is a very soft clear plastic so a fish has no problem getting the hook. The bait swims, dives, then floats back up and the leg action is unreal due to the thermoplastic used (very jell like), leg durability has been questioned but it wouldn't be the same lure with harder legs. The frog comes with an extra set of legs and others can be purchased. I bought (2) Green Frogs and (2) Lime Frogs. You can't store the legs with other types of plastic lures or they will melt together, you have to use a separate compartment in the tackle box. I tested the action in my aquarium and it works like the videos.....and the fish liked it also, this is a winner


You'd better be buying the lady of your house something very nice for the "big day" coming up on Monday after buying all that stuff


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> You'd better be buying the lady of your house something very nice for the "big day" coming up on Monday after buying all that stuff


What big day? On Monday you say?


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> What big day? On Monday you say?


You better thank Steve for the "heads-up"....Remember...you have to fish with Ashley....that would be awful to be out fishing and always have to "look over" your shoulderLOL


----------



## Nightprowler

Brent, Welcome back!


----------



## Intimidator

Nightprowler said:


> Brent, Welcome back!


Thanks...same to ya!LOL

Hey Herb.....no one is stepping up to make me those Rabbit hair/hide (leech)jigs yet They might be a "Money Maker"


----------



## Intimidator

Went out to CJ today with my buddy Bob, seen 2 guys on the main lake, they parked at the MBR and hiked toward the Marina (out in deep water). We didn't see any of the boys at the humps but didn't go to the north side of the campgrounds. I'm glad to report that no one has been fishing any of my "honey holes". I've checked before every snow and after and so far they haven't been touched....so I'm psyched! 
Now, if we can only get some warm temps and heavy warm rain....come on Spring


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> What big day? On Monday you say?


You know if you don't get Ashley something for "the big day" you'll probably be sleeping on the couch or the porch


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent if you need some rabbit hair to make your own jigs like that just let me know and when my rabbit sheds here really soon I'll hook you up with some of it. I figure that here soon you're gonna be making your own soft plastic swimbaits in all your favorite colors.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent if you need some rabbit hair to make your own jigs like that just let me know and when my rabbit sheds here really soon I'll hook you up with some of it. I figure that here soon you're gonna be making your own soft plastic swimbaits in all your favorite colors.


I need rabbit hair with the hide still attached....so, let me know when its time to eat him


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I need rabbit hair with the hide still attached....so, let me know when its time to eat him


Well when "Pretty Girl" finally moves on to rabbit heaven we can talk.


----------



## spfldbassguy

So have you respooled your rods yet with that new braid you picked up? I bet you was able to get more on the spools because of its thinner diameter. I picked up some Stren Flouro the other day to test out this season,hopefully it works out pretty good. I might pick up some other brand of flouro when I'm able to place my next order online,figured I might as well try the stuff out again. I tried Vanish a couple of years ago and thought it was junk but with the advancements I figure the newer stuff has got to be better.

Man I'll tell you Aaron is ready to go fishing with his daddy again when it warms up. Everytime we watch a fishing show that's all he yaks about,going back out there with me. I think I'm gonna try to teach him to cast this year,so if you see me with some bandages on you'll know what it's from. If he hooks me I hope he doesn't try to reel me in.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> So have you respooled your rods yet with that new braid you picked up? I bet you was able to get more on the spools because of its thinner diameter. I picked up some Stren Flouro the other day to test out this season,hopefully it works out pretty good. I might pick up some other brand of flouro when I'm able to place my next order online,figured I might as well try the stuff out again. I tried Vanish a couple of years ago and thought it was junk but with the advancements I figure the newer stuff has got to be better.
> 
> Man I'll tell you Aaron is ready to go fishing with his daddy again when it warms up. Everytime we watch a fishing show that's all he yaks about,going back out there with me. I think I'm gonna try to teach him to cast this year,so if you see me with some bandages on you'll know what it's from. If he hooks me I hope he doesn't try to reel me in.


Yep, respooled my crank pole with 55lb, Dale's pole with the 15, my other poles with the 20, and should have my new "Custom" pole this week and 15 will be going on the new reel for it. I'm saving the Big$$ light blue braid for clear water

I'm excited to see Aaron add some piercings to go with your tats, it would be my pleasure to jerk the hooks out


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Guppy, Triton189, I know you guys were out there yesterday, heard the Marina was crowded and people fishing the Dam and Humps...so fill us in on whats going on and what you're seeing. Thanks


----------



## triton189

Intimidator said:


> Hey Guppy, Triton189, I know you guys were out there yesterday, heard the Marina was crowded and people fishing the Dam and Humps...so fill us in on whats going on and what you're seeing. Thanks


The bite was not as fast as furious as it has been. I caught several nice crappies on a Northland "Glow" jig tipped with a red spike. Pink seemed to be the color. I lost my second to last one in that color. I have looked everywhere for these jigs and I don't believe they make them anymore...?


----------



## Tin Guppy

Yes I was out there yesterday morning 5 crappie 1 keeper, wensday I got 30-35 crappie 5 keepers, thursday evening I had 20-25 in a little over a hour 6 keepers. Intimidator in the last month I have got 200 crappie that went back they went 8 7/8" so you should have a good season. On a side note I left my yardstick out there thusday so I looked for it yesterday but it was gone.


----------



## triton189

How does the ice look after today's warm up? I am supposed to hit it with UDuck on Tuesday morning. Not sure if it is going to hold by then. Saugeye Mark & Skally have the hot hand at CJ right now. Man are they putting some 
"slabs" on the ice....!


----------



## Castaway87

Hey JB,

Was out on it today until noon. Snow was slush when we left and this warm wind and higher temps may make it iffy by tues. on the main lake. Definitely iffy by next weekend with the warmth and rain coming. Did really well today on main lake. 15 really nice crappie and 26 gills all over 8". Bite was really hot early and died around 11 am. Had a couple stop by and called out for ya......red shanty is a giveaway. Good luck.

Bill


----------



## triton189

ripnlips said:


> Hey JB,
> 
> Was out on it today until noon. Snow was slush when we left and this warm wind and higher temps may make it iffy by tues. on the main lake. Definitely iffy by next weekend with the warmth and rain coming. Did really well today on main lake. 15 really nice crappie and 26 gills all over 8". Bite was really hot early and died around 11 am. Had a couple stop by and called out for ya......red shanty is a giveaway. Good luck.
> 
> Bill


Sounds like a good day! We have been rippin them off the campground beach. However, I tried some new spots in search of some eyes based on a couple of reports. There are not many of the Red Flip Eskimo shanties around here.

Kiser is starting to heat up as I caught some real nice Perch last week. However, I have fished the last 5 Saturday's in a row and not sure I will have a significant other if I keep this pace...!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Yep, respooled my crank pole with 55lb, Dale's pole with the 15, my other poles with the 20, and should have my new "Custom" pole this week and 15 will be going on the new reel for it. I'm saving the Big$$ light blue braid for clear water
> 
> I'm excited to see Aaron add some piercings to go with your tats, it would be my pleasure to jerk the hooks out


Hey as long as you can jerk 'em out like ol' Jimmy Houston does,no pain involved on my part.

I've got to respool my rods still,figured I wouldn't do that until I started seeing some kind of thaw happening. I'm hoping that she picks up that fishin bag for me at wally world you was telling me about. I seen the crappie one but it seems too small so I'm looking at the bass bag that holds the 4 boxes. I think it's the mid sized one of the three. I'm kinda anxious to see if this Stren Flouro is any good or not,figured I'd give that kind of line one more shot.


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Triton, Gup, and ripnlips, that's for the updates, we "warm weather" fishermen are living vicariously through you All of these reports made me hungrey so I fried up a big batch of Crappie for the family. Heard of a new recipe for pan frying using Panko (micro sized Japanese bread crumbs) Man, were they good!


----------



## triton189

Intimidator said:


> Hey Triton, Gup, and ripnlips, that's for the updates, we "warm weather" fishermen are living vicariously through you All of these reports made me hungrey so I fried up a big batch of Crappie for the family. Heard of a new recipe for pan frying using Panko (micro sized Japanese bread crumbs) Man, were they good!


I mix it up often in regards to batter but Panko is one of my favorites. I have also recently been doing my crappie in Tempura Batter. This is another Japanese based batter. It has a real "white" color to it if fried/done properly. You need a lot of salt with this batter or dip in soy sauce with Wausebe mixed in.


----------



## Intimidator

triton189 said:


> I mix it up often in regards to batter but Panko is one of my favorites. I have also recently been doing my crappie in Tempura Batter. This is another Japanese based batter. It has a real "white" color to it if fried/done properly. You need a lot of salt with this batter or dip in soy sauce with Wausebe mixed in.


My wife had some minor health issues and has to up her intake of fish (which makes me happy as the provider of fish)...we have been trying different combos for the fish I catch and looking for new recipes if anyone has any!

Just a heads up!
Hey, my friend Bob went out yesterday and talked to 2 guys in the North End. He said he noticed a 4" wide crack in that area. He went back out today and said the crack is alittle bigger but the Ice is still safe, he said a few more warm days may change that!


----------



## percidaeben

Intimidator said:


> My wife had some minor health issues and has to up her intake of fish (which makes me happy as the provider of fish)...we have been trying different combos for the fish I catch and looking for new recipes if anyone has any!
> 
> Just a heads up!
> Hey, my friend Bob went out yesterday and talked to 2 guys in the North End. He said he noticed a 4" wide crack in that area. He went back out today and said the crack is alittle bigger but the Ice is still safe, he said a few more warm days may change that!


Hey Intimidator for a good snack i take white bass which have to me a bit stonger taste cut the red fat out then fry the fillets in lemon juice and a bit of butter throw in the fridge and makes some-what healthy snack good when cold


----------



## Intimidator

percidaeben said:


> Hey Intimidator for a good snack i take white bass which have to me a bit stonger taste cut the red fat out then fry the fillets in lemon juice and a bit of butter throw in the fridge and makes some-what healthy snack good when cold


Thanks, we were gonna bake some like that also, with a little olive oil on top...I love Spring caught WB and have plenty in the freezer so I guess that will be part of the next "fish meal" also See I love cold fish...for breakfast, lunch, or dinner, my wife didn't like it cold but she just called and said she made a fish sandwich (organic wheat bread and ketchup) with the Panko fish...she said it was good
I have a lot of Walleye...anyone have any good Wally Gator recipe's...I normally just batter fry it also! I'm gonna bake some...anything else.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Thanks, we were gonna bake some like that also, with a little olive oil on top...I love Spring caught WB and have plenty in the freezer so I guess that will be part of the next "fish meal" also See I love cold fish...for breakfast, lunch, or dinner, my wife didn't like it cold but she just called and said she made a fish sandwich (organic wheat bread and ketchup) with the Panko fish...she said it was good
> I have a lot of Walleye...anyone have any good Wally Gator recipe's...I normally just batter fry it also! I'm gonna bake some...anything else.


Brent, 

You are rubbing it in to all those who wish they could catch some toothy critters and ask for a good recipe for them! I have a feeling this is the year for my first OHIO Mr. Toothy. Considering I caught pike in the state up north.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Brent,
> 
> You are rubbing it in to all those who wish they could catch some toothy critters and ask for a good recipe for them! I have a feeling this is the year for my first OHIO Mr. Toothy. Considering I caught pike in the state up north.


I'm going to show the " Real Fisherman" in your family all my secrets....
Tell Ashley, the next time I see her I'll tell her everything I know and I've give her my special Wally Gator lure!

Now how 'bout those recipe's!!!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I've always like a wet batter better than a dry batter for fish. I don't have any special recipes to share. I just go online and get some beer batter ones. But now I'd like to start trying some oven baked and pan sauté fish. I need to get back into an other than round shape.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I've always like a wet batter better than a dry batter for fish. I don't have any special recipes to share. I just go online and get some beer batter ones. But now I'd like to start trying some oven baked and pan sauté fish. I need to get back into an other than round shape.


Yep, that's more what we're lookin' for too, the baked and pan saute'


----------



## socdad

> Originally Posted by Intimidator
> My wife had some minor health issues and has to up her intake of fish (which makes me happy as the provider of fish)...we have been trying different combos for the fish I catch and looking for new recipes if anyone has any


I like to filet walleye and put on a charcoal kettle (or gas) grill. Leave the skin on (holds together better) and put each filet into an aluminum foil tent. Season to taste (I like sea salt, black pepper and ½ of a lemon sliced) Place on indirect heat (not directly over the coals or a lit burner) @ about 400 deg for 12 min or so (depends how thick the filet is) until the meat is white and flakey (black and dry would be too hot or too long  or both!) Open the tent and squeeze the other ½ of the lemon & your good to go .


----------



## percidaeben

Yea 2 thin lemon slices red bell pepper 3-4 black olives and a bit of mrs dash now I'm hungry just got done with homework going to get the last s-eye out freezer you do it in the oven just use glass baking plate and instead of foil use parchment paper


----------



## Intimidator

Socdad, Perch-Ben, and Joe, I guess tonight's main course will be Baked Wally Gator
Thanks


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I need to get back into an other than round shape.


That reminds me I need to call up Barry Bonds and see if he can hook me up with what he had,I'm tired of the toothpick look. Anybody know how to slow down metabolism?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> That reminds me I need to call up Barry Bonds and see if he can hook me up with what he had,I'm tired of the toothpick look. Anybody know how to slow down metabolism?


Granted, I'm not as big as some people, but I could stand to lose a couple pounds, I've been an avid weight lifter for going on 6 years now and now I'm on the P90X and Crossfit stuff. You don't want to slow your metabolism down. If you want size, try GOMAD. Gallon Of Milk A Day, with weight training, and if you can afford it, protein powder or go to this website:

http://stronglifts.com/build-muscle-on-a-budget-the-10-cheapest-sources-of-protein/


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Granted, I'm not as big as some people, but I could stand to lose a couple pounds, I've been an avid weight lifter for going on 6 years now and now I'm on the P90X and Crossfit stuff. You don't want to slow your metabolism down. If you want size, try GOMAD. Gallon Of Milk A Day, with weight training, and if you can afford it, protein powder or go to this website:
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/build-muscle-on-a-budget-the-10-cheapest-sources-of-protein/


I'd probably puke my guts out if I was to drink a gallon of milk in a day. Plus not mention the "milk farts" I'd be surrounding myself and everyone else with. I think I'm lactose intolerant sometimes,can't eat any milk chocolate candy bars without clearing out the room most of the time. I did gain weight while I was in the Army and was forced to lift weights. I was eating 6 or 7 meals a day plus drinking those protein shakes. As soon as I wasn't forced to lift weights and I started eating normally again off came the pounds I had gained. I knew a couple of guys that did the P90x thing and they said it did work. I ran into one of them around XMAS time this past December downtown and the guy was a heck of alot smaller than when I had seen him before.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, Joe,
Both of you better bulk up and get in shape, I'm probably gonna need some "Personal Protection" this year. When people start seeing and hearing about the damage I'm doing to the fish out there, it'll be like "Pay-Lake Central" around me every time I show up....you know how I get with "Pay-Lakers"!LOLLMAO


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Steve, Joe,
> Both of you better bulk up and get in shape, I'm probably gonna need some "Personal Protection" this year. When people start seeing and hearing about the damage I'm doing to the fish out there, it'll be like "Pay-Lake Central" around me every time I show up....you know how I get with "Pay-Lakers"!LOLLMAO


I'm done bulking up, I just need to tighten it all up. I'll be your bouncer, some of them guys deserve it too. Especially those guys in the boats who get within 20 yards of the rocks going about 20mph, I hope my line gets caught up in your prop and you take it to a mechanic and have to pay to get it fixed b/c they can't find anything wrong with the motor. /rant


----------



## Intimidator

Heck, it's so nice out that I might have to go to CJ and Clark just to see if I can find ANY open water....just so I can say that I casted 

Isn't this the normal time period when we get a good snow storm? I can see it now a 20" snow storm next week....that would be, just wonderful


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Heck, it's so nice out that I might have to go to CJ and Clark just to see if I can find ANY open water....just so I can say that I casted
> 
> Isn't this the normal time period when we get a good snow storm? I can see it now a 20" snow storm next week....that would be, just wonderful



Brent, if that happens, we are all blaming you! You jinxed it. That's why I can't wait to be done with school to move down south. Fishing all year around, golfing all year around, boating all year around, motorcycles...

/dream


----------



## sandrailer

"you know how I get with "Pay-Lakers" Yes Brent i've seen first hand how you are with pay-lakers!
T


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Steve, Joe,
> Both of you better bulk up and get in shape, I'm probably gonna need some "Personal Protection" this year. When people start seeing and hearing about the damage I'm doing to the fish out there, it'll be like "Pay-Lake Central" around me every time I show up....you know how I get with "Pay-Lakers"!LOLLMAO


You do know you just jinxed your entire fishing season. Remember that Mother Nature and CJ will pay you back for being so confident. Hey what are you gonna do if all of a sudden those fish don't like your squid smellin' baits anymore? 

I got enough of my own problems with getting paylaked out there but I wouldn't mind having to buy a new rod because I snap one over someones' noggin' if they are "feeling froggy". Just remember to "tag me in" if we're out there tearin' 'em up and we get paylaked and you decide to open a can of whoopass on someone.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Isn't this the normal time period when we get a good snow storm? I can see it now a 20" snow storm next week....that would be, just wonderful


Grrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt,you just put the mother of all jinxes on us,thanks. If we get a monster snow storm you're banned from fishing for two months and must turn over all fishing related stuff to Joe and myself so we can guard it.


----------



## socdad

> I'll be your bouncer, some of them guys deserve it too. Especially those guys in the boats who get within 20 yards of the rocks going about 20mph


Lets not start the verbal wars between bank and boat fisherman, at least not until after the ice is gone!


----------



## Intimidator

sandrailer said:


> "you know how I get with "Pay-Lakers" Yes Brent i've seen first hand how you are with pay-lakers!
> T


Everyone, welcome my buddy Todd! We work together and now he's trying to learn the "Secrets" of CJ.

And yes, Todd was at CJ and was able to see first hand another of my "Pay-Laker" moments. Joe and Todd make a nice pair of bookends for me, Sorry Steve!


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> Let&#8217;s not start the verbal wars between bank and boat fisherman, at least not until after the ice is gone!


Bout time you chimed in...did you get all your research done? It's getting closer

Joe was jabbing at you to see if he could fire you up! We know you have impeccable boat etiquette


----------



## socdad

> did you get all your research done?


Yea, looked all over the place for 'supplies' &#8230; that stuff better make them jump in the boat (or on the bank ) for what it costs &#8230; a long way from looking for night crawlers!


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> Yea, looked all over the place for 'supplies'  that stuff better make them jump in the boat (or on the bank ) for what it costs  a long way from looking for night crawlers!


Is that what they call..."Progress"

Instead of just going out and finding Free "natural" bait like our ancestors, we pay Big$$ for the fake stuff.
I just don't enjoy sitting and watching a bobber or jigging live bait....maybe I need to start making my own jigs and plastics, but that's a hassle and I don't have patience to do that either. Guess I'll fork over the $$ for a while longer


----------



## easytobeme03

Hi Brent, Steve ,, glad to be back on. Its been awhile had alot of family issues in a few short months so its been rough but ill be out as soon as the ice is off. Lookin forward to another great year of fishing at my home away from home


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Everyone, welcome my buddy Todd! We work together and now he's trying to learn the "Secrets" of CJ.
> 
> And yes, Todd was at CJ and was able to see first hand another of my "Pay-Laker" moments. Joe and Todd make a nice pair of bookends for me, Sorry Steve!


It's the little guys like me that you need to worry about. I'm like Ali,"I float like a butterfly and sting like a bee".


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> Hi Brent, Steve ,, glad to be back on. Its been awhile had alot of family issues in a few short months so its been rough but ill be out as soon as the ice is off. Lookin forward to another great year of fishing at my home away from home


Hey Don glad to see you back on here posting again. I hope this year brings you a little more peace than last year did. Welcome back and see ya out there soon.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Is that what they call..."Progress"
> 
> Instead of just going out and finding Free "natural" bait like our ancestors, we pay Big$$ for the fake stuff.
> I just don't enjoy sitting and watching a bobber or jigging live bait....maybe I need to start making my own jigs and plastics, but that's a hassle and I don't have patience to do that either. Guess I'll fork over the $$ for a while longer


Come on I can see it now,you hunkered down in your basement producing jigs of all colors and proportions and making enough soft plastics with funky smells to last a lifetime. I thought when you hit the half century mark (I know you're gonna hit it here soon) patience was already obtained.


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Hi Brent, Steve ,, glad to be back on. Its been awhile had alot of family issues in a few short months so its been rough but ill be out as soon as the ice is off. Lookin forward to another great year of fishing at my home away from home


Yo Easy, Glad to have you back! Hope everything is Better! Gonna be some damage done this year, I'll let you know when I'll be out


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> It's the little guys like me that you need to worry about. I'm like Ali,"I float like a butterfly and sting like a bee".


Man, you kill me See, that's what I miss during the Winter


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Come on I can see it now,you hunkered down in your basement producing jigs of all colors and proportions and making enough soft plastics with funky smells to last a lifetime. I thought when you hit the half century mark (I know you're gonna hit it here soon) patience was already obtained.


Come on, ask yourself...does Brent have patience?LOL 

No matter how hard I try, I just wasn't blessed with that quality! My wife calls it "being high strung"?????


----------



## easytobeme03

Thanks brent and Steve, my grandma passed away at the end of Aug then my mom passed away at the begining of January , so its been rough but im ready for some R & R at the lake. I am hopimg to spend ALOT of quality time at the lake this year , starting with early season wally gators lol


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Thanks brent and Steve, my grandma passed away at the end of Aug then my mom passed away at the begining of January , so its been rough but im ready for some R & R at the lake. I am hopimg to spend ALOT of quality time at the lake this year , starting with early season wally gators lol


We'll get you updated on all the news and we have some new "spots"!


----------



## sandrailer

Intimidator thanx for the intro u know i have your back?
T


----------



## Tin Guppy

Brent yesterday Jeff slayed the crappie so I had to try myself got 35 in little over a hour in the evening. They were attacking a 2" muppetminnow, some of fish you could not even see the bait when they came out.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Brent yesterday Jeff slayed the crappie so I had to try myself got 35 in little over a hour in the evening. They were attacking a 2" muppetminnow, some of fish you could not even see the bait when they came out.


Hey Gup, Jeff called me yesterday and told me while he was on his way home, he said the same thing that they were attacking and swallowing his lure also...and he too went with a bigger lure Were you in his "honey-hole"?

So how's the Ice, how soon before I get open water?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Come on, ask yourself...does Brent have patience?LOL
> 
> No matter how hard I try, I just wasn't blessed with that quality! My wife calls it "being high strung"?????


I'm too "high strung" as well at times but ever since Aaron has become a part of my life I've learned to be a little more forgiving of the things that bother me. Although it doesn't take much for me to go back into that mode IE "paylakers".


----------



## Intimidator

I just had another friend call and he limited (keepers) in 2 hours in a different location than Jeff and Russ. The Sun/warmth must be turning them on because this friend said they were smashing his lures also. He was on a ledge, with a 10' flat on his left and a 18' drop-off on his right


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I will finally be down this weekend!!! Coming down saturday to meet my sister at the airport coming back from her job on the cruise boat. I may fish saturday evening and def sunday morning if safe ice is available and I really hope it is! If not I will fish the marina LOL Anyone else going?


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I will finally be down this weekend!!! Coming down saturday to meet my sister at the airport coming back from her job on the cruise boat. I may fish saturday evening and def sunday morning if safe ice is available and I really hope it is! If not I will fish the marina LOL Anyone else going?


This weekend is shot for me...I'll be at the Fireman's Clubhouse on Bird Rd all weekend...getting ready for my Father-in-laws 70th b-day party and then cleaning up Sunday. I'll call ya Sat....I might be able to swing out and see how you're doing!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Sounds good Brent. I won't have any concrete plans but I will be sure to holler at ya!


----------



## Intimidator

On the 10th Anniversary of THE INTIMIDATORS death I went for a ride. Took a pole and my Crappie bag hoping to find a puddle to cast into. Drove by CJ and seen some small areas of open water around Whiskey Island and the shore line, I actually got alittle excited. Decide to check out Clark Lake, when I got there I found what I wanted plenty of open water especially around my favorite spot. I casted out the first time and it felt good....I figured I could say that I casted in Feb and decided to leave...I figure what the heck lets cast again...Boom..Hey, I had a hit...reeled it in and had a nice Crappie, I knew my wife wasn't going to believe me so I threw it up on the bank to show her. CASTED SEVERAL MORE TIMES and ended up with 22 Nice Crappie, all on my favorite Spring colors. So, I get home and my wife tells me I have to cut onions for the party tomorrow and I say "Sorry, I've got fish to clean", and she says "Bull", I pull out the Crappies and she smiles and says "Unbelievable!" For the first time in 2011, I can finally say it....Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Hey, it's a full moon out, maybe that had something to do with the bite


----------



## lacdown

Intimidator, you are unbelievable!! May I ask what you were using and about how deep they were? 

I never really target crappie that much unless it's warm enough for my mom to go fishin with me but I might get out to my local reservoirs to try. I just figured they would be too deep and I'd have to keep something right in front of them. Thanks in advance! ... and no pics?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Ahh thank god Brent found some fish for me, what a great guide   LMAO

Thats pretty sweet, as I cry here, wishing I could have ice fished cj....


----------



## Intimidator

lacdown said:


> Intimidator, you are unbelievable!! May I ask what you were using and about how deep they were?
> 
> I never really target crappie that much unless it's warm enough for my mom to go fishin with me but I might get out to my local reservoirs to try. I just figured they would be too deep and I'd have to keep something right in front of them. Thanks in advance! ... and no pics?


Pics...unless you want to go thru this whole post about the stories with me and cameras....the short version is electronics and I do not get along. Ask Jonny or Steve, even when they go with me and take pictures...something goes wrong.

Smoke/silver glitter plastic, resembles a minnow that they eat before the spawns. Shallow, Clark Lake is 6' deep at it's deepest point.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Ahh thank god Brent found some fish for me, what a great guide   LMAO
> 
> Thats pretty sweet, as I cry here, wishing I could have ice fished cj....


I thought you didn't like that mud-hole?

Give it to them slow....smoke them with a little silver glitter


----------



## lacdown

Thanks for the info, Brent. I guess since Alum gets much deeper the crappie may still be staging far from the bank but I can still try and find them on some drop offs I guess. 

NorthSouth, you don't have your own fishing show yet? I remember watchin your videos of you and your buddy slaying the bass in your local pond.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> On the 10th Anniversary of THE INTIMIDATORS death I went for a ride. Took a pole and my Crappie bag hoping to find a puddle to cast into. Drove by CJ and seen some small areas of open water around Whiskey Island and the shore line, I actually got alittle excited. Decide to check out Clark Lake, when I got there I found what I wanted plenty of open water especially around my favorite spot. I casted out the first time and it felt good....I figured I could say that I casted in Feb and decided to leave...I figure what the heck lets cast again...Boom..Hey, I had a hit...reeled it in and had a nice Crappie, I knew my wife wasn't going to believe me so I threw it up on the bank to show her. CASTED SEVERAL MORE TIMES and ended up with 22 Nice Crappie, all on my favorite Spring colors. So, I get home and my wife tells me I have to cut onions for the party tomorrow and I say "Sorry, I've got fish to clean", and she says "Bull", I pull out the Crappies and she smiles and says "Unbelievable!" For the first time in 2011, I can finally say it....Good Fishing To All!


The "Crappie King" has returned to the building folks. I shoulda known that while I was working that you'd be finding open water and catching some fish. I might try and get out later today I just haven't decided on it yet.


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> Pics...unless you want to go thru this whole post about the stories with me and cameras....
> 
> 
> Pics ,,, Intimidator ? LOL ....!!!!!!:woot::Banane45:


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> The "Crappie King" has returned to the building folks. I shoulda known that while I was working that you'd be finding open water and catching some fish. I might try and get out later today I just haven't decided on it yet.


This was blind luck...my goal was just to go out, find a open water hole and cast and see how I like the Daiwai Samurai Braid.....Heck, I love the stuff now! One of those right places at the right time deals.


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Intimidator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics...unless you want to go thru this whole post about the stories with me and cameras....
> 
> 
> Pics ,,, Intimidator ? LOL ....!!!!!!:woot::Banane45:
> 
> 
> 
> That was kinda funny huh! I guess next time he wants me to take a phone too, just so he can call me and see how I'm doing!....Oh! I don't carry one of those while fishin' either!LOL
> 
> Hey Don, love the Avatar, watched that all the time when I was a kid
Click to expand...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

lacdown said:


> NorthSouth, you don't have your own fishing show yet? I remember watchin your videos of you and your buddy slaying the bass in your local pond.


No man, I really wish I had a way into the industry, the videos online are really taking off, I would love to make a step up!



Intimidator said:


> I thought you didn't like that mud-hole?
> 
> Give it to them slow....smoke them with a little silver glitter


Haha I don't on a normal day but things change;
Brian (rogue) and I fished the marina today, lots of baby gills with a few sub legal crappies in the mixed. Marked WAY more than I caught but they were extremely picky!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey If Brent did start trying to carry a camera out with him he'd keep the stock prices of Kodak and the rest sky high because of having to replace them so often.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> No man, I really wish I had a way into the industry, the videos online are really taking off, I would love to make a step up!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I don't on a normal day but things change;
> Brian (rogue) and I fished the marina today, lots of baby gills with a few sub legal crappies in the mixed. Marked WAY more than I caught but they were extremely picky!


Hey Jonny, give me the info on how I find your videos. I want to check them out! Do you sell them also?

Send me a PM and let me know which "Honey Hole" you tried, I'll be out tuesday if the weather holds!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey If Brent did start trying to carry a camera out with him he'd keep the stock prices of Kodak and the rest sky high because of having to replace them so often.


Here we go again! ThanksLOL


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> Hey Jonny, give me the info on how I find your videos. I want to check them out! Do you sell them also?
> 
> Send me a PM and let me know which "Honey Hole" you tried, I'll be out tuesday if the weather holds!


That is my most recent video below.






Here are some other shows, I do not sell them but I may start doing it to get them out more. Make about a 15-20 minute show for sale, as for now just going to keep doing what I do 

http://www.youtube.com/user/OhioOutdoorsman19

Its so crazy you guys are still in a warm up. I drove through two seasons back home last night, we have snow and ice on the ground and school closed!


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> That is my most recent video below.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Ice Fishing Slab Crappies-Fishing and Fun with Jonny Fickert-Ohio Outdoors&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> Here are some other shows, I do not sell them but I may start doing it to get them out more. Make about a 15-20 minute show for sale, as for now just going to keep doing what I do
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/OhioOutdoorsman19
> 
> Its so crazy you guys are still in a warm up. I drove through two seasons back home last night, we have snow and ice on the ground and school closed!


And I'm glad it's you...Now that things are thawed, let's keep them that way!


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went out after work, there are some big areas of open water out in the middle of the lake. The Main Boat ramp still has unsafe ice, there is no shoreline ice and it has retreated alot more since Friday. The marina still has unsafe ice and a few open water holes. the ends of both breaker walls are open and lakeside around the shore has 20-30 foot of open water. I still haven't seen any floating shad. 

So for those of you that just want to cast or try a lure, you can go to the end of either breaker wall in the marina and try it out!


----------



## PAC-N

Thanks for the post on Clark lake Intimidator.It was very helpful on saturday but the weather on Monday and today shut them down


----------



## PAC-N

I was on this post a while ago but my company gave me a permanent vacation and I lost my computor and I cant get high speed at my house so I stopped keeping up with the post. But hopefully I am back. I did get a chance to fish CJ alot late last fall.And I want to help with the structures in the lake so let me know what I can do to help. I would like to ask a question? What is Jap stuff and where can you buy it?


----------



## Intimidator

PAC-N said:


> I was on this post a while ago but my company gave me a permanent vacation and I lost my computor and I cant get high speed at my house so I stopped keeping up with the post. But hopefully I am back. I did get a chance to fish CJ alot late last fall.And I want to help with the structures in the lake so let me know what I can do to help. I would like to ask a question? What is Jap stuff and where can you buy it?


You have a PM!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey thanks for the minor jinx coming to light,you're only banned from fishing for 2 weeks seeing how it wasn't that bad. Joe and myself will be excepting the dropoff of your gear to occur no later than 6pm today. I was gonna try to get out somewhere for alittle bit this morning but not now the mother nature has made all the banks slippery again. Guess I'm gonna have to wait a little while longer to scratch my itch.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey thanks for the minor jinx coming to light,you're only banned from fishing for 2 weeks seeing how it wasn't that bad. Joe and myself will be excepting the dropoff of your gear to occur no later than 6pm today. I was gonna try to get out somewhere for alittle bit this morning but not now the mother nature has made all the banks slippery again. Guess I'm gonna have to wait a little while longer to scratch my itch.


It'll all be gone tomorrow Then we may get alittle for Friday am. Just go out and try the braid on a open hole....and don't whine...just be thankful "we-can-see-the-light at-the-end-of-the-tunnel"!


----------



## warden

I have enjoyed infro from CJ threads and ICE FISHING threads, any interest in a thread for ponds,lakes, streams in sw ohio? Just general infro.


----------



## Intimidator

warden said:


> I have enjoyed infro from CJ threads and ICE FISHING threads, any interest in a thread for ponds,lakes, streams in sw ohio? Just general infro.


Warden, it's hard to keep threads like this going because alot of people don't want to give away their secret holes or secret lures. You don't have to do that to post on here, we have a great group that fishes CJ and we normally cover anything we want, so if you want info just ask or PM someone, if you want to let us know how you're doing at other places, just post away, some of us fish other areas and give results on here also. We are all trying to learn and become better fishermen, the more eyes we have on the water the more we may see collectively. Good Fishing, Brent


----------



## golive

I talked to a park ranger and he told me that the access off of Grant Rd is now shut off for good. He said there were to many people dumping trash and making ruts in the road so they just put up some gates. Now because of a few jerks I have to launch my 10' jon with a trolling motor at the MBR to get to the islands were I do 95% of my fishing. This really sucks!! Really enjoy reading this thread.


----------



## spfldbassguy

golive said:


> I talked to a park ranger and he told me that the access off of Grant Rd is now shut off for good. He said there were to many people dumping trash and making ruts in the road so they just put up some gates. Now because of a few jerks I have to launch my 10' jon with a trolling motor at the MBR to get to the islands were I do 95% of my fishing. This really sucks!! Really enjoy reading this thread.


Isn't that always the case,a few rotten apples spoils the fun fun the rest of us. I was looking at using that access again come springtime but I guess now I'll have to go to plan B to launch my yak for fishing that area. What ya normally fishing for out at the islands? Cats,crappie,bass,carp,perch?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> It'll all be gone tomorrow Then we may get alittle for Friday am. Just go out and try the braid on a open hole....and don't whine...just be thankful "we-can-see-the-light at-the-end-of-the-tunnel"!


Can I get a little cheese for my whine? I've got that braid ear marked for my frog rod and my flipping rod. I wanna see how it handles those two duties.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Can I get a little cheese for my whine? I've got that braid ear marked for my frog rod and my flipping rod. I wanna see how it handles those two duties.


My new reel came in yesterday (still waiting on the custom pole, he's sealing it now), but I loaded it up with the 15lb Samurai (2lb Dia), the Samurai is so thin, all 150 yards went on the reel and I probably could have put another 50+ yards. Dale's 4 foot pole is ready to go now and he's all excited


----------



## Tin Guppy

Fished the marina today 12 or so little gills 1 crappie all went back. Ice was 1-4" trying to hold on.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Fished the marina today 12 or so little gills 1 crappie all went back. Ice was 1-4" trying to hold on.


It'll be alright....just let it go....then we can get out in boats or hit the good areas!LOL


----------



## golive

spfldbassguy said:


> Isn't that always the case,a few rotten apples spoils the fun fun the rest of us. I was looking at using that access again come springtime but I guess now I'll have to go to plan B to launch my yak for fishing that area. What ya normally fishing for out at the islands? Cats,crappie,bass,carp,perch?


Cats and carp mainly. I put everything I catch back, unless I need bait.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> My new reel came in yesterday (still waiting on the custom pole, he's sealing it now), but I loaded it up with the 15lb Samurai (2lb Dia), the Samurai is so thin, all 150 yards went on the reel and I probably could have put another 50+ yards. Dale's 4 foot pole is ready to go now and he's all excited


What kind of reel did you pick up? 


I bet Dale is ready to get back out there and show you who's the better angler.


----------



## spfldbassguy

golive said:


> Cats and carp mainly. I put everything I catch back, unless I need bait.


I'm not much of a carp guy myself,if I catch one on accident then ok but otherwise I don't try for them too much. I do like catching some Mr.Whiskers though,Love how they fight on an ultralite setup with 4lb line. I think that set up gives them more advantages than me and it causes me to fish correctly instead of just "horsing" them in.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> What kind of reel did you pick up?
> 
> 
> I bet Dale is ready to get back out there and show you who's the better angler.


Those Abu's I like, I couldn't put an old reel on a brand new custom pole!

And Yes, Dale has been takin' smack already! He says he's ready to show you, Easy, and me who the real fisherman is! I told him that at age 10 he's still livin' in a Fantasy World!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> Cats and carp mainly. I put everything I catch back, unless I need bait.


You and Steve (Spfld"whatever"Guy) PLUS DOC, need to start keeping and cooking those Cats you catch! They need thinned out ALOT so I don't keep catchin' them while I'm trying to Walleye, Crappie, or Bass fish!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Those Abu's I like, I couldn't put an old reel on a brand new custom pole!
> 
> And Yes, Dale has been takin' smack already! He says he's ready to show you, Easy, and me who the real fisherman is! I told him that at age 10 he's still livin' in a Fantasy World!LOL


I knew Dale would be talking junk already,I hope he doesn't get too mad when Aaron brings in a bigger fish than him. I know he's not a very good "loser" so when I catch more than him blindfolded he better not get too mad.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went to the marina this morning 3 gills they were biting lite. The water was roaring down the crick, it looked like they lowered the lake 6" because the ice on the banks was sloped.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Went to the marina this morning 3 gills they were biting lite. The water was roaring down the crick, it looked like they lowered the lake 6" because the ice on the banks was sloped.


Guess they're getting ready for all the rain and snow we're supposed to get

I wish they would just go ahead and let it start filling! I'm Ready!


----------



## BlueBoat98

They didn't lower the lake, it was up 6 inches from the rain and snowmelt. The Corps of Engineers opened the gates and now it's back down to about normal winter pool of 1009 feet above sea level.

You may be absolutely sure that the corp will not start to raise the lake until April 1. If we get rain in the next month that brings it up they will dump water and fish into the creek as fast as they can to keep the level on their "ideal" curve. A couple of years ago we had nice rain the 3rd week of March that brought the level up by about a foot as I recall. They pulled the plug for a week and then closed it up on April 1. It took a long time to get that foot of water back... One of my pet peeves in case you hadn't noticed.

Here's the link in case some of you haven't seen it.

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reservoir-plots/cbr.html


MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> They didn't lower the lake, it was up 6 inches from the rain and snowmelt. The Corps of Engineers opened the gates and now it's back down to about normal winter pool of 1009 feet above sea level.
> 
> You may be absolutely sure that the corp will not start to raise the lake until April 1. If we get rain in the next month that brings it up they will dump water and fish into the creek as fast as they can to keep the level on their "ideal" curve. A couple of years ago we had nice rain the 3rd week of March that brought the level up by about a foot as I recall. They pulled the plug for a week and then closed it up on April 1. It took a long time to get that foot of water back... One of my pet peeves in case you hadn't noticed.
> 
> Here's the link in case some of you haven't seen it.
> 
> http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reservoir-plots/cbr.html
> 
> 
> MC


One of mine also, I don't know too many Government agencies that deal in common sense!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent thanks for calling in the snow again,you sir are one heck of a jinx. I was gonna try to get out but not now with this junk on the ground again. Please no more talking about any more snowfalls.



Hey,lowering water levels is something we all should be used to by now. Part of the game out there. It'd be nice if it filled up to normal pool and they wouldn't drop it but that's how they do it. They're the goverment and they know best.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent thanks for calling in the snow again,you sir are one heck of a jinx. I was gonna try to get out but not now with this junk on the ground again. Please no more talking about any more snowfalls.
> 
> We have to make sure it is a gradual warmup so the spawns happen at the right time and the fry have a good chance at survival....we don't want all those Walleye, Crappie, Perch, WB, etc, etc, babies dying because of a late frost or because we rushed Spring...LOL Man, you're selfish!!!!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> spfldbassguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Brent thanks for calling in the snow again,you sir are one heck of a jinx. I was gonna try to get out but not now with this junk on the ground again. Please no more talking about any more snowfalls.
> 
> We have to make sure it is a gradual warmup so the spawns happen at the right time and the fry have a good chance at survival....we don't want all those Walleye, Crappie, Perch, WB, etc, etc, babies dying because of a late frost or because we rushed Spring...LOL Man, you're selfish!!!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I'm not selfish I just got a case of cabin fever bad. I feel like Jack in "The Shining" except for the killing part. I gotta get out somewhere soon or I'm literally gonna be climbing the walls.
Click to expand...


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I got out today from 11:00 til 3:00pm. We started off at Clark lake and it was "Bad" muddy from all the rain. It has just a patch of ice left by the "West pier". The lake is full and the water is burning over the Dam. I caught a 12" LM and that was all we managed in 2.5 hrs. 
Went to Cj and the main lake is 80% ice free,the MBR is still iced in and also most of the Marina (1-2" of soft ice). We went to the end of the North breaker wall and casted into open water, I had a nice bite and missed it. Dale wanted to ice fish off the dock so I put a Lindy on his pole and let him jig for awhile. Heck, he started yelling and sure enough he caught his first slab through the ice....an 8" Shad...the stupid thing ate the treble. It didn't matter to Dale...it was his first ice fish!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Dale and I got out today from 11:00 til 3:00pm. We started off at Clark lake and it was "Bad" muddy from all the rain. It has just a patch of ice left by the "West pier". The lake is full and the water is burning over the Dam. I caught a 12" LM and that was all we managed in 2.5 hrs.
> Went to Cj and the main lake is 80% ice free,the MBR is still iced in and also most of the Marina (1-2" of soft ice). We went to the end of the North breaker wall and casted into open water, I had a nice bite and missed it. Dale wanted to ice fish off the dock so I put a Lindy on his pole and let him jig for awhile. Heck, he started yelling and sure enough he caught his first slab through the ice....an 8" Shad...the stupid thing ate the treble. It didn't matter to Dale...it was his first ice fish!


Nice one! We wanted to get out there today being nice out and all, but I had some stuff on the list to do and more homework and quizzes for school. If the rain holds out for Tuesday or Thursday, we might be testing out the new stuff we got at BPS yesterday.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> They're the goverment and they know best.


I agree and could tell you a couple things about that comment!:at-wits-end::angry::curse:


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Dale and I got out today from 11:00 til 3:00pm. We started off at Clark lake and it was "Bad" muddy from all the rain. It has just a patch of ice left by the "West pier". The lake is full and the water is burning over the Dam. I caught a 12" LM and that was all we managed in 2.5 hrs.
> Went to Cj and the main lake is 80% ice free,the MBR is still iced in and also most of the Marina (1-2" of soft ice). We went to the end of the North breaker wall and casted into open water, I had a nice bite and missed it. Dale wanted to ice fish off the dock so I put a Lindy on his pole and let him jig for awhile. Heck, he started yelling and sure enough he caught his first slab through the ice....an 8" Shad...the stupid thing ate the treble. It didn't matter to Dale...it was his first ice fish!


Hey tell Dale congrats on doing something you haven't been able to pull off yet,catch a gizzard shad with a lure. I've only managed to do that once and it was well into the springtime right when they was spawning. Had one about the same size hit my shad colored jerkbait(treble hooked in the mouth also). Shocked the #@%$ outta me.

When isn't Clark Lake muddy? I've yet to see that place not be muddy to a certain extent. Then again it's my least favorite place to fish so I only go there 4 or 5 times a year.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> If the rain holds out for Tuesday or Thursday, we might be testing out the new stuff we got at BPS yesterday.


So what did you all pick up down there besides a new tackle bag?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> So what did you all pick up down there besides a new tackle bag?


Yes, "inquiring minds want to know"!

Hey, tell Ashley that I have her Walleye bait ready to go!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

We picked up Cotton Cordell rattle traps, some worms, circle hooks, square lip cranks, deep divers, crappie nibbles, blade baits, jigs, spoons, I can't think of the rest. I'll have to take pics when I get home.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Yes, "inquiring minds want to know"!
> 
> Hey, tell Ashley that I have her Walleye bait ready to go!


I'll let her know. I'd love to see the look on her face if she caught one before me this year.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> We picked up Cotton Cordell rattle traps, some worms, circle hooks, square lip cranks, deep divers, crappie nibbles, blade baits, jigs, spoons, I can't think of the rest. I'll have to take pics when I get home.


It's time to melt the snowman avatarLOL We don't want to see him until next Christmas!

Sounds like you two had a good time! Heck, I just sit and stare at the fish....dreaming about some of those nice sized Monsters!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey tell Dale congrats on doing something you haven't been able to pull off yet,catch a gizzard shad with a lure. I've only managed to do that once and it was well into the springtime right when they was spawning. Had one about the same size hit my shad colored jerkbait(treble hooked in the mouth also). Shocked the #@%$ outta me.
> 
> When isn't Clark Lake muddy? I've yet to see that place not be muddy to a certain extent. Then again it's my least favorite place to fish so I only go there 4 or 5 times a year.


Hee hee...Dale wanted to take it home and filet it for lunch....I told him to smell his hands after grabbing it....he said, Man, Dad that thing stinks....I told him that's what the house would smell like if we tried to cook it for him!

You're about as bad as Jonny when it comes to Clark Lake!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hee hee...Dale wanted to take it home and filet it for lunch....I told him to smell his hands after grabbing it....he said, Man, Dad that thing stinks....I told him that's what the house would smell like if we tried to cook it for him!
> 
> You're about as bad as Jonny when it comes to Clark Lake!LOL


Oh come on man,you know the wife would've loved for you guys to stink up the house cooking that thing. I wonder if they're even good to eat,probably taste like pooh.

I can't say that I hate Clark Lake but I can't say that I like it all that well either. It's nice too be able to get out there in relative peace n quiet and fish but that's about it for me. My catch rate out there isn't anything spectacular so maybe that's why I'm not found of the place. Hell I'd rather fish at Snyder Park than I would out there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> We picked up Cotton Cordell rattle traps, some worms, circle hooks, square lip cranks, deep divers, crappie nibbles, blade baits, jigs, spoons, I can't think of the rest. I'll have to take pics when I get home.


Nice,sounds like you all picked up a little bit of everything.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> It's time to melt the snowman avatarLOL We don't want to see him until next Christmas!
> 
> Sounds like you two had a good time! Heck, I just sit and stare at the fish....dreaming about some of those nice sized Monsters!


I'll post my first pic of 2011 as my new Avatar, when it happens.

Yeah, we had a good time. She even tossed some things in the cart to start her own tackle supply.


----------



## Doctor

Larry called me tonight and said the lake had all soft water, and the gulls were going nuts, cool, looks like it's time for me to uncover the Lange's aircraft carrier and put it back on the water, those cats should be feeding well as soon as that wind starts blowing out of the South it's going to be on, been a long winter and hopefully the water stays soft...........Doc


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Uh oh. Looks like I'll be using my cast net early this year. A certain female in my house is getting catfish ancy.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I figured with all the rain we got last night it would clear up all the ice.


----------



## Doctor

Yea and Buck creek should be swelled real good right now and that alone will start a frenzy on the North end


----------



## walleyejigger

drove by today no ice for as far as i could see . let the fishing begin


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> Larry called me tonight and said the lake had all soft water, and the gulls were going nuts, cool, looks like it's time for me to uncover the Lange's aircraft carrier and put it back on the water, those cats should be feeding well as soon as that wind starts blowing out of the South it's going to be on, been a long winter and hopefully the water stays soft...........Doc


Supposed to have winds blowing out of the south later this afternoon. That's what I heard on the weather channel but they aren't always correct. You're right it's about to be on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Intimidator

Just got back from my first "official" brunch on CJ.....Man, it was cold out! 
The Main Lake is Ice Free, the MBR had "skim" ice from last night but should be gone quickly...you can still launch a boat! Had some shoreline "skim" ice but it'll be gone later also. The Marina is 20% open, 20% 1" ice, and 60% "skim" ice. 
THERE ARE VERY FEW DEAD SHAD.....ANYWHERE! I cannot believe there was not a record shad kill....they must be evolving to survive the cold?? 
They are also not letting out water at this time so it seems to be up alittle.

Oh, and the best news....the Walleye are feeding! I caught a 16" fat boy on a 3.8 Jap swimmer along the rocks He is now sitting in a salt bath waiting to be sealed. IT"S ON!!!! Good fishing to all!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Congrats on the catch. You gotta be the first person to catch a softwater walleye at cj in the 2011 season. Did you catch him at our new secret spot? I would be shocked if you caught him anywhere else. That spot will be on fire for the next month or so. Way to go man!


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Congrats on the catch. You gotta be the first person to catch a softwater walleye at cj in the 2011 season. Did you catch him at our new secret spot? I would be shocked if you caught him anywhere else. That spot will be on fire for the next month or so. Way to go man!


Yep! You better hit it soon, I'm gonna try the next few mornings!


----------



## Doctor

Wait till the water warms up a few degree's then your going to see bunches of Shad right now there all on the bottom or floating midway, just a matter of the water heating up, they maybe thick on the North end.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Wait till the water warms up a few degree's then your going to see bunches of Shad right now there all on the bottom or floating midway, just a matter of the water heating up, they maybe thick on the North end.


Are you ready? I need info from the N end when you get out!


----------



## Doctor

I'm ready been working too much right now plus I need the air to be a tad bit warmer and it needs to blow from the South or West not from the North I don't want to get sick, when I go out I'll call you you can fish from the air craft carrier........lol.............Doc


----------



## fshman_165

Be surprised how many eyes have already been pulled from the lake. Check your PMs Jeff.


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Be surprised how many eyes have already been pulled from the lake. Check your PMs Jeff.


I know!...you "hardwater" guys had a head start....I've got some catchin' up to do! Jeff will fill you in on the info!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I'm ready been working too much right now plus I need the air to be a tad bit warmer and it needs to blow from the South or West not from the North I don't want to get sick, when I go out I'll call you you can fish from the air craft carrier........lol............
> 
> lol, I'm looking forward to taking a ride on the USS CATFISH!


----------



## Salmonid

Doc, Im hoping to give it ( cats) a try either tomorrow or Thursday afternoon, will let you know what I find.

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor

They have me working too much and have me scheduled for all weekend so I'm out, killing me cause normally I'm on the water as soon as the ice clears, looks like it is going to be a few weeks before we can get back on the Ohio


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man I gotta get to bed if I wanna get an early start on wearing out "the Spot" today. I just gotta pack all the gear to my truck,turn the key,and I'm off to what will hopefully turn into a good day at CJ.


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Doc, When are the Wally Gator nets going in? Timing is critical for the "bankers"!

Steve, I'll meet you at lunch...let me know if you're gonna be at the......!


----------



## Intimidator

I fished the "Floating Dock" Bay for an hour today without a bite, I stuck with the same color Swimmer and had a 2.8 and a 3.8 on at the same time. Wind was out of the NNW so I had a wind break and it was real nice out. No ice left at all on the Main Lake and MBR but I didn't have time to go to the Marina. There were 2 boats out on the water.

The Damn Geese are setting up territories, so peace and quiet is out of the question! We need an open season on Geese in State Parks!


----------



## Doctor

Brent,

They put the nets in CJ last year on or around March 17th.2010.........Doc


----------



## sandrailer

Intimidator said:


> Yep! You better hit it soon, I'm gonna try the next few mornings!


Brent does this mean your playing hooky at work?
Todd


----------



## fshman_165

March 20th is the "in the water date". That is usually the date they want them in by. The locations have changed over the years. If you remember the spots they used to put them in...you can find some untouched fish this time year


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I was wanting to head out there tonight but remembered my license expired Monday. That and I have about a million things on my plate.


----------



## sc83

Was thinking of coming up that way friday afternoon and trying by the dam for a few hours. CC has been up and to muddy to fish the spots I'd like to this time of year.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I managed to get out to CJ wednesday morning from about 7:20-9:00am and fished without a bite. I tried jigs with curly tail grubs,a suspending jerkbait, swimbait,crankbait and a few other things to no avail. I'll be back out there again later today sometime after 10am. I think I'm either gonna try the Dam area or the MBR area I haven't decided as of yet.


----------



## Salmonid

Ill be out there in my blue/white sea nymph today from 11-?, if any of you see me, give me a shout, Ill be all over the lake, marking xmas trees, looking for shad, and hopefully some cats.

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

sandrailer said:


> Brent does this mean your playing hooky at work?
> Todd


Long Lunches!


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> March 20th is the "in the water date". That is usually the date they want them in by. The locations have changed over the years. If you remember the spots they used to put them in...you can find some untouched fish this time year


We think too much alike!


----------



## Intimidator

sc83 said:


> Was thinking of coming up that way friday afternoon and trying by the dam for a few hours. CC has been up and to muddy to fish the spots I'd like to this time of year.


Whats up Steve! Did you and Doug have a nice Winter? You guys gonna be fishing CJ alot this year again?

Hey let me know if you come up so I can update you......!


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Ill be out there in my blue/white sea nymph today from 11-?, if any of you see me, give me a shout, Ill be all over the lake, marking xmas trees, looking for shad, and hopefully some cats.
> 
> Salmonid


LOL Hey Mark, take those Cats home with you! LOL

Are you related to Andy?


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Brent,
> 
> They put the nets in CJ last year on or around March 17th.2010.........Doc


Thanks! I wanted to fish all my normal net areas before the nets went in.


----------



## Salmonid

sorry guys, decision time and with the winds gusting like it is, I had to ask myself, is it worth the $60 in gas to get blown all around today and I had to say "NOPE" so Ill be holding off a few days, I knew I should have went yesterday when there was hardly any wind.

And Nope, not directly related to Andy, our clan has been in Dayton since the 60's and there are a seperate clan in Springfield and another in Mason. People ask me all the time about them.

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> sorry guys, decision time and with the winds gusting like it is, I had to ask myself, is it worth the $60 in gas to get blown all around today and I had to say "NOPE" so Ill be holding off a few days, I knew I should have went yesterday when there was hardly any wind.
> 
> And Nope, not directly related to Andy, our clan has been in Dayton since the 60's and there are a seperate clan in Springfield and another in Mason. People ask me all the time about them.
> 
> Salmonid


Good choice........see my post!
Andy is a very good friend and one heck of a fisherman!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man it was way too damn cold out there today. I mighta lasted for a total of 40 min. Carhartts,gloves,hooded jacket,plus a few other cold weather items on and I still froze my butt off. Wish I'd have actually caught something then it'd been worth freezing my butt off.


----------



## Intimidator

Met SpfldBassGuy at the Marina for lunch....by the time I got there he was already packed and sitting in his truck....I mouthed a word at him and he understood the name I called him and agreed! When he got out of the truck he was dressed like "Nannook Of The North", and all I had was my work clothes on...the wind was blowing HARD straight out of the East....AND IT WAS COLD!LOL We walked around for a few minutes by the baitshop and checked ice, then I gave him a few things for Walley Gators. We both decided to put away our "Man Cards" and set in the cars and talked until it was time to go!

The Eastern half of the Marina still has some thin ice and some skim ice....it should be gone after these next 3 days of rain We saw no boats out, but 2 guys did pull their boat down to the ramp but then sat there forever...they must have decided to turn in their "Man Cards" also because we never saw them launch! 

I guess the next chance to fish might be early next week!


----------



## sc83

Intimidator said:


> Whats up Steve! Did you and Doug have a nice Winter? You guys gonna be fishing CJ alot this year again?
> 
> Hey let me know if you come up so I can update you......!


Not much. It went pretty well. I plan on getting up there quiet a bit this yr again. Been trying to get out to CC for the last week but it has been blown out with all this rain. Need to start filling the freezer with some fish. Starting to run out of goose/duck breast's and deer meat. Plan on getting up there tomorrow if it isn't raining like they say it's supposed to. If not I'll probably come up on Monday.


----------



## Intimidator

How about some tips! On another site I visit, they have started having guests doing a Q and A. Some of the guests and celebrity posters have been Wally Marshall, Ron Capps, and TJ Stallings of TTI Blakemore and Crappie Now!

1. Baitfish take on a golden color in deeper water.
2. TTI did studies and used the same amounts of Gold, Bronze, Black, and Red Hooks on a trotline at different depths.....Red hooks outfished all the others combined at all depths.
3. Use lures darker than the water your fishing. Contrast is what fish see better!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Met SpfldBassGuy at the Marina for lunch....by the time I got there he was already packed and sitting in his truck....I mouthed a word at him and he understood the name I called him and agreed! When he got out of the truck he was dressed like "Nannook Of The North", and all I had was my work clothes on...the wind was blowing HARD straight out of the East....AND IT WAS COLD!LOL We walked around for a few minutes by the baitshop and checked ice, then I gave him a few things for Walley Gators. We both decided to put away our "Man Cards" and set in the cars and talked until it was time to go!
> 
> Yeah I'm exactly what you called me but you didn't get your gear out and atleast fish for a little bit so....... Hey I was prepared to be out there but sometimes the best preperation is shot to hell by Mother Nature,LOL. I only had to turn my "Man Card" in temporarily,I'll get it back in a few days.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey everyone our buddy the INTIMIDATOR is getting ready to turn the half century mark tommorrow and he's gonna need a few things to help him into the transition from middle age to geezer.

1.) Geritol
2.)Depends
3.)Total ceral(to keep him regular)
4.)Walker or the Hover Around
5.)Viagra


hahaahahhaahahahaahhaahahahahaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey everyone our buddy the INTIMIDATOR is getting ready to turn the half century mark tommorrow and he's gonna need a few things to help him into the transition from middle age to geezer.
> 
> 1.) Geritol
> 2.)Depends
> 3.)Total ceral(to keep him regular)
> 4.)Walker or the Hover Around
> 5.)Viagra
> 
> 
> hahaahahhaahahahaahhaahahahahaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahaha


NICE..................!LOL

If you were nice you would catch fish for me, cause it's getting hard to walk the rocks at my advanced age........
but then again, if I relied on you guys to catch my fish ....I'd starve!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> LOTS of EXCELLENT info at Crappie.com! During the Intinidator`s 30 day "vacation" from here a thread there "To the Intimidator..." had 5,000+ views...you`re turning into a sponge, "Friend", you soak up alot of valueable info, storing it, untill we gently "squeeze" to get it back out...Happy Birthday! Heck, you ARE 1 of our resident "guest speakers"...


AHHHHH SHUCKS!!!!!!! 

I try to be helpful....that's all!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I just turned 50 in July so I can relate. I hope we can get out on cj on Monday or Tuesday. That will be my gift to you! BTW check out the "Day #2" thread.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> If "walking on the rocks" is getting harder, maybe we should make it easier for you to walk on them, next year we begin working on "the Yellow Brick Roads" on the inside of the Marina breakwaters...
> 
> 
> NO! The "Paylakers" don't need access to the rocks! They can fight over the Handicapped platform and the sidewalks.........and in front of the baitshop!


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I just turned 50 in July so I can relate. I hope we can get out on cj on Monday or Tuesday. That will be my gift to you! BTW check out the "Day #2" thread.


I take it that you weren't getting tired of catchin' Bass yet? Tuesday looks to be a good day...I'm in!


----------



## downtime8763

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey everyone our buddy the INTIMIDATOR is getting ready to turn the half century mark tommorrow and he's gonna need a few things to help him into the transition from middle age to geezer.
> 
> 1.) Geritol
> 2.)Depends
> 3.)Total ceral(to keep him regular)
> 4.)Walker or the Hover Around
> 5.)Viagra
> 
> 
> hahaahahhaahahahaahhaahahahahaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahaha


I turned 55 in Feb. and retired March 1st and so far -
1.) doesn't hurt
2.)means you can stay fishing 24 hrs
3) goes with 2
4)unless you can put a life jacket or tube on them not worth it
5.) wife said don't even go their!!!!!
So happy birthday and hope to see you out on the water this spring .


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> I turned 55 in Feb. and retired March 1st and so far -
> 1.) doesn't hurt
> 2.)means you can stay fishing 24 hrs
> 3) goes with 2
> 4)unless you can put a life jacket or tube on them not worth it
> 5.) wife said don't even go their!!!!!
> So happy birthday and hope to see you out on the water this spring .


LOL Thanks!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> NICE..................!LOL
> 
> If you were nice you would catch fish for me, cause it's getting hard to walk the rocks at my advanced age........
> but then again, if I relied on you guys to catch my fish ....I'd starve!


Getting a little cranky in your old age? Hope you have a nice dinner with your family and Happy Birthday Brent.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Lowell H Turner said:
> 
> 
> 
> If "walking on the rocks" is getting harder, maybe we should make it easier for you to walk on them, next year we begin working on "the Yellow Brick Roads" on the inside of the Marina breakwaters...
> 
> 
> NO! The "Paylakers" don't need access to the rocks! They can fight over the Handicapped platform and the sidewalks.........and in front of the baitshop!
> 
> 
> 
> I second your opinion on that sentiment,they're enough of a pain in our butts already and they don't need anymore help in doing so.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doctor

Happy birthday Brent, man is this rain ever going to stop!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Happy birthday Brent, man is this rain ever going to stop!!!!!


Thanks!

At least we won't have to worry about the wells going dry this year either. The Aquafers should be full again! Alot of "new" ponds I might try!

Too bad they don't let CJ fill early and then let water out as needed, normally when this happens we don't get any rain and incoming water to raise the levels for the spawns and the low levels screws with the spawning fish and the hatches.


----------



## Doctor

Larry is on CJ right now as I type this he is fishing from the bank well out on the road way says only 60% of it is above water, boat is in storage he wishes he had the boat says Buck Creek is running into the lake like the Ohio River is flowing at the present time, bait is plentiful a lot of dead and dying Shad but a ton of the small guys survived the winter one throw off the boat ramp and thought he hung something said the castnet was full of little two inch youngins, thats a good sign because the sun hasn't been out to bring them to the top of the water yet, says the wind keeps changing directions out of the South then out of the West, hasn't caught anything yet but he has not been out there that long.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Happy birthday Brent!! See you guys in a couple weeks!


----------



## sandrailer

Happy Birthday Intimidator!
T


----------



## sc83

Happy birthday Intimidator


----------



## spfldbassguy

I wouldn't worry too much about the spawns and the hatches afterwards getting too screwed up,I'd worry about everyone keeping everything over the legal size limit and the ones that decide to kill the dinks that they catch. If those both happen then I might worry a little more than them not letting it fill up early or not getting the rain to raise it up.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> Larry is on CJ right now as I type this he is fishing from the bank well out on the road way says only 60% of it is above water, boat is in storage he wishes he had the boat says Buck Creek is running into the lake like the Ohio River is flowing at the present time, bait is plentiful a lot of dead and dying Shad but a ton of the small guys survived the winter one throw off the boat ramp and thought he hung something said the castnet was full of little two inch youngins, thats a good sign because the sun hasn't been out to bring them to the top of the water yet, says the wind keeps changing directions out of the South then out of the West, hasn't caught anything yet but he has not been out there that long.


So how did he do out there,catch anything worthwhile?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Funny thing you mentioned the Handicap Fishing platform, it IS kinda small, isn`t it...after that maybe start on the "surprise"....(VERY evil laughter sound effect here...) but that`s for another day/ year...we have a project to complete first...the power of 2cnd sight isn`t in seeing things as they could be, it is in making them become reality...


It's not like it needs to be any bigger,I've yet to see anyone that's actually handicapped fish from it but then again maybe I've not been out there at the times they was. Usually that damn thing is filled up with clowns all trying to edge eachother out.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Funny thing you mentioned the Handicap Fishing platform, it IS kinda small, isn`t it...after that maybe start on the "surprise"....(VERY evil laughter sound effect here...) but that`s for another day/ year...we have a project to complete first...the power of 2cnd sight isn`t in seeing things as they could be, it is in making them become reality...


When this "Planting Project" is done the next project to be considered by ODNR should be more vertical structure for Bass and Crappie.


----------



## Doctor

For those of you like me that fish for catfish on CJ I just posted this article up on my website..........enjoy

http://www.hookedoncatfish.com/Brown2011.HTML


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> For those of you like me that fish for catfish on CJ I just posted this article up on my website..........enjoy
> 
> http://www.hookedoncatfish.com/Brown2011.HTML


Very Nice Doc! I had to wait til I got home to finally see this. 
Hopefully all you "Cat Guys" will keep them busy for me this year!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Hey, I'll be out tomorrow but now I'll be in a New Ride.........
Look for a Custom, Red GMC, CrewCab, 4x4. ..... So You know what's coming nextLOL


----------



## Feedum Steel

Any body ben to cj brown? What condition is the lake in, live by ccreek unfishable.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hey, I'll be out tomorrow but now I'll be in a New Ride.........
> Look for a Custom, Red GMC, CrewCab, 4x4. ..... So You know what's coming nextLOL


So you finally got rid of the other car and got yourself a truck,no wonder you said the woman of the house has finally started letting you look at boats.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Spent about 45 min fishing the outside and inside of the marina area without a bite again. 0-4 so far this year,not starting off so good. Saw 4 or 5 non handicapped guys fishing off the Handicap Platform and a couple of others guys fishing a few of the boat docks. The Intimidator musta been on the water fishing cause I didn't see him anywhere. Seen his new truck though,how long til he's towing a boat?


----------



## [email protected]

Any boats on the water? I'd like to give my new fishfinder a test run.


----------



## easytobeme03

Lowell H Turner said:


> We really need to find the Intimidator a good sturdy water, impact, rock, and misuse/ abuse proof camera able to last atleast 3 months with a Kevlar laynard and GPS slaved to this web site...any Intimidator proof camera ideas?


Does Tonka make a camera ?


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Does Tonka make a camera ?


Very funny!!!! Of all people, I never thought you'd be taking shots at me!!! Thanks Buddy!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

OK, here goes.....Jeff and I fished yesterday from 10 til 3. The water is MUDDY with less than a foot of visibility, water temp is 41 degrees on the North and South ends of the lake. We covered most of the Hot Spots without success. I threw everything I had and Jeff was even jigging minnows and ice stuff. He finally got the Stink off the boat and as the day was ending we headed to the "Sure Thing" spot to help me get the stink off (So I didn't have to listen to Tin Guppy, who called while we were out,...sure enough Jeff started catching a few crappie on minnows and since I am "hard headed" and didn't want to use minnows, I finally landed a crappie on the trusty Jap stuff. The pattern for crappie right now is that they are holding TIGHT to vertical structure and you have to put the bait right at their nose and keep it there before they will bite and then they are just lightly tapping it, probably due to the "Cold Mud Water" right now! 

I also caught Half of a nice 4" shad that had been dead for some time(???), even though it was hooked, Jeff wouldn't count it towards getting the stink off earlier! It is amazing how many HUGE schools of shad are in that lake now, they are everywhere (may be a tough bite again this year, due to their numbers)...I think the shad are evolving and can now handle extreme winters!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> The Intimidator musta been on the water fishing cause I didn't see him anywhere. Seen his new truck though,how long til he's towing a boat?


I have her blessings!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Okay folks, here is the dead shad that Brent legally caught with hook and line and wanted to use to get the skunk off his back. I have to admit he is quite a fisherman to get a dead shad to bite when the live crappies and walleyes just weren't interested.

We had a great time yesterday. Too bad the conditions were stacked against us this time, but better days are ahead.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Oh wait folks, I just read the Indimidator's post again and did I read it correctly? Did he say his dead shad catch was a 4"er? What kind of yard stick is he using? If that shad is 2"es I'ld be surprised! What do you all think? HaHa!


----------



## Tin Guppy

If that shad is 4" long then that means Brent was using a 8" bait since the fish is half the size of that bait. So guys we now know his how he gets all his fish or forgot how to read a tape measure.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> If that shad is 4" long then that means Brent was using a 8" bait since the fish is half the size of that bait. So guys we now know his how he gets all his fish or forgot how to read a tape measure.


Hey now, Half of the shad was missing...along with the eyes, part of the stomach, etc....I have to admit...it had seen better days!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Brent, you weren`t CAT fishing with that former shad, were you? LOOK OUT, Doc, you got some REAL competition...and didn`t know Tonka made cameras, although if they DO, it might last 3 months IF he uses that Kevlar laynard!


Hee Hee....Doc will never have to worry about me! Even my wife said she didn't want me to keep any Cats for her this year....she has become spoiled eating crappie and Walleye!

From now on, if I fish with anyone it is REQUIRED that they have a camera....I can't be taking chances with electronics since my wife is now LISTENING to my plea, for some kind of a boat!LOL


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> Very funny!!!! Of all people, I never thought you'd be taking shots at me!!! Thanks Buddy!LOL




LOL sorry buddy was just tryin to help ,,, besides couldnt resist that one 

oon a brighter note if they DID make one you couldnt break it :B


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> LOL sorry buddy was just tryin to help ,,, besides couldnt resist that one
> 
> oon a brighter note if they DID make one you couldnt break it :B


He'd still would be able to break it,although in less than record time.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> From now on, if I fish with anyone it is REQUIRED that they have a camera....I can't be taking chances with electronics since my wife is now LISTENING to my plea, for some kind of a boat!LOL


If you can't take any chances with electronics then why bother getting a new boat,you plan on not having any electronics on board? I can see it now,Intimidator will get aboat and then 2 weeks later we'll be reading his post about how his Lowrance,Hummingbird (whatever the brand) fell off and is now at the bottom of CJ.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I can see it now,Intimidator will get aboat and then 2 weeks later we'll be reading his post about how his Lowrance,Hummingbird (whatever the brand) fell off and is now at the bottom of CJ.


That was funnyLOL 
But somehow my wife just wouldn't think so....I haven't told her that there are electronics on a boat yet!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> That was funnyLOL
> But somehow my wife just wouldn't think so....I haven't told her that there are electronics on a boat yet!


Oh I bet she'd laugh at that scenario,right before she made you hand over the keys.


----------



## Doctor

I see where the lake is up to 1011 feet Buck Creek is still pouring in but they can't release any water because theres no place for it to go with the Ohio at 56 foot, wish this weather would get decent so I could get out there.....Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I see where the lake is up to 1011 feet Buck Creek is still pouring in but they can't release any water because theres no place for it to go with the Ohio at 56 foot, wish this weather would get decent so I could get out there.....Doc


You could tell it was up tuesday when Jeff and I were out, I hope since it is up they leave it and go to summer pool early, this would be good for the early spawners.

It's suppose to be nice for you this weekend!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> You could tell it was up tuesday when Jeff and I were out, I hope since it is up they leave it and go to summer pool early, this would be good for the early spawners.
> 
> It's suppose to be nice for you this weekend!


Man you're a dreamer aren't you,you know they aren't gonna leave it up and go to summer pool. They got a protocol to follow


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Hee Hee....Doc will never have to worry about me! Even my wife said she didn't want me to keep any Cats for her this year....she has become spoiled eating crappie and Walleye!
> 
> From now on, if I fish with anyone it is REQUIRED that they have a camera....I can't be taking chances with electronics since my wife is now LISTENING to my plea, for some kind of a boat!LOL


I'm trying to get someone to fix the wiring on mine. I can't seem to find anyone who will work on it. I know nothing about electronics or wiring or else it would be out on CJ right now. I think I'm just going to sell it and buy another one that has nothing wrong with it.


----------



## socdad

> I'm trying to get someone to fix the wiring on mine. I can't seem to find anyone who will work on it. I know nothing about electronics or wiring or else it would be out on CJ right now. I think I'm just going to sell it and buy another one that has nothing wrong with it.


I have had great service at Miami Valley Marine Repair
8760 State Route 201
Tipp City, OH 45371-9722
Phone (937) 845-8007 

Might be worth a call ... Good luck 

A second thought ... no such thing as a boat with wrong with it ... Remember a boat is a hole in the water into which you throw money.


----------



## bgrapala

I'll probably be up that way around noon anyone going to be up there??


----------



## triton189

socdad said:


> I have had great service at Miami Valley Marine Repair
> 8760 State Route 201
> Tipp City, OH 45371-9722
> Phone (937) 845-8007
> 
> Might be worth a call ... Good luck
> 
> A second thought ... no such thing as a boat with wrong with it ... Remember a boat is a hole in the water into which you throw money.


I will second that..! He is busy so you will want to call ahead and he will give you a date to bring it in.


----------



## bgrapala

hey brent and steve was that you I saw by the marina around 2 o'clock I was in the black car wearing a black hoodie and a reds baseball cap. I ended up fishing the marina for about 30 minutes before I got tired of the wind. no luck though and the skunk continues......


----------



## Intimidator

bgrapala said:


> hey brent and steve was that you I saw by the marina around 2 o'clock I was in the black car wearing a black hoodie and a reds baseball cap. I ended up fishing the marina for about 30 minutes before I got tired of the wind. no luck though and the skunk continues......


Nope, didn't want to fight the wind and had some "honey-do's" to take care of. I think Steve had to work....he's sucking up the OT, I think he has his eye on some new Tackle. I may give it a try tomorrow afternoon! PM me the next time you come up, I still have something that will help you to end the skunk!


----------



## spfldbassguy

bgrapala said:


> hey brent and steve was that you I saw by the marina around 2 o'clock I was in the black car wearing a black hoodie and a reds baseball cap. I ended up fishing the marina for about 30 minutes before I got tired of the wind. no luck though and the skunk continues......


Nope wasn't me,Brent was corrent in posting that I was at work. If I hadn't decided to get some OT then I probably woulda been out there. If you ever head up here again and you see a black Dodge Dakota 5.9RT then I'm out there and I'm not usually too hard to find.

You're gonna have to let me and Brent know when you're planning on making the trip back up here to CJ,I'm sure one if not the both of us will probably be out there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Nope, didn't want to fight the wind and had some "honey-do's" to take care of. I think Steve had to work....he's sucking up the OT, I think he has his eye on some new Tackle. I may give it a try tomorrow afternoon! PM me the next time you come up, I still have something that will help you to end the skunk!


Aw aren't you the good husband,actually getting the "honey do" list completed.LOL

You know I've got my eye on some more tackle,damn bait monkey won't leave me alone. PLus my wifes' birthday is a little more than a month away and I gotta start looking for something to get her. Actually I'm gonna try to work my booty off until the 1st of May and then it'll probably be a once in awhile thing when it comes to spending my weekends indoors working.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Brent or anyone else,

Can you tell me what the water clarity is and water temp? More interested in clarity...water temp is probably about 41 like last week.

Thanks!


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey Brent or anyone else,
> 
> Can you tell me what the water clarity is and water temp? More interested in clarity...water temp is probably about 41 like last week.
> 
> Thanks!


It's actually real good! I'll see you tuesdayLOL


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went out for a few hours and met Steve as he was leaving the Marina. We all decide to fish a regular haunt and have a few laughs. It didn't take long before Steve was laughing, Dale lost his Mountain Goat title, and I was told "the only reason I can walk on the rocks, was because I've done it for 50 years". Not long after that Dale was casting to the rocks behind us and luckily redeamed himself the rest of the day. His day went downhill from there as I caught a 10" crappie (Bluegill Color Jap Bait) and proceded to do my FISH DANCE! We decided to hit a Bass spot to try the Rabbit Jigs so we left Steve.
Got to the Bass hole and on the first cast caught a Nice DARK 18" Smallie, I let Dale take it off and release it properly (Steve, he wanted to weigh it but I told him we had to get it back in the water). We fished for about another half hour before he started to get cold and we left. I saw one of my retired friends when we left Steve and he had 8 nice crappie fishing the shallows with minnows.

The water had cleared alot from tuesday, only a couple boats were out, and we couldn't get a good water temp except from Dale who said it was "COLD and below 32 degrees".


----------



## spfldbassguy

I hope that Dale isn't to upset by all the ribbing that he recieved by me today,especially after he tried to hook the rocks 10ft behind him on that cast. I still think he was aiming at me on the one that landed just to my left after that monumental cast a little bit before,LOL. I ended up fishing for about 15-20min after you all decided to change locations and it was without any positive results. I'm telling you that it's almost like therapy listening to the two of you "giving it "to eachother. I thought about trying the "bass spot" before I ran into you all but figured I'd try the other area because of the wind. Shoulda went with my gut but that's what I get for thinking too much.

Oh BTW I'm expecting a PM from a certain "tree hugging" individual on here after the one I sent him. Lets just say that I wasn't very nice or even remotely use 100% clean language. That dude rubbed me the wrong way and I just couldn't hold back anymore. I'm just glad they locked that thread or I woulda been enjoying a hiatus from here for a little while.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

We went out yesterday seeing how it was going to be nice, but we got out there and the wind was not cooperating with us. Ashley wanted some cats. We get out there on the rocks and I start casting a little and let the shad thaw in the sun and then I remember, LICENSES!!! We pack up and crawl back down the rocks, we were about half way down at the dam, and head to Croft Rd to get them, and back out we went. This time we parked there at the spillway, walked up the stairs, down the dam walking wall, and then down the rocks past where the brown sign says fishing unauthorized, or whatever it said. That's much easier to get to the place we will be at for WB and cats this year. But we stayed about a couple hours without a bite. Went to Reid and my brother saw a huge shad dead, so he cut it up and used it for the "monster" he thinks is in there. This is the biggest shad I have ever seen. It was at least 12 inches, didn't have our measuring tape with us. We got skunked there as well, too windy and my rattle traps was like a magnet for the moss. So we came home and my brother started to make a golf club head puller out of wood and bolts and springs since he finds great deals on clubs and he replaces them with good shafts and makes money on them.

Had Corbin, or, walleyejigger, stop by and look at the boat. We talked for a while and he showed me what he would do to fix the wiring on the boat, so I am going to be attacking that this week and this weekend b/c next week I have Spring Break and I'd like to be out on the water. He mentioned Brent, although you guys have never met, yet, he said you sound like a character. Then he told Ashley where to catch the walleye and what color to use. Very nice guy and I hope to see him out on the water and learn some more things from him.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Looked at the weather forecast for Monday before I dropped my boy off at daycare and figured that I should be able to get in an hour or so of fishing. Stupid weahter station didn't say it was that windy outside but when I got out to CJ the wind was blowing way too hard to fish comfortably. I made about 25 cast if even that many before I wussed out and went home. I couldn't find one area that the wind wasn't howling straight through. If it's not snowing,raining it's windy like a minature hurricane. Guess it's just that time of year.


----------



## Intimidator

A Good tip for those of you "Bankers" that want a Wally Gator for supper.....Walleye love cloudy, rainy, yucky, days....the darker the better. They are starting to move and are feeding in the shallower water closer to shore.... NOW!

My tuesday obligation was cancelled so I had Breakfast at CJ and ended up with 4 Wally Gators in 2 different locations.....2 Gators were 16"+ and 2 were 18"+, all were taken on the Lime/Chartreuse/Sparkle Jap swimmers. Left @9:15 and no boats were out and no one was fishing anywhere! Rain was intermittant but I sat out a few down-pours, At the time the wind even stopped blowing and it seemed alot warmer than the truck gauge showed (36). It was a good day to hunt Gators! Good fishing to all!


----------



## Doctor

Not to hijack the thread figure this is for anything on CJ Brown but has ODNR dropped the nets into the lake, always like going out there and watch what they bring back in, had a 15# Flathead in the nets a few years back, looked like he had snacked on a few gators while he was in custody..........lol.............Doc


----------



## walleyejigger

Intimidator said:


> A Good tip for those of you "Bankers" that want a Wally Gator for supper.....Walleye love cloudy, rainy, yucky, days....the darker the better. They are starting to move and are feeding in the shallower water closer to shore.... NOW!
> 
> My tuesday obligation was cancelled so I had Breakfast at CJ and ended up with 4 Wally Gators in 2 different locations.....2 Gators were 16"+ and 2 were 18"+, all were taken on the Lime/Chartreuse/Sparkle Jap swimmers. Left @9:15 and no boats were out and no one was fishing anywhere! Rain was intermittant but I sat out a few down-pours, At the time the wind even stopped blowing and it seemed alot warmer than the truck gauge showed (36). It was a good day to hunt Gators! Good fishing to all!


pics man we need pics


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> had a 15# Flathead in the nets a few years back, looked like he had snacked on a few gators while he was in custody..........lol.............Doc


Don't tell Intimidator that,he's already got some ill will towards Mr.Whiskers.


----------



## spfldbassguy

If it's not pouring down rain later this morning I think I'm gonna head back out and try to get my 2011 skunk off. My year hasn't begun very well but it'll change for the better here soon.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Not to hijack the thread figure this is for anything on CJ Brown but has ODNR dropped the nets into the lake, always like going out there and watch what they bring back in, had a 15# Flathead in the nets a few years back, looked like he had snacked on a few gators while he was in custody..........lol.............Doc


Hey, you're posting info we need and want...this is a thread about all CJ info! 

When will they pull the nets? I want to take Dale down!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> don't tell intimidator that,he's already got some ill will towards mr.whiskers.


lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

Didn't make it out today like I wanted so I'm thinking I might try to get again there tommorrow.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> There are no nets in yet that have seen, generally they place them around the last wk of March, depending on water temp and weather. In yrs past, ODNR welcomed the interested public to observe them bring in the wally gators, as far as am aware this is still the case. My 1 chance a yr to see a HONEST to goodness 10+ lb "tooth fairy", alive and flopping, fangs and all...and those beautiful eyes...


Isn't it a beautiful sight! Just seeing some of those Toothy Monsters somehow makes all those hours fishin' for them worthwhile....you know the BIG Wally Gators are there and you never know when you'll get lucky enough to catch one! I'm still waiting for my first 30 incher out of CJ after all these years....!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Didn't make it out today like I wanted so I'm thinking I might try to get again there tommorrow.


Dale and I will be out Friday, Sat, and Sunday! I never miss a full moon weekend!


----------



## BlueBoat98

According to Debbie, the nets will go in on Monday morning, March 21. They will start pulling them on Tuesday at around 10:00 A.M. They will continue daily until they have what the hatchery needs. 

They are very accommodating to visitors at the ramp as long as you stay out of the way. Every year those big mamas are in the nets making you look forward to throwing stuff at them for the rest of the year. Make the trip if you possibly can. Lots of fun!

Be sure to thank the ODNR folks for their work on this. It's sorta fun for them but also quite a bit of time on some cold water!

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> According to Debbie, the nets will go in on Monday morning, March 21. They will start pulling them on Tuesday at around 10:00 A.M. They will continue daily until they have what the hatchery needs.
> 
> They are very accommodating to visitors at the ramp as long as you stay out of the way. Every year those big mamas are in the nets making you look forward to throwing stuff at them for the rest of the year. Make the trip if you possibly can. Lots of fun!
> 
> Be sure to thank the ODNR folks for their work on this. It's sorta fun for them but also quite a bit of time on some cold water!
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


Thanks Blueboat, I'll see ya out there tuesday!


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Doc, 
We may need your medical expertise soon!......I went out to CJ today to give BGRapala a "Gift" and Steve (SpfldBassGuy) was out there.....Steve's not doing too well so far this year and is looking a little frustrated....I'm getting worried about him!LOL


----------



## Jumbo

OK...I tried to figure this out on my own but I have to get back to work. What is CJ??? I know I'm gonna stap my forehead when someone posts up too.


----------



## easytobeme03

Jumbo said:


> OK...I tried to figure this out on my own but I have to get back to work. What is CJ??? I know I'm gonna stap my forehead when someone posts up too.




Clarence J Brown Reservoir


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Clarence J Brown Reservoir


Hey Don, you been out yet? Goin' out this weekend?


----------



## sc83

Hoping to make it up on Saturday or Sunday if I get out of work early enough. If not I'll be up on Monday for sure.


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> Hey Don, you been out yet? Goin' out this weekend?


Havent been out yet,, had another family member pass away this morning,, but i WILL be out this weekend . Just dont know if it will be sat or sun yet


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hey Doc,
> We may need your medical expertise soon!......I went out to CJ today to give BGRapala a "Gift" and Steve (SpfldBassGuy) was out there.....Steve's not doing too well so far this year and is looking a little frustrated....I'm getting worried about him!LOL


thats messed up,my year my be one giant skunk so far but itll turn around quick,i have faith


----------



## Doctor

Hang in there Steve you'll get on them, I just got the boat back today has been up North getting a trailerable cover built for this floating aircraft carrier Man does it look nice very happy with the work, done by Bill Scoggins at Wave One up at Indian Lake, I'll post pictures in the boat section.

I'm going to try and make it out on Sunday, South east wind 12mph should be ringing the dinner bell about that time on the North end, Larry told me the other night he struggled to find Shad during the week hope they aren't spread out too thin, that sunshine will bring them to the top...........Doc


----------



## david11959

walleye pro Mark Brumbaugh will be at gander mtm march 26 th at 1pm
at the gander mtm dayton store


----------



## Intimidator

david11959 said:


> walleye pro Mark Brumbaugh will be at gander mtm march 26 th at 1pm
> at the gander mtm dayton store


Welcome, and Thanks for the info! Do you fish CJ for Wally Gators?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> thats messed up,my year my be one giant skunk so far but itll turn around quick,i have faith


I know it will turn around quick!......but I like to see that "Extra Pressure" applied when possible!LOL 
I'm just Remembering all those "Old" jokes a few weeks back!


----------



## Intimidator

Hey guys, this is my plan so far; Remember....Red GMC, 4 door, 4X4,....
Today, I'll be at CJ for lunch...then after school Dale wants to go to Clark Lake!
Saturday afternoon, Clark Lake!
Sunday CJ!
Let me know!

Remember..Saturday is the "Super Full Moon" (Perigee Moon)! When the Full Moon is closest to the Earth, it happens about every 20 years!.............Strange Things May Happen!!!!!! Good fishing to all!


----------



## [email protected]

I was on the lake by 5:30 last night with a coworker. Someone coming off the lake said they were getting a few by the fish attractors near the ramp so I started there. After 7 or 8 dinks on jigs tipped with minnows I started searching for bigger ones. Fished some fallen trees found on the SI without much success. Drifted the flat and had a small one that came off. Humps, nothing. Ledge off the flat, nothing, fish attractors in the no wake and nothing. Moved to deeper water on the main lake and found them schooled 14' over 20', boated 10 with 5 keepers between 9 1/2 and 10 1/2" in a half hour the other 5 were only about 1/4" short...fairly big lure without live bait...the strike zone was 6". My coworker caught none even though he was using the same lures.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> Hang in there Steve you'll get on them, I just got the boat back today has been up North getting a trailerable cover built for this floating aircraft carrier Man does it look nice very happy with the work, done by Bill Scoggins at Wave One up at Indian Lake, I'll post pictures in the boat section.
> 
> I'm going to try and make it out on Sunday, South east wind 12mph should be ringing the dinner bell about that time on the North end, Larry told me the other night he struggled to find Shad during the week hope they aren't spread out too thin, that sunshine will bring them to the top...........Doc


I know I'll get into some fish here soon,might have to switch from trying for crappie/walleye over to the cats. Even though Intimidator hates catching them I love the way they fight.

On a side note when I was out there (nice meeting bgrapala)yesterday there was a couple of fellas that pullled into the marina with their boat looking to cast net some shad. Needless to say that they didn't have no luck. Said they was struggling to find any. Hope you can find some when you head out.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I know it will turn around quick!......but I like to see that "Extra Pressure" applied when possible!LOL
> I'm just Remembering all those "Old" jokes a few weeks back!


I know why I'm struggling so far this year,I finally figured it out. My brother text me one afternoon about 2/3 weeks ago with some numbers from his notebook of how many fish he caught last year so I did some tallying of my own from my fishing journal. Text him the numbers of what I caught last year and there you have it,jinxed myself. I've been keeping a pretty detailed journal the last 4 years or so and had never added up the numbers from one given year and when I finally do it I put the mother of all hexes on myself. 

Yeah I know you gotta get me with some jokes seeing how I gave it to you pretty good right around your birthday. It's all good fun and you do know there's alot more jokes to be told.

Hey did you catch anything on your new rods today? Sorry I didn't make it out but I had some stuff to take care of around the house today. I'm working 10 hours tommorrow and 5 on Sunday so if I do make it out this weekend it'll be after 4pm on Sunday.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> These are GPS coordinates of previously placed fish attractors in CJ; #1 N 39 58. 792 W 83 43.717 5 "C" trees 8 fow on W side of eroded/ silted RR right of way; not shore fishable #2 N 39 58. 506 W 83 43. 826 10 "C" trees in 10- 12 fow 2 sets of 5 each in ditch rows on both sides of old RR right of way not shore fishable #3 N 39 58. 419 W 83 43. 939 20 "C" trees in 12- 15 fow in 2 sets of 10 each in ditch rows on both sides of old RR right of way near to N embuttment of old tressel...more later, it`s a L O N G list...


No need, they are on the maps!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey did you catch anything on your new rods today? Sorry I didn't make it out but I had some stuff to take care of around the house today. I'm working 10 hours tommorrow and 5 on Sunday so if I do make it out this weekend it'll be after 4pm on Sunday.


No Gators at lunch but caught a 10" crappie and 14" SM on the Perch swimbaits! I fished where you and Aaron normally go!

My buddy Pat called he's going out to CL with us....should be a "Hoot"..... anyway!


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> I was on the lake by 5:30 last night with a coworker. Someone coming off the lake said they were getting a few by the fish attractors near the ramp so I started there. After 7 or 8 dinks on jigs tipped with minnows I started searching for bigger ones. Fished some fallen trees found on the SI without much success. Drifted the flat and had a small one that came off. Humps, nothing. Ledge off the flat, nothing, fish attractors in the no wake and nothing. Moved to deeper water on the main lake and found them schooled 14' over 20', boated 10 with 5 keepers between 9 1/2 and 10 1/2" in a half hour the other 5 were only about 1/4" short...fairly big lure without live bait...the strike zone was 6". My coworker caught none even though he was using the same lures.


Very Nice! Thank's for the info...any idea what the water temp was?


----------



## easytobeme03

Ok FINALLY got to get out to old mother CJ lol ... my first catch of the year in the pic lmao !!! 

Caught 2, 7 inch crappie at about 8 feet deep on a chartruese 1 inch twister with a 1/16 ounce jig head fished REALLY slow.. Light tap is all you could feel .. weather was changing at the time and the front was coming in fast. wind changed from west to north and picked up to about 25 mph ,,had the lake white capping


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Ok FINALLY got to get out to old mother CJ lol ... my first catch of the year in the pic lmao !!!
> 
> Caught 2, 7 inch crappie at about 8 feet deep on a chartruese 1 inch twister with a 1/16 ounce jig head fished REALLY slow.. Light tap is all you could feel .. weather was changing at the time and the front was coming in fast. wind changed from west to north and picked up to about 25 mph ,,had the lake white capping


Hey Buddy, glad to see you got the skunk off already!


----------



## walleyejigger

i know you can do better than that . at least it wasent a skunk first time out


----------



## easytobeme03

ya it was good to get out finally ,, Deanna and I really needed it. ,, So how did your day of fishing go ?


----------



## easytobeme03

walleyejigger said:


> i know you can do better than that . at least it wasent a skunk first time out



Ya it was actually a good day out ,, when you go out and dont get skunked its a great day ,, heck just getting out is great lol


----------



## Intimidator

Dale, Pat, and I made it to Clark Lake just as it started raining about 4:30, we all had our rain jackets and said "what the heck"! I took the Boys to my spot and we proceded to catch crappie after crappie. Dale caught the first few and was "Crowing" but when Pat and I started catching them things got serious. The rain would stop and start and like Don said the wind started blowing hard out of the North. When the wind started blowing the crappie really started biting, we left at 7:40pm...I ended up cleaning 31 and we threw several back. Dale had a blast and was cutting up with Pat the whole time....a very nice night out. Oh, and Dale had to call Steve on the way home and kinda rub it in alittle!LOL


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> Dale, Pat, and I made it to Clark Lake just as it started raining about 4:30, we all had our rain jackets and said "what the heck"! I took the Boys to my spot and we proceded to catch crappie after crappie. Dale caught the first few and was "Crowing" but when Pat and I started catching them things got serious. The rain would stop and start and like Don said the wind started blowing hard out of the North. When the wind started blowing the crappie really started biting, we left at 7:40pm...I ended up cleaning 31 and we threw several back. Dale had a blast and was cutting up with Pat the whole time....a very nice night out. Oh, and Dale had to call Steve on the way home and kinda rub it in alittle!LOL




LOL ok now im jealous,, we fished clark for about 2 hours today and got nothing but wind burn


----------



## easytobeme03

walleyejigger said:


> i know you can do better than that . at least it wasent a skunk first time out



Thanks Cuz


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> LOL ok now im jealous,, we fished clark for about 2 hours today and got nothing but wind burn


I showed Dale your fish pic and he smiled He then said he wanted you to get him some of those Blue/Silver or Blue/White swimmers I think that was the reason he didn't have anything else to say about your fish!LOL

Clark Lake is strange this time of year...it's so muddy but if you can find a rock, stump, tree, out in the water the crappie will be next to it. Then you have to bobber fish since it is so shallow...they were hitting on double twitches and then a pause, colors were smoke/silver glitter and bluegill (Contrast)!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Oh, and Dale had to call Steve on the way home and kinda rub it in alittle!LOL


Yeah let him have his time in the sun now because it won't last for too much longer. He'll be singing a different tune when I catch the first one of the year. I told him it'll weigh more than all his combined so far and it probably will. So "crow" it up now Dale because your time has almost ran out.


----------



## Doctor

Arrived at the lake around 11:15 launched the boat and headed for the Marina a few on the rocks were fishing but not many found no bait in marina, so headed to the wall at the docks with the east wind it was tough throwing but still no bait, headed for the dam found bait in 35 FOW but with a 5 foot cast net it was impossible to reach them managed to get a couple of Shad net was falling short by about 10 foot. Intimidator called so I met up with him at the dock where he gave me the new map, very cool "the friends of CJ are doing great, wish I could help out but I have been work committed each time you do something that and I work second Shift.

Larry told me the night before he had struggled to find bait so I brought crawlers with me, normally that's something that is not on my boat as I mainly use Shad from the lake so headed back to the North end when Josh called he wanted to go fishing so pulled ran back to the dock picked him up and went back to the North end.


Anchored up to the right of Goose island right in the middle where the trees are located water temp 50 degrees but found nothing so moved in behind Goose to target the hump when I seen big birds that I have never seen before, Pelicans five of them what are those guys doing here? they were scooping up dead Shad that are starting to appear on the North end.










That tree is hung on the hump to the left side of Goose island

We set up and had been there a while when my left rod racked down looked up and the bobber was doing a "Jaws: number running just under the surface of the water, a muddy belly 3# Channel, 15 min.s later Josh follows up with another 3# fish and this fish was clean on the belly, that was it for the day, might know about the time we start catching fish we need to get off the water fishing in 2 FOW, I'll post pictures in a bit of fish and Birds, I'm committed to a 14 day 10 hour work stint at the shop so it will be April before I get back on the water bummer hope the weather is crappy till I can get back out there. Lol










Josh with his three pounder his hand is holding the cats belly looked like he had eaten a softball

Talked to a guy that pulled off the lake same time as me and he was jigging out in front of the beach said he was marking a ton of fish and all he was catching were crappies.

You will see a lot of reports from me about CJ so look for them...........Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Arrived at the lake around 11:15 launched the boat and headed for the Marina a few on the rocks were fishing but not many found no bait in marina, so headed to the wall at the docks with the east wind it was tough throwing but still no bait, headed for the dam found bait in 35 FOW but with a 5 foot cast net it was impossible to reach them managed to get a couple of Shad net was falling short by about 10 foot. Intimidator called so I met up with him at the dock where he gave me the new map, very cool "the friends of CJ are doing great, wish I could help out but I have been work commited each time you do something that and I work second Shift.
> 
> Larry told me the night before he had stuggled to find bait so I brought crawlers with me, normally that's something that is not on my boat as I mainly use Shad from the lake so headed back to the North end when Josh called he wanted to go fishing so pulled ran back to the dock picked him up and went back to the North end.
> 
> Anchored up to the right of Goose island right in the middle where the trees are located water temp 50 degrees but found nothing so moved in behind Goose to target the hump when I seen big birds that I have never seen before, Pelicans five of them what are those guys doing here? they were scooping up dead Shad that are starting to appear on the North end.
> 
> We set up and had been there a while when my left rod racked down looked up and the bobber was doing a "Jaws: number running just under the surface of the water, a muddy bottom 3# Channel, 15 min.s later josh follows up with another 3# fish and that was it for the day, fishing in 2 FOW, I'll post pictures in a bit of fish and Birds, I'm committed to a 14 day work stint at the shop so it willl be April before I get back on the water bummer hope the weather is crappy till I can get back out there.
> 
> You will see a lot of reports from me about CJ so look for them...........Doc


Hey did you get any water temps from the main lake? Why do you think the shad are so deep if the temp up north is warmer....it is the muddy water up there and the deeper water is "cleaner" or are the WB moving them deep?

We'll be looking foward to the CJ reports!

Hey, for anyone who hasn't seen Doc's Aircraft Carrier yet...it may be possible to land a UL aircraft on it! Can anyone say "Catfish Headboat"!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Nice report Doc,isn't that how it always works though. Not catching anything and right about the time to call it quits the fish start hitting. Oh well you'll nail 'em next time. Sounds like you guys are pretty busy at work,look at the bright side of it. The means more "toys" for you to purchase.


----------



## Doctor

Main water tempature was 45 degrees, North end was 50 degrees, roadway to campgrounds was 48 degrees, east bank was 46 degrees, area from the old ramps to the roadway was 45 degrees.

I'll post pictures of the Pelicans today, OGF has been down since last night?

Not sure why they are staged in the deeper water, maybe it is because they are drawing the water down Shad are attracted to current they were right in the channel for Buck creek that runs out from the point North of the dam was hoping to find some Shad on that series of ledges in that area but they were all too deep.............Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Hey Doc, good report!! At least you caught some cats, we fished RF last sat again prefishing for next weeks DCCC Opener, ( you or Larry gonna make it down??) and found a few shad in the shallows where we found some 52 degree water, most of the lake was 47-48, we never got a bite in the shallows down there so Im thinking they are still staged in deeper water and they may still be at CJ as well, no dead shad anywhere??? After this weekend, Ill be hitting CJ a few times before the 16th tourney. Will keep you in the loop....

Salmonid


----------



## sc83

Got up there around 10 and fished the marina for about a hour and got zero bites. Went over to the dam and fished for another hour adn got nothing then went to the spillway and got nothing. Gonna head down to CC for a hour or so and try it.


----------



## Doctor

Mark, the water on the North end was crystal clear Sunday you could see 3 foot into the water, looks like the Shad are laying in the mud on the bottom of the North end. Might try drifting or dragging RF the cats don't seem to be lethargic both of the ones we caught hammered down the rods and ripped the bobbers just under the surface of the water, Josh was having a blast watching them do that, the Pelicans are scooping up the dead Shad before the gulls have a chance to get to them, last couple of years it has been the cormorants reeking havoc on the Shad now this year it looks like Pelicans

When the water reaches 55 degrees then the Shad will be up against the banks of CJ spawning, those banks have the rock and gravel that they need to spawn on and if there are bull rushes hanging in the water it affords shade and they flock to it, great time to catch a lot of bait plus the Cats and other fish go in for an easy kill............Doc


----------



## Doctor

Hey Lowell,

Looking at the map have you guys dropped any trees in the middle of the North end north of the roadway where that stump line is there are four huge stumps in a row going North, I have coords on them if you want them 10 Fow in that area, figure the Flatheads camp out under those stumps as big as they are.I drift over top of them and run the bobbers on both sides of the stumps to catch Channels but have caught a lot of walleyes in that area fishing for cats...............Doc


----------



## Doctor

Ok so help me out with the following terms:

BB

Super

"C" Trees

I think I know what they are but someone else may need to know

I figure BB is a brush Block
C trees is Cedar tree
Super - I don't have a clue

Doc


----------



## Doctor

Thanks Lowel I was close, also I just posted pictures of the Pelicans on my previous thread...........Doc


----------



## Doctor

If nobody has any issues with it I am currently doing a Google overlay with the locations, it's located on my website not live yet and right now I'm the only one that can look at it because I'm still working on it, but if I can go live with it that should help a lot of people out maybe in a few weeks, as locations are added then I can change and add to the live map. What say yee!!!!!

I guess I better make sure I'm allowed to do that thru Google Earth, might be a copyright infringment, when you read the fine print.

Doc


----------



## walleyejigger

i think that is a great ideal . that will save me some money when i start the trolling for the walleye that way i know where all of the snags are in my trolling ares . lost a lot of cranks last year befor i found the map .


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Sounds like an awesome idea to me doc! keep up the reports guys, I'm coming down saturday night and might pass by the lake for a lil b-s'n but won't have time to fish this time, good luck!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> If nobody has any issues with it I am currently doing a Google overlay with the locations, it's located on my website not live yet and right now I'm the only one that can look at it because I'm still working on it, but if I can go live with it that should help a lot of people out maybe in a few weeks, as locations are added then I can change and add to the live map. What say yee!!!!!
> 
> I guess I better make sure I'm allowed to do that thru Google Earth, might be a copyright infringment, when you read the fine print.
> 
> Doc


Hey Doc, last year I printed Maps of CJ through Google Earth and then marked all the locations to better give me reference points! This is what Steve and I used last Fall when we were going "Lewis and Clark"! It also helped me find ways to locations not on the Maps!


----------



## Intimidator

It was a beautiful morning on CJ, the sky was grey, wind was out of the East with a nice Walleye ripple on the water......and the Gators were hungrey! I ended up with 2, one was just over 15" and he went home with me....and the other was almost 26 inches without squeezing the tail, she was HUGE, FAT, and BLOATED with eggs. I only took time to measure her quickly and then put her back in hopefully to spawn! I also caught my first WB of the year on the top 2.8 Jap swimmer

The BIG female Gator just grabbed the 3.8 Jap swimmer and I thought it was hung up in the rocks....no fight at all just a heavy drag and pull...I really had no idea what it was until it was close enough to the bank to see.....Man, I could've swore she was 30 inches...but not today! It felt good to put her back....I can guess about her weight but since I don't carry scales there's no reason...she was a PIG!

Only saw 1 other "Banker" and 1 fishing boat and at the MBR I saw the ODNR boat rig but NO sign of any Walleye Nets yet in normal locations!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Walleye jigger, that is another reason we are trying to get them posted; due to lack of space on the smaller maps would guess they just didn`t have space to put ALL the raw data, if they are public knowledge you can either avoid them OR try to "skirt' their edges, depending on how confident you feel. And Intimidator, you did a very selfless thing releasing the "wallygator", hopefully ODNR will be the next ones to "catch" her and co. Here are the next positions; #10 N 39 56. 911 W 83 44. 483 39 "C" trees off N end of the point between the Outlet tower and main Beach running to the NE 8- 15 fow partially shore fishable #11 series 3 sets of 12 "C" trees each, on the N (outside) of the steel breakwater of the Main Boat Ramp; 1st set is 30` off the white drainage pipe, 2cnd set is same in the middle, 3rd set is same due N of NE corner (red light) all are 8- 15 fow and are shore fishable #12 closest set of posts to Main Boat Ramp 20 "C" trees and 30 "BB"s in and alongside posts 10- 15 fow not shore fishable #13 N 39 57 164 W 83 629 10 "C" trees 5 "BB"s in roughly 2 parallel rows W to E 8- 12 fow between 2 sets of posts closest to Main Boat Ramp partially shore fishable #14 2cnd set of posts closest to Main Boat Ramp 10 "C" 5 "supers" 8- 14 fow partially shore fishable


Hopefully she spawns and the little 'Gators find the trees and live to become Big 'Gators! Purely a selfish thing...more "Gators!


----------



## sc83

Intimidator said:


> It was a beautiful morning on CJ, the sky was grey, wind was out of the East with a nice Walleye ripple on the water......and the Gators were hungrey! I ended up with 2, one was just over 15" and he went home with me....and the other was almost 26 inches without squeezing the tail, she was HUGE, FAT, and BLOATED with eggs. I only took time to measure her quickly and then put her back in hopefully to spawn! I also caught my first WB of the year on the top 2.8 Jap swimmer
> 
> The BIG female Gator just grabbed the 3.8 Jap swimmer and I thought it was hung up in the rocks....no fight at all just a heavy drag and pull...I really had no idea what it was until it was close enough to the bank to see.....Man, I could've swore she was 30 inches...but not today! It felt good to put her back....I can guess about her weight but since I don't carry scales there's no reason...she was a PIG!
> 
> Only saw 1 other "Banker" and 1 fishing boat and at the MBR I saw the ODNR boat rig but NO sign of any Walleye Nets yet in normal locations!


Go figure. When I was up there yesterday the wind was blowing and there were small white caps on some waves. Did see the DNR put one net by the dam. Did get the stink off my pole at CC finally. Got one WB and a small saugeye. Gonna try and get back up to CJ Friday evening.


----------



## Intimidator

sc83 said:


> Go figure. When I was up there yesterday the wind was blowing and there were small white caps on some waves. Did see the DNR put one net by the dam. Did get the stink off my pole at CC finally. Got one WB and a small saugeye. Gonna try and get back up to CJ Friday evening.


Hey, now that the skunk is off for the year, you can relax and have fun! Hope to see you guys soon! Good fishing!

I guess the weather is going to get nasty for awhile....!


----------



## Intimidator

Since the weather is suppose to go down hill for awhile, Dale and I headed out to Clark Lake and it wasn't long before we found the Crappies again! The east wind seemed to push them to us and we used the same technique as Friday. Smoke/Silver Glitter was the color, under a bobber set @ 1.5', double twitch and pause. We ended up with 39 to clean (biggest about 10") and we got enough small ones for my Mother to "Bone Pick" all summer! This was a very good day!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## david11959

Mark Brumbaugh walleye pro will be at gander mtm saturday march 26th at 1 pm.
at the dayton ohio store


----------



## kschupp

Lowell, are the coords you're posting of the old fish attractors that have been placed or the new ones the you gusy have been working sooooo hard on this year. BTW, I for one really appreciate what you guys have done in the past and are doing now. I really wish I could help out, but I have physical limitations that keep me from doing things like this. Again, thanks for a job well done!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey are you and Dale leaving any crappies for the rest of the world to catch at Clark Lake? Seems you two have figured them out already out there this year. Nice job on the Walleyes,bet she was a pig.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey are you and Dale leaving any crappies for the rest of the world to catch at Clark Lake? Seems you two have figured them out already out there this year. Nice job on the Walleyes,bet she was a pig.


As you know CL was my Grandmothers favorite lake and I grew up on that lake, so I know it well! It has always been a challenging lake lately because it's filled in so much and is so shallow. If you want to throw artificial bait you have to use a bobber to keep the bait in the strike zone long enough because the water is so shallow and muddy. The Lake has limited cover/structure so every cement block, big rock, tire, or felled tree, etc, will hold crappie. Then you have to attract the fish without scaring them off. I've found over the years that if you just twitch the bobber and lure a couple times and then pause it the Crappie wil bite. Darker colors seem to work best because of the muddy conditions....We have had luck with Smoke/silver glitter and Bluegill.

It's sad to see such a wonderful resource neglected by the State, I understand the budget crunch but the neglect has gone on for many, many, years! 
CL is like a mini GLSM with the same issues...shallow, farmland run-off, and filling in with sediment, I think it was overall just a bad design and execution when it was built, it makes me very sad to see it in this condition but I guess it's a sign of the times! I look for it to have a major GLSM Bloom soon! 

The Gator looked like she could've popped...I have never seen such an extended belly...either through food or eggs....she could hardly move and didn't put up any fight at all! If fish could be miserable, she looked it!LOL


----------



## Doctor

Got to CJ about 10am today London hatchery truck was on the ramp and the boat was on the lake sampling the first net, they only got three good females from the net all the rest were still hard heard 26 females, males not milking yet either. Two nets out on the lake one at Whiskey Island the other in the bay south of the marina, that net yeilded no fish

I took pictures and will post later I have to get ready for work, they are making Saugeye taking the walleye eggs from CJ and mixing the milt from Sauger from the Ohio River.

Don't envy these guys that North wind was cold and brutal and the guys in the boat said the waves were rolling into the rear of the boat.

I have watched this for years and still enjoy going out and watching and talking to the guys, they are very good at explaining what there doing and how they do it, thankless job but helps out the state and our fisherys.

Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Got to CJ about 10am today London hatchery truck was on the ramp and the boat was on the lake sampling the first net, they only got three good females from the net all the rest were still hard heard 26 females, males not milking yet either. Two nets out on the lake one at Whiskey Island the other in the bay south of the marina, that net yeilded no fish
> 
> I took pictures and will post later I have to get ready for work, they are making Saugeye taking the walleye eggs from CJ and mixing the milt from Sauger from the Ohio River.
> 
> Don't envy these guys that North wind was cold and brutal and the guys in the boat said the waves were rolling into the rear of the boat.
> 
> I have watched this for years and still enjoy going out and watching and talking to the guys, they are very good at explaining what there doing and how they do it, thankless job but helps out the state and our fisherys.
> 
> Doc


Thanks Doc, pics would be appreciated! I can't get back out til tuesday...did they say how long they would be netting? Do they normally start @ 10:00 in case I can make it out?


----------



## Doctor

Brent,
They usually get there around 9am or 10, there were about 7 or 8 guys watching these guys do there thing...........Doc


----------



## RetiredScout

I'll be on my boat at CJ on Saturday even though the weather will not be that great, any suggestions for Walleye and/or crappie? I've only fished CJ once last summer and I am new to the area. 

Greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## Doctor

Lowell,

They didn't weight them or anything the three female looked like 7# each the males were in the 5-7# range, I have one picture the guy is holding a male in the boat they were just checking the males then tossing them back in the lake, only fish I din't see in the nets were my cats seemed everything else was in there including a big Crawfish...............Doc


----------



## Doctor

Here's the pictures I took today 3/24/2011










Truck set-up and waiting on the boat to return to dock










Guys showing us a male, he turned around and tossed it into the lake.










Three females in the tub, I was standing on the dock as I didn't want to get in these guys way










One of three females that they milked for eggs, once the eggs were removed the females looked skinny and released back into the lake.











The flow begins just started pushing on there belly's










Second female dumping










Bowl full of just three female walleye, they then took a small dropper and put a drop or two of Sauger milt that they had got from Ohio River sauger in this bowl and stirred it with a feather for three minutes. they said that this would make Saugeye fingerling's.










The fertilized eggs are then placed in the red tub for thirty seconds then transfered to the Blue tub for thirty minutes, Iodine is in these tubs , it will kill anything that is not supposed to be with the eggs like VHS,viruses,and any contaminates that sort of stuff.










Then the eggs are rinsed in these two tubs and then bottled up.

Pretty cool set-up and the guys answered all our questions and were really nice to explain what they did, I enjoy this every year and look forward to it, I don't fish for Walleye but I do catch my share chasing after the Catfish on CJ Brown, I do remember seeing them release a big Saugeye from the tank, Lynn caught a huge one at Tappen lake and Jim Corey told me what it was and that was the same fish had those dark splotches up on it's back


----------



## BlueBoat98

I'll finally be there on Saturday and perhaps Sunday morning. I've had to work all week. I hate when that happens. Looks like they'll still be there. 

They have a quota of some number of quarts of eggs and will keep going until they get that or as close as possible. There is no set date although it usually takes 10 to 14 days, as far as I know.

We should all appreciate Debbie and the crew. They apply their education and hard work for the benefit of Ohio lakes.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Doc, VERY NICE PICS! Thank you, very much! Dale really enjoyed them


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I are going to come out Sat morning if they are going to be there, he's all excited again to see them after Doc' pics!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Very nice posts and pics of the walleyes,gotta figure this is the only time of the year that those workers get to feel like rock stars with the people watching and admiring what they do.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Dale and I are going to come out Sat morning if they are going to be there, he's all excited again to see them after Doc' pics!


What time are you guys headed out? We might join you!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I have a question that might sound stupid. But can the walleye eggs not hatch on their own at CJ? I am confused at this whole setup and have never researched to see if they breed or anything here.


----------



## RetiredScout

I could be wrong on this but I have read that the walleye do not naturally reporduce on CJ.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> What time are you guys headed out? We might join you!


I'm going to try and be there about 9:30am, I'll have to stop a McD's first for Dale


----------



## Intimidator

Joe and Mike (Retired Scout).

There are conflicting "Schools of Thought" when it comes to Walleye reproduction in CJ. The ODNR says it does not happen naturally, while the fishermen who were raised here know that it does...."Nature always finds a way!" is a statement no one should ever doubt. The Walleye in CJ have remained disease free and are used in the State's Walleye/Saugeye stocking program. Their school of thought is that CJ is a Fertile, Deep (Dark) water system (sun will not reach the eggs), without shallow gravel bottoms (Walleye spawning substrate), and current to Oxygenate the fertilized eggs.

Now, go back to the statement no one should ever doubt...We know the Females have eggs and we know the Males "gleek" "milk" "whatever", we know where the shallow sandbars are that have currents (and other prime areas), and we catch "out of class" sizes, I could go on for arguments sake...but prefer just to enjoy the thought that it is "Nature's Secret"!


----------



## RetiredScout

I see your point of view and would always take the side of the local fisherman's knowledge anyways. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> I'm going to try and be there about 9:30am, I'll have to stop a McD's first for Dale


We might be there to see the show. We have to take the dog to the vet at 9am, then we'll stop by.

Before I told Ashley what was in the bowl, she said she would eat it b/c it looked like applesauce. Then I showed her the "extraction", and I told her that's what caviar is, fish eggs.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Hey fellas good to see the nets in! Anyone fishing sunday or monday mornings? I may be around for some fishing with a few friends


----------



## RetiredScout

Leaving for CJ, man it's cold outside. My chances of getting skunked - Good, my chances of the wife letting me go again when the weather is better - Below Average. So as you can see I just cannot pass up time on the water and with luck and the slow bite, I might catch a few. I'll post water temps when I get back.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Well, it's not good news, but it's not really bad either. The net crew did not bring in any Walleyes this morning. Very few, if any, fish are "flowing" due to the cold water and light conditions. There is a possibility that they will give up on getting eggs from C.J. this year as other locations are doing better. They will NOT be checking the nets on Sunday, the 27th. They will be back on Monday morning.

Also, a gate or valve or something is broken in the tower, so the Corps is dumping water down to about a foot below winter pool (1009 feet) They hope to have it fixed by the end of the week when they would normally close up to start bring it up to summer pool.

I'll tell you, it was COLD out there this morning. 28 degrees and a sharp NorthEast wind.... BRRRR. Water temp at around 39 degrees (4.1 C) according to the netting crew. The ODNR folk had to be there but that doesn't explain the crazy Wittenbergers who were about to put in three little sailboats! Yikes! Some club or class, I guess. Good thing they're young.

See you out there - when it warms up!

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Went out to watch the guys from ODNR haul in all those Gators today! Met several OGF guys and finally met RetireScout and his buddy who were fishin". Welcome these guys when you get a chance....great guys and Man, are they NUTS!

The ODNR guys didn't have a good day, NO Walleye to bring back, they said it's just too cold and they aren't going to pull the nets again until Monday. The water temp has dropped to 38 degrees now(it lost 4 degrees from yesterday)...so this cold front has killed things for awhile! 

It was just plain frigid out, but still the crazy, dedicated, Walleye guys (and a few even crazier boaters) were out in force just hoping to get a glimpse of a "Monster Gator"!


----------



## RetiredScout

It was great to be on CJ this today despite the temp and winds, I have no complaints as I got to go fishing. It was great meeting Intimidator this morning, thanks for the chat and helpful info. Found a few walleye in about 20ft of water just off the gravel bar north of the marina, they were hanging close to the bottom. We were only got a couple of bites that we almost didn't notice. We fished medium size minnows about 24 inches below 2 splitshot weights working it along the bottom. It was really slow but still worth the beating the weather gave us. We also found some walleye on the gravel point on the north side of the spillway in 22 ft of water, no bites though. I left CJ around 1230 because I was thoroughly frozen! Heck, had ice on the boat from the spray freezing. 

Hope to meet some more of you the next time I am at CJ.

Lowell, sorry I didn't help Fritz with the blocks. I was to darn cold and went home early.


----------



## easytobeme03

:B While im sad to say that these were not caught at mother CJ i would like to share them to just show that the season is starting off good and these are the type of fish we caught last year at CJ and can expect to catch this year and years to come due to all the efforts put into CJ by the friends of CJ and all who have helped to add structure to our home lake thank you all and many happy days fishing !


----------



## Intimidator

RetiredScout said:


> It was great to be on CJ this today despite the temp and winds, I have no complaints as I got to go fishing. It was great meeting Intimidator this morning, thanks for the chat and helpful info. Found a few walleye in about 20ft of water just off the gravel bar north of the marina, they were hanging close to the bottom. We were only got a couple of bites that we almost didn't notice. We fished medium size minnows about 24 inches below 2 splitshot weights working it along the bottom. It was really slow but still worth the beating the weather gave us. We also found some walleye on the gravel point on the north side of the spillway in 22 ft of water, no bites though. I left CJ around 1230 because I was thoroughly frozen! Heck, had ice on the boat from the spray freezing.
> 
> Hope to meet some more of you the next time I am at CJ.
> 
> Lowell, sorry I didn't help Fritz with the blocks. I was to darn cold and went home early.


You dude were just plain nuts!LOL 
Let us know the next time your wife lets you come out to play!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> :B While im sad to say that these were not caught at mother CJ i would like to share them to just show that the season is starting off good and these are the type of fish we caught last year at CJ and can expect to catch this year and years to come due to all the efforts put into CJ by the friends of CJ and all who have helped to add structure to our home lake thank you all and many happy days fishing !


Nice pics Don, I can't wait for Mother CJ to start sharing those big crappies again. This new Re-Forestation program is going to pay some Big dividends soon, hopefully you will be posting pics of record fish before long...probably caught by your better half!LOL


----------



## chuck71

RetiredScout said:


> It was great to be on CJ this today despite the temp and winds, I have no complaints as I got to go fishing. It was great meeting Intimidator this morning, thanks for the chat and helpful info. Found a few walleye in about 20ft of water just off the gravel bar north of the marina, they were hanging close to the bottom. We were only got a couple of bites that we almost didn't notice. We fished medium size minnows about 24 inches below 2 splitshot weights working it along the bottom. It was really slow but still worth the beating the weather gave us. We also found some walleye on the gravel point on the north side of the spillway in 22 ft of water, no bites though. I left CJ around 1230 because I was thoroughly frozen! Heck, had ice on the boat from the spray freezing.
> 
> Hope to meet some more of you the next time I am at CJ.
> 
> Lowell, sorry I didn't help Fritz with the blocks. I was to darn cold and went home early.



Darn cold it was! Man is the water down out there. We tried to pull a duck blind in the back and couldn't even get close. I was surprised to see the sailboaters going in as we were leaving. They didn't look to be prepared for the cold from what I could see. I was going to fish but after the ride to the north end I was done!


----------



## Doctor

I might try to get out this week in the am sometime if not too cold.........Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> I might try to get out this week in the am sometime if not too cold.........Doc


Hey Doc if you find a day that's not gonna be too cold you better be happy. I think it's supposed to be cold all this week. Which leads me to my next question,who forgot to turn the heat on already?


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Are the nets still out? If so, any luck?


I'm stopping by tomorrow to check! I haven't heard anything since Sat.


----------



## Doctor

I stopped out today I think they are going to pull the nets not much showing up still, the boat had not returned when I got ready to leave but the gys maning the tables said that they had got there qouta up North............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Stopped out for a quick Brunch and casted at the MBR for awhile without any bites! Waited around until 10 but no ODNR guys showed up so I left. Man, it was cold, 28 degrees and I was out fishing...or freezing...had ice forming on the guides from the braid....this is just crazy!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Stopped out for a quick Brunch and casted at the MBR for awhile without any bites! Waited around until 10 but no ODNR guys showed up so I left. Man, it was cold, 28 degrees and I was out fishing...or freezing...had ice forming on the guides from the braid....this is just crazy!LOL


28 degrees is exactly why I decided to stay indoors today and stir some things up on here.


----------



## RetiredScout

Sunday: Few showers. Highs in the low 50s and lows in the mid 40s.

What are the chances the bite will be better on Sunday? I might be able to get out of the house and again on the lake for a few hours and was curious what you all thought the prospects would be like.


----------



## Intimidator

RetiredScout said:


> Sunday: Few showers. Highs in the low 50s and lows in the mid 40s.
> 
> What are the chances the bite will be better on Sunday? I might be able to get out of the house and again on the lake for a few hours and was curious what you all thought the prospects would be like.


Heck, after last saturday it'll feel like summer for you guys!

The water is low and so are the water temps...fish slow (think ice fishing without ice)..what you used last week is probably your best bet....hit some trees for crappie and set the bait on their nose! Let me know if you received the reply to your message!


----------



## RetiredScout

Thanks for the update! How many feet is it down from last weekend? I did see your reply for a second then it disappeared for some reason. If you get a chance I would appreciate it if you can send it again. 

I think it will depend on what the wind is supposed to be like if I go out on the lake or not.

Thanks


----------



## Intimidator

RetiredScout said:


> Thanks for the update! How many feet is it down from last weekend? I did see your reply for a second then it disappeared for some reason. If you get a chance I would appreciate it if you can send it again.
> 
> I think it will depend on what the wind is supposed to be like if I go out on the lake or not.
> 
> Thanks


There's a site on one of these pages that is a direct link to the COE's CJ page, it's gives all the info etc....Blueboat, Doc, or Don, can you help? 
I think another foot!
Re-sent and PM'd!


----------



## BlueBoat98

It's down a foot from normal winter pool because they had to fix a valve or gate or something. Here is the link.

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html

The trouble is that they normally fill the lake in April. I sure hope it's fixed now so they can close it up on Friday.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Doctor

Hope they got it fixed there is a Catfish tournament out on CJ on the 16th of April so that lowering of the water is really going to effect the bite but I'll deal with it, I would really like to get into the mouth of Buck creek but the water has to be at 1010 ft for me to get back in there to those stumps and rocks, I drug the skeg back there at the beginning of March and the water was at 1009ft then so 1010 would allow me to make a mistake and still get out of there, tough swinging a 24 footer around in that thin of water but I can do it..............Doc


----------



## easytobeme03

last i was out there it was about a foot lower than last week hopefully they will let it fill up now so we can get a good start on the season


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> It's down a foot from normal winter pool because they had to fix a valve or gate or something. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html
> 
> The trouble is that they normally fill the lake in April. I sure hope it's fixed now so they can close it up on Friday.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


Thanks, I saved it to Favs, so I can get to it quick!


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> last i was out there it was about a foot lower than last week hopefully they will let it fill up now so we can get a good start on the season


I hope they start filling...were suppose to get alot of rain next week...that would help get the level back up quicker!

Hopefully things take off the same as before this cold front...I was seeing some nice Gators....and I'm dying for some huge WB and Crappie!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Hope they got it fixed there is a Catfish tournament out on CJ on the 16th of April so that lowering of the water is really going to effect the bite but I'll deal with it, I would really like to get into the mouth of Buck creek but the water has to be at 1010 ft for me to get back in there to those stumps and rocks, I drug the skeg back there at the beginning of March and the water was at 1009ft then so 1010 would allow me to make a mistake and still get out of there, tough swinging a 24 footer around in that thin of water but I can do it..............Doc


Are you guys gonna keep all those Cats from the Tourney?...Would be nice if you could donate all them Cats to help feed the hungry in Clark County...I might even join in......!LOL

I know, I'm Bad!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Are you guys gonna keep all those Cats from the Tourney?...Would be nice if you could donate all them Cats to help feed the hungry in Clark County...I might even join in......!LOL
> 
> I know, I'm Bad!


Oh no he's at it again,man you never give up on hating Mr.Whiskers do ya?LOL. You know if you wouldn't use such tasty smelling swimbaits those cats might not hit them as much. Then you wouldn't have to burden yourself with catching Docs' favorite fish.LOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Are you guys gonna keep all those Cats from the Tourney?...Would be nice if you could donate all them Cats to help feed the hungry in Clark County...I might even join in......!LOL
> 
> I know, I'm Bad!


No, all the "hungry" people in Clark County that live in the Urban Development Community are OK, since they drive nice cars on 22's and have plasma's, but live in Section 8 housing and have the food card, which drives up our mortgage to help pay for them. /rant


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Are you guys gonna keep all those Cats from the Tourney?...Would be nice if you could donate all them Cats to help feed the hungry in Clark County...I might even join in......!LOL
> 
> I know, I'm Bad!


Hey Brent, you notice my new Avatar?


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> No, all the "hungry" people in Clark County that live in the Urban Development Community are OK, since they drive nice cars on 22's and have plasma's, but live in Section 8 housing and have the food card, which drives up our mortgage to help pay for them. /rant


Come on Joey!.......I'm just trying to get rid of some Cats from CJ...Heck, I don't care who gets them! I'll take them to feed the "yotes, possums, and raccoons across the street in the woods....anything to lower that population and my aggravation!LOL 

Maybe I should supply the Tourney with Swimbaits!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Hey Brent, you notice my new Avatar?


Is that across the street at the "ponds"? Nice fish!....from this year?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Come on Joey!.......I'm just trying to get rid of some Cats from CJ...Heck, I don't care who gets them! I'll take them to feed the "yotes, possums, and raccoons across the street in the woods....anything to lower that population and my aggravation!LOL
> 
> Maybe I should supply the Tourney with Swimbaits!


Ashley will be more than happy to help you. You should have seen how many cats we took out of there last year. Give her 2 poles and shad or shrimp and she'll stay all day and night if she catches 1-2 an hour.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Is that across the street at the "ponds"? Nice fish!....from this year?


Yeah it was like last week at Reid on a mimic minnow, light blue color.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Ashley will be more than happy to help you. You should have seen how many cats we took out of there last year. Give her 2 poles and shad or shrimp and she'll stay all day and night if she catches 1-2 an hour.


That's why we have a LOVE/LOVE relationship....she loves Cats and I love that she loves them!LOL


----------



## Salmonid

Hey guys, gonna prefish CJ on Sat for cats, can any of you guys tell me what level the water is at, compared to Summer Pool, I know of a few places at lower water to really watch out for prop eaters...

Thanks, Ill be in a big white and Blue Sea Nymph with rod holder all over it, cant miss it.

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor

Mark,

Current level is at 1008 ft, that is a foot below winter pool which is 1009 ft, normal pool is 1012 during the summer, it's going to be shallow on the North end so boat with care as long as you don't go past Goose Island you should be Ok, if you do go past Goose Island stay to the left of it the Buck creek channel is right there should be able to see a series of stumps sticking up and the rockwall will be to the North of the stump line, bait has been a little tough to get lately, good luck...................Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Thanks Doc, Ill bring some frozen shad just in case and will report back after the trip any success. Are you fishing Veevay?? Im out, hafta work Fridays, what a bummer....

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor

Nope not fishing Vevay on call all weekend for the shop 

Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> No, all the "hungry" people in Clark County that live in the Urban Development Community are OK, since they drive nice cars on 22's and have plasma's, but live in Section 8 housing and have the food card, which drives up our mortgage to help pay for them. /rant


Glad you posted that one before I did. It's like that saying, "Great minds do think alike"LOL.


----------



## reiner52

gearing up for cj spring smallies again. anyone have any water temps for cj yet? be safe and good luck fishing?


----------



## Salmonid

Heres a short report, fished today from 9-2:30pm with Vbowler and Ohiooutdoors365, mostly the upper and middle of the lake looking for cats, no shad around marina or ramp area, caught several cats and most were nicer one 4-5 lbs, some anchored some drifting, did i mention the lake was VERY windy??? made it rough to see what was going on with your lines. BTW water was green, pretty clear and between 43.4 and 44.3 degres, cold!! Then the heavy hailstorm while running back in was very pleasant on the face, ever been hit with a big supply of peagravel ?? Thats what it felt like.

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Heres a short report, fished today from 9-2:30pm with Vbowler and Ohiooutdoors365, mostly the upper and middle of the lake looking for cats, no shad around marina or ramp area, caught several cats and most were nicer one 4-5 lbs, some anchored some drifting, did i mention the lake was VERY windy??? made it rough to see what was going on with your lines. BTW water was green, pretty clear and between 43.4 and 44.3 degres, cold!! Then the heavy hailstorm while running back in was very pleasant on the face, ever been hit with a big supply of peagravel ?? Thats what it felt like.
> 
> Salmonid


Thanks Mark for the water temps....at least you caught some nice fish!

The storms today were really hit and miss...hail is not fun when your out in it ...for sure!


----------



## Intimidator

I went over to a friends house in South Chuck and fished his 2 acre pond today from noon til 4. Tried out a few new toys and had my fish hits on the Dahlberg frog...they just killed that thing...these Bass just acted like they were starving...they hit anything you would throw, so I really don't know if my lures will work at CJ or not!...I have to say the Bass there are well fed and Fat because of the care they are given. After awhile it just becomes alittle old just catching fish after fish...I guess I like the Challenge that Mother CJ provides! Good fishing to All!


----------



## sisezz73

Going to give the lake a try at some bass Sunday. Just got me a boat looking to get out. White and Blue Ranger give me a shout if ya see me. And if I am stuck please pull me out.lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I went over to a friends house in South Chuck and fished his 2 acre pond today from noon til 4. Tried out a few new toys and had my fish hits on the Dahlberg frog...they just killed that thing...these Bass just acted like they were starving...they hit anything you would throw, so I really don't know if my lures will work at CJ or not!...I have to say the Bass there are well fed and Fat because of the care they are given. After awhile it just becomes alittle old just catching fish after fish...I guess I like the Challenge that Mother CJ provides! Good fishing to All!


Man here you are complaining about catching fish after fish in a private pond,spoiled are we?LOL Must be nice to have access to a private pond with bass willing to hitLOL. Hey look at it this way,it's practice on how to use your new toys so when you take 'em out to CJ you won't suck with them.LOL It's fun giving you crap especially when it's late at night and I'm getting tired. I figured you woulda been out with the masses at Clark fishing for the trout.


----------



## spfldbassguy

On a side note does anyone have the dates for the Free Fishing dates for this year. I wanna get my wife out there to try to put her on some crappie or some large/smallmouth and maybe even some cats.. Maybe if she catches a hawg or two she'll learn to like fishing more and begin to understand why I spend so much on fishing stuff.


----------



## crappie4me

free fishing days ohio may 7&8


----------



## spfldbassguy

crappie4me said:


> free fishing days ohio may 7&8


Hey thanks for the dates. Maybe now I'll be able to get her out there and who knows if she likes it enough I'll get her a license.


----------



## crappie4me

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey thanks for the dates. Maybe now I'll be able to get her out there and who knows if she likes it enough I'll get her a license.


you are welcome...lets hope she loves it as much as we do


----------



## Intimidator

Took Dale back to my friend's "Fish Barrel" yesterday from 1-4 and after I had caught a few I decided to hang it up and just let him catch fish and I'd release them for him...he was able to get actual fish to fish training and Info! These big Bass just tore him up and after catching and dragging in about 20 of them he was tired and ready to go home..after supper he went to bed about 7pm....it was a nice quiet night!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Intimidator, do you think he actually got tired of catching fish? THAT just generally doesn`t happen too often...am sure he enjoyed that...just don`t end up "spoiling" him!


Yep! He was actually "Tired", his arms were sore this morning when I talked to him before school. He hauled in several that were in the 4-5lb range! I'm pretty sure he realizes and I told him again that this does not happen at a "Normal" lake for various reasons!!!


----------



## Intimidator

If anyone is interested...TJ Stallings new Crappie magazine is availble to read FREE online @ www.crappienow.com.


----------



## chuck71

In reference to Doc's instructions for the north end with the shallow water....


There are actually some stumps or rocks about 100 yards south of goose island that I managed to find with my motor. Also, just out from goose island directly to the west are two very large slabs of concrete about 6' underneath the surface of the water. Good luck if trying to get back up in there!


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> In reference to Doc's instructions for the north end with the shallow water....
> 
> 
> There are actually some stumps or rocks about 100 yards south of goose island that I managed to find with my motor. Also, just out from goose island directly to the west are two very large slabs of concrete about 6' underneath the surface of the water. Good luck if trying to get back up in there!


So after finding all that mess....did you catch anything!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

You gonna be out there for your brunch tommorrow Brent? If the wind has died down I might try to get out there sometime after 10am.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> You gonna be out there for your brunch tommorrow Brent? If the wind has died down I might try to get out there sometime after 10am.


Brunch it is!


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> Cousin was out at CJ, said gravel bar (#18 series) NW of the Marina was hosting a gentleman and close to a teenager, apparently catching a couple of fish...been there, done that a few calm balmy summer nights; would LOVE to again...old gravel pit steep edge 45` out...some splashes like a cement block hitting a mill pond, a couple of memberable unstoppable power runs comparable to foul hooking a nuclear attack submarine at emergency full flank speed with 110% on the reactor...


I love it when you talk dirty like that.


----------



## Doctor

chuck71 said:


> In reference to Doc's instructions for the north end with the shallow water....
> 
> 
> There are actually some stumps or rocks about 100 yards south of goose island that I managed to find with my motor. Also, just out from goose island directly to the west are two very large slabs of concrete about 6' underneath the surface of the water. Good luck if trying to get back up in there!


Oh Boy didn't know anything about those slabs of concrete to the West of Goose island, thats a major rock wall south of Goose I'll post a picture of it when the water was draw down to build the boat ramps. thanks for the heads up Chuck71, hope the motor didn't take too hard of a beating.......Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent hope your brunch out there went well,too damn windy for me today.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent hope your brunch out there went well,too damn windy for me today.


I casted a few times at the MBR (white caps and wind blown waves breaking on shore) and then went to the Marina to try and find a wind break and casted a few more...no bites...35 degrees and Gail Force winds from the WNW made it too cold for even a "Manly Man" like me!LOL

No water was coming out of the Dam...hopefully she is fillin' up!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> I casted a few times at the MBR (white caps and wind blown waves breaking on shore) and then went to the Marina to try and find a wind break and casted a few more...no bites...35 degrees and Gail Force winds from the WNW made it too cold for even a "Manly Man" like me!LOL
> 
> No water was coming out of the Dam...hopefully she is fillin' up!


We went out yesterday at the spillway and the rock wall. There was water coming out yesterday, but not at a high rate of speed. Didn't get anything at the spillway, then we went to the rocks. Man it was low. Lowest I have ever seen it, may 10-15 feet away from the concrete walkway at the rocks. We had some cut shad out on bottom and had a couple runs, but then it got really cold and we left about 7 or 8.


----------



## Salmonid

Lake is at 1009.1 ft, ( just .1 over Winter Pool), it is up about 7" overnight and apparently rising. Once you get to page below, click the blue highlighted "1009.1" and on the bottom graph, you can see in RED how much is flowing OUT of the lake vs in BLUE what is coming into the lake.

Check out: 
http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/ccl/

For more info. 

Salmonid


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> So after finding all that mess....did you catch anything!LOL


I was going to fish but with temps in the mid 20's I left the rods in teh truck. I went out there to pull a duck blind... I'll be out again soon. I couldn't get anywhere close!


----------



## spfldbassguy

If I can get my behind to bed here soon I might try to get out in the morning at some point as long as there's not too much wind.


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Lake is at 1009.1 ft, ( just .1 over Winter Pool), it is up about 7" overnight and apparently rising. Once you get to page below, click the blue highlighted "1009.1" and on the bottom graph, you can see in RED how much is flowing OUT of the lake vs in BLUE what is coming into the lake.
> 
> Check out:
> http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/ccl/
> 
> For more info.
> 
> Salmonid


Hopefully with all this rain and what's coming she fills fast...with the creeks, streams, and rivers running at the top of their banks it shouldn't take long! I'd like to have the water at summer pool and see if the WB go up the creek to spawn....we've had about 3 classes that have lake spawned...will be interesting to see if they are still programmed to go upstream. 
Hopefully all you "Mad Catters" can get up North safely and put a hurtin' on some of those Felines!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Even if they go up the creek I think I'll stick to fishing for themon the main lake,less ticks and less hassles that way


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Even if they go up the creek I think I'll stick to fishing for themon the main lake,less ticks and less hassles that way


Me too! 
I'm just too "Sweet"....the ticks and 'skeeters love me! MAXI DEET is my FRIEND!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Can't wait for WB this year. Going to make a killing! I told my brother you wouldn't believe how many you can catch, and he just rolls his eyes. He doesn't like fishing at CJ, he only likes fishing at Reid or at a golf course he fishes at b/c he can catch fish there. I told him if he was out with us last year and saw what we were catching, he would give CJ a chance and not talk down about it.

I'm going to try to catch 2-3 at a time on 1 line, just have like 2 jigs tied on at once a foot apart and see how that does.

You don't have to go way in deep at the creek to catch them, there are special spots where you don't have to bring out a machete to get to and fish for them. Caught our biggest ones there last year, many of them 1/2 inch away from Fish Ohio sizes.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Lowell Turner - likely as you said a BIG cat. There are some real hawg catfish in CJ, but they are hard to catch. Catfish are so numerous along with baitfish in that lake that it seems you catch hundreds of channels under 6 lbs. I catch the occasional large channel in the summer (> 27 inches), but early spring and again in the fall are when I have boated the largest fish. Fall for me has been the most productive, but I also am on the lake more in Sept/Oct than March/April.

Sept 21, 2007 (I remember because my b-day is 22nd and I cleared this day to fish for my b-day) I caught several BIG cats and had my best day ever on CJ. I actually sighted them boiling on shad in the north end in some stumps. I caught a fish per cast and hooked up within seconds every time. I believe 9 fish were channels that were 26-33 inches! I was using OH river gear - abu 6500 and 30lb big game line. I only stopped when I ran out of fresh shad. It was unusually warm and the sun was high in the sky.

After getting more shad and returning the fish were gone. I went out to the deep ledges just northwest of the main lake humps and tossed down some fresh smashed shad. As soon it it went down my rod bumped once and was locked into the rod holder. After a brief battle I boated a 22lb blue - my very first blue from CJ ever after hundreds and hundreds of catfish. Not 10 minutes later I had a hard run on a line and when I engaged the reel it was peeling line! The circle hook found home and I had a HUGE fish on (I have caught some good sized cats in OH RIVER and Muskigum); this fish was HUGE. I adjusted my reel down (foolishly) and tried to muscle the fish....my line snapped. The way this fish peeled off my line amazed me - even after just being shocked with the largest cat I've ever caught out of CJ and the first Blue I wasn't expecting anything like that! That line is very hard to break and I believe it had a bad spot from the previous fishing form looking at it.

I have also had a large cat take shad off a Zebco 33 on a good rod and peel my line off until it was gone and SNAP. That was at night on the North end and I expect it was one of the few big Flatheads in there??? I'm able to catch 10 pound channels on the rig so it was huge. There are a few Flatheads in CJ at the 50+ pound mark I know of because they have bene transplanted there by big river guys. I've not caught one of them, but they exist.

I have tried fishing the old gravel pit for Blues figuring they would hold in that cooler water when things heat up....never caught anything there other than channels. Same can be said of the deep ledges NW of the humps, except for this single day with the big Blue and the lost beast. I would have to think this spot would hold some of the Blues in this lake year round as well.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Can't wait for WB this year. Going to make a killing! I told my brother you wouldn't believe how many you can catch, and he just rolls his eyes. He doesn't like fishing at CJ, he only likes fishing at Reid or at a golf course he fishes at b/c he can catch fish there. I told him if he was out with us last year and saw what we were catching, he would give CJ a chance and not talk down about it.
> 
> I'm going to try to catch 2-3 at a time on 1 line, just have like 2 jigs tied on at once a foot apart and see how that does.
> 
> You don't have to go way in deep at the creek to catch them, there are special spots where you don't have to bring out a machete to get to and fish for them. Caught our biggest ones there last year, many of them 1/2 inch away from Fish Ohio sizes.


 Isn't that always the case when someone really talk down on a lake all the time,either they don't fish it enough or haven't had much success(hence my comments about Clark Lake).
The bad thing about the creek for me is it doesn't matter where I fish it I still attract a million ticks and I really don't like those little boogers.
Did Brent talk you into doing the two jig thing for WB? You know that's how he fishes his rigs and he seems to like his results.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> Isn't that always the case when someone really talk down on a lake all the time,either they don't fish it enough or haven't had much success(hence my comments about Clark Lake).
> The bad thing about the creek for me is it doesn't matter where I fish it I still attract a million ticks and I really don't like those little boogers.
> Did Brent talk you into doing the two jig thing for WB? You know that's how he fishes his rigs and he seems to like his results.


Yeah, but the thing is he goes to places and doesn't catch anything for days and keeps going back just to see if he can catch anything, but yet still hates CJ.

He told me about that and I'm going to try it, and he talked Ashley into his Jap stuff, she's excited to catch a Wally Gator before me. Plus she might get out of her skunk this weekend since we are going out for some cats that Brent hates. I'm going to take pictures of us releasing them back into the water and send them to him.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Yeah, but the thing is he goes to places and doesn't catch anything for days and keeps going back just to see if he can catch anything, but yet still hates CJ.
> 
> He told me about that and I'm going to try it, and he talked Ashley into his Jap stuff, she's excited to catch a Wally Gator before me. Plus she might get out of her skunk this weekend since we are going out for some cats that Brent hates. I'm going to take pictures of us releasing them back into the water and send them to him.


Man you gotta get him out there when the crappie and WB turn on. Let him hook into and land a few of CJs' big cats and he'll be singing a different tune about the place I'd bet.

I was thinking of doing the same thing this weekend,fishing for some cats. I might try to get my little boy out there for some bluegill/cat action as well. He seemed to like it when they would "talk back to me" after i landed them.


----------



## firecat

yeah I think I am going to try and get out there tomorrow as well. I definitely will have my two boys with me. Tracker targa with the monster rod holders on the back. I definitely will be catfishing if I can find some shad.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> He told me about that and I'm going to try it, and he talked Ashley into his Jap stuff, she's excited to catch a Wally Gator before me. Plus she might get out of her skunk this weekend since we are going out for some cats that Brent hates. I'm going to take pictures of us releasing them back into the water and send them to him.


Now that is just plain messed up! You two need to take those Cats home and then you cook them up for Ashley....make her a nice romantic meal!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

firecat said:


> yeah I think I am going to try and get out there tomorrow as well. I definitely will have my two boys with me. Tracker targa with the monster rod holders on the back. I definitely will be catfishing if I can find some shad.


Welcome aboard! Well, being Doc's son I didn't have to think twice about where your loyalties are...when it comes to fish! How come all you Cat guys don't eat 'em??? I'm a crappie, WB, and Walley Gator dude and I eat my catch!LOL Come-on...Cat got your tongue...clean some of them Cats out for me!!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Went out today from 10:30 - 3:00 in the afternoon. Overcast the whole time, wind out of the NNE, water was chilly, 10-15 guys fished the Marina, 2 boats out, 1 boat fished the N Handicap Sandbar the whole time I was there
Fished for crappie the whole time...it was slow....Ended up with 7 non-keepers, a 10" LM, and a 15" Fish Ohio (13+). No crappies were caught in open water and no one else was catching them either. A couple guys were catching small crappie out of the trees by the bait shop. All the crappie that I caught were in the trees, the big one was in lake side trees. Smoke/Silver glitter caught everything...added a little sparkle to get their attention!
Dale and I will be out tomorrow...maybe headed to CL first!


----------



## bigdino81

When will the whites start hitting id like to come up and get in to some nice ones


----------



## Intimidator

bigdino81 said:


> When will the whites start hitting id like to come up and get in to some nice ones


Last year it was towards the end of April...look at the first few posts of this thread....that's one reason why we kept this going to use as a reference!


----------



## bigdino81

Thank you much


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Am sure you will out do your season last yr, Sir Intimidator; and THAT was 1 for the books; just do your best to keep those BIG mean ole catfish off your snag free jigs as you hurl them into the worst of that grarly forest...LOL!!! HERE, KITTY, KITTY...


Come on Lowell....I know you like "Cat and chips"....My new Motto; "Help Save Real Fish, Eat A Cat"!LOL


----------



## firecat

REAL FISH???? Hell to a cat every other fish is just one thing....LUNCH!!!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Mr.Intimidator,

What have we ever done to you to have earned so much dislike from you? All we've done is take a bite at those squid smelling Japanese swimbaits that you're tossing into our lake. Judging from your comments I guess this means war mister. That's it from now on we the catfish of CJ are gonna hound you and your sweet smelling lures to death. You won't be able to fish anywhere in OUR lake without having to deal with a few of us. For the record please don't cry when we "stick ya" and draw a little blood. 
 Sincerely,
The Cats of CJ



hahahahaahhaaahhhahahahahahhaahahahahahahaahahahahahaahahhaahhahahaahaahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahaahhahaaaaaaahhhhhaahhahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhaahahahahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaahahhahahahaha


----------



## Intimidator

lollmao!

Good fishing to all! Hopefully we'll see ya out on the water today! Dale and I will be in a Red "Intimidator" GMC 4x4, 4 door, short bed!


----------



## yakfish

I am going to try and get out there in a couple days. anybody know the water temps right now?


----------



## Intimidator

Well, we made it out and headed to CL first but it was crowded and all of Dale's spots were taken by "Trouters", so we headed to CJ to fish for 'Gators by the dam. We drove through the Marina and it had quite a few fishermen...we asked a couple people how they were doing and they weren't doing any good! We made it to the dam and casted until the rains came, we didn't catch anything or even get a bite...Dale and I both agreed that it wasn't a skunk because we could have went to the trees to catch a small crappie or 'gill but we didn't want to get wet or wait in the truck....Hey, these are his rules and I'm playing by them!LOL. 

Water temp was 43...the guy wasn't very sure! Wind ENE

I'll be out tomorrow...noonish!


----------



## spfldbassguy

I asked the little guy around 6pm if he wanted to go fishing and you shoulda seen how fast he grabbed his shoes. I had to remind him to put on some socks first. I had to cut some ragged spots of the line ( need to respool) off and retie both rods. Got that done and we headed out the door to go buy some waxworms. We fished the marina inbetween a few other folks. Since the lake is still low I decided that we was gonna fish off one of the concrete walls. He ended up catching two dinky warmouths on the waxworms. I really wasn't fishing myself I figured with two lines in the water he'd have a better chance of landing some fish. He would've had a fairly decent bluegill but he fooled around and let it get off,oh well that the life of a fisherman. You win some,you lose some.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, were they actually fishing cover? Inside or outside the Marina? Handicap Platform? When you can, set a day aside ...


The only ones fishing cover were the boys at the Marina...they weren't doing any good....and were using minnows.....that area has been murdered this year!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I asked the little guy around 6pm if he wanted to go fishing and you shoulda seen how fast he grabbed his shoes. I had to remind him to put on some socks first. I had to cut some ragged spots of the line ( need to respool) off and retie both rods. Got that done and we headed out the door to go buy some waxworms. We fished the marina inbetween a few other folks. Since the lake is still low I decided that we was gonna fish off one of the concrete walls. He ended up catching two dinky warmouths on the waxworms. I really wasn't fishing myself I figured with two lines in the water he'd have a better chance of landing some fish. He would've had a fairly decent bluegill but he fooled around and let it get off,oh well that the life of a fisherman. You win some,you lose some.


Hey, at least this years skunk is off!


----------



## biggredj

Hey anyone got any tips on where to fish out here at buck creek? Goin for the first time trying to get some advice 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Doctor

My Granddaughter and I fished CJ Brown today 4/10 2011, North end at one time had three and four foot rollers, had to pull anchor a few times on the boat because the waves were washing the water out from underneath the boat and the boat was settling down into the mud, ended up with 19 Channel cats with the biggest at 8#, fished from noon till 4pm, got rained on for about 10 min. then cleared up marina water temp was 48 degrees, main lake was 46 degrees and the North end was 58 degrees yea no typo mistake here, heres a few pictures..........Doc


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Well we were out today around 11ish for a couple hours, trying for anything we could. Nothing. Talked to a couple people on boats and they didn't get anything either. We fished the rock wall as far down as the signs would let us, I had cut shad out and she had shrimp out, and we were tossing a lot of other stuff as well. It was a little windy out for some of the stuff I wanted to through, so we decided to pack up and head home to try to clear up some of the garage and clean up from the remodeling that is going on here at home. Hopefully now that it is warming up the bite will be on.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Now that is just plain messed up! You two need to take those Cats home and then you cook them up for Ashley....make her a nice romantic meal!LOL


Now, if she ate fish, then I would take more home. But the only fish she said she liked was down in Florida and that was fresh fried Grouper! Man that was good. I have had her try walleye, perch, WB, cat, and she doesn't like it, I even had her try the grouper from the store, and she wasn't having it.

We might have to find a time to meet up and fish, this quarter in school is pretty relax, so I'm not as busy as I usually am, good thing too since the season is upon us.


----------



## biggredj

Thanks for the advice lowell I wish I'd have try'd it out today I ended up at cc with nothing but a lost trap and some good practice on tying jigs/hooks for the gf...now I ain't from up and around there but my girl lives 10 minutes from there so I've been thinkin bout checking it out especially if there are some big cats...this might sound stupid but is cj and buck creek the same thing or what lol and what size cats are in there flats blues channels what can I expect? Is it closed at night? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hey, at least this years skunk is off!


His skunk at CJ is off but mine out there is still on seeing how all I did was cast and hook 'em for him. He did the rest,even properly practiced catch and release. My skunk for 2011 has been off for 2 weeks or so I just didn't post it.


----------



## spfldbassguy

biggredj said:


> Thanks for the advice lowell I wish I'd have try'd it out today I ended up at cc with nothing but a lost trap and some good practice on tying jigs/hooks for the gf...now I ain't from up and around there but my girl lives 10 minutes from there so I've been thinkin bout checking it out especially if there are some big cats...this might sound stupid but is cj and buck creek the same thing or what lol and what size cats are in there flats blues channels what can I expect? Is it closed at night?
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


There's some big cats in CJ,Channels,Blues,and some Flat Heads. If your woman only lives 10 min from CJ you should definitely check it out and yes you can fish it all night long if you choose to do so.


----------



## biggredj

Sounds good I'm defiantly going to be doing some fishing there this summer than...so the gravel bar almost divides the lake or at least a portion all the way across? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> My Granddaughter and I fished CJ Brown today 4/10 2011, North end at one time had three and four foot rollers, had to pull anchor a few times on the boat because the waves were washing the water out from underneath the boat and the boat was settling down into the mud, ended up with 19 Channel cats with the biggest at 8#, fished from noon till 4pm, got rained on for about 10 min. then cleared up marina water temp was 48 degrees, main lake was 46 degrees and the North end was 58 degrees yea no typo mistake here, heres a few pictures..........Doc


Like I said when you called .....Congrats and Thanks for the info! 
Your Granddaughter is a keeper, A chip off the ol' DOC!

Make sure you teach her, "Catch and Eat"!LOL
"Save A REAL Fish, Eat A Cat!"


----------



## ssouthard

Good Morning all,

launched the boat and tested yesterday. Heard there is a walleye bite on shore casting, sounds like its going to be a great season, lets hope.


----------



## [email protected]

I fished yesterday from about 10:30 til 2:30p. I stayed in the South half and temps ranged from 48 to 51. I'm pretty sure I saw ur averagejoe next to "No Fishing beyond this point" sign. After tangling my line around the prop of my trolling motor twice and once around the outboard I managed 7 keeper crappie, 10 short crappie (like 1/4" short), 2 small white bass, 13" short walleye, and a decent bluegill. All fish were caught in 30 FOW just off the bottom. Got soaked racing a sailboarder towards the ramp who was pulling an impressive 35mph.


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> I fished yesterday from about 10:30 til 2:30p. I stayed in the South half and temps ranged from 48 to 51. I'm pretty sure I saw ur averagejoe next to "No Fishing beyond this point" sign. After tangling my line around the prop of my trolling motor twice and once around the outboard I managed 7 keeper crappie, 10 short crappie (like 1/4" short), 2 small white bass, 13" short walleye, and a decent bluegill. All fish were caught in 30 FOW just off the bottom. Got soaked racing a sailboarder towards the ramp who was pulling an impressive 35mph.


Congrats! Not a bad day out...thanks for the temps, it really helps the cause!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out in-between storms today for lunch from Eleven til Noon-Thirty. Wind was blowing out of the West so I headed for the "Wind Block Area", I'm beginning to really like this type of weather pattern for Walleye fishing ...I casted for an hour and had no bites...it started sprinkling and I got a nice hit and managed to land another (#8) 'Gator that went 19", he's in the back of my truck in-between 3 bags of ice until I can get home.
Caught him on the 3.8" Green/Chart again...the bad news is Keitech is no longer making that color and I only have about 5 left. I've been emailing all over the World trying to buy any left over stock....I guess I'll have to start trying another color!

There were 2 boats out on the water, One was up North raiding Doc's Catfish area and One was leaving by the time I drove over to the MBR. Didn't have time to make it back to the Marina but there were alot of cars coming from there as I left the Ramp.

Looks like Brunch is a go for tomorrow...we'll see what the front does!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

[email protected] said:


> I fished yesterday from about 10:30 til 2:30p. I stayed in the South half and temps ranged from 48 to 51. I'm pretty sure I saw ur averagejoe next to "No Fishing beyond this point" sign. After tangling my line around the prop of my trolling motor twice and once around the outboard I managed 7 keeper crappie, 10 short crappie (like 1/4" short), 2 small white bass, 13" short walleye, and a decent bluegill. All fish were caught in 30 FOW just off the bottom. Got soaked racing a sailboarder towards the ramp who was pulling an impressive 35mph.


Yes, that was us fishing there, on the right side of the "DO NOT ENTER" or whatever it says. Yes, we saw you get caught up in the prop, I felt bad for ya, plus I know how it feels. I was fishing at Indian Lake and a pontoon boat took some of my line from my catfish pole. Nice job on the fish, we got skunked!


----------



## Intimidator

Made it to CJ around 8am, No boats on the lake and the only idiot fishing was going to be me!LOL The wind was blowing hard out of the NNW but the clouds were moving NNE. The air temp had dropped to 43 degrees (so says the truck), the water was white capped and rollin'. I knew there would only be one place to fish so I went to the point of the N. Breaker Wall and casted swimbaits and cranks for a hour and a half. The nice part was I could almost cast to the gas dock!. I did manage to catch a nice 14" WB that put up a good fight and a 11" crappie. The temp continued to drop so I left after 9:30...I knew the conditions weren't good but even during the worst weather if you can still catch a fish or two, I guess it was a success!
Good fishing to all!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Caught him on the 3.8" Green/Chart again...the bad news is Keitech is no longer making that color and I only have about 5 left. I've been emailing all over the World trying to buy any left over stock....I guess I'll have to start trying another color!


Man you're screwed now huh,LOL. Told you you need to learn how to pour your own soft plastics. Plus if you get good enough someone will buy them and you'll become a millionare and you can retire. On the other hand I do know where there's two of them snagged at if you feel like taking a swim.LOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Man you're screwed now huh,LOL. Told you you need to learn how to pour your own soft plastics. Plus if you get good enough someone will buy them and you'll become a millionare and you can retire. On the other hand I do know where there's two of them snagged at if you feel like taking a swim.LOL


It may come to that!...you mean we couldn't snag them like your sunglasses!LOL Jeff and I talked about that, but Keitech's "secret" plastic is the key to the movement and scent holding properties.


----------



## Salmonid

Any of you guys on here gonna fish the Catfish tourney this Sat up at CJ? ( besides Doc/Larry and Josh) Hoping for a great turnout, if interested, check out Twistedwhiskerz.com and I do believe you can bank or boat fish this tourney. 

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Any of you guys on here gonna fish the Catfish tourney this Sat up at CJ? ( besides Doc/Larry and Josh) Hoping for a great turnout, if interested, check out Twistedwhiskerz.com and I do believe you can bank or boat fish this tourney.
> 
> Salmonid


Looks like the times are 7:00am (sign in) til 4:00 pm (weigh-in) for those interested...I going to try and come out with Dale for the weigh-ins!


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff and I headed out around 10:30 and I fished til 2 (had to get Dale)...Jeff wanted more and headed back out, so I don't know how he did afterwards yet! Wind started out of the West and changed to the North during the day. Water temps were 51 to 52 on the Main Lake and we didn't go North....I thought I'd leave some Cats for this Saturday!LOL. 
Jeff has a New "Toy" and it worked Fantastic...you can see everything! We couldn't find any fish in our normal locations and NONE in the trees that we looked at. We didn't even find any schools of shad AT ALL! We finally found fish in 30 ft of water and 1 to 4 ft off the bottom. We tried every combo we could think of and finally Jeff switched to jigging live minnows and started catching nice fish. He caught several nice FAT crappie, and a SOLID WB, and of course a nice Fat Channel Cat...as hard as I tried...he wouldn't keep it! I told him it was the perfect eatin' size but to no avail!
As for me....being hard headed and refusing to give up on artificials.....Actually Jeff wouldn't allow me to use his minnows! So I ended up going home with a Sweet Country POLECAT smell emanating from my being! I can't even bring myself to say it!
So the moral of the story is...The water is still chilly, the crappie are not chasing lures, yet, they are deep and running in schools, and if you stick a half dead minnow in front of them they will take it! Hopefully, we'll be back out tomorrow and I can be cleansed!


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> Jeff has a New "Toy" and it worked Fantastic...you can see everything! We couldn't find any fish in our normal locations and NONE in the trees that we looked at. We didn't even find any schools of shad AT ALL! We finally found fish in 30 ft of water and 1 to 4 ft off the bottom.


Sir Intimidator,
Would Jeff's new toy happen to be one of the new Humminbird DI fish finders? I got a 596cs HD DI fish finder a couple of weeks ago and have been itching to try it out. I'm hoping to get the boat on the water in the very near future weather permitting. The wife and I went out on Sunday afternoon but the winds were way too heavy for us and we fished near the back wall of the marina. We slayed the baby blue gills (3" long) for a couple of hours and decided to hang it up.


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out again at 10:30 and went to the Marina. Wind was out of the ENE and the lake had a nice chop. Saw 6 boats lined up fishing in 30 foot of water as I crossed Robert Eastman...at least they could post their results for the free info they received. Two guys were out on Whiskey Island fishing...that was a long walk! Heavy boat traffic heading up to the North of the lake. 
Fish the trees and got the skunk off early. Caught 3 dinks and no keepers, the guys by the baitshop were only catching dinks also...no one else was catching anything so I decided to try the 30' area. Got over there and there were still 3 boat battling for position...I couldn't cast out to where I needed to be so I decided to leave and went to Clark Lake. On my way out I met up with MADFISHER and talked to him for awhile, hopefully he starts posting again so we all can hook up and fish. "Madfisher is in the house!"
Clark Lake was ON and I ended up with 27 keepers and left at 2:00 to clean them. Smoke/Silver Glitter and bobber set at 1 foot. Good fishing to all!


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Sir Intimidator,
> Would Jeff's new toy happen to be one of the new Humminbird DI fish finders? I got a 596cs HD DI fish finder a couple of weeks ago and have been itching to try it out. I'm hoping to get the boat on the water in the very near future weather permitting. The wife and I went out on Sunday afternoon but the winds were way too heavy for us and we fished near the back wall of the marina. We slayed the baby blue gills (3" long) for a couple of hours and decided to hang it up.


It was,.... a little Humming Bird that looks down and shows you all the little underwater secrets!LOL 
It works really well and he didn't really have time to set it up right yet.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> "Madfisher is in the house!"!


I miss Dan! Glad to hear there are a couple fish bitin down there, walleyes on fire here!


----------



## cajun willie

Happy New Year folks! Yea i know its late, but this is my first post of the year. Uncle Sam has been keeping me busy. Hope everyone is well. Brent did i read a few post back that you thinking bout buying a boat. Fish of CJ "look out" if you buy one.  I'll be making a few trips up that way this year, how many depends on the price of gas. Dang it getting high already. Might have to join yall bank fishing folks. lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> ...I couldn't cast out to where I needed to be so I decided to leave and went to Clark Lake. On my way out I met up with MADFISHER and talked to him for awhile, hopefully he starts posting again so we all can hook up and fish. "Madfisher is in the house!"
> Clark Lake was ON and I ended up with 27 keepers and left at 2:00 to clean them. Smoke/Silver Glitter and bobber set at 1 foot. Good fishing to all!


Why couldn't you cast out to where you needed to,your age catching up with you already?LOL (You know I couldn't pass up an opportunity to give you some grief)

Well the smoke/silver glitter set a 1ft seems to definitely be the ticket out there out Clark. Sounds like you had some fun on your half day off. Man it must be nice to take a half day off seeing how you don't really work while your at work,LOL(sorry had to slip another one in on ya).


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I miss Dan! Glad to hear there are a couple fish bitin down there, walleyes on fire here!


Geeze! I'd say! It's still slow here! The ODNR got all their eggs from up North...that last cold spell killed CJ for awhile! It's gettin' close for WB...you comin' down!

So how big was the sun-set fish....26+?? I'm still lookin' for "The CJ 30" I think if it ever happens it may get mounted!

You should have told the barber to take some off the ears too!LOL (Couldn't let that one go, Steve is rubbing off on me!)


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> Happy New Year folks! Yea i know its late, but this is my first post of the year. Uncle Sam has been keeping me busy. Hope everyone is well. Brent did i read a few post back that you thinking bout buying a boat. Fish of CJ "look out" if you buy one.  I'll be making a few trips up that way this year, how many depends on the price of gas. Dang it getting high already. Might have to join yall bank fishing folks. lol


Willie! Man, you guys are reminding me of the commercial where the guy wakes up after hibernating for the Winter and is freaking out as he wanders over to his friends BBQ.
I'm glad to hear that both You and Dan (Madfisher) are finished with your Winter hibernation...Welcome Back!LOL

I'm wanting to get a boat!....my wife still hasn't said OK...Big Difference!LOL

Hope the family is well!

Let us know before you come up...WB are gettin' close!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Why couldn't you cast out to where you needed to,your age catching up with you already?LOL (You know I couldn't pass up an opportunity to give you some grief)
> 
> Well the smoke/silver glitter set a 1ft seems to definitely be the ticket out there out Clark. Sounds like you had some fun on your half day off. Man it must be nice to take a half day off seeing how you don't really work while your at work,LOL(sorry had to slip another one in on ya).


The wind was Out of the ENE and blowing the lures back into my face! I let you know when age catches up to me!LOL Until then my "Mountain Goat" and "Lewis and Clark status" remains intact!LOL

Smoke/SG will also be the ticket at CJ when the Crappie turn on their...then adjust your colors as the fry start hatching. 

As for your last comment...Buddy!.....those are the benefits of working hard early in life and now being "OLD"!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> The wind was Out of the ENE and blowing the lures back into my face! I let you know when age catches up to me!LOL Until then my "Mountain Goat" and "Lewis and Clark status" remains intact!LOL
> 
> Smoke/SG will also be the ticket at CJ when the Crappie turn on their...then adjust your colors as the fry start hatching.
> 
> As for your last comment...Buddy!.....those are the benefits of working hard early in life and now being "OLD"!LOL


Yeah it's just a matter of time before things start heating up out there. Til then it looks like it's minnows/small shad fished really deep.

I think you work harder at figuring out the fish of CJ than you do your day job.LOL Too bad you can't get paid to fish out there,you'd be Bill Gates rich by now,LOL.


----------



## sc83

Gonna try and get up there tomorrow some time. As long as it isn't raining to hard. Has anyone heard of the whites starting up yet. They been going for the last week at CC. First time in a few years for a good run down there.


----------



## Intimidator

sc83 said:


> Gonna try and get up there tomorrow some time. As long as it isn't raining to hard. Has anyone heard of the whites starting up yet. They been going for the last week at CC. First time in a few years for a good run down there.


Nope not yet! Water temps haven't hit the sweet spot yet....They're still in 30 foot of water...They may start moving next week....look at last years posts, looks like the same schedule!


----------



## Doctor

Was out on CJ today trying to locate Shad, Nada man this is a tough year so far, they are still in the thirty foot of water in the center of the lake and hugging the bottom bunches of fish all over them, castnet just won't reach that deep, managed two and used them to prefish for the tournament tommorrow, a 6 and 7# Channel then pulled off the fish and went looking for more bait, ended up with three from Clark Lake.

If the weather holds true tomorrow's Tournament should be a dandy day with high winds and rain, Buck creek is flushing a bunch of tree limbs into the lake, water temp on main lake is 54 North end is 58 water on the North end is stained................Doc


----------



## Intimidator

My family and I made it to the Cat Tourney weigh-ins at CJ...We looked for Doc, but we must have missed him! It was cold, blowing, and rainy, bet the fisherman had fun, cause the lake was rollin'.....several nice fish were weighed, I think Big Cat went 12.14lbs and someone please correct me if wrong but it was hard to see the scale in the rain...I think the winning weight was almost 40lbs...my wife said 42.12 and I said 36, but we're probably both wrong! I wanted to chat with Mark but he was busy and we were freezing and headed to The Meadows to eat. Man, there's some solid Cats in CJ that I hope don't find me this year! Especially when I have my ULLOL


----------



## Salmonid

Intimidator, you should have introduced yourself, I was beyond freezing, soaked, etc. High cold winds with 1 major downpour and about 7 other minor drenchings throughout the day, it was rough out there but the fish were biting, just couldnt get any bigger fish. I think we landed 23 and our biggest was barely 4 lbs, thats sad. All those fish and no decent ones for the livewell. For the record we found a bunch of eaters in 7 fow, then we moved and found a bunch more in about 14 FOW and then we fished about 24-28 FOW and found a few there, we kept moving trying to find better fish but it just wasnt to be, I think we finished 5th, with about 20 lbs. A lot of brave souls out there today and it scares me to know that many other folks are as crazy diehard as i am. In 7 years of tourneys, I do believe it was one of the most miserable conditions I have fished in. 

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Finally talked to Doc, he said the water temps Saturday were 51 degrees in the North end. With the wind blowing so hard and the creek running high, it's reasonable to think CJ has fully mixed and that the whole lake was 51 degrees and warming on Sunday. 
The weather is suppose to be warm...but crappy this week....so be on-guard if you're a WB hunter...this could be the start!
I'll be "Brunching at CJ" tomorrow!


----------



## spfldbassguy

So how'd your "brunch" go? Did you have fun fighting the wind again? I expect a report of you landing a few Walleye and maybe a couple of Crappie.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> The weather is suppose to be warm...but crappy this week....so be on-guard if you're a WB hunter...this could be the start!


Yeah it shouldn't be long now before they turn on out there and that's a good thing.


----------



## Intimidator

Got to CJ at 8:00am temp was 49 on the truck and the wind was out of the NE and white capping the lake. It was blowing, misty, wet, cold, dark, and dreary! Went to the 30' area and was able to cast to my right and get into the deeper water. The lake water feels WARM, my guess is upper 50's. Started casting for Gators with a 1/4 oz jig and the New Color Keitech has out and it worked well! I ended up with 2 keeper Gators 17" and 19" (10th so far!) and 2 Dink Gators that were just barely short! 
I'm not trying to start a panic here but I also ended up with 9 WB...BUT, they were caught in DEEP water, one of them was a Jack that was "gleeking". I didn't catch anything in shallow....but it's gotta be REAL close! Ended up leaving at 10:30 and the truck temp said 41...I was cold!
Looks like I'll be trying to fish between storms for awhile with the bite this close! If I had a guess for the WB bite I would probably say toward the end of next week or if we get a couple warm sunny days...if anyone can get a water temp so we can compare to last year it would be a big help!
Good fishing to all!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Should've known you'd be able to pick up a couple more Walleye yesterday. I think if you got a boat you might actually catch less Walleye than you currently do. So you tried out a NEW color huh,run out of all the old ones that's no longer in stock?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Should've known you'd be able to pick up a couple more Walleye yesterday. I think if you got a boat you might actually catch less Walleye than you currently do. So you tried out a NEW color huh,run out of all the old ones that's no longer in stock?


I'm trying to SAVE the Lime/Chartreuse/Sparkle.
I never fished in Bad weather...until the last few years.... I only fished when the sun was out...I was a "Fair Weather" Fisherman....it took me a while to realize that Walleye love BAD weather!


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Rusty,
I'm hearing rumors that you have converted to the "Dark Side" and have invested in Japanese swimbaits and they are being picked up today!LOL Is this True????


----------



## Flathead King 06

spfldbassguy said:


> Yeah it shouldn't be long now before they turn on out there and that's a good thing.


Its been a while since I last posted on the site... but everyone is right... it won't be too much longer and the infamous CJ WB run will commence. The water is WAY TOO HIGH right now though and moving like a train through the creek. If the Army Corp decides to keep the gates closed this will definitely be all the water we will need to get the season started. Temps are warming up, but with these rains Im afraid its going to cool the water down and hold things off... typically its the last week in april before things start heating up... 

If anyone catches one though, the word will spread and all the yea-hoos who think they are fishermen will be down in new moorefield elbow to elbow slinging baits from here on out...


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Its been a while since I last posted on the site... but everyone is right... it won't be too much longer and the infamous CJ WB run will commence. The water is WAY TOO HIGH right now though and moving like a train through the creek. If the Army Corp decides to keep the gates closed this will definitely be all the water we will need to get the season started. Temps are warming up, but with these rains Im afraid its going to cool the water down and hold things off... typically its the last week in april before things start heating up...
> 
> If anyone catches one though, the word will spread and all the yea-hoos who think they are fishermen will be down in new moorefield elbow to elbow slinging baits from here on out...


With rain FORCASTED for the next week or so and mixed with the warm temps they may all Lake Spawn again! 
Due to low water, most, if not all of the last 3-4 year classes of WB have lake spawned, I was interested to see this year if their creek spawning is now over or if it is genetically imprinted and the go back to the creek. Most of the fish now have never been in the creek, if they go back at least we know that lake spawning is their second option if they can't get to the creek for some reason......Like the old saying goes..."Nature will always find a way!".


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I'm headed out after work today just so I don't have to deal with the contractor who is giving us the run around. I don't wanna go off on him so I'm going fishing.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I'm headed out after work today just so I don't have to deal with the contractor who is giving us the run around. I don't wanna go off on him so I'm going fishing.


Good luck and let us know....I have to mow tonight before Monsoon season starts again! 
Dale and I are off tomorrow so we'll be out early working the banks of CL and CJ.


----------



## BlueBoat98

For those of you who pay attention to this, C.J. is at Summer pool of 1012 feet above sea level. The recent rains really did their work. This is a full 10 days ahead of schedule. Now I just hope they don't pull the plug again to put it back down on the "curve." Heaven forbid that it be filled up before May 1!

See you out there soon.

MC

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reservoir-plots/cbr.html


----------



## Tin Guppy

Intimidator yes I did put in a order for a couple of packs of swimbaits, but I like to catch fish so if the fish don't want them I will use live bait.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Intimidator yes I did put in a order for a couple of packs of swimbaits, but I like to catch fish so if the fish don't want them I will use live bait.


I like a Man with principles...after the baitshops started counting minnows and other stuff, I made a pledge to never use live bait again, and so far, not even watching Jeff catch fish right beside me with minnows has changed my mind!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> For those of you who pay attention to this, C.J. is at Summer pool of 1012 feet above sea level. The recent rains really did their work. This is a full 10 days ahead of schedule. Now I just hope they don't pull the plug again to put it back down on the "curve." Heaven forbid that it be filled up before May 1!
> 
> See you out there soon.
> 
> MC
> 
> http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reservoir-plots/cbr.html


That's great news....I don't think they will be able to let any water out for a long while....due to the height of the creeks and rivers and the amout of rain they are calling for....Soon I may be fishing from the road on the dam, Robert Eastman, the main boat ramp bathroom (roof), or by Cabin 18!LOL


----------



## ARNfishin

I will be making my first ever visit to CJ tomorrow morning. Going to fish from 8am-whenever the lighting comes. Been reading a lot of information on this thread and its great! So with the few hrs I have tomorrow, what would you guys suggest? I would be primarily targeting White Bass and/or Saugeye. I have not mounted my fish finder on my new boat yet so I may be without the depth and temp aid. Are there any bait shops nearby? Any and all help is appreciated! Good luck everyone and if you see a blue/white fish/ski out there tomorrow morning, come say hello.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Good luck and let us know....I have to mow tonight before Monsoon season starts again!
> Dale and I are off tomorrow so we'll be out early working the banks of CL and CJ.


Went out yesterday about 5PM for about an hour or so. Started out OK when the sun was out, then it went bye bye and the wind started, felt like 30 degrees. Casting into the wind from the rocks was no fun. Tossed some of my thumpin shad jigs and had cut shad on the bottom for cats, no bites, Ashley tossed her stuff and twister tails, nothing. Saw some guys down by the floating dock area catching some on something bubble gum he said, but I have no idea what that was. Hopefully it won't be much longer for the WB.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

ARNfishin said:


> I will be making my first ever visit to CJ tomorrow morning. Going to fish from 8am-whenever the lighting comes. Been reading a lot of information on this thread and its great! So with the few hrs I have tomorrow, what would you guys suggest? I would be primarily targeting White Bass and/or Saugeye. I have not mounted my fish finder on my new boat yet so I may be without the depth and temp aid. Are there any bait shops nearby? Any and all help is appreciated! Good luck everyone and if you see a blue/white fish/ski out there tomorrow morning, come say hello.


Welcome, and since you have read this, you know who some of our local experts are. For white bass they are hitting deep, nothing up close yet. They hit anything that looks like a baby minnow or shad, firetiger lures, small ones. When you see shad schooling/spawning up at the rocks, then you know it's time for WB, walleye, cats.

There are no "official" saugeye in CJ, but some people swear they catch some from time to time, it's a walleye place. My GF caught what some people argue was a saugeye last year at the spillway on a white twister tail. Let us know how you do.


----------



## ARNfishin

Great, thanks for the advice. May try minnows for the bass. Any bait shops around? And before I go breaking rules, are live minnows allowed on CJ? Ive fished lakes that only allow dead/frozen minnows. I will surely post my report and look forward to being an active member here.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Yes, there are about 4 baits shops within minute if CJ. There is one on croft road and like 3 on Rt 4. I don't buy minnows anymore so someone will have to chime in on who is the best. Yes, you can use live minnows at CJ. There is a map some guys made if where the great "structure" is around CJ as well.


----------



## Intimidator

ARNfishin said:


> I will be making my first ever visit to CJ tomorrow morning. Going to fish from 8am-whenever the lighting comes. Been reading a lot of information on this thread and its great! So with the few hrs I have tomorrow, what would you guys suggest? I would be primarily targeting White Bass and/or Saugeye. I have not mounted my fish finder on my new boat yet so I may be without the depth and temp aid. Are there any bait shops nearby? Any and all help is appreciated! Good luck everyone and if you see a blue/white fish/ski out there tomorrow morning, come say hello.


Welcome! New to the area?
As you know "Mother CJ" can be tricky but also can be very productive. The water will be muddy so find the deep 30' water in the South along the Dam rocks. I imagine fish will be holding tight to cover so if you can find the trees and structure or try the fish attractors! Now is a good time for a vibe, rattle, or spinner lure also due to the high muddy water, along with dark lures for contrast....do anything you can to help the fish locate your offering! 

I'll be out tomorrow about 9-10am...Big Red GMC Sierra, 4dr, 4x4, the license plates are the giveaway!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Welcome! New to the area?
> As you know "Mother CJ" can be tricky but also can be very productive. The water will be muddy so find the deep 30' water in the South along the Dam rocks. I imagine fish will be holding tight to cover so if you can find the trees and structure or try the fish attractors! Now is a good time for a vibe, rattle, or spinner lure also due to the high muddy water, along with dark lures for contrast....do anything you can to help the fish locate your offering!
> 
> I'll be out tomorrow about 9-10am...Big Red GMC Sierra, 4dr, 4x4, the license plates are the giveaway!


Even if it's cold and rainy? Who gave your man card back to you?


----------



## walleyejigger

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Even if it's cold and rainy? Who gave your man card back to you?


he must of been realy good this week .


----------



## Intimidator

Man, you guys are funny! 
Heck, I had to learn to fish in this crappy weather, that's all we've been having and the Gators seem to love it....I look alot like Ashley though (bundled up) when I'm fishing in this rainy, dreary, mess...today I had my UA ColdGear on and it was 60 out. Met ARNfishin and his buddy...hope they did better than me. Actually there were several boats out and hopefully someone will post water temps.

Got out there at 8:30 and left at noon, wind was blowing out of the S and I was having a hard time reaching deep water. Finally went to the Marina and could cast into deep water and caught 1 dink crappie....that was it for the whole day. Oh well, maybe next time!LOL Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> With rain FORCASTED for the next week or so and mixed with the warm temps they may all Lake Spawn again!
> Due to low water, most, if not all of the last 3-4 year classes of WB have lake spawned, I was interested to see this year if their creek spawning is now over or if it is genetically imprinted and the go back to the creek. Most of the fish now have never been in the creek, if they go back at least we know that lake spawning is their second option if they can't get to the creek for some reason......Like the old saying goes..."Nature will always find a way!".


Th e rain has brought the creek to summer pool or above. Went down to the mouth today, but the water is too murky for the WB. We are still some time out from the WB run as the water temps are really cool in the creek still. I suppose with warmer temps it should turn things on it a hurry with water levels where they should be.

The WB run will always occur in the creek no matter what, may just not be a huge run as in the past years. There is some sort of genetic imprinting the CJ WB because it's nothing to go early before the run and catch the last two year fingerlings as they follow the shad into the creek. I agree some fish definitely lake spawn due to natural influences such as low water levels and temps, but the vast majority of the fish travel into the creek.

The spawn is near but no where started yet in CJ.


----------



## Tin Guppy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Welcome, and since you have read this, you know who some of our local experts are. For white bass they are hitting deep, nothing up close yet. They hit anything that looks like a baby minnow or shad, firetiger lures, small ones. When you see shad schooling/spawning up at the rocks, then you know it's time for WB, walleye, cats.
> 
> There are no "official" saugeye in CJ, but some people swear they catch some from time to time, it's a walleye place. My GF caught what some people argue was a saugeye last year at the spillway on a white twister tail. Let us know how you do.


I went to the ramps this year when the state had out the nets on friday morning they had 1 saugeye in the net by the dam and 5 in the net by the beach. So there are some in there, but the guys did not put them back in.


----------



## ARNfishin

Fished CJ Brown today. Had a great day of fishing and didnt catch a thing. Wish I had my fishfinder mounted so I could give everybody water temps. Also wish I had it so I could find 30' of water. I was blind trolling/drifting a crawler harness and had no luck. Tried switching over to deep running (10-15ft) crankbaits with no luck either. Intimidator, your one crappie beat me out! Thanks again for all of the information and map, next time il have some temps for ya! For now, the skunk is still on for me.


----------



## spfldbassguy

My skunk at CJ for this year has ended finally. After my little guy checked out what the Easter Bunny had brought him and we watched some of his new Thomas & Friends dvds I managed to get out there. Figured I'd be the only one out there fishing on Easter but I was wrong. Seen two boats and a butt load of cars at the marina/MBR while driving around. Anyways I intially started out with a black w/red tinsel swim jig with a swimbait as a trailor. Decided to scrap that in favor of one of my all time favorites,the Blakemore Road Runner. It was white of course seeing how that's been my most productive color over the years. I only ended up catching 1 white crappie on it but my skunk is gone. It went right around 9 1/8" and was kinda chunky. Now the fish of CJ is in trouble.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> My skunk at CJ for this year has ended finally. After my little guy checked out what the Easter Bunny had brought him and we watched some of his new Thomas & Friends dvds I managed to get out there. Figured I'd be the only one out there fishing on Easter but I was wrong. Seen two boats and a butt load of cars at the marina/MBR while driving around. Anyways I intially started out with a black w/red tinsel swim jig with a swimbait as a trailor. Decided to scrap that in favor of one of my all time favorites,the Blakemore Road Runner. It was white of course seeing how that's been my most productive color over the years. I only ended up catching 1 white crappie on it but my skunk is gone. It went right around 9 1/8" and was kinda chunky. Now the fish of CJ is in trouble.


Congrats on ending the CJ skunk....fish beware!

Hope the Easter Bunny was "Good" to Aaron! What kind of fishing stuff did he get?LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> I went to the ramps this year when the state had out the nets on friday morning they had 1 saugeye in the net by the dam and 5 in the net by the beach. So there are some in there, but the guys did not put them back in.


Are they coming down from up North or just mixed in with the Gator fingerlings when they are stocked?


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Th e rain has brought the creek to summer pool or above. Went down to the mouth today, but the water is too murky for the WB. We are still some time out from the WB run as the water temps are really cool in the creek still. I suppose with warmer temps it should turn things on it a hurry with water levels where they should be.
> 
> The WB run will always occur in the creek no matter what, may just not be a huge run as in the past years. There is some sort of genetic imprinting the CJ WB because it's nothing to go early before the run and catch the last two year fingerlings as they follow the shad into the creek. I agree some fish definitely lake spawn due to natural influences such as low water levels and temps, but the vast majority of the fish travel into the creek.
> 
> The spawn is near but no where started yet in CJ.


Heck, over the last few years very few if any, of the WB even went into the creek, due to low water. We had guys covering the creeks from dawn to dusk and pretty much came away empty. That's why it's interesting to me, because most of the WB now (since they live up to 6 years) have never been in the creek. If they are "programmed" they'll be there this year...In Force!


----------



## Intimidator

Took my Father to Clark Lake to relive some Old times on Sunday...Dale got a couple of Air-Soft guns and wanted to play! 
Dad had never Bobber fished with artificials but caught on quick! With the normal technique and colors we ended up with 60 nice crappie, with the biggest going about 11"(which to me is a BIG fish in CL). We cleaned them, added a few Gators and had a nice little fish fry (with both sets of GrandParents) just before the rains came again in the evening! Overall, a Very Nice Day!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Intimidator said:


> Are they coming down from up North or just mixed in with the Gator fingerlings when they are stocked?


My guess is they get mixed in with the walleye stocking at that size a few get thru.


----------



## Intimidator

It looks like CJ is 1/2 foot above summer pool right now! 

Does anyone have water temp data...it has to be getting close!

Brunch is on for tomorrow!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Don't get too mad if the Corps drops the water levels for some reason the next couple of days,you know how they are.


Yes it's getting closer and closer with each day that passes and that's a good thing.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Congrats on ending the CJ skunk....fish beware!
> 
> Hope the Easter Bunny was "Good" to Aaron! What kind of fishing stuff did he get?LOL


I'd say the Easter Bunny was good to him,just no fishing stuff. He got what he was wanting the Bunny to bring him though. Some Thomas & Friends trains and dvds and candy,he was thrilled as hell to say the least.

Yeah it was good to get the CJ skunk off finally and you bet the fish are in trouble now. I got my "game face" on now as the saying goes.


----------



## lordofthepunks

jesus, is this the most popular topic of all time? 1700+ responses? classic debate.


----------



## spfldbassguy

lordofthepunks said:


> jesus, is this the most popular topic of all time? 1700+ responses? classic debate.


Like Lowell said just wait til the weather gets a tad better and the posts will be flying again from everyone. I'd say this thread just shows how much folks around here like to fish CJ. Oh yeah I'd put it in the most popular thread of all time category,wonder how many other threads ahve had even half the responses this one has. Hey punk glad to see you post on here,now all you gotta do is come on down and fish with some of us here sometime.


----------



## Troy Dave

Was out Sunday from 7:30 till 10 or so. Jigged spoons and vibes and caught 1 bluegill and 1 crappie. Did not mark anything on top of structure, all off to the sides. Fished in 23 to 12 fow. The main part of the lake was around 52 and the north end was 54 about two feet down.


----------



## Intimidator

Troy Dave said:


> Was out Sunday from 7:30 till 10 or so. Jigged spoons and vibes and caught 1 bluegill and 1 crappie. Did not mark anything on top of structure, all off to the sides. Fished in 23 to 12 fow. The main part of the lake was around 52 and the north end was 54 about two feet down.


Nice! Thanks for the water temps!


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch from 8:00-11:15am today!
The wind was blowing hard out of the South so I started at the the MBR. The lake was whitecapped and 3 boats were out (1 was a Jonboat with electric motor fishing the shoreline). Water temp at the MBR was 54 degrees...it even felt colder than last time out! I put on my White Bass rig and casted with the wind...went to the White Pipe and 3/4ths of it is under water. Casted a few times and has a Monster hit and caught a nice fat 14" Smallie on the UL. Casted around the area and the wind seemed to change to the west so I packed up and headed for the dam. 
The Handicap sidewalk is now under water...I walked through it anyway, just to say that I did! The wind was still blowing out of the South so I was screwed...I casted for awhile along the bank without a hit. Another boat came close and they were marking fish in the deep water again...they said the water temp was 56. 
I left and wanted to check out the Marina...it had some areas that were protected and SpfldBassGuy was there so I stopped to chat. Steve busted a nice 7" Carp and a 10 1/2"+ Fat Crappie while I was there. I was nice to sit and chat and I missed a nice Crappie at the rocks because I was to busy chatting!
So, I guess it will be a little longer 'till things heat up!.....Good Fishing To All!

Oh, Almost forgot....had another report today that TinGuppy is stocking up on SO MUCH Keitech stuff that their stock is going way up! Thanks Rusty...now they will raise their prices on lures and poor fishermen like me won't be able to afford them anymore!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Decided to try yo use up the waxworms I'd bought 2 weeks ago when I took the little man out there. Figured I'd have some fun catching some gills,well that was the plan anyways. I set my bobber stop at about 6'/7' and put on a waxworm. Had a hit not too long into my day. Reeled it in and was surprised to see that I'd caught a carp. After unhooking that goofy little thing I casted out a few more times without a bite. About that time Brent showed up and while we was chatting I ended up catching a very nice crappie as he posted and yes another carp. Moved down to his left a little bit and didn't get anymore bites so after he left I decided to move again. Casted out by one of the many docks and bobber down. 2nd crappie of the day on waxworms,this one was only 8'' though. Didn't get anymore hits so I moved back to my original spot. Bingo,another carp and another crappie but it was time to go home. All in all it was good to catch the 3 crappie and 3 carp on waxworms. Little disappointed that I didn't get atleast one bluegill but that's how it goes.

I might be in the minority but I think it's all about to turn on and quicker than most would believe. This is about the time of year the Cjs' white bass population should start moving shallower and start hitting. Wouldn't surprise me if some aren't caught this weekend or early next week.


----------



## ARNfishin

I would say with the nice weather predicted for Friday and Saturday,many people from this thread will be eager to get on the lake. I know I will! This time armed with a fish finder. Hope to see some of you out there and good luck!


----------



## [email protected]

Spfldbassguy, I think your right about timing. Usually the end of shallow walleye is marked by a few shallow smallies, a week later the largemouth turn on a bit then a week after the LM, WB start turning up here and there then fully in another week. By these fish forecasting observations, WB should be prime around May 18.


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> Spfldbassguy, I think your right about timing. Usually the end of shallow walleye is marked by a few shallow smallies, a week later the largemouth turn on a bit then a week after the LM, WB start turning up here and there then fully in another week. By these fish forecasting observations, WB should be prime around May 18.


If the sun would just come out for 2 days the WB would start, so far they are about a week behind last year when the WB were done the first week of May...then the crappie started! I'm thinking about taking Friday off because it's so close!

Of course, then I looked at the 10 day forecast and we have a cold front coming thru...looks like the temps will barely make it into the 60's all next week......


----------



## Intimidator

When out to CJ for lunch....I was bored and anxious to fish!
Was able to fish almost 45 minutes in-between storms from 10:30am til 11:15. The water is up higher than yesterday but the Corp site says the lake is only 1 1/2 ft higher than summer pool. The rocks that Steve and I fished on yesterday are now underwater. You have to walk up to the floating boat docks, and the HC platform will be underwater in about 6 more inches...heck 6 more inches and we'll be fishing from the parking lot! If we get heavy winds from the west we may have waves breaking over the North and South Breaker walls!
But anyway...Smallmouths were breaking water just off the HC platform...As soon as one would "Break Surface" I would cast into the area and I ended up with 2 that were about 10 inches and 1 that went 14 inches, all on my WB set-up. They were still jumping when I left...I hadn't seen them jumping like that since the rains last Fall. I tried casting along the rocks for WB or Crappie but didn't get any bites...except for the SM.
Man, I'm just weather watching and waiting to burn some Vacation days!LOL Good fishing to all!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent sorry I missed your calls,had to take care of some important things and couldn't get to my phone. Anyways before I had to take care of business I did manage to get back out there to try to use up the remaining waxworms I had. I fished from about 8-9:30am in the marina again. Still no bluegill but I did have the pleasure of catching 2 more dinky (8'') carp on the waxworms. I really don't like catching those stupid things but hey atleast I pulled something in. I was a little surprised to see the rocks where we was at the day before under water but with all this rain anything is possible. She's gotta work saturday so my Kiser trip isn't gonna happen so I'll probably try to get out there in the afternoon sometime with the lil man.


----------



## Intimidator

As I was leaving work the sun came out and I decided to go back to CJ to see if the fish were biting better in the afternoon. Fished from 2:30-5:00 in all the normal areas. The Sun went back in and the wind was blowing hard out of the WSW, whitecaps and rollers on the lake. Water temp is still 56 degrees, air temp was 71, had a boat pull into the Marina to take a break from the wind, they were marking fish deep but not having any luck! I ended up with 3 small crappie from inside the Marina and 2 WB out of 30' of water. Talked to an even older Gentleman who said he caught 2 nice Smallies (C&R) after watching a "Wolf-Pack" of them breaking water inside the Marina. I didn't see anyone else catching anything of size and there were 15-20 people fishing in different areas. I even fished lakeside into the wind hoping for a Gator but no such luck! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Just had a call from one of my friends who said he caught 12 WB in the creek....I guess they're starting....gotta mow etc tomorrow, so tear them up for me! Maybe I can get out Sunday in my normal fishing weather!
Good Fishing To You All!


----------



## Intimidator

Called my buddy Pat to tell him and he told me he caught 52 WB yesterday evening in the creek, he went back today and caught 18 more, he said the cold front shut them off. Only 2 females (and Jonny, they were released!) and the rest were Jacks! He said he was getting ready to call me....yeah, right!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Just got done eating our 16 we caught tonight in the creek. All males, water is high, bite was slow today.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> Called my buddy Pat to tell him and he told me he caught 52 WB yesterday evening in the creek, he went back today and caught 18 more, he said the cold front shut them off. Only 2 females (and Jonny, they were released!) and the rest were Jacks! He said he was getting ready to call me....yeah, right!


Sounds good, still walleye time up here in the north zone, i swear it is cold enough to snow!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well I said it a few posts back about not being surprised about some WB caught this weekend,guess they got an earlier start than I predicted. The females aren't too far behind the males,give 'em a couple more days and they'll be in there too.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Wear boots if you go down to the creek. It's muddy down there. It was getting pretty full around 6-7 last night and then we left about 8 and nobody was there. We got there about 5 I'd say. Can't wait for them to be in CJ.


----------



## kschupp

Took the wife to the resevoir this afternoon. Was out on the water in my white alumacraft for about 4 hours. Spent some time in front of the handicap platform by the marina without any bites. The wind was blowing us around some, the spot lock on my Minnkota I-pilot was having a hard time keeping us in place. Water temp was 56. Then moved to the pylons over by the campground. Wind was alot calmer back there. Spent about 2.5 hours there without a bite. We tried minnows, redworms and wax worms throughout the day. Water temp over there was 55. All in all it was a nice quiet relaxing day, even with the skunk.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator... I'm sure I seen you or some of your comrades down at the creek this morning, I was in the jon boat. We were out last night and hit 23 but the wind started kicking up right before dark and they shut off. The cold front coming through this week will definitely slow them down. We out this morning on the boat and not even a bite... did better mushroom hunting this morning FROM THE BOAT than catching fish, lol. 

I heard the name Pat being thrown around down there this morning as 3 guys came through all wading, 2 of which almost found themselves a little worse for wear when they came across a waist deep branch on the bank ... If I had known who it was I would have introduced myself. 

Of the 23 we caught friday, 14 were females, largest one 15". All were squirting eggs, but after further inspection upon cleaning the fish, it was just the very fine eggs that were no where near ready to be released.

All the fish being caught now and in the next few days are still the early beginners "the first wave" that comes through in spurts. The water is still very cold and high as well as crystal clear. If the temps were to steadily rise into the mid to upper 70s for the next 3 or 4 days, the run would be full bore.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Hey king, were you the one carrying buckets with another guy on the other side if the bridge where it's more north? I was with two other guys down there lastnight fishing in that small spot just like 20 yards north of the bridge.


----------



## Flathead King 06

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Hey king, were you the one carrying buckets with another guy on the other side if the bridge where it's more north? I was with two other guys down there lastnight fishing in that small spot just like 20 yards north of the bridge.


I think so... I was sitting on a green bucket and my old man had two white buckets... the fish stopped biting and I was getting a bit cold from being the only stupid hillbilly to go into the creek with no waders after a $7.00 lure- that water is COLD!!! 

You sitting on the high bank towards the lake, or just dropped over the guard rail from moorefield rd down on the right? I lived at the house at the top of the hill there in new moorefield for 22 years, I know that creek like no one else.


----------



## Flathead King 06

I wasn't north of the moorefield bridge, I was below it... I'll have to meet up with ya down there sometime... I'm sure we'll run into one another sooner or later...


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Yeah. That was you two we saw leaving. It was getting a bit chilly. We tried under the bridge with no bites then moved over the road and down the hill and walked the path to the little opening on the right. I was fishing with my brother and my buddy Nate. He is staying with his friend who lives right down the street there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished part of the marina and part of the main lake from 4pm-5pm and got skunked. Alotta people out there so you can tell things are starting to heat up. Seen one old fella in the marina catching crappie after crappie for a bit. Seen one other guy fishing by the bait shop side walk catch one or two crappie as well. None of the crappie I seen caught appeared to have any real size to them. Might try to get back out there later this morning but don't know yet,have to see how hard the wind's blowing and how hard the rain is coming down. I don't mind either but I'm not feeling the best and don't wanna risk getting myself sick which in turn would probably get my little guy sick.

Hey Brent the last voice mail you left me was a little garbled and I couldn't understand what you was saying. I figured you was out fishing and doing good but I didn't see that posted. I spent saturday playing trains,ball,and everything else with him. Throw in some homemade tacos and a 4 hour "nap" and my whole day was gone. Well except for getting skunked again.


----------



## cajun willie

Morning fella's, nothing for me to report just checking in. Jeremiah, been long time buddy. Thought you had moved for a while, didn't see you posting anything. How is your dad?

Bill


----------



## Doctor

Got to the lake around 3 pm, got my boat sticker for the safety check, thru the Castnet at the wall nothing, went to the Marina again nothing, East wind was brutal and cold, headed to the spillway and found two Shad and an old friend of mine fishing the bank so invited him onto the boat.

Worked the road bed from route 4 to the campgrounds and only got bit once and never hooked up, the East wind was still crankin.

Went to the North end and anchored up where Buck creek flows into the lake have never been able to get back there but the lake is real high so it was easy, got a couple of bites and hooked up one cat but he came off near the boat.

Wind started to settle down so I started practicing this dragging method right along the railroad and that was the ticket, ended up with 18 cats all no more than three pounds but Rick was having a blast, one of the rods had a live Chub on it and was a little shocked when I saw the rod bow down slow thought I had hung something till it went down hard and never came up, let Rick grab the rod and it was a pig, I grabbed the rest of the rods and steered the boat towards the center of the lake into deeper water, Rick stayed with the fish and he was directly under the boat when I told Rick you might have a Flathead take it easy, fish came up behind the boat and sure enough a very big Flathead, took one look at the boat and dived, got him near the boat just out from the net and he took a hard dive and Rick tried to stop him by leaning back on the pole when the hook pulled, Rookie mistake but I know it was a pig and Rick now knows the power of a real big fish and what not to do.

I was heart broken for him and me, I have never boated a Flathead on CJ Brown, but that is fishing, just may target them this year if I can keep the blood sucking skeeters of of me out there..................Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Doc I'm sure you'll get to boat a flathead outta there sometime this year.



On a side note I went back out this morning to dipose of the waxworms I picked up yesterday. Fished the marina again and landed 4 crappie(biggest was 8''),2 carp(bleep,bleep,bleeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppppppp),2 warmouth,and 1 largemouth. All was caught on waxworms except the largemouth and it came on a Strike King Bitsy Pond Crank in the sexy shad color pattern. Seen a few other crappie caught by one other dude but they wasn't big either. Oh yeah I fished from about 8am-10:30am.


----------



## Intimidator

Nice reports guys! I was out of commission for a couple days with a head/chest cold, I hated to miss the first WB starting to run, but I figured they were in good hands with ya'll!LOL

Hey Steve....do we have to change your name this year to Spfld(Carp)Guy, you found the key to those already! I guess they are now your jinx!

Doc...would've loved to see a pic of that big one...I've never seen anything over 20lbs taken out of CJ...but I know they're in there!

Hey Willie, 'bout time to get that boat out...WB had started but I think this cold front will turn 'em off till next week!

Joe called and has a nice story....Ashley had a MONSTER Gator on her UL and lost it at the rocks, Joe went in after it! Ashley is now an official Gator hunter!

Flathead, keep me posted on your creek exploits...My buddy Pat was fishing with his daughter (one heck of an outdoorswoman for a 12yo)... I'm waiting for the lake run...hate fishin' the creek...ticks give me the "Creepies" (got real bad sick one time from the dang things)!


----------



## Flathead King 06

cajun willie said:


> Morning fella's, nothing for me to report just checking in. Jeremiah, been long time buddy. Thought you had moved for a while, didn't see you posting anything. How is your dad?
> 
> Bill


With work, and the baby don't have much time to get on the net anymore... but for the WB I can spare a few moments. No my old man and mom still live right up the hill but I've moved over into town with the fiance and the baby in our own place... there have few some WB caught as you can see in the below replies, but the run isn't full swing yet.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> With work, and the baby don't have much time to get on the net anymore... but for the WB I can spare a few moments. No my old man and mom still live right up the hill but I've moved over into town with the fiance and the baby in our own place... there have few some WB caught as you can see in the below replies, but the run isn't full swing yet.


Everyone that called me last night said the bite died...looks like the weather isn't going to get better anytime soon....maybe the 2nd week of May will be better for them!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Yeah this weeks weather isn't going to help the WB run at all,hopefully next week it warms up quick and less rainy days. Seems like they're staging and getting ready but now Mother Nature has to cooperate. Man what a crappy weather forecast for the weekend,was hoping for nicer weather so i could get her out there for the free fishing days but I know shw won't wanna go if it's raining or chilly.


----------



## Flathead King 06

The good thing about this weekend is that the temps are supposed to rise... even though its forecast for rain, as long as the temps stay up higher it shouldn't hurt it. I'm guessing middle of the week as long as the creek clears up some, as it is fast and muddy right now, the bite should start back up slowly.


----------



## Intimidator

Had a quick Brunch today...it actually stopped raining for 5 minutes and I caught a 13 1/2" crappie right along the wall....which is now 12' deep! then it started pouring again and didn't stop...so I just looked around!

The HC walkway at the dam is way under water. Whiskey Island is now really an island.
Two more inches of water and the HC platform in the Marina will be under water, 6 more inches and the water will overflow the marina walls and sidewalks, a foot more water and the Marina parking lot will have fish in it! And they aren't letting anything out due to the flooding....get ready to take pictures if it doesn't stop soon!


----------



## spfldbassguy

If this weather pattern holds most people are gonna miss the WB run and when the crappies start to heat up. That's the bad thing about all this rain,they can't let it out because everywhere has gotten way too much so far. Atleast thing the farmers can't complain about the lack of rain. Although seeing how they can't get into their fields I wonder how long it'll take for the food prices to suddenly soar upwards.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> If this weather pattern holds most people are gonna miss the WB run and when the crappies start to heat up. That's the bad thing about all this rain,they can't let it out because everywhere has gotten way too much so far. Atleast thing the farmers can't complain about the lack of rain. Although seeing how they can't get into their fields I wonder how long it'll take for the food prices to suddenly soar upwards.


I'm looking to take a "few" days off late next week so I don't miss the WB run...I'll fish in the rain as long as I can go home and take a warm shower afterwards! I may have to fish out of the bed of the truck but I'll not miss the spawns....I've only got half of my freezers full!LOL

It's going to be rough on the farmers....none of the crops are in, they can't get them in, and if it keeps raining they won't get them in anytime soon........then, if normal patterns come, we'll have an agricultural drought in Aug & Sept.....so you better catch plenty of fish to survive on! Now you have a Real Reason to spend so much time fishing!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Would guess the lake`s up what, `bout 24- 30" ? That means the shallowest cover is now 8 fow, the majority are at least 10+ fow and the deeper stuff is 17+ fow; still just have trouble believing there`s not atleast smaller male crappie on the deeper ones yet...#$%& weather !! Figured bluegill should be using them too...


It's not so much the weather...The same guys continue to fish the same cover over and over and continue to only catch a few dinks and if they do catch a keeper they take it...they slaughtered the larger fish over the early winter and they just have not moved back in yet, they have depleted the easy access cover and do not have enough sense to let it "heal"!. This is why the last sets you guys put in should be in key areas, not marked, and no locations given out to ANYONE! 
I'll bet that there are fights this year over the HC platform and by the Baitshop area...because those were the top producers last year and people will flock to those areas again....it'll be ugly, they'll fish that cover until it stops producing....which may be now if fish don't move in soon!


----------



## spfldbassguy

That's my fear for the entire lake and not just the cover that has been put in by the "Friends". People will fish 'em out and keep everything over the size limit without the thought that the resource won't replace itself fast enough for all to enjoy. Man I hope you're wrong about it possibly getting ugly out there in certain areas this year. I normally don't fish the 2 locations you mentioned all that much but I've ran into quite a few problems elsewhere on the lake. I'd hate to have to toss someone into the water over something silly.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Agreed, Sir Intimidator; you are correct on ALL points. Several persons have privately commented that 1/2 the groups/ sets are too far to walk to, and can only be fished by boats. Perhaps. Also that we need to enlargen the sets at the HFP and Main Boat Ramp and Marina, all which WILL be done shortly, if we get them assembled. Keep in mind, both shores of inside of the mouth of the Emergency Spillway (20 "BB"s, 10 per side) 2 new sets on the #9 series (#9G and #9H, 10 each) #11D (20 on East side of old main boat ramp area ) 4 "C" trees each on #15A, B, and C, the inside of the S Marina breakwater (2 per set), the Handicap Fishing Platform (22 more)#17 (middle of eroded bluff due N of HFP, 12 more) #18 series (3 new sets of "BB's on W end) and the old barn foundation (2 sets of 10 each on opposite corners) will provide 3 completely new groups and expand ("enhance") 7 existing groups. We have asked for 2 more spots for ice fishing at 20 fow, but ODNR isn`t budging (yet). And lastly, we agreed at the very beginning there would be no "secret" unreported "honey holes"; that was simply part of permission to DO this, and we have held to ALL our requirements so far, making them ALL public knowledge...if it EVER quits raining almost EVERYDAY, we`ll get them in, GPSed and reported and maybe...


If I'm right, why continue to do the same thing...why draw all the fish into one area to be poached in a month? The reason people are bitching about only being able to raid half the cover is they have fished it out and would like to continue to rape the rest til it won't produce. At least the cover that can only be reached by boat was still producing due to most boaters being Walleye, Cat, or Bass Fishermen who don't pillage the entire panfish population, these areas also can replenish faster due to being in the "open" lake. Unlike last year, now after the spawn the Marina will be fished out until it's a dead zone of small fish...put the new stuff in different locations to benefit the fish instead of drawing more people to the same area. People know where enough of the cover is...this is becoming very troubling. 
After this project is over...............


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Again, agreed. Keep in mind, part of the problem isn`t just the # of them, it`s ease of access, alot of persons CAN`t (or won`t ) fish on the riprap. Have already spoken to the Corps of Engineers as to crudely creating a useable path on the riprap in several places to try to take pressure OFF the Handicap Fishing Platform. Imagine 12 people trying to fish that spot...have SEEN it, and YES, it AIN`T a pretty sight. That`s next yr`s project...the "yellow brick" roads...wait till the yr after that....(EVIL laughter sound effect here)


And that is a terrible idea....now you're going to mix anglers (trying to stay away from these people) and lazy poachers looking for greener grass because they have ruined easy areas. Have the ODNR open the N.side of the campground, The Crabil House, and the West Bank to fishermen. Until then worry about the fish!

That's what Steve is talking about in his post...he can take his son out on the rocks and stay away from the idiots, others feel the same way!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Brent, am not just talking about around the Marina area; have 6 different areas for "pathes' in mind...1 will be a huge undertaking, but a piece of cake compared to the current "project'. The idea is to reduce pressure on 3 spots; and just as with the young punk squashing the smaller crappies last yr; unfortuneately there will ALWAYS be a few like him...the object IS to in general make as many certain areas as productive as reasonably possible, to spread out the pressure. They can`t fish them ALL down, ALL the time; the vast majority of persons only fish at most a few times in 4 months a yr anyway.The Russians have a saying: "Enough quantity has a quality all of it`s own..." With close to 1,000 attracors in 27 groups (86 sets total) would imagine yes the easy to reach sets will get beat up; no way to avoid it. But ALL of them...doubt it. You trusted me before, trust me again; a few yrs of thought have gone into this "conspiracy' with MANY persons` input...however, first there`s this matter at hand, IF it ever dries up...soon we will see the end of the beginning...BTO said it best, Sir; "You ain`t seen nothing yet..."


I hate Russians along with worthless people! 

The only attractors that won't get beat up are the ones no one can reach from the bank. So that leaves the Marina a dead zone for Older and Handicapped people and families that should have access to fish it... especially after the spawns....so basically they are left taking small bluegill whenever possible. 
First line of business should be that if you aren't handicapped and have a sticker you don't fish on the platform...period...just like the parking spots...if you're not handicapped you get a ticket. 
Same should happen somewhere by the bait shop...!
Litter the whole bank by the HC platform so the others have their place and it may refresh throughout the year, same along the S. breaker wall....!
Open up roads to the West Banks, Campground area, and the North End....Hell, more than 1/2 of the lake can't be bank fished....that's the problem. But No, we want to keep all bank fishing in certain areas because we have no clean-up money and it can't be patrolled. At least it would get most of the trash out of the marina....but then again it would just open up a new area for all the "limp wristers" to flourish, they can't even control them!

Paths will do no good unless the rocks are stabilized, that's the issue, and the State has no money for pea gravel, besides most older people will not go out on them anyway...same with families and kids....so you've opened up fishing to "Pay-Lakers", "Dolers", and people who could care less if a crappie is 9 inches or if it is returned to the water unharmed. The State cannot afford to patrol and there are already people loading up on small fish out of the Marina...and right in front of the bait shop! We make stuff too easy for people who abuse the system....now we're going to make it easy for anyone and everyone to fish where ever they want and where I try to get away from them....I just will never agree with that! 
And Trust Me, I am waiting for this part of the project to end......!(Evil Laugh)


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent now that's a fantastic idea about the Handicap platform,if you ain't handicapped and fish it you get a ticket. Love that idea! Secondly I couldn't agree with you more about opening up more of the lake to bank anglers. I am also in agreement about the paths being a TERRIBLE idea. Just freaking wonderful,after those are put in I'm gonna have to go into massive debt to buy a boat to get away from the idiots(trust me there's alot of 'em out there already). I fish CJ alot from the rip rap and I don't see very many people having problems fishing the rip rap either. Hell I've been pay laked by a 75 yr ol' lady on the rip rap at the dam area and now a bunch of geniuses wanna create more access for people. Wonderful,two thumbs up! There's already an access road of Rt.4 that people currently use to fish the lake so why not improve that area some more to make it a better area instead of cramming everyone in the marina and creating "yellow brick paths". What about the boat ramp with the road to no where by the campgrounds? Why not just complete the road and make that area more accessible to fish from? Also there's the entire west bank that can be "played" with.

Also it won't matter how many attractors are put in because if there's no fish left to catch then what good will they be to anyone? I applaud the effort to make CJ a better lake for anglers but with every action comes a reaction and I fear the reaction from this project could end up having negative effects that nobody wanted to think about.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Brent, it`s a State Park, the general public is invited to use it, and while you`re right they`ll fish down the easiest to get to spots, the only real answer is to increase the # of "easy to get to" spots to thin them out somewhat. As far as getting done, no one will be happier than I. It`s been a LONG 3 yrs...and again, there were MANY persons whom believed in it enough to donate materials AND their time with no reward other than a chance to catch more fish and a map, sir; I sincerely THANK ALL of them, you included, "Friend"...


I to, want to Thank all the "Friends" for their work, it is a beneficial project....and after the project is over I hope they can continue the work out in the main lake.

I understand it's a State Park and it reminds me everytime I'm out there...now it's becoming so over-run just like George Rogers because the State is supposedly broke and cannot patrol or infringe on the rights of "he-shes" and "it's". So I, as a "normal" family man, must give up more of my rights and have my morals and values infringed on just so the "bottom feeders" have more given to them.....and then I'm told just to accept it! Oh, Heck No! Since the State cannot seem to help "normal" people, I'll carve my own little niche, so I can continue to separate myself and my son from "the underworld"...."Friend", Please let me know when your in the clear!


----------



## spfldbassguy

My wife asked me once about the "limp wristed" that supposedly use G.R. as a hook up place,my response to her was that if they're there I've never noticed cause I'm too busy fishing.


I don't want any of the "Friends" to think that I don't appreciate what they've been doing because I do. It just seems unbeneficial to try to keep improving the few spots that can be bank fished when most of those that use 'em don't give a hoot about what's being done or is gonna be done in the future. They just show up to a spot catch a bunch of legal/non-legal sized fish and keep 90% of them and never wonder why they're catching them there. Then when these "paths" are put into place they'll just show up and no give a second thought about how they got there. I might not have helped the project out so far by being there but I do my small part by picking up all the hooligans garbage they've left behind.


----------



## walleyejigger

when you draw as much atension to a lake as this thread and the project has you can only expet to haped what is happing . i have fished cj sine the early 70 never had a problem catching fish . . when the project started i was told that it was for the perch to have a spawning area . now it has turned in to a fish structer all over the lake and look at what we have turned the lake into . mother natuer has a way of taking care of itsself if we just let her be .


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> when you draw as much atension to a lake as this thread and the project has you can only expet to haped what is happing . i have fished cj sine the early 70 never had a problem catching fish . . when the project started i was told that it was for the perch to have a spawning area . now it has turned in to a fish structer all over the lake and look at what we have turned the lake into . mother natuer has a way of taking care of itsself if we just let her be .


Listen, this is not about me catching fish...I can catch fish anywhere on CJ, I know the lake that well, most times I don't even have to catch fish to have a good time with OGF friends or family. My concern is the lake and the fish and not the idiots who want to fish it out over the summer!

This is a very beneficial Project that the "Friends" are doing...Mother Nature wasn't given alot to work with in the southern half of CJ and most of the original "wooden" structure/cover is now gone, the fishing WAS on a decline. Even though all of the Walleye I have caught have shad in their bellys, we were told that CJ was going to lose it's Walleye stocking because the Perch population had dramatically declined from when the lake was in it's prime. The cover in areas that cannot be fished from bank is still productive and can replenish itself as fish move, it's the 24/7 bank fished areas that continue to be picked clean! Now they are again taking small fish (Illegal) since the cover cannot "recover"!
I just think that the last 300 sets should be placed in areas to benefit the fish, not be "marked", and not put in the same areas that are being "drained" of any life! 
Then, do not make it easier for these people to "drain" any other bank areas. Open up other places around the lake for Bank fishing...just don't try and crowd more people into a few spots. I would love to be able to legally bank fish by the campgrounds without having to worry about getting a ticket, or on the North end, or have a drive off the Crabil House lane to open up the West bank...but their not gonna do it for one reason or another...so if I want to Bank fish, most of the time, I have to try and segregate myself from people just to be able to enjoy a day of fishing!


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff and I decided to give CJ a try today and it actually turned out to be a nice day! They're letting as much water out as possible but man, that sucker is high. When I was walking out to the boat, I was even with the sidewalk at the MBR and just a couple more inches and the sidewalk on the outside steel wall would be underwater. The HC sidewalk by the dam is under water and the hand rail was almost under. Part of the lower overlook area...by the shelterhouse was flooded, So CJ was out of her banks in at least one area.
The water temp was 55-57 degrees, winds light outof the WSW and NNW. We found mounds of fish stacked up everywhere....2 foot off the bottom...in deep water! At first we couldn't get anything to bite except when Jeff was slow jigging a minnow. Then I got my skunk off early with a swimbait and the game was on. We tried various Combos and move around and we caught a few. Then I started a new technique and the Crappies started wacking the swimbaits...bluegill and smoke glitter. Jeff caught a beautiful CJ perch that went close to 12 inches...hopefully he posts the pic! Well, the water is still to cool and the fish are hugging the bottom and are being finnicky eaters, but we finally figured out how to get them to bite! The Crappie are huge with eggs and food, most looked like they were going to pop...all we need is a few warm days! Good fishing to all!


----------



## spfldbassguy

If the forecast doesn't do a 180 temp wise,they're calling for high 70's to mid 80's I believe for most of next week. Gentlemen it's about to be on fire,just gotta fish around all the yahoos.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out today, the water in the Marina is at the top of the Cement Walls...yesterday it covered the sidewalk and was completely out of bank in the Marina, but it didn't make it to the parking lot. They're letting water out but it must be coming in just as fast because the lake seems to be the same as yesterday at the MBR and Dam. Whiskey Island is really a smaller island now (sinking) and fish are trapped in it and everywhere along the beach.
Wind started out of the SSE and ended up out of the W. 
As soon as I pulled in to my area I saw "Grandma Bluegill" and she reeled in a nice crappie, she took it over and put it in her bag and she had a nice mess. I asked if she had limited and she said Yes (devious grin) but said she only keeps 15 for her and her husband. She told me she had her bobber set at 20 foot and was using her famous fly jigs tipped with meal worms. So we said our goodbyes and with her info and what Jeff and I found out yesterday went to my "Home Made Honey Hole"! I casted into deep water and didn't even try to swim the jig, let it hit bottom, and I felt the tug....I ended up with my first Crappie LIMIT of the year and all of them were 10-11 1/2 inches and fat, and none of them were female....males are staging to build nests, or are guarding deep nests!
Dale and I will be out early tomorrow to see if we can keep the streak going! Good fishing to all!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Congratulations! Just leave a couple for the rest of us...


I'm telling ya, this is a weird pattern....never seen them hugging the bottom this long...the high cool water has them very undecided on what to do...like Steve said, if we get a couple warm days....IT"S ON!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Maybe the reason they're hugging the bottom or really close to it is because it's a little more stable(no rolling waves) down there than it is further up in the water column. Easier to eat when you're not being tossed back n forth in waves big enough for people to surf on.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Brent, the "Intimidator", mentioned that I caught a nice CJ perch the other day. Well, I finally found the time to post the picture below. That is my first nice CJ perch. I have caught a lot of perch at CJ before, but most are no bigger than 6 inches. Wouldn't it be nice to have a CJ fishery full of 11.5 inch perch? By the way, it had no eggs! Either it spawned already or it was a male.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well I managed to get out to the marina and get one of my favorite spots to do some bobber fishin'. I was going after Brents' favorite species.......cats. I used the same thing that I tested out last year and although I didn't get any cats I did manage to pull in 2 legal sized (9 1/2'') crappie on the stuff. I fished from about 6pm-7pm before I got tired of getting rained on and it seemed to pick up a lil bit more. By the time I reached home it had quit,go figure. I'm gonna catch a few Z's and go back out in the early morning to do it all over again.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Could it be a "hatch " or abundance of some kinda insect larvae, aquatic worms? If there staying THAT deep that long there MUST be something for them to eat, unless they`re deep during the day and coming shallow at night. Correct me if I`m wrong, but don`t MOST pre- spawn fish feed VERY heavily? Unless there`s a major food source, just can`t see them staying that deep that long and willingly going hungry...


That's why I believe they're deep still,food and plenty of it. Don't know if there's been a "hatch" of any sorts but there's gotta be plenty of food for 'em. Yes Pre Spawn fish do feed heavily and they could be moving up shallower at night or early mornings to feed. They're not going hungry by any means.


----------



## easytobeme03

fished about 2 hrs in the rain at the marina , may not have been the smartest thing to do with me just getting over the flu but i had an itch to scratch, anyway caught 2 off of north outside breaker wall about 2 feet off the bottom dragging a pearl white swim bait VERY slow. One was about 11 inches and a very healthy male the other a very healthy 9 inch male,, they seem to have plenty to eat or are just very fat from winter feed but in any case they are heavy fish.. 

hope to get out agian this evening .. good luck to all


----------



## easytobeme03

very nice perch crazy4smallmouth ! best iv seen in CJ in many years


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tried for some cats again in the marina this morning but I'm starting to think they're not in there in force yet. Did manage to catch 2 legal crappie and 2 that went right at 8 1/2''. All was released to be caught another day. I fished from about 8am to noon and needless to say it was slow for me and seemingly everybody else out there. 

Hey Brent good job on catching that carpLOL


----------



## cjpolecat

Mommey, what's a "Limp Wrister"? I don't think any of the locations should have been released to anyony one other than the DNR. Locating cover and fish is part of the "fun". No new access roads either...Now you have given me a headack, I'll take two asprin and see ya in the morning.


----------



## socdad

Fished from noon until about 7:00  water temp 55  58 deg. Marked fish from 12  30 ft but caught 25 or so crappie and a few white bass in 18-20 fow using minnow and a slip bobber. Ended up with fourteen 10-13 inch crappie, mostly females full of eggs, all were released.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I fished Saturday Morning and ended up with 16 keepers with the biggest being 11", on smoke/silver glitter. It was the FREE fishing weekend and the Marina and other areas were packed and neither of us wanted to "fight the crowd", so we left about noon. Talked to 2 bank fishermen and 2 boaters at the MBR and they all were from the CC area and were fishing at CJ due to CC being closed.


----------



## Intimidator

I headed back out On Mothers Day Morning (before my wife got up) and caught 8 Crappies before Steve showed up. After SpfldBassGuy showed up I went on a tear to see how many species I could catch on a 2" smoke and silver glitter swimbait. First a 5-8lb Carp (best guess by both of us), then a 16" LM Bass, then a Bluegill, then (2) 6" LM, then a couple more crappie. I decided I better leave before the catfish started hitting and beside Schuler's was also calling my name.


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> Mommey, what's a "Limp Wrister"? I don't think any of the locations should have been released to anyony one other than the DNR. Locating cover and fish is part of the "fun". No new access roads either...Now you have given me a headack, I'll take two asprin and see ya in the morning.


Agreed!...the cover should not have been released! Hindsight is 20/20!

Ok, No new access roads...then provide parking for people in the campground area so they can fish and not get a ticket, also by the Crabil house, expand the lot on the West Bank, and open back up the Grant road access!

Man, the ODNR was out in full force this weekend, riding around, and taking surveys....Did you know they can't run off "Limp Wristers" because they have Rights???....Why don't they just tell LR's that sit in the lot all day to move on or fish, they check my license ask for their's....the next one that says something to my son and I find out sooner, will loose his rights and will pay...dearly!


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> fished about 2 hrs in the rain at the marina , may not have been the smartest thing to do with me just getting over the flu but i had an itch to scratch, anyway caught 2 off of north outside breaker wall about 2 feet off the bottom dragging a pearl white swim bait VERY slow. One was about 11 inches and a very healthy male the other a very healthy 9 inch male,, they seem to have plenty to eat or are just very fat from winter feed but in any case they are heavy fish..
> 
> hope to get out agian this evening .. good luck to all


Hey Easy, sorry we missed you, let me know when you get back out! I'm going to take several days off this week...it's getting close!

My buddy Pat caught 26 more WB in the creek Saturday night, he was headed back mout last night but I haven't talked to him yet...he said the creek was packed during the day and no one was catching anything...but he went back up around 6pm and they turned on!


----------



## Intimidator

I found some interesting facts surrounding ODNR surveys (last 5 yrs) done at CJ and how it stacks up to the other fisheries in the State over 50 acres. 

For Channel Cats CJ ranks #17 in the State.
Crappie not ranked in the top 20.
LM not ranked in the top 20.
Walleye not ranked in the top 20.
SM ranked #8 in the State.
Sunfish not ranked in the top 20.
WB ranked # 20 in the State.

All of the surveys really surprised me!

As you can see, the fish in CJ need help, cover, and habitat!


----------



## Intimidator

For anyone interested I posted some Crappie Color info on the Panfish thread that applies to CJ.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> As far as 'cover', we`re all but done assembling it, we will need help moving it and sinking it...trying for next wkend...PM me if you will help...


Hey, if anyone has a boat and would like to help sink the trees please contact Lowell. If you help you'll get to see what the cover looks like and where it goes in....as you see by the State Ranking of CJ our lake needs as much help as it can get....Again, please contact Lowell if you can spare some time to help CJ! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## sc83

Fished the dam, just down from the fishing platform from about 3 till 6. Original plan was to fish the emergency spillway but there were some people there, so I moved on. I caught 4 crappie, all 10-11 1/2in. Caught them all on lime green twister tails dragged along the bottom. They all bit within the first few cranks of the reel. Seen two guys on a boat that had or were close to there limits when we left. They were fishing with minnows it looked like.


----------



## cjpolecat

Agreed on all counts


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> My buddy Pat caught 26 more WB in the creek Saturday night, he was headed back mout last night but I haven't talked to him yet...he said the creek was packed during the day and no one was catching anything...but he went back up around 6pm and they turned on!


Tell Pat I said hey. Whites are on up here too, over a hundred today! Hope ya are catchin em down there!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out today from a little after 10am til a little past noon. Fished the MBR area and the marina area. Ended up with only 4 crappie for the outing but the last one I landed was definitely an 11''er possibly 12''. Didn't bring anything to measure 'em with today. Started seeing shad spwning up close so Ladies and Gentlemen it's about to be officially on because that's always a very very very good sign.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Tell Pat I said hey. Whites are on up here too, over a hundred today! Hope ya are catchin em down there!


Sunday night Pat caught 75, Monday night he and his daughter caught another 125. He said his freezer was about full!


----------



## Intimidator

Had brunch today and turned it into the rest of the day off. Started at the Marina at 8:30 and it was crowded. Caught 2 big crappie on my first 2 casts and next thing I know there were 7 guys bobber fishin' around me...I couldn't even cast, I threw a fit and left...my tirade didn't seem to bother any of the "trash" that pay-lake me. I left and went to a couple spots that Pete and Joe know well. I ended up with 2 Walleye (17" and 19"), a 16" SM, and 10 more Crappie. 
Steve called and I met him back at the Marina and we fished and he landed his personal best Crappie for the year so far! It was a chunk! Then our buddy Madfisher showed up and I got to fish with him for awhile and of course TALK! We both caught a couple more crappie and left.
The Crappie are still deep (for now), the water temp is 61-63, and the shad are at the rocks! Good Fishing To All!

Oh, and I took vacation days for Wed and Thurs...(wink, wink)


----------



## sc83

Yeah forgot to mention the shad were all over the rocks at the dam. Also forgot to mention I did see a giant walleye probably close to if not over 30" floating dead along the dam. Kinda perplexed at what could of killed it. Gonna try to make it back up tomorrow afternoon after work.


----------



## bigdino81

I s the ramp open up there all closed down around cinci thanks


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

sc83 said:


> Yeah forgot to mention the shad were all over the rocks at the dam. Also forgot to mention I did see a giant walleye probably close to if not over 30" floating dead along the dam. Kinda perplexed at what could of killed it. Gonna try to make it back up tomorrow afternoon after work.


Sounds like time to get my cast net out. I'm about out of frozen shad from last year. I better stock up on more this year.

We saw almost the same exact thing last year. It was a huge dead walleye floating at the rocks. Don't know what killed it either.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Got the boat out for the first time this year snagged 1 carp and caught 1 cat about 5#. Jeff and Brent was fishing across the lake so I called and offered the cat to Brent. Some people don't appreciate when you offer them a gift.


----------



## Doctor

Tin Guppy,

Oh man that was hilarious, Brent just does not appreciate a fellow fisherman offering him the fruits of his labor...............lol.............Doc


----------



## easytobeme03

fished from 530 till bout 9 . started out at the creek up some and very muddy no luck there didnt talk to any one there who caught anything,, went toward the dam area talked to a few fisherman no one reported anygood there either. went next over to the marina,, caught 3 keepers about a dozen dinks,,, saw some idiots keeping dinks that really chaps my a$$ i really hope the rangers are on their game this year


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Tin Guppy said:


> Got the boat out for the first time this year snagged 1 carp and caught 1 cat about 5#. Jeff and Brent was fishing across the lake so I called and offered the cat to Brent. Some people don't appreciate when you offer them a gift.


The nerve of Some people! 

Today was a good day besides the fact I broke my cast net. Got a LMB at CJ then we went to the creek and first cast Ashley got a nice saugeye, then a couple casts later she got a walleye. I got a crappie and a walleye as well. 4 species day I'll take anyday.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> The nerve of Some people!
> 
> Today was a good day besides the fact I broke my cast net. Got a LMB at CJ then we went to the creek next to Reid and first cast Ashley got a nice saugeye, then a couple casts later she got a walleye. I got a crappie and a walleye as well. 4 species day I'll take anyday.


Hey you could just duct tape the net you broke,you know they say it fixes everything.

Man it sounds like she might be out fishing you so far this year. You bet a 4 species day is better than most days out,makes it a little more fun I think.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tin Guppy said:


> Jeff and Brent was fishing across the lake so I called and offered the cat to Brent. Some people don't appreciate when you offer them a gift.


You coulda had a naked lady hand it to him with that cat wrapped in $100 bills and he still wouldn't have wanted it.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent you all do any good out there on Wednesday? Didn't see you post so I'm taking it that either you had alot to clean or you didn't do that great,which one was it? I was planning on hitting Kiser in the morning but I've decided to fish CJ instead. I've got a few hunches that I wanna see if they're correct. I'm looking to get out very early and fish most of the day. I know I'll probably run into you out there at some point unless you're out on a boat with someone.


----------



## Intimidator

tin guppy said:


> got the boat out for the first time this year snagged 1 carp and caught 1 cat about 5#. Jeff and brent was fishing across the lake so i called and offered the cat to brent. Some people don't appreciate when you offer them a gift.:d


lollol


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> fished from 530 till bout 9 . started out at the creek up some and very muddy no luck there didnt talk to any one there who caught anything,, went toward the dam area talked to a few fisherman no one reported anygood there either. went next over to the marina,, caught 3 keepers about a dozen dinks,,, saw some idiots keeping dinks that really chaps my a$$ i really hope the rangers are on their game this year


Hammer them! I told a guy yesterday if his didn't go back in the water I was calling the Warden...he knew I was pissed and he dropped all of them back in as I was there!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> The nerve of Some people!
> 
> Today was a good day besides the fact I broke my cast net. Got a LMB at CJ then we went to the creek next to Reid and first cast Ashley got a nice saugeye, then a couple casts later she got a walleye. I got a crappie and a walleye as well. 4 species day I'll take anyday.


Fantastic! Congrats on a fine day...Tell Ashley I'm very happy for her. Is that your first Gator? If so, I'm happy for you also! Did you make her dinner?LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Fished CJ yesterday from 5:30am til 2:00pm. Water temp was up to 62 degrees. Fished the banks first and caught 37 crappie (all still deep)...only a few were dinks, but the "Legals" were only 9 1/2 to 10 1/2 inches. Decided not to keep any and put them all back. By the time all the idiots arrived...they started fighting about whom was in whos spot, and 9 guys were all trying to fish on the HC platform, I left to meet Jeff. We probably caught around 30 or so Crappie but the same size as in the Marina...we just couldn't find any Big ones so we still didn't keep any. We went over and had lunch at the Marina and met up with "The Gup" and talked for awhile....and yes, I declined the offering from Rusty knowing I would see it on OGF today! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Was out at CJ at 5:30 again....To my surprise it is flooded (I forgot about all the local rain on tues night)! CJ is up almost a foot from yesterday and is out of bank around the Marina, MBR, and Overlook! They were not letting water out as I was going to work. CJ is a muddy mess right now and I fished for 1/2 hour with no bites. There are going to be alot of mad fishermen today because all the normal access areas including the HC platform are under water! Carp and shad were in the ditches when I left....Hey Joe, you won't need your cast net! Well if we get the rain they are calling for this weekend we may see historic flooding at CJ also....what a way to mess up all the spawns....Just be safe if it happens! Good fishing to all...someday, I hope!


----------



## cajun willie

Morning folks, fished yesterday 6pm - 9pm, caught 50/60 crappies, fished in 13-20 foot of water, the fish were 11-17 down. All caught on tubes fishing vertical. Didn't keep any, bout half were 9+ inches, no real big ones... 

Water temps- beach area 70-71, outer wall of marina 61-63, dam 62-64

That sucks about is being high and muddy, was planning on comming back up Friday evening...


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> Morning folks, fished yesterday 6pm - 9pm, caught 50/60 crappies, fished in 13-20 foot of water, the fish were 11-17 down. All caught on tubes fishing vertical. Didn't keep any, bout half were 9+ inches, no real big ones...
> 
> Water temps- beach area 70-71, outer wall of marina 61-63, dam 62-64
> 
> That sucks about is being high and muddy, was planning on comming back up Friday evening...


I'm going back by CJ before I go home and will keep everyone posted if it's fishable! 

We couldn't find the bigger crappie either...they are staging somewhere! That's also the same pattern Jeff and I found out on the Lake...ask him, I hate vertical jigging and was catching them on the swimbaits (vertical jigging) just to prove my theory...then I statred swimming them and couldn't get a bite. But, when I was catching them off the bank I was swimming the swimbaits and they were just killing it! I think the bank fish are guarding nesting sites and getting ready and the lake fish are still staged!


----------



## cajun willie

Second that on the "swimming", did not catch a fish casting and reeling...I use a 10 ft. jig pole so it wasn't so bad.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Fantastic! Congrats on a fine day...Tell Ashley I'm very happy for her. Is that your first Gator? If so, I'm happy for you also! Did you make her dinner?LOL


Yes, it was my first one. She went back out today and she lost another monster. Her drag was too looses and she went to tighten it and it got off. She almost cried. Were headed back out tonight.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out after work and fished for 20 minutes and caught 8 legals but still not big enough for me. Had to mow and after finishing Dale and I went out about 5pm...I caught 12 more between 9 1/2 and 10 1/2 inches but Dale was having a Bad day, his bad day caused an attitude, which caused his father to have to call it a day just when Don (Easy) showed up to fish with us. 
The water was still out of bank in a few areas, the water is heavy stained but the muddy look is gone. Water temp is prime 67 degrees and things should kick off anytime. I'm taking Friday off to fish...early before the crowds start! Good fishing to all!


----------



## mjn88

Are they still catching white bass in the creek? Drove out there from Columbus on Monday evening and thinking about making the trip again tomorrow... Just want to make sure there is a chance I'll get a few before I drop $50 on gas...


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Went out after work and fished for 20 minutes and caught 8 legals but still not big enough for me. Had to mow and after finishing Dale and I went out about 5pm...I caught 12 more between 9 1/2 and 10 1/2 inches but Dale was having a Bad day, his bad day caused an attitude, which caused his father to have to call it a day just when Don (Easy) showed up to fish with us.
> The water was still out of bank in a few areas, the water is heavy stained but the muddy look is gone. Water temp is prime 67 degrees and things should kick off anytime. I'm taking Friday off to fish...early before the crowds start! Good fishing to all!


You know you could let him out fish you once in awhile but then again if you did that you'd never hear the end of his gloatingLOL. Too bad you guys had to call it a day before fishing with Easy.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Decided to take a vacation day on Thurday to get in some fishing time uninterupted. Head to the dam area around 6am and was surprised to see the water up that much. (Forgot to factor in the rains of the night before) The water was calm and seen some fish busting shad up on top and think I seen the same dead walleye as previously mentioned on here. Tried a little bit of everything but in the end they only wanted one of my offerings,a Road Runner fished really really slow. I ended up only catchin' 4 from that area and lost my sunglasses. Got soggy feet from walking in the wrong area of the grass so I ended up fishing barefoot. Can't stand wet socks and water logged shoes,wish I'd worn my flip flops but I figured Brent was gonna be there giving me crapLOL so I went with my Nikes. I left the dam area and tried the outflow area of the creek and managed to land 1 crappie and that was the only bite I got. Was getting thristy so I went to the Boat House bait shop to get a Pepsi. Decided to buy a Frabill EZ checker for crappie. Headed to the MBR area after that and caught another 4 from that area on the Road Runner set up. I caught a crappie I wanted to check with my recent purchase and after measuring it I set it down on top of the white tube and turned around to get my basket. Had a thought that I should grab the EZ checker before the lake tried to claim it,well right as I thought that and turned around it was already taking on water and headed down. Now I was pissed cause I'd just bought it,so off came my shirt,wallet out of pocket and phones off my belt. I went in to waist deep and plunged around with one foot. On about the 3rd try I got it back. I think I might have taken the first "swim" of the year out there. Decided to head to the marina still water logged and try my luck there. Ended up catching another 3 form there on yet again the Road RUnner set up fished the same way. I caught 12 on that trip with atleast four for sure that was legal and another four that probably was to but I caught them before I had a way to measure. The only 4 was all right around 8 1/2''. I fished from about 6am-10:15am.
Air Temp: 69-78
Winds: SE 3mph-SW 6mph
Dew Pt.: 69
RH:100%-70%
Pressure: 29.91"(steady)-29.94"(rising)
Moon: 1st Qtr


----------



## spfldbassguy

After going home and setting up the new tv in the bedroom,changing out some lures on my rods,and getting my newly aquired light action rod set up with new line (4# flouro on a Okuma Avenger spinning reel) I decided to head back out before having to go pick up the lil man from daycare. Fished the dam/visitor center area from about 1:45pm-3:15pm and caught 14 more crappie on you guessed it,a Road Runner just like before. Out of the 14 8 of 'em was legal sized and 6 of 'em went between 8''-8 1'2''. Stopped by the division of Water Craft office to get a replacement registration for my yak seeing how I apparently lost it sometime late last year. Had to get more stickers too because both of 'em fell off last year and 1 wouldn't stick back on. Now I feel I'm totally legal againso watch out for the orange minature fishing trolly nowLOL.
Air Temp:84-86
Winds: WSW 12mph-Varible
Dew Pt.:65
RH: 49%
Pressure: 29.88"(falling)


----------



## david11959

i wish this post would go away.
it is getting old the same this every day?


----------



## spfldbassguy

david11959 said:


> i wish this post would go away.
> it is getting old the same this every day?


How about you not post on this thread then and furthermore if it bothers you DON'T READ IT!!!.Nobody's forcing you to read the posts or post on this thread so quit interupting a very good thread with your whining and nonsense ok. Go start your own thread and leave this for all of us that like to post our results,thoughts,and the like about CJ Brown.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

david11959 said:


> i wish this post would go away.
> it is getting old the same this every day?


I hope you know now since your reply, there will be more to read and this will never leave the first page of this forum. Nobody tied you up and made you read all the pages and quizzed you at the end asking how many walleye Brent caught on this day or that day. Grow up.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Here is one of the Eyes Ashley caught the other day. On her first cast mind you. I am thinking its a Saugeye due to the coloring.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey lets just forget that dude and let him shop at Gander Mtn wondering how to use half the stuff they got on the shelves and we'll keep this thread going for those of us that like it.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got back out there this morning around 10am and fished til about noon. Brent showed up to where I was fishing and we got to chat and catch a few. For the day I caught 10 crappie(which is better than none) with only 3 of 'em being keeper size. Caught 'em all on the same Road Runner set up as yesterday. Fished away from all the yahoos that was crowding the marina in another area and was able to enjoy some peace and quiet.
Air Temp:69-77
Winds: S 3mph-SW 5mph
Dew Pt.: 67-65
RH: 94%-69%
Pressure:29.80''(steady)-29.78''(faling)
Moon: 1st Qtr


----------



## sc83

Fished the marina Wednesday from 4 till 630 and only caught a few crappie between me and my brother. Tons of people fishing the inner break wall. We then went to the dam and caught 12 more crappie there. Only a couple of people a few boats by the dam then. Water was at the top of the marina wall when we were there.


----------



## chuck71

I went out today with my wife to take a walk in the marina. I've been locked up inside since Tuesday when I had my appendix removed (unexpectedly) and I just wanted to get outside. Holy cow, there were so many people in the marina area. Not sure I've seen it packed like that before. I saw a tan truck with an OGF sticker on it. I saw several being caught not sure many of them made 9" mark though. Hope to get healed up soon and get out the to try to catch a few.


----------



## dl3525

Hi all. I'm new to this site but fish CJ a good bit. I've got a quick question that I figured someone here can post. Can you still launch boats at CJ or is it to high. I don't want to drag my boat out and waste $50 in gas heading out there unless I know that its fishable. 

Thanks


----------



## easytobeme03

fished a little while by the dam thursday evening,, let me start by saying it was good to see Brent( Intimidator ) and Dale ( Little Intimidator )out ,, havent seen them since last year whenthis thread was started,, ive seen steve ( SpringfieldBassgiuy) outa few times..
Caught a few keepers and alot of 8 to 8 1/2 inchers mostly ondark colors and VERY deep and slow,,


And sorry i have to put my two cents in ,,,Dave as for this thread it is a wealth of information that no other thread i have ever SEEN that is beneficial to the fishernmen and women of CJ Brown,, Alot of very good fishermen post on here to help ANYONE who wishes to learn more about the lake and the fishing there. This thread has a very positive influence on fishing that lake and maintaning the fishery for EVERYONE ,, even the negative , whining, complaining, etc people,, oh and lets not forget the pay lakers we have come to love ,, so bottom line is nobody makes you read this thread or this forum,, if your going to be negative and down trodden then please dont take it out on those with a helpful heart ,, just check your decisions next time you decide to read ,, if you dont like it then why read it or post on it .


Good Luck and FUll Limits to all


----------



## easytobeme03

its fishable been plenty of boats out


----------



## dl3525

easytobeme03 said:


> its fishable been plenty of boats out


Thanks for the info.


----------



## easytobeme03

no problem thats what we are here for


----------



## Intimidator

david11959 said:


> i wish this post would go away.
> it is getting old the same this every day?


Many of us on this thread have met and fished together and have become good friends. We know where each other fishes and we know each others techniques, we help each other with info that we all can use. We normally hit the spawns right on time and know what the fish are doing. Some of us are lucky and can get out alot, some rely on us to make their trips more productive and keep them informed. If you feel the info on here is not beneficial to you then ask questions and someone will help you out. If the statement you made is any indication....you wouldn't be able to process the info we are giving you anyway!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Here is one of the Eyes Ashley caught the other day. On her first cast mind you. I am thinking its a Saugeye due to the coloring.


You know how happy I am for her!


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> I went out today with my wife to take a walk in the marina. I've been locked up inside since Tuesday when I had my appendix removed (unexpectedly) and I just wanted to get outside. Holy cow, there were so many people in the marina area. Not sure I've seen it packed like that before. I saw a tan truck with an OGF sticker on it. I saw several being caught not sure many of them made 9" mark though. Hope to get healed up soon and get out the to try to catch a few.


Hope you get to feeling better soon and can start catching some crappie!


----------



## Intimidator

WHAT A DAY!
First of all I caught my personal all-time best Walleye....32 inches had to be over 8 pounds..I only had my tape. I had a tough decision to make and my stomach started getting all knotted up and my conscious started bothering me so I put it back for Ashley! It was beautiful and it's eyes were glowing...I know I did the right thing! Also caught a 16" SM and 10 crappie in that area...ALL on a 2" smoke/silver glitter swimmer!

Got to CJ at 5:15am (was alone until after 7:30) left the Marina at 8 and came back 2 other times, I fished until 2pm. The water temp was 68 degrees and the Crappie are starting to move in Shallow. The cast of characters that I got to fish with today was outstanding...Steve, Jeff, Ron, Bob, and Joe! All together I had to be over 100 crappies today and I kept 20. The Marina was packed and the live bait/bobber fishers are filling buckets....!

Today was also a first, in that I had 2 of my Elders (at different times) tell me that I wasn't fishing correctly and they proceded to instruct me that I should be bobber and live bait fishing because "that is the true mark of a good fisherman"! I was very nice and polite to both of them!LOL

I fished every area of CJ that can be bankfished by a normal person and caught Crappies in every area...so if you don't like crowds, other quieter areas than the Marina are also producing! Good fishing to all!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Congratulations on the large "wally gator"! And am sure you`re pushing close to 300 keeper crappie so far...WELL DONE! If you can just KEEP working on it, you`ll get to where you don`t have to use all that high $ Japanese stuff OR a pole..."Come OUT with your fins UP!!! Climb in the bucket!" Wanna be there to see THAT...


I still haven't caught a 30 incher IN CJ yet!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Brent,

Congrats on that awesome catch. Unless it was really skinny a 32 inch Walleye can be in the 12 pound range. I've caught 28's that weighed 9.5 pounds. I'm glad you put her back in the drink. We need those big fish genes out there for the future generations.

If it ever stops raining I'm going to get the old blue out there. I've got a new toy that I want to use to look at all the submerged shrubbery. 

See you out there!

MC

BTW - Here's a fish weight estimator from Walleye Central that is pretty close.

http://www.walleyecentral2.com/fish-weight.asp


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Brent,
> 
> Congrats on that awesome catch. Unless it was really skinny a 32 inch Walleye can be in the 12 pound range. I've caught 28's that weighed 9.5 pounds. I'm glad you put her back in the drink. We need those big fish genes out there for the future generations.
> 
> If it ever stops raining I'm going to get the old blue out there. I've got a new toy that I want to use to look at all the submerged shrubbery.
> 
> See you out there!
> 
> MC
> 
> BTW - Here's a fish weight estimator from Walleye Central that is pretty close.
> 
> http://www.walleyecentral2.com/fish-weight.asp


Dang, Dang, Dang, If I would have thought to get a girth I could have had a nice estimate, thanks for the link....I'll remember next time....I was a little shook up and trying to think quick as not to cause it harm...But I also wanted it on the wall! Even now, I do feel like I did the right thing!

Is it a very nice toy? I have an idea of what it is, have seen them in person and they are fantastic...YOU WILL ENJOY IT!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

So today Ashley on her first cast at buck creek got a nice crappie. Then she text me all happy and stuff with a picture of her first TROUT at the creek. So for her today she got 3 walleye a trout and crappie. I got off work late had to go to blue ash for server work and got to buck creek and caught 2 walleye the biggest went 18.5 and the other a little smaller. Then went to a pond and got the biggest bullhead I have ever seen. Back at it bright and early.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Here are some pics from the past couple days. Some of the images failed to upload. They might be too big. But I was shocked to see that pic of the trout. Must have made a journey from Mad River b/c I don't know of any trout in CJ.


----------



## cajun willie

Folks, had a great day yesterday. Visited CJ twice; AM was fishing solo, PM had the kido. Total for the day was 107 crappies, 6 white bass. 

AM - 78 crappies, 5 white bass. They were everywhere, from 8-30 fow, most of the one's i caught were bout 5-9 feet deep. All caught on tubes, even doubled once (first time ever for that). Color of the day was "electric chicken". Biggest one was a black crappie just over 12 in. All the white bass were dinks... 

PM- 29 crappies, 1 white bass. Same as above. I don't know if the front has them being sluggish or what, but the bite was way slower. Wind was up, made boat control an issue. Tre' (kido) and I still had a great time. He had the biggest crappie of the year for us, anothe black one that was 13 1/4 in. If i could figure out how to get pictures on here i'd post them.

Fishing vertical again with my jig poles. 

Water temps:
AM 61-68
PM 62-71
Coldest water was by the tower at the dam.


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> Folks, had a great day yesterday. Visited CJ twice; AM was fishing solo, PM had the kido. Total for the day was 107 crappies, 6 white bass.
> 
> AM - 78 crappies, 5 white bass. They were everywhere, from 8-30 fow, most of the one's i caught were bout 5-9 feet deep. All caught on tubes, even doubled once (first time ever for that). Color of the day was "electric chicken". Biggest one was a black crappie just over 12 in. All the white bass were dinks...
> 
> PM- 29 crappies, 1 white bass. Same as above. I don't know if the front has them being sluggish or what, but the bite was way slower. Wind was up, made boat control an issue. Tre' (kido) and I still had a great time. He had the biggest crappie of the year for us, anothe black one that was 13 1/4 in. If i could figure out how to get pictures on here i'd post them.
> 
> Fishing vertical again with my jig poles.
> 
> Water temps:
> AM 61-68
> PM 62-71
> Coldest water was by the tower at the dam.


Very nice Bill...I bet Tre' was happy! Congrats!
Hey, A Special Thanks for posting the water temps...that really helps!


----------



## Doctor

Lynn and I went to CJ tonight after I got off work, looked like 8 boats in the lot, 6 people on the MBR wall and they were shoulder to shoulder in the Marina people just everywhere, I may take the boat out tomorrow if it is not raining to hard, I'm on call for work so hopefully they will leave me alone.

Nice fish Brent, Joe, Willie


----------



## Intimidator

Another Full Day of fishin' with the "CJ MOB", Jeff, Steve, Joe, Ashley, and Rob! I fished from 8:30 til 4:30 and just had a ball!

First of all Jeff has been ruined, he fished the bank with me for the first time yesterday and it went so well he came back again today...early...from Piqua! He can swim a jig with the best of us and easily transfered it from the boat to the bank, We hurt some Crappie!...Welcome Jeff, you are now officially a "Banker"! His Jeep is getting alot better mileage also without the boat, so you may see him along the bank in the near future!LOL Oh, he also went home with 2 very nice Gators. 

It was very nice to fish and talk with Joe and Ashley for the first time this year...It been a long time since I have seen someone as excited to fish as Ashley, she has such a happy personality and just makes me laugh....I love fishing with them...Both are Excellent Anglers and just Great People! Joe, go get that girl some braid and WATCH OUT!LOL

My boy Steve has to change his name to SpfldCrappieBassGuy because he is puttin' the hurtin' on the CJ Crappie. He took a few pointers, and has Mastered them on the swimbaits. You can tell his comfort level with the swimmers is high and he likes it because it reminds him of his first love...Bass fishin'! Man, we have a good time..... He's cleaning alot of Crappie this weekend.

Met my friend Rob at the end of the day and he wanted some help with the swimmers...gave him a few and some pointers and by the end of the day he was comfortable and catchin' Crappie! He also started jiggin' swimmers under a bobber and caught them that way also! 

I fished all over CJ again and a few secret holes and caught Crappies everywhere but no Gators...the BIG Crappies are stiill eluding me, we caught a few close to 11 today but that's it...I'll find them, just a matter of time!
I'll be out Sunday before dawn, hopefully to fish with Easy! 
Good fishing to all!


----------



## Weekend_Warrior

Arrived early at the tailwaters and caught a nice size channel on a zoom small tube and jig under a weighted bobber. I was looking for a walleye and didn't even know cats were in the creek. I tried every other combination, twister tail jig, VibE which I lost, jigs tipped with worms, three way with NC in the boils and came up empty. I hear the rip rap is the place to be so I walk up and over to check that out next. I think I have the tackle...any pointers on technique on the rocks? 

I know there has been some negativity on this thread, but I for one greatly appreciate the information.

Tight lines,
Warrior


----------



## cajun willie

Brent, has the bite slowed down any with the colder weather? I thought it would have or i would have come back up this morning. Still cant get over how high the water is. good luck to all.

Brent i'll try and call next time i'm comming up. 

Bill


----------



## Intimidator

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Arrived early at the tailwaters and caught a nice size channel on a zoom small tube and jig under a weighted bobber. I was looking for a walleye and didn't even know cats were in the creek. I tried every other combination, twister tail jig, VibE which I lost, jigs tipped with worms, three way with NC in the boils and came up empty. I hear the rip rap is the place to be so I walk up and over to check that out next. I think I have the tackle...any pointers on technique on the rocks?
> 
> I know there has been some negativity on this thread, but I for one greatly appreciate the information.
> 
> Tight lines,
> Warrior


No negativity on here from the people who want learn, share info, or enjoy fishing together. 

You are doing the correct things and using correct lures....the water is still cool and the Crappie are still sluggish, the WB are hiding, and the Gators are hungrey, work your lures slow, present them as an easy meal by stopping, starting, and making it die or appear wounded. You can throw out and let it go to the bottom and work it back or cast along the rocks...both are working now!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Was out last night (1:30 AM) 6 crappies on minnows, 4- 6` deep, kids were "freezing to death" on shorts and sleeveless shirts, only stayed 45 minutes; untangled 1 pole twice...could only fish within 50` of a public bathroom...oh well...


Hey...you caught some fish with the kids...not many kids get to do that nowadays! Congrats on being a mentor!


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> Brent, has the bite slowed down any with the colder weather? I thought it would have or i would have come back up this morning. Still cant get over how high the water is. good luck to all.
> 
> Brent i'll try and call next time i'm comming up.
> 
> Bill


Hey buddy! It hit a brick wall today...I started out crushing Crappie again at 5:30 am (None over 10 inches), when Steve came out he caught a few and by 8:00 am they slowed big time. We moved over where you were fishing and we caught fish but it was slooooowwwww. The water temp dropped to 61 by the time we left about 2pm. More in the post!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

So after hours of trying to convince Ashley to come out to fish this morning, she finally caves in. Met Brent and Don out there, I kinda assumed that they would be there anyway. Were fishing and next thing you know, BAM, Ashley's pole bends over, she hollers at all of us, I run to get the net, she's fighting it, Brent is talking her through the whole ordeal. Her reel kept loosening up and she's yelling at me to tighten it up so she don't lose it. I get the net, go try to net it, it runs, it does that twice, finally, she gets it up on the bank and runs back to get it away from the water. Her face was priceless, I grab it, she takes a picture with her phone, I show her how to hold it b/c she said the next big one she lands she will hold, she goes to grab it, hands are shaking like she just drank a large coffee with 10 espresso shots, I take a pic and place it in the basket.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

BTW, that went 24 inches, haven't weighed it yet, trying to find the scale while it's staying cold.


----------



## Intimidator

This was another day that I'll always remember....Don, Steve, and I met and fished through the weather and had a Great Time and Great laughs!LOL
The water at CJ has raised a few inches since yesterday even though they have the Dam open and pumping water AFAP. Yesterday the water temp was near 70 in spots, today it started in the mid 60's and by the time we left was at 61...CJ lost heat quick with so much water being dumped. You could tell the bite was slowing with the temps dropping...I really don't know what else is going to happen since this weather is so crazy...I also was given some news that could effect the entire fishery, soon! I'll post when I get the info confirmed.

I was a part of something very, very, special today but it's not my story to tell...It was a great moment that I'm glad to have seen first hand!

I guess I can say it now....CONGRATS ASHLEY!!!!!LOL...Way to go! Man, she put everything into landing that BEAST! Now Joe has to buy her a new fishing pole, reel, and line....she is the New "GATOR HUNTRESS"!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

One thing that chapped my hide today was the nerve of the A hole who catches and keeps everything he can from Reid and everywhere else, not caring about limits or sizes, comes down and starts casting into us. He sees all 5 of us fishing and he's asking questions, which questions about how you doing, yadda yadda yadda, are fine, then he's casting into us. I had it and told him if he snags Ashley's line, it's not going to be pretty for him. Then he asks why is that and why would he snag her line, I said by casting over here where she was fishing. This is the same A Hole who came and fished in between Ashley and my brother's GF last year and they were like 5 feet apart talking, and he walks his stupid ass in between them. I have a feeling our next encounter will be worse, but we will see. That's the kind of people who don't care about anything but themselves. I just wish he would get caught doing everything illegal he does, but it won't teach him a lesson.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> One thing that chapped my hide today was the nerve of the A hole who catches and keeps everything he can from Reid and everywhere else, not caring about limits or sizes, comes down and starts casting into us. He sees all 5 of us fishing and he's asking questions, which questions about how you doing, yadda yadda yadda, are fine, then he's casting into us. I had it and told him if he snags Ashley's line, it's not going to be pretty for him. Then he asks why is that and why would he snag her line, I said by casting over here where she was fishing. This is the same A Hole who came and fished in between Ashley and my brother's GF last year and they were like 5 feet apart talking, and he walks his stupid ass in between them. I have a feeling our next encounter will be worse, but we will see. That's the kind of people who don't care about anything but themselves. I just wish he would get caught doing everything illegal he does, but it won't teach him a lesson.


Don, Steve, and I were blessed to also see "Darwin Awards" Recipients today out in 2 small jonboats with motors running circles around a bass boat, then one of them crashed INTO the RIP-RAP shoreline, then they almost sank each other doing circles and not realizing they would crash into each others wakes IN THE DEEPEST AND MOST DANGEROUS PART OF CJ....kids were driving and a adult was in the front of each boat! I thought we were going to witness 4 deaths!

Mr Illegal Bass Poacher was also almost a "Darwin Award Winner" Today!LOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

4lb 10oz is what it weighed.


----------



## easytobeme03

lol ya the two adults had them on but the kids didnt !!!!


----------



## easytobeme03

Met Brent and Steve this morning and headed to the dam ,, the bite was decent for a while then slowed a bit as the water cooled from the wind and rain and whats being let out of the lake..

brent and i ended up changing spots and and Ashley and Joe showed up.. I first must say congratulations Ashley on a very fine catch !!!! hell watching her land that hog made the day ! 

I caught my first gator of the season a 12 incher , watched Brent lose 2 ,, one was about 18 inches 

The 2 small boats LOL enough said ! 

as for the yahoo who came down lol it would have been a bad time for him to try to tumble with the crowd that was down there lol


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> 4lb 10oz is what it weighed.


Hey Joe, What kind of lure was it that Ashley used to catch that Monster on???LOL Are you a beliver? Hee Hee HEEHEE

Heck Don...I got caught up in all the excitement and forgot about your 1st Gator of the year...Congrats Buddy!

Oh, and then you have to remind me about my misfortune....Thanks for keeping me grounded!LOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Hey Joe, What kind of lure was it that Ashley used to catch that Monster on???LOL Are you a beliver? Hee Hee HEEHEE
> 
> Heck Don...I got caught up in all the excitement and forgot about your 1st Gator of the year...Congrats Buddy!
> 
> Oh, and then you have to remind me about my misfortune....Thanks for keeping me grounded!LOL


So Brent gave Ashley some of his special jap swim baits. The one she used caught a crappie and that eye. It was the silver flake one.


----------



## easytobeme03

Oh, and then you have to remind me about my misfortune....Thanks for keeping me grounded!LOL[/QUOTE]



LOL grounded ? your feet didnt even get wet when you stepped in the lake ! LMAO!!!

hey you might not have got them in but you know they are there just waiting for you to get them next time.. all in all a dam good day of fishing ! :B


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished alot on Saturday and managed to catch 37 crappie(21keepers) on mostly one lure,road runner(again). Fished all the places that you can from the bank,just had to "work" around some people. Seen alot of fish caught,hell me and Brent got to see a few Stripers as that fellow pointed out when he caught 'em,LOL didn't have the heart to tell him they was white bass. 


Fished Sunday morning with Intimidator and Easytobeme and I'm confused as to which one has to buy my lunch. I managed to pull in another 14 crappie on the same lures. Was gonna meet her for some breakfast so I left to go drop off my stuff at home. Got it put away and waited around for them to get home. Got bored waiting sO I grabbed some bass rods and headed to the "ponds". Some guys was already there fishin and one of 'em told me I needed a purple rubber worm to catch 'em. Well didn't have one so I needed to catch something on the stuff I brought. After hearing this guy saying something under his breath I got to see him misplay a pretty decent largemouth at the bank. I finally caught me a lil 15'' largemouth on a tour grade spinnerbait. WAsn't a huge one but it was something.

Oh yeah on Saturday I landed my first walleye in about 2 or 3 years. Went right about 21'' and I figured I was gonna put it in my basket with the crappies and I'd eat it for dinner. Well I ended up dropping it as I was reaching for the basket(insert any 5 cuss words here).


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Oh, and then you have to remind me about my misfortune....Thanks for keeping me grounded!LOL




LOL grounded ? your feet didnt even get wet when you stepped in the lake ! LMAO!!!

hey you might not have got them in but you know they are there just waiting for you to get them next time.. all in all a dam good day of fishing ! :B[/QUOTE]

I guess I can walk on water!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Fished alot on Saturday and managed to catch 37 crappie(21keepers) on mostly one lure,road runner(again). Fished all the places that you can from the bank,just had to "work" around some people. Seen alot of fish caught,hell me and Brent got to see a few Stripers as that fellow pointed out when he caught 'em,LOL didn't have the heart to tell him they was white bass.
> 
> 
> Fished Sunday morning with Intimidator and Easytobeme and I'm confused as to which one has to buy my lunch. I managed to pull in another 14 crappie on the same lures. Was gonna meet her for some breakfast so I left to go drop off my stuff at home. Got it put away and waited around for them to get home. Got bored waiting sO I grabbed some bass rods and headed to the "ponds". Some guys was already there fishin and one of 'em told me I needed a purple rubber worm to catch 'em. Well didn't have one so I needed to catch something on the stuff I brought. After hearing this guy saying something under his breath I got to see him misplay a pretty decent largemouth at the bank. I finally caught me a lil 15'' largemouth on a tour grade spinnerbait. WAsn't a huge one but it was something.
> 
> Oh yeah on Saturday I landed my first walleye in about 2 or 3 years. Went right about 21'' and I figured I was gonna put it in my basket with the crappies and I'd eat it for dinner. Well I ended up dropping it as I was reaching for the basket(insert any 5 cuss words here).


The Walleye does count as a catch via the Dale rules! You actually had it out of the water and hook out...the rest...well, I'll stop there!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> This is getting too rich; 1 guy practicing walking on water (saves money on buying a boat and paying for registration fees, trailer tags, ect) and another who`s working on just bringing a bucket...you guys should consider going "pro"...no wonder this thread is SO POPULAR !!


Heck, I bought a truck for nothin'. 
I guess I should give credit to Red Wing Boot Oil for keeping my feet dry!

We might be able to go on a "Comedy Tour" and tell of our escapades!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Decided to go to the place down by the river and try my hand there. After trying a few things in many ways without much success I decided to try something I'd never done,double rigging. I rigged up a two swimbait rod that was spaced apart about 15"18" and on one of my numerous casts I hooked into something,a 6''/7'' white bass. The only thing I caught and it was a dink in every sense of the word but atleast I caught something on a set up I'd never tried before.


----------



## Intimidator

Spent 30 minutes after work at CJ (at the Huntresses' Lair) and was rewarded with 2 more Gators...one, a Healthy 28 inches and the second, a Fat 18 inches. Both thought they were going to enjoy a Lime/Chartreuse snack during the cloudy rains, but ended up being the main course tonight! 
Brunch is on for tomorrow as long as it doesn't snow! I called to report and Someone else also had a very good day today...I can't wait to hear ALL the details...GO KEITECH!LOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

My brother and I were over in Columbus for his job interview and we decided to head over to Alum for the second time to see if we could get anything. Last time we went we got a crappie and a saugeye. Well this time my brother got 2 white bass on a big orange spinner bait and I got a SMB on a Lime Green Chartreuse Keitech swimbait, and then wham, I knew what it was.

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=173482#ixzz1MZYeMaCY


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Then we got home and headed to Ashley's spot at Buck Creek and I met my friend and my brother's GF out there and right when we were about to leave, I catch another Eye. I swear there are tons of saugeye in CJ b/c the amount we catch is unreal. Anyway, what part of the Walleye/Saugeye do you guys think is the best? I'll let you guys answer and see if anyone has tried what I tried tonight that had me chewing with a huge smile on my face. I'll post pics up once they are sent to me. My iPhone died using the GPS on there since mine was in her car.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> My brother and I were over in Columbus for his job interview and we decided to head over to Alum for the second time to see if we could get anything. Last time we went we got a crappie and a saugeye. Well this time my brother got 2 white bass on a big orange spinner bait and I got a SMB on a Lime Green Chartreuse Keitech swimbait, and then wham, I knew what it was.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=173482#ixzz1MZYeMaCY


That thing ain't no Gator, that's one of them there Crocodiles!
Beautiful catch Joe! Congrats! Man, Heck, I don't know who to be happier for now!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Then we got home and headed to Ashley's spot at Buck Creek and I met my friend and my brother's GF out there and right when we were about to leave, I catch another Eye. I swear there are tons of saugeye in CJ b/c the amount we catch is unreal. Anyway, what part of the Walleye/Saugeye do you guys think is the best? I'll let you guys answer and see if anyone has tried what I tried tonight that had me chewing with a huge smile on my face. I'll post pics up once they are sent to me. My iPhone died using the GPS on there since mine was in her car.


I just filet the whole thing...clear to the bone, from gills to tail, spine to bottom...not an ounce of meat wasted! I suppose you suck the brain like a crawdad!


----------



## WLAngler

How's the bass fishing been on CJ lately??


----------



## spfldbassguy

WLAngler said:


> How's the bass fishing been on CJ lately??


Wish I could tell ya but I've been concentrating on the crappies and patiently waiting on the white bass to turn on. If I was bass fishing out there now I'd probably fish the same areas I already do but throw stuff weighing a little more than 1/16th. I would probably use a 3'' or 4'' swimbait,a worm/crawfish weighted slightly(adjust for the winds),a crank worked through the millions of rocks in the rip rap areas,spinnerbait could be the ticket as well. The trick would be to fish very slowly as the water temps have taken a slight nose dive already from this lousy weather. There's a few bank fishable points that could be combed over,there's new submerged habitats for all species to enjoy and catch fish from,there's the depths to be explored by the dam that always produces some fish. That's just what I'd be trying if I was targeting them about now but I don't really start bass fishing hard until June. Figure that way they should start being about post spawn by then but with this goofy weather who knows. Hey you might as well come on down and try the place out and see what happens. You might not catch one bass but it could be that 5# walleye that made your day or it could be one of the huge 15''+ slabs that made your day. You never know out there what kind of big fish you're gonna hook into.


----------



## Intimidator

WLAngler said:


> How's the bass fishing been on CJ lately??


Most of us don't fish while they are on the beds...CJ's Bass population needs as much help as it can get, so we wait! Last years spawn was huge and we have large numbers of 6"(+/-) Bass all over.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Nice job on catching that really big toothy creature,that would like to eat Brents' favorite toothy fish.


----------



## sisezz73




----------



## Intimidator

sisezz73 said:


>


Now that's just messed up! Nice fish....hey, weren't you suppose to buy dinner!

Were gonna all have to get together again...for some laughs and fishin'!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Nice job on catching that really big toothy creature,that would like to eat Brents' favorite toothy fish.


Man, I hunt Gators...that was a CROC!


----------



## spfldbassguy

sisezz73 said:


>


Nice largemouth,you catch that Sunday?


----------



## WLAngler

My step-dad and a relative of his are planning on going fishing soon on CJ Brown. They've been planning a trip to Kentucky Lake, but weather and other factors have postponed the trip.


----------



## WLAngler

Thanks for the info spfldbassguy.


----------



## easytobeme03

Caught my first keeper gator today 15 1/2 inches


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Nice job! I recognize that spot!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Eat the cheeks! I was told to do this the other night, and I did not regret it.


----------



## easytobeme03

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Eat the cheeks! I was told to do this the other night, and I did not regret it.


whoever told you that is exactly right !! The cheeks are considered a delicacy,, but since he was a little guy i let him live to grow up lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> Caught my first keeper gator today 15 1/2 inches


Nice job there EASY!!!



On a side note you all do know that if you keep catchin' his gators that he's become paranoid and start fishing aloneLOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Nice job there EASY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note you all do know that if you keep catchin' his gators that he's become paranoid and start fishing aloneLOL


No I don't!
I rather them be enjoyed than just flushed down the toliet!

Congrats Don, Now it's time to get you and D an "Eater"!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tried the dam/visitor center area today from about 10:30am-11:40am and only managed to land a 4'' dink largemouth. Atleast that allowed me to come home without a scent of skunk looming around me. With that being said I just couldn't figure out the crappies. I tried everything in every imaginable method and just couldn't get any to hit. This recent weather has screwed 'em up again,they're probably wishing the weather would get better too. Hopefully no more bad cold fronts like this and we'll be fine. Seen some people fishing "The Spot" and immediately thought it might be Joe and friends down there. Wasn't you was it Joe?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Tried the dam/visitor center area today from about 10:30am-11:40am and only managed to land a 4'' dink largemouth. Atleast that allowed me to come home without a scent of skunk looming around me. With that being said I just couldn't figure out the crappies. I tried everything in every imaginable method and just couldn't get any to hit. This recent weather has screwed 'em up again,they're probably wishing the weather would get better too. Hopefully no more bad cold fronts like this and we'll be fine. Seen some people fishing "The Spot" and immediately thought it might be Joe and friends down there. Wasn't you was it Joe?


I had a early lunch there and caught a 14 1/2 inch Gator and a couple Crappies on the 3.8 magic bait.....I returned all of them to grow! When I was leaving to go back to work Joe's brother came down with his daughter and said Ashley was on the way!


----------



## kschupp

Plan on taking the boat and wife out to CJB tomorrow afternoon and Saturday morning. Hopefully the weather holds out as planned. Haven't been out since last Sunday when we fished at the marina in the rain. I plan on taking the new Humminbird DI out and seeing just how well it works. Hopefully I see some crappie holding near the planted cover. I'll post if I see anything good.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Hit the lake this morning, had a friend call and asked if I wanted to go with him so we got out about 9:30. Second spot we hit 2- 16" walleye 1 perch 1 dink wb, 3rd spot 2 -13" eyes so no skunk today.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Hit the lake this morning, had a friend call and asked if I wanted to go with him so we got out about 9:30. Second spot we hit 2- 16" walleye 1 perch 1 dink wb, 3rd spot 2 -13" eyes so no skunk today.


Congrats Rusty on some nice "eaters"...tell Mike I said Congrats also....can you tell what the Crappie are doing?


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Plan on taking the boat and wife out to CJB tomorrow afternoon and Saturday morning. Hopefully the weather holds out as planned. Haven't been out since last Sunday when we fished at the marina in the rain. I plan on taking the new Humminbird DI out and seeing just how well it works. Hopefully I see some crappie holding near the planted cover. I'll post if I see anything good.


I'm going to be a "Banker" all weekend so if you can get water temps that would be good...we don't need for you to give away any spots, just let us know where they are suspending...on the bottom or up in the water column. After this front were all going to have to find them again as the water starts warming again...some may have spawned but the BIGGIES haven't come in yet!


----------



## Intimidator

Went back to the Gator hole for half an hour after work and caught 2 dink crappie on the Magic Bait...so I guess it isn't really magic after all! Had a couple other reports of the Gators moving in CJ so Dale and I will work it this weekend from the Bank! Trying to get out 1/2 day tomorrow if the weather holds.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Which day, Lowell? Friday? Saturday? Sunday? I can be around on the weekend but not tomorrow.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sunday, BlueBoat; we will be in the Marina by 10:30 from the lane with the 1st load, and we`ll probabily try to hit the barn 1st; it`s the furthest off shore. We could sure use a "guide" for 2 effective drops, and your electronics are my guess currently the BEST on the lake...if you`ll mark, we`ll get them on target, E and W ends...


I'll be out to help! I may have Dale with me but I'm sure he can catch fish by himself for awhile. 

Come on guys, Let's help get this done so "The Friends Of CJ" can relax for awhile. It won't take long, mainly this is loading the tree assemblies onto a flat (open) trailer from the lane to be taken to the Marina, then they are off-loaded onto an awaiting vessel to be splashed!


----------



## downtime8763

Have it on my calender,will be their with truck and trailer.


----------



## kschupp

Lowell H Turner said:


> To those whom fish CJ Brown, unless it is pouring rain, we are going to place the last of the cover in the Resevoir starting at 10AM. We will be in the Marina by 10:30. Please find 1 hr to help us if you can; the results will reward your efforts MANY tmes over...(just ask the Intimidator!)


Have truck might be able to get trailer. Where is the "lane"?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out today from about 10am-11:30am and man you can tell the weather got nice again,lotsa people everywhere. I fished one little open spot at the MBR area and came up with zero so I decided to go try the marina with all the other yahoos. Packed as usual this time of year. I only managed 2 land two fish,1 crappie(8 1/2"),1 white bass(6").Caught 'em both on the RR set up. Got to see a guy in a bass boat land a very nice CJ smallie. Didn't get the greatest look but I'd say is was 3 1/2-4lbs. Seen two other fish caught while out there and they both was crappies.

Unless she has plans for us that I'm not currently aware of I'll be out to help out.


----------



## cjbrown

Good walleye troll bite going on today, straight out from marina and boat ramp.


----------



## BlueBoat98

That's good to hear! Will you be out there again tomorrow? I am so looking forward to a decent day on the water. See if I can find a jig bite anywhere.

MC


----------



## kschupp

Got the wife out on the water this afternoon. Got on the water aboutg 3:30 and lasted until 7:30. Didn't do too bad. Went over by #9 and sat there for about 1 1/2 hours. Marked a ton of fish floating by in that time. Most were in about 18 FOW. The wife managed to bring in 2 white bass, (one was 12 inches :B) I caught 8.5 in crappie  and a 9.5 in crappie . Using minnows under a :F in about 14-15 FOW. Water temp was 65. Cruised over to #7 and didn't mark one fish. Moved to #2 same results. Moved over to the pylons by the campground and tied up to #3. Fished for about another hour there and caught 2 more crappie 9.5 and 10 in. Decided to head over to the marina, (wife had to tinkle) and what do ya know, my battery was dead.  Kicking myself in in the butt for not putting jumper cables in the boat (going in tomorrow before we head back out) Started heading back towards the MBR using the trolling motor, man was that slow. Pushed about 3 mph until we got around the point by the campground when I suddenly remembered that I had an emergency pull rope somewhere in the boat. Found it and got the motor going again. Decided to just head back for the night. Got the batteries on chargers and will be heading back out in the morning. Going to try over by #10 and #11. Wife wants to head back to #9 where we were marking all the fish. Will probably hit that one again too. Didn't catch the amount of fish that I wanted, but at least we didn't get :S. Besides, a bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work any time. I run a white alumacraft classic 165, wave if you see us, or stop and BS for a few. Good fishin' to all.
The wife hasn't given me permission to go play Sunday morning so I WILL be at the lane with my truck around 10 or so.


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Got the wife out on the water this afternoon. Got on the water aboutg 3:30 and lasted until 7:30. Didn't do too bad. Went over by #9 and sat there for about 1 1/2 hours. Marked a ton of fish floating by in that time. Most were in about 18 FOW. The wife managed to bring in 2 white bass, (one was 12 inches :B) I caught 8.5 in crappie  and a 9.5 in crappie . Using minnows under a :F in about 14-15 FOW. Water temp was 65. Cruised over to #7 and didn't mark one fish. Moved to #2 same results. Moved over to the pylons by the campground and tied up to #3. Fished for about another hour there and caught 2 more crappie 9.5 and 10 in. Decided to head over to the marina, (wife had to tinkle) and what do ya know, my battery was dead.  Kicking myself in in the butt for not putting jumper cables in the boat (going in tomorrow before we head back out) Started heading back towards the MBR using the trolling motor, man was that slow. Pushed about 3 mph until we got around the point by the campground when I suddenly remembered that I had an emergency pull rope somewhere in the boat. Found it and got the motor going again. Decided to just head back for the night. Got the batteries on chargers and will be heading back out in the morning. Going to try over by #10 and #11. Wife wants to head back to #9 where we were marking all the fish. Will probably hit that one again too. Didn't catch the amount of fish that I wanted, but at least we didn't get :S. Besides, a bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work any time. I run a white alumacraft classic 165, wave if you see us, or stop and BS for a few. Good fishin' to all.
> The wife hasn't given me permission to go play Sunday morning so I WILL be at the lane with my truck around 10 or so.


Very nice Report! I'm excited to meet all the new guys Sunday, see ya there!


----------



## walleyejigger

BlueBoat98 said:


> That's good to hear! Will you be out there again tomorrow? I am so looking forward to a decent day on the water. See if I can find a jig bite anywhere.
> 
> MC


will probly see ya there blue going up early


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> That's good to hear! Will you be out there again tomorrow? I am so looking forward to a decent day on the water. See if I can find a jig bite anywhere.
> 
> MC


You mean you're actually going to get out on the water this year!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> The "lane" is off the Maint area rd; turning past the Park Office onto the main rd towards the Marina there is a service rd to your Right (it`s the only 1), go down the rd towards the gate, there is a gravel lane to the Left. Down it 250` are 128 assembled attractors, awaiting LOTS of water...Thank You, "Friends"...


AverageJoe is coming Sunday also! He can lift the trailers and move them around by himself!LOL


----------



## BlueBoat98

Guess I can't complain about my first fair weather trip of the year. Got these two, 23 & 24, out in the middle on Jig/Minnow. Also pulled a 2 pound cat and a smattering of decent Crappies. I kinda broke my own rule about keeping fish this big because I "deserved it" after last year.

Still learning on the down scan/side scan thing. It seems to be working right but I'm sure not seeing those "photographic" images that come up on the demos. I'll be out in the morning to help as I can with the splashing.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## cjbrown

Nice fish. I hit the same area I was in yesterday. Slow bite compared to Fridays. Ended up with only 4 in the 16-17 in range. Did lose one of the biggest walleye I have hooked at CJ, was an absolute pig, I have caught fish in the 5-8lb range, so gives ya idea on what I missed. Lost her trying to get it into the net by myself, after that I did'nt feel much like fishing.


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat, Nice Fish! Congrats! I don't think Mother CJ will have any "Ill Will" towards you for keeping those, especially after we "help" her out tomorrow!

CJ, Those are nice "eaters" in the 16-17 inch range. Sorry you didn't get your PB Gator but it sounds like you have them "dialed in", alot of guys still haven't been able to figure them out yet, you'll get it! I think we seen you pulling in, does your boat have 2 motors in back?

Dale and I Gator hunted this morning @ 6am and I missed another Big one also, Dale caught 2 nice Crappies before he got hungrey for breakfast at the Marina, after breakfast we fished with Joe for awhile and Dale got sleepy so we left. 

While at the Marina, I ran into a close friend who said he caught a 17 inch Crappie...so we got out to look at it....I had my tape and it measured 17 1/2 inches...the thing was a beast and had no eggs nor torn tail...looked over a saw a guy hauling in a 14-15 incher, so the "Biggies" are movin' in. Talked to a buddy out in his boat and he was bustin' "Biggies" along the rocks in a private area!

See ya tomorrow at 10 in the Marina! Good fishing to all!


----------



## cjbrown

Yes, Red Ranger with 2 yammies on the back. I'll be back out probably Tuesday and Wednesday, my days off this week.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I forgot to mention this earlier. My new 'bird has the capability to run two temperature probes. I pulled the one off the old finder and plugged it in. This gives me a temp down to 15 feet by just throwing it overboard. By late morning the surface had warmed up to 64 - 65 degrees but it was only 58 - 59 down there about 14 feet. Many times the jig bite doesn't get going until that water is pretty close to 70 degrees.

See you out there tomorrow.

MC


----------



## PAC-N

Friday only manage to get alot of dinks but Saturday me and my boy caught alot of 10 to 11" in a drop off from 10' to 20' of water with the minnows at 14'. The water at best was 67 degrees on the surface. It sure was a fun evening


----------



## spfldbassguy

I was finally able to get out for a little time to myself while fishing. I fished from about 5:30pm-8:30pm at the visitor center and marina areas and only managed to land two 9" crappies. Caught one on the Road Runner set up and one on a Bobby Garland Baby Shad. I almost pulled a Brent and landed me a carp on an artificial. Stupid thing slammed the RR and I immediately thought I either had a pig smallie or a really nice walleye. To my dismay when I seen what it actually was I was highly disappointed. Had it hooked in the mouth and I'm hoping the (bleep) lips fell off. I tried to horse it in to get it over with and it got off. Didn't see too many fish caught,seemed like it was a little slow form the banks.


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> I forgot to mention this earlier. My new 'bird has the capability to run two temperature probes. I pulled the one off the old finder and plugged it in. This gives me a temp down to 15 feet by just throwing it overboard. By late morning the surface had warmed up to 64 - 65 degrees but it was only 58 - 59 down there about 14 feet. Many times the jig bite doesn't get going until that water is pretty close to 70 degrees.
> 
> See you out there tomorrow.
> 
> MC


Very Nice BB, that is the kind of info that is very helpful...Thanks again. 
I always figured whatever the surface temp was I subtracted a degree per foot in the Spring...Hee, Hee,....it got me close, anyway! But your method is way more accurate!


----------



## Intimidator

cjbrown said:


> Yes, Red Ranger with 2 yammies on the back. I'll be back out probably Tuesday and Wednesday, my days off this week.


Man, that thing glistens in the sun!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Brent wensday I was in Mikes boat and he really concentrates on walleye no crappie sorry for taking so long to answer.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Blueboat what kind of bird did you get? I just put a 981 si on my boat its 5 years old but never used, got it out once have to figure out all the different things it does.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Mike I was the retard in the baitshop parking lot this morning that wouldn't move, I couldn't get my window to roll down to wave at you so I was movin a little slow that early 
I caught over 20 white bass this weekend sat eve and sun morn. This morning I fished the marina and saw brent, did really well on the crappie. I got there around 1030 and had twenty keepers by noon and then I had to leave  caught one on every cast almost and my buddy next to me didn't do a thing. I didn't see anyone else in the marina with more than five, guess there is a SLIGHT possibility that jap stuff works


----------



## cajun willie

Evening folks, here is my Saturday report (sorry for being late). Fished in the morning till 1130 ish, caught 45-50 crappies, all were good fish maybe 3 or 4 dinks, had 6 that were 12 inches. 4-15 fow, fishing 4-8 foot deep, all caught on smoke/sparkle tubes. Note: all the big and bigger fish were were caught vertical jigging, well cant call it jigging, just let the tub sit there and they'd just wacked it. All released. 

Water temps were 64-67. 

Bill

PS: Marina has really good burgers...


----------



## BlueBoat98

I thought that might be you Jonny. Jerry does have a bit of a parking problem there but he's my favorite shop when he's open.

Guppy, I got the 898c SI. Kinda funny having electronics worth as much, if not more, than the whole rest of my rig but I really bought the thing for my next boat. It's an easy install. The Switchfire sonar and GPS are awesome. I'm still looking for the best settings for the DownScan and Side Imaging. Even driving over some of the known trees I'm not seeing the definition that is shown in the demonstrations. I'm wondering if I should keep cranking back the sensitivity since I'm mostly dealing with pretty shallow water. Any advice would be appreciated.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## PAC-N

If I may help. I got the new 989 si hd , and I am still learning but I will only look out 90' each way so the structure is closer up. And only have the side imagine on the screen at a time until you learn to interpret the pictures. I practice next to boat docks so I see the poles better. But the new one doesn't have the color of my buddies old one so I have to learn a new color screen. Go back in the cove by the house, there is some trees that show up good on the si


----------



## Doctor

CJ Brown catfish report:

Arrived at the lake around noon, guys were dropping trees in the water just below the boat staging area, so chatted with them for a short, launched boat and thru castnet against the inside wall, had a dozen Shad, drop them in the tank and went into the marina to get ice for the drinks, lots of people in the Marina fishing water temps at 65 degrees.

Started drifting on the North end at the roadbed winds pushing me Northwest so I was able to drift along the railroad fished two hours 16 cats all from 5# to 8#, using the drag method of fishing, seems to work real well at CJ but I'm still learning this technique but very happy today with the results.

Main lake temp was 65 degrees North end temp was 70

Only bad part was when I got home heard a hissing from the rear of the trailer and found a spent 22 L/R shell casing in my tire, had to hit it perfect,end was crimped to a point and was buried in the seam of the tread, lucky I got home and grabbed the air tools and put the spare on hope I can get the tire fixed

Doc


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> PS: Marina has really good burgers...


Been eatin' those Burgers for 2 years now! Every time I go out and fish! Dale has to have the "all Beef" hotdogs!


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Mike I was the retard in the baitshop parking lot this morning that wouldn't move, I couldn't get my window to roll down to wave at you so I was movin a little slow that early
> I caught over 20 white bass this weekend sat eve and sun morn. This morning I fished the marina and saw brent, did really well on the crappie. I got there around 1030 and had twenty keepers by noon and then I had to leave  caught one on every cast almost and my buddy next to me didn't do a thing. I didn't see anyone else in the marina with more than five, guess there is a SLIGHT possibility that jap stuff works


That's just messed up to treat a friend like that...heck, at least you could have shared with the poor guy! Come-on Jonny....we didn't treat you like that...is this guy really a friend or did you just need to put a whoopin' on him!LOL 
Keitech thanks you for the unbiased advertisement!


----------



## Intimidator

Doc and Willie, Thanks for the reports....alot of different fish are being caught if you fish it right...Man, if those temps ever hit the sweet spot, CJ is going to explode!


----------



## Intimidator

"The Friends of CJ" splashed another 118 vertical fish attractors on Sunday. A special Thanks to CJPolecat, AverageJoe, EasyToBeMe, EnonEye, DownTime, KSChupp, Steve, and our "Fearless Leader" Lowell.

We have about 10 huge tactus trees that have to go in around the "Foundation" and we need a Pontoon Boat (not afraid to get dirty) to get them out there safety...if anyone can help us out please contact Lowell...we have to try and get them done Memorial Weekend! These tactus trees will be a huge improvement for the lake and a major area of new fish cover!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Blueboat I can see that this unit is going to be a big learning curve for me as well as I have alwayes had the cheaper units. I have only had it out once so far but I think its going to be worth it.


----------



## Intimidator

I wasn't going to post this but we all need to help out with "Illegal Poaching". Most of these idiots do it because no one says anything to them...I approached 3 people saturday by the bait shop and over by the HC platform when Dale and I was out. All of them had baskets of dink crappie. I just walked up and explained that CJ has a 9 inch limit and there are none in the basket that are that big AND I have a tape in my pocket if they want to measure them...I told them they had over 1000 dollars in fines if the Warden was called and they need to throw them back in. All 3 dumped the entire basket and left. 
Then on Sunday Joe saw 2 guys cleaning fish on the picnic table in the North Marina on the sidewalk and throwing the fish back in after fileting them...I went over and ask them if they knew it was illegal to do that and it carried a stiff fine, of course they said no and then one of the guys asked me where he was suppose to clean his fish and I told him at home like the rest of us.....and they also left...so see, you can get alot of this "illegal" stuff to just leave if you ask them nicely and inform them someone will call the warden if they get smart.

The ODNR has people out doing surveys, and they are not even asking to see catches, the surveyors also need to impress upon people that there are size and creel limits. This is getting Bad, we need to stop this Blatant Poaching of small fish and Non-Stop littering. I'm picking up more trash than ever and not making a dent...where are the state workers, convicts, or welfare recipients, that should be helping to pick this up and officers to inforce the laws that matter. If an officer is checking boat registrations etc when boats are leaving, then check the livewell (not doing), a little common sense goes a long way. When you make these people uncomfortable they won't come back! Hopefully I've made several people (over the last 2 weeks) uncomfortable enough not to come back. 

I've also seen a couple people fed up with others fishing on the docks by the bait shop and told them to read the signs that say no fishing allowed and they told them if they don't get off the dock, they will have their pics taken and the Warden called and others have turned in poachers. So see, there are other people fed up with this illegal behavior and trying to help stop it....take pics or videos and turn them in, Byron Rice is our District 5 Warden and his number is 937-372-5639 ex5212, the main D5 HQ office is 937-372-9261, or 1-800-POACHER (762-2437), and the District 2 Division of Watercraft Office at CJ is 937-323-1582.


----------



## cajun willie

AMEN brother, well spoken Brent. I've spoken to couple folks about keeping small fish, and the responce has always been "didn't know it was a size limit on these"....really?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out this morning for a little time trying the western side of the lake. Only managed to land two crappie and didn't get another single strike. Caught one on a Road Runner and caught one on a Lunker City Fin S slowly jerked along the bottom. Was thinking about hitting the creek but ran into Brent,he said it looked to be down 4'. I looked on the rocks as I was going past to go home and you could definitely see the water mark line. I guess the creek is normal back to its "normal" level as well as CJ.
Air Temp:66-70
S 14mph-SW 23mph winds
Dew Pt.:66-64
RH: 100%-83%
Pressure: 29.82"steady-29.80"falling
Moon Phase: last qtr.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out over lunch and walked the creek in amazement, it was down 3-4 ft from the weekend...it's unfishable and you can tell there are no fish around when you see HUNDREDS of Crawdads swimming and crawling around in plain sight...there were a couple of 'Dads that would have put the lobsters in Red Lobsters tanks to shame ))! 

CJ is at exactly normal summer pool so there was barely any water flowing out. Oh well, back to the Main Lake tomorrow for Brunch!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Well I agree with most of your points Brent, but the dock one, I can't agree with because Lowell has kicked me off their a couple times


----------



## downtime8763

Brent,
Showed your posting to my wife,she understands now that what I've been saying about people taking dinks is true. Have camera on cellphone and the phone numbers needed. Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Blueboat, I used this youtube video to set up mine. I found it very helpfull. Adjusting the char speed to the boat speed really cleans up the picture. Going about 3mph works best for me.


----------



## BlueBoat98

That's good information Pondfin. Thanks. I think the key is the Chart Speed. What he says is basically contrary to the manual but it makes sense. The manual talks about moving between 2 & 6 mph but not about matching boat speed with chart speed. I had already reduced the range down to 90 feet. Now I have to get back out there and try some more.

Appreciate it.

MC


----------



## Gobi Muncher

Was there Sun. a.m. for a few hours. What is up with the fish in 18-20 fow? I tried shallow early along west side, then went down by the dam and was catching Crappie between 18-20 ft. Maybe caught around 40 (only 2 blacks), and a third of 'em were full of eggs. Water was 66, shouldn't they have moved up? Anyway of the 40, 15 were keepers and 12 males made it to the skillet.
Guess the best is to come??????
Also, caught one that was around 13" that had a huge sore on one side. About the size of a nickel and kind of dug out. It looked like what I would imagine a lamprey bite to look like. Don't know what it would be. Couldn't get to the phone for a pic with the wind and proximity to the rocks.  Anyway it is still swimin.


----------



## Intimidator

Had a quick Brunch today but I wanted to see if the "New Timber" was doing it's job. Water Temp on the surface dropped back down to 65 degrees @ 10am. I casted into Lowell's "children" and got snagged but since I have braid I popped it free and wham...a 12 inch crappie, then a 10, then a 11 then a 9 1/2 incher in the same area. They might not be hiding in them yet but they are staying close to the vertical stuff. I didn't want people to see so I moved around and caught a few more before leaving for Gander Mt for a rod repair. Lowell, it seems so far your assumptions are true about them using the cover right away...maybe not in it but definitely around it. 

Hey BlueBoat...Lowell's "newest children" may hold some nice viewing opportunities for the new "Birdie"!

Mike, we were out around 10 on Sunday til 2:30 planting forests. Sounds like you had a pretty good day! The fish are all screwed up, you figure if the surface is 65, then about 10 ft down it's somewhere around 55. They need 60 to 65 down on the nests to spawn, then after the spawn the ideal temp for Crappie is 70 degrees and they'll move up or down to try and find it. If the water in the thermocline heads above 70, they'll head for shade and cover and suspend and they'll only feed heavy at night.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Only was able to fish from about 11:20am-12:15pm and I fished the west side again. Yet again I just couldn't figure 'em out,managed to land two. Both was of legal keeping size so the nice ol' gentleman that drove up from Dayton to maybe get some White Bass might not go home empty handed. Them little suckers have'nt started hitting in the main lake yet,maybe they all did go towards the creek. Caught both on the RR but with two different trailers.


----------



## Intimidator

I had a couple PM's wanting to know the difference between the White and Black Crappie. 

The only "For Sure" way to tell is count the dorsal spines...A Black Crappie will have 7 to 8 spines setting further foward on the body....and a White Crappie will only have 5 to 6 that set further back than a Black Crappie.

The Male White Crappie will typically "color up" and turn Black for the spawn, alot of people mistake this for Black Crappie. A White Crappie also has 5-10 vertical dark bars instead of splotches like the black and is more elongated.


----------



## EnonEye

That's correct Intimidator regarding the spine counts. I've seen more than 1 time when the color of the crappie did not match what the spine count should be and then it gets confusing when you see a black one with only 5 spines and vice-versa. Good meeting you sunday and thanx for the peek at the ********** you had out. Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## Madfisher

Finally made it out this morning for a few hrs. Caught my limit of crappies and then some. About 16 or so where keepers with largest around 12". I didn't keep anything as I knew I had to do something after fishing. Seen alot of people catching crappies and of course leaving with baskets full,with alot of under size fish. Some people will never learn. Gonna try and get back out tomorrow after the kids are on the bus. Good luck......Dan


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> That's correct Intimidator regarding the spine counts. I've seen more than 1 time when the color of the crappie did not match what the spine count should be and then it gets confusing when you see a black one with only 5 spines and vice-versa. Good meeting you sunday and thanx for the peek at the ********** you had out. Can't wait to get out there.


Nice meeting you also, if you ever need anything just let me know!
Good fishing!


----------



## Intimidator

Madfisher said:


> Finally made it out this morning for a few hrs. Caught my limit of crappies and then some. About 16 or so where keepers with largest around 12". I didn't keep anything as I knew I had to do something after fishing. Seen alot of people catching crappies and of course leaving with baskets full,with alot of under size fish. Some people will never learn. Gonna try and get back out tomorrow after the kids are on the bus. Good luck......Dan


Good Hunting Dan! 

The ODNR should just cancel the size limit...the only ones following the law are the guys that hardly ever took a small fish anyway....Hell, if they enforced the law at CJ it would be a constant stream of income for the state!

I may try to catch you out there before the storms!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out this morning from about 7:45am-10am fishing the MBR & Marina areas. I woulda thought temps in the 60s with overcast skies and a falling barometer woulda had them hitting a little better than how they was at one time. I ended up landing 9 crappie(2keepers,1 was 11 1/2")and one 11 1/2'' largemouth. That little bass literally hit my RR right at the bank(almost scared the BLEEP outta me). Seen a few other folks catch some crappie but it didn't seem like it was on fire yet.


----------



## downtime8763

Got out on CJ from 7:15 to 9:40 and did ok as two of us caught between 25-30 crappie 8 keepers and lost an other 6-8.North end off road bed in 12-9 ft of water using minnows on red jig heads.Water 69 deg and fish were full of eggs all we needed was bacon and toast. And to all the people fishing by the ramp,their is a 9inch size restriction on crappie and if you hadn't taken off as I was coming in I would have confronted you and will in the future and call 937-372-5639-ext.5212.


----------



## Intimidator

Took a 2hr lunch and passed Downtime and his wife as they were leaving, I thought you said the water temp was 69?...fished for 1/2 hr before the downpour, I started out with Bluegill (darker than the water) and didn't have a bite for the first 15 minutes, then I switched to Silver Shad (lighter than the water) and a Chart jig and Chart niblet....I started tearing up Big Crappie in the same exact area as the Thunder approached...I ended up with 15 Crappie in about 15 minutes. All were in 15-17 foot of water and bouncing (dead jigging) off the bottom (NO TREES AROUND the areas I was fishing). Went to eat a Burger at the restaurant and watched it pour...you couldn't see across the lake or the MBR. After it stopped I continued to land Big Crappie after Big Crappie (all between 10-12 1/2 inches) and NO DINKS! Ended up with over 50 Crappie in 1 1/2 hours....I seen some big Crappie also being taken by the Bait Shop, they must have know storms are coming and had the "feed-bag on"...all Crappie were released safely back to Mother CJ! Good Fishing to all!


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Took a 2hr lunch and passed Downtime and his wife as they were leaving, I thought you said the water temp was 69?...fished for 1/2 hr before the downpour, I started out with Bluegill (darker than the water) and didn't have a bite for the first 15 minutes, then I switched to Silver Shad (lighter than the water) and a Chart jig and Chart niblet....I started tearing up Big Crappie in the same exact area as the Thunder approached...I ended up with 15 Crappie in about 15 minutes. All were in 15-17 foot of water and bouncing (dead jigging) off the bottom (NO TREES AROUND the areas I was fishing). Went to eat a Burger at the restaurant and watched it pour...you couldn't see across the lake or the MBR. After it stopped I continued to land Big Crappie after Big Crappie (all between 10-12 1/2 inches) and NO DINKS! Ended up with over 50 Crappie in 1 1/2 hours....I seen some big Crappie also being taken by the Bait Shop, they must have know storms are coming and had the "feed-bag on"...all Crappie were released safely back to Mother CJ! Good Fishing to all!


Water was 69 deg, sorry typing to fast when you can't. With me was my neighbor Richard who's wife will enjoy this


----------



## kschupp

Finally able to get back on this thread. Seems that it's so large that I had to increase my virtual memory in order to get it to load. Now for the big question. My dad is coming out from Iowa in couple of weeks to go fishing with me. Of course I plan on taking him out to CJ for some crappie and white bass, but I also want to take him some where else around here. Does anybody know which is better for crappie, Acton or Cowan? I just got my new 9.8hp motor to augment my 50hp so I don't have to worry about the hp restriction. I really want to show him some good fishing here in SW Ohio.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.......


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Finally able to get back on this thread. Seems that it's so large that I had to increase my virtual memory in order to get it to load. Now for the big question. My dad is coming out from Iowa in couple of weeks to go fishing with me. Of course I plan on taking him out to CJ for some crappie and white bass, but I also want to take him some where else around here. Does anybody know which is better for crappie, Acton or Cowan? I just got my new 9.8hp motor to augment my 50hp so I don't have to worry about the hp restriction. I really want to show him some good fishing here in SW Ohio.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.......


You also have Indian Lake...I haven't been there recently so someone else would have to point you in the right directions, I'm sure it's changed since I've last been there. CrazyForSmallmouth (Jeff) fishes there when he's not at CJ...maybe PM him!


----------



## Gobi Muncher

Lowell,
This didn't appear to be a bite mark from a gator, but more like someone took a spoon and scooped out a section and only on one side. Maybe a smaller would that just kept expanding?? Not sure how "aggressive" Crappie get during prespawn/spawn, but looked painful. Have seen pics of Musky that look pretty beat up after spawn. Anyway, enough to make one lose an appetite..............


----------



## BlueBoat98

Here's a link from a couple of years ago that might be what you're talking about.

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/texas-fishing/85701-crappie-disease.html

MC


----------



## spfldbassguy

Managed to get out this morning from about 9:30-11:30 and had an ok day at the lake. I landed 10 crappie ,1 dink largemouth and lost one crappie fooling around not concentrating. Had 8 keeper size crappie with the biggest coming in at 10 3/4''. Caught 'em on 4 different lures as they wouldn't be nice enough to show me which one they favored. I fished the Dam area and by the MBR.
Air Temp:57
W 3mph- SW 7mph winds
RH: 100%
Dew Pt.:57
Pressure: 29.93"rising-29.96"steady
Moon: Last Qtr.


----------



## Intimidator

Met Jeff and Rusty for lunch at CJ and watched it rain while I ate (they were done)! Rusty was out "just killin'" the Gators and I watched as Jeff was "Murdering" 9-10 1/2 inch Crappie. The rain stopped and Rusty wouldn't take Jeff or I out because he wanted to keep his "honey hole" to himself...so Jeff took me over to his honey hole and proceeded to "Slaughter" more 9-10 1/2 inch Crappie. I didn't have the color he was using and he wouldn't let me borrow one so I had to use Dale's new cheap plastic lures that smelled like gas and needless to say I didn't catch anything! I'm so upset with Rusty and Jeff that I'm going to go back out and fish for the next 10 days just to spite them!LOL

Who is gonna have the 2000 post!


----------



## PAC-N

I was finally able to spend 4 good hours on the lake Thursday with just plastics. I have to say that the jap stuff of the intimidator caught the most keepers. It didn't matter if I was shallow or deep I caught fish in both areas. For the guys with the side image fish finder, Dixie marine in Cincinnati gives a real good lesson for free on them, that helped me out alot.


----------



## Flathead King 06

might as well be me... lol #2000

Went out to the marina yesterday during the intermission of rain storms and was after catfishshing bait. Landed more crappie than bluegill or sunfish, eneded with 2 keeper crappie. One was 14" and the other a 10 1/2 both caught on waxworm and ice jig under a popcorn float


----------



## Flathead King 06

well I thought # 2000


----------



## cajun willie

Dude, missed it by 1 minute.....Hello all, anyone got water temp on the lake today? Debating on where to go in the morning.


----------



## Flathead King 06

cajun willie said:


> Dude, missed it by 1 minute.....Hello all, anyone got water temp on the lake today? Debating on where to go in the morning.


The WB bite is still on in the mouth of the creek. I was out this evening on the boat after channels (only 1 run, creek cleared up too quick) and watched as three different fishermen were catching some larger females still and the remaining jacks. All in all probably saw 50 caught, give or take.

And the crappie bite is on the the main lake... just find a spot and fish


----------



## cajun willie

Where they fishing from a boat in the mouth or bank? Thats a long idle from the no wake bouy's...


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator, share the love on these jap baits... I need all the help I can get...lol 

I'll be out there in the morning. If nothing else, I'll get in a good boat ride. I'll be in the 20' camo Tracker jon boat. Throw a hand up if you see me.


----------



## Intimidator

Just got home, fished til almost 10pm...went back out to fish with Easy and D...hit the Marina and busted a few Crappie and tried to lure a couple Gators but to no avail. We had fun laughing at Easy and the catapult and watching him paylake us from 200 feet away! My buddy Pat also showed late and He went home stinkin' and his tail tucked between his legs!

Willie, water temp dropped back to 65 degrees @ 1:00pm! 

These next few days of heat might be the ticket to set things off again! 
I'll be out Sat morning at 5:15am and I'm off pretty much all next week (perfect timing)!

Chuck, Keitech Swing Impact and Swing Impact Fat.....www.landbigfish.com! Smaller sizes for Crappie and bigger for Gators and Bass. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Flathead King 06

cajun willie said:


> Where they fishing from a boat in the mouth or bank? Thats a long idle from the no wake bouy's...


They were bank fishing and getting their feet wet and muddy or wearing waders and out waste deep, or just a short walk from my old man's drive way


----------



## kschupp

Got out on the lake about 7:30 this morning. Fished to about 1. Finally outfished the wife today.  First time all year. Caught 15 crappie and 2 white bass. Kept 7 of the crappie that were between 9 1/2 and 11 1/2 inches and the 11 1/2 in white bass. The rest were between 8 and 8 3/4. Most of the crappie came from near the HC ramp at the marina. Fish really didn't start biting until around 11:30. I did see 2 fish cops out today checking licenses and fish size. One of them had the easy crappie checker to measure with. The guys I seen him by didn't have any crappie to measure. (They were all in my live well.  ) Good to see you this morning Brent. How'd you do? Hope everybody has a great and SAFE Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I got on the water at about 6:45 or so. (I don't pay much attention to time on days off) Met Cajun Willie who was looking for Intimidator. Went out in the middle and found 4 nice Crappies while looking for Eyeballs. One was pushing 13 inches. Started to head North and my propeller spun out again after I thought it was fixed. That'll keep your speed down, I'll tell you! Did some more jigging as that predicted 6 mph wind turned out to be in the teens. Had to drop the rock for a while. I did talk to Troy Dave who had found 3 good Walleyes from right where I was going to go...

Surface temp was about 65 - 66 out there and the down temp at 15 feet was only a degree cooler today. All the wind and rain this week apparently mixed it up.

I'll be out again tomorrow but moving slow with my old beat up propeller.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out @ 5:15am and fished with the raccoons for awhile. I cranks for Walleye til dawn and didn't have a bite, then started Crappie fishing. It took a while to hit the right color and when I put on the Silver Shad they started pounding it. All the Crappie were between 8.5 and 10.5 inches nothing larger and I didn't see anything larger being caught...several people commented on not catching any fish or just catching dinks. Wild Bill called and I told him I was waiting on a few fellows and since they decided to sleep in I'd hook up with him and fish on the Cajun!

We went to HIS "HONEY HOLE" and just killed Crappie...I started off trying other colors, ran a few tests, and when I put the Silver Shad back on the massacre started. Willie had his shad colors going and we doubled, doubled, caught fish after fish, cast after cast, and laughed the whole time. We lost track of the fish but I'm sure we limited several times each. We stopped to have a burger then went back out and caught more. All the fish were mostly 9+ to 10.75 inches with only a few dinks...we just couldn't find the BIG BOYS! All the males are colored Black or Black and Gold, and the females are ready to bust. Water temp was 65 in the am and 68 in the pm. We had one of those days!
I'll be back at it tomorrow, maybe a little later! 

KSC, what was wrong...sounds like you found the problem...Glad you finally got the Monkey off your back, you better watch it though, you may be sleeping on the couch if you beat her again!

Hey BB, you should have hollored....the Cajun could've pulled you around for awhile...we hate to see ya miss out on those Gators...better get that prop fixed before Troy Dave empties your spot!


----------



## ssouthard

Went to the boat this morning and fished at the dock. Caught about 35 crappies. A few females were caught, seems like the Crappies are sponning.

I headed out this afternoon to try walleye off the beach. Found the stacked up in 28 feet of water. lets see what happens, FunFish


----------



## Tin Guppy

Blueboat I was out there just northeast of you over towards the campground drifting then moved to the double humps no eyes. I did see Troy dave out there also but you guys left ahead of me. Brent I should have let you go with me so you could catch the cat I got, no eyes.


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> KSC, what was wrong...sounds like you found the problem...Glad you finally got the Monkey off your back, you better watch it though, you may be sleeping on the couch if you beat her again!


Brent, it seems that my battery all of sudden gave up the ghost. It won't hold a charge any more. Same thing happened to me last Friday (First time out for the season) but it started out fine but crapped out at the end of the day. I just figured it was because I had 2 fish finders going and the live well was on automatic all day. I charged it up that night and it was fine Saturday. Didn't throw it on the charger that night and today was the first time this week I used it. The thing wouldn't hold a charge all day, I had to pull start it every time I went to move. Went to Wallyworld on the way home and got a new one. Kind of makes me mad since that one was the original on the new boat that I had baught from Cabellas last March. I'm pretty sure that it should have lasted more than a year. On the bright side, the new Tahatsu 9.9hp motor that I got this week will push my 16.5 foot boat just fine on them hp restricted lakes around here. 
I did pm Jeff like you said and asked him about Indian Lake. He said that he hasn't been out there in a month and when he had gone he hasn't had that much luck. I still might take Dad out there one day when he comes, but I know that I also will take him to CJ and probably Cowan. 
Gotta go in to work tomorrow, hopefully I might be able to get back out on the lake Monday. Hope everybody has a great weekend.


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> Chuck, Keitech Swing Impact and Swing Impact Fat.....www.landbigfish.com! Smaller sizes for Crappie and bigger for Gators and Bass. PM me if you need more info.


Brent,
Just watched the video on the website. How do they get that thing to move like that? Kind of amazing. Can you do do that fancy stuff?


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Brent,
> Just watched the video on the website. How do they get that thing to move like that? Kind of amazing. Can you do do that fancy stuff?


It's a very flexible bait, you can swim it fast or slow and the action is still amazing, you can bounce it off the bottom, slow roll, and stop and start it like a dying fish, etc! You can fish it under a bobber, jig head, jig trailer, Carolina or Texas rig, drop shot, Troll, or drift! And the best part is that they catch fish!


----------



## Intimidator

Fished with Steve, Joe, and Ashley today, we laughed, laughed, and caught fish. I'm still not cleaning fish but everyone else had nice messes to clean when they got home. Joe and Ashley caught a couple 12" Crappie and battled for bragging rights. Bite was off and on with the Sun. Silver Shad was the color for me again, they were in the rocks and out deep on the bottom...they are moving and ready. When the sun came out and the water raised a degree they hit hard, when the clouds came they turned off. Everyone EXCEPT ME (Are you listening Rusty) caught a Cat....my Cat curse is over...Ashley is my new good luck charm since she loves Cats! Joe and Ashley had something biting off the tails of their 3.5" swimbaits and we all are thinking a Gator was lurking! I missed one...stupid me...I sat down on the rocks to talk (again) and BAM..drag going out, steady pull, pole bends in half and I crank 5 or 6 times...then I try to stand up...I get slack in the line...then nothing! Just stupidity on my part! 
We didn't see anyone to get a water temp...but any time now, things are going to explode! Overall a Great Day with Friends! Back at it again tomorrow! Good Fishing to All


----------



## chuck71

When I came off the water an hour ago the surface water temp was 69 degrees, up a couple from yesterday. We didn't do as well, but I think that had more to do with the time we were out there than anything else. 

Yesterday my son caught a crappie that measured 13.25" That was on heck of a crappie!


----------



## spfldbassguy

It was my pleasure to finally meet Joe & Ashley in person today,they're both funny and exceptional anglers. I'm sure we'll be fishing together again sometime here in the near future. Hey a big CONGRATS has to go out to Ashley for landing her 1st CJ cat of the year(on a swimbait),two thumbs up for her. I do believe hers was bigger than Joes' and I know it was a hellava lot bigger than the bullhead I caught on a soft jerkbait.

To all the naysayers out there that think this thread has run its course,today is the reason why it's so great. I got to meet two new people and fish with Brent(who I met through here) and have some fun. I've learned more about fishing with artificials from Intimidator than I ever coulda learned on my own and it's all because of this thread. 

Hey Easy you all didn't make it out today?

Well I think I caught 7 keepers and something like 8 dinks total but the bite was off n on like Brent said. Finally landed some fish on the Keitech stuff. All in all it was a good day out there and I'll be back out tommorrow morning doing it all over again.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> When I came off the water an hour ago the surface water temp was 69 degrees, up a couple from yesterday. We didn't do as well, but I think that had more to do with the time we were out there than anything else.
> 
> Yesterday my son caught a crappie that measured 13.25" That was on heck of a crappie!


That is a very nice Crappie no matter where you are! Congrats!

Did you know he just qualified for a Fish Ohio Pin...13 inches for a Fish Ohio Crappie, go online to the ODNR site and fill out the form, you can print a nice certificate from the site in color, then take it and have it laminated, the pins are sent out at different times during a year by the ODNR. They are nice...I do this for my son and he really enjoys it!


----------



## Doctor

CJ Brown Catfish report for 5/29/11

Star wanted to go fishing when I got up so got the boat ready and headed to CJ, threw cast net against the wall three times and had plenty of bait, headed for the North end water main lake 67 degrees North end 71 degrees.

Started dragging right at the roadbed, stuck a 2# cat right off the bat then rods started dropping like flies on a rib roast, Star managed a 6 pounder then an 8 pounder then a 12 pounder got these all in one drift off that roadbed, and she was worn out and wanted to go back home So Lynn picked her up at the ramp while I headed back to the North end couldn't beat star's 12 but did manage another 8 and a bunch of 5# er's ended the day after 4 hours with 21 fish.

I really like this dragging method produces a lot more fish and better quality fish, just took me some time to learn how to do it and read those rod tips but getting better at it, last weekend at Cj I put 16 fish in the boat, yesterday at Hoover Josh and I put 13 fish in the boat when the Watercraft officers escorted my boat off there waters because it was too long, we came in fifth in the tournament only put 4 hours on the water while the rest of the group fished 9 hours, trust me it sucks sitting in a parking lot knowing you were on a stack of fish and your boats too long to be on the water, Columbus don't appreciate my aircraft carrier I'll post Star's fish here in a bit after I resize it










...........Doc


----------



## downtime8763

She caught a nice fish and looks like she had fun as well.Will be out in the morning.


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> That is a very nice Crappie no matter where you are! Congrats!
> 
> Did you know he just qualified for a Fish Ohio Pin...13 inches for a Fish Ohio Crappie, go online to the ODNR site and fill out the form, you can print a nice certificate from the site in color, then take it and have it laminated, the pins are sent out at different times during a year by the ODNR. They are nice...I do this for my son and he really enjoys it!


That's what I thought, I just hadn't looked it up yet. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## chuck71

Doc, I love your boat! Never seen one bigger than mine...lol I wish I had those windshields on mine as well. I was in the 20' Tracker, the mini version of your boat. 

BTW, I also like that young ladies shirt1 Go Irish! Graduated in 1997. 




Doctor said:


> CJ Brown Catfish report for 5/29/11
> 
> Star wanted to go fishing when I got up so got the boat ready and headed to CJ, threw cast net against the wall three times and had plenty of bait, headed for the North end water main lake 67 degrees North end 71 degrees.
> 
> Started dragging right at the roadbed, stuck a 2# cat right off the bat then rods started dropping like flies on a rib roast, Star managed a 6 pounder then an 8 pounder then a 12 pounder got these all in one drift off that roadbed, and she was worn out and wanted to go back home So Lynn picked her up at the ramp while I headed back to the North end couldn't beat star's 12 but did manage another 8 and a bunch of 5# er's ended the day after 4 hours with 21 fish.
> 
> I really like this dragging method produces a lot more fish and better quality fish, just took me some time to learn how to do it and read those rod tips but getting better at it, last weekend at Cj I put 16 fish in the boat, yesterday at Hoover Josh and I put 13 fish in the boat when the Watercraft officers escorted my boat off there waters because it was too long, we came in fifth in the tournament only put 4 hours on the water while the rest of the group fished 9 hours, trust me it sucks sitting in a parking lot knowing you were on a stack of fish and your boats too long to be on the water, Columbus don't appreciate my aircraft carrier I'll post Star's fish here in a bit after I resize it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........Doc


----------



## Castaway87

Fished CJ in the evening yesterday from 5-9. Fished main lake humps for crapppie for a couple hours. When we started water temp was 70.8 and when we left the temp had climbed to 71.9. We fished minnows in 12 foot. Bite was good as we caught over 30 fish with 1 out of every 2 a keeper. All fish released as they were clearly in spawning mode. Decided to longline troll for the remaining hour and a half along the campers beach and did not do very well. All in all a good day/evening to be on the water.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished from about 6am-11:30am at the Marina,MBR,and Dam areas. Started off by myself until Brent and dale finally made it out. Unforunately Dale had some "minor complications" that left him with the decision that he wanted to go home. Too bad for him cause I was finally "putting it to him". He'd gave my alot of crap a few times out before so I had to return the favor. The crappie bite was off n on and all over the place as they wouldn't tell us what they prefered today. Easytobeme finally made it out as well as my brother and Brent finally returned from dropping Dale off. Nobody got skunked but nobody was tearing it up either. It was another good day at the lake with family and friends. I ended up catching 12 crappie,2 warmouth,and 1 white bass.
Air temp: 67-83
calm-Sw 12mph winds
Dew Pt: 65-71
Pressure: 30.11"rising-30.20''steady
New Moon


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent how'd you and Don do at the creek after I had to head home?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent how'd you and Don do at the creek after I had to head home?


Nada, Zip!

Like Steve said...the bite was slower than the last few days, pressure was steady and WSW wind didn't help where we were, we just couldn't get a consistant bite all day! We fished with CajunWillie for awhile and he was doing better than us in his honey hole.
Water temp was 69 degrees around 11am. Hard to believe it's June and the water temp is not breaking 70 degrees yet...the fish are still holding! It's gotta be this week!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Nada, Zip!
> 
> Like Steve said...the bite was slower than the last few days, pressure was steady and WSW wind didn't help where we were, we just couldn't get a consistant bite all day! We fished with CajunWillie for awhile and he was doing better than us in his honey hole.
> Water temp was 69 degrees around 11am. Hard to believe it's June and the water temp is not breaking 70 degrees yet...the fish are still holding! It's gotta be this week!


Hey, sorry we didn't make it out this morning. It will probably be a couple of days before I even venture out in this heat let alone under the sun. I am like the offspring of a raccoon and a lobster from 8+ hours yesterday in the sun. I mean if you're consistently catching fish, it's hard to leave, especially when you walk by people and they  at your basket and ask you tons of questions. After our supper of fresh caught crappie (and cats) last night, we headed back around sun down and managed to catch about 4-5 more, and then tossed out cut shad for cats. You know, not to just get them out of your way, but all of ours now while we are fishing for eyes and crappie. Had a couple runs on cut shad, but nothing brought in.

My brother was cooking the fish last night and he mixed it all together, and I can tell, I really don't like channel cat. Does anyone know any way to make it taste better?


----------



## db1534

Has anyone got into the walleyes at CJ yet? I cant find them at all:S


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

db1534 said:


> Has anyone got into the walleyes at CJ yet? I cant find them at all:S


Brent? 

He is our local shorebound mountain goat walleye expert at CJ, and then there's Ashley, who slams them also, with an occasional Trout in the mix.


----------



## Intimidator

db1534 said:


> Has anyone got into the walleyes at CJ yet? I cant find them at all:S


I've missed 2 Nice Ones the last 2 days....Both were my fault and I know better....I was talking, playing around, and just wasn't paying attention to what needed to be done! 
Remember, they have to wear sunglasses on sunny days!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> My brother was cooking the fish last night and he mixed it all together, and I can tell, I really don't like channel cat. Does anyone know any way to make it taste better?


Channel Cats are delicious! Keep catching and taking them home!

Soak 'em in SEA SALT overnight, then soak them in eggs and cream (1/2 and 1/2) for 1hr in fridge, then batter (Corn Meal or Jap Bread Crumbs) and cook in Olive Oil. YUM YUM!LOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Yeah, on days like today, they might be pretty deep, unless the water is cloudy. Yesterday we had 3 swimbaits get strikes, only to come up without a tail, so it was either a baby, or a lazy big fat one that didn't want to move for it's food.


----------



## downtime8763

Not a bad morning,kept a few crappie and to a nice cat as well,no eye yet.Will try again on Wednesday morning,fished from about 6:45am till 9:30am got out as the family were getting out to ski & tube ect.


----------



## Salmonid

I had a HUGE report all typed a bit ago but when I submitted, I got a Token Expired message even though I had just signed in???
Heres the short form.
Hit the ramp before 6:00 am this morning fishing for cats, apparently someone had just left minutes earlier with 50-60 shad according to the guys fishing there, so I managed 6 in about 30 minutes..That part sucked. anyways fished road bed for the first hr, not a bite, went deeper, found em at every spot we stopped at, got about 20-22 total in the next 4 hrs, 1 nice 8lber, then a 4 lber then about 4 more in the 1.5 lb range and the rest were total dinks clobbering my 6/0 hooks, they were all about 9-11" a good day of catching with no size. Doc must have caught all the better ones yesterday, LOL
water was up bit, very murky and with the dozen or so folks all hammering all through the No Wake area, it was a bouncing morning out there. 
Saw Stretch at the ramp, I hope he got into some as well. 
Left at 11:15 or so and the place was a zoo.

Salmonid


----------



## Troy Dave

Went out all three days this weekend from 6am to 11am and managed 3 eyes each day, 10", 16", 17" and the rest between 20 and 23". Caught 5 on a orange jig and crawler, one on a jigging spoon and the other using a single spinner blade above the hook. All but one came from 11 to 5 fow north of the campground and before 10am. Picked up the dink in 20fow south of the humps just before I quit today.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went out friday,saturday, and today all mornings had 1 eye bite no fish. This morning I got to met CJBrown at the ramp nice boat. Mark I did not see your truck there, I left about 10:30 to try to beat the knuckleheads.


----------



## fishin.accomplished

Fished both the tressle and above the dam this a.m. and afternoon. Caught lots of crappies (dinks) and WB (dinks) . Ran into intimidator (thanks for the tip) ,but still no BC walleyes for me. Plenty of sun. I'm killed


----------



## Intimidator

fishin.accomplished said:


> Fished both the tressle and above the dam this a.m. and afternoon. Caught lots of crappies (dinks) and WB (dinks) . Ran into intimidator (thanks for the tip) ,but still no BC walleyes for me. Plenty of sun. I'm killed


Nice meeting You! Hey, at least you caught fish out of the "DEAD SEA MUDHOLE"!LOL. Next time let us know when you roll up and we'll try to give you a better idea where to go! Congrats and Good Fishin'!


----------



## Intimidator

Sounds like everyone at least had fun this weekend...It wasn't as crowded as what I thought during the time we were there. You could find bank space and get away from it all if you walked alittle! Congrats to everyone that caught fish! The CJ Wolfpack had a productive 4 days, but now are being called "Elitist, Condescending, Intimidating, Anglers", because of this thread, trying to help "Mother CJ", and trying to help other "Serious Anglers". 

Sorry I missed you CJ, my little one didn't get his 12hrs of sleep and got cranky! 
Cajun Willie put a voodoo curse on the crappies and they just flock to him and almost jump into his boat! 
Downtime almost has the entire puzzle figured out...his newest acquisition should finalize the deal. 
KSC, regained the championship title of the household, for the time being...I'm sure his wife isn't happy and has a bed made up in the garage for him until he learns his lesson!
New posters...Chuck 71 and ripnlips are doing well and sharing nice reports...Thanks guys!.
Sounds like Doc has a new technique that is working and all the big ones he caught still had sore mouths when (Mr Automatic) Mark rolled in....Hey Mark maybe you can get a Boat Size Limit put on CJ then Doc wouldn't be able to bring "The Aircraft Carrier" to CJ either! 
Flathead King is now trying to become a Panfish Master to go along with his Love of the Cats and has also been the key WB reporter from the North.
Troy Dave, BlueBoat, and ssouthard have the Gators figured out in the Lake....BlueBoat still has to be towed around by JonBoats and can't see anything "down there" yet!
CJ Brown has to fish alone and is trying to "Hog" all the Gators by having a "Top Secret Special Paint Job" that gives off a Blinding Glare from his boat...no one can get close to see what he's doing!
I still have the curse on Rusty because he's been so mean to me lately...you better start taking those Cats home and cooking 'em or the curse stays!. Good Fishing Guys! Great Reports


----------



## Stretch

Hit CJ about 6 yesterday for some bassin with my friend. Saw Salmond at the ramp and said hey wishing him good luck, was nice to chat with you for a moment. Anyway I started catching crappie so my buddy restrings his pole for crappie and back in the cove we were in we must have had at least 20 keepers in about 2 hours, at one point I cast 4 times and each time got a fish. I had 5 fish in the boat before he could get his lure tied on...LOL. What a great day on the water.
Then getting off the water I meet two other OGF members, had a great time talking with you guys. Gary(CJBrown on the board) that is one nice boat man! Cant wait to go out with you in it. Really enjoyed talking to you all and thank you so much for the kind words about the Hawg Feast.


----------



## downtime8763

Stretch said:


> Hit CJ about 6 yesterday for some bassin with my friend. Saw Salmond at the ramp and said hey wishing him good luck, was nice to chat with you for a moment. Anyway I started catching crappie so my buddy restrings his pole for crappie and back in the cove we were in we must have had at least 20 keepers in about 2 hours, at one point I cast 4 times and each time got a fish. I had 5 fish in the boat before he could get his lure tied on...LOL. What a great day on the water.
> Then getting off the water I meet two other OGF members, had a great time talking with you guys. Gary(CJBrown on the board) that is one nice boat man! Cant wait to go out with you in it. Really enjoyed talking to you all and thank you so much for the kind words about the Hawg Feast.


 Nice to meet you Stretch and talk a few min at the tie down area. Now Isee where you get Stretch from. downtime


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Here are pics of some of the fish we caught on the nice weekend we just had. Great times had by all. Biggest crappie went 12 inches, and then went in the breading, and then went in the oil.

And then there is the carp I caught at our favorite mud hole, the best place for carp, since nothing else seems to be caught there, it's our go to place if we get skunked elsewhere, we always know we can go there, toss some corn out and catch a carp.


----------



## cajun willie

"Cajun Willie put a voodoo curse on the crappies and they just flock to him and almost jump into his boat!"

Brent it all in the "jig poles" and "crappie nib-lets"...

Be awhile before i get back up there, give you a yell when i do...


----------



## Flathead King 06

Didnt hit CJ over the weekend as I drove by the boat ramp parking lot and saw the amount of trailers attached to trucks... just not my cup of tea to fish elbow to elbow. Had a buddy fishing the marina on Saturday who couldn't find a spot under the shelter to fish but rather fished the edge of the marina boat ramp and killed the crappie... he said they had only been there about 2 hours when I pulled up to shoot the breeze and had already thrown back 50-ish fish. He releases all his fish, but guessed they had around 20 keepers. I sat for about 15 minutes and watched as his brother caught several more crappie all around 7 inches and 3 WB, two dinks but one female that was just about spawned out measured 16".

The lake was busy, but I've seen it worse. Seemed like everyone was enjoying the nice weather and the holiday weekend.

So after getting out of the park I decided to hit the mouth of the creek and the lake. We put in a little after 7pm and left the water around 10pm. Caught 11 channels in the mouth and up the creek some, biggest went 12lbs. Still seeing alot of people venturing up buck creek after the WB, some still being caught at the mouth on minnows and for those a little more adventurous two guys were wading about waste deep right in the mouth and into the lake catching some of the bigger WB on spinners still.

I'm still waiting on the rains to bring up the creek level again as the Army Corp dropped the lake back down to normal summer pool if not just below it. Hoping to get out and meet some of you... I'm sure I've ran into a few of you at least once, but can't put names to faces from on here.


----------



## Flathead King 06

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> My brother was cooking the fish last night and he mixed it all together, and I can tell, I really don't like channel cat. Does anyone know any way to make it taste better?


Only thing I can tell you is like everyone else has said... you got a few options though, and with cats out of CJ you can fillet the fish and watch the oil come pouring out of them...

A) soak the fillets in salt water overnight... the salt to water ratio, I have no clue, I just add until I know what it should look like, but you almost want it like a brine solution... 

B) you can soak them in milk/cream overnight which can help with it

OR 

C) WHICH IS WHAT I ALWAYS DO TO MY ALL MY CAT FILLETS
Soak the fillets in salt water overnight and preferably 2 days, changing the water each day and adding new salt (just as in the above option)... once ready to prepare for cooking dump the fillets into your sink rinse thoroughly making sure to get as much salt solution off them, then cover the fillets in water deep enough to keep them wet and add 2 tbsp of white vinegar per lb of fillets (just guess weight) and kinda slosh it around making sure all the fillets have been exposed to the vinegar. Let them sit for about 5-10 mins like this. Rinse the fillets off completely and then coat with whatever breading or mixture you like to fry them in... This will get rid of the oily fishy taste from 99% of the meat.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Joe great pics of the weekend,man what'd that carp do to you that you had to bloody it up like that. You're supposed to treat the morons who paylake you like that not a poor ol' defenseless carpLOL.

Wife's on vacation this week so that means I can try and hit the day break "bite" out there. Got out yesterday morning from about 6am-8:45am and fished the western side of CJ. Only managed to land 3 crappie,3 WB,and 1 chunky bluegill. Most was caught on a Rooster Tail,go figurre. I tried almost everything I had for the crappie but the bite was slow again. Knowing my luck they turned on right after I went home. Had to pay the cable bill and hit the library. Then decided to give my mom a ring and see if she wanted to go to breakfast at "Home of Big Boy". Gonna hit the hay in a few so I can get back out there early again. Opps I almost forgot......
Air Temp: 73-76
S 5mph-SW 5mph winds
Dew Pt: 69-72
RH: 89%
Pressure: 30.19"rising-30.24"rising
New Moon


----------



## spfldbassguy

Air Temp:73-79
SW 8mph-NW 12mph
Dew Pt:71-54
RH:94%-42%
30.19''steady-30.27''falling
New Moon

I went out today from 6am-11:30am and fished the Marina and Visitor Center areas.At times the bite was pretty steady and at others it was slow but it never totally died off. I ended up catching about 24 crappie(9 keepers) and 2 white bass(biggest 13 1/2''). Caught em on a variety of lures in a variety of depths. Ended up meeting up with Brent about 8am or so fished the rest of the time with him. It was great pretty much having our spots to ourselves. 

Hey Brent how'd you do at the dam after I had to go home and clean some fish before going into work? Ever find the big uns?


----------



## Intimidator

It was a steady day, never caught alot in a row but kept changing colors when the bite stopped and then continued to catch crappie. Only found 1 "Biggie" a 12.5 incher and that was it...the rest were keepers from 9-10 inches and alot of dinks. Went to the favorite Main Lake WB area after Steve caught his and ended up with 10 more the same size....the weird thing was I gave up after trying to catch them on RR and Roostertails and ended up catching them on a trial crappie rig...Junebug jig head, white Keitech swimmer, and Chart Crappie Nibblet....they just nailed it....ended up taking home the 10 WB and 10 Crappie. Not many people out and only a few boats, the wind seemed to move everytime we did, we kept trying to get it at our backs but never could. Crawdads are out everywhere, so that's another color to think about using!
Did anyone get the water temps today! Be back out tomorrow about sunrise! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Doctor

chuck71 said:


> Doc, I love your boat! Never seen one bigger than mine...lol I wish I had those windshields on mine as well. I was in the 20' Tracker, the mini version of your boat.
> 
> BTW, I also like that young ladies shirt1 Go Irish! Graduated in 1997.


Chuck 71 I was looking your boat over also, man I should have turned toward you and we could have chatted, not too many boats out on CJ like ours, I don't bother too many people so I just kept going to the ramp, now that I know who you are I'll stop and talk next time...........Doc


----------



## Doctor

CJ Brown,

You pulling that Ranger with the F350 same color as my F250? I parked a couple of spots from you on Sunday, I looked for your boat but couldn't find it on the lake

Doc


----------



## chuck71

Doctor said:


> Chuck 71 I was looking your boat over also, man I should have turned toward you and we could have chatted, not too many boats out on CJ like ours, I don't bother too many people so I just kept going to the ramp, now that I know who you are I'll stop and talk next time...........Doc


Same here!


----------



## cajun willie

Evening fella's,

Brent, got your voice mail bout my "honey hole". Thats sucks, i liked fishing in one spot, saved on gas . Did they put the bouys over to the south end also? Cool that you got into some white bass, might make me come back up there before we go on vacation if yall start catching some in the lake.


----------



## downtime8763

Fished from about 7 am till 10:30,water 72 deg, had a few keeper crappie's and a nice cat.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Fished from about 7 am till 10:30,water 72 deg, had a few keeper crappie's and a nice cat.


Thanks Downtime, I figured it had to be in the 70's....and the water must be mixed because all the fish I'm catching are warm too!


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Thanks Downtime, I figured it had to be in the 70's....and the water must be mixed because all the fish I'm catching are warm too!


 I knew it was warm for the fish because the first one that I caught tried to stay under the boat out of the sun the whole time I fought to bring in.


----------



## Stretch

It was nice meeting you also downtime, sorry I forgot who all I talked to after we got off the water. Its always nice to chat with other OGF members so if you see me out there dont hesitate to say hey, I am not to hard to pick out.


----------



## Intimidator

Got out this morning around 5:15 again. Fish were biting, caught crappie after crappie but most were dinks...ended up with over 30, and 2 "Biggies" that were females and over 13 inches, everyone on the bank came over to look at them and were amazed when I let them go because they were female and full of eggs. Also caught a nice 16 inch LM, and my first Channel Cat of the year that went 24 inches. Silver Shad was again the color of choice, dead rolled along the bottom...slowly! All the fish except the Channel went back to Mother CJ. A guy on the bank wanted the Cat sooooo Bad that I felt sorry and gave it to him! 

Met Jeff (Crazy4Smallmouth) at 8:00am at the MBR and we went out to our Crappie Spot to try for "Biggies" and 'Gators. We ended up not catching any Walleye because the Crappie bite was so good.....We figured we caught over 200 Crappie and 95% were over 10 inches with the biggest around 13.5 inches. The Crappie were fat and FIGHTING, we had Crappie coming out of the water shaking their heads like Bass and fighting like Smallmouth. They were taking 3 to 4 inch swimbaits and swallowing the whole thing....it was amazing...Jeff and I were thrilled to have a day like this again. Most of the Big females still had eggs and the Males were Dark Black and pissed off, these open lake fish have huge shoulders and fat bellys and are just thick! I started to keep a limit but I had family stuff to take care of when I got home so we emptied the livewell and all were released to Mother CJ. The water temp was 73 degrees!
WHAT A DAY! See ya tomorrow! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Doctor

CJ Brown catfish report for 6/02/2011

Fished for 3 hours tonight, bait was tough only managed three Shad all big, two on the inside wall 1 in the marina.

Main water temp was 75.2 degrees, North end was 80.7 degrees

Fished almost an hour before I finally hooked up a small one dragged from the roadbed back to Goose very little action, moved back to the roadbed and it was on even caught this guy dragging right after the bait came out of a tree, all he was doing was taking a free ride behind the boat the rod wasn't bouncing so I brought it in.


















Luke had to do some inspecting and licking of the fish










Then put on a Shad head and that thing wasn't out very long when this 9.5# beauty racked the rod down hard thought it was a Blue as hard as he hit but was a Channel cat.









Nine fish for three hours of very relaxing time on CJ, beats work any day in my book Lynn didn't fish she was happy watching me and I used just two rods. Normally when the lake is dead calm I struggle to catch fish but not tonight, lots of debris in the water also, tree branches and big limbs floating everywhere...........Doc


----------



## cjbrown

Doctor said:


> CJ Brown,
> 
> You pulling that Ranger with the F350 same color as my F250? I parked a couple of spots from you on Sunday, I looked for your boat but couldn't find it on the lake
> 
> Doc


Mine is Gray/Black trim. I was over near the road bed str8 north from the ramp for most part of the day. Hoping to be back out Mon-Wed next week. Also nice meeting those over the weekend at the Lake. BTW, have you ever caught walleye on cut bait when catting?


----------



## Doctor

Will do Lowell and yes I do remember that colvert and it was concrete round style if memory serves me right, the road way was humped up where the culvert passed under the road way, they didn't dig it deep enough or the thaws during the winters lifted it up, Man I had forgotten about that area, I would like to see that map you have...........Doc


----------



## Doctor

CJ Brown,

Nope not Walleye have caught Smallmouth, Largemouth, Carp, Perch and now a Crappie..............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I fished with Steve and Ashley today and it was cold (this morning)! The Crappie bite was slow but we managed to catch a few keepers and Steve got another Cat but he was sly and used a quick release in the water so he didn't have to take it home!
Dale was getting bored so we moved around and caught a few more, he wanted to leave and I wanted to fish, so I told him that I would work the bait, hook the fish, and he could reel them in, take them off and release them....Man, this worked like a charm....I started catching alot of Crappies and next thing you know....he was having fun again, now he's excited to fish again.....which is good for me too!
Good fishing to all!


----------



## kschupp

My sister and brother-in-law stopped by the house on the way back from Cleaveland heading to Iowa to spend the night. Decided to take them on a boat ride of CJ. Got out there around 2 or so and rode around the lake for a couple of hours. Didn't get to do any fishing as they didn't have license (of course) but were marking one heck of alot of fish over by the visitors center in 10-16 FOW. Had a blast with them, even taught both of them how to drive the boat. Both were a little nervous at first, but caught on pretty quick. Should have seen the look on my sister's face . And yes Lowell, we were all wearing our PFDs.  It was great to see them as we haven't in about 5 years. Hopefully, Deb and I will get out on the water tomorrow. I think I heard something about a cold front passing tonight, so it will probably screw the fishing up. But you know what they say, "A bad day of fishing's better than a good day at work any day". Best of luck to those who plan on venturing out today.


----------



## kschupp

kschupp said:


> My sister and brother-in-law stopped by the house on the way back from Cleaveland heading to Iowa to spend the night. Decided to take them on a boat ride of CJ. Got out there around 2 or so and rode around the lake for a couple of hours. Didn't get to do any fishing as they didn't have license (of course) but were marking one heck of alot of fish over by the visitors center in 10-16 FOW. Had a blast with them, even taught both of them how to drive the boat. Both were a little nervous at first, but caught on pretty quick. Should have seen the look on my sister's face . And yes Lowell, we were all wearing our PFDs.  It was great to see them as we haven't in about 5 years. Hopefully, Deb and I will get out on the water tomorrow. I think I heard something about a cold front passing tonight, so it will probably screw the fishing up. But you know what they say, "A bad day of fishing's better than a good day at work any day". Best of luck to those who plan on venturing out today.


OOPS, forgot: 
Air Temp 80F
Wind: 5-7 
Water Temp: 74.5F


----------



## Intimidator

Well the CJ WolfPack is at it again! I'll let Steve break the News.....
Water temp at noon was 71 degrees. Cats are biting in the Marina, saw 5 BIG Channels caught and TAKEN HOME! Not many people out why we were there....which was nice!
Fished in the Marina til 9:30 and caught about 30 Crappie, 2 were 15 inch females, both were right at 15 inches and were egg free. I released everything. Met up with Steve and went to our New Walleye spot....Steve was having his period, plus was having some bad luck on the water before we hooked up, so first I had to get him laughing and get his head on right!LOL 
We caught alot of Crappies and then the Storms came and it got dark.................


----------



## spfldbassguy

Started at the Marina at 6am and fished it til about 8am. Got to take a ODNR survey,just wish I'd caught a few more before bieng questioned. ONly managed to find 2 crappies there but I think I decided to leave the area before it heated up so to speak. Moved over to the Visitor Center area(caught 2 keepers but let them go) and was having a rough time of it. Every other cast I was getting snagged and having to break off even though I use braid. Brent had called and had said they was hitting in the marina so I figured I'd head back over there. We passed each other on my way over but managed to hook up at the marina. I WAS NOT ON MY PERIOD DANG ITlol. We decided to hit the new spot and try our luck luck there. The dark clouds moved in and we was seeing lightning and hearing some thunder but we decided to stick it out becuase it wasn't that close to where we was. Right bout the time the clouds was going away I hooked into something alot nicer than a crappie. When I seen it I hollered to Brent " It's a Walleye". He tossed down his custom rod and came down to lend a hand so I didn't have a brain fart and drop this one back into the water before being able to get a pic(which for some reason my computer won't read my memory card and I can't upload it). Ended up getting me a nice 18''er and taking it home. Only caught one crappie besides the Eye but we did manage to learn a few things more about that area. Got some ice and a Pepsi and headed home. My lil guy was excited to see "Daddys' Big Fish"(as he called it) and let me tell you I got alot of meat off that one Gator. Called my mom to see if she wanted to come over and enjoy it with us. Needless to say we all got some good eating this evening. Nothing beats fresh fish,mshed potatoes and sharing it with loved ones. I'll be back out tommorrow morning bright and early to try for another Gator and maybe some crappies. Finished fishing about 12:30pm.

Air Temp:64-81
S 5mph-SW 13mph winds
Dew Pt:55-66
RH:73%-62%
Pressure: 30.17''rising-30.11''falling
New Moon


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got up bright and early and met up with Brent to try to catch another Gator. No such luck today though,oh well that's how it goes in fishing. I ended up catching 5 crappie from the dam area. i caught 3 of 'em on a KVD silent 1.5 crankbait( go figure). We headed over to the marina to test our luck there but mine wasn't so good there. Well other than the 9'' smallmouth I caught on the KVD crank. Didn't get into anything else while I fished there. Was gonna try the MBR area but it was packed when I got there so I headed home for now.........
Fished from around 6am-9:30am
Air Temp:64-71
Winds:calm
Dew Pt:64-67
RH: 100%-83%
Pressure: 30.10''rising-30.12''falling
Moon: 1st Qtr.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> Started at the Marina at 6am and fished it til about 8am. Got to take a ODNR survey,just wish I'd caught a few more before bieng questioned. ONly managed to find 2 crappies there but I think I decided to leave the area before it heated up so to speak. Moved over to the Visitor Center area(caught 2 keepers but let them go) and was having a rough time of it. Every other cast I was getting snagged and having to break off even though I use braid. Brent had called and had said they was hitting in the marina so I figured I'd head back over there. We passed each other on my way over but managed to hook up at the marina. I WAS NOT ON MY PERIOD DANG ITlol. We decided to hit the new spot and try our luck luck there. The dark clouds moved in and we was seeing lightning and hearing some thunder but we decided to stick it out becuase it wasn't that close to where we was. Right bout the time the clouds was going away I hooked into something alot nicer than a crappie. When I seen it I hollered to Brent " It's a Walleye". He tossed down his custom rod and came down to lend a hand so I didn't have a brain fart and drop this one back into the water before being able to get a pic(which for some reason my computer won't read my memory card and I can't upload it). Ended up getting me a nice 18''er and taking it home. Only caught one crappie besides the Eye but we did manage to learn a few things more about that area. Got some ice and a Pepsi and headed home. My lil guy was excited to see "Daddys' Big Fish"(as he called it) and let me tell you I got alot of meat off that one Gator. Called my mom to see if she wanted to come over and enjoy it with us. Needless to say we all got some good eating this evening. Nothing beats fresh fish,mshed potatoes and sharing it with loved ones. I'll be back out tommorrow morning bright and early to try for another Gator and maybe some crappies. Finished fishing about 12:30pm.
> 
> Air Temp:64-81
> S 5mph-SW 13mph winds
> Dew Pt:55-66
> RH:73%-62%
> Pressure: 30.17''rising-30.11''falling
> New Moon


Nice one! Tell me you tried the cheeks! Ashley is out right now and she said she is catching big crappie and the guys in the boat in front of her are catching tiny ones. She loves when that happens. One guy saw her out the other day and anchored and sat there and watched her. Didn't even fish. So now we will be scheduling a CCW course in the near future for when I am at work and she is out there. She carries pepper spray as well, so if that was a guy on here, watch out.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Nice one! Tell me you tried the cheeks! Ashley is out right now and she said she is catching big crappie and the guys in the boat in front of her are catching tiny ones. She loves when that happens. One guy saw her out the other day and anchored and sat there and watched her. Didn't even fish. So now we will be scheduling a CCW course in the near future for when I am at work and she is out there. She carries pepper spray as well, so if that was a guy on here, watch out.


Yes I ate the cheeks(kept them for myself). Where is she fishing at because neither Brent nor I could find the big uns today. I think the biggest one caught between us was around 10 1/2''. Not that's just plain creepy about that guy not fishing and just watching her. I'd get her a can of that Spray they use on bears out there in bear countryLOL.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

She went to the dam rocks...


----------



## Intimidator

Everyone should be catching keeper Crappie right now in the main lake...we were catching 10 inchers on Cranks and 3 to 4 inch swimbaits. Everything we threw for Walleye was getting hit by Crappies....but we couldn't get to the Big Ones that have moved out!
Still seeing alot of Crawdads and now FRY...something (Walleye, Bass, Shad, Gills, or Crappie) has hatched already so the colors will be changing soon!

The Marina is just about done! All that's left are dinks, a few stragglers, and Channel Cats. I put on a 1.5" swimmer and caught dink after dink. 
People are taking Cats by the dozens in the Marina...and taking them home! 
Hardley anyone fishing on the bank...it was nice! Alot more boats out than yesterday but alot of key spots are still not being fished. Good fishing to all!


----------



## easytobeme03

Fished the marina a few hours yesterday evening, caught one keeper an a few dinks. 
Threw every color i had and some new ones as well ,, im thinking that with the high water an the the weather conitions of the last couple weeks most spawning was done in deeper cover . The water temps are pretty much past the prime spawn temp and the big uns are moving back to deep shelfs getting reay to hit deep water again.


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Fished the marina a few hours yesterday evening, caught one keeper an a few dinks.
> Threw every color i had and some new ones as well ,, im thinking that with the high water an the the weather conitions of the last couple weeks most spawning was done in deeper cover . The water temps are pretty much past the prime spawn temp and the big uns are moving back to deep shelfs getting reay to hit deep water again.


Agreed, we were catching them way out in deep water again...the dinks are feeding along the rocks on the fry that has hatched and the small 'dads. Alot of small fish will wait around for the cat fry to hatch also. I'm really kinda glad the spawn went like it did...when you really think about it not alot of crappie were taken like previous years and now they will grow huge with all the food available! People that know how to fish CJ from bank or boat will be getting some serious SLABS


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well after mowing my moms' yard and trimming a set of bushes and then going home and mowing my yard I was thinking of heading back out again. After eating dinner and catching a 2hr power nap the little guy wanted to go fishing. So I loaded up his Toy Story rod n reel,2 for me,and making sure I grabbed the waxworms we headed out to the marina. I ended up deciding not to actually fish so he caught em all. He managed to land 3 bluegills on the waxworms and we missed another 2 also. He never ceases to amaze me,at one point he dropped his drawers and did a #1 on the last tree before the North Breaker wall.LOL. The couple fishing next to us got a good chuckle outta it though. He had fun and is getting a little better trying to cast his own bait out. As we was leaving the couple that got the good laugh gave him some congrats on catching his 3 gills. There was alot more people fishing there than what I'd expected. Wasn't as packed as it has been but it wasn't far behind the recent numbers. Seen a few crappies caught by the old man in the red truck that'll paylake you in an instant but other than that I didn't see any other fish being caught.

I don't know if I'll make it out tommorrow morning after I drop him off at daycare because I'm gonna finally get my right arm checked out. It's still a little tender and the whole area around it and my elbow is red and swollen.I still can't grip anything 100% with my right hand either so that's not good.I'd say I got about 85%-90% of gripping power with that hand(just enough to fish). Guess that's to be expected when a small chunk is taken out by a metal spike. Plus getting it checked will get my wife off my back about it.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> She went to the dam rocks...


How many big uns did she end up landing over there? She said she's only been fishing for a year and that's just amzing given the fact that she's already pretty darn proficient at it. Joe pretty soon you'll be cussing yourself for teaching her how to constantly out fish youLOL.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> How many big uns did she end up landing over there? She said she's only been fishing for a year and that's just amzing given the fact that she's already pretty darn proficient at it. Joe pretty soon you'll be cussing yourself for teaching her how to constantly out fish youLOL.


I have never seen a person take to fishing as quickly as she has...it's amazing how fast she has learned and even more amazing her constant desire to fish...Ashley has been Granted a FULL MEMBERSHIP into the WolfPack!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Have spoken to several persons whom are reporting MASSIVE schools of last years " young of the year" shad; seemingly they are just VERY abundant...guess the fish get big and fat on them; little bits of fish food on the fin...


It could be another tough year for many....their are now 3 sizes of last years young shad to chose from and this years fry are hatching, add to that, the amazing number of crawdads that we have seen this year and you have alot of FAT and HAPPY fish. Angling skills will be tested this year for sure. Those who are up to the challenge will be rewarded with some healthy fish with huge shoulders!


----------



## spfldbassguy

I managed to get out for alittle bit seeing how my arm was feeling alot better than it did yesterday afternoon. I fished the Dam and MBR areas(Brent I didn't fish where you suggested because I figured it mighta been a little late for that species). Caught 4 crappies and nothing else and I do believe I'm putting up my crappie gear until the fall in favor of my first passion,bass fishing. Seen quite a few boats out and one that had to be towed back to the MBR. Only seen one another person fishing from the bank on the dam and that was it but I'm sure the Marina had a few people fishing it as it always seems to have.


----------



## homebrew

Enoneye took me out for the early crappie bite this morning and we had a blast. Caught well over 50 casting paddletail grubs just off shore and kept 18 over 9 1/2". Hit deeper water looking for bigger fish and a breeze but kept catching the same size.

Then we ran out of gas and had to be towed back (thank you!!!), at least it was just a bad fuel gauge and nothing worse. Great day at CJ!

Oh, and we met CJ Brown coming out of the water. Man, what a beautiful boat!


----------



## sc83

Got up there this morning and fished the dam from about 7-10. Between me and my brother we ended up with only a few crappies before the glare and heat got the best of us. Mostly little guys with the biggest being 11". Had zero bites on the bottom the entire time we were there. All crappies were caught on pearl white gulps.


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> Enoneye took me out for the early crappie bite this morning and we had a blast. Caught well over 50 casting paddletail grubs just off shore and kept 18 over 9 1/2". Hit deeper water looking for bigger fish and a breeze but kept catching the same size.
> 
> Then we ran out of gas and had to be towed back (thank you!!!), at least it was just a bad fuel gauge and nothing worse. Great day at CJ!
> 
> Oh, and we met CJ Brown coming out of the water. Man, what a beautiful boat!


Congrats to both of you! Glad nothing major is wrong with the boat so you can keep catching them!

That sucker does shine doesn't it!


----------



## Intimidator

sc83 said:


> Got up there this morning and fished the dam from about 7-10. Between me and my brother we ended up with only a few crappies before the glare and heat got the best of us. Mostly little guys with the biggest being 11". Had zero bites on the bottom the entire time we were there. All crappies were caught on pearl white gulps.


Hey, sent you a pm!


----------



## Tin Guppy

First of all I want to thank Brent for taking off the curse, because this morning was pretty decent 4 gators 16"-22" 1 throwback, 4 crappie, 1 good wb, 1 gill not a bad couple hours. Seen Cjbrown out there did you do any good. Btw 2 of the gators I got was on Brents 3.8 swimbait, other 3 came in on a jig and nitecrawler also broke 1 off.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Nice job Rusty! You made my day catching those eyes on the swimbaits.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> First of all I want to thank Brent for taking off the curse, because this morning was pretty decent 4 gators 16"-22" 1 throwback, 4 crappie, 1 good wb, 1 gill not a bad couple hours. Seen Cjbrown out there did you do any good. Btw 2 of the gators I got was on Brents 3.8 swimbait, other 3 came in on a jig and nitecrawler also broke 1 off.


Congrats Buddy! Fantastic Day! You're going make me do something I have never done before!
Yeah, I felt sorry and had Cajun Willie take the curse off this past weekend!LOL
I'm Happy the Keitechs served you well...see we told you so!


----------



## cjbrown

Tin Guppy said:


> First of all I want to thank Brent for taking off the curse, because this morning was pretty decent 4 gators 16"-22" 1 throwback, 4 crappie, 1 good wb, 1 gill not a bad couple hours. Seen Cjbrown out there did you do any good. Btw 2 of the gators I got was on Brents 3.8 swimbait, other 3 came in on a jig and nitecrawler also broke 1 off.


Hey Tin, was that you in the green boat I was trolling around? All I caught was 1 dink and and a bunch of crappie. Was playing around and pulling some spoons this am. Will be out early in am.


----------



## spfldbassguy

homebrew said:


> Enoneye took me out for the early crappie bite this morning and we had a blast. Caught well over 50 casting paddletail grubs just off shore and kept 18 over 9 1/2". Hit deeper water looking for bigger fish and a breeze but kept catching the same size.
> 
> Then we ran out of gas and had to be towed back (thank you!!!), at least it was just a bad fuel gauge and nothing worse. Great day at CJ!
> 
> Oh, and we met CJ Brown coming out of the water. Man, what a beautiful boat!


So that was you fellas I seen getting towed back in to the MBR,glad to hear it wasn't anything to major. Atleast you guys was able to catch some fish before the malfunction ended your day. I don't know if you noticed or even seen me but I was the guy fishing a the MBR area off the white tube as you fellas was being towed in.


----------



## Intimidator

Well, you know me...I have to prove things to myself (my theories). I started fishing this morning at 1:15am and fished till 4:50am, had the lake to myself and it was dead calm. Needless to say the Gators are feeding on the flats and sandbars at night and it was a very productive time.......

For the first time ever, I caught a limit of CJ Gators from the bank....actually I had to cull a 15.5 incher because I caught 7 keeper Gators. The sizes were 17, 18, 18.5, 20, 20.5, and 23. WHAT A STRINGER! They cleaned up nice and I have all the cheeks to try (Joe). Every one was caught in the same area at different times but on the same Lime/Chartreuse 3.8" Swimmer. They are moving in and out feeding, since the water temps are near perfect for them. Every one hit hard, they just wacked the Keitech and started pulling, they pulled alot harder than I can remember Gators pulling...since it was so dark I had my Crankin' pole with 55lb braid and muscled them in. Lights were close to the area I fished but you still needed a LED lantern and 100% DEET. 
I'm tired but living on adrenaline and coffee, my wife said I was crazy for doing this....but who's crazy now!LOL Good Fishing To All

PS...Thanks Guppy, the info you provided was key!


----------



## downtime8763

Out yesterday morning at about 7:0 am til 11:00am,(water 77 to low 80's)lets just say dinks!! After lunch the splashed the last of the attractors,will be out again Wednesday am in my buddies boat.


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Well, you know me...I have to prove things to myself (my theories). I started fishing this morning at 1:15am and fished till 4:50am, had the lake to myself and it was dead calm. Needless to say the Gators are feeding on the flats and sandbars at night and it was a very productive time.......
> 
> For the first time ever, I caught a limit of CJ Gators from the bank....actually I had to cull a 15.5 incher because I caught 7 keeper Gators. The sizes were 17, 18, 18.5, 20, 20.5, and 23. WHAT A STRINGER! They cleaned up nice and I have all the cheeks to try (Joe). Every one was caught in the same area at different times but on the same Lime/Chartreuse 3.8" Swimmer. They are moving in and out feeding, since the water temps are near perfect for them. Every one hit hard, they just wacked the Keitech and started pulling, they pulled alot harder than I can remember Gators pulling...since it was so dark I had my Crankin' pole with 55lb braid and muscled them in. Lights were close to the area I fished but you still needed a LED lantern and 100% DEET.
> I'm tired but living on adrenaline and coffee, my wife said I was crazy for doing this....but who's crazy now!LOL Good Fishing To All
> 
> PS...Thanks Guppy, the info you provided was key!


Great job Intimidator,the cheek meat is the beast only so small on each one.


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> Well, you know me...I have to prove things to myself (my theories). I started fishing this morning at 1:15am and fished till 4:50am, had the lake to myself and it was dead calm. Needless to say the Gators are feeding on the flats and sandbars at night and it was a very productive time.......
> 
> For the first time ever, I caught a limit of CJ Gators from the bank....actually I had to cull a 15.5 incher because I caught 7 keeper Gators. The sizes were 17, 18, 18.5, 20, 20.5, and 23. WHAT A STRINGER! They cleaned up nice and I have all the cheeks to try (Joe). Every one was caught in the same area at different times but on the same Lime/Chartreuse 3.8" Swimmer. They are moving in and out feeding, since the water temps are near perfect for them. Every one hit hard, they just wacked the Keitech and started pulling, they pulled alot harder than I can remember Gators pulling...since it was so dark I had my Crankin' pole with 55lb braid and muscled them in. Lights were close to the area I fished but you still needed a LED lantern and 100% DEET.
> I'm tired but living on adrenaline and coffee, my wife said I was crazy for doing this....but who's crazy now!LOL Good Fishing To All
> 
> PS...Thanks Guppy, the info you provided was key!


Congrats Brent. Sounds like a great night.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Well, you know me...I have to prove things to myself (my theories). I started fishing this morning at 1:15am and fished till 4:50am, had the lake to myself and it was dead calm. Needless to say the Gators are feeding on the flats and sandbars at night and it was a very productive time.......
> 
> For the first time ever, I caught a limit of CJ Gators from the bank....actually I had to cull a 15.5 incher because I caught 7 keeper Gators. The sizes were 17, 18, 18.5, 20, 20.5, and 23. WHAT A STRINGER! They cleaned up nice and I have all the cheeks to try (Joe). Every one was caught in the same area at different times but on the same Lime/Chartreuse 3.8" Swimmer. They are moving in and out feeding, since the water temps are near perfect for them. Every one hit hard, they just wacked the Keitech and started pulling, they pulled alot harder than I can remember Gators pulling...since it was so dark I had my Crankin' pole with 55lb braid and muscled them in. Lights were close to the area I fished but you still needed a LED lantern and 100% DEET.
> I'm tired but living on adrenaline and coffee, my wife said I was crazy for doing this....but who's crazy now!LOL Good Fishing To All
> 
> PS...Thanks Guppy, the info you provided was key!


I thought I was ate up with fishing and my friend you're just a tad bit more than me,LOL.Nice night at the lake and don't be falling asleep at work.


----------



## EnonEye

Hey Intimidator...
sounds like you had a wonderful experience with the gators the other night. You said "every one was caught in the same area at different times but on the same Lime/Chartreuse 3.8" Swimmer"

So, my question is what are the slits in the sides of those baits for? I've been enjoying the pro-staff specials colors lately there. 

Got some Charlie Brewer sliders coming so am gonna see how they stack up against the Keitechs, will let you know, but I've never seen a a bait quite like those as far as their feel, smell and swimming action. Fantastic but I'm gonna have to get a 2nd job to pay for them, rather expensive but I'm frugal, or maybe another word if you ask my wife.


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> Hey Intimidator...
> sounds like you had a wonderful experience with the gators the other night. You said "every one was caught in the same area at different times but on the same Lime/Chartreuse 3.8" Swimmer"
> 
> So, my question is what are the slits in the sides of those baits for? I've been enjoying the pro-staff specials colors lately there.
> 
> Got some Charlie Brewer sliders coming so am gonna see how they stack up against the Keitechs, will let you know, but I've never seen a a bait quite like those as far as their feel, smell and swimming action. Fantastic but I'm gonna have to get a 2nd job to pay for them, rather expensive but I'm frugal, or maybe another word if you ask my wife.


You can rig them weedless, the line on the head show you where to start the hook, also has 2 hole for pin weights. To see all the different ways to rig them go to www.keitech.co.jp/english to view.

I've used the sliders before and I agree with your wife!LOL Fishing is too important to me to go cheap/frugal!


----------



## downtime8763

Was out this morning from 6:45am till about 9:45am. Water 79deg air was 84 when we got off the water.4 keeper crappie-1 10+in wb in boat.Fished the new attractors and north end road bed and have one issue! We had two boat that came within 10-12 feet of use as we were jigging for cr. Now one was trolling (older trihall o/b with kicker,one CAME right at us and turned at the last moment (white Alumacraft ?) all asked how we were doing I said great till you showed up. Now no other boats were within 150yrds and they had to come within spitting distance! If they read the site about the drops at least what till no one is their to look it over.
I did call the div of watercraft on a boat load of people the were running on plane in the north end the whole time I saw them.The D O W had no one out and not until about 3pm would any official be on the water from ether agency.
Man what a day,ok I had my rant still better than being back at work.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Man what a day,ok I had my rant still better than being back at work.


Yep, I'm stuck at work due to the terrible quality of our Mexican plant. What I wouldn't give to be able to fish right now, I have run out of BandAids to cover the hind-end chewings this week! Looks like this weekend will be my next chance to fish...! Good fishing to all of you! Make me proud!


----------



## Tin Guppy

cjbrown said:


> Hey Tin, was that you in the green boat I was trolling around? All I caught was 1 dink and and a bunch of crappie. Was playing around and pulling some spoons this am. Will be out early in am.


No that was not me. I was off by my self, but did see you trolling around the humps. Also the one that broke off ended up being the 22" fish that I got when I was cleaning it I found my jig.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Yep, I'm stuck at work due to the terrible quality of our Mexican plant. I have run out of BandAids to cover the hind-end chewings this week!


Probably wouldn't be as bad on you if it was located in America. and had americans doing the job.LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Over the past couple of days I've been having a blast using a Strike King Bitsy Pond crank out there. I've caught some huge bluegills that'd I was having a hard time getting my hand around. Plus add in the white bass,crappie,and largemouth and it's been like a circus for me. I might be nearing the ripe ol' age of 37 but I'm still like a little kid because I get still get excited and smile whenever I hook into a fish.


----------



## downtime8763

spfldbassguy said:


> Over the past couple of days I've been having a blast using a Strike King Bitsy Pond crank out there. I've caught some huge bluegills that'd I was having a hard time getting my hand around. Plus add in the white bass,crappie,and largemouth and it's been like a circus for me. I might be nearing the ripe ol' age of 37 but I'm still like a little kid because I get still get excited and smile whenever I hook into a fish.


I still get that feeling at 55 whenever I land a fish and hope it never goes away!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Over the past couple of days I've been having a blast using a Strike King Bitsy Pond crank out there. I've caught some huge bluegills that'd I was having a hard time getting my hand around. Plus add in the white bass,crappie,and largemouth and it's been like a circus for me. I might be nearing the ripe ol' age of 37 but I'm still like a little kid because I get still get excited and smile whenever I hook into a fish.


Very Nice! That's why I enjoy fishing with you guys...Fishing is fun for all of us!
Are you catching any decent sized Crappie?
I'm looking forward to breaking out the cranks this weekend since I'll be getting out later on Sat.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I can't wait to get out there either. I have no worries for one whole week about school for Summer Break, and then another 10 weeks of it. I'll be bringing the sunscreen this weekend, don't want to end up like last time. Plus, I bought some new swimbaits that I want to try out.


----------



## Thommes

Hey guys... new to the lake. Finally got our first boat. Been on the water a couple weeks now and sorta getting skunked at CJ. We fish for pretty much whatever we can catch, but like cats and carp. Haven't done any serious walleye fishing, but bought some supplies to make our own worm harnesses. Also going after some crappie and bass with minnows. 

We're renting a cabin this next week. Any tips on the lake you guys would care to give would be greatly appreciated so we can catch some this next week.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Thommes said:


> Hey guys... new to the lake. Finally got our first boat. Been on the water a couple weeks now and sorta getting skunked at CJ. We fish for pretty much whatever we can catch, but like cats and carp. Haven't done any serious walleye fishing, but bought some supplies to make our own worm harnesses. Also going after some crappie and bass with minnows.
> 
> We're renting a cabin this next week. Any tips on the lake you guys would care to give would be greatly appreciated so we can catch some this next week.


Here's Brent's tip:

Catch, take, and cook as many of them dang cats as you can! He don't care if you eat them, he just wants them out of there.

For cats nothing beats fresh cut shad for us. Crappie, they just laid a bunch of structure, check out the "Friends of CJ" thread.

Good Luck and welcome to Lake Erie South...


----------



## Thommes

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Here's Brent's tip:
> 
> Catch, take, and cook as many of them dang cats as you can! He don't care if you eat them, he just wants them out of there.
> 
> For cats nothing beats fresh cut shad for us. Crappie, they just laid a bunch of structure, check out the "Friends of CJ" thread.
> 
> Good Luck and welcome to Lake Erie South...


We were supposed to be at Deer Creek for the season but due to being flooded by up to 20' they just got the docks in. Stopped over to look at CJ for next season and couldn't believe how nice it is. 

And what's so bad about cats? I was going to try some small gills early in the am. Any part of the lake better for cats?

Thanks for the welcome and the info and see you on the lake!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Thommes said:


> And what's so bad about cats? I was going to try some small gills early in the am. Any part of the lake better for cats?


Nothing for us who just likes to catch fish, but when Brent is fishing for Crappie or Walleye, he don't want nothing else, especially cats, hitting his Keitechs.


----------



## Doctor

Thommes,

The last couple of weeks the cats have been on fire on the lake along with everything else, been catching Crappies a lot too.

Using the drag method, have been averaging 10-12 fish per outing and only fishing just a few hours, when the wind is blowing South I start at the roadbed that goes from route 4 to the campgrounds and drag baits back to Goose Island, when the wind is blowing from the west then I stay right on the roadbed and go towards the campgrounds.

Using fresh cut Shad small pieces except for the head section.

My Granddaugther just caught a 12 pound Channel off that roadbed


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Thommes said:


> Haven't done any serious walleye fishing, but bought some supplies to make our own worm harnesses. Also going after some crappie and bass with minnows.


Did you get hooks, beads, cleavases, and blades?
Look up the rigging instructions on youtube and tie them up to look like the linked harness'
http://www.lakelandproducts.com/images/LPGCatalog2006_Page_10_Image_0001_edited WITH NAME.jpg
I caught these 4 eyes today on harness'


----------



## Thommes

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Did you get hooks, beads, cleavases, and blades?
> Look up the rigging instructions on youtube and tie them up to look like the linked harness'
> http://www.lakelandproducts.com/images/LPGCatalog2006_Page_10_Image_0001_edited WITH NAME.jpg
> I caught these 4 eyes today on harness'


Nice catch! We did get all that you mentioned. Will watch the video. What color seems to work at CJ? 

Ah... my bad. The pics gave the colors.. will have to get different colored beads. I figured they'd like purple.


----------



## Thommes

Doctor said:


> Using the drag method


Can't find anything on google about the drag method? 

Heard some about the road. Guy at bait store said the road was great for walleye. Would love to figure that all out, but my depth/fish/gps unit has been flaky since we bought the NEW boat. Did some diagnostics and will fix the problem tonight. Poorly connected lead to terminal. 

Awesome to hear that the fish are biting. We did catch a few things last weekend. A white bass, a baby cat and a HUGE gill. Without the finder we were firing blindly. But honestly, the place is so nice it's just fun being on the water. Until some idjut comes flying into the no wake zone or too close to the boat. 

Will try to scan this thread for some pointers but really... maybe in reverse order...


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Very Nice! That's why I enjoy fishing with you guys...Fishing is fun for all of us!
> Are you catching any decent sized Crappie?
> I'm looking forward to breaking out the cranks this weekend since I'll be getting out later on Sat.


I've probably caught about 20-25 crappie over the last few days on that little crank and I'd say that probably 10 was keepers(basket is put away til fall). You outta seen the bluegills,man those suckers pull hard on an ultralite when they get a little size to them.


----------



## kschupp

downtime8763 said:


> Was out this morning from 6:45am till about 9:45am. Water 79deg air was 84 when we got off the water.4 keeper crappie-1 10+in wb in boat.Fished the new attractors and north end road bed and have one issue! We had two boat that came within 10-12 feet of use as we were jigging for cr. Now one was trolling (older trihall o/b with kicker,one CAME right at us and turned at the last moment (white Alumacraft ?) all asked how we were doing I said great till you showed up. Now no other boats were within 150yrds and they had to come within spitting distance! If they read the site about the drops at least what till no one is their to look it over.
> I did call the div of watercraft on a boat load of people the were running on plane in the north end the whole time I saw them.The D O W had no one out and not until about 3pm would any official be on the water from ether agency.
> Man what a day,ok I had my rant still better than being back at work.


Downtime, please accept my most sincerest apologies. I was the big idiot in the white alumacraft. I really have no excuses for what happened. My dad came out here from Iowa to do some fishing with me and I was talking to him and showing him different things on the lake and really wasn't paying attention like I should have been. That should never have happened while I was operating the boat. Believe me it won't happen again. I have felt terrible about it since Wednesday morning. Again, I hope you accept my apology. It's to bad they don't have an icon on here for a horse's a$$ as that's the way I feel about myself at the moment.


----------



## Thommes

Hey... meant to ask earlier. Where's the best place to get bait in the area? marina? are there other sources?


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Downtime, please accept my most sincerest apologies. I was the big idiot in the white alumacraft. I really have no excuses for what happened. My dad came out here from Iowa to do some fishing with me and I was talking to him and showing him different things on the lake and really wasn't paying attention like I should have been. That should never have happened while I was operating the boat. Believe me it won't happen again. I have felt terrible about it since Wednesday morning. Again, I hope you accept my apology. It's to bad they don't have an icon on here for a horse's a$$ as that's the way I feel about myself at the moment.


Let me be the first to say that it is a privilege to have you on this thread and to be a part of "The Friends Of CJ" even a member of "The CJ WolfPack" if you want! Issuing a Public apology is more than enough...most would not have done that...we all make mistakes and try to learn from them, it takes a special person to do what you did, you are a "stand-up guy"!....Thank You!


----------



## Intimidator

Thommes, Welcome to our little CJ thread! 
Let us know how to help or you can look through the thread which covers the last 2 years.

There is a bait shop in the Marina, there are (2) other bait shops on Route 4 coming from the North to CJ, (1) bait shop at the intersection of route 40 and Bird Rd from the South, and (1) bait shop across from the Dam Tower on Croft Rd on the West side.

Catfish and I have a Love/Hate relationship....they seem to LOVE Me and my Crappie Rigs and just destroy them...I HATE wasting time and money re-tying everything, plus I LOVE to stir things up with the CAT guys! I actually eat the small ones, because I HATE to see them in CJ!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> It's to bad they don't have an icon on here for a horse's a$$ as that's the way I feel about myself at the moment.


Actually they do have "butticons"!

(_!_) is a regular one!

(__!__) is a Fat one!

(!) is a tight one!

(_*_) is a "Hind-end HOLE"!

{_!_} is a swishy one!

(_O_) one that has been around!

(_X_) Kiss My.....!

(_zzz_) tired one!

(_E=MC2_) smart one!

(_?_) and a Dumb one!


----------



## Thommes

Intimidator said:


> Thommes, Welcome to our little CJ thread!
> Let us know how to help or you can look through the thread which covers the last 2 years.
> 
> There is a bait shop in the Marina, there are (2) other bait shops on Route 4 coming from the North to CJ, (1) bait shop at the intersection of route 40 and Bird Rd from the South, and (1) bait shop across from the Dam Tower on Croft Rd on the West side.


Hey thanks for the welcome. Yeah I plan on going through the threads when I get back. Since I'm gonna be there all next week I thought I'd plead for some quick tips since I don't have time to read. Planning on going through the last couple months worth to farm the GPS of the structure to check them out and report on them. 

Re the bait stores. How do they compare? The marina didn't appear to have much. Been stopping at Jake's on the way in and that seems to be working, but might give the other place a try if it's worth the time.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

kschupp said:


> Downtime, please accept my most sincerest apologies. I was the big idiot in the white alumacraft. I really have no excuses for what happened. My dad came out here from Iowa to do some fishing with me and I was talking to him and showing him different things on the lake and really wasn't paying attention like I should have been. That should never have happened while I was operating the boat. Believe me it won't happen again. I have felt terrible about it since Wednesday morning. Again, I hope you accept my apology. It's to bad they don't have an icon on here for a horse's a$$ as that's the way I feel about myself at the moment.


2 Thumbs up for you for having the Integrity to not only say that you were the one, but for also apologizing. Good Man!


----------



## Doctor

Thommes said:


> Can't find anything on google about the drag method?
> 
> Heard some about the road. Guy at bait store said the road was great for walleye. Would love to figure that all out, but my depth/fish/gps unit has been flaky since we bought the NEW boat. Did some diagnostics and will fix the problem tonight. Poorly connected lead to terminal.
> 
> Awesome to hear that the fish are biting. We did catch a few things last weekend. A white bass, a baby cat and a HUGE gill. Without the finder we were firing blindly. But honestly, the place is so nice it's just fun being on the water. Until some idjut comes flying into the no wake zone or too close to the boat.
> 
> Will try to scan this thread for some pointers but really... maybe in reverse order...


I call it dragging some people call it trolling or drifting

I just started this dragging method here in the last month or so it effectively hunts down the active fish, you use small baits about the size of a quarter and I also use the heads my favorite part.

I use a sinker slide and I attach a 1 oz. pencil sinker to it, then have about an 18 inch leader that has a float attached about 6 inches above the 6/0 circle hook, throw this out the side or behind the boat, when the wind is blowing I turn the boat sideways and fish out the sides, when there is no wind I throw the baits right out the back and use the trolling motor to move the bait along.

The sinker just rides near the bottom bouncing along while the bait floats up and behind the sinker so you just drag this along as the sinker goes thru trees and structure it will bounce the rod tips but generally it will not hang up, it willpull the rod tips down then the rod will spring back up, I run the rods high in the rod holders about 33 degrees, I got one hung up Sunday in a tree that wouldn't drag thru but that is only the second time that it has happened we usually catch a bunch of fish, plus the bigger fish will rip down a rod hard so you need good stout rod holders


----------



## Thommes

Drove over tonight to put some things on the boat for the vacation next week. Nice bit of rain out there right now. Saw some folks on the boats at the docks but not many out on the lake.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Went out this evening to the marina to do some bait fishing and wait out the rain... All in all wasn't a bad night, caught one keeper crappie a dozen or so "inch shy" and several dinks... ended with a bucket of gills for bait and ran into KSchupp... hope you got into them after we left. The lake was busy today for as bad as the weather was... alot of jet ski's on the lake and joy riders today. Was planning on getting on the cats in the north end but the weather didnt cooperate. Will be out at 6am in the north end and in buck creek after the channels as this rain has muddied the creek. Will be in a camo 14' jon


----------



## Thommes

Lowell H Turner said:


> Thommes, check out these pages and posts; each has some of the GPS locations and a brief pyhsical description of each "group"/ set(s): pg 22 #1490, pg 21 #1508, #1513, #1522, #1530; pg 20 #1554 and pg 18 #1608. It`s a LONG list, 875 total attractors as near as can figure, with many participents making it happen, in MANY different ways...do yourself the favor and read post #17 of "friends of CJ Brown need help", the author has 30+ yrs of fishing CJ, the post is of his own observations...Enjoy and let us know how you do...


Many thanks for the pointers on the threads. The son and I started going backwards through the postings to id the structure locations until we hit a post that said the locations should have NEVER been posted. One of the authors points is that half the fun is FINDING the structure in the first place. First boat and finder so I sort of agree that it might be fun finding the structures. Should help teach me how to use the device anyway. Now with that being said, yeah, I'm going to go check out the posts. LOL Might just float over to the first one in my list, see how it appears on the read out and try to find some on my own. The list would help confirm I did find structure. 

Just curious. Is the foundation of the barn over at the diving area? That would make a neat place to dive.

Will definitely report, AKA whine, about how we end up doing on the lake and plead for pointers.


----------



## downtime8763

kschupp said:


> Downtime, please accept my most sincerest apologies. I was the big idiot in the white alumacraft. I really have no excuses for what happened. My dad came out here from Iowa to do some fishing with me and I was talking to him and showing him different things on the lake and really wasn't paying attention like I should have been. That should never have happened while I was operating the boat. Believe me it won't happen again. I have felt terrible about it since Wednesday morning. Again, I hope you accept my apology. It's to bad they don't have an icon on here for a horse's a$$ as that's the way I feel about myself at the moment.


kschupp,
Apologies accepted and as a fellow fisherman I respect you for doing so as fewer and fewer respect each other on the water. I will be out on the water this next week,do give a shout if you see me.Hope to be out on the water more as my in laws auction is over and the weather looks like it's going to cool down a bit.Again see you all on the water. downtime


----------



## spfldbassguy

Figured I'd go and try for some Walleye around the sand bars this morning despite the rains. Well that got me a big zilch,zero,nada on that species. So when it got light enough I busted out the Bitsy Pond crank again. Once again it didn't take long before the skunk was off. I landed a almost keeper sized crappie on my 3rd cast. Next cast came my first Channel Cat of the day (nothing special,12'' or so and a heck of alot of fun on an ultralite with 4#line). Then I proceeded to land 4 more crappie,1 warmouth,and yup another Channel Cat(15'' and really fun to land on that set up). So all in all I had fun considering that I only fished for about an hour and ten minutes.
5:30am-6:40am
Air Temp:68-66(dropped during the rains)
NW 3mph-SE 9mph winds
Dew Pt:66
RH:94%-100%
Pressure:29.97"steady-29.95"steady
1st Qtr. Moon Phase


----------



## easytobeme03

Thommes,, 

welcome to CJ ,,, you have alot of info on this thread about the lake and structure, Alot of fishermen and women have put alot of work into making this a better fishery for years to come. Wiht that being said,, the lake is a little different this year as it is still in a transitional stage on the new structure, fish habits are changing because of it. So far this year it has been found that if you fish structure that is adjacent to deep water access and fish it SLOW it will produce fish,, patience is the key so far this year . Patterns that worked last year and the year before seem to be opposite this year.. So please enjoy yourself have fun fish slow and low and may your livewell be full ! 

Good luck


----------



## Thommes

easytobeme03 said:


> Thommes,,
> 
> welcome to CJ ,,, you have alot of info on this thread about the lake and structure, Alot of fishermen and women have put alot of work into making this a better fishery for years to come. Wiht that being said,, the lake is a little different this year as it is still in a transitional stage on the new structure, fish habits are changing because of it. So far this year it has been found that if you fish structure that is adjacent to deep water access and fish it SLOW it will produce fish,, patience is the key so far this year . Patterns that worked last year and the year before seem to be opposite this year.. So please enjoy yourself have fun fish slow and low and may your livewell be full !
> 
> Good luck


Yes I have been reading about all the effort that has been made to improve the lake. Being a newbie to the lake, I look forward to helping out with the next such event. Will try fishing the structure slowly as you suggest. So far most the structure that I"ve recorded are fishable from the store. I'll leave those alone since when I didn't have a boat I always swore that I wouldn't fish too close to spots that were fishible from shore. 

Looking forward to meeting you guys on the lake.


----------



## I'll go in after it

This is a great thread with positive comment's for the most part . Best thread in the whole state and useful information . Wish I was closer . Keep up the good typing


----------



## Thommes

Lowell H Turner said:


> Forgive my blunt honesty, but the reason so many are in reasonable casting distance from shore is the water there is 8- 15 deep' which was our "target drop depth". Shore fishing WAS a consideration, but more so was #1: spawning depth for several species #2: use by juvenille fish #3: use by adult fish. So long as no one`s actually fishing on them, LOOT `em...


No need to forgive someone educating another person. :Banane21: I like your points.

K.. we're heading for the lake... be there all next week. Blue Sylvan Pontoon with a couple fishing chairs off the back. Would love to meet some of you guys. If you're on the water, give a hollar.


----------



## catfishnut

What and where is this CJ????


----------



## Intimidator

catfishnut said:


> What and where is this CJ????


CJ Brown Reservoir and Buck Creek State Park...Springfield Ohio.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out today with Dale and my Nephew-in-law and fished the Marina for awhile with Steve and his son Aaron. 
There were not many people out at all...and not many boat either...Man, it looks like September already!
Dale didn't have a good start to the day and luckily he brought the Nintendo. I caught 5 Crappie and my Nephew..caught one... then my first Channel Cat hit and it was a nice 2 pounder that will be released by a nice couple to a frying pan. We all went for Marina Burgers...and then headed fro deep (30') water!

We found a school and they all were deep we ended up with 42 keeper crappie and only a few dinks, all the keepers were between 9 and 10.5 inches...Dale caught 3, Nephew caught 5 plus a 30.5 inch Channel, and I also caught a 29 inch Channel. Both Cats found loving homes and will be guests at a dinner held in there honor, probably tonight!LOL
Overall, it was a good day out! 
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## catfishnut

Intimidator said:


> CJ Brown Reservoir and Buck Creek State Park...Springfield Ohio.


Thanks...........I learned something today!!!!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Brent its good to know that you are willing to give up your catfish. Somebody is always willing to take them, a truely unselfish sportsman.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Here's the pic of my second Walleye caught this year from the bank. Sorry about the delay in posting it. Caught it last Saturday on a Keitech Swimbait(perch color).


----------



## spfldbassguy

I have to thank Brent for not breaking my phone while taking that pic because we all know about his history with electronicsLOL.


Decided to get the little man out there this afternoon to try to get him onto some gills with waxworms. The little guy was on "fire" for awhile and he had a blast. I think anyone who was fishing out there heard him when he caught one. All in all I think he reeled in 5 or 6 gills,2 or 3 crappies,and almost had a nice 2lb Channel Cat(line broke becuase of my laziness to retie after it became a little frayed). All was caught on the waxworms except for 2 crappie and 1 huge Pumpkinseed which was landed on the Bitsy Pond crank that I was fan casting around. He helped me scarf down the cheeseburger and fries we got at the Marina with Brent,Dale,and his nephew in law. All in all it was another great time out there with my son.


----------



## kschupp

Been out for the last few days with my dad from Iowa. He caught his first white bass on Thursday. He actually caught 2, 1 12 1/2 in and the other was slightly larger. He caught a 9 1/2 in crappie at the marina last night and today he caught a 16 inch cat. Been having a great time with him. Tomorrow's his last day and I hope he gets some more. 
Flathead King, thanks for gift last night. We really didn't get all that into them after you guys left, but Dad did get his crappie, and the wife caught a whole lot of your catfish bait.  Tossed them all back for you to get next time. 

Good fishing to all and have a safe weekend.


----------



## coyote69

I used to live in Columbus and now sadly live in Springfield...I say that because the fishing out here is HORRIBLE , I would rate CJ along with Deer creek as worst Res. I have ever fished...and I have fished a ton of lakes in Ohio. And as for the Mad river....certainly not the smallmouth stream I always heard about....like CJ , its over fished and not enough fish to keep my interest.

I have noticed that EVERYONE on CJ is a meat hunter and almost every person I have seen uses some form of live bait. Guys with baskets full of either 8" crappie or 8" whitebass all Spring long...heck 3 guys below spillway today in the fast water had a basket FULL of dinks...sad , no wonder the bank fishing at this lake sucks so bad and all you can catch is small fish. Same thing happened at the creekmouth, Weeks ago I was slammin nice sized (for this lake, small everywhere else) whitebass out of my kayak...once word got out and they moved within casting range of the bank , guys were out in full force using minnows loading up baskets....some guys were even filling up baskets then one guy would run them back to thier house while the others stayed filling up another basket. Oh and forget seeing a Ranger anywhere , they stay out on the water in thier boats or at the boat launch. I have fished this lake for 3 years , all over the lake and have yet to be checked for my license. I know most of the guys that fish Moorefield have NO license and thats why they fish there.
This is certainly NOT an anglers lake by any means. If they want to do something meaningful to bring anglers to the lake , stop dumping in those waste of a fish walleye and put some hybrid stripers in there like Kiser has and put some real fish in there.

Luckly I only fish it when I cant make the drive back to columbus to fish the scioto and other local streams. I'd rather drive 80 miles round trip to catch fish instead of driving 3-5 miles to catch dinks and watch the meathunters keep this years hatch..lol.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Coyote69, I can relate to your pain at CJ. I used to think it was the dead sea myself until a kind OGF member took me by the hand and pointed me in the right direction. CJ can be tough until you start seeing the puzzle come together. For me, June and July are my best walleye months, but it gets tough any other time of the year. However, crappie can be had without much trouble most days. If I don't catch 75 10+ inch crappie myself in a day, then I consider it a tough day. I'm not trying to brag, but that is how good crappie fishing is at CJ. I can't even imagine any other lake in Ohio out producing CJ for crappie. Most days I don't even keep a fish and when I do 12 is my limit. I'm only good for cleaning 12 fish at the most and the rest are returned to the lake. 

I hope you will give CJ more time, but if not, then keep bad mouthing it. Maybe your bad reference will keep others from visiting CJ and that means less pressure for those of us who enjoy what CJ has to offer. By the way, I drive 80 miles round trip to fish CJ at least once a week almost year round...even ice fishing. Indian Lake is the same distance and I pick CJ almost every time over Indian.


----------



## easytobeme03

Let me first say welcome to the CJ forum COYOTE69,, now that said by reading most of your other posts on OGF i can see that you mainly fish for carp and catfish. CJ has an abundant source of both species that you look for, it just takes some work in learning the knowledge needed to find and catch quality fish. CJ is not a bucket that you drop a hook into and pull out fish after fish. It has taken most fishermen who fish the lake several years to put the pieces of the puzzle together and now catch limits of sizable , keeeper fish,, I dont know where your best lakes in ohio are but CJ produces average size adult white bass ( 15 -20 inch) and sizable crappie ( have seen 17 inch ) and caught several in the 13 to 15 inch range myself. Walleye fishing is getting really good on the lake have seen several this year over 20 inches. You can see posts on here of several cats being caught that are well over 20 inches and healthy,, granted its not the ohio river or some farm pond , yet it IS a great fishery for a fisherman who takes the time to learn the water and the species of fish they are after.

As for the people who take " basket after basket " of dinks,, lets just say there are SEVERAL who fish CJ daily that if these people are seen the rangers ARE notified and people DO get fined,, its 100.00 per illegal fish.

SO ....ALOT of us here find it easier to help fix and maintane our local lake than to complain and put it down,, so please take the time to LEARN to fish the lake or if so inclined please feel free to fish other waters,, no one is hurt or bothered by it but you.

Good luck and full baskets to you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey , I fish at cj a bit. its close to my house and I enjoy the lake. I bought a smokercraft off of Marty Burgert in 04 and I would like to belong to the friends club. How do I join? I live in Huber. Tom Hebb


----------



## spfldbassguy

coyote69 said:


> I used to live in Columbus and now sadly live in Springfield...I say that because the fishing out here is HORRIBLE , I would rate CJ along with Deer creek as worst Res. I have ever fished...and I have fished a ton of lakes in Ohio. And as for the Mad river....certainly not the smallmouth stream I always heard about....like CJ , its over fished and not enough fish to keep my interest.
> 
> I have noticed that EVERYONE on CJ is a meat hunter and almost every person I have seen uses some form of live bait. Guys with baskets full of either 8" crappie or 8" whitebass all Spring long...heck 3 guys below spillway today in the fast water had a basket FULL of dinks...sad , no wonder the bank fishing at this lake sucks so bad and all you can catch is small fish. Same thing happened at the creekmouth, Weeks ago I was slammin nice sized (for this lake, small everywhere else) whitebass out of my kayak...once word got out and they moved within casting range of the bank , guys were out in full force using minnows loading up baskets....some guys were even filling up baskets then one guy would run them back to thier house while the others stayed filling up another basket. Oh and forget seeing a Ranger anywhere , they stay out on the water in thier boats or at the boat launch. I have fished this lake for 3 years , all over the lake and have yet to be checked for my license. I know most of the guys that fish Moorefield have NO license and thats why they fish there.
> This is certainly NOT an anglers lake by any means. If they want to do something meaningful to bring anglers to the lake , stop dumping in those waste of a fish walleye and put some hybrid stripers in there like Kiser has and put some real fish in there.
> 
> Luckly I only fish it when I cant make the drive back to columbus to fish the scioto and other local streams. I'd rather drive 80 miles round trip to catch fish instead of driving 3-5 miles to catch dinks and watch the meathunters keep this years hatch..lol.


Sorry you feel that way about CJ but I take offense to being called a "Meat Hunter". I only use live bait when I take my 3yr son out there and then it's only waxworms. There's alot of people that never use live bait while out there and don't take everything they catch and will probably take offense to your accusations as well. I got a suggestion for you and you can take this however you want to,if you don't like the place then don't fish there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

This is the pic of the biggest Channel Cat I caught today on you guessed it,Strike King Bitsy pond Crank. I caught a total of 3 Channels,11 crappie,1 Bluegill,and 4 Pumpkinseeds. Most was caught on that tiny crank with about 4 coming on different stuff.
Air Temp:64-66
NW 13mph-NW 8mph
Dew Pt.:64-58
RH: 100%-83%
29.95"rising-30.00"rising
Full Moon


----------



## spfldbassguy

My sons' first ever crappie,caught it I think 2 weeks ago but just now got my pics to upload.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I don't waste my time on people who put down CJ. If they have read up until now, they know it's not dead, by any means by all the pics we take and post. They are just jealous that we can catch fish, and not even use live bait, and mainly, when we catch fish, and they are on the border of being keeper size, and we throw them back, they are just in shock, b/c that could be in their basket. I'll put Ashley up against the two guys I can think of off the top of my head just from this post alone that have put us and CJ down, and put 2/1 odds that she will out fish them on CJ any day of the year. Just like what Steve said, if you don't like it, don't fish it, and just what Brent said, if you don't like what you are reading here, then it's simple, DON"T READ IT! It's the Internet, there's millions of other pages you can go to, I know, b/c of the upgrade from IPV4 to IPV6 here in the near future.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> This is the pic of the biggest Channel Cat I caught today on you guessed it,Strike King Bitsy pond Crank. I caught a total of 3 Channels,11 crappie,1 Bluegill,and 4 Pumpkinseeds. Most was caught on that tiny crank with about 4 coming on different stuff.
> Air Temp:64-66
> NW 13mph-NW 8mph
> Dew Pt.:64-58
> RH: 100%-83%
> 29.95"rising-30.00"rising
> Full Moon


Nice cat there! I'm asking for Brent, did you toss it back?


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Brent its good to know that you are willing to give up your catfish. Somebody is always willing to take them, a truely unselfish sportsman.


Thank you my Friend! I'm alway willing to help someone out....especially when they LOVE Catfish!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I have to thank Brent for not breaking my phone while taking that pic because we all know about his history with electronicsLOL.
> 
> 
> Decided to get the little man out there this afternoon to try to get him onto some gills with waxworms. The little guy was on "fire" for awhile and he had a blast. I think anyone who was fishing out there heard him when he caught one. All in all I think he reeled in 5 or 6 gills,2 or 3 crappies,and almost had a nice 2lb Channel Cat(line broke becuase of my laziness to retie after it became a little frayed). All was caught on the waxworms except for 2 crappie and 1 huge Pumpkinseed which was landed on the Bitsy Pond crank that I was fan casting around. He helped me scarf down the cheeseburger and fries we got at the Marina with Brent,Dale,and his nephew in law. All in all it was another great time out there with my son.


I was laughing my hind-end off every time he caught a fish...the little man loves his fishing!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> My sons' first ever crappie,caught it I think 2 weeks ago but just now got my pics to upload.


Priceless...that's all you can say!


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Nice cat there! I'm asking for Brent, did you toss it back?


It fought like all get out on my ultralite with 4lb test Yeah it's still there to be caught another day. I had one in my basket to keep along with a few crappie and pumpiknseeds but decided to toss 'em all back in. Never cleaned a cat before and was really tempted to eat one of the smaller ones. They are definitely hitting out there now. I've caught 'em on cranks and Aaron had the one yesterday til it snapped the line as I was lifting it outta the water(was gonna lip it but line broke right before I could touch it). You and Ashley need to bust out your cat gear and hit CJ,you should be able to get into a few.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I wasn't gonna post this but I'm still kinda steaming over it. As I was fishing by the boat ramps with a jighead and Yamamoto soft plastic I got snagged in the rocks. I went down the bank to get my snag back(using Flouro so yanking it out wasn't an option) this jackhole comes down and starts fishing the exact spot where I was fishing. I had my crate with me(was using both Crappie and Bass gear) and one of my tackle bags so it was obvious that someone was right there fishing. He had to of seen me and decided to try and take my spot. Well lets just say that I spoke my mind and it wasn't nice at all. I know I dropped a few F bombs on him and some other not so nice things and was actually ready to snap my rod over his head if he didn't get outta my spot. I mean the nerve of this dude,he's one of the folks that give all of us a bad name to the general public. That's twice in two days that I've had to say something to someone out there. No wonder I like fishing outta my yak. I mean it's one thing to be fishing with friends or family and fish each others area but when it comes to total strangers it's a different story.


----------



## Intimidator

coyote69 said:


> I used to live in Columbus and now sadly live in Springfield...I say that because the fishing out here is HORRIBLE , I would rate CJ along with Deer creek as worst Res. I have ever fished...and I have fished a ton of lakes in Ohio. And as for the Mad river....certainly not the smallmouth stream I always heard about....like CJ , its over fished and not enough fish to keep my interest.
> 
> I have noticed that EVERYONE on CJ is a meat hunter and almost every person I have seen uses some form of live bait. Guys with baskets full of either 8" crappie or 8" whitebass all Spring long...heck 3 guys below spillway today in the fast water had a basket FULL of dinks...sad , no wonder the bank fishing at this lake sucks so bad and all you can catch is small fish. Same thing happened at the creekmouth, Weeks ago I was slammin nice sized (for this lake, small everywhere else) whitebass out of my kayak...once word got out and they moved within casting range of the bank , guys were out in full force using minnows loading up baskets....some guys were even filling up baskets then one guy would run them back to thier house while the others stayed filling up another basket. Oh and forget seeing a Ranger anywhere , they stay out on the water in thier boats or at the boat launch. I have fished this lake for 3 years , all over the lake and have yet to be checked for my license. I know most of the guys that fish Moorefield have NO license and thats why they fish there.
> This is certainly NOT an anglers lake by any means. If they want to do something meaningful to bring anglers to the lake , stop dumping in those waste of a fish walleye and put some hybrid stripers in there like Kiser has and put some real fish in there.
> 
> Luckly I only fish it when I cant make the drive back to columbus to fish the scioto and other local streams. I'd rather drive 80 miles round trip to catch fish instead of driving 3-5 miles to catch dinks and watch the meathunters keep this years hatch..lol.


This is going to be a 2 sided response...one is for the people who just want to complain and moan about CJ because they don't want to take the time and learn about it, or don't want to take the time to help others to make it better. 

If you really believe what you have written then by all means don't ever fish CJ again. There are so many people like you and that's what makes CJ great, it's a hidden Gem that not alot of people know about. Most weekends now, you can pick and choose anywhere you want to fish...it's almost barren, because all the people that you are writing about can't catch any more fish after the spawns and will not return until next year. Thank you for making my fishing more productive if you are one of these people.

If you are an Angler who enjoys learning and catching nice fish, then you need to read and ask questions! 
Mother CJ is a vibrant ecosystem now...full of ledges, sandbars, humps, stumps, road beds, tressels, attractors, cover, etc, etc, etc...and "The Friends Of CJ" are helping to make it better by adding trees, brush blocks, helping pick up trash, and turning "Poachers" in. 
CJ has probably just had the largest spawns in it's history last year...3 shad spawns that resulted in 3 sizes of fish...everything had food over the winter, the shad population has never been stronger and we had no die offs over the Winter, which is still amazing to me. Added to an abundant food source, the Bass spawns were amazing, along with all of the panfish spawns...same with the Cats and everything else in the lake..!
These few people who are "Poaching" are doing little harm, but to stop all of it you can't just walk away...say something to them or call the Warden (numbers are listed a few pages back). All 12 people that I have said something to this year have put ALL of their fish back without a problem...I just ask them if they know there is a size limit at CJ...then I tell them that they have over 1000 dollars of illegal fish in their basket/bucket and if they want to measure them that I have a tape in my pocket...most never say a word as they return them to CJ and I have only seen one fellow return and he thanked me for telling him about the law.

As for the dinky fish in CJ...I measured a 17 inch Crappie this year for a friend and plenty of 12-15 inch Crappie have been taken. These are BIG Crappie in any lake and CJ is just Full of them when you understand the lake and what it provides for Crappie. They are all FAT and will grow even faster due to the amount of food available.
So far this year, I caught my PB Walleye...a 32 inch "Gator", it was beautiful and was released. Plenty have been taken from Bank and Boat in the 15-24" range...no one else is admitting to "Bigger" Gators yet...but they're in CJ! The lake is full of them if you know what to do! 
White Bass like the other panfish are not going to be fished out, there are plenty of BIG WB....and did you know that if you are just catching small ones, the "Big Boys" are under them letting the smaller fish do the work of driving and injuring shad so they can sit back and eat without wasting alot of energy...so let you lures sink faster and deeper! 
Ask Doc, Flathead King, Salmonid, or any other of the "Cat Boys" what kind of fish are in here...even though we tease each other...they are great fun to catch and are everywhere in the Marina now and around all the rocks spawning. We caught a 29 and 30.5 incher just this weekend on swimbaits fishing for Crappie!
Perch are making a comeback and with all the BB's that have been planted the population will continue to get stronger due to the fact they Gators are mainly eating shad...all of the Gators I caught last year and this year have only had shad and crawdads in their bellies. There is a picture a few pages back of a perch that went almost 12 inches...I took the pic and Crazy4SM caught it.
CJ is a tough lake to fish...because it offers so much diversity, normal patterns have changed, and now they revolve around new structure and cover for alot of fish. I fish from Bank and Boat and can catch fish all year long from both...sometimes I can catch more from the bank and others from the boat....both require different techniques and knowledge. 
So if you consider yourself an Angler then read and ask questions....if you aren't up to the challenge, then go find a pond! Good Fishing! Brent


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> This is going to be a 2 sided response...one is for the people who just want to complain and moan about CJ because they don't want to take the time and learn about it, or don't want to take the time to help others to make it better.
> 
> If you really believe what you have written then by all means don't ever fish CJ again. There are so many people like you and that's what makes CJ great, it's a hidden Gem that not alot of people know about. Most weekends now, you can pick and chose anywhere you want to fish...it's almost barren,you because all the people that you are writing about can't catch any more fish after the spawns and will not return until next year. Thank you for making my fishing more productive if you are one of these people.
> 
> If you are an Angler who enjoys learning and catching nice fish, then you need to read and ask questions!
> Mother CJ is a vibrant ecosytem now...full of ledges, sandbars, humps, stumps, road beds, tressels, attractors, cover, etc, etc, etc...and "The Friends Of CJ" are helping to make it better by adding trees, brush blocks, helping pick up trash, and turning "Poachers" in.
> CJ has probably just had the largest spawns in it's history last year...3 shad spawns that resulted in 3 sizes of fish...everything had food over the winter, the shad population has never been stronger and we had no die offs over the Winter, which is still amazing to me. Added to an abundant food source, the Bass spawns were amazing, along with all of the panfish spawns...same with the Cats and everything else in the lake..!
> These few people who are "Poaching" are doing little harm, but to stop all of it you can't just walk away...say something to them or call the Warden (numbers are listed a few pages back). All 12 people that I have said something to this year have put ALL of their fish back without a problem...I just ask them if they know there is a size limit at CJ...then I tell them that they have over 1000 dollars of illegal fish in their basket/bucket and if they want to measure them that I have a tape in my pocket...most never say a word as they return them to CJ and I have only seen one fellow return and he thanked me for telling him about the law.
> 
> As for the dinky fish in CJ...I measured a 17 inch Crappie this year for a friend and plenty of 12-15 inch Crappie have been taken. These are BIG Crappie in any lake and CJ is just Full of them when you understand the lake and what it provides for Crappie.
> So far this year, I caught my PB Walleye...a 32 inch "Gator", it was beautiful and was released. Plenty have been taken from Bank and Boat in the 15-24" range...no one else is admitting to "Bigger" Gators yet...but they're in CJ! The lake is full of them if you know what to do!
> White Bass like the other panfish are not going to be fished out, there are plenty of BIG WB....and did you know that if you are just catching small ones, the "Big Boys" are under them letting the smaller fish do the work of driving and injuring shad so they can sit back and eat without wasting alot of energy...so let you lures sink faster and deeper!
> Ask Doc, Flathead King, Salmonid, or any other of the "Cat Boys" what kind of fish are in here...even though we tease each other...they are great fun to catch and are everywhere in the Marina now and around all the rocks spawning. We caught a 29 and 30.5 incher just this weekend on swimbaits fishing for Crappie!
> Perch are making a comeback and with all the BB's that have been planted the population will continue to get stronger due to the fact they Gators are mainly eating shad...all of the Gators I caught last year and this year have only had shad and crawdads in their bellies. There is a picture a few pages back of a perch that went almost 12 inches...I took the pic and Crazy4SM caught it.
> CJ is a tough lake to fish...because it offers so much diversity, normal patterns have changed, and now they revolve around new structure and cover for alot of fish. I fish from Bank and Boat and can catch fish all year long from both...sometimes I can catch more from the bank and others from the boat....both require different techniques and knowledge.
> So if you consider yourself an Angler then read and ask questions....if you aren't up to the challenge, then go find a pond! Good Fishing! Brent


Bravo,very well stated my friend. Two thumbs up!


----------



## homebrew

Before I started fishing CJ again this year for the first time in uh...35 years I wouldn't have recommended it. I tried it and I like it. Thank you all for all you have done to make it what it is and hopefully what it will be!

Crappie bite slower for us this morning but still got 8 keepers in a fairly short time. I got my first CJ walleye, a robust 12 incher...thought it was a nice crappie for few seconds!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

+1 to what Brent said. Very well stated. I wished I would have taken pics of all of the cats we caught last year during the WB run in the lake. We caught maybe a dozen in one day over 3-5 LBS, and then many more in the 1-2 LB range. There's more where those came from!


----------



## Doctor

CJ Brown Catfish report 6-12-2011

Got to the lake about 1pm Boy what a Zoo at the ramp, seen officer Croxton there doing his job Kudo's to you my Man, he was checking each and every boat as they came in or left.

Launched and went to the Marina to get ice and bait, wall was covered with anglers found about a dozen Shad in the Marina.

Wind blowing out of the west hard 1 foot rollers so started at the road on the west side, dropped both drift socks in the water to slow the boat down baited up, threw out and baits never touched the bottom when the rods started going down as long as I stayed near that road bed they were dropping rods, size was small today my largest cat was only 5 pounds and most were yearlings maybe a foot long, I quit counting after boating 20 fish but it was a great day for numbers again no size.

Brent next spring your going to catch cats every cast so get used to it....................lol

Main lake 79.4 Degrees
Roadbed from 4 to the campgrounds 80.3 degrees

The fishing was great till the cloud cover went away which was around 4 then the fishing slowed way down or I sore mouthed too many cats and they backed off, still a lot of fun.

I'm on call for the shop this week so no fishing until the weekend of the 25th so sad but I have had a couple real good weekends on Mother CJ

Seen a lot of people on the covers today, both from the boats and bank, couple of years this lake is going to go ballistic with big fish of all species due to the "friends of CJ"

Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> CJ Brown Catfish report 6-12-2011
> 
> Got to the lake about 1pm Boy what a Zoo at the ramp, seen officer Croxton there doing his job Kudo's to you my Man, he was checking each and every boat as they came in or left.
> 
> Launched and went to the Marina to get ice and bait, wall was covered with anglers found about a dozen Shad in the Marina.
> 
> Wind blowing out of the west hard 1 foot rollers so started at the road on the west side, dropped both drift socks in the water to slow the boat down baited up, threw out and baits never touched the bottom when the rods started going down as long as I stayed near that road bed they were dropping rods, size was small today my largest cat was only 5 pounds and most were yearlings maybe a foot long, I quit counting after boating 20 fish but it was a great day for numbers again no size.
> 
> Brent next spring your going to catch cats every cast so get used to it....................lol
> 
> Main lake 79.4 Degrees
> Roadbed from 4 to the campgrounds 80.3 degrees
> 
> The fishing was great till the cloud cover went away which was around 4 then the fishing slowed way down or I sore mouthed too many cats and they backed off, still a lot of fun.
> 
> I'm on call for the shop this week so no fishing until the weekend of the 25th so sad but I have had a couple real good weekends on Mother CJ
> 
> Seen a lot of people on the covers today, both from the boats and bank, couple of years this lake is going to go ballistic with big fish of all species due to the "friends of CJ"
> 
> Doc


Nice report Buddy! All the BIG Cats are in the Marina or on the rocks! 
Hey, I'm in the same boat...I'm not getting out of the shop anytime soon either...so I'm living vicariously through the rest of the WolfPack!


----------



## Doctor

Brent,
Yea the spawn is on for the bigger cats, 80 degree water does get them going, I thought I might pick up a Blue today but didn't, still had a great time as usual, only drawback was a jetskier on the North end dragging a tube in the no wake zone area, even passed by me a couple of times, i hollered at him telling him your in a no wake zone he thumbed me up saying yea, he musta figured I like his jetskie, at least he never flipped me off.


----------



## coyote69

Intimidator said:


> This is going to be a 2 sided response...one is for the people who just want to complain and moan about CJ because they don't want to take the time and learn about it, or don't want to take the time to help others to make it better.
> 
> If you really believe what you have written then by all means don't ever fish CJ again. There are so many people like you and that's what makes CJ great, it's a hidden Gem that not alot of people know about. Most weekends now, you can pick and choose anywhere you want to fish...it's almost barren, because all the people that you are writing about can't catch any more fish after the spawns and will not return until next year. Thank you for making my fishing more productive if you are one of these people.
> 
> If you are an Angler who enjoys learning and catching nice fish, then you need to read and ask questions!
> Mother CJ is a vibrant ecosystem now...full of ledges, sandbars, humps, stumps, road beds, tressels, attractors, cover, etc, etc, etc...and "The Friends Of CJ" are helping to make it better by adding trees, brush blocks, helping pick up trash, and turning "Poachers" in.
> CJ has probably just had the largest spawns in it's history last year...3 shad spawns that resulted in 3 sizes of fish...everything had food over the winter, the shad population has never been stronger and we had no die offs over the Winter, which is still amazing to me. Added to an abundant food source, the Bass spawns were amazing, along with all of the panfish spawns...same with the Cats and everything else in the lake..!
> These few people who are "Poaching" are doing little harm, but to stop all of it you can't just walk away...say something to them or call the Warden (numbers are listed a few pages back). All 12 people that I have said something to this year have put ALL of their fish back without a problem...I just ask them if they know there is a size limit at CJ...then I tell them that they have over 1000 dollars of illegal fish in their basket/bucket and if they want to measure them that I have a tape in my pocket...most never say a word as they return them to CJ and I have only seen one fellow return and he thanked me for telling him about the law.
> 
> As for the dinky fish in CJ...I measured a 17 inch Crappie this year for a friend and plenty of 12-15 inch Crappie have been taken. These are BIG Crappie in any lake and CJ is just Full of them when you understand the lake and what it provides for Crappie. They are all FAT and will grow even faster due to the amount of food available.
> So far this year, I caught my PB Walleye...a 32 inch "Gator", it was beautiful and was released. Plenty have been taken from Bank and Boat in the 15-24" range...no one else is admitting to "Bigger" Gators yet...but they're in CJ! The lake is full of them if you know what to do!
> White Bass like the other panfish are not going to be fished out, there are plenty of BIG WB....and did you know that if you are just catching small ones, the "Big Boys" are under them letting the smaller fish do the work of driving and injuring shad so they can sit back and eat without wasting alot of energy...so let you lures sink faster and deeper!
> Ask Doc, Flathead King, Salmonid, or any other of the "Cat Boys" what kind of fish are in here...even though we tease each other...they are great fun to catch and are everywhere in the Marina now and around all the rocks spawning. We caught a 29 and 30.5 incher just this weekend on swimbaits fishing for Crappie!
> Perch are making a comeback and with all the BB's that have been planted the population will continue to get stronger due to the fact they Gators are mainly eating shad...all of the Gators I caught last year and this year have only had shad and crawdads in their bellies. There is a picture a few pages back of a perch that went almost 12 inches...I took the pic and Crazy4SM caught it.
> CJ is a tough lake to fish...because it offers so much diversity, normal patterns have changed, and now they revolve around new structure and cover for alot of fish. I fish from Bank and Boat and can catch fish all year long from both...sometimes I can catch more from the bank and others from the boat....both require different techniques and knowledge.
> So if you consider yourself an Angler then read and ask questions....if you aren't up to the challenge, then go find a pond! Good Fishing! Brent


Brent , 
I wouldnt care if you are catching 30" eyes out of there , all they are good for and the only reason they are stocked there are for TABLE FARE...not sport , saugeye and walleye are like reeling in wet dish rags. Im not a "meathunter" so Crappie and eyes are of nothing to me. I catch and release all , except BAIT !!

I have fished a ton of lakes in Ohio...if you have to have a boat only and spend lots of years to learn the lake , its not a good lake. Did you call CJ a "gem"..? Holly chit , thats funny , guess you have'nt spent time on many other waters around Ohio ?
The Western side of Ohio is really REALLY lacking for any good fishing lakes , heck the only good river is the GMR and its not the best in the State , the Central and Eastern Ohio have by far the best fishing in the State...and trust me the only time I spend at CJ is when the rivers and streams are too high to wade, kayak or bankfish.

Doc , I know you fish CJ for channels cats , but really wouldnt you rather fish the mighty Ohio river ? I know its close to home and thats why you fish it, but you know me , we have talked via PM's ..and you've purchased a certain "E-cat" from me, I have known you for years...no lake compares to the rivers...but again , like my posts , its MY personal opinion.

Have fun guys on CJ , dont worry you wont see me on there...all the "great" fishing there is all yours..lol....if anyone strikes out at CJ , you could always swing on down to Beaver lake next door and catch some catfish (said with a ******* voice)...thats another "gem" !


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

coyote69 said:


> Have fun guys on CJ , dont worry you wont see me on there...all the "great" fishing there is all yours..lol....


That's the best thing I have read coming from you! No need to put up with you out there since we kinda have to on here.


----------



## Doctor

> Doc , I know you fish CJ for channels cats , but really wouldnt you rather fish the mighty Ohio river ? I know its close to home and thats why you fish it, but you know me , we have talked via PM's ..and you've purchased a certain "E-cat" from me, I have known you for years...no lake compares to the rivers...but again , like my posts , its MY personal opinion.


Yep your right I would much rather fish the river but family matters have made me stay close to home and that is why I'm fishing CJ more this year, if I''m needed it's less than 15 min. to the house compared to 2 hours from the river, I got to do what is best for my family, your E-cat is still one of my favorite rods and still has the same inserts in it, it's the only one that I have not converted to S/S eyes................Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

coyote69 said:


> Brent ,
> I wouldnt care if you are catching 30" eyes out of there , all they are good for and the only reason they are stocked there are for TABLE FARE...not sport , saugeye and walleye are like reeling in wet dish rags. Im not a "meathunter" so Crappie and eyes are of nothing to me. I catch and release all , except BAIT !!
> 
> I have fished a ton of lakes in Ohio...if you have to have a boat only and spend lots of years to learn the lake , its not a good lake. Did you call CJ a "gem"..? Holly chit , thats funny , guess you have'nt spent time on many other waters around Ohio ?
> The Western side of Ohio is really REALLY lacking for any good fishing lakes , heck the only good river is the GMR and its not the best in the State , the Central and Eastern Ohio have by far the best fishing in the State...and trust me the only time I spend at CJ is when the rivers and streams are too high to wade, kayak or bankfish.
> 
> Doc , I know you fish CJ for channels cats , but really wouldnt you rather fish the mighty Ohio river ? I know its close to home and thats why you fish it, but you know me , we have talked via PM's ..and you've purchased a certain "E-cat" from me, I have known you for years...no lake compares to the rivers...but again , like my posts , its MY personal opinion.
> 
> Have fun guys on CJ , dont worry you wont see me on there...all the "great" fishing there is all yours..lol....if anyone strikes out at CJ , you could always swing on down to Beaver lake next door and catch some catfish (said with a ******* voice)...thats another "gem" !


Not stocked for sport,are you outta your mind? Yes they are definitely stocked for sport and oh my gosh some end up as table fare. WOW! Some people actually eat some of what they catch..Surprise,Surprise Gomer Pyle. You need to check your attitude when it comes to the "Meat hunter" crap. I personally C&R 99% of the time as do most of the guys I fish with. So what that we occassionally take some home to eat. Kudos to you for releasing everything but "Bait". You ever considered that by keeping your "bait" that you're possibly taking away from the ecosystem as well. So don't go spouting off at the mouth about people taking food home when it serves a good purpose instead of what you do. You kill some fish just so you have the chance to catch another fish. Pot calling the kettle black huh. Go ahead and keep trashing CJ and take you own advice and stop fishing our crummy lake,we'll be better off by not having to deal with your attitude. As for Beaver Lake I hate all paylakes as they help poach fish from our rivers for the almighty dollar. You must of fished there atleast once to know that Beaver Lake is a crap hole. One more thing please stop interupting a very productive thread with all your nonsense because we don't need people like you ruining a good thing. Oh by the way you jump on one of us and we all jump back. OWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHOOOOOOOO(wolf pack call)


----------



## easytobeme03

To all the CJ Anglers,, this dude Coyote69 is a SEEMINGLY immature carp hunter and a SEEMINGLY knowledgable SPORTSMAN,, so lets just let him post alone without comments and he will blow away with the dust of the day,, if his posts continue to be derogatory and draw responses that is what he is looking for,, we have better things to do than to respond to his small intellect and continue to do as we have for a year and a half now ,, give good reports and info and help to others who fish CJ ,, 

If his stuff continues ,, we all know the mods will shut him down because he wants to just stir crap up on the site,

Good fishing to all and good luck,, see you on the water


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> To all the CJ Anglers,, this dude Coyote69 is a SEEMINGLY immature carp hunter and a SEEMINGLY knowledgable SPORTSMAN,, so lets just let him post alone without comments and he will blow away with the dust of the day,, if his posts continue to be derogatory and draw responses that is what he is looking for,, we have better things to do than to respond to his small intellect and continue to do as we have for a year and a half now ,, give good reports and info and help to others who fish CJ ,,
> 
> If his stuff continues ,, we all know the mods will shut him down because he wants to just stir crap up on the site,
> 
> Good fishing to all and good luck,, see you on the water


I agree! He wants to be able to go to his local pond or paylake and catch alot of fish every time out and call himself an Angler. He doesn't want to put in the time to be able to fish an ecosystem that offers everything, he only wants instant gratification, so he is...just as bad as the "Poachers". 
I though it was funny that if we like CJ we must have never fished any other lakes in Ohio...Hell, most of us have fished the Great Reservoirs of South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, and the rest of the Southern States along with the best Ohio has to offer, many of us were or are tournament anglers....we know what CJ is and is going to be again. I watched CJ being built, I know it...I learned it, and I remember when it was second only to Lake Erie for Walleye and Perch....by the way, didn't we just see Gators jumping out of the water recently when hooked...I must be getting weak in my Old age because that 32 incher was sure tough to land and was very fun to catch...I think Ashley would agree that they are fun to catch!LOL. And yes they are GREEAAAT to eat, and so are Crappie, cats, perch, WB, etc...I take what my family will eat and then C&R the rest of the time.....so what!...I don't like Tofu, I'm a meat and potatoes kind of guy....and I also try to give back to Mother CJ!
I remember before the Marina when it was a GREAT Bass lake and I'll be here when it reaches that status again. The new Crappie size and creel limits are paying off...the Crappie we are catching are FAT with massive shoulders, heck even the smaller ones are eating 4" swimbaits and they are now fighting...on UL tackle they are fun to catch! We are in the midst of a revival of an entire lake and we get to watch it with our own eyes...hopefully the ODNR takes the lead and continues to help Mother CJ out...if it doesn't Schulers will be selling alot of buckets soon!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> if it doesn't Schulers will be selling alot of buckets soon!


 Fish like Schulers?  Doesn't everyone?

I'm with ya!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Fish like Schulers?  Doesn't everyone?
> 
> I'm with ya!


"Schulers' Bucket Trees"....fish love them!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> "Schulers' Bucket Trees"....fish love them!


So, with school out this week, some evening rock climbing mountain goating by your favorite place?


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> So, with school out this week, some evening rock climbing mountain goating by your favorite place?


I'm toast again this week, until the Mexican situation straightens out...but then again I'm trying to see if I can manage a long lunch....! I think this is the longest consecutive week period that I can remember where I've only been able to fish a couple days...this is not fun!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out there again this morning from about 10am-12:15pm and fished the Visitor Center and MBR areas. Caught a total of 16 Crappie and 1 nice sized Pumpkinseed. Most was caught on a Bass Assassin Baby Shad with a few coming on the bitsy pond crank and 1 on a jighead with curly tail grub in the XMAS Tree color pattern.
Air Temp:58-68
Winds:calm-E 7mph
Dew Pt.:55-53
RH:94%-60%
Pressure:30.13''rising-30.12''falling 
Full Moon


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Got out there again this morning from about 10am-12:15pm and fished the Visitor Center and MBR areas. Caught a total of 16 Crappie and 1 nice sized Pumpkinseed. Most was caught on a Bass Assassin Baby Shad with a few coming on the bitsy pond crank and 1 on a jighead with curly tail grub in the XMAS Tree color pattern.
> Air Temp:58-68
> Winds:calm-E 7mph
> Dew Pt.:55-53
> RH:94%-60%
> Pressure:30.13''rising-30.12''falling
> Full Moon


Very Nice! I'm GREEN with envy! Glad my 3 wk vacation is coming up soon!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Despite waking up in not the greatest mood and after dropping the little man off at daycare I hit CJ for a bit. Was gonna fish the dam area but with the winds blowing outta the NE to E I decided to go to the marina. Only ended up with one nice Pumpkinseed and it was put back to grow bigger. Was gonna leave altogether because I was hungry,tired,and it's sad to say but I think I'm getting a little burned out. However that may be I decided to try the MBR area again and it paid off with some fish. I ended up landing 11 crappie in all with about half being keeper size. All was put back in for another day. All was caught on the Bitsy Pond crank. Today was the first time that I've ever had a crappie knock slack into my line on a crankbait,needless to say I was a little surprised by it.
Air Temp:61-70
NE 13mph-E 6mph
Dew Pt: 55
RH:82%-60%
Pressure:30.11''steady-30.09''rising
Full Moon


----------



## cjbrown

Awesome day on the water pulling cranks, think black, been a go to color so far for trolling baits.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Very Nice! I'm GREEN with envy! Glad my 3 wk vacation is coming up soon!


3 WEEKS?!?! Have fun out there, we'll try to get our schedules to meet up sometime.


----------



## Intimidator

cjbrown said:


> Awesome day on the water pulling cranks, think black, been a go to color so far for trolling baits.


SO.....Go ahead and make me envious!
Black has always been a good color at CJ because of the water, I carry several black swimmers for special occasions!


----------



## ssouthard

This guy is a looser, coyote00

don't let him get under your skin, as long as we enjoy CJ who cares what he thinks!!!


----------



## kschupp

Just got back from CJ. Started out around 5 and fished til 7:30. Started just north of Crabil house and didn't get even a nibble. Moved further north, almost straight across from campers point. Threw near the shore at about 3 foot deep and immediately brought in 8" crappie. Caught 2 more about the same size along with a 12" cat. Wife was getting angry cause she couldn't even get a bit. Moved across the lake near the 1/2 dead tree and things were still pretty slow. It was 7 and told the wife that we'd hang around until 7:30 then head in. Right after that I caught 3 more dinks and the wife finally brought in 1 dink and a 10 incher. She had another one on the line, but as she was swinging it around for me to take off the hook, it threw the hook and went flying back to mother CJ. All in all it was fun. Wind and waves were a little rough, but not unmanageable. Water temp this evening was running around 77-78.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Put in a long day of fishing today. Started at 8am and fished til 5:15pm. Fishing today was very streaky. Many times I would find a school of fish and catch 15 fish in 20 casts then they would just shut off. When things would shut down I would start targeting walleye thinking a pod moved into the area causing the crappie to shut down. I tried to move around more today and it paid off a couple of times. Once I moved and got two quick walleye on a jig/crawler. I called a buddy and he came over in his boat and schooled me on how to catch eyes. He came to my hot spot, borrowed a dozen night crawlers, then caught six eyes right under my nose. I only caught one more after he showed up. What a humbling experience! I ended the day with 3 eyes caught, but only one keeper. He ended the day with 7 eyes caught with 5 keepers and one lost. I was going to leave, but decided to try to catch a few crappie more crappie for the live well. I only keep 12 at most to clean because cleaning fish isn't something I enjoy doing. I had about 4 in the live well so I thought I better get a few more for a mess. I decided to hit one more area that I rarely go to and I'm glad I did. It was on fire...cast after cast produced big crappie. After one of my swimbaits bit the dust I decided to try a new bait since I knew the fish were there and biting. I put on a 1.5" Slider Grub that I bought at Cabelas yesterday and it was still on. The crappie were all over the Slider just like they were on the Keitech. I think the Slider will be a nice change of pace bait just to get them going again if the swimbait bite dies. Also, the Slider is tougher than the Keitech so I can save some money using the Slider. I still like the Keitech best, but the Slider is another weapon in the arsonal.

I wish I would have taken a picture today of a very pitiful sight for you all to see. Brent came out to the MBR on his lunch break to give me something and he looked like a wipped puppy dog. I asked him if he wanted to play and he said he "had" to go back to work. What a poor pitiful soul he was indeed!

On a side note, I need to apologize for not giving Spgfldbassguy a call today to join me on the boat. We will make that happen soon!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey no need to apologize for anything,maybe we can get together next week sometime. Looks like I'll be pulling some OT throught he week and I know I'll be dead tired from it. Yeah Brent called me and he sounded a little bummed that he couldn't get out for some fishing time because of the screw ups he's having to fix at work.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I wish I would have taken a picture today of a very pitiful sight for you all to see. Brent came out to the MBR on his lunch break to give me something and he looked like a wipped puppy dog. I asked him if he wanted to play and he said he "had" to go back to work. What a poor pitiful soul he was indeed!
> 
> Now That Was Just Messed UP! Congrats on the good day out!


----------



## firecat

I am camping a CJ this weekend and the boy would really like to catch some eyes. So I am going to try and put him on some. Last weekend we were castnetting in the spillway for shad and caught two really big eyes. They were both about 4lb a piece. The bellys were huge on these nice walleyes. They are definitely gorging themselves on shad. Now you all know that I am pretty much strictly a cat guy. But I have promised my son we would try and catch some eyes for the fryer this weekend. I am going to try jigging the humps with crawlers but if you guys have any other ideas or tips please pm or stop me in the boat this weekend. I will be in my 18.5 Tracker Targa with a 150 merc on the rear. Thanks guys 

Larry


----------



## Troy Dave

Was out last evening from 5:30 to 8:30. Mainly worked the flat south of the camp beach and caught 2 keeper eyes and a zillion small crappie on a jig. They have gotten as bad as the white bass used to be. I need an extra doz. crawlers just to wade through them. Stopped by the gravel pit for a half hour before I left and lost a nice eye there on a spoon.


----------



## Intimidator

Troy Dave said:


> Was out last evening from 5:30 to 8:30. Mainly worked the flat south of the camp beach and caught 2 keeper eyes and a zillion small crappie on a jig. They have gotten as bad as the white bass used to be. I need an extra doz. crawlers just to wade through them. Stopped by the gravel pit for a half hour before I left and lost a nice eye there on a spoon.


Congrats on the Gators! That's been a real good area lately!

I know it's irritating to catch all those dink Crappie, but with all this food in the lake for them, they are gonna be HUGE soon! Man, I love eatin' those things...especially when 1 filet covers a piece of bread...my favorite sandwich!


----------



## EnonEye

Will try to squeeze a word in here edgewise. Man you guys are really layin it on out there at the "mudhole no good fishless" CJ huh? 
Fried up a half dozen last eve from Sunday morning there, Kentucky kernel flour w/cajun pepper, eggwash, mix of corn flake crumbs/panko breading in HOT peanut oil, drenched in salt/pepper/garlic powder. 
Had to beat my wife off, tie her hands down and she still ate half of them. Up all night with indigestion from the ingredients... perfect.
Thank goodness my daddy raised me as a meathunter


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> Will try to squeeze a word in here edgewise. Man you guys are really layin it on out there at the "mudhole no good fishless" CJ huh?
> Fried up a half dozen last eve from Sunday morning there, Kentucky kernel flour w/cajun pepper, eggwash, mix of corn flake crumbs/panko breading in HOT peanut oil, drenched in salt/pepper/garlic powder.
> Had to beat my wife off, tie her hands down and she still ate half of them. Up all night with indigestion from the ingredients... perfect.
> Thank goodness my daddy raised me as a meathunter


I guess by the reports....there are alot of us that have been eatin' pretty good lately from the "DEAD SEA-MUD HOLE"!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> CJ Polecat and myself were upon the waters of CJ today; we checked out #11 series (caught fish) #12, #15B, #17, #19A, #3, #8A and B (caught fish), #9A, B, D, E, and #10. Marked quite a few fish on each, few biters (heat of the day), saw several large schools of shad. Enjoyed the day with Fritz on our "Dead Sea". By the way, was able to talk with Terry Judy, he "skunked" today for walleye, but said he`s been catching MANY 8- 10+" perch recently, far more even than last yr. He seems to think their #s are increasing...winter food for those HUGE "wally gators" lurking SOMEWHERE in the depths of CJ...


Heck, with the shad "evolving" into a cold water species...the Gators no longer have a need for Perch in the Winter....maybe they'll continue to grow and prosper!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Finally made it out to the "Dead Sea" today...I took a half day off cause I just missed Old Muddy CJ. Started out with Steve at the MBR at 11:00 and started throwing a new spinnerbait that I was trying (The DeathShimmer II)...I really like this lure...and of course after catching 3 BIG Crappie...Lost It!
Fry are swimming around everywhere, alot of topwater action also, the crawdads are in hiding with all the feeding going on along the shore!
Ended up catching several dinks on Silver Shad. Then when Steve left I went to the Marina....Steve had jinxed me earlier when he said that so far this year he has caught more Cats than me....Well, I ended up with 7 today in the Marina, 6 were "2 pounders" and the last one was another "Fish Ohio" at 30.25 inches. All of the Cats found a nice home with a gentleman who was wanting Cats but couldn't find any of his own! I decided that by now surely I had passed Steve so I headed to deep water...
The Big Crappie were biting but it was slow...I ended up with 10 over 10 inches and the largest was 13.5, I also caught a 16(just a tad over) WB, everything in deep water was still caught on Silver Shad. Went back to the MBR and finally ended my day with a 18" Smallie on the Silver Shad.....I was 2 inches away from having a 4- FISH OHIO day at the "MUDDY DEAD SEA", a good first day back!LOL Good Fishing To All!


----------



## sc83

Sounds like a good day. That's a really nice smallie. Caught a 16" at the GMR about a hour and half ago.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Hey Brent, that guy that makes the death shimmer sent me some free ones. Didn't know they were crappie killers. If mine didn't get stolen I will give ya one.


----------



## chuck71

What's the best way to catch some cats out there? I will be out there tomorrow with my boys in the boat and wouldn't mind them catching a couple.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

chuck71 said:


> What's the best way to catch some cats out there? I will be out there tomorrow with my boys in the boat and wouldn't mind them catching a couple.


Right now I don't think you'll have a problem catching cats out there. If you don't have a cast net for some shad, get some cheap raw shrimp from Wal-Mart or Kroger, not too big or too small, but like the 50 per bag or something like that. Or some nightcrawlers. Put it on a 5 or 6/0 circle hook and you're good to go.


----------



## Intimidator

Well, it's been a long day....If you aren't a "Crappie Guy" this isn't going to interest you at all....For the Guys that get enjoyment out of the "Lowly" Crappie, I probably had the best 3 hrs of Crappie fishing maybe in my entire life and hopefully I'm blessed to have it happen again, someday!

I started at my favorite flat at 5:10 am....the lake was glass, and no one around, saw a couple boats head North. I was casting for Gators and by 6:00 i hadn't had a bite...I kept hearing topwater action and finally I noticed schools of 1 inch fish swimming around and being blasted...I had an idea and moved over to the deep water and started casting...crappie were breaking water just killing these shad fry....everywhere, they were breaking the surface all around....they had the fry trapped up against the rocks and deep water. I started catching Crappie....cast after cast....the 3" swimbait was hitting the water and boom another fish, reel it in, take it off, cast again, hits the water...boom, again. I probably had 5 regular casts that did not result in a fish, most of the time if they didn't hit it on the surface they hit it on the way down.....for 3 hours I caught fish after fish. I changed colors 4 times and they wouldn't hit anything other than Silver Shad and they wouldn't even hit the Silver Shad UNLESS it had a Chartreuse Crappie Niblet. So I quit playing around and casted and caught fish....for 3 hours....I was getting tired and worn out....how could that happen with Crappie?

I hit the MotherLoad Crappie School that I knew CJ held....I ended up with 27 FISH OHIO Crappies, the largest was just barely shy of 16 inches, all the rest were 13 and 14 inches and 1 other that went 15, I have never measured so many in my life. I lost count of how many I caught and just started keeping track of FISH OHIO'S, but I caught HUGE Crappie for 3 Hours....the smallest fish I caught was at the end and I thought for sure it was a dink and it measured 10.5 inches. Now my mental Crappie Scale is gonna be way off after this mess. At 9:00 the bite ended...that fast....and I fished the next half hour without a single bite. 
I called the "WolfPack" and just sat on my tailgate enjoying life and realizing that what had just happened was one of those truely special moments. The best part is that every one of those Monster Crappie had no hook marks.....and were released safely back to Mother CJ.



Well, I had to go back out and try again....around 6pm....and I started catching them again.....in the same spot....cast after cast....but....the dinks were back....it would slow down, then pick up, and slow again, Don and his brother came down in the boat and caught several but the Big Crappie were hit and miss...I ended up with 2 more 11 inchers and a few 10's, but alot of 8-9" dinks. I left about 8:30pm...so I can get some sleep and try it again at 5 tomorrow!LOL Good Fishing to All!


----------



## easytobeme03

Got out to CJ today after a long week or so ,, my brother and i took his boat out ,,started out just down from crabill,, marked fish everywhere ,, from 4ft to 11ft, they were following big schools of bait fish that were suspended,, we caught quite a few dinks and a couple keepers. Met up with brent in deep water talked and fished a while ,, while my brother seemed to catch quite a few,, then we moved to another spot as brent was leaving and ended up catching keeper after keeper in 9ft of water and they were SLAMMING the jigs ! Ended up only keeping 10 nice keepers for my brother,, his first fresh mess of the year ... water temp had dropped to 74 by the time we left at close to 10pm


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out to the Marina around 7:30pm with my little guy to let himcatch some more fish.He got 2 bluegills and 1 crappie on waxworms right off the bat. A little bit later after changing our spot he landed a really hand stretcher Blue Gill. Then he caught another gill but it was dinky. I was fan casting the Bitsy pond crank around the rocks and when I hooked one he'd reel it in. I think all in all he caught 4 gills and 4 crappies,so his evening had been made. He told anyone who'd listen that he was catching fish. He had ablast and so did I.


----------



## spfldbassguy

He's definitely hooked on it so far,no pun intended. He kept shouting " I wanna go fishing" over and over for about an hour before I broke down and had to get him out there. Anyone that he could speak to he was telling 'em about all the "big" fish he was catching. Only 3 but already has the "dock talk" down pat.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent how'd you all do out there after I talked to you? Did you guys finally get into a bunch of 'em or didn't the Marina area pan out like you was hoping?

Sorry to have missed you guys out there but Kiser was calling my name for some bass fishing this weekend. 


I'm currently watching the radar to see if I can get out there for a little bit with the little man again. Hopefully we'll be able to get out there for a little bit. I just need long enough for him to use up the remaining waxworms. I might have to try out a couple of things to see if I can find the big gills again.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Went out to the Marina around 7:30pm with my little guy to let himcatch some more fish.He got 2 bluegills and 1 crappie on waxworms right off the bat. A little bit later after changing our spot he landed a really hand stretcher Blue Gill. Then he caught another gill but it was dinky. I was fan casting the Bitsy pond crank around the rocks and when I hooked one he'd reel it in. I think all in all he caught 4 gills and 4 crappies,so his evening had been made. He told anyone who'd listen that he was catching fish. He had ablast and so did I.


To anyone who doesn't know Steve....this is what his boy is like the whole time fishing...he's laughing and telling anyone around that he just caught a fish, then he'll tell ya how many he's caught and what kind...and if he missed one!.....Man, this is what it's all about...The picture is Priceless....thanks Steve for the high-light of my weekend!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Was out early again (around 5:30) but it was just a normal day...and after yesterday...I was a little spoiled. I still caught alot of Crappie at Cajun Willies' deep hole but the numbers and size were average...I still managed a couple 11 inchers but most were 8-10 inches. I also nailed a nice 13.5 WB that I thought was a Gator until it started it's side to side run! Joe came out around 7 and we fished in the FOG until after 9, we kept catching fish but it seemed slow...I switched around colors alot more but they still only bit the SS and niblet. Ashley came out around 10 and the bite slowed again so we went for the Buck Creek Breakfast at the Marina. We decide to fish in the Marina so I could catch a Cat for Ashley...and I did....and I also found it a nice home! We managed a few Crappie in the Marina and by 1pm my Poison Ivy was driving me nuts so I headed home for another shower and meds....Overall it was a good day fishing with friends! Good fishing to all.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Well, after Brent left to tend to his itchy stuff, we went to the rocks. Saw a guy fishing right at the elbow at the tower, in the water wading! He fell so many times I was just waiting for him to be sucked over to the other side of the spillway. We had bites over there, but didn't bring anything in, and it started raining, so we headed home to filet. If it doesn't get too bad this week, we'll be out after work since I have no more classes to show up for at night!!!


----------



## Thommes

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Right now I don't think you'll have a problem catching cats out there. If you don't have a cast net for some shad, get some cheap raw shrimp from Wal-Mart or Kroger, not too big or too small, but like the 50 per bag or something like that. Or some nightcrawlers. Put it on a 5 or 6/0 circle hook and you're good to go.


Barging in on the post... 
Didn't really have trouble catching cats... had trouble catching cats over a pound.  We used nightcrawlers at the big stump cove on the west side of the lake. The little ones hit pretty well from 9:00 to 9:30PM. Told the fam that I wasn't fishing Buck Creek again until I had some frozen chad. I'll get the shrimp though. Shrimp worked pretty well down at Deer Creek. I also heard that chicken livers were getting hits at the marina but didn't have the chance to try. We set a trot line out at the cabin area with a liver on it and the next morning the liver was gone. Could have been anything though.


----------



## Thommes

I don't have the coords since I left them on the boat...  However, here's a brief description of our vacation last week. 

Fished in the late evening at various places using worms and nightcrawlers. Seems to be no end of the less than 1 lb cats around the lake. Minnows gave us an on and off supply of gills, crappie and white bass. Didn't catch as much as we would have liked, but still had fun. Also would have liked to have fished early AM but no one would get up with me and go out. :crying: By the time we hit the lake it would be 7:00 and that was only one morning which rained so we fished at the marina. 

Told the family that I wasn't fishing Buck Creek again until I had some chad. Cut shad someone told me works well, but I imagine that the frozen has a lesser effect on the fish? Someone in another response also suggested shrimp which I've used at Deer Creek with some good results. 

So for cats... where are the big ones? I was going to try the north end but didn't see a thing on the finder really. Time of day? I know the big ones really feed around 3-4 AM but people catching them at other times? We tried the big stump cove where Jake said he caught a 22 lb cat on nightcrawlers last year. Biggest we pulled out was about a pound. What depth of water should we fish in? Sort of new to fishing on a lake instead of being stuck a points on land. Anyone seen a blue in the lake?

Carp? Guy at the marina said there should be a ton of them in the lake. During the last flood a bunch got stuck in the tide pool by the beach and were saved by some people that netted them and put the fish back in. So with all those carps.. where are they? LOL Even had our secret dough ball recipe that kills em at Deer Creek but notta. 

Walleyes... big strike out. I made the worm harnesses but can honestly state that I didn't get much of a chance to try them. I did drift a bit around the stump using one of the harnesses. From what I've read, you simply let the line fall to the bottom with a 1ounce weight and then reel it up a foot or so and drift?

Lastly, sad to say that we saw some pretty rude boaters on the water. Nav rules do not state that the fastest boat gets right of way people. I'd hate to think that people who have 20-30k bass boats don't know the rules. 

All in all a great time but we'd like to start catching some bigger ones. Thanks for the tips you all have been giving. Oh yeah, saw a map with the structure locations at the marina bait store. The lady there had a copy and gave it to me. Gave it to the guy there at the marina that was giving me a lot of tips. He has a boat but didn't know about the structure. Turns out he fishes right on top of one and slays the crappie already.


----------



## Castaway87

Fished CJ today from 7:45-1:30. Primarily fished for crappie and successfully pulled a limit of basically 10-11" fish with one at 15. Probably caught near 50 with counting the throwbacks. I fished in a variety of locations but the humps once again proved effective. Did not fish on any of the "Friends" work, but am quite sure that the quantity and quality increase is directly attributable to their work. Most fish came out of 12 feet of water hanging out near structure/drops in bottom. Appear to be post-spawn fish and getting ready to put on feed bags to rejuvenate. Used minnows and the jap stuff in silver shad. Did manage a few that still had on their tuxedos, but it appears the majority have done their thing with regards to the spawn (big fish was a spawned out female). Most fish were released to CJ and a few went to a nice guy fishing alone on the dock area. Happy trails!


----------



## spfldbassguy

LMAO the Intimidator was put on the "bench" due to a severe case of Poison Ivy. Told ya need to bust out the Clorox and get it over with already. Never thought you'd let something like that mess you up that bad,wussLOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Did get out there last evening with the little man again. Fished on the end by the restrooms first off. He managed to land 3 really nice gills and some dinks. He also managed to land 2 warmouths that made sardines look huge. He was talking up another kid (boy around 10 I'd say) about all the "Big Fish" he was catching. He never shut up,LOL. We moved to our normal spot down by the North Breaker Walland he immediately hooked into a keeper size crappie. I think he got 3 more gills down there but they wasn't anything to talk about. He had a blast again and ended up falling alseep in the car on the way home.


----------



## Intimidator

ripnlips said:


> Fished CJ today from 7:45-1:30. Primarily fished for crappie and successfully pulled a limit of basically 10-11" fish with one at 15. Probably caught near 50 with counting the throwbacks. I fished in a variety of locations but the humps once again proved effective. Did not fish on any of the "Friends" work, but am quite sure that the quantity and quality increase is directly attributable to their work. Most fish came out of 12 feet of water hanging out near structure/drops in bottom. Appear to be post-spawn fish and getting ready to put on feed bags to rejuvenate. Used minnows and the jap stuff in silver shad. Did manage a few that still had on their tuxedos, but it appears the majority have done their thing with regards to the spawn (big fish was a spawned out female). Most fish were released to CJ and a few went to a nice guy fishing alone on the dock area. Happy trails!


Congrats! It sure didn't take long to figure things out...did it?LOL
Like "Easy" said....there are some schools with "Huge" Crappie in them that are just following schools of baitfish instead of just staying put around the cover. Now we have to figure out if they have a feeding pattern around the lake that we can key on or if finding them is just "hit and miss"! Good fishing


----------



## Intimidator

Thommes said:


> I don't have the coords since I left them on the boat...  However, here's a brief description of our vacation last week.
> 
> Fished in the late evening at various places using worms and nightcrawlers. Seems to be no end of the less than 1 lb cats around the lake. Minnows gave us an on and off supply of gills, crappie and white bass. Didn't catch as much as we would have liked, but still had fun. Also would have liked to have fished early AM but no one would get up with me and go out. :crying: By the time we hit the lake it would be 7:00 and that was only one morning which rained so we fished at the marina.
> 
> Told the family that I wasn't fishing Buck Creek again until I had some chad. Cut shad someone told me works well, but I imagine that the frozen has a lesser effect on the fish? Someone in another response also suggested shrimp which I've used at Deer Creek with some good results.
> 
> So for cats... where are the big ones? I was going to try the north end but didn't see a thing on the finder really. Time of day? I know the big ones really feed around 3-4 AM but people catching them at other times? We tried the big stump cove where Jake said he caught a 22 lb cat on nightcrawlers last year. Biggest we pulled out was about a pound. What depth of water should we fish in? Sort of new to fishing on a lake instead of being stuck a points on land. Anyone seen a blue in the lake?
> 
> Carp? Guy at the marina said there should be a ton of them in the lake. During the last flood a bunch got stuck in the tide pool by the beach and were saved by some people that netted them and put the fish back in. So with all those carps.. where are they? LOL Even had our secret dough ball recipe that kills em at Deer Creek but notta.
> 
> Walleyes... big strike out. I made the worm harnesses but can honestly state that I didn't get much of a chance to try them. I did drift a bit around the stump using one of the harnesses. From what I've read, you simply let the line fall to the bottom with a 1ounce weight and then reel it up a foot or so and drift?
> 
> Lastly, sad to say that we saw some pretty rude boaters on the water. Nav rules do not state that the fastest boat gets right of way people. I'd hate to think that people who have 20-30k bass boats don't know the rules.
> 
> All in all a great time but we'd like to start catching some bigger ones. Thanks for the tips you all have been giving. Oh yeah, saw a map with the structure locations at the marina bait store. The lady there had a copy and gave it to me. Gave it to the guy there at the marina that was giving me a lot of tips. He has a boat but didn't know about the structure. Turns out he fishes right on top of one and slays the crappie already.


Listen, don't get discouraged with your results...PM some of the guys who target the species your after and just ask for advice. We have some very knowledgable Anglers on this thread that can help get you going in the direction you want. Mother CJ just doesn't give up her secrets easily...but when she does...it can be magic! 
Don't get all caught up on the cover....it is a wonderful thing and is working it's own magic...it is giving the fry and smaller fish places to hide and grow... they haven't had alot of cover like this for awhile...MOST of the time you will not find the Big fish nearby. They are following the schools of Baitfish or have found BIG Vertical Stuff like stump fields, ledges, boulders, drop-offs and flats that are close to DEEP water! Take some time to review the map and then just go out and look for and locate areas that typically meet your criteria. This gives you fresh targets that are overlooked by the majority of people who continually only pound the new cover and come away with dinks. Good Fishing! Brent


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> LMAO the Intimidator was put on the "bench" due to a severe case of Poison Ivy. Told ya need to bust out the Clorox and get it over with already. Never thought you'd let something like that mess you up that bad,wussLOL


Hey I toughed it out for a long while, since I'm Allergic to it sometimes it gets in my bloodstream and goes everywhere...I had enough and went and got a shot. I couldn't take the itching anymore!

Tell the "Little Man" that I said Congrats on his fish!


----------



## Thommes

Lowell H Turner said:


> Thommes, it`s just a case of learning the lake and putting the time in on it. And would say the worm harness usually do OK, worst problem is short strikers; hence the "stinger" (small treble) on the end. And as for YOU, Intimidator, POISON IVY ??? An entire arm sling coulda believed, emergency carpel tunnel wrist surgery, OK; but poison ivy!??


Hmmm.. I've used a double treble on the harnesses. I can vouch for not having put in the time on the walleye though. I don't mind putting in the time, I just hate getting :S on a regular basis. Happened a lot down at Deer Creek when we fished the spillway. 

Take it easy on Intimidator... I've suffered from bad cases of poison ivy in the past. It's not the funnest thing in town.


----------



## Thommes

Intimidator said:


> Listen, don't get discouraged with your results...PM some of the guys who target the species your after and just ask for advice. We have some very knowledgable Anglers on this thread that can help get you going in the direction you want. Mother CJ just doesn't give up her secrets easily...but when she does...it can be magic!
> Don't get all caught up on the cover....it is a wonderful thing and is working it's own magic...it is giving the fry and smaller fish places to hide and grow... they haven't had alot of cover like this for awhile...MOST of the time you will not find the Big fish nearby. They are following the schools of Baitfish or have found BIG Vertical Stuff like stump fields, ledges, boulders, drop-offs and flats that are close to DEEP water! Take some time to review the map and then just go out and look for and locate areas that typically meet your criteria. This gives you fresh targets that are overlooked by the majority of people who continually only pound the new cover and come away with dinks. Good Fishing! Brent


Yeah, not discouraged, just trying to learn. Reading a couple books on catfishing now that I can actually move freely around a lake. LOL. I really think that local experience will beat anything in print though. I'll read through the thread and try to pull out the experts.  

I did see the drop offs and tried to fish them. The area by the trunk seemed like a great place. Went from 20s to teens in a snap and then gradually down to 10'. Thought fishing in the 15' range with a drop off right next to it might be productive. Could have been but we just caught the little ones. Still think time and bait are key. Would love to get out in the early AM. Need to find a bud that likes to get up early. 

Sorry to hear about the poison ivy. Been there done that. My reaction to the stuff comes a goes. Have been exposed to it for the last couple years and notta. A few years back though and I'd get covered in the stuff if I looked at it. Hope you get over it soon. Oh yeah... be careful with tools, or fishing poles, if you had the ivy oil on your hand and then picked them up. The oil is the thing that gets most people and it can linger for years from what I'm told.


----------



## chuck71

I took my boys out last night in hopes to catch something different. They've caught tons of bluegills and crappie, so I wanted to switch it up. Got out there just after the rain stopped 6:30ish. Winds out of the south we we went to the campground point to drift north. Drifted a long ways trying to fish under a bobber. I thought this would be the best way for my boys instead of having the rod ripped out of there hands when they got a run. I finially decided to pull the bobber and put it on the bottom. Within 2-3 minutes this guy found my hook! It's the biggest cat I've caught. Didn't measure it or weight it, don't know why I just didn't think about it. I ended up catching a couple more, but they were much smaller. My little guy got to "catch" (reel in) the last one of the day about 70 yards off goose island. 

I need to figure out how to get some rod holders on my boat, and this could work a little better for us. 

It was a great, relaxing evening on the lake. Even my wife enjoyed herself even though she was cold and got raiined on a little. Maybe I'll convert her to an outdoors woman someday











He didn't want ANY part of that fish...lol


----------



## Thommes

Nice!!! I bet they had a ton of fun...

What were you using for bait? We were there all last week and caught a bunch of the smaller ones on nightcrawlers. Wanted to try a gill but couldn't catch a SMALL one! Will prolly try some shrimp next outing. 

The islands have names? Haven't looked that closely at the map but I don't recall the islands having names.


----------



## Intimidator

Thommes said:


> Nice!!! I bet they had a ton of fun...
> 
> What were you using for bait? We were there all last week and caught a bunch of the smaller ones on nightcrawlers. Wanted to try a gill but couldn't catch a SMALL one! Will prolly try some shrimp next outing.
> 
> The islands have names? Haven't looked that closely at the map but I don't recall the islands having names.


Whiskey Island is in the far South, you can see it off Robert Eastman Rd, it's not really an Island until the water gets real high. Goose Island is in the North and the Name speaks for itself. 

Doc has a real nice website on Cats.


----------



## EnonEye

Homebrew & I got out there Saturday at daybreak, headed for the west shore, fished down the shoreline with jap stuff and sliders and had a ball. Fish after fish, nothing very big but great action. Moved out to deeper water about 9ish, sat on 9 foot just on the N end of the old road bed and slow trolled japs on my side and slidersNRoadRunners on brews side. Wind was beginning to pick up but I had to get home so we got off the water about 11. Ended up with between 40 to 50 craps, nothing huge, we both took home a half dozen over 10 for my belly plus 2 pig sunnies (1 was ½inch short of Fish Ohio)
Love to catch them craps and we both have confidence if we continue to search around and try new things well find the motherload and some 13 and over at some point like Intimidator did. Another great, great morning on CJ.


----------



## Thommes

Intimidator said:


> Whiskey Island is in the far South, you can see it off Robert Eastman Rd, it's not really an Island until the water gets real high. Goose Island is in the North and the Name speaks for itself.
> 
> Doc has a real nice website on Cats.


yeah. people keep calling the point an island. Was wondering. From what I've heard water doesn't really go up that often or that much? 

Thanks for the tip on Doc's website. Will take a look if I already haven't.


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> Homebrew & I got out there Saturday at daybreak, headed for the west shore, fished down the shoreline with jap stuff and sliders and had a ball. Fish after fish, nothing very big but great action. Moved out to deeper water about 9ish, sat on 9 foot just on the N end of the old road bed and slow trolled japs on my side and slidersNRoadRunners on brews side. Wind was beginning to pick up but I had to get home so we got off the water about 11. Ended up with between 40 to 50 craps, nothing huge, we both took home a half dozen over 10 for my belly plus 2 pig sunnies (1 was ½inch short of Fish Ohio)
> Love to catch them craps and we both have confidence if we continue to search around and try new things well find the motherload and some 13 and over at some point like Intimidator did. Another great, great morning on CJ.


Very Nice! It won't be long and you can add the Bluegill color Keitechs to the arsenal. 
The BIG fish are very active since the water temps are in the perfect Crappie range. They are going to gourge after the spawns, and fatten up fast, then when water becomes too warm they will suspend during the day and move and feed at night and early morning. The big ones that I caught were lean, mean, and hungrey.....before the spawn they were FAT and wanted everything presented slowly! Again, Congrats on a very nice outing!


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'm sorry Mr.Intimidator that I poked fun at you but I figured with all the laughing you've done at me while fishing then I could return some of it your wayLOL.

Got out today from 10am-11:45am and fished the MBR area. It was cloudy and not terribly windy so that was good. Caught most of the fish on the Bitsy Pond Crank and a few on a Keitech swimbait(no nibblet). All in all I caught 8 crappie,5 bluegill,2 white bass,1 smallmouth,and 1 largemouth. HAd a few crappie over 9'' and the smallmouth and largemouth both went around 12''. Finally found some big gills again and that was good. The WB were dinks but still fun to catch. All was caught on an ultralite w/4lb Berkley line. Had a couple more on for like 5 seconds but they got off,felt better than most of what I landed. All was put back in for another day.
Air Temp:70-72
Calm winds till right when I left for home
Dew Pt:?(phone wouldn't show it)
RH:90%
Pressure:29.87''falling-29.92''falling(rose and fell while out there)
Last Qtr Moon Phase


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I'm sorry Mr.Intimidator that I poked fun at you but I figured with all the laughing you've done at me while fishing then I could return some of it your wayLOL.
> 
> Got out today from 10am-11:45am and fished the MBR area. It was cloudy and not terribly windy so that was good. Caught most of the fish on the Bitsy Pond Crank and a few on a Keitech swimbait(no nibblet). All in all I caught 8 crappie,5 bluegill,2 white bass,1 smallmouth,and 1 largemouth. HAd a few crappie over 9'' and the smallmouth and largemouth both went around 12''. Finally found some big gills again and that was good. The WB were dinks but still fun to catch. All was caught on an ultralite w/4lb Berkley line. Had a couple more on for like 5 seconds but they got off,felt better than most of what I landed. All was put back in for another day.
> Air Temp:70-72
> Calm winds till right when I left for home
> Dew Pt:?(phone wouldn't show it)
> RH:90%
> Pressure:29.87''falling-29.92''falling(rose and fell while out there)
> Last Qtr Moon Phase


Very Nice! 
I've noticed that since Aaron has been catching alot of fish, your fishing has improved also...so either he's teaching you his secrets or your just trying harder to keep up with him!LOL


----------



## chuck71

Thommes said:


> Nice!!! I bet they had a ton of fun...
> 
> What were you using for bait? We were there all last week and caught a bunch of the smaller ones on nightcrawlers. Wanted to try a gill but couldn't catch a SMALL one! Will prolly try some shrimp next outing.
> 
> The islands have names? Haven't looked that closely at the map but I don't recall the islands having names.


Shrimp, as suggested on here. Goose Island is the farthest south, or the first one you come to. Don't know if any of the others have names.


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> Whiskey Island is in the far South, you can see it off Robert Eastman Rd, it's not really an Island until the water gets real high. Goose Island is in the North and the Name speaks for itself.
> 
> Doc has a real nice website on Cats.




Should be called Commorant Island now... I don't like seeing those things around here like we do.


----------



## Doctor

Cormmants ruined Goose island there was a real big tree on the west corner of it and those Birds killed it with there roosting and droppings, just burnt it up and fell into the lake.

Most of the locals just named the islands, Goose because it gets covered with the honkers, Whiskey because of the party animals, snoopy dog cove because of the shape of the cove looks like Snoopy, MBR= main boat ramp, Mar=Marina, can't think of anything else, sounds a lot like we are talking code on here at times, we just abbreviate things to keep them short, Lowell has a totaly different language when he talks about his tree coverage, it's all good and we enjoy it, plus we get to tease each other about fish, I want to only catch Catfish same as Brent he is a magnet for them things..........lol

I mainly use Shad harvested from the lake to Catch Channels and Blues, have not caught a Flathead out of CJ yet but this may be my year


----------



## chuck71

Question?? What kind of cat was that I caught?? Can you tell from the pics?


----------



## Doctor

Chuck71,

That is a Channel Cat.and surprised he didn't bite down on your fingers, that size Cat likes to get your attention by chomping down.............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> , I want to only catch Catfish same as Brent he is a magnet for them things..........lol
> 
> They like me so much, I can tell people exactly where I'm gonna catch them...and then I do it....for a Crappie, Gator, and Bass guy, that is just messed up!LOL
> Please Doc, take this curse off!


----------



## chuck71

Thanks Doc, That's what I was thinking but wasn't sure. They sure do change color when they get bigger. I was kind of surprized he wasn't chomping down, but he didn't. It'll probably take a good chewing on for me to learn my lesson


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> , I want to only catch Catfish same as Brent he is a magnet for them things..........lol
> 
> They like me so much, I can tell people exactly where I'm gonna catch them...and then I do it....for a Crappie, Gator, and Bass guy, that is just messed up!LOL
> Please Doc, take this curse off!
> 
> 
> 
> The curse will only be lifted when Doc takes you out on the boat/ship/carrier and you two do some fishing for those cats.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thommes

chuck71 said:


> Should be called Commorant Island now... I don't like seeing those things around here like we do.


Goose island get it's name due to all the Canadian Geese? If so then I'd have to agree with you. They are such an invasive species. No natural predator except the occasional hit by a car. From what I've been told, since they dig in the dirt for grubs so much, their meat tastes like mud. The fam thinks the little hatchlings are so cute, but then complain about the poop all over.... 

We worked our way back to the islands some last week, but the depth got less than 4' so I chickened out going any further with the new boat. Anyone know what the average depth is back there? Wouldn't mind cruising around the islands. The map says 5'...


----------



## Intimidator

Thommes said:


> Goose island get it's name due to all the Canadian Geese? If so then I'd have to agree with you. They are such an invasive species. No natural predator except the occasional hit by a car. From what I've been told, since they dig in the dirt for grubs so much, their meat tastes like mud. The fam thinks the little hatchlings are so cute, but then complain about the poop all over....
> 
> We worked our way back to the islands some last week, but the depth got less than 4' so I chickened out going any further with the new boat. Anyone know what the average depth is back there? Wouldn't mind cruising around the islands. The map says 5'...


I don't know if everyone will agree with me but I love eating goose...taste's better than chicken and not at all oily like duck! There should be a full effort to keep them away from areas that people use in parks...or allow more hunting


----------



## chuck71

Yeah, the island was named after the Canada Goose, but has been taken over by the commorants (the ugly birds that sit in the trees) 

I've taken my new boat back there when the water is down to try and retrieve a duck blind. It was a little nerve racking. Doc could probably give you more accurate depths back there. You should be fine at least up to the first island.


----------



## kschupp

Thommes said:


> We worked our way back to the islands some last week, but the depth got less than 4' so I chickened out going any further with the new boat. Anyone know what the average depth is back there? Wouldn't mind cruising around the islands. The map says 5'...


I know I've seen guys with bass boats way in the back, but I'm too chicken to venture back there in my alumacraft deep v. I think that I would draft just a little too much water. I already buggered up my prop last year by getting blowed into the sandbar (before I new about it being there). Learned real quick where it was.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Spent about an hour and a half out there this morning fishing the Visitor Center side of the lake. Managed to land 8 crappie and 1 bluegill on the SK crank. Man those fish seem to really like it right now. The winds wasn't bad at all and the sun was out here and there. Don't know if I'm gonna beable to make it out tommorrow yet or not. She's had doctor or dentist appointments the last couple of Wednesdays and I'm not 100% sure if she has one tommorrow or not. If I do I might hit the dam area on Brents' advice.


----------



## Intimidator

Took a long lunch today and fished in Cajun Country again. It was beautiful out, and hardly any bank or boat traffic! 
It took me a quite a few casts to figure them out...alot of topwater action again and close to shore but they weren't hitting the SS swimmer until it hit the bottom and you vertical jigged it a few times. Then if they didn't hit a stop and slow go retreive got their attention and they Wacked It. I ended up with 22 over 10 inches with the biggest being 11.5...not a bad way to spend lunch! Good Fishin' To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Everyone needs to get out over the next 10 days and take advantage of these cooler temps...this should keep the lake water at perfect water temps for Gators and Crappie and keep them active...with highs in the low to mid 70's and night-time temps in the 60's the water should stay right around 70 degrees. The Big Gills are Spawning and the Cats are running the Marina and Bass of all kinds are being caught....so get out and post up some good results! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I'm going to take a guess at how many Cats Brent will catch before the weekend is over.

5!!!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I'm going to take a guess at how many Cats Brent will catch before the weekend is over.
> 
> 5!!!


Now I'm gonna make sure that I don't go to the Marina!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I'm going to take a guess at how many Cats Brent will catch before the weekend is over.
> 
> 5!!!


Joe I see your 5 and I'll raise you another 3. He'll catch 8 before the weekend is over with.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Now I'm gonna make sure that I don't go to the Marina!LOL


I might just have to go out there and catch a few just to have some fun with them. Besides I need to have and talk with them and tell them they need to "UP their game" because you're not catching as many as you should be by now.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I might just have to go out there and catch a few just to have some fun with them. Besides I need to have and talk with them and tell them they need to "UP their game" because you're not catching as many as you should be by now.


I think they're staying away more now than in the past because they know...I WILL FIND THEM A GOOD HOME with a "Cat Lover"!EL(evil laugh)


----------



## ssouthard

Hey Brent, blueboat, SPFDbassguy, I am off Friday thru Tuesday this weekend. I will be on the lake, my boat is the fun fish blue and white striped pontoon.

I will be fishing for walleye and catfish. Give me a call if you are at the lake, Steve

nine37 six0four six02eight 

p.s. stacked at the beach!!!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> I think they're staying away more now than in the past because they know...I WILL FIND THEM A GOOD HOME with a "Cat Lover"!EL(evil laugh)


Brent is the only guy I know who thanks someone else for taking a fish off of his hands and out of CJ. You would think it would be the other way around.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I will probably be out on Saturday morning for a while. I was out before the rain on Monday morning and picked up two decent Eyes and some keeper Crappie.

Might as well announce that there is a new BlueBoat on the lake. I've retired the old Tri-Hull after years of faithful service. It's a good old boat but not big enough for the grandson coming up in a year or so. I'm now driving a 2002 19 ft Sylvan Deep V - Dual console with a 115 Merc on the back. It's also Blue. 

It does have one issue that someone might help me with. The power trim has blown a fuse both times the boat has been in the water. One time the main switch fuse and the second time just the trim fuse. I can't make it happen on dry land so it's pretty frustrating to troubleshoot. The motor connections might get wet but they look OK. Any suggestions? 

The old Chrysler will be for sale as soon as I get it a little more presentable. It still has years in it, just too small for future plans.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

ssouthard said:


> Hey Brent, blueboat, SPFDbassguy, I am off Friday thru Tuesday this weekend. I will be on the lake, my boat is the fun fish blue and white striped pontoon.
> 
> I will be fishing for walleye and catfish. Give me a call if you are at the lake, Steve
> 
> nine37 six0four six02eight
> 
> p.s. stacked at the beach!!!


Let me see what I can do to my schedule!


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> I will probably be out on Saturday morning for a while. I was out before the rain on Monday morning and picked up two decent Eyes and some keeper Crappie.
> 
> Might as well announce that there is a new BlueBoat on the lake. I've retired the old Tri-Hull after years of faithful service. It's a good old boat but not big enough for the grandson coming up in a year or so. I'm now driving a 2002 19 ft Sylvan Deep V - Dual console with a 115 Merc on the back. It's also Blue.
> 
> It does have one issue that someone might help me with. The power trim has blown a fuse both times the boat has been in the water. One time the main switch fuse and the second time just the trim fuse. I can't make it happen on dry land so it's pretty frustrating to troubleshoot. The motor connections might get wet but they look OK. Any suggestions?
> 
> The old Chrysler will be for sale as soon as I get it a little more presentable. It still has years in it, just too small for future plans.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


Congrats on the fish and the New Boat! Hopefully now you can get out more often.
Sorry, but I am of no help with the boat!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Lowell,

That tree has been there for 50 years - it's not going anywhere. Hopefully we can get it wet the next time.

I do have a lot of room in the new boat so it will be easy to take a few folks on a tour. Because of my schedule and a propeller problem on the old boat I haven't gotten enough water time to really figure out the Down Imaging as well as I will. I'll be gone after Saturday for a week, but after the 4th things clear out considerably. We'll figure something out then.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Went out after work and fished from 1:30 til 4pm. Heard rumors that the crappie were not biting at "Cajun Cliff" and had to check it out. Saw 3 pleasure boats out and that was all unless someone was up in the North end. No "Bankers" at all. Had a STIFF SW wind that was white capping the lake. The wind still allowed me to reach the deep water...it took almost an hour to figure out where the Crappies were and how they wanted the bait presented. I had to move South by 30 yards and they started biting. I think they were holding at the front of Cajun Cliff...once I dragged the first one off of it the rest of them started hitting also. Everything started off slow with alot of double tail hits so I slowed down the swimbait and bounced it off the bottom, then let it die....that was the ticket....it started them biting...one after another...but no size to them.
After the first hour they started hitting the Silver Shad on the move...none of the fish moved into shallow water, everything was caught deep! Largest fish of the day was barely short of 11 inches but it was the biggest by far! Still it was fun to get out...Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Doctor

Mike,
Sounds like you have water creeping into the motor housing of the trim tilt since you can't duplicate it on land and it would have drained out after you pull the boat, my old Mercury did that see if you have a cracked housing or the rubber cover where the wires go into the top of the housing could be dry rotted and allowing water in the housing.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Mike,
> Sounds like you have water creeping into the motor housing of the trim tilt since you can't duplicate it on land and it would have drained out after you pull the boat, my old Mercury did that see if you have a cracked housing or the rubber cover where the wires go into the top of the housing could be dry rotted and allowing water in the housing.


Hey Doc, one of these days when you get free, I'd like to SEE the Cajun Cliff area....and understand whats going on down there!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Tim,

That was my thinking too but I'm new to the whole power trim thing. The wires are not rotted but I suppose water could be leaking past the rubber grommets. Would a silicone treatment keep it out?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Doctor

Mike ,

Yes use Marine Goop on it Lowes or Ace hardware great stuff, if I remember there are also two rubber seals under the nut caps that hold the cap in place, so you might cover that also and there is an o-ring at the base where the housing comes off, I would remove the housing and see if you have any signs of water intrusion before gooping stuff up it could be a simple o-ring that has gone bad and allowing water into the housing.


----------



## Doctor

Ok Brent can do.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Thanks, Tim. I'll take a look this evening.

Mike


----------



## kschupp

Camping at CJ this weekend. Plan on putting the boat in the water Friday evening and renting a slip at the marina. Big plan is to be out on the water by 6 Sat morning and hopefully I'll get into the morning bite. I'm sure the wife won't want to go that early and my buddy that I'll be camping with will probably be hungover and won't want to get up at 5. Maybe I'll see some of you out there. I'll be in the white Alumacraft Classic. (Downtime should recognize it from my blunder earlier this month. ).

Kent


----------



## chuck71

I plan on being out too Sat AM. I'll be in my camo 20' Tracker jon boat. Just don't troll into me....lol


----------



## Thommes

kschupp said:


> I know I've seen guys with bass boats way in the back, but I'm too chicken to venture back there in my alumacraft deep v. I think that I would draft just a little too much water. I already buggered up my prop last year by getting blowed into the sandbar (before I new about it being there). Learned real quick where it was.


So where is it...


----------



## kschupp

Thommes said:


> So where is it...


 Approximately 39° 57.549'N 83° 43.335'W. Leaving the marina, look to your right. There are warning bouys planted in the location.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ssouthard said:


> Hey Brent, blueboat, SPFDbassguy, I am off Friday thru Tuesday this weekend. I will be on the lake, my boat is the fun fish blue and white striped pontoon.
> 
> I will be fishing for walleye and catfish. Give me a call if you are at the lake, Steve
> 
> nine37 six0four six02eight
> 
> p.s. stacked at the beach!!!


I'm gonna have to see what my weekend looks like and I'll get back to you. I might have to work depending on if the press I operate has to have production run or not.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> I plan on being out too Sat AM. I'll be in my camo 20' Tracker jon boat. Just don't troll into me....lol


That was a good one....I liked that!LMAO

Hey Kent, wasn't that a good one!


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> That was a good one....I liked that!LMAO
> 
> Hey Kent, wasn't that a good one!


Right. LMFAO . Maybe he better surround himself with some sort of marker flags so that I don't get toooooooo confused as to where the safe point around his boat is.


----------



## chuck71

Sorry kshupp I couldn't help myself


----------



## kschupp

No problem Chuck. After I made a fool of myself earlier this month and publicly appologized for my actions, I know that any comments about this are just good natured ribbing (that I well deserve) and I take no offense to them what so ever. I just have to remember that "they're laughing with me, not at me", or is that the other way around.


----------



## kschupp

kschupp said:


> Approximately 39° 57.549'N 83° 43.335'W. Leaving the marina, look to your right. There are warning bouys planted in the location.


Thommes, here's the post about the gravel bar from Lowell,
"#18 series*** WARNING- the Gravel Bar is 18" deep between the buoys and for 100` W of furthest buoy out!!! Unless you need to buy a new motor- DO NOT attempt to cross S to N between the buoys or less than 100` W of furthest buoy or YOU`LL BE SORRY!!! Also there is a nub that sticks out 50` S of furthest buoy that is also 18" deep BE AWARE of this! The map of lake shows this area to be 10 fow- TRUST me on this one- people regularly wade out and sit in lawn chairs on it and fish while you`re trolling 50-60` further S in 25+ fow on the break at 9-14` deep! "
The nub that Lowell refered to is the one I didn't realize was there and that I hit. Hope this helps to save you and everyone else some grief.


----------



## kschupp

Hey Doctor,
I know you fish only for cats and the bigger the better for you. What do you do with the big ones that you catch? Do you C&R or eat 'em? 

Kent


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Thommes, here's the post about the gravel bar from Lowell,
> "#18 series*** WARNING- the Gravel Bar is 18" deep between the buoys and for 100` W of furthest buoy out!!! Unless you need to buy a new motor- DO NOT attempt to cross S to N between the buoys or less than 100` W of furthest buoy or YOU`LL BE SORRY!!! Also there is a nub that sticks out 50` S of furthest buoy that is also 18" deep BE AWARE of this! The map of lake shows this area to be 10 fow- TRUST me on this one- people regularly wade out and sit in lawn chairs on it and fish while you`re trolling 50-60` further S in 25+ fow on the break at 9-14` deep! "
> The nub that Lowell refered to is the one I didn't realize was there and that I hit. Hope this helps to save you and everyone else some grief.


I have sat on the N breaker wall and personally seen 4 boats in the last 2 years hit it at a good clip and come almost to a instant, complete, stop....2 had to be towed back to the MBR.


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Hey Doctor,
> I know you fish only for cats and the bigger the better for you. What do you do with the big ones that you catch? Do you C&R or eat 'em?
> 
> Kent


I'm still trying to talk him into eating the tasty little kitties!LOL


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> I'm still trying to talk him into eating the tasty little kitties!LOL


I personally like the 12-18" ones. To me, much bigger than that they get to be pretty strong tasting.


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> I personally like the 12-18" ones. To me, much bigger than that they get to be pretty strong tasting.


Soak 'em overnight in heavy SEA SALT (in the fridge)! Then rinse well the next day and enjoy!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished today at the Marina from about 10:15-11:40am and the wind was a howling my friends. Tried a couple different spots and seen a few other out fishing as well. I ended up catching a nice little chunky Largemouth(just shy of 12''),5 crappie,and 1 Bluegill. All in all a nice day spent out there before work. I know I'm gonna find one of those elusive 3lb-4lb smallies that I know are in there it's just a matter of time now. That's one of my goals for CJ this year,catch a big smallmouth outta there.
Air Temp:73
SW 22mph winds
Dew Pt:64-63
RH:73%-69%
Pressure:29.74''steady-29.74''steady
Last Qtr. Moon Phase


----------



## spfldbassguy

What am I the only one that's been out there the last couple of days? Man you guys are slowing down aren't ya. I've fished CJ so much lately that I'm getting tired of it a little bit and this weekend is gonna be devoted to nothing but strictly bass fishing somewhere else unless the little man wants to use up his waxworms and then it'll be Old Reid more than likely. I did get out today again for a little bit and tried the Visitor Center area and MBR area. Only ended up catching 5 crappie but catching them was better than going home skunked. There was actually quite a few folks out there today fishing which surprised me.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> What am I the only one that's been out there the last couple of days? Man you guys are slowing down aren't ya. I've fished CJ so much lately that I'm getting tired of it a little bit and this weekend is gonna be devoted to nothing but strictly bass fishing somewhere else unless the little man wants to use up his waxworms and then it'll be Old Reid more than likely. I did get out today again for a little bit and tried the Visitor Center area and MBR area. Only ended up catching 5 crappie but catching them was better than going home skunked. There was actually quite a few folks out there today fishing which surprised me.


Work Issues Again!
Starting June 30th, I'm off for 3 weeks....my wife has to work, so hopefully I'll get some fishing in then!


----------



## Doctor

Everytime I have been out there somebody has been on that spot, I have been working 10 hour days for two straight weeks, that ends after this weekend, my body is tired but I'll be back out on the lake next week, I may get up early one day and just run out there to look that thing over, thanks for the reminder...........Doc


----------



## Doctor

kschupp said:


> Hey Doctor,
> I know you fish only for cats and the bigger the better for you. What do you do with the big ones that you catch? Do you C&R or eat 'em?
> 
> Kent


 
Mainly I'm a trophy hunter always looking for that big cat, my wife is the expert she holds several records and even a state record, I always CPR unless somebody is with me and wants some fish then I'll keep the smaller ones, Richard J has requested some Channel cats so I'll get him some here in the next few weeks...........Doc


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> What am I the only one that's been out there the last couple of days? Man you guys are slowing down aren't ya. I've fished CJ so much lately that I'm getting tired of it a little bit and this weekend is gonna be devoted to nothing but strictly bass fishing somewhere else unless the little man wants to use up his waxworms and then it'll be Old Reid more than likely. I did get out today again for a little bit and tried the Visitor Center area and MBR area. Only ended up catching 5 crappie but catching them was better than going home skunked. There was actually quite a few folks out there today fishing which surprised me.


I thought I would be out more, but this quarter has me more over whelmed than I thought it would. I have more stuff to do with these 7 credit hours than I did with 20 credit hours in my Networking Classes. Once I get the hang of what is going on, then I'll be out more. School sucks!!!


----------



## david11959

i am going to get out for the first time this year.
been waiting on the new boat to come in well its new to me .
a crestliner 192 with a 200 hp moter with only 4 hour on it.
i know i will be happy with it.
nothing going on with the walleye this year or nothing is being talked about.
c j brown is not the same any more that is all people talked about is the walleye fishing.
not so much any more.the last time i fished was indaian lake the 15 th 
got 12 saugeye me and the guy at gander placed 14th overall.
that was the first one i ever fished.
my old boat is up for sale if any one is looking the price is $3.500.00
got a lot of new stuff on it


----------



## crappie4me

david11959 said:


> i am going to get out for the first time this year.
> been waiting on the new boat to come in well its new to me .
> a crestliner 192 with a 200 hp moter with only 4 hour on it.
> i know i will be happy with it.
> nothing going on with the walleye this year or nothing is being talked about.
> c j brown is not the same any more that is all people talked about is the walleye fishing.
> not so much any more.the last time i fished was indaian lake the 15 th
> got 12 saugeye me and the guy at gander placed 14th overall.
> that was the first one i ever fished.
> my old boat is up for sale if any one is looking the price is $3.500.00
> got a lot of new stuff on it


uh ohhh...i hear the pack snarling already...i been to cj once and was very impressed. if i had the know how that these guys do id prolly be a wolf 2


----------



## spfldbassguy

david11959 said:


> .
> nothing going on with the walleye this year or nothing is being talked about.
> c j brown is not the same any more that is all people talked about is the walleye fishing.
> not so much any more.


I believe it more like they're catching them but not posting their results on the internet for all to see and for all to poach their "spots".


----------



## spfldbassguy

crappie4me said:


> uh ohhh...i hear the pack snarling already...i been to cj once and was very impressed. if i had the know how that these guys do id prolly be a wolf 2


Nope not snarling. We don't care if people hate the lake or not it's when they blast the lake and those of us that fish it. We don't take to kindly to people bad mouthing us as fishermen first and foremost. Secondly you can say you hate the lake(Coyote69:been banned for physical threats) but it's foolish to keep blasting it in every thread on here even when that's not the subject matter.

All of us have put in alot of hours at CJ to have figured it out. We're still learning it too. Next time you come up you should let everyone know and maybe one or two of us can say hello in person. Brent (Intimidator) might even ask you if you can break his catfish curse.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I thought I would be out more, but this quarter has me more over whelmed than I thought it would. I have more stuff to do with these 7 credit hours than I did with 20 credit hours in my Networking Classes. Once I get the hang of what is going on, then I'll be out more. School sucks!!!


Man it sounds like you need a study break Joe.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Work Issues Again!
> Starting June 30th, I'm off for 3 weeks....my wife has to work, so hopefully I'll get some fishing in then!


Man I betcha like have those Mexicans messing up all your guys stuff down there in Mexico huh. Sounds like they need some more training or a better Quality Control person down there.


----------



## crappie4me

spfldbassguy said:


> Nope not snarling. We don't care if people hate the lake or not it's when they blast the lake and those of us that fish it. We don't take to kindly to people bad mouthing us as fishermen first and foremost. Secondly you can say you hate the lake(Coyote69:been banned for physical threats) but it's foolish to keep blasting it in every thread on here even when that's not the subject matter.
> 
> All of us have put in alot of hours at CJ to have figured it out. We're still learning it too. Next time you come up you should let everyone know and maybe one or two of us can say hello in person. Brent (Intimidator) might even ask you if you can break his catfish curse.


it would be a pleasure to meet every one of ya's..and the next time i can get up there you can bet i'll be doing some pm's prior to making the long trek. btw i was thinkin bout bringing brent some not so secret catfish bait(chicken liver) but heck them fish love him so much he catches them on artificials


----------



## Troy Dave

Went out today from 5am to 10:30 and only managed two eyes. This is starting to look like my worst year in a long time. Am I just getting lazy or is everyone having trouble finding them? Out of probably fifteen spots I fish, only three have produced any eyes for me this year. I've caught a ton of crappie and this last two weekends almost nothing but 2 to 3 lb channels. The rr bed north end , 11 to 9 fow is full of them right now. And where they stop the crappie start up untill it gets to 5ft. Got a 4lb largemouth on a jigging spoon off the hump just to the north west of the gravel pit(that was a supprise), and got into a school of 12-14" white bass one evening on the edge of the pit. A lot of action, just not many eyes.


----------



## Intimidator

Got out at 5:30am this morning and fished the 10' flats...by 6:30, I had an 18 and 20 inch Walleye and something that broke my 20lb braid (don't know if it had a bad spot or not??). Went and got a bag of Ice and seen CJ Brown going across Robert Eastman (couldn't yell fast enough). 
Went to Cajun Cliff and limited Crappie by 8:30am (all 10-11.5 inches). left at 8:45 to clean fish and help with the Ramar Sale. Good Fishing to All! Brent


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Got out at 5:30am this morning and fished the 10' flats...by 6:30, I had an 18 and 20 inch Walleye and something that broke my 20lb braid (don't know if it had a bad spot or not??). Went and got a bag of Ice and seen CJ Brown going across Robert Eastman (couldn't yell fast enough).
> Went to Cajun Cliff and limited Crappie by 8:30am (all 10-11.5 inches). left at 8:45 to clean fish and help with the Ramar Sale. Good Fishing to All! Brent


Glad to hear you finally got backout and did pretty good,congrats my friend and two thumbs up.


----------



## Intimidator

crappie4me said:


> it would be a pleasure to meet every one of ya's..and the next time i can get up there you can bet i'll be doing some pm's prior to making the long trek. btw i was thinkin bout bringing brent some not so secret catfish bait(chicken liver) but heck them fish love him so much he catches them on artificials


Hey, anyone who fishes CJ is in the WolfPack...One day there were five or six of us fishing together and we moved around alot that day....we had a caravan going from spot to spot....following the leader...like a WolfPack on the hunt for Food! 

Many of us on this thread have met, alot of us have become good friends...this is a very good bunch of people who enjoy fishing CJ. Alot of these people give their time to help improve CJ in different ways...what other lake can boast that? I'll stand up for any of these people....anytime! 

Even though she can be tough, sometimes Mother CJ can be figured out. We have all worked together to share info which has allowed all of us to have at least a good chance to catch fish most times when we go out. 
A few people bad-mouth the lake and then don't want help...that just tells me they're not serious about fishing anyway...I like a challenge and CJ can be that...I feel like I'm being challenged every time I go out...and now that I'm winning alot of the battles, I want to keep learning...there are a few "holes" that I don't understand yet and wonder why I catch fish there...but I will!

We also help people who want to understand CJ...we don't hide alot of stuff, but we also don't give up "honey holes"...if you figure out the lake, you'll know where we're fishin' anyway! Good Fishing To All!

PM us the next time your up here and I'll show you how to catch Kitties on swimbaits!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Glad to hear you finally got backout and did pretty good,congrats my friend and two thumbs up.


How was your Bass Day?
I won't be out on Sunday, have alot to do and a family get together/fish fry!
Plus, it's a East wind


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> How was your Bass Day?
> I won't be out on Sunday, have alot to do and a family get together/fish fry!
> Plus, it's a East wind


Nothing spectacular to report about my weekend of bassin'. 6 largemouth in two days,just couldn't figure them out this weekend. I did get out to CJ on Saturday evening and fished the MBR area,man if you want comedy then you gotta watch that crap going on. It was slammed with people going out and trying to come back in. Almost seen a fist fight between two boaters because cut in line to get off the water. I don't think I've ever seen it that busy out there.

Did go out there with the little guy today for a little bit. We was able to get our favorite spot in the marina and did pretty good for the time we was there. I think he caught 3 or 4 crappie and probably 7-8 bluegill all on waxworms. The crappie woulda been keeper size if we was keeping anything but they and the gills(which a few was pretty big) all went back in to be caught another day. At one point we had a family come down and ask us what HE was doing to catch all of those fish. Simply told them we was using waxworms and fishing anywhere from 5-9ft. He had a blast again and talked up anyone who would listen again.


----------



## sc83

I'm planning on getting up there real early tomorrow morning. Gonna start by the marina then probably head to the dam if nothing is happening there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

sc83 said:


> I'm planning on getting up there real early tomorrow morning. Gonna start by the marina then probably head to the dam if nothing is happening there.


I'd go the reverse opposite to start out. Crappie has been kinda scattered in the marina area,they can still be caught be not in great numbers. The cats should still be hitting in there as well if you wanna try for them. If you go to the dam try testing the deeper water and work it up from there.The crappie are there but it looks like they've gone a tad deeper here lately but you never know. Hopefully your trip up is a productive one for you.


----------



## EnonEye

Was out Friday for most of the day with HomeBrew. He put on a new trolling motor with the I-pilot. That thing is amazing, holds a spot like an anchor and will troll hands free to a spot located by GPS or compass as well as re-troll a saved path. If it could only bait my hook now that'd be something
Fished the west bank again for craps through the rain and drizzle. Had an amazing day. Loads of craps, nothing too big, mostly 8 to 11's, took home a half dozen or so for the pan. Can't wait to try out a new BBQ recipe I found somewhere on the board here. Everything we caught was on swimbaits, sliders or jap stuff. Started out slow and picked up as we discovered black was going to be the color of the day.
Big fish of the day was a 2lb smallie I caught and a 4lb carp that tried to walk up into the woods with Homebrew's line.
Saw something I've never seen in 5 decades of fishing when a school of (what I assume was) shad got trapped in a cove by a school of white bass. Don't get me wrong, I've seen that happen several times before but this was over such a large area I thought initially it was a rainstorm approaching and the raindrops were getting closer and closer, must have been a 2 or 3 acre area that just exploded simultaneously with shad and white bass. By the time I got a roadrunner tied on it was almost over but we were right in the middle of it and managed to catch maybe a dozen or so white bass between the two of us... and then it was over in about 10 minutes or so. Pretty impressive to just imagine the sheer numbers of shad and white bass that caused it is mind boggling.
I spent Sunday eve on the north-east end in deeper water (10-12) foot trying to find the larger craps, got 1 at 12" but the rest still in the 8 to 10" range. Maybe it's time to try the deep waters of the dam??? But I must have had a hundred hits in a 3 hour time span there and probably only caught 20 or so of them. Don't know if I was just slow on the draw or they were sunfush or what but it seemed when I finally gave up putting the crappie nibbles on my swimbait the hookups became a little more solid. But what a beutiful evening on mother CJ that eve. One idiot came tearing through the no wake zone riding a $50,000 stereo. Several people yelling and screaming at him to no avail. Guess the DNR doesn't have the resources to patrol huh? 
All in all a great weekend at the ol mudhole 
May be almost time to start targeting ye ol shark-tooths for a little change in the diet!%


----------



## spfldbassguy

Now Enoneye that would've been something to see and be in the middle of,the shad slaughter by the loved and hated WB. That's why I usually have a RR tied on just in case it happens close enough to where I'm bank fishin' I can get in on the act. I couldn't imagine thought the size of the area you're saying it happened in and that like you said must've been something to witness.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Enon, sounds like a fun weekend. The Jap swimbaits are my favorite by far, but those Sliders are more hardy and catch the crappie too. I used some the other day for the first time. I hope Thursday is that productive.


----------



## puge

I'm getting ready to head to cj, I've only been there once with little luck. I was wondering if one of the bait stores sell a map with the waypoints on it. I think I remember reading that you can buy one somewhere but I could be wrong.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## sc83

Got up there around 630 this morning and fished the north marina wall facing the lake till 930. Between me and my brother we probably caught around 2 1/2 dozen crappie. All caught on pearl gulps. Mostly smaller fish but some pretty decent ones. Brother had on one nice fish that just got off, and another that snapped his line after a little fight, not sure what either were. We stopped and fished below the small dam at the spillway and I hooked into a nice fish down there that got off to. Not are day to catch the bigger fish but I'll be back up later this week sometime and hopefully even the score.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Guys coming down tonight to get my boat and bring it back north, before I do I'm goin fishin in the morning, so any good news or secrets to help me dust the rust off let me know or pm me for my number. Should be on the water by six! 
Thanks
Jonny


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

BlueBoat98 said:


> I will probably be out on Saturday morning for a while. I was out before the rain on Monday morning and picked up two decent Eyes and some keeper Crappie.
> 
> Might as well announce that there is a new BlueBoat on the lake. I've retired the old Tri-Hull after years of faithful service. It's a good old boat but not big enough for the grandson coming up in a year or so. I'm now driving a 2002 19 ft Sylvan Deep V - Dual console with a 115 Merc on the back. It's also Blue.
> 
> It does have one issue that someone might help me with. The power trim has blown a fuse both times the boat has been in the water. One time the main switch fuse and the second time just the trim fuse. I can't make it happen on dry land so it's pretty frustrating to troubleshoot. The motor connections might get wet but they look OK. Any suggestions?
> 
> The old Chrysler will be for sale as soon as I get it a little more presentable. It still has years in it, just too small for future plans.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


I think I am feeling a tear run down my face   lol


----------



## EnonEye

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey Enon, sounds like a fun weekend. The Jap swimbaits are my favorite by far, but those Sliders are more hardy and catch the crappie too. I used some the other day for the first time. I hope Thursday is that productive.


Yea you're absolutely correct Crazy4... those jap baits are so expensive I cringe every time I catch a fish on them. I swear the 1st one I put on I must have caught like 50 fish on it, just kept cutting off a little at a time, and then like the next new one I put on the first little crappie I caught came up with it gone, dissapeared.
The sliders are much hardier but the fish they do seem to hang on a little longer on the japs which I can always use a little more time. 
Hey where'd you catch that 1st pic smally pig in your pics? Not in the USof A surely. I'm gonna guess Ontario. That is a fish of a lifetime there.


----------



## fshman_165

Sunday (and Today) are the first times I have been out in 2 weeks (working too much). The Eye bite was great both days. Saugeyemarc and I went out Sunday am and put a beat down on the eyes. The last four trips (over past 3 weeks) have found the eyes favoring the same type of bottom composition. If you move 3 feet away from the sweet spot, you dont get bit. The depth has made no difference. I put my observation to the test this morning. Took my dad out and went to four different spots (same type of bottom) and hit keepers at 3 spots (with dinks at the 4th). We checked some of the traditional June spots and found a few dinks and lots of cats. I dropped dad off (at 11 am) with a limit of eyes and 15 nice crappie. I stayed out for another hour or so. I needed the sixth keeper and got it right when I was going to stop. I took a full ticket of eyes and kept 15 solid crappies (smallest was a hair over 11). The bite is similar to the one we had the year the new ramp was put in. I know of 2 hard core trollers who have been getting limits of solid fish. I went ahead and took the rest of the week off to get some jiggin in.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> WellDone, sir, and give Saugeye Marc my regards and gratitude, his post on "Friends of CJ Brown need help" brought more than 1 or 2 willing warm bodies to assist...can`t WAIT for ice up and a MASSIVE shad kill...


Now is not the time for a massive shad kill, we need the fish population to get healthy and stabilize. Mother CJ has a growing number of mouths to feed, and bigger bodies to build. It is not in HER best interest to lose a large food source right now, we need to get the Perch and Minnow Population re-established so if the shad kill ever does happen we won't have a massive fish kill also!


----------



## Intimidator

Congrats to all of you for the Nice reports and the Good results...I'm envious and waiting for 3 more days of Hell to pass! You boys better get it while the getting's good, the weather is holding the water temps in the perfect range for us.
Starting Friday, I'm gonna ravage Mother CJ the whole 3 weeks I'm off! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Congrats to all of you for the Nice reports and the Good results...I'm envious and waiting for 3 more days of Hell to pass! You boys better get it while the getting's good, the weather is holding the water temps in the perfect range for us.
> Starting Friday, I'm gonna ravage Mother CJ the whole 3 weeks I'm off! Good Fishing To All!


Are you turning your phone off because if those people down there south of the border isn't taking any time off to coincide with your plants' then I can foresee a few phone calls to you in which your lovely "vacation" will be ruined.LOL

There's no way you're gonna fish that much while off,Dale won't let you unless he's at basketball camp or something. Plus you'll end up burning yourself out if you do fish that much,LOL.


----------



## spfldbassguy

sc83 said:


> Got up there around 630 this morning and fished the north marina wall facing the lake till 930. Between me and my brother we probably caught around 2 1/2 dozen crappie. All caught on pearl gulps. Mostly smaller fish but some pretty decent ones. Brother had on one nice fish that just got off, and another that snapped his line after a little fight, not sure what either were. We stopped and fished below the small dam at the spillway and I hooked into a nice fish down there that got off to. Not are day to catch the bigger fish but I'll be back up later this week sometime and hopefully even the score.


Hey sounds like you two had a little bit of fun up here yesterday. Man those fish that got away are gonna haunt you both til you're able to get back up here and actually land them,LOL. Been doing any good down at CC lately?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished the marina area today from about 10:30am-Noon. It was a tad windy at times with it coming outta the NW to W but the sun was out the whole time for the most part. I'm almost at the point of not wanting to catch crappie like Brent is with the cats. I take some bass gear to go after them and what do I catch,dink crappie. I like catching them but this is ridiculous,LOL. I'm gonna bust out my cat gear and maybe I'll catch some carp with the way it's going. Didn't see anyone else catch anything while I was out there but it wasn't nearly as crowded today as it seemed to be yesterday. All in all I only landed 5 crappie which I guess is better than nothing caught at all.
Air Temp:73-77
NW9mph-W 12mph
Dew Pt:66-64
RH:78%-65%
Pressure:29.97''rising-29.98''steady
New Moon


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Fished the marina area today from about 10:30am-Noon. It was a tad windy at times with it coming outta the NW to W but the sun was out the whole time for the most part. I'm almost at the point of not wanting to catch crappie like Brent is with the cats. I take some bass gear to go after them and what do I catch,dink crappie. I like catching them but this is ridiculous,LOL. I'm gonna bust out my cat gear and maybe I'll catch some carp with the way it's going. Didn't see anyone else catch anything while I was out there but it wasn't nearly as crowded today as it seemed to be yesterday. All in all I only landed 5 crappie which I guess is better than nothing caught at all.
> Air Temp:73-77
> NW9mph-W 12mph
> Dew Pt:66-64
> RH:78%-65%
> Pressure:29.97''rising-29.98''steady
> New Moon


Nice Bud! Go getcha some Kitties....and make sure you find them a nice home and make sure to "Thank" the kind people for taking them!
Heck, I'm to the point where I'd almost enjoy Kittie Fishin'!


----------



## walleyejigger

sounds like he has caught cat scratch fever


----------



## triton189

I will be out tomorrow morning! Give me a shout if you want! (Red & White Triton)


----------



## Thommes

kschupp said:


> Thommes, here's the post about the gravel bar from Lowell,
> "#18 series*** WARNING- the Gravel Bar is 18" deep between the buoys and for 100` W of furthest buoy out!!! Unless you need to buy a new motor- DO NOT attempt to cross S to N between the buoys or less than 100` W of furthest buoy or YOU`LL BE SORRY!!! Also there is a nub that sticks out 50` S of furthest buoy that is also 18" deep BE AWARE of this! The map of lake shows this area to be 10 fow- TRUST me on this one- people regularly wade out and sit in lawn chairs on it and fish while you`re trolling 50-60` further S in 25+ fow on the break at 9-14` deep! "
> The nub that Lowell refered to is the one I didn't realize was there and that I hit. Hope this helps to save you and everyone else some grief.


Yikes. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Intimidator

triton189 said:


> I will be out tomorrow morning! Give me a shout if you want! (Red & White Triton)


Thanks for rubbing it in!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> OK! WHO are YOU, and WHAT have you done with BRENT?


You know how it is....the weather has been perfect for fishing, the water temps are near perfect for "Bankers" to do well, and I've been out once in 2 weeks....Here Kitty Kitty!LOL

Just 1/2 day tomorrow and the molestation of CJ begins!


----------



## Thommes

I sent Doc a message pleading for his wisdom and guidance. 

:S:S:S:S:S:S:S

We went out Saturday evening. Tried some of the techniques that I read from Doc's website on cats. Fished the North end, the west side of the North end, the train tracks and maybe 20 fow right where the no wake zone starts. Fished with frozen chad, filleted and cut in chunks. I even had a pole with a crappie minnow on it. NOTTA.. Were primarily looking for cats larger than the dinks we've been catching. Didn't find them.. lol. It was evening from 5-9.. family was getting bored. Trying this Sunday so might got back to crawlers in order to catch SOMETHING. 

the interesting thing is that the Humminbird was acting crazy in the shallow water. Flipping from 2.5 to 6 fow on the readout and didn't register a SINGLE fish up around goose island. New to gps/ff so I know it's some setting on the unit most likely. I tried the sensitivity but that didn't help. Tried resetting to factory settings, that didn't help. If anyone has ideas I'd love to try them.


----------



## Doctor

Thommes,

Sorry been real busy at work and haven't had time to respond to your pm, I'll try to make the time tonight to help you, don't get too discouraged, right now the cats are in spawn mode so the bite is going to be slow, I plan on being on CJ on Sunday morning to see if I can find them, I have been mainly concentrating on the road bed that goes from rt4 to the campgrounds if the wind is blowing that way, I'll look you up on Sunday..............Doc


----------



## Doctor

Thommes,

Unless you have a side image Humminbird you won't mark any fish in 5 foot of water unless you go directly over top of them your only looking at 1 foot of area in that shallow of water, I mainly try to locate the Shad first then the fish will be near the Shad, look for top water active dimples on the water circles and rings or the Seagulls crashing into the water, or the cormmants floating on the water there those long necked black birds, anywhere they are floating there is bait, they just swim under the water as if they are flying in the air is real sight to see when you get close to them and the water is clear.................Doc


----------



## Doctor

If nobody is parked on it I will, I'll head there after I get bait..........Doc


----------



## Thommes

Doctor said:


> Thommes,
> 
> Sorry been real busy at work and haven't had time to respond to your pm, I'll try to make the time tonight to help you, don't get too discouraged, right now the cats are in spawn mode so the bite is going to be slow, I plan on being on CJ on Sunday morning to see if I can find them, I have been mainly concentrating on the road bed that goes from rt4 to the campgrounds if the wind is blowing that way, I'll look you up on Sunday..............Doc


No worries!!!! I read that you were working long days but thought that was ending last weekend. I don't blame you at all for wanting to fish rather than tell someone else how to. :good:

MAN! In spawn mode already!? I thought that happened in early August...


----------



## ssouthard

I'm headed out again tonight, fun FISh blue and white striped pontoon

I'm telling ya its the beach!!!


----------



## biggredj

Ok so I know I'm probably missing some of the reports on here for cats but I figured I'd ask anyway...I'm gonna be up there this weekend and try and redeem myself as a fisherman size the last 5 or so trips I've been skunked this has to be my worst season ever. I'm usually a cat guy but some buddies got me into bass fishing for the early part if this year and did ok but now that its cat time I can't seem to find em...where is a decent spot to try out there for a big one or small I'm not too picky but a nice one would probably keep me from snapping my pole in half and retiring the season lol and I usually use creek chubs bluegill and liver and worms for bait around here what's a good one for up there 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## biggredj

Sounds pretty good, now is the marina side the gravel pit or the north side? What size cats can I expect to get into should I bring my 10 and 12 foot rods or what? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## homebrew

Hey, does anyone know of any pictures online (or anywhere) that show the area that CJ occupies now before it was impounded? It would really be cool to see the roadbed or the gravel pit and the other structure as it used to be.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I know, I've said it was a mudhole, I've said eyes don't live in there, I've said a keeper can't be caught... Somehow, in the last two days I've really proved myself wrong and learned a little bit!   2 Keeper eyes the last two days with some shorts, jiggin!! YAY been a while lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

Managed to talk the wife into coming out with the little man and myself yesterday morning so she could see him "in action" again. It's been about a year since she's come out with us and I figured she'd get a kick outta watching him go crazy and hootin' n hollerin' everytime he reeled one in. She was bored I think the whole time and it went downhill even more after I pointed out that she had Goose Poop on the back of her jeans in the buttocks area. She didn't find it terribly funny but I sure did. It took me a little bit to figure out how deep the gills was holding at today but when I did the little guy had some fun. All in all I think he landed 10-15 gills with some dinky dinks and a few kinda nice ones.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Here's a pic of the Little Man with one of his Gills.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I know, I've said it was a mudhole, I've said eyes don't live in there, I've said a keeper can't be caught... Somehow, in the last two days I've really proved myself wrong and learned a little bit!   2 Keeper eyes the last two days with some shorts, jiggin!! YAY been a while lol


You mean.....you caught Gators from the bank???? No way....impossible! Or were you just in your Jonboat...No way....impossible! 
CJ is just a muddy, filled in, barren, pit, that is impossible to fish and therefore doesn't hold fish!LOL

So share with the class...what did you learn...grasshopper!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Here's a pic of the Little Man with one of his Gills.


Man, he just looks ornery.....guess the nut doesn't fall far from the tree!

You're gonna have your hands full also!LOL


----------



## Thommes

Doctor said:


> Thommes,
> 
> Unless you have a side image Humminbird you won't mark any fish in 5 foot of water unless you go directly over top of them your only looking at 1 foot of area in that shallow of water, I mainly try to locate the Shad first then the fish will be near the Shad, look for top water active dimples on the water circles and rings or the Seagulls crashing into the water, or the cormmants floating on the water there those long necked black birds, anywhere they are floating there is bait, they just swim under the water as if they are flying in the air is real sight to see when you get close to them and the water is clear.................Doc


Ah that makes some sense about the depth finder... but does that also explain the varying depth range from 2.5' to 6' while sitting still? New to depth finders and the manual doesn't really help.

We saw the schools of chad one night. Can't remember what we were doing. Maybe we were headed out fishing! That would have been ironic. We thought it was cool of course. The only thing I thought was I wish I had a throw net. Can't wait to see the birds crashing into the water... Figure it was way late for that since it was about dusk when we saw the school.


----------



## ssouthard

Fished the beach area along the south shore, found large school of white bass. The lake was glass, not much for worm harness. no keepers last night but had fun.


----------



## Intimidator

ssouthard said:


> Fished the beach area along the south shore, found large school of white bass. The lake was glass, not much for worm harness. no keepers last night but had fun.


Having fun is all that really matters....when you hit a school of WB it can be non-stop action!

So how's the water temps?


----------



## chuck71

For you trollers, what speed do you troll? I can get down to 2 MPH. Slow enough?


----------



## SirVeyor

I did some research and think 1.2-1.8 mph is ideal. I just recently started fishing CJ Brown (maybe 3 times so far) I haven't had any luck but I don't think I've been deep enough. I think I've been getting about 6-9 feet deep but I need to be about 17-20 feet deep. I'm making a few changes to go deeper but haven't had a chance to get back out. Maybe Friday evening or early Saturday.

I'm learning each time out.


----------



## Thommes

Lowell H Turner said:


> Would guess that requires a down rigger ("cannonball"), LOTS of lead (2- 3 oz) or a deep diving (large lip) lure on a "short" leash?


Is this using a worm harness? I've seen some lures that are deep divers but that's for when you're spinning. I didn't think you needed to add lead to those?


----------



## Thommes

Lowell H Turner said:


> Hopefully will be upon "ye old mud hole" tommorow, on a boat with no sonar; intend to "beat up' some of the cover in hopes SOMETHING is in the neighborhood...can`t wait to see what is "home"...will certainly try the gravel bar (#18 series) for a bite...


Let us know how they bite. We're headed over there on Saturday PM and will catch SOMETHING. Even if we have to catch those ridiculous 10# eyes again.


----------



## SirVeyor

> For "getting a worm harnes down to 17- 20 fow while trolling would try the lead sinkers" was what meant. And would think most lures trolled even slowly down at 17- 20 fow would either have to be dedicated "deep divers" (large or weighted lipped) or attached to a down rigger ("cannon ball") with a quick release clip. Common on Lake Erie, as are "dipsy divers"...


I agree most lures at 17-20 fow would have to be dedicated "deep divers". I am thinking a Shad Rap #8 or #9. A #8 with 10 lb mono at 200 feet back would give 15'. Using a 1 oz snap weight at 20' in front of the lure would take the lure to 20'. At about 117 feet back and a 1 oz snap weight the #8 would go to about 17'. A #9 at about 170 feet back would give 17'. 

Also considering a 1 1/2 oz snap weight at 50' from lure then an additional 50' of lie out for a total of 100' back and running a weight forward spinner. At 1.5 mph this should run 16-20 feet deep. I think I might have to adust the weight a little depending on the weight of the weight forward spinner. This is using 10 lb mono. Same scenario with a 1 oz weight just slow to 1 mph.

Not sure if I'm on the right track so any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Okay, this is for the guy who said there are no walleye in CJ anymore because he doesn't see anyone giving reports.

Fished for 8 hours today from 8 to 4 and I caught 17 walleye, actually one of the 17 was a saugeye and a keeper at that. Brent joined me for awhile and he added 2 walleye to the boat's total to bring the total caught up to 19 for the day. Now the downside of the story, I only had 3 keeper out of the 19 caught. However, on the upside, one was a 26"er.

All the eyes were caught on 1/16 jigs tipped with about a quarter of a night crawler. I actually caught walleye everywhere I went so they seem to be all over the lake, but I found mine in 7 to 13 fow.

I saw two guys dragging floating jigs on what appeared to be a carolina type rig and they did about the same as me only with 6 keepers last I talked to them. I talked to one troller who only had one short eye for the day at 3pm and another troller who had 6 eyes with 3 being keepers. That's all I know!

The crappie bite seemed slow to me, but they could be had if they were targeted. I spent most of the day pitching jigs instead of swimbaits.

I am not going to mention how Brent's time away from fishing seemed to affect his casting abilities! LOL!

Here is a picture of the eyes caught today.


----------



## downtime8763

Fished CJ from about 6:45am till 9:30 or so with my neighbor in his boat landed, a few crappie a couple keepers (cr)them as well and a short eye. Almost all fish were in the 8-12 foot area no mater what depth. The thermalcline?(spelling) must be in that area as well as the fish. Water was 72-74 deg and very smooth,last power in my hand held gps so it was back to the landmark spotting. Was thinking about going Saturday but the wife reminded me of the loons(not birds) on the lake on this weekend so it'll be next week .


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Okay, this is for the guy who said there are no walleye in CJ anymore because he doesn't see anyone giving reports.
> 
> Fished for 8 hours today from 8 to 4 and I caught 17 walleye, actually one of the 17 was a saugeye and a keeper at that. Brent joined me for awhile and he added 2 walleye to the boat's total to bring the total caught up to 19 for the day. Now the downside of the story, I only had 3 keeper out of the 19 caught. However, on the upside, one was a 26"er.
> 
> All the eyes were caught on 1/16 jigs tipped with about a quarter of a night crawler. I actually caught walleye everywhere I went so they seem to be all over the lake, but I found mine in 7 to 13 fow.
> 
> I saw two guys dragging floating jigs on what appeared to be a carolina type rig and they did about the same as me only with 6 keepers last I talked to them. I talked to one troller who only had one short eye for the day at 3pm and another troller who had 6 eyes with 3 being keepers. That's all I know!
> 
> The crappie bite seemed slow to me, but they could be had if they were targeted. I spent most of the day pitching jigs instead of swimbaits.
> 
> I am not going to mention how Brent's time away from fishing seemed to affect his casting abilities! LOL!
> 
> Here is a picture of the eyes caught today.


[/B]


It was a beautiful day! My equipment seemed to have a little rust since it has just sat in the back of my truck for a week! But...just to be fair...my partner seemed to have alot of "nests" and limited casting abilities also....and he has been fishing alot more lately!LOL

Needless to say Jeff had a fantastic day...we had them figured out and he just slammed them! At one time I was LMAO because he had 13 Gators with 0 keepers and I told him I have never seen someone catch so many without having a keeper. Next thing you know he catches a keeper saugeye and I told him that he was 1 for 1 with saugeye but still an O-fer for Walleye. Then I finally broke down and got serious and caught a couple which made Jeff get serious and he finally put a BIG exclaimation point on the day!

All I can say is they were VERY VERY picky today...I threw the kitchen sink, cranks, swimbaits, spinners, spoons, jigs...along with everything else that I normally catch them on and as soon as I switched to what Jeff was using I added to the totals.

Water temp is a perfect 73-74 degrees!

Dale and I will be on the Flats at Sunrise! Good fishing To All!


----------



## SirVeyor

Crazy4Smallmouth---very nice.

I like the yard stick "Jackson Funeral Home"


----------



## spfldbassguy

Maybe Brent shoulda did some practice casts in his backyard before going out to shake off the rust.


----------



## spfldbassguy

After dropping the Little Man off at daycare and before I had to go pay some bills I did manage to hit the MBR area for about an hour yesterday morning. I finally seen the epic slaughter of shad by a huge school of WB. I mean it looked like all hell was breaking loose out there. It was really cool to witness that situation. When they did get within casting distance I went into action. I started throwing a shallow running jerkbait through the mayhem. Had a few swipe at it but miss and then finally I got one hooked up but the little #@$% came off about 4'-5' from where I was standing on the bank. I then switched over to a RR but no takers so I busted out the SK Bitsy crank(gizzard shad) on 'em and managed to land two and miss another 3 on it. I just wish they woulda come into casting distance alot sooner because I woulda slayed 'em on that thing. I gotta say I believe that those are one of the best cranks (big or small) ever made. The only two kinds of fish out there I haven't caught on one yet is a Perch and a Walleye but give me time and I'll add them to the list as well.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

To get to about 20ft you can run your inline weights for harness' at about 1.2-1.6. A One ounce inline about 60ft back and a two ounce inline at 40 back. I try trolling harness' everytime I go there and can't connect, the fish are there but they won't take a worm harness. Cranks or jigs it seems...


----------



## ssouthard

Nice fish Crazy4smallmouth,

I have been catch and releasing here lately because of the walleye size. Not many keepers. now that is a keeper!!! 27 28 inches oh about 7 lbs I bet. As far say the resident walleye expert, I wish I was the authority on CJ. Not the case this year, I have found large schools of shad and that means they are full of bait fish. Our lures are not inviting to them. 

The beach is filled with stacked walleye right now, they are gorging themselves with shad. Gonna have to wait them out. There are still walleye being caught around the rock shore formations, near dark. 

I am surprised that the conversation is not White Bass, they are plentiful and found hitting the top waters now. A bobber and white dollfly will catch fish all day long.

look for Fun Fish pontoon I will let you know whats biting!!!:F


----------



## ssouthard

Northsouth, my wife is kicking butt with a pink/white blade worm harness. She got them at wallmart. She has caught just about every kind fish known in CJ.


----------



## ssouthard

Hi Brent still reading down below here, my hummingbird said 77.6 degrees Wednesday night. of course that is a surface temp.

I see there are questions on the walleye lure.

Worm harnesses are my best action, shad hot-n-tots are my second best. Now I am experimenting with swim baits. The jointed soft plastic type. The jig action is slow right now because of the shad. My charter buddies are ripping walleye with the swim baits near the reefs on Lake Erie. This is a labor intense activity thou, must have patiences.

try thunder stix at dusk along the rock formations, they feed near the shoreline. Green, watermelon colors.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I made it out this morning just after 5am and we fished til 9:15. Lake was calm with topwater action everywhere. Started at the Cajun Flats and Dale was killing 'Gills since he was fishing for Gators with a bobber and crawler...they messed with him all morning. By the time he was getting really p/o'd the Gators started hitting, I let him reel in a big one and it took him a long time and wore him out...it went 24 inches and he was finally happy to fish again. I ended up hooking a 20 incher on the Lime/Chartreuse Swimmer and caught another 20 incher on the 4.8" rainbow shad swimmer. Then after the sun was up and Dale was getting bored we headed to Cajun Cliff... the Crappie love that place...we ended up keeping 30 Crappies (all on Silver Shad) between 10.5 and 12 inches with the largest being a 17.25 inch Monster, I could almost stick my fist in it's mouth....Heck, I thought I had a LM...Dale asked why he was so BLACK...this thing barely had any white on him but had 6 spines...Could it be some are still spawning! I gave him back to Mother CJ...I figure that he found a way to live this long and I wasn't going to be the one to kill him! 
It was a great day...3 Gators and 30 Crappie to clean and eat on the 4th! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## EnonEye

17+ inch crappie??? Wow, I hope you got a pic of that one. Can't be many around in the whole northern U.S. that large huh? Congrads Intimidator!


----------



## homebrew

I have to measure both sides of the crappies I catch to get 17". One of these days though...you'd better be ready with that net Enoneye!


----------



## spfldbassguy

EnonEye said:


> 17+ inch crappie??? Wow, I hope you got a pic of that one.


He's not allowed to carry any sort of camera/video recorder due to the fact that he's broken too many now and his wife has laid down the law on any possible future things getting ruinedLOL.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

spfldbassguy said:


> He's not allowed to carry any sort of camera/video recorder due to the fact that he's broken too many now and his wife has laid down the law on any possible future things getting ruinedLOL.


Ya I hear that on measuring 2 sides
+ I don't see where this breaking issue comes in, that new truck Brent has must have been free


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> 17+ inch crappie??? Wow, I hope you got a pic of that one. Can't be many around in the whole northern U.S. that large huh? Congrads Intimidator!


CJ has a few...we measured two other 17 inchers this year, one caught IN the marina during THE spawn and a buddy of mine caught one lakeside at the Marina also. Last year I know of (4) 17 inchers that were caught and reports of (2) 18 inchers. The Cover, abundance of food, and size limits, is going to make this Lake explode for Crappie, they are already getting more aggressive. Every Bass Guy you talk to is having Crappie busting their lures, same with other species specific fishermen! If you like Crappie....this is going to be an EXCELLENT Crappie Lake!


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Ya I hear that on measuring 2 sides
> + I don't see where this breaking issue comes in, that new truck Brent has must have been free



AHHHHH! Real Funny....I get it....2 sides...
You know the issue is that I'm too cheap to spend my fishing money on a camera (And you're cheaper than me)...so...I borrowed my wife's electronics and then used my work stuff and accidents happened!....now my Boss will not fork out the dough for another new phone/camera etc, and my wife now only has her EVO 4G left.
Besides, You know I put BIG fish back in as soon as possible, I wet my hands, handle them with care, keep them in the water, and take time to revive them ....It's my personal ethics that I will hopefully never kill a big fish...they lived and survived a long time and I'm not going to be the one that kills them, they deserve to die of "Old Age"!


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> I have to measure both sides of the crappies I catch to get 17". One of these days though...you'd better be ready with that net Enoneye!


It is my belief that the day is coming where CJ will be one of the better Crappie lakes around...I think it is now, but CJ is not even ranked in the top 20 in the State by the ODNR....!

The key to finding the big ones after the spawn is finding BIG Verticals or easy ambush points...Big fish have to eat and they've flourished at finding food. They will not be in the Trees with the smaller fish. These Big Crappie Schools are acting like the WB and just hammering the Shad schools, then when they have fed they find Verticals that offer protection and maybe an easy meal.

Since I have switched to big swimbaits my Crappie fishing has improved to the point that I hardly use anything else....why use a 1/2 inch jig, or a 1 inch tube, etc and just catch dinks all day, then they swallow the small hooks and the mortality rates rises for small fish that now can grow!
I want the Biggest fish, so I'm using 3 to 4 inch swimbaits, #1 or 1/0 jig head hooks and this way of Crappie fishing is still not the Norm, heck it's pretty much never talked about in the Crappie World. Every one wants to push you toward micro lures and the new Strike King stuff...heck I'm looking at Bass lures to see what ones I can use for Crappie fishing!
By the way, I recently used a DeathShimmer II Bass Spinner at CJ and the Big Crappie just loved it!
Sorry about the BOOK...but I'm still excited over the 17 incher!


----------



## homebrew

Yeah Intimidator, I hear you on the big Keitechs. It's a lot of fun to fish with them, never know what might hit.

I have no doubt that you are correct about CJ becoming (if it isn't already) one of the best crappie lakes in Ohio. Gonna be out there in a few hours to try 'em again. Might be a 17"er waiting for me!


----------



## SirVeyor

Made it out tonight around 8pm. I've been out about 3-4 times trying to figure out trolling. Well, not that I figured it out but I did catch my first walleye trolling at CJ. It was about 18 inches and released back to CJ. So for the non believers......I do know there is walleye in CJ Brown.

I can't wait to get back out there again but not this weekend with the holiday and all.


----------



## Thommes

Prolly hitting the water tomorrow late afternoon, weather permitting. Would love to meet some of you guys if you're on the water. Sig line has boat description. It's a blue Sylvan toon, reg # is something close to OH 0086 EV.


----------



## chuck71

Going to order a couple different colors of the Keitech swim baits. Any suggestions??


----------



## Intimidator

SirVeyor said:


> Made it out tonight around 8pm. I've been out about 3-4 times trying to figure out trolling. Well, not that I figured it out but I did catch my first walleye trolling at CJ. It was about 18 inches and released back to CJ. So for the non believers......I do know there is walleye in CJ Brown.
> 
> I can't wait to get back out there again but not this weekend with the holiday and all.


Congrats On The First CJ Gator!
If you get bored trolling, you can cast a 1/16 oz RoadRunner (in normal Gator Colors), or a gold or brass spinner, with a half a worm and slow retreive it off the bottom, or drag it along also.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Going to order a couple different colors of the Keitech swim baits. Any suggestions??


For Starters, I would get Silver Shad for now and Bluegill which should come on soon! The Rainbow shad looks like a shad in CJ so that tells you what's next! Then when you get comfortable you can add more Gator colors like Perch. Fish them slow...when you think you are slow enough...go slower, make it die, stop and start, these fish are keying on weakness! There is too much food for them...if it's injured or dying... it stands out!


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> Yeah Intimidator, I hear you on the big Keitechs. It's a lot of fun to fish with them, never know what might hit.
> 
> I have no doubt that you are correct about CJ becoming (if it isn't already) one of the best crappie lakes in Ohio. Gonna be out there in a few hours to try 'em again. Might be a 17"er waiting for me!


Find your keys, we know what to look for, if you find what they like and with a little luck...you'll find the big ones!


----------



## homebrew

I have found black to be an excellent color with the Keitechs as well. EnonEye has busted a bunch of crappie with the "Pro-Staff" color.

Did pretty well today in spite of ourselves, but still no monster crappies. I just finished cleaning enough for several great meals though!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Gentlemen, made it on out upon CJ`s fair waters today from 2Pm till 7PM (with no sonar). Tried fishing #24 on it`s deeper side, got bites, no fish. Proceeded West to #21 (half dead tree). Chris caught 6 in an hr, missed several and had a 12"+ flop back at the boat. I let her have the better position as I was fishing the deeper edges of the trees there. Again, caught "NADDA". The "good natured' ribbing was intense. Seeking to redeem my obviously pretty sorry reputation, headed to Crabill house (#8A and B) Caught 2 10" crappie and a perch, while fishing 5` deep she lands 2 more BIGGER crappie. Wasn`t able to hit #18, will try Sunday, weather allowing. Point is she was able to see for herself that infact the cover IS working, she commented on the CLOUDS of small fish fry inside the posts; told her the "keepers" of future yrs were right there in front of her...literally by the HUNDREDS...was surprised to see a ball of infant catfish too. Our "nurseries" are busy CHURNING out future catches; again to ALL who helped- you WILL get your justly earned "rewards"


Congrats on finally getting out and checking on your "Children"! PM me the next time you get out and I'll point you in "another" direction! {Evil Laugh and Grin!}


----------



## Intimidator

Thommes said:


> Prolly hitting the water tomorrow late afternoon, weather permitting. Would love to meet some of you guys if you're on the water. Sig line has boat description. It's a blue Sylvan toon, reg # is something close to OH 0086 EV.


What time? 
I'm hoping to get out early but I have to mow...my yard is looking like a pasture and my wife isn't too happy!


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> I have found black to be an excellent color with the Keitechs as well. EnonEye has busted a bunch of crappie with the "Pro-Staff" color.
> 
> Did pretty well today in spite of ourselves, but still no monster crappies. I just finished cleaning enough for several great meals though!


What was the water temp? When it starts toward 80 degrees the patterns will change. Congrats again on the "slabfeast"!

Once you get comfortable throwing them...every color in the line has a time and place according to the weather, water conditions, and the "hatch" that needs to be matched! The same applies with the Swing Impact and Swing Impact Fat...different sizes, profiles, and swimming action.
Ask anyone who I fish with...we talk, share ideas, and try to learn. I would be fine if I never caught fish as long as I learned and understood why I didn't catch fish. Everytime I go out I experiment with something just to learn and try to see what works in different conditions. I boat fished most of my adult life and since I have not had a boat for 4 years, I had to learn how to catch fish year round from shore...now, I'm just as comfortable with my shore techniques as I am from a boat and each technique has helped me understand the other....so in one way being boatless was a good learning experience!


----------



## cjpolecat

We need a way to ID OGF boats so we can meet each other. Any suggestons.....?? How about flying a flag of a peticular color...(Not Red) Could shoot off flares every 10 minutes but that would be expensive.. Make it easy and inexpensive
CJP


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'm hoping to get out early but I have to mow...my yard is looking like a pasture and my wife isn't too happy!


Man you shoulda already had that done,what was you thinking? You know if the misses isn't happy then you're time spent trying to fish is gonna be shortened. You could just go out and get some sheep or goats to let them graze and mow it for you. Plus you'd have your own wool to make clothes with or plenty of goat milk to drink.LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out this morning and tried the Marina and MBR area because I figured Brent done wore out the other spots I was thinking of tryingLOL. Ended up running into my dad out there and he was targeting some gills for dinner tonight. Needless to say it was pretty slow going for him and myself. I don't know how many he ended up with but I only caught 2 gills,1 crappie(11''),and 1 Channel Cat(16''-17''). The gills was put back in because they wasn't big enough yet and I gave the crappie to my dad. The Channel Cat was given to a nice fellow that wasn't doing so hot at catching anything. I know Brent will be pleased to read that one. The funny thing about catching that cat is that I was using the Bitsy Minnow crank again(all was caught on it) and I got it snagged and after losing 2 other lures I wasn't losing a third one so I took everything outta my pockets and my phone off my belt. I waded in far enough to get it free and figured since I was already in the lake up past my knees that I might as well continue to fish. That's when I caught the Channel and I knew it was either a cat or possibly a carp when I hooked it. That thing put up a hellava fight on an ultralite with 4# mono. I decided to try another area at the marina and figured I'd try the right hand corner of the cove with the handicap pier. Well there was an ignorant family there that had something like 8 rods out virtually taking up that entire area. I had a jig n pig tied on and was fan casting around in that corner when I snagged one of their lines with it. I guess as I was trying to free my jig I was bouncing their rod up and down cause they thought they had something. I was about to cut the their line when I guess they just broke it off because they thought they got snagged. Why in the hell do people think they can take up an entire area and leave nobody else hardly any room to fish in? Wish they hadn't broke off cause I woulda really liked to cut the line in two.


On a side note the only complaint that I have about the Keitech stuff is that it seems to tear up too quickly. I like that they can be fished super,super,super slow and still have tons of action be they seem to be kinda fragile.


----------



## Thommes

cjpolecat said:


> We need a way to ID OGF boats so we can meet each other. Any suggestons.....?? How about flying a flag of a peticular color...(Not Red) Could shoot off flares every 10 minutes but that would be expensive.. Make it easy and inexpensive
> CJP


I was thinking the same thing last time I was out. A sticker or something. Maybe a t-shirt that says "I'd Rather be Catching Catfish"... lol


----------



## Thommes

Intimidator said:


> What time?
> I'm hoping to get out early but I have to mow...my yard is looking like a pasture and my wife isn't too happy!


Most likely right between 5-5:30. Need to check the weather.


----------



## homebrew

cjpolecat said:


> We need a way to ID OGF boats so we can meet each other. Any suggestons.....?? How about flying a flag of a peticular color...(Not Red) Could shoot off flares every 10 minutes but that would be expensive.. Make it easy and inexpensive
> CJP


OGF Stickers on the side of the boat would help...there's one on my Alumacraft Yukon 165 CS. I also try to wear my OGF T-Shirt whenever I can find it and it isn't TOO stinky. 

Met Troy Dave at the ramp waiting for the T-storms to clear out yesterday morning. I can't wait to meet more of you all!


----------



## cjpolecat

Where can we get T-Shirts

Not just the"Friends of CJ" All of the folks on OGF Web Site..
cjP


----------



## ssouthard

How about skull and cross bones! Truely be pirates on the small seas! woohoo



cjpolecat said:


> We need a way to ID OGF boats so we can meet each other. Any suggestons.....?? How about flying a flag of a peticular color...(Not Red) Could shoot off flares every 10 minutes but that would be expensive.. Make it easy and inexpensive
> CJP


----------



## homebrew

cjpolecat said:


> Where can we get T-Shirts
> 
> Not just the"Friends of CJ" All of the folks on OGF Web Site..
> cjP


OGF Stuff is available here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/ogfoutfitters/

I have to look hard to find it every time, so hopefully this thread will remain alive for a few more years so I remember where to look!


----------



## walleyejigger

why dont we have a little friendly ogf members only fishing get together some sat morning at the main boat ramp . have a bs sesion and do some fishing


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> On a side note the only complaint that I have about the Keitech stuff is that it seems to tear up too quickly. I like that they can be fished super,super,super slow and still have tons of action be they seem to be kinda fragile.


Get some "Mend-It" for plastics. It is like superglue but does not make the plastic hard! You can get it at LandBigFish.com.


----------



## cjpolecat

aS LONG AS IT'S NOT TOO EARLY, i'M RETIRED...SOUNDS GOOD TO ME. I WANT TO KNOW WHERE BRENT GETS ALL OF HIS CATS...


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> why dont we have a little friendly ogf members only fishing get together some sat morning at the main boat ramp . have a bs sesion and do some fishing


I'm In...Just let me know...or we call all meet for a Burger at the restaurant.


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> aS LONG AS IT'S NOT TOO EARLY, i'M RETIRED...SOUNDS GOOD TO ME. I WANT TO KNOW WHERE BRENT GETS ALL OF HIS CATS...


Marina...and that's why I'm staying away from there!LOL


----------



## cjbrown

Intimidator said:


> I'm In...Just let me know...or we call all meet for a Burger at the restaurant.


Be careful of the Burger Nazi, don't ask for tomatoes, lol

Wife and I will be at the ramp at daybreak, may run over and around Ssouthhards area and pull some baits. Have'nt fished in that area this year yet. Several of my largest have come from that area during the fall, pulling shadraps.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Am Ok with the OGF stickers as a whole, simply wanted to offer the "splashers" some distinctive recognition, all put in over 200 apiece, even EnonEye carried 55+ to their "resting spots'...without them it would have been a "moot point'...Terry Judy`s boat PROUDLY sports his- 235+ sunk.


You know what...I'd like to have something specific to CJ, If we all could find something distinctive that we all agree on. Maybe an outline of the lake and Friends of CJ on the inside...or a Skull and Crossbones (for SSouthard) or a fish skeleton with "CJ WolfPack" under it.


----------



## ssouthard

Awesome Brent a fish skeleton I'm IN!! 





Intimidator said:


> You know what...I'd like to have something specific to CJ, If we all could find something distinctive that we all agree on. Maybe an outline of the lake and Friends of CJ on the inside...or a Skull and Crossbones (for SSouthard) or a fish skeleton with "CJ WolfPack" under it.


----------



## ssouthard

what do you think???


----------



## easytobeme03

ssouthard said:


> what do you think???


Lol now THAT is priceless !


----------



## Intimidator

ssouthard said:


> what do you think???


I like that! Put CJ WolfPack underneath it!

I had the guy at Route 40 signs make me decals before...When we decide, I check with him to get them made.


----------



## Intimidator

cjbrown said:


> Be careful of the Burger Nazi, don't ask for tomatoes, lol
> 
> Wife and I will be at the ramp at daybreak, may run over and around Ssouthhards area and pull some baits. Have'nt fished in that area this year yet. Several of my largest have come from that area during the fall, pulling shadraps.


I'll be out early for sure...I'll stop by at the MBR to say HI!

Doc called earlier...he was looking for Thommes....And he was Killing Kats...I won't ruin his story!


----------



## spfldbassguy

ssouthard said:


> what do you think???


Now that's pretty cool looking,definitely my pick for the T-Shirt. I'd have to get a couple of 'em.


----------



## cjpolecat

I like that idea, I'll take 2 , one for each side.. Make em big enough to see.
CJP


----------



## spfldbassguy

I might hit CJ early on tommorrow or I might decide when I wake up to head over to Madison Lake. I've been wanting to hit that lake again and tommorrow might just be the day. I might hit Clark Lake seeing how I haven't been out there in a few months. I'm still undecided as to where I want to go.


----------



## walleyejigger

cjbrown said:


> Be careful of the Burger Nazi, don't ask for tomatoes, lol
> good thing the better half is going is going that way you have a good nettrer . if shes making the burgers save me a coupel complements to the cook .
> Wife and I will be at the ramp at daybreak, may run over and around Ssouthhards area and pull some baits. Have'nt fished in that area this year yet. Several of my largest have come from that area during the fall, pulling shadraps.


good thing the better half is going is going that way you have a good nettrer . if shes making the burgers save me a coupel complements to the cook


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Marina...and that's why I'm staying away from there!LOL


We'll be there in the AM! Didn't get enough fishing in at Indian Lake today.


----------



## Doctor

CJ Brown catfish report 7-03-2011

All kidding aside this was my best day on numbers, I was slamming fish on the North end everywhere, had Shad and Skipjack, they were killing the Skipjack, lays a very good scent trail, didn't matter what speed I was up to 1.5 mph making a turn and both rods went down, best of the day was a 12# Channel cat, I caught well over a 100 fish back there, fished from 3pm till 9pm.

Thommes you missed it Man, Brent you will be happy to know that there are 12 less Channels in that lake to grab your baits, Rex Burton asked for 12 cats and I brought them back to him for dinner, he was a happy Man.

I had a blast If I could have had another person in the boat 4 rods would have been a hoot, water is 84 degrres on the North end and 82 main lake

Doc


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Doc,

If you ever want an extra person in the boat to add an extra 2 poles and to enjoy catching all them cats, I'm positive Ashley wouldn't turn down an invite just so she can feel a big cat fight. I've caught a 5 and 10 lber so I know how they fight and she would love to hook into one as big as 5 lbs even.


----------



## Thommes

Intimidator said:


> I'll be out early for sure...I'll stop by at the MBR to say HI!
> 
> Doc called earlier...he was looking for Thommes....And he was Killing Kats...I won't ruin his story!


What! We were out fishing last night til around 10:00 other than 3 dinks at the stump... got notta! Off to look for his story. 

RE the decal count us in for one... lets change that fish to a cat for Brent though.


----------



## Thommes

Doctor said:


> CJ Brown catfish report 7-03-2011
> 
> All kidding aside this was my best day on numbers, I was slamming fish on the North end everywhere, had Shad and Skipjack, they were killing the Skipjack, lays a very good scent trail, didn't matter what speed I was up to 1.5 mph making a turn and both rods went down, best of the day was a 12# Channel cat, I caught well over a 100 fish back there, fished from 3pm till 9pm.
> 
> Thommes you missed it Man, Brent you will be happy to know that there are 12 less Channels in that lake to grab your baits, Rex Burton asked for 12 cats and I brought them back to him for dinner, he was a happy Man.
> 
> I had a blast If I could have had another person in the boat 4 rods would have been a hoot, water is 84 degrres on the North end and 82 main lake
> 
> Doc


YES we missed it...  we were there. We didn't go far up north since it takes forever to get there and we didn't have a bit of luck the time before. We did try the tracks some, the gravel bar north of the marina and then went to the stump to catch some dinks so we didn't get :S again. 

Doc... we're gonna have to meet up so you can show me a trick. Just one of your tricks will make our day fishing. Will send you a PM.


----------



## ssouthard

Morning pack,

Fished CJ last night into dusk. Caught plenty of White bass on hot n tots along NW rocky shoreline. Had a hugh hit, heavy bite but hook set was poor. Water temp on my boat was 79.4. Never made it into the east half of the lake.

Headed out this afternoon. look for the fun fish


----------



## ssouthard

t shirts and flags, I like the wolfpack idea too. Brent I will go to 

http://www.macraycompany.com/?s_page=Quality_Apparel_Products 
on Eagle City Road by Springfield Water treatment plant.

I will get prices on flag, tshirts and hats


----------



## ssouthard

What color worked best on the skipjack???


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> We'll be there in the AM! Didn't get enough fishing in at Indian Lake today.


How'd you all do up there? Haven't fished there since I was a little kid and I've been wanting to hit that place sometime this year. What was you all going for,Cats?I fish CJ enough through the week so my weekends are gonna be spent fishing the places I can't get to throught the work week. I hit Kiser yesterday and did alright( 12 LM and 1 20'' channel cat) and fished George Rogers this morning( 5LM). I do however have 2 containers of waxworms to use up so I might take the little man out to do some Bluegill fishing later today.


----------



## Intimidator

Mixed bag today...the fishing was SLOW, especially after morning...but the company was fantastic!

Started out at 5:10 am at Cajun Flats...caught (2) short Gators and had BlueGill short biting the 3 inch swimmers. Moved around to Cajun Cliff and caught a few Crappie and lost track of time...loaded up to go to the MBR and meet CJ and his wife but got there too late, went back to Cajun Cliff and ended up with 15 small Crappie. 
Decided to hit the Marina and as I was walking out on the N Breaker Wall some dude in a boat was waving and trying to hit on me...I fished for a few minutes and moved lakeside and the dude that was hitting on me came closer and asked if I wanted to get in the boat and fish...It was Rusty (Tin Guppy)(the sun was in my eyes!)
He had a Gator already so we headed back to his spot, right away I added a nice Crappie to the Gator....and that was it! I actually had a couple decent bites and that was it. Rusty missed a couple nice ones and had one get off at the boat that was going to be a BIG Gator. So we really had nothing to brag about except some very nice conversation! Gup had to leave at noon, so I headed in for a Nazi Burger and EasyToBeMe (Don) called and was at Cajun Cliff....then Joe and Ashley called and were across the Marina and headed for a Burger...We all headed for THE CLIFFS and fished till 4. I only could add another 5 Crappie and a 3lb Kitty to the Totals. The Water temps are up and sadly the fish are going to be out of reach during the day! Boat Traffic was BAD after noon, the wind switched from S to W to NNW to S to W during the day...it was weird!
So I guess that morning fishing will be the ticket until Fall, since the water is heating up. Hey, I had fun with friends and spent most of the day chatting, very nice and relaxing! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Brent your are not my type, sorry to let you down and I was trying to keep from getting any more grief for not offering to take you out after last time. At least I got out 2 days this weekend and yes I would be interested in a shirt or a flag as long as they come in Man size.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Brent your are not my type, sorry to let you down and I was trying to keep from getting any more grief for not offering to take you out after last time. At least I got out 2 days this weekend and yes I would be interested in a shirt or a flag as long as they come in Man size.


Thanks....Just let me know when you need company on the boat...I had fun! Glad you finally got out and was able to catch some fish.

How about a sticker for the NEW boat?


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> CJ Brown catfish report 7-03-2011
> 
> All kidding aside this was my best day on numbers, I was slamming fish on the North end everywhere, had Shad and Skipjack, they were killing the Skipjack, lays a very good scent trail, didn't matter what speed I was up to 1.5 mph making a turn and both rods went down, best of the day was a 12# Channel cat, I caught well over a 100 fish back there, fished from 3pm till 9pm.
> 
> Thommes you missed it Man, Brent you will be happy to know that there are 12 less Channels in that lake to grab your baits, Rex Burton asked for 12 cats and I brought them back to him for dinner, he was a happy Man.
> 
> I had a blast If I could have had another person in the boat 4 rods would have been a hoot, water is 84 degrres on the North end and 82 main lake
> 
> Doc


Congrats on a GREAT day! AND congrats on finding stray Kittens..New Homes! See, we're just freeing up extra food for the BIG Cats....just think of it as "Slotting" or "Selective Harvest"!


----------



## Doctor

I must have Soremouthed all the Catfish on Sunday, daughter and son in law came over with the grandkids and wanted to go fishing loaded boat and hit CJ, wasn't too bad at the ramp threw the cast net all along the wall and nada, did good the day before.

Had Skipjack so went with it, only caught one 2# Channel, they would come up bang on the rod then that was it, no commitment, totaly different than Sunday, oh well that's fishing, Grandkids had a blast on the boat, there first time asked a thousand questions and Grandpaw answered them all, including the why are we not catching fish?

Water temp North end 84 degrees at the roadbed 82 degrees, at the railroad 86 degrees, I was all over that North end today but had a blast with the kids

Doc


----------



## EnonEye

Wow what a great weekend around and about CJ. Got out Saturday and Monday @ daybreak with Homebrew. Was at the MBR Saturday at o-dark-30 and darn if we didn't have a good ol Ohio light show. If anyone thinks they're a good meterologist come to Ohio and make some predictions. Wher'd that come from? Not all bad though, met TroyDave at the ramp and he gave us a little education on the gators. Saw him again Monday and he was doing better than average. 
Saw the strangest thing Saturday morning, 2 people in wetsuits scanning the beach swimming area, *in the water*... looking for what? (I gotta get out more)
You can tell the water temp is getting up there, I guess the easy crappie fishing is over and now we're gonna have to work for them once again. Everthing was on RoadRunners N Sliders, couldn't get anything to touch the Keitechs. Both days, Saturday/Monday, we did OK, not complaining at all, but looks like it's time to learn and experiment for them in their summer haunts. It's got both HomeBrew and me wondering if we're "selling out" on the smaller fish and not being patient enough with the bigger baits. At any rate the easy springtime days are over huh?
All in all another great couple of days on CJ. Gotta say "thanx again "friends" for reviving Mother and I'd be proud to ID with a sticker or shirt or hat with ya'll... what a treat to fish 15 minutes from my house as opposed to running up to Indian.!%


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> Wow what a great weekend around and about CJ. Got out Saturday and Monday @ daybreak with Homebrew. Was at the MBR Saturday at o-dark-30 and darn if we didn't have a good ol Ohio light show. If anyone thinks they're a good meterologist come to Ohio and make some predictions. Wher'd that come from? Not all bad though, met TroyDave at the ramp and he gave us a little education on the gators. Saw him again Monday and he was doing better than average.
> Saw the strangest thing Saturday morning, 2 people in wetsuits scanning the beach swimming area, *in the water*... looking for what? (I gotta get out more)
> You can tell the water temp is getting up there, I guess the easy crappie fishing is over and now we're gonna have to work for them once again. Everthing was on RoadRunners N Sliders, couldn't get anything to touch the Keitechs. Both days, Saturday/Monday, we did OK, not complaining at all, but looks like it's time to learn and experiment for them in their summer haunts. It's got both HomeBrew and me wondering if we're "selling out" on the smaller fish and not being patient enough with the bigger baits. At any rate the easy springtime days are over huh?
> All in all another great couple of days on CJ. Gotta say "thanx again "friends" for reviving Mother and I'd be proud to ID with a sticker or shirt or hat with ya'll... what a treat to fish 15 minutes from my house as opposed to running up to Indian.!%


Continue to work everything slow...now, it's important to do something different. Stop and pause, let it die and sink, jerk it back up, they will eat if it looks like an easy meal.....they are going to be very opportunistic and not waste alot of energy.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went to the MBR to look around and see if anyone was fishing and if they was doing any good. Seen one older gentleman fishing off the floating dock,looked like he was pitching crickets or something. Didn't see him catch anything though. Was one dude sittin' and fishin' off the steel wall. Got to see some sort of photoshoot on the rocks by the white tube. Too bad she wasn't a little more stacked or it'd been really good,LOL. The photographer almost took a spill into the lake when trying to leave which woulda been really hilarious to see. Here's the part the chaps my ass though,seen two dead Channel Cats that somebody had caught and decided to filet out there and throw them back into the water. Those idiots better hope I never see that *BLEEP* going on or I'm gonna try to turn them in(if I can even get a Park Ranger on the phone) and I'm definitely gonna say something to them. Don't these bafoons know it's illegal to do such things?


----------



## kschupp

spfldbassguy said:


> Here's a pic of the Little Man with one of his Gills.


 That pic is just priceless.


----------



## spfldbassguy

kschupp said:


> That pic is just priceless.


Thanks,he sure does like to catch some fish. He'll talk up anyone that gets near about all the fish he's been catching that day. It's even funnier though when we aren't doing so good at the start because he leans down to the water and starts yelling at the fish " Cmon fish,Cmon fish". My favorite things besides getting to spend the time out there with him is when he's reeling one in because he hoots n hollers for all to hear. Quite comical.


----------



## kschupp

Lowell H Turner said:


> Am Ok with the OGF stickers as a whole, simply wanted to offer the "splashers" some distinctive recognition, all put in over 200 apiece, even EnonEye carried 55+ to their "resting spots'...without them it would have been a "moot point'...Terry Judy`s boat PROUDLY sports his- 235+ sunk.


55+? I don't know Lowell, it sure felt like Enoneye and I dropped at least 500 that day. Man were my arms tired.


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> I like that! Put CJ WolfPack underneath it!
> 
> I had the guy at Route 40 signs make me decals before...When we decide, I check with him to get them made.


Looks like a winner to me also. I'm up for a couple of T-shirts too.


----------



## kschupp

It's been a couple of tough weeks for me. I had planned on getting the boat out 2 weekends ago, when we were camping at CJ, but the wife wasn't "feeling well" enough to pull the boat, so we didn't take it. I was only able to get down to the marina that Saturday for a couple of hours. We took our friends grandson down there to fish for his birthday. He caught his first ever large mouth at the marina, but had to throw him back because he was too small. Didn't matter to him or the rest of us though. His papaw caught a dink small mouth, the wife caught a 10" crappie and I landed the :B of the day with a 20" channel cat. Yes Brent, I took him back to the camp site and cooked him up.  That was one mighty tasty kitty. Had to spend the holiday weekend with friends so I didn't get to CJ, but I was able to get out to Clark lake. My buddy has been dieing to try out the old Johnson 9.5 that he bought from my father in-law. We went out early Sunday morning and scooted around the lake for a few hours. I finally broke my skunk out at CL and caught 2 more kitties. It was a shame that the back of the boat still smelt like skunk.  
If you guys are going to meet at CJ this weekend, let me know. I would like to try to get out there in my boat this weekend, but I don't know if it's going to be possible. I like to get on the water early in the morning, but my wife always seems to find a way to putz around and put me about 2 hours behind what I'd like. God forbid I take the boat out without her. If I did that, you'd see me with a !% on my back and a shotgun in her hands.


----------



## sc83

I'm gonna come up after I get off work early tomorrow morning. Hoping to get there around 5/530. More than likely gonna start at the marina then head for the dam area after the sun comes up.


----------



## Intimidator

sc83 said:


> I'm gonna come up after I get off work early tomorrow morning. Hoping to get there around 5/530. More than likely gonna start at the marina then head for the dam area after the sun comes up.


I'm in! 
I'll meet you guys at the Marina about 5:30.


----------



## Intimidator

So can everyone meet this Saturday at 11:00 am at the Marina Restaurant, or is there a better time? I figure all of the "Young Guns" and the "Old Farts" should be up by then....and then us dedicated fishermen will be coming off the water for lunch! So, who's in for a meet and the required BS session!LOL


----------



## Thommes

Intimidator said:


> So can everyone meet this Saturday at 11:00 am at the Marina Restaurant, or is there a better time? I figure all of the "Young Guns" and the "Old Farts" should be up by then....and then us dedicated fishermen will be coming off the water for lunch! So, who's in for a meet and the required BS session!LOL


We will actually be just getting there at the Marina at 11:00ish... Doing the son's b-day party on the boat. Taking some of his friends tubing and to the beach. So... we'll stop in and meet people and say hi but we'll have to tell you our lies some other time...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Ok guys, get ready... Oh yeah, here ya go!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> So can everyone meet this Saturday at 11:00 am at the Marina Restaurant, or is there a better time? I figure all of the "Young Guns" and the "Old Farts" should be up by then....and then us dedicated fishermen will be coming off the water for lunch! So, who's in for a meet and the required BS session!LOL


I'll have to see what's going on but I do believe that the Little Man and myself will be able to be out there. I must warn you all though that if you ask him about fishing you're in for a long story about all the "Big Fish" he's caught. Hell he'll even throw in the required hand gestures to show you how big they were. I'm sure we'll have some bait to do a little fishing beforehand or afterwards so don't be offended when he outfishes us all,LOL.


----------



## spfldbassguy

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Ok guys, get ready... Oh yeah, here ya go!


Now Jonny why'd you go and post those pics,you just got Brent slobbering all over again seeing how he's bummed out that it's finally gotten hot around here. Guess he didn't want to see the summer temps arrive because his Walleye from the bank fishing is gonna be curtailed til the fall it looks like,LOL. Anyways nice EYES you landed,I'm still waiting on you to get your own TV show.


----------



## Thommes

Lowell H Turner said:


> Doc, Thommes, Kschupp and anyone else interested, can bring those `64 Army Corps Survey Maps for you to look at/ snap cell phone pictures of if you`re interested...


That'd be great. Maybe if I get a clear enough pic I can post it, maybe do an overlay of the lake with the structure... etc.


----------



## EnonEye

NorthSouthOhioFisherman that's about one of the alltime best eye pics I've ever seen. Definately nicer looking than any eye pic ever from that "big place up north".. you da man! I knew they existed I knew they existed!
Lowell and all... will try to be there Saturday with bells on and HomeBrew in tow if I can get him to come off the water at 11. He gets me out there and then forces me to fish all day.


----------



## Thommes

EnonEye said:


> He gets me out there and then forces me to fish all day.


I hate it when that happens....


----------



## homebrew

Thommes said:


> I hate it when that happens....


I keep telling him he's welcome to get out and walk back anytime...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Thanks guys! Steve I really would like to get on TV! If I could find a consistent bite on CJ I would do a show there! Anyways, coming down today, fishing tonight and tomorrow morning, Let me know if you'll be out. Hopefully I can find a couple more eyes!


----------



## spfldbassguy

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Thanks guys! Steve I really would like to get on TV! If I could find a consistent bite on CJ I would do a show there! Anyways, coming down today, fishing tonight and tomorrow morning, Let me know if you'll be out. Hopefully I can find a couple more eyes!


I might be able to get out tommorrow I don't know yet. If I'm able it won't be until after 10am and then I only got til about noon. If I can't and hear someone hollering then I'll know that's you out there pulling an IKE from catching a ton of EYES.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got the Little Man out there to do some Bluegill fishing for a little bit this morning. I think he caught atleast 10 but probably a few more than that. I tried using a nightcrawler on bottom just to have fun and was doing fine until this other kid decided to snag my line and not tell me resulting in a snag that I had to break off. For some reason the Little man has taken to kissing every fish he catches,guess he likes having fish breath or something. Brent was out at the MBR area fishing and came out to the marina to chat n fish a little bit with us. I gotta say for an older gentleman he sure can scale dock railing to get back a lure that was cast in the wrong place,LOL.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Ok guys, get ready... Oh yeah, here ya go!


See, and you said they weren't any Gators in CJ! Nice Fish!

Hey, if you hold them farther away they look bigger!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Was out early at 5:20 am. The Summer Bite is on! 
Fished at the Marina til about 7:30...Met up with Steve (SC83) and Doug and fished and chatted for awhile. Only caught 2 dink crappie and that was all I could muster. Left and went to Cajun Cliff until 9:30 and could only get 5 dink crappie to bite...and no Gators!
Decide to hit Bass Cove and try to salvage the day....put on the LC square bill and on the second cast caught a 12 inch SM...3 or 4 casts later in another area caught a 16 inch LM, then a 3lb Kitty Kat...put the 2" swimmers on and fished the trees near Bass Cove...nothing!
Went back to the Marina to see Aaron and Steve...Aaron was tearing up the gills but I couldn't get a Kat for him to reel in. 
And yes, I bought some of that NEW Berkley NanoFil Hybrid Braid....it does cast alot farther and takes some getting used to...And Yes, I am still pretty nimble...that's because I've been Mountain Goating for 4 years now!LOL


----------



## huskie muskie

Hello gentlemen. I've been keeping up with the posts about CJ since last summer when I bought my first boat (the second happiest day in a fisherman's life right?) Anyway, I live near Buck Creek and will be fishing the lake a lot more regularly now. I just wanted to introduce myself and soak up all of the advice I can for crappie fishing. I'm taking a young man out with me on Friday to test our luck. My name is Brian. I drive a beige 2006 Highlander Hybrid and fish from a 17' Tracker V-hull. 

I look forward to sharing information and stories with you all and hopefully running into you on the water, not literally of course!


----------



## Intimidator

huskie muskie said:


> Hello gentlemen. I've been keeping up with the posts about CJ since last summer when I bought my first boat (the second happiest day in a fisherman's life right?) Anyway, I live near Buck Creek and will be fishing the lake a lot more regularly now. I just wanted to introduce myself and soak up all of the advice I can for crappie fishing. I'm taking a young man out with me on Friday to test our luck. My name is Brian. I drive a beige 2006 Highlander Hybrid and fish from a 17' Tracker V-hull.
> 
> I look forward to sharing information and stories with you all and hopefully running into you on the water, not literally of course!


Welcome...Several of us are meeting at the Marina restaurant Saturday at 11:00 am to say Hi to others we have not met from this thread.

There are several recent posts (a couple pages back) about where the Crappie are...the water is in the 80's and they are in the Main lake around vertical structure or cover. 
Good Fishing, and hope you can make it on Saturday. Brent


----------



## sc83

Intimidator said:


> Was out early at 5:20 am. The Summer Bite is on!
> Fished at the Marina til about 7:30...Met up with Steve (SC83) and Doug and fished and chatted for awhile. Only caught 2 dink crappie and that was all I could muster. Left and went to Cajun Cliff until 9:30 and could only get 5 dink crappie to bite...and no Gators!
> Decide to hit Bass Cove and try to salvage the day....put on the LC square bill and on the second cast caught a 12 inch SM...3 or 4 casts later in another area caught a 16 inch LM, then a 3lb Kitty Kat...put the 2" swimmers on and fished the trees near Bass Cove...nothing!
> Went back to the Marina to see Aaron and Steve...Aaron was tearing up the gills but I couldn't get a Kat for him to reel in.
> And yes, I bought some of that NEW Berkley NanoFil Hybrid Braid....it does cast alot farther and takes some getting used to...And Yes, I am still pretty nimble...that's because I've been Mountain Goating for 4 years now!LOL


Didn't get out of work till almost 5 but made it up there around 620.Yeah it was a slow one to say the least. We stayed at the marina for about another twenty minutes after you left. We then went to the floating dock by the dam and fished for about another hour or so. I only managed one 18" cat there. Gonna see if my dad wants to go out froggin tonight.


----------



## spfldbassguy

huskie muskie said:


> Hello gentlemen. I've been keeping up with the posts about CJ since last summer when I bought my first boat (the second happiest day in a fisherman's life right?) Anyway, I live near Buck Creek and will be fishing the lake a lot more regularly now. I just wanted to introduce myself and soak up all of the advice I can for crappie fishing. I'm taking a young man out with me on Friday to test our luck. My name is Brian. I drive a beige 2006 Highlander Hybrid and fish from a 17' Tracker V-hull.
> 
> I look forward to sharing information and stories with you all and hopefully running into you on the water, not literally of course!


Well hello and welcome to the thread,tons of great info,funny stories and fantastic pictures. I'm positive that anything you want to know about all the species that swim in that lake can be found in this thread. Once again welcome and we'll be looking forward to all the good fishing reports you'll be posting.


----------



## spfldbassguy

sc83 said:


> Didn't get out of work till almost 5 but made it up there around 620.Yeah it was a slow one to say the least. We stayed at the marina for about another twenty minutes after you left. We then went to the floating dock by the dam and fished for about another hour or so. I only managed one 18" cat there. Gonna see if my dad wants to go out froggin tonight.


It's time to change tactics from springtime to summertime fishing. I for one am glad that the weather is getting hotter. I've always done my best bass and bluegill fishing when it's been hot. Hey atleast you landed that kitty over by the floating dock. Atleast you didn't go home with the smell of a skunk on ya.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> The Summer Bite is on!
> 
> And yes, I bought some of that NEW Berkley NanoFil Hybrid Braid....it does cast alot farther and takes some getting used to...And Yes, I am still pretty nimble...that's because I've been Mountain Goating for 4 years now!LOL


Time to get with the program and change tactics out there. Especially if you want some Gators from the bank,might have to do more of your fishing in the dark like you did awhile back. The bass fishing out there outta be heating up like the temps are so drop the crappie stuff and focus on them for a little bit. Would it kill you to not catch a boatload of slabs? LOL!

Hey did you give up on all that NEW line you bought in the winter? Maybe you outta switch back if you're gonna keep trying to hook and land the permanent docks,LMAO at that cast. Has Dale been giving you lessons?


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff (Crazy4SM) has a report that will make all the Gator Hunters smile! Jeff, Jeff, where are you.....! It almost made me go get a boat last night!LOL


----------



## kschupp

OK Guys, I'v been threatening to go to artificial for a long time now. In fact, this winter I bought about $100 of jig heads and bodies from Cowbellas. I have 2 questions though. 
First off, do you tie the jig heads directly to the line or use a snap/swivel? Second, every single painted jig head that I bought has paint in the jig eye, and I am having a real hard time getting it out. I bought a Rapela jig eye buster (actually game in a set), but it don't work worth a hoot. I"ve asked this question on CDC, and got several different answers. One of the guys suggested Mr. Twister jig eye cleaner, but I can't seem to find one of them. Any susggestion? Thanks....

Kent


----------



## spfldbassguy

kschupp said:


> OK Guys, I'v been threatening to go to artificial for a long time now. In fact, this winter I bought about $100 of jig heads and bodies from Cowbellas. I have 2 questions though.
> First off, do you tie the jig heads directly to the line or use a snap/swivel? Second, every single painted jig head that I bought has paint in the jig eye, and I am having a real hard time getting it out. I bought a Rapela jig eye buster (actually game in a set), but it don't work worth a hoot. I"ve asked this question on CDC, and got several different answers. One of the guys suggested Mr. Twister jig eye cleaner, but I can't seem to find one of them. Any susggestion? Thanks....
> 
> Kent


I've always just used an old hook to clean them out because I didn't like the supposed jig eye cleaners out there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Was planning on fishing for a couple of hours before but due to some unforeseen events I only actually fished for about 15 min before calling it a day. Caught 1 crappie on the Bisty Minnow crank though and didn't get any other bites on anything else but then again it's hard to fish correctly when you're pissed off.


----------



## Doctor

Thanks for bringing the maps Lowell that will bring back memories as a kid for me, looking forward to it with camera in hand.............Doc


----------



## bgrapala

Hooked up with Brent this morning around six and fished all over the lake until ending it about 1 at the marina. All in all I did pretty good, caught 5 largemouth, 1 smallmouth, and my first ever perch (on a crank of all things). Brent caught a decent largemouth at our second spot. Biggest fish came on a junebug strike king ocho worm. And a special thanks to northsouth for trying to get my lure. I appreciate the help man!! Brent we'll make a bass fisherman out of ya someday!!!


----------



## homebrew

kschupp said:


> OK Guys, I'v been threatening to go to artificial for a long time now. In fact, this winter I bought about $100 of jig heads and bodies from Cowbellas. I have 2 questions though.
> First off, do you tie the jig heads directly to the line or use a snap/swivel? Second, every single painted jig head that I bought has paint in the jig eye, and I am having a real hard time getting it out. I bought a Rapela jig eye buster (actually game in a set), but it don't work worth a hoot. I"ve asked this question on CDC, and got several different answers. One of the guys suggested Mr. Twister jig eye cleaner, but I can't seem to find one of them. Any susggestion? Thanks....
> 
> Kent


I tie directly to the jig. A loop knot is supposed to let the jig swim more naturally, but I use a palomar and cinch it up tight usually. Of course the palomar requires the line go through the eye twice, so the paint is a real pain. 

I use the little red eye cleaners when I can find them in my tackle box. They work, but not real well. An old hook also works. Probably the best thing to do is clean them up at home before you head out. Some brands are actually clean out of the box, I buy those whenever I can.

If you are switching from live bait crappie nibbles can really help the jig bite when it's slow. One of the few fishing products of that type that I will attest to. Kind of stinky and messy, but much easier to use than minnows!


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> OK Guys, I'v been threatening to go to artificial for a long time now. In fact, this winter I bought about $100 of jig heads and bodies from Cowbellas. I have 2 questions though.
> First off, do you tie the jig heads directly to the line or use a snap/swivel? Second, every single painted jig head that I bought has paint in the jig eye, and I am having a real hard time getting it out. I bought a Rapela jig eye buster (actually game in a set), but it don't work worth a hoot. I"ve asked this question on CDC, and got several different answers. One of the guys suggested Mr. Twister jig eye cleaner, but I can't seem to find one of them. Any susggestion? Thanks....
> 
> Kent


We will give you options...you will have to research and see what's best for you!

I used to use hooks to clean out the eyes, but after coming too close to impaling myself, I bought the Ardent Rigger from landbigfish.com. It's a multi tool with line clippers, line cutter, hook sharpener, jig eye cleaner, and line threader, it runs $9.99.
I also use Eagle Claw LAZER power Swivals with hyper snaps...on everything...I change lures alot and this helps me from tying all day long. I like these because they are thin and have a small profile...but are very strong and tough...they do not effect the action of baits.
I second homebrew on Crappie Niblets...wouldn't leave home without them!


----------



## Intimidator

Finally was able to spend some time and fish with bgrapala (Brian). He's a great person, a very talented Angler, and a welcome member to the WolfPack! I had a Blast talking and laughing and my results today sure showed it. I tried to show him different areas, cover locations, and Bass Hot Spots and he did well. 

I love the Berkley NanoFil Line...but I also lost ALOT of lures...12lb test does not "cut it" when you fish from the bank around rocks and other hazzards. I'm use to being able to pull lures free and this won't allow that. It is a good "Boat" line! I wanted to see how well it casted and I was on the rocks by the Old Boat Ramp and launched a 1/8 oz lure INTO the middle of the 1st set of Fish Attractors (just to see if I could do it)...of course I lost that one also!
I also took my deep water stuff to the shallow water area and had to hike back which lost me even more time fishing...losing valuable fishing time is not good when you like to talk as much as I do!LOL.
We met up with Steve (SBG) and talked and laughed for awhile and then hooked up with Jonny (NSOF) and his buddy and talked and laughed even more.
Overall the day was very nice and relaxing plus I added another friend that enjoys fishing CJ. 
I'm sorry guys...I just can't give up hope yet that Crappie and Walleye season is over from the Bank...until then, I can't fully become a "Bass Only" Angler that will make you proud!LOL


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Got down there wed night and took the dingy out at about 8 fished till 10:30 got 2 keeper eyes and one short, bites on every cast(Crappies. Gills. Small Perch.). Lost one-forgot the net!!!! Got up early the next morning, waited till six to get worms at buck creek c-o (no one opens early down there!) Planned on smashin em but couldn't buy a bite in the same spot! Moved down the the road bed and picked at the crappie/whitebass until MR. PRO jones drove through my whitebass school, HA HOPE THAT SINKER BROKE YOUR WINDSHIELD  Then it got a little warm, hit cajun flats and hooked up with a perch, went swimmin. Aimed back for the roadbed and my day got made when I saw Brent castin the ole bass gear HAHA Tried talkin some sense into him but us broke fellas have a different way of looking at things    JK had some good laughs and coulda had a great vid of tryin to get b-g rapalas line off a rock-HOLY SH!T! Came back to the road bed trollin, right off the boat ramp and got a bite 3/4oz. 60 back gold harness just as fast as I could let it out. Crappie and whitebass were all over it, went to the marina to get more worms and by then i couldn't find em again. Had a stringer of 10 wb and 4 crappies. Not a bad 2 trips, need a new pull cord on the ole johnson though  
Jonny


----------



## spfldbassguy

I might be considered a jackass for what I'm about to type but here goes. How many more times can all the spots that had stuff put on them be posted on the internet? Maybe the reason there's always someone on certain spots is because they've read it over and over and decided to check it out. Just so happens it holds plenty of fish so they take that spot every chance they get. Never gonna be able to mark it now because it's somebodys' "Honey Hole". I know,I know the info had to be posted as per the rules with those in charge with the state but enough is enough already. It's been put out there time and time again. If people don't know where all the stuff was placed out by now then they don't deserve to know. I guarantee everyone that most of those spots will overfished by fall if not already. The project was meant to help the fish of CJ become bigger,stronger and more viable but they'll never get the opportunity to do so because they will have been caught and taken home for dinner. It's just made it a little easier for certain people to actually locate the fish,catch them,and take them home to eat. I'd almost bet that 99% of the boats that hit CJ has GPS and if they've been following the info then they're marked in the units and get hit repeatedly. So I propose no more mentioning those spots until new spots have seen the same treatment as the ones before. Sorry if I offended anyone with this little rant.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I might be considered a jackass for what I'm about to type but here goes. How many more times can all the spots that had stuff put on them be posted on the internet? Maybe the reason there's always someone on certain spots is because they've read it over and over and decided to check it out. Just so happens it holds plenty of fish so they take that spot every chance they get. Never gonna be able to mark it now because it's somebodys' "Honey Hole". I know,I know the info had to be posted as per the rules with those in charge with the state but enough is enough already. It's been put out there time and time again. If people don't know where all the stuff was placed out by now then they don't deserve to know. I guarantee everyone that most of those spots will overfished by fall if not already. The project was meant to help the fish of CJ become bigger,stronger and more viable but they'll never get the opportunity to do so because they will have been caught and taken home for dinner. It's just made it a little easier for certain people to actually locate the fish,catch them,and take them home to eat. I'd almost bet that 99% of the boats that hit CJ has GPS and if they've been following the info then they're marked in the units and get hit repeatedly. So I propose no more mentioning those spots until new spots have seen the same treatment as the ones before. Sorry if I offended anyone with this little rant.


You, my friend, are correct...the cover will never be able to do it's intended job, but may continue to be a perch hatchery. It will hold dinks but nothing else because all the legal fish are being poached...I'm afraid we have finally made CJ easy to fish....for everyone. If you go out any day, you see boats parked at all the fish attractors, Crabil House, foundation, West shoreline, ES, S Breakwater, and people lined along the areas around the Marina. I talked to 2 fishermen yesterday who were upset because the trees at the HC platform were no longer producing and they had no where else to fish...I laughed and walked away! Instead of protecting fish we made them easy prey for lazy fishermen!

I do know that all of the Schulers Bucket Cover that has been sunk...has been kept a very NICE secret...maybe this will be our next project!


----------



## huskie muskie

Hello guys, it's the new guy again. Just thought I would say I'm heading out today and will provide a full report later today of how we do. 

I also wanted to respond to the subject of making Buck Creek too easy to fish. That may be true, but for me, I practice catch and release so no worries about me poaching the big ones! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend and I'm gonna try to make it to the marina tomorrow to put some faces with screen names. :Banane48:


----------



## Intimidator

Just woke up from my nap! Fished this morning from 3am til 7am at Cajun Flats. Ended up with 2 keeper Gators (22 and 24 inches) and 2 "Shorties" on the 3.8 Lime/Chartruese. Also caught a few smaller crappie and 5 decent WB when I switched to a 2.8 Lime/Chartreuse. I kept the Smaller Gator for Supper. 

Looked and Sounded like the Marina was having another party....if the ODNR needs money all they have to do is show up to the Marina at night and they could probably write all the open container violations they wanted... heck, they could also write all the illegal fish tickets they wanted (I guess illegal is the NEW legal...illegal/legal aliens, illegal/legal poaching, illegal/legal littering, etc)...but that might also keep the rift-raft out of the Parks...and we wouldn't want that! Now that I'm on a roll...the Damn Geese need to be thinned out...I'm for shooting every one of the dag namit things...and believe me they are GOOD eatin'. I'm tired of walking through Goose poo everywhere I go. I'm sure by now the population is strong and stable...bring on the dogs to keep them away, this is another fine mess the Government/ODNR has created. Did I mention they could put on several Rangers at each park just to write tickets and this would be self sustaining for the Spring, Summer, and Fall...OOPS, I forgot, we can't harass anyone who does something illegal/legal we don't want to make anyone feel unwanted or treated unfairly even if they are doing things that are ILLEGAL! I CAN"T EVEN GET AHOLD OF ANYONE TO HELP WHEN I SEE ILLEGAL STUFF HAPPENING...why do we have laws? Just for moral people to abide by and watch others continually throw it back into our face! I'm fed up!!!!!

Hopefully, I can calm down and get back out during the day to polish my Bassin' Skills...so I can make Steve and Brian proud again!


----------



## Intimidator

huskie muskie said:


> Hello guys, it's the new guy again. Just thought I would say I'm heading out today and will provide a full report later today of how we do.
> 
> I also wanted to respond to the subject of making Buck Creek too easy to fish. That may be true, but for me, I practice catch and release so no worries about me poaching the big ones!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend and I'm gonna try to make it to the marina tomorrow to put some faces with screen names. :Banane48:


Listen, we are not upset with true fishermen who understand C&R, taking what you need, or having fish on hand to eat...the problem is we watch people sit on one cover spot all day and pillage it, then they come right back day after day...then move to the next spot when it's worn out...all because the locations were made public for everyone to "Enjoy"...the whole reason at the beginning was for perch re-population and to give fish cover that had been decreasing as the lake aged. What was created was "Honey-Holes" that people now fight over because they are to lazy to learn the lake...I guess this is now considered normal human behavior...but, not to me. There is not one person on this thread that will not help you to learn CJ...if you take time to learn about the lake, then you have a vested interest in it, and will hopefully become it's guardian for future generations. I have seen CJ when it EARNED the title as "Lake Erie JR", I watched it's decline...and it being reborn...and I want to see it back to the Glory Days!

I look forward to meeting you tomorrow! I'll be around the Lake early, before the get together...driving a Shiney RED GMC CREW 4x4 (the plates give it away!)


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> You, my friend, are correct...the cover will never be able to do it's intended job, but may continue to be a perch hatchery. It will hold dinks but nothing else because all the legal fish are being poached...I'm afraid we have finally made CJ easy to fish....for everyone. If you go out any day, you see boats parked at all the fish attractors, Crabil House, foundation, West shoreline, ES, S Breakwater, and people lined along the areas around the Marina. I talked to 2 fishermen yesterday who were upset because the trees at the HC platform were no longer producing and they had no where else to fish...I laughed and walked away! Instead of protecting fish we made them easy prey for lazy fishermen!
> 
> I do know that all of the Schulers Bucket Cover that has been sunk...has been kept a very NICE secret...maybe this will be our next project!


Don't get me wrong anyone because I think the effort put forth was well intended but more forethought should've been used in reguards to how much and when the info was/is released to the general public. You're correct in stating that CJ is now an easier place to fish,people used to have to work a little bit to get into some fish consistently but not anymore. You add in easier access to those spots with all the people that takes EVERYTHING they catch and it's bad news. If people don't think that there's people still taking everything then they need to wake up. For everyone of us that doesn't take fish everytime out I'd guess that there's atlleast three that does and they do it multiple times a week(hell even in a single day). Then add in the year round fishing aspect and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that all the hard work the "Friends" have done to this point will become a nice gesture. See you're a better man than me because I would've said something snideassed to them if I would've heard them say that. I don't fault anyone for taking some fish to eat but there has to be selective harvesting when doing so. Look at the "ponds" across the street and it's bass population,it's been decimated by the fools that keep every single one they hook and land. Then they bitch and moan that the bass fishing sucks there now,well duh Mr.Professor.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I agree with both of you guys. It is a whole other world out there now. Better but not great I guess!


----------



## Thommes

Intimidator said:


> Just woke up from my nap! Fished this morning from 3am til 7am at Cajun Flats. Ended up with 2 keeper Gators (22 and 24 inches) and 2 "Shorties" on the 3.8 Lime/Chartruese. Also caught a few smaller crappie and 5 decent WB when I switched to a 2.8 Lime/Chartreuse. I kept the Smaller Gator for Supper.
> 
> Looked and Sounded like the Marina was having another party....if the ODNR needs money all they have to do is show up to the Marina at night and they could probably write all the open container violations they wanted... heck, they could also write all the illegal fish tickets they wanted (I guess illegal is the NEW legal...illegal/legal aliens, illegal/legal poaching, illegal/legal littering, etc)...but that might also keep the rift-raft out of the Parks...and we wouldn't want that! Now that I'm on a roll...the Damn Geese need to be thinned out...I'm for shooting every one of the dag namit things...and believe me they are GOOD eatin'. I'm tired of walking through Goose poo everywhere I go. I'm sure by now the population is strong and stable...bring on the dogs to keep them away, this is another fine mess the Government/ODNR has created. Did I mention they could put on several Rangers at each park just to write tickets and this would be self sustaining for the Spring, Summer, and Fall...OOPS, I forgot, we can't harass anyone who does something illegal/legal we don't want to make anyone feel unwanted or treated unfairly even if they are doing things that are ILLEGAL! I CAN"T EVEN GET AHOLD OF ANYONE TO HELP WHEN I SEE ILLEGAL STUFF HAPPENING...why do we have laws? Just for moral people to abide by and watch others continually throw it back into our face! I'm fed up!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully, I can calm down and get back out during the day to polish my Bassin' Skills...so I can make Steve and Brian proud again!


I hear you... on all counts. Makes me sick when I see the poaching. Limits are there for a REASON. However, don't worry. We are strictly CPR. Should help sleep better knowing that you'll still be able to keep catching all those dink catchfish...


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I agree with both of you guys. It is a whole other world out there now. Better but not great I guess!


This morning I had to listen to 2 drunks yelling and cussing all the time I was fishing...now I'm an adult and that didn't bother me, but when they started throwing rocks and whatever else in the water I was just alittle miffed, then I watched as they tried to "stumble" to where their vehicle was parked, and proceded to drive intoxicated...which may be illegal. After dawn when you could really see...the area where they were fishing was a disaster. Luckily they left all their plastic bags and 2 empty cases of Pabst. I was able to get all of the empties and all of the trash in the 10...yes 10 Kroger Bags, to drop them off in the trash cans. 

When I lived in SC, they used the inmates at the local jails to clean up trash along the roadways and in State Parks....it was called a "Chain Gang" and it worked! Or how about people collecting Welfare (that are able to work), this would be an incentive to get a job!

Our Parks are a disaster and some common sense would go a long way!

If the ODNR is reading this (maybe they only read this when I post to tell everyone to "Plant" Schuler Trees) please inform us who we can call to report all this illegal stuff to...preferably someone who will show up to bust them while it is happening.

I don't know if it is just a coincidence or not but since the BANK cover locations have been spread, more people and more trash are found in those areas...and that is a visible statement! The Marina, West Bank, Whiskey Island, MBR, anywhere trees have been "planted" that can be reached by bank, the litter is greater than in other areas! 
Kinda a no-brainer if I was a "POOR" State that needed to make a few bucks...but since they have signs posted than you will receive a $250 MINIMUM fine for littering...that is enough! Poaching Small fish is what...$110 bucks for each fish....OMVI is worth what...thousands! Dang, a couple more full time Rangers would pay for themselves quickly! How about one on the West Bank and one on the East Bank at night and one during the day for awhile. My RANT is officially over....I feel better....til the next time!


----------



## Intimidator

Thommes said:


> I hear you... on all counts. Makes me sick when I see the poaching. Limits are there for a REASON. However, don't worry. We are strictly CPR. Should help sleep better knowing that you'll still be able to keep catching all those dink catchfish...


We'll try to have a get together at CJ and I will prepare some Kitty Kat for everyone....then you can see how wonderful it is! 
Chick-Fil-A's new ad should say...."Eat Mor Cat"!


----------



## fshman_165

I just wanted to chime in that many of us have fished the lake for a long time before the friends started placing attractors. Some of us have been catching limits for many years in alot of the spots that now have attractors. You are going to see people fishing these areas and thats life. The lake is not going to get fished out. CJ has always had plenty of keepers and the attractors will act as hatcheries and a safe haven for the juveniles . To be honest..I have only fished around a few sets...one is in the middle of what used to be a great walleye spot. The eyes have moved to another area close to it, since the attractors have been placed there. Most of the largest crappies are still found in the spots that I have fished for almost 30 years, nowhere near the attractors.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Hey Brent, I think I found something for you to show off all your catches:

http://deals.woot.com/deals/details...roof-sportsman-5-mp-digital-camera-with-flash


----------



## easytobeme03

ok,, kind of a reply to several subjects,, first the keeping of illegal size fish and trash,, i really agree with all and wish they ( PARK RANGERS ) would really crack down on checking size limits and make people take their trash with them,, i lived in South Carolina a few years and the rangers there are ON TOP of their areas,, 


Now to the cover placed at C.J.,,,,, my self and several other good fishermen and women within the last couple of years have chipped in and done all we can do for Mother C.J,, I agree that the cover is a two edged sword,, it has both its good points and its bad points .. The bad points are not due to the cover however but the nature of the people that use the lake.. SO with a voice of reason and experience,, the cover was placed to add habitat for fish to eat and spawn,,, it is doing its job very well i can assure you,, For the fisherman who love C.J and the Wolf Pack,,, C.J.'s cover is still really new ,, not only to the fish but the people who fish there,, the lake has withstood the test of time,, granted the Quality and quantity of sizable keeper fish has declined over the years yet even before the cover was added we were still able to catch sizeable fish if you knew the lake and patterns ,, now with the new cover being put in in the last 2 years the fish have yet to settle into the new patterns for the lake and the fishermen for the most part have not figured out the fish,,, 

keep in mind that with all the changes made to the lake in the last few years EVERYTHING is changing and honestly even with all the things we see that we dont like the change IS for the better... 

The plankton that the bait fish eat have someplace to get established,, the forage fish have a place to find food and the predator fish have a place to find food and we as fisherman have a NEW challenge in figuring out the new patterns as they change to continully catch quality fish,,, it will take a few years yet for the lake to SETTLE into the new patterns not only for the fish but the fishermen as well,,,, these weekend warriors and the ones who treat the cover like a fat kid with a piece of chocolate cake will all go away in time but mother C.J will still be here and still be a challenge to the fishermen upon her waters and shoreline alike,,,,


Be patient young grasshopper time will see the truth and quality of all the hard work , faith and love that has been put back into our beautiful lake !


----------



## chuck71

"Friends" good work guys... Even with people constantly fishing the cover lake will be better off.

I plan on being out there tomorrow morning about 6:15 trying to catch those elusive eye's. Got a seat open if someone is wants to come out and help a couple weekend warriors out???


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> I just wanted to chime in that many of us have fished the lake for a long time before the friends started placing attractors. Some of us have been catching limits for many years in alot of the spots that now have attractors. You are going to see people fishing these areas and thats life. The lake is not going to get fished out. CJ has always had plenty of keepers and the attractors will act as hatcheries and a safe haven for the juveniles . To be honest..I have only fished around a few sets...one is in the middle of what used to be a great walleye spot. The eyes have moved to another area close to it, since the attractors have been placed there. Most of the largest crappies are still found in the spots that I have fished for almost 30 years, nowhere near the attractors.


Hey Pete, I understand your point, and I understand making maps for the baitshop and CJ offices...I do not understand putting all the GPS locations, and maps, and pictures on the web so every person who has never fished CJ can now come out and catch fish...I hope you are right....but when we start seeing more and more boats and shore fishermen pounding the same spots we found in the 70's...you'll se how quick a lake can turn!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Agreed. During the majority of the summer there are largely only juvenille fish in them with only a few predators lurking about. The vast majority of "keepers' are else where feeding on the summer food chain, including the very abundant shad. From late fall into early winter will be the next "good' times for them as far as "keeper fish"...they are only 1 part of a much LARGER picture, not a magic "fix'; it is their less spectacular LONG TERM effect that is the goalL...


Wrong! The Marina cover was emptied of large fish soon after the first ice and did not recover until the Pre-Spawn.

My larger picture for the lake is Moon lit plantings that do not have to be disclosed.


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Now to the cover placed at C.J.,,,,, my self and several other good fishermen and women within the last couple of years have chipped in and done all we can do for Mother C.J,, I agree that the cover is a two edged sword,, it has both its good points and its bad points .. The bad points are not due to the cover however but the nature of the people that use the lake.. SO with a voice of reason and experience,, the cover was placed to add habitat for fish to eat and spawn,,, it is doing its job very well i can assure you,, For the fisherman who love C.J and the Wolf Pack,,, C.J.'s cover is still really new ,, not only to the fish but the people who fish there,, the lake has withstood the test of time,, granted the Quality and quantity of sizable keeper fish has declined over the years yet even before the cover was added we were still able to catch sizeable fish if you knew the lake and patterns ,, now with the new cover being put in in the last 2 years the fish have yet to settle into the new patterns for the lake and the fishermen for the most part have not figured out the fish,,,
> 
> keep in mind that with all the changes made to the lake in the last few years EVERYTHING is changing and honestly even with all the things we see that we dont like the change IS for the better...
> 
> The plankton that the bait fish eat have someplace to get established,, the forage fish have a place to find food and the predator fish have a place to find food and we as fisherman have a NEW challenge in figuring out the new patterns as they change to continully catch quality fish,,, it will take a few years yet for the lake to SETTLE into the new patterns not only for the fish but the fishermen as well,,,, these weekend warriors and the ones who treat the cover like a fat kid with a piece of chocolate cake will all go away in time but mother C.J will still be here and still be a challenge to the fishermen upon her waters and shoreline alike,,,,
> 
> 
> Be patient young grasshopper time will see the truth and quality of all the hard work , faith and love that has been put back into our beautiful lake !


I do not disagree that what we did was good....I disagree with continually publicizing it so more and more people know where it is...let it die....the ODNR got what they wanted...disclosure was in the form of the maps...now some of us are thumping are collective chests that we did this great thing and it's going to be detremental. There was no reason to print the GPS locations on here or the other websites, nor maps, nor pictures! I sure hope we do not regret this!


----------



## huskie muskie

Got out today for the first time this season, wohoo! ha ha We caught about 10 crappie, no monsters but all made a healthy return to the lake. We were using crappie minnows on slip bobbers around the drop off to the North of the Marina. Then we trolled Erie Deeries down by whiskey, the dam and picnic area and got :S Water was in the low 80's fished from around 10:30 to 2:30.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Moved down the the road bed and picked at the crappie/whitebass until MR. PRO jones drove through my whitebass school, HA HOPE THAT SINKER BROKE YOUR WINDSHIELD
> 
> I keep forgetting to tell you that I'm proud of you!


----------



## db1534

Too many fish---less bait for them---makes a lake full of small fish---nothing wrong to keep some for the skillet---DNR it not put a size limit on fish for you to throw them all back.


----------



## Intimidator

db1534 said:


> Too many fish---less bait for them---makes a lake full of small fish---nothing wrong to keep some for the skillet---DNR it not put a size limit on fish for you to throw them all back.


We agree with that...most of us enjoy eating legal fish...but there is way too much poaching going on! Some of us are very vocal to those who keep illegal fish and some day it will turn ugly...the State needs to enforce this law or do away with it. The people who abide by the law are mostly the people who did not keep small fish anyway!


----------



## db1534

HOT SPOTS:

#9G N 39 57.715 W 83 44.715 10 "C" trees in line shallow to deep in 8- 15 fow in the inside turn just NW of the Visitor`s Center lower parking lot turn around #9H N 39 57.360 W 83 44.702 10 "C" trees in line shallow to deep in 8-15 fow due N of Visitor`s Center lower parking lot turn around (both these sets will be used by the Corp`s Kid`s Fishing Program) 311D N 39 57.165 W 83 43.710 10 "C" trees parallel to shore in 8- 12 fow on E side of former main boat ramp area #16 West set N 39 57.484 W 83 43.270 10 "C" trees in line shallow to deep in 8- 15 fow approx 80` W of Handicap Fishing Platform #16 east set N 39 57.463 W 83 43.228 10 "C" trees in line shallow to deep in 8- 12 fow approx 40` E of Handicap Fishing Platform due N of sign post ***WARNING- the #18 series of attractors are on the South side of a gravel bar that is 18 INCHES DEEP at summer pool 400` due W of the small point ! DO NOT attempt to go N to S or vice versa less than that distance !*** #18AA N 39 57.565 W 83 43.387 3 "C" trees in 8-12 fow on S side of the gravel bar W of the bouys #18AAA N 39 57.561 W 83 43.365 3 "C" trees in 8- 12 fow on S side of gravel bar W of bouys. In addition, #15A has 6 "C" trees added in line parallel to shore in approx 12 fow, #15B has 4 "C" trees added (2 X 2) at 12 fow, #15C has 2 "C" trees added at 12 fow, and #17 has 12 "C" trees added roughly in a circle in 8- 15 fow. Last but not least EVERY "BB" set inside the Marina`s S breakwater now has 2 "C" trees in 15 fow on their deep ends where the riprap ends and the Marina bottom begins.

I'll post these ALL YEAR long for everyone to enjoy!!!!!  

dear, spfldbluegillguy

this video is for you buddy:


----------



## walleyejigger

homebrew said:


> I tie directly to the jig. A loop knot is supposed to let the jig swim more naturally, but I use a palomar and cinch it up tight usually. Of course the palomar requires the line go through the eye twice, so the paint is a real pain.
> 
> I use the little red eye cleaners when I can find them in my tackle box. They work, but not real well. An old hook also works. Probably the best thing to do is clean them up at home before you head out. Some brands are actually clean out of the box, I buy those whenever I can.
> 
> If you are switching from live bait crappie nibbles can really help the jig bite when it's slow. One of the few fishing products of that type that I will attest to. Kind of stinky and messy, but much easier to use than minnows!


northland makes a good jig hook cleaner i use a large 5/0 jig hook work fine . i usuly clean the eyes as i paint them i make all of my jigs


----------



## Doctor

Everybody still showing up at the marina restaurant at 11 on saturday, I plan on being there with camera in hand Lowell I want pictures of your maps, see everyone Saturday..........Doc


----------



## Intimidator

db1534 said:


> HOT SPOTS:
> 
> I'll post these ALL YEAR long for everyone to enjoy!!!!!
> 
> dear, spfldbluegillguy
> 
> this video is for you buddy: YouTube - &#x202a;Justin Timberlake - Cry Me A River&#x202c;&rlm;


So why did you feel it necessary to bring SpringfieldBassGuy into this, that was not needed or deserved...kinda childish if you ask me! I'm the one who believes that no one except the people who put the cover in and the ODNR should have been given access to this info and my mind will never be changed. Some of us have serious concerns about what is happening at CJ. Just because you were given the info and show up a few times does not mean that everything is OK. If you truely believe that what your promising to do benefits CJ then you are sadly mistaken. I have seen lakes larger than CJ depleted in 2 years. I'm getting PM's from people from Cincy to Northern Ohio wanting maps of the Structure etc. More and more people are coming from CC, EF, GLSM, Indian, Rocky, etc and only fish the posted cover...I have bank fishermen from different parts of Ohio telling me how many trees they have hit and asking if I know why they aren't producing. I have planted trees and not told a soul...I check them every once in a while when no one is near...and they still hold BIG Fish...this was the purpose....not to help lazy fishermen that want a easy "Poach" or to turn CJ into a 2 year wonder! Anglers would have benefitted even more if the cover would have been allowed to do it's entire job...not just holding fry and dinks...Anglers would have figured things out and found the cover....like they're suppose to do...your basic fisherman who could care less about the lake, can catch all they want during the spawn...anywhere on the lake...the cover should have been kept quiet for the benefit of the lake and the fish!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Everybody still showing up at the marina restaurant at 11 on saturday, I plan on being there with camera in hand Lowell I want pictures of your maps, see everyone Saturday..........Doc


You buying lunch! 
See ya there!


----------



## easytobeme03

I for one agree with brent,, the cover info should have been made available to the ODNR per their request and requirement to allow us to put cover in a flat bottom ( for the most part ) lake,,, the people who continually posr exact locations in my opinion care absolutely nothing for the lake or the benefit that the cover CAN offer,,, I also have seen lakes larger than CJ be fished so hard that within 2 to 3 years produce nothing but small fish,, just as CJ has for the past 8 to 10 years, Sure in the past 10 years you could catch a FEW sizable fish in a year of fishing,, the last 2 years have produced a major increase in sizable fish that was available to all fishermen form boat or bank,,, 

So i have to say that public posting of the cover makes it easy pickings for lazy fishermen who should have to work the lake like every other fisherman or sportsman,,, way to go to the public posters to make fishing CJ like fishing in a barrel


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> So why did you feel it necessary to bring SpringfieldBassGuy into this, that was not needed or deserved...kinda childish if you ask me!


I agree LOL that was a D move!
Thanks Brent. 
I was proud of my aim. 

Also to the guys in the gray sea nymph with the evinrude. FIND YOUR OWN SPOT. 
For the guys in the brown/red tracker with the merc. Please don't anchor on MY bouy! 
Thanks
Lets be nice guys


----------



## easytobeme03

Here is a post from another thread of other waters as an example of PUBLICLY posting exact info on a lake 


QUOTE ( Most fishermen who have been on here for any amount of time have been burned by posting something about their favorite spot. There are a pile of people on here who never post, but just wait for someone else to do all the hard work of finding biting fish, then descend on the posted spots. Randomly asking for everyone to give up their honey holes in public is not likely to net you much. Hang around a bit, and you'll see many posts like yours, and eventually you'll come to be frustrated by them. Better yet, post up with details of your adventures. You get what you give, mostly, and if you met most any of these guys on the river, they'd tell you much more than you'll get here.)


----------



## spfldbassguy

db1534 said:


> Too many fish---less bait for them---makes a lake full of small fish---nothing wrong to keep some for the skillet---DNR it not put a size limit on fish for you to throw them all back.


You obviously didn't really read what I posted did you? I didn't say that people couldn't keep fish I mentioned the ones keeping EVERYTHING that they catch. I also know why the size limit was put in place no need for you to explain it to me or anyone else. The lake isn't hurting for food for all the fish in it either. The shad population is huge and add in all the offspring of the fish and there's plenty of food. That's not even counting the crawfish population in there either.


----------



## spfldbassguy

db1534 said:


> HOT SPOTS:
> 
> #9G N 39 57.715 W 83 44.715 10 "C" trees in line shallow to deep in 8- 15 fow in the inside turn just NW of the Visitor`s Center lower parking lot turn around #9H N 39 57.360 W 83 44.702 10 "C" trees in line shallow to deep in 8-15 fow due N of Visitor`s Center lower parking lot turn around (both these sets will be used by the Corp`s Kid`s Fishing Program) 311D N 39 57.165 W 83 43.710 10 "C" trees parallel to shore in 8- 12 fow on E side of former main boat ramp area #16 West set N 39 57.484 W 83 43.270 10 "C" trees in line shallow to deep in 8- 15 fow approx 80` W of Handicap Fishing Platform #16 east set N 39 57.463 W 83 43.228 10 "C" trees in line shallow to deep in 8- 12 fow approx 40` E of Handicap Fishing Platform due N of sign post ***WARNING- the #18 series of attractors are on the South side of a gravel bar that is 18 INCHES DEEP at summer pool 400` due W of the small point ! DO NOT attempt to go N to S or vice versa less than that distance !*** #18AA N 39 57.565 W 83 43.387 3 "C" trees in 8-12 fow on S side of the gravel bar W of the bouys #18AAA N 39 57.561 W 83 43.365 3 "C" trees in 8- 12 fow on S side of gravel bar W of bouys. In addition, #15A has 6 "C" trees added in line parallel to shore in approx 12 fow, #15B has 4 "C" trees added (2 X 2) at 12 fow, #15C has 2 "C" trees added at 12 fow, and #17 has 12 "C" trees added roughly in a circle in 8- 15 fow. Last but not least EVERY "BB" set inside the Marina`s S breakwater now has 2 "C" trees in 15 fow on their deep ends where the riprap ends and the Marina bottom begins.
> 
> I'll post these ALL YEAR long for everyone to enjoy!!!!!
> 
> dear, spfldbluegillguy
> 
> this video is for you buddy: YouTube - &#x202a;Justin Timberlake - Cry Me A River&#x202c;&rlm;


Oh you got jokes don't you. You obvioulsy don't give a crap about CJ and what it could and should become. Keep on posting that crap and watch how fast the lake goes downhill. It's finally starting to get even better but now with this damn info being put out there over and over it's gonna be ruined. Also anyone grown man that posts a video link to a Justin Timberlake video must be a little bit on the fruity side.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Debra Walters of ODNR has again requested the GPS position for #20. It is on the North side of the Camper`s point 40- 50` directly North of where the old Buck creek Lane runs into the lake. There should be 10 "C" trees in a line parallel to the shore in approx. 10- 15 fow. Post it here, please...our "lost" group. Thank You!


Then tell her to go get in a boat and go mark it for herself.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Sorry for not making it today at 11, I have my daughter this weekend. We'll have to have another get together some other time so I can meet everyone also.

I'm not choosing sides here, but, here goes. Correct me if I'm wrong Lowell, but isn't Debra one of the ones who OK'd us to do the tree project to better our fishing at CJ? I know the project is helping b/c I've caught a considerable number of fish the past two years vs in the past. I do agree that there are people keeping everything they catch, and taking double maybe even triple their daily bag limits. I also know there are people, like Brent is saying, going out at nights, leaving trash and needs stopped, even if we have to do it ourselves if the rangers won't. I know they are spread thin, but I think the Springfield white trash is worse than any other local lake and I believe if word spreads that we have coverage to bust poachers and get $4000 worth of under sized fish per person on a weekend, word will spread and people will start to follow the law. I'd even like to see a ranger be posted at the exit of the Marina at the office checking trunks and bed of trucks and even livewells of fish if they don't want to sit at the MBR in the sun, they can have a shack with A/C and wait for people leaving, or even have volunteers work shifts to check and have the authority to write tickets, hell, I'd volunteer for hours just to cut down on all the illegal stuff going on. 

The weekend we were dropping trees, I showed Brent an older guy and looked like his grandson cutting fillets off fish and dropping the carcass in the water and putting the fillets in their cooler and he went over to him and told him he can't do that. While a little bit later, Brent saw a whole basket of under sized fish and told the guy to dump them or face a huge fine. I mean how can people do that, when they see members working at the lake and not think they don't know the law and do it right in front of them?


----------



## downtime8763

Plan on fishing CJ on Monday morning and will have my camera with me to send pice if I catch anything as well as others who do. It wouldn't surprise me if someone used explosives to fish CJ and got away with it the way things are going their.It's to bad the officers are spread to thin to police the poachers on CJ, looks as though what the Friends of C J has done to help the lake is being abused by a few who call them self s fisherman.


----------



## walleyejigger

missed the meeting this morning . had my grandson out this morning wile i was pre fishing for the walleye tourny on sunday . did meet cjpolecat at the marina when we took a natuer break he had a blast see pics 








his first walleygator 17"


----------



## Intimidator

Alright Guys...I had the pleasure today of meeting the "Walleye Queen" Debra Walters who is the Aquatic Biologist for the ODNR and probably one of our best resources when it comes to CJ. She came to answer questions and offer support with the issues we are having at CJ and she also just wanted to sit down and put faces to names who post of this thread. She spoke very favorable of the info that we gather and asked opinions on future projects.
First of all...Any illegal activity should be referred to any of the posted numbers...THEN call the 1-800-POACHER hotline so a RECORD can be made. Try to give as much info as possible (Sex, Race, Approx Age, Vehicle and Plates if possible, The Infractions, Location, Time, and Date), this will go into a file and when several reports are filed from a certain lake...action is taken, and the Lake becomes a HOT Watch item! But to get to this step we have to make reports. You can also email Debra, to do this just PM me and I will give you her work email and she can also file the report.

GPS locations of the cover/structure had to go to Her only, no where else...then she notified or posted per the law. Period...The End!

She totally understands our frustration and knows we care about the lake...and asked for us to work with her to make things better. We provide her with info on the progress of the rebirth and the info will be instrumental for any additional projects. She is a member of this board but can only monitor it. So any info that you can post is important...Do not give away "secret" locations etc. but post how healthy the fish look, what their bellies are full of, depth caught if you want, water temps, and any other info you feel comfortable giving, if you do not want to post critical info on this thread..please PM me and I will give you her E-mail. If you think certain cover is providing benefit to CJ, or where you think would be a good place to maybe place more cover please post or PM me and I will give you her email...All of this info is important to the continual improvement of CJ. This is just the beginning of the rebirth, please do what you can to provide info to keep the lake and fishing improvement going at CJ and to help stop the poaching and littering! Good Fishing To All! Brent


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> missed the meeting this morning . had my grandson out this morning wile i was pre fishing for the walleye tourny on sunday . did meet cjpolecat at the marina when we took a natuer break he had a blast see pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his first walleygator 17"


Very Nice! Congrats on his first "Gator"! 
What time are the weigh-ins tomorrow?


----------



## Intimidator

It was very nice to be able to meet everyone that could make it today...what a great group of fishermen! It really helps to be able to put a face to a screen name and be able to say Hi when we see each other out. SSouthard is working on the decals etc and is taking care of the art work costs.
There were also several good fishing reports also shared from today. I started out early again and caught an early 16" LM and a 2lb Channel, then I met chuck71 and got to see BlueBoats New Blue Boat. Hooked up with "The Guppy" and we caught almost every fish in the lake except a Carp ( I ended up with 3 Cats that were spared the Grease)...we caught several Gators, and missed a couple, and had several nice bites...so we felt good about the day! I'll be back out tomorrow bright and early! Good Fishing To All! Brent


----------



## backlashed

walleyejigger said:


> missed the meeting this morning . had my grandson out this morning wile i was pre fishing for the walleye tourny on sunday . did meet cjpolecat at the marina when we took a natuer break he had a blast


Now that's a GREAT day!


----------



## bgrapala

I really wanted to make it up but got called into work at the last minute...Good to hear it went well though!!


----------



## easytobeme03

Lowell H Turner;1249945
"opinions we were REQUIRED to post it.
Fishing them EXCLUSIVELY for "trophy fish' is unrealistic said:


> Ok first off no WE nor YOU were REQUIRED to post the locations... The REQUIREMENT was to give ALL locations by GPS to the ODNR ,,THEY were required by law to make them public knowledge however they saw fit PERIOD...
> 
> as for fish sense ,,, are you for real ? EVERY ANGLER in the world KNOWS that cover attracts baitfish which in turn attracts BIGGER fish etc etc etc ...
> 
> While Most DENSE cover does NOT hold TROPHY fish ,, they DO use it as a feeding ground when placed in proper conjunction with deep water that has the ability to sustain the larger fish with as little as wasted energy as possible that allows them fast easy access to cover that holds bait fish for them to eat..
> 
> While I commend you on your effort ,,that has helped get people together to help CJ you are doing the lake more harm by posting it for easy access to lazy FISHERMAN while the anglers of the lake do all the work
> 
> 
> THATS my OPINION of course!%


----------



## easytobeme03

Congratulations cuz on your grandson's first walleye !!


----------



## walleyejigger

easytobeme03 said:


> Congratulations cuz on your grandson's first walleye !!


thanks cuz hopefully i can find its great grand ma and paw for the turny


----------



## easytobeme03

check your PM


----------



## Tin Guppy

It was good to met you guys today at lunch. Went back out for a couple hours ended up getting 2 eyes 19+ 16 , 6 gills,2 wb,1 perch,1 crappie and 1 cat. Good luck guys.


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> Ok first off no WE nor YOU were REQUIRED to post the locations... The REQUIREMENT was to give ALL locations by GPS to the ODNR ,,THEY were required by law to make them public knowledge however they saw fit PERIOD...
> 
> as for fish sense ,,, are you for real ? EVERY ANGLER in the world KNOWS that cover attracts baitfish which in turn attracts BIGGER fish etc etc etc ...
> 
> While Most DENSE cover does NOT hold TROPHY fish ,, they DO use it as a feeding ground when placed in proper conjunction with deep water that has the ability to sustain the larger fish with as little as wasted energy as possible that allows them fast easy access to cover that holds bait fish for them to eat..
> 
> While I commend you on your effort ,,that has helped get people together to help CJ you are doing the lake more harm by posting it for easy access to lazy FISHERMAN while the anglers of the lake do all the work
> 
> 
> THATS my OPINION of course!%


Excellent spot on post Easy.


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey Foks Got 2 points to make.....
1 I bought some lures @ landbigfish.com, my credit card holder just called and said someone tried to use my card # for a $5073.00 purchase at a sporting goods store (luckly they stopped it.)
2. You folks are starting to sound like a school bus full of pre school kids, I think I'll get my enternmant somewhere else....


----------



## easytobeme03

i think its high time to let all the back patting and atta boys rest and all the CRAP that has been going on and said about the GPS locations etc and GET BACK TO FISHING ,,, thats what this is about right kiddies ??? 

Blow the horn on the bus and lets roll,,,, see ya on the water


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished at bass cove from about 8:20-9:25pm and did ok. Caught a crappie that was so small I at first thought about calling the World Records people. It mighta been 4 1/2'' if it was lucky. Caught an 11'' LM on a crank and missed one on a jerkbait. Caught my first ever Shovelhead on the same crank as the LM. The Flattie went around 17'' and probably weighed about 2lbs.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Here's a couple of pics of the Shovelhead that I caught last night. Not very big but put up a good fight.


----------



## spfldbassguy

First off I'd like to thank the Intimidator for passing his Catfish curse off on me,everytime I go out there it seems I'm catching one on crankbaits. Went out this morning to the marina from about 10am-11:30am and you guessed it I caught a Channel on the SK Bitsy crank. Knew it as soon as it hit that it was a cat. This one went about 12''/13'' and about a pound. Didn't get anymore bites on anything I was chucking. Talked to an older gentleman that was fishing for Gills and said he was tired of all the little ones messing with him. I take it he wasn't doing so well on finding the ones that he wanted to.


----------



## spfldbassguy

cjpolecat said:


> Hey Foks Got 2 points to make.....
> 1 I bought some lures @ landbigfish.com, my credit card holder just called and said someone tried to use my card # for a $5073.00 purchase at a sporting goods store (luckly they stopped it.)
> 2. You folks are starting to sound like a school bus full of pre school kids, I think I'll get my enternmant somewhere else....


Sorry didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## EnonEye

Was out at 1st light Saturday with HomeBrew after my 3rd attempt to dump his boat in the water. Waddya want at 5AM?
Hit the river area near Campers Point, slow trolled and vertical jigged sliders and RoadRunners. Caught bout a dozen or so Craps, missed twice that many as they were just sipping on it. Took home 6 that were the nicest mess of crappie fillets I have ever had the priviledge to clean... and eat. All were the white variety, all over 10 and all very very healthy broad-shouldered fish, the smallest 3 still had eggs in them. 
Interesting last weekend we talked to one nice feller who had a bag full of eyes that he released. Said he couldn't stand the taste of either eyes or the crappies from CJ. Anyone else had that problem? I think they're just like any other I've had. I know my wife is liking them also and she's very picky.
Enjoyed meeting everyone at the gathering in the restaurant and want to say one more time a big thank you to all that were involved in the project. I personally think it will pay dividends well beyond what anyone can imagine in the years to come. Give mother nature a crack in the sidewalk and she can grow a giant tree from that beginning. !%


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

EnonEye said:


> Interesting last weekend we talked to one nice feller who had a bag full of eyes that he released. Said he couldn't stand the taste of either eyes or the crappies from CJ. Anyone else had that problem? I think they're just like any other I've had.


Yes my uncle won't eat the fish from cj either. Says they taste like mud. I agree there is an extremely small but i guess noticeable taste change from cj to up north. I think cooking them is the biggest issue. Anyways I'm thinking about coming down again this week. Whats the word on the weather/water down there.


----------



## downtime8763

Fished from about 7:00 am till 9:30,didn't try hard just had a good morning.A few dinks,a couple keepers(c r) and one what looked like a black crappie that I lost as it got to the boat and before I got the net I relaxed the line and it was history.Water 79ded and was down what looked like about a foot.Saw a few who had some keeper eyes and congrats to them.


----------



## Thommes

spfldbassguy said:


> First off I'd like to thank the Intimidator for passing his Catfish curse off on me,everytime I go out there it seems I'm catching one on crankbaits. Went out this morning to the marina from about 10am-11:30am and you guessed it I caught a Channel on the SK Bitsy crank. Knew it as soon as it hit that it was a cat. This one went about 12''/13'' and about a pound. Didn't get anymore bites on anything I was chucking. Talked to an older gentleman that was fishing for Gills and said he was tired of all the little ones messing with him. I take it he wasn't doing so well on finding the ones that he wanted to.


Hmmmm.... I'm not usually a nice guy, but this ONE time I'll take that cat curse from you...


----------



## Thommes

Intimidator said:


> It was very nice to be able to meet everyone that could make it today...what a great group of fishermen! It really helps to be able to put a face to a screen name and be able to say Hi when we see each other out. SSouthard is working on the decals etc and is taking care of the art work costs.
> There were also several good fishing reports also shared from today. I started out early again and caught an early 16" LM and a 2lb Channel, then I met chuck71 and got to see BlueBoats New Blue Boat. Hooked up with "The Guppy" and we caught almost every fish in the lake except a Carp ( I ended up with 3 Cats that were spared the Grease)...we caught several Gators, and missed a couple, and had several nice bites...so we felt good about the day! I'll be back out tomorrow bright and early! Good Fishing To All! Brent


Ditto. I don't think I got to meet a lot of you, but the few minutes Alex and I were there, it was nice to at least put a couple faces to names. I missed the pictures of what the lake looked like before it was dammed up. If anyone took some digital and wouldn't mind passing them my way, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Yes my uncle won't eat the fish from cj either. Says they taste like mud. I agree there is an extremely small but i guess noticeable taste change from cj to up north. I think cooking them is the biggest issue. Anyways I'm thinking about coming down again this week. Whats the word on the weather/water down there.


They had a good Gator Tourney Sunday...21 pounds won and the Big Gator went 7 pounds...WalleyeJigger was waiting to post results. It was in the mid 80's yesterday when Don and I were out (we left at noon with the flood of pleasure boaters)...we tried a few new places since all the honey holes were being pounded by the Tourney guys...we just tried to stay out of the way....we learned quite a bit yesterday! Let me know when you get down!


----------



## walleyejigger

EnonEye said:


> Was out at 1st light Saturday with HomeBrew after my 3rd attempt to dump his boat in the water. Waddya want at 5AM?
> Hit the river area near Campers Point, slow trolled and vertical jigged sliders and RoadRunners. Caught bout a dozen or so Craps, missed twice that many as they were just sipping on it. Took home 6 that were the nicest mess of crappie fillets I have ever had the priviledge to clean... and eat. All were the white variety, all over 10 and all very very healthy broad-shouldered fish, the smallest 3 still had eggs in them.
> Interesting last weekend we talked to one nice feller who had a bag full of eyes that he released. Said he couldn't stand the taste of either eyes or the crappies from CJ. Anyone else had that problem? I think they're just like any other I've had. I know my wife is liking them also and she's very picky.
> Enjoyed meeting everyone at the gathering in the restaurant and want to say one more time a big thank you to all that were involved in the project. I personally think it will pay dividends well beyond what anyone can imagine in the years to come. Give mother nature a crack in the sidewalk and she can grow a giant tree from that beginning. !%


was that on the 4 of july when the guy was releasing the eyes at the boat dock if so that was me .


----------



## mac79

out also on sunday the most boats i have seen before. Got 1 short eye, 2 crappie,1 cat.
Tried a wormharness on a bottom bouncer. Any one else use this or simular? Stayied around 15 to 20 fow. Got all early left around 130pm. Got to see a guy go swimn for his boat his female friend forgot to tie up when he went to park.
Hot and no wind.


----------



## homebrew

walleyejigger said:


> was that on the 4 of july when the guy was releasing the eyes at the boat dock if so that was me .


Yes, that was you then. Nice bag of fish! You must be one of those guys that just likes to make them late for something, eh? 

I haven't tasted an eye out of CJ yet, but I hope to soon.  The crappie taste fine to me, as do the big gills. But I've killed my tastebuds with high-octane/highly hopped beer so I don't know.


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> But I've killed my tastebuds with high-octane/highly hopped beer so I don't know.


So that's how the screen name came about?LOL

I've been eatin' fish from all over the Country most of my life...until the Zebra Mussels showed up Erie was one of the most polluted bodies of water anywhere and people always said how much better the fish from there tasted, still can't figure that one out to this day....kinda like enjoying the fish from GLSM during the bloom...only with Erie you also started to GLOW!. 
CJ is not muddy...it's fertile, which is good for baitfish and gamesfish! 

I soak every fish I eat in SEA SALT, let them soak overnight then rinse and cook or freeze it...it all tastes the same to me...delicious!


----------



## chuck71

Wish I could have made it on Saturday, but it was in my best interest to get home (It actually bought me another 5 hours on the water Sat night!) Tried several new things Sat AM and nothing really worked. Took the whole family including my mom out in the PM and resorted to fishing the cover to catch dink crappie. Didn't matter to us as we were relaxing enjoying a nice evening on the water. 

Intimidator, nice bumping into you (or you bumping into me) I figured when you called out my screen name it was most likely you. Hope you had better luck than we did.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Thommes said:


> Hmmmm.... I'm not usually a nice guy, but this ONE time I'll take that cat curse from you...


I don't mind it because they aren't destroying my cranks and they're fun as hell to catch. I just gotta give him some crapLOL.


----------



## EnonEye

Intimidator said:


> So that's how the screen name came about?LOL
> 
> I've been eatin' fish from all over the Country most of my life...until the Zebra Mussels showed up Erie was one of the most polluted bodies of water anywhere and people always said how much better the fish from there tasted, still can't figure that one out to this day....kinda like enjoying the fish from GLSM during the bloom...only with Erie you also started to GLOW!.
> CJ is not muddy...it's fertile, which is good for baitfish and gamesfish!
> 
> I soak every fish I eat in SEA SALT, let them soak overnight then rinse and cook or freeze it...it all tastes the same to me...delicious!


x2 Intimidator. I don't freeze anything anymore, just keep enough once per week to eat, keep them cold, colder, coldest... wash all blood off after filleting, pat dry, keep in fridge covered up to a week before introducing them to peanut oil. No secrets, but each step is extremely important, if you skip any of the steps you'll have a mess of mudcats. 
Haven't tried soaking in seasalt but I usually let them soak in the fridge for an hour or two just prior to cooking in oil or on the grill, maybe a beer/mustard brine, maybe BBQ sauce, oriental sauce, etc. I find it fun to try different recipes so that the "big boss" doesn't get tired of eating them. 
You don't find that soaking overnight makes the fillets mushy? Do you literally soak them in a sea salt brine? I might try it.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I usually don't soak mine overnight I usually soak them for about 7-10hrs in salt water. Then I either cook it up or freeze it. Never had any problems doing it that way. Never thought the fish of CJ tasted funny either.



On a side note I'm completely bummed out because due to a bout of insomnia I went out to CJ at 6am and tried to catch a few bass. Plan didn't work out like I was hoping as I didn't even get a sniff of my Pop-R,Jerkbait,or KVD crank. I'm not bummed about getting skunked for the first time in almost two months I'm bummed about losing the KVD 1.5 cranks in the rocks. Now I'm gonna have to break down and order a couple more.


----------



## triton189

EnonEye said:


> x2 Intimidator. I don't freeze anything anymore, just keep enough once per week to eat, keep them cold, colder, coldest... wash all blood off after filleting, pat dry, keep in fridge covered up to a week before introducing them to peanut oil. No secrets, but each step is extremely important, if you skip any of the steps you'll have a mess of mudcats.
> Haven't tried soaking in seasalt but I usually let them soak in the fridge for an hour or two just prior to cooking in oil or on the grill, maybe a beer/mustard brine, maybe BBQ sauce, oriental sauce, etc. I find it fun to try different recipes so that the "big boss" doesn't get tired of eating them.
> You don't find that soaking overnight makes the fillets mushy? Do you literally soak them in a sea salt brine? I might try it.


I always soak my in "Ice Cold" salt water at least over night before introducing them to a hot oil bath.  I think the ice in the water helps firm them up. If I am going to freeze them I just rinse after the 24 hr soak.


----------



## Intimidator

triton189 said:


> I always soak my in "Ice Cold" salt water at least over night before introducing them to a hot oil bath.  I think the ice in the water helps firm them up. If I am going to freeze them I just rinse after the 24 hr soak.


I read somewhere that Natural SEA SALT firms up and preserves the meat because it stops the proteins from breaking down, it kills any bacteria, pulls blood, lactic acid, and contaminates from the meat, and netralizes fishy smells. Then the next day just rinse well and cook or freeze.


----------



## homebrew

I soak my fish in salt water too, but I use kosher salt since I keep it around and use it on everything. I'll have to give sea salt a try...there are a lot of different specialty salts out there. Just another thing to get obsessed about. 

I used to brew my own beer, that's where the screen name comes from. I'll get back into it someday, but it takes a lot of time away from fishing. 

No matter what, I know the fish I catch and eat have been cared for better than anything I can buy in the store! And they're a lot more fun to procure...


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> I soak my fish in salt water too, but I use kosher salt since I keep it around and use it on everything. I'll have to give sea salt a try...there are a lot of different specialty salts out there. Just another thing to get obsessed about.
> 
> I used to brew my own beer, that's where the screen name comes from. I'll get back into it someday, but it takes a lot of time away from fishing.
> 
> No matter what, I know the fish I catch and eat have been cared for better than anything I can buy in the store! And they're a lot more fun to procure...


Sea Salt normally contains SEA SALT and the natural occuring minerals and micro-nutrients found in the region produced...Kosher normally contains either underground or sea salt plus and anti caking ingredient...regular table salt will contain underground salt, dextrose (sugar), anti-caking ingredients, and added iodine.

I love eating fish also....fresh fish, home grown and made slaw, fresh home grown tomatoes with garlic powder, and home grown sweet corn dripping with butter....Man, I can't wait!


----------



## triton189

Intimidator said:


> I read somewhere that Natural SEA SALT firms up and preserves the meat because it stops the proteins from breaking down, it kills any bacteria, pulls blood, lactic acid, and contaminates from the meat, and netralizes fishy smells. Then the next day just rinse well and cook or freeze.


I will have to try sea salt. My father in law years ago told me to always use salt! As you noted above it will kill any bacteria, and salt has a pulling affect.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Mr.Intimidator where's all the fishing reports we was expecting after you stated that you was gonna ravage the lake on your time off? You was looking forward to getting in alot of fishing but it seems as if you've changed your mind. Too hot for you? Poison Ivy gotcha again? Run out of your supply of Geritol? What gives my friend? You know I had to bust your @#$^$ a little bitLOL.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Mr.Intimidator where's all the fishing reports we was expecting after you stated that you was gonna ravage the lake on your time off? You was looking forward to getting in alot of fishing but it seems as if you've changed your mind. Too hot for you? Poison Ivy gotcha again? Run out of your supply of Geritol? What gives my friend? You know I had to bust your @#$^$ a little bitLOL.


Alright, alright....I fished for a couple hours this morning from 6:30 til 9am and ended up with 2 decent LM on the West Side. Wind was blowing from the NNE on most of the lake and from the East on the West Side??? Not many people out at all!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Alright, alright....I fished for a couple hours this morning from 6:30 til 9am and ended up with 2 decent LM on the West Side. Wind was blowing from the NNE on most of the lake and from the East on the West Side??? Not many people out at all!


Now that's a little better mister.LOL Of course there's not many people out now,the easy pickins is over and now they gotta "work" to catch some fish. I like it because now I don't have to worry about a million morons snagging my line,hijacking my spot,less trash(like that's possible),and you pretty much can fish any area you want to.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Now that's a little better mister.LOL Of course there's not many people out now,the easy pickins is over and now they gotta "work" to catch some fish. I like it because now I don't have to worry about a million morons snagging my line,hijacking my spot,less trash(like that's possible),and you pretty much can fish any area you want to.


Yep! If you fish from the bank only the "Hard Core" Anglers are out! I missed some of the Great Fishing Weather, then it just heated up too quick! Since I can only Bass fish right now or get up early to hunt Gators I'm not going to burn another week...I'm going back to work Monday and save a couple weeks vacation for Fall Crappie and Gator fishing. 

I'll be out tomorrow Gator huntin' and then Bassin' over the weekend. 

Hey, LordOfThePunks wants us to fish with him over your vacation, let us know when that is...he wants to night fish in August at Alum or Deercreek!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Yep! If you fish from the bank only the "Hard Core" Anglers are out! I missed some of the Great Fishing Weather, then it just heated up too quick! Since I can only Bass fish right now or get up early to hunt Gators I'm not going to burn another week...I'm going back to work Monday and save a couple weeks vacation for Fall Crappie and Gator fishing.
> 
> I'll be out tomorrow Gator huntin' and then Bassin' over the weekend.
> 
> Hey, LordOfThePunks wants us to fish with him over your vacation, let us know when that is...he wants to night fish in August at Alum or Deercreek!


Sissy,I knew that you wouldn't last and go back to work earlyLOL. What's wrong with getting up early for the gators you love so dearly? What's wrong with "having" to target just Bass? I told you that you shoulda hit some other places besides CJ. Forget about Clark Lake already? You know Madison Lake isn't that far away and neither is Kiser. Indian isn't that far of a drive either. See there's a whole week of fishing right there. Never knew you was a quitterLMAO.

My vacation is the first week of August and it's already pretty booked up as far as fishing goes. Better talk to LOTP to see when he exactly wants to get together. Alum is one of the places I am planning on trying to hit during that week so that'd be great if he wants to do it there. I am looking to hit Indian,Cowan,Hargus Creek,Madison Lake,and possibly Acton that week. The gas stations are gonna love me that week. The reason I'm looking to hit all or most of those places is that I like to test my skills on all sorts of different waters. I figure I'll have 9 days total to get in as much fishing as humanly possible. I think I might have to place an order with BPS before then.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished the MBR/marina areas this morning and only ended up catching one LM on a jerkbait. Little fellow wasn't much over 11'' but hey atleast I didn't get skunked. Didn't get any other bites on the cranks or swimbaits. 


Hey Brent how'd you fare out on the boat with whoever you was out with? Seen your truck parked at the MBR but didn't see you so I figured you hitched a ride out on the water.


----------



## Tin Guppy

I think Brent is taking a spot at the MBR with his thumb out trying to hitch a ride on who ever will take him out.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I took Brent's advice on how to prepare the fish before I cooked it. I had about 12 crappie, soaked the fillet in sea salt water overnight, then soaked half in buttermilk and the other half in half & half for about an hour, then breaded them in my own spicy breading and introduced them into the oil. The buttermilk ones tasted so much better, man, I'll have to wake up early to try to get some for tomorrow.


----------



## walleyejigger

any body going in the morning i think i will give it a try .:B


----------



## BlueBoat98

I'll be there at about 6:45. Don't expect to stay too long with the heat and the promise of many crazies at the ramp.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## walleyejigger

i dint start catching them last sunday till about 1.00


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> I think Brent is taking a spot at the MBR with his thumb out trying to hitch a ride on who ever will take him out.


Haven't you seen my sign..."Lunch at the Marina for a Boat Ride!" 
All of you guys like the Nazi Burgers, seems like a nice trade!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Fished the MBR/marina areas this morning and only ended up catching one LM on a jerkbait. Little fellow wasn't much over 11'' but hey atleast I didn't get skunked. Didn't get any other bites on the cranks or swimbaits.
> 
> 
> Hey Brent how'd you fare out on the boat with whoever you was out with? Seen your truck parked at the MBR but didn't see you so I figured you hitched a ride out on the water.


Sorry about the update...went to Kings Island today!

Jeff and I went out looking for Gators...he caught a dink Gator on a Keitech Silver Shad swimmer, we caught several Cats, Jeff caught a 28 incher on a swimmer, we caught several Bluegill and a few Crappie....Schools of Bait were everywhere we went and the Gator HotSpots were jammed most of the day. We tried to avoid the crowds so we looked for and found some new holes that held alot of fish but they were full and Hot! Overall a very slow day for us...probably the slowest we have ever had together!

Talked to BlueBoat in his new Blue Boat...so how'd you do BB? 

Man, there sure were alot of boats out...and to think...NO REPORTS!


----------



## walleyejigger

well iwent to cj this morning . fight the fog to get to where i wanted to fish thank god for gps . fished from 6.30 to 1.30 at several spots . 1 13" eye 2 cats to small to take sorry brent 1 crappie 1 perch and a ton of gills . talked to blueboat and troy dave and were doing about the same . i looke for a guy with a sign this moring but he wasent there . thought i might get a free lunch


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> well iwent to cj this morning . fight the fog to get to where i wanted to fish thank god for gps . fished from 6.30 to 1.30 at several spots . 1 13" eye 2 cats to small to take sorry brent 1 crappie 1 perch and a ton of gills . talked to blueboat and troy dave and were doing about the same . i looke for a guy with a sign this moring but he wasent there . thought i might get a free lunch


The dude with the sign decided to sleep in (Finally) on the last day of his vacation...then he had to take the family out for lunch and a movie! 
He'll be back though, just as soon as the weather cools alittle, and he'd be glad to buy lunch for a ride!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> The dude with the sign decided to sleep in (Finally)
> He'll be back though, just as soon as the weather cools alittle, and he'd be glad to buy lunch for a ride!


What'd you do that was actually that hard on your vacation? Lifting the newspaper and sippin' tea isn't that physically demanding

Another reason why I'm glad my yak only seats one


----------



## homebrew

Was out for a while Saturday morning playing with the new GPS. Got a few nice crappie but it was very slow. Everyone I talked to agreed. Marked a lot of fish but they were all in clouds of baitfish...gonna be hard to compete with "the real thing" for a while I'm afraid.


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> The dude with the sign decided to sleep in (Finally) on the last day of his vacation...then he had to take the family out for lunch and a movie!
> He'll be back though, just as soon as the weather cools alittle, and he'd be glad to buy lunch for a ride!




I'll take you up on it when I get back from vacation, and you won't even have to buy me lunch. You may have to hook them for me so I can reel them in, because I can't seem to make it work.


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> Was out for a while Saturday morning playing with the new GPS. Got a few nice crappie but it was very slow. Everyone I talked to agreed. Marked a lot of fish but they were all in clouds of baitfish...gonna be hard to compete with "the real thing" for a while I'm afraid.


You are correct! You either have to "break down" and stick live bait in front of them or present your lures in a different way. Jeff and I had such a hard time on our last outing because we went looking for new areas and had trouble finding fish...then when we did, we didn't have time to experiment with different presentations....I know that the normal presentation did not work!LOL

If you find them concentrated at a certain depth, you could use a slip bobber with your artificials and play with certain techniques and see what works, the key is trying to keep the lure in the strike zone long enough for them to see it and so you can show them it is dying or injured. They will not pass up an easy meal that they don't have to chase as long as they have room in their mouths!


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> I'll take you up on it when I get back from vacation, and you won't even have to buy me lunch. You may have to hook them for me so I can reel them in, because I can't seem to make it work.


Listen, we are all good Anglers...We can figure it out!
Last year we caught fish in the summer with different presentations, bottom bouncing, and pounding cover..the only thing is, we used the bottom bouncing/dying/injured presentation this Spring and the cover is only holding small fish??? 

BlueBoat was correct last week in that the water is holding high amounts of oxygen allowing free movement for fish in all areas of water. Normally the thermocline is around 15 to 18 feet, Debra looks for it to hover around 13 feet...when/if this happens a SLOW vertical jig presentation or bobber SHOULD work!

And I'll still buy lunch!


----------



## downtime8763

Last year using down riggers and keeping them just above or in the bate worked well and usually does. I run three bladed worm harness as well as using the dr to run cranks and just about anything else in or above the thermocline/bate fish.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Last year using down riggers and keeping them just above or in the bate worked well and usually does. I run three bladed worm harness as well as using the dr to run cranks and just about anything else in or above the thermocline/bate fish.


Agreed! I think all trollers are using close to the same approach, drifters can probably use a combo of both methods.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent did you take your usual "Brunch" out at CJ? Just seeing if you've totally given up or notLOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Brent did you take your usual "Brunch" out at CJ? Just seeing if you've totally given up or notLOL


Still sorting through Mexican issues, then after these I hopefully get to New Parts that are supposed to be "Perfect"!

Hey SSouthard...any updates on the decals, etc?


----------



## mac79

where is Cajun Cliff is this a nic name for something else or do i have a bad map?


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> where is Cajun Cliff is this a nic name for something else or do i have a bad map?


It was named after it's finder...Cajun Willie, he intrusted only a few people with it's location...it is no longer producing.....since the water heated up!


----------



## homebrew

mac79 said:


> where is Cajun Cliff is this a nic name for something else or do i have a bad map?


I have been waiting for someone to ask that! Didn't think it would be revealed but thanks for trying...


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> I have been waiting for someone to ask that! Didn't think it would be revealed but thanks for trying...


CJ is close to 2 thousand 500 acres.....that still is alot of land down there under water. Most of us watched CJ being built and still most people continue to fish the same areas over and over. A week after the Gator tourney there were probably over 30 boats fishing the humps and double humps, now you know that people were being "Pay Laked" and getting upset!...Now to me, "Pay Laking" is a Sin that should be punished by death! So instead of going out and "Pay Laking" someone else or getting upset, we went looking for new areas and areas that weren't being fished...someday that will pay off!
A few people have been looking at NEW areas that now can be seen better with DownScan or SideScan units and are finding fish in OTHER places that are not pressured. There are stumps, ledges, flats, drop-offs, etc that are not being fished but you have to spend time to find these hidden gems! You should know what your favorite species prefers....most of the time "bare bottom" areas are just going to be "highways" that fish pass by following baitfish or moving from structure to structure. Look for drop-offs and see if they hold fish, then see why...is there a stump or a rock near the drop-off, or a flat, or another drop-off. The shad are moving so much, I think the Predators sometimes just "hole up" and find ambush points so the don't have to chase them all the time.

Last year SpfldBassGuy and I walked alot of CJ's Banks when the water was down and found alot of hidden gems also. We would have never known what was there if we wouldn't have taken the time to explore! Good Fishing/Hunting To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

I must be the only one that actually fishes anymore,what happened to all the reports? They dried up faster than Brent can turn on his AC. I only spent about 1/2hr at the marina this morning(fished another place first) and came away with 1 Channel Cat caught on a SK crank and that was it. Had one other taker on the crank but it got off about 4 seconds into the "fight". All in all had a decent morning of fishing,7LM & 1 Channel Cat. I think I might of been the only one to fish this mrning,didn't see anyone else around. I love the heat because it has alotta people inside chillin' in the air while the lake is empty. Fishing might be slow to some but it's still better than sitting in the air indoors.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I must be the only one that actually fishes anymore,what happened to all the reports? They dried up faster than Brent can turn on his AC. I only spent about 1/2hr at the marina this morning(fished another place first) and came away with 1 Channel Cat caught on a SK crank and that was it. Had one other taker on the crank but it got off about 4 seconds into the "fight". All in all had a decent morning of fishing,7LM & 1 Channel Cat. I think I might of been the only one to fish this mrning,didn't see anyone else around. I love the heat because it has alotta people inside chillin' in the air while the lake is empty. Fishing might be slow to some but it's still better than sitting in the air indoors.


Trust me...I would rather be out with you...102 in the plant yesterday...so I would have been cooler outside in the sun!


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff (Crazy4SM) called and wanted me to post his report from today since he had family stuff to do before going to a BB game. 

He fished from 8am til 3pm in the heat of the day and said it actually felt good out on the lake with the breeze that was blowing. He fished for Crappie at his favorite vertical structure spot and caught 76 Crappie with 46 being over 10 inches (he actually does have a counter on his boat). All of the Crappie were caught vertical jigging and putting the bait right at nose level...the Crappie didn't make a fool out of me either...they did exactly what I predicted! He used Live bait and artificial to see that both would work!

Go Get'em Boys....Good Fishing To All!


----------



## ssouthard

hello Wolfpack,

I got to see my t-shirt today it's awesome. The decal is black on light blue t-shirt. the flag is black on white, looks great, not a heavy material. The decals for truck windows should be done tomorrow. 

Anyone who is interested stop by MacRays on Eagle City Road, accross the street from the Springfield water treatment plant. Pull into the chain link fenced area where there are children yard play sets.

No cost yet, the person who is doing the job will return back to work tomorrow.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Trust me...I would rather be out with you...102 in the plant yesterday...so I would have been cooler outside in the sun!


You say now but I think maybe you're fibbin' a bitLOL. I'll fish in extreme heat( as some will say we're havin' currently) but I draw the line at fishing with possibly freezin' my boys off. I know the fishing gets a little tougher this time of the year but I hate being stuck inside. I believe that there's hungry fish in the middle of a bright,hot,and beautiful day that will hit your offering as long as you can find the depth they're using. They're still in the lake but not alot people wanna put in that much effort to find and catch some fish now that the summertime patterns are the current norm. Me personally I like the challenge of getting a fish to "eat" my lure in the middle of the day. They see it so much better so the challenge becomes to make it appear outta the norm. Maybe I'm just completely ate up with fishing but I go into something like "withdraws"(think that's the word I'm looking for) whenever I can't fish. I'm serious,I get moody and feel bored out of my mind. But in the end it all goes back to the aspect of the challenge. Yeah it sucks to be hot and sweaty and no AC around but there's fresh air,relative peace n quiet,and fish to be caught. I'd much rather catch a dink than sit at home watching ESPN or reruns all morning long until I went to work.


----------



## spfldbassguy

The Tshirt sounds great so far,thanks for the update. How big is the truck decal?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> . I get moody QUOTE
> 
> NO....Not You!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> any thoughts?


1. I gave up tourney fishing in 1994 and because of my hate for fishing at that time, I gave up fishing for almost 10 years, until Dale started fishing. Now I enjoy fishing/playing around and will never tourney fish again....period!

2. I enjoy meeting people and would enjoy meeting Slab.

3. I hope you told Slab and whoever else is coming that almost all of the GPS cover is in fact "LAYDOWNS" and not VERTICAL like it was suppose to be! I'll stop here unless you want me to clarify things even more!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> that almost all of the GPS cover is in fact "LAYDOWNS" and not VERTICAL like it was suppose to be! I'll stop here unless you want me to clarify things even more!



If the cover is all laying down does that negate the intended effect it was to have? Will the fish still use them will the regularity that everyone thought they would? Is that the reason the the fish all seemed to be on the outside of the cover and not in it? Does perch prefer laydowns or vertical cover?


----------



## EnonEye

Lowell H Turner said:


> Is anyone interested in a early fall "get together"/ tournement at CJ? Have spoken to a gentleman named Ed Moes (aka "Slab") he is the owner/ editor of "Crappie.com"; he seems to be interested in gracing our reservoir with his presence, perhaps to wander it`s waters in search of some "bigguns" or better. He allowed me to post on his site about the "project'; and apparently wishes to put it`s results to the test; apparently he was impressed with the "To the Intimidator..." thread that had 6,000+ views in less than 4 months and would like to make your and EnonEye`s aquaintance, as well as the "Friends'. ( By the way, this guy apparently CAN catch some crappies, am SURE he is probabily chock full of interesting tips and tricks...) any thoughts?


Slab's coming here? Well... that would be special. Heck if he ended up doing an article on Crappie.com CJ might become a destination. I can see it now... Reelfoot, Kentucky Lake and CJ Brown competing for fisherman destination $$$'s! All joking aside it would be an honor to meet him and hear what he has to say about our humble Springfield lake. Would be fun (and humbling I'm sure) to fish in an outing also


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> If the cover is all laying down does that negate the intended effect it was to have? Will the fish still use them will the regularity that everyone thought they would? Is that the reason the the fish all seemed to be on the outside of the cover and not in it? Does perch prefer laydowns or vertical cover?


If the purpose of the project was to hold and feed fry and small fish, it will serve that purpose and would give the fry and small fish that found it a place to feed and live. In 1-2 years when all the leaves, needles, and small branches fall off, all you are going to have is a horizontal main trunk (tied to the blocks) and any large limbs sticking up, this will hold algae and the small food chain! Also with laydowns in 15-20 foot of water they may be below the thermocline if it ever comes into play, if certain algae that gives off oxygen does not form, it will be rendered useless. Vertical trees would still provide cover if the thermocline came into play.
Big Predators will not use laydowns as cover, they all prefer Vertical Cover or Structure, they may pass by and try to feed but they will not use it as we all want. They use Vertical Cover or Structure as a home base for protection or ambush, they will go out and hunt if necessary but will come back to rest, or during storms, or stress 
We were also told specific instructions were given that ALL of the cover intended for CJ was suppose to be Vertical. This is why CERTAIN cover is still producing! Because it is Vertical. THE LAYDOWNS ARE GOOD...FOR NOW! Next, CJ needs proper vertical stuff...we were told to wait a year while this is being looked at!
So if Slab and the boys come and are looking for the BIG Crapppie, just let them fish the laydowns...that way we'll never have to worry about them coming back!

Big Crappie Lakes like Reelfoot, Kentucky, etc have 1 MAJOR thing in common...MASSIVE AMOUNTS of sunken Vertical Trees and Stumps!


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> Would be fun (and humbling I'm sure) to fish in an outing also


You would do fine! 
Most of those boys, unless they came to pre-fish for a few days, would have a hard time figuring CJ out in a day, since it is not like the normal Crappie lakes they fish! They would first try the GPS stuff, then panic, and head for the attractors, then panic more, and then look for normal cover like trees or stumps coming out of the water and really panic, then they would have to start looking for underwater stuff...by that time you'll have a limit of 15 to 17 inchers! And besides...you have the secret weapon...Keitechs!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'd tell him to wait another year or so atleast to come and fish. That way it'll be enough time to see if the laydowns are producing.


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 12-2:30pm today....for Bass! I had to get out or face more humiliation from SpfldBassGuy! Talked to him on the phone as I was headed TO the lake and he was headed HOME to sit in the air!LOL
I actually didn't do too bad at all, I ended up with a 12" SM and 12" LM from Bass Cove and 2 more 12-14" LM and A 8 INCH GATOR on the West Bank. With the breeze it was bearable on the lake...I was warm but not sweating!

After I got home I decide to call our Favorite "Gator Queen" and ask some questions...

My main question was answered they same way it was at the meeting! And we agreed that something was better than nothing!

The CJ Bass were electro-shocked in Spring and Mother CJ has a very large and growing Bass population. They were "shocked" at the health, size, and numbers!

CJ is full of Logperch Darters, Spotfin Shiners, and Fathead and Bluntnose Minnows. Check out the colors for lures!

CJ will reach a temp where Gators will stop feeding...they are one of the only fish that will burn more calories than they can take in during this time of heat, so they will suspend in the thermocline and not move....period! The "Gator Queen" needs data from anyone that night fishes to see if they will eat at night or if they wait until the water cools.

Next years class of legal Walleye will be the class that only had 60,000 fish...they expect only 3-5% will reach maturity...it may be a tough year!
This year 263,000 fingerlings were released in May, but due to budget cuts we will never see numbers like 400,000 again....so we better hope they are spawning in CJ.

We are in agreement that CJ's turn around is due to the overpopulation of the baitfish and a major shad kill will lead to problems unless the minnow population is strong enough to feed all the hungrey predators for awhile!

Some data is needed from a few "New" areas that are not being fished...

When they were electro-shocking CC for Bass, they came up on 2 Bass guys who pulled out of a cove...the Bass guys told them that the fishing was BAD and there were no fish in the cove and that they had hit every area. The Bass guys watch as Bass after Bass floated to the top as the study began, the were amazed at the amount of Bass in that one cove.....so don't stay with the same old technique or lure...change it up, and Good Fishing To All!


----------



## triton189

To much attention to a lake is not good! Look at what has happened to the Crappie at KY Lake. Everytime you picked up that magazine there was an article on KY lake and how to fish it. I have gone down there for past 12 years and it has steadly declined. I lived in AL for a number of years and fished Weiss quite a bit. Same thing happened there in late 80's early 90's. It became known as the "Crappie Capital" of the world. Every body and there brother was coming down. It also declined signifincanlty until they put a size limit on it in the mid 90's and the publicity subsided. They lake is finally making a comeback. 

Not all the cover in the world can prevent extreme fishing pressure and over fishing/keeping every legal fish, which I know is going on over there. In fact I have not ben back in a couple months because it makes me sick. Not sure what the deal is to spread every little secret about a lake that is really not that large.


----------



## easytobeme03

Lowell H Turner said:


> Again, he DID NOT say 1 word about an article in "Crappie.com"; he simply expressed some PERSONAL interest in meeting the Intimidator and Co. and fishing the lake as far as I`m aware. Doubt he can personally "fish down" the entire lake in 1 wkend...although would BET he could "hold his own' mano a mano'...heck, he might teach YA`LL something!


Man all the hot air lately. I'm sure he could hold his own,Hell anyone who fishes with a willingness to learn the lake can hold their own. I'm also SURE plenty of people who actually fish could teach you a few things as well .


Quote : it ain't bragging if you can back it up 


I think the publicity stuff for CJ needs a LONG rest


----------



## easytobeme03

Lowell H Turner said:


> Will tell him you ALL seem to think something "bad' will happen if he comes, OK? It IS after all "your" lake...later.




Got a better idea Lowell , why dont you just enjoy fishing and speak only for yourself and voice only your opinion etc,, you seem to want to be the voice of CJ yet there are SEVERAL sportsman and fishermen who use and love the lake as much as if not more than you and would like to protect what they have and not exploit it for a pat on the back or an atta boy


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> CJ`s turn around is also due to the new 9" size limit on crappie and the 30 crappie limits; and am seriously hoping that the increasing yellow perch population helps feed those "eyes' after that inevitable soon to occur shad "crash"- you`d better hope so too...that IS largely WHY it was done in the 1st place...by ALL of us. Time will indeed "tell the tale". Just hope it was enough...


The size and creel limits have a tiny part due to the fact the only people that are abiding by the law are the ones that abided by their own size and creel limit before......night fishing has been booming lately ! 
The Horizontal Structure that was suppose to be vertical has a small part....The MASSIVE population of baitfish is mainly responsible for every fish from these last 2 large spawns having as much food as they need to grow and prosper, thus, predators are not cannibilizing each other.

Sorry...you were the one promoting a shad crash so fishing would improve! I've been saying that would be a disaster until the population stabilizes.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Will tell him you ALL seem to think something "bad' will happen if he comes, OK? It IS after all "your" lake...later.


Dang Lowell, understand this! NO ONE thinks this is their own personal lake....we all care for CJ...period! We have just not went out and publisized the fact that it is improving and showed everyone on other sites the locations of cover, the structure the lake has, and all of the lake maps, so anyone from anywhere in the State or surrounding States can come and catch fish. The Lake has not stabilized and is not BIG enough to be a National Crappie HotSpot for everyone. 
We have continually told you that you are doing more damage to the lake by doing this but for some selfish reason you continue to publish and PM. Have you not noticed the increase of Boats and fishermen that are not from this area? I am still getting e-mails from people across the State that have read about CJ on various sites who want me to give them information, then they get upset when I nicely tell them if they come they need to spend extra time here to learn the lake to fish it! They just want to come and go home with limits! 
Have you not noticed that all of the new cover has boats sitting on it and most of these people most of us have never seen before and are not from the area. You are making it easy for anyone to fish CJ, they have nothing INVESTED, no learning, no time, nothing, all the are doing is taking....CJ is too small to be a TAKE lake for everyone...THIS WILL DESTROY IT! 

NOW, we know what the extent of the law was when it came to telling the locations of the cover and how the cover was suppose to be made and set...we heard it from the horses mouth...2X! ALL of this was not needed...period!

Please do not continue this and ruin our friendship!


----------



## OrangeRay

Hi,
I am new to CJ Brown fishing. When I was younger I fished the Miami river, gravel pits, farm ponds and creeks almost daily. I used to be like S.B.G. and go into an uneasy feeling of withdrawal if I went more than 2 days without getting my line wet. Then I gave it up for work. Now I have a boat and 3 kids(5,7 and 8). This will be my third season with the boat. I Don't really use it very much but I mostly go to CJ. I am amazed at my inability to catch fish out of my boat! I am looking for someone who is experienced with CJ to give me a few pointers so I can go out (and fish) without my kids getting bored(they love to cruise but $gas). I don't care what kind of fish it is. I have never kept a fish that I caught in Ohio. If I want to eat fish I go to Kroger when it is on sale and stock up on farm raised Talapia, so please don't worry about me cleaning out your spots!

I am usually on the lake in the afternoon-sunset, I do have an old depth finder but no GPS.
I can figure out what campers point is but where is Bass cove?
I have lots of old lures but I don't recognize the names of what you guys are using.
If I were to go out today where would you recommend that I start, what depth and what bait so that my kids could catch some 6" fishes that would make them happy?

Sorry to come off as such a noob, I've caught shark,mackeral, puffers, and pin fish in the Atlantic, red snapper in the gulf and perch and walleye in Port Huron and lake Michigan. In 8 or so trips to CJ I have 2 or 3 perch that looked like bait.

Thanks in advance.
Jason


----------



## Intimidator

OrangeRay said:


> Hi,
> I am new to CJ Brown fishing. When I was younger I fished the Miami river, gravel pits, farm ponds and creeks almost daily. I used to be like S.B.G. and go into an uneasy feeling of withdrawal if I went more than 2 days without getting my line wet. Then I gave it up for work. Now I have a boat and 3 kids(5,7 and 8). This will be my third season with the boat. I Don't really use it very much but I mostly go to CJ. I am amazed at my inability to catch fish out of my boat! I am looking for someone who is experienced with CJ to give me a few pointers so I can go out (and fish) without my kids getting bored(they love to cruise but $gas). I don't care what kind of fish it is. I have never kept a fish that I caught in Ohio. If I want to eat fish I go to Kroger when it is on sale and stock up on farm raised Talapia, so please don't worry about me cleaning out your spots!
> 
> I am usually on the lake in the afternoon-sunset, I do have an old depth finder but no GPS.
> I can figure out what campers point is but where is Bass cove?
> I have lots of old lures but I don't recognize the names of what you guys are using.
> If I were to go out today where would you recommend that I start, what depth and what bait so that my kids could catch some 6" fishes that would make them happy?
> 
> Sorry to come off as such a noob, I've caught shark,mackeral, puffers, and pin fish in the Atlantic, red snapper in the gulf and perch and walleye in Port Huron and lake Michigan. In 8 or so trips to CJ I have 2 or 3 perch that looked like bait.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Jason


PM sent!


----------



## OrangeRay

My inbox is empty. It shouldn't take a while to get to me should it?


----------



## Intimidator

OrangeRay said:


> My inbox is empty. It shouldn't take a while to get to me should it?


just finished!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out this morning from 4am til 8:30am. Fished Cajun flats and caught 7 dink Crappie, 3 dink 'gills, and 2 more 10" Gators...all on 3" Silver Shad and a Niblet...even though it was too dark to see colors??? When the Sun came up the Topwater Action started but they would not bite a lure...swithched over to Bass Jig & Pigs and caught 2 nice 14" SM...Went to Bass Cove at 7:30 and caught 2 dink Crappie and a 2lb Channel (which found a home) on a full size lipless (Sexy Shad) crank!
The pleasure boater were out in force early...it started getting Hot and with no breeze...Schulers started calling my name! Good Fishing to All!


----------



## OrangeRay

Thanks, the system says that I am to new to use the PM.
I will be at the lake today since it is a cooler day, only 91!


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was on the water this morning by 6:15. Pretty sparse out there. I set up for troll/jigging out in the middle. Pulled an "eater" catfish that did not get eaten. Some Crappies and Gills of the small variety. It was so calm for a while that I even tried a slip bobber. That got some bites but couldn't connect. No Walleyes. Set up to troll some cranks and even a Wonder Bread spoon and dragged those around for quite a while. Hundreds of fish marking all over the lake between about 8 and 13 feet. I was all over that but couldn't get any respect. Water temp was up to 87 by the time I pulled out at 10:30. I'll be sleeping in tomorrow!

See you out there - later.

MC


----------



## spfldbassguy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Will tell him you ALL seem to think something "bad' will happen if he comes, OK? It IS after all "your" lake...later.


Nobody ever said it was our personal lake and we didn't want him to come here. You did a half way decent job on the cover and I get it,you need a pat on the back. Well here it is.....(pat,pat,pat).....job kinda well done. I understand that you're proud of what you helped accomplish but enough is enough. We know the GPS,we know all the hard work,some of us just wish all the blabbing about the lake would stop for awhile that's it.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Went out this morning from 4am til 8:30am. Fished Cajun flats and caught 7 dink Crappie, 3 dink 'gills, and 2 more 10" Gators...all on 3" Silver Shad and a Niblet...even though it was too dark to see colors??? When the Sun came up the Topwater Action started but they would not bite a lure...swithched over to Bass Jig & Pigs and caught 2 nice 14" SM...Went to Bass Cove at 7:30 and caught 2 dink Crappie and a 2lb Channel (which found a home) on a full size lipless (Sexy Shad) crank!
> The pleasure boater were out in force early...it started getting Hot and with no breeze...Schulers started calling my name! Good Fishing to All!


Nice to see that you got back out,felt good didn't it. A 5 species day isn't bad at all. I betcha went home and ate some doughnuts and had a nap. Just hope it wasn't like my 5hr nap because you probably got "yelled" at like me.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey OrangeRay / Jason,

E-mail me at [email protected] and we can talk about some things that you can do to get your kids on some fish.

Jeff


----------



## bgrapala

OrangeRay said:


> Thanks, the system says that I am to new to use the PM.
> I will be at the lake today since it is a cooler day, only 91!


You just need two more posts to be able to recieve pm's...


----------



## OrangeRay

I need 5 posts to send a PM but I was able to receive them!


----------



## OrangeRay

I made it to the lake at about 3:30 yesterday afternoon. As soon as we launched the was a rumble of thunder. There was a thunder head approaching and it looked like it would hit the south side of the lake so we tooled north by the islands. The lake emptied fast but the thunderhead dissipated as we waited for it to go south of us and it never did rain. We went to the marina and spoke to the nice lady working there who said she started catching blue gill when the cloud went over.


----------



## OrangeRay

Hit the wrong button.... Any way checked out the floating dock, I'm not sure why that's there and met a fellow who caught 3 largemouth on a crankbait right in front of us. I tried one out but didn't get anything. I forgot my minnow bucket so I had to resort to using some dead shad that come out of a jerky bag for the kids. Any way we caught no fish but I leaned more about the lake and had a good time. I will try fishing those rocks along the dam harder next time. It was just plain old too hot to sit still in the boat for most of the day. Thanks for the advice, I will check in on this board for more tips. I am considering going back today unless I find something more fun or productive to do.

Jason


----------



## Intimidator

OrangeRay said:


> Hit the wrong button.... Any way checked out the floating dock, I'm not sure why that's there and met a fellow who caught 3 largemouth on a crankbait right in front of us. I tried one out but didn't get anything. I forgot my minnow bucket so I had to resort to using some dead shad that come out of a jerky bag for the kids. Any way we caught no fish but I leaned more about the lake and had a good time. I will try fishing those rocks along the dam harder next time. It was just plain old too hot to sit still in the boat for most of the day. Thanks for the advice, I will check in on this board for more tips. I am considering going back today unless I find something more fun or productive to do.
> 
> Jason


The floating dock is there for boaters to tie up and use the restroom at the N end of the parking lot, or for a picnic at the shelter house or picnic tables.

Ask anyone on here what CJ was like the first time they tried to fish it...it is a tough lake....but full of fish....learn it and the species you are after and you'll catch fish any time you want!


----------



## easytobeme03

lol De says she has never had problems catching fish at CJ


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> lol De says she has never had problems catching fish at CJ


Yeah! De and Ashley....seems like Mother CJ takes it easy on other women!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent have you talked with LOTP lately? Hope the 2nd is still a go,looking forward to going over there. Is the plan to fish for a few hours after dark or fish all night? I'm gonna have to figure out what lures I'm taking with me. I hope there's a topwater bite happening because I got a big ol' black buzzbait that needs broken in a little bit. 

Did you get out on Sunday at all? I didn't see you post anything so I'm guessing that the answer to my question is no. I thought you liked to fish misterLOL. I fished both days but not out there,weekends are for yakin' and there's way too many boaters out there for my liking. Had a fairly decent weekend but it shoulda been alot better but I missed way too many fish. All in all I ended up with around 20 LM with a few 2's,couple of 3's,and a very healthy 6. I'm probably gonna take it a little easy fishing wise this week so I'm completely geared up for next week. I might go out once (prob Wednesday) but that'll be it until the weekend and then the serious fun begins.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent have you talked with LOTP lately? Hope the 2nd is still a go,looking forward to going over there. Is the plan to fish for a few hours after dark or fish all night? I'm gonna have to figure out what lures I'm taking with me. I hope there's a topwater bite happening because I got a big ol' black buzzbait that needs broken in a little bit.
> 
> Did you get out on Sunday at all? I didn't see you post anything so I'm guessing that the answer to my question is no. I thought you liked to fish misterLOL. I fished both days but not out there,weekends are for yakin' and there's way too many boaters out there for my liking. Had a fairly decent weekend but it shoulda been alot better but I missed way too many fish. All in all I ended up with around 20 LM with a few 2's,couple of 3's,and a very healthy 6. I'm probably gonna take it a little easy fishing wise this week so I'm completely geared up for next week. I might go out once (prob Wednesday) but that'll be it until the weekend and then the serious fun begins.


Still on for the 2nd, Punk wants to fish for a couple hours in the daylight and then fish through the night. He fishes Black Buzzers, I told him I'm throwing black Keitechs since these fish had never seen them before.

We had a party Sat night and the wife tried to re-live her younger years and was "Ill" Sunday!


----------



## Intimidator

Am I reading the data correctly that the Thermocline has set up in about 10-11 foot of water on the 15th ????


----------



## ssouthard

I am picking the t-shirt, decal and flag up today at MacRays on Eagle City Road. I will hang them up in the bait shop for a few days if you would like to inspect them.

I will get a price list from them.


----------



## homebrew

Intimidator said:


> Am I reading the data correctly that the Thermocline has set up in about 10-11 foot of water on the 15th ????


That's how I read it. Looks like that eliminates a lot of water!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Am I reading the data correctly that the Thermocline has set up in about 10-11 foot of water on the 15th ????


If that's correct then what good is all the LAYDOWNS doing now? Wasn't most placed in water deeper than that? That certainly does eliminate a bunch of water.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I certainly don't want to get in the middle of the play fighting you guys have here, but I had to add a comment. I've been fishing CJ for many years; my fishing there has decreased tremendously the last 4 years since we started a family. Although I can easily have maps of the cover e-mailed or provided to me - I have not. However, it is extremely easy for me to find and mark all this cover around the lake. CJ is barely a big puddle...I marked it all up in a mater of a few boat trips. I am no expert by any means...far from it.

Nobody needs this map - local or out of town to pound the cover you guys put out...it's a piece of cake to find and set up on. The bulk of everything out there can be located and marked up in a weekend.

I certainly agree advertisement adds pressure...just saying the assumption these maps show all the fishermen where to fish is a little off base in my mind.

I don't eat anything out of CJ anyway...it's all for pleasure since it's my home base. I eat Erie perch and eyes and leave the fish at CJ for others to eat.


----------



## Intimidator

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I certainly don't want to get in the middle of the play fighting you guys have here, but I had to add a comment. I've been fishing CJ for many years; my fishing there has decreased tremendously the last 4 years since we started a family. Although I can easily have maps of the cover e-mailed or provided to me - I have not. However, it is extremely easy for me to find and mark all this cover around the lake. CJ is barely a big puddle...I marked it all up in a mater of a few boat trips. I am no expert by any means...far from it.
> 
> Nobody needs this map - local or out of town to pound the cover you guys put out...it's a piece of cake to find and set up on. The bulk of everything out there can be located and marked up in a weekend.
> 
> I certainly agree advertisement adds pressure...just saying the assumption these maps show all the fishermen where to fish is a little off base in my mind.
> 
> I don't eat anything out of CJ anyway...it's all for pleasure since it's my home base. I eat Erie perch and eyes and leave the fish at CJ for others to eat.


I agree with everything you've said except for the the assumption that people aren't using the Maps and GPS locations to fish. 
Every Boat now has GPS or people have a handheld, the traffic at CJ has increased, and people sit on the cover daily...and even at night when some of us are out there! 
The cover locations did not have to be publicized...period!
Normal fishermen are not going to go to a lake and hunt for cover if GPS locations of cover are given to you...I still am getting 4-5 e-mails a week from people out of State and the far reaches of OHIO asking about the GPS locations and if they are still producing?????


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Well I will have to take what you say at face value since you are out there as much as you are. I guess I just don't see the map or GPS coordinates themselves as the culprit, but rather all the "advertisement". Doc has had decent maps of CJ for years and years...he's shared those maps generously with other fishermen. Never got spread around like this. CJ is so small in my mind it is easier just to fish it yourself and mark the cover as you fish. It didn't even make sense to me to plug in these GPS coordinates and move spot to spot - it's all so close. And I have found even on quality units it is best to find the structure and mark it yourself...it will be a more accurate reading when you try to return to the spot.

I'll admit I'm the "lazy" out of town fishermen a few times per year. I travel out of state on fishing vacations often with very little knowledge of the lake. First thing I do is head to a nice tackle shop and after spending some money I ask for help...I've been provided fishing maps with GPS coordinates from tackle shop employees. Now, I'm typically on a MUCH larger body of water...Cumberland, Cherokee, TN river, etc. 

CJ is just a puddle and certainly couldn't stand a huge amount of pressure. I'd guess all the hype will die off soon. I remember the hype the lake got when the BASS professional came out and nailed a 6lb + LM on CJ during his "media" trip. It was written up in the paper and people hammered CJ for bass for a couple months. After limited success and likely no LM bass even close to the 6+lber, pressure went back to normal. Hopefully all the recent hype will come to an end and a similar pattern evolves.

Paint Creek lake went through a similar (although less specific - no GPS) process like this in the late 90s. Structure was both placed and existing spots identified; a map was drafted and available at the bait shop. They'd even go over the map with you and show you best spots for bass, crappie, etc. After awhile the attention died off.

OH has far too many fishermen and water users and not much water. These tiny little 2-3,000 acre impoundments all get hammered. All this is one reason I make the 3 hr drive so often to Lake Erie...plenty of water for everybody. People get too close...just move off and find more fish.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fish n Fool I certainly hope that you're right when you say that the hype will die off soon and the pressure will return to a more "normal" level. However with that being said the pressure CJ gets is tremendous in my book. The lake gets hammered from spring through summer into fall and all through the ice season. Myself,you,and a few select others are in the minority when it comes to keeping fish from CJ. I generally only keep crappie and white bass a few times a year and the rest of the time I fish purely for fun. There is however a ton of folks that keep everything legal or not outta there. They're doing this year round and sooner than later it's gonna decimate the lake. Add in all the goofballs that keep posting exact locations sometimes with pictures and it's all that much easier for them to destroy the lake. You're absolutely correct in saying that CJ isn't very big and that's why a portion of us who fishes the place regularly wants to see the lake become all that it can and should be but it won't get the chance if people keep being stupid. Those that take everything they catch really don't give a *BLEEP* if they destroy the lake or not because they'll just find another one to do the same thing to. CJ is my home lake because it's the place I fish the most (10 min from my house) and when my little boy who's 3 gets to age where he can really learn how to fish and have fun doing so I want him to be able to enjoy the lake in the same way that I always have. I guess that's why I might be viewed as a little "hardcore" when it comes to my stance on certain things reguarding CJ.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I agree with everything you've said except for the the assumption that people aren't using the Maps and GPS locations to fish.
> Every Boat now has GPS or people have a handheld, the traffic at CJ has increased, and people sit on the cover daily...and even at night when some of us are out there!
> The cover locations did not have to be publicized...period!
> Normal fishermen are not going to go to a lake and hunt for cover if GPS locations of cover are given to you...I still am getting 4-5 e-mails a week from people out of State and the far reaches of OHIO asking about the GPS locations and if they are still producing?????


Brent I do believe that you and I had the same conversation a little while ago reguarding the GPS capabilities that most people have nowadays. You and everyone in this world knows how I feel about the constant publication of the coordinates. It sickens me a tad that you're getting that many emails asking about the LAYDOWNS.I seriously hope that you're not giving these people any kind of useful help. Maybe it's just me but I'd rather go to a lake and figure it out for myself. Hell all the places I wanna try to go to on my vacation is totally unknown waters to me and that adds to the excitement for me. I've got some paper topo maps and that's all I really need. Actually probably won't use them except for getting to the parking areas that I want to park in. I'm not gonna ask anyone on where to fish or what to use because that takes away half the "battle".


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Due to the obvious displeasure expressed by so many, have removed any and all posts from this thread. Will accept any and all haterd as to "destroying' CJ single handedly'; rather than faulting well intended individuals attempting to increase the PANFISH population, perhaps contacting me personally at [email protected] might be more personally fulfilling. And again, as far as making the cover "public knowledge', any and all fault lies with myself, and NO ONE else. If ya really need to complain, you know where. And forgive my parting thought; I don`t suppose all those posts about the spectacular catches and photos of all the "limits" of your beautiful fish EVER had anything to do with the # of people fishing CJ now, has it? Naw.This IS after all a PRIVATE forum and CJ is a "private" lake, right? For what it`s worth, haven`t KEPT a single fish so far this yr...and maybe should have kept "Flak Bait' as a name...


Thank you for doing the right thing...why couldn't you have just stopped there???


----------



## Intimidator

Anyone been out lately? How's the water temps?

I bought some "New" swimbaits (Ouzo- Goby, Edge- Hybrids Flurry Minnow) to try before our "outing" next week with Bass Pro Steven Priest (LordOfThePunks) at Alum. I'm sure SpfldBassGuy and I are gonna learn some new things from him...hopefully he doesn't spank us too Bad!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Lowell H Turner said:


> And forgive my parting thought; I don`t suppose all those posts about the spectacular catches and photos of all the "limits" of your beautiful fish EVER had anything to do with the # of people fishing CJ now, has it? Naw.This IS after all a PRIVATE forum and CJ is a "private" lake, right? For what it`s worth, haven`t KEPT a single fish so far this yr...and maybe should have kept "Flak Bait' as a name...


What in Gods' creation does the number of people fishing CJ have to do with people posting about spectacular catches/limits? (Maybe I missed the point) Do you honestly think all of us think this is a private forum? It's one thing to post pics or give fishing reports but it's an entirely different animal to post the exact locations of the spots we've caught fish versus the exact GPS locations over and over. How many of our posts contained the EXACT spot where fish was caught,probably not one. We have however posted the general areas but never the exact rock,grass patch,place by a tree on the bank that a fish was caught at. I think you need to get out and actually fish more often,might give you a sense of fulfillment now that the project is over with for now. Also we know that CJ isn't a private lake,duh. I think maybe you've repeatedly missed the point we've been trying to make to you,your posting that stuff over and over was/is doing more harm than it was doing good for the lake. We're not trying to keep people from fishing it,we're trying to get people to respect the resource that we have. If it was a private lake then all the LAYDOWNS would've been done without all the public fanfare and done the way it was supposed to have been done. There wouldn't have been the back and forth over what took place versus what should've taken place.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Anyone been out lately? How's the water temps?
> 
> I bought some "New" swimbaits (Ouzo- Goby, Edge- Hybrids Flurry Minnow) to try before our "outing" next week with Bass Pro Steven Priest (LordOfThePunks) at Alum. I'm sure SpfldBassGuy and I are gonna learn some new things from him...hopefully he doesn't spank us too Bad!


Hey to try something out don't you actually have to get and fish?LOL Man the "Tackle Monkey" really likes you doesn't he. I've never even heard of those swimbaits you got,you definitely go to great lengths to find the "good stuff" don't you. I'm sure that we will definitely pick up more than a few things from him. I'm totally psyched for the outing as I'm looking forward to doing some nighttime bassin'. Now if I end up catching a Muskie then don't be surprised if I scream like a little girl.


----------



## ssouthard

Fella's use your emails to comunicate if you feel you have the best honey holes. This is the wolf pack, a united fellowship on C J Brown. I catch fish almost every time I am on the lake. Most often it is in other locations different than your posts. My challenge to you all is catch the alusive 10 lb'der out there!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Now if I end up catching a Muskie then don't be surprised if I scream like a little girl.


Heck, I'll probably scream with you...it's been a long time since I've caught a fish over 3 ft long with teeth! Joe got his CROC maybe we can too!


----------



## Intimidator

ssouthard said:


> Fella's use your emails to comunicate if you feel you have the best honey holes. This is the wolf pack, a united fellowship on C J Brown. I catch fish almost every time I am on the lake. Most often it is in other locations different than your posts. My challenge to you all is catch the alusive 10 lb'der out there!


Hey, I just got a new digital scale from NAFC, now I can actually weigh fish...since it is electronic, I don't expect it to last long!

My goal is still a 30 inch "Lake" fish...I've had 3 that went 29+ but never a 30from the lake. Now that I know what a 30 looks and feels like I'll be OK if it never happens...but if I am Lucky enough...I promise that it will be returned safely to Mother CJ.


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Hey, I just got a new digital scale from NAFC, now I can actually weigh fish...since it is electronic, I don't expect it to last long!
> 
> My goal is still a 30 inch "Lake" fish...I've had 3 that went 29+ but never a 30from the lake. Now that I know what a 30 looks and feels like I'll be OK if it never happens...but if I am Lucky enough...I promise that it will be returned safely to Mother CJ.


Caught a 33inch striper at Norris this past April hope to do better in a couple of weeks. I'll be on CJ in the morning,white Taho f/s if anyone see me give a shout.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hey, I just got a new digital scale from NAFC, now I can actually weigh fish...since it is electronic, I don't expect it to last long!


I bet you break or lose it on the first trip you take it out with youLOL. Everyone knows you've got a monster electronic curse on ya and I don't believe this items fate will be any different than all the broken stuff before,LOL.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Caught a 33inch striper at Norris this past April hope to do better in a couple of weeks. I'll be on CJ in the morning,white Taho f/s if anyone see me give a shout.


SpfldBassGuy and I were out there fishing when someone said there were Stripers in CJ...We both smiled and chuckled!
Man, I haven't caught one of them since I lived in SC either!

SSouthard, is looking for that elusive 10# Gator.

Let us know what the water temp is and if you can see the thermocline.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I bet you break or lose it on the first trip you take it out with youLOL. Everyone knows you've got a monster electronic curse on ya and I don't believe this items fate will be any different than all the broken stuff before,LOL.


I'm not even going to put batteries in it or put it in the bag until we go to Alum with LordOfThePunks!


----------



## kschupp

Anybody know where the thermocline at CJ is? Haven't been out in alomost 2 weeks and am thinking about going this weekend? Also, has anybody fished at Lake Patoka in IN? Been thinking about going there when the weather cools some.

Kent


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Anybody know where the thermocline at CJ is? Haven't been out in alomost 2 weeks and am thinking about going this weekend? Also, has anybody fished at Lake Patoka in IN? Been thinking about going there when the weather cools some.
> 
> Kent


If you look at the COE numbers it should be between 10-11 feet. 
Sometimes they are off...some guys have electronics that will pick up the Thermocline and we're all kinda waiting to see if the numbers are indeed correct or not.


----------



## downtime8763

I was out yesterday morning and the fish were mostly in the 8-12 ft in the early morning. Water temp was in the low 80's and fishing was slow to say the least. Went and learned a little more about CJ,between two of us we caught a dozen or so cats n crappie.


----------



## spfldbassguy

downtime8763 said:


> I was out yesterday morning and the fish were mostly in the 8-12 ft in the early morning. Water temp was in the low 80's and fishing was slow to say the least. Went and learned a little more about CJ,between two of us we caught a dozen or so cats n crappie.


That's the most important thing right,you learned a little more. I believe it's a good day whenever you can learn more about something or learn something new. Atleast you all got into some fish,that's better than driving home with the stentch of "The Skunk" on ya.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> I was out yesterday morning and the fish were mostly in the 8-12 ft in the early morning. Water temp was in the low 80's and fishing was slow to say the least. Went and learned a little more about CJ,between two of us we caught a dozen or so cats n crappie.


Very nice...Congrats!
Thanks for the update!


----------



## Byg

Guys, I wonder if you can throw some quick tips at me, Buddie just called said they were gonna camp at the park, so I thought I would hook up the boat and take his youngster out for a couple hours tonight or morning. Just some general areas so I dont waste the time and bore the kid. PM if ya want.
Any replies are appreciated. I have never fish the lake, been on it once but just putting around. 
Thanks


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Byg said:


> Guys, I wonder if you can throw some quick tips at me, Buddie just called said they were gonna camp at the park, so I thought I would hook up the boat and take his youngster out for a couple hours tonight or morning. Just some general areas so I dont waste the time and bore the kid. PM if ya want.
> Any replies are appreciated. I have never fish the lake, been on it once but just putting around.
> Thanks


Not to be a jerk or anything, and sometimes I come across like one, but how many more tips can any person on here give other than going out and suffering in the heat, tossing the lures and setting the hook and then reeling in the fish for you? There is more than enough information on here for even a first time CJ Fisherman to catch something. All you have to do is read, too many people want crap spelled out for them and then read to them as well.


----------



## Intimidator

I stopped by CJ yesterday for lunch and fished in the Marina for about 45 minutes...I was trying out some new swimbaits for the upcoming Tuesday Night Bass fishing trip at Alum with Bass Pro "LordOfThePunks". 
I worked both of the new baits and didn't have any luck at all and I really didn't like the movement of the baits...so at the very end I put on a Keitech and caught a 12" SM. I guess the Keitechs are the only Plastics that are going to go with me!

I also stopped at the Baitshop and Printer to check out the CJ Logo...looks quite nice! The decals are almost ready.


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> I stopped by CJ yesterday for lunch and fished in the Marina for about 45 minutes...I was trying out some new swimbaits for the upcoming Tuesday Night Bass fishing trip at Alum with Bass Pro "LordOfThePunks".
> I worked both of the new baits and didn't have any luck at all and I really didn't like the movement of the baits...so at the very end I put on a Keitech and caught a 12" SM. I guess the Keitechs are the only Plastics that are going to go with me!
> 
> I also stopped at the Baitshop and Printer to check out the CJ Logo...looks quite nice! The decals are almost ready.


Decals? need more info,unless I need to read further back.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Decals? need more info,unless I need to read further back.


You were on vacation...!


----------



## ssouthard

Sorry Gentlemen the t-shirt and flag will be at the bait shop this afternoon. I have been deployed here locally and have been busy. Sorry for the wait, Steve


----------



## Intimidator

Both yesterday and this morning I hit 2 local Bass Ponds at 4am til dawn to get ready for our tuesday night trip with a OGF Bass Pro at Alum...I had to try a few things to see if they work or not in total darkness...Man, the Bass fishing IS good at night, anything that made a noise or thru a silhouette...they smashed it...hopefully they'll do the same thing at Alum! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## downtime8763

downtime8763 said:


> Caught a 33inch striper at Norris this past April hope to do better in a couple of weeks. I'll be on CJ in the morning,white Taho f/s if anyone see me give a shout.


I was reminded by Bill D in the picture the the striper at Norris this past spring was 38 not 33 inches long,I hope to do better than that in a week or so.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> I was reminded by Bill D in the picture the the striper at Norris this past spring was 38 not 33 inches long,I hope to do better than that in a week or so.


Well, good luck! Let us know how you do! Those things hit like freight trains when they're hungrey. I loved catching those Bad Boys when I was in SC, both from the Reservoirs and the Ocean!

Headed out tonight to Bass fish with SpfldBassGuy and LordOfThePunks at Alum...I'm really looking forward to learning something from Punk, hopefully he lets us catch some fish...we might even try for a Musky (the other freshwater "Freight Train"). It would be nice to add the CROC to the list of fish caught this year!


----------



## Intimidator

The tuesday night fishing trip was FUN and fishing with LOTP was a very good learning experience. The Fishing was slower than expected and we couldn't find the HUGE Alum Bass or the Musky but we still caught several fish each and missed several more at the boat. Steve had the Big fish of the night, I had the worst daytime and overall cast (gave him a braid necklace..no injury thankfully) and both Steve and LOTP shared the worst night-time casts (Trees, way up on the bank)...3 dudes Bass fishing and heaving lures was tricky...every cast by LOTP went wizzing by my ear...I thought I was going to have several piercings!.
Alum is a Very Nice Lake...it's Marina and facilities puts CJ's to shame...Heck, we were afraid to use the bathrooms because they were so nice.....just a beautiful place.
Watching a true Pro fish and watching him use the "Top Of The Line" Electronics is amazing...being able to use the SideScan to see underwater out 100' on each side of the boat plus the combined DownScan was also amazing...Alum has so much more Structure and Cover than CJ...it is everywhere...probably why it is such a good fishing lake and so PACKED (except at night)....it is also very clear, due to the Zebra mussels!
I also learned that I have way too many lures...The Keitechs (3.8 and 4.8) caught way more fish than anything else I used (for topwater or bottom), I should've just used them all night long! LOTP had most of his luck topwater and Steve mixed it up more also and caught fish with topwater stuff and swimmers. Overall a Fun night out with Friends! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## downtime8763

Sounds like you Alum tip was a learning/fun trip,planning to go their with the wife and neighbors a little later in the fall. Hoping to get my hitch on the fifth wheel to pull the Taho behind the camper(heard the campgrounds were good) thus saving time and fuel.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> The tuesday night fishing trip was FUN and fishing with LOTP was a very good learning experience. The Fishing was slower than expected and we couldn't find the HUGE Alum Bass or the Musky but we still caught several fish each and missed several more at the boat. Steve had the Big fish of the night, I had the worst daytime and overall cast (gave him a braid necklace..no injury thankfully) and both Steve and LOTP shared the worst night-time casts (Trees, way up on the bank)...3 dudes Bass fishing and heaving lures was tricky...every cast by LOTP went wizzing by my ear...I thought I was going to have several piercings!.
> Alum is a Very Nice Lake...it's Marina and facilities puts CJ's to shame...Heck, we were afraid to use the bathrooms because they were so nice.....just a beautiful place.
> Watching a true Pro fish and watching him use the "Top Of The Line" Electronics is amazing...being able to use the SideScan to see underwater out 100' on each side of the boat plus the combined DownScan was also amazing...Alum has so much more Structure and Cover than CJ...it is everywhere...probably why it is such a good fishing lake and so PACKED (except at night)....it is also very clear, due to the Zebra mussels!
> I also learned that I have way too many lures...The Keitechs (3.8 and 4.8) caught way more fish than anything else I used (for topwater or bottom), I should've just used them all night long! LOTP had most of his luck topwater and Steve mixed it up more also and caught fish with topwater stuff and swimmers. Overall a Fun night out with Friends! Good Fishing To All!


Yes it was certainly fun and an all around good time. I think you scared the you know what outta LOTP with that one cast. Alum is a very beautiful lake and like you said,gots lots of cover and structure. I just wish that I'd have started off with a jig n pig at that first area we tried,think that coulda been the ticket. I would've had the two biggest but that one came unbuttoned,man I'm still pissed about that one. I know that was gonna be my PB smallie. For my first ever bass boat fishing experience it was 3 outta 4 stars. The only thing that was missing was me landing a HUGE smallmouth and Brent going in for a swimlol. The swim senko I should've used a little heavier weight to really get it bouncing off those rocks. If that one on the black chatterbait hadn't got off............. I think I shocked LOTP by catching that LM on the WHITE buzzbait at night. It was really fun to have shared the boat with the both of you and I think we handled the 3 man situation quite well.


----------



## spfldbassguy

After serving his temporary suspension for chuckin' part of my reel in the water last time out I decided to get the little man out there. It didn't take too long before he was reeling them in. He even let me reel in a few but he had to throw 'em all back in. The both of us landed probably 6 really nice sized ones. I think all in all we caught about 14-18 bluegills(couple warmouths in there as well) which wasn't too bad considering we wasn't out for very long. Ran outta the waxworms we bought on the way out there. Bluegills have to be pretty smart in order to pick a hook clean without making the bobbers move or twitch. He had fun,I had fun so that made for a good fun evening which is always a good thing.


----------



## downtime8763

Fished CJ this morning from about 6:30am till 10:30 with a fried in his Ranger,water was 83deg fish were all precooked before landing in boat. A few dinks and a few keeper crappie for the frier on a future date.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got the little man backout there again tonight to catch some gills. I think for every two waxworms we actually caught a fish. Didn't get into any huge ones but we landed a couple nice sized ones. A few other people was out but didn't see them catching much. Another relaxing way to spend an evening with the boy. Now if I could only get paid to fish that'd be the ticket.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I snuck onto CJ wednesday eve for a few hours. Crappies were on fire but with my other buddy working my area trolling, and me jigging he found on 14incher and I couldn't get a bite, that water is SMOKED!


----------



## Intimidator

Congrats Steve, Jonny, and Downtime on successful summer fishing!

I think that I may have stimbled onto something from the Night Bass Fishing trip...I dyed several more baits and was out from 4am til noon today. In the morning I ended up with (5) keeper Gators, (4) 14"+ LM and (6) 12"+ SM before the sun came up....all on the same bait. Then I moved around and had 4 more of each Bass and some dink and keeper Crappie on the same 4" swimbait and of course a Nazi Burger at the Marina!
I'm headed back out tonight to see if this continues!


----------



## easytobeme03

Took the wife out on the lake last night for some fishing and relaxing,, well did plenty of both but no catching lol .. We didnt even get one hit ,, were out for about 2 and a half hours. Didnt catch a fish but sure did enjoy a nice peaceful evening on Mother CJ


----------



## Intimidator

Went out last night from 8pm til 4am and fished at all the "Flats" I could from the bank. Met up and talked to Don and De for awhile. Bass Cove gave up (2) 12" smallies early...then I never had another bite until about 1am....I ended up with 3 dink Gators and 6 more nice CJ Bass (3 of each) from Cajun Cove. Used the same 3.8" Black/Blue swimmers all night long! The Crawdads are everywhere...Man, when the sun goes down they come out in force...no wonder everything comes shallow, they love that freshwater Lobster! 
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Went out last night from 8pm til 4am and fished at all the "Flats" I could from the bank. Met up and talked to Don and De for awhile. Bass Cove gave up (2) 12" smallies early...then I never had another bite until about 1am....I ended up with 3 dink Gators and 6 more nice CJ Bass (3 of each) from Cajun Cove. Used the same 3.8" Black/Blue swimmers all night long! The Crawdads are everywhere...Man, when the sun goes down they come out in force...no wonder everything comes shallow, they love that freshwater Lobster!
> Good Fishing To All!


Glad to hear you had some fun and are putting your new found knowledge to good use. If I would've went out there with you after you called I'd probably be getting served divorce papers tommorrow or on Tuesday,lol. Yap,yap,yap,that's all I heard about my fishing on my week off. Go figures the first time I've ever taken a vacation and she beeyotches about me fishing. I just let it all go in one ear and right out the other one though. Told her I'll quit fishing and take to runnin' around in the bars looking for some extracircular activity if that'd suit her. She didn't think that was too funny actually (plus I couldn't do that). I was gonna go out after the rain on Sunday evening but decided to spend one day not fishing at all. Everybody needs a break once in awhile.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Glad to hear you had some fun and are putting your new found knowledge to good use. If I would've went out there with you after you called I'd probably be getting served divorce papers tommorrow or on Tuesday,lol. Yap,yap,yap,that's all I heard about my fishing on my week off. Go figures the first time I've ever taken a vacation and she beeyotches about me fishing. I just let it all go in one ear and right out the other one though. Told her I'll quit fishing and take to runnin' around in the bars looking for some extracircular activity if that'd suit her. She didn't think that was too funny actually (plus I couldn't do that). I was gonna go out after the rain on Sunday evening but decided to spend one day not fishing at all. Everybody needs a break once in awhile.


The only reason I was able to fish those insane hours is that my wife is staying with her Mother and Father and helping out after his Hip replacement surgury...she'll be back home sometime this week! Those long hours fishing were fun and relaxing but took a toll on me!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> The only reason I was able to fish those insane hours is that my wife is staying with her Mother and Father and helping out after his Hip replacement surgury...she'll be back home sometime this week! Those long hours fishing were fun and relaxing but took a toll on me!


Yeah I know the family was away taking care of family business and I hope he's doing better now. I bet your daytime "reports" are probably over until the cooler fall weather arrives. Til then I could see you only fishing evening/night time hours. You seem to have caught the night time fishing bug my friend,better thank LOTP again.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Yeah I know the family was away taking care of family business and I hope he's doing better now. I bet your daytime "reports" are probably over until the cooler fall weather arrives. Til then I could see you only fishing evening/night time hours. You seem to have caught the night time fishing bug my friend,better thank LOTP again.


Man, If you can find the right spot it's so quiet and peaceful at night...had to leave the Marina though because a few families of Springfield's finest, decided that yelling at the kids all night long was an enjoyable "bonding" experience!

The Crawdads at night just amaze me, I never thought CJ had that many...the next time I go out I'm getting out the Dahlberg Craw and see if I can stir up something huge!


----------



## mac79

out early today tried RR tressel no luck jiggin with crawler. moved to main beach scored 14 keeper crappie all around 9 10 in.. Plent more throw backs.. off by 11 for 2nd shift.. crappie all on bb with floating worm harness colorado blades pink. 18fow. could not stay. wanted to stay and try for the eye... ?? any help what and where is the gravel pit??

MAC


----------



## homebrew

According to the COE it looks like the thermocline is still between 11-12 feet. Someone posted that they measure that at the dam and that the actual number might vary throughout the lake. 

Anyone have any idea on how much the thermocline actually varies? Will the walleye seek shallower water so as to remain near the bottom and still be able to survive? Or will they suspend? Is structure below the thermocline insignificant?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> The Crawdads at night just amaze me, I never thought CJ had that many...the next time I go out I'm getting out the Dahlberg Craw and see if I can stir up something huge!


With all the places for the "Lobsters of CJ" to hide why does it surprise you that there's so many? Hell just think of all of them that you seen in the spring during the day while crappie fishing. You shoulda done had that thing out,why let it sit there in your tackle bag collecting dust?


----------



## spfldbassguy

homebrew said:


> According to the COE it looks like the thermocline is still between 11-12 feet. Someone posted that they measure that at the dam and that the actual number might vary throughout the lake.
> 
> Anyone have any idea on how much the thermocline actually varies? Will the walleye seek shallower water so as to remain near the bottom and still be able to survive? Or will they suspend? Is structure below the thermocline insignificant?


I figure it probably only varies a foot or two throughout the lake but I could be wrong in my thinking. I think the EYES suspend in the summer when the TC sets in. There's a group of the population that might decide to live in shallower waters but I wouldn't count on that too much. I'd most certainly say that ANY cover/structure below the TC is most definitely insignificant. The O2 levels below the TC wouldn't be enough for them to be able to live comfortably. They're very O2 sensitive so I doubt they'd hangout in depths that didn't let them be atleast some sort of comfortable. I might be off base with what I repied to you with but I don't think I am. If I am somebody please correct me as I've been wrong before and I'll be wrong in the future again at some point.


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> According to the COE it looks like the thermocline is still between 11-12 feet. Someone posted that they measure that at the dam and that the actual number might vary throughout the lake.
> 
> Anyone have any idea on how much the thermocline actually varies? Will the walleye seek shallower water so as to remain near the bottom and still be able to survive? Or will they suspend? Is structure below the thermocline insignificant?


I talked to Debra Walters again yesterday and we talked about this and other things.
She said that in some deeper lakes (like some areas in CJ) there can be deep areas under the TC that have high disolved oxygen that is trapped between the bottom and the "dead" layer. So in other words you will have the oxygenated water from the surface to the TC, then the "Dead Layer", then another oxygenated layer near the bottom. It's probable but unknown if the fish use this area also...it is likely that cold water fish like Gators, perch, SM, etc, would use this area to suspend and then feed as the sun and heat goes down.

At CJ the North End is very oxygenated due to the water coming in but it is very warm and not comfortable for Gators or cold water fish, the mid level lake is normally OK also and has deeper areas that cold water fish can at least tolerate and suspend if needed, the deeper sections past the humps to the dam are normally affected most by the TC. When we were at Alum you could see the TC clearly on LOTP's electronics...it was at 18' exactly, throughout the lake, this is due to Alum being an emergency drought water system for Columbus and not much water at all is being released. Once water starts flowing again the TC will disappear. We did not known about double TC's or we could have checked.


----------



## Intimidator

I also talked with Debra about the Structure and Cover at Alum. Alum is so much different than CJ because of the stuff that was left when it was built. All of the roads, guardrails, bridges, tressels, trees, etc, were left intact....and man, do they hold fish. The COE division in that area knew what they were doing...they piled rock formations, left foundations intact, stuck boulders on ledges, etc. The Bad thing about Alum is that it is in Columbus and during the daylight hours you don't even want to try to go there!

At least now I have seen an Ohio lake that is full of vertical cover and what that can do for the fishing....The Bass population is HUGE and strong, same with the Saugeye, Musky, Crappie, and other fish populations...even with all the pressure that Alum receives it continues to be one of Ohio's best fisheries due to the cover it provides.
Alum has given us alot of ideas for the future!


----------



## fished-out

Caesar's Creek, East Fork, and Paint Creek are the same way--they weren't clear cut when built and have lots of standing timber, brush piles, etc.


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> Caesar's Creek, East Fork, and Paint Creek are the same way--they weren't clear cut when built and have lots of standing timber, brush piles, etc.


If the cover and laydowns that were placed the past 3 yrs get a rest and are forgotton for awhile......and then if we can continue the "Projects" in the future, CJ will become a Monster. We need for CJ to stabilize...the minnow and bait fish population has been allowed to recover due to the massive amount of shad. This will also help take pressure off the perch and hopefully they will rebound fast. Then, if a major shad kill happens it won't effect the predator population as much.

If anyone has any thoughts on improvements they would like to see to CJ (that fishermen could do) or any cover ideas, please post them here or PM me.

I would like to see varied kinds of cover, put in the right places...trees, pallet A-frames, PVC, stake beds, Bucket trees, and the Bass size increased. Inforcement would be good but we all know money is tight and that "ain't gonna happin'"!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Wednesday night from 9:00 pm til 11:30 pm and caught 4 nice LM Bass and 2 Sm Smallies with the Blue/Black combo on Cajun Flats. I'm going to give them a rest and try some other flats again, maybe tonight, since my wife is not coming home till FRI! 
When I first got there I saw a huge crawdad close to shore, I dangled my Keitech in front of it and as he was "fighting" it, I grabbed him from behind...this thing measure 5 1/4 inches. I pinched off his claws and hooked him on a 2/0 jig and casted him out....I jigged him a couple times and had a MASSIVE hit...and the craw was gone with nothing to show for it! I had 2 nice other bites that I thought were Gators but they got off just before I could make out what they were. 
The Moon is helping to light things up and you can see real well right now. Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

I also talked with one of my friends here at work who was out last night fishing in the Wednesday Night Bass League and he said the Thermocline had dropped down to 20'. Fall fishing is not far away!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Went out Wednesday night from 9:00 pm til 11:30 pm and caught 4 nice LM Bass and 2 Sm Smallies with the Blue/Black combo on Cajun Flats. I'm going to give them a rest and try some other flats again, maybe tonight, since my wife is not coming home till FRI!
> When I first got there I saw a huge crawdad close to shore, I dangled my Keitech in front of it and as he was "fighting" it, I grabbed him from behind...this thing measure 5 1/4 inches. I pinched off his claws and hooked him on a 2/0 jig and casted him out....I jigged him a couple times and had a MASSIVE hit...and the craw was gone with nothing to show for it! I had 2 nice other bites that I thought were Gators but they got off just before I could make out what they were.
> The Moon is helping to light things up and you can see real well right now. Good Fishing To All!


You're getting pretty good at not getting the fish to shorelol.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> You're getting pretty good at not getting the fish to shorelol.


Now that's just messed up....and to think, I was gonna let you use my Dahlberg!


----------



## downtime8763

Just got back form Norris lake and the water temp there was 84-90 deg,took my son and granddaughter around the dock areas for pan fish with little luck.Fish felt like they were boiled at best.Can't wait to hit Cj soon,looks like it will have to be night to have much luck.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Now that's just messed up....and to think, I was gonna let you use my Dahlberg!


Now you know I gotta mess with ya a little bit,lol


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Just got back form Norris lake and the water temp there was 84-90 deg,took my son and granddaughter around the dock areas for pan fish with little luck.Fish felt like they were boiled at best.Can't wait to hit Cj soon,looks like it will have to be night to have much luck.


We have a couple chances of getting rain over the weekend, the temps are suppose to remain lower until next week, and with the thermocline diminishing.....things may begin to pick up alittle during the day.


----------



## Intimidator

Went back out from 8:30 until Midnight...hit a school of WB bustin' shad at the Mouth of the ES as soon as I got back there...luckily I had my 1/8 white RT and caught 6 Nice ones swimming it off the bottom and 3 sm ones on the drop...then they were gone! All the commotion must have stirred every thing else up in the area. I caught 6 nice Crappie, 2 LM, 3 decent Channels, and a SOFT SHELL TURTLE on my Black and Blue combo! I DO NOT THINK I HAVE EVER HAD ANYTHING FIGHT SO HARD....side to side, pulling drag, and tiring my butt out. I had no idea what kind of Monster I had, when I finally got it close enough to see...my heart dropped...how and the heck was I gonna unhook a turtle that was over 1 ft across (and even longer) and hooked in the front leg...so I got him as close as possible and cut the braid...away he went!
As good as my day started...it ended without having another BITE until I caught a Smallie at the Marina just before leaving. 
I'm trying to get off work early today to daylight fish  and I'll be out Sat early! Good Fishing to All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Went back out from 8:30 until Midnight...hit a school of WB bustin' shad at the Mouth of the ES as soon as I got back there...luckily I had my 1/8 white RT and caught 6 Nice ones swimming it off the bottom and 3 sm ones on the drop...then they were gone! All the commotion must have stirred every thing else up in the area. I caught 6 nice Crappie, 2 LM, 3 decent Channels, and a SOFT SHELL TURTLE on my Black and Blue combo! I DO NOT THINK I HAVE EVER HAD ANYTHING FIGHT SO HARD....side to side, pulling drag, and tiring my butt out. I had no idea what kind of Monster I had, when I finally got it close enough to see...my heart dropped...how and the heck was I gonna unhook a turtle that was over 1 ft across (and even longer) and hooked in the front leg...so I got him as close as possible and cut the braid...away he went!
> As good as my day started...it ended without having another BITE until I caught a Smallie at the Marina just before leaving.
> I'm trying to get off work early today to daylight fish  and I'll be out Sat early! Good Fishing to All!


What was you afraid that it was gonna bite you or something? Getting a little wussified in your older years? LOL, I'm disapppointed that you didn't say that you was gonna have some turtle soup or something today for lunch. You've really enjoyed your family being away haven't you,I haven't fished in almost a week and probably won't get the chance until Saturday evening or sunday morning. Maybe that's why I've been grouchy this week,haven't gotten my "fishing fix" in a little while.


----------



## Intimidator

Fished today from 10:30am til 1:30pm. Only used BIG baits and had one good bite on a 4.8" swimmer and caught a Solid 17" LM on the Dahlberg craw (with craw juice applied). That was all the bites I had...fished the MBR and Marina. Not many people out at all and the Burger Nazi said it has been slow all week.

Had to get home an clean before the family came home, so I can fish tomorrow!LOL


----------



## huskie muskie

Was out yesterday from 1-5 pm and again this morning from 7:30 am - noon. Only a couple of nice crappie and small largemouths. I must say, I'm getting pretty frustrated fishing this lake. By dad and I threw everything but the kitchen sink at them and went all over the lake with very little to show for it. I've tried live bait for Crappie a couple of times previous to this past trip and nothing. We threw roadrunners, small spinners, rapalas, etc...... Is it me or is the lake just not producing lately?


----------



## easytobeme03

huskie muskie said:


> Was out yesterday from 1-5 pm and again this morning from 7:30 am - noon. Only a couple of nice crappie and small largemouths. I must say, I'm getting pretty frustrated fishing this lake. By dad and I threw everything but the kitchen sink at them and went all over the lake with very little to show for it. I've tried live bait for Crappie a couple of times previous to this past trip and nothing. We threw roadrunners, small spinners, rapalas, etc...... Is it me or is the lake just not producing lately?


I would have to say that with all the high pressure systems sitting on top of us lately , the water warming so fast this summer , and the abundant bait fish population, it has made the fish very selective in what they chase. You almost have to put a bait right in front of them and fish it really slow almost like cold water tactics to get any production from the effort


----------



## spfldbassguy

After speaking with the few people that fish that I work with I've come away with one conclusion,it's been a slow period for everyone seemingly. I must be in the minority though because the week I had off (last week) I did fairly well on the species I targeted. I think I caught about 30-40 LM(a nice 5,some 3's and 2's and some dinkier ones, 1 SM,1 Channel cat(atleast 5-6lbs,wasn't even fishing for cats),and probably 20-30 bluegills. Not a bad week but it coulda been better if I hadn't lost those two over at Alum. My most productive bait by far was the jig n pig followed by either a pop-r or spinnerbait. I think I made a few of 'em mad that I had some success while on vacation. I only fished CJ once while off and it was only for about 45min on my way home from another lake.If I was to fish it right now I'd concentrate on the very early morning hours or evening/overnight hours. I think they're feeding more during those hours than at any other time of the day right now. I think most of the "schools'' are suspending and just hanging out. There's some fish that's feeding during the day but more than likely it's the smaller ones as I believe the big uns are feeding more during the hours I previously mentioned.


----------



## Intimidator

huskie muskie said:


> Was out yesterday from 1-5 pm and again this morning from 7:30 am - noon. Only a couple of nice crappie and small largemouths. I must say, I'm getting pretty frustrated fishing this lake. By dad and I threw everything but the kitchen sink at them and went all over the lake with very little to show for it. I've tried live bait for Crappie a couple of times previous to this past trip and nothing. We threw roadrunners, small spinners, rapalas, etc...... Is it me or is the lake just not producing lately?


Certain Members  of the WolfPack have been doing well with Crappies and Walleye still, one member was out on Wed from 11am til 4pm on his boat and caught 56 nice crappie and 2 Gators and sent me a pic, so, there are out there and can be caught by boat...the trick is just finding them....but these guys have very good spots that tend to "produce all year long"!


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out from 4am til 9am this morning...It was very slow, fished the Marina, MBR, and ES, and found only 1 dink Gator and a 12" smallie for my lack of sleep, both on Blue/Black....I may go back out before the rains come but right now I need to count sheep. Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Made it out from 4am til 9am this morning...It was very slow, fished the Marina, MBR, and ES, and found only 1 dink Gator and a 12" smallie for my lack of sleep, both on Blue/Black....I may go back out before the rains come but right now I need to count sheep. Good Fishing To All!


Atleast you didn't get skunked. The blue/black combo seems to be working for you right now. I'd still be throwing a buzzbait though around the rip rap areas.The plus to using a buzzbait when you can't see it too well is that you shouldn't set the hook too soon,cause it's all feel. Shoulda used the Dahlberg Craw,like you said earlier the craws come out in force at night. I was gonna go out last evening but after mowing my moms' yard and then my own and filling up on dinner I was out for a little bit. When I woke up I just wasn't "feeling it". Hopefully I'll get out this morning in a few hours here so I can feed the addiction.


----------



## sisezz73

Been out a few evenings the past couple of weeks looking for some whities for my 7 year old to catch with no luck. The largemouth have helped but not for him. The ones I have caught have been good ones. Should start to get better in the coming weeks. Anyone know where some weed beds are?
Thanks Simon blue and white Ranger.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went out last night from 7:30pm until it started to storm at 11:00pm. This was his first time fishing at night. First we had to have a Burger and the restaurant was packed, so we didn't get out til after 8. The Marina was packed but my New favorite Bass Spot was open...On my second cast with the Dahlberg I caught a nice 3 pound LM. Not long after that Dale caught one that was Bigger, on a 3.8" Black/Blue and a Weedless Black/Blue jig, it took him a while to get it in and he had his hands full...when he got it in his eyes lit up and he wanted to weigh it, he was kind of nervous holding it because the teeth were bigger than he remembers and he said "they felt funny"!...It went 3.62 on the digital scale....his PB! 
Off to our right about 6 women were dressed in white robes, they had a fire going, and started chanting and singing some sort of song that would have made dogs howl if any were around...it was weird....Dale and I decided to leave before the evil spirits settled in on the area and devoured these women for singing so poorly!
We went to another flat and Dale caught 3 Channels that went 4.10, 4.37, and 9.25 lbs (another PB). He fought those cats seemingly forever, and was screeming like IKE. 
I caught one that was only about a pound and it hit my 4.8" swimmer. We moved again and I ended the night with 3 more Bass (2-3 pounders) on the Black/Blue. The wind started and the lightning was getting closer so we left. 
The Marina was packed as we left and we counted 27 boats still on the water at dark. Dale was amazed at the bats and the number of raccons out at night and I think he had a good night out....he's tired and still sleeping at 10:30am!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Dale and I went out last night from 7:30pm until it started to storm at 11:00pm. This was his first time fishing at night. First we had to have a Burger and the restaurant was packed, so we didn't get out til after 8. The Marina was packed but my New favorite Bass Spot was open...On my second cast with the Dahlberg I caught a nice 3 pound LM. Not long after that Dale caught one that was Bigger, on a 3.8" Black/Blue and a Weedless Black/Blue jig, it took him a while to get it in and he had his hands full...when he got it in his eyes lit up and he wanted to weigh it, he was kind of nervous holding it because the teeth were bigger than he remembers and he said "they felt funny"!...It went 3.62 on the digital scale....his PB!
> Off to our right about 6 women were dressed in white robes, they had a fire going, and started chanting and singing some sort of song that would have made dogs howl if any were around...it was weird....Dale and I decided to leave before the evil spirits settled in on the area and devoured these women for singing so poorly!
> We went to another flat and Dale caught 3 Channels that went 4.10, 4.37, and 9.25 lbs (another PB). He fought those cats seemingly forever, and was screeming like IKE.
> I caught one that was only about a pound and it hit my 4.8" swimmer. We moved again and I ended the night with 3 more Bass (2-3 pounders) on the Black/Blue. The wind started and the lightning was getting closer so we left.
> The Marina was packed as we left and we counted 27 boats still on the water at dark. Dale was amazed at the bats and the number of raccons out at night and I think he had a good night out....he's tired and still sleeping at 10:30am!


Tale Dale congrats on his two new PB. Sounds like you two stumbled upon some "witches",was they good looking because by your description of their singing they'll need to count on their looks more than their voices. I suppose you threw the cats back in (which I thought was against your "cat religion"). Peaceful morning though with him sleeping in.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Tale Dale congrats on his two new PB. Sounds like you two stumbled upon some "witches",was they good looking because by your description of their singing they'll need to count on their looks more than their voices. I suppose you threw the cats back in (which I thought was against your "cat religion"). Peaceful morning though with him sleeping in.


They were OLDer, besides being weird, they had nothing going for them....and they were right out in public on the east side of the cove by the HC platform...ALOT of people were around trying to figure out what was going on.

We were able to find the Kitty Kats nice homes, I'm sure they were pampered and battered before they hit the grease! Alot of Cat fisherpeople are out at night!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> They were OLDer, besides being weird, they had nothing going for them....and they were right out in public on the east side of the cove by the HC platform...ALOT of people were around trying to figure out what was going on.
> 
> We were able to find the Kitty Kats nice homes, I'm sure they were pampered and battered before they hit the grease! Alot of Cat fisherpeople are out at night!


Maybe they was trying to conjure up a spell to regain their lost beauty and get better voices. Coulda been single trying to cast a spell to get them some men in their lives.


I knew you didn't return them cats back to the lake. You're making it too easy for those people though,pretty soon you're gonna have people not fishing and just following you around waiting on some free supperlol.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Maybe they was trying to conjure up a spell to regain their lost beauty and get better voices. Coulda been single trying to cast a spell to get them some men in their lives.
> 
> 
> I knew you didn't return them cats back to the lake. You're making it too easy for those people though,pretty soon you're gonna have people not fishing and just following you around waiting on some free supperlol.


I keep tellin' Doc that those Kitties he catches are delicious!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Monday night from 8:30 till 12:00pm. Fished the Cajun Flats and caught my first fish at dusk, it was a nice fat 12" Smallie, then about 10:00 I started catching Keeper Crappie...they had shad boiling up and down the whole area, they kept the shad moving all along the flat for about an hour...It was like during the Spawn, I WAS IN CRAPPIE HEAVEN...I have no idea how many I caught (lost count) but it was one after another until after 11, then everything stopped and I didn't have another bite before I left. Another Good Night Bite with Blue/Black, hopefully I can get in a few more!.....My Wife and Son are back at the In-Laws helping out this week also!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Went out Monday night from 8:30 till 12:00pm. Fished the Cajun Flats and caught my first fish at dusk, it was a nice fat 12" Smallie, then about 10:00 I started catching Keeper Crappie...they had shad boiling up and down the whole area, they kept the shad moving all along the flat for about an hour...It was like during the Spawn, I WAS IN CRAPPIE HEAVEN...I have no idea how many I caught (lost count) but it was one after another until after 11, then everything stopped and I didn't have another bite before I left. Another Good Night Bite with Blue/Black, hopefully I can get in a few more!.....My Wife and Son are back at the In-Laws helping out this week also!
> Good Fishing To All!


You sir are definitely enjoying your "freedom".


----------



## Intimidator

Just received confirmation that the water temps have dropped back into the 70's (76 to 78 degrees at noon). Hopefully this continues and the fishing will pick up. He couldn't tell if there is still a thermocline or if it's gone.


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Just received confirmation that the water temps have dropped back into the 70's (76 to 78 degrees at noon). Hopefully this continues and the fishing will pick up. He couldn't tell if there is still a thermocline or if it's gone.


Went out from 7am till about 10:00,water was 76 -78 deg. We caught a dozen plus and had 6 keeper crappie the were returned for another time.Water as very calm and easy to run to blow out the carbon.


----------



## Intimidator

I met Jeff Tuesday after work and we fished til about 4pm. The water temp was in the upper 70's when we left and fish were biting. We explored and scouted for Fall Spots and still caught Crappie in normal areas without problems, the bite seemed sluggish but actually was not that bad because we've become spoiled! 
Another friend who came out was Gator hunting and had 3 and Jeff had a nice long fight (pics coming), so the fish are starting to bite again with the water temps cooling alittle. It was nice to finally get out in the daylight again!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## BlueBoat98

There is a new report up at http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/wq/cbrtext.html It does look a whole lot better. Not so much of a thermocline but the O2 line is pretty clear. At this point I plan to be back out there on Sunday to see what I can find.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> There is a new report up at http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/wq/cbrtext.html It does look a whole lot better. Not so much of a thermocline but the O2 line is pretty clear. At this point I plan to be back out there on Sunday to see what I can find.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


Even though the thermocline is discipating, that's still a low Oxygen content at the Dam, the Gators start stressing at 3, so they should all be in a more comfortable area with greater O2!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out yesterday at lunch from 10:30 til noon and then again last night from 9:30 til 11:30. Caught 2 small LM Bass at lunch on a Warrior Buzzbait (Shad) and 3 nice LM at night on the same lure. All of the Bass came from the rip rap.
If you like Buzzbait fishing the Warrior Bait is FANTASTIC, it can be fished SUPER SLOW and makes all kinds of noise, you can get them at LBF.com.
I'll be taking a half day today and out fishing....since it's suppose to be heavy clouds all day...now I can try my night fishing stuff in the daytime!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

I am hoping (fingers crossed) that I'll be able to get out there this morning after I pay a few bills and drop him off at daycare. I've only fished twice in the past two weeks and it's killing me. I know I'll be out this weekend if there's no rain (haven't seen the weather report) to catch some gills and whatever else with the little man,he's itching to catch some fish too.


----------



## Intimidator

Took a half day off Thurs because the weatherman assured me it was going to be heavy clouds and I figured it would be a good day...so when I leave the plant instead of seeing "near darkness" I get "Bluebird skies"... There were maybe 5 other people bank fishing and 2 boats that were fishing (4 others skiing), the whole time I was there (9:30am til 1:30pm). I hit all the normal Bass areas and didn't get a bite...I talked with the "Bluegill Boys" and "Grandma Bluegill" and they were doing good with some nice 'gills for supper. Talked to a boater that was leaving (didn't do any good) and he said the water temp was 83 degrees.
I moved around alot trying for just one bite but I ended up going home with a weird smell that I hadn't smelled for awhile....you know, like that member of the weasel family that is black with a white stripe...Man, it's been awhile since that has happened!


Went back out from 8:30pm to 11pm to try and cleanse the smell from earlier in the day......on my second cast the curse was over and a nice plump 14" LM hit the Black and Blue 4.8. Then I went topwater and played with the buzzer for awhile along the rocks and had a 13" Smallie go airborn and bust the buzzbait...Man, that is so cool!
I ended the night with another 14" LM on the buzzer....I was happy that I at least saved the day! 
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## chuck71

Man, it's been probably 6 weeks since I've been on the water fishing at CJ. Life has just kept me busy! Soon enough I'll be back on the water, but this time playing "dopey fud" (as referred to earlier in this thread) trying to take care of some of those geese for you Intimidator!$

*REMINDER:* Early Goose Season starts Sept 1. The key is to share the water. It does us waterfowl hunters NO good if someone is fishing in the decoys or on the bank within a reasonable distance. On the same token, waterfowl hunters need to be respectful to others on the lake.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Man, it's been probably 6 weeks since I've been on the water fishing at CJ. Life has just kept me busy! Soon enough I'll be back on the water, but this time playing "dopey fud" (as referred to earlier in this thread) trying to take care of some of those geese for you Intimidator!$
> 
> *REMINDER:* Early Goose Season starts Sept 1. The key is to share the water. It does us waterfowl hunters NO good if someone is fishing in the decoys or on the bank within a reasonable distance. On the same token, waterfowl hunters need to be respectful to others on the lake.


Heck, I purposely stay out of Goose Hunters way so they can clean them suckers out...I'm sick and tired of walking through Goose poo everywhere I fish...I'm sorry but they need to go...they are not endangered and are now just a nuisance!


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> Heck, I purposely stay out of Goose Hunters way so they can clean them suckers out...I'm sick and tired of walking through Goose poo everywhere I fish...I'm sorry but they need to go...they are not endangered and are now just a nuisance!


I like the way you think!


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> I like the way you think!


PLUS, they taste good....LIKE CATFISH...and not greasy like duck!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Finally was able to get back out there,fished the marina for about an hour with nothing to show. Guess I'll go to work with the smell of skunk on me,hope my coworkers don't mindlol.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I made it out again Friday night from 9 til 11:30am....started at the Marina and I missed 2 Massive topwater bites...they busted the Warrior Buzzer clear out of the water and tried to throw it back at me! Dale was amazed that Bass can do that....!
Dale caught a 5" Warmouth on a 4 inch swimbait...it's too bad we don't have some 12" Warmouths around!
We went to Bass Cove and I caught a nice LM and dale caught a small smallie that gave him a fun fight.
A few "Bankers" were out and only a couple boats...I guess fishing season is dying down.
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> A few "Bankers" were out and only a couple boats...I guess fishing season is dying down.
> Good Fishing To All!


I'd say you was out on the wrong night because I went out Saturday evening from about 7:45pm-10:20pm and there was a ton of people there. The whole parking area by the HCP/last set of docks was packed. People was everywhere,go figure huh. There was still a decent amount of folks fishing when I left. I had one bite until darkness set in and it only grabbed the split tail trailer on my chatterbait,just didn't want to commit I guess. I only got one other bite the whole time I was there and it resulted in me landing a FAT 15 1/2"LM. Couldn't buy a bite on anything other than the chatterbait and I tried a buzzbait,spinnerbait,and a swim senko(like the one I used at Alum). Only fished the marina area (inside and out).


----------



## easytobeme03

Out on CJ right now and the crappie are hitting pretty good, most in 12 feet of water on white swim baits and natural shad swim baits


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Out on CJ right now and the crappie are hitting pretty good, most in 12 feet of water on white swim baits and natural shad swim baits


Nice, let us know how you finish up!


----------



## mac79

out also sat night. 7 till 12. Right before sun set it was on, plenty of crappie to go round. from 8 to 12 inches. Threw back plenty but got a good dinners worth. main beach 20 to 25fow crawler harness or pearl spoons. after sun went down we started getn cats. There was a band playing in the distance up by the dam. nice night of fishn with country music turned up.


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> out also sat night. 7 till 12. Right before sun set it was on, plenty of crappie to go round. from 8 to 12 inches. Threw back plenty but got a good dinners worth. main beach 20 to 25fow crawler harness or pearl spoons. after sun went down we started getn cats. There was a band playing in the distance up by the dam. nice night of fishn with country music turned up.


Very Nice, Congrats...gotta love fishin' on Summer Nights...I'm a believer! But I'm also ready for Fall Fishin'...


----------



## easytobeme03

Gotta say a VERY nice afternoon and evening on mother CJ.. Started around 1 fishing was slow and waves were high ! Im talking white caps across the lake, ,i almsot called it off but im glad i didnt. The wife got off work at 3 and joined me on the boat and we slayed the crappie ! The majority were caught on white swim baits and natural shad color before the sun started down,, When the sun started going down the bite slowed so switched to chartruse and changed presentation to slow retrieve and stop pattern and it was on again ..We caught close to 100 crappie with very few dinks,, most were in the range of 8 to 10 inches with a few 12 and over . SO all in all a very good evening on the lake ,, very relaxing and enjoyable 

EXCEPT : for the dam knee boarders !!!! i had one boat that kept coming close enough that i could cast to their boat ! Sooooo i stood up after the third run and gave them a piece of my mind that would have made a drunk sailor blush with a few choice words ,, they seemed to not want to be that close again,, i had a big egg sinker and hook waiting for them if they did it again


----------



## easytobeme03

I think as a pay back to all the so impolite pleasure boaters we should get about 10 fishing boats and when they start running close to fishermen line up with each other and troll some VERY heavy braid with VERY large hooks in a line to forsce them to the middle of the lake where there are normally NO boats !


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Gotta say a VERY nice afternoon and evening on mother CJ.. Started around 1 fishing was slow and waves were high ! Im talking white caps across the lake, ,i almsot called it off but im glad i didnt. The wife got off work at 3 and joined me on the boat and we slayed the crappie ! The majority were caught on white swim baits and natural shad color before the sun started down,, When the sun started going down the bite slowed so switched to chartruse and changed presentation to slow retrieve and stop pattern and it was on again ..We caught close to 100 crappie with very few dinks,, most were in the range of 8 to 10 inches with a few 12 and over . SO all in all a very good evening on the lake ,, very relaxing and enjoyable
> 
> EXCEPT : for the dam knee boarders !!!! i had one boat that kept coming close enough that i could cast to their boat ! Sooooo i stood up after the third run and gave them a piece of my mind that would have made a drunk sailor blush with a few choice words ,, they seemed to not want to be that close again,, i had a big egg sinker and hook waiting for them if they did it again


NICE! Congrats on finding the Crappie...I bet D was having fun! So, did you take your normal "thumpin'" from her???LOL
Any idea on water temps?


----------



## PCT

Any suggestions where to find the crappie after dark? Fished Sat night and the bite was really good until the Sun went down then they went away. I couldn't even find them on the fish finder. Any suggestions would be very appreciated.


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> NICE! Congrats on finding the Crappie...I bet D was having fun! So, did you take your normal "thumpin'" from her???LOL
> Any idea on water temps?


LOl no she didnt thump me this time out ,, water temp started out at 82 around one and dropped to 78 by 8 when we came off the lake,,, she got so tired of catching fish she took a 30 min power nap on the boat and then went back to fishing LOL ,,

As for after dark you would have to go to shallower water and fish rip rap slowly and close to bottom to catch crappie right now


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> LOl no she didnt thump me this time out ,, water temp started out at 82 around one and dropped to 78 by 8 when we came off the lake,,, she got so tired of catching fish she took a 30 min power nap on the boat and then went back to fishing LOL ,,
> 
> As for after dark you would have to go to shallower water and fish rip rap slowly and close to bottom to catch crappie right now


Hey Don is that the first time that she didn't put a whoopin' on ya? Sounds like you all had a really good time out there,you're probably making Brent jealous by catching all those crappie.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> you're probably making Brent jealous by catching all those crappie.


Yep, he sure did!
Jeff and I will be out today...scouting a few new holes for fall!


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'm taking it either you two caught so many you was plum wore out and went to bed early or you got skunked and didn't want all of us to know itlol. Didn't feel like giving the report,working too hard,grass to mow,getting old and can't see the computer screen so well anymore? Hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Intimidator

VERY FUNNY STEVE!
Jeff and I fished from 9am til 3pm, Water temp never rose above 78, boat traffic was light and there were very few "Bankers". Most of the boaters fished the attractors at the MBR and a few other GPS'd areas. We talked to a couple out-of-towners who were fishing the attractors and others areas and not doing very well...they were here looking for Crappie!
Well, the bad news is that Jeff and I both caught a couple 1lb Channels and also lost Massive Cats, I had a Kitty that tore off line and I set the drag to drag his butt in and he straightened a Brand new 1/0 hook in an instant...Jeff had one and he set the drag "gently" to haul his in and it snapped th 8lb braid like string! These were BIG!

Also, if anyone can help us find LM or Smallies out in the lake please send me a PM...we are having no luck at all finding Bass away from the shoreline, we both practice Bass C&R!

We found a couple more areas for Fall that are holding Crappie, we fished nine Crappie spots (vertical) and caught Crappies in each area, we only caught a few dinks and all the rest were between 9 and 11 inches (maybe 2 at 11"). Crappie were also busting minnows and shad at the surface above the vertical structure.
The BIG Crappie are not holding to any of the structure we fished...they must be free swimming with the WB and Shad schools again!
Thanks to Jeff's ability to catch Crappie all day long I was able to go through all of my OLD Crappie lures and see which ones work....the good news is that I will be able to travel VERY VERY light from now on! 
We both started out with Silver Shad and caught fish quick, Jeff stayed with Silver Shad or Gold Shad and continued catching fish. I started off with white grubs...nothing, then black...nothing, then chartreuse...nothing, Gander Mountain Swimmers...nothing, all the time fishing beside Jeff, using the same line, same weight hook, etc. Then I put SS on and caught fish. Then I went through all the rest of the plastics and hard baits...nothing, then always came back to SS and caught fish. I even tried Keitech BlueGill but it isn't "On" yet....SS or GS was the only thing we could catch fish on...I tried tubes, Spro baby swimmers, RR, Roostertails, and we could not catch a fish...put on a SS and you could fill the livewell if you wanted...It was weird! Needless to say it was fun and I had fun experimenting as usual. Hopefully Jeff is not in too much trouble! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well that's a very nice report (Finally),betcha was glad to get into some crappies. Too bad you guys don't know how to land big fish or else you might've been able to tell just how big those Cats was,lol. Must be from hauling in all those little oneslol.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Well that's a very nice report (Finally),betcha was glad to get into some crappies. Too bad you guys don't know how to land big fish or else you might've been able to tell just how big those Cats was,lol. Must be from hauling in all those little oneslol.


We figured we leave the BIG Kitties for Doc...I don't know about Jeff, but I didn't want to fight this one, so I pulled straight and as hard as possible (since I had braid on)....Man, that 1/8oz 1/0 jig hook gave way and was almost perfectly straight!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Here very soon I'll be busting out my cat stuff and try to find some of CJs' big Kitty Cats. I don't like to eat them but they're fun as hell to catch.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Thurs after work for a couple hours and only caught a small Channel and 2 dink Crappies...so I decided to go back out at dusk and fished til 10:00, things went alot better! 
First, I found a few Keeper Crappie moving in around the flats and with the SS ended up catching 15. Then I switched over to the Bigger swimmers for Bass and caught 2 nice chunks between 14 and 16 inches. Moved to another flat and caught (2) 12 inch Smallies when I downsized swimmers to fish for Crappie again! I moved to another area and caught 3 Channels in a row and decided to leave the Kitty hole, they were about 2 pounders. With this weather staying cool and the longer cool nights, the fishing is going to pick up....So, Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Finally got back out to CJ on Saturday evening for a little "Me Time" and I decided to finish the marina first then depending on how well that went maybe try a couple other areas as well. Started fishing about 8:30pm in "Bass Cove #2". Started off with a topwater and no takers. Switched to micro chatterbait and no takers. Tried a swim senko (black) no takers so I decided to try out the Ouzo Gobi soft plastics Brent gave me cause he didn't like them. First cast out I nailed a nice lil chunky 12'' LM ( felt good to get the skunk off). Next cast out I got the reel handle turned maybe 5 times and BAM it felt like I hook a log so I continued to reel (maybe another 3 turns) and the water exploded. Kept fighting it and finally managed to get it close enough for me to shine my mini mag light on it to see what it was. Now mind you when I was fighting it I thought I hooked into a really HUGE CJ cat (1st thought was it was a shovelhead) but boy was I shocked to see what it really was. A huge snapping turtle that I bet if I'd weighed it it woulda went around 20lbs. It was the 3rd biggest one I've ever seen in person. Well I was dumbfounded as what my options was. I hollered out for anyone of the numerous people fishing (atleast 35-40 cars in the marina parking lots) to see if anyone wanted a big ass turtle,no takers. The SOB put its legs on two rocks and tried to pull itself away while I was trying to get my clippers and it SNAPPED OFF the top 5'' or 6'' of my rod. Well (bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp) the mother(bleeeeeeppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp) had now pissed me off and I really wanted to get it on shore so I could kill it. The tug of war began because even though the rod tip was destoyed my Stren Flouro survived the break and was in my hand. It was pulling with all its might and I was doing the same,this went on for 5 or 6 times. Finally the line did break (man that's some tough line). I did get in a parting shot though because when the line snapped it didn't realize it right away so I took my rod and drilled it on the noggin as hard as I could. I hope I put its eye out or something. BTW i hooked it in its mouth,no snagging.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Declaration of War: I will from here on out kill and eat any turtle that I hook in the mouth,foot,or wherever. I will not forget that stupid turtle costing me a rod n reel combo that I fell absolutely in love with (had just bought it this spring). So from here on out it's turtle soup and whatever else I can make outta them. It's on mofos!!!!!!!!!!!




Anyone know how to clean and cook turtles because I have no idea on how to do so? Any and all suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I hate to break ya the bad news Steve. Chances are that turtle didn't care. You can cut its head off and it will bite. They are great eating though, cook and taste like chicken!


----------



## spfldbassguy

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I hate to break ya the bad news Steve. Chances are that turtle didn't care. You can cut its head off and it will bite. They are great eating though, cook and taste like chicken!


Yeah I know it probaly didn't even feel that parting shot but it made me feel a little bit better. Kinda glad I didn't get it up on the rocks with me because it woulda probably taken off some toes or fingers knowing my luck. Doing any good up there? Been awhile since you posted about the fishing up there that I've seen but I don't read the Lake Erie reports too often.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve called me last night after the turtle incident...I think I was still laughing when I went to bed...Thanks Steve, for increasing my lifespan!

Went out Friday after work to try a few new lures...hit a new area from the Bank that Jeff and I found and was able to catch 7 nice crappie..I put them back to fatten up alittle more and to chill for our next meeting! Then I went over to Bass Cove 2 and caught a nice 12" LM, I walked around for another half hour and caught (2) 6-8" LM and decided to call it a day. 
Got back out this AM and fish Cajun Flat and used the new stuff again...I hit a couple winners with these lures and ended up with 4 nice LM, 2 Channels, and a dink Gator. I was back home by 8 to finish my chores! The water feels cooler but I have no idea where it is now...Almost forgot....
The Shad are spawning again, saw them over in the Marina and 2 other areas of riprap! More small fry for the winter feast! Good Fishing To All


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Walleye fishin has slowed down but still getting a few. Perchin is on fire!! We brought in 1600 yesterday morning. Yes 1600 no typ-o lol


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Walleye fishin has slowed down but still getting a few. Perchin is on fire!! We brought in 1600 yesterday morning. Yes 1600 no typ-o lol


Glad to hear that you're finally workin'!...you back at school yet?

I'd say the Perch were on FIRE! Any JUMBOS?


----------



## walleyejigger

well was at cj and was having a blast with the gators was using a jig with 1/2 a crawler was getting some nice ones . had a bigin on and was about to net it and the dang alarm clock went off ended my good fishing  know for the rest of the report . i was at cj today water trmp was 75 on surface fished from 7 to 11 and only 2 gills . will be back out this coming week end for some morning fishing i figuer it will be a madhouse after morning with th hd weekend


----------



## spfldbassguy

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Walleye fishin has slowed down but still getting a few. Perchin is on fire!! We brought in 1600 yesterday morning. Yes 1600 no typ-o lol


Damn did you all leave any for anyone else to catchlol? I'd say they was definitely on fire. Hell using the phrase "On fire" might not be a good enough description of it. I just had a guy at work on Friday asking if anyone wanted to get a charter up there and go after some of them perch but I'm afraid you done caught all of 'emlol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Steve called me last night after the turtle incident...I think I was still laughing when I went to bed...Thanks Steve, for increasing my lifespan!


You're welcome,I try my best to provide everyone with entertainment. I'm still pissed that my rod got broken,I will get my revenge sooner or later though.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went back out on Sunday evening and started at Bass Cove 2 to see if I could find that stupid turtle. This time I had my rod with 50lb Braid and I figured if I was lucky enough to hook it again then I was gonna see how long it lasted being drug behind my trucklol. I had a dink try to hit my buzzbait,had two hit my wacky rig but couldn't hook 'em up for some reason. Lost quite a few jig head and soft plastics in the process as well. Decided to move to Bass Cove 1 and try my luck there. Well I wasn't paying attention to my how fast I was going and don't you know it, the park ranger happened to be sitting and clocking me as I went past. Pulled in right behind where I parked in the parking lot and flipped on the lights,oh ggrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeattttt. Gave the officer my required documents and sat there mad at myself. I'm glad to report that the officer let me off with a warning (1st time I've ever been pulled over and gotten just a warning,yyyyyyeeeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh). (Clocked me doing 40) Guess my mind was on what spot I wanted to try there first. I had 3 of 'em hit my lure literally right at my feet,man they was in close. Didn't hook any of though,guess they ran outta room to hit my offering good enough. I ended up catching 3 LM (15'') before I called it quits. Put my stuff in my truck and was ready to leave when I heard a cat meowing. Fearing that I'd squash it as I was pulling out I decided to get out to see where it exactly was. That cat jumped right into the bed of my truck,go figure. Got the cat out and petted him for a bit before going home. I believe someone dropped the little guy off there to die and that really chaps my ass that people would do that. If We didn't already have 3 cats,1 dog,and a rabbit I probably woulda brought it home so atleast it didn't starve to death. At this rate I might have to quit night fishing for bass because the next time out I'll probably be attacked by a rabid raccoon or something.


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> well was at cj and was having a blast with the gators was using a jig with 1/2 a crawler was getting some nice ones . had a bigin on and was about to net it and the dang alarm clock went off ended my good fishing  know for the rest of the report . i was at cj today water trmp was 75 on surface fished from 7 to 11 and only 2 gills . will be back out this coming week end for some morning fishing i figuer it will be a madhouse after morning with th hd weekend


Hey, I've had a few of those fishin' trips also...best fishin' I've ever done!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> At this rate I might have to quit night fishing for bass because the next time out I'll probably be attacked by a rabid raccoon or something.


NO..NO..NNOOO! You can't quit before we go out this weekend...I need a weekend of laughter! It also sounds like you may need me to tutor you on how to hook a fish again!LOL

The last time Dale and I was out the ***** were everywhere and he was talking all brave and stuff...so as we were leaving he took off running for the truck leaving me to carry everything...we had seen ***** earlier in the area eating out of the trash can, and when Dale got close to the truck I yelled "Watch out for the ***** by the Truck!"...Man, he started screaming and running back to me! We both had a good laugh at his Bravado!


----------



## BlueBoat98

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Walleye fishin has slowed down but still getting a few. Perchin is on fire!! We brought in 1600 yesterday morning. Yes 1600 no typ-o lol



So, Jonny, you had 54 people there with fishing licenses?

MC


----------



## EnonEye

Hi guys, been a while so thought I'd check in with yas. Was out early Saturday, (met "Stretch" at the dock, nice rig Stretch!) mostly to get some running time in on my rebuilt engine. Gotta do 6 hours of nothing over 3,000rpm's. Do you know how long it takes to get 6 hours of water running time in? I figure I'll be done about my 89th birthday. And by the way, what does everyone see in water skeeing and tubing CJ? If you run on plane you're at the other end in less than 3 minutes... what fun would that be? Guess it's better than the hydro-bowl huh?
Anyhow I fished the south end for an hour and pulled up 12 very warm craps. 9 keepers, biggest 11 1/2. These fish are HEALTHY! Big bellies on em (just like mine). Water was 80 or so there, 78 on the north end. All caught on swimmers in the male perch pattern (package actually says male perch, I raised their tail but couldn't tell, guess the craps can tell???) 
Another couple of months and these fish are going to have linebacker shoulders on em.


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> Hi guys, been a while so thought I'd check in with yas. Was out early Saturday, (met "Stretch" at the dock, nice rig Stretch!) mostly to get some running time in on my rebuilt engine. Gotta do 6 hours of nothing over 3,000rpm's. Do you know how long it takes to get 6 hours of water running time in? I figure I'll be done about my 89th birthday. And by the way, what does everyone see in water skeeing and tubing CJ? If you run on plane you're at the other end in less than 3 minutes... what fun would that be? Guess it's better than the hydro-bowl huh?
> Anyhow I fished the south end for an hour and pulled up 12 very warm craps. 9 keepers, biggest 11 1/2. These fish are HEALTHY! Big bellies on em (just like mine). Water was 80 or so there, 78 on the north end. All caught on swimmers in the male perch pattern (package actually says male perch, I raised their tail but couldn't tell, guess the craps can tell???)
> Another couple of months and these fish are going to have linebacker shoulders on em.


VERY NICE REPORT! And Thanks for the chuckles!
We are going to have some nice slabs for Fall! It looks like they should have plenty to eat especially if the shad have another good spawn that is going on now! I need a Good "Mess" or two of Crappie for the freezer...don't want to run out over Winter!


----------



## cjpolecat

I came in around 11o pm at the MBR, petted the cat, walked ariound the boat and started to pet him again and slmost petted a ****.. they are bad this year. be careful. cjp


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

BlueBoat98 said:


> So, Jonny, you had 54 people there with fishing licenses?
> 
> MC


3 boats  Each boat holds 25+ and yes we had more than that! lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> NO..NO..NNOOO! You can't quit before we go out this weekend...I need a weekend of laughter! It also sounds like you may need me to tutor you on how to hook a fish again!LOL
> 
> The last time Dale and I was out the ***** were everywhere and he was talking all brave and stuff...so as we were leaving he took off running for the truck leaving me to carry everything...we had seen ***** earlier in the area eating out of the trash can, and when Dale got close to the truck I yelled "Watch out for the ***** by the Truck!"...Man, he started screaming and running back to me! We both had a good laugh at his Bravado!


I guess you're actually planning on getting out of the Lazy Boy at some point this weekend thenlol.

Tell Dale that it's ok the he ran away hootin' & hollerin' like a girllol because I bet his dad has too at some point in time in his life.


----------



## spfldbassguy

cjpolecat said:


> I came in around 11o pm at the MBR, petted the cat, walked ariound the boat and started to pet him again and slmost petted a ****.. they are bad this year. be careful. cjp


He's a friendly little guy isn't he,too bad he'll probably not last too long out there on his own. Sooner or later those ***** will take him out over some food that they're all after.


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> I came in around 11o pm at the MBR, petted the cat, walked ariound the boat and started to pet him again and slmost petted a ****.. they are bad this year. be careful. cjp


Now, I'm sorry....that's funny no matter who you are!
Thanks, for making me piss myselfLMAO


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I guess you're actually planning on getting out of the Lazy Boy at some point this weekend thenlol.
> 
> Tell Dale that it's ok the he ran away hootin' & hollerin' like a girllol because I bet his dad has too at some point in time in his life.


I've been fishing with them so much lately, that I've found if you give them plenty of room to escape they will pretty much go about they own business...except for the ones that got into the milk and have a milk mustache!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Decided to get the little man out to do some fishing for Bluegills this morning. Got three of 'em before it started to sprinkle and he wanted to go home. Guess he didn't want to fish in the rain or he was ready to go get his Happy Meal.


----------



## spfldbassguy

After putting up with some MAJOR bullcrap at work I decided that after I got home and showered to get dressed and head out to CJ to do some more night time bass fishing. There's been a couple of areas that I've wanted to try at night to see if my suspicions was right. Boy I was not disappointed at all,figured one of them would produce a bass or two as I've caught everything including smaller sized bass at them during the day. I ended up only catching two LM but it was well worth the time spent. I caught my PB at CJ tonight, a nice healthy,fat LM that came in at 3 1/4lb. The other one I caught was a chunky little 14'' that went at 1 1/4lb,it'd been eating well too. Both was caught from the same area within about 10 min. of each other. I had one take a slap shot at my buzzbait but it wouldn't fully commit to hitting it with force. I only fished for about an hour ( 11:50pm-12:51am) and seen two others fishing the steel wall at the MBR as I was leaving to go home but drove through there thinking maybe I'd take a shot in that area but wanted to get home to grab a bite to eat. I gotta thank LOTP for stoking the fire for bass fishing at night because I hadn't done it in so long until that trip over to ALUM to fish with him and Brent. Now I remember why I like it so much,less people which equals no hassles.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> After putting up with some MAJOR bullcrap at work I decided that after I got home and showered to get dressed and head out to CJ to do some more night time bass fishing. There's been a couple of areas that I've wanted to try at night to see if my suspicions was right. Boy I was not disappointed at all,figured one of them would produce a bass or two as I've caught everything including smaller sized bass at them during the day. I ended up only catching two LM but it was well worth the time spent. I caught my PB at CJ tonight, a nice healthy,fat LM that came in at 3 1/4lb. The other one I caught was a chunky little 14'' that went at 1 1/4lb,it'd been eating well too. Both was caught from the same area within about 10 min. of each other. I had one take a slap shot at my buzzbait but it wouldn't fully commit to hitting it with force. I only fished for about an hour ( 11:50pm-12:51am) and seen two others fishing the steel wall at the MBR as I was leaving to go home but drove through there thinking maybe I'd take a shot in that area but wanted to get home to grab a bite to eat. I gotta thank LOTP for stoking the fire for bass fishing at night because I hadn't done it in so long until that trip over to ALUM to fish with him and Brent. Now I remember why I like it so much,less people which equals no hassles.


Congrats on your CJ PB!
I've been out the last 2 days from 10:30am til 2:00pm and have only caught 2 smaller Bass and 1 small Channel each day....I agree that night fishing is where it's at right now...the fish at CJ definitely come out to feed when the Sun goes down!
Yesterday the water temp started at 74 and ended at 76...it will pick up a couple degrees over these next 2 days but should drop Big-time next week...maybe the day bite will pick up then.
Again, congrats on a good night out! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Congrats on your CJ PB!
> I've been out the last 2 days from 10:30am til 2:00pm and have only caught 2 smaller Bass and 1 small Channel each day....I agree that night fishing is where it's at right now...the fish at CJ definitely come out to feed when the Sun goes down!
> Yesterday the water temp started at 74 and ended at 76...it will pick up a couple degrees over these next 2 days but should drop Big-time next week...maybe the day bite will pick up then.
> Again, congrats on a good night out! Good Fishing To All!


I've caught alot of LM out there but had up to that point never caught one over about 2lbs for some reason. I know they're in there I just gotta figure out how to catch 'em more consistently. Now if I could only find a SM bigger than 18'' ( my goal for CJ) it'd all be good. I believe that they stay a little deeper (both LM & SM) during the day but for some reason I can't locate 'em like I should be able to. It's alright though because it makes me fish CJ that much more harder for 'em.

Yeah the water temps will probably go up a little bit but not too much considering that it's not supposed to get hot for very long and the temps at night aren't going to stay anywhere close to those of the daytime. Add in the days are getting shorter and that leads me to think the temps won't go up drastically again. It's getting to the point in the year that unless we get a heat wave for an extended period the water temps will probably go on about the normal way.


Sounds like you might be a little frustrated fishing in the daylight? Don't overlook your Dahlberg craw,those bass are probably hugging the rocks a little deeper during those hours and probably wouldn't pass it up if it came right by them. That's what I outta be throwing in the day as well ( jig n pig) but I haven't been out much lately in the day. Hopefully that'll change here soon too.


----------



## spfldbassguy

What no report of your Thrusday afternoon outing Mr.Intimidator? Too shy to tell everyone about you slipping on those rocks and dang near taking a CJ bathlol. I must say thought that for an older gentleman you gotta some impressive footworklol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Where in the heck has AvgJoe and Ashley been? School must be kicking their butts cause I haven't seen a fishing report from him/them in quite awhile.

The reports have slowed way down from all of us though,I almost miss our "Buddy" the wolflol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent unless it's raining you and Dale better get ready to kick some serious booty Saturday night. Although I must warn you now that if Dale runs away hootin' and hollerin' from the prospect of ***** that the jokes will followlol.



Hey on a more serious sidenote though,kinda sucks about James getting the 30 day "time out". Makes me wonder what he exactly posted that violated the TOS though. Surely it couldn't be just because he was slamming a sponsor of the site on here.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> What no report of your Thrusday afternoon outing Mr.Intimidator? Too shy to tell everyone about you slipping on those rocks and dang near taking a CJ bathlol. I must say thought that for an older gentleman you gotta some impressive footworklol.


Went out Thursday at lunch, caught 2 LM that were laying in the shade, met Steve, we talked the rest of the time, as I was leaving I had a Senior moment and left my tailgate down...Steve had to stop me before I hit the main road and lost all my gear...Talking makes me forget everything else!LOL

That was pretty impressive!...ESPN highlight film material....a 50+y/o man high stepping and quick feeting like some kid doing agility drills! 
That rock was huge, I couldn't believe it was sittin' like a tetter totter...heck, I must have taken 10-15 steps before I could find a stable rock and get my balance...best of all...NO CJ Bath!LOL

Joe should be finishing up! Ashley has a way to go!

I thought MMagnus was the one that got banned until I tried to contact James about fishing at Alum...he abbreviated something BAD!

Dale and I are actually going out tonight with a Older friend on his boat...my retired friend finally got his boat fixed and wanted to start fishing, I told him it'll be too hot until the sun goes down and so, he wanted to try night fishing...so we'll see if we can find any other places for Sat. night!


----------



## Flathead King 06

spfldbassguy said:


> Anyone know how to clean and cook turtles because I have no idea on how to do so? Any and all suggestions will be greatly appreciated.



Turtles are some of the best eating around... You just let me know when you get another one... I'll fix ya right up

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## downtime8763

Hope to hit CJ and Alum creek this next week as the temp is going to cool down.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out after work on Friday night to unwind. Started at Bass cove 2 and ended up catching one 15'' LM. Tried a few other areas but no luck at any of 'em. Not alot of people out which was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I just wonder where Mr. Park Ranger was at though,I mean I get pulled over when I'm the only one out there but when there's more people there he's not there checking on things. Go figure.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out this morning from 5:15 am til 10am. An old friend just finished his 16' HENRY and wanted to go out....since he has had a dock all year and no boat in it! We started out Bass fishing because it was so dark and foggy and both of us caught a few nice LM on my LC Kelly J and the MegaBass Live'n Cicada...so I was very happy with my purchases. 
Then when it was light enough for me to tri-angulate we hit a spot Jeff and I found and just killed WB and Crappie that were bustin schools of small shad (1-2") on the surface...we easily had a 70-80 fish day and close to half were WB, some of the WB were huge and the largest went 2lbs 2oz on his digital scale, the crappie were all between 9-11 inches...everything, even the WB hit the Silver Shad, the action was Fast and Furious until about 9:30am...and then it died.
Went to the Marina and had breakfast and home to watch FootBall...hopefully we'll be back out tonight! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Had planned on fishing with Intimidator and his son but those plans fell through due to a good lack of judgement ona certain someones' part. So I headed out by myself and started at Bass Cove 2. Didn't even get a sniff on anything I was throwing. Tried a large( 3/8) & a micro chatterbait(1/8),wacky rigged Yum Dinger,and a jig w/ a 4'' Ugly Otter soft plastic (Blue Lagoon?). Decided to head over to Bass Cove 1 and try that area out. Same thing as before,nothing at all. Seen lightning the whole time out and was checking the radar on my phone the whole time out there as well. Decided I was gonna go try a few spots out on the other side of the lake. Ended up running into Easytobeme and his buddy (Hey Don you guys related?) and had a nice chat with them.They was contemplating on whether or not they was gonna head out in the boat and ended up doing what I finally decided to do,head home and try again somewhere tommorrow.


----------



## mac79

was out fri night 6 to 1. mostly jiggin (thanks brent). If 12 inch cats was gold i would have been rich. HA. mostly at both beaches,some rip rap, then the drop off east of sand bar. it was very nice out no moon at all. water temp still above 80..


----------



## Salmonid

me and a buddy or two will be out tomorrow morning ( 9:30ish am) in my White Sea Nymph with rod racks all over it, we will be drifting for cats, if anyone on here is out and about, stop by and say hey!
Salmonid


----------



## spfldbassguy

After sweeping and mopping the kitchen,vaccuming the floors,dusting the living room,cleaning some windows,cutting my hair(not that there's too much to cut now anyways),shaving,showering,playing with Thomas & Friends trains with my son I finally managed to get out there about 1:45pm. Fished the west side of the lake for about an hour and fifteen min. before deciding to head elsewhere. Figured I'd go to the MBR area first and ended up seeing Intimidators' truck in the parking lot. Knew he was out on a boat with somebody when I didn't see him anywhere around. Was walking down to my first spot when all of a sudden I seen two guys on a boat waving at me to go over to the floating dock. It was Intimidator and Easytobeme,didn't have no crappie gear and was supposed to be home in a little bit but decided to head out with them anyways. Easy was the only one who boated anything,I think he had a 6 species day if you count the piece of barb wire and the tree( they said he caught then launched a crank through). Got rained on a little bit,got yelled out on the phone for staying out TOO long while Easy was waiting on a chain to arrive to pull his rig up the ramp farther. Had a blast even though I got totally skunked,lotsa jokes at all our expenses. Hell me and Easy even snagged the same tree stump at the same time,Brent got a kick outta that one.


----------



## easytobeme03

lol well not much else to say ,, thanks steve .. LMAO that crank bait FLEW through that tree !!!!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> lol well not much else to say ,, thanks steve .. LMAO that crank bait FLEW through that tree !!!!!!!


I just wonder how many birds and little furry critters you took out when launching that crank through therelol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went back out this morning (yes in the chilly temps and all the north winds) and hit up Bass Cove 1. Didn't get anything on a jig n pig,7 1/2'' worm, or a chatterbait. Caught one little dink Smallmouth (8'') on a Rapala crank. Headed to the marina to fish that area but ended up only losing a bunch of jigs and 2 worm setups. Went back to Bass Cove 1 to try it out again but nothing was happening there. Packed up and headed over to the ponds across the street and tried everything I had there,no bites at all there. Figured Intimidator woulda showed up at some point but he was at home catching some obviously well needed ZZZZZZZZZs.


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> lol well not much else to say ,, thanks steve .. LMAO that crank bait FLEW through that tree !!!!!!!


 It was a good day with good friends and plenty of good laughs! LOL
Heck, I fished for 12 hours...who can complain about that!
I do have a chain in my truck now!


----------



## EnonEye

Went out in that hurricane Monday morning, not a lot to report which is what I expected but was hoping against hope that a litle cold front would actually turn the crappies on after this heat wave but not to be, they seemed to be hunkered down deep, deeper, deepest. Managed a half dozen on verical jigs but just couldn't find anything consistent. Everything I was seeing was down around 18 foot and relating to structure which starts getting a little tough to stay on in that 15mph wind. Ran the boat up to the middle and trolled the channel and it was packed with what looked like every crappie in the lake, trolled for 45 minutes or so and caught another half dozen, nothing huge just the usual 10 and 11's. Nice fish though.
Water temps are hovering in the mid 70's now so another week with these cool nights and it's on yea?
Saw about the coolest thing I've ever seen on the way back to the MBR at noon. A couple of the kite-skeeirs up near the beach and just watched them for a while. They were keeping close to the beach and didn't seem to be interfering with power boats so I'd trade them all day long for the real skeeirs and PWC addicts. Man I wish they'd of had those when i was young enough to enjoy them. Looked like they were going to crash on the beach and into the MBR seawall a couple of times but then would swoop away. C-O-O-L!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Got to the lake at 6:30 yesterday morning 2 boats on the lake. Fished till 5:30 we kept 6 crappie,5 wb and 3 perch had 4 short eyes a bunch of gills and cats. when we left there was 4 trailers in the lot. At least I made it back out.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tin Guppy said:


> Got to the lake at 6:30 yesterday morning 2 boats on the lake. Fished till 5:30 we kept 6 crappie,5 wb and 3 perch had 4 short eyes a bunch of gills and cats. when we left there was 4 trailers in the lot. At least I made it back out.


Now that sounds like you all had a good time and some good eatin' when you got home.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Got to the lake at 6:30 yesterday morning 2 boats on the lake. Fished till 5:30 we kept 6 crappie,5 wb and 3 perch had 4 short eyes a bunch of gills and cats. when we left there was 4 trailers in the lot. At least I made it back out.


Congrats Gup! Nice to hear that your figuring out the Gators...it won't be long now and you'll get one! Good Fishing Buddy!

Nice report EE! Sounds like your ready for the fall bite also!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished from 10:10am-11:10am at the MBR area and came away with the smell of a skunk on me S). Tried a crankbait,7 1/2'' worm,jig n pig,and a rattletrap,not even a sniff on anyone of 'em. Intimidator called from work to see if I was fishing,told him it wasn't gonna that good. The sun finally came outta the clouds while I was out there,finally it returned.


----------



## sisezz73

Hate to admit this, but the shakey head has been working lately. Green pumkin worm.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Met up with Intimidator and Dale a little before 8pm last night to do some more night time bass fishing. Well to put it nicely it was S-L-O-W,I hooked and lost a smallmouth right at my feet and Intimidator did the same thing. Only two bites (besides some gills(?) pecking at the tail of Intimidators' Keitech) that either one of us got the whole time out there. Fished until about 11pm and there was other "Bank Beaters" out but only one boat on the water when we left. That tells me it was slow out on the lake as well. 


Hey Brent did Dale like my little display? Kinda was overacting since I remember how he broke your rod tip awhile back. Hopefully I'll be nominated for an Oscar with that performance. I'll end up doing that again when my little fellow wants to be a butthead sometime out there,lol.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Met up with Intimidator and Dale a little before 8pm last night to do some more night time bass fishing. Well to put it nicely it was S-L-O-W,I hooked and lost a smallmouth right at my feet and Intimidator did the same thing. Only two bites (besides some gills(?) pecking at the tail of Intimidators' Keitech) that either one of us got the whole time out there. Fished until about 11pm and there was other "Bank Beaters" out but only one boat on the water when we left. That tells me it was slow out on the lake as well.
> 
> 
> Hey Brent did Dale like my little display? Kinda was overacting since I remember how he broke your rod tip awhile back. Hopefully I'll be nominated for an Oscar with that performance. I'll end up doing that again when my little fellow wants to be a butthead sometime out there,lol.


I think he was so tired it didn't even faze him, he went right to bed when we got home and didn't get up til 11 this morning!

I'm really disappointed that I didn't get that SM...I've hooked some huge ones at CJ but he was a Monster...He was right at my feet and as I lifted the rod tip to reach down to get him, he looked me right in the eye...spit the jig out at me, and said..."See Ya!

It was S-L-O-W, but it was fun and a very beautiful and peaceful night...like we said the '***** knew it was a bad night...that's why they didn't even bother to show up!


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Got to the lake at 6:30 yesterday morning 2 boats on the lake. Fished till 5:30 we kept 6 crappie,5 wb and 3 perch had 4 short eyes a bunch of gills and cats. when we left there was 4 trailers in the lot. At least I made it back out.


It's been a long time! Glad to see you got some time off from work to relax a little!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I think he was so tired it didn't even faze him, he went right to bed when we got home and didn't get up til 11 this morning!
> 
> I'm really disappointed that I didn't get that SM...I've hooked some huge ones at CJ but he was a Monster...He was right at my feet and as I lifted the rod tip to reach down to get him, he looked me right in the eye...spit the jig out at me, and said..."See Ya!
> 
> It was S-L-O-W, but it was fun and a very beautiful and peaceful night...like we said the '***** knew it was a bad night...that's why they didn't even bother to show up!


Man what'd you do on Saturday afternoon to wear him out like that,I mean he did have a nap while out there.

That SM is gonna haunt you like the one I lost at Alum. Still a little ticked I didn't get that one in because I just know it'd been my PB SM.

I'm gonna start watching for the ***** when doing some night fishing out there & if they're not stirring about then I'm packing it inlol.


----------



## kschupp

I was finally able to get back out on the lake this weekend.It's been way too long. I've had two brand new trolling rod set ups that I bought a year and half ago that had never been used, so I decided to try them on Saturday. Took a friend of mine and his 9 year old grandson out on the boat. Hit the lake at the butt crack of dawn in a fog bank (Thank god for the GPS). Since no baitshops were open before 7, we hit the marina bait shop right away. Started :T with crawler harnesses right outside the marina, heading towards the west bank. Trolled at 1.5mph (the autopilot and cruise control on my PDV2 I-Pilot is fantastic). Within the first 1/2 hour we had five white bass between 8-12" and a 10.5" crappie. Got towards campers point and headed north on a path between #2 and #3 fish attractors. Switched over to minnows as we headed back south on our return run. Spent the next 4 hours running back and forth on the same path. The grandson had started to whine about wanting to :G fish early on in the morning, but after we started hitting the fish he was all into the trolling thing. Total tally for the morning was 8 keeper crappie, the largest being 14" :B and 7 white bass with the largest being 12.5". We ended up throwing back another 6 crappie that were either marginal or too small. The boy ended up catching 9 out of the 21 fish we caught. Got him hooked on trolling that's for sure. Water temp started out 68.5 and went to 70.5 when we got off the water around 12:30. Winds were light all day and the water was smooth. There was a nasty brown stain around the water line on my pretty white boat when I pulled it out of the water. 

Took the wife out on Sunday morning. Since she was with me we didn't get started near as early as I wanted. Didn't get out on the water until around 10:30. Decided that since I had such great luck trolling on Saturday, I would teach the wife the fine art of trolling also. Bad idea. Got 1 line in the water and fouled the second one. As I was trying to get it straigtened out and was telling the wife to do something (can't remember what it was), she responded "sure, as soon as I get this fish in the boat". We hadn't been moving for 3 minutes when she was pulling in a 10" white bass. Didn't get another thing for a hour, when she started whining worse than the 9 year old about being bored and wanted to bobber fish. She was bored not being able to "hold" her pole. Finally got fed up with the whining and pulled the trolling rods in and headed over towards the spill way to "park" and throw the bobbers out. Sat there around 9C to 9E for the next 3 hours and ended up with a total of 3 crappies 10"-10.5" and 2 10" white bass. Got off the water as the dark clouds started rolling in around 3. Water temp started out at 69.5 and rose to 73 by 3. Winds were around 5-7, and the water was a little rocky on the north end of the lake, but fairly calm on the south end.
All in all it wasn't a bad weekend for fishing. Finally got to try out my trolling gear  and got enough fish to have a small fish fry next friday with the buddie's family.


----------



## spfldbassguy

kschupp said:


> I was finally able to get back out on the lake this weekend.It's been way too long. I've had two brand new trolling rod set ups that I bought a year and half ago that had never been used, so I decided to try them on Saturday. Took a friend of mine and his 9 year old grandson out on the boat. Hit the lake at the butt crack of dawn in a fog bank (Thank god for the GPS). Since no baitshops were open before 7, we hit the marina bait shop right away. Started :T with crawler harnesses right outside the marina, heading towards the west bank. Trolled at 1.5mph (the autopilot and cruise control on my PDV2 I-Pilot is fantastic). Within the first 1/2 hour we had five white bass between 8-12" and a 10.5" crappie. Got towards campers point and headed north on a path between #2 and #3 fish attractors. Switched over to minnows as we headed back south on our return run. Spent the next 4 hours running back and forth on the same path. The grandson had started to whine about wanting to :G fish early on in the morning, but after we started hitting the fish he was all into the trolling thing. Total tally for the morning was 8 keeper crappie, the largest being 14" :B and 7 white bass with the largest being 12.5". We ended up throwing back another 6 crappie that were either marginal or too small. The boy ended up catching 9 out of the 21 fish we caught. Got him hooked on trolling that's for sure. Water temp started out 68.5 and went to 70.5 when we got off the water around 12:30. Winds were light all day and the water was smooth. There was a nasty brown stain around the water line on my pretty white boat when I pulled it out of the water.
> 
> Took the wife out on Sunday morning. Since she was with me we didn't get started near as early as I wanted. Didn't get out on the water until around 10:30. Decided that since I had such great luck trolling on Saturday, I would teach the wife the fine art of trolling also. Bad idea. Got 1 line in the water and fouled the second one. As I was trying to get it straigtened out and was telling the wife to do something (can't remember what it was), she responded "sure, as soon as I get this fish in the boat". We hadn't been moving for 3 minutes when she was pulling in a 10" white bass. Didn't get another thing for a hour, when she started whining worse than the 9 year old about being bored and wanted to bobber fish. She was bored not being able to "hold" her pole. Finally got fed up with the whining and pulled the trolling rods in and headed over towards the spill way to "park" and throw the bobbers out. Sat there around 9C to 9E for the next 3 hours and ended up with a total of 3 crappies 10"-10.5" and 2 10" white bass. Got off the water as the dark clouds started rolling in around 3. Water temp started out at 69.5 and rose to 73 by 3. Winds were around 5-7, and the water was a little rocky on the north end of the lake, but fairly calm on the south end.
> All in all it wasn't a bad weekend for fishing. Finally got to try out my trolling gear  and got enough fish to have a small fish fry next friday with the buddie's family.


,
Now that's one heck of a nice post,keep 'em coming.


----------



## Intimidator

Nice post Ken!

Finally was able to renew my tradition of Brunch at CJ on Tuesdays....except the restaurant is now close and I didn't get my Nazi Burger.
I felt fortunate because I caught a 12" SM in Bass Cove II and 2 dink Crappie along the rocks....the Crappie must be starting to move because these were out in the open with no structure around and eating minnows/fry along the rip-rap. I caught everything on a 3" Silver Shad swimmer and Chart niblet. Had to go back to work but it was nice just to get out!!! 
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## mac79

Also out on sunday was 7 am to 3pm pullin out of the water 2minutes AFTER the rain arrived. It was an active day. Caught fish pretty steadily. Trolled for awhile using floating crawller harness and slow death hooks, All bite were on the blue/silver floating harness lots of crappie and dink eyes main beach, humps,chanel. Jign small jigs with a pinch of crawller turn up perch, wb , and some keeper cats. jig colors hitn was purple or orange. campers point and humps. Finally broke down and got a cheese burger at the marina..YUM.

Great day! Water temp in low 70s--- 17 to 25 fow all day


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> Also out on sunday was 7 am to 3pm pullin out of the water 2minutes AFTER the rain arrived. It was an active day. Caught fish pretty steadily. Trolled for awhile using floating crawller harness and slow death hooks, All bite were on the blue/silver floating harness lots of crappie and dink eyes main beach, humps,chanel. Jign small jigs with a pinch of crawller turn up perch, wb , and some keeper cats. jig colors hitn was purple or orange. campers point and humps. Finally broke down and got a cheese burger at the marina..YUM.
> 
> Great day! Water temp in low 70s--- 17 to 25 fow all day


Nice...I see all the questions and learning the lake is starting to pay off!
Congrats!


----------



## Intimidator

I made it out today for lunch again and just decided to make it a half day!
The wind was blowing pretty good from the NNE and I only saw 3 "Bankers" and a couple "Boaters".
The first 2 areas I tried I didn't even have a bite...after 2 hours I decided to find a deep area close to the bank....BINGO! The next 2 hrs I ended up with 22 NICE Crappies and a 14" Smallie, all on Silver Shad again. The bite seemed slow so maybe the temp has to stabilize some more to get them really fired up...! I tried all the trees that can be reached by bank and still nothing......they just aren't holding fish!
I'll be out Sunday AM in the Cajun area!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I made it out today for lunch again and just decided to make it a half day!
> The wind was blowing pretty good from the NNE and I only saw 3 "Bankers" and a couple "Boaters".
> The first 2 areas I tried I didn't even have a bite...after 2 hours I decided to find a deep area close to the bank....BINGO! The next 2 hrs I ended up with 22 NICE Crappies and a 14" Smallie, all on Silver Shad again. The bite seemed slow so maybe the temp has to stabilize some more to get them really fired up...! I tried all the trees that can be reached by bank and still nothing......they just aren't holding fish!
> I'll be out Sunday AM in the Cajun area!


I'm planning on going out in a few hours after getting a little sleep ( if I get to bed here soon). I betcha you're licking your chops at what's to come here soon huhlol. I'm not ready to start targeting the Slabs just yet but I'll be out there looking to get into some LM and or SM.  I wonder if the reason the trees aren't holding fish is because either A.) They're still roaming around after the schools of shad or B.) It's because they're not standing upright. Could be a combination of both but either way they ought to be holding some fish now. Maybe they're there but just not in them,just hanging near them. I would join you out there on Sunday but my brother's trying to get me to fish a tourny on Sunday with him,99% sure I will but it's not concrete just yet.


----------



## Salmonid

In my own pond, I have found that in the spring/early summer is when downed trees really hold the small baitfish which in turn, attract the crappies/bass but this time of year they really do not offer much more then some shade for crappies and I do atch a few around them, the late spring is when they will shine. I might add that downed cedar trees are PRIME perch spawning habitat so those will help in that department since YP need to string there eggs on wood. In the heat of winter, those same downed trees will attract all sorts of species to the edges around them, I usually get my crappies on TOP of them, not down in them.

Any structures in any position are helpful in many different ways. I appreciate all the work done by Lowell and crew! I know I was the main instigator for adding instream habitat on the troutable waters of the Mad River for over 15 years, its hard, unselfish work that is often taken for granted. Always amazed me how folks would tell me we did it all wrong as they were talking about catching fish all around our structures but the funny part was as soon as I would mention when we were having our next workday how they were always waaay too busy for that. 

Hmmm, too busy to wok on fish structures but never seemingly too busy to show up and fish when we were working. Those folks will have to answer to the fish gods one day.......LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, it's A, B, and C, the crappie are following schools of shad...like WB, they are also holding on vertical cover, and the "Friends Of CJ" cover has been "FISHED OUT".

CJ has plenty of laydowns for fish to lay eggs in, fry to grow, and to grow algae for shad thanks to everyone involved in the Project...and someday she will have plenty of vertical structure to go with it!
The laydowns and trees that can be reached by bank, ice, and that are not forgotten (like the fish attractors) will never hold BIG Fish...these are fished in cycles until ALL the fish are gone....they are fished out in Spring and never recover until Winter, then fished out in Winter Again and recover in Spring. And now, that's OK with me...now we know where NOT to put the Verticals!

Mark and Lowell are right...the cover CJ has now will serve a purpose and when we start verticals we know how deep and where to put them to help CJ the most. 

HOPEFULLY, we will have options where EVERYONE will be able to help out at any time and at home on their own, and options so even new boats can help and won't get scratched/damaged/dirty, and we know what mistakes we should not make....so there should be no excuses or complaints!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> As have always said, the "main' reason they went in was as spawning cover, and as cover for juvenille fish. "Keepers' caught off them were a "bonus' and like Intimidator and others have pointed out they are VERY easy to see with sonar. Kind of like the hundreds of 'target" drones that lead the very 1st wave of the "Desert Storm" air assault, openly broadcasting signals, a few with lights on, deliberately attracting and absorbing the majority of "SAM"s and "flak" from what was coming NEXT...to their credit more than 150 "target" drones went down within hrs...but only 3 Allied aircraft the 1st day. Mean while...


Just Stop Lowell....we closed this issue once....please, do not open it again!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Maybe in the best interest for everyone involved we don't bring up the subject of the cover that was placed. I feel like I opened another can of worms with my response to Intimidators' post,sorry guys I was just "voicing" my opinion. (I should really learn to keep my thoughts to myself sometimes)


----------



## Intimidator

Fished Sunday from 4am til 7am and had to leave after taking my first full CJ swim!

I was finally having a decent day...went to Cajun Flats and caught 4 dink Gators, 3 SM ranging from 14 to 17 inches and 13 crappie all over 10 inches....eveything was caught on Blue/Black 3" Keitechs.

Around sunrise I had a nice hit and a HEAVY steady pull....I knew I had a nice Gator!
I fought him for awhile and got him close to the rocks...he was NICE! As I reach down and grabbed him he flipped and it looked like he came unhooked...I dropped the pole, tried to grab him, and stepped...on what I thought was a safe rock...it was like ICE!
No amount of "Mountain Goating" was gonna save me...when I finaaly got my feet under me the rocks were all slick and I went further out.....jeans, sweatshirts, and boots become very heavy when water logged and you better be a strong swimmer! By the time I finally made it onto shore and cleaned out my undies...I was tired....and cold....I rounded up all my stuff and picked up my pole...knowing I had lost a nice Gator! As I reeled it in I realized the jig was stuck and I pulled....the fight was on again...I got the Gator to the rocks and lifted him out....I was rewarded with a 28 inch Gator for my swim. Made the long cold walk, finally got to the truck and was dog tired, got some towels, hid behind the door and took off my clothes and drove with a towel around me home (turned the heat up)....we baked him last night and he (and his cheeks) was delicious....My first ever CJ swim was kinda scary!


----------



## walleyejigger

glad you made it out ok and still got the gator . that could have been a bad deal .


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> glad you made it out ok and still got the gator . that could have been a bad deal .


Yep! 
You don't realize how much clothes weigh when you go underwater....you have to keep your wits or you can get into trouble fast if you panic...I remained calm, had to go under, and used my hands to drag myself up on the rocks where I could get up with all that extra weight!
I was actually pissed caused I though I missed another nice Gator...never once thought about drowning, and still haven't told the wife....probably won't!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Fished Sunday from 4am til 7am and had to leave after taking my first full CJ swim!
> 
> I was finally having a decent day...went to Cajun Flats and caught 4 dink Gators, 3 SM ranging from 14 to 17 inches and 13 crappie all over 10 inches....eveything was caught on Blue/Black 3" Keitechs.
> 
> Around sunrise I had a nice hit and a HEAVY steady pull....I knew I had a nice Gator!
> I fought him for awhile and got him close to the rocks...he was NICE! As I reach down and grabbed him he flipped and it looked like he came unhooked...I dropped the pole, tried to grab him, and stepped...on what I thought was a safe rock...it was like ICE!
> No amount of "Mountain Goating" was gonna save me...when I finaaly got my feet under me the rocks were all slick and I went further out.....jeans, sweatshirts, and boots become very heavy when water logged and you better be a strong swimmer! By the time I finally made it onto shore and cleaned out my undies...I was tired....and cold....I rounded up all my stuff and picked up my pole...knowing I had lost a nice Gator! As I reeled it in I realized the jig was stuck and I pulled....the fight was on again...I got the Gator to the rocks and lifted him out....I was rewarded with a 28 inch Gator for my swim. Made the long cold walk, finally got to the truck and was dog tired, got some towels, hid behind the door and took off my clothes and drove with a towel around me home (turned the heat up)....we baked him last night and he (and his cheeks) was delicious....My first ever CJ swim was kinda scary!


LMAO.....glad you're ok but that's funny as hell. So how cold was the water? I woulda probably have pissed my pants laughing so hard at first but then I'd have helped you out of the water. Atleast you got the gator and it tasted good.


----------



## EnonEye

"I got the Gator to the rocks and lifted him out....I was rewarded with a 28 inch Gator for my swim. Made the long cold walk, finally got to the truck and was dog tired, got some towels, hid behind the door and took off my clothes and drove with a towel around me home (turned the heat up)....we baked him last night and he (and his cheeks) was delicious....My first ever CJ swim was kinda scary![/QUOTE]
Wow 28" gater... as long as you didn't drown that was worth all of the inconvenience and I'll bet he tasted GOOOOOD!
Was out Saturday afternoon, just a perfect day on the water. Started on the west shore with little luck, checked the river bed in the middle and saw nothing on the screen. Finally settled down just off the deep side of the old road bed. Snagged a couple dozen craps, took home 6 to "get in my belly." They wanted it on the rise from the bottom, hangin' 6 to 10 feet off the bottom over 20 to 25 fow. Chartreuse swim bait on a RR. I need to get back to the Keitechs though as I'm getting nothing over 9 1/2". It's just hard to fish something that big for craps but I know they work. Anyhow a great afternoon at CJ and mmmmmmm good!


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch at CJ today and did real well...Caught 17 nice crappie and no dinks, plus 4 Smallies 10-12" on my "Frankenstein Swimmer"!
The weather was BEAUTIFUL...dark, dreary, and misting...just how I like it! Actually there were 10-12 boats out but just a couple "Bankers".
I moved around to the MBR to check out my other "Frankenstein" baits and saw Steve's truck...I knew where he was, so as I walked over his way and got to see a rod and reel go flying end over end across the grass....I knew he had just lost another lure...it was another jig...I have never seen someone lose so many jigs in my life! Tree Bass (limbs) steals his jigs, Rock Bass (Boulders) steal his jigs, Log Bass,....turtles, birds, elfs, geese....and even thin air!LOL
After we talked for awhile he got a $10 jerk bait stuck...so he took off his shoes and socks, rolled up his pants and went in after it....So, Steve....now you know how cold it was when I went in, kinda takes your breath away...doesn't it!
I had seen enough and laughed enough so I had to go back to work...but not before I gave him a few "Frankenstein" jigs to feed the FISH GODS!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Yes the water is a tad bit chilly now.Betcha never knew a rod n reel could do that huh. I'm the KING of losing jigs to the rocks/boulders,I outta but stock in the company or something. I knew that after catching that LM (15'') on the very first cast of the day that I wasn't gonna catch anything else. It always seems to work out that waylol. If it isn't raining tommorrow I might try to get back out again,this time though I'm gonna be on a strict 2 jig limit. Constant retying sucks beyond any sort of definition,lol.


----------



## downtime8763

Hope to be out tomorrow morning in a friends red Ranger with a 150 merc on it.


----------



## downtime8763

downtime8763 said:


> Hope to be out tomorrow morning in a friends red Ranger with a 150 merc on it.


Mother nature has advised me to fish Thursday,so look for my Q3 on the water with down riggers trolling for eyes.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Mother nature has advised me to fish Thursday,so look for my Q3 on the water with down riggers trolling for eyes.


Of all the lessons that I have learned over the last few years...one of the best is that during dark, dreary, misty weather the fish bite good, especially with Low pressure like we have now....some of my best days fishing this year have been on "Crappy Weather" days! MAN-UP!LOL


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Of all the lessons that I have learned over the last few years...one of the best is that during dark, dreary, misty weather the fish bite good, especially with Low pressure like we have now....some of my best days fishing this year have been on "Crappy Weather" days! MAN-UP!LOL


I listen to Mother Nature,her name in my case is Teresa.Been married for 34+ years,I still have my toys and I'm retired at 55 yrs old. Lol


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Hey all! Long time no post. What has been going on? I'll have to make time to meet some of you back out there soon and catch up on things. Life has been a little hectic, but they are somewhat back to normal now.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Hey all! Long time no post. What has been going on? I'll have to make time to meet some of you back out there soon and catch up on things. Life has been a little hectic, but they are somewhat back to normal now.


Good to see you finally posting something again Joe. Was wondering where you was, I thought maybe your brain liquified or something from all that school work and that's why you wasn't posting about your fishing successeslol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

downtime8763 said:


> I listen to Mother Nature,her name in my case is Teresa.Been married for 34+ years,I still have my toys and I'm retired at 55 yrs old. Lol


That's one of the smartest answers I've heard yet. Whether Brent will admit it or not he only gets to wear the pants when she's not aroundlol. Thats' the reason he (and myself) does so much housework,fishing time galore without the headaches.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> That's one of the smartest answers I've heard yet. Whether Brent will admit it or not he only gets to wear the pants when she's not aroundlol. Thats' the reason he (and myself) does so much housework,fishing time galore without the headaches.


And they say females are the smartest of the species! LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out for about 45min this morning/afternoon after paying some bills and fished the marina area. Seen about 10-15 other people fishing out there but not catching much. I ended up catching 1 LM (9'') on a RR set up and that was it. Figured "Mr. Half-a-day"(lol) Intimidator woulda showed up considering the clouds came out and we know that's his favorite weather to fish in.


----------



## downtime8763

We were on the water from about 7:45 till 12:30 or so, water was in the upper 60's. We had 9 keeper crappie and released more than that.Intimidator was holding down the back of Crazy4Smallmouth boat and he was doing that very well.Brent,when was the last time you worked at least 40 hrs? I retired in March and I think I have more hours in at UPS this year than you have at your job.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

It was a weird day today. I started out bass fishing and caught one bass about 14" on a worm. Decided to switch to crappie about 10:30 and found them out in the middle. Caught a couple dozen then the Intimidator called and wanted to skip out of work for the rest of the day so I pulled up the marker and headed in to pick him up. We ended up out on the humps and saw Downtime, but couldn't get anything fired up. The whole time Brent was with me til 2pm we struggled to catch fish. I was amazed because they were biting before he came out. After he left I hit an area and pulled another LM, about 14" again, with a dropshot. Then I went back to the same area Brent and I were fishing, without success, and proceeded to slay the crappie. In one stretch of 90 minutes I only made seven casts that didn't result in either a strike or a fish and they were all good sized. After that 1.5 hours the bite slowed, but I still was catching fish only at a 1 in 5 casts rate. Anyway, I did make one adjustment that I believe accounted for the big change. I took off my spool of Nanofil and put on a spool of P line FloroClear. I believe the fish could see the Nanofil, but not the FloroClear. I caught them on every color swimbait. Color didn't seem to make a difference today, but the line sure did. Like I said, weird day! Half the day was horrible, half the day was unbelievable and the only difference was the line.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> It was a weird day today. I started out bass fishing and caught one bass about 14" on a worm. Decided to switch to crappie about 10:30 and found them out in the middle. Caught a couple dozen then the Intimidator called and wanted to skip out of work for the rest of the day so I pulled up the marker and headed in to pick him up. We ended up out on the humps and saw Downtime, but couldn't get anything fired up. The whole time Brent was with me til 2pm we struggled to catch fish. I was amazed because they were biting before he came out. After he left I hit an area and pulled another LM, about 14" again, with a dropshot. Then I went back to the same area Brent and I were fishing, without success, and proceeded to slay the crappie. In one stretch of 90 minutes I only made seven casts that didn't result in either a strike or a fish and they were all good sized. After that 1.5 hours the bite slowed, but I still was catching fish only at a 1 in 5 casts rate. Anyway, I did make one adjustment that I believe accounted for the big change. I took off my spool of Nanofil and put on a spool of P line FloroClear. I believe the fish could see the Nanofil, but not the FloroClear. I caught them on every color swimbait. Color didn't seem to make a difference today, but the line sure did. Like I said, weird day! Half the day was horrible, half the day was unbelievable and the only difference was the line.


Maybe it's just me but the water doesn't seem as stained right now as it's been so far this year so that could account for them being able to see the nanofil. I mean does the stuff disappear underwater, because it looks like it's bright white in color which would stand out. Sometimes it's the things most people overlook in doing that results in catching more fish on a given day. That'd probably be the reason you was catching 'em,less visible line. Congrats on nice day on the water and good report.


----------



## spfldbassguy

downtime8763 said:


> Intimidator was holding down the back of Crazy4Smallmouth boat and he was doing that very well.Brent,when was the last time you worked at least 40 hrs? I retired in March and I think I have more hours in at UPS this year than you have at your job.


That's funny I don't care who you are. I wish I had his personal time/vacation days because I'd be the same way,skipping out and letting everyone else deal with the bullpoop.


----------



## Intimidator

I've learned to be efficient in my Old Age! When I was younger I spent too much time trying to help everyone else and was living at my job...many weeks of 100+ hrs, no life, and no family! Now, LIVING is more important! I do my job and cover my own hind-end....most Reps golf or spend all of their time in Bars and restaurants...I fish.....and try to make the wife happy!
Just like yesterday...had all the Executives over from my Company and they were thrilled with my presentation and performance....then skipped out after they left to go to a restaurant and Bar, I just decided to go out and fish with my "Ol' Buddy" Jeff (who was keeping all the Good Spots for himself)....and yell at my Ol' Buddy Downtime (who wouldn't give up any secrets either)....but it was beautiful to just get out on a "Perfect" day and catch a few fish with friends!
Then I had to go home and spend 4 hrs at the grocery store and Target (pushing carts) with "The" Family...then a stop for Family Dinner....Then at 7pm, I started to mow and at 9pm, I was done! Then did a couple loads of laundry, the dishes, and went over Dale's homework so my wife didn't have too!
ALL OF THIS JUST BOUGHT ME THE WHOLE WEEKEND OF FISHING IN THE RAIN and probably next week too....Just for being efficient and SMART!LOL


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> I've learned to be efficient in my Old Age! When I was younger I spent too much time trying to help everyone else and was living at my job...many weeks of 100+ hrs, no life, and no family! Now, LIVING is more important! I do my job and cover my own hind-end....most Reps golf or spend all of their time in Bars and restaurants...I fish.....and try to make the wife happy!
> Just like yesterday...had all the Executives over from my Company and they were thrilled with my presentation and performance....then skipped out after they left to go to a restaurant and Bar, I just decided to go out and fish with my "Ol' Buddy" Jeff (who was keeping all the Good Spots for himself)....and yell at my Ol' Buddy Downtime (who wouldn't give up any secrets either)....but it was beautiful to just get out on a "Perfect" day and catch a few fish with friends!
> Then I had to go home and spend 4 hrs at the grocery store and Target (pushing carts) with "The" Family...then a stop for Family Dinner....Then at 7pm, I started to mow and at 9pm, I was done! Then did a couple loads of laundry, the dishes, and went over Dale's homework so my wife didn't have too!
> ALL OF THIS JUST BOUGHT ME THE WHOLE WEEKEND OF FISHING IN THE RAIN and probably next week too....Just for being efficient and SMART!LOL


Their are few jobs were you can work remote(fish) to help keep you going with a good attitude.Were I worked is a place were they owned you Monday through Friday,but I had the weekend for the family.. Most Executives at where I worked would do the same,go to bars ect and most are single and wonder why? 
You were mowing at the same time I was and try pink jig head with a white twister tail tipped with minnow and let them have it a little as the bite was slow. Will be on CJ or Alum next week (before the water gets to low) Wednesday or Thursday,then to Nashville with the wife on Friday.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Fished out at the marina from 11:30-2:30. Was only fishing for bait as I'm planning on hitting the gmr tomorrow. Managed half a dozen gills, one was 11" and a channel cat that may have been a pound and a half. The wind started kicking up and stated to get cold so I called a day.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WLAngler

I was out there today by the dam and only managed one Crappie caught on a drop shot. I was trying to see if I could land some bass using a roboworm on a drop shot rig. I stayed out there till the rain stopped.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Flathead King 06 said:


> Fished out at the marina from 11:30-2:30. Was only fishing for bait as I'm planning on hitting the gmr tomorrow. Managed half a dozen gills, one was 11" and a channel cat that may have been a pound and a half. The wind started kicking up and stated to get cold so I called a day.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


A 11'' bluegill is NICE,biggest one I've ever caught out there was barely over 8 1/2'' and it was real fun on my ultralite setup so I could only imagine how an 11''er fights. Pound for pound them are some tough fighting fish when they get a little bit of size to them. Probably why I still to this day love fishing for them every now & again.


----------



## spfldbassguy

WLAngler said:


> I was out there today by the dam and only managed one Crappie caught on a drop shot. I was trying to see if I could land some bass using a roboworm on a drop shot rig. I stayed out there till the rain stopped.


I've caught most of my bass out there lately using jigs in the rocks. I've lost a ton of 'em but that's how it goes when fishing in the rocks. Maybe I'll have to get my yak on the water out there and try to use a drop shot sometime to see what I can come up with. Hey one crappie is better than going back home with the smell of skunk on ya.


----------



## WLAngler

I was using jigs also. Anyways I'm gonna try and get back down there real soon. Maybe Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Intimidator

I know this isn't about CJ...but I just got home from probably the best day of Bass fishing EVER! 
A friend of mine from work overheard me talking about fishing and asked if I had ever fished Alum and I told him 1 time at night, he said he fishes there alot for SM and asked if I wanted to go...hey, don't need to twist my arm to go there again!
I met him in Hilliard and we started fishing at 7:30am, out of Galena...we left at 6:30pm because WE WERE SO TIRED OF FIGHTING AND PULLING OUT HUGE SMALLIES! We ended up catching 83 SM (he has a counter on his seat or I would have never remembered) on 4" Shad color "Little Creepers" and 4" silver shad Z-man PaddlerZ, I bought some off him to see if they will work at CJ. The Smallies were huge 2 to 5 pounders from the Dam area rocks to the main lake rockpiles...just casting out and swimming them back just off the bottom in 15-17 foot of water. Lee definately had his areas and every one produced....WHAT A DAY. I wish CJ had numbers of BIG fish like that...the COE needs to put some nice rock piles on the barren south end of CJ!??
On a side-note, Lee is very worried that the fishing at Alum is going to die and then take forever to come back after the 1.5yrs (??) it is suppose to be way down due to construction.


----------



## WLAngler

That's awesome Intimidator, man I wish I had a boat. If I pass a test I'm taking on Monday I might just be able to afford one. I've never fished Alum, but would love to someday.


----------



## spfldbassguy

WLAngler said:


> man I wish I had a boat. If I pass a test I'm taking on Monday I might just be able to afford one. I've never fished Alum, but would love to someday.


Hope ya studied for the test and pass it with flying colors. Why not get a yak or canoe for now, Love my yak and at a few of the places I take it to I can actually get in some water that the bigger boats can't. It'd be nice to have a boat that is powered by more than my arms but I'll need to win the lottery for that to happen,lol. Alum seems to be a very nice place to fish,fished it for the first time with Intimidator & Lordofthepunks back in early August. I'd love to get back over there because I'd do alot better than the two I caught last time out.

Hey so you're fishing a drop shot from the bank? Always thought that was more of a vertical presentation? So it'll work from the bank as well then,definitely gonna have to try it out now. Thanks.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hit CJ early on Saturday morning figuring Brent would be out there but now I know why he wasn't. Only had an hour to fish before she had to go to work and I had to stay home playing Mr. Mom ( love that ol' movie). Fished the MBR and only got one bite. It was on a jighead with a soft plastic creature bait. Had the fish on for like 3 seconds before it came off so I went home smelling awful.

After mowing my yard and my moms' I decided to go back out as soon as I got home and dropped off my mower. Fished the MBR and Marina areas from 8pm-10pm and ended up catching 2 LM (both came from the marina). The biggest was a shade over 15 1/8'' and the other one was right around 8''. Both was caught on a crankbait as well. Like before I lost another two jig n pig set ups to the boulders out there,glad I stocked up earlier in the day.


----------



## WLAngler

Check out this video, Skeet Reese says you can fish a drop shot vertical or cast it out. I've done well with both techniques.


----------



## Intimidator

Decided to go out and hit the CJ rockpiles today for BIG Smallies....oh, that's right CJ doesn't have rockpiles...must've been dreaming about Alum Still!
Well anyway, hit CJ about 8am and met up with Steve who had been out for awhile...it was slow...I had 2 bites and that was it, was using the Little Creepers Trash fish trying to rekindle the excitement from Saturday! All I can say is we had some good laughs and talked to Grandma Bluegill for awhile...!
Steve left and I headed for "Bass Narrow Flats" for some LM...I ended up catching a 13 incher and left for "Cajun Flats" and picked up a 12" SM and a 12" LM...Moved back to "Cajun Cliff" and picked off 12 nice Crappie before it was time to go mow...Looks like Tuesday "Brunch" will be my next trip to "The Barren Bowl"!
Hey Debra, how about some more rocks!LOL
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Flathead King 06

spfldbassguy said:


> A 11'' bluegill is NICE,biggest one I've ever caught out there was barely over 8 1/2'' and it was real fun on my ultralite setup so I could only imagine how an 11''er fights. Pound for pound them are some tough fighting fish when they get a little bit of size to them. Probably why I still to this day love fishing for them every now & again.


Always fun on 10' & 12' crappie rods... Earlier this spring we got two that were 13" both were big bull gills

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished the MBR and MArina areas from about 6:30am-9:30am and only ended up landing 1 dink LM (8'') on a jig n pig set up. (Put it away after losing 2 of 'em. That's my limit for losing them now) Had a couple short strikes on a spinnerbait right at the bank but never could get anything big to hit my offerings. Today was slow again but it was fun to mess with Intimidator a little bit. The chit chat with "Grandma Bluegill" was entertaining to say the least. I just hope I'm still atleast breathing at 80 yrs old let alone going out fishing.


----------



## Intimidator

WLAngler said:


> That's awesome Intimidator, man I wish I had a boat. If I pass a test I'm taking on Monday I might just be able to afford one. I've never fished Alum, but would love to someday.


You'll have to let SpfldBassGuy and Myself know when you're coming down to CJ so we can all get together and put a hurtin' on some CJ Bass.

I'm still working on a boat too! It looks like after October Alum Creek is going to be a shallow mudbowl with no fish and very limited access....due to a 2 yr construction project...more boat ramps etc! They will kill this lake...it is already way too crowded and besides ruining the fishing for a long while....they are gonna pack more people onto it...I feel sorry for the fishermen there!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Always fun on 10' & 12' crappie rods... Earlier this spring we got two that were 13" both were big bull gills
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You need to meet Grandma Bluegill and tell her about these Bulls...Man, she would light up like a Christmas Tree!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> You need to meet Grandma Bluegill and tell her about these Bulls...Man, she would light up like a Christmas Tree!


I think I have probably met her before but didn't know it... I'm out there fishing several times a week so its very possible.... 

I need to meet up with some of you guys and share some of the cj wisdom I've collected in my time

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> I think I have probably met her before but didn't know it... I'm out there fishing several times a week so its very possible....
> 
> I need to meet up with some of you guys and share some of the cj wisdom I've collected in my time
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Little ol' White haired lady, silver car, tiny bobber, micro jig, and meal worms...she fishes every day until winter. 

I'll be out for tuesday Brunch (8-ish till 11 or 12), and then not until Sat morning (unless Crazy4SM calls and talks me in to taking a day off!)...I always enjoy sharing fishing wisdom...that's about all I have left!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Debra, If the COE raised the water level alittle early in the Spring....wouldn't the Gators go up into Buck Creek like the WB and Spawn??? That could be one of the boosts CJ needs...a self sustaining Gator population! (Lowell's Evil Laugh)LOL
This way they even have extra water to flush out along with the Gators to keep the Kayaker's and the city leaders happy downstream. Oh, thats right, why would anyone think about the fishing at CJ! LOVE YA!


----------



## Intimidator

The leaves are falling...the tannic acid is sending it's signal...the rain and cool temps have the oxygen levels up in all depths, the level is being dropped....the fish are moving again and the Winter GORGE should be starting....Fall fishing is HERE! 
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Little ol' White haired lady, silver car, tiny bobber, micro jig, and meal worms...she fishes every day until winter.
> 
> I'll be out for tuesday Brunch (8-ish till 11 or 12), and then not until Sat morning (unless Crazy4SM calls and talks me in to taking a day off!)...I always enjoy sharing fishing wisdom...that's about all I have left!LOL


I'll be at the marina around 8ish trying to collect some bait for the river... Hope to see ya out there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WLAngler

Might try to make it down there Saturday October 1st. 7:30 am till 12:00. Never caught any LMB out there and would like to. I'll bring jigs rigged with trailers, spinnerbaits/buzzbaits, soft plastic worms, tubes & creature baits. Is there anything else I need?? :B


----------



## sisezz73

That's one heck of a trip on Alum Intiminator. I had a tournament on Alum just a week prior and I doubt that 83 fish where even weighed in. The way they keep dropping that lake ever year or other it will keep getting worse. Except for you and your Smallies. Great job. Should be hitting CJ more often in a couple of weeks after the tournament season.


----------



## Intimidator

WLAngler said:


> Might try to make it down there Saturday October 1st. 7:30 am till 12:00. Never caught any LMB out there and would like to. I'll bring jigs rigged with trailers, spinnerbaits/buzzbaits, soft plastic worms, tubes & creature baits. Is there anything else I need?? :B


SpfldBassGuy normally throws Everything and the Kitchen Sink....I think he's going to give up on Jigs or he's gonna have to get a part-time job to pay for all the one's he's been losing!LOL 
You should be fine! I normally just stick with swimbaits!


----------



## Intimidator

sisezz73 said:


> That's one heck of a trip on Alum Intiminator. I had a tournament on Alum just a week prior and I doubt that 83 fish where even weighed in. The way they keep dropping that lake ever year or other it will keep getting worse. Except for you and your Smallies. Great job. Should be hitting CJ more often in a couple of weeks after the tournament season.


The only credit I can take is that I only lost 1 fish all day and that was not even due to my fishing skills...Lee Knew where to go, he has rock-piles that he says are close to current, structure, and drop-offs, FOOD, etc. He said certain rock-piles at Alum won't hold SM and others will...He sure was right on Saturday! Those Smallies were all just SMASHING those swimbaits....no nips or light hits...just BAM! There was no skill on my part at all...just cast out where he said, let hit bottom, twitch it a couple times, reel slow, and BAM...bring it to the boat...kicking, screaming, and fighting all the way...Heck, it was almost like being on a private charter boat...I even used his swim-baits and then bought some from him! 

It's a sad shame what they are going to do to that lake...I'd love to have just those 83 SM in CJ! We'll get there one day!

Give us a hollar when you get out. Good Fishing!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> SpfldBassGuy normally throws Everything and the Kitchen Sink....I think he's going to give up on Jigs or he's gonna have to get a part-time job to pay for all the one's he's been losing!LOL
> You should be fine! I normally just stick with swimbaits!


Now that's not entirely true mister. It's not EVERYTHING & the kitchen sink,it's EVERYTHING,the kitchen sink & BATHTUB. Lately almost all of my LM have come on a jig n pig,or crankbait. Since I lost my black chatterbait my "luck"with those has went south,lol. Being the stubborn poop that I am I still use top waters but never get anything at CJ on one. So all you'll see me using for bass out there will be a ton of potentially lost jig n pigs,crankbaits,and the occassional Mimic Minnow thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> SpfldBassGuy normally throws Everything and the Kitchen Sink....I think he's going to give up on Jigs or he's gonna have to get a part-time job to pay for all the one's he's been losing!LOL
> You should be fine! I normally just stick with swimbaits!


Might be cheaper on him to invest $30 in a jig mold and pour his own jigs then paint and skirt them... That way instead on losing roughly $2.99 a jig it would only be a few cents.

Just my opinion... Heck even check with old junk yards for wheel weights... Not the purest lead but it works... Just melt it down in a copper pot and get a pouring laddel

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

I don't have enough time in my schedule to pour my own jigs. Plus I usually buy them 3 or 4 packs at a time(5 per pack), plus the only place I use those kind of jigs (unskirted and used with only soft plastic baits)is at CJ. Everywhere else I use the more "traditional" jig n pig. It'd be cheaper on me if I could make my own soft plastics because they're far more expensive.


I fished the dam/southend of CJ today from 10am-11:15am and didn't even get a bite.:S Figured I'd try that area out because I figured Brent had already caught 'em all everywhere else. Turns out he was out there but TOO busy yaking to actually fishlol.


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch at CJ got there just past 8:30 am and had the pleasure of meeting FlatHead King 06...Man, he's just another Great Guy!...Needless to say we just talked as he caught Kitty Kat Bait...I attempted to wet the line but as everyone knows I have a terrible time with Chatting and fishing. After close to 2 hrs chatting (J.) had to leave and I attempted to go hit a spot before work.
When I got to my spot Junior Queen was fishing so I knew the Crappie were biting...needless to say I ended up just talking to Junior and his buddy and watching them catch Dink after Dink and a few perch...he said that he had some nice keepers from yesterday but the East wind had shut them down. At least we know for sure the Crappie are moving (or Junior wouldn't be targeting them)and it won't be long before the "Big Boys" start moving around with the feed-bags on! 
The COE needs to leave the water levels alone until winter and stop screwing with the fish...the level is way down already and they continue to pump it out just as prime fishing time arrives...you can tell that the coe doesn't fish or care about fishing at all! 

Overall it was another good day...I love days like this because if you just listen to people like Jeremiah and Junior you understand how much knowledge they possess, their passion for CJ, and fishing...and you might even learn something!
I also was able to see SpfldBassGuy hiking from the flats as I was leaving...It did my heart good to seem him getting some exercise finally and it looked like he was dry, so I guess he didn't have to go in for any lures or fish!LOL Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Brent it was a pleasure meeting you today. Sorry you didn't get much fishing done, but if the bite everywhere else was as slow as it was with the gills at the marina, fishing probably wasn't that great anywhere.

The crappie bite is definitely right around the corner, as I myself, picked up a dink this morning.

The DNR definitely needs to re-think their draw down on cj... Fishing would be so much better if they left the water levels just a bit longer.

Brent, thank you for your insight on the lake, always good to be able to have a fellow fisherman share the same mindset as you in regards to the overall nature of cj. Never realized that so many people had the same general understanding. I'm still waiting on the state to come to their senses and start stocking blues in cj..... guess I'll just keep wishing in one hand and.... well you all know the rest! 

Brent, I got to thinking on my way home that, that swim bait you were throwing would be a great WB bait during the "run" if it were only 3" and possibly available in a suspending model. Hmmm... Maybe a thought just to pass on.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tin Guppy

I was fishing outside the marina when Intimidator and Flathead King were yaking no bites. Moved out into the lake and got 2-wb 1 gill and 1 keeper crappie. Left at 12:00 rather than getting blowed off the lake. Water temp was 63 - 64 this morning.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Tin Guppy said:


> I was fishing outside the marina when Intimidator and Flathead King were yaking no bites. Moved out into the lake and got 2-wb 1 gill and 1 keeper crappie. Left at 12:00 rather than getting blowed off the lake. Water temp was 63 - 64 this morning.


While outside the marina were you marking any large schools of shad? If so how deep?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead King 06

Lowell H Turner said:


> Park Biologist Tom Weigel was able to closely examine 1 still flopping specimen, counting the rays of it`s anal fin. He was convinced in fact it was a blue cat. The 1 examined was 12- 13' long, so apparently they have at least a sustainable if not generous population going in CJ.


Dang Lowell! A 12-13 ft catfish!!! LOL just yankin' your chain... But I know there have been blues caught... I've personally have caught 3 over the past several years under 5lbs, so they have to be reproducing somewhere. I personally know of a 66lb blue that was caught in the northern end of the lake in '07 which was released after getting weighed, measured and photographed. Took off like nothing wrong with it and was a very healthy fish... fat and thick in the tail... Must be the swimming buffet of walleye fingerling, I mean shad in the lake. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doctor

Once that water temp drops down below 50 degrees those Blues really turn on, I just start on the South end of the lake and drift towards the North, they like to stay near the creek channel, find the big Schools of Shad and they will be right underneath them have watched this for years, the older Blues seem to get smart they just run under the schools of fish and let the juveniles rip the school apart, several times I caught the smaller ones right in the pack then one day I saw a big arch and dropped the line down under the school and nailed a 22# Blue.

This year I'm going to work that whole Reid golf course area over real good and see if I can establish a pattern on these guys here in a few weeks I'll be pulling the big livewell out of the boat and putting the other seats back in the boat and getting ready for the cold weather fishing till it gets to 35 degrees and then I stay inside the house as I get older the cold starts to hurt more than during my younger years.............Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

I have no doubts at all that there is indeed Blue Cats and Flatheads in CJ. I've caught both and both was relativley small. IMO they're enjoying all the easy food and reproducing in CJ. There might not be a really,really huge population of either species but they're in there no matter what the ODNR believes.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> The COE needs to leave the water levels alone until winter and stop screwing with the fish...the level is way down already and they continue to pump it out just as prime fishing time arrives...you can tell that the coe doesn't fish or care about fishing at all!
> 
> 
> I also was able to see SpfldBassGuy hiking from the flats as I was leaving...It did my heart good to seem him getting some exercise finally and it looked like he was dry, so I guess he didn't have to go in for any lures or fish!LOL Good Fishing To All!


No the COE doesn't care about the fishing at CJ,it's not their job to. They have to follow the "rules" in place for what they do. Yup indeed it sucks that they can't leave the water levels up but it it what it is,we just gotta accept it. Plus they gotta dump out water to keep the millions & millions of canoers & kayakers pleased seeing how they bring so much money to our area. If they added up what they spend in the area versus what we fishermen/women spend it wouldn't even be a contest,we'd win hands down. Just another select few benefitting at the expense of the greater masses.

Hey mister I get plenty of exercise everyday at work. I bet I walk atleast 4-6 miles a day while performing my job. That's probably 10 times the amount you dolol,you probably got a golf cart or something to get your old bones around your placelol. I only go in for lures that cost more than $10.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> ... Must be the swimming buffet of walleye fingerling, I mean shad in the lake.
> 
> 
> Now that's just messed up! You Kitty Kat boys are gonna get me all riled up!LOL
> 
> Hey Doc, remember you owe Debra a picture of a Blue!
> 
> One question???? If there are Blues in there and they have been reproducing since the 60's why are they so rare...I mean, don't they lay hundreds of thousands of eggs when they get that big??? You would think with that many eggs the population should be pretty healthy??
> 
> Lowell, Steve and I were talking to Grandma Bluegill Sunday after not having very good luck with the Bass at BCII. She was fishin' along the cement wall that both of us had just left...She pulled in a very nice Gill and as she attempted to lift it out of the water a huge Bass came out of the water after the 'Gill...guess I'm gonna hafta start 'gill fishing with Jeremiah, so I have some Bass Bait!
> There have been a couple times when something has hit my swimbaits (20lb braid)so hard that is has just popped my braid instantly and dang near broke my wrists because I had the drag set wrong (from pulling out of the rocks)...and I've had a couple big Bass jig hooks straightened (65lb braid) while fighting something huge!....I've often wondered what it was and how big it was!!!!!!
> 
> A retired buddy of mine and his friend was out in the wind yesterday and anchored "The Henry" in the forest and ended up with 40 keeper Crappie that made the trip home with them. They were out after the Sun went back in.
> 
> Steve, yep...I forgot the Kayakers are spending millions in the local economy???? I guess they spend alot of money at the local bait shops, Walmart lure sections, local gas stations, restaurants etc. All of us "Low-Life" fishermen need to step it up and do our fair share to stimulate the economy....Oh, I guess you HAVE BEEN keeping jig manufacturers in business!LOL
> 
> Hey Rusty, sounds like you should have just come in and "shot the Bull" with FlatHead and I!
> 
> Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Flathead King 06

> One question???? If there are Blues in there and they have been reproducing since the 60's why are they so rare...I mean, don't they lay hundreds of thousands of eggs when they get that big??? You would think with that many eggs the population should be pretty healthy??


 You would think, but so many more factors go into a healthy established reproduction. Yes, granted a big cat will lay upwards of 200,000 eggs but if conditions are not exactly perfect, it's possible not a one of those will survive.

But what we have here is a less than self sustaining population of big cats, both blue and flats. I'm sure they are reproducing but only a mere handful are fortunate to make it, thus the catches of flathead pups (fish under 18 inches) and juvenile blues. And with such low fishing pressure, these fish are able to grow, especially with the abundant forage they have to feast on. Now I'm not telling you they are all going to be behemoths, but I'm sure in time they can all reach a size to be considered a trophy. Those fish that have been caught, with weights over 50lbs, I'm assuming are those fish originally stocked in the pits before the lake, if any survived, and then of course those fish that have been put in the lake from paylake fisherman over the years.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

I am only doing my small part to help out in these down times.


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff (Crazy4SM) called on his way to Detroit and asked why I wasn't fishing since it was my "Perfect Fishing Weather" outside...I looked outside and it was perfect (thanks Jeff), so I decide to enjoy a 2 hr lunch on the banks of CJ!
Went over to the Marina and "The BlueGill Boys" were out and also "Junior" and "The Crappie Master". They were all packing up to leave because they were only catching Dink Crappie and Gills...I hit a few of the brush-piles and caught a couple dinks...went over to the HC platform and saw 82BassMan and chatted with him for a long while...I lost 2 more jigs cause I can't chat and fish!LOL.
Decide to go and see how the vertical structure was doing and went to an area where "Rumored" 6' Schuler Trees are planted...my first 7 casts resulted in 7 keepers between 11 and 12 inches, then I had to leave....Look for vertical structure boys and you'll find yourself some slabs! Water was 63 degrees and I forgot to ask Bassman what he was showing. I LOVE Ugly weather fishing! 
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Flathead King I did not see any big groups of baitfish out there, but I was using the side imaging trying to learn to read it better.


----------



## WLAngler

Won't be making it down to CJ Saturday morning, meeting my sister & nephew in Yellow Springs.


----------



## Intimidator

I'm taking a half day today to fish the last "Bad" weather day for awhile! It's suppose to be cloudy, misty, windy, AND WARM...so I thought I give it a try!

WLAngler, just give us a Hollar when you can come down!

Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Caught this one and a dink 7" LM this morning before I had to get home cause she had to leave for work


----------



## spfldbassguy

Caught both of 'em on a jerkbait at Bass Cove #1. Sorry for the blurry pic,the better one didn't want to load. Guess good things can happen when you can't sleep huh.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> caught both of 'em on a jerkbait at bass cove #1. Sorry for the blurry pic,the better one didn't want to load. Guess good things can happen when you can't sleep huh:d.


Fantastic! Congrats! Beautiful fish!


----------



## triton189

spfldbassguy said:


> Caught this one and a dink 7" LM this morning before I had to get home cause she had to leave for work


Nice Job! Love the coloring.... looks like a "very" healthy eye.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

What do you guys think? Looks like a saugeye to me. I have caught a few saugeyes this year at CJ.


----------



## 82bassman

It was nice to finally get back out yesterday. The last time I was out was before labor day when I was trying to sell my boat, saw Brent that day too. Nice talking to you Brent. After you left I "pulled" the biggest catch of the year. A 30 foot sail boat. Guys motor stopped and he was having a hard time tacking into the wind. Stayed until the rain started then went home. Water was 63-65 over most of the lake. Smallies were hitting hard all morning in several of the usual places. Lost more then I landed, lots of jumping and tail walking. I marked several large schools of shad but all were down between 6 and 12 feet while most of the fish I caught were in the shallow areas, 1-5 feet and holding to the rocks.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Nice fish Steve... Coloration from the pic definitely makes it look like a saugeye.

Bassman, where were you making the schools of shad if you dont mind me asking? I've been trying to stock up on shad for the winter months, but not able to find them in their usual spots... Figured they haven't moved into shallower water yet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doctor

Flathead,
Right now they should be running that East bank campground area but I normally get them in about 10-12 foot of water where the old creek ran up that East side of the lake, I'll give you a holler if I go out this weekend.

Couple of weeks ago they were all over the MBR towards evening they like to school along that beach area but you need a boat to get them...Doc


----------



## Flathead King 06

Thanks Doc... Just let me know.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 82bassman

Flathead, docs right they were on the east side along the camp grounds bank. They were moving around with bigger targets near them but none willing to take what I was throwing. They were also along the east bank just north of the point with the bouy(where the water comes up to 2 feet). I think they were coming up to the surface there, after I left to hit the marina, as I saw the gulls diving.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Thanks bassman... Need to get my motor running and get on them

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## downtime8763

Out from about 7:45 am till 11:20,water was 62-64deg.Two 13 in wb and two 10 in crappie wind out of the ssw 5-15 mph.Used red/pink jig heads with white plastic tail tipped with minnow. Those tipped with wax worm had a few hits,but none on the lines.


----------



## Intimidator

Well, I managed not to get skunked today but that was about all the excitement that I could muster. Fished from 9:30am til 2pm and the Dang sun stayed out the whole time. Caught (2) 12 inch LM at Bass Narrow Flats in the shade....I also hit Bass Cove I and II, Cajun Cliff, and the Submarine Races parking lot....not a bite! 
Hey, it was good just to be out and get some fresh air....Talked to a couple boaters that were having a tough time also...They also confirmed the water temps are 62-64 degrees...Maybe this next cold front will stir things up for Saturday morning!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

After looking over some pics of Saugeye and their coloration I think it was a Saugeye that I landed today. Weird thing was it kinda changed to the coloration inbetween the time I unhooked it and took the pic (about 15sec tops). I originally thought I hooked a Bigger sized cat the way my drag screamed out,then thought it was a nice bass after seeing some flashes of green while it was splashing around trying to get away. Low and behold it wasn't either of them. That'd be my first ever Saugeye and now it's PB Saugeye.

Sorry Debra I know you don't want ANY Saugeye in CJ but if what I caught was indeed a Saugeye it was put back in to live another day or two or three.........


I'd appreciate anyones input on what they think it was. I do believe Saugeye are supposed to have some white on the tip of their tail but I never even thought to look as I was so excited about landing it. I'm still like a 5yr old kid everytime I land a fish,usually hoot n holler and smile ear to ear,lol.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Count the dorsal fins? I forgot how to count and to how many  Nice EYE


----------



## WLAngler

@Intimidator, I'll let you guys know when I do come down.:F


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> After looking over some pics of Saugeye and their coloration I think it was a Saugeye that I landed today. Weird thing was it kinda changed to the coloration inbetween the time I unhooked it and took the pic (about 15sec tops). I originally thought I hooked a Bigger sized cat the way my drag screamed out,then thought it was a nice bass after seeing some flashes of green while it was splashing around trying to get away. Low and behold it wasn't either of them. That'd be my first ever Saugeye and now it's PB Saugeye.
> 
> Sorry Debra I know you don't want ANY Saugeye in CJ but if what I caught was indeed a Saugeye it was put back in to live another day or two or three.........
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate anyones input on what they think it was. I do believe Saugeye are supposed to have some white on the tip of their tail but I never even thought to look as I was so excited about landing it. I'm still like a 5yr old kid everytime I land a fish,usually hoot n holler and smile ear to ear,lol.


I have a hard time telling the difference unless I see it in person....but to me if it has teeth, looks like a "Gator", acts like a "Gator", and tastes lke a "Gator"....then it's a "Gator"!LOL

A Walleye's first dorsal fin has no spots, the membrane between the spines is opaque, it has a large dark blotch at the rear base of the first dorsal, it has dark saddles over the back which turns into thin vertical bars on the sides, and it has Large defined bright white areas at the edge of the lower part of their tail and anal fins.

Due to the picture, and the fish changing color as dramatic as it did, it is hard to tell...The white at the bottom of the anal fins looks to be like the Walleye I've caught. You could definitely tell the difference of the Saugeye that Jeff caught, it's coloration stayed the same.

Hey "Gator Queen" how about some help!


----------



## EnonEye

I'd appreciate anyones input on what they think it was. I do believe Saugeye are supposed to have some white on the tip of their tail but I never even thought to look as I was so excited about landing it. I'm still like a 5yr old kid everytime I land a fish,usually hoot n holler and smile ear to ear,lol.[/QUOTE]

Who cares which... looked like the perfect fit into a skillet half filled with peanut oil... he's lucky I didn't get him.. nice catch


----------



## spfldbassguy

EnonEye said:


> I'd appreciate anyones input on what they think it was. I do believe Saugeye are supposed to have some white on the tip of their tail but I never even thought to look as I was so excited about landing it. I'm still like a 5yr old kid everytime I land a fish,usually hoot n holler and smile ear to ear,lol.


Who cares which... looked like the perfect fit into a skillet half filled with peanut oil... he's lucky I didn't get him.. nice catch[/QUOTE]

It's not like it matters in the grand scheme of things but I do know there's BOTH in CJ (appearantly thanks to someone illegally stocking them) and I would like to be able to tell the difference. Just in case I should happen to catch a "questionable" one again.


----------



## spfldbassguy

The thought of taking it home never entered my mind,I've already taken my limit from out there for the year so anything else that's "legal eating size" is going right back in. I'm a 99% C&R angler and I've still got a few bags of crappie in my freezer so I'm good on that front. Like to leave some fish for other people to catchlol.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Will be hitting the marina and other areas of the lake this afternoon... Going after more bait for when this cold front subsides. Hope to see anyone out there. Great day for fishing.

Will be in a red crewcab F250 4x4. Stop and say hey.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

Flathead King 06 said:


> Will be hitting the marina and other areas of the lake this afternoon... Going after more bait for when this cold front subsides. Hope to see anyone out there. Great day for fishing.
> 
> Will be in a red crewcab F250 4x4. Stop and say hey.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Have fun fighting those 20-25mph winds,gotta work later.


----------



## Intimidator

Since yesterday was sunny, I decided to try my luck at CJ over Brunch again today! Man, what a "Perfect" day...Dark, Misty, Heavy Wind...just perfect!LOL
Went to Bass Narrows and found a few wind breaks and ended up with 4 Beautiful LM that ranged from 14" to 17". You could tell they positioned themselves to pick off anything that was blown by...went over to The Submarine Races cove and caught 3 twelve inch Smallies and 2 keeper crappie before I had to leave...not a Bad 2 hrs out on the water! 
Oh....EVERYTHING, was caught on the 4" Shad Trash Fish and worked SLOW!
I'm not going to be able to make it out this weekend unless a miracle happens....so GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## WLAngler

Intimidator said:


> Oh....EVERYTHING, was caught on the 4" Shad Trash Fish and worked SLOW!
> I'm not going to be able to make it out this weekend unless a miracle happens....so GOOD FISHING TO ALL!



Is this the trash fish you're talking about??

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Little_Creeper_Baby_Trash_Fish_2pk/descpage-LCBTF.html


----------



## mac79

anyone going to attempt saturday it looks like its going to be ugly??


----------



## Intimidator

WLAngler said:


> Is this the trash fish you're talking about??
> 
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Little_Creeper_Baby_Trash_Fish_2pk/descpage-LCBTF.html


Yep! But don't tell the wife how expensive they are or you'll have to take her out for dinner and then buy her something!

I'm not going to give them my full vote of confidence yet...I still think the Keitechs have better action but these things are just too cool!!!!...and alot more expensive!!!! I'm using a 1/8 oz Owner 5/0 twist lock and I haven't come close to losing one yet....thankfully!


----------



## fshman_165

I normally catch 4 to 5 a year. This year, I have caught a total of 17. If you don't believe there are some saugeye in CJ..just watch them check the nets in the spring. Watch as they throw them in a cooler after pullin them out of the nets. Saugeye and Walleye both have white tips on the bottom of the tail. The easiest way to tell the difference is to look at the dorsal webbing. If its slotchey with black dots and lines running across, its a Saugator. No lining or splotches with one black dot at the base of the dorasl is a walleye. I have also seen them resemble each other to such an extent that you would need a bio lab to tell the difference.


----------



## spfldbassguy

mac79 said:


> anyone going to attempt saturday it looks like its going to be ugly??


If I can get to bed for a few hours I might attempt to fish the morning hours and see what I can come up with.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'm not going to be able to make it out this weekend unless a miracle happens....so GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


Wow just so happens that you need a miracle to happen this weekend when the weather forecast is for high winds,how convinent my friendlol. Never knew you'd wuss out because it's gonna be _WINDY._


----------



## Flathead King 06

Planning on getting out on the beach area just around from the mbr, the rip rap, or the camp ground point this afternoon after cats. My plans for the river fell through this weekend as the river is still too high and the flow is ridiculous. Trying to target blues today... So hopefully the will be hungry with this weather today.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Wow just so happens that you need a miracle to happen this weekend when the weather forecast is for high winds,how convinent my friendlol. Never knew you'd wuss out because it's gonna be _WINDY._


My wife's Brothers and families are coming in...3 from Illinois and 1 from Pennsyvania, she has 2 others that live in Ohio...only girl...her smallest brother is 6'4" 250lbs, biggest is 6'8" 337. We're having a fish fry for everyone at our house tomorrow...and she's already cooking. I'm planning on cooking about 350 filets for the feast.....after this, the Crappie better be biting....I'm gonna need some filets for winter!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> My wife's Brothers and families are coming in...3 from Illinois and 1 from Pennsyvania, she has 2 others that live in Ohio...only girl...her smallest brother is 6'4" 250lbs, biggest is 6'8" 337. We're having a fish fry for everyone at our house tomorrow...and she's already cooking. I'm planning on cooking about 350 filets for the feast.....after this, the Crappie better be biting....I'm gonna need some filets for winter!


Oh sure any other time you find some time to hit the lake for a few but not when it's windy. Seems awful suspicious that you didn't mention it earlier this week,didn't a certain someone ask me if I was gonna fish on Saturday? Wusslol


----------



## spfldbassguy

Made it out this morning for about an hour in the winds and had fun watching one boat in particular try to stay in one spot,they wasn't doing so attempting that. I think I counted 4 or 5 boatless trailors in the lot at the MBR so I wasn't the only fool out this morningOh by the way I got skunked.


----------



## sisezz73

My wife and I went to CJ this morning to test out my prop. Well when we pulled down to the ramp area, she said it does not look like she is going out.lol And she says she wants to go to Erie with me...


----------



## Intimidator

sisezz73 said:


> My wife and I went to CJ this morning to test out my prop. Well when we pulled down to the ramp area, she said it does not look like she is going out.lol And she says she wants to go to Erie with me...


I stopped by on my way to Clark Lake...it was.. just a little rough! 
You're right Erie may be too much for her!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Realized that I did not have any whole Crappies for my Mother to pick at and I was tired of the "Peer Pressure" and "Bashing" from Steve, so I talked my wife into letting me take out one of her Brothers for 2 hours (left at 1:00 and was home at 3)! I knew it was going be tough at CJ so we went to Clark Lake and actually my favorite spot was pretty calm...We ended up catching 12 Crappie between 8-10 inches and kept just the 3 biggest for my Mother. She likes her Crappie scaled and gutted and picks through the bones....I'm kinda glad it is going to warm back up next week cause I'm not ready for Winter yet....Dang, I was about half froze. Hopefully, this turns the Fall bite on and they start gourging...especially during next week when I won't have to bundle up!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## mac79

Also out sat. Pretty rough but managed to get crappie in the boat. bassguy that might have been me you seen trying to anchor up on the humps. did not go so well.... there was just a massive school there. so started way up wind and drifting over them while popn jigs. all crappie and wb. biggest was over11inch.

Mac


----------



## Intimidator

mac79 said:


> Also out sat. Pretty rough but managed to get crappie in the boat. bassguy that might have been me you seen trying to anchor up on the humps. did not go so well.... there was just a massive school there. so started way up wind and drifting over them while popn jigs. all crappie and wb. biggest was over11inch.
> 
> Mac


CONGRATS Mac, you are a prime example of what we have been telling people that say CJ is a "Dead Sea" and too hard to fish....At the beginning of the year, you were not having very good luck...by the end of the year, a whole different story! Well Done!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Oh sure any other time you find some time to hit the lake for a few but not when it's windy. Seems awful suspicious that you didn't mention it earlier this week,didn't a certain someone ask me if I was gonna fish on Saturday? Wusslol


Hey Steve, just giving you advance notice...I won't be able to fish this coming Saturday, I promised my wife I would take her to the Yellow Springs street fair!
I'm free on Sunday...maybe a Sunrise Service on CJ!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hey Steve, just giving you advance notice...I won't be able to fish this coming Saturday, I promised my wife I would take her to the Yellow Springs street fair!
> I'm free on Sunday...maybe a Sunrise Service on CJ!


"Peer pressure" and "Bashing" from me? Now you know me well enough by now that you KNEW it was coming. Like to razze you a tad bit to keep you on your toes. Thanks for the advance notice about Saturday,hopefully the winds will be gone and I'll be able to get my yak out on the water somewhere besides CJ. Like to vary it up once in awhile or I get tired of fishing CJ.


----------



## spfldbassguy

mac79 said:


> bassguy that might have been me you seen trying to anchor up on the humps. did not go so well....
> Mac


No that wasn't you then,I couldn't see anyone that far out. The guys I watched struggle was at the first set of attractors at the MBR. I tried a couple other spots but there was just way too MUCH wind so I wussed out  and called it a day.


----------



## homebrew

The shots of Lake Erie that they showed during the Browns fiasco this afternoon were pretty damned..."Intimidating". The wind really whips that little lake up, don't it?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Coulda swore the winds was outta the NW .


----------



## chuck71

It was out of the NW... and it was a rough ride on Saturday AM for sure. I was worried about a group of guys headed to the north end in a 14' jon boat loaded with two adults, kid, dog, and decoys.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> It was out of the NW... and it was a rough ride on Saturday AM for sure. I was worried about a group of guys headed to the north end in a 14' jon boat loaded with two adults, kid, dog, and decoys.


Are you taking care of those geese for us "Bankers"???


----------



## chuck71

It was youth weekend. My son tried to take care of some geese but didn't connect. Looking forward to the 15th when I'm allowed to play...lol.


----------



## PCT

Chuck, we saw them also. Looked like that jon boat was sitting pretty low in the water for the conditions. It was a rough day for sure.


----------



## chuck71

PCT were you the lone boat on the humps around 11:30? I like to fish, but not when it's that crappy out. I'd rather hunt...lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

chuck71 said:


> PCT were you the lone boat on the humps around 11:30? I like to fish, but not when it's that crappy out. I'd rather hunt...lol


I think that mighta been Mac79 out there as indicated in an earlier post of his.


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch today from 8:30am til 11:30am...the lake was calm...smooth as glass in some areas with heavy dark clouds. I only saw 6 "Bankers" and about 10 boats fishing on such a beautiful day!
I started at Bass Cove and had no bites in a half hour, went to Bass Cove II and no bites...worked around the Marina and nothing...went back to Bass Cove II with a Blue/Black Keitech and landed a 14" LM. Moved around again and nothing! Man, for such a beautiful day the fish were sure tight lipped...left as the sun was coming out...maybe that's what they needed to turn them on! 
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## mac79

MAC and PCT were on the same boat.. gray and blue javelin. Half of us was having a good fishin trip. HA


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Had Brunch today from 8:30am til 11:30am...the lake was calm...smooth as glass in some areas with heavy dark clouds. I only saw 6 "Bankers" and about 10 boats fishing on such a beautiful day!
> I started at Bass Cove and had no bites in a half hour, went to Bass Cove II and no bites...worked around the Marina and nothing...went back to Bass Cove II with a Blue/Black Keitech and landed a 14" LM. Moved around again and nothing! Man, for such a beautiful day the fish were sure tight lipped...left as the sun was coming out...maybe that's what they needed to turn them on!
> Good Fishing To All!


Hey I bet your fellow workers are glad you didn't return to work smelling like a skunk. Maybe it was a conspiracy or something and they knew it was you and they banned together and wasn't gonna bite anything you threw (well except for the one that didn't get the memolol).


----------



## kschupp

The wife is gone all weekend long so guess where I'm heading. Plan on being there this evening, tomorrow morning and hopefully Sunday. Look for me to be :T in the white Alumacraft and say HI!. Hope to see ya there. Good fishing to all.

Kent


----------



## OrangeRay

I will be heading out today for the afternoon and evening with the wife and kids. I haven't been out since the middle of the summer when it was HOT. I fished the West bank like Intimidator told me and we caught lots of fish around sunset. Any advice for fall fishing so my kids will get a thrill? I suppose the fish have moved. Are they hanging around anywhere in particular. I'm just looking for little bluegill or anything to make the kids happy. It's all catch and release.
Thanks, I'll see you on the lake!


----------



## Flathead King 06

OrangeRay said:


> I'm just looking for little bluegill or anything to make the kids happy. It's all catch and release.
> Thanks, I'll see you on the lake!


The marina area is still producing gills and some crappie. Try around the marina itself and the wooden handicap dock. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead King 06

Went out thursday afternoon to the marina after more cat bait and got a few surprises... The nice little smallie was very healthy... A few more years and it will be a nice fish. Also got a LM but didn't get a pic... Was pushing 8" very fat and healthy as well.

But right before I left got this bluegill which looks like he was lucky enough to escape the gators. The now dubbed "lucky" was released to try his luck again.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Sorry I'm late but things got a little busy....Took the day off and Fished Friday with my friend Bob in the 16' Wooden Henry. Got out on the water at 7:30am and went to 82Bassmans spot and found plenty of Nice Smallies. We looked up and 15...and one time 20 boats were fishing the East side of the lake and the double humps, every fish attractor was full and I think they all stayed there all day. Instead of trying to fish in that mess we went up into Doc and Flatheads haunts and found a few Crappie in the NE...Hey Steve, we can get to the area we scouted last year and it is holding Bass. We moved around and ended up finding BIG Crappie deep...in 22 to 28 foot of water and they were hugging the bottom just under the schools of shad....Man, there is still so much for them to eat and the daggone little pigs are taking full advantage of it...they are fat and sassy...and the females are full of eggs!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Went out thursday afternoon to the marina after more cat bait and got a few surprises... The nice little smallie was very healthy... A few more years and it will be a nice fish. Also got a LM but didn't get a pic... Was pushing 8" very fat and healthy as well.
> 
> But right before I left got this bluegill which looks like he was lucky enough to escape the gators. The now dubbed "lucky" was released to try his luck again.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hey, I seen ya goin' in on Friday when I was leaving...about 2pm!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Yea I was out on friday but only got to fish about 15 mins when I got a call that a family friends wife passed away. So I packed up and went to be with the family.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Yea I was out on friday but only got to fish about 15 mins when I got a call that a family friends wife passed away. So I packed up and went to be with the family.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Sorry to hear that....family is the priority, Best Wishes!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent we'll have to try that area out sometime here REALLY soon just not today (Sunday) as I'm loading the yak up and heading elsewhere to haave some fun. I went out on Saturday and got :S both times,couldn't buy a bite in the morning or evenong hours. Oh well atleast taking a shower in blistering hot water and plenty of soap got some of the skunky smell off me but it's still there just not as potent as before,lol.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Heading out today to target big blues on cj. Will be shore bound on the beach point where it butts up with the rocks from the mbr. I'm in a red f250 crew cab, stop and say howdy.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Heading out today to target big blues on cj. Will be shore bound on the beach point where it butts up with the rocks from the mbr. I'm in a red f250 crew cab, stop and say howdy.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Blues by the Gazebo??.....I didn't know that! 
Do they like the deeper water areas?
That seems to be where several large schools of shad are trying to stay safe!

I'll be out for Brunch tomorrow!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Right now the cats are going to be gorging themselves on all the food they can get due to the falling temps. That area of the lake has good depth change which is what to key in on if you dont have the means of chasing the schools of shad. Which I can tell you as I'm typing this, is on the campground point. Watching the gulls swarm and dive right now, been going on for about 10 mins now. That's where you will find the majoring of the cats, hanging below the school.

Will post my results when I return home.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Another GOOD spot (from shore) when you see the gulls there is the extreme end of the Marina`s South breakwater (#15A) with a SW wind . Have caught and have seen caught MANY walleye, bass , crappie and cats there under those schools of shad...


That's where that washout and shelf is...correct!

We were able to find fish all over the lake Friday...and in depths from 5' to 15' but the BIG fish were DEEP!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Well guys, I ended the day with 3 channels, one went 6lbs the other two were 3lbs & 4lbs. Only fished from 10:30-2:30. Had several bites, just nothing to capitolize on. The bites were consistent until the sun broke through the clouds and the front blew over. All fish came in about 8-12 FOW. Lots of shad were flipping until the sun started beating down, and then my bites slowed tremendously. 

I watched the gulls from 10:50-12:30 hammer the campground point. At 11:30 they had spread from the point to the main part of the lake and slowed down as it appeared the shad went down, then it became hot and heavy again right off the point until 12:30 when it just stopped. I watched 4 different boats move in and try to fish the swarm but didnt see anyone catching anything.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doctor

Took Lynn's Dad to the lake today he was feeling good and it was warm enough for him, found Shad in the Shallows at the Campground point only got about a dozen but wasn't sure how long Pop could stay out but we started at 2 pm and we fished for three hours, caught two back in the North end in the trees water tempature was 69 degrees then moved out in front of the beach area wish that wind was going south instead of the east but we managed only one more fish all small in size three pounds biggest. Water temp was 66 degrees.

I must be getting old because there were jetskis running around out there, saw two boats pulling tubes, 66 degree water has got to be cold even saw a couple in a boat lady in a bikini, guy just shorts on man I was shivering.

All in all Pop really enjoyed himself, he has been so sick that I haven't been able to get him on the lake so today was a lot of fun for both of us..............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Brunch today was from 8:30am til 11am, lake was dead calm...glass in most areas, heavy clouds rolling in...Started at the Marina and caught 1 dink crappie, I threw my Bass lures and didn't get a bite, then pitched the Gator stuff without a bite and hit all the local Crappie hotspots...had to go Lakeside to get the dink!
Decided to head for deeper water and caught 7 Keeper Crappie on the 3" SS...Don (Easy) will enjoy this because I employed his Vertical Jigging from the bank Method to entice these Crappie...they all hit the Keitech on the drop. Moved and put on the 3" BG and caught 2 others at Cajun Cliff with the same "Banker Vertical Jigging Method". Watched 2 guys in a boat that were starting to figure out the Crappie were deep also!

Before anyone gets disappointed...I went back on this thread and we are following the exact same pattern as last year and even the water temps are almost the same...all the "Bankers" were having problems catching fish in the Marina and shallow waters...the fish are out in the Main Lake following the Shad and are out of reach from "Normal" Bank areas.
Last year at this time 82Bassman was catching fish out in the lake. On 11/11/10 it was about 70 degrees and Crazy4SM and I just tore up BIG Crappie out in deep water. On 10/16 and 10/17 the Bass Classic with the Athens Club was going on and they had 2 days of nice catches. On 11/21/10 it was in the 60's, water temp was 48 and Steve and I hiked and fished the North End all day....So hopefully we still have plenty of fishing. Steve and I are guessing that the fish are coming close to shore at dark again if the shad move up, so I guess I'll be fishing in some darkness again soon! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

I might be wrong in my line of thinking but I believe with the cooler water temps at night/early morning that the shad will be a tad deeper during those times. After the sun comes out and warms the upper part and shallower parts up a tad bit that they'll move into those areas until the "warm up" effect subsides and then it's back out deeper again. That's why when I was talking to Brent earlier today I told him I thought the best times to hit certain areas was after about 4/5pm til dark.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out last night from 8 till 10pm in the perfect dreary, misty, damp, dark, conditions and did very well on Cajun Flats..I ended up with Triplet Gators that all went right at 17inches. I caught all 3 within 10 minutes of each other. I also caught a Nice Fat 15" Smallie and 5 Keeper Crappie, used my modified 4" Trash Fish that has a Keitech 4.8" tail added. Everything but the Gators were released, the Gators were just too nice (Eaters) to let go!
I'll be out in the AM Sat and all day Sunday fishing in the Henry! 
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Very nice haul, Sir Intimidator! (I won`t EVEN ask if you got pictures, let`s spare an expensive camera !)


Hey these guys on the another thread have me lookin' at the Casio Commando smart phone...they say it is waterproof and indistructable!


----------



## spfldbassguy

What in the heck is "Fishing in the Henry"? Is that some kinda slang for the wind we're supposed to have this weekend? I might be out this weekend but with me still fighting some "bug" I might not risk getting even sicker than I currently am.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> What in the heck is "Fishing in the Henry"? Is that some kinda slang for the wind we're supposed to have this weekend? I might be out this weekend but with me still fighting some "bug" I might not risk getting even sicker than I currently am.


My Old Retired Buddy has a Even Older Wooden Boat called a "Henry", they were handmade in Canada and were well known for handling harsh conditions...Skiff Craft bought them out in 1956 and moved production to Plain City OH.


----------



## 82bassman

Been meaning to post but have not been online. I went out Mon Wed and Thurs this week. Mon the water was 64 degrees and the gulls were having a great time eating the shad that were chased up, lake was fairly calm. I was on the humps and trolling for walleye. I have never gone out to specifically target these fish but thought what the hey. Unfortunately the white bass were more cooperative then the eyes. Stopped trolling when the gulls headed toward the cabin shore and began casting to the white bass and got a workout trying a new technique. Ended up with well over 60, kept 8 nice 13" plus wt bass for a mini fish fry, and two nice large mouth (tossed back to grow). Wed the temp was down to 62 with more wind. Went looking for the walleye again. Again the white bass were ruling the area. Even when I switched to bigger shad baits they continued to hit. I was talking to my wife about the conditions, reeling in another white bass when my other rod doubled over. Grabbed it and had to set my phone down as I thought I had a 3-4 pound walleye. The fish stayed downed and refused to come up. After several minutes I finally netted a 3-4 pound catfish, with only one eye. Took some pics and turned him loose for catfisherman to find. Let me know if you catch the pirate catfish(missing the right eye). Saw another pair trolling for eyes throw back a cat as well about 20 yards from me, so the cats are active around the humps. Thurs my daughter went out with me and the wind was up even more. Water temp was 60. caught 5 wt bass right away on the humps, on larger cranks, then nothing. Moved to the marina and got nothing. Went to the point and got some small smallies then nothing. Moved back to the humps and found the fish on a drop south of the humps in 26 feet of water. trolled through, dropped jigs, minnows then crawler rigs and nothing. Fish lock jawed, either the weather or too many fat, shad filled bellies. My daughter had had enough and was happy catching three to my two and wanted to go. So we heaed home after 3 hours. Hoping to make it out sometime this weekend to try for the eyes again.


----------



## Intimidator

82bassman said:


> Been meaning to post but have not been online. I went out Mon Wed and Thurs this week. Mon the water was 64 degrees and the gulls were having a great time eating the shad that were chased up, lake was fairly calm. I was on the humps and trolling for walleye. I have never gone out to specifically target these fish but thought what the hey. Unfortunately the white bass were more cooperative then the eyes. Stopped trolling when the gulls headed toward the cabin shore and began casting to the white bass and got a workout trying a new technique. Ended up with well over 60, kept 8 nice 13" plus wt bass for a mini fish fry, and two nice large mouth (tossed back to grow). Wed the temp was down to 62 with more wind. Went looking for the walleye again. Again the white bass were ruling the area. Even when I switched to bigger shad baits they continued to hit. I was talking to my wife about the conditions, reeling in another white bass when my other rod doubled over. Grabbed it and had to set my phone down as I thought I had a 3-4 pound walleye. The fish stayed downed and refused to come up. After several minutes I finally netted a 3-4 pound catfish, with only one eye. Took some pics and turned him loose for catfisherman to find. Let me know if you catch the pirate catfish(missing the right eye). Saw another pair trolling for eyes throw back a cat as well about 20 yards from me, so the cats are active around the humps. Thurs my daughter went out with me and the wind was up even more. Water temp was 60. caught 5 wt bass right away on the humps, on larger cranks, then nothing. Moved to the marina and got nothing. Went to the point and got some small smallies then nothing. Moved back to the humps and found the fish on a drop south of the humps in 26 feet of water. trolled through, dropped jigs, minnows then crawler rigs and nothing. Fish lock jawed, either the weather or too many fat, shad filled bellies. My daughter had had enough and was happy catching three to my two and wanted to go. So we heaed home after 3 hours. Hoping to make it out sometime this weekend to try for the eyes again.


VERY NICE! 
Just like last year at this time...you were catchin' fish! Good Luck with the Gators!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Brent, for what it`s worth, I personally believe you if you say you caught it; if anything, you seem to understate it. As for the "indestructable' camera...have you ever thought of doing real world "field testing" for "indestructable' electronics devices? You seem to have some "talent' as far as putting various "gadgets" to some rather TOUGH 'work outs"...if it lasts you a season, I`d CERTAINLY consider buying 1 !


Thanks Lowell! Your vote of confidence has made my day!LOL

I have been receiving pm's from people telling me that I don't fish as much as I do, or spend as much money as I spend, or catch as many fish as I state...I invite them all to come out with me to fish and see...I fish in terrible weather or nice, in daylight or dark, from bank or boat. And most of the time I see Steve or another OGF member. Not a single one of them wants to put in the time with me and see, they have never showed up. These people want me to quit posting and let the thread die because they say no one can possible catch that many fish at CJ, I tell them there are people out there more often and catching way more fish than me almost every day...heck, now I may even fish and post more...Hey Gup and Jeff, I might even try Ice fishing!LOL 
They can't understand why I don't get skunked more...As for getting SKUNKED at CJ....any one of us whose knows CJ would never get skunked if we didn't want...I know exactly where I can catch Bluegill or Crappie at any time to stop the skunk, I'm positive everyone else is them same way...so for most of us getting skunked means we tried for a certain species or in an area where we didn't have luck, and we didn't feel the need to catch a 'gill!
Then, they want proof I was out or caught fish....besides making me laugh, I did provide them a fair reply...the same as now, so the pm's can stop!
I've always been "Low-Tech", I still only carry my "Plain i365" indestructable phone at work...no where else. I'm comfortable enough with my life that I do not have to talk to my wife every 10 minutes and people know to leave a message if there is an emergency cause I check for messages everytime I get back to the vehicle. My friends know if you leave a message I will always return your call.
I enjoy being unplugged from society when I'm fishing...that way I can relax. OGF is really the only computer related thing I enjoy...except for doing fishing research! 
I was never someone who took pics of regular fish (I do have some with Dale), I never wanted to be considered a bragger or felt I had to prove anything with pics, sometimes I do understate things because of that, I started to try and take a few pics to help others and show them what I was using etc, Man, after 3 phones my Boss was PO'd and after 2 expensive cameras, so was my wife, it wasn't worth the grief, I fall too much, take swims, take chances, hike to fish, I prefer to travel light. I must be jinxed because others have taken pics of me with fish and for some reason or another they don't post or take...I guess I'll just be content enjoying fishing and helping people to fish however I can! 
Those who know me understand my handshake or my word is a promise of my beliefs and morals, I am confident and content with who I am, I trust my friends, break that trust with lies and I'm sorry I cannot forgive you and you shouldn't forgive me, that's why I am so careful....I carry a 3' tape and have marks on my poles to give the most correct info I can. I DON"T CARE IF YOU BELIEVE ME...the purpose is to let FRIENDS know where they can catch fish and with what. KNOW THE LAKE and you'll know exactly where I'm fishing, KNOW THE TIMING AND PATTERNS and you can put the puzzle together. People are just not going to tell YOU LAZY FISHERMEN exactly where their spots are or put you onto fish. 

That being said, I have seen the light on some things...I recently purchased a Garmin eTREX 30 for all the GPS stuff I have accumilated over the years through friends and such. Of course, it is still in the box and probably will turn into a winter project! As for the Commando phone...probably won't happen, it would mean I would have to carry it and that's not me!LOL
GOOD FISHING TO THE WOLFPACK AND FRIENDS OF CJ!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Damn!!! I musta missed something about people sending PMs to ya. A little fired up are we?LoL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out today (yes I'm that ate up) and figured I'd try my luck in all the wind. Figured it couldn't hurt and it'd been cool to catch something with it blowing that hard. Well if I coulda morphed my dreams into actual fish I woulda caught a ton today. However as the case may be I went home skunky I tried the wind blown points,calmer west side(Dam) areas,MBR areas. Spinnerbait,chatterbait,rattletrap,jig w/ soft plastic,crankbait,swimbait was picked for the task. Figured the noisy ones would stand out just a tad better as far as sound was. Went with chrome,white n chartruese,silver n black,sexy shad colors on all but the jig n pig.


----------



## Salmonid

Since this seems to be the best CJB thread for reports, here goes....fished all day today in the wind, had a blast.. caught a ton of fish today. I was showing Bryan and Rob the "system" for catching cats I have learned and fine tuned over the last two years, ( me, Mellon, Brn2fish) drifted and slayed over 2 dozen channels, a small crappie and a small white bass. All fish on frozen or fresh shad. best two fish were over 5 lbs , ~24", while the rest were pretty small. It was awesome as we left, we litterally were the only boat and trailer in the place!! What a bunch of wimps out there, LOL, those 4 ft rollers with top over waves were good practice for Erie. Rob took a few pics, maybe he will post but typically 5 lbers are waaay short of being picture worthy. 
Water was clear, and hovered around 60 degrees all day ( 10-4 pm) I might add the duck hunters were all over the lake when we got there but with windy bluebird skys they all bailed by noon.

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Since this seems to be the best CJB thread for reports, here goes....fished all day today in the wind, had a blast.. caught a ton of fish today. I was showing Bryan and Rob the "system" for catching cats I have learned and fine tuned over the last two years, ( me, Mellon, Brn2fish) drifted and slayed over 2 dozen channels, a small crappie and a small white bass. All fish on frozen or fresh shad. best two fish were over 5 lbs , ~24", while the rest were pretty small. It was awesome as we left, we litterally were the only boat and trailer in the place!! What a bunch of wimps out there, LOL, those 4 ft rollers with top over waves were good practice for Erie. Rob took a few pics, maybe he will post but typically 5 lbers are waaay short of being picture worthy.
> Water was clear, and hovered around 60 degrees all day ( 10-4 pm) I might add the duck hunters were all over the lake when we got there but with windy bluebird skys they all bailed by noon.
> 
> Salmonid


Hey Mark, So you were the crazy dudes SpfldBassGuy called me about!LOL
Congrats on the PERFECT day and NICE report!
I'll be out Sunday morning at 8am for Sunrise Service, hopefully the weather stays the same...I need some more "Foul Weather" practice also!


----------



## chuck71

Salmonid said:


> Since this seems to be the best CJB thread for reports, here goes....fished all day today in the wind, had a blast.. caught a ton of fish today. I was showing Bryan and Rob the "system" for catching cats I have learned and fine tuned over the last two years, ( me, Mellon, Brn2fish) drifted and slayed over 2 dozen channels, a small crappie and a small white bass. All fish on frozen or fresh shad. best two fish were over 5 lbs , ~24", while the rest were pretty small. It was awesome as we left, we litterally were the only boat and trailer in the place!! What a bunch of wimps out there, LOL, those 4 ft rollers with top over waves were good practice for Erie. Rob took a few pics, maybe he will post but typically 5 lbers are waaay short of being picture worthy.
> Water was clear, and hovered around 60 degrees all day ( 10-4 pm) I might add the duck hunters were all over the lake when we got there but with windy bluebird skys they all bailed by noon.
> 
> Salmonid



Was that you in the back with the blue sea nymph? It was a little snotty out there today for sure. It was funny, there were more trucks and trailers at 6 am then there was at noon. Not many days you see that! I was surprised again to see guys out there in 14'ers. Not me! But I did go out in a 20'er...lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

Only one I caught this morning while out at CJ. Fished the South Breaker wall at the marina figuring I would use the wind to my advantage,no such luck though. Didn't get hit one time while over there. Was thinking about where to head to when I seen Intimidators' truck come in on the northside of the marina. Headed over there and fished with him for about 40 min. About 1/2hr in with him and I caught the one in the pic. No skunk for me today.

P.S. Thanks Brent for not breaking my phone when you snapped the piclol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Even though Brent will say I "paylaked" him to get that bass he's crazy. As I see it I was "Borrowing" some of his water while he was casting to unproductive water. Just like when he got snagged and I "Borrowed" that section while he struggled to free his lure. We both lost a lure though so that's a bummer,anyone find a Bomber model4a(?) that'd be the one I lost,lol.


Hey Brent how'd your "expedition" go? Find any productive stretches over where you "surveyed"?


Went with the wife to the "Fall Tour" at Ferncliff today and I must say........Boring. Who wants to hear trees and dead people? I don't care what kind of tree is where and what kind of tree is next to it and possibly some state champoin tree,Boring! I did it because SHE thought it'd be fun and if providing her with some entertainment for 1 1/2hrs means I'll get to go back out later today (say about6:30-7pm) then I'll do it,LOL.


----------



## Salmonid

Chuck, yeah, its a 19Ft Blue and White Sea nymph, I love that boat, even with the higher sides then most Deep V's, ( its a Great Lakes model) we took a ton of water over the bow durring the ride back across the lake, good thing for quality wind/rain gear, LOL.
Also had a fatality of sorts for our effort, hinge side lower bracket holding my pass throgh windshield broke, not a clue wher to go and get it fixed..... the screw holding the 4 sides together that holds the glass in place broke off the corner???? anyways, Im sure it will be real cheap to fix....NOT....I just gotta remember that BOAT stands for "Bring On Another Thousand" , hopefully can get it fixed before next week, a Catfish Tourney on the Ohio River at New Richmond....

Salmonid


----------



## chuck71

It's funny, my buddy said, that's a nice big aluminum boat and I told him it was the great lakes model. We were in the big duck boat coming out of the back. 

I can see how that could have happened. There's alot of stress on the boat on days like yesterday. Good luck next weekend.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> It's funny, my buddy said, that's a nice big aluminum boat and I told him it was the great lakes model. We were in the big duck boat coming out of the back.
> 
> I can see how that could have happened. There's alot of stress on the boat on days like yesterday. Good luck next weekend.


You killing any of those Daggone Geese yet??? Maybe you need to set up at the Marina...there were about 2 thousand of them on the South Breaker wall and all around the parking lot by the bait shop today/tonight!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Well, I arrived at the Marina about 8am and was able to fish with my buddy Steve for awhile...Man, he "pay-laked" me like a Pro, just to break his skunk streak! But that's alright I'm his Lucky Charm and I somehow am able to help him end his CJ streaks. So far this year we have broke his No SM streak, PB LM streak, Walleye streak, Swimbait streak, Skunk Streak, and probably a few others!LOL 
The look on his face as he pulled that LM in almost brought a tear to my eye, either that or the wind blew something in it!
There were a couple boats out fishing but they were lookin' for cover...someone forgot to tell Mother CJ that the wind was suppose to be calmer cause she was rough and got worse in the afternoon. I stayed in the Marina until noon (when the sun came out) then left to mow. I ended up catching a 13" LM and a 12" SM and that was it for 4 hrs of casting...caught the LM on a Chart/White Death Shimmer Spinnerbait and the Got the SM on a Blue/Black Chatterbait.

Went back out at 5:15pm (when it got dark again) and fished til 7:30pm. Ended up With 2 Nice LM both about 14" (on Blue/Black Keitech JignPigs), and another 12" SM (on the Dark Chatter). Also broke out my new Channel Cat attracting lure, a Chart/White jig with a Blue/Chart/UV glow 3" grub...I ended up with 3 Channels (2-3 pounders) in about 15 minutes...needless to say, that combo will be retired!LOL
Overall it was fun, hopefully we get some better weather so everyone can get out before it really gets bad! 

Oh, even after getting Pay-laked, I still retrieved Steve's Bomber lure for him after he left....but, I just may keep it as payback!LOL
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> You killing any of those Daggone Geese yet??? Maybe you need to set up at the Marina...there were about 2 thousand of them on the South Breaker wall and all around the parking lot by the bait shop today/tonight!LOL




Not yet, but you are giving me some ideas


----------



## spfldbassguy

Oh quit crying already,that was not a paylake manuever whatsoever misterlol. I might just start a thread in the lounge asking that very question. I am inclined to believe that I borrowed that particular section of water for a limited amount of time with the understanding that you coulda done the same when I was casting along that last set of rocks coming down following the bank. So therefor in conclusion I hereby state that it was in no certain way a "Pay----------------Lake" as you refer to it. It was simply a buddy borrowing some of his friends' water.lol Thank you for your time,I rest my case.


----------



## spfldbassguy

We should get another form of an answer to this whole "Was it or wasn't it a paylake manuever on my part" as I have started a thread in the lounge asking the very question hoping to see if my understanding of the situation is and was what I believe it should be (which is what it was simplying "borrowing").


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> we should get another form of an answer to this whole "was it or wasn't it a paylake manuever on my part" as i have started a thread in the lounge asking the very question hoping to see if my understanding of the situation is and was what i believe it should be (which is what it was simplying "borrowing").


lmao


----------



## spfldbassguy

Was gonna go out today but since it's nice out I figured either one of two things was gonna happen a.) they was gonna have " lock-jaw" or b.) they would be hitting only if you was out in a boat. Either choice isn't good for a banker so I decided to be lazy and not to go back out until it's raining with heavy winds,dropping temps which means numb fingers,constantly freezing type of day.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Was gonna go out today but since it's nice out I figured either one of two things was gonna happen a.) they was gonna have " lock-jaw" or b.) they would be hitting only if you was out in a boat. Either choice isn't good for a banker so I decided to be lazy and not to go back out until it's raining with heavy winds,dropping temps which means numb fingers,constantly freezing type of day.


You could have just woke up sooner and got out alittle before dawn...it's still pretty dark at 7:30am....Your right though, all that BAD WEATHER fishing has us spoiled!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> You could have just woke up sooner and got out alittle before dawn...it's still pretty dark at 7:30am....Your right though, all that BAD WEATHER fishing has us spoiled!


Coulda done that but I woulda only had til about 7:20am-7:29am so I woulda definitely been getting the "first light" bite (if I chose a good spot and they was hungry). I think it's supposed to rain today but if it's just a realliy light sprinkle I might head out some where to get an hour or two in before I go to work.

I did today go back through my journal and try to get a better understanding of what worked in the past that I might need to try to still see if those techniques n lures still come through. It helped me to see that without realizing I was doing things this time of the year and later that worked and I hadn't really did them much since then. I did better last year this time and in November on certains things and am Now gonna employ all that I shoulda been this whole time and I am gonna end this season on a great note. That's my new resolution now.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished for an hour this morning,actually only been back about a 1/2 hour. Fished the MBR area and the marina(spots on inside and lakeside) and I came away with:S:S:S:S:S:S. Not even a hit on anything I was offering.


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch at CJ from 8am til 10:30am. The Marina was Dead Calm and not a single fisherman...1 boat was on the water and 2 more showed up later....that was it. No other bank fishermen until I saw Steve at about 10am.
Bass Cove II gave up (2) 14" LM in about a half hour timeframe, on the Black/Blue/Rainbow Shad Chatterbait...then I switched to the Crappie jigs/Swimmers and hit ALL of the tree locations that I knew....not a single bite....I moved from the N Breaker Wall all the way around the Marina to the S Breaker Wall.....and Nothing! My best guess is they are all still in warmer deeper water! Any "Boater" info to help out would be appreciated!
Overall, it was a very nice and peaceful day to fish. And I was able to give Steve his Crank Back!LOL
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Thanks that saved me from having to replace it.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Had 45min to kill this morning and decided to hit the marina area. Figured it'd be the best area since the SW winds was pushing the waves in that direction. Tried a spinnerbait,crankbait,jerbait,rattletrap all along the wind blown points,bends,straightaways,everywhere and I come up......................:S. Oh well the bass just wasn't wanting my offerings today. Gonna have to shower before and try to get some of this skunky smell off myself.


----------



## linebacker43

Got out on the water around 8:15 this morning. Only seen 1 other boat trailer in the parking lot. Fished out by the campers point. Drove boat out to main drop off in middle of the lake and let the wind drift me past the point towards north end of lake. Ended up with a dozen or so crappies keeping 7 that were 10-13 inches. Also caught 2 nice channels. Had a few short strikes as well bringing up just the head of my minnow. Walleye???? Not sure. Just 1 hard tap then nothing? Just basically drifting pink jig heads tip with minnies. Tried some crawlers but nothing on them. All and all a good day. Was nice to be out. Trying it again in the morning. Will post later in the day. Oh yea. Fish were caught anywhere from 13 to 18 ft of water.


----------



## spfldbassguy

linebacker43 said:


> Got out on the water around 8:15 this morning. Only seen 1 other boat trailer in the parking lot. Fished out by the campers point. Drove boat out to main drop off in middle of the lake and let the wind drift me past the point towards north end of lake. Ended up with a dozen or so crappies keeping 7 that were 10-13 inches. Also caught 2 nice channels. Had a few short strikes as well bringing up just the head of my minnow. Walleye???? Not sure. Just 1 hard tap then nothing? Just basically drifting pink jig heads tip with minnies. Tried some crawlers but nothing on them. All and all a good day. Was nice to be out. Trying it again in the morning. Will post later in the day. Oh yea. Fish were caught anywhere from 13 to 18 ft of water.


Anytime you're out catching fish and having fun is a good day. How'd you fare today?


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

In a rare weekend outing I took my neighbor fishing today. We started out bass fishing and we both got one each in the first hour. Mine was a 14" largemouth on a crankbait off the marina point and his was a 16" smallmouth taken off the sandbar on the marina north breakerwall on a chartruse spinnerbait. 

When I couldn't stand it anymore we began crappie fishing on the humps. The water temperature was 51 in the morning and warmed to 54 by mid afternoon. Anyway, we caught well over 100 today with almost all over 10". We kept 28 that were 11" or better. The biggest were right at 12.5". We were throwing back anything under 11". The bite was on the light side so my neighbor had a bit of a learning curve to overcome, but he did and he caught some real nice crappies. Gold shad was the color of choice today. The morning bite was hot today and started to slow by 1pm. Fish were still had in the afternoon, but not at the everycast pace of the morning.


----------



## linebacker43

Didnt get on water till about 9am Sat.morning. Couldnt find a bait shop open. Went to the baitshop on Croft Rd that I didnt know about. Not real familiar with the area.Will go there from here on out, the man that was working was very helpful. Jakes might as well be a bank with their hours. Had another great day on the lake. Caught fish all day long. Caught 25 plus crappies, 2 nice channels, and my buddy got a eye at 21". Fished pretty much the whole lake. Never posted up anywhere just let the wind drift us again. Cant beat the fall. Putting their feed bags on!!! Hope to get out there sometime during the middle of the week depending on the weather! Good luck all!


----------



## scappy193

linebacker43 said:


> Caught 25 plus crappies, 2 nice channels, and my buddy got a eye at 21".


A bit modest with telling everyone about the size of the eye don't you think? Must have measured from the gill back.  To be honest if it wasn't for the "mud dobber", I wouldn't have caught anything yesterday because i wouldn't have been fishing, so thank you for that. The only thing that would have been better, is if we both put one (or more) in the boat. Even if we got skunked, just being on the lake beats anything i can think of.


----------



## Intimidator

Congrats to everyone and Thanks for the reports.....sounds like Mother CJ is sharing her bounty!
Since the weather was nice I traveled to Alum again on Saturday and Indian Lake Sunday...we did excellent in both places. The SM at Alum haven't all been flushed out yet and there are still BIG Crappie around the Indian Islands!


----------



## downtime8763

Went on on Saturday afternoon for a couple hours (10-22) water as mid 50's sun was out and only one keeper caught and on lost by side of boat,At least I didn't get http://www.isights.com/ogf/smilies/skunked.gif


----------



## sisezz73

Should be out later today hopefully. Will post a report.


----------



## cajun willie

Hey fella's long time no type. 

Report for Sunday the 23rd. Fished from 0830-1230. Wasn&#8217;t targeting any species just fishing. Launched the boat, headed out to the main lake and seen the birds circling & diving. That usually means white bass schooling and feeding on shad. Inner kid in me come out and couldn&#8217;t help but see if they were schooling. Caught fish steady till 1230 when I got tired of fighting the wind. 100+ fish with lots 12-13 inchers and several 14&#8217;s. Water temp was 52-54. Nice day on the water till wind picked up. 

Side note: Talked to several people while packing up to head home. Everone had know bout the white bass schooling, and said they had been doing that for a few days. Wonder why know ones passes the word? Wish more people shared info.


----------



## spfldbassguy

cajun willie said:


> Hey fella's long time no type.
> 
> Report for Sunday the 23rd. Fished from 0830-1230. Wasn&#8217;t targeting any species just fishing. Launched the boat, headed out to the main lake and seen the birds circling & diving. That usually means white bass schooling and feeding on shad. Inner kid in me come out and couldn&#8217;t help but see if they were schooling. Caught fish steady till 1230 when I got tired of fighting the wind. 100+ fish with lots 12-13 inchers and several 14&#8217;s. Water temp was 52-54. Nice day on the water till wind picked up.
> 
> Side note: Talked to several people while packing up to head home. Everone had know bout the white bass schooling, and said they had been doing that for a few days. Wonder why know ones passes the word? Wish more people shared info.


Nice day on the lake,not bad at all. I'd like to get into 100+ whitebass day,I'd probably still smile like a 5yr old everytime I caught one.

Reason some people don't share info like that on here is because all of the LAZY LURKERS that come on here swiping our info and going out and clearing house. I could be wrong on that as I've been known to be in the past.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Congrats to everyone and Thanks for the reports.....sounds like Mother CJ is sharing her bounty!
> Since the weather was nice I traveled to Alum again on Saturday and Indian Lake Sunday...we did excellent in both places. The SM at Alum haven't all been flushed out yet and there are still BIG Crappie around the Indian Islands!


Now that would explain why you didn't call me to see if I could come out and show you how to catch fish.


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> Hey fella's long time no type.
> 
> Report for Sunday the 23rd. Fished from 0830-1230. Wasnt targeting any species just fishing. Launched the boat, headed out to the main lake and seen the birds circling & diving. That usually means white bass schooling and feeding on shad. Inner kid in me come out and couldnt help but see if they were schooling. Caught fish steady till 1230 when I got tired of fighting the wind. 100+ fish with lots 12-13 inchers and several 14s. Water temp was 52-54. Nice day on the water till wind picked up.
> 
> Side note: Talked to several people while packing up to head home. Everone had know bout the white bass schooling, and said they had been doing that for a few days. Wonder why know ones passes the word? Wish more people shared info.



Man, that's just fun...I don't care who you are!LOL Congrats Buddy!

Oh, by the way..did ya notice that due to your "Finds", you have been honored by the naming of the areas, "Cajun Cliff" and "Cajun Flats"! Next time we hook up I'll show them to ya!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Nice day on the lake,not bad at all. I'd like to get into 100+ whitebass day,I'd probably still smile like a 5yr old everytime I caught one.
> 
> Reason some people don't share info like that on here is because all of the LAZY LURKERS that come on here swiping our info and going out and clearing house. I could be wrong on that as I've been known to be in the past.



Alot of people don't like WB...but they also don't realize that in that huge school of WB are HUGE CRAPPIE and BIG OL' GATORS. These fish get big because of all the hard work of the YOUNG WB.

The Young WB are like human teenage boys, headstrong, won't listen, learns everything the hard way, etc...the young WB continually drive the shad school, then when they get them tired and trapped they bust in and feed...they wound fish, injure them, AND wear THEMSELVES out and THEN the BIG fish enjoy easy feeding without having to do much work!
To take advantage of this and catch the BIG fish you have to let your lures or bait sink through the school to the bottom...then work your rig up through the Big Fish that are at the bottom of the Feeding Frenzy....UNLESS you are after WB!!!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Now that would explain why you didn't call me to see if I could come out and show you how to catch fish.


The water at Alum was muddy/dirty from all the rain...it was up enough that we hit the rock piles that he showed me the last time. NOTHING was biting on the Trash Fish...as soon as I put on a chatterbait...BAM! They also liked the Death Shimmer II. I ended up supplying the lures for both of us this time and we caught just as many and the same sizes as last time!
At Indian the Crappies were in the Canels and ambush FEEDING at the edges of the PADS due to the muddy water! The Freezer is ALMOST FULL again for Winter!


----------



## sisezz73

Water temp right around 55 degrees with good visibility on main lake. Caught 2 largies on cranks and 4 on spinnerbait. Did not see much activity with bait fish or birds so not too much fun for me today. Hopefully get the kiddos out soon to get some.


----------



## fishnforlife

3hrs 5 keeper crappie them winds got the best of me..... evry1 is hangin at the bottom couldnt keep the boat over the brush for more than a cpl mins at a time anchors kept comn loose....better luck next time


----------



## Intimidator

sisezz73 said:


> Water temp right around 55 degrees with good visibility on main lake. Caught 2 largies on cranks and 4 on spinnerbait. Did not see much activity with bait fish or birds so not too much fun for me today. Hopefully get the kiddos out soon to get some.


Very Nice! Congrats on finding the LM! Thanks for the water Temp!


----------



## Intimidator

fishnforlife said:


> 3hrs 5 keeper crappie them winds got the best of me..... evry1 is hangin at the bottom couldnt keep the boat over the brush for more than a cpl mins at a time anchors kept comn loose....better luck next time


Hey, that's a good meal of Slabs...At least you know where they are! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Flathead King 06

cajun willie said:


> Caught fish steady till 1230 when I got tired of fighting the wind. 100+ fish with lots 12-13 inchers and several 14.


Hey buddy been a while, days like that bring back memories of good times down on the creek when you walk out at dark with baskets, buckets, and stringers of hawg females! And to think, it will be here sooner than you can imagine. 

Due to some recent events, got quite a bit of freetime during the week and on the weekends, just get with me and we can get on them before the fall bite is over.


----------



## Intimidator

Had a beautiful Brunch today at CJ, arrived at 8:15am and the frost was still on the pumpkins! The lake was calm early but picked up a nice ripple as I was leaving. About 15boats were taking advantage of the weather also and several other "Bankers".
Jonny will be upset because they are already fishing out on the boat docks...several of the gates have been unlocked or cut and people who cannot read are taking advantage, even though boats are still docked...I would be pissed if I owned a boat still there and I wasn't told the locks are off through the day and night, and my boat is unguarded with people fishing around it! 
Anyway, I headed to Cajun Cliff to see if the Crappie were still deep...and after catching 16 keepers on SS, I guess the answer is YES! Left at 10 and went around to Bass Cove II to see if any LM were out...fished til 10:30 without a bite and headed to the Gazebo Flat and tossed for Bass first then Crappie and didn't get another bite...So, I caught fish deep and didn't have a bite shallow or in the Marina if that helps!
Brunch was over at 11:30!
Oh, saw the WB school again, by the second MBR fish attractor down to the S. Breaker Wall @ 10:30 am!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

I thought with that nanofil crap you could cast two country miles so why didn't you get into some of that action?


----------



## homebrew

I have a couple of questions for you, Mr. Intimidator, Sir (trying my best to be intimidated!). Seriously, did you try the Keitechs at Indian Lake? Me and Enoneye fish there occasionally and haven't tied them on for some reason and we were talking today and figured if anyone had tried them there you had. 

Secondly, have you noticed that inch for inch the crappie at Indian Lake are MUCH heavier than they are at CJ? Assuming you have, what do you think of this hypothesis...the crappie at Indian are eating a bunch of insects and leeches and such in the pads and don't have to expend much energy to eat and are therefore fat....whereas at CJ the crappie have to chase shad and are burning off calories as they eat?

I'll hang up and listen for your reply on the radio.


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> I have a couple of questions for you, Mr. Intimidator, Sir (trying my best to be intimidated!). Seriously, did you try the Keitechs at Indian Lake? Me and Enoneye fish there occasionally and haven't tied them on for some reason and we were talking today and figured if anyone had tried them there you had.
> 
> Secondly, have you noticed that inch for inch the crappie at Indian Lake are MUCH heavier than they are at CJ? Assuming you have, what do you think of this hypothesis...the crappie at Indian are eating a bunch of insects and leeches and such in the pads and don't have to expend much energy to eat and are therefore fat....whereas at CJ the crappie have to chase shad and are burning off calories as they eat?
> 
> I'll hang up and listen for your reply on the radio.


Very nice questions Mr. HomeBrew!
Yes, I used the 3" SS and they acted like they had never seen it before and just tore it up!...my buddy was so impressed he started using them also and is now a "convert"! We casted beside the pads and used the same techniques as CJ...sometimes when we found a hole we would cast in with a weedless head and we caught a few that looked like they were on 'roids! 
As you know, the Lowly Crappie holds a very Special Place in my heart and stomach! So I have tried to learn as much as possible and try to "Perfect" my Slab huntin'....! So Here goes.....

Crazy4SM and I have also been talking about the difference in Crappie between the 2 lakes also and right now IT IS noticeable.
Indian Lake Crappie have Big shoulders and fight like Smallmouth...my experience from Southern lakes and ours in Ohio is that when they reach certain sizes 11+ inches and have massive vertical cover, pads, grass, trees, etc and plenty of food, that they do develope faster and get an attitude because energy is not being wasted. Big Slabs can also take big prey and then they just "Chill and Relax" kinda like alot of us...we eat a big meal, drink a couple beers, sit down to watch some TV, and in a few years we notice we have grown due to all the energy we are storing!! Indian is also a very old lake that has plenty of hiding places for BIG Crappie, alot of them are never caught and live to pass on genetics for many years.
CJ is the opposite...but is changing!
CJ is Barren compared to Indian...fish have to work for their food...the good thing is that now there are huge amounts of food available. Jeff and I have caught Big Crappie at CJ that are starting to act like Indian Crappie, they have huge shoulders and put up a nice fight...these are the fish that are letting WB do alot of the work for them or have found vertical cover that provides safety to grow and an easy Food source. We all have noticed Crappie with portruding bellies lately...which means they are eatin' good, getting bigger, and eatin' even bigger shad. Shad grow fast and CJ did not have Big Crappie that could take advantage of them...now they can!
The 9 inch limit is going to help CJ more than Indian because CJ was always a "Take" lake...people would line up around the banks during the Spawn and take every fish that was caught, Indian is hard to "fish-out" due to all the private areas and amount of cover and spawning areas people can't get to. Now, with the smaller fish at CJ being put back they are having a chance to grow larger and spawn and who knows maybe they learn not to hit the same colored or type of lures...since their eye-sight is "human-like"!lol
I've had 8-9 inch crappie this year take a 3.8" Keitech FAT, if they are taking larger shad, they WILL get huge QUICK! 
Also, this year was tough on fishermen due to the floods but the fish benefitted and catch rates were way down...CJ had another record shad spawn and the fish will continue to benefit...and the more vertical cover we provide, the fish will benefit. 
This is a critical time for CJ...she has wooden cover...for fry, small fish, and algae growth for shad, that was provided by "The Friends of CJ", she has a HUGE baitfish population and Crawdad population for food, and a growing base of Predator fish. She needs alot more vertical cover, rocks, weeds, pads, etc, to stabilize the ecosystem so the Crappie AND BASS can continue to grow. 
This is my opinion only! Please feel free to add anything I have missed! 
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## homebrew

Great reply, Mr. Intimidator! Damn...I wish I'd tried the Keitech the other night when we were killing them at Indian on minnows. It was stupid, I knew the fish were there and that's the time to experiment but I also didn't have any crappie in my freezer so I didn't want to stop doing what was working. Oh well, next time. 

Oh, and you are right on about them fighting like smallies at Indian. I thought enoneye had a smallie a couple of time the way they were jumping. He gives them more time to play around than I do. I fling those suckers in the boat... 

Yeah, maybe the next project for the "Friends" needs to be pads and weeds, huh?


----------



## fishnforlife

Crazy warm morning wind was relentless but I did my best on keeping above the brush piles 6 stops 40+ crappie but only 11 over 10 inches anywhere from 9ft to 18ft in depth depending on which pile we were over at the time maybe time to start hunting eyes full time let the crappie b til the ice comes?? In at 700am out at 2pm


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## homebrew

Lowell H Turner said:


> Funny you should say that...


Do tell?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Weeds and pads are fine but I'd like to see some massive rock piles stratigically placed in the lake. They would give all the fish more places to go and find food,shelter,and maybe spawning sites. I know it isn't probably feesible but it'd be cool to put a few in.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Weeds and pads are fine but I'd like to see some massive rock piles stratigically placed in the lake. They would give all the fish more places to go and find food,shelter,and maybe spawning sites. I know it isn't probably feesible but it'd be cool to put a few in.


Heck, while we're all wishin'....I want it all! Grass, Pads, Schuler Trees, Rock Piles and a new boat!

You're right though, Big Rock Piles scattered around like Alum and in the South End would be nice....I think that would be the only Project that "The Friends Of CJ" couldn't do. Maybe the COE has a BARGE!

Does Anyone know for sure if pads and grass would survive with the drops of water level??? How about in the Emergency Spillway?? And the North End areas and coves??? I can't remember where they use to be!


----------



## Intimidator

Decide that since this might be the last 70 degree day for awhile I went out last night from 5pm til 7:30 pm. All this talk about Crappie got me all worked up! Went straight to the Cajun Cliff and Deep Water and took my new Custom jig heads from NightProwler (Thin, Shiny Hammered fish heads, top line painted black, bottom painted orange, eyes painted yellow and black, whole thing clear coated, 1/16 and 1/8 oz with #1 sickle hook) to try. Man, those things look good attached to a SS Keitech. Ended up with 14 Slabs between 10.5 and 12 inches and threw several 10's back...but...they were all caught in shallow water and along the rocks (Rocks must've been holding heat and minnows moved in). The jigs and combo worked well and now my Freezer is packed for Winter. 
Hopefully Global Warming comes and it stays warm, the water stays liquid, and I can keep fishing all Winter....Wishful Thinking again!LOL Good Fishing To All!


----------



## fished-out

Intimidator said:


> Heck, while we're all wishin'....I want it all! Grass, Pads, Schuler Trees, Rock Piles and a new boat!
> 
> You're right though, Big Rock Piles scattered around like Alum and in the South End would be nice....I think that would be the only Project that "The Friends Of CJ" couldn't do. Maybe the COE has a BARGE!
> 
> Does Anyone know for sure if pads and grass would survive with the drops of water level??? How about in the Emergency Spillway?? And the North End areas and coves??? I can't remember where they use to be!


I see pads in Caesars Creek that survive the drops.


----------



## fishnforlife

indian is on fire eyes r all over and hungry bank fishin at its peek rite now limit in less than 2 hrs ranging from 19''-27'' bladebaits and lipless throwin in to the wind


----------



## Intimidator

fishnforlife said:


> indian is on fire eyes r all over and hungry bank fishin at its peek rite now limit in less than 2 hrs ranging from 19''-27'' bladebaits and lipless throwin in to the wind


Nice report...I think!LOL
I'm OLD (so says SpfldBassGuy)....so I don't read good!
So you got a limit of saugeye in less than 2 hours from the bank at Indian today??? And all 6 were between 19 and 27 inches??? And you were using bladebaits and lipless cranks??.....FANTASTIC! Congrats!


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> I see pads in Caesars Creek that survive the drops.


This might just become my research project for the Winter!


----------



## fishnforlife

yes sir was a nice day regardless of the rain and persistant 11-15 mph winds the four biggest came on to the bladebaits "shad color scheme" after 15 mins no more bites went to firetiger ratteltrap 5 fish total 19" and the 21" the other 3 fish didnt make the cut


----------



## fishnforlife

i see Mr. Turner gave up all the gps locations on a diff site..... shall b most helpful n the pursuit of the schools of crappie,perch,and if lucky track them walleye down to 1 area(yea rite)lol


----------



## sisezz73

The problem I see anglers having including myself is that their is not much visible structure around the lake. This is my first year really fishing the lake and been out around 10 times bassin and only got skunked once which was in March and low water levels. If the water level was kept up 1 to 2 feet higher than summer pool the fish would have many more places to hide,feed and spawn. But some type of grass would be nice. Alum Creek use to have a good amount of grass but over time with them dropping the water level every winter it's just about all gone. CJ is one of my favorite bass lakes to fish and I fished a lot of them here in Ohio. Now the eyes are another story...


----------



## Intimidator

sisezz73 said:


> The problem I see anglers having including myself is that their is not much visible structure around the lake. This is my first year really fishing the lake and been out around 10 times bassin and only got skunked once which was in March and low water levels. If the water level was kept up 1 to 2 feet higher than summer pool the fish would have many more places to hide,feed and spawn. But some type of grass would be nice. Alum Creek use to have a good amount of grass but over time with them dropping the water level every winter it's just about all gone. CJ is one of my favorite bass lakes to fish and I fished a lot of them here in Ohio. Now the eyes are another story...


Just think...CJ is just now making a comeback! That's why trying to get some of these projects done soon is so important to "Her" overall health. The last 3 years have been exceptional for the Bass Population, the spawns have been huge and the amount of available food is just amazing...CJ has not had a shad kill for a long time and then add the multiple spawns over the last 2 years and you have an over abundance of food. Now if we can only give the Predators some better habitat to stabilize things!!!!
If the COE left the water level a little higher, the Gators could also go up the creek to spawn, then the WB could spawn normally, then we could get Bass habitat to grow, and not worry about properly located Man-made cover sticking out through the ice, etc, etc, etc!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Don't forget they gotta keep the droves and droves of canoers and kayakers happy by releasing water so they can float through downtown/entire city area and go to where their getting out at and spend their money elsewhere.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Lowell H Turner said:


> All true, Sir Intimidator. Unfortuneately, CJ IS a "flood control" impoundment, and I doubt without some very good reason the Corps can be convinced otherwise. (I doubt we could "bribe" them ) Also, the 1st wave of the cover is approaching 4 yrs underwater. Many of the softer pines are past their prime already. I haven`t been able to look at them with side scan, but past experience says by now the 1st wave will be half gone. Hence the need for future efforts with LONGER lasting hard woods (osage orange, hickory, ash, even mulberry) all of which will last at least 6-15+ yrs underwater, and of course PVC and hopefully the rock/ rubble piles. You are correct about the shad too, apparently there hasn`t been a MAJOR "winter kill" of the shad in several yrs now, granting a HUGE bounty of winter food for several generations of pan and game fish. But unless they`ve managed to evolve, again, unfortuneately it`s likely sooner or later. On the GOOD side, the yellow perch SEEM to be increasing in overall numbers and castnetting for shad a couple of times this summer caught several nice hauls of minnows; when or if the "crash' occurs HOPEFULLY the perch and minnows will be abundant enough to "take up the slack". The next phase of the "lake enhancement' should be concentrated on LONG to VERY LONG LASTING "improvements"; the evergreens while helpful, only last 4-6 yrs. But they did give us the chance to get experience and our "foot in the door", as a BONUS they produced both some GOOD catches and MORE panfish, especially the perch...and more than 2/3rds are still "in their prime" (but not for long)


That's why I'd like to see the rock piles,betcha they last longer than any tree would. Now getting said piles into the lake is an entirely different matter.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell and Steve, I agree with all your points! The COE supposedly only drops the lake 3ft for Winter Pool, they let it fluctuate too much below that level. Since they are "True" Engineers and smarter than us lowly fishermen...maybe they could come up with a plan to help CJ by bringing it up just alittle earlier so the Gators can migrate and just leave it a smiggen higher until the greenery gets established again!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Rockpiles would be a great addition to the lake. Not only being a holding spot but also a readily available feast of crawdads anytime for the taking... the SM would really claim those spot pretty quickly I would imagine... Being a cat guy myself, it would be nice to also see some of the flathead habitats that Robby (Katfish) has used in his efforts for helping the cats in other lakes. Would be relatively easy to put these around the lake as winter time allows for the lake draw downs.


----------



## Intimidator

OK, I just got of the phone with "The CJ Walleye Queen", she is in her New position of power and we talked about how we should procede to get a few projects going. We agreed on what approach should be taken and how we would go about getting permission from all the Agencies involved.

The first order of business is that we have to come up with feasible types of cover. We have to build 1 and have the total cost included, then we have to take pics and have it Ok'd. So we need other ideas along with the "Schuler Trees". The Grand Idea would be that after the "Powers" grant permission we could go to Lowes, Home Depot, etc, and show them what we want to do and see if they would be willing to help as a write off!
Since we need boats, we will do everything possible to use materials that will not damage/scratch boats. And those that don't care can take out the block structures. If we get everyone on-board and have the materials...alot of this cover can be built at your own home when-ever you have time....then on a certain date we can bring it to CJ and sink it. If we only get 50 sets, it'll be 50 sets that CJ didn't have...Hopefully we can do it BIG!

We need to agree on locations that would best serve CJ. 

Thoughts, opinions, ideas, are all welcome...remember this is for CJ


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> OK, I just got of the phone with "The CJ Walleye Queen", she is in her New position of power and we talked about how we should procede to get a few projects going. We agreed on what approach should be taken and how we would go about getting permission from all the Agencies involved.
> 
> The first order of business is that we have to come up with feasible types of cover. We have to build 1 and have the total cost included, then we have to take pics and have it Ok'd. So we need other ideas along with the "Schuler Trees". The Grand Idea would be that after the "Powers" grant permission we could go to Lowes, Home Depot, etc, and show them what we want to do and see if they would be willing to help as a write off!
> Since we need boats, we will do everything possible to use materials that will not damage/scratch boats. And those that don't care can take out the block structures. If we get everyone on-board and have the materials...alot of this cover can be built at your own home when-ever you have time....then on a certain date we can bring it to CJ and sink it. If we only get 50 sets, it'll be 50 sets that CJ didn't have...Hopefully we can do it BIG!
> 
> We need to agree on locations that would best serve CJ.
> 
> Thoughts, opinions, ideas, are all welcome...remember this is for CJ


Brent,
Count me in on this. Anything I can do to help let me know. Let's see about setting up a time and place to discuss this.

Kent


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> OK, I just got of the phone with "The CJ Walleye Queen", she is in her New position of power and we talked about how we should procede to get a few projects going. We agreed on what approach should be taken and how we would go about getting permission from all the Agencies involved.
> 
> The first order of business is that we have to come up with feasible types of cover. We have to build 1 and have the total cost included, then we have to take pics and have it Ok'd. So we need other ideas along with the "Schuler Trees". The Grand Idea would be that after the "Powers" grant permission we could go to Lowes, Home Depot, etc, and show them what we want to do and see if they would be willing to help as a write off!
> Since we need boats, we will do everything possible to use materials that will not damage/scratch boats. And those that don't care can take out the block structures. If we get everyone on-board and have the materials...alot of this cover can be built at your own home when-ever you have time....then on a certain date we can bring it to CJ and sink it. If we only get 50 sets, it'll be 50 sets that CJ didn't have...Hopefully we can do it BIG!
> 
> We need to agree on locations that would best serve CJ.
> 
> Thoughts, opinions, ideas, are all welcome...remember this is for CJ


 Brent,
Count me in as well,just pm or call my cell.


----------



## Intimidator

The "Walleye Queen" and I also talked about Walleye going into the creek to spawn...She needs ANYONE who has caught or seen Walleye caught in the creek around the time they should be spawning to post on here. She said she has never even heard of Gators being caught in the North end at all...she doesn't think the Creek has enough flow for Gators.
Hey Flathead or Jonny, since you guys lived up there maybe you or your families have heard of Gator catches in the creek or North End??

We also talked about pads and grass...she is not a fan of either because they can be invasive, they are not "Wanted" unless they occur naturally....we need people and "Bassers" with knowledge to change her mind with some good facts and info!!! I told her that a couple of the shallow coves that heat up in the summer and are barren would be a good place to start some pads...the surrounding deep water would keep them limited to those areas....any thoughts!??? Where was all the grass and pads before??? I can't remember for sure!

We can also ask the COE about rock piles but we need a definite plan of where we want the piles to go....so everyone think of some ideas.

Flathead, Doc, Chuck, and the "Kitty Kat Squad" need to be thinking about what you need and how/if we can combine efforts for the Cats and if Robby could help when the time comes.

We need GOOD POSTS from all the fishermen of CJ...even the lurkers that have never posted...if you have info that can help CJ...now is the time! The Agencies that will be making the final decisions are reading this!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Ya we used to get some in there back in nam' Dad got a twenty eight right behind the big rock on the other side of the tressel. Bettle spin!


----------



## spfldbassguy

OK here's a few ideas for ya to mull over.
1. The "rock piles": Cj would only need probably no more than 5-8 of them for them to be effective. As far as placement goes I'd target a few spots on the southern end (and in no way effecting the outflow tube that drains the water out). Maybe a couple on the eastern side of whiskey island,a couple somewhere near the breaker walls at the marina. A few more along the old creek channel could help the cats as well seeing how the cats like to migrate that way at times. An possibly a couple on the western side near the emergency spillway/crabill house. I firmly believe that the smallmouth would love them and their numbers and size would explode because of them. I'm also sure all the other fish swimming in those waters would benefit as well.
2. CJ has nice nice cats and if some of the NEW projects was designed specifically for them I'm sure their size and numbers would increase as well.
3. It's be nice to see some of the shallower bays (Bass Cove 2...?) get some pads in them as well. Get some pads and the Largemouths (specifically) would greatly benefit. Hell the Crappies and Gills would take advantage of them as well. I also believe that you're correct Brent in saying that the pads in shallower bays would have to have deeper water close by to keep them "contained" to those spots.
4.While we're dreaming of what could be done how about widing the creek by about 10'-15' and letting the lake have more stable levels by not releasing water just to please the few and far between yakers n canoers. CJ showed us this past spring that the lake can feesibly hold more water than they lead us to believe without much problem because of it.
With all that said if and when these projects get the ok some of them NEED to be fairly assessible to the bankers. Why should the BOATERs be the only ones benefiting from the projects? That way everyone wins if it's done right. Also the whole entire world doesn't need to know by posting the GPS locations on here and other multiple sites. Maps placed in bait shops around the lake and marina should suffice. Word of mouth would spread the news just as quick.


----------



## Intimidator

Nice guys, keep it coming!

Come on Jonny, 2 sentences...is that all you have???? How about some ideas that my transfer from the Big Lake, Do you think the Gators go up the creek?? any Pad ideas???, Grass ideas??. I want to hear from the next generation of fishermen also!

Steve, think of some bank areas that will benefit the fish more...We do not want these things ravaged...we want the Big Fish population to stabilize in the cover and move from there.

Everyone needs to take some time and write ideas down, then when we do decide to get together, we just don't stand there and look at each others ugly mugs!
Where will this structure/cover do the most good?


----------



## Doctor

As far as the cats go additional coverage to whats already in the lake could be helpful, as an example going towards the North end just past the roadbed is a fence row that has 5 huge stumps, might consider adding more cover to those, you have the one big stump just west of the North ramp area lays in about ten foot of water, it has gravel shoal's on both sides of it as I have caught everything off of that stump while drifting.

Back in the 90's right in front of Goose island about 100 yards off of where the big tree was located were a lot of Christmas trees, that stood vertical the tops just were bearly sticking out of the water and that was during the spring, we anchored on these trees, these were the years when the fish were an avaerage of ten pounds so I feel the cover does attract them.

Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> As far as the cats go additional coverage to whats already in the lake could be helpful, as an example going towards the North end just past the roadbed is a fence row that has 5 huge stumps, might consider adding more cover to those, you have the one big stump just west of the North ramp area lays in about ten foot of water, it has gravel shoal's on both sides of it as I have caught everything off of that stump while drifting.
> 
> Back in the 90's right in front of Goose island about 100 yards off of where the big tree was located were a lot of Christmas trees, that stood vertical the tops just were bearly sticking out of the water and that was during the spring, we anchored on these trees, these were the years when the fish were an avaerage of ten pounds so I feel the cover does attract them.
> 
> Doc


This is what we're gonna need if we want to do this right, If we are going to improve CJ fishing we are gonna do it for all the fish. Like I said, we need you Cat guys to help, we need your knowledge to do it right...we may never get another chance! 
Hey Doc, what else is possible besides Christmas Trees...Man, they just don't last long and we are all not getting any younger!LOL
The Cat guys will be the ones responsible to drop stuff where they agree on and see fit, the Walleye, Bass, and Panfish fishermen have no idea what Cats like or preferred areas....but I also know that they are beneficial to the health of CJ...maybe see what Mark thinks also!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> The only real factor if the cover gets pounded from shore is likely accessability. I`m not being critical, only realistic. The Marina area cover gets pounded because it`s close to parking, bathrooms and is only a short walk lugging the gear, poles, ect. The Handicapped fishing platform is a perfect example, and it`s AMAZING that with 23 sets in and just outside the Marina apparently FEW persons know there ARE that many, so they continue to "pound" the couple they DO "know" of. Plus many persons WILL NOT risk climbing down upon the riprap, further limiting which 1`s see alot of useage. Like suggested, quantity ("they can`t/ or won`t fish them ALL down") has a QUALITY all of it`s own...with the new maps, 1 side showing just the Marina area it will hopefully help "spread out the heat", so to speak, AND make walking any real distance to some REAL "honey holes" less attractive, largely helping to "protect" them from the masses, so they can help churn out juvenille fish...a couple of areas people might use from shore (particularly persons camping) would be the area E of the Camper`s Beach. There used to be 5 sets of cedar posts there, but they were gradually destroyed by 25 yrs of winter ice and storms and rot. Since it is a "windward' shore any cover placed there would need heavier than normal anchors. Also, on the North side of the Campground between #21 and #22 was an embankment that ran close to 500` from the current shoreline almost down to the creek and was 5- 10` tall at 1 time...


Everyone can forget about all of the honey-hole locations, we may provide a few things for kids or handicap people but that's it. If we stabilize and grow the fish population then people will catch fish. This will not turn into a "Poachers Paradise". As far as I'm concerned the one key for doing this will be that no one will get or make public the locations...there will be no maps etc. The locations will be provided to the agencies so they know where they are but this is all that we will do. IF WE DO NOT GET THIS GUARANTEE THEN WE WILL PURSUE OTHER MEANS!
On the last drop we used some areas that do not receive alot of fishing pressure, these forested areas will benefit from some PVC that has holes and is deeply sanded. A couple five gallon buckets with concrete are going nowhere except where they are "planted".


----------



## Flathead King 06

As for the panfish and bass and whatnot, I believe you guys have that under control.

Speaking of catching gators in the creek, during the WB runs and even right before them (april-may) I have caught hundreds of walleye fingerling as far north as the first pond. Now I'm not saying you catch them every cast, but on any given night during the WB run you can catch a dozen or so fingerlings and the occasional limit pusher around 13-14 inches. I have personally never caught a legal walleye out of buck creek north of the lake but have seen 3 that were all well over 20" caught from the new moorefield tressel to the bridge in new moorefield. All of the eyes I have caught have come during low light hours right before dark. I've never specifically targeted eyes but have always managed to catch them again from the mouth of the lake and around the islands all the way up to the first pond on buck creek.

As for cats, your typical fisherman targets channels, the most easily accessible, with your general baits- stink baits, cut baits, livers, etc... not too many trophy catters on cj. And with the abundance of the channels throughout the lake, you can pretty much catch them anywhere. As some of you know, it has been "claimed" there are no blues or flatheads in CJ but we all know better. I have personally caught blues as a few of you have too, and ths year alone, I know of two flatheads encounters documented here on OGF from our fellow contributors, Steve- Sprgfldbassbuy (spelling?) and Tim- Doc. 

The idea Lowell brought up with submerged culverts is right on the money.... big flatheads and blues prefer hiding places. Any big hole, rock, log, brishpiles, etc... they can swim under or in is a potential ambush point or resting area. Considering the habits of each fish, by nature the blue catfish and channels for that matter are more of opportunistic feeders, taking live prey when available but not passing up an easy meal (dead or prepared baits). This simply isn't saying they prefer dead baits over live baits or vis versa, just saying they are predators of opportunity, which also doesn't mean they are scavengers either. They tend to run the depths looking for a meal where the current seams break dead water, or where the bottom contour changes. Now looking at the flathead in comparison, they are a predator which prefers to catch their food. This again isn't saying they won't pass up an easy meal either, but tend to prefer a med to shallow depth area where they can lay and wait for their potential meal to pass and ambush it.

Referring to the post I made which showed catfish habitats that Robby has used, these would be most suitable for the flatheads but other cats will inhabit them as well. And the brush that surrounds the 55gal drum to create the habitat will hold panfish as well. 

These flathead habitats would fair best in the north end beyond the no wake zone as the reduced speed in the shallow water would keep them from being carried off with the turbulant water. I also believe they should be placed no deeper than 15-18 FOW. A few can be sparcely placed off the East bank along the campground beach. These areas offer rocky muddy bottoms with decent depth and areas where the shad tend to congregate in cooler temps when fat from these bait fish are most important.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I personally believe CJ doesn't have too much more room for improvement in the category of walleye/spawning, most of you probably disagree but hear me out.

The creek is a nice benefit but it is extremely small. The corps regulation prevents it from doing much good but even if it was high enough there probably isn't quite the right type of bottom because even the whitebass spawn isn't extremely successful (from what I can tell) (used to be really good?) From what I have seen up here if the whitebass don't like it well the walleyes will like it less. Also, CJ has some walleyes in it yes, but there aren't really enough to support the lake and the pressure by a natural spawn. It's like one in a million eggs actually lives (don't quote me-its horrible) With the small amount of current and the small amount of fish that would actually go up the river and spawn chances are it just wouldn't work. (weather, predators, fisherman snagging-"mini maumee") 
Now you might be thinking about lake spawning. Lake spawning although you may not realize it, needs current, silt, and food. CJ is basically a bathtub, yes some current but probably not enough to provide the oxygen needed at all levels for fry. Silt, yup, CJ is a nice muddy clay bottom but not really any structure to the bottom. Could you add some, maybe? I don't think you can work for mother nature that much... Food, the fry need micro organisms and what not to eat and get bigger. I'm sure they would have lots of competition with the crappies and other fish in the open water since they have NO WEEDS or anything to hide in besides rocks, but anyone has fished CJ no how fast a warmouth would want to go for a baby fry. 

Could the fishing get better for walleye at CJ, I think so but the effort would not be worth the reward. Throw down some rocks and catch a bunch of eyes off one spot till you have five boats huddled around it everyday. Thats not my type of fishing. Get in an arguement with the corps like has been done before to possibly have an idea that doesn't work and get it brought down upon yourself. I don't like that either. Right now CJ is a challenge, nothing wrong with that, makes it that much more fun and exciting when you do run into a few eyes. Keeps me coming back!

I am REALLY IN FAVOR of weeds. If CJ had some weeds I would feel so much differently about what I just said. From fishing in lakes up north, CJ and Ohio in general are really missing the boat. They provide spawning habitat, hiding room for fry, cover, food, and shelter. Weeds esp. deep weeds would make CJ such a better habitat but I have no imput on you could make it happen.

As for the panfish/bass guys. I think you are already seeing the trees help the panfish which concur with the bass and make the bass fishing better (weeds would help that too!) The trees were the best thing that ever happened to CJ and I thank all that helped because that was a relatively easy solution to many problems making the bowl, a bowl of trees!!

As for cats I'm sure some structure like Jerry posted would help, cover, here we are again!!

After all there are plenty of maybes, probables, and sometimes but I was going on with what I knew since Brent complained about my 2 sentence post


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I personally believe CJ doesn't have too much more room for improvement in the category of walleye/spawning, most of you probably disagree but hear me out.
> 
> The creek is a nice benefit but it is extremely small. The corps regulation prevents it from doing much good but even if it was high enough there probably isn't quite the right type of bottom because even the whitebass spawn isn't extremely successful (from what I can tell) (used to be really good?) From what I have seen up here if the whitebass don't like it well the walleyes will like it less. Also, CJ has some walleyes in it yes, but there aren't really enough to support the lake and the pressure by a natural spawn. It's like one in a million eggs actually lives (don't quote me-its horrible) With the small amount of current and the small amount of fish that would actually go up the river and spawn chances are it just wouldn't work. (weather, predators, fisherman snagging-"mini maumee")
> Now you might be thinking about lake spawning. Lake spawning although you may not realize it, needs current, silt, and food. CJ is basically a bathtub, yes some current but probably not enough to provide the oxygen needed at all levels for fry. Silt, yup, CJ is a nice muddy clay bottom but not really any structure to the bottom. Could you add some, maybe? I don't think you can work for mother nature that much... Food, the fry need micro organisms and what not to eat and get bigger. I'm sure they would have lots of competition with the crappies and other fish in the open water since they have NO WEEDS or anything to hide in besides rocks, but anyone has fished CJ no how fast a warmouth would want to go for a baby fry.
> 
> Could the fishing get better for walleye at CJ, I think so but the effort would not be worth the reward. Throw down some rocks and catch a bunch of eyes off one spot till you have five boats huddled around it everyday. Thats not my type of fishing. Get in an arguement with the corps like has been done before to possibly have an idea that doesn't work and get it brought down upon yourself. I don't like that either. Right now CJ is a challenge, nothing wrong with that, makes it that much more fun and exciting when you do run into a few eyes. Keeps me coming back!
> 
> I am REALLY IN FAVOR of weeds. If CJ had some weeds I would feel so much differently about what I just said. From fishing in lakes up north, CJ and Ohio in general are really missing the boat. They provide spawning habitat, hiding room for fry, cover, food, and shelter. Weeds esp. deep weeds would make CJ such a better habitat but I have no imput on you could make it happen.
> 
> As for the panfish/bass guys. I think you are already seeing the trees help the panfish which concur with the bass and make the bass fishing better (weeds would help that too!) The trees were the best thing that ever happened to CJ and I thank all that helped because that was a relatively easy solution to many problems making the bowl, a bowl of trees!!
> 
> As for cats I'm sure some structure like Jerry posted would help, cover, here we are again!!
> 
> After all there are plenty of maybes, probables, and sometimes but I was going on with what I knew since Brent complained about my 2 sentence post


Come-on Jonny, That's it!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

That's the thing about having all of us doing something to help CJ, we have so much knowledge, this is a special group of fishermen who understands their favorite species and the lake itself. 
We know it is a "Barren Bowl" and hard to fish, but we have taken steps to make it better and now we might have the chance to really make a difference. 
Right now, CJ has alot of young predator fish in the lake from very successful spawns, new regulations, etc. CJ also has huge amounts of food for these fish. The missing ingredient is Cover/Structure, if we can help with that we can stabilize the lake for a long, long time. CJ is in a place right now where it is very fragile and susceptible to a very bad crash...I guess it's now or never!

The ODNR will not OK us putting in any kind of Weed that will cause issues throughout the lake, especially if it starts to take over deep areas and chemical control is needed....of course if Mother Nature did it......!


----------



## Doctor

I'm surprised that there are no Lily pads on the North end, Indian lake is covered with them on there North end and I think it is the same type of bottom, that soft mucky mud, maybe it is not as thick as CJ on the North end I have found that muck as deep as two feet back there.

I may go fishing in the Morning I have to work all next weekend...........Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Nice guys, keep it coming!
> 
> 
> Steve, think of some bank areas that will benefit the fish more...We do not want these things ravaged...we want the Big Fish population to stabilize in the cover and move from there.


I get what you're saying but remember too that all that's been placed in the lake before has been ravaged by bankers/boaters already. I'm in the firm belief that the more places they got to live,feed,hide the better off they will be whether or not they're only assessible by boaters or by boaters and bankers. You know full darn well that there's been folks taking WAY,WAY,WAY too many fish outta CJ at times and it's not been limited to either category of anglers.

Whether or not the locations are given out publically or only to those helping the info WILL most certainly get out there for all to know. It'll only take 1,2,or 3 guys (that didn't help out with the project) with GOOD electronics on their rigs to find the stuff. After that I am positive that they will let a buddy know then he'll let his buddy know and on and on. No matter how hard we try it will get out there eventually. I'm not trying to be a party pooper just finally being realistic about it.


----------



## walleyejigger

you know as much attention as you guys have drawn to cj what do you expect 2000 plus post on one lake will draw a lot of eyes . i have fished cj for 30 yeare and never had a problem catchinf fish . i had a coupel days this year with 50 plus eye days and never fished any of the new structuer that was added to the lake . they all went back in . if you do your home work you will catch any fish that swims in the lake . with all of the info that was posted you have to expect what is happing .


----------



## spfldbassguy

walleyejigger said:


> you know as much attention as you guys have drawn to cj what do you expect 2000 plus post on one lake will draw a lot of eyes . i have fished cj for 30 yeare and never had a problem catchinf fish . i had a coupel days this year with 50 plus eye days and never fished any of the new structuer that was added to the lake . they all went back in . if you do your home work you will catch any fish that swims in the lake . with all of the info that was posted you have to expect what is happing .


I think we all understand that this thread has drawn ALOT of attention to CJ and that's why we don't post the exact locations anymore,hence the nicknames we've given to certain spots and areas. I think that the only "bone of real contention" on this thread so far was the posting of exact GPS coordinates to the new stuff that was placed.

What amazes me is that there isn't a thread like this one for alot more lakes here in Ohio. I know this thread has pissed off ALOT of folks because of the number of posts and how long it's lasted.


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> you know as much attention as you guys have drawn to cj what do you expect 2000 plus post on one lake will draw a lot of eyes . i have fished cj for 30 yeare and never had a problem catchinf fish . i had a coupel days this year with 50 plus eye days and never fished any of the new structuer that was added to the lake . they all went back in . if you do your home work you will catch any fish that swims in the lake . with all of the info that was posted you have to expect what is happing .


This thread has way more benefits than drawbacks, we had one issue that backfired but it will hopefully be forgotten since those areas get fished out quickly. And see, I know where you really like to fish and have never said one word about your catches...because I respect other fishermen who have figured out CJ!

I agree about doing you homework and these projects should have nothing to do with the fishermen except by helping the lake.
Remember, you have been catching all of those Walleye during a period when 400,000 to 500,000 fingerlings have been stocked annually, next years 15 inch fish are from the class that only had 65,000 stocked...now CJ is only getting 200,000 a year (from now on)....IF EVERYTHING IS PERFECT and IF THEY ARE LUCKY...ALOT OF BIG IFS...3% (6000) of those fish will reach legal size, so you and I will soon witness the decline!!!! 
If CJ is taken off the "Brood Stock" list, CJ will be lucky to get any Gators...then your drive for Walleye is in hours not minutes!
We need to do everything we can to provide them cover to grow and try to improve that mortality rate for all fish....!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I get what you're saying but remember too that all that's been placed in the lake before has been ravaged by bankers/boaters already. I'm in the firm belief that the more places they got to live,feed,hide the better off they will be whether or not they're only assessible by boaters or by boaters and bankers. You know full darn well that there's been folks taking WAY,WAY,WAY too many fish outta CJ at times and it's not been limited to either category of anglers.
> 
> Whether or not the locations are given out publically or only to those helping the info WILL most certainly get out there for all to know. It'll only take 1,2,or 3 guys (that didn't help out with the project) with GOOD electronics on their rigs to find the stuff. After that I am positive that they will let a buddy know then he'll let his buddy know and on and on. No matter how hard we try it will get out there eventually. I'm not trying to be a party pooper just finally being realistic about it.


Well, then I guess each and every one of us should do his/her own thing and build and make our own little "Honey Holes", Don, Joe, You and I mostly bank fish so we'll just set up our own little paradise! I know/THINK it works because the Schuler Trees that are rumored to be somewhere in the lake supposedly PRODUCE everytime they are tested...and rumor has it that they have not been found yet!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> This thread has way more benefits than drawbacks, we had one issue that backfired but it will hopefully be forgotten since those areas get fished out quickly. And see, I know where you really like to fish and have never said one word about your catches...because I respect other fishermen who have figured out CJ!
> 
> I agree about doing you homework and these projects should have nothing to do with the fishermen except by helping the lake.
> Remember, you have been catching all of those Walleye during a period when 400,000 to 500,000 fingerlings have been stocked annually, next years 15 inch fish are from the class that only had 65,000 stocked...now CJ is only getting 200,000 a year (from now on)....IF EVERYTHING IS PERFECT and IF THEY ARE LUCKY...ALOT OF BIG IFS...3% (6000) of those fish will reach legal size, so you and I will soon witness the decline!!!!
> If CJ is taken off the "Brood Stock" list, CJ will be lucky to get any Gators...then your drive for Walleye is in hours not minutes!
> We need to do everything we can to provide them cover to grow and try to improve that mortality rate for all fish....!


 If they're gonna drop the fingerling rate down that much and possibly take away the brood stock status then maybe they need to raise the legal length limit up to possibly help offset the ones being taken outta the lake. Of course the only way that'd work is if people actually followed it. 

I also agree that the benefits to this thread has by far outweighed the negatives. I am also now no longer even gonna mention much less think of the word GPS.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Well, then I guess each and every one of us should do his/her own thing and build and make our own little "Honey Holes", Don, Joe, You and I mostly bank fish so we'll just set up our own little paradise! I know/THINK it works because the Schuler Trees that are rumored to be somewhere in the lake supposedly PRODUCE everytime they are tested...and rumor has it that they have not been found yet!LOL


Now why would we want to do that and piss off those in charge?


----------



## cajun willie

Evening folks, white bass again this weekend. Just cant help but fish for these things when there schooling. Water temp was 50-54 both days. If you can take a kid fishing, now is the time, just look for the birds. Actually got my 13 year old to come out Sunday.

Saturday i caught 60-70, Sunday kido and i caught well over a hundred. Get this, i caught some BIG one's on the same crank baits i use for bass fishing. 

Brent, check you PM's or call me when you can.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

OK, for as long as I've been off of here, I'm not going back and reading all the 40 or so pages I haven't read. I feel as though in order to help the numbers at CJ, it would be quite beneficial to hire an extra ranger or what not and have them work right at the exit of the Marina or the 4 way stop at the intersection up by the boat docks/station. I'm sure if they stop vehicles and check people catches, they will make their money back 10 fold. I can guarantee 100% that if there if even one person who either sits and watches or walks around at prime time, then that would keep the under-sized crappie/eyes/bass in CJ and keep most of the ignorant people honest. Also, I feel as though we need to step up as CJ fishermen and enforce the limits and handicapped docks as well as the amount of poles you are allowed to use. I know it can be intimidating, but if you have the law on your side, then there is nothing they can do to you, or some people are too ignorant to learn the laws before they go out fishing. I know last year, I nodded to Brent a guy and his son/grandson were cutting filets off of crappie at the marina on a picnic table and Brent walked up to him and asked if her was aware that he wasn't allowed to do that, and he said he didn't know that. I also feel that there should be more signs showing the legal size and bag limits per day for each fish and not just sun faded walleye lengths here and there. Why do we pay for a fishing license if it doesn't help fight off those who don't/won't obey the laws?

/rant

So, I see WB are being caught! Too bad Ashley can't get out there to show me up for another couple weeks since she is out of the house from about 8am-9pm. I'd like to try my luck out there and try to show my brother that there is more to CJ than water and rocks.


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> Evening folks, white bass again this weekend. Just cant help but fish for these things when there schooling. Water temp was 50-54 both days. If you can take a kid fishing, now is the time, just look for the birds. Actually got my 13 year old to come out Sunday.
> 
> Saturday i caught 60-70, Sunday kido and i caught well over a hundred. Get this, i caught some BIG one's on the same crank baits i use for bass fishing.
> 
> Brent, check you PM's or call me when you can.


Got it! Congrats....Man, I know that was fun! Crankbaits huh! Never would have thought of that one!
I'll be out tomorrow for Brunch...I'll see if I can spot them again!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> OK, for as long as I've been off of here, I'm not going back and reading all the 40 or so pages I haven't read. I feel as though in order to help the numbers at CJ, it would be quite beneficial to hire an extra ranger or what not and have them work right at the exit of the Marina or the 4 way stop at the intersection up by the boat docks/station. I'm sure if they stop vehicles and check people catches, they will make their money back 10 fold. I can guarantee 100% that if there if even one person who either sits and watches or walks around at prime time, then that would keep the under-sized crappie/eyes/bass in CJ and keep most of the ignorant people honest. Also, I feel as though we need to step up as CJ fishermen and enforce the limits and handicapped docks as well as the amount of poles you are allowed to use. I know it can be intimidating, but if you have the law on your side, then there is nothing they can do to you, or some people are too ignorant to learn the laws before they go out fishing. I know last year, I nodded to Brent a guy and his son/grandson were cutting filets off of crappie at the marina on a picnic table and Brent walked up to him and asked if her was aware that he wasn't allowed to do that, and he said he didn't know that. I also feel that there should be more signs showing the legal size and bag limits per day for each fish and not just sun faded walleye lengths here and there. Why do we pay for a fishing license if it doesn't help fight off those who don't/won't obey the laws?
> 
> /rant
> 
> So, I see WB are being caught! Too bad Ashley can't get out there to show me up for another couple weeks since she is out of the house from about 8am-9pm. I'd like to try my luck out there and try to show my brother that there is more to CJ than water and rocks.


Yep! We have to get him away from the Pay Lakes and the Ponds...Heck, maybe we'll just use him to enforce limits etc. I'll let ya know what I find out and see if we can get you on some WB...Willie has been keeping them all to himself!


----------



## Doctor

Went fishing Sunday, arrived at the lake around 1pm, went to marina and saw a guy catching white Bass off the docks but I didn't find any Shad, went to the beach area, Nada, went to the dam Nada, went to the entrance to the spillway,nada, went to the humps, nada, so decided to go to Goose Island as soon as I crossed the old roadbed Bingo screen was thick with bait tossed the net Oh yea plenty of bait all about 3 inches long and fat guys to boot, shook most of them back into the lake and kept 4 doz. so went back to the road and started drifting and caught over two dozen Channels nothing big all were 16" to 20" in length but were drilling the rods down hard but Luke was having a blast barking at any rod that went down, water temp was at 52 degrees good wind had to put out the drift bag to slow me down fished till 4pm and headed back in great day on the water.










Screen Shot:


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> OK, for as long as I've been off of here, I'm not going back and reading all the 40 or so pages I haven't read. I feel as though in order to help the numbers at CJ, it would be quite beneficial to hire an extra ranger or what not and have them work right at the exit of the Marina or the 4 way stop at the intersection up by the boat docks/station. I'm sure if they stop vehicles and check people catches, they will make their money back 10 fold. I can guarantee 100% that if there if even one person who either sits and watches or walks around at prime time, then that would keep the under-sized crappie/eyes/bass in CJ and keep most of the ignorant people honest. Also, I feel as though we need to step up as CJ fishermen and enforce the limits and handicapped docks as well as the amount of poles you are allowed to use. I know it can be intimidating, but if you have the law on your side, then there is nothing they can do to you, or some people are too ignorant to learn the laws before they go out fishing. I know last year, I nodded to Brent a guy and his son/grandson were cutting filets off of crappie at the marina on a picnic table and Brent walked up to him and asked if her was aware that he wasn't allowed to do that, and he said he didn't know that. I also feel that there should be more signs showing the legal size and bag limits per day for each fish and not just sun faded walleye lengths here and there. Why do we pay for a fishing license if it doesn't help fight off those who don't/won't obey the laws?
> 
> /rant
> 
> So, I see WB are being caught! Too bad Ashley can't get out there to show me up for another couple weeks since she is out of the house from about 8am-9pm. I'd like to try my luck out there and try to show my brother that there is more to CJ than water and rocks.


Hey Joe glad to see you back on here posting again. The state will say there's not enough money to have another ranger there patrolling BUT it would definitely help curb the crap you've brought up. With that said maybe the "Wolf Pack" could help out by being out there in numbers and ready to call in "Johny Law" every single time we witness the rules being broken by the uncaring or plain ignorant folks. No violence just a group of dedicated anglers helping the law out when the money is thin. I know I know just a goofy idea on my part,excuse me because it's late and I'm a little tired.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> Went fishing Sunday, arrived at the lake around 1pm, went to marina and saw a guy catching white Bass off the docks but I didn't find any Shad, went to the beach area, Nada, went to the dam Nada, went to the entrance to the spillway,nada, went to the humps, nada, so decided to go to Goose Island as soon as I crossed the old roadbed Bingo screen was thick with bait tossed the net Oh yea plenty of bait all about 3 inches long and fat guys to boot, shook most of them back into the lake and kept 4 doz. so went back to the road and started drifting and caught over two dozen Channels nothing big all were 16" to 20" in length but were drilling the rods down hard but Luke was having a blast barking at any rod that went down, water temp was at 52 degrees good wind had to put out the drift bag to slow me down fished till 4pm and headed back in great day on the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen Shot:


 Very nice report Doc,love the pic of the dog. Since I don't have an anchor anymore for my yak maybe I need to look into seeing if I could somehow attach a driftsock to my yak. I wouldn't mind drifting CJ and catching some cats no matter what size they are. Unlike Brent I don't mind catching some kitties once in awhilelol.


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch today in the fog and frost and started my journey in the Marina....save yourself some time and aggravation and skip the Marina until the water column flips again in Dec. The water is still dropping and It is a dead zone...I hit all the known cover, structure, docks, and poles and nothing...not a bite!
Decided to head for Deep Water Lake Front Property...Willie's Cliff... and on my first cast caught a 13 inch Crappie...I ended up with 13 keepers before I had to leave!
I know that Jeff and his SON-IN-LAW were out and they were just killing BIG Crappie when he called. The feedbags are on so enjoy some deeper water lake fishing! 
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Doctor

spfldbassguy,

I have the perfect drift sock for your yak about 12 inches across, to small for my carrier, get with me sometime and I'll give it to you, I'll put it in the boat so the next time I see a post that your going fishing I'll be sure you get it. 

Sock was given to me for testing purposes, I knew it was way to small for my boat when I got it out of the pkg. as I use 36" ones with my boat and has never been used, so Happy Thanksgiving or Merry Christmas it is yours my friend..............Doc


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

"Son-in-law" might be jumping the gun a little. Anyway, I can't think of a better way to get to know the guy dating my daughter than to spend the day fishing with him. The morning bite was hot, but the afternoon bite was up and down. It was every cast in the morning again. We ended up with well over 100 caught and 21 over 11.5" to take home with a few hitting the 13" mark. We were throwing 11"ers back. All were taken on swimbaits. Here is a picture.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> spfldbassguy,
> 
> I have the perfect drift sock for your yak about 12 inches across, to small for my carrier, get with me sometime and I'll give it to you, I'll put it in the boat so the next time I see a post that your going fishing I'll be sure you get it.
> 
> Sock was given to me for testing purposes, I knew it was way to small for my boat when I got it out of the pkg. as I use 36" ones with my boat and has never been used, so Happy Thanksgiving or Merry Christmas it is yours my friend..............Doc


Hey Doc that's very nice of you and it'll be much appreciated. It definitely sounds like the ticket for my yak. I'm pretty much out there alot as you know from my postings on here and I know you're busy at your shop so let me know when the next time you're hitting the lake and we'll hook up out there. Once again thanks for hooking me up with the drift sock.


----------



## downtime8763

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> "Son-in-law" might be jumping the gun a little. Anyway, I can't think of a better way to get to know the guy dating my daughter than to spend the day fishing with him. The morning bite was hot, but the afternoon bite was up and down. It was every cast in the morning again. We ended up with well over 100 caught and 21 over 11.5" to take home with a few hitting the 13" mark. We were throwing 11"ers back. All were taken on swimbaits. Here is a picture.


Need a date to put on the calender for the wedding and a FISH fry would be a plus a the reception.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Need a date to put on the calender for the wedding and a FISH fry would be a plus a the reception.


I REALLY liked that one!

Hey Jeff, did he call you "POPS" yet???LOL

I'll be out at CJ around 9am this morning...on the bank till 10 and then in the "Henry" after that.


----------



## spfldbassguy

The only thing I got today and it was well worth it. Tried to see if the crappie would hit the ZMAN swimbait Brent gave me awhile back but they wasn't having it. The LM was definitely eating good cause she was chunkier than the pic shows.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Caught this Smallmouth yesterday (small place,TONS of pressure,can't name it on here). Posted the pic cause Brent likes to look at the pretty colorslol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Now Brent don't go cleaning all the crappie outta the lake before I can tie on my crappie stuff again. Gotta leave me a few to catch and release.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Caught this Smallmouth yesterday (small place,TONS of pressure,can't name it on here). Posted the pic cause Brent likes to look at the pretty colorslol.


Congrats Man, Beautiful Fish and very nice pics...that Smallie is gorgeous!


----------



## Intimidator

Took 1/2 day and fished from 10 til 11am for Bass and didn't get a Bite because they all have sore mouths from Steve!
Made it back to the Marina and saw 10 people fishing on the docks...only 3 boats are still docked in the Marina and the Henry was 1 of them. Finally got out at 11:15 and we made our way out and noticed the gas was low...so we decided to stay close to the Marina and anchor in areas we were fishing. We hit a couple areas and found a Nice school of Crappie hanging in 17-20' of water...Had a couple good bites on SS and then changed to BG and they started biting on almost every cast...We ended up both getting a limit to take home and clean. Most of them ranged from 10-11.5 inches...we couldn't get anything bigger, due to Jeff and his Son-In-Law catching them all. Then the wind started blowing hard around 1pm, the lake started white capping and we couldn't keep the anchor from pulling loose...we headed into the Marina in calmer water but only managed 2 dinks out in the middle. We left at 2 pm with 2 nice messes to clean! Overall, not a bad day until the wind picked up!
Good Fishing To All!

Hey Willie, we couldn't find any gulls or the WB for ya! 

Chuck, the Geese are still hiding in the Marina and at the S Breaker Wall!


----------



## cajun willie

Thanks for keeping a look out Brent. Gonna try to make it up there this weekend. Might take Monday and Tuesday also, cant pass up this weather. You gonna be around? Need some crappies for the freezer.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Took 1/2 day and fished from 10 til 11am for Bass and didn't get a Bite because they all have sore mouths from Steve!
> Made it back to the Marina and saw 10 people fishing on the docks...only 3 boats are still docked in the Marina and the Henry was 1 of them. Finally got out at 11:15 and we made our way out and noticed the gas was low...so we decided to stay close to the Marina and anchor in areas we were fishing. We hit a couple areas and found a Nice school of Crappie hanging in 17-20' of water...Had a couple good bites on SS and then changed to BG and they started biting on almost every cast...We ended up both getting a limit to take home and clean. Most of them ranged from 10-11.5 inches...we couldn't get anything bigger, due to Jeff and his Son-In-Law catching them all. Then the wind started blowing hard around 1pm, the lake started white capping and we couldn't keep the anchor from pulling loose...we headed into the Marina in calmer water but only managed 2 dinks out in the middle. We left at 2 pm with 2 nice messes to clean! Overall, not a bad day until the wind picked up!
> Good Fishing To All!
> 
> Hey Willie, we couldn't find any gulls or the WB for ya!
> 
> Chuck, the Geese are still hiding in the Marina and at the S Breaker Wall!


Hey only one had a sore lip after I fished there yesterday,wish it was a few more. Gotta make sure you got gas in the tank before heading out,figure that's rule number 1 or 2 of fishing from a boat,lol. Thought your freezer was good after your last haul? Told ya it was supposed to be windier as the day went on,gotta check the Weather Channel once in awhile,lol.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey only one had a sore lip after I fished there yesterday,wish it was a few more. Gotta make sure you got gas in the tank before heading out,figure that's rule number 1 or 2 of fishing from a boat,lol. Thought your freezer was good after your last haul? Told ya it was supposed to be windier as the day went on,gotta check the Weather Channel once in awhile,lol.


Well, it wasn't my boat...after he had me check the tanks, my bunghole was puckered the rest of the day!
We've been baking alot of fish lately....quick and easy!
When I checked the night before it was only suppose to be a 5 MPH wind...I forgot they can't predict more than 2 hours ahead of time!LOL


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Brent, check your e-mail.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Well, it wasn't my boat...after he had me check the tanks, my bunghole was puckered the rest of the day!
> We've been baking alot of fish lately....quick and easy!
> When I checked the night before it was only suppose to be a 5 MPH wind...I forgot they can't predict more than 2 hours ahead of time!LOL


Well you make sure to ask him to check before he heads to the lake next time you all head out in the Henry.

You're wise enough in your advanced age to know that the weather people only get it right half the time if they're lucky.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Figured I'd head this morning to get in a little fishing before I had to go pay some bills and figured I'd try the deeper water areas on the west side of the lake. If it wasn't for Brent and his buddy catching all the crappie in the lake I woulda caught more than the two dinks that I didlol. Atleast I'm not smelling skunky right now.


----------



## Intimidator

Just had my shortest fishing trip since Spring...Had the "itch" so I decided to take my lunch at CJ. Pulled up to a spot I haven't fished in a while and decided to try a place I had caught NICE Crappies before...casted twice and nothing..I knew I didn't have more than 45 mins so I headed down to the "Honey-Hole". Two minutes later and on the first cast I landed a 22" Gator. Caught him on a Silver Flash 3.5 inch Swing Impact and a NP Shad jig head (#1 sickle hook).
I knew I didn't have any more time to fish, since I had to take it home and put it on ice until I get off work. So it ended up a short lunch but well worth it.
Since Jeff sent out that nice Baked fish recipe today...the Gator may just be supper! Just get out...the fish are hungry!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Way to take advantage of a few minutes! Gotta luv it when you can score on ur lunch break!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

My brother and I went out the other night for about an hour. He was tossing a rattle trap, I said, no way you are going to catch anything on that out here. About 10 minutes later, BAM, 18.5 EYE, then about 10 minutes after that, BAM, myself into a 19 EYE and much thicker than his. They tasted great that night in some Drakes and oil with some nice Craft Beer. I had a Unibroue Trois Pistoles, Two Brothers Hop Juice, and Four Friends Hopsy Turvy.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Joe so you was finally able to show your brother that there are indeed fish to be caught in CJ,way too go bud.

Hey we all know those rattletraps don't work on any body of water.

Nice pics as well,now if Brent would only be able to keep a camera or phone intact we might actually get some pics from him as well.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Probably gonna hit the lake in the morning and freeze my buttcheeks off and hopefully get into some fish. If anyone happens to see an "Eskimo" fishing from the bank that'd probably be me. Hopefully the cold temps will have everyone at home sitting in their cozy n warm houses and I'll have the lake to myself.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> My brother and I went out the other night for about an hour. He was tossing a rattle trap, I said, no way you are going to catch anything on that out here. About 10 minutes later, BAM, 18.5 EYE, then about 10 minutes after that, BAM, myself into a 19 EYE and much thicker than his. They tasted great that night in some Drakes and oil with some nice Craft Beer. I had a Unibroue Trois Pistoles, Two Brothers Hop Juice, and Four Friends Hopsy Turvy.


VERY NICE, BUD! Was that his first Gator??
Were you in Ash's area!??
Sounds like you had a pretty nice dinner! CONGRATS


----------



## Intimidator

Been having too much weekend family stuff so I'm taking Monday and Tuesday off and will be fishin' both days with "The Mad Cajun"...I'lll get to listen to his LSU rants for awhile and then hopefully we can catch some fish!!!LOL.....LSU #1, but GO BUCKS, OH-IO!
Good Fishing To ALL!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Nice job on the eyes!

I've had a silver rattle trap for 20 years almost and haven't even gotten a nibble on it. Only lure I can't catch anything on. Not even sure why I still have the thing lol. Maybe I'll try to break the curse.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Been having too much weekend family stuff so I'm taking Monday and Tuesday off and will be fishin' both days with "The Mad Cajun"...I'lll get to listen to his LSU rants for awhile and then hopefully we can catch some fish!!!LOL.....LSU #1, but GO BUCKS, OH-IO!
> Good Fishing To ALL!


Yeah,yeah,yeah that's always your "excuse" when it's cold outside (too much family stuff,blah,blah,blah). Now you know that you better keep your phone on because Paco from Mexico is gonna be calling with more issues down there,lol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Unlike the wussy (Intimidator) I decided to brave the 37 degree temp this morning and hit the lake. Just like I figured,had the place to myself except for a few boats that I spotted way off in the distance. Started off fishing " flats" but with the water level down like it is that area is way too shallow right now to be productive in the chillier mornings (might be better off toward the afternoon though). So I moved over to try some deeper water and test my skills. Was throwing stuff for bass and stuff for crappies and ended up catching only one LM. Measured out at 13'' and it looked like a big ol' Gator tried to make him a meal, had flesh showing on top and a nasty bloody wound on the bottom section near its tail. Lil guy's lucky to still be swimming around for another day. Wounds looked very fresh and I never seen one Heron around so that's why I'm thinking it was a "Gator attack". Coulda been from one of the Flatheads or Blues that aren't in there but I'm betting Gator. I did try the MBR area with nothing came from there but did see a few more folks putting their boats in for a day on the water.


----------



## homebrew

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> My brother and I went out the other night for about an hour. He was tossing a rattle trap, I said, no way you are going to catch anything on that out here. About 10 minutes later, BAM, 18.5 EYE, then about 10 minutes after that, BAM, myself into a 19 EYE and much thicker than his. They tasted great that night in some Drakes and oil with some nice Craft Beer. I had a Unibroue Trois Pistoles, Two Brothers Hop Juice, and Four Friends Hopsy Turvy.


Hey man, nice fish, but even BETTER beer. I'm glad to see someone out there knows what to drink!


----------



## fishnforlife

Made a run out there sat evn.. wind was constsnt so we dropped a sock in scored over 60 crappie only 6-8 keepers though....2 16 inch eyes 2 channels both over 12 inchs ......was just killin time so it was a catch and release day


----------



## spfldbassguy

fishnforlife said:


> Made a run out there sat evn.. wind was constsnt so we dropped a sock in scored over 60 crappie only 6-8 keepers though....2 16 inch eyes 2 channels both over 12 inchs ......was just killin time so it was a catch and release day


Nice way to kill some time on a saturday evening. Sorry about not stopping over the other day, I had lotsa junk going on.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished the west side of the lake this morning and came away :S. Moved over to the east side and came away :S again,oh well that's how it goes out there once in awhile. Man I stink I better go shower before work to get this stink off me.


----------



## Intimidator

Cajun Willie and I met up with Crazy4SM and Adam (HolyFisherman) at 8 this morning for some Crappie fishing. We all fished together and for awhile we were catching alot of Crappie...Jeff kept blocking Willie from the Prime locations and Adam and I were picking off whatever we could from the back of both boats! Willie kept several 10.5 thru 12 inchers for supper and Jeff did the same. Bill is now also part of the Keitech Clan! Things slowed around noonish and Bill and I went to the Cajun Cliff and right away I caught a 13" Smallie and a 11" LM, Bill caught a 11" LM and a nice Channel cat and then we caught a couple Crappie...things slowed again and we went back out to Jeff and Adam...Things were slow the rest of the day, we would catch 1 or 2 and then nothing...we covered alot of water and fish are everywhere along the bottom, but getting them to bite was doable but tough!
Only a couple other boats out but several bank fishermen...water started out at 49 but made it up to 53 degrees when we left at 4pm.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Cajun Willie and I met up with Crazy4SM and Adam (HolyFisherman) at 8 this morning for some Crappie fishing. We all fished together and for awhile we were catching alot of Crappie...Jeff kept blocking Willie from the Prime locations and Adam and I were picking off whatever we could from the back of both boats! Willie kept several 10.5 thru 12 inchers for supper and Jeff did the same. Bill is now also part of the Keitech Clan! Things slowed around noonish and Bill and I went to the Cajun Cliff and right away I caught a 13" Smallie and a 11" LM, Bill caught a 11" LM and a nice Channel cat and then we caught a couple Crappie...things slowed again and we went back out to Jeff and Adam...Things were slow the rest of the day, we would catch 1 or 2 and then nothing...we covered alot of water and fish are everywhere along the bottom, but getting them to bite was doable but tough!
> Only a couple other boats out but several bank fishermen...water started out at 49 but made it up to 53 degrees when we left at 4pm.


Sounds like you guys had some fun out there,think I saw you all way out there in the middle of the lake.


----------



## sisezz73

Any update on the current water temps? Needing to get out this week.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Yesterday, Monday 11/7/11, water temp was 50. Crappie bite is best in the morning and slows down in the afternoon. Let us know how you do. May be a bit windy out there! Oh yea, they have dropped the water level way down. The web site says it is only 2.2 feet below summer pool, but there is no way that is right. Be careful out there because even CJ has some underwater hazards when the water is this low.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent what gives,where's the report on your unfortunate accident involving your rod n reel? Don't want to hear all the jokes that would ensue?


----------



## Intimidator

Started my Tuesday fishing at 7:30am at "Ashley's Gator Den"...on my second and third casts I caught a 6 inch and a 10 inch LM, then it took 2 more casts and I landed a 16 inch Gator...everything was caught on a 3.5" Silver flash Keitech. Not being greedy, I left to take the Gator to the truck. 
Decide once I got there to move, so I had to make a quick run for ice to keep Mr Gator cool...as I parked at my next spot (Cajun Cliff) I ran into the "BlueGill Brotherhood" and I walked with them and fished close enough so we could talk and laugh! The weather warmed quickly (heading toward 70) and we were all peeling clothes and laughing at each others "Long-Johns"...I didn't think they still made them with "trap-doors"!LOL
The lake was dead calm, no boats out and only a few "Bankers". I had not had a bite in a half hour but never stopped laughing the whole time, so I decided to move down farther toward the cliff...I stepped on a big rock that gave way and down I went. Luckily "The Brotherhood" missed the fall but my favorite pole was snapped in half.
I had taken my other poles out the night before so I could get water softner salt for the winter and never put them back in (stupid) so I had to go home. I put the Gator on ice grabbed my poles, seen we had mail, so I stopped to find that Santa had brought me some new fishing lures for my early Christmas (since I have been such a GOOD boy) and headed back with my NEW Kaotik chatterbaits in hand (Now Lucky).
Went to the MBR and Marina looking for Bass, by this time there were 7 boats out and alot more "Banker's" especially fishing on the docks. The water temp was 53 degrees and the wind was picking up...but still nice. I stayed till 11 at the Marina and didn't have a bite.... so, I decided to hit Clark Lake...Good Choice!
The lake was calm and the Bass liked the Kaotik's...I ended up with 13 LM and all were 11 to 13 inches...all were caught shallow (thanks to the Sun for warming the shallows for the Bass).
The day was a roller coaster but it was just good to be out and be able to enjoy the nice weather!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Started my Tuesday fishing at 7:30am at "Ashley's Gator Den"...on my second and third casts I caught a 6 inch and a 10 inch LM, then it took 2 more casts and I landed a 16 inch Gator...everything was caught on a 3.5" Silver flash Keitech. Not being greedy, I left to take the Gator to the truck.
> Decide once I got there to move, so I had to make a quick run for ice to keep Mr Gator cool...as I parked at my next spot (Cajun Cliff) I ran into the "BlueGill Brotherhood" and I walked with them and fished close enough so we could talk and laugh! The weather warmed quickly (heading toward 70) and we were all peeling clothes and laughing at each others "Long-Johns"...I didn't think they still made them with "trap-doors"!LOL
> The lake was dead calm, no boats out and only a few "Bankers". I had not had a bite in a half hour but never stopped laughing the whole time, so I decided to move down farther toward the cliff...I stepped on a big rock that gave way and down I went. Luckily "The Brotherhood" missed the fall but my favorite pole was snapped in half.
> I had taken my other poles out the night before so I could get water softner salt for the winter and never put them back in (stupid) so I had to go home. I put the Gator on ice grabbed my poles, seen we had mail, so I stopped to find that Santa had brought me some new fishing lures for my early Christmas (since I have been such a GOOD boy) and headed back with my NEW Kaotik chatterbaits in hand (Now Lucky).
> Went to the MBR and Marina looking for Bass, by this time there were 7 boats out and alot more "Banker's" especially fishing on the docks. The water temp was 53 degrees and the wind was picking up...but still nice. I stayed till 11 at the Marina and didn't have a bite.... so, I decided to hit Clark Lake...Good Choice!
> The lake was calm and the Bass liked the Kaotik's...I ended up with 13 LM and all were 11 to 13 inches...all were caught shallow (thanks to the Sun for warming the shallows for the Bass).
> The day was a roller coaster but it was just good to be out and be able to enjoy the nice weather!
> Good Fishing To All!


Let's see,you've fallen into the lake and almost seen the light. Then you fall and snap a rod in half,what's next? I'm sure I'm forgetting a few other things that's happened to you out there so I'm thinking you need to call that number on TV to get the Life Alert thing (help I've fallen and I can't get up). Where's this so called "Mountain Goat'' thing been out this year?

Nice job on catching them LM,better give a big assist to the sun for helping out a little bit. So I take it you like the new chatterbaits you purchased? It's looking like it's supposed to be a bit colder this weekend so I'm sure you're gonna be doing "family stuff" again and won't be out lol.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Let's see,you've fallen into the lake and almost seen the light. Then you fall and snap a rod in half,what's next? I'm sure I'm forgetting a few other things that's happened to you out there so I'm thinking you need to call that number on TV to get the Life Alert thing (help I've fallen and I can't get up). Where's this so called "Mountain Goat'' thing been out this year?
> 
> Nice job on catching them LM,better give a big assist to the sun for helping out a little bit. So I take it you like the new chatterbaits you purchased? It's looking like it's supposed to be a bit colder this weekend so I'm sure you're gonna be doing "family stuff" again and won't be out lol.


Yep! You know that saying about "walking and chewing gum" well I can't walk and laugh, or walk and try to pick up a fish, or talk and fish...my Old feeble mind can only focus on 1 thing at a time!LOL
Dang-It, my "Mountain Goating" has been letting me down this year...but at least I get a NEW pole. I may look into the LIFE ALERT if this keeps up....I wonder if they make an indestructable version!
You'll like those Chatters and they have nice colors...the Smoke Shad and Crappie were the ticket!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Yep! You know that saying about "walking and chewing gum" well I can't walk and laugh, or walk and try to pick up a fish, or talk and fish...my Old feeble mind can only focus on 1 thing at a time!LOL
> Dang-It, my "Mountain Goating" has been letting me down this year...but at least I get a NEW pole. I may look into the LIFE ALERT if this keeps up....I wonder if they make an indestructable version!
> You'll like those Chatters and they have nice colors...the Smoke Shad and Crappie were the ticket!


Yeah you definitely can't talk n fish at the same time. I'm sure they could make you an indestrucible model to carry.,lol.


----------



## Fish G3

Hey intimidator what made you want to try those chatterbaits by Kaotik?


----------



## fishnforlife

we sat in at 330 yesterday aftrnoon cold and windy!!!!we trolled the deep water and offered them eyes evrthng we had in our boxes with no luck,,,the last 45 mins of daylight we thru the sock in wrkd jigs until dark a cpl nice pick-ups but still nuthn in the boat (full moon didnt help us a bit):S:S:S


----------



## Intimidator

Fish G3 said:


> Hey intimidator what made you want to try those chatterbaits by Kaotik?


I have used Chatterbaits in the past (SK Pure Poison) and somehow forgot about them. Then SpfldBassGuy got me fishing them again and I realized how fun, versatile, and deadly they were especially for all the NIGHT fishing we were doing. 

I didn't realize most companies quit making them until I tried to buy replacements for the micros that I was using for SM.

Then I just started looking on-line for someone who made Chatters and then started looking for ones that didn't rust out or break the first time you used them! Kaotik uses stainless blades with holes (to make bubbles) and nice hooks, their skirts and heads come in VERY NICE colors (Crappie, Shad, Smoke Shad, and then the normal colors). I do not like the trailers they use but my Keitech's work perfectly...I had to peel some paint off the metal piece that holds the blade to the head but other than that they work GREAT!


----------



## Intimidator

Cajun Willie and I decided to "Man Up" and go fishin' in the Bitter Cold and Wind! We wussed out alittle and stayed away from the main Lake and wanted to try our luck yesterday in the Wind Protected "Small Shallow Water"...We started at Ashley's Gator Pond and Willie caught a cute 5" LM on a 3" crank....we worked the whole area back to the Dam and that's little Bass was the only bite we had. We were able to witness a huge SM busting topwater and something even bigger busting topwater near the second Dam. 
Hey, we had fun Chatting for a couple hours and we got out to enjoy nature and the FRIGID TEMPS!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

fishnforlife said:


> we sat in at 330 yesterday aftrnoon cold and windy!!!!we trolled the deep water and offered them eyes evrthng we had in our boxes with no luck,,,the last 45 mins of daylight we thru the sock in wrkd jigs until dark a cpl nice pick-ups but still nuthn in the boat (full moon didnt help us a bit):S:S:S


The FULL moon didn't help me yesterday either!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent I thought there was an odor of skunkiness coming from the direction of your house yesterdaylol. I'm sure you'll say it was because you was freezing and talking that you was S-K-U-N-K-E-D,lol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

fishnforlife said:


> we sat in at 330 yesterday aftrnoon cold and windy!!!!we trolled the deep water and offered them eyes evrthng we had in our boxes with no luck,,,the last 45 mins of daylight we thru the sock in wrkd jigs until dark a cpl nice pick-ups but still nuthn in the boat (full moon didnt help us a bit):S:S:S


Hey man that's how it goes sometimes,what fun would it be if we caught something everytime out? Hope you showered and got that skunky smell of ya toolol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Decided to try my skills out earlier today in all the wind and see if I could actually land something. Was out for about 45min. and caught 1 dinky little crappie (5'') on a 1/32oz black jighead with a black curly tailed grub. Lost it two casts later to the rocks as well as 1 other lure. Seen a few others out there braving the winds and only seen the one guy straight across from me catch a little dink as well. Atleast I didn't get skunked and it was just nice to get back out after a week of no fishing. I'm really not looking forward to the upcoming ice period but it gives me time to reorganize and restock. Oh BTW I fished the marina for anyone who cares. (Wonder if that'senough info for all the ones who bash this thread and those of us that post in it)


----------



## helios

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walleyejigger

not enough info what size grub was u using and how deep was you fishing and how wa you working the jig ?  . if you need jig heads let me know i make a lot of jigs . i go through so many i started making them years back . i have a lot of styled of heads


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> not enough info what size grub was u using and how deep was you fishing and how wa you working the jig ?  . if you need jig heads let me know i make a lot of jigs . i go through so many i started making them years back . i have a lot of styled of heads


He loses so many jigs that he could keep you making them for a lifetime....please tell him that you make weedless ones also! Oh, that's right, he somehow even loses them!!!LOL 
I have never seen a person that catches so many fish on jigs...and can lose so many jigs!LOL I break electronics and he loses jigs! hee hee


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> He loses so many jigs that he could keep you making them for a lifetime....please tell him that you make weedless ones also! Oh, that's right, he somehow even loses them!!!LOL
> I have never seen a person that catches so many fish on jigs...and can lose so many jigs!LOL I break electronics and he loses jigs! hee hee


Weedless doesn't mean "rockless". I've never lost a jig to any sort of weeds just to all those legendary rock fish. The way I see it is as such,can't catch 'em if you're not getting it to where they're holding at. 

Replacing all the lost jigheads and soft plastics is still way,way,way CHEAPER than replacing all the electronics you've managed to break,lol. I bet you could keep Best Buy or Radio Shack in business for the next 50 years if you replaced all the stuff you've broken......hahahhahahhaahahhahahhahaahhahaa

Oh BTW,replaced that broken rod yet? LMAO


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Weedless doesn't mean "rockless". I've never lost a jig to any sort of weeds just to all those legendary rock fish. The way I see it is as such,can't catch 'em if you're not getting it to where they're holding at.
> 
> Replacing all the lost jigheads and soft plastics is still way,way,way CHEAPER than replacing all the electronics you've managed to break,lol. I bet you could keep Best Buy or Radio Shack in business for the next 50 years if you replaced all the stuff you've broken......hahahhahahhaahahhahahhahaahhahaa
> 
> Oh BTW,replaced that broken rod yet? LMAO


LMAO...Now, that was funny...I don't care who you are!LOL


----------



## walleyejigger

ok ineed to make a snagless jig and a indestructable electronic device for brent and i will be rich


----------



## spfldbassguy

walleyejigger said:


> ok ineed to make a snagless jig and a indestructable electronic device for brent and i will be rich


You'd be like the Jeffersons,moving on up because I need a snagless jighead and he needs an electronic device that could withstand Godzillalol.


----------



## Intimidator

Due to work issues with our Mexican Plant again, I had a very short 20 min Brunch today at "Ashley's Gator Den"!! 
Ended up with 2 short (8-9") LM and (2) dink crappies. Only used the Black top/silver glitter bottom (3.5") Keitech Swing Impact swimmer with a 1/16oz #1 sickle from my buddy NP! The jig head is thinner than other fish heads and is hammered (like scales)...it is painted red on the chin, with a black stripe on the top of the head, with yellow eyes with a black pupil, the entire head is clear coated to keep the hammered area shiney...I custom ordered this in 1/16 and 1/8th oz...both with a #1 super sharp Sickle hook! (Is this enough info???)LOL
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Due to work issues with our Mexican Plant again, I had a very short 20 min Brunch today at "Ashley's Gator Den"!!
> Ended up with 2 short (8-9") LM and (2) dink crappies. Only used the Black top/silver glitter bottom (3.5") Keitech Swing Impact swimmer with a 1/16oz #1 sickle from my buddy NP! The jig head is thinner than other fish heads and is hammered (like scales)...it is painted red on the chin, with a black stripe on the top of the head, with yellow eyes with a black pupil, the entire head is clear coated to keep the hammered area shiney...I custom ordered this in 1/16 and 1/8th oz...both with a #1 super sharp Sickle hook! (Is this enough info???)LOL
> Good Fishing To All!


Yeah I'd definitely say that's enough info.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished the dam area this morning for around an hour and all I could manage to land was a dink 6'' crappie. Thguac no a cimim wonnim.....is that code


----------



## homebrew

Intimidator said:


> Due to work issues with our Mexican Plant again, I had a very short 20 min Brunch today at "Ashley's Gator Den"!!
> Ended up with 2 short (8-9") LM and (2) dink crappies. Only used the Black top/silver glitter bottom (3.5") Keitech Swing Impact swimmer with a 1/16oz #1 sickle from my buddy NP! The jig head is thinner than other fish heads and is hammered (like scales)...it is painted red on the chin, with a black stripe on the top of the head, with yellow eyes with a black pupil, the entire head is clear coated to keep the hammered area shiney...I custom ordered this in 1/16 and 1/8th oz...both with a #1 super sharp Sickle hook! (Is this enough info???)LOL
> Good Fishing To All!


You had me at 2 short LM and 2 dink crappie!  WHAT DID HE USE TO CATCH THOSE???!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff (Crazy4SM) called me today and said he was having withdrawals and wanted to fish one last time before it got too cold and he put the boat up! I was having another disaster at work so I told him I'd meet him after work. He got to CJ around 10:30am and I called him about 12:30, he already had 30+ Crappie and several in the livewell....now I was starting to get "itchy" to get out there...I finally got out to CJ about 1:30 and Jeff had caught 54 Crappie...Man, I was ready for ACTION!
Jeff had his ICE Fishing SUIT on and said he was comfortable....he did not tell me how cold it was...I kinda got the feeling I was in trouble!
On the ride out to "Crappie Paradise" I got COLD! I had my work clothes on (thin pants, socks, shirt) and my Crappie Sweatshirt...I was dressed for 60 to 70 degrees!LOL
The water temp was 49 to 50 degrees, the wind was blowing, the water was white capping on and off!
Jeff started catching Crappie, he was warm! I was not catching Crappie, I was froze!
Snot was freezing on my face, my eyes were watering, my teeth were chattering...when I would wipe my nose, a Crappie would bite, by the time my frozen mind would tell my frozen body to reel...it was off!
When I would wipe my eyes to see, a Crappie would bite, by the time my frozen mind would tell my frozen body to reel...it was off! Are we seeing a pattern yet???
My hands, feet, face, body, was numb...frost-bitten! I could not function....and my buddy at the front of the boat...just laughed...and caught fish! And caught fish...my buddy Jeff who was as warm "as a bug in a rug" caught 27 more fish...I know I missed more than that...my mind and body could not react...I was froze...And I laughed as I continued to miss fish after fish...one good bite and I could not set the hook, I was froze and miserable, while my buddy, my friend, continued to catch fish and laugh at me being SKUNKED!
We finally ended the day and my friend Jeff had a Nice mess of Crappie to clean (16 or 18) he caught 81 Crappie on Silver Shad, Bluegill, and Smoke/silver. It was Fun to watch him since I was SKUNKED!
Good Fishing To All!.....I WILL RETURN!LOL


----------



## Tin Guppy

I guess its time you invested in some serious warm gear and keep it in the truck from nov. 1 - april 15. Thats if your going try to keep fishing, its always easier to take it off if you don't need it. Just my 2 cents


----------



## walleyejigger

i cant belive that as hardcore fisherman you are that you would go unprepaired i am lost for words


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> Due to work issues with our Mexican Plant again, I had a very short 20 min Brunch today at "Ashley's Gator Den"!!
> Ended up with 2 short (8-9") LM and (2) dink crappies. Only used the Black top/silver glitter bottom (3.5") Keitech Swing Impact swimmer with a 1/16oz #1 sickle from my buddy NP! The jig head is thinner than other fish heads and is hammered (like scales)...it is painted red on the chin, with a black stripe on the top of the head, with yellow eyes with a black pupil, the entire head is clear coated to keep the hammered area shiney...I custom ordered this in 1/16 and 1/8th oz...both with a #1 super sharp Sickle hook! (Is this enough info???)LOL
> Good Fishing To All!


How many hammered spots are on it? What shade of red? I am still having trouble picturing this one


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I was there and I am speechless also. I could not believe Brent couldn't hook a fish. I am always telling him to set the hook and he simply replies, "I don't need to because I use braid and they hook themselves". I guess he was too cold to turn the handle today. Of course, those crappie knew when he is trying to wipe the frozen snot from his upper lip. They are tricky little fellas. Anyway, I ended up with a couple of meals that should get by until ice fishing starts.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent,
1.) For someone in todays modern world with all the weather forecasts out there you woulda thought you woulda been better prepared.
2.) For someone with a prestigious college degree you woulda thought you woulda been better prepared.
3.) I woulda left the snot right where it was and ACTUALLY landed something even if it was just an old shoe.
4.) You smell skunky
5.) One last thing,hahahahaahahhaahaahhahhhhahhahahahahahhahhahahaha......hahaahhahahahahahha...............hahahahahhah...hahaahaha..hahahahahahahahahahhahahaahhahahhhahahaahhaahahahahahahahahaaaaahhhhahahahahhahaaaa.


----------



## Intimidator

Thanks, to all of you who replied and A Special THANKS to those who didn't! 

I went home and built a fire and it took most of the night for heat to finally reach my Core again! I warmed slowly and I don't think I have any damaging or lasting effects from the FROSTBITELOL

I now have My UA COLDGEAR in the truck....a hard lesson learned...but, if SOMEONE (Jeff) would have told me it was that cold and that they (Jeff) had their (Jeff) ICE FISHING GEAR ON, I could have stopped by the house first to get my warm stuff on...but NO!!!!! Especially since he (Jeff) knew I hadn't been outside or seen the news because of all the trouble I was having at work.....Thanks BUDDY (Jeff)!!!LOL


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Boy did I get a laugh out of that post. I actually did you a favor by not telling you to dress warmly. You admitted to getting bite after bite. Why did you get bit so often? Because of the awesome action you were imparting to the bait. With every shiver and quiver from your cold body you were giving a new action to your swimbait and the fish couldn't stand it. They were all over your jig. Your only downfall was that you failed to set the hook and I've been telling you about that problem all year. You shoud be thanking me for getting you all those bites. What more could I have done except to jump up and down in the front of the boat in hopes that the rocking motion would set the hook for you.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Thanks, to all of you who replied and A Special THANKS to those who didn't!
> 
> I went home and built a fire and it took most of the night for heat to finally reach my Core again! I warmed slowly and I don't think I have any damaging or lasting effects from the FROSTBITELOL
> 
> I now have My UA COLDGEAR in the truck....a hard lesson learned...but, if SOMEONE (Jeff) would have told me it was that cold and that they (Jeff) had their (Jeff) ICE FISHING GEAR ON, I could have stopped by the house first to get my warm stuff on...but NO!!!!! Especially since he (Jeff) knew I hadn't been outside or seen the news because of all the trouble I was having at work.....Thanks BUDDY (Jeff)!!!LOL


There's a trend in your post here and it's as follows, it was Jeffs' fault and it was "work problems" that caused you to get:S. What I didn't read was,"man I was a bonehead today and that's why I couldn't catch anything except for snot rockets and frostbite". Man up wuss,lol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Boy did I get a laugh out of that post. I actually did you a favor by not telling you to dress warmly. You admitted to getting bite after bite. Why did you get bit so often? Because of the awesome action you were imparting to the bait. With every shiver and quiver from your cold body you were giving a new action to your swimbait and the fish couldn't stand it. They were all over your jig. Your only downfall was that you failed to set the hook and I've been telling you about that problem all year. You shoud be thanking me for getting you all those bites. What more could I have done except to jump up and down in the front of the boat in hopes that the rocking motion would set the hook for you.


See you was just trying to help a fella out and look at how you're repaid. Where's his gratitude that you was such an excellent host? He really should be thanking you for trying to help him to catch fish,have fun,and enjoy the outdoors but no he wants to blame you. Sheeshlol. I tell ya you just don't know about people sometimeslol.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Boy did I get a laugh out of that post. I actually did you a favor by not telling you to dress warmly. You admitted to getting bite after bite. Why did you get bit so often? Because of the awesome action you were imparting to the bait. With every shiver and quiver from your cold body you were giving a new action to your swimbait and the fish couldn't stand it. They were all over your jig. Your only downfall was that you failed to set the hook and I've been telling you about that problem all year. You shoud be thanking me for getting you all those bites. What more could I have done except to jump up and down in the front of the boat in hopes that the rocking motion would set the hook for you.


You know what?? Since you started hangin' around me, you've developed a very nice sense of humor!LOL I like that!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> See you was just trying to help a fella out and look at how you're repaid. Where's his gratitude that you was such an excellent host? He really should be thanking you for trying to help him to catch fish,have fun,and enjoy the outdoors but no he wants to blame you. Sheeshlol. I tell ya you just don't know about people sometimeslol.


Jeff said his ICE SUIT floats, he said besides being warm it will float 2-3 guys.
At the end when he was really ribbing me....thoughts were going through my mind to see if he actually would float! But I was frozen to the chair!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

ON A MORE SOMBER NOTE:

Doc's Father-In-Law (Lynn's Father) "Pops", passed away on Monday. The family is dealing with his passing as best they can! 

Please, keep them in your Thoughts and Prayers!


----------



## Intimidator

Due to the Aromatic Stench of Pepe' Le Pew that has followed me since yesterday...Thanks to Jeff...I decided to "Man-Up", get back on the horse, and go to CJ after work to right the wrong from yesterday!
It was bitter out but I had my Cold Gear, the wind was howling from the West, the lake was white-capped!!
Cajun Cliff was my best chance to clear the smell and my conscious...it took 14 casts but finally I pulled a nice 10 inch Crappie from the water....since my work was done and I was cold, I headed back to the truck....relieved that the stench was gone and I could still catch a Crappie!LOL
At least I'll be able to sleep tonight!LOL
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Doc, sorry for your loss. I pray that you and your family will find peace and give thanks for "Pops" life during the holiday season.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Intimidator said:


> Due to the Aromatic Stench of Pepe' Le Pew that has followed me since yesterday...Thanks to Jeff...I decided to "Man-Up", get back on the horse, and go to CJ after work to right the wrong from yesterday!
> It was bitter out but I had my Cold Gear, the wind was howling from the West, the lake was white-capped!!
> Cajun Cliff was my best chance to clear the smell and my conscious...it took 14 casts but finally I pulled a nice 10 inch Crappie from the water....since my work was done and I was cold, I headed back to the truck....relieved that the stench was gone and I could still catch a Crappie!LOL
> At least I'll be able to sleep tonight!LOL
> Good Fishing To All!


Glad to hear all is right in the world again. You had me worried yesterday. BTW, I called today and the marina said they couldn't winterize my boat until the end of the month so I said I will keep it until then. You know what that means!!!! Maybe another day on the water:Banane05: if the wind will co-operate with my schedule.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Due to the Aromatic Stench of Pepe' Le Pew that has followed me since yesterday...Thanks to Jeff...I decided to "Man-Up", get back on the horse, and go to CJ after work to right the wrong from yesterday!
> It was bitter out but I had my Cold Gear, the wind was howling from the West, the lake was white-capped!!
> Cajun Cliff was my best chance to clear the smell and my conscious...it took 14 casts but finally I pulled a nice 10 inch Crappie from the water....since my work was done and I was cold, I headed back to the truck....relieved that the stench was gone and I could still catch a Crappie!LOL
> At least I'll be able to sleep tonight!LOL
> Good Fishing To All!


Well,well,well you can STILL catch a fish every now & then,glad to see you still can function after "surviving" your case of "frostbite",lol.


----------



## Intimidator

Hey, we're actually over 3000 posts....amazing!
It's almost time for you "ICE GUYS" to start posting again! That way all of us that have turned in our "Man Cards" can live vicariously through you!LOL
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!!!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Braved the wind today and hit the marina with a buddy. We fished the docks after gills and crappie... only dink crappie but took home a baker's dozen gills handsize or bigger. All caught vertical jigging with.... thats right ice gear. Will post a pic when I get home.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Braved the wind today and hit the marina with a buddy. We fished the docks after gills and crappie... only dink crappie but took home a baker's dozen gills handsize or bigger. All caught vertical jigging with.... thats right ice gear. Will post a pic when I get home.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's a nice mess of 'gills....Congrats!
You "ICE GUYS" are Killin' me!LOL


----------



## easytobeme03

let me start by saying thank you to OGF and the moderators for allowing this thread to remain open for so long. ... Thank you to the people who post and those who view this thread that still after 3000 post's still provides valid and useful information to the conditions and action on Mother C.J.,, Thank you to all those that contribute to the continued information that benefits our local fishery .


----------



## Salmonid

I took Lowell out yesterday but the day was horrible.. started off when I broke my fender on the trailer pulling out of the garage, then got on the water and got a few hts and had 3 little cats in the livewell and then I realized we were drifting way to fast and realized i lost my brand freaking new drift sock, ( Knot in harness came undone) so if anyone finds a brand spanking new 36" Lindy Drift control sock out there, Ill give a small reward for it. It should be along the campgroundsouth shore with the 40 MPH gusts we had yesterday, it was a washout and I appreciate Lowell putting up with my shitty attitude for the bad day i was having...LOL Im really not over it yet but tomorrow at Eastwood Lk for a few hrs may help.. will have to see. 
Salmonid


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> let me start by saying thank you to OGF and the moderators for allowing this thread to remain open for so long. ... Thank you to the people who post and those who view this thread that still after 3000 post's still provides valid and useful information to the conditions and action on Mother C.J.,, Thank you to all those that contribute to the continued information that benefits our local fishery .


Didn't know you was so sentimental Don. It's amazing that this thread has had all the responses it has but I believe it's gone on for this long because we ( the ones who fish and post most details) have kept it civil and respectfull. There's been a few clowns that have tried to derail this thread but they've thankfully shut their traps (atleast for now). Alot of us have met and become fishing buddies because of this thread and that's fantastic. Alot of us have shared every detail (mostly) of our excursions out there. We've shared stories of hilarity,grief,weather issues,accidents and everything in between. There's no reason why this can't last another 3,000 posts. Jesus it is probably the longest running thread and the one with the most posts in it. As long as we keep our cool there's no reason OGF and its MODS will have to shut it down.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I guess it's supposed to be windy again today but I've gotta get back out and get some fishing in either at CJ or somewhere else. The itch is driving me nuts. Hopefully by the late afternoon hours the weather will have calmed down just a bit (can't fault a fella for dreaming right).


----------



## walleyejigger

Salmonid said:


> I took Lowell out yesterday but the day was horrible.. started off when I broke my fender on the trailer pulling out of the garage, then got on the water and got a few hts and had 3 little cats in the livewell and then I realized we were drifting way to fast and realized i lost my brand freaking new drift sock, ( Knot in harness came undone) so if anyone finds a brand spanking new 36" Lindy Drift control sock out there, Ill give a small reward for it. It should be along the campgroundsouth shore with the 40 MPH gusts we had yesterday, it was a washout and I appreciate Lowell putting up with my shitty attitude for the bad day i was having...LOL Im really not over it yet but tomorrow at Eastwood Lk for a few hrs may help.. will have to see.
> Salmonid


what does the fender look like i busted one on my and had to buy 2 so i have a extrs one . if it will fit i will make you a good deal on it


----------



## Salmonid

Walleyer Jigger, PM me your email and Ill send you a Picture, its a plastic fender ( that forms over some supports) with steps on the front, back and top, with side markers on the front and rear. 
I havent even begun to start looking for that but figure it wil be hard, its a shorelander trailer.

Lowell, agreed, we will get out on the ice sooner then most think, Ha ha

Salmonid


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tried the creek first and nothing (water's a tad lower than I expected) so I moved to a different location. Tried "Cajun Flats" but nothing again so I moved again. This time I went to the MBR area and finally got the skunk off of me. Only landed two dink crappie but atleast it was something caught. Both was caught on a 3'' swimbait ticking the rocks.


----------



## Intimidator

I went hiking yesterday morning and this morning in the areas Steve and I scouted last year at this time, had a nice wind break both days. Only managed 2 LM yesterday and 2 more today on jigs and swimmers running the slow in the shallows. All 4 of the LM were 11-12 inchers. Man, CJ has a nice population of that size...hopefully they can continue to grow!
All that hiking has worn me out...now that it is raining, I'm gonna take a long nap!LOL
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## walleyejigger

spfldbassguy said:


> Tried the creek first and nothing (water's a tad lower than I expected) so I moved to a different location. Tried "Cajun Flats" but nothing again so I moved again. This time I went to the MBR area and finally got the skunk off of me. Only landed two dink crappie but atleast it was something caught. Both was caught on a 3'' swimbait ticking the rocks.


you mean to tell us you were ticking the rocks and no rockbass you must be loosing your touch


----------



## fishnforlife

Got the ice gear out lastnight n did all the pm,,,,went to the marina 8am this mornin 30 plus lil bluegills 3 real lil crappie.....then wanted to hit the most southern dock at the main boat ramp but i c they pulled it ini did sum real good perchin there b4 ice last year....Does any1 know why they pulled that dock in so early???????


----------



## Flathead King 06

Hit the marina yesterday morning for a few hours... left with 2 dozen keeper gills ranging from 7-9 inches and 2 perch... both were jus shy of 10 inches... we probably caught around 200 in all but most little dinks. Fish are still in deeper water but are moving in shallower. Tons of shad now coming into the marina but are around 10 or so feet deep.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

walleyejigger said:


> you mean to tell us you were ticking the rocks and no rockbass you must be loosing your touch


Imust've gotten lucky for a change,lol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

fishnforlife said:


> Got the ice gear out lastnight n did all the pm,,,,went to the marina 8am this mornin 30 plus lil bluegills 3 real lil crappie.....then wanted to hit the most southern dock at the main boat ramp but i c they pulled it ini did sum real good perchin there b4 ice last year....Does any1 know why they pulled that dock in so early???????


If I remember right they pulled it in about this time last year. They might've pulled it in a week early or so but it was right around this time frame. I was actually there fishing off it when they did it last year. I asked the guys why they was doing it and they said their boss said to get it in before the crappy weather hits so maybe they know more than we do about what the weather will be like in a week or two. 

Sounds like you had a little bit of fun out there. My dad's been catching 'em out there in the marina on his ice gear as well. Said they was hitting lightly and the ice gear was super sensitive thus the need to use it I guess.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I went hiking yesterday morning and this morning in the areas Steve and I scouted last year at this time, had a nice wind break both days. Only managed 2 LM yesterday and 2 more today on jigs and swimmers running the slow in the shallows. All 4 of the LM were 11-12 inchers. Man, CJ has a nice population of that size...hopefully they can continue to grow!
> All that hiking has worn me out...now that it is raining, I'm gonna take a long nap!LOL
> Good Fishing To All!


You coulda called me to see if I was able to come out and play this morning but no you just had to have all that fun by yourself. What was you afraid that I'd show you how to catch a bass bigger than 11''-12''?lol


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> You coulda called me to see if I was able to come out and play this morning but no you just had to have all that fun by yourself. What was you afraid that I'd show you how to catch a bass bigger than 11''-12''?lol


I couldn't call anyone! I dropped my phone in the TOILET Friday at work! Had to fish it out, rinse it off, dry it, then when I got home I put it in dried rice. Now it's working again!LOL 

I'm supposedly going to get a new work phone soon...this is the longest I think I've ever had one (1 yr)...If anyone ever needs a PHONE without all the "bells and whistles" and is INDESTRUCTABLE the Nextel i365 is INTIMIDATOR PROOF!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Very soon if not now those bigger slab crappie and "other' types of fish should start congregating, to take advantage of the Marina`s slightly warmer waters which are probabily attracting all those shad...if we could get a period of stable weather, it "will be ON"...the fall feeding frenzy!


Talked to a buddy who was out Fri, he said the Big Crappie are still deep, he ended up with 30 between 10.5 and 12.5 inches...normally they don't start moving shallow until the water temp hits 40 and below. By that time I'm done for the year and the "Icer's" are getting ready!

The Fall bites over the last 3 years have all been out in the Main Lake...Man, it's been tough Fall fishing for the "Banker's" lately.
Unless you are targeting 'gills or Bass, Fall fishing can be quite challenging at CJ from the Bank in the Fall.

I really expect the "Ice Boys" will pull in a few HUGE Crappie this year, For the last couple months the school of BIG Crappie has not been found or pressured at all....it's going to be interesting to see if they move shallow or stay out in the lake with the WB!


----------



## fishnforlife

I thght thy pulled that dock after turkey day last year and i thnk we had snow on the ground about this time last year idk ben a long year lol,,,,,so i kinda hope ur rite in saying thy know sumthn we dont.....my ice gear is ready to go!!!!!!thnkn of runnin in 1 more time on the boat...(make sure its ready for the covers to sit on it properly)LOL or see if i can tease a few eyes into bitin lol,,,, well any excuse i can come up with lol


----------



## Intimidator

fishnforlife said:


> I thght thy pulled that dock after turkey day last year and i thnk we had snow on the ground about this time last year idk ben a long year lol,,,,,so i kinda hope ur rite in saying thy know sumthn we dont.....my ice gear is ready to go!!!!!!thnkn of runnin in 1 more time on the boat...(make sure its ready for the covers to sit on it properly)LOL or see if i can tease a few eyes into bitin lol,,,, well any excuse i can come up with lol


That's why I love this thread!
If you go back to last year at this time, On 11-16-10 post #1029, the dock was already out!

That's why it is important to post any fact, weather report, or anything else you want...then we can go back and compare or see what happened...hopefully we can all learn the lake and it's tendencies better.

I'm sure you can get out a few more times before the boat has to be put up!LOL And don't forget to post your ICE results...some of us that turn in our "Man Card" have to live vicariously through you "Ice Guys"!


----------



## fishnforlife

Intimidator said:


> That's why I love this thread!
> If you go back to last year at this time, On 11-16-10 post #1029, the dock was already out!
> 
> That's why it is important to post any fact, weather report, or anything else you want...then we can go back and compare or see what happened...hopefully we can all learn the lake and it's tendencies better.
> 
> I'm sure you can get out a few more times before the boat has to be put up!LOL And don't forget to post your ICE results...some of us that turn in our "Man Card" have to live vicariously through you "Ice Guys"!


Hell yea thats awesome man app,that your just confirmin the progression of my synality  just realized the onlyu good day we have this week is turkey day.... man my old lady is gonna b MAD


----------



## spfldbassguy

fishnforlife said:


> Hell yea thats awesome man app,that your just confirmin the progression of my synality  just realized the onlyu good day we have this week is turkey day.... man my old lady is gonna b MAD


Yeah what a day to finally have decent weather huh,lol. Knowing some of you guys on here (myself included) I know without a doubt that there'll be some of the posters on this thread fishing turkey day. Hell we'll be with them and the families for most of the day so why not get back out there. I mean how long can they stay mad at you or me...............LMAO


----------



## spfldbassguy

I want to send out a special thank you to Brent (Intimidator) for getting me to finally target crappies this year using only artificials. I sat down Sunday night and thumbed through my fishing journal ( yes fellas I keep one) and looked at my results for this year up to this point. This was a fabulous year for crappie fishing for me and thanks to the encouragement of Brent I will never use live bait again for them. I've always used only lures for bass but not til this year did I go that route for slabs. It paid off big time,355 crappie this year with most going back into the lake ( I fish mainly for the fun,excitement,and puzzle solving aspects of it). My bass numbers was pretty good but they was down just a little bit because I concentrated so much on using lures for crappies. I did manage to catch 2 species out of CJ that I've never caught before, a Flathead (1) and a Saugeye (1....according to most who responded to the pic). Throw in all of the bluegills,cats,carp,whitebass,and walleye this year had been pretty good to me thus far but I gotta get in some more time out on our local waters before the ice comes.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I want to send out a special thank you to Brent (Intimidator) for getting me to finally target crappies this year using only artificials. I sat down Sunday night and thumbed through my fishing journal ( yes fellas I keep one) and looked at my results for this year up to this point. This was a fabulous year for crappie fishing for me and thanks to the encouragement of Brent I will never use live bait again for them. I've always used only lures for bass but not til this year did I go that route for slabs. It paid off big time,355 crappie this year with most going back into the lake ( I fish mainly for the fun,excitement,and puzzle solving aspects of it). My bass numbers was pretty good but they was down just a little bit because I concentrated so much on using lures for crappies. I did manage to catch 2 species out of CJ that I've never caught before, a Flathead (1) and a Saugeye (1....according to most who responded to the pic). Throw in all of the bluegills,cats,carp,whitebass,and walleye this year had been pretty good to me thus far but I gotta get in some more time out on our local waters before the ice comes.


So how many times did you get out this year?? I get a good idea from your numbers how many times I've been out!

I wasn't surprised how well you picked up Crappie fishing with artificials! It is mainly a MENTAL switch...if you just get all the pre-conceived notions out of your head that Crappie have to be caught with a minner and bobber, or trolling, or small baits and fish for them like other predators!
Since you are such a good Bass fisherman, you had all the techniques down, so it was easy for you to just slow the presentation down alittle more to catch Crappie. It does make Crappie fishing more enjoyable and my catch rates (before/after) are close to the same and the fish are bigger.

Next year I'm going to concentrate more on using lures that Crappie, Gators, and Bass will all bite on so I don't have to switch back and forth. I think that the New "Easy Shad", Death Shimmer, new Jig-n-pigs, Chatters, and Cranks will be the major parts of that equation! Then I can catch Crappie till I find Bass and then start catching Bass, til I find Gators! LOL
I wish it was that simple!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> So how many times did you get out this year?? I get a good idea from your numbers how many times I've been out!
> 
> I wasn't surprised how well you picked up Crappie fishing with artificials! It is mainly a MENTAL switch...if you just get all the pre-conceived notions out of your head that Crappie have to be caught with a minner and bobber, or trolling, or small baits and fish for them like other predators!
> Since you are such a good Bass fisherman, you had all the techniques down, so it was easy for you to just slow the presentation down alittle more to catch Crappie. It does make Crappie fishing more enjoyable and my catch rates (before/after) are close to the same and the fish are bigger.
> 
> Next year I'm going to concentrate more on using lures that Crappie, Gators, and Bass will all bite on so I don't have to switch back and forth. I think that the New "Easy Shad", Death Shimmer, new Jig-n-pigs, Chatters, and Cranks will be the major parts of that equation! Then I can catch Crappie till I find Bass and then start catching Bass, til I find Gators! LOL
> I wish it was that simple!


I've been out about 160 times so far this year,right about my average. I just needed the nudge to get me to go fully artificial for crappies. Yeah if it was only that simple huh.


----------



## fishnforlife

spfldbassguy said:


> Yeah what a day to finally have decent weather huh,lol. Knowing some of you guys on here (myself included) I know without a doubt that there'll be some of the posters on this thread fishing turkey day. Hell we'll be with them and the families for most of the day so why not get back out there. I mean how long can they stay mad at you or me...............LMAO


yep its in the wrks dinner at 1-130 il b home by 3 boat hooked and ready to go by 315 in the water by 340 gives me a few hrs of daylight hit the hot spots find thm fish and thn start havin a Happy Thnksgivin lol
Gotta make sure i bring my 10' 2x4 no good bites on main lake il travel up the channel and c what kittys i can track down


----------



## spfldbassguy

fishnforlife said:


> yep its in the wrks dinner at 1-130 il b home by 3 boat hooked and ready to go by 315 in the water by 340 gives me a few hrs of daylight hit the hot spots find thm fish and thn start havin a Happy Thnksgivin lol
> Gotta make sure i bring my 10' 2x4 no good bites on main lake il travel up the channel and c what kittys i can track down


Why wait til the afternoon to get out? If you really wanted to have a good ol' holiday you'd go out in the morning AND afternoon,I mean how long could she stay mad at you? lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'll be out somewhere in the morning hours because after 12pm my day is all about family and friends. Wherever I decide to go it'll be kayaking all the way,gotta get it out atleast one more time before it's time to put it up for the year.


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out on Thankgiving from 1 til 3:45 pm. No boats were out and only saw 1 fisherman in the Marina on Tin Guppy's Dock, he was in a white pickup. The wind was not bad at all and the sun never came out, fished with dark colored Swimmers.
Started at the Gator's Den and the water was good, caught another small 9 inch LM and a dink crappie, saw a NICE Gator floating by in the water. 
Went to the deep water and caught 2 more Crappie that went 10.5 and that was it. They were letting alot of water out as I went by. 
I'll be out Saturday around 10-11 am for probably the last time this year, unless we have a major warm up!
Good Fishing or Good Dreaming of Fishing, To All!


----------



## fishnforlife

Dropped in at 4-430 Turkey day not a boat in sight,,,,right out the r turned for the road 2 line counters in the water less than 10 yrds off the breaker wall 3\4 oz fire tiger vibe---blue,black,and silver rattel trap b4 the end of bead had 1 13inch eye 3 dink crappies by the time i got too campground beach water was startin to white cap cruisin the community hole sumthn looked weird on the fish finder a ball of fish chillin dropped a vibe,rattel, #of jigs styles and colors,,,,,then went back too my roots lol simple night crawler Bang DingDing 3lb channel rrite back n 5lb channel next 5 wer less than a ft i did 15 fish outta that hole by that time its dark and water is whitecappin so i regoned for 5 hrs addin more structures and piles that way i dont just have coordinates but visul reffernce to go with it !% crappy weather but good times.............BRING THE ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salmonid

Thanks for looking Lowell, I already have a replacement for tomorrows trip to Acton with Fishing_kayak ( Rich)

Salmonid


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'll be out Saturday around 10-11 am for probably the last time this year, unless we have a major warm up!
> Good Fishing or Good Dreaming of Fishing, To All!


You sissy,I can not believe that it's gonna be your last time out. Thought you had all that fancy smancy Under Armor cold weather gear and you're gonna turn in your man-card already, how disappointing. I know you're almost as old as fire but you're gonna tell me and everyone else that you can't fish anymore cause it's gonna be a little chilly outside, sissy-man. If you're not home lounging in the lazy boy by the time I'm able to get out there ( 12:30-2:00 pm) I guess I'll see you out there.


----------



## homebrew

I've been out for the "last time" 2 or 3 times already. Today is sure tempting...


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> you sissy,i can not believe that it's gonna be your last time out. Thought you had all that fancy smancy under armor cold weather gear and you're gonna turn in your man-card already, how disappointing. I know you're almost as old as fire but you're gonna tell me and everyone else that you can't fish anymore cause it's gonna be a little chilly outside, sissy-man. If you're not home lounging in the lazy boy by the time i'm able to get out there ( 12:30-2:00 pm) i guess i'll see you out there.


lol 
Just think, while you "Man Carders" are out in the COLD, I'll be sittin' with the dog by a nice roarin' Fire, watchin' fishin' on TV, playin' fishin' games on TV, and enjoyin' a nice cold beverage, while I'm eatin' Gator and Crappie! That's my kind of Winter Fishin'!
If it really gets bad, I'll just drop a lure into the 125 gallon tank and see what hits!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out today....for maybe the last time!
Went to the Gator Den since it is protected from the wind...caught a nice 11 inch Crappie and another 8-9 inch LM on a 3.5" Black shad swimmer. 
Decide to move to Bass Cove II and finally caught a plump 14 inch LM, Hit the Schuler Trees one last time and caught 5 Crappie between 10-12 inches. 
Went to the Marina and the docks were loaded with Fishermen using their Ice gear and fishing all the trees by the docks...Hey, Guppy, someone is just pounding your "ICE Trees"!
Seen 3 or 4 boaters and a "New to CJ" Bass Boat with 2 power poles on the back. CJ was white capping and the wind was ripping out of the South, if you could find cover out of the wind it was nice!

Well, if this was my last time out, then it was a decent outing! Hopefully, Global Warming kicks in soon and it gets back up into my comfort range of high 40's and 50's! If not, then I'll see ya on the ice when I come out to visit for a few minutes!

It's been another Great Year of Fishing and it was nice meeting all the new guys and fishing with all the "WolfPack" and "Friends"! Best Wishes to Each and Every One of You and keep posting so I can live vicariously through you until "The Thaw of 2012"!
Good Fishing To All! Brent


----------



## Doctor

I launched out of the MBR at around 11am, three people on the wall 4 trailers in the lot, headed to the marina looking for bait went in found nothing came out and turned to the right along the rocks and both screens went black looked over the side and saw bunches of Shad, so took my dipnet for Shad and scooped up what I needed, if I would have thrown the cast net I would still be out there after dark picking them out of the net, the school stretched all the way to the corner and about halfway out towards the gravelpits.

Headed towards the North end but as I went over the tree area saw bunches of cats down in the wood so dragged baits had to put out both drift socks and used the trolling motor to slow me down but the wind was really kicking the fish were running down the baits but all were small in size less than two pounds so decided to anchor up and caught well over two dozen Channels, no Blues Grrrrrrrrrrr. and all were small, but was a blast Luke was barking up a storm.

Went to pull the anchor and it was locked down solid no give what so ever, no wonder the boat never moved with those 2 footers hitting it, had to let out a bunch of line but finally was able to free the anchor by pulling it different angles using the boat looked to be an old foundation on the screen all I know is it was solid with no give. As a youngin I don't remember a house or barn at that location.

Water temp is 42.7 degrees, Shad seemed to be all over the lake in large schools, Luke and I had a great time, missed having Pop's with me on the boat but got over that hurdle, hopefully we will have a few more days of soft water before Christmas................Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent,why did you get all that Under Armor cold weather stuff if you're not gonna use it til ice is on the lake? Next time you wanna throw away some dough jsut hand it to the next homeless dude begging for change at a gas station,lol.

Doc,sounds like you and the dog had some fun out there today. Atleast you got over the hurdle of Pops not being in the boat with you today. Well wait a second,maybe he was and that's why you didn't have to go very far to catch all those cats. He was looking down on you and helped you find al those shad so you wouldn't have to brave those monster waves.

I managed to get out there today from 2pm-3:30pm and fished the marina,old gravel pit area (after a small trek),and the mbr area and came away stinking like a skunk. Not even a little bitty bite on anything. Oh yeah Brent I did manage to lose another crankbait to the rocks. Just wouldn't be any fun if I didn't lose something out there I guess,lol.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Brent I thought you said that you were going to try the ice with me & Jeff. I was going to try to hit the docks friday but spent to much time helping Dad with a project. Also my wife just ordered me 1 of suits like Jeff has for christmas, so you can bet I'll be out there.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Brent I thought you said that you were going to try the ice with me & Jeff. I was going to try to hit the docks friday but spent to much time helping Dad with a project. Also my wife just ordered me 1 of suits like Jeff has for christmas, so you can bet I'll be out there.


No, I said that I would come out and visit with You and Jeff for a few minutes!!! As soon as I get cold I'll be headed back to the truck and then the fire!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Brent,why did you get all that Under Armor cold weather stuff if you're not gonna use it til ice is on the lake? Next time you wanna throw away some dough jsut hand it to the next homeless dude begging for change at a gas station,lol.
> 
> Doc,sounds like you and the dog had some fun out there today. Atleast you got over the hurdle of Pops not being in the boat with you today. Well wait a second,maybe he was and that's why you didn't have to go very far to catch all those cats. He was looking down on you and helped you find al those shad so you wouldn't have to brave those monster waves.
> 
> I managed to get out there today from 2pm-3:30pm and fished the marina,old gravel pit area (after a small trek),and the mbr area and came away stinking like a skunk. Not even a little bitty bite on anything. Oh yeah Brent I did manage to lose another crankbait to the rocks. Just wouldn't be any fun if I didn't lose something out there I guess,lol.


I wear the UA Cold Gear around the house and at work so I can stay toasty away from the Fire!

Congrats on the Rock Bass! 
I'm sure Santa will be bringing some new replacement Tackle.....he may have to make an EXTRA trip since the sleigh will be totally full with all the jigs and cranks the "Rock Bass have eaten this year!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I launched out of the MBR at around 11am, three people on the wall 4 trailers in the lot, headed to the marina looking for bait went in found nothing came out and turned to the right along the rocks and both screens went black looked over the side and saw bunches of Shad, so took my dipnet for Shad and scooped up what I needed, if I would have thrown the cast net I would still be out there after dark picking them out of the net, the school stretched all the way to the corner and about halfway out towards the gravelpits.
> 
> Headed towards the North end but as I went over the tree area saw bunches of cats down in the wood so dragged baits had to put out both drift socks and used the trolling motor to slow me down but the wind was really kicking the fish were running down the baits but all were small in size less than two pounds so decided to anchor up and caught well over two dozen Channels, no Blues Grrrrrrrrrrr. and all were small, but was a blast Luke was barking up a storm.
> 
> Went to pull the anchor and it was locked down solid no give what so ever, no wonder the boat never moved with those 2 footers hitting it, had to let out a bunch of line but finally was able to free the anchor by pulling it different angles using the boat looked to be an old foundation on the screen all I know is it was solid with no give. As a youngin I don't remember a house or barn at that location.
> 
> Water temp is 42.7 degrees, Shad seemed to be all over the lake in large schools, Luke and I had a great time, missed having Pop's with me on the boat but got over that hurdle, hopefully we will have a few more days of soft water before Christmas................Doc


Congrats Doc!
Pop's will always be on that boat with You and Lynn! 
Now's the time to put something of his on the boat...that way you'll be reminded of the Great times you shared.
That's why I love Crappie fishing so much...it always reminds me of the great fishing trips with my Grandmother...she was, THE CRAPPIE QUEEN!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I wear the UA Cold Gear around the house and at work so I can stay toasty away from the Fire!
> 
> Congrats on the Rock Bass!
> I'm sure Santa will be bringing some new replacement Tackle.....he may have to make an EXTRA trip since the sleigh will be totally full with all the jigs and cranks the "Rock Bass have eaten this year!LOL


That's mighty pricey stuff just for that purpose,coulda saved some dough on that stuff and just bought some cheaper thermals at Meijer,Wally World,Odd Lots,etc,etc,etc,etc. Then with the money saved you coulda bought even more tackle.

No need for Santa to make an extra trip seeing how I need only a few more of those jigheads to make up for the ones I lost. (already resupplied earlier this fall) There's only two cranks I need to actually replace and a call or trip to BPS will solve that problem. This year Santa could actually save himself a trip to the house for me because there's not too much I need or even want ( that is until I get the 2012 BPS master catalog).


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> That's mighty pricey stuff just for that purpose,coulda saved some dough on that stuff and just bought some cheaper thermals at Meijer,Wally World,Odd Lots,etc,etc,etc,etc. Then with the money saved you coulda bought even more tackle.
> 
> Remember, there's a UA outlet at Jeffersonville (I71 and SR35)...I get my stuff cheap there...then I have money left for tackle!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> spfldbassguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's mighty pricey stuff just for that purpose,coulda saved some dough on that stuff and just bought some cheaper thermals at Meijer,Wally World,Odd Lots,etc,etc,etc,etc. Then with the money saved you coulda bought even more tackle.
> 
> Remember, there's a UA outlet at Jeffersonville (I71 and SR35)...I get my stuff cheap there...then I have money left for tackle!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Still not that cheap though and you could have even more money to spend on tackle.
Click to expand...


----------



## spfldbassguy

I managed to brave the 14mph NE winds for about 45min this morning just to see if I could stand it. Came away skunked but atleast I haven't packed my stuff away like Intimidator has.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I managed to brave the 14mph NE winds for about 45min this morning just to see if I could stand it. Came away skunked but atleast I haven't packed my stuff away like Intimidator has.


I'll be at CJ tomorrow for Brunch and my last trip fishing! 
It's suppose to get cold Wednesday...then I'm done!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I'll be at CJ tomorrow for Brunch and my last trip fishing!
> It's suppose to get cold Wednesday...then I'm done!


Knew I could guilt you into "one more time out".

As long as CJ doesn't freeze over in the next week and it stops freaking raining at some point I'll be out again probably later this week. Not stopping because it gets cold because I have a goal of catching a fish later than I have these past few years. Need to land one somewhere after the 10th of December I believe to meet my goal. (And no I'm not gonna try ice fishing to meet that goal) Ideally I'd like to land a nice largemouth or smallmouth but will settle on landing anything even a nasty carp.


----------



## Intimidator

Made it out to CJ at 8:30am...it was in the upper 40's, by the time I left Tin Guppy it was 37 degrees and I was Freezing....but I caught fish!!!
Went to the Gator Den and saw another small one dead and floating by, had the black shad on and casted a few times and hooked a nice 12 inch smallie and then (2) 10 inch crappie. Worked my way back up close to Cajun Cliff without any more bites. Went over the Bass Cove and caught a 11" LM after a couple casts...started to get cold and at 10:15 went to check out the Marina.
There were 4-5 guys fishing the docks and one in a BLUE "Smurf Suit" kept waving...finally after the second pass I noticed it was "The Gup" and not "Papa Smurf" so I got out to talk to him for awhile.
Rusty had all his Ice gear out and was getting ready for a long cold winter on the ice...after a few "issues" he stated catching alot of "aquarium fish"....of course I had to leave before I got to see him catch any "Eaters". At 10:30, I had to head for the warmth of the truck and left Gup to stock his aquarium!LOL
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Tin Guppy

I ended up getting 20-25 gills,10-12 crappie & 1 Lm about 9". No gills over 6" or crappie over 8", I did get 2 doubles. Missed more than I got but at least no skunk.


----------



## Salmonid

Hey Rusty, glad to see you back in action, next time your testing ice gear up there, give me a shout I can do most Mon-Wed -Thursday afternoons and can meet you up there, I need to get all my ice stuff ready as well.

Mark * Salmonid


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Made it out to CJ at 8:30am...it was in the upper 40's, by the time I left Tin Guppy it was 37 degrees and I was Freezing....but I caught fish!!!
> Went to the Gator Den and saw another small one dead and floating by, had the black shad on and casted a few times and hooked a nice 12 inch smallie and then (2) 10 inch crappie. Worked my way back up close to Cajun Cliff without any more bites. Went over the Bass Cove and caught a 11" LM after a couple casts...started to get cold and at 10:15 went to check out the Marina.
> There were 4-5 guys fishing the docks and one in a BLUE "Smurf Suit" kept waving...finally after the second pass I noticed it was "The Gup" and not "Papa Smurf" so I got out to talk to him for awhile.
> Rusty had all his Ice gear out and was getting ready for a long cold winter on the ice...after a few "issues" he stated catching alot of "aquarium fish"....of course I had to leave before I got to see him catch any "Eaters". At 10:30, I had to head for the warmth of the truck and left Gup to stock his aquarium!LOL
> Good Fishing To All!


Now you're done right?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Now you're done right?


Maybe!!!LOL
I can survive in the 40's....the 30's are a different story!


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> I ended up getting 20-25 gills,10-12 crappie & 1 Lm about 9". No gills over 6" or crappie over 8", I did get 2 doubles. Missed more than I got but at least no skunk.


Congrats! Nice "First Outing" in a while! 
Don't forget to post water temps so we can have them for next year...I'm kinda interested on how it drops and where it stabilizes at. I'm really interested in the water temps after the ice forms, to see if the temps rise alittle with the snow acting as an insulator. 
It looks as though the weather is set up again to provide you with plenty of ICE and SNOW this Winter...I'm betting we won't have a shad kill again next Spring due to this...CJ is going to be LOADED with baitfish again...GOTTA GET THOSE TREES PLANTED SOON!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Maybe!!!LOL
> I can survive in the 40's....the 30's are a different story!


Whats 10 degrees,cmon man! That's what gloves,thermals,hats,cold weather jackets,and hot chocolate is for. We're probably in the minority of the ones who post on this thread that doesn't fish come the "ice age".


----------



## Intimidator

Had to go back to Columbus today to take some paint over to them...on the way back to the plant I stopped at the "Gator Den" and PRACTICED casting from about noon til 12:45!LOL

OK, I was really trying to catch something but I didn't get a bite! The smell wasn't bad afterwards because of all the clothes I had on!
The temp was 41 degrees and the Sun was out with very little wind...it was kinda nice!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Brent there was no :S going on at the marina today, I got a bunch of gills with a few keepers and some crappie 2 keepers. Mark called asking why I didn't call, thats what I get for not getting on here more often. Ended up with 4 doubles today.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Had to go back to Columbus today to take some paint over to them...on the way back to the plant I stopped at the "Gator Den" and PRACTICED casting from about noon til 12:45!LOL
> 
> OK, I was really trying to catch something but I didn't get a bite! The smell wasn't bad afterwards because of all the clothes I had on!
> The temp was 41 degrees and the Sun was out with very little wind...it was kinda nice!
> Good Fishing To All!


I knew I smelled a skunky smell when I took my goofy dog out to poop right about that time. Guess those who are closest to the smell is immune from it,lmao. I'll be out later on today just haven't decided on where yet.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Am sure that 30 F is easily survivable with NO wind or percipitation. Add a little freezing sleet and even a 10 mph wind and about 3 hrs of it and hypothermia is a VERY real possibility...hope you are right that we 'luck out" and don`t have the shad kill; do keep in mind though, it`s basically simply a matter of time, sir.


I have talked with Debra and a few other people and the agreement of the effect that causes the major shad kills are extreme temperature changes...it seems that with the ice and snow it does not allow for those big swings in temperature to happen and the shad can adjust and survive...it looks like they will have plenty of ice and snow for them to adjust to this year also!


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Brent there was no :S going on at the marina today, I got a bunch of gills with a few keepers and some crappie 2 keepers. Mark called asking why I didn't call, thats what I get for not getting on here more often. Ended up with 4 doubles today.


Congrats Gup!
So, are you still catchin' those 2-3 inch aquarium fish or are the larger ones moving in??
How's the water temp??

Let me know when Mark comes over, I'd like to chat with him!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Yes but there were some bigger ones than those I got on tuesday. My vex does not show temp and I did not get the water temp.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Yes but there were some bigger ones than those I got on tuesday. My vex does not show temp and I did not get the water temp.


Jeff said you got your RED SUIT yesterday...so does this mean we can all come out to the docks and sit on your lap and ask for our Christmas fishing list???LOL

One of these days I'm gonna come out there and You and Jeff will be holding hands and floating along in the Marina and fishing in your new ICE FLOATIES! 

Luv ya Buddy!


----------



## Shaggy

Last spring I first saw this thread and wondered why a thread titled "CJ Water Temps" was hanging around so long. It wasn't until a couple weeks ago that I decided to take a look at it. Once I started to read it was like not being able to put down a good book and I just finished the whole thing yesterday. All I can say is "WOW". Twenty eight years ago I tried to do the same thing at my home lake and I couldn't generate any interest at all. Of course I didn't have the internet but even with it your efforts to improve your fishing waters is simply astounding. Just a group or ordinary fishermen (and women) decided, on their own, to do what they could to improve the habitat of their lake. Bravo! Bravo! and another Bravo!!! With that said I would like to offer my help in your efforts as well as start fishing CJ in the spring. This is probably a very poor time to post this but perhaps there may be meetings about next years activities before spring where I'd be able to meet a bunch of you. Right now it feels like I have a thousand questions but I'll ask just three to get started.

1) I bought a series of the Rapala Crankin' Raps in silver with dark blue back and think I need a second color. What would you guys suggest? Maybe something chartreuse like Firetiger?

2) Those Keitech Swing Impact Fats that Intimidator has a bunch of you hooked on...do they need a keel weighted hook to swim true?

3) And lastly, for Intimidator, those Eagle Claw swivels and snaps you use...what size are they? I think you're the only person I've ever heard of that doesn't tie everything straight to the bait's eye. 

Thanks everyone for being so generous and warm-hearted in your attitudes. Hope I can get to meet some of you before next season starts.

Shaggy


----------



## Doctor

Arrived at the lake today around noon, three trailers in the lot, launched and went to the Marina, about 6 guys fishing off the docks I went to my regular spot for Shad and found nothing as I was backing up a guy came down the platform and hollered you must be "Doc" I'm CrazyforSmallmouth, so we talked and I told him no Shad in the Marina he said go to the Control tower there all along the face of the dam, so that's where I went and one throw bunches of Shad and big arches under the Shad so set the boat up and started dragging baits from the South end of the lake to the handicap dock area wind was perfect and so was the fishing started off with a 12 inch Crappie, then a few White Bass,










then a 12 inch Gator then another 12 inch Gator those guys come in like a wet dishrag no fight at all then the Channels started in first dozen were small in size









then I hit a school of some nice Channels 5 of them were 8# finished up the day with over 2 dozen fish just a smorgasboard of fish not bad for a few hours on the lake put the boat back on the trailer and two people at the MBR said they had two small fish, pictures to follow later, water temp was 45 degrees wind out of the South Southeast about 5-8 mph just rolling the surface and was pushing the boat along at .45mph, the Gators and the White Bass all came when there was wind gusts with the boat rolling along at .85mph

The gators and the Crappie I shook off the hook at the boat wasn't sure how you grab a Gator, Luke licked everything else that hit the deck of the boat, fish were staging just off the ledge of the dam where the water goes from 12 foot down to 35 foot all fish were caught in 31-35 foot of water










Heres a picture of one of the 8# Channels these fish were all thick and long but saw something extra on this fish a snap swivel.










Just below his whisker is a real tiny hook embedded in his jaw the swivel had another 4 foot of line attched to it also so this big guy gave somebody a thrill till he busted the rig off. As you can see in the picture I use a Santee Cooper rig 6/0 Circle hook with a foot long leader with a crappie bobber pegged about 5 inches from the hook and using a 1oz. pencil sinker to a sinker slide, this rig is pretty snag free even when dragging through trees

Thanks CrazyforSmallmouth for the bait info and was a pleasure meeting you, I'm on call this next week so no fishing for at least two weeks...........Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Nice job Doc!! me and Ryan fished today and managed only 2 fish but youll have to read my other post to see just how big they were, ..Ill post after I get pics downsided and hosted, stay tuned, well worth the wait!!. LOL

Salmonid


----------



## fishnforlife

Hit the Marina for the last 2 1/2 of daylight "got a cpl new ice rigs & had to test lol" 3 other fishermen spread out thru the docks..... my partner uses a vexlar and I think the white bass was given him hell lol we caught 40 a piece easy nuthn of major size and fed a gull that would not stop harassing me.....
.
.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

Nice post Doc,fishnforlife,glad to hear that somebody caught something today. I went out from 12:45pm to 2pm earlier today and got :S:S:S. Tried fishing the deepest water I can from the bank which means I started off over off the dam,no bites on anything. Moved to the mbr area and same thing,nothing hitting my stuff. Had to leave stinking like Pe Pe LePew. Be back out tommorrow if it's not raining.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent did you drop your phone in the toilet again?


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Glad to have been of some help. You put a hurt on those fish today. I caught a bunch of fish today off the docks, but nothing to brag about. I hope some big fish move into the marina when the ice comes on or its going to be a long winter catching those aquarium fish. It was fun just getting the ice gear out and getting back into the swing of things. I didn't get any fish on the long pole and I fished the spillway creek, the mbr and the handicapped dock area. Had two bites down in the creek that may have been eyes because they took the tail off the swimbaits.

BTW... Shaggy, just a standard ball jig will do with the Keitechs. I like 1/8 oz and at times 1/16 oz. I use the 3" Swing Impact because they are cheaper than the Swing Impact Fats. Brent uses the Fats a lot for eyes and has good success with them in the early morning. Keitech is coming out with a new bait in January so you may want to save some $$$ for the new swimbaits. Lastly, a natural perch color is hard to beat for eyes at cj imo. How close do you live to cj?


----------



## ol reeler

Hey Crazy- this is Ol Reeler- got your PM on the camera- won't let me respond because low number of posts- send me an email @ [email protected] & we'll get something going on the camera-I live in West Milton so we're close- thanks


----------



## Shaggy

Unfortunately I live a 1-1/2 hour drive away. I live in Fairfield but the drive's not a problem because Acton, Cowan, CC and East Fork are all about an hour away. My thing right now is I need to have a situation where I can learn. I've read the books and tried to apply the knowledge and techniques but the light bulb just hasn't gone off for me. I'm hoping I can absorb some of the know-how you guys possess.


----------



## Intimidator

Steve, We went to Fort Rapids in Columbus Friday and Sat morn for Dale's 10th B-Day Party...he took 4 other boys and we had a blast swimming in the pools and water rides..!

Got back at 3pm Sat and decided to head to Clark Lake for one last time...didn't do too bad, caught 12 smallish crappie (8-9 inches) and 5 Nice LM ranging from 12 to 14 inches on 3.5" Black Shad...AND A HUGE CARP that went 26 inches (On a Black Shad Swimmer)...Man, that dude gave me all I wanted on 20 lb braid!
It was getting dark around 5:15 so I decided to try "Ashley's Gator Den" I casted for awhile and it was getting hard to see and cooling down....I thought I was snagged and began to pull it free and it felt like I was pulling a tree branch in....Heck, when I got it to shore it was a nice Gator that went 22 inches! So I took him home and now we're having Fresh Gator tonight!

Went out this morning to CL again until 11 am and caught 12 nicer Crappies (10 and 10.5 inches) on Smoke/Silver Glitter and brought them home. In-laws and Parents are coming over soon for fresh fish in DEC!
Overall a nice last weekend......Maybe!!!
Good Fishing To All!

DOC, Congrats Buddy, on another nice day! That Channel in the pic has beautiful colloration!

Shaggy, Welcome! I'm glag you finally found our little hidden thread! Man, all of that info must be burning a hole in that "noggin". You are more than welcome to be a part of anything we do...you have a good base of what's going on and through your questions and posts I know your genuine. When things start up again next Spring you're more than welcome to tag along...Ask questions until then and we'll try to help!
Jeff is right, we only use jig heads to fish the Keitechs. If I'm shore fishing I will drop down to a 1/16 oz to help stay out of the rocks.
Since I use braid for everything, I use the 20 pound Lazer Power swivels with Hyper Snaps on my 10 and 20 lb baid and the 55lb PSHS on my 55lb braid for frogs, Crankin', etc. Just match the swivels to the lb line. I like it cause it takes me too long to re-tie (Steve, would say cause I'm gettin' old, I prefer to think that my eyes are maturing)!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Decided to try the marina area today seeing how the deeper water on the west side and the mbr area didn't cough anything up yesterday. Well same results just a different day, I was....I was...:S:S:S:S:S. Trying to end this year on a good note so to speak and these skunkings I've had the last 5 times out is really starting to make me smelly really,really,really funky. I fished a swimbait (shad color) and a curly tailed 4'' grub ( white w/ black flake) and I fished 'em in every possible way. Fished 'em as humanly slow and looking injured (twitches,pauses,bouncing off rocks,etc,etc,etc). Nothing,nada,zero,zilch,squat,struck out,I suck kind of mid morning excursion to the lake to see if I can catch anything day. Starting to think that the largemouth I caught in late November is gonna be the last of the year for me.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Decided to try the marina area today seeing how the deeper water on the west side and the mbr area didn't cough anything up yesterday. Well same results just a different day, I was....I was...:S:S:S:S:S. Trying to end this year on a good note so to speak and these skunkings I've had the last 5 times out is really starting to make me smelly really,really,really funky. I fished a swimbait (shad color) and a curly tailed 4'' grub ( white w/ black flake) and I fished 'em in every possible way. Fished 'em as humanly slow and looking injured (twitches,pauses,bouncing off rocks,etc,etc,etc). Nothing,nada,zero,zilch,squat,struck out,I suck kind of mid morning excursion to the lake to see if I can catch anything day. Starting to think that the largemouth I caught in late November is gonna be the last of the year for me.


If it's really bothering you that much...LOL....Just go to a dock and vertical jig a wax worm and catch a few dinks to rid yourself of Pepe Le Pew...then go fishing for the Big Boys out in the lake! 
Remember where Doc said he saw them...they are staged there...you may have to use a slip bobber this late in the year to keep it in the strike zone long enough for them to take it out there in the deep water!


----------



## Doctor

I forgot to post the screen shot of the water when the 8# school of Channels started dropping rods down, this is midway between the tower and the handicap dock on the dam, just off of the ledge that goes from 12 foot and drops into 30 foot of water as you can see I was only going .45mph when the action started, the Blue cloud is Shad the green lines are Catfish, the red lines I think are Crappies or small walleyes, made several passes over this area the Shad seem to be in defense mode as they just never moved more than 25 yards seemed to be swimming in circles this is what I have seen them do on the Ohio River when Blues or Stripers start working them over, I marked the coords on the map so that is why I know they didn't move much


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> If it's really bothering you that much...LOL....Just go to a dock and vertical jig a wax worm and catch a few dinks to rid yourself of Pepe Le Pew...then go fishing for the Big Boys out in the lake!
> Remember where Doc said he saw them...they are staged there...you may have to use a slip bobber this late in the year to keep it in the strike zone long enough for them to take it out there in the deep water!


I just need a calm day with no winds or rain and I'm finding that drop off in my yak. Haven't caught too many cats this so that'd be nice but I'd rather catch a HUGE crappie,walleye,or white bass. I need to get the stench of Pe Pe off of me,lol. I gotta do something cause I can't seem to be able to find 1 fish that's dumb and hungry to hit my luresfrom the bank at this current point in time. Don't think I've ever yaked it in December before........


----------



## spfldbassguy

Doctor said:


> I forgot to post the screen shot of the water when the 8# school of Channels started dropping rods down, this is midway between the tower and the handicap dock on the dam, just off of the ledge that goes from 12 foot and drops into 30 foot of water as you can see I was only going .45mph when the action started, the Blue cloud is Shad the green lines are Catfish, the red lines I think are Crappies or small walleyes, made several passes over this area the Shad seem to be in defense mode as they just never moved more than 25 yards seemed to be swimming in circles this is what I have seen them do on the Ohio River when Blues or Stripers start working them over, I marked the coords on the map so that is why I know they didn't move much


Nice job Doc,glad to see you was having some fun. Nice screen shot.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I forgot to post the screen shot of the water when the 8# school of Channels started dropping rods down, this is midway between the tower and the handicap dock on the dam, just off of the ledge that goes from 12 foot and drops into 30 foot of water as you can see I was only going .45mph when the action started, the Blue cloud is Shad the green lines are Catfish, the red lines I think are Crappies or small walleyes, made several passes over this area the Shad seem to be in defense mode as they just never moved more than 25 yards seemed to be swimming in circles this is what I have seen them do on the Ohio River when Blues or Stripers start working them over, I marked the coords on the map so that is why I know they didn't move much


This "phenomenon" has been going on all year...We have been unable to take advantage of it because they will not bite! If we are lucky we might catch 5 fish by making the Keitechs look like they are injured or dying...that's it! They are just concentrating so hard on the shad they don't want anything else! 
I'm hoping the "New 2012" Keitechs remedy this situation!


----------



## spfldbassguy

What no report on your two cast fishing excursion this morning? What the fudge Flick? (sorry for the Christmas Story reference) F-R-A-J-I-L-L-E-E-E,must be Italian.


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch today and actually got out and casted......2 times! Got to CJ around 9am and it was 32 degrees and the wind was howling straight out of the North, just had my work clothes on and my Jacket and I froze QUICK! No Bites and I really didn't care...I just wanted HEAT!
The Lake is HIGH and Whitecapping, it is also muddy...you can see "Doc's Current" flowing from the North and around the East Bank into the Marina and the MBR. The COE is not letting water out! There is ALOT of Warm Water that just entered CJ so don't count on any "Biggies" making their way into the Marina anytime soon. The lake had some nice "Mud-Lines" that would be nice to fish if it was 75 degrees and Sunny but today was just not my ideal conditions!LOL 
Hey, I think this is the latest I have ever fished in OHIO...My body must be getting use to the cold....NOT!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Shaggy

Doctor said:


> I forgot to post the screen shot of the water when the 8# school of Channels started dropping rods down, this is midway between the tower and the handicap dock on the dam, just off of the ledge that goes from 12 foot and drops into 30 foot of water as you can see I was only going .45mph when the action started, the Blue cloud is Shad the green lines are Catfish, the red lines I think are Crappies or small walleyes, made several passes over this area the Shad seem to be in defense mode as they just never moved more than 25 yards seemed to be swimming in circles this is what I have seen them do on the Ohio River when Blues or Stripers start working them over, I marked the coords on the map so that is why I know they didn't move much


In the interest of my continuing education I have NEVER seen a screen look like that. Is that area under Doc's transducer absolutely loaded with fish?


----------



## Flathead King 06

Met up with Tin Guppy today for a little cool weather marina fishing. Had the ice gear and was focusing on gills and crappie. We hit the water around 1:30 and probably should have stayed home but a bad day of fishing is always better than sitting at home. Rusty brought out the vex and was popping some fish as was I. Between the two of us we probably caught around 50 fish... all were gills but 2 or 3 dink crappie that Rusty fooled into biting. I ended taking 5 gills home all around hand size 7-8" except one 5"er that swallowed one of my jigs... he will be sacraficed as spring cat food.

Condotions were bad to say the least! Due north wind at variable 5-10 mph gusts in already cold temps (mid 30s) makes it feel pretty bad at times. Now throw in the moderately light mist and sprinkle, I'd say it should have been a good day of fishing but wasn't too hot. 

Rusty it was really nice meeting you and learning about the vex. Nice to sit and enjoy the company of another fisherman and listen to stories of their fishing adventures. We will definitely be back out on them. Glad to finally meet you. Looking forward to Thursday.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead King 06

Shaggy said:


> In the interest of my continuing education I have NEVER seen a screen look like that. Is that area under Doc's transducer absolutely loaded with fish?


Yes.. it appears to be a very large school/cloud of baitfish/shad with larger fish, most likely crappie and WB appearing as red lines and then bigger fish (green lines/archs) most likely cats or eyes.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doctor

Shaggy,

Yes it is I pulled 5 8# Channels from that area, if I would have had somebody with me it would have been Quadruple rods down as it was both rods got buried, we see this a lot during the winter months on CJ I was hoping those big green lines were BlueCats but I'll take the Channels also


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Had Brunch today and actually got out and casted......2 times! Got to CJ around 9am and it was 32 degrees and the wind was howling straight out of the North, just had my work clothes on and my Jacket and I froze QUICK! No Bites and I really didn't care...I just wanted HEAT!
> The Lake is HIGH and Whitecapping, it is also muddy...you can see "Doc's Current" flowing from the North and around the East Bank into the Marina and the MBR. The COE is not letting water out! There is ALOT of Warm Water that just entered CJ so don't count on any "Biggies" making their way into the Marina anytime soon. The lake had some nice "Mud-Lines" that would be nice to fish if it was 75 degrees and Sunny but today was just not my ideal conditions!LOL
> Hey, I think this is the latest I have ever fished in OHIO...My body must be getting use to the cold....NOT!
> Good Fishing To All!


I think you just broke an OGF record for the longest rambling ever describing a two cast outing,lmao


----------



## spfldbassguy

I tried the "ponds across the street" and managed to stay out in this crapass weather for a whopping 20+min earlier today. Atleast my lures had some really good action from all the shivering and shaking I was doing. My desire to end this year on a good note is dwindling away my friends and all hope is gone...............Nah just ain't me,I'm GONNA catch atleast one stupid,lazy,aggressive,lethargic,or hungry fish on a lure from the bank before ice over happens. Odds are I'm gonna find one it's just a matter of time and no Brent I don't wanna have to use a bobber to get one either,lol.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Met up with Tin Guppy today for a little cool weather marina fishing. Had the ice gear and was focusing on gills and crappie. We hit the water around 1:30 and probably should have stayed home but a bad day of fishing is always better than sitting at home. Rusty brought out the vex and was popping some fish as was I. Between the two of us we probably caught around 50 fish... all were gills but 2 or 3 dink crappie that Rusty fooled into biting. I ended taking 5 gills home all around hand size 7-8" except one 5"er that swallowed one of my jigs... he will be sacraficed as spring cat food.
> 
> Condotions were bad to say the least! Due north wind at variable 5-10 mph gusts in already cold temps (mid 30s) makes it feel pretty bad at times. Now throw in the moderately light mist and sprinkle, I'd say it should have been a good day of fishing but wasn't too hot.
> 
> Rusty it was really nice meeting you and learning about the vex. Nice to sit and enjoy the company of another fisherman and listen to stories of their fishing adventures. We will definitely be back out on them. Glad to finally meet you. Looking forward to Thursday.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Congrats Jeremiah! At least you guys actually lasted long enough to catch something!LOL

I thought you guys had met before while Ice Fishing??? Gup's a great guy to fish with, then you can meet Jeff (Crazy4SM) and the rest of the OGF Icers! That's alot of GOOD experience to learn from!

What time Thursday? I'll stop out over lunch to see how ya'll are doin'!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I think you just broke an OGF record for the longest rambling ever describing a two cast outing,lmao


At least there was SOME good content that can be useful!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> In the interest of my continuing education I have NEVER seen a screen look like that. Is that area under Doc's transducer absolutely loaded with fish?


Shaggy,
You will run into this alot on the lake, many areas will have these HUGE schools of shad that are being followed by BIG Crappie, White Bass, Gators, Bass, and Cats. CJ is very fertile and shad being filter feeders have plenty to eat...so they grow and prosper!

Since CJ has not had a Winter Shad kill in such a long time the lake is just loaded with food for the Predators...which in turn are spawning successfully and putting on size.
Normally when things are going this "Good" Nature will have a correction. If CJ ever does have a Shad Kill we are hoping that the other baitfish and minnow population have come back up in numbers that will support the huge numbers of predator fish that will need food.
Shad are voracious feeders and can limited food for smaller baitfish and minnows and fry of other fish...CJ hopefully has enough for all...because one of these days we're going to need the other baitfish to avoid a crash!

One of the "Bad" things about having such a HUGE population of shad is that sometimes fishing can be tough! You have to really know and understand where the fish feed, match what they are feeding on, and find the attraction that keys them to feed or bite. It's fun and such a learning experience to finally put the puzzle together and be able to catch fish throughout the year! 
But, then again, Mother Nature can throw you "Curve Balls" and just when you think you've got her all figured out...she shows you that you really don't!

We've see screens like Doc's and sat there for hours and have not caught 1 fish....and we have tried everything to get them to feed...and nothing! Some times you can catch a hundred WB or 100 Crappies...sometimes they just aren't hungrey!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Shaggy,
> We've see screens like Doc's and sat there for hours and have not caught 1 fish....and we have tried everything to get them to feed...and nothing! Some times you can catch a hundred WB or 100 Crappies...sometimes they just aren't hungrey!


Now that would be frustrating! I have had situations where I was sure my finder was showing as least a few fish under the boat and I've gone to drop shotting a nightcrawler and not gotten a single bite. I always thought I was misreading the finder. Perhaps I wasn't.
Rick


----------



## Shaggy

spfldbassguy said:


> and no Brent I don't wanna have to use a bobber to get one either,lol.


Hey what's wrong with a bobber?:G lol After all it is just another tool in your tackle box. I gotta tell you guys this story. This is the perfect time.

My brother and I used to go to Stoney Lake in Canada. One year the fishing was very slow. My bother knew of a small outlet that he thought might have smallmouth. Getting into it was tough. The water was all grown over with tree branches and was only a few inches wider than the boat. Once we got through we tied off each end of the boat to a tree on opposite sides. About 15 yards downstream there was a nearly 90 degree left turn. We tried everything but the conditions were tough for conventional lures. We put on a bobber and nightcrawlers and let the current take it around the bend. The bank in that area was cut out of rock and went straight down. Once those bobbers hit that turn it was game on. We took 4 lb sm one after another for about an hour and it never felt cheap because of the lowly bobber. Just sayin'...have a good one.
Rick


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Hey what's wrong with a bobber?:G lol After all it is just another tool in your tackle box. I gotta tell you guys this story. This is the perfect time.
> 
> My brother and I used to go to Stoney Lake in Canada. One year the fishing was very slow. My bother knew of a small outlet that he thought might have smallmouth. Getting into it was tough. The water was all grown over with tree branches and was only a few inches wider than the boat. Once we got through we tied off each end of the boat to a tree on opposite sides. About 15 yards downstream there was a nearly 90 degree left turn. We tried everything but the conditions were tough for conventional lures. We put on a bobber and nightcrawlers and let the current take it around the bend. The bank in that area was cut out of rock and went straight down. Once those bobbers hit that turn it was game on. We took 4 lb sm one after another for about an hour and it never felt cheap because of the lowly bobber. Just sayin'...have a good one.
> Rick


Clark Lake is another Springfield Lake that I grew up on...I always use a bobber with my jig head and Keitech underneath because it is so shallow! A bobber may be ideal for those situations like on Doc's screen but I never have one with me on a boat!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Brent hoping to get out around 10-10:30 tommorow, will try to get ahold of Mark this afternoon to see if he can make it.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Congrats Jeremiah! At least you guys actually lasted long enough to catch something!LOL
> 
> I thought you guys had met before while Ice Fishing??? Gup's a great guy to fish with, then you can meet Jeff (Crazy4SM) and the rest of the OGF Icers! That's alot of GOOD experience to learn from!
> 
> What time Thursday? I'll stop out over lunch to see how ya'll are doin'!


We are planning for around 10ish... I believe Mark is comming down also. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead King 06

Tin Guppy said:


> Brent hoping to get out around 10-10:30 tommorow, will try to get ahold of Mark this afternoon to see if he can make it.


Rusty, I spoke with Mark yeaterday evening and from what he said, we will see him around noon-ish or earlier. So it sounds like we are going to have a CJ pre-ice get together.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Well then, I'll see you all out there on Thursday around 11am!
Good Fishing!


----------



## Salmonid

Looks like Ill be there 10:30-11ish, Looking forward to firing up the vex...and trying 2 new combos I picked up over the summer. I assume the water is stained enough for me to leave the Aqua View camera at home

Salmonid


----------



## Flathead King 06

Salmonid said:


> Looks like Ill be there 10:30-11ish, Looking forward to firing up the vex...and trying 2 new combos I picked up over the summer. I assume the water is stained enough for me to leave the Aqua View camera at home
> 
> Salmonid


It actually wasn't really all that stained yesterday... I know with all the high water there were mud lines through the main lake... but the marina seemed to be unaffected. Still that greenish color that she usually is.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doctor

Might have to gander out there tomorrow before I go to work and meet with you guys I see from the chart CJ has jumped up two foot at 1011 normal is 1009 this time of year............Doc


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Clark Lake is another Springfield Lake that I grew up on...I always use a bobber with my jig head and Keitech underneath because it is so shallow! A bobber may be ideal for those situations like on Doc's screen but I never have one with me on a boat!


You grew up on Springfield Lake??? Is that the Springfield Lake in Springfield Township, Akron, Ohio??? My best friend lived on that lake all through our school years and beyond. We fished it all the time. It produced my PB Largemouth many years ago now.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Now I'm gonna have to come out and see if I can catch something. Been watching the weather alot and thrusdays forecast never changed so I've been looking forward to it. Another day with a little time out at CJ trying to catch a fish. Well I could stay at home and do the house hold crap but I figure I'll be a much happier person if I get a bunch of casts in a limited amount of time. So if anyone sees a rod n reel go flying,random talking to oneself,explicit four lettered words,screams of joy followed by some sort of hurky jerky chicken dance that'd be me. Just ask Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> You grew up on Springfield Lake??? Is that the Springfield Lake in Springfield Township, Akron, Ohio??? My best friend lived on that lake all through our school years and beyond. We fished it all the time. It produced my PB Largemouth many years ago now.


Come-on Shag, Clark Lake...Springfield, OH


----------



## Intimidator

I'll be out right after my 9:30am meeting ends, probably around noon!
Hopefully it gets above freezing by then!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Come-on Shag, Clark Lake...Springfield, OH


Had to read it about six more times but I finally got it.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> If you see the 2 nice guys with the big sweater with the sleeves sewn across the front and a BIG butterfly net don`t run out onto any docks...once had a Park Ranger drive on up as was fishing in the rain. He stopped and looked and shook his head. I set down my pole with the bail open and walked on over and asked him if anything was the matter. He put his window down and asked if I was catching anything. I told him "Not yet' standing there soaking wet. He looked at me and said "Only 2 kinds of people are generally outside in the rain; fishermen and crazy people. Funny thing is if you ask either WHY their out in the weather, about 1/2 the time the crazy person has a good reason..." With that he drove off. Guess he didn`t fish...


Dang Lowell, Were you still asleep when you typed this???
No wonder the Park Ranger thought you were nuts! Quite a "Ramble" there!LOL
Who are the 2 Nice Guys???? Imaginary friends of yours??


----------



## spfldbassguy

After opening the door to let the dog out to do his "business" and having that COLD air hit me I decided not to go out and freeze my booty off. Yup I wussed out,I'm a wussy I know. Was looking forward to today but that COLD air hit me and I waffled bigtimelol. Plus I don't think I can fish in the sun seeing how here lately it's been cloudy everyday I could fish. I might of forgotten how to fish in the bright sun it's been so long.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Mark,Jeremiah & I hit the docks for about 4hrs or so. The babies were bitting like crazy 1lm,1 perch and a bunch gills and little crappie ended up with 1 keeper crappie and 8-9 gills for all of us. Doc & Brent stopped by to see how we were doing, Brent even fished for a while. Water temp was 43 wind out of the south and cold.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> After opening the door to let the dog out to do his "business" and having that COLD air hit me I decided not to go out and freeze my booty off. Yup I wussed out,I'm a wussy I know. Was looking forward to today but that COLD air hit me and I waffled bigtimelol. Plus I don't think I can fish in the sun seeing how here lately it's been cloudy everyday I could fish. I might of forgotten how to fish in the bright sun it's been so long.


Did you see what Guppy posted..Huh, Huh??? I even Iced fished with them for awhile (20 minutes), except there wasn't any ice...but it was cold enough for it!!!LOL 
Man, that cold breeze was blowing right through my jeans...everything else was warm!

Seriously though, sorry I missed you Doc! My meeting lasted long and I didn't get out there til about 1 and stayed until 2:20.
It's always nice to see Gup and Jeremiah and I finally got to meet and talk with Mark...now I have a Face to go with all the fish pics he posts. Mark is just what I expected...very nice guy!....it's kinda scary knowing how much knowledge and wisdom is present with the People who fish CJ and post on here! Nice meeting you Mark, maybe we can SM fish in 2012.

I only fished from 2-2:20 and had a couple bites but you can't fish SLOW enough right now unless you're vertical jigging or have a slip bobber! 
Jeremiah caught a Golden shiner and said he has caught others, which is a very good sign of a strong baitfish population. He also caught a LUCKY Perch that had a very nice set of teeth marks on both sides. Also saw a couple very nice 'gills caught but the amount of small 'gills and Crappie that were being caught by the 3 "Icers" was AMAZING...you would never think that there were that many fish in CJ...it was one after another the whole time I was there...If all of those 'gills survive til next year...OH MY!LOL
For me it was interesting to sit and watch and TALK!
Good Fishing To ALL!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hopefully I'll be over my case of "wussydom" and get out Saturday afternoon for an hour or so. I'm gonna be using the same tactics (well thereabouts anyways) in my search to catch something from the bank at CJ in December. When I say "catch something" I'd prefer to catch either a big ol' largemouth/smallmouth bass or a pig walleye. I'd probably poop my pants if I landed anything right now. That's how excited I'd be. Hell I'd take catching a dink 4'' crappie right now. So hope fully I'll be able to get out tommorrow afternoon.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Managed to get out for about 45 min this afternoon and decided the west side would be my best bet to maybe get outta the wind. No suck luck on that front either. As for the fishing aspect it was the same as the previous 5 times out, I was :S again. Shoulda tried the creek....


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went out today 10-2 at the marina and got 2 keeper crappies 8-10 short ones 1 nice gill 30-35 dinks, not as fast a bite as thursday. One guy fishing off south breaker wall was catching fish and only 3 other guys on the docks.


----------



## chuck71

Wasn't fishing yesterday, but the water temp on the lake was right at 40 degrees. This cold keeps up there won't be much soft water out there soon.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Wasn't fishing yesterday, but the water temp on the lake was right at 40 degrees. This cold keeps up there won't be much soft water out there soon.


The 50's and warm rain will help on Wednesday and Thursday, then alot of 40's with not many night below freezing for the next 10 day forecast! I see a couple more days fishing in my future....Heck, this is the latest I've every fished, I'm beginning to enjoy "Global Warming"! LOL Watch out in Jan and Feb!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

So my brother and I started the day out hunting, had 5 about 30 yards away from us, but they were in the tree line, took a drink in the creek, and then took off. Then we went to pick up Ashley about 2, went to lunch, then headed to her "Gator Hole" as Brent puts it. About 15 minutes into it, I had one on my new pole, the drag was too loose and I lost it, then Ashley was talking to her mom on her phone not really paying attention, I think she takes after Brent, when BAM she gets one and gets it on the bank. Then on her next cast, yep, another one, but it got off. She said she's going out hunting with us just to show us up out there also. On the way home from dropping off my brother, she is pointing out deer out in fields left and right, and of course, there's that look in her eye. I've created a MONSTER!

Anyway, the eye is soaking in saltwater for tomorrow night, it was a FAT one and only went 17 inches. This is a nice week to be out, I'm sure she'll be out some more this week since she is on the early shift.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Forgot to mention, we were there from about 2:30 until about 4:30.

And she caught it on the pumpkin keitech.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Hit the marina again today with BuckIfan 09 and all we got was dinks. We fished for 4 hours and had 1 gill that would have been big enough to keep. Would have been a great day to take the boat out, but I've pulled the battery's and eletronics out.


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch at CJ today and it was wonderful!
Now, I'm gonna sound like a chick....As I came across Robert Eastman at 8am, CJ looked like one of those Glacier lakes...it was perfectly calm, not even a ripple, the air was cold in the high 20's (28 on the truck), every cloud in the sky was reflecting off the lake...it looked like a mirror as I drove by...it was beautiful! 
The COE had the gates wide open so I decided to try "Ashley's Gator Den" on the west side, and I'm glad I did, because I now have fresh Gator for Christmas Dinner!
The water was up and flowing....I made 3 casts with the Pumpkin/Chartreuse Keitech and thought I was stuck...I felt a little movement on the line and wondered if I had another stick...it was a 17" Gator. A half hour later...another snag on a BIGGER stick...this was a 24" Gator. Another 15 minutes...a smaller snag, this was a 16 inch Gator. I fished til 9:30 without another bite and headed to the Marina to show Guppy...3 guys were on the docks but no Guppy so I headed home to drop off the Gators and made a few calls to the "Pack".
After I dropped off the Gators, I headed back to "Ashley's" to try what Guppy suggested but the Gates had been close and there was no flow out of the lake...I casted 10-15 times and didn't have a bite on the "Guppy Lure" so I left for work. 
It was cold early, but it wasn't too bad since the wind wasn't blowing. My eyelets and braid were icing up for the first hour and THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED TO ME BEFORE (since I normally quit fishing after Thanksgiving)...when I left it was 36 with a warm front moving in. 
Went by the park and half of the ponds were iced over already...the warm front and rain will stop the ice machine for awhile longer, so get out and enjoy the SOFT WATER in December!
Just a FYI...the #1 SICKLE HOOKS that I'm using from NP are Super Sharp and I'm not having any trouble with fish getting off, once the hook penetrates. I am using his SKINNY hammered head jig painted in Bleeding Shad but I think THE HOOK is definitely the difference maker...it is sharp enough to penetrate, has a nice heavy barb, and a medium wire that if it does bend from pulling it free with braid...will bend right back!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Was heading out when Brent called me to tell me of his good fortune so I figured I head to the Marina and meet up with him. Well he wasn't there when I arrived so I decided to fish the lakeside portion of the marina. Again nothing to show for my efforts.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> So my brother and I started the day out hunting, had 5 about 30 yards away from us, but they were in the tree line, took a drink in the creek, and then took off. Then we went to pick up Ashley about 2, went to lunch, then headed to her "Gator Hole" as Brent puts it. About 15 minutes into it, I had one on my new pole, the drag was too loose and I lost it, then Ashley was talking to her mom on her phone not really paying attention, I think she takes after Brent, when BAM she gets one and gets it on the bank. Then on her next cast, yep, another one, but it got off. She said she's going out hunting with us just to show us up out there also. On the way home from dropping off my brother, she is pointing out deer out in fields left and right, and of course, there's that look in her eye. I've created a MONSTER!
> 
> Anyway, the eye is soaking in saltwater for tomorrow night, it was a FAT one and only went 17 inches. This is a nice week to be out, I'm sure she'll be out some more this week since she is on the early shift.


Hey Joe, If Ashley keeps this up...you might as well just turn in your "Man Card", sit by the fire with a cold one, and let her be the "Meat" provider!LOL

Yes...you have created a monster!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

So Ashley has another one up on me today. I'm at work and she sends me text after text. Her first cast she thought she was stuck like Brent was, nope, it started pulling and she brought out a monster. Then my brother hooked into one and brought it out. Then he caught a baby catfish. I'll get the sizes when he gets here to filet them. She said they were FAT, one picture she sent me looked like she was full of eggs.


----------



## fishnforlife

Ok last trip in the boat with tales of only a recon of some more potential icing spots.. boo hoo......picture perfect kinda day til the rain came and gone round 1 til bout 230,,,, sat in at 930 til 245,,,,fish stacked up all along the dam wall and the road leading away from the mbr towards the camp ground beach shad school runnin along the main beach small to med balls of fish all along the bottom in the deep water between the dam and beach,,,,,,,, but all my prenetation was wrong today and i ran thru my hole assortment dont know what the prob was but im pretty stinky for the hrs of effort put in....The entire northeast corner of the lake from the campers point to east of goose isle was a lumpy 3\4 inch sheet of ice!!!!!!!I do belive if there was any bankers the wulda heard me cause i hollared HELL YES pretty loud....lol......and has any 1 invented the biodegradeable shot gun shells for duck hunters i pulled 5 floaters from the lake today that should b part of there rules and regs i dont thnk them shells will diegest very well,,,,,,,,,,,,,PATIENTLY WAITING FOR ICE


----------



## Intimidator

fishnforlife said:


> Ok last trip in the boat with tales of only a recon of some more potential icing spots.. boo hoo......picture perfect kinda day til the rain came and gone round 1 til bout 230,,,, sat in at 930 til 245,,,,fish stacked up all along the dam wall and the road leading away from the mbr towards the camp ground beach shad school runnin along the main beach small to med balls of fish all along the bottom in the deep water between the dam and beach,,,,,,,, but all my prenetation was wrong today and i ran thru my hole assortment dont know what the prob was but im pretty stinky for the hrs of effort put in....The entire northeast corner of the lake from the campers point to east of goose isle was a lumpy 3\4 inch sheet of ice!!!!!!!I do belive if there was any bankers the wulda heard me cause i hollared HELL YES pretty loud....lol......and has any 1 invented the biodegradeable shot gun shells for duck hunters i pulled 5 floaters from the lake today that should b part of there rules and regs i dont thnk them shells will diegest very well,,,,,,,,,,,,,PATIENTLY WAITING FOR ICE


I don't think it was your presentation....heck, they just don't bite when they are over there. Too many of us have tried that area and tried to figure it out...let us know when you do because we're all stumped!!!

The hours you put in on the water learning CJ and Her patterns will pay off for you, sounds like you covered alot of water.

I ENJOY HAVING NO ICE!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> So Ashley has another one up on me today. I'm at work and she sends me text after text. Her first cast she thought she was stuck like Brent was, nope, it started pulling and she brought out a monster. Then my brother hooked into one and brought it out. Then he caught a baby catfish. I'll get the sizes when he gets here to filet them. She said they were FAT, one picture she sent me looked like she was full of eggs.


I feel for you!
Maybe you should just donate your gear to CJ for the Kids Fishing Program, that way at least it would be put to good use, since you don't have to fish anymore.....I surely wouldn't take her hunting....that's all you have left!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Well done, Sir Intimidator and Ashley and Co. ...


Thanks! When you gettin' out to enjoy the last of the soft water??


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

So here are some pictures, of course they are of when they brought them home, not to give away the location, super secret location... LOL

They were both FULL of eggs also.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> So here are some pictures, of course they are of when they brought them home, not to give away the location, super secret location... LOL
> 
> They were both FULL of eggs also.


GOOD EATIN' RIGHT THERE!!!!

Beside the cheeks...fry up the caviar.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out over lunch to the "Gator Den" and was blessed with 2 more Nice Fat Gators. One went 22" and the other was 20", both were caught on Ashley's favorite Gator color and both fought like tree limbs. 
Had to go get ice and saw the "Bluegill Brotherhood" fishin' on the wood bridge...just a trickle was coming out of the Dam so they must have found a nice school of 'gills. 
It was dark and dreary, the wind was gusting, and it was damp and misty...my truck said it was 57-58 degrees....I have a feeling we'll be paying for this soon!
Now I'll have plenty of FRESH Gator, Cheeks, and Caviar for Christmas Dinner, I may have to cook some up for Santa and maybe he'll bring me some cool fishin' stuff!HO HO HO!
Good Fishin' To All...And To All, A Good Night!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Well Mr.Intimidator I thought you was gonna call me back and let me know if you was heading out in the morning? I'm at the point where I believe I'm done for the year but Might try to get out and freeze my bootie off for one last time out this year.


----------



## fishnforlife

an hr on the bank was cold but so wotrh it was out the back door of my house at 730 and back by 915 now thats all rite 1 24 inch saugeye full of eggs 1 19 inch walleye 1 17 walleye threw 2 15 inchers back that were prego il cacth up to them n a cpl years lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

fishnforlife said:


> an hr on the bank was cold but so wotrh it was out the back door of my house at 730 and back by 915 now thats all rite 1 24 inch saugeye full of eggs 1 19 inch walleye 1 17 walleye threw 2 15 inchers back that were prego il cacth up to them n a cpl years lol


Nice morning out there,betcha dinner was really good tonight huh. Glad to see someone can catch something from the bank. I'll just have to live through everyone elses successes out there seeing how I'm done for the year. Yup turned in my Man-Card already and now am in the mode of reorganizing,restocking,and preparing for next year.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Nice morning out there,betcha dinner was really good tonight huh. Glad to see someone can catch something from the bank. I'll just have to live through everyone elses successes out there seeing how I'm done for the year. Yup turned in my Man-Card already and now am in the mode of reorganizing,restocking,and preparing for next year.


You Wuss!LOL I can't believe that I am still fishing and you have hung it up...what is this world coming to when I am out Wussed!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Sorry for the late updates but my home computer is sick!
Made it out yesterday....and yes, I called Steve to join me!
Fished the Gator Den from 9:50 til 10:50 without a bite. Whoever smokes Pall Mall Blue and recently left the hardpacks laying on the ground with all the butts...I picked them up for you...if you also were the one that left the blue plastic dixie cups, the plastic bags, and the water bottles...I also picked those up and put them in the trash for you...what idiots!
Moved over to Cajun Cliff with my slip bobber pole (regular bobber with a 1/16oz bleeding shad jig head) and set it at 18'...caught 7 nice Crappie (in 45 minutes) from 10.5 to 11.5 inches on a 2" SS Keitech/Crappie niblet, by just letting the waves and current move the bait.
Moved to the Marina and used the same setup set at 10' to catch 5 more near Bass Cove II in 45 minutes. The COE has released more water than normal and the lake is too far down. I could walk 5-6 feet out in front of the HC platform...maybe the COE needs a "Fisheries Management" Class or alittle common sense would help also!
It was slow so I decided to leave since the sun came out and I headed for CL. Stayed there until 1:45 and caught 22 "Legal" Crappie that also will be used for Christmas dinner. Same setup as CJ except the bobber was set at 2'. Hopefully I get to have Brunch again Tuesday and this nice fishing weather continues!

Fishnforlife, CONGRATS.....on a very Nice day from the Bank!

Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> You Wuss!LOL I can't believe that I am still fishing and you have hung it up...what is this world coming to when I am out Wussed!LOL


Yup I've wussed out and I'm not afraid to admit it. I guess all those recent skunkings have my confidence down or something OR you somehow sent your "wussiness" over to melol.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Jeff and I tried the long poles for a while this morning :S. So we shifted to ice poles and jigs at the marina and got a bunch of dinks, only Jeff got a keeper crappie. That wind was nasty but we did not give up, fished 7:30 -2:45 not a lot of guys out.


----------



## fishnforlife

so i went back to the same hole as sat.. but to no real success lost 2 eyes at the bank forgot the net at home................beautiful day know matter what hope to fair with better luck tommorow


----------



## socdad

Thought I would take advantage of the weather and went by CJ this afternoon. Only fished the Marinna for a short time & caught one small large mouth. Anyone else see the brave soul wind surfing (looked like a surf board & kite) across the whitecaps. Water temp somewhere in the forties  that guy is NUTS!!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I spoke to Brent today and he wanted me to report that he got another 18" gator from Ashley's secret gator spot this morning. Same swimmer in a different color. 

For those of you who don't know, Brent has a nasty virus on his computer and is resistant to paying for the repair. I don't know how much longer he will hold out, but he is hoping his computer connection can fix it for free. Anyway, that is why he hasn't been online for awhile.

I stopped by the marina today and fished for about an hour with the Tin Guppy. It was a slow bite, but the fish were there. It was like the end of January when the oxygen levels are low and the fish will follow the bait, but not eat it. I would have thought that today would have been great, but not so. I hope to be out there tomorrow for a longer try. BTW, we didn't get skunked! A good number of people out today.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Fished for about 3 1/2 hrs and only had 1 fair gill, the fish did not want any movement today. The ice season is looking a long way off, 2 weeks ago there was a skim of ice in the southwest corner of the marina. Today the water temp. was 43 degrees with all this rain we have been getting lately.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I spoke to Brent today and he wanted me to report that he got another 18" gator from Ashley's secret gator spot this morning. Same swimmer in a different color.
> 
> For those of you who don't know, Brent has a nasty virus on his computer and is resistant to paying for the repair. I don't know how much longer he will hold out, but he is hoping his computer connection can fix it for free. Anyway, that is why he hasn't been online for awhile.
> 
> I stopped by the marina today and fished for about an hour with the Tin Guppy. It was a slow bite, but the fish were there. It was like the end of January when the oxygen levels are low and the fish will follow the bait, but not eat it. I would have thought that today would have been great, but not so. I hope to be out there tomorrow for a longer try. BTW, we didn't get skunked! A good number of people out today.


Yeah he's been complaining about that virus to me for awhile now,been telling him to get it fixed already. You'd figure with all the money he spends readily on lures that he'd fix his computer problem without hesitation.

It's always nice when you don't get skunked. Isn't is funny how the days you think are gonna be good aren't and the ones you think might be terrible turn out to be great? Guess that's what keeps all of us fishing huh.


----------



## Intimidator

Using my wifes cell, hopefully Steve understands how hard this was to figure out for me.LOL
Went out today for half an hour at the gator den. Was suppose to be getting groceries, and decided to make a detour. Saw Joe and Ashley on my way...poor Ashley is sick. Hopefully she gets better before Santa comes.
Didn't get a bite. Went by the dam and the water was flowing wide open. All the creeks and streams are high, thought they'd wait longer before they dumped water. Jeff stopped by on his way home and we were able to talk for awhile. Looks like i'll be able to fish for a little longer before I turn in my mancard. Good fishing to all!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Yeah he's been complaining about that virus to me for awhile now,been telling him to get it fixed already. You'd figure with all the money he spends readily on lures that he'd fix his computer problem without hesitation.
> 
> This is a ground breaking day for me...heck, I actually figured out my wife phone. Now, I just saved more money for lures!LOL


----------



## walleyejigger

from what i have read about you and phones it may end up costing you more than getting rid of the virus  merry christmas


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> from what i have read about you and phones it may end up costing you more than getting rid of the virus  merry christmas


Nope! My wife won't let this thing out of her sight!
I also know if I screw it up.....I'm DEAD!LOL

I just need to find someone local and cheap to fix my home computer.


----------



## Intimidator

Just in case she doesn't allow me to use her phone again!

Merry Christmas To All! 
Best Wishes and may ALL of you and your families have a Blessed New Year!

And may we all have a Great 2012 fishing season!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> spfldbassguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he's been complaining about that virus to me for awhile now,been telling him to get it fixed already. You'd figure with all the money he spends readily on lures that he'd fix his computer problem without hesitation.
> 
> This is a ground breaking day for me...heck, I actually figured out my wife phone. Now, I just saved more money for lures!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> PUT DOWN HER PHONE,you ALWAYS find a way to break anything electronic . Just get your computer fixed already,jeez what are you waitng for a coupon? Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Just in case she doesn't allow me to use her phone again!
> 
> Merry Christmas To All!
> Best Wishes and may ALL of you and your families have a Blessed New Year!
> 
> And may we all have a Great 2012 fishing season!


Aw shucks Brent that was nice,well then I say the same to you and yours and yes may we have another good fishing season in 2012.


----------



## spfldbassguy

It's bad but since the temps have went up a little and there's no rain for the time being I might have to get some gear out and do a little more fishing this year. It's bad but I've been trying to think if there was a way that I'd be able to get out today or tommorrow (fishing on xmas,I know I got issues). Only need an hour or so cause I got a few ideas and areas I wanna try out. Definitely gonna get out on Monday at point in time,on a shut down so I'll have a little time to maybe get one last fish in 2011.


----------



## FishingAddict

Wanting to fish cj brown tomorrow. I am thinking about going shore fishing here with some of my new rapala crank baits that i got. I have been wanting to get to the mad river for some fly fishing but its been out of control and too high for a while. Any tips on good spots to shore fish at cj brown? Which style of lure is better for saugeye? I have countdown, shadrap, xrap and husky jerks.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Fished the marina last two days. Did good but no size!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Am honestly hoping with so much forage, ( young of the year shad, perch, and panfish, plus the schools of fathead minnows) and the 9" minimum for crappies that by spring that most of those juvenille panfish put some weight on. there is a smorgus board for the predators to feast on also. Lastly am hoping we DON`T have a winter kill on the shad...


Just remember the Gator season may be poor this year due to this being the class that only had 60,000 fingerlings stocked. Plus, I've never seen so many being flushed before!


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Fished the marina last two days. Did good but no size!


How long you in town? I'm off till the 3rd!


----------



## Intimidator

Santa brought a lap-top along with fishin' stuff!


----------



## downtime8763

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all those on Ohiogamefishing and those that fish CJ may this year be one of catching not just fishing!!!!!


----------



## FishingAddict

started around 1 at the south east end of the lake on the rocks where the fish attractors are 30 ft out. fished untill around 4 and drove to the other side and cast for a couple hours on the dock/pier side with no luck. used shad raps and xraps with no luck. we are getting kayaks in the spring and that should help our chances at cj brown. still had a great time for my first time there, beautiful looking reservoir/lake.


----------



## downtime8763

Are we getting Christmas trees for the lake this year?


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Are we getting Christmas trees for the lake this year?


Donations to Mother CJ are greatly appreciated! The water is soft!!!

I'm going to be working on some hybrid cover (PVC and untreated 2x4's). I'll let everyone see it when I'm done!


----------



## Intimidator

Rusty called today and said there were alot of guys out...how about some posts guys!!! I know some of you have been catching fish....just post water temps, clarity etc!

Hey Rusty, I forgot to ask about your Under Water Camera??? Jeff says that you can see real good with it...that you can see the trees and fish...Man, that would be cool!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Thanks to Santa I was able to make a trip down to BPS with my brother and pick up the stuff I needed to restock. Gonna get all the rest of the the stuff I need in Feb. or March. Gotta look at the weather forecast and see what time the rain and stuff is supposed to move in tommorrow. Wanna head out and see if I can get one last fish in 2011.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I was only around till christmas eve. I may come down again, hit the docks and alum for something to keep me occupied for this "winter" were having


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Thanks to Santa I was able to make a trip down to BPS with my brother and pick up the stuff I needed to restock. Gonna get all the rest of the the stuff I need in Feb. or March. Gotta look at the weather forecast and see what time the rain and stuff is supposed to move in tommorrow. Wanna head out and see if I can get one last fish in 2011.


Man, I'd hate to have seen that bill!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I was only around till christmas eve. I may come down again, hit the docks and alum for something to keep me occupied for this "winter" were having


Let us know...I'll try to come out and say Hi! 
This is a Beautiful Winter so far!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Man, I'd hate to have seen that bill!!!LOL


I spent less than $76 thank you very much. Didn't go hog wild just restocking certain items. The only kind of lure I bought that I wasn't replacing was a Pop-R snag proof frog. Only got to get a few other items and all the line and that stuff won't run me too much hopefully.


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> I'm going to be working on some hybrid cover (PVC and untreated 2x4's). I'll let everyone see it when I'm done!


I'm reading another book and something triggered the idea of filling Home Depot buckets half full of concrete to simulate stumps. Each stump would only cost about $4.50. Maybe stick a few PVCs in there as well. Any thoughts?

Also I bought a map of CJ from Sportsman's Connection. It might be a little more detailed than the ODNR maps but not much. Does anyone know of a better map and how to get ahold of one?


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I'm reading another book and something triggered the idea of filling Home Depot buckets half full of concrete to simulate stumps. Each stump would only cost about $4.50. Maybe stick a few PVCs in there as well. Any thoughts?
> 
> Also I bought a map of CJ from Sportsman's Connection. It might be a little more detailed than the ODNR maps but not much. Does anyone know of a better map and how to get ahold of one?


Lowell, is going to start another "Project" at CJ...he is looking into PVC also...so maybe get with him when things are finalized and that way you can help him at CJ if you are interested also!

IMHO, Just filling the buckets would be a waste of money, unless you had the money to put 20-30 (or more) in piles for smallies or cats, most vertical stumps that hold BIG fish are bigger and taller like fence posts, etc. Some guys like stake beds with small sticks but they rot faster and hold smaller fish. The depth of the thermocline also has to be taken into consideration because cover that is below the summer thermocline may not produce enough oxygen to hold fish when you want! Taller cover may be able to bridge the thermocline, and produce enough oxygen to be used all summer in deeper water....in shallow water most cover is wasted on cooler water fish because they will be deep....so cover has to also be "Tuned" for the species that you prefer to catch.
I believe to get the best bang for your buck and really help the lake or pond long term....that you need something substantial like 4-6 foot 2x4's or 1.5" (minimum) PVC (HEAVILY SANDED and sink holes drilled) as branches and something bigger as a main trunk in a 5 gal or larger bucket (FILLED with concrete)...normal buckets like you see guys using to sit on or put fish in will need an "X" brace made with rebar stuck through the bottom of the bucket so it will sit correctly on the bottom and not fall over...or you can use a big square bucket or a form to make the proper width base! I still like to attach cable in the concrete to hold everything together as another precaution.
Doing it this way, you will have a proven fish cover that will attract the BIGGIES and will last most of our lives!


----------



## Intimidator

Finally got out yesterday at 3:30pm and fished the Cajun area til 5. I ended up with a 11" LM, a 12" SM and 4 legal Crappies.....all I was really doing was checking the action on the goodies that Santa brought. I was very happy with the "Toys"....I think I have put together the "best of the best" for next year and I'm officially done with the tackle box except for the new Keitech's!
Hopefully I can get out one more time in 2011 and one time in 2012 before Winter hits!

Happy New Year to you all, and may 2012 bring blessings to you and your families!
May we also be blessed with good fishing in 2012! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Finally got out yesterday at 3:30pm and fished the Cajun area til 5. I ended up with a 11" LM, a 12" SM and 4 legal Crappies.....all I was really doing was checking the action on the goodies that Santa brought. I was very happy with the "Toys"....I think I have put together the "best of the best" for next year and I'm officially done with the tackle box except for the new Keitech's!
> Hopefully I can get out one more time in 2011 and one time in 2012 before Winter hits!
> 
> Happy New Year to you all, and may 2012 bring blessings to you and your families!
> May we also be blessed with good fishing in 2012! Good Fishing To All!


Good to see you're getting out there but you only get half the credit for your catch seeing how you're fishing for the both of uslol.


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> IMHO, Just filling the buckets would be a waste of money, unless you had the money to put 20-30 (or more) in piles for smallies or cats, most vertical stumps that hold BIG fish are bigger and taller like fence posts, etc.


OK...It's obvious I have a lot to learn about this process. When/if you guys need anything just let me know. I can contribute buckets and PVC and I can certainly sand PVC but I don't have any Osage Orange or Hickory trees growing in my back yard. lol If I did they'd be more valuable in the lake. lol again.


----------



## easytobeme03

Hope everyone has a happy new year


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Hope everyone has a happy new year


Tell D I said Hi! Best Wishes, Buddy!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Good to see you're getting out there but you only get half the credit for your catch seeing how you're fishing for the both of uslol.


I can live with that! Besides, you got me into Bass Fishing again and using the Chatterbaits....I had a BLAST this year! Hell, I'm gettin' sentimental in my old age!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> OK...It's obvious I have a lot to learn about this process. When/if you guys need anything just let me know. I can contribute buckets and PVC and I can certainly sand PVC but I don't have any Osage Orange or Hickory trees growing in my back yard. lol If I did they'd be more valuable in the lake. lol again.


Just keep on the lookout for UNTREATED lumber or cheap PVC....when the "project" comes together the list of needed supplies will be huge!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, agree with all the info provided, however if I may suggest, we will drill 4 holes just below the lips of the buckets and insert the rebar/ PVC there; have read that even if tipped at an angle it won`t allow the bucket to completely lay over and might allow for accurate placement on inclined slopes with a high probability of a successful "stay in place". Lastly that PVC and osage orange should STILL be there after we are a memory...it will be our "Sunday Punch".


Agreed, I have only heard RUMORS (For Debra) of these being put on flats....so far....and the bottom cross brace works...rumors also state that if you encase the rebar in small PVC with caps, then it will not rust and rot....have also heard rumors of guys fanning out the 2x4's so if they do put them shallow or on a slope they still provide a huge laydown cover area!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Decided to stop out and see Jeff and Rusty on my way home from taking Dale to the Doctor (he's sick)...just wanted to say Hi and wish them a Happy New Year...and see what they were catching!
Man, I actually got a eye full...both of them had their Ice suits on and I could have sworn they were twin Santa's! Now, I better get another set of presents tonight!
I really think they should go into business together and open an aquarium shop....they have been catching enough aquarium size fish to really keep it stocked!!!LOL
In reality...If I hadn't see all of these small fish with my own eyes, I would have a hard time believing that there are that many small fish in CJ...Man, there is alot of food in there, if they all can grow up and keep spawning then CJ will be healthy for a long time.
Good Fishing To All and Happy New Year!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I can live with that! Besides, you got me into Bass Fishing again and using the Chatterbaits....I had a BLAST this year! Hell, I'm gettin' sentimental in my old age!LOL


Aw shucks, I guess that's why the bass in CJ's mad at me and that's why I couldn't catch one more this year I got more 4 more of the bigger size in black/red and black/blue so I'm ready for some more night time bassin' Probably gonna hit Clark Lake once or twice at night to see how it goes out there in the dark in the middle of the summer.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Decided to stop out and see Jeff and Rusty on my way home from taking Dale to the Doctor (he's sick)...just wanted to say Hi and wish them a Happy New Year...and see what they were catching!
> Man, I actually got a eye full...both of them had their Ice suits on and I could have sworn they were twin Santa's! Now, I better get another set of presents tonight!
> I really think they should go into business together and open an aquarium shop....they have been catching enough aquarium size fish to really keep it stocked!!!LOL
> In reality...If I hadn't see all of these small fish with my own eyes, I would have a hard time believing that there are that many small fish in CJ...Man, there is alot of food in there, if they all can grow up and keep spawning then CJ will be healthy for a long time.
> Good Fishing To All and Happy New Year!


Maybe you should've taken a few home to feed your babies.


----------



## fishnforlife

Happy New Year to all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walleyejigger

its almost here . the new year . bigger fish new tackel and more fishing and making new friends at the lake . happy newyear to all of the cj water temp posters .


----------



## Tin Guppy

Jeff and I did get a bunch of small ones yesterday, but we did get 6 nice gills. They were biting better than they had all week and getting dinks is better than turning in my man card Brent


----------



## Tin Guppy

Hey Flathead King I have tried to call you for 2 weeks to let you know I was fishing. If you get a chance to go before your operation let me know.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Jeff and I did get a bunch of small ones yesterday, but we did get 6 nice gills. They were biting better than they had all week and getting dinks is better than turning in my man card Brent


Glad to see that your computer is fixed! 
I haven't turned it in yet....the temps are suppose to rise again toward the middle/end of the week and maybe I can get out for the first time in 2012!


----------



## scooterJ

hello ive been reading all the posts over the last 2 yrs,finally decided to register.
back in April or May. i took my boy out to C.J. showed him how to jig and he ended up catching a 15 inch Crappie ,18 inch shovel head and some nice bass. and i also Showed both my girls and one of their friends how to jig they ended up catching walleye and lots of Crappie..they were just jigging a minnow in. heck the crappie were hitting so good my boy was catching Crappie on a 6 inch sparkly bass worm


----------



## the musky hunter

got my new musky rods from st. croix now i am just waiting for my new walleye rods & reels to come in thanks to st. croix rods.
yup it will be a good year


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> hello ive been reading all the posts over the last 2 yrs,finally decided to register.
> back in April or May. i took my boy out to C.J. showed him how to jig and he ended up catching a 15 inch Crappie ,18 inch shovel head and some nice bass. and i also Showed both my girls and one of their friends how to jig they ended up catching walleye and lots of Crappie..they were just jigging a minnow in. heck the crappie were hitting so good my boy was catching Crappie on a 6 inch sparkly bass worm


Welcome and Congrats! 
Please, continue to post and let us know how you are doing...you don't have to give up locations or secrets, just post water temps, how the lake looked, if they're letting water out, depths you see fish, if you saw any shad, minnows, fry, crawdads, birds etc. This info helps everyone to figure out what's going on at CJ and how to catch fish!


----------



## Intimidator

the musky hunter said:


> got my new musky rods from st. croix now i am just waiting for my new walleye rods & reels to come in thanks to st. croix rods.
> yup it will be a good year


Sounds like the upgrades were nice ones and Santa was good to you!!

I have only heard of 1 Musky and 1 Northern caught out of CJ (wish there were more but CJ is a Gator brood lake), so I don't know if the Crocodile Rod will come in handy....but I'm sure we can help you out with the Gator Pole when you get it!

Like I told Scooter, you don't have to give out any info that you don't want to...most of us know CJ better than our own back yard, water temps and lake info will key us into where the fish are and if you have any questions...just ask!


----------



## Intimidator

For those interested, there is a Free Crappie magazine online and it's pretty decent....go to www.crappienow.com to view, download, or print!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent I figured that you woulda been out at some point over the past weekend even with all the goofy wind, was figuring you wanted to be the first person posting on OGF about catching a fish in 2012.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Brent I figured that you woulda been out at some point over the past weekend even with all the goofy wind, was figuring you wanted to be the first person posting on OGF about catching a fish in 2012.


My Wife and Dale have been sick...had to nurse them back to health....plus it was too cold! I'll be out later this week....!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> My Wife and Dale have been sick...had to nurse them back to health....plus it was too cold! I'll be out later this week....!


That's awful nice of you to give up freezing your boys off while trying to catch a fish to stay at home playing Doctor Brent,lol. Shoulda gave 'em a shot of whiskey and wrapped them up in some heavy,heavy blankets, they woulda sweated it out. ( had a friend whose grandma did that everytime he was sick as a kid)


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Steve.....Do you think we'll see "Easy" trying to improve on his distance casting this year by throwing the Alabama Rig on "The Catapult"???LOL 
Heck, if he starts throwing that thing, he'll be able to "Pay Lake" us from across the Marina!HEE HEE


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Intimidator,thanks for the link to the crappie magazine! And others, good thing you got going here, Always checking this thread, def. a good read!


----------



## scooterJ

heck there are alot of big catfish also..2011 was 1st yr i didnt catch that many white nasty bass....seems like bass population is increasing as well but i might be wrong..


----------



## easytobeme03

LOL now THERE is a really good idea ,, some braid,, an alabama rig , and a light touch lol oh boy look out springtime !!!!!!


----------



## scooterJ

i just like using spiderwire with a few small splitshots about a ft or ft half below hook..


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hey Steve.....Do you think we'll see "Easy" trying to improve on his distance casting this year by throwing the Alabama Rig on "The Catapult"???LOL
> Heck, if he starts throwing that thing, he'll be able to "Pay Lake" us from across the Marina!HEE HEE


Keep joking and Don's gonna bring out the "oceananic shark rod combo". You won't be laughing when he pay lakes you from the beach while you're on the west side fishing,lol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> LOL now THERE is a really good idea ,, some braid,, an alabama rig , and a light touch lol oh boy look out springtime !!!!!!



Ok you pay lake him with that set up and I'll stand close enough to him to get him talking, he'll never catch anything that way.lol


----------



## Intimidator

Saugeyefisher said:


> Intimidator,thanks for the link to the crappie magazine! And others, good thing you got going here, Always checking this thread, def. a good read!


Listen, we figure that if good fishermen are given water temps, conditions, and keys to what's going on that they can catch fish...we don't have to give out secret locations or things like that (even though sometimes we do)!
Fishermen that are in different stages of learning, whether it be trying for a new species or trying a new technique are welcome to ask questions or PM us for info...and unless you are a total jerk, we try to help everyone. 

Info that we give out can be used at any lake...patterns are key to fishing, if you know what to look for like, oxygen levels, temps, weather, depths, etc, you should know where the fish are...each species also has its likes, dislikes, and patterns. 

Most of us have given up fishing with "Live Bait" and fish year round with artificials, this makes it more rewarding, challenging, and fun...we are a good resource if you want to try something new! Basically we all use the same stuff just with different manufacturing names and we past on reviews.

We believe that if you take time to learn how to fish a lake and enjoy it, you will help to take care of that resource. Most of the guys that post on this thread or just follow it have done something to help improve the lake, either in a small or large way!

One of the other benefits is that I have met almost every person from this thread....this is probably one of the best groups of people that I have ever met. These are intelligent fishermen and Great people whom I am proud to call friends! Each and every one of them truely cares about our "home" lake and enjoys it! Plus we still have several "Projects" to do...and anyone is welcome for that!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Initimidator, I agree... I drive by cj every friday on my way to sutphen(one of my accounts) One of these days im gonna stop by an make a cast on my lunch break. Maybe ill run into one of ya out there...
Thanks
Bobby


----------



## Intimidator

Saugeyefisher said:


> Initimidator, I agree... I drive by cj every friday on my way to sutphen(one of my accounts) One of these days im gonna stop by an make a cast on my lunch break. Maybe ill run into one of ya out there...
> Thanks
> Bobby


Let us know, I'm only 10-15 minutes away from home or work!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Keep joking and Don's gonna bring out the "oceananic shark rod combo". You won't be laughing when he pay lakes you from the beach while you're on the west side fishing,lol.


Wouldn't that be a HOOT! One day we will be fishing lakeside in the Marina and all we'll hear is a sound like a Mortar Round flying through the air...next thing we'll know is a large splash lands right where we were fishing....as we look up from the cover we had just taken behind large boulders!!!
Then a few minutes pass and D pulls up to ask if we saw the UFO that Don had just launched from the Overlook, she flashes him a signal and he starts reeling the 50lb rig back...buy the time he gets it back to the opposite bank he has caught a limit of Crappie and Gators...and pulled up a car and a couple Schuler Trees!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> heck there are alot of big catfish also..2011 was 1st yr i didnt catch that many white nasty bass....seems like bass population is increasing as well but i might be wrong..


Channel Cats do seem to like my offerings, I caught a few VERY NICE ones this year...when I do catch them, I try to make sure that they find a "Good Home" with someone, so they don't bother me again!

Spring (cold water) WB are firm and very tasty! They are Excellent Fighters for their size. For the life of me I can't understand people who enjoy eating Cats or Carp (which will eat ANYTHING) and then they turn up their noses to a WB which eats mainly FISH!!!
Also a thing to remember...Big Crappie and Gators are in those school of WB, they are mainly underneath with the BIG WB that are allowing the small WB to do all the chasing and mutilation of the shad before they go in and feast!

The Bass Population (SM and LM) has made a nice recovery due to very nice spawns the last 3-4 years and PLENTY of Food for Fry and Young fish. If we have another Winter with no shad kill, it is going to get crazy out there! We need to help provide the Bass with plenty of "Homes"!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Saugeyefisher said:


> Initimidator, I agree... I drive by cj every friday on my way to sutphen(one of my accounts) One of these days im gonna stop by an make a cast on my lunch break. Maybe ill run into one of ya out there...
> Thanks
> Bobby


Maybe I'll see you out there sometime then.......after it gets warmer again,lol.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Wouldn't that be a HOOT! One day will be fishing lakeside in the Marina and all we'll hear is a sound like a Mortar Round flying through the air...next thing we'll know is a large splash lands right where we were fishing....as we look up from the cover we had just taken behind large boulders!!!
> Then a few minutes pass and D pulls up to ask if we saw the UFO that Don had just launched from the Overlook, she flashes him a signal and he starts reeling the 50lb rig back...buy the time he gets it back to the opposite bank he has caught a limit of Crappie and Gators...and pulled up a car and a couple Schuler Trees!!!LOL


If we called the law could we press charges for "Attempted Murder"? Seeing how that could be considered a deadly weapon,lol.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> If we called the law could we press charges for "Attempted Murder"? Seeing how that could be considered a deadly weapon,lol.


Either that or they may have to issue a World Wide Tsunami Warning after it splashes down!


----------



## Intimidator

Congrats to Jeff (Crazy4SM) for his first Gator and Crappie of 2012!

Thanks to Guppy for the info! And Congrats for his first catches of 2012!


----------



## easytobeme03

she flashes him a signal and he starts reeling the 50lb rig back...buy the time he gets it back to the opposite bank he has caught a limit of Crappie and Gators...and pulled up a car and a couple Schuler Trees!!!LOL[/QUOTE]


LMAO !! i will have you know that it only takes a 37 pound rig on the catapault !!!:Banane54::T


----------



## Tin Guppy

Fished yesterday and today, yesterday I had to break some ice around the docks. I put my camera down in and the water temp. was 33-34 degrees, yesterday they did not bite so good all gills. Today we did a lot better Jeff got a gator before I got to the lake, then I started getting crappie maybe 20-25 and a bunch of gills. We got 6 keeper crappie up to 10.5" it was killing Jeff that I keep getting crappies so he moved within 3' of me trying to get on them. I hated to leave when I did but I told my wife that I would take her phone to her.


----------



## Salmonid

Nice job Rusty!! Glad you finally found some specks and a few keepers to boot!

Salmonid


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Yea, I got my first 2012 gator today. It only measured out at 15", but it was nice to get something with some weight and fight again. He hit hard and fought hard... no rag pull fight with that little guy. Also missed another that did feel like a rag bite. He took half the swim bait too.

At the marina it was Rusty's (Tin Guppy's) day today. He had the touch and I was envious. I tried to pay lake him, but it didn't matter he still out fished me. I told him it was because he knew every fish in the marina personally now since he has fished practically every day for the last five weeks. Some days are like that, but that is not the first time that Rusty has done that to me. I guess I should hang out exclusively with the Indimidator because I know I can out fish him. After all, he doesn't set the hook!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

easytobeme03 said:


> she flashes him a signal and he starts reeling the 50lb rig back...buy the time he gets it back to the opposite bank he has caught a limit of Crappie and Gators...and pulled up a car and a couple Schuler Trees!!!LOL



LMAO !! i will have you know that it only takes a 37 pound rig on the catapault !!!:Banane54::T[/QUOTE]

Hell Don you could probaly catapault an 3/4 oz sinker from the South breaker Wall all the way over to the other side and fish in front of the HCP, you chuck a 37# rig on that catapault you might just take out a jet flying over head. Now that'd be a story the news agencies across the USA would be all over, white male approximately 35-40 yrs old,wearing jeans and a t-shirt,armed with a middle aged viking catapault shoots down a Stealth Bomber while trying to cast his 20'' white and chartruese swimbait to some Muskies in Canada while never leaving Ohio.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Yea, I got my first 2012 gator today. It only measured out at 15", but it was nice to get something with some weight and fight again. He hit hard and fought hard... no rag pull fight with that little guy. Also missed another that did feel like a rag bite. He took half the swim bait too.
> 
> At the marina it was Rusty's (Tin Guppy's) day today. He had the touch and I was envious. I tried to pay lake him, but it didn't matter he still out fished me. I told him it was because he knew every fish in the marina personally now since he has fished practically every day for the last five weeks. Some days are like that, but that is not the first time that Rusty has done that to me. I guess I should hang out exclusively with the Indimidator because I know I can out fish him. After all, he doesn't set the hook!!!


Nice job Jeff, Brent's now officially envious that you got the first CJ Gator of 2012.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Fished yesterday and today, yesterday I had to break some ice around the docks. I put my camera down in and the water temp. was 33-34 degrees, yesterday they did not bite so good all gills. Today we did a lot better Jeff got a gator before I got to the lake, then I started getting crappie maybe 20-25 and a bunch of gills. We got 6 keeper crappie up to 10.5" it was killing Jeff that I keep getting crappies so he moved within 3' of me trying to get on them. I hated to leave when I did but I told my wife that I would take her phone to her.


Don't worry when you left Jeff moved right on your spot...and they quit biting! Serves him right for being so mean to me in his post!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Yea, I got my first 2012 gator today. It only measured out at 15", but it was nice to get something with some weight and fight again. He hit hard and fought hard... no rag pull fight with that little guy. Also missed another that did feel like a rag bite. He took half the swim bait too.
> 
> At the marina it was Rusty's (Tin Guppy's) day today. He had the touch and I was envious. I tried to pay lake him, but it didn't matter he still out fished me. I told him it was because he knew every fish in the marina personally now since he has fished practically every day for the last five weeks. Some days are like that, but that is not the first time that Rusty has done that to me. I guess I should hang out exclusively with the Indimidator because I know I can out fish him. After all, he doesn't set the hook!!!


INDIMIDATOR....Man, That really hurt me...I thought we were Friends!!!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> LMAO !! i will have you know that it only takes a 37 pound rig on the catapault !!!:Banane54::T


Hell Don you could probaly catapault an 3/4 oz sinker from the South breaker Wall all the way over to the other side and fish in front of the HCP, you chuck a 37# rig on that catapault you might just take out a jet flying over head. Now that'd be a story the news agencies across the USA would be all over, white male approximately 35-40 yrs old,wearing jeans and a t-shirt,armed with a middle aged viking catapault shoots down a Stealth Bomber while trying to cast his 20'' white and chartruese swimbait to some Muskies in Canada while never leaving Ohio. [/QUOTE]

LOL
Don is going to be a Legend by the time we are all gone...Dale and Aaron will be telling stories to their kids about the guy who Musky fished in Canada from Ohio, pulled 2 limits, a car, and a couple Schuler Trees out with one cast, and had people diving for cover because his casts flew through the air like rockets (and broke the sound barrier)....all because of his WORLD FAMOUS Viking "Catapult" Rod and Reel!


----------



## Intimidator

Well it took me most of the day but I finally caught my first Gator of 2012...I couldn't let Jeff have bragging rights for 2 more months...it would have been torture to have to listen to him over the rest of Winter!!!
Started out at 9:30 at the Gator Den...nothing. Moved to the West Bank and saw 5-6 vehicles at the wood bridge...it was crowded. 
Went to Cajun Cliff and was using my slip bobber pole (set at 20') with a 2" Keitech and a niblet and was also casting a Rapala 1.5" jointed crank that suspends, I just let the crank suspend and let the water move it when I caught the first fish of the year a 13" SM, about half an hour later Mr Whiskers decided to pay me a visit (his first and last of 2012) and bit the crank also...it was a 16" Channel and since he looked lonely and needed a place to go, I decided that he was going to be on the weekend menu! I never did get a Crappie or a bite on the bobber.
Went back to the Gator Den...nothing. 
Moved to the Marina...wooden bridge was packed, ten cars in that little lot!
Very little water coming out of the Dam.
Started at the HC platform, wind was picking up out of the SW, ended up catching 2 nice crappie in the first hour, they were put in the basket with the Cat (to keep him company)...it was slow...was letting the bobber drift the Keitech over cover. Moved to Tin Guppy's dock....Caught 2 sm Crappie, bobber was set at 13'. Took the Keitech off and just put a niblet on the jighead...caught a small 'gill and a 8" SHAD. Wind was picking up, was around 1:00, got cold and went to the truck to get warm and got ice, the truck said it was 50 degrees....headed to the Gator Den, casted twice and thought I was stuck until it started moving, was a nice 17+ inch Gator (Green Pumpkin/Chart), casted for awhile and left. Still 4-5 cars at the wooden bridge....no water being released from the Dam.
Decided to go to CL...glad I did! Had the most action of the day...the sun must have raised the temp a couple degrees on my rock because I caught a nice 14" LM and 7 Crappies...I kept 3 about 9.5 inches. Had the SS on and had the bobber at 2'.
Decide to leave and try the Gator Den again...nothing, temp on the truck was 56 degrees....56 degrees in JANUARY!!!!
Went to the MBR and nothing on either pole!
Got home about 5:15pm. 
The water is cold....the bite is terribly slow, especially on artificial (17 fish in 8 hours)....but, it was beautiful out and I had a 7 species day in JANUARY!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Well it took me most of the day but I finally caught my first Gator of 2012...I couldn't let Jeff have bragging rights for 2 more months...it would have been torture to have to listen to him over the rest of Winter!!!
> Started out at 9:30 at the Gator Den...nothing. Moved to the West Bank and saw 5-6 vehicles at the wood bridge...it was crowded.
> Went to Cajun Cliff and was using my slip bobber pole (set at 20') with a 2" Keitech and a niblet and was also casting a Rapala 1.5" jointed crank that suspends, I just let the crank suspend and let the water move it when I caught the first fish of the year a 13" SM, about half an hour later Mr Whiskers decided to pay me a visit (his first and last of 2012) and bit the crank also...it was a 16" Channel and since he looked lonely and needed a place to go, I decided that he was going to be on the weekend menu! I never did get a Crappie or a bite on the bobber.
> Went back to the Gator Den...nothing.
> Moved to the Marina...wooden bridge was packed, ten cars in that little lot!
> Very little water coming out of the Dam.
> Started at the HC platform, wind was picking up out of the SW, ended up catching 2 nice crappie in the first hour, they were put in the basket with the Cat (to keep him company)...it was slow...was letting the bobber drift the Keitech over cover. Moved to Tin Guppy's dock....Caught 2 sm Crappie, bobber was set at 13'. Took the Keitech off and just put a niblet on the jighead...caught a small 'gill and a 8" SHAD. Wind was picking up, was around 1:00, got cold and went to the truck to get warm and got ice, the truck said it was 50 degrees....headed to the Gator Den, casted twice and thought I was stuck until it started moving, was a nice 17+ inch Gator (Green Pumpkin/Chart), casted for awhile and left. Still 4-5 cars at the wooden bridge....no water being released from the Dam.
> Decided to go to CL...glad I did! Had the most action of the day...the sun must have raised the temp a couple degrees on my rock because I caught a nice 14" LM and 7 Crappies...I kept 3 about 9.5 inches. Had the SS on and had the bobber at 2'.
> Decide to leave and try the Gator Den again...nothing, temp on the truck was 56 degrees....56 degrees in JANUARY!!!!
> Went to the MBR and nothing on either pole!
> Got home about 5:15pm.
> The water is cold....the bite is terribly slow, especially on artificial (17 fish in 8 hours)....but, it was beautiful out and I had a 7 species day in JANUARY!
> GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


Now you're rubbing it in but that's ok cause every OLD dog has their day once in awhilelol.


----------



## scooterJ

heck I dont even know where to fish at this time of yr when its cold outside


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> heck I dont even know where to fish at this time of yr when its cold outside


If someone still had their boat available....they would KILL out on the Main lake!
If the sun is out, look for something dark colored around the shoreline, especially something that will hold heat....even 2 degrees will make a difference. Alot of fish are stacked up and suspended, you have to put something right in the general area, they are not usually going to work for a meal. 
The ICE guys have the perfect technique right now...Rusty measured the water temp on Wednesday at 34 degrees on the surface and 33 degrees on the bottom....find someplace 2 degrees warmer!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Well done Sir Intimidator ! Especially the SHAD !


I can see why every fish loves shad....man those things smell like _ _ _ ! Had to use some Lemon juice to get rid of the smell!LOL

We need to meet early next week...I have a few NEW PVC trees to show you....bring a camera to take pics! Tuesday morning about 9:30 would be perfect! Let me know!
Jeff is going to post pics of them on here for others to see...they were cheap and easy to do...I can reuse the plastic base after the concrete dries...I can make 5 at a time and may get more "Molds" tomorrow.
With these you do not need stabilizers on the bottom. The "tray is Heavy Plastic and is rectangular (16"L x 12"W x 7" D) and it exactly holds a 40 lb bag of concrete! I mix the concrete in it (with no mess) and then put in the "trees"!


----------



## Castaway87

Got a dozen of these type on cj. In trasition zones at 12 foot of h2o. This one a fo at 13+








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Nice fish Castaway! How were you fishing? Live minnow on bottom, jig/minnow, minnow under slip cork, jig/plastic???? I winterized my boat the last week of November and this is killing me. I missed a whole month + of boat fishing. I certainly envy you and the fact that you got out in the boat Jan 8th. Who would have ever thought that you would be doing that today.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Castaway87 said:


> Got a dozen of these type on cj. In trasition zones at 12 foot of h2o. This one a fo at 13+
> View attachment 53097
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nice job on the crappies and thanks for posting the pic and a little bit of info, like Intimidator always says " Together we can help each other put the puzzle pieces together".


----------



## Castaway87

Crazy4,

Well, I am just thankful that my father-in-law had his boat ready. Mine is put away, but obviously his was not. We were using minnows. I was tightlining with plain hook and partner was using minnow and plastic. Most all were taken within 2-3 feet off the bottom. Find the transition zones along the "highway" and then the shad on the screen.....bingo. I will say that the fish definitely have their choice of shad, shad, shad, or your bait. It is amazing to see a mid-winter fish with bellies that look like the fall pigs that you would normally see. We were tired of dock fishing with our ice gear. Don't get me wrong......I love the ice season, but should have known better than to count on anything here in this part of Ohio. We did a little skim ice breaking at the ramp in the morning, but nothing hateful.....gone by the time we returned. Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## Intimidator

Castaway87 said:


> Crazy4,
> 
> Well, I am just thankful that my father-in-law had his boat ready. Mine is put away, but obviously his was not. We were using minnows. I was tightlining with plain hook and partner was using minnow and plastic. Most all were taken within 2-3 feet off the bottom. Find the transition zones along the "highway" and then the shad on the screen.....bingo. I will say that the fish definitely have their choice of shad, shad, shad, or your bait. It is amazing to see a mid-winter fish with bellies that look like the fall pigs that you would normally see. We were tired of dock fishing with our ice gear. Don't get me wrong......I love the ice season, but should have known better than to count on anything here in this part of Ohio. We did a little skim ice breaking at the ramp in the morning, but nothing hateful.....gone by the time we returned. Good luck and good fishing!


Very Nice Report...Thank You!
They have been in this pattern for a long while now...I look for Jeff to get his boat out soon and you might have just "Put him over the edge"!LOL
This is the start of the fourth year of the shad explosion...I have a sneaky feeling that their will be alot more reports of HUGE Crappie being taken this year!
Good Fishing! Brent


----------



## Tin Guppy

Jeff and I hit the lake again today and there was skim ice skattered all over the lake. Jeff tryed for a gator first no go when he showed up I had 3 keeper crappie in the basket. We ended up keeping 7 crappie and had a few gills that was close. Great day to be out, but the wind was a little nippy


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tin Guppy said:


> Jeff and I hit the lake again today and there was skim ice skattered all over the lake. Jeff tryed for a gator first no go when he showed up I had 3 keeper crappie in the basket. We ended up keeping 7 crappie and had a few gills that was close. Great day to be out, but the wind was a little nippy


Glad to hear there's some skim ice on CJ, I was starting to think that if it doesn't happen soon that it could lead to a shad kill which none of us want.


----------



## Salmonid

typically the biggest shad kills are when the lakes freeze up quick and fast, catching shad in shallower water but this year with the very gradual cooling of water temps, the shad had plenty of time to move into deeper water so I doubt you see much of a shad kill all though there is always "some" winter mortality that we see after ice out. 

Salmonid


----------



## cjbrown

Unless we see a deep freeze of Biblical proportions (so to speak) in the next week or so, you're not going to see much of a shad kill at all this year.


----------



## Intimidator

I for one, would not like to see a shad kill for as long as Mother Nature can hold off! Even though it can make fishing alittle tougher...it is going to benefit the lake if the shad population can stay high for a while longer and let the other baitfish population grow. 
I saw my first Golden Shiner in a long while when Jeremiah caught one a month or so back, the perch numbers are coming back, and reports of other natural baitfish and minnow numbers are improving! The number of small (aquarium size) Blugills and Crappie that I have seen being caught are amazing! I think we're going to see some special sized fish caught this year and next!

Jeff will be posting some pics later tonight of some fish cover/attractors and I will explain them afterwards....I am finished/done using PVC and will only use UNTREATED wood from now on.....For the Ponds!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> typically the biggest shad kills are when the lakes freeze up quick and fast, catching shad in shallower water but this year with the very gradual cooling of water temps, the shad had plenty of time to move into deeper water so I doubt you see much of a shad kill all though there is always "some" winter mortality that we see after ice out.
> 
> Salmonid


Hey how'd you do on the Ohio??? Even though it isn't CJ we still like to hear reports from other places also!


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

What are you guy's calling a gator?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dr.Outdoors said:


> What are you guy's calling a gator?


Im guessing walleyes.


----------



## Intimidator

Saugeyefisher said:


> Im guessing walleyes.


Yep! Crocs are Muskey/Pike!


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch at CJ and I didn't do very well...I tried the Gator Den but it was inhabited by "Like Minded" individuals tyring to enjoy a 50 degree January day! So I went to the Bridge and casted a few times....then headed to the ES and casted a few times and headed to the "Cliffs" and casted some more.....NOTHING!!!

I couldn't end my Winter Fishing on that note so after retrieving my sick child from school and delivering him to his Mother (to nurse him back to health) I went back out to snatch victory from defeat...I hit the same areas from 2:30-5:00 without a single bite...then at 5:15, I ended my drought with a very nice 14" Smallie on the New suspending Lucky Craft.
I have a feeling I may be done for awhile since the weather is suppose to get back to normal....but there's work that still has to be done before the ice!!!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Brent wanted me to upload these. He will explain them later.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Brent wanted me to upload these. He will explain them later.


I thought I sent a few more pics...but anyway! These are the last of the PVC "trees". The tall one is 6' and the smaller ones are 3', I grouped them 2 small ones to every large one!
I had a very hard time with these time consuming stupid things. I ended up having to put screws in the bottom of the PVC because when I would take them out of the "Mold" the PVC would slip in the concrete and some you could even pull out. I used an adhesive sealer to lock everything back in the concrete and then covered the top and bottom so they would never come loose! Even some of the ones with screws either broke or worked their way loose and I would have to repair them...then all of the sanding and drilling holes in them so they would sink "IN THE POND" properly! Thirty sets were a pain and I even added alittle wood to help the algae kick off. 
I also found out that I'm not in as bad shape as what I thought...I could throw the 3-4' trees about 10 feet out and the 6 footers about 5 feet! And yes, I almost went swimming once!LOL

I had a few pics of the wood to build ones exactly like the PVC, wood is so much easier to work with and is CHEAPER. It stays locked in the concrete and you can't get it to work loose...no sanding, drilling, or glueing/sealing!
You can hammer a nail or screw into the bottom before setting it in the concrete and it will not move!
I went to a STORE and talked to the section mgr and found warped UNTREATED OAK 2x4x96", they also have UNTREATED pine for just over $2 for the good stuff...I worked a deal and got 20 of the bad Oak ones for .50 cents each and they cut them in half for me...so now I have enough BIG Hard-Wood to make (10) 48" Trees, all I need is some 2x2's to also put in the buckets and then 10 Super Nice Wood Trees will also be ready for "THE NEIGHBORHOOD POND"! 

A few have asked to see what I have been using since the Fall....The Rapala was an idea from my buddy Cajun Willie, that little sucker moves even when suspending! The Lucky Craft is also from that idea of needing something with movement but yet suspends.
The Bleeding Shad jig heads, in 1/16 and 1/8oz and a #1 Super Sharp sickle hook are a "NightProwler" creation, PM him for more info!
The swimmers are a Keitech 3" Silver Shad and 3.5 Dk Pumpkin/Chartreuse, used either under a bobber or slowly bouncing off the bottom.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went back to the lake today to the marina again, fished for a while when Flathead King finally made back out. We was getting gills and crappie Jeremiah had 3-4 keepers and I got 8 they were up to 12". The bite was different today the did not want much movement. I forgot we seen Doc yesterday hope he did good.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Additional Pics


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Additional Pics


The 6' trees are 4" PVC as the "Main" and 1 & 2" outers. The wood is pine 2x4X48", 2x2x48", and 1x2x48", these made some nice ones also!
The Full Moon and nice weather has really helped out over the last week or so!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, I AM impressed ! Add in a 14" SM and I say you can keep your "Man Card" ALL winter long ! (But you still can`t hold any electronics...)


Had to use the "Work" camera to take these!


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Went back to the lake today to the marina again, fished for a while when Flathead King finally made back out. We was getting gills and crappie Jeremiah had 3-4 keepers and I got 8 they were up to 12". The bite was different today the did not want much movement. I forgot we seen Doc yesterday hope he did good.


Very nice buddy! I haven't seen a nice one like that for awhile...so how was dinner?? Did your wife enjoy the fresh Crappie??

Glad to hear Jeremiah is well...we've got to get him healed up for Spring Crappies!

So how did you do DOC???

ANY WATER TEMPS? It was ALMOST Cold!!!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent you've definitely been a busy little booger I must say, hopefully all your hard work will pay off. I must say I'm impressed that you can chuck anything over 1/8oz any kind of distance,lol.


----------



## phillip

how do you meet some of you fisherman?


----------



## Intimidator

phillip said:


> how do you meet some of you fisherman?


I've met most of the guys on here by helping "The Friends Of CJ" (Lowell is the "Fearless Leader), meeting them on the water, setting up fishing excursions together, and we had a "Meet and Greet" last year to talk with Debra Walters (our local ODNR Fish Biologist and the "Gator Queen"). Now were all just friends!

Phillip, we're just a bunch of regular people who love to fish, love to fish at CJ, try to help out each other to fish CJ better, and try to help CJ out as much as possible with different "Projects" or by just cleaning up other's trash when we leave! 

As you will see, several of these guys Ice Fish so you can go out and meet up with them and just chat! Some of us are wussies and don't like the cold so we'll be glad to meet or talk with you in the early Spring....until them ask questions and try to learn as much as possible about CJ!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Fresh crappie was great my wife was very happy and so were my neighbors. 3 hours from water to oil can't get a lot fresher than that. Jeremish has his operation the 25th so he still has a little time to get out. If anbody wants to meet up look for a blue f350 with deer & walleye stickers in the back window. I am fishing mostly the marina right now.


----------



## Intimidator

I was just told that I was nominated for "OGF Angler Of The Year"! 

I am Humbly Honored that someone would think I am more deserving of some other recognition than just trying to help the fishermen of CJ and Mother CJ herself! The GREATEST reward I can ever get from joining OGF and starting this thread, is meeting all of you and making LIFELONG friends and fishing partners. 
I do not consider myself a Angler of the Year! I am just a guy who loves to fish....I am not any more talented than any other fisherman and probably less talented than most. I am lucky to have a job that allows me to fish almost whenever I want and a understanding wife who is probably just glad to get me out of the house!LOL This allows me the time to fish and to learn, then I get to see patterns, conditons, baitfish, lures, etc and pass that info to others to use!
My claim to fame is that I started this thread to help share info so we can all help each other and learn.....!
We are getting close to 100,000 views...that is mind boggling, all because of "a little dead sea cereal bowl that no one fishes"!!! More people are joining the thread and posting, some just read it for the laughs or bits of info, others are sending pm's, and not so much about asking questions about CJ, but fishing in general and how what we learn at CJ, can be used at their home lakes!
The more people we get interested in fishing...the more they want to learn, and the more they learn the more they understand what's going on underwater! The more they understand the fisheries, hopefully the more they will give back to the waters they fish!
CJ will be requiring more "Projects" to sustain the incredible growth she has been experiencing and we need more people to participate in any way possible...Cat guys need to make their ideas available to help the size of fish in CJ. We have numbers, now they have to get BIG. The Crappies need Vertical structure, Bass need structure, cover, and vegetation. Hopefully the "Gator Queen" will let us know if there is anything else we can do for them! 
Sorry for the rant, but I want to make 2012 an even better year for all of us and CJ! I expect some BIG things this year....Best wishes and Good Fishing To All! Brent


----------



## easytobeme03

Brent , Congratulations on the nomination. Let me just share a couple of definitions with you my friend. 

First : Noun 1. angler - a scheming person; someone who schemes to gain an advantage
plotter, schemer - a planner who draws up a personal scheme of action 
2. angler - a fisherman who uses a hook and line 


Second : schemes3rd person singular present, plural of scheme Noun: A large-scale systematic plan or arrangement for attaining some particular object or putting a particular idea into effect. 

Now i posted these so you can see that "Angler Of The Year " is not just for he who catches the most fish. By definition i wouyld say you more than qualify for this due to the fact of your dedication of helping others and our home lake , Mother C.J. 

I am glad that this thread was started and that it has surpassed any expectations anyone could have had for a forum's thread. The number of views and post' alone attest to the fact that it is was , and is still, a very productive thread of information and camaraderie. Your ideas and knowledge of C.J. , and your willingness to help others is a great thing to experience and witness first hand. 

So thank you my friend for being who you are and caring about our home lake and the sport of fishing


----------



## Doctor

All I did Monday was drown bait, no takers while the sun was out it was nice got cold after the clouds covered it up and I pulled off the lake water temp was a chilly 36.1 degrees and didn't matter where on the lake even the North end same temp, I did a lot of driving just enjoying the water, left Luke at home didn;t want to drag a cold wet dog out of that icy water.

Found a bunch of bait right at the entrance to the marina after I went in looking around as I was coming out they showed up on the screen 2-3 inch ones and very lethargic.

Marked a lot of fish but the wind was blowing from the west and I was trying to stay on the channel line but kept getting blowed off...............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> All I did Monday was drown bait, no takers while the sun was out it was nice got cold after the clouds covered it up and I pulled off the lake water temp was a chilly 36.1 degrees and didn't matter where on the lake even the North end same temp, I did a lot of driving just enjoying the water, left Luke at home didn;t want to drag a cold wet dog out of that icy water.
> 
> Found a bunch of bait right at the entrance to the marina after I went in looking around as I was coming out they showed up on the screen 2-3 inch ones and very lethargic.
> 
> Marked a lot of fish but the wind was blowing from the west and I was trying to stay on the channel line but kept getting blowed off...............Doc


Congrats! At least you got out and could give us a good report! Just think, when was the last time you had the boat on the water in January?? You should have called....I could have set you up on some Crappie!!LOL

The thing that just amazes me is the amount of 2-3 inch FOOD! Every predator in that lake has prey...BIG THINGS in the Spring!


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Brent , Congratulations on the nomination. Let me just share a couple of definitions with you my friend.
> 
> First : Noun 1. angler - a scheming person; someone who schemes to gain an advantage
> plotter, schemer - a planner who draws up a personal scheme of action
> 2. angler - a fisherman who uses a hook and line
> 
> 
> Second : schemes3rd person singular present, plural of scheme Noun: A large-scale systematic plan or arrangement for attaining some particular object or putting a particular idea into effect.
> 
> Now i posted these so you can see that "Angler Of The Year " is not just for he who catches the most fish. By definition i wouyld say you more than qualify for this due to the fact of your dedication of helping others and our home lake , Mother C.J.
> 
> I am glad that this thread was started and that it has surpassed any expectations anyone could have had for a forum's thread. The number of views and post' alone attest to the fact that it is was , and is still, a very productive thread of information and camaraderie. Your ideas and knowledge of C.J. , and your willingness to help others is a great thing to experience and witness first hand.
> 
> So thank you my friend for being who you are and caring about our home lake and the sport of fishing


sniff, sniff!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Hahah you got my vote Brent. Can't believe you kept this up that long... Not to say I didn't have faith in you LOL


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Hahah you got my vote Brent. Can't believe you kept this up that long... Not to say I didn't have faith in you LOL


Heck, now it's like a journal....Since we're all getting older and forgetful you can go back over 2 years to see what has happened, patterns, etc! So instead of trying to put more knowledge into our already cramped minds we can just post it here....as long as someone remembers that we posted it here!!!


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

Intimidator said:


> I was just told that I was nominated for "OGF Angler Of The Year"!
> 
> I am Humbly Honored that someone would think I am more deserving of some other recognition than just trying to help the fishermen of CJ and Mother CJ herself! The GREATEST reward I can ever get from joining OGF and starting this thread, is meeting all of you and making LIFELONG friends and fishing partners.
> I do not consider myself a Angler of the Year! I am just a guy who loves to fish....I am not any more talented than any other fisherman and probably less talented than most. I am lucky to have a job that allows me to fish almost whenever I want and a understanding wife who is probably just glad to get me out of the house!LOL This allows me the time to fish and to learn, then I get to see patterns, conditons, baitfish, lures, etc and pass that info to others to use!
> My claim to fame is that I started this thread to help share info so we can all help each other and learn.....!
> We are getting close to 100,000 views...that is mind boggling, all because of "a little dead sea cereal bowl that no one fishes"!!! More people are joining the thread and posting, some just read it for the laughs or bits of info, others are sending pm's, and not so much about asking questions about CJ, but fishing in general and how what we learn at CJ, can be used at their home lakes!
> The more people we get interested in fishing...the more they want to learn, and the more they learn the more they understand what's going on underwater! The more they understand the fisheries, hopefully the more they will give back to the waters they fish!
> CJ will be requiring more "Projects" to sustain the incredible growth she has been experiencing and we need more people to participate in any way possible...Cat guys need to make their ideas available to help the size of fish in CJ. We have numbers, now they have to get BIG. The Crappies need Vertical structure, Bass need structure, cover, and vegetation. Hopefully the "Gator Queen" will let us know if there is anything else we can do for them!
> Sorry for the rant, but I want to make 2012 an even better year for all of us and CJ! I expect some BIG things this year....Best wishes and Good Fishing To All! Brent


Intimidator, I usually fish Kiser lake for catfish. I have decided to find a lake closer to home and CJ will probably be my main fishing lake this year. Although I am known for keeping almost everything I catch, in order for the family to enjoy catfish around the holidays. I think one of the best things catfish anglers can do is catch and release. If they still want some fish to take home, only take fish out that are 3 lbs or less. I think this will help the size dramatically. I myself declared that I need to change the way I fish, in order for others to enjoy the great fishing in Ohio. Learning the importance of catch and release will bring all of us great fishing in the years to come.


----------



## Salmonid

Dr brings up a good point about catfish and how we, as anglers can help change the average size and numbers of the cats in CJ. It is obvious the lake is choked full of catfish and like all species, when you have too many fish competing for food you end up with "stunted" growth rates where in an optimum situation, a channel catfish may be spawning size of 16" in 3 years but where there is an overabundance of cats eating "X" amount of food the growth may be much slower and may take as many as 10 years for channels to reach spawning size. This is mother natures way of keeping too many fish from spawning at 1 time by stretching the time from birth until maturity. 

Now we must add several items to the mix such as lake conditions durring spawn cycles, ( very high water or even huge amounts of wind or extreme turbidity) now add the ups and downs of shad cycles which can directly corelate to all species growth rates in CJ and it becomes obvious that every year offers a multitude of issues that may or may not make up a successful year for breeding. The bottom line the lake has a carrying capacity or a maximum amount of biomass per acre of water, this number fluctuates on the amount of food available. People often supplement private ponds by feeding fish and adding a lot of minnows and baitfish ( I do this in my own pond) but to do this on a huge lake becomes a much bigger issue. 

It boils down to either too many fish for the amount of food or not enough food for the amount of fish. Glass is half full/half empty


So you have two solutions, either remove a ton of smaller fish or add more food. The key to adding baitfish (Fish Food) is to allow places for baitfish to hide long enough for them to grow and reproduce multiple times per summer. Bluegills will spawn as many as 3 times in our region in a perfect long summer/fall but 2 times is more common. Shad can spawn as many as 3 times per year while fathead minnows can reproduce as many as 5 times per summer cycle. I do know there is a growing number of golden shiners in CJ and they also spawn several times a summer. 

The best structures for both spawning and protection is either cedar trees or pallets and as an extra bonus, Yellow Perch need objects to drape their eggs on like a reef in Erie but basically CJ is void of something to drape or string the eggs on so the newly placed structures will also help increas the perch ccycles which will also help add more food to the lake to help not only cats but anything that eats gamefish. 

As you can see the structures will provide more places for the baitfish to lay eggs, then the fry will have a safe place to hide in while growing big enough to respawn and then repeat the cycle several times through the year. What it boils down to is the fish structures are more for spawning and long term survival of bait fish then for anglers but as we all know, where there is food, there are gamefish. 

I think what we are starting to see from all the reports i have been seeing and hearing is the start of an ever increasing population of bait fish which will , over the next few years add a boost to the food cycle and hopefully we will star tto see the average size of the cats increase. Only time will tell, in the meantime, Id say keep what you want to eat on the cats with no worries your hurting anything. 

Salmonid


----------



## scooterJ

we're in the heck is gator den and the Cliffs ...lol


----------



## Intimidator

And people call fishermen a bunch of dummies....Man, give us alittle State funding and we could do some things!!!LOL

In all honesty, during this Spring when CJ was as full as possible...I think it did wonders for the lake! Fish had areas that they never had before to spawn and I think this was probably one of the best Bass spawns ever....the timing seemed to be perfect and they nested in grass trees etc and when the water receded, the fry moved right to the rocks. 
I'm not foolish enough to believe that this is not cyclical but I think with continued "Projects" and helping the minnow and other baitfish populations, that we can lessen the effect of a major shad kill (when it happens)! 
I really think that this is the year that we really start seeing some serious size in all predator species except the Walleye! Remember...this is the year that the class only had 65,000 fingerlings stocked....so it might be a slow Gator year unless Walleye Jigger, Walleye King, BlueBoat, Troy Dave , and the rest of the Gator Boys left some in the lake last year.

And to Dr Outdoors...Just remember that a happy "Kitty Kat" is one that is going home with someone...as Salmonid points out, "please continue to do your part to help the Kitties of CJ"!LOL

I talked with Debra Walters (Mgr SW ODNR, Fish Biologist, and the Gator Queen) again today and she said there really wasn't anything else we could do for the Walleye except try to keep them well fed! She said that in CJ they just follow the food...structure and cover are not keys for them and CJ provides the breaks, substrates, and highways that they need! I will have some other good news to share (from Her) as soon as I'm allowed! We also got her blessings and a MAJOR promise so we can continue the CJ "Reforestation Project"! But, I had to make a promise to her also....and this one hurts!


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> we're in the heck is gator den and the Cliffs ...lol


Alright young Jedi....what are some of the gators favorite feeding areas??? And what does an underwater "cliff" provide??? Both are in CJ!


----------



## Intimidator

Man, we just rolled right past 100,000 views!


----------



## Doctor

As far as the Shad goes as long as the weather does what it is doing now they should be fine, back in 2001 we had a major,major Shad kill on CJ, the water was in the 50's and a cold front came in and dropped that water tempature down in just a couple of days ice was 10 inches thick in the marina plus it got covered with snow so that made the lake very dark that freeze lasted till March 3rd when the lake thawed out.

Shad get stressed out quick if the temps very more than 10 degrees in a short period of time and the lake is at 36 degrees right now and they seem to be doing very well right now, I found them in 15 foot of water and 10 foot under the surface, in past years when those schools are stuck tight to the bottom your going to have a bunch of floaters come spring.

Last year saw very few dead ones and I was on the water about Mid February fishing for Blues and noted that the bait and fish were 10 foot off the bottom of the lake in 30 foot of water, but the Blues hammered the baits that I put out for them.

Dr. Outdoors there are plenty of eaters in CJ and there are plenty of big fish, I don't think you'll dent the population to bad besides need to keep a few in there to keep Brent on his toes and so he can get the feel of what major line pullage is all about.............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, you seem rather inclined towards intelligent skillful dialog and negotiation as well as "inspiring confidence"; I`m certain your abilities to convincingly bring "the Powers that be "over to the "Dark (deeper?) Side" will be invaluable...(evil laughter sound effect here...) We should begin to conspire..uh, PLAN soon.


We will get the rest of the OK's needed, to legally do this, from Virgil and the COE, and find out what's "Off Limits"...then we will set up a "Meet and Greet" in the Spring with Debra, get ideas from everyone, and finalize the plans WITH EVERYONE. We will do this Project in the summer since most of us like to fish the Walleye, Crappie, WB, etc spawns. We also need the concrete to dry properly, trees to dry out alittle, and let everyone have time to do some tree building at home and at CJ! Then we can meet on a Summer's Eve, Splash everything we have...even if it's just 50 more sets, and be done! Whatever we have we will spalsh legally....and be done until next year......It never works out to be that easy, but that's the plan!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out over lunch and met Jeff Claus and Rusty Claus at the "SANTA Dock" and watched them pull some nice Bluegill and Crappie from the depths with their ice gear.
I decided to try out my new Quantum Smoke Spinning reel before Winter set in and was able to cast about 10 times before my Manhood became cold and I had to leave (the wind was starting to blow harder)...Hard to believe it's Jan 12th....it was 40 degrees, I saw buddies catch fish, and I fished...that's all that matters!!!
Good fishing to All!


----------



## scooterJ

i do not know gators favorite feeding areas or an underwater "cliff" provide...Sorry i have no Clue... might be why i dont catch many walleyes lol


----------



## Tin Guppy

Jeff and I were getting better gills today, he kept 7 up to maybe 9" and 4 keeper crappie. A couple of legal crappie went back, the morning bite was better than the afternoon. Jeff put a whipping on me on the crappie today as I only got 1. Not many guys out today but I just had to get out and yes I did see Brent try to fish.


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> i do not know gators favorite feeding areas or an underwater "cliff" provide...Sorry i have no Clue... might be why i dont catch many walleyes lol


I'll "Clue" you in just as soon as the water hits 42-45 degrees again! We'll get you a CJ Gator! 
Until then, you need to do a little homework and learn some things about Mr Toothy, then you'll understand what happens at that temp and what they'll be doing....that will help you understand how feeding areas and cliffs come in to play also!!


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Jeff and I were getting better gills today, he kept 7 up to maybe 9" and 4 keeper crappie. A couple of legal crappie went back, the morning bite was better than the afternoon. Jeff put a whipping on me on the crappie today as I only got 1. Not many guys out today but I just had to get out and yes I did see Brent try to fish.


Now I have to get out again....my new Smoke Baitcaster just showed up!!!
I need practice bad...had a big nest already just trying to set it up...I think I've got it now!

Hey WILLIE!!!! You Hearing this....no more "Coffee Grinders"!!!
Heck, with a new spinning reel and baitcaster, I may not leave any fish for the rest of you guys!!!! That is, if I figure out how to use them by Spring!!!LOL


----------



## walleyejigger

i might be abel to give you a few lessonds on the baitcaster for a small fee


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Intimidator said:


> Heck, with a new spinning reel and baitcaster, I may not leave any fish for the rest of you guys!!!!


Hey Brent, I'm not all that worried that you won't leave me any fish. After all, if you don't set the hook it doesn't matter what reel you use. 

Anyway, I had a good time dock ice fishing with Rusty today. It has definitely been a morning bite for the past couple weeks. The size was much better today than it has been lately. Hopefully, by next weekend we will be walking on water.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Here is a great trick to get a backlash out of a baitcaster. Watch the video!

http://www.bassfishin.com/videos/video.php?v=5


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Now I have to get out again....my new Smoke Baitcaster just showed up!!!
> I need practice bad...had a big nest already just trying to set it up...I think I've got it now!
> Heck, with a new spinning reel and baitcaster, I may not leave any fish for the rest of you guys!!!! That is, if I figure out how to use them by Spring!!!LOL


Intimidator problems you will have unless master you can the new gear purchased by you ( Yoda speak ),lol


PRACTICE,PRACTICE,PRACTICE,PRACTICE,PRACTICE my friend.


----------



## zaraspook

Crazy4Smallmouth........thanks for post of "thumb trick" for bird's nests on baitcasters. Boy do I feel stupid!


----------



## Intimidator

zaraspook said:


> Crazy4Smallmouth........thanks for post of "thumb trick" for bird's nests on baitcasters. Boy do I feel stupid!


You feel stupid...Heck, I bird nested trying to set the reel up...I worked on that line for almost an hour...it was brand new and I wasn't cutting nothing!

THANKS FOR POSTING THE HELP JEFF! This will really help to shorten the time spent on my "Next One"!LOL


----------



## kschupp

Brent,
I've been off line for a while and just finally have been able to catchup over the last couple of weeks of post. Is some sort of meeting going to be setup to discuss what needs to be done for the "project" next summer. I saw that you tried to set something up for a Tuesday morning, and didn't see any thing about it on it. I personally would like to talk to you guys about it, but I can't get together during the weekdays. Let me know what I can do to help.

Kent


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Brent,
> I've been off line for a while and just finally have been able to catchup over the last couple of weeks of post. Is some sort of meeting going to be setup to discuss what needs to be done for the "project" next summer. I saw that you tried to set something up for a Tuesday morning, and didn't see any thing about it on it. I personally would like to talk to you guys about it, but I can't get together during the weekdays. Let me know what I can do to help.
> 
> Kent


Hey Buddy, we'll be in touch as soon as we finalize a "Meet and Greet" at the Marina restaurant where we all can sit down and talk!
We have to talk with 2 more authorities and get their blessings and restrictions...then we'll get things moving!
Thanks! Brent


----------



## downtime8763

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Here is a great trick to get a backlash out of a baitcaster. Watch the video!
> 
> http://www.bassfishin.com/videos/video.php?v=5


Thanks for the link,beats picking my bu_ _ when I get a birds nest.Now I'll pick the line instead! Will try to make it to the meeting when it posted,Brett give me a call it you don't see me on here as I have a lot of HONEY projects going on


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Will try to make it to the meeting when it posted,Brent give me a call it you don't see me on here as I have a lot of HONEY projects going on


Good! Get those "Honey Do's" Done before Spring Fishin' Starts!

Don't worry...I'll be in touch...we want to make this a GOOD and QUICK Project!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Checked the marina today to see how much ice was there, not hardly any I guess there was to much wind.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent how'd the ''test" go in your drive way? Didn't pull an "IKE" did you and snap the rod and chuck that brand new baitcaster into the trash did you?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent how'd the ''test" go in your drive way? Didn't pull an "IKE" did you and snap the rod and chuck that brand new baitcaster into the trash did you?


It went well...no issues! Then, I pulled out more than enough line for a "EASY" cast and put a piece of electrical tape on the spool so it can't birdnest past that.
I headed out right now for some practice and to chat with Jeff and Rusty at the Marina! I let you know how everything goes!LOL


----------



## Tin Guppy

The bite today was real sloooow all dinks, an easy 5-10 minutes between bites. Met Steve and Phil out there today they were having the same luck. I checked the ice 2-2.5" in the marina, the whole lake had ice except 1 spot by the beach.


----------



## Intimidator

Met Steve (SpfldBG) at 11:30 at the Marina and let him cast the "Smoke" a few times then did some catchin' up! After he left I went over and saw Guppy and his buddy and I casted for awhile to get some more practice...only had a couple "Professional Over-runs!" due to me talkin' and not paying attention, but since I followed someones advice of putting electrical tape on the spool (pull out enough line for a Monster cast then put down the tape, the nest can only go to the tape)...they were easy to get out, along with Jeff's Video! 
Like Guppy said...the entire lake had at least skim ice so anyone like me who was casting had to go elsewhere to fish!
I decided to go "City Limits" fishing and hit the new rocky out-croppings...I actually saw baitfish skimming along the top of the water being chase by something...kind of unusual because the fish in CJ are barely moving.
I ended up catching 2 nice 12 inch Smallies, and they were not hesitant to smack the lures...one on a 3.5 black Keitech swimmer and one on the jointed shad Rapala....which was later donated to the Kayak rock gods! Hope a Kayaker doesn't fall out and find all those trebles!LOL
Overall a very nice 43 degree January day, and I actually found a few more areas to fish when CJ is locked up with ice! I cant wait for next weekend when it's suppose to be in the upper 50's....I'm loving this Global Warming so far!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got a few things to post.....


1.) Really liked Brents' new baitcasting "toy", really lightweight and feels good when holding/casting. He outta have some fun "playing" with that set up this year and many to come.
2.) Brent my wife says to tell you and yours "Thank You" for the stuff.
3.) Congrats on catching those smallies and too bad you lost your Rapala to the Kayak Rock Gods. 
4.) Hope you win the OGF A.O.Y. award when all the voting is said and done.


----------



## Intimidator

OK just for starters...it was 50 degrees today at 6:00am as I pulled into Columbus for my meeting...On my way home at 7:45 it was Thundering, Lightning, and pouring rain sideways due to a Monsoon wind on January 17th. I guess it is suppose to reach the upper 50's today before it starts dropping back into the 30's tonight.
Had Breakfast at CJ at 8:00am due to a short Meeting. Rain stopped so I headed to the Gator Den...I was only able to cast about 10 times before it started Thundering and Lightning again, and as I headed to the truck it started pouring. Since I didn't really get to fish long or have any bites, I just decided to drive around and inspect the Lake!
CJ was almost totally Ice Free, the Main Lake IS 100% ice Free. She was white-capping all across the lake the Marina had pockets of open water and several big cracks that water was coming through, the drainage pipes from the parking lots were pumping more water into the Marina and on top of the ice faster than they were releasing it from the Dam! Ditches were full and water was standing in the Grass areas.
The bays were almost all ice free and the HC Bay to the N of the Marina only had alittle left and the waves and rain were taking a toll on it quickly. 
Coming across Robert Eastman you could see several Mud Lines from the North, so there is alot of 50 degree water being mixed in. They had the Dam open but no as much as I would have thought...The creek is HIGH and onto the grass!
I didn't get to fish as much as I wanted but maybe next weekend when it's suppose to get 50 again! Man, this is crazy!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Went back out yesterday after work for just a couple hours and since it was so windy decided to try "City Limits" fishing again....if this keeps up I'm gonna have to see if Byron will come to Spfld to do a show. Ended up with 2 more Smallies, one 13 inches and one went 14.5 inches and a then a kicker 16 inch Gator that Dale and I had for supper! The Smallies both liked black swimmers and the Gator like the jointed (Shad) Rap! Overall another Great 56 degree January Day!LOL
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Went back out yesterday after work for just a couple hours and since it was so windy decided to try "City Limits" fishing again....if this keeps up I'm gonna have to see if Byron will come to Spfld to do a show. Ended up with 2 more Smallies, one 13 inches and one went 14.5 inches and a then a kicker 16 inch Gator that Dale and I had for supper! The Smallies both liked black swimmers and the Gator like the jointed (Shad) Rap! Overall another Great 56 degree January Day!LOL
> Good Fishing To All!


Shows how much I've been keeping up with things, didn't know Byron was now hosting the show until last week. Heard Ike has another show he's doing, happen to know what it is? Congrats on the smallies and the gator, I bet that gator did taste really good. Better enjoy this weather now because we're probably gonna "pay" come February, March, and April. This'll be the year we get a blizzard in April knowing this weather.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Jeff and I hit the marina again today not 1 bit of ice. We did get a bunch of dink gills with 3 big enought to keep, they went back. Not many guys out today once the wind calmed down it was not to bad.


----------



## Salmonid

Hey Guppy, Im looking at making a run up to the CJ docks later this morning if all goes well today at work, shooting for around 10 am or so, call me later if you get this. 

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid

Met up with Rusty today around 10, and we fished to around noon about 45 minutes past when the wind kicked up and all the snow started, LOL, The bite was off, had several dozen fish come o the baits and just sit there and not even nibble, then slowly swim away.....I think we managed about 10 fish or so, 3 8.75" crappies and maybe 1 keeper gill between us and we tried several spot with the short rods, the fish just were not agressive today so we cut our losses and thats when the real fun started as we slip slided all the way home. I come across 70 and there were about a dozen cars in the ditch all the way home. Still great to see Tin Guppy again and catch a few fish anyways. Until next time!
Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Went out to see that Mother CJ has some ice on her again...the next 10 days is calling for warmer temps and rain, so it won't last long. I hope to get out for Brunch Tuesday, and then a few more days to practice some more!

I've been building some more "Trees" for show-n-tell with the COE and Park Management...I'll have Jeff post some more pics so everyone can see them....they will also be at the "Meet and Greet", so everyone can see them in person!
Good Fishing To All


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Went out to see that Mother CJ has some ice on her again...the next 10 days is calling for warmer temps and rain, so it won't last long. I hope to get out for Brunch Tuesday, and then a few more days to practice some more!
> 
> I've been building some more "Trees" for show-n-tell with the COE and Park Management...I'll have Jeff post some more pics so everyone can see them....they will also be at the "Meet and Greet", so everyone can see them in person!
> Good Fishing To All


Yup practice,practice,practice my friend. When's this meet and greet supposed to happen?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Yup practice,practice,practice my friend. When's this meet and greet supposed to happen?


We'll set up dates and times after we meet with the COE and Park Management...hopefully early Spring, I want to have it at the Marina Restaurant (plenty of room) and that way we can do it rain or shine, we can have some examples of "Trees" outside under the cover for people to look at, and food or drink will also be available...I'm ready for a BURGER!! 
Before all that....my "CREATIONS" must dry!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Forgot to mention COE has a fairly large meeting room at the Visitor`s Center; sorry no burgers...


I don't know why I thought it opened in March!! As Steve would say, "it's OLD age!LOL

20 fow is OK! Not sure if we need that! According to how many "Trees" we get...and where they are all needed! I'll be in touch when the 'crete dries so we can go talk to the rest of the parties!


----------



## Doctor

I know years ago there were a bunch of trees right out in front of Goose Island in that 6-7 foot of water we caught a lot of fish there the branch tips from the Christmas trees would just be barely sticking out of the water, we caught a smorgasboard of fish fishing for Channels, caught Walleye, Crappies, and Carp each and every spring.

I have pictures that I'll post later of this area.

Would love to see some cover back there again...............Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Doc I'm sure Brent won't overlook "you cat guys" and your suggestions, even though he hates reeling them in. I think if there's gonna be another round of cover dropped in then all species need to be helped out. That way the whole lakes fish population will benefit and so will all of us.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I know years ago there were a bunch of trees right out in front of Goose Island in that 6-7 foot of water we caught a lot of fish there the branch tips from the Christmas trees would just be barely sticking out of the water, we caught a smorgasboard of fish fishing for Channels, caught Walleye, Crappies, and Carp each and every spring.
> 
> I have pictures that I'll post later of this area.
> 
> Would love to see some cover back there again...............Doc


You guys need to get ahold of that "Cat Specialist" that Jeremiah said wanted to do some Cat Cover and have him also show up at the "Meet and Greet"!
Listen Doc, We want this to cover as many species as possible....if you can get the "Kitty Katters" together we can do whatever you want. I know nothing of Kitty Kat habitat, so you guys need to lead on that! 
Maybe we can get those kitties to grow...I'm sure it would do my heart good to latch onto a 20 pound Channel and break in my new rod and reel right!!!!LOL

Once Lowell and I get final permission we'll get a STICKY again on the SW page...then we'll ask everyones thought on what day and time would be best to have the "Meet and Greet"!
Debra wants to attend and meet everyone and answer questions! We'll invite The COE and Park Manager and go over any areas that we can't put stuff.
We'll go over "Projects" that can be done at home, or "Projects that can be done at CJ, where to bring stuff that is done, and where to bring raw materials to build cover with Real Trees! 

I mean, what do we really have to lose??? Heck, I know that I can build at least 40 "trees" by myself, I've already done that since Christmas! If we get 20 more people that only build 5 "trees"... that is still 100 additional new pieces of cover going into CJ!!! That will still be a major benefit to Mother CJ!
I'm sure we can get more people than that and we can get more "COVER" than that made!
If anyone ever wanted to do something for CJ...then, this is the time and we are giving people many kinds of options to be able to help!
The good thing about the plastic buckets etc, is they WILL NOT scratch up a boat...I know that was a big deterrent before and I understand that...if I had a boat I sure wouldn't want it tore up trying to drop cover...now you don't have to worry!

We'll also allow people to pick areas and drop their own stuff...AND YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO GIVE UP THE LOCATIONS THAT YOU CHOOSE!
SO YOU WILL BE LEGALLY ALLOWED TO DROP COVER IN CJ...EXACTLY WHERE YOU ALWAYS DREAMED!!!
There will be NO GPS locations giving out to anyone. So if you do the work and sink stuff, you'll know where it is and can keep an eye on it and see if it is a good producer! This way we'll know what works, what doesn't, and what to do for next year!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent it's all sounding good so far just hope that "the powers that be" doesn't change their minds and blow it all up before it can be started and completed.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent it's all sounding good so far just hope that "the powers that be" doesn't change their minds and blow it all up before it can be started and completed.


Then, it's Plan B!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> COE may REQUIRE the GPS locations be given to them, even if they ARE NOT made "public knowledge". If so, so long as they will AGREE (in writing) to keep "mum' about their locations, this is entirely acceptable to me. If memory serves me the restrictions were #1: depth 8- 15 fow. #2: the "forbidden zone" 700` any direction from the outlet tower #3: none within 600` of the walleye net stake in any direction #4: none near the Main beach #5: none along the shoreline before the turn towards the Main Boat Ramp (gazebo area); this is a walleye netting area #6: none inside the Main Boat Ramp area itself including none under the docks #7: none in the area approx 900`south from south outside shoreline area of Marina (walleye netting area) #8: none inside the mouth of the Marina from the tip of the South breakwater to the 1st inside turn on South breakwater to the tip of the North breakwater and back #9: none on the outside of the North breakwater at all until the 1st turn towards the Handicap Fishing platform (walleye netting area ) #10: 500` from outermost bouys of the entire Camper`s Beach #11: none within 300` (?) from north boat ramp.


Those are just "Common Sense" Areas. I would not argue with any one of those. We pretty much have from the Marina across to the Emergency Spillway, all the way to the North End...maybe 1500 acres to work with....I'm sure WE can find acceptable areas!


----------



## easytobeme03

just let me know date and time ill be there , if D dont have to work she'll be there too


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> just let me know date and time ill be there , if D dont have to work she'll be there too


Man, I Love you like a brother...but to be honest...she IS the fisherman of the family, so we would really enjoy having her opinions on cover placement!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Met Rusty at the Marina and we talked in the truck for awhile...it was just too cold for me to fish. It was 31 degrees and the wind was blowing hard out of the West. The entire lake was whitecapped and what little ice that was left in 1/2 of the Marina was going away fast due to the waves coming through the Breaker walls. About 5 other vehicles pulled in and Guppy left to get some fishing in.
Not much water is being released and the creek was low.
No one fishing along the Dam, MBR, Cajun Cliff, Bridge, or Gator Den!
Hopefully it warms soon for some City Limits Fishing!
It looks like they have SOFT WATER forcasted til GroundHog...so far!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Some difficult news concerning Crazy4Smallmouth......
Jeff's Father passed away this morning....please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> Man, I Love you like a brother...but to be honest...she IS the fisherman of the family, so we would really enjoy having her opinions on cover placement!!!LOL


LOL she does pretty good i have to admit,, but as far as the particulars of cover etc, she is lost ...... LOL


----------



## Tin Guppy

Ended up getting 4 short crappie and 10-12 little gills in about 4 hours, not so good. Steve and Phil was doing the same, yesterday we did better Paul kept 25-30 gills 8-10 were 8" or so. I can not believe that Brent can't stay out for 3 minutes without running for the truck.


----------



## Byrd

Intimidator said:


> Some difficult news concerning Crazy4Smallmouth......
> Jeff's Father passed away this morning....please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers!


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for your prayers! It was quite a day today. I hope to be out tomorrow on the docks relieving myself of some stress. Visitation on Thursday and funeral on Friday so I better get my stress out tomorrow. Dad had me fishing at the age of three and I haven't stopped since. I know he will be smiling down on me tomorrow and certainly understands why I am going.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your prayers! It was quite a day today. I hope to be out tomorrow on the docks relieving myself of some stress. Visitation on Thursday and funeral on Friday so I better get my stress out tomorrow. Dad had me fishing at the age of three and I haven't stopped since. I know he will be smiling down on me tomorrow and certainly understands why I am going.


Sorry to hear about your loss and my reguards go out to you and yours. I'm sure you father will be smiling down upon you while you're out there.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> I can not believe that Brent can't stay out for 3 minutes without running for the truck.



Hey,...after being down there for 7 years with almost no Winter to speak of, my body still has "South Carolina" on its mind!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Wow Brent can last that long before heading to the truck, I figured it was more like two minutes. Lol. I should talk though seeing how I haven't been out one time this year or late last year when the temp is/was below 40. Lol


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Wow Brent can last that long before heading to the truck, I figured it was more like two minutes. Lol. I should talk though seeing how I haven't been out one time this year or late last year when the temp is/was below 40. Lol


Yeah! But you already turned in your "Man Card"...I'm trying to hold onto mine for a whole year....especially after I lost the "Boat Battle"!!!LOL


----------



## downtime8763

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your prayers! It was quite a day today. I hope to be out tomorrow on the docks relieving myself of some stress. Visitation on Thursday and funeral on Friday so I better get my stress out tomorrow. Dad had me fishing at the age of three and I haven't stopped since. I know he will be smiling down on me tomorrow and certainly understands why I am going.


He will be watching and if you hear a little laugh now and then it will be him laughing at what your catching or trying to catch. Know what your going through,thought and prayers are with your family.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Believe it or not Jeff and I walked out on the ice in front of the handicap area, we went out to 12' of water hoping to find fish that had not seen a jig for a while. We did not have a bite or mark any fish so we went back to the docks fishing was sloooow. Not all the ice was good.


----------



## linebacker43

Friend and I were going to try and get his new boat out on Friday and take it for a spin. Get some lines wet as well. Just wanting to make sure before we make the trip and see if it was do-able. Didnt want to make the trip and have hard water. Thanks in advance!

Linebacker43


----------



## Tin Guppy

The shove ice was 4.5-6" out from that 1" ice-1" water-1" ice not safe at all and yes I took my spud and checked as I went with Jeff on shore. We marked no fish but Jeff marked some brush, the fish just weren't biting very well. And yes most of the lake was open.


----------



## Intimidator

linebacker43 said:


> Friend and I were going to try and get his new boat out on Friday and take it for a spin. Get some lines wet as well. Just wanting to make sure before we make the trip and see if it was do-able. Didnt want to make the trip and have hard water. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Linebacker43




Like Guppy said...you should be fine on the open lake...I'm envious!
Remember, everything is in slow motion...


----------



## linebacker43

Thanks for the report! I wasnt sure if there would be skim ice on the main lake or not. With all the rain/wind we got lastnight and the rest of today didnt think there would be, but wanted to make sure. Ill post a report tomorrow afternoon/night and let you know how we did! Thanks again!

Linebacker43


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> PLEASE be SAFE !



Heck, they have identical "2 man floating suits"....they're alittle upset that they really haven't been needing them yet and they haven't got their "Moneys Worth" so far this Winter!
I expect to go out this Spring with all the High Water and see them holding hands and floating around the Marina fishing together!!!LOL


----------



## Tin Guppy

Intimidator said:


> Heck, they have identical "2 man floating suits"....they're alittle upset that they really haven't been needing them yet and they haven't got their "Moneys Worth" so far this Winter!
> I expect to go out this Spring with all the High Water and see them holding hands and floating around the Marina fishing together!!!LOL


Thanks buddy I am glad to be of some amusement to you.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tin Guppy said:


> Thanks buddy I am glad to be of some amusement to you.


It really doesn't take much to amuse him as you already know.Lol


----------



## Intimidator

Well here it is January 27th...everything, creeks, fields, rivers, and even my yard which is higher than anyone else in the whole area is flooded from all the heavy rain! My yard has never held water like a pond in the 16 yrs I've been there! Both Electric sump pumps are blazing!
After all this rain CJ is again Ice Free, and now this morning it is snowing...I think I am going to go ahead and reserve a seat on top of the Marina restaurant for Spring Fishing this year!! The only problem is if the water is going to be that high, how do I get to the Marina..........Maybe I'll get a "Floatie Suit" like Jeff and Rusty and join the fun!!LOL
Weird year already! I don't have a good feeling for FEBRUARY!


----------



## Intimidator

SpfldBassGuy posted a couple pics on the Tackle Talk forum of the New 4" Keitech Easy Shinners, 2" Swing Impact Crappie minnows, and a New Fantastic weedless Jig head from NightP-----r!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Well I was thinkin about coming down to do some dock dabbing but it seems you guys got a different batch of weather than we did... Time to go north


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Well I was thinkin about coming down to do some dock dabbing but it seems you guys got a different batch of weather than we did... Time to go north


Heck, bring your boat and you can go out on the lake....or bring your "Floatie Suit!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Weird year already! I don't have a good feeling for FEBRUARY!


Yup better get ready to shovel/snow blow come April.LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Went out after work for some "City Limits" fishing and had a very good day in all the muck and High Water! Decided to go out with the baitcaster and try out the NEW Keitech Easy S', fished from 2 til 5pm. 
The Gators loved the Lime/Chartreuse (pictured) in the muddy water...I ended up with 3 and all of them were right at 18 inches. Also caught 2 nice Smallies that went 15 and 16 inches, on the Silver Flash Minnow. Overall it was a very nice January trip...and even though I had a couple "Professional Over-runs", I really like catching fish on the baitcaster.....Man, I can get them in alot faster!!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Finally Intimidator has seen the light of using a baitcaster.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Finally Intimidator has seen the light of using a baitcaster.


Daggone thing won't work for Crappie though! I need to figure out something for that!


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> Daggone thing won't work for Crappie though! I need to figure out something for that!


Actually they make smaller baitcast reels that will handle light weight jigs and lures.


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Actually they make smaller baitcast reels that will handle light weight jigs and lures.


That's my debate....smaller lighter baitcast or another Smoke spinning reel set up for Crappie....decisions, decisions, decisions!!LOL


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> That's my debate....smaller lighter baitcast or another Smoke spinning reel set up for Crappie....decisions, decisions, decisions!!LOL


One word of caution though,, smaller baitcast reels require ALOT of finesse to cast,, i used to use them all the time and they are alot of fun to use for small species of fish but they also require alot of practice and a light touch


----------



## Curtis937

what a weird year....tried to go fishing today but winds at cj were blowing at around 30mph...felt like i was in a small hurricane....im ready for spring this weather stinks plus theres no ice....oh well...any of you guys fish in mad river? if so what kind of baits do you use? im wanting to take my new jon boat out this spring but i havent done much river fishing so i have no idea what kind of tackle to use...


----------



## Curtis937

good luck with the bait caster ive been using mine for years but i still remember how frustrating they are to learn how to use...the crazy bird-nests i used to get were the worst i went through a lot of line getting used to them...


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'd go with another spinning outfit if it was me. Reason being is they're easier to use, they make 'em with varying retrieve speeds, better drag systems than older spinning reels had, how light of jig you wanna go?


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I'd go with another spinning outfit if it was me. Reason being is they're easier to use, they make 'em with varying retrieve speeds, better drag systems than older spinning reels had, how light of jig you wanna go?


Crappie fishing with a 1/16oz "NightProwler" jig! Like Don said if those finesse baitcasters take alot of finesse....both of you guys know me well enough to know that "that's not me"!LOL
Looks like another Quantum Smoke Spinner...plus I like the color!!

Hey Curtis, normally when CJ is wind blown from the West, you can fish the Dam Area all the way down to the Emergency Spillway, or the West bank of Clark Lake, or you have other wind protected options around Springfield!
When the Wind is BLOWING HARD, there are still places to fish!


----------



## fishnforlife

woooo hoooo we got a tourny next weekend il leave the gators alone for the week tone in on them crappie skills sry guys since thyr is money on the line all collors and types of jigs will be kept in the dark til tourny day  good luck to all!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

fishnforlife said:


> woooo hoooo we got a tourny next weekend il leave the gators alone for the week tone in on them crappie skills sry guys since thyr is money on the line all collors and types of jigs will be kept in the dark til tourny day  good luck to all!!!!


What Tourney? Where? You want to borrow some 2" Keitech's??

Good Luck and Good Fishing!


----------



## Intimidator

Things are gettin' close so I'm gonna start a "CJ Cover Project" thread so the Mods can put it at the Top of the page in the SW forum and it'll be there through the end of the "Project"!

I have some NEW pics of PVC trees, Un-Treated Lumber stake beds, and a "Minnow Condo" that turned out great! 

I'll send Steve the pics tomorrow and he can post them on the "Project Thread". If Jeff still has the other pics of the "Trees", he can post them there also!

Any pics of Cover that you make or any other ideas can be put on the new thread and soon we'll meet with the remaining 2 agencies and report when we can get the ball rolling!


----------



## easytobeme03

Hit the " City Limits" area for a while today,, very cold and windy. Bite was slow caught 1 small mouth about 14" Water was moving fast and dirty


----------



## Curtis937

went out to cj for a bit today it was nice out but the fish just were not biting...they were having luck with reg poles and a bober at the marina by the rock wall...but i only caught a few small gills...always next week i guess....


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Hit the " City Limits" area for a while today,, very cold and windy. Bite was slow caught 1 small mouth about 14" Water was moving fast and dirty


Congrats! Did you tell Byron that I said Hi!


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> went out to cj for a bit today it was nice out but the fish just were not biting...they were having luck with reg poles and a bober at the marina by the rock wall...but i only caught a few small gills...always next week i guess....


Hey, it's the end of January and you were out fishin' soft water and caught fish...can't get much better that that!
Congrats!


----------



## fishnforlife

on the ice fish ohio website they announced the cancelling of the indian lake tourn and made it for feb 4th at the marina since no ice they set it up for a dock fishishin tourny......sign up at 730am starts at 8am weigh in at 1pm best 6 crappie wins--10 entry fee the more people show up the bigger the jackpot,,,,,,,


----------



## fishnforlife

Intimidator said:


> What Tourney? Where? You want to borrow some 2" Keitech's??
> 
> Good Luck and Good Fishing!


would like to try out sum new lures have heard you talk bout them lures all summer havent commited to buyin reminds me to much of the banjo lure at a quick glance...lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

fishnforlife said:


> would like to try out sum new lures have heard you talk bout them lures all summer havent commited to buyin reminds me to much of the banjo lure at a quick glance...lol


Definitely better lures than the Banjo Minnow( although they will work ) by far. More situational uses and various retireve styles than most swimbaits out there on the market. Mend It seems to be the key with those Keitechs because they do get torn up from the way the fish seem to always aggressively hit 'em.


----------



## Gobi Muncher

I got the message about the tourney this Sat in the Marina too. Anyone know if it is restricted to just the marina / docks???? Gonna try to make it there, suppose I will bring the long and short rods.
Thanks


----------



## fishnforlife

spfldbassguy said:


> Definitely better lures than the Banjo Minnow( although they will work ) by far. More situational uses and various retireve styles than most swimbaits out there on the market. Mend It seems to be the key with those Keitechs because they do get torn up from the way the fish seem to always aggressively hit 'em.


would love to give them a shot have been playin around on ebay buyin all cheapy type stuff but new too my eyes with lil to no luck on the new baits,,,,,who carrys them around here??always lookin for the bait thats good n any condition or any fish for that matter!!


----------



## Intimidator

Had a Very Nice Day!!! got back from my meeting and met up with Chris from The COE, talked to ODNR's "Gator Queen" and made an appointment with The Park Manager! Details are on the CJ Cover Project thread! 
After all of this, I met up with Jeff at Clark Lake...showed him the good spot but it was muddy and windblown. We fished for awhile and then headed to meet up with Rusty at the Marina. The Creeks are high and water was pouring out of the Dam, the ponds are full and the ice will be gone tonight!
I sat and talked to Rusty for a few minutes and I got cold and decided to head to the Gator Den to get out of the Gusting South wind..fished for awhile without a bite and figured I best go to work...stopped off and got a Burger and decided it was too nice to stay in (56 degrees on my truck) so I headed back out to the Marina...ended up catching (1) 8" Crappie on a Silver Shad Keitech casting with the wind and bouncing it off the bottom. Decide to get out of the wind and headed back to the Gator Den.
I did decent this time catching 3 small crappie on the 3" SS and 2 small (10") Largemouth on a 3.5 Black Shad.
I finally got to meet Fishnforlife, he's just like everyone else I've met from here...a very nice guy, and a smart and dedicated fisherman....we chatted for awhile...and he now has a couple of the 2" Silver Shad Keitechs to try out for the Ice Fishing Tourney on Sat! 
Overall, it was just an unbelievable "end of" January Day!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## scooterJ

what in the heck are keitechs and where do u buy em at???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> what in the heck are keitechs and where do u buy em at???????????????????????????????????????????????


www.landbigfish.com/keitech/keitech.cfm
There are the Swing Impact Swimbaits, which are skinny like a minnow or the Fats which are FATTER....they will be getting the New "Easy Shinner" in soon!


----------



## fishnforlife

Intimidator said:


> www.landbigfish.com/keitech/keitech.cfm
> There are the Swing Impact Swimbaits, which are skinny like a minnow or the Fats which are FATTER....they will be getting the New "Easy Shinner" in soon!


o much thanks there Brent was curious were to purchase if these lures produced will b out thr sum where today gettin the feel for this new toy!!!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Ah yes, another generation of Keitech groupies is being born. Got my order of 4" Easy Shiners today. Can't wait for the 3"ers to come in later this spring. Brent, we gotta buy some stock in that company.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Ah yes, another generation of Keitech groupies is being born. Got my order of 4" Easy Shiners today. Can't wait for the 3"ers to come in later this spring. Brent, we gotta buy some stock in that company.


LOL Too bad it's privately owned....I hope Kei's business does well just so we can keep getting them here in the US!


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff called this morning to rub in my face that it was beautiful outside...needless to say he didn't know that I went to work extra early so I could take advantage of a 60 degree February day!
I took a long lunch and went out to do some "City Limits" fishing with my ol' buddy Steve, who was just given back his Man-Card from his wife, because the temperature rose to over 50 degrees!!!
Our 30 minute journey along the downtown skyline, was uneventful and with out a bite....just like in the commercial, Steve started acting like a "Diva" and I knew he needed a Snickers!
We headed to the local Burger King and afterwards he was acting "Normal" again!
I had to go back to work and finish a few things... After work I went back to The "City Limits" to try again for a couple hours.....The weather was beautiful, the sun was out, and Spring was in the air.....but....the fish were no where to be found!!!
Good Fishing To ALL!


----------



## easytobeme03

Hit the "city limits" area this afternoon after work for about an hour or so ,, nada, no bites even so.... But who cares a WONDERFUL day to just be throwing a jig !! Lol


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Jeff called this morning to rub in my face that it was beautiful outside...needless to say he didn't know that I went to work extra early so I could take advantage of a 60 degree February day!
> I took a long lunch and went out to do some "City Limits" fishing with my ol' buddy Steve, who was just given back his Man-Card from his wife, because the temperature rose to over 50 degrees!!!
> Our 30 minute journey along the downtown skyline, was uneventful and with out a bite....just like in the commercial, Steve started acting like a "Diva" and I knew he needed a Snickers!
> We headed to the local Burger King and afterwards he was acting "Normal" again!
> I had to go back to work and finish a few things... After work I went back to The "City Limits" to try again for a couple hours.....The weather was beautiful, the sun was out, and Spring was in the air.....but....the fish were no where to be found!!!
> Good Fishing To ALL!


Me a diva? Get outta here!lol Roughly 4 hours spent hitting the creek in many locations from CJ through the downtown area without a bite at all. Tired a little bit of everything, swimbaits, jig n pigs, curly tailed grub, and jointed crank baits. Would've been better if I had atleast one bite but hey it was the first of February and I was able to get out and fish so that's a positive. Yes the burger n fries ( thanks again )did hit the spot and if I had more time I woulda probably tied on one of those Keitechs you gave me.


----------



## linebacker43

Posted last week about getting my buddy's new boat out and taken it for a test run, well that didnt happen with the 25 mph winds and rain. We are for sure taken it out today since it should be decent weather and he has it parked here at work...lol! Ill def post a report later on tonight and let u know if we had any luck!

Linebacker43


----------



## Intimidator

linebacker43 said:


> Posted last week about getting my buddy's new boat out and taken it for a test run, well that didnt happen with the 25 mph winds and rain. We are for sure taken it out today since it should be decent weather and he has it parked here at work...lol! Ill def post a report later on tonight and let u know if we had any luck!
> 
> Linebacker43


Good Fishin'! 
I'm curious to see if they'll bite better out in the Main Lake...if so, Jeff (Crazy4SM) may be enticed to get his boat out of storage. Man, he's "chompin' on the bit" with all this nice weather!

Even if you guys don't do any good....just post up that you caught 100 Crappies out on the Main Lake....Jeff will have his boat out there tomorrow!!!LOL


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

The batteries are charging now. The only thing is that I am getting pounded at work and by the time I have a chance to get out it will be snowing. I'm not going to complain. Spring is just around the corner when the fish will really be ready to bite and I will be able to pay my bills between now and then. I do envy anyone who can get out on the water now though. I have been trying to get the Tin Guppy to get his boat wet, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## fishnforlife

gave the gator den an hr today no eyes but did score a very hungry 11inch sucker on a 1 1/2 inch white grub!!very very odd


----------



## Intimidator

fishnforlife said:


> gave the gator den an hr today no eyes but did score a very hungry 11inch sucker on a 1 1/2 inch white grub!!very very odd


Congrats!...1 Sucker= NO SKUNK!

Even though the water warmed up alittle...things slowed down???
I did see alot more surface action the last couple times out...the baitfish are running scared!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> A "Friend' mentioned someone was parked tuesday off "Whiskey island' Tuesday for several hours apparently. Can`t imagine having the WHOLE lake to myself and staying in 1 spot for atleast 3-4 hrs unless #1: was catching something worth while, #2: fell asleep Or #3; just REALLY liked the view...


We did see 2 boats out tuesday battling the wind...with the wind coming dead out of the south, Whisky Island would have been a good place to park!!


----------



## Intimidator

Was coming home from getting Crickets, PVC, and dog food when Tin Guppy called and said he was "City Limits" fishing...then his phone went dead! I didn't know whether he had fallen in and drowned (No floaty suit) or whether something else Bad had happened...so I turned around and headed for the last reported location....of course I did this just to be a good friend and maybe identify the body!
Went I arrived, to my relief he was standing there looking surprised to see me! I just wanted him to know I was concerned for his well being and would be there for him if he needed me!
So, since I was already there I decided to fish awhile with my buddy Gup....and of course we mainly just talked....needless to say the fish weren't cooperating again, so we decided to leave after an hour of chatting!
I'm starting to feel like Steve, I may need a Snickers soon if this streak continues much longer!...This is 3 or 4 times out without a bite and the smell is getting alittle pungent!
Anyway, the weather was beautiful, the water was calming, and it was nice to be out chatting with a friend and making sure he was safe!!!!LOL
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Was coming home from getting Crickets, PVC, and dog food when Tin Guppy called and said he was "City Limits" fishing...then his phone went dead! I didn't know whether he had fallen in and drowned (No floaty suit) or whether something else Bad had happened...so I turned around and headed for the last reported location....of course I did this just to be a good friend and maybe identify the body!
> Went I arrived, to my relief he was standing there looking surprised to see me! I just wanted him to know I was concerned for his well being and would be there for him if he needed me!
> So, since I was already there I decided to fish awhile with my buddy Gup....and of course we mainly just talked....needless to say the fish weren't cooperating again, so we decided to leave after an hour of chatting!
> I'm starting to feel like Steve, I may need a Snickers soon if this streak continues much longer!...This is 3 or 4 times out without a bite and the smell is getting alittle pungent!
> Anyway, the weather was beautiful, the water was calming, and it was nice to be out chatting with a friend and making sure he was safe!!!!LOL
> Good Fishing To All!


Hey what'd I do to you?lol


----------



## Intimidator

Congrats to our own Tin Guppy for coming in second in the Crappie "Ice" tournament held in the Marina! Very Nice Rusty!
Charles "Junior" Queen from "South Chuck" won the event!


----------



## Curtis937

Yea I wish I would have know about the tourney I was up there fishing but it was to late to sign up I was even with some queens but they didn't know about the tourney either oh well maybe next time...congrats


----------



## Tin Guppy

I guess I should have set my goal higher cause I set it for 2nd knowing it would hard to beat Charlie IMO that guy is awsome. He constantly out fishes me with no electronics and no bait it just blows me away.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> I guess I should have set my goal higher cause I set it for 2nd knowing it would hard to beat Charlie IMO that guy is awsome. He constantly out fishes me with no electronics and no bait it just blows me away.


I've know Jr. most of my life....he was "Old" when I was Young!
You can set a clock to when the fish are biting, because he always knows. I'll fish early in the year and I know that they aren't biting real good until I see Jr. 
First he'll be out for the Crappie spawn, then you won't see him for awhile, then he'll be out for the 'gill spawn, then you won't see him....he always know the exact time that every fish is spawning or biting....and I have only seen him go home empty handed a few times over the years! You see him out various times throughout the year loading up on 'gills or Crappie...and other times he's just out having fun Bass fishing.
He knows that lake better than most of us put together....Heck, I think he personally built CJ and placed every rock, tree, stump, etc, cause he knows where they all are!
Most of you may think that we all are telling "fish tales" but he IS a true Master....like Rusty says, NO LIVE Bait, and NO Electronics, on land or on a boat!
The BEST part about Jr. is that he always talks to Dale and helps him out when we're fishin', he's the one that really helped Dale out when he was struggling to swim a jig and swimbait and he always gives him little "Tips" that he would never tell us. That man will go to his grave with more fishing knowledge than anyone I know, he's been know to purposely feed false info and try to throw people off, or his best "ploys" is acting like he doesn't know what you're talking about...if you do finally pin him down, he might come off with just a little "grain" of knowledge....I asked him one time to teach me and he smiled and shrugged and said...."you'll cherish it more if you learn it yourself!" So far he's been right!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Curtis937

anybody going out fishing at cj tomorrow?


----------



## Tin Guppy

Charlie had 5 for 2.05 lbs, I had 4 for 1.35 lbs, next was 3 at 1.25 lbs and 1 other young guy had 3. I did not get his weight but he had a big 1 on and lost it at the top.


----------



## Intimidator

I stopped out this morning, just to see CJ "Open" one last time before the cold weather sets in!LOL
I hate to see her frozen over but March is right around the corner...Hope it isn't long!


----------



## Intimidator

Since the weather is going to turn colder and my Man-Card will be put away until it warms again, I decide to go City Limits fishing for an hour after lunch!
It was suppose to be 42 degrees today, but my truck kept saying 30 degrees! I got out and it didn't feel too bad so I casted the Rapala SS jointed and it wasn't long before I started getting cold...I made it down to the last section and finally ended my Pepe le Pew streak with a 10 inch smallie. I fished for another 15 minutes and I was shivering and loaded up for home! Now I can be content to sit by the fire and watch fishing shows for awhile until Global Warming kicks in again!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## easytobeme03

Hit the marina for bout an hour this evening, got cold and skunked but it sure was relaxing.. I needed that ! lol


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Hit the marina for bout an hour this evening, got cold and skunked but it sure was relaxing.. I needed that ! lol


Good! I'm glad you got out to relax alittle! 
Maybe that will hold you until it warms up!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Saturday morning to pick up the PVC that CJPolecat left and thought CJ would be solid with Ice...Man, was I surprised when I saw that the entire Lake was Open and WhiteCaps and 3 foot Rollers were crossing the lake into the Marina. The wind was stiff and it was all I could do to get out of my truck to get the pipe...I headed right back home for the comfort of the fireplace!LOL


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went to the lake for a couple hrs today to get out of the house. I got 3-5" crappies and 3 baby gills the bite was really sloooow. At least I got to talk to Phil and Steve, they kept moving around so I don't think they did any thing too.


----------



## Intimidator

We have a new update on the CJ "Cover" Thread, for everyone. We need to "step up" and do this one right cause it will be the last one for a couple years!

Also, The ODNR will not be netting Walleye at CJ for the forseeable future! CJ will still be classified as a Tier 1 Walleye lake and will get the maximum Walleye fingerlings (200,000+) and any extra that is left over.
Due to budget cuts and Pennsylvanias success developing fingerlings from Pymatuning Lake, they are going to share eggs etc with Ohio for our hatcheries!
CJ will be kept up as a "Pure" Walleye lake in case anything goes wrong or happens with the agreement, weather, etc.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

So the guys and I go to Young's for lunch once a week. When you are there, ask for Meridith (Flo as I call her), she is the BEST server around. Anyway, I noticed that next week's special was Walleye and last night I told Ashley I wanted to try theirs. She's like, "I'll just go catch you some for free, b/c we all know I have caught WAY more than you did last year", she started an evil laugh. Depending on the weather, we might head out that way with it being 45-46 Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> So the guys and I go to Young's for lunch once a week. When you are there, ask for Meridith (Flo as I call her), she is the BEST server around. Anyway, I noticed that next week's special was Walleye and last night I told Ashley I wanted to try theirs. She's like, "I'll just go catch you some for free, b/c we all know I have caught WAY more than you did last year", she started an evil laugh. Depending on the weather, we might head out that way with it being 45-46 Friday and Saturday.


That's just messed up! But, she's right!LOL
Still, besides Dale, my best memory of anyone catching a fish, is the day she got that one when we were all there "helping" her! Man, I wish we had that one on film!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

She has the evil female laugh. You can have the evil male laugh.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> She has the evil female laugh. You can have the evil male laugh.


Now that's a sensible solution Joe.lol Now does that mean when Brent hooks a monster and giggles like a school girl while reeling it in and then laughs like Darth Vader would (if he was to laugh that is) after landing it he will have to pay both Lowell and Ashley for copryright infringement?LOL


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> So the guys and I go to Young's for lunch once a week. When you are there, ask for Meridith (Flo as I call her), she is the BEST server around. Anyway, I noticed that next week's special was Walleye and last night I told Ashley I wanted to try theirs. She's like, "I'll just go catch you some for free, b/c we all know I have caught WAY more than you did last year", she started an evil laugh. Depending on the weather, we might head out that way with it being 45-46 Friday and Saturday.


Heck, you haven't been out for so long...do you want me to take you out first and work with you alittle...if you go out "cold" she's just gonna stomp on you and rub it in even more!LOL


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Well boys, comin down today through monday. Weather doesn't look too good for ole mother CJ will be makin some phone calls so maybe we can get out and find a few fish. Going to take the boat out monday probably, mad river tomorrow?


----------



## Intimidator

Well, our favorite NorthSouth Fisherman called today and said he was in town with a couple buddies.
I told them a few places to go and as he was passing the "Gator Den", they saw a Man and 2 kids fishing and saw one of the kids catch a nice Gator...they were taking pics as Jonny and his buds left.
A little while later the 3 Northern OUTDOORSMEN were driving around looking for places to fish right at prime Gator feeding times....they pulled up to do some "City Limits" fishing and they called to tell me how nice it looked! Guess what, these 3 GREAT FISHERMEN from Lake Erie didn't have any bait or lures!!! So, me being the MENTOR that I am, brought them out some Lemon/Lime Keitechs and weedless jigs so the boys could enjoy a relaxing sunset GATOR hunting experience!
I guess I should have stayed a while longer and tutored them on the use of the Keitechs, because they didn't catch anything! Oh well, they have a couple more days to try and end the Springfield SKUNK...can you say PEPE LE PEW!!!!!LOL


----------



## Doctor

I was out on the lake Saturday with Luke, only boat on the water, guy in a Ranger pulled up but they were installing new rollers on the front of the trailer, did not fish was trying out my new trolling motor and wanted to test it out in the wndy conditions, lake was white capping wind about 20 out of the west, cold wind also, lake temp was at 36.9 degrees, lake seems to be down farther than usual as I seen some shallow water in areas that I normally don't see gravel bars, I need to check the water level and see where it is at, went into the Marina and nobody was even fishing................Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I was out on the lake Saturday with Luke, only boat on the water, guy in a Ranger pulled up but they were installing new rollers on the front of the trailer, did not fish was trying out my new trolling motor and wanted to test it out in the wndy conditions, lake was white capping wind about 20 out of the west, cold wind also, lake temp was at 36.9 degrees, lake seems to be down farther than usual as I seen some shallow water in areas that I normally don't see gravel bars, I need to check the water level and see where it is at, went into the Marina and nobody was even fishing................Doc


Nice Doc, that's some good info about those sandbars...we need to plot those and see how they would handle some cover....was there nearby deeper water??

I think they're afraid of the Spring rains...if we get a normal Spring the Lake will flood...the ground is so saturated that nothing they will do can stop the water from rising...unless they just empty CJ!

THANKS for the water temp...I was wondering where we were!

How'd the new trolling motor perform...did you set up all your CJ locations so it would just drive you around to all the Kat spots, while you fish!!!LOL


----------



## Doctor

Worked pretty good too much wind to do the Compass Calibration on it needs to be smooth water under the boat, till I do that it kind of wanders around more than it should, but it controls the 24 footer well, heres a Video of it in action, pretty happy with it so far. I really like the jog feature will be using that a lot, the trolling motor going into reverse on it's own is really wild when you press the anchor button. It's real smooth on any transition. No herky jerk, or a sudden movement, that head sure does move around alot controling the boat, what was real amazing is I used it for well over an hour and it used no juice from the batteries, I plugged them in when I got home and they were fully charged a lot better than my Motorguide.





 

Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Doc, glad to see you was out testing out your new "toy". You know I was thinking the same thing the last time I fished out there, the lake is a tad lower than I remember it being at that time of year. I'm sure that they're doing just what Brent was talking about in his post, preparing for the spring rains that's gonna be coming here soon. Hey did those newly discovered gravel bars look like they'd hold some fish when the lake is up at more normal levels?


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Worked pretty good too much wind to do the Compass Calibration on it needs to be smooth water under the boat, till I do that it kind of wanders around more than it should, but it controls the 24 footer well, heres a Video of it in action, pretty happy with it so far. I really like the jog feature will be using that a lot, the trolling motor going into reverse on it's own is really wild when you press the anchor button. It's real smooth on any transition. No herky jerk, or a sudden movement, that head sure does move around alot controling the boat, what was real amazing is I used it for well over an hour and it used no juice from the batteries, I plugged them in when I got home and they were fully charged a lot better than my Motorguide.
> 
> Rhodan 001 - YouTube
> 
> 
> Doc




Steve and I were able to see an I-Pilot system in action when we went out to Alum last year with a Buddy who is trying to make the BASS Elite series. Those things and your setup are just "TOO COOL"!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Hit the marina for a while yesterday morning 9:15 and nobody around the first 3 fish were keeper crappies. I got the basket out and it went down hill from there, no more keepers a couple of gills were close. So all the fish went back, I think it was Doc that pulled up to the mouth of the marina, but since it had some ice on it he left.


----------



## glasseyes

Don't know if I will make it back up to see you or not Rusty, I've been hammering the crappie in the lake and creek both at Deer Creek. I thought since the water had come down in the creek and it cleared up that the bite would be off, I was wrong. Still getting them in the creek and now in the lake. Not to many keepers out of the lake, but actually catching bigger fish in the creek.


----------



## Doctor

Yea that was me Rusty, been getting bait right on the inside of the Marina, was disappointed when I saw the ice, I had frozen but I picked up the wrong bag was Mooneye and not Shad never caught a fish had one rod go down hard in front of the campers swimming area, but he just ripped the bait off, Luke was going nuts when that rod loaded up.

Was out on the lake for three hours, went and dragged the North end from the roadway to Goose island then made the turn and went from Goose back to the road pulled the trolling motor and went to Whiskey island and dragged from there to the humps, the wind shifted on me so turned the boat and worked down that camping shoreline headed east, put 2hrs and 3min. on the new trolling motor got home plugged it in and it went right to green, going to really like this new motor uses no power, the real test will be on the Ohio River in current that is why I bought it so I don't have to drop an anchor anymore...........Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Yea that was me Rusty, been getting bait right on the inside of the Marina, was disappointed when I saw the ice, I had frozen but I picked up the wrong bag was Mooneye and not Shad never caught a fish had one rod go down hard in front of the campers swimming area, but he just ripped the bait off, Luke was going nuts when that rod loaded up.
> 
> Was out on the lake for three hours, went and dragged the North end from the roadway to Goose island then made the turn and went from Goose back to the road pulled the trolling motor and went to Whiskey island and dragged from there to the humps, the wind shifted on me so turned the boat and worked down that camping shoreline headed east, put 2hrs and 3min. on the new trolling motor got home plugged it in and it went right to green, going to really like this new motor uses no power, the real test will be on the Ohio River in current that is why I bought it so I don't have to drop an anchor anymore...........Doc



That must be one big trolling motor to be able to handle the "AirCraft Carrier" in the wind and current!


----------



## Doctor

Yea it is bigger than the Motorguide forgot to post temps, main lake 36 degrees, North end 37.2 degrees I was the only boat on the lake during that time.................Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Good report Doc, even with no fish!, I was at St marys on Sat and the whole upper lake was locked in ice.Like you I was the only idiot out there....Still fished about 2.5 hrs with nary a bite, Im headed back up there again tomorrow. 
So Doc, whats the Lb Thrust on the new Rhodan?? Looks cool so far. my new Powerdrive MK is a 70lb and its tons more powerful then the old 55 I had. In fact I can do over 4mph with the new one with my 19 ft deep v. Impressive!

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor

Mark,
It is 80# so far I'm real impressed with it.............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Went out this morning before work and drank coffee and casted for awhile...Man, it was quiet and peaceful!
I did notice that the water is way down, lower than I have ever seen also!
Last night the weatherpeople all stated that they expect a VERY STORMY AND WETTER than normal Spring, due to the SW weather pattern that we've had throughout Winter...they say it does not seem to be changing at all and will be around through the Summer forecasts!
Maybe I should buy a "Floatie" suit like Jeff and Rusty so we can all fish together IN the area that once was The Marina...JIC!!!LOL
How high do the floating docks float???!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I have to say you guys are blessed to have a guy like Brent around. Not only did he put me where the fish "were" he brought me lures to "catch them  So yes that was extremely nice of him although we couldn't keep up with our end of the deal!    

Went up and spent a day on the mad. Got five trout and one that maybe would have been a foot long. As for that just chubs and a weekend of fun.

Thanks again Brent, although maybe one day you can come down to my level and fish with me LOL


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I have to say you guys are blessed to have a guy like Brent around. Not only did he put me where the fish "were" he brought me lures to "catch them  So yes that was extremely nice of him although we couldn't keep up with our end of the deal!
> 
> Went up and spent a day on the mad. Got five trout and one that maybe would have been a foot long. As for that just chubs and a weekend of fun.
> 
> Thanks again Brent, although maybe one day you can come down to my level and fish with me LOL



I wish when I was your age I had half of the knowledge you posess, your learning curve is so much shorter and easier because you listen and want to learn. Not many younger people have their act together and know what they want in life...It's my priviledge to help you in any way I can!
I'm sure your parents are extremely proud of the Man you have become but if you ever need me just call!

One day, I will come up for some Massive Gators like in those pics...you need to post a few so we all can enjoy them! Oh, also a Smallie adventure!!LOL


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Thanks Brent again for the kind words. Here are some pics that deserve to be here and not in the Lake Erie forums because they were caught with jigs, and NOT :T I mean cheating LOL These are from the past couple weeks


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Thanks Brent again for the kind words. Here are some pics that deserve to be here and not in the Lake Erie forums because they were caught with jigs, and NOT :T I mean cheating LOL These are from the past couple weeks




For those of you that thought I was joking about his fishing abilities...you ought to see all the other ALBUMS of pics of the fish he has caught in his very short lifetime!

For those of you that don't know Jonny....He goes to HS school, has a website, moderates a website, posts on websites, films fishing and hunting videos, works on a Charter boat and at the Wharf, fishes and hunts, maybe more, still has the first dollar he ever made (he's tight with money), runs women....AND keeps his grades up so he can go to college! His Father has done an amazing job and that's why I will always go out of my way to help him in any way possible!

The bad thing about fishing with Jonny is that you better not have an ego problem, because chances are he's gonna put a spankin' on ya!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Dang Jonny those are some awesome pics you posted, now you've got Brent slobbering.LOL He's gonna be seeing those EYES in his sleep for the next month atleast. Man I gotta give it to ya, you definitely know how to land some Hawgs. I still don't know how you find the time to chase all those ladies.LOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Dang Jonny those are some awesome pics you posted, now you've got Brent slobbering.LOL He's gonna be seeing those EYES in his sleep for the next month atleast. Man I gotta give it to ya, you definitely know how to land some Hawgs. I still don't know how you find the time to chase all those ladies.LOL


He showed me the pics when I took him some Keitechs last Friday!!!
I've been slobbering ever since!LOL


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> For those of you that thought I was joking about his fishing abilities...you ought to see all the other ALBUMS of pics of the fish he has caught in his very short lifetime!
> 
> For those of you that don't know Jonny....He goes to HS school, has a website, moderates a website, posts on websites, films fishing and hunting videos, works on a Charter boat and at the Wharf, fishes and hunts, maybe more, still has the first dollar he ever made (he's tight with money), runs women....AND keeps his grades up so he can go to college! His Father has done an amazing job and that's why I will always go out of my way to help him in any way possible!
> 
> The bad thing about fishing with Jonny is that you better not have an ego problem, because chances are he's gonna put a spankin' on ya!LOL



Thanks Brent, brought a tear to my eye....  LOL 

For those of you who don't know Brent, he is the GOD..... of CJ


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Thanks Brent, brought a tear to my eye....  LOL
> 
> For those of you who don't know Brent, he the GOD..... of CJ


Alright, maybe you do need help with English...or proof reading!LOL
Good Fishing! B


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> Alright, maybe you do need help with English...or proof reading!LOL
> Good Fishing! B


Look where all the compliments got me lol. I fixed it  
Now you boys go do some city limits fishing and post some pics. That water is so nice down there I am missing it already!


----------



## downtime8763

Jonny, Those are some nice fish,hope that is a sign of what this years fishing is going to be like.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Hit the marina for a while today and got a bucket load of 3" gills, had 6 that were pushing 7". Only had 1 crappie on that was a keeper and it popped off as I went to lift it out. It was a great day to be out and I saw quite a few long pole people out there.


----------



## spfldbassguy

After a trip to BPS this past Saturday with my brother I'm can now say the excitement is up for this upcoming season. I looked in the drawer where I store my line and I've got pretty much all my baitcasting line (10-17lbs) so I just need to get my license and the braid I'll need for my spinning gear to be fully ready to go. With that said I'm just waiting for it to warm up a little more temp wise and I've got an area at CJ I'm gonna hit with my yak. Figure there probably won't be too many boats out there when I'm looking to do it. Reason being is because I picked up a Strike King Sexy Spoon on Saturday and wanna try it out. Have fished some spoons in the past with vary limited success BTW. However as it may be I wanted to use one of these things to see if I could catch some bass on it. Hell I'd be happy as kid in a candy store if I could pick up a gator on it. Maybe a big [email protected]# white bass. It's got the chrome sexy shad pattern for FAI. Hoping when some big ol' hawgs see that thing fluttering up n down that they'll wanna eat lunch.LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Very Nice Rusty! It's sad to say, but right now I need to be out fishing (stress relief) but too much is goin' on! The reports brighten my day!

Steve, I'm glad you're excited and ready to go...I was starting too worry! Looks like I'll be fishing more than ever....soon!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Steve, I'm glad you're excited and ready to go...I was starting too worry! Looks like I'll be fishing more than ever....soon!


Worry? You're getting a little soft (and I'm not talking about your midsection) in you're old age.LOL I'm the same as I've always been. You however have become a wussified touchy feely older man,LOL, worrying about nothing.


I'm just waiting on the water temps to go and stay above 40. That's when I usually start to kick it into gear for the year. Plus that spoon is calling me already, just wanna see if I can catch a fish on it. Now if a crappie hits that thing it'll be one of the biggest ever seen caught out there.LOL


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey SFBassGuy,

Great minds think alike. I loaded up on 3 3" Lake Fork Spoons, 2 4" Sexy Spoons, a 5" Lake Fork Spoon and another 5.5" Sexy Spoon. Found a web site where I could get them for $5 each instead of the 9
$9.95 each at BPS. Anyway, I can't wait to try them at CJ and Lake Erie/Detroit River/St Clair!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey SFBassGuy,
> 
> Great minds think alike. I loaded up on 3 3" Lake Fork Spoons, 2 4" Sexy Spoons, a 5" Lake Fork Spoon and another 5.5" Sexy Spoon. Found a web site where I could get them for $5 each instead of the 9
> $9.95 each at BPS. Anyway, I can't wait to try them at CJ and Lake Erie/Detroit River/St Clair!!!


I still think my brother is thinking I'm crazy for getting it. Gotta prove him wrong.LOL I'm figuring on getting my yak out here soon and hitting an area where I think it'll shine.


Hey what size line was you planing on chuckin' yours on? I'm going heavy with 14lb or 17lb line with mine. Can't wait to cast it out and rip it up off the bottom or thereabouts a few times before some big ol' hawg nails it (what will more than likely happen is I'll foul hook a slimy carp on it).


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I still think my brother is thinking I'm crazy for getting it. Gotta prove him wrong.LOL I'm figuring on getting my yak out here soon and hitting an area where I think it'll shine.
> 
> 
> Hey what size line was you planing on chuckin' yours on? I'm going heavy with 14lb or 17lb line with mine. Can't wait to cast it out and rip it up off the bottom or thereabouts a few times before some big ol' hawg nails it (what will more than likely happen is I'll foul hook a slimy carp on it).


See, It may be because I'M OLD but here I am trying to cut my tackle down to nothing (so everything will fit in the Camaro and my elderly legs and body can carry it) and here you guys are adding MORE stuff and making fishing more difficult and confusing (too much for my feeble mind)....while you and Jeff are off experimenting again...I'll just be catchin' fish the same ol' BORING way...just give me my boring old Keitech's, I'm sure I can catch at least 1 fish!!!!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> See, It may be because I'M OLD but here I am trying to cut my tackle down to nothing (so everything will fit in the Camaro and my elderly legs and body can carry it) and here you guys are adding MORE stuff and making fishing more difficult and confusing (too much for my feeble mind)....while you and Jeff are off experimenting again...I'll just be catchin' fish the same ol' BORING way...just give me my boring old Keitech's, I'm sure I can catch at least 1 fish!!!!LOL


Well you're headed in the right direction seeing how admitting something is the first step. Yes you're old but you still get around on those rocks pretty good. Better be careful because at your age you'll liable to throw out a hip just getting outta bed.LOL Like Jeff said "great minds think alike", we just like the challenge of learning new things. Man I guess that ol' saying of " can't teach an old dog new tricks" is becoming true for you.LOL Nope I think Jeff and myself just might be onto something. I'm sure I'm gonna catch atleast one fish on that spoon before I end up losing it.


----------



## Intimidator

I went out over lunch and spent an hour talking with Jeff and Rusty...I finally got to see some VERY NICE Crappies caught...It did my heart good to see those FAT Healthy Slabs showing up and movin' around! 
Bon Appetite' Jeff and Rusty!LOL


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

spfldbassguy said:


> I still think my brother is thinking I'm crazy for getting it. Gotta prove him wrong.LOL I'm figuring on getting my yak out here soon and hitting an area where I think it'll shine.
> 
> 
> Hey what size line was you planing on chuckin' yours on? I'm going heavy with 14lb or 17lb line with mine. Can't wait to cast it out and rip it up off the bottom or thereabouts a few times before some big ol' hawg nails it (what will more than likely happen is I'll foul hook a slimy carp on it).


I got 15lb on a long 7.5' med hvy rod. I got my spoons in the mail today. The 3"ers are bigger looking than I thought they would be. I am thinking that the crappie would go for the 3"ers as well as the bass walleye and white bass. I will likely hook a stump rather than a carp in the tail. They say they will come out of most rocks stumps etc if you get over the top of them and shake them a few times. I guess the weight of the spoon acts like a lure knocker/retreiver. I am counting on that at cj.


----------



## Tin Guppy

We ended up with 11 keepers 9-10.5" Jeff had 2 more keepers on and lost them. We also had maybe 2 dozen short crappies and a bunch of gills none over 6". It was a great day to be out and see Brent.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> We ended up with 11 keepers 9-10.5" Jeff had 2 more keepers on and lost them. We also had maybe 2 dozen short crappies and a bunch of gills none over 6". It was a great day to be out and see Brent.


CONGRATS to both of you! They were some nice lookin' Slabs! I'll be out SOON!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I got 15lb on a long 7.5' med hvy rod. I got my spoons in the mail today. The 3"ers are bigger looking than I thought they would be. I am thinking that the crappie would go for the 3"ers as well as the bass walleye and white bass. I will likely hook a stump rather than a carp in the tail. They say they will come out of most rocks stumps etc if you get over the top of them and shake them a few times. I guess the weight of the spoon acts like a lure knocker/retreiver. I am counting on that at cj.


I got a 6'6'' med heavy rod that I'm gonna go with as well. I don't ever plan on throwing it from the bank so it's gonna used on a very limited basis at CJ. Kayak only with the Sexy Spoon . There's another lake that I'm gonna throw it at as well alot. There's also a third place that I might test it out on if I get to feeling froggy.LOL


----------



## Intimidator

I went over to my buddies house to pick up the rest of the crates and blocks. He wanted to go down to do some city limits fishing, and I needed some STRESS RELIEF!!! We stopped at a couple holes to catch up and wet a couple lines...needless to say the report of Creek Smallies starting to heat up is true, we ended up with 10 Smallies between 12 and 15 inches in only 2 hours...they liked the 1.5" jointed silver shads...at least they did yesterday...still no Gator sightings to report from Downtown!
Hopefully, I can get to CJ today for a little fishing, before the storms!
Good Fishing To All! Brent


----------



## easytobeme03

Good job on the smallies !!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I went over to my buddies house to pick up the rest of the crates and blocks. He wanted to go down to do some city limits fishing, and I needed some STRESS RELIEF!!! We stopped at a couple holes to catch up and wet a couple lines...needless to say the report of Creek Smallies starting to heat up is true, we ended up with 10 Smallies between 12 and 15 inches in only 2 hours...they liked the 1.5" jointed silver shads...at least they did yesterday...still no Gator sightings to report from Downtown!
> Hopefully, I can get to CJ today for a little fishing, before the storms!
> Good Fishing To All! Brent


Hey just now seen this, congrats on having some fun doing the "City Limits" thing.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out to CJ this morning for "Coffee" and to toss around a few ideas that Steve and I discussed for "Cover Placement"!

After my meeting I went "City Limits" fishing for an hour and didn't get a bite! The Heavy equipment is out again and they are dredging the side next to the cemetary??? It looks like they are making the area deeper and laying smaller rocks???


----------



## spfldbassguy

Another improvement probably meant to enhance the canoe/kayak stuff but could benefit the anglers as well.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man I've looked at the forecast for Thursday atleast 10 times but as of this moment I've having a brain fart and can't remember what it's supposed to be like. Anyways unless it's downpouring I'm gonna be out LEGALLY . Gotta get some braid for my spinning gear and of course the license and I'll be ready for the start of the 2012 fishing season. YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...... I'm excited and raring to go. Hope I remember how to fish it's been awhile.LOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Man I've looked at the forecast for Thursday atleast 10 times but as of this moment I've having a brain fart and can't remember what it's supposed to be like. Anyways unless it's downpouring I'm gonna be out LEGALLY . Gotta get some braid for my spinning gear and of course the license and I'll be ready for the start of the 2012 fishing season. YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...... I'm excited and raring to go. Hope I remember how to fish it's been awhile.LOL


It's suppose to rain and be ugly all day!!! May be a good Day to try for your first Gator of the year in the areas we discussed!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out today for a few hours and decided to check out some "Newer" cover that was out of the wind, the cover was placed close to where Steve wants to do his stuff for the NEW PROJECT...The cover was placed close to a rocky shore and the area must have heated up a few degrees today, because I caught 3 NICE 'N' FAT Largemouths from 13"-14", and all were close to the cover areas.
I imagine they found the cover and the added warmth and were using them as ambush points to get a easy meal that was headed for the warmth or to check out the cover also!
I again used the SS Jointed Rapalas...I would cast out, get them to depth, and then play with them and let them suspend....all of the bites came when they were suspending...WACK!!!
Saw that Doc was out and gave him a call, he said he was coming in from playing with the New trolling motor and we got to chat for a few minutes before I had to head back to work!
Doc said the water temp was 40.5 up north and 38 degrees everywhere else in the lake...Man, it lost alot of heat...maybe this weekend!!
Good Fishing to All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Nice job on the LM, you really need to stop buying tackle and invest your dough in a "outdoor rugged" digital camera.


----------



## spfldbassguy

My last post got me thinking about something, maybe I'll post a pic of every fish that my son or myself catches at CJ in 2012. How fast would that get annoying? I don't even think that would be fun at all, be too time consuming.LOL


----------



## linebacker43

Thinking of heading that way Friday morning after work with the boat. Just wondering what the water temps, clarity, etc. etc. was. Any Info is greatly appreciated! Good luck to all that get out!

Linebacker43


----------



## Intimidator

linebacker43 said:


> Thinking of heading that way Friday morning after work with the boat. Just wondering what the water temps, clarity, etc. etc. was. Any Info is greatly appreciated! Good luck to all that get out!
> 
> Linebacker43


Water temp yesterday was 38 degrees across the Southern 2/3rds and 40.5 up in the North end per the instruments on the Aircraft Carrier "USS Katfish"....I managed to talk with Admiral Doc just after he tied up so his "First Mate" go to the bathroom!
Water was normal...no muddy conditions where I was fishing or at the MBR!
The lake will be "turned over" due to the wind...should be all the same temp at all depths. Rain from today may warm it up even more!
GOOD FISHING!


----------



## linebacker43

Thanks for the info. Intimidator! Has anybody been trying there luck with the "gators" out there yet? Been thinking of giving them a try. Didnt know if the water was right for them over there yet or not?


----------



## Intimidator

linebacker43 said:


> Thanks for the info. Intimidator! Has anybody been trying there luck with the "gators" out there yet? Been thinking of giving them a try. Didnt know if the water was right for them over there yet or not?


I normally don't start fishing for "Lake" Gators till the main lake hits and stays at 42 degrees...haven't heard of anyone catching any yet out in the lake!


----------



## Doctor

Brent,

My first mate was tuckered out after we played on the lake yesterday, he also went swimming whined up a storm until I said OK he tore off and dove into the water swam out 30 foot turned around came back shook himself off got up in the truck and layed down in the back, took him home and he went into the bedroom layed down on his bed and never got back up till 7am this morning.

Your the first person that he has never barked at, anybody that comes near the boat he barks at guess to let them know it's his boat and he is onboard, surprised he didn't wet your leg down as he hits everything that is stationary as you saw.

Temps getting into the 60's next week should warm the waters up nicely.


----------



## JBLLURE

Hey guys i was wanting to get my boat out for the first time this year all the lakes around me are way to low to get my boat out just wondering how the lake was to test this boat i just got 18t sea sprite I/o motor. I looked at the water level on the site its says it currently 3 feat down.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> I normally don't start fishing for "Lake" Gators till the main lake hits and stays at 42 degrees...haven't heard of anyone catching any yet out in the lake!



Challenge...


Accepted!!!


----------



## Intimidator

JBLLURE said:


> Hey guys i was wanting to get my boat out for the first time this year all the lakes around me are way to low to get my boat out just wondering how the lake was to test this boat i just got 18t sea sprite I/o motor. I looked at the water level on the site its says it currently 3 feat down.


You can easily get your boat in at CJ....ENJOY!!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Challenge...
> 
> 
> Accepted!!!


Does that mean you got the boat running??
Actually, Ashley will probably catch the first one....so she should except the Challenge!!LOL


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Does that mean you got the boat running??
> Actually, Ashley will probably catch the first one....so she should except the Challenge!!LOL


No, not yet. I need to get to the coil and check the points to see if that's the cause of the no spark issue at the plugs, so the flywheel has to come off. I'm a distributor cap and rotor guy, never worked on points at all. But you will be called once it does fire up!

Not a truer statement has been said, and it'll probably be her first cast, like always, when she gets it also...


----------



## Tin Guppy

The only thing I could get to bite in the marina the last 2 days was baby gills 3-6" and 1 7" crappie today. Had the boat hooked up yesterday ready to roll and changed my mind with the wind we had, my boat is not even close in size to Doc's.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> The only thing I could get to bite in the marina the last 2 days was baby gills 3-6" and 1 7" crappie today. Had the boat hooked up yesterday ready to roll and changed my mind with the wind we had, my boat is not even close in size to Doc's.


Do you think it was because of the wind, or are they movin' again??

Good Call about the boat...when Doc was coming in he disappeared a few times, he said he was dealing with 3-4 foot rollers...you really don't realize how big that thing is until you see Doc in it...he looks VERY SMALL!! LOL


----------



## rebel6392000

I also got a boat this year but after looking at the motor i can see its going to need some work..where is the best place in springfield to take it for repairs?


----------



## Intimidator

rebel6392000 said:


> I also got a boat this year but after looking at the motor i can see its going to need some work..where is the best place in springfield to take it for repairs?


The only place that I have HEARD "Good" things about is JAKE'S on the corner of Bird Rd and Rt 40 across from the Marathon (Old Silver Swan). 
Joe may disagree!!...he refused to work on Joe's boat...said it wasn't worth his time (complete wiring harness, etc)!


----------



## rebel6392000

ok i will give him a try ty


----------



## socdad

I had $1200 worth of work done on my boat by the mechanic at Jakes (Steve?) a couple years ago. I had to have almost all of that work redone within the first season using the boat. Its not in Springfield but I have had good luck at 

Miami Valley Marine Repair 
8760 State Route 201
Tipp City, OH45371
(937) 845-8007


----------



## rebel6392000

ok thank you socdad i will check them out


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> The only place that I have HEARD "Good" things about is JAKE'S on the corner of Bird Rd and Rt 40 across from the Marathon (Old Silver Swan).
> Joe may disagree!!...he refused to work on Joe's boat...said it wasn't worth his time (complete wiring harness, etc)!


This is true. Bad customer service right when we walked in, I asked how much it would be to fix it and he asked me what it was, then he responded, I won't work on it, plus it wouldn't be worth your time. Well, that's not up to you, you are there to provide a service, someone comes in with a problem on what you are suppose to be the SME on, and you refuse to work and get paid. Your loss! That place no matter who has been there was never up there in the top level in my eyes. The funny thing is that it took my brother and I about 2 hours and $40 to fix the wiring ourselves.


----------



## rebel6392000

well dont look like i will be going there thanks for the info


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> The funny thing is that it took my brother and I about 2 hours and $40 to fix the wiring ourselves.


Huh it still won't start, could it be that you guys worked on it?


----------



## Intimidator

rebel6392000 said:


> well dont look like i will be going there thanks for the info


He still may be good for a quote, to give you an idea of what you're lookin at!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

spfldbassguy said:


> Huh it still won't start, could it be that you guys worked on it?


Could be, there was drinking involved also...

It didn't even crank when I pulled it in the driveway over a year ago. Slowly but surely it'll happen.


----------



## spfldbassguy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Could be, there was drinking involved also...
> 
> It didn't even crank when I pulled it in the driveway over a year ago. Slowly but surely it'll happen.


Now see there was the problem, alcohol was involved. You should know better than that, supposed to wait till the job is done then it's party time.LOL

Yup you've gotten pretty far along on that thing, sure you'll be out running and gunning on CJ here before long.


----------



## rebel6392000

thanks for the info guys hell if all else fails i will still get it out it does have a good trolling motor


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Now see there was the problem, alcohol was involved. You should know better than that, supposed to wait till the job is done then it's party time.LOL
> 
> Yup you've gotten pretty far along on that thing, sure you'll be out running and gunning on CJ here before long.


More than likely, as soon as Ashley learns the boat she will be out on the water every day and Joe will be stuck only cleaning and preparing the fish when she gets home....Don better watch out also, Ashley and D would make one heck of a combo out on the water...Heck, we all better watch out...they might not leave any fish for any of us!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

rebel6392000 said:


> thanks for the info guys hell if all else fails i will still get it out it does have a good trolling motor


That's the Spirit!!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> More than likely, as soon as Ashley learns the boat she will be out on the water every day and Joe will be stuck only cleaning and preparing the fish when she gets home....Don better watch out also, Ashley and D would make one heck of a combo out on the water...Heck, we all better watch out...they might not leave any fish for any of us!!!LOL


Actually, she's getting pretty good at cleaning the fish herself. She had plenty of practice a couple quarters ago when she was off work and school Thursday and Friday and was sending me picture after picture and telling me the guys on boats were getting pissed at her on the bank.


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> ..Don better watch out also, Ashley and D would make one heck of a combo out on the water...Heck, we all better watch out...they might not leave any fish for any of us!!!LOL


Hmmm thats not a joke there lol D already knows how to fillet fish , and half the time out fishes me. ! LOL


----------



## rebel6392000

hell my ole lady always out fishes me lol she almost always catches the first one and the biggest


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out on Saturday afternoon for about an hour (2:30-3:20) and fished two different areas. Came up with the same results at each destination, I was :S:S:S. Just felt good to get back out again. Tried a suspending jerkbait, spinnerbait, and a swimbait. Was kinda shocked to see all the people that was out on Saturday, seen several boats on the water too. Going back out later today just haven't decided on where yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Got the boat out this afternoon for a few hours and managed about a dozen crappie, 3 walleye, and a smallmouth. All were. 20'-30' deep. Kept a half dozen crappie for dinner. A good start to 2012.

I also saw what looked like a 10lb. Walleye dead on the bank.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Figured that I'd try the deeper water off the west side of the lake and the results today was the same as yesterday, I was :S:S:S. Nothing was wanting to play any of my reindeer games today. Oh well it feels good just to get back out again.


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> Got the boat out this afternoon for a few hours and managed about a dozen crappie, 3 walleye, and a smallmouth. All were. 20'-30' deep. Kept a half dozen crappie for dinner. A good start to 2012.
> 
> I also saw what looked like a 10lb. Walleye dead on the bank.


Very Nice! 
How's the water temp?? Any size to the Gators??
Congrats on a nice meal!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Figured that I'd try the deeper water off the west side of the lake and the results today was the same as yesterday, I was :S:S:S. Nothing was wanting to play any of my reindeer games today. Oh well it feels good just to get back out again.


Hey, at least you got out!!!LOL
I'm still trying to get everything bought and hauled to the house before I get rid of the truck...I finished the end of the driveway (45 bags of crushed Marble) and only need 40 more bags of mulch (put close to 70 down so far), I have all my fertilizer for the next couple years, and all the gardens cleaned and edged and trees trimmed... so I'm getting close to having all my yard work done for the year! Then all I have to do is FISH and mow!LOL


----------



## downtime8763

Brent,My honey do lit is almost done as well,boats lower unit in shop again this year(Genes marine has it again as the seal didn't stay in do to their repair job) Will be on CJ next week to fish and test ti out!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Intimidator said:


> Very Nice!
> How's the water temp?? Any size to the Gators??
> Congrats on a nice meal!


The eyes were all a little short. I didn't pay any attention to the water temp.

BTW I'm liking the Nanofil. That stuff handles nice and casts very well on spinning gear but I don't think is quite as sensitive as fireline (which I really don't care for much). Definitely need to use the recommended knot.

spfldbassguy, were you in an aluminum bass boat?


----------



## Tin Guppy

[email protected] it's good hear someone has started to get some eyes, was trying to decide on Indian or CJ for tomorrow want to get some eyes.


----------



## spfldbassguy

[email protected] said:


> spfldbassguy, were you in an aluminum bass boat?


Nope wasn't me, I was fishing from the bank.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hey, at least you got out!!!LOL
> I'm still trying to get everything bought and hauled to the house before I get rid of the truck...I finished the end of the driveway (45 bags of crushed Marble) and only need 40 more bags of mulch (put close to 70 down so far), I have all my fertilizer for the next couple years, and all the gardens cleaned and edged and trees trimmed... so I'm getting close to having all my yard work done for the year! Then all I have to do is FISH and mow!LOL


Now I know what's wrong with you, you live in an alternate universe on a planet called DENIAL.LOL You think that's all you'll have to do but you know that's not really the case, there's always something that needs to be done it seems.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Ashley and I took advantage of the warm water yesterday at her favorite place for a couple hours. No luck. There was a guy there before us, said he didn't have any luck, anyone on here? Drove a Chevy Aveo, Silver. Then there was another couple got there while we were fishing, just stood there for a while, kept making calls, then went into the woods.


----------



## [email protected]

Tin Guppy said:


> [email protected] it's good hear someone has started to get some eyes, was trying to decide on Indian or CJ for tomorrow want to get some eyes.


Rusty, I think it's going to be tough at CJ unless you're in a boat or you can cast really far. I'll give you a buzz next time I hit CJ...I still owe you one for putting us on the ice bluegill last year at Kiser.


----------



## Intimidator

Had a bad night...couldn't sleep, hit CJ at 4 am and fished the rip rap with my trusty 3.8 Lime Chartreuse swimmer and within 45 minutes had 3 nice Gators...one was a solid fat 18, and the other two were right at 20 inches. Put them on ice and headed to my meeting in Columbus.
On my way home I hit the banks again, looking for some Crappie...it hit all the cover I could and fished for another hour and a half without a bite!
So I guess the Gators are feeding and the Crappie are still out in the Main Lake deep!
If anyone goes out we need to keep an eye on water temps...suppose to be 70 degrees for the next 10-14 days, with rain...the water will warm quickly!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Jeff talked me into going to Indian to try today said it would be my best bet. As I was taking the boat off the trailer I had a message from Brent telling me about his morning, then Jeff calls and said I was at the wrong lake. 6 little cats was all I got but the water temp. was 46 degrees. Tommorrow I start a new job so my fishing time may be limited good luck to all.


----------



## Intimidator

Decide to see if tues morning was a fluke, so I headed back out at 4 am again and tried another stretch of rocks (Bass Cove)...I kept throwing the same bait and ended up with 4 more Gators but only 2 were keepers, one went 21 and the other 17. The Dinks were just barely short!
I have no idea for sure if they can see the funky color of this bait or if they are just reacting to the movement of the Keitech...I would like to think that I have picked and found a perfect night color...but that's probably not the case!LOL
I'm still not catching anything else yet around the rocks...the other fish must be afraid of all the Gators close to shore and feeding!
Yesterday, when I cleaned the first 3 they all had different sizes of shad in their bellies...in various states of digestion..one of the 20 inchers had a fresh 4-6" Perch...the other had a shad about that size! THE GOURGING HAS BEGUN!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## cyberfox2200

man thats not good at all


----------



## cyberfox2200

sorry about the add in that post how do you turn that off


----------



## Intimidator

Crappie are biting in shallow water lakes, seemingly later in the day...I think that's all I need to say!!LOL
Silver Shad under a bobber has worked well!! (Evil Laughter and Sound Effects here!)


----------



## [email protected]

Fished CJ from about 6-8p from the bank. Not even a nibble.


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> Fished CJ from about 6-8p from the bank. Not even a nibble.


It hasn't warmed as much yet as shallow ponds/lakes...your best bet at CJ right now is Gators at dusk or dawn...or a cloudy day!
The Big Crappie at CJ are still out in the lake in deeper water and suspended....BUT, it won't be long if these temps stick around!!!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Supposed to be around 80 two days in a row next week, spring is here no matter what the calender says. Hey this could be mother natures way of giving us one last great fishing season before the world explodes, crashes into Mars, wiped out by nukes, solar flares, etc, etc, etc on the 21st (think that's the date) of this December.


----------



## rebel6392000

there have been 514 leap years since Caesar created it in 45 BC.Without the extra day every 4 years today would be august 15th 2013. Also the Mayan calendar did not account for leap year so technically the world should have ended 7 months ago so we can keep on fishing with nothing to worry about


----------



## Intimidator

rebel6392000 said:


> there have been 514 leap years since Caesar created it in 45 BC.Without the extra day every 4 years today would be august 15th 2013. Also the Mayan calendar did not account for leap year so technically the world should have ended 7 months ago so we can keep on fishing with nothing to worry about


AND FISH I WILL!!!LOL
BOYS, THE FISH ARE HUNGREY! CJ SHOULD START UP SOON!!!

Jeff, went to Indian yesterday and said it was in the mid to upper 50's!

GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Probably gonna hit Cj again Tuesday mid-morning time and try my luck yet again. Still got a skunk on me out there that I need to get rid of. I've caught bass at two different places now but haven't even had a nibble on anything (bass/crappie/walleye) at CJ yet this year. Gonna break that skunky spell Tuesday.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Sunday morning and hit a couple Bass holes with "Cover" and they produced again...caught 3 Fat LM all between 14-16 inches on some New 5 inch Density Swimbaits. These are the swimbaits that I helped on with the tail design and they are just OK (the paddle still needs to be bigger to get movement at slow retrieves but the plastic is fantastic!).
I saw the "Mad Cajun's" truck in the lot and gave him a call...he was fighting the wind over in "Cajun Country" and came to pick me up!
We hit a few of the favorite holes and couldn't find any fish...we hit a popular crappie hangout and couldn't find any of those either, it was way too windy to keep the boat where we needed. Finally we headed to deep water close to a couple sandbars and there they were...fish everywhere, schools of shad everywhere!
The only problem was they weren't hungry...we tried everything but the boat went home with an odor!!!
Water Temp in the main lake (at the surface) is 56.2 degrees, Temp in the Marina is 57.

We didn't see a single person in the Marina or boat on the water that was doing any good..I talked with a young man (about 15 y/o) who was having a blast catching LM (he had caught 5) with a crank from the bank...he caught a nice one while I was talking with him! 
Overall, it was fun to get out and Converse with my ol' buddy Bill and enjoy a beautiful March day!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Doctor

Lynn and I are headed to the lake in the afternoon will give a full report in the evening....................Doc


----------



## [email protected]

I fished Saturday with a buddy from about 4:15a-noon. No walleye in the early AM but saw something HUGE roll next to the boat...must have been at least 3 1/2 feet long and could see it swimming under the water in the dark! I got a flash light on it as it was swimming away...must have been a monster channel cat.

About daylight moved shallow to try for some shallow crappie. Caught around 20 moving around between structure on various crappie jigs. Fish were caught 2-4' deep in 4-8 FOW then they turned off about 9:30A. Found fish deep but could only get a couple of little ones to bite. Ended up 7 crappie 10"-13".


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> I fished Saturday with a buddy from about 4:15a-noon. No walleye in the early AM but saw something HUGE roll next to the boat...must have been at least 3 1/2 feet long and could see it swimming under the water in the dark! I got a flash light on it as it was swimming away...must have been a monster channel cat.
> 
> About daylight moved shallow to try for some shallow crappie. Caught around 20 moving around between structure on various crappie jigs. Fish were caught 2-4' deep in 4-8 FOW then they turned off about 9:30A. Found fish deep but could only get a couple of little ones to bite. Ended up 7 crappie 10"-13".


Nice report! 
It won't be long...we'll get enough reports and figure out what they're doing...then they're in trouble!!LOL


----------



## Doctor

Had the day off got up at 8am eat breakfast then Lynn and I and my daughter Rachel went for a three mile walk on the bike path out by Beatty come home got the boat ready, stopped by the Watercraft office got my 2012 safety sticker for the boat, got on the water and headed for the marina, water temp was at 58.4 degrees, didn't see any bait a few people on the docks fishing and no gulls anywhere.

I had brought frozen chubs with me so we headed for the North end of the lake, crossed the roadway and dropped baits down and started dragging, water temp at roadbed was 61.4 dragged all the way back to the last fish attractor poles when my outside rod went down, small channel then another rod went down 4# Channel, noticed than the white bass are starting to herd shad up could here those guys crashing into the schools so we headed for that area since the chubs were producing fish we just stayed with the chubs worked our way back into 2 foot of water where I know there are a lot of stumps and structure to the left of Goose Island, the wind had picked up and it started raining on us just a nice steady rain and it was warm, boy that must have triggered the fish cause rods started dropping, I was real busy Lynn's rod wasn't doing anything I had 7 fish in the boat most were in the 4-5# range when Lynn's rod went down and stayed down 12# 4 ounce Channel had hit a Chub head.









Luke was all smiles cause he had a lot to lick on this big fish, we caught a total of 14 Channels when the thunder and lightning started in we pulled and headed for the ramp when a streak came down and instant thunder tad too close for us and we headed in.

we were fishing right in front of Goose Island dragging baits East to West at .76 mph fishing in water 1-2 foot deep water temp, was 71.9 degrees halfway back water temp was at 66.4.

Very surprised that the Seagulls were not back in the shallows, but the White Bass sure were there, hearing those thump thump sounds just under the surface of the water and seeing Shad fleeing out of the water and those telltale V's ripping just under the surface of the water.

Wish that Thunder and Lightning hadn't come in I think we would have had a 25 fish day out on CJ. Not complaining it was a nice three hours out on the lake, saw another 1/2 dozen boats out on the water.

Got back to the ramp and the Watercraft officers had unloaded there Lund boat and a brand new Jet boat it had a sweet sounding inboard in that thing had a nice roar to it.

Doc and Lynn Lange


----------



## downtime8763

Doc,
Looks like you had a good day out even with the weather being a bit scarey.
Taking mine out tomorrow up north for the first run of the season as their are merc dealers closer,will be on CJ soon.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Had the day off got up at 8am eat breakfast then Lynn and I and my daughter Rachel went for a three mile walk on the bike path out by Beatty come home got the boat ready, stopped by the Watercraft office got my 2012 safety sticker for the boat, got on the water and headed for the marina, water temp was at 58.4 degrees, didn't see any bait a few people on the docks fishing and no gulls anywhere.
> 
> I had brought frozen chubs with me so we headed for the North end of the lake, crossed the roadway and dropped baits down and started dragging, water temp at roadbed was 61.4 dragged all the way back to the last fish attractor poles when my outside rod went down, small channel then another rod went down 4# Channel, noticed than the white bass are starting to herd shad up could here those guys crashing into the schools so we headed for that area since the chubs were producing fish we just stayed with the chubs worked our way back into 2 foot of water where I know there are a lot of stumps and structure to the left of Goose Island, the wind had picked up and it started raining on us just a nice steady rain and it was warm, boy that must have triggered the fish cause rods started dropping, I was real busy Lynn's rod wasn't doing anything I had 7 fish in the boat most were in the 4-5# range when Lynn's rod went down and stayed down 12# 4 ounce Channel had hit a Chub head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke was all smiles cause he had a lot to lick on this big fish, we caught a total of 14 Channels when the thunder and lightning started in we pulled and headed for the ramp when a streak came down and instant thunder tad too close for us and we headed in.
> 
> we were fishing right in front of Goose Island dragging baits East to West at .76 mph fishing in water 1-2 foot deep water temp, was 71.9 degrees halfway back water temp was at 66.4.
> 
> Very surprised that the Seagulls were not back in the shallows, but the White Bass sure were there, hearing those thump thump sounds just under the surface of the water and seeing Shad fleeing out of the water and those telltale V's ripping just under the surface of the water.
> 
> Wish that Thunder and Lightning hadn't come in I think we would have had a 25 fish day out on CJ. Not complaining it was a nice three hours out on the lake, saw another 1/2 dozen boats out on the water.
> 
> Got back to the ramp and the Watercraft officers had unloaded there Lund boat and a brand new Jet boat it had a sweet sounding inboard in that thing had a nice roar to it.
> 
> Doc and Lynn Lange


Very Nice Doc...Congrats! 
So did you keep any of those Kitty Kats for a snack??LOL 
I bet Luke would surely like some broiled Kat on his dog food!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Very Nice Doc...Congrats!
> So did you keep any of those Kitty Kats for a snack??LOL
> I bet Luke would surely like some broiled Kat on his dog food!LOL


You're incourageable, you should really forget about that little grudge you hold. Still don't know why you just can't enjoy it when you land a catfish?LOL


----------



## Salmonid

great report Doc and Lynns fish is a real nice one!! WTG!!
I wish CJ would give up more of those double digit fish!

Salmonid


----------



## mjn88

Does anyone know if the carp or white bass are in the creek yet? It's an hour drive for me to get out there, but I fish there every April and May. I was just curious because they usually run when the water hits 55 degrees. I'm sure with this amazing weather it will be eariler than the first week of may. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doctor

Man I am loving this I picked three great days for vacation Monday caught 14 fish with the biggest at 12#, today I caught 29 fish biggest was 8.4# but the smallest was only 4.1# and the water temp was much cooler can't figure that out main lake was at 62.0 degrees, sat out there with CJ Brown and talked to him for a good halfhour then went fishing, North end was at 65 degrees compared to 71 on Monday, didn't see any white bass but the Carp are sure putting on the aerial show back there, everything was caught on frozen Chubs again dragging at .50 mph most fish were caught on gravel flats so just kept working those areas, will be back on the water in the afternoon on Wednesday, hope I can break that 29 fish mark, best I have ever done on CJ was 50 and Pop was with me and he boated 13 fish that day that were all over 10# haven't seen a day like that since they dropped the water to build the main ramp, still a blast catching those Channel cats this was the big fish 8.4# and 28.5 inches long










Luke was with me all day and had lots of licks, dog just goes nuts when a rod gets racked, I'm going to have fresh Chubs tomorrow plus my frozen....................Doc


----------



## Doctor

mjn88 said:


> Does anyone know if the carp or white bass are in the creek yet? It's an hour drive for me to get out there, but I fish there every April and May. I was just curious because they usually run when the water hits 55 degrees. I'm sure with this amazing weather it will be eariler than the first week of may. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


 
mjn88,

White bass were hearding Shad in the front and to the left of Goose island on Monday, Tuesday I didn't see any activity back there except carp leaping into the air and that was all day


----------



## mjn88

Thank you very much doc.


----------



## Intimidator

mjn88 said:


> Thank you very much doc.


My buddy went up into the creek area to check it out last night and he called and said the water level was so low that the creek was just running in the middle...if they don't get the level up soon we'll have another year of lake spawning!

He also caught 12 (10"+) nice, fat, Crappie along the rocks with the typical swim baits!


----------



## Intimidator

Great Reports Doc...sounds like you were blessed with this years vacation...I'm sure "Pop" is smiling down on you!

That 8 pounder will be double that next year when you get those "Kitty Condos" in for him!

I just can't get out to fish until "family issues" get straightened out!.....so I'm living vicariously through the rest of you that post!


----------



## BlueBoat98

The corps site shows that the lake is exactly at winter pool. Wild horses couldn't make them close the gates until April 1. The plan is always to fill it up to summer pool during April but, as you can see from last year's graph, it seldom works perfectly. Hard to say what this weather will do to the WB spawning.

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html

See you out there.

MC


----------



## chuck71

The lake sure seemed lower on Sunday than I ever saw it during the winter! It is WAY down.


----------



## linebacker43

buddy and I heading that way for sure tomorrow morning after work. Havent been there in prolly a month or better. with the water temps climbing like they have been should the "eye" bite be picking up? if not, how bout the crappie! any info is appreciated as always. thanks and good fishing!!

Linebacker43


----------



## Intimidator

linebacker43 said:


> buddy and I heading that way for sure tomorrow morning after work. Havent been there in prolly a month or better. with the water temps climbing like they have been should the "eye" bite be picking up? if not, how bout the crappie! any info is appreciated as always. thanks and good fishing!!
> 
> Linebacker43


Gator bite is in full swing. Several reports of dawn or dusk activity along the rocks. Had a buddy tell me he caught 3 keepers out in the lake on tuesday cruising the humps with Cranks!
Crappie have started hitting around shore, the males are moving in looking for nests..the big females are still offshore!
WB should be biting...doesn't look like they will be able to make it to the creek this year...since everything is way ahead of schedule.

Like BlueBoat and Chuck posted...water is about 4 foot lower than summer pool...alot of the normal areas are not as deep yet! Be careful near the sand bars! GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## linebacker43

Thanks for the update!! Ill post tomorrow evening letting you know how we did! Cant wait to get out on the water, been a week to long!! 1 quick thing, I have all my cranks, traps and what not with me but do you think vertical jigging minnows or running worm harnesses would work right now across old road bed or humps? If dont want to give to much info. just PM me. Thanks!!

Linebacker43


----------



## Doctor

Man was it hot out there, got on the lake about 1:30pm no wind dead calm, bright blue skys and hot sun. Dragged for an hour and managed only one Channel at 2# Worked all over the lake and nothing, Josh called and joined me around 5:30pm and he was able to get two more Channels both at 3# fishing was so bad that I spent 30 min. teaching Josh how to throw the castnet, very proud of him he got it down pat only after a few throws and can now take over Grandpaw's position on the front of the boat, that will really help out, took some pictures of the North end looks like the lake dropped even more overnight as I saw more bars and trees sticking out today then I saw on Tuesday will get those posted later.










This is to the right of Goose Island those kids are standing on a gravel bar that should have water on top of it.










This is were the creek comes into the lake the rock wall will be to the right just out of the picture.










This is way left of Goose Island, I always fish this hump when the ice comes off the lake, not this year it is high and dry, looks like somebody dropped a rusty steel barrel on this hump. this is a good largemouth spot.

................Doc


----------



## hay683

After towing in a fellow fisherman in I tried my luck at the walleye. I only caught three fish but they were crappie. All three were on plugs. I was running worm harnesses with no luck. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doctor

The Loons were going full force tonight just a real cool song those guys put out, incredible nature at it's best, sounded like a couple of pairs of the birds are on CJ this year have always had one pair but sounded like there's another pair out there such an errie sound when they do that long tremole..............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

I had 3 more phone calls from friends last night who were catching Crappie, WB, and Walleye from the rocks...all 3 were in different areas!
My buddy Pat is the best example...he started late (around 7pm) and when he called at 9pm he had 15 nice Crappie (10-12 inches) 17 nice WB (all Jacks) and a 22 inch Gator, said he caught the Gator next to his feet in about 1 foot of water! Pat is enjoying the Keitech stuff I gave him! White is a good color for everything per Pat!
I'm glad everyone is doing well...it makes me happy to hear the reports and hopeful I can get out soon!

Doc, thanks for the pics...It IS down, lower than I have ever seen it since the "Great Draw-Down"...too bad FISH MANAGEMENT isn't a consideration when it comes to CJ!

GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## chuck71

You guys are killing me! Stuck here at work and you're all catching fish...lol Hopefully the change in the weather doesn't have too much of a negative effect this weekend!


----------



## cyberfox2200

man you guys are killing me all these fish being caught and i gotta work.nice pics doc.i been reading your stuff all over the web and ive always been a catfish guy.good job. how do we convince them to close the gate so we get the level up.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I can guarantee you that they will not close the gates until April 1. In fact, if we have a big rain next week that raises the lake level they will OPEN the gates to get it back down to 1009 feet above sea level. They will also do this as fast as possible regardless of how many fish hanging near the drain will get "flushed." That exact thing happened just last year.

I sincerely appreciate that the Corp of Engineers built and maintains this wonderful resource but we must always remember that they don't really seem to care if there's a single fish in there. The lake was built to keep Springfield and points south from getting flooded and that's all. Even though their own records show that C.J. has never been within 8 feet of going over the spillway they never make exceptions to "keeping on the line." And that is my corps rant for this year. (got it out of the way early)

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> I can guarantee you that they will not close the gates until April 1. In fact, if we have a big rain next week that raises the lake level they will OPEN the gates to get it back down to 1009 feet above sea level. They will also do this as fast as possible regardless of how many fish hanging near the drain will get "flushed." That exact thing happened just last year.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate that the Corp of Engineers built and maintains this wonderful resource but we must always remember that they don't really seem to care if there's a single fish in there. The lake was built to keep Springfield and points south from getting flooded and that's all. Even though their own records show that C.J. has never been within 8 feet of going over the spillway they never make exceptions to "keeping on the line." And that is my corps rant for this year. (got it out of the way early)
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> 
> NICE RANT! LOL
> 
> Maybe, if they just take 1 fish management class...it might help...I guess we can always wish!!!!
> 
> I know that they lowered the lake even more because of the ground being so saturated from the wet winter...the ground around here has dried enough that we are no longer in a crisis situation....they should know this just like us...put the plug in the dang dam and let CJ fill.
> Here we are with a massive fish population ready to spawn and unlike last year, the bedding areas are going to be crowded!
> Then when they do spawn the COE will fill CJ and the eggs will be in deep water and not get sun/warmth to hatch....all I ask for is a little common sense, instead of going by the book!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> ...all I ask for is a little common sense, instead of going by the book!


There's the problem right there, you're asking for something that needs to be used more nowadays instead of less but it appears that common sense is on the decline.Don't know why more individuals and groups of people can't exercise their option to use it without penalty. Common sense has kept alot of people from doing dumb crap, why do you think our jails/prisons aren't more populated than they already are. Back to the original topic they really are not concerned with what happens with the fish. They're just doing their job but yes it does suck that it isn't filling up already. With that said we still get to fish a awesome lake that just happens to have lowered water levels at this time.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent we need to figure out when we can hit CJ, figure we outta be able to catch a fish or two between us. Give you a chance to get some fresh air, wisecracks at your expense when you get a professional overrun, peace n quiet (sorta), hopefully catch a fish or two, or three hell maybe you can land one of the Blues that's not in there right. Because we all know how much you love them cats tearing up a squid scented plastic that looks like a fish something much bigger wants to eat. Absurd that they'd want to do that huh.LOL


----------



## easytobeme03

Hit the marina for a few casts in between showers, no luck. Did see a few dinks being caught off the docks,, had to educate a few people on the size limit law already this year, not looking good on that front .


----------



## sisezz73

Heading to the lake tomorrow with the kiddos. 3 of them. White and Blue ranger. Hollar at me.


----------



## Intimidator

Fished Friday from 9am til noon! My heart just wasn't into it, but I had to get my mind off things...my 150lb 4 yr old Cane Corso was taken in for surgery to have a softball sized tumor taken off his rear leg...this tumor exploded in size in 1 month! Our baby is home with a foot long scar and a drain tube that is allowing some funky stuff to come out...the tumor was sent out and we are hoping for the best. Now we are nursing him all weekend and he goes back Monday to have the tube taken out!

Sorry...now for the fishing!
Nothing of size in the Marina, from bank or docks...nothing in the trees or "New" Cover, from the bank! Nothing worthwhile being caught at the HC platform.
WB being taken offshore...BIG ONES!
I caught 2 Crappie in Bass Cove but no size...caught 15 that went 9.5 to 10.5 along the rocks close to deep water on a white swimmer with a Chart niblet! Caught 2 more dinks in the Marina and saw several dinks caught!
I also had to remind a gentlemen that the size limit was 9 inches and stayed with him until he threw them all back in...he actually had more than the limit also....guess the State doesn't need money cause they could sure make a killing on poaching tickets if they wanted to try to enforce the laws....You know, I'm tired, worn down, and sick of idiots...TRASH IS EVERYWHERE And I picked up all I could....I'm gonna go hide for awhile and rest!
GOOD FISHING!


----------



## cyberfox2200

hey guys ive been reading everyones post. what is a dink? anyway i like to eat bluegill.crappie and i got my first white bass last year and am extremely thinking about targeting them this year. i got plenty of bluegill and crappie in the old gravel pit last year. i had an electric troller on my boat so i didnt stray to far but this year i bought a 7hp evinrude.so where is the best place to catch white bass im assuming in the deep. im a live bait guy not much experience with plastic or crankbait but would like to learn i just bought some shad raps diferent sizes from 3 to 5 to 7.do white bass like these and also crappie. i mainly use nightcrawlers and in the last 2 nights ive managed to catch 136 of them in the yard.im planning to get a cast net to get shad at the marina according to doc can get enough at the main ramp in just a few throws. at night i target catfish all i can seem to manage are channell cats in the 10 to 15 inch range where are the big boys at im talking 15 pounds and up thanks everyone for all the info you could give. ive read docs stuff and it seems he fishes the north end in the shallows.and he seems to troll i dont have experience or gear for trolling but just cast and catch i can do


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> hey guys ive been reading everyones post. what is a dink? anyway i like to eat bluegill.crappie and i got my first white bass last year and am extremely thinking about targeting them this year. i got plenty of bluegill and crappie in the old gravel pit last year. i had an electric troller on my boat so i didnt stray to far but this year i bought a 7hp evinrude.so where is the best place to catch white bass im assuming in the deep. im a live bait guy not much experience with plastic or crankbait but would like to learn i just bought some shad raps diferent sizes from 3 to 5 to 7.do white bass like these and also crappie. i mainly use nightcrawlers and in the last 2 nights ive managed to catch 136 of them in the yard.im planning to get a cast net to get shad at the marina according to doc can get enough at the main ramp in just a few throws. at night i target catfish all i can seem to manage are channell cats in the 10 to 15 inch range where are the big boys at im talking 15 pounds and up thanks everyone for all the info you could give. ive read docs stuff and it seems he fishes the north end in the shallows.and he seems to troll i dont have experience or gear for trolling but just cast and catch i can do


A dink is a fish smaller than "legal" size if there is one!
White Bass like white Roostertails, white swimmers, or silver spinners like a bettle spin...they will also hit minnows and Shad colored Shad raps! They are moving in along the rocks and shallows right now getting ready to spawn because they can't get up in the creek because of the low water!
Walleye love nightcrawlers also on a crawler rig or in line spinner. They also like shad raps! and are also feeding closer to shore!
I'm not much help locating Cats....they normally find me when I have my light crappie tackle and they normally mess up my rig etc...so they either get eaten or given to a good home that will eat them!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

The Bass Spawn Should be Starting the first week of April (next FULL MOON) and increase from there!
I hope they get the lake level up bt then and we continue the streak of GREAT LM and SM spawns!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> A dink is a fish smaller than "legal" size if there is one!
> White Bass like white Roostertails, white swimmers, or silver spinners like a bettle spin...they will also hit minnows and Shad colored Shad raps! They are moving in along the rocks and shallows right now getting ready to spawn because they can't get up in the creek because of the low water!
> Walleye love nightcrawlers also on a crawler rig or in line spinner. They also like shad raps! and are also feeding closer to shore!
> I'm not much help locating Cats....they normally find me when I have my light crappie tackle and they normally mess up my rig etc...so they either get eaten or given to a good home that will eat them!LOL


thanks wolf pack yeah i hear ya on the cat and light gear. got a nice 10 pounder on 4 lb line last year in the old gravel pit while fishing for crappie with my son.largest cat i ve caught out of cj


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Comin down tonight boys, Where da fish!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Actually managed to talk my brother into meeting me out at the MBR area Saturday afternoon. Fished for a little while without a bite then my brother had a hit on a rattletrap but it got off. Moved to Bass Cove I and as soon as I casted out my jig n pig ( 1/8oz stand up jighead w/ Havoc Fatty Craw) I had a hook up (didn't even move the bait 2''-3'' when it hit). "Fish On" was uttered and I ended up landing a nice chunky little 12'' LM. Better than nothing at all. Well a short time later we seen a carp jump to our left and thought nothing about it. Brother had moved back to that area (where the carp had previously jumped) and started casting his crankbait out again. His rod doubles over and I do believe "Fish On" was uttered again. While fighting it he thought it was a carp he probably snagged. Well it was exactly that, a carp hooked in its belly with his crankbait. Nice slimy carp! Thing was about 5-7lbs in weight and ugliness. My little 12'' bass though trumped his carp, solely based on the fact that carp are well carp . Only two fish either one of us touched on Saturday afternoon. Fished from about 2:15pm-3:30pm.

Went back out Sunday morning to try my luck again. Started off throwing a swimbait for the Walleye and threw and threw and threw and threw that bait without any results. Figured the chartruese flash color and thumping of the tail all the while bouncing off of rocks and whatever else woulda got me a strike or two but nnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. lol Switched over to a small chatterbait and a SK crankbait (sexy shad) to try my luck with those. Same results as with the swimbait,nothing. Moved to the inside of the marina to see if anything was happening in there and there wasn't atleast for me. Moved to Bass Cove II and tried everything all over again (except for the swimbait) plus the jig n pig set up from the day before. Nothing there so I moved yet again, this time to Bass Cove I. Nothing there so I decided to leave altogether. 
Then I had the bright idea to hit the ponds across the street, glad I did because I was able to get the skunk off me. Again the jig n pig (same setup as before) came through when nothing else would. Had one on but after it decided to do some acrobatics it came unbuttoned. About 5min later I had another one hooked up, with this one I left it run for about a 1.5sec before setting the hook. They wasn't hitting it hard but just picking it up. That's why I believe I missed the first one, I set it as soon as I knew it picked it up and was starting to swim off. So I knew if I waited it'd pay off in the end. I landed a nice chunky little 14'' LM and that was it. So no skunky smell on me today. Yeeeesssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went back out Sunday evening for a little bit to see what I could catch. Fished the MBR and Bass Cove I areas from about 7:15-8pm and only landed one fish. A slimey good for nothing ugly s.o.b. named...the common carp. Was fishing Bass Cove I with a jig n pig set up and had just missed a hit (think whatever it was just pecked at the trailer) when I casted out again. Good long cast and I was hoping to pick off whatever had just hit me. Started working the jig n pig over and through the rocks when all of a sudden WHAM!!! massive strike and I set the hook and it was FISH ON. After about 10sec I knew it wasn't a monster bass but thought it was a big catfish to be honest with ya all. That was until it came near the surface and I seen the tell-tell coloration and knew then what I'd hooked. Got it in and had to use the hemos to pry the hook out, hooked it right on the outside of its mouth. The two kids that was fishing to my right got a nice little show and I got to give thanks to that nasty carp for keeping the smell of the skunk off of me. Oh yeah the carp measured in at 28", pretty nice one I suppose.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Went back out Sunday evening for a little bit to see what I could catch. Fished the MBR and Bass Cove I areas from about 7:15-8pm and only landed one fish. A slimey good for nothing ugly s.o.b. named...the common carp. Was fishing Bass Cove I with a jig n pig set up and had just missed a hit (think whatever it was just pecked at the trailer) when I casted out again. Good long cast and I was hoping to pick off whatever had just hit me. Started working the jig n pig over and through the rocks when all of a sudden WHAM!!! massive strike and I set the hook and it was FISH ON. After about 10sec I knew it wasn't a monster bass but thought it was a big catfish to be honest with ya all. That was until it came near the surface and I seen the tell-tell coloration and knew then what I'd hooked. Got it in and had to use the hemos to pry the hook out, hooked it right on the outside of its mouth. The two kids that was fishing to my right got a nice little show and I got to give thanks to that nasty carp for keeping the smell of the skunk off of me. Oh yeah the carp measured in at 28", pretty nice one I suppose.



What the heck!! Keep this up and you'll have to change your name to Spfld CARP Guy!!!
Maybe you should market your lures as a new line of Carp bait!LOL
Hey at least you didn't go home smellin' of Pepe Le Pew!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> What the heck!! Keep this up and you'll have to change your name to Spfld CARP Guy!!!
> Maybe you should market your lures as a new line of Carp bait!LOL
> Hey at least you didn't go home smellin' of Pepe Le Pew!LOL


Hopefully that'll be the only one I catch this year too.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I lost my man card monday morning. A wee bit too cold and windy for me. :S


----------



## sc83

Fished the dam for about an hour today and it was cold and windy. Only caught one white bass there. Swung over by the marina for a while and didn't get a bite there. Seen a couple of people catching little crappie, but nothing of size. I finished by fishing the spillway for a while and no bites there either.


----------



## spfldbassguy

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I lost my man card monday morning. A wee bit too cold and windy for me. :S


Can not in no certain way blame you one bit for your decision as mine has been the same exact thing so far this week.


----------



## Intimidator

sc83 said:


> Fished the dam for about an hour today and it was cold and windy. Only caught one white bass there. Swung over by the marina for a while and didn't get a bite there. Seen a couple of people catching little crappie, but nothing of size. I finished by fishing the spillway for a while and no bites there either.


It should pick back up once the temps stabilize and they put some water in the lake!!!
Only 4 more days till they raise it! Hopefully that will mean alot of warm water going in!


----------



## EnonEye

Finally got out for the maiden voyage this year Saturday evening for bout 2 hours lookin for the craps, nothin over on the north end, nothin in the river bed out in the middle, found some on the west bank off-shore in 15 fow and they got aggresive when we picked up the rerieve/troll. Took home 6 nice fat ones for dinner, rest we threw back, maybe a dozen or so total and 3 or 4 white bass. One of the white bass looked like a wiper near 3lbs. Anyone think we've got wipers? Seems like they're pre-staging just off shore, shouldn't be long before the hammering sound begins


----------



## sc83

Intimidator said:


> It should pick back up once the temps stabilize and they put some water in the lake!!!
> Only 4 more days till they raise it! Hopefully that will mean alot of warm water going in!


Yeah I noticed how low the lake still was. CC is the same right now. Once they start holding water back the fishing should really turn on.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I don't want to be a wet blanket but you don't want to get too excited about the lake "filling up." Assuming they start filling it on Sunday or Monday it takes the entire month of April to get up to Summer Pool. That's about 1.2 inches per day IF there is adequate rainfall. I've seen years when it was mid-May or after before it filled up in a "normal" year. The year they did the ramps I seem to recall it being mid-June.

I'm just hoping for a nice steady fill without too much rain. Look at last year when it was down an extra foot for the rip-rap work. It filled right up and went right past Summer pool. So, the corps guys pulled the plug and flushed it. It rained again so they flushed again just a couple of days later. I'm no fish biologist but I'm pretty sure those fish don't have an elevator to get back into the big water.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> I don't want to be a wet blanket but you don't want to get too excited about the lake "filling up." Assuming they start filling it on Sunday or Monday it takes the entire month of April to get up to Summer Pool. That's about 1.2 inches per day IF there is adequate rainfall. I've seen years when it was mid-May or after before it filled up in a "normal" year. The year they did the ramps I seem to recall it being mid-June.
> 
> I'm just hoping for a nice steady fill without too much rain. Look at last year when it was down an extra foot for the rip-rap work. It filled right up and went right past Summer pool. So, the corps guys pulled the plug and flushed it. It rained again so they flushed again just a couple of days later. I'm no fish biologist but I'm pretty sure those fish don't have an elevator to get back into the big water.
> 
> MC


I'm hoping that since the ground is still saturated that she will have plenty of water flowing in from all directions!

I'm almost hoping for an April like last year!! I had a blast fishing when the water was in the parking lots and just about over the breaker walls....Man, the fishing was GREAT!!!


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> Finally got out for the maiden voyage this year Saturday evening for bout 2 hours lookin for the craps, nothin over on the north end, nothin in the river bed out in the middle, found some on the west bank off-shore in 15 fow and they got aggresive when we picked up the rerieve/troll. Took home 6 nice fat ones for dinner, rest we threw back, maybe a dozen or so total and 3 or 4 white bass. One of the white bass looked like a wiper near 3lbs. Anyone think we've got wipers? Seems like they're pre-staging just off shore, shouldn't be long before the hammering sound begins


I LOVE that Hammering Sound!! I can't wait!!LOL

My buddy Pat and Tin Guppy have also ran into some huge WB out there recently!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Yup ready for some WB action on the UL, everyone of 'em feels like a toad on that set up.lol


----------



## yakfish

I'll be heading to the lake after work today. Somettime around 5-6pm if anyone wants to come by and say hi. Blue VW Jetta wagon, red shirt and black shorts. MBR or the marina.


----------



## Intimidator

yakfish said:


> I'll be heading to the lake after work today. Somettime around 5-6pm if anyone wants to come by and say hi. Blue VW Jetta wagon, red shirt and black shorts. MBR or the marina.


How'd you do in the wind??
Had a couple friends that fought it in a boat and didn't do too well...only caught around 10 fish all day! Hey, at least they got out...right!


----------



## yakfish

Wednessday was windy but I didn't out. The wind wan't bad yesterday. I was only out for about an hour and a half. Got one small 11 inch largemouth after about 10 minutes than nothing the rest of the time I was there. Visability was about 8-10 inches at the MBR.


----------



## walleyejigger

went to the lake to run the boat today . water trmp was 54 to 55 all over the main lake from mbr to the dam and didnt go to the nort end . i seen about 10 boats . shouldnt be long


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out twice on Sunday and worked the same area both times, the MBR area. Trying to see if any of CJs' bass are feeding shallow yet. Only landed one this morning, had one pick it up for about 5 sec, and had another one pick it up and spit it out about 2sec later if that. Nothing doing in the evening time yet. The jig n pig was the only thing the was hit again. Crank or jerk wasn't happening at all.


----------



## Intimidator

Finally managed to find an hour to hit the water after my Fathers Birthday party at Olive Garden...I drove through the park yesterday and the water looked so nice around 6pm that I stopped for some "City Limits" fishing and alittle relaxation!
I never did get a bite but managed to see the New 3" Keitech Easy Shad in action...I'm excited to get these on CJ, I think the shad body, rolling action, and tail action will be the ticket when the regular ones aren't enough to get bites!

GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> went to the lake to run the boat today . water trmp was 54 to 55 all over the main lake from mbr to the dam and didnt go to the nort end . i seen about 10 boats . shouldnt be long


Did you manage to catch anything??
Thanks for the temps...man, they sure dropped fast, no wonder they shut down!


----------



## BlueBoat98

In case you're wondering, they cranked down the gates on schedule and the lake is already up a whole 1.2 inches from yesterday! Not much rain in the forecast but it should rise steadily now. Target date for Summer pool is May 1.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## walleyejigger

Intimidator said:


> Did you manage to catch anything??
> Thanks for the temps...man, they sure dropped fast, no wonder they shut down!


didnt realy fish marked a school of somthing and dropped a vibe down and jigrd it a little just to see what it felt like on the new rod .


----------



## cyberfox2200

my son and i hit the water around 2 i caught 2 keeper crappy 10 to 12 inch range and a small bluegill all on nightcrawler. had live minnows but nothing hit them


----------



## Tin Guppy

My Dad and I was the first one on the lake yesterday and that wind was cold. 2 weeks ago the water temp was 66 yesterday it was 53 degrees. We drift fished the humps and Dad got :S I got 6-8 gills 2 legal crappie and my first gator of the year, it was short but a start all on jigs and crawlers. Dad had lots of bites just his timeing was off.


----------



## glasseyes

When they start filling lake do the White Bass normaly start their spawning run into the creek. I know weather plays a part I was just wandering if someone can say by history of the run year to year.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hit the MBR area again this morning to see what was happening if anything. Ended up with one LM (11'') and that was it, again the jig n pig was the ticket for me. Sooner rather than later the bass are gonna be hitting good and I'm ready. Need some warm temps and some rain to fill it up and everything ought to be on fire.


----------



## Intimidator

glasseyes said:


> When they start filling lake do the White Bass normaly start their spawning run into the creek. I know weather plays a part I was just wandering if someone can say by history of the run year to year.


Yes, but lately (past 4-5 years) they have not got the level up in time and most of the spawning has been done in the main lake. Last year was the exception due to the flooding!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Got on the lake around 9:30 this morning, water temp was 55 wind north-northeast 12-15 mph. I got 7-8 gills, 1-lm, 1-wb, 1- perch and 1 gator 22.25" all went back as the gator was foul hooked. Still not a bad day, on a side note someone cleaned 3 walleye at the ramp 2 good ones and 1 that looked short to me as it was not much longer than my size 9 shoe. The raccoons had pulled the carcasses out of the trash can.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hit the MBR area again this morning to see what was happening if anything. Ended up with one LM (11'') and that was it, again the jig n pig was the ticket for me. Sooner rather than later the bass are gonna be hitting good and I'm ready. Need some warm temps and some rain to fill it up and everything ought to be on fire.


I ended up with 2 LM that were just a little bigger at Bass Cove II area. Still not very productive from the bank...none of the cover that is close to the bank seems to be in use at this time, probably since it is in such shallow water now!


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Got on the lake around 9:30 this morning, water temp was 55 wind north-northeast 12-15 mph. I got 7-8 gills, 1-lm, 1-wb, 1- perch and 1 gator 22.25" all went back as the gator was foul hooked. Still not a bad day, on a side note someone cleaned 3 walleye at the ramp 2 good ones and 1 that looked short to me as it was not much longer than my size 9 shoe. The raccoons had pulled the carcasses out of the trash can.


Hey bud, that's a nice 5 species day! Congrats!

It's hard for me to understand why the State makes laws when only the law abiding people follow them and the State does not enforce them anyway, they could be making some good money daily, just busting the perverts, poachers, litter-bugs, and other illegal activity going on out there....but no, they want us to help and enforce the laws so one of us gets shot instead of them!....just amazing!


----------



## hay683

Lowell was the guy at the sand bar in a red bass boat?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hay683

That was only 1 of 2 fish I caught that night. They were both large mouth. It got windy quick that night. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## scooterJ

has the fishing picked up any yet? i have been out acouple of times only caught a few crappie and few white bass,Was just wondering?


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> has the fishing picked up any yet? i have been out acouple of times only caught a few crappie and few white bass,Was just wondering?


Nope! The water temp is still dropping due to the recent cold spell, a buddy called and said it was 51 degrees today (down almost 20 degrees from 2 weeks ago)....the water level is way down also....we need alot of rain and some warm weather for a week or two to turn things back on!
Just go ahead and get all your "honey do" chores done and you'll be ready when they start!LOL


----------



## Doctor

Went out saturday, Man it was nice just a slite breeze, saw CJ Brown out on the humps he had somebody with him so I just waved and headed to the North end, fishing started out slow, caught 5 dinks at the roadway then worked back to Goose Island water temp is 59.3 unreal, but the cats were on the gravel and trees ended up with 18 all together, with a 12# Channel the big cat, caught four of them that were 8# or better and all in front of Goose Island, fished for 3 hours and pulled off to go eat supper, gave my buddy Aarron the last of my bait and told him where the fish were at.

Water looked like it had dropped a foot or more, noticed that at the MBR, shame the Shad will spawn out in the lake instead of on the banks, those little guys got no chance to survive on the main lake, they will get gobbled up quick, glad they will spawn 5-6 times a year...............Doc


----------



## Doctor

Yea I saw that when I went into the marina, there were some people back on Goose Island had a tent set up on the North side, don't know how they put up with all them geese honking..............Doc


----------



## scooterJ

heck finally caught a keep walleye!!! oooooh yeah and just returned in back into water


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> heck finally caught a keep walleye!!! oooooh yeah and just returned in back into water


Congrats!
How big?? Was it your first or just your first this year??


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Went out saturday, Man it was nice just a slite breeze, saw CJ Brown out on the humps he had somebody with him so I just waved and headed to the North end, fishing started out slow, caught 5 dinks at the roadway then worked back to Goose Island water temp is 59.3 unreal, but the cats were on the gravel and trees ended up with 18 all together, with a 12# Channel the big cat, caught four of them that were 8# or better and all in front of Goose Island, fished for 3 hours and pulled off to go eat supper, gave my buddy Aarron the last of my bait and told him where the fish were at.
> 
> Water looked like it had dropped a foot or more, noticed that at the MBR, shame the Shad will spawn out in the lake instead of on the banks, those little guys got no chance to survive on the main lake, they will get gobbled up quick, glad they will spawn 5-6 times a year...............Doc


Very Nice Doc!
I stopped out Saturday after putting my exhaust on the Camaro and saw the people sitting out on the gravel sandbar! Talked to several people in the Marina and the fish just weren't biting.

So much for the heavy Spring rains filling CJ up before the spawns, huh! 
Of course the COE has to let water out over the weekend to help all the "Yaks" using the downtown rapids....oh yea, there were more people fishing "downtown" all weekend than there were kayaks...every time we went by, there were 10-20 people fishing and one time we saw 2 kayakers...they're letting CJ and a bunch of fishermen suffer for 2 kayaks.....NICE!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Think I've fished CJ twice since I was online last and all I can say I've caught is a DINKY 5" LM on a RR. I've waited this long for things to start heating up and the way it looks I'll have to wait a tad bit longer. That's alright though because I know once the weather starts getting better again I'm gonna be catching 'em. LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Patience my (deleted) ! I`m ready to grope some fins and flesh, glistening seductively in the sunlight, mouth agape, doing the just caught shudder...I REALLY should change the oil in the Fry Daddy.


Heck, I use NEW Extra Virgin Olive (Crappie, WB, Perch) or Organic Coconut oil (Walleye) every time I cook fish! Of course I cook and eat alot of fish throughout the year and I like that FRESH taste! 
By the way....The freezer needs some filling again, so I'm also anxious!!!ELOL


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell, 
I love it when you talk dirty that way, I'm still in the standby mode.
CJP


----------



## cjpolecat

I have the impression that some of the Kayakers have a lot of money to spend and a LOT of Politicle pull somewhere.






Intimidator said:


> Very Nice Doc!
> I stopped out Saturday after putting my exhaust on the Camaro and saw the people sitting out on the gravel sandbar! Talked to several people in the Marina and the fish just weren't biting.
> 
> So much for the heavy Spring rains filling CJ up before the spawns, huh!
> Of course the COE has to let water out over the weekend to help all the "Yaks" using the downtown rapids....oh yea, there were more people fishing "downtown" all weekend than there were kayaks...every time we went by, there were 10-20 people fishing and one time we saw 2 kayakers...they're letting CJ and a bunch of fishermen suffer for 2 kayaks.....NICE!


----------



## walleyejigger

sounds like all of the efert to make cj a beter fishery is going to the kayaks


----------



## hay683

Next time you fry up some fish get some tabasco cheese its and smash them into powder and batter your fish with it. I love it. Yum!!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## homebrew

EnonEye and I (sounds Jamaican) couldn't wait any longer for the bite at Lake Erie South to get started so we hit "CJ Brown North" the past couple of weekends. We learned a lot, had a blast, and caught some nice walleye jigging the reefs in front of Davis Besse. 

Anyone ever try hair jigs at CJ?


----------



## homebrew

Oh, and I forgot to mention...those fresh walleye are delicious!


----------



## chuck71

homebrew said:


> EnonEye and I (sounds Jamaican) couldn't wait any longer for the bite at Lake Erie South to get started so we hit "CJ Brown North" the past couple of weekends. We learned a lot, had a blast, and caught some nice walleye jigging the reefs in front of Davis Besse.
> 
> Anyone ever try hair jigs at CJ?




I haven't tried hair jigs like they us up on Erie, but I did catch a small eye on CJ with a blade bait that caught many eyes up north.


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> EnonEye and I (sounds Jamaican) couldn't wait any longer for the bite at Lake Erie South to get started so we hit "CJ Brown North" the past couple of weekends. We learned a lot, had a blast, and caught some nice walleye jigging the reefs in front of Davis Besse.
> 
> Anyone ever try hair jigs at CJ?




Heck, You've been missing the bite at Lake Erie II...2 of my friends that I fish with and 2 friends from work have all caught walleye this week along the normal bank areas...yes, they all had pics! The Gators were all over 22 inches with the largest going 27".
I still was able to give them "Grief" because all of the Gators they have caught have been on minnows and bobbersLOL in very shallow water!

Yes, I use "rabbit hair" (Leech and Craws) jigs for cold water smallies at CJ! I haven't even had the chance to break them out this year....I had such great expectations for this year and have only been out a handfull of times since Feb!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Hit the lake a little after 9 this morning, the first fish was a 21" channel that went back. Sorry Brent I should have saved it for you, only 1 8" gill for the rest of my day. Water temp. 53-54 same as it was last wensday.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Hit the lake a little after 9 this morning, the first fish was a 21" channel that went back. Sorry Brent I should have saved it for you, only 1 8" gill for the rest of my day. Water temp. 53-54 same as it was last wensday.


Remember Doc's saying...."Save a Real Fish, Eat a KAT!"  [Evil Laugh Out Loud]

Thanks for the water temp update....maybe we can get some warm rain flowing into CJ in the next few days!


----------



## scooterJ

my 1st walleye was 17'' long i let it go


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> my 1st walleye was 17'' long i let it go


Hopefully you catch many more!

We're still looking for help on the July 28th "Cover Project" if you're interested. All the details are on the "sticky" (CJ COVER PROJECT) at the top of the page on the SW forum or you can PM me or Lowell if you want more info! 
CJ will "Thank You" for any help you can provide!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> Oh, and I forgot to mention...those fresh walleye are delicious!


Hey Homebrew, are you and EnonEye going to help with this years "Project"??

It is a great opportunity to help an area of CJ that is void of cover....then it will provide good homes for baitfish and predators!


----------



## Intimidator

82Bassman
KSchupp
SSouthard
and anyone else interested in helping on July 28th, please shoot Lowell or myself a PM. 

We need as many Boats, Trailers, Cover (PVC, Wood, or combination "Trees"), Milk Crate Condo's, Real Trees in concrete or blocked and cabled, and manpower to load "Cover" onto trailers and boats, as possible! 

This is a LEGAL way to place cover and be able to "check on it" whenever you want and report results so more can be added later if it is productive...locations will not be given out so you can help out your favorite fishing spots at CJ!


----------



## huskie muskie

I'm going to snag some cut trees, put them in some concrete and bring them in the boat! Thanks for putting it together Intimidator!


----------



## cjpolecat

How close to electric is the tree?? I have an electric chain saw and s trailer. Do we have any place to store it until dump time ???
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell, Don, Huskie Muskie, and anyone else who haven't plotted locations on a map to show areas that they would like to see have cover added...please PM me and let me know your ideas so I can plot it and give the info to Debra for approval!

Just give me general areas and I'll put it on a map so she can see where things would be beneficial. 

All Bass fishermen, Cat guys, Crappie Lovers, or whatever species you prefer...this is our/your chance to make a difference in the fishing at CJ....I hear people complain about the fishing and that the State doesn't do anything to help!
Well the State has given us the Chance to help CJ and to do as much "Good" as we can!

The only rules are that Debra must OK locations...they will not be given out! Cover must fit in 12-20 FOW (20 FOW if it is a tall structure) and cannot interfer with boat traffic.
We cannot use metal...only PVC, Plastic, Wood, or trees! And when it is dropped in it's location it cannot move...so it has to have the appropriate weight added!
Other than that, any creation that will benefit the species of your choice is OK!

Just so everyone knows...Debra did all of her college research and degree work at CJ....now that she is the head of the SW district ODNR fish biology dept, and CJ IS her "Home" lake, AND she know it as well if not better than most of us....this PROJECT is special to her since we are dealing with longer lasting cover that will really be able to benefit CJ for a long, long, time....that's why we want to make sure cover gets into the right places to do the most good!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> 82Bassman
> KSchupp
> SSouthard
> and anyone else interested in helping on July 28th, please shoot Lowell or myself a PM.
> 
> We need as many Boats, Trailers, Cover (PVC, Wood, or combination "Trees"), Milk Crate Condo's, Real Trees in concrete or blocked and cabled, and manpower to load "Cover" onto trailers and boats, as possible!
> 
> This is a LEGAL way to place cover and be able to "check on it" whenever you want and report results so more can be added later if it is productive...locations will not be given out so you can help out your favorite fishing spots at CJ!


I would love to help out this weekend, but of course, I have to play G.I. Joe that weekend. It never fails!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Haven't been out fishing anywhere in over a week and I'm getting bored waiting for the winds to stop. In said boredom I thought if only we could only get a gazillion milkcrates, weigh em dowm and strap some together and chuck 'em out and create our own crate piles. Betcha the Smallmouth population would explode in size and numbers. Told ya I'm bored because there's no way in h-e-double hockey sticks we'd ever come across that many crates.lol


----------



## BlueBoat98

There is electricity within extension cord range. Smaller chain saws will work for most of it but we will need one in the 18 - 20" range to take down the main trunk. My 14" Stihl will do it but it would take a while.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I would love to help out this weekend, but of course, I have to play G.I. Joe that weekend. It never fails!!


We may need some help the week before to move some of the cover to store it on the COE outlook side of the lake (Dam Side)!
I know I'm gonna need help...I can't figure out how I'm gonna get my "trees" in the Camaro!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> To cj polecat, am not sure, sir, but working on it. (Feel free to chime in here, blue boat) Sir Intimidator you already have my choices (NOT that she`s gonna approve all 3 of them, but may as well shoot for the moon...)


Hey Lowell, for some reason I didn't get a sheet for you....just let me know!
I think she want to shoot for the moon also!LOL


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> We may need some help the week before to move some of the cover to store it on the COE outlook side of the lake (Dam Side)!
> I know I'm gonna need help...I can't figure out how I'm gonna get my "trees" in the Camaro!LOL


Brent, I'd be mnore than happy to help you move them. Just let me know when.

Kent


----------



## kschupp

Got home from work last night and the wife had her fishing rod out and was "whining" that she wanted to go fishing. Well, I "forced" myself to load my gear and take her out to CJ. The boat's not ready yet (honeydo list has been really large) so we just went to the marina. Sat at the HC platform and fished for about three hours. I only brought in 3 crappie (8.5, 9.5 and 10 in) the wife got 6 crappie of which only 1 was a keeper (9.5) and a tiny gill. I would have thrown all the keepers back, but the first one I brought in swallowed my hook and was bleeding all over the place. I wasn't about to through a dyeing legal crappie back in the water. Kept the other 2 because I didn't want to clean only 1 fish. All in all it wasn't a bad evening, first time out this year and the car didn't have an odor in it on the trip home.


----------



## cjpolecat

I may be on the wrong thread but here goes... Has anyone noticed the water temps lately at CJ ????


----------



## Tin Guppy

Was there for a couple hours today second cast 1 4" perch had a few other bites but no more fish. Water temp was 57-58 wind out of the east, lake has came up around 10" so far just a guess.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I was out on the lake today in my boat while Tin Guppy was out in his. I saw his 4" perch and can confirm that it was, in fact, all of 4". No more, no less! Anyway, it was a grind today, caught a mixed bag of 47 crappie, bass, white bass and channel cat. I was using minnows and Keitechs for the most part, but the bass both came on lipless crankbaits. No monster crappie, mainly 9.5" to 10.5" with 11.5" being the biggest. A few had small egg pot bellies, but most looked like summer time fish. No males turing dark yet. You would never know the spawn was just around the corner. Weird!


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> We may need some help the week before to move some of the cover to store it on the COE outlook side of the lake (Dam Side)!
> I know I'm gonna need help...I can't figure out how I'm gonna get my "trees" in the Camaro!LOL


Brent, Give my a call , we can use my truck and trailer.Got back from Lake D'Arbonne,La late yesterday most of honey PROJECTS are DONE !!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Thanks guys for the offer to help move the last of my "trees"! I'll be in touch!

Jeff was being nice and forgot to mention that I fished with him for a hour today!
I was having the worst day ever (so far) and came out to the lake to get some fresh air, I called him and ask how he was doing and told him I just wanted to hit an area that had been producing and relax for an hour. He being a true friend, met me and took me out just to let me talk and "have a shoulder"!
I actually even caught a nice WB, had several bites, and missed something HUGE! My heart wasn't in fishing but it sure helped me get through the rest of the day!

CJ Polecat...the surface water temp reached 62 degrees at 2:30 pm yesterday!

You guys are gonna have to help carry this thread for awhile since my fishing is going to be severely limited...I'm going to be fishing through you guys while I take care of things at home. When Dale feels like fishing again....I'll be back!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL! Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Went out from 11am till 2pm yesterday to clear my head...talked with Tin Guppy for awhile and was able to fish with SpfldBassguy for awhile and it was VERY NICE!
Steve caught a LM/SM Hybrid  on a very nice lure. I have to be nice because his computer is down and he can't defend himself!

The crawdads are out...in full force!
The Shad are in full spawn around the rocks!
It's close...to bad the weather is going to swing again....but it's close! Surface Water Temp jumped to 66 when I left!

I ended up with 25 Crappie and 3 WB...the largest Crappie went 10.5...the rest were between 8.5 to 9.5. My guess is they are all pre-spawn males.
All were caught on a 2" Silver Shad or 2" Smoke/Silver glitter swimmer. They would tail hit a larger swimmer and not take it even if I let it die after the initial hit. A 2" swimmer was "all hook" almost every time. Every bite was close to shore and I moved alot along the rocks.
Retreive was also important...they wouldn't bite on a steady slow retreive. They would only hit when it was being bounced off the bottom and then during the time when I wasn't moving it. THEY WERE AFTER AN EASY MEAL while PROTECTING/LOOKING FOR BEDS...NOT WANTING TO CHASE IT! Hope that helps! 
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## scooterJ

i have always wondered what was located at the lake before they filled it up and made it CJ.... just curious


----------



## cyberfox2200

im off on sundays and mondays and can volunteer time to move/build cover


----------



## scooterJ

cool so what was there? just curious


----------



## Intimidator

Welcome to all of the NEW "Friends of CJ" and THANK YOU for becoming a part of a Great Group of People who enjoy fishing, taking care of Mother CJ, and trying to improve her for the fish, ourselves, and future generations of fishermen!
Just because the "drop" is not until late July doesn't mean you can't start meeting other members...you can PM any of us to ask questions, try to meet in person to learn more about the lake, or just meet up to fish and have a good laugh!
Most of us CJ diehards, know our way around and even though she can be fickle to even us...we most times understand why!

I went back out yesterday to de-stress before the weekend and had a 8 species mixed bag day!
1. Crappie
2. WB
3. LM
4. SM
5. SHAD
6. Channel Cat
7. Walleye
8. Perch
The mixed bag was I only caught 1 of each, over 3 hours, and only the WB was Nice! Everything was caught on a 2" Silver Shad with Chartreuse Crappie Niblet! I never had any bites on anything else I tried. Shad are spawning everywhere along shore...the shore bite for BIG fish should be better when the weather stabilizes....craws came back out with the sun!
1. 1- 8" crappie
2. 1- 15" WB
3. 1- 10" LM
4. 1- 10" SM
5. 1- 8" SHAD-hook in mouth!
6. 1- 12" Cat
7. 1- 12" Walleye
8. 1- 6" Perch

I fished with Steve again and he caught a SM to continue his run of non skunk days! I really feel sorry for him though because he again has been teasing the "Rock Gods" and has not been making the required "Sacrifics" that a bank fishermen is required to make! His luck is going to run out soon and it's gonna cost him alot of money ....very quickly!!

I also fished with my buddy Pat...unluckily for him, he picked this day (fishing with me) to have a Pepe Le Pew smell leave with him! I may have mentioned stories of "humility" and how they build Character etc...but they didn't seem to make the experience much better to swallow for him!!!LOL It also didn't help that a couple other buddies that fished with us mentioned the stench that was following him!

But alas, Pat was blessed for being persistant!
He and a buddy went out before and during the storms and hit the WB "Holy Grail"....they got into the MOTHERLOAD school that stayed shallow and topwater along the rocks until total darkness took over! THEY HAD A BLAST (as any WB fishermen can attest)!
I guess he was blessed because of the humility lesson that was given to him by me, earlier!!!LOL
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## spfldbassguy

it was good to finally fish with Brent again, he probably forgot just how much i tend to wisecrack.

yes its just about to break wide open n im ready.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> I too scored finally in the Marina, 8 crappie at 8-9 fow on a set of twin "glo"s out in front of the bait shop. Enjoyed it...biggest was about 10"


Congrats!
Finally, an end to your fishing "virginity" for 2012....and also no Pepe Le Pew smell the first time out....not bad at all!!


----------



## Intimidator

Nope! Good laughs and Good times are exactly what I need!LOL
Now I'm mentally ready to fish!





spfldbassguy said:


> it was good to finally fish with Brent again, he probably forgot just how much i tend to wisecrack.


----------



## Curtis937

All that and still no fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> All that and still no fish
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


All What?? Fish have been caught all week!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Decided to test my manhood n brave the cold temps n the bitter winds. Glad I did cause I ended up catching something on a 5" jerkbait that I never have before......a 6" whitebass. Ive caught a few WB on a small 3" jerkbait but never on a 5" bait. Only thing I caught this morning.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Decided to test my manhood n brave the cold temps n the bitter winds. Glad I did cause I ended up catching something on a 5" jerkbait that I never have before......a 6" whitebass. Ive caught a few WB on a small 3" jerkbait but never on a 5" bait. Only thing I caught this morning.


Man, that little dude had some "Big Ones" didn't he!!!
Isn't that called "The Napoleon Complex"??LOL

My manhood couldn't take it today, I tried to mow but got too cold!...Congrats...I take back all those bad things I've said about ya!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I just researched the day that seems to be the beginning of the crappie bite at cj. The past two years things started to heat up around May 10th and continued to get better through the end of May. Not to say that catches weren't reported prior to *5/10, but that day seemed to be the day that catches became consistent.* Water temps need to be around 62. Based on reports from this thread from 2010 & 2011, we still have about 18 days before the crappie bite will be on. I caught over forty crappie one day last week at cj, but it was a real grind and they were all on the small side with only 10 being over 10". Better days lay ahead...18 days to be exact!


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I just researched the day that seems to be the beginning of the crappie bite at cj. The past two years things started to heat up around May 10th and continued to get better through the end of May. Not to say that catches weren't reported prior to *5/10, but that day seemed to be the day that catches became consistent.* Water temps need to be around 62. Based on reports from this thread from 2010 & 2011, we still have about 18 days before the crappie bite will be on. I caught over forty crappie one day last week at cj, but it was a real grind and they were all on the small side with only 10 being over 10". Better days lay ahead...18 days to be exact!


I knew this thread was good for something!LOL
Thanks for going back through the posts.
Guess I should line up some vacation days!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Man, that little dude had some "Big Ones" didn't he!!!
> Isn't that called "The Napoleon Complex"??LOL
> 
> My manhood couldn't take it today, I tried to mow but got too cold!...Congrats...I take back all those bad things I've said about ya!


Hey atleast I mowed my yard and my moms' yard as well. You got that Under Armor crap....you coulda mowed but wussed out.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey atleast I mowed my yard and my moms' yard as well. You got that Under Armor crap....you coulda mowed but wussed out.


Yep! I built a fire and we had Taco's and watched Blu-ray movies! RELAXED!!


I'll be out tomorrow for "Brunch" at CJ!


----------



## Intimidator

Had a short "Brunch" today!
Heavy Gusting Wind out of the West!
Whitecaps inside the Marina...I tried to cast but the wind would blow the Keitech back in my face! It was blowing so hard against my line that when I did get a cast off, it kept my bait from sinking! Wind swirled and I couldn't find any calm areas!
Moved to the MBR and Gazebo...same results!
Went to the Dam...wind was blowing out of the North????? Casted a few times and called it quits....hey, at least I brought my Man-Card today for awhile!
Hopefully the wind will die down soon!
We need about 2 more feet of water to be at summer pool! Should be just about right for Jeff's May 10th date!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Went back out at lunch today and the wind was alot better out of the South. Fished from 10:30 til noon, but it was slow! No shad along the rocks, Crawdads were out, and Mayfly larva are all over the water and shoreline...smoke/glitter lures should start producing!
Ended up with 10 dink Crappie (largest was only 10 inches) on 3" Silver Shad and then I switched to a 4.8 inch Crystal Shad swimbait and caught a 18 inch FAT Largemouth that seemed to be out of the water more than she was in, after being hooked! All were released safely to Mother CJ for another day!

I'm hoping to get out Friday before Monsoon season and Winter temps start again!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## db1534

This is a guideline for crappie spawning surface temps. 
55-60 degrees, male crappie should be in shallow water looking for and fanning beds.
62-65 degrees, perfect spawning temps. Any bad weather/fronts can set the whole process back days or weeks.
70-75 degrees, female head to deep water, males guard nests until water reaches 75 degrees.
Crappies are very sensitive to temperature variation.


----------



## Intimidator

Fished with Steve from 10:30 til noon today!
Millions of 1/4th inch fry are everywhere along the rocks, with the larva, and the small 'dads, the smaller fish have plenty to eat right now. 
I crappie fished for half the time with no bites and then got out the Bass Swimbait...I had several BIG bites but they wouldn't get the hook...had alot of tail hits!
I'll be back out tomorrow with a Crank!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hit the water about 10am and it was white capping with air temp at 38 without the windchill. Weather man said it would warm up to low 50's and the wind was already supposed to have died down to 7mph. Eventually the weather man was right by 3:30 in the afternoon. Until then it was uncomfortable, but I was dressed for it so I was feeling good about the day. After getting my boat safety checked at the dock and my fishing license checked as well, I headed over to the marina to try my luck bass fishing. I scored 4 bass along the rocks and decided to fish just inside the mouth of the marina for some crappie. BTW, one 14" smallie and one 14" LM plus to under sized LM. Anyway, I just wanted to see if the crappie were in the marina yet and I found about 10 small keepers that went back for the future. I believe the males are starting to move in, but the females still are deep.

Brent came out around noon and fished for a couple hours with me and we concentrated on the face of the dam. Not a lot to tell, except for some small crappie in very deep water.

Dropped Brent off at the ramp and decided to try for bass again along the rip rap near the ramp. Not 10 minutes after dropping Brent off, this 19.5" smallie hit my lipless crank. BTW, all bass were caught on the lipless crank today.

Ended the day out in the middle of the lake on the humps and started getting some nice female crappie. Kept 10 for dinner this weekend. 

Final totals: 40 fish with 35 being crappie and 5 being bass (2 smallie and 3 LM). Another couple weeks and the crappie should be fired up. Things are still a grind out there right now. Crappie caught on swimbaits. Water temp today was 54.


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Jeff....There should be another picture that everyone will want to see...I tell all my funny stories of falling in....you need to tell this one!!!LOL

It's nice to see the net finally used on a fish! Congrats!


----------



## downtime8763

Nice fish !!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

When this weather finally decides to start cooperating with us  there's gonna be some serious action happening. Although the one bad thing is the slobs are already trashing the place so I can only imagine how bad the litter problem will be this year.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Brent, I have no idea what you are talking about, but I almost missed that fish getting it into the net. I could have used a netman with experience like you.....good thing the net was out already!


----------



## Doctor

I'm planning on going Sunday for catfish if anybody wants to join me, figure I should be out there around noon......................Doc


----------



## mjn88

Hello everyone. I was just curious if the white bass were up in the creek yet. I have been targeting and crushing the crappie in alum creek during the warm days recently, but always love the white bass run. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Intimidator

mjn88 said:


> Hello everyone. I was just curious if the white bass were up in the creek yet. I have been targeting and crushing the crappie in alum creek during the warm days recently, but always love the white bass run. Any help would be appreciated.


Lake is still down 2'...they need more water...some think they already lake spawned during the earlier warm-up! All of the WB I have caught have not been gleeking nor had eggs....so I really don't know one way or another... yet???

Millions of fry in the lake...too early to tell what they are...Shad, Gators, WB, Carp, who knows!


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey Brent, I have no idea what you are talking about, but I almost missed that fish getting it into the net. I could have used a netman with experience like you.....good thing the net was out already!


Come on! That will go down as one of the best stories told...so far!
I'm sure everyone would enjoy it....how about it everyone...let Jeff know that you would like to hear his SPOON TALE!LOL


----------



## Doctor

Hit the lake this morning about 11am, water was 53 degrees at MBR and not a Shad to be found, hit marina nada, North end Nada, Dam area nada, so after 1.5 hours of tossing the net I put the boat back on the trailer came home to mow grass, Lynn said drop your Chub trap then go after you get done mowing, excellent idea so that is what I did, got 24 chubs after a 2 hour soak went back out about 4:30, wind out of the east pretty good was pushing the boat at 1.25mpg when a rod went down, an 11 inch Crappie, turned the boat towards Goose island programmed the Rhodan in and set it for .75mph and still couldn't keep the crappies off my cut Chubs, managed 16 Crappies all better than 10" in length, and 6 Channels all dinks but had a good time. Some of the Crappies were bigger than the Channels. All of them were hooked in the lower lip and dragging the baits fast.Water depths from 14 foot to 2 foot, even caught Crappies back at Goose island


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Hit the lake this morning about 11am, water was 53 degrees at MBR and not a Shad to be found, hit marina nada, North end Nada, Dam area nada, so after 1.5 hours of tossing the net I put the boat back on the trailer came home to mow grass, Lynn said drop your Chub trap then go after you get done mowing, excellent idea so that is what I did, got 24 chubs after a 2 hour soak went back out about 4:30, wind out of the east pretty good was pushing the boat at 1.25mpg when a rod went down, an 11 inch Crappie, turned the boat towards Goose island programmed the Rhodan in and set it for .75mph and still couldn't keep the crappies off my cut Chubs, managed 16 Crappies all better than 10" in length, and 6 Channels all dinks but had a good time. Some of the Crappies were bigger than the Channels. All of them were hooked in the lower lip and dragging the baits fast.Water depths from 14 foot to 2 foot, even caught Crappies back at Goose island



Man, that's some good eatin'....Dink Kats and Nice Slabs!
So, is this you true "Calling"??? Doc...the Crappie Fisherman!LOL
Congrats on getting out!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

mjn88 said:


> Hello everyone. I was just curious if the white bass were up in the creek yet. I have been targeting and crushing the crappie in alum creek during the warm days recently, but always love the white bass run. Any help would be appreciated.


Personally, I hope they keep CJ low so they won't be able to get in the creek. Too many "fishermen" at the creek in Northridge and not enough parking and I'm partial if I'm fishing and catching fish if someone gets too close to me I'll tell them to get away from me. I know it's a free world, but there are personal limits and boundaries.


----------



## Doctor

Hit the lake again today at 1pm and pulled off at 6pm, fishing was on fire, wind was crankin so I worked the West bank area around the brush piles 17A and 17B lots of fish all around those areas but no takers for me, once the wind calmed down to 1-2 footers I headed back to the North end.

Started out at Goose Island and dragged baits South the fish were in a foot or two of water and pounding the baits got 22 fish total, 8 were Crappies all at 11 inches, fat pigs all caught on the drag rig with the brite Yellow bobber, that must be the ticket every Crappie yeaterday was on the same rig, no Crappies on the red float. I was able to get the boat in past Goose island near the rock wall launched the baits from there then dragged them out to 4 foot of water then repeated most fish were in or near the buck creek channel that runs west of goose island and I programmed the boat to work towards the railroad bed always staying in shallow water.

They would hit the bait the rod would go down they they would start tailwalking the water was that shallow.

14 Channels except for two all the others were in the 10# range, these guys were rippin some major lips as they pounded the rods down and this pig of a 14# Channel my best so far this year on CJ Brown. I had a ten pounder that was wrapped up in the net so had to use the lipgripper to grab this big guy, the picture does it no justice he was a major Toad.










Water temp on main lake was up to 55 degrees, north end was 60 degrees, big change from yesterday but today I had the advantage of a storm front rolling in with cloudy skies most of the day, all fish caught on fresh cut Chubs

Water is one foot from Summer pool, saw Cormants all over the North end but no gulls, that is a freaky site when you see one of these birds under the water, they are so fast and they swim as if there flying, all you see is this dark shadow go past the boat..............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Congrats! Those are some nice Kitties!
Man, I know that had to be fun, it's only going to get better as the week goes on!





Doctor said:


> Hit the lake again today at 1pm and pulled off at 6pm, fishing was on fire, wind was crankin so I worked the West bank area around the brush piles 17A and 17B lots of fish all around those areas but no takers for me, once the wind calmed down to 1-2 footers I headed back to the North end.
> 
> Started out at Goose Island and dragged baits South the fish were in a foot or two of water and pounding the baits got 22 fish total, 8 were Crappies all at 11 inches, fat pigs all caught on the drag rig with the brite Yellow bobber, that must be the ticket every Crappie yeaterday was on the same rig, no Crappies on the red float. I was able to get the boat in past Goose island near the rock wall launched the baits from there then dragged them out to 4 foot of water then repeated most fish were in or near the buck creek channel that runs west of goose island and I programmed the boat to work towards the railroad bed always staying in shallow water.
> 
> They would hit the bait the rod would go down they they would start tailwalking the water was that shallow.
> 
> 14 Channels except for two all the others were in the 10# range, these guys were rippin some major lips as they pounded the rods down and this pig of a 14# Channel my best so far this year on CJ Brown. I had a ten pounder that was wrapped up in the net so had to use the lipgripper to grab this big guy, the picture does it no justice he was a major Toad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water temp on main lake was up to 55 degrees, north end was 60 degrees, big change from yesterday but today I had the advantage of a storm front rolling in with cloudy skies most of the day, all fish caught on fresh cut Chubs
> 
> Water is one foot from Summer pool, saw Cormants all over the North end but no gulls, that is a freaky site when you see one of these birds under the water, they are so fast and they swim as if there flying, all you see is this dark shadow go past the boat..............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch today at CJ and actually had a "N" Burger and fries (THE RESTAURANT IS NOW OPEN DAILY!).
Crappie fishing was painfully slow at the Marina, no one was doing any good except for one guy who caught 20 aquarium crappie on a brush pile with minnows and put them in the basket...I couldn't take it any longer and went over to see if he knew there was a size limit and he said "YES"! I started to call the Warden and he asked what I was doing...told him I was calling the Warden so he could measure the crappie and see how big they were...the dude started dumping fish and called me several names which I dismissed because he was my elder and said he couldn't swim when I offered to give him a bath!
Talked to Grandma Bluegill and she was catching BIG 'gills yesterday but they moved out today and she was only catching aquarium fish so far!
Like Doc said, water is still down 1-1.5 ft and has more color than normal!
More fry have hatched...even smaller than a few days ago....larva all around the shoreline also! 
I had a nice day Bass fishing with my Crappie rig Shad head, 3" silver shad/chartreuse niblet...caught 9 LM in Bass Cove II but the largest was 12 inches. The baby LM were killin' the Keitech's, they were all shallow in the rocks...probably munching on newly hatched fry.
Went around to the MBR and met Steve...we fished for another 45 minutes without catching anything else...I was getting several short bites but didn't have a different color to switch and see if they would strike harder! 
I think when the water warms alittle in the afternoon the bite should pick up!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## mjn88

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Personally, I hope they keep CJ low so they won't be able to get in the creek. Too many "fishermen" at the creek in Northridge and not enough parking and I'm partial if I'm fishing and catching fish if someone gets too close to me I'll tell them to get away from me. I know it's a free world, but there are personal limits and boundaries.


I tend to agree that the creek becomes a cluster. The run is something my dad and I used to do when I was younger, so as much as I hate fighting crowds, I feel obligated to attempt it yearly just because of the memories. And I know its kind of a closely guarded secret as well. I may just stick with crappie this spring.


----------



## Intimidator

mjn88 said:


> I tend to agree that the creek becomes a cluster. The run is something my dad and I used to do when I was younger, so as much as I hate fighting crowds, I feel obligated to attempt it yearly just because of the memories. And I know its kind of a closely guarded secret as well. I may just stick with crappie this spring.


Welcome! 
The Creek Run isn't as much a secret as we really don't know when the COE will get the water levels up in time for them to "run" in the creek...it doesn't look like the level will be up in time again this year.
Over the past 6 years there have only been LIMITED spawning in the Creek because of the early warm-ups and the water levels being kept so low so long by the COE...My wonder is with all the lake spawning that has been going on...will the WB lose the natural instinct to go to the creek and just continue to Lake Spawn???
I have only fished the creek 2 times in my 51 years...both times were bad memories with TICKS (yuck) and Cartel members....I do fine along the rocks and usually have my normal 200 (cold and firm) filets in the freezer!

Please feel free to let us know how things are going, any reports you feel comfortable with, and just general stuff you see going on at CJ (fish hatches, larva, where you've seen shad, water temps etc)! If you want to meet and fish with anyone...just let us know...these are a bunch of great guys on here that are very helpful!

Alot of us will be dropping Wood, PVC, and Plastic Cover into the lake on July 28th if you would be interested!


----------



## Intimidator

Dale (10y/o son) and I decided to get out in-between the storms and do alittle fishing...we hit the Marina and on his 5th cast caught a dink Crappie on a SS Keitech! That set the tone for a good night of fishing...he had a good night and only ended up with 5 dinks but he was casting very well and never lost a rig...he was very happy and then got to eat at the Marina restaurant!
I ended up with 5 dinks also and hardly anyone was catching anything in the Marina...we left and just got to the Gazebo when all heck broke loose...and we headed home! The topwater action at the Gazebo was amazing but we didn't get a chance to see what it was...Dale is excited so far about fishing...time will tell!


----------



## Intimidator

Hit the Marina again for lunch and fished for one hour...only caught 10 dinks...alot of short bites but they finally started coming back and taking it, after I stopped the bait after the initial hit.
More, even smaller fry are present, maybe an 1/8 inch long, so now they have food from 1/8 inch to an inch long all around the shoreline, plus the larva, minnows, and 'dads!
Didn't get a water temp but it feels better than the last time my feet got wet!LOL
Had a Burger and left to return later in the day!
Rumor has it some WB are at the mouth of the creek!!!!


----------



## cyberfox2200

hit the water 9am wind was to strong to keep little boat still so hit the gravel pit for a pass or two at trolling from marina to ramps caught several 8 to 12 inch crappie on a little shad rap. got mad with the wind and tied up to the dock and threw it at the rip rap bank and caught some white bass 8 inches or so all were milking males so i quess they didnt make it up the creek this year gonna have to do it on the shores


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Ashley got out of school early, so of course I'm leaving work early to meet her out there. Will update when we get home.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I got out about 5pm and hit Cajun Cliff....we killed BIG CRAPPIE, BIG WB, and Dale caught something I had never seen before at CJ...a 10.5 inch Bluegill...the dang thing looked like a dinner plate and hit a 3" Silver shad Keitech just like everything else. So here he is gloating about the 'gill and then I get a hit...I told him it was a huge WB, when I got it in, it was a 10 inch 'gill and just as fat. Never have seen 2 that big in CJ. The 'gills, WB, and Crappie were all running shad along the rocks and we certainly benefitted! 
The WB just mangled the Keitech's and the Crappie would hit once and when you killed it they struck it harder the second time. DALE HAD A BLAST and is very tired!
We went to the Restaurant and saw Fritz and his wife....we all put our dinners on Lowell's tab...my lunch went on it also! Lowell will be working at the restaurant for free with Kathy over the weekend just to pay the tab bill!LOL

I talked to my buddy Pat and the WB are in the first section of the creek also...he has over 200 so far!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

We were there at the dam rocks from about 3-4:30, Ashley got the first fish of the season with a 9"+ crappie. Just a couple other bites, but nothing major to report. 

Hey Brent, did you see two other guys there fishing along the rocks?


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> We were there at the dam rocks from about 3-4:30, Ashley got the first fish of the season with a 9"+ crappie. Just a couple other bites, but nothing major to report.
> 
> Hey Brent, did you see two other guys there fishing along the rocks?


Nope! No one else close to us, the marina was packed but no others fishing the rocks...just 2 power boats that were getting on Dale's nerves...can't understand why they get so close to the bank and 2people fishing!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> WHAT ? I have a TAB?


Yes! And it is growing by the day! Thanks for being so generous to "The Friend's Of CJ"!


----------



## Intimidator

Fished for an hour 10-11am and caught 22 crappie...biggest was 9.5" and all seemed to be non-colored males. All were within 5 ft of the depth change around the rocks and Silver Shad was the only thing used. 
Water temp at 11am was 62 degrees on the main lake in front of the Marina!
Saw Downtime out fishing and we met to have lunch at Lowell's expense again! Kathy has a nice bill for Lowell and more and more people from OGF are adding to it!
The Marina was packed but not many fish were being caught...even with minnows!
SHAD ARE SPAWNING AGAIN ALONG THE ROCKS....THESE WERE THE BIG, BIG, ONES!
I had to move around ALOT to get what I had...I never did catch more than 1 in any spot!
Got a call that the creek is on fire again!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Fished for an hour 10-11am and caught 22 crappie...biggest was 9.5" and all seemed to be non-colored males. All were within 5 ft of the depth change around the rocks and Silver Shad was the only thing used.
> Water temp at 11am was 62 degrees on the main lake in front of the Marina!
> Saw Downtime out fishing and we met to have lunch at Lowell's expense again! Kathy has a nice bill for Lowell and more and more people from OGF are adding to it!
> The Marina was packed but not many fish were being caught...even with minnows!
> SHAD ARE SPAWNING AGAIN ALONG THE ROCKS....THESE WERE THE BIG, BIG, ONES!
> I had to move around ALOT to get what I had...I never did catch more than 1 in any spot!
> Got a call that the creek is on fire again!
> GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


From 8m-1pm ended up with four keeper crappie for supper for the wife and i Friday with another 10+ back to mother CJ. Almost all were caught on red/orange jig head tipped with minnow off humps and marina area. Water was 62-63deg and going up!!! Nice talking to you Intimidator and it's nice to have a tab to put it on.


----------



## easytobeme03

Hit the lake for about 2 hours last night caught several white bass took 16 home for the freezer over 12 inches .


----------



## ML1187

Enjoy reading all of your threads about CJ. Fish there several times each year as I live in Dayton.

Any word on the crappie hitting at the Marina? I was hoping to take a feller out on Sunday from church who doesn't get to fish much.

Are they moved in close to the rocks yet or still out a bit?


----------



## MadDaddy

I caught three crappie at marina today off the rocks on a white twister tail grub with a 1/8 oz yellow jig head. Two of those were keepers. Lots of people there today. I was there from around 9am to 11:30am. A lot better than being at work LOL.


----------



## zuk1972

They were getting crappy regular on minnows at the marina today i seen at least a dozen pulled out in less then a hour right of the back of the marina .I got 2 eight inch dink crappy at the dam as well as 5 whites all dinks but 1 .Also got into a carp in the north creek -thought it was going to break my ultralight haha.
There were a bunch of whites in baskets but i didnt see one that looked over 12 '


----------



## huskie muskie

Hey guys, I'm heading out to fish CJ in the morning. Just me on the boat so far if anyone would like to go, just PM me on here and we'll meet at the ramp. If not, I'll be out in a Tracker Pro Team 17 with a 50 Merc. Gonna try to find some WB and Crappie. Say hello if you see me, I would love to chat. Brian


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey ML1187, I was out today with the Intimidator fishing from shore. We fished the dam and the marina. I wouldn't say the bite is on yet, but it is getting very close. Every day will be better than the day before. Today was streaky...on one hour off the next, but most were catching fish I think. We found most of our fish on the rocks with a few out beyond the rocks. We both threw swimbaits on jigheads, while most at the marina were fishing minnows under slip bobbers. Most fish were small or small keepers, with a 10.5"er mixed in. I would expect next week at this time to be "game on" with the big girls moving in to play. The males are finally getting some color so things are heating up.


----------



## Intimidator

After Jeff left and he was stuck in the rain at St Paris, I had another nice little streak when the sun came back out on the east bank. Ended up with 22 more Crappie (no Size) and another 12 inch LM.

Jeff also proved that when the Crappie were biting that color selection doesn't matter...he used every color of Keitech and caught Crappie on every color...the action was key!

Fished with Cajun Willie at his namesake honey hole but they weren't biting...still, we all chatted and laughed....Nice Day out with "The Boys"!

Thanks Lowell, for Jeff's and my lunch...again!





Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey ML1187, I was out today with the Intimidator fishing from shore. We fished the dam and the marina. I wouldn't say the bite is on yet, but it is getting very close. Every day will be better than the day before. Today was streaky...on one hour off the next, but most were catching fish I think. We found most of our fish on the rocks with a few out beyond the rocks. We both threw swimbaits on jigheads, while most at the marina were fishing minnows under slip bobbers. Most fish were small or small keepers, with a 10.5"er mixed in. I would expect next week at this time to be "game on" with the big girls moving in to play. The males are finally getting some color so things are heating up.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went out this morning at 6am and did well...he started off with a Fat 15 inch LM and then we went on a nice streak of about 60 Crappie, we kept 20 over 10.5 with the largest about 11.5...Dale also added a couple nice WB!
The Bite stopped at 9am...it stopped dead! Pat came out and fished with us for awhile and shared several good laughs, he caught 3 of the largest WB I've seen in a while....that was all he could muster the rest of the day.
We went to the Cliff's and only added 5 more fish, so we left! Dale is now my fish scaler so things went quick...Man, it's nice not having to scale fish anymore!

Went back out at 4 pm and fished til about 6pm and again only caught 5 more fish! The bite just never picked up for anyone on the bank!
Went over and talked with Don and His Dad for awhile and left and went cruisin'!


----------



## zuk1972

Intimidator said:


> Dale and I went out this morning at 6am and did well...he started off with a Fat 15 inch LM and then we went on a nice streak of about 60 Crappie, we kept 20 over 10.5 with the largest about 11.5...Dale also added a couple nice WB!
> The Bite stopped at 9am...it stopped dead! Pat came out and fished with us for awhile and shared several good laughs, he caught 3 of the largest WB I've seen in a while....that was all he could muster the rest of the day.
> We went to the Cliff's and only added 5 more fish, so we left! Dale is now my fish scaler so things went quick...Man, it's nice not having to scale fish anymore!
> 
> Went back out at 4 pm and fished til about 6pm and again only caught 5 more fish! The bite just never picked up for anyone on the bank!
> Went over and talked with Don and His Dad for awhile and left and went cruisin'!


Thanks for the heads up in the p.m. ,i headed over there yesterday i saw you [well the car you were right ]didnt want to walk up to random people and ask who owned the hot rod so i didnt get to meet you .I fished at the marina briefly ate a hamburger then went back over to the dam .I had started at the dam when i got there got 1 wb then nothing asked the black guy i was fishing with about the creek he said he heard there wasnt anything hitting but i had to check it out for myself .Seen several baskets with 15 +fish in them but most were like 8 inchers .Thats when i went to marina and seen you .Then got 3 more at the dam before i left .I didnt have the minnow jig set up but i got some now [got 2 in a heavy fished park tonight on the shad jig]so im ready when the big girls run the creek .Let me know in a p.m. ill meet you next time and bring a cooler


----------



## easytobeme03

fished from around 1 to about 7 at the dam with my dad ( sure was good to get out with him for a while ) we had a steady run of small fish for about an hour and half then it was hit and miss for a couple hours. The sun came out we thought for sure they would turn on , but instead they turned off completely ! There were long stretches without so much as a bite ,, So we ended the day with 5 keeper fish but all in all a great day of fishing as i got to get out for a while with the man who instilled the love of the outdoors in my heart. Good fishing to all. 

It was good to see Brent and Dale out , havent seen them in a while, we will hook up soon and fish together , lots of laughter and good company ,, see ya on the water .


----------



## BlueBoat98

I got on the lake both Friday morning and today. Friday was real slow except for a couple of dink Crappies and a nice 15" LM.

Today I was on the water at 6:30 and tried a few of my spots out in the middle. Total skunk until I moved one last time and found nice Crappies willing to hit a nightcrawler. The minnows with the bubbler going were left sitting by the house... oops. Probably caught 24 or so including the short fish. Kept 10 between 10 and 12" for dinner. Not even a short Walleye around today. Water temps right around 65 today - a bit lower on Friday.

I'm into "my" season now so I'll be reporting pretty much every weekend if there's anything to say.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Glad your season has started...just in time!
We appreciate the water temps and fish movement updates anyway!
There hasn't been alot of movement out in your "spots" lately...of course, the Gators take about 3 weeks off "to heal" and most of the prime areas were 3 ft shallower than normal....now since the water is up and they're rested, it should turn on!

I'm just finishing with the yard and hope to be out fishing around 5pm today!




BlueBoat98 said:


> I got on the lake both Friday morning and today. Friday was real slow except for a couple of dink Crappies and a nice 15" LM.
> 
> Today I was on the water at 6:30 and tried a few of my spots out in the middle. Total skunk until I moved one last time and found nice Crappies willing to hit a nightcrawler. The minnows with the bubbler going were left sitting by the house... oops. Probably caught 24 or so including the short fish. Kept 10 between 10 and 12" for dinner. Not even a short Walleye around today. Water temps right around 65 today - a bit lower on Friday.
> 
> I'm into "my" season now so I'll be reporting pretty much every weekend if there's anything to say.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


----------



## Intimidator

I should've just stayed home....got out to the Marina at 5:15 and it was packed except for the rocks.
Started catching dink Crappie when 2 guys came down and asked why I was throwing "all those fish back", I told them they were too small! They said they would take them if I didn't want them...I told them that the size limit to keep Crappie is 9 inches and One Darwin Award Winner replied "so what they have to catch you first", "we keep everything we catch"! Needless to say they weren't keeping anything today!

I decide to move and look over and saw dead fish...with no meat on them...looked on the sidewalk and 2 other of Springfield's finest were cleaning their catch and tossing the remains by the N breaker Wall sidewalk fishing area.
I walked by and asked them if they new what they were doing was illegal....and tried to explain why to 2 more Darwin Award Winners...needless to say they told me to unpolitely mind my own business!
Walked over to the HC platform saw a couple nice full baskets of aquarium fish and looked toward Bass Cove II and the people down from there had an assembly line cleaning operation going on...I just left for the Gazebo!
Had the place all to myself...casted five or six times and a family out boating came down by the beach...I could have casted my 1/8th oz jig and hit them as they cruised by waving!
Then they turned around and went by the other way....then passed 4 more times, within rock distance, all 8 of them waving as they flew by....the waves continued to crash and pin me into the trees (since the water level is way up)! I left at 6:30!
That was it....no more weekend fishing except when it's dark!
CJ is a mess, trash everywhere, dead fish everywhere, Maybe the State should have hired off duty cops to help them out, or just showed up....they could have made some good money from all the Darwin Award Winners that were out!
This "Holiday" is a bad idea...hopefully most of them didn't catch any fish and will not return!


----------



## scooterJ

heck went out today for like 4 or 5 hrs and caught over 25 crappie a dz of white bass a small mouth and a keeper walleye !!!!!! Today was a Good day lol


----------



## scooterJ

oh so anyways ended up bring about a dz keeper crappie and my keeper walleye ,and that one white bass home my uncle caught and heck he only caught maybe a dozen of white bass and crappie and a good size 2footer carp


----------



## MadDaddy

I was at marina today from around 4:30 pm to 7:30 pm. Intimidator your right it was packed. Idiots were leaving trash all over. I did catch a couple crappie though, I threw them back.


----------



## Doctor

I got out on the water at 11am, threw the castnet once against the wall and pulled back and it was heavy, dropped a dozen Shad into the tank, already had three dozen Chubs in there and headed to the North end, wind was blowing out of the North, dragged baits for an hour and nada then the wind shifted out of the East and the bite was on, plus I rolled into two feet of water and the whitebass and Cats were pushing Shad to the surface and the little guys were fleeing for there lives, leaping out of the water, worked that whole East bank from Goose Island to the North launch ramp that never happened, just kept working up and down that bank, wind shifted out of the South so I then started working baits from East to West again following the fleeing Shad, biggest of the day two 12# channels followed by a couple of 10# then 7-8# channels a slew of 6-7# Channels and 7 dinks total of 32 fish not bad for 4 hours on the water.

It started getting crazy back on the North end, watched a guy in a ski boat slam into the rock wall where it turns out into the lake from Buck Creek, then watched a pontoon going full bore to the left of Goose island and heard those pontoons ground out on the gravel bar just North of Goose, had three boats go ripping past me right in front of Goose Island so figured I better get off the water, took me better than an hour to put the boat on the trailer after I tied it up to the long dock.

Normally they wait till Memorial day but the guys that have the motors that don't start, or my Battery is dead or forgot to put the plug in the boat, forgot to take the rear straps off the back of the boat the guy almost lost the whole rig on that one and would not listen to anyone about the problem, the people that just dock there boats at the launch ramp docks and block all access off, the people that prestage there boat at the launch ramp instead of at the prestaging area all those people were at the ramp when I tried to put the boat on the trailer, so I had to wait till they got done. except for the ramp incidents I had a pretty good day.

Shad and Carp are spawning against the banks all over the North end of the lake.

Main lake water temp 74.3 North end was 76.9 New born Shad are all over the North end of the lake, saw lots of White Bass blowing up on schools of Shad on the North end.


----------



## cjpolecat

I have approached Virgil about the ramp problems.. I wanted two signs at the set up area that said "No boats beound this line until ready to launch" and offered to pay for them. He said it was the COE problem, he couldn't do anything. Sounds like a good project for "The Friends of CJ"
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

Nice fishing ScooterJ...Congrats!

Hey Doc, we watched a guy trying to put a 35 foot Erie boat in via the Marina ramp, Friday night! 
It sure got interesting real fast....after 1 hour and figuring out it wasn't gonna work he left...poor boat WAS real nice! 
I guess "Darwin Award Winners" are on the water also!LOL

Hey Lowell, what was your tab $$ at the restaurant and bait shop?? Glad you finally got out to fish!


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> I have approached Virgil about the ramp problems.. I wanted two signs at the set up area that said "No boats beound this line until ready to launch" and offered to pay for them. He said it was the COE problem, he couldn't do anything. Sounds like a good project for "The Friends of CJ"
> CJP


My understanding is the COE has the Dam and anything with the water. Virgil has the park, and the DOW has boats etc.
Looks like the Division of Watercraft would help the COE direct traffic on busy holidays or weekends while they do their checks!
Then Virgils boys could patrol the park and arrest litterbugs...if we could ever get Wardens to get out of the trucks they might catch some poachers and stop all the fish cleaning, killing, etc, that is going on!

We have all these agencies that are absolutely worthless due to mostly laziness, understaffing, lack of funding???....the State should just close them all down and save the taxpayer money and let Anarchy Reign!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> We have all these agencies that are absolutely worthless due to mostly laziness, understaffing, lack of funding???....the State should just close them all down and save the taxpayer money and let Anarchy Reign!


I see a movie script in here. The basic plot would be that local anglers arm themselves to protect our natural resources because the local authorities can't. Yeah...putting it under the umbrella of "saving our precious ecosystem" would gain public sympathy and then various groups sympathetic to the cause would join in for the good publicity. Being an election year both parties would have to lend their support and then there would be national attention. After being thoroughly embarrassed the local authorities would suddenly find the will and the money to do the job they should have done all along and the "Friends of CJ" all ride in trailered bass boats in a ticker tape parade in Columbus. The whole thing garners so much awareness that boaters won't even speed in "No Wake" zones. It could be called "Fish Wars". I think George Clooney should play Intimidator, Sean Connery...Doctor and Brad Pit...Sprngfldbassguy. I just threw Brad pit in there cause I figured Angelina would come to the filming. Oh, how about this? Lady Gaga shows up with an outfit that's made out of undersized Crappie fillets. Do you think we should go for a "G" rating or have Lady Gaga have a wardrobe malfunction and go for the "PG" rating?


----------



## Intimidator

Thanks! I needed a good laugh!LOL
At one time when Dale and I went out Friday Evening, there was so much trash floating IN THE WATER along the Sidewalk Wall and the N Breaker Wall cove that Dale couldn't cast without hitting debris or reeling it in! It's pretty bad when a 10 y/o old kid is upset at all the stuff going on and picks up trash...and it shows that at least he is being raised properly!




Shaggy said:


> I see a movie script in here. The basic plot would be that local anglers arm themselves to protect our natural resources because the local authorities can't. Yeah...putting it under the umbrella of "saving our precious ecosystem" would gain public sympathy and then various groups sympathetic to the cause would join in for the good publicity. Being an election year both parties would have to lend their support and then there would be national attention. After being thoroughly embarrassed the local authorities would suddenly find the will and the money to do the job they should have done all along and the "Friends of CJ" all ride in trailered bass boats in a ticker tape parade in Columbus. The whole thing garners so much awareness that boaters won't even speed in "No Wake" zones. It could be called "Fish Wars". I think George Clooney should play Intimidator, Sean Connery...Doctor and Brad Pit...Sprngfldbassguy. I just threw Brad pit in there cause I figured Angelina would come to the filming. Oh, how about this? Lady Gaga shows up with an outfit that's made out of undersized Crappie fillets. Do you think we should go for a "G" rating or have Lady Gaga have a wardrobe malfunction and go for the "PG" rating?


----------



## Byrd

I see you guys are catching quite a few smallmouth. I may be asking a dumb question but what part of the lake is the best to try for a smallmouth. I have not fished the reservoir in probably 10 years and going to start again.


----------



## cajun willie

Morning folks, 
I fished Fri, Sat, & Sun...7ish to 12ish on Fri & Sun, 1ish to 5ish on Sat. 
Bout 100 total fish over the 3 days, best day was Sunday w/42. Out of the 100 prob 25 were keepers, maybe more but i only keep the filleting size. Anyway, i realeased them for another day.....

Brent i was looking for you Sun morning. 

My complaint for the weekend was all the trash (to include people), never seen so many undersize & #'s fish being kept. I got safety checked(boat) twice and told the wardens' "If yall need to write some tickets head over to the marina".  Just my 2 cents...


----------



## cjpolecat

lowell h turner said:


> kathy was saying my "tab" was in the high hundreds and rising fast. What i wanna know is who had the candlelight dinner of fillet ming yong for 6 ? They don`t even serve fillet ming yong !!!




money talks


----------



## Intimidator

Byrd said:


> I see you guys are catching quite a few smallmouth. I may be asking a dumb question but what part of the lake is the best to try for a smallmouth. I have not fished the reservoir in probably 10 years and going to start again.


Just my opinon, but right now there are millions of shad fry from 1/8th inch to 1/2 inch all along the Rip Rap and Rocks...Smallies love Rocks...these shad are easy pickin's for hungrey fish! See my next post!


----------



## Intimidator

Fished for an hour over lunch today on the Marina Rocks and didn't have a bite until 5 minutes before I left for the Restaurant for a Burger!
I thought I was stuck on a rock when all of a sudden the rock started moving...then the rock jumped out of the water and was a big ol' LM....when I finally got it to shore and picked it up, to my horror this 19.75 inch beauty (couldn't stretch it any further) had the 1/8 oz jig head, 1/0 hook, and my Keitech, in it's throat opening!
Luckily being close to 5 pounds??...I tried to go through the gills with no luck and I couldn't angle the pliers enough to get any leverage without breaking the jaw! I kept putting it back in the water and it was not bleeding.
I finally stuck my entire hand in it's mouth and was able to finally work the hook Free...I took my time getting it re-introduced to the water and it finally swam off!
As I get older, it just kills me to injure a fish like that...I have faith that someone else will hopefully get the enjoyment of catching it and will do the same!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!
The Burger was really good too!


----------



## yakfish

Intimidator said:


> As I get older, it just kills me to injure a fish like that...I have faith that someone else will hopefully get the enjoyment of catching it and will do the same!


Nice job keeping the fish alive. A 5 pounder is a nice fish anywhere in the state! But chances are it will get caught again, most likey by a meat hunter and it will end up in someones frying pan any way. But thats just me being the pesimist that I am. I am just amazed sometime by the people who fish at CJ. they will keep anything that swims for the table no matter what it is OK.. thats the end of my little rant!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Brent, you should have called me. I was out today with a friend and we mainly crappie fished. CJ just kills me because I always feel like I should have caught more at the end of the day, but the numbers say I had a good day. Today I caught 86 and my friend didn't count, but I know he boated at least 70 himself. The majority were 9.5"ers, but he kept 26 that were over 10.5" with the biggest at 13". Most of ours came in 12 fow away from the bank on swimbaits. My buddy did have some minnows, but the swimbaits outfished the minnows like 10 to 1.

Water temp was 71. Wind was out of the sw, se, nw, calm, moderate and 2-3 footers all in one day. We had it all, but the storm that was predicted.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Brent, you should have called me. I was out today with a friend and we mainly crappie fished. CJ just kills me because I always feel like I should have caught more at the end of the day, but the numbers say I had a good day. Today I caught 86 and my friend didn't count, but I know he boated at least 70 himself. The majority were 9.5"ers, but he kept 26 that were over 10.5" with the biggest at 13". Most of ours came in 12 fow away from the bank on swimbaits. My buddy did have some minnows, but the swimbaits outfished the minnows like 10 to 1.
> 
> Water temp was 71. Wind was out of the sw, se, nw, calm, moderate and 2-3 footers all in one day. We had it all, but the storm that was predicted.


I only had a normal lunch...and besides, it's not often that CJ gives up a Bass like that!
Sounds like you guys did alright! Congrats on one of the better days I have heard of lately!
They sure were off the bank because the bank bite was dead for everyone that I talked with!
I'll spend a little more time tomorrow for "Tuesday Brunch" and maybe this rain and storms will turn them on before the water COOLS again!


----------



## Intimidator

yakfish said:


> Nice job keeping the fish alive. A 5 pounder is a nice fish anywhere in the state! But chances are it will get caught again, most likey by a meat hunter and it will end up in someones frying pan any way. But thats just me being the pesimist that I am. I am just amazed sometime by the people who fish at CJ. they will keep anything that swims for the table no matter what it is OK.. thats the end of my little rant!


Nope, your rant was fine...maybe we can educate some of the people...the CJ Bass population is just now making a comeback from the massive drawdown for the MBR which killed all of the habitat and flushed many of the fish! The Bass fishing was BAD for years....However, the populations are still suspect because of the lack of cover, weeds, etc, that have not come back....the "Saving Grace" is the over-abundance of Shad and great spawns the last several years!
Hopefully on July 28th "The Friends Of CJ" can rectify the cover and habitat problem with the splashing of permanent cover!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I spent almost an entire day yesterday fishing from the Creek in Moorefield, to the rocks at the dam, to the Marina, to the train tracks at the north end. I've been reading about all the trash and it just sickens me to see it in person yesterday. The creek was worse than CJ by far, I think a Ranger should be posted down there at all times. There was even a guy on the other side of the creek fishing right next to the sign that said "Fishing on this side of creek PROHIBITED". Here is a panoramic view of some of the north end that I took with my phone. There was even a guy who I saw keep a small crappie at the Marina, right outside of the shop. I wonder if we can get a committee together since staffing limits rangers everywhere, if we would be able to legally uphold the law at CJ, like so many of us try to do and people yell at us or threaten us. I bet if we all walked around together we could do something, like a strength in numbers kind of thing, with tape measures and the size limits with the regulations booklet.


----------



## Shaggy

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I spent almost an entire day yesterday fishing from the Creek in Moorefield, to the rocks at the dam, to the Marina, to the train tracks at the north end. I've been reading about all the trash and it just sickens me to see it in person yesterday. The creek was worse than CJ by far, I think a Ranger should be posted down there at all times. There was even a guy on the other side of the creek fishing right next to the sign that said "Fishing on this side of creek PROHIBITED". Here is a panoramic view of some of the north end that I took with my phone. There was even a guy who I saw keep a small crappie at the Marina, right outside of the shop. I wonder if we can get a committee together since staffing limits rangers everywhere, if we would be able to legally uphold the law at CJ, like so many of us try to do and people yell at us or threaten us. I bet if we all walked around together we could do something, like a strength in numbers kind of thing, with tape measures and the size limits with the regulations booklet.


That's a wonderful idea. Just like crime in the city things don't get better till the people who live there do something about their own problems. A couple of quick ideas I have; Instead of a booklet of regulations just a sheet of the lake's biggest problems with the fines if caught and a few names and phone numbers of local attorneys. Whip out the camera phone. Nothing gets a reaction quicker than a picture. Pass out rulers with size limits printed on them like other promotional stuff. Get T-shirts made up. Once word gets out the very sight of one of these T-shirts will be a constant reminder. Perhaps there would be people who can't or don't want to participate that would want to buy a shirt and wear it to help promote the project. I think a local newspaper would love to run a story like this. Perhaps the ODNR might have a little cash in their budget to help out with some materials or they might think the local citizens are showing them up and get more man hours on the lake.


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Luckily being close to 5 pounds??...I tried to go through the gills with no luck and I couldn't angle the pliers enough to get any leverage without breaking the jaw! I kept putting it back in the water and it was not bleeding.
> I finally stuck my entire hand in it's mouth and was able to finally work the hook Free...I took my time getting it re-introduced to the water and it finally swam off!
> As I get older, it just kills me to injure a fish like that...I have faith that someone else will hopefully get the enjoyment of catching it and will do the same!


I just wanted to say thanks for the TLC you showed that bass. When I was a young man I caught a 5-1/2 pounder and it went straight to the taxidermist. I wish I could do it over again. The outcome would be different.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for the TLC you showed that bass. When I was a young man I caught a 5-1/2 pounder and it went straight to the taxidermist. I wish I could do it over again. The outcome would be different.


When were young they didn't have the "Mounts" like they do now! Don't you dare feel bad! Now we can help educate people!
All you need to have a mount made is a pic (or you can choose your own colors) and the length, girth, and any distinguishing features! Then the fish can be released to hopefully die of "Old Age"!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch today and it was my best day so far this year! It was misty and dreary..very overcast and dark!
Started at 7:55am at the rocks/flat area in the middle of the lake and within my first 10 casts had my first Gator on a 3.5" Pumpkin/Chart swimmer...it went 19 inches!
Not too many casts later I had another good bite and fight and landed a 20 inch Gator...casted for another half hour without a bite and even tried my Crappie stuff to no avail.
Went to get Ice and decide to hit the Marina...saw "Grandma Bluegill" and the "Crappie Paylaker" and they weren't doing any good...I watched a couple other regulars while talking to Jeff on the phone and they weren't catching anything either.
I decided to hit the Cajun area and it was a good call with the wind blowing harder out of the NW.
On my first cast I caught a 9.5 Crappie...I caught a Crappie on almost every cast after that for over an hour..when I used the "RIGHT COLORS"!
Every bite was DEEP, NOTHING CLOSE TO SHORE...color WAS important...they only would bite lighter colors, Silver Shad, Sexy Shad, White, Crystal Shad, etc...if I put on Black, Blue, Bluegill, Dark Pumpkin, etc, they would not hit it AT ALL...they are keying on baitfish right now!
I ended up keeping 29 (so I can fish later today will Dale and C&R, maybe!) Crappie between 9.5 and 11 inches...I never did get any big females and the males are all black. When they shut off about 10:30 they were done...no other bites and I even moved around the area!
Went over for a Burger and headed back to work!
They are letting a ton of water out and the Creek and Ponds are full!
Good Fishing To All!

Also...my experiment with Flourocarbon is OVER...I bought the BEST (TATSU) 12lb available...I was losing to many jigs and swimbaits in the rocks, I attribute this to the line sinking and lack of strength. I thought it casted OK...until I put my 12lb (2lb dia) Power Pro Super 8 back on (Brown Color). My first cast sailed farther than any cast with the Flouro...and this continued all day today...I could reach areas that I couldn't before and it showed in the fish I was able to reach, it has to be the softness/smoothness of this braid...I also NEVER lost a jig, I could straighten the hook and pop it Free...the sensitivity is also so much better...NO MORE EXPERIMENTING WITH LINE!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Went back out from 5-7pm at the Marina and could only muster 2 small WB...they were not biting anywhere!


----------



## [email protected]

Intimidator, were you using polomar knot's with the flourocarbon? Clinch/trilene knots always seem to break. I never cared for it much on spinning tackle...always liked good ol trilene XL or maybe XT. I'm a big fan of the new Nanofil sensitively like braid but handles super nice and casts a mile.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Went back out from 5-7pm at the Marina and could only muster 2 small WB...they were not biting anywhere!


Hey, sorry I missed your call. I was outside washing my firebird and cleaning some of the garage out. I'm a little upset, it's lost power. My dad thinks it's b/c of the old gas that's in it. Sounds mean as the :devil:, but doesn't have much get up and go anymore.

Does anyone work on muscle cars around here that won't take me to the cleaners or won't rig anything up?


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> Intimidator, were you using polomar knot's with the flourocarbon? Clinch/trilene knots always seem to break. I never cared for it much on spinning tackle...always liked good ol trilene XL or maybe XT. I'm a big fan of the new Nanofil sensitively like braid but handles super nice and casts a mile.


Yep! Palomar Knot...also tried the Double Palomar along with other knots! 
Flouro is good out in a boat to get your lures down, etc...but from shore with rocks or other snags, it is nothing but trouble and a sure "Lure Loser $$" FOR ME!


----------



## Intimidator

What year...I can't remember!
If it's newer (90's & up) there is no "tune-up"...run the suspected bad gas out (it is a pain to drain it), so put it "Gas dryer, Fuel conditioner, Intake/Injector cleaner (I like Chevron), and drive it! Then fill up with Good Gas, change the plugs and wires, oil, air, and fuel filter (from deposits, gunk breaking loose), and reset the computer by disconnecting the battery over-night (Most all GM cars have a PCM & BCM fuse for the computer systems that you can pull also to reset the computer (faster, easier, don't lose radio stations, setting, etc)...mine on the Camaro is #5 and #20! The GTO was the same!).
With a new set of plugs, wires, filters, good gas, clean oil, and a computer reset, it should run like an OLD SCHOOL tune-up!
If it still is acting up then you'll need to find a shop! 



ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Hey, sorry I missed your call. I was outside washing my firebird and cleaning some of the garage out. I'm a little upset, it's lost power. My dad thinks it's b/c of the old gas that's in it. Sounds mean as the :devil:, but doesn't have much get up and go anymore.
> 
> Does anyone work on muscle cars around here that won't take me to the cleaners or won't rig anything up?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> What year...I can't remember!
> If it's newer (90's & up) there is no "tune-up"...run the suspected bad gas out (it is a pain to drain it), so put it "Gas dryer, Fuel conditioner, Intake/Injector cleaner, and drive it! Then fill up with Good Gas, change the plugs, and oil (from deposits, gunk breaking loose), and reset the computer by disconnecting the battery over-night (Most all GM cars have a PCM & BCM fuse for the computer systems that you can pull also to reset the computer...mine on the Camaro is #5 and #20! The GTO was the same!).
> With a new set of plugs, good gas, clean oil, and a computer reset, it should run like an OLD SCHOOL tune-up!
> If it still is acting up then you'll need a shop!


It's a 91, but with some upgrades . 

I have some new Taylor 10.4 plug wires I've been wanting to put on it for a while since the Accell 8.8's are mostly straight boot and not 90's, and a new cap and rotor, I might just go ahead and do that Friday, I'm taking off work to fish and stuff. I use NGK plugs since it has long tube headers, others won't fit.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> It's a 91, but with some upgrades .
> 
> I have some new Taylor 10.4 plug wires I've been wanting to put on it for a while since the Accell 8.8's are mostly straight boot and not 90's, and a new cap and rotor, I might just go ahead and do that Friday, I'm taking off work to fish and stuff. I use NGK plugs since it has long tube headers, others won't fit.


Forgot about the HEI ignition....YOU CAN reset the computer by disconnecting the Battery for over 10 minutes....How did you tune that Beast, or is the computer adjusting air/fuel and timing??...Don't change the plugs, filters, etc until the bad gas is taken care of...then the next time you store it, use a stabilizer...now you also have to use a stabilizer FOR ALCOHOL that is in Gas...since ALCOHOL draws moisture and breaks down Gas! All Gas except Racing, some Marine, and Airplane fuel has Alcohol right now...most States allow 10%, some are pushing for 15% or more but more than 10% has been show to destroy rubber or plastic fuel system or combustion parts, of a normal production car....unless it is E85 compatible like most trucks!

I might look at taking Friday off...maybe we can get together and fish!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Forgot about the HEI ignition....YOU CAN reset the computer by disconnecting the Battery for over 10 minutes....How did you tune that Beast, or is the computer adjusting air/fuel and timing??...Don't change the plugs, filters, etc until the bad gas is taken care of...then the next time you store it, use a stabilizer...now you also have to use a stabilizer FOR ALCOHOL that is in Gas...since ALCOHOL draws moisture and breaks down Gas! All Gas except Racing, some Marine, and Airplane fuel has Alcohol right now...most States allow 10%, some are pushing for 15% or more but more than 10% has been show to destroy rubber or plastic fuel system or combustion parts, of a normal production car....unless it is E85 compatible like most trucks!
> 
> I might look at taking Friday off...maybe we can get together and fish!


The battery doesn't get hooked up when it's sitting, I just hooked it up and pulled it out of the garage to wash it, I put a tender on it when the car sits. The tune is a custom tune done by the guys who did the work for me in Cincy.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> The battery doesn't get hooked up when it's sitting, I just hooked it up and pulled it out of the garage to wash it, I put a tender on it when the car sits. The tune is a custom tune done by the guys who did the work for me in Cincy.


It should be reset to tune specs then!
How's the Boat coming???


----------



## chuck71

Good thigs you guys are putting up car repair tips as well as fishing, because as of late I've not done either one of them well!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> It should be reset to tune specs then!
> How's the Boat coming???


Haven't even looked at it to tell you the truth. I did buy a torque wrench for the flywheel bolt to put back on after I take it off to check the coil and points. That, the Firebird, I need to replace my fence at home since the stupid dog gets out all the time, etc.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

chuck71 said:


> Good thigs you guys are putting up car repair tips as well as fishing, because as of late I've not done either one of them well!


At least you know you aren't the only one.

I took the Durango in for a spark plug change, to WYLER, and believe it or not, they were the CHEAPEST I called around to do this, $250, all 16 spark plugs.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> At least you know you aren't the only one.
> 
> I took the Durango in for a spark plug change, to WYLER, and believe it or not, they were the CHEAPEST I called around to do this, $250, all 16 spark plugs.


Dang! My GTO, GMC, and Camaro plugs, Could/Can be changed with no problems in less than a half hour! Stock iridium plugs are Good for 100,000 miles and with high HP....except Nitrous or Boost...when I hook up the Nitrous I use NKG TR6!
Don (Easy) is also a good mechanic!


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Dang! My GTO, GMC, and Camaro plugs, Could/Can be changed with no problems in less than a half hour! Stock iridium plugs are Good for 100,000 miles and with high HP....except Nitrous or Boost...when I hook up the Nitrous I use NKG TR6!
> Don (Easy) is also a good mechanic!


Over 120,000 on my Silverado no need to even look at plugs!!!!!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Dang! My GTO, GMC, and Camaro plugs, Could/Can be changed with no problems in less than a half hour! Stock iridium plugs are Good for 100,000 miles and with high HP....except Nitrous or Boost...when I hook up the Nitrous I use NKG TR6!
> Don (Easy) is also a good mechanic!


Same with my firebird. I can change that the starter, water pump, alternator in about an hour. I though the plugs on the Durango wouldn't be that bad until I popped the hood and looked. It has 115,000 on it also and I asked for the old plugs back and boy did they need changed.


----------



## yakfish

Fished for about an hour after work tonight. I picked up about 25-30 white bass. I wasn't keeping count so I don't know how many for sure but the bite is definetly on! I did'nt keep any myself but I did give four or five of the bigger ones (including a smaller 10 incher that swallowed the hook) to a couple guys who were fishing close to me.The rest were returned to the water. Most fish where in the 9-12 inch range but I did catch a few in the 13-16 inch range with the biggest being 17 inches. It was a little chilly out tonight with a bit of a breeze and water visibilty was about 18-24 inches. water was warm though. anytime I would grab hold of a fish it would feel warm. 

Just as I was getting ready to leave I told myself "one more cast". Well I caught one more 15 incher on my last cast then I packed it up and left. I tell myself "one more cast" almost everytime I'm out fishing and don't think I have ever caught one on that last cast before. Kind of cool... to me anyway!


----------



## bigdino81

where u catching at and any crappie orwallete biting coming up friday


----------



## Intimidator

Nice! I know you had FUN! Those WB are nasty little fighters and you even got some NICE ONES! Congrats!




yakfish said:


> Fished for about an hour after work tonight. I picked up about 25-30 white bass. I wasn't keeping count so I don't know how many for sure but the bite is definetly on! I did'nt keep any myself but I did give four or five of the bigger ones (including a smaller 10 incher that swallowed the hook) to a couple guys who were fishing close to me.The rest were returned to the water. Most fish where in the 9-12 inch range but I did catch a few in the 13-16 inch range with the biggest being 17 inches. It was a little chilly out tonight with a bit of a breeze and water visibilty was about 18-24 inches. water was warm though. anytime I would grab hold of a fish it would feel warm.
> 
> Just as I was getting ready to leave I told myself "one more cast". Well I caught one more 15 incher on my last cast then I packed it up and left. I tell myself "one more cast" almost everytime I'm out fishing and don't think I have ever caught one on that last cast before. Kind of cool... to me anyway!


----------



## Intimidator

bigdino81 said:


> where u catching at and any crappie orwallete biting coming up friday


If you're fishing from the bank....the rocks around the lake are key right now! Gators can be had at dawn, dusk, or if overcast around the rocks also!


----------



## cajun willie

Brent, thinking bout comming up afterwork on Friday, i wanna try the evening bite. You gonna be around?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

yakfish said:


> Fished for about an hour after work tonight. I picked up about 25-30 white bass. I wasn't keeping count so I don't know how many for sure but the bite is definetly on! I did'nt keep any myself but I did give four or five of the bigger ones (including a smaller 10 incher that swallowed the hook) to a couple guys who were fishing close to me.The rest were returned to the water. Most fish where in the 9-12 inch range but I did catch a few in the 13-16 inch range with the biggest being 17 inches. It was a little chilly out tonight with a bit of a breeze and water visibilty was about 18-24 inches. water was warm though. anytime I would grab hold of a fish it would feel warm.
> 
> Just as I was getting ready to leave I told myself "one more cast". Well I caught one more 15 incher on my last cast then I packed it up and left. I tell myself "one more cast" almost everytime I'm out fishing and don't think I have ever caught one on that last cast before. Kind of cool... to me anyway!


Was the 17"er a WB? Man the biggest I've seen was 15". That's Fish Ohio right there. State record is 4 lb 21".


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> Brent, thinking bout comming up afterwork on Friday, i wanna try the evening bite. You gonna be around?


Just during the day! I have to be home when Dale gets off from School. If he wants to fish then we'll meet you at the Cliff's...but he's been VERY SAD lately and just wants to "Hang" and talk!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Was the 17"er a WB? Man the biggest I've seen was 15". That's Fish Ohio right there. State record is 4 lb 21".


Don't you know that CJ has Hybrids and Stripers???LOL
Jeff, Steve, Don, Bill, and I have all heard fishermen "who know CJ", telling people that the BIG WB they have been catching are Hybrids or Stripers....according to who tells the story!
As fun as WB are to catch I wish the ODNR had the "BIG BOYS" in CJ...but they don't! CJ is a Walleye lake and the competition wouldn't be good...the ODNR doesn't like the WB in the lake!
Could you imagine Stripers hitting topwater in the evenings around the rocky flats...DANG, what a sight that would be!
There wouldn't be a gooseling safe in the water! Maybe that's one way to reduce the Goose population since Chuck isn't helping out much!LOL


----------



## cajun willie

Gotcha dude, understand the stuff with the kid, Tre' and I been doing the same thing. I give you a call when i head that way....


----------



## Shaggy

I plan on making a trip up to the lake tomorrow. I mostly plan to check out areas to plant structure in July but I also want to fish awhile in the evening starting around 5:00. I'll be alone and would love to have some company if anyone would care to join me. It's a *special* invitation to you guys that are land locked. Everyone knows the biggest fish are just out of reach of a bank cast.

Just let me know and we'll hook up.


----------



## downtime8763

Fished from about 8:30am till noon,water 66 deg and wind(bad) two of us kept about a dozen for a fish fry.Fished north road bed,outside the marina and ended up along the wall. And road runners worked great as did a red jig all tipped with minnows. Slow and easy worked best but that was difficult with the wind.Hope you did well Brent along the rocks as I will be at it again next week after a wedding and mothers day in the next couple of days.


----------



## Intimidator

I made it out to fish with Jeff for 1.5 hours....was able to watch Downtime using his SUPERIOR boating skills in the wind...Man, he must have been on a GOOD hole because he kept that boat right on his spot...Jeff even asked if he had an anchor out!
We fished the Cliffs and caught Crappie after Crappie....sometimes it was every cast, sometimes every 4th or 5th cast!
Of course we changed colors alot and FINALLY my Bluegill color "Turned On"!
The only Bad thing was we couldn't find The Big Crappies, everything we caught was Legal but I think Jeff ended up with 8 that were close to 11".
It was fun but I'm ready for the SLABS!
Left and went to the Marina for lunch and the wind was howling....inside the Marina was white capping with 3 ft rollers!
Looks like the Crappie population is doing well...I have never caught so many 9.5 inch fish...last year it was 7-8 inch fish....hopefully next year it is 11's that I'm throwing back!
Good Fishing To ALL!


----------



## yakfish

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Was the 17"er a WB? Man the biggest I've seen was 15". That's Fish Ohio right there. State record is 4 lb 21".


Yes it was white bass. I noticed today while reading my regs that a 16" fish was Fish Ohio. That means I had 3 Fish Ohio white bass yesterday! 

I went back tonight after work from 5:45-7:45. The bite was much slower today. In the 2 hours I was there I only managed to catch 10 WB total. and the average size was down as well. Most were only 9-11 inches. I kept 2 that were 12 and 13 inches for tonights diner. I haven't tried eating white bass before tonight and I wasn't too impressed with it. I think I will stick to strictly catch and release with the exception of the ocassional crappie, blue gill and walleye. All the meat hunters around the lake must be hurting for food if they are keeping all those white bass.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

yakfish said:


> Yes it was white bass. I noticed today while reading my regs that a 16" fish was Fish Ohio. That means I had 3 Fish Ohio white bass yesterday!
> 
> I went back tonight after work from 5:45-7:45. The bite was much slower today. In the 2 hours I was there I only managed to catch 10 WB total. and the average size was down as well. Most were only 9-11 inches. I kept 2 that were 12 and 13 inches for tonights diner. I haven't tried eating white bass before tonight and I wasn't too impressed with it. I think I will stick to strictly catch and release with the exception of the ocassional crappie, blue gill and walleye. All the meat hunters around the lake must be hurting for food if they are keeping all those white bass.


I used to soak the filets in salt water over night. Then Brent told me to use sea salt, much better. It draws out some of the "bad" flavor. I also soak some in buttermilk then bread them up and cook them, much better.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent, thanks for reminding the rock fish to be on the lookout to steal my jigs, lost two in less than 10min.


----------



## easytobeme03

Tthe main key to white bass flavor is to fillet the red meat off the white meat, soak them good In sea salt and enjoy .


----------



## Intimidator

Yak, WB are good eatin' in the Spring...they do get mushy in the HEAT of the summer but in spring the meat is nice and firm!
WB have a very undeserved tag as a trash fish...heck, those things are probably on a diet of 95% or more shad or baitfish....people will eat Cats or Carp (which will eat anything) and throw WB back!????
Like Don said...if you see any dark meat when you filet near the backbone just filet it out (I normally don't find any), then soak them overnight in sea salt, rinse well the next morning, and vacuum seal or eat!
Sea Salt will kill bacteria, stop the proteins from continuing to break down (tenderizing), and pull any smells or taste from any fish! You can even add herbs, oils, or other flavoring to the sea salt marinade for flavor!




yakfish said:


> Yes it was white bass. I noticed today while reading my regs that a 16" fish was Fish Ohio. That means I had 3 Fish Ohio white bass yesterday!
> 
> I went back tonight after work from 5:45-7:45. The bite was much slower today. In the 2 hours I was there I only managed to catch 10 WB total. and the average size was down as well. Most were only 9-11 inches. I kept 2 that were 12 and 13 inches for tonights diner. I haven't tried eating white bass before tonight and I wasn't too impressed with it. I think I will stick to strictly catch and release with the exception of the ocassional crappie, blue gill and walleye. All the meat hunters around the lake must be hurting for food if they are keeping all those white bass.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent, thanks for reminding the rock fish to be on the lookout to steal my jigs, lost two in less than 10min.


I told you!!!
You have CHEATED the "Rock Gods" out of their "Tributes" all Spring....NOW YOU WILL PAY!!!

Since some of us have continued to pay a "High Tribute Rate" (especially me fishing with Dale), The RG's will smile on me and take my tribute from you also!LOL


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> There wouldn't be a gooseling safe in the water! Maybe that's one way to reduce the Goose population since Chuck isn't helping out much!LOL



Sadly, That's especially true for last year! They tend to hang out where they don't get (not allowed to get) shot at...lol


----------



## yakfish

Maybe I will keep a couple more next time out and try soaking the filets in sea salt. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Great day fishing with Brent. His first cast he got his favorite species ever, nice sized catfish. Then we spent the next 3-4 hours fishing. Probably total of 20-25 fish, 15 keepers including one nice sized bluegill caught by him and a WB caught by me, and the rest 9.5" + crappie. We didn't keep anything under 9.5. Around lunch time we went to get some food at the marina, I didn't wanna add to the tab but Brent insisted. Sorry!


----------



## Intimidator

Had a nice day out fishing with Joe, we probably could have caught more fish but we had to catch up!
We did managed to get a nice mess of fish for Ashley but sorry to say...I missed a nice Gator right at the bank....then I threw a hyper active fit/dance that had Joe laughing his hiney off!
After Joe left I still had some time to kill before picking up Dale, so I went to investigate rumors of Bass on beds! Sure enough, I was able to see Bass on beds and 'gills patrolling the areas trying for a free meal...the Bass were pounding them when they got to close!


After Dale got off school, we met up with Shaggy for a Nice evening on the lake in the boat...We took Shag to a couple "Hot Spots" and the Crappie were biting alot better than in the morning. Dale started off poorly again and I had to go over the fishing basics with him....by the end of the night he was "Talking Big" and telling us how we could catch fish.
He actually did pretty well, only got hung up twice, and was doing a good job with the keitech swimmers....he also had a couple of HUGE "Pole-bender" fish (he was hoping for big Cats) got off! 
Shaggy was a Fantastic host and has a very nice Boat and set-up, it was also very comfortable which helped Dale to kick back and relax!!!
Everyone that has fished with Dale knows his rules etc... and Shag had a few laughs at them also!
The water temp hit 72 and we started catching females that are moving in!!!
It's going to be any day now!
Thanks again Shaggy, Dale even said he had a "wonderful time"!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## walleyejigger

took the grandson to the marina this evening to catch some crappie . we did ok all went back in . seen a lot of small fish being put in baskets . park ranger was coming by so i stoped him and told him what was going on . was told he wold check it out but he just drove out of the marina . that just pisses me of our lisenses fees are paing for these guys to just drive arond and do nothing .


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

walleyejigger said:


> took the grandson to the marina this evening to catch some crappie . we did ok all went back in . seen a lot of small fish being put in baskets . park ranger was coming by so i stoped him and told him what was going on . was told he wold check it out but he just drove out of the marina . that just pisses me of our lisenses fees are paing for these guys to just drive arond and do nothing .


Which one was it? That is sad, I say we start posting flyers with pictures and rulers and fine amounts.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Made it on the water before 7:30. Went out in the middle where there were only two of us. Sure isn't like the "old days" for this time of year. The OGFer beside me pulled a nice 22" eye pretty quickly but then we both only picked up Crappies and WB. Tried two other spots without any different luck. There are keeper Crappies all over the lake but I get tired of them pretty quickly... Still thinking if it warms up and that water gets up to 70 degrees the Walleye fishing will pick up.

By the way, I'm still trying to sell my old Chrysler Tri-Hull. It is completely ready to get back on the water. You don't even need life jackets or an anchor. All you need is new licenses. It's listed on the Marketplace site. I've got a price set but it is certainly negotiable. I sure don't want it to just fall apart when there are a lot of years still in it.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## socdad

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Which one was it? That is sad, I say we start posting flyers with pictures and rulers and fine amounts.



With my luck I would post several 'warnings' flyers; then get a ticket for littering!


----------



## crappie hunter

Blueboat, got into some eyes after we parted ways....once the wind picked up, so did the bite. Got 8 between 1100-1200, most were 13-14", with 2 going about 17" or so....all released, lots of fun with the microlite, wouldn't hit anything but a FULL crawler/Jig, vertical jigging verrrryyyyy slowly in about 10 FOW.


----------



## BlueBoat98

That's good to hear. Those short fish have been almost more rare than the keepers the past couple of years. It used to be normal to catch 40 or so in between legal fish. C.J.Brown told me that on Thursday he caught a couple dozen short ones where we started out this morning.

I stayed by the gravel pit until just before 11:00 but then had to go jump start my daughter's van. I was hoping the wind picking up would help but I probably didn't stick around long enough. I'm planning to hit it again on Friday if all the stars align. Guess I know where I'll start... 

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> took the grandson to the marina this evening to catch some crappie . we did ok all went back in . seen a lot of small fish being put in baskets . park ranger was coming by so i stoped him and told him what was going on . was told he wold check it out but he just drove out of the marina . that just pisses me of our lisenses fees are paing for these guys to just drive arond and do nothing .


Imagine that...our tax dollars being wasted!
Park Rangers and Game Wardens just driving around collect a check and not doing anything!
People keeping small fish, littering, etc....and no one doing anything about it!
Fishermen WANTING to do "Projects" for the lake at no cost to anyone or try to "Help" and being told that you can't do "Projects" anymore just because "I SAID SO" or we don't need your help...just about has me pissed off!


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went out again this morning and hooked up with Cajun Willie!
We started out at the namesake area and caught a few fish but things were slow! The water temp had dropped from 72 friday night to 63 degrees, it barely hit 66 when we left at 2:30pm.
Dale had another blast...2 days in a row on a boat and catchin' Fish!
We ended up finding fish in waves...we go 20 minutes without a fish then catch them 3 at a time, doubles, and one after another...we ended up keeping 32 Crappies over 10.5", I had the largest at 12.5 inches until Dale caught the very next one that went 13.5 inches...he also caught his 12 inch Channel that also got cleaned for the hot oil!
Bill also had his first at CJ and caught a 17+ Gator....his first ever! I told him after he eats it....he may be hooked on Gators for life!
The Rock Gods were certainly given their share of sacrifices....so hopefully some of you are spared from having "To Give"!
The Lake level has dropped about 6 inches or more from yesterday...they are dumping water and the creek is high.
I have never seen so many COE's and Rangers but they were only killing weeds and putting the bouys in....of course that is their only important job!
Overall we caught alot of fish but it just seemed slow!
Thanks to Lowell for lunch again...Fritz and his wife were out and I'm sure "The Tab" will grow!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## cjpolecat

You betcha, Thanks again Lowell


----------



## Madfisher

Hey all. 1st time fishing in a LONG while. Was surprised to see what CJ marina looks like now. A darn paylake!! I mean really,there were springfield's finest fishing with surf poles that had at least 100 lb test line coiling off of there reels and when asked if they caught anything they would reply a basket full of crappies. Crappies on a surf pole. I bet thats fun. I walked from one side to the other at the marine and counted 16 dead LITTLE crappies,bait containers,candy wrappers and even a smokeless tobacco comtainers IN THE WATER. What a shame this place has turned out to be. Sorry for the rant but I have been fishing at CJ for over 20 years and have never seen it so bad. Anyway caught about 20 crappies with about 1/2 being big enought to keep,but I didn't. Going try again Monday morning. I'm not cutting down CJ, just the people who abuse it. Glad to get out fishing again......Dan


----------



## Intimidator

Hey buddy! Welcome to the "New Society" where we have laws but no one will enforce them...which means the "finest" get to run around and do things, eat, and live, multiply, and ruin things for the rest of us...while we pay them with "OUR" tax dollars! Same with the Wardens and Rangers who are not doing their jobs and just drive around to kill time!

PM me and I'll give you some "Hot Spots" where "The Finest" will not go!
Or you have to hit your prime areas before The Finest roll out of bed by noon!






Madfisher said:


> Hey all. 1st time fishing in a LONG while. Was surprised to see what CJ marina looks like now. A darn paylake!! I mean really,there were springfield's finest fishing with surf poles that had at least 100 lb test line coiling off of there reels and when asked if they caught anything they would reply a basket full of crappies. Crappies on a surf pole. I bet thats fun. I walked from one side to the other at the marine and counted 16 dead LITTLE crappies,bait containers,candy wrappers and even a smokeless tobacco comtainers IN THE WATER. What a shame this place has turned out to be. Sorry for the rant but I have been fishing at CJ for over 20 years and have never seen it so bad. Anyway caught about 20 crappies with about 1/2 being big enought to keep,but I didn't. Going try again Monday morning. I'm not cutting down CJ, just the people who abuse it. Glad to get out fishing again......Dan


----------



## cjbrown

Yes, I was out Thursday in all the wind and caught a dozen or so small fish, not a one over 8 in. But very healthy aggressive lil boogers. Grabbed a couple 18 in. fish trolling today very slow. Red flicker shads. Fish are all over the lake. If you just want to catch fish, dont think there is a bad spot on the water right now.


----------



## Jonboat1850

walleyejigger said:


> took the grandson to the marina this evening to catch some crappie . we did ok all went back in . seen a lot of small fish being put in baskets . park ranger was coming by so i stoped him and told him what was going on . was told he wold check it out but he just drove out of the marina . that just pisses me of our lisenses fees are paing for these guys to just drive arond and do nothing .


I was there that evening and he was walking around and stopped to ask me if I was keeping any which I wasnt so he moved along. I dont know if he was actually checking since I didnt pay much attention after he left was to busy fishing.

Now having said that, I was fishing yesterday afternoon & was releasing fish when a guy ,on the other side of the point I was fishing, asked if I could give him some if I caught any keepers.I gave him several nice ones but when I was measuring them with the crappie checker he asked to to use it. He then started checking all the fish he had in the basket so while I'm fishing I could hear him say over & over nope thats 8 inches then throw em back in the water! Made me sick hopefully they survived I didn't see any floaters but who knows how long they were in his basket!
As if that wasn't bad enough ... as I was leaving I realized his Buddy was wearing a Squellers shirt had I known that before all I would've gave him was a big ole WHO DEY !!!


----------



## cyberfox2200

ok everyone seems to be talking in codeword on here.maybe trying to hide there fishing spots.lol what is the namesake area the cajun area bass cove 1 and 2. i no where goose island is but i want to learn this lake since i will be here awhile the old railway and the cool water geyser under the water. another thing i want to find is old sucken cover people may have put in over the years if i cant find it then i will make it and sink it myself. any help is appreciated


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

cyberfox2200 said:


> ok everyone seems to be talking in codeword on here.maybe trying to hide there fishing spots.lol what is the namesake area the cajun area bass cove 1 and 2. i no where goose island is but i want to learn this lake since i will be here awhile the old railway and the cool water geyser under the water. another thing i want to find is old sucken cover people may have put in over the years if i cant find it then i will make it and sink it myself. any help is appreciated


With all due respect, you said you wanted to learn this lake. Learn it, I don't think anyone on here is going to give you their hard earned spots they found on their own. If you read this whole thread, you will pick up on a lot of places that give up fish. With a join date in March and only having 9 posts, I'll tell you where I catch fish. If you see water, there's a probable chance you should fish there, if you don't catch anything there, try another spot.


----------



## cyberfox2200

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> With all due respect, you said you wanted to learn this lake. Learn it, I don't think anyone on here is going to give you their hard earned spots they found on their own. If you read this whole thread, you will pick up on a lot of places that give up fish. With a join date in March and only having 9 posts, I'll tell you where I catch fish. If you see water, there's a probable chance you should fish there, if you don't catch anything there, try another spot.


i didnt ask for anyones particular hotspot i asked what is the cajun area and etc so i know what area im reading about on here. and i just want general lake geographics known to locals here. i didnt need any smart remarks mr been a member since 2009. i bet you can go to your secret hotspot and i can go anywhere on that lake and out fish you 10 fish to one


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

cyberfox2200 said:


> i didnt ask for anyones particular hotspot i asked what is the cajun area and etc so i know what area im reading about on here. and i just want general lake geographics known to locals here. i didnt need any smart remarks mr been a member since 2009. i bet you can go to your secret hotspot and i can go anywhere on that lake and out fish you 10 fish to one


It was all in respect what I said, don't want to start a pi$$ing match from someone who didn't know what a dink was. What you are reading about is Cajun Cliff and Bass Cove. If you want to know general lake locations, go find them like everyone else. I've read all your posts, and they are asking more questions about how to catch fish than telling what you caught coming from someone who is going to outfish me 10 to 1. Anyway, I don't want this thread to get locked, so I'll leave it at that. Go catch fish, learn it on your own like the rest of us and have fun.


----------



## cyberfox2200

I dont mean any disrespect to anyone on here and if i came off as if i want you to tell me where your secret spots are well i wasnt. so sorry and to average guy if you wasnt being smart then i took it the wrong way and sorry to you. im on the lake every chance i get and have learned quite a bit just when i read these post from other helpful users like doc and spfldbass guy they mention places i cant picture or place in my head. so just general area was what i was asking for and as far as structure i ment like suncken stuff and maybe the stuff that was left on the land when they filled the lake. stuff from years past not anything anyone has recently done. so to anyone offended then sorry.i wasnt asking for secret info. and i prob shouldnt make such a huge bet of 10 to 1 fish on the average guy cause he prob smoke me on it..lol


----------



## Intimidator

I'm going to help you more than you ever will realize....so please take this and use it!
Many of us have fished this Lake for decades, we have fished together and we have worked together side by side to make CJ a better place! We have a Bond and a Trust of one another! You will read about the BAD stuff going on at CJ and that is why we do not give out "True Areas", we'll give general places and what to look for etc, to those that want to learn and catch fish.
Places that have been given out, or Easy places to fish are POACHED until they will not hold anything except "aquarium fish" (Dinks/Small Illegal Fish)!
Look at the fish attractors sticking out of the water...Saturday there were 3 boats TIED UP to one of them, the other attractor had different boats on it ALL DAY LONG! Idiots that just want to raid easy areas, will wipe out whole sections if given a chance, they don't want to work for fish, they want "easy access" and "instant gratification"...These are the same people that sit at Clark Lake and try to SNAG trout as they are coming out of the tube of the ODNR truck and when they hit the water! Look at what's happening in the Marina, it is lined with people taking baskets of illegal fish daily! The Handicapped Platform is suppose to be used by people that show up with handicaps...heck, I've see able bodied people NOT LET PEOPLE WITH DISABILITIES EVEN ON IT!!!
That is why locations will not be given out!
That's what happened when locations were given out to the cover that was put in the lake FOR THE FISH! Once people found the new locations that held fish, those areas also were poached until all the fish left were dinks!
You could tell everyone knew because these areas would have a boat over them 24/7. The cover was put in to help the fish and the lake, THEN ALL FISHERMEN WOULD BENEFIT!...not so certain fishermen could just sit there and fill basket after basket or livewell after livewell.
All of the Later cover was kept secret and is doing it's job...only the people who dropped it knows it's location....same with this years "project"!
IF YOU GET CAUGHT DROPPING YOUR OWN COVER WITHOUT PERMISSION FROM THE STATE AND GOVERNMENT AGENCIES....YOU CAN FACE FEDERAL AND STATE CHARGES! Again, if you get caught!!!

As for fishing...EVERY person that posts on here and I have fished with ALOT of them, ARE GOOD FISHERMAN.....Several have fished, have the talent to, or are fishing professionally, and yet, we ALL are continuing to learn and improve!
LEARN ABOUT THE FISH YOU ENJOY CATCHING! Then each time you go to a lake, take an hour and go check out a new area that looks like the habitat of the fish you are hunting! Learn the fishes patterns and what it eats, prefers as cover, temperatures that influence it's patterns, etc!
This time of year the Crappie are looking for Spawning areas...they love rocks, especially on flats, shallow areas etc, or fallen trees, or shoreline cover to spawn...look for those areas! The Spawn has not happened yet! Afterwards the BIG Crappies will move back out into the Main Lake and follow schools of shad...they have places they will suspend and rest when not feeding! The SMALL Crappie will stay shallow till the temps get too high and feed on the various fry...they will find vertical cover for protection until they get BIGGER and feel safe to roam the lake!
Same with every other fish...they have likes and dislikes...THAT"S HOW WE FIND THEM!!!
A Walleyes EYES are key to finding and catching them, there are TIMES that REALLY DO improve your chances!
Smallmouth and Largemouth normally stay away from each other and both have preferred habitat, they like certain times to feed, especially in the summer! 
Find SHAD and find fish....all kinds, from WB, Walleye, Crappie, Cats, Bass, etc!
"GIVE A MAN A FISH, AND FEED HIM FOR A DAY! TEACH A MAN TO FISH A FEED HIM FOR A LIFETIME!" I'll answer any general questions you have about fish...if I don't know, I will tell you that, and pass you on to another member who does! If you want to learn about CJ and help give back, then this is the group for you! If all you are looking for is just to be a "CJ Taker" then we are done! 
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!





cyberfox2200 said:


> I dont mean any disrespect to anyone on here and if i came off as if i want you to tell me where your secret spots are well i wasnt. so sorry and to average guy if you wasnt being smart then i took it the wrong way and sorry to you. im on the lake every chance i get and have learned quite a bit just when i read these post from other helpful users like doc and spfldbass guy they mention places i cant picture or place in my head. so just general area was what i was asking for and as far as structure i ment like suncken stuff and maybe the stuff that was left on the land when they filled the lake. stuff from years past not anything anyone has recently done. so to anyone offended then sorry.i wasnt asking for secret info. and i prob shouldnt make such a huge bet of 10 to 1 fish on the average guy cause he prob smoke me on it..lol


----------



## Shaggy

cyberfox2200 said:


> i didnt ask for anyones particular hotspot i asked what is the cajun area and etc so i know what area im reading about on here. and i just want general lake geographics known to locals here. i didnt need any smart remarks mr been a member since 2009. i bet you can go to your secret hotspot and i can go anywhere on that lake and out fish you 10 fish to one


One thing I look for when people are talking or writing is consistency in what they say. When someone asks for help about a lake and then tells one of the "CJ Wolfpack" he can out fish him 10 to 1 is not very smart if he wants help or is saying he doesn't need help or probably most importantly he doesn't deserve help. If you intend to fish CJ I would suggest going back and read all 3800+ posts on this thread. It's going to take a while but a lot of your questions will be answered by doing so and you will gain a greater appreciation for all the things these guys have done to make this the lake it is. They deserve a tremendous amount of respect. I doubt there is another lake in this country that has had as much help from the general public as CJ. They have done projects to help the fish population. They pick up trash and educate people about size limits.
You of course are welcome to fish the lake but take Intimidator's advise. There's a difference between fishermen and anglers. These guys are anglers and no angler I've ever known wants to be spoon fed a good catch. And one more point. Every lake needs fishermen that are both givers and takers. If there are only takers the lake will die.


----------



## cyberfox2200

thank you intimidator.you have been very helpful. i understand everyone has a tight nit bond and all the projects youve done to improve the lake. but everyone is judging me and they dont even know me. i pick up the trash thrown around this lake. i dont keep any illegal fish. as a matter of fact i had 10 in the basket today at 13 inches or more and i turned them back in and i caught a guy fishing at the boat ramps keeping crappie under 9 inches. heck i even volunteered help on july 28th and no one has responded back to me so i assume they dont want my help.i come from a tight nit group of people and we done exactly the same things you guys are doing but because of work and a divorce i was lets say misplaced from my home.iive been here 3 years and have made it home but a few things i lack are familiarity with the land and laws cause i dont want to break any.and friends.i am yet to make any friends and not from lack of trying. hell i even gave away a nice baitcaster and a ugly stick to my new neighbor who approached me one day while working on my boat and asked me if i liked to fish and he said he likes fishing. hell i havnt seen him since then and that was february. so again thank you for your help you have had good responses to my questions and you didnt make me feel dumb like average joe. so what if i dont no what a dink is or what the cajun area is and etc. after a welcoming party like joe i dont really care. but i did catch over 30 crappie today most were dinks but for 2 hours straight every cast was a fish. sorry to offend anyone but i think i will step away from this forum and just figure it out on my own


----------



## downtime8763

cyberfox2200 said:


> thank you intimidator.you have been very helpful. i understand everyone has a tight nit bond and all the projects youve done to improve the lake. but everyone is judging me and they dont even know me. i pick up the trash thrown around this lake. i dont keep any illegal fish. as a matter of fact i had 10 in the basket today at 13 inches or more and i turned them back in and i caught a guy fishing at the boat ramps keeping crappie under 9 inches. heck i even volunteered help on july 28th and no one has responded back to me so i assume they dont want my help.i come from a tight nit group of people and we done exactly the same things you guys are doing but because of work and a divorce i was lets say misplaced from my home.iive been here 3 years and have made it home but a few things i lack are familiarity with the land and laws cause i dont want to break any.and friends.i am yet to make any friends and not from lack of trying. hell i even gave away a nice baitcaster and a ugly stick to my new neighbor who approached me one day while working on my boat and asked me if i liked to fish and he said he likes fishing. hell i havnt seen him since then and that was february. so again thank you for your help you have had good responses to my questions and you didnt make me feel dumb like average joe. so what if i dont no what a dink is or what the cajun area is and etc. after a welcoming party like joe i dont really care. but i did catch over 30 crappie today most were dinks but for 2 hours straight every cast was a fish. sorry to offend anyone but i think i will step away from this forum and just figure it out on my own


 On the 28th of July CJ is looking for help,She is not going to beg,but she does offer up some nice filets to all.I hope all who can come do,all that can't help in some other way do in others(at this moment that date is a questionable one )however I have the material to build attractors for the week before to put in the staging area.Will be on CJ in my Taho s/f in the morning and will give another report then. They call it fishing and not catching for a reason!!


----------



## easytobeme03

Cyberfox, i dont believe anyone here , especially the C.J. Wolf Pack is judging you. We have a tendancy at times to read back throuogh new peoples posts on all forums to get a feel for the type of sportsman they are or maybe , or possibly portray themselves as, through what they write. Joe read back through your posts and im assuming came to the conclusion that you ask more than you tell ,as far as information is concerned. Alot of times the time is not takin to ask what someoens life story or situation may be before advice on fishing a particular lake is givin out. Now , that being said , the fishermen on here will help you out with information regarding, water temp, clarity, and depth that most fish are being caught, and even what color of lure or type of live bait they may be biting on. The anglers on here are wonderful sportsmen and have fished this lake for years. They will not make it easy for you as in location to "catch" fish , but with the info that they DO give out it removes alot of the work of WHAT to catch fish on. We welcome ALL fishermen and anglers to this forum, and will give plenty of information as to the fishing conditions on the lake. The WHERE is not really any specific spot or area and is really up to the individual to learn WHERE the fish are. The areas , such as cajun cliff, cajun flats , bass coves 1 and 2 are names that are not known but to a few fishermen who have fished together , ( that met throught this forum ) and have named those locations amongst themselves so they have a reference point for each other. 

I hope that you take the time to read the info that this thread has to offer and learn the lake as so many others have. You will find more pleasure and satisfaction in fishing and improve your ability by doing the leg work of WHERE for your self, just about ANY other info is available here to all who ask . 

Don


----------



## Intimidator

We are trying not to judge people but several have tried to cause problems and tried to get this thread shut down and the "Projects" at CJ stopped because they were not given info to the whereabouts of the cover etc!
We would like nothing more than to add another "Friend Of CJ", like I said ask any question about fish, cover they like etc and we'll put you in the right direction....it sounds like you have found Crappie...my next post will give Gator info!!!
You are more than welcome to help on the 28th of July....right now people are just building cover, the week of the 21st we will be able to move what we have to CJ and "Stage it"!
I too, am going through a messy time right now and it is tough....I'll be out at the lake tomorrow for "Brunch" from about 8am til noon...probably starting at the Marina....look for a New Silver Camaro/white stripes, the license plates give it away! If we can't hook up then, I will pm you the next time I can get out and maybe we can start you class on CJ!LOL
GOOD FISHING! Brent



cyberfox2200 said:


> thank you intimidator.you have been very helpful. i understand everyone has a tight nit bond and all the projects youve done to improve the lake. but everyone is judging me and they dont even know me. i pick up the trash thrown around this lake. i dont keep any illegal fish. as a matter of fact i had 10 in the basket today at 13 inches or more and i turned them back in and i caught a guy fishing at the boat ramps keeping crappie under 9 inches. heck i even volunteered help on july 28th and no one has responded back to me so i assume they dont want my help.i come from a tight nit group of people and we done exactly the same things you guys are doing but because of work and a divorce i was lets say misplaced from my home.iive been here 3 years and have made it home but a few things i lack are familiarity with the land and laws cause i dont want to break any.and friends.i am yet to make any friends and not from lack of trying. hell i even gave away a nice baitcaster and a ugly stick to my new neighbor who approached me one day while working on my boat and asked me if i liked to fish and he said he likes fishing. hell i havnt seen him since then and that was february. so again thank you for your help you have had good responses to my questions and you didnt make me feel dumb like average joe. so what if i dont no what a dink is or what the cajun area is and etc. after a welcoming party like joe i dont really care. but i did catch over 30 crappie today most were dinks but for 2 hours straight every cast was a fish. sorry to offend anyone but i think i will step away from this forum and just figure it out on my own


----------



## Intimidator

Had to get away from the house, so at 3:30 I headed for CJ. I decide to eat first....then worked a few areas at the Marina....not many fish were being caught, just a few dinks on minnows!
I had zero bites, so I decided to hit the 'zbo ROCKS and work the SHALLOW FLATS....still no bites at all!
At 6pm the CLOUDS rolled in and it looked as though it would rain...It was DARK so I put on a 3 inch white Keitech Easy Shinner Swimbait with a Chartreuse niblet and casted out...wham, had a nice fight and ended up with a 17 inch Gator! Went up and got the basket and came back down and casted 2 more times and wham, another Gator, this time a 16 incher...both were fat and perfect eaters! The Sun came back out at 6:30 and I left!
While cleaning the Gators I opened up the stomach of each and only shad were in there...it looked like both had fresh kills from just before they hit the Keitechs!
For starting out so Bad the fishing ended up Nice!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> We are trying not to judge people but several have tried to cause problems and tried to get this thread shut down and the "Projects" at CJ stopped because they were not given info to the whereabouts of the cover etc!
> We would like nothing more than to add another "Friend Of CJ", like I said ask any question about fish, cover they like etc and we'll put you in the right direction....it sounds like you have found Crappie...my next post will give Gator info!!!
> You are more than welcome to help on the 28th of July....right now people are just building cover, the week of the 21st we will be able to move what we have to CJ and "Stage it"!
> I too, am going through a messy time right now and it is tough....I'll be out at the lake tomorrow for "Brunch" from about 8am til noon...probably starting at the Marina....look for a New Silver Camaro/white stripes, the license plates give it away! If we can't hook up then, I will pm you the next time I can get out and maybe we can start you class on CJ!LOL
> GOOD FISHING! Brent


 sounds awesome Brent. I have work obligations today but most of the time i dont leave for work till 12 noon so any morning usually works. my name is Daniel just pm me next time your out.


----------



## cyberfox2200

yesterday went out in the boat in the morning 8am went to the marina cove and fished black body yellow tail jig caught around 30 crappie around the small dead fallen over tree. used a bobber set at 3 feet or so. no bait on jig just straight up jig. tried my crappie crank there to silver in color and caught some on that to.went home picked the boy up from school and waited for wife to get home and went back out around 5pm this time went way abovr the marina to the first cove you come to and slowly trolled down the bank to the marina casting around all the stumps trees and brush. im gonna nickname this place cottonwood cove cause that stuff was everywhere.anyway same jig produced 25 crappie 3 channel cats and the crankbait caught a few crappie and god knows how a bluegill got the hook in its mouth but all 3 hooks on that treble was in its mouth hooked and completely seeled its mouth shut. i was able to save her as she was full of eggs. all fish were realeased with not one gill hook all day so they shall live to be caught again. all females were fat with eggs. most crappie were at the 9 inch mark and there were some slabs at 13 to 15 inches. had an awesome day on cj. finished the day in the gravel pit fishing around the old tree in the water caught one fish there seems that place is overfished there. also be on the lookout for an old man setting on a 5 gallon bucket he catches the crappie and swings it out of the water and between his legs and into the bucket then he removes the hook and keeps the dink. i was pissed and told him i saw what he done but he acted like he didnt hear me.wished i knew where the warden was.he prob takes a bucket full out every day.the bucket was red in color he is skinny with grey hair and was fishing off the dock at the boat ramps


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

cyberfox2200 said:


> yesterday went out in the boat in the morning 8am went to the marina cove and fished black body yellow tail jig caught around 30 crappie around the small dead fallen over tree. used a bobber set at 3 feet or so. no bait on jig just straight up jig. tried my crappie crank there to silver in color and caught some on that to.went home picked the boy up from school and waited for wife to get home and went back out around 5pm this time went way abovr the marina to the first cove you come to and slowly trolled down the bank to the marina casting around all the stumps trees and brush. im gonna nickname this place cottonwood cove cause that stuff was everywhere.anyway same jig produced 25 crappie 3 channel cats and the crankbait caught a few crappie and god knows how a bluegill got the hook in its mouth but all 3 hooks on that treble was in its mouth hooked and completely seeled its mouth shut. i was able to save her as she was full of eggs. all fish were realeased with not one gill hook all day so they shall live to be caught again. all females were fat with eggs. most crappie were at the 9 inch mark and there were some slabs at 13 to 15 inches. had an awesome day on cj. finished the day in the gravel pit fishing around the old tree in the water caught one fish there seems that place is overfished there. also be on the lookout for an old man setting on a 5 gallon bucket he catches the crappie and swings it out of the water and between his legs and into the bucket then he removes the hook and keeps the dink. i was pissed and told him i saw what he done but he acted like he didnt hear me.wished i knew where the warden was.he prob takes a bucket full out every day.the bucket was red in color he is skinny with grey hair and was fishing off the dock at the boat ramps


See now that's what we like to hear! Sounds like a good day on the water. 

Rangers won't do anything, even if you tell them. It's getting pretty sad as of late.


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch from 8:15 til 10:30, went to the Marina and it was PACKED!!
Found a Spot that no one was fishing and no one close to me...tried all the normal colors and no bites...put on the white Keitech and Chart niblet and caught a 14 inch LM, decided to go darker than the water with the Keitech Blugill color with a white niblet and they turned on!
Ended up catching 47 Crappie out of that hole...the Bad thing was, that only 1 fish measured 9 inches! All the dinks were safely released!
All those colors and they bite a smoke swimmer with .irridesent blue, black and gold sparkles, they sure were "Relating " to something that color again!
Good Fishing To All!

Grandma Bluegill said she saw a *&@%$!##&*@ keep a 20 inch smallie last night at the Marina...she said she gave him a good piece of her mind!LOL


----------



## downtime8763

Water was 69deg (1ft down) on my hummingbird and they started out with a bang when I got on the water about 8:30am and the it was all down hill from their as the morning went on the slower it got. Kept four nice crappie and a nice cat for supper and released over a dozen dinks and a few that were legal size but wanted them to grow up. Most were in 16+ ft of water and three of the four still had eggs. Put lunch on the TAB  and it's growing!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Is it just me or is it about time for the eye bite to turn on at C.J.? No good reports yet but you guys need to get your boats out and keep poking at em!!

As for me I will be catching up north until further notice


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Is it just me or is it about time for the eye bite to turn on at C.J.? No good reports yet but you guys need to get your boats out and keep poking at em!!
> 
> As for me I will be catching up north until further notice



You Suck! Man, those are nice!

I've caught a few "16-17 inch small eaters" lately on the flats when the sun is not out!
"Cajun" Bill caught his when we were out in a boat this past weekend, on the flats on a cloudy day!


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Jonny, were you in a FLW tourney??...I didn't know you were tourney fishing! How'd you do?


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Fished all day Thursday in the wind and caught 102 fish mainly crappie with one 19" walleye. Some nice crappie with one 14" and a hand full of 13"ers an 12"s. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished for about an hour today, caught 4 (7"-8") crappie when there was a breeze but when it died the fish turned off.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Oh yeah, I got to see 130,000 walleye fingerlings released into cj. Never seen them do that before, kinda cool.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Just got home from a mostly nice morning. Sat in the same spot in the middle all day. If I used a jig/minnow I caught a 10 - 11 inch Crappie. If I used a jig/worm I caught a 7 - 8 inch Bluegill. Caught a really scrappy 21" eye on a worm and a few short ones on either. All went back for another day.

Had a recurrence of the fuse problem that I thought I had solved last year. It is no fun taking the cowl off a big ass engine in the middle of the lake. Guess what I'll be troubleshooting this afternoon?

See you out there.

MC


----------



## downtime8763

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Fished all day Thursday in the wind and caught 102 fish mainly crappie with one 19" walleye. Some nice crappie with one 14" and a hand full of 13"ers an 12"s.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


How did you train the Walleye to help you catch the crappie,let me know with a pm as this could be worth BILLIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

downtime8763 said:


> How did you train the Walleye to help you catch the crappie,let me know with a pm as this could be worth BILLIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL!!!! I got quite a laugh out of your remark when I re-read what I had posted. I am currently pioneering this new technique of using a walleye to assist in rounding up crappie. You will be seeing the how to version next year on In-Fisherman.


----------



## downtime8763

Fished late yesterday from 6:30pm till 8,water 70deg 3keeper crappie released 10. all caught about 12ft down in 14-22 ft of water.


----------



## Kennyjames

Has anyone been catching any numbers of walleye yet? If the fishing gets good I was thinking of heading up there next weekend. If not I will just stick to CC and catch saugeye


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## scooterJ

heck all those fish that i brought home and cooked tasted nasty the polluton has gotten really really bad as RES. i am probably not going to eat anything out of there anymore.. it was FIRST TIME I ATE ANYTHING OUT OF THERE SINCE LATE 80s early 90s.


----------



## SharkBait

Taking the boy out this afternoon. Hope to have a good report later.


----------



## Kennyjames

Good luck!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SharkBait

Thanks. Caught a white crappie and lmb on a shap rap and the boy caught a white crappie, black crappie on nightcrawler. Mess of bluegill too.


----------



## chuck71

Anyone know when any of the bait shops open? Would like to get out there as early as possible but I want to pick up some minnows for my kids.


----------



## chuck71

Had a nice morning on the lake today. Didn't catch a ton of fish, but enough to keep it interesting. Most fish were catch in shallow water, mostly dinks, but had a some good size fish mixed in. I got ALOT of short bites on the swim baits. I could have catch 5 times the fish if it weren't for that. Even with the short bites, they definatley still out fished the minnows that my kids were using. Water temp, I can't remember...lol

On the way out we got to see this sweet ride! (photobucket not working correctly, I'll update it once cooperates.)


----------



## Intimidator

Cajun Willie and I Fished Friday and Saturday from 7am till about 2pm both days!
Fishing was weird...we would find fish, then catch them for 1/2 hr solid, then they'd stop, we'd move, and the same thing would happen! We ended up rotating between the Cliffs, 'Zbo, SandBars, Stumps, and shoreline...We Kept 22 fish Fri for Bill and they were all over 11 inches and up to 13.5 inches, we had 24 in the livewell Sat but we both were tired and didn't feel like cleaning more fish so they were all safely released back to finish the spawn. We threw back hundreds of 9.5 to 10.5 inch Crappies. BIG CRAPPIE in the Southern 2/3rds of CJ are still holding offshore in 15-22 FOW, they are sitting about halfway up inclines to "Flat" or shallow areas...just waiting!
Sat when all the pleasure boaters got out, the Lake was Churned up and rolling, AND THE FISHING DIED! We decide to get off the lake before we died also...saw several near misses at the MBR when we were trying to get the boat out! The MBR docks and steel wall were taking a beating! Several boats will need some body and motor work, and a couple lower units and props were damaged! Maybe those people learned valuable lessons!LMAO

Shad colors were still the best when they were biting good and some sort of FLASH, Bill had some luck on Chartreuse/smoke when the bite slowed.
Also when the bite slowed or they were tail biting the swimbaits, We switched from a 3" to a 2" swimbait and caught them...we also found switching niblet color helped sometimes when they became "particular" about their choice of food!
Water temp hit 76 degrees late Saturday! It's On!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## kschupp

Took the wife, a buddy and his grandson out Sat. morning. Headed to the northeast side of the lake and fished the shoreline behind the pylons. Here's the tally: 9 crappie (6 between 9" and 11.5") 2 little SMB (both less than 12") 3 kitties between 12" and 19.5" (the nine year old caught the big one), 1 hand sized blue gill and a small perch. Now I've been out fishing 7 times so far this year and while I'm not getting the big numbers I keep hearing from everybody else, I haven't been :S yet (knock on wooden head) and the numbers above are about the average take and are just fine with me because I'mn normally beat when we get home and really don't want to spend all night cleaning fish. The most amazing thing was what we saw on the NW side of the lake. We went over the the cattails on the west side just north of the No Wake bouy that nobody pays attention to. As we approached the cattails my buddy thought he saw some sort of animal in them "'cause they was movin' all over". Got up closer to them and seen that there were bass in them just a shakin' 'em. Looked a little further south along the shore line and seen them just thrashin' along the shore. None of us had ever seen fish during the spawn and we were all just amazed. Sat there and watched for a good 15 minutes before we decided to head in. All in all, it was a very enjoyable Saturday. Best of luck and good fishing to all.
Kent


----------



## Intimidator

VERY NICE Kent! I agree, sometimes it's just GREAT to get out and enjoy a day on the water! 
Due to the weather the Crappie spawn is all spread out and in more "waves" than normal. The BIG BIG ones HAVE NOT SPAWNED yet and are still holding halfway up the drop-offs before the flats or shallows. Some are still out in the main lake!
Bluegill are spawning and on beds, we found an entire bank (opposite/other side of where you were) that was just full with Bluegill!
Bass are still spawning and on beds! The weather has them screwed up but so far the spawns are nearly on-time and look good! FRY are everywhere!
I only have one main concern... I don't know what's going on with the catfish???....I have only caught one all year!




kschupp said:


> Took the wife, a buddy and his grandson out Sat. morning. Headed to the northeast side of the lake and fished the shoreline behind the pylons. Here's the tally: 9 crappie (6 between 9" and 11.5") 2 little SMB (both less than 12") 3 kitties between 12" and 19.5" (the nine year old caught the big one), 1 hand sized blue gill and a small perch. Now I've been out fishing 7 times so far this year and while I'm not getting the big numbers I keep hearing from everybody else, I haven't been :S yet (knock on wooden head) and the numbers above are about the average take and are just fine with me because I'mn normally beat when we get home and really don't want to spend all night cleaning fish. The most amazing thing was what we saw on the NW side of the lake. We went over the the cattails on the west side just north of the No Wake bouy that nobody pays attention to. As we approached the cattails my buddy thought he saw some sort of animal in them "'cause they was movin' all over". Got up closer to them and seen that there were bass in them just a shakin' 'em. Looked a little further south along the shore line and seen them just thrashin' along the shore. None of us had ever seen fish during the spawn and we were all just amazed. Sat there and watched for a good 15 minutes before we decided to head in. All in all, it was a very enjoyable Saturday. Best of luck and good fishing to all.
> Kent


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> I only have one main concern... I don't know what's going on with the catfish???....I have only caught one all year!


Thanks Brent. I don't know what your problem is man, I seem to catch at least 2 cats everytime I'm on a boat.


----------



## Troy Dave

Went out Sun. Started working the RR bed up north. Picked up one eye on a vibe and lost 2 at the boat on 1/16 oz jig and worm. Got lots of cats and crappies. Many of the crappies were probably 10 to 12 inch but didn't keep any. Moved out to the south end of the humps and caught 3 more eyes. one was too short. Caught more crappie there but no cats. When the speedboat wakes started beating us up too much we moved to the gravel pit and got the last eye there. We took home a 17", 18", 2-19" and a 20". All the eyes but one came on a jig. The crappies were caught on jig and worm, vibes, and jigging spoons. Pretty much anything we threw in the water under 3" long.


----------



## BlueBoat98

You're killing me Dave. I would have been right there beside you if not for this %$&%* fuse problem on the boat. Good going.

See you out there soon (I hope)

MC


----------



## cyberfox2200

cant wait to hit it in the morning didnt get a chance as yesterday as i had to change timing components on work car..it takes tiny hands and 5.5 hours to change timing belt water pump and tensioner on a dodge neon if anyone needs to know..lol


----------



## chuck71

Here's the pic of the sweet ride we saw on Sunday AM. I've only ever seen one of these before this. After snapping this pic, he turned it around and drive it right out of the water.


----------



## cyberfox2200

thats awesome i seen that amphicar down at mershons on display.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out yesterday after Court and fished from 9:30 am till 1pm with a "Nazi Burger" break in there!
Oh! The New Nick-Name of the Marina Restaurant is the "Crusty Crab"!
Anyway, I only caught 10 Crappies with one being a keeper and 2 nice WB...I moved ALL around the Marina and the bite was TERRIBLE...Everyone I talked to was amazed that the bite had died so quickly! 
The water temp is very warm and I'm sure this coming Heat Wave will move all the Crappie back out to deep water!
Looks like morning and Night fishing are going to be the ticket for the next week or so!
Good Fishing To All!

Don't forget... The Crusty Crab is going to have A $5 Special (Sandwich, fries, drink all weekend) on Pulled Pork Platters and Barbecue sandwiches! Plus she has plenty of "Crabby Patties/Nazi Burgers"!

Also, if anyone is interested...The BIG car show (One of the largest Car show/swap meet/car sales/parts/FOOD/flea market/etc) in Ohio, is out at the fairgrounds all weekend!


----------



## kschupp

Got on the lake about 4:00pm yesterday. After getting minnies from Big Mike, we headed towards the north end again. Moved to 2 different spots along the shoreline in the first hour with not even a bite. The wife was starting to worry that we were going to get :Sfor the first time this year. Moved a little further north and the bite picked up. Ended up keeping 10 (2 9.5", 5 10", 2 11", and 1 that almost reached 12"). 9 of them were males. I also had 1 really nice looking female (big and fat) in the boat and as I was putting her in the "easy measure" to get a size she decided that she wasn't ready to go home with me and jumped back in the lake. We also threw back about half a dozen 7-8" crappie. The wife also caught another nice 16" kittie that was really fat (probabaly full of eggs) that went back to CJ because I really didn't feel like cleaning her. According to my HB 596, water temps in the main lake were 78 and back in the northern shallows it was a little over 80. This seems a bit high to me. I haven't seen much posted on here about temps lately so I don't know if I'm off or not. Best of luck to all and great fishing.
Kent


----------



## Intimidator

Good job Kent, Nice report!
I figured temps were pretty close to that up in the N end.
The Main lake is in the mid 70's and is warming...!

I'll be out before dawn tomorrow and throughout the weekend!
Dale and I will be fishing as the sun comes up and goes down, and resting during the "Heat" of the day!LOL




kschupp said:


> Got on the lake about 4:00pm yesterday. After getting minnies from Big Mike, we headed towards the north end again. Moved to 2 different spots along the shoreline in the first hour with not even a bite. The wife was starting to worry that we were going to get :Sfor the first time this year. Moved a little further north and the bite picked up. Ended up keeping 10 (2 9.5", 5 10", 2 11", and 1 that almost reached 12"). 9 of them were males. I also had 1 really nice looking female (big and fat) in the boat and as I was putting her in the "easy measure" to get a size she decided that she wasn't ready to go home with me and jumped back in the lake. We also threw back about half a dozen 7-8" crappie. The wife also caught another nice 16" kittie that was really fat (probabaly full of eggs) that went back to CJ because I really didn't feel like cleaning her. According to my HB 596, water temps in the main lake were 78 and back in the northern shallows it was a little over 80. This seems a bit high to me. I haven't seen much posted on here about temps lately so I don't know if I'm off or not. Best of luck to all and great fishing.
> Kent


----------



## downtime8763

kschupp,
Your posting that stated if you were off or not,were you talking about the hb or yourself? My wife assures me that when ever I go that it's me NOT my equipment that has issues.


----------



## kschupp

Downtime, I know that I'M a little off , but I was actually referring to the HB. 
Brent, we plan on being out there Sat morning right around 7 and will probably come in around 11-12 or when the riff-raff start invading the water (which ever comes first). Hope to see you.

Kent


----------



## socdad

CJ 5/24: put in @ 8:15 and fished until 1:30, water temp 71-73. Fished drop offs, 9 to 16 ft deep, with 1/16 oz jig and crawler harness w/ ½ crawler. Caught a mixed bag of blue gill, crappie, white bass, cats and walleye; 1 crappie (10) and 4 walleye (16-19) made the trip home with me. The bite was slow but steady


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> CJ 5/24: put in @ 8:15 and fished until 1:30, water temp 71-73. Fished drop offs, 9 to 16 ft deep, with 1/16 oz jig and crawler harness w/ ½ crawler. Caught a mixed bag of blue gill, crappie, white bass, cats and walleye; 1 crappie (10) and 4 walleye (16-19) made the trip home with me. The bite was slow but steady


VERY NICE DAY OF GATOR HUNTIN'...Congrats! 
Man, those are perfect eatin' size...yum, yum!


----------



## Intimidator

I was out this morning from 4:45 am until 10 am with a buddy from work...T is trying to learn the fine art of Keitech fishing for Crappie. We ended up with over 100 Crappie early but we only managed 7 keepers from the Marina!! 
I guess the good thing is that there are plenty of Crappies for next year!
T now has the technique down to stop using minnows and he had an enjoyable time...I'll be back out early Saturday looking for some BIG Crappie!
Good Fishing!


----------



## SharkBait

Intimidator said:


> I was out this morning from 4:45 am until 10 am with a buddy from work...T is trying to learn the fine art of Keitech fishing for Crappie. We ended up with over 100 Crappie early but we only managed 7 keepers from the Marina!!
> I guess the good thing is that there are plenty of Crappies for next year!
> T now has the technique down to stop using minnows and he had an enjoyable time...I'll be back out early Saturday looking for some BIG Crappie!
> Good Fishing!


I'm thinking of heading out early in the morning and fishing the other side of the lake where I was last weekend.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent I'm gonna be fishing deep water Saturday morning. Hopefully I can get into a few nice ones. Would love to catch em til my arms fall off.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I made it out this morning a little after 6:00. Went out to the middle where I like to go. It was beautiful out there - water temp 73 degrees. Those "pesky" 10-12 inch Crappies were abundant. One 12" fish hit the jig so hard I thought it was a big bass. That one swallowed the jig so it was the only Crappie I kept. I did pull 4 Walleyes including three keepers and a short one. They all hit a small pink jig with 1/2 nightcrawler. You have to move it slowly and be aware of the slightest tap or weight on the line. There was a light breeze but when that stopped so did the fish. 

I left before 10:00 expecting it to get fairly crazy with the hot weather and holiday weekend. I'll be back out in the morning.

Also, although I know of nothing I did to fix my electrical problem, the fuse on my boat did not blow. I was pretty sure that it would and will again. Guess I'll count my blessings on the good days.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Well done, soccdad ! And any "kitties", Sir Intimidator ?


I'M KITTY FREE!LOL ........So far!


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> I made it out this morning a little after 6:00. Went out to the middle where I like to go. It was beautiful out there - water temp 73 degrees. Those "pesky" 10-12 inch Crappies were abundant. One 12" fish hit the jig so hard I thought it was a big bass. That one swallowed the jig so it was the only Crappie I kept. I did pull 4 Walleyes including three keepers and a short one. They all hit a small pink jig with 1/2 nightcrawler. You have to move it slowly and be aware of the slightest tap or weight on the line. There was a light breeze but when that stopped so did the fish.
> 
> I left before 10:00 expecting it to get fairly crazy with the hot weather and holiday weekend. I'll be back out in the morning.
> 
> Also, although I know of nothing I did to fix my electrical problem, the fuse on my boat did not blow. I was pretty sure that it would and will again. Guess I'll count my blessings on the good days.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


Good Eatin' MC! Congrats on the Gators!
Just wait til those pesky 10-12 inchers GROW some more,,,,then We'll have somethin' to talk about! Talk about some SLABS!


----------



## All Thumbs

made it out today about 6:30 am - chatted with mike while he was getting bite after bite. left there and headed north a bit - ended up with 10 and of those 5 were keepers with the biggest at 19". had to leave when it started heating up. plan on going tomorrow. hope to see u out there again mike. it felt like old times again. 
all thumbs


----------



## Tin Guppy

Got on the lake a little after 6 this morning, had BuckIfan 09 meet at the ramp and we had 7-8 keeper crappie biggest 11", steve got 3 cats and a gill and 2 gators a 16.5 and a 14.75 he could not strech it to the magic mark. I also got a 16.5 gator and lost another close to the boat. All caught on jigs and 1/2 a nite crawler. We also left around 10 to beat the crowd and seen Troy Dave leaving.


----------



## BlueBoat98

In a way today was opposite of yesterday - except for the Crappie part. Those guys are everywhere. I caught them from 5" to 13" today and everyone of them is still swimming. If you can't catch good Crappies in that lake... I started off with a 14" WB slamming a jig. He was followed by a 3 lb kitty cat. Then one Crappie after another with the occasional Bluegill. Decided to move along with Crappie Hunter who had been right beside me all day. In the new spot I nailed 3 nice Eyeballs in under 10 minutes. Then they stopped entirely. I was loaded up and heading home by 11:00. A breeze was kicking up which might have helped the bite but the risk of crazies was too great to stay. Water temp was into the upper 70s and is not going down soon. Eyes are already into their summer pattern.

Probably go for the triple tomorrow morning if I can get out of bed.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Nice reports Guys! Good Fishin'!

Well Steve and I went out last night for the first night fishing excursion of the year and it was eventful!
Nothing to report about Crappie...as everyone knows they have moved out in Blueboats area. I did manage to catch a few dink to satisfy my urge!
Just as it was getting Dark, Steve hooked into a BEAST and had one heck of a fight...we had no idea what it was except that it did not want to come to shore and be seen...after a hard fought battle Steve got it close enough and we got to see the largest SMALLIE that I have ever seen...now, I have caught a couple 21 inchers and this was even bigger...I took the pole and Steve started hand lining it in...he grabbed ahold of it's jaw and lifted, that's when it flipped, jumped, and shook and was gone.....WE ALMOST CRIED! Man, that thing was a beauty...and it'll haunt Steve forever!LOL

Went out this morning and hit the "Flats", worked a white 3.5" Keitech with a Chart niblet and started a haul of Gators. It seemed like every 10-15 minutes I caught one...I ended up with a personal best LIMIT with all of them over 20 inches with the largest being 26. I also had 2 that went close to 15. Had a Park Worker picking up trash take me back to my car on the golf cart and I put 'em on ice. Headed to the Marina and only managed 2 dink Crappie before I went to THE CRUSTY CRAB for breakfast. 
Went home and Cleaned the Gators and they were just full of Shad...BIG SHAD!
I also just finished my last 2 PVC/WOOD "Trees for the July Drop! Now I need some Milk Crates!

I'm headed back out tonight for round two with Steve's Record Smallie!

Good Fishing To All!


----------



## zuk1972

Intimidator you need a hat with intimidater on it allthough i think i know who you were .You left before i could walk the plank and see for sure .Me my dad and son got roughly 30 crappie 2 -13s and several 12s and a few 9s .And about 15 throw backs ,2 large mouths ,several dink smallies .We started at the dam my dad got the biggest crappie on a huge crank bait :0 We didnt want to leave hoping the bite would come back after the wind died but it didnt .Think around 4 o clock or so it went south .Cant wait to come back we had a good time maybe next time we can fish with some of you guys my 9 yr old son loves the place [cept the sport boaters that blast the dam at 80 mph 20 ft from the dam ]dont they have any morals ?)


----------



## Intimidator

Very Nice Mess of Crappie! Glad that CJ was nice to you, sometimes she can be cruel if you don't understand her!
Just give me a hollar the next time you come up! 





zuk1972 said:


> Intimidator you need a hat with intimidater on it allthough i think i know who you were .You left before i could walk the plank and see for sure .Me my dad and son got roughly 30 crappie 2 -13s and several 12s and a few 9s .And about 15 throw backs ,2 large mouths ,several dink smallies .We started at the dam my dad got the biggest crappie on a huge crank bait :0 We didnt want to leave hoping the bite would come back after the wind died but it didnt .Think around 4 o clock or so it went south .Cant wait to come back we had a good time maybe next time we can fish with some of you guys my 9 yr old son loves the place [cept the sport boaters that blast the dam at 80 mph 20 ft from the dam ]dont they have any morals ?)


----------



## Intimidator

Steve and I headed back out for some evening laughs and alittle fishin'!
We wanted to see if we could find some Crappie before the sun went down...so we headed to deep water. We tried everything but couldn't get any bites...Man, I tried every color of Keitech except the Pumpkin Pepper/Chartreuse when I put it on I had a bite on the first cast...then almost every cast after...if I didn't catch a fish I had a least a bite, or two, or three! 
I have no idea what they were keying on unless there was a run of crawdads in the area, the area we were fishing was shaded and the colors almost disappeared but ever Crappie in the area could "SEE" it! The biggest went about 12"!
Then after I got my Crappie fix it was time to put the Slab stuff up and get the big guns out...we hit all our normal areas and couldn't coax Mr. BucketMouth to come out and play...we were getting close to leaving Bass Cove so I put on my Black and Blue Chatter with a Black and Blue 4.8 Fat Impact...on the first cast I had a hit, it was fighting like a Nice Bass and I knew I was going to be able to rub it in Steve's face....all at once when I had it to within 3 foot of me the LM jumped, shook it's head, WINKED AT ME, and spit the Chatterbait right at my feet!
The only "Saving Grace" was that it was not as BIG as Steve's...so it didn't hurt as Much!!!LOL We went the rest of the night without a bite and left at 11pm. It was fun and a BEAUTIFUL Night on CJ!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## EnonEye

Homebrew and I got out early Saturday for the sunrise service, perfect morning on the water. We had a fantastic day, stayed 4 hours and for only the 2nd time in my life limited on crap keepers, (1st time using only artificals). We took home 20 for the belly and the rest returned for next time. Water temp 75. These were all white males, decked out in their tuxes and all looked ready for 12 rounds with Tyson. Caught a couple of females who were spawned out but still looking like they had been bellying up at the smorgasbord for some time. These were the stockiest crappies I've ever seen at CJ, looks like the future is bright. 
Now if we could just get rid of fellow fishermen running up on us at full speed (in the no-wake zone) and cutting the motor 50 yards from us and squeezing us out of a spot... unbelievable but reminds me why I don't carry concealed
I think Homebrew is posting pictures soon... too complicated for me. Good fishing all!


----------



## kschupp

Went out Sat morning around 7:30 and headed to the North end. I said we'd stay out until 11 (didn't want to be out in the heat of the day), or we were out of bait, or the riff-raff started invading the lake. At 20 minutes to 11 we had gone through the 4 dozen bass minnows I bought fromk Big Mike and had 25 crappie that were between 9.5 and 12 inches, 2 blue gill and a kittie. We had caught at least 2 dozen more short crappie that went back to grow up some more. We were getting a lot of short bites too. Must have been just taking the tail of the minnow cause the bobber would go down hard and stay there. When you would set the hook you wouldn't have anything on the line and your minnow was still there. I couldn't have calculated the bait/time ratio any better. Lots of fun was had by all. Oh and I went out and bought a new Rappela electric filettin' knife and used it on 27 of the 28 fish we caught (cleaned the kittie the old fashioned way). That thing is great we had everything cleaned and the whole mess cleaned up in about an hour. Highly recommend it. Good luck and good fishing to all.


----------



## Intimidator

EE, and Kent!
Congrats to both of you and Homebrew....If we could just get an amazing last "Drop" of Cover on July 28th, we could keep this "Crappie Fest" going for a long, long, time!
The laydown cover allows the fry and minnows areas to grow, the more Vertical Cover allows the Crappies or other juvenile fish to get BIG enough to fend off the Big Predators and start swimming with the WB Wolf Packs out in the open lake chasing shad. The more Cover the more fish that can grow!
Right now, there is plenty of food for them to grow fast and along with the "Law-abiding" fishermen who safely put back the dinks, the Crappie are able to reach the overall size that we all want!
Minnow and Baitfish "condos" and cover will also be key in case of a shad die-off...if we get the overall minnow and baitfish population stronger, CJ will not face such a huge swing in fishing!

ANYTHING, and I mean ANYTHING that can be legally sunk will help, ANYTHING that people can do on JULY 28th will benefit CJ and permanently help the fishing.....immensely! 
If someone can only make a set of 3 "Trees"...that would be an area that could possible be home to say 30+ small fish to grow! A group of 3 milk Crate condos, may feed those 30+ fish! A group of 3 Brush Blocks will grow plenty of fry!
It does not cost much or take too much time to do even just a little...best of all, you know you helped to improve CJ and can track the progress of your areas!

As for the non-law abiding fishermen...we can only hope Mother Nature or their own actions take them out of the human gene-pool!


----------



## easytobeme03

well hit the lake about 7pm sunday , took the wife and the boat.Caught a few small crappie and cats, started to head in about 10 and the #2 carb float stuck or something and it started pissing gas out the side of the carb . THe trollilng motor steering control broke and the motor was stuck on 1, so needless to say it took me 3 hours to get the boat back to the ramp ! All in all the night sucked but it was good to get out on the lake for the first time this year. 

Brent tried to call you back when i got out on the lake but had no signal , go figure .


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> well hit the lake about 7pm sunday , took the wife and the boat.Caught a few small crappie and cats, started to head in about 10 and the #2 carb float stuck or something and it started pissing gas out the side of the carb . THe trollilng motor steering control broke and the motor was stuck on 1, so needless to say it took me 3 hours to get the boat back to the ramp ! All in all the night sucked but it was good to get out on the lake for the first time this year.
> 
> Brent tried to call you back when i got out on the lake but had no signal , go figure .


Now I'm Kinda Glad that you didn't get ahold of me!LOL
Hope you get the boat fixed...D deserves better!


----------



## homebrew

Here's the crappie enoneye mentioned from Saturday morning.


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> Here's the crappie enoneye mentioned from Saturday morning.


Are you sure those were legal??? 
The pics are so small, I can't tell! LOL
Nice Mess of Slabs! Congrats


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I am going to try and come down next week mid week and take the dingy out and hopefully tap into a couple. Save a few for me!


----------



## Intimidator

I will be contacting Debra Walters (SW district Manager and ODNR Fish Biologist) next week to come up to CJ and meet at the Marina Restaurant and OK the locations and cover that I have papers for.
These are the papers I have and cover or help that can be provided....PLEASE if I have accidently left you off, or have an error, or you would like to help, just add your name to this list or PM me!

Downtime- real trees, plastic crates, trailer.
Villeboy- plastic skids, milk crates, trailer.
Husky Musky- real trees in concrete, boat.
Easy and FishonOhio- PVC trees, boat.
Shaggy- PVC porcupines and crates....?
Blueboat- Cedar Trees in cement, boat.
Lowell- Trees, BB's.
Doc- Plastic Pallets, Spawn Barrels, LG Aircraft carrier.
Chuck71- PVC trees, crates, Med size Aircraft Carrier.
Fritz- Crates, Supervision!
CJ Brown- PVC...?
SpfldBassGuy- Crates
FishnForLife- bucket trees, boat.
Intimidator- PVC/2x4 Wood trees, crates.
Homebrew}boat/help
Enon Eye}boat/help
IMFisherman}??help
Crazy4SM}boat/help.
KSchupp-2 boats/friend.
Dustin- boat, help.
GoLive- Pontoon, help.

Please feel Free to join in to help CJ...we all have seen how much this cover is helping...since this is the last LEGAL drop for several years, we need to make this a GOOD ONE!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Was once again upon CJ last night, spent some time upon the gravel bar; was out fished by Chris (again) 4 to NADA, not counting the cedar BB that "caught" with the anchor. Was honestly SURPRISED that it still had alot of the finer limbs still on it. Missed 1 very good hit that flat snapped my 10 lb test...Tonight we towed in 2 boats from the N end...


What is that smell :S
So have you lost your touch or what...Chris is putting a hurtin' on ya lately!

The gravel bar has been hit hard...alot of kayakers have been doing well there and several boaters saw them and have been fishin' it hard!
There are alot of areas that people DO NOT fish...for one reason or another the same areas are fished over and over, people will sit on those attractors day after day (the same boats) and catch dinks, instead of taking time to look for a PRISTINE new place!

I went out last night with a buddy that just bought one of those 360 degree 'Birds...he has 2 ten inch screens in consoles and let me tell you...I was able to see CJ in a whole different way...I think that 360 is the coolest thing so far! I definitely have some NEW areas to try that are holding fish...and I understand why!!!


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> I will be contacting Debra Walters (SW district Manager and ODNR Fish Biologist) next week to come up to CJ and meet at the Marina Restaurant and OK the locations and cover that I have papers for.
> These are the papers I have and cover or help that can be provided....PLEASE if I have accidently left you off, or have an error, or you would like to help, just add your name to this list or PM me!
> 
> Downtime- real trees, plastic crates, trailer.
> Villeboy- plastic skids, milk crates, trailer.
> Husky Musky- real trees in concrete, boat.
> Easy and FishonOhio- PVC trees, boat.
> Shaggy- PVC porcupines and crates....?
> Blueboat- Cedar Trees in cement, boat.
> Lowell- Trees, BB's.
> Doc- Plastic Pallets, Spawn Barrels, LG Aircraft carrier.
> Chuck71- PVC trees, crates, Med size Aircraft Carrier.
> Fritz- Crates, Supervision!
> CJ Brown- PVC...?
> SpfldBassGuy- Crates
> FishnForLife- bucket trees, boat.
> Intimidator- PVC/2x4 Wood trees, crates.
> Homebrew}boat/help
> Enon Eye}boat/help
> IMFisherman}??help
> Crazy4SM}boat/help.
> 
> Please feel Free to join in to help CJ...we all have seen how much this cover is helping...since this is the last LEGAL drop for several years, we need to make this a GOOD ONE!


Brent,
Add me to the list with 2 boats/ plus a buddie to help.
Kent


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Brent,
> Add me to the list with 2 boats/ plus a buddie to help.
> Kent


Thanks Kent!


Who had the 10 hole bricks?? And the Cement Blocks??
We can dump these in piles if they have no other use!
Anyone have Milk Crates?? I still have a bunch of the 250lb tie straps.

We need as much "Cover" as possible....if you can just make ANYTHING, it will help!
I'm looking into trying to make a couple more "trees" if possible...maybe my lawyer will "donate" an hour of her time so I can buy some more material!


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> Thanks Kent!
> 
> 
> Who had the 10 hole bricks?? And the Cement Blocks??
> We can dump these in piles if they have no other use!
> Anyone have Milk Crates?? I still have a bunch of the 250lb tie straps.
> 
> We need as much "Cover" as possible....if you can just make ANYTHING, it will help!
> I'm looking into trying to make a couple more "trees" if possible...maybe my lawyer will "donate" an hour of her time so I can buy some more material!


I have about 30 or so concrete blocks that I will bring.


----------



## kschupp

Does anybody have any pictures of the cover that was planted that was taken with a DI sonar? I've had mine for over a year and I still can't seem to get the pretty pictures everybody talks about. I would like to see some pictures of the stuff in CJ. I would really appreciate some help getting my HB596-HDDI set up properly. I really have NO IDEA what I'm doing with it. Right now it's nothing but a very expensive depth/temp inidicator. Thanks...

Kent


----------



## Intimidator

We're starting to add a few more names! I know their are a few more I missed...my PM box was full and I deleted it in a hurry and forgot there were contacts from people that wanted to help! I'm blaming it "Old Age"...per Steve!



Intimidator said:


> I will be contacting Debra Walters (SW district Manager and ODNR Fish Biologist) next week to come up to CJ and meet at the Marina Restaurant and OK the locations and cover that I have papers for.
> These are the papers I have and cover or help that can be provided....PLEASE if I have accidently left you off, or have an error, or you would like to help, just add your name to this list or PM me!
> 
> Downtime- real trees, plastic crates, trailer.
> Villeboy- plastic skids, milk crates, trailer.
> Husky Musky- real trees in concrete, boat.
> Easy and FishonOhio- PVC trees, boat.
> Shaggy- PVC porcupines and crates....?
> Blueboat- Cedar Trees in cement, boat.
> Lowell- Trees, BB's.
> Doc- Plastic Pallets, Spawn Barrels, LG Aircraft carrier.
> Chuck71- PVC trees, crates, Med size Aircraft Carrier.
> Fritz- Crates, Supervision!
> CJ Brown- PVC...?
> SpfldBassGuy- Crates
> FishnForLife- bucket trees, boat.
> Intimidator- PVC/2x4 Wood trees, crates.
> Homebrew}boat/help
> Enon Eye}boat/help
> IMFisherman}??help
> Crazy4SM}boat/help.
> KSchupp-2 boats/friend.
> Dustin- boat, help.
> GoLive- Pontoon, help.
> 
> Please feel Free to join in to help CJ...we all have seen how much this cover is helping...since this is the last LEGAL drop for several years, we need to make this a GOOD ONE!


----------



## socdad

A buddy and I fished 7:00-1:00, water temps low 70's. Caught a mixed bag of crappie, gills, cats (all caught my fishing buddy), perch, white bass & walleye on a crawler harness w/ ½ a crawler in 11 to 14 fow. I brought home four walleye (one 17, two 18&#8217;s and a 19) and my buddy kept three (two 16&#8217;s and a 21)


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> A buddy and I fished 7:00-1:00, water temps low 70's. Caught a mixed bag of crappie, gills, cats (all caught my fishing buddy), perch, white bass & walleye on a crawler harness w/ ½ a crawler in 11 to 14 fow. I brought home four walleye (one 17, two 18s and a 19) and my buddy kept three (two 16s and a 21)


VERY NICE! Congrats on the Gators...those are some nice eaters!


----------



## Intimidator

Played a hunch and went out before the Storms from 5:30 til 8:15pm....I couldn't find any Crappie except for some aquarium size ones in the Marina! The sun went in so I started throwing the white Keitech again and managed 2 Gators that went 18 inches on the flat where Steve missed his BIG BASS. Casted for another hour without a bite...instead of moving I decide to put on the night Bass lures....needless to say the Bass were biting good...I ended up catching 7 LM within the last 45 minutes, all were between 15 and 18 inches...It was a nice and relaxing evening trip!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## kschupp

I too played a hunch and went out before the storms hit. Actually, the wife begged me to take her fishing. We were out from 5 to 7 and brought home 5 keepers between 9.5 and 11 and threw back half a dozen dinks that were right around 8-8.5. Water temps were about 75 in the main lake and 77 in the northern shallows.


----------



## walleyejigger

im haveing a garage sale this week end . have a lot of crankbaits and other fishing items to sell stop by . 2126 sunset ave . off burnet rd in springfield . stop by


----------



## easytobeme03

fished a few hours today on the lake, waves high , wind blowing hard but caught some nice crappie. Took a dozen home 11 and 12 inches, several smaller that went back in. No electronics so dont know water temps. 

2 and 3 foot rollers what a ride lol


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> fished a few hours today on the lake, waves high , wind blowing hard but caught some nice crappie. Took a dozen home 11 and 12 inches, several smaller that went back in. No electronics so dont know water temps.
> 
> 2 and 3 foot rollers what a ride lol



2 things!

Guess some people don't need electronics to catch fish! Proves our point that if you learn a lake good enough, you can catch fish without them!

Bet, you were still rockin' and rollin' when you got home and took a shower!
Heck, sometimes after a rough ride, I'm still moving until I fall asleep!


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> 2 things!
> 
> Guess some people don't need electronics to catch fish! Proves our point that if you learn a lake good enough, you can catch fish without them!
> 
> Bet, you were still rockin' and rollin' when you got home and took a shower!
> Heck, sometimes after a rough ride, I'm still moving until I fall asleep!


you're correct, if you learn a lake or its features you dont need electronics to find fish. We fished the main lake using a point of land as reference, a point on land usually means a point under water as well. So we fished both sides of the point found fish suspended at about 6 foot so we hit them hard lol. Had a blast for a few hours till a front started moving in and the fish moved tight to cover. 

The lake was really rough so it was a real challenge maintaning postion , 2, 20 pound anchors solved that problem once we got on fish . Hope to head back out this afternoon and hit them again.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Monday and Tuesday I'm off work. Going to be down for the evening bite monday, fishin tuesday morn and hopefully tuesday evening again. Possibility I may have an extra seat in the dingy but preferably someone 180lbs or less (no offense) LOL  :B


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out this morning and fished MBR & marina areas. Caught 1 10" crappie, 1 13"+ crappie, & 1 19 1/4";largemouth. Fished from around 8:20-9:30 & decided to head home when the winds picked up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Got out this morning and fished MBR & marina areas. Caught 1 10" crappie, 1 13"+ crappie, & 1 19 1/4";largemouth. Fished from around 8:20-9:30 & decided to head home when the winds picked up.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nice Crappie...Very nice LM...Congrats!


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Monday and Tuesday I'm off work. Going to be down for the evening bite monday, fishin tuesday morn and hopefully tuesday evening again. Possibility I may have an extra seat in the dingy but preferably someone 180lbs or less (no offense) LOL  :B


I might be out...I'll give you a call! 
Maybe we can hook up for lunch on tues!
I had to work all weekend so I'll be ready to fish!


----------



## downtime8763

Possibility I may have an extra seat in the dingy but preferably someone 180lbs or less (no offense) LOL  :B[/QUOTE]

I know of very few fishermen that will fit this requirement,especially that fish cj.


----------



## Troy Dave

Was out yesterday until I couldn't feel my jig any more, about 10am. Caught one eye, lost one and caught a bunch of crappie. Hit it again this morning and got the largest crappie I have ever caught out of CJ. I didn't measure it but it had to be 14 or 15 inches and thick. Could not find any eyes until I moved to the gravel pit around 11:30. Picked up 3 short ones and 2 big enough to keep. Released the first one because I was about out of crawlers and it wasn't enough for a meal for two. Caught the second one on my last third of a crawler so it got to go back for the same reason. Left about 1:00.


----------



## Intimidator

Troy Dave said:


> Was out yesterday until I couldn't feel my jig any more, about 10am. Caught one eye, lost one and caught a bunch of crappie. Hit it again this morning and got the largest crappie I have ever caught out of CJ. I didn't measure it but it had to be 14 or 15 inches and thick. Could not find any eyes until I moved to the gravel pit around 11:30. Picked up 3 short ones and 2 big enough to keep. Released the first one because I was about out of crawlers and it wasn't enough for a meal for two. Caught the second one on my last third of a crawler so it got to go back for the same reason. Left about 1:00.


Very Nice Dave!
No Gators out in your normal area yet??
What was the water temp??
As a dedicated Slab Hunter....the quality of the Crappie in CJ is rapidly improving. I have been seeing a steady increase in the overall size and with the increased size I have been also finding that they are hitting and fighting alot harder!
I didn't get to see it but a very reliable friend from work called yesterday and said he caught one that was barely over 17 inches from the PIT....that's a big Crappie anywhere and they are becoming more and more frequent at CJ!
We'll find that soon, when enough of those BIG SLABS can roam the Lake SAFELY with the WB schools and continually feed on shad....they will get even BIGGER AND MEANER!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Probably going to try to head back out later this evening to try my luck again. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went out on Sunday evening from 5 til 7:15pm and fished the Deep Water...It was FUN...we found Crappie and ended up catching about 50!
Most were around 9 inches, with a few surprising aquarium fish hitting 3 to 3.5" swimbaits, we had 7 that were over 11 inches, that we took home.
Dale had an EXCELLENT time because he was using his own "hand-dyed" swimbait in "his own" color combination of dk green/chart. I was dying some swimmers for "Night Use" with Steve (Black/Blue) and Dale wanted to dye his own...he took some Silver Shad and dyed them Chart, then dipped the head in blue,..it actually turned out good and boy did it work...he caught the largest at 13 inches and may have caught 1 or 2 more than me!LOL
I used the Pumpkin Pepper/Chart 3.5 incher again...I thought about asking Dale for one of his! It seems when the shadows start, the dark Green and Chart combo can be seen by the fish better or something that they are feeding on is that color in the deep water. ALL THE FEMALE CRAPPIE WE CAUGHT ARE EGG FREE!
The only thing we caught within 10 -20 feet of the bank were small black males...everything else was a long cast...sink to the bottom, a few cranks, and a few twitches, and fish on!
We went over to the Krusty Krab for Burgers, saw Steve, and headed home!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

downtime8763 said:


> I know of very few fishermen that will fit this requirement,especially that fish cj.


Very true! Lol ended up finding a buddy to come down with me. Give me a shout Brent. Sounds like fishin is pretty good. I'm going to start out eye fishin


----------



## Doctor

Spent two hours on Cj Monday afternoon with my Grandson Josh, we caught 9 channels with 2 at 4# each all the rest dinks, Josh had to leave to go stay all night with a friend, he was tuckered out if know body heard about it Josh caught the big Fish at the bend Area care tournament on Saturday with his Mom and Dad his fish was a 53# Flathead, Grandpaw is pretty proud of him, I heard the whole story for 2 hours on the boat today, he is still pumped up about it. he fell just 3# shy of beating Grandpaw's best fish, I'm sure he will do it and I hope he is fishing with me when he does.

So I brought him home then I went back out on CJ, fished from 5 till 8 caught a slew of small fish total of 32 cats, big fish was a dark male cat weighed in at 10#, caught my first Blue this year it was 9# and had 4 fish go 8# all the rest were dinks, all the fish were dead on the bottom they were covered with mud and leeches, main lake was at 71.2 North end was 72.1 all fish caught on frozen Chubs that I thawed out, couldn't get a Shad on the ramp or the marina.

Wind hard out of the North west all day long, dragging baits at about .75mph I even pushed it to 1.0 mph and the dinks still chased the baits down also caught two nice crappies both went 12 inches each.

Met GoLive at the ramp, nice to meet you Matt, so it was a pretty nice day to be out on CJ, go back to work tommorow, Boo...............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Spent two hours on Cj Monday afternoon with my Grandson Josh, we caught 9 channels with 2 at 4# each all the rest dinks, Josh had to leave to go stay all night with a friend, he was tuckered out if know body heard about it Josh caught the big Fish at the bend Area care tournament on Saturday with his Mom and Dad his fish was a 53# Flathead, Grandpaw is pretty proud of him, I heard the whole story for 2 hours on the boat today, he is still pumped up about it. he fell just 3# shy of beating Grandpaw's best fish, I'm sure he will do it and I hope he is fishing with me when he does.
> 
> So I brought him home then I went back out on CJ, fished from 5 till 8 caught a slew of small fish total of 32 cats, big fish was a dark male cat weighed in at 10#, caught my first Blue this year it was 9# and had 4 fish go 8# all the rest were dinks, all the fish were dead on the bottom they were covered with mud and leeches, main lake was at 71.2 North end was 72.1 all fish caught on frozen Chubs that I thawed out, couldn't get a Shad on the ramp or the marina.
> 
> Wind hard out of the North west all day long, dragging baits at about .75mph I even pushed it to 1.0 mph and the dinks still chased the baits down also caught two nice crappies both went 12 inches each.
> 
> Met GoLive at the ramp, nice to meet you Matt, so it was a pretty nice day to be out on CJ, go back to work tommorow, Boo...............Doc


VERY NICE DOC...Congrats to you and your Grandson!

Did you get a picture of the BLUE for Debra???


----------



## Intimidator

Went out last night from 5:30 until 9pm and fished with my buddy Charlie Queen, he is a serious "doubter" when it comes to the big swimbaits for Crappie and gives me all kinds of grief, so we fished close and went toe to toe all night trying to out-do each other, I even gave him the preferred cover...and after it was all said and done, I think an even draw was the call!
He fished his tiny jigs and waxies under a bobber and I was fishing the Keitech's...I could catch, release, and cast faster than him and that was about the only difference. About every 6-7 fish we caught a keeper. I think 10 keepers out of the Marina is about all you can expect in a Good Night!

Went back out this morning for Brunch and Charlie was back so we fished close again...he was using minnows and red worms and said he had an un-fair advantage! I again let him have the choice of spots and put a spankin' on him...I'm pretty sure I out-caught him 10 to 1...by the time I left to eat around 11, he was asking about the swimmers and where I bought them from!LOL

Fishing with Charlie is like fishing with "The Official Fishing Book Of Knowledge" if he trusts you...or likes you...he will share his knowledge, sometimes you have to prod him but normally he will answer any question that I have! We talked about cover, colors, weather, and about Bass!
He also has found some of the PVC that was put in the lake by someone...and it has a nice algae cover and cannot be "SEEN" by electronics...he was asking what it was because so many fish where hanging off it!

We still were catching 6-7 dinks per keeper in the Marina...It got so bad for Charlie that he started catching Cats and decided to keep trying for them...just so he had something to take home and eat!
Charlie and I also saw a 4 and a 5 pound LM caught and put in baskets...so there's 2 more nice Bass that were taken out of the lake, Grandma Bluegill said she measured a 20.5 inch smallie for a man and she was getting ready to put it back in when the man asked what she was doing because he was "taking it home to eat", she says that she gets to see 2-3 nice Bass taken home every day!....hopefully we get a slot limit soon...we're losing too many Bass!!!
Talked to Jonny last night and today...he caught alot of Crappies last night out on the lake but today, he already had 2 Gators at 10:30am...hopefully we get a good report!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Charlie and I also saw a 4 and a 5 pound LM caught and put in baskets...so there's 2 more nice Bass that were taken out of the lake, Grandma Bluegill said she measured a 20.5 inch smallie for a man and she was getting ready to put it back in when the man asked what she was doing because he was "taking it home to eat", she says that she gets to see 2-3 nice Bass taken home every day!....hopefully we get a slot limit soon...we're losing too many Bass!!!


Well...the best way to combat that is to give the bass a better home that is not visible on sonar...and that's going to happen soon.


----------



## cyberfox2200

well the little yellow and black fuzzy grub under a bobber is still slammin slabs me and the boy caught 30 or so a peice 15 or so a peice was keepers but we released em all for another day. small crankbait silver in color still producing lots of fish too


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Well...the best way to combat that is to give the bass a better home that is not visible on sonar...and that's going to happen soon.


Agreed! Hopefully all of the Stealth Cover will draw the BIG ONES away from "Catch and Eat" areas and to "Catch and Release" areas!

Don't get me wrong IMHO ANY lake that is Over Populated with stunted skinney Bass should be harvested.
Lakes that have a Strong and Healthy Population should have a slot limit!
And Lakes Like CJ that are trying to BRING BACK a strong and Healthy population (After the MARINA/MBR draw downs) should have NO HARVESTING until the population is restored, COVER is in, AND GRASS AND WEEDS are re-introduced! 
Come on Debra...you are fish management, right!


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> well the little yellow and black fuzzy grub under a bobber is still slammin slabs me and the boy caught 30 or so a peice 15 or so a peice was keepers but we released em all for another day. small crankbait silver in color still producing lots of fish too




That is one thing Charlie and I talked about especially yesterday with the Sun coming in and out!
The Crappie would hit the Silver Shad which is a light smokey color with black flakes and SILVER glitter, they killed it when the Sun was out...when the sun went in the bite stopped.
Then I went darker and put on Dk Pumpkin Pepper/Chart and they killed it...til the Sun came out, then I put back on the SS.
I did this the entire time and matched up certain colors for shade and for Sun! I even pulled out a "GLOW in the Dark" swimbait and jig that I've been making for this years "Summer Night" fishing and when the cloud cover came and the water grew dark I had them "charged" and put them on....I killed Crappie IN DEEP WATER until the sun came back out! I'm excited about these little toys!
THEN....some days, color does not matter...Jeff (Crazy4SM) and Cajun Willie and I proved that a few weeks back! 
On a sunny day Jeff killed fish on every color we had...THAT DAY THEY WERE KEYED IN ON MOVEMENT! A few Days later Bill, Dale, and I used totally different colors lures etc on a cloudy day..they killed everything we were throwing!
That's the cool thing about fishing...if you find the daily patterns (locations)(shallow/deep)(moving/suspended), the weather pattern (sun/clouds) (fronts/etc), the color or movement patterns (light/dark) (fast/slow), and bite...then, your gonna catch fish!
Where people get into trouble is when they get stubborn and keep trying the same old thing and do not react or respond to the changes!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Got out this morning at the crack of dawn and managed to catch 1 smallmouth & 1 largemouth. Had several good hits but couldn't keep them on.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Got out this morning at the crack of dawn and managed to catch 1 smallmouth & 1 largemouth. Had several good hits but couldn't keep them on.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Any size??
Hurry up and get your computer fixed so you can leave good reports again!LOL...your reports from the phone...just suck!

I think I'll take a Vacation day Friday and fish in the am and pm and miss some of the weekend crowd...you in???


----------



## socdad

Has the surface water temp warmed back to 70 degrees?


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> That is one thing Charlie and I talked about especially yesterday with the Sun coming in and out!
> The Crappie would hit the Silver Shad which is a light smokey color with black flakes and SILVER glitter, they killed it when the Sun was out...when the sun went in the bite stopped.
> Then I went darker and put on Dk Pumpkin Pepper/Chart and they killed it...til the Sun came out, then I put back on the SS.
> I did this the entire time and matched up certain colors for shade and for Sun! I even pulled out a "GLOW in the Dark" swimbait and jig that I've been making for this years "Summer Night" fishing and when the cloud cover came and the water grew dark I had them "charged" and put them on....I killed Crappie IN DEEP WATER until the sun came back out! I'm excited about these little toys!
> THEN....some days, color does not matter...Jeff (Crazy4SM) and Cajun Willie and I proved that a few weeks back!
> On a sunny day Jeff killed fish on every color we had...THAT DAY THEY WERE KEYED IN ON MOVEMENT! A few Days later Bill, Dale, and I used totally different colors lures etc on a cloudy day..they killed everything we were throwing!
> That's the cool thing about fishing...if you find the daily patterns (locations)(shallow/deep)(moving/suspended), the weather pattern (sun/clouds) (fronts/etc), the color or movement patterns (light/dark) (fast/slow), and bite...then, your gonna catch fish!
> Where people get into trouble is when they get stubborn and keep trying the same old thing and do not react or respond to the changes!


very cool info.i had the same experience today yellow /black sun out when clouds came black and brown was the jig of choice.i looked up your keiltech swimmer and watched a video man that thing looks so real in the water. i love youtube vids.gonna have to get some of those me and the boy will be out in the boat once the wind dies down


----------



## cyberfox2200

i seen a guy put a 5inch crappie on a stringer that stuff just runs right through me im still mad at him. i caught 5 inchers and let me tell you theres nothing there to eat. i wont keep them till there at least 11 or more inch slabs but mostly just release cause i like to catch em


----------



## downtime8763

Water temp 1ft down 68 deg,a little windy but not a bad morning.Fished from 8:30 or so till 2, 45min lunch at the marina,had a crabby patty( y u m ). 12 plus crappie kept three that went 10 to 11+plus a nice 15+ s mouth that was released to mother cj.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I fished from 5pm (after eating at the Krusty Krab) til 7:30....Seen Charlie again, he started out catching Kats till he saw all the Crappies Dale and I were catching...same colors were working as the Sun was in and out...same ratio of dinks to keepers, but I did get 1 that was just barely short of 15 inches (I couldn't squeeze that extra 1/8th inch). 
We caught a few females that still hadn't dropped eggs yet and males that were still in their Penguin colors. When the shadows fell I broke out the GLOW stuff and almost every cast Dale and I caught a Crappie or had a bite...it's going to be interesting how the glow works at 4am!
Talked to a buddy who said the water temp was 70 degrees exactly, from the humps to the beach!

Paul, 
A guy fishing the Wednesday Night Bass Tourney was on your spot from today and was just killing Fish! They looked like Nice Bass Too...just as the sun was going down!

I saw about 20 Channels caught and a HUGE carp....the marina Crappie bite seemed slow everywhere else!

Passed Steve and his Boy Aaron, as we were leaving...hopefully he'll have a good report on 'gills.


----------



## golive

It was nice to meet you also Doc. Everyone who knows him already knows that Doc is a super nice person, and will talk fishing with anyone even if he has been on the lake all day and is ready to go home. If you ever do decide to go out night fishing and want some company I will go any weekend.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Ok boys, here is a quick couple pics.

Monday evening got out late but picked at some crappies missed an eye bite or two.

Tuesday morning had my buoy there overnight and went right to the fish it wasn't long till I had the 25incher. Took a while but I picked the 18 after that. Then came mr. sea nymph who came as soon as the net hit the water the second time. I know he is a regular but seriously so disrespectful I had to duck tape my mouth to keep it shut.... Had my bouy out drove past it at about 15 mph twice, circled my boat. Then anchored about 30 yds from me?!?!? So I gave up on that. Went to my numbers on the RB and what do ya know ole sea nymph is right up my butt again so I do the right thing. Start the ole 4 horse and do some circles around him. Great he goes to the marina. So I move to some deep structure (note about a 30ft. diameter area 16ft.) Well who shows up after I pull eye number three (21in) into the boat. Trolling with his lines about 20ft. from my boat 3 times. WOW! haha at least his net didn't hit the water at all. All fish came on jigs! Also pulled a lot of crappies lots of borderline 9's but kept a half dozen of good 10-11's!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Come on, Jonny, "Paylaking" is a long tradition out on ole' CJ. Consider it a compliment!  I used to get followed around a bit but most people don't know my new boat yet. Actually 30 yards apart is a long way compared to how we used to do it when there were actually a lot of boats out there.

I was out for about 3 hours this morning. One nice 21" Walleye who actually hit it like he meant it. Two short Walleyes, some itty, bitty, kitties and Lord knows how many Crappies of all sizes up to 12 inches. All went back in the drink for another day.

My schedule is open so I'll be back tomorrow and Sunday. See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Haven`t forgotten you, blueboat 98, soon after the 4th of July if that is convienant, sir...would LOVE to get with cj polecat and yourself and take a 3D view of our past "efforts". And perhaps punch a walleye or 2 in the jaw...


Lowell, I have (60) 250lb tie straps for you...Downtime (Paul) bought some for his "Projects"...let me know when you want them and I'll bring them to the lake!


----------



## Intimidator

Nice "Keitech" Gators there Jonny! 
It's too bad that a kid from Spfld who lives at the Big lake has CJ figured out enough that he can come down, catch Crappie and Walleye, whenever he wants, and a Crusty Old "Regular" has to resort to Pay-Laking a NEW High School grad!
I think I would be ashamed if I ever did that to someone...that is just PATHETIC...learn the Dang lake and the fish...idiot!!!


I went out today from 4 am til noon....started off on the Cajun Flats and caught several dink Crappie and a couple keepers with the GLOW stuff...it really works Around 4:30 I switched over to the 3.8" swimmers for Walleye and caught 2 before I left at 5:30, 1 went 21 and the other went 22...I gave them all back to Mother CJ since the freezer is full!
Went to the Marina and continued using the GLOW stuff until the sun broke over the trees....it was 1 Crappie after another, the bad part was the number of dinks to Keeper is growing....to some people it still doesn't matter, their keeping whatever they catch....NO RANGERS IN SIGHT!
A buddy from work caught a nice 19.5 inch 4.72 lb Smallie and after I took his pic, measured it , and weighed it, he released it unharmed!
Got tired of catching dinks and went to the Cliffs...used the sun colors and tore up more dinks....went back to the Marina and had Lunch with Paul and his buddy, then finished up a 100+ Crappie day with more dinks!
I still have only caught 1 Cat all year...maybe the jinx is over!!!LOL
CJ has plenty of healthy 8-10 inch Crappies, needing cover, when they find the NEW stuff....wait til next years spawn!!


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> number of dinks to Keeper is growing....to some people it still doesn't matter, their keeping whatever they catch....NO RANGERS IN SIGHT!


Has anyone ever called the 1-800-POACHER line to report, or just the park rangers? I would think if calling the number maybe it will be tracked. The more calls they get, the more pressure they put on??? Maybe that's just wishful thinking

I spent Thursday evening in the marina with my sons. Not much was being caught and the small one I saw caught were being put back at least. Lots of cigarette butts out there though!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Thank You Sir Intimidator; we shall need them shortly. Like just before adding water...would be my guess part of your declining "slab" to "dink" ratio is the spawned "big girls" are heading out into deeper waters...


Exactly...the last of the BIGGIES are male.....the LARGE Ladies have retreated to the depths to heal and then feed in a week or so! They are hanging on the drop-offs from 12-16 feet, with the feed-bags on and just waiting for a little energy!


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Has anyone ever called the 1-800-POACHER line to report, or just the park rangers? I would think if calling the number maybe it will be tracked. The more calls they get, the more pressure they put on??? Maybe that's just wishful thinking
> 
> 
> I've called and left messages, I've called Bryon and the Park office (they are always busy and will check it out when they can). The Bait Shop and Restaurant gets to see the illegal catches daily, right in front of their shops.
> AverageJoe actually stopped a ranger in the Marina and showed/told him people that had dinks and he said he'd check it out and turned around and just left the Marina!
> There were 8 Rangers for CJ...now 2, I have yet to see one going around checking catches and you know how much I am out there!...supposedly this is all due to budget cuts....Heck if they wrote tickets, they'd have plenty of cash for awhile!


----------



## downtime8763

Out yesterday (6/8) from about 8am till 2pm) a lot of dink crappie 3+ keepers is all a couple of smallies (all returned).Water was in the low 70's and the wind was not bad till after lunch at the marina.If the rangers would check all the fishermen for a week at cj the fines alone would fund all activities,salaries and even be able to put trash can where needed.I vented as well and feel better !!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Out yesterday (6/8) from about 8am till 2pm) a lot of dink crappie 3+ keepers is all a couple of smallies (all returned).Water was in the low 70's and the wind was not bad till after lunch at the marina.If the rangers would check all the fishermen for a week at cj the fines alone would fund all activities,salaries and even be able to put trash can where needed.I vented as well and feel better !!!!!


Hey Paul, Thanks! I finally remembered what I wanted to Vent on!

They took all the dag-gone trash cans away so they don't have to dump them anymore! 
They took all the trash cans from around the MBR, by the docks, and the rest rooms, took several from the Marina also...heck, it's bad enough that alot of people don't use them anyway, but those of us that do or pick up after others have no place to put trash....THANK YOU to the idiot who dreamed this up!
Sometimes it just makes me wonder if I am part of the few that still have common sense or if I'm just OLD and Stupid because I have not changed with the times.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Dad and I got on the lake around 7 yesterday morning. We left the house at 5:40 but dad had to go to mixin & fixins first, the day started out slow with 4 keeper gills and 1 16.5 eye. Moved out to the humps and picked up a keeper crappie some more gills and 1 lm-11" that went back, we moved 1 more time and first drift I got a 19" gator and dad had a 14" one 7' of water. Next drift I had a big one on and it came off right under the boat, we ended up getting 8 eyes with 3 being keepers Dad got a 19.5" eye bluegills,crappie,1 perch,lm and some small cats. Dad got first fish, most fish, and biggest so he had his best day ever at CJ , all fish were got on a jig and 1/2 a nightcrawler.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Dad and I got on the lake around 7 yesterday morning. We left the house at 5:40 but dad had to go to mixin & fixins first, the day started out slow with 4 keeper gills and 1 16.5 eye. Moved out to the humps and picked up a keeper crappie some more gills and 1 lm-11" that went back, we moved 1 more time and first drift I got a 19" gator and dad had a 14" one 7' of water. Next drift I had a big one on and it came off right under the boat, we ended up getting 8 eyes with 3 being keepers Dad got a 19.5" eye bluegills,crappie,1 perch,lm and some small cats. Dad got first fish, most fish, and biggest so he had his best day ever at CJ , all fish were got on a jig and 1/2 a nightcrawler.


Congrats Rusty! Sounds like you and your Father had a very Blessed day! VERY NICE!

Did you happen to get the water temps??


----------



## walleyejigger

Intimidator said:


> Congrats Rusty! Sounds like you and your Father had a very Blessed day! VERY NICE!
> 
> Did you happen to get the water temps??


water temp was 74 when i left the cgp at 10.30 today . left befor the havoc started . just 3 gills and 1 dink crappie


----------



## BlueBoat98

You had enough havoc when that guy almost hit you at the ramp when he was launching! After you saw Troy Dave and me catching nothing on the roadbed he went North and I went East. Pulled up beside Crappie Hunter who reported some short Walleyes. After a while I found three nice ones, a 17 and two 19s. 1/16 oz pink jig with 1/3 to 1/2 nightcrawler. In all modesty, these fish were biting so lightly that a whole lot of folks would not have even felt the bite before they spit it out. I never felt the third one, just saw the line move about an inch in the "wrong" direction. Dave came back down near me but we didn't talk again. I saw at least one nice Walleye go into Crappie Hunter's boat before I left.

I was going to clean those fish but then gave them away to those old guys who have been fishing off the back side of the courtesy dock all week. They were so surprised and happy about it that it was more fun than having a fish dinner! I actually have to work all week so I'll be back on Saturday.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## cjpolecat

They did put dumpsters in most locations, not convient like we like, but they can't steal them now.CJP


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> They did put dumpsters in most locations, not convient like we like, but they can't steal them now.CJP


I guess I'll have to look for the dumpsters and see where they are!!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Saturday Night with SpfldBassGuy and Dale for some night fishing, we fished from 8pm til midnight! 
Dale was in rare form due to an earlier nap and talked all night long...you would have thought that he had just drank 15 Mountain Dews because he did not stop talking ALL NIGHT LONG...it got so bad that I just started laughing and kept laughing most of the night!
Needless to say we didn't get a whole lot of fishing done and neither of us managed to catch anything and went home with a "earthy smell" about us!
Steve caught 2 nice LM and missed another Big SM and LM and was upset that the "Rock Gods" at CJ are starting to COLLECT on all the "tributes" that he got out of paying earlier in the year!
It was a beautiful night and nice to at least get out and laugh for awhile...AND TO SPEND ALL NIGHT JUST TALKING WITH MY BOY!

Dale and I went back out Sunday Evening from 5:30 til 8 and again the Marina was slow...we managed a Nice 15 inch LM and several dink Crappies and that was about it...I think it's about over for the Marina and Crappie until next year!


----------



## EnonEye

Out for the sunrise service Saturday, just a perfectly beautiful morning, off the water by 10. Caught lots n lots of craps, a real healthy 13" smallie, same size bucketmouth, and a 3lb gator that was healthy enough to go a round or two with any eye from Mother Erie. Surprising how many craps in tuxes we got still in shallow which leads me to believe there's still a few stragglers out there looking to drop eggs.
Everything caught on jigs n paddeltails and a beetlespin in acid rain, bluegill, male perch and sexy shad colors. The fish were very active and feed bags on, it was a blast. Homebrew invited the gator home for supper and he accepted. 
Water temp has dropped 10 degrees in a week, down to 70 now so if we keep up with these 50-something nights the feed bags should stay on for another week or two and the fish relatively easy to find. Once again I'm impressed with the quality and health of all these fish, just getting better all the time it seems. Almost forgot, hooked a huge snapper, felt him hit (much like a crappie) had him on for a few seconds just enough to see him surface and luckily he dropped the lure and swam, off thank goodness. He was B_I_G, gave me big "fish" for the day LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Congrats guys!
You and Homebrew sure have had Mother CJ figured out lately! Seems like you both are also very proficient with swimmers of all kinds! NICE!

Alot of the Male Crappie will stay behind and guard nests until the fry hatch...then they're off to rest and feed and lose their spawning colors!






EnonEye said:


> Out for the sunrise service Saturday, just a perfectly beautiful morning, off the water by 10. Caught lots n lots of craps, a real healthy 13" smallie, same size bucketmouth, and a 3lb gator that was healthy enough to go a round or two with any eye from Mother Erie. Surprising how many craps in tuxes we got still in shallow which leads me to believe there's still a few stragglers out there looking to drop eggs.
> Everything caught on jigs n paddeltails and a beetlespin in acid rain, bluegill, male perch and sexy shad colors. The fish were very active and feed bags on, it was a blast. Homebrew invited the gator home for supper and he accepted.
> Water temp has dropped 10 degrees in a week, down to 70 now so if we keep up with these 50-something nights the feed bags should stay on for another week or two and the fish relatively easy to find. Once again I'm impressed with the quality and health of all these fish, just getting better all the time it seems. Almost forgot, hooked a huge snapper, felt him hit (much like a crappie) had him on for a few seconds just enough to see him surface and luckily he dropped the lure and swam, off thank goodness. He was B_I_G, gave me big "fish" for the day LOL


----------



## Doctor

I got on the lake around 7am on Sunday, threw the castnet all around the MBR with nothing to show so headed to the hump area looking for Blueboat98 three boats were hovered around a marker, I don't know Mike's new boat so I headed to the the North end.

Worked the area in front of Goose Island then headed South along the railroad bed, managed 8 fish couple of dinks the rest were 5# showing signs of the spawn approaching for the channels, water temp was 76.3 degrees.

Noticed that the boats were starting to pickup around 10am and saw a boat park right in the area that I was dragging baits pulled out the binoculars and looked at the boat and it was the Watercraft officer sitting in stealth mode, he was glassing me at the time so I waved and he waved back, I pulled the trolling motor still chuckling at the officer glassing me and headed to the MBR, 8 boats were trying to get in the water so glad I pulled off early.

North end of the lake showed signs that it was turning over about halfway back to Goose Island, seemed kind of early for that to happen, but there was a lot of stuff in the water back there floating.

Doc


----------



## [email protected]

Fought through the boat ramp circus around 2P yesterday. I wish they could segregate lanes for fisherman and recreational boaters. 

My daughter fished for about an hour while I replaced crappie nibbles. She managed 2 dink crappie shallow and 1 10"er about 7' deep using purple glitter and pink glitter tubes of her choice before her uncle picked her up to take her tubing. I trolled a couple more passes in the no wake area and managed a couple of dinks then decided to get a jump on the pull out cluster and left aroun 4:30. Will be arriving at daybreak and pulling out a 10A next time.


----------



## Intimidator

Great Pic! That SMILE makes it all worth the hassle!




[email protected] said:


> Fought through the boat ramp circus around 2P yesterday. I wish they could segregate lanes for fisherman and recreational boaters.
> 
> My daughter fished for about an hour while I replaced crappie nibbles. She managed 2 dink crappie shallow and 1 10"er about 7' deep using purple glitter and pink glitter tubes of her choice before her uncle picked her up to take her tubing. I trolled a couple more passes in the no wake area and managed a couple of dinks then decided to get a jump on the pull out cluster and left aroun 4:30. Will be arriving at daybreak and pulling out a 10A next time.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Doctor said:


> I got on the lake around 7am on Sunday, threw the castnet all around the MBR with nothing to show so headed to the hump area looking for Blueboat98 three boats were hovered around a marker, I don't know Mike's new boat so I headed to the the North end.
> 
> 
> 
> Doc


Doc, 

That was me, Troy Dave, and walleyejigger catching nothing. The new Blueboat is a 19' Blue and White Sylvan. We waved at your aircraft carrier as you made the turn north. I saw the Watercraft guy go tearing after someone just as they came out of the ramps. I think the guy started his hole shot way too deep in the no-wake zone. Now that the buoys are finally in place I guess they can do that.

Pondfin - 10:00 departure is a good idea. You can generally keep your sanity up to about 11:00 but don't get close to Noon.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## kschupp

BlueBoat98 said:


> Doc,
> 
> Pondfin - 10:00 departure is a good idea. You can generally keep your sanity up to about 11:00 but don't get close to Noon.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


 X1 for me. I normally try to get off the water by 11 am. The pleasure boaters are usually still nursing their hanghovers at that time.


----------



## Doctor

Mike the sun was in my eyes so I couldn't see anybody or tell what kind of boats were on that spot sorry I missed the wave, I'll catch you next time I'm out there...........Doc


----------



## cjbrown

[email protected] said:


> Fought through the boat ramp circus around 2P yesterday. I wish they could segregate lanes for fisherman and recreational boaters.
> 
> My daughter fished for about an hour while I replaced crappie nibbles. She managed 2 dink crappie shallow and 1 10"er about 7' deep using purple glitter and pink glitter tubes of her choice before her uncle picked her up to take her tubing. I trolled a couple more passes in the no wake area and managed a couple of dinks then decided to get a jump on the pull out cluster and left aroun 4:30. Will be arriving at daybreak and pulling out a 10A next time.



Thats what it is all about, right there. Give her a big ole high five.


----------



## Shaggy

Pink hat...Pink life jacket...Pink rod...Pink reel. How cute is that? Give a big hug as well!


----------



## Intimidator

No meeting this morning so I had a early fishing trip...went to the Marina at 4:30am and threw the glow stuff til dawn, only picked up 7 dink Crappie and 2 LM that both were less that 12 inches. 
Left for Bass Cove and started heaving the Black and Blue Chatter and was rewarded with a nice 16 inch smallie and then a few casts later another Smallie that went 18 inches.
As the Sun started up I moved to the Cajun Country and started looking for Crappie....threw the glow stuff again, and still only managed a few small Males...put on a 3.5" Pumpkin Pepper Chart and caught 2 dink "Baby" Gators that went about 12 inches.
I kinda got fed up with all the dinks for 1 day so I just decide to go to work at about 8am!

Talked with Debra and she will let me know by the end of the week when she can come up!
She is also looking at hopefully the same storage areas that have been used before for the cover!:

There will also NOT be a New slot or size limit for BASS at CJ until the ODNR can determine why the Population is growing and the size of CJ Bass is rising...I gave her my ideas (NEW unexplained cover plenty of food, good spawns,) but they want to research it!

CJ also received Extra Baby Gators this year, due to a good hatchery year...she'll know the exact number by the time she comes up!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## easytobeme03

Reminder,, reguardless of where cover is dropped, dropping it below the heat of summer good oxygen water levels, will pretty much render it useless for a year round advantage to the fish population


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Am awaiting a chance to personally thank the "Gator Queen" for ODNR`s willingness to allow us to place cover slightly deeper this time; THAT alone will make "accidentally" finding the newer cover atleast 5X less likely and allow us a bit more freedom to experiment. Sir Intimidator a heavy burden will fall upon your shoulders; perhaps unfairly we are counting on you to "bring your `A` game" and press the home court advantage. Again, those 4 submerged springs are HIGH VALUE targets with potential `payback` all out of proportion to the effort to get even a minimum of cover on; even 10 PVC attractors on or even close to each WILL make a SIGNIFICANT difference...


With the number of people we have, and the locations that have been picked out by them, it looks as though the cover that you build will have to go towards the Springs...Every one else has a nice area that is close to deep water but remains above the thermocline.
We have 1 builder that is allowing us to place the cover for him so we may have a few extra PVC to put towards the Springs....but like Don said, it doesn't look like we'll be able to have enough to do the deeper water at this time...maybe next year!


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Reminder,, reguardless of where cover is dropped, dropping it below the heat of summer good oxygen water levels, will pretty much render it useless for a year round advantage to the fish population


And the way things are going...we may be dealing with the thermocline soon and for a long while!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Most springs with any real "flow" are heavily oxygenated and at a constant 56 degrees F ALL year long; they in effect allow a "depression" or deeper dip in the normally static (flat) thermocline. At the height of the "dog days of summer" that much cooler water is THE coldest water in the lake. 2 of them are at 20 fow and 2 are at 25 fow. BTW; luckily no one ice fishes CJ...otherwise you`d see a shanty town magically appear above them.


Agreed! 
This is "Good" water in the heat! Whatever we have left of the PVC you can put there...I agree it would be beneficial in the deep! Several of my "Tree" are 6 ft, that would mean that the tops would be in about 14 foot and with the oxygen levels the fish should still hang out in the "branches" especially after it also gets a coat of oxygen producing algae!

The "Cliffs" are also a high oxygen area due to the constant flow...to bad structure can't be placed there!{Evil Laugh-out loud}


----------



## scooterJ

has anyone been catching any walleye ????? im ready to catch some:B


----------



## spfldbassguy

Maybe I'll be able to get out later this morning and see what I can come up with. Hopefully a nice huge catfish that I can show a pic of Brent so he/she can go tell some friends where to find his tasty lures,lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected]

My 2 cents on dropping deep cover....I think it's a good idea. I catch a lot of fish early and late in the year in the 20-25' range. There is very limited structure at this depth in CJ (well the whole lake for that matter). Finding structure, even if small, does seem to concentrate fish. There are times during the year when shallower structure isn't producing and the only way to find concentrations of fish is to find the deeper structure or search open water for individual fish. We have 4 seasons, fish will be different depths in each season. Having structure at different depths helps concentrate fish making them easier to catch. I have even seen bass on beds in 19' on camera in CJ.

Structure does not grow bigger fish...it just gives a target to make them easier to catch.


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> My 2 cents on dropping deep cover....I think it's a good idea. I catch a lot of fish early and late in the year in the 20-25' range. There is very limited structure at this depth in CJ (well the whole lake for that matter). Finding structure, even if small, does seem to concentrate fish. There are times during the year when shallower structure isn't producing and the only way to find concentrations of fish is to find the deeper structure or search open water for individual fish. We have 4 seasons, fish will be different depths in each season. Having structure at different depths helps concentrate fish making them easier to catch. I have even seen bass on beds in 19' on camera in CJ.
> 
> Structure does not grow bigger fish...it just gives a target to make them easier to catch.



Structure/Cover does grow bigger fish and it does have a downside that if it is found by a "Catcher" then they will harvest from it and not move anywhere else until it stops producing! 
There are "Fishermen" who realize what these "Projects" are all about and will take very little from these areas and allow the cover to do what it was meant to do! 
I have been keeping an eye on various areas of cover for almost 5 years now, their locations have never been given out, and everything we suspected they would do, has happened...and I have NEVER taken 1fish from these areas! 

Christmas trees, Brush Blocks, etc allow fry and small fish to GROW in all the limbs and needles, same with "Minnow Condos"! 
On the outskirts of this cover you can normally find smaller predators waiting for one of those small fish to panic and move from the protection and then they are food...we have found that once the cover was added and once perch and other smaller fish started using it that the Gators and Bass started making regular runs to this cover even though it was out of their normal habitat and hunting areas.
Recent additions of Minnow Condos in areas that Bass normally roam, have been producing smaller Bass that are using this as cover and a feeding area.
Larger PVC and Hardwood "Trees" have been holding 4-8 inch Crappies and Smaller Bass and sometimes Larger Predators come to these areas to pick off a easy meal if they hadn't been successful on the night-time Shad massacre.
In CJ when fish feel "comfortable" in their size and that they aren't going to be an easy meal for most fish, they start patrolling the Lake in huge schools of WB, Walleye, Crappie, and Bass following the schools of shad. Once they are full they will rest in areas that they feel comfortable or suspend in open water.
Until then, they stay mostly in an area that offers protection/cover and food!

The problem we have is the original cover in CJ is now mostly gone, with the drawdowns for the Marina and MBR, the water plants died, the rest of the structure broke, rotted, etc and the Lake was left with mainly rocks and a few stumps.
The "Projects" have added considerable cover and the late night escapades of others has added even more....but you have 2200 acres of water to try and "help out"!
Alot of the Christmas Trees from the first year are now just a few main branches...these were GREAT areas that need to be re-inforced with PVC and more permanent Cover. The Main problem is that there are so many GOOD areas, but The Friends Of CJ are limited in $$, how much they can make, and manpower/boats to put it in! And since this will be the last LEGAL drop for awhile...the DEEP areas other than hopefully the Springs will have to wait for a couple years!

You are right about the seasonal patterns and variety of depths fish will use...that's why alot of the cover is place in areas that provide year-around possibilities for the fish! The Whole South End of the Lake from the beach to the Dam, is off limits to LEGAL projects due to the Dam and Walleye nets....that is an area that at least needs rock piles or concrete piles, but until The State can find the $$, it will just have to be a big open water hunting ground!

Oh!....and PVC and Plastic crates/skids, etc, if they are done RIGHT....since They FILL with water, AND AS SOON as it has a nice covering of Algae...become ALMOST invisible, to all but the most keen fisherman!


----------



## [email protected]

If structure grew bigger fish, fish farms would place it in their grow out ponds. Cover is a little different.

Christmas trees are great but their lifespan is very short. Rockpiles and Stickups have limited attraction but do work just as you described Intimidator...and make a great target that is pretty tough to hide from a bottom imaging fishfinder  

Permanent "bushy" cover is what is needed most to take the place of vegetation. Dense cover, not structure, can increase the survival rate of small fish and provides the most benefits but is also the most expensive and difficult to construct. I'd love to see some examples of permanent dense bushy cover that is cheap to construct and ideally is snag resistant. 

I've seen the new bush style attractors in catalogs...I think this is getting closer to what vegetation provides. I thought about making some "bushes" out of polyethylene tubing. It's like $80 for 1000FT enough to make probably 5 or so using a 2 Liter bottle with holes drilled in it to run the tubing through then fill with sand to sink. These would be easy to transport and place too.

The bowling alley off of Bechtle donated some bowling balls to me. FYI They said they had plenty to give away at the time. I took 10' pieces of pvc and cut each into 4 equal pieces then drilled holes in the bowling balls with a rotobroach bit and Gorilla Glued them in. Over 5' tall and snag free...a poor man's Bill Dance Porcupine.


----------



## [email protected]

What CJ really needs are some water level stabilized ponds in the North end for vegetation and spawning grounds to offset some of the effects of drawdown....anybody got a spare million laying around?


----------



## Doctor

Wow those look awesome.


----------



## easytobeme03

ALOT of fishermen on C.J. have been fishing for years and have been using electronics for years, it doesnt take a genius to learn how to read one nor does it take a lifetime of trial and error


----------



## easytobeme03

why is it SOME people get a single idea in their head then no matter what is said or pointed out they can only see their original thought. Hmmmmm blinders kill peoples chain of cohesive thought ,, just my vent .. sorry


----------



## chuck71

[email protected] said:


> If structure grew bigger fish, fish farms would place it in their grow out ponds. Cover is a little different.
> 
> Christmas trees are great but their lifespan is very short. Rockpiles and Stickups have limited attraction but do work just as you described Intimidator...and make a great target that is pretty tough to hide from a bottom imaging fishfinder
> 
> Permanent "bushy" cover is what is needed most to take the place of vegetation. Dense cover, not structure, can increase the survival rate of small fish and provides the most benefits but is also the most expensive and difficult to construct. I'd love to see some examples of permanent dense bushy cover that is cheap to construct and ideally is snag resistant.
> 
> I've seen the new bush style attractors in catalogs...I think this is getting closer to what vegetation provides. I thought about making some "bushes" out of polyethylene tubing. It's like $80 for 1000FT enough to make probably 5 or so using a 2 Liter bottle with holes drilled in it to run the tubing through then fill with sand to sink. These would be easy to transport and place too.
> 
> The bowling alley off of Bechtle donated some bowling balls to me. FYI They said they had plenty to give away at the time. I took 10' pieces of pvc and cut each into 4 equal pieces then drilled holes in the bowling balls with a rotobroach bit and Gorilla Glued them in. Over 5' tall and snag free...a poor man's Bill Dance Porcupine.


I like! Have a good place for a couple of those.


----------



## [email protected]

Lowell, PVC has a specific gravity of l1.16 to 1.3 whereas water is 1. This is why sonar has a hard time "seeing" PVC, but it does produce a shadow...usually the anchor used is seen with shadows above/around it. ABS plastic is even more invisible as it has a specific gravity of 1.04 or so.


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> The bowling alley off of Bechtle donated some bowling balls to me. FYI They said they had plenty to give away at the time. I took 10' pieces of pvc and cut each into 4 equal pieces then drilled holes in the bowling balls with a rotobroach bit and Gorilla Glued them in. Over 5' tall and snag free...a poor man's Bill Dance Porcupine.


I think Shaggy is making ALOT of these for the drop also, the last time I talked with him he was somehow setting them in concrete, maybe like stake beds??? 
That's the killer for Projects like this...trying to find the material without costing the people doing the work alot of money....I am having a terrible time trying to find Plastic Milk Crates to finish my last 3 Condos!

We do have alot of Brush Piles and Trees that were hardwood and some of Lowells Osage Orange...I personally know of ALOT of OAK and Locust that went in after IKE!
I have been noticing alot more people fishing off docked boats in the Marina and certain areas...when we went to investigate we saw the reason...they have stacks of C-trees everywhere...the good thing is that they only attract the BIG fish during the Spawn and are useful for the small fish until they degrade (normally after 1 year).
Some people are using strips of PVC (siding, etc) and turning it into "Brushy/Bushy" Cover...there is even a company who makes it just for fish cover...Man, that would be alot of work and is VERY expensive to buy!

You are Correct, Natural Vegetation is Key!
Underwater Grass is starting to grow by Whisky Island and in a couple coves...we need some OTHER Kinds of Stuff to Start growing again...especially in water or Coves that are deep enough to sustain it through Winter draw-downs but has DEEP water nearby to contain it's growth! This was how it was before the MBR draw-down and it can work again with no scheduled projects in the future for CJ!

Anyone that doubts Rock piles or Concrete piles only needs to go and fish ALUM...they have 6ft tall piles/plateaus that hold numerous SM Bass...normally Bass are territorial but these piles are attracting crawdads and other food and the Smallies are behaving and enjoying a good meal at the "Smallie restaurant and motel"! The South end of CJ would be perfect for Structure like this...deeper, cooler, flow, and highly oxygenated. Most of the piles at ALUM are in 12-22 foot of water and right next to deeper areas!

What we and others have seen with the PVC, is that if tubes are used and fill with water and then it gets a HEAVY coat of Algae...it absorbs ALL of the signal from electronics! The only thing that will give it away is the BASE...if the BASE is put in a Rocky area, it also becomes part of the Landscape.
A couple weeks ago a friend of mine took me out to try his NEW 360...we could not pick up ANY of the older PVC at all, with sonar or radar...sometimes you could see a SMALL ROCK with fish around it and other times when the base had sunk in the muck or had silted in, you couldn't SEE anything...except fish that looked like they were suspending!
That's why I sand my PVC very heavy and in different directions with 60 grit, the deeper the Algae can grip, the heavier the covering!

I think of Structure and Cover as 2 totally different things...normally in a lake the Structure is permanent like ledges, cliffs, rocks, creek beds, channels, tressels, bridges, etc....to me, cover is the grass, pads, trees, stumps, fence posts, or man-made stuff that can be added, can decay, or go away!
We've recently seen what happens when a lake is void of most of it's cover...the fishing, except for Gators, suffered severely! 

I have to give credit where credit is due!
After Ike blew through, Lowell was THE VERY FIRST PERSON, that I heard, who talked about organizing a group, to use all of that fallen wood to benefit CJ. 
We have made a few "errors", but anyone with "Common Sense" has to agree that these "Projects" have GREATLY benefitted CJ and the fishing!
Also, the size and creel limit on Crappie, the Great Spawns, and the lack of any major Shad Kill has allowed CJ to re-establish itself faster than normal.
If we can get more natural vegetation growing along with a Great Cover drop this year, I think CJ can "weather" a MAJOR shad kill...we have seen the increase of Perch, shiners, and other baitfish, that have been allowed to make a comeback since all the predators are keying in on different sizes of yearly shad!

The ONLY decline that I see...is the Gator fishing! Gone are the years when CJ gets 500,000 fingerlings...CJ's numbers are cut in half...and she still gets more than any other Gator Lake! 
Most of the GOOD Gator fishermen are still going to get their catches...they may see things get tougher, but the ones who will suffer will be the occasional fishermen who doesn't understand the lake or the patterns of the CJ Gators. And yes, there will still be those that get lucky while fishing for Crappie, Cats, etc, and get one...but actually going out and targeting them will be tougher for the normal person!

People who share ideas, wisdom, and thoughts about a lake, can make a major difference in improving the lake AND their own fishing!
The amount of Wisdom about this lake, from the fishermen that post on this thread is amazing! I can list names of the people that know CJ as well or even better than I do! All ANYONE has to do is ask a general question and you can learn from "the years of experience"! 
We have a ODNR MANAGER and Fish Biologist that did her doctorate ON CJ...she has scuba dived CJ and studied it...CJ is "Her Baby"...and "The Gator Queen" herself, will be coming up soon to talk with anyone who wants to share her knowledge!
My take on fishing is...IF YOU KNOW A LAKE, UNDERSTAND A LAKE, KNOW THE FISH, AND UNDERSTAND PATTERNS...you will catch fish!
IF YOU TAKE TIME TO LEARN THESE THINGS...you will find that you also will take ownership in that lake and try to help it out in any way you can to make it even better! IMHO, this is what fishing is, and how it should be!
How's that for a rant!LOL
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## downtime8763

Pondfin,
If they have any old bowling pins along with the balls they could be sank as well to give the fish something to do in the winter.


----------



## [email protected]

Intimidator, I haven't been catching nearly as many eyes the last two years...I thought it was just me. It used to be you could limit in an hour and 25" fish weren't uncommon. Also, a few years ago, I had located some nice brush piles that produced tons of fish, one of which is still there but it hasn't been producing as well...I'm blaming the friends of CJ....I think you guys building mansions all over the lake have caused my fish to move out of their shacks!

The smallmouth have remained about the same though I've caught more smaller fish than usual this year while still getting my yearly 4 lber. I hope this is sign of better smallmouth fishing to come. I think CJ is fairly unique as a smallmouth fishery...I'll take a fight with smallie over a largemouth any day.

I give props to the minimum size limit on the crappie...This year, I've been catching a lot of 10" fish. In previous years, I caught a lot of 7s with 12-15s mixed in. I haven't caught any 15+ fish this year but I simply haven't fished as much so this may be the reason.

I don't know how we've missed each other...Tin Guppy is the only one I've met from the forum out fishing. Keep an eye out for a bluegray glitter rocket with a Johnson motor and give me a wave. I'd love to meet some of you guys.


----------



## BlueBoat98

My kind of fishing this morning. Almost all alone, nice breeze creating a chop. Pulled three nice Walleyes in 2.5 hours along with various shorties, Crappies and Gills. No kitties at all this morning! The Crappies have definitely slowed down but then I'm really not fishing for them. Water temp still in low 70's.

I'll be back out early tomorrow and Sunday. Stuff to do at home but gotta get in a few hours.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> I don't know how we've missed each other...Tin Guppy is the only one I've met from the forum out fishing. Keep an eye out for a bluegray glitter rocket with a Johnson motor and give me a wave. I'd love to meet some of you guys.




I'll post when Debra comes up to look over the Drop areas and to meet everyone, normally we have a "Meet and Greet" about noonish, at the Marina restaurant, so everyone can talk, LIE, etc!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> My kind of fishing this morning. Almost all alone, nice breeze creating a chop. Pulled three nice Walleyes in 2.5 hours along with various shorties, Crappies and Gills. No kitties at all this morning! The Crappies have definitely slowed down but then I'm really not fishing for them. Water temp still in low 70's.
> 
> I'll be back out early tomorrow and Sunday. Stuff to do at home but gotta get in a few hours.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC



It's amazing how Friday's are so quiet, then on the weekends after the non-fishermen wake up...all heck breaks loose!

Congrats on the Gators...any size or just good eaters?

The water temp is sure gonna climb over the next week! We need alot of rain to flush CJ or the thermocline will start forming already!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> I think Shaggy is making ALOT of these for the drop also, the last time I talked with him he was somehow setting them in concrete, maybe like stake beds???


I was but the cost became prohibitive. Someone earlier had mentioned bowling balls but with me living as far away as I do I couldn't assemble them till I got there and I feared there would be a lot of drying time for the glue and I don't know of a glue I could count on to hold up under water. What I am doing now is about the same thing but vertical. A 40" length of 1-1/2" PVC vertically in 40# of concrete like a tree trunk. Then 24 spines coming out like branches. I'm making 46 of them.

I see Intimidator mentioned sanding the PVC. I've read where coating the PVC in buttermilk and letting it dry in the sun before sinking is the best and quickest way to get algae growth but I don't want to go to all this work and wind up with an algae problem. Anyone know if this is truly a good way to go? Maybe the article meant use buttermilk after sanding although it didn't mention that.


----------



## Intimidator

Sorry Shaggy....but you have alot of sanding ahead of you! I have extra 60 grit if you need it!
Let your wife use the buttermilk for pancakes or you can use it to soak the fish before plunging them in the batter!




Shaggy said:


> I was but the cost became prohibitive. Someone earlier had mentioned bowling balls but with me living as far away as I do I couldn't assemble them till I got there and I feared there would be a lot of drying time for the glue and I don't know of a glue I could count on to hold up under water. What I am doing now is about the same thing but vertical. A 40" length of 1-1/2" PVC vertically in 40# of concrete like a tree trunk. Then 24 spines coming out like branches. I'm making 46 of them.
> 
> I see Intimidator mentioned sanding the PVC. I've read where coating the PVC in buttermilk and letting it dry in the sun before sinking is the best and quickest way to get algae growth but I don't want to go to all this work and wind up with an algae problem. Anyone know if this is truly a good way to go? Maybe the article meant use buttermilk after sanding although it didn't mention that.


----------



## cyberfox2200

as far as glue for the pvc just in my own experience i use straight pvc glue no primer on all my pvc and its in a 150 gallon reef saltwater aquarium for over 2 years no dead fish.believe me some of these fish cost me over 200 bucks i wouldnt risk it. as for holding up it hasnt leaked yet and its plumbed into a 1200 gph pump so its def got pressure. the glue is non toxic after it dries


----------



## cyberfox2200

and as far as algea goes it will happen naturally.especially with the farmers dumping nitrates into the fields it runs off into buck creek and into the lake i dont believe you would have to do much to start algea on some pvc. cj is high in trates as i have tested it myself it also is high in silica which algea strives off of as well.


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> and as far as algea goes it will happen naturally.especially with the farmers dumping nitrates into the fields it runs off into buck creek and into the lake i dont believe you would have to do much to start algea on some pvc. cj is high in trates as i have tested it myself it also is high in silica which algea strives off of as well.


Yep! The main thing saving CJ from all the problems that GLSM has, is the lack of people building all around the lake and the N end before the lake still has alot of natural grass, etc, that helps to use and filter alot of the fertilizer before it gets to CJ...enough makes it in to make it a very fertile lake for organisms that fish need to survive. CJ is also alot deeper and flushes well when we get rain which also helps to keep things in balance....just like a beautiful "high end" salt water tank!

With the PVC, if you do not sand it, it takes forever to get algae to stick and build up a nice thick coat due to it being so smooth and slick


----------



## Troy Dave

I really get tired of the farmer getting blasted for all the water quality problems in every body of water in the state. There was another post from NE Ohio blaming farmers for alge in the Maumee. I don't deny that agricultural runnoff can be a problem in some areas but farmers are not out slinging fertilizer with reckless abandon. Residential home owners probably apply 3 to 4 times more fertilizer and weed killers per acre than farmers do and then they leach it all out watering their yards. CJ's water quality is good because it's water shed is primarily agricultural. Not a lot of lawn fertilizer, storm drains, water treatment plant effluent or 50,000 septic systems leaching into it like St Marys.


----------



## Crappie/Eyes

Troy Dave

You get tired of everyone blaming farmers for the all the phosphorus problems and I get tired of farmers blaming homeowners and lawn fertilizers when they don't have any data to back up such anecdotal statements.

LET ME ASK THE QUESTION: Why do environmentally concerned farmers plant vegetative strips of grass between their crops streams. It's because the turf stops the soil particles that contain the phosphorus from running off in the first place. No-till farming has also grown in popularity because the residue also impedes erosion and runnoff when compared to fallow soil.

NOW LET"S ASK THE QUESTION: Does phosphorus run off of home lawns. University research conducted in WI, MN, Cornell and PA all have shown that phosphorus in fertilizers applied to lawns does not runoff. The phosphorus is rapidly fixed by the soil in the same fashion crop land fixes phophorus. Furthermore, a healthy lawn reduced the amount of runoff to a mere trickle when compared poor lawns and fallow soil.

Shallow lakes such as Indian and St Marys are loaded with sediments and have been for as long as the lakes have existed. A good blast of wind few a couple of days that keeps the sediments stirred up make certain that phosphorus remains in good supply for algae growth. 

I would suggest going to the attached report that discusses lawns and phosphorus in a little more detail. Please pay particular attention to the section on Eurasian Watermillfoil and how it causes tha algae blooms in the summer after it dies. This weed is a real problem in shallow lakes because it resuspends the phosphorus that has long been buried in the lake sediments for hundreds of years. 

http:/pestfacts.org/hotTopics/dynamic.aspx?content=10


----------



## Intimidator

I'm sorry but I'm with Dave on this one...I've done my best to stay off all the GLSM threads because I try not to offend people!
The farmers have a part of the problem but the people of the GLSM area have just as much a part as the farmers. 

The United States EPA, New York State, University of Minn, University of Wisconsin, WDNR, etc, etc, have all done studies and found that normal people like us cause just as much of phosphorus load in lakes, rivers, etc!

New York State has now BANNED the use of lawn fertilizer with phosphorus except for newly constructed lawns.
The University Of Minn has a Extension Publication #FO-06551-GO that goes into details about;
* Soil releases it's -P, from erosion due to construction sites, from road banks, LAWN AND GARDENS, and shoreline distubances.
* ALSO, Road Runoff
* Roof Runoff
* Lawn Clippings
* Leaves
* EXCESS LAWN FERT RUNOFF
* SEWAGE from leaky lines or septic tanks, and leach beds!

NORMAL undisturbed soil will bind Phosphorus...until you disturb it...then the bond is broken! 
Just google Lawn Fert runoff and all kinds of reports pop up backing what Dave claims!

A shallow lake, no matter what size CANNOT handle the P from thousands and thousand of people and businesses, who want to live near the water...period!




Crappie/Eyes said:


> Troy Dave
> You get tired of everyone blaming farmers for the all the phosphorus problems and I get tired of farmers blaming homeowners and lawn fertilizers when they don't have any data to back up such anecdotal statements.
> 
> LET ME ASK THE QUESTION: Why do environmentally concerned farmers plant vegetative strips of grass between their crops streams. It's because the turf stops the soil particles that contain the phosphorus from running off in the first place. No-till farming has also grown in popularity because the residue also impedes erosion and runnoff when compared to fallow soil.
> 
> NOW LET"S ASK THE QUESTION: Does phosphorus run off of home lawns. University research conducted in WI, MN, Cornell and PA all have shown that phosphorus in fertilizers applied to lawns does not runoff. The phosphorus is rapidly fixed by the soil in the same fashion crop land fixes phophorus. Furthermore, a healthy lawn reduced the amount of runoff to a mere trickle when compared poor lawns and fallow soil.
> 
> Shallow lakes such as Indian and St Marys are loaded with sediments and have been for as long as the lakes have existed. A good blast of wind few a couple of days that keeps the sediments stirred up make certain that phosphorus remains in good supply for algae growth.
> 
> I would suggest going to the attached report that discusses lawns and phosphorus in a little more detail. Please pay particular attention to the section on Eurasian Watermillfoil and how it causes tha algae blooms in the summer after it dies. This weed is a real problem in shallow lakes because it resuspends the phosphorus that has long been buried in the lake sediments for hundreds of years.
> 
> http:/pestfacts.org/hotTopics/dynamic.aspx?content=10


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Yep! The main thing saving CJ from all the problems that GLSM has, is the lack of people building all around the lake and the N end before the lake still has alot of natural grass, etc, that helps to use and filter alot of the fertilizer before it gets to CJ...enough makes it in to make it a very fertile lake for organisms that fish need to survive. CJ is also alot deeper and flushes well when we get rain which also helps to keep things in balance....just like a beautiful "high end" salt water tank!
> 
> With the PVC, if you do not sand it, it takes forever to get algae to stick and build up a nice thick coat due to it being so smooth and slick


i totally agree brent it would make it easier to stick and maybe even drilling small holes in it would help to when its dropped in it will fill up with water faster and help sink it.lol i dont c where this became an agriculture debate.i quess i said farmers.lol i wasnt saying it in a bad way cause they have to fertilize there crops nd nitrtes are not a bad thing as long as the lake can flush and or process.believe it or not co2 can transform nitrate into a harmless gas that will leave the water body and into the air.i know cause i inject co2 into my freshwater tank.i love my fish tanks and i have spent many hour learning water chemistry especially in my reef tank it has to be perfect and stay that way and ive learned to balance it naturally without using all those garbage chemicals sold in pet stores. i am a bit concerned with the concrete cause i read some articles a year or so ago about makig concrete rock for fish tanks so i could better control the aquascape or the appearance of my tank if you will. the concrete leaches bad stuff into the water if its not allowed to cure and i mean cure in a tank outside full of water for acouple of months while doing weekly water changes. it prob wont matter much cause cj is a huge body of water and i quess a fish tank is a closed unit and the article was geared toward fish tanks not huge bodys of water. anyway if u get a min google it and c what u see


----------



## Intimidator

The 'crete and blocks for the trees will be fine in CJ...aquariums and aquarium fish can't even be compared to natural fisheries! It's hard to improve on what Mother Nature can do!





cyberfox2200 said:


> i totally agree brent it would make it easier to stick and maybe even drilling small holes in it would help to when its dropped in it will fill up with water faster and help sink it.lol i dont c where this became an agriculture debate.i quess i said farmers.lol i wasnt saying it in a bad way cause they have to fertilize there crops nd nitrtes are not a bad thing as long as the lake can flush and or process.believe it or not co2 can transform nitrate into a harmless gas that will leave the water body and into the air.i know cause i inject co2 into my freshwater tank.i love my fish tanks and i have spent many hour learning water chemistry especially in my reef tank it has to be perfect and stay that way and ive learned to balance it naturally without using all those garbage chemicals sold in pet stores. i am a bit concerned with the concrete cause i read some articles a year or so ago about makig concrete rock for fish tanks so i could better control the aquascape or the appearance of my tank if you will. the concrete leaches bad stuff into the water if its not allowed to cure and i mean cure in a tank outside full of water for acouple of months while doing weekly water changes. it prob wont matter much cause cj is a huge body of water and i quess a fish tank is a closed unit and the article was geared toward fish tanks not huge bodys of water. anyway if u get a min google it and c what u see


----------



## [email protected]

I hit the lake about daybreak. Quite a few boats out, mostly fisherman. About the third cast I got this decent smallie below. Caught lots of small crappie in the 8 to 12 ft range, a couple keeper size but all released. Off by 10:30, 1st jet skis arriving.









Caught on an Intimidator swimbait...one of the fat ones in shad color.


----------



## chuck71

[email protected] said:


> I've seen the new bush style attractors in catalogs...I think this is getting closer to what vegetation provides. I thought about making some "bushes" out of polyethylene tubing. It's like $80 for 1000FT enough to make probably 5 or so using a 2 Liter bottle with holes drilled in it to run the tubing through then fill with sand to sink. These would be easy to transport and place too.QUOTE]
> 
> Are these made of the polyethylene tubing you are talking about? Looks like a great/enexpensive material to use for the smaller branches of a PVC tree.
> 
> Also, with the bowling ball structures... how soft is the bottom of CJ? Would these essentially sink into the bottom up to the ball? I've been looking into these structures more and there are some great ideas out there. I hope to get started within the next week or so.


----------



## [email protected]

I think that is irrigation pipe, a good cheap alternative to pvc. The stuff I was talking about is like what is used in aquarium air tubing or hospital IV line. 

I have the ones pictured in my pond. It's clay bottom and they haven't sunk noticeably. CJ has a lot of hard bottom areas, I'd guess more hard than soft.


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuckIfan09 and I got to the lake at 6 am this morning, I talked to my neighbor Terry at the ramp and he said that he got his limit yesterday. He and Troy Dave were doing good, we tried drifting out from the campground and only got 3 little cats, 1 8" crappie and 2 perch. I seen Troy Dave moving around a lot trying to get on them, we made one more move and anchored and was throwing a jig and 1/2 crawler I got 6 gators 15.5"-17.5" and 2 dinks Steve got blanked. Was a great fathers day, Ryan we had to be close at the docks cause I left at 10:45 sorry I missed you.


----------



## [email protected]

Were you in a nice aluminum deep vee? I'm not sure I'd reconize you without 5layers and a sled. I didn't make it into the North end. I fished the East Southern half mostly...the humps looked pretty well covered.


----------



## Intimidator

Come-on! Those things don't work!




[email protected] said:


> I hit the lake about daybreak. Quite a few boats out, mostly fisherman. About the third cast I got this decent smallie below. Caught lots of small crappie in the 8 to 12 ft range, a couple keeper size but all released. Off by 10:30, 1st jet skis arriving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught on an Intimidator swimbait...one of the fat ones in shad color.


----------



## Intimidator

Heard the Gators were biting so I decided to head out before, during, and after the storms! Arrived about 6 and fished on and off til 10pm! Alot of breaks in-between the storms and the fish were biting big time!
I think I set a personal record with 14 Bass and 6 gators..also picked up a couple Crappie and WB until I put on the larger swimbaits...it was a blast and everything was safety released back to Mother CJ! 
The Bass and Gators were all up on various flats around the lake...WB and Crappie were topwater in the shallows but everything else was feeding off the shallow bottom!
The Bass went from 12 to 17 inches and were split between LM and SM and the Gators went from 17 to 22 inches.
We should have ALOT of fresh water coming in and the fishing should be good this week.
A few times the lightning hit and I felt hair standing up on my neck...needless to say I headed back to the car!
It rained so hard a couple times you couldn't see halfway out in the lake and other times you could see it raining in the North and watch it move across the lake...Overall, a very productive and fun night!

From Saturday's storm both of my rain gauges had 1.1 inch...this morning we had another 2.6 inches, so we ended up with a couple nice soakers!! Hopefully the fish enjoy it!


----------



## [email protected]

All that was sticking out of his throat was the jig head. I was intentionally late on the hookset because bluegill tend to rip the tails off of them. I had the barb pinched down and used the through gill technique without any noticeble damage to the fish and since it was already laying there I quickly snapped the photo. 

Intimidator, do you fish those on jigheads? I may switch to the sickle hook jigheads I use for crappie as it seems even if I'm quick on the trigger I hook up more.


----------



## zaraspook

Very much admire you guys at CJ for the time, effort, expense to add cover into CJ. Your "porcupines" are wonderful! Love to have some of those at GLSM, but at 5' diameter 90% of GLSM is too shallow to cover let alone provide a couple feet of water above the porcupines for boat props passing over. You guys are doing great work!

Intimidator is on target that both the general community and farming/ag community contribute to phosphorus/nitrates leaching into our fishing waters. And at least at CJ you don't have homeowners lining the lake like they do at GLSM. But most homeowners at GLSM minimize lake loading since we no longer fertilize our postage stamp lots. The State/Army Corp put in lake-wide sewer system 30 years ago....we don't have septic systems adjacent to the lake. 

And be thankful that CJ, unlike GLSM, isn't in Mercer County, which is 88% farm with a livestock population up 300% in 20 years, #1 in the state for hog production, #2 in corn, and #3 in cattle. Agriculture isn't alone in contributing to lake loading of phosphorus and nitrogen. But ag has the biggest opportunity to contribute to improvement. Battelle Institute says watershed (almost all farms) pollution of phosphorus and nitrates must be reduced 85%. At least our ag guys are in the game now, some improvement to buffers near creeks and drainage areas, and an occasional new holding pond for animal waste at one hog operation. Baby steps.....GLSM is on the mend but the pace of improvement is controlled by the agricultural community. Alum treatments and dredging like crazy are effective to remove loading already in the lake, but it's a waste of $ if inflow of pollutants isn't controlled.

Committed groups like yours will never allow a similar situation to occur at CJ.


----------



## guth9191

From marysville and never fished CJ was thinking about heading that way to give it a try tomorrow afternoon. Any advice for fishing there would be great! Where to start, what to use, etc. Spend most of my time at Alum creek and Indian Lake and am looking for new places close to home for some good fishing action! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

We hope this lake never sees the problems you are dealing with!

GLSM was one of my fondest childhood memories fishing with my Grandmother "The Original Crappie Queen", back in the late 60's thru the 70's! I fully expect Indian Lake will be added to the list of Algae casualities soon due to it's expansion and growth!
We have another small (100 acre) lake near Springfield (Clark Lake) that is shallow and was also neglected by the State...it is a shell of it's former self! Before I'm gone, Clark Lake may completely fill in
The only thing saving Clark Lake from the same effects that GLSM is going thru, is the watershed has protected it and not as much fert is pumped into it, but since it has many feeders, the sediment dump is too great for it's small size, without dredging!
I can remember both lakes being dredged and taken care of....A State that is broke and cannot take care of itself, is due to lack of leadership! I fully believe that with full employment the tax coffers explode...this State needs to rework it's business, and tax laws, etc, AND DRAW MORE EMPLOYERS to the State....there is NO GOOD REASON why OHIO is in the sad shape it's in....and especially it's Parks, Recreation Facilities, waterways, etc, this is what helps to draw people and provide MORE money!!



zaraspook said:


> Very much admire you guys at CJ for the time, effort, expense to add cover into CJ. Your "porcupines" are wonderful! Love to have some of those at GLSM, but at 5' diameter 90% of GLSM is too shallow to cover let alone provide a couple feet of water above the porcupines for boat props passing over. You guys are doing great work!
> 
> Intimidator is on target that both the general community and farming/ag community contribute to phosphorus/nitrates leaching into our fishing waters. And at least at CJ you don't have homeowners lining the lake like they do at GLSM. But most homeowners at GLSM minimize lake loading since we no longer fertilize our postage stamp lots. The State/Army Corp put in lake-wide sewer system 30 years ago....we don't have septic systems adjacent to the lake.
> 
> And be thankful that CJ, unlike GLSM, isn't in Mercer County, which is 88% farm with a livestock population up 300% in 20 years, #1 in the state for hog production, #2 in corn, and #3 in cattle. Agriculture isn't alone in contributing to lake loading of phosphorus and nitrogen. But ag has the biggest opportunity to contribute to improvement. Battelle Institute says watershed (almost all farms) pollution of phosphorus and nitrates must be reduced 85%. At least our ag guys are in the game now, some improvement to buffers near creeks and drainage areas, and an occasional new holding pond for animal waste at one hog operation. Baby steps.....GLSM is on the mend but the pace of improvement is controlled by the agricultural community. Alum treatments and dredging like crazy are effective to remove loading already in the lake, but it's a waste of $ if inflow of pollutants isn't controlled.
> 
> Committed groups like yours will never allow a similar situation to occur at CJ.


----------



## Intimidator

guth9191 said:


> From marysville and never fished CJ was thinking about heading that way to give it a try tomorrow afternoon. Any advice for fishing there would be great! Where to start, what to use, etc. Spend most of my time at Alum creek and Indian Lake and am looking for new places close to home for some good fishing action!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The lake is VERY active right now with the water temps near perfection for fish! New fresh water was added over the last 2 days...the bite should be good!

The shallows/flats are dead during the day...but come alive at dusk thru dawn! WB, Crappie, Bass, Walleye, and Cats, all come up to feed on Shad driven up by the WB!

Crappie have moved out to Pre-spawn staging areas to fatten back up and heal, normally in 8-14 FOW close to flats on one side and deep water on the other. They will eat live or artificial baits!

Walleye can be taken in the mid lake areas...jigs or harnesses with half a crawler or other normall Gator baits.

Bass along the rip-rap!

Cats up in the shallower North end and some coves! Some are spawning!

Print a map from the ODNR website and look for these areas and you should have an enjoyable time!


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> All that was sticking out of his throat was the jig head. I was intentionally late on the hookset because bluegill tend to rip the tails off of them. I had the barb pinched down and used the through gill technique without any noticeble damage to the fish and since it was already laying there I quickly snapped the photo.
> 
> Intimidator, do you fish those on jigheads? I may switch to the sickle hook jigheads I use for crappie as it seems even if I'm quick on the trigger I hook up more.



That's all I use...1/0 sickle hooks on 1/16th or 1/8 oz head for Crappie, SM, and Gators, with the Swing Impacts! And a 2/0 or 3/0 with the Fats for LM and Big/Hungrey Smallies that will take it!


----------



## cyberfox2200

man cant wait to get this yard work done and hit the lake later after the storms its gonna be awesome fishing next couple days. just got the sonar installed and gonna start mapping the bottom to find those slopes and holes. should be fun


----------



## [email protected]

Intimidator said:


> That's all I use...1/0 sickle hooks on 1/16th or 1/8 oz head for Crappie, SM, and Gators, with the Swing Impacts! And a 2/0 or 3/0 with the Fats for LM and Big/Hungrey Smallies that will take it!


So are you letting them run or hitting them as soon as you get a tap? If you're sickles are like mine...they're scary sharp.


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> So are you letting them run or hitting them as soon as you get a tap? If you're sickles are like mine...they're scary sharp.


Neither, I use braid or Superline on everything...since the line has no stretch, normally as soon as they hit the tension drives the hook in! I haven't truly set a hook in years, if they short strike OR MISS, I can let the bait die quickly and usually get bit again...sometimes the fish are lazy and try to cripple or wound the "meal" to make it easier to deal with, sometimes they "lite Bite" to investigate...and... sometimes they're hungrey and just MASH it! 
I've had Crappies hit a Keitech 7-8 times before I've managed to hook them, I would reel, get hit, stop, get hit, start, get hit, stop, twitch, get hit, and finally they MESSED UP and got the hook!
If I'm Bass fishing, I may pop my wrist to add alittle more tension on the hook-set, that's it! 
No matter what style you prefer, neither will hook a fish 100% of the time...mine only works 99.9%!!LOL


----------



## Troy Dave

Used a vacation day to take my uncle out today. We found some eyes on the humps that were willing to bite for about 3 hours this morning. Finally boated 4 after losing the first 5. Don't know what was going on with that. The water temp was 73 when we left at 1pm. Only managed 2 short ones and 1 keeper on Sunday. Saturday I probably had my best day in 2 or three years. Caught 8 keeper size and 10 short ones in about 5 hrs time.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Lowell H Turner said:


> cyberfox2200, what type of sonar unit do you have ?


got the hummingbird 170 kids got it for me for fathers day


----------



## Intimidator

Troy Dave said:


> Used a vacation day to take my uncle out today. We found some eyes on the humps that were willing to bite for about 3 hours this morning. Finally boated 4 after losing the first 5. Don't know what was going on with that. The water temp was 73 when we left at 1pm. Only managed 2 short ones and 1 keeper on Sunday. Saturday I probably had my best day in 2 or three years. Caught 8 keeper size and 10 short ones in about 5 hrs time.


Very nice Dave....Kathy's Grandson, who works in the Marina restaurant was talking about someone yesterday that had killed the Gators Saturday...I guess you were THE ONE! 

You have a PM!


----------



## easytobeme03

hit the water friday and saturday, managed quite a few nice fat slabs ! , Spent most of saturday afternoon checking out the lake with the new electronics, humminbird 561 dual beam. Pretty nice unit for the money. I saw ALOT of things in CJ that i didnt know were there , and i know that lake pretty well lol. Cant wait to get back out and do some more scouting


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> hit the water friday and saturday, managed quite a few nice fat slabs ! , Spent most of saturday afternoon checking out the lake with the new electronics, humminbird 561 dual beam. Pretty nice unit for the money. I saw ALOT of things in CJ that i didnt know were there , and i know that lake pretty well lol. Cant wait to get back out and do some more scouting


Let me know when you need a "Scout Leader"! I have a few more areas I need to check out before the drop!


----------



## cyberfox2200

getting geared up for tonight anybody want to go i got room for one meet me at the ramp red car 12 foot jon boat i will be in a white sleeveless shirt shorts and sandals my name is Daniel time should be 830 to 9pm


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> getting geared up for tonight anybody want to go i got room for one meet me at the ramp red car 12 foot jon boat i will be in a white sleeveless shirt shorts and sandals my name is Daniel time should be 830 to 9pm


Good luck!
I'll be going to bed as your shoving off!LOL
I have to get up early and drive to Columbus tomorrow for my meeting...I'll be out for Brunch though on tuesday! New, Loud, Silver/White, Camaro SS!


----------



## cyberfox2200

just got back caught some nice channel cats scouted the lake found some cool stuff most fish were suspending in the deep at 25 to 30 feet water temp was 76 degrees


----------



## EnonEye

HomeBrew and I were out for sunrise service Saturday morning. We no sooner got set up and here comes the 1st skieer tearing it up and and rockin and rollin. Couldn't believe a skeer was on the water before 7AM but guess they got the right to be there also huh? 
Wish I knew how Eastwood got their odd/even powerboat/idle only days established. As small as CJ is would love nothing more than to see half the days dedicated to no-wake days. I'd rather spend the 1st 15 minutes getting to my spot in the morning at idle speed than to get there at sunrise and have the speedboaters crashing the peace.
Brent put the heeebie-jeebies on us last week by posting we "had it figured out." Thanx brent... LOL We didn't do very well fish catching wise Saturday but really enjoyed the perfect morning on the water. Thanx CJ!:G


----------



## BlueBoat98

Had an excuse to take off work today so I hit the water at 6:00 A.M. Set up in one of my usual spots while "Old Man John" trolled around me. He picked up a 7 pounder and held it up for me to see. I moved a little bit to the east and felt that tic on the line. The hook set told me it was a good one and it turned out to be a 23.5 inch eyeball. Some call that a "good eater" but I call it a "future 10 pounder" and put him back in the lake. 1/2 hour later I got another about 1/2" longer. Took a picture of that one but it's lousy. Didn't have my timer camera and they just won't lie still and say 'cheese.' That one is also still swimming. I also pulled a 15 and an 18 but decided not to keep those either. Two shorties and some dink gills and craps filled the morning. I was gone before 10:30. Temp was between 74 and 75.

Hoping this hot weather doesn't totally sink them before Saturday. The fishing is pretty good right now if you can find them.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Good Huntin' Mike...did you give up eatin' Gator??

Enon Eye and Homebrew...sorry for the Jinx...I got myself also!


Had a late Brunch today at CJ, first I had to go around and try to talk to Chris R from the COE but he wasn't in...decide since it was 9am and already Hot and the Sun was strong that I better try the deep water cliffs!
This didn't turn out well at all...I guess the Summer pattern is in full play because I couldn't get anything to hit...there just wasn't any fish around...I worked half the bank and couldn't get anything!
Looked down and saw a couple dark colored fry and put on the Bluegill color swimmer and finally got the skunk off with a 6 inch Crappie!
Walked back up the bank and caught 5 more dinks and a couple of aquarium fish also!
Looked down a saw a bunch of small 'dads scattered around, so I put on the DK Green Pumpkin Pepper with a Chart Crappie niblet and caught 3 more dinks and a nice 'gill. Put the Silver Shad back on and nothing...so I decided to go eat @ 11.
After the "Crabby Patty", I drove around to see if anyone was doing anything at the Marina and it looked dead...!
I finally got to meet ZUK1972 and his son and we talked for a long while!
Zuk is just another nice guy, like all the rest I've met, hopefully he can come up for the meet and greet when we have it for Debra!
And Zuks son likes SWIMBAITS...so I gave him his first Keitech to try!!LOL
Overall, it was nice to get out, but fishin' from the bank now, when the sun is out, is gonna be TOUGH!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Nope, I eat my share, but already had some in the fridge from last weekend. I keep those 4 and 5 pounders out of Erie but generally don't keep anything below 16 or over 22 from C.J. Just my own personal slot limit.

While I'm here again I'll tell you that Troy Dave was right behind me on Saturday and I wasn't catching s***! Another guy in front of me also had a box full. I'm pretty good at this but sometimes you just can't put it on a fish. Dave was on a great drift - the kind we dream about. I did pull one big 24.5 inch fish which I released and then another 15+ a while later - also released.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Good luck!
> I'll be going to bed as your shoving off!LOL
> I have to get up early and drive to Columbus tomorrow for my meeting...I'll be out for Brunch though on tuesday! New, Loud, Silver/White, Camaro SS!


will you be at the marina wed morn


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Guys, check out my "Out of state" post. Talk about a gator and some nice FL LMB!


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> will you be at the marina wed morn


Every tues morning!
I'll be off on vacation for almost 3 weeks starting June 28th.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Guys, check out my "Out of state" post. Talk about a gator and some nice FL LMB!


I Call BS!
No pics no proof!LOL

Man, I hope you and Ashley are having fun! 
I'd enjoy seeing some pics of the area again and some NICE fish! CONGRATS...I'm envious!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out last night with Don (Easy) and scouted CJ again! Don was right, ALOT HAS CHANGED!!! SOMEONE HAS BEEN VERY BUSY!!!
There are trees where we haven't "planted" trees...there are "things" where there weren't "things"! SOMEONE has done a fantastic job because these trees and things were put in proper locations and are HOLDING masses of fish! 
WE WILL "HONOR" THIS PERSON/GROUP BY NOT GIVING LOCATIONS OR FISHING THE AREAS AND LETTING THEM WORK TO HELP CJ!
I would like to hear from whoever did this because we need their help...we saw stuff that was PERFECTLY placed on drop-offs...right on the side...how they got all of them to stay and stand perfectly is a mystery, how they put so much stuff standing straight up on the sides of "hills"...just amazed us! 
Underwater Grass is making a comeback in areas I never thought would grow grass...and this is good!

The biggest surprise of the trip was "SEEING" ALL OF THE FISH!!! 
EVERY AREA THAT I HAVE FISHED RECENTLY AND HAVE NOT DONE WELL FROM THE BANK...ARE HOLDING TONS OF FISH!
I have just missed them IN THE DAYTIME!...the fish are there just as I thought, they are set up in deep water and holding/suspending at 8-14 ft, we saw fish suspending in 10,20, and 30 FOW..IT IS EXACTLY LIKE THE THERMOCLINE HAS SET UP ALREADY, Don said the COE o2 charts shows this!...FOR DAYTIME FISHING from the bank, it takes a GOOD cast...(there are 0 NICE fish on the flats during the day), you need at least 1/8oz jighead, lure, or weight, then you need a bobber set at 8 ft (play with depth & go deeper), this will keep the bait in the strike zone, twitch it, swim it, etc...when you feel the bottom, cast again!...if you do not use a bobber you will miss the fish like I have been doing!!! The same thing is holding true from a boat...not many fish at all were on the bottom! I figured the NEW fresh rain-water would mix the lake but it hadn't. Water temp was 76 and rising!
VERY interesting and informative non-fishing trip! 
Now that I've told you where they are...all you have to do is get them to EAT!!!LOL
Good Fishing! Brent


----------



## BlueBoat98

Lowell H Turner said:


> Blueboat98, pick anyday after the 4th and let the others know...


Lowell,

Assuming you're talking about lumberjack work, I'm available pretty much any day for two weeks after that except the 12th and 15th. We need walleyejigger's big chain saw to bring it down. Smaller ones will work after that. 4 to 6 guys could make pretty short work of it. We also need a truck or trailer big enough. My little 6 x 8 utility trailer would take a lot of trips.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Blueboat, just pick when you can gather the most willing warm bodies together; I`ll do my best to gather afew myself...we may have to let it set neatly stacked for about 1 wk if that`s acceptable. I GUARENTEE to make it go "bye bye"...




Debra is working on an area on the Marina side of the Lake to store stuff also! Maybe even longer term???


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Cover? WHAT Cover ? SEE WHAT YOU GUYS STARTED ? Tell me that they "splashed" some around/ on those springs in the gravel pits and old farm ponds...to WHOM ever you are...we SALUTE you and are humbily grateful ! (And no one saw a thing...DUDE, you are GOOD...)


Nope! Sorry...they must not know about "those" areas! They're leaving the good stuff up to you!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> "`ROGER`, Roger..." Your impressive "A" game powers of persuasion will be needed on that 1. The results will speak for themselves...turn her to "the DARK side of the Force..."


When do you want those HD 250lb tie straps??
I can drop them off at the Crusty Crab or at the bait shop this weekend...let me know.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Lowell H Turner said:


> Blueboat, just pick when you can gather the most willing warm bodies together; I`ll do my best to gather afew myself...we may have to let it set neatly stacked for about 1 wk if that`s acceptable. I GUARENTEE to make it go "bye bye"...


OK, I can handle short term storage but I'll lose my happy home if that tree has to sit in my driveway in pieces for very long.

Saturday, July 7th at around 2:00 P.M. is best for me. I don't have any other recruits except perhaps a young, strong son-in-law. I'll provide cooler services for everyone working. Who can make it then? Second choice would be Saturday the 15th, same time. My house is on Penny Pike right behind the Northwestern schools. Let me know who can make it for the couple of hours it will take. We'll complete details by phone or PMs.

Thanks,

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98

Saturday is the 14th, not the 15th. I always do stuff like that... Saturday, the 14th is fine with me. I cannot do the 15th at all.

OK?

MC


----------



## Flathead King 06

Will be there this evening at the marina catching bait. Be there after six in a big red f250, if anyone is out stop and say howdy.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Will be there this evening at the marina catching bait. Be there after six in a big red f250, if anyone is out stop and say howdy.



Watch Out fish!....Jeremiah "is back in the house"!

Hey buddy, how's the back???


----------



## Flathead King 06

Not bad... back to work and trying to fit fishing when I can. Planning on hitting the river tomorrow night and need to restock my bait tank. 

Been a few times to the marina here recently, still pulling some keeper crappie out, but today I'm after the little green sunfish... or flathead candy as my old man calls them.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Hit the marina yesterday evening for some cat bait. Arrived a little after 7pm and left just before 9pm. The place seemed empty except for the handful of people scattered about. Wind made the lake a little choppy but not unfishable. Between 3 of us, ended the evening with well over 100 fish. I was after the smaller green sunfish between 3-5" an only managed around 2 doz. The big bull gills are still in the area as I ended throwing back more than we kept. Almost every bluegill caught was keeper size 7"+ and full of eggs... even had 2 that were pushing 12". Seems like the gills are still on fire. Did get a few dink crappie but nothing to brag about.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Thursday I had a guy that I ice fish with call and ask if I was fishing on Saturday and would like to go. We got on the lake at 6:15 and we had 2 eyes in the box before 7:00 then it was slow for a while. I told Bruce that the last couple times that they started biting at 8:30, 5 minutes early he got another in the box and another. We ended up Bruce 5 keepers with another 1 lost at the boat and 1 short 1, Me 2 keepers 1 short 1 and 1 lost 1/2 way in. We got a couple of gills, 8-10 wb and 1 little kitty. [email protected] my boat is a 83 Sylvan 16' brown/beige with 1/2 a wind sheild its not pretty but it works for me


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I got a late start today and didn't get out til about 8:30 this morning....we both ended up with a SKUNK, we were fishing for Bass and tried for a Crappie at then end, but it was too hot! Fished til 10:30 at the Marina and Cliff area with 0 bites....We went and had a Crabby Pattie and then went to the beach and swam until 3:30.
The Humps were packed due to the Gator tourney and everyone seemed to follow each other from the double humps, humps, and CGP! I'm glad they left all the good Gator areas alone!
When Dale and I left the Beach the MBR LOT was COMPLETELY full, people with trailers were parking in the grass...pleasure boaters were lined up half way to the Main road waiting in line to get their boats in...The poor fishermen trying to get off the lake...I felt sorry for them! AND BOATS JUST KEPT COMING!!!!
I think we're going back tonight just to watch the fun when all of these people try to get off the lake!


----------



## chuck71

Went to the lake last night with the dog and boys. Had a great time, although no fish where caught. The kids wanted to swim and play with the dog so I went with it. I did end the night by going up to the north end to try and catch a cat or two. Saw Doc leaving as we showed up. Even though we stunk, it was a great evening on the lake. Water temps in the north up in the 80's according to my 'bird.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Went to the lake last night with the dog and boys. Had a great time, although no fish where caught. The kids wanted to swim and play with the dog so I went with it. I did end the night by going up to the north end to try and catch a cat or two. Saw Doc leaving as we showed up. Even though we stunk, it was a great evening on the lake. Water temps in the north up in the 80's according to my 'bird.


Dale and I went back out to watch all the craziness around 7:30pm and most were already gone!
We sat and watched a few and finished the "Dogs and MilkShakes" and decide to call it a day!

When we were swimming the water did feel like bath water but you would run into the same pockets over and over that were cooler...even though the lake was rough and mixing, certain areas along the beach stayed cool!
There must be alot more of Lowell's Springs then he knows about!LOL


----------



## Doctor

I thought that might be you Chuck, but I didn't want to come over and bother you, not too many boats look like ours, saw you setting up rods for the boys, I fished from 3:30 to 7pm put 31 cats in the boat 3 at 10# each all three came on big Shad heads, I had 87.4 degrees in front of Goose Island, once that wind came in from the South they turned on.

Lynn and her cousin were sitting up on the hill Brent, they watched the Walleye weigh-in then watched for two more hours all the boaters coming in and out, always a fun time she don't like to fish for lake fish, or dinks as she calls them I got her spoiled on the big fish from the river, me I just like to fish.

Doc


----------



## chuck71

Same here Doc, I knew that was you but didn't want to interfere. I was definately doing something wrong if you were catching them! I was running a 1oz. weight followed by a 4' leader using dead shad. Still a great evening to be on the water!


----------



## Intimidator

I haven't heard any results, did she get any weights or see any nice fish???






Doctor said:


> I thought that might be you Chuck, but I didn't want to come over and bother you, not too many boats look like ours, saw you setting up rods for the boys, I fished from 3:30 to 7pm put 31 cats in the boat 3 at 10# each all three came on big Shad heads, I had 87.4 degrees in front of Goose Island, once that wind came in from the South they turned on.
> 
> Lynn and her cousin were sitting up on the hill Brent, they watched the Walleye weigh-in then watched for two more hours all the boaters coming in and out, always a fun time she don't like to fish for lake fish, or dinks as she calls them I got her spoiled on the big fish from the river, me I just like to fish.
> 
> Doc


----------



## Doctor

She said two teams had 18# and only three brought limit to the scales, heard that big fish was 7#

A nice fish is 30# I don't think we will see a Walleye that big...lol

Chuck they were thick up the chute where you saw me, most my fish came from 5 fow, I'm using a 1oz.pencil sinker with a crappie float pegged to an 18 Inch leader, dragging it at 1mph about 50 yards behind the boat. Every fish was ripping the rods down, also had a bunch of short strikers which ripped off the bait

Doc


----------



## Intimidator

I talked with the head of the COE yesterday and he is very happy we are using PVC, Plastic, and hardwood etc...he really wanted alot more permanent cover put in!
He also has granted permission to store stuff at the Meadow View Recreation area, which is just above and to the left of the COE office...you'll see the sign and I'll have stuff there on the 21st.
Chris (COE) also wants to attend the Meet-n-Greet when Debra comes up!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man its been awhile since I last posted or even got on the site. Brent next time you want someone to show you how to catch a bass just holler at me.......

I've been fishing alot with my brother on Sundays since he got his boat. Acton, Cowan, Hoover Reservoir, and Knox Lake this past Sunday. Have caught largemouths at all and even managed a dinky little Saugeye. Most have all came on the same thing.......I'd say but til Brent comes to the dark side I can't publicly put it out there.........lmao

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Oink Oink!LOL

Since I won't be fishing for awhile due to having the dog "put down" TODAY, due to Cancer, and the need to clean all the messes and such...plus the heat....have you caught any nice ones, you want to share with us???
Hopefully I can get out next week!

Steve, you need to go to the Bass Forum and look what LUNS is doing...I think he has 15 Bass over 6lbs so far this year...and he has posted pics of each one!





spfldbassguy said:


> Man its been awhile since I last posted or even got on the site. Brent next time you want someone to show you how to catch a bass just holler at me.......
> 
> I've been fishing alot with my brother on Sundays since he got his boat. Acton, Cowan, Hoover Reservoir, and Knox Lake this past Sunday. Have caught largemouths at all and even managed a dinky little Saugeye. Most have all came on the same thing.......I'd say but til Brent comes to the dark side I can't publicly put it out there.........lmao
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Debra Walters (Gator Queen/CJ EXPERT/Head ODNR fish biologist of the SW district) will be coming up on JULY 14th at 11:00am for a MEET AND GREET at the Marina Restaurant.

She will be looking at the proposed locations, and talking with and answering questions from anyone who is interested!

Doc, she Loves your "Project" and wants to see pics and talk to you about it!

She will also have some others from the ODNR and a boat to help with the drop on July 28th!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Brent, sorry about your dog. I know he was a good friend to both you and Dale. Something you both need right now. The timing couldn't have been worse.

I don't know what that oink oink is all about, but I'll give a report. Water temp today reached 80. Most of the day the wind was light out of the SW until mid afternoon when things pick up. I started out bass fishing without any luck. There were lots of bank fisherman on all the riprap on the lake so I canned the bass fishing and started walleye fishing. No luck again in all my regular spots. If I don't get bit fast and I catch a few crappie while walleye fishing, then I tend to stray away from the eyes. I would much rather catch a pile of crappie then a few walleye. So that's what happened. I caught 70 crappie and no walleye or bass. 

I didn't talk to anyone who had even hooked a walleye all day. I didn't see anyone net a walleye all day. In fact, I with the exception of a few catfish and crappie, I didn't see anyone pulling much of anything in today. If it was that tough today, then what will it be like during the upcoming heatwave?


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey Brent, sorry about your dog. I know he was a good friend to both you and Dale. Something you both need right now. The timing couldn't have been worse.
> 
> I don't know what that oink oink is all about,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's a sad time!
> 
> Oink oink, is the answer to Steve's lure of choice that I think he's using to catch all those Bass...His favorite lure is a Jig-n-PIG!


----------



## downtime8763

Fished yesterday (6/27) from about 7am till 1pm 4crappie (1 keeper) 4cats all nice ,1 small 10 in lm bass. These were mostly caught on the humps and I the only eyes I was told were two dinks. Water was 77-79 deg and a scum was along the top in some areas of the middle.While working my way back to the ramp I picked up trash that had blown out of a boat,chip bags,iced tea can ect. If I can get these people on video I will and post it on you tube plus sent it to ODNR.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out this morning for some relaxing heat relief...fished from 4am til 7:30am and it felt like it never got out of the 80's, heat was rollin' off the water!

I did manage a "mixed bag" of night-time fish....2 legal Gators about 18 and 19 inches, 3 LM all over 12", 2 SM that went over 15, and 7 decent Crappie and 4 Huge WB....all caught on the flats with the same 3.8 inch Black/Blue Fat swimbait!
Everything was measured on my pole and quickly put back in so they didn't get too stressed. 
As soon as it was light....they were gone!!!

It looks like the lake only has GOOD OXYGEN down to 8 feet...no oxygen past 10 feet!

A cool rain would be nice right now!
Good Fishin' To All!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Whatcha think? Is it worth going out tomorrow morning? It used to be that big storms would "put them down" for a couple of days. But, if they were already down with the hot, hot weather would this temp drop and fresh water get them moving?

I may go anyway for a while. Just wondering...

MC


----------



## Intimidator

I think it does...that was alot of cold water and wind which may get some oxygen mixed....but, they'll always come shallow at night to feed!



BlueBoat98 said:


> Whatcha think? Is it worth going out tomorrow morning? It used to be that big storms would "put them down" for a couple of days. But, if they were already down with the hot, hot weather would this temp drop and fresh water get them moving?
> 
> I may go anyway for a while. Just wondering...
> 
> MC


----------



## spfldbassguy

Was gonna go out this evening but due to unforeseen circumstances ( too long of a nap) I didn't get out to CJ. I fished Madison Lake earlier today, no monsters but did manage two largemouths.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 4am til 7:30 again today, then had to get home for Storm Cleanup duty!
Hopefully everyone is safe and OK...all my family has electric restored! No big trees lost, but the woods across the road sure dumped alot of leaves and small branches both Friday and Saturday...ended up with about 2 inches of rain on both days also!

Anyway, the Gators were biting this morning and I picked up 4 of them that were over 17 inches...also caught 2 SM over 15 inches and 1 LM that barely made 12 inches. Everything was put back for another day!

I really like the NEW 17lb Nanofil in low vis Green! Everything was caught on Black/Blue swimmers again!

Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

This is how all the "CJ Cover Projects" first started and Mother Nature has provided again!

With all the recent damage to local Trees during the storms, if anyone else wants to help out with the COVER PROJECT it would be very easy and cheap to do so!

You can get several Cement blocks for less than a buck, Heavy duty tie straps for the same, add the FREE limbs, and then you would be able to make nice cover for the drop!

CJ will Thank You!


----------



## chuck71

Guys, I need some help! I luckily ran into a large pile of PVC. Everything from 4" down to 3/4"- 20' long. The pic below isn't all of it, there is still a pile of the smaller gray tubing. There are probably 10-12 of the 4" "trunks." Problem is, I do have the time to make this into usable cover. The gray stuff isn't as rigid as schedule 40 PVC, so it would probably make better vertical structure. If anyone would like come and get some, please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Dad and I hit the lake at 6:15 and got 20-25 wb, then we tryed for gators no luck had a few hits but none brought in. We did try drifting some and got 3-4 little kittys and a couple of gills but that was it. Blueboat was that you going out in front of us if so NICE boat? Also dropped off enought milk crates for Brent to finish his condos. Water temp was 79 when we started and 83 by 11:00 when we left.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out this morning for about a 1/2 hr (3:05-3:35am) and fished Bass Cove II. Ended up getting into a school of Channel Cats cause I landed one and missed two more. All on soft plastics. After that I headed over to my brothers so we could head down to Cowan. Me:5 Him:1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BlueBoat98

Tin Guppy said:


> Dad and I hit the lake at 6:15 and got 20-25 wb, then we tryed for gators no luck had a few hits but none brought in. We did try drifting some and got 3-4 little kittys and a couple of gills but that was it. Blueboat was that you going out in front of us if so NICE boat? Also dropped off enought milk crates for Brent to finish his condos. Water temp was 79 when we started and 83 by 11:00 when we left.


Yes, that was me. I would have stopped to visit but the traffic got a little awkward just then. Thanks, the boat is working out great except for a few sporadic electrical issues that I will eventually solve. Wish I could find someone to take the old one off my hands. It's not eating anything but I hate to see that nice little fishing machine just sitting there.

I went out to the south of the campground for a few hours. Crappies are biting a bit again and decent 'gills too. Could not find a Walleye. Guy near me had one Walleye that he caught on his first cast before 6:00 A.M. He didn't catch another one and we left at the same time as it got pretty hot around 9:30 or so. There seem to be big fish suspended over deeper water. Those are the hardest kind to get. I imagine some night fishing on the flats and humps would be pretty interesting.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished for about 40 minutes this morning, no bass but I did manage to catch a shovelhead that's supposedly not in there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TomC

ust wondering are you guys putting all the debris and cover near and around the bank are or out in the lake? Id like to know so that way when im drifting for cats I wont snag all my lines up on the stuff.


----------



## Intimidator

TomC said:


> ust wondering are you guys putting all the debris and cover near and around the bank are or out in the lake? Id like to know so that way when im drifting for cats I wont snag all my lines up on the stuff.



Actually both! The Permanent cover is going in areas where it will do the most good for the fish, in shallow and 12-18 FOW! 
I'm sorry, but A few snagged lines are a small price to pay for having a healthy and productive fishery...Actually, several Cat Guys are doing things to help increase the overall size of the cats in CJ.

As you know, CJ was a barren bowl...all of the original structure and cover has decayed or has been destroyed by one draw-down or another!
Due to the "Projects" since Hurricane IKE, CJ is in an upswing...along with not having a major shad kill, there is now an over-abundance of FOOD for ALL fish.
The prior cover has helped the fry, baitfish, natural minnow, and perch populations...alot of it was massive drops of Christmas Trees that are now just main trunks. These areas need permanent cover to replace the Christmas Trees and along with other areas that have been chosen...will hopefully return CJ to its former glory!
Then, when CJ has a major shad kill, it will have a strong baitfish and minnow population, have plenty of habitat, cover, and spawning areas for all the other fish.
Then it will be able to "weather" a shad kill or a weather crisis that could have been a disaster if we all decided just to do NOTHING!
Good Fishing For All!


----------



## TomC

I dont know the histroy of the lake, only started fishing it last year. It seems to be a decent fishery from what ive seen. It would just suck to have to cut and loose fireline and spiderwire. Then again i could invest in a lure retriever. Will there be a map or something showing locations of places fish structures?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Don't believe there'll be a map with the locations marked this time around. There's a map out there already with all the locations marked from the previous drops.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

TomC said:


> I dont know the histroy of the lake, only started fishing it last year. It seems to be a decent fishery from what ive seen. It would just suck to have to cut and loose fireline and spiderwire. Then again i could invest in a lure retriever. Will there be a map or something showing locations of places fish structures?


Tom, last time we mistakenly thought that the fishermen would not "Poach" the areas clean...as soon as the maps got out, people and boats would sit on those areas 24/7 until they were destroyed or fished completely out! It was a very sad example of what alot of our society has become...lazy, selfish, worthless, and in need of instant gratification instead of working for it!
Needless to say, these areas of permanent cover will not be on any map, only the guys that put in their individual cover will know where it is and they are trusted to watch over it and see if it is doing the intended job!
The cover is for the lake and the fishery, NOT FISHERMEN!
The PVC and plastic will "disappear" as soon as it is dropped due to having almost the same density as water...add algae, and it will blend right in to the surroundings and cannot be "seen"!
Fool me once,..........!


----------



## TomC

I must have missed something. All i was asking is if the stuff was going to be put out in the lake or around it and if anyone was going to give a heads up on where the stuff is at. I dont want an exact location on where just a general dont go over there. 

Are you securing the debris down or just dropping it?

If you guys are using storm debris i have 3 full size trees you can throw in along with a few large truck full of yard waste/debris you can have. There should be enought stuff down from the storms you should be able to about make enought cover for the next 50yrs. I also have a few 55 gal barrels you can sink for the cats and flatheads if needed.


----------



## Intimidator

All the "Cover" is weighted down with concrete or cement blocks...it is pretty much all over the lake except for the South end of the lake from the Main Boat Ramp across to the COE overlook point and South! The Middle and North third of the lake has cover! 
No Metal can be used, only PVC, Plastic, untreated lumber, or hardwood! It has to be properly cabled or tie strapped into blocks or concrete...it has to be heavy enough and secure so it cannot break free and cause issues with boats or the dam!




TomC said:


> I must have missed something. All i was asking is if the stuff was going to be put out in the lake or around it and if anyone was going to give a heads up on where the stuff is at. I dont want an exact location on where just a general dont go over there.
> 
> Are you securing the debris down or just dropping it?
> 
> If you guys are using storm debris i have 3 full size trees you can throw in along with a few large truck full of yard waste/debris you can have. There should be enought stuff down from the storms you should be able to about make enought cover for the next 50yrs. I also have a few 55 gal barrels you can sink for the cats and flatheads if needed.


----------



## spfldbassguy

The powers that be at the shop I work at decided to let us leave at 11 instead of midnight so I decided to swing by the house and grab a rod. Fished from about 11:40pm-12:45am and went home skunked. Will probably go back out later this evening to test my skills again.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> The powers that be at the shop I work at decided to let us leave at 11 instead of midnight so I decided to swing by the house and grab a rod. Fished from about 11:40pm-12:45am and went home skunked. Will probably go back out later this evening to test my skills again.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Glad your gettin' out finally!
Dale and I have been at the Yellow Springs pool swimmin' every day, then he's eatin' me out of house and home, and then sleepin' 12 to 13 hours....I can't get him to go out fishin' cause it's so hot and he's "tired"...maybe next week!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Glad your gettin' out finally!
> Dale and I have been at the Yellow Springs pool swimmin' every day, then he's eatin' me out of house and home, and then sleepin' 12 to 13 hours....I can't get him to go out fishin' cause it's so hot and he's "tired"...maybe next week!LOL


Hey I've been out, probably more than you. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Sunday night from 7 til 11pm...first had a KAT Burger at the Kat Shack (Kathy's Shack)...she didn't enjoy the Crusty Crab comparison!!LOL

The water is clear and WARM, heck I could see 5 feet down along the shoreline, Baby Bass were everywhere along the shoreline...looks like another great spawn!
Schools of Shad Fry were topwater in and outside the Marina, and the crawdads were out in force! That meant that no big fish were around at all!

Brian Henderson owner of Density Baits has been sending me swimbaits (Panic Minnows) to trial and we're working on colors and tail designs...no pay, just FREE swimbaits! He sent me a batch of new colors that are fantastic and he's still working on a tail design that swims like or better than a Keitech! His over all bait design, shape, and colors, are amazing....I can "Frankenstein" his bait with a different paddle and make it do what we want, so he's re-doing the molds and he'll have probably the best swimmer on the market! He sent 2" for Crappies, 3.5" for SM and Gators, and 5" for LM.

Started out at the Marina and didn't get a Bass Bite, I did not see a fish caught during the hour I spent there!
Went to the 'Zebo and caught a 19 inch SM on a 3.5 inch Density Panic Minnow, it was a shad color with a chart stripe down both sides. Switched to a 5 inch Density Swimbait (new color and tail design) and caught 2 LM by Bass Cove II and both of them went just over and under 17 inches. 
Headed to the "Flats" and since it was dark, grabbed a darker color he sent, I had put on a bigger paddle and it THRASHES the water....I ended up with 3 Gators in one section and 2 more LM in another, they were all over the 17 inch mark on my pole! Everything went back to Mother CJ as quick as possible!
Overall, a relaxing time and as I told Brian this morning...."I think we're close!"
Good Fishing To ALL!


----------



## Intimidator

DON'T FORGET....Saturday JULY 14th, we having a Meet and Greet at the MARINA RESTAURANT at 11:00am with ODNR Fish Biologist and SW district Manager Debra Walters!
The COE may be represented also! RAIN OR SHINE!!

EVERYONE IS INVITED and can ask any questions they have, learn about CJ, meet other CJ fishermen, or just come to tell fishing "half truths"!!LOL


----------



## dustin

I was thinking about heading to CJ Sunday to do some trolling. Any suggestions on lures? cranks or worm harnesses? Only been to the lake once before, any general locations to start at?

Thanks


----------



## Intimidator

On July 4th (last data) the lake had GOOD oxygen down to 20 feet...this was due to the heavy rain and storms we had! Since then we have had no rain and with the heat the thermocline should be setting up again!
Normally at CJ the thermocline sets up around 13 feet but earlier before the rains there was no oxygen below 10 feet. 
This knowledge will rule out alot of water you'll need to cover. The North End will be warmer so warmer water fish will be present. The South end is too deep except along the rocks and the flats which are normally just good at night during the summer. The middle of the lake will hold the cooler water fish (several Springs in the area) and have the depths and drop-offs they like to suspend on. 
Walleye have been taken EARLY in the morning on swimbaits, wiggle worts, shad raps, and spinners/harnesses with half crawlers.
Some guys are finding them and some aren't, the weather just has things messed up, that's why I like the night bite; everything seems to eat at night!!





dustin said:


> I was thinking about heading to CJ Sunday to do some trolling. Any suggestions on lures? cranks or worm harnesses? Only been to the lake once before, any general locations to start at?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Intimidator

Chris Rapenchuk, US Army COE Park Manager, will also attend the Meet and Greet on Saturday, to answer any questions and just meet others involved in the "Cover Project"!
He, like Debra, is a HUGE believer in the "Cover Projects"....he has personally seen the benefits and knows and understands what they mean to improving the fishery!

For those wanting to learn about CJ, this will be a very informational gathering. The knowledge that can be gained from talking with Debra and Chris is limited only by the questions you ask!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Brian Henderson owner of Density Baits has been sending me swimbaits (Panic Minnows) to trial and we're working on colors and tail designs...no pay, just FREE swimbaits! He sent me a batch of new colors that are fantastic and he's still working on a tail design that swims like or better than a Keitech! His over all bait design, shape, and colors, are amazing....I can "Frankenstein" his bait with a different paddle and make it do what we want, so he's re-doing the molds and he'll have probably the best swimmer on the market! He sent 2" for Crappies, 3.5" for SM and Gators, and 5" for LM.


You're gonna make me replace all my Keitechs aren't you? Oh well...I can probably get something for them on ebay. LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> You're gonna make me replace all my Keitechs aren't you? Oh well...I can probably get something for them on ebay. LOL


NO! I'm just gonna give you another option to cover all fish, all colors, all techniques, and all conditions!!LOL


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> NO! I'm just gonna give you another option to cover all fish, all colors, all techniques, and all conditions!!LOL


LOL!!! Yeah I took notice of the size difference of our tackle boxes. I'm gonna have to work on having more options while at the same time shrinking the box.


----------



## huskie muskie

Got the boat out for some fishing this morning. Got out at 7:20. Water was beautiful. Started by the Gazebo and caught a nice channel cat. Moved across the lake because white bass where hitting shad on the surface so we caught a couple small ones there. Worked that bank north and caught a couple of LM, nothing of any size, largest was probably a pound and a half. Moved over to the marina and caught a small LM. Motor started to act up (OLD gas I think) so we worked around the rocks on our way back to the MBR without any luck. I threw a small, square billed bomber most of the day, caught the LM on it. Caught the white bass on top water poppers. Not a great day catching fish, my companion only caught a channel cat on a worm (he was desperate to catch up to me!  but great weather. One of these days I'll figure Ol'Mother CJ out....


----------



## db1534

lets see some pics of these cj walleye!


----------



## Intimidator

db1534 said:


> lets see some pics of these cj walleye!


Back again, huh! Did you miss us or something??

Walleye are biting at night on the flats, which you should know is a typical Walleye pattern in the summer, same with Bass...I'm using swimbaits. 
Others are finding them in normal areas during the day with harnesses, cranks, etc! Good luck!

Wish you could see THE MASSIVE AMOUNT of the NICE permanent cover that is going in to help the fishery!


----------



## Intimidator

We'll talk on the 14th or 28th and get you some answers!




huskie muskie said:


> Got the boat out for some fishing this morning. Got out at 7:20. Water was beautiful. Started by the Gazebo and caught a nice channel cat. Moved across the lake because white bass where hitting shad on the surface so we caught a couple small ones there. Worked that bank north and caught a couple of LM, nothing of any size, largest was probably a pound and a half. Moved over to the marina and caught a small LM. Motor started to act up (OLD gas I think) so we worked around the rocks on our way back to the MBR without any luck. I threw a small, square billed bomber most of the day, caught the LM on it. Caught the white bass on top water poppers. Not a great day catching fish, my companion only caught a channel cat on a worm (he was desperate to catch up to me!  but great weather. One of these days I'll figure Ol'Mother CJ out....


----------



## db1534

back from a deployment


----------



## scooterJ

where r the flats and what exactly r they im needing to catch some good size walleyes....


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> where r the flats and what exactly r they im needing to catch some good size walleyes....


Flats, are just the shallow areas around the lake! Happy Hunting!


----------



## db1534

thanks buddy!


----------



## Intimidator

FYI...don't forget, the MEET AND GREET is tomorrow (Sat) at 11am at the Marina Restaurant for those who can show up! IT IS OPEN TO ANYONE who wants to meet others from OGF and "Friends Of CJ"!
Debra Walters, Fish Biologist and SW District Manager from the ODNR and Chris Rapenchuk COE Park Manager of CJ will be there to meet everyone and answer any questions.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Brent,

Do you have any idea how long you will be there? I've had something come up at 11:00 that I can't change.

Thanks,

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Brent,
> 
> Do you have any idea how long you will be there? I've had something come up at 11:00 that I can't change.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MC



Probably just an hour or so, unless alot of people show up and want to talk with them!


----------



## BlueBoat98

OK, I probably can't make it by then. I will have a few Cedar pieces to drop on the 28th and will have my boat with a decent amount of room and the GPS to use for others also as needed. I will await your guidance on any details.

Thanks,

MC


----------



## Intimidator

The Meet and Greet went well, we had about 15 people in attendence and alot of questions were asked and alot of info was shared.

*All chosen areas for Cover were OK'D by Debra and Chris...they just want to make sure everything dropped has the maximum weight possible, so after it settles, it cannot be pulled from locations!

*CJ was given a surplus of Walleye this year, she received 300,000 fingerlings...this is the most CJ has received in the past 5 years. The "Cover Projects" are helping the Walleye population also!

*CJ is considered the #1 Walleye Brood lake in the State and is first to receive any extra fingerlings

*Logperch Darters and different Shiners have re-established major populations back in CJ. The natural minnow and baitfish population is strong again

*CJ does not have the proper enviroment to grow a massive population of big Perch and they will never be stocked in CJ. The water is too deep and stained for proper spawning and hatch rates...the Walleye keep the population low and the overall size small!

*BASS have made an amazing comeback at CJ, with the help of cover, good spawns, and plenty of food! Shocking has proven size and numbers are way up!...size and creel limits will be instituted at some lakes but probably not at CJ yet!

*Crappie size and numbers are way up due to Cover, size and creel limits, plenty of food sources, and good spawns.

*White Bass numbers seem to be way down...which Debra loves because it leaves more food for her "Gators"!

*Asian carp are 1 mile up in the GMR...
DEBRA ASKS THAT EVERYONE THAT FISHES WITH MINNOWS WHEN YOU ARE DONE JUST DUMP THE EXTRAS ON THE GROUND FOR THE BIRDS ETC TO EAT!
ALOT OF MINNOW PROVIDERS GET MINNOWS FROM THE OHIO RIVER WHICH NOW CONTAINS ASIAN CARP...THE MINNOW PROVIDERS HAVE BEEN GETTING CARP FRY IN WITH THE MINNOWS THEY ARE SELLING...DESTROY ANYTHING THAT DOES NOT LOOK LIKE A TYPICAL BLUNTNOSE OR FLATHEAD MINNOW AND DO NOT DUMP ANY MINNOWS BACK INTO CJ!

*Asian Carp are also in Erie...this is bad!

*Erie has cleared up so much, due to zebra mussels etc that are cleaning the water, that the Walleye are moving completely out of the Western basin as the water warms and to the deeper Eastern parts of the lake. The shallow Western areas are also "blooming" like GLSM!

*If anyone catches a BLUE CAT in CJ, PLEASE POST A FULL PIC and a pic of the anal fins!

*State Budget cuts for Fishing, Wildlife, and Parks are bad and is going to get worse.

Old age has set in and I can't remember anything else right now!


----------



## downtime8763

Had a great time at the meet and greet, thanks Deb and Chris for he knowledge you gave us and will continue to do so in the future. Thanks,Paul DuLaney (downtime8763) here are a few pics of the meet and greet


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Had a great time at the meet and greet, thanks Deb and Chris for he knowledge you gave us and will continue to do so in the future. Thanks,Paul DuLaney (downtime8763) here are a few pics of the meet and greet


Hey Paul...it's either time for a new camera, or photo lessons!!!LOL


----------



## chuck71

Unfortunately I wasn't able to make it again. Sounds like a good bit of useful information was discussed! I WILL be there for the drop though.


----------



## Intimidator

Chris Rapenchuk, CJ COE Manager, would like all of us involved in the "Cover Project" to figure out how many hours we have invested in building the Cover we are dropping...also how much money we spent on Materials, and gas to move it or for boats and vehicles!
He will be using these totals to hopefully continue the projects by showing officials how beneficial the projects are, how much WE donated, how much tax money was saved, and maybe if things improve some of the future costs can be covered!

I have 14 pieces of cover...(6) 4 high Milk Crate Condos/with a 30lb bottom cement block and (8) Wood and PVC "trees" in 40lb concrete bases.

My EST costs;
Man hours- 5 total

(13) Milk Crates @ $4 ea= $52
(11) Milk Crates- FREE
(8) 40lb bags Concrete @ $4 ea= $32
(8) Plastic Bases @ $3 ea= $24
(6) 30lb Blocks @ $3 ea= $18
PVC- $20
Lumber-$15
Gas-$10
Tie Straps- FREE
Screws- FREE
TOTAL- 5 MAN HOURS and $171 in costs


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Hey Paul...it's either time for a new camera, or photo lessons!!!LOL


Phone camera is 4yrs old and remember I drove a truck for a living so taking pis is not on my bucket list ???


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> *Logperch Darters and different Shiners have re-established major populations back in CJ. The natural minnow and baitfish population is strong again
> 
> *If anyone catches a BLUE CAT in CJ, PLEASE POST A FULL PIC and a pic of the anal fins!


In regards to the indigenous minnows, I have caught 7 shiners this year alone that were all well over 7" each from the lake. Several were caught during the cold months earlier this year while ice fishing from the docks, and the rest throughout the spring and into early summer. The creek up into New Moorefield contains very high populations of darters and minnows of all species. I have caught them in minnow traps and seines, I always release them as they don't make very good cat bait compared to a big creek chub or shad... so if in buck creek that close to the mouth of the lake, there is no reason as to why the lake doesn't harbor high numbers of them.

As for blue cats... I have personally caught a dozen or so "legit" blues from the lake and the mouth where buck creek empties. Too often fishermen confuse larger male channel cats for smaller blues as they tend to resemble them. The slate blue color and the broad bulky head are a sure sign of a male channel close to the spawn, but also the same general appearance can be found in the blue cats. Only sure way to tell is to count the rays in the anal fin. But if you go around the lake just targeting catfishermen and ask them how they are doing, you always get replies such as..."caught all kinds of blues..." or "... been getting into the blues and channels..." and if only they knew they were probably catching male channels. I'm not knocking anyone as there are some blues in the lake, but not a large enough population to be consistantly catching them every outing. 

In 2009 a buddy and I were fishing the north part of the lake where the no wake zone starts. We managed a dozen or so very nice channels and a blue. After the 45 min battle to land the fish, we had a 66lb blue cat on the bank. Now I'm sure this fish was not a native of the lake, but its very possible seeing how there were gravel pits on the land that the lake flooded when it was built, and I have heard that these pits were stocked with fish from Otis Kirby of Beaver Lake back in the day. But more likely this fish was a released fish caught from Beaver Lake. So we just snapped a few pictures, got a weight on the fish and released her back into the lake unharmed. The short length of the fish and the weight lead me to believe it was a female and mature enough to spawn. 

So in any case, IF blue cats are being taken on a regular basis, and they are in the 5-10lb range, it looks as though there is a small but substantial enough population of mature fish in the lake that are spawning and some seem to be making it. Just as the flatheads... we all know "they aren't in there" but I recall a few years ago some being caught in the walleye nets and released back into the lake, and several of our very own "CJ Wolf pack" members have caught a few small flats on bass lures in and around the rocks at the marina area. So again, must be enough fish in the lake for them to be reproducing and surviving.

The big question is, does the state want them in there, or do they see them as a potential threat to the walleye? Hopefully they will continue to thrive, fishermen will continue to catch and release them, and in a few more years we will have a large enough population to specifically target them on a regular basis.


----------



## Intimidator

The ODNR actually was thinking about stocking CJ to help control the WB population!
She just wants to VERIFY that they are in CJ...if they are breeding and surviving, then they don't have to stock!



Flathead King 06 said:


> The big question is, does the state want them in there, or do they see them as a potential threat to the walleye? Hopefully they will continue to thrive, fishermen will continue to catch and release them, and in a few more years we will have a large enough population to specifically target them on a regular basis.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> The ODNR actually was thinking about stocking CJ to help control the WB population!
> She just wants to VERIFY that they are in CJ...if they are breeding and surviving, then they don't have to stock!


Well in that case, there are none in there and they definitely won't reproduce!

If the ODNR would stock CJ just as they have Dillon with the baby blues it would be great. We have thought this would benefit the lake and generate more local revenue, since the blue cats started being recognized as a state fish. Just a thought, but seeing how DNR staff and members may be watching this thread, it would also be nice if they would drop sone flatheads in too.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Tom Wiegel, the former Park biologist was given a blue cat of approx. 4 lbs about 5 yrs ago that was caught out of CJ. The fish was dead, watched him count the rays in it`s anal fin. He then ask me to count them. We both came up with 39 rays. And there are flatheads too. Both species were stocked in the former Reid Golf Course lake and the old gravel pit NNW of the Marina by the late Otis Kirby of Beaver Paylake fame before 1964. Otis said he was paid to stock both several different times...


As you know, Debra will not believe the "Stories" until she is able to see the proof! She either needs a picture or a fish! If there are that many Blues in CJ, it should be easy to post a pic on here for her! 
We know there are Flatheads...and a nice reproducing population because SpfldBassGuy has posted pics of 2 nice juvenile fish along with all the first person accounts!


----------



## easytobeme03

Fished Friday night til around 3 am, caught 6 channel over 15# a good number in the 3 to 5# range and a slew of 2# and under, of those cats caught in numbers of around 30 total we managed to catch 2 blues. They were both around 3# each.

Next blue i catch out of CJ wil lhave either a very detailed picture with length and girth measurements and close up of anal fin or ill get the fish to Debra first hand. I would rather document it by photo than to have the fish die or be taken from the lake.


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Next blue i catch out of CJ wil lhave either a very detailed picture with length and girth measurements and close up of anal fin or ill get the fish to Debra first hand. I would rather document it by photo than to have the fish die or be taken from the lake.


AGREED!
Thanks Don!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> As you know, Debra will not believe the "Stories" until she is able to see the proof! She either needs a picture or a fish! If there are that many Blues in CJ, it should be easy to post a pic on here for her!
> We know there are Flatheads...and a nice reproducing population because SpfldBassGuy has posted pics of 2 nice juvenile fish along with all the first person accounts!


look in my picture album at the cat i caught last year and tell me what that is i didnt know all i know is it was the ugliest catfish i ever caught


----------



## cyberfox2200

sorry i didnt make it out saturday would love to meet everyone but i had to leave for work at 11 on saturday i will be there to help with the drop on the 28th even if i gotta call in.lol use a sick day on a day im not sick


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> look in my picture album at the cat i caught last year and tell me what that is i didnt know all i know is it was the ugliest catfish i ever caught


Too hard for me to tell! And I am not a cat guy...except for eating a few small Channels...or are they Blues!LOL!


----------



## easytobeme03

Just a short heads up on some info that was passed on to us at the meeting Saturday. The issue of Asian Carp was discussed and how it has entered the Ohio And GMR river systems, some advice was given to us fishermen to NOT pour any unused minnows into the lake but pour them on the ground for birds and other critters to eat. The bait fish being harvested from the Ohio and other sources COULD contain asian carp minnows and or fry , that would be devastating to our fishery, This info was apssed on to us by Debra Walters Of the O.D.N.R on Saturday . 

So please fellow fishermen be aware of what you put in the local waterways to help stop such a problem as some of oour river systems are now fighting.


----------



## Salmonid

cat in photo is just a very dark almost black colored channel cat

Salmonid


----------



## Muskie44

Blue cats in CJ would be great. I'd like to hear how this turns out.


----------



## Intimidator

Trust me, I am NO EXPERT, but the guys that have caught them are SERIOUS CAT GUYS and they would know for sure!
If they say they are in CJ...then they are in CJ!!!

I do know for a fact that CJ has a breeding population of Flatheads...I have seen them in person (different sizes) and I actually know what they look like!
I get Channels and Blues mixed up, probably cause I've never seen a Blue in person...or I'm only seeing Blues and have never seen a Channel...Heck, maybe I've never seen any of them and I'm just senile!LOL
ALL I KNOW IS THEY HAVE BEEN LEAVING ME ALONE THIS YEAR AND I AM FOREVER GRATEFUL!!!!




Muskie44 said:


> Blue cats in CJ would be great. I'd like to hear how this turns out.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went out cruisin' last night and stopped by CJ...Doc was right, there are schools of shad everywhere again on top of the water!
The Shad have had multiple spawns again...just in the Marina alone I saw school after school of 1/4", 1/2", and inch long shad! We went around to the MBR and Overlook and they were also loaded with topwater schools of shad fry.
I wanted to fish but seeing all of this food just sitting on the water not worried, told me that predators were not around, so we just scouted!
The little bass in the rocks are fattening up fast and soon everything else will be also...the 'dads sure come out when the shadows start falling on the lake! Looks like plenty of food for the fish of CJ again!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## spfldbassguy

If Doc says there is blue cats n there then there's blues n there. I've caught 2 but that was 3-4yrs ago or so. They're in there but like the flatheads I don't know the extent of the population.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## downtime8763

Fished from daybreak till about 9:15am before the clouds opened up.Water was around 82deg and a light wind from the ssw turning to a more westerly direction.Fished with my neighbor in his boat,drifter the humps toward the no wake area with only four cat to take home. Nice morning to be out on mother cj.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Fished from daybreak till about 9:15am before the clouds opened up.Water was around 82deg and a light wind from the ssw turning to a more westerly direction.Fished with my neighbor in his boat,drifter the humps toward the no wake area with only four cat to take home. Nice morning to be out on mother cj.


THANK YOU FOR OFFERING A NICE HOME TO THE LITTLE LOST KITTY KATS!LOL

Is everything still suspended at the thermocline??
Maybe we can bust it up soon, with some heavy rain and wind again!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Intimidator said:


> Dale and I went out cruisin' last night and stopped by CJ...Doc was right, there are schools of shad everywhere again on top of the water!
> The Shad have had multiple spawns again...just in the Marina alone I saw school after school of 1/4", 1/2", and inch long shad! We went around to the MBR and Overlook and they were also loaded with topwater schools of shad fry.
> I wanted to fish but seeing all of this food just sitting on the water not worried, told me that predators were not around, so we just scouted!
> The little bass in the rocks are fattening up fast and soon everything else will be also...the 'dads sure come out when the shadows start falling on the lake! Looks like plenty of food for the fish of CJ again!
> GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


 Sorry man a little off topic but you may know this. You say the shad had multiple spawns. Does that mean that the same fish spawned twice or. In general there were two spawns.. 

I remember back in early april at buckeye seeing shad spawn(temps got high early). And talked to another guy(very saugeye smart) that told me the shad wont individualy spawn twice in a yr. But there will be multiple spawns off different fish in one yr(make since?).. 

And i agree all the shad in most if not all ohio lakes is gonna be crazy here really soon(if not already).
I was in a boat back if febuary, or early march i forget. again on buckeye, and still seeing massive schools of shad that would usually not make the harsh winter. And over the winter only a few nights were we actually seen shad slowly dieing off(fishing was good when we seen this). It was actually cool though you would see a group of 3 or 4 4 inch shad then all of a sudden one would just disapear(saugeye hitting them at your feet).
lol anyways sorry if off topic


----------



## Intimidator

Normally a Big female will spawn once releasing up to 500,000 eggs. Females will spawn from April to July resulting in different sizes of food which is good because the grow so fast and normally can only be eaten by large fish after the first year of growth.
Die-offs normally result from sudden extreme winter weather changes and sometimes from lack of oxygen in some lakes during the heat of summer!
The abundance of shad in CJ is fantastic for the fish and is allowing other baitfish to rebuild populations....the BIG SHAD provide a nice meal to grow BIG Cats, Walleye, and Large Bass if they can get them down...pure protein! 





Saugeyefisher said:


> Sorry man a little off topic but you may know this. You say the shad had multiple spawns. Does that mean that the same fish spawned twice or. In general there were two spawns..
> 
> I remember back in early april at buckeye seeing shad spawn(temps got high early). And talked to another guy(very saugeye smart) that told me the shad wont individualy spawn twice in a yr. But there will be multiple spawns off different fish in one yr(make since?)..
> 
> And i agree all the shad in most if not all ohio lakes is gonna be crazy here really soon(if not already).
> I was in a boat back if febuary, or early march i forget. again on buckeye, and still seeing massive schools of shad that would usually not make the harsh winter. And over the winter only a few nights were we actually seen shad slowly dieing off(fishing was good when we seen this). It was actually cool though you would see a group of 3 or 4 4 inch shad then all of a sudden one would just disapear(saugeye hitting them at your feet).
> lol anyways sorry if off topic


----------



## Intimidator

I went back out tonight and pretty much just practiced casting for 2 hrs...the shad schools are everywhere again and the fish weren't!
I'm gonna fish in darkness again soon!


----------



## Flathead King 06

I hit the marina yesterday for bait and the schools of shad fry were everywhere. It was like the top of tje water was alive. I believe I counted roughly 20 different schools of shad. Whitebass blew up 2 schools just in front of the gas pump doc and we saw several LM and SM take their swipe at the schools. The marina was pretty dead except for the pleasure boaters and 2 fishermen over by the wodden handicapped dock. We managed our usual 3 doz greensunfish and watched as a group of fishermen hit the breakwalls out from the marina and started catching channels. Called it an evening at 8:30


----------



## Doctor

Here's the pictures I took Sunday, a fella was running jugs in an area that I have never been able to catch Channels at and he wasn't having much luck said that he only had three. You can see the schools of Shad in the foreground.




























Now the gulls were doing something I have never seen before normally they just divebomb into the pack but these guys were flying along would open there mouths and drop down onto the schools and scoop up a 1/2 dozen of the ones on the surface was really pretty cool to see.




















As I was getting ready to leave and was tieing down the boat I heard some clicking behind me and these two bandits had climbed out of the storm sewer and started digging stuff up from the ground.










Caught 14 cats back in front of Goose Island but all were small two were at 6#................Doc


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Thanks man. Thats what i though was different fish spawn in different times rather then a single shad spawning multiple times. ane yea i couldnt agree more the shad will do nothing but good!


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuckIfan 09 and I got to the lake at 5:00 am yesterday morning to give it a try only 1 boat on the lake. We tried for eyes but got skunked, white bass were chasing shad all over. We got some small gills,cats,wb and a couple of crappie it sure beat working. Seen Flathead King at speedway on his way to the river, did you and dad do any good? Water temp was 78


----------



## cjpolecat

Good news Folks, There are Blue Cats in CJ. We saw one caught Saturday evening at the MBR. My wife says 8lbs but I think it was only 6lbs.. Kinda hard to tell with no scales.(HA).I'm starting to think like Doc, they are kinda pretty fish, depending on the angle you look and the seasoning applied. This perticular fish was returned to Mother CJ.
Good fishing all....CJP


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Doc, thanks once again for the drift sock you gave me. Works fabulously, figure it cuts my rate of drift down by 50%-75%. Always wondered how well it'd work and now I know, works great. So thanks again Doc.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

I didn't get any fishing done this weekend due to the Clark County Fair...needless to say the Fair was REPRESENTED by plenty of OGF CJ fishermen!
Man, I sure love Fair Food!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Saturday, 7am, July 28th, IS THE BIG DAY!!!
Please bring all of your life vests in your boat....there will be EXTRA people to help you drop if needed, there will be Extra Trailers and Boats to help move and load your stuff if needed....HOPEFULLY, we will have TOO MUCH of everything!!!

We want this to be safe and get everyone home quickly if needed...if you want to stay and have a Burger in the Marina and chat, I'm sure several of us will need some refreshment afterwards!

If you can get all of your stuff on your boat, remember, you can also launch from the Marina Boat Ramp to get you closer to certain areas!

Don't Forget,... Cover can now be stored on the Dam side if needed...go up to the Overlook COE office, then about 100 feet higher up on the left will be the MEADOW VIEW area...as soon as you pull in, there will be a small raised garden bed on a hill, we can use that entire area!

Please, I need everyone's estimated totals and man hours...this way CJ knows how much we did for her!

THANKS! THANKS! THANKS!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I didn't get any fishing done this weekend due to the Clark County Fair...needless to say the Fair was REPRESENTED by plenty of OGF CJ fishermen!
> Man, I sure love Fair Food!!!LOL


Yeah it was fun Saturday at the fair, good running into you, Dale, & Pat at the little Josh Thompson show. Aaron had a blast out there Saturday, next year he'll be taller so he'll be able to ride on more of those crappy rides.lol.

On a sidenote we went down to the park last night for the production of Hairspray, pretty good show. For time I've ever seen a musical in person, not bad at all. Wish we could've sat closer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead King 06

Tin Guppy said:


> BuckIfan 09 and I got to the lake at 5:00 am yesterday morning to give it a try only 1 boat on the lake. We tried for eyes but got skunked, white bass were chasing shad all over. We got some small gills,cats,wb and a couple of crappie it sure beat working. Seen Flathead King at speedway on his way to the river, did you and dad do any good? Water temp was 78


We had a few bites that morning but no fish... so we called it a day around noon. Came home and crashed for a few hours then went back with a buddy and ended the night with a 7 channels, largest was 8lbs and a small flathead that may have went 5lbs. Decent night, but could have been better. Just nice to be out on the water.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Water temp was 78.
> 
> 
> 
> At least it has dropped some (from the mid 80's)!
> Now lets get some good rain and wind this week and then have a NICE Saturday!


----------



## easytobeme03

hit the lake for an hour or so this evening to check out the new humminbird, Works excellent ! 

Threw a jig a few time caught one crappie. Seems fish are suspended on ledges and drop offs froom 8 to 18 fow. Temp was 79 at 7 pm. 

Fished this past saturday night , caught a few smaller cats and one right at 8 pounds, pretty slow night compared to last weekend of 6 over 15 pounds


----------



## Flathead King 06

easytobeme03 said:


> hit the lake for an hour or so this evening to check out the new humminbird, Works excellent !
> 
> Threw a jig a few time caught one crappie. Seems fish are suspended on ledges and drop offs froom 8 to 18 fow. Temp was 79 at 7 pm.
> 
> Fished this past saturday night , caught a few smaller cats and one right at 8 pounds, pretty slow night compared to last weekend of 6 over 15 pounds


Looking to get out thris friday or saturday evening/night on some cats. Fishing from shore. You interested?


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> hit the lake for an hour or so this evening to check out the new humminbird, Works excellent !
> 
> Threw a jig a few time caught one crappie. Seems fish are suspended on ledges and drop offs froom 8 to 18 fow. Temp was 79 at 7 pm.
> 
> Fished this past saturday night , caught a few smaller cats and one right at 8 pounds, pretty slow night compared to last weekend of 6 over 15 pounds


Hey, we need to hit the lake late on Friday for a few minutes!!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Looking to get out thris friday or saturday evening/night on some cats. Fishing from shore. You interested?


Let me know, Dale and I will stop out and see ya!
We're gonna go visit Downtime who's camping out there...he's so excited about the drop he decided to stay close to his "stuff" for a week...then he's gonna guard it for another week until it gets established!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 4am til just after 8...managed to leave just before the first storm!
Wind picked up about 6am and was blowing hard out of the West.
Whitecaps and rollers, NO BOATS!
CJ is FULL..the lack of rain has not hurt her at all!
Started at Bass Cove and had to dodge the "Bandits" that were fishing along the bank...they were doing good! Ended up catching a Nice Smallie and a dink LM!
Ran over to the Flats and casted several times with the swimmer before connecting on the first of 2 Gators that were both way to close in the rocks...both were just over 16 and were released also.
Decided to hit Cajun Cliff and I was glad...right at dawn, the calm water was "Blowing Up"...started casting a SS and the WB pounded it...I caught WB after WB, they were destroying the Keitech's ($$) so I put on a Density, they destroyed a few of them, so I put on a 1/8 rooster and it held up...they worked the area up and back for 45 minutes and then they were gone...first time all year I found them like that and it was FUN! Caught some BIG ones too by putting on a 1/4oz and swimmer and letting it fall fast and killing it on and off the bottom...thanks for the 1/4 oz tip Jeff!
With the rain and wind we got today, CJ should be primed for a good week!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Alright Cat guys time for me to do some learnin'!

Since Flatties and Blues are in CJ why do they need to be stocked?

Since they are reproducing wouldn't this result in a stable population?

Are they vunerable because they grow slow...once a few are "donated" they are invasive in other areas??

Does the Large Channel Population keep their numbers down?

Do they need certain cover etc to prosper?


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Alright Cat guys time for me to do some learnin'!
> 
> Since Flatties and Blues are in CJ why do they need to be stocked?
> 
> Since they are reproducing wouldn't this result in a stable population?
> 
> Are they vunerable because they grow slow...once a few are "donated" they are invasive in other areas??
> 
> Does the Large Channel Population keep their numbers down?
> 
> Do they need certain cover etc to prosper?


Having more juvenile blue and flats stocked will just help ensure a healthier population. The younger fish will have the chance to grow and prosper into mature fish and hopefully reproduce along the way. Look at the walleye for example, it is said they won't/don't reproduce in the lake but odds are a lot more fish are reproducing in the lake than the DNR knows or wants to admit. Most likely there are mature flats and blues in the lake already either by someone releasing them there or from the old ponds that were present on the land the lake now occupies, and they are probably spawning, but there isn't enough mature fish in the lake to create a self sustaining population. A helping hand from the DNR would just help stabilze the population for both species. But in order for this "procees" to be sucessful, stringent rules would have to be enforced on the lake regarding size limits, slot limits, creel limits, etc... this would help ensure the necessary grow time for the fish to become mature if imposed correctly.

In regards to the fish becoming invasive. Yes both species can be very invasive, but both already reside in the lake currently and have no threats currently to the well being of the lake. A prime example of the flatheads becoming invasive is the Altamaha River in Georgia. Yes the flatheads basically destroyed native species in the river by eliminating bullhead populations and nearly wiping out the red breasted sunfish species, reducing it by 80%. But this was due to the species being "introduced" into the river system. The flatheads already exist in CJ Brown, and with a healthy supply of sunfish, shad, and who could forget the dreaded whitebass, these fish could flourish and help maintain a balance eco system for the lake.

Taken from a Penn State University website:
_
"The flathead catfish is at the top of many least wanted invasive
species lists because of its ferocious feeding habits, large size, and
ability to swim long distances in a short time. This unique catfish,
which under ideal conditions can grow to more than 45 kg (100
lbs.), is hailed by anglers as one of the best of all freshwater sport
fish Ð great fun to hook and excellent eating.

*Threat to biodiversity*
Introductions in other states resulted in large declines in native fish populations. Flatheads introduced in the Altamaha River, Georgia eliminated bullhead catfish and caused an 80 percent reduction in redbreast sunfish numbers. In coastal North Carolina rivers, flatheads have eliminated native catfish populations and were found to prey heavily on crayfish and shad. There is also concern that flatheads may prey heavily on crabs and young American eels."_

These above pieces of information both represent instances where the flathead has been *introduced.*

These fish, both species are very vulnerable when young. Juvenile flatheads are very aggressive and usually feed on whatever they can find verses the more mature fish of the species where they tend to predominantly forage on live fish and crustaceans. This can be seen with our fellow CJ Wolfpack members catching young flatheads on bass lures. The second reason the flatheads are vulnerable is because they are predictable. They can be found and targeted by fishing cover. Usually submerged timber, rock structures and areas where deep water conjoins with a shallow feeding flat are all "typical" areas that fishermen target when hunting the flatheads. The blue cat is probably even more at risk for being vulnerable as it is too often confused for its relative, the channel catfish. The blue cat. just as the flathead, can be very aggressive as a juvenile fish. They take more traditional baits as well as live baits. So generally speaking, if you are fishing with the traditional night crawler, you stand a better chance is catching channels and blues than you do flatheads.

The channel cat population currently in the lake should not affect the flatheads or blue cats. These species have lived alongside each other for hundreds of years and all been able to prosper. The fact that CJ Brown has a healthy number of channels is proof on its own that the flats and blues will do great in the lake. I personally caught a male channel cat this spring in the mouth of Buck Creek during the whitebass season in May which weighed 13lb. Upon inspection of the fish during filleting, the stomach was full of whitebass all around 6-7". So if the channels are taking advantage of the whitebass, then the flats and blues will too. 

As far as specific cover needed for the fish. The CJ Cover Project is prime for these fish. The large areas of Rip Rap and rock structure throughout the lake currently are all areas that will harbor both species. The north end of the lake is littered with submerged timber, old gravel roads and even the old RR tracks in areas. Then when you go adding structure which we are doing and have been doing, its just a bonus. The flats and blues can exist in shallow and deep water, for feeding the flats typically search for shallow water where they can ambush their prey at night, but this doesn't necessarily mean they won't feed in deeper water... example of this is the Ohio River. Many blues and flats both reisde in DEEP water holes along the river and can be caught there day and night. As for the blues, keep your mind set the same as if you were targeting channels and you will fisn them. In the river systems though, blue cats are primarily found in some of the deepest holes you can find where a shallow area is just up river of the hole. So in relation to CJ Brown, most likely they will be found chasing schools of shad or whitebass out in deeper water where it shallow close by. (HUMPS)


----------



## Intimidator

Thanks Jeremiah!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Will be out at the lake, probably on the break walls, this evening into the night after cats if anyone is interested in joining. Will be in either a lifted f150 or red or black f250.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Will be out at the lake, probably on the break walls, this evening into the night after cats if anyone is interested in joining. Will be in either a lifted f150 or red or black f250.


Dale wants to fish tonight...hopefully after the drop today he'll still be able to stay up!!!
I'll call ya if we can make it!


----------



## Intimidator

The CJ Cover Drop Project was a HUGE success!
We dropped a total of 262 pieces of cover...from Milk Crate Condos, to 6ft x 10 ft PVC habitat, we had hardwood bucket trees, to porcupine pvc structures, and many combos and spawning habitat!
There were 22 fishermen who participated, 250 man hours of labor, and $2259 dollars spent on materials and gas!
The greatest compliment for all involved, was the smoothness that this project went...we had no MBR issues, everyone helped where needed, we had plenty of boats and people loading, unloading, bringing cover in and out, and we were mostly done and the Main Boat Ramp was cleared by 9:00am.
The hard work is already paying dividends as the Cover is all ready doing its job!
All I can add is my special THANKS TO EVERYONE INVOLVED!!!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL! Brent


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Glad to hear everything went great! The ole bathtub could use something like this!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Congratulations, gentlemen. Again, you made it happen. I honestly regret not being able to participate, but was CERTAIN it was in GOOD hands...you WILL see the rewards of your labors.


Half of the guys fished today, the reports back, have ALL of the cover they put in being occupied already! Everyone picked wonderful locations for the cover! 
Doc had us dropping cover off his boat that fell perfectly where we wanted and where it would do the most good...it was amazing just how perfectly we got some of that stuff!


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Glad to hear everything went great! The ole bathtub could use something like this!


Jonny,
It was impressive what 22 dedicated fishermen were able to do....we even started earlier so the "SPECIAL" stuff couldn't be viewed going in!
I was SO amazed how well everyone worked together and helped each other...wait til Doc posts some pics of the different stuff...everything that went in will be used by the fish of CJ! Some of the Cover looked nicer than the "Work of Arts" people have in there homes, at City Hall, etc!LOL


----------



## socdad

Thanks to all that gave their time, effort and $$ to improve the fishery. I am certain that all that fish CJ will benefit from your efforts.


----------



## Intimidator

Nope! Maybe the next one!
Everyone had great areas and they were well taken care of...we have a couple other areas set to finish things off!
Some Springs although being a constant cooler water temp have decreased or a total lack of oxygen! These will need Combo Cover that is made of Wood and PVC, so we make sure to have the correct algae that will grow and give off O2....this way it will keep the fish around! 





Lowell H Turner said:


> just out of curiousity, were you guys able to "splash' the 2 previously mentioned ? If so, they should become gold mines...did notice at the "Meet and Greet' more than 2 or 3 people chose them. Hopefully Debra was pleased.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was out for quite a while this morning. No fish at all on the humps but they were stacked up in 17 to 22 feet of water on what appeared to be a lot of new structure. Could not find a Walleye among them. You Catfish eaters would have been happy as I caught maybe 1/2 dozen Channels around 3 pounds. They slammed a Walleye spinner like it was their job. There were also some decent Crappie and Gills in that mix. All are still swimming.

In an interesting, and ironic, stroke of bad luck, the GPS unit on my big Humminbird went "toe up" this morning. Hope I can rescue it to get the coordinates on my splashes. 

See you out there.

MC


----------



## spfldbassguy

First off I want to say to all those that did the drop, I'm sorry guys. I was supposed to help out and I ended up oversleeping by a wide margin, didn't get up til 10am. I feel bad about not making it out. 
Secondly I want to offer a huge thank you to everyone that helped, what you guys accomplished is nothing short if phenomenal. The fish in CJ won't know what to do with themselves now that there's that many new places to live, hide, eat, & reproduce.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> First off I want to say to all those that did the drop, I'm sorry guys. I was supposed to help out and I ended up oversleeping by a wide margin, didn't get up til 10am. I feel bad about not making it out.
> Secondly I want to offer a huge thank you to everyone that helped, what you guys accomplished is nothing short if phenomenal. The fish in CJ won't know what to do with themselves now that there's that many new places to live, hide, eat, & reproduce.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



No reason to feel bad....Glad you were able to drop your stuff later in the day!
The fish will really like those areas also...Nice Choices of locations!


----------



## easytobeme03

Hit CJ this afternoon to look at the fruits of our labor so to speak. Must say it is looking really good for mother CJ.! 

Started to fish the west bank for a bit when my engine quit, puzzled , i tried to restart it with no effect, so started looking for an issue and found out that 3/4 of a tank of gas had miraculously vanished! Let me just say that there are a couple of juvinile delinquents living across the street that i HOPE get the tank that will soon be sitting in the boat and pour it into whatever they need gas for, It will NOT run for long or run again without VERY costly repairs. 

So as the wife and i were using the trolling motor to cross the entire width of the lake i had a ski boat come so close to me that the skiier was literally 12 ft from the nose of my boat, they got a healthy piece of my mind when the skiier had the nerve to yell that i was in the " ski zone" . Needless to say they never came back by , oh how i was wishing they would have !! They would have had the misfortune to learn what a good aim and and egg sinker can do !

Other than that a nice afternoon to be on the water


----------



## cyberfox2200

was out this afternoon most if not all fish were 12 to 20 feet of water.checked the north end around goose island not a bleep on the sonar water temp was 83 so im quessing at that temp oxygen saturation is very low. didnt get to fish cause of all the skiers on the lower side. sorry for letting everyone down on saturday i could not call in and they added a stop to my route that dispatched me at 10am so after an hour drive to cincy i left home at 9a. maybe one of these days i can meet some of you guys on the forum and help with future projects.i do love cj and wish for a prosperous lake. on another note i did notice lots of trees blowed over into the water on the west banks so yay more cover.


----------



## cyberfox2200

easytobeme03 said:


> Hit CJ this afternoon to look at the fruits of our labor so to speak. Must say it is looking really good for mother CJ.!
> 
> Started to fish the west bank for a bit when my engine quit, puzzled , i tried to restart it with no effect, so started looking for an issue and found out that 3/4 of a tank of gas had miraculously vanished! Let me just say that there are a couple of juvinile delinquents living across the street that i HOPE get the tank that will soon be sitting in the boat and pour it into whatever they need gas for, It will NOT run for long or run again without VERY costly repairs.
> 
> So as the wife and i were using the trolling motor to cross the entire width of the lake i had a ski boat come so close to me that the skiier was literally 12 ft from the nose of my boat, they got a healthy piece of my mind when the skiier had the nerve to yell that i was in the " ski zone" . Needless to say they never came back by , oh how i was wishing they would have !! They would have had the misfortune to learn what a good aim and and egg sinker can do !
> 
> Other than that a nice afternoon to be on the water


hahaha ide love to c there faces when whatever concoction you brewed up fouls there engine


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went back out Saturday night to fish...we first made a trip to see Paul(Downtime) and his family back at the campgrounds and then talked to (Flathead King) Jeremiah for a few minutes at the Marina!
Dale was pooped from getting up so early and lifting all of Shaggy's stuff and it wasn't long before he was "Done" and was ready for bed...we fished from 9-11pm and caught 5 nice LM from 12 to 15 inches...all were caught after it was dark on Black/Blue Swimmers.
Saw several nice channels caught inside the Marina!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Probably gonna do some night exploration of the south end and west side rocks tonight after I get off work. See what's happening on that side of the lake.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

Spent the first morning of my little 5days off up at Kiser Lake and then after a nap and some pizza me and the boy hit the marina. Fished off the north breaker wall, he caught 3gills and I got 2 gills,1 crappie. Indian, Alum, Madison Lake, or Stonelick is on the docket for tomorrow, just can't make my mind up yet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doctor

Went to the MBR after I got off work to castnet some Shad none to be found all I kept getting was Bluegills and can't keep them, so skunked tonight. Thought about going to the Marina but don't want to drape a $60 dollar castnet on structure.

Did somebody on the board leave an item at the boat ramp, found on the last dock area near the ramp send me a pm and tell me what it is and I'll get it back to ya.........thanks...............Doc


----------



## EnonEye

Doctor said:


> Went to the MBR after I got off work to castnet some Shad none to be found all I kept getting was Bluegills and can't keep them, so skunked tonight. Thought about going to the Marina but don't want to drape a $60 dollar castnet on structure.
> 
> Did somebody on the board leave an item at the boat ramp, found on the last dock area near the ramp send me a pm and tell me what it is and I'll get it back to ya.........thanks...............Doc


If it was a $10,000 bill it was me Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Went out with Jeff (Crazy4SM) yesterday from 9:30 til 2 and things were slow for us. Ended up out in the lake in deep water and caught about 50 Crappie on Keitech's and Jeff got a nice 19.5 inch Gator on a Keitech Easy Shad...the Gator hit hard and fought, Jeff swore he had a Cat and was very surprised when he got it up...of course it was PERFECTLY netted...For some reason, I'm becoming very proficient at ONLY netting Gators for the guys I go out in a boat with!!!LOL
We didn't try any of the new stuff and some was already getting very hard to "See"!

Jeff dropped me off and moved around and finally found the Motherload and caught another 45 Crappie before he left..he kept the Gator and 10 of the 11 and 12 inch Crappie....ALL of the Crappies were nice, they were all between 10.5 -12.5 inches and THICK, the Males had the hump and slabby shoulders! I'm excited about the sizes we caught...THEY WERE ALL WELL FED!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## cjpolecat

EnonEye said:


> If it was a $10,000 bill it was me Doc


I loaded just ahead of everybody but im not missing anything that i know about yet.
CJP


----------



## scooterJ

what the Heck is a Keitech Easy Shad and where can i get em at Thanks


----------



## scooterJ

went out last sat for like 7 hrs and ended up with only 4 channel cats


----------



## 9Left

Does anyone besides me notice that the crappie from CJ don't taste as good as the ones from say CC, Cowan, or anywhere else... It seems they just don't taste good, maybe I just got a bad batch from there this year


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fishlandr75 said:


> Does anyone besides me notice that the crappie from CJ don't taste as good as the ones from say CC, Cowan, or anywhere else... It seems they just don't taste good, maybe I just got a bad batch from there this year


I don't eat a huge amount of crapppies outta there but have never noticed anything "off".

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished from around 9pm-10:45pm Saturday night and came away skunked. Not even one single nibble, the bass just didn't want what I was offering I suppose.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## easytobeme03

Fished Sat morning from about 6 til noon with FishOnOhio , we caught several nice crappie , a few 2-3 pound cats and landed one walleye at 14' , all in all a very nice morning on the lake, water temps were 79 at 6 ended at 81 by noon , fish were holding mainly ledges close to deep water drop offs


----------



## cyberfox2200

well cd box on outboard went out last weekend had to limp back to shore on one cylinder. ordered a new one and got it on last night so back in buisness gonna try some night catfishing


----------



## easytobeme03

hit the lake this evening for a couple hours, caught half dozen nice crappie in 22 fow, water temp 80 wind out of NW and pretty choppy. Trolled some swim baits , not a bad evening on the water


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> what the Heck is a Keitech Easy Shad and where can i get em at Thanks


www.landbigfish.com/keitech/keitech-easy-shiner.cfm

www.tacklewarehouse.com also carries them.


----------



## Intimidator

Haven't been able to get out or online lately...I've had to refurnish, replace, change locks, and keep a close watch on the house and Dale until Restraining orders and Contempt orders could be placed in effect!

I wouldn't wish this crap on my worst enemy...if I had any!

It's good to see you guys are getting out...hopefully after August 27th, I can get out and start "Living" again!


----------



## Flathead King 06

May be hitting the lake again one evening this weekend if anyone is interested. Will be chasing after cats. Just let me know


----------



## Doctor

Had my best day on CJ Brown on Monday afternoon, caught a ton of cats they were on fire my best 5 went 54.2# and that's not a typo, had five cats that went 10# each and another 8 that went 9+lbs, all channels all on cutbait hope I can repeat it on the 8th of Sept. during the tournament, water temps were 85 degrees, cats were following the Shad, find a cloud you found the cats, saw Fritz and his wife they saw me pull in a Crappie had 4 of them during the day also...................Doc


----------



## easytobeme03

good job Doc, i knew there were some big ones still there. Caught one last year right at 23# glad to hear the big ones are still there


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Had my best day on CJ Brown on Monday afternoon, caught a ton of cats they were on fire my best 5 went 54.2# and that's not a typo, had five cats that went 10# each and another 8 that went 9+lbs, all channels all on cutbait hope I can repeat it on the 8th of Sept. during the tournament, water temps were 85 degrees, cats were following the Shad, find a cloud you found the cats, saw Fritz and his wife they saw me pull in a Crappie had 4 of them during the day also...................Doc


Congrats Doc!
Man, I bet you were having a Blast....VERY NICE!


----------



## catfish chaser

Congrats Doc, too bad you didn't have a day like that at indian last weekend, you would of been all over the money

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

Damn Doc did you wear out the lips of all the channel cats or what? Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead King 06

Going after cats saturday evening if anyone is interested in tagging along.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Doctor said:


> Had my best day on CJ Brown on Monday afternoon, caught a ton of cats they were on fire my best 5 went 54.2# and that's not a typo, had five cats that went 10# each and another 8 that went 9+lbs, all channels all on cutbait hope I can repeat it on the 8th of Sept. during the tournament, water temps were 85 degrees, cats were following the Shad, find a cloud you found the cats, saw Fritz and his wife they saw me pull in a Crappie had 4 of them during the day also...................Doc


Where were you finding the shad at primarily? Were the channels suspended below the schools or on the bottom? Thanks Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished for an hour and a half last night, managed one dinky LM on a jignpig set up. Seen Brent catch a 11 1/2" crappie before his hunger overcame him. Hey Don it was good seeing ya again.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## EnonEye

Homebrew and I left early saturday for a test run on the boat and trailer before our annual Canadian trip. Stopped for gas and while there a steady heavy mist started up, the kind that looks innocent enough but gets you soaked in aobout 10 minutes out in it. No one at the lake, we sat in the truck for 30 minutes and watched "the perfect storm" blow on by (thank goodness we listened to the weather man again predict zero percent chance of rain). Finally got on the water just about daybreak, wanting to target eyes on the dam side with crawdad cranks. The first "eye" looked a lot like a crappie. the 2nd "eye" slammed it and was a nice 2 pounder but had some of those whiskers on it and the next 2 "eyes' also looked a lot like crappies. Nice peaceful morning out there, water 77 and clear as a bell. Once again I proved there are no walleye in CJ Looking forward to the cooler weather coming up.


----------



## EnonEye

EnonEye said:


> Homebrew and I left early saturday for a test run on the boat and trailer before our annual Canadian trip. Stopped for gas and while there a steady heavy mist started up, the kind that looks innocent enough but gets you soaked in aobout 10 minutes out in it. No one at the lake, we sat in the truck for 30 minutes and watched "the perfect storm" blow on by (thank goodness we listened to the weather man again predict zero percent chance of rain). Finally got on the water just about daybreak, wanting to target eyes on the dam side with crawdad cranks. The first "eye" looked a lot like a crappie. the 2nd "eye" slammed it and was a nice 2 pounder but had some of those whiskers on it and the next 2 "eyes' also looked a lot like crappies. Nice peaceful morning out there, water 77 and clear as a bell. Once again I proved there are no walleye in CJ Looking forward to the cooler weather coming up.


BTW on the way out the game wardens were out heavy, got a safety check, could have had 3,000 fish in the livewell but he didn't care about that. Homebrew saw one gentleman arguing with them and next time I looked over he and his partner where on their way down to bank fish while the boat stayed on the trailer. Nice to see them out and about just wish they'd check livewells and stringers a little more.


----------



## Intimidator

Glad everyone is out fishing and enjoying the nice weather and not posting results!!!
Remember, it doesn't matter if you didn't catch any fish...anything you can add, like water temps, shad movement, etc, will be beneficial to helping find patterns or keys and then in turn, hopefully, we can help everyone find fish!

I've been out a few times lately to "blow off steam" and have started catching Crappies again close to shore in deeper water.
Jeff has me throwing a 1/4 oz sickle jig with a Keitech...this allows for Monster casts to deep water, makes you constantly move the bait, but the bait still stays along the bottom! I have caught some nice Crappie and Gators feeding closer to shore at dusk! The water temps are dropping back into favorable conditions and the fish seem to be moving more...with storms and lower temps over the next week, conditions should really improve!

Still seeing massive schools of perfect eating sized shad all over the lake! The fish are enjoying a bountiful "Harvest" right now! All the Predators are keying on shad throughout the day or craws at dusk!

Has anyone except myself had any luck on the new cover?? I have fished a couple areas that have produced and look very promising...all fish were released unharmed! I think we all picked some very nice areas!

My home computer is DOWN and my laptop was taken by the EX, so I had to come into work today to post...it will be hard for me to post until work on Monday so...
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## linebacker43

Got out this morning for a little cool morning fishing with my buddy from work. Didn't get on the water till 830ish. Started off out from the campground pt. jigging for crappie/eyes with nothing to show. Made our way over to the gravel pits with also nothing to show. Decided to change tactics a bit and trolled the old road bed with some cranks. Still nothing?? Made our way over to the dam and went back to jigging. Caught a few crappie there then moved over to the island/point on the east side of the damn. Started marking fish consistently in 22-25 fow but still couldn't get them to hit. Decided to go back to the ol' school and put on a slip bobber and a reg hook. That's when things picked up. Don't know if they just wanted a little slower presentation or didn't care for the colored jig head with a minnow. We ended up catching around 20 in about 45 minutes at our last spot. Kept 8 biggest for grandmas cast iron skillet. If wasn't on a diet I would be digging up some potatoes and onions out of the garden to go with that little batch on crappie!

water temp started around 73 and was around 77-78 when we got off the water around 130-200pm


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I fished Friday morning and Sunday morning from 6:30 till 10:30am, both days.
Dale is still on a mission to catch his first Gator but he's turned into a Crappie machine...so, since he's catching fish, I guess it didn't really matter if he got a Gator or not!
We hit the deep water "Cliffs" both days and found Crappie, we ended up keeping 12 Crappie that were all close to a foot long on Friday, and took home 32 more yesterday that were all between 11 and 14 inches (1 went 14 inches). 
The water felt cool and so did the fish, shad are still in surface schools that are being destroyed by everything that swims...we saw several HUGE fish smashing shad but never got a good view at what they were! As we were leaving again, we noticed the BEACH Pattern starting...the gulls are on the Beach and in the water...the water just off the beach looks alive at times with all the surface action!
We were throwing 1/4oz sickle jigs and 3" Silver Shad or Crystal Shad Keitech's and moving them fast along the bottom...The Crappie are Fat, with full bellies of shad!
Dale and I had a nice mess last night and they were delicious...and I'm eating some leftovers as I type!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## OrangeRay

Went out Sunday afternoon-sunset. Nice day. My sons caught some 2' cats and some little fish just off the north shore in 4-6' of water on crawlers on the bottom. Thanks for the tips and the work you guys have done providing cover.


----------



## Intimidator

OrangeRay said:


> Went out Sunday afternoon-sunset. Nice day. My sons caught some 2' cats and some little fish just off the north shore in 4-6' of water on crawlers on the bottom. Thanks for the tips and the work you guys have done providing cover.


Everyone involved with the Cover Projects understand that to make a fishery that is productive year after year, you have to keep providing cover as it decays, and the more cover you have the better the fishery will become......Now that we all have become older and wiser, we realize that if you add more permanent cover you don't have to keep adding to the same areas year after year and you actually can expand the number of areas that have cover and can help grow fish!LOL
This Lake will be a Monster.....very soon!
We already have proof that the cover, along with the creel limits, and abundance of shad have increased the size of the Crappie....if you are a Crappie fisherman, you know what I mean!
Bass have made a Strong comeback and are flourshing....some more vegetation and the LM are set!
Cover for Cats were added, this will help with spawns and hopefully increase their overall size...and we received 300,000+ Walleye this year, which was way more than normal, and cover was placed in known feeding routes for them also!
It is tough fishing right now due to the huge amount of food that the fish have to choose from...but they can still be caught!


----------



## cjpolecat

Now if we could just create shade !!!


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> Now if we could just create shade !!!



It's funny how last year I fished in rain and slop most of the year...heck, we almost couldn't get out on the Breaker Walls the water was so high...some people were fishing from the parking lots and casting out into the Marina, MBR, and COE side!
Now, we are begging for just a smidgen of that rain and some clouds!!!!LOL
I know it's OHIO, but how about a happy medium!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Having a variety of different TYPES of cover in the lake all at the same time certainly doesn`t hurt. The latest cover is icing on the cake, and hopefully will help the lake continue to churn out a greater number and variety of bait fish against the inevitible "shad kill" that WILL happen again someday (HOPEFULLY a while from now)...for now, it`s the time of plenty.



Every year, I wonder if there can be more shad produced for the fish to eat...and every year it seems THERE ARE MORE shad for the fish to eat!LOL
Hopefully, with the work everyone has PUT IN and IS PUTTING IN, the lake has been "Stablized" for the inevitible!


----------



## OrangeRay

What types of cover help to increase bait fish? I noticed that some of the PVC contraptions looked like they were for larger fish.
Do you guys expect the game fish to starve to death when there is a shad kill or will the fish just stop biting because there will be so much easy food?

My friend keeps saying he won't fish CJ because there was a big fish kill there sometime in the recent past. Someone had told him that it looked like you could walk across the lake on dead fish. What's he talking about? I followed Intimidator's advice and my kids catch plenty of fish.

At some point I wouldn't mind helping with the cover project. I have 11 acres of woods and a substantial workshop. What would I look for to use?

Hopefully I will be back at CJ on Sat. I have a funny looking split in one of my trailer tires. I need a p165/80 r13. The guy at the junkyard says nothing uses thirteens anymore and they don't have one. If one of you have one can you leave it on the MBR for me?


----------



## easytobeme03

OrangeRay, hello and welcome to the forums. 

The larger cover you speak of was for larger fish, yet there was also aton of smaller pieces of cover dropped for smaller fish that fry, up to about 3 inches max will fit inside of. We tried to cover all the bases we could with what we had ,and i think it was an amazing effort and act of generousity from fishermen who use the lake to benefit the lake and all who use it. 

The massive fish kill your friend is speaking of is most likely the huge shad kill a few years back. There was a sudden water temp change and shad cannot handle such a drastic change , so , they bit the dust .


----------



## Madfisher

"My friend keeps saying he won't fish CJ because there was a big fish kill there sometime in the recent past."
He could have been talking about the time they cleaned the spillway out. They shut the water flow down from the lake to Buck creek. They found old boat motors,fishing poles and alot of other junk in the tunnel. In my opinion thats when the walleye fishing really went down. I saw ALOT of walleye and other game fish that didn't make it from lack of oxygen in the water from the shut down.
I think the bank fishing for walleye(early spring/fall) has really went down hill since then. Don't know about the lake as I don't have my boat anymore.


----------



## triton189

Madfisher said:


> "My friend keeps saying he won't fish CJ because there was a big fish kill there sometime in the recent past."
> He could have been talking about the time they cleaned the spillway out. They shut the water flow down from the lake to Buck creek. They found old boat motors,fishing poles and alot of other junk in the tunnel. In my opinion thats when the walleye fishing really went down. I saw ALOT of walleye and other game fish that didn't make it from lack of oxygen in the water from the shut down.
> I think the bank fishing for walleye(early spring/fall) has really went down hill since then. Don't know about the lake as I don't have my boat anymore.


My friend and I were fishing on Erie this weekend and we were discussing some of the lakes we were going to hit this fall. He indicated he used to fish CJ quite a bit until the giant fish kill. He said it was a while ago but has never done as well after that on eyes. He said you could walk across the lake on all the dead fish including walleye... so it was not just shad. He said in the glory days you could catch 50 walleyes on a good day. Hopefully, it will return to it's past glory for eyes. I know the crappie have taken off...! -


----------



## Intimidator

That's why I like hanging here....alot of very smart people, and people who know CJ and understand how to care for it.
Some people don't like to post but will PM me with ideas, answers, etc.

Doc has pics of the last GREAT Shad kill on his website...it was March 2001.
Small kills happen and normally it is when you have a drastic QUICK weather change as EASY said.
We have been lucky to have decent winters lately and this has allowed the Shad population to grow and the lake to prosper...if cover would not have been added, then, when we do have another shad kill, the major predators that we all fish for would die also from lack of food! The Cats would eat all the dead Sushi and would last the longest but due to the lack of other natural baitfish such as minnows, perch, shiners, darters, crawdads, etc....the rest of the Gator, Bass, Crappie, WB, etc, would starve!

The "Projects" have restored alot of the Cover that was present in the lake when it was first built....and we all remember how good the fishing was here in the early years!
The first "projects" were mostly lay-downs, brush blocks, and Christmas Trees done legally and not legally...these gave fish places to spawn, for fry to grow, provided food and grazing material and lasted a couple years. The best part of these, are they can be made easily and cheaply.
When Hurricane Ike rolled through in 2007, the "projects" became more organized...through the guidance of Lowell. He spearheaded the "Friends Of CJ" with help from the MANY Members...THE FRIENDS worked with the OK of the COE and ODNR. More laydowns and more HARDWOOD was used for longer lasting cover....some osage orange (hedge apple) will last close to 20 years, other hardwood from 10-15.
This gave fish more areas for spawning, hanging out, and feeding.
The piece of the puzzle we did not fully account for is the HUGE number of Christmas Trees etc that was still being added to the lake by other fishermen who preferred to do things on there own in the cover of darkness.

If the fishermen of CJ would have not taken it upon themselves to organize and do this or do it on their own...CJ would not be as productive as it is NOW and probably would not have come back as fast as it has from the 2 drawdowns (MBR & Marina) that pretty much wiped out the fishing!
We made some mistakes, learned a few hard lessons about worthless people, and redirected our efforts to make sure our mistakes never happened again!

The COVER Provided places for the natural baitfish to thrive, it also gave Crawdads, insects etc places to hide, feed, lay eggs, and grow.
Now, you see crawdads everywhere again...they are a huge Protein and Calcium source for predators of all kinds...think of them as freshwater lobster (YUM)!
Shiners are back, darters, minnows, millions of eating size bluegill, greenies, etc. Perch are building a population again even though CJ makes it tough on them to reproduce due to the stained water and the Gators thinning their ranks.
The weather has allowed the Shad to be the #1 food source which has also allowed the other species to grow their populations...Shad do not need the cover, they just swim throughout the lake, always being harassed, always moving! This leaves the cover for baitfish, fry, and predators to use!
With the Creel and size limits on Crappie, their overall size has increased greatly...normally, if you caught a Crappie over 8-9 inches at CJ you were doing good! Now 11 is a good fish and you hear of alot in the range of 12-14 inches with several verified 17's taken over the last couple years...heck, the Crapies now hit Doc's Cat baits, most everyones Walleye stuff, and Bass lures!
Bass have made a dramatic comeback...this really excites me, because I thought CJ LM Bass fishing was gone! The Cover we added, the Natural Grass that is coming back, along with the spawns and food availability...has made a huge difference in the numbers AND size.
The WB numbers seem to be way down, probably due to the BAD WEATHER during their spawns (high or low creek)...increasing the food for others!
Gator Numbers ARE DOWN, compared to the "days of plenty". CJ use to get 500,000 fingerlings, now she gets half that, this year she got 300,000.
For the Cat Guys...CJ has HUGE numbers of Channels, a small Blue and Flathead population etc. The overall size of the Channels was small but they are now growing...Doc and some others have added Cat specific cover and they are also benefiting from the huge amount of food that is available. Easy and Doc have caught some 15lb Channels recently and Doc had a 50+lb, 5 fish bag. Rumors still abound of the 60lb Monster Cats in CJ.

The Newest Cover, IS THE BEST YET...the "Friends" went ABOVE AND BEYOND with this one!
This was PERMANENT cover, for Predators, baitfish, crawdads, Cats, and BASS...this stuff was BEAUTIFUL and FUNCTIONAL...262 pieces of ARTWORK that has already been proven to be working!

One of the things that surprises me still, is the people who complain about the added cover...you honestly can't be that dense! You honestly can't believe that the fishing would have been this good and getting better without it...I'm sorry, if you lose a $5 lure, I lose that in a normal day of fishing and I fish alot (except for this year). That is normal...I would rather lose a couple lures and catch alot of fish than have it the other way around!
CJ is not your typical lake, it was not blessed with all the cover like most lakes...CJ was "strip mined" of most of it's cover...."WE" JUST MADE IT BETTER! 
AND UNDERSTAND, CJ is never going to be the GATOR factory that it once was...The State is BROKE and the ODNR is cutting back even more!

Overall, with the cooperation of Mother Nature, Creel Limits, Size Limits, The Help Of Fishermen with blessings from the ODNR & COE, CJ is gonna be a MONSTER...soon!


----------



## Shaggy

Very nicely put both of you. Although it is obvious Lowell is a man of fewer words than Intimidator. LOL I don't think most people realize just how fragile the eco-system of a lake really is and how very lucky everyone in the CJ area is to have the lake. If the average lake goer knew how much work went into this project I'm sure they would be surprised and I would encourage anyone reading this thread who did not participate to treat the lake with the greatest amount of respect. It can only return to us the effort that is put in to preserving it.


----------



## OrangeRay

Thanks for all the replies.
I have a lot of honeysuckle undergrowth that I would be glad to sink if that is a good idea. I don't have any evergreens but could stage a lot of x-mas trees. Would hollow logs be a considerable cover drop? I have lots of hardwood branches of any size.
The fall colors are starting. Buckeye are red and dropping hard, hornbeam are bronze, tulip poplars are showing mixed green and yellow,the Virginia creeper is turning random leaves fire red, and tops of scattered ash are watermelon.


----------



## Curtis937

When out today for a bit carfishing didn't catch any but noticed there seems to be a lot more shad this year than I can ever remember....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## easytobeme03

OrangeRay, please keep in mind that all the LEGAL drops have been completed for atleast a couple of years. So anything that a person does now IF caught could reap some consequences that could be less than desirable .


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> When out today for a bit carfishing didn't catch any but noticed there seems to be a lot more shad this year than I can ever remember....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Yes, there are....and I fully understand that this also makes it HARDER to catch fish! 
BUT, with that challenge, it also allows a fisherman to experiment! You now have the perfect time to try NEW things (lures, Techniques, etc) to see what will work...lures that you haven't used in a while or new things you want to see if they do indeed work! This is the time when the fish are full, chasing shad, and lethargic, and also a time when you really can find what will work throughout the year!
I really HATE going to a pond where Bass will hit anything cause they're starving....that's not a challenge to me, I'm one who enjoys TRICKING a fish into hitting my lure, part of my enjoyment of fishing is trying to make my lure look exactly like what they are feeding on or what they want to feed on.
WHEN YOU CAN CATCH FISH IN THESE CONDITIONS, YOU CAN CATCH THEM IN ANY CONDITIONS!


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> OrangeRay, please keep in mind that all the LEGAL drops have been completed for atleast a couple of years. So anything that a person does now IF caught could reap some consequences that could be less than desirable .


Let me second that!
IF YOU GET CAUGHT, YOU CAN BE CHARGED WITH MULTIPLE FELONIES....(if the Ranger or Warden wants to make you feel pain). Since the lake has a Government run Dam, you CAN face MANY ugly charges.

BUT, IT HAS BEEN DONE, AND IS BEING DONE!
YOU HAVE TO DECIDE IF IT IS WORTH IT TO YOU! I'm hardheaded!LOL


----------



## EnonEye

Hey guys , might be up in the morning for a couple hours of trolling before the heat and/or nuts ...er... skee-ers, make their way out. Anyone know where the thermocline sits at now?


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> Hey guys , might be up in the morning for a couple hours of trolling before the heat and/or nuts ...er... skee-ers, make their way out. Anyone know where the thermocline sits at now?



The last report on the COE website on 8-19-12 had decent oxygen down to 40 feet.
Gators are the most picky and can't survive with less than 3mg/L.
CJ has 3.5mg/L at 40 ft and 6.8 at 5 ft, tailwater is at 6.72mg/L...so right now it is mixed well but the Heat and lack of rain will start up the thermocline again soon! Normally it is right at 13 feet.


----------



## Curtis937

Yea I wasn't complaining about not catching any catfish I was just amazed of all the shad I saw...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## EnonEye

Intimidator said:


> The last report on the COE website on 8-19-12 had decent oxygen down to 40 feet.
> Gators are the most picky and can't survive with less than 3mg/L.
> CJ has 3.5mg/L at 40 ft and 6.8 at 5 ft, tailwater is at 6.72mg/L...so right now it is mixed well but the Heat and lack of rain will start up the thermocline again soon! Normally it is right at 13 feet.


OK Thanx alot... think I'll start at 10feet and work my way down until I snag, er, catch something:G


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Yea I wasn't complaining about not catching any catfish I was just amazed of all the shad I saw...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




Understood...just thought I'd add for others! 
I hate to double/triple post and try to help as much as possible so people can catch fish...I do know of a few people that need the meat CJ provides to help feed their families!


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> OK Thanx alot... think I'll start at 10feet and work my way down until I snag, er, catch something:G


Crappies were still hanging DEEP the last time Dale and I were out...they WERE starting to move back up toward the shallows but were close to the drop-offs...I figure the weekend heat will drive them deeper or towards cover during the day again.
They do still hit the shallows between dusk and dawn!


----------



## OrangeRay

I don't want to do anything illegal and get caught. Thanks for the advice. I didn't know you guys were done with the project for a couple of years. I guess I wont feel guilty about fishing without helping.
I have a NEW tire on the trailer so it looks like I will be out Saturday. Maintenance issues(resealed the upper half) kept me out of the boat until last weekend, hope things hold up and I can enjoy the rest of the season.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished the marina this morning before heading down to Cowan with my brother. Had 3 or 4 literally hit me right at the bank when I was getting ready to pull the lure out. Hooked and lost a nice smallmouth after the 6th time it jumped. Felt good to atleast get back out to CJ for some night time bassin.

Did get to see a nice Musky caught at Cowan, first one I've ever seen in person. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Decided to celebrate GOOD NEWS finally and headed out Friday night and Saturday night with very good success both nights. Crappies were hanging deep in the "cliffs" and would only hit a stop and start retreive and mainly hit on the drop. I'm still using a 1/4oz sickle jig (Jeff's) and every fish I catch has to be retrieved from a quarter mile away!
Swimbaits in Shad colors are favored and I just upsized to a 4" shad colored swimbait and started catching Bass when it got dark. The night-time topwater action is amazing...it seems that the entire top of the lake around the shoreline and shallows comes alive...with the right bait you become part of that action!
Friday, I ended up with 29 keeper Crappie, a few dinks, and 8 small LM (12" or less). Saturday night I ended with 29 keepers, several released keepers, and 6 nice LM that went 14" to 19".
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Had Brunch today and that was about all the excitement that I could muster...Got to the Marina at 8:30...decided to try and see if the Marina was producing yet!
NOPE! Only a few guys out and they were all skunked!

The Water level is up and the mayfly larva casings are floating...which leads me to believe that everything is feasting again!

I did managed 2 small LM on a DK Green Pumpkin Keitech Jig n Pig!

Talked with Kathy in the restaurant over a Burger and left...after this weekend they will only be open on weekends, then close in the middle of OCT. The baitshop will still be open daily!


----------



## Intimidator

Guess I'm the only one still fishing!
Got more GREAT news today...Dale didn't have Football practice, so he and I decided to take a cruise and ended up at CJ as the shadows settled on the lake.
Decide to try the "depths" again and see if the Crappies were there or not. Had a hunch since the mayflys were hatching and broke out the Bluegill colored Keitechs which are smoke with blue, black, and gold sparkles...kinda like the mayfly larva..MAN, the Crappies sure like mayfly larva!!!
They were still deep and we used the 1/4oz again!
We caught 37 keepers in a hour (between 10 and 12 inches)...ran out of BG Keitech's (wouldn't hit anything else) and decided to go get a Burger!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey good to see you've been getting back out fishing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey good to see you've been getting back out fishing.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Things are in the "Home" stretch and we're looking GOOD! I'm finally figuring out how to balance everything and still allow time to fish...it will be better next year for sure.
Dale has been remarkably very good through all this, his teachers are in constant contact and he is doing GREAT, no issues whatsoever...I think him playing football has been a great release to relieve the pent-up energy and frustrations. He's a "Little Madman" on the field and it's fun to watch!

I have another week off starting Sept 10th, hopefully the weather cooperates and the fish are biting!


----------



## OrangeRay

I was out for the whole afternoon-sunset Saturday. I developed a engine noise that sounds like an exhaust leak. It's my first real problem with the boat but it still ran fine. I idled around to take the kids fishing. We tried to fish the west shore in the shade and caught little cats on crawlers right away but then the skiers turned their attention on us. We had to move to the no wake zone where we couldn't get any bites until they left. Then we went back and caught more little catfish. One got hooked real bad and got in a parting shot that delivered my first horning ever. It hurt a little worse than I thought it would. 

So this leaves me questioning "what did you guys do to the skiers that make them hate people fishing so bad they have to harass my lovely wife and children!!??" There was plenty of open lake. Why did they have to do all that within 50 feet of me and then fall down?

Any how I am still open to helping with future cover as soon as I am open. My shop is flooded right now

I gotta fix my boat and go fishing................


----------



## Intimidator

OrangeRay said:


> I was out for the whole afternoon-sunset Saturday. I developed a engine noise that sounds like an exhaust leak. It's my first real problem with the boat but it still ran fine. I idled around to take the kids fishing. We tried to fish the west shore in the shade and caught little cats on crawlers right away but then the skiers turned their attention on us. We had to move to the no wake zone where we couldn't get any bites until they left. Then we went back and caught more little catfish. One got hooked real bad and got in a parting shot that delivered my first horning ever. It hurt a little worse than I thought it would.
> 
> So this leaves me questioning "what did you guys do to the skiers that make them hate people fishing so bad they have to harass my lovely wife and children!!??" There was plenty of open lake. Why did they have to do all that within 50 feet of me and then fall down?
> 
> Any how I am still open to helping with future cover as soon as I am open. My shop is flooded right now
> 
> I gotta fix my boat and go fishing................



There are just alot of Rude and Ignorant people in our country who were not raised properly....It's a shame, but that's life! 
I know how upsetting it is especially when you are out trying to enjoy time with your family, a little common sense or courtesy goes a long way!
Hopefully we see more of them on the "Dawin Awards" and their genetic line stops!

You know, "Plastic Milk Crates" in your boat make great storage containers or seats....Man, let me tell you, sometimes you can't even tell them apart from the ones we dropped as fish cover!!!LOL


----------



## OrangeRay

Sorry I didn't answer your question yet. I am about 35 minutes from the boat ramp towing my boat. Casstown is just West of ST. RT. 235 on RT. 55. I am on the east side of Casstown out in the country.
I was thinking last night that I should spool up some heavy line and tie the snag hook that I have on it for the next time I am on the lake. It wouldn't make as large of an impression on my kids if they see me hurl that instead of the 4 letter words I wanted to send their way.


----------



## Intimidator

OrangeRay said:


> Sorry I didn't answer your question yet. I am about 35 minutes from the boat ramp towing my boat. Casstown is just West of ST. RT. 235 on RT. 55. I am on the east side of Casstown out in the country.
> I was thinking last night that I should spool up some heavy line and tie the snag hook that I have on it for the next time I am on the lake. It wouldn't make as large of an impression on my kids if they see me hurl that instead of the 4 letter words I wanted to send their way.



Trust me, I have done a few things to IDIOT boaters and Fishermen that have come back to haunt me...my son started to pick up a rock the other day to heave it at a boater, who 3 TIMES, came within casting distance of where we were on the bank...I was mortified, BUT RESPONSIBLE, since I heaved one across the bow of a boat when he was younger!
I had to tell him how I had made a mistake and could have killed someone and that he has to become a BETTER MAN by learning though my mistakes.
I understand the frustration dealing with these people, I wish the Rangers/Wardens etc could step up, but since they can't, I just hope the Idiots learn their own lessons before they hurt someone else!


----------



## easytobeme03

OrangeRay, i have reorted to using one of those big bobbers they use for catfishing casted as far out as i can get it to make the "pleasure" boaters move out from my boat, it doesent always work but when they see that thing fly a 100 feet out they steer clear. They dont understand what a fishing line across their thigh will do to them at 35 mph. 

And to correct somethig ,, 100 feet from shore all the way around the lake is NO WAKE .


----------



## cjpolecat

I can't say it's a good idea but sometimes ya gotta do what ya have too. Would this line be counted as a fishing pole (limit of 2) ?? I don't think I would want to put anything on the line account the line will cut pretty deep as is. I can't understand why people are so narrow minded..My wife and I enjoy settin at the MBR and watching "STUPIDITY AT IT FINEST". We need a bobber like Doc has. (HA)


----------



## golive

Doc makes his own bobbers but you can buy them here:

http://http://www.wildwolfproducts.com/index.html

Matt


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out for about 45 minutes this morning because I needed to scratch the itch. Fished the the marina area just bouncing from spot to spot, nothing was happening and I lost a jig so I decided to head back to my truck so I could retie again. Rrrrrrrr lol Figured I'd hit the MBR area and I'd quit as soon as I lost the jig. Ended up catching one largemouth on the jig before I lost it and left.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

That's for you Brent, just to prove that I actually got back out and caught something. Lmao

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OrangeRay

I had to get out of my shop for a break and I enjoyed your replies. Thanks.
I'll assume some of the blame for being accosted by the skiers now that I think about because my wife was wearing a bikini. We were hassled by no less 4 boats with the skiers coming loose right at our boat. Coming off plane and pulling a skier back up made a lot of wakes, pulled my anchors loose and made it impossible to watch the lines. It didn't help that some of them couldn't get back up on their first try. I like the bobber idea because I might feel bad if I hooked someone on purpose. 
Any preferences on cast nets? I'm going to get one.


----------



## [email protected]

Late report but I finally made it out on 8/31. Flipped for a bit early without success so I switched to trolling a harness for about an hour and picked up a couple of eating size channels. Went vertical and landed a couple of small crappie and a WB when I noticed a whole pack of white bass chasing my bait when I drifted into 5 FOW from 18. Looking around I could see the WB busting shad so I switched to a spinner picking up a few small ones. Ended up boating about a dozen fish in total but nothing special. Off the lake just about noon. Nice to get out on a weekday for a change.


----------



## Intimidator

[email protected] said:


> Late report but I finally made it out on 8/31. Flipped for a bit early without success so I switched to trolling a harness for about an hour and picked up a couple of eating size channels. Went vertical and landed a couple of small crappie and a WB when I noticed a whole pack of white bass chasing my bait when I drifted into 5 FOW from 18. Looking around I could see the WB busting shad so I switched to a spinner picking up a few small ones. Ended up boating about a dozen fish in total but nothing special. Off the lake just about noon. Nice to get out on a weekday for a change.


Very Nice! 
FYI, if you have a shad colored swimbait that swims weightless or a surface crank etc, then try them also for some heart pounding topwater action.
Most spinners will run alittle too deep unless you burn them...get something that runs just under the surface for fun OR something that runs DEEP (make it look injured) for the BIG BOYS!


----------



## Curtis937

Out doing some catfishing and they are biting like crazy abunch of nice channels turned them all loose for the next person..

can't wait till this tourney sat I'm glad they are having one should be a good time 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937

Just caught a nice 27" they are biting so fast that I had to just fish with one pole as soon as I cast I'm getting bites 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937

Walmart has nice ones for $35 they are a 5' radius 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Out doing some catfishing and they are biting like crazy abunch of nice channels turned them all loose for the next person..
> 
> can't wait till this tourney sat I'm glad they are having one should be a good time
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Congrats on finding the Kitties!
Hope we can all get together on Saturday after the tourney and chat for awhile!


----------



## Curtis937

Thanks and Yea I'd like to get to know some of the ppl I see all the time at CJ 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

I'd like to hear everyones thoughts on how the NEW Cover is doing especially those that try it at the tournament...I'm off next week and will be fishing every day! But since I don't have a home computer or laptop anymore I won't be able to post anything till I get back to work on the 17th! 
Hopefully it doesn't rain too much tomorrow so Dale can fish and we can meet a few of you over Burgers!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm still trying to figure out what Walmart item has a 5' radius for $35....(not posting my first thoughts as there may be minors reading)


----------



## Curtis937

[email protected] said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what Walmart item has a 5' radius for $35....(not posting my first thoughts as there may be minors reading)


Walmart on bechtle I've bought 2 this year or try the boat house by the reservoir they had some too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cjpolecat

Curtis937 said:


> Walmart on bechtle I've bought 2 this year or try the boat house by the reservoir they had some too
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I thought I was the only one, What has a 5'' dianeter for $35 at Wally World on bectal?? Please discribe it..

cJP


----------



## Curtis937

Ha

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cjpolecat

Makes sence now. Anybody got any tournament results?


----------



## Tin Guppy

My cousin and I went out for a while yesterday and got him 3 firsts. His first gator, first wb and his first crappie. The fishing was kind of slow, but we did not get skunked. water temp was 73 when we started and 75 in the afternoon.


----------



## Intimidator

Fished Monday morning from 8:40 til noon. Tore Crappies up until 9:50am then they shut off and I didn't have another bite the rest of the day!
Fished in DEEP water with a 1/4oz jig, and hookups were way out in the water!
It didn't matter what I threw they killed it, took 15 home that were over 11 inches, with the largest being 13.5!
When I say they shut off, I mean I was catching one on every cast, then just as I was taking my sweatshirt off because it had warmed up and the sun had become strong....not a bite...I tried everything...nothing!
Jeff and I will be heading out Wednesday to locate the biggies out in the lake.
The water level on Monday was ABOVE Summer pool!
Good Fishing To All!

Hey Easy, What were the Tourney results???


----------



## easytobeme03

Tourney results are posted on the tourney thread


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuckIfan 09 and I got on the lake a little after 7 yesterday morning to try for gators no luck. We did catch some gills,wb,cats and 1 crappie water temp was 71 when we started 73 at 1 when we left. Got to meet Strech and his buddy at the ramp.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I made it out this morning for the first time in ages. Surface temps right around 70 pretty much everywhere. I tried to do some trolling but the big motor is just a tad too fast and the drift sock makes it hard to steer. After a while I went back to my usual. Marked a lot of fish in and around cover and humps out in the middle but only hooked a few gills. Nothing at all on the hump west of the gravel pit but fish were STACKED UP in 30 fow just east of there. I don't think I've ever seen so many fish in one area in all my years on C.J. As soon as the depth got to 25 feet, they were gone. The fish were as shallow as 10 feet and as deep as 25. My electronics were telling me that there were big fish among them. Of course... they weren't biting anything. With the stuff I dragged through them you might have thought I would snag one. I'm sure they are stuffed with all the baitfish that's out there.

It was a beautiful morning in any event. Great to get in a few more days out there before this weather goes away.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Troy Dave

Have not been out in about six weeks. Got an early start trying the old Sept. spoon and vibe spots in deep water but no walleye. Tried several other places with shallower spots next to deep water but still no luck other than scattered crappie and gills. Like Mike, we marked some decent fish but no takers. Finished up by the gravel pit and we must have caught every small bluegill in that part of the lake. All came on 1/4 oz jigging spoons. We had more action there in 45 min than we had all morning.


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff and I fished last Wednesday I think??
Targeted Crappie and Jeff ended up with 48 on his counter and I was somewhere close...All of the Crappie were smaller with the largest going 10.5", we could not find any BIG ONES in all of our normal places!
We too, found them stacked up on drop-offs close to feeding flats and managed to get a few but it was a TOUGH bite!

After this front and with the cooler temps...these fish should have the FALL feedbags on!

Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Water temps dipped into the 60's finally (68) last night at 8pm!
I only got to fish for an hour but the Crappie bite was non-stop along the deep water flats! I stayed with the SS Keitech with a Chart nibblet and then switched to the Lime/Chart easy shad and caught decent crappie on ALMOST every cast all of them range from 9.5 to 11.5 inches...also caught 2 decent LM that went 12 and 13 inches. I knew I didn't have time to clean any Crappie, so they all went back in to Mother CJ for some other Crappie fisherman to enjoy!
MAN, THESE CRAPPIE ARE FAT! Hopefully I can get back out this weekend!
Good Fishing to all!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished for about 40 minutes this morning around the mbr. Tried jignpig, crank, jerk, & spinnerbait, no takers on any of it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went back out yesterday evening, only fished from 6:50pm-7:30pm. Tried the marina area out and never had even a nibble. Tried a spinnerbait, crank, jignpig, and chatterbait.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Went back out yesterday evening, only fished from 6:50pm-7:30pm. Tried the marina area out and never had even a nibble. Tried a spinnerbait, crank, jignpig, and chatterbait.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




That's a decent time for LM...kinda hard to believe you couldn't get one to bite...that front and wind must have driven them deep!


----------



## spfldbassguy

I was hoping they would've been a little more active but that's what makes fishing interesting. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Brunch at CJ went well today!
Started at the Beach Feeding Flats 8 am and within a half hour had TWO 20 inch Gators on 3" White Easy Shiners with a Chartreuse niblet...I have no idea what they were looking for but I just tried White to see if I could get Crappie to bite on something other than Silver Shad.
These were NICE and Fat so they went home with me, along with SIX 11 inch Crappie to be cleaned for a Winter feast! The water felt cold and so did the fish but I have no idea what the water temp was...a guess would be in the low 60's???...which is perfect!
I guess with the cloud cover the Gators were hunting close to shore as the shad were trying to warm up!!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Curtis937

Just caught in Buck creek


----------



## Curtis937

Wouldn't post the last time


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Wouldn't post the last time



Dude!
Beautiful fish, Congrats!
I bet that was fun...I know the feeling when one of those beauties hit and your hoping to get it in so you can see it...heck, it make the whole day wonderful!LOL


----------



## Curtis937

Yea it was a blast it was also the only one I caught but it was the nicest one I've ever caught I usually just catch large mouth and thanks


----------



## spfldbassguy

Sorry so late but nice smallmouth Curtis, two thumbs up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937

spfldbassguy said:


> Sorry so late but nice smallmouth Curtis, two thumbs up.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks its the first small mouth I've ever caught very exciting


----------



## Intimidator

Lets see, I fished Friday and Saturday night looking for On-shore Crappie...but the WB, Gators, and Bass liked my offerings more!
Both nights I hit the Feeding flats and both nights the top-water action started soon as the sun was starting to set. 
I hit WB and used a 1/4 oz to get the Keitech's (Crystal shad) down faster and got into some BIG MUTHA'S...I had a couple that went 17 inches...I also found 2 Gators both nights that went around 17 and 18 inches.
I'm stocked up, so everything went back to Mother CJ for hopefully Next Year!
Went over to some Bass structure after Dark and it was beiing used by what it was put in for...caught 3 nice LM around 14-15 inches and 2 SM that went 12 inches patrolling the rocks...all on a Black/blue Keitech.
ALL the fish caught were FAT AND HEALTHY...they are eating GOOD!
I never did catch a Crappie!
I have NO idea what the water temp truely is, but it feels cold...I would guess in the LOW 60's.

Had Court yesterday (went well, but was Continued) and I was mentally drained...so I didn't make it out for Brunch today but hope to get out again soon!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> NO crappies at all ? (Guys, he`s slipping; must be the old age catch`n up...) Have had several persons say they`ve had some luck with larger crappie on the deeper edges of you know what, you know where. 1 reportedly was 15 1/2" and was dubbed "Miss Piggy" due to her figure...


Jeff was out last week and couldn't find any SIZE Crappies in his normal areas also...we figure they are holed up in a large school roaming the lake and feeding in the morning and at night....but we haven't been able to locate them...YET!

I couldn't reach a couple areas that I wanted to try from the bank...I figure they are suspending just off feeding areas!


----------



## chuck71

Water temp was 65 degrees on Friday night when I went out. 




Intimidator said:


> I have NO idea what the water temp truely is, but it feels cold...I would guess in the LOW 60's.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Water temp was 65 degrees on Friday night when I went out.


How'd you do? Were you out fishing or thinning the Goose population for us!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Expect the fishing to decline for a few days after this weekends and next weeks colder temps...when the Lake's water temp normally hits the 50's it will "Turn Over" and the fish will stop for a couple days...THEN AFTER THE LAKE TEMPS EQUALIZE, THE FALL FEEDING FRENZY WILL BEGIN!


----------



## cjpolecat

Wife and I went fishing this afternoon and it smelled like Pepe LaPew took a bath in it There was skunk smell every where. But I've got a good excuse though, it was too windy, water was too rough, bait died, the sun was out, etc. Water temp was 65.3 when we put in and 65.3 when we quit.. I had a terrible time getting the boat on the trailer, I think I'm getting too old for this kinda thing, better sell pretty quick. (PM me if you are interested) The only fish we saw on that little machine was at camp ground point. I think they were on their way to Krogers. Hopefully there will be a couple more good days.
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> Wife and I went fishing this afternoon and it smelled like Pepe LaPew took a bath in it There was skunk smell every where. But I've got a good excuse though, it was too windy, water was too rough, bait died, the sun was out, etc. Water temp was 65.3 when we put in and 65.3 when we quit.. I had a terrible time getting the boat on the trailer, I think I'm getting too old for this kinda thing, better sell pretty quick. (PM me if you are interested) The only fish we saw on that little machine was at camp ground point. I think they were on their way to Krogers. Hopefully there will be a couple more good days.
> CJP



Thanks Fritz for the update and water temps!

Normally you'll get that smell when all the algae starts dying or when the lake turns over and all that rotted stuff and junk on the bottom comes to the top.

I'm not a big fan of quitting the things you enjoy just because you're "Turning into a FINE wine"! Let us know the problem and maybe some of these brainiacs on here can come up with a solution for you. There are all kinds of things to assist you with trailering the boat. I would hate to see both of you miss out on the enjoyment you have for boating/fishing on CJ, especially is someone can make it easier for you!


----------



## cjpolecat

I really didn't SMELL anything physically but I was putting heavy emfacises (phonis spelling) on not catching or seeing anything on the finder. My wife has COPD very bad and is on Oxygen 24/7. Humidity is her biggest problem and then comes the heat part. I don't want her out in the cold because she is sucpbtable (phonics spelling) to pneominia.. (?)She doesn't want me to fish alone because of my age,(75) so I don't fish much.... Probably what I need the most is a fishing partner. Someone between 28-30 years old, blond hair and blue eyes or red hair w/green eyes. No Kidding, I really do need a fishing buddy. I would like to thank everyone for their concern,.
CJP (Fritz)


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> How'd you do? Were you out fishing or thinning the Goose population for us!LOL


I wasn't fishing or thinning out the geese, but the kids were! I got an 11 year old hunter his first goose and my boy got a great opportunity that wasn't fully taken advantage of...lol. Friday was the first time i had been on the lake since the brush drop unfortunately though.


----------



## Shaggy

cjpolecat said:


> I really didn't SMELL anything physically but I was putting heavy emfacises (phonis spelling) on not catching or seeing anything on the finder. My wife has COPD very bad and is on Oxygen 24/7. Humidity is her biggest problem and then comes the heat part. I don't want her out in the cold because she is sucpbtable (phonics spelling) to pneominia.. (?)She doesn't want me to fish alone because of my age,(75) so I don't fish much.... Probably what I need the most is a fishing partner. Someone between 28-30 years old, blond hair and blue eyes or red hair w/green eyes. No Kidding, I really do need a fishing buddy. I would like to thank everyone for their concern,.
> CJP (Fritz)


Man you're not too old to fish in a boat by yourself but I can see how trailering could be a problem. You don't really say so but I assume your description of a fishing buddy would be female and reading between the lines I'm thinking your preference would have her in a bikini. If all that is true your age with that fishing buddy in the boat with you would be a bigger concern than trailering the boat yourself.


----------



## cjpolecat

Shaggy said:


> Man you're not too old to fish in a boat by yourself but I can see how trailering could be a problem. You don't really say so but I assume your description of a fishing buddy would be female and reading between the lines I'm thinking your preference would have her in a bikini. If all that is true your age with that fishing buddy in the boat with you would be a bigger concern than trailering the boat yourself.


Never mentioned/ thought about a biikini. my sence of humor got the best of me.. should have known better on this blog. happy fishing all.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out for about 45min this morning and fished the mbr area without any success. Tried slow rolling spinnerbait, jerkbait, and a jig n pig.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Man you're not too old to fish in a boat by yourself but I can see how trailering could be a problem. You don't really say so but I assume your description of a fishing buddy would be female and reading between the lines I'm thinking your preference would have her in a bikini. If all that is true your age with that fishing buddy in the boat with you would be a bigger concern than trailering the boat yourself.


THANKS! 
DUE TO laughing so hard, I just about pissed myself while reading this. Hopefully it was due to laughing and not an enlarged prostrate (due to MY age)!


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> I really didn't SMELL anything physically but I was putting heavy emfacises (phonis spelling) on not catching or seeing anything on the finder. My wife has COPD very bad and is on Oxygen 24/7. Humidity is her biggest problem and then comes the heat part. I don't want her out in the cold because she is sucpbtable (phonics spelling) to pneominia.. (?)She doesn't want me to fish alone because of my age,(75) so I don't fish much.... Probably what I need the most is a fishing partner. Someone between 28-30 years old, blond hair and blue eyes or red hair w/green eyes. No Kidding, I really do need a fishing buddy. I would like to thank everyone for their concern,.
> CJP (Fritz)



Hey Fritz....sorry I missed the point!
Heck, I thought you were smelling the water...Dang, I must be getting DENSE!

I have a feeling your lovely wife wouldn't allow you to see 76, if you found a fishing partner like that!


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> Cj polecat, how about Tuesday?


Gonna be too cold all of this week, lets wait until next week. It's gonna warm and the INTIMADATER said the fish will be biting better. I've already turned in my "Man CARD" so I've got to be picky.
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> AW, all right, Fritz. Inspite of any possible bladder control issues would still like to drag Brent along just so SOMEONE in the boat catches something, even if it`s only his "Depends"...personally, my figure isn`t (and never was) what it used to be so I`ll just skip anything "skimpy"...seriously, between the 3 of us I would LIKE to think we could catch SOMETHING decent. So pick a day, Sir Intimidator...


My fishing is shot until after my last trial date which is now October 23, then once I get Dale settled back down and we both can relax, I'll think about fishing again!!!
I'm working hard to not let his grades slip and trying to keep an eye on him as much as possible during this whole mess...my first priority is Dale's welfare and fishing right now falls way down the list until it's over!

I'll be glad to key you in on some areas, but with the water temps heading down into the 50's...there won't be too many places WHERE YOU CAN"T CATCH FISH! THEY ARE FEEDING AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE, all across the lake!


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff (Crazy4SM) and Bill (Cajun Willie) both called yesterday morning wanting to take me out and SADLY I couldn't go!

Water temps were 60 degrees and they both caught WB and Crappies in Normal areas!
Bill had to leave before noon and had a nice haul and Jeff stayed most of the day and ended up with 148 fish on his counter, Jeff kept 14 that were all around 12 inches!
They had problems early getting the lures down to the Crappie...the WB would hit it on the fall, finally Jeff put on a heavier jig head and started pulling Crappie off the Bottom.
Willie didn't care because he also loves catching WB and did so until they moved off!
Jeff was using the usual Keitech in Bluegil and Bill was probably throwing his version on plastic swimmers also...the retreive has also SLOWED!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent glad to see you posting again, take care of your situation on the 23rd and we'll see you back out there. Just remember to remain positive throughout all of this.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent glad to see you posting again, take care of your situation on the 23rd and we'll see you back out there. Just remember to remain positive throughout all of this.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Thanks! 
Man, I never realized how much I miss fishin'....I think about it all the time, just wishin' I could get out...but then my thoughts turn to a 10 y/o (11 soon)whose life has been turned upside down and the protective Father thing comes out! The thing that keeps me going, is that he already realizes what I have done for him and he feels secure knowing that he's my life and I'm there for him!

SORRY! I just hope people realize how special kids are...they don't deserve some of the treatment they get from worthless parents!
OFF MY SOAPBOX AND BACK TO FISHING!!!


----------



## kschupp

Anybody know when Mike plans on closing for the year? I'm heading out Saturday and need to know I have to stop someplace else for some minners. Thanks....

Kent


----------



## downtime8763

Haven't been out in a while as I've been working part time for my township and now the running grain to the elevator like last year. Hope to get out a couple more times before winterizing the boat.Enjoy reading the posts and Brent you've got your priorities straight,look forward to seeing you and Dale at the lake in the future.


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Anybody know when Mike plans on closing for the year? I'm heading out Saturday and need to know I have to stop someplace else for some minners. Thanks....
> 
> Kent


I think they have a phone number...Lakeside Sales!
Lowell might also know, since he is family!


----------



## Shaggy

How's the wind today at CJ? Don't know how accurate The Weather Channel is but they say it's at 13 mph peaking at 16 and going back down to 13 in the afternoon. Is it too windy to fish effectively today?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Actually wentbout for about 45 minutes this morning, good to scratch the itch but this skunky smell is driving me nuts lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Heck, I didn't make it out either, too much wind, which would have made me even more frustrated!
Willie got out Friday but I haven't heard how he did!
That wind should have mixed things up alittle...it's gonna get good!


----------



## cajun willie

Sorry fella's I forgot my log-in & password, so had to wait till i got back to work (that&#8217;s where I keep it). 
Anyway on to fishing. Friday SUCKED!!!!, manage to catch an even dozen and worked for them. That wind was brutal, weather said was only gonna be blowing around 9 mph, well someone lied...when I got to the lake around 0730/0800 it was on the edge of white capping, so I hung out for a while in the trk (took a nap). Finally grew a pair (wind had calm down a little) and went out, went to the humps first, marked fish but could not stay on them d2 the wind. Over to the gravel bar to get out of the wind, caught all 12 from there. All fish caught on shad w/red flakes colored 2" swim bait. Water temp was 57/58.


----------



## kschupp

The wife and I went out on Sat. Didn't take the boat ("It might be too windy" (whine)), so we sat on the bank for a while at MBR. Didn't get anything at all, so we moved to the marina. I got 1 dink and then we decided to leave ("I'm bored!"). While the winds were around 10-15, the water didn't look too bad. My alumacraft really doesn't handle rough water very well at all. Rocks way to much in rough water. Should have brought the boat just in case.


----------



## Intimidator

Stopped by CJ today on my way home from Columbus meetings to pick up some jigs and Keitechs from Crazy4SM! Maybe I'll get some time to use them before the water gets hard!
I didn't get to fish and only had time to talk to him and 82BassMan for a few minutes. Water was CALM, IS DOWN already, and was in the mid 50's...the sun was out and it looked to be a perfect day...and I had to work!
Jeff had 38 Crappie already and BassMan was heading out...hopefully they finish well so I can be envious! Hope to hear some good reports!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Spent 45 minutes yesterday trying the deeper water by the dam without any success. My CJ skunkings continue on lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff ended up with 119 Nice Crappie on tuesday out in the lake, I think he said that he kept 14 that were over 11 inches...they were still biting on the Bluegill and minnow colored Keitech's...he also said they ALL were FAT AND HEALTHY!
I hate to say it, but this lake might just turn into a Great Crappie fishery before long!


----------



## Intimidator

LOOKS LIKE SUN AND 70's ALL NEXT WEEK...hopefully after tuesday I can relax and fish!


----------



## cjbrown

kschupp said:


> Anybody know when Mike plans on closing for the year? I'm heading out Saturday and need to know I have to stop someplace else for some minners. Thanks....
> 
> Kent



Lens Carryout has minnows year round.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Not the biggest lm in the lake but the first bass I've touched outta CJ in over a month. The dink crappie I caught before that broke my streak of skunkings out there........finally. Fished the mbr area for about 40 minutes earlier this evening and caught 1 lm, 1 crappie, and lost another lm at the bank.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Not the biggest lm in the lake but the first bass I've touched outta CJ in over a month. The dink crappie I caught before that broke my streak of skunkings out there........finally. Fished the mbr area for about 40 minutes earlier this evening and caught 1 lm, 1 crappie, and lost another lm at the bank.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Glad you finally REPRESENTED!
Hopefully, I can get out this week and enjoy Indian Summer!


----------



## Shaggy

Got to the lake yesterday for only the second time since the cover drop and I'm finding it more difficult to relocate the spots than I thought it would be. Once located I need to back away for casting so yesterday I got GPS fixes for where the boat needs to sit. I didn't actually fish for all that long but no activity with the bass but I did catch one very nice Crappie. Maybe all the motoring around the cover spooked the Bass or maybe the cover isn't working. lol

Had one interesting thing happen. I caught an anchor on one of the pieces of cover and brought it to the surface. Not quite sure how it stayed balanced to make it to the top but it was thick with algae and no spines broken from the initial impact with the bottom. (I was concerned about that)

Water temp was 57.5. Talked with a couple other guys fishing. A few Crappie were being caught but size was hard to come by.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Jeff ended up with 119 Nice Crappie on tuesday out in the lake, I think he said that he kept 14 that were over 11 inches...they were still biting on the Bluegill and minnow colored Keitech's...he also said they ALL were FAT AND HEALTHY!
> I hate to say it, but this lake might just turn into a Great Crappie fishery before long!


ive had a grand slam of crappie this year so i think its on track to be very succesful. ive turned every single fish back had a few gill hooks on dinks that i lost tons of sleep over. not a single white bass this year i wonder if there on the decline. very good small mouth population caught many this year. i hate to see it wind down but with cold water comes trout cant wait


----------



## kschupp

Got on on CJ yesterday for a beautiful day of fishing. Got some minners at the Bait House and headed out in thick fog early in the morning. Started out around the humps at the wife's request. Water temp was 54 and the fish were stacked up all over, but not one bite. Since I wasn't able to get involved in the drop this year and I don't know where the new cover is, I decided to move over some cover we dropped last year. Moved to the are where I almost ran over Downtime last June. The wife had her line in the water about 10 minutes and then started pulling feesh after feesh in. Her bobber no more than stood up and she had a feesh on. She was about 12 foot down in 24FOW. Almost all of them were small (7.5"-8.5") with some even smaller that we didn't bother to measure, but she still had a ball.  We both feel that it doesn't matter what size you catch, as long as you catch. If you get a few keepers that makes it even better. We sat on this spot for a couple of hours and ended up with about 30 between the 2 of us with 5 keepers. The fun thing was that almost all of them (no matter what the size) fought like crazy. They made you think you had a 12-13 incher on the line. We then had to go back to the MBR for a potty break. Just as we were getting ready to leave, my buddy called and wanted me to help him get his toon out of the water the year, so we hung around the MBR until he got there. Caught a couple more between the pylons, with a 10.5" keeper (that was mine ). After we got the toon out, we went back out for a couple more hours and didn't get another bite. Water temp was 56 when we pulled out. This was probably the last day we'll have the boat out and we had a wonderful day. Heading to Lake Cumberland next weekend for stripper fishing and it will probably be too cold for the wife to go again, so we will take the boat to Marty to get it winterized . I might try to get my man card out later in the winter and do some dock feeshin' at the marina, but that's probably a long shot.


----------



## cajun willie

Fished Sunday morning from 0730-1200. Water temp was 53-56. Caught 42 crappies on shad colored swim baits or jigs. Had 11 that were 10 plus inches to include 1 that went over 13. 
Notes: All bigger fish were caught first thing in the morning, didn&#8217;t catch a big one pass 0900. Bite was not steady, would go 30 minutes to an hour with 1 or 2 fish, then you&#8217;d catch 10 in a row, crazy fish, LOL. 
Fishing in that fog was pretty cool, at one point out on the lake, almost couldn&#8217;t see the motor while I was fishing from the front of the boat. Thank God for GPS.


----------



## Intimidator

Nice reports guys...now I'm even more ready to try it this week...I need one more mess for the freezer, or maybe just a fresh mess before winter! I have to get out while it's in the 70's or I'll regret it all Winter!
Good fishing to all!

Dale and I went out Friday and did not fish...he wanted to walk and talk and we hit the areas that Lewis and Clark (Steve and Jonny) walked with me when we were scouting fishing areas.
Since the water was down, we walked the horse paths to the Far N end past the unfinished ramp and walked back to the Campground point along the water. He had fun and was tired...we both went home and took a nap!LOL


----------



## cajun willie

It had lifted some when i took this pict.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Fished for 5.5 hrs today in the wind and ended with 97 crappie. 21 were over 11" with the biggest at 13". Kept 17 and gave the rest back to CJ. All off midlake structure on gold shad and bluegill swimbaits. Met up with Cajon Willie and Brent and fished side by side in our boats. Brent was all out of sorts and his heart wasn't in fishing today, but it was good to see him with a rod in his hand. Willie was getting his share of the action too. Here are some pics.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Fished for 5.5 hrs today in the wind and ended with 97 crappie. 21 were over 11" with the biggest at 13". Kept 17 and gave the rest back to CJ. All off midlake structure on gold shad and bluegill swimbaits. Met up with Cajon Willie and Brent and fished side by side in our boats. Brent was all out of sorts and his heart wasn't in fishing today, but it was good to see him with a rod in his hand. Willie was getting his share of the action too. Here are some pics.


NICE MESS OF FISH!

It was nice just to get out with the guys and talk!
Man, Jeff, You were ON! I haven't seen that many BIG FAT CJ Crappie in a LONG while!

I have to give MY "PROPS" to Jeff...Ever since I turned him on to the Keitechs and showed him how to use them, he has developed his system for catching crappie...it is AMAZING to watch him "At Work" catching Crappie. He also listened from others and took time to learn the lake...and these are the results from A CRAPPIE MASTER!

Bill is ALSO, definitely, benefitting from the guidence he has received and with Jeff's recent help, will be another CJ CRAPPIE MASTER...soon! He has the techniques and now he is learning the lake and knows the patterns...Man, These guys are learning TOO GOOD!!!LOL

It felt like I had never fished before??? I'll be back.. because I don't want to continue to take those thumpings from both of you anymore!!!LOL 
Hey, at least I finally slept last night!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> CJ polecat and I were also upon fair CJ Brown for about 4 hrs; marked very few fish (?) caught perhaps 20, with only 2 keepers...wish had known you guys were out !



I would have very much liked to see both of you!

I was able to talk with Shaggy before he launched for a Bass outing...he was gonna try for a few Big Crappie also! 
It was VERY NICE TO SEE AND TALK TO YOU RICK!

We still found and JEFF and BILL CAUGHT, ALOT of fish hanging on the bottom and ON the vertical drop-offs by the Feeding flats. The Dam area is a barren wasteland!

Water temps started at 57 in the am and hit 60 in the pm.
It is also at or close to Winter Pool.


----------



## Shaggy

I had a wonderful, relaxing day on the lake till about 6:30 last evening. I was fishing from around the MBR to the Gazebo and then skiers had to make their runs from the dam to the marina about a good cast distance away from me. Then some skullers started practicing and the girl in the back of the boat was barking out orders like she was in charge at a Nazi concentration camp. So much for the peacefulness. LOL

As far as bass fishing I came up empty. The wind was pretty strong which always makes fishing tougher and I rarely marked fish on the sonar. I dropped PVC in 5 different locations in July and so far have only caught one Crappie on any on them. I'm also not seeing activity on the sonar. *YOU OTHER GUYS THAT DROPPED STRUCTURE:* I'd be interested in knowing if any of your stuff is producing. How about that nice mess of Crappie yesterday? Did they come from a drop in July?

*Brent:* It was great having the chance to talk to you again. I was really glad to hear your situation is just about over. Hopefully the weather holds for awhile longer. I really want to fish together at least one more time before handing in our man cards. LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I had a wonderful, relaxing day on the lake till about 6:30 last evening. I was fishing from around the MBR to the Gazebo and then skiers had to make their runs from the dam to the marina about a good cast distance away from me. Then some skullers started practicing and the girl in the back of the boat was barking out orders like she was in charge at a Nazi concentration camp. So much for the peacefulness. LOL
> 
> As far as bass fishing I came up empty. The wind was pretty strong which always makes fishing tougher and I rarely marked fish on the sonar. I dropped PVC in 5 different locations in July and so far have only caught one Crappie on any on them. I'm also not seeing activity on the sonar. *YOU OTHER GUYS THAT DROPPED STRUCTURE:* I'd be interested in knowing if any of your stuff is producing. How about that nice mess of Crappie yesterday? Did they come from a drop in July?
> 
> *Brent:* It was great having the chance to talk to you again. I was really glad to hear your situation is just about over. Hopefully the weather holds for awhile longer. I really want to fish together at least one more time before handing in our man cards. LOL



Shag,
Don't get frustrated yet on your locations...they will be OK next year!
Right now the Fish are still stacking up on drop-offs, etc, in DEEP water, VERY CLOSE to feeding flats. MOST fish were right near the bottom still!!!
We found a drop-off that we fish that goes from 5 ft to 26 ft very quickly...the fish were stacked from 18 to 24 ft...just stacked up...WAITING!

WE have not been fishing ANY of the NEW Cover yet...except for some that was mixed in with cover from 2 yrs ago...and those areas held only some Monster Crappie!

Your Cover will come into play after the turn-over, all winter, before the Spring Spawn, after the spawn, and when the thermocline sets in! Have Faith...you picked good areas that are out of the norm and will benefit the fish and yourself!

EVERYTHING that Jeff and Bill caught was on a SUPER, SUPER, SLOW, Stop 'N' GO Super SLOW retrieve, EVEN the CHANNEL that I caught...they are feeding during the day, but only if it is an EASY EASY EASY meal. When the turn-over happens, that is their trigger to GORGE 24/7!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Shag,
> Don't get frustrated yet on your locations...they will be OK next year!
> Right now the Fish are still stacking up on drop-offs, etc, in DEEP water, VERY CLOSE to feeding flats. MOST fish were right near the bottom still!!!
> We found a drop-off that we fish that goes from 5 ft to 26 ft very quickly...the fish were stacked from 18 to 24 ft...just stacked up...WAITING!
> 
> WE have not been fishing ANY of the NEW Cover yet...except for some that was mixed in with cover from 2 yrs ago...and those areas held only some Monster Crappie!
> 
> Your Cover will come into play after the turn-over, all winter, before the Spring Spawn, after the spawn, and when the thermocline sets in! Have Faith...you picked good areas that are out of the norm and will benefit the fish and yourself!
> 
> EVERYTHING that Jeff and Bill caught was on a SUPER, SUPER, SLOW, Stop 'N' GO Super SLOW retrieve, EVEN the CHANNEL that I caught...they are feeding during the day, but only if it is an EASY EASY EASY meal. When the turn-over happens, that is their trigger to GORGE 24/7!


It feels really strange that you'd have to fish super slow 3/4 of the way through October. Who'd a thunk it. Once the lake turns over I just hope the temps stay warm enough to get out a couple more times.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> BTW, Sir Intimidator, congratulations on the channel and hopefully many more !


Hey, that's only the second one this entire year!...Of course, I haven't been able to fish that much either!
They better think twice before they start biting my lures again or I'll start eating catfish and "thin the herd"!LOL

Bill went back out yesterday, until the wind picked up, and added another nice mess of Crappie to his resume!


----------



## Intimidator

I managed to get out for a couple hours on Friday before it got too bad....caught 8 dink Crappie around the Marina, and a nice 16 inch Smallie in Bass Cove!
Other than that I couldn't find many places out of the wind....but I did get out and free my mind for awhile!
Maybe 4 days of Wind and cold will help the turn over!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> With the high winds for a prolonged period out of the N likely turn over is occuring...and with the sudden more than 30 degree drop in temperatures within 24 hrs, possibly it`s bad news for the majority of the shad...if anyone regularly drives Robert Eastman Rd headed for Croft Rd, look for the gulls.


I think the only "saving grace" for the shad is that the water temps were in the 60's when the drop in temps occured and we had warm water flowing in from the North...I'm thinking this will be a warm water turn-over which will keep the entire lake in the low 50's for awhile and will slow the cool down!....Hopefully anyway!


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> Don`t WANT a massive shad kill, however keep in mind a 10 degree water temp drop in 24 hrs will be bad for them; apparently they are 1 of the most fragile types of fish to the water temps. Once temperature stunned they float to the surface and are carried by the wind onto the rocks...hopefully most of their schools were deep.


I bet you read that in OutDoor Life
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> cj polecat, nope ! Couple of yrs watching the lake experience.


Read an article (Not in Outdoor Life) that says they also can't use their fat stores below 39 degrees and they will metabolize their internal organs, muscle, etc,....this is why they are EXCELLENT food for the gulls and fish when they die due to the cold....JUST 1 BIG CHUNK OF ENERGIZING SUSHI!


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> Seriously, in Europe salted and dried shad fillets are eaten like potato chips; in many places they are considered a delicacy. (Personally, anything that can be found in a picture illustration in Webster`s Dictionary to define "fishy' AIN`T going onto my menu. )


Girls don't shave their legs there either , is it spring yet Daddy ???


----------



## spfldbassguy

Thinking about maybe hitting the west side deeper water after I drop my son off at daycare/preschool. Picked up some shad colored bucktail jigs over the weekend and want to test them out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Thinking about maybe hitting the west side deeper water after I drop my son off at daycare/preschool. Picked up some shad colored bucktail jigs over the weekend and want to test them out.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


May be Good!
I talked with Jeff, he went out Friday and caught his typical 100+ Crappie, he also reported that the water temp was in the LOW 40"s...THE LAKE HAS TURNED OVER...Fish will be closer to shore, if the shad move in to get heat off the rocks, docks, etc!
Jeff also reported that there were NO DEAD SHAD floating anywhere...which is another good sign right now! He did see gulls along the shore that were feeding on shad close to the bank!


----------



## Intimidator

Finally saw Doc again...and his lovely wife....at the Shawnee PeeWee football game Saturday!
That's how bad it's been for both of us and fishing...we get to talk about fishing at his Grandson and my Son's football game!LOL

Hey Lowell...Man, I forget his name, but your friend who has helped with EVERY DROP, also was at the game and has a grandson playing...he told us that he overheard a BIG FISH, being reported to MIKE...it was also released back to Mother CJ!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Steve? (green GMC S-15?) GOOD man...Leo? showwed up with a small army 8 times in the dead of winter. James- helped keep it going early on and when we needed it most POWER hit for the group, and several whom asked to remain "unnamed" for their own reasons...take your pick ! MANY hands were involved...BTW, good report !


Steve, I think...he was at this years meeting with you at the COE office!


----------



## downtime8763

I will be out on the lake Friday as the farming is done for another season,look out fish !


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> I will be out on the lake Friday as the farming is done for another season,look out fish !


Jeff and I will see you out there!
I just want to "See" Jeff destroy some Crappie again before I have to turn in my Man Card! 
Then, hopefully, I'll be out Saturday night and Sunday morning, fishing from the bank for Gator and Bass....then I'll have to wait for more warm weather!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> I will be out on the lake Friday as the farming is done for another season,look out fish !


Hey Paul, 
Please, if you can take some time and take at look at your "Cover" and see how it's doing...I'm curious about the activity in that area, now that the water has cooled!


----------



## cajun willie

Brent, i hope you do better with Jeff than you did with me. Jeff keep'm strait. 

And for Gods sake, set the hook Brent.


----------



## Salmonid

Just a reminder, this Sunday the 11th, is an ICEFISHOHIm dock fishing event at the marina at CJ. Ill be there, anyone else??
Details below... Salmonid
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Alum and CJ Brown Dock tournaments starting in November!

Hi guy's,

IFO will be starting early ice fishing pot tournaments at Alum Creek and CJ Brown starting in November.

Check in starts at 7:30 am.

Entry Fee $15 per man. Individual tournament.

Biggest Crappie wins $5 per entry.

Biggest Saugeye or Walleye wins $5 per entry.

$5 goes to help cover IFO website costs.

In addition each angler will win a product prize from our sponsors for entering.

Dates and Location.

Sunday November 4th at Alum Creek Marina Docks 8am to 1pm.
Sunday November 11th at CJ Brown Marina Docks 8am until 1pm.
Sunday November 18th at Alum Creek Marina Docks 8am to 1pm.
Sunday November 25th at CJ Brown Marina Docks 8am to 1pm
Sunday December 2nd at Alum Creek Marina Docks 8am to 1pm.

Rules- We will be weighing your largest fish per species and the largest fish per species wins that pot. If there is a tie than we will go to the anglers second heaviest fish. 

If a certain species is not caught that day than we will pay a second place spot for the pot.

2 rods can be fished at one time. No casting allowed. Only a vertical presentation. We prefer using ice fish gear but long rods are ok as long as no casting is made.

We always have fun with these events until safe ice.

Please check the site in case their is rain and we cancel a day.

Everyone is welcome!

David Hoheisel


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Hey Paul,
> Please, if you can take some time and take at look at your "Cover" and see how it's doing...I'm curious about the activity in that area, now that the water has cooled!


Brent,That is my plan,if your in the area give me a shout.


----------



## Salmonid

LOWELL, YOU HAVE TO FISH VERICALLY IN THIS ONE, THATS THE WHOLE IDEA, AN ICE FISHING WARMUP, MEET AND GREET, PLAY WITH YOUR ELECTRONICS, ETC. ( sOORY ABOUT CAPS_ i CANT GET MY KEYBOARD TO SWITCH??_

SALMONID


----------



## Doctor

I'll be out on Saturday morning dragging for Channels and Blues. I'll have extra rods and stuff on board if anyone wants to join me, should be there around 8am at least that's what I'm shooting for .............Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Good deal Doc, Im thinking of maybe bringing my boat with me on Sunday AM for drifting up there after the Ice Fishing tourney.. So let me know how you end up doing, Im watching the winds now, supposed to be breeezy...

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor

Lynn and I drove out about 1pm today saw about 8 boats on the water 2 on the humps one over where we dropped cover from my boat this fall, one over by the spillway, and another at the MBR, not sure where the others was but saw Brent's rocket in the parking lot so he musta been on the water with somebody, waiting on a report from them...........Doc


----------



## downtime8763

Doc,
I was around the spillway and the bite there was not bad but holding it in the wind that was swirling was tough. Kept 4 keepers. Two from there one each from between the ramp pilings and were I dropped my attractors. I found them closer to shore(crappie) in 11-14 ft of water with structure or shelf's to go off of. Water temp was cold ,forgot to even look at it but oh well probably my last day out till spring.  From what I saw if was not the greatest day catching, but any day fishing is good. Brent was out as well and not a banner day for him ether.


----------



## Doctor

Got on the water at 9am Saturday, went to the Marina, wow, 22 people on the docks fishing, thru net a couple of times just small Shad so tossed them back.

Went to the North end wind blowing right at Goose Island from the south 1 foot rollers, had Skipjack for bait, set the Rhodhan for a .50mph drift and locked it in, two rods out the back and had soaked baits for about 9min. when right rod went down and stayed down but when I pulled back on the rod no fight, fish came to surface a 17" Crappie on a Skipjack head, this guy was 2 inches thick, I have only seen 2 fish that size in my lifetime, he was in open water no trees nothing and for the next two hours that is all I caught no cats, just Crappies and nothing under 10 inches, 2 dozen were released back into CJ, water temp was at 48 degrees, check out some of the cover we dropped this fall they are stacked with fish.

Luke licks Catfish when I bring them on board but he don't care for Crappie, gave me a stern look like, these are not what I came out here for, he would see the silver sides as I brought them in and would go back and lay down in the boat.

Several boats on the water and 4 putting in when I pulled off the lake at 1pm.

Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Doc, over the last few years , me or my partners have taken several crappies while drifting for cats and like you said, right on muddy open water bottoms?? always got keepers but none like that. Glad to see your report as me and Backupbait are hitting CJB at first light for cats to beat some of the wind they are calling for. 
I suspect the fish were in deeper water then where you were but who knows... sometimes they just dont bite. What was water temp? Im guessing right about 49-50??

Will be in my Blue and white Sea Nymph so if anyone is out, please stop by and say hello...

Will post any results tomorrow. 

Salmonid


----------



## zuk1972

Me,my son and his grandpa's all were at breaker wall on east side of marina this am early .The first hour wasnt to bad we managed to get 2 snags and 2 tangles with the granpas lines lol.We moved to marina side of wall and saw a few guys catching aquarium fish but that wind was horrible even in the marina so we packed it in .Seen a guy reel in about a 5 inch crappie as we drove off on the bass cove side of the marina .Good to get out but sad its all over for the year ..We needed intimidater to show us the ropes lol.BTW my boy casted his swimbait you gave him into that tree in the turnaround he was heartbroken


----------



## Shaggy

zuk1972 said:


> BTW my boy casted his swimbait you gave him into that tree in the turnaround he was heartbroken


Which tree? With the economy like it is I should rescue that bait and give it a new home in my tackle box.


----------



## Salmonid

Since regular partner (Catfish_chaser) was working today, I took Randy ( Backupbait) up to CJ Brown for some channel action. ( almost did the ICEFISHOHIO gig but with the warmer weather, opted to get the boat out) With heavy winds being called for we were at the marina at first light and quickly castnetted about 75- 3" shad, that would have to do and since CJ is loaded with smaller fish, the size of the shad would not be a problem. We drove over to the ramp and put in and headed to mid lake and started drifting North towards the upper end. took a while but we eventually got into some fish on about every drift. Found fish in every spot from 8-31 FOW, I think we took around 20 channels and a non keeper crappie. Best channel was 6.5 lbs and the vast majority were those pesky 12-15" fish ( .75-1.5 lb) , a handful in the 2.5-4 lb range.
Water was clear and was around 47-48 all morning. We left around 1 pm since the whitecaps were coming along with about 2 ft rollers and 25 mph winds. The bite was good and fish were actively chasing the baits until they got it most of the time. 

The fall bite is really been decent lately so dont even think about putting away your stuff yet...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Nice report Salmonid. Went out about noonish and spoke to Dave H of Ice Fish Ohio; he said the bite was slow; not 1 keeper crappie had been caught that he was aware of upto that point. He did say was surprised more than a couple of perch were taken, but most were on the small side. He also added the Marina was just LOADED with shad; you could see them on the flasher. Most of what was caught came near or off what little cover had been illegally placed under the docks; many small and medium bluegills.


I went out and talked with Rusty for awhile on my way from the "Cliff's" to Bass Cove...everyone should be prepared for the next Dock Tourney because Guppy has some new toys and should put a hurtin' on those slabs!

Actually Lowell, I fished the Marina ALL weekend and found it to be VOID of anything other than a few dinks!
I think the fish are lovin' the Cover out in the Main Lake and are refusing to move!!!LOL
All the Big fish are out in the lake UNTIL dark!


----------



## Intimidator

Since I no longer have a home computer and have to do this at work...this will be a long report!

Friday, fished with Jeff and a couple of his buddies that have "learned the ways of Keitech"...Jeff was over 90 Crappies again with the largest being 12.5 inches.
The lake was like glass early and it was nice...but within an hour it was starting to white-cap and Jeff had a terrible time trying to stay on the fish. I wasn't concerned with catching many as I was trying Flouro again and colors that had not been successful lately...It really helps to experiment fishing with someone who is constantly catching fish, because you quickly learn what works and what doesn't. I HATE FLOURO and will never use it again...period! That being said, I was able to get good test results in and then switch to what Jeff was using and would catch fish...then try something else, not catch fish, then switch to what Jeff was using and catch fish!
Fishing for Crappie, they way we do, is just not condusive to FLOURO...it's sink rate gets you into too much trouble and effects/affects the swimbaits too much. Once I switched back to my other pole with braid...all was well with the world again!
Jeff's buddies took home a nice Mess of Crappie!

Went back out Saturday NIGHT and Saw something for the first time...right at dusk a WOLFPACK of FOOTBALL sized Smallmouth's caught a school of shad in a cove...they would get the shad to the surface and leap out of the water through the middle of the school, several shad would be knocked out of the water also...stunned shad that hit the water, would be destroyed by huge gulps. These Smallmouth were no more that a 6'6" rod away from me....up and down the bank within a distance of 50 feet....I saw more SM out of the water in 45 minutes than probably my entire life....AND NEVER CAUGHT A FISH! They were keyed in on the shad and didn't hit a lure! As soon as the last bit of light died, so did the show! It was truely amazing!

Moved around and hit the flats and caught 3 Gators...I didn't have my tape but the largest was just short of the 30 inch mark on my pole...IT WAS A FULL GROWN GATOR! I still have never caught that elusive 30 incher FROM CJ.
The other 2 were over the 17 inch Crappie mark on my pole. All 3 were giving back to Mother CJ since she provided for me this Spring and other times I was able to fish! All three were caught on the Blue/Black 2.8" Keitech's.
Went back to the spot of the Flying Smallmouth's and it was a great decision...I ended up catching 5 Smallies and 2 Largemouth that were ALL over the 17 inch Crappie mark on my pole. ALL were caught on the Blue Black 2.8's and they destroyed 4 of them!
Moved again and caught 8 legal Crappie in deep bank cover and a couple dinks, with the same Blue/Black 2.8! Everything was returned!

Fished Sunday Morning at the Cliff's and caught 22 Crappies, all were legal but nothing over 10.5. Went to the Marina and caught 2 dinks after talking with Rusty.
Left for home and Came back out Sunday night before dusk....HOPING TO SEE ANOTHER SHOW! NOTHING, and I mean Nothing, no surface activity at all and all I could muster was a 9 inch LM while talking to Jeff on the phone and then (2) 12 inchers later...that was it...they just weren't biting...must have been full from Saturday's gorge fest, or the front had them running for cover!
Water temps are in the 40's and you feel it when you handle the fish...they feel like they came out of the freezer...but Man, THEY ARE ACTIVE!
They were hiting a moving lure Saturday...the Sun must have warmed the rocks enough to get the shad moving and the Predators because they were hitting the Keitech just like in late Spring...these were "No doubt" bites!
ANOTHER FACT is that the fish of CJ are healthy...I have never seen so many FAT fish...the Gators were FAT, The Bass were FAT, and the Lake Crappies are THICK AND FAT! 
All I can say is, KEEP THAT COVER COMING!LOL And hopefully they can gorge for another year or two!
Had a GREAT weekend fishing and relaxing...hopefully I'll get a few more before the Man Card goes away for the winter!
Good fishing to all!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Got on the water at 9am Saturday, went to the Marina, wow, 22 people on the docks fishing, thru net a couple of times just small Shad so tossed them back.
> 
> Went to the North end wind blowing right at Goose Island from the south 1 foot rollers, had Skipjack for bait, set the Rhodhan for a .50mph drift and locked it in, two rods out the back and had soaked baits for about 9min. when right rod went down and stayed down but when I pulled back on the rod no fight, fish came to surface a 17" Crappie on a Skipjack head, this guy was 2 inches thick, I have only seen 2 fish that size in my lifetime, he was in open water no trees nothing and for the next two hours that is all I caught no cats, just Crappies and nothing under 10 inches, 2 dozen were released back into CJ, water temp was at 48 degrees, check out some of the cover we dropped this fall they are stacked with fish.
> 
> Luke licks Catfish when I bring them on board but he don't care for Crappie, gave me a stern look like, these are not what I came out here for, he would see the silver sides as I brought them in and would go back and lay down in the boat.
> 
> Several boats on the water and 4 putting in when I pulled off the lake at 1pm.
> 
> Doc



CONGRATS DOC...that is a HUGE Crappie no matter where your at!
I caught one that size last year and saw 2 others, but that's the first one that big I've heard of this year!
I just finished reading a nice article about how the BIG Crappie just move around looking for food...so I think you're on to something.

WELL, I guess you should just come over to "THE DARK SIDE" and start fishing for Crappie...I can start you out on some Keitech's...I'm sure Luke would develope a "Taste" for them soon enough..if not, I could fry him up a mess and I'm sure he wouldn't turn that down!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

zuk1972 said:


> Me,my son and his grandpa's all were at breaker wall on east side of marina this am early .The first hour wasnt to bad we managed to get 2 snags and 2 tangles with the granpas lines lol.We moved to marina side of wall and saw a few guys catching aquarium fish but that wind was horrible even in the marina so we packed it in .Seen a guy reel in about a 5 inch crappie as we drove off on the bass cove side of the marina .Good to get out but sad its all over for the year ..We needed intimidater to show us the ropes lol.BTW my boy casted his swimbait you gave him into that tree in the turnaround he was heartbroken


PM me or call me, if you get back up this year...I'll come out and give him a small box loaded with some Keitech's and Jig heads, so he's ready for next year!

INSIDE THE MARINA has been POOR fishing for A LONG WHILE! I think the BIG FISH like all the NEW COVER that has been added out in the lake...I guess we need to drop some Massive structures in the Marina next time, to help it out again!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, you`ll have to humor me, I do agree that during the day the Marina`s not the best choice for fish; but "Oh, contraier" as soon as the Sun dips towards the western horizon, and the "magic hr' begins, particularly with the Marina about CHOCK FULL of shad of late whom knows what predators lurk just outside the mouth of the Marina (or out by the gravel bar) awaiting the cloak of darkness to fall...seriously, over the past 5 yrs have caught quite a few smallies with twisters run relatively shallow as dusk decends


Everyone Sunday was commenting on "seeing" huge balls of shad in the Marina...and also commenting on not catching anything but aquarium fish! 
Now that CJ has a population of NICE Crappie and other fish,...dinks, 9 inch Crappies, cracker size 'gills, and 6-9 inch Bass, are not considered a target by MOST! 
THE MARINA HAS TURNED INTO A VERY LARGE FISH NURSERY...that's all!

I, unlike most, do understand what happens at night...and I try to give the Marina is rightful due, but again,....there just aren't any quality fish in any numbers....at all!
For the past 2 years the ONLY time the Marina has PRODUCED is during the Crappie Spawn, other than that, you MIGHT hear of a FEW decent fish being taken....IMHO, this means that the OVERALL fishing INSIDE the Marina has been POOR! 

Now outside the Marina IS ANOTHER STORY!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Yup gotta agree about the marina, I haven't pulled in a really decent sized fish inside the marina in atleast 2 years. With that being said I've caught some really nice sized fish everywhere else out there. Neither my little boy or myself even caught what I consider a good sized bluegill this year which I think bummed him out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Yup gotta agree about the marina, I haven't pulled in a really decent sized fish inside the marina in atleast 2 years. With that being said I've caught some really nice sized fish everywhere else out there. Neither my little boy or myself even caught what I consider a good sized bluegill this year which I think bummed him out.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey, give the night bite a try this weekend...AND, you still can be home by 8!LOL
Dale wants one more try for a Walleye...maybe this weekend ??


----------



## chuck71

Anyone have a recent watertemp? I'm hoping with this cold weather it doesn't start turning into hard water, not for fishing but goose elimination for Brent!


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Anyone have a recent watertemp? I'm hoping with this cold weather it doesn't start turning into hard water, not for fishing but goose elimination for Brent!


Jeff is out, just called him it's 44-44.5 degrees, his overall numbers are down right now, but he has been catching all big Crappie with 8 over 12 inches with the biggest being 13!

I'm really dis-satisfied with the job you are doing reducing the Goose population!LOL. 
Heck, CJ is still loaded with those "poop machines"! You can't walk anywhere without walking on the turds....Man, that can't be healthy!
I think the Goose population has made an amazing comeback...NOW THEY NEED TO BE THINNED OUT!


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> I'm really dis-satisfied with the job you are doing reducing the Goose population!LOL.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am too!! The thing is they won't let us hunt where the geese are. Hello??? How the heck is going to go swimming when the temp is in the 40's? If they would open up the beach that would only leave the marina area where they could go, and I doubt they would bother. I could be wrong. Oh well, talking to the staff in the office is kinda like talking to a wall. They cater to everyone else who uses that place for a race, hike, frizee golf, ride horses, etc. Yet the folks that pay for their hunting and fishing licenses get put to the back burner. Off my rant... for now


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Intimidator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really dis-satisfied with the job you are doing reducing the Goose population!LOL.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh well, talking to the staff in the office is kinda like talking to a wall. They cater to everyone else who uses that place for a race, hike, frizee golf, ride horses, etc. Yet the folks that pay for their hunting and fishing licenses get put to the back burner. Off my rant... for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the same people who stopped the Cover Projects.....even though the COE and Fish Management wanted it to continue because of the Success and RESULTS of EVERY PROJECT...and even though no tax dollars were spent due to the fact that everyone involved provided all of the time, money, etc! Enough said!.....Bunch of IDIOTS!
Click to expand...


----------



## chuck71

I hear ya brother... It's hard not to go on, and on, AND ON, AND ON!!!! LOL


----------



## downtime8763

I will be out tomorrow in my white Taho s/f with Bill and if any OGF members see us give us a shout .


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

It was a grind today. As Brent said, water temp was steady at 44.5. Visibility was good and wind was light from the north. Just me and one other boat on the water today. Final count was 66. I kept twelve over 12" and threw back many 10" to 12"ers. The biggest today were 13". My first 4 out of 5 fish were all over 12", then it became a grind. I didn't get into any schools and the fish seemed to be scattered today. Swimbaits, as usual, on main lake cover.

Here are some pictures of the fish and a shad that I pulled out of one of the crappies. I was impressed with the size of the shad at 4".


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Here are some pictures of the fish and a shad that I pulled out of one of the crappies. I was impressed with the size of the shad at 4".


GREAT PICTURE! THANKS...
IT goes to prove a point!

That is exactly why people who only use small baits continue to mainly catch SMALL Crappie before or after the spawn! During the Crappie spawn, people get a false sense of what Crappie will bite on, then they get frustrated because it doesn't work any other time. They tend to forget that a Crappie will hit a piece of Aluminum foil during the spawn and it wasn't just because of their fishing ability!
A fish is just like the rest of us...give us a BIG Thanksgiving meal and let us go sleep it off!LOL


----------



## zaraspook

Very impressive catch! Love the pic of the 4" shad. I'm a big bait advocate for crappie and your photo is great supporting evidence.


----------



## downtime8763

Fished CJ this morning with Bill,water was 46deg. Found them in 20 ft and mostly on or near the bottom. Three inch keitech worked best as we tried quiet a few with having kept seven and with a total of over 30 not bad as it was 32deg when we got on the lake and not much better later on it the day.


----------



## Doctor

Got on the water Saturday about 11am, stiff wind out of the East, three other boats on the lake but I never saw any of them, went to the Marina for Shad found about 4 doz. in a tight school all about 3in. long motored out of the marina and just decided to start dragging with that east wind blowing turned the boat sideways and put out both drift bags and that let the boat move along about .45mph dragged baits from the marina to the humps and caught 6 Channels all small, no Crappies this time only fished till 2pm wind was starting to get a tad on the chilly side and I never wore my coveralls, water temp is 45.3.

Will return tomorrow for some more fun...............Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Doc I just wanted say thank you again for the drift sock you gave me. I've used it all year long and its the perfect size for my yak. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Finally got out today for the first time in almost a month and I must say I was a bit rusty. Had one bite on a jig and did a sissy hookset and it got off after about 1.5 seconds of me thinking it was hooked lol. Gonna be back out tomorrow just don't know where yet, maybe in my yak for the last time this year using it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent it was good to see you and Dale again even if it was for a short time. Glad to see you two fellas out and about spending some quality time together.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went back out again earlier today withstand the same results.......skunky smelling. Probably will get back out somewhere Thanksgiving morning to see if I can catch a turkey day bass.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Fished CJ this morning with Bill,water was 46deg. Found them in 20 ft and mostly on or near the bottom. Three inch keitech worked best as we tried quiet a few with having kept seven and with a total of over 30 not bad as it was 32deg when we got on the lake and not much better later on it the day.


Very Nice!
Keep practicing with them and you'll be ready for the "Onslaught" next year! As fat as JUST THOSE 9-10 inch Crappie are...we're looking at ALOT of 11's just from them next year!

I want a few more of those "Doc" sized CATFISH CRAPPIE!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent it was good to see you and Dale again even if it was for a short time. Glad to see you two fellas out and about spending some quality time together.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sorry we didn't get to Chat longer but He was on a mission! I'll be out all Turkey weekend again...give me a call!


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went out FRIDAY from 3:30 til 5:30 and Hiked/Scouted the West Bank from the Crabil house through the main coves looking for New areas and hidden treasures...some of it was very tough walking but it served it's purpose and he ended up going to bed at 7pm and slept the next day until 10am.

We went back out Sat morning and Talked with Rusty who was on the docks trying some things out for the Alum Tourney on Sunday (he came in 2nd)...then we Hiked/Scouted the Handicap cove all the way around to the Campground beach...Sorry, we didn't know that was you DOC, or we would have hollared! Dale enjoyed walking all the way out into the lake on the sandbar...he thought that was just awesome! We skipped rocks for awhile and started back!
He found a deer backbone in the water and took a vertebra, he took it home, bleached it out, and he sanded out where the spinal cord went, so it fit on his rifle scope...it actually looks kinda cool!! Leave it to him to think of something like that!
We went home and came back out around 4:30pm to work on getting him his first GATOR...the bite was off...NO TOPWATER ACTION ANYWHERE...We saw Steve and Dale caught a NICE Crappie on a 4" Keitech....that was it all night! 
We hit 3 different feeding flats and I went home smelling of "Eau de Pepe Le Pew" and had a soon to be 11 y/o giving me grief all night!LOL

Sunday we went back out, talke to Grandma Bluegill and a few others who still weren't catching anything in the Marina....Dale and I and walked a few deer paths in and out of the frisbee golf course...I have been teaching him how to find his way in the woods and this was great to get him tired and then get him lost....he actually did find his way back to the "golf" course and followed in back to the Marina! And he slept good again last night!

All of this Scouting has allowed me to see alot of the spawning and feeding areas around the lake and Bass hiding Areas during the summer...it also has opened up areas that have deep water nearby that could be home to new cover soon! MAN, there are ALOT of 1-2" minnows in the shallow waters right now!


----------



## EnonEye

Went "just 1 last time" before putting her to bed for the year, darn boat shop there on the corner of SR40 and Birdhouse Rd closed at 2PM on a beutiful Saturday? C'mon! Got to the loading ramp bout 3, barely made it out of the truck when here comes the DNR Officer Brown in her truck, checking me for safety stuff for only the 3rd time this year at CJ. She made sure she got close enough to me to get a good sniff of my breath. After being satisfied i wasn't drunk she sat there and wtached me for a good solid 5 minutes while I prepped for launch and finally left. Geeez, how bout scaring off some of the pervs up there in the restrooms instead of boaters or check someones fish catch once in a season? 
Anyhow felt like just a lazy day basking in the sun , slow drifted off camping point area splitting the difference between the northeast wind and the dead zone area there, sat 1 slip bobber at 8 feet and another at 15 feet with a big ol bass minner on the end. Didn't do much, maybe a dozen craps in 2 hours, all released, darn near fell asleep on the drift with the warm sun hitting my face. Not another boat anywhere to be seen. Thanx mother CJ for 
a good way to end a great year, see ya in March.


----------



## downtime8763

Will be out on CJ for maybe the last time in the morning to try for a few slabs to get me through the winter. It's been a good crappie year and I hope I improve on the walleye catch next year. Goo luck to all you hard water fisherman as the only fishing in the winter I do is via espn or the wii.


----------



## Doctor

Was back on the water Sunday went to the Marina got Shad, saw what I thought was Brents car in the lot previous post looks like it was him, didn't know if you had hood stripes on your car Brent.

Dragged baits from the Marina to the humps again only had two take downs and both were rod rackers but the rods popped back up and bait was gone, tough keeping those 3 inch shad on a hook when the fish short strike them.

Started working the roadbed from the campground to route four and found fish in that area but all small, ended up with 9 Channels biggest was pushing three lbs.

May be on the lake on Wednesday afternoon, south wind has always been good to me on this lake.

Aarron was launching his boat as I was leaving so told him where I was fishing and where the bait was he called me Sunday night and said he got a dozen small ones and then he called me Monday night and he caught 20 same area again small ones.

Might have to hit some of the new cover in past years the fish have always stayed in and around the area of Buck creek as it comes up to the main lake, I'm thinking that they now may be packing tight to the cover, that stuff we dropped over on the west bank should be goodif that wind is blowing out of the South Wednesday, I'll post a report on wednesday night if I go..................Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Was back on the water Sunday went to the Marina got Shad, saw what I thought was Brents car in the lot previous post looks like it was him, didn't know if you had hood stripes on your car Brent.
> 
> Dragged baits from the Marina to the humps again only had two take downs and both were rod rackers but the rods popped back up and bait was gone, tough keeping those 3 inch shad on a hook when the fish short strike them.
> 
> Started working the roadbed from the campground to route four and found fish in that area but all small, ended up with 9 Channels biggest was pushing three lbs.
> 
> May be on the lake on Wednesday afternoon, south wind has always been good to me on this lake.
> 
> Aarron was launching his boat as I was leaving so told him where I was fishing and where the bait was he called me Sunday night and said he got a dozen small ones and then he called me Monday night and he caught 20 same area again small ones.
> 
> Might have to hit some of the new cover in past years the fish have always stayed in and around the area of Buck creek as it comes up to the main lake, I'm thinking that they now may be packing tight to the cover, that stuff we dropped over on the west bank should be goodif that wind is blowing out of the South Wednesday, I'll post a report on wednesday night if I go..................Doc


Yep! My Car!
Hey, we need to talk....I need some info! 
Jeff, Shaggy, and I, have been talking about a couple areas and I know you know those areas well!


----------



## downtime8763

Went out today from 8am till about 1:30,we did ok as we kept 19 and returned over 40 others. Here is a pic of the filets that will be great this winter fresh out of the frier with a brown bottle !!! They are close to cover and 15-20 ft of water (45deg) SLOW is the way to go as well.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Nice report! I wish I could have been on the water with you today. Was there many out on this beautiful day? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downtime8763

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Nice report! I wish I could have been on the water with you today. Was there many out on this beautiful day?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Only a couple of other boats out and from what we were told and had seen early was the time to be there.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Went out today from 8am till about 1:30,we did ok as we kept 19 and returned over 40 others. Here is a pic of the filets that will be great this winter fresh out of the frier with a brown bottle !!! They are close to cover and 15-20 ft of water (45deg) SLOW is the way to go as well.


Nice! I forgot to ask when you called...were you still using swimmers or live!

Again....Congrats!


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Nice! I forgot to ask when you called...were you still using swimmers or live!
> 
> Again....Congrats!


Swimmers and the keitech won again !!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out this morning for about an hour, 1 7" crappie, 1 lost swimbait, & 2 jignpigs lost on consecutive casts. Atleast I wasn't smelling skunky at my family's Thanksgiving feast lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

I know this is not fishing related but....

A special Thanks, to all of you who have provided encourgement, friendship, and PRAYERS though this trying personal time. 
On Friday 11-23, my divorce was final, and I was given FULL CUSTODY of Dale!
Now, hopefully, the healing can begin and I can concentrate on doing what's best for Dale and helping him to learn, grow, and be able to enjoy life again!
Thanks Again!
Brent


----------



## Doctor

Good deal Brent hope everything works out well for you buddy.............Doc


----------



## Doctor

After running some errands this morning then eating breakfast with Lynn I got the boat ready and headed to CJ, got there at 2pm and only one trailer in the lot and he was out on the lake, launched and rolled up on him and it was CrazyforSmallmouth he was catching fish so that is why I never posted where he was located on the lake, we chatted then I headed for the creek line in the middle of the lake in past years this is where I have caught cold water Blues, fishing for nothing but big fish with large Skipjacks, tossed baits out and locked the Rhodan in at .62 mph workng the west bank area where the water is like 20 some foot, staying in the creek channel Luke was checking everything out 










If he hears any rod get bumped he snaps his head around and checks it out.











If he is satisfied that the rods are Ok then he settles down but is always watching them never turns his back on a rod










Had one rod go down hard while dragging into this stuff and Luke went nuts the rod went down and 2 seconds later popped back up, figured it was a Blue, Skipjack head had a heavy bite mark that just missed the hook had it hooked in the nose, but he was able to tear off the guts portion just behind the gill plates of the head.










Marked a lot of fish and they were bouncing the rods but nobody hooked up I spent 2 hours on the water when the sun got covered up the temp dropped 20 degrees I started getting cold so packed it in, here's some more fish markings, water temp is back down to 45 degrees. 





















Saw lots of ducks right out in the middle of the lake.











In this cove which is near the Crabill house in the woods I heard a Turkey just gobbling up a storm, Luke went nuts each time he started gobbling.










Just a very good day to be on the water maybe only 2 hours worth but I really like being on my boat during this time of year, I'm really enjoying being on first shift and being Semi retired, I'm getting to spend more time on the water and really enjoying life, when I go into full retirement I'll be burning CJ Brown up................Doc


----------



## crappielooker

Doc, Duke makes a cool watchdog dude!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

As Doc stated I was out on cj today. Ended the day with 58 crappie in about 5 hours. Water temp was 40.5 when I started and was 44 when I stopped. It was a beautiful day with Sun and almost no wind. I was sweating most of the day being way over dressed. Anyway I kept a dozen over 12". All on various Keitechs with various jig sizes. They seem to be spread out resulting in a couple here and there. It was definitely a morning bite. By the time I saw Doc thing had almost ground to a halt. Here is a pic. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Hey Ak good seeing you on here, wish you were back in the states we could go fishing you bust any Big carp over there this year.............Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Good report Doc, when I was there 2 weeks ago, we marked a bunch of big fish in deep water but couldnt get them to bite, figured a big school of carp maybe...
If weather holds out on Sat like there calling for now, will either hit CJB or Acton for some more channels. 

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor

Mark,
I'll be out on CJ on Saturday with Luke again..............Doc


----------



## chuck71

Thanks for the duck report Doc!$

We will be out there in the AM after them since I've already killed my buck and I'm wating til my son can deer hunt with me.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent hopefully now some of the burden has finally been lifted. Hopefully Dale and your transition will be seemless and your futures bright. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Nice Reports guys! You're making me envious!
Remember Doc...The Gator Queen needs a pic of a Blue!

Dale's Birthday is Friday, so my weekend is FULL...hopefully the good weather sticks around so I can get out!

Thanks Doc, Steve, and everyone else!

Chuck, I expect you to go out and thin that dang goose population...next Spring I'd like to go out and not have to deal with any goose poo...GOOD HUNTING!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Got out last night (4-6pm) and managed 4 legal Crappie (all right at 10 inches) and 2 nice LM that both went 17"...all close to shore at the feeding flats, on white Keitechs that I painted the tops silver metallic!  
Massive topwater and bird action along the beach but it moved as I moved and I could never catch it!
I'm sorry for the "Ice Guys", but I love fishing winter cold water like this when no one else is around! Hopefully it stays like this through the Winter!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Glad to see you posting again Brent, and you caught some fish. Very well done my friend.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Sorry for the late post been busy but did get out on CJ on Saturday, only 4 boats on the lake and two were duck hunters. Luke was sitting very patiently waiting on me to get the boat rigged up.










Launched the boat and headed for the Marina, as we entered the mouth Luke jumped on the front deck and started whining, I looked on the screen didn't see anything but loaded the cast net and let it fly walked back to the Lowrance and this is what I saw.










Oh crap and the net touched the bottom went to pull it up and Oh it was heavy got it to the surface and it was packed full of three inch Shad, so had to reach over and dump most of the castnet out into the lake what was left in the net were many gilled Shad in the castnet but they filled this bucket up 1/4 full










So started fishing but I couldn't keep the Crappies off the baits slow or fast they were running them down, ended up with 17 of them all under 10 inch, Bait was thich everywhere on the lake didn't matter where you went they were there and hanging the bottom, water temp is 42.9 degrees when it hits about 35 degrees these guys will go belly up unless they go to deep water, I went over to the west side to fish for some cats but again nothing but Crappies, but I did look at a piece of structure that we had dropped this year and it is packed with fish. Brent you know where we dropped this structure right on top of that hump!!!










Don't know when I'll get back out again.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Sorry for the late post been busy but did get out on CJ on Saturday, only 4 boats on the lake and two were duck hunters. Luke was sitting very patiently waiting on me to get the boat rigged up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launched the boat and headed for the Marina, as we entered the mouth Luke jumped on the front deck and started whining, I looked on the screen didn't see anything but loaded the cast net and let it fly walked back to the Lowrance and this is what I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap and the net touched the bottom went to pull it up and Oh it was heavy got it to the surface and it was packed full of three inch Shad, so had to reach over and dump most of the castnet out into the lake what was left in the net were many gilled Shad in the castnet but they filled this bucket up 1/4 full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So started fishing but I couldn't keep the Crappies off the baits slow or fast they were running them down, ended up with 17 of them all under 10 inch, Bait was thich everywhere on the lake didn't matter where you went they were there and hanging the bottom, water temp is 42.9 degrees when it hits about 35 degrees these guys will go belly up unless they go to deep water, I went over to the west side to fish for some cats but again nothing but Crappies, but I did look at a piece of structure that we had dropped this year and it is packed with fish. Brent you know where we dropped this structure right on top of that hump!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know when I'll get back out again.



Very Nice Doc!
Yep, I know where it's at!
Hey Chuck, that's one of your 10'x10' trees!


----------



## chuck71

Awesome! Thanks for the pic Doc!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Have been reading about lateral lines, underwater vision and colors. Doug Stange explained lateral lines the best in In-Fisherman. There has been alot of testing and research lately on lateral lines and this info kinda helped me understand my use of swimbaits!

There are several reasons fish strike lures, this helps to explain fish that are feeding or looking for food...
Fish generate vortices in the water as they swim..the vibration wakes, fade slowly and alerts predators that pass through the "trail" to the location and distance of the fish. Each vibration and trail is a unique fish "fingerprint". They are unique to each species and can be used by Predator and prey, the size of the wake depends on the size of the fish and wakes vary among species. 
Trails remain distinguishable from background water movement for several minutes and in still water may be detectable for 5 minutes. 
A predator using it's lateral line may move through a trail and can tell what species it is, it's size, and can even tell if it's injured or not swimming normally. Likewise they can track schools of minnows or baitfish by sensing the school and also track individuals as they break from the crowd.
This also helps to explain one reason why fish suspend motionless for long periods...once they sense movement they can react, find it, and strike.
Once a fish senses prey, it swims steadily towards it, gets behind it, and tracks it with it's vision. Once the predator is within 1-2 feet of the fish, the predators lateral line again takes over, and it goes on auto-pilot.....the lateral line helps the fish to make the final judgement on whether or not to eat the thing....it's the lateral line sense, not the fishes vision that tells it to break off the chase and avoid the LURE, or go ahead and eat it! Sometimes smell helps with the decision to strike!
This is why it is so important to understand what they are eating, match the hatch (color, profile, size), and make that lure act or smell like food (depth/speed control, vibration, etc)!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Have been reading about lateral lines, underwater vision and colors.


All that makes sense to me but how do you relate it to your lures? If a predator can tell the species, size, whether injured or not and how long ago it passed through doesn't it mean that none of our lures make a predator think it's food and strikes come from reaction. I'm talking bass now. Most people use bait that's alive or once was for many other species. I mean that information is useless to us because we don't know how to make a lure leave a "real live" signature in the water.


----------



## kschupp

Has anybody heard the the results of the Division of Wildlike 2012 Angler Survey?


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> All that makes sense to me but how do you relate it to your lures? If a predator can tell the species, size, whether injured or not and how long ago it passed through doesn't it mean that none of our lures make a predator think it's food and strikes come from reaction. I'm talking bass now. Most people use bait that's alive or once was for many other species. I mean that information is useless to us because we don't know how to make a lure leave a "real live" signature in the water.


Shaggy/Lowell
Notice in the post I stated "There are several reasons...." "This helps to explain when they are feeding or looking for food"!
Lateral Lines really come into play in stained water like CJ...this is the first sense fish use, then sight after prey has been located, then lateral line again along with smell.

Reaction strikes, spawn strikes, etc still come into play in different scenarios.
BUT, when feeding it helps for the fisherman to make his lure act and swim like prey!

A crankbait etc, gives off vibration, same as a spinnerbait etc, when Bass are feeding you'll need to try to match color, size, speed, and any swimming irregularities to improve your chances....the Keitechs IMHO would mimic a baitfish or shad better, which I am seeing!
I keep saying that the Japanese are way ahead of US lure companies when it comes to lure/bait developement....they view fishing as a Religion and engineer the best baits, colors, plastics, etc that are available...MOST of the typical US fishing industry just want to make a buck$$$.


----------



## Intimidator

COLOR RESEARCH

Colors underwater never appear the same as they do in your hand...the sayings about "colors catching fishermen" are very true!

The three fish I mainly researched, Bass, Walleye, and Crappie, can see colors, they actually see the yellow, orange, red, green, better than humans. They can tell the difference between smoke and smoke with red flakes or silver glitter, pumpkin and red pumpkin, watermelon and red or black flaked watermelon. They also have better visual acuity which helps at dawn or dusk. Research has also shown that sometimes they will scrutinize colors before committing to eat...they will pick a color that they are presently eating (match the hatch).

Since most of my fishing is in stained water I made it easy and used just the info FOR STAINED/FERTILE WATER LIKE CJ.

*If the STAINED water has a visibility of 5 feet anywhere in the lake, Fish can see FLAKES well, Natural colors are a must...Silver, Gold, subtle greens/browns.
*If the water has a visibility of 1-3 feet, use brighter colors like firetiger, Fluoresents, citrus shad.
*If the water has less than a foot of visibility use dark colors, dark patterns, brite craw patterns, Black/Blue.

BLUEBIRD SKYS offer another problem...in stained water, high "Bluebird sun" CAN MUTE NATURAL COLORS, so go brighter (Fluoresent, and add flash).

On cloudy days!
* shiney colors lose their effectivness under cloud cover...silver and gold turn gray, use white and pearl instead.
* Natural colors cannot be distinguished ON THE BOTTOM, use brown, black, blue/black, or other dark combos. 
* Cloudy stained water filters out RED...it appears to turn into a lighter shade of Black!
* Hot Orange in stained water appears Black from 10-15 feet away, as you get closer at 1-3 feet it is Hot Orange again.
* Firetiger stands out in all conditions, Black, and Fluoresent/pearl colors, also.

WATER COLORED BY ORGANIC MATERIAL absorb blue wavelengths, causing blues and purples to look light black or gray.

WATER COLORED BY ALGAE BLOOMS absorb the red, orange, yellow, wavelengths, causing those colors to look light black or gray.

WHEN FISHING DEEP IN STAINED WATER, color choice is a moot point, lure size, shape, and action IS KEY!

TOPWATER FISHING IN THE DAYTIME is the same (doesn't matter), with the light behind it a topwater lure silhoutte is gray or black, concentrate on flash, vibration, noise/commotion....dark colors work well at night!

SHAD AT CJ WITH LIGHT PENETRATION TO ANY DEPTH will appear silvery, with subtle greens, blues, purple, and gold....on a cloudy day they will look light gray with a darker back!

GOOD FISHING AND CHOOSE YOUR COLORS WISELY!


----------



## fished-out

I'd add one other thought on colors--contrast matters. That's one of the reasons black/chartreuse works on many waters under many conditions. The black fills some needs, the chartreuse others, and the contrast attracts attention.


----------



## Doctor

After breakfast went out to CJ Lynn and I drove past the MBR one boat on the lake may have been a duck hunter, saw one vehicle at marina with Gulls coming down, wind out of the North pushing 1 footers into the ramp area, plan on hitting CJ on thursday afternoon wait till it warms up a tad will post report, hopefully it is good...........Doc


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> COLOR RESEARCH
> 
> Colors underwater never appear the same as they do in your hand...the sayings about "colors catching fishermen" are very true!
> 
> The three fish I mainly researched, Bass, Walleye, and Crappie, can see colors, they actually see the yellow, orange, red, green, better than humans. They can tell the difference between smoke and smoke with red flakes or silver glitter, pumpkin and red pumpkin, watermelon and red or black flaked watermelon. They also have better visual acuity which helps at dawn or dusk. Research has also shown that sometimes they will scrutinize colors before committing to eat...they will pick a color that they are presently eating (match the hatch).
> 
> Since most of my fishing is in stained water I made it easy and used just the info FOR STAINED/FERTILE WATER LIKE CJ.
> 
> *If the STAINED water has a visibility of 5 feet anywhere in the lake, Fish can see FLAKES well, Natural colors are a must...Silver, Gold, subtle greens/browns.
> *If the water has a visibility of 1-3 feet, use brighter colors like firetiger, Fluoresents, citrus shad.
> *If the water has less than a foot of visibility use dark colors, dark patterns, brite craw patterns, Black/Blue.
> 
> BLUEBIRD SKYS offer another problem...in stained water, high "Bluebird sun" CAN MUTE NATURAL COLORS, so go brighter (Fluoresent, and add flash).
> 
> On cloudy days!
> * shiney colors lose their effectivness under cloud cover...silver and gold turn gray, use white and pearl instead.
> * Natural colors cannot be distinguished ON THE BOTTOM, use brown, black, blue/black, or other dark combos.
> * Cloudy stained water filters out RED...it appears to turn into a lighter shade of Black!
> * Hot Orange in stained water appears Black from 10-15 feet away, as you get closer at 1-3 feet it is Hot Orange again.
> * Firetiger stands out in all conditions, Black, and Fluoresent/pearl colors, also.
> 
> WATER COLORED BY ORGANIC MATERIAL absorb blue wavelengths, causing blues and purples to look light black or gray.
> 
> WATER COLORED BY ALGAE BLOOMS absorb the red, orange, yellow, wavelengths, causing those colors to look light black or gray.
> 
> WHEN FISHING DEEP IN STAINED WATER, color choice is a moot point, lure size, shape, and action IS KEY!
> 
> TOPWATER FISHING IN THE DAYTIME is the same (doesn't matter), with the light behind it a topwater lure silhoutte is gray or black, concentrate on flash, vibration, noise/commotion....dark colors work well at night!
> 
> SHAD AT CJ WITH LIGHT PENETRATION TO ANY DEPTH will appear silvery, with subtle greens, blues, purple, and gold....on a cloudy day they will look light gray with a darker back!
> 
> GOOD FISHING AND CHOOSE YOUR COLORS WISELY!


So what is the normal visibility at CJ? I once read a formula, but can't remember what it was, where you drop something shiney into the water like a spinnerbait and apply the formula to the depth you can't see the spinnerbait anymore and that will tell you the depth fish begin to lose their ability to see well. Man...and to think at one time in my life I was satisfied just to put a worm on a hook under a bobber. I didn't care what color the worm was. They all looked the same!!! Double LOL


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> I'd add one other thought on colors--contrast matters. That's one of the reasons black/chartreuse works on many waters under many conditions. The black fills some needs, the chartreuse others, and the contrast attracts attention.


Exactly, we covered Contrast a while back!
Your lure color selection should contrast the water color and the color of the rocks, vegetation, algae, etc. 
Normally this is also why using braid is not a big deal, it blends in well! 
Take a look at the rocks in the water around the shoreline...this will pretty much be what they look like underwater also...you can contrast your lures etc with them. 
Also Chartreuse in stained water takes on a gold appearence, which is normal coloration for baitfish.
I have actually not used TRUE Chartreuse for over 3 years now...normally just a glow chartreuse crappie niblet seems to be enough when the bite gets tougher...and I think the shrimp smell from the niblets helps also.....Steve (Spfldbassguy) did ALOT of shrimp testing a couple years ago!
The Chartreuse is my Lime/Chart Keitech's is more of a muted color that GLOWS in the water and highlights the lime. 
Again, the Japanese are far ahead of US designs when it comes to color research! They make colors to catch fish, the US companies make colors to catch fishermen!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> So what is the normal visibility at CJ? I once read a formula, but can't remember what it was, where you drop something shiney into the water like a spinnerbait and apply the formula to the depth you can't see the spinnerbait anymore and that will tell you the depth fish begin to lose their ability to see well. Man...and to think at one time in my life I was satisfied just to put a worm on a hook under a bobber. I didn't care what color the worm was. They all looked the same!!! Double LOL


IMHO, I think we're talking 1-3 feet...this summer it may have hit 5 feet in areas! Even though the water clears, it still has the tint which filters coloration!
CJ is VERY fertile and has an abundence of Good Algae and then zooplankton in summer....that's why shad and fry of all species do so well!
That's another reason why it's so important to continue adding cover....lack of cover is one of the only reasons that CJ has never reached it's full potential.


----------



## Doctor

Didn't go fishing today air temp was hovering right at 35-40 degrees and that's my cutoff point, few years back I got Bronchitis and Pneumonia while out fishing in 30 degree air temps, Lynn had to take care of me for two weeks for that little mishap scared both of us pretty good so we compromised if the air temp is 40 or below I don't fish, but I did stay home and work on the boat cover support. I have two covers the black one is for the summer and the white is winter,

















when it rains or snows from the windshield back about halfway it would form a pocket and then all the rain would gather in that area and stretch the cover out, so today I fabricated a PVC support to help get the water rolling down off the windshield and onto the ground this should work well, the front has never been an issue just the back it's supposed to rain for several days so I'll be able to test it out..............Doc


----------



## spfldbassguy

Nice pics Doc, that sure looks like it'll work. Always nice to see what comes about when someone has a problem and a little know how, I'd say that was time well spent.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Started fishing at 10:45 and quit at 3:45. Caught 67 crappie in 5 hours on mainlake structure. Kept 16 over 11.5" with two at 13.5". The slabs were mean today. They fought harder than any crappie that I've ever caught before. I thought I hooked into a bass, cat or walleye, but was surprised to see crappie when they came up. Threw back many 10" to 11"ers. All taken on swimbaits. Water temp was 41.5 and the wind was about 7 gusting to about 11 out of the ESE. Air temp was about 43. It was cloudy at times and sunny at times. I was the only boat out there for most of the day. Then another boat put-in around mid-afternoon and was still there when I left. I'm not sure if I'll be winterizing the boat this year or not if I can have days like this during the winter. A lot of fun for a December day!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Wednesday night from 4-6 and did well in the deep water cliffs. Ended up with 2 legal Gators (15.5" and 17") and 8 Crappies that were all over 10 inches. Everything was given back to Mother CJ. Used Blue/Black and the White/Clear/Silver Flake Keitech (Sight Flash) that I painted a dark gray metallic stripe down the length of the backbone...also a glow Chartreuse niblet.
Like Jeff said...water must have warm alittle because they were hitting a moving bait, but still the retreive was slow! The Lake was dead calm!

DOC, I think you live out by me! Nice set-up!

Jeff, As I told you on the phone...CONGRATS. Hopefully we can get out again!

Lowell, Thanks! With all this Global warming...there may not be anymore ice fishing...so I'll be set....Heck, Jeff isn't even going to Winterize his boat, we'll just boat fish all Winter!!LOL


DOES ANYONE ACTUALLY KNOW WHAT "TRUE" FIRETIGER COLOR IS....I thought it was Chartreuse middle and bottom, lime green upper, orange throat, metallic blue head, and black stripes????


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey Doc
I think you have the colors crossed on the boat covers..White reflects the heat (summer), Black draws the heat (winter). Just a thought.I really feel intellgent now after absorbing all of the previous info. I'll never fish with a night crawler again.
CJP


----------



## scooterJ

never really gave it much thought ............i just go fishing for the relaxation and peace.. LOL


----------



## cyberfox2200

nice pvc suport structure doc that will work fine.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Went out Wednesday night from 4-6 and did well in the deep water cliffs. Ended up with 2 legal Gators (15.5" and 17") and 8 Crappies that were all over 10 inches. Everything was given back to Mother CJ. Used Blue/Black and the White/Clear/Silver Flake Keitech (Sight Flash) that I painted a dark gray metallic stripe down the length of the backbone...also a glow Chartreuse niblet.
> Like Jeff said...water must have warm alittle because they were hitting a moving bait, but still the retreive was slow! The Lake was dead calm!
> 
> DOC, I think you live out by me! Nice set-up!
> 
> Jeff, As I told you on the phone...CONGRATS. Hopefully we can get out again!
> 
> Lowell, Thanks! With all this Global warming...there may not be anymore ice fishing...so I'll be set....Heck, Jeff isn't even going to Winterize his boat, we'll just boat fish all Winter!!LOL
> 
> 
> DOES ANYONE ACTUALLY KNOW WHAT "TRUE" FIRETIGER COLOR IS....I thought it was Chartreuse middle and bottom, lime green upper, orange throat, metallic blue head, and black stripes????


good fishing brent i never really thought about crappie and cold water but the more i read the more i wanna catch. and the size everyone is posting i feel really good about my catch realease program and everyone else too that means lots of 11 inch plus fish for next year. im still peed off about all those old men at the boat ramp last spring keeping dinks. i seen it everyday i wish we could do something about it.


----------



## cyberfox2200

i have never met doc but ive read all his web stuff. good info there. ive seen him at speedway a few times nevr approched him but man i tell you when i see his truck i feel like ive seen a movie star,lol


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> im still peed off about all those old men at the boat ramp last spring keeping dinks. i seen it everyday i wish we could do something about it.


We are getting to the point now that it really doesn't matter in regards to the Crappie...they are getting huge and reproducing well, it would take something major to put a dent in the population...Crappie are very adapt at reproducing so don't worry about keeping your share of 11 inchers!

With the shad staying out in the lake in massive schools and all the cover, the BIG BOYS are staying out in the main lake also...some will come into the Marina to spawn but that is about it. All of these people who continued to "Fish Out" the Marina and "tear up" the cover are now wondering what happened to all the BIG fish! Just like the WB in the creek, once they started spawning in the lake, they continued....once the Crappie spawn outside a normal area (Marina), they continue to spawn there...now that so many fish have been taken from the Marina before they get to spawn....the others that spawn out in the lake get to continue THAT trend!
It's going to take a pretty massive cover project to get them to come back AND STAY in the Marina!

There is nothing like Fried COLD WATER Crappie...YUM!


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> i have never met doc but ive read all his web stuff. good info there. ive seen him at speedway a few times nevr approched him but man i tell you when i see his truck i feel like ive seen a movie star,lol


WHAT! You Afraid!
BE VERY AFRAID!


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> never really gave it much thought ............i just go fishing for the relaxation and peace.. LOL


SEE! That's what happens when you think about fishing!

I LOVE the relaxation and Peace also...BUT, I still like to learn to improve my chances to catch, and EAT fish!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

How's the "Dock" Tournaments been going lately???
I'm gonna try and get out All weekend, just loaded up on Keitech's and put new "Rope" on the poles!


----------



## Salmonid

The dock tourneys have mostly been at Alum, much better bite, size and numbers of anglers but I believe there will be another CJ dock tourney around New years if I remember right, but for sure the next 3 are on Alum at the marina on the following saturdays now, Dec 15, 22 and 29th

Last one at Alum had 15 guys show up! from what i been hearing from some of the CJ dock regulars, the bite has been only non keepers so far.

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> The dock tourneys have mostly been at Alum, much better bite, size and numbers of anglers but I believe there will be another CJ dock tourney around New years if I remember right, but for sure the next 3 are on Alum at the marina on the following saturdays now, Dec 15, 22 and 29th
> 
> Last one at Alum had 15 guys show up! from what i been hearing from some of the CJ dock regulars, the bite has been only non keepers so far.
> 
> Salmonid


Mark,
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I just got a report from Brent. He fished today from 1-4 and caught 7 walleye with one keeper at 17", 6 LM bass all 17-18", and 20 crappie with only two short. All caught on white swimbaits. He said thanks to Cajun for the nibblet tip. Congratulations Brent, King of the Shoreline!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fished Sunday morning from 8:30am until 1:30 pm. Hit all of the feeding flats I could think of and did not get a single bite, tried all of the colors I thought should work!
Headed to deep water at 10:30 couldn't get a bite on the Keitech white 2.8 FAT and Chart niblet with sparkles(thanks Willie), decide to try the Keitech 3" Easy Shad and found fish on the bottom...who would have thought that just making a profile change and a little less action would make a difference. 
I ended up with 37 Crappies, all were legal and FAT, but the largest was only 10.5"...also caught 2 Gators, one went 18" and the other was 19". Everything was released back to Mother CJ for another day. 
I can't explain it, but these fish are hitting a swimbait like they do in the summer, they are smacking them and fighting hard to the bank...when you pick them up they are half frozen. The one key is they are picky, every fish I caught was on a jerk/twitch and pause retreive...you had to vary the retreive and when you stopped, they hit. 
At noon the bite stopped and I did not catch another fish the rest of the time even though I continued to move, change baits, and tactics...they were done!

All the fish caught on Sat night were from the flats, all 3 species were caught in 3 different areas and ALL on a 2.8" Fat white Keitech with a Chart/sparkle niblet??

Went to Ahley's Gator Den also...Man, that place is mossy, full of dead leaves, and a unfishable mess!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir, the fish are always "right'...it`s GUESSING "right' that`s the trick ! Again, well done !



Yes! It is guessing...I think I am in a lucky streak of making "semi" educated guesses!LOL
It "seems" to be the same pattern as summer, shallow at night and deep during the day...white with a little chartreuse, and shad sized lures that you can make appear to look like an easy meal! That's as smart as I can get!LOL 

Question?
Saw 2 guys with a spider rig setup in the front of the boat with 5 poles and they were pushing lures...is that legal?? I don't know much about it, I just thought it is a 2 pole limit, or did I not catch a rules change??

Also watched a 'yaker, getting some great exercise in the wind...he would go out to the exposed gravel bar...then paddle back to the Marina Mouth, then coast back to the bar, then paddle into the wind to the Marina Mouth...Heck, he made me tired just watching!
Frisbe golf has also been busy!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Brent, Nothing has changed - it's two poles per angler and 3 hooks per line. Therefore spider rigs are also illegal unless they have cut off some hooks.

"*FISHING LINES*- Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code."

Here's the spider/umbrella rig link.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=23932

See you out there.

MC


----------



## fished-out

I think you're confusing spider rigging with an Alabama rig. Spider rigging is no more than pushing a legal number of rods and lures at slow speeds, generally for crappie. It gets it's name from the south, where as many as 16 rods might be used, front and back of the boat, making the boat look like a spider from the air. In Ohio, spider riggers would use 2 poles per man, usually with 2 hooks or jigs per pole. Quite legal.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob

Sorry to post this here, but I didn't know where to put it.

I can not load this thread with Seamonkey browser. I get this:

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 7733 bytes) in /home/ohiogame/public_html/community/showthread.php on line 1275


It loads fine with IE and Firefox.

It is a great thread that I enjoy reading even though I live on the eastern edge of the state.

All other threads on the sight will work with Seamonkey.


----------



## BlueBoat98

fished-out said:


> I think you're confusing spider rigging with an Alabama rig. Spider rigging is no more than pushing a legal number of rods and lures at slow speeds, generally for crappie. It gets it's name from the south, where as many as 16 rods might be used, front and back of the boat, making the boat look like a spider from the air. In Ohio, spider riggers would use 2 poles per man, usually with 2 hooks or jigs per pole. Quite legal.



Could be, I've just heard Spider, Alabama, and Umbrella rigging used interchangeably around here. In any event the two poles with three hooks is the rule.

MC


----------



## spfldbassguy

Brent as usual you found a way to pull some fish in, fun isn't it lol. I wouldn't know because I haven't been out in awhile lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blue Collar Bob

I answered my own question. The display has to be in linear mode on both Firefox and Seamonkey to work. The other modes won't load. I guess it is because this thread is so large. 

Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Bob,

I've heard that from others too. Thanks, I know it will help someone else. You'll have to come over for a visit sometime.


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> I think you're confusing spider rigging with an Alabama rig. Spider rigging is no more than pushing a legal number of rods and lures at slow speeds, generally for crappie. It gets it's name from the south, where as many as 16 rods might be used, front and back of the boat, making the boat look like a spider from the air. In Ohio, spider riggers would use 2 poles per man, usually with 2 hooks or jigs per pole. Quite legal.


Yep, these guys were pushing 5 poles at the front of the boat...didn't think the way they were doing it was legal!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Brent as usual you found a way to pull some fish in, fun isn't it lol. I wouldn't know because I haven't been out in awhile lol.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



If this keeps up, I'll be fishin' all Winter again! Only 8-9 weeks until the CHANCE OF ICE will be gone for good!LOL
Global Warming is GREAT for "Fair Weather Fishermen" like Me!LOL


----------



## chuck71

Please , Please, Please bring some ice, at least in the north end, within the next couple weeks! 

Sorry Brent, you get to fish the rest of the year...


----------



## Castaway87

I was on CJ sunday and was one of two boats spider rigging and/or vertical trolling. Not sure which boat you are referring to Brent, but we were not the bass boat AND we were not ever using more than four poles (2 people in boat) at any time. The law in Ohio is 2 poles and each line may have up to three hooks. Having fished in tournaments and other lakes out of state it does depend on the state in terms pf allowable poles per person. Quite frankly, i do not think the number of poles matters as much as the limits both for size and quantity. This in Ohio is a positive step to help ensure sustainability with the crappie fishery.


----------



## Intimidator

Castaway87 said:


> I was on CJ sunday and was one of two boats spider rigging and/or vertical trolling. Not sure which boat you are referring to Brent, but we were not the bass boat AND we were not ever using more than four poles (2 people in boat) at any time. The law in Ohio is 2 poles and each line may have up to three hooks. Having fished in tournaments and other lakes out of state it does depend on the state in terms pf allowable poles per person. Quite frankly, i do not think the number of poles matters as much as the limits both for size and quantity. This in Ohio is a positive step to help ensure sustainability with the crappie fishery.


Sorry, if there was any confusion, I normally won't post details unless my facts are straight...The 2 guys I was speaking about launched from the Marina in a larger Johnboat type and were fishing the Handicap cove, they didn't stay long...I saw you guys over by the West Bank! I have no issues with fishermen who try to do the right thing...I did not know if spider rigging rules were the same as regular pole fishing and I didn't say anything to them because of that fact!

Number of poles becomes an issue when fishermen do not obey size or creel limits (which happens alot at CJ) and when they use these extra poles to over-harvest and then cull their catch resulting in dead fish...also as a bank fisherman, I have seen 1 or 2 parents with 6 kids watching up to 12 poles lined up along the bank and the kids are running around on the other side of the Marina...normally, "if you give an inch, they take a mile!"

When I lived in the South, they had Crappie lakes that also had "Slot" limits from 8-10 inches, just in certain years....Man, they grew BIG Crappies!

So, how'd you guys do?? By the way did you get the water temp...I'm trying to figure out why they are hitting and fighting so hard in such cold water...normally they are like pulling in a wet rag! I'm curious to see at what temp this pattern stops!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Just let us know beforehand when you turn in the "man card"...(hopefully there will still be some FISH left !)


With the combined efforts of Mother Nature, Friends of CJ, other dedicated fishermen, and continual care....the future looks bright!


----------



## Castaway87

Thanks for the clarification Intimidator. Agreed about the over harvest with an extra pole, but either way you still have a law/rule breaker that needs to be addressed. Have fished cj the last three weekends and have done really well with both size and quality. The strange part about it is fall fishing is usually feast or famine with general quality when you find them. The temps were running about 45 three weeks ago, 43 two weeks ago and this past weekend I had 41.9 in the north end and 42.8 in the southern end to start the day. Fish were still unusually aggressive. I would suspect with the forecast predicted we will see that "aggressive" part subside. The main reason for this would be how the cold will affect the shad. I only kept a few crappie out of the limit numbers caught over the past three weekends (over 100+keepers released......super quality fish for Ohio I might add....the efforts are paying off) and the fish I cleaned all were stuffed with 2-3" yearling shad. It is no wonder why the cj fish are getting better in quality....kind of like the perfect storm with increased habitat for food base, new rules on limits, and extended season (weather) for growth.....makes a fisherman "Happy,Happy,Happy". This forecast may be the end of my boating season (longer than I thought). Merry Christmas to you and all OGF'ers!

Bill


----------



## Intimidator

Castaway87 said:


> Thanks for the clarification Intimidator. Agreed about the over harvest with an extra pole, but either way you still have a law/rule breaker that needs to be addressed. Have fished cj the last three weekends and have done really well with both size and quality. The strange part about it is fall fishing is usually feast or famine with general quality when you find them. The temps were running about 45 three weeks ago, 43 two weeks ago and this past weekend I had 41.9 in the north end and 42.8 in the southern end to start the day. Fish were still unusually aggressive. I would suspect with the forecast predicted we will see that "aggressive" part subside. The main reason for this would be how the cold will affect the shad. I only kept a few crappie out of the limit numbers caught over the past three weekends (over 100+keepers released......super quality fish for Ohio I might add....the efforts are paying off) and the fish I cleaned all were stuffed with 2-3" yearling shad. It is no wonder why the cj fish are getting better in quality....kind of like the perfect storm with increased habitat for food base, new rules on limits, and extended season (weather) for growth.....makes a fisherman "Happy,Happy,Happy". This forecast may be the end of my boating season (longer than I thought). Merry Christmas to you and all OGF'ers!
> 
> Bill


Bill
Congrats on the Nice catches...We really appreciate the report...please feel free to continue and add your experiences to the patterns you see, etc!
It is really nice to hear from someone who appreciates a GOOD MESS OF CRAPPIE and that understands what has been done!!
Best Wishes, Merry Christmas, and Have a Happy New Year...along with GOOD FISHIN'!
Brent


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Well, my boat is being winterized so I decided to fish from shore today since I had no other way to get out on the lake. I fished from 11:30-3:30. Started down in the spillway creek without a strike. By the time I got to the main lake and started fishing it was 12:15. The bite was "on" right away and lasted until about 2:30. Caught 30 crappie, 8 walleye and 4 bass in those 2 hours 15 minutes. At 2:30 it shut off and I didn't get a strike after that so I left at 3:30. They were in deep water and were fighting hard again today. I was using 3" swimbaits on an 1/8oz jighead. I found bluegill to be a good color, but caught many on other colors too. Kept 3 walleye, one barely 15" and two at 16.5". Also, kept a few crappie to round out the mess. Crappie were mostly small keepers from 9.5" to 10.5". The walleye were all extremely fat and well fed. One short walleye was so fat I had to take a picture of its belly. The three I cleaned all had huge fat deposits in their cavities. One had a 3" minnow in its belly just like what I was throwing. It wasn't a shad, but more like a flathead or a small perch minnow. Anyway, it was an overcast day with no wind and the lake was flat in the afternoon. Here are some pics.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Nice pics, man I need to get back out atleast one more time this year.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff

It really does my Heart good to hear this report....for you to be able to take my reports and duplicate my findings or suggested patterns almost perfectly, and catch almost identical totals and species, means that this thread has done exactly what I hoped it would. You just don't understand the joy I feel to be able to help people and see them do well!
I hope everyone understands that I am in no way trying to take any credit whatsoever for this...Jeff is an amazing fisherman! What I am trying to tell everyone is that you can pattern fish, tell others about the patterns/etc, and they can catch fish also!
There is nothing wrong with talking about what you are seeing when you are out on the lake...water temps, shad movement, holding patterns, what you see with weather changes, forage, cover, etc. You don't have to give out your "Hunting" areas or "Honey Holes", just general thoughts and ideas that can help anyone who wants the help! 
Who in their right mind would have thought that you could do the damage we've done FROM THE BANK, IN MID DECEMBER!

CONGRATS JEFF! VERY NICE FISHING!
Brent


----------



## Intimidator

TODAY WILL ALSO BE MY LAST POST UNTIL AFTER JAN 2nd...I will be off work and will have no access to a computer (unless Santa provides a miracle). I'm gonna try to fish as much as the weather allows, so I can continue to piece together winter patterns and see when this one shuts off!

TO EVERYONE ON HERE...I WANT TO WISH YOU ALL; A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!
MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL!

GOOD FISHING! BRENT


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Just got off the phone with Brent and he had a nice day at the lake and will be eating good on Christmas. He caught 8 walleye with 6 keepers between 16 - 20". He also cleaned 10 crappie that were 10 - 10.5". The usual swimbait deal. I'm sure he will fill you in when he gets back to work after the New Year. Amazing considering it is almost Christmas!


----------



## chuck71

I'm really considering fishing instead of hunting out there. I'm sure I'de do much better...lol 

BTW, anyone else been seeing the Bald Eagle? I've seen it several times this fall, mostly on the south end of the lake, and it never gets old!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I had to make time to get out before the next weather event moves in on Wed and messes everything up. Got to cj at 11 and fished until 1:30. The first hour was slow, but I did catch some fish. After that things grinded to a halt. Final total was 6 crappie, 4 bass and 1 walleye all on swimbaits. The kicker was a 20" smallmouth bass that I thought was an 8lb walleye. When I finally saw the fish I was amazed that it was a smallie because I convinced myself it was a big walleye. It is my biggest cj smallmouth. I got one in the spring that was an inch shorter. Here are some pics. The walleye was 16". Like usual, the smallmouth pic doesn't do it justice. Everything was release back into cj to fight another day.


----------



## walleyejigger

merry christmas to all of the cj fisherman and women


----------



## 9Left

hey crazy4....nice fish!! sounds like a decent day on the rocks!


----------



## fisherFL

I'd like to fish Saturday from the bank the dam side and the marina side, I've never fished cj brown before but reading this it looks like people do pretty good. You don't think there will be any thin layer of ice where I'd like to bank fish? Hoping to get some walleye and maybe some crappie and tips help anything is truly appreciated


----------



## Salmonid

Lowell, I read on another forum, that there was skim ice in part of the marina yesterday morning but the lake was wide open.

I think me and a few others ( Tin Guppy and [email protected]) are planning on the marina at CJ on Tuesday for some dock fishing, ice is close, I can smell it now.....

Salmonid


----------



## phillip

No ice at cj or Indian lake


----------



## phillip

No ice at cj


----------



## Salmonid

Correct, notice I said "dock" fishing but will have augers to open skim ice holes if neccesary, LOL

Salmonid


----------



## fisherFL

Was there today, marina is frozen around almost all of the docks except for the ones closest to the marine opening, dam is wide open still


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

if you guys are in the neighborhood tomorrow, several of us regulars on here will be fishing the docks tomorrow morning out at CJ. Stop by and introduce yourself. 

Fisherfourlife, any fish??

Salmonid


----------



## fisherFL

I actually did try to fish the open areas around the docks but didn't catch anything, saw a guy catch a 3 little dink crappie threw them all back, next time I think I'll bring my ice Fishing rods and auger and drill holes from the docks because it looks like you could do pretty well, Salmonid do you know how deep it is in the marina and have you ever caught any walleye out of there?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

the marina is fairly deep with some water at least 16 ft deep in it if I remember right, Im sure a few eyes have been caught there but I never have caught any eyes at CJ so im not your best person to talk to. Along the dam is always a good spot to try to cast from shore for walleyes as they run along the rocks feeding. Just my .02

Salmonid


----------



## fisherFL

Salmonid did you guys catch any?




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

between 4 of us we managed about half a dozen small gills and 2 keeper crappies, after afew hrs we left and stopped by one of the guys farm ponds and got on the ice there, managed another half dozen keeper sized gills and another half dozen LM bass including a 3 lber my buddy Scott got, pretty much saved the day. LOL
Lake is wide open with just a little bit of skim ice in the back half of the marina.

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Just got off the phone with Brent and he had a nice day at the lake and will be eating good on Christmas. He caught 8 walleye with 6 keepers between 16 - 20". He also cleaned 10 crappie that were 10 - 10.5". The usual swimbait deal. I'm sure he will fill you in when he gets back to work after the New Year. Amazing considering it is almost Christmas!


This was the only day that I was able to "Man-Up" and get out!
We ended up having another GREAT fish feast for Christmas Supper!

Mark/Fisherfourlife,
The Marina has just been void of any larger fish lately...it has turned into a hatchery and paradise for small fish to grow! 
With so many large fish continually stripped out of it over the last few years, No major cover except for decayed laydown Christmas trees or a FEW new ones dropped illegally, being protected by the breaker walls, and lack of predators, it has become ONE BIG FISH NURSERY!
THE BIG FISH ARE STAYING OUT IN THE MAIN LAKE!

After being able to watch what happened to the Marina after all the NEW cover was added and posted...I will never waste my time trying to help it again! We just created a "Poachers Paradise"! I actually got to see the WORST in people that fish, people pulling out cover because they lost tackle, people fist fighting over preferred spots, people making handicapped people leave the handicapped platform, etc, etc, etc!
Remember when 50 people all ice fished together over the trees by the gas dock....and kept everything! It has been dead since!


----------



## fisherFL

Supposed to have all daytime highs above freezing next week and a day of 41 and rain, do you guys think this will do away with all the ice already on the lake?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Supposed to have all daytime highs above freezing next week and a day of 41 and rain, do you guys think this will do away with all the ice already on the lake?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hopefully this year is like last year...we had the same time-span where ice formed, then everything warmed up and I was able to fish the rest of winter from the shore!

Warm daytime temps and rain...kill ice quickly!

I know guys like to ice fish, but I feel you can catch nice fish from the shore, etc, all winter long without ice! I think Jeff and I are on a really good winter pattern!


----------



## Intimidator

More Research for those interested;

On a bluebird day with high sun, distilled water absorbs all red color by 17 feet, then Orange, Yellow, Green, and the Blues are last! Clear water is less transparent than air and filters light that fish see different than how we see it. 
I guess red hooks work because they disappear! Actually the colors don't become invisible, they turn gray or a very light black!

In cloudy or muddy water with little light penetration, this all can happen in a few feet! This is where CONTRAST and ATTRACTING ATTENTION comes into play! 

In clear to lightly stained water a Crappie can SEE another fish from 10 feet away...it can also feed and survive on zooplankton the size of a speck of pepper. Large Crappie do not filter feed but will see and pick off the zooplankton with their visually acute and keen eyesite.
Walleye and Bass also have great visual acuity and will also feed on small prey to survive or if they are just being lazy and can fill up/gorge without exertion.

When dealing with fish that have great eyesight it helps to chose colors wisely to improve your chances when fishing for them...you need to help them to be able to "Find" your lure, then you have to be able to "temp them" into biting, which is another problem in itself!

We have noticed during hatches throughout the year that fish will "Key In" on certain colors. Mayfly larva have the same coloration as the Keitech Impact in "Bluegill", when certain minnows hatch in the Spring then "Smoke and Silver glitter" works, same with shiners or logperch hatches, or when the Crawdads show up again, or locust, grasshoppers, etc. 
Then everything keys in on small easy shad, and "Silver Shad" shines...then as the "easy pickin's" grow they concentrate on larger baitfish and shad again.
Even with CJ being stained, profiles/silhouettes of what they are feeding on, and coloration of Natural prey in the water, come into play...along with surface noise, or swimming vibration, that attracts the fish to the whereabouts of the prey! 
Once they find it, then you have to make your lure act the same as the prey they are feeding on during this time so they will strike and want to eat it! 
If they are eating minnows, you must make your offering act like a injured minnow, same with craws, splashing or wiggling bugs/larva. The more realistic and easier you make it for them to eat, equals more successes for you. 
Just burning a lure through the water throughout the year will not do....EXCEPT....During times, like spawns etc, when a reacting strike will come into play, especially in water that is not clear for them to see the lure as far away...they have a shorter time to make up their mind on what they are going to do!

I'm now also coming to the realization that their are different color schemes that work all around CJ...Colors that work from the Bank, do not always work out in the water, Colors that work on the flats won't work deep, or up in the North...this is because of differences in water quality, forage, substrate, cover, and light penetration.

For those wanting to simplify this and be able to enjoy a nice meal, just contrast your lure to the water so it has a nice silhouette when it is dark or cloudy out...and make it super bright or flashy when the sun is out!

For idiots like me that enjoy "Playing Around", I just bought a few new colors of Keitech's that I want to trial with some of my updated theories! We'll see how they work when the ice is gone!LOL

I like the Keitech "Tennessee Shad" and "Rainbow Shad" for clear shallow bank days, "Pro Blue Red Pearl", and "Sight Flash" for shallow/deep cloudy days so far...we'll see if this trend continues! I also bought the new Green Pumpkin shiner to try in both conditons! 
Once Spring spawns come...it's back to the normal basic colors again!

GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> More Research for those interested;
> 
> On a bluebird day with high sun, distilled water absorbs all red color by 17 feet, then Orange, Yellow, Green, and the Blues are last! Clear water is less transparent than air and filters light that fish see different than how we see it.
> I guess red hooks work because they disappear! Actually the colors don't become invisible, they turn gray or a very light black!
> 
> In cloudy or muddy water with little light penetration, this all can happen in a few feet! This is where CONTRAST and ATTRACTING ATTENTION comes into play!
> 
> In clear to lightly stained water a Crappie can SEE another fish from 10 feet away...it can also feed and survive on zooplankton the size of a speck of pepper. Large Crappie do not filter feed but will see and pick off the zooplankton with their visually acute and keen eyesite.
> Walleye and Bass also have great visual acuity and will also feed on small prey to survive or if they are just being lazy and can fill up/gorge without exertion.
> 
> When dealing with fish that have great eyesight it helps to chose colors wisely to improve your chances when fishing for them...you need to help them to be able to "Find" your lure, then you have to be able to "temp them" into biting, which is another problem in itself!
> 
> We have noticed during hatches throughout the year that fish will "Key In" on certain colors. Mayfly larva have the same coloration as the Keitech Impact in "Bluegill", when certain minnows hatch in the Spring then "Smoke and Silver glitter" works, same with shiners or logperch hatches, or when the Crawdads show up again, or locust, grasshoppers, etc.
> Then everything keys in on small easy shad, and "Silver Shad" shines...then as the "easy pickin's" grow they concentrate on larger baitfish and shad again.
> Even with CJ being stained, profiles/silhouettes of what they are feeding on, and coloration of Natural prey in the water, come into play...along with surface noise, or swimming vibration, that attracts the fish to the whereabouts of the prey!
> Once they find it, then you have to make your lure act the same as the prey they are feeding on during this time so they will strike and want to eat it!
> If they are eating minnows, you must make your offering act like a injured minnow, same with craws, splashing or wiggling bugs/larva. The more realistic and easier you make it for them to eat, equals more successes for you.
> Just burning a lure through the water throughout the year will not do....EXCEPT....During times, like spawns etc, when a reacting strike will come into play, especially in water that is not clear for them to see the lure as far away...they have a shorter time to make up their mind on what they are going to do!
> 
> I'm now also coming to the realization that their are different color schemes that work all around CJ...Colors that work from the Bank, do not always work out in the water, Colors that work on the flats won't work deep, or up in the North...this is because of differences in water quality, forage, substrate, cover, and light penetration.
> 
> For those wanting to simplify this and be able to enjoy a nice meal, just contrast your lure to the water so it has a nice silhouette when it is dark or cloudy out...and make it super bright or flashy when the sun is out!
> 
> For idiots like me that enjoy "Playing Around", I just bought a few new colors of Keitech's that I want to trial with some of my updated theories! We'll see how they work when the ice is gone!LOL
> 
> I like the Keitech "Tennessee Shad" and "Rainbow Shad" for clear shallow bank days, "Pro Blue Red Pearl", and "Sight Flash" for shallow/deep cloudy days so far...we'll see if this trend continues! I also bought the new Green Pumpkin shiner to try in both conditons!
> Once Spring spawns come...it's back to the normal basic colors again!
> 
> GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


First of all I think we need to start calling you BVD (Brent VanDam) Just kidding! But your post has spawned 1000 questions. I hope you won't mind elaborating on a few.

1. Mayfly larvae, minnow hatches and small, easy shad. Are you talking about Crappie fishing or whatever species. I assume you're talking shallow water since that's where spawns happen.

2. Are you referencing Keitech's "Easy Shiners", "Swing Impacts", or "Swing Impact Fats"? Or does it change based on what you're trying to imitate?

3. As my thinking about color has been a lot of your examples are so close to each other I would never have thought about buying so many of them. For instance Bluegill, Silver Flash and Silver Shiner are so close to each other I would only have bought one of them.

4. Do you always fish the Keitechs with a jig head? If so why not an offset worm hook and bullet weight? I'm thinking Carolina rigging a Keitech and fishing on the bottom would be a great way to make it look like an injured minnow.

I really envy you living so close to a lake like CJ. I think I'm going to have to drive up there a few times this spring without the boat and bank fish with you and Dale and see if I can learn something. 

Catch you later.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> First of all I think we need to start calling you BVD (Brent VanDam) Just kidding! But your post has spawned 1000 questions. I hope you won't mind elaborating on a few.
> 
> 1. Mayfly larvae, minnow hatches and small, easy shad. Are you talking about Crappie fishing or whatever species. I assume you're talking shallow water since that's where spawns happen.
> 
> 2. Are you referencing Keitech's "Easy Shiners", "Swing Impacts", or "Swing Impact Fats"? Or does it change based on what you're trying to imitate?
> 
> 3. As my thinking about color has been a lot of your examples are so close to each other I would never have thought about buying so many of them. For instance Bluegill, Silver Flash and Silver Shiner are so close to each other I would only have bought one of them.
> 
> 4. Do you always fish the Keitechs with a jig head? If so why not an offset worm hook and bullet weight? I'm thinking Carolina rigging a Keitech and fishing on the bottom would be a great way to make it look like an injured minnow.
> 
> I really envy you living so close to a lake like CJ. I think I'm going to have to drive up there a few times this spring without the boat and bank fish with you and Dale and see if I can learn something.
> 
> Catch you later.



Shag
More people can add what they want but this is my Humble Opinion from alot of research and time on the lake!

1. All fish love the Mayfly hatch, especially Crappie and Smallies. Walleye will take them when they are abundant as do LM. Mayflies molt many times and the casings and larva have the smoke, flouresent blue, gold, and black flake of the Bluegill coloration from Keitech. I have seen the hatch along the bank and out in the lake, also the many casings from the massive molts. 
The Minnow hatches are all over the lake deep and shallow, the Fry hatches from other fish and shad normally stay around the shoreline from Spawns until August when they are large enough to join schools out in the lake. Fish of all sizes will gorge on the easy pickin's.

2. Yes, it changes on what you are trying to imitate.
The Swing Impact is a minnow/fry, nice swimming and vibration...the Easy Shiner/shad is a shad body with just a little less vibration from the tail, more of a finesse swimbait.....The Swing Impact Fat is a BIG BOY Bait for when they are feeding good and want something with substance, it swims like a true bigger fish and brings alot of attention!
There is no better lifelike swimbait or lure on the market...period! 
Will you still catch fish with other brands? Yes! But the Keitech is so much more versatile you can catch them any time and any where there are fish! Once you learn to use it, you'll be amazed how many more fish you'll catch.
Jeff and Bill are good examples...Jeff can find the fish at CJ, once he started using them his catch rate exploded, he is a MASTER with them, and it's fun to watch....Bill started fishing with Jeff and was amazed, after getting spanked a few times he tried them and LIKED the results! Bill is QUICKLY learning the lake and with the Keitech's is improving his catch rate and the FUN he is having!

This is just another option for those looking for something different, if they are happy with what they are doing, then fine! We were looking for the perfect technique for all occasions (and all Fish) and I think we have found it!
I actually do not have as much invested in my Keitech stuff as I would if I had all my bases covered with all the possible rigs/lures for Bass, Walleye, and Crappie...90% of everything I have is Keitech! That is how versatile my fishing has become! I gave away/threw away everything else and actually I'm saving alot of money.

3. They all are different in person...The Bluegill Swing Impact is SMOKE with Blue, black, and gold flake, it's a solid color. In the Swing Impact Fat and Easy Shiner, it is 2-tone with a pearl and silver flake bottom and it is called Bluegill Flash!
Anything that ends with FLASH, has a Pearl/clear Belly and the color flake that is in the name.
The First part of the name like Minnow, Silver Shiner, Gold Shiner, etc is what it is trying to imitate! The Silver Shiner has Gold in it!
Please don't get all caught up in the differences unless you have time and money to spend...basic colors will always serve you well!
Jeff (Crazy4SM) and Bill (Cajun Willie) have basic colors and normally outfish me when we're out, I tend to fill my freezers early and then EXPERIMENT the rest of the year!LOL 
My makeup is, that I have to understand everything that is going on...to me this is what makes fishing fun and challenging...I enjoy trying to come up with new things or ways to fool a fish and to do that you have to fully understand what is going on underwater and why it is happening!

4. Yes, we always fish them with Jigheads and SICKLE hooks...nothing else even comes close to the production that all of us have seen with this technique. The Keitech's are made perfectly for a jig, then you can impart whatever action is required. 
You can use a bobber or vertical jig them, you can swim them at ANY speed, you can bounce or jig them off the bottom, stop, start, twitch, whatever is called for!
You have no other money invested in equipment for any other technique...once you get comfortable throwing them you can make them act as needed! The action these things have is amazing, the dual plastic silicons and engineering are perfect to imitate what is needed!

You are more than welcome to join me from the bank whenever you want...just let me know! Oh, Jeff actually enjoys fishing from the Bank now also!LOL
Good Fishing! Brent


----------



## fished-out

Don't know if you're interested, but you may have an opportunity to put some of these theories into competitive practice! Odds are very good given the level of sponsor interest that Buckeye Crappie Challenge will have a qualifying crappie tournament on CJ in May. This thread is at least partially responsible for the level of interest in the lake and area, as this would be a first time visit to CJ for the circuit. I've never been on the lake, but I enjoy reading these posts immensely!


----------



## Shaggy

It is obvious that you thoroughly believe in the Keitechs and now a post you made a couple of weeks ago about research and how fish sense the vibrations of other fish makes a lot more sense to me. You said you felt it explained a lot about your success with the Keitechs. Following that reasoning it would also explain why plastic worms have always been such a good bait. I also remember you saying one time that the Japanese make baits that appeal to fish but American companies make baits that appeal to fishermen. To me that struck at the heart of the matter. Good old American capitalism.

Anyway a few more specific questions if I may. You've got your Easy Shiner, Swing Impact and Swing Impact Fat. Do you target different species with each like the Easy Shiner for Crappie, Swing Impact for SM and Swing Impact Fat for Walleye and LM or is it more of a matter of trial and error for what works at any given time?

Are the Crappie Niblets you use for a bright color or to leave a scent trail?

What weights of jig heads do you use to cover your needs and where do you buy the jigs with sickle hooks? It seems the smaller weights all have smaller hooks and vice-versa. I'm sure there are times you throw a 4.8" SIF on a lighter weight where a small hook would not be ideal.

When do you use your rig with the 17 lb. nanofil? I mean 17 lb. seems awfully strong for this kind of technique.

Thanks for the help and soon to become a Keitech disciple.


----------



## fisherFL

Tried fishing the marina today and not a single freaking thing, 3 weeks in a row I've been skunked ugh, the high blue sky's and strong winds didnt help but tried by the docks off the bottom and half way to the bottom couldn't get anything to bite, maybe next week...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## socdad

Shaggy said:


> ... where do you buy the jigs with sickle hooks? It seems the smaller weights all have smaller hooks and vice-versa. I'm sure there are times you throw a 4.8" SIF on a lighter weight where a small hook would not be ideal.


All of the 'sickle' hook jig heads I have seen are home made, it is simple to make a light jig (1/16) with a pretty good sized hook (1/0, 1 or 2 ).


----------



## fisherFL

The ice in the marina probably 2", everywhere on cj seemed to have skim ice except the middle of the lame and the dam if I remember correctly, Lowell what do you mean by using a rope tied on to a tree?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> Don't know if you're interested, but you may have an opportunity to put some of these theories into competitive practice! Odds are very good given the level of sponsor interest that Buckeye Crappie Challenge will have a qualifying crappie tournament on CJ in May. This thread is at least partially responsible for the level of interest in the lake and area, as this would be a first time visit to CJ for the circuit. I've never been on the lake, but I enjoy reading these posts immensely!


I lived in South Carolina for 7 years during the late 80's early 90's and tried my luck on the Bass tour....needless to say, it didn't work out well and I ended up hating all fisherman AND fishing. I didn't fish from 1995 until my son turned 3 in 2004. Fishing is fun again...I will not ever tournament fish again, I just don't have the temperament to compete and be a good person at the same time.
But, I will always try to help others or CJ, however I can!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> It is obvious that you thoroughly believe in the Keitechs and now a post you made a couple of weeks ago about research and how fish sense the vibrations of other fish makes a lot more sense to me. You said you felt it explained a lot about your success with the Keitechs. Following that reasoning it would also explain why plastic worms have always been such a good bait. I also remember you saying one time that the Japanese make baits that appeal to fish but American companies make baits that appeal to fishermen. To me that struck at the heart of the matter. Good old American capitalism.
> 
> Anyway a few more specific questions if I may. You've got your Easy Shiner, Swing Impact and Swing Impact Fat. Do you target different species with each like the Easy Shiner for Crappie, Swing Impact for SM and Swing Impact Fat for Walleye and LM or is it more of a matter of trial and error for what works at any given time?
> 
> Are the Crappie Niblets you use for a bright color or to leave a scent trail?
> 
> What weights of jig heads do you use to cover your needs and where do you buy the jigs with sickle hooks? It seems the smaller weights all have smaller hooks and vice-versa. I'm sure there are times you throw a 4.8" SIF on a lighter weight where a small hook would not be ideal.
> 
> When do you use your rig with the 17 lb. nanofil? I mean 17 lb. seems awfully strong for this kind of technique.
> 
> Thanks for the help and soon to become a Keitech disciple.


Believe it or not Shag, I use all 3 kinds for every species...the Fats are a big hard thumping bait for when they are hitting hard and not shy about eating...the fats will also just make a Bass pissed off because it just moves so much water and irritates them because of being in their face!
I also use the 3 different kinds because of what I need them to represent or the size and action needed.

The Crappie niblets serve both purposes, I can add contrasting color such as the Chartreuse with the white Keitech. The Keitech's have a squid scent that lasts the life of the bait, and the niblets have shrimp/scent in them.

Jeff found a guy in Florida that makes our jigs, pm Jeff for his email, I get double collar heads in 1/16, 1/8, and 1/4 with a #1 sickle, and the same weights with a 1/0 and 2/0 sickles.

Remember, the Nanofil is a Super-Line and is very thin, I use this to help when I'm fishing rocks or cover. I also have never seen a line that casts as far, it helps me to get to deep water or cover from the bank.


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Tried fishing the marina today and not a single freaking thing, 3 weeks in a row I've been skunked ugh, the high blue sky's and strong winds didnt help but tried by the docks off the bottom and half way to the bottom couldn't get anything to bite, maybe next week...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


As I have said before, the Marina will break your heart if you are looking for anything except aquarium fish. Once the ice either gets thick enough or leaves, you need to find deep water drop-offs or cover in the main lake while it is cold...on days with good sun, a couple extra degrees of warmth may bring a few fish in shallow to try to get warm or get a mid-winter snack!


----------



## fisherFL

Well I might have to try that next weekend since all the ice will probably be gone, I just wouldn't know how to figure that stuff out from the bank


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Fisherfourlife, tying a 50`(or better a 100`) rope to a tree, dock or any SECURE object upon the bank is what is called LIFE INSURANCE. NEVER completely trust the ice. Due to often completely unforseeable circumstances (current, "heaves" in the ice-STAY AWAY from them PERIOD; upwelling warmer water from a submerged spring, ect) you can drill a hole in 6" of clear dark ice , walk 10` away and either fall thru or drill thru 1- 2". If you don`t already own a pair buy or make a STRONG pair of "ice claws" and HAVE them WITH you as in actually upon your personage at ALL TIMES on the ice, OK? Forgive the safety lecture, but have personally got wet 1 time; it WILL "cure" you of EVER allowing it to happen again! IT SUCKS HARD! Be SAFE, not sorry...


Lowell that is some great advice and education. I've only gone ice fishing one time and didn't like it so I doubt I ever will again but if I did I wouldn't have known any of that. Thanks for those tips!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> As I have said before, the Marina will break your heart if you are looking for anything except aquarium fish. Once the ice either gets thick enough or leaves, you need to find deep water drop-offs or cover in the main lake while it is cold...on days with good sun, a couple extra degrees of warmth may bring a few fish in shallow to try to get warm or get a mid-winter snack!


Hell when's the last time you even seen a nice sized fish caught inside the marina?  Seems like its been forever since the inside of the marina has produced anything worthy of mentioning. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hell when's the last time you even seen a nice sized fish caught inside the marina?  Seems like its been forever since the inside of the marina has produced anything worthy of mentioning.
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Your right, spring spawn is the last time I saw a nice Big Crappie caught, a Big Bass poached, or even a nice kitty caught. I never heard of a nice Gator or nice perch being caught!
IMHO, I think the issue has 2 factors...one is lack of good vertical cover to off-set the boat traffic and fishing traffic...and then all the Poaching, this is taking all of the imprinted fish out of the picture and others that have not used the marina are not finding their way in and are not staying. 
The Crappie spawn inside the Marina has been getting smaller and smaller with more and more fish spawning in other areas around the lake.
Now people are keeping the smaller fish that are imprinted and hurting the area even more.
IMHO, this will not change until someone loads it with cover that is away from normal areas people fish 24/7. The fish from the next spawn will need time to grow and spawn, continuing that cycle. New baitfish cover is also needed in areas that cannot be torn up by "Catcher-People"!

I need to clarify my "imprinted" idea...research has shown that throughout a fishes life that they continue to use the most efficient patterns possible. This means the will find a hiding/resting area, a feeding area, a spawning area, etc, and then they will find the best route between these areas...once they have a set travel route, they will not vary it.

We found that we could vary a fishes pattern, when we first put all the new cover in the Marina, it attracted baitfish, etc, and this attracted Gators, cats, Big Crappie, etc. Now that all of the Christmas Trees that were first put in are bare and pretty much decomposed, the baitfish and minnows have nowhere to hide. The cover also starts a whole ecosystem chain, algae grows, attracting zooplankton/etc, which attracts algae eating fry/minnow and fish that feed on plankton and then crawdads and on and on!
It will take another massive project to turn it around.....


----------



## Troy Dave

Is the water clear of ice along the dam?


----------



## Intimidator

Troy Dave said:


> Is the water clear of ice along the dam?


Not yet! 
I went out yesterday and it was melting, went back out today and had a lot of open water but still had ice around the shore. It will be fishable by Friday for sure!


----------



## Troy Dave

Thanks, was thinking of trying it Saturday morning if it is too muddy to go rabbit hunting.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Cj was 85% iced over when I was there at 4 pm today, Friday. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Poop, I was thinking of possibly going out there. Have to stay in and wish I was out fishing lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

was all over the lake today just to run the outboard a little. no ice except extreme close to shore. threw a couple cranks and swimbaits no takers. i did find the gravel at the marina had to raise motor and paddle.lol


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> was all over the lake today just to run the outboard a little. no ice except extreme close to shore. threw a couple cranks and swimbaits no takers. i did find the gravel at the marina had to raise motor and paddle.lol


We were out as well, more in my post!

Did you happen to get a water temp and "see" any fish! 
I'm trying to Pattern this time of year since it is really the first time we have fished like this, normally everyone goes to micro baits and ice rigs but we are trying and having great success with large swimbaits still!


----------



## Intimidator

As Cyberfox said, the ice was mostly gone Saturday...fished from 8:15am with Jeff and 2members from his church, I had to leave at 10:30 but they fished later!
The bite was slow but we only had I skunk before I left...I managed my first Crappie of 2013 and Brad got his, Jeff found a Baby Gator, a Baby Bass, and I think 2 Crappie. They ended up with a few more before they left. We saw 2 guys in a boat fishing the shorelines with minnows and bobbers and another at the point...didn't know which was Cyberfox! 
Any info on water temps and what you saw, from anyone, would be appreciated to help us figure out things!

Went back out Sunday morning and did alittle better with 12 Crappie and 2 dink Gators, still haven't found any Big Crappie but these were still all legal and the biggest was 10.5 inches. Went back out for an hour Sunday afternoon and caught 4 more Crappie and 2 Nice Smallies (16 and 17 inches) on the flats.

This really boggles my mind that in mid-January, the day after ice is off, we are catching fish (Crappy-Small-Gators or Crappysmallgators) using the same techniques that we used the rest of the year when it was warm. Some of these bites were nice hits also, with nice fights bringing the fish in! 
I guess the theory of cold fish just suspending all winter and only feeding on small easy prey is now out the window! We caught fish in shallows and deep water with 3 and 4.8 inch swimmers!
Ashley's Gator Den was busy all weekend also!


----------



## Troy Dave

Things conspired against me all weekend but I finally made it out late Sunday afternoon just as it started to rain again. Went to the dam and fished from 3:30 to 4:30 and all I got was wet. At least I got a line wet and tried out one of my old spincasts. Could not get a lot of distance with the braid on a cast but enough for the channels at Indian Lake. That is where I planned to use it anyway.


----------



## Intimidator

Troy Dave said:


> Things conspired against me all weekend but I finally made it out late Sunday afternoon just as it started to rain again. Went to the dam and fished from 3:30 to 4:30 and all I got was wet. At least I got a line wet and tried out one of my old spincasts. Could not get a lot of distance with the braid on a cast but enough for the channels at Indian Lake. That is where I planned to use it anyway.


Dave,
If the braid is not casting good now on the "coffee grinder", then it'll only get worse when the coating comes off. I had an old Zebco 33 that I tried to put Original PowerPro and Spider-wire braid on for Dale and it just wouldn't work, I finally upgraded his reel and put on PP slick 8 and it works just fine for him.
The Suffix 832 may work since it has a different fiber to help slick things up!

If nothing else, I'd try the 17lb Nanofil and see how you like it, if you find that you have to cast more often.


----------



## cyberfox2200

No water temp left sonar at home just a quick run to keep motor up since i didnt winterize it. Good to hear your success

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Intimidator said:


> We found that we could vary a fishes pattern, when we first put all the new cover in the Marina, it attracted baitfish, etc, and this attracted Gators, cats, Big Crappie, etc. Now that all of the Christmas Trees that were first put in are bare and pretty much decomposed, the baitfish and minnows have nowhere to hide. The cover also starts a whole ecosystem chain, algae grows, attracting zooplankton/etc, which attracts algae eating fry/minnow and fish that feed on plankton and then crawdads and on and on!
> It will take another massive project to turn it around.....


I know its been a while since I chimed in. I miss reading the thread and what not but I have been busy with work/school/hunting/fishing. Now I am at school full time (BGSU) so I have a little computer time here and there. It's good to hear you guys are still catching a few down at CJ and everyone is still surviving!

About the tree though. It has been shown (and I have seen) that your first period of a christmas tree drop with the needles can be a little less effective until after the needles drop. I am also not sure if you guys put milk jugs in the tops of the trees to keep them vertical but if so they should last more than 5 years and if let on the bottom at least 5 years.


----------



## cyberfox2200

I was fishing off the point close to the dropoff brent, actually bottomed up on the point cause the wind pushed me on top of the rocks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I know its been a while since I chimed in. I miss reading the thread and what not but I have been busy with work/school/hunting/fishing. Now I am at school full time (BGSU) so I have a little computer time here and there. It's good to hear you guys are still catching a few down at CJ and everyone is still surviving!
> 
> About the tree though. It has been shown (and I have seen) that your first period of a christmas tree drop with the needles can be a little less effective until after the needles drop. I am also not sure if you guys put milk jugs in the tops of the trees to keep them vertical but if so they should last more than 5 years and if let on the bottom at least 5 years.


Congrats on BGSU, hope to see ya this summer and fish a few times!

No Milk jugs, almost all (95%) of the Christmas trees that TFOCJ put in were all Lay-downs...that why I say it needs Re-Forested with some vertical habitat. The Laydowns served the purpose early but are mostly gone now!


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> I was fishing off the point close to the dropoff brent, actually bottomed up on the point cause the wind pushed me on top of the rocks
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep, we saw you! 
I never thought they would still be biting like this...totally caught me by surprise...or I would have kept fishing from the bank all winter if I knew! All these years that I wasted sitting by the fire and waiting for Spring!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I know its been a while since I chimed in. I miss reading the thread and what not but I have been busy with work/school/hunting/fishing. Now I am at school full time (BGSU) so I have a little computer time here and there. It's good to hear you guys are still catching a few down at CJ and everyone is still surviving!
> 
> About the tree though. It has been shown (and I have seen) that your first period of a christmas tree drop with the needles can be a little less effective until after the needles drop. I am also not sure if you guys put milk jugs in the tops of the trees to keep them vertical but if so they should last more than 5 years and if let on the bottom at least 5 years.


Hey, 
how come you didn't tell me that these fish would still hit a swimbait in the middle of Winter....Man, I feel like a kid in the candy store!LOL


----------



## fisherFL

Do you guys think the points right outside the marina and the Dam area will be frozen up by this weekend? I'd like to go on Saturday and bank fish not have to worry about ice, only the night time low this week will get below freezing not daytime though


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

This is a kid in a candy store... Haaha I can't wait to get back to CJ maybe poke some holes in the ice but if not I will see you when it comes to crappie time!


----------



## fisherFL

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> This is a kid in a candy store... Haaha I can't wait to get back to CJ maybe poke some holes in the ice but if not I will see you when it comes to crappie time!


Those came out of cj brown?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

sorry, does not look like CJ from the distance to the shore behind the angler...
Looks more like Erie but will let NSOH reply...

Salmonid


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

No these came from Erie. I just like to post these here to try and rub it in on Brent what the big gators look like. I have family in springfield and used to live in new moorefield so come to fish CJ quite a few times a year and I have to say it is improving... or I am? I'm sure there are a couple that size swimming in there!


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> No these came from Erie. I just like to post these here to try and rub it in on Brent what the big gators look like. I have family in springfield and used to live in new moorefield so come to fish CJ quite a few times a year and I have to say it is improving... or I am? I'm sure there are a couple that size swimming in there!


Dude, All those pictures were just photo-shopped from the pics of the Gators that I caught at CJ last week! LOL
Man, I love seeing your pics!

I hate to keep saying it but in all these years fishing Mother CJ, I have never been able to pull a 30 inch Gator from her depths....I've come close twice (29+) but never 30...I know they are in there because I did manage to get a 31 incher out of the creek a couple of years back...I felt so sorry for that bruiser that I let it go, hopefully it found a nice deep hole to "retire" in!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Guys, keep in mind the "C" trees were INTENDED to "laydown" as per ODNR/ COE instructions, largely to serve as nursery cover. Yes, they are at their "peak' going into their 2cnd yr submerged, once the needles fall off but while still "twiggy". The cedar and taxxus would actually be MUCH better choices as they will last 8- 15 yrs underwater, but hard to get large #s of them at 1 time. Fisher4life, you need to hook up with Sir Intimidator once or twice. And as for you, Brent...try a larger PERCH pattern swim bait once the water starts to warm. You won`t get that many hits BUT you better use the HEAVIEST braided line you can get away with... ever caught an 10+ lber "tooth fairy" ? Twice came very close using 6- 7" live perch, but no walleye...


Actually I just got the 4.8" Perch swimbaits from Keitech and was gonna try them soon to see if I can temp that "Monster Gator" that has been alluding me all these years.

I think when we do another Marina Project we re-do the laydowns and put verticals out in the channels away from the docks and bank...at least then the fish may have a chance to re-populate it and have some protection from the 24/7 "fishcatchers". 
There are rumors of an area that is "re-growing" from Spirits of the Moonlight, just to see how it does!


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Do you guys think the points right outside the marina and the Dam area will be frozen up by this weekend? I'd like to go on Saturday and bank fish not have to worry about ice, only the night time low this week will get below freezing not daytime though
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If I was a betting man, I would say with all that warm water that went in CJ that you will be fine! It will take several weeks of this for CJ to start making ice and freeze it again....hopefully that won't happen!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> If I was a betting man, I would say with all that warm water that went in CJ that you will be fine! It will take several weeks of this for CJ to start making ice and freeze it again....hopefully that won't happen!


I hope so, I'd like to catch my first walleye and the dam looks like a good spot, intimidator on the map it looks like the that a stream channell runs through really close to the dam, would you think fish would hang around this? ( btw is there a thermocline in the winter?)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> I hope so, I'd like to catch my first walleye and the dam looks like a good spot, intimidator on the map it looks like the that a stream channell runs through really close to the dam, would you think fish would hang around this? ( btw is there a thermocline in the winter?)
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


A thermocline CAN happen in Winter but it takes stable weather, a hard ice, and no precip...with all the fresh warm water and wind, the lake is mixed up and oxygen rich!

You are on the right track!
But, do not forget that Walleye like Colder water and will hunt the flats also...the ODNR puts their Gator nets in certain areas for a reason!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> A thermocline CAN happen in Winter but it takes stable weather, a hard ice, and no precip...with all the fresh warm water and wind, the lake is mixed up and oxygen rich!
> 
> You are on the right track!
> But, do not forget that Walleye like Colder water and will hunt the flats also...the ODNR puts their Gator nets in certain areas for a reason!


Is it possible to fish the flats for walleye without a boat because I will definetly be bank fishjng until this spring when I may purchase a kayak 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Is it possible to fish the flats for walleye without a boat because I will definetly be bank fishjng until this spring when I may purchase a kayak
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Yes, you can definitely reach them from the bank!
The flats are just shallow areas close to shore that Predator Fish will push shad or baitfish onto to make it easier for them to feed. Sometimes the shad or baitfish head there on their own because the sun will warm the rocks and heat the water up a few extra degrees and the predators will follow!

I can tell you where to go, BUT, you have done a VERY GOOD JOB of listening and trying to work this out for yourself! I really think you will enjoy finding the spots for yourself and the understanding that goes with it, things are coming together for you, and if you continue to ask the right questions, you will be rewarded more than those who do not take the time to learn the lake! Look at you map and find shallow areas close to drop-offs in areas you know you can get to!

If you need more help, then let me know!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, little would surprise me as far as "water sprites" ect. Probably the same 1s that made the rest appear as if by magic last spring. Forgive me doubting you, but both my "magic moments with HUGE walleyes were with bigger perch; likely that a big ole ravenous wally gator wants a BIG bait. Or at least it came REAL CLOSE twice to working for me; I actually grazed 1 trying to grab her lower jaw, hooks and fangs regardless...so CLOSE...did I mention I actually welled up with tears; seriously Brent, it was HUGE. And yes, Fisherfourlife, the area 1/3rd the way from the end of the sidewalk along the retaining wall and the Outlet Tower produces a few walleye. Another good spot is just N along the bend from the Gazebo on the other side just W of the Main Boat Ramp; look for the "slick' from the wind when it`s blowing out of the SW and fish just in front of it...


Like a few of us, my first Gator resulted in multiple needle holes in my left hand that seemed to drain a quart of blood before my pincushioned hand finally stopped bleeding!
I even knew they had teeth but still was STUPID enough to stick my hand in it's mouth and try to grab it like a Bass...Dang, that hurt! BUT, just like everything else...I learned from it!LOL


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Yes, you can definitely reach them from the bank!
> The flats are just shallow areas close to shore that Predator Fish will push shad or baitfish onto to make it easier for them to feed. Sometimes the shad or baitfish head there on their own because the sun will warm the rocks and heat the water up a few extra degrees and the predators will follow!
> 
> I can tell you where to go, BUT, you have done a VERY GOOD JOB of listening and trying to work this out for yourself! I really think you will enjoy finding the spots for yourself and the understanding that goes with it, things are coming together for you, and if you continue to ask the right questions, you will be rewarded more than those who do not take the time to learn the lake! Look at you map and find shallow areas close to drop-offs in areas you know you can get to!
> 
> If you need more help, then let me know!


Have you ever fished the dam yourself? Also I was going through some of my dads old bait boxes and found some crawler harness, what do you think about them, have you ever used them at cj brown? The baits I will probably use are these Berkeley 3 1/2" swim baits there a minnow greenish orange and black body with a chartreuse twister tail and some different color twisters and if worst comes to worst maybe last resort go pick up some love minnows


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

Fisherfourlife said:


> love minnows
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That was the name of my first band



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fisherforlife I can say that yes Intimidator has fished the dam side of CJ quite a few times lol. I caught fish with him and his son on more than several occasions on that side. We've caught walleye, bass, crappie, and a few unwanted cats lol. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Fisherfourlife said:


> if worst comes to worst maybe last resort go pick up some love minnows


Just where do I go to pick up some of these "love minnows". They sound like they would be more effective than Keitechs especially during the spawn.


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Have you ever fished the dam yourself? Also I was going through some of my dads old bait boxes and found some crawler harness, what do you think about them, have you ever used them at cj brown? The baits I will probably use are these Berkeley 3 1/2" swim baits there a minnow greenish orange and black body with a chartreuse twister tail and some different color twisters and if worst comes to worst maybe last resort go pick up some love minnows
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Between Myself and Steve (SpfldBassGuy), Jonny (NorthSouthOhioFisherman), Don (Easytobeme), my friend Pat (Can'tCatchAnythingWhenIFishWithBrent), and my 11 y/o son....we have fished just about every inch of worthwhile fishable bank at CJ! 
In boats we have explored the rest!

Leave the worm harnesses where they are!
You want swimbaits or twisters that have a constant nice swimming action, the only time the tail should stop is when you stop...then as it falls or is jerked, it should move on it's own (but lighter)! Remember the colors, contrast them for sunny or cloudy days!

Alot of experience on here...just ask all the questions you have!
People feel weird about asking good questions for some reason...heck, I still ask questions, Jeff, Doc, Bill, and all the rest of us talk about CJ all the time and what we are seeing and questions we have...it's the only way to learn. Once you start learning, you start to understand how everything works together...NOW, I DON'T FEEL SO STUPID ALL THE TIME, WHEN IT COMES TO FISHING!!LOL Sometimes Mother Nature can be very humbling!


----------



## Intimidator

GarrettMyers said:


> That was the name of my first band
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Now we expect you to play (for free of course) at the next MEET-N-GREET!
For some reason, I was thinking of LOVE MONKEY!LOL


----------



## cjpolecat

For those folks who have the uncontrolable urge to grab gators by hand, grab behind the 3rd gill plate only......or behind the head. Don't grab the jaw for the reasons noted previously, and definately don't grab the 1st gill plate account it is sharper than a razor.... Be safe, use a net.



PS Exzpect to lose about 75% of your fish using this method.


----------



## fisherFL

Unfortunately if the first walleye I catch is of a decent size I will probably end up lipping it without even thinking about it...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Unfortunately if the first walleye I catch is of a decent size I will probably end up lipping it without even thinking about it...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Heck yes you will! On your first one you will grab anything to get that sucker in, a little blood and pain soon goes away and makes for a good story to remember it!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Remember to post pics of the carnage

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Will carry a net now, but at that time didn`t usually carry 1 and was figuring a desperate situation was WORTH a desperate action. Alas, had her short lined, the hook popped free, the huge wally gator thrashed away and was gone in about 2 seconds...a net would have turned it from a "fish story' into a CATCH. Lesson LEARNED...


Nets are for sissies, lift from under the bottom jaw. I have not lost one yet!

I did lose that one on the far south end, when it came off at my feet and I almost drowned when I slipped in going after it. The water was cold and every time I tried to stand up, I slipped more and went deeper. I finally took a breath and just crawled on my hands and knees and got back to shallow water and pulled myself out!
Just one of many times that Mother CJ thought I needed a bath!lol


----------



## Intimidator

BEST CATCH STORY...but it's true!

Came out to fish with SPFLDBASSGUY one day...Nice Spring day, water was still cold. He was on the end of the dock at the Main Boat Ramp, the one closest to the parking lot, the real long one with the small floating dock with the Jonboat!

As I got closer...he was nekkid from the waist up and looked to be noodling from the end of the dock in 10-12 feet of water.
HE WAS FRANTIC! Anyone that knows Steve, also knows that Frantic, Pissed, Happy, Etc is all the SAME EMOTION!

Come to find out he had just got his new prescription sunglasses....he also hates bees... and one was buzzing his bald noggin'!
Of course he got pissed and he took an ill-fated swipe at the bee....Also of course, he hits himself in the face and the BIG $$ glasses go into the water.....and SINK TO THE BOTTOM!

He knows his wife is gonna be pissed if he comes home without those glasses, so he's trying to noodle and stick his arm down to the bottom in (like I said) 10-12 feet of water.
As I got down to the dock, to my relief, he was using a Net...of course with the length of his short arms AND the short net...I could see this wasn't goin' to happen!

Man, we were laughin', and jokin',.....of course at his expense!

He was just about to give up, when...my last 2 GOOD brain cells decide to "fire", AND I REMEMBERED, that I had some PVC, tie straps, and duck tape in my car!
Why I would have PVC, tie-straps, and duck tape in my car is beyond me (must have been left-over from the last LEGAL cover drop), so I ran up to fetch some toys so we could use our ******* ingenuity and play for a while longer!

We got everything all tied and taped together and as he placed the contraption in the water we both prayed to Mother CJ to give up her booty...oops...bounty..............
Steve made one swipe across the bottom and brought the net up......................

There they were....a once in a lifetime snag! Mother CJ felt for his sorry butt, and gave back his NEW glasses so he wouldn't have to face the wrath of another female who is also near and dear to his heart!LOL
Thank You again Mother CJ for your kindness to my buddy Steve!

This is my story as I REMEMBER IT...and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## Shaggy

When you're talking fishing most stories don't have a happy ending. (The one that got away! Oops... I forgot you and Lowell have each been lamenting one such instance.) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Heck yes you will! On your first one you will grab anything to get that sucker in, a little blood and pain soon goes away and makes for a good story to remember it!


What are the baits you normally use?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> BEST CATCH STORY...but it's true!
> 
> Came out to fish with SPFLDBASSGUY one day...Nice Spring day, water was still cold. He was on the end of the dock at the Main Boat Ramp, the one closest to the parking lot, the real long one with the small floating dock with the Jonboat!
> 
> As I got closer...he was nekkid from the waist up and looked to be noodling from the end of the dock in 10-12 feet of water.
> HE WAS FRANTIC! Anyone that knows Steve, also knows that Frantic, Pissed, Happy, Etc is all the SAME EMOTION!
> 
> Come to find out he had just got his new prescription sunglasses....he also hates bees... and one was buzzing his bald noggin'!
> Of course he got pissed and he took an ill-fated swipe at the bee....Also of course, he hits himself in the face and the BIG $$ glasses go into the water.....and SINK TO THE BOTTOM!
> 
> He knows his wife is gonna be pissed if he comes home without those glasses, so he's trying to noodle and stick his arm down to the bottom in (like I said) 10-12 feet of water.
> As I got down to the dock, to my relief, he was using a Net...of course with the length of his short arms AND the short net...I could see this wasn't goin' to happen!
> 
> Man, we were laughin', and jokin',.....of course at his expense!
> 
> He was just about to give up, when...my last 2 GOOD brain cells decide to "fire", AND I REMEMBERED, that I had some PVC, tie straps, and duck tape in my car!
> Why I would have PVC, tie-straps, and duck tape in my car is beyond me (must have been left-over from the last LEGAL cover drop), so I ran up to fetch some toys so we could use our ******* ingenuity and play for a while longer!
> 
> We got everything all tied and taped together and as he placed the contraption in the water we both prayed to Mother CJ to give up her booty...oops...bounty..............
> Steve made one swipe across the bottom and brought the net up......................
> 
> There they were....a once in a lifetime snag! Mother CJ felt for his sorry butt, and gave back his NEW glasses so he wouldn't have to face the wrath of another female who is also near and dear to his heart!LOL
> Thank You again Mother CJ for your kindness to my buddy Steve!
> 
> This is my story as I REMEMBER IT...and I'm stickin' to it!


Now that's even funnier than the original (actual events posted on one of these pages) story. I guess even with your advancing age you can still be funny from time to time.

Now that was truly a day to remember, one in a trillion shot I tell ya. Yup definitely one of my favorite CJ stories.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fisherfourlife said:


> What are the baits you normally use?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Brents' choice for " battle" is those Keitech swimbaits. He used to fish certain crankbaits from Berkley, but now his brain only lets him purchase Keitechs.

I've caught walleye on swimbaits, road runner (lost that one right at the bank, was crappie fishing), and what we determined was a saugeye on a jerkbait. Now I've only caught a piddly amount of the CJ eyes but what I have caught has came in part to this thread and fishing with some of the guys. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

My favorite CJ fish:
1) my sons 1st monster gill
2) my sons 1st crappie
3) the little largemouth I caught the first time I went out there with my older brother in his canoe. (dam side, swimming a white jig)
4) my 1st smallmouth ever anywhere
5) the "tank" I lost as I was getting ready to lip it lol. Brent should remember that one as well. Its one of my favorites cause now I know she's in there:what:.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Brents' choice for " battle" is those Keitech swimbaits. He used to fish certain crankbaits from Berkley, but now his brain only lets him purchase Keitechs.
> 
> I've caught walleye on swimbaits, road runner (lost that one right at the bank, was crappie fishing), and what we determined was a saugeye on a jerkbait. Now I've only caught a piddly amount of the CJ eyes but what I have caught has came in part to this thread and fishing with some of the guys.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep! Only Keitech swimmers for me..for Crappie, Gators, WB, and Bass.
I'll explain my reasoning tomorrow!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> My favorite CJ fish:
> 1) my sons 1st monster gill
> 2) my sons 1st crappie
> 3) the little largemouth I caught the first time I went out there with my older brother in his canoe. (dam side, swimming a white jig)
> 4) my 1st smallmouth ever anywhere
> 5) the "tank" I lost as I was getting ready to lip it lol. Brent should remember that one as well. Its one of my favorites cause now I know she's in there:what:.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dude, I remember your first Gator, and I was glad I grabbed it! 

I'll never forget that MONSTER Smallie, probably one of the biggest ones that I have personally seen. The dang thing WAS a swimming football.


----------



## Intimidator

I have been asked why CERTAIN swimbaits seem to do so well...I was also curious so....!

Boys and Girls, todays lesson is on Presentation!

Presentation is an ART-FORM, you are presenting a lure or bait to a fish in hope that it will react or feed. It is the technique, bait, and trigger that tricks the fish, it is also a blend of personal experiences and skill that are refined over many days of fishing!

Presentation varies from Rivers and Streams, Lakes and Reservoirs, and Bank or Boat...some methods of presentation will work on each!
Methods/Techniques include casting, flipping, pitching, vertical fishing, still fishing, trolling, etc...each has a distinct level of skill that needs to be mastered to present a bait or lure as natural as possible so the fish will either feed or to solicit a reaction to strike at it!

Presentation is controlled mainly by Speed and Depth...you must find the speed needed for the bait you are using to make it look or act like the pattern or species being imitated. Then you have to find the depth where the fish are and be able to sustain that depth in any condition or with any cover or structure where you are fishing!

Presentation is also affected by weather...Stable weather promotes agressiveness and frenzied feeding. Cold fronts and high pressure diminish feeding and agressiveness...BUT, NORMALLY, if you put easy food in front of a fishes face, it will eat!

Presentation incorporates mainly 2 type of fishing...Power fishing or Coverage Fishing, this is reaction fishing, trying to get a reaction out of a fish to quickly strike at a lure for many reasons.
There is also Finesse fishing, where you are trying to get the fish to feed.
Cranks, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, Alabama rigs, etc are lures and baits made for power fishing.
Jigs, plastic worms, craws, drop-shot, and other State rigs, etc are types of finesse baits or lures because they must be manipulated to provide natural action and attraction of natural forage species.
Each type of fishing lure or bait has it's own BAIT TRIGGERS (things that make a fish react)! Triggers are, scent, sound, taste, texture, shape, vibration, pheromones, color/luminesence, or phosphoresence.

Now, fishermen are agreeing that there is a third type of fishing...a hybrid....Baits like KEITECH Swimmers are a hybrid and can be used BOTH WAYS!
PLUS the Keitech baits are loaded with BAIT TRIGGERS.

In the end, your fishing success comes down to understanding the fish, knowing the lake, the patterns, and then developing a presentation of applying the right tools in the proper way.....WHO SAID FISHING WAS EASY!!!

BONUS TIP!...IN SUMMER, fish will NORMALLY FEED 3 times a day...in the early morning, late afternoon, and at night!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> I have been asked why CERTAIN swimbaits seem to do so well...I was also curious so....!
> 
> Boys and Girls, todays lesson is on Presentation!
> 
> Presentation is an ART-FORM, you are presenting a lure or bait to a fish in hope that it will react or feed. It is the technique, bait, and trigger that tricks the fish, it is also a blend of personal experiences and skill that are refined over many days of fishing!
> 
> Presentation varies from Rivers and Streams, Lakes and Reservoirs, and Bank or Boat...some methods of presentation will work on each!
> Methods/Techniques include casting, flipping, pitching, vertical fishing, still fishing, trolling, etc...each has a distinct level of skill that needs to be mastered to present a bait or lure as natural as possible so the fish will either feed or to solicit a reaction to strike at it!
> 
> Presentation is controlled mainly by Speed and Depth...you must find the speed needed for the bait you are using to make it look or act like the pattern or species being imitated. Then you have to find the depth where the fish are and be able to sustain that depth in any condition or with any cover or structure where you are fishing!
> 
> Presentation is also affected by weather...Stable weather promotes agressiveness and frenzied feeding. Cold fronts and high pressure diminish feeding and agressiveness...BUT, NORMALLY, if you put easy food in front of a fishes face, it will eat!
> 
> Presentation incorporates mainly 2 type of fishing...Power fishing or Coverage Fishing, this is reaction fishing, trying to get a reaction out of a fish to quickly strike at a lure for many reasons.
> There is also Finesse fishing, where you are trying to get the fish to feed.
> Cranks, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, Alabama rigs, etc are lures and baits made for power fishing.
> Jigs, plastic worms, craws, drop-shot, and other State rigs, etc are types of finesse baits or lures because they must be manipulated to provide natural action and attraction of natural forage species.
> Each type of fishing lure or bait has it's own BAIT TRIGGERS (things that make a fish react)! Triggers are, scent, sound, taste, texture, shape, vibration, pheromones, color/luminesence, or phosphoresence.
> 
> Now, fishermen are agreeing that there is a third type of fishing...a hybrid....Baits like KEITECH Swimmers are a hybrid and can be used BOTH WAYS!
> PLUS the Keitech baits are loaded with BAIT TRIGGERS.
> 
> In the end, your fishing success comes down to understanding the fish, knowing the lake, the patterns, and then developing a presentation of applying the right tools in the proper way.....WHO SAID FISHING WAS EASY!!!
> 
> BONUS TIP!...IN SUMMER, fish will NORMALLY FEED 3 times a day...in the early morning, late afternoon, and at night!


Can you get the keitechs in store or just online?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Can you get the keitechs in store or just online?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Online only, it's still a small unknown company to most people!
You can pick some up to try at Landbigfish.com or Tacklewarehouse.com. 
Just because you buy them doesn't guarantee you will catch fish right away, but once you learn what they can do and you learn to use them...I think you'll be happy with the technique and the results.


----------



## fisherFL

I understand It won't guarantee catching anything , I just like to have something someone who has fished cj a lot has had success with. Normally I throw the 3" gulp minnows and I've been looking at the whole drop shot rig for possible using for At the dam, I would like to go tomorrow but it's supposed to be some what windy so that may stop me, but I haven't been fishing since idk a longgg time I'm itching to go


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> I understand It won't guarantee catching anything , I just like to have something someone who has fished cj a lot has had success with. Normally I throw the 3" gulp minnows and I've been looking at the whole drop shot rig for possible using for At the dam, I would like to go tomorrow but it's supposed to be some what windy so that may stop me, but I haven't been fishing since idk a longgg time I'm itching to go
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Meet me at 8am at the dam and I will give you a few to try and a few pointers!


----------



## fisherFL

.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Thinking about hitting the lake today... will be early afternoon for the winter crappie bite, or the lack thereof. Will either be in a lifted red/white F150 or red F250, stop by and say howdy if you are out. Will be in the marina somewhere.


----------



## fisherFL

Went to CJ today and was unable to get there at 8 to meet intimidator (maybe next weekend?) but I didn't get to cj at about 10:30 and fished the dam area for about 2+ hrs with only a small crappie to show, we went to the spillway just to try it and fish some where we weren't constantly bothered by the strong winds I didn't expect much but looks like luck was on my side today because I caught my first walleye ever today a fat 17" , I was very excited but that didn't last long when some lady walked by and got PO'd at me and told me to "pick it up and just throw in back in your hurting it" we fished for another 2hrs at the spillway and my dad caught a little walleye about 10" and that was it for the day. I did keep the 17"er because I've heard so many people talk about how good walleye is and I wanted to try it so dinner tonight is fresh walleye, I have a picture but for some reason the OGF app is letting me post but I've posted from my phone before so it's kinda weird


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Went to CJ today and was unable to get there at 8 to meet intimidator (maybe next weekend?) but I didn't get to cj at about 10:30 and fished the dam area for about 2+ hrs with only a small crappie to show, we went to the spillway just to try it and fish some where we weren't constantly bothered by the strong winds I didn't expect much but looks like luck was on my side today because I caught my first walleye ever today a fat 17" , I was very excited but that didn't last long when some lady walked by and got PO'd at me and told me to "pick it up and just throw in back in your hurting it" we fished for another 2hrs at the spillway and my dad caught a little walleye about 10" and that was it for the day. I did keep the 17"er because I've heard so many people talk about how good walleye is and I wanted to try it so dinner tonight is fresh walleye, I have a picture but for some reason the OGF app is letting me post but I've posted from my phone before so it's kinda weird
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


FANTASTIC! Welcome to the "Gator Brotherhood"! Jeff has a great baked recipe that you can try on the next one!!

So, how did you grab it? Any good stories?
I have some swimmers ready for you to try!

Dale and I just finished eating the Gator that I caught this morning also!


----------



## spfldbassguy

So where's the details of your outing at Mr. Intimidator? So I take it you caught one walleye atleast, anything else?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Got out to CJ at sun-up, about 7:50am. Man, it was cold, said it was 36 on my car but with the wind, it had to be in the 20's.
Fished the deep water and caught 2 legal Crappie in the first 12 casts, by then my hands were so cold they were numb from getting wet!
Me being the wuss I am, I headed to the Gator Den. On my 3rd cast, I caught dinner, a 19 inch Gator on a white swimmer with a Crappie nib.
My work being done I headed for the warmth of the car and then just decide to go home, make breakfast and coffee!
The South end of the lake had skim ice and ice was all over the rocks from splashing water.

I headed back out at 2:30 and spent around a half hour at 4 different areas without even getting a bite, I did stick my hand in the water and it is freezing, I imagine it is barely above freezing and it will be solid again by Wednesday.
I really don't know if the wind had the fish shut down or they have went to a true cold water pattern now!
So Jeremiah, did you get out and get a true water temp for me!

Looks like I won't be out for awhile, guess I'll hope for another warm-up!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> FANTASTIC! Welcome to the "Gator Brotherhood"! Jeff has a great baked recipe that you can try on the next one!!
> 
> So, how did you grab it? Any good stories?
> I have some swimmers ready for you to try!
> 
> Dale and I just finished eating the Gator that I caught this morning also!


 Well I almost lost him because I swung him in and right as he got over shore he fell off and started flopping back towards the water and I wasn't gonna let him get away so I grabbed him real quick unfortunately that grab included fully extended pointy fins, but hey I GOT ONE and that's all that matters, I actually ended up freezing the walleye because there wasn't enough for everyone, Did you catch yours some where, where you didn't have to fight the wind? I didn't even get to fish the Dam are because the wind was blowing across and you couldnt feel anything with the giant bow in your line, How big was your walleye?



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Chuck
Forgot to tell you that there was a huge flock of geese in the overlook cove, heck, they don't even fly south for the winter anymore...and yes, I fished the cover that we dropped in Doc's boat, but I couldn't fish it properly due to the wind and me trying to snag a goose with a 1/2 oz jig!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Congratulations to the both of you! And Sir Intimidator, thank you for the effort to help reduce the goose population, but think you were a little "under gunned"; would have been a SPECTACULAR fight though! Once upon a minnow on a "glo" floating head jig, been there, done that...SMOKED the drag...


I broke out the 50lb braid, it would have been SPECTACULAR!


----------



## fisherFL

What's the biggest walleye any of you guys on here have caught or seen caught out of the lake?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Troy Dave

The largest I have seen caught was about 10 lbs. The largest I know of netted in the spring by the Div. of Wildlife guys was 12 lb. And the largest I have ever caught was just over 8 lbs. Caught it vertical jigging a 1/2 oz silver spoon.


----------



## Intimidator

My largest from CJ was 29.75 I couldn't stretch it anymore to get it to 30 inches!
The biggest CJ fish I've caught was a 31 incher out of the creek...we figure it was close to 12-12.5 lbs.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

12 or so years ago my dad hit a 30.5" spilling eggs the whole way to the scales still weighed 10.4.... probably close to 11 with all the eggs she lost. on the dam, jig n minnow with no net


----------



## Intimidator

Had a few people asking for the color info etc...I'll make it easy!

COLOR RESEARCH

Colors underwater never appear the same as they do in your hand...the sayings about "colors catching fishermen" are very true!

The three fish I mainly researched, Bass, Walleye, and Crappie, can see colors, they actually see the yellow, orange, red, green, better than humans. They can tell the difference between smoke and smoke with red flakes or silver glitter, pumpkin and red pumpkin, watermelon and red or black flaked watermelon. They also have better visual acuity which helps at dawn or dusk. Research has also shown that sometimes they will scrutinize colors before committing to eat...they will pick a color that they are presently eating (match the hatch).

Since most of my fishing is in stained water I made it easy and used just the info FOR STAINED/FERTILE WATER LIKE CJ.

*If the STAINED water has a visibility of 5 feet anywhere in the lake, Fish can see FLAKES well, Natural colors are a must...Silver, Gold, subtle greens/browns.
*If the water has a visibility of 1-3 feet, use brighter colors like firetiger, Fluoresents, citrus shad.
*If the water has less than a foot of visibility use dark colors, dark patterns, brite craw patterns, Black/Blue.

BLUEBIRD SKYS offer another problem...in stained water, high "Bluebird sun" CAN MUTE NATURAL COLORS, so go brighter (Fluoresent, and add flash).

On cloudy days!
* shiney colors lose their effectivness under cloud cover...silver and gold turn gray, use white and pearl instead.
* Natural colors cannot be distinguished ON THE BOTTOM, use brown, black, blue/black, or other dark combos. 
* Cloudy stained water filters out RED...it appears to turn into a lighter shade of Black!
* Hot Orange in stained water appears Black from 10-15 feet away, as you get closer at 1-3 feet it is Hot Orange again.
* Firetiger stands out in all conditions, Black, and Fluoresent/pearl colors, also.

WATER COLORED BY ORGANIC MATERIAL absorb blue wavelengths, causing blues and purples to look light black or gray.

WATER COLORED BY ALGAE BLOOMS absorb the red, orange, yellow, wavelengths, causing those colors to look light black or gray.

WHEN FISHING DEEP IN STAINED WATER, color choice is a moot point, lure size, shape, and action IS KEY!

TOPWATER FISHING IN THE DAYTIME is the same (doesn't matter), with the light behind it a topwater lure silhoutte is gray or black, concentrate on flash, vibration, noise/commotion....dark colors work well at night!

SHAD AT CJ WITH LIGHT PENETRATION TO ANY DEPTH will appear silvery, with subtle greens, blues, purple, and gold....on a cloudy day they will look light gray with a darker back!

GOOD FISHING AND CHOOSE YOUR COLORS WISELY!


----------



## Intimidator

More Research for those interested;

On a bluebird day with high sun, distilled water absorbs all red color by 17 feet, then Orange, Yellow, Green, and the Blues are last! Clear water is less transparent than air and filters light that fish see different than how we see it. 
I guess red hooks work because they disappear! Actually the colors don't become invisible, they turn gray or a very light black!

In cloudy or muddy water with little light penetration, this all can happen in a few feet! This is where CONTRAST and ATTRACTING ATTENTION comes into play! 

In clear to lightly stained water a Crappie can SEE another fish from 10 feet away...it can also feed and survive on zooplankton the size of a speck of pepper. Large Crappie do not filter feed but will see and pick off the zooplankton with their visually acute and keen eyesite.
Walleye and Bass also have great visual acuity and will also feed on small prey to survive or if they are just being lazy and can fill up/gorge without exertion.

When dealing with fish that have great eyesight it helps to chose colors wisely to improve your chances when fishing for them...you need to help them to be able to "Find" your lure, then you have to be able to "temp them" into biting, which is another problem in itself!

We have noticed during hatches throughout the year that fish will "Key In" on certain colors. Mayfly larva have the same coloration as the Keitech Impact in "Bluegill", when certain minnows hatch in the Spring then "Smoke and Silver glitter" works, same with shiners or logperch hatches, or when the Crawdads show up again, or locust, grasshoppers, etc. 
Then everything keys in on small easy shad, and "Silver Shad" shines...then as the "easy pickin's" grow they concentrate on larger baitfish and shad again.
Even with CJ being stained, profiles/silhouettes of what they are feeding on, and coloration of Natural prey in the water, come into play...along with surface noise, or swimming vibration, that attracts the fish to the whereabouts of the prey! 
Once they find it, then you have to make your lure act the same as the prey they are feeding on during this time so they will strike and want to eat it! 
If they are eating minnows, you must make your offering act like a injured minnow, same with craws, splashing or wiggling bugs/larva. The more realistic and easier you make it for them to eat, equals more successes for you. 
Just burning a lure through the water throughout the year will not do....EXCEPT....During times, like spawns etc, when a reacting strike will come into play, especially in water that is not clear for them to see the lure as far away...they have a shorter time to make up their mind on what they are going to do!

I'm now also coming to the realization that their are different color schemes that work all around CJ...Colors that work from the Bank, do not always work out in the water, Colors that work on the flats won't work deep, or up in the North...this is because of differences in water quality, forage, substrate, cover, and light penetration.

For those wanting to simplify this and be able to enjoy a nice meal, just contrast your lure to the water so it has a nice silhouette when it is dark or cloudy out...and make it super bright or flashy when the sun is out!

For idiots like me that enjoy "Playing Around", I just bought a few new colors of Keitech's that I want to trial with some of my updated theories! We'll see how they work when the ice is gone!LOL

I like the Keitech "Tennessee Shad" and "Rainbow Shad" for clear shallow bank days, "Pro Blue Red Pearl", and "Sight Flash" for shallow/deep cloudy days so far...we'll see if this trend continues! I also bought the new Green Pumpkin shiner to try in both conditons! 
Once Spring spawns come...it's back to the normal basic colors again!

GOOD FISHING TO ALL! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Intimidator

This has been asked for and somehow cannot be found??


I have been asked why CERTAIN swimbaits seem to do so well...I was also curious so....!

Boys and Girls, todays lesson is on Presentation!

Presentation is an ART-FORM, you are presenting a lure or bait to a fish in hope that it will react or feed. It is the technique, bait, and trigger that tricks the fish, it is also a blend of personal experiences and skill that are refined over many days of fishing!

Presentation varies from Rivers and Streams, Lakes and Reservoirs, and Bank or Boat...some methods of presentation will work on each!
Methods/Techniques include casting, flipping, pitching, vertical fishing, still fishing, trolling, etc...each has a distinct level of skill that needs to be mastered to present a bait or lure as natural as possible so the fish will either feed or to solicit a reaction to strike at it!

Presentation is controlled mainly by Speed and Depth...you must find the speed needed for the bait you are using to make it look or act like the pattern or species being imitated. Then you have to find the depth where the fish are and be able to sustain that depth in any condition or with any cover or structure where you are fishing!

Presentation is also affected by weather...Stable weather promotes agressiveness and frenzied feeding. Cold fronts and high pressure diminish feeding and agressiveness...BUT, NORMALLY, if you put easy food in front of a fishes face, it will eat!

Presentation incorporates mainly 2 type of fishing...Power fishing or Coverage Fishing, this is reaction fishing, trying to get a reaction out of a fish to quickly strike at a lure for many reasons.
There is also Finesse fishing, where you are trying to get the fish to feed.
Cranks, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, Alabama rigs, etc are lures and baits made for power fishing.
Jigs, plastic worms, craws, drop-shot, and other State rigs, etc are types of finesse baits or lures because they must be manipulated to provide natural action and attraction of natural forage species.
Each type of fishing lure or bait has it's own BAIT TRIGGERS (things that make a fish react)! Triggers are, scent, sound, taste, texture, shape, vibration, pheromones, color/luminesence, or phosphoresence.

Now, fishermen are agreeing that there is a third type of fishing...a hybrid....Baits like KEITECH Swimmers are a hybrid and can be used BOTH WAYS!
PLUS the Keitech baits are loaded with BAIT TRIGGERS.

In the end, your fishing success comes down to understanding the fish, knowing the lake, the patterns, and then developing a presentation of applying the right tools in the proper way.....WHO SAID FISHING WAS EASY!!!

BONUS TIP!...IN SUMMER, fish will NORMALLY FEED 3 times a day...in the early morning, late afternoon, and at night!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> DANG, Sir Intimidator, your perception is astute and your knowledge base is remarkable, I am impressed! About the only thing you left out was UV...still, "par excellance"...(have you been reading "The In-fisherman"?)


I've been experimenting with UV stuff for not quite 2 yrs now...Man, I'm not seeing that much difference at CJ to be honest...some times I even think it spooks the fish...especially in the stained water where light won't penetrate!???

In-fisherman and anything else I can get my hands on...actually it is very hard to find alot of good info, everyone uses someone else's original instead of doing their own...plus info varies by lake! I decided since this is Mother CJ's thread I would mainly use her stained water as a guide!


----------



## Intimidator

Last year at this time (2012)

Jan 16th- 43 degrees- Guppy/Salmonid/Jeff/ and Jeremiah were aquarium fishing!
Jan 17th- 50 degrees- CJ is Ice Free, we had a Monsoon with Thunder and Lightning. "City Limits Fishing" was big with me. 
Jan 22nd- Ice again...I was building "Trees" for COE and ODNR show-n-tell, Lowell was still worried we would have to GPS locations.
Jan 24th- Guppy fishing docks, ice leaving again, 31 degrees!
Jan 25th- Jeff fished the docks...in Remembrance of his Father!
Jan 27th- ice free again...heavy rain/FLOODS
Jan 28th- High winds
Jan 31st 56 degrees, Steve came out to play!
Feb 1st- 60 degrees
Feb 4th- dock tourney, Guppy 2nd, Jr Queen 1st.
1st week of Feb was in the 30's, 2nd week was warm, no one really fishing the main lake, only creeks and Marina.


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Got out to CJ at sun-up, about 7:50am. Man, it was cold, said it was 36 on my car but with the wind, it had to be in the 20's.
> Fished the deep water and caught 2 legal Crappie in the first 12 casts, by then my hands were so cold they were numb from getting wet!
> Me being the wuss I am, I headed to the Gator Den. On my 3rd cast, I caught dinner, a 19 inch Gator on a white swimmer with a Crappie nib.
> My work being done I headed for the warmth of the car and then just decide to go home, make breakfast and coffee!
> The South end of the lake had skim ice and ice was all over the rocks from splashing water.
> 
> I headed back out at 2:30 and spent around a half hour at 4 different areas without even getting a bite, I did stick my hand in the water and it is freezing, I imagine it is barely above freezing and it will be solid again by Wednesday.
> I really don't know if the wind had the fish shut down or they have went to a true cold water pattern now!
> So Jeremiah, did you get out and get a true water temp for me!
> 
> Looks like I won't be out for awhile, guess I'll hope for another warm-up!
> GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


Do you use the crappie nibs with the swimmers to add color or scent or something?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Do you use the crappie nibs with the swimmers to add color or scent or something?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes both color and more scent....I think I use them because they make me feel like I'm doing everything possible to get a hit!

They add color contrast and smell (shrimp)....I can't truthfully say if they help or not but I BELIEVE they may, and a fisherman must believe in what he is doing or he's not gonna make that bait look right and catch fish!!

Believe this, fishing like anything else is MENTAL (in many ways), but if you are uncomfortable with a pole, reel, line, or a bait or technique, you might as well throw it away and get something else...if you are questioning what you are doing or using, you won't be catching fish like you should be! Yes, you may catch a fish every once in awhile (sometimes a blind squirrel does get a nut) but if you are confident in what you're doing, you'll be successful!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Crappie nibbles help. I had to spit it out. Ok, thanks for the book Brent you da man!


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Crappie nibbles help. I had to spit it out. Ok, thanks for the book Brent you da man!


Thanks Jonny!
Fisherfourlife is another young fisherman, since you've already been there, any help you can offer him would be well received from one of his peers! He asks the right questions and is doing things the right way!
I'm hoping that this year you can mentor Dale on some of your experiences with life and fishing, he's having a hard time and advice from someone with your drive and being able to do things the right way, will help him also!
GOOD FISHING!
Brent


----------



## fisherFL

Weather doesn't look to great this weekend but maybe first weekend in February, Intimidator we can meet at the Dam or something and you can showing me those magical keitechs ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Weather doesn't look to great this weekend but maybe first weekend in February, Intimidator we can meet at the Dam or something and you can showing me those magical keitechs ?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Just let me know!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Just let me know!


By the way I was reading way back about may June-ish and you guys were saying how bad the poaching on under size fish is, now is this every weekend or just those free fishing weekends? If it is bad that's not good because it gets me so angry and being 16 who the hecks gonna listen to me a teen tell them they need to put there fish back? Hopefully if I see it im fishing with one of you guys who will tell him to put them back, I think it's a good sign also that idk what it is about cj it just seems like an awesome lake the way it's not as developed and all the woods around it and wildlife (hopefully it doesnt become like i think indian that has houses all around and on the islands)I've only been there 2 times in the winter and I love it, looking forward to a spring/summer of many trips to as you guys say Mother Cj.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fisherfourlife said:


> By the way I was reading way back about may June-ish and you guys were saying how bad the poaching on under size fish is, now is this every weekend or just those free fishing weekends? If it is bad that's not good because it gets me so angry and being 16 who the hecks gonna listen to me a teen tell them they need to put there fish back? Hopefully if I see it im fishing with one of you guys who will tell him to put them back, I think it's a good sign also that idk what it is about cj it just seems like an awesome lake the way it's not as developed and all the woods around it and wildlife (hopefully it doesnt become like i think indian that has houses all around and on the islands)I've only been there 2 times in the winter and I love it, looking forward to a spring/summer of many trips to as you guys say Mother Cj.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The poaching of illegal sized fish is at its worst during the crappie spawn (May/June). Don't get me wrong it still happens the rest of the year but not nearly to the extent of the dink crappie being harvested during that time period. 


Yup you're correct, Indian Lake does have houses built everywhere it seems. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> By the way I was reading way back about may June-ish and you guys were saying how bad the poaching on under size fish is, now is this every weekend or just those free fishing weekends? If it is bad that's not good because it gets me so angry and being 16 who the hecks gonna listen to me a teen tell them they need to put there fish back? Hopefully if I see it im fishing with one of you guys who will tell him to put them back, I think it's a good sign also that idk what it is about cj it just seems like an awesome lake the way it's not as developed and all the woods around it and wildlife (hopefully it doesnt become like i think indian that has houses all around and on the islands)I've only been there 2 times in the winter and I love it, looking forward to a spring/summer of many trips to as you guys say Mother Cj.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I wouldn't expect you to do anything else but call the warden or rangers....I normally walk up and politely tell them about the laws and regulations. Most will be upset WITH ME, and put the fish back in the lake...some get very angry, call me names, etc, that's when I make the calls....They actually get upset because you are very politely telling them they are breaking a law...go figure!
As Steve said, it is worse during the Spawns....people realize that spawning fish will bite on a piece of aluminum foil or anything else during that time and they come to CJ in hordes because this is normally the only time they can catch fish. 
I DO NOT CARE IF PEOPLE KEEP LEGAL FISH, I keep fish at this time also...I feel that fresh cold water filets are firmer and better tasting.
BUT, I DO CARE IF PEOPLE ARE KEEPING ILLEGAL FISH OR ARE BREAKING CREEL LIMITS. 
Most of us on here have spent way too much time trying to bring this fishery back so everyone can enjoy it, I have no patience with idiots!
Go with your Father at this time, or with one of us, normally we try to get away from the idiots and fish remote areas that they will not go because they are too lazy to walk or climb on rocks! People were upset last year because the spawn seemed so short, but actually the fish were wiped out of the Marina quickly and most never had a chance to spawn...this was the first time I have not seen ALOT of fry swimming in the Marina. I also was able to see 6 Largemouth and Smallies that were around 5 lbs leave CJ along with every other Bass that was caught, whether they were legal or not. 
Trust me ANYTHING these people catch, will go home with them, whether it is a 4 in Crappie or Bluegill, or a huge Bass or Cat. 
We have seen people "fist" fighting over spots in the Marina, people will not allow handicap people to fish on the handicap platform, people will bring all the kids they can find so they can use 12 poles and line them up and normally the kids are running around bothering other people. People are drunk, park illegally, bury the Marina in Trash, throw the picnic tables, and trash cans in the water....it is disgraceful! But normally after THIS period, MOST, never come back! You still have some that "catch" on holidays and weekends but never the number during the spawn. You will find some nice people just trying to get a meal, but man, are they outnumbered by "Springfield's Finest"!

I understand that Bass are legal over 12", but Bass fishermen know how hard it was to get the population to come back, the vegetation is still not back from the draw-downs of the Marina and Main Boat ramp, CJ lost small pockets of lilly pads, rushes, and other veg' that have not come back along with huge areas of Bass Grass, some areas can't grow again due to the Winter draw-down...we need a slot or a couple years of regulations to help the population and to be able to add more cover, so their are enough for "eaters" and C&R guys!
CJ also greatly benefits from not having houses around...it still has areas that filter some of the nutrients going in and it is ALOT deeper than Indian, and "flushes" better. Still, the North end is filling in slowly with sediment and run-off, just ask Doc!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Still, the North end is filling in slowly with sediment and run-off, just ask Doc!


Amen Brother!!! The launch for the jon seems like more work every year... we had to paddle and push twice as far this year to get into floatable water even for my jon... I couldnt imagine a deep v or pontoon making anywhere other than in the channels back in the north end around the islands this spring


----------



## Flathead King 06

Lowell H Turner said:


> Any ice on CJ yet? Wanna go hit a couple spots while possible...


when I crossed the dam yesterday there were pockets around the edges of the main lake, bu tI would assume with these temps ice is on in the marina... probably around an inch or so, thinking about hitting it myself this evening before last light


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> when I crossed the dam yesterday there were pockets around the edges of the main lake, bu tI would assume with these temps ice is on in the marina... probably around an inch or so, thinking about hitting it myself this evening before last light


Better take advantage of it, rain and temps in the upper 40's next week will kick it quick!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator what kind of line do you use an why? Normally I'm using the 6lb xt trilene but I'm thinking I should use some stronger stuff because there's always the chance I could hook into a nice sized walleye. I've thought about braided line but I bet it's a pain if you get A jig caught or any other bait


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Intimidator what kind of line do you use an why? Normally I'm using the 6lb xt trilene but I'm thinking I should use some stronger stuff because there's always the chance I could hook into a nice sized walleye. I've thought about braided line but I bet it's a pain if you get A jig caught or any other bait
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I use braid on my spin-cast and bait-cast reels and Berkley Nanofil on my spinning reel. The 20lb braid that I use is thinner than the 6lb mono that you are using and I can pull a jig free from the rocks or land a Gator with no issues. Most braid will even break at higher levels than what is rated at. 
Braid has zero stretch, is highly sensitive (you can feel light bites, rocks, etc) and it floats but it is so thin it does not affect the drop of a lure.
Nanofil is a new super-line that has the same characteristics as braid but is smooth and casts a mile!


----------



## fisherFL

So you would recommend braided line then?is there any negatives you can think of about braided? And is there a difference between a spinning reel and spin cast reel? I always thought they were the same?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

http://www.weather.com/video/forecast-for-the-next-3-months-33830 I saw this online thought you guys might like to see it, sounds like another early spring!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fisherfourlife said:


> So you would recommend braided line then?is there any negatives you can think of about braided? And is there a difference between a spinning reel and spin cast reel? I always thought they were the same?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey I know you asked Intimidator but I figured I'd chime in on the braid subject. I use braid on 90% of my rods n reels and have nothing negative to say. I use braid on all but 1 of my spinning reels, I use braid on my frog/ chatterbait baitcasting combo and on 1 other baitcast combo. I use 10# power pro (2# diameter) on my spinning reels and won't use anything else except on my bluegill combo, on that I still use mono (4#). CJ is stained water so the fact that my braid is slightly visible doesn't hurt my catch rate. Like Brent said earlier, if the lure gets stuck in the rocks I can usually get it free. If you do pick up some braid to try make sure you spool it on with a mono backing underneath to prevent the braid from slipping on the reel. Well that is unless you get one of the newer reels specifically designed for braid to be put on without the need of a "backer".


There's a huge difference between a spincast and spinning reel. Spincast reels are fully enclosed, spinning reels are open faced. My personal preference is for spinning reels though. To me much easier to respool and more manageable all around. Just keep in mind that everybody has different taste, you'll need to try out the different kinds of reels to find which one or ones suit your fishing needs the best.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> So you would recommend braided line then?is there any negatives you can think of about braided? And is there a difference between a spinning reel and spin cast reel? I always thought they were the same?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes, for you I would recommend braid. You are young enough to fully learn how to use it and it will benefit you greatly from the bank. Then after you master it you can add other lines if you want. Some people like fluorocarbon but even the high dollar stuff I couldn't stand because it is stiff, brittle, and sinks, and a line that sinks will get you into all kinds of issues from the bank. Nanofil would be the next line to try especially if you are using a spinner. 
I would get the 20lb Power Pro slick 8 in brown and then the 17lb Nanofil in low vis green. You can use this for all fish and you can adjust line weight as you become better at using it.
A dpi cast is a closed faced reel like the old Zebco 33's, I have several Abu Garcia 1276SLI that I love to use and they are made for Superlines!
A spinner is an open face with a bale that you open and close to cast, etc. This is probably what you have!
The 20lb braid will be the size (diameter) as 2-3lb mono.


----------



## fisherFL

I feel dumb I always called the closed reeled push buttons not spin casts, makes more sense, I feel like nano fil may be what I'd like to try, braid kinda worries me because I feel it could be a pain if a bait gets stuck in a situation where hooks can't be bent and you end up losing a lot of line, is nano fil Similar in that way, and without braids stretch couldn't it cut you pretty good through gloves or of you pulled on it to get something loose?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Whats the stream like downstream of the dam? Im a pretty hardcore stream fisherman and it looks interesting. I see what looks like a lowhead downstream of CJ's Dam? Fish species? I'm guessing walleyes and smallmouth?


----------



## fisherFL

OSG I've fished the spillway a couple times, but I would definetly like to try and wade downstream sometime only thing is there doesn't look like a lot of access points other than right there at the spillway parking area, I actually caught my first walleye in above the lowness dam-ish thing a nice 16"er. I'm sure there's nicer fish downstream probably some areas chock full of crappie because I talked to the guy who runs the bait store nearby and he says guys catch a lot of nice crappie in the spillway in spring and fall, hope that helped a little


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

oldstinkyguy said:


> Whats the stream like downstream of the dam? Im a pretty hardcore stream fisherman and it looks interesting. I see what looks like a lowhead downstream of CJ's Dam? Fish species? I'm guessing walleyes and smallmouth?


That would be Buck Creek you're asking about. Species, depends on what all gets flushed outta CJ when they dump water. I've personally caught crappie, bluegill, rockbass, and largemouth and one walleye at various locations on BC from CJ to almost the downtown area.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

Fisherfourlife said:


> I feel dumb I always called the closed reeled push buttons not spin casts, makes more sense, I feel like nano fil may be what I'd like to try, braid kinda worries me because I feel it could be a pain if a bait gets stuck in a situation where hooks can't be bent and you end up losing a lot of line, is nano fil Similar in that way, and without braids stretch couldn't it cut you pretty good through gloves or of you pulled on it to get something loose?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'll chime in here on this one till Intimidator gets back online. Yes, if you try to free a snag with braid by wrapping it around your hand you will be very sorry you did. Even with gloves they would have to be thick for me to try it. On the other hand it's doubtful you couldn't bend the hook or break it with 20 lb braid. If I can't free a snag I grab the spool with my hand, point the rod tip directly at the hook and pull directly back from it. It's easy to keep the spool from turning like this and you find out in a hurry how tough braid is. Nanofil on the other hand might break at the knot and it might bend or beak the hook as well. If you're fishing from shore at CJ you'll soon get lots of practice with this technique.


----------



## Intimidator

oldstinkyguy said:


> Whats the stream like downstream of the dam? Im a pretty hardcore stream fisherman and it looks interesting. I see what looks like a lowhead downstream of CJ's Dam? Fish species? I'm guessing walleyes and smallmouth?


One warning about the creek fishing if you like to eat a few fish, if you C&R then it won't apply. 
Once you get past the Old Reid Park section across from where you enter the Dam/Overlook area....DO NOT KEEP THE FISH!
All through this area and all through town, you will see discharge pipes, and some humans thought it was a good idea to dump/pump/flush/allow to run off all kind of human, business, and other nasty stuff, into our water system. 
When the city of Spfingfield built the Kayak area downtown, somehow they forgot about all the "Crap" that is dumped in the water and people have been getting sick...they had to post signs telling about bacteria outbreaks during times of high water.
A Well Known Kayak Magazine was doing an article on the new "whitewater area" a couple years back and the author and a few enthusiasts became ill and had to spend 3 days in "wonderful" Mercy!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I'll chime in here on this one till Intimidator gets back online. Yes, if you try to free a snag with braid by wrapping it around your hand you will be very sorry you did. Even with gloves they would have to be thick for me to try it. On the other hand it's doubtful you couldn't bend the hook or break it with 20 lb braid. If I can't free a snag I grab the spool with my hand, point the rod tip directly at the hook and pull directly back from it. It's easy to keep the spool from turning like this and you find out in a hurry how tough braid is. Nanofil on the other hand might break at the knot and it might bend or beak the hook as well. If you're fishing from shore at CJ you'll soon get lots of practice with this technique.


Shaggy is right, braid would serve you best right now...you'll be able to straighten normal jigs easily if it comes to that! Most of the time you can walk down the back and work it out, etc.
I've had Bad snags with 50 lb braid and Bass Jigs and have been able to wrap the braid around a hand towel (that I always carry) that protects my hand and pull it free or break the hook!
Your making too much out of the issues like most people do! Once you try it and understand how you can use it, it will be a tool that you'll always have in your arsenal! 
One other thing with braid you won't be able to use "Professional Hook-sets" if you do you will pull the hook out of a fishes mouth and most of the time the fishes jaw or backbone will come out with it!!!LOL
All you need to set the hook is a quick snap of the wrist and pressure....the fish will hook itself!
Nanofil would be the second line I'd try AFTER you learn to use braid correctly...Nanofil CASTS Farther than any other line...PERIOD...and I mean it casts ALOT farther than any other line.
Shag is also correct, it will break at the knot or hook at the EXACT lb the line states, so you can't abuse it like braid!

GOOD ADVICE FROM MY FATHER and other smart people...you're only stupid if you have a question and don't ask it!
You are using this thread exactly how we envisioned it, to learn, ask questions, share info, pass on knowledge, and to meet new people who share the same passion of fishing!


----------



## Intimidator

For anyone interested...I have been using Tommy's double collar jigs and they are FANTASTIC, the ones Jeff and I get have sickle hooks that are HIGH QUALITY! 
They are actually VERY CHEAP compared to what I was buying before! The double collars are FANTASTIC for swimbaits, but he can make whatever you want.

Jeff first found Tommy on the Web and we have been buying from him since, he lives in Florida and has different payment options, including PayPal...he will make any jig or jig head you desire. He does Excellent work and gets them to you QUICKLY!

If you are interested email him at [email protected]


----------



## 9Left

Intimidator said:


> One warning about the creek fishing if you like to eat a few fish, if you C&R then it won't apply.
> Once you get past the Old Reid Park section across from where you enter the Dam/Overlook area....DO NOT KEEP THE FISH!
> All through this area and all through town, you will see discharge pipes, and some humans thought it was a good idea to dump/pump/flush/allow to run off all kind of human, business, and other nasty stuff, into our water system.
> When the city of Spfingfield built the Kayak area downtown, somehow they forgot about all the "Crap" that is dumped in the water and people have been getting sick...they had to post signs telling about bacteria outbreaks during times of high water.
> A Well Known Kayak Magazine was doing an article on the new "whitewater area" a couple years back and the author and a few enthusiasts became ill and had to spend 3 days in "wonderful" Mercy!


..i'll second that..i wouldnt keep those fish in that area either


----------



## Intimidator

200,000 views....this thread has 200,000 views....imagine that! LOL


----------



## fisherFL

Is the lake lake all locked up? Id like to try to fish Sunday if it is locked up maybe try the spillway for an hr or so


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Heck yeah 200,000 views and this threads been going since spring 2010 that's a long time


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Is the lake lake all locked up? Id like to try to fish Sunday if it is locked up maybe try the spillway for an hr or so
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep, locked up! Let me know if you get out and I'll bring you and your Father those Keitech's I promised.


----------



## fisherFL

Ok if we do I'll tell you, an I want to give you a pack of baits to try because I want to return the favor and it caught me my first walleye at CJ so maybe you'll like them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

The last time I was on CJ in the fall I was scouting the shallow water out front of Goose Island in about 6 fow (I think) and I hit something with the outboard. It was was a sharp thud like a rock, not a duller thud like a stump. I should have explored it when it happened but I didn't. Anyone have an idea as to what it might have been?


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> The last time I was on CJ in the fall I was scouting the shallow water out front of Goose Island in about 6 fow (I think) and I hit something with the outboard. It was was a sharp thud like a rock, not a duller thud like a stump. I should have explored it when it happened but I didn't. Anyone have an idea as to what it might have been?


I normally fished the North End from the bank but I know that there is a wall up there that is visible at winter pool and it is underwater when the lake is up, but Doc, Mark, Jeremiah, or a few others that fish the North end a lot from a boat would know more!
I plan on finding a couple of Doc's Crappie spots this year up in that area!


----------



## fisherFL

About what time last year was CJ opened up for good this time of year? I'm so tired of this winter stuff I want to fish with out 3 coats and gloves again soon 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> According to the `64 COE survey maps there was what would guess was a small barn and 2 other smaller bldings in that area...


Ahhh! So much to learn and so little time.


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> About what time last year was CJ opened up for good this time of year? I'm so tired of this winter stuff I want to fish with out 3 coats and gloves again soon
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Last year it was about the 2nd week in Feb...things warmed up fast! 
I hate the cold also....maybe with more Global Warming, we'll have 70 degree Winters soon!....as long as the summers didn't become unbearable also!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Shaggy is right, braid would serve you best right now...you'll be able to straighten normal jigs easily if it comes to that! Most of the time you can walk down the back and work it out, etc.
> I've had Bad snags with 50 lb braid and Bass Jigs and have been able to wrap the braid around a hand towel (that I always carry) that protects my hand and pull it free or break the hook!
> Your making too much out of the issues like most people do! Once you try it and understand how you can use it, it will be a tool that you'll always have in your arsenal!
> One other thing with braid you won't be able to use "Professional Hook-sets" if you do you will pull the hook out of a fishes mouth and most of the time the fishes jaw or backbone will come out with it!!!LOL
> All you need to set the hook is a quick snap of the wrist and pressure....the fish will hook itself!
> Nanofil would be the second line I'd try AFTER you learn to use braid correctly...Nanofil CASTS Farther than any other line...PERIOD...and I mean it casts ALOT farther than any other line.
> Shag is also correct, it will break at the knot or hook at the EXACT lb the line states, so you can't abuse it like braid!
> 
> GOOD ADVICE FROM MY FATHER and other smart people...you're only stupid if you have a question and don't ask it!
> You are using this thread exactly how we envisioned it, to learn, ask questions, share info, pass on knowledge, and to meet new people who share the same passion of fishing!


Sorry another question, is braid any different when it comes to putting it on a spinning reel?Bassguy said use a a mono backing that makes sense to keep it from slipping , also how do you feel about bigger minnow imitating baits during the winter because aren't all the surviving bait fish going to be bigger baitfish/shad during this time of year? I saw a 4" fat shad frozen in the ice in the marina first week of January and it just kinda go me thinking 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

It's solid whatever it is, I hit it last spring was drifting right in front of Goose island missed it with the trolling motor but nicked it with the main sticks up about two foot from the muck bottom but there is also a gravel shoal near it, now that I have a side finder I already have it GPS so going to check it out when the lake gets up to full pool, March will not get here soon enough, I'm ready to fish...............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Sorry another question, is braid any different when it comes to putting it on a spinning reel?Bassguy said use a a mono backing that makes sense to keep it from slipping , also how do you feel about bigger minnow imitating baits during the winter because aren't all the surviving bait fish going to be bigger baitfish/shad during this time of year? I saw a 4" fat shad frozen in the ice in the marina first week of January and it just kinda go me thinking
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


DON'T BE SORRY!! Feel Free to ask anything....
You can either tightly wind on a mono backing or cut a piece of electrical tape and put it on the empty spool, the tape needs to lay just like the line would on the spool and must wrap until it connects with itself....then you can fill the spool 3/4ths of the way with the braid, these 2 ways will keep braid from slipping on your spool and save alot of headaches. You do not want to fill it all the way full because braid is soft and light and in windy conditions can blow off the spool when the bail is open.

As for Big baits...this is the approach several of us have been taking lately! Most people use VERY small baits/lures for Crappie, several of us have been using ALOT larger 3-4" swimbaits and our catch rates and quality of fish has improved CONSIDERABLY!
I also started to go to Larger Keitech's for BIG Bass (4.8" and 5.8")...BIG Walleye seem to be the fish that it really doesn't matter with, they will eat a 2" Keitech or a 4.8" Keitech at any time!
This year is really the first that we have started to put a larger swimbait "Pattern" together for CJ in the deep winter...up til last week, they were hitting large swimbaits just like in early Spring...we need to get back out soon to see if it's slowed down with the COLD water temps or if they are still feeding with the COLD water temps! Most fish IN THE DEEP WINTER will not feed on larger prey that they have to chase, they suspend and live off stored fat, but given a easy meal, THEY WILL FEED!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> It's solid whatever it is, I hit it last spring was drifting right in front of Goose island missed it with the trolling motor but nicked it with the main sticks up about two foot from the muck bottom but there is also a gravel shoal near it, now that I have a side finder I already have it GPS so going to check it out when the lake gets up to full pool, March will not get here soon enough, I'm ready to fish...............Doc


And I'm ready for you to show me your Crappie spots!LOL
Maybe I can clean some of them out for you, so they won't steal you Kitty Kat Candy!


----------



## fisherFL

Is braid tough to tie? And can you still use some of the smaller cranks and jigs like 1/16th oz with it? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fisherfourlife said:


> Is braid tough to tie? And can you still use some of the smaller cranks and jigs like 1/16th oz with it?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Use a Palomar knot and all will be fine. Yes you can most certainly use smallnjigs and cranks with it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

If your gonna use braid. Get powerpro brand, it's the only way to go imo... It has its advantages but I am still mostly a mono guy. It doesn't stretch so when you jig fish it only takes the slightest movement to make the action compared to mono.


----------



## fished-out

Braid is expensive so here's another hint for using it--after it starts to fray and look worn, don't strip it off and throw it away. Because it has no memory, just wind it directly onto another reel, which puts the unused portion of the line at the lure end. That way, it lasts twice as long.


----------



## Doctor

Lowell,

Here's the Coords for that pile

North 39° 58.867
West 083° 42.990

Doc


----------



## QueenO'fishing

Does anyone have any reports on the ice?


----------



## fisherFL

This weather is killing me, 10 day forecast shows cold (20's) and windy next weekend......I'm ok with winter just ending now, safe to say I have cabin fever, btw CJ was ranked #4 best lakes for bass over 20in in SW Ohio 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

Fisherfourlife said:


> This weather is killing me, 10 day forecast shows cold (20's) and windy next weekend......I'm ok with winter just ending now, safe to say I have cabin fever, btw CJ was ranked #4 best lakes for bass over 20in in SW Ohio
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What were the top three?


----------



## fisherFL

1. Cowan 2. Acton 3. Caesars creek 4. CJ brown


----------



## Shaggy

Fisherfourlife said:


> 1. Cowan 2. Acton 3. Caesars creek 4. CJ brown


I predict eventually CJ will be #1.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I predict eventually CJ will be #1.


I have to agree....with the amount of cover that has been put in, the great spawns, vegetation coming back, and amount of available food...CJ is in GREAT shape!
Now if we could only get people to put 5 pounders back in the lake!


----------



## firecat

Josh and I went out to the marina and checked the Ice out by the handicap fishing access on the north side of the marina...The three holes we drilled had 4 to 5 inches of ice in all three. we only fished about a half hour as it was getting dark. No takers though.

Larry


----------



## Doctor

Lowell H Turner said:


> Doc, looked over the maps again and the coordinates look pretty close to the larger and most westernly of the 3 structures. Took a minute to figure out the various degree markings and follow them down; the skill of the guys doing the origional survey mapping pre GPS was very good...if you have side scan would like to see what is left of it; would imagine with yrs of storms and the occasional boat bumping into it not much...


Yepper got the side scan as soon as I can get the boat in the lake Mid March the way it looks right now I'll post pictures of what it looks like at 5 foot I can only look over 9 foot so may have to wait till the lake gets up to full pool, I want to shoot the drops that were made with my boat over at the Marina and over at the dam, wish I knew where others have dropped stuff but I'll find it, I just have to leave the poles at home and just go scanning one day........Doc


----------



## Intimidator

firecat said:


> Josh and I went out to the marina and checked the Ice out by the handicap fishing access on the north side of the marina...The three holes we drilled had 4 to 5 inches of ice in all three. we only fished about a half hour as it was getting dark. No takers though.
> 
> Larry


Thanks for the reports....now that she's froze again, I kinda hope you "Ice" guys get a couple weeks in before she opens up for the year! Please keep us updated!
Brent


----------



## Doctor

Intimidator said:


> And I'm ready for you to show me your Crappie spots!LOL
> Maybe I can clean some of them out for you, so they won't steal you Kitty Kat Candy!


 
Heres what they are coming off of as I drag right into this stuff, is the North end void of cover, I think not.......lol


----------



## Shaggy

Doctor said:


> Yepper got the side scan as soon as I can get the boat in the lake Mid March the way it looks right now I'll post pictures of what it looks like at 5 foot I can only look over 9 foot so may have to wait till the lake gets up to full pool, I want to shoot the drops that were made with my boat over at the Marina and over at the dam, wish I knew where others have dropped stuff but I'll find it, I just have to leave the poles at home and just go scanning one day........Doc


I'd be happy to show you where I dropped my stuff. Brent has been so free with information with me it's the least I can do. I've scanned a map of CJ and am constantly making notes on it and such. I'm sure I could change the format to JPEG so it can be easily viewed and email it to you till we could meet up at some point and show you the exact locations.


----------



## Shaggy

Fisherfourlife said:


> This weather is killing me, 10 day forecast shows cold (20's) and windy next weekend......I'm ok with winter just ending now, safe to say I have cabin fever, btw CJ was ranked #4 best lakes for bass over 20in in SW Ohio
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I came across the post where you got this information. CJ wasn't in the top 5 though for numbers of Largemouth. The ranking was Acton, Paint Creek, Cowan, East Fork and Caesar Creek.

So if these surveys mean anything I guess us bass fishermen should all go to Cowan from now on.


----------



## fisherFL

Yeah numbers arent there but size is, good sign though because you won't have to worry about any thing eating them, as long as the fisherman who keep the bigs ones like that don't catch them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Shaggy,

Yea I can wait till you get on my boat, thanks appreciate that, here is what I have so far for structure on CJ Brown every X and waypoint is structure, the reddots are something big or solid, the skulls and crossbones are obvious to people that fish the lake what they represent, mainly the North end, I have my mapping background blurred out for obvious reasons but most people should be able to figure it out I just don't want to hand out a lot of years of hard work to everybody, I am more than willing to share info to the "Friends of CJ Brown" or to anybody that really wants to learn and share info back with me but over the years have been bit too many times by meathunters and people that wanted the spots for there own and didn't want to share any info. Granted most of my fish are Cats but I catch a lot of other fish while out there.


----------



## Shaggy

Doctor said:


> Shaggy,
> 
> Yea I can wait till you get on my boat, thanks appreciate that, here is what I have so far for structure on CJ Brown every X and waypoint is structure, the reddots are something big or solid, the skulls and crossbones are obvious to people that fish the lake what they represent, mainly the North end, I have my mapping background blurred out for obvious reasons but most people should be able to figure it out I just don't want to hand out a lot of years of hard work to everybody, I am more than willing to share info to the "Friends of CJ Brown" or to anybody that really wants to learn and share info back with me but over the years have been bit too many times by meathunters and people that wanted the spots for there own and didn't want to share any info. Granted most of my fish are Cats but I catch a lot of other fish while out there.


That is impressive. I hope that someday my map looks like that. All 5 of my drop areas are on the eastern side of the lake and only one in the north end above the no wake line. You actually have blue Xs right where 3 of my drops are and Xs close to the 4th. I think I can pick out from your string of markers old Buck Creek Rd. and the railroad bed and might just know which marker is the RR trestle. I haven't spent any time on the western shoreline yet but it looks like I need to. One thing that surprised me is the number of Xs just south of what I think is called the campground swim area. I'm gonna have to look over that area a lot closer. CJ is loaded with structure and one of my problems is that I can spend all day scanning the lake and never have time to wet a line. I think this year I'm gonna scan during the day and not start fishing till the sun gets lower in the sky.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Heres what they are coming off of as I drag right into this stuff, is the North end void of cover, I think not.......lol


Now I'm all excited....heck, just like a kid in the candy store!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> That is impressive. I hope that someday my map looks like that. All 5 of my drop areas are on the eastern side of the lake and only one in the north end above the no wake line. You actually have blue Xs right where 3 of my drops are and Xs close to the 4th. I think I can pick out from your string of markers old Buck Creek Rd. and the railroad bed and might just know which marker is the RR trestle. I haven't spent any time on the western shoreline yet but it looks like I need to. One thing that surprised me is the number of Xs just south of what I think is called the campground swim area. I'm gonna have to look over that area a lot closer. CJ is loaded with structure and one of my problems is that I can spend all day scanning the lake and never have time to wet a line. I think this year I'm gonna scan during the day and not start fishing till the sun gets lower in the sky.



Remember the 3 key feeding times in the Summer! 
You can scout in-between those times...hardly anyone fishes at night from boats...you should have seen some of the Bass that Steve and I caught at night.
Steve lost a SM at his feet that was probably the largest I have ever seen or heard of being caught at CJ.
I know it's tough walking but you need to get out in your boat and scout the shoreline while the lake is down, then you'll understand where to go when the water is at normal pool!


----------



## Intimidator

I just finished my tackle box for the upcoming year!
The ONLY Baits I will be using this year for all my fishing will be.....???
And nothing else! No cranks, spinners, chatters, RR's, etc...just ???...all year!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I just finished my tackle box for the upcoming year!
> The ONLY Baits I will be using this year for all my fishing will be.....???
> And nothing else! No cranks, spinners, chatters, RR's, etc...just ???...all year!


Oh, oh, oh, I think I got the answer.........swimbaits!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Intimidator said:


> I just finished my tackle box for the upcoming year!
> The ONLY Baits I will be using this year for all my fishing will be.....???
> And nothing else! No cranks, spinners, chatters, RR's, etc...just ???...all year!


If you do the brunch thing again this year I'll meet you with the boat since I'm semi retired...............Doc


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> I know it's tough walking but you need to get out in your boat and scout the shoreline while the lake is down, then you'll understand where to go when the water is at normal pool!


You're absolutely right about that and it is the first thing I'm going to do this season. Just as soon as the ice is off and Obama sends me this years man card.

I finished ordering all my stuff for the season yesterday and I too am narrowing what I'm going to offer as sacrifice to mother CJ. Swimbaits, worms and jig'n'pigs. And probably in that order of preference. Also bought a Navionics chip which I'm hoping will be helpful but don't expect miracles out of it. And I'm working on an idea for anchoring that should help on those tough windy days. It's been a good winter of accomplishment and it's almost time to find out if it translates to success on the water.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> You're absolutely right about that and it is the first thing I'm going to do this season. Just as soon as the ice is off and Obama sends me this years man card.
> 
> I finished ordering all my stuff for the season yesterday and I too am narrowing what I'm going to offer as sacrifice to mother CJ. Swimbaits, worms and jig'n'pigs. And probably in that order of preference. Also bought a Navionics chip which I'm hoping will be helpful but don't expect miracles out of it. And I'm working on an idea for anchoring that should help on those tough windy days. It's been a good winter of accomplishment and it's almost time to find out if it translates to success on the water.


Heck Shag, now I'm getting all excited for you too!


----------



## kschupp

Shaggy,
When you do finally get out and try that Navionics card, let me know how it is. I've been thinking about getting one, but wasn't sure if it would be any better than what came stock with my Lowrance Elite 4M. 

Kent


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> If you do the brunch thing again this year I'll meet you with the boat since I'm semi retired...............Doc


Semi....how do you Semi retire? I'm looking forward to seeing "Reelfoot"!
How do you get the AirCraft Carrier back there to the Crappie "Heaven"?? Isn't it kinda shallow??


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Tonight's supper, cj crappie, baked recipe. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Tonight's supper, cj crappie, baked recipe.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmm tasty
> 
> posted using [URL=http://www.outdoorhub.com/mobile/]Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

kschupp said:


> Shaggy,
> When you do finally get out and try that Navionics card, let me know how it is. I've been thinking about getting one, but wasn't sure if it would be any better than what came stock with my Lowrance Elite 4M.
> 
> Kent


Sure thing. Happy to do that.

I was PMing back and forth with Massilon Buckeye. He was filling me in on the Lakemaster chip and he sent me a scan from when he was on CJ. It looked like one of the deep holes west of the marina but had a point that jutted out toward the center of the hole. West to East. ODNR map doesn't show that but it's one heck of a drop-off. His second scan was from regular sonar which showed a big fish right at the bottom of the point but he said he could never get a bite. I tried to imagine that scan on my sonar screen and it was one big fish. I'm thinking a cat.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Tonight's supper, cj crappie, baked recipe.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey Jeff, post that "baked" recipe you have...I had it on my computer and of course it's gone!
Thanks!

Man, that fish looked good, why didn't you invite the rest of us!


----------



## db1534

Is the lake frozen over? I just bought a new boat and want to run it today


----------



## Intimidator

db1534 said:


> Is the lake frozen over? I just bought a new boat and want to run it today


She was open in areas last night and it was melting fast...with all this warm rain and wind, later today would be a good time! Hopefully she stays open now...I'm ready to fish!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I just ran across this video that shows how we fish Keitechs. It also is an indication of why we fish Keitechs! This one is for you Brent, enjoy!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> shaggy, not sure if you are refering to the "nub' that sticks out from the gravel bar (#18 series). the largest cat (flathead) ever saw from CJ came from that spot and while didn`t catch it lent the guys who did a tape measure; 59+", supposedly 50+ pds. That was an old gravel pit back in the late 40`s and was last stocked in 1964, same yr the COE surveyed the area that became Buck Creek State Park. Large spring at the eastern end of the hole close to the "nub" near as can tell...


There's also that deep hole just off the S Breaker!

SHAG, when you get out, let me know and we'll go see which one it is...Once you get into the cove by the one Lowell is talking about, it is all pea-gravel and small rocks, then you have boulders strategically placed, along with a big cement pillar and some well placed "projects"! This is one of the areas you need to see before the water comes up in the Spring...we all know what fish you love that prefers this type of area!


----------



## fisherFL

You think it will be Locked up on sunday?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Brent, recognize that guy , looks like he's starting off well. 13th place so far, maybe all your pep talks finally sunk in lol . posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kennyjames

Does anyone fish the spillway this time of year? I was just wondering if it would be any good


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> There's also that deep hole just off the S Breaker!
> 
> SHAG, when you get out, let me know and we'll go see which one it is...Once you get into the cove by the one Lowell is talking about, it is all pea-gravel and small rocks, then you have boulders strategically placed, along with a big cement pillar and some well placed "projects"! This is one of the areas you need to see before the water comes up in the Spring...we all know what fish you love that prefers this type of area!


Absolutely! After watching that Keitech video that Crazy posted I want to take a close look at all those holes. Did he say they were casting into 20 fow and dragging down the drop off to 40? 1/2 oz football jig and that almost non existent retrieve those keitechs must have looked almost dead to those SM with just the tiniest bit of life left. It's great when you can watch a video with a bait you use and see very plainly how it's being presented and the results.

By the way...the employer I work for has always treated their employees like crap but now instead of just dealing with the usual crap they have gone to a computerized scheduling system and for some reason everyone's earnings are down. Plus other stuff is making it unbearable. Three months of complaining and not a word of explanation. Soooo I've decided to retire the end of May. Now looking for one of those cool signs that relates retirement to stress-less living, and not being able to be found cause I'm fishin'. Now I gotta figure out a way to cut the cost of gas getting the boat to the lake.


----------



## Shaggy

Got another BTW. Just got an email that FJG has shipped my order. That's *F*lorida *J*ig *G*uy for those not in the know.


----------



## downtime8763

Shaggy said:


> Absolutely! After watching that Keitech video that Crazy posted I want to take a close look at all those holes. Did he say they were casting into 20 fow and dragging down the drop off to 40? 1/2 oz football jig and that almost non existent retrieve those keitechs must have looked almost dead to those SM with just the tiniest bit of life left. It's great when you can watch a video with a bait you use and see very plainly how it's being presented and the results.
> 
> By the way...the employer I work for has always treated their employees like crap but now instead of just dealing with the usual crap they have gone to a computerized scheduling system and for some reason everyone's earnings are down. Plus other stuff is making it unbearable. Three months of complaining and not a word of explanation. Soooo I've decided to retire the end of May. Now looking for one of those cool signs that relates retirement to stress-less living, and not being able to be found cause I'm fishin'. Now I gotta figure out a way to cut the cost of gas getting the boat to the lake.


Shaggy,
Congrats on the retirement date,it will probably take a while to get accustomed not going to work,I still get up at 3-4am at times(UPS time sucked). As far as gas I try and fish with someone at times just to defray the fuel cost,some days it's worth the extra cost just to be on the water alone. ENJOY !!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Brent, recognize that guy , looks like he's starting off well. 13th place so far, maybe all your pep talks finally sunk in lol . posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep!
I just talked to him...he said he's fishin' good and hopes to make the ELITE's this year!
He's also wanting to take us back out later! I guess we better break him in again, before he gets TOO BIG to hang out with us!


----------



## Intimidator

Kennyjames said:


> Does anyone fish the spillway this time of year? I was just wondering if it would be any good
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Once the ice is off, yes...then once the water hits the 40's start heading for shallows and rip-rap....Gators and other predators will be gorging!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Absolutely! After watching that Keitech video that Crazy posted I want to take a close look at all those holes. Did he say they were casting into 20 fow and dragging down the drop off to 40? 1/2 oz football jig and that almost non existent retrieve those keitechs must have looked almost dead to those SM with just the tiniest bit of life left. It's great when you can watch a video with a bait you use and see very plainly how it's being presented and the results.
> 
> By the way...the employer I work for has always treated their employees like crap but now instead of just dealing with the usual crap they have gone to a computerized scheduling system and for some reason everyone's earnings are down. Plus other stuff is making it unbearable. Three months of complaining and not a word of explanation. Soooo I've decided to retire the end of May. Now looking for one of those cool signs that relates retirement to stress-less living, and not being able to be found cause I'm fishin'. Now I gotta figure out a way to cut the cost of gas getting the boat to the lake.


Maybe with Doc being "Semi-Retired" he can rent you a room up here during the week and then you can go back on the weekends!

Seriously, I have a spare bedroom, if you ever need it!

Good Luck my Friend, with the retirement, wish I could join you and just fish, but, someone has to pay for social security....so I'll have to stay working until Dale Graduates College!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy went out yesterday said the North had snow covered ice (not safe),
The lake was open from the Emergency spillway to the MBR, 15 foot of ice from the bank out around the dam to the south end, he didn't call back with ice from the Marina!
So, no bank fishing possible until the thaw, ice will not be safe out in the lake.....Man, I have Spring Fever!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Got another BTW. Just got an email that FJG has shipped my order. That's *F*lorida *J*ig *G*uy for those not in the know.


You'll be happy with his jig heads...they work great with the swimmers, and with every technique!
Now get yourself some "Mend-It" from LBF, this will help you save/repair those Keitechs so you'll have extra money for gas!

And NO, you won't have to set the hook like those dudes in the video or like Jeff , with Braid or Nanofil the Sickles will penetrate and lock in...with just a snap of the wrist and pressure!
Hopefully I'm there for your first Keitech fish!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Yep!
> I just talked to him...he said he's fishin' good and hopes to make the ELITE's this year!
> He's also wanting to take us back out later! I guess we better break him in again, before he gets TOO BIG to hang out with us!


Glad to hear his spirits are up and I'd be up for a trip with you two fellas anytime you want

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Maybe with Doc being "Semi-Retired" he can rent you a room up here during the week and then you can go back on the weekends!
> 
> Seriously, I have a spare bedroom, if you ever need it!
> 
> Good Luck my Friend, with the retirement, wish I could join you and just fish, but, someone has to pay for social security....so I'll have to stay working until Dale Graduates College!LOL


I did think of looking into a place up there with outside storage close to the lake. Dunno if that would be cheaper than towing the thing but will have to check it out.

The way things are going by the time Dale finishes college you'll have to be 80 to start your Social Security. On the other hand the government might be supporting up to 75% of the people by that time and you should qualify for the 75%.


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> You'll be happy with his jig heads...they work great with the swimmers, and with every technique!
> Now get yourself some "Mend-It" from LBF, this will help you save/repair those Keitechs so you'll have extra money for gas!
> 
> And NO, you won't have to set the hook like those dudes in the video or like Jeff , with Braid or Nanofil the Sickles will penetrate and lock in...with just a snap of the wrist and pressure!
> Hopefully I'm there for your first Keitech fish!


I did get a bottle of Mend-It and used it for the first time yesterday on a Senko that was nearly torn in half. I bent it open to expose the tear, applied the Mend-it and watched the stuff eat the plastic like something out of a sci-fi movie. Hmmm...maybe there's something about the senko plastic. I look at the bottle and it says all plastics. So now I decide to read the instructions. Well they don't say anything about watching the chemical reaction so I try it again as though there's nothing to see. Whadda ya know. It worked!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Shaggy said:


> The way things are going by the time Dale finishes college you'll have to be 80 to start your Social Security. On the other hand the government might be supporting up to 75% of the people by that time and you should qualify for the 75%.


Man that means that by the time my little boy will old enough to graduate college I'll have to be 95 to get it:what:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Man that means that by the time my little boy will old enough to graduate college I'll have to be 95 to get it:what:
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Enjoy every moment with Aaron...I never fully understood when I heard the sayings that "they grow up so fast"....! Man, I look at Dale sometimes and still remember when I carried him on my forearm with his head in my hand.
Now....
I've already had to talk about drugs, the school shootings, the "birds and the bees", mental issues, and messy divorce issues!
This shouldn't be a kids life but it is! My 11 y/o is doing algebra and learning stuff I know little about, he can run a smart phone and set it up for people like he owns one...which he doesn't.... same with computers, video games, and other electronics! 
BUT...put a paint brush, a shovel, or a mop in his hands, or ask him to do chores or homework, and he gets stupid real fast....!LOL 
At least he take a daily shower now and brushes his teeth...this is only because he is trying to impress "The Ladies"!lmao


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I did get a bottle of Mend-It and used it for the first time yesterday on a Senko that was nearly torn in half. I bent it open to expose the tear, applied the Mend-it and watched the stuff eat the plastic like something out of a sci-fi movie. Hmmm...maybe there's something about the senko plastic. I look at the bottle and it says all plastics. So now I decide to read the instructions. Well they don't say anything about watching the chemical reaction so I try it again as though there's nothing to see. Whadda ya know. It worked!!!


I know you can't "heal" a plastic while it is on the hook...it does have some kind of reaction! I normally do a bunch all at once and have never had a reaction on the Keitechs.

I don't know what dock spaces are this year, but the last I remember they were $400 for the year! Probably ends up about 50 bucks a month!
I could probably help you keep and eye on it!LOL


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> I don't know what dock spaces are this year, but the last I remember they were $400 for the year! Probably ends up about 50 bucks a month!
> I could probably help you keep and eye on it!LOL


Dock spaces will vary with the size of the dock. My buddy paid 650 for his last year. He has a pontoon. I think there is some storage space on 41 near the fairgrounds, I do know for sure that there is also some outdoor storage space on 68 north of 70 heading towards Yellow Springs.


----------



## kschupp

My Dad's coming out in May to do some fishing and I wanted to treat him to a trip with a guide. Has anybody fished with (or know somebody that has) with Russ Bailey from Midwest Crappie? I was thinking about hiring him to either go to GLSM or Indian Lake. Any suggestions? Thanks...

Kent


----------



## Shaggy

kschupp said:


> Dock spaces will vary with the size of the dock. My buddy paid 650 for his last year. He has a pontoon. I think there is some storage space on 41 near the fairgrounds, I do know for sure that there is also some outdoor storage space on 68 north of 70 heading towards Yellow Springs.


I got a quote from Jake's Marine on N. Bird Rd. for outdoor storage that would save me between $40 - $50 a month at one trip a week. You guys know if they are reputable or what the neighborhood is like?


----------



## cjpolecat

If you follow Rt 68 north ,you will never get to Yellow Springs.. ,However there are a couple going north. Just thought I'd throw that in there, The world just loves a smart a--, especially in the middle of Feb.... Actually they are on Rt 72, take Rt 334 across to 72
CJP.

PS Check with Lowell..


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I got a quote from Jake's Marine on N. Bird Rd. for outdoor storage that would save me between $40 - $50 a month at one trip a week. You guys know if they are reputable or what the neighborhood is like?


Jake is a nice guy, talked to him several times at the Marina...I don't know what his business is like but it has to be better than what was there before!
The area is decent with very little trouble...Bird Rd is patrolled heavily by the Sheriff and Highway Patrol...the Fireman's lodge is just down the road.


----------



## kschupp

cjpolecat said:


> If you follow Rt 68 north ,you will never get to Yellow Springs.. ,However there are a couple going north. Just thought I'd throw that in there, The world just loves a smart a--, especially in the middle of Feb.... Actually they are on Rt 72, take Rt 334 across to 72
> CJP.
> 
> PS Check with Lowell..


 Ain't no wonder I can't find the fish when people say they are on the North end of the lake!!! I meant to say South


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Jake is a nice guy, talked to him several times at the Marina...I don't know what his business is like but it has to be better than what was there before!
> The area is decent with very little trouble...Bird Rd is patrolled heavily by the Sheriff and Highway Patrol...the Fireman's lodge is just down the road.


Thanks Brent. I appreciate that info.

5.8" Keitechs? I think there's gonna be a lot of bass thinking they're gonna get a big meal this year.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Thanks Brent. I appreciate that info.
> 
> 5.8" Keitechs? I think there's gonna be a lot of bass thinking they're gonna get a big meal this year.


I have proven to myself that I can catch numbers of Bass...Steve and I went out and VERY Rarely were skunked at peak times!
This year after the spawns, I want to try for size and see if these BIG Swimmers will get the job done! I've always thrown the 3.8 with success but still caught alot of small fish...Hey, it worked with the Crappie, now lets see if it does indeed works for all species!

Hey Steve....are you still having nightmares about that FOOTBALL Smallie from last year!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> If you follow Rt 68 north ,you will never get to Yellow Springs.. ,However there are a couple going north. Just thought I'd throw that in there, The world just loves a smart a--, especially in the middle of Feb.... Actually they are on Rt 72, take Rt 334 across to 72
> CJP.
> 
> PS Check with Lowell..


Doesn't 334 connect old 68 to route 4??? 72 stops south of Springfield at the Leffels intersection then turns into Limestone, then Urbana/Springfield Rd/old 68!
Heck, now I'm getting confused!LOL

Don't ask Lowell, he has been stuck in that basement for 2 yrs now smelling fumes! That has to be the longest basement project ever...you would think he's getting paid by the hour!LOL


----------



## Flathead King 06

Shaggy said:


> I got a quote from Jake's Marine on N. Bird Rd. for outdoor storage that would save me between $40 - $50 a month at one trip a week. You guys know if they are reputable or what the neighborhood is like?


I pass by this place everyday at least twice a day. I stop in at least once a year for bait/gear and the typical springfield service is impeccable to say the least... No one knows anything in there about running a baitshop. Not knocking anyone in there, it's just if you are going to run a boat/bait shop expect to get questioned about fishing related things especially local reports or info about the gear you carry. 

As far as reputable, a lot of people use Jake's for boating repairs and winter storage, but most boats seen on or in his lot are for sale or being worked on, not stored. I stopped in to see what kinda damage I would get on a motor repair and left thinking the guy was off his rocker, but that's me. If you are questioning whether it would be safe to leave a boat there for storage... I can't honestly tell you other than the area is a decent area... never see or hear anything about break ins or issues with it, but I would opt for speaking to someone who has used his storage services for a better judgement. 

I would look into some more storage options before settling on any place. There are a bunch of storage places all along rt 72 in springfield (old rt 68) that I see boats sitting at all the time, and every one of them in that area are only 10 min tops from the lake.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Doesn't 334 connect old 68 to route 4???


Yep... N. River Rd (st rt 334) does connect old rt 68 to st rt 4, just north of the Old Brick Tavern.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> I pass by this place everyday at least twice a day. I stop in at least once a year for bait/gear and the typical springfield service is impeccable to say the least... No one knows anything in there about running a baitshop. Not knocking anyone in there, it's just if you are going to run a boat/bait shop expect to get questioned about fishing related things especially local reports or info about the gear you carry.
> 
> As far as reputable, a lot of people use Jake's for boating repairs and winter storage, but most boats seen on or in his lot are for sale or being worked on, not stored. I stopped in to see what kinda damage I would get on a motor repair and left thinking the guy was off his rocker, but that's me. If you are questioning whether it would be safe to leave a boat there for storage... I can't honestly tell you other than the area is a decent area... never see or hear anything about break ins or issues with it, but I would opt for speaking to someone who has used his storage services for a better judgement.
> 
> I would look into some more storage options before settling on any place. There are a bunch of storage places all along rt 72 in springfield (old rt 68) that I see boats sitting at all the time, and every one of them in that area are only 10 min tops from the lake.


Hey Jeremiah, 
Shag will be coming in off of I70 at the fairgrounds....he lives in MASON and comes to CJ because he likes the lake and all of us! Boy, do we have him fooled!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Yep... N. River Rd (st rt 334) does connect old rt 68 to st rt 4, just north of the Old Brick Tavern.


See Kent, you're not the only one losing your sense of direction!
That alright though, as long as you guys can still find CJ...that all that matters!LOL


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Hey Jeremiah,
> Shag will be coming in off of I70 at the fairgrounds....he lives in MASON and comes to CJ because he likes the lake and all of us! Boy, do we have him fooled!LOL


Well if he opts for somewhere other than Jake's it would be just as easy to by-pass the fairgrounds exit and go all the way to the springfield exit where 68 and 70 all conjoin. That would bring him up past Bechtle Ave but on 68 N. then he could jump off on the rt 334 exit and hit any storage on 72 through there. The nice thing about Jake's is it's relatively in CJ's back pocket... just take N Bird until in t tunrs into Buck Creek Ln (same rd) and you will literally drive right into the lake... 

Shaggy- I don't want my opinion of the joint to be detramental to your decision, it's just my .02... but by my experience if I were to be looking for storage I would ask around to see if I could find someone who has used his services before jumping on that band wagon. Again, not knocking him or any of his staff, but I would shop around. Springfield is small, especially out on this end close to the lake, so everything is within a short distance.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Would HIGHLY recommend Jake, have known him 25+ yrs. And as far as the dundgeon, #!: completely stripped a finished moldy mess out #2: HAND chipped 4-7 layers of paint, sealant and epoxy off the walls AND floor, then wire brushed it #3: repaired the walls` mortar and 3 ceiling to floor cracks by completely filling them with cement #4: using a sharpened spud bar cut 3 connecting drainage trenches at a 2- 3 degree constant downward slope to as close as possible to the floor drain while AVOIDING any "puddling" #5: cut a 6" wide track 6` long thru the cement floor to connect #4 to the floor drain #6; sealed the walls and painted them #7 Steve just took me to get the cement, will soon have the 6` trench cast. TOTAL COST (so far): <$600 Slow/ Yes. "Cost effecient"? YES. 1 heck of a finished DRY MOLDFREE "man cave" when done? PRICELESS...


Is Mrs Krabbs (Kathy) still gonna have the restaurant this year??....I'm "itchin'" for a Krabby Pattie! Man, that sounds good right now!LOL


----------



## cjpolecat

St Rt 334 runs East/West, River Road runs North/ South, Rt 334 starts at and passes through new 68, 72,(old 68) and Rt 4. There will be a mandintory Class on navagation before any of you guys are allowed on the lake with a boat....

Found a substitute for Kathy's, Lauranceville Bullskin restrant, Biggest restruant in town. Uhmummmm good. Mention my name and they will add 10% to the bill....
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> St Rt 334 runs East/West, River Road runs North/ South, Rt 334 starts at and passes through new 68, 72,(old 68) and Rt 4. There will be a mandintory Class on navagation before any of you guys are allowed on the lake with a boat....
> 
> Found a substitute for Kathy's, Lauranceville Bullshirt restrant, Biggest restruant in town. Uhmummmm good. Mention my name and they will add 10% to the bill....
> CJP


Hey, don't we still have a tab going from Lowell at Mrs Krabbs!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> I have proven to myself that I can catch numbers of Bass...Steve and I went out and VERY Rarely were skunked at peak times!
> 
> Hey Steve....are you still having nightmares about that FOOTBALL Smallie from last year!LOL


No nightmares anymore, I've tried not to dwell upon that behemoth but then you gotta bring it up again lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Hey Jeremiah,
> Shag will be coming in off of I70 at the fairgrounds....he lives in MASON and comes to CJ because he likes the lake and all of us! Boy, do we have him fooled!LOL


Then tell him to check into the storage place right down road as he's coming in. He would literally have to go right by it to get to CJ. Go past the Highway Patrol office, thru the light and its down on the right before you get to the light at Bird Rd & 41. I pass it everyday but can't recall the name. Hopefully I'll remember to look tomorrow morning as I head in.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

spfldbassguy said:


> Then tell him to check into the storage place right down road as he's coming in. He would literally have to go right by it to get to CJ. Go past the Highway Patrol office, thru the light and its down on the right before you get to the light at Bird Rd & 41. I pass it everyday but can't recall the name. Hopefully I'll remember to look tomorrow morning as I head in.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You just did. 

I spent a year traveling for the company I was working for at the time, mostly in the south. I used to always get breakfast at McDonalds because it was fast and cheap and especially in the south McDonalds is the favorite meeting place for anyone over 75. When you guys talk about food it brings back vivid memories of those old timers and it cracks me up.

Thanks everyone for the input on the storage places. I need to get up there on my day off and scout around.


----------



## Jonboat1850

Another option is Boathouse, not sure of rates but was told they have indoor/ outdoor storage. I guess Midwest trucking that was in the building down the hill from the baitshop moved out and that's where they will store the boats.


----------



## fished-out

BoatHouse or Jakes are both good. Jakes is right on the way to the lake and BoatHouse is right at the lake. Both are Buckeye Crappie Challenge sponsors too. Here's the contact information:

BoatHouse
1919 Croft Rd, Springfield, OH 45503
(937) 323-4344
Sam Mathews

Jake's Marine Services & Power Sports, LLC
42 N Bird Rd, Springfield, OH 45503
(937) 325-1775 or (937) 207-4637


----------



## fisherFL

Is the lake open?Might try to get out this weekend but baseball may interfere


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Shaggy, the one I pass by everyday is Route 41 Selfstorage (937) 322-4377. Don't know anything about them but its worth a shot. Especially seeing how you're gonna go past it as you head to the lake. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Shaggy, the one I pass by everyday is Route 41 Selfstorage (937) 322-4377. Don't know anything about them but its worth a shot. Especially seeing how you're gonna go past it as you head to the lake.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks! I'll be checking out all the suggestions. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Doctor

Hey does anybody know if the Salvation Army is going to have a tournament on CJ again this year? Had a great time last year hope the weather is better..........Doc


----------



## golive

I kept my pontoon at Marty Burgert's place on 41 just past the fairgrounds. You can get in there and get it whenever you need to. He charged me $30 a month. If I can't get a spot in the marina this year it will be going back there this season.


----------



## fisherFL

Did anyone see the lake today? Is it frozen at the dam?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went to the marina this morning to meet up with JW, fished from 9:00 -1:00 no bites. The hole lake was iced over I seen 1 guy standing on the ice, I tryed at the edge of the dock it held 2 1/2-3" I did not venture out. Brent I did not get any bites Sunday nite is why I did not call.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> 2"-2 1/2" is way too dangerous to consider attempting it. What a SAD "tease"...


The lake is now close to being open again!
It should be open today or tomorrow hopefully...I'll stop by after work to see!

IT WON'T BE LONG NOW!!!

I'm hoping to get a computer for my Birthday (March 5th for those who want to send a money card)!
Dale is a "chip off the ole block"...he changed his iPod password, forgot what is was, and it is now LOCKED UP!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Brent just called to tell me cj is entirely ice free now. He didn't know about the marina. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Brent just called to tell me cj is entirely ice free now. He didn't know about the marina.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It was nice to see her open, hopefully she stays that way...now lets get the water temp in the 40's and....ITS ON!


----------



## Doctor

Went to the lake today, some ice at the ramp very thin saw open water everywhere else, I've got the Side Scan mounted and operational, just waiting on a tad bit warmer weather.










Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Went to the lake today, some ice at the ramp very thin saw open water everywhere else, I've got the Side Scan mounted and operational, just waiting on a tad bit warmer weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc


Dang Doc, I saw the pics on the displays and got all excited!
If you can I would PLEASE like to see some good pics of the cover we dropped in your boat...to see how it's holding up and how it's being used!

I'm headed out after work, Jeff was out yesterday and we think we hit a DEAD period!
If you or anyone else gets out it would be nice to know what the water temp is and then we'll know when the bank fishing stops and then starts back up!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out last night after work! 
The fish are definitely in their deep Winter pattern...After 1 1/2 hrs I didn't even get a bite at all....just swimming the Keitechs, I think I just couldn't keep them in the "Strike Zone" long enough. The only way to prove it was to walk back to the car and get the bobber pole which I did. Bobber was set at just over 20 foot deep....the wind was blowing perfectly and on my first cast I had my answer.
I let the wind move the bobber and bait and within 5 minutes I had my first Crappie.
Jeff knows how much I hate fishing like this so I only stayed another 20 minutes which was enough to catch 2 more and prove our theory!
If CJ freezes at 31 degrees, then the water temp is 31.5....just handling a frozen fish transmits that cold and my hand took forever to warm back up!
I guess it will be awhile yet!
Good Fishing To All...soon I hope!


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'm gonna try to post some pics Brent forwarded me of Dale on the Ohio riverfishing with Docs family. Hopefully they come out OK.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

It's all over Brent! Dale has experienced the power of the "Dark Side". He will never enjoy crappie fishing again... at least until he becomes a senior citizen. You may as well get one of those fancy air craft carriers like Doc has because that boy is spoiled now.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey that's exactly what Brent was saying when I talked to him earlier, he's gonna have to brink him back from the dark side. lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Dale will never be the same again, Larry and Greg did a great job of putting him on some nice fish, another awesome day on the Ohio River he caught some nice Blues and Flatheads 41 degree water temp Wow and I had to work, I'm jealous.........Doc


----------



## Doctor

I'm going to ask Brent if he will go with me during the week to the Ohio River, give him a taste of the "Dark Side" Dale it won't be a problem I'm betting he is ready to go anytime, Larry said his arms were sore from reeling fish in.........lol..................Doc


----------



## firecat

Yeah I think Dale had a good time catching all of those fish, despite it only being about 26 degrees at the ramp at 7am. Greg(TeamClose) and I managed to keep them warm enough with the fishing and a lil Buddy heater and several layers of clothes. We caught 3 Bluecats 19,22,20 and 3 flatheads that were all around 10 pounds each and 1 7lb channel cat. In those temperatures that is one great day. To top it off we introduced another fisherman who had not been to the river before and he caught two fish that he had never caught before. I had a blast just watching the boys catch all of the fish.

Larry


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man I gotta say that's one fantastic day for it being cold in the middle of February. Also gotta admit I'm a tad jealous cause I've caught plenty of cats but never anything over 20lbs lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Well, just so you all know...Dale went to bed at 7pm again last night from battling the forces of "The Dark Side"! He woke up around 8:15 because he had a Dream he was catching Ohio River Cats with a shotgun that shot cut shad!!!
Now, not only did FireCat spoil my son, he also has him dreaming up new ways to catch them!!! 
I need the water to get to 40 degrees quickly so I can get Dale on a few Gators and bring him back to the Good side of "The Force"! 

UPDATE; Dale slept for 13 hours last night!LOL

Larry, As I said yesterday, I appreciate you taking Dale....he had a blast and it will be something he remembers forever...it was also Great just to sit at the house and talk fishing with you, hopefully your wife understood! 

That's alright Doc, looks like Larry will be throwin' Keitechs soon enough...maybe this year, I can get you to throw some Keitechs off the AirCraft carrier for some "Eaters" too!LOL


----------



## Doctor

I'm for that have only caught Walleyes in the castnet..............Doc


----------



## firecat

Brent,

I had a great time as well and Dale and you are welcome to go whenever....Yes I will be definitely getting some of those Keitechs. But I have ideas of how to make them perform for the dark side......That and I am going to have to either get me a Darth Vader costume or an evil Sith Lord cloak and start taking pictures with all of the new fisherman I introduce to the dark side......OOOH I can't wait.....Come to the Dark Side!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salmonid

Larry, You must know.... ( In a heavy breathing voice), " Doc is my father" and he has turned me to the dark evil side.....LOL, PS Mellon helped too


Salmonid


----------



## Doctor

Lynn and I drove to CJ thought about taking the boat but figured I better check first, ramp was frozen in, marina except for the mouth was frozen over, North end was all frozen over, saw 11 deer while we were out there 8 of them crossed at one time, still too cold to put the boat in the water was hoping by the weekend but it don't look like the weekday temps are going to get high enough, I have everything ready to go it's almost time...........Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Just in time for me to BATTLE "The Dark Side"....Keitech has come out with 2 New Toys for The Bass fishermen on "The Side Of Goodness"!
You can now get the Mad Wag which is a 7 inch grub with a helicoptering swimming tail, and the Salted/scented solid core Bullet tube which should hit stores soon!
Plus, all you Kitty Kat guys just don't understand the power of the Gator and the lowly Panfish....especially when they have been fried up and are "resting" in your belly, along with your favorite "sides" and beverage of choice!LOL
Now that I'm hungry, I think Dale and I will have some fine CJ Gator and Baked Panfish for Supper!

A question for the "Dark Side"; How's Come none of you boys eat Kats???
Maybe if all you KAT Lovers would start eating some of them....they wouldn't be stunted and they would grow....Doc only put out enough "Housing" for a few of them so there are ALOT of homeless Kitties out there that need good homes in the frying pan, which would free up Alot of Food for MY FOOD to eat! Just a thought!
Good Fishing To All!

Doc, sorry you couldn't get out...I know you're chompin' at the bit!
I'm guessing the water temp is 32 degrees or colder....does anyone know for sure what lake water freezes at???


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> A question for the "Dark Side"; How's Come none of you boys eat Kats???
> Maybe if all you KAT Lovers would start eating some of them....they wouldn't be stunted and they would grow....Doc only put out enough "Housing" for a few of them so there are ALOT of homeless Kitties out there that need good homes in the frying pan, which would free up Alot of Food for MY FOOD to eat! Just a thought!
> Good Fishing To All!


Brent-

I put a hurtin' on the channels in early spring and then during the high water periods of late spring early summer. I bet that between me and a buddy we take every bit of 800-1000lbs of channels a year from CJ, I know that isn't alot comparitively to the vast amount of them present in the lake, but none the less, we still take them. The Channels are in no way stunted, at least in my opinion. Too many fish on the end of my line that have exceeded the 15lb mark with several over 20lb.

Another key point I want to make with the CJ Cats, is unless you get them from the creek or in really cold water around this time of year, they are very oily. The flesh is even tinked yellow around the very fatty portions of the meat which deters a lot of people when it comes to eating them. They definitely have that classic catfish taste if not prepared correctly. 

Late last summer I ended my cat season with boating 6 flatheads. None over 10lbs, but that is definitely a sign that either someone is playing the paylake rescue game or there is somewhat of a reproducing population in the lake. Never caught any in the creek, but all have come from the north end of the lake. Hopefully they continue to prosper and get to be trophy size, especially with the smorgasbord of shad and other game fishing to feast on, or the DNR decides to implant some blues in the lake.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Brent-
> 
> I put a hurtin' on the channels in early spring and then during the high water periods of late spring early summer. I bet that between me and a buddy we take every bit of 800-1000lbs of channels a year from CJ, I know that isn't alot comparitively to the vast amount of them present in the lake, but none the less, we still take them. The Channels are in no way stunted, at least in my opinion. Too many fish on the end of my line that have exceeded the 15lb mark with several over 20lb.
> 
> Another key point I want to make with the CJ Cats, is unless you get them from the creek or in really cold water around this time of year, they are very oily. The flesh is even tinked yellow around the very fatty portions of the meat which deters a lot of people when it comes to eating them. They definitely have that classic catfish taste if not prepared correctly.
> 
> Late last summer I ended my cat season with boating 6 flatheads. None over 10lbs, but that is definitely a sign that either someone is playing the paylake rescue game or there is somewhat of a reproducing population in the lake. Never caught any in the creek, but all have come from the north end of the lake. Hopefully they continue to prosper and get to be trophy size, especially with the smorgasbord of shad and other game fishing to feast on, or the DNR decides to implant some blues in the lake.


Jeremiah
Thanks for your service to the "Side of THE LIGHT"! 
I just gotta give these guys some grief for "turning" Dale!
I knew you take quite a few, I'll even take a few "pounders" myself...so what causes that yellow tinged meat around the fat....is that caused by all the shad they eat or what??? I've even noticed it on the small fish that I have kept in the Spring. I normally don't keep anything except a Gator or two after the water warms up, after the spawns...once the meat softens and gets "fishy" I'm done until it firms back up in late Fall!

All of the Flatheads I have seen caught have been at the other end of the lake and around 18-20 inches...so yes there is a breeding population....and the dang things hit a swimbait like a TANK! Steve has also caught a couple on Bass lures from the same area!

I know there are some good Channels in the lake because Dale actually caught a 15lb Channel on a swimbait 2 years ago and it dang near pulled him in...luckily I had 30 lb braid on his pole and I was able to use my towel and hand pulled it in while he reeled in the slack! That's when I knew his infatuation with "The Darkside" began! 
I've caught a couple 30 inchers that gave me all I wanted on Bass Gear and braid and I understand the attraction....Maybe if I get out with Doc and catch 30 or 40 I'll be OK...but normally, slow fishing, trolling, or live bait fishing, just kills me...I need to be active and catching fish....kinda like a kid!!LOL
ALL I KNOW IS IT WON'T BE LONG!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> ...normally, slow fishing, trolling, or live bait fishing, just kills me...I need to be active and catching fish....kinda like a kid!


You need to hit the mouth of buck creek then when the water is high and flowing with the spring rains. Man what a blast!!! If you hit it just right, you can barely keep one line in the water. I have a 14' jon and last year me and my brother-in-law hit it on a day when the water was high, muddy and pumping... we left the water becasue we were afriad we were going to start taking on water with all the weight in the boat. After skinning and cleaning that evening we had a totoal of 74 channels 2 blues and at least a doz or more WB that decided to take cutbait. 

I will keep you in mind when the rains begin this year and hopefully we can get on them. Closer than the Ohio for sure, but no where near the possible 40lb flathead you could hook into down there. It's still a blast, and then when ice is out, channels should be gorging on the shad kill or the lack thereof in the northend. Doc will be capitalizing on this opportunity. I have caught small channels that should only be a couple pounds, weighing in around 7-10lbs and looking like they were going to burst from the feast.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> I will keep you in mind when the rains begin this year and hopefully we can get on them.
> 
> 
> Heck, I feel like Lowell!
> I'm TRYING to get all of my INDOOR Work done before fishing starts....I've repainted and redecorated almost the entire house (LIGHT colors instead of DARK!) and now only have my bedroom to finish, my bathroom, and Dale's room (Scarlet and Gray/Silver Metallic, it may wait til next year)...then the Dining and Florida room are getting New carpet and Furniture (Beach Cottage look) and the rest of the Carpets are getting cleaned....AND THEN the entire house will be RE-DONE and CLEAN and I'll be Free to Fish ALL YEAR!
> That's my plan and I'm stickin to it....at least while it's cold!


----------



## Flathead King 06

I hear ya on that one... We are in the process of purchasing our 1st house... I keep telling myself, we need to get on the ball with this because fishing season is upon us shortly. LOL


----------



## Doctor

After getting my websites hacked on January 17th I have finally got everything back up Man 15 years of files but everything seems to be working real well now, thanks for all the calls and e-mails never really knew how many people went to the website till it went down then you find out just how many people use it as a resource, again thanks for everyones support over all these years, HookedonCatfish is back up and rocking..............Doc


----------



## fisherFL

Does anyone know how deep the spillway area is where the fallen trees are right by the bridge that crosses over that whole pond area? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Does anyone know how deep the spillway area is where the fallen trees are right by the bridge that crosses over that whole pond area?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I actually have no idea how deep the low dam area is??? Heck, I even hate to guess...anyone else!


----------



## glasseyes

Flathead, what in the world do you do with 800 to 1000 lbs of cats . ?


----------



## Intimidator

glasseyes said:


> Flathead, what in the world do you do with 800 to 1000 lbs of cats . ?


I do know the answer to that one....when I first talked to Jeremiah on the phone he was a very polite, soft spoken, kind, and seemingly gentle person....I figured he was a small geeky guy, like myself....and then when you meet him...you see he is a polite, soft spoken, and kind...NFL LINEMAN!LOL


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Flathead King 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep you in mind when the rains begin this year and hopefully we can get on them.
> 
> 
> Heck, I feel like Lowell!
> I'm TRYING to get all of my INDOOR Work done before fishing starts....I've repainted and redecorated almost the entire house (LIGHT colors instead of DARK!) and now only have my bedroom to finish, my bathroom, and Dale's room (Scarlet and Gray/Silver Metallic, it may wait til next year)...then the Dining and Florida room are getting New carpet and Furniture (Beach Cottage look) and the rest of the Carpets are getting cleaned....AND THEN the entire house will be RE-DONE and CLEAN and I'll be Free to Fish ALL YEAR!
> That's my plan and I'm stickin to it....at least while it's cold!
> 
> 
> 
> That's two of us as I'm marking things on my list as the weather is holding me in to finish it. Will be doing so road repair with the township and a new roof for the camper this spring but WILL be fishing as well.Enjoy reading all stories but one must not let the DARK side take one in!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Intimidator said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's two of us as I'm marking things on my list as the weather is holding me in to finish it. Will be doing so road repair with the township and a new roof for the camper this spring but WILL be fishing as well.Enjoy reading all stories but one must not let the DARK side take one in!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Paul, nice to hear from ya...I thought you'd be in Florida enjoying the fishing down there again!
> Don't you "fly" South for the Winter??
Click to expand...


----------



## glasseyes

Intimidator said:


> I do know the answer to that one....when I first talked to Jeremiah on the phone he was a very polite, soft spoken, kind, and seemingly gentle person....I figured he was a small geeky guy, like myself....and then when you meet him...you see he is a polite, soft spoken, and kind...NFL LINEMAN!LOL


Actually it was a serious question. Ok he's a real big guy, I got it. Now I would still like to know what one does with the meat off of a 1,000 lbs of fish. Seriously you could have a fish fry for the neighborhood every day of the year .


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> downtime8763 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Paul, nice to hear from ya...I thought you'd be in Florida enjoying the fishing down there again!
> Don't you "fly" South for the Winter??
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that once but my arms gave out over the Ohio river and it was cold.
> Wife and I usually take a winter trip to a warmer climate but she started pt with a bank in Troy and me pt with Township we hope to take a little longer one next year.
Click to expand...


----------



## Flathead King 06

glasseyes said:


> Actually it was a serious question. Ok he's a real big guy, I got it. Now I would still like to know what one does with the meat off of a 1,000 lbs of fish. Seriously you could have a fish fry for the neighborhood every day of the year .


Have one hell of a fish fry!!! LOL honestly, we keep all the family stocked in fish for the year and whatever we have left over from stocking everyone's freezers we donate the rest to a community church next to my parent's house which inturn either hands it out as part of their monthly food bank, or keeps it until they themself have a community fish fry.

But do keep in mind, if we are talking each fish anywhere from 5-10lbs thats only 100-200 fish, and typically you will only get about 1.5-2lbs of meat off a 5lb channel.


----------



## glasseyes

Great idea to donate to food bank. Very comendable.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Have one hell of a fish fry!!! LOL honestly, we keep all the family stocked in fish for the year and whatever we have left over from stocking everyone's freezers we donate the rest to a community church next to my parent's house which inturn either hands it out as part of their monthly food bank, or keeps it until they themself have a community fish fry.
> 
> But do keep in mind, if we are talking each fish anywhere from 5-10lbs thats only 100-200 fish, and typically you will only get about 1.5-2lbs of meat off a 5lb channel.


THANK YOU FOR GIVING KITTY KATS A PROPER "HOME"!
Hopefully you have a even better 2013 finding homes for themLOL

Even though I didn't get out as much last year as normal...I think that I only caught 3 all the times I fished...maybe my jinx is over and I passed it on to Jeff, Bill, or Steve!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> THANK YOU FOR GIVING KITTY KATS A PROPER "HOME"!
> Hopefully you have a even better 2013 finding homes for themLOL
> 
> Even though I didn't get out as much last year as normal...I think that I only caught 3 all the times I fished...maybe my jinx is over and I passed it on to Jeff, Bill, or Steve!


I don't think neither one of fished as much as we would've liked last year BUT now that I'm on 1st shift the fish at every lake I visit this year will be in serious trouble lmao. Hey I don't mind being "jinxed" as long as I'm.catching something lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> I don't think neither one of fished as much as we would've liked last year BUT now that I'm on 1st shift the fish at every lake I visit this year will be in serious trouble lmao. Hey I don't mind being "jinxed" as long as I'm.catching something lol.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Congrats Buddy for making it to 1st....I can see some weekday evening forays this spring and summer!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Congrats Buddy for making it to 1st....I can see some weekday evening forays this spring and summer!


Count on it mister lol. I'm starting to get the itch pretty bad to get back out there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

I got the 20lb power pro braided line today in moss green from your guys recommendations, I plan on spooling it up on a rod tonight and using it either tomorrow or Sunday at CJ hopefully, is there anything I should think about now that I'm using braided? I was thinking since I'm used to mono that when I twitch a bait with braided it won't take as much of a twitch since braided has no stretch


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

you are correct but the biggest difference is that braid floats vs Mono which sinks, therefore you ll allways have more slack line in braid then mono and your swim baits will not swim as deep and will act differently since when you twitch them, it pulls braid srtaight up vs a mono twitch which will dart horizontal, a time and place for both, better buy a spare spool and have one loaded with each as most of my serious smallie guys I river fish with do. 

Good luck tomorrow...let us know if any shore ice anywhere? 
Salmonid


----------



## fisherFL

spfldbassguy said:


> I'm gonna try to post some pics Brent forwarded me of Dale on the Ohio riverfishing with Docs family. Hopefully they come out OK.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Bassguy how do you post your pics? I always have tried to post pictures of fish I got but I never works, are you posting by a phone or computer?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tin Guppy

Hey Glasseyes I have not seen you at the marina this year. Not that you have missed much this year as the fishing has been slow.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fisherfourlife said:


> Bassguy how do you post your pics? I always have tried to post pictures of fish I got but I never works, are you posting by a phone or computer?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm posting everything over my android smart phone using the outdoorhub app. Do a search on this site about how to post pics using your computer because I wouldn't want to type something wrong and lead you in the wrong direction.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Yeah I use the app to but on my iPhone and the stupid thing never works, I would post from the computer but it's even more confusing posting from there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

On another note did anyone see if the lake was iced up today? Going tomorrow to try my luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fisherfourlife said:


> Yeah I use the app to but on my iPhone and the stupid thing never works, I would post from the computer but it's even more confusing posting from there
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Kinda shocked you can't post pics from your IPhone, thought them phones was great lol. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooterJ

hello anyone catching anything at r
res.yet??????????????????????????


----------



## scooterJ

ok i will just check back in a few days ........


----------



## Girona

Just some ice at the Marina, there were a few guys out there yesterday.


----------



## fisherFL

Well took an unexpected trip to CJ, by that I mean I woke up and was suddenly told we were going fishing, sounds good but 6hrs later it didn't turn out like I thought not would. Started out at the spillway in the morning because we saw ice around the banks. Caught nothing there for a while and even tried minnows. I did see a guy fishing on the bridge and he caught a perch which was cool, I think he said he was using crappie niblets. Next tried the the south point in the marina and a couple casts I had a short fat bull of a bluegill. Nothing for the next hr in the marina. The Marina is iced up by the handicap fishing area and the the last couple rows of docks. Lots of frozen shad everywhere even saw a crappie frozen in the ice. I think something is going on with the shad because they were everywhere wobbling on the surface and the seagulls were gorging and they were everywhere to. Ended the day trying the Dam and lost 3 jig heads and called it after that. Do you guys fish the dam all the way down to the tower? It's tough walking on that stuff. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

The Shad you see is a normal thing, when water temps are at 32-33 degrees and the Shad are stressed out, they are just stuck on stupid swim on there sides and eventually will die Gulls will go nuts on them along with the cats, It will get worse untill the water heats up to the mid 40's then you will see a bunch of dead and dieing Shad all over the lake then the fishing will really heat up....Doc


----------



## fisherFL

Doctor said:


> The Shad you see is a normal thing, when water temps are at 32-33 degrees and the Shad are stressed out, they are just stuck on stupid swim on there sides and eventually will die Gulls will go nuts on them along with the cats, It will get worse untill the water heats up to the mid 40's then you will see a bunch of dead and dieing Shad all over the lake then the fishing will really heat up....Doc


Does it affect fish other than cats to?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Generally all the fishing picks up


----------



## fisherFL

Doctor said:


> Generally all the fishing picks up


That makes me feel like I must not have been fishing right or that the shad just started doing that today


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

I took Dale, Josh (Firecats son), and Jonathan (friend of both), out Saturday afternoon hiking/exploring/BB gun target practice at the North end of the lake. The North is frozen solid from just past the tressel ALL the way to the creek.
We started at the campground went past the old boat ramp and made it to the mud flats...when I turned around and could barely see the boat ramp I figured they had enough! 
The Marina was froze from the first set of docks by the N breaker wall all the way to the east docks! The rest of the lake was open!


----------



## glasseyes

Tin Guppy said:


> Hey Glasseyes I have not seen you at the marina this year. Not that you have missed much this year as the fishing has been slow.


I know, I have thought about you guys and the short period of fun I had there last winter. I have been crappie fishing all winter at Paint creek lake at campground area lately and catching good fish most trips. When it was froze a couple weeks then I hit Deer creek spillway ( which is closer than paint creek ) for the eyes and did pretty good on them a couple trips. You guys have a good fellowship going on up there when things get tough with the weather but just a little farther then I want to drive when I've been catching good fish all winter. Went to Paint Saturday and caught 25-30 crappie, with a dozen around 10" so not a bad day in the cold wind.


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> That makes me feel like I must not have been fishing right or that the shad just started doing that today
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Bill Dance just had a good show this weekend on bobber fishing jigs for Crappie...this is the time to use a slip bobber with the swimbaits....the water is so dang cold they are just sitting there suspended and a bobber/float allows you to keep the bait in the strikezone!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Bill Dance just had a good show this weekend on bobber fishing jigs for Crappie...this is the time to use a slip bobber with the swimbaits....the water is so dang cold they are just sitting there suspended and a bobber/float allows you to keep the bait in the strikezone!


I believe the name of that particular showing was "Wobbler bobber wobble" had some good bits of info that could be applied to CJ very easily.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> I believe the name of that particular showing was "Wobbler bobber wobble" had some good bits of info that could be applied to CJ very easily.


That's it....it was so convincing that Jeff (Crazy4SM) went out and bought some "Wobbler Bobbers)!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Bill Dance just had a good show this weekend on bobber fishing jigs for Crappie...this is the time to use a slip bobber with the swimbaits....the water is so dang cold they are just sitting there suspended and a bobber/float allows you to keep the bait in the strikezone!


What channel is he on?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> What channel is he on?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Outdoor Channel


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff went out yesterday and almost the whole lake was frozen again, he was able to try out his wobble bobbers in an open area of the Marina and that was it....no wonder the shad are croaking, with all of this freezing and thawing...he said the Gulls were having a Sushi fest!

Hey Chuck...the Geese are setting up breeding areas already! Any way to make them not want to stay???


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Coyote urine will make even nesting geese abandon the area...but it has to be constantly refreshed...


Before I do anything STUPID....what are the laws regarding these filthy over-populated pests! 
Now it's to the point where I have to fight them for space on the rocks to fish...if I am attacked can I have one for supper....since it was in self defense???LOL


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> Coyote urine will make even nesting geese abandon the area...but it has to be constantly refreshed...


OK? Lowell, Did you whitness this first hand????And can you make them do this on comand or how is it CONSTANTLY refreshed ?? Enough said


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Before I do anything STUPID....what are the laws regarding these filthy over-populated pests!
> Now it's to the point where I have to fight them for space on the rocks to fish...if I am attacked can I have one for supper....since it was in self defense???LOL


What's that parking area right next to the dam with the house right above it? Well anyways they take up that hole grass area up and poop everywhere even on the sidewalk going to the courtesy dock, wish they would do something 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

downtime8763 said:


> OK? Lowell, Did you whitness this first hand????And can you make them do this on comand or how is it CONSTANTLY refreshed ?? Enough said


Now that was funny.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Wish I could bring my dog cause he'd make.sure they stayed away.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Should b in bed cause 4:50am is awfully early to wake up. Getting off at 2:30 is even better though. However it may be I'm wide awake and thinking fishing. Never hit 200 days in year but I'm wanting to get that mark this year. Tired of messing around lol!, this is the year I'm teaching my 5yr old how to cast. That should go well huh lol :what:.

Anyways I figure I'm breaking my top water jinx at CJ. I can catch them on everything but a top water lure. I'm trying to persuade my brother into seeing the benefits of night time fishing at CJ. This is also the year I'm gonna try to get my wife out there with me & the little guy a little more than once or twice. Fresh air never hurt anybody lol.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Should b in bed cause 4:50am is awfully early to wake up. Getting off at 2:30 is even better though. However it may be I'm wide awake and thinking fishing. Never hit 200 days in year but I'm wanting to get that mark this year. Tired of messing around lol!, this is the year I'm teaching my 5yr old how to cast. That should go well huh lol :what:.
> 
> Anyways I figure I'm breaking my top water jinx at CJ. I can catch them on everything but a top water lure. I'm trying to persuade my brother into seeing the benefits of night time fishing at CJ. This is also the year I'm gonna try to get my wife out there with me & the little guy a little more than once or twice. Fresh air never hurt anybody lol.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's about the age where I had Dale starting to throw swimmers just to practice...but I still kept the minnows and bobber close so he could catch fish when he got bored! I'll never forget the second time I had him out practicing and he caught a small crappie on a 2" Keitech and I became worried....I knew he was gonna be out-fishing me soon....Dang, they grow up so fast!

How are you ever gonna relax if your wife finds out that she loves fishing and then wants to go all the time???

That MONSTER smallie is still haunting you...isn't it!LOL


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> How are you ever gonna relax if your wife finds out that she loves fishing and then wants to go all the time???


I'm not going to say that That Was The Biggest Mistake I Ever MADE! But it was close. I can't go fishing without her wanting to tag along now. The first three years I spent more time baiting her hook and taking her fish off the line than I did fishing. At least now she can bait her own hook and last year she started taking her own fish off. I can relax some now, but there are times when I want to go fishing with a buddy, and I feel bad about leaving her home.


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> I'm not going to say that That Was The Biggest Mistake I Ever MADE! But it was close. I can't go fishing without her wanting to tag along now. The first three years I spent more time baiting her hook and taking her fish off the line than I did fishing. At least now she can bait her own hook and last year she started taking her own fish off. I can relax some now, but there are times when I want to go fishing with a buddy, and I feel bad about leaving her home.


You need to teach her how to use lures and then you don't have to worry about bait...it will also keep her busy and not talking like the woman in the Evinrude commercial!LOL


----------



## Flathead King 06

We going to have a Meet and Greet anytime this spring at CJ? I missed the one last year, but was just wondering.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> We going to have a Meet and Greet anytime this spring at CJ? I missed the one last year, but was just wondering.


I'd like to get together with everyone and sit and chat for awhile...especially before the spring season starts!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> I'd like to get together with everyone and sit and chat for awhile...especially before the spring season starts!


Anyone have an idea when the Marina Cafe is opening for the year? Lowell you may know this one.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> As far as the Marina eatery believe it opens May 15th. As far as the coyote urine, YES it seems to work. There are several drawbacks: #1 is it has to be applied in enough bulk to work, and be reapplied after every rain. #2 is obviously it smells a bit. #3 is you have to squeeze a lot of coyotes to get enough to work. Wonder if dog pee would work? And lastly, once the geese have already built and are setting on a nest it is against State law to disturb them (unless you are a coyote)...


There is nothing worse than walking down on the rocks at night and almost walking on one of those "poop factories"...so if a "COYOTE" rings the neck of a nesting pair, can you keep the eggs along with the carcasses!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Seems like the park needs to invest in a few steel/metal silhouette coyotes and permanently affix them to the areas where the geese seem to congregate the most. I honestly dont know how effective this would be, but seems like a viable option that would be fairly inexpensive verses scent control which could potentially deter the public from using the areas.

As far as the eatery opening that late in the year, wonder where else we could have a "meet & greet" event. Heck we could all potentially still meet at the marina just bring your own lawn chair or something, I know that sounds ******* but could really work.


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> Jeff went out yesterday and almost the whole lake was frozen again, he was able to try out his wobble bobbers in an open area of the Marina and that was it....no wonder the shad are croaking, with all of this freezing and thawing...he said the Gulls were having a Sushi fest!
> 
> Hey Chuck...the Geese are setting up breeding areas already! Any way to make them not want to stay???


Talk the park office into letting shoot them where they hang out... not where they don't! Don't get me started...


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> Before I do anything STUPID....what are the laws regarding these filthy over-populated pests!
> Now it's to the point where I have to fight them for space on the rocks to fish...if I am attacked can I have one for supper....since it was in self defense???LOL


The laws are both state and feds. If caught it's a double whammy and they don't take it lightly from what I hear...


----------



## chuck71

Flathead King 06 said:


> Seems like the park needs to invest in a few steel/metal silhouette coyotes and permanently affix them to the areas where the geese seem to congregate the most. I honestly dont know how effective this would be, but seems like a viable option that would be fairly inexpensive verses scent control which could potentially deter the public from using the areas.


Those coyote silos don't work either. They will just get used to them. It's amusing to geese walking/feeder within mere feet of those without even paying attention to them. 

Actually I would venture to say that you will scare more people with those decoys than geese!


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Talk the park office into letting shoot them where they hang out... not where they don't! Don't get me started...


I understand.....
Dang people kill all of the predators that keep the populations of pests down and then wonder why they have a population explosion of said pests!
It's not that difficult to protect livestock, pets, and children from 'yotes, it's just cooler and easier for people to shoot them instead of being responsible.

For as smart as people are suppose to be there sure are alot of Dummies when it comes to dealing with Mother Nature!

Since Human Kind feels they have to wipe out all Predators that they fear, you would think the Government would open things up...you can't even go out for a family picnic or fun around the lake anymore due to all of the slimy/runny crap from the Geese....they've made a wonderful comeback....we could really feed alot of the hungry by giving Christmas Goose, Possum, '****, Ratatouli, and Asian Carp to food banks....I would sure donate my time to cleaning out a few over a weekend at CJ! 
Maybe that should be our next Public Service project!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

I already know she hates fishing and will never love it. It'd just be nice for her to come more than once or twice.

Every fish I've ever lost still haunts me lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Count me as another one who would love to see the goose population thinned out by any means necessary. Donating their dead carcasses to the food banks sounds like a really fantastic idea, too bad we can't do it lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## golive

I'm in for a meet and greet as long as it's on the weekend.


----------



## BlueBoat98

The geese have long since gone from endangered to "nuisance." I'm older than most of you guys and when I was a kid you NEVER saw one - much like the Whitetail deer. ODNR permits special hunts for deer where they are thick so why not geese? There was a time when an enterprising 12 year old boy would bring home a nice meal for the family with a little "after dark" scavenging. Not that I would ever advocate such a thing...

The other problem is the freaking Cormorants, also protected, that eat something like 2 pounds of fish per day per bird. I am a big environmentalist and conservationist but these problems have been caused by man and need to be fixed somehow.

MC


----------



## spfldbassguy

BlueBoat98 said:


> The geese have long since gone from endangered to "nuisance." I'm older than most of you guys and when I was a kid you NEVER saw one - much like the Whitetail deer. ODNR permits special hunts for deer where they are thick so why not geese? There was a time when an enterprising 12 year old boy would bring home a nice meal for the family with a little "after dark" scavenging. Not that I would ever advocate such a thing...
> 
> The other problem is the freaking Cormorants, also protected, that eat something like 2 pounds of fish per day per bird. I am a big environmentalist and conservationist but these problems have been caused by man and need to be fixed somehow.
> 
> MC


Very well stated post and I whole heartedly agree with you. Man "solves" one problem only to create to new ones. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> The geese have long since gone from endangered to "nuisance." I'm older than most of you guys and when I was a kid you NEVER saw one - much like the Whitetail deer. ODNR permits special hunts for deer where they are thick so why not geese? There was a time when an enterprising 12 year old boy would bring home a nice meal for the family with a little "after dark" scavenging. Not that I would ever advocate such a thing...
> 
> The other problem is the freaking Cormorants, also protected, that eat something like 2 pounds of fish per day per bird. I am a big environmentalist and conservationist but these problems have been caused by man and need to be fixed somehow.
> 
> MC



I often wonder if common sense even exits anymore, or if I am just so old that the new times have passed me by in my senility!

This is almost like the "Cover Projects"...EVERYONE agrees that they are doing wonders for CJ. We only have a few more areas to do and then try to RE-COVER a few areas that were first done with Christmas trees.
Heck, to do this would have taken ALOT less than the last Project that went so well and was over in about 2 hrs!
BUT.....some IDIOT, in all their wisdom decided that they had to show others who the "Boss" is and won't allow any more Legal drops...(until they are out of office)!

Now help me understand this....EVERY State and Government department LOVES the drops and what they have done, they've shown the improvements with data....all of the time, money, manpower, and work had been DONATED by the fishermen...NO TAXPAYER money has been used, so it is FREE to the State, Federal, and Local governments and taxpayers....we have all seen the improvement in fishing....BUT 1 IDIOT with no backbone has stopped the drops, and he has absolutely NO PART IN THEM, and we even bypassed needing any of his (out of the way) areas for storage on the last drop...the only backbone this idiot needed was when a couple other idiots bitched about losing a lure!
No one will ever help me to understand this kind of STUPID logic....you have people willing to give their hard work, time, effort, and money to help EVERYONE...and 1 person feels he needs to be just A LITTLE MORE OF A MAN because his feelings got hurt and now he ends ALL OF THE GOOD until his STUPID HIND_END RETIRES!

God, please have mercy on us that try...most of the others are lost!


----------



## glasseyes

I have to laugh in discust everytime I go to our local park on bike trail. The geese are leaving a blanket of crap to where you can't even walk on the trail without stepping in it. 
When I walk the docks at night at Rocky Fork lake bass fishing it's the same thing covering every thing . Now it seems to me if people had pets that were leaving such a mess someone would pay. Looks to me like it is so bad it would be considered a health hazard, honestly.
Like someone else already said , I never seen a canadian goose as a child and now I think they are actually presenting a health hazard to these areas thet populate.


----------



## Crappietheius

Hey All, I am new to this website and wanted to greet everyone I am also quite new to CJ as of last year for the Crappie. We drive over from Vandalia as often as we can get free. we are as of right now bank fishers and any general pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fisherFL

Crappietheius said:


> Hey All, I am new to this website and wanted to greet everyone I am also quite new to CJ as of last year for the Crappie. We drive over from Vandalia as often as we can get free. we are as of right now bank fishers and any general pointers would be greatly appreciated.


Ask any questions you have these guys on here are probably some of the most helpful guys on this site. Just if you ask what type of bait to use your gonna get the same answers every time haha keitechs keitechs keitechs 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Crappietheius said:


> Hey All, I am new to this website and wanted to greet everyone I am also quite new to CJ as of last year for the Crappie. We drive over from Vandalia as often as we can get free. we are as of right now bank fishers and any general pointers would be greatly appreciated.


If you have the time, read through this entire thread from the very beginning. You will find some very helpful info regarding fishing CJ. Everyone on here is very friendly, or at least everyone  and will be more than willing to answer your questions within reason. Now if you are looking for secret spots or everyone's honey holes, you are probably looking in the wrong place as it takes time to figure these places out and trying to keep them from being over harvested is a must. But for general info, this thread is full of it.

Welcome to the site, hopefully you will become a regular contributor to the CJ Thread!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fisherfourlife said:


> Ask any questions you have these guys on here are probably some of the most helpful guys on this site. Just if you ask what type of bait to use your gonna get the same answers every time haha keitechs keitechs keitechs
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Keitechs are the weapon of choice for mainly crappie....for bass I believe my overall weights come from using jigs & various types soft plastics. The Keitechs are good but I like my choice better.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

spfldbassguy said:


> Keitechs are the weapon of choice for mainly crappie....for bass I believe my overall weights come from using jigs & various types soft plastics. The Keitechs are good but I like my choice better.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'd like to start using jigs more for bass actually I've never used them, are you talking about the skirted football type jigs that the guys throw on the tv shows for smallies and largemouths? Do you recommend any?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

There's a time and place for the different types of jigs but at CJ I only use the lightest weight jig possible (1/8oz). I use what's called a stand up jig head. Would work great with finesse worms if I used them I bet. I fish in the rocks! If I'm not crawling, short hopping, or swimming it inches above the rocks then I'm fishing and not catching fish. Mostly bass with the jig but will pick up an occasional catfish, carp, or turtle with one. I fish jigs skirted & non skirted everywhere I go & I catch fish. The jig n pig is truly a universal fish catching lure.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

spfldbassguy said:


> There's a time and place for the different types of jigs but at CJ I only use the lightest weight jig possible (1/8oz). I use what's called a stand up jig head. Would work great with finesse worms if I used them I bet. I fish in the rocks! If I'm not crawling, short hopping, or swimming it inches above the rocks then I'm fishing and not catching fish. Mostly bass with the jig but will pick up an occasional catfish, carp, or turtle with one. I fish jigs skirted & non skirted everywhere I go & I catch fish. The jig n pig is truly a universal fish catching lure.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


All I threw this summer was a Texas rigged 4" Berkeley worm and I caught
A lot of bass but I'd like to start trying different stuff and I think the jig is what I'll try


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fisherfourlife said:


> All I threw this summer was a Texas rigged 4" Berkeley worm and I caught
> A lot of bass but I'd like to start trying different stuff and I think the jig is what I'll try
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Maybe you should've fished a 6"or 7" worm since you had success with a 4"worm. Might've increased you sizes as well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

spfldbassguy said:


> There's a time and place for the different types of jigs but at CJ I only use the lightest weight jig possible (1/8oz). I use what's called a stand up jig head. Would work great with finesse worms if I used them I bet. I fish in the rocks! If I'm not crawling, short hopping, or swimming it inches above the rocks then I'm fishing and not catching fish. Mostly bass with the jig but will pick up an occasional catfish, carp, or turtle with one. I fish jigs skirted & non skirted everywhere I go & I catch fish. The jig n pig is truly a universal fish catching lure.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey SBG: Any particular brand, style or type of stand-up jig you recommend?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Shaggy said:


> Hey SBG: Any particular brand, style or type of stand-up jig you recommend?


I buy all makes from the elcheapo to expensive. The reason I go light is I'm fishing down and in the rocks and am trying to avoid hanging up. Especially since I use flouro mainly out there on my baitcaster combo.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cjpolecat

ATTENTION ALL FISHERMEN/WOMEN.. STARTING TODAY YOU NEED NEW LICENCE.. Welcome to the thread Crappietheius. As you can tell, we have all kinds of Folks on here. Intinadater can tell you how to catch Crappie and Gators, Doc can take you to the Dark Side (Catfish), Springfield bassguy is our local Small Mouth bass guy, and my Wife and I have been training Minnows for the Olimpics for years. BUT THIS YEAR HAS BEEN DIRFFERENT, Ice Fishermen hardly got a line wet ,likrwise for the bank fishermen, there were some boaters who still have man cards, there is a lot of frustration going around. Cabin Fever is contagious now and is spreading fast. Take The Intimadatar for example, he is normally quite, laid back and happy go lucky. Now he is ranting and raving about sombody in Politics or something we can't control. He is madder than a grisely bear with root canal problems.... We should all go barefooted and ignor the Goose poop like when we were kids. 2 more weeks and all will be forgotton.... Welcome aboard.. Beam me up now Scotty.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Crazy4smallmouth would be the guy to ask about smallmouth at CJ, I catch 1000x more largemouths at CJ than I do smallmouths. I wish I was an expert on CJ bass because then I might not get skunked once in awhile lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Spfldbassguy, don't let the name deceive you. At cj I'm all about crappie. I may start the day bass fishing, but by the time I accidently catch a couple of crappie, I am pulling out the Keitechs for another 100+ crappie day. However, if your talking about Lake St Clair or the Detroit River, then I'm all about smallies!!!! I can't wait for either trip at this point. Actually, first up will be the jig bite on the reefs at Lake Erie for walleye. Only about 3 weeks away from that... maybe sooner if the weather cooperates. If you've never done that, you should!


----------



## MadRiverWader

Hey Crazy and Springfield new to OGFC and this thread but I have been reading for a long time. Do either of you ever fish the Mad around springfield for smallies? I live right near the mad North of Dayton and fished every inch from the Miami all the way to Snider road wading or kayaking. My goal is to fish the whole river but I thought maybe you all had been to a few areas around there maybe.


----------



## spfldbassguy

MadRiverWader said:


> Hey Crazy and Springfield new to OGFC and this thread but I have been reading for a long time. Do either of you ever fish the Mad around springfield for smallies? I live right near the mad North of Dayton and fished every inch from the Miami all the way to Snider road wading or kayaking. My goal is to fish the whole river but I thought maybe you all had been to a few areas around there maybe.


Sorry wish I could help but I suck when it comes to fishing rivers, creeks, & streams. I know there's somebody or a few somebodies on this site that fish Mad up around here. I might fish something other than lakes and ponds once, twice a year. Wish I could help.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MadRiverWader

Thanks for the quick reply BassGuy! If I ever head out to CJ I will be sure to get on this thread and see what the fish like. It may be sooner than later.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Keitechs are the weapon of choice for mainly crappie....for bass I believe my overall weights come from using jigs & various types soft plastics. The Keitechs are good but I like my choice better.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



You are gonna love the NEW Mad Wag and Salty Core Tube! 
I'll convert you yet!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> ATTENTION ALL FISHERMEN/WOMEN.. STARTING TODAY YOU NEED NEW LICENCE.. Welcome to the thread Crappietheius. As you can tell, we have all kinds of Folks on here. Intinadater can tell you how to catch Crappie and Gators, Doc can take you to the Dark Side (Catfish), Springfield bassguy is our local Small Mouth bass guy, and my Wife and I have been training Minnows for the Olimpics for years. BUT THIS YEAR HAS BEEN DIRFFERENT, Ice Fishermen hardly got a line wet ,likrwise for the bank fishermen, there were some boaters who still have man cards, there is a lot of frustration going around. Cabin Fever is contagious now and is spreading fast. Take The Intimadatar for example, he is normally quite, laid back and happy go lucky. Now he is ranting and raving about sombody in Politics or something we can't control. He is madder than a grisely bear with root canal problems.... We should all go barefooted and ignor the Goose poop like when we were kids. 2 more weeks and all will be forgotton....  Welcome aboard.. Beam me up now Scotty.



It's always good to hear from you Fritz...I always smile afterwards!

My beef, is that NONE of us are getting any younger, wiser, or richer....I'd like to get all of this done now, so I can enjoy OUR work...THINK ABOUT IT, WE HAVE HELPED TO TOTALLY CHANGED (FOR THE BETTER) AN ENTIRE UNDERWATER ECOSYSTEM! 
The last drop was "Golden", with 0 issues....we dropped 364 pieces of cover and most were done in 2 hours (some dropped in darkness the night before and Shaggy needed extra assembly time).
The only complaints were that we were done too fast and "The Hind-Ends" (That didn't want to help but wanted to plunder the cover) couldn't get out fast enough to follow and GPS the locations!LOL
We could have finished this "project" with 1 or 2 more LEGAL drops of permanent stuff and sat back and enjoyed the fruits of our labor for the rest of our lives....I hate to leave things unfinished, I'm just not "wired" like that....especially when it comes to political B---S---!
In my book, a worthless POS is a worthless POS, I guess I'm suppose to be afraid, bow down, and back off.....if we were in the wrong, I guess I could understand.....but since this is just a "Show of Power" with 0 reasoning....then this is not over yet! 

If you haven't seen it for yourself, CJ is quite beautiful...especially under the recent full moon!


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> I often wonder if common sense even exits anymore, or if I am just so old that the new times have passed me by in my senility!
> 
> This is almost like the "Cover Projects"...EVERYONE agrees that they are doing wonders for CJ. We only have a few more areas to do and then try to RE-COVER a few areas that were first done with Christmas trees.
> Heck, to do this would have taken ALOT less than the last Project that went so well and was over in about 2 hrs!
> BUT.....some IDIOT, in all their wisdom decided that they had to show others who the "Boss" is and won't allow any more Legal drops...(until they are out of office)!
> 
> Now help me understand this....EVERY State and Government department LOVES the drops and what they have done, they've shown the improvements with data....all of the time, money, manpower, and work had been DONATED by the fishermen...NO TAXPAYER money has been used, so it is FREE to the State, Federal, and Local governments and taxpayers....we have all seen the improvement in fishing....BUT 1 IDIOT with no backbone has stopped the drops, and he has absolutely NO PART IN THEM, and we even bypassed needing any of his (out of the way) areas for storage on the last drop...the only backbone this idiot needed was when a couple other idiots bitched about losing a lure!
> No one will ever help me to understand this kind of STUPID logic....you have people willing to give their hard work, time, effort, and money to help EVERYONE...and 1 person feels he needs to be just A LITTLE MORE OF A MAN because his feelings got hurt and now he ends ALL OF THE GOOD until his STUPID HIND_END RETIRES!
> 
> God, please have mercy on us that try...most of the others are lost!


 Just give me a name Brent. I know a guy...... He can make early retirement sound like a good idea for somepeople.


----------



## Intimidator

MadRiverWader said:


> Thanks for the quick reply BassGuy! If I ever head out to CJ I will be sure to get on this thread and see what the fish like. It may be sooner than later.


Actually there are Alot of good areas from the Merging of the Mad with Buck Creek at Snyder park, all the way down to the John Bryan area and the Canoe Livery...the problem now is access.
A few years back My buddy Pat and I fished the creeks from Beaver valley campgrounds out on East National Rd (route 40, InterState 70) all the way into Springfield (Old Reid) and then followed Buck creek through Springfield, then fished the Mad all the way to Mad River Canoes. We did this over several months and found Smallies all along the system in areas you would expect. We did alot of walking and found very view issues even though we didn't know if we were tresspassing or not....we tried to stay as close to the creeks and river as possible and took care not to cause any harm! 
There was a BIG wash out and 90 degree bend at the old Ohio Edison plant across from the Park and a couple deep holes from there to where it crosses Rt 68 heading west toward The Canoe area. There are also some nice holes in the Mall area north of town!
The bad thing about this is all the scouting you have to do....the good thing about CJ is all the rocky areas!
Good Fishing!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> . I wish I was an expert on CJ bass because then I might not get skunked once in awhile lol.
> 
> If you just broke down and tried the Keitech's on your Jig&Pigs...then you may never get skunked!
> 
> Fisherfourlife
> I have fished with Steve ALOT, and one thing never changes with him at CJ....he will be throwing a Jig&Pig for Bass....he may switch it up every now and then, but his "go to" bait is the Pig...and when he's "right in the mind", he normally catches Bass.
> 
> Keitech has a real nice stand up shaky jig....they are a football head made of tungsten which is smaller due to a higher density than lead and they transmit more feel, they are 5 bucks for 3 jigs....one of the things I'll be trying this year is the 7 inch Mad Wag and 5.8 Fats on these hooks, along with the Salty Core Tubes on Trokar EWG hooks. The Salty Core's weigh 1/2 ounce by themselves and need no extra hook weight...and of course, I'll give my buddy Steve a couple to trial!LOL


----------



## chiptooth

Any word on the water temps? Hoping to get into some crappie this weekend. My new combo needs broke in !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyejigger

drove by the lake today some open areas in main lake shore area still iced up gulls were doing a lot of diving in open areas


----------



## spfldbassguy

Although I may get skunked on occasion I always try to learn something from it.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

chiptooth said:


> Any word on the water temps? Hoping to get into some crappie this weekend. My new combo needs broke in !
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


As Jigger said, she is froze with just pockets of open water!
She'll take a while to get up to a constant 40 degrees and the fish start to thaw out and feed again!


----------



## downtime8763

CJ Brown meet and greet at Youngs Jersey Dairy (ice cream bld) Saturday (3/9/2013) at 8:30am just called them and set it up.They have a good breakfast menu and is a relaxed atmosphere, bring your own money as Lowell doesn't have a tab here ! LOL


----------



## Flathead King 06

Sounds good Downtime, thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> CJ Brown meet and greet at Youngs Jersey Dairy (ice cream bld) Saturday (3/9/2013) at 8:30am just called them and set it up.They have a good breakfast menu and is a relaxed atmosphere, bring your own money as Lowell doesn't have a tab here ! LOL


I'll be there!


----------



## Doctor

Lynn and I will be there...........Doc


----------



## fisherFL

I'd like to be there but for the next 3 weeks I have baseball everyday of the week, and early on Saturdays 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> Ha. Ha ha. Ha ha ha...luckily they don`t serve pheasant under glass either...


Lowell, Your correct,however there will be a lot of BULL there and I'm not talking about the barn!!!


----------



## chiptooth

My backyard butts up to the pumpkin patch at youngs.. I'll be there..now if someone would bring a mess of keitech baits as party favors...lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

chiptooth said:


> My backyard butts up to the pumpkin patch at youngs.. I'll be there..now if someone would bring a mess of keitech baits as party favors...lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's a really great idea. Some of those new Mad Wags too.


----------



## Salmonid

sorry guys,wont make this one... I gotta get out and prefish for the following weeks catfsih tourney at GLSM. 

Salmonid


----------



## chuck71

downtime8763 said:


> CJ Brown meet and greet at Youngs Jersey Dairy (ice cream bld) Saturday (3/9/2013) at 8:30am just called them and set it up.They have a good breakfast menu and is a relaxed atmosphere, bring your own money as Lowell doesn't have a tab here ! LOL



Man, I have to setup for our Duck Unlimited Banquet Sat AM or I would be there...


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Man, I have to setup for our Duck Unlimited Banquet Sat AM or I would be there...


Heck, everyone needs a good breakfast before they start out their day...stop by and say Hi on your way down, or grab a coffee!


----------



## Intimidator

chiptooth said:


> My backyard butts up to the pumpkin patch at youngs.. I'll be there..now if someone would bring a mess of keitech baits as party favors...lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I live about a mile North of the Airport..behind RAMAR! You can come down and see my Keitech collection anytime!LOL


----------



## fisherFL

Weren't you guys catching a lot of stuff this time time already last year?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Fisherfourlife said:


> Weren't you guys catching a lot of stuff this time time already last year?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This time last year I was wearing shorts already! By late March early April last year we were busting up the spawning crappie at Kiser. CJ was also starting to get things moving... I do remeber by mid April I was out in the boat getting channels during high water peroids and the WB were starting to stage in the north end in the beginning of april.


----------



## fisherFL

Flathead King 06 said:


> This time last year I was wearing shorts already! By late March early April last year we were busting up the spawning crappie at Kiser. CJ was also starting to get things moving... I do remeber by mid April I was out in the boat getting channels during high water peroids and the WB were starting to stage in the north end in the beginning of april.


I hope it starts warming up here soon, I'm ready for spring and catching more fish!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Weren't you guys catching a lot of stuff this time time already last year?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Funny you mentioned that...Jeff and I were also just talking about it!
Prior to 3-7 and After...Tin Guppy, Jeff, and some of the Ice Guys were catching a few keepers and ALOT of Aquarium fish from the docks.
On 3-7-12 the water temp was 38.5 in the Main lake and 40.5 up in the North End! These were TRUE temps provided by Doc when I saw him out there with his Dog. I had caught 3 Nice 12-14 inch Largemouth.
On 3-11-12 [email protected] and a buddy caught a little bit of everything out in the DEEP water, they had some nice Crappie for Supper!
On 3-13 and 3-14, I caught several Gators at night from the rocks.
And on 3-20, Doc pounded Cats for 3 days while he was on vacation! Starting the week of 3-13 we had almost a week of 70 degree temps and things turned on fast!


----------



## Flathead King 06

With the forecast in the 50's this weekend a lot of people will be out trying to enjoy it. I just hope fish will cooperate as water temps will most likely still be around 35*, hopefully mother nature sides with us tho and continues to pour on the milder temps


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> With the forecast in the 50's this weekend a lot of people will be out trying to enjoy it. I just hope fish will cooperate as water temps will most likely still be around 35*, hopefully mother nature sides with us tho and continues to pour on the milder temps


The bad thing will be the snow on the rocks still...I think I'm gonna get some more stuff done this weekend then try it later...with the water temps so low and alot of cold water (snow melt) feeding in, it will still be a stationary or bobber bite and I just hate fishing like that!


----------



## Flathead King 06

I plan on trying the spillway areas... with all the snow melt the gates are bound to be open and fish should be biting. If worse comes to worse I have a few small farm ponds to hit for some crappie.


----------



## fisherFL

Flathead King 06 said:


> I plan on trying the spillway areas... with all the snow melt the gates are bound to be open and fish should be biting. If worse comes to worse I have a few small farm ponds to hit for some crappie.


2 weeks ago on Sunday when it was 33 out I went to the spillway with my dad, this was when the shad were all acting weird and floating to the too of the water and such, well anyway we tried the spillway first and the water was coming out and you could see the shad coming out that's how many they were, all acting stunned half wounded. I thought we were gonna at least get a couple fish, we'll we tried for 2 hrs and nada, even caught a live shad and didn't get a nibble, doesn't make sense to me because before when I fishes it with my dad there wasn't a lot of outflow and I caught a 16" walleye. I bet in the spring though that it's fished hard because of all the crappie cover in there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Fisherfourlife said:


> 2 weeks ago on Sunday when it was 33 out I went to the spillway with my dad, this was when the shad were all acting weird and floating to the too of the water and such, well anyway we tried the spillway first and the water was coming out and you could see the shad coming out that's how many they were, all acting stunned half wounded. I thought we were gonna at least get a couple fish, we'll we tried for 2 hrs and nada, even caught a live shad and didn't get a nibble, doesn't make sense to me because before when I fishes it with my dad there wasn't a lot of outflow and I caught a 16" walleye. I bet in the spring though that it's fished hard because of all the crappie cover in there
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have caught a few nice eyes from that stretch up to where it meets beaver creek behind Beaver Lake. Couple years ago I watched a guy hook into a 7lb+ eye... went down the rocks and grabbed it for him. SO it does hold some nice fish in it, just not many. 

And yes I have caught some nice crappie and the occasional 9"+ perch from a few holes just down from the main outlet. You only have a limited amount of time to fish this area before it is taken over by weeds, so early spring is prime.


----------



## fisherFL

I'd like to try fishing it further down creek but both times I've jus fished from the bridge up, but the weeds are still there this time of hear but there in the area like the 40ft away from the outflow tube the skinniest stretch of the spillway


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> Heck, everyone needs a good breakfast before they start out their day...stop by and say Hi on your way down, or grab a coffee!


Gotta be near London at 8:30


----------



## Doctor

My plans were to put the boat into the lake on Friday, Lynn and I drove out there today and it's not going to happen be lucky if I can get the boat in by Sunday, MBR is frozen up from the ramp clear to the East bank almost 50 yards off the shoreline, they got a three foot pile of snow at the entrance to the roadway to the ramp, but I can go in the other side if the ramp gets unthawed, most of the lake is open water, not sure about the North end, if the sun would come out and the wind keeps blowing I maybe able to launch on Saturday afternoon, I'm getting ancy to try this new Simrad out on the water and drift for Bluecats in the main channel, still owe Debbie a picture of one, Gulls were stacked up on the South bank on the frozen stuff, marina is iced up to the mouth and saw one guy in the docks, I'll be checking it out again tomorrow so I'll post another report...............Doc


----------



## Bossman302

Hoping to get out there sometime soon, hopefully the ice decides to melt off a bit this weekend.


----------



## fisherFL

Daytime highs for the next ten days are looking good, majority are all in upper 40's to 50's. I'm not the best with guessing when to go for a certain
Type of fish for pre spawn Fishing but I'd guess by next weekend the walleye may start eating, walleye sounds really tasty right about now....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Daytime highs for the next ten days are looking good, majority are all in upper 40's to 50's. I'm not the best with guessing when to go for a certain
> Type of fish for pre spawn Fishing but I'd guess by next weekend the walleye may start eating, walleye sounds really tasty right about now....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's easy to know when to head out...when Doc reports the water temps in the 40's! When it's in the early 40's try the rocks at the end of the day...when it's in the mid to upper 40's main feeding times will be throughout the day around the rocks!
Rocks or the shallows are key because the shad will be moving in to warm up, the Gators will take advantage!


----------



## Intimidator

Paul (Downtime)
Dale and I will be at Youngs (Ice Cream Building) at 8:30am Saturday...will be looking forward to seeing everyone before the "Season" officially starts!


----------



## kschupp

Got the kitchen pass from the wife, so I'll be there.

Kent


----------



## Intimidator

Just so everyone has a fresh reminder...we are having a MEET 'N GREET, this Saturday, March 9th, at 8:30am, at Youngs Jersey Dairy, on Rt 68 (South of I70)...For those who have never been there, it is past the Spfld airport and right on the Clark County/Greene County line...it is about halfway between I70 and Yellow Springs!
We will be having breakfast and meeting in the ICE CREAM BUILDING and not THE JERSEY INN! Thanks to Paul for setting this up!

Chiptooth is bringing Keitech samples as party favors for everyone!LOL 
And Lowell will be funding everyones TAB again!LOL


----------



## chiptooth

LOL, aren't you the one with the big stash Intimidator? I woul like to check them out though..is there a link to a website handy? as far as breakfast goes, I recommend the biscuits n gravy!


----------



## Intimidator

chiptooth said:


> LOL, aren't you the one with the big stash Intimidator? I woul like to check them out though..is there a link to a website handy? as far as breakfast goes, I recommend the biscuits n gravy!


I have everything in my car trunk and will bring ordering info!


----------



## aaron2178

downtime8763 said:


> CJ Brown meet and greet at Youngs Jersey Dairy (ice cream bld) Saturday (3/9/2013) at 8:30am just called them and set it up.They have a good breakfast menu and is a relaxed atmosphere, bring your own money as Lowell doesn't have a tab here ! LOL


Chiptooth and myself will be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## aaron2178

chiptooth said:


> LOL, aren't you the one with the big stash Intimidator? I woul like to check them out though..is there a link to a website handy? as far as breakfast goes, I recommend the biscuits n gravy!


Gotta start the day with Bacon too. :F


----------



## Doctor

Looking forward to the meet and greet, on another note the water temps at CJ have to be in the upper 20's to low thrity's the lake had open water on Thursday, I went out today on Friday at noon and the whole lake is frozen over, no open water anywhere, maybe by Sunday the lake will open back up to launch the boat, I have this weekend off gotta work next weekend, come on Mother nature give me a break!!!!!!!!

Doc


----------



## chuck71

Doc, You have an aluminum boat, make some open water! LOL The ice can't be that thick and I assume the sun will melt some off. Through in some wind and she'll be opening back up soon. Just hope it doesn't get too cold tonight.


----------



## Doctor

Chuck71,
I have done that before on the Ohio river breaking three inches of ice from a creek to get to the main river but I now have $500.00 worth of transducers hanging off the back of the boat and don't want to snap them off they will kick up if hit from the front but will break if hit from the rear, backing down into ice on the ramp, that side Scan transducer is 10 inches long and like $235.00 so I don't want to do something foolish like I have done in my younger years.....lol....Hey I thought you duck hunters did that for us fishing guys, clear the way so we can get to open water...lol............Doc


----------



## chuck71

I would but I'm busy tomorrow... lol I can't blame ya. That's alotta cash to crush up with ice.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Came across robert eastman this evening after work and it looked as though the northern part of the lake from about the campground point across to the other side was open water... the other half of the lake up around the rip rap and the beach was still froze over but patchy open water... looked like skim ice

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Was messing with a photo editing app on my phone and thru together some photos from CJ.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Pics look fuzzy to me when I zoom in on them, wth?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooterJ

is anyone catching anything at Spillway or anywhere at lake


----------



## fisherFL

spfldbassguy said:


> Was messing with a photo editing app on my phone and thru together some photos from CJ.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


2nd picture bottom right, that's a nice walleye do you remember how big he was?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fisherfourlife said:


> 2nd picture bottom right, that's a nice walleye do you remember how big he was?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The majority of the votes had the fish you're talking about as a Saugeye. Yes CJ apparently has some of them to. It was somewhere between I'll say 17"-18" long and maybe 2lbs. Caught it on a bass jerkbait.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Pictures are crystal clear in my phones photo gallery but they still look fuzzy to me if I try to zoom in at all.:what:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BlueBoat98

Came by the boat ramp this afternoon about 2:00. The bay by the ramp is "slushed" in. Some guys had their boat wet trying to run the motor, I believe. I thought they were launching and waited around to see how that would work out. It was funny looking out on the lake seeing the gulls. Some were floating and others were "standing" on the water. The "deep end" by the dam is pretty much clear. It will all be clear by Sunday, I imagine.

MC


----------



## spfldbassguy

I think I caught this bass 2yrs ago, just now located the pic again.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Some more CJ Bass (what few pics I have), definitely taking more pics this year. Pinky swear lol!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

spfldbassguy said:


> The majority of the votes had the fish you're talking about as a Saugeye. Yes CJ apparently has some of them to. It was somewhere between I'll say 17"-18" long and maybe 2lbs. Caught it on a bass jerkbait.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I could totally see cj having a handful of saugeye in there, i bet as fingerlings it's almost impossible to tell the difference 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Thanks to everyone that came out to Young's today. Definitely nice to get out and meet those I havent before. Plus what better way to spend the morning than getting your gullet full and talking fishing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downtime8763

The meet and greet went great I feel other than there was one who got names mixed up. I don't think I look anything like,talk or act like LOWELL. LOL  We had about fourteen show up and I think I'm safe in saying were all ready for the water to get to 40deg,I know my wife is. Here a couple of pics and thanks to Youngs Jersey Dairy for holding the large table.


----------



## crappie4me

ok which 1 is brent?


----------



## Shaggy

crappie4me said:


> ok which 1 is brent?


Red sweat shirt, black hat. I know he's hard to recognize without a box of Keitechs in his hand.


----------



## Tin Guppy

My computer was down for the last 2 weeks so I missed yesterdays meet and greet besides I had to work. I am ready to fish since the dock fishing was terrible this year.


----------



## downtime8763

Doc, 
Did the granddaughter out fish you on cj earlier today? Wife and went for a drive to check the lake an camp areas out to see what the winter has done to the area.Water looked cold but your right it the ice will be gone completely soon. Come on 40+ water temp!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doctor

DT,

We never caught a fish cause I was too busy playing with my S/S Man do I have some awesome pictures if I can figure out how to get the screen captures off the Simrad and onto the card.Oh yea water temp was from 36.3 to 39.5 degrees........Doc


----------



## Doctor

Ramp wall is on the far left of the picture rocks at base of wall boat is moving from the end of the wall towards the west, structure on the bottom straight away from the wall on the right side, Shad to the right of boat threw the castnet on them to confirm as I'm still learning cool shot













Here is the old road way from the old ramp










Hey Brent here's my Cat structure that you and I dropped


----------



## chiptooth

Aaron2178 and I couldn't resist gettibg a kine wet after the meet n greet, got skunked at the soillway, and the marina..fella there was filling a bucket with some nice gills while we were there tho..granny bluegill even showed up!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

I don't want to load the thread up with a bunch of my shots so going to create a picture folder on my website and host them there I'll post a link later in the week, I have a couple more pictures that I'm going to post, I know that I have the unit set-up very well on the run from the North end to the ramp I got up to 50 mph and never lost the bottom on anything, it is locked solid and painting good pictures...... Doc


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey Doc, Good pictures. It would be interesting to see some of the older Xmas trees drops and see if they lost their nedles yet.
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Some more CJ Bass (what few pics I have), definitely taking more pics this year. Pinky swear lol!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


See...They try to keep telling us that there are NO Bass in CJ and adding vegetation and cover won't make a difference or help their numbers!LOL
We're a pretty smart bunch of "dumb fishermen"!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Red sweat shirt, black hat. I know he's hard to recognize without a box of Keitechs in his hand.


I actually had some that I gave to Chiptooth!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Ramp wall is on the far left of the picture rocks at base of wall boat is moving from the end of the wall towards the west, structure on the bottom straight away from the wall on the right side, Shad to the right of boat threw the castnet on them to confirm as I'm still learning cool shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the old road way from the old ramp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Brent here's my Cat structure that you and I dropped



Dude...that is just sweetness!
I bet you were like a kid in the candy store!
Did you get any of Chuck's cover?


----------



## Intimidator

chiptooth said:


> Aaron2178 and I couldn't resist gettibg a kine wet after the meet n greet, got skunked at the soillway, and the marina..fella there was filling a bucket with some nice gills while we were there tho..granny bluegill even showed up!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


With the water temp that low, it would have been a good time to bobber/jig fish "those things"!


----------



## Intimidator

For those asking about the double collar, sickle, jig-heads....contact [email protected]


----------



## downtime8763

Doc,
Great pic of the road bed ,wondered what the view was from a fishes perspective.With the temp hovering just under 40 and the weather forecast cooling down a little again mother nature is playing games with us.


----------



## chiptooth

Much obliged, Intimidator! Now I just gotta get them wet!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

chiptooth said:


> Much obliged, Intimidator! Now I just gotta get them wet!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That Lime/Chart 3.8" FAT was just for size comparison...they have Alot of colors to chose from.
Did you get to play with any to see the action??


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> 20 cement block piles 1-3` tall "iced' with 200- 400 10 hole red bricks, largely in 8-20 fow, quite a few on (currently ) largely coverless mud flats or gravelly areas. Talk about "very" long lasting...watch 20 spots just EXPLODE with crayfish and everything that eats them...like bass among other types of fish.


We just haven't figured out an EASY, COST EFFECTIVE, SAFE, way to do it and not tear up someones boat.
Those rock piles at Alum keep coming to mind...and I know what they held...talking about FOOTBALLS!
There is so much broken up 'Crete back in the dump...coulda made some nice "south end" smallie rock piles! With all those Big Chunks of Concrete Boat Ramp....you also could say...MUDCATS!LOL


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> We just haven't figured out an EASY, COST EFFECTIVE, SAFE, way to do it and not tear up someones boat.


Back with some of the very first drops we used someones pontoon- red railing plywood flooring, open, no seats- looked like a "work truck" pontoon. Jason Jarvis had keys to it, don't know if that rings a bell or not, but as far as safety or concern about damage goes, I believe this would be perfect for rock/concrete drops.


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Doc...whats the Big deal with all you "Mad-Katters" catching Kitties on OCEAN tackle and acting like it's tough???....Heck, those boys on Mud-Cats are catching them by hand and making it look easy...Most of them are Old and outta shape like me and the cousins are even "runts of the litter" and they're doing it....I'd like to see one of those boys catch a big GATOR by hand and watch blood pump from 30 holes and shredded digits...now that would be a good show!!!LOL


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Hey Doc...whats the Big deal with all you "Mad-Katters" catching Kitties on OCEAN tackle and acting like it's tough???....Heck, those boys on Mud-Cats are catching them by hand and making it look easy


First off any hill jack/******* with a beverage in his hand (no offense anyone) thinks this can be done... and it can dont get me wrong, but there is more to it than what broadcast television portrays. The fact that that a fair percentage of people drown each year is definitely an eye opener to the sport. Biggest factor though, it is *ILLEGAL* in ohio to "noodle"


----------



## Flathead King 06

I havent been around enough to check on this but has anyone happened to see what the shad kill looked like? I believe someone mentioned seeing some shad being sucked through the gates and floating down the spillway, but I just didnt know if there were a bunch floating in or around the marina.


----------



## fisherFL

Flathead King 06 said:


> I havent been around enough to check on this but has anyone happened to see what the shad kill looked like? I believe someone mentioned seeing some shad being sucked through the gates and floating down the spillway, but I just didnt know if there were a bunch floating in or around the marina.


The same day they were coming out the spillway we fishes the points of the marina and they were spiraling up to the top there and the gulls were everywhere gorging themselves , but that was 2 weeks ago


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

From what I saw Sunday just looks like the normal winter kill we see each year, lots of the little guys, but the bait is thick on the lake, real thick along the east bank at the campground, I was castnetting all different sizes but mainly the smaller ones.


----------



## Doctor

Brent here is a shot of Chucks drop,you know which one this is......Doc


----------



## Flathead King 06

Doc

When you come in off the lake and you have any left over shad you dont want let me know I will take it off your hands... tried getting the boat ready over the weekend and needs some motor work done on the 7.5... will start and run but dies out shortly after looks like carb rebuild time.


----------



## Doctor

Will do Pm me your number I won't be on the lake this weekend my turn at the shop.


----------



## Doctor

Here's the link to all the pictures on CJ Brown

http://www.hookedoncatfish.com/Simrad.html

Doc


----------



## Shaggy

*OMG!!!* Someone  from CJ is selling Keitechs in the Marketplace. Aren't Keitechs about the same thing as your man card?


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Shaggy, just settle down! I am selling some Keitechs that I just bought because I don't like the colors. I am buying more Keitechs with the money that I make on the sale. My "man card" is still intact! Nothing has changed about my opinion of Keitechs. If you could see my stash, then you would know how much I believe in them.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Brent here is a shot of Chucks drop,you know which one this is......Doc


AWESOME! 
Thanks Doc! Man, they are holding tight to that one! 

Hey Chuck, you did good!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Here's the link to all the pictures on CJ Brown
> 
> http://www.hookedoncatfish.com/Simrad.html
> 
> Doc


DANG!
All I can think of is..."A kid in the Candy Store"!

Thanks Doc...it's impressive!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> *OMG!!!* Someone  from CJ is selling Keitechs in the Marketplace. Aren't Keitechs about the same thing as your man card?


Dude!
Jeff could start his own Keitech store!

Remember...he has a wedding in June to pay for!LOL


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Dude!
> Jeff could start his own Keitech store!
> 
> Remember...he has a wedding in June to pay for!LOL


I have a weird sense of humor and when I read that my brain immediately conjured up an image of you losing one of your disciples. But yeah, as costly as they are selling some would help pay for a wedding. 

Speaking of expensive. Go to Tackle Warehouse's home page. They have a $65 bait there. It's a rainbow trout, 13" long and weighs almost a pound. It's made for the guy who wants to go after the big bass. Wow!


----------



## chuck71

Doctor said:


> Here's the link to all the pictures on CJ Brown
> 
> http://www.hookedoncatfish.com/Simrad.html
> 
> Doc


That's an amazing unit Doc. I think I even recognize come of that cover...lol


----------



## Doctor

I stumbled on some of that stuff, one of those pictures was the PVC trees that we loaded onto the pontoon, some of that stuff I went right over top of and it appears on both sides of the boat, in time I'll learn to make several passes when I see something of interest on the screen so I can get the best shot, I think I'm going to keep posting pictures on my website thruout the year, bad part about the Simrad if I drop a waypoint or hover the cursor over the object then the coords pop up so going to have to block them out.....lol..........Doc


----------



## Flathead King 06

Doc-

With your monster rod holders, any suggestions as to how to set them up for best drifting/anchor fishing in the river. I have a 14' Jon and mainly fish either lakes or the GMR, and plan on either doing a "spread bar" for the stern of the boat or gunwale mounts to fish either side of the boat. Any pro's or con's you have come across with using them?


----------



## Doctor

We had driftmasters prior to the Monster, we had trouble getting the rods out of the Driftmasters when a big fish hammered it down, Monsters don't have that issue but the rods will have a tendency to spin upside down due to the weight of the reel, you won't have that issue with Driftmasters, I built the rod rack on the back of my boat wanted it down low so that all the rods on the rack would not bounce when one went down. I have 6 holders on the back of the boat, three holders on each side of the boat, Lynn and I normally fish 1 rod each out the back, and one rod each off the side when we are anchor fishing, when drifting we mainly fish all four rods on the side mounts, I have rails on my boat so the rod holders are mounted to that. when I'm dragging baits everything goes out the back outside rods go way out the back inside rods go short so when I make a turn they don't get tangled up on each other next time I'm out I'll shoot a picture for you of the set-up.......Doc


----------



## Flathead King 06

Doctor said:


> but the rods will have a tendency to spin upside down due to the weight of the reel


Wonder if you could use some rubber type material to keep the rods from "rolling" in the holders. I know the holders are already "rubberized" with a plastic type coating from the company. Have you ever experienced any "line pinch" from the rods turning in the holders? Since you lock yours down propbably not, but I'm wondering if it would affect free spool with clicker on.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Was just going through stuff on my phone and wanted to add that these pictures were taken on 3/22/12. These fish were all caught in the marina using popeye jigs tipped with minnows or wax worms. Come on mother nature... pump some warmer weather our way!!!


----------



## Salmonid

Flathead, ill double exactly what Doc said about the rodholders and I have the exact same setup, 6 across a bar across the back and 6 down 1 side for drifting. I also used to have the Driftmaster Pro Duos and never had any probs with them but Doc is right, if you have really large foam butts on your rod handles, they were snug and a little hard to get out, I never had that problem but others with those types of rods did, I now have the Monsters 0/33 degree holders and agree, the rods come out easier but reels tend to spin even with my Abu 6500's. Youll not have any regrets from either of them. Oh yeah, when your on the 0 degree mode, I dont think ive ever had any problems or ever heard of any probs with line pinch when on the clicker, thats what the 0 degree are designed for. You should see either me or Docs setup and youll understand what were talking about, we are both set up like 98% of the catfish tourny guys. If the weather will break, we can get on Eastwood or CJB and you can try out the Monster rod holders, youll love them! 

Salmonid


----------



## Flathead King 06

I ordered 2 of the 0/33 and 2 of the 33/45 holders from monster for my boat, but have this feeling I should have went with 4 of the 0/33. Have a few ideas for where to install them so they will be best used, but I dont want them, permantently affixed to the boat until I have all the holder I need.

Placement of a rod spreader:



















I also purchased a few gunwale oarlocks to try this method:


----------



## Salmonid

I like the 0/33 since Im either drifting or anchored and when anchored I use circle on the 33 and if I was to use a clicker with live bait and J hook, Ill use the 0 degree which holds the rod straight out and there is no worry about it going overboard. Perhaps you could swap them out with Monster?? and get the 0/33 Id definately make them all the same so you can move them around the boat from base to base and always have the same setups. 

I did just think of something though, and that is when you put the holders along teh side of the boat, are they already angled out?? if so the 33/45's might be ok?? Would have to see that before Id make a decision, because youll ultimately want then angled up if tightlining with circle hooks. 


Salmonid


----------



## Flathead King 06

Salmonid said:


> I did just think of something though, and that is when you put the holders along teh side of the boat, are they already angled out?? if so the 33/45's might be ok?? Would have to see that before Id make a decision, because youll ultimately want then angled up if tightlining with circle hooks.
> 
> Salmonid


No the oarlocks are made so they sit perfectly veritical when mounted to the gunwale. But the way I will look at it is I will make them work until I buy more and see what I need then... If I don't like them (33/45) I'm sure I can sell them to someone around here.


----------



## Doctor

If you don't like the 33/45 let me know I'll swap you a couple of 0/33 for them, brand new haven't put them on the boat. I also have plenty mounting blocks as I don't use them.

Doc


----------



## Flathead King 06

Thanks Doc, I will let you know when I get them.


----------



## Doctor

Thanks WalleyeJigger for the circle hooks, awesome ..............Doc


----------



## Flathead King 06

Anyone know how the lake looks, I'm assuming its all open by now.


----------



## walleyejigger

Doctor said:


> Thanks WalleyeJigger for the circle hooks, awesome ..............Doc


your welcome i coudnt find any walleye big enough to use a 10/0 hook on


----------



## kschupp

Took a drive out there last night and it was ICE FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Flathead King 06 said:


> Anyone know how the lake looks, I'm assuming its all open by now.


----------



## socdad

walleyejigger said:


> your welcome i coudnt find any walleye big enough to use a 10/0 hook on


10/0 hook! WOW that would be one heck of a walleye  Possibly the Western European cousin a wallski.


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuckIfan09 and I hit the banks this morning trying for crappies + eyes. Hit a couple of spots and then below the spillway since they were letting water out and had no bites, at least the morning was beautiful. We shifted over to the Mad and tried for trout and I got 2 short ones.


----------



## Shaggy

Do I remember this correctly from last spring's posts? There isn't necessarily a specific date each year they start to raise the water level but it won't be at least till April 1st.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Supposedly they can start bringing it up around the middle of March with a target date of May 1 to be up to Summer Pool of 1012 feet above sea level. The trouble is that the Corps of Engineers is so terrified of floods that an extra inch of water causes them to flush the whole system. Sorry to be cynical but their excess of caution results in lots of fish going into the creek instead of staying in the lake. C.J. Brown, the lake that I know most about, has NEVER been more than 3 feet above summer pool. With 8 - 12 feet more of capacity I don't know why they are so compulsive about it.

BTW, this is the 100th anniversary of the major Ohio floods in March of 1913. That flooding led to the system of flood control dams that we enjoy so much today.

Weather improving - be out there soon.
MC


----------



## Shaggy

Well if I want to get out there and scout out the shoreline while the water's at it's lowest, based on the long range forecast, looks like I'll be earning a gold star for my man card.


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Supposedly they can start bringing it up around the middle of March with a target date of May 1 to be up to Summer Pool of 1012 feet above sea level. The trouble is that the Corps of Engineers is so terrified of floods that an extra inch of water causes them to flush the whole system. Sorry to be cynical but their excess of caution results in lots of fish going into the creek instead of staying in the lake. C.J. Brown, the lake that I know most about, has NEVER been more than 3 feet above summer pool. With 8 - 12 feet more of capacity I don't know why they are so compulsive about it.
> 
> BTW, this is the 100th anniversary of the major Ohio floods in March of 1913. That flooding led to the system of flood control dams that we enjoy so much today.
> 
> Weather improving - be out there soon.
> MC


I'm with you Mike!

Some of the best fishing ever was a couple years ago when I was fishing off the top of the breaker walls and the water was at my feet...I know that any wind what-so-ever would have destroyed the breaker walls, dam, etc....but the lake really benefitted from the Higher water....the dang Bass didn't know what to do when they were spawning up in the woods along the west bank and the WB actually were able to get up in the creek on time!
Plus, with the water being in the parking lots, "Springfield's Finest" didn't want to get their feet wet and the small fish had another year to grow!LOL

It looks like the water temps won't even be close for spawning until after April 1st this year so hopefully they get the water up on time and the fish have plenty of spots for nests!


----------



## Intimidator

My buddy Pat was out yesterday in a boat and only managed 2 Crappie off of some cover we put in. They were vertical jigging with Gulp Minnows but couldn't keep the bait in the zone due to the wind and waves..they were marking massive amounts of fish suspending in deep water, but couldn't get anything else to bite. Water temps were still in mid 30's.


----------



## Shaggy

I thought this might be a fun question to ask while we're waiting for the weather to break. With such a great fishery so close to a lot of you how many times a week, on average, do you get out to fish and what do you consider your main targeted species?


----------



## Flathead King 06

Once the bite picks up in spring its game on for crappie and cats and typically it's at least 3 times a week. Once the whitebass "run" comes around I am fishing everyday rain or shine. Then once everything settles down and early summer approaches I begin focusing primarily for trophy cats and will fish at least 4-5 times a week.

SO I'm out there a ton. I'm just lucky that my better half understands and supports me in it. It's not a passion it's an obsession!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I thought this might be a fun question to ask while we're waiting for the weather to break. With such a great fishery so close to a lot of you how many times a week, on average, do you get out to fish and what do you consider your main targeted species?


Once the water hits 42, I target Gators around the shoreline. Then WB before and during their spawn, then Crappie....don't get me wrong, I will also try for other species at those times but those are the main fish I'm looking for to fill my freezers. Then in the summer I'll normally fish for Bass and anything else...I C&R during warm water periods, unless it's a "Eater Gator"!
I've had years when I fished 200+ times, last year was BAD...I'll normally fish in any Springtime weather once they start biting...I love Night fishing, it's QUIET!


----------



## socdad

Shaggy said:


> I thought this might be a fun question to ask while we're waiting for the weather to break. With such a great fishery so close to a lot of you how many times a week, on average, do you get out to fish and what do you consider your main targeted species?


I fish up to 4 times per week depending on weather. I target crappie and walleye depending on water temp.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Wow, we have some fishermen on here! I thought I fished a lot, but you all have me beat hands down. I know I have more time off than most of you, but I only get out once a week. I guess since I live 50 minutes away I would break the budget paying for gas to come over more often. You guys are spoiled who only live a few minutes away. I always fish during the week and during the day... never go on the weekend. Way to many crazy people on the water for my liking on the weekends. 

On CJ, I target crappie all year round. I'll fish for walleye in May, June, July. However, if I accidently catch a few nice crappie while walleye fishing, then usually I pick up the crappie rig and finish the day catching crappie. I will also play around for some bass, but normally the same thing ultimately happends. I just love to catch fish and I can easily catch a boat load of crappie. I would rather catch 100 crappie than 4-12 walleye or bass.

I like to go up to Lake St Clair, the Detroit River and Lake Erie. When I travel north, then I'm all about smallmouth bass and walleye with some perch mixed in.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Wow, we have some fishermen on here! I thought I fished a lot, but you all have me beat hands down. I know I have more time off than most of you, but I only get out once a week. I guess since I live 50 minutes away I would break the budget paying for gas to come over more often. You guys are spoiled who only live a few minutes away. I always fish during the week and during the day... never go on the weekend. Way to many crazy people on the water for my liking on the weekends.
> 
> On CJ, I target crappie all year round. I'll fish for walleye in May, June, July and half of Sept. However, if accidently catch a few nice crappie while walleye fishing, then usually I pick up the crappie rig and finish the day catching crappie. I will also play around for some bass, but normally the same thing ultimately happends. I just love to catch fish and I can easily catch a boat load of crappie. I would rather catch 100 crappie than 4-12 walleye or bass.
> 
> I like to go up to Lake St Clair, the Detroit River and Lake Erie. When I travel north, then I'm all about smallmouth bass and walleye with some perch mixed in.



I now have a "spare" room I can rent to you during the week, plus 1/2 of a 2 1/2 car garage for your boat....then you can be close to the lake and save gas and just go home to Piqua on the weekends!LOL


----------



## Flathead King 06

Not to jack the current topic of the thread, but *5000* posts strong and still going! WOOHOO


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Not to jack the current topic of the thread, but *5000* posts strong and still going! WOOHOO


Amazing!


----------



## Bossman302

I'm just a beginner when it comes to fishing, but I normally go for catfish when I'm at CJ Brown and the occasional Crappie and Bass. A buddy of mine and myself usually go during the week at night, maybe 2 or 3 nights a week, less people fighting for a fishing spot at night lol.


----------



## Shaggy

Crazy4Smallmouth said it. You guys who live just a few minutes away are really lucky. OK so we have Crappie, Walleye, White Bass and Catfish with just a smattering of Bass. My goal is to become the lake's expert on Bass. Dunno if I can get that done just fishing once a week. One or two good days though and I might be renting that spare room of Intimidator's.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Shaggy said:


> I thought this might be a fun question to ask while we're waiting for the weather to break. With such a great fishery so close to a lot of you how many times a week, on average, do you get out to fish and what do you consider your main targeted species?


I probably fish CJ 3-4 times a week........bass would be my species but do enjoy catching crappie, cats, bluegills, white bass, & an occasional walleye.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> I now have a "spare" room I can rent to you during the week, plus 1/2 of a 2 1/2 car garage for your boat....then you can be close to the lake and save gas and just go home to Piqua on the weekends!LOL


Keys must be left in BOAT !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## BlueBoat98

I'm generally out 2 - 3 days per week between the end of April and early July - somewhat less until mid-September. I target Walleye by jigging almost exclusively. It's just the way I like to fish because relaxation and shooting the bull with other fisherfolk is all part of the experience. I do not care for traditional trolling with boards and dipseys and such. I keep some 'eyes between 16 and about 22 inches or so. Bigger ones get their picture taken and go back to become the 10 pounder that I'm looking for. I LOVE to see the look on people's faces when I release a 5 or 6 pounder! I put a few Crappie and 'gills in the box because my wife actually likes those better than Walleye. 

I'm usually alone in my 20 foot boat and would take on "guests" but I do like to keep my own time schedule. I'm usually on the lake by 6:00 - 6:30 and long gone by Noon.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## spfldbassguy

If you ever need some company I'd be more than willing to volunteer my services.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> I'm just a beginner when it comes to fishing, but I normally go for catfish when I'm at CJ Brown and the occasional Crappie and Bass. A buddy of mine and myself usually go during the week at night, maybe 2 or 3 nights a week, less people fighting for a fishing spot at night lol.


WELCOME!
Alot of good people on here to help you out if needed! 
You won't get "honey holes" or exact locations...but you will get the info to help you find the fish or what they are biting on!


----------



## EnonEye

Shaggy said:


> I thought this might be a fun question to ask while we're waiting for the weather to break. With such a great fishery so close to a lot of you how many times a week, on average, do you get out to fish and what do you consider your main targeted species?


Yea fun question Shaggy while we're waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting for the weather to break...maybe in May it'll get out of the 20's?
I get there maybe once per week depending on how I'm doing up at Indian and the price of gas. I've switched over from walleyes to mostly crappie the last 2 years just for the challenge of targeting a new species, their taste (love to et em) and the fact that I've seen them grow in the shoulders there at CJ over the last couple years due to the wolfpack' effort. The only time I used to target crappie there was when I was really bored during the summer with fly rod just for the fun of it and in the fall with minnies. 
When I get hungry for walleye I'll try there maybe a couple of times per year with jig n crawler either jiggin or drifting depending on the wind conditions and on occassion when I'm really a lazy arse might straight line troll. I'm not as energetic as I use to be due to age and heart so the crappies just seem more fun nowadays and also I like their taste better than walleye. CJ is one of the main reasons I built my home in Enon. It's always been a great lake for walleye. My best there is 6 pounds but I've seen a couple of giants floating on the surface in the past apparently dying from old age, maybe 10pound range or so!
Probably more info than you wanted but I'm old grumpy and longwinded


----------



## Curtis937

i probably fish at cj 4-5 days a week. that includes the back of cj in buck creek. i mostly channel fish there. but i also fish for carp, bass, and crappies, and pretty much anything that is biting in between.


----------



## Curtis937

Lowell H Turner said:


> In yrs past SEEING 3 13+ lb wallygators come out of the nets along with literally dozens of 10- 12 pders will make a believer out of anyone...


yea there are some really big fish still in cj....there just old and smart now..and hard to catch...


----------



## Bossman302

Intimidator said:


> WELCOME!
> Alot of good people on here to help you out if needed!
> You won't get "honey holes" or exact locations...but you will get the info to help you find the fish or what they are biting on!


Thanks for the welcome! I've been keeping tabs on this thread for awhile, just never posted until recently lol. It's an extremely informative thread and I enjoy seeing what people are up to out at CJ. I think I end up fishing there more then anywhere else, and its only a 5 minute drive. I wouldn't expect anyone to give out honey holes tho, I would have to question if it was a joke or not!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Lowell H Turner said:


> In yrs past SEEING 3 13+ lb wallygators come out of the nets along with literally dozens of 10- 12 pders will make a believer out of anyone...


I second that! Been to many of the DNR eye nettings and its just amazing to see the big females coming from the lake. 2 years ago I caught a 10.4lb eye right off the marina breakwalls the day after the DNR netting. I was crappie fishing with a 10ft rod and thought I hooked a channel cat, boy was I surprised when I saw it break the surface, sad to say but it is now hanging on my wall.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> I second that! Been to many of the DNR eye nettings and its just amazing to see the big females coming from the lake. 2 years ago I caught a 10.4lb eye right off the marina breakwalls the day after the DNR netting. I was crappie fishing with a 10ft rod and thought I hooked a channel cat, boy was I surprised when I saw it break the surface, sad to say but it is now hanging on my wall.


The only reason I don't have any hanging from the wall is because they taste so good!!!

It is very informative to see the nettings or shockings...you figure that there are big fish in a lake but then when you actually get to see them, you just get that much more excited by trying to catch one.

Curtis is right...IMHO, they don't get that big by being stupid! That's why it is so challenging to catch one....Man vs Fish!LOL


----------



## fisherFL

What draws the walleye into the nets if they don't eat during the spawn?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Fisherfourlife said:


> What draws the walleye into the nets if they don't eat during the spawn?
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The nets are set in areas where the walleye are most likely to try and spawn.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Can`t remember exactly when, but the biggest wallygator to ever come from CJ weighted 14.7 lbs. Add the "1/10th" ie, 50% chance at least that another fish was at that time under those conditions also in the lake but was never caught leaves a possible 15+ lb fish...approaching Lake Erie class fish easily!


I think the biggest thing helping the Gators now are the number of shad...since we haven't had a major shad kill in such a long time, the Gator have an abundant and stable food source, so they can gorge as much as they want. 
If there was any doubt what they are eating, all you have to do is open their huge bellies, all I found last year in them were shad!
For those of you trying for Gators this year...the last sentence was a KEY statement!

I would love to see this lake get 500,000+ fingerlings each year again...then if you add some more vegetation (that MOTHER NATURE is providing) and some key cover, then CJ would rival it's old self as a GREAT Gator fishery!


----------



## fisherFL

Do you think a perch population could establish itself in CJ with all the walleye? I know there's some in there already but not a big enough population to target


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Do you think a perch population could establish itself in CJ with all the walleye? I know there's some in there already but not a big enough population to target
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Most of us think that it is possible with the addition of more grass, cover, and stable water depths, Mother Nature has shown remarkable things can happen with just a small bit of help....The ODNR does not think it is possible and will not waste their resources.
Even though "The Friends Of CJ" have done wonders HELPING to get the numbers up....SOMEONE will not allow any other "Projects" to help further grow the population that exists!


----------



## chuck71

Who is this SOMEONE? Sounds like they just don't want to be bothered???


----------



## Doctor

A lot of the fish that were started in CJ Brown came from Clark Lake, I remember this as a youngster them draining Clark lake down and transfering the fish to CJ Brown a lot of Walleyes came out of that small lake, anybody else remember the old bait shop that was located at Clark Lake?

My Dad didn't like the fact that they had flooded his beloved Reid Golf course Man he was mad about that, I still remember him being upset because they cut off the roadway from route 4 over to the campgrounds, crossing the old bridge and driving up the hill then down the road that went between the gravel pits, he would look over and say that's where I always play golf Boys and you will one day also, but they ruined his dream, each weekend we would take the same drive from Mechanicsburg to Springfield...........Doc


----------



## Flathead King 06

Doctor said:


> A lot of the fish that were started in CJ Brown came from Clark Lake, I remember this as a youngster them draining Clark lake down and transfering the fish to CJ Brown a lot of Walleyes came out of that small lake, anybody else remember the old bait shop that was located at Clark Lake?


My uncle has told me many stories of Clark Lake in his youth as well as CJ. He said Clark Lake used to be a pretty darn good panfish lake and it even supported pike, which the DNR later came in and took out. He said fishing at CJ was phenomenal before they drained the lake down to put in the marina and it has never bounced back from that in his opinion.

I have fished CJ all my life, especially since buck creek is a hop skip and jump from my parnets, and in my short years I have witnessed a dramatic decrease in the overall fishing quality of the lake. But with recent years efforts things are starting to recover.


----------



## cjpolecat

While we are waiting on reasonable fishing weather, why don't we have a couple of classes on the handling and operation of the now famouse Keitechs. I know a good instructor, and I now deleagate him as Professor of Kietech,. Here Here.
CJP


----------



## Curtis937

yea i know my sisters husband caught a really nice walleye out of cj a few years back...Chip Truitt....so they are in there....and the channels seem to be getting bigger over the past few years also...everything is getting fat on the shad...

anywho...went out today to try some ice fishing with no luck..very windy and cold....not a good start to spring...but oh well it is always nice to get out and fish....

also theres going to be a crappie tourney in cj on may 18th....boat only..


----------



## BlueBoat98

I've sure got a whole lot of standing cedar left. Wish I could find someplace to put it...

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> yea i know my sisters husband caught a really nice walleye out of cj a few years back...Chip Truitt....so they are in there....and the channels seem to be getting bigger over the past few years also...everything is getting fat on the shad...
> 
> anywho...went out today to try some ice fishing with no luck..very windy and cold....not a good start to spring...but oh well it is always nice to get out and fish....
> 
> also theres going to be a crappie tourney in cj on may 18th....boat only..


Chip's Father, Butch, used to work for me...he has BS "a mile long", but was one of the best Chart/Paint/Prep guys, that I've ever had! Because of that I knew Chip and had him do my roof when Ike blew through and gave us all those good trees to put into CJ!
Chip does Great work!


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> While we are waiting on reasonable fishing weather, why don't we have a couple of classes on the handling and operation of the now famouse Keitechs. I know a good instructor, and I now deleagate him as Professor of Kietech,. Here Here.
> CJP


How does that Roland Martin commercial go....oh yea...."Keitech's, you don't work them, they work for you!"
I still have yours in the car for the next time I see you!


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> I've sure got a whole lot of standing cedar left. Wish I could find someplace to put it...
> 
> MC


I can tell you where to put it.......................in the lake!

Maybe I'll just call Channel 7 and see what they think about a group of fishermen wanting to give THEIR time, money, and effort...with no cost to any agency or the taxpayer, to help a fishery for the benefit of everyone, WITH THE BLESSING OF THE ODNR AND COE.....but the PARK MANAGER without ANY logical reasoning...has seen fit to deny any other beneficial projects, until he is out of office!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Maybe I'll just call Channel 7 and see what they think about a group of fishermen wanting to give THEIR time, money, and effort...with no cost to any agency or the taxpayer, to help a fishery for the benefit of everyone, WITH THE BLESSING OF THE ODNR AND COE.....but the PARK MANAGER without ANY logical reasoning...has seen fit to deny any other beneficial projects, until he is out of office!


Seems to me that would be a more interesting story than watching a reporter standing alongside a road with heavy coat, earmuffs, gloves and holding his or her hat on with one hand while holding the mic in the other telling us it's cold and windy on the first day of spring. Geez


----------



## kschupp

Sounds like a wonderful idea to me. Maybe a little public embarrassment over the idiocy of this individual may make a difference. I don't know though. Some people are just too stubborn and STUPID to be allowed to breath our air.


----------



## Shaggy

Sounds like the will is there so I'm confident a way can be found. Once it is count me in again.


----------



## chuck71

I'm in, still have ALOT of that PVC left and I've been saving buckets to "plant" my trees in...


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Sounds like the will is there so I'm confident a way can be found. Once it is count me in again.


I am confident LOL that the individual will take another look at the reasoning behind his decision, realize this is a "win-win" for everyone, change his mind, and contact Debra....before other means are needed to do so!

I made a few calls and actually have a friend that works in the Channel 7 office in Springfield! How about that! Just amazing!


----------



## BITE-ME

Is there still ice on CJ? If yes, is there enough open water for a guy to launch and run his boat?


----------



## Curtis937

BITE-ME said:


> Is there still ice on CJ? If yes, is there enough open water for a guy to launch and run his boat?



there wasnt any ice as of yesterday. there was also two boats out yesterday. but it was very windy too....


----------



## BITE-ME

I appreciate the update Curtis. CJ is a 45 minute drive for me and I would hate to waste the gas, especially at todays price$, only to find out I can't launch the boat.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Anyone braving the possible winter weather conditions this weekend and hitting the lake?


----------



## Curtis937

went out today for a bit no bites but was mostly just trying out some new lures......this weather is crazy....it was 83 deg this time last year....only in ohio


----------



## Curtis937

BITE-ME said:


> I appreciate the update Curtis. CJ is a 45 minute drive for me and I would hate to waste the gas, especially at todays price$, only to find out I can't launch the boat.


no problem and good luck


----------



## Curtis937

my buddy caught this today at the voir...


----------



## Curtis937

Curtis937 said:


> my buddy caught this today at the voir...


he said it was 27" and weighed 7 lbs....


----------



## fisherFL

What's the voir?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyejigger

Fisherfourlife said:


> What's the voir?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


the resivoir cj brown


----------



## Curtis937

Fisherfourlife said:


> What's the voir?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


sorry cj brown


----------



## fisherFL

O ok the reserVOIR sorry I had a brain lapse


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Lowell H Turner said:


> Nice fish! From exactly where, how deep and on what?


all i can tell you is he caught on corn on the bottom....


----------



## fisherFL

Curtis937 said:


> all i can tell you is he caught on corn on the bottom....


Corn?!?!? That's must be some weird walleye


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Fisherfourlife said:


> Corn?!?!? That's must be some weird walleye
> 
> 
> lol yea he was carp fishing...must have just stumbled on to it and it bit.......


----------



## fisherFL

This time last year it was really warm and I'm sure you guys were fishing a lot already, do you think there gonna raise the lake at the same time as usual with this long winter this year?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Happens almost like clockwork every year they fill it up same time and drain it down same time.............Doc


----------



## BlueBoat98

Yup - as you follow the lake level graph over the years you will find that they are compulsive about trying to keep it "on the line." They will close they gates down sometime this week and no later than April 1 with a target of "Summer Pool" of 1012 feet above sea level by May 1. That depends on the rainfall, of course. They will then pull the plug about September 15 and hopefully take it down slowly for a couple of months. Last year they didn't hit 1009 until Dec. 1. 

Interestingly, and maddening, is when it's on the way up and we get a big rain, they will open up and put it back down on the line. I've seen this done even with only a few days to go until it's supposed to be full. On the way down in the fall if there's a rain they will hold it back and then just let it out that much faster when the perceived danger is passed.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> my buddy caught this today at the voir...


Very Nice Fish, tell him Congrats...maybe he's stumbled onto a new way of catching Gators....heck, I have plenty of Corn out by my house, and it's cheaper than Keitechs! LOL


----------



## fished-out

Odd, DNR says it's supposed to be refilled by 4/1/13

Park Amt Drawdown Start - End Refill Start - End Elevation After Drawdown 
Buck Creek 3' 09/15/12 - 11/30/12 03/01/13 - 04/01/13 1,009'


----------



## BlueBoat98

Odd, DNR says it's supposed to be refilled by 4/1/13

Park Amt Drawdown Start - End Refill Start - End Elevation After Drawdown 
Buck Creek 3' 09/15/12 - 11/30/12 03/01/13 - 04/01/13 1,009'[/QUOTE]


Yeah, the drawndown is right but that's not what happens in the spring. They haven't closed them up yet and it takes a good month to fill up. It's the Corps that does it. ODNR doesn't have much of a vote.

http://lrl-apps.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reservoir-plots/cbr.html

MC


----------



## Flathead King 06

Went by the spillway just a few minutes ago and the gates are still pouring out pretty good.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

How deep is that little cove area in the marina on the left of the fueling dock? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> How deep is that little cove area in the marina on the left of the fueling dock?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Basically IMHO, the Marina suffers from MAJOR fishing pressure, HIGH poaching rates, and Christmas tree cover that needs redone with more hardy permanent cover that cannot be pulled up and torn apart!

It is really the only area that many people can get to and use safely. Combine the high pressure with SOME people willing to take every single fish caught, even aquarium fish, it has become a fish nursery at best. 

Most fish have a programmed "course" of how they travel from winter hide-outs to spawning grounds, feeding areas, and areas of safety. They continue to use these "routes" throughout their life and they hardy ever vary off course! Since most of the fish that have the Marina "Programmed" in their "routes" have been taken from the area....very few remain that use it!
WE ALL HAVE SEEN THE DECLINE! Last years catch rate was probably the worst I have ever seen from there.

Hopefully, if we can re-cover the Marina, away from where fishermen can reach, we can rebuild the population enough from the few remaining spawners, that it can sustain itself throughout the year!
IMHO, the cover must be placed in areas that the fish can use, but all the bank fisherman can't reach it...hopefully the boat guys will C&R also, to let the population grow enough to turn it into a viable ecosystem again!

That's the only way I ever see it getting better.....last year alone, inside and outside the Marina, I personally saw 6 Bass from 4-5 lbs taken home (takes anywhere from 6-10 years to get that big in Ohio), Bass SMALLER than a hand and no larger than a hand, baskets of Bluegills and Crappie that would have looked good in my Aquarium and can't have that much meat on them....and MASSIVE littering and human behavior that made me stay away as much as possible. Heck, the State has a ticket writing GOLD-Mine if they would just show up every-once-and-a-while! 

MY FEAR for this year, is that Winter was SOOOO long, that when the weather breaks, ALL OF SPRINGFIELD'S FINEST....will show up all at once, until the spawns are over....can you imagine the trash and the spectacle!


----------



## fisherFL

Well there goes that idea I though it would be a good area because of all the rip rap and it was away from the main marina


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Well there goes that idea I though it would be a good area because of all the rip rap and it was away from the main marina
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
It never hurts to give it a try...and there's always the lake-side rocks!


----------



## Doctor

Rolled out there today about 1 pm the gates are shut down not all the way but they got them down to filling level for now, thought about going out but that cold Northwestern wind would have chilled me down good so will have to wait till next week have to work all weekend.................Doc


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> It never hurts to give it a try...and there's always the lake-side rocks!


Until it worms up a bit more I'm enjoying a little Makers Mark on the rocks,next week putting on a new camper roof then come on 40+ deg lake water !!!!!!!!


----------



## cjbrown

Was that Lowell I seen in the canned corn isle at Meijer?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Basically IMHO, the Marina suffers from MAJOR fishing pressure, HIGH poaching rates, and Christmas tree cover that needs redone with more hardy permanent cover that cannot be pulled up and torn apart!
> 
> It is really the only area that many people can get to and use safely. Combine the high pressure with SOME people willing to take every single fish caught, even aquarium fish, it has become a fish nursery at best.
> 
> Most fish have a programmed "course" of how they travel from winter hide-outs to spawning grounds, feeding areas, and areas of safety. They continue to use these "routes" throughout their life and they hardy ever vary off course! Since most of the fish that have the Marina "Programmed" in their "routes" have been taken from the area....very few remain that use it!
> WE ALL HAVE SEEN THE DECLINE! Last years catch rate was probably the worst I have ever seen from there.
> 
> Hopefully, if we can re-cover the Marina, away from where fishermen can reach, we can rebuild the population enough from the few remaining spawners, that it can sustain itself throughout the year!
> IMHO, the cover must be placed in areas that the fish can use, but all the bank fisherman can't reach it...hopefully the boat guys will C&R also, to let the population grow enough to turn it into a viable ecosystem again!
> 
> That's the only way I ever see it getting better.....last year alone, inside and outside the Marina, I personally saw 6 Bass from 4-5 lbs taken home (takes anywhere from 6-10 years to get that big in Ohio), Bass SMALLER than a hand and no larger than a hand, baskets of Bluegills and Crappie that would have looked good in my Aquarium and can't have that much meat on them....and MASSIVE littering and human behavior that made me stay away as much as possible. Heck, the State has a ticket writing GOLD-Mine if they would just show up every-once-and-a-while!
> 
> MY FEAR for this year, is that Winter was SOOOO long, that when the weather breaks, ALL OF SPRINGFIELD'S FINEST....will show up all at once, until the spawns are over....can you imagine the trash and the spectacle!


You sir are correct in saying last year was horrible inside the marina. When I can't find some decent gills with my boy something's wrong imho. I mean who in the hell wants to go out and catch sardines and put up with all the goobers? I wish I could write tickets cause I'd light them fools up. You know there's gonna be a mad rush on all things outdoors as soon as it warms up.
The cover helps but catching and RELEASING is just as important. The fish need a little bit of time to grow. Replenishing the cover with longer lasting items will be a big step in the right direction. However it'll all be futile if people doesn't release the dinks so they can grow up a little bit. Not rocket science folks duh lol.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Since I'm off for the rest of the week I think I'll try CJ on Friday and Saturday....maybe I can coax a few cold water Gators to eat some corn!
I mainly want to practice with and see the action on the Mad Wags and Salty Core Tubes!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Since I'm off for the rest of the week I think I'll try CJ on Friday and Saturday....maybe I can coax a few cold water Gators to eat some corn!
> I mainly want to practice with and see the action on the Mad Wags and Salty Core Tubes!


Make sure you give us a full report on those Mad Wags. The videos look like awesome action. If you don't mind what colors did you go with? Looks like they used some different color combinations with them.


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> Since I'm off for the rest of the week I think I'll try CJ on Friday and Saturday....maybe I can coax a few cold water Gators to eat some corn!
> I mainly want to practice with and see the action on the Mad Wags and Salty Core Tubes!




haha use a gold hook too....that seems to work best...


----------



## Flathead King 06

I forgot to uplaod a picture of the eye I caught a few years ago after talking about them the other day.

10.4lb and 32" on the dot


----------



## fisherFL

Flathead King 06 said:


> I forgot to uplaod a picture of the eye I caught a few years ago after talking about them the other day.
> 
> 10.4lb and 32" on the dot


What did you catch him on?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Fisherfourlife said:


> What did you catch him on?


I was crappie fishing some of the structure on the outter breakwalls of the marina. I was using a 12' crappie rod and slip cork with minnows... I thought I hooked into a channel cat, but once I saw it break the surface I need what I hooked.


----------



## fisherFL

Flathead King 06 said:


> I was crappie fishing some of the structure on the outter breakwalls of the marina. I was using a 12' crappie rod and slip cork with minnows... I thought I hooked into a channel cat, but once I saw it break the surface I need what I hooked.


Does a long crappie rod like that make fish feel bigger like an ultra light?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

It does... the major reasoning for such a long rod for crappie fishing is the ease of being able to reach those hard to get to places without having to get the boat all that close. I like them for fishing heavy covered areas for crappie in the spring, but they also make great panfish rods in general.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Brent called earlier today and said he fished for a couple of hours around noon and caught 2 walleye and two keeper crappie on Keitech's. The walleye were 17" and 19" so he is eating walleye tonight. I'll let him fill in the details on Monday when he has access to a computer.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Thursday after work and since the Sun was out, decided to hit the flats along the shoreline...I figured it had warmed a few degrees and would have shad moving up to enjoy a nice warm afternoon sunbathing!
Well, things didn't go as planned and I went home after 3 hrs of ZERO bites and a certain PePe Le Pew stench!
Still licking my wounds, I decided to finish some indoor/outdoor work on Friday and wait until Saturday to head back out. I talked to Doc's Son and Grandson who had been out on Friday and the water was a surprising low to upper 40's around the lake!
Since I was skunked on Thursday I decided to try the opposite and fished deep water...after 2 hrs of ZERO bites, I headed to the flats again....within a half hour, I had 2 legal 9.5 inch Crappie and both Gators on a 2.8 inch Fat White swimmer. I was not able to find any holed up Crappie in the depths or shallows.
I watched 4-5 boats hit the same areas and saw only I guy pull a single Crappie from depths I couldn't reach with a 1oz jig.
The fish attractors around the lake were takin' a beating already and a couple guys were up north, saw about 7 boats and sailboats from a class at "The 'Berg"...I pretty much had the bank to myself.


----------



## Intimidator

A few questions have been brought up recently and these are my opinions which are "way open" for discussion...if anyone also has any info to help things out or any opinions of their own please add!

Over the weekend People were finding Crappie at Indian Lake...the surface water temps were the same as CJ...so why aren't the CJ Crappie hitting like IL. One certain person that we all know caught over 120 Crappie and another person had over 200 in a barren 5ft deep hole in which the Crappie were at 2 ft.
My thinking is that at Indian the water is shallow and the mid 40's water temp was from surface to bottom...at CJ it has turned over from winter and with the cold water snow run-off, the water is still colder at the bottom and mid-depths, than at the surface....the only way to really prove this out, is if anyone can sink a temp probe down to 15-20' and see what the temps are!

Another question that has differing views, are if Walleye reproduce at CJ....finally we have some studies that have been done in Minnesota and Wisconsin at natural lakes and Man Made Reservoirs that help to answer that question.................................
It's known that Gators typically spawn either on shallow reefs or migrate up into streams, and sometimes even spawn over lake vegetation.
In the studies conducted, the Gators always selected areas CLOSE to shoreline, in SHALLOW water, and over GRADUAL slopes...on average eggs were laid within 9 feet of the shoreline, and no further than 40 feet from a bank....MOST EGGS WERE IN ABOUT A FOOT OF WATER and NONE WERE FOUND DEEPER THAN IN 3 FEET OF WATER.
Substrates were mostly gravel, with SOME sand and cobble....the more sand the less likely Gators spawned on it!
Reserchers theorized that wave energy kept the eggs clean and oxygenated, and the warmer water reduced hatching time!

One of my favorite sayings is that "Mother Nature will Always Find A Way"!
I guess some Reservoir Gators...Have Found A Way! 
Maybe we need to provide some more cover close to these areas in CJ if we want a larger Gator population!


----------



## glasseyes

Fishing Deer Creek lake Friday and Saturday was finding lot's of crappie at 10'-14' deep, along rocky banks, all day Saturday. caught some a little shallower maybe 8'-9' but most were hitting the jig soon as picked it up after counting down deep. Oh we were fishing from the bank.


----------



## Intimidator

glasseyes said:


> Fishing Deer Creek lake Friday and Saturday was finding lot's of crappie at 10'-14' deep, along rocky banks, all day Saturday. caught some a little shallower maybe 8'-9' but most were hitting the jig soon as picked it up after counting down deep. Oh we were fishing from the bank.


Nice! Congrats on the catch...did ya get any water temps from anyone? That would sure help you to pattern them for the next couple weeks or next year!....any size??


----------



## glasseyes

Have no idea of water temps, just know I've been catching the crappie very deep until this last week and they are moving up at Deer Creek, we get some warmer weather during the day at least , it won't be long at DC that they will be shallow.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> A few questions have been brought up recently and these are my opinions which are "way open" for discussion...if anyone also has any info to help things out or any opinions of their own please add!
> 
> Over the weekend People were finding Crappie at Indian Lake...the surface water temps were the same as CJ...so why aren't the CJ Crappie hitting like IL. One certain person that we all know caught over 120 Crappie and another person had over 200 in a barren 5ft deep hole in which the Crappie were at 2 ft.
> My thinking is that at Indian the water is shallow and the mid 40's water temp was from surface to bottom...at CJ it has turned over from winter and with the cold water snow run-off, the water is still colder at the bottom and mid-depths, than at the surface....the only way to really prove this out, is if anyone can sink a temp probe down to 15-20' and see what the temps are!
> 
> Another question that has differing views, are if Walleye reproduce at CJ....finally we have some studies that have been done in Minnesota and Wisconsin at natural lakes and Man Made Reservoirs that help to answer that question.................................
> It's known that Gators typically spawn either on shallow reefs or migrate up into streams, and sometimes even spawn over lake vegetation.
> In the studies conducted, the Gators always selected areas CLOSE to shoreline, in SHALLOW water, and over GRADUAL slopes...on average eggs were laid within 9 feet of the shoreline, and no further than 40 feet from a bank....MOST EGGS WERE IN ABOUT A FOOT OF WATER and NONE WERE FOUND DEEPER THAN IN 3 FEET OF WATER.
> Substrates were mostly gravel, with SOME sand and cobble....the more sand the less likely Gators spawned on it!
> Reserchers theorized that wave energy kept the eggs clean and oxygenated, and the warmer water reduced hatching time!
> 
> One of my favorite sayings is that "Mother Nature will Always Find A Way"!
> I guess some Reservoir Gators...Have Found A Way!
> Maybe we need to provide some more cover close to these areas in CJ if we want a larger Gator population!


Brent I would say 100 percent that your correct. my probe only goes 6 foot deep so cant help you with 15 to 20 feet. the eggs can sink a little into the gravel bottom making them harder to be picked off by predators and current from spring rain from dragging them off. just my thought not fact. also sand bed can erode quickly or even turn over in rain wind situations


----------



## fished-out

Brent, I can help with the crappie questions, as I've fished all those lakes, having now added CJ to the mix. There are two variables in play. First, the fish being caught at Indian and other very shallow lakes right now are blacks. CJ appears to be mostly whites. Whites stay deeper longer, spawn later, and spawn deeper than whites. Two, blacks are more heavily tied to cover than whites; the latter are roamers and tend to follow baitfish more, while blacks tend to stick to an area and wait it out. Third, Indian is full of canals, cuts, bays, and other protected areas with lots of cover, black bottom areas that heat up later in the day, then cool down at night, and very low visability. The latter is really important--CJ on Saturday had at least 2' visability--which would be almost unheard of in spring at Indian. All these things cause fish to be more shallow on Indian.


----------



## Intimidator

Lets see if I can get BlueBoat fired up...
Hey Mike, if the COE would raise the level of the lake sooner, then the Walleye would go up into the creek to spawn and we'd have our own little Maumee! AND we also would have FULL re-population of the Walleye at CJ! What do you think about that!!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> Brent, I can help with the crappie questions, as I've fished all those lakes, having now added CJ to the mix. There are two variables in play. First, the fish being caught at Indian and other very shallow lakes right now are blacks. CJ appears to be mostly whites. Whites stay deeper longer, spawn later, and spawn deeper than whites. Two, blacks are more heavily tied to cover than whites; the latter are roamers and tend to follow baitfish more, while blacks tend to stick to an area and wait it out. Third, Indian is full of canals, cuts, bays, and other protected areas with lots of cover, black bottom areas that heat up later in the day, then cool down at night, and very low visability. The latter is really important--CJ on Saturday had at least 2' visability--which would be almost unheard of in spring at Indian. All these things cause fish to be more shallow on Indian.



Frank,
Jeff (Crazy4SM) was one of the guys who pounded them at IL.

Hey Jeff, were they white or blacks...I know you took pics so count the dorsal spines!

They guessed that some kind of hatch was going on because there were so many fish stacked up in such a small/open/barren area just feeding!

I'm getting REAL CURIOUS to see how big the BABIES grew over the last year at CJ...I'm hoping this is the year that makes all our work pay off with some HUGE SLABS!


----------



## Intimidator

Been doing ALOT of reading on SHAD also!
ALL of the EXPERTS agree that Gizzard shad will spawn only once a year, in the Spring, and within a few months are too big for Crappie to eat, so they are not a viable food source for Crappie to grow on!

So if that's the case and they spawned last spring and they were too big for Crappie by August or September, then why is the lake polluted STILL with 2-3 inch Gizzard shad. I actually caught 2 half dead ones on Thursday and tried to fish with them to end my skunk!

Again...call me crazy, but in July, August, and September, of the last 3-4 years, there are still thousands of small schools of 1/2 inch to 1 inch shad EVERYWHERE on the surface of CJ....guess they are just a new hybrid of PYGMY shad!LOL

SO, I also guess that the Crappie can't be getting larger because they can only eat for a couple months and then have to live on small bugs and zooplankton which just stabilizes their metabolism....so the CJ Crappie should be stunted again and skinny....man, the 2 I caught Saturday had some nice shoulders on them...must be alot of bugs out now!LOL


----------



## glasseyes

In October behind dam in deep water at Deer creek lake they shad are in schools by the thousands and every thing in the lake is back there feeding on them. I crappie fish there and when I'm not snagging those small 1.5 to 2 inch shad you will catch something for sure, catfish mostly but the WB, LM and crappie are all in there so Deer Creek must have the pygmy shad also in it.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Been doing ALOT of reading on SHAD also!
> ALL of the EXPERTS agree that Gizzard shad will spawn only once a year, in the Spring, and within a few months are too big for Crappie to eat, so they are not a viable food source for Crappie to grow on!


I'm no expert on the shad but have seen enough of them to have to disagree to some extent. With the growth rate of the shad in CJ they have to be spawning more than one time a year because around Sept and into Oct even... you can still find bait balls of shad fry 2" or smaller all around the lake. Given they spawn in the spring, either they spawned really LATE or they are having multiple spawns a year. If you ever go to the marina and find the "black clouds" of fry/fingerling shad you can find all species of fish in CJ. It's amazing to watch predatory fish attach the balls of baitfish. We have watched schools of WB and crappie explode on these each year.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Hey Brent I talked to glasseyes at the marina last winter and told him about OGF and now he's out posted me. You need to get up here Tom and fish with us.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Jeremiah you said a couple of weeks ago that you were going over by Kiser to get a gun if so you may have got it from my Dad.


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> Lets see if I can get BlueBoat fired up...
> Hey Mike, if the COE would raise the level of the lake sooner, then the Walleye would go up into the creek to spawn and we'd have our own little Maumee! AND we also would have FULL re-population of the Walleye at CJ! What do you think about that!!!!LOL



there in the creek now.....not many but a few big ones....i hate that the one side of the north creek is not fishable anymore though.....


----------



## Salmonid

I agree that the shad are spawning more then once a year as most bait fish do, ( Fathead Minnows usually spawn 3 times a year in these parts, and 4 times if we have a long summer and golden shiners spawn 2 times and Bluegills have been known to spawn as many as 3 times in a year) as most serious catfish guys know that shad spawn at least twice and I believe some do 3 times a year, its the same as bluegills where the big spawn for everyone is spring, but then some continue to spawn at later times and repeat, its mother natures way of spreading the spawn out over several weeks like bass and other species to protect the year classes. 

Ive castnetted 1/2" shad in about every month from April to Nov. a vast majoirty of the major spawn class of last years fish are those 34-6" guys now, they will be spawning next month or two. I suppose its possible that they spawn only once a year but if thats true, then the fish seem to do it in waves, becuase there appears to be YOY shad several times through the fishing season. CJ is no different then any other lake in the region and some lakes have a real problem with an over abundance of shad, CJ is nowhere near that range. In lakes with an over abundance, it happens when there is a phenominal shad hatch durrin gteh year and the amount of YOY ( Young of Year) exceeds what the lakes biomass can eat and over the next year the holdovers are now mostly too big to be eaten by the majority of the biomass of predators, in the next 2 years, the shad will grow to large sizes ( up to 18") and are huge proliffic breeders at this point pumping out waaaay more baitfish then can be eaten, this is where a problem aoccurs, so lakes like St Marys, Indian, Loramie, Kiser and Buckeye are total food producing machines. Also note they are shallow lakes with a lot of mud bottoms and sediment/algea growth which helps promote the food source for the shad to live and grow in large numbers. 

I know everyone thinks CJ is loaded with shad but Id say its only "average" from all the lakes Ive been on all across the SW part of the state. Adding the structure is only part of the equation to making a better fishery as all lakes have a maximum biomass that the food chain can support, ( yes, it always starts at the bottom of the chain and works up) now the structure will help with several items to increase the food chain, first is a lot more algea to cling to things making more food available for the shad and microorganisms. Next the structures will help protect baitfish fry and hopefully allow more of them to get to a bigger ( IE Spawning) size.
The structures will also provide the crappies and perch a place to nest and drop eggs which could potentially be a problem if we get a "world class" crappie spawn and those fish crash the cycle by eating 95% of the shad fry and there are not enough of them surviving to adulthood to continue the cycle, this would crash teh entire fishery by adding too many predators to the lakes carrying capacity. Not saying adding structures isnt a good thing, just saying its only a small piece of the puzzle to managing the lakes to there maximum potential, and perhaps this is where the DNR and others who are trying to manage the fishery are at where they are being cautios to not throw too much into the mix too quick so as to not hurt he walleye fishery the state has worked so hard at to make a success. Ok just sayin.. Ill get off my rant for now but its really all fish management 101 and thought Id throw some stuff out there for everyone to chew on ....
Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937

i have a question ive read a few post that talk about cj brown only having walleye....but if you look on the dnr page it shows saugeye as being around 5%....did the state stock those or is that from people putting them in?


----------



## Flathead King 06

> Jeremiah you said a couple of weeks ago that you were going over by Kiser to get a gun if so you may have got it from my Dad.


I picked it up off a guy which looked to be in his 40s... he is a fellow OGF'er 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BlueBoat98

Intimidator said:


> Lets see if I can get BlueBoat fired up...
> Hey Mike, if the COE would raise the level of the lake sooner, then the Walleye would go up into the creek to spawn and we'd have our own little Maumee! AND we also would have FULL re-population of the Walleye at CJ! What do you think about that!!!!LOL



I think that's sure worth a try, Brent, but I'm not sure the water level alone would be enough, even if they would do it. It seems there would have to be pretty massive amounts of rock dropped in the channel up there. Walleye eggs need protection and wouldn't do well in that mostly mud bottom. I don't know enough to make a judgement on whether or not there would be enough current to keep them clean and oxygenated, but that might be an issue as well. It's sometimes pretty slow up there. I wonder if Walleye "home" on a stream like Salmon? If so it would be better to stock them off the bridge in New Moorefield!

So, let's coordinate a few hundred tons of mid-sized rock on a barge and start dropping it! Then we'll see what happens.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Mark
It really helps people understand the fishery when they can read posts like this....helping to put the puzzle together is key to understanding the ecosystem, then we can take care of CJ and enjoy it's long term health!

I wish I could agree with the assumption that the Park Manager has the best interests of CJ in mind with shutting down the Projects....but that's not the case....he has no idea about the fishery, he just got his panties twisted and had to show someone that he has the power!

Do we also need to look at different cover to keep the minnow and other natural baitfish population strong...JIC???




Salmonid said:


> I agree that the shad are spawning more then once a year as most bait fish do, ( Fathead Minnows usually spawn 3 times a year in these parts, and 4 times if we have a long summer and golden shiners spawn 2 times and Bluegills have been known to spawn as many as 3 times in a year) as most serious catfish guys know that shad spawn at least twice and I believe some do 3 times a year, its the same as bluegills where the big spawn for everyone is spring, but then some continue to spawn at later times and repeat, its mother natures way of spreading the spawn out over several weeks like bass and other species to protect the year classes.
> 
> Ive castnetted 1/2" shad in about every month from April to Nov. a vast majoirty of the major spawn class of last years fish are those 34-6" guys now, they will be spawning next month or two. I suppose its possible that they spawn only once a year but if thats true, then the fish seem to do it in waves, becuase there appears to be YOY shad several times through the fishing season. CJ is no different then any other lake in the region and some lakes have a real problem with an over abundance of shad, CJ is nowhere near that range. In lakes with an over abundance, it happens when there is a phenominal shad hatch durrin gteh year and the amount of YOY ( Young of Year) exceeds what the lakes biomass can eat and over the next year the holdovers are now mostly too big to be eaten by the majority of the biomass of predators, in the next 2 years, the shad will grow to large sizes ( up to 18") and are huge proliffic breeders at this point pumping out waaaay more baitfish then can be eaten, this is where a problem aoccurs, so lakes like St Marys, Indian, Loramie, Kiser and Buckeye are total food producing machines. Also note they are shallow lakes with a lot of mud bottoms and sediment/algea growth which helps promote the food source for the shad to live and grow in large numbers.
> 
> I know everyone thinks CJ is loaded with shad but Id say its only "average" from all the lakes Ive been on all across the SW part of the state. Adding the structure is only part of the equation to making a better fishery as all lakes have a maximum biomass that the food chain can support, ( yes, it always starts at the bottom of the chain and works up) now the structure will help with several items to increase the food chain, first is a lot more algea to cling to things making more food available for the shad and microorganisms. Next the structures will help protect baitfish fry and hopefully allow more of them to get to a bigger ( IE Spawning) size.
> The structures will also provide the crappies and perch a place to nest and drop eggs which could potentially be a problem if we get a "world class" crappie spawn and those fish crash the cycle by eating 95% of the shad fry and there are not enough of them surviving to adulthood to continue the cycle, this would crash teh entire fishery by adding too many predators to the lakes carrying capacity. Not saying adding structures isnt a good thing, just saying its only a small piece of the puzzle to managing the lakes to there maximum potential, and perhaps this is where the DNR and others who are trying to manage the fishery are at where they are being cautios to not throw too much into the mix too quick so as to not hurt he walleye fishery the state has worked so hard at to make a success. Ok just sayin.. Ill get off my rant for now but its really all fish management 101 and thought Id throw some stuff out there for everyone to chew on ....
> Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> i have a question ive read a few post that talk about cj brown only having walleye....but if you look on the dnr page it shows saugeye as being around 5%....did the state stock those or is that from people putting them in?


Debra (Gator Queen and ODNR fish biologist) blames people bringing them in....they just don't understand that CJ is a Brood lake and needs a pure strain of DNA to keep it's quota of fingerlings coming. 
I just don't understand people...you have a PURE Bred Gator lake and you want to add a "Mutt"!
I'm also sure it is very hard to tell if a "Mutt" somehow got into the tank with the purebreds!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Know that several persons over the yrs have reported seeing walleyes VERY shallow along the shore line of the Campground Point from just W of the Camper`s Beach in scattered in groups to near the NW most corner. Apparently, in several yrs past there are a few persons who have thought that under unusual but favorable spring time weather and lake conditions that 2 or possibly 3 "natural" spawns may have at least been partially successful. As far as depending on it happening regularly enough to keep the lake stocked, that`s 3 yrs out of 30+...as the lake natually is, ain`t happening...


Due to all of our exploratory hikes over the years when the lake is down...you soon realize that with the studies that are now being conducted, there are ALOT of possible sites that could be Gators spawning areas. 
With just a 3% survival rate (Debra is happy if she gets that) of 225,000 fingerlings stocked each year, some type of spawning is needed to sustain the number of fish caught each year!
Just like the Shad...we all have seen sizes of fish that do not match any "Class" of stocked fish, just think if that could be improved!

Another fish that is not suppose to spawn in CJ is the Channel Kat...Doc's son Larry was out over the weekend and was trying to get bait for the BIG Kitties...he found a huge school of baitfish and tossed in the net...to his surprise IT WAS FULL of little Channel Kitties...he said it took him forever to get them all out of his cast net..."Mother Nature will find a way"!

If Mother Nature continues to rebuild the lost vegetation in the lake, then that will go a long way to really help what the "Friends of CJ" have done also. 
I don't know if CJ can get much better than that!


----------



## Flathead King 06

I came by the spillway yesterday evening after work and it looks as though the control gates are completely shut... wont be long if we start getting those April showers.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Anyone been in the northern part of the lake getting on any WB? They should be starting to stage about now in the northern end of the lake gearing up for the spawn.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Anyone been in the northern part of the lake getting on any WB? They should be starting to stage about now in the northern end of the lake gearing up for the spawn.


Jeremiah
No reports yet...my buddy Pat is normally the first to know....he lives for fresh cold water WB! I'll PM you!

And to your other post...I hope we get some rain...heck they weren't even calling for any in the last 10 day forecast that I saw!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Jeremiah
> No reports yet...my buddy Pat is normally the first to know....he lives for fresh cold water WB! I'll PM you!
> 
> And to your other post...I hope we get some rain...heck they weren't even calling for any in the last 10 day forecast that I saw!


Sounds good... I'm off Friday and was thinking about hitting the lake, but I got a call from a buddy and I think it changed my mind about where to go... seems like the spring crappie bite is picking up in certain places


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Sounds good... I'm off Friday and was thinking about hitting the lake, but I got a call from a buddy and I think it changed my mind about where to go... seems like the spring crappie bite is picking up in certain places


I'm off after today....gonna spend all my time Gator huntin' and seeing what else I may be able to get to bite at CJ...Still no computer at home, but I still have your number and will call if I hear anyone getting on the WB, or if the SLABS start biting!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> I'm off after today....gonna spend all my time Gator huntin' and seeing what else I may be able to get to bite at CJ...Still no computer at home, but I still have your number and will call if I hear anyone getting on the WB, or if the SLABS start biting!


Depending on what I do Friday I may see you around. I will let you know how I do wherever I end up. Thanks for the heads-up too.


----------



## Curtis937

has anybody been up by grant rd lately? wondering if the shad are in there yet? thanks


----------



## Flathead King 06

Curtis937 said:


> has anybody been up by grant rd lately? wondering if the shad are in there yet? thanks


I drive grant rd daily and there isn't even enough water to float a toy boat. All the are in between the islands appears to be swampy still with very little water. Unless you plan on wading mud I would try on the opposite shoreline closer to the mouth of buck creek, but it only has water in the main channel as of last night. Looks like the creek is lacking about 4' to be normal level in the mouth. I usually don't start seeing shad til later part of this month following the WB.

I walked down from the tressel in New Moorefield and the creek is LOW to say the least. The only water at the mouth of buck creek is what's running in the main channel and out into the flats. Typical 4' holes seemed to be ankle deep at best. The gates are now closed over at the spillway so it shouldnt be too long if we get rain soon.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went looking for Brent this morning since Jeff said that he was fishing, no luck. I decided to go it alone and took my waders and waded out waist deep, first cast I reeled to fast for conditions next cast slowed down bumping bottom and BAM fish on. When it was over got my PB SMB 19" about 3 1/2- 4# the only bite I had today but thats ok.


----------



## Salmonid

Rusty, as you know, without pics, it never really happened..LOL

Good job man!!! from CJ or moving waters?

Salmonid


----------



## Tin Guppy

I was fishing in the lake and caught it on a 1/16 pink jig tipped with a 3" keitech. My best smallmouth before this was 2 1/2, my goal this season is to set some new PB as I have not caught a lot of big fish. And yes Mark I do have pictures on my phone, just don't know how to get them on to the site.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Rusty texted me a pic of his smallie and I just figured out how to get it off my text and onto the computer so here it is for all to see.


----------



## phillip

Went out thurs., in Steve's boat,caught 24 crappie in 30 ft. Of water. 
Phil herzog


----------



## phillip

Live minnows on perch spreader

Phil herzog


----------



## socdad

Was that you fishing at the dam, late afternoon?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out this morning for about 45min total between CJ & Old Reid. Caught this one LM at CJ.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tin Guppy

Phillip glad to see you and Steve did some good, I seen you head for the west side was that where you got them?


----------



## Intimidator

Went out Friday morning with Rusty (Tin Guppy) and fished the flats and deep water areas...only managed 2 Crappie on white Keitech's, the wind was not allowing us to reach where we needed to be, but we had fun and ALOT of great conversation! The good news is that at least I managed to avoid the smell of Pepe Le Pew! Both Crappie went over 10 and were THICK, you'll see a pattern in my post! I also told Gup that I felt Sunday would be the day they turned on!
Made it back out Saturday afternoon and evening and picked up 7 more Crappie that were all over 10 inches and they were THICK, biggest was just a tad short of 11...wind was still not cooperating and I couldn't get to where I wanted even though I managed to get these on the edge of the drop-off at the flats, again on white! 
Sunday WAS THE DAY!...
Started at the flats at 6:45am, still throwing a 2.8" white caught 6 nice Crappie and decided to keep them for a mess, then within 15 minutes caught twin 17 inch Gators and then the bite was over...spent another 2 hrs with nothing. Went home cleaned the fish and had breakfast...all the Crappie and Gators were Male so I felt good...I won't keep a Female Gator this early, it's just a personal belief!
The Crappie are FAT and Thick....got some nice steaks off them...same with the Gators!
Decide to go back out at 1:45 and I'm glad I did...fished the DEEP water with the wind at my back. Casted short and nothing...worked all the areas that I could reach with a 1/16 and 1/8 oz jig heads with white...decide to put on a quarter oz and made a Monster cast...BAM, 11 inch SLAB Crappie, another Monster cast with the wind, BAM...10.5 inch, then another, and it died........put on the World Famous Silver Shad and caught fish after fish, ended up catching 32 total but I only kept 23 and then kept the last one (#24) as I was leaving, which made a daily legal limit of 30 slabs that I took home on Sunday. The smallest that I kept went 10.5 and the largest went 12 1/4, a couple were female and they looked like they were going to explode from their shoulders and their bellies...if the daggone things keep eating THEY MAY BE ROUND BY THE TIME SPAWN HITS!
Two things, this was just PURE blind luck...I have no idea what made me put on a quarter oz head to get out even farther where the fish were...PHILLIP was right, they were in DEEP, DEEP, water....AND they were just killing the Keitech's, these were "no doubter" bites, they smashed it....but, when I finally got them in from all the way out there, they felt half frozen, I don't see how they had enough energy to hit and fight like that and were still that cold!
The other thing was that I never caught one while the sun was in...only when the sun was out did they seem to bite!

Boys, the only thing else I can say is that these Crappie are healthy...these have to be the fattest Crappie I have ever seen at CJ, they are heavy, and they finally fight! Jeff and I were talking last night and I'm sure we all can remember before the projects how the Crappie were skinny, stunted runts, that hardly had any fight....between Mother Nature Help and the "Projects", we now have BIG, FAT, SLABS, WITH ATTITUDE!
This week will be great for warming the lake but I'm curious to see if the cold front this coming weekend shuts them down or if the warmer water will kick off the feeding frenzy!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Just finished. 5 hr and guessing about 60-70 crappie on swimbaits from shore. 
All small for the most part, biggest 10.5". BTW, all were released to grow up this summer. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Just finished. 5 hr and guessing about 60-70 crappie on swimbaits from shore.
> All small for the most part, biggest 10.5".
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I love it when you actually prove my findings correct....I guess I'm gonna have to start feeding you some bad info to see what happens!LOL
Maybe the BIG SLABS preferred the sunshine...I guess we'll have to try and prove that one out!


----------



## scooterJ

heck a couple of yrs ago my son caught a 15.5 inch crappie it was big and fat


----------



## scooterJ

and we caught alot of crappie no smaller than 12.5 inches


----------



## scooterJ

heck i didnt bring em home I ALWAYS tgrow the fish back in...except for once last yr 1st time in 20 urs i took fish home..............................


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Scooter...I'm not saying you couldn't get a few SLAB every-once-in-a-while but the MAJORITY of the fish that we were catching BEFORE THE "PROJECTS" STARTED AFTER IKE IN 2007, were undersized and skinny...if you were honest, it was hard to get a nice mess of fish filets due to the lack of shoulders on the fish....now, you can get some nice steaks off of them. Average size of each Crappie has also improved due to the creel and size limits even though some do not want to follow the law...along with more cover and large amounts of different sized shad and other natural baitfish, we now have a very nice fishery....AND IT CAN GET BETTER!

People need to understand that if they C&R a 7-8 inch Crappie, with the amount of food available, that Crappie can easily be next years SLAB, heck, 2 more inches by Fall would not be uncommon. When a Crappie gets that size they can eat larger prey and the number of meals and burning of calories while hunting declines...AND THEY GET EVEN BIGGER!

One of the things that I have never agreed with is that Crappie lakes always have to "Cycle" and decline.....yes, if Mother Nature is not given help a lake WILL cycle, if key ingredients are missing...but if the DNR or fishermen take the time to help Mother Nature where she is lacking....then she can "weather any storm"!

I have watched groups revive lakes and yes you can overdo it, but if you plan is balanced so you provide ingredients for every basic life-form in the "system", then "She" has an easier time regaining balance if something major happens!
That is why stopping the Projects due to "Personal Agendas" is wrong right now...CJ HAS improved...everyone has seen it....BUT, even with all the work that the fishermen have done, there are still several key areas and things that need to be done to ensure that Mother CJ will not "crash" again!
The proof of a "system" breakdown is what has happened in the Marina!


----------



## fshman_165

No offense...but I tend to have a problem with people claiming that prior to the "projects" CJ was full of stunted fish and that slabs were hard to get. Fishing at CJ has always been good..to fantastic... if people took the time to really learn the lake. Slabs were a bit harder to catch for shorebound anglers after early summer had passed, but not impossible, and they were flat out easy to get with a boat (in areas along the creek channel all the way up to the old farmers levy). Learn the lake and you will ALWAYS catch nice fish with plenty of slab sized ones. Now...have the projects helped CJ..you bet..I am seeing many more 10 to 10.5 inch fish than before...which is a very good thing. These 10 inch fish are as thick as the 12 inch fish used to be..so yes...*it has definitely helped*..and will continue to do so *but CJ had a solid population of slabs before the projects*...and will have a better population moving forward.


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> No offense...but I tend to have a problem with people claiming that prior to the "projects" CJ was full of stunted fish and that slabs were hard to get. Fishing at CJ has always been good..to fantastic... if people took the time to really learn the lake. Slabs were a bit harder to catch for shorebound anglers after early summer had passed, but not impossible, and they were flat out easy to get with a boat (in areas along the creek channel all the way up to the old farmers levy). Learn the lake and you will ALWAYS catch nice fish with plenty of slab sized ones. Now...have the projects helped CJ..you bet..I am seeing many more 10 to 10.5 inch fish than before...which is a very good thing. These 10 inch fish are as thick as the 12 inch fish used to be..so yes...*it has definitely helped*..and will continue to do so *but CJ had a solid population of slabs before the projects*...and will have a better population moving forward.


No offense taken...and you do have a valid point...Thanks!

If you look at the majority of the early "Projects", they were to help more of the shoreline issues and areas for bank fishermen. Boat guys Knew what areas held Slabs...but they were few and far between and couldn't be reached by many bank fishermen! CJ also lost alot of natural vegetation and cover with the major drawdowns which put things back.
Bank guys could catch a few nice Slabs during the spawn and then the rest of the year was dead during most peoples normal fishing hours. I'm not saying you couldn't catch fish, but a normal person left frustrated...Remember all of the people calling CJ a "DEAD BOWL"?
If CJ had been left alone, the remainder of the stumps would be gone, the attractors would continue to decay and most of the minimal natural cover for fish would soon be gone. If this would happen, you would have seen population swings and stunted fish due to most of them being open water hunters and burning alot of the calories needed for growth just for survival. Sure, your always going to have areas where fish find what they need, but now we have MANY areas that can grow fish!

What the early "Projects" did was give fish spawning areas and cover for juvenile fish to grow and PROSPER! With the lack of any recent large shad kill, they had food....more cover led to more places for smaller fish to grow, they had plenty of food, THEY GOT SLABBIER...then you add the creel and size limits and more useful cover for all fish, plus multiple baitfish spawns , and you have plenty of food for ALL sizes of fish.... and you have what CJ is today!
The one thing that we did that back-fired, was putting ALOT of cover in bunches, where it was easily accessed by massive amounts of people!
We tried to help and do what we thought was the best, and normal people showed us that they'll fish it until nothing is left!
What we should have done in the Marina and the fish attractors, is put the Majority of the cover away from reach from the bank (IN THE MARINA) and the main poles of the attractors...then scatter other cover closer to the bank, to draw fish closer to the bank and poles, when the population became stable and large! Then you would have a renewing system for the enjoyment of all!
I feel comfortable enough to say now, that I know most of us, most of the time, can find a place, and can catch just as nice Crappie from the Bank as from a boat! The population and size has improved enough that Slabs can now be found over most of the lake...AND FOR CRAPPIE FISHERMEN, THAT IS GREAT!

One thing that everyone needs to know...I was not responsible for starting the Projects and DO NOT deserve ANY of the credit...there was 1 person who STARTED this process of "Projects" and led/organized them from the start...that was Lowell.
I remember talking with him just after Ike hit and we talked about how much hardwood was down and how it would really benefit CJ....next thing I know, he is leading projects (WITH MANY OTHER PEOPLE HELPING) and dumping cover into the lake! Lowell was not able to lead the last one so I stepped in...we put in 364 permanent pieces of cover, some as large as 10'x10'...we also did alittle extra the night before. Then you figure the thousands (Lowell, what's the exact number?) of pieces that the other projects did and you have ALOT of places for fish to grow, fish to hide, fish to hunt, algae to grow, algae for fry and shad to eat, other organisms to hide, grow, and feed....these are thousands of ecosystems that were not there before! THEN YOU HAVE TO FIGURE IN THE "Illegal" Projects...and the lake is full of them! The BIOMASS of the lake has been increased by all of the working ecosystems and we now just have to finish key areas and make sure it is balance and self supporting for any negative condition!
Now with all of the work,from fishermen and Mother nature, PLUS the Creel and size limits, you can catch SLABS....ALL OVER THE LAKE!

Yes, we learned things...but what a turn-around CJ has made!
Now, we need to be able to FINISH what was started and continue to make sure CJ is a healthy fishery for our children and their children!
Good Fishing To All!
Brent


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Thank you, Sir Intimidator, however I will quickly admit several things. Many persons expressed the idea and provided critical effort or support early on, including those guilty parties who for yrs did the "0 dark 30" missions to allow a glimpse of the potential. Add in those " Powers that Be" who even though they INSISTED on making them "public knowledge" much to our own DISAGREEMENT, still were able to make the leap of faith that even just 300 would "improve" the overall situation and within rather tight restrictions allowed us to proceed. By RIGOROUSLY following the "letter" of our `agreement` initially, the door to do more and MORE (addictive, isn`t it ?) remained open AND gradually seeing that they could "trust" us (sort of) those conditions slowly HAVE loosened, allowing us to cover more of the lake. To the MANY hands who helped in any way for any amount of time, carried people or materials, assembled them, loaded or moved or dropped them or even scouted areas, it was YOUR effort too...BTW, the words of Bachman Turner Overdrive come to mind: "Oh, you AIN`T seen nothing yet..."


----------



## yakfish

I think I will be hitting the bank this evening for a couple hours if anyone wants to meet up. I should be there around 5-6pm. I plan to hit the rock wall at the marina. I will be the guy in the blue jeans red shirt and blue baseball hat. Come on over and say "hey" if you see me out there. It would be nice to meet some fellow OGF'ers out on the water!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Would take you up on the offer but I think I'm headed to Clark Lake on the boat.


----------



## Intimidator

Hit the deep water at CJ at 1:45 today and fished until 3:30...even though the wind was BRUTAL, I was able to take home 27 Crappie. Most were 10.5 but I had 3 that were just over 11 and 2 that were just over 12 inches.

I was still using a 1/4oz jig head with the Silver Shad, I actually needed more weight and added a "Cajun Willie Special" (Beatle Spin) to get out where the fish were.
Unlike Jeff, I couldn't catch anything in closer to the bank because of the weight I was using. All of mine came from Monster casts in-between wind gusts. Again, these were no-doubter bites...they slammed the swimmer and then fought to the bank! They are still half froze and the filets should be just as nice...after I finish here and start cleaning, I'll check what they've been eating!


----------



## Intimidator

yakfish said:


> I think I will be hitting the bank this evening for a couple hours if anyone wants to meet up. I should be there around 5-6pm. I plan to hit the rock wall at the marina. I will be the guy in the blue jeans red shirt and blue baseball hat. Come on over and say "hey" if you see me out there. It would be nice to meet some fellow OGF'ers out on the water!


Dale and I will come back out and say Hi, look for a Silver and White '12 Camaro.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Would take you up on the offer but I think I'm headed to Clark Lake on the boat.


There were actually 6-7 boats out at CJ..2 guys were PERFECTLY drift socking for Gators. Another boat was anchored by Whisky Isle.
The Jonboat on the North campground bank might be productive.


----------



## yakfish

Finally had a chance to get out and fish this evening for the first time this year. Got to the lake at around 5:30 and stayed until about 7:30. Caught nothing but wind the whole time I was there. I through a few color combos of jigs and twister tails but nothing seemed to interest the fish. I did get a chance to meet Brent and Dale. It's always good to meet fellow OGF"ers! It was just nice to finally get a line wet after too many months of cabin fever. Next step is to get the 2013 skunk off my back!


----------



## scooterJ

heck i dont even EAT fish i just LOve catching them and the only thing i would eat would be walleye ..................but thats if someone ELSE cleans the FISH lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## scooterJ

and cooks em


----------



## Intimidator

yakfish said:


> Finally had a chance to get out and fish this evening for the first time this year. Got to the lake at around 5:30 and stayed until about 7:30. Caught nothing but wind the whole time I was there. I through a few color combos of jigs and twister tails but nothing seemed to interest the fish. I did get a chance to meet Brent and Dale. It's always good to meet fellow OGF"ers! It was just nice to finally get a line wet after too many months of cabin fever. Next step is to get the 2013 skunk off my back!


Nice meeting you Yak!

Dale and I went out to eat a Burger by the lake and before we made it over to Yak saw my buddy Pat....he was on the outside of the Marina and as we walked over he had a familiar STENCH about him! 
I told him what was going on and where he could go to rid himself of Pepe Le Pew....after he relieved me of all the Silver Shad 2" and 3" swimmers that I had, he headed off for deep water!
He did say that the only thing he had seen being caught and TAKEN HOME in his 3 hrs in the Marina were some aquarium fish! 
Yak found the same issues inside the Marina that we have been talking about, he was actually on the last area that we supplemented with C-trees and they are totally gone...he was dragging the bottom and there was nothing left in the area at all!
One of the other issues in the Marina is the number of people still fishing off the docks...I'm sorry, but on April 1st people are not suppose to be fishing off the docks, some already have their boats out in their spaces and people are still getting out on the docks with the boats and docks without boats...If I had a boat out there, I wouldn't be real happy!
Very few trash cans are out and the idiots have the rocks littered already with NEW trash...its to the point that I even hate going to the Marina anymore...It's that sad....IT'S TOO BAD THAT PARK MANAGEMENT (Virgil) CAN'T PUT MORE ENERGY INTO KEEPING THE MARINA NICE AND LETTING "THE FRIENDS" BUILD UP THAT FISHERY AGAIN, INSTEAD OF WASTING THAT ENERGY ON A PETTY LITTLE POWER PLAY! LOL 
JUST WAIT until Springfield's finest start going to his office and complaining that they can't even catch and take home aquarium fish anymore!


----------



## h2owolf

Intimidator,

Nice meeting you today, that wind was horrendous, 
sorry I couldn;t hold boat & talk longer, 
maybe next time.

How did you end up doing?

I caught around 15 with 8 keepers, all returned.


----------



## golive

Got my slip today so hopefully that will mean more time on the lake this year. No more going to get the boat launch the boat park the truck, go back to the truck to get what I forgot. Just start it up and go.


----------



## Intimidator

h2owolf said:


> Intimidator,
> 
> Nice meeting you today, that wind was horrendous,
> sorry I couldn;t hold boat & talk longer,
> maybe next time.
> 
> How did you end up doing?
> 
> I caught around 15 with 8 keepers, all returned.



It was nice talking to a seriously dedicated fisherman! ANYONE who puts up with and fishes in conditions like that, is just plain "Nuts"!
As you know I had a terrible time trying to reach the fish from there...I moved down alittle farther after the one I caught while you were there and managed to catch 12 more dinks from closer around the rocks. I just couldn't "Reach" the Slabs!
Hopefully sometime you can get back up when there is no wind and I can show you around!
Good Fishing!
Brent


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> Got my slip today so hopefully that will mean more time on the lake this year. No more going to get the boat launch the boat park the truck, go back to the truck to get what I forgot. Just start it up and go.


Congrats....you know sometimes when people get "Locked In" to a permanent dock, strange things tend to happen!LOL Sometimes you will see people fishing off their boat while it is still sitting at the dock...for the life of me I can't seem to figure out why fish would be attracted to a certain dock...you would almost believe that something was put down there to attract fish!LOL
Just another thing that makes you think....huh! (lightbulb going off)


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Which we as per the former "agreement" we all strongly discourage...why do I suddenly smell something burning?


Just sayin'....That was just an observation, showing that new cover "Projects" may attract fish back to the DEAD BAY!!! 
Of course maybe they have plans on turning the Marina into a waterpark or something else to make money for the State....Then maybe they'll put a concrete sidewalk all around the lake and make it possible for older or handicapped bank fishermen to fish, instead of just the Marina...Heck, they may even get ambitious and finish a perfectly good boat ramp up in the North so people would have easy access to it....Just Sayin'!


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> Which we as per the former "agreement" we all strongly discourage...why do I suddenly smell something burning?


Look down Lowell, look down. I think you dropped the fire out of your cigerete
CJP


----------



## Doctor

Drove out today thought that the creek would be full but it was bearly running in hope the rain gets it going tonight, hope to spend some time on the lake this weekend bring on the wind and rain.............Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Doc, I am hoping for the same thing on Sunday, I think were ( Me and Ryan) gonna hit Acton lake since we have stunk up the whole spring season so far.. I consider it my Home lake and if I cant find any kitties there, I might sell everything I own, I cant remember what its like to catch a fish....I hope the warm rain will turn and flush that colder water out and turn on some fish, sooner or later they will have to leave there wintering homes...LOL

Good luck my friend, Ill look forward to a positive report!

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Doc, I am hoping for the same thing on Sunday, I think were ( Me and Ryan) gonna hit Acton lake since we have stunk up the whole spring season so far.. I consider it my Home lake and if I cant find any kitties there, I might sell everything I own, I cant remember what its like to catch a fish....I hope the warm rain will turn and flush that colder water out and turn on some fish, sooner or later they will have to leave there wintering homes...LOL
> 
> Good luck my friend, Ill look forward to a positive report!
> 
> Salmonid


Hey Mark, I'll take you Kittie stuff for Dale, now that Doc is taking him out every weekend, he'll need equipment A
Also...If you just need to catch some fish, I can give you my "Honey Hole" for some Crappie! Don't worry, I'll take care of ya!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Drove out today thought that the creek would be full but it was bearly running in hope the rain gets it going tonight, hope to spend some time on the lake this weekend bring on the wind and rain.............Doc


Both of my rain gauges showed 3 inches this morning....I live South of town and Ramar is in my back yard!
I also heard that North of the lake got TOO MUCH water...I truely feel sorry for them but CJ will benefit!
See ya this weekend!


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff went out yesterday and caught 36 again in deep water with Keitech swimmers...he managed to hit it perfectly between storms and he said the wind COMPLETELY died, he said it was eerie because the wind was pounding the lake and all of a sudden it just stopped...When he called I looked on the Radar and we figured he had about 1 to 1 1/2 hrs before he got blasted again...guess he was lucky enough to take advantage of the "Eye" before the storm!


----------



## scooterJ

so i take it that the fish are finally hitting?????????????????????? and still wouldnt eat anything out of lake ..i just love fishing and releasing oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh yeahhh


----------



## scooterJ

heck im hoping the walleyes r hitting


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> so i take it that the fish are finally hitting?????????????????????? and still wouldnt eat anything out of lake ..i just love fishing and releasing oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh yeahhh


Just had my yearly check-up...at age 52, all systems are "GO", no health issues, never had any, still have all my teeth and hair, no skin cancer, prostrate is good, everything is functioning like a 20 y/o, etc, etc.....Been eating fish out of CJ since it was open....even though The Good Lord may take me tomorrow, it won't be from eating fish out of CJ! 

Fish are biting in certain areas, the warm rain water will hopefully start the process of moving them closer to the spawning pattern!


----------



## Doctor

Arrived at CJ at Noon wind was crankin saw white caps, had bait so went back and picked up Josh he is camping this weekend, main lake was 52 degrees North end was 55 degrees big mud line from the creek but we only got three bites in two hours fishing and no hookups so packed it in after two hours of getting pounded by the wind, I figured the fish would have been on fire.....Wrong.................Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Bummer Doc, i would have figured the same.. Of course I been thinking that all Spring so far so it shows how much i know....LOL 

Glad you got out, we're hitting Acton tomorrow, will post results, good or bad...

Salmonid


----------



## Bossman302

Hope to get out at CJ tomorrow, hoping for some action!


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Just had my yearly check-up...at age 52, all systems are "GO", no health issues, never had any, still have all my teeth and hair, no skin cancer, prostrate is good, everything is functioning like a 20 y/o, etc, etc.....Been eating fish out of CJ since it was open....even though The Good Lord may take me tomorrow, it won't be from eating fish out of CJ!
> 
> Fish are biting in certain areas, the warm rain water will hopefully start the process of moving them closer to the spawning pattern!


Just remember Brent that they can't fix ugly and all will be good,that is something I accepted a long time ago.


----------



## Doctor

Totaly different day today, started just past the roadway at the campgrounds and drifted towards Goose island wind dead out of the North got into a bunch of 8 inch white Bass, Man they just tore up my baits, so pulled off of them the wind shifted blowing from the East and I anchored in front of Goose Island and tore them up under bobbers nothing Big 3# largest but everyone of them wanted a slow drift the bobber was the key and they are hunkered down in the mud there bellys are black, mud up on there backs, I forgot how much fun it is to see those bobbers ripping underneath the water, Jaws all over what a blast, also I ran out of bait fished from noon till 3 too lazy to throw the castnet so packed it up to come home watched the Masters and rolled the backyard, North temps were at 55 main lake at 53 lots of boats on the water saw CJ Brown catching Crappies, well his wife was swinging them in when I rolled up near him................Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Totaly different day today, started just past the roadway at the campgrounds and drifted towards Goose island wind dead out of the North got into a bunch of 8 inch white Bass, Man they just tore up my baits, so pulled off of them the wind shifted blowing from the East and I anchored in front of Goose Island and tore them up under bobbers nothing Big 3# largest but everyone of them wanted a slow drift the bobber was the key and they are hunkered down in the mud there bellys are black, mud up on there backs, I forgot how much fun it is to see those bobbers ripping underneath the water, Jaws all over what a blast, also I ran out of bait fished from noon till 3 too lazy to throw the castnet so packed it up to come home watched the Masters and rolled the backyard, North temps were at 55 main lake at 53 lots of boats on the water saw CJ Brown catching Crappies, well his wife was swinging them in when I rolled up near him................Doc


Congrats Doc....how's the water level?


----------



## cyberfox2200

I am not kidding people are trout fishing with surf poles. And huge catfish bobbers down here at clark lake.lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish

Got off work early today! Heading to the lake to meet with a friend and Hopfully get into some crappies. I think,we are going to start around the boat ramp,area. I'm driving a silver Nissan pathfinder with a ladder on the roof. Be getting there around 2pm if you feel like stopping by to say hi. I'll be wearing a brown pair of pants and a black shirt.


----------



## yakfish

Just finished fishing this afternoon. Met up with a friend and crappie fished for a few hours. We stuck around the boat ramp and managed about 8 that were all around 7-9 inches. Did get one keeper that went just shy of 11 inches. He'll be my supper tonight.


----------



## firecat

Its still probably 3 feet low I would say. All the rocks around the campground point were still visible.


----------



## fishdealer04

Myself and a buddy of mine made it out today to try and catch some channels. We managed 4 today and had 3 or so come off the hook on the way to the boat. Got pretty windy in the afternoon and my friends boat motor started to act up so we headed back to the ramp. First time out on CJ this year and it was nice being back out there.


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> I am not kidding people are trout fishing with surf poles. And huge catfish bobbers down here at clark lake.lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Amazing!


----------



## Flathead King 06

cyberfox2200 said:


> I am not kidding people are trout fishing with surf poles. And huge catfish bobbers down here at clark lake.lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was out on the lake saturday and we were dodging them... it takes all kinds to make the world go round


----------



## Intimidator

firecat said:


> Its still probably 3 feet low I would say. All the rocks around the campground point were still visible.


I took off work alittle early yesterday 10:00am til 1pm and headed out for deep water...Man, with the wind and clouds it just didn't work out well, so I moved to a flat and only managed 2 Crappie in all that time. I had to work hard for them and actually started to get a whiff of Pepe Le Pew until I moved to the other side!

Went home and came back at 6pm with totrally different results...guess having the sun come out made the difference...ended up with another limit of delicious Slabs from deep water areas. The Crappie ranged from 10 to 12 inches and ALL of them were just full of SHAD, one of the 12 inchers had a 4+" shad starting to digest...the shad was 4 inches and missing the tail!

With all that rain the lake is still way down...hopefully we get alot more over the next couple days and it quickly fills and can settle down before everything starts spawning!


----------



## Intimidator

Oh Yes!
Just so everyone knows...we have a New Park Manager at CJ!
Our last one WAS PROMOTED?? for doing such a great job and he took the promotion...best wishes to him!

An e-mail has been sent to Debra (Gator Queen) to see if we can continue the Cover Projects!


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> Oh Yes!
> Just so everyone knows...we have a New Park Manager at CJ!
> Our last one WAS PROMOTED?? for doing such a great job and he took the promotion...best wishes to him!
> 
> An e-mail has been sent to Debra (Gator Queen) to see if we can continue the Cover Projects!


 . Enough said!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> In all fairness, Virgil Goodwine literally was the deciding factor to our ever even getting started, and he did see the Park improve overall, even with a shrinking budget and labor force. WITHOUT him 'going to bat" for us at the State level, we would have had to do it at night, in bad weather...I for 1 wish him continued success.


IMHO, he gets a "Gold Star" for saying the word YES and ALLOWING a group of fishermen to do all the work and spend their time and money to help improve and better a STATE fishery, that he was responsible for!

I sat and watched as he berated and bullied Mike and Kathy 2 times in the restaurant....first of all, why in the heck would you treat people like that, and in front of customers???
I saw the aftermath when he left her in a mess with the restaurant and bathrooms, the poor woman was almost in tears. 
And then my dealings with him...I wasn't about to put up with any of his crap!
I judge people by their character, their word, their deeds, and how they treat people....he didn't rate very high in my humble opinion!


----------



## Intimidator

Another inch and a half of rain in both rain guages this morning....Mother CJ should be receiving ALOT of warm water rushing in!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Just what we need! Next couple weeks should be the start of the annual WB season as long as mother nature prevails and continues to dump rain on us. Creek still lacks about 3ft of being normal level as of yesterday evening before the rain overnight.

Just curious- how many of the folks out here at local members of the Simon Kenton Strutters NWFT Chapter? I know this probably isnt the correct place to ask, but figured right now I'm going to find alot of people viewing this thread.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Just what we need! Next couple weeks should be the start of the annual WB season as long as mother nature prevails and continues to dump rain on us. Creek still lacks about 3ft of being normal level as of yesterday evening before the rain overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff (Crazy4SM) is out there now...he said the gates are still closed and just a trickle is coming out of the dam...they are allowing it to fill!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Good deal! Wont be long now with all the rain still in the forecast, just as long as they don't open the flood gates to let any out...


----------



## catmando

Does anyone know of a good area to put a canoe in the shalow end of CJ? Looking at google earth it looks like I can access an area off Temple St., but don't know if i'll get towed???


----------



## Flathead King 06

Nope thats a good spot... there is a parking lot there amd a pretty good path all the way to the lake. My parents are just up the street at the corner of temple and moorefield, so quite familiar with the area... any questions pm me

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando

Thanks King, It's been years since I fished that area and thought it may be a good area for the canoe.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BlueBoat98

The lake is now just over 20 inches below Summer Pool as of today. That's VERTICAL inches - the horizontal distance can look like a lot more. The rains this week have helped a lot but it's 9.6 inches below where it "should be" at this point. They won't open the gates until it's up to summer pool UNLESS it somehow goes over 1012 before May 1st. In that case they will pull the plug and take it back down to the "Sacred Line." Heaven forbid that it be an inch high at any point in time.

http://lrl-apps.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reservoir-plots/cbr.html

See you out there - probably this weekend.

MC


----------



## chuck71

Flathead King 06 said:


> Just what we need! Next couple weeks should be the start of the annual WB season as long as mother nature prevails and continues to dump rain on us. Creek still lacks about 3ft of being normal level as of yesterday evening before the rain overnight.
> 
> Just curious- how many of the folks out here at local members of the Simon Kenton Strutters NWFT Chapter? I know this probably isnt the correct place to ask, but figured right now I'm going to find alot of people viewing this thread.


I'm a member. They are a great group of guys. I would be a member of the committee if I wasn't involved with a DU chapter that has their event a couple weeks before the NWTF guys. Did you win any goodies at the banquet?


----------



## Flathead King 06

Nothing fancy but good general raffle... I'm a committee member for the chapter and really enjoy it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Thought since the sun was out, I'd hit the flats last night and then hook up with SpfldBassGuy for some Bass fishing!
Got out around 4:30 and tried a couple flats...nothing!
Went to one that had a reachable drop-off and managed to make it all the way out and caught 2 Crappie...a guy that was down from me saw what I was doing and put on something heavier and started casting farther out and letting it drop and started catching them also! Sea gulls started circling and dropping into the water out where we could reach...I thought for sure we had hit the "GOLD Mine" but after 2-3 birds got a shad, they just left and so did my hope of the first "Flat Feeding Massacre" of the year!

By that time Steve called and I met him at Bass Cove...we fished until after 7 without a Bass...Steve managed to avoid "The Smell" with a Crappie, but on the night, I ended up loosing more jigs (5) than caught fish (2). It always seems to happen like that when Steve and I fish together most times....heck, we end up talking, laughing, and catching up, more than we fish!
Good Times shared with good friends!

After Steve left, I saw my buddy Pat and his daughter Ashley...they were on the flats looking for Smallies and weren't having any luck! Seems like everything has moved from the deep water but are still hanging on the 15 foot drop-offs! 
After we laughed and joked for awhile Ashley hopped into the drivers seat of Pat's truck...almost brought tears to my eyes seeing her drive him around...looked like "Driving Mr Daisy"...it won't be long and she'll be changing his "depends" also!

The water really looked good at mid-lake...it wasn't dark or muddy at all!
Like Mike said it's still down close to 2 foot but you can tell that it is rising...still haven't seen any crawdads yet but have seen some aquarium bluegills swimming around close to shore! NO WB YET!
Good Fishing To All!
Brent


----------



## chuck71

Flathead, you are lucky to work with the group of guys on that committee. Kirby as well as many others work their tails off to put on a great event, and great chapter for that matter. I was fortunate enough to bring home the Golden Boy and a couple other things. 


Fishing, I hope to blow off work this afternoon and make today my first day fishing this year out on CJ. I sure hope I get no surprises here at the office!


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Flathead, you are lucky to work with the group of guys on that committee. Kirby as well as many others work their tails off to put on a great event, and great chapter for that matter. I was fortunate enough to bring home the Golden Boy and a couple other things.
> 
> 
> Fishing, I hope to blow off work this afternoon and make today my first day fishing this year out on CJ. I sure hope I get no surprises here at the office!


Good Luck....catch a few for me!
I have to mow today before the storms hit or I'll be baling!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

catmando - if you want to put in on the east side of the lake further south inside the no wake area there is access at the trail head between campground spots 15 & 16. This time of year I just park my truck in empty camping spots (barely anybody in the campground). I never have any problems leaving my truck in the campground close by. I can paddle and fish the entire north end from my kayak no problem.


----------



## Flathead King 06

chuck71 said:


> Flathead, you are lucky to work with the group of guys on that committee. Kirby as well as many others work their tails off to put on a great event, and great chapter for that matter. I was fortunate enough to bring home the Golden Boy and a couple other things.


Yea they are a heck of a group! I've known Eric's father in law for a long time and wasn't until a couple years ago I figured out I worked with his daughter... so things finally came full circle and here I am present day as a committee member. Congrats on that Golden Boy, I actually walked you back to Sharon night of the banquet to get paper worked filled out then.


----------



## frostymug56

catmando said:


> Does anyone know of a good area to put a canoe in the shalow end of CJ? Looking at google earth it looks like I can access an area off Temple St., but don't know if i'll get towed???


stoped yesterday to check it out, as it is my fav. for catfishing. water is still WAY down. walked out to the big island, for those that know the area. creek was just barely flowing. ended up pickin up alot of tackel, love free sinkers.lol i just hope they keep the gates closed, i gots ta have some fresh catfish. think i'll take the grandsons down this weekend & give it a try. i'll post a update after.


----------



## Intimidator

frostymug56 said:


> stoped yesterday to check it out, as it is my fav. for catfishing. water is still WAY down. walked out to the big island, for those that know the area. creek was just barely flowing. ended up pickin up alot of tackel, love free sinkers.lol i just hope they keep the gates closed, i gots ta have some fresh catfish. think i'll take the grandsons down this weekend & give it a try. i'll post a update after.


Thanks for the update from the N end! 
I haven't been up there since it was iced over!

I've seen a few boats heading up there but we haven't had many reports if the other fish besides WB are heading shallow for the warmth!
You would think with all the rain up North that MORE water would be rolling into the lake....Ohio must be even drier than we thought!


----------



## Flathead King 06

The creek is coming up, just not as fast as expected from the recent rain fall amounts. We will need at least a weeks worth of good soaking rains to get where we want.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Fish-N-Fool said:


> catmando - if you want to put in on the east side of the lake further south inside the no wake area there is access at the trail head between campground spots 15 & 16. This time of year I just park my truck in empty camping spots (barely anybody in the campground). I never have any problems leaving my truck in the campground close by. I can paddle and fish the entire north end from my kayak no problem.


Also easy lake access from rt 4 just sw of the temple street access (about 1 mile) its the old road bed... quite a walk back to the lake from the parking lot there but its a gravel road. Another access spot is off grant rd. Again, the park has closed it off to vehicles but you are able to walk to the waters edge (200 yds tops) easy dirt path walking.


----------



## spfldbassguy

If catching a dinky crappie will keep me from smelling skunky then I'll take it everytime lol. First crappie I've caught all year and also lost my first jig for 2013 at CJ.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chuck71

FHK, nice to meet you... kinda lol. 

Didn't make it out yesterday. Realized my trolling motor battery wasn't charged and with the winds I wasn't going to go without it. This weekend I'll make it happen.


----------



## Intimidator

Come On!
A FEW people that have been out haven't even checked to see if their boat runs...seen 3 already that couldn't get them started and had another guy ask me if I could give him a jump....I asked him how he thought I was gonna get my Camaro down into the water??? 






chuck71 said:


> FHK, nice to meet you... kinda lol.
> 
> Didn't make it out yesterday. Realized my trolling motor battery wasn't charged and with the winds I wasn't going to go without it. This weekend I'll make it happen.


----------



## h2owolf

Brent,

Haven't been back since I met you on the rocks, are the crappies still out in channel?
If the wind ever dies down I may come back up & look you up for that tour.
Do you have a boat also?, or you can go with me.

Tom


----------



## Curtis937

frostymug56 said:


> stoped yesterday to check it out, as it is my fav. for catfishing. water is still WAY down. walked out to the big island, for those that know the area. creek was just barely flowing. ended up pickin up alot of tackel, love free sinkers.lol i just hope they keep the gates closed, i gots ta have some fresh catfish. think i'll take the grandsons down this weekend & give it a try. i'll post a update after.




i love that island this time of year..great spot for some nice channels....plus right before the water starts to come up theres huge shad back there right up on the bank....


----------



## Intimidator

h2owolf said:


> Brent,
> 
> Haven't been back since I met you on the rocks, are the crappies still out in channel?
> If the wind ever dies down I may come back up & look you up for that tour.
> Do you have a boat also?, or you can go with me.
> 
> Tom


They're starting to move out of the Winter pattern...the males are starting to stage and are sitting on the 15 foot drop-offs or cover near the spawning areas.
Water temp WAS 55 degrees...Bad thing is the lake is still way down...with all this rain, the ground must have been VERY VERY dry still because the level was still down over 2 feet yesterday...plus they dumped water all weekend!
I have no idea why they did this, unless they had a 'Yak convention downtown.

Was very close to buying another boat...BEFORE THE DIVORCE...things happened (Most of the household items were STOLEN while I was at work and they all had to be replaced, so Dale and I could cook, clean, relax, etc! The boat is now an after-thought!

Give me some warning before you come up and I'll try to give you that tour!


----------



## Tin Guppy

So Brent are you going to put a hitch on the camero? Sorry I did not make it down yesterday.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> So Brent are you going to put a hitch on the camero? Sorry I did not make it down yesterday.


No...it'll be awhile before I can even think about getting a boat again...even though I have ALOT of room in the Garage for one!

Dale and I went out yesterday for about 15 minutes...we didn't dress for as cold as it was out there...the wind was blowing hard out of the E and NE and we dang near froze! So we left and went out for dinner and a movie!

Pat was out with a buddy who's boat wouldn't run after he spent about 2 grand on it...Tony was visible PO's! They left also.
Isn't there a good Boat mechanic around???? 
It seems like when you buy a new boat as soon as you need the first tuneup...your screwed...along with your boat!

We saw a HUGE Crappie floating by the MBR...this thing looked to be 16-17 inches, maybe larger....BUT it's tail was completely cut off at the base of the body...looked to be a fresh kill! The daggone thing HAD 4 inch thick ribeyes hanging off both sides...such a shame!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

***Not fishing related*** But maybe helpful for someone!!!

EVEN though EVERYTHING else worked out....this cost me BIG $$ and ALOT of anxiety for Dale.

If you ever face a divorce and the significant other moves out or you boot them out...change the locks, codes, garage door openers, etc, right away! A contempt charge will normally be dismissed and cost you 250 bucks...this is ALOT cheaper than replacing most of your household goods that were not PRE-MARITIAL items.
They will tell you it is not legal BUT TO DO IT ANYWAY! I failed to follow my attorneys advice and it cost me $$$.
We had an agreement through the court on what the ex could take and I thought that was good enough! I thought we would set a time for her to get "Her" stuff.......
Needless to say, one day while I was at work, her "True" colors came out and instead of 1 page of items that was agreed on...if it was small enough to carry or get out through the door, it was GONE! 
And even though my neighbor saw the thieves and called me...I did not arrive home soon enough to "see it" and I lost the items, because I didn't view the thieves and did nothing to "prevent the theft" if I thought it was possible it might happen! I almost came unglued when the judge told me this!

Moral of the story...If you get the Best Attorney Money can buy...listen to them....A DIVORCE is ONE of the ONLY times you DO NOT WANT TO BE NICE AND TRY TO DO THE RIGHT THING....IT WILL COME BACK TO HAUNT YOU!!


----------



## fished-out

It WAS COLD on Saturday. Fished a crappie tournament on Buckeye Lake and came out of the hotel in the morning to find 1/4" of snow in the boat!


----------



## cyberfox2200

well go figure.. there keeping 6 inch crappie from the marina again. my god theres nothing to eat on those little #$# minnows. I complain about this all the time but it makes me fire mad. like I could hit someone mad. WHYYYYYYY


----------



## h2owolf

Brent,

I was there yesterday also in a friends boat, & it was cold with that wind!!!

I just found a problem with my boat, not sure what all is involved, or how long it will take to fix or how much it will cost!!
Trying to get appointment to take it in on Thursday to have mechanic look at it & determine problem & cost.
I will make it up there & take you out.


----------



## crappiehunter13

Anyone got any tips for how to weed out the little crappie at the marina. I was there sunday and couldnt get anything bigger then 8-3/4 im heading out in the morning real early and would love to bring home dinner


----------



## Intimidator

crappiehunter13 said:


> Anyone got any tips for how to weed out the little crappie at the marina. I was there sunday and couldnt get anything bigger then 8-3/4 im heading out in the morning real early and would love to bring home dinner


Unless Big Crappie move into the Marina during the spawn, that is about your only chance of getting one anytime soon!
The Marina is TOO PRESSURED and there just is no replenishment of fish....people continue to take small aquarium fish and no one bothers to do anything about it!
I understand that the Marina is the ONLY area that can be accessed by anyone for fishing and that it is easy to fish for the young, elderly, and the disabled...the area is just not large enough to support all of the "TAKING" of fish that is going on!
Fishing at CJ was just an after thought by the State when it was built...no consideration was given to bank fishermen and the State's fish management skills were severely lacking! The Marina was the only spot they made Bank fishing "Friendly"!

Other than HOPEFULLY during the Spawns...you will not find many larger fish at all...Most of the main cover which was mainly Christmas trees, is now gone, fish that had the Marina imprinted as part of their "routes" are gone, most fish that survived the hatches and are still too small to spawn are gone, and the PRESSURE grows larger every year!

You also have people who either on purpose or by accidental lack of knowledge are killing the Small Marina fish.
People think that they have to use MICRO hooks and baits to catch fish, all this does is allow a fish to deeply engulf the hooks which causes severe trauma and will lead to death!
These small fish this year...WILL BE YOUR KEEPERS NEXT YEAR! 
I use 3-4 inch swimbaits for Crappie and catch plenty of fish, I also use #1 or 1/0 sickle hooks for Crappie and I can't remember the last time I had a deep hook in a fish.

When fishing season starts for real after the "Free Fishing Day", go look in the Marina and see how many small Crappie and fish are floating dead or are being taken home! 
I watched and turned a guy in, for smashing about 75 Small Crappie on the rocks a couple of years ago, just because he was pissed because he couldn't catch any large ones....I also watched 2 guys cleaning small fish on the sidewalk and throwing the carcasses in the water so they wouldn't get caught taking small fish, even though it is illegal to clean them on the lake or in the Marina...these are just some of the reasons that the Marina is pretty much a "Dead Zone" for most of the year!
Add the fact that there is not alot of law enforcement going on and the problems continue to grow!

My best advice is find another area you can access along the Main lake...you'll save yourself time, money, and aggravation!


----------



## Curtis937

crappiehunter13 said:


> Anyone got any tips for how to weed out the little crappie at the marina. I was there sunday and couldnt get anything bigger then 8-3/4 im heading out in the morning real early and would love to bring home dinner


there are plenty of places to bank fish from at cj...some are harder to get too....but i would suggest taking some hikes around the lake....


----------



## Curtis937

ok so ive always wondered why is there a boat dock on the north end of the lake with no access road to it? and why does it have a parking lot? did it used to be open?


----------



## Flathead King 06

I believe at one point it was to be used but never truely came into play. Nice spot to catfish from. There is a lane from grant rd to reach this area, but it's a pretty good hike in especially with fishing gear and bait.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> I believe at one point it was to be used but never truely came into play. Nice spot to catfish from. There is a lane from grant rd to reach this area, but it's a pretty good hike in especially with fishing gear and bait.


We hike down the lane from the basketball court at the campgrounds, it's a nice "easy" hike...if they just put some gravel down you could take a truck back to the boat ramp and set in a small boat or yak from there...but that would P/O the horse riders who add nothing to the Park coffers....Just Sayin'!


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff and Guppy were out most of the day yesterday and the bite was slow for the hours put in...Jeff fished for almost 8 hrs and caught 71 mostly smaller Crappie...Trust me that is a VERY slow day for him! The fish just weren't anywhere he expected and they could never really find schools, mainly single fish in SOME mid-depth areas.

Water temp was reversed...50 degrees in the North and 53 in the South!

I went out with my buddy Pat last night and we found the same slow bite...we never could get more than 1 at a time in each spot!

SOMEWHERE in 15 to 20 feet of water ARE MILLIONS OF FISH!LOL
Who will find them first???


----------



## Flathead King 06

There was originally a driving lane that comes in from Grant Rd where the "horseman's trail" area is. The park has blocked this to keep people from driving back by using telephone poles and a gate. And it is an easy walk down a mowed path right to the lot. If only the park would keep up on things already in place it would make it so much easier on people who actually use the lake. I for one would love to see a north end ramp "re-opened" or put in so smaller boat owners dont have to use the main ramp. I have a 14' jon boat and a 7hp motor. Would be so much easier to put in from a ramp than carrying my boat to the creek! I used to be able to use the access road on grant rd (duck hunter access) but then "springtuckians" decided to use the lane as a dirt track and mud bog and now the park closed it off. There can be nothing nice unless it's taken care of, but come on people... either get more help to watch over the park or make a concrete ramp open to the public for the north end where it can't be destroyed.


----------



## Curtis937

yea i fish there every once in awhile....it just seems like a nice boat ramp and parking area to be closed off and so far away from the road....just always seemed really strange to me....would be great for small boats and kayaks to put in....


----------



## Flathead King 06

Curtis937 said:


> yea i fish there every once in awhile....it just seems like a nice boat ramp and parking area to be closed off and so far away from the road....just always seemed really strange to me....would be great for small boats and kayaks to put in....


AGREE 100%!!! I wish the park would reopen this area as it would definitely be great for boats under 15' to launched from, but in all honesty I believe they won't/don't as it would be impossible to keep tabs on what goes and comes from the lake as this ramp would not have to be accessed from "inside" the park. Not that they would ever routinely check on it, but it would be nice to have something closer to the north end for smaller boats.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Jeff and I did a little roaming around yesterday and went up in the north end and the no wake markers are 500' past the railroad tressel.


----------



## fshman_165

The stellar park managment left them out all winter a few years ago..the Ice pushed them back. They used the 2 furthest west as the new line a few years back. We need to contact them and complain..they need to be moved back to their original position...running east to west from the campground/road point....or we can go out at night and move them back ourselves


----------



## fshman_165

I know where they are at....caught well over a hundred yesterday and more the day before...with many fish in the 8 to 10 ft range.. also got 4 gators from 18 inches to just shy of 22 inches..they were even closer to shore..


----------



## High Def

As soon as you pull into the Horsemans area.Look to your right, there's a trail, that goes around to the mowed path your talking about. Once you get on that trail, follow it til you get to that open field, then turn left. That open field is on the other side of that gate. You can drive all the way back to that boat ramp/ dock. Ive fit my Chevy Trailblazer on that path. I fish back in there every so often, but I like that north side access off of st rt 4, across the street from that cemetery. I've caught some nice cats over there, when the water level is normal.Had a few snap my line, before I could even get a chance to set the hook!


----------



## Flathead King 06

High Def said:


> As soon as you pull into the Horsemans area.Look to your right, there's a trail, that goes around to the mowed path your talking about. Once you get on that trail, follow it til you get to that open field, then turn left. That open field is on the other side of that gate. You can drive all the way back to that boat ramp/ dock. Ive fit my Chevy Trailblazer on that path. I fish back in there every so often, but I like that north side access off of st rt 4, across the street from that cemetery. I've caught some nice cats over there, when the water level is normal.Had a few snap my line, before I could even get a chance to set the hook!


You better not get caught driving back there... actions like yours is what gets access closed off for the rest of us

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## High Def

I drove back by there maybe 3 years ago. I park up by the gate and walk back. I don't break any of the rules there. The one time I did drive back there, I wasn't fishing.


----------



## Curtis937

High Def said:


> I drove back by there maybe 3 years ago. I park up by the gate and walk back. I don't break any of the rules there. The one time I did drive back there, I wasn't fishing.


yea a few years ago you could drive your truck down the access roads and what not...now its probably a felony....i dont understand why they dont try to do more to stop the idiots instead of just closing places off....ill loan them my nice game cam that takes pics at night with no flash to watch the grounds and if someone does something stupid they have pics and can press charges.....


----------



## High Def

Yeah, but they have those horse trails. And I could see someone driving back there, and maybe hitting a horse or someone walking. Especially at night. They should increase patrols at night to get the people who ruin it for everybody else. I usually bring a trash bag to pick someone elses trash. A porta john in the back would be nice too.


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> I know where they are at....caught well over a hundred yesterday and more the day before...with many fish in the 8 to 10 ft range.. also got 4 gators from 18 inches to just shy of 22 inches..they were even closer to shore..


VERY NICE! Congrats on the find!
We haven't been able to locate them from the bank since the water has warmed alittle! I figure they're starting to stage and I can't reach them yet with the wind!
The only ones we can get close to the bank are "dinks"!


----------



## Intimidator

High Def said:


> They should increase patrols at night to get the people who ruin it for everybody else. I usually bring a trash bag to pick someone elses trash. A porta john in the back would be nice too.



I really have a hard time understanding things...I pay more and more taxes but the State says the have less and less money to spend....yet they could put on Temporary Rangers to make more money by writing tickets, but they don't and just let things get more and more out of hand.
They tell us to keep our parks beautiful but provide no trash cans...they say they have no one to empty them...heck, you have an entire work force of unemployed etc that needs a "kick start" back into the "World Of Employment"! I'm sorry if that's mean to make you work for your money...I have to and they're not any better than me!
I can't understand not having "common sense"...I can't understand not knowing the difference between right and wrong...and if you have neither, then I have no use for you! THIS GOES FOR EVERYONE EXCEPT KIDS...at least there's still hope for them!
Why in the name of heaven, would you bring an entire picnic lunch for a family of 12, and after your finished eating, just leave the trash lay!
I'M SORRY, BUT YOUR GENETIC CODE NEEDS TO BE STOPPED BEFORE YOU CAN REPRODUCE AGAIN, then their spawn must be placed with people who can properly guide them to adulthood!
If you don't have the basic understanding of right and wrong, a work ethic, helping your fellow man or Mother Nature, etc, etc, etc...then IMHO you are breathing up good air, wasting natural resources, and food, that the rest of us can use!
NOW I FEEL BETTER...SORRY, I"M JUST PREPARING MYSELF FOR THE UPCOMING "FREE FISHING WEEKEND"!LOL


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> I really have a hard time understanding things...I pay more and more taxes but the State says the have less and less money to spend....yet they could put on Temporary Rangers to make more money by writing tickets, but they don't and just let things get more and more out of hand.
> They tell us to keep our parks beautiful but provide no trash cans...they say they have no one to empty them...heck, you have an entire work force of unemployed etc that needs a "kick start" back into the "World Of Employment"! I'm sorry if that's mean to make you work for your money...I have to and they're not any better than me!
> I can't understand not having "common sense"...I can't understand not knowing the difference between right and wrong...and if you have neither, then I have no use for you! THIS GOES FOR EVERYONE EXCEPT KIDS...at least there's still hope for them!
> Why in the name of heaven, would you bring an entire picnic lunch for a family of 12, and after your finished eating, just leave the trash lay!
> I'M SORRY, BUT YOUR GENETIC CODE NEEDS TO BE STOPPED BEFORE YOU CAN REPRODUCE AGAIN, then their spawn must be placed with people who can properly guide them to adulthood!
> If you don't have the basic understanding of right and wrong, a work ethic, helping your fellow man or Mother Nature, etc, etc, etc...then IMHO you are breathing up good air, wasting natural resources, and food, that the rest of us can use!
> NOW I FEEL BETTER...SORRY, I"M JUST PREPARING MYSELF FOR THE UPCOMING "FREE FISHING WEEKEND"!LOL


Let's see...if we didn't feed and house these people crime would go up. And speaking of crime, what would be wrong with our jailbirds doing this work? Common sense? This country is losing it!!!


----------



## Flathead King 06

With all this talk of common sense and cleaning up... maybe would should host a "Friends of CJ- Clean up day" get all of our people to pick one day soon and just go to town of picking things up and cleaning the area. I don't know where we stand currently with the park mgt on any future cover projects, but this could be our ticket in the right direction. 

Yea I can't honestly say I would want to spend my weekend picking up after everyone else, but no one else is going to do it except for those who really care, so why not make an event or day of it?


----------



## Flathead King 06

On another note... hit the mouth of buck creek last night and water is still WAY DOWN!!! We need at least 2ft of water to be close to normal level. The crazies are starting to come out of the wood works for the WB run... no fish yet, but man that isnt stopping them. I walked down and there were already 5 vehicles in the parking lot on temple st. Once the water level rises it won't be long!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> On another note... hit the mouth of buck creek last night and water is still WAY DOWN!!! We need at least 2ft of water to be close to normal level. The crazies are starting to come out of the wood works for the WB run... no fish yet, but man that isnt stopping them. I walked down and there were already 5 vehicles in the parking lot on temple st. Once the water level rises it won't be long!


I just think the ground is so dry that we don't have much run-off right now...heck with all the rain we had, CJ wasn't even muddy from mid lake south.
We might have to look at a cleanup after the "Outdoor Party" on the Free Fishing weekend...last year, it was utterly disgusting and amazing!
I normally take a bag of trash home with me every time I'm in the Marina...I have only fished there 1 time this year...I guess I'm just becoming "anti social"!
Don't forget...CJ is now under New Management!


----------



## BryanZg

fshman_165 said:


> I know where they are at....caught well over a hundred yesterday and more the day before...with many fish in the 8 to 10 ft range.. also got 4 gators from 18 inches to just shy of 22 inches..they were even closer to shore..


I'm taking my Dad out Friday. Point me in the right direction fshman_165.


----------



## Curtis937

Flathead King 06 said:


> With all this talk of common sense and cleaning up... maybe would should host a "Friends of CJ- Clean up day" get all of our people to pick one day soon and just go to town of picking things up and cleaning the area. I don't know where we stand currently with the park mgt on any future cover projects, but this could be our ticket in the right direction.
> 
> Yea I can't honestly say I would want to spend my weekend picking up after everyone else, but no one else is going to do it except for those who really care, so why not make an event or day of it?


yea id go out and help clean up the trash.....


----------



## High Def

I'd help pick up trash, my kids would also help. Sounds like a positive thing.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Seems like we just need a date and time. Even if this doesn't get us anywhere with the new mgt, it's still a positive for the entire area. We could all meet somewhere around the park and then head out. Bring your own grocery sacks to fill with trash, heck we could even all fish afterwards.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Seems like we just need a date and time. Even if this doesn't get us anywhere with the new mgt, it's still a positive for the entire area. We could all meet somewhere around the park and then head out. Bring your own grocery sacks to fill with trash, heck we could even all fish afterwards.


THE WEEKEND AFTER The FREE FISHING WEEKEND on MAY 4th and 5th...then it would do the most good!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> THE WEEKEND AFTER The FREE FISHING WEEKEND on MAY 4th and 5th...then it would do the most good!


Well how does everyone feel about *May 11th at 9:00am *we meet at the marina and can decide which areas need most work. Everyone remember to bring your grocery sacks. I can bring several large bags to help contain the smaller bags of trash.


----------



## Curtis937

Flathead King 06 said:


> Well how does everyone feel about *May 11th at 9:00am *we meet at the marina and can decide which areas need most work. Everyone remember to bring your grocery sacks. I can bring several large bags to help contain the smaller bags of trash.


yea i could do that weekend....i have a large dumpster at my apartment i could use to throw away a few of the large trash bags also....

most of us consider it our "home" lake so it would be nice to give back to it....it would also be nice to have a meet and greet...


----------



## Flathead King 06

Lowell H Turner said:


> Maint guys would give everyone who showed up 1 bag apiece...couldn`t hurt to ask them...


You have some contact info for who I need to talk to and ask?


----------



## High Def

Sounds good I'll be there with my trash bags.


----------



## Medicman619

This is my first post on this site, BUT I have been reading it on a weekly if not daily basis. I live in London and CJ Brown and Deer Creek are the closest lakes to me. I would be willing to come out on the 11th and help clean up! Also, I will let our local Boy Scout troop know about this. As a former Scoutmaster, the boys in the troop are always looking for service hours. Somebody might want to notify the Springfield troops out there. Lets spread the word!


----------



## Bossman302

I will be out there for that on the 11th, I fish CJ all the time in the warmer months so it will be nice to give back a little bit!


----------



## cyberfox2200

count me in


----------



## firecat

Not sure If I can make it or not. I will most likely be fishing a tournament on the ohio river. If I'm not fishing I should be there.

Larry


----------



## glasseyes

I know most here don't fish for the WB, but would any of you know if they have started up Buck creek yet. ? I live an hr. away and a couple times a season I will come up. Speaking of trash I have never seen such a mess as the creek banks there close to lake going maybe just a half mile up the creek. That first bridge where people park, they leave trash, smells like they clean their fish there and the banks are just horrible. I know I've taken several hundred yrds. of fishing line out of there from just a couple spots in one day, very sad indeed. On one side there is a preserve of some type that has signs posted for no fishing and I have seen guys standing by these signs fishing. Seems like there is just no respect for anything any more. Now I really don't want to be judgmental but a lot of those people I'm talking about that I have seen doing some of this are Asian, I mean a lot of them. One of the reasons I don't come up that often is the area looks more like a dump than a good place to fish . At least a year or two ago it did.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> BTW, if the Park Maint won`t 'come off" with the trash bags, the COE very likely will. Bad thing is we`ll have to fill out 1 "man-hr" sheet, but we might use that to our advantage...(evil laughter sound effect)


I have LARGE 3 Mil Contractor bags, that way they don't bust and you have to pick it up all over again...I'll try to meet with the New Manager and see where they would like all the trash afterwards or if we need to dispose of it also!


----------



## Intimidator

The water level is still down almost 2 feet and they cannot get into the creek yet, I went up yesterday and was surprised how low and muddy it was!






glasseyes said:


> I know most here don't fish for the WB, but would any of you know if they have started up Buck creek yet. ? I live an hr. away and a couple times a season I will come up.


----------



## Flathead King 06

glasseyes said:


> I know most here don't fish for the WB, but would any of you know if they have started up Buck creek yet. ? I live an hr. away and a couple times a season I will come up.


My parents live a stone's throw away from the creek... I have been going down every evening for the past week and have only managed about a dozen dink WB. I mean between 3-7 inches... no bigger jacks or females yet. And as Intimidator said we are lacking 2-3ft of water!!! You are able to walk out to the first couple islands still without going knee deep. If we would get some water, fish would start moving, but until that happens the infamous WB run may still be a few weeks


----------



## glasseyes

thanks for the info, guess i'll have to watch the weather closer.


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> I have LARGE 3 Mil Contractor bags, that way they don't bust and you have to pick it up all over again...I'll try to meet with the New Manager and see where they would like all the trash afterwards or if we need to dispose of it also!


Received a message from the park manager Mark Hoffhines about up coming events at the parks he now manages(sent to those who stayed at cabins/campgrounds I think). I think if it's going to help the overall park/lake he will consider it and from what has done and what is talked about here it looks how could one say no.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Received a message from the park manager Mark Hoffhines about up coming events at the parks he now manages(sent to those who stayed at cabins/campgrounds I think). I think if it's going to help the overall park/lake he will consider it and from what has done and what is talked about here it looks how could one say no.


Hey Paul,
PM me his e-mail and I'll try to set something up, so we can talk about all of this and get his input!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> There are dumpsters at various points in the Park and on the COE side...work your "magic" on him/ them...BTW Fritz said he might put in a "guest appearance"!



As far as I'm concerned, Fritz is the Honorary Foreman of any Project. Just his presence at any event is enough...he's earned that respect!


----------



## cjpolecat

Thanks Folks for the compliments, all appreciated. I'd like to make a motion that we make this clean-up an annual event. For this years event, when established time & date, there will be a Gift Certificate for a Tee Shirt (CJ WOLFPACK) for the biggest trash picker 2013. The judge will be announced later. This is to prevent any bribery. (All fishermen, mushroom, deer, squirrel hunters, are alike.) If the good Lord's willing, and the Creek don't rise, I'll see ya there.
CJP..


PS. All spelling is Phonics, don't have a spell checker


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Hey Paul,
> PM me his e-mail and I'll try to set something up, so we can talk about all of this and get his input!


Brent it's been sent,hope to be on the lake in a few day as my camper repair is almost completed (over 3 weeks).


----------



## frostymug56

me & a bud went down to the backside at 9:30. fished till 12:30,,nothing. moved to the cove @ cemetary, fished till 2:30. caught 2 small chanels. had some small DINKS & that was it. it is coming up SLOWLY.


----------



## cyberfox2200

hit the lake at 1130am went to the north end at about where the no wake starts water temp was 55 then quickly rose to 58. water depth was 16 foot fish were marking at 9 to 12 feet. huge schools no takers. I threw everything I had at em. ended up catching a few dinks so at least no skunk


----------



## Flathead King 06

Hit the mouth of buck creek tonight... water has risen about 6 inches.. slowly filling... no whitebass

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

thanks Brent and Pat had a great time fishing with you guys today. thanks for the Keitechs brent I now have some on order. Ill be back on the water after doc appointment on Monday hopefully the fish will be turned on by then.


----------



## High Def

I might go out Monday or Tuesday, hoping to catch some crappies. Anybody know what there biting on? I'm thinking of using minnow with a slip bobber, or jigging.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was out yesterday for the first time. Mostly playing with my new Terrova (which is awesome!) and tweaking the fishfinders but also did some jigging with minnows. Found Crappies on my third stop. They were pretty lethargic and biting light but I like that. Got a dozen - six were 10 - 11 inches. All went back for another day. Water temp at 21 inches deep was about 52 - 54 degrees. I'm out of town next weekend but after that I'll be there every weekend through July.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Fished Friday after work and it was slow...started catching dinks everywhere, couldn't reach the staging slabs. Water temp was 56!

Fished Saturday with Pat and later met up with CyberFox, I was schooling Pat again on the art of Crappie fishing....then the most unexpected thing happened...I went cold, didn't catch another fish...and Pat started remembering all the Keitech tips that I had taught him!LOL
He actually started cheating and put on a 2" Keitech so he could catch dinks...and he did, dink after dink after dink!
When it was all over he dinked me to death!.....What another humbling experience...the chatter was deafening!

Cyberfox's first Keitech fish was a NICE Slab...I'm sure this is just the beginning for him!
It was great to meet and talk with him and he listened and put to practice what Pat and I were telling him, when he finally got things down and relaxed....there it was!! 
He's another great guy and a welcome addition to "The Pack"...Hopefully he can come out for the Meet and Greets/cleanup/and Projects.

Talked with Fritz(CJ Polecat) and his beautiful wife...they were headed in to see Mrs Krabs and get a Krabby Pattie!
The Burgers are still GREAT!
Also saw Chuck and his family...they were checking out some of the beautiful re-forestation work that was done last year! I pointed out to Chuck that he Goose hunting needs to improve this year or there will be no space left to bank fish around CJ!

Water was still down about a foot...AND RISING!...IT SHOULD BE ON...THIS WEEK! AND THE FISHING!

Talked to Debra Walters (ODNR Head Fish Biologist for the SW district) THE GATOR QUEEN...she said they were very successful "Gator Pickin" this year...they week done EARLY and finished in a single week!
They had success in Berlin, Mosquito, and the Maumee, and it WAS earlier than expected, most missed out!
Her 2 Best Bass Lakes are again Acton and Rocky...BUT, they have not shocked CJ in the last 3 years, it will be on the 3 yr rotation next year and she'll be able to see how our work is doing! SHE ALSO GAVE HER BLESSING TO WHATEVER I CAN PULL OFF!
I will be out today trying to meet with the rest of the Parties to get their blessings for THE UPCOMING PROJECTS!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Good heads up Brent. I hit a local lake and the crappie fishing is on fire! Also managed to get down to the mouth of buck creek and the water is rising pretty quickly! We are still lacking quite a bit of water, but at least it is rising. Will let everyone know when I head back down tonight to check out the WB bite.


----------



## Shaggy

So what are the prevailing thoughts on the next project? Repopulate the areas that have rotted away with more permanent stuff or go another direction?


----------



## [email protected]

I hit the Lake about 8 but a blown fuse delayed me until about 9. Fished 9A-12P. Most of the action was between 9 and 11. Caught about 20 scattered crappie in 18-24 FOW vertical jigging. Ended up with 10 keepers, the biggest a little over 14". I fished shallow <10' for an hour without a bite.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> So what are the prevailing thoughts on the next project? Repopulate the areas that have rotted away with more permanent stuff or go another direction?


IF POSSIBLE....we will TRY to do both!
There are just a couple key areas left, that need re-done with permanent cover....and I'm sure everyone has another good area that they think cover would help.

If we get the OK...We will do this one even QUIETER than the last! No mention of dates or times will be published on here...it will be all done by PM's or the Meet N' Greet!

First things First!


----------



## Lottimus

Sunday was my first day out for the year. We got into several heavy showers and some pretty swift wind. The water temp was 54.8. The bite was slow. I used jigs tipped with wax worms and my partner used minnies. We drifted all day and managed to catch 26. Of those 12 were keepers at 11+". Our best came in 18 FOW. Most were suspended at 13-16. A cold and wet day......but a good day.


----------



## cajun willie

Fished Sat from 10-12, caught 12 crappie, they were in 18-20 FOW suspended at about 14-17. 10 of them came from the same hole/spot. Had to fish slow, would have loved to fished vertical but wind wouldn't allow it. Mostly dinks, nothing over 11. Temp was 53-55.


----------



## Intimidator

Got this crappie fishing today'

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Brent, that almost looks like a saugeye with those patches on the back. Might just be the picture. Congratulations

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cajun willie

Nice fish dude.


----------



## Lottimus

How do you all post your pics. I haven't been able to make it happen. I would like to post some catches during the fishing season also. Any help would be great. I'm not very efficient with technology so please help. Thanx


----------



## Doctor

Nice Gator Brent, Lynn and I spent 5 hours Mushroom hunting CJ today, never found a 1, bummer so I'm going fishing in the morning then we are going to go mushroomin later in the day, I'm better at fishing than finding them Morels, tough when your half blind.............Doc


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Got this crappie fishing today'
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I lip my crappie when I land them,bet you didn't that one.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Long time no post, I've been gone a while and slowly getting back into things. I went shroom hunting today and didn't find any and then went fishing at the creek, had a couple bites but didn't land any. Might take tomorrow off to see how the fishing is in the morning and then hit the woods since the sun will be out in full force, or it should be. 

I'm willing to help out with dropping cover this year again, I'm off every Monday depending on when you guys plan it, and I don't have drill weekend in June at all, but might be going up to Alpena for a week for AT.

Nice eye Brent! What did it measure?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> Got this crappie fishing today'
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice gator, nice to see you actually catch something other than a rock lmao.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

another good day at the lake between Brent, Dale, Pat, Pats Daughter and myself we caught around 50 mostly dinks but there were some 10 to 11 inchers caught. Dales first one of the day was closer to twelve. thanks mother CJ. Keitechs rock !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h2owolf

BRENT,

NICE CRAPPIE!!!
DID YOU CATCH ANY OTHER ONES???, 
THAT LOOK FLATTER & WHITISH IN COLOR lol!


----------



## Intimidator

Let a buddy do it! I was out with Daniel (Cyberfox) and he did it...my phone (Galaxy S4) should be in today or tomorrow and then I have to "Learn" also!LOL Man, that should be fun for whoever is lucky enough to teach me!!!





Lottimus said:


> How do you all post your pics. I haven't been able to make it happen. I would like to post some catches during the fishing season also. Any help would be great. I'm not very efficient with technology so please help. Thanx


----------



## Intimidator

Gator went 20 inches on the nose...very good eater!
The White Keitech must have been it's first meal because it's belly was totally empty and shriveled up...but man did it ever have FAT stored up around the belly....I LOVE dark cloudy days!LOL

Fished with Daniel early in the morning also and we caught a few dinks and I grabbed a Crabby Pattie and went to see the new Park Manager who was out and Chris from the COE who was training...so I went home to get Dale.

We all met back at our spot around 4:30 and the "Fun" began...The spawn is on, all of the fish we caught had missing or torn up tails...even the females and they were losing eggs in the basket!

It was so cool at one time....I had 4 "DISCIPLES OF THE SWIMBAIT" tearing up Crappies around the area, while the rest of the world was trying to figure out what we were doing! That is a great feeling just knowing that people you have helped out or have trained (Dale), payed enough attention and are having that kind of success!
THE BAD PART OF IT....Dale, Daniel, Ashley, and Pat were also kickin' my butt as I watched them! I did make a valiant comeback to at least tie Dale for the lead, but he ended up winning by 2 fish! 
The Crappie are also needing food...only a couple had stuff in their bellies, but it was old and unrecognizable. We ended up taking 17 home to clean.

Mayfly larva "shells" are showing up around the rocks and I saw my first crawdad, the lake is "awake"! Had a couple "Old Dogs" tell me the water temp was 65...I couldn't confirm it... BUT IF IT IS...THE SPAWN WILL BE OVER AT 70 DEGREES!
Good fishing to all!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Brent,

Sorry didn't get out last night man... found my way to the creek... not a ton of action, but a few fish. Water clarity was minimal- less than 4", creek is almost at normal level, still lacking about 8" but is still coming up.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Lottimus said:


> How do you all post your pics. I haven't been able to make it happen. I would like to post some catches during the fishing season also. Any help would be great. I'm not very efficient with technology so please help. Thanx


Easiest way would be to creat a photobucket account and upload your photos to that site. Once they are uploaded you can copy the IMG link to the photo and use that in your posts. If not you can upload your pictures to the OGF photo gallery and they "attach" them to the post. If you need further help just let me know. 

Also I believe if you look around on some of the main forums there is a "sticky" posted on how to upload pictures


----------



## glasseyes

Flathead King 06 said:


> Brent,
> 
> Sorry didn't get out last night man... found my way to the creek... not a ton of action, but a few fish. Water clarity was minimal- less than 4", creek is almost at normal level, still lacking about 8" but is still coming up.


thanks for the update.


----------



## Intimidator

Jeremiah is right, CJ was still down about a foot, Daniel and I notice it when we were in the Marina! 
The Gator also surprised me more than normal...daggone thing fought like a Bass, I actually thought I had a nice Bass...then when it came out of the water like a Smallie, me and the "Old Dogs" in the boat were really surprised!

Dale also got a nice 'Gill last night on a 3 inch swimmer and a #1 hook...thing musta been hungry also...it had everything in its mouth!


----------



## kschupp

Lowell H Turner said:


> Would still like to even do 2 block/ brick piles...chosen cunningly . Location, location, location...


I still have about 30 concrete blocks.


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> my phone (Galaxy S4) should be in today or tomorrow and then I have to "Learn" also!LOL Man, that should be fun for whoever is lucky enough to teach me!!!


 Brent, with your "sure footedness" and luck with electronics, you better get a waterproof case, or shrink wrap it or something .


----------



## Lottimus

Thanks for the reply FlatHeadKing. What you explained makes sense to me! Thanks again!


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Brent, with your "sure footedness" and luck with electronics, you better get a waterproof case, or shrink wrap it or something .


I will be paying the BIG $$$ for an Otterbox!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Otterboxes are nice but still not waterproof! Need to get you a "dry bag" just for your phone while out fishing... dont know the countless times mine has saved my phone while creek fishing.

Not stylish at all, but I would rather look half retarded with it around my neck than a total dumba$$ with a water logged smarphone... just sayin'


----------



## glasseyes

there is a water proof otterbox, I have one, and it works


----------



## Flathead King 06

glasseyes said:


> there is a water proof otterbox, I have one, and it works


Maybe should have been a bit more clear in my post... there is not a waterproof otterbox for the Galaxy S4- only "waterproof" cases they provide is the armor series for the GS3, iphone 5, and iphone 4/4s... so unles the GS4 is same exact dimensions, looks like ther is no waterproof otterbox case for his phone... currently


----------



## glasseyes

Flathead King 06 said:


> Maybe should have been a bit more clear in my post... there is not a waterproof otterbox for the Galaxy S4- only "waterproof" cases they provide is the armor series for the GS3, iphone 5, and iphone 4/4s... so unles the GS4 is same exact dimensions, looks like ther is no waterproof otterbox case for his phone... currently


yes I have iphone 5


----------



## Flathead King 06

Very nice cases... you see them more often than any other brand on the most popular of the smartphones. Too much for my blood though... dont see paying upwards of $100.00 for a phone case, yes it does protect a phone, but who actually needs practically a computer in their pocket at all times. 

I have a smartphone through Cincinnati Wireless, I HATE IT! It has all the bells and whistles at the time it was purchased but you pay dearly for the service and all the other fees and surcharges each carrier/provider tacks on for the use of a smartphone or internet data packages is just ridiculous anymore. I will be moving back to a standard flip style phone once my contract is up, just not worth it anymore...


----------



## glasseyes

Flathead King 06 said:


> Very nice cases... you see them more often than any other brand on the most popular of the smartphones. Too much for my blood though... dont see paying upwards of $100.00 for a phone case, yes it does protect a phone, but who actually needs practically a computer in their pocket at all times.
> 
> I have a smartphone through Cincinnati Wireless, I HATE IT! It has all the bells and whistles at the time it was purchased but you pay dearly for the service and all the other fees and surcharges each carrier/provider tacks on for the use of a smartphone or internet data packages is just ridiculous anymore. I will be moving back to a standard flip style phone once my contract is up, just not worth it anymore...



My son bought my wife and I the phones last year for Christmas , I paid $80 I think for the case and we are on his plan for phones and from what I understand we are paying him very little as to compare what we probably should be, he is a very generous young man.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Yea my sister and I have a plan together and for the both of us to have unlimited data usage and text, with a shared plan of 3000 mins is something like almost $200 a month... it's stupid... seems we are all in the wrong business!


----------



## glasseyes

We must be getting by real cheap, the wife and I pay total of $500 a year and there are no limits on anything that I know of, at least not so far. I'm afraid to ask my son what his bill is, I know there are 5 people on it. His wifes twin sister is also on it I believe.


----------



## High Def

I use 2 ziplock sandwich bags for my phone. Works good. I have Sprint service for 3 phones. I pay like 165 a month, 5000 mins, and everything else is unlimited, all phones on my plan are smart phones. I got the ideal of using zip lock sandwich baggies from a fishing trip to the Maumee river. Figured it might help me keep my phone dry if I fell in the water.


----------



## easytobeme03

Hit the lake this evening about 5,little choppy , fished swim baits of various colors. White started out pretty good then it stopped so switched to green,, EVERY variant of green was on .. Fish were stacked in 15 to 17 fow, and in 20 fow and deeper, a few dinks and keepers moved into the flats around 7 or so water temp on flats was right at 62,, Kept 5 keepers, 10 and 11 inchers and one white bass about 13 inches,,, good fishing to all ,, great to be back on the water,,

Good seeing you Brent, Dale, And Joe


----------



## Intimidator

Everyone should know by now that I take ALOT of "chances" on the Bank and end up in the lake in some form or another!!!
I have broken or soaked, phones, cameras, and the Ex's 1st smartphone...so yes, I will be buying the best waterproof, shockproof, destruction proof case available...and I bought the insurance...just in case!


----------



## Intimidator

Took another 1/2 day and got to the lake about 10am...met up with AverageJoe and we fished (Mainly Talked and caught up) until after noon...Bank fishing was slow and did not turn on!
We ended the skunk early but didn't catch more than 10 fish. Water temp was 60.3.

We both went home and mowed, then came back for the second round, it was just like the first...the bite was painfully slow from the back...the fish were just not there like on the cloudy tuesday...I think the sun must have scared them back out to Downtime(Paul) and Easy(Don) who were out in boats. 
As the day ended we had a MINI Meet N' Greet at the Marina parking lot...Don and lovely wife D, Joe, Dale, Pat, Ashley, Jeremiah and his Father, and some "Walleye Hunter" driving a Corbin Construction Truck!
Man, were there some fish stories being told!LOL


----------



## Flathead King 06

Started out yesterday evening fishing the creek, but quickly changed gears and hit the marina. Ended the night with a dink whitebass and a 10" crappie. Nothing else was for the taking. Met up with the CJ Crew and shot the breeze for a few minutes. Nice meeting up with everyone. Hoping to get back out today after work, would be nice if the crappie and whitebass would cooperate today


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Took another 1/2 day and got to the lake about 10am...


Let me know if they decide they are hungry today or not.


----------



## kschupp

The wife and I plan on heading out for the first time this year after I get off work this afternoon. Not sure where to start. Thinking about either the NE shoreline or SW by the dam. Any suggestions? I'll post a report in tomorrow AM.

Kent


----------



## Flathead King 06

kschupp said:


> Any suggestions?


Find some deep water around structure and throw keitechs! LOL


----------



## Doctor

After getting my boat Oked by the Watercraft officers and arguing about the letter spacing, each officer has a different opinion on what the letter spacing should be, but I got my sticker so I'm good for the year, I got on the water about 10am, water temps main lake at 62 degrees North end 65 but I still struggled to catch fish, only ended up with 2 dinks both those hit the rods well the others bites I got just picked at the bait and never took the rod down, played with my new GoPro camera, so still learning the ropes on that thing, fish are still covered heavy in mud, don't know if it was the high pressure and Blue skys but still had a great time out there came off the water around 2pm, have to work the next two days but have the weekend off, even saw a couple of Jetskiers out there...Brrrrrrrrr.water is about 6 inches below pool....Doc


----------



## downtime8763

Hit the lake for the first time this year yesterday taking a good friend Dale S and his farm tenant Berry. Water temp about 1 -2 down (end of trolling motor) was 56-58 deg fishing was slow but we did manage to land over 40 crappie and put 8+ in the live well. The kietch was the winner again as 80% that I caught was on it and 6 of those in the well were from it.the largest being 11in.They were in 18-22ft of water and bite was slow as none of the inhaled the bates.Minnows,night crawlers and Kietch were used.


----------



## Intimidator

I'll Post more later...BUT.... THE COVER PROJECT and THE TRASH PICKUP PROJECT FOR THIS YEAR IS A GO!
The NEW Park Manager is also a "Friend" of CJ and wants what is best for her.
He has given us permission to use the Marina dumpster for the Trash pickup on May 11th and the COE has given permission to use their dumpster by the COE Maintenence building!
The New Park Manager is GREAT...he also loves Smallie fishing and understands the work we are doing!
GO AHEAD AND START BUILDING YOUR COVER...we will have a MEET 'N GREET IN A COUPLE WEEKS WITH DEBRA TO DISCUSS LOCATIONS. She has to finish electrofishing first.
Plan your locations and I will have maps to plot them on again...No cover will be placed South of the overlook point on the West Bank, or along the N to S Beach Area ACROSS to the Overlook point. Also no Cover will be placed IN THE HUMPS or WALLEYE TROLLING AREAS, or Walleye Netting areas. The rest of the lake IS OPEN FOR DISCUSSION...ESPECIALLY THE INSIDE OR OUTSIDE OF THE MARINA!
Chris from the COE is off this week and I will meet with him next week...he LOVES the Projects, so other than telling him, we will have ZERO issues!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> GO AHEAD AND START BUILDING YOUR COVER...


Anyone have any plastic 55 gal drums not in use they want rid of? Or have any connections with getting some of these fairly cheap or free?


----------



## chuck71

Sounds good! I've got plenty of PVC, who wants some?!?! I have alot of 4-5 thin wall PVC with fiberglass coating, and lots of 2" ready to go. 

(tried to post pics, but photobucket "IMG codes" are not working properly)


----------



## Flathead King 06

chuck71 said:


> Sounds good! I've got plenty of PVC, who wants some?!?! I have alot of 4-5 thin wall PVC with fiberglass coating, and lots of 2" ready to go.
> 
> (tried to post pics, but photobucket "IMG codes" are not working properly)


repost the img code and Ill try to fix it


----------



## BlueBoat98

_...Also no Cover will be placed IN THE HUMPS or WALLEYE TROLLING AREAS, or Walleye Netting areas..._

That's a pretty big chunk of water, Brent. I assume you'll be more specific as we get closer.

I still have that big old Cedar tree that would love to take a swim. It's more than I could use by myself in many projects.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98

Flathead King 06 said:


> Anyone have any plastic 55 gal drums not in use they want rid of? Or have any connections with getting some of these fairly cheap or free?


Jeremiah,

I've got one you can have. It has a split up the side so I can't use it as a rain barrel anymore. Guess that doesn't matter if you're going to splash it anyway. I'll probably be at the creek late next week after I get home from Atlanta. I can throw it into the Jeep if you want it.

MC


----------



## Flathead King 06

This is something I think all species can benefit from, but more so the cats.

Catfish Habitats


----------



## cyberfox2200

This was the biggest slab of the year so far 13.5 inches this pic does no justice to this fish he slammed the keitech. I caught 5 more 2 were dinks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chuck71

Flathead King 06 said:


> repost the img code and Ill try to fix it


[ame]http://s49.photobucket.com/user/center71/media/IMG_20130427_173901_485_zps6fc5acae.jpg.html]http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f274/center71/IMG_20130427_173901_485_zps6fc5acae.jpg[/IMG[/ame]

[ame]http://s49.photobucket.com/user/center71/media/IMG_20130427_173916_324_zps2927ee77.jpg.html][IMG]http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f274/center71/IMG_20130427_173916_324_zps2927ee77.jpg[/IMG[/ame]

[ame]http://s49.photobucket.com/user/center71/media/structures.jpg.html][IMG]http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f274/center71/structures.jpg[/IMG[/ame]

[ame]http://s49.photobucket.com/user/center71/media/2012-07-13_20-41-34_37.jpg.html][IMG]http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f274/center71/2012-07-13_20-41-34_37.jpg[/IMG[/ame]


----------



## Flathead King 06

For Chuck71:


----------



## chuck71

Thanks FHK! Can you PM me with directions on how you did that? 

Also, if anyone is going near Spring Valley in the near future, check out this ad for free PVC:

http://dayton.craigslist.org/zip/3760620706.html

or Centerville:

http://dayton.craigslist.org/for/3730873612.html


----------



## Flathead King 06

Well maybe no one has any 55 gal drums, but does anyone have any of the black composite culvert pipe? Needing it to be at least 20" wide


----------



## Doctor

He's my first GoPro Video, rough but I'll get better at it, launching from CJ brown, attempting to get bait off the wall then the ride North, Enjoy..........Doc 

http://youtu.be/YbITFup5ZNA

Second video is catching a Channel cat after CJ Brown goes flying by me in that 300 Yama....lol

http://youtu.be/4-Z06FjN6EU


----------



## Intimidator

Had a hunch last night and Dale and I went down into the ES...the fish were enjoying the warm weather and and while swimming nude in the warm tropical water, must have become frisky and needed a little lovin'...we managed to seduce about 75? of the culprits to eat during breaks of all the love-making, and 20 of the friskiest went home with us for a future dinner date! 
All 20, met Jeff's legal limit of 11 inches with the best topping at at 12 and a quarter. I still haven't had the pleasure of a BIG SLAB yet...but as long as Daniel, Jeff, and the rest of the boys catch them and show me pics, I'll be alright!
Water temp was 67...All 75? enjoyed the Silver Shad sushi for their snack!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Intimidator

Jeremiah
Since this is Your TRASH CLEAN-UP PROJECT....Where are we meeting, what time, and what else do we need!
I'll help with whatever you need....and I'll bring 48 Extra Large 3 Mil Contractor Leaf Bags.


DOC...do you or anyone else have pics of the cover we dropped last year, so all the new members or people wanting to help with the Cover Project, can see what it looks like and what all they'll need??

For anyone wanting to build Cover with HARDWOOD and is good with a saw...BLUEBOAT (Mike) has a OAK that needs to come down and he needs help! Last year Mike had his boat so full of WOOD (Cover), that it looked like a floating forest....he still has ALOT of good wood left! FISH LOVE THIS STUFF and a fellow fisherman and a GREAT GUY needs help!

Plastic Milk Crates will be needed again...we'll also find a way to put all those cement blocks to use...ANY UNTREATED LUMBER CAN ALSO BE USED in a CONCRETE BASE/Bucket/or pot!

AS I SAID BEFORE...ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATE BY MOTHER CJ AND THE FISH!
IF YOU CAN ONLY BUILD 1 PIECE OF COVER...IT CAN BE USED TO HOUSE MANY FISH!
WHATEVER YOU CAN BUILD OR DO TO HELP, WILL IMPROVE OUR LAKE AND IT'S HEALTH, FOR US AND OUR CHILDREN.
We can help to insure the health and well-being of CJ if something happens, like a major shad kill, poor spawn, or another act of nature, by providing all these little ecosystems.
The cover allows the lake to hold more healthy fish...of all kinds...each is a small system of the whole!
When the cover is dropped, it will attract algae...the algae will attach, and then different types of plankton...this attracts small baitfish that eats the algae or plankton, this attracts larger fish, craws, etc that will feed on the minnows or fry or shad that also grazes on algae. Then the larger fish move in to use the cover as a hideout or to feed...Certain algae gives off oxygen, certain algae helps clean the water! Different cover provides different needs for different fish...Christmas trees and laydowns, provide cover for fry and small fish, Vertical cover is use by ambush predators like Crappie and Bass...Large Den-like cover for BIG KATS....ONE PIECE OF COVER CAN BE AN ENTIRE MINI ECOSYSTEM!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Jeremiah
> Since this is Your TRASH CLEAN-UP PROJECT....Where are we meeting, what time, and what else do we need!
> I'll help with whatever you need....and I'll bring 48 Extra Large 3 Mil Contractor Leaf Bags.


I would think the earlier the better... get out before everyone else does and I would think by noon or before we should be done. Now, I'm not talking no 5 am here but I think 7am-8am is a fair time, everyone ok with that?

As far as things needed. Everyone should bring a pair of gloves, don't know what some of that trash has on it or where it has been. Seems like you are supplying the bags. So if there is anything anyone wants to bring or contribute to the cause with, it's fair game. I will have a couple rather large bags, something like 8x10ft that we can put all the smaller trash bags into that way there is only "one" bag by the time we are said and done. We should probably meet in the marina area. Most traffic from the free fishing weekend will have been in that area. I know there are some other places that we can hit once this area is cleaned, but I think the marina will be hit hardest- next would probably be the visitor center point and then the main boat ramp area... still too cool for people to be swimming, but I'm sure the beach could use a run down too.

If I missed or left anything out just let me know. Other than that, hope to see everyone who can make it out there!


----------



## Doctor

I'll compile pictures and get them on the board this weekend, I won't be able to help with the trash pick-up, Lynn and I have a tournament that day in Indiana, if the date changes from the 11th then I may be able to help.............Doc


----------



## chuck71

Since the turkeys where tight lipped this morning, my mind wondered to this project... Anyone have a connection at Bryce Hill? I wonder how many tiles, block, etc are broken while going through the molding process. If there are any "scraps" or left-overs, that could be the start of a rock pile...

Also, the larger PVC (4"-5") that I have, could it be used to create a crawdad "home"? If I were to drill several holes in the length of the tube, would the occupy them similar to bricks with holes? 

Just a couple thoughts.


----------



## Flathead King 06

chuck71 said:


> Anyone have a connection at Bryce Hill?


Let me check... I have a buddy that works for them.

I also wonder if anyone knows who we could talk to, to possibly get some of the "rubble" left from the demolition of the old international there on rt 4/old mechanicsburg rd. That's prime slabs of borken concrete thats not being put to any use


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Is the clean up in May it June 11?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

May or June 11?


----------



## Flathead King 06

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> May or June 11?


May 11th at 7:30am, meeting in the marina area


----------



## Flathead King 06

Just placed an order for the Big Joshy Swimbaits 2.75" to see how they stack up to the Keitechs.. no offense you Keitech fanatics  I don't quite think the crappie will care much just as long as it looks like an easy meal


----------



## Shaggy

I've been thinking about the next cover drop ever since the last one. I've been looking for something cheaper, easier to transport, and easier to drop in the lake while at the same time being just as effective or even more so. I've done a lot of research and opinions vary quite a lot as to what is the most effective for ambush species like Bass and Crappie. I came across this idea and it seems to fulfill all my qualifications. Any and all opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## chuck71

Shaggy said:


> I've been thinking about the next cover drop ever since the last one. I've been looking for something cheaper, easier to transport, and easier to drop in the lake while at the same time being just as effective or even more so. I've done a lot of research and opinions vary quite a lot as to what is the most effective for ambush species like Bass and Crappie. I came across this idea and it seems to fulfill all my qualifications. Any and all opinions are greatly appreciated.



Those look relatively easy too. Any idea how much the hose is? The same thing could be done using a PVC "truck" and the hose as branches...


----------



## Intimidator

Right now you can catch fish on aluminum foil...the keitechs will really come into play after the spawns....there is no comparison in the action...none at all.

QUOTE=Flathead King 06;1614291]Just placed an order for the Big Joshy Swimbaits 2.75" to see how they stack up to the Keitechs.. no offense you Keitech fanatics  I don't quite think the crappie will care much just as long as it looks like an easy meal [/QUOTE]


----------



## BlueBoat98

_BLUEBOAT (Mike) has a OAK that needs to come down and he needs help!

_Well, it's actually a 30 foot tall Cedar Tree that would make a whole bunch of drops. I also have plenty of Mulberry that could go along. Last year I stuck as many pieces as I could into a Kitty Litter bucket that was lined with a Water Softener Salt bag. Added 1/2 bag of Quickrete and they were just what I wanted. Here's the pic of what it looked like. There were 8 of them in the boat.

The trunk of the tree is close to 2 feet in diameter. I can deal with getting rid of the trunk but the branches belong on the bottom of Mother C.J.

MC


----------



## Shaggy

chuck71 said:


> Those look relatively easy too. Any idea how much the hose is? The same thing could be done using a PVC "truck" and the hose as branches...


Home Depot sells irrigation tubing that is the least expensive I've found so far. 1/2" ID x .700" OD is .09 cents a foot. To make a major amount of these is still more expensive than I'd like. I'm also wondering what you'd have if braided polypropylene rope were used. It floats and therefore would make a good imitation of a weedbed. I think.


----------



## Curtis937

Flathead King 06 said:


> May 11th at 7:30am, meeting in the marina area


Cool ill be there for sure it'll be a good thing 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kschupp

I have a truck, but no trailer. I also have 20-30 concrete blocks.

Kent


----------



## Flathead King 06

Once everything is constructed or in the process of getting brush materials I have a trailer that I can use to help haul stuff, just wont be able to "store" anything on it as it is used daily by the inlaw for his mowing business.

Also lets try to plan all this cover stuff for after the crappie and whitebass spawn...


----------



## Flathead King 06

Lowell H Turner said:


> Thank you. Let us know when you are available


Will probably be June before my schedule clears up some... that work?


----------



## Doctor

Hopefully will be on the lake early morning chasing Catfish....................Doc


----------



## Doctor

Got on the water at 7:30 this morning got bait, was running to the North end when I started marking fish on the side finder, I'm still learning with this thing so baited up tossed one rod out, was getting the other rod ready when the first rod went down so threw the second rod out grabbed the first rod and got the fish halfway to the boat the other rod went down, two 4# Channel Cats, cool now I know what a cat looks like on the side finder, continued to fish the wind started picking up and I had a dozen 6-9# cats in the boat in 1 1/2 hour that wind was cold and I didn't have enough jacket on to keep from shivering so I packed it up, went to the grocery store, going to the Granddaughters game this afternoon then Lynn and I are going out tonight dressed up warmer for sure, water temp on the lake is 62 degrees, lots of fishermen on the water...........Doc


----------



## cyberfox2200

my neighbor Mike and I hit the water in the boat just behind Doc whom I finally met today and the Tin guppy as well pulled in behind us. got the boat launched and hit the gravel pit bam bam bam fish in the boat at just 9 inches went in the basket. wind was roaring and could not keep still so went north of the marina. nothing for half hour so tired of fighting the wind there. went back to the gravel pit where it was still windy but not as bad. water temp read 58 crept up to 60 later in the day. wind died a little so I dropped anchor which held us still we ended up with 20 In the basket at 9 inches upwards to 11 inches. left at 1pm. all on the silver shad. mike was using white grub which seemed as productive .got home and fixed a new bow mount for my transom mount minn kota. seems solid


----------



## cyberfox2200

Doctor said:


> Got on the water at 7:30 this morning got bait, was running to the North end when I started marking fish on the side finder, I'm still learning with this thing so baited up tossed one rod out, was getting the other rod ready when the first rod went down so threw the second rod out grabbed the first rod and got the fish halfway to the boat the other rod went down, two 4# Channel Cats, cool now I know what a cat looks like on the side finder, continued to fish the wind started picking up and I had a dozen 6-9# cats in the boat in 1 1/2 hour that wind was cold and I didn't have enough jacket on to keep from shivering so I packed it up, went to the grocery store, going to the Granddaughters game this afternoon then Lynn and I are going out tonight dressed up warmer for sure, water temp on the lake is 62 degrees, lots of fishermen on the water...........Doc


Nice to meet you Doc. Nice boat by the way.


----------



## Tin Guppy

cyberfox2200 said:


> my neighbor Mike and I hit the water in the boat just behind Doc whom I finally met today and the Tin guppy as well pulled in behind us. got the boat launched and hit the gravel pit bam bam bam fish in the boat at just 9 inches went in the basket. wind was roaring and could not keep still so went north of the marina. nothing for half hour so tired of fighting the wind there. went back to the gravel pit where it was still windy but not as bad. water temp read 58 crept up to 60 later in the day. wind died a little so I dropped anchor which held us still we ended up with 20 In the basket at 9 inches upwards to 11 inches. left at 1pm. all on the silver shad. mike was using white grub which seemed as productive .got home and fixed a new bow mount for my transom mount minn kota. seems solid


It was good to meet you, we could not stay still either and ended up with 4 crappies, 6-8 gills, 2 little cats and 1 short walleye. BTW I was talking to Brent tonight as he and Dale were fishing and he got a 22" gator as we were talking.


----------



## easytobeme03

Hit the water about 5 pm with my dad,, wonderful time fishing with him i dont get to do that much anymore,,, wind was kicking pretty good and water temp was around 58-59 we fished a ledge on east side , caught several dinks to start off with but ended up taking home 20,, 10-12 inches and they hammered jigs ,, bright colors worked best . Had to change colors several times to keep on the bite . Gonna TRY to hit the lake tomorrow too and try to post while on the lake so all conditions will be current


----------



## Intimidator

For some reason my post disappeared so I'm re-doing it again......

Nice Reports guys...Congrats on the catches!
Hey Daniel...you're becoming very proficient with the swimmers...Nice!
Don...wish my Father could still fish with me...I miss it...enjoy fishing with your Father ALAP!
Doc...how's the cover doing?....Taking any Kitties home for dinner yet!

Dale and I started out this morning at 8:30am...hit the outside of the Marina and on the first cast Dale caught a Crappie and I thought to myself that it was going to be a long day...on my 3rd cast I had my first keeper...after 6 more apiece we were froze and headed home after returning the Crappies to Mother CJ!

We came back out at 5pm and the wind was howling out of the E and NE...white caps everywhere!
Only managed 1 Crappie when we headed for the 'Zebo...I was talking to Tin Guppy on my NEW phone...I casted way out and had the phone on my shoulder and all at once BOOM...almost pulled the pole out of my hand and the phone almost went bye-bye! I yelled crap and I manage to get the phone in my pocket and
to reel in a 22 inch Gator that is now soaking in a sea salt bath!
Silver Shad and White with Chartreuse niblets were the colors working for us!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> For some reason my post disappeared so I'm re-doing it again......
> 
> Nice Reports guys...Congrats on the catches!
> Hey Daniel...you're becoming very proficient with the swimmers...Nice!
> Don...wish my Father could still fish with me...I miss it...enjoy fishing with your Father ALAP!
> Doc...how's the cover doing?....Taking any Kitties home for dinner yet!
> 
> Dale and I started out this morning at 8:30am...hit the outside of the Marina and on the first cast Dale caught a Crappie and I thought to myself that it was going to be a long day...on my 3rd cast I had my first keeper...after 6 more apiece we were froze and headed home after returning the Crappies to Mother CJ!
> 
> We came back out at 5pm and the wind was howling out of the E and NE...white caps everywhere!
> Only managed 1 Crappie when we headed for the 'Zebo...I was talking to Tin Guppy on my NEW phone...I casted way out and had the phone on my shoulder and all at once BOOM...almost pulled the pole out of my hand and the phone almost went bye-bye! I yelled crap and I manage to get the phone in my pocket and
> to reel in a 22 inch Gator that is now soaking in a sea salt bath!
> Silver Shad and White with Chartreuse niblets were the colors working for us!
> Good Fishing To All!


awesome on the gator should be good eating. was there anything in this ones stomach


----------



## easytobeme03

On the lake, bite is slow , lake is calm, water temp 59


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Creek is slow as well. Had some bites, saw some swimming. Nothing major, I don't see anyone catching any.


----------



## easytobeme03

Bite really slow still temp 61


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> awesome on the gator should be good eating. was there anything in this ones stomach


This one was empty as well...I am not sure why they haven't eaten yet...or else they are eating big, suspending, and not eating again until it's digested????
Most times though...they'll eat until they can't pack anymore in!


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> On the lake, bite is slow , lake is calm, water temp 59


Man, she lost some heat and turned frigid. ...LOL


----------



## easytobeme03

Temp 62.4 bite has picked up considerably, will limit out with alot of 12 inch fish


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Temp 62.4 bite has picked up considerably, will limit out with alot of 12 inch fish


Nice buddy...Congrats on a nice mess of Slabs...check and see what their eating!..
Your normal spot??


----------



## Intimidator

Doc called...he's killing BIG Kitties...one of his best days....ever, at CJ!


----------



## easytobeme03

ok off the lake lol ,, man a VERY productive evening,, when the wind died to nothing the crappie started slamming jigs! most fish were caught in 17 fow fishing low and slow caught a good number of dinks but the big boys were out playing . Took a limit of 10 1/2 to 14 inch slabs, Fat shoulders and heavy ! Water temp ended at 62 by 7pm .

Fish are in pre spawn staging areas holding tight to ledges and channel edges and deeper cover ,, some fat females were caught and all returned to the lake to spawn ,, the more the better ,,, Good luck to all and good fishing


----------



## h2owolf

Nice report, seems pre-spawn movement is on at just about every lake.


----------



## Intimidator

Thanks for verifying what WE figured was going on...nice report Don...Congrats on a nice mess.





easytobeme03 said:


> ok off the lake lol ,, man a VERY productive evening,, when the wind died to nothing the crappie started slamming jigs! most fish were caught in 17 fow fishing low and slow caught a good number of dinks but the big boys were out playing . Took a limit of 10 1/2 to 14 inch slabs, Fat shoulders and heavy ! Water temp ended at 62 by 7pm .
> 
> Fish are in pre spawn staging areas holding tight to ledges and channel edges and deeper cover ,, some fat females were caught and all returned to the lake to spawn ,, the more the better ,,, Good luck to all and good fishing


----------



## Intimidator

They actually started spawning....and backed out when the lake lost close to 10 degrees.
Sorry to say but Alot of spawning fish were saved by the drop of temps during the free fishing weekend.




h2owolf said:


> Nice report, seems pre-spawn movement is on at just about every lake.


----------



## fisherFL

I forgot to mention this me and my dad were driving down grant rd so we could go look at the north end of the lake and we saw these and pulled off, there was a ton of them just dumped in the grass in a pull off on the road 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Thank you for posting this!

Were they all Crappie??

ANY MORE PICS!




fisherfourlife said:


> View attachment 74434
> i forgot to mention this me and my dad were driving down grant rd so we could go look at the north end of the lake and we saw these and pulled off, there was a ton of them just dumped in the grass in a pull off on the road
> 
> 
> posted using outdoor hub campfire


----------



## Intimidator

DEBRA WAS NOTIFIED ABOUT THE FISH...she viewed the pic! She was heading to the enforcement office!
I believed her when she promised this would be taken care of!


----------



## cjbrown

The enforcement at Buck Creek is a joke. Sad pic.


----------



## Flathead King 06

That is ridiculous! Even with all the fish me and my father clean each season we manage to still either compost them or send them along with waste management... no reason for that crap! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Thank you for posting this!
> 
> Were they all Crappie??
> 
> ANY MORE PICS!


They look to me like whitebass... doesnt surprise me though because this happens each year, usually along the paths back to hit the creek though

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

cjbrown said:


> The enforcement at Buck Creek is a joke. Sad pic.


Yep! 
Last 3 times I was out, a couple of people from Oriental descent, were fishing right next to the Dam tower...one guy was under the Dam walkway with his Bassett Hound...hopefully they come back, since I can take pics now!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

That's just rediculous. About as bad as last year when Brent and I saw a guy and his son/grandson filleting fish and tossing the carcass back in at the marina. They were informed of the policy promptly!


----------



## cyberfox2200

this cool rain were having we need it but its gonna delay spawning thank goodness the cooler weather this weekend. probably dettered some riff raff. that pic of all those fish throwed in the grass is terrible where are the park rangers. or enforcement. geez the one time I went 40 mph out of the marina I got pulled over.


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> this cool rain were having we need it but its gonna delay spawning thank goodness the cooler weather this weekend. probably dettered some riff raff. that pic of all those fish throwed in the grass is terrible where are the park rangers. or enforcement. geez the one time I went 40 mph out of the marina I got pulled over.


 
The "Gator Queen" was not happy about all of the things going on at CJ...she just contacted me again, and I gave permission to be contacted by our head Warden....CJ will soon be getting ALOT of deserved attention from Fish and Game Enforcement!
I will get new contact numbers so if anyone views poaching, illegal catches, dumping, etc....they can take pics and send them or contact the Warden and Park Manager.


----------



## golive

I have had 2 people tell me that they were told by official people that they should throw any white bass caught on the bank and not release them. Seems wrong to me.


----------



## fisherFL

Yes they were all whitebass and very fresh because me and my dad stood right next to it and didn't smell and heavy fishy odor, we walked back down the path they were on and it goes back to a stretch of water by the islands but I doubt that's where they caught those from because all the water back there was 1ft at the most


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## golive

I will try to make the cleanup on the 11th with my fishing buddies. Also willing to use my boat again to help with a cover drop. Will have to watch weight distribution better this time.


----------



## Bossman302

That's a terrible thing to see... Why would "official" people tell the public to throw White Bass on the bank? I didn't think there was an issue with White Bass?


----------



## golive

Maybe a reminder in the paper with lengths and limits and fines would help.


----------



## golive

I wasn't told personally. But 2 of my family members told me they were told that. Either by rangers or game warden can't remember which.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man I gotta check this thread more often, congrats to everyone on their fine catches.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Just got off the phone with Bryon Rice, our local Game Warden...he saw the mess and confirmed they were WB.
Just because they were WB doesn't give anyone the right to break ANY law regarding cleaning fish or dumping carcasses.

Lowell is correct...take pictures or video and send it to Debra, Byron, and Mark....I will have all of their contact numbers and email so they can take it from there. 
CJ will now be watched carefully and anything we can all do is just a bonus to help them clean things up!
People have gotten away with so much it will take time to turn it around...any help you can give them will end up helping CJ.


----------



## fisherFL

So posting that picture, did it help them at all or did they know about it before?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> So posting that picture, did it help them at all or did they know about it before?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Helped VERY much...he came out to verify and investigate!

We all have done alot to help CJ...but it took you to really show us how fast the ODNR can react with the right info provided by us.
Tell your Father I said Thanks. Nice job!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Helped VERY much...he came out to verify and investigate!
> 
> We all have done alot to help CJ...but it took you to really show us how fast the ODNR can react with the right info provided by us.
> Tell your Father I said Thanks. Nice job!


Cool feels good to help, now a real question speaking about the north end of the lake does it fill up much more that that because I feel like it could be really good fishing area with all the cattails downed logs and the islands with rock around them?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

golive said:


> I wasn't told personally. But 2 of my family members told me they were told that. Either by rangers or game warden can't remember which.


I have been told and heard other people told by byron rice himself if you dont want the whitebass to throw them on the bank or in the weeds... 

No sense in trying to enfore "dumping" laws when you have game wardens and officials telling you to throw fish on the bank and not back in the water...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Fisherfourlife said:


> Cool feels good to help, now a real question speaking about the north end of the lake does it fill up much more that that because I feel like it could be really good fishing area with all the cattails downed logs and the islands with rock around them?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It will get about a foot deeper thats it... lake is almost normal summer.pool now

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Flathead King 06 said:


> It will get about a foot deeper thats it... lake is almost normal summer.pool now
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


So boaters can't get back that way or is it deeper further out? I wonder if you could wade fish it almost like a river 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chuck71

Fisherfourlife said:


> So boaters can't get back that way or is it deeper further out? I wonder if you could wade fish it almost like a river
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You can, but it won't be easy! Lots of MUCK up there and a couple surprise channels were it gets deep fairly quickly.


----------



## cyberfox2200

My dinner tonight all legal fish

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> My dinner tonight all legal fish
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dude...you are on a roll.
Congrats on a nice mess for dinner!
Are you still swimming??


----------



## fisherFL

Did you catch your dinner from shore?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> I have been told and heard other people told by byron rice himself if you dont want the whitebass to throw them on the bank or in the weeds...
> 
> No sense in trying to enfore "dumping" laws when you have game wardens and officials telling you to throw fish on the bank and not back in the water...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I remember when the WB were found in CJ and the ODNR was wanting them out of the lake.
WB for some reason have a BAD rep....I've heard all kinds of bad stories and alot of untruths.
WB eat fish...they are VERY good eating when the water is cool and their flesh is firm.
When the water gets warm they are like cats or true bass and they get mushy...if you filet them you normally miss any dark meat that other fish also have.
Gators eat WB....they also follow under WB schools and let the young jacks wound shad and they will move in and gorge. 
A WB is just a small striper and it is a great fight on ul equipment. 
As I said before...plenty of us on here will take WB....instead of just throwing them on the bank and letting good meat go to waste.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Yep still swimming and caught from the boat. Found a hump in the gravel pit in 15 foot of water there staging around.lots of fun


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

Oh yeah water temp was 61

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bossman302

Lowell H Turner said:


> Was told in the past the same thing; the ODNR DID NOT put the white bass into CJ. They were ILLEGALLY put in supposedly by an individual who had caught larger 1s and was attempting to single handedly "improve" the fishing. After their "introduction" just about the early 90`s, the crappie and yellow perch populations crashed; apparently the numbers of walleye fingerlings that reached the legal limit went into free fall, and even the shad population took a dive. Everyone was constantly catching 3"- 5" white bass, scads and scads of them. I remember catching 96 in a row once before stopped counting; 2 were over 6". At that time the ONLY "good thing" about them was that they are cannibals and readily eat their own young; otherwise CJ simply would have been completely overrun with them. Hence the Game Wardens telling people to throw them up onto the bank...same as dumping the minnows on the ground to prevent the spread of the Asian (silver and bighead) carp...


Ah, I see now what the deal is with them, Thank you for that! A nice history lesson indeed! So what about today? Do we throw them out or put them back?


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> Ah, I see now what the deal is with them, Thank you for that! A nice history lesson indeed! So what about today? Do we throw them out or put them back?


Thanks for the lead in!
If you like Crappie or 'Gills, then eat them...right now since the water is cool, they are wonderful to eat, nice white firm filets....just soak them overnight in Sea Salt and rinse...then freeze or cook! 
They Eat Fish and that's pretty much it! The population has been controlled by the fishermen that enjoy eating them. Treat them like any other panfish and they are just another diverse fish in the ecosystem.

This story leads us to some of the things we have been saying about CJ...there are plenty of fish that need to be eaten and controlled to keep CJ a productive fishery. Crappie, Bluegill, WB, and Smaller Channels are all fish that are Great spawners and can continue to re-populate with high pressure.
Bass, Gators, and other Cats need a little more management from the fishermen...they have a harder time maintaining or sustaining a healthy population due to one issue or another. We have been trying to build these populations and there are signs of success.

Personally...I never take a Bass out of CJ unless it was badly hooked and chances are it won't survive because it was bleeding badly...this hasn't happened for a long while. 
LM Bass have a harder time at CJ because of the lack of vegetation and preferred cover...the lake is set up for Smallies! I've always had a soft spot for a BIG BASS coming out of the water and I've shared some Great experiences with friends...I want to see CJ become a GREAT Bass fishery again and I think we are slowly getting there!

As for other fish...I put back big Walleye, Crappie, and Cats, so they can hopefully spawn and pass on the genes that allowed them to survive (US)fishermen for such a long time.

Gators are a passion...and to Learn how to pattern them and be able to catch them from the bank, has helped me to understand the lake and the Gator...Gators are probably the most complex fish I have come across...too much can be told about them and then I still don't think you would have all of the complexities to them. I consider CONSTANTLY catching them from the bank, is one one the hardest things and most challenging I have every done in fishing...there is NO CHEATING...it is PURE fishing! 

With the Crappie, WB, and 'Gills....I try to have my freezers full, by the time the Crappie spawn ends...then I normally C&R the rest of the year, unless I want a fresh mess!
I feel like this is best for me...others are different and I have no issues with that, as long as they have the fishery in consideration!
I also understand that there are people that don't care about any of this...I guess I have to do my part to off-set their ignorance that the lake will take care of itself!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Thanks for the lead in!
> If you like Crappie or 'Gills, then eat them...right now since the water is cool, they are wonderful to eat, nice white firm filets....just soak them overnight in Sea Salt and rinse...then freeze or cook!


The WB are pretty good. When prepared right they can be as good as any walleye. The key to it is cool water, removing the "red"/dark meat on the fillets, and then soaking them over night in either salt water or vinegar water. And then there are many ways to fix them. We eat a TON of WB each year.

The WB are prolific feeders. They will take anything! I have caught them on things such as cut baits and worms, to even a bare hook and then traditional lures and jigs. It's just whatever is available for them to eat at that moment. 

The yearly WB run is slowly underway... half of springfield's finest have been pounding the banks for them, and they are catching them. This cooler weather has been a slight setback, but will not hurt it. Between my father, myself, and my fiance- we have caught over 800 so far this year... and yes each one has been filleted and will be enjoyed in a hot oil bath.


----------



## Intimidator

Contact info;

Debra Walters ODNR Fish Biologist mgr SW district (Gator Queen) [email protected] 
Phone 937-372-2355 ask for her.

Mark Hoffhines ODNR CJ Brown Park Manager
[email protected]
Phone 740-869-3124

Byron Rice ODNR Fish and Game Warden SW district
[email protected]
937-372-5639 ext 5212

US Army COE 
937-325-1071
Brian Menker-COE Park Ranger
[email protected]

Springfield WaterCraft Office
[email protected]
Office phone; 937-323-1582

CJ Brown Park Office
937-322-5284

Still trying to get Chris Raps email. 
I have cell phone contacts to them if it is an emergency...you can send them pics, videos, or any info they need to stop the silliness going on at CJ.
Like Lowell said...get a pic of them, if possible their car and plates, small or poached fish, littering, illegal dumping, unsafe acts, drunken or unsafe boaters, etc!


----------



## Intimidator

DON'T FORGET...For Those wanting to help, we have a trash clean-up project...this Saturday May 11th at 7:30 am...we are meeting at the Marina Restaurant. 
A couple hours of your time with greatly benefit the lake!
Thanks!
Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Also....don't forget to get out, take advantage of your Constitutional RIGHT, and VOTE!


----------



## Bossman302

Intimidator said:


> DON'T FORGET...For Those wanting to help, we have a trash clean-up project...this Saturday May 11th at 7:30 am...we are meeting at the Marina Restaurant.
> A couple hours of your time with greatly benefit the lake!
> Thanks!
> Brent


A buddy of mine and myself will both be there, hopefully we have a good turn out!


----------



## Bossman302

Intimidator said:


> Thanks for the lead in!
> If you like Crappie or 'Gills, then eat them...right now since the water is cool, they are wonderful to eat, nice white firm filets....just soak them overnight in Sea Salt and rinse...then freeze or cook!


Your welcome lol, CJ is my home lake since its like 4 miles away from me, so I like to keep tabs on certain fish. So it's pretty much how each person feels about the White Bass being there?


----------



## cyberfox2200

count me in on Saturday


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> Your welcome lol, CJ is my home lake since its like 4 miles away from me, so I like to keep tabs on certain fish. So it's pretty much how each person feels about the White Bass being there?


Yep...some people hate them...they remember when they were first introduced...The WB multiplied quickly, ate everything, and took over for awhile...now they are being controlled by the fishermen who eat them, and they have really declined in overall numbers since every other fish populations are improving. Everything in Balance!


----------



## Intimidator

I promised several of you the contact for the guy that makes OUR jigs....His name is Tommy Crenshaw and he has an EBay store to see some of his work. http://stores.ebay.com/TCI-Fishing-Lures
You can also contact him at [email protected]
Great guy and Great Prices. He has many combos.

Daniel...I get the Round heads with DOUBLE collars and #1 sickle hooks for Crappie and I also get 1/0 sickle for BIG Crappie and Gators.


----------



## easytobeme03

water temp at 8pm 65,,,fish on ledges and in channel


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey folks , are we going to have a rain/foul weather date for this clean up thingyyy ??? IF SO, BETTER DISCRIBE FOUL WEATHER. I still can recognize rain.
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> Hey folks , are we going to have a rain/foul weather date for this clean up thingyyy ??? IF SO, BETTER DISCRIBE FOUL WEATHER. I still can recognize rain.
> CJP


Looks like the weather will be OK for Saturday...we get lucky on every project...Mother Nature likes us!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Reports from the North end of the lake are saying that there is trash everywhere by the creek....SOME IDIOTS LAKE NIGHT in the creek WERE PINCHING THE HOOKS CLOSED ON FISH AND TYING WATER BOTTLES TO THEM AND PUTTING THEM BACK IN THE WATER TO DIE! Luckily one member was able to snag a couple and release them before they got to the lake!........................


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Looks like the weather will be OK for Saturday...we get lucky on every project...Mother Nature likes us!LOL


Count me in !


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Count me in !


It'll be good to work with you again!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Reports from the North end of the lake are saying that there is trash everywhere by the creek


The creek area is completely trashed from all the fishing pressure for the WB. Everynight I go down I bring a grocery sack full back out with me and still the next day it's right back to what it was.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> I promised several of you the contact for the guy that makes OUR jigs....His name is Tommy Crenshaw and he has an EBay store to see some of his work. http://stores.ebay.com/TCI-Fishing-Lures
> You can also contact him at [email protected]
> Great guy and Great Prices. He has many combos.
> 
> Daniel...I get the Round heads with DOUBLE collars and #1 sickle hooks for Crappie and I also get 1/0 sickle for BIG Crappie and Gators.


awesome Brent and thank you. see you Saturday morn


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> The creek area is completely trashed from all the fishing pressure for the WB. Everynight I go down I bring a grocery sack full back out with me and still the next day it's right back to what it was.


I'd like to tie a water bottle around some of their necks and dump them in the South end of CJ and put an end to their "Gene Pool"! There's absolutely no sense in trashing that area and destroying fish others would gladly take...none! 

There you go Byron...time for some healthy tickets!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Heck while we are jumping the gun here... I have witnessed 3 different individuals on several different occasions smoking marajuana while down at the creek WB fishing. To each their own, but come on... there are children down there and I for one don't want to be anywhere near it. You want to do that crap take it home! These same individuals are most likely some of the same littering while down there. Same goes for drinking. Nothing wrong in it, just don't do it down there, for one its illegal, and for 2- there is a HUGE difference in drinking one or two and killing a case... Sunday night I had a buddy fishing the mouth and I stopped down after we quit fishing to drop some lures off to him and there was a mini van with 3 adult males in it that were so billigerantly drunk, I'm surprised we didn't find any of them dead from drowning Monday. Another point I would like to make is the amount of people (all ethnicities) fishing down there without a license... you mention "game warden" and boy you can hear tackle boxes shut and people start rolling out. 

It doens't matter how manby times you call the officials for the park or even the game warden... you are pretty much either sent to voice mail and rarely get a return call, and if you do it's several days later- or you get "brushed off" and told they will check it out and you never see hide nor hair of them. I do understand there is a lot of park and ground to cover and patrol, but seriously!!! When someone calls and gives you all the info and you still don't follow up on it... what else can you do... I quit calling and reporting things as there was never any follow up. Sorry Byron, not meaning to step on toes here... but it is what it is. For example, we have permission on private land to hunt turkey that is adjacent to public land on CJ. We had trespassers coming on us all the time and we would run them off and let them know 2 things... not only were they trespassing but they were also illegally hunting, as the CJ reservoir hunting is closed from Feb. 28-Oct. 15 of each year. There is no hunting allowed on the public hunting areas during the spring turkey season. So we called the park rangers, Bryon Rice and even District 5 office to see what needed to be done... finally after about a week of going in circles, we decided it would be easier to call the sheriff for trespassing- quicker response!


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> cj polecat, if you would be willing, think I can catch a ride to the litter pick up party with you?


YEP YEP... PICK YA UP @ 0700
cjp


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 4:30 till 8:30....it was a dink fest.
Caught well over 100...at one time, caught 20 in a row.....had 1 Crappie that went 11 and 1 at 12 inches...the rest were 8, 9, and 10 inches. I hit ALL of my spots and couldn't find any BIG ones.
I was using white and moved up to a 4 inch swimmer and they were killin' it...just no SLABS.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Will be headed out this evening after work... haven't decided yet to chase crappie or WB... anyone else hitting it?


----------



## cajun willie

I may be headed up....bank fishing....let me know where you go and we may hook up. 

Brent you fishing this evening?


----------



## Flathead King 06

cajun willie said:


> I may be headed up....bank fishing....let me know where you go and we may hook up.
> 
> Brent you fishing this evening?


I'm hitting the creek below my mom's house rain or shine... still have 2 empty coolers to fill


----------



## cajun willie

Flathead King 06 said:


> I'm hitting the creek below my mom's house rain or shine... still have 2 empty coolers to fill


Check your PM..


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> I may be headed up....bank fishing....let me know where you go and we may hook up.
> 
> Brent you fishing this evening?


I'm sitting in my car now waiting for the rain to stop...been out since 7ish.
Already have 4 Gators all under 20 and about 15 twelve inch Crappies...hoping to limit both but I don't know if all this rain will shut them down.
White and Black combos are working...I LOVE RAINY CLOUDY DAYS FOR FISHING!


----------



## lpismm

Stock trout? I cought this little thing while white bass fishing in CJ, any ideas?


----------



## Flathead King 06

Looks like someone felt the need to drop some in from Clark lake after omne of the stockings out that way. To my knowledge the DNR has never stocked trout in CJ Brown. So it had to have been transplanted by someone, or was left in a tank when the DNR stocks fingerling walleye... 

Looks fairly nice sized... 2-4lbs. Caught in the lake or in the buck creek area? Did you release it?


----------



## lpismm

It's about 13 inches long, I caught it near temple st. I wasn't sure I can release it back. since i was targeting white bass, I didn't use barbless hook and trout net. I typically release all the trout I catch in mad river, but not this one. I gutted fish and found a mayfly and some small black beetle inside its stomach.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Hmmm... well you probably caught the only trout this year and for the rest of the year out of CJ. Most likely someone released it in the lake and it just ventured into the creek. Your picture looked like it was from the creek at the mouth. Did you get into any whitebass?


----------



## lpismm

just one male, on rooster tail.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Anyone been getting any large female WB?


----------



## downtime8763

Here is some who came to help with the clean up at CJ this morning,looks as if they should have numbers and orange coveralls on as well. Had a good clean up if you could call it that as for me I found beer bottles,cans(1full) a lot of fishing line as well as the normal trash. If people can bring it they can take it home as well.Food was great at the marina as well,go and ask for a crabby patty !!!!!


----------



## Bossman302

Glad to be there! It's nice to give back to the lake I fish so much! Thanks everyone for coming out today!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Turn out was good this morning! Thanks for all those who came to lend a hand

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

Glad to help as well

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Had (20) 13 gallon trash bags Full...just from the marina and main boat ramp area. 
The littering we saw, is just shameful!....just sad!

Fished afterward with Cajun Willie and Crazy4SM...it was SLOW....! Had fun talking and laughing.
I'm beat and headed for "nite-nite"!


----------



## Flathead King 06

This cold snap has shut down the WB bite... almost non existant.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> This cold snap has shut down the WB bite... almost non existant.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep...Jeff couldn't even catch a Crappie on a Big J swimmer! lol


----------



## cjbrown

downtime8763 said:


> Here is some who came to help with the clean up at CJ this morning,looks as if they should have numbers and orange coveralls on as well. Had a good clean up if you could call it that as for me I found beer bottles,cans(1full) a lot of fishing line as well as the normal trash. If people can bring it they can take it home as well.Food was great at the marina as well,go and ask for a crabby patty !!!!!


 Thank you!


----------



## easytobeme03

Water temp today 62.9 fish holding on ledges in 17-20 fow, bite was slow but got 20 keepers from 10-1/2 to 13 inches


----------



## cjpolecat

Your welcome. Enjoyed seeing everyone again. Brent won the gift certificatr by a landslide.. See ya on the water...
CJP


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Intimidator said:


> Yep...Jeff couldn't even catch a Crappie on a Big J swimmer! lol


Well, I can see that I will never hear the end of this. Yes, I did buy some Big Joshy swimbaits and I believe they will produce when the fish want a bigger profile. However, I am still Keitech all the way!!! I did catch a few today and they were all on Keitechs. Unfortunately, today wasn't the day for Big Joshy to show its colors.


----------



## Bossman302

It was great meeting those guys who came out today, was nice to put faces with the names on here! Hope to see you guys out and about this year!

It's amazing just how much trash people throw on the ground around the lake, I was expecting a bit, but come on! We didn't even get the whole lake and still ended up with quite a bit of garbage. Even if they provide trash cans, people will throw it on the ground. It's disgusting to see, and fish next to all that garbage...

Tight Lines Gentlemen!


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Well, I can see that I will never hear the end of this. Yes, I did buy some Big Joshy swimbaits and I believe they will produce when the fish want a bigger profile. However, I am still Keitech all the way!!! I did catch a few today and they were all on Keitechs. Unfortunately, today wasn't the day for Big Joshy to show its colors.


When they want a bigger profile is when you use the 3.8, 4.8, or 5.8 FATS...I can't wait to catch my first Crappie on a 6 inch swimmer!!!.....now that's a BIG profile!


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> It was great meeting those guys who came out today, was nice to put faces with the names on here! Hope to see you guys out and about this year! Tight Lines Gentlemen!


Was really nice meeting you guys...hopefully you can come to the Project Meet and Greet and meet the rest of the Crew...you need any info or help, just ask!
Good Fishing
Brent


----------



## Intimidator

It would really be nice if all the Low-Lifes who are trashing CJ, would just leave their trash in the grass or where it is easy to pick up...but when their worthless "hind-ends" take the time to try and hide or stash the trash under rocks or holes in the rocks, or they leave enough trash for a 4 course meal for a family of 5 and even their laundry...then IMHO, their genetic code needs to be ended!
If anyone wanted to see how far our society has sunk...you needed to see the mess...and we didn't even get to the dam. Trash cans and dumpster are close by...they're just too lazy to walk 20 feet...it's just sad!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Just for the record, as of this morning the lake is officially at "Summer Pool" of 1012 feet above sea level. Too bad I'm such a wimp about getting out in the cold and wind. 

http://lrl-apps.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reservoir-plots/cbr.html

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Bossman302

Intimidator said:


> Was really nice meeting you guys...hopefully you can come to the Project Meet and Greet and meet the rest of the Crew...you need any info or help, just ask!
> Good Fishing
> Brent


Just let me know when yall are gonna meet, I will try to be there.


----------



## Medicman619

Glad to meet everyone Saturday during the clean up! The amount of trash was amazing! Bossman302 and I went out afterward but got skunked. It was a bit chilly on the water and the wind made it annoying! Hope to make it back out early this coming week!


----------



## Flathead King 06

To all those that know my evil plot behind the culvert pipes... LOL (insert EVIL LAUGH) I drilled over 1000 holes this weekend! Just need to start getting things set aside and together for the drop. 

As for dropping Mike's tree... I can help, WB have slowed down, at least until the weather warms up, and at that point they may be done in the creek. June looks pretty booked for me... involvment into the local NWTF has 2 weekends for me shot, so the weekend of the 15th or 29th is open so far if any plans were to drop that tree. I have a 16' trailer and my F250 at the ready.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Well, I can see that I will never hear the end of this. Yes, I did buy some Big Joshy swimbaits and I believe they will produce when the fish want a bigger profile. However, I am still Keitech all the way!!! I did catch a few today and they were all on Keitechs. Unfortunately, today wasn't the day for Big Joshy to show its colors.


Hey I have 5 brand new packs of the 2.75" Big Joshy's in a few different colors will trade for some Keitechs LOL. I tried them for the WB and only managed to catch a handful on a "slosh" colored BJ swimmer. The profile of the bait is too "thick" and the action seems "rigid" The tail tends to not even kick as it should sometimes. Now if you doctor the design a little and shave off some of the thickness in the tail... would possibly do great, but the Keitech is definitely more attractive in action.

Brent I have to hand it to you, I BELIEVE!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Also wanted to share some pics of the recent WB "run" and my surprise walleyes that were caught using Keitechs! And before it is asked or even started. All fish were filleted and will be eaten. Some were donated to people we know, so no fish was wasted and all remains we sent along with Waste Management.























































One on the left went 22" @ 3.5lb and the other was 26" @ 5lb


----------



## cyberfox2200

nice fish Flathead king


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Hey I have 5 brand new packs of the 2.75" Big Joshy's in a few different colors will trade for some Keitechs LOL. I tried them for the WB and only managed to catch a handful on a "slosh" colored BJ swimmer. The profile of the bait is too "thick" and the action seems "rigid" The tail tends to not even kick as it should sometimes. Now if you doctor the design a little and shave off some of the thickness in the tail... would possibly do great, but the Keitech is definitely more attractive in action.
> 
> Brent I have to hand it to you, I BELIEVE!



You know...I could have just kept quiet and no one would have ever known about them...I feel that I have ALOT to make up for during my first 30 years on this planet (from 15 to age 30 I was a mess). I promised that the next 30 would be better...and so far with only 8 more to go, I think I'm on track....then I should be even and working the rest of my life on the + side of things!!

Everyone knows how much of a "anal experimenting perfectionist" that I am...I figure by helping others with my mad research and experimenting and giving back and helping Mother Nature, it will make up for some of my earlier "Mistakes"!
I've told Alot of People about these swimmers and helped a bunch of people with them...I'm not making any money off them...BUT, I am making ALOT of Friends....AND THAT'S WHAT'S IMPORTANT TO ME!
GOOD FISHING!

THE WB that you gave me WERE DELICIOUS!
GREAT PICS! AND CONGRATS ON ALL YOUR CATCHES!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Brent-

Man I appreciate everything you have done for not only me but everyone else on this site you have encountered! You have definitely made a difference in a lot of people's fishing habits  To take it a step futher... you have been very instrumental to the CJ Projects and contacting the right people to get things done. My hats off to you buddy. I need to get with you about ordering some Keitechs also!!! 

I'm glad we all share a passion to see fit that CJ Brown will be a place for generations to come and enjoy fishing, so as long as we keep at what we are doing today.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Brent-
> 
> Man I appreciate everything you have done for not only me but everyone else on this site you have encountered! You have definitely made a difference in a lot of people's fishing habits  To take it a step futher... you have been very instrumental to the CJ Projects and contacting the right people to get things done. My hats off to you buddy. I need to get with you about ordering some Keitechs also!!!
> 
> I'm glad we all share a passion to see fit that CJ Brown will be a place for generations to come and enjoy fishing, so as long as we keep at what we are doing today.


PM sent!
{sniff, sniff,} Thanks!


----------



## Flathead King 06

anyone heading out tonight?


----------



## socdad

We just got home from an afternoon of being blown around the lake. Water temp was 59  61, marked all kinds of fish in 16-20 fow. We caught a few crappie, nothing over 10 inches and one 15 lm bass. This might be the trip that convinces me I need a MinKota Terrova


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> We just got home from an afternoon of being blown around the lake. Water temp was 59  61, marked all kinds of fish in 16-20 fow. We caught a few crappie, nothing over 10 inches and one 15 lm bass. This might be the trip that convinces me I need a MinKota Terrova


Funny how things like a little wind....force the wallet open, to make life easier!


----------



## Shaggy

I'm wondering what the thoughts are for a possible time frame for the next drop. Just a general idea. A month for now, 2 months, maybe 3. I'm wondering because as I transition into retirement I don't want to overspend on drop stuff.


----------



## cyberfox2200

im a keitech believer now.they produce rather well and there inexpensive. I took my neighbor out couple weeks ago and smoked him with the silver shad. I talked to him today as he held a package from UPS and with a smile on my face asked whats that. low and behold a fresh shipment of the fishy smelling goodies and a hat. Thanks Brent for this Jewell of a bait. Ive got some of the fats on order now for the fish that prefer a larger profile.


----------



## fshman_165

Anyone who has them and feels they need to "get rid of them" please pm me. I will gladly take them off your hands...anyone who thinks their action is stiff aint rigging them right. CJ fish go wild for them..the profile and action make for devastating hits on them (even in the coldest water).. some of the hardest I've ever seen and yes..I have used keitechs before and they catch plenty of fish. I got a hold of a few joshys last year and they out fished EVERYTHING I used for walleye. I know the lake pretty well and tested them against all the traditional offerings from jig n crawler, rattlers, blades to slow death hooks. They also consistently catch the largest crappies during my outings. So feel free to pm me..I will take them off your hands ASAP


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I'm wondering what the thoughts are for a possible time frame for the next drop. Just a general idea. A month for now, 2 months, maybe 3. I'm wondering because as I transition into retirement I don't want to overspend on drop stuff.


OK, Right! 
Since you'll be spending your retirement here fishing and camping at the campgrounds to stay close..you can go ahead and spend your housing budget and expenses on the cover....guess you should spend more since you'll be using it more...kinda like a "User Tax"!

I'm thinking late July Early August....we'll have to talk about it with Debra!
It'll all be done by PM and word of Mouth, so no one else knows where stuff is going in!


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Anyone who has them and feels they need to "get rid of them" please pm me. I will gladly take them off your hands...anyone who thinks their action is stiff aint rigging them right. CJ fish go wild for them..the profile and action make for devastating hits on them (even in the coldest water).. some of the hardest I've ever seen and yes..I have used keitechs before and they catch plenty of fish. I got a hold of a few joshys last year and they out fished EVERYTHING I used for walleye. I know the lake pretty well and tested them against all the traditional offerings from jig n crawler, rattlers, blades to slow death hooks. They also consistently catch the largest crappies during my outings. So feel free to pm me..I will take them off your hands ASAP


Promised I would never be negative about this subject...I'm glad you found a bait your comfortable with...just like all the others that buy that brand. That is a BIG part of fishing, being comfortable with what you are throwing!

People that know me, know that I fish swimbaits...they also know I am never satisfied with the status quo, and that I am a testing FREEK.
Sat down with all my swimmers and came up with my list of swimbaits that I have bought and trialed over the years...the list covers AA Lures Shads through Z-Man swimmers...I have trialed BIG $$ Japanese swimmers and Cheap Creme swimmers...MegaBass, Reins, Optimum, Jackall, and Damika, Strike King, Bruiser, Little Creepers...I enjoy experimenting, so far I have used close to 80 different swimmers.
What I am telling anyone who wants to try this type of fishing is that throughout all of my trials...the best bang for the buck, is the swimmer that I am still using...if I every find one that is better...I will switch!
If you do some research, you'll find that there are 4 other swimmers just like the ones you use...and they have different colors also, if you are interested!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Shaggy said:


> I'm wondering what the thoughts are for a possible time frame for the next drop. Just a general idea. A month for now, 2 months, maybe 3. I'm wondering because as I transition into retirement I don't want to overspend on drop stuff.


I believe we were thinking July -Aug


----------



## Flathead King 06

fshman_165 said:


> anyone who thinks their action is stiff aint rigging them right


I have to disagree with you, and want to keep this a friendly thread. I have fished all my life, and even went through the stage of having everything new on the market to use for fish. Just as Brent, I have used quite a few of the available swimbaits on the market and even attempted to make my own (FAIL ) I know how to rig a lure, and read directions  so after rigging the BJ Swimmer according to directions, the tail doesnt seem to wobble or if ti does its very little-there is a problem. The bait has a larger profile, YES, but its action is very streamline- it doesn't give a wide wobble compared to the Keitech or even a normal Mr. Twister brand "shad" I'm not knocking the baits, as they appear to be made very well, they just don't have the action I am looking for. Sure they catch fish, I have caught whitebass on the ones I just ordered, but after using them compared to the Keitech, they are just collecting dust now


----------



## Intimidator

The only drawback from using a Keitech is the durability of the Swimg Impact and Impact Fat...Mend-It is a savior for extending the life of a torn bait...one of the issues of massive action is using delicate plastic combos that are not as durable as stiff heavy plastics...that's the trade-off!

One of the benefits from trialing different swimmers is having people contact you and wanting you to use their baits and give feedback...Out of the 4 companies that I have run trials for and given feedback, there is only one that comes close to having swimmers that would have me switch from Keitechs. It is probably the most realistic swimmer on the market today and is from Density Tackle...this bait uses a fantastic plastic combo for movement, softness, and durability, the coloring process is amazing, AND IT IS AMERICAN MADE....I was sent MANY packs to try and I gave them out to others on here to use as well...due to the paddle design they did not swim well, all I did was take a paddle off a Keitech and put it on a Panic Minnow and IT WAS THE PERFECT BAIT...The Owner and I talked and changes are on the way...he will have a "True" swimmer line with all sizes...who knows! Maybe finally...FREE BAITS!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> The bait has a larger profile, YES, but its action is very streamline- it doesn't give a wide wobble compared to the Keitech or even a normal Mr. Twister brand "shad"...they just don't have the action I am looking for. Sure they catch fish, I have caught whitebass on the ones I just ordered, but after using them compared to the Keitech, they are just collecting dust now



AND FOR THOSE OF YOU LIKE Jeremiah that have only used 1 of the 3 types of K------ swimmers!

They have a swimmer for everything...not just a single version, there is no 100% bait...but there are 100% systems of a bait....fish go through different stages while feeding, sometimes they are spooky and need a more finesse action, sometimes they are gorging and want a Big Thumping profile...color, action, and profile all trigger feeding or reaction strikes in different times or ways.

Again...the EASY SHINER is a shad body....it has a more subtle tail action, but the body wobbles slightly and has a slick body...more for finesse...this is the most durable bait....ask Jeremiah this is what he tore the creek up with. Also Jeff, Pat, and others favorite.

The Swing Impact is the minnow of the bunch...it's streamlined and ribbed, it has a wide or tight swimming action according to how you fish it. It is the slimest profile with action that drives fish crazy....EVEN UNDER A BOBBER OR THE ICE!

The Swing Impact FAT is the BIG profile thumper...it's the FULL MEAL...it just pisses fish off and they have to kill it...this is what fish want when they are gorging or feeding heavy...it's action is un-matched.

I use them all at different times....and we all have the colors that work for each of us!

Class adjourned!


----------



## Shaggy

Flathead King 06 said:


> I believe we were thinking July -Aug


Excellent. I was hoping the time frame would be around then. Thanks!!!


----------



## fshman_165

> I have to disagree with you, and want to keep this a friendly thread. I have fished all my life,


 Nice to know you have been fishing that long...I have also been fishing for awhile (51 of my 54.5 years and fishing CJ since it was constructed in 74) and have fished many years on the tournament trail (walleye/saugeye) field testing lures for northland and Lindy along with plenty of varying plastics over the years and I find the Joshys have a great action..I have spent MANY hours watching bait swim through an underwater camera, on both hard and soft water, and the body rocks slowly side to side as the shad swims along. All my big Joshy swims have had this motion...along with very good tail action and are spot on with the profile. Is this the best swimbait made? no..but it is a now a top choice in my expansive walleye arsenal. After using Joshys for many hours on the water, the results speak for themselves. The offer still stands...I will take them off your hands if you dont want them! Of course..this is just my opinion.


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Is this the best swimbait made? no..
> 
> Thanks Pete....that's all you needed to say!
> 
> If I don't feel that the lures I'm using are not the best...then I pitch them and find the best.
> Right now I have only Keitech stuff and jigs in my tackle boxes...nothing else!
> I don't need anything else....most people could do the same thing....and they are!


----------



## Curtis937

In case anybody's wondering the adult shad are back in the marina hanging really close to the concrete wall and close to the bottom good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyejigger

Intimidator said:


> fshman_165 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the best swimbait made? no..
> 
> Thanks Pete....that's all you needed to say!
> 
> If I don't feel that the lures I'm using are not the best...then I pitch them and find the best.
> Right now I have only Keitech stuff and jigs in my tackle boxes...nothing else!
> I don't need anything else....most people could do the same thing....and they are!
> 
> 
> 
> add crappie nibbles
Click to expand...


----------



## fshman_165

Intimidator said:


> fshman_165 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the best swimbait made? no..
> 
> Thanks Pete....that's all you needed to say!
> 
> If I don't feel that the lures I'm using are not the best...then I pitch them and find the best.
> Right now I have only Keitech stuff and jigs in my tackle boxes...nothing else!
> I don't need anything else....most people could do the same thing....and they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intimidator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fshman_165 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the best swimbait made? no..
> 
> Thanks Pete....that's all you needed to say!
> 
> If I don't feel that the lures I'm using are not the best...then I pitch them and find the best.
> Right now I have only Keitech stuff and jigs in my tackle boxes...nothing else!
> I don't need anything else....most people could do the same thing....and they are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's great that you have found a bait that you feel is the only one you need and have great confidence in. I personally won't limit myself as an angler..I am always looking outside the box and carry a varied arsenal in my boat at all times. I'm glad they work so well for YOUR style of fishing.
> 
> I am a dyed in the wool jig fisherman at heart and used them exclusively for many years before starting to fish tournaments. I used them for my first 2 years of tourney fishing with good results. It wasn't until I forced myself to start using, learning and eventually discovering new/different presentations (coupled with my knowledge of local lakes) that my angling skills turned up a few notches. People that want to catch a few fish and enjoy some nice peaceful fishing could limit themselves to only 1 or 2 presentations and that's great for them. There are always exceptions, individuals who tweak, kick and twist their favorite presentation to a higher success rate but they are still technically limiting themselves in doing so.
> 
> Anyone who wants to catch more fish in differing situations/conditions every time they go out AND broaden their angling skills simply cant do that. In your opinion, keitechs are the best swimmer out there. If you have truly tested EVERY swimmer then it would be a fact. I am assuming you haven't at this point. In finishing, I would ask you (since you have had past tourney experience) would you limit yourself to one or 2 presentations in a tourney OR difficult/changing fishing conditions? I know I wouldn't and I would venture to say that a lot of people wouldn't do that either. I think I am done at this point, sorry for the long post.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## fshman_165

Sorry for the double quote.. don't know how that happened


----------



## Curtis937

Ok so I'm at the marina and there are five teens drunk and making a seen out here why don't the rangers patrol at night? Why is it a free for all at night out here 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

Curtis937 said:


> Ok so I'm at the marina and there are five teens drunk and making a seen out here why don't the rangers patrol at night? Why is it a free for all at night out here
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I agree but , your statement could be made about any number of thousands of places in our society today, very sad but true.


----------



## glasseyes

Intimidator said:


> Promised I would never be negative about this subject...I'm glad you found a bait your comfortable with...just like all the others that buy that brand. That is a BIG part of fishing, being comfortable with what you are throwing!
> 
> People that know me, know that I fish swimbaits...they also know I am never satisfied with the status quo, and that I am a testing FREEK.
> Sat down with all my swimmers and came up with my list of swimbaits that I have bought and trialed over the years...the list covers AA Lures Shads through Z-Man swimmers...I have trialed BIG $$ Japanese swimmers and Cheap Creme swimmers...MegaBass, Reins, Optimum, Jackall, and Damika, Strike King, Bruiser, Little Creepers...I enjoy experimenting, so far I have used close to 80 different swimmers.
> What I am telling anyone who wants to try this type of fishing is that throughout all of my trials...the best bang for the buck, is the swimmer that I am still using...if I every find one that is better...I will switch!
> If you do some research, you'll find that there are 4 other swimmers just like the ones you use...and they have different colors also, if you are interested!


I follow the conversations on different baits as I am another freak on trying new things , even though I'm an old dog. I have a few questions on this Keitech bait, about a smaller size for crappie in the winter I use a smaller bait. Also the action of this bait used in winter in cold water, I seem to do better with a bait that has less movement, I make my own hair jigs and they seem to out perform the swim baits I've used so far but from looking at web sites on this Keitech bait it looks like a new wonder bait that could become a secret weapon my other old fishing buddies don't know about. Also it doesn't look like there is a large color selection , at least on the site I looked . Is 3" the smallest made ?


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Intimidator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intimidator said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great that you have found a bait that you feel is the only one you need and have great confidence in. I personally won't limit myself as an angler..I am always looking outside the box and carry a varied arsenal in my boat at all times. I'm glad they work so well for YOUR style of fishing.
> 
> I am a dyed in the wool jig fisherman at heart and used them exclusively for many years before starting to fish tournaments. I used them for my first 2 years of tourney fishing with good results. It wasn't until I forced myself to start using, learning and eventually discovering new/different presentations (coupled with my knowledge of local lakes) that my angling skills turned up a few notches. People that want to catch a few fish and enjoy some nice peaceful fishing could limit themselves to only 1 or 2 presentations and that's great for them. There are always exceptions, individuals who tweak, kick and twist their favorite presentation to a higher success rate but they are still technically limiting themselves in doing so.
> 
> Anyone who wants to catch more fish in differing situations/conditions every time they go out AND broaden their angling skills simply cant do that. In your opinion, keitechs are the best swimmer out there. If you have truly tested EVERY swimmer then it would be a fact. I am assuming you haven't at this point. In finishing, I would ask you (since you have had past tourney experience) would you limit yourself to one or 2 presentations in a tourney OR difficult/changing fishing conditions? I know I wouldn't and I would venture to say that a lot of people wouldn't do that either. I think I am done at this point, sorry for the long post.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete
> DON'T EVER APOLOGIZE for having an opinion or giving other info...you have been off this thread for too long with the CJ experience that you have....WE NEED YOUR KNOWLEDGE OF GATORS FOR THE NEXT DROP!
> 
> I fish for fun and differently than most people...I no longer fish for money or recognition...I wanted to cut down on what I had to carry in my car and out on the rocks or boat, and also not have to limit what I could do to catch fish.
> When you get down to the basics...fish eat fish, sometimes crawdads, sometimes larva, etc but when they are available fish prefer HIGH PROTEIN/FAT/ETC from another fish. Besides limiting my rods and reels, I wanted a better way for a FUN fisherman to enjoy fishing and not have to spend thousands and thousands of dollars on lures/baits and not have to carry around a 200lb suitcase...so I started experimenting with what fish prefer...other fish.
> I started looking at swimmers because in all conditions if you found the right one, you would have match the hatch and other colors...the same profiles, and actions...so I trialed swimbaits....closed to 80 different brands and types at this point and time...and when new ones come out, I still buy them to trial...If something is better, I'll find it!
> Like I said before...I don't limit myself to just one style of Keitech...I have the Swing Impact, Fat, Easy Shiner, Mad Wag, Salty Core Tube, Live Impact and his jigs...the Model III is another top design.
> The thing to remember and I continue to tell people this...you can use Kei's bait under a bobber, Texas rigged, Carolina, other State rigs , dropshot, as a trailer for a chatterbait, WORM HARNESS, spinnerbait, beetle spin, etc, etc, etc!
> You can make them look like a worm..a fish..or a 'Dad...or larva.
> Unless you are KVD or any other touring Pro whose living is made on the water...you will not need anything else except a Chartreuse niblet for color(IN A BOTTLE) to catch fish!
> Most people don't have the time or money to continually try new stuff...they want to go out and catch fish...I'm telling them to try this way and practice with ONE bait and they will catch fish...then they can broaden their skill-set from there...once they start catching fish with the Keitech line, then they can experiment with other techniques and presentations.
> To a normal everyday working person....catching fish and having fun on the water with minimal expense is what it's all about!
> GOOD FISHING PETE!
> Brent
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Flathead King 06

I'm no pro, never claimed to be and never will. But I know how to catch fish. To those who have broadened their skill and own stock in all lure manufacturers, well good for you. I'm here to catch fish, not argue that your company is better than any other company and to not limit yourself to just one brand. To be honest, I could care less if Donald Trump was making the lure... all I know is it works (Keitech) and compared to the other brand lure I recently bought, it out performed it. It's that simple fellas, it just out performed it. Now that's not saying I'm going to go dump my entire fishing arsenal to just go strictly swimbait. I myself own stock in Rapala, and always will. In my years of fishing, they have caught more fish for me than any pickup truck can haul. I was just offered to try a bait, which I did, I then bought another brand bait and tried it, and between the two I have cut my losses. To each their own, but from a general point of view, I'm going to follow Joe Schmoe's advise for something that's working, than take advise from a self proclaimed local "pro" (no offense intended) who is causing riffles by adimantly arguing that the bait I bought and compared to "what is working" is just as good as any other. Not arguring that the BJ Swimmers wont catch fish, they do, I have caught fish on them. They just aren't what I'm looking for. Then to call someone out and make accusations that they aren't working properly (BJ Swimmers) due to lack of knowledge on how to use the lure is completely aburd!

My thought would be that anyone who highly out ranks other fishermen due to local tournement trail and participation and knowledge of the local waters would be a little more understanding and offer advise rather than be confrontational. Must be some sort of sponsorship for the lure company. There is no sense in "pushing" one brand on anyone. Brent has simply brought the lure manufacturer to the table and shown what they can do... he is no spokes person, no sponsor, no sales man for the company- he just knows they work for him and has been very generous in sharing with other in that success. To cause commotion about disagreeing, well you can't please everyone, but no need to go full bore and start issues about it. Everyone has an opinion and they are entitled to it, but not to force it upon anyone.

Pete, I wish you luck in all your furture participation in local tournements. I hope your Big Joshy's continue to work well for you. Until there is a "catch-all" lure with 100% ratings, looks like I will continue to fish with what's working.

Good fishing all!!!


----------



## fshman_165

To each their own said:


> Flathead...Just a few points and then I am done with this. Looks like you have taken this somewhat personally and I dont take offense to your opinion of me being a "self proclaimed local pro"...I dont have to prove anything to anyone anymore. I have already done that. I dont post or visit this website much anymore and thats by choice. I dont receive anything from Big Joshy baits...I just saw a post about the functionality of their baits that was contrary to the majority experience. I will not apologize for my post nor will I apologize for causing "ripples" on a forum that was created for exchange of information and the occasional healthy debate. My forum etiquette must be rusty...I CAN promise that I will work on my wording in my next post(s) so as not to make anyone feel as if they are being "called out"


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Come on man! (as they say on espn) Come on man! Why all the attacks? Whether you realize it or not, I am interpreting them as attacks on others. Let me just say this, I know both Brent (Intimidator) and Pete (Fshman165) and they are both fine men and fishermen. Both have helped me catch more fish at CJ. Pete used to post a lot on this forum and shared great information about how to catch fish at CJ. If you don't believe me look at his previous posts back in approximately 2005. That is when I started to pm Pete and asking questions about fishing at CJ. After a few pm's he said, "you know what Jeff, why don't you just come over and I'll take you out and show you". He did just that and many of the mysteries of the dead C were unlocked. He gave me a start or I wouldn't be fishing that lake today. We still talk and he still shares nuggets with me to this day. I've seen him fish and catch fish when no one else could get bit. I've seen floating armadas following his boat around moving in on him and his spot and he still catches fish while being surrounded by boats. Pete knows CJ and he knows how to fish. 

Brent, has had just as big of impact on my CJ fishing as Pete. He turned me on to Keitechs and my catch rate has soared. Brent is the best shore bound fishermen I have ever known. He catches more fish from shore than most catch from a boat. Like Pete, Brent is more than willing to share his knowledge with anyone who is humble enough to accept it.

I don't know what Pete and Brents relationship is, but I have seen a lot of similarities between the two and I know they would be good friends if their pathes ever crossed. Both have helped me with my fishing skills and continue to help me be as successful and I can be at the sport I love.

As far as, Keitechs vs Big Joshys, I am a Keitech guy but I have some BJs in my tackle box. I know they will produce when the time is right so I intend on keeping them. 

I hope we can all agree, that both these guys are blue chip individuals with two different baits that they are passionate about. Good for them, but lets not attack or take sides. They both deserved better than that.


----------



## fshman_165

Intimidator said:


> fshman_165 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intimidator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fish for fun and differently than most people...I no longer fish for money or recognition...I wanted to cut down on what I had to carry in my car and out on the rocks or boat, and also not have to limit what I could do to catch fish.
> When you get down to the basics...fish eat fish, sometimes crawdads, sometimes larva, etc but when they are available fish prefer HIGH PROTEIN/FAT/ETC from another fish. Besides limiting my rods and reels, I wanted a better way for a FUN fisherman to enjoy fishing Brent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your methodolgy is solid. I understand why you fish they way you do. We can continue to discuss via PM if you like. Thanks!! and good fishing to you
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Flathead King 06

fshman_165 said:


> Flathead...Just a few points and then I am done with this. Looks like you have taken this somewhat personally and I dont take offense to your opinion of me being a "self proclaimed local pro"...I dont have to prove anything to anyone anymore. I have already done that. I dont post or visit this website much anymore and thats by choice. I dont receive anything from Big Joshy baits...I just saw a post about the functionality of their baits that was contrary to the majority experience. I will not apologize for my post nor will I apologize for causing "ripples" on a forum that was created for exchange of information and the occasional healthy debate. My forum etiquette must be rusty...I CAN promise that I will work on my wording in my next post(s) so as not to make anyone feel as if they are being "called out"


Hey no hard feelings here... didn't want or hope this would turn into any derogatory bashing on either side. I'm not asking for any apologies from anyone. This site is exactly as you called it... a place to share and trade information, or disagree  I didn't mean to offend anyone if I did, as I stated previously in my post that was not my intention. I want to get along with everyone, it's just I have my opinion just as you have yours, so let's agree to disagree. Maybe we will fish beside each other one day. I know my experience on the water (23 years) isn't quite as long as everyone else's but that doesn't mean I don't retain information. I grew up fishing buck creek and cj brown as my parents literally live a stones throw away from the creek in new moorefield, so I have my knowledge of things just as you have your knowledge of fishing the lake for walleye. I don't target walleye specifically, and probably never will, so you have the upper hand on that one- I'm sorry if I came across derogatory in any way, I just know what works for me as you know what works for you. Hopefully we can meet at one of these future "Meet & Greets" with the knowledge I believe you have of the lake it may be of my best interest to strike a conversation with you.


----------



## Intimidator

OK...Back to what is most important!

Pete...we need to get together and see what we can do for the Gators...whether it's more baitfish cover or whatever. I know no one wants cover in trolling lanes but if there's something that benefits the fish or the lake then people will have to adjust!

My neighbor just gave me huge garden bricks for my Milk Crates...hopefully everyone else is getting ideas, getting things built, and planning their areas.

I'll get some more pics up of things Dale and I are making and if anyone else has ideas then post them up!

Looks like it will be a Great Fishing weekend but I'm taking half days off on Thursday and Friday also! 
Hopefully they have a Good Crappie Tourney Saturday! MY HOPE is someone besides me finds the BIG CJ SLABS! I'll be there for weigh in!


----------



## Intimidator

glasseyes said:


> I follow the conversations on different baits as I am another freak on trying new things , even though I'm an old dog. I have a few questions on this Keitech bait, about a smaller size for crappie in the winter I use a smaller bait. Also the action of this bait used in winter in cold water, I seem to do better with a bait that has less movement, I make my own hair jigs and they seem to out perform the swim baits I've used so far but from looking at web sites on this Keitech bait it looks like a new wonder bait that could become a secret weapon my other old fishing buddies don't know about. Also it doesn't look like there is a large color selection , at least on the site I looked . Is 3" the smallest made ?


They has a 2 inch Swing Impact that use to be sold in the USA...as soon as I started using them, Keitech USA stopped importing them...You can get them off EBay (FROM JAPAN) but they are 9 bucks a pack plus a couple dollars shipping. They also have different ASIAN colors...I have been in Contact with the USA distributor to try and get some 2 inchers plus some of the Asian only colors. The FATS come in 2.8, 3.8, 4.8, and 5.8 inches. The Easy Shiner is in 3, 4, and 5 inch Shad Bodies. And the Swing Impact is in 3, 3.5, and 4 inch minnow bodies
Keitech has ALOT of colors...24 different USA colors in the Swing Impact alone. Go to.....www.landbigfish.com, www.tacklesmith.com, www.tacklewarehouse.com, or the Keitech website.


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Intimidator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fshman_165 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your methodolgy is solid. I understand why you fish they way you do. We can continue to discuss via PM if you like. Thanks!! and good fishing to you
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer for BOTH of us to post on the thread so people can learn...I want all the "wisdom" from the CJ diehards to be shared...I feel if people develope a vested interest in fishing, learn how to do it properly, and learn to understand the lakes and patterns, then they also look at the fishery different! When fishermen understand all of the how's and why's...then they start to benefit and they want to keep the fishery productive!
> We have more and more "New Guys" helping with the projects each year...you hear of more and more people only taking what they need and doing alot more C&R...especially with the important sport fish!
> We don't need to give these guys "honey holes", we don't need to give out all of our little secrets, but we can tell them what a Walleye prefers, it's typical summer patterns, and basic info so that they may go out and experience the thrill of catching one...they'll find their own honey holes if they are dedicated...but we need to give them as much help as possible to enjoy their outings, and then they'll want to give back to the fishery!
> We get half of the fingerlings we did in the glory years of CJ...with a 3% survival rate we need to try and take better care of the waters and do whatever possible to improve that rate....you do this by getting fishermen involved, catching fish, and then giving back to the fishery to keep it producing!
> Good Fishing to All!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Pete...we need to get together and see what we can do for the Gators...whether it's more baitfish cover or whatever. I know no one wants cover in trolling lanes but if there's something that benefits the fish or the lake then people will have to adjust!


This is my sentiment for the bass as well. My first drop last year was virtually a blind/no specific knowledge one and although the feedback I got on location was positive I don't know if it helped the bass population. Soooo if anyone has thoughts on how to help the bass at CJ please post it.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> This is my sentiment for the bass as well. My first drop last year was virtually a blind/no specific knowledge one and although the feedback I got on location was positive I don't know if it helped the bass population. Soooo if anyone has thoughts on how to help the bass at CJ please post it.


Shag
You did great last year, they now have places to go when they need deeper water...we also covered them with the milk crates....this year, bulk, is the ticket...vertical big stuff that Mr LM can hide behind. This year think about where they are in the summer and fit your sizes to that...crates are good or a big diameter PVC "STUMP" in a bucket!
Mr BucketMouth still holds a dear place in my heart....especially when he crushes a 6 inch swimmer AT NIGHT!


----------



## easytobeme03

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Lets start off by saying Pete I dont know, Brent I do ,,Both seem to have great confidence in the baits they use. Brent has shared a vast amount of knowledge with me personally about his baits and methods,,, It doesnt matter what bait, or style you prefer confidence is the key,, Brent can tell you i use ALOT of baits that you cant even buy around here , theyre cheap and i can buy in bulk , but fished with the correct presentation for the conditions they will catch alot of fish.,, So although every bait on the market has a prime presentation or color , or rigging recomendation , it takes confidence to make it work , knowledge of the fish your targeting , and knowledge of the water your fishing. I mean think about it ,, SOMEONE had to wacky rig a worm and fish the heck out of it to find out it worked !
> 
> So try all colors , combos , styles etc your comfortable with ,, hell try something new you may stumble on to a new presentation of a bait that just slays the fish your after,,, Good fishing to all ,, see ya on the water


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Lets start off by saying Pete I dont know, Brent I do ,,Both seem to have great confidence in the baits they use. Brent has shared a vast amount of knowledge with me personally about his baits and methods,,, It doesnt matter what bait, or style you prefer confidence is the key,, Brent can tell you i use ALOT of baits that you cant even buy around here , theyre cheap and i can buy in bulk , but fished with the correct presentation for the conditions they will catch alot of fish.,, So although every bait on the market has a prime presentation or color , or rigging recomendation , it takes confidence to make it work , knowledge of the fish your targeting , and knowledge of the water your fishing. I mean think about it ,, SOMEONE had to wacky rig a worm and fish the heck out of it to find out it worked !
> 
> So try all colors , combos , styles etc your comfortable with ,, hell try something new you may stumble on to a new presentation of a bait that just slays the fish your after,,, Good fishing to all ,, see ya on the water


This is why fishing can be enjoyable, relaxing, and fun....or it can be frustrating, stressful, and a pain in the hind-end.

All you have to do to be successful is know and understand the fish you are after, know the patterns at any given time, know what pattern the lake is in and the fish, know where in the lake to find the fish in the certain pattern, know what the fish will eat or react to, find a bait or lure that matches profile, color, and action, they will eat or react to, and then present that bait or lure with the proper technique through the proper rod, reel, and line combo and knowledge.
If you get all this right you may catch a fish!
Sometimes the stars align and even though you may be missing part of the equation...Mother Nature may take Mercy on your miserable soul and MAY allow you to catch fish...this gives you a false sense of how good a fisherman you are....then when your feeling all self assured and cocky....she busts your hind-end good...and your back to wondering what the heck just happened. 
When I start getting Cocky about my fishing...Mother Nature blesses my son with a bounty of fish...it isn't long and my bubble has been busted and I have an 11 y/o son telling me how he just proved he is the best fisherman on the water!lol
Don't ya just love "Paybacks"!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> A great deal of "success" is having CONFIDENCE in your bait, and knowing how and as importantly WHEN to use it to it`s BEST advantage...


SOME People also get a false impression of a lake, or bait, or technique, due to spawns or other times when fish are gorging...during MOST of the spawns, you can throw a piece of foil  on a hook and catch fish...you don't get a clear picture of the baits ability...when everything settles down and fish go into post-spawn patterns is when you can tell if a bait "Truely" works or not.
I hear alot of people that complain that a lake is "dead" after the spawns...the lake is not "Dead", for some reason or another, you don't know the lake, the patterns, or the fish!
If you truely understand a lake...AND IF YOU REALLY TRY FOR A SINGLE FISH...you will never get skunked!
What I mean by that is, no matter what you are fishing for at that time...be it Bass, Walleye, Cats, Crappie, etc...you should ALWAYS know where to catch ONE fish...We all laugh about getting skunked, but honestly...most of us could go catch a bluegill if we really cared that much!

Most fishermen limit themselves...we figure if we stay on a spot that we think should be productive the fish will come to us...most of the time that's not true...We also think one bait is a "catch-all", when in reality fish will hit one color and profile in the morning and a different one at noon and in the evening, and different ones when the sun is out or it's cloudy.
I think that's why I move alot if the fish aren't biting, and change colors, profiles, etc...then I always come back to that spot I though would be good...for one last shot!
As I said before...I love to fish with fishermen who know how to catch fish and understand the lake...this allows me to trial all kinds of things with them...when I go out with Pat, Jeff, Steve, Don, Joe, Bill, Rusty, etc, etc...I know they will catch fish, I know we will find fish...I understand how they fish and how talented they are, they see stuff, and I know if they aren't catching fish, they just aren't biting or they aren't there...then when they make a change and start hammering fish...I'll pull out different colors, profiles, and sizes, just to see what else may work...this is how we can continue to help others...by understanding what's going on and passing on the info!


----------



## glasseyes

Lowell H Turner said:


> A great deal of "success" is having CONFIDENCE in your bait, and knowing how and as importantly WHEN to use it to it`s BEST advantage...



This is the shortest answer to all the posts on subject manner and the one that explains the best.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Regarding the cover drops... anyone have any spare cinder blocks left from the last drop... I am in need of about 10-15


----------



## Shaggy

Not too long ago Lowell made a post where, if I remember correctly, he said there were at least 6 springs feeding CJ. My question is: What impact do these springs have on the fish once the thermocline sets in? Wouldn't the springs allow them to go deeper and still have well oxygenated water? Lowell has mentioned them several times and now I'm wondering if they could be a haven during the summer. Would cover in these areas help?


----------



## Intimidator

glasseyes said:


> This is the shortest answer to all the posts on subject manner and the one that explains the best.


Yep!
What we have to do is help those that are missing parts of the equation!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Not too long ago Lowell made a post where, if I remember correctly, he said there were at least 6 springs feeding CJ. My question is: What impact do these springs have on the fish once the thermocline sets in? Wouldn't the springs allow them to go deeper and still have well oxygenated water? Lowell has mentioned them several times and now I'm wondering if they could be a haven during the summer. Would cover in these areas help?


Some springs are oxygenated and some aren't...you need to find the ones that have oxygen (with fish in them)! Then add cover in the surrounding area, cover in any area a fish uses is beneficial...remember, we also need to start re-doing baitfish and fry cover also...that is just as important to grow BIG BASS!.


----------



## Intimidator

The first round of fry has hatched and is moving into the lake...we are guessing from the description that the carp fry are feeding ALOT of fish right now!
Shad are spawning in areas...don't know what this is going to mean for the remaining Crappie...normally the Crappie are done when the shad move into shore to spawn...This is also a feeding time for all fish...use Shad baits!

HEY STEVE and SHAGGY...Craws are out!

Larger Mayfly nymphs are also molting, sheds are all along the rocks, found alot of larva/nymphs in Crappie bellies...but still not many fish!

Jeremiah...5 more Gators caught in your spot..18 to 20 inches...most I've ever heard of in this area! THEY ARE GORGING RIGHT NOW! I'm looking forward to a cloudy weekend!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Jeremiah...5 more Gators caught in your spot..18 to 20 inches...most I've ever heard of in this area! THEY ARE GORGING RIGHT NOW! I'm looking forward to a cloudy weekend!


Sounds like I may have to get back at it then...  I haven't been out since last friday. Been busy working on a replica... should have it completed today as far as molding goes... will de-mold today after work


----------



## Intimidator

Guppy and I hit Mother CJ today....she blessed us with numbers but we could only find 3 SLABS...another 100+ fish day....most went 9 to 10 inches. Rusty was using a 2.8 Fat in Bluegill flash and I was mainly using a white Fat....Gup and I were fish for fish....I was like a "proud papa" watching Gup pound Crappie after Crappie! Thought he also caught his first Bank Gator but it turned out to be one of Doc's lost kitties.
I ended up with one of Shaggy's foot long BucketMouths.
Water temp at 1.5 foot was 60 in the morning and 64 in the evening on the main lake.
Thanks to Frank Dimos and the Crappie Tourney guys for the info!


----------



## fshman_165

Well..I made it out 2 times today. Went out for eyes in the rain this morning...using hip waders. The clouds definitely had the eyes in very close.
I caught 7 keepers. Most fish were caught 5 feet in front of me in water that was anywhere from 1.5 to 5 feet deep. Unfortunately I had about an hour and a half or so to fish so i left in the middle of a good bite. These fish are in a traditional May pattern due to the slow warm up. If you have caught em in certain places in May in the past they are there right now. The sun tomorrow may move them out, but they will still be in less than 12 feet of water. 

For you bass guys...I caught 4 largemouth when I moved farther out in the area I was fishing (ended up filling the waders up). I caught them in an area that is 4 feet deep for about 100 yards. small one was 13 inches biggest was about 16 inches. I went out a second time (this evening) to fish for crappies. Boy..the crappie guys picked a good time for their tourney...those guys will be like a city dog in its first trip to a state forest...the fish were everywhere I tried and very aggressive. They are hitting just about anything you throw at them. I did have about a dozen big girls. Again..They are in areas I have caught them in year after year. The big girls were close to the 9 and 10 inch males..within 20 yards in most instances. I just got back in..I am eating and heading out again for some night action. I haven't been out in a couple of days so I have some catching up to do. The crappie tournament should be a shoot out.


----------



## fshman_165

Quite a few of the females I caught tonight still had eggs..only had 4 that looked spawned out with 2 big girls looking recently spent.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Thanks for posting. Good to get an update on the walleye / bass bite. I hope to wear em out tomorrow. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fshman_165

was...not what I expected. I caught a few really nice crappies in one location. I checked a couple of spots and picked up 3 eyes (13ish, 15.5 and 16 inches). I stopped in an area..in total darkness (sliver of a moon) I found a rather large school of medium sized white bass that drilled my lure each time it hit the water. So..I had plenty of action later but never got into any numbers of larger crappies or any pig eyes. I will be meeting Saugeye Marc at 7:30 in the morning to check a few of my spots I haven't checked in a few years. All fish were returned unharmed to fight another day.


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> was...not what I expected. I caught a few really nice crappies in one location. I checked a couple of spots and picked up 3 eyes (13ish, 15.5 and 16 inches). I stopped in an area..in total darkness (sliver of a moon) I found a rather large school of medium sized white bass that drilled my lure each time it hit the water. So..I had plenty of action later but never got into any numbers of larger crappies or any pig eyes. I will be meeting Saugeye Marc at 7:30 in the morning to check a few of my spots I haven't checked in a few years. All fish were returned unharmed to fight another day.


Pete
CONGRATS on the Typical Fantastic day!
Great report, it really helps those who are really trying to learn...it will also help them ask the right questions and understand whats going on when they can get INFO like this, from someone with the knowledge they seek...THANKS!

Frank asked me last night what I thought the winning weight should be, I told him if the boys were on their game and the weather holds, they would easily see a record...a bad day will see "eight-twelves" win. 
A couple of the Pros fished the same area as Rusty and I and found the same thing...needless to say we'll all be in different areas tomorrow!
Not that I have to say it but...GOOD FISHING!


----------



## downtime8763

Went out yesterday morning from 8am -2pm then to marina for lunch. Went along my neighbor and found them in 8-10ft caught crappie,wb,cat,and one eye. temp.65-67deg, black n chartreuse was good and long with kietch,Thirty eight went home to be fried!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Went out yesterday morning from 8am -2pm then to marina for lunch. Went along my neighbor and found them in 8-10ft caught crappie,wb,cat,and one eye. temp.65-67deg, black n chartreuse was good and long with kietch,Thirty eight went home to be fried!


Nice Paul...Congrats!
Any size?? 
Good colors to use on cloudy days!
How's the cover doing?? Any ideas for the next drop?


----------



## fshman_165

I talked with Marc last nite and I told him what spot we would meet at in the morning. We targeted crappies and caught them non stop for about 2.5 hours . We had about 28 fish over 12 with about 5 in the 13 inch range. This is an area thats is giving up walleyes also. I lost 2 nice ones due to me getting lazy. We were fishing from shore and at about 8:45 Crazy4smallmouth found us (he was in his boat). I will let him post about his catches later. He worked the area with us and we talked back and forth for awhile. White Joshy swims were money with Walleyes hitting them too. Crappies would almost swallow them. BRENT...I used a keitech today and did well. I switched between both swims and a small traditional twister. I think we are gonna see really nice weights brought to the scales. I found about a third of the big females were spawned out. Most fish were caught in about 5 feet of water...


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Fished from 8 am thru 5 pm with a lunch break at the Crusty Crab with Brent. Ended the day with 120 fish on my clicker and 15 in the live well. A lot of small fish in the morning then a few bigger fish in the afternoon. I saw Pete and Marc out this morning and they put me on a couple walleye with one being 17". Both came on white 2.75" Big Joshy's. I used 2.75" white BJs, 3" bluegil Keitech Easy Shiners, 4" bluegil Keitech Easy Shiners, and 3.8" black Keitech Swing Impact Fats. All caught fish and it was amazing to see all sizes of crappie hitting those big swimmers. Brent and I went big to cut down on the small crappie and it was effective, but we still caught some smallish crappie on big swimmers. Anyway, Brent came out with me at about 11:30 until about 3:30 and we found the north end to be the most productive area for big crappie. I'll try to add a picture later.

I guess I should mention the biggest crappie is 14".


----------



## walleyejigger

hope I can find a few of the fat crappie for the tourney Saturday


----------



## socdad

My goal was to get an early start & if not for a major pile up just west of the Clark County Fair Grounds exit off of 70 I would have been on the water at 7:30 or so &#8230; after sitting about a mile from said accident for the better part of 3 hours I was fishing at 10:30 &#8230; *At least I wasn&#8217;t IN the pile of mashed cars / trucks. *Started looking for crappie in shallow water and only picked up a few dinks, found better fish (10 inch) in 12 FOW but could not find anything larger. Water temps in the mid to high 60&#8217;s / All fish were released for another day...


----------



## Shaggy

Glad to hear some LM are being caught. Awesome Four more working days till retirement and I'm getting absolutely giddy. Haven't felt like this since I dated the head cheerleader in HS. If the weather's good I'll be up there next Thursday, my first day of freedom. Save some bass for me.


----------



## h2owolf

CONGRATS Shaggy, welcome to the team of oldies but goodies!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Shaggy said:


> Glad to hear some LM are being caught. Awesome Four more working days till retirement and I'm getting absolutely giddy. Haven't felt like this since I dated the head cheerleader in HS. If the weather's good I'll be up there next Thursday, my first day of freedom. Save some bass for me.


Hey Shaggy if you need some company I'm free on Thursday.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Good Day out on the water...CONGRATS TO EVERYONE THAT GOT OUT!

Started out with Jeff....I played....showed him that BIG Crappie will smash a 4 inch FAT swimbait...it felt exactly like fishing for Bass! It is also hard to believe 6 inch crappie will smash them also!
Went home to get Dale and met Daniel out later at 5pm....we decide to play also...caught nice fish and plenty of Big Mommas...3/4ths are spawned out and looking to eat...COLOR DIDN'T MATTER...they're hitting anything....we were using ripped Keitechs, shredded Keitechs (40 + fish), 3 inch Keitechs cut down to a inch and a half, and just for Guppy, I was using them upside down....also put one on backwards through the tail and caught a Slab!
We caught multiple doubles and cast after cast....Daniel Like Rusty, is now a full fledged swimbait "Master"....it's amazing to watch the enjoyment they have pounding fish after fish!
The Crappie are feeding HEAVY, spawning, and guarding nests...all in shallow water...others have started moving out.....Tomorrow looks to be A Success!
All of our fish went back to Momma CJ, so she'd continue to bless us and so the tourney guys would have something nice to catch tomorrow!
Give 'em hell boys!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!

Socdad...glad you're ok and safe...and you could then catch fish.
Shag...Congrats on the retirement...have you found a house close to CJ yet?


----------



## angler69

Fished CJ today and caught several smallish crappie with a few big ones, all came on a 3" storm or Berkley swim bait no eyes. would like to get ahold of one to see what it's like...stopped at the marine for lunch and ran into 2 OGF'ers, didn't get there names but they were talking about catching fish on Joshys so I kinda thought they were OGF guys....lol. Hope to target eyes this year, just getting into the trolling game got my rods,line counter reels, planer boards and some baits so we will see how it goes. I would be willing to take any OGF out on my boat for a little " training " on trolling. I will provide all the drinks and snacks nothing excepted on your part except knowledge.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

angler69 said:


> Fished CJ today and caught several smallish crappie with a few big ones, all came on a 3" storm or Berkley swim bait no eyes. would like to get ahold of one to see what it's like...stopped at the marine for lunch and ran into 2 OGF'ers, didn't get there names but they were talking about catching fish on Joshys so I kinda thought they were OGF guys....lol. Hope to target eyes this year, just getting into the trolling game got my rods,line counter reels, planer boards and some baits so we will see how it goes. I would be willing to take any OGF out on my boat for a little " training " on trolling. I will provide all the drinks and snacks nothing excepted on your part except knowledge.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hee hee...that was Crazy4SM and I....I had just arrived and we were plotting our plan of attack, Crazy was teasing me about the bj's! Hope to see you again when I don't have "Crappie Fever"!


----------



## cyberfox2200

had a great time fishing the banks today. met Brent and Dale at 5pm. didn't take long and we were on them. tried my Alabama rig of Keitechs didn't work probably because its heavy and I cant figure out the sensitivity of the bait when they hit. but man can u cast that chunk of minnows. its like half a pound of chicken liver on a hook. Talked with brent about Sexing the Crappies. Learned a lot especially this One.Brent can look at you and talk while reeling and hook a fish and bring it in while not studdering or breaking eye contact with you. Hes very Stealthy.lol Good luck to all the Tournament fishers tomorrow I will be out but not participating.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Alabama rig. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

cyberfox2200 said:


> Alabama rig.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah I bet that the sensitivity lacks substantially unless something bigger slams it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Me & the boy hit the marina area for about an hour this evening. Fished the on the outside cause all our usual spots was taken. He caught 2 bluegill and I caught a little 14"-15" channel cat. Yes Brent I was trying to catch a catfish, made up a little something special to use. We would've fished longer but the rains came in.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

I was just thinking, if you guys are bank fishing and wanna keep some of the crappie or whatever else you catch what do you do? Put them on a stringer, leave them in the water until you move spots then take them out and put'em back in at your next spot?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> I was just thinking, if you guys are bank fishing and wanna keep some of the crappie or whatever else you catch what do you do? Put them on a stringer, leave them in the water until you move spots then take them out and put'em back in at your next spot?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I use a collapsible floating basket...but I also use a stringer if I'm ONLY hunting Gators for Supper!
Some guys prefer a stringer....and some guys carry a bucket filled with water...like everything else, it's personal preference!

If I'm moving around alot trying to fish more fish, I'll leave the basket in one place...but when I find fish, I'll move the basket down to that area.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Yeah I bet that the sensitivity lacks substantially unless something bigger slams it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Plus we were fishing shallow and he didn't want to get it near the bottom where the fish were, and lose it....I told him about Jeff losing his Alabama Rigs $$$$ and had him all nervous!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Me & the boy hit the marina area for about an hour this evening. Fished the on the outside cause all our usual spots was taken. He caught 2 bluegill and I caught a little 14"-15" channel cat. Yes Brent I was trying to catch a catfish, made up a little something special to use. We would've fished longer but the rains came in.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Tell Aaron I said CONGRATS...bet he was happy to get out and start fishing with you again...it's almost time to get him started throwing Keitechs!

AND while out with Jeff....I thought I had a Nice Gator on a 4 inch swimmer...the fish smashed it hard, shook a couple times, and turned into a limp rag....I pulled in one of Doc's stray Kitties that came down from the North...my first of the year also!


----------



## Shaggy

spfldbassguy said:


> Hey Shaggy if you need some company I'm free on Thursday.
> 
> That would be great. I'll let you know either here or a PM. I'd probably get to the lake around noon but we could hook up any time you wanted. I'd love to fish with any of you CJ guys. I'm sure I could Learn a lot.


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Shag...Congrats on the retirement...have you found a house close to CJ yet?


Thanks. No...but don't think I haven't thought about it.


----------



## angler69

CF2200 I have used a crappie Bama rig with great success at Deer Creek. Didn't do good with it on CJ, but ya never know.
I rig mine "light". 1/8 oz jig on the bottom then the two arms above I rig with 1/16. That way the rig has some balance (heavy on the bottom light on the top) and doesn't roll when it comes thru the water. Also put a bigger bait on the bottom jig and smaller one on the others. I catch 85-90% on that bottom lure.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## angler69

It's rigged as a tri pod, one wire bent down 6o'clock the other two out to the sides 10 & 2o'clock

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bossman302

Fisherfourlife said:


> I was just thinking, if you guys are bank fishing and wanna keep some of the crappie or whatever else you catch what do you do? Put them on a stringer, leave them in the water until you move spots then take them out and put'em back in at your next spot?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I also use a floating basket for my fish, but if its to big for the basket I will use a stringer. I move them with me and throw them back into the water when I move spots lol.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

cyberfox2200 said:


> Learned a lot especially this One.Brent can look at you and talk while reeling and hook a fish and bring it in while not studdering or breaking eye contact with you. Hes very Stealthy.lol


Hey Cyberfox, he didn't even know he had a fish on until he loaded up for the next cast. LOL That is why he didn't even bat an eye when it happend! He never sets the hook and it drives me crazy. He just like my Dad used to be, but my Dad was 80 years old and his reflexes were gone by then. Brent is only 52. LOL!!!!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Some of Brents pics from today. The boys think they'll be famous if they get on the internet. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Brents pics continued

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Took 3 of Dale's friends fishing today...3 of the boys are 11 and 1 is 10...
None of the 3 had ever thrown a swimbait before...we started at noon and fished til 6:30 
pm.
The Crappie thankfully were hungry...each had a Big fish of 12 inches....and caught Crappie and WB all day long...they didn't want to leave...the best part is....they only lost 6 jigheads and Keitechs....guess they listened well!
The one pic shows a 7 inch Crappie than engulfed a 4 inch swimmer...color didn't matter...I experimented with the boys and all colors caught the same...white flash, silver shiner, bluegill flash, black shad, etc.
They were great and my sanity is intact...now we have 4 more swimbait anglers!


----------



## Intimidator

Winning weight from the Crappie Tourney was 8.61...Big fish was 1.21.
The guys were disappointed with the weather and what it did to the Slabs...but they liked CJ. They knew Bigger fish were still out there!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Winning weight from the Crappie Tourney was 8.61...Big fish was 1.21.
> The guys were disappointed with the weather and what it did to the Slabs...but they liked CJ. They knew Bigger fish were still out there!


Was it windy or a little cold in the morning?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Was it windy or a little cold in the morning?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Both and cloudy....They found BIG Fish yesterday when the sun was out!


----------



## cyberfox2200

angler69 said:


> CF2200 I have used a crappie Bama rig with great success at Deer Creek. Didn't do good with it on CJ, but ya never know.
> I rig mine "light". 1/8 oz jig on the bottom then the two arms above I rig with 1/16. That way the rig has some balance (heavy on the bottom light on the top) and doesn't roll when it comes thru the water. Also put a bigger bait on the bottom jig and smaller one on the others. I catch 85-90% on that bottom lure.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


thank you Angler I will give it a try next time


----------



## cyberfox2200

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey Cyberfox, he didn't even know he had a fish on until he loaded up for the next cast. LOL That is why he didn't even bat an eye when it happend! He never sets the hook and it drives me crazy. He just like my Dad used to be, but my Dad was 80 years old and his reflexes were gone by then. Brent is only 52. LOL!!!!


lol that's a good one... that's what really happens huh


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey Cyberfox, he didn't even know he had a fish on until he loaded up for the next cast. LOL That is why he didn't even bat an eye when it happend! He never sets the hook and it drives me crazy. He just like my Dad used to be, but my Dad was 80 years old and his reflexes were gone by then. Brent is only 52. LOL!!!!


Now...just hold on there!
Like I told Daniel tonight...I use line that has ZERO stretch...I use to set the hook with the "Best of Them"...I got tired of just having Crappie lips left on the hook...so I learned to let the fish hook themselves with tension.!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Decide to do my first 4:30am trip of the year..have to mow today...let the boys sleep and they just got up to the smell of Blueberry muffins, bacon, and eggs.
Hit Cajun flats, left at 6:45 with my first limit of Gators this year....caught 9 total with 3 dinks....all of them were under 20 and fought well.....used white and lime-chartreuse 4 inchers...don't know whether it mattered or not....filets were nice....that should cover my frozen fish for the year.

Forgot to mention....all of the tourney guys we talked to said that none of the BIG Crappie were on cover....they were in the open or on drops....they thought they just followed the shad schools...just like we thought.!


----------



## Bossman302

Got out for awhile yesterday, didnt have much luck for the catfish, so I went to Choctaw Lake over where my parents live, a buddy and myself hammered channel cats from 12:30 am till about 5 am when the bite slowed up. Caught a 5 lb carp and a few 1 to 2 lb channel cats, GREAT night fishing! I really need to learn more about CJ tho, so I wont have to go somewhere else to get fish...


----------



## fisherFL

Well I wasn't able to get out today because I had to help my parents with yard work, mulch, garden, trimming etc. but I was wondering is do you think the crappie will be biting just as well in shallow water next weekend to?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> Got out for awhile yesterday, didnt have much luck for the catfish, so I went to Choctaw Lake over where my parents live, a buddy and myself hammered channel cats from 12:30 am till about 5 am when the bite slowed up. Caught a 5 lb carp and a few 1 to 2 lb channel cats, GREAT night fishing! I really need to learn more about CJ tho, so I wont have to go somewhere else to get fish...


HEY DOC....we've got a couple good guys here...they helped pick up trash and are interested in the drop....PLEASE...take them under your wing and give them some "kitty learning"!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Bossman hit me up man via pm and I can give you a quick cj cat lesson. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

Bossman, you fishing from shore or in a boat? I always fish cats at CJ from a boat and can offer some assistance if your also in a boat but I dontthink i ever shore fished CJ for cats so I cant help you there. in a boat CJ is about as easy as pie to figure out, usually the wind is the biggest factor in finding fish. Since its always windy out there it often makes it hard to get to where the fish are..LOL

I am available on weekday afternoons and early eves if that helps any to meet up. 

Salmonid


----------



## bgrapala

Two words for CJ cats....Goose Island.


----------



## Bossman302

I usually fish from shore lol, it's just frustrating being so close to CJ and wanting to go fishing but end up getting skunked just about every time. I'm pretty versatile when it comes to fishing, I can walk somewhere if I need to, to get to the fish. I'm a catfish guy, but I'm starting to pick up on the lures and plastic bait, time will tell I guess. You guys are awesome! I will hit yall up next time I go out for sure!


----------



## chuck71

Had a successful trip to CJ today. Got to the ramp around 9:00 and came off the water about 2:30. We took my mother out for a late Mothers Day fishing trip since the weather wasn't so nice last weekend. After we made it through our Div of Watercraft inspection (except for having to change my OH #'s) we headed out. Fished a little while until we got on some fish. We started catching decent size fish, so I anchored and we fished for a while. My son was hammering them one after another while everyone else caught their fair share. Made a quick move and started getting into bigger #'s of smaller fish. We visited the marina during the quick shower and got a peak at a 16.5" SLAB caught by someone fishing the bank. Headed back over to where we left, started in 20' catching smaller fish, and over to shallower water where they got bigger. We were fishing down the bank when i felt a SLAMMM on my 4" white Keitech. I immediately knew if was a nice fish, and got to see it flash a couple times and my line went slack... it was gone. Two casts later my mom hooks up on her white Keitech, it had to be the same fish. It puts up one heck of a fight, and this is what we bring into the boat. He measured a tad over 18". Needless to say, this made her later Mother's Day!

[ame]http://s49.photobucket.com/user/center71/media/IMG_20130519_140233_930_zps64a89e49.jpg.html]http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f274/center71/IMG_20130519_140233_930_zps64a89e49.jpg[/IMG[/ame]



The crappies were caught on white and shad color Keitechs and minnows. We catch them from 20' to 3'. The larger fish where catch in 5-6'. We ended up bring 16 home over 10". I'll take it! A big thanks goes to folks on here that have helped me out and pointed me in the right direction!


----------



## chuck71

Flat Head King, can you help me out on the pic???? I tried your directions, but I'm not getting it...


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Had a successful trip to CJ today. Got to the ramp around 9:00 and came off the water about 2:30. We took my mother out for a late Mothers Day fishing trip since the weather wasn't so nice last weekend. After we made it through our Div of Watercraft inspection (except for having to change my OH #'s) we headed out. Fished a little while until we got on some fish. We started catching decent size fish, so I anchored and we fished for a while. My son was hammering them one after another while everyone else caught their fair share. Made a quick move and started getting into bigger #'s of smaller fish. We visited the marina during the quick shower and got a peak at a 16.5" SLAB caught by someone fishing the bank. Headed back over to where we left, started in 20' catching smaller fish, and over to shallower water where they got bigger. We were fishing down the bank when i felt a SLAMMM on my 4" white Keitech. I immediately knew if was a nice fish, and got to see it flash a couple times and my line went slack... it was gone. Two casts later my mom hooks up on her white Keitech, it had to be the same fish. It puts up one heck of a fight, and this is what we bring into the boat. He measured a tad over 18". Needless to say, this made her later Mother's Day!
> 
> http://s49.photobucket.com/user/cen.../IMG_20130519_140233_930_zps64a89e49.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> 
> The crappies were caught on white and shad color Keitechs and minnows. We catch them from 20' to 3'. The larger fish where catch in 5-6'. We ended up bring 16 home over 10". I'll take it! A big thanks goes to folks on here that have helped me out and pointed me in the right direction!


Since I already seen the pic....beautiful fish....I bet your Mother had a blast...Congrats on the wonderful memories with the family. 

Remember when people would tell us there were no Crappies that BIG in CJ!!!
We're growing some SLABS now....aren't we !

Walleyejigger, CJBrown, and I....saw a bunch of them at weigh in!


----------



## Flathead King 06

>


No problem


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Ok, so now that work has slowed down and I just had drill weekend at the base, flew through my PT test maxed push ups maxed sit ups and did my mile and a half in 11:59, I'm ready to get back out there. Are the shad still at the rocks? I'm running low on my frozen shad for cats this summer night fishing. I also have about 100 hours of leave I have to use by the end of the FY and we are starting furlough in July so I will be going to 4-8s, 0630-1500 and off on Mondays. If I'm not in the gym or cutting the grass or on the motorcycle, I'll be at CJ or the creek.


----------



## Flathead King 06

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Are the shad still at the rocks?


On saturday when I ventured out to the marina they were. They are still in the creek also.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Ok, so now that work has slowed down and I just had drill weekend at the base, flew through my PT test maxed push ups maxed sit ups and did my mile and a half in 11:59, I'm ready to get back out there. Are the shad still at the rocks? I'm running low on my frozen shad for cats this summer night fishing. I also have about 100 hours of leave I have to use by the end of the FY and we are starting furlough in July so I will be going to 4-8s, 0630-1500 and off on Mondays. If I'm not in the gym or cutting the grass or on the motorcycle, I'll be at CJ or the creek.


Yep, still in close...and they haven't fully started spawning yet...maybe today or tomorrow and you should be able to fill your freezer...quickly!


----------



## Flathead King 06

I will probably be there this afternoon filling my bait freezer


----------



## fshman_165

Went out on the boat this morning for a quick hour and a half(ish). This is the 3rd week since the eyes have seemed to go into overdrive. I stopped in 3places and caught fish in all 3 places. Doesnt seem to matter what you are using. Dont overlook the early (very) shallow bite!! I did find the biggest fish in 21-23 feet of water. If you find a good deep bite, it will be very stable. The deep fish have been in the same spot for the last week. There are a lot of 20 to 23 inch fish this year. Get out and get ya some


----------



## fished-out

I was in the Buckeye Crappie Challenge crappie tournament on Saturday and actually set it up. This was a first for the circuit, and a good lake. I'd heard rumors that it could be tough at CJ, but it simply is not true. Over the course of 3 days, Bill and I caught and released hundreds of keepers. Many of them were females still heavy with eggs, and there were some big ones. 

Rick Solomon of Piqua and his son Rob from Millbury Ohio came to their first BCC tournament of the season and spider rigged their way to 8.61 pounds for 1st place and $468. They weighed a big fish of 1.19 and obviously averaged over a pound per fish. Prefishing earlier in the week, Rick had a legitimate 16" fish.

Jerry Howard of Grove City and Chuck Hillberry of West Jefferson took 2nd with 7.71 pounds, winning $312. They weighed a big fish of 1.18.

Phil Philabaum and Gene Burnett had the big fish of the day at 1.21 pounds, winning $140. 

Not many truely local teams showed up, which was very disappointing as many said they'd fish it; perhaps the rain storms Friday night scared them off, but the lake was clear and Saturday was a great day to fish! Too bad they didn't come, they might have been able to take some of our money--but I doubt it--that's a challenge to you all for a next year  !

This was the heaviest winning weight of the season over 4 tournaments at Buckeye, St Mary's, Deer Creek and CJ. Granted, there were mud and weather issues at the other lakes, but that's tournament fishing. CJ is a solid crappie lake, and given the number of fish we caught, will only get better.

Also had the pleasure of meeting Brent and his son in person for the first time. Great folks and welcome on my boat anytime.


----------



## socdad

Put the boat in the water at 7:30 and headed across the lake  the outboard (Evinrude 88) was acting up. Started fine but would not generate power to get the boat up on plane. Shut off the out board and used the trolling motor the rest of the day. Caught a pot load of crappie (kept a dozen 10 - 12 inchers), one nice blue gill and the smallest LM bass I have ever seen. All were caught in 2  12 fow  water was 68 deg. when I left at 1:30.


----------



## cyberfox2200

18 keepers out of 120 i caught today all on silver keitech. And one on crappy crank

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> Put the boat in the water at 7:30 and headed across the lake  the outboard (Evinrude 88) was acting up. Started fine but would not generate power to get the boat up on plane. Shut off the out board and used the trolling motor the rest of the day. Caught a pot load of crappie (kept a dozen 10 - 12 inchers), one nice blue gill and the smallest LM bass I have ever seen. All were caught in 2  12 fow  water was 68 deg. when I left at 1:30.


Thanks for the temp, Jeff...Congrats on the nice mess!
The Big ladies will be moving out when it hits 70...the males will move out at 75 degrees.


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> 18 keepers out of 120 i caught today all on silver keitech. And one on crappy crank
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dang Dude...guess you and the Crappie are liking the Silver Shad!
Congrats...bet that was fun!


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> I was in the Buckeye Crappie Challenge crappie tournament on Saturday and actually set it up. This was a first for the circuit, and a good lake. I'd heard rumors that it could be tough at CJ, but it simply is not true. Over the course of 3 days, Bill and I caught and released hundreds of keepers. Many of them were females still heavy with eggs, and there were some big ones.
> 
> Rick Solomon of Piqua and his son Rob from Millbury Ohio came to their first BCC tournament of the season and spider rigged their way to 8.61 pounds for 1st place and $468. They weighed a big fish of 1.19 and obviously averaged over a pound per fish. Prefishing earlier in the week, Rick had a legitimate 16" fish.
> 
> Jerry Howard of Grove City and Chuck Hillberry of West Jefferson took 2nd with 7.71 pounds, winning $312. They weighed a big fish of 1.18.
> 
> Phil Philabaum and Gene Burnett had the big fish of the day at 1.21 pounds, winning $140.
> 
> Not many truely local teams showed up, which was very disappointing as many said they'd fish it; perhaps the rain storms Friday night scared them off, but the lake was clear and Saturday was a great day to fish! Too bad they didn't come, they might have been able to take some of our money--but I doubt it--that's a challenge to you all for a next year  !
> 
> This was the heaviest winning weight of the season over 4 tournaments at Buckeye, St Mary's, Deer Creek and CJ. Granted, there were mud and weather issues at the other lakes, but that's tournament fishing. CJ is a solid crappie lake, and given the number of fish we caught, will only get better.
> 
> Also had the pleasure of meeting Brent and his son in person for the first time. Great folks and welcome on my boat anytime.


Thanks Frank for the kind words and for getting our little slice of paradise some exposure. See ya next year...she'll have more cover and hopefully the weather will cooperate so you get that record weight.
I'll be in touch to make that EF trip for some Black Crappie!
Can you imagine when they see a 4 inch swimbait!


----------



## Intimidator

Just got off the phone with Frank....Every question I had about Crappie was just answered.
I thought I knew the white Crappie well...and I did...but I just had help from a Crappie EXPERT who knows them even better than I do. 
I have never met a Pro like Frank who is willing to help others who share a passion for the fish that he targets. Now I just have to put this info to use and finally see if I can consistently track and find the Big Slabs.
Thanks Frank...hopefully some day I can repay you for the kindness and info.
If anyone wants to learn...feel free to pm me! It's pretty much what we thought was happening with a few twists.


----------



## walleyejigger

Intimidator said:


> Thanks Frank for the kind words and for getting our little slice of paradise some exposure. See ya next year...she'll have more cover and hopefully the weather will cooperate so you get that record weight.
> I'll be in touch to make that EF trip for some Black Crappie!
> Can you imagine when they see a 4 inch swimbait!


ill be more prepaired next year


----------



## walleyejigger

fished-out said:


> I was in the Buckeye Crappie Challenge crappie tournament on Saturday and actually set it up. This was a first for the circuit, and a good lake. I'd heard rumors that it could be tough at CJ, but it simply is not true. Over the course of 3 days, Bill and I caught and released hundreds of keepers. Many of them were females still heavy with eggs, and there were some big ones.
> 
> Rick Solomon of Piqua and his son Rob from Millbury Ohio came to their first BCC tournament of the season and spider rigged their way to 8.61 pounds for 1st place and $468. They weighed a big fish of 1.19 and obviously averaged over a pound per fish. Prefishing earlier in the week, Rick had a legitimate 16" fish.
> 
> Jerry Howard of Grove City and Chuck Hillberry of West Jefferson took 2nd with 7.71 pounds, winning $312. They weighed a big fish of 1.18.
> 
> Phil Philabaum and Gene Burnett had the big fish of the day at 1.21 pounds, winning $140.
> 
> Not many truely local teams showed up, which was very disappointing as many said they'd fish it; perhaps the rain storms Friday night scared them off, but the lake was clear and Saturday was a great day to fish! Too bad they didn't come, they might have been able to take some of our money--but I doubt it--that's a challenge to you all for a next year  !
> 
> This was the heaviest winning weight of the season over 4 tournaments at Buckeye, St Mary's, Deer Creek and CJ. Granted, there were mud and weather issues at the other lakes, but that's tournament fishing. CJ is a solid crappie lake, and given the number of fish we caught, will only get better.
> 
> Also had the pleasure of meeting Brent and his son in person for the first time. Great folks and welcome on my boat anytime.


ill be more prepaired next year jeff


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> ill be more prepaired next year jeff


I'll have a couple others ready too!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Dang Dude...guess you and the Crappie are liking the Silver Shad!
> Congrats...bet that was fun!


It was a blast man i went out this eve and landed a few largemouth all went back they were about 14 inches

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

I gonna give out some advice on Crappie that most of us have heard before but also has now been confirmed again!
1. If you are catching SMALL Crappie (whether that is 8 inchers or 11 inchers) MOVE...BIG SLABS and BIG SOW SLABS will not Hang out with SMALLER CRAPPIE...period! 
2. BIG SOW FEMALES will not SCHOOL before and during the spawn!
3. BIG SOW FEMALES will not chase a bait before and during the spawn!
4. BSF will "heal" for 1-2 weeks after they spawn...then put the "Big Girl" feedbags on!
5. The BIG SLABS are not using and will not use the cover we are dropping. The small to mid size fish are using it to grow and when they get BIG...they move out with the PIGS and hunt in the open water.
6. When resting...they are on the BOTTOM...relating to 1 rock, 1 break, or a small NATURAL structure in otherwise open water.
7. The rest of the time they are UNDER schools of shad...every so often they can be seen going up and picking off a meal...when they want!
THEY ARE ACTING LIKE WB! Probably due to lack of NATURAL cover, so they have adapted!
8. There are CONFIRMED "PIG SOWS"...in CJ! Who's gonna be the first to break the 17.25 inch fish from 2 years ago!
FRANK AND THE "BOYS" were targeting fish that we thought were there but weren't for sure...THEY ARE THERE!!! They MISSED some HUGE fish!
9. You may catch 1 or 2 PIGS...then they spook and leave...they're not going to stay there...it's a protective response!
10. There is more that is not common knowledge!!!!!


I'm sure the BIG Crappie are in a BIG SCHOOL and the BIG WB are in a BIG School...the others are intermingled.
Frank could watch the Big Crappie move up and get a shad "sushi" meal...then back to the bottom. No WB with them.


----------



## Flathead King 06

This will explain why we catch so many crappie each year with the WB.

I hit the creek last night after shad more so than anything (managed half a 5 gal bucket). Ended the night with about 30 WB (the run is pretty much done in the creek) all the females I caught were spawned out and I started catching some smaller jacks. Seems they are on their way back out to the lake. I also caught 2 nice crappie for the creek. Both went 13" and were ready to bust with eggs!


----------



## downtime8763

Out yesterday for a few hours in the morning (8to1) had kept 15. Have got to get counter on board as I'm tired of using my fingers and toes and being told to put shoes back on because of the SMELL. Water temp 67-70 deg about a foot down,black n chartreuse and the kietech with white jig head were the winners ! With the amount of small crappie the we've been returning to mother CJ the future is looking better if only ODNR were to check for illegal (I feel poachers) it would be even better. Enough said see you all on the water or at marina restaurant  !!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> I gonna give out some advice on Crappie that most of us have heard before but also has now been confirmed again!
> 1. If you are catching SMALL Crappie (whether that is 8 inchers or 11 inchers) MOVE...BIG SLABS and BIG SOW SLABS will not Hang out with SMALLER CRAPPIE...period!
> 2. BIG SOW FEMALES will not SCHOOL before and during the spawn!
> 3. BIG SOW FEMALES will not chase a bait before and during the spawn!
> 4. BSF will "heal" for 1-2 weeks after they spawn...then put the "Big Girl" feedbags on!
> 5. The BIG SLABS are not using and will not use the cover we are dropping. The small to mid size fish are using it to grow and when they get BIG...they move out with the PIGS and hunt in the open water.
> 6. When resting...they are on the BOTTOM...relating to 1 rock, 1 break, or a small NATURAL structure in otherwise open water.
> 7. The rest of the time they are UNDER schools of shad...every so often they can be seen going up and picking off a meal...when they want!
> THEY ARE ACTING LIKE WB! Probably due to lack of NATURAL cover, so they have adapted!
> 8. There are CONFIRMED "PIG SOWS"...in CJ! Who's gonna be the first to break the 17.25 inch fish from 2 years ago!
> FRANK AND THE "BOYS" were targeting fish that we thought were there but weren't for sure...THEY ARE THERE!!! They MISSED some HUGE fish!
> 9. You may catch 1 or 2 PIGS...then they spook and leave...they're not going to stay there...it's a protective response!
> 10. There is more that is not common knowledge!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm sure the BIG Crappie are in a BIG SCHOOL and the BIG WB are in a BIG School...the others are intermingled.
> Frank could watch the Big Crappie move up and get a shad "sushi" meal...then back to the bottom. No WB with them.


BUMP! More Info!
Talked to the ODNR "Gator Queen"...we will set a date NEXT WEEK, for her to come up for the Meet and Greet/Cover discussion! As soon as we have a date that she is available I will let everyone know!


----------



## Intimidator

THE COTTONWOOD TREES are "blooming"!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> THE COTTONWOOD TREES are "blooming"!


Full bloom down on the creek... nature's indicator that the WB run is over.


----------



## fished-out

Intimidator said:


> I'll have a couple others ready too!


Oh boy, maybe I shoulda kept my mouth shut!!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, you ARE a treasure! (But I`m still not letting you hold ANYTHING electronic I own within 50` of rocks or water...)


Hopefully the "Camo" Ottorbox ARMOR case comes out soon...military spec!
Then I'll be Good!


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 2 til 3:45 and 5 til 7....it was a Crappie-fest in the wind...the water was white capping and the swimmers were blowing back in my face sometimes...but the Crappie were still biting!
No WHITE bite...but they did like Silver Shad and Bluegill.....There wasn't many casts where I didn't catch a fish!.....Some were little Sow Pigs! 
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Fished from 2 til 3:45 and 5 til 7....it was a Crappie-fest in the wind...the water was white capping and the swimmers were blowing back in my face sometimes...but the Crappie were still biting!
> No WHITE bite...but they did like Silver Shad and Bluegill.....There wasn't many casts where I didn't catch a fish!.....Some were little Sow Pigs!
> Good Fishing To All!


We're you using 4" keitechs? Oh and
Btw they make a life proof case it can take any beating can be completely submerged in water for something like 2-5 hrs and no harm done! $60 for it though so its a bit pricy for a phone case


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> We're you using 4" keitechs? Oh and
> Btw they make a life proof case it can take any beating can be completely submerged in water for something like 2-5 hrs and no harm done! $60 for it though so its a bit pricy for a phone case
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sorry...Yes, 3.8" Fats again...they helped in the heavy wind...and to keep dinks away! 

Life Proof is only for iPhones...I have the New Galaxy S4. Plus I want the Camo, so I can lose it in the woods and never find it!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> cjpolecat got "put in the corner"?!?


What do you mean??? (worried!)


----------



## Intimidator

Almost forgot 2 more things...

Steve...3 more LM...all 10 to 12 inches...Very Healthy!

ALL THE WORK WE DID PICKING UP TRASH AROUND THE MARINA didn't help people to see CJ is nice when they keep her clean...there is as much trash in the rocks now as there was then...I picked up 3 Kroger bags (bags were in bushes) full yesterday and didn't make a dent!
What LOW-LIFE'S! I think most is being done at night...too many liver, shrimp, and nightcrawler containers...plus beer bottles, etc, etc, etc!

Hey Byron....$$$$$


----------



## Flathead King 06

I fished from 6pm-7:45pm when the storms started rolling in. Was using the bluegill flash Keitech and catching dink crappie. Before I left I did catch 3 keepers in a row, all were 12"-13" but they went back in for another day. Everyone was catching crappie, but didnt see any SLABS taken. 

Brent, you are right with the trash... I bet I picked up 50 bottles and took them with me, and at least a small bag of wrappers, containers, and paper... It's plain ridiculous that people can't pick their trash up!


----------



## spfldbassguy

It would require people to expend a little effort to take their trash with them & that's just asking way, way, way, wwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much of them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ML1187

I don't post much but read this thread almost daily. Appreciate all the wisdom shared here!

A friend from church mentioned last night he wanted to try crappie fishing. I usually fish CJ a handful of times each year at Marina/in boat but didn't last year b/c of the great fishing at CC.

So we made a last minute decision to head up to the marina this morning. I took along my 5 year old (who blurted out to the principal first thing when I took him to school 2.5 hours late this morning "I went fishing and caught some big ones! LOL) and my buddy who doesn't know much about fishing at all and has never caught a crappie.

We caught somewhere between 40-50 fish on minnows and jigs. My buddy had a blast and is absolutely hooked on the slabs now! He took home about 10 fat ones and is going to fry them up for his family for dinner.

My son also landed his PB crappie at a stout and fat 11 inches. Everyone was catching fish and besides the trash it was a great time on the lake even though the wind was tough!

I was hoping to run into some of the CJ "LEGENDS" such as Mr. Intimidator or Mr. Turner but didn't see anyone that stood out as a OGF'er. I'd love a lesson on using those Keitech's you guys post about so much!


----------



## ML1187

Here is Noah's crappie! He was thrilled!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhunt87

Hello everyone,
I have been reading this thread for the past few weeks and i finally decided to make a post. Yesterday I fished the marina from 830a-630p with two friends. We easily caught over 200 crappie. We ended up keeping 75 most between 10-12 inches. We had around five at 13 inches. Almost all fish were caught on minnows. Throughout the day we caught fish from 2' deep all the way down to 10'. Most of the females we caught still had eggs in them but I think they will be done spawning in the next week. Overall an action packed day and the best crappie fishing I have ever done. Now it's time for a fish fry.


----------



## fishhunt87

Had some trouble uploading this to my other post


----------



## angler69

Just got back from CJ. Had a crappie day trollin !! Went to try a little trollin for some eyes(I am new to this game) and all I could catch was crappie......lol.....so I gave up and went crappie fishin. Decided to look for big ones rather than catch numbers. Took just a little bit and I found some good ones. 7-10 fow 3" storm swim shad, had back to back 13"ers. Put em all back. Temp was71-73 some of the big girls were FAT !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Thought I would wait a few weeks before I posted this video, I shot this using a go Pro Black Edition #3 still learning a lot about this camera and the settings but Lynn bought this for my 60th birthday.

Luke and I went out and fished this was the best day of fishing I have had at CJ Brown since they installed the new Ramp, I got only one big fish on video but it was the best fish of the dozen that I caught that day and you can see that he hammers the rod down as I struggled to get it out of the rod holder, my setup is a 7' 6inch Tangling with catfish medium heavy rod, 1 ounce pencil sinker on a sinker slide, 6/0 Owner circle hook with a Crappie bobber pegged above the hook, leader is a foot long, I throw this rig behind the boat and drag it at about 75 feet behind the boat, I program my Rhodan trolling motor to 3/4 of MPH, I'm mainly targeting trophy fish so the added speed keeps the smaller fish from running it down but they will bust it sometimes, baits of choice are large Shad heads they will hit the bodys but the heads are what the larger Channels will target on this day, I caught a couple of small ones then I busted the 20, followed by an 18#, 17.6#, 19#, 16.2#, 15.3#, and a 13.4# I don't get in any rush to get to a rod so I take and GPS each fish and it gives me a pattern to there location, on this day they were all in a 50 foot area.

Hope you enjoy the video go to full screen and you can see the rods get hit................Doc 

http://youtu.be/awc2WId2bXk


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey Doc, my little boy loves Lukes reaction when you catch a fish. Excellent video, that was a nice big ol' kitty. Makes me wanna fish for them more than I do.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Look what came in the mail !!!!







I really like the way the easy shiners look a lot better in person hopefully the work just as well 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Look what came in the mail !!!!
> View attachment 75760
> 
> I really like the way the easy shiners look a lot better in person hopefully the work just as well
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hee Hee!
Congrats...now get out and use them!
Let me know if you need a tutorial.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Today I was driving a dump truck in Springfield when I seen a bronze ford ranger with a OGF sticker in the back window. Who was it?


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Hee Hee!
> Congrats...now get out and use them!
> Let me know if you need a tutorial.


Well I was wondering do you just slow reel them back in and let the tail do the action or do you reel and jig your rod to give It more action?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Angler69, ML1187, and FishHunt87
Welcome to the thread and Thanks for your contributions.....anything you see and post is helpful...any temps, bugs, craws, etc...or just like you posted, pictures are wonderful for everyone's viewing.
Glad you all got some nice crappies and had fun! Congrats!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Well I was wondering do you just slow reel them back in and let the tail do the action or do you reel and jig your rod to give It more action?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Start off by slow reeling...the more fish you catch, you'll start developing a feel of what the strikes feel like...as you get more comfortable, you can start twitching or stopping and starting to get reaction bites....ask Cyberfox, it didn't take him long at all to start having fun!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Madfisher, do keep in mind the current state record crappie is 18 and 1/4" long with the tail FOLDED...have already this yr saw a photo and tape measure say there are bigger 1s in a body of water VERY near you...could not pry out the all important "Where EXACTLY?" (Like GPS "where"...) The person whom shall remain nameless was walleye fishing and is afraid of what will happen if word gets out. But very likely it is only a matter of time before someone is "Front Page news" with 1...


Where's my buddy Madfisher at..I don't see a post..or, are you having dreams that your taking to people again??


----------



## zaraspook

Doctor..........loved your video and got a real kick out of your companion Luke. Nicely done!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Hit the marina today. Caught over 100 crappie, ended up with 18 fish to bring home... biggest was just shy of 14" watched the fella next to me hammering the nice 10-14"ers on minnows. The next thing I know he was shouting that he had a big one and he sure did. Measured out at 15" and was already spawned out! 3 of the big females I caught today were dropping eggs as I was unhooking them.










posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Hit the marina today. Caught over 100 crappie, ended up with 18 fish to bring home... biggest was just shy of 14" watched the fella next to me hammering the nice 10-14"ers on minnows. The next thing I know he was shouting that he had a big one and he sure did. Measured out at 15" and was already spawned out! 3 of the big females I caught today were dropping eggs as I was unhooking them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Plus he got to watch me lose my "Mountain Goat" badge as I fell and ALMOST took another swim!


----------



## Shaggy

The posts over the last few days about the numbers and size of crappies being caught at the marina have me confused. Prior to that the talk was about all the cover having rotted away and fishing pressure taking it's toll on the area. Could it be that although the cover may not be what it once was to hold the fish they are still "imprinted" to spawn there?


----------



## easytobeme03

Shaggy said:


> The posts over the last few days about the numbers and size of crappies being caught at the marina have me confused. Prior to that the talk was about all the cover having rotted away and fishing pressure taking it's toll on the area. Could it be that although the cover may not be what it once was to hold the fish they are still "imprinted" to spawn there?


Maybe I can help some with that question ,,,


Crappie are attracted to rocks and man-made structures such as riprap, seawalls, launch ramps, bridge pilings and roadbeds if they be positioned properly on good structures. There are several factors that make rocks appealing to crappie: 1.) During the early pre-spawn period and fall, rocks that are exposed above and below the water surface retain heat from the sun and warm the water. 2.) Rock is a continuous food source for minnows, where organic material stores in the cracks. It is also good cover for minnows to hide from predators. Look and you will see many bait fish around a launch ramp, seawall or riprap. 3.) Protection is another factor. Crappie will tuck behind bigger rocks, using them as points of ambush or to seek shade on a sunny day. In rivers and channels, rocks provide shelter from the current.


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> "Rotted away"? Uh, guys as far as I remember the last "BB"s and "C"trees went in only 2 yrs ago...and BTW, right now they SHOULD be at their "peak" having been underwater 2 yrs. Their "decline" will begin next yr...same with the gravel bar and the lower visitor`s parking lot on the Corps side. Will bet next to NO ONE is fishing EITHER set East or West of the Handicap fishing platform, cause they don`t even KNOW they are there! But "feel free" to believe as you wish...


Hmmm...I could swear there had been some talk about the lack of crappie production here recently in the marina area. I didn't go back through any threads to verify. Perhaps I was dreaming. Oh well, I guess the only thing that matters is the fishing is still alive and well. Y'all will have to forgive an occasional "senior" moment. I received my official "Old Fart" card in the mail yesterday.


----------



## angler69

Very cool vid Dr. I never was a cat fisherman but I might just try that for the fun of it ....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigAl1765

new to this site but not new to cj been fishing there for 14 years now. pretty much have the whole crappie fishing thing down but have yet to catch any catfish regularly or any walleye at all


----------



## BigAl1765

it might be that fact that I only use live and cut bait (wasn't taught how to use artificial baits ) or maybe location so any advice would help or maybe some instructions/ lessons


----------



## Intimidator

Shag
You are correct, we were talking about lack of production in the Marina....all year long, except for the spawns....and you are also correct about lack of cover due to rotting and being torn up and pulled out.
Let me add to what Don (easy) posted....White Crappie will spawn deeper than Black Crappie....CJ has only Whites...and now a huge population....just off ALL the rocks about 10 foot out the big rip rap rocks end...the bottom is sandy, gravel, or a combo....perfect for spawn beds. This area is also holding shad which are getting ready to spawn...fish are looking to feed until they spawn if they can get an easy meal of shad sushi.
The whole inside and outside of the Marina is like this....the area is so heavily pressured that many of the fish do not get to spawn but some do and eggs survive and hatch....then the males guarding the nests are caught but a few fry survive....at 5 inches a white Crappie will spawn....some are imprinted with where they were born and will return to start the cycle over....but so many big fish are taken at the spawn that there are almost no fish left the rest of the year due to lack of enough cover.
if Lowell hadn't been sniffing basement fumes for the past 2 years he would have remembered that the gas dock area, handicapped platform, etc...was closer to 4 yrs ago and most has been broken off, pulled up, or has decayed. The projects started in 08...2 yrs ago we did the inside elbow and 1 area on the opposite side only....and then main lake stuff. Some have been adding there own to docks but since it is not big and vertical it is growing fry and baitfish. To draw fish in and develope a year round population would require a huge "project" but since people are just going to tear it up and take every fish they catch...it's not worth our time, effort, and energy, just to make a honey hole for people who just will clean it out again and take EVERYTHING THEY CATCH.


----------



## Intimidator

Fished twice yesterday for most of the day until almost 9pm and today again until 9ish...Fished with Bill and saw ALOT of the CJ "pack".
Crappie are still easy to catch everywhere around the lake and half of the females still have eggs. I've been C&R everything trying to let some females spawn and hoping males will guard some fry...I'll be out the rest of the weekend.


----------



## cyberfox2200

went out for a few hours today in the eve. caught many crappie brought home 15 nice ones everything full of eggs went back. seen intimidator and Cajun loading boat when I pulled in to load. said hello and home to clean fish. 15 good fish gave 2.5 pounds of meat.


----------



## cyberfox2200

oh yeah don't forget your life vest it cost me 125 bucks today. My bad


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Shag
> You are correct, we were talking about lack of production in the Marina....all year long, except for the spawns....and you are also correct about lack of cover due to rotting and being torn up and pulled out.
> Let me add to what Don (easy) posted....White Crappie will spawn deeper than Black Crappie....CJ has only Whites...and now a huge population....just off ALL the rocks about 10 foot out the big rip rap rocks end...the bottom is sandy, gravel, or a combo....perfect for spawn beds. This area is also holding shad which are getting ready to spawn...fish are looking to feed until they spawn if they can get an easy meal of shad sushi.
> The whole inside and outside of the Marina is like this....the area is so heavily pressured that many of the fish do not get to spawn but some do and eggs survive and hatch....then the males guarding the nests are caught but a few fry survive....at 5 inches a white Crappie will spawn....some are imprinted with where they were born and will return to start the cycle over....but so many big fish are taken at the spawn that there are almost no fish left the rest of the year due to lack of enough cover.
> if Lowell hadn't been sniffing basement fumes for the past 2 years he would have remembered that the gas dock area, handicapped platform, etc...was closer to 4 yrs ago and most has been broken off, pulled up, or has decayed. The projects started in 08...2 yrs ago we did the inside elbow and 1 area on the opposite side only....and then main lake stuff. Some have been adding there own to docks but since it is not big and vertical it is growing fry and baitfish. To draw fish in and develope a year round population would require a huge "project" but since people are just going to tear it up and take every fish they catch...it's not worth our time, effort, and energy, just to make a honey hole for people who just will clean it out again and take EVERYTHING THEY CATCH.


When I read that line in red I nearly fell off my chair laughing. There are some great senses of humor on this site and I love it. Thanks for the explanation. I didn't know the large rocks ended that soon but I did kinda think the spawn was responsible for the large numbers suddenly being caught. It all makes sense now.

Got a question for you. I did get up to the lake early in April before the water got up much and made a tour all around the shoreline. I saw something rather large on my SI at the north end of the swimmers beach about 100 yds. off shore and a second something a little farther south about the same distance from shore. I just marked it to return later cause I didn't want to take the time then to look it over. Might have been a very large rock or pile of rocks or some kind of hump. They didn't appear to have an irregular shape. Anyway, do you know what they are?

Gonna be starting to get up there on a regular basis real soon. I'm working on some ideas for the next drop. Wanna do something a little different this year...something a little more natural looking and not so symmetrical. Wonder what I'll come up with.


----------



## Intimidator

BIG AL 
Welcome.....there are many different ways to fish for Gators and Kitties....I don't think plastics are good kitty bait. On the other hand plastic swimbaits are good for Gators if you know their habits and where they'll be. Alot of guys troll with worm harnesses, small spinners and crawlers, crank baits, etc...you'll have to research and see how you want to fish....if your a bank fisherman, then I would suggest plastic swimbaits at dusk, dawn, or cloudy days...in shallower feeding flats.


----------



## Intimidator

Water temps yesterday ranged from 66 to 71....perfect for Crappie and Gators!
Natural colors plus a little Chartreuse worked while the sun was out....white WAS the color during the clouds and in the evening....had several 14 inchers....let them go back to spawn or guard fry.


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Corbin...how'd you and the boys do??

Was suppose to get out with Bill again this morning...headed down Bird Road and saw a Big Cajun on the side of the road...his truck lost the drive shaft etc on the way...luckily it didn't happen on the Interstate.

Dale and I made it out around 4pm...no parking spaces were left in the Marina. ..so we left....took pictures of people under the dam walkway again...showed a ranger who went after them.
Don called and we met up and hit his hot spots....we had a great time. Saw a immature Eagle that had just caught a fish and sat in a tree near us and ate it....it was awesome! It was huge.
Dale led the way and we caught some nice Crappie and I added 2 more nice LM...we were definitely ON FISH! Same colors were working....left at 9:30pm.


----------



## chuck71

I was able to make it out again yesterday (2 days in a row!) with my youngest son. It was just he and I (and the dog) We had a blast even though I couldn't seem to find the bigger fish like we did on Saturday. It's rough though getting beat by your 8 y/o son...

Water temps seemed higher yesterday, up to 70-71 in the areas we went to and like I said, it seems that the larger fish had moved out and where replaced with smaller fish. Lots of short bites. Lots of Keitechs in the boat missing tails...lol


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> i was able to make it out again yesterday (2 days in a row!) with my youngest son. It was just he and i (and the dog) we had a blast even though i couldn't seem to find the bigger fish like we did on saturday. It's rough though getting beat by your 8 y/o son...
> 
> water temps seemed higher yesterday, up to 70-71 in the areas we went to and like i said, it seems that the larger fish had moved out and where replaced with smaller fish. Lots of short bites. Lots of keitechs in the boat missing tails...lol


I may soon have some real good news for all us keitech fishermen!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> I may soon have some real good news for all us keitech fishermen!


Hmmm...I wonder what that could be. Possibly replaceable tails  or maybe you got a distributorship and will sell them for 1/2 price  or possibly the great experimenter is ready to crown a new swimbait as king of CJ. !%


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Hmmm...I wonder what that could be. Possibly replaceable tails  or maybe you got a distributorship and will sell them for 1/2 price  or possibly the great experimenter is ready to crown a new swimbait as king of CJ. !%


No replaceable tails....and there's still nothing as good as them!!!!


----------



## Tin Guppy

The weather man lied today they said the wind was only to be 5-10 mph. Steve and I were in 2' waves today, we did get 4 short eyes,a dozen crappie, 10-12 gills 8-10 cats 1 WB and a biggg carp.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> The weather man lied today they said the wind was only to be 5-10 mph. Steve and I were in 2' waves today, we did get 4 short eyes,a dozen crappie, 10-12 gills 8-10 cats 1 WB and a biggg carp.


Hey....what are you complaining about....that is a 5 species day!


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I hit the Marina to eat and decided to fish....it seemed slow...we watched a while and not much was happening inside the Marina.
This was the 3rd day that ALMOST all of the parking places were full again....the place is TRASHED!
The good news is that speeders are getting ticketed, licenses are being checked, people are getting busted for small fish, and Dale and I turned in 2 people under the Dam walkway again and Watercraft busted them.
We found a hole and 3 guys on one side and a family on the other told us nothing was biting...Dale caught a 11 on his first cast and I followed with a 12....Dale popped a couple 10's and I followed with a nice 13....after throwing everything back plus several more dinks, people started wanting our fish...after being called a "dick" for the second time in 2 days for not giving people fish that I wanted to spawn....I just smiled and we left. We went and took some nice pics of the Camaro by the water at the MBR.
I be glad when the Crappie stop biting so Springfields finest can go back to their rocks!

Over the holiday weekend we covered most of the lake...I can honestly say I have never seen so many schools of shad....and predators. 
This is a blast again...another good cover drop will pretty much be the icing 
!


----------



## Bossman302

It's a shame people have to act like that... I agree, they need to go away and stay away. I dont have an issue with people fishing, but when they make you out to be the bad guy because you know how to catch fish, thats just disrespectful. It's also a shame they have to leave their garbage laying on the ground, it makes the whole place look bad. Are we going to have another garbage day this year?


----------



## Tin Guppy

Intimidator said:


> Hey....what are you complaining about....that is a 5 species day!


You don't need to talk about the people of Springfield since you can not add, that was 6 species we got today. Sat. was a 5 species day with wb,crappie,gills,cats and walleyes. BTW we talked to Castaway at the ramp today it was nice to meet you.


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> It's a shame people have to act like that... I agree, they need to go away and stay away. I dont have an issue with people fishing, but when they make you out to be the bad guy because you know how to catch fish, thats just disrespectful. It's also a shame they have to leave their garbage laying on the ground, it makes the whole place look bad. Are we going to have another garbage day this year?


We'll wait till after the bite stops....then it may stay clean for more than a couple days.

Listen, I'm not against any of us taking some nice slabs...even some smaller females.
But a few of us have got together to give as many BIG females a sore mouth and maybe they'll get to spawn. 
There's not many fish that have survived the Marina area so far in the daylight hours...hopefully we have allowed a few to survive til night.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> You don't need to talk about the people of Springfield since you can not add, that was 6 species we got today. Sat. was a 5 species day with wb,crappie,gills,cats and walleyes. BTW we talked to Castaway at the ramp today it was nice to meet you.


Huh...I could have said that I don't consider 1 species a countable fish....but I did make an "elderly moment" mistake!


----------



## cyberfox2200

that's awesome Brent. mike and I have released 95 percent of our catch keep a few here and there been having a blast. been doing our part in soring there mouths up.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Bossman302 said:


> Are we going to have another garbage day this year?


It almost sounds like we need to have one once a month when the weather starts getting nice

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Springfield will always be exactly what it is now... TRASH! There are a handful of people, most belong to this forum, which come from springfield which I can honestly say respect the lake and want to see it prosper. Everyone else that fishes it just rapes it for what they want. No sense in taking spawning fish. Let them drop eggs, its what keeps the lake in balance. I know I have been keeping a few eaters, but the majority of what I've been keeping has been the 10-12" males. I would love nothing more to fill a basket with big slab females full of eggs... the eggs are delicious when battered and fried... but doing so by keeping them is just going to take us "5 steps back"

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TXflatsfishin

I would be willing to help you guys next time you have a clean up, as i have been spending some time there recently after not fishing much since 2010. i picked up some trash and have helped you guys with the sore mouth project.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I went over Sunday morning with my fishing kayak and stayed from 8am to almost 1pm. Water temp was 64 when I started and 67 when I left. I put in at the Marina ramp and it was already crowded when I pulled up at 7:30am.

Crappie were biting well (for me); I caught somewhere around 40-50 between 8-13 inches. I kept 10 and we had them for dinner Sunday night. All the crappie I caught from 5-12 fow.

Marina People: Yes, they are bad. In the morning there were 2 young guys talking loudly using language not suitable anywhere....every 2nd word the F bomb, etc. Shameful.

When I paddled in and people saw my stringer of 10 it was like I had free money to hand out.......attacked is an overstatement, but you will be confronted by folks that (in order): 1) want your fish 2) want to know what/how/where you caught them 3) ask you for your bait(s) (not live bait, but jigs, swimbaits, etc.).

I also found a very nice bluegill bite with nice fish in shallow (less than 5 fow); they were killing a hellgremite. I only fished for maybe 20 minutes and I caught 7 nice ones before switching to finding crappie.


----------



## Intimidator

TXflatsfishin said:


> I would be willing to help you guys next time you have a clean up, as i have been spending some time there recently after not fishing much since 2010. i picked up some trash and have helped you guys with the sore mouth project.


Welcome....no matter the perception...we're just a bunch of GOOD people who Love fishing AND OUR LAKE.
I'll be posting the next Meet 'n Greet, next trash day, and next cover drop.
Good Fishing!
Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I went over Sunday morning with my fishing kayak and stayed from 8am to almost 1pm. Water temp was 64 when I started and 67 when I left. I put in at the Marina ramp and it was already crowded when I pulled up at 7:30am.
> 
> Crappie were biting well (for me); I caught somewhere around 40-50 between 8-13 inches. I kept 10 and we had them for dinner Sunday night. All the crappie I caught from 5-12 fow.
> 
> Marina People: Yes, they are bad. In the morning there were 2 young guys talking loudly using language not suitable anywhere....every 2nd word the F bomb, etc. Shameful.
> 
> When I paddled in and people saw my stringer of 10 it was like I had free money to hand out.......attacked is an overstatement, but you will be confronted by folks that (in order): 1) want your fish 2) want to know what/how/where you caught them 3) ask you for your bait(s) (not live bait, but jigs, swimbaits, etc.).
> 
> I also found a very nice bluegill bite with nice fish in shallow (less than 5 fow); they were killing a hellgremite. I only fished for maybe 20 minutes and I caught 7 nice ones before switching to finding crappie.


Congrats on another nice day and a great fresh meal...yum!
It's too bad how people act...almost like you own them something more!
Dale was starting to get upset because of their crude rudeness.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Intimidator - I should have given you some credit....I "field tested" some Keitech swing impacts in 3 & 3.5 inch against 3 other brands I have a lot of success with. I found an area maybe 100 ft in length where the crappie were fairly thick and stayed put for 2 hours working back and forth. I'd cast my way as I blew to the west, then backtroll (Yes I troll with my kayak) the 100 ft to my starting spot. I caught crappie on all 3 brands including my "go to" custom made swim baits. However, I can say with complete honesty that I ended up sticking with a 3.5 silver shad swing impact....it had a much higher bite rate and catch rate.

I do understand you could throw a piece of plastic on a hook and catch a crappie out there right now they are so aggressive. But, it was enough for me to spend almost $100 on-line picking up enough to last me through the fall.

Great baits that look even better in the water and the fish hammer them! I actually kept the first 6 I caught (not knowing how the day would go) and then kept only those that swallowed the bait and I failed to unhook without causing quetionnable damage. They were literally inhaling it and if I wasn't quick it was engulfed all the way down making a healthy retrieval a little more tricky.

Now I am going to try them the next chance I get on some toothy critters out there and see how they do.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Intimidator

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Intimidator - I should have given you some credit....I "field tested" some Keitech swing impacts in 3 & 3.5 inch against 3 other brands I have a lot of success with. I found an area maybe 100 ft in length where the crappie were fairly thick and stayed put for 2 hours working back and forth. I'd cast my way as I blew to the west, then backtroll (Yes I troll with my kayak) the 100 ft to my starting spot. I caught crappie on all 3 brands including my "go to" custom made swim baits. However, I can say with complete honesty that I ended up sticking with a 3.5 silver shad swing impact....it had a much higher bite rate and catch rate.
> 
> I do understand you could throw a piece of plastic on a hook and catch a crappie out there right now they are so aggressive. But, it was enough for me to spend almost $100 on-line picking up enough to last me through the fall.
> 
> Great baits that look even better in the water and the fish hammer them! I actually kept the first 6 I caught (not knowing how the day would go) and then kept only those that swallowed the bait and I failed to unhook without causing quetionnable damage. They were literally inhaling it and if I wasn't quick it was engulfed all the way down making a healthy retrieval a little more tricky.
> 
> Now I am going to try them the next chance I get on some toothy critters out there and see how they do.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Several of us have been talking about the size of swimbaits the Crappie have been hitting...when I first started using the Keitechs, I switched from using 1.5 twister tails or triple ripples, 1.5 inch swimmers, and 1 inch gulp...I started using the 2 inch Keitechs....when I introduced Jeff and a few others, we all were using the 2 inchers...then as more cover was dropped and the Crappie grew, we started using 3 inchers....then as the creel and size limits came into play we used 3.5 inchers...now the big Crappie are hitting my Bass sizes of swimmers with the Fat profile....never in my life would I have thought that Crappie would smash a 4 inch Fat swimbait....I'm actually going to be experimenting with 5 and 6 inchers to see what their limit is.....that would be great to only have to carry on 1 size swimbait for Crappie, Walleye, and Bass!
Glad that in some small way, I may be able to help others enjoy fishing as much as I have been enjoying it....since the swimbait "Revolution" began!


----------



## BigAl1765

me my girlfriend and her sister should be going out tomorrow after we pick her sister up from exams and try to deal with the great people you speak of lol. if anyone wants to join me it will probably be around 1pm and I will be in a red grand am


----------



## Flathead King 06

Anyone been hitting the creek recently? Been seeing a bunch of traffic still in new moorefield just wondering if anyone has been doing any good.


----------



## TXflatsfishin

thanks for the welcome Intimidator, i can tell by how long the post has been going the you are all a bunch of good guys. guess im gonna have to get a few of these kietechs everyone is talking about. i have made it a goal to catch some walleye at cj this year as i have never caught one there and have been tring for some years when i had a boat and now on shore.


----------



## Intimidator

TXflatsfishin said:


> thanks for the welcome Intimidator, i can tell by how long the post has been going the you are all a bunch of good guys. guess im gonna have to get a few of these kietechs everyone is talking about. i have made it a goal to catch some walleye at cj this year as i have never caught one there and have been tring for some years when i had a boat and now on shore.


From the shore you'll have to wait on CLOUDY days, or before dawn, or after dusk, for the toothy Gators to come close to shore to feed....then you can get them! When they are close to shore they will be keying on shad!


----------



## TXflatsfishin

thanks for the helpfull hint, im sure ill be up some time this week to see if the fish are still biting.


----------



## BigAl1765

went out from 5:30 to 10 and caught one four pound channel one 3 pound carp and a bunch of gills but not a single crappie fished in front of the bait shop so not bad but not what I wanted out of today


----------



## Intimidator

BigAl1765 said:


> went out from 5:30 to 10 and caught one four pound channel one 3 pound carp and a bunch of gills but not a single crappie fished in front of the bait shop so not bad but not what I wanted out of today


You're going to need to start moving around to find the Crappie now...at 75 degrees the females are moving back out to deep water...the eggs are hatching and the males will follow...the Pig Sows will need a little time to heal from the spawn...THEN THEY WILL GORGE LIKE PIGS, to fatten back up!

You might be able to find some late spawners but I'm afraid the end is near....if things go to plan...the Marina will soon be void of legal fish...every legal and close to legal Crappie has been taken, every Bass caught from 6 inches to 5 lbs has been taking and fried, any WB caught are either laying on the bank or gone, every cat and carp, and every bluegill from 2 inches larger has been basketed and fried!

This is a prime example of how you can strip a lake!

This is also why we must continue to improve the fishery so it can sustain such a Heavily Pressured time.
Putting cover in different areas of the lake allow fish to spawn and re-populate and grow, same with the needed baitfish if a shad crash happens.
THE STATE due to spending money on Massive "Programs" CAN NO LONGER TAKE CARE OF OUR RESOURCES...IF WE WANT A PRODUCTIVE FISHERY THEN WE HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF IT....and most people won't...just like everything else, for US to have a good fishery, we have to do the lazy peoples work also, and then they get to enjoy "The Fruits of OUR labor"! The alternative is a "Dead Sea" again...I'm enjoying things TOO MUCH right now to quit working for Mother CJ!


----------



## bgrapala

you forgot "CJ Wolfpack" HOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWL!!  Thank God for guys like you Brent. I'm gonna be up there sometime soon to see if I can find some Smalljaws. And I still have yet to catch a true Ohio Wallygator!!!


----------



## Intimidator

bgrapala said:


> you forgot "CJ Wolfpack" HOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWL!!  Thank God for guys like you Brent. I'm gonna be up there sometime soon to see if I can find some Smalljaws. And I still have yet to catch a true Ohio Wallygator!!!


Those "Little Mouths" have always enjoyed CJ due to the Rocks...now with all the available food, they are enjoying it even more...think of images of swimming footballs...just ask SpringfieldBassGuy!

I gave TXflatsfishin, the best Gator advice from the bank...it's just puttin in time and "perfect timing"...follow it and you'll get some!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Hit the creek yesterday afternoon in the mouth of the lake. Managed a few dink fish... couple little largemouths and a few crappie... was working a keitech around the banks. Snagged what I thought was just a branch from the bottom but it has a limb that someone had snapped off and had lost their lure and line on. I pulled it in to find a smallmouth about 15-16" dead attached to the line. I don't know if it was hooked when the line was broke or if it hit a lure that was attached to the line after breaking off, but it was just a disgrace. Awesome looking fish, couldn't have been done but for maybe a day, fish wasn't decomposing at all yet, just losing coloration. I was trying to get a few pictures but my phone crapped out on me... If I go today and find it I will get some pics.


----------



## Shaggy

My personal goal with the next cover drop is to help CJ become the best kept secret of a fishing lake in Ohio. By best kept secret I mean only the people who participate will know where the stuff is dropped. It occurred to me there may be some people who would like to participate but don't have the time to put as many things together as they would like. Since I'm retired I have some free time on my hands and could build quite a few attractors other than my own. Right now I'm thinking a pvc tree with 24 branches, 30 inches high with a diameter of 30 inches. My thoughts are to make them on the small side so they are easier to handle and get to the bottom of the lake but then drop many more of them. They would be drilled, sanded and ready to assemble. You would have to set them in concrete since transporting that weight would be a problem. I haven't finalized the cost of materials but I doubt it would be more than $8 a piece. If I can help you contact me by PM.


----------



## fished-out

If you folks are interested in cheap cover ideas, visit crappie.com and to a search. The boys down south take cover to a whole new level.


----------



## Flathead King 06

After looking at the crappie.com website I was able to follow a link for "natural" structures. I wish we had bamboo growing this far north.

Bamboo Crappie Structure


----------



## Shaggy

fished-out said:


> If you folks are interested in cheap cover ideas, visit crappie.com and to a search. The boys down south take cover to a whole new level.


Thanks for posting that. A lot of good ideas there and I learned a couple of our guys are moonlighting on other sights.


----------



## Kennyjames

I just ordered some keitech swimbaits online. I live right on caesers creek and i was wanting to see how the fish respond to them there. i was just wondering if you typically use an 1/8 oz jig head. Also do you just cast them or can you troll. Thanks for any help you can give. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigAl1765

I would have moved around but my girlfriend wasn't feeling to good but still wanted to fish. we did get a few decent sized crappie but kept losing them while trying to pull them up out of the water. and I would be willing to help anytime im free with those programs of yours but don't have a boat so I would be there only as strength help since im only at the ripe age of 20. cleaned that place plenty of times since I worked for buck creek state parks for two years when virgil was still there


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> If you folks are interested in cheap cover ideas, visit crappie.com and to a search. The boys down south take cover to a whole new level.


Lowell and I both post on crappie.com....they are starting to see the benefits of natural and permanent cover also.


----------



## Intimidator

Kennyjames said:


> I just ordered some keitech swimbaits online. I live right on caesers creek and i was wanting to see how the fish respond to them there. i was just wondering if you typically use an 1/8 oz jig head. Also do you just cast them or can you troll. Thanks for any help you can give.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's the best thing about them....you can use them anyway you can imagine!
Start by just using them on a jighead and pull it through the water so you can see the action...stop it, start it, twitch it, move it fast and slow...this will give you more ideas on how you can use them.
You can cast them, troll them, use them on any rig imaginable, and even under a bobber.


----------



## Kennyjames

Sounds easy enough. Thanks a lot


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

I spent 7 yrs in the South fishing all the great lakes and the reservoirs....most are ALOT different than CJ....they also have mostly pine or hot weather trees, so they use different material than us for cover...bamboo is their hardwood and is abundant. 
Heck.. you new guys should have seen some of the stuff that went in on the last drop...alot of it was "Art Work"!

What WE have been able to do with CJ is amazing....a bunch of individual fishermen have come together and as a group transformed a lake and made alot of new friends.
I fished CJ since it opened and even when I came home from South Carolina...I fished it, along with most others on here....I had no idea that any of these guys existed...I might see someone and say Hi...but that was about it!
Since I joined OGF and started this thread....things changed for the better! People started talking, sharing knowledge and ideas, we started fishing together and talking about CJ....we shared ideas on how to make it better....the projects grew.
I've been lucky enough to meet all of the regulars who post on here and I've also fished with them...now the newer guys are posting, helping with projects, and sharing and learning.
I have not met one single person, so far, that I would not want as a friend. When I was going thru my personal issues last year, my CJ friends were the first ones offering help or an ear to listen!
We come from all backgrounds, and are different in many ways...but because of a lake and a "Stupid Thread"...we have become friends and built something special.
I go to the lake now...and I see "Friends"...I may see any of the old guys or the new ones...we'll fish together, eat together, or just meet or talk for the heck of it!
Every cover drop gets better...it's not even like work...it's a blast! Everyone is laughing, joking, telling stories, and having fun.
We dropped over 400 pieces of cover in 2 hrs....some of the cover was huge...and then Shaggy had to build massive amounts of trees that had to be put together on the site before it could be dropped. If anyone doubts anything I've said so far...just ask Shag why he comes all the way from Mason to fish CJ and be a part of the "Pack". We have friends from all over that come to help...you don't need alot of money to help...some bring trailers, boats, some provide strong backs, and some do all the above and build cover.
I have said it before....if you can only make 1 piece of cover, that's 1 extra ecosystem in CJ, that can house many small fish or baitfish. It doesn't have to be expensive...hardwood limbs from a dead tree, in a dollar bucket, with a 2-3 dollar bag of cement....with that...you have just created an underwater ecosystem. I'm going to be limited on what I can do this year due to refinancing, re-furnishing, and refurbishing the house...but I will create 2 covers areas that will at least have 5 pieces of cover each.
Dale is looking forward to building cover by himself and helping with the drop again?
Just think...a bunch of people that never knew each other before...have come together to work for a common cause...and became friends. Since the projects started after IKE...a couple thousand "known" pieces of cover have been added to CJ.
All of us know what this cover has done for CJ...let's make it even better!


----------



## Shaggy

Just wanted to add to what Intimidator said. I drive a hour and a half to CJ when I could be at the top rated lake in Ohio for numbers of bass in half that time but CJ is way more then a big dirt soup bowl someone put water in. I've gotten plenty of help learning the lake and there is still plenty I don't know yet but anyone will be glad to help a fellow out if he's willing to do the work to make it pat off. If you're new to CJ and this thread I would encourage you to come to the meet 'n' greet before the drop and meet everybody. I'd also encourage you to build something for the lake. Even if you don't have a boat someone will drop it for you and put it in casting distance of the shore for you. Now where else can you get and offer like that? 

Also have a question for the wood experts. I've got a Blue Spruce that has gotten too big but is it worth the work to cut it up and sink it?


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> By using donated natural cover, "2cnds" cement blocks with minor flaws ($.50 piece plus gas cost to move) and VHD weed eater line, near as I could figure, the "unit" cost was about $1- 1.25 a piece, each `natural` "BB" averaged about 30- 45 minutes. "C" trees are about $.75 a piece and about 30 minutes each. PLUS unlike the PVC which are admittedly longer lasting the "naturals" provide VERY dense "cover" for the juvenile fish, minnows, ect; basically consider them very slow release food capsules. While "C" trees usually last only 3-6 yrs depending on the type, osage orange (hedge apple) lasts 20+ yrs, green CEDAR* 15 yrs, ash 15 yrs, locust 15+ yrs, hickory 10+ yrs, oak 10+ yrs, ect so it isn`t a case of replacing them every say 3 yrs. And "Lawn Masters" on Old Columbus Rd which is rather close to CJ was in the past VERY helpful with donating limbs for us...(the owner fishes CJ quite a bit). Again, I DO understand that the PVC lasts "FOREVER" and "disappears" after algae starts to grow on it, but the "naturals" are HANDS DOWN more biologically diverse ie support a larger number of lower organisms to "boost" a food chain than PVC. By selecting a COMBINATION of BOTH types, generally with the PVC slightly deeper to attract and hold bigger fish you literally have the BEST of BOTH, "nurseries" for very young fish and prey items, as well as deeper "permanent " cover/ ambush points for "big un`s". A ratio of even 3 natural to 1 PVC seems to be "ideal"...Blue boat, don`t let that cedar get away, "Friend"...just my own experience.


Just wait till you see my new milk crate structures! Baitfish will love them!
And yes...it would be nice to be able to redo some of the Christmas trees with more longer lasting trees.


----------



## yakfish

Took the kayak out to CJ for a couple hours this evening. Met up with Flathead King (hope those jig heads work well for you, Thanks man!) and got to chat with him for a few minutes out there. Got on the water and fought the wind and waves. It wouldn't seem like much wind if you were in a boat but its a slightly different experience in a kayak! It was still a lot of fun to bob around out there and the water over the bow splashing me in the face just kept me cool. managed to catch one chunky 15 inch largemouth who fought like a smallmouth, jumping and going air born several times. When I got him into the yak I couldn't believe he was still hooked since he was held on by barely a thread of skin off his lip. I guess one more jump and he would have freed himself. The plan was to catch some shad and try drifting for channels but I never got around to it! Maybe next time. Was fun to finally get the yak out onto the lake. I have been meaning to do that for a long time and I need to do it again soon!


----------



## downtime8763

Watched channel 22 this morning(interviewing a Springfield lady) and one story was an odnr official abused the system that is no longed employed here was staying at the camp lodges for FREE and was trying to hide it. I was wondering if this was the former leader who DIDN'T want anymore drops done at CJ ?????


----------



## Flathead King 06

yakfish said:


> Took the kayak out to CJ for a couple hours this evening. Met up with Flathead King (hope those jig heads work well for you, Thanks man!) and got to chat with him for a few minutes out there.


Thanks again for the jigs! They worked just fine! 

I fished the creek last evening and didn't do too bad. Caught some crappie, WB, LM, a channel and a small 10" walleye. Everything was caught on a Keitech or a small 1/32 oz jig I made. Will be headed back out this evening.


----------



## Flathead King 06

For all those who fish for toothy critters... I have caught a limited amount of eyes from the lake, most small, but this past WB season I was lucky enough to catch 3 keepers, lost 2 more. I was looking through my pictures and came across this one. To me the coloration looks like this fish may be a saugeye. Anyone care to clarify. By the way this fish was 26" and just a little over 6lbs


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> For all those who fish for toothy critters... I have caught a limited amount of eyes from the lake, most small, but this past WB season I was lucky enough to catch 3 keepers, lost 2 more. I was looking through my pictures and came across this one. To me the coloration looks like this fish may be a saugeye. Anyone care to clarify. By the way this fish was 26" and just a little over 6lbs


Saddles and white tips are a true Gator...the dorsal would be the last conformation but you can't see it. The odnr website has a good breakdown of the differences.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Saddles and white tips are a true Gator...the dorsal would be the last conformation but you can't see it. The odnr website has a good breakdown of the differences.


----------



## cyberfox2200

need pvc and buckets and of course cement I cant find any donations if anyone can point me in the right direction. or if u have any drop it off at 2654 Maplewood in this city please. going to help build some cover


----------



## BlueBoat98

Lowell,

That tree is going nowhere until I get some help to drop it and turn it into dozens of brush blocks. I also have some Mulberry and Ash to contribute to the cause.

When I made my bushes last year I used Kitty Litter buckets lined with a plastic 40# Water Softener salt bag. When it was dry it lifted out of the bucket for reuse. I may have 50 or more of those empty bags that I can also contribute. Basically my only expense was 1/2 bag of Quickrete per drop.

As I also proved last year, my boat can only carry 8 of those things at a time. Since I'm 12 miles from the lake it's pretty inconvenient to do a lot of trips in one day. If we could get a staging area of some kind it would be very helpful.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Flathead King 06

BlueBoat98 said:


> That tree is going nowhere until I get some help to drop it and turn it into dozens of brush blocks. I also have some Mulberry and Ash to contribute to the cause.


I won't be any help dropping the tree but I can help with cutting it in smaller pieces and loading it up- 16' trailer with F250 ready to roll.



BlueBoat98 said:


> If we could get a staging area of some kind it would be very helpful.


Would be nice for the guys dropping cover in the north end of the lake to be able to use that old parking lot as a staging area. Even better if we could drive back there and drop off our stuff until ready to drop it all.


----------



## chuck71

Cyberfox, I've got plenty of thin walled PVC as well as some larger 4"-5" fiberglass wrapped PVC. You or anyone else on here is welcome to some if you want it. For buckets, check krogers bakery. We got several icing buckets from them last year.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Chuck where can I pick some of this up at?


----------



## chuck71

I live near Pitchen. Sent ya a PM.


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> need pvc and buckets and of course cement I cant find any donations if anyone can point me in the right direction. or if u have any drop it off at 2654 Maplewood in this city please. going to help build some cover


Schulers bakery had buckets...I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Intimidator

I'll also take care of getting us staging areas on both sides...I'll try for the N end also, but it will be hard to keep an eye on stuff up there....may be able to stage it the day before.


----------



## BigAl1765

by any chance does anyone know when the meet and greet is?


----------



## Intimidator

BigAl1765 said:


> by any chance does anyone know when the meet and greet is?


Just got a text from Debra...she's on vacation and will contact me on Monday to set a date.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Lowell H Turner said:


> The old unused N boat ramp is the IDEA place to assemble/ launch from, but will guarantee the path back to it will very likely be overgrown again and will need thinned out, last time we did that during the winter to keep anyone`s paint from getting all scratched up; it took 3 persons 18 hrs. It WAS worth the effort, but my VHD brush loppers are no more...


I can use the F250 to pull the trailer to where we need to go then hook up on the F150 and bulldoze through anything we need to go through... shes no prize winner but man she will make it through anything.


----------



## Flathead King 06

I've done alot of off roading in her... mirrors can be put back on and if you are careful enough you will never lose them, they are made to fold in anyway


----------



## Intimidator

Just read another article where someone has made another REVOLUTIONARY AND AMAZING breakthrough by fishing for Walleye....with swimbaits.....next thing you know someone will try to catch Crappies with them also! 
I wonder which great magazine or angler will revolutionize fishing with the use of Keitechs!lol


----------



## BlueBoat98

Well, I have a new neighbor who erected a storage shed pretty much in the spot where I might have dropped the tree. There is still room the other way. This is a 25 - 30 foot tall tree so it will take a lot of trailer space. Jeremiah's 16 foot trailer would help a lot. I'll PM you with my cell phone so we can keep working on this.

MC


----------



## BigAl1765

I can help if I can get a ride no problem just let me know


----------



## downtime8763

Most know I have a trailer and truck,my summer is somewhat full however I will be there if possible. Brent there is only one thing that I know of that beats the Keitech hands down only it's hard to light in the wind and illegal to use.


----------



## chuck71

With the benefits of natural cover, and the availability of the supplies that I already have (PVC) I am trying to think of a way to incorporate both into what I build. I'm thinking similar to the last ones I made: bucket filled with concrete with PVC and some wood sticking out... Would it be worth it to add the wood??


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> With the benefits of natural cover, and the availability of the supplies that I already have (PVC) I am trying to think of a way to incorporate both into what I build. I'm thinking similar to the last ones I made: bucket filled with concrete with PVC and some wood sticking out... Would it be worth it to add the wood??


Remember the stuff I made last year with both wood and pvc....I did mostly vertical big stuff...pvc with 2×4's, 4x4 with 2 inch pvc, 6 inch pvc with 2x2 wood and then had some with my Maple tree that I cut down.
I really think that is they way to get the true benefits of both.....this year I'm going to do more fry and baitfish (Denser) cover for areas they use.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> If even go 2- 1 in favor of the naturals of aquatically "Methusula" longjeviety, have our grandkids fish on them...for close to (or beyond ) the next 10 yrs ...


The bad thing about the VERTICLE Maplewood naturals I had last year was the weight....it took 3 of us to sink them cause they were so heavy....I only had (5) 6 ft branches in each bucket.
That's the benefit of PVC....you can load a bucket or base with as many as possible and one guy can still sink it.


----------



## BigAl1765

if im able to attend the next drop I should be able to cut those efforts in half intimidator and whenever the meeting is im going to try to be there to meet you guys. I have met a lot of you and I remember who you are but im kinda forgettable so you may not remember me lol


----------



## Intimidator

BigAl1765 said:


> if im able to attend the next drop I should be able to cut those efforts in half intimidator and whenever the meeting is im going to try to be there to meet you guys. I have met a lot of you and I remember who you are but im kinda forgettable so you may not remember me lol


If you are willing to help Mother CJ and the rest of this Motley Crew....I guarantee you will not be a forgotten face. There are alot of scary faces in the band of "Merry Misfits" that I'd like to be able to forget, but the good times and fond memories are forever etched in my brain.!!!lol


----------



## angler69

I have a 8x12 single ax. trailer that I could bring for the cause.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

Like Intimidator I tend to be an experimenter always looking for something that performs better. I ran across some information kind of accidentally about the use of Amsoil synthetic 2-cycle oil at a mix of 100:1. I've read all the forums I can find and people either swear by it or swear you're stupid if you try it. I actually don't think I read where anyone tried it and had an issue but I obviously don't want to blow up my outboard by doing an experiment. Sooo have any of you guys gone this route or know someone who has?


----------



## Intimidator

angler69 said:


> I have a 8x12 single ax. trailer that I could bring for the cause.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes, most definitely!
Thanks


----------



## BigAl1765

im willing to do just about anything to ensure a larger population of bigger fish for my catching pleasure


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out this morning for a little bit and only thing I managed to land was 2 dink crappie and a little largemouth. Only 3 bites I had so I guess that's not too bad, batted 1.000.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went back out this evening with the wife & son, marina was jumping with people. Think my boy landed 2 crappie, 3 bluegills, & 1 16" channel cat. For the sake of catching a fish I did land a very nice bluegill. If I could've caught about 10 gills that size I'd be enjoying some fresh fish. Too bad I had a couple jackasses poach our spot. Told wife I was about to educate some fools, told me to settle down. hell that's not even counting the buttholes that fished right through my area this morning when I got snagged and broke off . Wouldn't have cared if they was crappie fishing but they was after bass like me. I wish I could load up a Super Soaker with skunk pee so the next time some fool tries to take over where I'm fishing....... whoosh skunk pee shower.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigAl1765

what time were you out there?


----------



## spfldbassguy

This morning from sunrise til about 8:15am & this evening around 6:45-8:00.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigAl1765

yea me and my girlfriend went to the marina about 7 and seen all the people and said lets just eat dinner and leave


----------



## Mr.Belvadeer

Was out sunday morn round 645am...caught enough for a nice super at the first set of pylons bu the boat ramp...had to pic-up a bag of trash befor I started....dont care much for litterers.


----------



## Intimidator

Mr.Belvadeer said:


> Was out sunday morn round 645am...caught enough for a nice super at the first set of pylons bu the boat ramp...had to pic-up a bag of trash befor I started....dont care much for litterers.


Welcome!
Sounds like you'll fit right in with the rest of us...
Congrats on the catch for a nice meal also!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Went back out this evening with the wife & son, marina was jumping with people. Think my boy landed 2 crappie, 3 bluegills, & 1 16" channel cat. For the sake of catching a fish I did land a very nice bluegill. If I could've caught about 10 gills that size I'd be enjoying some fresh fish. Too bad I had a couple jackasses poach our spot. Told wife I was about to educate some fools, told me to settle down. hell that's not even counting the buttholes that fished right through my area this morning when I got snagged and broke off . Wouldn't have cared if they was crappie fishing but they was after bass like me. I wish I could load up a Super Soaker with skunk pee so the next time some fool tries to take over where I'm fishing....... whoosh skunk pee shower.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dude, I feel for ya...when Aaron gets older, you can hit other areas that most of the idiots won't go!


----------



## Flathead King 06

I drove by the marina yesterday evening after getting cleaned up for the night and saying the area was packed is an understatement!!! It looked like the free fishing weekend all over again. PEOPLE WERE EVERYWHERE! Didn't see much going on, Corbin was out but don't know how he was doing.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> I drove by the marina yesterday evening after getting cleaned up for the night and saying the area was packed is an understatement!!! It looked like the free fishing weekend all over again. PEOPLE WERE EVERYWHERE! Didn't see much going on, Corbin was out but don't know how he was doing.


Yep...Corbin is getting sneeky...he's turned in to a Full Fledged Crappie Fisherman and is already getting ready for next years tourney!
He's wantin' some of Frank's money!


----------



## golive

Is there a date set yet for the drop? Also I can meet people at the marina and help take stuff to the old boat ramp on the pontoon, since I got a slip this year. I also still have the bag and a half of concrete mix that I didn't get to Chuck last year it it will help someone out. Just let me know and I will PM you my number.


----------



## golive

Is there a mobile app for this site?


----------



## Flathead King 06

Yep its called OHub Campfire... if you go to the very top of this forum I believe there is a listing for the Application... looks like a little dude hiking in a blue sqaure


----------



## golive

Thanks just got it loaded

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> Is there a date set yet for the drop? Also I can meet people at the marina and help take stuff to the old boat ramp on the pontoon, since I got a slip this year. I also still have the bag and a half of concrete mix that I didn't get to Chuck last year it it will help someone out. Just let me know and I will PM you my number.


What's up buddy....I contacted Debra today and she is looking at her schedule to see when she can come up for the Meet 'n Greet. Then I'll let everyone know!


----------



## Intimidator

Also contacted the COE and we have permission to use the "Meadow View" area again if we need it....same as last year....we can put stuff there a few days before the drop.

Contacted Mark Hoffhines (Park Manager) and asked for permission to use the Maintenance area again and the boat ramp area in the North end...plus access to the horse trail by the basketball court to help get stuff back there if needed. He's off until Wednesday....so we should hear something soon after.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Good deal man! Hopefully we can get this thing into action before too long... those cats need some good homes to hide in.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Good deal man! Hopefully we can get this thing into action before too long... those cats need some good homes to hide in.


Just waiting on Debra.


----------



## golive

Cool will be watching the thread for a time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Bump...so everyone gets to see this!
CALLING ALL CJ FRIENDS AND PACK MEMBERS!

THE 2013 MEET AND GREET FOR THE NEWEST COVER DROP WILL BE......
MONDAY, JUNE 10th AT 6:30 pm. AT THE MARINA RESTAURANT!

Debra's weekends are full, so we tried to make it as quick as possible, and at a time when most people will be off work and could attend. 

I will have maps that everyone can plot their locations so Debra can Ok them...she also keeps the maps so the ODNR knows where stuff is....LIKE LAST YEAR...WE WILL NOT GPS LOCATIONS....you will be the only one one who will know where your cover is going...unless you have help placing the cover!

Doc/Jeremiah....Debra wants to see pics of the "BIG" stuff.

If you cannot attend and want to drop cover...then please send me a pm of how much cover you think you will have and an approximate location that I can put on a map.

LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out Monday evening for a little "me" time. Fished the marina & mbr areas and ended up with 19 crappie, 4 bluegills, 1 warmouth, and 1 largemouth. All caught on my favorite lure for gills ( Crazy/Jeff you know what I'm refering to. Itsy bitsy..........).

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Went out Monday evening for a little "me" time. Fished the marina & mbr areas and ended up with 19 crappie, 4 bluegills, 1 warmouth, and 1 largemouth. All caught on my favorite lure for gills ( Crazy/Jeff you know what I'm refering to. Itsy bitsy..........).
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice "Me Time" Outing...especially while 'gill fishin'!


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, I cannot make the "meet and greet" but I swear to the LORD GOD of Israel I WILL be in line to drop Blueboat`s "twig" into the waters of CJ. I need you to "doodle" upon a map for me...and I "need" your best effort to have our mutual acknowledged regional "Royalty" duely "knight" me with an spud bar (all 3 on the head, roughly a crossed the forehead) and "for services rendered" and all that such mumbo jumbo just "close her eyes" while several resounding "Ker-SPLASH"es!" occur and the water flies and as the last fine droplets rejoin Mother CJ "no one" is the wiser as to a previously aforementioned "SPOT"...please. BEND HER TO YOUR WILL...or, failing that, beg, plead, promise the Sun, the Moon, stars, ect, ect...I even REALLY give up on the Governor`s "pardon"...YOU "can" DO that...!%


Sounds like someone has been watching a lot of Robbin Hood,my be we should be calling you Frair Tuck rather than Lowell !!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, I cannot make the "meet and greet" but I swear to the LORD GOD of Israel I WILL be in line to drop Blueboat`s "twig" into the waters of CJ. I need you to "doodle" upon a map for me...and I "need" your best effort to have our mutual acknowledged regional "Royalty" duely "knight" me with an spud bar (all 3 on the head, roughly a crossed the forehead) and "for services rendered" and all that such mumbo jumbo just "close her eyes" while several resounding "Ker-SPLASH"es!" occur and the water flies and as the last fine droplets rejoin Mother CJ "no one" is the wiser as to a previously aforementioned "SPOT"...please. BEND HER TO YOUR WILL...or, failing that, beg, plead, promise the Sun, the Moon, stars, ect, ect...I even REALLY give up on the Governor`s "pardon"...YOU "can" DO that...!%


Dang Lowell....I'm tellin' ya...there are people willin' to pay good money for whatever you've been sniffin' down in that basement!LOL
Timothy Leary..anyone!


----------



## Intimidator

Bump...so everyone gets to see this!
CALLING ALL CJ FRIENDS AND PACK MEMBERS!

THE 2013 MEET AND GREET FOR THE NEWEST COVER DROP WILL BE......
MONDAY, JUNE 10th AT 6:30 pm. AT THE MARINA RESTAURANT!

Debra's weekends are full, so we tried to make it as quick as possible, and at a time when most people will be off work and could attend. 

I will have maps that everyone can plot their locations so Debra can Ok them...she also keeps the maps so the ODNR knows where stuff is....LIKE LAST YEAR...WE WILL NOT GPS LOCATIONS....you will be the only one one who will know where your cover is going...unless you have help placing the cover!

Doc/Jeremiah....Debra wants to see pics of the "BIG" stuff.

If you cannot attend and want to drop cover...then please send me a pm of how much cover you think you will have and an approximate location that I can put on a map.

LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

spfldbassguy said:


> Went out Monday evening for a little "me" time. Fished the marina & mbr areas and ended up with 19 crappie, 4 bluegills, 1 warmouth, and 1 largemouth. All caught on my favorite lure for gills ( Crazy/Jeff you know what I'm refering to. Itsy bitsy..........).
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Oh yea, I know what your talking about! I'm glad you reminded me about those little things. I've got mine in a little pill jar in my tackle box and I forgot all about them. It is the time to pull them out again. Nice catch!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Oh yea, I know what your talking about! I'm glad you reminded me about those little things. I've got mine in a little pill jar in my tackle box and I forgot all about them. It is the time to pull them out again. Nice catch!


Its always fun to be reminded of things, hell I almost forgot about them too. Here real soon the big bluegills outta start hitting them too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

This picture is of the largemouth I caught on Monday evening. Nothing special just cool pic lol. 

Went out again Tuesday evening around 7:15 and my little buddy did me good again. 15 crappie & 2 bluegills, nothing picture worthy but loads of fun none the less lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> This picture is of the largemouth I caught on Monday evening. Nothing special just cool pic lol.
> 
> Went out again Tuesday evening around 7:15 and my little buddy did me good again. 15 crappie & 2 bluegills, nothing picture worthy but loads of fun none the less lol.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Glad to see your on a roll again...Congrats!


----------



## Intimidator

Just so all the new people know....Debra Walters ODNR SW District Manager and Fish Biologist...aka the "Gator Queen"...will be at the Meet and Greet (on Monday June 10th, 6:30pm, Marina Restaurant)!
Debra did her Masters Degree work at CJ, which included scuba diving CJ, and learning to understand the CJ ecosystem, it's predators, it's baitfish/food sources, it's structure/cover, springs, and all of CJ's nasty little secrets!
She is also an authority on all fish...but Gators are her passion....she is the reason CJ gets increased Walleye numbers and retains the title as #1 Ohio Walleye brood lake.
Debra is a resource that is available to us all...she will answer any question you have about the lake, the ecosystem, other fish, or Gators. 
CJ is her "Home" lake also, she cares about it, and has done amazing things to help it and us out. In return for us helping her...she will pass on her knowledge to try and help you! 
This is an opportunity to get your questions answered straight from the EXPERT!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## bgrapala

hey Brent, when is the meet and greet again??


----------



## Intimidator

bgrapala said:


> hey Brent, when is the meet and greet again??


Monday, June 10th...6:30 (PM), at the CJ MARINA RESTAURANT!

Since Lowell can't make it....he said we can start a tab again in his name...Crabby Patties for all!!!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

CALLING ALL CJ FRIENDS AND PACK MEMBERS!

THE 2013 MEET AND GREET FOR THE NEWEST COVER DROP WILL BE......
MONDAY, JUNE 10th AT 6:30 pm. AT THE MARINA RESTAURANT!

Debra's weekends are full, so we tried to make it as quick as possible, and at a time when most people will be off work and could attend. 

I will have maps that everyone can plot their locations so Debra can Ok them...she also keeps the maps so the ODNR knows where stuff is....LIKE LAST YEAR...WE WILL NOT GPS LOCATIONS....you will be the only one one who will know where your cover is going...unless you have help placing the cover!

Doc/Jeremiah....Debra wants to see pics of the "BIG" stuff.

If you cannot attend and want to drop cover...then please send me a pm of how much cover you think you will have and an approximate location that I can put on a map.

LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!![/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Flathead King 06

If any one needs an idea for cover... pretty neat idea I ran across... could substitute the plastic wheel barrow for a tote.


----------



## angler69

Caught my first CJ walleye tonight!!!







Only took 4 trips and about 8-9 hrs. Of trolling. Probably was a fluke but I hope not.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckicf

Hello all still new to the site. Don't fish cj much but I would like to get my boys on some bluegill, just wondering if they are spawning there yet. Thanxs.


----------



## Curtis937

buckicf said:


> Hello all still new to the site. Don't fish cj much but I would like to get my boys on some bluegill, just wondering if they are spawning there yet. Thanxs.


Goto the marina if you can find an open spot preferably around the bin close to the rocks at the north east corner of the marina take some wax worms and bobbers and you'll catch plenty 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy

buckicf said:


> Hello all still new to the site. Don't fish cj much but I would like to get my boys on some bluegill, just wondering if they are spawning there yet. Thanxs.


You can catch bluegill anywhere from the bank at CJ. In a boat definitely should be able to find some gill. Me & my little boy do well with plain ol' waxworms. Usually we can find decent action with the occasional big un thrown in the mix. Strangely enough my biggest gills have come on an artifical lure. Marina is decent if everybody from clark county isn't out there. West side/ visitor center is pretty good too for producing fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bossman302

Was at the marina monday evening with a buddy of mine, ended up with 5 channel cats, not bad for 2 hours lol. Anyone know why the lights in the marina are all facing away from the water? Isn't that a hazard for boaters? and what's up with the lights at the boat launch not being on yet? Iv'e heard quite a few complaints from boaters this year trying to get off the water at night.


----------



## chuck71

The boat ramp lights don't get turned on any more...


----------



## Intimidator

angler69 said:


> Caught my first CJ walleye tonight!!!
> View attachment 76639
> 
> Only took 4 trips and about 8-9 hrs. Of trolling. Probably was a fluke but I hope not.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Congrats on your first CJ Gator...if you spent the time learning the fish and the lake, then it is not a fluke and you'll get more!


----------



## Flathead King 06

chuck71 said:


> The boat ramp lights don't get turned on any more...


Who in their right mind decided this!?!?!


----------



## Flathead King 06

buckicf said:


> Hello all still new to the site. Don't fish cj much but I would like to get my boys on some bluegill, just wondering if they are spawning there yet. Thanxs.


Gills that I have caught are definitely not spawning yet, but it wont be long. I have been getting some nice eater size gills ready to bust they are so full of eggs. Biggest sp far this year has been 11" and it came from the marina. Anywhere you can find to fish around the marina, the visitor center along the rip rap dam, or even the handicapped ramp in the marina, you will find fish. If you can weed through all the dink fish you can find some eaters too.

Use a small jig (1/64-1/32oz) tipped with a waxworm under a small float and you shouldn't have any problem staying on fish the entire time there.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Who in their right mind decided this!?!?!


The State is broke!!! Too many "social" programs...not enough people working to pay the needed taxes for everything...guess the Government and State should do something besides raising taxes on those already paying their "Fair Share"!


----------



## Intimidator

A BIG CONGRATS goes out to SpringfieldBassGuy's son Aaron (age 5, I think)....He got his first ever Bass and a Nice one!
A NEW GENERATION OF "BASS MASTER" HAS BEGUN.............


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> The State is broke!!! Too many "social" programs...not enough people working to pay the needed taxes for everything...guess the Government and State should do something besides raising taxes on those already paying their "Fair Share"!


Seems like they need to get their head out of their @$$ and start utilizing money the right way! Those who hunt and fish each year come pretty close to paying around $100.00 in license and permits, so when figured for each person purchasing the required papers, that's a HUGE chunk of cash that is supposed to go back into the wildlife and conservation management... please, we don't see near what we should being returned into the state. 

Take a look at the TV show called "Wardens" Look at all the work and money being returned into the state through their conservation practices. They have fish stockings you wouldn't believe and have more than enough money to do it with... I think we need better management in our enforcement system, or they need to learn how to budget.


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Monday, June 10th...6:30 (PM), at the CJ MARINA RESTAURANT!
> 
> Since Lowell can't make it....he said we can start a tab again in his name...Crabby Patties for all!!!LOL


Thanks Lowell, We need to name a sandwich after you and being that you won't be there lets all think of one!!!


----------



## chuck71

Flathead King 06 said:


> Who in their right mind decided this!?!?!



I'm sure budget cuts made the decision, but I haven't seen those lights on since September,could have been before but I didn't get out there in the dark before then. Granted I'm not out there ALOT, but I've been there many times... no lights...


----------



## chuck71

Flathead King 06 said:


> Seems like they need to get their head out of their @$$ and start utilizing money the right way! Those who hunt and fish each year come pretty close to paying around $100.00 in license and permits, so when figured for each person purchasing the required papers, that's a HUGE chunk of cash that is supposed to go back into the wildlife and conservation management... please, we don't see near what we should being returned into the state.
> 
> 
> I wish I only spent $100/year on licenses and tags...


----------



## Flathead King 06

Me too!!! I eat "tag soup" a lot each year


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Seems like they need to get their head out of their @$$ and start utilizing money the right way! Those who hunt and fish each year come pretty close to paying around $100.00 in license and permits, so when figured for each person purchasing the required papers, that's a HUGE chunk of cash that is supposed to go back into the wildlife and conservation management... please, we don't see near what we should being returned into the state.
> 
> Take a look at the TV show called "Wardens" Look at all the work and money being returned into the state through their conservation practices. They have fish stockings you wouldn't believe and have more than enough money to do it with... I think we need better management in our enforcement system, or they need to learn how to budget.


Don't quote me on this...I think I remember Debra telling me that most of the Fees from hunters and fishermen go into the General Fund...only a small portion goes back to the ODNR. Ohio is one of the States that does this....TO FUND SOCIAL PROGRAMS!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Don't quote me on this...I think I remember Debra telling me that most of the Fees from hunters and fishermen go into the General Fund...only a small portion goes back to the ODNR. Ohio is one of the States that does this....TO FUND SOCIAL PROGRAMS!


Ridiculous! It's just a shame that a STATE PARK doesn't have enough money to operate as it should. What's next, taking the boat docks out because they can't pay their staff to pull them out each fall


----------



## chuck71

flathead king 06 said:


> me too!!! I eat "tag soup" a lot each year


amen brotha:s


----------



## Intimidator

I know there are a few who'll miss the Posts...so please bear with me! I'll probably post this each day until the Meeting!

THE MEET and GREET for the 2013 COVER DROP will be on MONDAY, JUNE 10th, at 6:30 PM, at the Marina Restaurant!

We will set a date for the drop, fill out on maps where you want your cover to go (to be approved by Debra), and ask any questions about type of cover, etc, etc.
Debra will stay to answer any of your questions about the lake, fish, etc. 
You will be able to ask any of us questions, or meet others for the first time, etc!

Lowell, so far....is the only one who does not have permission from the significant other, and is not allowed to come out and play!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hey I found a leash that somebody must've lost, hey Lowell is it yours?lmao

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Lowell, so far....is the only one who does not have permission from the significant other, and is not allowed to come out and play!


Seems fitting!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Seems fitting!


Maybe Chris...his significant other...had the basement converted into a dungeon, for an ADULT game of "Dungeons and Dragons" and he's chained to the wall in his Warlock costume and sniffing the fumes emitting from the 2 yr cavernous hole he musta dug into the center of the earth....{eerie dungeon giggle..."out loud"!}


----------



## spfldbassguy

Flathead King 06 said:


> Seems fitting!


Thatright there is some funny stuff.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chuck71

I'll be there Monday assuming it rains alot and my son's ballgame is canceled...lol Some day one of these events will work out for me.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> I'll be there Monday assuming it rains alot and my son's ballgame is canceled...lol Some day one of these events will work out for me.


You better make an appearance.....or you'll be part of Lowell's Dungeon and Dragon storyline!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Lowell's Dungeon and Dragon storyline!


Now it fits the story line!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Now it fits the story line!


......A funny, Thou made! ***{Merlin-like hearty chuckle}


----------



## Flathead King 06

Anyone planning on being out today/tonight? I will be out at the marina hopefully after work in search of cat bait.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Anyone planning on being out today/tonight? I will be out at the marina hopefully after work in search of cat bait.


I'm gonna try...I need to talk to Mrs Krabbs about Monday...The Mad Cajun and I will be out tomorrow also!
Good Fishin'!


----------



## Intimidator

THE 2013 CJ COVER DROP-Meet and Greet and Info Meeting will be...Monday, June 10th, at the Marina Restaurant at 6:30 PM.
EVERYONE is welcome!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Finally found a few Walleyes fishing the way I like to do it. I just don't care for trolling, drifting, backtrolling, etc. and I've tried all of those this spring and not done any better. Found them in 10 fow hitting a jig and worm. Water temp was right around 70 degrees 30" down. The fish pictured was 22.75 inches long and a rather light 3.75 pounds. A fish that length is generally over 4 - 4.25 pounds. The only thing in his stomach was a nearly digested Perch about 5 inches long. The smaller fish were closer to 16 - 17 and had NOTHING in their stomachs at all. Maybe with some stable weather they'll put on the feedbag for a bit.

I'll be back out in the morning.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Flathead King 06

Mike

You been picking up any cats jiggin' for eyes?


----------



## BlueBoat98

I got two last weekend of about 3 pounds each. Also got one not more than 6 inches long! Troy Dave told me he got an 8 pounder pretty far north. I think that was last weekend also.

This morning I also pulled a White Bass that was well over 15". They can pull pretty good too.


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Finally found a few Walleyes fishing the way I like to do it. I just don't care for trolling, drifting, backtrolling, etc. and I've tried all of those this spring and not done any better. Found them in 10 fow hitting a jig and worm. Water temp was right around 70 degrees 30" down. The fish pictured was 22.75 inches long and a rather light 3.75 pounds. A fish that length is generally over 4 - 4.25 pounds. The only thing in his stomach was a nearly digested Perch about 5 inches long. The smaller fish were closer to 16 - 17 and had NOTHING in their stomachs at all. Maybe with some stable weather they'll put on the feedbag for a bit.
> 
> I'll be back out in the morning.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


Congrats Mike...glad you found them!
Hard to believe they're not gorging yet before the heat comes.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Was headed for the lake this morning when the boss called asking me to work. So I went after work around 3:00 and got 5-6 crappies,5 gills,1 cat,1 baby perch and 1 keeper gator. water temp. was 70 .


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Was headed for the lake this morning when the boss called asking me to work. So I went after work around 3:00 and got 5-6 crappies,5 gills,1 cat,1 baby perch and 1 keeper gator. water temp. was 70 .


Nice buddy...was the Gator a good eater.
Water temps are just perfect for Gators and Crappie....Congrats on another 5 species day!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Might be able to sneak out Monday night...fingers crossed !


Do I need to bring the bolt cutters to get the remaining shackles off!lol
Please have Fritz bring you a change of clothes when he breaks you out..I don't think any of us are ready to see you in the warlock costume!


----------



## h2owolf

Brent,

I will be coming over tomorrow also, 
are you going to be boating or shore fishing?
I'll be in the same blue tracker, w/115 merc.
Also, I think my bro, whom is Big Bob baits will be coming also, if anyone needs crappie, walleye, bluegill & ice jigs, he will have some & or take orders.
Hope to see you, yell at me cause I may not recognize you.

Tom


----------



## walleyejigger

im having a garage sale sat and sunday . lots of fishing stuff stop by 8 to 4 2126 sunset ave off of burnet rd


----------



## easytobeme03

hit the water at 5am, cold windy and rough. No gators but plenty of crappie,, took ten home smallest 11 inch biggest 14 1/4 ...water temp at 5am was 69


----------



## BlueBoat98

walleyejigger said:


> im having a garage sale sat and sunday . lots of fishing stuff stop by 8 to 4 2126 sunset ave off of burnet rd


Guess I won't be looking for you in the morning. I'll catch your share. I definitely don't need any more fishin' stuff.

MC


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> THE 2013 CJ COVER DROP-Meet and Greet and Info Meeting will be...Monday, June 10th, at the Marina Restaurant at 6:30 PM.
> EVERYONE is welcome!


Eveyone !!!!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I haven't been keeping up with the chatter on here, went fishing last night from 7p-2a for cats, had some nice bites, me, my brother and a buddy, we brought 2 in and had 2 runs get off. We went on RT 4 across from the cemetery. While we were there we saw stuff floating on the water, so my brother heard a rumor and looked it up and I don't know if its been brought up on here yet or not. 

http://www.springfieldnewssun.com/news/news/local/state-monitors-algae-found-in-reservoir/nYFjr/


----------



## cyberfox2200

the new ohio hub app update on google play doesn't work so don't update till they fix it guys.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the chatter on here, went fishing last night from 7p-2a for cats, had some nice bites, me, my brother and a buddy, we brought 2 in and had 2 runs get off. We went on RT 4 across from the cemetery. While we were there we saw stuff floating on the water, so my brother heard a rumor and looked it up and I don't know if its been brought up on here yet or not.
> 
> http://www.springfieldnewssun.com/news/news/local/state-monitors-algae-found-in-reservoir/nYFjr/


Figures..maybe they'll dredge the north end now!
Zebra mussels will clean the water or Asian Carp....maybe the State has enough money to stock them.
Has anyone else seen the amount of goose poop all along the MBR and Marina SIDEWALKS...plus everywhere else...you can't walk anywhere..it would also help to thin them out....there are alot of people who need food!


----------



## Intimidator

Bill and I fished Saturday from 7 til 12:30, talked with Rusty, Fritz and his beautiful wife, and saw Gary getting ready to put in as we took off....started slow and finally found fish...all of them were in 5 foot of water AND LESS...WITH THE SPAWNING CARP.
Caught 2 nice kitties and a big carp that was a blast to fight....got bored catching 1 Crappie at a time so I put on a double Keitech rig and started catching them 2 at a time...we had a nice livewell full of 10.5 to 12 inch Crappie and decide not to keep them and gave them back to Mother CJ.
Found short Gators but no keepers.....all colors worked...water temp was 68.5 early and was 71 in the main lake...in the shallows it was 76.1 degrees.


----------



## cjbrown

Was a pretty good day, caught a limit eyes 17-20 inch. 3 channels that were huge. Lost 2 huge walleye at the boat, I just do not have the shoulder strength to net right now when alone. Both were 5 lb or better easily. Had 3 more big big fish of some kind come unbuttoned, one I fought for over 10 minutes with an audience, never seen one of them. Pink jig and nightcrawler and they are not shy about hitting it right now. Be back out in the morning.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> cjbrown, you might have tussled with 1 of Doc`s "BIG boys" he`s looking to "hook up" with ! And Intimidator, SAY it ain`t SO ! It almost sounded like you ENJOYED those fights!


That carp gave me all I wanted for about 10 minutes....he wanted to get back to the females.
Funny thing was I casted a mile toward shore....massive hit....about pulled the pole out of my hand. Then nothing...thought it was gone....line started coming back to the boat...couldn't reel it in fast enough to "find" the fish. Then all at once ALL HECK BROKE LOOSE! Dang things are like tanks!


----------



## Intimidator

cjbrown said:


> Was a pretty good day, caught a limit eyes 17-20 inch. 3 channels that were huge. Lost 2 huge walleye at the boat, I just do not have the shoulder strength to net right now when alone. Both were 5 lb or better easily. Had 3 more big big fish of some kind come unbuttoned, one I fought for over 10 minutes with an audience, never seen one of them. Pink jig and nightcrawler and they are not shy about hitting it right now. Be back out in the morning.


CONGRATS Gary.....are they finally starting to group up?...or are they still roaming?


----------



## cjbrown

Intimidator said:


> CONGRATS Gary.....are they finally starting to group up?...or are they still roaming?


 Starting to group up by size it seems, is what I found out today if that makes sense. One area was holding keepers, move 50 foot to another hump it was 12 in. eyes or less, and they came fast and know how to hammer a jig at that size...


----------



## cjbrown

Lowell H Turner said:


> cjbrown, you might have tussled with 1 of Doc`s "BIG boys" he`s looking to "hook up" with ! And Intimidator, SAY it ain`t SO ! It almost sounded like you ENJOYED those fights!


 Oh I believe that. The 3 big channels I caught were just as blue as the Ford Emblem on my truck.


----------



## david1983

caught 30 bluegills off the rocks, 10 crappies and one gator. Bluegills were kept. Gator and crappie released. Gator was 15 inches


----------



## Intimidator

david1983 said:


> caught 30 bluegills off the rocks, 10 crappies and one gator. Bluegills were kept. Gator and crappie released. Gator was 15 inches


Congrats David....any size to the 'gills..seen a bunch of SMALL ones being taken at the MBR...seen 3 guys with baskets of aquarium fish....I just don't understand that, there's not much meat on them.


----------



## david1983

bluegills averaged 7-8 inches one went 9.5 and Thank you!


----------



## Intimidator

david1983 said:


> bluegills averaged 7-8 inches one went 9.5 and Thank you!


Very Nice!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, anytime I want to see just how TOUGH a rig is I go carp fishing...IF there`s a "weak spot", that carp will make it PLAINLY "obvious"...


I sent a pic of it to Jeremiah...so he could see it...and post it!


----------



## cyberfox2200

sounds like the bluegills are starting to bite really good time to get a mess of them. have to wait till tomorrow got to work today all day. dang work always in the way.lol


----------



## golive

Sometimes when you see people keep smaller bluegills they are for bait.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr.Belvadeer

Hit the marina round 6am...just a few small crapie...so I went to the ole faithfull spot and caught 4 really nice and fat crapie for the deepfryer...the marina looked horrible with the trash and pizza boxes all over the place....made friends with the crane and did som chatin with the friendlys...not a bad mornin except for the trash.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr.Belvadeer

We catch em in the morn if ya want CF2000

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BlueBoat98

Made it out by just after 5:30 this morning. Thanks to some advice I was on the "right" one of the spots I often fish. Had a 25" Eyeball in the boat before the sun was up. Pulled a 20 maybe an hour or so later. Had a number of smallish Crappie and Gills and two 12 inch hammer handles. Got lots of boat time this weekend, now back to work for a few days...:arrogant:

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> Sometimes when you see people keep smaller bluegills they are for bait.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


These are dead and awaiting the fryer....you can tell the cat guys dipping for bait and the "bone-eaters"!


----------



## Intimidator

Mr.Belvadeer said:


> Hit the marina round 6am...just a few small crapie...so I went to the ole faithfull spot and caught 4 really nice and fat crapie for the deepfryer...the marina looked horrible with the trash and pizza boxes all over the place....made friends with the crane and did som chatin with the friendlys...not a bad mornin except for the trash.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Congrats on a nice mess of slabs.....hope to see you tomorrow for the Meet and Greet.


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Made it out by just after 5:30 this morning. Thanks to some advice I was on the "right" one of the spots I often fish. Had a 25" Eyeball in the boat before the sun was up. Pulled a 20 maybe an hour or so later. Had a number of smallish Crappie and Gills and two 12 inch hammer handles. Got lots of boat time this weekend, now back to work for a few days...:arrogant:
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


Seen you out as I was leaving...Congrats on the nice Gators!
I can confirm Garys thought about them grouping up....caught 2 that both went 24 and 6 in a different area that went 8 to 12 inches.
They all went back to the Blue-Green algae!
Headed back out in a few minutes to hunt Bass!


----------



## Tin Guppy

I forgot to mention that Friday afternoon there were 3 young ladies 14-17? fishing at the marina that were using lures and doing good. It gives me hope that some young people are interested in the outdoors as they were fishing by themselves.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> I forgot to mention that Friday afternoon there were 3 young ladies 14-17? fishing at the marina that were using lures and doing good. It gives me hope that some young people are interested in the outdoors as they were fishing by themselves.


Saw them tonight on the end of the North Breaker Wall.....one caught a BIG Slab.....someone taught all of them how to use a swimmer VERY WELL. ..!
They all were having fun....VERY NICE TO SEE INDEED!II

I ended up with 5 dink Crappie and that was it....couldn't get to my Bass or Gator holes since everyone was 'gillin shallow.
Talked with BigAl1765 and his girlfriend and gave him a quick Keitech tutorial before the rains came. Glad he's coming tomorrow also.

When I got out at 5pm, every parking place at the MBR was filled...same in the Marina...but alot of those were people in docked boats.


----------



## Intimidator

Don't Forget....Tomorrow is the 2013 Cover Drop MEET 'N GREET at the Marina restaurant at 6:30pm.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Mr.Belvadeer said:


> We catch em in the morn if ya want CF2000
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Alright im game just text me

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigAl1765

after brent left I was trying out some of those keitechs ( thanks for those I am in you debt sir) caught two dink crappies the boom thought I had a snag ended up being a 12.5 crappie switched over to the 3.8 fats and caught a 11 inch lmb and to top off a decent day a 12 inch channel on minnows


----------



## Intimidator

BigAl1765 said:


> after brent left I was trying out some of those keitechs ( thanks for those I am in you debt sir) caught two dink crappies the boom thought I had a snag ended up being a 12.5 crappie switched over to the 3.8 fats and caught a 11 inch lmb and to top off a decent day a 12 inch channel on minnows


Welcome to the CJ and Keitech Family!LOL


----------



## Flathead King 06

Fished the creek friday night and hit the jackpot for channels. We ended the night with over 20 fish... biggest went around 12-15lbs, huge male channel. Fish are getting ready for the spawn, caught several that were ready to bust with eggs. 

Anyone else been noticing the amount of fishing pressure the creek area has been seeing? I have never seen this amount of people traffic, outside of whitebass season, fishing the creek this late into the spring/early summer. Usually after the WB run, you hardly ever see anyone down there, and the parking lots recently have been filled every night.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Fished the creek friday night and hit the jackpot for channels. We ended the night with over 20 fish... biggest went around 12-15lbs, huge male channel. Fish are getting ready for the spawn, caught several that were ready to bust with eggs.
> 
> Anyone else been noticing the amount of fishing pressure the creek area has been seeing? I have never seen this amount of people traffic, outside of whitebass season, fishing the creek this late into the spring/early summer. Usually after the WB run, you hardly ever see anyone down there, and the parking lots recently have been filled every night.


The Marina is slowing down...I sent them all up there to you!lol


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> The Marina is slowing down...I sent them all up there to you!lol


Thanks  

Tonight, don't let me forget, I really need to stress the point of the "jumpers" down at the creek. The rangers and Byron have all warned them several times about jumping from the train trestle into the creek, but it's ridiculous. Almost to the point there needs to be "eyes" all the time down there, especially now since school is out and its getting warmer. Someone is going ot get hurt or die from doing it, and then they trash the place with food containers, wrappers, beverage cans or cups... just a shame and a bunch of trouble. Some of these kids look only to be early teens, and they will be down there getting high or drinking while doing this.


----------



## glasseyes

Flathead King 06 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Tonight, don't let me forget, I really need to stress the point of the "jumpers" down at the creek. The rangers and Byron have all warned them several times about jumping from the train trestle into the creek, but it's ridiculous. Almost to the point there needs to be "eyes" all the time down there, especially now since school is out and its getting warmer. Someone is going ot get hurt or die from doing it, and then they trash the place with food containers, wrappers, beverage cans or cups... just a shame and a bunch of trouble. Some of these kids look only to be early teens, and they will be down there getting high or drinking while doing this.


I have fished there a few years ago, I thought that water was very shallow under that trestle?


----------



## Flathead King 06

glasseyes said:


> I have fished there a few years ago, I thought that water was very shallow under that trestle?


There is a rather deep hole right in the middle of the creek where they jump...


----------



## cjbrown

Flathead King 06 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Tonight, don't let me forget, I really need to stress the point of the "jumpers" down at the creek. The rangers and Byron have all warned them several times about jumping from the train trestle into the creek, but it's ridiculous. Almost to the point there needs to be "eyes" all the time down there, especially now since school is out and its getting warmer. Someone is going ot get hurt or die from doing it, and then they trash the place with food containers, wrappers, beverage cans or cups... just a shame and a bunch of trouble. Some of these kids look only to be early teens, and they will be down there getting high or drinking while doing this.


 Unfortunately what is going to happen is someone will get killed and then they will close that area down..


----------



## cjbrown

Flathead King 06 said:


> Fished the creek friday night and hit the jackpot for channels. We ended the night with over 20 fish... biggest went around 12-15lbs, huge male channel. Fish are getting ready for the spawn, caught several that were ready to bust with eggs.
> 
> Anyone else been noticing the amount of fishing pressure the creek area has been seeing? I have never seen this amount of people traffic, outside of whitebass season, fishing the creek this late into the spring/early summer. Usually after the WB run, you hardly ever see anyone down there, and the parking lots recently have been filled every night.


 Speaking of catfish. The Doc woulda been proud of me that few days jigging up pigs on the road bed....Lot of bluegill in that area also, I mean alot. Do channels feed on bluegill? Thinking maybe one of the reasons they are so active there at this time.


----------



## Flathead King 06

cjbrown said:


> Do channels feed on bluegill? Thinking maybe one of the reasons they are so active there at this time.


One of their primary sources of food other than shad. That's what all ours in the creek came on was gills. Were alll the cats caught jiggin' channels?


----------



## Flathead King 06

cjbrown said:


> Unfortunately what is going to happen is someone will get killed and then they will close that area down..


Yep, have said that many times. Just liek the hunting area along Grant Rd. Someon eis going to get shot and killed in there during gun season due to walkers, horseback riders etc... and they are going to close the place down.


----------



## Bossman302

I wont be able to make it tonight for the meet and greet, My parents bought a new house so im helping them move furniture and such. If anyone is interested, I may have a couple mulberry trees to be donated to the cover projects if someone wants them, I got one at my parents new house and one at my grandpa's here in springfield. I just dont have a trailer or truck to haul it out, but I will help load it up if someone wants them for cover projects. Just shoot me a PM and we will go from there.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Bossman302 said:


> I wont be able to make it tonight for the meet and greet, My parents bought a new house so im helping them move furniture and such. If anyone is interested, I may have a couple mulberry trees to be donated to the cover projects if someone wants them, I got one at my parents new house and one at my grandpa's here in springfield. I just dont have a trailer or truck to haul it out, but I will help load it up if someone wants them for cover projects. Just shoot me a PM and we will go from there.



I will take them.


----------



## yakfish

Flathead King 06 said:


> There is a rather deep hole right in the middle of the creek where they jump...


Not deep enough! When I went through there with the kayak a couple weeks ago it was only about 5.5 feet deep.


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> I wont be able to make it tonight for the meet and greet, My parents bought a new house so im helping them move furniture and such. If anyone is interested, I may have a couple mulberry trees to be donated to the cover projects if someone wants them, I got one at my parents new house and one at my grandpa's here in springfield. I just dont have a trailer or truck to haul it out, but I will help load it up if someone wants them for cover projects. Just shoot me a PM and we will go from there.


Just pm me if you want to build some cover for the drop...so I can make a map for Debra.


----------



## Intimidator

Hope to see everyone tonight....6:30 pm at the Marina restaurant.


----------



## Flathead King 06

yakfish said:


> Not deep enough! When I went through there with the kayak a couple weeks ago it was only about 5.5 feet deep.


We know that, but they think a 20ft high jump into 6FOW is just fine... natures way of natural selection... OUT OF THE GENE POOL!


----------



## Bossman302

I managed to catch the very end of the meet and greet, Flathead has claimed the mulberry lol, was good getting to see some of you! I stayed with a buddy of mine and fished the marina.... :S as expected.

Just wanna say thanks to Intimidator and FlatheadKing for the tips and info, it's very much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Intimidator

The 2013 Cover Drop Meet and Greet went well...we had 20-25 in attendance. We had new members and those that have been "water logged" since 2008.
A date was set...and for those who could not make it and plan on making and dropping cover, please send me a PM and I will let you know what the date is and the make-up date if needed. 
We have MULTIPLE storage areas all over the lake if they are needed. IF YOU CAN MAKE COVER BUT CANNOT ATTEND THE DROP, YOU CAN STORE THE COVER AT CJ..AND I WILL PERSONALLY MAKE SURE IT GOES IN WHERE YOU WANT IT TO GO!

For those that couldn't attend...WE COULD STILL USE MORE COVER IF YOU CAN HELP...if you can make ANY cover please let me know as soon as possible so I can forward it to Debra.
ALL locations from last night were approved...she was very happy with the areas that were picked and feels they will really benefit the lake!
After all the Drop talk was taken care of...Debra and Park Management stayed and answered questions and talked about other things going on around the State with Fishing...VERY, VERY, INTERESTING! 
SHE GAVE ALL OF US ALOT OF CREDIT FOR THE THINGS WE'VE BEEN DOING AT CJ...IT IS REALLY TALKED ABOUT AND APPRECIATED! They all know we have done some special things for CJ and they want to keep this going.

We have plenty of help for this drop...WE CAN USE EVEN MORE...hopefully we can get ALOT more Cover...this could be one of the best drops so far!
THANKS for EVERYONES Help putting this together!
Brent


----------



## Flathead King 06

Meeting last night went pretty well. A lot of information was shared with us from Debra and the park assistant. Learned quite a bit from other interesting tid bits going on around the state. 

It was nice to meet those of you who I have never met before.

I'm happy that we got "OK'ed" for something I have wanted for a long time. Now we just have to wait.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Meeting last night went pretty well. A lot of information was shared with us from Debra and the park assistant. Learned quite a bit from other interesting tid bits going on around the state.
> 
> It was nice to meet those of you who I have never met before.
> 
> I'm happy that we got "OK'ed" for something I have wanted for a long time. Now we just have to wait.


That's the best part of this...anything you guys have imagined doing to improve the fishing of your preferred species, is now a reality!
We have been able to show the improvements...now the ODNR and COE are giving us ALOT of well deserved "lee-way" with what we are wanting to do now!


----------



## Flathead King 06

I forgot to post some of the pics of the recent crappie we were catching... these fish all came on keitechs or small jigs I make. 

Several 13-14"ers in here.









14" and 16" 









Majority of these fish were 10" or larger with another 16" fish included. A few 9"ers as they were hooked too deep and started to bleed.


















My niece with another mess.. a couple 13"s on this stringer









I have another picture I have to download from the camera tonight of a 16.5" crappie... also forgot to mention all these fish were caught out of the creek!!!


----------



## cjbrown

Lowell H Turner said:


> BTW the "Gator Queen DID approve a single "experimental" block/ 10 hole red brick pile; a crayfish "paradise"...


 Uh cords?


----------



## Flathead King 06

Lowell I stopped by the park maintenance building the other day and spoke with two fellows on mowers who said there were still some cinder blocks left back there, just to let someone know what you are doing as "friends of CJ" and they were there for anyone needing them for the cover drop... didn't know if anyone needed any or if you could use them for your "brick mound"


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Flathead King 06 said:


> There is a rather deep hole right in the middle of the creek where they jump...


With a log two feet from it lol 



Tin Guppy said:


> I forgot to mention that Friday afternoon there were 3 young ladies 14-17? fishing at the marina that were using lures and doing good. It gives me hope that some young people are interested in the outdoors as they were fishing by themselves.


Not any older? Sounds like my kinda woman to me! haha!! 

How did the meet and greet go? I need to get down this upcoming week while the walleyes are snappin!


----------



## Mr.Belvadeer

Another productive morning...Today I decided to fish by the overlook area caught a few nice keepers there and a nice fat Bluegill... Then wandered over to ole faithfull (pylons)to finish up the morn.

I would like to thank all at the meet and greet you all seem very pationate about what you are and wanting to do at CJ...Very good info on the lake I will use in my fishing practices and what tidbits I have I will share.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## golive

Lowell, we can use my pontoon for your project if you want. Could probably get everything on it in one load. Flathead is taking the concrete I mentioned in a previous post. Good to meet and put faces with some of the names on here.


----------



## socdad

Fished today from 7:30-3:00, water temp when I put in was 67 & 73 when I left. I managed several crappie, 1 small cat, 7 short walleye + one 19 eye that will be the main course for dinner tonight. All eight eyes were caught on a jig (pink) & crawler in 10 fow.


----------



## Mr.Belvadeer

Sounds like s good meal...


----------



## Intimidator

Mr.Belvadeer said:


> Another productive morning...Today I decided to fish by the overlook area caught a few nice keepers there and a nice fat Bluegill... Then wandered over to ole faithfull (pylons)to finish up the morn.
> 
> I would like to thank all at the meet and greet you all seem very pationate about what you are and wanting to do at CJ...Very good info on the lake I will use in my fishing practices and what tidbits I have I will share.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Very nice meeting you also...anything you need...just ask!


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> Fished today from 7:30-3:00, water temp when I put in was 67 & 73 when I left. I managed several crappie, 1 small cat, 7 short walleye + one 19 eye that will be the main course for dinner tonight. All eight eyes were caught on a jig (pink) & crawler in 10 fow.


Very nice Jeff....Congrats! Sounds like you found them again!
Enjoy the main course!


----------



## Tin Guppy

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> With a log two feet from it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not any older? Sounds like my kinda woman to me! haha!!
> 
> How did the meet and greet go? I need to get down this upcoming week while the walleyes are snappin!


I was a 200' away so I'am guessing their ages so they may be right up your ally, Brent said they were pretty and wished one was Dale's age.


----------



## Flathead King 06

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> With a log two feet from it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not any older? Sounds like my kinda woman to me! haha!!
> 
> How did the meet and greet go? I need to get down this upcoming week while the walleyes are snappin!


What do you need another woman for? What happened to Tori?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> What do you need another woman for? What happened to Tori?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey...he fishes in the North and South...guess he needs a woman to fish with him in each place too!
You go boy!!!

Hey Johnny....black ext. Chevy truck....2 are older, 1 looks like the younger sis....all are blond and very attractive young ladies....and all fish extremely well.


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> Lowell, we can use my pontoon for your project if you want. Could probably get everything on it in one load. Flathead is taking the concrete I mentioned in a previous post. Good to meet and put faces with some of the names on here.


THANKS....we have plenty of help to do this correctly....Smallmouth just love these "lobster piles"!


----------



## david1983

not to hijack...but I just wanted to say that I have fished CJ many times (mainly bowfish for those gold bass lol) but I can tell you that the fishing seems way better than it did 5-6 years ago when I first started fishing there. Thanks for all you guys do. I need to come to the meet and greet sometime and meet everyone. My bowfishing boat is under construction (rebuild--raised deck) at the moment, but will be more than happy to take any of you out for some CJ carp action. Also under the lights about 2 weeks ago, lights shined brightly on a approx 6-7lb gator her location was if your standing at the boat ramps looking directly out,,look at the 10 clock shallow sandy area and she was just laying there in about 2 feet of water, lights never bothered her and we trolled on past----so yes what I'm saying trophy's are in mother CJ, but I'm sure y'all know that


----------



## Intimidator

david1983 said:


> not to hijack...but I just wanted to say that I have fished CJ many times (mainly bowfish for those gold bass lol) but I can tell you that the fishing seems way better than it did 5-6 years ago when I first started fishing there. Thanks for all you guys do. I need to come to the meet and greet sometime and meet everyone. My bowfishing boat is under construction (rebuild--raised deck) at the moment, but will be more than happy to take any of you out for some CJ carp action. Also under the lights about 2 weeks ago, lights shined brightly on a approx 6-7lb gator her location was if your standing at the boat ramps looking directly out,,look at the 10 clock shallow sandy area and she was just laying there in about 2 feet of water, lights never bothered her and we trolled on past----so yes what I'm saying trophy's are in mother CJ, but I'm sure y'all know that


You're not hijacking anything....this is what this thread is about!

A Carp Angler just confirmed what I have been telling people who fish for Gators from the bank...at night they are in close to shore, hunting! 

Thanks for a nice post...please keep letting us know how your hunting is going...we can use another keen eye out there!
Good Fishing!
Brent


----------



## Flathead King 06

If you are after carp with your boat out of comission currently, check the north end and even into the creek... still jumping and running the shallows up there.


----------



## Doctor

Fished Tuesday from 3-5pm, bait was tough to get nothing on the wall found a few in the Marina, wind out of the south water temp at Goose Island was 78 degrees, dragged baits from Goose to the roadway, 16 channels only good one was a 14# Channel Cat that hit a big Shad head, all the rest were dinks, pulled off the lake at 5pm because I ran out of bait and my arms were worn out from tossing the castnet so much, had a ton of short strikers they were just beating the baits off the hooks so I started dragging at 1mph when I caught the big one of the day, saw CJ Brown at the ramp heard a guy talking that he had broke off a 4# Smallie at the bank at the boat ramp............Doc


----------



## BigAl1765

any new vids yet doc?


----------



## Doctor

I'm working on one right now hopefully by the weekend...........Doc


----------



## BigAl1765

awesome cant seem to catch any cats lately so I would love to see some caught lol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Haha!! Chevy and blonde! Still gotta have me a back up in the south, sign me up!! 

I'm hoping to get down for a day next week! Hopefully can find a couple to snap!


----------



## Flathead King 06

With all this rain we got last night and so far today, anyone know what the creek looks like? Is it up and muddy?


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> With all this rain we got last night and so far today, anyone know what the creek looks like? Is it up and muddy?


I have almost 2 inches in both of my rain gauges right now.....and it's still raining....I'd say the creek will be way up and muddy.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> I have almost 2 inches in both of my rain gauges right now.....and it's still raining....I'd say the creek will be way up and muddy.


I'm crossing my fingers... if so cats will be going nuts!!!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Me, my brother, his GF and their friend are headed out on her boat tomorrow after I get off work. Hopefully action will be good since it will be the first time I have ever been on a boat on CJ. No jokes about my boat Brent...

I'll post updates while we are out.

Also, does anyone know if that campfire app will allow you to post pictures to the site?


----------



## Flathead King 06

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Also, does anyone know if that campfire app will allow you to post pictures to the site?


Dont believe so... you will need to upload to your gallery on OGF or use a photo application such as photobucket


----------



## spfldbassguy

I post exclusively from the app and I post pics w/o photobucket or uploading anything to my ogf gallery.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead King 06

you certainly can upload from the app... just checked it I never even knew that... Brent looks like you may be in luck there buddy!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> you certainly can upload from the app... just checked it I never even knew that... Brent looks like you may be in luck there buddy!


Alright....either you or Steve need to post instructions...I now have photobucket also but can't figure out how to use it either!
It sucks being "Tech Stupid"...but once I learn, I'm good!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Good stuff, everyone learned something new today!


----------



## bgrapala

Anyone go out this evening? I'm planning on making the trek up there in the morning with my son. Probably start off around the mbr and move to the marina.


----------



## fisherFL

Ok maybe I'm just plain slow but what does mbr stand for?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Ok, yep I'm slow just gotta face the facts haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigAl1765

so quick question. what dictates the color of bait I should use on any given day? any advice would be great


----------



## Intimidator

Here you go AL



Intimidator said:


> Had a few people asking for the color info etc...I'll make it easy!
> 
> COLOR RESEARCH
> 
> Colors underwater never appear the same as they do in your hand...the sayings about "colors catching fishermen" are very true!
> 
> The three fish I mainly researched, Bass, Walleye, and Crappie, can see colors, they actually see the yellow, orange, red, green, better than humans. They can tell the difference between smoke and smoke with red flakes or silver glitter, pumpkin and red pumpkin, watermelon and red or black flaked watermelon. They also have better visual acuity which helps at dawn or dusk. Research has also shown that sometimes they will scrutinize colors before committing to eat...they will pick a color that they are presently eating (match the hatch).
> 
> Since most of my fishing is in stained water I made it easy and used just the info FOR STAINED/FERTILE WATER LIKE CJ.
> 
> *If the STAINED water has a visibility of 5 feet anywhere in the lake, Fish can see FLAKES well, Natural colors are a must...Silver, Gold, subtle greens/browns.
> *If the water has a visibility of 1-3 feet, use brighter colors like firetiger, Fluoresents, citrus shad.
> *If the water has less than a foot of visibility use dark colors, dark patterns, brite craw patterns, Black/Blue.
> 
> BLUEBIRD SKYS offer another problem...in stained water, high "Bluebird sun" CAN MUTE NATURAL COLORS, so go brighter (Fluoresent, and add flash).
> 
> On cloudy days!
> * shiney colors lose their effectivness under cloud cover...silver and gold turn gray, use white and pearl instead.
> * Natural colors cannot be distinguished ON THE BOTTOM, use brown, black, blue/black, or other dark combos.
> * Cloudy stained water filters out RED...it appears to turn into a lighter shade of Black!
> * Hot Orange in stained water appears Black from 10-15 feet away, as you get closer at 1-3 feet it is Hot Orange again.
> * Firetiger stands out in all conditions, Black, and Fluoresent/pearl colors, also.
> 
> WATER COLORED BY ORGANIC MATERIAL absorb blue wavelengths, causing blues and purples to look light black or gray.
> 
> WATER COLORED BY ALGAE BLOOMS absorb the red, orange, yellow, wavelengths, causing those colors to look light black or gray.
> 
> WHEN FISHING DEEP IN STAINED WATER, color choice is a moot point, lure size, shape, and action IS KEY!
> 
> TOPWATER FISHING IN THE DAYTIME is the same (doesn't matter), with the light behind it a topwater lure silhoutte is gray or black, concentrate on flash, vibration, noise/commotion....dark colors work well at night!
> 
> SHAD AT CJ WITH LIGHT PENETRATION TO ANY DEPTH will appear silvery, with subtle greens, blues, purple, and gold....on a cloudy day they will look light gray with a darker back!
> 
> GOOD FISHING AND CHOOSE YOUR COLORS WISELY!


----------



## Intimidator

More for AL



Intimidator said:


> More Research for those interested;
> 
> On a bluebird day with high sun, distilled water absorbs all red color by 17 feet, then Orange, Yellow, Green, and the Blues are last! Clear water is less transparent than air and filters light that fish see different than how we see it.
> I guess red hooks work because they disappear! Actually the colors don't become invisible, they turn gray or a very light black!
> 
> In cloudy or muddy water with little light penetration, this all can happen in a few feet! This is where CONTRAST and ATTRACTING ATTENTION comes into play!
> 
> In clear to lightly stained water a Crappie can SEE another fish from 10 feet away...it can also feed and survive on zooplankton the size of a speck of pepper. Large Crappie do not filter feed but will see and pick off the zooplankton with their visually acute and keen eyesite.
> Walleye and Bass also have great visual acuity and will also feed on small prey to survive or if they are just being lazy and can fill up/gorge without exertion.
> 
> When dealing with fish that have great eyesight it helps to chose colors wisely to improve your chances when fishing for them...you need to help them to be able to "Find" your lure, then you have to be able to "temp them" into biting, which is another problem in itself!
> 
> We have noticed during hatches throughout the year that fish will "Key In" on certain colors. Mayfly larva have the same coloration as the Keitech Impact in "Bluegill", when certain minnows hatch in the Spring then "Smoke and Silver glitter" works, same with shiners or logperch hatches, or when the Crawdads show up again, or locust, grasshoppers, etc.
> Then everything keys in on small easy shad, and "Silver Shad" shines...then as the "easy pickin's" grow they concentrate on larger baitfish and shad again.
> Even with CJ being stained, profiles/silhouettes of what they are feeding on, and coloration of Natural prey in the water, come into play...along with surface noise, or swimming vibration, that attracts the fish to the whereabouts of the prey!
> Once they find it, then you have to make your lure act the same as the prey they are feeding on during this time so they will strike and want to eat it!
> If they are eating minnows, you must make your offering act like a injured minnow, same with craws, splashing or wiggling bugs/larva. The more realistic and easier you make it for them to eat, equals more successes for you.
> Just burning a lure through the water throughout the year will not do....EXCEPT....During times, like spawns etc, when a reacting strike will come into play, especially in water that is not clear for them to see the lure as far away...they have a shorter time to make up their mind on what they are going to do!
> 
> I'm now also coming to the realization that their are different color schemes that work all around CJ...Colors that work from the Bank, do not always work out in the water, Colors that work on the flats won't work deep, or up in the North...this is because of differences in water quality, forage, substrate, cover, and light penetration.
> 
> For those wanting to simplify this and be able to enjoy a nice meal, just contrast your lure to the water so it has a nice silhouette when it is dark or cloudy out...and make it super bright or flashy when the sun is out!
> 
> For idiots like me that enjoy "Playing Around", I just bought a few new colors of Keitech's that I want to trial with some of my updated theories! We'll see how they work when the ice is gone!LOL
> 
> I like the Keitech "Tennessee Shad" and "Rainbow Shad" for clear shallow bank days, "Pro Blue Red Pearl", and "Sight Flash" for shallow/deep cloudy days so far...we'll see if this trend continues! I also bought the new Green Pumpkin shiner to try in both conditons!
> Once Spring spawns come...it's back to the normal basic colors again!
> 
> GOOD FISHING TO ALL!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Intimidator

I hope this does it AL...let me know if this raises more questions!



Intimidator said:


> This has been asked for and somehow cannot be found??
> 
> 
> I have been asked why CERTAIN swimbaits seem to do so well...I was also curious so....!
> 
> Boys and Girls, todays lesson is on Presentation!
> 
> Presentation is an ART-FORM, you are presenting a lure or bait to a fish in hope that it will react or feed. It is the technique, bait, and trigger that tricks the fish, it is also a blend of personal experiences and skill that are refined over many days of fishing!
> 
> Presentation varies from Rivers and Streams, Lakes and Reservoirs, and Bank or Boat...some methods of presentation will work on each!
> Methods/Techniques include casting, flipping, pitching, vertical fishing, still fishing, trolling, etc...each has a distinct level of skill that needs to be mastered to present a bait or lure as natural as possible so the fish will either feed or to solicit a reaction to strike at it!
> 
> Presentation is controlled mainly by Speed and Depth...you must find the speed needed for the bait you are using to make it look or act like the pattern or species being imitated. Then you have to find the depth where the fish are and be able to sustain that depth in any condition or with any cover or structure where you are fishing!
> 
> Presentation is also affected by weather...Stable weather promotes agressiveness and frenzied feeding. Cold fronts and high pressure diminish feeding and agressiveness...BUT, NORMALLY, if you put easy food in front of a fishes face, it will eat!
> 
> Presentation incorporates mainly 2 type of fishing...Power fishing or Coverage Fishing, this is reaction fishing, trying to get a reaction out of a fish to quickly strike at a lure for many reasons.
> There is also Finesse fishing, where you are trying to get the fish to feed.
> Cranks, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, Alabama rigs, etc are lures and baits made for power fishing.
> Jigs, plastic worms, craws, drop-shot, and other State rigs, etc are types of finesse baits or lures because they must be manipulated to provide natural action and attraction of natural forage species.
> Each type of fishing lure or bait has it's own BAIT TRIGGERS (things that make a fish react)! Triggers are, scent, sound, taste, texture, shape, vibration, pheromones, color/luminesence, or phosphoresence.
> 
> Now, fishermen are agreeing that there is a third type of fishing...a hybrid....Baits like KEITECH Swimmers are a hybrid and can be used BOTH WAYS!
> PLUS the Keitech baits are loaded with BAIT TRIGGERS.
> 
> In the end, your fishing success comes down to understanding the fish, knowing the lake, the patterns, and then developing a presentation of applying the right tools in the proper way.....WHO SAID FISHING WAS EASY!!!
> 
> BONUS TIP!...IN SUMMER, fish will NORMALLY FEED 3 times a day...in the early morning, late afternoon, and at night!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Hit the creek last night after channels. End the evening with about a dozen... biggest one went 13lbs- they will all be having a shallow grave in a hot oil bath before too long 









posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bgrapala

Heading up right now, hope to get the boy on some fish. He'll be swimbating, I'll be cranking and dragging tubes. If you see a guy with a navy blue shirt #4 with "widowmaker" on the back, feel free to say hello!!


----------



## chuck71

I just discovered this new ap as well... 

For folks that would want to build structures like pictured below, I have a lot of the PVC you can use. The tubing is very inexpensive ($53.88 for a 500' role of 5/8" polyethylene at Lowe's). These would be very easy to make. I'm thinking about buying a role myself and I'll have more materials than time to build structures...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuck71

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead King 06

You going to be around saturday evening Chuck?


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


VERY SWEET!

I have come up with a plan for the Milk Crates...with 1.5" tubing just like in the pic, and then place Cedar and Oak limbs inside the crates.
That way the crate and tubing will be cover for larger fish and the inside of the crates will be a self sustaining nursery! Also gonna have 10 hole bricks on the bottom for Craws!
I'll post pics as soon as I get my tutorial on how to do it!


----------



## chuck71

We need to find someone with a pontoon like this!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> VERY SWEET!
> I'll post pics as soon as I get my tutorial on how to do it!




While using the OHUB Application.

Use the "reply" option to the thread. Once that screen pops up where you can enter text, if you look at the line of button options it should read out "submit" "discard" and have 3 other little buttons, one will have a camera on it, another with a chain for hyperlinks, and then a smiley face. By clicking the "camera" button this will allow you to upload directly to the thread without having to upload any photos to your OGF gallery. It will then bring up a dialogue box for "upload from" and you can chose the option to upload from "camera" by taking a picture or from your phone's gallery. 

This is the process on my Android. May be a little different for your phone, but your Galaxy runs on Android so it should be the same. Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## Flathead King 06

chuck71 said:


> We need to find someone with a pontoon like this!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Looks like Hill Billy ingenuity there! That would be awesome to have a hydrolic lift floor toon just for instances like this!


----------



## bgrapala

Didn't do too bad...caught a small LM on the very first cast, nothing else at the mbr. Moved to the marina and caught a wily 10" crappdaddy, and another decent LM banging a square bill off the rocks.


----------



## BigAl1765

thinking about going out soon. someone wanna tag along and possibly show me somewhere better to fish than the marina area?


----------



## yakfish

I wish I could help with the cover projects over there. But I rarely have time to get out that way much anymore. Anyway, I was just looking at craigslist and came across this add for concrete blocks. Maybe some of you guys could put them to use. 

http://dayton.craigslist.org/zip/3866650171.html


----------



## BigAl1765

well about to head out anyway look for me in a silver grand caravan if you head out and don't be afraid to say hi

great information brent thanks for that real enlightening


----------



## Intimidator

Sorry Al...didn't know you'd be out!
Fished from 6 til 8pm in deep water and could only manage 10 dink Crappie...I worked hard for a Gator but just couldn't coax one to bite.
The Crappie were light biting and you really had to stop the bait when they tapped it.
Saw Joe and his bro and a couple other friends....hopefully they did better than I did!

Went to the dam and the smell of blue green algae in the outflow creek was sickening....people were getting out of their car, gagging, and then leaving.
Never have smelled it this bad before....and it's not even hot yet.


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Sorry Al...didn't know you'd be out!
> Fished from 6 til 8pm in deep water and could only manage 10 dink Crappie...I worked hard for a Gator but just couldn't coax one to bite.
> The Crappie were light biting and you really had to stop the bait when they tapped it.
> Saw Joe and his bro and a couple other friends....hopefully they did better than I did!
> 
> Went to the dam and the smell of blue green algae in the outflow creek was sickening....people were getting out of their car, gagging, and then leaving.
> Never have smelled it this bad before....and it's not even hot yet.


Uh oh, I hope this doesn't me tough fishing tomorrow morning! Hopefully I get to meet some of the guys on here tomorrow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr.Belvadeer

Let's go catch some!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I'm headed out in a little bit. Didn't catch anything last night after the sun went down. We got on the water about 6:30, caught some dink crappie, a 10" black crappie, a white bass, a nice size blue gill that went after my 3" keitech. We were marking fish all Over the place. The good thing is that my brother had to go home and shower off, he had a certain smell to him....

We're going to be back on the water tomorrow to do the same thing if the rain holds out.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Went to the dam and the smell of blue green algae in the outflow creek was sickening....people were getting out of their car, gagging, and then leaving.
> Never have smelled it this bad before....and it's not even hot yet.


The all to familiar pungent aroma of sulfur and stagnant water is quite over bearing at points. I drove by the spillway on croft rd yesterday evening and it was terrible to say the least! Something needs to be done about that.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> The all to familiar pungent aroma of sulfur and stagnant water is quite over bearing at points. I drove by the spillway on croft rd yesterday evening and it was terrible to say the least! Something needs to be done about that.


The worst part is the gate was fully open and the water was roaring!
Hate to see what'll happen when they close it.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I'm headed out in a little bit. Didn't catch anything last night after the sun went down. We got on the water about 6:30, caught some dink crappie, a 10" black crappie, a white bass, a nice size blue gill that went after my 3" keitech. We were marking fish all Over the place. The good thing is that my brother had to go home and shower off, he had a certain smell to him....
> 
> We're going to be back on the water tomorrow to do the same thing if the rain holds out.


I guess he'll have to "up his game" now....we tried to tell him...it's alot different than POND FISHING!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> The worst part is the gate was fully open and the water was roaring!
> Hate to see what'll happen when they close it.


Yea I noticed that too... will be worst ever this year, I suppose, once they close the flood gates if it's already this bad.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

So I met my brother at Reid to get my box of keitechs I left in the boat last night and caught this.







Gave up a great fight. Busted top water like a LMB.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Needless to say, it'll be put to good use tomorrow night for a big cat.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Needless to say, it'll be put to good use tomorrow night for a big cat.


Man....you just hit the Big Kittie jackpot....Good Fishing!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Man....you just hit the Big Kittie jackpot....Good Fishing!


I'd almost give my left one for a freezer full of those!


----------



## BlueBoat98

So, the bad news is that several of us were out this morning and couldn't find a decent Walleye anywhere in the lower 2/3 of the lake. I did find a spot where I caught dozens and dozens of Crappie from 9 - 12 inches and some a whole lot smaller. Most were hitting very lightly and I only felt them because of the sensitive line and rod I use. I kept 8 or so because my wife likes them better than she does Walleye.

The good news concerns the lights at the MBR. A crew is out there right now installing high efficiency LED lights on the existing poles. The guy said that the old Halogens are full of water and that's why they haven't been on this year. So, the state is spending a little more to put up waterproof lights that will last forever and and be cheaper to burn.

Have to miss tomorrow. See you out there next week.

MC


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

That's awesome. When we came in last night about midnight my brother was manning the trailer backup job, which I can't do with full daylight, he didn't do that bad in pitch dark.


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> So, the bad news is that several of us were out this morning and couldn't find a decent Walleye anywhere in the lower 2/3 of the lake. I did find a spot where I caught dozens and dozens of Crappie from 9 - 12 inches and some a whole lot smaller. Most were hitting very lightly and I only felt them because of the sensitive line and rod I use. I kept 8 or so because my wife likes them better than she does Walleye.
> 
> The good news concerns the lights at the MBR. A crew is out there right now installing high efficiency LED lights on the existing poles. The guy said that the old Halogens are full of water and that's why they haven't been on this year. So, the state is spending a little more to put up waterproof lights that will last forever and and be cheaper to burn.
> 
> Have to miss tomorrow. See you out there next week.
> 
> MC


JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS.....
The lights are being fixed due to the Meet and Greet!
Since Park Management was there, it was brought to their attention and he said they would get right on it....he actually didn't know because no one had complained and none of the guys had noticed.


----------



## Troy Dave

Got a late start this morning and stayed till about 2pm. We managed 5 eyes. A 20, 16.5 and three dinks. All but one caught on spoons up north. Picked up the last dink drifting a jig and crawler along the edge of the gravel pit. Lost track of the crappie count. 
I was out Tuesday evening after work and fed them almost a dozen crawlers for only one eye. They are everywhere and hit almost anything we put on the line. My grandson had fun with them last Saturday.


----------



## Intimidator

Troy Dave said:


> Got a late start this morning and stayed till about 2pm. We managed 5 eyes. A 20, 16.5 and three dinks. All but one caught on spoons up north. Picked up the last dink drifting a jig and crawler along the edge of the gravel pit. Lost track of the crappie count.
> I was out Tuesday evening after work and fed them almost a dozen crawlers for only one eye. They are everywhere and hit almost anything we put on the line. My grandson had fun with them last Saturday.


Agreed Dave....I ended up with 3 dinks and 2 that were barely legal....all were caught within 5 foot of the bank on 2 different flats....I was actually Bass Fishing....still haven't caught a Crappie over 10 inches in the past 2 days from the bank....everything was released!
Saw Golive....they were goin kitty huntin'....let us know how you did.


----------



## Intimidator

This is what happens when I get bored and feel the need to experiment....they all caught fish tonight!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Who needs Alabama rigs!
Alright...I'll quit now...hey, I can finally post pics!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Who needs Alabama rigs!
> Alright...I'll quit now...hey, I can finally post pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Were u using 4" swimmers? I couldn't get a bite on any if the colors I have in the 4"ers, switched to 3" easy shiner keitechs ( I think that's there name) and caught 4. By the way did you make all Thais color variations using that mend it stuff?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Were u using 4" swimmers? I couldn't get a bite on any if the colors I have in the 4"ers, switched to 3" easy shiner keitechs ( I think that's there name) and caught 4. By the way did you make all Thais color variations using that mend it stuff?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have been using the 2.8 and 3.8, Swing Impact FATS, I think the Gators like the Extra thump and the Crappie will hit them when you can find the SLABS..Jeremiah, Pat, and Jeff like the Easy Shiners also...For some reason, I just catch too many dinks with them!
Yep! Mend-It!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> I have been using the 2.8 and 3.8, Swing Impact FATS....Jeremiah, Pat, and Jeff like the Easy Shiners also.
> Yep! Mend-It!


I forgot to mention while we were fishing the S breaker wall in the marina we heard a lot of yelling and splashing. I stand up and these 2 people by the bank with there bobber like right at there feet are all excited ones fighting a fish well the fish comes in, it's was a nice LM bass couldn't get a good look at length but id guess around 18"( i heard some guy yell "thats a wall hanger!) without skipping a best they un hook him put him in a cooler and dumped ice over it.......why? When there's crappie by the hundreds biting crazy! also whats up with that cove by the handicap platform, people were pulling 1-2lb catfish out of there every time I looked over the bank. All of the kitties were also stuffed in fish baskets 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> I forgot to mention while we were fishing the S breaker wall in the marina we heard a lot of yelling and splashing. I stand up and these 2 people by the bank with there bobber like right at there feet are all excited ones fighting a fish well the fish comes in, it's was a nice LM bass couldn't get a good look at length but id guess around 18"( i heard some guy yell "thats a wall hanger!) without skipping a best they un hook him put him in a cooler and dumped ice over it.......why? When there's crappie by the hundreds biting crazy! also whats up with that cove by the handicap platform, people were pulling 1-2lb catfish out of there every time I looked over the bank. All of the kitties were also stuffed in fish baskets
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lets see....the laws allow people to take Bass over 12 inches, Crappie over 9 inches, walleye over 15 inches with creel limits only on perch...and all the gills, carp, channels under 28", and WB, they want.
IMHO, "Real" fishermen understand, or will ask questions, or will take time to learn, what fish can be taken in individual lakes, rivers, etc, and what fish need help and protection because they do not spawn as hearty or they have a hard time reaching trophy size due to lack of preferred cover, forage, etc, etc.
Most people "only want their's"....they could care less about fish, CJ, others, or anything else.
Just wait...once all the spawns are over and the fish are gone from the Marina for another year, these will be the same people complaining about the lack of fish to catch....this is exactly why we will not waste putting cover in the Marina or surrounding areas....I'm not gonna make things better for people that don't care about the fishery, or want to understand, or have the least bit of common sense.


----------



## Bossman302

Intimidator said:


> Lets see....the laws allow people to take Bass over 12 inches, Crappie over 9 inches, walleye over 15 inches with creel limits only on perch...and all the gills, carp, channels under 28", and WB, they want.
> IMHO, "Real" fishermen understand, or will ask questions, or will take time to learn, what fish can be taken in individual lakes, rivers, etc, and what fish need help and protection because they do not spawn as hearty or they have a hard time reaching trophy size due to lack of preferred cover, forage, etc, etc.
> Most people "only want their's"....they could care less about fish, CJ, others, or anything else.
> Just wait...once all the spawns are over and the fish are gone from the Marina for another year, these will be the same people complaining about the lack of fish to catch....this is exactly why we will not waste putting cover in the Marina or surrounding areas....I'm not gonna make things better for people that don't care about the fishery, or want to understand, or have the least bit of common sense.


120% How I feel about the whole cover drop, summed up right there.

Anywho, I didnt get out to CJ at all this weekend, I had my brother's graduation party this weekend to deal with lol. How was the bite this weekend? (still have to go thru a few days worth of posts)

Flathead, dad said whenever your ready, that mulberry tree is ready to come out, just hit me up when you get some free time and we will go load it up!

EDIT: That's GREAT news about the boat launch lights! Hopefully the new lights last for a VERY long time!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Anyone wanting to know how my year is going go check out the new thread I started about my yak.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Anyone wanting to know how my year is going go check out the new thread I started about my yak.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If anyone spots a 8 foot Pelican Break YAK, mostly Orange with a little red, with OH906EH on it....please get ahold of Steve!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Intimidator, maybe you should change your screen name to "FrankenBrent". It's a shame seeing all those Keitech's butchered up like that. Always tinkering!!!

Hey Steve, sorry to hear about your yak! I hope it turns up somewhere soon.


----------



## golive

This was the only one we caught worthy of a pic. But had a good time catching up with an old friend. The MBR lights were on last night. And there mist have been some kind of accident because there were lights and sirens at MBR around 10-11. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

That's a nice kitty you caught there,well done.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Lets see....the laws allow people to take Bass over 12 inches, Crappie over 9 inches, walleye over 15 inches with creel limits only on perch...and all the gills, carp, channels under 28", and WB, they want.
> IMHO, "Real" fishermen understand, or will ask questions, or will take time to learn, what fish can be taken in individual lakes, rivers, etc, and what fish need help and protection because they do not spawn as hearty or they have a hard time reaching trophy size due to lack of preferred cover, forage, etc, etc.
> Most people "only want their's"....they could care less about fish, CJ, others, or anything else.
> Just wait...once all the spawns are over and the fish are gone from the Marina for another year, these will be the same people complaining about the lack of fish to catch....this is exactly why we will not waste putting cover in the Marina or surrounding areas....I'm not gonna make things better for people that don't care about the fishery, or want to understand, or have the least bit of common sense.


What hurt the bass population at CJ? It was kinda of strange not catching a
Couple little LM or SM especially being around rip rap with minnows swimming around.


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> What hurt the bass population at CJ? It was kinda of strange not catching a
> Couple little LM or SM especially being around rip rap with minnows swimming around.


The last major drawdown to build the MBR really hurt the Bass...it killed ALL of the vegetation in the lake!
All of the grass died out, all the lilly pads, etc! Then you had bad spawns due to no cover and it took YEARS to recover...Now, the population remains stable because Bass Fishermen practice C&R, but it would benefit if people would just put the Big Bass back in instead of taking them out of the cycle. That's why I think CJ should have a slot limit for Bass...let people keep some of the smaller Bass if they want but the Trophy's must be put back, to spawn, and pass on whatever gene they have that allowed them to get BIG!
Of course, trying to get "Springfield's Finest" to understand a slot limit may take 10 years of classes, Billions of dollars, and guarenteed lifetime social benefits!


----------



## Flathead King 06

golive said:


> View attachment 77390
> 
> This was the only one we caught worthy of a pic. But had a good time catching up with an old friend. The MBR lights were on last night. And there mist have been some kind of accident because there were lights and sirens at MBR around 10-11.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice male channel!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Bossman302 said:


> 120% How I feel about the whole cover drop, summed up right there.
> 
> Anywho, I didnt get out to CJ at all this weekend, I had my brother's graduation party this weekend to deal with lol. How was the bite this weekend? (still have to go thru a few days worth of posts)
> 
> Flathead, dad said whenever your ready, that mulberry tree is ready to come out, just hit me up when you get some free time and we will go load it up!
> 
> EDIT: That's GREAT news about the boat launch lights! Hopefully the new lights last for a VERY long time!


We can shoot for either tomorrow or wednesday evening. I'm leaving friday for Erie so I wont be back in town til Monday, I am off monday so I can even do it then if that works better.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> If anyone spots a 8 foot Pelican Break YAK, mostly Orange with a little red, with OH906EH on it....please get ahold of Steve!


Been seeing a lot of yaks entering and leaving the lake from the creek access in new moorefield. I have seen some yellow/orange/red ones but I can't confirm anything.


----------



## Intimidator

Spent all day yesterday cutting limbs and branches for the cover projects. Cut nice size branches into chunks that would fit into Milk crates and other limbs to supplement the PVC and 2x4 buckets. My Next door neighbor gave me a pile of 50 twelve hole bricks for the Crates, also another neighbor who just finished his deck gave me some untreated 2x4's that the lumber was shipped on!
I'm getting more milk crates on Friday along with the tubing, and I'll try to get pics posted this weekend!


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I just got our new License today...now we're ready!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


www.bigcatstickershack.com


----------



## Doctor

BlueBoat98 said:


> So, the bad news is that several of us were out this morning and couldn't find a decent Walleye anywhere in the lower 2/3 of the lake. I did find a spot where I caught dozens and dozens of Crappie from 9 - 12 inches and some a whole lot smaller. Most were hitting very lightly and I only felt them because of the sensitive line and rod I use. I kept 8 or so because my wife likes them better than she does Walleye.
> 
> The good news concerns the lights at the MBR. A crew is out there right now installing high efficiency LED lights on the existing poles. The guy said that the old Halogens are full of water and that's why they haven't been on this year. So, the state is spending a little more to put up waterproof lights that will last forever and and be cheaper to burn.
> 
> Have to miss tomorrow. See you out there next week.
> 
> MC


Wow now that is what I call some response time Kudos to the new manager, I know at the meeting he was shocked that the lights were out but in the past we have brought that, kind of stuff to there attention and it fell on deaf ears very happy to see that the new guy in charge is at least offering to get things done and in a timely matter, those lights will be burning 20 years from now, suppose it might be asking a little too much to put up a couple poles in the parking lot..................Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Have access to HARDWOOD 1"X 1"X 48"s if anyone is interested. Will need truck/ trailer...shortly hope to "whack" blue boat`s cedar...


Those would make some nice stake beds for anyone needing a "Project" to do!
Stakebeds are GREAT for cover!


----------



## Flathead King 06

I want some advice on sinking an entire muberry tree/bush? I will know approximately how "large" come wednesday evening, but would this be a good plan or would separating it out into individual "trees" be better?


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> I want some advice on sinking an entire muberry tree/bush? I will know approximately how "large" come wednesday evening, but would this be a good plan or would separating it out into individual "trees" be better?


It is according to how tall it is...if it is 6' tall by 6-10 foot wide (BUSH)..then it would be FANTASTIC to sink it in 1 piece. The Amount of cover it would provide fry etc would be worth the hassle of getting it in...I WOULD BE GLAD TO HELP (Put in In)!
I have a tree that is 40 ft tall...I would have to cut it's branches into 6' lengths...since I love eatin' mulberries, I think I'll have to keep mine!


----------



## Flathead King 06

I believe it is something like 10-15ft tall, but again will know more this evening or tomorrow. I'm sure any extra hand will help.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bossman302

I will see if i can get dad to send me a picture of the tree this evening, it is VERY bushy, it splits into 4 smaller trees at the stump, and it hangs out like a willow.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Bossman302 said:


> I will see if i can get dad to send me a picture of the tree this evening, it is VERY bushy, it splits into 4 smaller trees at the stump, and it hangs out like a willow.


Brent find me a place to drop the WHOLE tree in one piece (if possible) to best benefit the crew. Will need someone with a pretty stout boat with an open style bow (preferably a pontoon) to drop this beast from.


----------



## golive

We can use mine as long as we are careful. My wife would kill me if it got tore up, since it's only 2 years old.


----------



## Flathead King 06

I dont want to damage anyone's boat, so let me see first how big it is, and if we can drop it whole. If it appears too large (wide spread wise) for anyones boat then maybe I can build a makeshift ramp to lay across my jon boat and push it in off mine as long as someone would tote my boat around- motor is currently out of comission


----------



## golive

However I can help just let me know. I can pull you around if need be.


----------



## Intimidator

Alrighty now...this is the first part of my multifaceted "Ecosystem" for lobster, baitfish, fry, etc.
The top crate will have cedar and mulberry branches....And TEN 3 to 5 foot curved sections of pvc tubing.
I'll have complete pics this weekend!
Lowes has 1 inch black plastic tubing for 22 bucks for 100 feet.
When I'm done my 4 Ecosystems will have cost me 22 bucks....then I start on the trees for BIG FISH!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishdealer04

Took my daughter up to CJ for Father's Day. It was her first time camping and also her first time catching a crappie and a catfish. We had a blast and I love this lake more and more everytime I fish it. Met some other OGF'ers as well. We also caught a yellow perch....I did not know there were any in CJ- anyone else catch a bunch of perch?

Couple of pictures:


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out this evening from about 7-8 and ended up with 1 dink crappie on a bass crank lol. 2 largemouths on my usual go to lure. Fished the marina area only. Oh both lm went right around 12".

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

fishdealer04 said:


> Took my daughter up to CJ for Father's Day. It was her first time camping and also her first time catching a crappie and a catfish. We had a blast and I love this lake more and more everytime I fish it. Met some other OGF'ers as well. We also caught a yellow perch....I did not know there were any in CJ- anyone else catch a bunch of perch?
> 
> Couple of pictures:


Love the pics....Thanks!
Congrats on a nice fishing trip and the Nice Fish!
She'll cherish those memories forever...Great Job Dad!


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Intimidator,

They look great.


----------



## Intimidator

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Intimidator,
> 
> They look great.


Last year I made the (4 tall) Milk Crate condos and didn't add anything to them, I put 2 of them per every 6 PVC and Wood "Trees"...they became GREAT Bass AMBUSH Cover.
This year I wanted to concentrate more on baitfish and the beginning of the food chain, in my same areas!
It's hard to imagine how much cut up wood those crates can hold...man, that's ALOT of food for organisms to munch on!
I had 12 crates left over from last year and decided that since I was going to use the PVC tubing also, just going with 3 crates would be fine. 
My "Trees" for the 2 areas, are going to have Big PVC and alot of wood!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Going to get the mulberry from Bossman302 (Cody) this evening. From the picture he sent me it looks as though it is 5-8 main trunks coming from the ground- appears as though someone tried cutting it down before and then it has grown back as multiple instead of one main trunk. Hoping to be able to get below the surface and see if I can get it all as one piece... it should fit nicely into a 5 gal bucket with cement poured over it... will make a nice addition to the cover drop for fry to forage and hide


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Going to get the mulberry from Bossman302 (Cody) this evening. From the picture he sent me it looks as though it is 5-8 main trunks coming from the ground- appears as though someone tried cutting it down before and then it has grown back as multiple instead of one main trunk. Hoping to be able to get below the surface and see if I can get it all as one piece... it should fit nicely into a 5 gal bucket with cement poured over it... will make a nice addition to the cover drop for fry to forage and hide


Let me know all the details when you get it...then we'll see what our options are!


----------



## TXflatsfishin

was thinking of hitting the rocks over by the dam, has anyone been doing any good over there.been hanging around the boat ramp area crappie were still biting along with the gills.figured i would explore a little aint fished over there at all how should i target it


----------



## BigAl1765

so anyone heading out and are they even biting today?


----------



## Intimidator

TXflatsfishin said:


> was thinking of hitting the rocks over by the dam, has anyone been doing any good over there.been hanging around the boat ramp area crappie were still biting along with the gills.figured i would explore a little aint fished over there at all how should i target it


PM sent!

Al...can't fish...working on cover why Dale is gone for a couple days!


----------



## BigAl1765

anything you need help with because I am bored as heck and sister took the car with the fishing equipment


----------



## bgrapala

TXflatsfishin said:


> was thinking of hitting the rocks over by the dam, has anyone been doing any good over there.been hanging around the boat ramp area crappie were still biting along with the gills.figured i would explore a little aint fished over there at all how should i target it


When you goin man?!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out again this evening, only for about 35 minutes. Had to break off 3 times cause I got snagged & missed the only bite I got. This is two times now that I've went out fishing since my yak was stolen and I must admit my heart's not in it right now. So with that said I might take a break from fishing for awhile. So Brent, Crazy, and all the rest of ya catch one for me.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Went out again this evening, only for about 35 minutes. Had to break off 3 times cause I got snagged & missed the only bite I got. This is two times now that I've went out fishing since my yak was stolen and I must admit my heart's not in it right now. So with that said I might take a break from fishing for awhile. So Brent, Crazy, and all the rest of ya catch one for me.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It sounds like a night fishing trip is in order....dude, remember all the laughing and joking whenever we get out together....even if we don't catch fish, we have fun! Maybe it's time to get the whole pack out for some laughs.
Let me know!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Never seen perch in cj just heard about them and even asked debra about them. My son and i went cat fishing up in the creek where it meets the lake and caught these little guys all night


----------



## Bossman302

Tree is a LITTLE to big for a 5 gallon bucket  should make for some AWESOME cover tho, very wide tree!


----------



## fisherFL

cyberfox2200 said:


> Never seen perch in cj just heard about them and even asked debra about them. My son and i went cat fishing up in the creek where it meets the lake and caught these little guys all night


That's pretty awesome unless they constantly stole your bait! I think perch look pretty cool but I've never caught
One, we're you guys using night crawlers


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigAl1765

me and my dad used to fish for cats in the marina with minnows on bottom about ten years ago and we used to catch six kepping size perch everytime we went out and as of the last two years I haven't seen a single perch caught


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Never seen perch in cj just heard about them and even asked debra about them. My son and i went cat fishing up in the creek where it meets the lake and caught these little guys all night


Thanks! Great Report...that's a good sign for the Gators!


----------



## Intimidator

The SUPERMOON is this weekend....fishing is suppose to be superb! 
It's also rumored to bring 'gills in to spawn which sets off the other predators...guess we'll see!


----------



## TXflatsfishin

sorry bg, went out yesterday after work caught a few crappie,gills and a channel nothing to brag about.we do need to hit it let me know when you want to go,ill be game most of the time.
most everything came on a white jighead with a waxy under a bobber


----------



## Flathead King 06

Went and picked up Bossman302's mulberry last night... I have to say the picutres posted below do not do justice for actually how large this tree is. In heighth, the tree may be around 15' and it spreads roughly 15-20'- it filled my 16' trailer with no problem and I had to tie it all back from bushing over the sides. Need to get out to the "lane" this next week and start building the "mulberry buckets" I have some pictures of it on the trailer before unloading it last night but it was too dark and the pictures didnt turn out the best. Will get some better pictures next week when I get out to start building them.




























Bad pictures just dont have time to lighten them up right now


----------



## Flathead King 06

Lowell H Turner said:


> Previously we were NOT allowed to sink any limbs where the cut (thicker) end was bigger around than your wrist. This was so because IF a limb somehow DID get free and floated a boat hitting it at speed wouldn`t suffer much damage. A 6" in dia. cut end would be a different story and would take ALOT of weight to sink; between 3-5 8" blocks to securely "hold it" in place...


Biggest trunk might be 8" through... these will be put in 5gal buckets with quikcrete poured in to securely hold them... should be no problem that route


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Biggest trunk might be 8" through... these will be put in 5gal buckets with quikcrete poured in to securely hold them... should be no problem that route


Just put a couple screws in the trunk to help hold them in the 'crete also!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Just put a couple screws in the trunk to help hold them in the 'crete also!


I know dad has a bucket full of old lag bolts somewhere or some "thread-all" rods... will probably put one completely through each truck so they will securely "lock" into the concrete.


----------



## bethel_caller

Was at CJ last night with my 9 year old daughter and did manage a few fish. Went to ramp and staged boat in slot. Went to get truck and some guy backs his trailer in same slot I'm staged so had to re-engage trolling motor and move to other slot. So, I'm standing there in water hooking up and dude power loads his boat and squeals truck up the ramp slinging debris all over. Why?

Guy had the biggest boat and ego that went with it. My 9 year old stated "what is wrong with people?" Well I don't get it either. So just a reminder, tread lightly at boat ramps and be aware what other people are doing, and maybe even lend a hand. We're all trying to get in and out of the lake and inconsiderate idiots certainly don't make for an enjoyable outing. I may be out of line and overly sensitive, but when I'm with my kids, I'm not appreciative of slobs.

My 2 cents


----------



## Shaggy

bethel_caller said:


> Was at CJ last night with my 9 year old daughter and did manage a few fish. Went to ramp and staged boat in slot. Went to get truck and some guy backs his trailer in same slot I'm staged so had to re-engage trolling motor and move to other slot. So, I'm standing there in water hooking up and dude power loads his boat and squeals truck up the ramp slinging debris all over. Why?
> 
> Guy had the biggest boat and ego that went with it. My 9 year old stated "what is wrong with people?" Well I don't get it either. So just a reminder, tread lightly at boat ramps and be aware what other people are doing, and maybe even lend a hand. We're all trying to get in and out of the lake and inconsiderate idiots certainly don't make for an enjoyable outing. I may be out of line and overly sensitive, but when I'm with my kids, I'm not appreciative of slobs.
> 
> My 2 cents


I have a new quote I'm going to add to my profile when I get around to it. It's by Mark Twain. "The trouble ain't that there is too many fools, but that the lightening ain't distributed right."


----------



## Intimidator

bethel_caller said:


> Was at CJ last night with my 9 year old daughter and did manage a few fish. Went to ramp and staged boat in slot. Went to get truck and some guy backs his trailer in same slot I'm staged so had to re-engage trolling motor and move to other slot. So, I'm standing there in water hooking up and dude power loads his boat and squeals truck up the ramp slinging debris all over. Why?
> 
> Guy had the biggest boat and ego that went with it. My 9 year old stated "what is wrong with people?" Well I don't get it either. So just a reminder, tread lightly at boat ramps and be aware what other people are doing, and maybe even lend a hand. We're all trying to get in and out of the lake and inconsiderate idiots certainly don't make for an enjoyable outing. I may be out of line and overly sensitive, but when I'm with my kids, I'm not appreciative of slobs.
> 
> My 2 cents


Welcome.....Sorry to hear that you and your daughter had to experience "society" at it's "finest".....let me tell you that people sit out there at the MBR to watch the idiots on display! It's become a source of entertainment for those looking for good comedy or a teaching tool for "Good" parents to show their children how not to act.
Normally when I fish that area, I'm amazed by the lack of common sense, and public decency!

Hopefully you continue to report your successes and how you and your daughter do at CJ.
Good Fishing!


----------



## easytobeme03

Just remember anything you place in water WILL displace its own weight in water causing to float at a variable depth,,, so anything you place in the lake WILL have to have enough weight to counteract its buoyancy... Please use MORE than enough weight so nothing breaks loose and either damages some ones property or person or the corp of engineers water flow system


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> Just remember anything you place in water WILL displace its own weight in water causing to float at a variable depth,,, so anything you place in the lake WILL have to have enough weight to counteract its buoyancy... Please use MORE than enough weight so nothing breaks loose and either damages some ones property or person or the corp of engineers water flow system


I agree...overkill on weight is our best friend....we want to be able to continue the projects until we all feel comfortable that we are done!

Also....anyone using PVC, PLASTIC TUBING, OR ANY OTHER SMOOTH SURFACED MATERIAL....to help algae stick and grow well on the surface, sand it with 60 grit sandpaper...when you cut it deep the algae can grab ahold and it builds layer after layer.
We have pulled plastic out when I was in South Carolina and plastic that wasn't sanded you could pretty much just wipe the algae off...the plastic that was cut deep and grooved by sanding allowed algae to grip and hold on...it also built thicker layers!


----------



## BigAl1765

Are we taking down blue boat's tree?


----------



## Fishman43078

The channelcats go overlooked at CJ and there are numbers and size. I fished for channels a while back. No luck but I did catch a little eye. I don't know this little eye though managed to hook himself on a 6/0 circle. 

Those are some nice fish. Nothing beter than fishing with your kids.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> The channelcats go overlooked at CJ and there are numbers and size. I fished for channels a while back. No luck but I did catch a little eye. I don't know this little eye though managed to hook himself on a 6/0 circle.
> 
> Those are some nice fish. Nothing beter than fishing with your kids.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The Kitty Kat "Brotherhood" know what they have at CJ....that's why they are helping to improve it even more. Just ask Doc why he's been running around as happy as "a kid in a candy store" lately!

Gators in CJ can be elusive and frustrating to most people...but once you figure them out, you get rewarded more often then not!


----------



## fisherFL

You guys who use braid at CJ do you use any kind of leader? I have some 20lb power pro but I've heard people say that braids visibility is really high and can scare the fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman43078

I use 65lb powerpro and dont have an issue for catfish but that is on my cat poles for Ohio river. Doesn't bother the channels at cj. It fishing for other things like eyes, all my rods have flo-carb except a couple jigging rods with 6lb fireline. Last year, water got super clear so I could see power pro if it is the green possible being an issue. Just my two cents though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fisherfourlife said:


> You guys who use braid at CJ do you use any kind of leader? I have some 20lb power pro but I've heard people say that braids visibility is really high and can scare the fish
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nope no leader when I use braid no matter where I fish.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuckIfan09

I like to use mono or one of the hybrid flouro lines when using a braided line. Mainly 2 reasons, the first is like you mentioned, visibility, I rather make it harder for the fish to see the line because it is already complicated enough to catch them and the second reason is if it gets snagged and I can't get it to release it is easier to break it at the tied flouro or mono point. I do use a little bit lighter flouro/mono line for this very reason. Know this may go out the window if you are using a $20+ lure. You may not want it to break off. Lol. My typical leader length is about 15". Just my preference.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Well here they are....hope the fish like them!
First crate has the ten hole bricks and concrete paver, then filled the rest of the way with oak. Second crate is full of oak. Third crates has the plastic tubing which is double tie-strapped at 3 points and then it is filled with apple and mulberry wood....all wood is tie-strapped to keep it inside. Each layer is held together by (4) 250lb straps....This thing is not coming apart or coming off the bottom!
GREAT FISHING TO ALL!




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherFL

My dads work has a lot of spare pallets (standard 4x4) 







Would a bunch of these wired together in diffrent shapes do good seems like baitfish could swim in and out very easily


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> My dads work has a lot of spare pallets (standard 4x4)
> View attachment 77750
> 
> Would a bunch of these wired together in diffrent shapes do good seems like baitfish could swim in and out very easily
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Oh yes! Those make great spawning areas and houses for minnows, baitfish, and fry.
I have 0 experience with them, so I can't help with how much weight you'll need or how hard they are to load and drop..

ANYONE???


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> THAT Sir Intimidator is a piece of fish and lower food chain creatures attracting piece of engineering, biologically loaded to see a rapid algae "KABOOM !" as that fruit tree twigs "blossoms" in about 4 months, tops...a few small osage orange twigs around the base to further stabilize it for the next oh say, 20-25 yrs might be "worth" it...the stuff of "barn doors" and "biguns", and the occasional "tooth fairy", and the odd "bucket mouth"...


There are only going to be 2 of those....that 1 has 80 foot of tubing....heck, I had to go and buy 100 more foot, just so I can make 2.
The other 2 will have more limbs.


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator sounds like me and my dad may make 1 or 2 of what Lowell's saying with those, but how do we get it out there to drop my Dad and I dont have a boat and haven't met any of the other guys on here who can help the drop with boats


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Lowell H Turner said:


> Can quickly add the blocks on the boat if necessary, and attaching/ wedging the 10 hole bricks in between the bottom slats won`t take long either...


Are 10 bricks helping way the 3 pallets down? Lowell do you work at the bait shop or the restraunt in the marina?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Intimidator sounds like me and my dad may make 1 or 2 of what Lowell's saying with those, but how do we get it out there to drop my Dad and I dont have a boat and haven't met any of the other guys on here who can help the drop with boats
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Since you both are coming, you will get to meet everyone...and don't worry...We will have plenty of help to load them and take you out to drop them.


----------



## Intimidator

Walleyejigger donated (11) 5 gallon buckets...I went and picked them up this morning....WHOEVER needs buckets....they are at the maintenance storage area....turn right on the maint road before the marina, before you get to the gate, turn left on the gravel road, they are straight back...if you get them please let me know zo we know and maybe can get more.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Caught last night, see Brent you should've answered your phone lol.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Curtis937

Just funny I was netting shad at cj and caught this lol it was released









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigAl1765

strong back yes but I don't have a truck


----------



## Fishman43078

What time?

I have a 4x8 trailer and a truck. I work until 3.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigAl1765

looks like no fishing for me tody  was really wanting to go but my car is in use so someone catch some for me


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuckIfan09 and I fished from 7:00 till 3:30 today lots of guys out looking for eyes for the tournament tomorrow, talked to Walleyejigger at the marina and he said it was slow. Anyway we got 9 eyes 5 keepers 15 1/8 - 16.5" 5 crappies and some gills.


----------



## easytobeme03

Caught one kitty tonight fishing nice one too


----------



## CarpRule

Much better then mine 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2fast4u

Heading to CJ this afternoon, how's the eye bite? Normal, slow or above? That will help with presentation. Haven't been there this year. Thanks.


----------



## Intimidator

Walleye tourney is over...winining weight for 5 fish was 14.92 lbs...high 13 was second....Big fish was 7.48....also had 2 "high" 6 lb fish.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Fished this morning from about 12:30-2:00am and then went back out from about 4:15-5:30am. The first time out I caught 2 lm ( 12 1/2", 15"), missed a nicer lm after it jumped. Caught a chunky 15 1/2" channel cat as well. I also hooked into what I believe was a giant ass kitty, fought like one til it snapped my line. That fish pulled harder than most the fish I've caught to date, I couldn't move it lol. The second time out I caught nothing, just donated more crap to the rock gods.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2fast4u

Thank for the info.


----------



## Fishman43078

Went to cj this afternoon to take son to the back and swim. I know the lake was probably as busy as I have seen it, but the ramps were terrible. My son is 3 and iwas by myself and did not feel right having to tie my boat up and clog things up so we waited about 1/2 hour and put in about 4. I have never seen so many people take so long. One guy sat for probably 20 minutes trying to get a couple of wave runners started. Others just seemed to do everything on the ramp. I am not perfect and have done dumb things before but man today was bad.

There were a few nice eyes caught today though. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was out early Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Only found five legal Walleyes the whole time - all returned to the water. Only saw a few others caught. It's like you have to be right on top of them. 20 feet away from the exact spot does you no good. I did get another 1/2 dozen short Walleyes but it sure isn't like "the old days" maybe 5 years ago. There is something seriously different out there but it's hard to define. Not long ago there would be 30 or more boats out in the middle and everyone was catching some keeper fish. We would get 40 or more short fish routinely. Now there are 10 or 15 boats and hardly anyone is catching anything.

My thrill of the weekend was when I somehow tailhooked a 2 pound Kitty with a 1/16 oz jib. That really pisses them off. Gave me quit a tussle and a good laugh when I figured out what it was.

Looks like the now-famous Cedar tree is coming down on Wednesday afternoon. Let me or Lowell know if you can help.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## BigAl1765

never caught an eye in my life but of course not having a boat me and my dad never had access to catching them


----------



## BigAl1765

but wed. sounds good blueboat just need to get the directions off of map quest


----------



## BigAl1765

me and Hannah are headed to the marina for the day if you would like to join look for the red Pontiac grand am


----------



## Intimidator

BigAl1765 said:


> never caught an eye in my life but of course not having a boat me and my dad never had access to catching them


You don't need a boat if you are willing to spend time fishing before dawn or late at night...they come in close to shore to feed. You just have to be at the right flat at the right time??


----------



## Intimidator

MIKE

It was actually interesting to talk with the tourney guys....they comfirmed what you are seeing! The Gators are all over the lake...alot of these guys were only finding small Gators also in the normal areas.
The BIG Gators were found in NON-TYPICAL areas and 1 winning guy was fishing with a technique and bait, near and dear to my heart. No One would ever guess where the BIG Gator was caught...especially with the warm water.
If you talk with the Crappie guys and the Walleye guys you get alot of the same info...the small ones are in protective groups and areas with structure or cover and the Big ones are prowling the ENTIRE LAKE and suspending in unthought of places!

One thing I liked about the tourney....they ask for ALL the fish to be put back, unless they cannot be saved! Of course, 2 sponsored boats felt they didn't have to follow that ruling....EVERYONE ELSE DID...Including the BIG FISH!

And the boat ramp WAS a disaster...I have to say that the fishermen I saw had ALOT of common sense at the ramp! THE GENERAL PUBLIC...NOT SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Fishman43078

The big eyes have caught over the years of 3lbs plus are always in random places. That is what makes cj so tough sometimes. Very limited structure that is not pounded every day. Most of the bigger eyes I have caught have been on big windy days trolling crawlers and cranks near shore in shallow water with planers way out away from the boat.

I thought all tournaments released as a rule. That is disappointing. Imagine what a tourny would do if they got on a hot bite and eceryone chose to keep.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> The big eyes have caught over the years of 3lbs plus are always in random places. That is what makes cj so tough sometimes. Very limited structure that is not pounded every day. Most of the bigger eyes I have caught have been on big windy days trolling crawlers and cranks near shore in shallow water with planers way out away from the boat.
> 
> I thought all tournaments released as a rule. That is disappointing. Imagine what a tourny would do if they got on a hot bite and eceryone chose to keep.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have been lucky enough to be able to go out with 3 different fishermen who fished 3 different tournaments at CJ....each one was a very good guy who loved fishing and enjoyed teaching someone who just wanted to learn and share ideas about a shared passion...one of the MAJOR differences between us "duffers" and them, is the money they have spent on electronics and the amount of time they have spent learning their systems. Most of us know the fish and know the lake....we have our favorite spots of where the fish should be...but we can't cover enough water to find the BIG ones, or we're to stubborn to try something new, now that the Big Fish are really moving. The guys that are great with their systems can scan water and determine their targets quickly IN A STRANGE LAKE...they have things set to find fish and they fish with little pre-determined ideas. They have a general idea of the lake and what it holds and how the fish should react...then they test their theories and let the systems find the fish...They have won half the battle while others are still searching.
I fished with 2 of them and caught fish....that's not the problem.....but we were in places I never thought each species would be...we could be flying along and they would immediately stop, they would say there he is, and I'm looking at this single blip out in nowhere, no way would I have noticed it...next thing you know the picture comes into focus and there it is ....if you want to catch the BIG Walleye, Crappie, or Bass, that Mother CJ holds, then throw away the old book.
Either due to the new cover, evolution, or Mother Nature's revenge, the fish are going away from alot of their natural tendencies and what they're suppose to do...that's another difference between SOME of those guys and us, they quickly learn to evolve with the fish....what's that old saying about the meaning of insanity!!!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Brent-

Did someone get buckets? Sorry I wasn't able to grab them, would have been a little hard being up at erie all weekend. I still need to get with Chuck about PVC. Also, Lowell what time wednesday for the tree drop... I work until 5 so I may not make it if it's early in the day.


----------



## golive

I have a few buckets for ya Flathead.


----------



## Flathead King 06

golive said:


> I have a few buckets for ya Flathead.


Awesome I will get with you sometime this week then to get them if thats ok... hectic week already... erie trip this past weekend and have my dad in the hospital since sunday... So when I get an opportunity to get with you I will.


----------



## golive

Sounds good. Just let me know. I will start digging them out and see how many I can find.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Lowell H Turner said:


> Flathead King 06, 4PM from what I understand...


Will try to make it then after work, not promising anything tho... father is in hospital with severe pneumonia.


----------



## Intimidator

There are 11 five gallon buckets in the storage area of the Maintenance lane.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Awesome!!! Sounds like I need to get out there and start putting things together then.


----------



## BigAl1765

around what time you picked up Lowell and where do you live (need landmarks not good with street name i.e. I l,ive by community hospital


----------



## BigAl1765

my friend lived in the first house on the left on that street so I know where you are


----------



## Lowell H Turner

"`ROGER`, Roger..."


----------



## BlueBoat98

Here are a few pics of today's activity. Thanks to Corbin, Big Al, and Lowell for helping make it happen. As Lowell says, we still need help getting the rest of the usable stuff to the staging/building lot at the lake. Would love to have help from anyone with a truck or trailer. I'm too old to be slinging all this stuff around by myself. Send me a PM if you are able to take a load.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Here are a few pics of today's activity. Thanks to Corbin, Big Al, and Lowell for helping make it happen. As Lowell says, we still need help getting the rest of the usable stuff to the staging/building lot at the lake. Would love to have help from anyone with a truck or trailer. I'm too old to be slinging all this stuff around by myself. Send me a PM if you are able to take a load.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


Looks like some very nice fish condos you have stacked up there!


----------



## Intimidator

Just like all the previous cover drops....please keep track of your spending!
It really helps CJ if we can turn in ANY costs associated with the drop.
EVEN IF YOU GET SOMETHING FOR FREE OR DISCOUNTED, please turn in the full cost.

For you guys that helped drop the Mulberry tree, you have chain saw gas, your gas to get there and take stuff to the lane, number of total "Man Hours", and any other costs.

For my crates so far, I will have brick costs (1 buck/ea), pavers (1-2 bucks), tie straps (5 bucks/bag), crates (5-6 bucks), 8 hrs cutting limbs for all buckets/crates and 4 hours for assembly so far....5 dollars in gas to go get buckets from Corbin and 2 dollars to get a couple extra crates.
The COE and ODNR gets reimbursed for our expenses and the money goes to them for USE AT THE LAKE!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Anyone going out this evening? I have some paperwork to deal with on the closing of our house but plan on trying to get out after cat bait.


----------



## Diamondback

Went out yesterday morning until 1:30pm and caught 4 walleye (19",17",16", and one under the 15" limit), 4 channel cats and 2 crappie. Walleye and channel cats were caught on a hump using a 3/8 oz Vibe.


----------



## BigAl1765

me and Hannah will be heading out within the hour flathead wanting some company?


----------



## Flathead King 06

Wont be off til after 5pm, then need to grab gear and will be headed that way. Don't mind company at all... just fishing for gills, bullheads and green sunfish (bait)


----------



## BlueBoat98

I'm good tomorrow afternoon/evening. I'll have pretty much everything over there where you were stacking the brush and ready to load on the trailer(s) After that I've got no time until at least Friday. I have an evening commitment and a new Grandson on the way. I don't really have to be here if you can round up another trailer or truck. The trailer I have is a loaner and I kinda hate to not be the one using it.

Let me know.

MC


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuckIfan09 and I got to the lake at 6:00am yesterday and their was 4 boats on the water went to a hump and first cast had a big thump that I missed 15 min. later 21" eye. We ended up getting 4 eyes 2-21" and a 16.5" 1 short 4 gills and 2 little cats. Water temp. was 77 and only 20 boats on the lake till noon.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> BuckIfan09 and I got to the lake at 6:00am yesterday and their was 4 boats on the water went to a hump and first cast had a big thump that I missed 15 min. later 21" eye. We ended up getting 4 eyes 2-21" and a 16.5" 1 short 4 gills and 2 little cats. Water temp. was 77 and only 20 boats on the lake till noon.


Congrats Rusty...glad you're finding them!


----------



## Intimidator

Took the boys out last night after the rains and got into 8 smallies between 12 and 18 inches and about a dozen WB before they moved off-shore.
That bought me more time this morning from 9 til 11:30 but the bite was slow...only dink Crappie and 'gills.
Hoping to get back out tonight.
Not many bank or boat fishermen when we were out. Alot of topwater action and fry around the rocks.


----------



## BigAl1765

me dad and Hannah were thinking about going out this afternoon. where were they biting


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> Blueboat, let me know when you are "free' this coming wk; will try to move more of the cedar, OK? Any available "warm bodies"/ trucks/ trailers are welcome to join us...


I can give a hand on Monday morning or MAYBE Friday as well,just pm me so I can get the trailer hooked to the truck.


----------



## Intimidator

BigAl1765 said:


> me dad and Hannah were thinking about going out this afternoon. where were they biting


Dinks outside the Marina...flats at night for topwater.


----------



## BigAl1765

you heading back out tonight brent?


----------



## Intimidator

BigAl1765 said:


> you heading back out tonight brent?


At the YS's pool right now trying to wear them out...doubt it!
I need a good night's sleep and r&r.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Wuss (points finger to post below)

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Took the boys out last night after the rains and got into 8 smallies between 12 and 18 inches and about a dozen WB before they moved off-shore.
> That bought me more time this morning from 9 til 11:30 but the bite was slow...only dink Crappie and 'gills.
> Hoping to get back out tonight.
> Not many bank or boat fishermen when we were out. Alot of topwater action and fry around the rocks.


An 18" smallie is really nice! Did it come on a keitech any pics now that you can post them?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> An 18" smallie is really nice! Did it come on a keitech any pics now that you can post them?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's all we use...100% Keitechs. 
Still don't have a waterproof case...afraid to carry it on the bank.
Going to see if AT&T will let me upgrade to the S4 Active which is H2O proof etc.

Yes Steve...these dudes have just about wore me out! NO MAS! They will be staying all next week! Pray for me!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> That's all we use...100% Keitechs.
> Still don't have a waterproof case...afraid to carry it on the bank.
> Going to see if AT&T will let me upgrade to the S4 Active which is H2O proof etc.
> 
> Yes Steve...these dudes have just about wore me out! NO MAS!


I saw the commercial for that phone it looks tough, were you the one to catch the 18" or was one of the boys the lucky one?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> I saw the commercial for that phone it looks tough, were you the one to catch the 18" or was one of the boys the lucky one?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I caught the three smallest and the 18....Dale had 2, 1 about 15 and 1 about 16, and his buddies each had 1 about 15. I only caught 1 WB...trying to keep the boys on the WB....wish they would have stayed longer!


----------



## spfldbassguy

Went out about 9pm and fished for about 50 minutes. Ended up losing more crap to the all mighty cj boulderbass. Did catch one 13" channel cat, definite difference 99% of the time in how bass and cats hit jigs. As soon as I hooked it I knew what it was. Fun to catch but not what I was after this time out.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigAl1765

Lowell have that job interview and we went back out and a 16 inch channel 12 inch largemouth bunch of gills and 1 3 inch perch all on a white easy shiner


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> Forecast calling for thunderstorms tomorrow about noonish, and I got stuck "baby setting"... will reschedule, possibly Friday...


Yep on the weather,Poring as I typing this so Friday might be the day.


----------



## BigAl1765

anybody heard from doc lately?


----------



## Flathead King 06

BigAl1765 said:


> anybody heard from doc lately?


He's around, probably been working or fishing


----------



## BigAl1765

do any good on the river?


----------



## Flathead King 06

BigAl1765 said:


> do any good on the river?


Got down there and the rain started in on us... set up and had a decent little run (channel) and couldn't connect. We sat there getting more wet by the minute and started seeing lightning so we packed it up.


----------



## BigAl1765

that sucks sorry to hear


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Got down there and the rain started in on us... set up and had a decent little run (channel) and couldn't connect. We sat there getting more wet by the minute and started seeing lightning so we packed it up.


How was Erie?


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> How was Erie?


We didnt get to fish Friday night when we got there, but we decided to hit West Harbor Trail Saturday evening as it was just a few minutes from the camp site. There was such a lack in rain that the bays were almost dry! We went for cats but managed nothing because of how shallow the water was and how weed filled the bays were.


----------



## firecat

Dad has been working alot lately as well as I that is why I haven't been on here lately. I did catch alot of fish while I was on Vacation including an 8 foot Lemon shark......That was freaking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!






I caught him right off the beach behind our house.


----------



## Intimidator

firecat said:


> Dad has been working alot lately as well as I that is why I haven't been on here lately. I did catch alot of fish while I was on Vacation including an 8 foot Lemon shark......That was freaking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 78430
> I caught him right off the beach behind our house.


That had to have been fun....so, how was the fight!lol


----------



## firecat

Unreal just about spooled my Abu 7000 twice. I fought him for about 45mins to and hour. I was done by the time I got him back in the water.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Awesome catch Larry! Bet that was an experience! Too bad the cats around here don't fight like that.


----------



## fished-out

Thought you structure builders might appreciate this. I like the way he uses open plastic coffee containers as little "caves". I'd substitute wood for the plastic cross bars, so that it attracts algae faster.

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/main-crappie-fishing-forum/257360-crappie-high-rise.html


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> Thought you structure builders might appreciate this. I like the way he uses open plastic coffee containers as little "caves". I'd substitute wood for the plastic cross bars, so that it attracts algae faster.
> 
> http://www.crappie.com/crappie/main-crappie-fishing-forum/257360-crappie-high-rise.html


A bunch of "dumb" fishermen can get pretty creative when it comes to improving their favorite fishing hole!
I can hardly wait to see this years "Works of Art"!

That's what people need to understand....the simplest things can be used by fish as cover.
They don't care what it is, as long as it gives them a place to hide and a chance to grow....and as fishermen, we want them to grow!


----------



## downtime8763

Plan on being out in the late morning,Brent as your the fish talker of CJ tell them to have pity on the old man in the Taho.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Made it out to cj today. First time in forever it seemed. Tried for walleye a couple hours first thing in the morning, but nothing. I thought I could get away with a rubber worm instead of a real worm on my whistler jig. No can do... next time I'm buying worms. Not a worm in my yard last night after 4" of rain in two days. Go figure! Anyway, I ended with 82 and kept 15 over eleven. I did get one 15" eye while crappie fishing on a 3" easy shiner. 

Okay, now for the weird part. I just finished cleaning them and every crappie had eggs in them. Not big robust eggs, but eggs none the less. They all appeared to be spawned out so I was shocked to find eggs in every fish. Odd, but what do you guys think about that? Are these for next spring? Are they going to spawn again this year? Did they not spawn at all and therefore are absorbing the eggs that weren't used? I don't recall ever noticing crappie with eggs at this time in previous years. Also, odd that I didn't catch a keeper male the whole day. Of course, I don't keep them unless they are over 11" so maybe that isn't so weird.

It just occurred to me that this may be perfectly normal and I was unaware of fish having eggs in the summer because I have never seen inside their cavities before. Let me explain, I have always filleted fish from the time I was just a boy so I have never had occasion to cut open the cavity accept to see what they had eaten. I only do this on rare occasion when they are extremely fat. Anyway, I just started using an electric fillet knife so I now cut through the rib cage and see every fishes guts. This is all new to me so maybe this is a natural process that I never knew about.

Fillets were white as snow and firm as could be. Should be good eating sometime in the near future.


----------



## Byg

I was out there today,late start 11:00am trying to figure this place out. Trying for the eyes but no dice. Finally found some crappie, all keeper size but really was there looking around with new fishfinder and trying to learrn the lay of the land LOL. I didnt keep anything,but did learn a thing or two.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Anyone been getting any cats from the lake?


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Anyone been getting any cats from the lake?


Gary was catching the heck out of the smaller channels from the end of the S breaker wall point, when we were out. He had about 20 or so 2 pounders(??) and a 10 pound(??) kicker fish.
He said he's been catching them like that for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Sounds like they are gorging before the spawn. Thanks Brent


----------



## BigAl1765

yea jerry said off the tip of the north breaker wall he has been catching anywhere between 8 to 20 channels a day on minnows


----------



## Kennyjames

I have caught crappie and catfish before in the dead of winter that were full of eggs. I heard that some fish will hold eggs all year round. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Made it out to cj today. First time in forever it seemed. Tried for walleye a couple hours first thing in the morning, but nothing. I thought I could get away with a rubber worm instead of a real worm on my whistler jig. No can do... next time I'm buying worms. Not a worm in my yard last night after 4" of rain in two days. Go figure! Anyway, I ended with 82 and kept 15 over eleven. I did get one 15" eye while crappie fishing on a 3" easy shiner.
> 
> Okay, now for the weird part. I just finished cleaning them and every crappie had eggs in them. Not big robust eggs, but eggs none the less. They all appeared to be spawned out so I was shocked to find eggs in every fish. Odd, but what do you guys think about that? Are these for next spring? Are they going to spawn again this year? Did they not spawn at all and therefore are absorbing the eggs that weren't used? I don't recall ever noticing crappie with eggs at this time in previous years. Also, odd that I didn't catch a keeper male the whole day. Of course, I don't keep them unless they are over 11" so maybe that isn't so weird.
> 
> It just occurred to me that this may be perfectly normal and I was unaware of fish having eggs in the summer because I have never seen inside their cavities before. Let me explain, I have always filleted fish from the time I was just a boy so I have never had occasion to cut open the cavity accept to see what they had eaten. I only do this on rare occasion when they are extremely fat. Anyway, I just started using an electric fillet knife so I now cut through the rib cage and see every fishes guts. This is all new to me so maybe this is a natural process that I never knew about.
> 
> Fillets were white as snow and firm as could be. Should be good eating sometime in the near future.


Well I'm no ichthyologist here, but I believe it goes something along the lines as once a female fish spawns there are eggs starting in right behind the ones just released so they can be ready for the next spawn. So it's not uncommon to find female fish with eggs in them year round. I have caught plenty of CJ crappie throughout the year with eggs in them, but only plump with them around spawn. Another point could be that the ones you were catching may not have been completely spawned out too. That would be a good question for Debra at another one of our meet and greets.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Well I'm no ichthyologist here, but I believe it goes something along the lines as once a female fish spawns there are eggs starting in right behind the ones just released so they can be ready for the next spawn. So it's not uncommon to find female fish with eggs in them year round. I have caught plenty of CJ crappie throughout the year with eggs in them, but only plump with them around spawn. Another point could be that the ones you were catching may not have been completely spawned out too. That would be a good question for Debra at another one of our meet and greets.


I thought she covered that??? Didn't she say as soon as they spawn they start getting eggs ready for the next years spawn?? I'm pretty sure...of course I might have just had a senior momemt also..!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> I thought she covered that??? Didn't she say as soon as they spawn they start getting eggs ready for the next years spawn?? I'm pretty sure...of course I might have just had a senior momemt also..!


She may have... I don't honestly remember. Couldn't hear her all that well at points either.


----------



## downtime8763

Went out late morning till about 1:30 (- time for a crabbie pattie) did ok on the humps as not bad in the north end in about 10ft drops that went to 18-20ft.
land my biggest crappie from mother CJ a 12.5 in. water was upper 70's and did best with kietch and red headed jigs.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Lowell, I'm out on a boat if you tell me where you want me to go I'll try to snag it for you.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Sorry Lowell, I looked for them, I'm not that great out on the water. I may have found them, but broke off trying to get them, we had lite tackle tonight, if we were catfishing, they would probably have been pulled up.


----------



## golive

I dug out 7 buckets for you Flathead. No rush on picking them up they in the garage when your ready for them. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## golive

Lowell if you have a hook or something I have some rope and a boat. I will take you out for a looksee if you want.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigAl1765

does anyone know where I could get permission to fish the gravel pit by the fair grounds or if he allows fishing?


----------



## Flathead King 06

I dont believe fishing is allowed anymore in the pits... used to be able to go obtain a seasonal pass to fish but I think some people took it for granted and they stopped it again.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyejigger

Lowell H Turner said:


> The Park Naturalist (her name immediately escapes me ) has asked if any of the "great" fishermen of the Wolf Pack or "Friends' would be interested in providing themselves as `volunteers` to assist with a Kid`s Fishing Program next Sat the 13th at 6PM. The weapon system of choice will be CANE POLES, provided by the Park; it is to be a 2 hr event. No sign up is necessary, simply "show up" and help our next generation of potential fishing license buyers get "hooked"...the only "reward" is of course "bragging rights"...(not that anyone would DREAM of that !) Potentially this is a chance to further get in the Park`s "good graces"...Thanks guys !


if its not raining I will try to be there


----------



## BlueBoat98

Lowell H Turner said:


> The Park Naturalist (her name immediately escapes me ) has asked if any of the "great" fishermen of the Wolf Pack or "Friends' would be interested in providing themselves as `volunteers` to assist with a Kid`s Fishing Program next Sat the 13th at 6PM. The weapon system of choice will be CANE POLES, provided by the Park; it is to be a 2 hr event. No sign up is necessary, simply "show up" and help our next generation of potential fishing license buyers get "hooked"...the only "reward" is of course "bragging rights"...(not that anyone would DREAM of that !) Potentially this is a chance to further get in the Park`s "good graces"...Thanks guys !



Where is it, Lowell?

MC


----------



## Curtis937

Lowell H Turner said:


> Put together a crude grapple by hand; was going to put treble hooks on it, but wasn`t certain on 2cnd thought that that might be "the way to go"; it would make handling it "dicey". Feel free to "modify" it as necessary. It will hold 2 8" blocks (76 lbs). Best I could do in 30 minutes with no tools...it will be beside the buckets in the lane. Good luck and PLEASE be CAREFUL !




I have a home made grappling hook with ring for rope made of stainless steel 3 prongs would work great for pulling up cover if anyone wants to use or needs some help I can drop it off to ya sat or we can go fish and pull one up and take some pics


----------



## Curtis937

Here's a picture of it it's really heavy duty my buddy works at a metals shop and is a good welder









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thommes

Does anyone happen to have a file of a map of cjb with points of interest labeled on the map?

Not talking about the structure... More about where the old road is.. The various POIs mentioned in posts are sort of hard to figure out exactly where they are and a labeled map would help a lot.


----------



## Thommes

Probably old news to you guys by now.... Heard from the bait store that odnr is putting in a catfish cave on the north end of the lake.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Thommes said:


> Probably old news to you guys by now.... Heard from the bait store that odnr is putting in a catfish cave on the north end of the lake.


Please elaborate???? I do have a file for the lake map, or I can post it as a picture.


----------



## BigAl1765

Flathead King 06 said:


> Please elaborate???? I do have a file for the lake map, or I can post it as a picture.


that's what I was thinking this is headlining news to me lol:B


----------



## Intimidator

Thommes said:


> Probably old news to you guys by now.... Heard from the bait store that odnr is putting in a catfish cave on the north end of the lake.


Not to my knowledge....and the "Horse's Mouth" was at the Meet and Greet...she would have said something if it was true. The ODNR and State are low on funds and are not putting cover in lakes. That's why we are doing it....but not cat cover!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Intimidator said:


> Not to my knowledge....and the "Horse's Mouth" was at the Meet and Greet...she would have said something if it was true. The ODNR and State are low on funds and are not putting cover in lake. That's why we are doing it....but mot cat cover!



I imagine those bait shop guys are getting confused about who is doing what and giving ODNR more credit than they deserve.

Lowell, I can meet you out there tomorrow afternoon with the load I have and at least that will be done. I'm going to try to get on the lake the next two mornings but the rain gods will need to cooperate. 

Jeremiah, I've got a plastic 55 Gal drum that I can bring out to the lane with the other stuff if you or someone else can turn it into a cat hole.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> The "weather guessers" are calling for rain in the AM. Can try to try for the afternoon. Between the 2 of us, we should be able to unload it fairly quick ASSUMING it ain`t lightning, ok? BTW, if anyone knows an effective "anti-rain dance" DO it, ASAP !


Can you imagine all the liquid goose poop that is now fertilizing all the waterways!!!
I bet when the sun comes out things start "blooming" all over the State....guess I won't be parking by the outflow for awhile!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Mike that will work

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Just called it a night out on the lake. Went out after big cats. Didnt land anything but had a really good run and what I thought great hook-up. Fought the fish for about 5 mins in a give and take line battle with powerful bulldog runs (typical of a flathead) and then all the sudden slack line... I first thought my line broke or a knot gave, but the hook simply pulled. The Fishing Gods seen fit for whatever reason that I not land the beast tonight. I have caught a ton of cats in my time and this fish was easily over 20lbs... my honest guess would be between 30-35lb. Might be knocking on Ole' Whiskers door step again tomorrow night weather permitting.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ssouthard

Hello all, The fun fish is catching ole pale eye off the beach in 25 ft of water, using worm harness, use dark flash blade. catching channel cat this way also. Give it a try.....

take a child fishing


----------



## Travis Gray

Hey guys. Never been catfishing at CJ but have had great success with Crappie. Anyone know some good areas to find some cats from the shore?


----------



## Intimidator

Travis Gray said:


> Hey guys. Never been catfishing at CJ but have had great success with Crappie. Anyone know some good areas to find some cats from the shore?


Beach area...outside/lakeside Marina....far south end between whisky island and tower or whisky island and the beach....overlook cove on the west bank all the way down to the emergency spillway. The water temp has them in the "mood for love", which also gives them an appetite and a need for a cigarette!


----------



## Intimidator

ssouthard said:


> Hello all, The fun fish is catching ole pale eye off the beach in 25 ft of water, using worm harness, use dark flash blade. catching channel cat this way also. Give it a try.....
> 
> take a child fishing


Hey Stranger!
Glad to see you old "haunts" are still serving you well!


----------



## Intimidator

Thommes said:


> Does anyone happen to have a file of a map of cjb with points of interest labeled on the map?
> 
> Not talking about the structure... More about where the old road is.. The various POIs mentioned in posts are sort of hard to figure out exactly where they are and a labeled map would help a lot.


Long time....yep, take a odnr map and copy from Lowell's location.
Have you been out yet?...doing any good?
.


----------



## Fishman43078

I want thank everyone that has put the countless of hours of time and effort into dropping cover in CJ. Until a couple of weeks ago, I never knew this effort existed. I originally just recently to keep track of skip jack on the Ohio River, but I fish CJ more than anywhere. I have marked a lot of cover, but never realized how organized and how much was actually dropped.

I also want to apologize for bailing out on helping out a couple of weeks ago. My dad had quad bypass two weeks ago yesterday and was suppose to go to a care facility, but he could not stand the atmosphere. On top of that, my mom had knee replacement so I have been back and forth to the Ross and Vinton County quite a bit lately. My mom could not get into a care facility so I have been mowing and helping them out a lot.

I will definitely try and help out soon. I would also like to connect with some to not spend so much time in the boat alone. It is hard to find guys to hit the lake in the middle of the night. I fish a lot with my wife laying in the back of the boat during the afternoon and have a 3 yr old. I think he will be a fisherman.

If someone would want to, I have an underwater camera collecting dust in the garage. If someone would want to take a look at the cover sometime. Let me know and I meet you at the lake. If you get it right on bottom, you can see probably 18-24 inches.

I have a black and white Fish and Ski Stingray with a trolling motor on the front. 

Again, a big thanks to all who have helped with the cover drops.


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> I want thank everyone that has put the countless of hours of time and effort into dropping cover in CJ. Until a couple of weeks ago, I never knew this effort existed. I originally just recently to keep track of skip jack on the Ohio River, but I fish CJ more than anywhere. I have marked a lot of cover, but never realized how organized and how much was actually dropped.
> 
> I also want to apologize for bailing out on helping out a couple of weeks ago. My dad had quad bypass two weeks ago yesterday and was suppose to go to a care facility, but he could not stand the atmosphere. On top of that, my mom had knee replacement so I have been back and forth to the Ross and Vinton County quite a bit lately. My mom could not get into a care facility so I have been mowing and helping them out a lot.
> 
> I will definitely try and help out soon. I would also like to connect with some to not spend so much time in the boat alone. It is hard to find guys to hit the lake in the middle of the night. I fish a lot with my wife laying in the back of the boat during the afternoon and have a 3 yr old. I think he will be a fisherman.
> 
> If someone would want to, I have an underwater camera collecting dust in the garage. If someone would want to take a look at the cover sometime. Let me know and I meet you at the lake. If you get it right on bottom, you can see probably 18-24 inches.
> 
> I have a black and white Fish and Ski Stingray with a trolling motor on the front.
> 
> Again, a big thanks to all who have helped with the cover drops.


We have a cover drop coming up if you want to put in anything of your own...you can make a few things to fit in your boat and bring it out to put in an area of your own or add to some that are already there. If your interested I'll pm you the dates.


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuckIfan09 and I gave the walleyes a try again this morning at 6:30 am. and we had a pretty good morning. It was a slow start with 5 gators, 3 keepers,3 cats and a couple of gills by 11:00. Then we started drifting when the wind picked up a little with 17 gators, 5 keepers,2 gills,1 cat and 1 keeper crappie by 1:30, twice we had 3 gators flopping in the boat at the same time and Steve had #4 the first time and it popped off. I had told my wife that I would only fish till 11-12:00 so I was very late and in the doghouse. Some people don't understand that when the fish are biting it's hard to stop. Water temp was 76, winds east and rain. May not make it back out for a bit as I have to much to take care of at home.


----------



## Tin Guppy

I forgot to add all the fish were got on orange and purple jig heads and 1/2 a crawler or leach.


----------



## Travis Gray

Intimidator said:


> Beach area...outside/lakeside Marina....far south end between whisky island and tower or whisky island and the beach....overlook cove on the west bank all the way down to the emergency spillway. The water temp has them in the "mood for love", which also gives them an appetite and a need for a cigarette!


Lol thanks Intimidator. I will be sure to grab a sandwich and a pack of reds on my way tonight!


----------



## Travis Gray

Intimidator said:


> Beach area...outside/lakeside Marina....far south end between whisky island and tower or whisky island and the beach....overlook cove on the west bank all the way down to the emergency spillway. The water temp has them in the "mood for love", which also gives them an appetite and a need for a cigarette!


Lol thanks Intimidator. I will be sure to grab a sandwich and a pack of reds on my way tonight!


----------



## BigAl1765

back to work!! finally so its back to 4pm to 1am 5 days a week so if anyone needs a fishing partner at 1am up to 6 or 7 am hit me up lol I see a lot of night fishing in my future


----------



## BigAl1765

me and Hannah just got back from a trip to cj without a single bite anyone know of a place they are biting from shore?


----------



## Travis Gray

BigAl1765 said:


> me and Hannah just got back from a trip to cj without a single bite anyone know of a place they are biting from shore?


I've had luck with catfish the last two nights on the rocks directly across from the fuel pumps at the marina. The cats are loving my chicken livers.


----------



## ssouthard

Morning all, woke up to find a 2 acre lake in my yard. Thought the frog gods blessed me with my own fishing hole, two hours later the water disappeared..... Are we scheduled for rain today? Might have to babysit the sump pump.... Springfield Ohio


----------



## Intimidator

Channel 7 said we only got 2 inches out by Ramar....I emptied both rain gauges last night after I filled the bird baths.
After both over-flowed about 7:45...this second pic shows what more we received....sure looks like over 6 inches to me!....Both of my 1hp sumps are running!




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuckIfan09

Just some pictures of the fish Tin Guppy and I caught in the rainy Saturday morning til mid afternoon. Sorry Rusty, I should have had your back and said let's call it for the day at noon. I figure you may be keeping that doghouse warm for at least a couple of weeks. With that said, the fishing was awesome and had a great time while it lasted. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

BuckIfan09 said:


> View attachment 78749
> View attachment 78750
> View attachment 78751
> View attachment 78752
> 
> 
> Just some pictures of the fish Tin Guppy and I caught in the rainy Saturday morning til mid afternoon. Sorry Rusty, I should have had your back and said let's call it for the day at noon. I figure you may be keeping that doghouse warm for at least a couple of weeks. With that said, the fishing was awesome and had a great time while it lasted.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Congrats Steve...you and Rusty had a VERY nice day...nice mess of fish. And he wasn't leaving while the Gators were biting!lol
Did you check belly contents?


----------



## Tin Guppy

Intimidator said:


> Congrats Steve...you and Rusty had a VERY nice day...nice mess of fish. And he wasn't leaving while the Gators were biting!lol
> Did you check belly contents?


Brent I checked the ones that I kept and they were empty, I could not find anything in their stomachs so they were hungry.


----------



## BuckIfan09

Same here, they seemed to be empty. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

FOR THOSE INTERESTED IN HELPING TO TEACH KIDS HOW TO FISH...
The kids fishing clinic will be this Friday, July 12th, from 7pm until 8:30pm at the Marina.
If you can help be at the Restaurant at 6:30pm...you can also call Heather at 937-206-1188 for more info or to see if she needs anything else!


----------



## socdad

Started and finished the day in a light rain, put the boat in the water at 7:00 and finished at 2:00. Water temp between 76  78 deg with a nice SW wind to drift  Caught 14 walleye in 9 to 11 feet of water using worm harness (gold blade w/ orange beads); four keepers (16 to 20).


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> Started and finished the day in a light rain, put the boat in the water at 7:00 and finished at 2:00. Water temp between 76  78 deg with a nice SW wind to drift  Caught 14 walleye in 9 to 11 feet of water using worm harness (gold blade w/ orange beads); four keepers (16 to 20).


Very nice Jeff....Congrats on the mess...looks like some good eatin'!


----------



## linebacker43

Socdad, if you don't mind me asking how were you running your harnesses? Bottom bouncers, inline weight??? Me and a buddy are heading there Friday morning and I have a few doz crawlers left from my trip to Wisconsin and we were gonna try running some out of his new boat. Just trying to get some advice  Those are some beautiful fish by the way! Congrats and Thanks!

Linebacker43


----------



## socdad

I thread a 1/8 oz egg sinker on the main line then tie a ball bearing swivel with a snap. I use a small split shot to keep the egg sinker from sliding down the line when I cast. Attach the leader loop of the worm harness to the snap. I use this setup when drifting, or casting.


----------



## linebacker43

Gotcha! Thanks for the tip! Gonna go pick up a few more harnesses before we head out, went through about half my arsenal while up north getting caught on stumps drifting. Just another excuse to by more stuff I probably don't need  Thanks again!

Linebacker43


----------



## Travis Gray

Hey guys! Now I know I've seen much bigger, but this is by far the biggest fish I've ever caught. Caught this lovely cat around 10pm on chicken livers. He put up one hell of a fight and tried to swallow my whole arm when I held him. Unfortunately, I did not have my measuring tape with me, but he was right around 3ft., maybe a little less. It was a good night! (Sorry the pics are sideways..couldn't figure out how to fix that)


----------



## Travis Gray

Here's another pic, again sideways.


----------



## Intimidator

Travis Gray said:


> Here's another pic, again sideways.
> 
> View attachment 78862


Well, I guess you have been able to find the Kitties at CJ...Congrats!
And also Congrats on a PB fish!


----------



## Intimidator

Don't forget.....


Intimidator said:


> FOR THOSE INTERESTED IN HELPING TO TEACH KIDS HOW TO FISH...
> The kids fishing clinic will be this Friday, July 12th, from 7pm until 8:30pm at the Marina.
> If you can help be at the Restaurant at 6:30pm...you can also call Heather at 937-206-1188 for more info or to see if she needs anything else!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Travis Gray said:


> Here's another pic, again sideways.
> 
> View attachment 78862


Nice channel. Looks like a male in spawning color... I'd guess around 5-6lbs I hit the creek last night for a couple hours, water was muddy just didn't have enough flow. I managed 2 cats, one was around 2lbs and the other was just shy of 7lb. Fish were there we just need more moving water. 

I was the only person fishing down there until a dude wading came down. This was your typical paylake fisherman trying to get into the action. Boy did he think he was something, yelling across the creek trying to tell me how to fish for these cats... I watched him as he proceeded to cast 1... 2... 3... rods out. I though about saying something but I knew it was a losing battle. Thunder started rolling in and rain came with it, I packed it up and headed home.


----------



## Travis Gray

Thanks guys! It was a lot of fun. Now, time to find a bigger one!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Nice channel. Looks like a male in spawning color... I'd guess around 5-6lbs I hit the creek last night for a couple hours, water was muddy just didn't have enough flow. I managed 2 cats, one was around 2lbs and the other was just shy of 7lb. Fish were there we just need more moving water.
> 
> I was the only person fishing down there until a dude wading came down. This was your typical paylake fisherman trying to get into the action. Boy did he think he was something, yelling across the creek trying to tell me how to fish for these cats... I watched him as he proceeded to cast 1... 2... 3... rods out. I though about saying something but I knew it was a losing battle. Thunder started rolling in and rain came with it, I packed it up and headed home.


Should be plenty of moving water....we had almost another inch yesterday and 1.5 more inches today after the storms. I have water standing in areas that I have never seen before...and I've lived here since 97. We've had over 10 inches of rain in July.....I would venture to say the water tables around here are full again!

CJ should be flushed, with a fresh supply of nutrients for the plankton, shad, and fry...this should really boost the beginning of the food chain!
Dale and I went out for a Crabby Pattie last night and the Marina and MBR are FULL of 1/2" and 1" shad fry schools....let the gorging begin


----------



## Bossman302

Hello all! I am back in ohio, and was wondering how the bite was over at CJ? I have to prove to myself that CJ holds channel cats that are 15 lb's+ lmao.


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> Hello all! I am back in ohio, and was wondering how the bite was over at CJ? I have to prove to myself that CJ holds channel cats that are 15 lb's+ lmao.


Prime cat time for you...Good luck...and eat a few for me!!!
Here kitty kitty!


----------



## Bossman302

sounds like fun to me! see you all out there! where are they biting at?


----------



## Doctor

Planning on fishing CJ brown for cats on Sunday Morning, anybody want to join me, I have bait and all the equipment all you have to do is show up, I'll post a time later...............Doc


----------



## Thommes

Intimidator said:


> Not to my knowledge....and the "Horse's Mouth" was at the Meet and Greet...she would have said something if it was true. The ODNR and State are low on funds and are not putting cover in lakes. That's why we are doing it....but not cat cover!


Well bummer... The guys at the marina bait store had pretty good details of what the cast cave was going to be like. So if that isn't true... Are there flatheads in cj brown?


----------



## Thommes

Doctor said:


> Planning on fishing CJ brown for cats on Sunday Morning, anybody want to join me, I have bait and all the equipment all you have to do is show up, I'll post a time later...............Doc


I'd love to go but can't this week. Been wanting to meet you and learn some stuff. Going out in a couple hours though.


----------



## Thommes

Intimidator said:


> Long time....yep, take a odnr map and copy from Lowell's location.
> Have you been out yet?...doing any good?
> .


Yep been out most weekends. still haven't caught anything larger than a5 lb cat though. Renting a cabin end of next week and weekend. Going to try late night and see if that helps.

I have the map from the marina.. Just not sure where that old road bed is so I thought a marked map might help.

Having a good season?


----------



## Intimidator

Thommes said:


> Well bummer... The guys at the marina bait store had pretty good details of what the cast cave was going to be like. So if that isn't true... Are there flatheads in cj brown?


Unless the guys in the bait shop are planning to help....and they haven't said anything to me...then they are passing along bad info....the ODNR HAS NO PLANS FOR PUTTING COVER IN ANY LAKE.
Now, if you want to help or someone else wants to add cat cover...you are more than welcome to join and help improve your fishery.

As a matter of fact, Mike in the baitshop, does not agree with us putting cover in because he thinks we are "taking Union jobs" by doing the drops. I'm sorry he feels that way but he needs to understand that the State is spending all our money on social programs and putting cover in a lake for fish is not a vary high priority in this society! So WE, the fishermen must take care of our home lakes or they will never improve to the point of where we all want them!


----------



## Intimidator

Thommes said:


> Yep been out most weekends. still haven't caught anything larger than a5 lb cat though. Renting a cabin end of next week and weekend. Going to try late night and see if that helps.
> 
> I have the map from the marina.. Just not sure where that old road bed is so I thought a marked map might help.
> 
> Having a good season?


I pm you my number and I'll come out and go over the map with you!
My year has sucked since the spawns...Dale has not wanted to fish and I'm having to keep him busy!


----------



## Salmonid

Good Luck Doc, I had an open seat for today and finally got Dave O to hit the Ohio at Tanners today, bad choice, 6 rods out for over 8 hrs and managed 2 bites total, 1- 8lb flattie and hard work finding much bait....should of fished a lake today, LOL
Looking forward to your report!
Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Planning on fishing CJ brown for cats on Sunday Morning, anybody want to join me, I have bait and all the equipment all you have to do is show up, I'll post a time later...............Doc


I'll be a passenger on the Aircraft carrier....Dale is staying with a buddy and I'm wanting to see the North end of "town"!
Anyone else is welcome...I don't take up much space on that BIG boat.


----------



## Doctor

Brent,
I'll call you in the morning when I get up should be around 7am........Doc


----------



## chuck71

I wish I could have taken you up on that Doc! Maybe next time.


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> As a matter of fact, Mike in the baitshop, does not agree with us putting cover in because he thinks we are "taking Union jobs" by doing the drops. I'm sorry he feels that way but he needs to understand that the State is spending all our money on social programs and putting cover in a lake for fish is not a vary high priority in this society! So WE, the fishermen must take care of our home lakes or they will never improve to the point of where we all want them!


This mindset blows my mind... He would rather way on a union job to NOT get it done, than to have it done for free?? AMAZING!


----------



## Intimidator

You Cat guys do not know what you are missing by not taking advantage of the knowledge this Man can share....it was well worth my time just riding with him, asking questions, and watching him work.
I also found out why his methods work so well on Crappie and Walleye also.
For those of you who think nothing can be learned from a cat fisherman....the technique and tackle are the same (except heavier) for trolling for Walleye etc...except for the shad heads which still amaze me. He also has a few tricks to his tackle rigging which I never thought of.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bossman302

man, wish i would have seen that earlier lol... maybe next time i guess.


----------



## Intimidator

Mid Ohio Saugeye Tourney...see, CJ had a few Nice Fish!
This tourney series did not promote C&R....very sad...if these guys want to be Pros then they need to treat the fishery like Pro's. Guess they could learn a few things from the Southwestern Gator Series!







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleyejigger

Intimidator said:


> Mid Ohio Saugeye Tourney...see, CJ had a few Nice Fish!
> This tourney series did not promote C&R....very sad...if these guys want to be Pros then they need to treat the fishery like Pro's. Guess they could learn a few things from the Southwestern Gator Seri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I see no differenc in us keeping fish for a club fish fry and the cj wolf pack keeping the walleye this is the first time we have took fish from the lake inless they not going to make it


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> I see no differenc in us keeping fish for a club fish fry and the cj wolf pack keeping the walleye this is the first time we have took fish from the lake inless they not going to make it


Sorry Corbin...Big difference!
If the "club" came out and caught fish for a fish fry no big deal...but as a paying event, rules of professionalism should always apply. If every tourney decided that the "club" needed to have a fish fry just so they could disregard rules for guest lakes, it would do more harm to the fishery than a group of misfits who actually spend their time, hardwork, and money, to give back for what they take...AND, make things better for everyone else!
You're trying to compare "Professionals"... MOST, that have top of the line electronics and equipment, to mostly bank fishermen and people who fish from boat for fun and enjoyment on limited household time and budgets. As you have figured out recently, it sometimes can be heavily weighted in the Professionals favor with advanced equipment, techniques, etc.
A Professional Series that holds Touring Tourneys are "guests" at every lake they visit...they are supposed to treat the fisheries with respect and leave no "foot-print" or cause no harm.
With a premium placed on big fish only, multiple tourneys, and multiple teams...a lake can lose a large amount of its largest fish, if everyone cared so little.
Maybe they would like to come help with the drop...they could use their knowledge and ideas to help improve the Gator fishery!!


----------



## easytobeme03

my personal two cents here,,,, if a tourney is being held then it is for sport as well as profit,,, i BELIEVE tournaments should be LIVE weigh in only and catch and release THAT in my opinion is the SPORT of it ,

On side note if a club wishes to catch fish for a fish fry then they should do it on their personal time and not while they have something more to benefit from than the fish itself for their function..... Again just my PERSONAL opinion


----------



## jcouch6113

New to this site, sorry if i'm interfering , trying to figure out were the best areas at CJ too bank fish for walleyes, as I don't have access to a boat!
Any clues would be greatly appreciated ! An once again I apologize if I interfered in your conversation. !

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

jcouch6113 said:


> New to this site, sorry if i'm interfering , trying to figure out were the best areas at CJ too bank fish for walleyes, as I don't have access to a boat!
> Any clues would be greatly appreciated ! An once again I apologize if I interfered in your conversation. !
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Welcome....just "Friends" having differing opinions...and you know about opinions!

Lowell has given you some key areas...stay away from the Dam outflow creek if you plan on eating the fish because of the Blue/Green algae and the stench!
CJ has several areas for Gator hunting from shore but "timing is everything"! Most of the coves and areas of shoreline rip-rap offer shallow feeding flats that Gators use when the sun goes down, at night, or on cloudy days!
We are finding that the CJ Gators are expanding on their normal traits and are doing things that are not "typical" to their species.
Normally with water temps in the 80's you would "Expect" them to be suspended on the bottom in the deep water humps. In some cases this is true, but Big Fish are being caught in LM Bass areas in 3 foot of water at high noon and warm water shallow areas in the shade...the Big fish yesterday was also caught near a normal Bank fishing area in the afternoon???
The Gators of CJ are using the entire lake to feed, which is good....you can catch fish in the normal areas, and from areas most don't think Gators should be. Bank fishing for them involves timing and COVERING water!
Good Fishing!


----------



## Doctor

Intimidator said:


> You Cat guys do not know what you are missing by not taking advantage of the knowledge this Man can share....it was well worth my time just riding with him, asking questions, and watching him work.
> I also found out why his methods work so well on Crappie and Walleye also.
> For those of you who think nothing can be learned from a cat fisherman....the technique and tackle are the same (except heavier) for trolling for Walleye etc...except for the shad heads which still amaze me. He also has a few tricks to his tackle rigging which I never thought of.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks Brent had a great time on the boat with you today, if the traffic hadn't got so bad we could have stayed later, but we had a good time, caught a few cats and exchanged a lot of information.........Doc


----------



## jcouch6113

Thank you for the feed back, greatly appreciated, looking forward to trying too latch onto some gators! Happy Fishing! Hope too meet new friends & sportsman! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead King 06

Well I will be able to take a breath and get back to fishing before long. Moving sucks, but at least we have our own place now... and I'm closer to the lake now

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Well I will be able to take a breath and get back to fishing before long. Moving sucks, but at least we have our own place now... and I'm closer to the lake now
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Congrats Buddy!
I happy for you and your family...I am envious that you are even closer...I thought 12 minutes was good!


----------



## Intimidator

So how's everyones cover projects coming??
My crates are done and I'll be getting the final supplies for the "Bucket Trees" hopefully this weekend!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Congrats Buddy!
> I happy for you and your family...I am envious that you are even closer...I thought 12 minutes was good!


I can have the boat on the water and headed to fish in 12 mintues or less from the house now  looks like the cats of CJ better watch their backs LOL


----------



## socdad

We gave CJ a try this morning, put the boat in the water at 6:30 and stayed until noon, not many boats out today. Surface water temp was 80 deg when we got started. We caught a mixed bag of blue gill, cats, crappie and walleye (8 with two 17 keepers in the cooler). The big catch of the day belonged to my brother. I was using two rods  crawler harness & jig / Keitech when I got a bite on both  put one rod in a rod holder, landed the first fish, reached for the second as it pulled out of the rod holder. CRAP! A new reel gone!! Quickly tossed a marker and tried fishing for the rod. My brother snagged my line on his crawler harness  I pulled up the rod & reel, and then reeled in a 10" cat fish!


----------



## Thatsalimit

I would like to start by saying that no one in this club is a pro fishermen. We all have real jobs that require us to get up and go to work 6-7 days a week like everyone else.I am a little offended by your resentment towards those of us that have the funds available, and choose to purchase a nice boat, updated electronics, and a boat full of tackle that we use to pursue our passion.I John Stalling, as the tournament director, made the decision to make this a kill tournament, and I stand by this decision. The water temperatues on Sunday varied between 76 and 79 degrees. We took every precaution to keep these fish as healthy as possible. Snap weighting them in the livewell, adding ice bottles to cool the water, and running our recirculating pumps all day long. How many posts would I be replying to if 20-30 walleye were floating Monday morning?Some people are still going to be upset that we kept these fish to be eaten at a later date, and they are entitled to their opinions. We are not a bunch of meat hunters that keep every eye we catch and stuff our freezers full of fish and then brag to the rest of OGF just how great we are. Our club catches and releases thousands of walleye and saugeye each year in hopes of catching them on tournament days. I would be more than happy to discuss further at your convenience. Thanks

John Stalling
937-407-1398


----------



## spfldbassguy

Extreme heat doesn't seem to deter B.A.S.S. from making their tournys in the deep south & everywhere else C & R. I know it's a different species but still deals with possible fish casualties in the heat. Sounds like an excuse to be lazy and not do everything possible for the fish and the fishery. All tournys involving money SHOULD be C & R imho. 

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wormdunker69

Serisously, since November of 2008 people have been asking about water temperature, doesn't anyone know to call the marina for it? Just curious.


----------



## Intimidator

Thatsalimit said:


> I would like to start by saying that no one in this club is a pro fishermen. We all have real jobs that require us to get up and go to work 6-7 days a week like everyone else.I am a little offended by your resentment towards those of us that have the funds available, and choose to purchase a nice boat, updated electronics, and a boat full of tackle that we use to pursue our passion.I John Stalling, as the tournament director, made the decision to make this a kill tournament, and I stand by this decision. The water temperatues on Sunday varied between 76 and 79 degrees. We took every precaution to keep these fish as healthy as possible. Snap weighting them in the livewell, adding ice bottles to cool the water, and running our recirculating pumps all day long. How many posts would I be replying to if 20-30 walleye were floating Monday morning?Some people are still going to be upset that we kept these fish to be eaten at a later date, and they are entitled to their opinions. We are not a bunch of meat hunters that keep every eye we catch and stuff our freezers full of fish and then brag to the rest of OGF just how great we are. Our club catches and releases thousands of walleye and saugeye each year in hopes of catching them on tournament days. I would be more than happy to discuss further at your convenience. Thanks
> 
> John Stalling
> 937-407-1398


John
The Tourney 2 weeks ago had their weigh-in tent right by the steel wall ramp...the guys brought the fish out of the live wells, weighed them, and released them over the side. 
The guy running this tourney had an oxygenator in his livewell and put a walleye that was struggling in it for almost an hour afterwards....then released it. He does this whenever needed to give the fish the best chances of survival possible. He goes "above and beyond" for the fisheries they visit.

This was a "kill" tourney as the first boat rolled in...they stated they were keeping the fish and talked about this as they were going to get the tow vehicles to load up. I also voiced a concern during the last tourney because 2 guys broke that tourneys rules by keeping their fish and the director was not happy with them. 
The Gators you weighed were very much alive on the scale...part of a "pay" tourney fisherman's job is to do whatever to keep the fish alive for release...or be fined!

You have a payout for placing on overall weight and big fish...you are considered "Professionals"....it would be an amateur event if no money was accepted by the fishermen. Actually, it borders on gambling, if you want to get picky!

And I feel no resentment towards you or your club members for spending YOUR hard earned money how you see fit....someone tried to compare me, as a bank fisherman, to your members and I just brought up how things were not even close to be comparable and the advantages that someone has, who gets paid for fishing. You spend that money to maximize your chances of getting paid....I now fish for fun and a meal...plus I know the lake and can spend my money on other things.

I hope you understand that this lake is very special to MANY of us in Springfield and others who call her "home"! We try to take care of her the best we can....sometimes our feathers get ruffled when we think she's been treated poorly....normally we think that other fishermen should understand the feelings we have for her...and especially other Gator hunters that know the State has cut the number of fingerlings lakes get, by more than half, from "The Glory Days" and that the survival rates have not increased. 
Several of us have fished for money... and we did, Everything Possible, to take care of the fish of the places we visited. We know it is not right to hold a paying event and keep the largest fish the lake has to offer...how many tournaments could CJ sustain like that?
If a fish is dead or is mortally wounded, then I have no issue with someone keeping it....if you want to fish CJ and keep fish on your own time, I have no problem with that either. 
But "Kill" "Paying" tournaments "leave a bad taste in Alot of people's mouths"! Kinda like spitting in local fishermen's faces!
No continued hard feelings!
Good Fishing!
Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Watched the 5 o'clock news and really "no chance" of rain...about 6, the sky opened and we got 3/4ths of an inch in about 30 minutes. Saved me from watering the tomatoes and potted plants! 







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> John
> The Tourney 2 weeks ago had their weigh-in tent right by the steel wall ramp...the guys brought the fish out of the live wells, weighed them, and released them over the side.
> The guy running this tourney had an oxygenator in his livewell and put a walleye that was struggling in it for almost an hour afterwards....then released it. He does this whenever needed to give the fish the best chances of survival possible. He goes "above and beyond" for the fisheries they visit.
> 
> This was a "kill" tourney as the first boat rolled in...they stated they were keeping the fish and talked about this as they were going to get the tow vehicles to load up. I also voiced a concern during the last tourney because 2 guys broke that tourneys rules by keeping their fish and the director was not happy with them.
> 
> You have a payout for placing on overall weight and big fish...you are considered "Professionals"....it would be an amateur event if no money was accepted by the fishermen. Actually, it borders on gambling, if you want to get picky!
> 
> And I feel no resentment towards you or your club members for spending YOUR hard earned money how you see fit....someone tried to compare me, as a bank fisherman, to your members and I just brought up how things were not even close to be comparable and the advantages that someone has, who gets paid for fishing. You spend that money to maximize your chances of getting paid....I now fish for fun and a meal...plus I know the lake and can spend my money on other things.
> 
> I hope you understand that this lake is very special to MANY of us in Springfield and others who call her "home"! We try to take care of her the best we can....sometimes our feathers get ruffled when we think she's been treated poorly....normally we think that other fishermen should understand the feelings we have for her...and especially other Gator hunters that know the State has cut the number of fingerlings lakes get, by more than half, from "The Glory Days" and that the survival rates have not increased.
> Several of us have fished for money... and we did, Everything Possible, to take care of the fish of the places we visited. We know it is not right to hold a paying event and keep the largest fish the lake has to offer...how many tournaments could CJ sustain like that?
> If a fish is dead or is mortally wounded, then I have no issue with someone keeping it....if you want to fish CJ and keep fish on your own time, I have no problem with that either.
> But "Kill" "Paying" tournaments "leave a bad taste in Alot of people's mouths"! Kinda like spitting in local fishermen's faces!
> No continued hard feelings!
> Good Fishing!
> Brent


Very well stated my friend, well stated.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cjbrown

spfldbassguy said:


> Extreme heat doesn't seem to deter B.A.S.S. from making their tournys in the deep south & everywhere else C & R. I know it's a different species but still deals with possible fish casualties in the heat. Sounds like an excuse to be lazy and not do everything possible for the fish and the fishery. All tournys involving money SHOULD be C & R imho.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Better head up to Erie and protest the next tourney then.


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Watched the 5 o'clock news and really "no chance" of rain...about 6, the sky opened and we got 3/4ths of an inch in about 30 minutes. Saved me from watering the tomatoes and potted plants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Strange how you can get almost and inch in Springfield while over on the Cedarville area we didn't have a single drop of rain, nice car by the way


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

cjbrown said:


> Better head up to Erie and protest the next tourney then.


Come-on Gary....everyone knows Erie has a "never ending, unlimited supply" of Gators! 
I just will never understand why they have creel limits etc...heck, everyone including the commercial fishermen should have the right to take as many as they want. Fishermen could never strip Erie!


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Strange how you can get almost and inch in Springfield while over on the Cedarville area we didn't have a single drop of rain, nice car by the way
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm just up the road off of 72. About 3 miles S. Of 70.
Thanks.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Anyone that wants atleast 10 combos & all my tackle can have it, I AM DONE FISHING!!!!!!!! Tried to go out and see if I could locate "the inner peace" that fishing used to bring me, instead all I found was more frustration and anger. If I cant have joy in going fishing them why bother going at all right, hence the give away. 

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bossman302

Welp, i fished around in the marina for bluegill tonight from 7 to 11, had a lot of fun getting those little guys lol, they seem to love fishing flys. If anyone is out and about around the marina, i lost a Hula Popper that i would love to get back if someone finds it lol, black on top and silver on bottom.

I sent you a PM SpfldBassguy.


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> I'm just up the road off of 72. About 3 miles S. Of 70.
> Thanks.


I live near Pitchen... Not a drop. I did however drive through it on the way home=not fun


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> I live near Pitchen... Not a drop. I did however drive through it on the way home=not fun


My little Sis lives IN Pitchen!


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Anyone that wants atleast 10 combos & all my tackle can have it, I AM DONE FISHING!!!!!!!! Tried to go out and see if I could locate "the inner peace" that fishing used to bring me, instead all I found was more frustration and anger. If I cant have joy in going fishing them why bother going at all right, hence the give away.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



First, you need to get over the 'yak theft...fishing had nothing to do with it, that was a couple losers who stole your joy and you continue to allow them to do it!

You need to take Aaron out and learn to enjoy fishing with him....period...watch his joy!

If you have that much Anger and Frustration, it is not cause by fishing, you need to sit down and deal with the cause!
This was the same way I was when I gave up fishing...but it was the "Tourney trail" and the people associated with all the Bad that made me give up...I ALLOWED THEM TO TAKE MY JOY! 
When I dealt with MY issues and fished with Dale...I WAS BACK!
The only problem is, that now, I can't seem to get out enough!!!

"FAIR FOOD" is also therapy, and will also help...I'll see you out there this weekend!lol


----------



## fished-out

Got that right. Went to the Warren County fair with 5 granddaughters last night and dropped $60 in 90 minutes (they got in free too--all under 9). But it sure did brighten my day!!

As to the theft--don't let those numbnuts win twice--once by the theft, and once by stealing something you love to do.


----------



## spfldbassguy

There's been a steady stream of crap piled on me since May. The yak is just part of it, the rest I'd rather not talk on the internet about. Until I find the reason why all this crap has happened nothing will change. Everything happens for a reason but at the current time I'm failing to see the silver lining.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Bossman302 said:


> Welp, i fished around in the marina for bluegill tonight from 7 to 11, had a lot of fun getting those little guys lol, they seem to love fishing flys. If anyone is out and about around the marina, i lost a Hula Popper that i would love to get back if someone finds it lol, black on top and silver on bottom.
> 
> I sent you a PM SpfldBassguy.


I'll get with you when my head's a tad bit more clear.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Dumped a bucket of water on a clematis that was not doing well...and I painfully found out why!
These things built a hidden nest in the mulch...I got stung at least 10 times in the legs....these things hit me harder than the big green hornets last year. My legs went numb and it took awhile to regain muscle control. Then they throbbed for almost an hour....Dang things hurt me good!
Took benadryl and put some natural meds on....feeling better now!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead King 06

You think those are bad, you need to deal with sand hornets/cicada killers... when they hit you, feels like a baseball just got line drived right into you. Specialists says they are not aggressive, but I have scars to tell differently.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> There's been a steady stream of crap piled on me since May. The yak is just part of it, the rest I'd rather not talk on the internet about. Until I find the reason why all this crap has happened nothing will change. Everything happens for a reason but at the current time I'm failing to see the silver lining.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Dude..plain and simple....that's life!
I know that's not what anyone wants to hear but stuff happens and normally in bunches.
Just look at me...all the crap I've been through since last Feb...savings gone, lawyer fees, refinancing, half of retirement gone, medical bills, etc.....What keeps me going....I am responsible for an 11 year old son, who needs me. Right now he's the only thing that matters...he needs to see a strong dad, who can roll with the punches, get up, dust yourself off, and get back to life. Is it tough...heck yes...toughest thing I've ever done...but he needs to see how a dedicated man and father acts. SO DOES Aaron!
You guys were there for me...I'm just a phone call away!
Good fishing!
Your friend


----------



## BuckIfan09

The funny thing is you don't see the silver lining when your going through the crap, its not until you reach the end of the tunnel that you see the proverbial "light". You'll either give in and quit fishing and be defeated and so on and so forth....or take a moment whether it is from fishing or other hobbies, and right the ship so to speak and focus all your effort into doing what you can change and not worrying about those things you can't. Find confidence in a trustworthy friend and you never know, maybe that connection will open doors that will help you in whatever it is that your going through.

Be encouraged that there are enough guys on OGF that care about your well being and are listening and supporting you.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ghurlag

spfldbassguy said:


> There's been a steady stream of crap piled on me since May. The yak is just part of it, the rest I'd rather not talk on the internet about. Until I find the reason why all this crap has happened nothing will change. Everything happens for a reason but at the current time I'm failing to see the silver lining.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Dude, I can't tell you how much I understand what you are feeling. I may not know your reasons specifically, bit I do know you aren't alone. Don't give up fishing altogether. Take a break if you need to, but don't give it up.

Every man is battling an inner demon, a wound, if you will. We each feel we are alone and no one feels the way we do, bit you know what? We are NOT alone. Every man has it. Some live with it, even fewer overcome it. Don't let ot defeat you. I wish I could do more to help, but hopefully my words can have a positive impact

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bossman302

spfldbassguy said:


> I'll get with you when my head's a tad bit more clear.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


ok  These guys on here are awesome, a wealth of knowledge about a sport we all love, but from what im seeing, they are also there for you when need a pick me up. A support line, the voice of reason! Maybe hearing what some of these guys are saying will help you find that light at the end of the tunnel?

I'm going to go out again today and catch some more gills around the marina, and then catfish tonight! Should I fish for catfish near the breaker walls around the marina or should I try the boat launch?


----------



## Flathead King 06

Bossman302 said:


> ok
> 
> I'm going to go out again today and catch some more gills around the marina, and then catfish tonight! Should I fish for catfish near the breaker walls around the marina or should I try the boat launch?


I'll get with you after work... I can't fish tonight but have some info for you... also the breaker walls would be better... especially with fresh cutbait, chubs, raw shrimp or livers.


----------



## Bossman302

Flathead King 06 said:


> I'll get with you after work... I can't fish tonight but have some info for you... also the breaker walls would be better... especially with fresh cutbait, chubs, raw shrimp or livers.


Sweet, thanks bro, I gave you my new number, dont know if you got it or not lol, but ill be using cut bluegill.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> You think those are bad, you need to deal with sand hornets/cicada killers... when they hit you, feels like a baseball just got line drived right into you. Specialists says they are not aggressive, but I have scars to tell differently.


If those things hurt you....they would kill me!
I have them beside the driveway....big holes...seen them several times and watched one drag a locust/cicada down. Never knew they'd hit though....I'll stay away from them!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Flathead king, look up "giant Japanese hornet"...or "bullet ant" or the dinky little ole "mad tom"; none are normally "lethal", but as far as WISHING you would just go ahead and die to end the AGONY...each of them "critters" WILL `change your mind` like RIGHT NOW !


Whatever kind of stingers those things were, a couple of them must have hit bones in my toes and ankles and knee, becauze 3 of my toes, my right ankle, and my left knee are still throbbing after 2+ hours. Dang things!


----------



## BigAl1765

me and Hannah were thinking about going tonight as well when it cooled off a bit.. just got done with a 8 day stretch of work now its time to relax and enjoy this heat instead of hating it lol


----------



## jcouch6113

Can you seine them in local stream's & rivers? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bossman302

Skunked out tonight, lots of activity, but couldnt get any hits on the fly like yesterday lol. Met up with BigAl and talked for a while, It was great meeting you guys! Maybe we can get out and do some night fishing again soon.


----------



## spfldbassguy

What I and alot of others need to remember nowadays.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Figured since I seem to have some insomnia going on tonight I'd toss a few things out there. Don't hate me for temporarily hijacking the thread guys.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Would you want to be in the backseat, me either lol.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

An original drawing I did a few years back. Should've copywrited or trademarked it. Could probably sell millions of that pic lol.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Airborne: Death from above!

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Favorite super hero of all time.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> An original drawing I did a few years back. Should've copywrited or trademarked it. Could probably sell millions of that pic lol.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That pretty much speaks for us all!

One thing you need to know as my friend...the times we have fished together are some of the most cherished times that I will ever remember.... 
When I left the lake and headed back home I always had a smile on my face, no matter how my day started. 
CATCHING FISH WAS NEVER A GOAL, AND I NEVER CARED ABOUT THAT...I enjoyed the friendship and brotherhood AND THE LAUGHTER! IT WAS THERAPY! We laughed our butts off at everything. Remember the glasses, the catapult, ALUM, the swims, the lost fish, night fishing, the car caravans, your first Gator, sacrifices to Mother CJ, Mountain Goating, the hikes, and Dale's rules of fishing! AND WE CAUGHT FISH! I miss those times with you and the rest of the gang more than anything!
My turmoil has ended, I'm happier now than I have been since Dale was born! I hope you can find peace and the joy and laughter can come back!

The only other thing that I can go back to, is that you have a young boy....YOU, ARE RESPONSIBLE for him, he will see how you handle adversity, he will see if you get back up or quit, he will see how strong you are, and "how much fight is in that dog"! He is watching and learning HOW TO BE LIKE YOU every day! 
That's what kept me going...I KNEW DALE WAS WATCHING AND I WANTED HIM TO GROW UP AND BE PROUD OF ME! "I AM MY FATHER'S SON!"


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> BTW, did Dale ever put "Dale`s Fishing Rules" in print? I`d LOVE to look at that !


Ask anyone who's fished with him....they changed to suit his needs....that's why they were so funny.


----------



## fisherFL

I put in a order on tackle warehouse for some more keitechs, got some crystal shad easy shiners, fat 2.8 inch in solid black ( really want to try these out at night time because I've heard black can be good) and a pack pack of black shad regular impacts. Looks like I've caught the keitech bug


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downtime8763

Fished off and on Monday through Wednesday this week on CJ the water temp got up to 89. We didn't get skunked but I feel until the temp drops night fishing might be the best thing to do. We used Kietech and live bate and the winner was ---------Kietech again !!
With only two keeper size crappie and the only eye was a dink it was a good time with my son and neighbors who showed up to camp as well. Brent it was good to see you,you and Dale should have stopped in for something to drink and shot the breeze.


----------



## Bossman302

Im going to have to try out these Keitech's, Which ones do yall prefer to use?


----------



## Flathead King 06

Bossman302 said:


> Im going to have to try out these Keitech's, Which ones do yall prefer to use?


I prefer the easy shiners, I feel they have a more realistic profile to them and love the action. I have also used the swing impact and the fats, and still prefer the easy shiner. Talk to Brent!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> I prefer the easy shiners, I feel they have a more realistic profile to them and love the action. I have also used the swing impact and the fats, and still prefer the easy shiner. Talk to Brent!


They all have a place and time...Swing Impacts are slender minnows, ribs hold air causing underwater disturbance along with rapid tail flutter.
Easy Shiners are a shad profile, smooth surface and gentle action.
The Swing Impact FATS are Big chunks that thump and cause all kind of commotion.

I like the regulars and Fats, then the shiners...Jeff, Pat, Jeremiah, and others like the Easy Shiners and then the others.
You have to see how they fit the type of fishing that you do.


----------



## Bossman302

so for a beginner, should go with the easy shiners first? and what colors should i use for CJ? I was thinking of getting the Easy shiner's in 3 inch Crystal Shad and the 4 inch Swing Impact in Black Shad, see how those work out and branch out into other colors.

EDIT: Should i also pick up a bottle of Mend-It Glue? I heard the Keitech's are uber soft and tear easy?


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> so for a beginner, should go with the easy shiners first? and what colors should i use for CJ? I was thinking of getting the Easy shiner's in 3 inch Crystal Shad and the 4 inch Swing Impact in Black Shad, see how those work out and branch out into other colors.
> 
> EDIT: Should i also pick up a bottle of Mend-It Glue? I heard the Keitech's are uber soft and tear easy?


Yes, to the Mend-It.
Silver Shad in 3" and Bluegill Flash in Easy Shiners.


----------



## Intimidator

Three NEW arrivals from Japan and A favorite.
Electric Smoke
Natural Shad
Shrimp Amber
and Green Pumpkin Chartreuse for Rusty.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bossman302

Intimidator said:


> Yes, to the Mend-It.
> Silver Shad in 3" and Bluegill Flash in Easy Shiners.


sounds good to me! will get some of them soon and try them out! thanks brent


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> sounds good to me! will get some of them soon and try them out! thanks brent


The Keitech's aren't that bad when it comes to durability....when you add salt and scent TO the plastic it weakens it....Kei has used different balances to get back some of the durability without losing action.
Most companies put the scent and salt ON the cheap plastic (to save them money and rip you off) which comes right off or they have to use a harder plastic to offset salt and scent which effects action.
You'll also see that even though Kei uses 2 different densities of plastics for balance in the water and action, he also uses different formulations for supple durability. AND MOST OF THE TIME THEY ARE CHEAPER THAN INFERIOR SWIMBAITS!


----------



## Intimidator

Even though I can't get out to fish, I managed to get a couple buckets done.
for those needing ideas...those are 3 inch main beam pvc. I cut 1.5 inch holes with a hole saw and drill and sanded all of them with 60 grit sandpaper so the algae will stick good and prosper. Branches are oak and apple and the 2x4's are untreated..everything has screws in the ends so they won't pull out of the cement...the chicken wire holds everything in place till it dries...I'll also tie strap everything to the main beams...JIC




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, Fritz and I were in the lane, got everything cut to size; 2 "BB"s done. Will move the rest of the blocks into the lane Tues morning weather allowing. BTW, Fritz STILL cannot get back onto OGF, supposedly because it won`t accept his Email address. Can you try seeing if there is anything one of the "Powers that BE" can help him out...he MISSES us !


I'll try Shakedown again...he sad everything was OK the last time I contacted him!


----------



## easytobeme03

Here is the Flyer MOSTLY done ,, some changes may be made. Any questions please feel free to ask and i will get them answered for you the best that i can..


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Intimidator, as much as Fritz has and continues to do for the "Friends", it`s worth it. It may take a person to person walk thru to get thru whatever "glitch" is holding him up; we as a group OWE him that much ! BTW, he would still LOVE to get you out on his boat and spend even a couple hours with you with some Keitches...it would REALLY make his day to catch even 1 decent walleye...and YOU are the "man for the job" ! It would make him extremely happy !


I pm'd Shakedown....waiting to see what he says!


----------



## Bossman302

Since we got hammered with rain early this morning, is the bite going to be put off at CJ? I was going to try and get out tonight for a while and see what was biting.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Bossman302 said:


> Since we got hammered with rain early this morning, is the bite going to be put off at CJ? I was going to try and get out tonight for a while and see what was biting.


I havent been over the creek in about a week, but if it is muddy in the least little bit catfish should be biting. 

I'll call you after I get off work today


----------



## Bossman302

ok, just shoot me a text message, dad was wanting to go out fishing with me tonight so i want to get him on some fish lol.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale made his first attractor, he designed and did all the work....it turned out nice.
Also my tomatoe plants...Dale is over 5 foot tall. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bossman302

DUDE! THOSE TOMATO PLANTS ARE MONSTERS! LOL!

Also, I got out this evening with my dad and a buddy of mine, cove near the bait shop on that little stretch of beach. Caught one 12 inch Large Mouth, and my dad caught a Channel cat which was about a pound. Fish were jumping everywhere, just not biting. Fun evening tho! Lake is like glass!


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> DUDE! THOSE TOMATO PLANTS ARE MONSTERS! LOL!
> 
> Also, I got out this evening with my dad and a buddy of mine, cove near the bait shop on that little stretch of beach. Caught one 12 inch Large Mouth, and my dad caught a Channel cat which was about a pound. Fish were jumping everywhere, just not biting. Fun evening tho! Lake is like glass!


Hey Congrats on having a good night out with your father...when you see them pounding topwater...go to alittle smaller lure...the shad are between a half inch and 1.5 inches now, as soon as you cast and the lure hits the water, start the retrieve. You can use curl tails, swimmers, rooster tails, beetle spins, etc. Every once and a while, let the lure sink down...sometimes a Monster lurks below the pack and it is picking off the injured or dying baitfish lower in the water column. Big fish will let the energetic smaller fish do all the work maiming, injuring, or killing the baitfish in those schools and then they move in to pick off the baitfish that offer the least resistance....make your lure look like a injured baitfish!

Those plants are just full of tomatoes! My parents, sisters, and neighbors are eating off 3 plants...I've been doing this for 5 years now...I think my system is perfected!LOL


----------



## OrangeRay

I've been growing tomatoes for almost 20 years and have never had plants that nice. That's a heck of a system! You should post on a garden website too. 
Thanks.


----------



## Intimidator

OrangeRay said:


> I've been growing tomatoes for almost 20 years and have never had plants that nice. That's a heck of a system! You should post on a garden website too.
> Thanks.


It's easy;
*I take the plants out after the frost...put 8lb bags of Espoma Tomatoe Fertilizer in each barrel...let it set all Winter!
*Middle to end of March, I put plants in the Barrel...bury entire plant except for the very top few leaves. The entire plant becomes a root system.
*Heat from the sun will warm the concrete, barrels, and soil...root system grows. If it frosts, it is easy to cover plant.
*Once temp hits 70 degrees the plants grow, add another bag of fert or use liquid feedings. may also need to add Lime/Calcium...I have soft water.
*Have big poles to tie them up...I made a 4 metal pole, 10 foot tall tipi/tepee/teepee structure to tie them to and hold each of them up...and you need a big ladder to pick fruit!

TOMATOES with mineral sea salt and garlic powder, go well with a nice FISH DINNER!


----------



## BuckIfan09

Jeez, Brent, I think I saw those tomato plants in that movie from the 80's...I think it was called "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes". LOL. All I can say is wow. I'm sure the tomatoes that come off those plants would go nicely with walleye filets.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

BuckIfan09 said:


> Jeez, Brent, I think I saw those tomato plants in that movie from the 80's...I think it was called "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes". LOL. All I can say is wow. I'm sure the tomatoes that come off those plants would go nicely with walleye filets.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes..yes they do!


----------



## Intimidator

My newest creation...oak and mulberry. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> DANG, Sir Intimidator ! You are getting SERIOUS about this ain`t you? Those are really the BEST of BOTH worlds ! The mulberry will last 10+ yrs, the oak will easily go 15+ and the PVC practically forever...putting these in in mass numbers might prove `productive`.


Yep... I wanted the fruit wood to kick off the cycle of life and get things started off quickly. I'm putting everything together and it should help the smaller life-forms all the way thru the predators. The plain crates that are wood filled will be shallower, then the crates with wood and the tubing next, then the big stuff! This will transform a barren area!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> 10- 20 of those will turn a largely barren mud or gravelly flat into an "oasis"; if there is a transition zone of different bottom types or even slight depth change, likely even MORE so...


I started working on an area like that last year...I finished one area and put 5 things in this area...I'll finish it this year! This area has everything except cover....now it will have that and we'll see how it develops.


----------



## Intimidator

How about some more info...been reading alot and thought I'd share.

When you hear a kitty kat croaking, the sound isn't coming from the gas bladder...the croaking sound comes from when the base of the pectoral fin sweeps forward and rubs against the bony part of the "pectoral girdle" called the cleithrum. It is a warning sound that it's trying to "stick you"!

Been doing alot of studying on BIG Trophy Gators....most BIG Gator experts agree that Walleye 27 inches and larger are cyclic feeders. They feed in a predictable systematic manner that is pretty much what I have seen.
The BIG Gators show up within minutes of the same times every day...once at both twilights before dusk and dawn...pretty much an hour before dawn and the hour after dusk....these times are when the BIG Gators have the biggest advantage of sight over their prey. This is when they binge and are the most susceptible to make a mistake.
Experts disagree on locations and most are lake specific...but most like main lake structure and feeding flats near deep water. Two other things to look for are weeds and a single LARGE boulder.
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Bossman302

Those plant's are just plain AWESOME dude, I would have never guessed planting them like that would make the whole thing into a root system.


----------



## fisherFL

Keitech swing impact is a top seller on tackle warehouse right now, I wonder how much of that is from people on this forum? I know I just ordered 3 packs 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I'm in the process of cleaning up my 2 acres of woods - removing all honey suckle. I've been burning piles of it. I am pulling them out with a tractor by the roots....with rootballs attached they look perfect for this project. I have dozens back there now from 4 ft all the way up to 10-12 ft high. I don't have time to build structure and participate in this iniative for extreme family health reasons. If you guys want me to save a large pile of these honey suckle bushes let me know. 

I also have a Mulberry maybe 20-25 foot high; as soon as I confirm with my neighbor it is coming down (it's on the property line). I can save it or I'll just burn it all at the burn pile.

I had to sell my truck and my boat to help fund the medical expenses for my family member so I have no "tools" to help any more.

Let me know - it is no inconvenience to pile it in the back for a few months, etc. Otherwise it will all get burned this summer and fall. If you guys heading the project want to pm me about it feel free.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Thinking I will be out saturday evening for a few hours to put together the "mulberry monster" I still have that mulberry sitting in the lane as whole trunks with all branches attached, unless someone has cut it into smaller pieces, I need to get these put into a couple buckets and have concrete poured over it... will stand roughly 10-12' tall once complete. May need a hand if anyone is free, keeping the tree trunks in the bucket while pouring concrete in.


----------



## Doctor

the boat is gassed up and ready for the splash down on August 10th.........Doc


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I'll burn it since it isn't good to use.


----------



## Lelbo

I read about you guys referring to fish called gators.......What are they?


----------



## Tin Guppy

Walleye because they have teeth.


----------



## fished-out

Noticed that alot of the cover being built seems to be more vertical. Just wanted to let guys know that some of the best cover I've fished tends to be horizontal, laying on or near a depth break. If you've got a small tree 10-12 feet long, try weighting both ends and keep the bigger branches on the down side intact so that parts of the tree will be 2-4' off bottom, then drop it on a slope. Not the easist thing in the world to do (pontoon boat helps matters), but results can be fantastic.


----------



## Intimidator

Lelbo said:


> I read about you guys referring to fish called gators.......What are they?


Walleye tend to be the smaller of the toothy freshwater fishes, people tend to target...=Gators
Pike/Musky are the larger of the freshwater toothy targets...=Crocs


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> Noticed that alot of the cover being built seems to be more vertical. Just wanted to let guys know that some of the best cover I've fished tends to be horizontal, laying on or near a depth break. If you've got a small tree 10-12 feet long, try weighting both ends and keep the bigger branches on the down side intact so that parts of the tree will be 2-4' off bottom, then drop it on a slope. Not the easist thing in the world to do (pontoon boat helps matters), but results can be fantastic.


Thanks Frank!
We have done alot of lay downs since this started and there are ALOT that "somehow got in during moonlight hours".....We never really concentrated on Permanent cover and seemed to always have to re-do the Christmas trees etc....we figured since we were all "getting younger" that we would try to do the permanent stuff while we were are still able to lift alittle more!
The first couple years the cover that was put in was mainly helping the baitfish, fry, etc.
Since Mother Nature blessed us with good weather and spawns the food sources are amazing...we figured we needed homes for medium sized fish to grow...once we covered alot of that we decide to do some of both.
Some of us are finishing verticals areas and some are again working on natural lay downs.
And then some are experimenting with pvc/plastic and wood to try to come up with a "Super" cover.
Cover placement has always been a high priority...we wasted a few locations in the Marina and the attractors that people destroyed...but overall the cover locations that have been picked have worked out perfectly, you should have seen some of the perfect placements last year.
We used Docs electronics to put cover at the top and on inclines and slopes...you couldn't have placed stuff in the water any more perfect....the best part is the cover is loaded with fish.
It is just a slow process but we have seen AMAZING results...just like anything else, if we had more cover we could cover alot of needs....I tell people that if they can just make 1 piece of cover, it is 1 more home that fish didn't have. 1 piece of good cover will hold alot of fish.
Now we need "Mother Nature" to plant some vegetation!


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff and I were out from 11am til 8 pm yesterday...we wanted to experiment and look at new areas and of course hit known areas to catch fish.
Let me say we caught fish and caught up on everything. 
The most important stuff for you guys is that the surface water temp was 77 and dropping. The thermocline had set up in the south at 22 feet...it was also falling apart and was present only in the SE toward the beach.
The amount of shad is just amazing...1 to 2 inch shad are everywhere and fish we caught are healthy and fat.
There are fish in every part of the lake...some areas we couldn't get them to bite and others we could...we just didn't stay in some areas to find what they wanted. 
The wind was blowing alot harder than we wanted to fish areas but we could view the massive schools of predators and prey...I lost count of how many times the screens were completely filled. The coves are just loaded with surface schools of baby shad...fish should be putting on some good size since they are feeding again with the water temps dropping.
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## linebacker43

Gonna give it a shot this morning after work, hope there still in the mood. Report back this evening.


----------



## Intimidator

linebacker43 said:


> Gonna give it a shot this morning after work, hope there still in the mood. Report back this evening.


Thanks...I'm curious to how they react to another 1.5 inches of cool rain.
Good Fishing!


----------



## easytobeme03

The thread for the 2nd Annual Salvation Army C.J. Brown Fishing Tournament was moved by the powers that be , from the southwest ohio fishing threads to the tournament discussions section...


----------



## Lelbo

thanks....thought so....but thought it best to ask. Getting my 1st boat on water shortly....maiden at CJ. Any suggestions as to where one might have some luck trolling for walleye's? Thanks


----------



## Intimidator

Lelbo said:


> thanks....thought so....but thought it best to ask. Getting my 1st boat on water shortly....maiden at CJ. Any suggestions as to where one might have some luck trolling for walleye's? Thanks


They'll be shallow feeding when its dark or clouds...along the beach and Dam in deeper water until the thermocline comes back if it ever warms up again. Always in the mid lake depth variations and in the shade during the day up north.


----------



## Lelbo

thanks a million Intimitator.......... couple more if I could ask and you would be so kind ..... hot n tots and crawler harneses for trolling ........also what about these keitech things/ .....thanks








I


----------



## Intimidator

Lelbo said:


> thanks a million Intimitator.......... couple more if I could ask and you would be so kind ..... hot n tots and crawler harneses for trolling ........also what about these keitech things/ .....thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


Yep...alot of guys use those...also cranks.
Keitechs are swimbaits...you can rig them many ways and also use on worm harnesses.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out last night with Pat and his daughter and fished from 6-10pm.
Pat got access to a 10 ACRE, 40 YEAR OLD POND. It is hidden, and only about 10 percent of the water is open...I have never seen so many HUGE lilly pads, Milfoil, grass, etc. In most areas the top 1-2 ft of surface water was open...if there were no pads. The water was crystal clear!
I have never seen such a beautiful HUGE pond! Supposedly the only fish in it are gills and Bass...It has been a long time since I have seen BULL Gills like that...And it has also been such a long time since I have had 17 lb line popped like that. I would get hung in the vegetation and set the drag to bring it in, then the next thing you know, I forget to reset drag and when those MASSIVE Bass would hit...POP!
I finally got to see topwater action up close...Pat would be lifting his frog out of the water and Bass would hit it at the Boat. These weren't normal Pond fish...these things WERE WELL FED...all of them were FAT and Frisky!
The vegetation posed a challenge but that's what kept it so exciting...we tooled around in a 14 ft Jon with Pats trolling motor and had to paddle in the pads!
VERY FUN TRIP...first time I've really enjoyed Pond fishing for awhile...we will be going back soon with heavier tackle and more weedless stuff for the Keitechs...Those Bass just loved the Keitech Blue 7" Mad Wag, Keitech Salty Core Chartreuse Tube, White Frog, and Keitech Bluegill Flash 5.8 swimmer...especially when the sun went down!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Talked to the "Gator Queen" tonight.....everyone needs to call her and say THANKS!
Due to her request and a banner hatch....CJ got a double batch of fingerlings....almost HALF A MILLION!
By fall they will be 8 inches, 14 inches next summer...with all this food, maybe legal by next fall. With all the cover...we may have some extra monster's soon!


----------



## Lelbo

New to this so I do not know how to contact ....but let me know and I would be happy too. Also have a bunch of 5 gallon buckets (4 cats) and would love to help with the cover project you guys are doing. let me know what I can do to help. Thanks


----------



## Intimidator

She reads this thread to keep up with her beloved CJ....kind words make her day....she gets tired of just hearing/dealing with me!

We'd love to have you help! You can fill a bucket with concrete and fill it with limbs, pvc, plastic tubing, or brush! Fish will use any kind of cover you decide on. You can also store cover at the lake until the drop if needed....I'll pm you the date and time.





Lelbo said:


> New to this so I do not know how to contact ....but let me know and I would be happy too. Also have a bunch of 5 gallon buckets (4 cats) and would love to help with the cover project you guys are doing. let me know what I can do to help. Thanks


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Debra, I'm more of a crappie guy, but I do appreciate a double dip of gators this year. Maybe I'll target them a little more in the next few years. Thanks for going the extra mile for CJ!


----------



## Lelbo

Will start filling buckets with cement and PVC and other things out of the garage. Thankyou Debra for the 1/2 million walleye ...... as a starting 'eye fisherman I certainly appreciate all you are doing for CJ. Can't wait till next year. Thanks again.


----------



## Bossman302

Buddy of mine called me today, he got out on the north end of the lake and ended up catching a 6 1/2 lb channel cat, Only one of the day for him lol. The stomach was completely empty, I was expecting shad or something in there... I got out this evening with a couple more friends, got a couple hits on chicken hearts, and the only fish reeled in was a 10 inch crappie using the same chicken hearts, Is that weird to anyone else?  Crappie on chicken hearts?


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> Buddy of mine called me today, he got out on the north end of the lake and ended up catching a 6 1/2 lb channel cat, Only one of the day for him lol. The stomach was completely empty, I was expecting shad or something in there... I got out this evening with a couple more friends, got a couple hits on chicken hearts, and the only fish reeled in was a 10 inch crappie using the same chicken hearts, Is that weird to anyone else?  Crappie on chicken hearts?


SpringfieldBassGuy (Steve) was running some experiments a couple years back...he was trying all different combos of food, etc, to see what he could catch...he proved that you could pretty much catch ANYTHING on ANYTHING...I still think the best "Food" bait he used was shrimp!


----------



## Intimidator

For you finesse BASS fishermen....a better senko;

www.landbigfish.com/keitech/keitech-salty-core-stick.cfm


----------



## spfldbassguy

A good bait for cats/carp is koolaid flavored chicken. 

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

I am a firm believer after my "clinical studies" that a fish will try to eat anything that remotely smells good & tasty to them.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

I was present for many of those "clinical studies" and can verify the results!





spfldbassguy said:


> I am a firm believer after my "clinical studies" that a fish will try to eat anything that remotely smells good & tasty to them.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bossman302

I just find it weird lol, I have never in my life seen a crappie caught on a chicken heart, but after yesterday, I'm a believer! Reminds me of a night fishing trip last year at CJ, before I got really active on these forums, we caught a Large Mouth on Chicken Liver, which was equally as confusing as a crappie on chicken hearts.


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> I just find it weird lol, I have never in my life seen a crappie caught on a chicken heart, but after yesterday, I'm a believer! Reminds me of a night fishing trip last year at CJ, before I got really active on these forums, we caught a Large Mouth on Chicken Liver, which was equally as confusing as a crappie on chicken hearts.


Heck...Steve had a freakin smorgasbord out there...I was starving everytime we fished...I thought he was wasting good food....until he caught even better food!lol

They are scent driven also.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Never tried it out but I did read it in a book on catfishing that even Ivory soap will work. Might make our waters cleaner ( yup I went there lol) and yes I can actually read.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BlueBoat98

Lowell,

I don't know what the experiment is but I'm planning to be on the lake on Sunday and next Wednesday morning. You know my boat - willing to help if I can.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Ran late; we got out about 4:45. 25+ built; about 3 to stuff and tie. Need a FIRM commitment as far as the pontoons to carry them. Also, would still like to do the "experiment"; it will likely take short 3 trips, but will be there "forever"...cement hunks in buckets, 20 blocks, and about 300 10 hole red bricks. Will need GPS slaved SI sonar to do it...


You little "Busy Beavers"!
Very Nice Lowell and Fritz....the little fishies will be appreciative of your labor!


----------



## spfldbassguy

According to the scienitic studies conducted this year at CJ I've come up with a new formula.
Spfldbassguy+bank fishing x treble hooked cranks-some fishing skills+rocks x fishing jigs in the rocks+ zero patience= $$$$ spent on losing multiple lures

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> According to the scienitic studies conducted this year at CJ I've come up with a new formula.
> Spfldbassguy+bank fishing x treble hooked cranks-some fishing skills+rocks x fishing jigs in the rocks+ zero patience= $$$$ spent on losing multiple lures
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Remember all the times you scoffed at Mother CJ and failed to give her proper "tribute"....remember all the times and I quote, "Man, I'm good, just took back another sacrifice from the rock Gods"...these things all even out and you had a good run of not paying....now she is taking what she is owed!lol


----------



## easytobeme03

Time is fast approaching ,the 2nd Annual Salvation Army Tournament is just around the corner ... there is a thread in tournament discussion and there is a link on the salvation army website ,,, all cash payout this year ..lets hope we have good weather and great fishing, most of all lets hope it helps the Salvation Army who does a tremendous amount of work for people around the area.... 


__________________


----------



## Lelbo

Can anyone tell me the policy regarding white bass? Oddly enough, I caught 4 big W.B. and two large crappies using a silver hot n tot Friday. Took the WB home cause I didn't want to return to CJ. Let me know what the policy is. Thanks


----------



## BlueBoat98

There are no size or creel limits on White Bass. They are actually good to eat if you get them fresh and remove the mudline on big ones. I disagree with those who consider them a nuisance fish. These days the millions of dink Crappies are more of a nuisance than the hard-fighting WBs.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> There are no size or creel limits on White Bass. They are actually good to eat if you get them fresh and remove the mudline on big ones. I disagree with those who consider them a nuisance fish. These days the millions of dink Crappies are more of a nuisance than the hard-fighting WBs.
> 
> MC


Debra hates WB because they will eat her fingerlings!
Since we don't have Stripers, for me, they are the next best thing in a smaller package.
I'll eat them in the Spring...they get mushy with the heat.
Between the COE keeping the lake level down during their spawn and the numbers being caught in the creek has put a serious dent in their population.

Once we grow those millions of dink Crappie....you won't be complaining!


----------



## Curtis937

They also have them at the marina at cj 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## golive

Lowell I am still available with my toon for helping whoever needs a boat and driver. Also have side scan and GPS. 

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> lowell i am still available with my toon for helping whoever needs a boat and driver. Also have side scan and gps.
> 
> Sent from my droid dna


Matt
We need you!
Thanks!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Will be out this week in the evenings getting stuff finalized for the weekend

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Finished my last Crate Condo and was able to pull a "Doc" in a key area!
How's everyone else doing?? 

I don't know if anyone else has noticed...But, this thread is nearing 300,000 views!
That's just amazing!
Hopefully we have helped a few people along the way!

For those of you that have viewed this thread and never posted...please, just post once and let us know if you have learned anything, why you check it out, and if the info or reports have helped you...AND if you think the cover has benefitted the fishery and where more cover would help or hurt!
I'd like to see more fishermen interaction on techniques, species info, and ideas to help CJ for next year!
We'd also like ideas or input about the upper and lower parts of the lake, which could be improved to offer more areas for different species to use!


----------



## Flathead King 06

If anyone still has any left over QuickCrete I am in need of some more


----------



## Doctor

Fritz asked me to post this since he can't get on OGF

Since I cant get on the OGF anymore I need a favor...Back in the assembly area (Maintenance Road ) we have a (1) plastic 55 gallon drum, 8-10 5 gallon buckets , and about a dozon cement blocks the need a good home.. Please post this on the thread for me and Lowell. ..See ya the 10th. 
Fritz

What time are we meeting on Saturday, I'm going fishing on Friday taking a guy from work and celebrating his son's 14th birthday on the Ohio river hoping we get some rain this week to get the river flowing again..........Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Fritz asked me to post this since he can't get on OGF
> 
> Since I cant get on the OGF anymore I need a favor...Back in the assembly area (Maintenance Road ) we have a (1) plastic 55 gallon drum, 8-10 5 gallon buckets , and about a dozon cement blocks the need a good home.. Please post this on the thread for me and Lowell. ..See ya the 10th.
> Fritz
> 
> What time are we meeting on Saturday, I'm going fishing on Friday taking a guy from work and celebrating his son's 14th birthday on the Ohio river hoping we get some rain this week to get the river flowing again..........Doc


6am! 6am! 6am


----------



## BigAl1765

im ok with 6 I will still be awake by then lol


----------



## easytobeme03

Thank you Curtis


----------



## Travis Gray

I have yet another catfishing question for the experts here. Before the kitty spawn, we were catching great numbers at the mouth of the marina. Post spawn, however, we only catch 2 or 3 a night in that area. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Doctor

They move out of that area because the Shad move towards the center of the lake or the North end most Catfish follow the bait year round, you may want to relocate along the campground bank area or along the bank area by the west bank we did drop some structure on that west bank that shore guys can get to also the point that juts out on the west bank North of the dam area the old creek channel runs about 40 foot away from that point in about 30 foot of water that point also has stepdown shelves there are about four of them about 5 foot wide and a foot tall covers about 20 foot of water right off the bank.................Doc


----------



## Just Fishin'

Intimidator said:


> For those of you that have viewed this thread and never posted...please, just post once and let us know if you have learned anything, why you check it out, and if the info or reports have helped you.


I just started really paying some attention to this thread. Looks like a lot of great info and there are some very knowledgeable and friendly guys here. Look forward to reading more, and posting my own reports when I make it to cj. never have actually fished there, but tested my boat Saturday there after getting it fixed.. let me just say you're right about the tons of shad!! Saw them everywhere! 

I have an Armada fish n ski that's blue and white. Say hi if you see me. I think it'll be Saturday when I make it back up there.

Oh, and btw, this thread made me want to buy some keitechs, which I finally did! Look forward to using them on the water.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Just Fishin' said:


> I just started really paying some attention to this thread. Looks like a lot of great info and there are some very knowledgeable and friendly guys here. Look forward to reading more, and posting my own reports when I make it to cj. never have actually fished there, but tested my boat Saturday there after getting it fixed.. let me just say you're right about the tons of shad!! Saw them everywhere!
> 
> I have an Armada fish n ski that's blue and white. Say hi if you see me. I think it'll be Saturday when I make it back up there.
> 
> Oh, and btw, this thread made me want to buy some keitechs, which I finally did! Look forward to using them on the water.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks!
Take the Keitech's to a pool or area where you can move them a watch their action under different movements....then you'll know how to use them and how they act.


----------



## socdad

Just finished four bamboo brush piles to drop Sat ... 6:00 AM


----------



## jcouch6113

Looks awesome, does bamboo last longer ?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## socdad

jcouch6113 said:


> Looks awesome, does bamboo last longer ?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That is what I have been told ... guess we will see in a couple of years ...


----------



## Intimidator

VERY NICE JEFF!
I'm real interested to see how they do.....we may be looking for more 'boo SOON!





socdad said:


> Just finished four bamboo brush piles to drop Sat ... 6:00 AM


----------



## BlueBoat98

You guys know that 6:00 A.M. is darker than a coal miner's behind this time of year, don't you? I'll be there but not quite that soon!

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> You guys know that 6:00 A.M. is darker than a coal miner's behind this time of year, don't you? I'll be there but not quite that soon!
> 
> MC


Not all of us can just fill our boats and back it into the water and go drop it...some of us actually have stuff stored at the lake and we have to go get it, bring it to the MBR, load it up, and then take it out and drop it!

One of the greatest sights from last year was seeing (actually not seeing) your boat...that thing was so full, it looked like a floating forest!lol


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was out this morning for 3 hours from 9 - 12. Water temp at 76 degrees - remarkable for August. Popped one nice 20" Wally and some decent Crappies on a spot that has not been good this year. They all came home to dinner. My wife likes Crappie better than Walleye but there's no accounting for taste. 

I also scoped out the places I want to embellish with some shrubbery on Saturday. Now to get the boat loaded up. It won't be as impressive as last year, but still pretty full of Cedar!

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> I was out this morning for 3 hours from 9 - 12. Water temp at 76 degrees - remarkable for August. Popped one nice 20" Wally and some decent Crappies on a spot that has not been good this year. They all came home to dinner. My wife likes Crappie better than Walleye but there's no accounting for taste.
> 
> I also scoped out the places I want to embellish with some shrubbery on Saturday. Now to get the boat loaded up. It won't be as impressive as last year, but still pretty full of Cedar!
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


So why is your "taste" so off???
I also prefer speckled perch...then Gators, perch, WB, Gills, and Kitties!

Nice report Mike...Congrats...hard to believe the temp and probably the summer turnover already!


----------



## Intimidator

We only have a couple days left before the "6th Annual" CJ cover SPLASH!
If you want to participate but don't have alot of time....you can make one of these!
Every store has these now, for back to school storage. Put a big rock, block, or brick in the bottom and strap, cable, or tie 2-3 more of them together and you have a quick and easy piece of cover that you can put in and keep an eye on....you can watch how it improves an area and then keep adding to it. You can actually see the improvement due to your work.
This structure in the pic is 3 ft tall...the bottom crate is full of 10 hole bricks and oak. The middle crate is full of apple, and the top crate has cedar branches. The bricks will hopefully hold crawdads since the oak will draw algae and start the cycle of life. The apple kicks off quick drawing all kinds of plankton etc. The crates and cedar will house small fish and critters and big fish will use it as a feeding station or ambush point. Cheap, effective, and permanent!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kschupp

Due to circumstances beyond "my" control, I had to put my Alumacraft Classic 165CS up for sale. It appears that my fishing days at mother CJ are numbered and we won't be using the boat so I'm selling it. If any of you know of somebody looking for a really good deep v boat please refer them to here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=237656

I am going to miss mother CJ and the great bunch of friends from there, but I gotta do what the wife wants to do. Great fishing to all.

Kent


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> Due to circumstances beyond "my" control, I had to put my Alumacraft Classic 165CS up for sale. It appears that my fishing days at mother CJ are numbered and we won't be using the boat so I'm selling it. If any of you know of somebody looking for a really good deep v boat please refer them to here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=237656
> 
> I am going to miss mother CJ and the great bunch of friends from there, but I gotta do what the wife wants to do. Great fishing to all.
> 
> Kent


Hey Buddy...What in the heck happened??? You movin back to Indiana?


----------



## Tin Guppy

I am hooked to the flatbed and ready for morning.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I didn't get home in time to load up the boat so I'll have to do it at first light tomorrow. I'll be there in the 7:00 - 7:30 timeframe. I won't need any help splashing mine and will be glad to haul others if they fit safely in the Sylvan.

See you in the morning.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

This was the last load of my stuff....it is already holding fish!






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kschupp

Intimidator said:


> Hey Buddy...What in the heck happened??? You movin back to Indiana?


No we aren't moving there, but we've rented a seasonal campsite outside of Richmond and the lake's not big enough for my boat. Have to get a small boat and use only a trollingmotor. Since we will be out there most of the time, I don't see me using the boat. Don't make any sense to have it sitting in the garage and making payments on it if I don't use it.


----------



## Intimidator

With your 24, Mike's, Jeff's, and mine, we put 61 in the lake....now I need to get a GRAND TOTAL of the other stuff....plus!
Overall a quick, very nice, drop again....the experiment looks fabulous!
Thanks Again, to all "Mother CJ's Little Helpers"!






Lowell H Turner said:


> "Splashed 24", and the experiment". Thank you all !


----------



## Bossman302

Have fun putting the mulberry tree in lol, that thing should last a long time underwater!


----------



## Intimidator

Alot of hardwork, time, and effort go into these drops....but the benefits to the lake are amazing!
It's also alot of fun and the info you can gather is priceless!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

The last picture shows all of my cover going in!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doctor

I'll post cover in the water pictures tonight or tomorrow ...........Doc


----------



## whodeynati

I have no idea where this lake is. I just wanted to say that you guys are brilliant!! It's nice to see everyone pitching in and not just 1 or 2 guys doing it. Good job!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

This is what happens when a "stupid" thread brings together a group of fishermen who become friends, they learn and share ideas from each other, and then they decide to work together to improve their "home" lake!
AND IT WORKS!





whodeynati said:


> I have no idea where this lake is. I just wanted to say that you guys are brilliant!! It's nice to see everyone pitching in and not just 1 or 2 guys doing it. Good job!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## golive

Went out last night these were the 3 biggest.
Got about 4 hours of sleep while out there and then helped with the cover drop.

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> Went out last night these were the 3 biggest.
> Got about 4 hours of sleep while out there and then helped with the cover drop.
> 
> Sent from my Droid DNA


All I can say is your pontoon can carry ALOT of weight....with all those blocks and concrete, she was still sitting on half pontoons.....then when Lowell (who must have gained a pound or 2 over the summer) jumped on from Doc's boat, she just couldn't handle it and the nose went into the water!lol
All I could think of, was someone telling another story about all of us taking a swim and having to raise the sunken SS GOLIVE...can you imagine hearing MY story about 1 fisherman sinking an entire pontoon...singlehandedly!lol
Oh...I guess I just told it!


----------



## Salmonid

last minute my trip to GLSM got cancelled so got ahold of Curtis 937 and planned on meeting at 7 am at ramp to go catfishing. Saw the structure drop guys hard at work and forgot you guys were working so my hats off to all you guys who worked while we fished.LOL

I saw TinGuppy and talked him into fishing with us after he got done moving trees to the launch site. 
So me and Curtis quickly found some shad between the ramp and the marina and headed for the upper end. within an hr or so we had boated a dozen dinks and so we started heading back to the ramp to pick up Rusty. I figured Id play host and let those two man the rods since we were trolling all day. After a while we got him and moved all around the lake, we fished the upper end, the deep end by the dam, and out from the campground and found fish at all the spots. At the end of the day ( about 6 hrs) we had boated about 32-34 channels with a bunch of tiny fish but did end up with 6 decent fish between 4-5 lbs, nothing huge but a handful of really nice healthy cats, heres a pic of the boys with a double of two nicer fish we got today. 










Always a pleasure to fish with old friends met from OGF!

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Mark....if some of you Kat guys would start eating some of those dinks and start thinning "the herd"....the others may grow!
Save Gators....eat more Kats!







Salmonid said:


> last minute my trip to GLSM got cancelled so got ahold of Curtis 937 and planned on meeting at 7 am at ramp to go catfishing. Saw the structure drop guys hard at work and forgot you guys were working so my hats off to all you guys who worked while we fished.LOL
> 
> I saw TinGuppy and talked him into fishing with us after he got done moving trees to the launch site.
> So me and Curtis quickly found some shad between the ramp and the marina and headed for the upper end. within an hr or so we had boated a dozen dinks and so we started heading back to the ramp to pick up Rusty. I figured Id play host and let those two man the rods since we were trolling all day. After a while we got him and moved all around the lake, we fished the upper end, the deep end by the dam, and out from the campground and found fish at all the spots. At the end of the day ( about 6 hrs) we had boated about 32-34 channels with a bunch of tiny fish but did end up with 6 decent fish between 4-5 lbs, nothing huge but a handful of really nice healthy cats, heres a pic of the boys with a double of two nicer fish we got today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to fish with old friends met from OGF!
> 
> Salmonid


----------



## golive

When you get the bricks let know and we'll get them out there. Will have to be on a weekend. 

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## cyberfox2200

Tin Guppy is that a cat n your hand. No luck with the walleye?


----------



## cyberfox2200

all i can say is i cant wait till the drop next year cause this was a lot of fun. especially the ruble pile. just bombs away. make a lot of noise and splash.lol thanks everyone for letting me help. Doc it was a pleasure riding with you. i must say sir your electronics are top notch. to be able to see the lake in that detail is a learning experience. i will be building some stuff this winter when its cold and my garage workshop heats up.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> cyberfox2200, imagine 20- 30 of those "experiments" on mudflats all over the lake, with NO other cover ( or structure) within 500` of them...they would become MAGNETS for anything that eats crayfish...plus they would outlast anything except the PVC...


I have been imagining piles like that on the South end of the lake since I visited Alum.
Since the COE and ODNR do not want cover in that section of the lake, because of the dam, these would be PERFECT......Now, we proved we can do these and get VERY NICE STRUCTURE!
I can't wait for Doc to post the underwater pics of it so Debra can see what we did!


----------



## Tin Guppy

cyberfox2200 said:


> Tin Guppy is that a cat n your hand. No luck with the walleye?


I did not even take a pole with me yesterday, but Mark sent me a text just as I got to the lake and said he had extra poles. Mark and I have ice fished a lot together but never open water so I jumped at the chance to fish for cats with him and Curtis. He showed me some things I could do with my fish finder that will be a big help, he tried to tell me on the phone before but I need to see to understand what he was talking about.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I headed to the lake last night at 8:30 and fished til 10....I made a very bad mistake and forgot my bug spray that had been left in the garage while cleaning out my trunk.
The mosquitos, flying ants, and other winged creatures are so thick you have to breathe through your nose or the massive amounts of protein going down your throat chokes you!
You just can't get away from the hordes and they finally drive you crazy....We did manage 2 small 12 inch smallies and 100 bug bites each! The fish were caught on blue/black Mad Wags and the bugs bit on "sugar and spice".
Water temp was 74 degrees...in the "Heat" of the summer.


----------



## OrangeRay

Missed you guys at the drop because I didn't get there until noon. I made a bush bucket out of hedge apple. I left it on the West bank just north of the Crabil house in 12-13 feet of water. 
I tried to post pictures on this reply but it's not working(maybe it is?). I was able to get them into a photo album in my profile. You can't tell by the pictures but that stuff is THORNY. If you can imagine rolling around in a barrel of catfish then you get the idea of what working with those sticks is like.


----------



## Intimidator

THAT IS JUST FANTASTIC.....Do you know you just added wood that will not decay for up to 25 years...can you get your hands on more for next year??....thank you for doing that....by the way, nice setup on the buckets to stabilize them. Sorry we missed you....please keep an eye on your cover and pm us on how it's doing. 





OrangeRay said:


> Missed you guys at the drop because I didn't get there until noon. I made a bush bucket out of hedge apple. I left it on the West bank just north of the Crabil house in 12-13 feet of water.
> I tried to post pictures on this reply but it's not working(maybe it is?). I was able to get them into a photo album in my profile. You can't tell by the pictures but that stuff is THORNY. If you can imagine rolling around in a barrel of catfish then you get the idea of what working with those sticks is like.


----------



## Doctor

Here are the pictures some are of the structure we dropped others are from stuff that has been out there for awhile, I wish I would have been pushing the photo capture on the Simrad more, Cyberfox and I saw some great live shots that I just forgot to take, I may fish Wednesday or Thursday so I'll be sure to take more then, please enjoy these are some good images.










This is a shot of one of our drops air bubbles still rising off of them two piles David dropped one on one side of the boat then the other, landed just off the side of that hump.










This one here is going to be a fish magnet dropped it dead between two ledges upper right picture is the wash from the drop this will hold a lot of fish for many years.










This is one of my favorites this is structure that was dropped last year look closely see the roadbed image popping right out at you and yes those are all large fish along with baitfish, structure is in the center right on the edge of the roadbed.


----------



## Doctor

I'll give you a clue on this one it's on the west side of the lake we dropped it last year, if you look at the pictures closely the main structure stands about 7 foot tall, the Shad are all over this structure, there was a huge school on it, the right picture shows the main structure in brighter colors and the Shad are schooled around it, there are some nice fish stuck in there also.



















Here is Lowell's "experiment" the first picture you can see some of the concrete blocks that were dropped down on top of a concrete rubble base that we dropped first second shot is another view from a different angle, I have another picture of this same area but I tried some different settings on it and I'll show you that picture when I get it posted...........Doc


----------



## cyberfox2200

Lol. Doc calls me David.close enough. It was great watching em fall just after throwing them


----------



## Intimidator

Doc....those are just awesome, in so many ways....that pretty much proves what we've been saying about the cover....if you "drop it", they will come!
Now all of you guys get to see what we see when we drop this stuff....we want to litter this lake next year with more stuff than we've ever put in....Mother Nature has blessed us with Fantastic weather for the lake and fish, great shad and baitfish spawns, and predator spawns. We have increased the holding capacity of the lake to where you can see a difference in baitfish and predators...
Our friends at the ODNR are pumping Gators in, Crappie creel and size limits are building that population, Bass are doing great, Cats are getting bigger....together we are building a fishery....but, WE ARE NOT SATISFIED...WHY JUST DO THIS HALF A-S-D! 
We have proof this is working....we have half of the lake that has zero or minimal cover....can you imagine what CJ is gonna be like when we get to those areas!

We have GREAT cover going in...we have permanent pvc and plastic, we have long lasting wood and plastic combos, we have long lasting wood and trees, we have bamboo to study now, and we now have rock piles....we have vertical, horizontal, and laydown cover....we have tall, long, and bushy cover....AND SO FAR, ALL OF IT IS WORKING!

If you like fishing CJ and enjoy all she has to offer for fishing....give some serious consideration to helping us next year....you don't have to spend much, some of the best cover can be your limb trimmings from your yard...tie the limbs to a concrete block with heavy trimmer string....or find old milk crates and a big rock....1 extra piece of cover AS YOU HAVE SEEN will hold ALOT of fish.
Now we also know how to effectively build rock piles....that was fun!


----------



## scooterJ

hello was just wondering if the walleye or anything has been biting good been too busy to go fishing...


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> hello was just wondering if the walleye or anything has been biting good been too busy to go fishing...


Water temps are in the mid 70's, so all the fish are feeding!
The bad thing is that the entire lake is one big smorgasbord of tasty morsels for them.
CJ had GREAT spawns again and the fry and small baitfish are everywhere....the fish you do catch are FAT and healthy.


----------



## jcouch6113

Haven't been fishing in about a month or so ,sounds like a good time to try my luck ! Wish Ihad a boat to help with all the drops everyone have done! Would love too help anyway possible:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

jcouch6113 said:


> Haven't been fishing in about a month or so ,sounds like a good time to try my luck ! Wish Ihad a boat to help with all the drops everyone have done! Would love too help anyway possible:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Start planning, storing materials, or building, for next years drop!
I try to find milk crates, tie straps, plastic buckets or plastic bases at garage sales, store close-outs, etc. Then the expense doesn't hit you all at once.

You don't need a boat to help...we have great people that furnish their boats for the day and we take great care with them...we have people that build cover, we have people that bring trailers to move all the cover, we have people that help to lift and throw in all the cover, we also have people who will come to your house and pick up your cover if you don't have a truck or trailer (LIKE ME)...it is getting to the point where the group is like A FINE RUNNING, WELL OILED MACHINE. 
We had guys that dropped their stuff and were fishing at sun-rise...we all finished early and started helping drop Lowell, Fritz, and Mike's laydown cover, then we all helped build the rock-piles, and were eating at the Marina at 9:30am or fishing.
My son is 11, he helped carry blocks, cover, and rubble...he LOVES hangin' with the guys...and he also loved throwing the rubble and blocks in...this was his first year where he actually designed and built his own cover AND SANK IT! We dropped stuff early...he only had 4 hours sleep before the main drop. Then after the drop he went home and ran with his boys, then we went fishin' that night! HE SLEPT 16 hours on Sunday!
We also have guys in their 20's, 30's, 40's, 50's, and 60's helping...and then we have Methuselah himself (Fritz) who built cover in the lane with Lowell and drove his boat to drop it.
Anyone can help, all you have to do is COMMIT to help Mother CJ...then commit to build something, or just show up to help drop it!
I can't say it enough...you'll never meet such a good group of people who are willing to expose the secrets of CJ...once you learn about the lake and her hidden secrets...you realize that she deserves to be taken care of...and then she has you for life!

IT SADDENS ME TO SAY THAT THIS WILL BE FRITZ'S LAST DROP AS A PARTICIPANT...he will take over the role as supervisor next year and guide things from the shore. Fritz has been a part of these drops from the beginning and will continue to be a part until they end!


----------



## Intimidator

300,000+ views....This thread was started to share info about CJ...it has exceeded any expectation...you can learn things on this thread to help your fishing, you can learn things on this thread to help you understand CJ, you can see pics of fish from CJ, you can see pics of the Cover, you can meet GREAT people and friends, etc, etc, etc....now it's time to help us make CJ even better...for all of us! 
What we are doing is PERMANENT or VERY, VERY, Long Lasting, this cover will out last our kids and our kids kids...it benfits us, it benefits others, it benefits the lake, and it will benefit our kids and others that fish, when we're all gone! 
We are increasing the fish holding capacity, we are increasing the entire ecosystem itself, we are increasing the health of the lake, and the potential to provide more recreation, enjoyment, and meals for more people if needed.
We'll continue this Project...but we can get it done ALOT faster if we get more help!
For next years drop, I'm asking that all the viewers make at least 1 piece of cover, or try to help the cause in ANY way! I want to see the Dream fulfilled...we have a glimpse of how this is all turning out and IT IS WORKING!
Doc will be posting more pics of what this cover is doing! See what 1 PIECE OF COVER WILL DO!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!
THE FRIENDS OF CJ


----------



## Doctor

cyberfox2200 said:


> Lol. Doc calls me David.close enough. It was great watching em fall just after throwing them


Sorry Cyber fox, I'm bad with names, tell me the correct one and I'll start using it next time I see you........lol..................Doc


----------



## chuck71

Sorry I wasn't able to make it to help out splashing this years goodies with you guys. I was in Northern MI ripping lips on tons of bass. BTW, Kietech's were very popular up there! Looks like a job well done! Just wish I could have been there to do it with you guys.


----------



## Doctor

Found this article about bamboo habitat for fish

*Sleeping With The Fishes: Bamboo Habitats Benefit Lakes!*

by Stacey Irwin on March 7, 2011 · 0 comments
in Bamboo & The Environment


Bamboo provides excellent housing for humans worldwide  whether its a permanent structure, emergency housing or even a tree house for a weary traveler to escape into. But who knew that bamboo could provide housing for our underwater population? Its not a lost city of Atlantis but Crappie Condos constructed with bamboo are dropping into several lakes in Arkansas.
Taking wisdom from Field of Dreams, several volunteers alongside federal and state workers believe that if they build it, they [fish] will come. As fish numbers have dwindled, these condos will benefit bass crappie, bream and baitfish. They will support the entire life cycle of the fish. The density of these habitats provides ample protection for [fish]. Algae growing (on the structures) provide food.This reduces the mortality rate and increases recruitment of the fry and baitfish which in turn increases the number of catchable bass, crappie and bream.
Not only does a healthy fish population benefit recreationalists and the businesses that cater to them, but it also helps maintain a healthy eco-system in our freshwater lakes. Too much algae not only destroys the aesthetic appearance of the lake but it also alters the nutrient and oxygen content which can destroy or severely impair life within the lake. 
In use most notably on Lake Greeson and Lake Hamilton in Arkansas, the structures are made of bamboo, plastic buckets and quick-drying concrete. The bamboo in use is harvested from local nurseries and volunteers yards while the buckets and concrete cheap products to pick up at a local hardware store. The bamboo used is cut from the top of the plants a inch or so below the knuckles. It is between 12-15 feet tall and no more than 1 ¼ inch thick in diameter. 
Taking their boats to the drop-in spots with the unassembled materials, volunteers then make their quick drying concrete and place a dozen or so bamboo stalks in the bucket before the concrete can set. The hardest part is the waiting  volunteers have to wait and make sure the concrete is completely dry before submerging their fish habitats. If its a windy day on the lake, that can pose quite a challenge!
And as experienced volunteers would tell you, dont worry about dropping the bucket straight into the water because they go down like a parachute with the bucket at the bottom.
So why are they using bamboo? Simply put, because its better than using a traditional hardwood. And they are not just referring to the fact that a bamboo plant will regenerate within 3-4 years as opposed to 40 years for a hardwood to do so. Bamboo plants offer more cover than hardwoods even after they lose their leaves and they dont sour in the water like hardwood so the bamboo fish houses will last for many fishing seasons to come!
So if you head down to your local fishing hole with your bamboo fishing rod and find that you cant get a bite, consider building your own condo. And for what is surely a sweat-inducing activity, make sure to wear some wonderfully wicking organic tees!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Doctor said:


> Sorry Cyber fox, I'm bad with names, tell me the correct one and I'll start using it next time I see you........lol..................Doc


its ok mr Lange.......Daniel


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> its ok mr Lange.......Daniel


MR LANGE...I like that!


----------



## Intimidator

Man, I've been reading alot of articles on 'boo....still can't find any firm answer on how long it lasts underwater....some say it never decays but some of the small branches will break off but it still stays bushy when the leaves drop.
It's high in sugar content and holds air, so it kicks off fast....if it really lasts we have a source for more cover.


----------



## cyberfox2200

went to one of the drops today. this one is on a steep wall that goes from 26 feet to 12 feet. fish were all over it. my finder is very limited on detail but the fuzy at the bottom of the slope is the cover


----------



## cyberfox2200

and this was just on the bottom as it smoothes out just before the wall


----------



## Doctor

OK Daniel,
I won't forget this time, yea I was close....HA ha.............Doc


----------



## crappie55

can anybody tell me if the cats are biting an if so on what be helpful


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> went to one of the drops today. this one is on a steep wall that goes from 26 feet to 12 feet. fish were all over it. my finder is very limited on detail but the fuzy at the bottom of the slope is the cover


Dude...I think your time spent with Doc really helped....so are you ready for next year??lol


----------



## Intimidator

crappie55 said:


> can anybody tell me if the cats are biting an if so on what be helpful


The kitties are hitting shad...shad are everywhere....save a shad, eat a kittie!
As you know, Channels are all over...with the water temps perfect...all fish are eating right now!


----------



## Doctor

crappie55 said:


> can anybody tell me if the cats are biting an if so on what be helpful


Been using mainly Shad both Live and dead but mainly dead, butterfly the dead ones puts lots of scent in the water and imparts action to the bait with the flapping of the sides, I'm mainly dragging baits along the bottom around .5mph and trying to run it thru cover and over gravel shoals, lots of 2-3# cats but I have been catching a lot of bigger fish on large Shad heads..........Doc


----------



## Doctor

Wish I could find bamboo like this I would love to build some of these


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Dude...I think your time spent with Doc really helped....so are you ready for next year??lol


i cant wait till next year. im pumped up now. i see these bamboo things posted and i can make those outa pvc real easy so my back yard will be littered with them this winter


----------



## cyberfox2200

how bout some of these for next year


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> how bout some of these for next year


The long ones are some of what Chuck made last year...Shaggy made 100(??seemed like) of the ones with concrete bases that stood up vertical.

Ask Doc...the fish love those!


----------



## Doctor

Works getting in the way Lowell, I'm off Wednesday and Thursday so I'll post more then, hoping to fish Wednesday so I'll get more pictures then.........Doc


----------



## OrangeRay

I have enough hedge apple for about 10 more of those from a tree I turned into firewood a couple of years ago. I intended to retrieve it but I will need to take a chainsaw to get it out. I trimmed some branches that were hanging into my yard to make that bucket. I used a wood bit to drill holes in the bucket and slid some leftover PVC through to make a stand that should help keep the bucket from getting knocked over by an anchor(read as my anchor), when it does the PVC will stick up and serve some purpose.

The fence posts on my property are made of hedge apple. The fence has rusted and fallen away but the posts are still solid. I have pulled some up with a backhoe and there is no rot, bugs do not like this stuff.

Right now I am suffering from a no spark condition but hope to be back on the water this weekend. I have been enjoying the fishing this year and agree that the fish look very healthy and fat. Thanks for all the info and the hard work.


----------



## chuck71

cyberfox2200 said:


> i cant wait till next year. im pumped up now. i see these bamboo things posted and i can make those outa pvc real easy so my back yard will be littered with them this winter


Get with me, I have lots of PVC and the price is right!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

My goal for next year is to find some "osage orange" and use it in my pvc and crate builds. 
I'm going to keep alittle fruit wood in the bottom crates to kick things off faster, to attract the freshwater lobster, but put the longer lasting wood in the top 2-3 crates for long term benefits.

Thanks for bringing some hedge apples experience to the group...Lowell drools over this stuff...I've got to get him some to work with!



OrangeRay said:


> I have enough hedge apple for about 10 more of those from a tree I turned into firewood a couple of years ago. I intended to retrieve it but I will need to take a chainsaw to get it out. I trimmed some branches that were hanging into my yard to make that bucket. I used a wood bit to drill holes in the bucket and slid some leftover PVC through to make a stand that should help keep the bucket from getting knocked over by an anchor(read as my anchor), when it does the PVC will stick up and serve some purpose.
> 
> The fence posts on my property are made of hedge apple. The fence has rusted and fallen away but the posts are still solid. I have pulled some up with a backhoe and there is no rot, bugs do not like this stuff.
> 
> Right now I am suffering from a no spark condition but hope to be back on the water this weekend. I have been enjoying the fishing this year and agree that the fish look very healthy and fat. Thanks for all the info and the hard work.


----------



## chuck71

I'm pretty sure I can get my hands on plenty of osage as well. I would just have to work it out with the land owner...


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> I'm pretty sure I can get my hands on plenty of osage as well. I would just have to work it out with the land owner...


SWEET....Let us know.....we may do a "Orange Hedge Apple" Project!
I'd like to have enough for 5 rectangular tubs...about (25) 5-6 ft limbs if possible.

Don knows where I'm putting this stuff!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> If we`re going for sheer longevity, we SHOULD include as much osage orange (hedge apple) as possible. Actually, there are several along Robert Eastman Rd on the S side of the rd just E of where the bike path crosses it...to identify it, look for the large grapefruit sized bumpy light greenish yellowish fruit on the ground under the tree in the fall. BTW, this is a very HARD wood; a sharp chainsaw chain will dull rather quickly cutting this stuff ! But those attractors will be fished by your kid`s kids...


Untreated 2x4's are starting to look better and better again! I think instead of destroying my Chainsaw I'm better served with lumber that's on sale!

I'm really working on my neighbor to let loose of her hundreds of 10 hole bricks...hopefully I'll have an answer soon!


----------



## OrangeRay

I sharpen my blades myself and get at least 20 sharpenings in on them. They last so long I don't really know. But hedgeapple does wear down the blade faster, especially if it is already dead and dry. It also makes the best firewood there is. It makes nice longbows too(I haven't tried yet). 
I also think it will last a LOT longer than 20+ years. I've owned my property for 15 years and the fence was already down when I got it. Those posts must have been in the ground for well over 40 and some of them are in soggy ground.
The posts are either thick branches(most of them) or split trunks. Neither one of them rot.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> 2X4s will last 5-6 yrs...good quality chains can be sharped at least 3-4X each. YES, it is worth it..."performance" difference comparable between a Chevette and a Corvette. Even 50 of them = 250 "C" trees or 2x4" buckets, easily...


Remember....I got the warped oak 2x4's last year for 50 cents??....do they make hedge apple 2x4's!


----------



## Intimidator

OrangeRay said:


> I sharpen my blades myself and get at least 20 sharpenings in on them. They last so long I don't really know. But hedgeapple does wear down the blade faster, especially if it is already dead and dry. It also makes the best firewood there is. It makes nice longbows too(I haven't tried yet).
> I also think it will last a LOT longer than 20+ years. I've owned my property for 15 years and the fence was already down when I got it. Those posts must have been in the ground for well over 40 and some of them are in soggy ground.
> The posts are either thick branches(most of them) or split trunks. Neither one of them rot.


For as tough as that wood is, you don't really hear alot about it...I never heard much until Lowell brought it up!


----------



## Bossman302

Man, I wish I had known about the osage late last year, I had a nice source of that stuff up in michigan, sadly that source has been closed to me within the last couple months. Osage burns extremely hot, and sometimes in a hard winter, we get a few people a year that want a small stash of it to keep the wood burner going over night lol. I will see what I can come up with for next year in reguards to Osage Orange.


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> Man, I wish I had known about the osage late last year, I had a nice source of that stuff up in michigan, sadly that source has been closed to me within the last couple months. Osage burns extremely hot, and sometimes in a hard winter, we get a few people a year that want a small stash of it to keep the wood burner going over night lol. I will see what I can come up with for next year in reguards to Osage Orange.


Oh yea'll..if you can get it...it will become housing for fish!


----------



## ML1187

Fellas regarding the Osage orange... I have a good friend who owns a tree service. He lives in Springfield and fishes a bit. The next time he cuts a orange I can ask him to deliver some up if you would like?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Ok so today I didn't fish too much spent 2 hours on the water taking shots of what we dropped over the weekend, some people gave me coords so I could track the stuff down, I recorded two hours of sonar information both sidescan, down scan, regular scan, I'm going over that right now but thought I would post some pictures of what I found today.










Here's one of the blocks that got outside of the area of the experiment.










Here's the two bamboo drops looks like the fish are already gathering on the stuff, that stuff really tightens up in the water column, Coords were given to me dead on.


























Fritz's drops good Lord they are all over this stuff, we dropped this close together and it looks like the Shad and predators are on it. Transition point from deeper to shallower water.


----------



## Intimidator

ML1187 said:


> Fellas regarding the Osage orange... I have a good friend who owns a tree service. He lives in Springfield and fishes a bit. The next time he cuts a orange I can ask him to deliver some up if you would like?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You let us know and we'll take ANY he can get...I'll store the stuff at my house if I have to!
THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR TRYING TO HELP....MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## Doctor

PVC trees that were dropped last year, baitfish were on them but didn't see any big fish, I had to push the sensitivity up to see these things.










Baitfish and fish all over this one tossed the castnet to the right of the structure wanted to see what these marks were, B*ig,Big Crappies*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

When I see those pics, I want to do another drop ASAP.....guess I'll just have to load my yard with cover until next year!






Doctor said:


> Ok so today I didn't fish too much spent 2 hours on the water taking shots of what we dropped over the weekend, some people gave me coords so I could track the stuff down, I recorded two hours of sonar information both sidescan, down scan, regular scan, I'm going over that right now but thought I would post some pictures of what I found today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the blocks that got outside of the area of the experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the two bamboo drops looks like the fish are already gathering on the stuff, that stuff really tightens up in the water column, Coords were given to me dead on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fritz's drops good Lord they are all over this stuff, we dropped this close together and it looks like the Shad and predators are on it. Transition point from deeper to shallower water.


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Shaggy...are you seeing your handiwork?? YEP, it's doing what it's suppose to!

Help me out if I'm wrong....but, what I'm seeing, is that we have done a very good job of pickin' locations and have put cover pretty much where it needed to be, to do the most good! 
Not bad for a bunch of rookie fish management wannabes! na na na na na!lol

GREAT JOB BY EVERYONE...YOU ALL SHOULD BE EXTREMELY PROUD!

HOW BIG DOC?? 







Doctor said:


> PVC trees that were dropped last year, baitfish were on them but didn't see any big fish, I had to push the sensitivity up to see these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baitfish and fish all over this one tossed the castnet to the right of the structure wanted to see what these marks were, B*ig,Big Crappies*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaggy

That is really neat. I want better sonar!


----------



## Doctor

Lowell Whiskey Island structure, still there, rolled right on top of the waypoint, Crappies were 12 inches, most of the time I mark them as dots that's why I wanted to see what they were thought they might be cats.


----------



## Doctor

Just for everybody's info when looking at these pictures the block on the left is the side image, upper block on the right is the down image from the SI transducer, lower right block is a seperate transducer that has both 455-800khz. transducer, I'm still working to clean that one up I mainly use the Side Image and Down Image.............Doc


----------



## Doctor

Does anybody out there know where this structure was dropped at last year, send me a pm if you do, thanks...............Doc


----------



## Doctor

Intimidator said:


> Hey Shaggy...are you seeing your handiwork?? YEP, it's doing what it's suppose to!
> 
> Help me out if I'm wrong....but, what I'm seeing, is that we have done a very good job of pickin' locations and have put cover pretty much where it needed to be, to do the most good!
> Not bad for a bunch of rookie fish management wannabes! na na na na na!lol
> 
> GREAT JOB BY EVERYONE...YOU ALL SHOULD BE EXTREMELY PROUD!
> 
> HOW BIG DOC??


Yea It don't look bad does it, I can tell you this much it looks like these fish relate to any coverage that is placed near a point, or a ledge, any change in depth, as an example I think these fish are like us, take a auditorium put furniture around the outside edges and take one piece and put it in the center where does everybody gather around the edges near structure, in the middle where there is structure, do you see people gathered in the open spaces, not normally, thinking the fish are the same way, but the pictures do not lie, when the water gets colder I think we will see this stuff really take effect.

I'm just wondering if we should make some drops over in the old gravel pit deep water and no cover, is that a trolling lane for the Walleye guys? I don't want to drop stuff in there lanes thinking that bamboo might be the ticket over there.............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Politely put, have `ventured` such a proposition and even though we ALL think the world of Debby and are adding "drops in the bucket" by the B-52 load, unfortunately she declined...twice. Imagine what some of our "goodies" would DO safely tucked down into an oxygenated spring in those former gravel pits? Might be "iffy" during the summer, BUT if we ever get safe ice again, it would very likely become a rather GOOD spot to park a shack/ tent over...maybe if we ALL ask very nicely with cover...uh, I meant `sugar` on top?


I'm sure with Doc's pic we have proof things are working.....I'm positive we have earned flexibility!...one way or another!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Politely put, have `ventured` such a proposition and even though we ALL think the world of Debby and are adding "drops in the bucket" by the B-52 load, unfortunately she declined...twice. Imagine what some of our "goodies" would DO safely tucked down into an oxygenated spring in those former gravel pits? Might be "iffy" during the summer, BUT if we ever get safe ice again, it would very likely become a rather GOOD spot to park a shack/ tent over...maybe if we ALL ask very nicely with cover...uh, I meant `sugar` on top?


I have a feeling we have flexibility now....especially after Doc's pics, they prove we have an idea of what we're doing!
I like the idea of trying 'boo there....it may open up NEW areas for fish.
We need to study more on deep water....was reading a article about how natural cover can provide oxygen during a thermocline and fish will prosper there???


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey Folks, I'm back. I think I had an operator problem. Thanks for the pictures Doc, now if only I could remember where I dropped them.. Osage Orange, while on the farm a few years ago, I bought a pile of them for fence post and was told they had been laying there for 100 years (litterley).. Don't even think about cutting them. The only time to cut them is when they are green...medicman619, send me a PM with your phone # if you still want the light. Thanks for all of the help getting back on.
CJP

PS Should anyone find some Osage Orange trees, cut them the way you need to drop them , if they dry just a little bit......they are tough


----------



## Bossman302

Welcome back cjpolecat!


----------



## Intimidator

WELCOME back FRITZ!
It's good to have our spiritual leader back!


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey, thanks folks.. Don't know about Spiritual Leader though, I did a rain dance, just before the Blizzard of '68. Most everybody knows how that turned out. Osage Orange is the way to go if you can get the right size. It will outlast the lake. Gotta fish with Doc one of these days, did everybody see the size of the bobber in his boat. WOW. Keep a tight line....
CJP


----------



## chuck71

what diameter of the osage would be best?


----------



## Doctor

Got several Pm's about these pictures how I know there fish and not weeds with fish in them, we see this on the Ohio River a lot this is called *Streaking* these are active fish that are ripping into baitfish, because the boat is going slow they show up as lines rather than arches and my scroll speed on the depth finder is fairly fast so they show up as long thin lines I figure there White Bass working that cloud of Shad,if these were Cats those lines would be real super thick, they also could be Crappies but I didn't know if Crappies will herd baitfish like WhiteBass and Cats do......Doc


----------



## cjpolecat

I think 1 1/2 to 3 inches would work. It's the length and boyency that's the real concideration. Since it will be standing upright, about 4'-8' would be OK. No longer than 8''with a trunk of 1 1/2..because one block might not sink it. Block has to be heavy enough to keep it from drifting also, so stay closer to 4'-5' CJP


This Msg sent from my DELL computer Using the one finger pick and cuss method


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> I think 1 1/2 to 3 inches would work. It's the length and boyency that's the real concideration. Since it will be standing upright, about 4'-8' would be OK. No longer than 8''with a trunk of 1 1/2..because one block might not sink it. Block has to be heavy enough to keep it from drifting also, so stay closer to 4'-5' CJP
> 
> 
> This Msg sent from my DELL computer Using the one finger pick and cuss method


Hey Chuck,
Fritz is right...I use a 50-60lb bag of 'crete in my rectangular bases...I'm planning on using 5 limbs about 5-6feet long with a diameter of 2-3 inches with a 4" PVC center pole (with all the cute little 1.5" holes cut out)!

If you can get some tops or ends of limbs, we could do brush-block laydowns that will never need replacing!


----------



## All Thumbs

we were at cj today and marked several "covers" with fish marks around them. it was strange seeing cover after all these years of nothing. it didn't help me catch more fish but you can't blame that on the new cover, just a rotten fisherman. lol

all thumbs


----------



## Tin Guppy

Glad to see you back Fritz maybe I may be able to back to the lake soon.


----------



## Intimidator

All Thumbs said:


> we were at cj today and marked several "covers" with fish marks around them. it was strange seeing cover after all these years of nothing. it didn't help me catch more fish but you can't blame that on the new cover, just a rotten fisherman. lol
> 
> all thumbs


I prefer to think of it, as the fish are full because of all the food that is available...due to the massive spawns of baitfish and fry....due to all the work we have done to provide cover so they can grow and prosper in the lake...not because we suck at fishing!lol


----------



## crappie55

can any one tell me what timw the bait shop closes by the lake im goen catfishing an xant get there til later


----------



## Curtis937

The one croft road by the dam closes at 7 there's also a few other places on rt 4 that sell gear and some bait 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> The one croft road by the dam closes at 7 there's also a few other places on rt 4 that sell gear and some bait
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lowell will know for sure....but I think the Marina bait shop closes at 9...same as the restaurant.


----------



## Just Fishin'

Finally made it to CJ today... Unfortunately didn't make more than a few casts, but time spent with my 4 year old daughter was priceless! We swam, talked and lounged out on the boat for hours, so I can't complain about anything . I will say that I marked so many fish.. everywhere! Seems like CJ is basically a smorgasbord of shad for all kinds of predator fish. Definitely look forward to doing some fishing next time I'm there!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Just Fishin' said:


> Finally made it to CJ today... Unfortunately didn't make more than a few casts, but time spent with my 4 year old daughter was priceless! We swam, talked and lounged out on the boat for hours, so I can't complain about anything . I will say that I marked so many fish.. everywhere! Seems like CJ is basically a smorgasbord of shad for all kinds of predator fish. Definitely look forward to doing some fishing next time I'm there!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Your priorities are in the right place...they're only young once ENJOY EVERY MOMENT!
CJ is gonna have some nice fish someday!!!
Good fishing to us all!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Cant wait to get my new sonar tommorow. I got the hb 587ci hd di gps combo for 350 normally 450 bucks


----------



## cjpolecat

I don't believe any one is fishing anymore.. I haven't seen a fishing report or water temp this whole page.. So I'll give ya one, Went to the boat ramp Saturday evening. Water temp was just right for swimming... Fishing results..... One 4" bluegill kept the skunk off.. Everyone had a good time, especially me. See ya on the water. Now I feel better...... CJP





This message made possible by my DELL Computer using the one finger pick and cuss method.


----------



## Doctor

Alright Cyberfox you can find those GPS locations now with that thing, CJPolecat, unfortunately I have been working all weekend but might get out there Monday or hope so..............Doc


----------



## Curtis937

Went out for an hour so to cj to take my 2 year old nephew out on the water in the boat. He's hooked.Lol










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Went out for an hour so to cj to take my 2 year old nephew out on the water in the boat. He's hooked.Lol
> 
> View attachment 81421
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That sure doesn't look like a kitty kat pole....guess she's teaching him how to catch REAL fish!!!lol


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Fritz....this is why I can't get out to fish....school starts Wednesday and hopefully I can get out more!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> That sure doesn't look like a kitty kat pole....guess she's teaching him how to catch REAL fish!!!lol


Haha  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

thats awesome guys! get the kids out and pass on the knowledge.


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> thats awesome guys! get the kids out and pass on the knowledge.


Dang...I should've bet that you would go out and get new Electronics after riding with Doc....I gave you too much credit and thought you had "Will-Power"....Man, you gave in to THE DARK SIDE!!!LOL

Dude, I'm happy for you! CONGRATS and GOOD FISHING!!!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Well brent after seeing what i seen on docs awesome equipment i had to do the best i could and it wasnt without a fight. Momma wasnt happy.lol


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> Try this approach: "GOSH, honey ! At least it wasn`t an selfish and dangerous ATV ! We can BOTH use the new SONAR at the SAME time !" Once she has time for it to "sink in", you`ll be fine...


Lowell
Your gonna get him killed. CJP


----------



## Doctor

Daniel,

Got your name right this time, ....lol....get with me when you get your unit installed and I'll help you upload all the coords for CJ Brown and give you a paper of all the others we have dropped...........Doc


----------



## Curtis937

I was out a week or so ago doing some cat fishing and caught this one it weighed right at 6.5 lbs and measured 27" I hope there's a good turn out for this tourney next month and some nice fish get caught. Caught it on shad on bottom. 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

Curtis, did you catch that one or the GF?? She made sure to tell me how she outfished you at the tourney , LOL 


Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Curtis, did you catch that one or the GF?? She made sure to tell me how she outfished you at the tourney , LOL
> 
> 
> Salmonid


So that's why she was teaching his nephew to fish!lol
Sorry Curtis....I couldn't resist!

Nice fish...very clean...beautiful colors!


----------



## Curtis937

Lol she caught it and she always out fishes me it seems she's a natural 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fshman_165

I was fishing at the MBR..nice quiet evening..one other gentleman was fishing. I started hearing sirens..coming from every direction. Next thing I know..the lake is surrounded by patrol cars...and next thing I know...they asked me to leave. They said the MBR is now a crime scene...They had boats and divers getting ready to go in..Hope everything/everyone is ok...bad part... the bass were hitting like crazy right on the ramps. I am gonna head back out in a few to see what is up. TV 2 news was there when I left.


----------



## fshman_165

http://www.wdtn.com/news/local/clark/search-for-woman-at-buck-creek-st-park

Woman's body was found..she fell overboard


----------



## Curtis937

Prayers go out to the family very sad


----------



## fshman_165

When I was there... it looked like there were 2 survivors that came in on a pontoon...its was after they came in that the officers walked down the dock and stated "sorry to ruin your fishing...but this is now a crime scene, so we are asking if you can get your gear and go"...so there is more than likely much more to this story


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> When I was there... it looked like there were 2 survivors that came in on a pontoon...its was after they came in that the officers walked down the dock and stated "sorry to ruin your fishing...but this is now a crime scene, so we are asking if you can get your gear and go"...so there is more than likely much more to this story


Thanks for the updates...you have a PM!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Doctor said:


> Daniel,
> 
> Got your name right this time, ....lol....get with me when you get your unit installed and I'll help you upload all the coords for CJ Brown and give you a paper of all the others we have dropped...........Doc


Its on doc. Works great. And i appreciate it. Those cords would be great


----------



## cajun willie

Afternoon fella's, been a while sence i been on here. Hope everyone is doing well. Now that i'm through moving hopefully can get back to fishing. Has anyone been catching white bass or seen them schooling?


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> Afternoon fella's, been a while sence i been on here. Hope everyone is doing well. Now that i'm through moving hopefully can get back to fishing. Has anyone been catching white bass or seen them schooling?


I've been seeing them ALOT and catching ALOT of Huge fish....of course it's at night while I'm sleeping....when I wake I have the strangest feeling that I haven't fished much this summer and it is just one BIG dream!
I have the next 2 weekends Free..except for Sundays between 12-4pm....and I'm gonna fish.


----------



## cajun willie

Intimidator said:


> I've been seeing them ALOT and catching ALOT of Huge fish....of course it's at night while I'm sleeping....when I wake I have the strangest feeling that I haven't fished much this summer and it is just one BIG dream!
> I have the next 2 weekends Free..except for Sundays between 12-4pm....and I'm gonna fish.


Dude, i might try and come up Saturday evening, you gonna be around? If im not to tired ....


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> Dude, i might try and come up Saturday evening, you gonna be around? If im not to tired ....


Yep..I'm gonna fish one way or another!


----------



## Salmonid

anyone else gonna be out Saturday? Looks like me and partner Ryan are gonna be out playing around with some modifications to our standard catfish setup. Will be in the 19 ft White w Blue trim Sea Nymph, 

Salmonid


----------



## Bossman302

I will be out saturday, but im not sure where yet lol. I might try a couple places at CJ or I might just head out to Choctaw where I usually go.


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Lowell....look what was just given to me!
Now we have to find a way to get the buckets to me and get these to "the experiment"!
Anyone have any ideas?




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bossman302

How many bricks is that? Should make for some nice crawdad holes lol. Apparently, Choctaw has an algae bloom, and the lake is locked down, so I will be over at CJ fishing somewhere lol.


----------



## golive

If we can setup a time next weekend, we can use my truck to get the bricks and the toon to put them in. I am fishing in the morning, so this weekend is out. Let me know. Text me @ 360-5874


----------



## Intimidator

I just happen to be "Free" next weekend also....my be guess is close to 300 bricks...I have no ideas how to get them to CJ...I don't know how many buckets I'd need!


----------



## Salmonid

Fished today from 8-2 and the day was perfect for fishing and obviously skiing and tubing, LOl not a ton of boats out but crowded enough with the skiers that it got kind of annoying so we left. got about 15 channel cats today but only 2 decent fish, a 5.2 and a 5.8 lbers , had a really hard time finding bait today so we lost about 90 minutes with that. fished all over the lake and never really found any good numbers at any one spot, water was in good shape, clear and around 75 degrees. 

Watched the watercraft guy do nothing but drive around not talking to the many boats who were running through the speed zone or even stop to talk to anyone and we watched him all day, just driving around aimlessly. Glad to see our taxpayers dollars hard at work there, LOL

Saw a young couple in a fancy scarab boat dock up after running all around the lake at very high speeds and noticed when they got out of the boat, they had an infant in an infant carrier that could not have been more then a few months old.. obviously no life jacket...glad to see the gene pool at its finest today...no surprise at CJB...

Also, I hope the person who found my castnet that I snagged yesterday in the marina enjoys it.. it was snagged good and so I tied it off to the bottom of the gated walkways out to the boats and when I came back today it was gone, someone had to have gotten it loose from the inside of the docks that were locked and anyone who was walking out would not have seen the rope, anyways, I hope you enjoy it and from all the lime green patch work on it, its doesn't throw very well... LOL


Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> I just happen to be "Free" next weekend also....my be guess is close to 300 bricks...I have no ideas how to get them to CJ...I don't know how many buckets I'd need!


I have a 1/2 ton truck with an 8' bed if you need help or we can use my boat if you need help dropping them 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bossman302

I went to the marina today from 4 to 8, ended up with one bluegill, and one large mouth bass, the large mouth only had one eye lol, which I found interesting. Other then those 2 fish, the bite was epic slow in the marina, LOTS of activity, just no bites. I seen a MONSTER school of gizzard shad near the wall on the corner as you drive into the parking lot,looked to be abour 9 feet long and 8 feet wide. Cyberfox pulled in looking for bait and missed it by about 3 minutes, he had a hard time finding bait as well.


----------



## chuck71

This weekend and next are full for me, but if it ends up happening some evening this week, I could possibly help with my boat and truck. I have plenty of buckets (probably 3-4 gallon) if those would help.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Could get the bricks to the boat, add the 10 more buckets of rubble, come back in and "ice" the bigger pile. Telling you, the small mouth will have an "all you can eat" crayfish FEAST there...would need 1 more truck or make 2 trips. Would imagine the bricks are further away...


Fished yesterday from 4-6am and 8-10pm.....found several of the new spring gators...I was fishing new cover and 10 of the little buggers were in it.
caught 2 twelve inch smallies early and 3 eleven inch crappie...at night I managed a 15 bucket mouth and twin 12's. 
Everything was off new cover, so it's doing the job so far.
Saw millions of 2 inch shad...and topwater action is everywhere....I put on a 2" silver shad keitech and kept it close to the surface with twitches and jerks and caught 10 dink crappie at night.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> This weekend and next are full for me, but if it ends up happening some evening this week, I could possibly help with my boat and truck. I have plenty of buckets (probably 3-4 gallon) if those would help.


If you can bring buckets to me, I can fill them...then we can get someone else to pick them up and take to CJ.
I live behind RAMAR on Petre.

Lowell...I'll get permission to do this drop...just so it's legal!


----------



## cyberfox2200

decided to get the castnet wet yesterday and try some catfishing last night. I did get 6 shad at about 8 inches long in the marina. Ran into Bossman there and he said i just missed the school of bait. oh well. i cut em into about 4 peices and the channel cats slammed em all night. was fishing just off the campground beach area in 15 feet of water


----------



## cjpolecat

Right now I'm free all of Labor Day weekend, holler if ya need anything. CJP


Must be getting old, got a charley horse in my typing finger.


----------



## Intimidator

The continuation of Lowell's Experimental "Crawdad Reef Project" has been blessed by the needed authorities! 
SPLASH!!!!


----------



## downtime8763

I have a few 5-3 gal buckets as well ,a truck,a boat and best of all Tuesday free!!!! Lowell or Brent give me a call or pm if any of these can help.


----------



## Intimidator

Alright guys...I need buckets....and alot of them!
Downtime is coming to my house tomorrow to bring his and Chuck is bringing the smaller ones he has.
I counted the bricks and there are 450 +/- a couple!
I figure I'm gonna need 30 some buckets!
HELP....!

Lowell/Matt...when are we gonna get these "wet"???
Paul and I are both free Saturday morning!


----------



## Intimidator

There were a couple rows below ground level....I have 352 at my house now and there are 168 more to bring over....I'm keeping 40 for my crates next year so we get to dump 480 bricks....maybe we should litter TWO areas.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherFL

When it gets to the colder months and that's if there's no ice on the lake do you guys think the cover will hold fish?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> When it gets to the colder months and that's if there's no ice on the lake do you guys think the cover will hold fish?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


YES...they will use the cover for protection, a rest stop, a feeding station, or ambush point....they are in areas that can be used year round.


----------



## fisherFL

So those signs at cj that say there's cover 30ft off the bank, is that cover gone because it's pretty old or could it be gone because everyone knows its there an overfished it? Maybe it's still there but I wouldn't think it is


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

That was cover that was put in "A LONG TIME AGO"...it has decayed and is gone....we'll get to that area again before we're done!")
Like Lowell said...there's stuff close by and we're closing in!




Fisherfourlife said:


> So those signs at cj that say there's cover 30ft off the bank, is that cover gone because it's pretty old or could it be gone because everyone knows its there an overfished it? Maybe it's still there but I wouldn't think it is
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cjpolecat

I can't be available until Friday thru Monday.. cjp


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> If you guys are willing, have 18 more buckets full of rubble and 10 cement "anchors" awaiting a lift. We can almost DOUBLE the size of the "CC"; keep in mind the bigger it is the more crayfish it can support... Also have about 8 other empty buckets, but some are jammed together. Am available tomorrow from noon on...717-9821.


I'm free Friday after 5pm, Saturday all day, Sunday after 5pm, Monday, and Tuesday.


----------



## firecat

I may have some time this weekend as well unless I head to the river. I have my boat back in my garage so it can be used to make drops. Brent just call me or I can talk to you at football.

Larry


----------



## cyberfox2200

Catching some kitties on cut shad tonight. Good fighters


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Catching some kitties on cut shad tonight. Good fighters


I should have never sent you out to help Doc...he ruined you....now you belong to "THE DARK SIDE"!LOL


----------



## Doctor

Just wait till he spends a day in the boat with me fishing, he will trully be on the Dark side then....lol


----------



## Intimidator

Dave Finley is the newest Park Manager at CJ!
Dave has taken over for Mark Hoffhines at the Main Ofiice across from the Beach...he also has given us his appreciation, his OK to continue the work we are doing at CJ, and has offered any assistance possible!

If you get a chance, stop by and Thank him for being a partner and allowing us to continue the improvement "Projects" at CJ!

Thanks Dave!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell
Paul and I have all the bricks at my place...we loaded about 10 buckets but will need about 30 more if we go that route...what we can do is stack then all in the bed of his truck and load them into buckets at the lake to dump them.
When do you want to do the drop?

Hey Matt...are you free Saturday morning??


----------



## cyberfox2200

Ha mastered snelling hooks today. Here kitty kitty kitty


----------



## Intimidator

Dude....why don't you fish with Curtis??
He's looking for a partner in the tournament next week!




cyberfox2200 said:


> Ha mastered snelling hooks today. Here kitty kitty kitty


----------



## Curtis937

I'm off Saturday if you guys need some help moving or setting up things I have a truck and a strong back lol feel free to shoot me a text if you need some help 
9376310346



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish

I'm planning on taking the kayak to CJ to do some fishing Sunday around from around 2pm and staying probably till dark. 

I have been wanting to help out with some of your cover projects. If you guy can use a strong back to help load, carry, or dump bricks Sunday afternoon/evening let me know.


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis and Yak...as soon as we hear from Lowell and Matt, I'll be in touch...if Paul and I load his truck with the bricks....our dead butts will need someone to unload them at CJ!
Just moving them all over to my house had me sleeping like a baby and sore as heck!lol


----------



## Doctor

My work weekend. do guys need the GPS coords for the experiment


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Am at your disposal from 8AMish tomorrow until next Tuesday. If I may "suggest", should finish enlarging the "CC"" 1st, then return with the 20+ empty buckets to your place to load them and then put the red brick "icing' on our `experiment"....this is going to become a 50 yr attractor...BTW, ditto on being "sore" !


Let's do this Saturday morning then....you and helpers can get the rubble down while Paul and I load the bricks...then we'll bring them to Matts dock to off-load.
Is 7am good for everyone???


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> My work weekend. do guys need the GPS coords for the experiment


Yep...just so we're sure!
Pm it to me...also that GPS app you were talkin about.
Thanks Doc


----------



## Curtis937

7 am sat will work for me See ya at the marina 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> My address is 1305 S Belmont for who ever`s got the truck. Will have the driveway clear...BTW, Brent, if you need more buckets, I have about 7-8, some are jammed together...


Just bring them to CJ...we'll fill them with bricks when we get to the lake with the bricks.


----------



## Intimidator

WE NEED HELP!!!!!
ANYONE who wants to help on a quick rubble/concrete/brick drop please be at the Marina restrooms (NE part of the Marina)(by the hospitality camper) at 7 am Saturday August 31st. We will be loading and unloading buckets of busted up concrete, cement blocks, and bricks. Best Guess, is it will only take an hour or two...max...if we get enough people!

We'll probably need a second boat if possible...just in case! 
At the least, you new guys will be able to see where the New "Freshwater Lobster Reef" will be...and you'll get an idea of what we'll be doing next year also. 

Lowell, Bill (Cajun) has 30+ concrete blocks...I'll have him bring them up!

Matt, We need the SS GOLIVE!


----------



## Bossman302

You guys rock, I might be able to make it saturday, I will let you know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## golive

I will be there at 7 Sat morning. I will also have my truck there if needed.

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## golive

And of course the boat is already there.

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## Curtis937

Lowell H Turner said:


> As far as I know, have no truck lined up for Sat morning, in the drive for the buckets of rubble and cement anchors. Anybody? Will need it for the base to expand the "CC"...I`ll even load it all !


Hey I can bring my truck over sat morning at 7 am and we can get it loaded up


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Hey I can bring my truck over sat morning at 7 am and we can get it loaded up


Thanks...much appreciated!

Now all I need is to get Cajun Willie off the "Twin Peaks" early enough to get to the lake on time with the Blocks!lol


----------



## Curtis937

Lowell H Turner said:


> Will have the driveway cleared for you to back on in, Curtis ! See you them, sir ! (I love it when a conspiracy "comes together"...) See you all shortly...


Sounds good see ya Saturday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Will have the driveway cleared for you to back on in, Curtis ! See you them, sir ! (I love it when a conspiracy "comes together"...) See you all shortly...


Bill will be bringing the blocks he can get ahold of....if anyone else has any concrete blocks, bring them.
Paul and I are starting at 6 and will have the bricks there at 7 or close.
Captain Matt and the SS GOLIVE are docked and ready...so, all we need is a backup boat and some other muscle.
I have the exact coords.

Chuck is getting details but we may have a source of as many 10 hole bricks as we can use for next year.


----------



## fishguy 888

For you guys that fish C.J. for crappies and walleyes in the fall when do they start biting good?


----------



## Doctor

Went out and fished today for only a couple of hours the bite was on plenty of bait in the water and the cats are on them big time I had a blast, water temp is 82.7 only a dozen boats on the water most of them were guys out wakeboarding, I fished the recent cover man oh man is it working check these pictures out. GPS coords have been removed to protect the Innocent...lol The last shot I was surprized to find a lot of weedgrouth around some cover.


----------



## yakfish

Intimidator said:


> WE NEED HELP!!!!!
> ANYONE who wants to help on a quick rubble/concrete/brick drop please be at the Marina restrooms (NE part of the Marina)(by the hospitality camper) at 7 am Saturday August 31st. We will be loading and unloading buckets of busted up concrete, cement blocks, and bricks. Best Guess, is it will only take an hour or two...max...if we get enough people!
> 
> We'll probably need a second boat if possible...just in case!
> At the least, you new guys will be able to see where the New "Freshwater Lobster Reef" will be...and you'll get an idea of what we'll be doing next year also.
> 
> Lowell, Bill (Cajun) has 30+ concrete blocks...I'll have him bring them up!
> 
> Matt, We need the SS GOLIVE!


I plan to be there. I was going to do Caesers Creek Saturday and CJ on Sunday. But since you guys are doing this on Saturday I'll switch it up. see you Saturday!


Edit: No promises yet, but I might have a lead on more bricks. If I can get my hands on them I'll bring them with me.


----------



## Intimidator

yakfish said:


> I plan to be there. I was going to do Caesers Creek Saturday and CJ on Sunday. But since you guys are doing this on Saturday I'll switch it up. see you Saturday!
> 
> 
> Edit: No promises yet, but I might have a lead on more bricks. If I can get my hands on them I'll bring them with me.


THANKS! Much appreciated.


----------



## Curtis937

Lowell H Turner said:


> I have 20 blocks, but I am NOT going to ask Curtis to try to haul the rubble AND the blocks in 1 load; have no problem with donating them but there is simply TOO much weight for 1 safe load unless you have a truck and trailer or 2 trucks. Am not going to ask anyone to overload their vehicle...SAFETY 1st !


We can make two trips if you want 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

See everyone out at the Marina at 7am!


----------



## Just Fishin'

I've been wanting to get out there and meet / help you guys.. and I think ill be able to make it up there Saturday morning! I'll have my 4 year old daughter.. we'll see if she can carry a brick or two 

Hope to see you all there!
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Just Fishin' said:


> I've been wanting to get out there and meet / help you guys.. and I think ill be able to make it up there Saturday morning! I'll have my 4 year old daughter.. we'll see if she can carry a brick or two
> 
> Hope to see you all there!
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Please feel free to come out and meet some of the guys...kids ARE ALWAYS WELCOME....I think we have plenty of help so bring your daughter out and enjoy the morning with her!


----------



## cyberfox2200

catfishing tonight caught many channel cats. and i had a 10 inch crappie eat a 6 inch shad and a 4/0 hook. dang hungry guy. lol


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> catfishing tonight caught many channel cats. and i had a 10 inch crappie eat a 6 inch shad and a 4/0 hook. dang hungry guy. lol


You know that those kitties are delicious fried in olive oil.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> To the many "Friends of CJ Brown', again, THANK YOU ALL ! THAT was a "splash " ! (And Matt, your boat handling was superb !)


Thanks to all the "New Friends" who attended..... and the "diehards"! I'm sure everyone "learned" something!

Doc is going out Monday to take pics of our handiwork.


----------



## Just Fishin'

It was great to meet you guys and to help out today! You all are definitely doing a lot of good for the lake that will last for many years.

Oh, and hauling that one brick must've been enough to tire Lilly out.. she fell asleep on the drive home 

Hope everyone has a fun and safe Labor Day weekend!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

It was nice to meet everyone put there this morning! The pile has been chrisened. I donated a Keitech to the pile of bricks. Lol! And you'll never guess where I caught this little guy.


----------



## Curtis937

yakfish said:


> It was nice to meet everyone put there this morning! The pile has been chrisened. I donated a Keitech to the pile of bricks. Lol! And you'll never guess where I caught this little guy.


Wow already? Nice 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Just Fishin' said:


> It was great to meet you guys and to help out today! You all are definitely doing a lot of good for the lake that will last for many years.
> 
> Oh, and hauling that one brick must've been enough to tire Lilly out.. she fell asleep on the drive home
> 
> Hope everyone has a fun and safe Labor Day weekend!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You have a beautiful little angel....take her fishing and enjoy her youth!
Very nice meeting you both....welcome aboard!


----------



## Intimidator

yakfish said:


> It was nice to meet everyone put there this morning! The pile has been chrisened. I donated a Keitech to the pile of bricks. Lol! And you'll never guess where I caught this little guy.


Amazing....just amazing!
Congrats!
Very nice to have your help....welcome aboard also!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> You know that those kitties are delicious fried in olive oil.


Lol i bet. But they were all turned back for another day. Good job on the splash down i heard it went well


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Lol i bet. But they were all turned back for another day. Good job on the splash down i heard it went well


I told Curtis today that if all the kat fishermen ate a few each....it would thin the herd....then the others would get bigger....I've never seen such a bunch of "non fish eaters"!lol

You'll have to go see the results...next time you're out.


----------



## golive

Only one last night that was picture worthy.








Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## golive

Glad to help out today. Nice to put some more faces with names.

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## ssouthard

watch out for this dude, cost me a lot of tackle over this summer......


----------



## Bossman302

good to hear the drop went well all! sorry I couldnt make it out for that, I had some previous things to get done today.


----------



## Curtis937

So I was looking at old posts on here I can't believe this thread was started apr 2010 that's crazy 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> only one last night that was picture worthy.
> View attachment 82416
> 
> 
> sent from my droid dna


good eater!lol
nice fish.


----------



## Intimidator

ssouthard said:


> watch out for this dude, cost me a lot of tackle over this summer......
> View attachment 82417


Lol.....been to the beach lately??


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> So I was looking at old posts on here I can't believe this thread was started apr 2010 that's crazy
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And just think...this is how we all met....CJ has really benefited from this thread!


----------



## ssouthard

Wife caught a fish Ohio White bass off the beach with a shad hot-n- tot, 17 inches long, never got a picture, catch and released it....


----------



## ssouthard

Sheriff's Office called me at 0145 hours this morning asking me to assist them on CJ. A boater called 911 in distress, ran out of gas. I towed the guy in and got home by 0330. Lake was flat.


----------



## Salmonid

ssouthard, good job on the rescue, Ive towed in 2-3 people every year for the last few and several during tournaments. sorry no pity for someone out at night with no gas and without a backup like a trolling motor. How much gas you actually need at CJ? about half a gallon is all I ever use there fishing all day...its a tiny lake.

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid

Yeah I understand a motor prob and the such but blatantly running out of gas is not excusable for a serious boater.... Of course I see a half dozen folks every day on my excursions that have run out of gas in their cars so I don't see why those same folks some of which own a boat would be any different. 

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937

So was out at cj today the water was very choppy the water is at about 81 deg tried to do some bass fishing at the new spot but there were probably 10 people casting at the spot from shore lol either they know or they just thought that would be a good spot either way couldn't fish it so id be game for adding another one farther out . 

Oh yea caught some cats mostly small but one was pretty nice around 4 lbs......all on cut shad 

Couldn't find any schools of shad today tried a few different spots only netted a few small ones 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooterJ

what the heck is all that on the fish finder


----------



## scooterJ

so any walleyes being caught


----------



## ssouthard

Unfortunately new boat dealers will sell a new boater a boat, give them the keys and tell them to have fun. No training, no life jackets, no gas.

The vary first thing the new boater does is go to the drive thru and by a 30 pack. Smokes and some fishing worms. They head out, with no day signal equipment, no night signal equipment and no fuel. 

I was a tonnage boat captain on Lake Erie for 12 years and I had a towing endorsement. I usually was heading out when the bad storm was forcing everyone in. Running out of gas was number one issue and running the battery dead the number two in call outs.


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> So was out at cj today the water was very choppy the water is at about 81 deg tried to do some bass fishing at the new spot but there were probably 10 people casting at the spot from shore lol either they know or they just thought that would be a good spot either way couldn't fish it so id be game for adding another one farther out .
> 
> Oh yea caught some cats mostly small but one was pretty nice around 4 lbs......all on cut shad
> 
> Couldn't find any schools of shad today tried a few different spots only netted a few small ones
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Live and learn....we had to put the 1st one where we could check on it!
Now you understand why I'll never put anything of around the Marina..... people will bitch about cover and tell you it doesn't work or that it isn't responsible for improvements, they'll complain about losing lures and tackle, and refuse to help....but let them find out about it and they will fish on it 24/7 and even fight for bank or boat space to reach it....I can honestly say that I put cover in to help the lake...I can also say, I do not ever remember keeping a fish caught off my cover....My feeling is that if you build the population, the overflow can be harvested and it will be self sustaining. A self sustaining fishery will never have the extreme ups and downs that most fisheries go through.....we just have to get more people to eat some 1-3lb kitties.


----------



## Curtis937

Yea very true and I agree some people need to eat some cats but it's not going to be me though I'm strictly catch and release only lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Too, as more and more cover goes in, most seasonal people tend to be lazy and fish whatever is closest to where they park their vehicle. By putting out hundreds of the "C" trees, even if they are (relatively) `short lived` there is no way they will ALL get `fished down`. Sheer quantity has a `quality` all it`s own...being able to go to 18 fow also makes finding them 5X more difficult by allowing us to cover more of CJ . And concentrating on the longer lasting stuff ensures that even if found, they just keep on helping to produce fish !


To me, Christmas trees are a waste of time now...I much prefer what you, Fritz, and Mike did with the Cedar. Instead of using wood that's gonna decay fast, we need to look for longer lasting BB's and hedge apple tops.
Even though Christmas trees are better than nothing....if we're gonna do it, then we need to do it right this time. 

I will never be able to forget watching people after word got out about the cover that was put in the Marina and handicap area.....none of us thought it would ever get that bad...when idiots will fist fight over fishing spots to reach cover, not allow handicapped people access to the HANDICAPPED PLATFORM because they wanted to fish the cover, even though the cover was put in for the handicapped, elderly, and kids. And when people would pay-lake others and squeeze in shoulder to shoulder to be able to fish the cover, purposely tear up the cover so others couldn't fish it or because they lost a hook and bobber, and cuss at kids to get them to move..then something is wrong!
I have spent my hard earned money, sweat, and time on providing cover for CJ....just like alot of others....I'm gonna put it far away from bank access so it does the most good...if 1 or 2 boats a week fish it, it's still better than hords of "bankers" fishing it 24/7 until it's stripped. Some of our cover may never be found because it was so well placed and hidden....I feel good about that!


----------



## Curtis937

i agree that it should be farther away....you guys are investing a lot of your time, energy, money, etc to improve the lake its a shame that people act the way they do.....its supposed to be fun fishing its the only hobby I enjoy...but there will always be idiots that ruin things for everyone that's one of the main reasons I bought a boat so at least I can get away from them now....the best part about what I saw today was that 99% of the people trying to fish the new cover were still about 10-15' from casting on it...they couldn't reach it from shore......so at least it will still do what it is supposed to do and it will be there for a very long time and the bank fisherman cant reach it and its to crowded for boats to try lol....


----------



## johnnywalleye

ch is a great lake. it has the best public ramps in ohio. bar none. cj has the best boat ramps in ohio. the christmas tree plantings are the best in ohio. i praise the group that completed this project. well done, studs and fillies, in case you have not noticed, i rate cj as the best fishing lake in ohio. bank fishermen have access to the lake. the only improvement that i would recommend is access to the christmas tree by the bank fishermen. i suggest the planting of platforms out into the lake, say 150 ft. i forget what you call them. atlantic seaboard has them. long wooden planks out to the sea. i tell you, getting old is difficult. oh well, fishing cj on wednesday. see you there.


----------



## yakfish

Let me know when you will be dumping more ruble. If I can make it I'll be there. I agree about building at night or even earlier in the morning.


----------



## Intimidator

Trust me, there's enough cover in the Marina that we'll never have to touch it with the groups stuff.....but nothing was put in the old locations where it can be reached....they'll just have to fish others C trees around the docks after November 1st!
If any other banker has ideas for cover....all they have to do is build some cover and it'll get put in where they want. 
Everyone needs to understand that the cover is for the lake....once it is working, the fish will grow, and spread throughout the lake...when the spread occurs is when you have a sustained fishery...everyone seems to forget how much of a "FAIL" it was when cover locations were given out to the masses.
I'm hoping to finish the permanent cover in 2 yrs or less....if I can get enough material to do a big drop next year, that one may be the last for me....when I started the permanent cover drops I had areas in mind that wouldn't be fished often and would do the most good......I only have 2 other hidden areas that I need to put cover in, I'm closing in on 300 pieces of PERMANENT cover, after these 2 areas, the baton will be passed..then if people want to keep pumping in C trees year after year then they can...I'm gonna enjoy the fruits of our labor!


----------



## downtime8763

Brent, When we were talking about the placement of cover and while looking at ME you stated something like when you get older and can't do this you want to enjoy the labor that you put forth.That was good and I agree and I'm glad I didn't look like you at 50 cause I'd be worried in 7 years as well!  Enjoyed seeing everyone and hope to see you all on the water when it cools down as everyone knows old people can't take the HEAT.


----------



## Curtis937

Lol I just wanna see the cats get bigger maybe we should just have a big catfish fry up there one day we could easily catch a 100 1 lb cats in a day


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuckIfan09 asked me if I would take him and his Dad out this weekend to try for walleye as his Dad lives in Washington state. We started out drifting the double humps and Dad's first fish was a 13" gator, we got 3 short gators ( dad 2) 15-20 small cats,12-15 crappie,10-12 gills and 1 wb. All were got on a jig and 1/2 a crawler water temp was 79-80 degrees.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Brent, When we were talking about the placement of cover and while looking at ME you stated something like when you get older and can't do this you want to enjoy the labor that you put forth.That was good and I agree and I'm glad I didn't look like you at 50 cause I'd be worried in 7 years as well!  Enjoyed seeing everyone and hope to see you all on the water when it cools down as everyone knows old people can't take the HEAT.


Thanks buddy!lol.....

No one has mentioned having to position a certain person as balast on the SS GOLIVE!lol


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Lol I just wanna see the cats get bigger maybe we should just have a big catfish fry up there one day we could easily catch a 100 1 lb cats in a day


I'd be glad to be the cook....just need someone to peel and filet....I prefer to peel because I think you need some of the fat for taste...also that's where the good oils are!
I have a 3" deep cast iron skillet that is 18x12...It will hold a gallon of olive oil and will cook alot of fish quickly! Corn meal, seasoning, and creme, are not that expensive!

Nice day out on the lake Rusty....I'm sure Steve's father enjoyed himself.
Congrats.


----------



## cjpolecat

Intimidator said:


> Thanks buddy!lol.....
> 
> No one has mentioned having to position a certain person as balast on the SS GOLIVE!lol


If I remember right, he is just the right size for a boat anchor...
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> We will concentrate on the long term stuff next yr. And if we had NOT given "the Powers that Be" the GPS positions #1 we would not have still been "in the game", and #2 you wouldn`t have been able to talk them into letting us continue, or #3 NOT have to give them positions now, #4 been allowed go to 18 fow, #5 use the PVC, or #6 had the chance to do our "experiment". They are working to a degree and they admittedly take a great deal of pressure off most of the rest of the lake...again, it`s a public fishing lake, and personally would rather have them beat up the ones in the Marina...


In a way, giving out the GPS coords on that drop, did serve a purpose....it proved the old saying about "Giving a man a Fish"...it also proved how selfish people are and that most people can't be trusted to take care of our resources...I fished over 200 days that year...people stripped as much as they could until all the fish were gone....From bank and boat!
I do feel sorry for disabled people and "True" fishermen with kids who want to fish in the Marina....I wish there was a way to help them....but, the idiots of our society ruined it for everyone. 
Yes, it is a Public Lake...if they want cover put back in areas they destroyed, then they can join and put it in...but I don't have to make it easier for idiots to poach as many fish as possible....I put cover where you have to hike or where it is hard to find by boat..... it benefits everyone by benefitting the lake... fishermen can C&R and enjoy fishing or take a few if they want...let the others wait until the fishery expands to their areas.


----------



## Salmonid

I assure you there is still tons of cover in theh marina, I know every time I castnet there I find them.. every last one of them...LOL Ive lost two nets there this year alone, pulled up many a cedar getting nets back. I wont go into the rant about losing four trolling rigs at the same pass several times a day, Ill save that for another day...


Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> I assure you there is still tons of cover in theh marina, I know every time I castnet there I find them.. every last one of them...LOL Ive lost two nets there this year alone, pulled up many a cedar getting nets back. I wont go into the rant about losing four trolling rigs at the same pass several times a day, Ill save that for another day...
> 
> 
> Salmonid


I've tried to tell people that....ice guys know where it's at and boat owners! 
It's just not at the gas docks, sidewalk, and handicap platform like it was and people are pissed because it slows down after the spawns.
When the cover in those areas were new...it produced fish until the next year....they figured it should always be like that!lol


----------



## Doctor

Took the twins out fishing today, boy Grandpa has never answered so many questions about electronics and the boat but we had an awesome day on the water, water temp is still 82, started dragging baits got 4 rods out and the first rod went down, dink then got it on board and was getting some bait ready when the outside rod went down and never came back up Brandon boated a 10# Channel we caught a few more fish and then the Jetskis started circling us so we moved to the North end dragged baits back there and again Brandon had a rod go down and never came back up another 10#8oz Channel cat all and all a great day boated 17 fish in 4 hours and missed so many hookups dinks just pounded the rods but the boys had a blast Zack boated 9 fish Brandon boated 8 fish but he took big fish honors twice, they were tired as both were falling asleep in the chairs Here are the pictures:










The twins sitting on the back of the boat Zack on right Brandon on left










Zack with the first fish of the day










Brandon straining with his 10# channel cat










Zack with another










After Brandon boated this 10.8# Channel he told Zack please hold my fish he is just too heavy for me.

I really enjoyed putting these kids on some nice fish when I retire I may have a boatload of grand kids fishing with me.......lol.........Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Too cool...glad Grandpa had fun!")




Doctor said:


> Took the twins out fishing today, boy Grandpa has never answered so many questions about electronics and the boat but we had an awesome day on the water, water temp is still 82, started dragging baits got 4 rods out and the first rod went down, dink then got it on board and was getting some bait ready when the outside rod went down and never came back up Brandon boated a 10# Channel we caught a few more fish and then the Jetskis started circling us so we moved to the North end dragged baits back there and again Brandon had a rod go down and never came back up another 10#8oz Channel cat all and all a great day boated 17 fish in 4 hours and missed so many hookups dinks just pounded the rods but the boys had a blast Zack boated 9 fish Brandon boated 8 fish but he took big fish honors twice, they were tired as both were falling asleep in the chairs Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twins sitting on the back of the boat Zack on right Brandon on left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zack with the first fish of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon straining with his 10# channel cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zack with another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Brandon boated this 10.8# Channel he told Zack please hold my fish he is just too heavy for me.
> 
> I really enjoyed putting these kids on some nice fish when I retire I may have a boatload of grand kids fishing with me.......lol.........Doc


----------



## yakfish

Great Job Doc! Looks like those little guys had a blast!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Thats awesome. those boys look like there having the time of there lives


----------



## Bossman302

Fishing with grandpa, good stuff right there! I wish I could hook into a 10 lb Channel at CJ... LOL, this year has been sad for me.


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> Fishing with grandpa, good stuff right there! I wish I could hook into a 10 lb Channel at CJ... LOL, this year has been sad for me.


One last time......if you eat some 1 pounders, you'll grow more 10 pounders!
"Grow Big Fish....Eat More Kittens"lol


----------



## Salmonid

Sooo, who all from this board will be fishing the tourney next weekend, ( 14th) and for what species? 

Planning on doing the catfish one, 

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937

Ill be there the 14th for the cats 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

If I get back from Iowa I'll be there for the Crappies seem to catch more of them than Catfish.NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTT going after the kitties.............Doc


----------



## cyberfox2200

Where is the info for the tournaments


----------



## Curtis937

You can pay day of tourney


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BlueBoat98

I had resigned myself to droping some big money on the Mercury by going to an actual certified Merc Tech for that RPM problem. That's going to be kinda hard with the transmission slipping on the Jeep. I can't even get it in until Monday. Guess I was pretty lucky since I dragged that boat over 40 miles on Saturday and Monday. Now it won't even go into gear. Maybe I'll get both fixed in time to do some cool weather fishing in a few weeks.

When I was out this past weekend it was pretty slow but I did get a couple of Walleyes, two 17" keepers, on Saturday. I released them. I got four 13 - 14" short Walleyes on Monday. The bluegills are ravenous and everywhere. Every time I'm out I snag one or two in addition to those hooked in the mouth. Those little guys pulling sideways really feel like something. Also seeing a small number of Crappies and quite a few small to medium Kitties. Water temp about 78 in most of the main lake.

See you out there once I get everything fixed.

MC


----------



## yakfish

I know about the bluegilsl. I caught a 8 incher on Saturday out there that sideswiped a spinnerbait and got hooked in the side of his head. That little bugger pulled as hard as the few bass I caught that day!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy, Dale, and I, will be out Friday afternoon and evening trying to find some Bass of the Small and Large mouth variety.....we'll be out on the SS SCOOBYDOO!
Hopefully, Good Fishin' To Us All!


----------



## golive

My uncle and myself will be fishing for catfish. The flyer is kinda confusing, is it 6 fish per person or per team? 

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## Just Fishin'

Intimidator said:


> Shaggy, Dale, and I, will be out Friday afternoon and evening trying to find some Bass of the Small and Large mouth variety.....we'll be out on the SS SCOOBYDOO!
> Hopefully, Good Fishin' To Us All!


Good luck Friday! 

I'll be out there Saturday afternoon (hopefully) and definitely all day sunday. Let me know if you guys will be out over the weekend and I'll look for you to say hi.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Curtis937

Lol what doc said 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

golive said:


> My uncle and myself will be fishing for catfish. The flyer is kinda confusing, is it 6 fish per person or per team?
> 
> Sent from my Droid DNA


6 per team and only one of the six can be over 28 inches.....Doc


----------



## Curtis937

Ill be out tomorrow and maybe Friday for a bit fishing from the bank for catfish feel free to say hey

I might take the boat out tomorrow if I can find someone wanting to join if interested shoot me a text 9376310346 ill fish for whatever so just let me know if your interested 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdealer04

I will be out there on Saturday and maybe Sunday too with my dad. We will be in a blue and white Crestliner covered in monster rod holders. Feel free to say hi if you see us. Probably will fish for some cats and crappie and maybe try and catch one of those elusive (for me at least) walleye.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Hey doc do u have a second teammate for kitty tourney. I assume Lynn will fish but if she dont feel like it. I would like to


----------



## cyberfox2200

I been spending to much time on hookedoncatfish cause i done went and bought a old metal baitcaster with clicker and some 5/0 circle hooks. Not an abu but im going to try it if it works then a c3 is coming soon. Thanks doc good material on your site


----------



## golive

Thanks Doc

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## cyberfox2200

Bank fishing for cats tonight been here 30 min got 3 already. My new real is awesome


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Bank fishing for cats tonight been here 30 min got 3 already. My new real is awesome


"The DARK Side, he has gone"{in my best Yoda impersonation}LOL
Good fishing Daniel!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Ive always been a catfish guy. Growing up on the banks of the guyandot river in wv. Just stopped when i came here. Cant seem to find thr 20 30 40+ pounders i like to catch. Now im just rekindling my love of the sport with newfound info from a pro who just happens to live and fish cj. Lake fishing is alot different than a muddy swift river


----------



## Bossman302

Doc's website has the best advice for catfish period lol, I always use either bluegill or shad for bait. I learned a lot just browsing around, thanks Doc!

I really need to just get out and pull an all nighter at CJ and just hammer catfish lmao....


----------



## Curtis937

cyberfox2200 said:


> Ive always been a catfish guy. Growing up on the banks of the guyandot river in wv. Just stopped when i came here. Cant seem to find thr 20 30 40+ pounders i like to catch. Now im just rekindling my love of the sport with newfound info from a pro who just happens to live and fish cj. Lake fishing is alot different than a muddy swift river


You should try the north end of the lake you can get too it off of grant road it's a bit of a walk but there's some nice cats back there 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Got on the water at 6pm saw Shaggy, Brent and Dale talked a bit then I went fishing tossed out first rod baited up second rod and the first one was down 8# Channel, water temps 78.9 

Finally got both rods out and Man it was on fire, boated 17 channels in 2 hours time, biggest a nice 14# Channel cat my best 6 fish went 52.12# hope this bite holds up for next weeks tournament...............Doc


----------



## fishdealer04

Doctor said:


> Got on the water at 6pm saw Shaggy, Brent and Dale talked a bit then I went fishing tossed out first rod baited up second rod and the first one was down 8# Channel, water temps 78.9
> 
> Finally got both rods out and Man it was on fire, boated 17 channels in 2 hours time, biggest a nice 14# Channel cat my best 6 fish went 52.12# hope this bite holds up for next weeks tournament...............Doc


Hopefully there will be some for me tomorrow Doc...well that is if I can talk dad into fishing for catfish haha


----------



## Bossman302

johnnywalleye said:


> don't you think its time to stop this ****. how about katherine lake. i figured this would stop you. don't even know about katherine lake do you?


what exactly are you talking about? what if i dont want to stop whatever it is you think i should stop doing?  :T


----------



## Intimidator

Thanks to the moderator that deleted the next to last post.


----------



## Intimidator

This is why I love the Keitech's so much....they helped Shaggy catch the rare but legendary "Roc" Bass...this beast is so ferocious it tried to devour a swimbait larger than itself....what a fight!


Shag and I fished during the heat of the day for Bass and only had a single crappie to show for our efforts....it's a good thing that we had alot of catching up to do....I had a blast, it's great to have the Shag back in the "pack"...hopefully next time we can actually catch some fish instead of just chatting.
Went back out with Dale from 5-7 and Dale was the only one to catch a fish....we all were very disappointed the the restaurant is now only open on the weekend. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Just Fishin'

Intimidator said:


> This is why I love the Keitech's so much....they helped Shaggy catch the rare but legendary "Roc" Bass...this beast is so ferocious it tried to devour a swimbait larger than itself....what a fight!
> 
> 
> Shag and I fished during the heat of the day for Bass and only had a single crappie to show for our efforts....it's a good thing that we had alot of catching up to do....I had a blast, it's great to have the Shag back in the "pack"...hopefully next time we can actually catch some fish instead of just chatting.
> Went back out with Dale from 5-7 and Dale was the only one to catch a fish....we all were very disappointed the the restaurant is now only open on the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I heard about those elusive, tough fighting rock bass up there.. thought they were just a myth though! 

Hope the fishing turns around for ya!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shaggy

Now with photographic proof every angler in the region will be on the lake trying to get one. Thanks Intimidator for not giving out the coordinates.

And *Lowell*, it took "The Great Experiment" to lure one out in the open. (Where'd the smilies go?)


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Hey, it IS an "experiment"...too early to judge yet. On the other hand at least 4 bass so far. With 20 of them scattered all over the lake...especially lasting 30-50 yrs even without wood or PVC added...


20 of them? Man a barge needs to be found that could haul a dump truck out on the lake. How cool would that be?


----------



## cjbrown

Intimidator said:


> This is why I love the Keitech's so much....they helped Shaggy catch the rare but legendary "Roc" Bass...this beast is so ferocious it tried to devour a swimbait larger than itself....what a fight!
> 
> 
> Shag and I fished during the heat of the day for Bass and only had a single crappie to show for our efforts....it's a good thing that we had alot of catching up to do....I had a blast, it's great to have the Shag back in the "pack"...hopefully next time we can actually catch some fish instead of just chatting.
> Went back out with Dale from 5-7 and Dale was the only one to catch a fish....we all were very disappointed the the restaurant is now only open on the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Looks like a petrified cat.....


----------



## Intimidator

cjbrown said:


> Looks like a petrified cat.....


If that's the case, then it's no wonder the kitty hunters won't eat them!lol


----------



## Just Fishin'

Nice and relaxing morning on the water at cj. Caught a couple bass in the morning. Water temp showed 78 and had a slight breeze. Winds have picked up a bit which feels perfect while a line is out and I'm kicking back and reading a book. Think I might stay out here for a while longer and enjoy the day!


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Curtis937

Nice breeze water is at 79 deg and the cats are biting we've caught a ton of dinks and two nice ones the largest being 8 lbs 

We've also caught a few crappies on cut shad on accident 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Just Fishin' said:


> Nice and relaxing morning on the water at cj. Caught a couple bass in the morning. Water temp showed 78 and had a slight breeze. Winds have picked up a bit which feels perfect while a line is out and I'm kicking back and reading a book. Think I might stay out here for a while longer and enjoy the day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Very Nice. ...Congrats....glad someone can find a few Bass!

Congrats also Curtis....nice Kitty...you're suppose to be saving those for next weekend!lol


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Shaggy, dumping the rubble base from buckets actually went surprisingly fast (10 minutes each load), what took awhile was loading the buckets themselves and loading the boat SS "Golive". With a large pontoon boat (barge) stripped of everything that could be towed tied up along side the cement wall it would make loading much faster, and it should be able to do the task with 2-3 trips as opposed to the 7 loads CC#1 required. The thing that would overall help the effort at CJ the most would be to have whomever has the bait shop concession to "support" it whole heartedly with gas, coordination, ect. As it is right now that is NOT going to happen...perhaps in the near future.


The next ones will not be as easy....on this one we had a nice protected area and didn't have alot of open water...we could also make several quick trips...a barge for the next ones would surely help...either that or we will need an Armada to get all the stuff out in one load.


----------



## Just Fishin'

Intimidator said:


> Very Nice. ...Congrats....glad someone can find a few Bass!
> 
> Congrats also Curtis....nice Kitty...you're suppose to be saving those for next weekend!lol


Also made a new friend.. she was thirsty and let me get very close lol








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> Very Nice. ...Congrats....glad someone can find a few Bass!
> 
> Congrats also Curtis....nice Kitty...you're suppose to be saving those for next weekend!lol


Thanks and he is still out there I only kept him out long enough for a pic then released him back to his hole......so hopefully he'll be hungry next weekend 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Just Fishin' said:


> Also made a new friend.. she was thirsty and let me get very close lol
> View attachment 82910
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's pretty cool.... Did you see the horses swimming by the handicap dock lol there was three of them with there riders 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Just Fishin' said:


> Also made a new friend.. she was thirsty and let me get very close lol
> View attachment 82910
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Very nice pic!
People who don't get outside, just don't understand how relaxing and cool it is to be around nature....if you open your eyes, it's amazing what you can see out at CJ.

I wish I had a camera the last time Dale and I were out with Don...a immature Bald Eagle swooped down and got a big ol' fish and went up in a old dead tree right over our heads and ate it....that was just AMAZING to be able to watch!


----------



## Just Fishin'

Curtis937 said:


> That's pretty cool.... Did you see the horses swimming by the handicap dock lol there was three of them with there riders
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Didn't see the horses but that had to be a sight to see!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Just Fishin'

Intimidator said:


> Very nice pic!
> People who don't get outside, just don't understand how relaxing and cool it is to be around nature....if you open your eyes, it's amazing what you can see out at CJ.
> 
> I wish I had a camera the last time Dale and I were out with Don...a immature Bald Eagle swooped down and got a big ol' fish and went up in a old dead tree right over our heads and ate it....that was just AMAZING to be able to watch!


It is awesome to be out there seeing nature! Also saw a goose that let me get even closer than the deer.. not to mention the bass that were caught and released  cj is shaping up to be my favorite sw ohio lake!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Just Fishin' said:


> It is awesome to be out there seeing nature! Also saw a goose that let me get even closer than the deer.. not to mention the bass that were caught and released  cj is shaping up to be my favorite sw ohio lake!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know the ODNR doesn't agree, but, with the new cover......when CJ starts growing vegetation and pads again in the coves and more grass in the mid depths the lake will be even more amazing!
Honestly, CJ can be even better than anytime in her previous history....I may need to try and be like Jeremiah and move even closer!


----------



## Curtis937

Was out at cj today the water was about 80 deg around 1 pm and there were white caps at around 330 the cats are still biting good and we came across a few big schools of shad out and about....and a few decent crappies on accident 

I talked to somebody on the boat ramp when I first got there I was in a brown and aluminum boat you were throwing a cast nest off the dock at the boat ramp just curious who it was he said he gets on here from time to time so just thought I'd say hey 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Was out at cj today the water was about 80 deg around 1 pm and there were white caps at around 330 the cats are still biting good and we came across a few big schools of shad out and about....and a few decent crappies on accident
> 
> I talked to somebody on the boat ramp when I first got there I was in a brown and aluminum boat you were throwing a cast nest off the dock at the boat ramp just curious who it was he said he gets on here from time to time so just thought I'd say hey
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm getting excited about Crappie hitting Kitty Baits, 5-6 inch swimbaits, and BIG deep diving Crank baits...us, Crappie fishermen should be happy with 2-3lb Crappie!!!lol


----------



## cjbrown

I have tried to find the entry form for the Salvation Tourney, not had any luck. Only thing I could find was the announcement page. Any help?


----------



## Curtis937

cjbrown said:


> I have tried to find the entry form for the Salvation Tourney, not had any luck. Only thing I could find was the announcement page. Any help?











They also have them at the bait shop at the marina 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

Can the fish be kept on stringer or basket and what if one dies does it still weigh in


----------



## cyberfox2200

cjbrown said:


> I have tried to find the entry form for the Salvation Tourney, not had any luck. Only thing I could find was the announcement page. Any help?


Jakes marine has em bird rd and 40


----------



## Curtis937

cyberfox2200 said:


> Can the fish be kept on stringer or basket and what if one dies does it still weigh in


I would send fishonohio a message I think he's the one running it but usually if the fish is dead they don't weight it I don't know about stringers and such 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

I drove my boat over it the last time I was out and saw a lot fish of some sort around but didn't fish it any 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## easytobeme03

Salvation Army Tourney ...........Just a bit of info... For those who have not registered for the tourney yet, registration will begin at boat ramp at 5 am ,,, we are hoping that start times are as listed on flyer. depending on number of entries and boats we may have to break them up by 15 min intervals , But that is ONLY if there is a large turn out that didn't pre register on the salvation army web site,,,

Weigh ins will be held at the marina 

Thanks to all who participate ,, good fishing , and good luck ,,,, see you on the water 


Don


----------



## cyberfox2200

up and getting to it. gonna put a hurting on crappie today


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> up and getting to it. gonna put a hurting on crappie today


Bust some up for me...I'm finishing painting the house today and football tomorrow....I think I forget how to fish!
Gonna try and make weigh-ins to show support for "The Pack"!


----------



## Salmonid

Well, I ended up bagging the tournament today because I just knew there wouldn't be enough teams ( catfish event) to even pay back the entry fee even if we won so we opted for an Ohio River tourney today which almost worked out really well but we ended up 1 good fish out of the money but anyways I heard the CJ Catfish mob all did real well and 1st place had an VERY heavy sack, very impressive!! Nice job to all and I look forward to seeing the winners pics!! Lets hear some good stories...

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937

Tournament was a good time. The water was clear and around 72 degrees. The cats were biting good.... Here's our biggest it was just over 7 lbs...








Everything caught on cut shad today....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Pretty good first was around 36 lbs, second was 23 lbs and third was 19 lbs only one team weighted crappies though....seemed like a decent turnout maybe 15 boats total 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BlueBoat98

Jeep fixed, Merc still not right, but operable until the end of the season. I was out this morning from about 7:30 - 11:45. Went to the roadbed by the gravel pit and found only small bluegills. Moved out over the deep water to the east of there and found fish STACKED UP over (new?) cover in 33 fow. They were suspended between 8 and 22 feet down and all had lockjaw. I dragged, cast and jigged a lot of stuff through them to no avail. Finally went to another spot and found enough of a supply of decent gills and legal Crappies for a late season fish fry. Water temp 30" down just about 72 - 73.

Nice thing about hunting season is the relatively absence of geese. I saw two hunter boats going in. Hope they each had their limits!

See you out there.

MC


----------



## golive

My uncle Jamie and I had 36lbs 12oz. 2nd had 22lbs 12oz. And 3rd had 16lbs 2oz. We got lucky and the first place we anchored produced all of these fish. Only caught 4-5 more but they were smaller than the first 6. Had a great time. Can't wait til next year, hopefully there will be a spring and fall tournament.

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Well, I ended up bagging the tournament today because I just knew there wouldn't be enough teams ( catfish event) to even pay back the entry fee even if we won so we opted for an Ohio River tourney today which almost worked out really well but we ended up 1 good fish out of the money but anyways I heard the CJ Catfish mob all did real well and 1st place had an VERY heavy sack, very impressive!! Nice job to all and I look forward to seeing the winners pics!! Lets hear some good stories...
> 
> Salmonid


Now, come-on Mark, are you telling us that you knew you didn't have a chance to win at CJ??...,because the money was there!
All of the tourney fishermen that I know, don't lack confidence....is there something else lending to your insecurity issues!!!lol


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Golive, was kinda curious that the tournament isn`t held in the Spring, when the crappie bite is on...just a thought.


They announced they were going to maybe try and have a Spring tourney also...BIG Crappie!
The change in weather really hurt the fishing this weekend...last Thursday the water temp was 82-84 degrees...during the tourney the water temp was 72 degrees....i found it hard to believe that anyone caught fish with a massive quick drop like that!


----------



## cyberfox2200

With the coldfront i just couldnt get em to bite. They were locked up tight.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Pretty sure the lake turned over too


----------



## Byg

I was out yesterday got few crappie, 1 nice channel and something big, I believe was a big cat broke my line. Beautiful day to be out


----------



## Intimidator

Byg said:


> I was out yesterday got few crappie, 1 nice channel and something big, I believe was a big cat broke my line. Beautiful day to be out


Congrats on the outing...any size to the Crappies??
Just wondering if they are coming out from hiding from the weekend!


----------



## easytobeme03

Second Annual Tournament Official Results ....Team Manion, 36 lbs 12 oz ..1st In cat class.....Team Callicoat /Diller 22lbs 12 oz ...2nd in cat class.... Team Lange 18 lbs 2oz 3rd in cat class..

Team happy Hookers 1 lb 3oz ... 1st in crappie class.....

No other weigh ins in any category..

Congratulations to the winners , and thank you again to all who participated,, 

The idea for a spring tourney was brought up at weigh in and was well recieved,, we are considering an early may tourney ,,We will keep everyone informed once the decision is made..

These tournaments are held to help provide donations for the Salvation Army primarily , and as an added bonus the fishermen and women who participate get the chance to have some fun, friendly competition and make a little money as well.. Thank you again to all involved,,

Don


----------



## Byg

No slabs most were 9-10" . I have been out about 3 times this year and always get a few. Cant seem to find the biggers one yet. All released. Is it Duck season? I seen a few duck boats pulling out


----------



## chuck71

BYG, the early goose season ended yesterday and teal season ends next weekend. I haven't hunted out there yest, did anyone here any shooting???


----------



## cyberfox2200

hit the water at 2pm slammed kittys all day. no size to em but extrememly fun. ran into Doc. talked a little. thanks for the shad doc i was geting low. 15 total for the day. Doc smoked me though


----------



## Intimidator

Look what Doc found at CJ....we figure we'd show everyone now that the ODNR is going to check it out and if it has a motor they'll pull it out. 
Now everyone can clearly see the amount of fish using ANY cover....don't worry, Doc has the coords and we'll put some cover back there for the fish. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> Look what Doc found at CJ....we figure we'd show everyone now that the ODNR is going to check it out and if it has a motor they'll pull it out.
> Now everyone can clearly see the amount of fish using ANY cover....don't worry, Doc has the coords and we'll put some cover back there for the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



That's awesome.... So who sank there boat? Lol I really need to get a better fish finder I'm looking at the 898c hd si combo but I have to convince my girlfriend spending $1500 is a good idea 
I'm going to use this as an example of stuff you can see even though it was off a lot more expensive setup of docs but cool find to bad they are going to take it out can't they just take the motor off and leave the boat? 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

I stopped by the watercraft office and showed one of the officers this picture:










The look on his face was priceless, 
Where is this boat at?
CJ Brown
Do you have the coords
Yes sir I do
have you been catching those fish off that boat
yes sir
Got any idea how long it is
measured out 17 foot on my graph
What unit are you using
Simrad NSS8
Nice Picture
thanks

So I went back out today CyberFox was already on the water so I called him, I had a bag of frozen on the boat about dozen and half Shad set up my drag and boom in less than a half hour had 3 Channels in the boat was dragging past Daniel when a rod went down, all small cats but Man they were shredding baits in a couple of hours I was out of bait so went to the Marina got some dropped off some to Cyber then headed to the North end wind still blowing out of the North pulled up right on top of Goose Island and threw baits out figured they might be on the Gravel shoals, wrong Crappies were there caught 8 of them one went 11 inches and he picked up the bait and ran out away from the boat, thought I had a Blue till I felt him on the line,I thought Crappies hung around trees and stuff not on a gravel Shoal? Ended up with 23 Channel Cats and 8 Crappies for a great day on CJ Brown, water temp North end was 71.3 main lake 69.9 its cooling down quick...............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> That's awesome.... So who sank there boat? Lol I really need to get a better fish finder I'm looking at the 898c hd si combo but I have to convince my girlfriend spending $1500 is a good idea
> I'm going to use this as an example of stuff you can see even though it was off a lot more expensive setup of docs but cool find to bad they are going to take it out can't they just take the motor off and leave the boat?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The EPA makes them pull it so gas or motor oil etc can't leak out...if it doesn't have a motor, they'll leave it, if it's safe for everyone. 

FISH NEED COVER....ANY KIND....ANY COVER = MORE AND BIGGER FISH....THAT MAKES US ALL


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> The EPA makes them pull it so gas or motor oil etc can't leak out...if it doesn't have a motor, they'll leave it, if it's safe for everyone.
> 
> FISH NEED COVER....ANY KIND....ANY COVER = MORE AND BIGGER FISH....THAT MAKES US ALL


That's cool I hope it doesn't have a motor and they leave that's a very cool piece of cover to have in cj it's like a fish hotel 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> If there`s no motor we can sink a maniquien in it sitting upright with a sign saying "What are you looking at?" for Debra Walters when she dives at CJ next time...seriously, have been talking to a guy who makes cement septic tanks. Have had this half baked idea about epoxying 5 blocks to a bottom of a tank, epoxying some 3 hole bricks to the inside walls, putting a crap load of osage orange or locust/ cedar limbs inside secured with plastic coated light steel cables, putting up a temporary wooden floatation skirt around the top lip and very slowly tow them out to spots on the mud flats, then "pull the drain plug" on them...too crazy? Imagine a 3` vertical wall looming up off the bottom, stuffed with very long lasting limbs with a place for fish to not only get inside, but UNDER this thing too...think it would work? Obviously, it would have to be DEAD CALM to attempt to tow this thing out at a snail`s pace...but would bet it would last `awhile`...


Did you intentionally use the words "septic tank" and "crap load" in the same post?  The only problem I see with that idea is that when Doc took a picture of it the EPA would go ape sh*t, especially if you attached some pvc pipe to each end. 

Sorry!!! Sometimes I just can't help myself.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> If there`s no motor we can sink a maniquien in it sitting upright with a sign saying "What are you looking at?" for Debra Walters when she dives at CJ next time...seriously, have been talking to a guy who makes cement septic tanks. Have had this half baked idea about epoxying 5 blocks to a bottom of a tank, epoxying some 3 hole bricks to the inside walls, putting a crap load of osage orange or locust/ cedar limbs inside secured with plastic coated light steel cables, putting up a temporary wooden floatation skirt around the top lip and very slowly tow them out to spots on the mud flats, then "pull the drain plug" on them...too crazy? Imagine a 3` vertical wall looming up off the bottom, stuffed with very long lasting limbs with a place for fish to not only get inside, but UNDER this thing too...think it would work? Obviously, it would have to be DEAD CALM to attempt to tow this thing out at a snail`s pace...but would bet it would last `awhile`...


I seriously had my doubts about pulling off the "Fresh Water Lobster Reef" and it went better than expected...with that being said, we need to find a way to put some some more of these in areas farther out...this will allow us to learn and see how we would accomplish even bigger goals....the only bad thing about building a Huge Structure like the tanks, is it is easily found and some fishermen will sit on it until it is wiped clean....at least when you furnish ALOT of smaller stuff it is harder to find and when they do they can only harvest so many fish!
As I said before, the cover is holding mostly small to mid sized fish and the BIG fish are "Free" swimming after the shad...Doc has been only getting small fish off the sunken boat!
The cover is doing exactly what we want...it is allowing the smaller fish to grow, then when they get BIG enough they leave the "nests" and move around the lake feeding...we are now starting to see BIG fish in all areas of the lake, normally MOST Big Walleye were found in the humps, now they all all over the lake, same with Kitties, Bass, and Crappie...wherever the shad go, the Big fish are following!
And, the cover is REALLY benefitting the GATOR BABIES! With them using it to grow...we're gonna have ALOT more TOOTHY Critters surviving....Soon, the ODNR will have to put up signs at the Lake..."DON'T GO IN THE WATER...SCHOOLS OF BIG GATORS LURKING"!
The ODNR hopes for a 3% survival rate...what if we get that to 10% at CJ, that's 25,000 Gators a year if we only get the minimum stocking, now your talking better fishing than in CJ's "Glory Days"!
Good times ahead my brothers!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Agree with what you`re saying BUT those tanks would have 1 major "good" point: they ARE about indestructible...and they might actually serve as `flak bait` ie, huge glaringly obvious `targets` during the majority of the normal fishing season, taking some pressure off other parts of the lake. Just a thought...


As much as I want to believe that people will do the right thing and not poach all the fish off any cover...the Old "Saying" about "doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results" keeps popping back up into my memory!
I'm sorry, people have proven over and over that if they find cover meant for the betterment of the fish and lake, they will strip it until it no longer produces...for some, it's the NEW human nature!
We need to find a desolate area for an experiment!


----------



## downtime8763

If we had a couple of mannequin along with a couple of old toilets,strap them on and that might attract some crappy fish!


----------



## homebrew

Lowell H Turner said:


> Congrats sir ! (Told you that cedar would eventually "get wet" !) And you are correct, everyday should be goose season...hard to believe that 60 yrs ago they were considered extremely threatened with extinction, along with white tail deer...


That was before the damned liberals insisted the environment be cleaned up.


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> That was before the damned liberals insisted the environment be cleaned up.


No, that was when PETA and the DNR deemed that Geese were too nice and loveable and everyone should have the chance to feed them in Public parks....mean animals, such as all the Predators should be killed and exterminated...but the nice animals should be allowed to "Live and Prosper" without humans being able to bother or eat them...same with deer, *****, possums, etc, they're trying to do the same with cows, chickens, and pigs....now since there are no predators to keep them in check...we are over-run! A Very simplictic yet effective course of action would be to open up the seasons year-round until populations are in check!


----------



## homebrew

Intimidator said:


> No, that was when PETA and the DNR deemed that Geese were too nice and loveable and everyone should have the chance to feed them in Public parks....mean animals, such as all the Predators should be killed and exterminated...but the nice animals should be allowed to "Live and Prosper" without humans being able to bother or eat them...same with deer, *****, possums, etc, they're trying to do the same with cows, chickens, and pigs....now since there are no predators to keep them in check...we are over-run! A Very simplictic yet effective course of action would be to open up the seasons year-round until populations are in check!


Really? Geese came back because PETA said they were nice? How about Bald Eagles? Same story? Nothing to do with DDT making their eggs so fragile they couldn't be sat on without breaking? What geese predators have been selectively killed and exterminated? Fox? Owls? Raccoons? Snapping turtles?


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> Really? Geese came back because PETA said they were nice? How about Bald Eagles? Same story? Nothing to do with DDT making their eggs so fragile they couldn't be sat on without breaking? What geese predators have been selectively killed and exterminated? Fox? Owls? Raccoons? Snapping turtles?


At first I was joking....since you have questions....I'll give you my take on animal conservation!

First of all, yes...DDT was bad, more human intervention that went wrong because of the Almighty $$.

We as inhabitants of this planet, need to learn that we are not God, and shouldn't play God.
For all our so-called wisdom, we need to step back every now and then and let Mother Nature take care of herself.
Most of the time that Mother Nature is out of wack, it is because a human decision went awry.
The Nice animals in the view of PETA and others, are mostly the vegetarians or other cute movie critters....these are the animals that populations have exploded.
Mean animals or Predators cannot be tolerated in our society...people in our society need to let their pets and children run free with no supervision or guidance. A predator on the loose does not allow these people the freedom to express their right to "live free" with no responsibility. 
So since a 'yote took a feral cat that was running loose, the cat owner decided the 'yote must die.
Foxes are mean and want to kill "Little Red" and your cute little puppy.
Because free graze ranchers built their homesteads next to wolf hunting grounds, the wolves must die because they go after easier "steaks".
Bobcats are natural born killers and eat bambi, so they must die....now we have an overpopulation of Nice animals...the predator population was increasing to take care of the overpopulation, but man can't let this happen...man must kill any predator that they can before it causes them a problem. We can't just put our livestock in barns at night or have guard dogs like in the old days....we're too good for that, predators are infringing on our rights. Just wait until we have cute little pigs everywhere, along with millions of cute little "Thumpers", and millions of bambi babies....and billions of ratatouilles.
If they would just let Mother Nature restore the proper balance the correct way, things would be fine....but we can't let that happen!


----------



## walleyejigger

I think we should set up a event like this at cj to support the vets 



What: Wounded Warrior Fishing Derby

When: Saturday Sept 21st (noon - 5pm)

Sunday Sept 22nd (7am - noon)


Where: O'Shaugnessy Reservoir


The Adaptive Adventure Sports Coalition and OGF are seeking volunteer boaters to join us on the water for another Wounded Warrior fishing derby this September. You can volunteer for either day or both days, and it's a great way to show your support for our Veterans and their sacrifices by taking them fishing for an afternoon! All boaters will be well fed (BBQ party afterwards) and gas costs are tax deductible/expensed if you so desire. A bunch of us have been doing this for years and we encourage you to trailer up and join us!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Got on the water at about 8:45 today. Water temp was 68 in AM and 70 in PM. Winds were light and variable. About 6 trailers in the lot. Whitebass were schooling in the middle of the lake early and the gulls were showing me the way. Hooked up with about a dozen and a few were over 14". The one in the pic was 14.5". Ended the day with 59 fish. All the crappie were on the small side today so I didn't keep any. Biggest was about 11". The catfish in the pic went 9 lbs and I forgot to get a length. All fish were taken on 3" swimbaits with electric shad and silver shiners winning top honors.


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> I think we should set up a event like this at cj to support the vets
> 
> 
> 
> What: Wounded Warrior Fishing Derby
> 
> When: Saturday Sept 21st (noon - 5pm)
> 
> Sunday Sept 22nd (7am - noon)
> 
> 
> Where: O'Shaugnessy Reservoir
> 
> 
> The Adaptive Adventure Sports Coalition and OGF are seeking volunteer boaters to join us on the water for another Wounded Warrior fishing derby this September. You can volunteer for either day or both days, and it's a great way to show your support for our Veterans and their sacrifices by taking them fishing for an afternoon! All boaters will be well fed (BBQ party afterwards) and gas costs are tax deductible/expensed if you so desire. A bunch of us have been doing this for years and we encourage you to trailer up and join us!


Besides such great events as this, many companies give to the Wounded Warrior foundation...one of my personal favorites is Under Armour and I try to buy as much of their Wounded Warrior line as possible...UA also has backpacks filled with stuff that you can purchase and they will give them to the Wounded Warriors and our troops!


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Got on the water at about 8:45 today. Water temp was 68 in AM and 70 in PM. Winds were light and variable. About 6 trailers in the lot. Whitebass were schooling in the middle of the lake early and the gulls were showing me the way. Hooked up with about a dozen and a few were over 14". The one in the pic was 14.5". Ended the day with 59 fish. All the crappie were on the small side today so I didn't keep any. Biggest was about 11". The catfish in the pic went 9 lbs and I forgot to get a length. All fish were taken on 3" swimbaits with electric shad and silver shiners winning top honors.


Man, look at the Filet Mignon, Ribeye, and T-bone, on that fish...GOOD EATING!

Congrats on the nice day!


----------



## Doctor

walleyejigger said:


> I think we should set up a event like this at cj to support the vets
> 
> 
> 
> What: Wounded Warrior Fishing Derby
> 
> When: Saturday Sept 21st (noon - 5pm)
> 
> Sunday Sept 22nd (7am - noon)
> 
> 
> Where: O'Shaugnessy Reservoir
> 
> 
> The Adaptive Adventure Sports Coalition and OGF are seeking volunteer boaters to join us on the water for another Wounded Warrior fishing derby this September. You can volunteer for either day or both days, and it's a great way to show your support for our Veterans and their sacrifices by taking them fishing for an afternoon! All boaters will be well fed (BBQ party afterwards) and gas costs are tax deductible/expensed if you so desire. A bunch of us have been doing this for years and we encourage you to trailer up and join us!


I have been wanting to do this for years, I can't do the one at Oshay because my boat is too big for the lake over the 22 foot limit, found that out when I fished Hoover they escorted me off the lake during a tournament there and told me if I showed up at any Columbus owned lake I would be paying a hefty fine next time, just my luck.....Doc


----------



## Curtis937

Lol only in Springfield









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Lol maybe it's on grant rd by cj 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Got on the water at about 8:45 today. Water temp was 68 in AM and 70 in PM. Winds were light and variable. About 6 trailers in the lot. Whitebass were schooling in the middle of the lake early and the gulls were showing me the way. Hooked up with about a dozen and a few were over 14". The one in the pic was 14.5". Ended the day with 59 fish. All the crappie were on the small side today so I didn't keep any. Biggest was about 11". The catfish in the pic went 9 lbs and I forgot to get a length. All fish were taken on 3" swimbaits with electric shad and silver shiners winning top honors.


Maybe you need to show some of these Kitty lovers how to catch them with swimbaits...then they wouldn't have to waste time finding and netting shad.
I know Steve was catching flatheads on swimmers, and all the other Keitech and swimmer guys catch Kitties...maybe we're on to something!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

They really take a particular liking to the swing impacts over the easy shiners. I always catch mine on the silver shad color in 3". When they hit there is no doubt what you've got hooked. They literally about rip the rod out of your hand.


----------



## golive

I don't like to cast 10000 times to catch a fish. Much prefer to cast and wait.

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> I don't like to cast 10000 times to catch a fish. Much prefer to cast and wait.
> 
> Sent from my Droid DNA


We like the "1 cast, 1 fish" technique!
Sometimes if you use the double or triple rig, you'll catch 2 or 3 fish per cast...!
Why sit and wait....bring the fish to you....no wonder the Kitty population is exploding, all you guys just sit down and wait....you need to take charge and put a hurtin' on them kitties!!!!


----------



## golive

I guess I am not as hyper as some folks. I fish to slow down and relax. Enjoy just doing nothing. Its just how I am. 

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> I guess I am not as hyper as some folks. I fish to slow down and relax. Enjoy just doing nothing. Its just how I am.
> 
> Sent from my Droid DNA


Everyone relaxes different...I slow down at home....on the lake, I relax by catching as many fish as possible, or experimenting, or learning!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Gentlemen, so long as you set the hook and have to remove it, it COUNTS...


What if the fish comes off the hook and you pick the fish up off the boat deck or the rocks???
What if you grab the fish but it flips off before YOU take the hook out???
"THE RULES OF DALE" cover all of these circumstances....and of course, they vary to benefit him!


----------



## yakfish

Any use for this stuff?? Its at my bosses property and he says I can take it if I want to. Any more rubble drops in the works?


----------



## OrangeRay

Tell your boss I'd like those pavers to use for a small patio. The rest I will put in my truck and deliver to whatever reasonable place you choose.
Hope to finish fixing my boat today.


----------



## yakfish

OrangeRay said:


> Tell your boss I'd like those pavers to use for a small patio. The rest I will put in my truck and deliver to whatever reasonable place you choose.
> Hope to finish fixing my boat today.


Sorry... I was referring to using them for cover.


----------



## golive

Unless your in a tournament, I would say as long as you get it to the boat or bank, it's a caught fish. With the benefit of not having to take it off the hook.

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## golive

I'd say we could use that to make another one like the one we just did. Don't you think Lowell. Maybe somewhere more discreet.

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## OrangeRay

"Sorry... I was referring to using them for cover."
I realized that and hoped to rescue those very recyclable pavers from that fate. Maybe you'd trade for a truckload of hedge apple branches?
If you guys are looking for stuff to dump in the lake Piqua Materials has #2 crushed limestone for $11 a ton. It's about the size of a large fist.


----------



## Doctor

Headed to CJ at 3pm with Cyberfox2000 may fish into the night........Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Good Luck Doc, today on the Ohio was a tough bite for me and Ryan and Curtis937, only 2 bites, and 2 channels, nothing like bringing up the rear of the pack at the Catfish Country tourney at Schmidt Ramp. LOL

On the good point was showing Curtis how to free drift...

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937

Salmonid said:


> Good Luck Doc, today on the Ohio was a tough bite for me and Ryan and Curtis937, only 2 bites, and 2 channels, nothing like bringing up the rear of the pack at the Catfish Country tourney at Schmidt Ramp. LOL
> 
> On the good point was showing Curtis how to free drift...
> 
> Salmonid


I had a great time thanks again mark....I'll be visiting the river again...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Got on the water with Daniel at about 3:30pm headed to the North end figured all that rain last night maybe Buck Creek was flowing hard into the lake, WRONG. no water at all in fact I tossed a bobber out in the channel and it just sat there till a Cat buried it down.

We had at least 3 dozen fresh Shad we anchored for about an hour catching only three fish then started dragging wind was rolling 2 footers out there as soon as I turned the boat into the wind the bite was on rod after rod was going down but not hooking them up, we tried all different sizes of bait lots of fish were getting halfway to the boat and coming off, but we were having a blast,ended up with 16 fish for the day 2 were 5#ers the rest were dinks.

Wind was blowing out of the West then shifted out of the North then back to the West makes boat control hard to manage when it does that, water temp was 72.9 on the North end lots of bait in the water, we fished till a little after 8pm and my legs started getting stiff from the cold and had to give it up, Thanks again Daniel had a great time with you next time I'll take my coveralls so we can stay out longer...............Doc


----------



## Bossman302

So I heard a fish tail tonight, my grandpa's brother, was out fishing CJ a month or so ago, and he said he seen like 6 or 7 fish that were very large and when they swam, they made a wake. I know for a fact the sizes he was talking about, almost 4 feet long, are just part of the fishing story, but that makes me wonder lol. What all does CJ have in it in? What could possibly get to the size he was talking about, or even close to that size? I had heard there was Pike in CJ, but I never hear of anyone catching any, Flatheads could be possible, especially with Beaver Pay Lake being so close, someone could have released a few?


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> So I heard a fish tail tonight, my grandpa's brother, was out fishing CJ a month or so ago, and he said he seen like 6 or 7 fish that were very large and when they swam, they made a wake. I know for a fact the sizes he was talking about, almost 4 feet long, are just part of the fishing story, but that makes me wonder lol. What all does CJ have in it in? What could possibly get to the size he was talking about, or even close to that size? I had heard there was Pike in CJ, but I never hear of anyone catching any, Flatheads could be possible, especially with Beaver Pay Lake being so close, someone could have released a few?


I'll tell you the fish that I personally know of....I have caught a 29.75 inch Gator from CJ, a 31 inch Gator from the creek, a 32 inch channel, a 17.25 inch Crappie, a 21.5 inch smallie, We THINK Steve missed an even larger smallie, Dale caught a 10.5 inch bluegill, and have personally weighed a 8.5lb Bucketmouth....I have heard ALOT of rumors but this is all I can attest to.


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> I'll tell you the fish that I personally know of....I have caught a 29.75 inch Gator from CJ, a 31 inch Gator from the creek, a 32 inch channel, a 17.25 inch Crappie, a 21.5 inch smallie, We THINK Steve missed an even larger smallie, Dale caught a 10.5 inch bluegill, and have personally weighed a 8.5lb Bucketmouth....I have heard ALOT of rumors but this is all I can attest to.


That's a lot of big fish holy moly, and a 31" gator from the creek the one that flows in above CJ or the spillway creek? That's just a huge walleye and that's big even for Lake Erie!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

Doctor said:


> Got on the water with Daniel at about 3:30pm headed to the North end figured all that rain last night maybe Buck Creek was flowing hard into the lake, WRONG. no water at all in fact I tossed a bobber out in the channel and it just sat there till a Cat buried it down.
> 
> We had at least 3 dozen fresh Shad we anchored for about an hour catching only three fish then started dragging wind was rolling 2 footers out there as soon as I turned the boat into the wind the bite was on rod after rod was going down but not hooking them up, we tried all different sizes of bait lots of fish were getting halfway to the boat and coming off, but we were having a blast,ended up with 16 fish for the day 2 were 5#ers the rest were dinks.
> 
> Wind was blowing out of the West then shifted out of the North then back to the West makes boat control hard to manage when it does that, water temp was 72.9 on the North end lots of bait in the water, we fished till a little after 8pm and my legs started getting stiff from the cold and had to give it up, Thanks again Daniel had a great time with you next time I'll take my coveralls so we can stay out longer...............Doc


Thank you Doc i had an awesome time.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Doc with a 5 pounder. We had a blast. Rods were dropping like crazy


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> And BTW, have heard 1 person SWEAR they caught a pike about 30", he said he released it. Suggested it might have been a walleye, but he insisted it had NO dorsal fin, it`s eye wasn`t "milky", and it had it`s teeth IN the jaw, rather than in it`s mouth cavity, lastly he said the markings were different; it also did not have a whitish spot on it`s tail fin. Has anyone else ever caught 1 or heard anyone else say they got 1? I know in Buck Creek there used to be chain pickerel, but they are MUCH smaller, usually only getting about 10-14" long...


I know Clark lake use to have alot of Pike....my Grandmother had her pic and name on the board, in the baitshop, for a 36 incher, that was caught on a Bass minnow while Crappie fishing....one heck of a fight on a ultralight Crappie setup. Heard a few Pike were transplanted in CJ....but still not confirmed.


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> That's a lot of big fish holy moly, and a 31" gator from the creek the one that flows in above CJ or the spillway creek? That's just a huge walleye and that's big even for Lake Erie!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


All of those have been caught since the cover drops started...I really didn't start fishing again until 2004 when Dale was 3...I started relearning the lake and the fish...spent ALOT of time experimenting and piecing patterns together and trying to find a "Perfect" bait or lure! I've caught some nice fish along the way.
I've measured 2 other legit 17 inch Crappie that were caught by friends, I've heard of other LARGE Gators by Good Fishermen...Debra feels CJ can grow big Gators due to the shad....some people (me included) feel that CJ is capable of a State record Gator.
We know there are Blue Cats and Shovelheads in CJ but the Kat boys can't seem to catch the big ones yet! I have caught a couple 18 inch Shovelheads on Keitechs and the dang things fought like a small striper!
We for sure know that CJ is home to BIG Smallies...my biggest Ohio Lake LM is 6.5 lbs from Clark...I have a 6 from CJ and have seen several others. 
I was shocked at the 8.5 that I weighed....it was in the summer...she would have been even bigger before the spawn....she was OLD for a Northern LM.

This is why what the group is doing is so important for CJ...we know how good she has been...and we know it can get even better!
Most lakes are cyclical, fishing will peak and drop off due to many reasons...if you manage a lake and build it properly, you can keep it stabilized. 
CJ has alot of Structure, it needed the cover replenished, and the vegetation. 
Now, the fish holding capability has been enlarged and stabilized. 
Fish have more places to lay eggs, fry have places to hide, small fish have protection to grow, algae has new homes, same with micro organism...you have an New entire food chain again. You have also built the natural baitfish population and increased freshwater lobster habitat, in case of a major shad kill.
Alot of thought has gone into this...and alot of work, time, and money!
We are seeing the "Fruits" of our labor and I'm looking forward to some NEW Personal Best fish!
And if I catch a BIG fish, I'll take a quick pic if I can and measure it, then it goes back to Mother CJ to hopefully spawn and keep its Genetics going.


----------



## walleyejigger

Lowell H Turner said:


> And BTW, have heard 1 person SWEAR they caught a pike about 30", he said he released it. Suggested it might have been a walleye, but he insisted it had NO dorsal fin, it`s eye wasn`t "milky", and it had it`s teeth IN the jaw, rather than in it`s mouth cavity, lastly he said the markings were different; it also did not have a whitish spot on it`s tail fin. Has anyone else ever caught 1 or heard anyone else say they got 1? I know in Buck Creek there used to be chain pickerel, but they are MUCH smaller, usually only getting about 10-14" long...


a friend of mine got a pike about 8 years ago . said it was 29 inches


----------



## Curtis937

Lol nope no big fist at all at cj everyone should try Indian lake 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treytd32

I've never actually opened this thread before but what do you guys talk about? Is it a daily update on temperatures at CJ or general discussion. Pretty old thread


----------



## Bossman302

See, he said it had a high dorsal fin so I ruled out pike for sure, and I think gar are the same way, no dorsal fin. Personally I think its just a fish tale lol, just makes you stop and wonder what exactly is in there! The only thing I could see even coming close to the 4 foot mark would be a big kitty, but they dont normally group up on the surface do they? He said they were moving in a group, about 6 or 7 fins that he could count, the whole story seems strange to me lol...



treytd32 said:


> I've never actually opened this thread before but what do you guys talk about? Is it a daily update on temperatures at CJ or general discussion. Pretty old thread


It's basically for everything lol, we discuss the cover projects we are doing, water conditions, when the fish are biting, you name it and its most likely in here lol.


----------



## Intimidator

treytd32 said:


> I've never actually opened this thread before but what do you guys talk about? Is it a daily update on temperatures at CJ or general discussion. Pretty old thread


My "Thing" has always been, that if you take time to learn about the species that you fish for, and take time to learn about the fishery that you prefer, you develope a "vested" interest in that fishery and species...and then you will do you best to take care of the fishery, for the continual enjoyment and relaxation you get from fishing! 
Ask anybody on here, once they learn about CJ or help with a Project, they feel a responsibility for helping to improve it...they see the benefits and want to do more to make even more improvements.
Ask any of the "Pack" how many times they have picked up a random bottle or sack of trash while out at CJ...for no reason, except it was the right thing to do!
Everyone on here for some reason or another is now "Vested" in CJ and OUR LAKE has GREATLY BENEFITTED!

We've had Q and A discussions, info on fish eyes, colors they see, how colors change in water, lure/bait discussions, tackle discussions, patterns, info on different species....and all the other stuff others listed!
The thread started out as info on CJ and blossomed from there...most of the guys on here have met, either through fishing together or from the Lake Projects that we do, or the "Meet and Greets" we have. 

If you want to meet a Bunch of Great guys, ask questions, learn about CJ or fishing in general, or help make CJ better...then, you're in the right place!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> walleye jigger, I have no doubt the could be pike, but seems CJ is not their "ideal" type of lake/ reservoir, apparently. Intimidator, walleyejigger is removing a chimney at Lake Choctaw, will you ask the Park if we can store the rubble at the Park dump until spring? Also if we can store about 200 "C" trees in the lane after the 1st of 2014 until after ice out?


Will do!

If we had vegetation in some coves...we'd have some nice "Crocodile" Habitat! They would also help remove the 18+ inch shad!
The bad thing is that they like to eat their smaller cousins also!


----------



## Shaggy

"Vinu" posted this article here in the SW forum but I wanted to repost it here in the CJ thread. It's about a biologist and his studies of LM Bass. Some very interesting stuff. Anyone who's interested in fishing for LM should read it and if the "Friends" want to improve the Bass fishing at CJ it might influence future drops. 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1075085/3/index.htm


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> "Vinu" posted this article here in the SW forum but I wanted to repost it here in the CJ thread. It's about a biologist and his studies of LM Bass. Some very interesting stuff. Anyone who's interested in fishing for LM should read it and if the "Friends" want to improve the Bass fishing at CJ it might influence future drops.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1075085/3/index.htm



Just adding some other info about Bass eyesight!

Bass Eyesight
Good Enough to See Prey, Lures, Lines, Bait and You!

Bass eyesight comes through eyes that are bulbous, somewhat oblong and without eyelids, what we might refer to as "goggle eyes".

Arguably, bass eyesight is its most important sense as a bass feeds primarily by sight, especially in clear water. 

It can see in all directions because their eyes are set slightly forward and on the sides of its head giving each eye virtually a 180-degree visual field arc of vision on each side of its body. 

There are, however, blind spots. It can not see directly behind or below itself. Items in this "dead zone" will go unnoticed. Bass are weary of attack from the rear so often back into cover as a precautionary posture. 






Lateral Monocular Vision of Bass 

The lens of a bass' eye extends beyond the plane of the pupil giving the bass an exceptionally wide lateral field of view. Vision to its sides is monocular (sees with one eye) and farsighted providing at most a viewing distance no more than 50 feet in clear water. 

The visual acuity laterally of a bass' eyesight, the ability to distinguish fine details in images, is quite sharp, though depth perception is inferior to that in its frontal vision. The peripheral ability inherent in bass eyesight to focus on distant objects to its sides contributes to it being one of our top freshwater predators.




Frontal Binocular Vision of Bass

Bass have binocular (two-eyed, three dimensional) vision directly above and to the front of its head. This is where the two lateral fields of view overlap and where there is better depth perception. At rest it can focus forward at only roughly 5-12 inches. This binocular vision is what the bass uses to study its prey after locating it laterally then moving closer in a frontal assault before eating or attacking it. This decision is made in a matter of seconds! 

Never doubt that they can see farther, 30 to 40 feet, by changing position or focus. They are also quite capable of seeing the angler above the waters surface. Have you ever had a bass grab a bait or lure you cast just as it hit the water? It saw it coming! 

Maintain a low profile, muted colored clothing and stealth when approaching an area where you expect to find bass. You can easily spook them. 




Motion Detection, The Basis of Bass Vision 

A bass is a visual hunter. Bass eyesight, its vision, is motion based. Motion is an indication of life which could be food. Objects that do not move are ignored as they see them as non-living things. Motion, as with most all predators, grabs its attention and is interpreted by its brain as food. 

When motion is detected a bass can determine "all at the same time", the location, size, color, shape, size, flash and action of the object and do so at a substantial distance. 

Size. As for size, a feeding bass, especially with age, experience and learned behavior, will be quite selective. They will seek to get the biggest reward for the least exertion of energy but experience will deter them from prey, real or artificial, that poses a threat of injury or which may be beyond its ability to handle in a struggle. 

Shape. What about shape? Bass eyesight is wired to see specific shapes as food, specifically objects that are long and slender like prey fish. They evaluate shapes relative to how they fit this instinctual wiring. That may explain why they so readily attack plastic worms, though worms are not aquatic creatures and a bass might never see one in its natural habitat. 

Color plays a much smaller part in catching bass than most of us think. That's not to say bass can't see colors or that they don't, on any given day, have preferences. They see best medium green and red shades and to a much lesser extent blue and purple. When these colors fall in the darker end of their shades a bass sees merely a dark object. 

Color fades to dark as the available light diminishes in deeper water so play little part in catching bass. The preceding link takes you to a good explanation of color and water depth. But color in topwater or shallow water lures, where there is a greater amount of light, is more important when fished in daylight. 

Action relates to motion detection. Bass don't react to stationary objects as possible food. They are able to track rapidly moving objects without blurring. They tend to be excited by erratic movement rather than sustained motion as well as variations in speed. Starting and stopping, especially starts, draw strikes.

So, we'll accept this established premise and not go fan casting into the scientific concepts of visible spectrum, light scattering and absorption, wavelengths of light or the rod and cone cells of the retina of a bass' eyes. We'll limit this discussion to the basic truth that the amount of light present determines the shade and intensity of any color, in or out of water. 

What matters to we bass anglers is simply this. Studies have established that bass color vision is strongest in medium to light reds, red-orange and yellow-greens. As for blues and purples it's quite weak. 

When fishing, remember, the deeper the water or less clear the water, the less light and color there will be. 

Let's just do a little fishing line color comparison and noodle over which fishing line color might be the least visible to bass and why. But first, let's briefly nail down what color is. 


What Is Color? 

When light hits objects, some of the wavelengths are absorbed and some are reflected (scattered), depending on the materials in the object. The reflected wavelengths, colors if you will, are what we receive through our eyes and process by our brain. No two people, or other creatures including fish, see colors the same way because of the different make up of the brains. 

There are seven "wavelength" groups of color. They are those shown in the color chart Mr. SmallJaw is looking at above and correspond to those found in nature's rainbow. Each one, red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo and violet, has a different wavelength (some short some long) which determines the rapidity with which they fade or transform as light diminishes and particulate in the medium through which the light is passing increases. 




For We Bass Fishermen It's Really Quite Simple 


Now there are those who will lay out in intricate detail how one determines the light at specific depths by using a Seechi disk and a mathematical computation. From this you determine the best fishing line color that is the most or least visible at any depth. While this does indeed work, it's time consuming and cumbersome. I'd rather spend that time casting. 

Simply put, all we bass anglers need to know is..... lots of light, lots of color; little light, little color. 

For example, the chart below reflects, very generally, the rate colors transform from bright to gray or black as water deepens and available light diminishes. Note which colors fade out the quickest when water is "clear", "stained" or "muddy", and use it as your rule of thumb yardstick, for determining the best fishing line color, or worst for that matter, to use. 


So what does the chart tell you? In optimum clear water conditions, which those of us who fish lakes and rivers rarely see, the color red, as we see it out of water, is practically gone at 10' and has assumed a color of grey or black. 

Orange and yellow are quick to follow fading out completely at 25' to 35'. Green hangs in a bit deeper with the family of blues continuing to show in water 60' and deeper. In stained water the effect on all colors fading is worse. 

Interestingly, notice that in muddy water the blue family of colors is the first to go. 

But, under normal, ever changing conditions including such things as water clarity, time of day, season, angle of light hitting the water and amount of particulate in water impacts the amount of light penetrating the water. This in turn affects the degree to which colors will fade as water deepens. So, what might be the best fishing line color one day or in one circumstance may not be the next day or on a different body of water.


----------



## Doctor

Looking at the CJ Brown chart it looks like the Corps has started the draw down of the lake for the winter months...............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> walleye jigger, I have no doubt the could be pike, but seems CJ is not their "ideal" type of lake/ reservoir, apparently. Intimidator, walleyejigger is removing a chimney at Lake Choctaw, will you ask the Park if we can store the rubble at the Park dump until spring? Also if we can store about 200 "C" trees in the lane after the 1st of 2014 until after ice out?


Lowell...Here is your answer...please check in with them before anything is taken back in the lane!....



Brent,

Storing your materials back on the maintenance lane will be fine. We will be cleaning up the areas back there this fall/winter; if you would, please stop in check with either John Lewis or myself as to where we would like to store the materials (so we can keep the area presentable). We appreciate your efforts in increasing fish habitat. Please feel free to contact us if you need anything.

Thank you,
Dave Finley 
Park Manager 
ODNR



Chris also wanted his Thanks to go out to all of those who helped with the cover drops!



Thanks to all. 

Christopher T. Rapenchuk 
Park Manager 
C. J. Brown Dam & Reservoir 
Louisville District 
US Army Corps of Engineers


----------



## Bossman302

Did you guys ever sink that mulberry tree that me and jeremiah cut down? I never heard anything else about it lol. It's nice that ODNR is willing to allow us to do this kind of stuff with the cover projects and such, hopefully the cover continues to do well for everyone and everything in the lake.

Also, just to throw this out there, im looking for osage fruit, Those big gnarly looking hedge apples. Im going to try planting the seeds and see if I can get a few trees to grow, in a few years we will have some osage for cover if it all goes well


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> Did you guys ever sink that mulberry tree that me and jeremiah cut down? I never heard anything else about it lol. It's nice that ODNR is willing to allow us to do this kind of stuff with the cover projects and such, hopefully the cover continues to do well for everyone and everything in the lake.
> 
> Also, just to throw this out there, im looking for osage fruit, Those big gnarly looking hedge apples. Im going to try planting the seeds and see if I can get a few trees to grow, in a few years we will have some osage for cover if it all goes well


Rt 68 going to Yellow Springs is loaded with them along the road..past Young's...I'm hoping we can find alot to use for next year.

The mulberry was gone...haven't heard who put it in.


----------



## Just Fishin'

Had a vacation day to burn so I headed to cj. Every trip there is very enjoyable.. catch fish, see wildlife (today it was a hawk diving in to catch some fish), relax on the boat and learn something new.

As to a fishing report: fished for bass. Water temp 68-70º. Most were caught by shore towards north end by the fish attractors.. one nice, but lost bass in the fish attractors. White spinnerbait and zoom superfluke each caught a couple bass.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

hit the lake at 2pm headed to north end and caught 5 cats. wind was from the north was very hard to control my small boat. headed to campground point beach area and finished up with 7 more 3 were 5# plus. water temp was 69.7 12 cats in a couple hours not bad. :T


----------



## Shaggy

Just Fishin' said:


> Had a vacation day to burn so I headed to cj. Every trip there is very enjoyable.. catch fish, see wildlife (today it was a hawk diving in to catch some fish), relax on the boat and learn something new.
> 
> As to a fishing report: fished for bass. Water temp 68-70º. Most were caught by shore towards north end by the fish attractors.. one nice, but lost bass in the fish attractors. White spinnerbait and zoom superfluke each caught a couple bass.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for the report. I'm especially interested in reports on the bass fishing but they are rare. May I ask if they were SM or LM and what time of day?


----------



## Just Fishin'

Shaggy said:


> Thanks for the report. I'm especially interested in reports on the bass fishing but they are rare. May I ask if they were SM or LM and what time of day?


All were LM bass. Hoping to catch some SM out there but no luck yet. I was there from 10-6, but caught everything between 11:30-4.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Since I'm not fishing Alot, I'm reading Alot!
I know people hate going to websites so I'll put a few things on here!

Do Fish See Color?

One of the questions which always arises when I am giving a lecture of fishing is do fish see color? Of course the answer would have to be yes, otherwise why would lure manufactures make lures in such a wide variety of colors. Now they might think that fishermen are just a bunch of dolts, but I suspect that they realize that fish see color and make lures in different colors to fit different light conditions.

Professor Hill did the definitive work on how fish see color at Oklahoma State University. His work lead to the invention of the Color-Selector. The Selector allows fishermen to determine which color of lure to use by dropping a light detector to the depth you wish to fish and reading the color coded dial. The system works well, but many fishermen don't want the expense or extra equipment, so they continue to use the colors they have always used with very little thought about which color of lure fish prefer.

Here are some concepts about colored light that you should keep in mind when choosing your lure. Light is broken into its components when it hits the water and certain wavelengths (colors) penetrate to different depths depending on the clarity of the water. In very clear water, like you might find at Lake Powell, light can penetrate as deep as 40 feet, but only the blue part of the spectrum. Many western waters have a greenish color and naturally, green light penetrates to the greatest depth. You can usually see 10 to 15 feet deep in these lakes. In stained water, where you can see down to 6 feet, the colors, which penetrate, are orange, green and red. Where you find muddy water, the only light to penetrate is the long wavelength (red color). All other light is reflected by the particles in the water. So it would seem logical to choose a lure with red in it when fishing in muddy water. When I'm bass fishing in the back of muddy coves I always choose a craw pattern which is black with red glitter and a fire claw. The other important aspect of fishing in muddy water is to use a lure, which reflects the small amount of light that is available. A good example would be an EGB Spinnerbait with a silver and black blade. I use the EGB because they use real silver to coat the blade and silver reflects light better than any other material. Combine the silver with the contrasting black and you have a lure, which is very easy for fish to see. To make this combo complete, add a black and red skirt and you have one of the best bass catching lures for muddy conditions. If you're chasing pike, make the skirt a hot pink or chartreuse and jump up to the ¾ oz. head. Spinner fishermen, whether working for largemouth bass, pike or rainbow trout can't go wrong with EGB's new 360 pattern. It combines a hand painted red beetle on a silver background and adds black spots for contrast.

If you find yourself faced with a stained water situation, which occurs anytime you have mudline or throughout most of the Canadian shield lakes, you need to choose a lure that is orange, green or chartreuse. The classic example would be a firetiger color. It combines those three colors with a black back for contrast. Rather than choosing silver for flash in your baits, instead try copper, brass or gold. If you're throwing spoons for pike or trout try the EGB in style 202, 205 or 208. These color combinations of gold with black and silver make the right color of flash to draw fish to the lure. If you are fishing soft plastics, pick a base of smoke, brown, pumpkin or melon and add orange, green and copper flake to make a highly attractive lure. 

Many of our fishing situations in the west occur where you can see your lure up to 15 feet deep. In these waters green, smoke, pumpkin and white are very productive colors. (White is not a color, but rather all of the colors of the spectrum combined.) For the toughest fishing conditions, you should fish these colors without any glitter added for flash. One of these times would be when bass are spawning. EGB lures really shine for these water conditions. Patterns 300, 330, 370 and 380 are all very productive colors for trout or salmon. 

In super clear waters my lure selection goes toward clear baits with a variety of glitter colors. When using craw patterns I usually like ones with some pepper combined with green and orange or red glitter. I also like a smoke base with blue, gold and pepper. My selection in hard baits goes toward the flashy side. Combinations of blue and silver or gold and black will always produce fish in almost any species. EGB has several patterns that fit this criterea. Patterns 203, 204, 206, 207, 209, 210, 320, 370, 380, 390 and 400 will be productive in clear water with bright skies.

All of the information that was previous discussed, applied to lure selection during high light conditions and various water conditions. So, what do you do when you're faced with low light conditions early in the morning? There are three different light levels, which occur each day. Low light occurs from first light until sunup. Medium light occurs from sunup until the sun reaches 20 degrees to the horizon. (You measure 20 degrees by holding your hand at eye level and pointing your middle finger at the horizon. Spread your index finger as far as you can and sight down your middle finger. If the sun falls inside that area, then it is call medium light. Finally, high light is most of the day, from either side of 20 degrees to the horizon. Here are a few general rules about light condition and lure selection. Keep in mind that these apply to clear water conditions. When you are fishing very early in the morning and the first light appears in the sky, blue, purple or black in combination with silver flash work best. As the sky takes on an orange glow, especially at sunset, red and orange are the most productive colors. Once the sun is up, switch to green lures that use red, yellow or orange for contrast. After the light becomes bright, the more neutral colors of brown or gray will be the best choice. Use lures that only have a splash of bright color, such as fluorescent pink or chartreuse. Too much color triggers a negative response from the fish. To relate light condition back to water clarity, when you are fishing muddy water you are basically fishing low light conditions all of the time. That's why black, silver and red work well under muddy conditions. 

Lastly, if you are fishing at night you are fishing in the absence of light. Fish have much better night vision than we do and can easily feed under the darkest sky. In fact many of the largest fish feed at night and avoid most of the fishing pressure. When choosing a lure color for night fishing, the first thing to consider is the amount of available moonlight. If it is a full moon, choose a lure that is dark with a lot of flash. The emphasis here is on a lot of flash. In soft plastics, black with silver glitter, motor oil with gold glitter, smoke with silver glitter or blue with blue glitter can all be equally effective. Another good choice is merthiolate. This combination of black and red can be deadly. Of course fishing a spinnerbait is always a good option. The flash and vibration of the spinner attract fish to the lure and the black or white skirt is an easy target. If you are working a stickbait the foil covered ones produce the most flash and usually catch the most fish. If clouds partially cover the moon, then pearlized chartreuse will out fish any other color. I don't have an explanation for this, I only know it works. On dark of the moon nights, the dark brown of black lures seems to be the best. Slow down you presentation and work very close to shore for most fish when it is very dark. They loose most of their inhibitions when it is dark and will feed in very shallow water. 

With tackle boxes full of different sizes, shapes and colors of lures it is often hard to know where to start. Hopefully I have helped you eliminate the guesswork when it comes to choosing which color to fish. If you're fishing with a partner, each of you choose a different color of lure in the same style and use the same presentation. You will quickly learn which color fish prefer at that point in time. If fish quit striking your lure, quickly change to another color. This is especially true when light conditions are changing. Once you have mastered color selection, you can advance to lure presentation and fish location at which point you will be a master angler. 

Does Color Make A Difference To Fish? 
By Justin Hoffman 


Hidden amongst our carefully organized tackle trays and satchels are a never-ending collection of cranks, jigs, plastics, and flies&#8212;duplicates in a myriad of colors, and many in hues that often defy description. The old adage states that lures were designed to catch fishermen and not fish&#8212;and each of our tackle boxes certainly support this theory. 

The fundamental inquiry remains: Does color really make a difference to fish? The answer to that may surprise you, because in the end, it isn&#8217;t so much what fish can see (although that does play a big part in it), but more so how colors appear in the underwater world, which is entirely dependent on a wider range of ever-changing criteria. 

THE EYES HAVE IT
Most species of fish possess similar characteristics within their eyes to those of humans. The retina contains two types of cells&#8212;rods and cones. Cones allow a fish to see color, and are the cells used for daytime vision. Once darkness falls, a fish will rely on their rod cells, which cannot differentiate color, but can sense light intensity, and are responsible for black, white, and grey vision. Most freshwater fish contain both of these cells in their retina, however, day feeders&#8212;think bass and pike&#8212;often have more cones than rods, whereas nighttime feeders, such as walleye, will ultimately have more rods. 

These rods are light sensitive, and the adjustment from day vision to night vision (and vice versa) requires at least 30 minutes to complete (called accommodation), or as long as two hours. Many of us experience this lull in action as darkness enshrouds the lake and fish readjust their senses. 

Dr. Keith Jones, Pure Fishing Research Director and a world renowned expert on fish behavior, provided this insight into color: &#8220;Different fish species differ considerably in what colors they can see, and hence what colors they see best. Fish like bass, bluegill, crappie, walleye, and perch are mostly limited to the spectral range of red-orange and yellow-green. They have very little if any color vision in the range of blue and violet. Their best color vision (i.e. the area where they have the best discrimination between fine differences in color hue) typically peaks in the range of red-orange, with a secondary peak in the yellow-green range. Fish like trout and carp have a broader range of color vision. 

&#8220;Certainly bass use color vision more than do walleye. While both species have color vision, and see roughly the same color spectrum, because bass have a higher concentration of cone cells, they would rely on color vision more than walleye.&#8221; 

THE LIGHT/COLOR EQUATION 
The color of a lure is the result of the color of light it reflects. As this light penetrates the water column in wavelengths, colors begin to be absorbed as the depth increases. Red produces the longest wavelengths, followed in order by orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, and violet. Those colors with the longest wavelength are absorbed first, meaning the hue fades and gradually appears black much quicker than all other colors. Warm colors are first to go, while cool colors hold on to their hue longest. 

Dr. Jones believes that color availability, and what is actually visible under the water, is an important part of the vision equation. &#8220;In clear water, the color red is the first to totally disappear, normally in the range depth of 35-feet. Blue light, in contrast, can penetrate down well below 100 feet. However, all that changes if the water contains floating algae particles or sediment. Algae strongly absorbs blue, violet, and red lights, leaving the water with mostly a green cast. Sediment tends to strongly absorb all but red light, leaving the water with a pronounced reddish color. Under these conditions, while there is less light available at any depth in general, the available light spectrums in these two scenarios are dominated by green and red light, respectively. Obviously, if a fish is to see well in these conditions, it must be sensitive to these colors, even if its highest color sensitivity lies somewhere else in the spectral range.&#8221; 

The following chart shows the visibility of the four main colors, under set conditions, to give you a better understanding of how light reflection works. As you can see, red loses its luster extremely quickly in comparison to the other colors. 

PERCENTAGES OF COLOR VISIBILITY UNDERWATER 

Color 10 Feet 20 Feet 30 Feet 

Red 6.5% 0.4% 0.25%
Orange 50% 25% 12%
Yellow 73% 53% 40%
Green 88% 78% 69% 

Light intensity also plays a big part in how a fish perceives the color of a lure. Fishing on a sunny day will allow light from the sky to penetrate much deeper through the water column than on a day with clouds, giving your colored lures a greater range of visibility and to much greater depths. 

Shiny lures such as silver and gold are less effective when cloud cover rolls in, and can become almost invisible without the sun shining, even in clear water. The reason for this is that they reflect the grayness that is surrounding them, instead of the bright rays of the sun. Tossing dark colors during periods such as this will often work best, giving your lure the greatest contrast and silhouette. 

Keep in mind that as the sun sets, those colors possessing the longest wavelengths&#8212;starting with red&#8212;will disappear the quickest. Once the sun rises, blue and green are the first colors a fish will see, with red being last. 

THE CLEARER THE BETTER
Water clarity plays an important role in how the color of your lure is viewed. Stained water may only allow your &#8220;red&#8221; bait to be visible to a depth of one foot, however, fish that same lure in crystal clear water and the visibility spectrum is greatly increased. When fishing clear water, then, your warm-colored lures will remain truer to form, and be visible to a greater depth, which can give you an excellent starting point when deciding what to toss. 

Largemouth bass see colors very well to a depth of approximately five feet when water clarity is good. Since the majority of their prey reside in shallow water, duplicating or &#8220;matching the hatch&#8221; of the predominant baitfish (generally shades of silver, white, or perch) can be advantageous. Once that same depth of water becomes stained, and vision is restricted, a switch to brighter hues&#8212;chartreuse, red, orange&#8212;will often put the odds in your favor. Although all colors are absorbed quickly in this circumstance, orange and red will still be most visible when underwater. Chartreuse is a close second. If the water turns the color of chocolate milk, stick to dark colors. 

THE CRITERIA FOR CONTRAST
The ability for a fish to see a lure has a lot to do with background color. If fishing a green-colored lure in thick vegetation, or in algae-stained water, although it may appear natural, a fish may struggle to spot it. More often than not, we actually camouflage our baits without knowing it. 

A key in these situations is to choose a lure that contrasts against the background you are fishing. Two-toned lures are an excellent choice when faced with this dilemma. Dr. Jones summed it up best with this scenario: 

&#8220;Bass are functionally most sensitive to colors in the ranges of red-orange and yellow-green. However, that is not to say that &#8220;colors&#8221; like black and white, or colors like blue that are perceived as grey are ineffective, since sometimes these colors contrast better against the prevailing background than do colors to which the bass is more sensitive. For instance, in a reddish muddy river, although the dominant available color is red and bass are most sensitive to red-orange, a lure with a brownish red crawdad pattern would be difficult for the bass to see. Black lures, on the other hand, would contrast much better and be more easily detected.&#8221; 

PREDATOR/PREY CORRELATION
Walleye feeding on perch or smallmouth bass on crayfish are tuned in to the nuances of that specific prey, and rely on the recognition of body shape/profile and color to hunt each morsel down. &#8220;One way fish use color vision is in recognizing specific visual patterns. As a fish grows, it gradually accumulates distinct mental images of objects that are important to its survival. Color, or rather color patterns, play a big role in fashioning those mental images, helping to separate one image from another. That is huge when it comes to discerning one prey species from another or avoiding specific predators, since the appropriate behavioral response is highly dependent on what the prey or predator is. For example, in cases when fish are feeding with more reserve and are being more selective, the fish may be hunting for a particular favorite prey, meaning that it is searching for a particular visual pattern. In these cases, it is important to play the old game of &#8220;matching the hatch,&#8221; to essentially give the fish what it is looking for,&#8221; stated Dr. Jones. 

Brown is a color that routinely works well for smallmouth bass. Although it may not appear true to its color once far down below, it will still match the same colorations of a crayfish found at those depths. (Remember: any two items that look the same above water will resemble each other down below.) This is where shade comes in to play. The same can be said for largemouth bass feeding on smelt. Tossing a white/silver lure will replicate the sheen of this baitfish precisely, and activate the recognition switch first through the eyes of the bass, then ultimately in the brain. Spend some time in the shallows seeking out the resident baitfish, or check for regurgitated minnows or craws when bringing a fish to the surface. This will give you invaluable insight into a good starting color to toss. 

Working clear water is also a time to experiment with natural colors, and as mentioned earlier, those that contrast the background surroundings. Clear water allows a fish to inspect a bait more closely, and as opposed to murky water and reactionary strikes, the more time a fish can give your lure the once over is the more reason to make it appear as lifelike as possible.


----------



## Intimidator

Just so you Newer Kat guys can see them....these are the Shovelheads that Steve caught last yr and took pics of.

Everyone can see all the pics that have been posted on this thread by touching the paperclip on the right of the CJ Water Temps header.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

must b dropping the lake i seen it was a few feet down tonight on my shad run


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Just so you Newer Kat guys can see them....these are the Shovelheads that Steve caught last yr and took pics of.
> 
> Everyone can see all the pics that have been posted on this thread by touching the paperclip on the right of the CJ Water Temps header.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


now that were on shovel head. look in my profile i got some pics in there one is of me holding a very dark catfish. very ugly cat to. it doesnt look like a channel cat, could someone identify it plz


----------



## cyberfox2200

can anyone identify this cat


----------



## Salmonid

intimadater, those are indeed flatheads !! cool pics, Cyber, sorry that's a large Male channel cat in spawning colors and with his head swollen up, this is what a lot of folks mistakenly call a blue


Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> Just so you Newer Kat guys can see them....these are the Shovelheads that Steve caught last yr and took pics of.
> 
> Everyone can see all the pics that have been posted on this thread by touching the paperclip on the right of the CJ Water Temps header.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


lol shhhh that's supposed to be a secret.....haha I guess the cats outta the bag...I honestly think in a few years there are going to be some huge crappies, bass, cats, and bigger walleyes....thanks to all the new cover....and if the shovelheads are able to reproduce and grow some they will get fat fast from all the shad and other bait fish....


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> intimadater, those are indeed flatheads !! cool pics, Cyber, sorry that's a large Male channel cat in spawning colors and with his head swollen up, this is what a lot of folks mistakenly call a blue
> 
> 
> Salmonid


Mark
I also caught 2 about the same size on swimbaits last year by the Cajun Flats but never had anyone close to take pics...at that age, the Flatties have very beautiful coloration....and they hit like a tank!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Salmonid said:


> intimadater, those are indeed flatheads !! cool pics, Cyber, sorry that's a large Male channel cat in spawning colors and with his head swollen up, this is what a lot of folks mistakenly call a blue
> 
> 
> Salmonid


Caught that on ultra light equipment to.lol


----------



## Doctor

I spent three hours on CJ with my son Larry in his boat we had a great time, caught nothing huge but they were banging the rods down hard ended up with 16 Channels and had one Shad left between the two of us water temp is at 70 degrees lake has dropped a foot so far, talked about the way we fish Cj now compared to 20 years ago big change.

Doc


----------



## golive

I agree. Doc just reading your posts and your website has taught me a ton. I still would like to go out with you sometime and watch a pro at work. If you ever need to fill a seat I'm game.

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> I agree. Doc just reading your posts and your website has taught me a ton. I still would like to go out with you sometime and watch a pro at work. If you ever need to fill a seat I'm game.
> 
> Sent from my Droid DNA


As you know, I'm not a big fan of Kitty fishin'.....knowing Tim as I do I wanted to see the knowledge and joy of fishing that Doc has in his environment....it turned out to be an experience I'll never forget.
I went out with him and I started throwing swimbaits as he fished...it was so interesting to watch and talk, that I just quit fishing and just watched, talked, and learned!
Watching him in his environment and having fun was contagious...together, we have filled in pieces to the CJ puzzle and have shared years of knowledge that we continue to pass on.
One of the best things I have done recently was to "stick" Daniel on Doc's Aircraft Carrier on the last drop.
I spent alot of the Spring with Daniel and teaching him the lake and swimbait fishing...he probably was the quickest study in some time and was a swimbait natural!
Daniel has that passion for fishing also....so I stuck him with Doc to expand his horizons....Just ask Daniel (cyberfox2200) how it turned out!
Don't sit around and wait...pm Doc and set up a date on the "Aircraft Carrier"!


----------



## Curtis937

Anybody wanna go out to cj sat and either take my boat out or bank fish I'm up for fishing for anything but I mostly fish for cats I have all the gear for me and another person for cats and probably enough bass and crappie stuff also so you don't need anything just don't like taking the boat out by myself gets kinda boring let me knowing if anyone's interested 9376310346


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Anybody wanna go out to cj sat and either take my boat out or bank fish I'm up for fishing for anything but I mostly fish for cats I have all the gear for me and another person for cats and probably enough bass and crappie stuff also so you don't need anything just don't like taking the boat out by myself gets kinda boring let me knowing if anyone's interested 9376310346
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dale is at home this weekend, which means Football on Friday night (since Shawnee is home), 3 other boys staying over Friday Night and Saturday, and his Football game on Sunday!
But, I'm Free next weekend!lol


----------



## Shaggy

Curtis937 said:


> Anybody wanna go out to cj sat and either take my boat out or bank fish I'm up for fishing for anything but I mostly fish for cats I have all the gear for me and another person for cats and probably enough bass and crappie stuff also so you don't need anything just don't like taking the boat out by myself gets kinda boring let me knowing if anyone's interested 9376310346
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey Curtis...you still have that open seat for Saturday?


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> Dale is at home this weekend, which means Football on Friday night (since Shawnee is home), 3 other boys staying over Friday Night and Saturday, and his Football game on Sunday!
> But, I'm Free next weekend!lol


I work next weekend but I'm off this Thursday if you wanna go do some bass fishing at cj or Clark 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> I work next weekend but I'm off this Thursday if you wanna go do some bass fishing at cj or Clark
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My weekdays are shot until the end of October, due to football practice, etc...same with Sundays. Right now, I only have 2 Saturdays a month FREE!

Take Shag out and get him on some BIG fish....he can show you more cover also!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Take Shag out and get him on some BIG fish....he can show you more cover also!


You don't think he'll turn me to the dark side do you?


----------



## Curtis937

Shaggy said:


> You don't think he'll turn me to the dark side do you?


Lol you will have fun catching cats sat and hopefully well get on a few nice ones 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

One day, you will realize the dark side is really the light side and the correct path Grasshopper..... Then once you've found the light, youll only bass fish when looking for bait...LOL Until then, Bring a headlamp...


Salmonid


----------



## Doctor

Heading out to CJ Brown in a bit, no fishing got a buddy at work having trouble with his HDS7 so we are going to cruise the lake and see if I can figure out what is wrong with his unit, I love fishing but helping people out with there electronics is something I really enjoy doing, I'll post some pictures later.............Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Doc I hear ya, I am always intrigued by others fish finders as Im always worried mine is never showing as good a picture as I see on all the adds. LOL It helps you know whats where and have some good reference pics from your Simrad. Id love to sit side by side with you on the same structure and see the difference with my HB 1197

Good luck, a lot of that is tweaking the settings and its better if you always are at the same lake. Im somewhere different every week so its harder to keep mine pinned down!

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor

Just got back from setting up Pat's unit at first I was a little worried just everything was bleached out so bad so this is what I found the contrast was set at 95% lowered it to 65% Man that really changed things had trouble seeing his screen and I bumped the back lighting up and it came right up, changed the unit to fresh water setting and switched it to 455Hz, the 800 darkened up more than the 455, he didn't have the SD card in the unit so I shot some pictures of some stuff we found, with a few more hours on the water he will have her running like a well oiled machine, my only problem was I kept tapping the screen and nothing would happen...lol...I still do that on my old Lowrance, here's some of the pictures I took.










Some boulders near the old roadway from Rt 4 to the campgrounds.










These showed up better on his unit than my camera but those are old railroad ties on the railroad bed North end.










Again the camera changes the looks of the picture but that is a tree sitting on the bottom of the lake in about 20 foot of water on the West side of the lake, I had another good picture on his unit that got bleached out with the camera but we found the old fence line that runs parallel with the old rail-tracks, it really looked good I'm anxious to get my boat back on the lake to take some pictures of it with my unit, all in all Pat is very happy with the unit.

One thing that we did not figure out is how to get his boat speed overlay up on his structure scan, I know there is a way to do it so if somebody has that trick will you please post it here, he mainly runs sidescan and downscan and wants the boat speed up on the side Scan he has a Champion bass boat and we found out the the ideal speed for his unit was from 2.0 mph to 3.8 

Also water temp was down to 68 degrees water is down a foot and a half

Doc


----------



## Curtis937

If anyone knows who's Jon boat that is at the boat ramp would you tell them there boat is getting ready to sink it's full of water and getting ready to pull the wood dock under lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

Curtis, I was at the ramp this morning and actually tried to spin the boat around so the water could drain out the drain hole but it was waaaay too heavy to do that with a 100 gallons in it, LOL. 

Also milled around the Marina and a few folks there were catching some short crappies on "Minners"...

Salmonid


----------



## Muskie44

Yeah, I can't thank Doc enough! He had my unit showing me structure within 5 minutes! Doc met me at the boat ramp and before we even left the boat dock he had my unit reading good. I can't imagine how many settings and adjustments I would have made before I figured it out
One thing we found out Doc didn't say was that side scan doesn't work so well in water less than 1'.  
Can't wait to get out and use my unit and learn different lakes! Thanks again Doc!


----------



## Salmonid

I use my side scan at St Marys and Indian all the time, its deceiving because you may have it set to display out 100 feet in both directions but in reality is more like 10-20 ft when your in like 4-5 FOW. 
Most important thing is when you see something that is say 40 ft from the boat, be sure to know how to scroll the curser over to it and put a waypoint
Second most important thing is know how to use the zoom feature, I can usually zoom in 1 time to clarify what im looking at but if I try to zoom in more then that, it usually gets too fuzzy to tell what your looking at. 


Just keep playing with it...Oh yeah Not sure if the Lowrance units have a grid sytem to show on side imaging how far away you are but if so, be sure to turn it on.

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937

Salmonid said:


> Curtis, I was at the ramp this morning and actually tried to spin the boat around so the water could drain out the drain hole but it was waaaay too heavy to do that with a 100 gallons in it, LOL.
> 
> Also milled around the Marina and a few folks there were catching some short crappies on "Minners"...
> 
> Salmonid


Did you do any good this morning?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Curtis937 said:


> If anyone knows who's Jon boat that is at the boat ramp would you tell them there boat is getting ready to sink it's full of water and getting ready to pull the wood dock under lol
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's the Wittenburg Scullers call boat they were out there the other day, kid almost dropped the engine in the water unmounting it from the boat...lol....Doc


----------



## Doctor

Muskie44 said:


> Yeah, I can't thank Doc enough! He had my unit showing me structure within 5 minutes! Doc met me at the boat ramp and before we even left the boat dock he had my unit reading good. I can't imagine how many settings and adjustments I would have made before I figured it out
> One thing we found out Doc didn't say was that side scan doesn't work so well in water less than 1'.
> Can't wait to get out and use my unit and learn different lakes! Thanks again Doc!


Your welcome Pat anytime.




> One thing we found out Doc didn't say was that side scan doesn't work so well in water less than 1'.


That was funny we were idling along and I had told Pat that there was a bar up ahead of us and I kept making adjustments and then the sidescan just bleached out on us and we both were going what the heck then the motor started jumping across the bar, both of us started laughing stupid mistake but funny, no damage done to the boat but still funny.


----------



## Salmonid

I was up doing sales calls in Springfield and had a few extra minutes so I just poked around and talked to a few people, no fishing for me....

Salmonid


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey Doc, What's the latest on the sunken boat that you found?
CJP


----------



## Doctor

Cj,

Haven't heard anything back still pulling fish off it....lol.........Doc


----------



## cyberfox2200

i was at the marina catching shad the other night and there was a guy there killing largemouth on a black spinner. awesome to c


----------



## Curtis937

Does anyone know anybody that could weld me up an aluminum bar to run across the back of my boat for rod holders?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

Curtis, the quick fix is to use a 2x4", long term my brother in law did all of ours, he does welding fabrication, let me know and I can get you his contact info, he has done 7-8 of em so far. He is located near Dayton Mall BTW

Salmonid


----------



## golive

TK welding on Columbus Ave

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## Curtis937

Brent I think shaggy's a cat guy now 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> View attachment 83996
> Brent I think shaggy's a cat guy now
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice fish!
Glad you guys found some....see, the way I look at is....I get all these guys fishing for cats...then I'll have a fish fry and show them how good they are...then they'll help reduce the cat population....and I'll have all the Gators, Crappie, and Bass, all for myself.....Genius!!lol


----------



## Curtis937

That is genius lol and yea we got on a few big ones and bunch of small ones overall a good trip thanks for going shaggy 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chuck71

Curtis937 said:


> Does anyone know anybody that could weld me up an aluminum bar to run across the back of my boat for rod holders?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There is a guy name Shane that lives just south of town in Selma that could whip one up for you. If you want I can get his contact info?? He was MUCH cheaper that TK welding when I was looking.


----------



## Shaggy

Curtis937 said:


> That is genius lol and yea we got on a few big ones and bunch of small ones overall a good trip thanks for going shaggy
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I had a great time. I was really uncomfortable at first with the new technique and I didn't handle the two rod system well in the beginning but it sure was fun to feel those critters hit. It was a great day on the lake thanks to Curtis.


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Nice fish!
> Glad you guys found some....see, the way I look at is....I get all these guys fishing for cats...then I'll have a fish fry and show them how good they are...then they'll help reduce the cat population....and I'll have all the Gators, Crappie, and Bass, all for myself.....Genius!!lol


Brent...here's the way I look at it. I spent about the same time on the water with you fishing for bass and got nada. You're up next in the competition. Watcha gonna do to top Curtis with bass???

I have a question for you about Dale's rules of fishing etiquette. If Curtis landed a fish on my second rod because I also had one on my first rod who gets credit for the fish?


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Brent...here's the way I look at it. I spent about the same time on the water with you fishing for bass and got nada. You're up next in the competition. Watcha gonna do to top Curtis with bass???
> 
> I have a question for you about Dale's rules of fishing etiquette. If Curtis landed a fish on my second rod because I also had one on my first rod who gets credit for the fish?


If it was Dale's second pole and I reeled it in...it would count as HIS fish!
If it was my second pole and Dale reeled it in...it would count as HIS fish also!
These are the "Rules of Dale"!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> If it was Dale's second pole and I reeled it in...it would count as HIS fish!
> If it was my second pole and Dale reeled it in...it would count as HIS fish also!
> These are the "Rules of Dale"!


That's kinda like the NASCAR rules where they favor the drivers who turn left the best. lol Seriously though it's really wonderful that a bunch of guys up there at CJ have such a good relationship and a young man of 12 can be a part of it.

On another note...if those cats yesterday had been Bass my house would already be up for sale.


----------



## Doctor

Curtis937 said:


> View attachment 83996
> Brent I think shaggy's a cat guy now
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This is awesome, for years my son and I were the only ones that chased catfish on CJ, now we are getting a good mix of people on the water that enjoy fishing for them and using different tactics, I used to fish only the North end and always anchored down, now I fish the whole lake and I almost always dragging baits instead of catching a few fish each trip now I'm catching a lot of fish each trip. I really have a good mapping system of the lake drawn out with my unit by marking each fish that I catch you can really see the patterns that these fish are taking and most of it is in and around some kind of structure or cover, thanks to those that decided and allowed us to do the drops and each and everyone that did anything and everything to make it happen, it's only going to get better...................Doc


----------



## Shaggy

Doctor said:


> This is awesome, for years my son and I were the only ones that chased catfish on CJ, now we are getting a good mix of people on the water that enjoy fishing for them and using different tactics, I used to fish only the North end and always anchored down, now I fish the whole lake and I almost always dragging baits instead of catching a few fish each trip now I'm catching a lot of fish each trip. I really have a good mapping system of the lake drawn out with my unit by marking each fish that I catch you can really see the patterns that these fish are taking and most of it is in and around some kind of structure or cover, thanks to those that decided and allowed us to do the drops and each and everyone that did anything and everything to make it happen, it's only going to get better...................Doc


Doc,
Do you have an opinion on the size of the bass population in CJ as compared to the catfish? Assuming it's way out of proportion on the small side do you have an opinion on what kind of cover and where to place it for next year's drop?

Also, if you're fishing structure for the cats do you ever hook a Largemouth?


----------



## Doctor

Shaggy,
I have only caught a handful of bass all the years of fishing CJ and they were always in a castnet while I was getting Shad and they were always big ones 3# or better, both Large and Smallmouth Bass.

With catfish being a main predator in that lake along with Walleye and Bass I would think that the Catfish are more abundant than any of the other predators, it just takes a lot to kill one of those guys compared to the other two, there survivor rate has to be very high and there breeding on there own in this lake and with a mature female dropping up to 100,000 eggs at a time and with the Male guarding them until they are an inch or so long I figure the survivor rate is extremely high for these guys, we have caught a bunch of 6 inch Cats this year so those guys were born in the last couple of years.

I have caught hundreds in the castnet that I thought were a large school of Shad roaming the lake now I won't even throw on schools anymore because they are tough to get out of a castnet, I have figured some of it out if I find a big school and no arches even close to them they are almost always catfish, but that is a very hard earned lesson that has happened to me three times this year. My hands look like they have gone thru a meatgrinder trying to pick those guys out of the net they will not shake out like other fish.

On the North Eastbank about 50 yards off the shore just past the Boatdock there is so much standing timber I would think that the Bass population would be extremly high in that area, but you also have the super Predator Flathead working that area he could be eating up all the Bass, I don't know the bass habits as well as I know catfish, and with them dropping the lake 5 feet for the winter drawdown I can't work that area now or I'll get caught on one of those stumps when the water is up full pool I can go right up to the bank area. I'll post some pictures of that area after I get home tonight I have had them for years.

Now take this with a grain of salt this is my opinion I could be way off base on all of the above, no scientific facts just my opinion and mine alone

During the winter months I like to walk on the old railroad it is always exposed after the drawdown and during that time I will build rock humps and wingdam structures all made of the rocks that are always there, have done this for years. I have even found concrete blocks out in that area that i assume somebody has carried out from shore or a boat and we will build condos with that stuff. 

Doc


----------



## Curtis937

Here you go shaggy caught this little guy this morning throwing the net









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

Caught 7 good channel cats yesterday. Very little wind water temp was 72 on north end


----------



## Shaggy

Curtis937 said:


> Here you go shaggy caught this little guy this morning throwing the net
> View attachment 84044
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep they're in there. I can find the structure now I gotta find the bass.


----------



## Shaggy

Doctor said:


> Shaggy,
> During the winter months I like to walk on the old railroad it is always exposed after the drawdown and during that time I will build rock humps and wingdam structures all made of the rocks that are always there, have done this for years. I have even found concrete blocks out in that area that i assume somebody has carried out from shore or a boat and we will build condos with that stuff.
> 
> Doc


Thanks Doc...I appreciate the opinions. Anything that might help to narrow the scope is always welcome. That's a great idea about the old RR bed. I'm gonna have to get up there this winter and take a look around.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Circle hooks are a gift from god for all cat guys. Let the cat load the rod then simply pick up the rod and increase the pressure. Get em every time


----------



## cyberfox2200

Oh yeah in my learning. A crappie can get a 6/0 hook in its mouth no problem. So stop using 4s and 6s. Use a 1/0 no more gut hooks or gill hooks


----------



## Curtis937

this is long shot but does anyone have a good map of rocky fork lake? other than the one on the odnr page?


----------



## Doctor

Curtis937,

I have one from the Southern Ohio fishing map guide, it has lake contours on it.............Doc


----------



## Doctor

Lowell H Turner said:


> To anyone with a good sonar unit who`s willing, will ask you to do another scouting mission; need you to look at the small inlet on the E side of Whisky Island...there is a former drainage ditch that runs approx. SE to NW from the absolute southern end of the Main beach. Am fairly certain it ends in about 12fow, but need to be certain. A Description of end depth, and width would be helpful. If you can post pictures better yet...thank you ! A possible future "target"...


I'll try to locate this on Tuesday when I'm on the lake, there drawing the lake down so it may be 2 foot shallower now...............Doc


----------



## Doctor

Shaggy,

here's the picture of the railroad


----------



## Doctor

Lowell,

here's the only picture I have of the Whiskey island area when the lake was drawn down but I'm not seeing this drainage ditch


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Oh yeah in my learning. A crappie can get a 6/0 hook in its mouth no problem. So stop using 4s and 6s. Use a 1/0 no more gut hooks or gill hooks


Told you! 
You will never get people to agree with you...everyone thinks that Crappie will only hit a small minnow or micro jig or lure...yes, they will hit those they are opportunists...but if you offer they something BIGGER and worthwhile they will SMACK IT!
They are like anything else, they don't want to have to hunt around all day to get their bellies full...if they have a chance at a BIG meal or a small meal, it'll be the BIG meal every time!
When I was doing all my experimenting I was catching BIG Crappie on all my big Bass Stuff, I thought it was more as an accident...then a friend of mine sent me some new BIG Bass spinnerbaits (Death Shimmer), I hit a school of Crappie and caught one Big Crappie after another...when the bite slowed down I put on a BIG swimbait and it started up all over again....a dang lightbulb finally went off in my head and a moment of wisdom finally happened! Been fishing for Crappie like Bass since then!

Shag
The LM Bass population at CJ took a hit when they lowered the lake 2X...they are making a nice comeback now. The Smallies weren't hit as bad because they like the rocks and Structure more than the LM...LM need vegetation or cover near shallows to hunt. That's why the stuff we have been putting in is helping. Now someone named "Mother Nature" needs to plant a few "seeds" and get the vegetation going and CJ will be "A BEAST"!

Doc is also right...the Channel population is "Out of Control"...with few predators they are stunting their own growth!
People think I am joking but until someone starts eating some of the 1-3 pounders, they will never grow like people want. The other fish can survive with Channels and other Kats because they are all SPECIALIZED in how they feed...the Kats are all in DIRECT COMPETITION, WITH EACH OTHER!
NEXT TIME YOU KAT GUYS CATCH A NICE MESS OF SMALL ONES, TAKE THEM TO SOMEONE ON THE BANK, OR SOMEONE WHO'LL EAT THEM....YOU ARE DOING YOURSELVES A BIG FAVOR! 
The Kitty lovers are really doing GREAT with the cover for the fish...now you have to help your fishery by culling some of the smaller fish at the beginning and restoring a healthy balance...right now you have TOO MANY SMALL FISH...when the population of larger fish starts increasing, then you have to step back and see how the population reacts to see if you need anything else! Sometimes another step is not needed, sometimes you have to cull a certain size...BALANCE, my young Jedi!
CJ can also generate HUGE Cats...you guys are smart enough to turn it into a Big Cat paradise...but you need to start EATING!!!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> CJ can also generate HUGE Cats...you guys are smart enough to turn it into a Big Cat paradise...but you need to start EATING!!!


I have been wondering if some of the poaching that goes on is because poorer people are trying to take a cheap meal home. That thought got the old brain gears turning which always leads to a succession of ideas. Unfortunately all too often that thought process leads me to a dead end but, hey, nothing ventured, nothing gained. 

Would Debra be interested in a more balanced species population? Would it be possible, even legal, to get something set up where a certain number of catfish are donated to the city or other charitable organization for distribution to the poor? Probably a lot of details in that idea but just brain storming.

As a biologist I'm also wondering if Debra could help us with ideas that we could pursue as projects that might help keep cats out of certain bass areas and help protect the young bass till they can fend for themselves.

Having said that I would not be in favor of pursuing an idea like this if CJ's cat guys felt it would diminish what they have.

On another note I believe you told me CJ had weeds before the draw down for the MBR. Where were they? Didn't the winter draw down kill them each year?


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I have been wondering if some of the poaching that goes on is because poorer people are trying to take a cheap meal home. That thought got the old brain gears turning which always leads to a succession of ideas. Unfortunately all too often that thought process leads me to a dead end but, hey, nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> 
> Would Debra be interested in a more balanced species population? Would it be possible, even legal, to get something set up where a certain number of catfish are donated to the city or other charitable organization for distribution to the poor? Probably a lot of details in that idea but just brain storming.
> 
> As a biologist I'm also wondering if Debra could help us with ideas that we could pursue as projects that might help keep cats out of certain bass areas and help protect the young bass till they can fend for themselves.
> 
> Having said that I would not be in favor of pursuing an idea like this if CJ's cat guys felt it would diminish what they have.
> 
> On another note I believe you told me CJ had weeds before the draw down for the MBR. Where were they? Didn't the winter draw down kill them each year?



Some of the poaching is due to people needing food...when I see this I will donate my catch to them AND I give them some Keitechs and Jigs and SHOW them how to catch fish!
BUT, when you see IDIOTS in nice cars, etc, or Older retirees who refuse to change with the times and think they are owed fish every time out, or people with nice gear, cell phones, etc, taking illegal fish, then they need turned in!

The State and The ODNR is strapped for cash, State Parks and Lakes are getting the Maximum care they can afford, which is nothing! Debra has little money to do anything...that is why if you want a NICER Lake, then we have to do it! With all the other Social Programs that are being paid for with our TAX $$, there is nothing left for such trivial things as fishing/hunting, improvement or inforcement!
CJ has been set up as a WALLEYE BROOD LAKE...that is all they really care about...anything else is "icing on the cake"....I would much rather be in charge and have a say about what icing goes on OUR cake then have the State tell me!!!

Any "feed the poor" catfish program would cost too much for the State to do!
Plus if anyone choked on a bone the State would get sued!
Trust me, it is better for the fishermen of a fishery to take care of it, then to let the State Law makers take care of it!
We have proven that if we all work together we can accomplish BIG things!
WE CAN ALL GET TOGETHER AGAIN, AT Young's Jersey Dairy AND TALK ABOUT WHAT WE CAN DO!

FISH will go where-ever there is food...Bass and Cats are warm water species, they will inhabit shallows in the summer. Cats feed mainly by smell, Bass are more sight...both use the other senses but Cats are sight poor! Big Cats will go where they want, they have no predators but Man. MOST cats do not do well in vegetation because they need open water for scents and their other senses to work fully. This is why CJ needs Vegetation to fully restore the LM population and so it will thrive. The cat guys know what they need to do...I just can't get them to start having fish frys yet!

Once you get the vegetation in coves again, even with the 3 foot drop, it will survive. Most of CJ's coves drop off into deep water which would stop Pads, etc from spreading to the Main lake. Grasses are also a PRIME habitat for Walleye. Crappie love Wood a Vertical Cover. Bass love BIG vertical cover for ambushing food. We have seen Pads/etc survive the Winters just in Mud...it is very hardy once it gets going again...normally deeper water is the only thing to stop it and since CJ is stained and fertile the light doesn't penetrate into deeper water and will not allow pads to grow there!

Look, we have some of the SMARTEST fishermen around...we have guys that own their own ponds and take care of them, we have guys that have lived in different areas and seen various fisheries and have seen how they have been taken care of and seen what works, we have people that know the different species and what they need, we have people in various fields and backgrounds with different areas of expertise, we also have a Group that will get this done!
You've seen what we can do when we get together and set our collective minds to doing something...it's pretty Damn impressive!!!!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> The cat guys know what they need to do...I just can't get them to start having fish frys yet!


I saw where you're gonna be free this weekend...wanna go do some cat fishing?

Just kidding.

There may be a reduced bass population right now but I'm sure there are still plenty in there. We'll just keep plugging away (pun intended) and keep working to make things even better.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> I saw where you're gonna be free this weekend...wanna go do some cat fishing?
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> There may be a reduced bass population right now but I'm sure there are still plenty in there. We'll just keep plugging away (pun intended) and keep working to make things even better.


Yep, that just changed...getting New Carpet put in the rest of the house on Friday, so Saturday will be moving everything back and getting the house together while Dale is gone! Sunday is Football...Dale and Josh's team (Doc's Grandson) are undefeated (6-0) so far...only 3 more to go and the tournament! I have time off end of October and early November...I can fish them if the lake isn't froze!
I now will have the ENTIRE inside and outside of the house redone and repainted and carpeted...I am done for awhile and hopefully can fish all next year!

The LM Bass Population is ALOT better, due to great spawns during the floods, a couple years back! Plus the new cover in key areas is helping...it just takes time for them in a lake void of preferred habitat! I know Debra doesn't want vegetation in the lake...but the fish do! AND IT WOULD HELP USE UP SOME OF THE NUTRIENTS!


----------



## Curtis937

Well I don't know what it is but something's making the shad huge this year









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Well I don't know what it is but something's making the shad huge this year
> View attachment 84139
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Normal adult size is 10-15 inches, weighing 1 pound or less.
They CAN reach almost 2 feet long and weigh 3-4 pounds...EACH!

With CJ being fertile it provides plenty of plankton to sustain the fishery.
Shad start out the life-cycle with TEETH and eating zoo-plankton and other small critters...then they morph, lose teeth and develope a filter feeding system and a gizzard!
They can lay close to 500,000 eggs after the second yr and can quickly over-populate a fishery and ruin balance, if not managed, or if die-offs don't occur.
If the fishery has a nice balance the lake will prosper having the shad as a primary forage!
CJ has multiple or timed Shad spawns, so the different species have food at different times all throughout the year....those are nice for BIG KITTIES!


----------



## Doctor

Man those look like Grand lake St. Marys Shad I have never caught them that big at CJ good going Curtis...............Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Intimidator, two points to help clarify from your earlier post, first is to help control the CC population at CJB, the best option and the only natural predator baby catfish have is LM Bass. this is why in a farm pond the bass, cat, Bluegill combo works so well. LMB typically will decimate a small school of channel cats when they are les then an inch long because they have a large enough mouth to eat them as they roam along the banks where LMB often feed. Fix the LMB population and the cats will start to balance back out as you are correct, CJB is stunted with too many channel cats all competing for "X" amount of food. . 

Second point is you mention the cats are mainly smell feeders but Id have to disagree with you as we over the years have hammered many cats with fast moving baits and many crankbaits and spinners have taken a cat so the Channel cat and Blue cat I would say is a 50/50 sight smell feeder, Doc what are your thoughts?? They hunt live bait when possible and digress to smell when they are forced to scrounge for food. 

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Intimidator, two points to help clarify from your earlier post, first is to help control the CC population at CJB, the best option and the only natural predator baby catfish have is LM Bass. this is why in a farm pond the bass, cat, Bluegill combo works so well. LMB typically will decimate a small school of channel cats when they are les then an inch long because they have a large enough mouth to eat them as they roam along the banks where LMB often feed. Fix the LMB population and the cats will start to balance back out as you are correct, CJB is stunted with too many channel cats all competing for "X" amount of food. .
> 
> Second point is you mention the cats are mainly smell feeders but Id have to disagree with you as we over the years have hammered many cats with fast moving baits and many crankbaits and spinners have taken a cat so the Channel cat and Blue cat I would say is a 50/50 sight smell feeder, Doc what are your thoughts?? They hunt live bait when possible and digress to smell when they are forced to scrounge for food.
> 
> Salmonid


I love exchanging info....yes, they prefer live food!
Think of a Channel as a SHARK...the have scent pits below each nostril that can detect Amino acids in water at an amazing 1 part per 100 MILLION!
They also have TASTE BUDS over their ENTIRE body...25 taste buds per square MILLIMETER! Along with info from the lateral line, this makes up for their poor eyesite and turns them into a eating machine!

You are also correct about the LM population...but to correct the imbalance now, we have to improve the LM population and cull some of the smaller Cats that are too big for anything else to eat!

Mark, you can post whatever else I have missed about Cats...I love to learn about different fish!


----------



## Doctor

Salmonid said:


> Second point is you mention the cats are mainly smell feeders but Id have to disagree with you as we over the years have hammered many cats with fast moving baits and many crankbaits and spinners have taken a cat so the Channel cat and Blue cat I would say is a 50/50 sight smell feeder, Doc what are your thoughts?? They hunt live bait when possible and digress to smell when they are forced to scrounge for food.
> 
> Salmonid


I think they are mainly smell feeders but the sight is not that good, there eyes are mounted on the sides of there heads I think they use that lateral line to pickup vibrations in the water, picking out the crankbait and spinner vibrations and honing in on them, I think thats why dragging works so well on the lakes if they hear that weight bumping the bottom they move up on it then there sense of smell hones in on the bait, if your dragging in mud it puts out a cloud and they can't see the bait but they can hear and smell it anything is possible..........Doc


----------



## Doctor

Just got back from Clark, have bait, Lynn and Luke and I will be on CJ tomorrow, Daniel met me out there so I showed him areas to get bait he was going to CJ and fish today...........Doc


----------



## nascar20n6

I have been watching this thread for quite some time. What a great effort you guys are putting in at cj. My club fishes one bass tournament a year there. Always in October. Last year had 3 small use over 4lbs weighed in. Tough lake to fish. Had my 1197 on really searching for structure. Found a lot of stuff. The boat that is sunk near the idle zone has been there for years. Usually fish the old roadbed at idle zone where the culvert is in the creek channel. Catch most everything outside the mouth of marina. Would really like to know more about the lake, and also know what you guys are calling the humps and other things. Thanks guys, Troy


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> nascar20n6, we would gladly welcome anyone`s help or materials to assist us...talk to your club about it. We are currently scheming...uh, eh, "planning" to put several more rubble/ block/ brick piles in various places, we call them `crayfish condos` ("CC#1"), the 1st has already produced a 4+ pd smallie. Imagine 20 of them all over CJ...and actually it took about 4 hrs to actually build, it should last 50+ yrs...


Was that smallie caught at night?


----------



## Intimidator

nascar20n6 said:


> I have been watching this thread for quite some time. What a great effort you guys are putting in at cj. My club fishes one bass tournament a year there. Always in October. Last year had 3 small use over 4lbs weighed in. Tough lake to fish. Had my 1197 on really searching for structure. Found a lot of stuff. The boat that is sunk near the idle zone has been there for years. Usually fish the old roadbed at idle zone where the culvert is in the creek channel. Catch most everything outside the mouth of marina. Would really like to know more about the lake, and also know what you guys are calling the humps and other things. Thanks guys, Troy


Welcome...look at a CJ map...the depth changes/variations all close together near the middle are considered "humps"!
We could really use some Bass guys to "help" give Mother Nature a boost!
And help us with some LM cover.
LM have areas they are found all-over the lake...the coves produce, along with lay downs, same with the emergency spillway and drop-offs.
That's the bad thing about CJ Bass...they move around following the shad also, since they have little preferred habitat....we have a nice population, but you have to find them every day!
We have added some nice cover and are starting to find that the LM are really starting to use it and the surrounding areas!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Add 6 more cats to my tally. Wind made it difficult. Had fun watching doc catch shad earlier. Cant remember the water temp. Dang signs of getting old


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Add 6 more cats to my tally. Wind made it difficult. Had fun watching doc catch shad earlier. Cant remember the water temp. Dang signs of getting old


Any size??
Found any recipes yet!
Now we gotta get you on some toothy critters!


----------



## golive

I can keep you in a steady supply of catfish if you want.

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Any size??
> Found any recipes yet!
> Now we gotta get you on some toothy critters!


Average 3 to 5 pounders


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> I can keep you in a steady supply of catfish if you want.
> 
> Sent from my Droid DNA


Peel them, filet them, and I'll freeze them till we have enough to cook, I'll do all the cooking.... then we'll all meet somewhere and eat a mess of fish!


----------



## Just Fishin'

Intimidator said:


> Peel them, filet them, and I'll freeze them till we have enough to cook, I'll do all the cooking.... then we'll all meet somewhere and eat a mess of fish!


Making me hungry!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Just Fishin' said:


> Making me hungry!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I gotta show these Kittie lovers that the dang things, besides being fun to catch, are good eatin' also!


----------



## Shaggy

nascar20n6 said:


> I have been watching this thread for quite some time. What a great effort you guys are putting in at cj. My club fishes one bass tournament a year there. Always in October. Last year had 3 small use over 4lbs weighed in. Tough lake to fish. Had my 1197 on really searching for structure. Found a lot of stuff. The boat that is sunk near the idle zone has been there for years. Usually fish the old roadbed at idle zone where the culvert is in the creek channel. Catch most everything outside the mouth of marina. Would really like to know more about the lake, and also know what you guys are calling the humps and other things. Thanks guys, Troy


Let me add my welcome to the other guys. I wanted to wait till Intimidator made his post cause I knew he would and I didn't want to steal any of his thunder. He's the unofficial spokesman for this group of vagabonds, has all the communications with the authorities over the projects and knows everybody. I'd call Lowell the strategic planner. Doc is the cat specialist. Curtis937 is also a cat guy. Golive's pontoon serves as a barge to haul a lot of the cover out to their resting places. Me...I'm a bass guy. I live 90 min. away from the lake though so I don't get up there as often as I would like. I've put in a lot of hours scanning the places I think should be holding bass and not enough time with a line in the water but there is so much structure there it's really hard to get a handle on it. But the search goes on.

Anyway, glad you said hello. I wouldn't be surprised if there is a meet 'n' greet sometime this winter. If there is I hope you can join us. Keep in touch. Sooner or later we'll get to meet.


----------



## Bossman302

I'm down with a meet and greet, id love to meet the guys i havent had a chance to meet yet lol. I am also a cat guy, but I enjoy fishing for whatever I can get to bite...


----------



## Intimidator

Since many of you are now entering the "Dark Side" and will help to consume some of the feral kitties...I figured Alot of mis-information is out there so I did alittle research for your safety and general knowledge!

A Catfish's Whiskers or "Barbels" are harmless...they are not poisonous, there are 8 pair surrounding the mouth and they are the most loaded area with taste buds on a Cat...totally harmless!

The Spines or "Barbs" of a Cat are on the front of the dorsal and pectorial fins, the front side of the barb is smooth, the back side of the spine is serrated barbs.
The spines of MOST NATIVE North American species only have a small amount of venom when the Catfish are very small, this poison is non-life threatening to to all humans who are not allergic to it...just like a bee sting to most! The venom causes swelling and increased blood flow which causes the pain.
As a Cat grows the venom glands shrink and cease to funtion and they are only left with a hollow spine that continues to lock in place as a defensive measure. The spine also dulls with age and doesn't penetrate flesh as easily as a smaller fish that has a needle point!
Normally at the length of 16 to 18 inches, your chance of being "finned" is greatly reduce due to being able to "Lip" the fish.

If you do get finned, push the spine toward the front of the fish to remove, this will reduce barb contact and puncture damage from pulling it out....Doctors even agree to rub the fishes belly slime on the wound for 15 seconds....THIS WILL REDUCE PAIN!
Then treat normally as a first aid puncture wound by cleaning it out and applying antibiotic ointment and covering with a band aid to reduce the risk of infection...infection is your worst enemy here!

There was a GREAT study done, you can read it here;
science.fau.edu/sharklab/courses/sensory/reading/defense/bosher.pdf
It covers the catfishes spine as a defense...the cool thing is LIKE MARK WAS EXPLAINING, that a Largemouth loves Kitties...kinda like a PITBULL!
A Largemouth will get spined and come back time after time to try to eat the catfish...finally killing it...it knows when it's dead the spines relax!
Some LM get spined while the cat is in it's mouth, they will dislodge it and try again, just to eat the thing!...SEE, I'VE BEEN TRYING TO TELL YOU HOW GOOD KITTIES TASTE, EVEN LM LOVE THEM!!!lol


----------



## Curtis937

good info heres a pic to make it a little easier








also a good pair of fish grippers will make it easier


Oh yea as shaggy experienced they will "growl" also when out of the water lol he thought it was me at first I think


----------



## Intimidator

Also finding NEW info on Gators that might help...we figured the lake was changing and the Gator were adapting, now researchers are finding that lake and Reservoir Gators are definitely adapting to any lake improvement.

All research has shown that Lake or Reservoir Walleye will act just like other lake fish and become an ACTIVE predator instead of it's Natural River tendencies of waiting for food to flow to it or sitting in ambush..
A Lake Gator WILL KEY IN on the most prevalent baitfish (Shad) and actively seek the baitfish out, WHERE EVER IT GOES! They are most active during the night when their vision gives them the greatest advantage, but they will continue to feed during the day if opportunity exists.
During the day a Gator will seek ANY KIND OF SHADE, AT ANY WATER DEPTH that provides high amounts of OXYGEN and ANY TYPE OF CURRENT OR WATER MOVEMENT OF ANY KIND!
Average lifespan is 7 yrs!

GATORS LOVE WEEDS AND GRASS, THEY WILL ALSO USE ANY COVER FOR SHADE DURING DAYLIGHT HOURS! THEY LOVE RIP RAP FOR FEEDING, ESPECIALLY IF CLOUDY!!!

GOOD FISHING BOYS!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> good info heres a pic to make it a little easier
> View attachment 84189
> 
> 
> also a good pair of fish grippers will make it easier
> 
> 
> Oh yea as shaggy experienced they will "growl" also when out of the water lol he thought it was me at first I think


As I posted before...that is not a grunt/growl/croak/hiss/meow...that is the sound that is made when they are moving the spines back and forth before LOCKING THEM IN...they are rubbing on the boney plates and vibrating...it is a warning that they are gonna "Stick your hind-end" if possible!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> As I posted before...that is not a grunt/growl/croak/hiss/meow...that is the sound that is made when they are moving the spines back and forth before LOCKING THEM IN...they are rubbing on the boney plates and vibrating...it is a warning that they are gonna "Stick your hind-end" if possible!


Really...I've learned a lot about catfish in the last week. I also learned that if they don't want that spine pushed down it ain't goin' down but it's good to know that's it's more than just their muscles involved.


----------



## downtime8763

Went out today from 10 to about 2:30 (Doc was unloading when I was ready to leave tie down area) Water was 67-68deg. 10crappie(5 keeper) and one 10-10 1/2in lmb.The block /brick we put in is working !!!!!!!!!!! Here is a pic of a deer out our back window this past weekend!!


----------



## Doctor

Rough day on the water, I had high hopes that with the Southerly winds the fishing would be awesome NOT, saw CJ Brown on my way to the North end went all the way back to Goose Island turned the boat around and programmed it to follow the creek channel, had a few bites but nobody dropped a rod till I got to the roadway, and then it was a dink, Luke started whining and knew he had to go so I drove over towards the campgrounds he dove into the water before I got to the bank, he then climbed back in the boat and I told Lynn I wonder if the fish are over at the tower with all the water there letting out the fish maybe working current got halfway there and the screen was covered with bait so dropped three lines and was getting the fourth one ready when the first pole went down and stayed down, really thought I had a Blue this fish fought hard in 35 fow it was a 10# Channel Cat the pictures don't really show the size of his body, was as wide as a dollar bill











CJ Brown honked at me as he was going across the roadway and we decided to cash it in wanted to get home in time to see the Voice, so only 2 fish for four hours on the water, North end was 69 degrees main lake was down to 67 degrees, planning on being on the lake all day Saturday...........Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Rough day on the water, I had high hopes that with the Southerly winds the fishing would be awesome NOT, saw CJ Brown on my way to the North end went all the way back to Goose Island turned the boat around and programmed it to follow the creek channel, had a few bites but nobody dropped a rod till I got to the roadway, and then it was a dink, Luke started whining and knew he had to go so I drove over towards the campgrounds he dove into the water before I got to the bank, he then climbed back in the boat and I told Lynn I wonder if the fish are over at the tower with all the water there letting out the fish maybe working current got halfway there and the screen was covered with bait so dropped three lines and was getting the fourth one ready when the first pole went down and stayed down, really thought I had a Blue this fish fought hard in 35 fow it was a 10# Channel Cat the pictures don't do really show the size of his body, was as wide as a dollar bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJ Brown honked at me as he was going across the roadway and we decided to cash it in wanted to get home in time to see the Voice, so only 2 fish for four hours on the water, North end was 69 degrees main lake was down to 67 degrees, planning on being on the lake all day Saturday...........Doc


I just got 10 more packs of my White Keitechs...I'll give you some, you can put them on your rigs, and can start catching Gators!!!

You have to be carefull though...if you try to lip a Gator, your hand looks like a pincushion with blood coming out of all the little holes...much worse that a little bite from a Kitty!


----------



## Intimidator

For those of you that are interested!
www.crappienow.com
It is a VERY GOOD free online magazine, they have a very nice feature of electronics and other info!


----------



## Doctor

Open Seat on my boat for Saturday, 10/05/2013 anybody that wants to go PM me, you can use your stuff or mine but I have plenty, I should be at the ramp about 8am will fish till around 3pm if the lake starts getting crazy I'll pull off sooner, going to be trying some new areas, the weather is looking good for the weekend, I can go rain or shine have a bimini if the sun gets hot....................thanks...............Doc


----------



## chuck71

Doc, I would take you up on it, but I'll be out there with my son chasing fowl. You'll be seeing some duck boats out there this weekend. A good way to spend my first free Saturday morning that I've had in the last 2 months.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> I just got 10 more packs of my White Keitechs...I'll give you some, you can put them on your rigs, and can start catching Gators!!!
> 
> You have to be carefull though...if you try to lip a Gator, your hand looks like a pincushion with blood coming out of all the little holes...much worse that a little bite from a Kitty!


so thats why all the white keitechs are sold out.


----------



## firecat

Dad, Josh is not fishing the ohio hills tournament with Greg and I on saturday. Its Kailees turn to go. I'm sure he would love to go with you.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

We are still in the dog days, but that should change in a couple weeks. Water temp was 68 today with light winds out of the SW. Ended with 53 crappie, but it was a grind. I gave 10 crappie away that ranged from 10.5" to 12.5". The guy quit fishing and went home to clean them for supper. He was a happy camper. All caught on swimbaits.


----------



## STEVEY

I am a new member to this website. I fish at CJ 3 or 4 times a week and was looking for more information about the lake and it appears I have found it, or at least a good start. What some of you have done for the lake is awesome. The fishing has already improved and I expect it to get even better. Just wanted to say thank you.


----------



## Curtis937

STEVEY said:


> I am a new member to this website. I fish at CJ 3 or 4 times a week and was looking for more information about the lake and it appears I have found it, or at least a good start. What some of you have done for the lake is awesome. The fishing has already improved and I expect it to get even better. Just wanted to say thank you.


Hey welcome yea this site is packed full of good info on cj what type of fish do you fish for?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STEVEY

Hi Curtis. Normally just croppie but I try for bass or cats in during mid summer.


----------



## Curtis937

If anyone is bored I'm up at Clark lake throwing some bass lures come on out and fish 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STEVEY

If you guys need some help just let me know. I am retired so I have the time to give.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Doc, I would take you up on it, but I'll be out there with my son chasing fowl. You'll be seeing some duck boats out there this weekend. A good way to spend my first free Saturday morning that I've had in the last 2 months.


I hope you limit on those "fowl" poop factories!
Give 'em Hell!


----------



## Intimidator

STEVEY said:


> If you guys need some help just let me know. I am retired so I have the time to give.


Welcome...glad to here there's still some Crappie fishermen around...heck, I was getting lonely with everyone turning to the "Dark Side"!

Maybe in early November we can have a Meet And Greet at Young's so everyone can meet and tell "lies"!


----------



## STEVEY

I think some of these guys are over feeding the the cats with shad. Here is a dark side story. Yesterday I'm jigging for croppie and caught a small cat with a huge belly. I lifted him out of the water and before I could grab him he blew up. Maybe puked while flipping around, I don't know. There was a shad tail on my foot and chunks of fish meat on my glasses, arms, tackle bag and all over my boat. I would have died laughing if it was someone else.


----------



## Doctor

STEVEY said:


> I think some of these guys are over feeding the the cats with shad. Here is a dark side story. Yesterday I'm jigging for croppie and caught a small cat with a huge belly. I lifted him out of the water and before I could grab him he blew up. Maybe puked while flipping around, I don't know. There was a shad tail on my foot and chunks of fish meat on my glasses, arms, tackle bag and all over my boat. I would have died laughing if it was someone else.


 
I have had that happen to me many times it would have been great to see it happen to somebody else, welcome to CJ Brown thread Stevey

Doc


----------



## Curtis937

Worst day of fishing ever.....so I goto Clark lake to do some bass fishing and on my second cast I hear dogs barking. I don't pay much attention to it cast two more times and then hear the dogs barking and they are about 5' away from now and both over 80 lbs and growling so I pack up really slow and walk to my car with my pole in front of me and they get a little closer and there hairs standing up and they look mean I get in my car and leave of get the boat because the weather looks like it's going to be nice no rain in site I get the boat in the water and it lets loose so I'm out there anyways I fish in poori g down rain for hours no fish caught freezing cold so I give up, pack up my stuff and as soon as I get my boat out of the water Mother Nature smiles and all the sudden the rains over and the clouds are clear lol I packed it up and went home ugh maybe next time 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Worst day of fishing ever.....so I goto Clark lake to do some bass fishing and on my second cast I hear dogs barking. I don't pay much attention to it cast two more times and then hear the dogs barking and they are about 5' away from now and both over 80 lbs and growling so I pack up really slow and walk to my car with my pole in front of me and they get a little closer and there hairs standing up and they look mean I get in my car and leave of get the boat because the weather looks like it's going to be nice no rain in site I get the boat in the water and it lets loose so I'm out there anyways I fish in poori g down rain for hours no fish caught freezing cold so I give up, pack up my stuff and as soon as I get my boat out of the water Mother Nature smiles and all the sudden the rains over and the clouds are clear lol I packed it up and went home ugh maybe next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still better than my day of watching 10 hrs of carpet installation....I'm almost done and then the fish better watch out!


----------



## Doctor

Stevey,
What kind of boat are you sporting?

Doc


----------



## yakfish

Intimidator said:


> Still better than my day of watching 10 hrs of carpet installation....I'm almost done and then the fish better watch out!


At least you only had to watch!


----------



## firecat

Stevey I'm pretty sure I talked to you the other day at the boat ramp. Glad you were able to get on this site. There is a wealth of information here and you couldn't ask for a better group of fishermen.

Larry


----------



## STEVEY

Doc I have a 16ft Crestliner. It's white with a green stripe and a 9.9. Feel free to stop me if you see me out there. Monday will be my nest time out if it's dry.

Yes Larry and with your advice and a different email address I was able to join. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Why have there been no reports this weekend? It's been such lovely weather. I think Brent thought that he would melt.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Why have there been no reports this weekend? It's been such lovely weather. I think Brent thought that he would melt.


Hey...I just got things back together after the carpet install...talked to Doc at the football game today and he was out yesterday and will post later...he said the lake warmed back up to 73. He also saw a couple Gator hunters out!

Dale and Josh's team is 7-0. The last game in 2 weeks should be a battle between 8-0 teams for the title and top tournament seeding.
Good game at Shawnee on Friday...unless your a KR fan!


----------



## Curtis937

............


----------



## nascar20n6

I am fishing a club tournament Saturday. There will be about 10 boats. I will be in the charcoal and red legend alpha 211 with the 250 merc. Say hey if you see me. Will probably be on the water a couple days this week, gotta find some keepers, sitting in 4th 7 points out of second and if the leader blanks I could catch him also. On cj anything is possible.


----------



## Intimidator

nascar20n6 said:


> I am fishing a club tournament Saturday. There will be about 10 boats. I will be in the charcoal and red legend alpha 211 with the 250 merc. Say hey if you see me. Will probably be on the water a couple days this week, gotta find some keepers, sitting in 4th 7 points out of second and if the leader blanks I could catch him also. On cj anything is possible.


Sorry to be lost...what Tourney?? Is this the Bass one or Gator, or Cat or Crappie???
I may come out to see how the haul is!
Just from talking to a few buddies...they are stuggling right now to catch ANY fish...so it is possible!


----------



## downtime8763

Will be out on the water Wednesday or Thursday and try for gaters/crappie. Found out one must clean their fish ruler as one may think it's 11-12 in when in fact it's smaller!


----------



## nascar20n6

Intimidator said:


> Sorry to be lost...what Tourney?? Is this the Bass one or Gator, or Cat or Crappie???
> I may come out to see how the haul is!
> Just from talking to a few buddies...they are stuggling right now to catch ANY fish...so it is possible!


Bass club tournament 730 to 330. Just my club fishing. Hoping to find some nice bass but going to be tough. Will start my morning on the rocks outside marina throwing jerk bait and a jig then moving out to find some of this structure you guys put in and throw a Carolina rig and crankbait.


----------



## cajun willie

Fished from - 0700-1130
Water temp - 68-70
Caught 21 fish - 11 Crappie/10 White bass

Caught the crappie early on shad colored swim baits, 3 went over 10 inches, rest were average size. Waisted the rest of the morning chasing the white bass, no big ones, all of them bout 10 inches.

Talked to folks at MBR, some folks catching fish...some folks not catching.


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> Fished from - 0700-1130
> Water temp - 68-70
> Caught 21 fish - 11 Crappie/10 White bass
> 
> Caught the crappie early on shad colored swim baits, 3 went over 10 inches, rest were average size. Waisted the rest of the morning chasing the white bass, no big ones, all of them bout 10 inches.
> 
> Talked to folks at MBR, some folks catching fish...some folks not catching.


NICE!
Any early topwater action??


----------



## cajun willie

Brent, the white bass were not pushing the shad up to the surface. You could see the shad darting around about a foot under the surface. One (white bass) would break the surface every once in a while. I'd look for the birds actually hitting the water for the wounded shad and target that school of bass for a while..did that for couple hours...fun stuff kinda run'un & gun'un...was nice day on the water....oh, the bass i caught were actually 10+ feet down....


----------



## Intimidator

cajun willie said:


> Brent, the white bass were not pushing the shad up to the surface. You could see the shad darting around about a foot under the surface. One (white bass) would break the surface every once in a while. I'd look for the birds actually hitting the water for the wounded shad and target that school of bass for a while..did that for couple hours...fun stuff kinda run'un & gun'un...was nice day on the water....oh, the bass i caught were actually 10+ feet down....


SOUNDS LIKE FUN...Man, I'm missing fishin' right now...figure here soon, he won't want me around anymore...then I can fish!
Hopefully by that time all you guys leave some fish in the lake for me!


----------



## nascar20n6

Can't respond to Im causes don't have enough posts.


----------



## nascar20n6

But maybe if I


----------



## nascar20n6

Do this I can,


----------



## Intimidator

I'm putting a APB out on this person...Steve (SpfldBassGuy)
If anyone spots him, get a number where he can be reached or his address.
Actually, I'm really worried about him and want to know if he is OK and needs anything!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Those are nice fish! Was that recently?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fisherfourlife said:


> Those are nice fish! Was that recently?
> 
> 
> No, just posting pics of Steve...They were having "Rough Times" and I think he got rid of his cell phone...I have no idea how to get in touch with him.


----------



## Fishman43078

I had the chance to fish with Doc this past Saturday at CJ chasing channel cats. Fishing was slow. Caught about a 5lber right off the bat and then maybe 4 or 5 dinks from 8 to 3ish.

Gotta thank Doc though for sharing his knowledge, approach to catching catfish at CJ, and for a great time despite the slow fishing. I have never even thiught about the places we fishedbor the technique. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> I had the chance to fish with Doc this past Saturday at CJ chasing channel cats. Fishing was slow. Caught about a 5lber right off the bat and then maybe 4 or 5 dinks from 8 to 3ish.
> 
> Gotta thank Doc though for sharing his knowledge, approach to catching catfish at CJ, and for a great time despite the slow fishing. I have never even thiught about the places we fishedbor the technique.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Another visitor to "The Dark Side"....I guess if you're going to do it, you might as well have Darth Vader teach you!lol
Congrats on the Experience!
Good Fishing!


----------



## Fishman43078

Intimidator, Doc's boat (which is big enough to be an emperial destroyer) setup with electronics and that trolling motor is almost cheating! I figured we would move around alot but to never stop was a surprise. 

I have fished CJ for about 15 yrs since moving here but learnwd more in one trip than I have in years.

Got to give it up to OGFers though. Found site in April and it is great how guys will share info.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

Fishman43078 said:


> Intimidator, Doc's boat (which is big enough to be an emperial destroyer) setup with electronics and that trolling motor is almost cheating! I figured we would move around alot but to never stop was a surprise.
> 
> I have fished CJ for about 15 yrs since moving here but learnwd more in one trip than I have in years.
> 
> Got to give it up to OGFers though. Found site in April and it is great how guys will share info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


awesome peice of machinery.electronics outa this world. but years and years of fishing different locations and seasons built up inside the doctors head. that is the super awesome part. and he freely shares with you that info. could not ask for a better person. thanks Doc. oh doc i got almost 60 pounds of lead ready to poor too. another bucket on its way too


----------



## nascar20n6

Was out on water by 10 am fished til 2. One bass lost him at the boat on Carolina rig. Tough conditions. Fished around marina and a couple of points, down the overflow and a little on the damn face. Sometimes this place just shuts down.


----------



## BlueBoat98

It's nice to have a big lake just to myself and a dozen other guys. I had a great morning even though I didn't catch a thing. First off I learned that my previously broken boat is now fixed. Went to Stamper's in Miamisburg and they cleaned the fuel injectors for way less than replacing them. Now she runs like a scalded dog, maybe better than at any time in the three years I've had her. I dropped the Terrova and did some slow trolling with cranks and swimbaits. I took a bunch of messed up tackle with me and sorted it out while enjoying the weather and just being on the lake. Stuff I would have done at home was lots more fun on the water.

Water temperature was in the mid 60's 30 inches down. From the Corps site it looks like it's consistent throughout the water column. Fish continue to be stacked up in the deep water gravel pit but aren't hitting anything I know how to throw. Most of the fisherfolk were casting toward the shoreline, I assume looking for bass. If anyone ever figures out fall Walleyes on C.J. I'd sure love to hear it. I'll be out a few more times if the weather holds but I find myself already looking toward next April.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> It's nice to have a big lake just to myself and a dozen other guys. I had a great morning even though I didn't catch a thing. First off I learned that my previously broken boat is now fixed. Went to Stamper's in Miamisburg and they cleaned the fuel injectors for way less than replacing them. Now she runs like a scalded dog, maybe better than at any time in the three years I've had her. I dropped the Terrova and did some slow trolling with cranks and swimbaits. I took a bunch of messed up tackle with me and sorted it out while enjoying the weather and just being on the lake. Stuff I would have done at home was lots more fun on the water.
> 
> Water temperature was in the mid 60's 30 inches down. From the Corps site it looks like it's consistent throughout the water column. Fish continue to be stacked up in the deep water gravel pit but aren't hitting anything I know how to throw. Most of the fisherfolk were casting toward the shoreline, I assume looking for bass. If anyone ever figures out fall Walleyes on C.J. I'd sure love to hear it. I'll be out a few more times if the weather holds but I find myself already looking toward next April.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


Mike
sounds like you had a very nice day out on the water....Congrats!
Soon...real soon!


----------



## cjbrown

Lowell, going to try to get out in a lil bit. I'll see what I can do. Might not be able to get to it in my boat.


----------



## cjbrown

I went into that area, was a lil leary Lowell of getting to far in and getting "stuck". Was also a few folks fishing in there. That picture, that is a drainage ditch that runs along the beach at the south end? Water levels get back up next year I'll definitely check it out. Curiosity is drawing me that hole now and keep wondering just how deep it might be.


----------



## Curtis937

cjbrown said:


> I went into that area, was a lil leary Lowell of getting to far in and getting "stuck". Was also a few folks fishing in there. That picture, that is a drainage ditch that runs along the beach at the south end? Water levels get back up next year I'll definitely check it out. Curiosity is drawing me that hole now and keep wondering just how deep it might be.


I think I might have saw you yesterday I was in an brown/aluminum boat in the same area i was in 1-2 fow for the majority of that area lol I didn't go back much further but I'm going out today I'll go back and check it out 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman43078

Lowell H Turner said:


> Ha Ha. Actually a depth reading of the drainage area and the slightly deeper pan on the flat would be adequate...If you are willing, make a couple of passes on the pan and see if you can find any breaks/ dips/ holes in it, ok? Possibly a future home to "CC #2"... and some "C" trees.



Same here. Got shallow quick. 




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078

CJ almost to myself. One boat near goose island setting duck blind and one just off the point. A go fast boat and a walleye troller. Fishing is slow. Couple little kitties. My fishing buddy though is making it worth the trip though. If I do any bettter will post later. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cjbrown

Curtis937 said:


> I think I might have saw you yesterday I was in an brown/aluminum boat in the same area i was in 1-2 fow for the majority of that area lol I didn't go back much further but I'm going out today I'll go back and check it out
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 That was me Curtis, that one pass made me a lil uncomfortable the last time I tried. You do any good?


----------



## Curtis937

Nope only a few cats yesterday were out here today crappie fishing they seem to be everywhere haven't caught one yet under 9"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman43078

Went thru a few dinks but finally a good one. Caught him right in front of the duck blind just south of the no wake zone between two humps in about 6 fow. Weighed 7.5 lbs.

Have a video that is nothing but chaos as I tried to let my 3 yr old reel him in that I will post later. I now have a fishing buddy for life.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Curtis937

Never mind it's the starter I tapped it a few times and it fired right up

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> CJ almost to myself. One boat near goose island setting duck blind and one just off the point. A go fast boat and a walleye troller. Fishing is slow. Couple little kitties. My fishing buddy though is making it worth the trip though. If I do any bettter will post later.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No matter what....he is the most important thing..hope he has fun!


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> Went thru a few dinks but finally a good one. Caught him right in front of the duck blind just south of the no wake zone between two humps in about 6 fow. Weighed 7.5 lbs.
> 
> Have a video that is nothing but chaos as I tried to let my 3 yr old reel him in that I will post later. I now have a fishing buddy for life.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


FANTASTIC!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Mike and Kathy are giving up the Marina concession, anyone interested in a business venture?


----------



## Curtis937

Lowell H Turner said:


> Mike and Kathy are giving up the Marina concession, anyone interested in a business venture?


Lol she said she thought the state was taking it over 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

So while we are waiting on a starter for the boat we carved some pumpkins















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

Anyone get a water temp from the weekend and how far down is the water level now?


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> So while we are waiting on a starter for the boat we carved some pumpkins
> View attachment 84892
> View attachment 84893
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Come-on, I know you didn't do that! Time to come clean...your wonderful Girlfriend did it and you're trying to take credit...just like the BIG Kats!lol


----------



## Intimidator

I'm sorry to hear the "Krab Shack" is going to close...enjoyed the Krabby Patties and talking with Kat!

Well Lowell...here's your chance...Good Luck!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Shaggy said:


> Anyone get a water temp from the weekend and how far down is the water level now?



On Friday it was at about 65 - 66 degrees in the main lake. The water level is only down about 16 inches VERTICALLY at 1010.7 feet. It looks like more on the shoreline.

MC


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> Come-on, I know you didn't do that! Time to come clean...your wonderful Girlfriend did it and you're trying to take credit...just like the BIG Kats!lol


Haha you know it....I'm the "net" guy lol and yea it's a shame that dinner is closing they have good food and the lady is very nice


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

BlueBoat98 said:


> On Friday it was at about 65 - 66 degrees in the main lake. The water level is only down about 16 inches VERTICALLY at 1010.7 feet. It looks like more on the shoreline.
> 
> MC


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Thanks a bunch!


It's not down enough to go hiking yet!

Just a CJ fact for everyone....the fishing WILL NOT slow down until the water temp hits the 30's...once it hits 39 degrees, it's time to get the ice fishing gear out and go hit the docks.
The fish will feed just like normal through the 40's...it's so hard to believe they still can be smashing swimbaits, but they do....when you pull them out of the water they feel like they are frozen. Good Eatin' my friends...Good Eatin'!


----------



## Doctor

Lowell,
That area you want scanned is only 2 foot deep I couldn't get back there, I was at 1.8 when the alarm went off and the skeg started bumping will have to wait till they bring the lake back up in the Spring.........Doc


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> It's not down enough to go hiking yet!
> 
> Just a CJ fact for everyone....the fishing WILL NOT slow down until the water temp hits the 30's...once it hits 39 degrees, it's time to get the ice fishing gear out and go hit the docks.
> The fish will feed just like normal through the 40's...it's so hard to believe they still can be smashing swimbaits, but they do....when you pull them out of the water they feel like they are frozen. Good Eatin' my friends...Good Eatin'!


Lol I've already had the ice gear out trying out the new flasher and jigs I ordered... I actually caught a few crappies that night all small but I turn everything loose anyways and yea the "crappie" guys are everywhere right now the marina was packed Saturday....I saw one guy start to keep a 6"crappie by the marina he had it in is live well looked around then pulled it back out and turned it loose.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

Lol thought this was funny


----------



## Fishman43078

Below is video or should I say attempted video of my 3 year old helping catch a nice CJ channel cat. 

Best trip ever for me seeing him get excited.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59vWeIGlq4c&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Curtis937

Fishman43078 said:


> Below is video or should I say attempted video of my 3 year old helping catch a nice CJ channel cat.
> 
> Best trip ever for me seeing him get excited.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59vWeIGlq4c&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's awesome good job you two...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Lol thought this was funny


How true...at times we think fish don't have a chance, we have the best boats, electronics, fishing gear, tackle, and as much knowledge as possible...and then the fish won't bite or we can't find them in a bowl!
The good thing is, that I am starting to understand the whole process at CJ, hopefully before I die, I'll know exactly what my main targets are doing and how they are reacting to the different scenarios....I'll at least know what they are doing at all times...but that still doesn't mean I'll catch them!!!lol


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> Below is video or should I say attempted video of my 3 year old helping catch a nice CJ channel cat.
> 
> Best trip ever for me seeing him get excited.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59vWeIGlq4c&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Awesome! Congrats!
I first started Dale at 3 also...he fished solid until age 10..that's when football, chicks, and running with his "Buds" were more fun!
He still fishes in the Spring when he can catch alot of fish but when it slows down he's done! I figure he won't learn about the relaxing side of fishing until he's out of HS and needs a Nature Break from life!


----------



## zaraspook

I nominate that video for an Oscar in Best Picture of the Year category!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> How true...at times we think fish don't have a chance, we have the best boats, electronics, fishing gear, tackle, and as much knowledge as possible...and then the fish won't bite or we can't find them in a bowl!
> The good thing is, that I am starting to understand the whole process at CJ, hopefully before I die, I'll know exactly what my main targets are doing and how they are reacting to the different scenarios....I'll at least know what they are doing at all times...but that still doesn't mean I'll catch them!!!lol


that would take a lifetime to fiqure out.lol i just enjoy being out wether i catch or not. Honey doo list piled up on me while i was fishing so now im catching up on it. good hearing from you brent. this has been a wonderful year. made some cool friends and learned alot. cant wait to drop cover next year too


----------



## cyberfox2200

Fishman43078 said:


> Below is video or should I say attempted video of my 3 year old helping catch a nice CJ channel cat.
> 
> Best trip ever for me seeing him get excited.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59vWeIGlq4c&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


yep thats what its all about. awesome job little guy


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> that would take a lifetime to fiqure out.lol i just enjoy being out wether i catch or not. Honey doo list piled up on me while i was fishing so now im catching up on it. good hearing from you brent. this has been a wonderful year. made some cool friends and learned alot. cant wait to drop cover next year too


Alot of you guys are really benefitting from the knowledge that some of the older guys have gathered since CJ was built...it will be you guys with the fresh approaches and new ideas that will help us all, even CJ!

I'm off from Oct 31 through Nov 12...hope the weather holds so I can finally get some fishing in!


----------



## Just Fishin'

Intimidator said:


> I'm off from Oct 31 through Nov 12...hope the weather holds so I can finally get some fishing in!


I have 8 vacation days to burn before the end of the year and I plan on using most for fishing. I'd gladly take you out on my boat to do some fishing. Let me know if you're interested and we'll put a plan together!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Just Fishin' said:


> I have 8 vacation days to burn before the end of the year and I plan on using most for fishing. I'd gladly take you out on my boat to do some fishing. Let me know if you're interested and we'll put a plan together!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks...just hoping the weather co-operates!
I can do chilly, rain, or snow...I can't do bitter cold and wind!
I'll take a look at the weather as it gets closer.


----------



## All Thumbs

i was out at cj on mon the 14th and surface temps were still around 65 degrees. water was down over a foot from summer pool. fishing was good (IMO) a dozen blue gills all healthy size, 6 crappies all keepers, a couple smaller catfish, 1 walleye 17" 

cooler in the morning but the jacket came off around noon. any day fishing is better than working.

all thumbs


----------



## Intimidator

All Thumbs said:


> i was out at cj on mon the 14th and surface temps were still around 65 degrees. water was down over a foot from summer pool. fishing was good (IMO) a dozen blue gills all healthy size, 6 crappies all keepers, a couple smaller catfish, 1 walleye 17"
> 
> cooler in the morning but the jacket came off around noon. any day fishing is better than working.
> 
> all thumbs


That's a Good start to the Fall...Congrats!
It's only gonna get better...they'll be gorging soon!
Good Fishing!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I believe we have turned the corner. CJ is waking up! Last Wed the 9th, I got 115 and today I got 85 in the rain, cold and wind. The big white bass were very active tearing into the shad while the big crappie seem to be starting to put on the feed bag. Water temps today were 62. As always, swimbaits!


----------



## Curtis937

does anyone know any bait stores that have spikes yet? if not does anyone know where I can order some online?


thanks


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I believe we have turned the corner. CJ is waking up! Last Wed the 9th, I got 115 and today I got 85 in the rain, cold and wind. The big white bass were very active tearing into the shad while the big crappie seem to be starting to put on the feed bag. Water temps today were 62. As always, swimbaits!


There you have it...say no more...IT'S ON!
Nice Jeff, bet that felt good, didn't it?? Congrats!


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey Folks, I'm selling all of my Archery/Hunting gear and clothes. If you are interested give me a PM with a phone number. I need the money to buy more Keitech's.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Went out today cold and raining. An hour is all i could take. Caught zero. Found a minnow in a plastic drink bottle swimming franticaly. The bottle had algae growing inside. Thats how long he been in there. I turned him loose


----------



## senger

cyberfox2200 said:


> Went out today cold and raining. An hour is all i could take. Caught zero. Found a minnow in a plastic drink bottle swimming franticaly. The bottle had algae growing inside. Thats how long he been in there. I turned him loose


that's gotta build up some good fishing karma


----------



## chuck71

cyberfox2200 said:


> Went out today cold and raining. An hour is all i could take. Caught zero. Found a minnow in a plastic drink bottle swimming franticaly. The bottle had algae growing inside. Thats how long he been in there. I turned him loose



Was that you in the pontoon? I was watching from the comfort of my duck blind, wondering why anyone would have gone fishing on a day like yesterday.  Hopefully you had better luck than we did!


----------



## cyberfox2200

chuck71 said:


> Was that you in the pontoon? I was watching from the comfort of my duck blind, wondering why anyone would have gone fishing on a day like yesterday.  Hopefully you had better luck than we did!


Nope i was bank fishing


----------



## Intimidator

Water temps have dropped fast...down to 58 and still falling!


----------



## Intimidator

Our buddy Jeff (Crazy4SM) fell on the boat ramp loading his boat yesterday...he shattered his knee-cap and will have surgery tomorrow. Wish him well!

Hey Lowell...maybe time for your ramp safety tips!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doctor

Intimidator said:


> Our buddy Jeff (Crazy4SM) fell on the boat ramp loading his boat yesterday...he shattered his knee-cap and will have surgery tomorrow. Wish him well!
> 
> Hey Lowell...maybe time for your ramp safety tips!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



MAn that don't look good and it looks like it hurts, hope you well Jeff


----------



## Doctor

Well after seeing the snow this morning I pulled the summer cover on the boat and installed the winter cover, not giving up fishing but have a tournament November 2 on Rocky Fork, should be a lot of boats and the fishing if it is like Spring should be outstanding this will be my first fall tournament there Vince has always had a Spring tournament in March so looking forward to this one, hopefully I can get fresh Shad..............Doc


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I'll survive, but that may be it for this year. BTW, I ended the day with 79 yesterday with a few 13+"ers. All on swimbaits. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doctor

Did you slip on that slick algae on the boat ramp..........Doc


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

No, I slipped off my trailor when I was loading the boat and it was a direct impact on the knee cap. I did end up in the water when I tried to get up and my knee buckled. My buddy and another guy who was at the ramp pulled me out and got the boat ready for trailoring. It was all operator error. I've loaded that way for years, but it happens! One bad move is all it takes. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doctor

Yep been there done that, I fell off the boat years ago much like you messed me up bad no surgery but I'm real careful not jumping down off of anything.


----------



## cjpolecat

cjpolecat said:


> Hey Folks, I'm selling all of my Archery/Hunting gear and clothes. If you are interested give me a PM with a phone number. I need the money to buy more Keitech's.


everyone that PM'd me , send me a phone #please & a good time to call..
fritz


----------



## cyberfox2200

senger said:


> that's gotta build up some good fishing karma


ahhh ive had a good year had to pay mother cj back


----------



## chuck71

Water temp was 53 degrees. Didn't catch a fish, didn't even wet a line!$


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Water temp was 53 degrees. Didn't catch a fish, didn't even wet a line!$


Well then, hopefully you killed some "poop factories"!


----------



## chuck71

Lowell H Turner said:


> Bird watching?


You could say that We watched them down the barrel of our shotguns. Brent, you will e pleased to hear that I hunted both Saturday and Sunday. We only saw ONE goose all weekend. The others must have run them out pretty good... unless they are just at the marina.


----------



## Intimidator

Cajun was out Sunday and Water temps were 49 to 52 degrees...Perfect temps for hungry fish...with the little warmup coming, the shad will move shallow to get that little extra warmth!


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Kill them ALL...infact, I know where there is a 40MM Bofors anti aircraft gun if you`ve 2 more guys to round out the crew for it...


Better watch it. Seems big brother is gettin' nosier all the time!


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 10 til 2 today....dang, it was nice!
2 boats out and a few bankers! Peaceful and quiet.

Shaggy...water is at Winter pool...you can hike all around the bank now.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Fished from 10 til 2 today....dang, it was nice!
> 2 boats out and a few bankers! Peaceful and quiet.
> 
> Shaggy...water is at Winter pool...you can hike all around the bank now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was out there yesterday from noon till just before dark. I was mainly taking a detailed look at a lot of areas I have marked and also some new areas. I took a bunch of screen shots that I'll share with you once I sort through them.


----------



## Intimidator

So what's the law....if it's not gonna be enforced for everyone, then get rid of the law.
The guy on the gas dock must have been stocking his aquariums at home....that's the only reason I could think of keeping fish that small.

I ended up with 6 ten inch Gator ette's from my new cover again...I'm gonna leave it alone now until next year. They are really using the wood.
Caught 7 small Crappie from Cajun cliff and a small Lm at Bass Cove II. 
I couldn't get any bites on anything but white today...they hit the white hard but EVERYTHING was small...couldn't find any BIG ones...YET!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> So what's the law....if it's not gonna be enforced for everyone, then get rid of the law.
> The guy on the gas dock must have been stocking his aquariums at home....that's the only reason I could think of keeping fish that small.
> 
> I ended up with 6 ten inch Gator ette's from my new cover again...I'm gonna leave it alone now until next year. They are really using the wood.
> Caught 7 small Crappie from Cajun cliff and a small Lm at Bass Cove II.
> I couldn't get any bites on anything but white today...they hit the white hard but EVERYTHING was small...couldn't find any BIG ones...YET!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good job congrats Brent


----------



## Intimidator

This is what I like...my own personal pond.
Fished from 8-1...still only finding small fish. 
There's a BIG Kat on Lowell's Reef...it snapped the 20 lb flouro I just put on last night, like nothing...tried to set the hook and it took off...I had no chance whatsoever. 
Didn't get to fish deep water due to the direction of the wind.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

First pic is how the main lake looked by 9:30...rest of the pics are calm areas I fished....you can fish at CJ in any wind, if you want.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

This is the stuff you guys that fish for Gators or Bass now need to look for when the water level gets up....this isn't old CJ anymore....all summer long this is shaded....Gators love shade, especially when food still drops by.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Guess we need a couple more no littering signs up also....you're one lowlife SOB if you can do this with a clear conscious. 
All of this was just by the handicap platform area...it's like this all around the bank areas.
Looks like a good job for the inmates of Clark County. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cjpolecat

Somebody got a new Camera....
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> Somebody got a new Camera....
> CJP


A new Phone, Fritz!.....Poachers and litter bugs beware!


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> This is what I like...my own personal pond.
> Fished from 8-1...still only finding small fish.
> There's a BIG Kat on Lowell's Reef...it snapped the 20 lb flouro I just put on last night, like nothing...tried to set the hook and it took off...I had no chance whatsoever.
> Didn't get to fish deep water due to the direction of the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol you were out catfishing sir? Did you switch sides? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> Guess we need a couple more no littering signs up also....you're one lowlife SOB if you can do this with a clear conscious.
> All of this was just by the handicap platform area...it's like this all around the bank areas.
> Looks like a good job for the inmates of Clark County.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



its not that we need more signs or trash cans or etc.....we just need less idiots in the world......im going out tomorrow to do some fishing ill take some trash bags and a grabber to pick up the trash.....it seems like the more trash that is there the more trash people throw there......


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Sir Intimidator, we SPECIFICALLY built that reef for BASS; NO CATS ALLOWED ! All I can think to say is "DOC ! SALMONID ! Brent wasn`t expecting a BIG fish !" There, THAT should take care of things...seriously, that "experiment" SEEMS to be working ! Perhaps we can get together for a late fall litter sweep...


----------



## Salmonid

Lol. Just remember that big cats love to snack on bass. Im sure the cats consider the reef a buffet!

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Uh oh...so that big cat wasn`t after crayfish?


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Lol you were out catfishing sir? Did you switch sides?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Kitties love the calamari scent of the Keitech's also....I'm a loyal Jedi!


----------



## Just Fishin'

Those pics you posted of the lake make me want to get out there... Checking my work schedule, and I could probably make a vacation day work Tuesday of next week, nov 5th. Up for a trip on my boat? I really want to catch some of these gators you guys keep talking about, but would settle for the cats since we all know you've now gone to the dark side 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Lol. Just remember that big cats love to snack on bass. Im sure the cats consider the reef a buffet!
> 
> Salmonid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They always catch me off-guard...I had just lost a jig to the "Rock Gods" and forgot to reset it after pulling free...I took off about 3 ft of line that was abraded....so I knew the line was decent.
I didn't let the 4.8 swimmer hit the bottom and started reeling across the reef...I hit hard...when I set the hook it took off...dang near took the rod outta my hand and the 20lb flouro just popped....I have a BAD habit of not resetting the drag after pulling free...I get in a hurry to get back out and fish...I've missed some BIG FISH because of my laziness.


----------



## cjbrown

I was out jigging earlier this week and the cats are hungry, I can vouch for that.


----------



## Curtis937

The bait shop across from the dam has spikes just in case anybody is looking for them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Another good day but no size still...imagine water is the same temp throughout the water column and during the day the baitfish are still deep trying to protect themselves...day was cut short....I'm now at Dr. Chitkara's office...I think Dale's finger is broken from football at school???
Guessing we'll see soon. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey, I got an idea, HOW ABOUT A CLEAN UP, ROUNDUP...before bad weather sets in... Like we had in the spring. Just a thought. Everyone in favor raise your hand.. Look at all of the hands. Hey, gotta go take my Meds.
CJP

Sent from my Dell Computer and very painfully typed


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Count me in for another littler sweep...and maybe when we`re done we can watch Brett tangle with ole "bass breath " again, with more `favorable` results...(I think I sense a shift in the `Force`...) Drag Dale along if you can...


----------



## Salmonid

yup Ive also lost fish after cranking drag down to break my 20 or 30lb Vicious line and then forgot to reloosen it afterwards....

Id do a cleanup if it was on a Sat when I could ice/dock fish the Marina before the poachers clean em out for the year....

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

I'm free after this weekend and would be glad to help CJ.

Dale has a broken finger...it has been "set" but they couldnt get a splint on it yet...gonna be interesting to see if a 11yo has the "intestinal fortitude" to play 2 football games in 2 days!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Am certain Dale will "man-up"; hopefully the finger heals fast.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Any thoughts on next yr`s "splash"? Would like to do at least 2 more "CCs" and whatever wood we can place in before Memorial Day if possible...it should be much easier this yr...(insert evil laughter sound effect here...)


----------



## Bossman302

Im in for another clean up, just get the date set and i will see you all out there.


----------



## Just Fishin'

Count me in for a clean up as well.

Went to CJ today from 11-3. Nothing caught but I enjoyed some time away from it all.. peaceful out there.

May give up on bass fishing lakes.. cannot seem to figure them out consistently around here. Do great at Kiser but nowhere else. Maybe I'll move to other species in lakes and bass in rivers?  


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Just Fishin' said:


> Count me in for a clean up as well.
> 
> Went to CJ today from 11-3. Nothing caught but I enjoyed some time away from it all.. peaceful out there.
> 
> May give up on bass fishing lakes.. cannot seem to figure them out consistently around here. Do great at Kiser but nowhere else. Maybe I'll move to other species in lakes and bass in rivers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It's tough finding them since the Winter pool drop....you have to find deeper cover or structure they are relating to....I caught 4 smaller ones in deep water last Thursday and Friday while Crappie fishing.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out yesterday with the Mad Cajun and I think it was slow...we found plenty of fish right at 12-15 fow...getting them to bite WHILE TALKING was the challenge!
After I picked the perfect color for Bill and he started catching fish...I started panicking since I was starting to have visions of Pepe Le Pew....Bill was enjoying this fact and my refusal to use the same color as him was making me have second thoughts.
Almost forgot....casted one time and spooled all the NanoFil off the reel....this is the freakin 2 time this year that I have pulled this stupid stunt....the bad thing was in the next area I casted out and the line broke off at the reel knot!...Guess I need more Nanofil!lol
I finally hit on a color and things were again right in the world!
We move to his namesake area and he had a nice Kat smash his lure...don't let my Cajun buddy fool you, but he hates "those Damn Catfish" just like me!
He was jerking on it, horsing it, and trying to either kill it or get it off the hook...boy, did his whole demeanor change when the Kat turned into a Nice Gator....I guess they don't have these kind of Gators down in Vodoo country so the mix up is understandable!
So I took a picture of the 17 inch Cajun Gator and while sending it to him dropped my phone in the water...luckily it floated for a split second AND I GRABBED IT! YIPPEEE
No harm, no foul...everything is cool!
Water temp was 52.8 to 54 degrees.

Went back out today from 9-1 and only managed 2 dink Crappie in deep water...SAW BIRDS...finally moved over to the exact spot where Bill and I ended up yesterday and caught 2 Gators on a white swimmer with a dyed Chart tail. They went 19 and 21...gonna be a nice meal for the Dale and his boys this weekend.


----------



## Intimidator

If you have a weak stomach don't look!
GATOR TUMMY CONTENTS!
Best guess is 2 FIVE INCH SHAD! Had to guess on head and tail size??

Crappie will be eating soon...all of their bellies only had "mush" in them...good thing is that they are loaded with eggs for next year.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Any thoughts on next yr`s "splash"? Would like to do at least 2 more "CCs" and whatever wood we can place in before Memorial Day if possible...it should be much easier this yr...(insert evil laughter sound effect here...)


Yep it is not too early to start thinking about next years projects. As I've said before I'm a bass guy and have been thinking about what can be done to make CJ a better bass fishery. Not being a biologist I can only think of two ways to improve the bass population. 1. Improve the spawning areas if that's an area of concern 2. protect the fry after the hatch till they can fend for themselves. With that in mind I saw a YouTube video where the tops and bottoms were cut off 55 gal. drums and pea gravel added. Instant, permanent bass spawning beds. For the fry protection I'm mulling over an idea of a pvc tree that gets wrapped with safety netting that you see all the time on road construction now. The idea being the hatchlings could get inside the netting but the larger predators couldn't but that wouldn't be friendly to treble hooks.

So what are your thoughts? Any other ideas you've been thinking about for next years drop.


----------



## Intimidator

I'm slowly buying pvc and crates....I'm going to continue with the things I have been making since I now "have it down to a science"!
I'm looking to find hedge apple limbs to put in with the pvc.

Shag...Bass fry will stay shallow eating other fry and minnows until they can venture out safely....a dense shrub, cedar, or limbs, or densely packed hardwood or pvc stakebeds will serve your purpose also. Or you can use 6-8 inch pvc and use a 1- 1.5 inch hole saw to make hiding holes in it....making them overweight won't be an issue cause they'll be shorter and in the shallower water.


----------



## Shaggy

Yeah I was also thinking something like that. Maybe stack 2 5 gal. buckets together, add wood and pvc and drill holes. That's about 28" tall. Also thought about stacking 3 buckets, turning them horizontal and adding legs to keep them about a foot off the bottom. I really like a couple of my ideas but I've got to figure out a way to transport them to CJ or put them together up there.


----------



## Fishman43078

Do you know if we can bring wood outside of Clark county?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Someone better clarify this, but it looks ok since Clark is quarantined also.




Fishman43078 said:


> Do you know if we can bring wood outside of Clark county?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


** **State Agencies**Online Services***DIVISIONS*PROGRAMS*LICENSING*FORMS*LAWS & RULES*NEWSROOM*CONTACT

Ohio Department of Agriculture*Emerald Ash Borer Program

Programs and Information

EAB HomePlant Health HomeNewsroomPublic Meeting NoticesMeetings and EventsFormsEAB RSS Feed*Educational Resources*[ + ]Cooperative EffortsOhio Department of Natural ResourcesOhio State UniversityU.S. Department of AgricultureU.S. Forest ServiceCooperative EAB Program

Ohio's EAB Quarantine & Regulations

Summary of "Quarantine"It is illegal to move ash trees, ash logs, ash branches, ash wood chips, ash bark, and all hardwood firewood out of Ohio's quarantined areas. These materials can move freely within, but cannot leave, contiguous quarantined areas. See Rule 901:5-56-03.Note:*A federal quarantine prohibits the movement of ash tree materials and hardwood firewood out of the state of Ohio without federal certification.This does not change Ohio's quarantine, which still makes it illegal to take ash tree materials and hardwood firewood out of infested counties.Quarantine, Compliance, and Firewood Movement*Fact SheetsCompliance Agreements for BusinessesBusinesses or individuals wanting to move or accept ash trees, parts of an ash tree, or hardwood firewood from quarantined areas must first have an ODA*compliance agreement. These signed agreements dictate handling practices to allow quarantined materials to move outside the quarantine area, but in a manner that does not risk continued spread of EAB.Quarantined Areas*(Quarantine Map)Adams*, Allen, Ashland,*Ashtabula, Auglaize,*Brown, Butler, Clark, Clermont,*Clinton,Coshocton, Cuyahoga, Defiance, Delaware, Erie, Fairfield,*Fayette, Franklin, Fulton,Geauga, Greene, Hamilton, Hancock, Hardin, Henry,*Highland,*Holmes, Huron,*Knox,Lake, Lawrence, Licking, Logan, Lorain, Lucas,*Madison, Mahoning, Marion, Medina, Mercer, Miami, Montgomery, Morrow, Ottawa, Paulding,*Perry, Pickaway, Pike, Portage, Putnam, Richland,*Ross, Sandusky,Scioto, Seneca,*Trumbull, Union, Summit, Van Wert, Warren, Wayne, Williams, Wood, and WyandotEntire states of Indiana, Illinois, Ohio, Michigan, and West Virginia; As well as portions of Kentucky, Maryland, Minnesota, Missouri, New York, Pennsylvania, Virginia, and Wisconsin (per federal quarantine)NOTE:** Latest expansions are in red. This summary does not substitute for the actual quarantine and the areas regulated within.* Please refer to Administrative Rules 901:5-56-01, 901:5-56-2, 901:5-56-03 and all public notices for complete official details.(Administrative Rules)Public NoticesPN (12/7/06)Previous Notices:*11/08/06;*10/11/06;*8/28/06;*8/10/06;*7/21/06;*7/06/06;*5/1/06;3/8/06;*2/15/06;*11/8/05;*8/31/05;*4/15/05;*2/14/05;*10/28/04;*6/30/04;*5/28/04Previous Indiana Notices:*11/8/06;*7/25/06;*3/8/06;Ohio Department of Agriculture8995 E. Main St., Reynoldsburg, Ohio 43068John R. Kasich, Governor***David T. Daniels, Director of AgricultureSite Map**Policies**Disclaimer**Privacy Notice**Equal Opportunity**Feedback**Contact*Ohio.gov*


----------



## zaraspook

Intimidator......liked your pic of your gator belly contents! Both shad came from inside the same fish?


----------



## Intimidator

zaraspook said:


> Intimidator......liked your pic of your gator belly contents! Both shad came from inside the same fish?


Yeah....it was eatin' good...ALOT of "mush", which looks to be the same as the parts of the 2 shad that were partially digested. The Crappies and Gators all have nice healthy layers of fat.


----------



## Intimidator

Bill and I will be out on Friday about 9am til 2-3...his boat is a Cajun...say hi if your out!


----------



## Fishman43078

I was in coffee shop this past weekend and listening to a couple of the old regulars complaining about their hedge apple trees. I will check into this. Can you guys post some photos of what you make for cover. I have some pic and treated lumber scraps. Also, what can be used for legal fasteners? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078

Pvc not pic. Hate auto correct sometime.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

I'll post some pics later today....you have to use UNTREATED LUMBER OR WOOD....Normally stuff they treat the wood with will kill living organisms....that kinda defeats the purpose!
The hedge apple wood "is the ticket"!




Fishman43078 said:


> Pvc not pic. Hate auto correct sometime.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Here's a few!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

A few more....coated steel cable and clamps with concrete blocks with hold most things...are you can fill buckets or tubs with a bag of concrete. Large tie straps with hold milk crates together.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Bill and I froze for 3.5 hrs today but we managed to find Crappie...the bad part was we only got 1 decent keeper out of all of them...my new color Keitech works!
Water temps were still 52-53....the entire lake is full of fish and schools of shad...EVERYWHERE!
Of course the sun came out after we left because of hypothermia.lol
Plenty of laughs and goods frozen times......


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Bill and I froze for 3.5 hrs today but we managed to find Crappie...the bad part was we only got 1 decent keeper out of all of them...my new color Keitech works!
> Water temps were still 52-53....the entire lake is full of fish and schools of shad...EVERYWHERE!
> Of course the sun came out after we left because of hypothermia.lol
> Plenty of laughs and goods frozen times......
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey Brent where did you get that color of keitech? I would love to have some chartreuse ones for saugeye fishing this winter but can't find'em in that solid color


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Took some Sight Flash/White and dipped them in CS coatings chartreuse UV worm dip....making some in black/chart tomorrow. Suppose to warm up after next week...I'll be ready.




fisherFL said:


> Hey Brent where did you get that color of keitech? I would love to have some chartreuse ones for saugeye fishing this winter but can't find'em in that solid color
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Took some Sight Flash/White and dipped them in CS coatings chartreuse UV worm dip....making some in black/chart tomorrow. Suppose to warm up after next week...I'll be ready.


Where do you get those supplies to color the keitechs?


----------



## Intimidator

www.jannsnetcraft.com
Just "search" for worm dip.




fisherFL said:


> Where do you get those supplies to color the keitechs?


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 9-2...imagine water temps are the same, around 52 degrees...it should start dropping this week and maybe the big fish will start gorging again.
I caught alot of Crappie, 2 small Bass, and 2 more Gators...bad thing is that all of them would have looked good in my aquarium....
Normal cloudy colors worked...except to attract big fish...I kept moving but they are holed up in waters I can't reach.


----------



## socdad

I hope we are able to drop structure this spring  Ive started to stock up on Osage orange, about 50 limbs 1 to 3 ½ inches in diameter. I can get more


----------



## Intimidator

Jeff
I need some 5 footers if possible (15)...if you need someplace to store all of it, we can put it at my house with the rest of the wood/buckets/etc for next year.

Thanks 



socdad said:


> I hope we are able to drop structure this spring  Ive started to stock up on Osage orange, about 50 limbs 1 to 3 ½ inches in diameter. I can get more


----------



## Curtis937

Does PVC glue hurt anything on the fish attractor?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Work in progress will be around 4' tall whatch ya think I'm going to sand the PVC, and add big chunks of rocks in the bottom and drill holes in the bucket and PVC pipes 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Curtis937 said:


> Work in progress will be around 4' tall whatch ya think I'm going to sand the PVC, and add big chunks of rocks in the bottom and drill holes in the bucket and PVC pipes
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire












Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

first attempt at a fish attractor 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Does PVC glue hurt anything on the fish attractor?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


NOPE! Shaggy used 2 gallons of the stuff 2 years ago, he built and glued together all 200 of his stand up Porcupine trees...in his boat!


----------



## Intimidator

VERY NICE CURTIS...well thought out...I actually saw your thought process....which is scary!


----------



## Intimidator

Made a couple new colors for tomorrow....
Since it's gonna be cloudy, hopefully the BIG Crappie will see and find these!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Made a couple new colors for tomorrow....
> Since it's gonna be cloudy, hopefully the BIG Crappie will see and find these!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I like the chartreuse and blue a lot! It worked well in the rivers for us before so I don't see why it wouldn't work in the lakes. Good luck tomorrow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

I don't know what it is...I just can't leave things alone, I have to experiment or I go nuts....never was one to follow the "status quo"!






fisherFL said:


> I like the chartreuse and blue a lot! It worked well in the rivers for us before so I don't see why it wouldn't work in the lakes. Good luck tomorrow
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

if the rain isn't too bad in the morning, several of us ( myself, a buddy, Tin Guppy and Curtis) will be fishing the docks in the Marina tomorrow morning with the shorty rods practicing for ice season. We all went to Rocky Fork last week and it was apparent the all our ice fishing reflexes needed a lot of work.....LOL If anyone is out driving around wondering who the idiots are out in the rain, stop by and chat us up


If its gonna be crazy rain, we will back out but hoping for the chance to get a few hrs in.

Salmonid


----------



## GarrettMyers

Any chance you guys could post some nice fish from CJ? This thread pops up all the time- I feel like I know more about CJ than I do about most local lakes.... Only problem is that I don't see that many fish pics from there. Let's see 'em


----------



## Intimidator

The way things are going lately, I think this is about all that is in CJ....beside dink crappie!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 10-2....water temp is 44 degrees...they have the dam gates wide open, the entire sandbar is visible....thinking the COE is panicking, no weather person is calling for 3+ feet of rain.
Daggone wind was blowing in my face wherever I went...I couldn't get to the water I needed...ended up with 2 aquarium crappie just to save face.
Gonna try later in the evening, unless the Tropical storm that the COE is predicting, pops up!


----------



## Salmonid

me, Curtis937, [email protected] and my buddy Scott fished the marina today, perfect day, fairly warm, wind was choppy late in the afternoon but plenty fishable and we only got a few spittings of rain today. 
The 4 of us easily caught over 100 gills, 4 crappies and a perch. Only problem was the biggest of all those was maybe.. ( used lightly) 7.5".... Plenty of fish, just nothing worth driving more then about 2 miles to chase. 

Fish equally came on waxies and spikes and I got a few on a Jigging Rapala

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> me, Curtis937, [email protected] and my buddy Scott fished the marina today, perfect day, fairly warm, wind was choppy late in the afternoon but plenty fishable and we only got a few spittings of rain today.
> The 4 of us easily caught over 100 gills, 4 crappies and a perch. Only problem was the biggest of all those was maybe.. ( used lightly) 7.5".... Plenty of fish, just nothing worth driving more then about 2 miles to chase.
> 
> Fish equally came on waxies and spikes and I got a few on a Jigging Rapala
> 
> Salmonid


Hey, I stopped out yo see you guys....yesterday!
Thought you were talking about going Sat....I called Guppy and he said it was today!

Glad you guys caught some....I'm catching the same kind of fish from the bank casting swimmers. I know where they are and they are laughing at me!
Soon, they're not gonna be laughing! {Evil laugh}....I'm on a 2 yr plan for a boat!....they better enjoy this while they can!lol

I talked to Gup last night and told him I'm torn....we can make the Marina produce again....but if we do, then some idiots just fish it out and destroy it....catch 22! Too bad people can't just use a little common sense to help benefit everyone.


----------



## Curtis937

I wouldn't put a lot of effort and time Into making the marina better the locals will just fish it out anyways I'd work on places away from the public lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Isn't that just sad....think about it, the marina is probably the ONLY place that is friendly to the elderly, the handicapped, and kids...and we can't make the fishing better for them because of the past issues....we know exactly what would happen again!

"Insanity, is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results"...Albert Einstein




Curtis937 said:


> I wouldn't put a lot of effort and time Into making the marina better the locals will just fish it out anyways I'd work on places away from the public lol
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Your Military plan of action is correct, if for only, everything was the same!
The same reasoning why the Marina is Great for the Elderly, Children, Etc...applies to Springfield's Finest! Unlike physically handicapped/etc that are unable to do so, "The Finest" are too lazy to walk on paths, any distance, or on the rocks, to fish....they want to unload their breakfast, lunch, and dinner close by, so they can hurry back in their vehicles when it's time to go so they can just leave the trash!.....Heck, I'm not worried about them spreading out around the lake because that would make fishing too much like work....and that ain't gonna happen!LOL

It's the 10% rule...except now, I think around here the ratio is up to 30% or more!

I offered to put cover in the Marina Channels to help draw fish in and hold them till they could spread, instead of just wasting cover by putting it where it could be reached...the COE and Debra nixed that idea(???)...that was all I was willing to do for the Marina...still is!




Lowell H Turner said:


> There are 2 ways to see helping the Marina area: #1: It will just get stripped out. YES, it will. Including the immediate area in and outside it lets say it`s 10 acres that from April to Sept sees 25% of the TOTAL fishing pressure at CJ with 2,100 acres. Ie, 1/210th of the lake is experiencing 1/4th of ALL the TOTAL effort spent fishing. And so long as those people have valid licenses, it`s legal...#2: Would it be better if those persons started spreading out that effort? Perhaps, but then other areas that currently see little % of that same `pressure`start to get fished more and slowly decline. Which is LONG TERM better? Forgive me, but from a military point of view, if I can "shape" a potential battlefield and `guide` my opponents into a very small area from which he can extract very limited gains while preserving the vast bulk of my own forces almost completely UNTOUCHED and maintain complete freedom of movement on a scale of 210 to 1...THANK YOU ! Again, against the "hordes", I would personally RATHER provide "dummy" targets with neon arrow signs pointing to them rather than accept the large scale looting of far more VALUABLE 1s...just my opinion. AND YES we CAN help the elderly and the kids, we simply need to get DETERMINED to PUSH for it !


----------



## cyberfox2200

sorry I havnt posted in awhile but ive ben reading every day. good job Brent on the bounty to bad there dinks. Lowell has a valid point. and its sad what happens in the Marina. now back to work. work eat sleep work eat sleep!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Stopped out after work for a couple hours til Dale got home....with the Sun out it felt pretty good....figured, since it was suppose to pour all day Friday and be in the teens this weekend, I'd get a fix while I could....
At least I could reach deep water and I managed 7 Decent Crappie that all went over 10 inches and 2 dink toothy criitters...next year is gonna be good for Gators....White was the color today...no bites on Chartreuse???
May try again tomorrow....glad to see that CJ didn't get the expected flood.


----------



## Intimidator

You know me...I'm hoping for no ice!
I like fishing soft Water in the Winter...as long as the wind isn't blowing and the highs stay around 30, then I'm OK...AND THE FISH TASTE BETTER!!!lol





Lowell H Turner said:


> You still have some time before the hopeful ice up...well done once again !


----------



## Intimidator

Hey guys...we are gonna have a new poster named Ed...he's a few years my senior, lives over by County Line, has a Triton 189, and loves fishing....especially CJ! 
Let's make him welcome!

DO WE NEED TO HAVE A MEET AND GREET BREAKFAST...since we have so many new guys....I want everyone to meet, so those looking for fishing partners can meet before spring....and we can start talking about the drops!
1. Do you want to do this December 7th? Or another date?
2. At Young's again, or Cracker Barrel, or Bob Evans, or somewhere else?

We have Alot of people asking questions about the drops and cover, new people learning about CJ, and people we haven't met....let's make this a BIG MEETING!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Hey guys...we are gonna have a new poster named Ed...he's a few years my senior, lives over by County Line, has a Triton 189, and loves fishing....especially CJ!
> Let's make him welcome!
> 
> DO WE NEED TO HAVE A MEET AND GREET BREAKFAST...since we have so many new guys....I want everyone to meet, so those looking for fishing partners can meet before spring....and we can start talking about the drops!
> 1. Do you want to do this December 7th? Or another date?
> 2. At Young's again, or Cracker Barrel, or Bob Evans, or somewhere else?
> 
> We have Alot of people asking questions about the drops and cover, new people learning about CJ, and people we haven't met....let's make this a BIG MEETING!


I'm good for the 7th. Location isn't really important to me. It would be nice though to have a room to ourselves.


----------



## Intimidator

If we get enough I can get a whole area for us at Cracker Barrel that is right off 70 at exit 54.
Any other suggestions?




Shaggy said:


> I'm good for the 7th. Location isn't really important to me. It would be nice though to have a room to ourselves.


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Hey guys...we are gonna have a new poster named Ed...he's a few years my senior, lives over by County Line, has a Triton 189, and loves fishing....especially CJ!
> Let's make him welcome!
> 
> DO WE NEED TO HAVE A MEET AND GREET BREAKFAST...since we have so many new guys....I want everyone to meet, so those looking for fishing partners can meet before spring....and we can start talking about the drops!
> 1. Do you want to do this December 7th? Or another date?
> 2. At Young's again, or Cracker Barrel, or Bob Evans, or somewhere else?
> 
> We have Alot of people asking questions about the drops and cover, new people learning about CJ, and people we haven't met....let's make this a BIG MEETING!


I can probably make it, I like youngs because its close to me haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chuck71

Isn't Dec 7th the Saturday of deer gun season? May prevent a few people from being able to make it...


----------



## Doctor

I like the area at Cracker Barrel, Youngs is good but so many other people there it gets hard to hear people talking, I have to work on the 7th but if I get plenty of notice I can take some comp time off, this sounds exciting thanks for a great idea Brent...........Doc


----------



## Intimidator

I don't know....I just threw it out cause it was after Thanksgiving and before everyone got busy for Christmas. 




chuck71 said:


> Isn't Dec 7th the Saturday of deer gun season? May prevent a few people from being able to make it...


----------



## Curtis937

I could do the 7th 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

I need an idea of how many people are coming....so call all your friends and post up!

We're gonna say December 7th at The Cracker Barrel unless someone has a better idea!

Let's make this a nice outing and maybe we can do it again during Winter just to keep in touch with everyone and dust off the upcoming "Cabin Fever"!


----------



## kschupp

Sounds good to me.


----------



## socdad

The 7th works for me.


----------



## golive

What time? 

Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


----------



## cyberfox2200

Count me in on 7th great idea man


----------



## Intimidator

How's 8am sound...I don't want shaggy to have to get up at 4am to get here!


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> How's 8am sound...I don't want shaggy to have to get up at 4am to get here!


That would be ok with me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Count me IN, what time? And do they have fish on the menu ?


Yep....Kitty Kat!


----------



## Intimidator

MEET AND GREET
Saturday....December 7th....8am....Cracker Barrel...off of Interstate 70...exit 54...turn left on Leffels lane off the Interstate.....call all the boys...we want a BIG turn out!


----------



## firecat

With that being the last of the gun season there is not any way I will be there. You all have fun though....


----------



## Intimidator

firecat said:


> With that being the last of the gun season there is not any way I will be there. You all have fun though....


If your not "good enough" to have gotten one by then...chances are your "deer skunk" will remain...knowing you, you better come and get breakfast!lmao

Dale said to sent Josh with Doc!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> How's 8am sound...I don't want shaggy to have to get up at 4am to get here!


You're a good friend. How about ordering up a little more heat and a little less wind for the day. I want to walk the shore while I'm up there.


----------



## Intimidator

I'll send them all an invitation tomorrow!
Maybe the Gator Queen can come up, if I offer to buy her breakfast also!




Lowell H Turner said:


> Just out of curiousity should we invite the new Park Manager? Am certain a subtle "show of numbers" might not hurt our cause...I`ll pick up his tab if he`s welcome and shows up...


----------



## Intimidator

Anything for you Shag....let's see....I'm forcasting a high of 64 and no breeze...see I'm just as good as weather people on TV!




Shaggy said:


> You're a good friend. How about ordering up a little more heat and a little less wind for the day. I want to walk the shore while I'm up there.


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Anything for you Shag....let's see....I'm forcasting a high of 64 and no breeze...see I'm just as good as weather people on TV!


Yes you are.


----------



## Tin Guppy

I'll try to be there if I don't have to work.


----------



## Salmonid

Ill try to make it myself...
Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

I received some pm's.....
THIS MEET AND GREET IS FOR ANYONE!
If you want to meet some GREAT people who fish CJ, find fishing partners, or put faces to posters on this board, just talk fishing, or meet up with old friends you haven't seen in a while....then come to this gathering!

Saturday, December 7th....Cracker Barrel...off Interstate 70, exit 54, left on Leffels Lane....easy to get to and find!
EVERYONE IS WELCOME!




Intimidator said:


> MEET AND GREET
> Saturday....December 7th....8am....Cracker Barrel...off of Interstate 70...exit 54...turn left on Leffels lane off the Interstate.....call all the boys...we want a BIG turn out!


----------



## BlueBoat98

I actually think I can make it to this one. Don't let me forget, I am pretty old.


----------



## firecat

Brent you will have to remind Dad. I am leaving on Tuesday night and will not be back till Sunday sometime regardless whether I have a deer or not. If I have my deer I'm not going to leave and desert the rest of the guys I will be hunting with. I can always be a driver if that is what we are doing or I can stay at camp and cook....LOL I like to cook......Josh says that he would love to either do that or spend the night with Dale. Like I said I will not be around so they would have to work that out at school that week.


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> If we get enough I can get a whole area for us at Cracker Barrel that is right off 70 at exit 54.
> Any other suggestions?


Count me in !!!!!


----------



## Doctor

I'm in I'll leave from there and go to work.............Doc


----------



## Tin Guppy

I fished the docks for about a hour and caught 6 crappie,8-10 gills only had 1 keeper. I was not dressed for the wind.


----------



## Intimidator

I turned my Man Card in for the day....Congrats on the catch...and braving the snow!




Tin Guppy said:


> I fished the docks for about a hour and caught 6 crappie,8-10 gills only had 1 keeper. I was not dressed for the wind.


----------



## Intimidator

For those just checking in....we are having a MEET AND GREET On Saturday, December 7th, at 8am, at the Springfield Cracker Barrel, off of Interstate 70, exit 54.
All are welcome....looks like we have close to 30 people right now.





Intimidator said:


> I received some pm's.....
> THIS MEET AND GREET IS FOR ANYONE!
> If you want to meet some GREAT people who fish CJ, find fishing partners, or put faces to posters on this board, just talk fishing, or meet up with old friends you haven't seen in a while....then come to this gathering!
> 
> Saturday, December 7th....Cracker Barrel...off Interstate 70, exit 54, left on Leffels Lane....easy to get to and find!
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME!


----------



## Intimidator

Come-on Lowell....it's already be taken care of...have to just stop by 2 days before.



Lowell H Turner said:


> Would it be `wise` to call them the day before and give them a `heads up` before having the herd thunder in the door next morning?


----------



## Fishman43078

Count me in. Look forward to meeting everyone.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

That's what it's for....meeting new friends and keeping up with old ones....really, none of us knew many of the others on here....until we started having the meetings and projects....turned into a big freakin family!




Fishman43078 said:


> Count me in. Look forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

The "Mad Cajun" is going to attend also!


----------



## Doctor

Not to change the subject but want to show you a new tool in my arsenal of fishing CJ Brown, my Simrad records all my trips so I keep a bunch of sonar logs on my computer, they came out with Genesis Insight mapping program so I downloaded the program to give it a test drive, I'm pretty impressed with it anyone that owns the new HDS units can do this.

You can drive up to 20 mph to make the recordings anything in green I have not mapped, takes about a 60 foot swath of recordings and lays out your colors in contours. They transfer it to Bing maps all you have to do is look up the colors to see the depths, the black and white is my recording, where you see the orange and red dot on the color map is the same as the vertical line on the B/W map, the red line is my trail I figure about 5 more trips and I should have most of the lake mapped out, what's cool about it is after I finish all my recordings I can merge all the maps after I have the lake completely recorded then I can transfer the finished map to my Simrad and all my waypoints and all the colored contours will be on my mapping unit on the Simrad.............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Dang Doc....that's probably the coolest thing I've seen in a while! At least since you got your last toy!



Doctor said:


> Not to change the subject but want to show you a new tool in my arsenal of fishing CJ Brown, my Simrad records all my trips so I keep a bunch of sonar logs on my computer, they came out with Genesis Insight mapping program so I downloaded the program to give it a test drive, I'm pretty impressed with it anyone that owns the new HDS units can do this.
> 
> You can drive up to 20 mph to make the recordings anything in green I have not mapped, takes about a 60 foot swath of recordings and lays out your colors in contours. They transfer it to Bing maps all you have to do is look up the colors to see the depths, the black and white is my recording, where you see the orange and red dot on the color map is the same as the vertical line on the B/W map, the red line is my trail I figure about 5 more trips and I should have most of the lake mapped out, what's cool about it is after I finish all my recordings I can merge all the maps after I have the lake completely recorded then I can transfer the finished map to my Simrad and all my waypoints and all the colored contours will be on my mapping unit on the Simrad.............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Yes it is...especially for a old fart...aren't old farts suppose to be techno dummies! lol....he probably sits around and plays xbox with his Grandson Josh...truth be known, Josh is probably the brains behind all this!



Lowell H Turner said:


> Doc, your use of technology is just stunning...


----------



## Shaggy

Doc...............You just ain't playin' fair...............And I'm jealous.


----------



## Intimidator

The Gator Queen cannot make breakfast...she is keeping stats for the Greenview girls BB team....But, she is sending me her Master's Thesus on CJ! Talking about getting some insight!!
I'll be glad to share.


----------



## Just Fishin'

I will be there on the 7th as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Great...it'll be nice get together!




Just Fishin' said:


> I will be there on the 7th as well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

Doc thats way cool


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Daniel
Remember Doc saying he was retiring?? There's no way he can retire now, because he has a Electronics "habit"!

Seriously Doc, those pics of humps, inclines, cover, etc, really bring all the pieces of the puzzle together...I'm hoping with Debra's research, that Mother CJ's secrets will all be revealed....then, we'll know how best to serve her!




cyberfox2200 said:


> Doc thats way cool


----------



## Curtis937

Went out fishing for a few early with ice poles by the gas pump everything came off the bottom. All short crappie probably 7 and a few nice bluegills all released seemed to be biting better on spikes then wax worms. A very small amount of ice in the corner of the marina  hopefully after this week it gets really cold and stays cold looking forward to some good ice....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Well, for all of you that thought fluorocarbon line became invisible underwater...think again!
All you guys using braid with a fluoro leader cause fish can see the braid...think again!
Underwater testing with cameras and divers have shown that fluoro is AS VISIBLE AND OPAQUE AS BRAID.
So, now all the arguments about what a fish "sees" is not in play any longer...if ALL FISH, that survive on zooplankton, mysis shrimp, glass shrimp, etc, can see these food sources, then they can readily detect fluoro.
For you ice guys...this amazing discovery has led to new "clear" lures for ice fishing that are the new hot ticket...you need to check them and the research out....the clear plastics have highlights like real critters, though they are not any good in warm water when fish are hunting substantial prey...they are for only ice when fish are seaching for easy morsels to take the edge off!
UV lures have also been debunked....small fish have UV receptors to find these kinds of small food that give off UV....as a fish grows, it loses it's UV receptors....I experimented with UV alot and it didn't help at all, I think it actually took away from the colors needed at the time.
All of this goes back to what I've been trying to tell you guys...fish whatever you're comfortable with...but you have to make that lure look attractive and an easy meal for your quarry! YOU ARE THE MOST IMPORTANT PIECE OF EQUIPMENT!


----------



## Intimidator

Fish LOSE their UV receptors as they age, due to the development of the other 6 senses...they also "sense" light, chemicals, vibration, and electricity! The lateral line is a good read itself.
They are probably the most successful and developed predator. Each fish has evolved and adapted to best be able to eat, mature, and reproduce.




Lowell H Turner said:


> I know Rapala did films of UV `flashes` off swimming silvery types of prey fish; it`s not that prey don`t give the reflection off, apparently older fish `adapt` to use more sensitive methods of detecting them...


----------



## cjpolecat

Intimidator said:


> Fish LOSE their UV receptors as they age, due to the development of the other 6 senses...they also "sense" light, chemicals, vibration, and electricity! The lateral line is a good read itself.
> They are probably the most successful and developed predator. Each fish has evolved and adapted to best be able to eat, mature, and reproduce.


Maybe that's why I enjoy "White Castle". Don't even consider reproducing anymore... Cjp


----------



## Intimidator

Damn near pissed myself Fritz....




cjpolecat said:


> Maybe that's why I enjoy "White Castle". Don't even consider reproducing anymore... Cjp


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Hey Daniel
> Remember Doc saying he was retiring?? There's no way he can retire now, because he has a Electronics "habit"!
> 
> Seriously Doc, those pics of humps, inclines, cover, etc, really bring all the pieces of the puzzle together...I'm hoping with Debra's research, that Mother CJ's secrets will all be revealed....then, we'll know how best to serve her!


Lol u said it brent . His wallet is his sponsor says so in his signature


----------



## Intimidator

Met with the General Manager at Cracker Barrel....I told Kyle that I would be there about 7:30....we will be in the back room by the front windows....I told him he better have the fireplace roaring and plenty of coffee!


DON'T FORGET!!!!

MEET AND GREET
THIS SATURDAY, 8am, SPRINGFIELD CRACKER BARREL, Exit 54 (off 70) Leffels Lane.
It's suppose to be cold...come sit by the fire, have a cup of coffee, and "shoot the Bull"!
Me, I'll be packing on some winter insulation...namely pancakes, eggs, bacon!


----------



## sore lips

Hit the marina yesterday from 3 to 430. Ended up with 6 crappie 2 gills, and a white bass. No keepers, two of us fishin.


----------



## sore lips

LHT yes gravel bar exposed. Fish came off minnows close to bottom.


----------



## Doctor

Intimidator said:


> Met with the General Manager at Cracker Barrel....I told Kyle that I would be there about 7:30....we will be in the back room by the front windows....I told him he better have the fireplace roaring and plenty of coffee!
> 
> 
> DON'T FORGET!!!!
> 
> MEET AND GREET
> THIS SATURDAY, 8am, SPRINGFIELD CRACKER BARREL, Exit 54 (off 70) Leffels Lane.
> It's suppose to be cold...come sit by the fire, have a cup of coffee, and "shoot the Bull"!
> Me, I'll be packing on some winter insulation...namely pancakes, eggs, bacon!


 
It's only Friday and I can smell the Bacon!!!!!!
See ya there...............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

It's still on...the weather will break early and roads should be fine...Mr A from Delaware is coming also....I'm actually looking forward to seeing all your ugly mugs again!
See ya tomorrow morning...I'll be there around 7:30...drive safely!




Doctor said:


> It's only Friday and I can smell the Bacon!!!!!!
> See ya there...............Doc


----------



## Salmonid

sorry guys since I didn't work today with all the heavy ice, I now have to work tomorrow and Ill take snow roads over ice roads anytime. 
Have some flap jacks for me !!! I know Doc will have the " Dark -Whiskered side" covered...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

It wasn't bad here....Honestly, they called off school for no reason....I think everyone over-reacted again...the news made it sound like the "1000 year blizzard" was coming...I was out shopping from 8am until almost 2pm in my Camaro with no problems. Put down "Pet Friendly" salt and my drive is still clear.
What is gonna happen if we do get a 1000 year storm??? Scary! 




Salmonid said:


> sorry guys since I didn't work today with all the heavy ice, I now have to work tomorrow and Ill take snow roads over ice roads anytime.
> Have some flap jacks for me !!! I know Doc will have the " Dark -Whiskered side" covered...LOL
> 
> Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

My newest additions, 5 inch easy shiners and 3.8 inch "Frankensteins"! The 5 inch white will be dyed in some bright Gators colors!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

C u in mornin briging mr belvedere with me


----------



## Intimidator

Another nice get together this morning...despite the weather, 15 hardy souls braved the remnants of the snow storm and gathered for breakfast and stories. It was good to see everyone again and to Meet Mr A for the first time...thanks for coming Andrew, your welcome anytime. 
Hopefully the weather is better for the next one!


----------



## Mr. A

Thanks, I had fun as well. It was nice to talk with everyone. I'm sure we'll meet up again soon and we should make plans to hit the water in the spring. Thanks to all that I sat with, it was a lot of information to take in but I had a blast!

Mr. A


----------



## Intimidator

Mark (Salmonid) posted this on another thread and I thought it would be good for eveyone to see here...these are differing views on cover!
What we need to realize is...that we have been taking the best approaches from each and adding to CJ...we have hybridized cover to do multiple jobs.
We also have been adding wood to plastic or putting wood cover with plastic, plus Cedar, and bushy dense bamboo, along with Christmas Trees...If you ask me I think we are well ahead of what others are doing for fish cover that will increase the populations of fish and food!
We also learned the lesson of giving the State GPS locations and how that is counter-productive to increasing the fishery!


Building Crappie Cover.... Magnolia Crappie Club
Stake beds Started Here
Bobby Wilson oversees the fisheries habitat program for the Tennessee Wildlife Resource Agency (TWRA). Wilson claims that the agency&#8217;s initiative more than 30 years ago spurred the building of stake beds for crappie in Tennessee lakes. 

&#8220;In our older cover-absent reservoirs like Kentucky Lake, we now have an incredible number of artificial structures for crappie and bass,&#8221; Wilson says. &#8220;Another example is Norris Lake, where local fishing clubs have a massive Christmas tree program. On the other hand, lakes like Reelfoot have so much natural submerged wood that additional man-made cover is not needed.&#8221; 

However, while structures placed in lakes continue to increase each season, Wilson is quick to point out there are no studies to indicate such man-made artificial habitat actually increases the crappie population. 

&#8220;Our research tells us that shallow stake beds are most effective for attracting crappie when the fish are in the shallows during spring,&#8221; Wilson says. &#8220;However, these structures simply concentrate the crappie so anglers can catch them.&#8221; 

Areas where cover is placed by the TWRA will be marked with buoys so anglers can easily find them. But Wilson says man-made structures can be a double-edged sword. The stakebeds, cribs and brushpiles will attract crappie and, in turn, will increase fishing pressure at these sites of fish concentration. But on lakes where crappie populations are less than robust, the risk of over-harvesting may then become a concern. 

In terms of programs that actually increase fish populations, Wilson believes the planting of select aquatic vegetation in the shallows is far more effective. 

&#8220;And while many states do not do it, here in Tennessee we now stock crappie to help improve the population,&#8221; adds Wilson. &#8220;I think it is something that other states are starting to look at, too.&#8221; 

Fish Attractors vs. Habitat Enhancement

Gene Gilliland, a senior fishery biologist with the Oklahoma Department of Wildlife Conservation (ODWC), says that anglers who place artificial cover in a lake with the belief that this will improve the overall productivity of crappie are most likely fooling themselves. 

&#8220;There is no conclusive evidence from studies done on habitat enhancement that shows artificial structures contribute to an increase in the production of any of the bass/crappie/sunfish species,&#8221; states Gilliland emphatically. &#8220;These devices are primarily fish attractors that draw fish to them. The only instances where a possible hint of increased productivity occurred were studies where small areas were inundated with massive amounts of structures. But these projects are far and few between due to high costs and intensive labor required.&#8221; 

While some anglers believe that man-introduced brushpiles would provide cover for newly hatched crappie as they appear to do for bass, Gilliland says this is not the case. 

&#8220;While both black bass and crappie are nest-making species, different paths are pursued after the spawn,&#8221; Gilliland explains. &#8220;Bass fry come off the nest and look for cover &#8212; weeds, rock, gravel or brush. But little crappie tend to be pelagic. They move offshore to open water to feed on plankton. Fish attractors do not serve as nursery habitat for crappie fry.&#8221; 

Because of this, Gilliland says there is always a concern for crappie fry whenever massive flooding takes place shortly after the spawn. 

&#8220;Those little ½-inch long crappie sitting in open water of a reservoir are not going to hold their own in the strong currents,&#8221; Gilliland says. &#8220;They will likely be flushed right out of the reservoir. Fortunately, it&#8217;s a numbers game. Enough fry survive to maintain the population.&#8221; 

Given that artificial habitat only concentrates crappie for anglers to be more successful, Gilliland was asked if this could be a problem 

&#8220;It can be a negative,&#8221; he says. &#8220;There are a number of lakes in Oklahoma where crappie are overabundant, bordering on being stunted. Our goal in these waters is to concentrate crappie for anglers to catch more and take them out. On the other hand, if you have lakes with more modest recruitment &#8212; lower production &#8212; you may not want to concentrate the fish as much. There are some lakes across the South where recruitment is lower than desired, but growth rates are very good &#8212; just not a surplus of crappie. These lakes are often regulated with special length limits. In these lakes, you likely do not want to increase harvesting, so putting in fish attractors would not be a good idea.&#8221; 

While anglers may think these structures would help a low-density crappie lake, just the opposite is likely to happen. ODWC has a state-sponsored fish-habitat program. There is a standard buoy system used all over the state to mark the general area of habitat enhancement regardless of species. However, Gilliland expresses concern about being too specific in all lakes. 

&#8220;Putting brushpiles out is one thing, but putting visible markers on all structure and giving GPS coordinates is another thing,&#8221; he says. &#8220;As soon as you tell the world exactly where the structures are located, it can be potentially counterproductive.&#8221; DUH LOL


A Cooperative Habitat Model

Dave Houser is chief of the Habitat Improvement Division for the Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission (PF&BC). He has a long track record of working with organized anglers on habitat projects within the Keystone State. 

&#8220;We have a cooperative fish-habitat program that designs, constructs and places artificial fish habitat in lakes, ponds and reservoirs,&#8221; says Houser, who coordinates the efforts statewide with interested fishing clubs. &#8220;Much of this artificial cover is used by panfish. Most of Pennsylvania-designed artificial habitats are complex rather than simple cover. Although difficult to prove, all Fish Commission-approved habitat projects are designed to enhance fish populations rather than just attract fish to the cover for anglers to hook. Crustaceans, aquatic insects, plankton, panfish and game fish &#8212; the entire spectrum of aquatic life &#8212; will benefit from these structures.&#8221; 

However, Houser stresses that the PF&BC chooses not to mark the exact location of habitat structures with buoys. Given that the attempt in Pennsylvania is to enhance fish populations and that these structures do attract fish, it makes little sense to focus harvest at the exact sites where fish may be concentrated at specific times. 


Structure Shapes And Material

With decades of projects behind him, Houser is convinced that natural material (i.e. wood and rock rubble) is superior to plastic and rubber. 

&#8220;The greatest benefit of wood over plastic and rubber is the ability to degrade,&#8221; he says. &#8220;We want to provide positive fish habitat that lasts just long enough, rather than forever.&#8221; His work has demonstrated that during the pre-spawn and post-spawn period, adult panfish prefer more open cover. On the other hand, juvenile crappie desire something that is very dense and bushy. 

Houser points to upright Christmas trees as one of the best man-introduced covers for crappie. They start out with bushy cover for juveniles, but as the tree degrades, it leaves a vertical pole structure that adult crappie like. And it does not last forever. 

In Oklahoma, Gilliland says his agency has also studied habitat materials. In the 1980s, a staff researcher looked at preferences of bass and crappie to different brush. He found that crappie preferred cedars, while bass preferred oaks. The researcher theorized that spacing between the branches was the key. Crappie like the tighter spaces of the cedar, while bass like the more open architecture of the oak. 

In the 1990s, a graduate student working with the ODWC did a thesis on the relative merits of brushpiles made from cedars, oaks and plastic material called Geo-Web. He found that crappie preferred the cedars, while bass liked the oaks, and that both fish preferred wood over plastic structures. 

Gilliland stresses that it&#8217;s not that plastic structures are ineffective, but they just do not work as well as wood. 

&#8220;In barren areas of a lake where you do not have any kind of cover, anything you put in will attract fish, and that includes plastic structures like PVC pipe, Geo-Web or even orange snow fence,&#8221; he says. &#8220;But they will not attract the number of fish that natural brush will.&#8221; 

Research done in the 1980s found that crappie also preferred vertical structure to horizontal structures. Height off the bottom was more attractive than the area of bottom-hugging coverage. 

&#8220;Our agency uses the abundant eastern red cedar and sinks hundreds of brushpiles each year as crappie attractors,&#8221; explains Gilliland. &#8220;They last six to seven years compared to Christmas trees that last about one season.&#8221; 

The Web Of Regulations

Pennsylvania, like many Northern states, has very strict regulations about putting any type of device in the state&#8217;s public waters. Besides a permit from the PF&BC, the water facility manager (i.e. Army Corps, state parks, etc.) must grant permission as well. Usually only organized groups working through the PF&BC habitat-enhancement division are approved for structure projects. 

In the South, anglers tend to believe anything goes. However, that is not correct. In Tennessee, Wilson says while his state agency does not require a permit of anglers to place structures in a lake, permission must be given by the governing water authority, such as the Army Corps of Engineers (ACE) or Tennessee Valley Authority (TVA). 

According to Gilliland, anyone who puts anything in navigable waters in the United States must get a Section 404 permit from the corps of engineers. 

&#8220;Our agency has a blanket 404 permit for our habitat program, so we are covered,&#8221; Gilliland says. &#8220;When anglers work with us on local projects, they are covered, too. If a bass club or individual goes it alone without a permit, they are subject to a fine.&#8221; 

Chuck Burdowsky, a ranger biologist with the Pittsburgh District of the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, explains the concerns lake managers have with angler-placed fish attractors. &#8220;First, it&#8217;s a matter of public safety,&#8221; he says. &#8220;Any improperly positioned fish structure has the potential of being an obstruction to boating. As water levels rise and fall, boaters may hit the object. Or parts of the structure may break loose and either become floating litter or eventually become jammed in dam gates. Furthermore, placing certain structures in productive fish areas may alter the species using the area. The best advice is to first obtain permission from the local Corps office and to work with a fishery biologist so the proper structure is used and placed correctly.&#8221; 

While fisheries and lake managers in every state realize clandestine structure placement will likely continue, they caution that anglers placing objects without proper authorization run the risk of fines as well as possibly doing something that will be counterproductive to strengthening the fishery.


----------



## Fishman43078

Fun meeting everyone and being able to put a face with the fish story. 

I would be happy to help out. If you get the C trees, sounds like a good time to get together, do some building, and plan the drop.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> Fun meeting everyone and being able to put a face with the fish story.
> 
> I would be happy to help out. If you get the C trees, sounds like a good time to get together, do some building, and plan the drop.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Very nice meeting you also....we'll have another get together so others can come, hopefully the weather is better....if we get all of those trees we will need all the help we can get.


----------



## pty

I m new to this online posting thing but I'm learning a lot, I'm not sure what CJ stands for, please help


----------



## Curtis937

pty said:


> I m new to this online posting thing but I'm learning a lot, I'm not sure what CJ stands for, please help


It's Clarence j brown reservoir (CJ) it's a lake in southwest ohio located in Springfield Ohio 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shaggy

So Bass prefer oak??? I knew they were picky but that's just plain snobbish.


----------



## Intimidator

I see we're on opposite ends of the State....so how's the fishing up there?
If you need help, ask away!





pty said:


> I m new to this online posting thing but I'm learning a lot, I'm not sure what CJ stands for, please help


----------



## Intimidator

I suppose that oak in your front yard is coming down soon!





Shaggy said:


> So Bass prefer oak??? I knew they were picky but that's just plain snobbish.


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> I suppose that oak in your front yard is coming down soon!


I don't have one but I'm going to try to convince a couple of neighbors they have been infested with the Emerald Oak Borer and offer to take care of their problem for free.


----------



## Intimidator

Hey, how was your "Walkabout"??





Shaggy said:


> I don't have one but I'm going to try to convince a couple of neighbors they have been infested with the Emerald Oak Borer and offer to take care of their problem for free.


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Hey, how was your "Walkabout"??


It was very interesting. The water being down 3 ft. wasn't as much as I thought it would be. The upper boat ramp dock wasn't even completely exposed so I didn't see any of the stumps in Doc's pics but there might be some possibilities between the fish attractors and shore. It was a nice end to a great morning.


----------



## cjpolecat

Shaggy said:


> I don't have one but I'm going to try to convince a couple of neighbors they have been infested with the Emerald Oak Borer and offer to take care of their problem for free.


 I think it was an Emerald ASH Borer. I think this is our last snowfall, I'm going to start thinking spring.
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> I think it was an Emerald ASH Borer. I think this is our last snowfall, I'm going to start thinking spring.
> CJP


Hey Fritz...I've had enough Winter already!
Just got an alert on my phone, that there is another Winter Storm Warning for Friday night through Saturday. 
THE WORLD IS ENDING....think they're calling for 3-6 inches.


----------



## Fishman43078

It's pandoleria. Better get some bread and Milk!

If it is going to stay cold, bring on the ice. Anybody checked out the marina for ice?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## downtime8763

cjpolecat said:


> I think it was an Emerald ASH Borer. I think this is our last snowfall, I'm going to start thinking spring.
> CJP


Fritz,We need to take a vote here and see it we can end WINTER so spring can start !!!!!!!!!!!!!! FYI,To night on Wheel of Fortune my Daughter and Son in law will be on the show,Kelly and Justin Houtz and I be leave they are next to Pat during the show,no idea what or if they won anything as they couldn't say anything.


----------



## sore lips

Have not been to marina since sat. Gonna check it out this evening on way home, ill post findings.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

sore lips said:


> Have not been to marina since sat. Gonna check it out this evening on way home, ill post findings.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks, I hate to go out there and see her all frozen up!


----------



## sore lips

Marina pretty much iced up, some open water close to docks.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

After 4 days of warm temps and plenty of 50 degree rain water and melting snow running into the lake, the lake may wake up enough to actually fish Sunday....I'm off from Dec 19th thru Jan 2...so hopefully I can get out.
Anyone got any good dock reports lately?


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> After 4 days of warm temps and plenty of 50 degree rain water and melting snow running into the lake, the lake may wake up enough to actually fish Sunday....I'm off from Dec 19th thru Jan 2...so hopefully I can get out.
> Anyone got any good dock reports lately?


I went out this morning and caught two 91/2" crappie and 7 short crappie and a bunch of tiny bluegills the ice is still all over the marina but only 1/2"-1" everything caught on spikes and pink or green jigs and everything was on the bottom I didn't find anything suspended 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Interesting...we need to get Rusty to drop his thermometer down and see what the temp is on the bottom and mid level.



Curtis937 said:


> I went out this morning and caught two 91/2" crappie and 7 short crappie and a bunch of tiny bluegills the ice is still all over the marina but only 1/2"-1" everything caught on spikes and pink or green jigs and everything was on the bottom I didn't find anything suspended
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Need to let DAVE FINLEY (AREA PARK MGR) or John Lewis (Park MGR) know...I'll email him also, Mark needs to know where to put the trees...I'll email Mark and tell him where we normally put the trees and blocks! If I get out before Christmas I'll stop in and tell them but I doubt it!





Lowell H Turner said:


> Talked to Mark from Moorefield Township; he will bring all the "C" trees after the New Year back into the lane for us and put them off the lane. He said it varies from yr to yr, but averages about 180- 300...will need to let the Park know. He said if need be they can plow the lane to get them in...I will prep them, after that will need the blocks brought in and pieces of cable and clamps or VHD weed eater line...having enough warm bodies for assembly has always been our "Achilles heel". BTW, noticed the trees along the S side of Robert Eastman Rd including those osage orange trees have been cut down...


----------



## Shaggy

When you guys sink "C" trees do you do them one at a time or bunch several of them together? How many blocks/tree does it take to keep them down permanently?


----------



## Shaggy

There's a boat there, why not a bathtub? Thanks Lowell.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> It depends on the `where` they are going...often we will put them in lines shallow to deeper water. Other places in sets of 8- 40 at close to the same depth like inside the cedar post attractors as finer denser cover to improve them. Off of windward shore sets we use 12" or 14" cement blocks and light steel cable to ENSURE storms don`t tear them free. And most of the early sets were designed to lay over after about a yr, recently have made some to stay upright...there is a virtual `arsenal` of types for different applications, "C" trees, "BB"s, PVCs, stake buckets, a couple of pallets crammed with cedar limbs with 14" cement blocks under the middle of 2 opposite sides and now a prototype "CC" rubble pile...everything except a bathtub (so far)...



We may not have the bathtub, YET....but, as Doc showed, WE HAVE A BOAT, and it's holdin' water!


----------



## sore lips

Does anyone know if there is a schedule for release of water in the spillway or is it as needed?


----------



## Intimidator

sore lips said:


> Does anyone know if there is a schedule for release of water in the spillway or is it as needed?


They'll wait til the creeks and rivers to go down before they start dumping water...we went out before dark and buck creek was out in a couple areas and the mad also....both were still rising.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Lowell H Turner said:


> Talked to Mark from Moorefield Township; he will bring all the "C" trees after the New Year back into the lane for us and put them off the lane. He said it varies from yr to yr, but averages about 180- 300...will need to let the Park know. He said if need be they can plow the lane to get them in...I will prep them, after that will need the blocks brought in and pieces of cable and clamps or VHD weed eater line...having enough warm bodies for assembly has always been our "Achilles heel". BTW, noticed the trees along the S side of Robert Eastman Rd including those osage orange trees have been cut down...


just let me no when and where. im off on Saturdays and Mondays.


----------



## cyberfox2200

spooled all my ultralights with new line. im ready for the spring to get here. no fluorocarbon for me this year I didn't like it.


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> spooled all my ultralights with new line. im ready for the spring to get here. no fluorocarbon for me this year I didn't like it.


You had a great last spring, what line were you using then??
When we fished together from the bank, you didn't miss alot of fish or break off alot!

I don't like it because it stretches too much for how I fish, it frays and breaks too easily, knot strength is lower, and I don't like the sensitivity!....other than that, I love it!


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> They'll wait til the creeks and rivers to go down before they start dumping water...we went out before dark and buck creek was out in a couple areas and the mad also....both were still rising.


58 degrees, 10:30am...Beaver creek is flooded, Buck creek is high but no water is being released from CJ, The Mad is out in a couple areas and Snyder Park Golf Course is flooded and renewed, CJ is not as Full yet as I expected, Old Reid is full, and no ice anywhere!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> 58 degrees, 10:30am...Beaver creek is flooded, Buck creek is high but no water is being released from CJ, The Mad is out in a couple areas and Snyder Park Golf Course is flooded and renewed, CJ is not as Full yet as I expected, Old Reid is full, and no ice anywhere!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Walleyejigger wanted me to post this pic of the Mad River...it is over 200 yards, TO THE LEFT!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

Brent i was using stren mono but changed mid summer to flourocarbon. It did stretch but never bounced back like mono. Iy also had to much memory for my reels and light tackle


----------



## cyberfox2200

Cj now has a huge mud flow running through her


----------



## Intimidator

Well, at least you know that fish will be seeking any clear water possible!
Shad hate this type of water also, find clearer water and you'll find fish!
I wish I could get out but have a house full of "soon to be teenagers"!

Is she up anymore??...they were just letting a trickle out yesterday.



cyberfox2200 said:


> Cj now has a huge mud flow running through her


----------



## Tin Guppy

Merry Christmas to all the CJ crew.


----------



## Intimidator

Have a safe Christmas Eve!

Merry Christmas and may God bless each and every one of you and your families!

And have a happy New Year!


----------



## golive

Happy holidays everybody

Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


----------



## Curtis937

Merry Christmas all and happy New Years......and Lowell do you have a place for the c trees to go where I could drop mine off at?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Ok thanks Lowell 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Guppy had a nice lake report for us....lake is muddy, even the Marina. Ice is just forming on the edges...
Water is 33 degrees on the bottom and 35 degrees a foot under the surface in the Marina.
Fish will be looking for any heat... I would sure like to know what the main lake temps are!


----------



## Curtis937

I'm heading out to the marina here in a few to try for some crappies/bluegills if anyone gets bored stop by and say hey.... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid

I was near the lake this morning for work so I stopped by the Marina and chatted with Tin Guppy and Charlie for a few minutes, bite was weak and only maybe 8" of visability from what I saw while I was there, Hopefully when I left I took the dismal cloud with me and it picked up....

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937

Lol no luck couldn't even get a bluegill to bite 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> As far as the fish looking for "the warmest water in the lake" I KNOW where it`s likely 56 F (ALL yr long...) Wonder what that spot looks like right now? Probably like Atlanta International airport at rush hr...the REAL question to be asked is "Wonder if they`re hungry ?" (insert evil laughter sound effect here...)


They are probably pumping water also....I'm still waiting on Debra's research to see which ones are oxygenated. 
I'm also betting some of the deep holes are warmer....either way, we can't reach them yet.... but it would still be nice to know if our guessing is right!


----------



## Tin Guppy

I caught 1- 8 3/4" crappie for 2 hrs of fishing.


----------



## Tin Guppy

I went again today at noon and got 2 short crappies and to little gills, the highlight of the day was when Brent tried his man card out and came out and fished for a hour.


----------



## Intimidator

Sorry Guys....that was a pathetic attempt at trying to keep ahold of my Man Card....I had 2 layers of long-johns on, plus 2 sweatshirts and 2 pair of socks and was freezing...thank goodness Rusty saw my teeth chattering and helped me save face by saying he had to get home!
Actually it was nice to get out and talk to Gup and just relax....plus, he now gets to trial secret new colors the rest of the Winter.





Tin Guppy said:


> I went again today at noon and got 2 short crappies and to little gills, the highlight of the day was when Brent tried his man card out and came out and fished for a hour.


----------



## Castaway87

Took the boat out today on CJ. I am sure that yesterday would have been better but family obligations. Started near the humps and had three decent crappie 11-13" right away. And that was the highlight of the day. Besides the nasty rain all morning and the other two in the boat that did not have their rain suits, the wind picked up and lock jaw seemed to set in. Water temp started at 36 degrees and dropped to 35.4 by noon. Fish that were caught were in 13' and we were tightlining jigs tipped with minnows. Time to get the shanty ready.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zaraspook

Castaway87........kudos to you and your shipmates. This time of year it takes some balls to venture out via boat. Catching any number or size of fish is a feat!


----------



## Intimidator

There were 3 boats out on the 28th but the wind was blowing hard out of the south....they were all trying to hide from the wind...I wish I could tell ya if they did any good or not, but I didn't stick around to watch...I left to turn in my Man Card and go sit by the fire!






Castaway87 said:


> Took the boat out today on CJ. I am sure that yesterday would have been better but family obligations. Started near the humps and had three decent crappie 11-13" right away. And that was the highlight of the day. Besides the nasty rain all morning and the other two in the boat that did not have their rain suits, the wind picked up and lock jaw seemed to set in. Water temp started at 36 degrees and dropped to 35.4 by noon. Fish that were caught were in 13' and we were tightlining jigs tipped with minnows. Time to get the shanty ready.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Rusty can tell you the story, but I think Mark and Curtis are now calling him "Mud Guppy"!

Anyone ever seen one in CJ or are the Gators eating them all!

Congrats to Mark at Alum...


----------



## glasseyes

Tin Guppy said:


> I went again today at noon and got 2 short crappies and to little gills, the highlight of the day was when Brent tried his man card out and came out and fished for a hour.


I have not been to CJ this winter, for three days I have fished the docks at rocky Fork lake on end of lake near the dam, and I have caught crappie and perch every day. Lot of small crappie but had at least eight or ten keepers every trip. On BG shad baits or small ice jigs, deep and shallow . I seen guys catching them on little bit of everything. I haven't fished these docks for a couple years but since paint creek lake was flooded thought I would try them. Colors I was using was the bluegrass color, and even better when fishing deep was the glow in dark version of it.
But like I said they were hitting small baits also. Just jigging slow or holding still and the were hitting hard . You might want to make a trip.


----------



## Salmonid

Thanks Brent.. BTW we are now calling Rusty, Tin Puppy....LOL
I was jealous, the mudpuppy has been on my list since day 1 to catch and I never have caught one. Seems like everyone around me has caught them...Ohio River, Alum, Buckeye, etc.
They are really cool and usually part of a well balanced ecosystem, its a shame folks toss them on the bank or kill them...
Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Just for everyone's info....a mudpuppy is not poisonous, VERY slimy, but not poisonous. They also do not impact ANY fish population. They find food mainly by smell and eat worms, mollusks, small fish, and 'dads....they have gills and live on the rocky bottom of highly oxygenated areas.
Most are 8-12 inches long but can reach 16 inches and live 11 years in the wild.


----------



## Mr. A

Intimidator said:


> Just for everyone's info....a mudpuppy is not poisonous, VERY slimy, but not poisonous. They also do not impact ANY fish population. They find food mainly by smell and eat worms, mollusks, small fish, and 'dads....they have gills and live on the rocky bottom of highly oxygenated areas.
> Most are 8-12 inches long but can reach 16 inches and live 11 years in the wild.


Depending on the time of year they can also smell like sewage when out of the water. Also, if your catching fish and they turn off right before you catch one; move spots. The fish ain't coming back. Not sure why but I have heard it and when I caught my mudpuppy last year the catfish turned off from there on out!

Mr. A


----------



## Intimidator

Mr. A said:


> Depending on the time of year they can also smell like sewage when out of the water. Also, if your catching fish and they turn off right before you catch one; move spots. The fish ain't coming back. Not sure why but I have heard it and when I caught my mudpuppy last year the catfish turned off from there on out!
> 
> Mr. A


Heck, if they smell that bad I'd move on too....I sure don't like to eat when there's a stench in the air!
Did Santa bring you any nice fishing gear??


----------



## cjpolecat

Happy new year every one. May all of you mud puppies be big ones.
Think spring. 
Cjp

typed with lots of pain and consintration


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> Happy new year every one. May all of you mud puppies be big ones.
> Think spring.
> Cjp
> 
> typed with lots of pain and consintration


Hey Fritz...may 2014 bring you many blessings!
I'm definitely thinking Spring!


----------



## walleyejigger

happy new year to everyone on this fourm .


----------



## Curtis937

Happy new year all 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downtime8763

Have a Happy New Year to all and may it be a safe and prosperous one as well.


----------



## Curtis937

I'm ready for some good ice on cj and this weather this next week looks very promising might have to take a day off next weekend


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> I'm ready for some good ice on cj and this weather this next week looks very promising might have to take a day off next weekend
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


With the minus temps coming, you guys might have some solid ice finally...I'll be thinking about all of you while I'm sitting by a roaring fire, drinking a cold one, researching fishing stuff, playing fishing games, watching fishing shows, and being bored out of my mind!
HURRY UP SPRING!....What in heck happened to Global warming!


----------



## firecat

I've got an auger. Just try and give me a heads up.

Larry


----------



## fshman_165

I checked the ice yesterday in about 12 spots. Anywhere from just over an inch to 2.75. Most the ice is nice and clear. I went out and checked it (very early) again today and found most spots added about 1.5 inches from yesterday. Should be soon. There are actually a few spots I could have gotten onto but I just didn't have the time. I will be out checking the lake regularly. This weather pattern is similar to the 2011 season. The big cold snap is much colder this time. We had snow to contend with in 2011 but the main lake ice made it to 10 inches (in spots) that year. I am getting more optimistic by the day.


----------



## firecat

That might work sometime saturday morning I have a dinner to go to saturday evening. I need to try and thaw out a little bit before that. At least I don't think I have anything going on but we all know how fast that changes.

Larry


----------



## Salmonid

Ive got it penciled in... hope ice holds out for Sat, weather late in the week shows a warm up

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

You boys be careful...ALOT of melted snow and 40+ degree rain water is going in CJ right now...remember, I know all of you, and none of you guys are getting any lighter with age!!!
They sure missed the weather forecast for Spfld....heck, this is my kind of early season weather!


----------



## Salmonid

actually the rain is just what us ice guys ordered, now the top 1-2 inches of ice is now water, it will quickly freeze with air temps and ice under it, this is the fastest way to make ice, plus no snow to act as a blanket... 


And my 220 lb of rock hard muscular build is carried well....LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> actually the rain is just what us ice guys ordered, now the top 1-2 inches of ice is now water, it will quickly freeze with air temps and ice under it, this is the fastest way to make ice, plus no snow to act as a blanket...
> 
> 
> And my 220 lb of rock hard muscular build is carried well....LOL
> 
> Salmonid


Monsoon pouring now....if it flash freezes you can play hockey while waiting on the fish to bite!

I was trying to do some calculations....trying to figure out how thick the ice has to be to hold all of the guys coming for Saturday.....since not many of you have missed a recent meal, and you all "carry your bulk well"....I don't think we have enough winter left to make the ice safe enough for you guys!!!lol
XOXOXO


----------



## Tin Guppy

Brent some of us still carry our man card. LOL


----------



## Salmonid

12" to hold a car, that would be a good start, 


Yeah Brent, what are the odds youll get out of the comforts of a toasty house and join us? 20/1 maybe... 


And yes, sitting here in the house today I certainly didn't miss any meals and probably had an extra one as I sit here bored watching it pour. 

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Brent some of us still carry our man card. LOL



Well then, I need to tack on a few more pounds to my calculations....especially if a Man Card is based on weight!lol

Man Card has nothin' to do with me getting out on the ice....I figure the GOOD LORD, did a good enough job walking on water and I have no aspirations of trying to duplicate his feat, frozen or not....I figure as many times that I've been swimming while the water is warm, that I probably better not "try" my luck!lol


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> 12" to hold a car, that would be a good start,
> 
> 
> Yeah Brent, what are the odds youll get out of the comforts of a toasty house and join us? 20/1 maybe...
> 
> 
> And yes, sitting here in the house today I certainly didn't miss any meals and probably had an extra one as I sit here bored watching it pour.
> 
> Salmonid


Hey, I may come out for 15 minutes to talk.....I'll be on the docks for awhile and then head back to the fireplace when it gets nippley!


----------



## Intimidator

OK, might as well do some learnin'....

Pete said Ice was 1-2.5 inches and building....so it is a stable ice sheet.
Right now at almost 7:30 pm, all my snow is almost gone and it is still pouring.
The creeks are all full and will probably go over their banks.
I would guess we've had a couple inches of rain at least and a whole bunch of snow melt...all of it WARM. 
With all these conditions, CJ will rise considerably again.
WHAT HAPPENS TO PETE'S ORIGINAL ICE???


----------



## fshman_165

Ice was 2.5 inches all over the lake today....I did find a few 4 inch spots and I was able to fish on the ice for about 5 hours. SaugeyeMarc joined me and we put a beat down on the gills. I always suggest 4 inches of good, clear ice before going out. With no snow we could ADD as much as 5 to 6 inches of ice during this cold period. The rain will simply freeze. The ice moves with water fluctuations. It will simply crack on the very edges, then collapse slightly on the same edges as the water drops. The ice strength will stay good during the fluctuations.


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Ice was 2.5 inches all over the lake today....I did find a few 4 inch spots and I was able to fish on the ice for about 5 hours. SaugeyeMarc joined me and we put a beat down on the gills. I always suggest 4 inches of good, clear ice before going out. With no snow we could ADD as much as 5 to 6 inches of ice during this cold period. The rain will simply freeze. The ice moves with water fluctuations. It will simply crack on the very edges, then collapse slightly on the same edges as the water drops. The ice strength will stay good during the fluctuations.


Cool...didn't know that...Thanks!
Figured with all the pressure from underneath that it may break up....or thaw from the top and bottom....or freeze the top and the bottom thaws.
Never really liked ice....always been a beach kinda guy!


----------



## fisherFL

So if the lake freezes over with thick solid ice is their going to be a CJ brown hard water meet up? I'd love to join everyone , I have a few ice rods, an auger, and a box of the ice jigs i think there called pin mans. But I have absolutely no knowledge how to ice fish other than drill a hole and drop a bait and hope the fish are there....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

fisherFL said:


> So if the lake freezes over with thick solid ice is their going to be a CJ brown hard water meet up? I'd love to join everyone , I have a few ice rods, an auger, and a box of the ice jigs i think there called pin mans. But I have absolutely no knowledge how to ice fish other than drill a hole and drop a bait and hope the fish are there....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You definitely need to hook up with this crew....that way you can learn the right way!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Drove out with Steve to CJ, stopped at the Main Boat Ramp. managed to punch thru the ice along a ramp, was about 2" thick for now...imagine bt Wed morning it will be 4"+ thick...


Alright...you can have a day or two of ice....then the warm up begins!


----------



## cyberfox2200

You guys are way to funny. Im with brent i will stay in during this cold spell. The ice is yours


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> You guys are way to funny. Im with brent i will stay in during this cold spell. The ice is yours


Nice Fire, cold drink, plenty of Keitechs and dye, and New Braid to spool and trial. 
I think I've got the Hi-Vis colors covered this year!
Still waiting on my Hi-Vis Hot Orange and Pink.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Nice Fire, cold drink, plenty of Keitechs and dye, and New Braid to spool and trial.
> 
> Are you looking to replace your Samurai? You didn't get taken in by the marking people putting "Pro Approved" on the packaging did you?


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Intimidator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Fire, cold drink, plenty of Keitechs and dye, and New Braid to spool and trial.
> 
> Are you looking to replace your Samurai? You didn't get taken in by the marking people putting "Pro Approved" on the packaging did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Have always believed in not just going with the "status quo"...I always trial the New stuff just to see if anyone has come close to the Samurai yet!
> It's hard to believe the Samurai has been out this long and IMHO is still "King of the hill"...I'm hearing rumors that Daiwa will have a new version coming out soon!
> Also bought some more Nanofil, for when I really have to "reach out" to get to deep areas!
> Been doing alot of color research....as soon as I get back to work (School has been closed) I will post some findings.
> 
> And Lowell....not a chance, tried to sit out there with Guppy on the dock in 40 degree weather and was froze....I'm not INSULATED enough, and I just can't be in one place unless I'm catching fish after fish...gotta be movin'!
Click to expand...


----------



## fshman_165

Ice at the MBR out to the pole attractors was a solid 4 inches. The other main lake spot I checked was 5 inches. The ice is clear and hard...great ice. I got back out and fished from 3 to 6 pm. SaugeyeMarc went out with me. We caught some really nice fish. The ice we fished tonight was between 5 and 6 inches (somewhere in the marina). It was popping and cracking and booming, so I think it will add 2 more inches by tomorrow afternoon. I did find a couple of weak spots under some snow, so...please be careful and do not try the main lake without a buddy (preferably an experienced cj icer) and safety equipment. I will be out a couple of times tomorrow checking and fishing.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Nice colors Brent. Now share the white keitechs. Still hard to find. Lol


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Nice colors Brent. Now share the white keitechs. Still hard to find. Lol


I have 20+ packs of various sizes and kinds for this upcoming year...JUST IN CASE!
www.landbigfish.com has plenty of white!

www.pttackle.com
www.tacklesmith.com
www.tacklewarehouse.com

All have stock!


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> I have 20+ packs of various sizes and kinds for this upcoming year...JUST IN CASE!
> www.landbigfish.com has plenty of white!
> 
> www.pttackle.com
> www.tacklesmith.com
> www.tacklewarehouse.com
> 
> All have stock!


If you could only pick six packs of the 3 types of keitechs, what ones would you pick and what color? I've got some Christmas money left and I only have 1 pack of keitechs left so I figured nows a good time to buy them!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

fisherFL said:


> If you could only pick six packs of the 3 types of keitechs, what ones would you pick and what color? I've got some Christmas money left and I only have 1 pack of keitechs left so I figured nows a good time to buy them!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Last year Sight Flash and Bluegill Flash 3" Shiners and 2.8" Fats were Hot....Silver Shad 3" swing impacts always seem to do well! Or you can buy a black or a couple extra white and dye them


----------



## fshman_165

Ice checked in places today was anywhere around 7 or 8 inches. Main lake check tomorrow(maybe out to old Buoy line). I will post what I find..should be around 6 inches. Oh by the way..fished 2 times today. Early and late...the big crappie were hungry this morning till 9 am..then the bluegills moved in and I caught them for about an hour. Tonight, Marc and I went out and found them and they were not as active. Marc then switched to walleye sized jigging raps and they liked them . Green Pea showed up and fished with us this evening. Nice fella. Hope he doesn't pick up any of our bad habits.


----------



## firecat

I probably can't do either of the days this weekend afterall.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Thanks brent


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Ice checked in places today was anywhere around 7 or 8 inches. Main lake check tomorrow(maybe out to old Buoy line). I will post what I find..should be around 6 inches. Oh by the way..fished 2 times today. Early and late...the big crappie were hungry this morning till 9 am..then the bluegills moved in and I caught them for about an hour. Tonight, Marc and I went out and found them and they were not as active. Marc then switched to walleye sized jigging raps and they liked them . Green Pea showed up and fished with us this evening. Nice fella. Hope he doesn't pick up any of our bad habits.


Hey Pete....2 things I'm curious about...is the Gator Coloration alittle darker now with ice or lighter? And since they are colder water fish is the bite/fight still pretty substantial, or is it light and soft?


----------



## fshman_165

Ice on main lake goes anywhere from 6 inches up to 9 inches. Fishing was good this morning..Crappies were hitting jigging raps...hard taps. To answer your questions. Most walleye come out paler and turn dark after they are on the ice. Most walleye strikes are hard taps..similar to pitching a jig and minnow in the spring. We do get ones that crush the lure and sometimes we get the light "mouthing" strikes. Most are hard taps. They fight well...the same as in April or May. I have yet to have one come in like a wet t shirt. Now..in contrast..Saugeyes at indian lake..they try to take the pole out of your hand and will pull a lot of drag...they have no idea its cold...and I dont think they care


----------



## Intimidator

Went out today after work to see "The Ice Boys".....met Charlie and talked to him, then we walked out on the docks to talk to Pete, Jeff, and Mark....waited for Guppy and talked to him, then headed back to warmth. They were all having fun!

Hey Lowell, Salmonid has a picture for your ice fishing safety video!....it's bad!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Uh, I never posted an ice fishing safety video...(did I ?)


No, but you need too after this....come on Mark!


----------



## Salmonid

Sorry guys been without internet since last Sunday. Latest info from Frontier is maybe fixed by next week late. Really annoying as my phone service is scetchy at best and the oh hub app is horrible. Im working today and avail tomorrow just need s time and place 
Ill post gory pic once i have home service

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Sorry guys been without internet since last Sunday. Latest info from Frontier is maybe fixed by next week late. Really annoying as my phone service is scetchy at best and the oh hub app is horrible. Im working today and avail tomorrow just need s time and place
> Ill post gory pic once i have home service
> 
> Salmonid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Mark
You tell the story and I will post the pic with the proper warnings!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out this morning for a couple hours of City Limits fishing...actually caught my first fish of 2014....3 smallies from 14" to just short of 16" bit on the high vis chartreuse and white....now I'm good for awhile longer!


----------



## Doctor

Stopped out today about 1pm took this picture they said the ice was 6 inches thick, sorry just can't bring myself to go out on that stuff even if it is 10 inches thick I like to move around too much, but I know these guys enjoy it, saw about 8 people on the ice today it won't be long and I'll be able to launch the boat again on CJ..............Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Looks like me and curtis937 be hitting the marina around 8:30. Hope to see some of the gang

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Looks like me and curtis937 be hitting the marina around 8:30. Hope to see some of the gang
> 
> Salmonid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


On Sunday? If so I'll stop out!


----------



## Salmonid

Yes. SUNday morning
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Yes. SUNday morning
> Salmonid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Mark here is the pic...tell the story!
This is a VERY GRAPHIC picture of a auger cut to an arm...the person Thankfully is fine...very large open wound...but if someone else learns from it, then at least some good came from it. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherFL

Is a little more company welcome? I've got a few ice rods and baits but need to learn a lot more about ice fishing!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> You`re welcome to join us far as I know, sir !


Bring another pair of cleats JIC!


----------



## fisherFL

It was nice meeting everyone today, now I can put faces to some of the names on here. Thanks to Salmonid for teaching me some ice fishing tactics and showing me how to use a marcum, only problem is now I want one of those things! also thanks to the guys In
The shanty on the right of us for letting me use there marcum for a little while, I didn't catch there names but I do appreciate it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Pic 1 and 2....Peaceful serenity, heaven on earth, total relaxation!

Pic 3....a half inch of TOTAL FRUSTRATION!


Went out early to see the Ice guys and meet up with fisherFL....showed him around talk ed to Lowell, Mark, and Curtis for a few, then had to go warm up! 
Headed back out at 3 to meet up with Rusty but stopped by the Gator Den....of course the chewed swimmer is the best I could manage....all I can say was it was a nice hit and tug!
Went over and talked with Gup and Pete and actually climbed out on the ice to chat...
I need HEAT!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid

Me and Curt probly had a dozen short crappies and 2 keepers both over 11" and about 30 gills


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Yea it was a good day yesterday out on the ice. Good luck to the new ice fisherman and be safe out there. Also it was nice chatting with JW for a bit. Thanks for letting us fish by you....


----------



## fisherFL

Do you ice guys think the ice will be safe still this weekend in that same area? I understand the addiction to ice fishing now and would love to get out one more time. I've got an idea for a bait that might help me catch a few fish without the help of those awesome marcum units.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> Having trouble sleeping, with visions of walleyes, barn door crappies and fat jumbo perch flopping upon the ice...


Try sleeping on your left side.. Works for me,
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> cj polecat, HA ! HA! HA! I got 7...fisher FL, marginal at best would be my guess UNLESS we actually get good COLD nights again. REGARDLESS, make or buy those `cat`s claws", ENSURE they float and WEAR them upon your personage; also tying off with a 50 rope to shore or dock is literally LIFE INSURANCE you hopefully will never need, same also DO NOT ice fish alone...have spare clothes in your vehicle and a foil survival blanket can keep you alive in an extremis situation for $10...


And don't grab the business end of a auger!


----------



## BlueBoat98

I don't think I would get my hopes up about being on the hard water this weekend. I went by the marina and boat ramp today and it's not looking too good. Two guys were fishing off the docks in the marina and NO ONE ventured out there. I'm no expert but it looked pretty slushy and thin with open water further out in spots. With temps in the upper 20s and 30s this week it's not going to get any better. If Pete or Lowell have a different opinion I will defer to their experience and expertise but I'm still not walking out there.

Personally, I'm sick of this crap and ready to uncover the boat but there's too much ice for that! Maybe an icebreaker attachment would be a good add on.

See you out there in a couple of months!

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> I don't think I would get my hopes up about being on the hard water this weekend. I went by the marina and boat ramp today and it's not looking too good. Two guys were fishing off the docks in the marina and NO ONE ventured out there. I'm no expert but it looked pretty slushy and thin with open water further out in spots. With temps in the upper 20s and 30s this week it's not going to get any better. If Pete or Lowell have a different opinion I will defer to their experience and expertise but I'm still not walking out there.
> 
> Personally, I'm sick of this crap and ready to uncover the boat but there's too much ice for that! Maybe an icebreaker attachment would be a good add on.
> 
> See you out there in a couple of months!
> 
> MC


I know....I saw open water and my heart fluttered and happiness filled my being!
Here's hoping for actual Global Warming and a February Spring!!!....think I'm asking for too much!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Oh YEAH ? PFFFFT! and a thumb to my nose ! You both can spare us a month !



Hey, you guys have already cleaned out the Marina and are only catching dinks again...I thought you'd all be ready to get to the BIG BOYS, instead of just playing around with aquarium fish....Heck, I have fish in my 125 gallon that are bigger than some of the ones I saw caught this weekend! lol
Heck, just come over to my house with your small poles....at least you'd be warm!Hee Hee


----------



## fshman_165

Looking at the temps...the lake will add some ice for the first few days....we have a couple of nights with low teens...will add a little more but I am betting it will be game on around the 22-23rd (as long as there is no snow on the ice).. I am taking the 24th off to ice fish


----------



## fisherFL

Lowell H Turner said:


> WANT to go "visit" the old barn foundation and see who`s home...and btw, I have at least 6pd test on BOTH of my `toy poles"...and worse come to worse YES I will straight reach right into that mouth full of fangs, GRAB that `gator` by her jaw and just SNATCH that fish from that hole ! COME to DADA...


Lowell are those the same poles you use for crappie and bluegill to? I have 6lb on the 3 ice rods I have, always thought that was small enough for panfish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor

Forgot to post this picture from Sunday fishing must have been good


----------



## cjpolecat

I read somewhere down the line, a discussion about dropping Christmas trees vs solid non degradable stuff. I agree with the gentleman who said never dump anything that is going to decompose. I think we should stick to cedar and osage orange brush piles, at least they will last 3 times longer than Christmas trees. Keep in mind we originally started this to protect the fingerlings, not hot fishing holes. Whomever is taking charge to do this event, please post when we have actual permission to start gathering brush or trees and I will start collecting. Please, nobody start dumping in the Maintanse Area until we have positive permission. This is my personal feelings and I'm sticking to them unless you are bigger than me.
Cjp

This mesgaage composed buy a cat on a keeboard.


----------



## fshman_165

Found the ice has firmed back up....found an area with 3.5 inches and most other areas were about 2 to 2.75 inches. May be able to get onto the lake by Saturday. On the fishing note..I found the big crappies this morning and they were hitting nicely. They never left the marina, just moved and are feeding in a different area. I will probably be out again each morning, watching the lake and checking the ice...and of course fishing a bit


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> I read somewhere down the line, a discussion about dropping Christmas trees vs solid non degradable stuff. I agree with the gentleman who said never dump anything that is going to decompose. I think we should stick to cedar and osage orange brush piles, at least they will last 3 times longer than Christmas trees. Keep in mind we originally started this to protect the fingerlings, not hot fishing holes. Whomever is taking charge to do this event, please post when we have actual permission to start gathering brush or trees and I will start collecting. Please, nobody start dumping in the Maintanse Area until we have positive permission. This is my personal feelings and I'm sticking to them unless you are bigger than me.
> Cjp
> 
> This mesgaage composed buy a cat on a keeboard.


You/We have permission to store bio-long lasting-degradable stuff or non degradation stuff in the maintenance lane for this upcoming 2014 cover drop! We just have to stop at the office and tell them. 
We need to wait til the restaurant opens to have the Meet and Greet....and that way Lowell can buy burgers for every one!


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> found the ice has firmed back up....found an area with 3.5 inches and most other areas were about 2 to 2.75 inches. May be able to get onto the lake by saturday. On the fishing note..i found the big crappies this morning and they were hitting nicely. They never left the marina, just moved and are feeding in a different area. I will probably be out again each morning, watching the lake and checking the ice...and of course fishing a bit


I'm calling for Sunshine, Heat, and Warm Rain!


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Found the ice has firmed back up....found an area with 3.5 inches and most other areas were about 2 to 2.75 inches. May be able to get onto the lake by Saturday. On the fishing note..I found the big crappies this morning and they were hitting nicely. They never left the marina, just moved and are feeding in a different area. I will probably be out again each morning, watching the lake and checking the ice...and of course fishing a bit


Hey, you gonna help us drop cover this year??


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Already have 50-60 "C" trees in the lane; will need to get blocks to them...I`ll assemble them. BTW, the blue spruces should last between 4-5 yrs. And YES, will definitely use ALL the osage and cedar we can get our hands up on...The MORE that goes in it`s ALL still cover...


Dang....you go boy!
What's the deal with the restaurant?? Gotta find out so we can have a meeting there!

On a much sadder note.....it's suppose to be around 0 next week!....ENJOY, "BOYS OF THE ICE"!


----------



## Doctor

Soft water will not come soon enough, should be a decent Shad kill this year which should be interesting................Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Soft water will not come soon enough, should be a decent Shad kill this year which should be interesting................Doc


We'll get to see if our work has paid off!.....I hope it doesn't come to that yet...was hoping for a couple more years to fatten up everything!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Apparently it will open May 1st...good on that. As far as the ice, give us our month.


We need to meet and get things rolling before then....I'd like the same time line...weather has been perfect.


----------



## fisherFL

Any updates on ice thickness? Is anybody gonna give it a shot this weekend?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left

fisherFL said:


> Any updates on ice thickness? Is anybody gonna give it a shot this weekend?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


hey fisherfl...if ya do go ,let me know, you can borrow my ice auger if you need it


----------



## fisherFL

9Left said:


> hey fisherfl...if ya do go ,let me know, you can borrow my ice auger if you need it


Thanks, I'll let ya know if I go but I'm gonna do some looking around because I know my dad and I have the auger around somewhere...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fshman_165

The ice in the Marina varies greatly in thickness. It is better further out from the docks but it is mending right now. With the temps they are forecasting, in the next 2 weeks, we will have plenty of ice. My suggestion is to stay on the docks until at least late next week. I will be out testing ice Wednesday around the lake. The ice is NOT safe right now. Fishing note: Nice crappies were active today in the Marina. They would hit just about anything dropped down to them.


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> The ice in the Marina varies greatly in thickness. It is better further out from the docks but it is mending right now. With the temps they are forecasting, in the next 2 weeks, we will have plenty of ice. My suggestion is to stay on the docks until at least late next week. I will be out testing ice Wednesday around the lake. The ice is NOT safe right now. Fishing note: Nice crappies were active today in the Marina. They would hit just about anything dropped down to them.


Thanks Pete, for the VERY HELPFUL info....Stay Safe....but GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Soft water will not come soon enough, should be a decent Shad kill this year which should be interesting................Doc


It won't be long now...Robins are out!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## scooterJ

too cold and ice fishing NOOOOOOOOO WAY


----------



## Intimidator

scooterJ said:


> too cold and ice fishing NOOOOOOOOO WAY


Here's a few more...hopefully they know something!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shaggy

Canadian Geese are flying north too. The last bunch I saw the lead bird had a sign around it's neck that read, "Springfield or Bust".


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Canadian Geese are flying north too. The last bunch I saw the lead bird had a sign around it's neck that read, "Springfield or Bust".


Omygosh....just what CJ needs....MORE FERTILIZER!lol
Still makin' colors??


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Omygosh....just what CJ needs....MORE FERTILIZER!lol
> Still makin' colors??


Nothing new to report. I started to experiment with some Yamamoto baits but they don't like this dye. The appendages melt right off, black comes out a dull, dark blue and the silver flake doesn't come through like the Keitechs. I did dye some Keitech Sight Flash chartreuse. Man if the fish can't see that we're in big trouble.


----------



## fisherFL

I'd love to go, just need to get some more gear to prepare my self


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Lowell H Turner said:


> I have a hand held GPS. I do not have an auger and a 50` rope. Have you bought or made a FLOATING pair of "cat`s claws` yet ?


I have an auger and I don't know how to make the claws. Is it basically pieces of wood that fit in your hand with nails in them for grip on the ice?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Nothing new to report. I started to experiment with some Yamamoto baits but they don't like this dye. The appendages melt right off, black comes out a dull, dark blue and the silver flake doesn't come through like the Keitechs. I did dye some Keitech Sight Flash chartreuse. Man if the fish can't see that we're in big trouble.


That's the difference between cheap mass marketed plastic and good ol' Keitech plastic...been tellin' ya'll there's a difference!
That chartreuse is SWEET....I used to throw Chartreuse alot but I've never seen a Chartreuse like that...must be the Sight Flash that really makes it glow.


----------



## fished-out

Don't forget to cover the ground nail points with a cork. Otherwise--

"You'll put your eye out..."


----------



## fisherFL

caught this guy in the outflow creek today, I was going for those toothy critters but hey it's better than a skunk!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

fisherFL said:


> View attachment 89579
> caught this guy in the outflow creek today, I was going for those toothy critters but hey it's better than a skunk!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How'd your father do?


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> How'd your father do?


He snagged a big carp, I thought he had a huge walleye for a little bit because all I saw was that gold flash 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman43078

Was out killing time and made down to lake yesterday. A handful of people giving it a try with 4 on the docks and three out between pumps and inlet to marina. I had my 4 yr old with me and was trying to explain ice fishing. I think he said it best, "My bottom will get cold sitting on the ice."

I did see one little dink caught off the dock in about 30 minutes. Looking forward to that first big melt and warmer temps. Wish I had an outboard rather than a inboard so I could take a chance sooner.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> Was out killing time and made down to lake yesterday. A handful of people giving it a try with 4 on the docks and three out between pumps and inlet to marina. I had my 4 yr old with me and was trying to explain ice fishing. I think he said it best, "My bottom will get cold sitting on the ice."
> 
> I did see one little dink caught off the dock in about 30 minutes. Looking forward to that first big melt and warmer temps. Wish I had an outboard rather than a inboard so I could take a chance sooner.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Agree with your boy....brrrrr!

Once the ice is off and the water hits 40, the Gators will be along the shore feeding on shad that are trying to get warm on the rocks...you don't need a boat!


----------



## Fishman43078

Where do you get your kietech's?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> Where do you get your kietech's?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Wait about a week and you can get them from www.keitechusa.com
Mike had a couple glitches with the payment screen!
It's a really nice site, covers everything they have, shows how to rig them, and all about them!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Cabin fever is runnin` rampant the last 3 or 4 hours abouts `round here...Sunday Main Boat Ramp, pre dawnish perhaps...under the red light lies #11C, a fully mature set 6 yrs old and largely bare BUT the last time cj polecat and myself "poked around" after yesteryear`s cedar placement espied upon his sonar screen that 4 of the deepest 1s were still in the vertical position. Saw perhaps 10 of the original 12 in from 8 to 16 fow (summer pool) with a further steep drop into 19 to 21-22` and gradually further into 25ish fow. Oh, but to tie on a "glo" jig with a fresh lively smallish finned snack and see whom comes by for breakfast by dawn`s early light...anyone ? What`s the worst that could happen ? After these temperatures, it`ll be holes that keep freezing up...HAVE previously had "good" success in the afore mentioned spot...


After that rant, there's no doubt in my mind you need to get out....and I will be no where close!


----------



## fshman_165

Took a 2 hour lunch and checked the ice in a few areas around the lake. The recent snow was pushed by the wind into the marina and along the Southeast/East side of the lake. There are now more drifts against the docks. This has not allowed the ice to thicken more than another half inch anywhere drifts are found. The ice out on the main lake varies from 2.5 inches to above 7 inches. The main lake had large open areas towards the campgrounds on Monday. They are now frozen, but cant be more than 2 inches thick. I am going to go back into the marina and shovel some areas around the docks to allow safer access to the marina bays (it will let them freeze up nicely). My suggestion is to be REALLY careful if you are going to go out in the next 2 days (tie off etc.) I found spots near the marina arms that had 7 inches of ice with 2 inches of white ice RIGHT next to them. I actually found 2 good paths onto the main lake and will be keeping those a secret for now I will go out and test some more spots tomorrow and post my findings.


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> After that rant, there's no doubt in my mind you need to get out....and I will be no where close!


Here's what I've been doing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Here's what I've been doing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I just ordered some chartreuse dye, do you just literally dip the keitechs by hand straight into the jar?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

fisherFL said:


> I just ordered some chartreuse dye, do you just literally dip the keitechs by hand straight into the jar?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have some plastic small tweezers or tongs...I don't need my fingers fluorescent for work!
Yep, just dip in the jar for about 10 seconds...don't drop them in or they'll melt...10 seconds for a nice color....don't use metal either, it'll react and melt them!


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> I have some plastic small tweezers or tongs...I don't need my fingers fluorescent for work!
> Yep, just dip in the jar for about 10 seconds...don't drop them in or they'll melt...10 seconds for a nice color....don't use metal either, it'll react and melt them!


I hoping for alot of clouds this year!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleyejigger

im getting so sick of this cold weather that im starting to look at ice fishing gear


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> im getting so sick of this cold weather that im starting to look at ice fishing gear


Dang...that is getting bad...next you'll start kitty fishing also!
I heard them say last night that we still had 2 months of Winter...my heart skipped a couple beats!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Geeez im blind Brent. Safety colored keitechs. Lol well at least your warm. Im sick of winter. Happy for shad kill though should make fishing very good this summer


----------



## Stampede

I'm starting to think the same thing,take up ice fishing .


----------



## Intimidator

Stampede said:


> I'm starting to think the same thing,take up ice fishing .


I'm using the time to get ready for Spring! 
I'm going to have enough dyed Keitech's and regulars to last a couple years, My jigs are all new and sharpened, all my line has been changed, reels cleaned and lubed, poles are all marked like a ruler to measure fish sizes...I guess I'll just keep making swimmers and doing research until the ice is off!


----------



## fshman_165

The lake is adding ice like crazy..2 inches and more in some spots just last night. The areas that have snow drifts are adding ice slowly..so stay away from those areas. I hate to break this to the 100% soft water brigade....but CJ could end up with over 15inches of ice. Its supposed to be even colder next week. The next 10 days can add 10 more inches and I found spots that had almost 9 today...that means ice until March. So if you want to get out and catch some fish..and you have never Ice fished before...this may be the year to learn..or you can wait until mid March or early April for soft water In the past I remember having to go get my new fishing license and then going back out onto the ice...in those years we had really good walleye runs when the ice broke with the runs lasting into mid April..lets hope she keeps building...better keep tidying up your tackleboxes and whatever other domestic duties you softwater guys have to do


----------



## fshman_165

All joking aside...if anyone is interested in learning to ice fish or get out on the lake..PM me...we use heated shanties (with carpeted floors) and electronics...such as Marcums and aquaview cameras (which work great in the clear water). Pm me if you are interested..be quick though..there is limited seating availabilty


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> The lake is adding ice like crazy..2 inches and more in some spots just last night. The areas that have snow drifts are adding ice slowly..so stay away from those areas. I hate to break this to the 100% soft water brigade....but CJ could end up with over 15inches of ice. Its supposed to be even colder next week. The next 10 days can add 10 more inches and I found spots that had almost 9 today...that means ice until March. So if you want to get out and catch some fish..and you have never Ice fished before...this may be the year to learn..or you can wait until mid March or early April for soft water In the past I remember having to go get my new fishing license and then going back out onto the ice...in those years we had really good walleye runs when the ice broke with the runs lasting into mid April..lets hope she keeps building...better keep tidying up your tackleboxes and whatever other domestic duties you softwater guys have to do


A few 60 degree days and alot of rain and we'll have soft water again....that could be May though, the way things are going!
The thought of going out and trying ice fishing nearly crept into my head...then a new shipment of Keitech's arrived and saved the day! Now I can stay warm and busy for awhile longer.....! Man, the crap is brutal to me!

Now you're getting a good taste of the ice again, you'll be able to tell where we need more cover and where it will do the best.


----------



## fshman_165

Lowell H Turner said:


> fshman 165, have you ever tried the old barn foundation thru the ice ? Would LOVE to hit it again...


Yes. I go there anytime the ice allows. It was checked this year on the first round of ice and didnt have very many fish holding there. It gets better as the ice season get older. In 2010/2011 we had some crazy huge catches in both numbers and size from that spot in February. It has always been a good spot through the ice. Most people dont check the whole area...there is one heck of a walleye area pretty close to it that produces on ice just about anytime you can get out there.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> fshman 165, have you ever tried the old barn foundation thru the ice ? Would LOVE to hit it again...


Didn't we put hedge apple there? Or was it Cedar, on all 4 sides???


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> 4 yrs ago there were 12 cedar "BB"s dropped outside as close to the middle of the long walls (E and W sides) as possible. I do not have any further knowledge of any other drops there...wanted to drop INSIDE it`s corners with hedge apple but Debra said "No" and wouldn`t `budge`...you may have to `SWEET talk` her...(evil laughter sound effect here)


Done! That's an easy area to modify and draw in fish from all areas, we definitely need to load it up with permanent stuff...it's also easy for people to check and report how it's doing!


----------



## cjpolecat

Intimidator said:


> Didn't we put hedge apple there? Or was it Cedar, on all 4 sides???


Lowell and I dropped Cedar on either end...(East& West) That was before we started using Hedge Apple. Can't remember who marked it for us... THINK SPRING.


----------



## fshman_165

Got SaugeyeMarc to come on out onto the lake this morning. We went out onto the main lake and fished an area where the ice was anywhere from 9 to 12 inches. Water depth was 24 to 29 feet and it sure does feel nice to catch those hard hitting deep fish. Started out slow and got better near noon. I am in getting some lunch and prepping to go out again. In this weather its very important that you plan and take all the correct gear. Its was brutal with the wind going in and out but the shanty and heater made it quite comfortable. You wont catch me sitting on a bucket in this type of wind/weather..so if you go out...be careful...We stayed away from certain areas I have been watching all week...some were open on Tuesday...by next week you should be able to go anywhere. They are forecasting -20 next week.


----------



## cjpolecat

Has anyone heard anything about Global Warming lately ? Sure could use some now. 
CJP

Rumor has it, the best fishing now is Meijers. Just a rumor.....


This message typed by a cat on a keeboard


----------



## fshman_165

wooleyes...most were between 14 and 17 inches and they didn't fool around when they hit the jigging shads...crappies ran between 11 and 12 inches. I went back this evening and couldnt find the eyes so I went to a spot that was full of big gills and crappies. On the way back in I stopped in the Marina and the big crappies are in there roaming around.....


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Global Warming lately ? Sure could use some now.
> CJP
> 
> Rumor has it, the best fishing now is Meijers. Just a rumor.....
> 
> 
> This message typed by a cat on a keeboard


Dude....I'm seriously laughing my butt off at the last sentence!
Thanks for the laugh........


----------



## cyberfox2200

Lol gortens battered fish in the oven for me plus i got some crappie i found at the bottom of freezer u forgot about.


----------



## Intimidator

I've had several people who have asked about traveling lighter while fishing and wanted to know how I measure fish....now keep in mind that I don't own 300 dollar poles...I paint measured lines on my rods from the handle...9.5 for crappie, 15.5 for Walleye, 17.5, 20, and 31 for that elusive Gator. This saves time, limits what you carry, and is very accurate. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherFL

1 crappie caught today an it was caught by my dad, is it spring yet? Lots of guys over by the MBR and not many in the marina at all


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

fisherFL said:


> 1 crappie caught today an it was caught by my dad, is it spring yet? Lots of guys over by the MBR and not many in the marina at all
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How could your Father stand the ride home with Pepe Le Pew in the truck??? lol


----------



## Salmonid

Me, my buddy Scott and [email protected] and his buddy Ricky fished our from the ramp today, started at the 2nd piles since some guys were already at first ones, we got 3-4 sunfish and 1 short crappie there between the 4 of us so we headed straight out into deeper water, in the next 2 places we set up, we managed a fair number of fish, 1 small white bass, 1 small perch, 2 small channels cats, about a dozen short crappies and managed 8 keepers with 4 of them between 10-12" so enough action to keep us all happy since we were out in open water, ice was 6" at pilings and about 8-9" on the main lake. Fish caught on a variety of things, Ice jigs with both spikes and waxies, sweedish pimples, forage minnows, jigging raps and probably some other stuff. Couldn't find any consistencies to the bite, early on you had to really work them to bite then later after noon, if you jiggled it too much they swam away, we did mark many fish that were interested but wouldn't commit, frustrating....

Overall a decent day with good friends and decent temps, the wind picked up later in the morning but in the shanty wasn't bad. 

I hope others did ok out on the ice today

Salmonid


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> How could your Father stand the ride home with Pepe Le Pew in the truck??? lol


Well I figure he probably couldn't smell it with all the layers of clothes I had on haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left

Headed out to the marina today about 1pm, stayed till 5pm...ice throughout the marina was a consistent 10"..a real PIA with a hand auger! I caught abround 15-20 gills(dinks) and a couple crappie, no keepers....green/yellow ice jig with spikes, 2-4 foot off bottom(water was around 12 foot I think, I don't own any electronics..


----------



## Intimidator

Walleye Research for you Cabin Fever dudes!

Studies and research done on the Gator, show that it takes over 8 hrs of hard fishing to catch 1 Gator....they have also determined that an angler who studies the body of water and the species, cuts that 8 hrs down by MORE than half!
Oh, and that one 17" Gator you catch, is considered a serving (filets), and that 1 serving contains only .5% of you RDA of fat. They are very lean and oil free!

Walleye travel extensively within their water body, in Erie they can travel 50 miles in a night. Normally once they find the water conditions or food they are looking for they will hold. They are "long distance" swimmers, due to their Ctenoid scales which have "teeth" at the rear edges that reduce water drag during swimming and gives them extra traction in the water when turning. Few prey species can outdistance or out swim them.

It is believed that Walleye differ from most fish with their lateral line, because they use it for long distance "hearing" and then when they get close, smell and eyesight (which we all know about) are used.
Walleye have thousands of taste buds in their lips, and wickedly sharp canine teeth which are slanted back, to catch, hold, cut and tear their prey.
The dorsal fins are sharp, and the boney outside of the gill plate, along with the teeth, if you are poked, cut, or bitten, you have a chance of getting an infection, from these slime and bacteria covered hazards.

A Gator is said to have a soft mouth....this is false, in fact the membrane around the Walleye's mouth is hard and brittle, because it is so hard and brittle, hooks and lures will easily BREAK/Tear out of its mouth.

MOST of the time when not feeding, Walleye are structure oriented&#8230;They are MAINLY structure oriented to stay out of bright light, they love the shade and shadows, and use full darkness to feed. 
You will find them tight to the bottom around a single rock, lying in holes between rocks and cuts, transitional zones from rock to sand, humps, creek beds, rock to weeds, drop-offs, a weed clump, wood, current breaks, or favorite vegetation such as coontail or FAVORED cabbage weed&#8230;.and when they are not feeding, all of this and other factors such as shade, temperature, and oxygen come into play&#8230;.Gators need higher oxygen content (OVER 3 PPM) and prefer temps up to 73 degrees, and plenty of shade.

Pressure has been reported from studies to effect Gators more than other fish in both rivers and deep lakes. If pressure goes really low, then will completely stop feeding&#8230;but once the pressure starts rising, they will aggressively feed&#8230;.remember, they feed best when pressure is on the rise.

Spawns are triggered in the spring when water temps hit NORMALLY between 40-43 degrees&#8230;.IF proper spawning sites and conditions are found, eggs will hatch in 26 days if the water is 40 degrees, 21 days between 50-55 degrees, and they will hatch in 7 days at 57 degrees.
Once hatched the fry must reach a food source within 3-5 days or they die. Because their PAIRED fins are not developed the fry can only swim up and down and must rely on the current to carry them into areas with zooplankton....they also are easy pickin's for perch, but as the Gator grows, they must somehow remember how they were treated by the perch, and they relish returning the favor! 
SOME Gators will live on INSECTS their whole life, normally Gators switch to a fish diet by the time they enter their 2nd summer. A large female can lay 600,000 eggs over 1 night&#8230;.Gators can live for 20 years in the FAR NORTHERN part of their range, but they also grow very slow.

If they have a constant food source they are not cannibalistic, but if food is low, survival of the fittest soon happens.

LURES
Typical Lure selection should be realistic&#8230;you should make your presentation of the bait appear to be part of the normal food chain, the best lures will have vibration and should be thinner and longer, with a thin contour at the head of the lure&#8230;Walleye will go after prey that they can easily get into their mouth and swallow easily&#8230;normally they will not bother with a big and chunky bait. Gators see the red, orange, yellow, spectrum best&#8230;.the blue end of the spectrum looks dark grey or black for them&#8230;.but remember the water you fish in and what it does to colors&#8230;.best bests look to be, hot pink, glo-orange, white, chartreuse, firetiger, and natural colors in good water&#8230;.also, you can make flash, part of your vibration. They also love SALT.

SPRING
Walleye are in the rivers or right close to shore, GORGING and finding spawning beds/areas&#8230;95% of all Walleyes will be in water 5 feet deep and from 3 to 10 feet from shore&#8230;Walleye are very aggressive this time of year and will defend their spawning grounds&#8230;use bright colors to aggravate them into biting if they aren&#8217;t feeding. In the DAY TIME in early Spring you are more likely to catch the smaller males which stay at the spawning beds/areas&#8230;the larger females will go to deeper water that is close by (10-15 fow).

After the spawn, females will &#8220;Heal&#8221; for a time, up to 2 weeks, THEN THEY WILL GORGE AGAIN!

SUMMER
Gators will go deeper, hang at the mouth of rivers, or lay off rocky points&#8230;they will find Islands with patchy gravel, rocky drop-offs, or Weeds, TO HIDE FROM THE SUN&#8230;natural colors come into play when water conditions and light are right. As it heats during the morning, most will move out and stay suspended deep unless they find shallow shade with wave action that will oxygenate the water by bouncing off rocks, or weeds, etc.
Suspended fish will feed on suspended shad schools if possible, but most wait to feed SHALLOW AFTER DARKNESS. 
IF YOUR LURE MISSES THE GATOR&#8217;S LOCATION by as little as 5 feet&#8230;THEY WILL NOT MOVE TO BITE IT!....if it is not an easy meal, they will not waste the energy to chase it!

FALL Gator fishing can be frustrating&#8230;.when the water cools and the weeds die, oxygen is depleted&#8230;as vegetation dies it also uses up oxygen and gives off methane-sulfate which is poisonous to fish in large quantities, but in most lakes it just really annoys Gators and drives them away&#8230;.they are looking for SHADE with fresh, oxygenated, unstinking water, OR WILL SUSPEND IN DEEP OPEN WATER!
The best fishing times are still during darkness or overcast days.


----------



## Shaggy

Sounds like the Keitechs fill the bill once again.


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Walleye Research for you Cabin Fever dudes!
> 
> Studies and research done on the Gator, show that it takes over 8 hrs of hard fishing to catch 1 Gator....they have also determined that an angler who studies the body of water and the species, cuts that 8 hrs down by MORE than half!
> Oh, and that one 17" Gator you catch, is considered a serving (filets), and that 1 serving contains only .5% of you RDA of fat. They are very lean and oil free!
> 
> Walleye travel extensively within their water body, in Erie they can travel 50 miles in a night. Normally once they find the water conditions or food they are looking for they will hold. They are "long distance" swimmers, due to their Ctenoid scales which have "teeth" at the rear edges that reduce water drag during swimming and gives them extra traction in the water when turning. Few prey species can outdistance or out swim them.
> 
> It is believed that Walleye differ from most fish with their lateral line, because they use it for long distance "hearing" and then when they get close, smell and eyesight (which we all know about) are used.
> Walleye have thousands of taste buds in their lips, and wickedly sharp canine teeth which are slanted back, to catch, hold, cut and tear their prey.
> The dorsal fins are sharp, and the boney outside of the gill plate, along with the teeth, if you are poked, cut, or bitten, you have a chance of getting an infection, from these slime and bacteria covered hazards.
> 
> A Gator is said to have a soft mouth....this is false, in fact the membrane around the Walleye's mouth is hard and brittle, because it is so hard and brittle, hooks and lures will easily BREAK/Tear out of its mouth.
> 
> MOST of the time when not feeding, Walleye are structure orientedThey are MAINLY structure oriented to stay out of bright light, they love the shade and shadows, and use full darkness to feed.
> You will find them tight to the bottom around a single rock, lying in holes between rocks and cuts, transitional zones from rock to sand, humps, creek beds, rock to weeds, drop-offs, a weed clump, wood, current breaks, or favorite vegetation such as coontail or FAVORED cabbage weed.and when they are not feeding, all of this and other factors such as shade, temperature, and oxygen come into play.Gators need higher oxygen content (OVER 3 PPM) and prefer temps up to 73 degrees, and plenty of shade.
> 
> Pressure has been reported from studies to effect Gators more than other fish in both rivers and deep lakes. If pressure goes really low, then will completely stop feedingbut once the pressure starts rising, they will aggressively feed.remember, they feed best when pressure is on the rise.
> 
> Spawns are triggered in the spring when water temps hit NORMALLY between 40-43 degrees.IF proper spawning sites and conditions are found, eggs will hatch in 26 days if the water is 40 degrees, 21 days between 50-55 degrees, and they will hatch in 7 days at 57 degrees.
> Once hatched the fry must reach a food source within 3-5 days or they die. Because their PAIRED fins are not developed the fry can only swim up and down and must rely on the current to carry them into areas with zooplankton....they also are easy pickin's for perch, but as the Gator grows, they must somehow remember how they were treated by the perch, and they relish returning the favor!
> SOME Gators will live on INSECTS their whole life, normally Gators switch to a fish diet by the time they enter their 2nd summer. A large female can lay 600,000 eggs over 1 night.Gators can live for 20 years in the FAR NORTHERN part of their range, but they also grow very slow.
> 
> If they have a constant food source they are not cannibalistic, but if food is low, survival of the fittest soon happens.
> 
> LURES
> Typical Lure selection should be realisticyou should make your presentation of the bait appear to be part of the normal food chain, the best lures will have vibration and should be thinner and longer, with a thin contour at the head of the lureWalleye will go after prey that they can easily get into their mouth and swallow easilynormally they will not bother with a big and chunky bait. Gators see the red, orange, yellow, spectrum best.the blue end of the spectrum looks dark grey or black for them.but remember the water you fish in and what it does to colors.best bests look to be, hot pink, glo-orange, white, chartreuse, firetiger, and natural colors in good water.also, you can make flash, part of your vibration. They also love SALT.
> 
> SPRING
> Walleye are in the rivers or right close to shore, GORGING and finding spawning beds/areas95% of all Walleyes will be in water 5 feet deep and from 3 to 10 feet from shoreWalleye are very aggressive this time of year and will defend their spawning groundsuse bright colors to aggravate them into biting if they arent feeding. In the DAY TIME in early Spring you are more likely to catch the smaller males which stay at the spawning beds/areasthe larger females will go to deeper water that is close by (10-15 fow).
> 
> After the spawn, females will Heal for a time, up to 2 weeks, THEN THEY WILL GORGE AGAIN!
> 
> SUMMER
> Gators will go deeper, hang at the mouth of rivers, or lay off rocky pointsthey will find Islands with patchy gravel, rocky drop-offs, or Weeds, TO HIDE FROM THE SUNnatural colors come into play when water conditions and light are right. As it heats during the morning, most will move out and stay suspended deep unless they find shallow shade with wave action that will oxygenate the water by bouncing off rocks, or weeds, etc.
> Suspended fish will feed on suspended shad schools if possible, but most wait to feed SHALLOW AFTER DARKNESS.
> IF YOUR LURE MISSES THE GATORS LOCATION by as little as 5 feetTHEY WILL NOT MOVE TO BITE IT!....if it is not an easy meal, they will not waste the energy to chase it!
> 
> FALL Gator fishing can be frustrating.when the water cools and the weeds die, oxygen is depletedas vegetation dies it also uses up oxygen and gives off methane-sulfate which is poisonous to fish in large quantities, but in most lakes it just really annoys Gators and drives them away.they are looking for SHADE with fresh, oxygenated, unstinking water, OR WILL SUSPEND IN DEEP OPEN WATER!
> The best fishing times are still during darkness or overcast days.


And as Lowell added....Gators love freshwater lobster served in shade!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Walleye in cj. Really ive never caught one. Lol


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Walleye in cj. Really ive never caught one. Lol


Well then buddy, I'll let you know when to start pounding the rocks, I think I've been with 5 guys when they've caught their 1st CJ Gator!


----------



## fishdealer04

cyberfox2200 said:


> Walleye in cj. Really ive never caught one. Lol


Its all a myth! haha I have not been lucky to figure them out yet but hopefully this will be my year. I spent the most time I have ever up at CJ last year and got into some really nice crappie for the first time. I have the catfish figured out up there and try and do my part to take a few home for the frying pan to help thin out the herd up there  I have seen some very nice walleye caught up there by others and can only look on with envy haha.


----------



## Intimidator

fishdealer04 said:


> Its all a myth! haha I have not been lucky to figure them out yet but hopefully this will be my year. I spent the most time I have ever up at CJ last year and got into some really nice crappie for the first time. I have the catfish figured out up there and try and do my part to take a few home for the frying pan to help thin out the herd up there  I have seen some very nice walleye caught up there by others and can only look on with envy haha.


Well, if you've read the recent info, and with the knowledge that you already have, then I have faith you can make this goal happen! You just have to put the knowledge to use and pick the right spots...then it's up to you to present the bait properly! If I can't get out in darkness, then my next favorite time to fish is dark cloudy mornings or evenings.
If you put yourself in the periods when they are actively feeding, then you don't have to be as perfect to get them to reactive bite.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went looking for gators yesterday, but all we found was little perch and a few crappie out on the lake.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Went looking for gators yesterday, but all we found was little perch and a few crappie out on the lake.


I know you would have liked BIG PERCH....BUT, a Little perch report is still good news for all of us!
Thanks Rusty.

Correct Lowell. ..my driveway is a solid sheet of ice and Petre Rd was also...decided not to go get a paper yet!!!


----------



## Tin Guppy

The perch were running 3-6" and we got 10 in about 30-45 minutes in 15' of water.


----------



## Intimidator

Well Gup, the good thing about catchin' some 3 inchers is that we know they are reproducing....now we just need to get them growing so we can get a bunch of them like Jeff's fish in the pic...the bad thing is the BIG Gators like them that size too!


----------



## walleyejigger

I use to cacth a lot of perch when the weed beds were still there . I think we need to find a way to get some weeds growing in the lake again . that wold be the icing for all of the other stuff that's been done


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> I use to cacth a lot of perch when the weed beds were still there . I think we need to find a way to get some weeds growing in the lake again . that wold be the icing for all of the other stuff that's been done


Hopefully "Mother Nature" has a couple "moonlight vegetation planting parties" this year!
I can hear Lowell now....{Evil, Devious, Laughter}


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Hopefully "Mother Nature" has a couple "moonlight vegetation planting parties" this year!
> I can hear Lowell now....{Evil, Devious, Laughter}


pm me im in on this


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> pm me im in on this


Look what came in today!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> GEEZ ! You`re gonna look like Mad Max checking his weapon arsenal into the Thunder Dome !


I'm warning the fish at CJ right now....once the ice is off....IT'S ON!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Intimidator said:


> Look what came in today!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I guess we know who to come to when our own stash goes dry. Very impressive because I know that is in addition to your regular inventory.

You know you could have bought a decent boat with that investment! lol


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I guess we know who to come to when our own stash goes dry. Very impressive because I know that is in addition to your regular inventory.
> 
> You know you could have bought a decent boat with that investment! lol


That's why I'm stocking up....I don't want my buddies to run out like I did last year!
I still have a few more to get....I might have been able to buy a small remote control boat, but that's about it!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Fished yesterday afternoon and got 7-8 crappie biggest 11" and 2 WB biggest 11". Brent at 12-15" the ice is not leaving soon.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Tin Guppy said:


> Fished yesterday afternoon and got 7-8 crappie biggest 11" and 2 WB biggest 11". Brent at 12-15" the ice is not leaving soon.


Whats up guppy aint seen u here in awhile. Your right that ice will be on till june. Anyone got a warm shanty and an extra seat ill try fishing through a hole


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Look what came in today!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thats one huge pile of goodies. Thatl make you smile like a kid ob christmas


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Fished yesterday afternoon and got 7-8 crappie biggest 11" and 2 WB biggest 11". Brent at 12-15" the ice is not leaving soon.


Ah...give it a week of 50's and a couple big rains and it's gone....bad thing is, we may not see the 50's til June! With all this GLOBAL COOLING, I may have to learn how to use all these Keitechs through the ice!lol


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Thats one huge pile of goodies. Thatl make you smile like a kid ob christmas


I think we'll all have fun with that mess!
I love when that big box comes in!
Heck, I just ordered 350 jig heads with red sickle hooks....then my list is done!


----------



## fshman_165

I found a rather large area with good current that actually has more than 18 inches of ice....most I have seen in about 23 years...the last time it was this thick, the ice finally broke around the end of the first week in April. It took a week of much warmer (as high as 60 if I remember correctly) weather and allot of rain to get it down to a patchy 1.5 to 2 inches...and I think the 9th of April was the first day we could easily fish open water. Boy..that was one of the best Walleye spawn runs we ever had..fish were just infesting the known spawn areas..was just silly easy to catch them from shore that year. If the ice stays on through March..Walleye will begin to stage under the ice...for people who know where they stage (late pre-spawn) it can be fast action through the ice. Dont worry..you "soft water only" guys will get to fish in April..but I don't think it will be any earlier than that.


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> I found a rather large area with good current that actually has more than 18 inches of ice....most I have seen in about 23 years...the last time it was this thick, the ice finally broke around the end of the first week in April. It took a week of much warmer (as high as 60 if I remember correctly) weather and allot of rain to get it down to a patchy 1.5 to 2 inches...and I think the 9th of April was the first day we could easily fish open water. Boy..that was one of the best Walleye spawn runs we ever had..fish were just infesting the known spawn areas..was just silly easy to catch them from shore that year. If the ice stays on through March..Walleye will begin to stage under the ice...for people who know where they stage (late pre-spawn) it can be fast action through the ice. Dont worry..you "soft water only" guys will get to fish in April..but I don't think it will be any earlier than that.


Pete
I hope for everyone's sake at work, my friends, and family...heck, even my bank account...that you are off by a month...I can't remember having "fishing fever" this bad...Dale and I may have to head out to find open water over Spring Break!


----------



## Stampede

Ive been a sleeper on this thread but you guys really startin to make me want to take up ice fishing.


----------



## Intimidator

Stampede said:


> Ive been a sleeper on this thread but you guys really startin to make me want to take up ice fishing.


I have to admit...we have some EXCELLENT AND EXPERIENCED ice fishermen on here...they really are willing to help anyone interested...but, unlike me, you have to be able to stand the cold.
My idea of "Ice Fishing" is taking filets out of the freezer, cooking them, and sitting down by a roaring fire, munching on them, while watching fishing shows!!!


----------



## Stampede

First,who would want to teach an old dog a new trick.Next what would i need to do it cause i'd love to give it a try.


----------



## cjpolecat

Intimidator said:


> Look what came in today!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I heard OBAMA is coming with a LURE CONTROL bill.


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> I heard OBAMA is coming with a LURE CONTROL bill.


Ha Ha...I control the Keitech Black Market....no worries!


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Pete, Guppy, Mark, etc....you guys converted another to the "DarkSide"...will any of you be out this weekend to tutor Stampede??? 

STAMPEDE...around here it's alot different than other groups...all you need to do is ask for help and it will be done....these are a great group of people!


----------



## Stampede

If you could handle having another Pete around,i'd love to give it a try.What would i need.
Of course ive got winter gear,long lohns,overalls,etc.


----------



## Salmonid

Im probable for Sunday morning.. Ive got everything you would need... Im still working up a plan and Ill be fishing somewhere for sure so drop me a PM, still not sure if Ill hit Acton lake, CJ or Eastwood lake in Dayton...

Salmonid


----------



## Tin Guppy

My plan is to hit the lake in the morning, but I will have to wait till Sam gets open as I ran out of spikes at Kiser today.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> My plan is to hit the lake in the morning, but I will have to wait till Sam gets open as I ran out of spikes at Kiser today.


So how'd you do...remember, I have to live vicariously through you guys til April!


----------



## fshman_165

Intimidator said:


> Pete
> I hope for everyone's sake at work, my friends, and family...heck, even my bank account...that you are off by a month...I can't remember having "fishing fever" this bad...Dale and I may have to head out to find open water over Spring Break!



.....gettin a little kooky/edgy huh? before its all over...we may be seeing YOU out on the ice....before you say no.... just remember that spring is still over 40 days away....


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> btw, since the ice is 8-10+" thick, Sir Intimidator, was tempted to start a base for another "CC" just 40-50` from the S edge of the Fuel Pier...if Debra and the Park said "Yes" could assemble a 10` dia rubble base we could "Ice" with 10 hole bricks at our leisure. The heat of the Sun will rather quickly take them thru the ice come Spring...1 block or hunk of cement a trip out there...placing it in 16fow (sp) on top of 8+" of the black ooze coating most of the Marina pan might increase crayfish population in that spot. MIGHT be an "interesting" spot to ice fish...


Do you have the materials to do this??
If we have the rubble, blocks, and bricks, I'll get permission!!


----------



## Intimidator

Alittle Smallie Research for us "Fevered" Non Ice Fishermen!

Dr. James A. Henshall, in his classic volume Book of the Black Bass, described the smallmouth as "the gamest bass." That was in 1881 and many anglers would argue it's just as it's true today. 
The smallmouth, you see, doesn't peck or nibble at a bait; it slams it. Its powerhouse runs are awesome....a big smallie has been known to rip the hooks right out of a crankbait when it gets up a good head of steam. And when it feels cold steel in its jaw, it takes to the air, more bird than fish. No wonder the smallmouth has a cult following.

Your typical hard-core smallmouth angler turns his nose up at largemouths or &#8220;green carp"&#8230;The smallmouth's unpredictable nature makes it unusually challenging to even the most accomplished bass anglers.
Largemouths by and large are much more predictable and far easier to pattern. You can be a great a largemouth bass fisherman but a lousy smallmouth fisherman the two skills aren't mutually exclusive, but can be totally different.

One reason is that largemouths and smallmouths don't usually prowl the same places. You can catch a few largemouths in smallmouth holes, but not many. They're both different fish with different habitat needs. Largemouths, like shallow, slack water, with plenty of wood or weed cover. Smallies, on the other hand, prefer deeper water and, if it's available, current. Smallies can take it or leave cover...It's one of the hardest things for the experienced largemouth angler to grasp about smallmouths is that this is a fish that relates differently to cover. Largemouths often bury inside a weedbed or brushpile, Smallmouths will use the outer edges of cover, suspend over it or totally ignore it.

Take two big different flats, one composed of mud and peppered with hundreds of stumps; the other pea gravel and with only a half-dozen stumps. The first flat seems fishier, and it is if you're gunning for largemouths, but take the second flat for smallies.

Smallies like gravel, chunk rock and an isolated stump here or there.
In deep, clear highland reservoirs, largemouths are often creatures of the shorelines and back ends of coves, while smallies prowl bigger, deeper, more open water. You&#8217;ll finds that smallies in this environment relate to points, ledges and offshore humps far more than they do the shorelines. "This is one reason why many otherwise competent bass fishermen seldom encounter a smallmouth -- they're casting into the bank, where smallmouths mostly aren't, Smallmouths will move to the banks on lakes, but most often at night or on extremely windy days, when they forage for crayfish. During the day, however, they're far more likely to be holding a hundred yards from shore at the end of a main-lake point, or suspending off a 20-foot ledge in 45 feet of water.

In lakes that lack extensive wood cover, the smallmouth angler should be alert for subtle changes...in bank or bottom composition, in shoreline contour, in water color. Smallies will gravitate to places where one type of rock changes to another. On a hundred-yard stretch of bank, all of the fish may be concentrated where fist-sized rock changes to gravel. These composition changes visible on the bank extend out into the water, and the fish may hold tight to bottom at their comfort zone, often 20 feet deep, or suspend somewhere out from the composition change. They also seem to stack up on a main-lake point where a mudline has formed on a windy day. They use the discolored water as cover." 
The only creatures that relate to humps more than smallmouth bass are Walleye&#8230;Smallies love to hang around a high spot rising out of deep water...the closer to a channel, the better. A dream smallmouth hump has a channel three casts away, a shelf one cast away and 10-foot water on top. The fish can suspend deep over on the channel lip, work its way up to the base of the hump during the day, then prowl the top at night. Cover isn't important, it's the depth of water surrounding the hump that's the tip-off to good smallmouth potential. Largemouth fishermen think 10 feet is deep, but that's shallow to the experienced smallmouth angler. These bass will move shallow, true, but they spend the vast majority of their time in deep water. Points are key smallmouth structures, but they're also the most visible structures on the lake and therefore the ones that usually get the most fishing pressure. Smallmouths spook a lot easier than largemouths....when largemouths get pressured, they pull deeper into a brushpile or weedbed, where they're still catchable by flipping a jig. But when smallies get pressured, they scatter. They'll suspend out in open water or hang around some deep ledge until the heat's off.

Seasonal Secrets
Probably the most logical way to monitor the habits of the smallmouth bass is by season.

PRE-SPAWN -- By early March, many smallmouth lakes have a surface temperature of 45 degrees. Smallmouths are deep and sluggish, but unseasonably warm days and tepid rains may quickly warm the water. When this happens, smallies move out of deep water, making their way to the shallows via long, tapering points and ledges connecting to main-lake flats. Fast-rising, murky water, such as typically occurs after a day or two of hard rain, may trigger a wholesale movement to shallow water. Smallies will hang around scattered stumps and rockpiles, usually close to a deep drop-off.

SPAWN -- When the surface temperature bumps 56 degrees, the biggest smallmouths will begin taking over the choicest spawning grounds. Smaller fish usually won't spawn until the water hits the low 60's. Smallies bed on flats with a composition of gravel and/or clay, often 8 to 15 feet deep. They may fan out a nest close to a stump or rock if one is available.

POST-SPAWN -- Smallies will fan out from their spawning areas before moving to deeper water. Some may hang around the outer perimeter of flooded willow bushes; others gravitate to the deeper edges of spawning flats, often suspending around 15 feet deep in 30 feet of water.

SUMMER -- Smallies take up a main-lake lifestyle, gravitating to river channel drop-offs and points, humps and ledges. In deep, clear lakes, they often suspend above the thermocline from 25 to 45 feet deep, and may wander open water feeding on migrating schools of shad or alewives. In shallower, murkier lakes, especially those with good current flow, they'll be much shallower, but seldom close to shore -- look for them on offshore humps and rockpiles down to around 18 feet. At night, smallies may come to rocky banks to forage for crawfish.

FALL -- Steep rock banks (especially those with a 45-degree slope into deep water), as well as long main-lake points, will hold smallies in clear lakes. They'll suspend at extreme depths by day but may move shallow at night to feed. Main-lake points will hold concentrations of smallmouths, but again, these fish are often suspending in deep water and may not move within casting range until nightfall, unless a stiff breeze is blowing. In murky lakes, smallies will hold on long main-lake points in 8 to 15 feet of water, especially on windy days.

WINTER -- In clear highland lakes, smallies will hang around deep points on both the main lake and in the deeper tributaries, often at the 20-foot level. They will move much shallower on main-lake points buffeted by high winds on unseasonably warm, overcast days. In murky lakes, they are far less active in the winter than in clear lakes, unless considerable current is present. If it is, they'll move to the extreme upper end of the reservoir and locate around rockpiles and shallow bluffs in the 8- to 15-foot zone.

Smallmouth Lures
You don't need a thousand bucks worth of lures to nail a trophy smallmouth. Here are some you should have:

Grub --- Probably the No. 1 lure for both numbers of keeper smallies and trophy fish. Smoke, chartreuse and pumpkin-pepper are universal smallmouth colors. Try a 4- or 5-inch grub with a 1/4-ounce. leadhead. Fish it horizontally by swimming it close to the bottom on spring spawning flats, then drop it on a tight line on 45 degree banks and deep points in fall and winter. A grub caught the biggest smallmouth bass taken anywhere in recent history, a 10-pound, 8-ounce. monster from Dale Hollow caught by a tourist from Indiana in 1986. Yep, he was using a spincast outfit.

Fly 'n' Rind (Hair jig & pork) -- A great smallmouth lure in stained lakes; probably your best choice everywhere in 42- to 55-degree water. Fish it on light line on steep structure and gravel flats. In heavy current, remove the trailer. Contrasting dark colors -- black/purple, brown/orange -- work best. An excellent choice at night.

Blade Bait -- Thin metal baits that vibrate intensely when retrieved, including the Silver Buddy and Gay Blade, are excellent fall and winter lures for big smallies. They can be fished fast in water to 55 feet deep, making them especially deadly when bronzebacks are holding on cavernous river channel structure. Buzzbaits are also Big Smallie Killers. 

Spinnerbait -- Ideal at night in clear lakes on points and humps, and anytime smallies are shallow in murky lakes. Use a short-arm red/purple or black lure with a single Colorado blade at night; a white/green willow leaf model by day. 

Tailspinner -- Fast-sinking, compact lures like the Spinrite and Little George that work best in fall and winter. Fish 'em where anywhere you'd cast a blade bait. 

Crankbaits -- Quarter-ounce deep-divers in shad, crawfish and fire tiger colors work best in clear lakes in spring when the water is high or abnormally stained. Bigger crankbaits pay off in murky lakes in spring through fall; shad patterns work best. Suspending pencil baits are now becoming very popular tools 

Topwaters -- In spring and fall, smallmouths will rise to blast Zara Spooks, Rapalas, Tiny Torpedos and other noisy topwaters. Try black on cloudy days, yellow or chrome on sunny days.


----------



## Stampede

Salmonid..P.M. sent.


----------



## Salmonid

Lowell were you interested in tagging along with me and Stampede on Sunday Morning? if so send a PM for details and the meeting coordinates.....

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell
We have permission from Debra and Dave Finley to drop cover (New Reef or Christmas Trees) in the MAIN LAKE only. They don't want to have the same problems as before with cover being put in the Marina. Cover can be left on the ice until it sinks...they both thought it was a good idea since the ice was so safe.
If you see anyone setting cover in the Marina we need to go to the office and report that we did not set it there...they want nothing inside the breaker walls or entrance.
Debra has blessed any area outside the breaker walls to the MBR, or over to the campground beach, or farther out in those areas....normal off-limit areas still exist....NO Net areas, or past the N Campground Point across to the Overlook Point.
We have also been OK'd for the Summer drop and will set up a Meeting later when the ice is off!
Also reminded Debra to send thesis paper!

Stopped and talked to Rusty...he was dressed like Spring...I was dressed like an Eskimo. ..Jeff was warm in the Shanty...they did OK.


----------



## Tin Guppy

I caught 25 crappie and 1 cat in 29' of water, if I had kept all the legal fish I would have 14-16 fish. And yes Daniel I will try to get with you to get you out. Tommorrow I'am trying to get together with Smith07.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> I caught 25 crappie and 1 cat in 29' of water, if I had kept all the legal fish I would have 14-16 fish. And yes Daniel I will try to get with you to get you out. Tommorrow I'am trying to get together with Smith07.


Them there Kitties are some good eatin' right 'bout now!


----------



## walleyejigger

hey guys I have a few fishoflage visors to get rid of they are new . they are the walleye pattern 10.00 each 
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7302/12375021584_6d51e2a925_z.jpg


----------



## Intimidator

Met up with Daniel, his beautiful wife, and Paul, for breakfast and a late Christmas...after a nice chat, I headed out to walk the ice and meet up with Rusty....first time ever being on deep water and it was a freaky feeling...no way possible would I be comfortable out there all day....I know it's safe but I can't make my mind realize that....Guppy had some nice lookin' slabs!
Had a couple guys out mid-lake...would like to know how they did....I'd be panicky that far from shore!
Good fishin' boys!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Tin guppy im off on mon if u want to try fishing. I have zero ice gear tell me what to bring


----------



## Salmonid

Just remember.. the COLD side of the force is just a skip and a jump from the whiskered "Dark" side.... Doc is your father..........( Heavy breathing) 


Me, Stampede and Lowell hitting it tomorrow morning.. will post results later tomorrow

Salmonid


----------



## firecat

Roflmao!!!!!!!


----------



## walleyejigger

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU LET OTHER FOLKS GET YOUR GPS NUMBERS.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1797399_722130014488336_2127564869_n.jpg


----------



## Tin Guppy

Cyberfox I won't know till sometime tommorrow if I will working on Monday. If I can get out I will pm you tommorrow nite. As far as gear goes I have enought that all you have to do is show up.


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU LET OTHER FOLKS GET YOUR GPS NUMBERS.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1797399_722130014488336_2127564869_n.jpg


That's why we dont give them out anymore!
What the heck is that??


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Just remember.. the COLD side of the force is just a skip and a jump from the whiskered "Dark" side.... Doc is your father..........( Heavy breathing)
> 
> 
> Me, Stampede and Lowell hitting it tomorrow morning.. will post results later tomorrow
> 
> Salmonid


....that was good....'bout spit out my beer!
I can survive the COLD DARK FORCE, until soft water and the warmth of goodness appears!
If the roads aren't bad I'll be out to chat.


----------



## Intimidator

firecat said:


> Roflmao!!!!!!!


What's so funny...I'm telling Dad that you're making fun of me! lol
I'll have him Crappie and Gator fishin' this year!


----------



## fshman_165

Intimidator said:


> Met up with Daniel, his beautiful wife, and Paul, for breakfast and a late Christmas...after a nice chat, I headed out to walk the ice and meet up with Rusty....first time ever being on deep water and it was a freaky feeling...no way possible would I be comfortable out there all day....I know it's safe but I can't make my mind realize that....Guppy had some nice lookin' slabs!
> Had a couple guys out mid-lake...would like to know how they did....I'd be panicky that far from shore!
> Good fishin' boys!



That was my son and he was using one of my handheld GPS units hitting my marks..and I joined him later on..lets just say it was fishing show material today. That trip out is not for the faint of heart....


----------



## goose1

I know nothing about cj other than there are walleye and crappie in there to be caught and structure is put in annually, and there is an old railroad bed running through it. I plan to try and ice fish it sometime soon. Anyone want to show me some ropes on the lake. Safety wise and maybe fishing wise. PM me. I assume everyone stays on the south half of the lake as the north end may be shallow.


----------



## goose1

Do these bait stores carry large shiners or bass minis in the Winter months?


----------



## Salmonid

I met up with Stampede ( Pete) this morning to show him the ropes about ice fishing. We met around 8:30 and were fishing by 9, fished till about 2:00 and between us ended up with 23 crappies and 2 small perch, 6 keepers on the crappies, nothing huge a pair of 10.5" and a few smaller ones. all came on ice jigs or Swedish pimples tipped with spikes. Depth were anywhere from 18-33 FOW we moved all over in the snow storm, that was fun, could hardly see more then a 100 ft at times, good time to own a shanty, LOL Pete took a bit to get the hang of it but was doing just fine by the time we left. once the gale force winds showed up, it was all we could do to keep the shanty on the ice. So we left and got some lunch, Thanks Pete for the grub!!

Here is a picture of Pete with his first of several keeper crappies










I look forward to hearing his reports this year as he has big plans to start fishing CJ!

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> I met up with Stampede ( Pete) this morning to show him the ropes about ice fishing. We met around 8:30 and were fishing by 9, fished till about 2:00 and between us ended up with 23 crappies and 2 small perch, 6 keepers on the crappies, nothing huge a pair of 10.5" and a few smaller ones. all came on ice jigs or Swedish pimples tipped with spikes. Depth were anywhere from 18-33 FOW we moved all over in the snow storm, that was fun, could hardly see more then a 100 ft at times, good time to own a shanty, LOL Pete took a bit to get the hang of it but was doing just fine by the time we left. once the gale force winds showed up, it was all we could do to keep the shanty on the ice. So we left and got some lunch, Thanks Pete for the grub!!
> 
> Here is a picture of Pete with his first of several keeper crappies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to hearing his reports this year as he has big plans to start fishing CJ!
> 
> Salmonid


Nice guys...the Camaro didn't want to move straight...so I couldnt get out..
built a fire and watched some fishin shows, then snowblowed the 1 inch...sure looked like 4 to me!


----------



## fshman_165

Lowell H Turner said:


> I apologize for missing you, Salmonid...followed the guy 2 miles out onto CJ and then realized it wasn`t YOU...DUH ! Am glad you did well; I got exactly 1. Both Saugeye Marc and fshman 165 got far more !


Hah..You never asked my name, and for the record, I did warn you! I told you I was going WAAAAAYYYY out onto the lake. I left about 45 minutes after you left. The walk in was even worse with the new snow. I ended up with 30 crappies. Stayed and upgraded some of the 10s with some 11s and 12s. Biggest fish was 13.75ish with another that was 13 on the dot. The fish I cleaned yesterday were full of small shad...to the point of bursting. The fish today had either empty stomachs or one or 2 shad...one fish yesterday had a 5 inch perch in its gut. I have pictures but the fish look like popsicles coated with snow.


----------



## linebacker43

Fshman_165 the Marcum LX-3tc Ice System is ordered and should be shipped today sometime!!! I will no longer be fishing blind. Hopefully it shows up in short order, im ready to hit it again. Those crappies will be hitting the grease today as well, had to let them thaw for awhile so I could get them cleaned...lol, must have sat a little long. Looks like you did well again Sunday, your a machine!!! lol

Linebacker43


----------



## Stampede

I really , really enjoyed that.Salmonid , Mark thanks for giving me a new addiction.Now i'll have to rearrange the garage by next year to start storing ice fishing gear.I'm hooked enough that i'm thinking about at least getting a pole.Anytime you're going out and don't mind a tag along give me a shout,it would not bother me to be the third man out on the bucket,as long as it not to bad out,or anyone looking for a tag along to help teach.


----------



## fshman_165

linebacker43 said:


> Fshman_165 the Marcum LX-3tc Ice System is ordered and should be shipped today sometime!!! I will no longer be fishing blind. Hopefully it shows up in short order, im ready to hit it again. Those crappies will be hitting the grease today as well, had to let them thaw for awhile so I could get them cleaned...lol, must have sat a little long. Looks like you did well again Sunday, your a machine!!! lol
> 
> Linebacker43



Sweet....now I'll show u how to use it...your catch rate is gonna jump dramatically. I'll be out 4 or 5 times this week...I'll let you know when I plan to go out so you can drive on in and start using your new favorite ice toy. I am kicking off a new project at work next week that will require me to travel to our corporate headquarters all week. Thats going to cut down on my daily lunch icefishing trips


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Sweet....now I'll show u how to use it...your catch rate is gonna jump dramatically. I'll be out 4 or 5 times this week...I'll let you know when I plan to go out so you can drive on in and start using your new favorite ice toy. I am kicking off a new project at work next week that will require me to travel to our corporate headquarters all week. Thats going to cut down on my daily lunch icefishing trips


And you better keep us updated....the voices in my head are getting louder, we're all carrying on a conversation....I'm running out of dye, reorganized everything again, and I forgot and took off new line and put on the same kind...it's suppose to warm up alittle so hopefully I can hit the creek before "Pop" starts me growing whiskers!
Good Fishin'!


----------



## Stampede

Realistically , how much more time do you think there is for ice fishing?
Also i'm going to gander mountain today,place stock pretty good or bout sold out.


----------



## Intimidator

Stampede said:


> Realistically , how much more time do you think there is for ice fishing?
> Also i'm going to gander mountain today,place stock pretty good or bout sold out.


Heck, even though I hate to admit it, the way this Winter is going, you could have another good month!
But, if this is the start of Global COOLING....then maybe July!


----------



## fshman_165

Perfect to get most of this snow off the ice so we can pull out to the good spots without feeling like running a marathon. All we need is night temps below freezing and the ice will stick around...doesn't look like much rain is expected. It would take a week of solid rain to kill this ice..It was popping and cracking today even with all that snow on it..still adding ice.


----------



## fshman_165

I found something (as I was wandering around on the ice today) that was dropped when someone was leaving the lake either today or yesterday. It was left near the visitors overlook point. I have it safe and sound. If you have lost something please PM me and tell me what it is and I will get it back to you. Oh..the fish are still hungry


----------



## Salmonid

Yak Tracks , I think we may have lost a pair on Sunday over there... I didn't check my stuff to see if anything was missing... Now Ill have to look

Salmonid


----------



## Stampede

Salmonid,nothing of mine. Did you check the auger size. I've got a bad urge to get out this weekend. This ice fishing is addictive.


----------



## fshman_165

It was not a pair of yak tracks..it was much larger. I was all over today and did not see anything else. I will keep an eye open for your yak tracks.


----------



## Salmonid

Stampede, Ill check today...
Salmonid


----------



## Stampede

One way or the other i'd like to be fishing this sat. and or sun. .Going to try and get a pole or two,ice fishing equipment is hard to find right now.You interested in having a tag along or do you have other plans.


----------



## Intimidator

More Facts About Walleye...some has been covered, but getting alot of the same info means we are figuring out the true story and able to predict better results! 


Walleye are one of the most popular game-fish in the nation. Their original range was across Canada and then in a triangular shape southward with the point of the triangle terminating in Alabama. Over the last hundred years walleye have been stocked in waters in almost every state.

In Canada, walleye are called pickerel, jackfish or dore´ while in the U.S. they are commonly called walleyed pike. 
Walleye are closely related to saugers and belong to the perch family. They are not related to pike.

Walleye are often unpredictable, are constantly on the move and will gorge one day then disappear for a week for no apparent reason.

Walleye have big marble-like eyes which have a layer of reflective pigment in the retina (Tapetum Lucidum). This gives walleye a built in advantage  they can see well in dim light  but their most common prey, shad, yellow perch, shiners, etc, cannot. This highly developed night vision allows walleye to do most of their feeding at night.
Because walleye eyes are so sensitive to light, they don't like bright sunlight. If the water is clear and there is no shade in the shallows, walleye will go as deep as 40 feet to escape the penetrating rays of the sun.
Walleye can see color but lack the blue-yellow cells; it is thought that they see everything as some shade of red or green. This means walleye can generally see red, orange and green lures better than other colors. However, the angler must remember that water color and depth change the way a lure appears to the fish. So, the best colors may change from one body of water to another or from one depth to another within the same body of water.

Walleye have an extremely sensitive lateral line system that allows them to detect minute vibrations in the water. This allows them to single out an erratically swimming bait fish or wobbling lure even in deep or murky water. This, in conjunction with their excellent eye site gives walleye a tremendous competitive advantage.

Walleye have excellent hearing and when in shallow water a noisy boat will put them down. Avoid trolling over them, especially with a gas motor, and dont drop anything that will cause noise as it bounces off the bottom of the boat.
If the water is clear and walleye are in the shallows (10 feet or less) it is generally better to drift or anchor and to cast into the shallows.

While walleye do have a good sense of smell, it doesn't seem to be an important factor in feeding behavior. In murky water a vibrating bait is much more effective than a bait that emits odors.

Walleye are opportunistic feeders and will eat just about any fish they can catch. Throughout much of the U.S. perch is their main food but they will also eat shad, trout, crappie, bluegill and other fish. They also readily eat crayfish, frogs, leeches, snails, mice and even small ducks.

Fishing success for walleye is highly influenced by the baitfish spawn. In the spring when few baitfish are present fishing is generally good (except during the spawn, when walleye dont feed much). If the baitfish have a good spawn then by early summer there will be an abundance of small fish for the walleye to eat. 
When baitfish are plentiful fishing success for walleye slows and will remain slow until the baitfish numbers are reduced, generally by late summer or early fall. If the baitfish spawn is poor, walleye success will remain good throughout the summer and will be excellent by fall.
The old wives tale that walleye dont feed during the summer is false. Walleye are most active during the summer and feed heavily, until waters warm too much. There is generally such an abundance of food that the chance a walleye will hit your bait or lure is reduced. Still, the knowledgeable angler will catch some nice fish.

Walleye have been known to live as long as 26 years in cold northern waters, although a walleye over 15 years old is rare. How fast a walleye grows and how big it becomes is largely dependent upon the availability of food and the length of the growing season. In Canadian waters where there is a very short growing season and not much food a seven-year-old walleye may only weigh about two pounds. The same fish in a southern lake, with an eight or nine month growing season and abundant food, may grow to 15 pounds during that same seven year period. Walleye grow well, especially when their food supply is abundant. Female walleye grow faster, live longer and become much larger than males. In most waters males exceeding four pounds are rare.

Walleye are a cool water fish that prefer intermediate temperatures from 65 to 75 degrees; they dont like water above 80 degrees. They will remain active when water temperatures drop into the high 30s; in many areas they remain active through the winter and can be caught through the ice.

Walleye prefer water that isnt too clear. They seek out midlines and water with suspended silt or algae. In clear lakes walleye seek out turbid zones near river mouths and areas where the wind keeps the water stirred up.

Walleye seek out rocky, shallow shorelines and reefs to spawn. The eggs are broadcast and fall between crevices in the rocks where they are protected. Some wave action is necessary to prevent the eggs from being covered with silt and to keep them aerated.
In most areas, walleye spawn in the early spring when water temperatures approaches 44 degrees. They seek out gravel areas in as little as two feet of water. The males move into the spawning areas first but they are not territorial and they do not build nests. A big female can produce almost 400,000 eggs but average production is about 50,000 eggs.
Walleyes remain in deeper water until spawning time approaches. A week or two before the spawn starts they begin to move into shallow water; they are still feeding at this time. They will move into the spawning areas after dark and then drop back into deeper water just before sunrise.
The spawning period generally lasts from one to two weeks but if the water warms rapidly, spawning can be completed in just a few days. A severe cold snap my interrupt spawning activity for several days. If there are repeated cold periods during the spawn, the females may reabsorb their eggs and not spawn at all.
An individual female usually drops all of her eggs on the same night but all walleye do not ripen at the same time and it is common for some walleye to just begin to spawn while others have been finished for a week or more.
After spawning the males stay near the spawning area for up to a month and begin to feed heavily. Female generally move out of the spawning area and do not feed for up to two weeks.
After a couple of weeks the big females begin to feed heavily and anglers who understand this cycle can get into some of the best fishing of the year.

Walleye are oxygen sensitive and avoid water with dissolved oxygen content below 4 ppm.

Given a choice, walleye seek out areas with slight to moderate currents rather than stay in slack water. Walleye seek out currents from inlet streams, narrows separating two basins or areas with wind-induced currents.

There are several things to look for when trying to figure out where walleye are in any body of water. Walleye look for anything different from their normal surroundings. If the bottom of a reservoir is mostly mud, walleye will look for sandy areas. If most of the lake is rocks, walleye will look for sandy areas. The transition zones between mud and sand or mud and rocks, etc. will hold the most fish.

Walleye will pick a particular depth and then follow it around the reservoir. They almost never cross wide expanses of deep water to reach a new area. More likely, they will follow a contour (particular depth) around the reservoir and over time will develop preferred migration routes. 

Early in the year walleye prefer gradually sloping areas near or in shallow bays where the water is warmest. However by summer, when temperatures in the bays become too hot, the walleye will move into areas with steeper slopes and sharp breaks into deep water.
In shallow reservoirs walleye relate to subtle depth changes. A sunken island that rises only two feet above the bottom will attract fish. Old road beds, gravel pits, ditches, changes in the size of gravel or rocks, slope breaks, etc. will become focal points for walleye in the reservoir.


----------



## fshman_165

Been getting out 2 times a day the last 3 days...the fishing has been excellent. Linebacker43 met me on the ice today to join in the beatdown of those poor CJ crappies and white bass. It was solid action and I had to leave about 9:45...Linebacker43 can report on his haul later. He brought out his new Marcum and needless to say..he likes it and cant see how he lived without it


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Been getting out 2 times a day the last 3 days...the fishing has been excellent. Linebacker43 met me on the ice today to join in the beatdown of those poor CJ crappies and white bass. It was solid action and I had to leave about 9:45...Linebacker43 can report on his haul later. He brought out his new Marcum and needless to say..he likes it and cant see how he lived without it


Nice Pete! Congrats. 
60's next week....then we just need a lot of rain!


----------



## Intimidator

Pete
What's you toughest Walleye pattern and why?

Corbin
What's yours?

Socdad, Jeff, Ken, Mike??? Lowell, anyone else??

Are any of you changing anything to try and improve bites? Trying any new techniques?


----------



## fshman_165

Intimidator said:


> Nice Pete! Congrats.
> 60's next week....then we just need a lot of rain!


Looks like only one day with a good chance of rain...thats because of the cold front coming back in behind it. This ice will survive next week. Its too thick. I found a spot with 20+ inches yesterday. Most the lake is averaging about 14 to 15 inches right now. I was out this morning at 7:30 and the lake was bucking and cracking..still building ice. I know you are losing your mind..but hang in there...you should be fishing in a month...or so


----------



## cjpolecat

Meijers works best foe walleyes for me...
CJP


----------



## linebacker43

fshman_165 is correct about the Marcum! It made a world of difference just being able to see the water column and all those suspended fish that I was missing out on. Had 2 doz minnows and only had 3 or 4 left by the time I had to quit, catching 2 to 3 or more fish on almost every head. It was non-stop action! Thanks again fshman_165 for the push to get the electronics. I def now have a no addiction! lol. Dont have exact #'s but kept about 20 nice crappie and a few decent white bass today out of probable close to 50 or 60 fish.

Linebacker43


----------



## fishdealer04

linebacker43 said:


> fshman_165 is correct about the Marcum! It made a world of difference just being able to see the water column and all those suspended fish that I was missing out on. Had 2 doz minnows and only had 3 or 4 left by the time I had to quit, catching 2 to 3 or more fish on almost every head. It was non-stop action! Thanks again fshman_165 for the push to get the electronics. I def now have a no addiction! lol. Dont have exact #'s but kept about 20 nice crappie and a few decent white bass today out of probable close to 50 or 60 fish.
> 
> Linebacker43


I got a Marcum this year as well and how I ever iced fish without electronics I have no idea! Catch rates have tripled for me being able to see all the fish I have been missing like you said higher up in the water column which are usually the more active fish I have found.

Congrats on a great day. I am going to try and head up that way this weekend if I can make some time.

Fishman- are you drilling through 20 inches with a hand auger?! I have been out a bunch the past few weeks and I feel like my shoulder is going to fall off drilling holes with my 8 inch auger- got a 5 incher today so that should make things a little easier haha


----------



## fshman_165

I use a 5 inch lazer or Nils master auger. The Nils was pricey but will drill 20 inches of ice faster than a power auger will with little effort. The lazer is more compact and has new blades so it cuts pretty effortlessly. My god man..drilling with an 8 inch auger..in this ice is insane...just thinking of drilling 3 or 4 holes with that thing makes me tired..the 5 will be soooooo much nicer


----------



## Tin Guppy

Pete I got my lx3 back today and ready to try it in the morning, they put a new transducer on it.


----------



## fshman_165

When we talked in the marina I figured the transducer was the issue. You getting out this weekend? I will be out Sunday. Taking tomorrow off to catch up on some of my errand running.


----------



## fishdealer04

fshman_165 said:


> I use a 5 inch lazer or Nils master auger. The Nils was pricey but will drill 20 inches of ice faster than a power auger will with little effort. The lazer is more compact and has new blades so it cuts pretty effortlessly. My god man..drilling with an 8 inch auger..in this ice is insane...just thinking of drilling 3 or 4 holes with that thing makes me tired..the 5 will be soooooo much nicer


Yeah I am going to head up to CJ here in the morning with Salmonid and a few other OGF guys so I will get to try the 5 inch out and am excited...after shoveling the drive way tonight not sure how many holes I would be able to drill with the 8 haha. If anyone else is out there I will be in a grey Frabill Ice suit


----------



## linebacker43

I should be heading that way Fish, prolly be there around 830ish after work tonight. May see ya out there, ill be in a Grey Dodge Ram and dressed in all camo. 

Linebacker43


----------



## fishdealer04

linebacker43 said:


> I should be heading that way Fish, prolly be there around 830ish after work tonight. May see ya out there, ill be in a Grey Dodge Ram and dressed in all camo.
> 
> Linebacker43


Sounds good. I have a black F150. I think we are planning to meet there at 8:30 also I think the visitor lot?


----------



## cyberfox2200

Im no longer an ice virgin. Met tin guppy out on the ice where he showed me what its like. Enjoyed it got a few bites but couldnt hook up i just cant get used to the super light bite. Rather have em jerk pole out of my hands. Thanks guppy will do again


----------



## Stampede

Meet Salmonid and Brian this morning. I didn't catch a lot but did manage a few stripers and crappie. Meet some others there but don't remember everyone's names. I still had a good time for only my second time on the ice but can say I'm hooked. Drove by cowan thinking of trying it tomorrow. Only saw three sets of tracks out on lake so I figure if no more tracks than that, probably not worth the effort so I'm planning on going back to C.J in the morning. Eastfork report....Closed. For the heck of it I drove by the afton ramp and gates were closed.


----------



## fishdealer04

cyberfox2200 said:


> Im no longer an ice virgin. Met tin guppy out on the ice where he showed me what its like. Enjoyed it got a few bites but couldnt hook up i just cant get used to the super light bite. Rather have em jerk pole out of my hands. Thanks guppy will do again


Definitely takes some time to figure out the light bite. Really have to watch the line and spring bobber- any little move and you have to set the hook. I still miss fish all the time though haha


----------



## Intimidator

While you guys are all out playing, I'm actually getting some small pvc cut for baitfish and fry stake beds.... getting alot of my PVC cover projects bought, cut, and started! If winter keeps hanging around, I may be done with all my projects by March!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stampede

Went to C.J. this morning got there around 9:30. Two guys walking out said they were there two hours, eight holes with only two fish. Drilled my first hole and caught an 8.5 crappie right off the bat, two more holes and three hours later ,nothing. I did miss two bites but that was it. Only saw five others and two of them were way off. Still nice to get out.
Will the ice be good for this weekend?


----------



## BlueBoat98

Lowell, Brent,

What does the research show for using Ash and Siberian Elm for the cover? I had one of each taken down yesterday. In addition to the regular firewood I have a decent amount of branches that would work well for blocks. I'll have some more Mulberry this year but not as much Cedar as in the past. That big guy last year was pretty much the Mother Lode for now.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Lowell, Brent,
> 
> What does the research show for using Ash and Siberian Elm for the cover? I had one of each taken down yesterday. In addition to the regular firewood I have a decent amount of branches that would work well for blocks. I'll have some more Mulberry this year but not as much Cedar as in the past. That big guy last year was pretty much the Mother Lode for now.
> 
> MC


Both are a hardwood....both will make nice cover for the homeless of CJ!


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Lowell, Brent,
> 
> What does the research show for using Ash and Siberian Elm for the cover? I had one of each taken down yesterday. In addition to the regular firewood I have a decent amount of branches that would work well for blocks. I'll have some more Mulberry this year but not as much Cedar as in the past. That big guy last year was pretty much the Mother Lode for now.
> 
> MC


I went alittle over-board last year with 3 of the pieces of cover I made...I had some fresh Oak that had fallen across the road and grabbed about 15 limbs...cut them into 6-7 foot lengths, they were as big around as my arm so I had 5 in each base!
After the concrete dried, I could barely move the dang things...had to take them out a couple days early to sink because it took 3 of us to get them in the water...we we laughing our butts off!
Then, I still didn't learn my lesson...found a bunch of smaller limbs and cut them to 6 foot...stupid thing was that I put more of them in the base...Don, Dale, and I had to put them in the night before the drop!
It seems the fish are appreciating the efforts, and we all got a good laugh at my expense!!!

BUILD THEM AND THEY WILL COME!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Thanks, Lowell, but I probably won't need help this year. I just had the chance to take out two problem trees so I went for it. I'll get a better sense of what I have once this snow and ice diminishes a bit. I was thinking of using the "wrist sized" pieces and none will be longer than about 3 - 4 feet. If I have more than will fit in the boat I'll use my trailer to make an extra trip or two and stage them before the drop day.

What I have been doing the past couple of years is using a water softener salt bag to line a bucket or nursery pot. I put in as many branches as I can arrange then fill with concrete. I jam in a few more, make sure it's as "stuck" as can be then let it dry. The bag comes right out so the bucket can be reused. I can generally get three from an 80 pound bag of 'crete. Makes a nice, manageable piece with lots of cover in each one.

See you out there

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Oh...sir, if it works...just remember to send me and ONLY me the GPS positions, ok ? (I promise I won`t `share` them !)


What are you going to do with the GPS locations...Hope for a Hurricane force wind to reach them from off the bank like me!!!LOL {Evil Laughter Sound} {maybe a growl from the rear area}!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Gosh...was going to sit over them in a boat 24/ 7/ 365 with a sonar and watch them slowly decay mixed with bird watching... I was gonna FISH them ! Wasn`t gonna give out the GPS locations `cause I didn`t want them `over fished`...


Stating that you and myself are boatless.....so gps locations out in the lake really don't help us much....unless the hurricane force wind would blow our lures out there...get it...Dang, come-on Lowell, get a clue!!!!


----------



## fishdealer04

If you guys need any more wood let me know. I cut down a bunch of oaks, maples, black cherry, ash, and have some access to some small cedar trees as well. All of it just lays in the back yard until I burn it but I think fish cover would be a much better use for it!


----------



## Stampede

With the warm weather and rain , i'm figuring no ice fishing at C.J. this weekend.Am i correct?


----------



## fishdealer04

Lowell H Turner said:


> fishdealer04, if you have access to a truck and/ or trailer to get the oak and cedars into the dump lane at CJ we will turn them into more attractors. These woods will last the longest and are worth doing. Osage orange is ALWAYS welcome, lasting 20+ yrs underwater...technically it is illegal to move the ash limbs because of the Emerald Ash Borer infestation, unless it`s sunk immediately. We are by agreement limited to 8` limb lengths and/ or cut ends no bigger around than your wrist, cedars and "C" trees exempted. If you can let us know when, we will arrange to have someone back in the lane to assist unloading it. Btw, guys, we are also still looking for several dump truck loads of SMALL chunk cement (no bigger than basket ball size), clean UNPAINTED cement blocks and as many 10 hole red bricks as we can get for several more "CC"s (crayfish condos) or reefs


Sounds good. I have my pickup so I can bring a load up with me once in dries out a little here and I can get out and cut some stuff up. Also I think my parents have some cement blocks and bricks under their deck still so I will check on that too.

Pete- I'm sure this rain they are talking about is going to make things pretty slushy out there. My Erie trip got canceled tomorrow so I might try and swing up to CJ and fish in the morning for a few hours before the storms are supposed to move in. Hopefully get lucky and catch a few fish.


----------



## Stampede

Let me know how it is. Was wanting to get out,at least one day this weekend.
What happens to ice ,like at C.J. , even though it's 8-10in thick, when you get rain on top of the ice, along with the melt water, the warm days, and water flowing in from the creeks under the ice. Will that make the ice unstable, crack ?


----------



## Tin Guppy

Pete where we was fishing Saterday the ice was 14", today the same area was 11". Brian the crappie were biting better today, the fish towards the bottom did not to bite as well. Kept 7 10-12" thru back a lot of 9-9.5" fish.


----------



## fishdealer04

Tin Guppy said:


> Pete where we was fishing Saterday the ice was 14", today the same area was 11". Brian the crappie were biting better today, the fish towards the bottom did not to bite as well. Kept 7 10-12" thru back a lot of 9-9.5" fish.


Sounds good! Still debating on hitting CJ or Eastwood but going to be somewhere. Rusty are you headed back to CJ tomorrow?


----------



## Tin Guppy

Don't know yet, I think the wind is going to be too strong.


----------



## fishdealer04

Ended up hitting Eastwood for a little bit today. Fishing was slow. However the ice has been 12 inches thick there now it is down to 9 and I found multiple places where it was down to 6 inches and a lot of cracks. Still felt comfortable out there but this warm weather and now with rain coming tonight who knows how this ice will do. We need cold weather to come back. I know CJ lost a couple inches in places as well so anyone planning to head out this weekend just be careful!


----------



## Stampede

Will it be safe to fish sunday and if so is anyone else going.I'd like to go but don't want to be out alone.


----------



## 9Left

I was thinking of hittin CJ tomorrow...anybody have a report on ice there? Safe or not?


----------



## fishdealer04

9Left said:


> I was thinking of hittin CJ tomorrow...anybody have a report on ice there? Safe or not?


Mark mentioned to me that he was going to get out today and was thinking CJ. Hopefully he will have a report.....I know Intimidator doesn't want to hear it...but I hope it gets cold again and fast! haha


----------



## Salmonid

Sorry guys I fished my pond today, edges wee shot but out 2 feet I still had 7-8" of good clear ice, caught a few gills, 2 small channels and 6 crappies, 4 around 8" and a 11.25 fattie and a beast at 13.25" will post pics in a different post later, LOL again its how we SW guys roll around these parts...

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

fishdealer04 said:


> Mark mentioned to me that he was going to get out today and was thinking CJ. Hopefully he will have a report.....I know Intimidator doesn't want to hear it...but I hope it gets cold again and fast! haha



That's alright, I went out after work and dink fished in open water....I was Jonesin' so bad I had to cast....actually stirred up some action with the funky colors. Caught 2 dink gators and a dink Smallie.... was out of the wind, so it wasn't bad...I think I'm good for another week or 2! 
Good Fishin'
Brent


----------



## 9Left

Intimidator said:


> That's alright, I went out after work and dink fished in open water....I was Jonesin' so bad I had to cast....actually stirred up some action with the funky colors. Caught 2 dink gators and a dink Smallie.... was out of the wind, so it wasn't bad...I think I'm good for another week or 2!
> Good Fishin'
> Brent


Brent, is that open water on CJ you're fishin? How did the marina look?


----------



## Doctor

About two foot off the edges was open water kind of spotty all around the marina, looks like softwater is on it's way yipppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeee.

I'm glad somebody shut down the snowblower was getting real tired of the white stuff, even uncovered the boat this afternoon to let it air out, should start see the Shad kill anytime....Doc


----------



## cjpolecat

Doctor said:


> About two foot off the edges was open water kind of spotty all around the marina, looks like softwater is on it's way yipppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> I'm glad somebody shut down the snowblower was getting real tired of the white stuff, even uncovered the boat this afternoon to let it air out, should start see the Shad kill anytime....Doc


Don't put the long johns away yet Doc, we have another round coming next week. We just went through the February Thaw, that's a Wife's Tale, another one is "March borrows half of April ". Can't remember when it pays back or which half. Everybody knows that if March comes in like a Lion bla-bla...Hang in there...
CJP


----------



## Intimidator

9Left said:


> Brent, is that open water on CJ you're fishin? How did the marina look?


I didn't have time to check out CJ...hit the creek, since I knew it would be up and warmer.


----------



## Stampede

Heard on the news tonight to expect the coldest march we've had in a while.


----------



## Intimidator

Stampede said:


> Heard on the news tonight to expect the coldest march we've had in a while.


Hey, we're in the 4th quarter....it'll be over soon!


----------



## fshman_165

Just got back from my conference in Las Vegas..the ice is in the shape I would expect it after a week of warm weather. If the temperatures get as low as they are projecting, the edges will get back up to 9 or so inches. I say we will have good ice almost through March. From what I have heard from people while I was away, is that there is roughly 7 or 8 inches average left on the lake. More than enough looking at the 10 day forecast. The edges will re-freeze and thicken quickly where they are the most shallow...I went out this evening and found areas that I could get back out on and will look them over tomorrow. My suggestion would be for everyone to wait for at least 4 days of solid cold before going out, especially if you are inexperienced. I will start posting ice reports daily again. Man, that 76-80 degree weather in Vegas was ok ..but I was dying to get back on my ice. There is plenty of time for warm weather....in June.


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Just got back from my conference in Las Vegas..the ice is in the shape I would expect it after a week of warm weather. If the temperatures get as low as they are projecting, the edges will get back up to 9 or so inches. I say we will have good ice almost through March. From what I have heard from people while I was away, is that there is roughly 7 or 8 inches average left on the lake. More than enough looking at the 10 day forecast. The edges will re-freeze and thicken quickly where they are the most shallow...I went out this evening and found areas that I could get back out on and will look them over tomorrow. My suggestion would be for everyone to wait for at least 4 days of solid cold before going out, especially if you are inexperienced. I will start posting ice reports daily again. Man, that 76-80 degree weather in Vegas was ok ..but I was dying to get back on my ice. There is plenty of time for warm weather....in June.


Funny Pete! 
THE END IS NEAR....{Doc's, Darth Vadar voice}


----------



## fshman_165

Got out for a couple of hours this morning and went north. Found ice from 6.5 inches to 9 ...Crappies are still hitting well and the average size was much larger than I expected...the edges are crazy and it does require some thought to get out. I used 2x4s..to get out...just stashed them near my spot for later use. I will be fishing that area this week. Just about 20 minutes ago I was bringing my son back from scouts and drove across Robert Eastman..looked like a party right near the road...4 or 5 guys out on the ice. Wife says they have been there all week..must be working the brush and the drop.


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Got out for a couple of hours this morning and went north. Found ice from 6.5 inches to 9 ...Crappies are still hitting well and the average size was much larger than I expected...the edges are crazy and it does require some thought to get out. I used 2x4s..to get out...just stashed them near my spot for later use. I will be fishing that area this week. Just about 20 minutes ago I was bringing my son back from scouts and drove across Robert Eastman..looked like a party right near the road...4 or 5 guys out on the ice. Wife says they have been there all week..must be working the brush and the drop.


Yep..they walked on water to get out there...good for them...I'll wait!

Fished soft water with Fisher4life and his Father...Jeff is another Grest guy, very knowledgeable, and a great fisherman to t as lk with.... didn't think we'd do much since we hit it a noon....they went to fish ice and I had to attend to a family issue...headed back out at sunset.

They ice guys were still out at "The Whisky" until almost dark....we went back to soft water but I ended up talking with Jeff...then Larry showed up and we all talked, then Jarod and Corbin showed up and we all talked til dark....I went home with the "cologne de pepe" smell...guess it's good to get it out of my system now!
It was GREAT to talk to some of the boys...now I'm good til the warmup next week!


----------



## Intimidator

Oh, almost forgot....Jarod got to see the EXTREME "Mountain Goating" of a soon to be 53 year old at its best!
I'm speaking of this because I DIDN'T get wet....
I found a sweet spot to fish...WITHOUT THINKING AT ALL...I jumped off a vertical ledge, down 5 ft, and landed on a 18 inch pad, next to deep water...luckily it ran along the water for about 4 feet....cause I used every inch, and seemingly forever, trying not to take a swim in 30 some degree water!
We had a NICE laugh about that one!

And the water was rolling out of The lake...the had the gates wide open....saw a 12 inch Gator floating dead by the low Dam.


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Oh, almost forgot....Jarod got to see the EXTREME "Mountain Goating" of a soon to be 53 year old at its best!
> I'm speaking of this because I DIDN'T get wet....
> I found a sweet spot to fish...WITHOUT THINKING AT ALL...I jumped off a vertical ledge, down 5 ft, and landed on a 18 inch pad, next to deep water...luckily it ran along the water for about 4 feet....cause I used every inch, and seemingly forever, trying not to take a swim in 30 some degree water!
> We had a NICE laugh about that one!


Ha mountain goating is a good way to put it! The way I see it, you almost taking a nice cool swim is karma's way of scaring you for pointing and laughing when I slipped and sat into some nice warm mud lol.


----------



## Intimidator

fisherFL said:


> Ha mountain goating is a good way to put it! The way I see it, you almost taking a nice cool swim is karma's way of scaring you for pointing and laughing when I slipped and sat into some nice warm mud lol.


See I was gonna be nice and not say anything about the ungracefull slide down the muddy embankment on your behind....boy, your Father sure got a good laugh!


----------



## Salmonid

Nice report guys at least you got out! Im headed to Kiser tomorrow but thought about CJ, heard ice was better up there this morning

Good luck and watch those ice edges tomorrow, LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Nice report guys at least you got out! Im headed to Kiser tomorrow but thought about CJ, heard ice was better up there this morning
> 
> Good luck and watch those ice edges tomorrow, LOL
> 
> Salmonid


Hey Mark....I showed Jarod a Special secret spot on the creek today....there were 7 guys there!
Let us know who you do today.


----------



## Salmonid

8" of good ice at Kiser, me and Ryan ( [email protected]) managed about 20 gills, ( 10 nice keepers) and 1 10" perch and I managed about a 14" LMB. So a pretty good morning, not gangbusters but the gills were fairly active so a great morning on the ice, started around 8:45, fished till maybe 1pm and by noon the bite crapped out so we left. 

Looking to hit CJ at least one time early this week, will post results


Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> 8" of good ice at Kiser, me and Ryan ( [email protected]) managed about 20 gills, ( 10 nice keepers) and 1 10" perch and I managed about a 14" LMB. So a pretty good morning, not gangbusters but the gills were fairly active so a great morning on the ice, started around 8:45, fished till maybe 1pm and by noon the bite crapped out so we left.
> 
> Looking to hit CJ at least one time early this week, will post results
> 
> 
> Salmonid


Thanks Mark...hey if you can, since someone doesn't appreciate our reports....can you post, exact fish caught with pics, exact locations, exactly what you use, exact lure, what cover your using, depth, temp, exact thickness of ice, time, conditions, and please no personal stuff!
Thanks
Brent


----------



## Salmonid

Intimidator, if your on FB or in my extended friend list, you've already gotten all the important details and seen the pic...LOL Funny how there are always two reports that get posted, the full one and the slightly edited one for the lurkers... Even my edited posts always have little hints and the sort to put you on fish, just gotta do a little homework on your own..LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid

oh yeah, ice was decent at about 7-8" and the edges were ok around the rock piers but the shoreline edges were all open. 

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Intimidator, if your on FB or in my extended friend list, you've already gotten all the important details and seen the pic...LOL Funny how there are always two reports that get posted, the full one and the slightly edited one for the lurkers... Even my edited posts always have little hints and the sort to put you on fish, just gotta do a little homework on your own..LOL
> 
> Salmonid


That was a "dig" at a poster who was starting a REAL CJ thread because we only gave water temps and no recent reports....heck, I thought you guys have been giving great ice reports!
I've actually been able to live vicariously through you ice guys during this "sucky" (for me) weather!


----------



## Intimidator

THIS IS NOT A CJ POST....just a cool FISH post!

Been curious about predator Fish at CJ and how they hunt, etc.
Dale and I have a 125 gallon aquarium with about 25 fish that are 3 to 5 inches (SAME as you ice guys are catchin at the Marina!)
Well we were gettin' bored watchin the ones in the tank, so one day last week while we were in Columbus, we saw a pair of twin Oscars at the a pet store. I've had them before and forgot how cool they are...they also will get 18 inches and several pounds, and are good eating....AND THEY ARE JUST MEAN AND BAD---!
Usually if they are born or together as young they do fine together but trying to put them together when territories are established never works out they just kill each other....Cyborg and Rusty are joined at the hip like a pair of wolves.
It took them a couple days to get established and eat...in a week they put on an inch....we started noticing the 3" electric yellow Tetras were missing...we had 7....as of yesterday 1 was left. (See they like Chartreuse also!)
Dale and I took a video (that for some reason I can't get to post) of them hunting down and destroying a faster, quicker, fish and eating it, with the same teeth as a Bass. 
I have to say that it was mighty impressive to see Two 3" twin Oscars, kill another 3" mean fish and consume it! They sad thing is they are eating regular food 2 times a day too!
The other 15 fish in the tank are VERY VERY nervous!
When they run out of live food, I'll have to have you Marina guys get me some dink 'gills!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Nice fish tank Brent


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Nice fish tank Brent


I figure next Winter...instead of going out in the cold, I'll just sit back by the fire with a cold one, and cast into my tank and catch 18 inch Tiger Oscars! Sounds like a plan!!lol


----------



## goose1

Heading to cj the next 2 days to test the ice and see if there's any fish left . Got the planks and spud bar loaded up and ready to rock.


----------



## Intimidator

goose1 said:


> Heading to cj the next 2 days to test the ice and see if there's any fish left . Got the planks and spud bar loaded up and ready to rock.


Keep us posted...some of us are waiting for spring!


----------



## goose1

Don't use fowl language like that intimidator. . I just can't see how anything could be better than pulling a fish through a hole....well other than sitting in a boat in the middle of a lake with 70 degree sunshine


----------



## Intimidator

goose1 said:


> Don't use fowl language like that intimidator. . I just can't see how anything could be better than pulling a fish through a hole....well other than sitting in a boat in the middle of a lake with 70 degree sunshine


I know...I've had it good for too many Winters....all you "ice guys" have been very patient....I can wait my turn....Enjoy, cause Global "Whatever" will be back next year!!

Good Fishing To All!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> I figure next Winter...instead of going out in the cold, I'll just sit back by the fire with a cold one, and cast into my tank and catch 18 inch Tiger Oscars! Sounds like a plan!!lol


Hey if its this bad next year ill fill my basement with water call up jones fish and stock it.then u can come over and set with me by my fireplace and drink cold ones.lol


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Hey if its this bad next year ill fill my basement with water call up jones fish and stock it.then u can come over and set with me by my fireplace and drink cold ones.lol




I've got an idea! This was on MSN News. Man, we could put in some BIG Kitties for Doc! Can you imagine the FUN...Fireplace, Cold Ones, Cook-out, and fishing in the dead of Winter!

Man puts 20K-gallon aquarium in his house 
Video: Bill Wann really likes to build stuff & the coolest thing he has created is this giant aquarium -- the largest privately owned reef tank in North America.


----------



## Stampede

Be careful on the ice.This could be you!


----------



## Intimidator

Stampede said:


> Be careful on the ice.This could be you!
> 
> Why Ice Fishing Sucks! - Eskimo - Epic Fail - Really Funny - Dangerous - YouTube


"Now that is just funny...I don't care who you are!" 

Did you see that Rusty???? That could be you....better stay off that ice!


----------



## fishdealer04

Intimidator said:


> "Now that is just funny...I don't care who you are!"
> 
> Did you see that Rusty???? That could be you....better stay off that ice!


Haha my buddy sent that video to me and said that's why he doesn't ice fish haha guess you never know when that whale is going to get you!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> I've got an idea! This was on MSN News. Man, we could put in some BIG Kitties for Doc! Can you imagine the FUN...Fireplace, Cold Ones, Cook-out, and fishing in the dead of Winter!
> 
> Man puts 20K-gallon aquarium in his house
> Video: Bill Wann really likes to build stuff & the coolest thing he has created is this giant aquarium -- the largest privately owned reef tank in North America.


Yeah thats awesome. We can do it


----------



## Intimidator

One thing you "ice guys" need to look at while you're sitting there contemplating life, playing with your dinky rods,  and dreaming of warm weather....is.....this will be the last year for the cover drops for awhile.
If you would like to get some cover in, just in case CJ freezes again, this would be the year to do it legally.
We are going to drop as much as possible, so now would be the time to show up in force!
The drop will more than likely be the last of July again, since the weather has been nice for the last 5, and that gives people plenty of time to build projects.
In a couple weeks, we'll chose a Meeting date to finalize things.
Good Fishing!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Brent I don't believe there is a fish in CJ that can eat me in 1 bite. So I was on the ice today 10-12 small crappie and 1 gill, our buddy Jeff was out also and he said he would call if he got in to them. He had 10 10-12" crappies and I got no call.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Brent I don't believe there is a fish in CJ that can eat me in 1 bite. So I was on the ice today 10-12 small crappie and 1 gill, our buddy Jeff was out also and he said he would call if he got in to them. He had 10 10-12" crappies and I got no call.


Now that's just messed up, that our buddy would treat you like that....I'm sorry Gup, I raised him better than that!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Will be back in the lane soon, getting them ready...


Hey Lowell, look what I have!
Na na na na! {Evil Darth Doc Sound}

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> OH, GOODY ! Hopefully more of that is coming...


He said he'll contact you and get yours in the lane in April!


----------



## FishOnOhio

The dates are set for the Spring and Fall Salvation Army Fishing Tournaments.
The Spring date is May 17 2014 and the fall date is September 13 2014.
We will be paying back 60% of the entry fees, in First, Second, and Third Place.
The Classes are the same, Walleye, Crappie, Bass, and Catfish.
It should be up on the Salvation Army Web site very soon. 
Registration forms will be available very soon!!!


----------



## FishOnOhio

Will be held at Buck Creek!!!


----------



## Intimidator

FishOnOhio said:


> Will be held at Buck Creek!!!


Hey Jamie....isn't Buck Creek small for all those boats and fishermen!


----------



## Intimidator

Came by CJ today...meeting in Columbus....they had the Gates FULL Open....water was roaring from the outflow....YOU ICE GUYS BE CAREFULL! I want to see you all, come Spring!


----------



## Stampede

From Intimidator's report, I take it that it won't be safe to ice fish on C.J. this weekend?


----------



## Intimidator

Stampede said:


> From Intimidator's report, I take it that it won't be safe to ice fish on C.J. this weekend?


I don't know ice, that's why I posted the info, so someone more knowledgeable can let everyone know....I may tease about the ice, but I'd never want to see any of the CJ family get hurt!
GOOD FISHING!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Pete the ice was 8" tuesday just the edges were bad, with the cold the last couple days they may be ok. If you make it up try to go out where the other people go out. The edges were ok about 2-3' out I used a 6' 2x8 to get out.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Well renewed my boat registration and printed this years fishing license. Got my keitech box stocked plenty of jig heads. All reels are spooled with new line. Now warm weather and warm rain to move that solid stuff off the lake im ready baby lets go


----------



## downtime8763

cyberfox2200 said:


> Well renewed my boat registration and printed this years fishing license. Got my keitech box stocked plenty of jig heads. All reels are spooled with new line. Now warm weather and warm rain to move that solid stuff off the lake im ready baby lets go


Taking my Keitech box to Lake D'Arbonne,La in a few weeks and get started on the crappie bite as CJ will be a little later getting the ice off this year.
I expect Brent to have the lake ready (ice free) for us all when I get back!!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Taking my Keitech box to Lake D'Arbonne,La in a few weeks and get started on the crappie bite as CJ will be a little later getting the ice off this year.
> I expect Brent to have the lake ready (ice free) for us all when I get back!!!!!!


Let me know how those Southern Slabs like my new colors!
Give 'em Hell!
GOOD GISHING


----------



## cyberfox2200

downtime8763 said:


> Taking my Keitech box to Lake D'Arbonne,La in a few weeks and get started on the crappie bite as CJ will be a little later getting the ice off this year.
> I expect Brent to have the lake ready (ice free) for us all when I get back!!!!!!


Good luck say hi to willie and uncle si for me.lol


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Good luck say hi to willie and uncle si for me.lol


Hey Daniel...tell us about the Kitty Seminar....did you learm anything? Fun?....Darth Doc, gets all tight lipped about the " Kitty Klub"!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Hey Daniel...tell us about the Kitty Seminar....did you learm anything? Fun?....Darth Doc, gets all tight lipped about the " Kitty Klub"!


Yeah dont set between a paylake owner and a tournament fisher. Had to get up so i didnt get cut. Anyway there gonna tag and radio blue cats to determine how far they roam how frequent they roam and if they stay in a territoru or move from pool to pool. Really the only good info from the meeting.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Took a hike around the lake today. Built some small rock structures like caves for fry to seek shelter. Found evidence of a buck to. He tore up the brush and rub every tree for 100 yards during the fall rut. Like to find him next year during bow season


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Took a hike around the lake today. Built some small rock structures like caves for fry to seek shelter. Found evidence of a buck to. He tore up the brush and rub every tree for 100 yards during the fall rut. Like to find him next year during bow season


Very Nice Dude!
It sucks when you become a part of something, doesn't it....now you understand how Mother CJ works and what she needs....I'll always believe that if you invest time to learn about the fishery...you will understand it and realize how you can make a difference.....even if it's something simple....I think our work is done with you!!!!


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuckIfan09 and I got out on the lake today and the ice was still 8", met Castaway and his buddy and seen 1-2 guys outside the marina and that was the only people on the lake. Anyway we caught around 70 crappie kept 9, 2 wb, 1 gill and 25-30 cats.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Very Nice Dude!
> It sucks when you become a part of something, doesn't it....now you understand how Mother CJ works and what she needs....I'll always believe that if you invest time to learn about the fishery...you will understand it and realize how you can make a difference.....even if it's something simple....I think our work is done with you!!!!


I love every bit of it and proud to b a part of a group of people that wanna teach to others. Thanks Brent,Doc,Tin Guppie and everyone else involved


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> BuckIfan09 and I got out on the lake today and the ice was still 8", met Castaway and his buddy and seen 1-2 guys outside the marina and that was the only people on the lake. Anyway we caught around 70 crappie kept 9, 2 wb, 1 gill and 25-30 cats.


I hope you kept all those kitties....they need a good home in the skillet!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> The chance to LITERALLY change their fishing opportunities rarely is given to a private volunteer group, still fewer yet are as blessed as we are to have accomplished as much as we have. If only for a few last hours on 1 last day, would LOVE to see "splashes" like it was raining cement blocks into CJ...it CAN be done !


I have ALOT of various cover that is gonna go splash....this is gonna be a huge finale for me!


----------



## BuckIfan09

Tin Guppy said:


> BuckIfan09 and I got out on the lake today and the ice was still 8", met Castaway and his buddy and seen 1-2 guys outside the marina and that was the only people on the lake. Anyway we caught around 70 crappie kept 9, 2 wb, 1 gill and 25-30 cats.











Here is a picture of the fish kept. This was the first time i have experienced the ice talking to you and then cracking right between your legs. Made me pucker and it was a little hard to relax and concentrate on fishing when we first got there. Rusty was crushing me early on the catches. You should have seen the grin on his face every time he looked over after the ice rumbled and cracked by us. LOL. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

BuckIfan09 said:


> View attachment 91559
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the fish kept. This was the first time i have experienced the ice talking to you and then cracking right between your legs. Made me pucker and it was a little hard to relax and concentrate on fishing when we first got there. Rusty was crushing me early on the catches. You should have seen the grin on his face every time he looked over after the ice rumbled and cracked by us. LOL.
> 
> 
> Postzed using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Come-on Steve...how come I don't see any kitties???
Hey, those things are good eatin' right now!

I know about that crackin'...it freaked me out too....when I hear it, I take off!


----------



## BuckIfan09

Intimidator said:


> Come-on Steve...how come I don't see any kitties???
> Hey, those things are good eatin' right now!
> 
> I know about that crackin'...it freaked me out too....when I hear it, I take off!


LOL. When we first walked out on it and it cracked I turned toward the the shore to make a beeline for it. But I did notice Rusty stop to look at me. I was laughing nervously. Cats are good, but I didn't want any until Rusty caught about a 13" one. I told him to keep that one as he was tossing it back into the hole. Of course it was too late. That was largest one caught. I was not in the mood to skin any cats anyway so it wasn't a big deal.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## easytobeme03

Well we are All waiting on warm weather, so here is a little something to look forward too and do some good for our local community . This will be our 3rd Tourney and the turn outs are getting better, lets shake off that cabin fever together and do some good in the process to start the year off in the right direction .


----------



## Tin Guppy

My neighbor was at the lake this afternoon and said there was open on the west side and around whiskey isl. and the beach. Be Careful out there.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> My neighbor was at the lake this afternoon and said there was open on the west side and around whiskey isl. and the beach. Be Careful out there.


Oh please, say it's true!
Soft water...yeaaaah!


----------



## fshman_165

Some spots have open water on the edges...but we are still getting out on the lake with no issues.....there is plenty of time for warm weather...in June
A tip for anyone still getting out on the ice..fish are starting to be found in much shallower water (6-10ft). Main lake spots with shallow water right next to a a good drop. Should be able to get another 10 days out of the ice. My concern is that the ice will lose thickness, enough to not let us walk on it, but still stay around to keep us from shore fishing etc. The forecast is for a slow warm up but with below freezing temps at night..thats usually a recipe for the worst case scenario...if that happens...I will actually join the ranks of the "come on Spring" gang....yes..I actually said that....


----------



## cyberfox2200

For all ice fisherman looking for rods and reels. I stopped at walmart in glascow ky last night and they had a rack full of combos about 20 bucks a peice. Im there everyweek round up money let me no how many and i pick em up


----------



## Stampede

Anybody thought of a trip up north say erie.Would there be ice fishin there.


----------



## 9Left

Yea I agree...next week were lookin at temps in the 40's and looks like its gonna stay that way...had a great first year of ice fishing but i cant wait for open water and warmer weather!!


----------



## Intimidator

Stampede said:


> Anybody thought of a trip up north say erie.Would there be ice fishin there.


I'm going out to check now...I'll get pics.


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> I'm going out to check now...I'll get pics.


Main boat ramp area looks solid...but please wait for Pete or someone knowledgeable to let you know for sure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> I'm going out to check now...I'll get pics.


But due to the South Wind before the "Record Storm" it opened up ALOT of water in the South. The Tower would be a Great place to bobber fish...Whisky Island is Open, and areas along the beach.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid

Yup thats the same areas I saw this morning on my drive by, Marina still looked locked up though, now is the time to be VEERY careful when getting on and off the ice

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

I just received "The Gator Queens" paper on HOW DEPTH AND INTERSTICE SIZE OF ARTIFICIAL STRUCTURES INFLUENCE FISH ATTRACTION....very interesting read! We are doing GREAT work.
Anyone who wants to read it, needs to send me their email address.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Uh, Sir Intimidator, the Outlet Tower is well within the `No Fishing within 700` of the Tower` signs. Kinda like right between them. Am not certain if the sensors upon the Tower are still active, but back about `03 even walking by the Tower would get you escorted out of that area. I had a literal 0 dark :30 conversation with Harold Blackwood the former head Clark County Wild Life Officer about my myopia (short sightedness) and almost complete night blindness while listening to several large crappies and a 17"+ walleye banging around in my bucket rather close to the same Tower right after iceout. He asked "If I print REALLY BIG, do you think you`ll be able to READ this ticket ?" I quickly offered to leave, which he said was commendable, but he grabbed my bucket handle, tossed the fish back into the lake, unceremoniously and roughly shoved the bucket into my chest and told me "It`s always better to travel light..." Haven`t fished there much since...he was the QUIETEST sneakiest person I ever knew. He just was suddenly there...



I seriously doubt that anyone would say anything if 10 or 15 of us went out on the deck of the tower and fished for a few hours...we could build a fire, have snacks, and a cold beverage, and just have a relaxing afternoon of fishermen bonding!


----------



## fishdealer04

Lowell H Turner said:


> Uh, Sir Intimidator, the Outlet Tower is well within the `No Fishing within 700` of the Tower` signs. Kinda like right between them. Am not certain if the sensors upon the Tower are still active, but back about `03 even walking by the Tower would get you escorted out of that area. I had a literal 0 dark :30 conversation with Harold Blackwood the former head Clark County Wild Life Officer about my myopia (short sightedness) and almost complete night blindness while listening to several large crappies and a 17"+ walleye banging around in my bucket rather close to the same Tower right after iceout. He asked "If I print REALLY BIG, do you think you`ll be able to READ this ticket ?" I quickly offered to leave, which he said was commendable, but he grabbed my bucket handle, tossed the fish back into the lake, unceremoniously and roughly shoved the bucket into my chest and told me "It`s always better to travel light..." Haven`t fished there much since...he was the QUIETEST sneakiest person I ever knew. He just was suddenly there...


Haha the things us fisherman will do to catch fish


----------



## fshman_165

Oh the stories I can tell you about Harold. He is the stealthiest game officer I have ever known..heck..he is one of the sneakiest people I have ever met.... period. He was instrumental in helping me learn the north end of the lake many years ago. It was not uncommon for me to run into him as he waded shore spots on the north end, generally right after ice out..he would catch the crap out of walleyes in some of the skinniest water you could imagine. He is a character who, for me at least, has never had a problem giving out info and his favorite spots. Funny thing is that I never saw him write a ticket...he gave people plenty of chance to "retreat" before it got that far. And believe me...people got the message and tended not to tempt fate. I think his sneakiness and being unpredictable (showing up in the middle of nowhere) kept people in check. I know he found me every time I had a cooler full of beer at the lake.....


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Oh the stories I can tell you about Harold. He is the stealthiest game officer I have ever known..heck..he is one of the sneakiest people I have ever met.... period. He was instrumental in helping me learn the north end of the lake many years ago. It was not uncommon for me to run into him as he waded shore spots on the north end, generally right after ice out..he would catch the crap out of walleyes in some of the skinniest water you could imagine. He is a character who, for me at least, has never had a problem giving out info and his favorite spots. Funny thing is that I never saw him write a ticket...he gave people plenty of chance to "retreat" before it got that far. And believe me...people got the message and tended not to tempt fate. I think his sneakiness and being unpredictable (showing up in the middle of nowhere) kept people in check. I know he found me every time I had a cooler full of beer at the lake.....


AGREED!
I had to spend 3 weekends, 2 different times, with 15 to 20 other friends, picking up trash along the back roads near South Charleston...he caught us drinking out on secluded bridges out in the boonies....we never saw him coming!
Picking up trash was alot better than the other punishments he presented us with! The second time we even picked a bridge that had 2 mile visibility in both directions...and somehow he managed to sneek up on us! AMAZING!


----------



## Intimidator

CJ HAS STARTED TO FILL FOR SUMMER POOL! 
They are scheduled to have it full on April Fools day!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> CJ HAS STARTED TO FILL FOR SUMMER POOL!
> They are scheduled to have it full on April Fools day!


Ya think Doc's aircraft carrier could double as an ice breaker? You probably would anyways but make sure you let us know when the shoreline opens up enough to make a cast.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Ya think Doc's aircraft carrier could double as an ice breaker? You probably would anyways but make sure you let us know when the shoreline opens up enough to make a cast.


I'll take pictures of me shore casting this weekend.


----------



## fisherFL

Is this Harold guy ever around CJ anymore? I'd like to be a ODNR game warden and I figure he would have all kinds of stories and stuff to tell. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

He retired Bryon Rice is our area Warden.



fisherFL said:


> Is this Harold guy ever around CJ anymore? I'd like to be a ODNR game warden and I figure he would have all kinds of stories and stuff to tell.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Please let me know if you didn't receive reading material....all requests have been sent so far!


----------



## chuck71

AHHH Sneaky Harold...lol My dad would tells stories about how he would show up all of the sudden out of nowhere while out at Clark Lake duck hunting. Harold is a good guy, and still doesn't having a problem sharing knowledge while talking your ear off...lol


----------



## fshman_165

I talked to him about 3 weeks ago. I am almost positive he is back in town. His son owns a fishing camp up in Minnesota if I remember correctly. He goes up for a few months and helps out then comes back to Springfield. He will definitely talk both your ears off.....


----------



## socdad

Intimidator said:


> Please let me know if you didn't receive reading material....all requests have been sent so far!


Got it  Great info; however it made me feel a bit like I was in one of my master level science ed classes.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, from what read (and NO, don`t fully understand all of it ), am even further convinced those "C" trees are utterly critical long term to exactly what we as a group are trying to do. Wish they lasted for 20 yrs, but oh well ! IN they go; just wish we had another 300 of them...thank you for sending it. And Thank You Debbie for writing it ! We will make you proud !


Dude...think Cedar...let's raid Blueboat's house and neighborhood.....Shaggy and I are working on a few ideas....I have ALOT of 1/2 inch pvc and plenty of buckets for some 3 ft stake beds.

Jeff is right once you look up all the lingo, it starts making sense.
CENTRARCHIDS are the Sunfish family...Bass, Crappie, and Bluegill, etc.
I had to look up INTERSTICE also...that is the space between or density!
I also guessed on the metric crap!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Then, obviously, we WANT all the cedar we can get ahold of...and higher mathematics (especially in METRIC ?) ain`t my strong suit, but basically `get` the overall idea. Relatively denser is gooder...


Denser is Gooder for food....Bigger is better for what we seek!


----------



## Intimidator

Bought my 2014 license...I'm ready for tomorrow! 

Yep Lowell, Jeff told me the chainsaw bit the dust...trust me, I watched a bunch of boys jumping into that pile of orange wood and it didn't break...the wood itself is actually very nice looking...AND ORANGE!

Did everyone get the Cover Report?? Any thoughts to help the last drop???


----------



## fisherFL

Any new pictures of the CJ ice? Hopefully it's almost gone.......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

Got a crappiemaxx baitcaster now my crappie reel matches my catfish reels. They said this thing wouldnt cast for crap. Haha i polished it and oiled it in all the right places fine tuned the spool and it throws a 16th as far as any of my spinning outfits. In yo face nay sayers. Lol


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Got a crappiemaxx baitcaster now my crappie reel matches my catfish reels. They said this thing wouldnt cast for crap. Haha i polished it and oiled it in all the right places fine tuned the spool and it throws a 16th as far as any of my spinning outfits. In yo face nay sayers. Lol


Nice Dude. ..now put some Nanofil on it and you can reach the humps from the Marina!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Glad to hear it works for you and here you were worried that it would not work.


----------



## Curtis937

fisherFL said:


> Any new pictures of the CJ ice? Hopefully it's almost gone.......
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Drove by today still people out on the ice it's starting to melt around the beach are and the north end but still hanging in there 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

For those adding colors to their arsenal....Lime/Chartreuse and Perch make nice Firetiger....just dip the head in orange and the tail in Chartreuse.


----------



## Fishman43078

Still locked up pretty good. Was expecting more open water. The kitty cats will have to wait.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> Still locked up pretty good. Was expecting more open water. The kitty cats will have to wait.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah...there's more open water each day....it won't be long!
Good Kitty Fishin' to ya!
Save a Gator, eat a Kat!lol


----------



## Tin Guppy

Curtis That was me and I don't think I will try going out there any more this year. When we started at 8:00am this morning it was 6" of good ice, when we left I measured 4.75" in the same hole. We did get about 80 crappie and some WB and cats only kept 12-15 fish.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Curtis That was me and I don't think I will try going out there any more this year. When we started at 8:00am this morning it was 6" of good ice, when we left I measured 4.75" in the same hole. We did get about 80 crappie and some WB and cats only kept 12-15 fish.


Congrats Rusty...nice way to end the Ice season! Very Nice year for you guys!
Now bring on Spring and Gator Season!


----------



## fishdealer04

Tin Guppy said:


> Curtis That was me and I don't think I will try going out there any more this year. When we started at 8:00am this morning it was 6" of good ice, when we left I measured 4.75" in the same hole. We did get about 80 crappie and some WB and cats only kept 12-15 fish.


You did much better than we did today! 1 bluegill for me, 1 for my dad, and 1 for Mark haha Sad to say it but I am hanging up my ice gear for this year. Going to get the boat un-covered on Monday and get her all ready!


----------



## Doctor

I was at the lake Saturday watched a gentleman drill a hole in the Marina off of one of the docks it was a solid 10 inches thick, he drilled two holes by hand and seemed to be worn out, we need some rain to burn thru this thick stuff, I'm ready to put the boat in the water it has been a long winter, this is the first year my boat has been covered for three solid months, with the river being frozen I haven't been able to get out starting to go stir crazy...Doc


----------



## Curtis937

Tin Guppy said:


> Curtis That was me and I don't think I will try going out there any more this year. When we started at 8:00am this morning it was 6" of good ice, when we left I measured 4.75" in the same hole. We did get about 80 crappie and some WB and cats only kept 12-15 fish.


Sounds like a good day tho and yea I packed the ice fishing gear up and got the boat ready in ready for spring this has been a really long winter ugh....


On a side note does anyone have any frozen shad they would like to part with? I'm fishing in Indiana on sat and I doubt any of the lakes around here will be thawed before then to get any before I go if you do just shoot me a text at 631-0346 thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> For those adding colors to their arsenal....Lime/Chartreuse and Perch make nice Firetiger....just dip the head in orange and the tail in Chartreuse.


Those are kewl man. They look like gummy worms now lol. Let us know how they work


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Those are kewl man. They look like gummy worms now lol. Let us know how they work


Looks like this is just gonna be a "Testing" year for me, I just ordered all the NEW colors I like....So, when we're out crushin' Slabs, I'm gonna need some more help testing "gummies", if you're interested!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Looks like this is just gonna be a "Testing" year for me, I just ordered all the NEW colors I like....So, when we're out crushin' Slabs, I'm gonna need some more help testing "gummies", if you're interested!


Sign me up i can throw some gummies


----------



## OrangeRay

Looks like this thread is going to break half a million this year. I predict the second half of June.:B


----------



## Intimidator

OrangeRay said:


> Looks like this thread is going to break half a million this year. I predict the second half of June.:B


Business should really pick up once all these "Cabin Fever" Maniacs get out and start fishing...and the cover project and tourneys start up!

GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## BigAl1765

finally have my account back haven't been able to log in for some reason for close to 5 months but thankfully been able to read as I twiddle my thumbs in my warm room and wait for casting weather lol cant wait for


----------



## Shaggy

OK boys...looks like it's time to get the bottoms of them boats wet. My Keitechs are shaking in my tackle box, the spools on my baitcasters are rocking back and forth and my Humminbird is giving me depth readings and it's not even hooked up to a transducer. Let's get 'er done.


----------



## Intimidator

I'm excited to see and fish with old friends and meet more new ones!
No doubt this was my worst Winter ever, for fishing withdrawal....but I am also more prepared that ever! Watch out fish!

Welcome back Al. 

GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## BigAl1765

hey brent, im going to have to talk to you about acquiring some keitechs on account of I don't own a credit card and they don't sell them at bps... checked yesterday while I was down at jungle jims


----------



## BigAl1765

if you don't mind that is I don't want to imply that your a store I just gotta have them lol


----------



## Shaggy

BigAl1765 said:


> hey brent, im going to have to talk to you about acquiring some keitechs on account of I don't own a credit card and they don't sell them at bps... checked yesterday while I was down at jungle jims


Enlighten us. How does one fish these days without a credit card?


----------



## BigAl1765

with a pole and not a whole lot of fish and a lot of sunburn and bug bites lol


----------



## Intimidator

BigAl1765 said:


> hey brent, im going to have to talk to you about acquiring some keitechs on account of I don't own a credit card and they don't sell them at bps... checked yesterday while I was down at jungle jims


Send me a PM!


----------



## fshman_165

As of this morning. Looks like the wind has shoved most the ice into the south and southeast corner near whiskey. It was kind of dark this morning but the lake looks about 70% ice free....all of you fair weather warriors... stretch those casting muscles....its that time..other than the fact that we are getting a shot of cold and snow tonight and tomorrow. Whats another 2 or 3 days for you after this winter


----------



## Tin Guppy

So Pete I it must be time to put up the ice gear? Brent will be dancing like a mad man.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> So Pete I it must be time to put up the ice gear? Brent will be dancing like a mad man.


I went out yesterday after work....all I can say is Pink and Orange!


----------



## Flathead King 06

cyberfox2200 said:


> Sign me up i can throw some gummies


+1 on the test dummy


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> +1 on the test dummy


Dude, I haven't heard a word from you all Winter, you must have done some serious work on that new house....or did you just hibernate all winter! Bet your "itchin" to get out too!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Dude, I haven't heard a word from you all Winter, you must have done some serious work on that new house....or did you just hibernate all winter! Bet your "itchin" to get out too!


Been busy with new house, got a baby on the way, been busy plowing snow and started my taxidermy stuff been a long winter!


----------



## cajun willie

What's up fellas? (YYYYAAAAWWWWNNNN-----scratching----Grumble--Grumble:dazed:--Grumble) My coming out of hibernation sounds. Dont think Ive been out side since Christmas, ughh stupid cold weather. Least Ive had something warm to snuggle up next too over this long cold winter, heheh


----------



## Salmonid

Fishman is right i did a driveby at 10:15 this morning after the rain but before the snow. You can launch but will be motoring through 75 yards of slush before you get to open water. In a line from just east of ramp to campground beach is still solid ice including marina 

Might get boat out in next day or so in prepping for a big tourney this Sat in sw indiana. Need to run boat....

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckIfan09

Salmonid said:


> Fishman is right i did a driveby at 10:15 this morning after the rain but before the snow. You can launch but will be motoring through 75 yards of slush before you get to open water. In a line from just east of ramp to campground beach is still solid ice including marina
> 
> Might get boat out in next day or so in prepping for a big tourney this Sat in sw indiana. Need to run boat....
> 
> Salmonid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey Good Luck Mark this coming weekend at the cat tourney.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jonboat1850

Would really like to help with this years drops if you can use a hand. I have a boat with GPS.

Anyone ever check these out look really sweet : http://www.mossbackrack.com/


----------



## Doctor

Stopped out this afternoon, Boat ramp to the Marina is still locked down, some ice over by Whiskey island and tower.

Birds dropping like crazy out in front of Campground beach, lots of them also
have to work all weekend hopefully I can get the boat in next week, I want to make sure everything is Ok, have a tournament on the 22nd but if I can't get the boat wet before then I'll stay home

I tore down four of Larry's reels that he brought to me for service, 8 hrs of torture Man they were bad, one reel I spent 5 hrs on, but got them all going.............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Jonboat1850 said:


> Would really like to help with this years drops if you can use a hand. I have a boat with GPS.
> 
> Anyone ever check these out look really sweet : http://www.mossbackrack.com/


Jonboat...Welcome to "The Pack"....we are thankful to have your help! You can pm me you number and I will give you mine so we can get in touch when the time comes. I will be posting a meeting time soon so we can prepare and set a date for the actual splash.

That cover is WONDERFUL....but is very cost prohibitive for most of us, especially with the amount that is needed to benefit CJ. You still also need to add weight.
For the same amount of money AND A LITTLE WORK, you can buy several 5 gallon buckets at a bakery for $1 each, 40lb bags of concrete for around 3 dollars each, and cut or find dead limbs...add the concrete to the buckets, stuff with limbs, and you have many pieces of cover!
Guys use bamboo, pvc from contactors or they buy it, plastic pipe or tubing, or milk crates, or they cut shrubs and attach to concrete blocks....Lowell also will have a couple hundred Christmas trees at CJ and some other wood that they will need help assembling before the drop.
This is a great way to meet a bunch of great guys, learn about the lake, and help the fishery for MANY years to come!
Good Fishing To All
Brent


----------



## cherlyn05

Lowell H Turner said:


> And even if we only get 1 more "CC" in, will be grateful...btw, there are only 50- 60 "C" trees currently. Would LOVE to get a bunch of cedars and/ or osage orange...


May I ask what a "CC" is?
Hello everyone, New here, and trying to get advice, fishing dates, and general fun. I saw what was said about buckets, concrete, tree branches? etc. I have a wooded lot, does that help any or apply to this?


----------



## cherlyn05

I have no idea what kind of trees they are, the one in the middle of my yard is huge and white. lol, doubt that tells ya what kind it is, but that is just one, as i said, i have a wooded-ish lot. Your welcome to come by and see what is out there. What kind of line do you guys use? I use 50# Spider. 'course, I am on the hunt for "granpappy cat" lol


----------



## Intimidator

cherlyn05 said:


> May I ask what a "CC" is?
> Hello everyone, New here, and trying to get advice, fishing dates, and general fun. I saw what was said about buckets, concrete, tree branches? etc. I have a wooded lot, does that help any or apply to this?


Welcome...as you can see, CJ is just more than a place to fish for most of us, alot of Great friends met on this thread, and now besides just fishing we contribute to the well being of the fishery known as "Mother CJ".
So what do you know about the lake?? 
She can be contrary, but once you can learn some of her secrets, you can have a blast!


----------



## cherlyn05

Thank you for the welcoming. Well, let's see what do i know? That IS the question, lol. I know that fishing at the marina will get you shad and bluegill. The Marina's break wall is supposed to be a good spot for perch. There are islands out there, have any of you been back there? Many little "cubby holes" to explore as well. Yes, she is VERY contrary and loves to snag a pole when she can, lol.


----------



## BigAl1765

how long until open water darn it im growing tired and restless staring at electronics and day dreaming lol


----------



## cherlyn05

Join the club!!! LOL


----------



## Bossman302

I am also ready for warmer weather, cabin fever is a nasty thing! Something I was curious about, how does the amount of ice in a season affect the shad? I know we had a decent amount of ice this year, but does that kill off a lot of shad or does something else affect the amount of shad killed off in spring?


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> I am also ready for warmer weather, cabin fever is a nasty thing! Something I was curious about, how does the amount of ice in a season affect the shad? I know we had a decent amount of ice this year, but does that kill off a lot of shad or does something else affect the amount of shad killed off in spring?


Sometimes both happen, or a quick temperature change....but for some reason we have been blessed and the dang things aren't dying...I didn't see any floaters Tuesday at all.
Hopefully we got lucky again....it is Great for the health of the fishery, if the small ones don't die...once all the cover is in and everything stabilizes, then a kill every now and then will benefit the fishermen. We're kinda in a "trade off" period right now and I'd rather have plenty of shad food for the growing population. This also takes pressure off perch and the natural baitfish.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Just waiting on open water to get on the channel bite!


----------



## fshman_165

Brent mentioned temp changes...you see more shad kills when the lake freezes then thaws and then freezes and thaws etc. Big swings in water temperature seem to kill the most shad. A bout of long steady ice, like this year, usually doesnt kill them off. I have seen a really good ice year that left a ton of dead shad...but thats generally the exception.


----------



## Intimidator

cherlyn05 said:


> Thank you for the welcoming. Well, let's see what do i know? That IS the question, lol. I know that fishing at the marina will get you shad and bluegill. The Marina's break wall is supposed to be a good spot for perch. There are islands out there, have any of you been back there? Many little "cubby holes" to explore as well. Yes, she is VERY contrary and loves to snag a pole when she can, lol.


I am not a Kat person, but I accidentally catch kitties on swimbaits, I am one of the few it seems, who will eat the dang things!
I have caught a couple 30+ inchers but ALOT of 2 pounders.
That is the difference between a paylake and CJ....to be a successful paylaker, you pay a fee and hope to get lucky with the bait you are using...most fish are in unfamiliar, foreign, and unnatural water and are stressed.
To be successful in a river or lake, you must understand all aspects of the fish, the fishery, how they interact, weather patterns and variations, etc, etc. Then you must pick the baits and present them in a way to appeal to BIG fish.
If you take the time to learn from some of these guys, you will find the Big Kitties you seek.


----------



## Flathead King 06

CJ is plentiful with channels mostly averaging 2-5lbs but occasionally you will luck into a 10+lber. If you know the lake and follow the bait fish you will always find cats. The lake also homes some flatties and blues, but few and far between. Still rooting for DNR to stock with blues


----------



## Intimidator

fshman_165 said:


> Brent mentioned temp changes...you see more shad kills when the lake freezes then thaws and then freezes and thaws etc. Big swings in water temperature seem to kill the most shad. A bout of long steady ice, like this year, usually doesnt kill them off. I have seen a really good ice year that left a ton of dead shad...but thats generally the exception.


Your right Pete...sometimes it doesn't make sense....I wanted to make it through all the cover drops without a major kill and it looks like that's how it's going to work out for us...I know it makes fishing tougher at certain times... but I felt that if we grow the predators population and had a LARGE food base, things would stabilize quicker.
I think the natural baitfish population has made a really nice return and with Lowell's lobster reefs, we should be near perfect as possible, for the lake to grow healthy. ..now it's up to Mother CJ to use her magic!


----------



## fshman_165

Sounds like a good name for a dive bar n grill in a coastal city. CJ Wallygators love to eat those mudbugs...certain times of year you find gators with raw spots on their heads/sides from getting up in the rocks and eating them...


----------



## cherlyn05

fshman_165 said:


> Sounds like a good name for a dive bar n grill in a coastal city. CJ Wallygators love to eat those mudbugs...certain times of year you find gators with raw spots on their heads/sides from getting up in the rocks and eating them...


A dive bar? naw, more like a bar in hawaii, right in the water to swim up to with umbrella drinks!!  oh yea, that is sooooo me!!!! LOL

Ok, so what do i need to know about catching the big kats in cj?


----------



## cherlyn05

anyone hittin the lake saturday? gonna be 48 and clear


----------



## Salmonid

Cherlyn, the next 4 weeks are a GREAT time to catch the bigger cats at CJ. Post ice shad kills leaves lots of dead but nicely preserved shad trapped in the ice to feast upon and the cats start ramping up activity as the temps warm the water. lastly the bigger cats are moving towards the shorelines and feasting up to get ready for the spawn, ( late May into June usually for channel cats) 
Several good methods to catch these feeding fish is casting along the rip rap, or not far from shore with fresh cut bait like shad, or maybe bluegills you have caught fair and square. also drifting/trolling same cut baits and also on windy days using what some call the Doc bobber system, its been very successful on a nice breezy day. 

Spring and Fall are the best times to get the heavier fish at CJ and most lakes for that mater so don't miss out on the prime time which is just starting and only getting better over the next 2-3 weeks as water temps rise from the high 30's up to around 55 degrees.

If your ever available on weekday afternoons, let me know, that's my best time to get to CJ fo the next few weeks. 

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid

Oh sorry, Im out of state for a catfish tourney but im sure a fair amount of folks will be hitting CJ this weekend. 

Salmonid


----------



## cherlyn05

I know you'll be at the tourny, wish you luck!


----------



## jaws01

Can u get a boat on the lake this weekend 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

jaws01 said:


> Can u get a boat on the lake this weekend
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Not right now...the lake is locked right now in that area, over to the tree on the S. Breaker wall of the Marina...this south wind may move it all north or bust the rest of it up. 
White caps everywhere...this will finish it off.


----------



## Flathead King 06

I took monday off to get out and see whats hungry. Anyone going to be out?


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Not right now...the lake is locked right now in that area, over to the tree on the S. Breaker wall of the Marina...this south wind may move it all north or bust the rest of it up.
> White caps everywhere...this will finish it off.


I just got back from meeting with Big Al....alot of changes in 4 hours. ..YOU CAN EASILY LAUNCH A BOAT.
ONLY REAL ICE IS AROUND WHISKY ISLAND. Don't know about the Marina but Guppy said the mouth was open to the first sets of docks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaws01

Thanks 4 the update want to try and get on some cold water eyes 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doctor

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, It is on too bad I have to work this weekend but Monday and Tuesday are open for me............Doc


----------



## BigAl1765

depends on if they want me to work the day that they interview me I might go out monday


----------



## Intimidator

I got bad news today about my eye...so I need to get out as much as possible in the next few days...I'm gonna be out of commission for 6-8 weeks....after this crappy winter, now I'm gonna miss Gator season, and maybe the spawn...it just doesn't seem fair, but in the grand scheme of things, I'd rather be alive!
Prayers are welcome!
GOOD FISHING TO YOU ALL!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Prayers be with you Brent. Hope everything goes well, you need anything buddy just say so...


----------



## socdad

Hang in there Brent, the fish will be there when this is behind you &#8230; thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## Intimidator

And look what was out on my porch...

And a non fishing tidbit...just watched NEED FOR SPEED...If you're into cars it's The Greatest car movie ever!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishdealer04

Intimidator said:


> I got bad news today about my eye...so I need to get out as much as possible in the next few days...I'm gonna be out of commission for 6-8 weeks....after this crappy winter, now I'm gonna miss Gator season, and maybe the spawn...it just doesn't seem fair, but in the grand scheme of things, I'd rather be alive!
> Prayers are welcome!
> GOOD FISHING TO YOU ALL!


Prayers with you Brent! I will do my best to get out there and catch a few gators in your honor


----------



## BigAl1765

if you need anything brent let me know and thanks for the bag o' goodies. you put it ahead of fast and furious?


----------



## cyberfox2200

Bossman302 said:


> I am also ready for warmer weather, cabin fever is a nasty thing! Something I was curious about, how does the amount of ice in a season affect the shad? I know we had a decent amount of ice this year, but does that kill off a lot of shad or does something else affect the amount of shad killed off in spring?


Whats up bossman where u been all winter was beggining to wonder if we would ever hear from ya again. Glad your out of hibernation. I think we will c what kind of shad kill we had this year once ice clears


----------



## cyberfox2200

Flathead King 06 said:


> Just waiting on open water to get on the channel bite!


Hey look who it is ole jerimiah coming out of the bear den. Nice to c u on here flathead.


----------



## Tin Guppy

cyberfox2200 said:


> Hey look who it is ole jerimiah coming out of the bear den. Nice to c u on here flathead.


cyberfox he did do 1 drive by shout out as I was sitting on the ice this winter. Said he may be back but that was 2 months ago.


----------



## Shaggy

Brent...Sorry to hear about your eye problem. It sucks this comes up at the end of a long winter but we can't chose how our health goes. You'll be in my prayers and if I can be of any help just holler.


----------



## bmffishing247

Brent, sorry about the situation. I don't reply much to the forum yet but follow all the threads and posts made. Also have seen ya out on cj a few times. Hang in there man. Prayers for a speedy recovery so u can get those keitechs in the water.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Thanks guys...I really wasn't wanting to bring attention to the issue, but maybe I can save someone else the hassle I'm gonna go through.
I have skin cancer on the inside and outside of my eyelid...due to the divorce I waited to have it checked and it grew...now, I will have a large portion of my top and bottom eyelid removed and major reconstruction by a plastic surgeon....I will have several skin grafts since it's such a large area.
This was all caused by not wearing sunglasses and taking other sun precautions....if you ever develop a wart, cysts, or anything else that looks weird or out of place, please go have it checked!
Luckily mine is still treatable and caused no eye or socket damage...but I will have a lengthy recovery due to my putting it off.
I'll be again living vicariously through you guys after the surgery, so keep posting reports for me or pm me!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL OF YOU!


----------



## BigAl1765

Anybody going out tomorrow. was debating on if I should or just wait a while longer


----------



## Intimidator

Fished today from 12:30 until 3pm....a couple brave souls were out in boats trying to stay out of the wind and White caps. For a day that was not suppose to have any wind, it was blowing hard everywhere we went.
Fished with Rusty and my buddy Pat....I enjoyed being out and talking with the boys...the bad thing was that no matter where we went, a strong musky smell followed us!.....I'm blaming it on the winds blowing the stink in, but I think Pepe Le Pew visited!


----------



## Intimidator

BigAl1765 said:


> Anybody going out tomorrow. was debating on if I should or just wait a while longer


Dude, if the wind lays down, you need to hit the lakeside rocks or Jeremiah's area!


----------



## Doctor

Any signs of floating Shad they should start rising to the surface and get wind swept to the banks, sorry to here about your eye, if you need an older chauffeur to drive you around I can handle that sweet Camaro for you I can wear the black tie and suit with the hat.... Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Any signs of floating Shad they should start rising to the surface and get wind swept to the banks, sorry to here about your eye, if you need an older chauffeur to drive you around I can handle that sweet Camaro for you I can wear the black tie and suit with the hat.... Doc


No dead shad anywhere...the wind was in our faces no matter where we went and the floaters
just aren't there.

I may get so sick of sitting at home that I may take you up on that...I want you to dress up in the Darth Vadar suit and talk about catfish!
Rusty said he'll take me out on the boat and cast for me if I'm allowed to reel fish in....lol


----------



## BigAl1765

so you heading out tomorrow intimidator and gives me tips and give m,e someone to talk to? I will be more than happy to have a partner


----------



## Intimidator

BigAl1765 said:


> so you heading out tomorrow intimidator and gives me tips and give m,e someone to talk to? I will be more than happy to have a partner


Suppose to be cold and snow...I'll be sitting by the fire!


----------



## BigAl1765

darn well let me know if you change your mind im heading out anyway


----------



## Flathead King 06

Glad to see everyone is still kickin' lol yea i didnt even make it out but twice on the ice all season. Just had so much stuff going on. And now Ive got until Sept. as I have another little one on the way. 

Rusty I had full intention of coming back to fish but ended up with like 6 deer heads dropped off that night. If it hasnt been one thing its another. This taxidermy stuff has chewed up a big chunk of my time.

And speaking of that, if anyone catches a 16" crappie they arent going to mount, I need one to do a replica with.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> No dead shad anywhere...the wind was in our faces no matter where we went and the floaters
> just aren't there.
> 
> I may get so sick of sitting at home that I may take you up on that...I want you to dress up in the Darth Vadar suit and talk about catfish!
> Rusty said he'll take me out on the boat and cast for me if I'm allowed to reel fish in....lol


The times I was out on the ice I didnt see but 1 shad through the ice... Usually we can see several dozen dead ones in the ice, but for only one shad, I dont think we had or will have a shad kill this year. Not unless the temps really fluctuate high and low in the near future. 

Will make for an interesting spring feast for the cats... Oh well find the clouds of baitfish and you'll find the hungry cats


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> The times I was out on the ice I didnt see but 1 shad through the ice... Usually we can see several dozen dead ones in the ice, but for only one shad, I dont think we had or will have a shad kill this year. Not unless the temps really fluctuate high and low in the near future.
> 
> Will make for an interesting spring feast for the cats... Oh well find the clouds of baitfish and you'll find the hungry cats


Yep, there should be plenty of shad for the Kitty flotilla to net....and plenty of food for a growing population of hungry fish. It might make it more difficult for the "finest" of Springfield to catch fish (except at the spawn) but it won't affect anyone I know that fishes CJ!!


----------



## cjpolecat

HIGHLY SECRET INFORMATION...CLASSIFIED INFO
West Construction drive, Northwestern High School, Route 41, contains a diversity of broken cement blocks, 10 hole bricks and much cement debree (Phonics Spelling) that could be used if picked up by some enerjetct (same spelling method) young folks.......MUST GET PERMISSON FIRST.... DON'T LET THIS GET OUT OR EVERYONE WILL WANT TO GET IN ON THIS. POSTED BY 
ANNOMIOUS

Remember..... MUST GET PERMISSION FIRST...


----------



## Flathead King 06

The block man on mitchell blvd is owned by my buddy's uncle... You guys getting blocks free? If not I can see what I can do to get what we need from him


----------



## Flathead King 06

Anyone going to be out tomorrow? Got the day off and was thinking about wetting a line.


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> cjpolecat, we MUST intercept a dump truck load of this material...what are you doing Wed ?


I'm doing cold and wet Wednsday but warmer and dryer on Thursday. Lets do it Thursday...


----------



## Medicman619

Hello everyone!! It's been a long time since I posted, but I'm anxious like the rest of you to get out on the water!! Is there a Spring clean up scheduled like we did last year around this time? I'll be getting my boat out of storage in the next couple weeks and getting her ready for the water! I'm looking forward to learning more about CJ and what it can offer.


----------



## Intimidator

Medicman619 said:


> Hello everyone!! It's been a long time since I posted, but I'm anxious like the rest of you to get out on the water!! Is there a Spring clean up scheduled like we did last year around this time? I'll be getting my boat out of storage in the next couple weeks and getting her ready for the water! I'm looking forward to learning more about CJ and what it can offer.


It's like that one Johnsonville Braut commercial where they are having the first Spring cookout and the last buddy finally comes out of hibernation and can't figure out what's going on....welcome to Spring buddy!LOL

Someone else will have to set up a Spring clean up unless they let me do more than what they first told me after my "issue" is fixed!

As soon as I know my timeframe, I will be setting up a Meet and Greet for this years Cover drop!


----------



## Medicman619

Where is the BBQ?? lol I could go for some Johnsonville Brats!!!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Tin Guppy said:


> cyberfox he did do 1 drive by shout out as I was sitting on the ice this winter. Said he may be back but that was 2 months ago.


Thats too funny guppy


----------



## Stampede

So when is the BBQ?


----------



## cherlyn05

can we put solar covers on or heaters in the water???? hurry up and get warmmmmmm! i can't wait any longer!


----------



## Doctor

I have a ton of buckets here at the house well over 50 if we can get permission we can start loading them up and I can get plenty more buckets if anybody needs them...............Doc


----------



## Doctor

Walked the ponds at Reid and Northridge with Cyberfox today found no signs of Shad, Man that air was still cold at 3pm


----------



## chuck71

I've not been on much lately, but are we permitted to do another drop this year?? I've been hoarding supplies in anticipation


----------



## Intimidator

YES, We are having OUR LAST drop this year....I'm gonna try and set up a MEET and GREET in April to discuss dates! We need to splash everything possible to "GO OUT WITH A BANG"!
Besides all the cover, Lowell would like to add to his own Immortal Legendary Achievements and do 2 more "Freshwater Lobster Reefs" with those still available and willing to help.
We think this will wrap up the project and then we can sit back and enjoy the fruits of our labor. 

Medicman and Stampede will be in charge of the BBQ...and Cherlyn will be in charge of furnishing the fried kitty filets....she'll be able to start catching them this weekend!
Lowell will have a tab going at the Crabby Patty hot dog stand at the Marina....Jeremiah will bring 1400 white Bass Filets, oh crap forgot...2 per side is 2800 filets (like last year).
Chuck is bringing Goose. ..ah right, HE DIDN'T KILL ANY LAST YEAR, now they've multiplied even more!
GUPPY, Curtis, and Salmonid are bringing the sardines they caught all winter through the ice!
FisherFL has a secret spot we can use, but everyone else knows about it too and we can't just have anybody showing up!
Easy is the Master of Darkness....he will have all his handiwork done the night before and no one is the wiser.
Doc will be the Entertainment and come dressed as his alter ego "Darth Admiral" of the USS Aircraft Carrier "Kitty Kat"....his first Mate, Daniel will come as Luke!...they have an enjoyable song and dance routine, that everyone will enjoy!
Jeff will find the fish for us all, but will never call anyone, and hoard them all to himself!
Steve will finally show up and tell stories of alien abduction. 
Socdad will be arrested on the way, for thousands of boxes of empty shells of all calibers in his truck...suspicions persist he is supplying bamboo and Osage Orange poachers with ammo.
Downtime is bringing the "Big Duck" back from his trip to the lake that begins with a D in Louisiana....the Duck Commander and all his kin, they were so impressed with the dyed Keitechs, they wanted to do a spinoff show with all the Characters at CJ...Downtime also finds Cajun Willie who went down for crawdads, but forgot what he was doing when he saw "The Twin Peaks"!
Lowell will be the Master of Ceremonies... his rambling, mysterious {evil laughter}, and the many voices in his head, will lead BigAl and Boss (302) to bury him in the foundation of the last Concrete Reef, before he can give away the location, Lowell's favorite pontoon, the SS GoLive will take him to be splashed, once and for all
No one can find Blueboat or Shaggy, but then someone spots moving trees and pvc out on the lake...the thought is that they both went overboard again loading up there boats with cover and the swirling CJ wind had them in a perpetual drift.
Pete wanted to shoot holes in their boats and add them and their cargo to the one DARTH Admiral found in the depths....but NorthSouth was confused and couldn't determine what direction to sink them....Walleyejigger finally intervened and picked spots that he doesn't troll in...we later found out he paid everyone off with visors! 
The Intimidator decided to fry up all his Keitechs for Calamari, because he wasn't going to be using them this year....And Fritz woke up and realized this was all a bad dream!lol
GOOD FISHING TO US ALL! 
If you were spared...it was only because my fingers were tired and steam was exiting my ears.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Omg that was awesome brent


----------



## cherlyn05

ROFLMAO! i think you need to edit the entertainment!


----------



## cyberfox2200

To bad we cant fill up on rubble from the old hospital


----------



## cherlyn05

Anything going on for this weekend? gonna be decent out and bf is off for the weekend


----------



## Salmonid

Good Roundup there Brent!!LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Tin Guppy

You all see what happens Brent gets bored now we will have to multiply this X10 before he gets to fish again.


----------



## Intimidator

cherlyn05 said:


> Anything going on for this weekend? gonna be decent out and bf is off for the weekend


Hey, if I still have both eyes...I'M FISHING!


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> Chuck is bringing Goose. ..ah right, HE DIDN'T KILL ANY LAST YEAR, now they've multiplied even more!


Hey this was a great year on the geese, we even killed several at the lake, although you couldn't tell it!


----------



## cherlyn05

Intimidator said:


> Hey, if I still have both eyes...I'M FISHING!


i gotta get my fix! gonna try to be out there near marina. mini meet and greet perhaps?


----------



## Doctor

I should be on the lake tomorrow shakedown run, going to take a look at some of our handiwork, if things go well I'll be posting pictures tomorrow night........Doc

Lowell, I'll get the buckets back there before the weekend


----------



## Flathead King 06

Well boys I can attest to how cold it was in the wind today... My face is wind burnt! Hit the lake a little after 11am and can say I was only there for about 20 mins near the MBR because that wind was brutal on exposed skin! 

Left the lake to try the spillway and again wasnt there long... Mother Nature has a sick sense of humor with swirling winds that tend to find any and all wind blocks. 

Today just wasnt my day, went home with a bad smell. On the bright side I was able to completely flesh the remaining deer capes I had left. On to tanning the rest of the week!

Plan on trying to get out this weekend as long as my work gets done this week  with the temps may even plan a night fishing outing, cats will definitely have the feed bag on with the forecast!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Thanks Doc...just keep an eye on your sonar in case Brent goes on by on an underwater `Nantucket sleigh ride ` still hanging onto his pole with Moby Dick boring thru, heading back to it`s deep water lair...that would be 1 of the best of those "Bet y`all ain`t NEVER seen NUTHING like THIS on sonar!" fish stories...btw, if you were gonna take a look at "CC" #1 try stealthing in and see whom (or what) is home, OK ? Am kinda curious...


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> YES, We are having OUR LAST drop this year....I'm gonna try and set up a MEET and GREET in April to discuss dates! We need to splash everything possible to "GO OUT WITH A BANG"!
> Besides all the cover, Lowell would like to add to his own Immortal Legendary Achievements and do 2 more "Freshwater Lobster Reefs" with those still available and willing to help.
> We think this will wrap up the project and then we can sit back and enjoy the fruits of our labor.
> 
> Medicman and Stampede will be in charge of the BBQ...and Cherlyn will be in charge of furnishing the fried kitty filets....she'll be able to start catching them this weekend!
> Lowell will have a tab going at the Crabby Patty hot dog stand at the Marina....Jeremiah will bring 1400 white Bass Filets, oh crap forgot...2 per side is 2800 filets (like last year).
> Chuck is bringing Goose. ..ah right, HE DIDN'T KILL ANY LAST YEAR, now they've multiplied even more!
> GUPPY, Curtis, and Salmonid are bringing the sardines they caught all winter through the ice!
> FisherFL has a secret spot we can use, but everyone else knows about it too and we can't just have anybody showing up!
> Easy is the Master of Darkness....he will have all his handiwork done the night before and no one is the wiser.
> Doc will be the Entertainment and come dressed as his alter ego "Darth Admiral" of the USS Aircraft Carrier "Kitty Kat"....his first Mate, Daniel will come as Luke!...they have an enjoyable song and dance routine, that everyone will enjoy!
> Jeff will find the fish for us all, but will never call anyone, and hoard them all to himself!
> Steve will finally show up and tell stories of alien abduction.
> Socdad will be arrested on the way, for thousands of boxes of empty shells of all calibers in his truck...suspicions persist he is supplying bamboo and Osage Orange poachers with ammo.
> Downtime is bringing the "Big Duck" back from his trip to the lake that begins with a D in Louisiana....the Duck Commander and all his kin, they were so impressed with the dyed Keitechs, they wanted to do a spinoff show with all the Characters at CJ...Downtime also finds Cajun Willie who went down for crawdads, but forgot what he was doing when he saw "The Twin Peaks"!
> Lowell will be the Master of Ceremonies... his rambling, mysterious {evil laughter}, and the many voices in his head, will lead BigAl and Boss (302) to bury him in the foundation of the last Concrete Reef, before he can give away the location, Lowell's favorite pontoon, the SS GoLive will take him to be splashed, once and for all
> No one can find Blueboat or Shaggy, but then someone spots moving trees and pvc out on the lake...the thought is that they both went overboard again loading up there boats with cover and the swirling CJ wind had them in a perpetual drift.
> Pete wanted to shoot holes in their boats and add them and their cargo to the one DARTH Admiral found in the depths....but NorthSouth was confused and couldn't determine what direction to sink them....Walleyejigger finally intervened and picked spots that he doesn't troll in...we later found out he paid everyone off with visors!
> The Intimidator decided to fry up all his Keitechs for Calamari, because he wasn't going to be using them this year....And Fritz woke up and realized this was all a bad dream!lol
> GOOD FISHING TO US ALL!
> If you were spared...it was only because my fingers were tired and steam was exiting my ears.


Brent, My wife and I enjoyed reading this and came to the conclusion that that AE , Nashville Network or History channel needs to pick this up. I can see it now, Friends of CJ Big, Fish or Big Tale !!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Brent, My wife and I enjoyed reading this and came to the conclusion that that AE , Nashville Network or History channel needs to pick this up. I can see it now, Friends of CJ Big, Fish or Big Tale !!!!!


Tooooo Much crap going on...I needed a release!LOL

I think with the TALENT we have available, we could come up with a number 1 hit show...could you imagine the stories we could tell...heck, my rambling would just be a teaser!


----------



## Intimidator

For those needing updated...water temp yesterday was 37 degrees....lake should be thoroughly mixed due to recent wind vortices. Website stated they began filling on March 1st...BULL...the entire sandbar is visible...if they raise it, we could have creek spawns...looks like May again and the water will be too warm.

For those fishing...Any fast warming areas will draw Shad trying to escape the cold, those will be hotspots for predators. Look for shallows with rocks, trees, etc that will hold heat....fish will seek out 2 extra degrees! 
Crappie that inhabit the South are still deep, Nothern Crappie are holding to warm cover near clearer water away from the dirty flow. Gators will be on fire, along with Kitties and WB, THEY NEED TO GORGE NOW!
If you don't want to post areas, you can PM me and I'll break it down into general ideas so others can understand patterns...or water temps, depths, etc will be good!
Please check as much cover as possible so we can see if other areas are needed or we need to add to existing areas.
Doc should be able to update temps, etc, when he's done with running the Aircraft Carrier through her paces today!


----------



## Slick50

Wow .... sorry Intimidator. I opened a water temp post on Central forum and it was moved over here to Southwest. Ive been in the wrong forum the whole while. Gettin the hang of this website now. Lets get'm.


----------



## Intimidator

Slick50 said:


> Wow .... sorry Intimidator. I opened a water temp post on Central forum and it was moved over here to Southwest. Ive been in the wrong forum the whole while. Gettin the hang of this website now. Lets get'm.


Welcome...things are warming up, action should get better if the weather holds for awhile...a nice warm rain would really help! 
Let us know if you need any help...things are alittle touchy right now, but a few more degrees in any area can light things up!
Right now it is all about timing...if you find that area that is a tad warmer, you'll find fish that are gorging for the upcoming spawn!
They exert massive amounts of energy spawning, and right now they have to build those reserves. Most won't eat again until afterwards, especially if they have to heal.
The 4 Gators I caught the other day just SMASHED the swimmers....they had NOTHING in their bellies except for mush...they were FEEDING!

GOOD FISHING TO ALL


----------



## BigAl1765

well got the job and will only have sundays off if I choose to pick up the extra hours on Saturday which is a no brainer for me so im down for any weekend meetings just let me know a few days ahead of time so I can opt out of the Saturday shift and plenty of night fishing coming


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> For those needing updated...water temp yesterday was 37 degrees....lake should be thoroughly mixed due to recent wind vortices. Website stated they began filling on March 1st...BULL...the entire sandbar is visible...if they raise it, we could have creek spawns...looks like May again and the water will be too warm.


Ive been by the spillway everyday since march 1st and those gates are open still


----------



## cyberfox2200

Well got the boat in the water today. Started on second pull. Water temp was 37 to 39 depending on where on the lake u were. Could c the temp penetration go 10 feet on sonar. Fish i seen were holding tight at 20 feet. Not to bad everything worked except my trailer lights. Rewired them earlier today. Ran into Doc. He was headed to kitty land on the north.


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Well got the boat in the water today. Started on second pull. Water temp was 37 to 39 depending on where on the lake u were. Could c the temp penetration go 10 feet on sonar. Fish i seen were holding tight at 20 feet. Not to bad everything worked except my trailer lights. Rewired them earlier today. Ran into Doc. He was headed to kitty land on the north.


Nice Dude...were you able to get a line wet??


----------



## Salmonid

Flathead, I was up there today but didn't drive by the lake to see the outfall but last Wednesday it was a trickle when I drove by. Go figure...

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor

Well the first launch of the year is in the books, the carrier got wet today, started right up with no issues, ran great never pushed it up past 20 mph 3 foot rollers on the North end and the west bank so picture taken was tough but did get a few, water temp on North end is 42.3 rest of lake was anywhere from 37.9 to 41.6
so here goes the pictures:

First off my retirement pride and Joy ready to launch then sitting on the water.



















Now for the water shots very hard to do the wind was crankin out there and it was always hitting the side of the boat but got some shots of some of the drops, not many fish hanging on them but a few were loaded.........hope you enjoy them..........Doc


----------



## whodeynati

Dang Doc, you got 1 bada$$ rig there!


----------



## Intimidator

Nice! Glad the USS Kitty Kat had successful maneuvers!
Very nice pics.


----------



## cherlyn05

The Lost City of Atlantis!!!! did ya'all see it? LOL


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Nice Dude...were you able to get a line wet??


Yes i did i smell bad tonight


----------



## cyberfox2200

Well thought my run was good. Got home checked lower unit oil and wouldnt u no it. Chocolate milk. Now the lower end reuild begins. Got it stripped and cleaned and ready for all new seals and waterpump


----------



## Doctor

Lowell H Turner said:


> Doc, did you have any `company` on the pebble pile ?


Tried to go over there but the wind was brutal made it to the handicap then turned the boat out, the water is very shallow in that area, most of that bar at the cliff is fully exposed, looks like they have dropped the water lower than 3 foot this year


----------



## Bossman302

Intimidator said:


> YES, We are having OUR LAST drop this year....I'm gonna try and set up a MEET and GREET in April to discuss dates! We need to splash everything possible to "GO OUT WITH A BANG"!
> Besides all the cover, Lowell would like to add to his own Immortal Legendary Achievements and do 2 more "Freshwater Lobster Reefs" with those still available and willing to help.
> We think this will wrap up the project and then we can sit back and enjoy the fruits of our labor.
> 
> Medicman and Stampede will be in charge of the BBQ...and Cherlyn will be in charge of furnishing the fried kitty filets....she'll be able to start catching them this weekend!
> Lowell will have a tab going at the Crabby Patty hot dog stand at the Marina....Jeremiah will bring 1400 white Bass Filets, oh crap forgot...2 per side is 2800 filets (like last year).
> Chuck is bringing Goose. ..ah right, HE DIDN'T KILL ANY LAST YEAR, now they've multiplied even more!
> GUPPY, Curtis, and Salmonid are bringing the sardines they caught all winter through the ice!
> FisherFL has a secret spot we can use, but everyone else knows about it too and we can't just have anybody showing up!
> Easy is the Master of Darkness....he will have all his handiwork done the night before and no one is the wiser.
> Doc will be the Entertainment and come dressed as his alter ego "Darth Admiral" of the USS Aircraft Carrier "Kitty Kat"....his first Mate, Daniel will come as Luke!...they have an enjoyable song and dance routine, that everyone will enjoy!
> Jeff will find the fish for us all, but will never call anyone, and hoard them all to himself!
> Steve will finally show up and tell stories of alien abduction.
> Socdad will be arrested on the way, for thousands of boxes of empty shells of all calibers in his truck...suspicions persist he is supplying bamboo and Osage Orange poachers with ammo.
> Downtime is bringing the "Big Duck" back from his trip to the lake that begins with a D in Louisiana....the Duck Commander and all his kin, they were so impressed with the dyed Keitechs, they wanted to do a spinoff show with all the Characters at CJ...Downtime also finds Cajun Willie who went down for crawdads, but forgot what he was doing when he saw "The Twin Peaks"!
> Lowell will be the Master of Ceremonies... his rambling, mysterious {evil laughter}, and the many voices in his head, will lead BigAl and Boss (302) to bury him in the foundation of the last Concrete Reef, before he can give away the location, Lowell's favorite pontoon, the SS GoLive will take him to be splashed, once and for all
> No one can find Blueboat or Shaggy, but then someone spots moving trees and pvc out on the lake...the thought is that they both went overboard again loading up there boats with cover and the swirling CJ wind had them in a perpetual drift.
> Pete wanted to shoot holes in their boats and add them and their cargo to the one DARTH Admiral found in the depths....but NorthSouth was confused and couldn't determine what direction to sink them....Walleyejigger finally intervened and picked spots that he doesn't troll in...we later found out he paid everyone off with visors!
> The Intimidator decided to fry up all his Keitechs for Calamari, because he wasn't going to be using them this year....And Fritz woke up and realized this was all a bad dream!lol
> GOOD FISHING TO US ALL!
> If you were spared...it was only because my fingers were tired and steam was exiting my ears.


LOL, the mud bugs would enjoy that! I can hear the secret chanting now, "One of us! One of us! One of us!" :T



cyberfox2200 said:


> Whats up bossman where u been all winter was beggining to wonder if we would ever hear from ya again. Glad your out of hibernation. I think we will c what kind of shad kill we had this year once ice clears


Lol, Hibernation for sure! The temps this year were brutal haha. I got out to deer creek a week or so ago, didnt catch anything :S, but being able to cast a few lures gave me that itch to fish lol, decided to jump on here and see what was going on.


----------



## Intimidator

cherlyn05 said:


> The Lost City of Atlantis!!!! did ya'all see it? LOL


Yep...Doc has picture of that!
He could probably find the lost plane before the Chinese do...Heck, he found a 17' boat in CJ last year!lol


----------



## Slick50

That Kitty is bad to the bone Doc !


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> cjpolecat, if you`re still willing, was going to see about just setting the "C" trees out in a line and cutting what limbs we can tomorrow. will hold off getting what bricks we can until Doc drops off the buckets, OK ?


OK ....PM me what equiptment we will need . Don't know how long bricks and blocks will last.. They won't wait on us, they tore the school down in a week,,purhaps some one else can pick them up. 
There was a large pile of cement blocks on the East side but they were on the inside of the fence....Don't go there without PERMISSION...
CJP


TYPED USING THE pick and cuss method. CUSSING REMOVES THE FRUSTRATION THAT HAS BUILT UP


----------



## Stampede

[Medicman and Stampede will be in charge of the BBQ..]

That cool,i've been collecting road kill all winter,need to use some up.House startin to smell.


----------



## Intimidator

Stampede said:


> [Medicman and Stampede will be in charge of the BBQ..]
> 
> That cool,i've been collecting road kill all winter,need to use some up.House startin to smell.


I can remember as a lad, my Grandmother who was an adult during the depression, fixed up this nice rabbit dinner with gravy and biscuits, it was her typical fabulous meal...afterwards she showed me the skin of a '**** she had hit earlier in the day.
She could cook up any animal or fish (even carp) and turn it into a meal fit for a King! She hunted and fished into her early 90's and passed in her sleep 2 wks before she turned 100...I had roadkill several times in my life...she rendered rotten meat for her suet for her birds.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> I can remember as a lad, my Grandmother who was an adult during the depression, fixed up this nice rabbit dinner with gravy and biscuits, it was her typical fabulous meal...afterwards she showed me the skin of a '**** she had hit earlier in the day.
> She could cook up any animal or fish (even carp) and turn it into a meal fit for a King! She hunted and fished into her early 90's and passed in her sleep 2 wks before she turned 100...I had roadkill several times in my life...she rendered rotten meat for her suet for her birds.


Dude, 90% of my yearly venison comes compliments of the State Hwy Patrol or the Sheriffs office. As long as you get the meat in a timely manner and its not really messed up, its just as good as shooting the animal.


----------



## cherlyn05

anyone know what the requirement age is for a fishing license? at what age they start requiring a person to have one?


----------



## Intimidator

cherlyn05 said:


> anyone know what the requirement age is for a fishing license? at what age they start requiring a person to have one?


16 years old!


----------



## Flathead King 06

cherlyn05 said:


> anyone know what the requirement age is for a fishing license? at what age they start requiring a person to have one?


Not to sound like a jerk and hopefully I dont offend you, but you better pick up a 2014-2015 fishing regulations booklet or at least view the PDF online via ohiodnr. Saying this because if you didnt know what the age restriction is for purchasing a license you probably arent too familiar with other laws either... and nothing ruins a good day of fishing like a hefty fine and ticket for not knowing the regulations.


----------



## Fishman43078

Doc or anyone,

How hard is it to catch shad right now at CJ? I have zero bait and would love to chase the kitty's this weekend. If so, where are the likely places to catch them this time of year.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Fishman43078 said:


> Doc or anyone,
> 
> How hard is it to catch shad right now at CJ? I have zero bait and would love to chase the kitty's this weekend. If so, where are the likely places to catch them this time of year.


Shad will be transitioning from deeper water to warmer shallow areas, especially with the next couple days highs. I would target the MBR wall on the outside as that steel will collect and hold heat faster than the rocks. The shad should be moving in towards the marina break walls with the next couple days temps as well... And of course you can always try the spillway below the first waterfall... Good deep hole there but littered with rock and debris... Can be a castnetting nightmare!


----------



## Fishman43078

Thanks Flathead. 

Picking up a used freezer this weekend to begin stocking up for river trips. Bait is the toughest for me so I hope to be able to keep it stocked. It seems like I spend more time getting bait than I do fishing sometimes. I appreciate the advice. I fish out of a 20ft stingray with a set of Monster Rod Holders across the back. If you see me on CJ, stop and say hi.

Chad


----------



## cyberfox2200

Shad will be in warmer well oxygenated water. Where the creek dumps in would be a good starting point. In cold water your best bet is use a sonar look for clouds in water or what we call a bait ball then throw castnet. Depending on depth if its deep then use the biggest mesh u can thats legal. That way it sinks faster also 1.75 pds per foot in diameter for weight


----------



## Medicman619

I think we all can relate!! LOL


----------



## Medicman619

cyberfox2200 said:


> Shad will be in warmer well oxygenated water. Where the creek dumps in would be a good starting point. In cold water your best bet is use a sonar look for clouds in water or what we call a bait ball then throw castnet. Depending on depth if its deep then use the biggest mesh u can thats legal. That way it sinks faster also 1.75 pds per foot in diameter for weight


Thanks for the tip! If only I could figure out how to throw my cast net correctly! I need more practice and more YouTube video guidance!


----------



## Medicman619

Lowell H Turner said:


> Like that Medicman 619 ! How`d you get ahold of my last Xray ?


Medical people have their ways!


----------



## Intimidator

Medicman619 said:


> View attachment 92869
> I think we all can relate!! LOL


Exactly...I took off today and Friday....as soon as I get my son on the bus, I'm on the lake!
I figure since the Doctor's haven't called yet, I will take advantage of both eyes!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Fishman43078 said:


> Thanks Flathead.
> 
> Picking up a used freezer this weekend to begin stocking up for river trips. Bait is the toughest for me so I hope to be able to keep it stocked. It seems like I spend more time getting bait than I do fishing sometimes. I appreciate the advice. I fish out of a 20ft stingray with a set of Monster Rod Holders across the back. If you see me on CJ, stop and say hi.
> 
> Chad


Will do man... Plan on being out somewhere this weekend just dont know if it will be at the lake or clark


----------



## Intimidator

Well, not a skunk but also nothing legal....caught 2 dink twelves (+/-) from the cover Don, Dale, and I dropped last year. This stuff has been a nursery since last year but it was the only place out of the wind enough that I could cast. Wind was brutal again, and out of all 4 directions, hopefully tomorrow is calmer. Still sticking with same colors of pink body orange tail...Big Girls gotta be hungry....just gotta get the wind to slow!


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Well, not a skunk but also nothing legal....caught 2 dink twelves (+/-) from the cover Don, Dale, and I dropped last year. This stuff has been a nursery since last year but it was the only place out of the wind enough that I could cast. Wind was brutal again, and out of all 4 directions, hopefully tomorrow is calmer. Still sticking with same colors of pink body orange tail...Big Girls gotta be hungry....just gotta get the wind to slow!




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cjpolecat

Don't go to North Western High School for bricks, We learned the hard way.
CJP


----------



## Doctor

cjpolecat said:


> Don't go to North Western High School for bricks, We learned the hard way.
> CJP


Oh Boy this should be good, what happened!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Oh Boy this should be good, what happened!!!!!


Oh goodie....this is gonna be another GREAT story for our Reality TV show!!!
Come on Fritz, the suspense is killing me!lol


----------



## cjpolecat

Intimidator said:


> Oh goodie....this is gonna be another GREAT story for our Reality TV show!!!
> Come on Fritz, the suspense is killing me!lol


A lady stopped as she was driving by, AND SAID, get out of those bricks, they are for ALLUMNI. I checked with realitives later and she was correct....The guy who me permission wasn't around natuarly... My conscious got the better of me and I took them back..(please note everything is in phonics tonight) She said she had my licence # and was calling the law (Germen Township). OH SHUCKS I SAID....
CJP


----------



## Slick50

Well ..... didnt have time to get the boat out today. Got off at 6:30pm and was in Buck Creek by 7. Caught one 12 incher (I call'm cigars) and lost a MONSTER. I seen her come up and show her ghost, turned my head to see how far away my cousin was with the net and as I turned my head back to her I was ducking my jig as it shot at my face. Now its shoulda, woulda, coulda all night for me. But thats ok. Better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> A lady stopped as she was driving by, AND SAID, get out of those bricks, they are for ALLUMNI. I checked with realitives later and she was correct....The guy who me permission wasn't around natuarly... My conscious got the better of me and I took them back..(please note everything is in phonics tonight) She said she had my licence # and was calling the law (Germen Township). OH SHUCKS I SAID....
> CJP


So what if the alum don't want Her bricks....do you get them then??
Come on Fritz, how come you didn't use that Polecat charm on her!


----------



## Intimidator

Slick50 said:


> Well ..... didnt have time to get the boat out today. Got off at 6:30pm and was in Buck Creek by 7. Caught one 12 incher (I call'm cigars) and lost a MONSTER. I seen her come up and show her ghost, turned my head to see how far away my cousin was with the net and as I turned my head back to her I was ducking my jig as it shot at my face. Now its shoulda, woulda, coulda all night for me. But thats ok. Better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all


"You lost that lovin feelin...and she's gone, gone, gone, whoa whoa whoah!"

Is you buddy busting your chops?
I know that feeling and it sucks, most of the time I go swimming after it...the water is still "alittle chilly"...I may have to even think about going in, in these conditions! Hee Hee


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> " I go swimming after it...the water is still "alittle chilly"...I may have to even think about going in, in these conditions! Hee Hee


Dare you to Brent lol. This should be good


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell did the talking, I drove the getaway truck


----------



## Medicman619

That story cracks me up! Who knew old bricks would be that important to someone. Geez


----------



## Slick50

Intimidator said:


> "You lost that lovin feelin...and she's gone, gone, gone, whoa whoa whoah!"
> 
> Is you buddy busting your chops?
> I know that feeling and it sucks, most of the time I go swimming after it...the water is still "alittle chilly"...I may have to even think about going in, in these conditions! Hee Hee


Ofcourse hes bustin my chops. Especially since he never got a hit. "Whoa, whoa, whoah" I'll be back in the creek when I get off and out on the lake this weekend.


----------



## fshman_165

Walleye bite is really getting good in the main lake. Was out late (till 5 am this morning) and got 5 nice fish. Small fish was 18 and big was about 25. Lost a nice largemouth..I would venture to say about 5 lbs. This is shaping up to be a really good spring bite. I threw back 4 short fish about 13 or 14 inches. This is the 4th trip in a row with nice keepers..no need for a boat right now, unless you want big crappies. My boat will sit in its heated garage for a few more weeks...at this rate... maybe till May


----------



## fshman_165

They arent coming easy...you have to work for them...lots of moving...but they are starting to show up in larger numbers. Each trip has been more successful than the last.


----------



## Slick50

fshman_165 said:


> Walleye bite is really getting good in the main lake. Was out late (till 5 am this morning) and got 5 nice fish. Small fish was 18 and big was about 25. Lost a nice largemouth..I would venture to say about 5 lbs. This is shaping up to be a really good spring bite. I threw back 4 short fish about 13 or 14 inches. This is the 4th trip in a row with nice keepers..no need for a boat right now, unless you want big crappies. My boat will sit in its heated garage for a few more weeks...at this rate... maybe till May


Guess I'll be on the main lake tonight instead. Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## Doctor

Dropped 50 buckets back in the lane behind the cover, if anybody needs more buckets pm me I can get a ton of these things...Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 8am-12:30...caught 3 dink Gators on various gummy color....didn't get enough so I went back out from 5 til almost 10pm with Guppy and Crazy4Smallmouth....caught 1 more dink and missed a GOOD bite while running my mouth! 
So I caught a dink every 2 hrs and 15 minutes...no other bites! Great time talking to the boys though!


----------



## BigAl1765

was thinking about going out today maybe cj but was thinking more of clark lake anybody know if they are biting at clark?


----------



## Intimidator

One thing for sure is that the dink Gators love my milk crate cover.... they must be able to swim in and out as fry, and feed off the stuff attracted to the wood and bricks, until they grow enough to swim around on there own....I've got enough stuff for 5 more sets in another area!


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> One thing for sure is that the dink Gators love my milk crate cover.... they must be able to swim in and out as fry, and feed off the stuff attracted to the wood and bricks, until they grow enough to swim around on there own....I've got enough stuff for 5 more sets in another area!


For those that haven't seen the different crate cover.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

Huge thank you goes to Doc for taking me to Rocky Fork lake for a catfish tourney. Started out windy and cold plenty of bites but no takers. Then an hour later doc put one in the livewell after a move to a less windy cove. Made a few more passes.nothing happened. 2 hours till end so we got a plan to move to shallow water. After a few in our new ground my rod went down and wasnt coming back up. Huge 12 pd channel cat gave my drag a good warming up. Few minutes later Doc boated 10 pder and a reposition and 5min later i boated another. Out of 30 boats we placed 4th and I got beat by 6ounces for the biggest fish. I loved every min of it still grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Salmonid

Cyber I didn't know that was you, and yep, good job out there, next time I wont give Doc any shad, LOL Just kidding, most of the gang down there is very friendly and we struggled to find 2 fish late in the day and got 7th. Nice day and good job on the big channel, RFL is trophy grounds....Too bad CJ doesn't give those kind of weights as today on RF. ( 1st was 6 fish-52lbs, 2nd 6 fish 48 lbs, 3rd 6 fish 43 lbs) 

Good job for you both!!

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Huge thank you goes to Doc for taking me to Rocky Fork lake for a catfish tourney. Started out windy and cold plenty of bites but no takers. Then an hour later doc put one in the livewell after a move to a less windy cove. Made a few more passes.nothing happened. 2 hours till end so we got a plan to move to shallow water. After a few in our new ground my rod went down and wasnt coming back up. Huge 12 pd channel cat gave my drag a good warming up. Few minutes later Doc boated 10 pder and a reposition and 5min later i boated another. Out of 30 boats we placed 4th and I got beat by 6ounces for the biggest fish. I loved every min of it still grinning from ear to ear.


Congrats Darth Admiral and Luke! May the force continue to be with you both!


----------



## Intimidator

RFL is trophy grounds....Too bad CJ doesn't give those kind of weights as today on RF.

I'm not a kitty lover...but everyone else seems to be able to catch Trophy Channels from CJ! Heck, 2 years ago I caught two 26 inchers (Fish Ohio) and two others in the 30's and it pissed me off cause I was wasting time getting them in instead of limiting on Crappie!lol
I would never purposely kill big fish so they went back in cause I respect the kat crowd.
I know my friends from Rocky, eat the hell out of the Channels...why kat fishermen here won't take small ones home is beyond me..start thinning the CJ kitty herd and you'll do us all a favor!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Went out from 5:40pm and survived til about 6:15....temp dropped from 50 to 38 in that time...casted till I could no longer feel my fingers...thought the tidal waves might push a Gator into the cove. 
Water was white capped and rolling....needless to say, I was frozen AND smelly!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Salmonid said:


> Cyber I didn't know that was you, and yep, good job out there, next time I wont give Doc any shad, LOL Just kidding, most of the gang down there is very friendly and we struggled to find 2 fish late in the day and got 7th. Nice day and good job on the big channel, RFL is trophy grounds....Too bad CJ doesn't give those kind of weights as today on RF. ( 1st was 6 fish-52lbs, 2nd 6 fish 48 lbs, 3rd 6 fish 43 lbs)
> 
> Good job for you both!!
> 
> Salmonid


Thanks salmanoid. You def had to work for fish today.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Congrats Darth Admiral and Luke! May the force continue to be with you both!


Thanks Brent.lol you had a rough day at least u got to get out and cast


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell
Is the place you get the concrete blocks across from Municipal Stadium (Old Name) and close to Mug N Jug??? If so, what kinda deal with them do we have??
I'm going to go down and set up an account with $40 in your name so you can get some blocks when your ready....that way if anyone else wants to add money, they can!


----------



## Doctor

Dan with his 12# My 8#


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Correct Sir Intimidator. Right across from Keg and Cork and their excellent pizzas. Owner`s name is Robert, really GOOD guy. We were paying 50 cents a piece for slightly deformed/ chipped/ damaged blocks. For a couple of yrs he gave us about 400 blocks for free since he had so many from 3 yrs of stock piling them. Brent, if we could get enough of them to do even 1 more "CC" would be grateful. Using straight blocks, no concrete rubble it would take about 250 blocks per "CC" plus the bricks on top. You have a gift for `negotiation` as you showed us working with the Corps and the "Gator Queen"; drive the best bargain you can and let him know it`s out last yr...see if you can`t play "Let`s Make A Deal" 1 last time, ok? We WILL sink every 1 of those blocks you can get...as soon as the weather warms will see about getting back into the lane...


Hey Lowell...At $.50/pc I'll come up with the money for the blocks for a "CC". If Brent can negotiate a lower price for a larger quantity so much the better for "CC#2". How do you stand on 10 hole bricks? How many per "CC"?


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Hey Lowell...At $.50/pc I'll come up with the money for the blocks for a "CC". If Brent can negotiate a lower price for a larger quantity so much the better for "CC#2". How do you stand on 10 hole bricks? How many per "CC"?


Let me go down this week and see what we can come up with...then we'll see who wants to buy in!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Brent when you go down mention to Rob that his nephew Alex said to come down and see if he could cut you a deal with free bricks/concrete rubble...


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> Let me go down this week and see what we can come up with...then we'll see who wants to buy in!


I'll throw some in the kitty.


----------



## Medicman619

I'll chip in as well!


----------



## Doctor

I'm gathering broken blocks here at work, got permission from the contractor to keep the broken stuff cleaned up so I'll be dropping buckets of the stuff off back in the lane, I'll just leave them in the buckets......Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Doc, YOU the MAN ! If you need a hand, am willing...


Lowell
Guppy and I were talking last night...if we are going to undertake building 2 more "FRESH WATER LOBSTER REEFS", we are going to need several Pontoons to do this!
We not only have to move more material but also to points farther than the one we have already built....if Matt is the only driver, it will take forever to get this done...we need an APB on anyone with a Pontoon will to take on Plastic Buckets, or have a carpet covered area willing to help us move Blocks!


----------



## Doctor

Lowell H Turner said:


> Doc, YOU the MAN ! If you need a hand, am willing...


I'm going to gather a few buckets each night when I leave from work, we have three expansions going on at my shop all at the same time.


----------



## Slick50

Lowell H Turner said:


> Intimidator, have been studying the maps of the lake bottom; have found 2 areas; 1 is about 2-3x further away than "CC" #1, the second is about 4-5X further away. Origionaly chose the spot for "CC" #1 because it was closest of the 3 and had a good break we draped it over. Both of these also have good breaks from 8-9 fow to about 11- 12 fow then down to about 14-16 fow within about 30`, very close to "CC" #1. We would need to do a survey to ensure the depths are correct, but they are both well within sight of the Marina but NOT within casting distance. Have to mention something saw yrs ago fishing Buck Creek beside Old Reid Park ponds...was casting, catching a few fish. Watched a 12" smallie swimming along these 10 hole red bricks the maint guys had dumped down the bank to control erosion, some were in the water. This bass would suddenly stop, get his head really close to the bricks and suddenly put his snout dead up against it and flare his gills. It then was closely looking at the other end of the same 10 hole brick. Curious, I set down the pole, went over and picked up this brick. As I lifted it, a small crayfish fell out, hit the water and that bass INSTANTLY inhaled him ! When I read that article the light came on...he was sucking those small crayfish out of the holes like a straw ! Have no doubt other bass and types of fish might learn to do the same. 300X 10 is a LOT of potential crayfish `straws`...not to mention the cement blocks and rubble for bigger specimens. And considering that crayfish are omnivores as well as being cannibals, they will have no shortage of food...


I can appreciate this observation .....


----------



## Doctor

I dropped off 5 buckets of concrete blocks back in the staging area today, there are two buckets of three hole bricks that somebody has dropped off back there along with some other buckets, I go back to work on Friday and work the whole weekend so I'll be gathering more rubble up, they staged 15 pallets of block yesterday at the shop so it looks like I'll get plenty this next month..........Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I dropped off 5 buckets of concrete blocks back in the staging area today, there are two buckets of three hole bricks that somebody has dropped off back there along with some other buckets, I go back to work on Friday and work the whole weekend so I'll be gathering more rubble up, they staged 15 pallets of block yesterday at the shop so it looks like I'll get plenty this next month..........Doc


I didn't want you to run out of buckets, so I ran another 15 buckets back there for you today!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Again, any UNPAINTED bricks, blocks or parts thereof are welcome ! Please make certain they are well clear of the lane. If a whole pallet of 10 hole bricks `magically ` appears that`d be WONDERFUL too ! Will be out next wk to start laying out the trees...


Chuck has a buddy who donated 10 new blocks and will try for more... I'm planning to hit the block place tomorrow.


----------



## Intimidator

I get "butchered" April 9th....so how's APRIL 19TH OR APRIL 26TH FOR THE "2014 COVER DROP MEET AND GREET"???
Once we get a date, I'm gonna try and get the meeting room at the COE building again...that way after the meeting we can maybe fish, and I can talk...this should also be plenty of time to get Debra there also!
As usual EVERYONE is welcome....and ANY HELP with the cover building or drop is WELCOME ALSO.

Dates we are looking at for the actual drop are July 19th, July 26th, and August 2nd.


----------



## Doctor

I'm good for the 19th


----------



## socdad

I'll plan on it, 19th or 26th will work for me.


----------



## Intimidator

Is April 19th good for everyone for the Meet and Greet....I know FisherFL has baseball but they'll be in for the drop.


----------



## fisherFL

Yeah the 19ths a Saturday so theirs a good chance will have a double header that day, sorry but ill definetely help with the drop!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyejigger

will have some block bricks and concrete from a job im going to do .


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> will have some block bricks and concrete from a job im going to do .


Thanks Corbin!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Apr 19 im takin my kids back to there mom in wv if its early i can


----------



## golive

My toon and I are in. Let me know and I will put some cash in on blocks and bricks also.

Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


----------



## fishdealer04

If I don't have my daughter that weekend and don't fish a tournament I will try and be up there. Would be nice to put some faces to the names on here haha.


----------



## Bossman302

im good for the 19th as well for the meet and greet, what time are yall thinking of having it?


----------



## BigAl1765

as long as its a weekend I will be fine as long as they don't need me to work ot


----------



## Intimidator

How about 8am April 19th.


----------



## Flathead King 06

date and time sounds good where at?


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> How about 8am April 19th.


Works for me.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> date and time sounds good where at?


I'm going to the COE today after work and Talk with Chris to see if we can use the meeting room there...then I'll let everyone know!


----------



## Stampede

For you with experence, how much weight would it take to hold say a 6 to 8ft cedar tree down.


----------



## Stampede

I guess laying on side vs. standing would depend on depth? And cedar would be good to use.


----------



## Intimidator

Stampede said:


> I guess laying on side vs. standing would depend on depth? And cedar would be good to use.


Yes...very good to use!
Think of a long lasting Christmas Tree!


----------



## Intimidator

OK...we're all set!

The 7th Annual, CJ Brown Cover Drop MEET AND GREET will be held on APRIL 19TH AT 8 AM IN THE VISITOR CENTER MEETING ROOM. This is on the dam side of the lake above the overlook area. Brian from the COE will be there and hopefully the Gator Queen.

Robert has also offered to sell us blocks at the same .50 cents per block for as many as we want...he can also load a truck or trailer with pallets of blocks if possible to save time....we need to determine how many we need, how much money we can come up with, and then I have to pay him and they can be picked up.


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Guys, as far as the blocks, we have about 65- 70 "C" trees in the lane. Am hoping to assemble 30- 40 "BB"s of osage orange and any other HARD limbs. Assuming we build 2 more "CC"s without the rubble base on gravel bottoms each will require about 250 blocks, plus the bricks..overguestimating, that`s 600 blocks, and about 600 10 hole bricks.


Did anything have to be purchased for the first CC? I'm committing $125 to buy the blocks for one of the CCs. What do the 10 hole bricks cost?


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> How about 8am April 19th.


That works


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Did anything have to be purchased for the first CC? I'm committing $125 to buy the blocks for one of the CCs. What do the 10 hole bricks cost?


He had 3 pallets of beautiful bricks for a job, I told him we'd take all 3 pallets....then he told me that they were $1.20 each......I guess we need to find them for free, they are big $$$!


----------



## sandrailer

hey Intimidator try L & L salvage and excavation


----------



## walleyejigger

sandrailer said:


> hey Intimidator try L & L salvage and excavation


not going to get anything cheap or free at that place


----------



## sandrailer

I reckon opinions vary!


----------



## Intimidator

sandrailer said:


> I reckon opinions vary!


I'll give them a call Todd and see...man, it NEVER hurts to ask! Sometimes you can catch people in a certain moment and they will move the earth for you!


----------



## Intimidator

NOTICE!!!

THE 7TH ANNUAL CJ BROWN COVER DROP MEET AND GREET will be held Saturday APRIL 19th, 8AM, at the ARMY COE Visitors Center above the dam overlook area!

EVERYONE is welcome, even if you just want to meet some new friends....we will be finalizing plans, talking about cover that can be built, or help you can provide, and have areas approved where we would like to see the cover go. Then if you want, it will turn into a very familar BS session!

YOU DO NOT NEED TO SPEND MONEY TO HELP!
1. We need physical labor, helping Lowell to attach blocks to Christmas trees in the Lane and to attach bunches of limbs to blocks.
2. We need people to help pick up blocks at the concrete place and drop them in the lane.
3. We need people to look, find, and deliver bricks to the lane.
4. We need people to help load cover from the lane on the day of the drop and put it on trailers to move to the Main Boat ramp.
5. We need trailers and boats
6. We need people to help load the cover onto the boats, ride out, and to drop it into the water.
7. Or if you prefer, like most of us, we need people to make cover at home, and then help everyone else do all the above!

It is VERY fun, worthwhile, and informative....you get to see first hand how a bunch of fishermen are restoring a fishery. These fishermen not only care about their fishery but most know it like it was their own...and they are willing to answer questions and share their knowledge, just so you can be part of the experience and become are caretaker also! 
And you get to meet ALOT of great people and meet fishing buddies for life! 
When I started this thread, I didn't know a single person from OGF, or really anyone that fished CJ...now, I have a whole new family of friends thanks to the cover drops and OGF.

GOOD FISHING TO ALL!
Brent


----------



## Slick50

Intimidator said:


> NOTICE!!!
> 
> THE 7TH ANNUAL CJ BROWN COVER DROP MEET AND GREET will be held Saturday APRIL 19th, 8AM, at the ARMY COE Visitors Center above the dam overlook area!
> 
> EVERYONE is welcome, even if you just want to meet some new friends....we will be finalizing plans, talking about cover that can be built, or help you can provide, and have areas approved where we would like to see the cover go. Then if you want, it will turn into a very familar BS session!
> 
> YOU DO NOT NEED TO SPEND MONEY TO HELP!
> 1. We need physical labor, helping Lowell to attach blocks to Christmas trees in the Lane and to attach bunches of limbs to blocks.
> 2. We need people to help pick up blocks at the concrete place and drop them in the lane.
> 3. We need people to look, find, and deliver bricks to the lane.
> 4. We need people to help load cover from the lane on the day of the drop and put it on trailers to move to the Main Boat ramp.
> 5. We need trailers and boats
> 6. We need people to help load the cover onto the boats, ride out, and to drop it into the water.
> 7. Or if you prefer, like most of us, we need people to make cover at home, and then help everyone else do all the above!
> 
> It is VERY fun, worthwhile, and informative....you get to see first hand how a bunch of fishermen are restoring a fishery. These fishermen not only care about their fishery but most know it like it was their own...and they are willing to answer questions and share their knowledge, just so you can be part of the experience and become are caretaker also!
> And you get to meet ALOT of great people and meet fishing buddies for life!
> When I started this thread, I didn't know a single person from OGF, or really anyone that fished CJ...now, I have a whole new family of friends thanks to the cover drops and OGF.
> 
> GOOD FISHING TO ALL!
> Brent


Sounds rich. I work until 3pm or I'd be there brother.


----------



## socdad

Intimidator said:


> ....if you ever develop a wart, cysts, or anything else that looks weird or out of place, please go have it checked!


I took your advice ...

I went to the dermatologist yesterday, something I thought olny teen age girls did. I have several spots on my back that concerned me but it was two very small spots, by comparison, that concerned him. I would never have thought they were a problem. Had a biopsy on two small 'spots'. &#8230; He told me that it probably wasn't a big deal, but they needed to go! I'll get the results in a week or so. Other than a couple of cauterized wounds I look to be fine. 

With the amount of sun we subject ourselves to it might not be a bad idea for those of you that remember DDE and JFK as presidents to take the time to have things checked out. 

His advice &#8230; cover up and liberally use sun screen.


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> I took your advice ...
> 
> I went to the dermatologist yesterday, something I thought olny teen age girls did. I have several spots on my back that concerned me but it was two very small spots, by comparison, that concerned him. I would never have thought they were a problem. Had a biopsy on two small 'spots'.  He told me that it probably wasn't a big deal, but they needed to go! I'll get the results in a week or so. Other than a couple of cauterized wounds I look to be fine.
> 
> With the amount of sun we subject ourselves to it might not be a bad idea for those of you that remember DDE and JFK as presidents to take the time to have things checked out.
> 
> His advice  cover up and liberally use sun screen.


Congrats Jeff!....hopefully it's nothing, but by having them removed you will not have to worry about them.
The rate for curing skin cancer is over 99 percent if they find it....please don't take chances, skin cancer is no longer a death sentence if treated. 
Just found out that I have to go in for a biopsy Monday Morning at 8am in Dublin ..the surgeon's office called and said they found out that if I didn't have one, my insurance wouldn't pay...at least they realized this because I sure wouldn't been able to cover it!


----------



## BlueBoat98

I went a year ago January just because it's a good idea to get checked out - especially for old guys with a lot of sun time. The spots I thought might be something were not but he found 3 "pre-cancerous" spots on my face and ear. He zapped them on the spot with some freeze gun and said to come back in 6 months. Found two more then and zapped 'em. In January of this year I was clear and he said come back in a year. Of the five spots he treated I only had a vague suspicion of one of them.

His advice... wear a hat, use 30 and up spf sunscreen and wear polarized sunglasses. All stuff that I have always done. Glad I went in - "pre-cancer" is better than "post."

I'm good for the meet and greet and will have a bit more cedar and some mulberry and other hardwood for the drop.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> I went a year ago January just because it's a good idea to get checked out - especially for old guys with a lot of sun time. The spots I thought might be something were not but he found 3 "pre-cancerous" spots on my face and ear. He zapped them on the spot with some freeze gun and said to come back in 6 months. Found two more then and zapped 'em. In January of this year I was clear and he said come back in a year. Of the five spots he treated I only had a vague suspicion of one of them.
> 
> His advice... wear a hat, use 30 and up spf sunscreen and wear polarized sunglasses. All stuff that I have always done. Glad I went in - "pre-cancer" is better than "post."
> 
> I'm good for the meet and greet and will have a bit more cedar and some mulberry and other hardwood for the drop.
> 
> MC


Thanks for your story Mike....glad everything for you worked out also!
It just wouldn't be a CJ cover drop, without seeing the Blueboat completely camouflaged in live "Real Trees"...and all of us trying to figure out how you're gonna get in!


----------



## cjpolecat

While we are on the subject of cancer.... If you are over 50, Have a PSA test done every year.. Under 50, every 3 years.. There is no age limit. The average is Test Score 4.0, and don't settle for "it's OK", get a number. Mine was 11.5 Had it removed (Pancreas)and it was still contained In the Organ. Another day or two, who knows what would have been. It normal path is from the Pancreas to the bone, my neighbor DIED from it last fall Don't recommend Radioalogy, they don't tell you, but they burn everything in the area. The operation does change your personilty just a little. please take this seriously..


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> While we are on the subject of cancer.... If you are over 50, Have a PSA test done every year.. The average is 4.0, and don't settle for "it's OK", get a number. Mine was 11.5 Had it removed (Pancreas)and it was still contained In the Organ. Another day or two, who knows what would have been. Don't recommend Radioalogy, they don't tell you, but they burn everything in the area. The operation does change you personilty just a little. please take this seriously..


Heck Fritz, knowing you for these years ...that poor cancer had no chance!
Glad everything is good for you.


----------



## Intimidator

I'm a good example of what NOT TO DO....I put this off for almost 2 yrs, mostly due to the divorce....if I would have just got it taken care of then, I would not be losing 3/4ths of my lower eyelid and 1/4th of my top eyelid, and a whole day of surgery and reconstruction. 
I kept telling myself it wasn't cancer and it would go away....I'm just glad my stupidity didn't cost me my eye or my life...I have a 12 y/o to raise to manhood!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went this morning as it began to rain to give the gummies a try and had 1 big hit that I missed. Fished about an hour till the rain really picked up no more bites, it's only a matter of time till things pick up.


----------



## fisherFL

My dad I are heading out tomorrow hopefully we catch some fish of any sort, keitechs will be the weapon choice


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

This is the main reason that I like to fish...you know you have a good Crappie fishery, when the slab filets are almost as big as the Gator filets!
New cooker, coconut oil, and Italian Herb Green beans...and a nice cold beverage...yum!
I think Dale ate more than I did....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> OH ! THAT is hitting BELOW the BELT ! Posting pictures of golden brown hot fish fillets is SOCIALLY UNACCEPTABLE (unless you got enough for EVERYONE; or if your kinda running short, ME anyway...) ! Moderator ! FOUL, FOUL I say ! What is this thread COMING to ? (uh, if you have any left over, you have my phone number, right ? feel free to call, ok ?)


They were sooooo good too! Yummy, yummy, yummy, I got love in my tummy!
I always make enough to eat cold for a few days.
Just bought the Presto CoolDaddy Elite for 35 bucks...great investment....we also had fried Oreo's....has a charcoal filter...no smell in the house.


----------



## Baba Ganoush

Fried Oreo's? It's been a long winter and I must be living a sheltered life,but I have never heard of fried Oreo's.I've tried to figure out what it might be and..................? Blank!


----------



## Intimidator

Baba Ganoush said:


> Fried Oreo's? It's been a long winter and I must be living a sheltered life,but I have never heard of fried Oreo's.I've tried to figure out what it might be and..................? Blank!


Dip them in a pancake batter, drop in fryer, coat in powdered sugar.....wonderfully sinfully yummy!
Also did twinkies....recipe's are on the Interweb!


----------



## socdad

Intimidator said:


> Dip them in a pancake batter, drop in fryer, coat in powdered sugar.....wonderfully sinfully yummy!
> Also did twinkies....recipe's are on the Interweb!


Sounds wonderful  Wonder if my cardiologist would approve?


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> Sounds wonderful  Wonder if my cardiologist would approve?


You just have to use a heart healthy oil!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Dip them in a pancake batter, drop in fryer, coat in powdered sugar.....wonderfully sinfully yummy!
> Also did twinkies....recipe's are on the Interweb!


Can you still twist them apart and eat the white stuff first?


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Can you still twist them apart and eat the white stuff first?


Sure, it's all warm and gooey...I can't believe you guys have not experience sweet ecstasy such as this! Since twinkies are back we decided to go all out and make both....with a ice cold glass of milk...life is good!


----------



## Baba Ganoush

Used to be Fettuccine Alfredo was called,"heart attack on a plate". I think we may have a new winner! How about "Oreo's in Alfredo Sauce"? Just messin


----------



## Intimidator

fisherFL said:


> My dad I are heading out tomorrow hopefully we catch some fish of any sort, keitechs will be the weapon choice
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey Jarod....how'd you guys do?

Anyone get a water temp.


----------



## kschupp

Brent and Lowell,
Friend of mine (yes I do actuall have one of those) had to demo his concrete patio to work on his well. Do you think you guys can you this for the CC?

Kent


----------



## fisherFL

Intimidator said:


> Hey Jarod....how'd you guys do?
> 
> Anyone get a water temp.


Fish:1 Jarod:0, I bet this weekend will be good with 60's all week. I'll probably try again this weekend


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> kschupp, YES. we could use it as base for 1 "CC". Doc dropped off 50 buckets in the lane. If we can get trucks/ trailers to move the buckets to the rubble, will help load it into said buckets and unload them back in the lane. Where is the rubble and is anyone willing to help recover it? Count me in...


I'm out of commission for a while...the biopsy put a hurtin' on me and the real thing is the 9th.
Good news though...it is not terminal, has not spread, has not affected my eye, and once they take it out will not be back....but I have it in the worst area possible. 
Eye is swelled shut now...did ok until they cauterized it...dang near dropped...had to get fresh air. ..the smell got me....need more fried Oreo's AND BEER!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kschupp

Lowell H Turner said:


> kschupp, YES. we could use it as base for 1 "CC". Doc dropped off 50 buckets in the lane. If we can get trucks/ trailers to move the buckets to the rubble, will help load it into said buckets and unload them back in the lane. Where is the rubble and is anyone willing to help recover it? Count me in...


 The Rubble is at a friends house on Sparrow Lane. I will talk to him about getting it to you guys. PM me a phone # and I'll put you in contact with him.


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> I'm out of commission for a while...the biopsy put a hurtin' on me and the real thing is the 9th.
> Good news though...it is not terminal, has not spread, has not affected my eye, and once they take it out will not be back....but I have it in the worst area possible.
> Eye is swelled shut now...did ok until they cauterized it...dang near dropped...had to get fresh air. ..the smell got me....need more fried Oreo's AND BEER!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/QUOT
> 
> Take care and get healed as the spring/summer bite is on it's way. Will be on CJ in a few weeks as you know a lot is going on,keep out of old man sun as he is not good on that. will keep in touch on my D'Arbonne trip!!!!


----------



## Slick50

Still 42 degrees today on the lake.


----------



## Intimidator

Slick50 said:


> Still 42 degrees today on the lake.


good temp....all this warm rain coming will do wonders.
Thanks Slick for the update!

Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Doctor

Fished CJ today and I mean fished no catching first time that I have been skunked at CJ I was being lazy and just fished with frozen bait

Water temp on main lake is from 42-45 degrees North end is from 45-48.3

Now there are 2 AirCraft carriers on CJ Brown my buddy Aaron just bought a 22 foot express with a 150 Yama on the back it is a very sweet ride first time on the water he was nervous at a cat in a dog pound 

Sporting three Humminbirds and a 101 Terrova very nice setup here's some pictures of him and his wife.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Went out today water temp was 42 marked tons of fish at 30 feet. Made some adjustments to transducer and now im seeing tons more. Thanks Doc. Your buddies boat looks pretty darn sweet too. Brent dang dude they put you through it. Glad its not the bad kind. Get well soon and get back on the lake. Think i seen Pat today wasnt real sure


----------



## EnonEye

Madfisher said:


> Been going out every morning from around 8:30/10:30,catching 7 to 10 every morning. Nothing big yet. Did notice yesterday that the shad are stacking up around the bank. Crappies will move in just after the shad move out. Probably be another week or two yet for the bigger ones to hit. Bait house guy said that a 18" and a 16" have been caught this year. Man those are big crappies!! Also a 29" 7 pound walleye was caught last week at the marina. Fishing is starting to really pick up at CJ.......Dan


Madfisher I caught all 3 of those fish, 1st the 16" crappie, then the 29" eye and finally the 18" crappie... all from my bed about 2A.M. And Oh yes, they were all caught on chartruese goldfish.


----------



## cjpolecat

EnonEye said:


> Madfisher I caught all 3 of those fish, 1st the 16" crappie, then the 29" eye and finally the 18" crappie... all from my bed about 2A.M. And Oh yes, they were all caught on chartruese goldfish.


I shot a 31 point buck the same way. My wife got upset when I tried to drag her out of the woods


APRIL FOOL.. GOTCHYA

CJP


----------



## Madfisher

EnonEye/cjpolecat....You do know that this post was made back in 4/22/2010. And if I remember the guy who told me about the 13" and the 18" crappie was the guy working in the marina bait house at that time. I think his name was Lowell Tamer or Turner or something like that. As for the walleye that was mine  Its the one in my avatar. The same guy was in the bait house working again when I brought it in. He didn't have a camera at this time so I went home took a picture and brought it back to him. I think you can still see the picture at the bait house by the spillway. As far as I know that Lowell guy has never lied to me but maybe you should ask him. Thanks......Dan


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Madfisher said:


> EnonEye/cjpolecat....You do know that this post was made back in 4/22/2010. And if I remember the guy who told me about the 13" and the 18" crappie was the guy working in the marina bait house at that time. I think his name was Lowell Tamer or Turner or something like that. As for the walleye that was mine  Its the one in my avatar. The same guy was in the bait house working again when I brought it in. He didn't have a camera at this time so I went home took a picture and brought it back to him. I think you can still see the picture at the bait house by the spillway. As far as I know that Lowell guy has never lied to me but maybe you should ask him. Thanks......Dan


Dan good to see you made it out of the cave. I don't check in here as much as I used to but I do hear from Dylan every now and then. Hope all is well for you boys down south. I might get to stop in one day within the next month and get a little fishin' in... Didn't check in over the winter, was too busy catchin' hawgz up here :B


----------



## Intimidator

Madfisher said:


> EnonEye/cjpolecat....You do know that this post was made back in 4/22/2010. And if I remember the guy who told me about the 13" and the 18" crappie was the guy working in the marina bait house at that time. I think his name was Lowell Tamer or Turner or something like that. As for the walleye that was mine  Its the one in my avatar. The same guy was in the bait house working again when I brought it in. He didn't have a camera at this time so I went home took a picture and brought it back to him. I think you can still see the picture at the bait house by the spillway. As far as I know that Lowell guy has never lied to me but maybe you should ask him. Thanks......Dan


Dang Dan...you are still lurking out there!
Hope to hook up and fish this year again.

I remember that fish...nice Gator!
Best CJ Crappie I have ever seen/measured just made it past 17 1/2 inches squeezing the heck out of the tail....that was A SLAB ....we're hoping to grow many more like that!


----------



## Doctor

Got pictures yesterday off the CC looks good I'll post when I get them downloaded from the Simrad, going to go watch "The Voice"


----------



## cherlyn05

was out at CJ for a bit today scoping out a fishing spot. Turns out the spot i thought would be good, wont be, lol. windy as heck, the water, choppy. But all in all, was nice to be out there again. Been a long time since i been out there. couldn't help putting my nose to the air and closing my eyes. Such sweet memories there! Can't wait to get back to fishing again, but it looks as if my health is gonna TRY to be a problem. Looking forward to the "meet and greet". When is that scheduled and where?


----------



## cherlyn05

Lowell H Turner said:


> cherlyn05, the "Meet and Greet" will be 8AM April 19th at the COE Visitor`s Center...


Thanks Lowell. Want to be there but not a "morning person" lol. So we'll see what happens. I have some hard wood tree chunks here that i need rid of. Someone, PLEASE get in touch with me to see if they would be of use for "cc's"
pm me for cell # as i don't know what is safe and allowed on this site.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Has anyone seen if the flood gate is closed yet? Supposed to happen april 1st but I didnt drive by yesterday.


----------



## Stampede

Lowell , how many people would you say there are helping at C.J. Brown.


----------



## Intimidator

Stampede said:


> Lowell , how many people would you say there are helping at C.J. Brown.


We probably average right around twenty people at every drop! Many more would be welcome since this is the last one for awhile!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Has anyone seen if the flood gate is closed yet? Supposed to happen april 1st but I didnt drive by yesterday.


They were closed last night...we'll see what happens with all this rain...it would be nice if they let it fill and not let any of this water out...that would certainly help the creek spawn!


----------



## chuck71

The small motel on the south end of Yellow Springs on 68 had a large pile of rumble/rocks. I didn't have time to stop but I'm wondering if they're looking to get rid of it?? 

I'm also working on a soup of bricks. It's a bit of a long shot but I've got my fingers crossed!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doctor

Hey if anybody finds bricks or stuff we can use, just grab some buckets back at the lane and fill them up, leave them in the buckets I'll make sure we have plenty of buckets no sense in working twice I'll be putting a hundred buckets back the lane on Friday


----------



## Salmonid

Sorry guys, was hoping to make this Meet and Greet but have Catfish tourney at St Marys that day. Good luck to all... perhaps next time..
Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

My buddy Pat got his first 2 Gators last night, both around 18...he likes the gummies also! 
Caught them WEST of Cajun cliff at dusk!

He also said they were letting water out!


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> My buddy Pat got his first 2 Gators last night, both around 18...he likes the gummies also!
> Caught them WEST of Cajun cliff at dusk!
> 
> He also said they were letting water out!


All with the world is now right!...Dale just caught his first Gator tonight...and he's ready to fish the rest of the year. 
Just shy of 18 inches, Cajun Cliff, check out the swimmer!
We now have the "Gator Prince" and a proud Dad!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## goose1

Man it must be nice to catch a fish in cj. I went three times last week throwing with a jig head letting it sink a long time then reeling back slowly and also tried vertical popping near and on the bottom and didn't get a bit from a crappie or gator. Obviously I don't know how to catch the illusive cj fish. Never had a problem catching fish in any other lake.


----------



## Intimidator

goose1 said:


> Man it must be nice to catch a fish in cj. I went three times last week throwing with a jig head letting it sink a long time then reeling back slowly and also tried vertical popping near and on the bottom and didn't get a bit from a crappie or gator. Obviously I don't know how to catch the illusive cj fish. Never had a problem catching fish in any other lake.


You'll get there...just listen to what have we been preaching about Walleye this time of year.
They are feeding close to shore and getting ready for the spawn...you need to understand what parts of the lake are prime feeding areas and try to time it right...since it is cloudy and ugly out they will feed all day long....they are gorging 24/7 before the spawn.....Dale's fish had 3 three inch shad in its belly and went after a 3 inch swimbait. 
Crappie won't move in until later. ..the first page of this thread gives some Crappie guidelines....they will use the same feeding areas before their spawn.


----------



## Doctor

Nice fish Dale way to go, hows the eye doing Brent, dropping off a hundred buckets back the lane on Friday.............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Nice fish Dale way to go, hows the eye doing Brent, dropping off a hundred buckets back the lane on Friday.............Doc


I'm back to normal finally after the biopsy....surgery is this coming Wednesday....I'll be a mess for awhile but it has to be done!
Hoping to get alot of fishing in before then.
Today made my week.... and will give me something to get me moving after Wednesday.


----------



## Doctor

Ask and you shall receive, got two pictures that turned out ok, I'm still learning a lot about my Simrad different settings and that but will try to explain for you, looks like the blocks are pretty covered up with algae as there edges are fuzzy but you can see them on that flat next to the drop off, looks like some of the rubble got hung on the drop off which should make it awesome. Not seeing any fish that's my propwash as I was fighting the wind to get these pictures. 










This is just another different view but there are fish from this view those marks to the left of the structure are fish just not zoomed in and on the other side. Both of these are down images.

Get excited guys I really think these are going to hold some major predators when the water warms up.if we can build a few more of these around the lake it should be good, there are several of these piles on the North end that I have built and they hold big Crappies and Cats and I figure the Smallys will pound these hard this year along with the LM bass.I'll get better pictures if I can get a calm day I also want to shoot some of the other drop points that I know of ...........Doc


----------



## Flathead King 06

Well with all this rain from today, I hit the creek with anticipation of getting my channel bite on... Yea right! That water is moving so fast you'd be lucky to have 5lbs stick! 

I ventured out yesterday evening way out into the mouth of the creek and actually into the lake, yes walking on dry land out in the north end of the lake... and I figured by old water lines that there was a good 4' of water needed to bring the creek to normal level. After going down there this evening, we are only shy of normal levels by about 18" and with the expected rain tonight and tomorrow, it should bring the water level very close to summer pool, granted the corp doesnt open the gates again. We really need the water level at summer pool or a little higher for the spring fishing.


----------



## fishintechnician

Guys I whish I could come down and help with all of this! I have been following this thread with hopes of coming to help. But it doesn't look like it will be in my future. Just accepted a new job, have me jumping thru all kinds of hoops now to get ready for a six week training in Atlanta at the end of the month. I'd kill for a map of these spots. I think what you guys are doing is awsome. I whish this kind of thing was done on more of our waters. A few friends of mine and myself build some brush piles every year at a draw down res in Delaware county. Again guys way to go!


----------



## Intimidator

fishintechnician said:


> Guys I whish I could come down and help with all of this! I have been following this thread with hopes of coming to help. But it doesn't look like it will be in my future. Just accepted a new job, have me jumping thru all kinds of hoops now to get ready for a six week training in Atlanta at the end of the month. I'd kill for a map of these spots. I think what you guys are doing is awsome. I whish this kind of thing was done on more of our waters. A few friends of mine and myself build some brush piles every year at a draw down res in Delaware county. Again guys way to go!


The actual drop won't be until around August 2nd....and we will need ALL the help we can get!

We don't make maps anymore (because of abuses) and the old maps were all Christmas trees we put in, and are now obsolete...this is a benefit of helping, that you get to see where areas that are developed! But you also must understand that these areas benefit The ENTIRE lake AND The ENTIRE fishery, and they are not built for people to fish on them 24/7..."With Knowledge, Comes Responsibility"!
The process works...we have seen the benefits to all...fish are moving into areas all over the lake, especially areas that are out of character for specific species, or that never had fish before...Instead of making a bunch of personal "honey holes" we have acted like caretakers and have grown an entire fishery, just by allowing the cover to benefit the lake and not just us....it has done EXACTLY what we wanted!

April 19th is just the meet and Greet to finalize some things, catch up with old friends, and meet new ones, before the fishing season really warms up!


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> Well with all this rain from today, I hit the creek with anticipation of getting my channel bite on... Yea right! That water is moving so fast you'd be lucky to have 5lbs stick!
> 
> I ventured out yesterday evening way out into the mouth of the creek and actually into the lake, yes walking on dry land out in the north end of the lake... and I figured by old water lines that there was a good 4' of water needed to bring the creek to normal level. After going down there this evening, we are only shy of normal levels by about 18" and with the expected rain tonight and tomorrow, it should bring the water level very close to summer pool, granted the corp doesnt open the gates again. We really need the water level at summer pool or a little higher for the spring fishing.


I'm out right now (rain break) they are letting water out (not full open)...but the lake is still 3 ft low (measured with the 31 inch Gator mark on my pole).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> I'm out right now (rain break) they are letting water out (not full open)...but the lake is still 3 ft low (measured with the 31 inch Gator mark on my pole).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


They must have opened the gate more than just the "trickle" it normally is when they close it...  They just need to close the gate and allow mother nature to fill the lake quickly.


----------



## Intimidator

Flathead King 06 said:


> They must have opened the gate more than just the "trickle" it normally is when they close it...  They just need to close the gate and allow mother nature to fill the lake quickly.


Freshwater Lobsters are now out!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Freshwater Lobsters are now out!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Must be why the Gators like Gummies today!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ended up with a limit....almost!
4 dinks and 2 keepers...an 18 and 20....all on my gummies!
I'm now afraid to try any other color for fear of the CJ jinx!


----------



## TR21

that is awesome! cool picture


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Still have the crayfish trap, if anyone wants to `soak` it for a couple of hrs on "CC"#1 and post the results, contact me...would LOVE to know how full it is...


no boats out today...wind is terrible again!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Corps site says that the gates are at 99 cubic feet per second of outflow. That's cranked down but not a lot. Lake is up .6 ft since yesterday at 1009.8 feet above sea level (summer pool is 1012.) There's lots of time for it to fill up by their May 1 target. What kills me is when they pull the plug and dump fish into the creek for no good reason. In 40 years that lake has never come close to overflowing but they insist on keeping on that sacred line no matter what.

Most of you know I make this rant every year so I got it out early this time.

See you out there soon.

MC


----------



## Doctor

Dropped a 100 Buckets back in the lane anybody got any leads on rubble we can gather?

Doc


----------



## chuck71

Around 300 bricks dropped off tonight and several cinder blocks as well. I've got more rubble/cinder blocks lined up and looking for more!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

Nice fish Dale those are awesome.


----------



## cyberfox2200

heres a shot of cc1 today


----------



## cyberfox2200

just a few pics of some old c trees and various cover. one of which Brent likes very well and I caught tons of crappie off it last year but I wont tell.


----------



## Doctor

Wow Cyber,

You got that Bird tuned in great nice pictures....Doc


----------



## cyberfox2200

Thanks Doc couldnt have done it without you


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> heres a shot of cc1 today


Man, Doc and Lowell got that thing on the very edge of the cliff!
I don't think it could have been placed more perfect...then the boat handling of Matt really got those things piled right where they needed to be.


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> just a few pics of some old c trees and various cover. one of which Brent likes very well and I caught tons of crappie off it last year but I wont tell.


Let me be the first to say....I expect you to have a banner upcoming year. I don't think I have ever seen someone swallow as much info as you have in this short of time and be able to put it to use like you have.
When we first met you were a very good fisherman...and now, you are becoming an EXCEPTIONAL fisherman, that is understanding the whole process....Congrats!
Good Fishing 
Brent


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Let me be the first to say....I expect you to have a banner upcoming year. I don't think I have ever seen someone swallow as much info as you have in this short of time and be able to put it to use like you have.
> When we first met you were a very good fisherman...and now, you are becoming an EXCEPTIONAL fisherman, that is understanding the whole process....Congrats!
> Good Fishing
> Brent


Well thank you sir. When your pasionate about something you learn very fast. and all these guys ive met along the way are all class A top notch guys. Couldnt ask for more knowledgable people. Thanks Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Fished tonight with Guppy for awhile then FisherFL the rest of the night...we fished from 5:30 til 9 and talked a lot AGAIN!
Got to say hey to Slick 50 and talked a couple times to Big Al!
Well, the only thing that I can say is that a lone White Bass kept me from going home with the Pepe Le Pew aroma that FisherFL had! You should have seen his face when that WB was hoisted up out of the water...it was priceless, and such a big weight was lifted off my shoulders.
I missed 4 Big Bites, they were just smashing the tail but would not take it on the stop...Jarod missed a couple also, and of course, all the misses were during extensive conversation!lol
One sad note....we saw a HUGE 6lb Smallie that was caught...then it was put in the livewell and it left the lake! The only thing I will say is that IMHO, you can take a picture and have a mount made...a fish that has lived that long deserves to be put back in to spawn, be caught again, or die of old age...selfish people! Another Trophy CJ fish, GONE!


----------



## Bossman302

I fished in the marina area today for a few hours with my grandpa and my cousin, no luck lol. :S All the birds were getting small shad tho, so atleast something was having luck today. I seen Intimidator's camaro at the marina as I was leaving, was gonna stop over before I left and say hi, but I couldnt see where yall were at lmao. Also, there was a HUGE Large Mouth over by the wall opposite of the bait shop, had to be easy 20+ inches, but he looked like he had some sort of fungus growing on him, he was really slow and sluggish. I figured he was about ready to die so I just left him be.


----------



## TXflatsfishin

Fished cj today for a couple hours,visitor center,marina,and the boatramp area one sole crappie on a swim bait kept me from the skunk.on a plus note I did meet intimidator,fisherforlife and his dad,it was great meeting and talking to you guys. I'm sure I'll see you guys out there again.


----------



## Intimidator

TXflatsfishin said:


> Fished cj today for a couple hours,visitor center,marina,and the boatramp area one sole crappie on a swim bait kept me from the skunk.on a plus note I did meet intimidator,fisherforlife and his dad,it was great meeting and talking to you guys. I'm sure I'll see you guys out there again.


We gotta get you hooked up with Cajun Willie...man, that's gonna be fun!

I'm turning into a WB fisherman...heck, I've already caught more in the last 2 days than all of last year...keep hitting those spots and you'll get your Gator!


----------



## Intimidator

Almost forgot...water temp is 45 degrees!


----------



## EnonEye

Intimidator said:


> Fished tonight with Guppy for awhile then FisherFL the rest of the night...we fished from 5:30 til 9 and talked a lot AGAIN!
> Got to say hey to Slick 50 and talked a couple times to Big Al!
> Well, the only thing that I can say is that a lone White Bass kept me from going home with the Pepe Le Pew aroma that FisherFL had! You should have seen his face when that WB was hoisted up out of the water...it was priceless, and such a big weight was lifted off my shoulders.
> I missed 4 Big Bites, they were just smashing the tail but would not take it on the stop...Jarod missed a couple also, and of course, all the misses were during extensive conversation!lol
> One sad note....we saw a HUGE 6lb Smallie that was caught...then it was put in the livewell and it left the lake! The only thing I will say is that IMHO, you can take a picture and have a mount made...a fish that has lived that long deserves to be put back in to spawn, be caught again, or die of old age...selfish people! Another Trophy CJ fish, GONE!


Sad, sad, sad... how long did it take that smallie to reach 6lbs in Ohio and avoid being caught? That's a world class fish from an inland lake. Some people just don't get it. Bet he caught it on a nightcrawler? Hope he chokes on a bone when he eats it.


----------



## Doctor

Going to drop another 100 buckets back in the lane on Wednesday morning....Doc


----------



## Slick50

Intimidator said:


> Almost forgot...water temp is 45 degrees!


 Here we go .........


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> Sad, sad, sad... how long did it take that smallie to reach 6lbs in Ohio and avoid being caught? That's a world class fish from an inland lake. Some people just don't get it. Bet he caught it on a nightcrawler? Hope he chokes on a bone when he eats it.


Nope, no nightcrawler....BIG BASS Boat, looked to be a jig, he took plenty of time to measure it in front of us and faked like he was reviving it on the other side of the boat, then all at once he pulled it up, threw it in the livewell, and motored off at top speed straight to the MBR, took boat right out and was gone! ....figured he would know better.
I Guess killing it and bragging was worth it to him...pretty low self esteem IMHO!  

AND YES, BEcause it is legal, it doesn't make it right...we are struggling to get fish like this in CJ, and it didn't get a chance to spawn this year!
Places that are over-run with fish it is OK to cull...CJ is not over-run and that was a VERY RARE fish TO THE FISHERY!
I expect something like this from Springfield's finest, but not a Bass "LOOKING" Professional!


----------



## Intimidator

Slick50 said:


> Here we go .........


Yep...hammer your same spots!


----------



## All Thumbs

i will start out with - i throw all the fish back but that is my choice. that guy with the bass made another choice - at least it was legal - i have seen several posts on keeping walleyes over 24" which is not world shattering but pretty good for CJ and it upsets the walleye guys that they are kept. some like Mike (blueboat): set their own slot limit and only keeps the eaters. 

to me the main thing is that he was legal. i have seen 13" and 14" walleyes thrown in the livewells and that is bad. 

to the guy with the 6lb bass - hats off for such a nice fish.

all thumbs


----------



## Slick50

I keep EVERY Walleye I catch ......FROM THE CREEK ! (kept a few dinks last night). But like everyone else on this post, I plan on having a BIG year on the main lake. Thought about making a Slick50 tag for all my HUGE releases. Like a message in a bottle. You can thank me later. J/k


----------



## Slick50

Intimidator said:


> Nope, no nightcrawler....BIG BASS Boat, looked to be a jig, he took plenty of time to measure it in front of us and faked like he was reviving it on the other side of the boat, then all at once he pulled it up, threw it in the livewell, and motored off at top speed straight to the MBR, took boat right out and was gone! ....figured he would know better.
> I Guess killing it and bragging was worth it to him...pretty low self esteem IMHO!
> 
> AND YES, because it is legal, it doesn't make it right...we are struggling to get fish like this in CJ, and it didn't get a chance to spawn this year!
> Places that are over-run with fish it is OK to cull...CJ is not over-run and that was a VERY RARE fish TO THE FISHERY!
> I expect something like this from Springfield's finest, but not a Bass "LOOKING" Professional!


I would have to agree. Guess you cant judge a book by its cover  What are you gonna do with a fish like that besides ride around with it and brag ? Unless your honestly looking to mount take a picture and put it back. I say that because Im personally not a fan of the replica. I think they look a little cheesy but thats just me....


----------



## fished-out

Beside the fact that I'd prefer he didn't take a fish that large out of the lake (mostly because I'd like to see it caught again), I have a couple other thoughts. First, it's been documented more than once that older fish, like older people, don't spawn that well, and that the best spawners are going to be younger than this 6 pound Ohio SM obviously was. So the spawning aspect doesn't bother me. Second, the fish may have been deep hooked--very possible on a jig, as opposed to a plug--and may have been on its last legs anyway. Last, I think we'd all be surprised at the number of large fish swimming in any big body of water, most of which will never see the inside of a boat before dying of old age.  

Many more folks respect the idea of preserving these large fish than don't, and I take some comfort in that. The ones who don't generally don't have the skillset to catch them very often anyway, abeit perhaps not in this case.

Bottom line--not that big of a deal in the overall scheme of things. Just a bit sad.


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> Beside the fact that I'd prefer he didn't take a fish that large out of the lake (mostly because I'd like to see it caught again), I have a couple other thoughts. First, it's been documented more than once that older fish, like older people, don't spawn that well, and that the best spawners are going to be younger than this 6 pound Ohio SM obviously was. So the spawning aspect doesn't bother me. Second, the fish may have been deep hooked--very possible on a jig, as opposed to a plug--and may have been on its last legs anyway. Last, I think we'd all be surprised at the number of large fish swimming in any big body of water, most of which will never see the inside of a boat before dying of old age.
> 
> Many more folks respect the idea of preserving these large fish than don't, and I take some comfort in that. The ones who don't generally don't have the skillset to catch them very often anyway, abeit perhaps not in this case.
> 
> Bottom line--not that big of a deal in the overall scheme of things. Just a bit sad.


You and others are right, in the overall scheme of things we think this is not a big deal....Wait until the "silly season" begins and you start seeing every fish possible taken from the lake. Look back over the posts and see how many 5lb LM, SM, are taken....if CJ was loaded with runt fish like channels, then yes, take them, but this is where I blame the ODNR for not stepping in and trying to improve the SM fishery here also....on Bass they can have a slot for those that want an eater, but preserve trophies and larger fish for the angler. They also know CJ is not know for their Bass, but it can be a GREAT SM fishery due to the rocks etc, IMHO they need to nurture and improve the SM fishery, since they do so well with Walleye.

I doubt the fish was dying because when he knew he was being watched by 2 people, he left QUICKLY....so I believe he knew the RIGHT thing to do but decided otherwise! 

Walleye are a different theory, they are not native to reservoirs, cannot breed and reproduce enough to keep the population going, so they must be stocked, they are considered "Put and Take", except in Erie and a specific few Northern lakes. 
I only keep smaller Gators, because of the fresher taste.... and have released trophies....I released a 31 incher back into the creek because I was not going to be the one responsible for it's death, even though I knew it wasn't going to live much longer in there, also Two 29 inchers back into the lake....the 31 incher, I didn't even take a picture because I didn't want to take it out of the water that long in the heat, it layed on the wet rocks as I measured, I took all precautions and she swam off....I'm secure enough that my friends know what kind of person I am and believe my word...that's all I need! Too Bad all people can't live by the same principals. 

Lowell is also right, if you speak out and explain, then people that do not understand might make a different decision the next time....I just figure since I am the "lightning Rod" maybe they can see the reasoning to leave the next big fish! Heck, I'll come and take a picture for them!


----------



## EnonEye

IMHO ya'll are correct. In the big scheme of things it's not that big of a deal but a 6lb SM is indeed a special fish in an Ohio inland lake. All I can say is an 8lb smallie I released from an Ontario lake gave me a fight something of legends before she was boated. As I watched her swim away after measurements and pics I felt better than just good knowing she was still there, maybe for the next year. The fight was a thrill I'll never forget and has never been equaled from any fish, even salmon. That's the value of smallies, the fight. I'd love to see a 6lb smallie from CJ or even an 18" crappie from there for that matter. if those fish are truly swimming aorund there then it is truly a special lake. Oh yea that's right it IS a special lake. Thanx Friends of CJ!


----------



## Doctor

I'll just keep gathering buckets and drop them off anybody that needs them come and get them load them up and drop them off I have plenty of buckets.

I dropped off 20 buckets to WalleyeJigger Saturday and he said he is filling them with concrete rubble from a job he is doing.

Lowell I'm off Thursday so I may scout out that other spot you wanted, another place we may want to take a look at is the old road bed that is south of the Marina entrance I can't remember how deep that water is but thinking 14 foot or so, is that too deep for a CC, I'll post a picture of where I'm taking about, I don't think they put nets in that spot...............Doc


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> IMHO ya'll are correct. In the big scheme of things it's not that big of a deal but a 6lb SM is indeed a special fish in an Ohio inland lake. All I can say is an 8lb smallie I released from an Ontario lake gave me a fight something of legends before she was boated. As I watched her swim away after measurements and pics I felt better than just good knowing she was still there, maybe for the next year. The fight was a thrill I'll never forget and has never been equaled from any fish, even salmon. That's the value of smallies, the fight. I'd love to see a 6lb smallie from CJ or even an 18" crappie from there for that matter. if those fish are truly swimming aorund there then it is truly a special lake. Oh yea that's right it IS a special lake. Thanx Friends of CJ!


You should have seen that thing...the guy who was with me marveled at the size and IS a SM fisherman also! He is a younger fisherman and hoped it would have been released and was sad and disappointed that it wasn't....this young fisherman's Father raised him to appreciate wildlife and nature....he wants to be a Ranger but I think he's having doubts about people, etc!


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I'll just keep gathering buckets and drop them off anybody that needs them come and get them load them up and drop them off I have plenty of buckets.
> 
> I dropped off 20 buckets to WalleyeJigger Saturday and he said he is filling them with concrete rubble from a job he is doing.
> 
> Lowell I'm off Thursday so I may scout out that other spot you wanted, another place we may want to take a look at is the old road bed that is south of the Marina entrance I can't remember how deep that water is but thinking 14 foot or so, is that too deep for a CC, I'll post a picture of where I'm taking about, I don't think they put nets in that spot...............Doc


We also need to look for barren areas for the "Fresh Water Reefs"....these will really PERK UP areas void of cover and can tie everything together if areas with cover are nearby!

I think where you are talking about may be good, I don't think we have placed anything in that area....14-15 ft will be good, the thermocline will not affect something like that due to the bacteria that will grow on the porous blocks, bricks, etc....it will give of PLENTY of oxygen....AND ATTRACT the things we want!


----------



## chuck71

Lowell H Turner said:


> Doc, lent out 20 buckets to Tom who brought us the cement rubble yesterday, he said he`ll have them back by Friday full of `gifts`...


That rubble that showed up looks just like what you were looking for. Another 20 buckets plus all of the bricks and blocks that are back there now, these rock piles are looking good. I added another 60+ full/partial cinder blocks tonight. How many piles are in the works? As many as we can make?


BTW, Craigslist has been very kind to us recently. I've been able to get 2 full pick-up beds full of brick and blocks and I already have another half bed full lined up. I've told these people what we are planning to do with it and they are more than willing to get rid of them CHEAP!


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> That rubble that showed up looks just like what you were looking for. Another 20 buckets plus all of the bricks and blocks that are back there now, these rock piles are looking good. I added another 60+ full/partial cinder blocks tonight. How many piles are in the works? As many as we can make?
> 
> 
> BTW, Craigslist has been very kind to us recently. I've been able to get 2 full pick-up beds full of brick and blocks and I already have another half bed full lined up. I've told these people what we are planning to do with it and they are more than willing to get rid of them CHEAP!


SWEET!
This is Fantastic Chuck....just fantastic!


----------



## Doctor

Sounds like this round is going to be building rock piles, they are very good attractors maybe better than the tree structures we have dropped in the past, looks like we need to drop these things on a hard bottom so they will build up and don't sink down in sediment, with everyone's units that's easy to find it is real bright on the sonar.

I'm wondering what one of these rock piles near a Boo structure would do for it and some of us know where that location is at.

I know those big ones we dropped on the west side are near the rock banks and they are magnets for bait and fish, couple we dropped in between humps have worked out well

While were at it lets drop some rocks around that boat I found that would make that spot awesome maybe even better than it already is

Be interesting to see how the White Bass relate to this hard structure....Doc


----------



## socdad

Doctor said:


> I'm wondering what one of these rock piles near a Boo structure would do for it and some of us know where that location is at.


I have access to bamboo again this spring / summer. If you would like to try placing some bamboo near one of the new rock piles, or the old one, I'm sure I could help with that


----------



## Intimidator

It would be great to have a Floatila and a Hoard of people, to load as much up as possible and dump massive quantities all at once. We have to get this done before all the Recreational people get out on the water. If we get all the Trees and stuff in like last year, we can concentrate on the CC's.
If Lowell sets the bouys while we're doing the trees, then someone can start the rubble until we're all done...then "All hands on Deck"!
Hell, I'm getting all excited!LOL


----------



## Medicman619

I'm getting my boat out this afternoon. I'll help wherever needed with the "dump". Heading out to CJ now actually to get a line wet from the shore!


----------



## Intimidator

Medicman619 said:


> I'm getting my boat out this afternoon. I'll help wherever needed with the "dump". Heading out to CJ now actually to get a line wet from the shore!


Thanks...we're gonna need you!
Looks like it's gonna be JULY 26th (last Saturday in JULY) and IF NEEDED we can finish on Sunday with whoever can show up!


----------



## Doctor

Intimidator said:


> Thanks...we're gonna need you!
> Looks like it's gonna be JULY 26th (last Saturday in JULY) and IF NEEDED we can finish on Sunday with whoever can show up!


Good deal that's my weekend off...............I'm ready for this we had a lot of fun last year, well maybe not Daniel he was doing all the work on my boat..lol...............Doc


----------



## h2owolf

Intimidator said:


> Thanks...we're gonna need you!
> Looks like it's gonna be JULY 26th (last Saturday in JULY) and IF NEEDED we can finish on Sunday with whoever can show up!



Brent,
Been following your thread since we met a few years ago, I hope I can make it there to help, but isn't July & a Sat. right in middle of summer with all recreational boaters making it more difficult?

I'am curious about current water conditions, as far as clear area's vs mud with all this rain. Can you give me a accurate assessment since I live a good ways away & don't want to waste a day along with fuel expense.
I see corp of Eng. is not releasing water yet, you can PM if you want.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Intimidator

h2owolf said:


> Brent,
> Been following your thread since we met a few years ago, I hope I can make it there to help, but isn't July & a Sat. right in middle of summer with all recreational boaters making it more difficult?
> 
> I'am curious about current water conditions, as far as clear area's vs mud with all this rain. Can you give me a accurate assessment since I live a good ways away & don't want to waste a day along with fuel expense.
> I see corp of Eng. is not releasing water yet, you can PM if you want.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Tom
We start at 6-7am, mostly done by 9am....Rec boaters don't show till about 11-noon! We have done this everytime to maximize number of people who can help! It really works out well...and since we are helping Mother Nature, she looks out for us and gives us GREAT weather every year!

CJ water is GREAT....NORMAL, did you see my pics of the freshwater Lobster a few posts back?? Unless we get MASSIVE rains, CJ usually handles water fine....even if she's muddied up, a nice Flourescent color "Thumper Swimbait" !will be found.
Water temp (45+) is perfect for Gators, and they are feeding, it's a crapshoot to hit the right area at the right time.....Crappie are still deeper, a few small ones are being caught moving shallow....and WB are moving to spawning areas in some locations.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Intimidator said:


> CJ water is GREAT....NORMAL, did you see my pics of the freshwater Lobster a few posts back?? Unless we get MASSIVE rains, CJ usually handles water fine....even if she's muddied up, a nice Flourescent color "Thumper Swimbait" !will be found.
> Water temp (45+) is perfect for Gators, and they are feeding, it's a crapshoot to hit the right area at the right time.....Crappie are still deeper, a few small ones are being caught moving shallow....and WB are moving to spawning areas in some locations.


Pardon my ignorance, but what is a Gator? I've seen them referred to on different threads but can't figure out what you guys are talking about lol.


----------



## Intimidator

Flannel_Carp said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is a Gator? I've seen them referred to on different threads but can't figure out what you guys are talking about lol.


I just call a Walleye a Gator because of the teeth, a Croc is a Pike (bigger, more teeth), a Saltwater Croc is a Muskie (HUGE, With teeth)!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Intimidator said:


> I just call a Walleye a Gator because of the teeth, a Croc is a Pike (bigger, more teeth), a Saltwater Croc is a Muskie (HUGE, With teeth)!


That makes sense now, thank you lol.

Do you guys ever see anyone bowfishing out at CJBR when yall are out there? I am hoping to get out fishing more this year and even try my hand at some carp shanking, so I've been on the lookout for places to go where it is allowed.


----------



## Intimidator

Flannel_Carp said:


> That makes sense now, thank you lol.
> 
> Do you guys ever see anyone bowfishing out at CJBR when yall are out there? I am hoping to get out fishing more this year and even try my hand at some carp shanking, so I've been on the lookout for places to go where it is allowed.


Yes, saw a sweet bowfishing boat last year...he was getting ready for a big tourney at Erie, I think???
They go up into the shallow North end (That's as much as I know)!


----------



## h2owolf

Intimidator said:


> Tom
> We start at 6-7am, mostly done by 9am....Rec boaters don't show till about 11-noon! We have done this everytime to maximize number of people who can help! It really works out well...and since we are helping Mother Nature, she looks out for us and gives us GREAT weather every year!
> 
> CJ water is GREAT....NORMAL, did you see my pics of the freshwater Lobster a few posts back?? Unless we get MASSIVE rains, CJ usually handles water fine....even if she's muddied up, a nice Flourescent color "Thumper Swimbait" !will be found.
> Water temp (45+) is perfect for Gators, and they are feeding, it's a crapshoot to hit the right area at the right time.....Crappie are still deeper, a few small ones are being caught moving shallow....and WB are moving to spawning areas in some locations.



Brent,

Thanks, drop time would be good, you're right, recreational boaters won't be out of bed yet! Yes I saw pic of the crayfish on the rocks in shallow water, just wasn't sure where that was taken. I know sometimes you can find an area with clearer water, (usually no fish) & rest of lake is like coffee. On the gators which I would like to target more this year, do you catch them early up around the old railroad bed?
Looks like a perfect area for them to feed on if there is any bait fish there.
Hope to get up there soon, hope to see you.


----------



## Intimidator

h2owolf said:


> Brent,
> 
> Thanks, drop time would be good, you're right, recreational boaters won't be out of bed yet! Yes I saw pic of the crayfish on the rocks in shallow water, just wasn't sure where that was taken. I know sometimes you can find an area with clearer water, (usually no fish) & rest of lake is like coffee. On the gators which I would like to target more this year, do you catch them early up around the old railroad bed?
> Looks like a perfect area for them to feed on if there is any bait fish there.
> Hope to get up there soon, hope to see you.


I have 6 areas from mid lake to South that I frequent from the shoreline...sometimes I guess right!


----------



## Intimidator

I'll be off now for a few days, so you guys make me proud and get yourself some nice Gators!
Keep posting, so Dale can tell me your stories and lies and I can stay updated on my mistress!
GOOD FISHING TO YOU ALL!
Brent


----------



## Flathead King 06

Flannel_Carp said:


> That makes sense now, thank you lol.
> 
> Do you guys ever see anyone bowfishing out at CJBR when yall are out there? I am hoping to get out fishing more this year and even try my hand at some carp shanking, so I've been on the lookout for places to go where it is allowed.


Quite a few bowfishermen every year target the north end of the lake closer to where the creek dumps in. You can walk across the vast majority of the north end around the islands in mostly knee deep water.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> I'll be off now for a few days, so you guys make me proud and get yourself some nice Gators!
> Keep posting, so Dale can tell me your stories and lies and I can stay updated on my mistress!
> GOOD FISHING TO YOU ALL!
> Brent


Hope everything goes well Brent. Prayers be with you buddy.


----------



## chuck71

Good luck Brent. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Doctor

Good luck Brent hope everything goes well for you I'm off work for two days if ya need anything call me I can drop over to your house or run you anywhere you need to go....Doc


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Flathead King 06 said:


> Quite a few bowfishermen every year target the north end of the lake closer to where the creek dumps in. You can walk across the vast majority of the north end around the islands in mostly knee deep water.


Thanks for the info, I'll have to get out there! Do you guys know if there is access at the North end of the lake somewhere or will I have to get there by boat?


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> I'll be off now for a few days, so you guys make me proud and get yourself some nice Gators!
> Keep posting, so Dale can tell me your stories and lies and I can stay updated on my mistress!
> GOOD FISHING TO YOU ALL!
> Brent


Good luck Brent


----------



## Doctor

Dropped some more buckets off back in the lane looks like there going to be filled up in a hurry with all the stuff that is back there Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Lowell H Turner said:


> Flannel Carp, there is access by Moorefield off Temple St off Moorefield Rd, and from the Horseman`s area off Grant Rd going back to the unused N Boat Ramp. Lastly there is the Rt 4 access (the intersection of the old Buck Creek Lane)...


Think I found them all on the map, thanks! You guys are awesome, hopefully I'll be able to get out there this week.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Thanks...we're gonna need you!
> Looks like it's gonna be JULY 26th (last Saturday in JULY) and IF NEEDED we can finish on Sunday with whoever can show up!


If everything stays the same with this date, I don't have UTA this year on that weekend so I can help out with this one.


----------



## Intimidator

I'm good....eye is sewn shut for 6 weeks...alot more taken out than they thought...no pain yet....almost perfect reconstruction. Go back next tuesday and will know if It's healing and I can do anything.

THANKS FOR THE PRAYERS.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> I'm good....eye is sewn shut for 6 weeks...alot more taken out than they thought...no pain yet....almost perfect reconstruction. Go back next tuesday and will know if It's healing and I can do anything.
> 
> THANKS FOR THE PRAYERS.


Awesome dude glad it went well


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> I'm good....eye is sewn shut for 6 weeks...alot more taken out than they thought...no pain yet....almost perfect reconstruction. Go back next tuesday and will know if It's healing and I can do anything.
> 
> THANKS FOR THE PRAYERS.


That's good to hear. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## Stampede

Where is the meet up . I'll be coming up rt.68 to 334 and i think over to rt.4.


----------



## h2owolf

Intimidator said:


> I'm good....eye is sewn shut for 6 weeks...alot more taken out than they thought...no pain yet....almost perfect reconstruction. Go back next tuesday and will know if It's healing and I can do anything.
> 
> THANKS FOR THE PRAYERS.


Do what doc's say & get well as quick as possible.
6 weeks will be perfect timing for crappie spawn!!!
That will be good medical therapy for your recovery!
Prayers are with you.


----------



## Intimidator

MEET AND GREET/COVER DROP MEETING....April 19th, Saturday, 8 am....ARMY COE/DAM side, VISITOR CENTER!

We will need to set final date for the drop....pick areas for the drop....talk about help or things still needed...types of cover being made....boats that can help....etc....then we can just BS and hopefully fish alittle.


----------



## Stampede

If thats Overlook Dr. i know how to get there. Thats were we went ice fishing.


----------



## Intimidator

Stampede said:


> If thats Overlook Dr. i know how to get there. Thats were we went ice fishing.


Yep...visitors center...in the back is a meeting room.


----------



## chuck71

I'm hoping to make it to the meet and greet but it will be later in the am. I will go ahead and make my vote for the first weekend in August for the drop though Pretty sure me and my boat can't make the July date unfortunately.


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> I'm hoping to make it to the meet and greet but it will be later in the am. I will go ahead and make my vote for the first weekend in August for the drop though Pretty sure me and my boat can't make the July date unfortunately.


Work on it Chuck...looks like we're going to have to do it on July 26th.....if you have stuff we can do it earlier or later and help....we will make sure we get everything in that you want.


----------



## Doctor

Spent the day on CJ with Aaron we got on the water at 11am put the boat on the trailer at 5pm, water temp main lake is 48.4 North end is 52.1 the wind was pushing three and four foot rollers back at Goose island, we anchor fished for almost two hours and the Rhodhan was awesome kept us right there the whole time but we couldn't get the fish to bite they would hit then drop the bait very frustrating.

I have one of the coolest pictures on my Simrad that I'll post when I get it down loaded, before Aaron got there I went to the Marina and got Shad 13 of them, was using the sidefinder to locate them when I got this picture:









Anybody know what it is? Down scan is on the right, side scan on the left.

Back to the fishing, finally we decided to break out the driftsocks and turn the boat sideways and let those big waves push us, was able to get the boat down to .7-.8 but we caught fish had well over 2 dozen bites after we started dragging and hooked up with 6 fish disappointing but we had a blast all little guys and these fish were covered from head to tail with mud not sure why they are hunkered down in the mud Thanks again Aaron for going with me it was great.

Also got my safety sticker for the boat so I'm all set for 2014....Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Spent the day on CJ with Aaron we got on the water at 11am put the boat on the trailer at 5pm, water temp main lake is 48.4 North end is 52.1 the wind was pushing three and four foot rollers back at Goose island, we anchor fished for almost two hours and the Rhodhan was awesome kept us right there the whole time but we couldn't get the fish to bite they would hit then drop the bait very frustrating.
> 
> I have one of the coolest pictures on my Simrad that I'll post when I get it down loaded, before Aaron got there I went to the Marina and got Shad 13 of them, was using the sidefinder to locate them when I got this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what it is? Down scan is on the right, side scan on the left.
> 
> Back to the fishing, finally we decided to break out the driftsocks and turn the boat sideways and let those big waves push us, was able to get the boat down to .7-.8 but we caught fish had well over 2 dozen bites after we started dragging and hooked up with 6 fish disappointing but we had a blast all little guys and these fish were covered from head to tail with mud not sure why they are hunkered down in the mud Thanks again Aaron for going with me it was great.
> 
> Also got my safety sticker for the boat so I'm all set for 2014....Doc


Come-on Doc....no fair, I only have 1 eye and can't judge depth. ...what is it!


----------



## Doctor

Intimidator said:


> Come-on Doc....no fair, I only have 1 eye and can't judge depth. ...what is it!


Ok Brent it is my cast net after I dropped it on the fish on the right downscan picture, the side scan picked it up as I was hauling them in.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Ok Brent it is my cast net after I dropped it on the fish on the right downscan picture, the side scan picked it up as I was hauling them in.


I thought it actually looked like that but thought I was seeing things!


----------



## Stampede

How's the channel the channel cat fishing at C.J. or what would be good to fish for after the meeting.


----------



## BigAl1765

I worked today but dad got out to the marina with minnows and caught 3 largemouth (11 inches and 2 14 inches). made me made im freakin cryin grinding up horseradish and he is out fishing


----------



## Intimidator

BigAl1765 said:


> I worked today but dad got out to the marina with minnows and caught 3 largemouth (11 inches and 2 14 inches). made me made im freakin cryin grinding up horseradish and he is out fishing


Now you know how I'm feeling!
Pat caught 12 NICE Crappie yesterday on my gummies....all 11 and 12 inches...of course he called!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

You might have replied "There`s nothing like grinding that salt into a fresh wound there `friend` ! THANKS !"


----------



## Doctor

I found this yesterday we may want to put some rubble on top of it it's about 20 foot wide and 100 foot long, I'm thinking its a road bed I'll have to match up the corrds with my map has a hard surface it's in 14 foot of water with the drop-offs falling to 20 foot or better on both sides. South of the Marina, any input?


Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> I found this yesterday we may want to put some rubble on top of it it's about 20 foot wide and 100 foot long, I'm thinking its a road bed I'll have to match up the corrds with my map has a hard surface it's in 14 foot of water with the drop-offs falling to 20 foot or better on both sides. South of the Marina, any input?
> 
> 
> Doc


May be an old road from the gravel pit....I like that area anyway...might even make it better!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Just gave Shaggy the crayfish trap to `soak it` on "CC"#1. Good luck Shaggy with the fishing and post the results, OK ? (This should be good !)


Heck, with all those predators around I sure wouldn't come out of my hole if I were a crawdad there!


----------



## Doctor

No sorry forgot about that one the wind was so bad yesterday, I need to write all this stuff down so I don't forget about it.


----------



## Doctor

Found this dead center in the Marina........Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Wonder how those got in there!
Hey Don...do you have any idea who did those in the dead of Winter!lol


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Just gave Shaggy the crayfish trap to `soak it` on "CC"#1. Good luck Shaggy with the fishing and post the results, OK ? (This should be good !)


No luck today Lowell. Got to the lake and my outboard wouldn't start. What a shame...such a nice day and I was all fired up to give some feedback on the rubble pile. At least I know now what I'll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## Shaggy

Doctor said:


> Found this dead center in the Marina........Doc


Is that one of your crate stacks?


----------



## Shaggy

Doctor said:


> I found this yesterday we may want to put some rubble on top of it it's about 20 foot wide and 100 foot long, I'm thinking its a road bed I'll have to match up the corrds with my map has a hard surface it's in 14 foot of water with the drop-offs falling to 20 foot or better on both sides. South of the Marina, any input?
> Doc


Was that road bed running n-s or e-w? I found a spot looking in that area that went from very soft bottom to pretty hard but it didn't look like a road bed. I wonder if I was at the very end of it where it was either breaking up or silted over. Oh...this spot was running e-w.


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Is that one of your crate
> 
> No crates. ...only the Winter shadows of darkness know!


----------



## easytobeme03

Intimidator said:


> Wonder how those got in there!
> Hey Don...do you have any idea who did those in the dead of Winter!lol


LOL nope NO idea at all.... I must say though there were a couple chilly nights before the ice hit :glasses-cool:


----------



## cjpolecat

Went down the lane yesterday and the pile looks like a good start, I lifted a bucket and found them to be very heavy, One person could handle one but not for very long. If we only had 1 1/2 pipe about 6" long, 2 people could handle buckets all day long. If we had 3 pipes,6 people could carry buckets etc. The pipe could also be use for the cement blocks also, probably carry 6 Blocks at a time LOL. Lots of Xmas trees, anybody looking for cable and clamps? Only 105 days left until DD (drop day).. Hurry up and get well Brent, we need some adult supervision.....
CJP


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was on the lake shortly after 7:00 this morning. Would have been earlier if the bait store actually opened when they say. 5 guys waiting when she showed up. Anyway, lake was flat calm, maybe 4 boats out. Water temp right around 49 on the surface. I thought that strong wind would have pushed them up toward the campground but couldn't find them. Did some minnow jigging and pulled some 9 - 10 inch Crappie. Boy, those fish felt cold! They all went back. The wind really kicked up again so I wrapped it up.

Met a new guy who waved his distress flag at me on the way in. Towed he and his wife into the dock. He was dead in the water and would have been on the campground beach before long. Anyway, good first trip... I had low expectations. I'll try again next weekend.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Fished today from 8am til 5pm...Water temp was 51 in the afternoon....marked fish everywhere we went....fished with my friends Pat and Tony who took good care of the "one eyed bandit"....finally caught my first fish, a dink Crappie and then it was on...I too, tried for Walleye all day, while Pat and Tony were focusing on Crappie...needless to say we ended up with well over 100 Crappie but only manage 19 Keepers (I think) for Pat to Keep. The bite was slow early but picked up as the day went on...the wind was terrible again and we couldn't get and stay where we knew fish were...anyway, to me it didn't matter, I caught plenty of fish and had a blast getting out...it was tough doing everything that you are use to, tying on jigs, seeing your line, where casts went, judging distance, depth, balance...man, I was all out of wack, but I remembered the Thump and how to reel them in....and Pat took them off for me! 
MAN, IT'S GREAT TO BE ABLE TO FISH!!!!
Good fishing to all!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Black Brent the CJ pirate. HA HA


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Black Brent the CJ pirate. HA HA


Actually I'm not suppose to wear a patch....So I'm just "The Gator Hunter with the Shrunken Head Gross Eye"!LOL


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Intimidator said:


> Fished today from 8am til 5pm...Water temp was 51 in the afternoon....marked fish everywhere we went....fished with my friends Pat and Tony who took good care of the "one eyed bandit"....finally caught my first fish, a dink Crappie and then it was on...I too, tried for Walleye all day, while Pat and Tony were focusing on Crappie...needless to say we ended up with well over 100 Crappie but only manage 19 Keepers (I think) for Pat to Keep. The bite was slow early but picked up as the day went on...the wind was terrible again and we couldn't get and stay where we knew fish were...anyway, to me it didn't matter, I caught plenty of fish and had a blast getting out...it was tough doing everything that you are use to, tying on jigs, seeing your line, where casts went, judging distance, depth, balance...man, I was all out of wack, but I remembered the Thump and how to reel them in....and Pat took them off for me!
> MAN, IT'S GREAT TO BE ABLE TO FISH!!!!
> Good fishing to all!


My dad and I took his dinky little jon boat out today from 8 to noon; no luck for us. We haven't fished CJ before so we still have some learning to do. You are right, that wind was killer!


----------



## Medicman619

May have a lead on some brick and cinder blocks for the dump


----------



## cyberfox2200

Good job one eye. And i agree with polecat the drop will be the hardest yet because of the type of material. We def need a gameplan and plenty of help this year to be succesful


----------



## Intimidator

Fantastic work on the blocks, rubble, bricks....Very impressive and Great Job.

I know for sure that Downtime won't be at the MEET AND GREET this Saturday, since he's in LA killing BIG Slabs.
FisherFL and his Father can't come due to Baseball.
But they both are in on the drop and building cover etc.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Wind was horrible today. Found a bunch of fish on the humminbird and anchored on top of them bubby and i slayed some crappie. All 7 to 8 inchers though. Temp was 52 so were getting there. Another 8 degrees and they will move to the banks


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Wind was horrible today. Found a bunch of fish on the humminbird and anchored on top of them bubby and i slayed some crappie. All 7 to 8 inchers though. Temp was 52 so were getting there. Another 8 degrees and they will move to the banks



Congrats on toughing it out and catching some fish.....proves they don't care how hard the wind blows!

Yes it was horrible....my buddy Rob and I went out at 7:30pm and fished for only over 1 hr....I caught Two 22" Gators and he took home 14 BIG WB on the Chartreuse Easy Shiners out of the same hole...the WB wouldn't look at my Pink and Orange Fatty Gummies....I'm loving the Cajun Flats at night!
I had to Mountain Goat on my hind-end to be safe! Needless to say I'm the entertainment for whoever I fish with!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Nice job in the gators Brent. Cant believe they like my fav treat. GUMMY WORMS


----------



## Lostleader

The meet and greet is Saturday? If so what time? 

I live in Springfield and have had minimal success on cj. Wouldn't mind meeting smarter guys and helping build up the fishery and learn a few things in the process. Also to add I haven't fished it much because I have a small boat and prefer not to get killed.

Edit. I found it. I'll see you guys there.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Apparently some new developments, rumor has it the underground fuel tanks are being replaced in the Marina- any eye witness confirmations ? Also have heard Dave Finlay has been replaced as the Park Manager. Hopefully it will not affect the "Splashes"...


This Splash is a GO!


----------



## Intimidator

CJ COVER DROP MEETING and MEET AND GREET will be held this Saturday April 19th at 8am....it is being held at the Visitor Center, on the West side of the Lake, up at the far North end of the Dam, and by the COE offices. 

ANYONE IS WELCOME....we will be discussing things with the cover drop and then after we can catch up, meet new "Friends", and fish if you like!

DEBRA WALTERS, GATOR QUEEN, HEAD FISH BIOLOGIST, AND MANAGER OF THE SW ODNR, WILL ATTEND and will be open for questions.

HOPE TO SEE THE MEETING ROOM JAM PACKED...then we can go outside!!!


----------



## socdad

A word of warning. As of the end of last week, with the water levels still down a bit, I must not have put the boat trailer in quite deep enough and all but destroyed my prop.


----------



## Doctor

Dropped off another 100 buckets and a dozen buckets of blocks and rubble, Oh Man do we have a serious build going on there are going to be some happy happy fish after we get done..............Doc


----------



## cyberfox2200

Lostleader said:


> The meet and greet is Saturday? If so what time?
> 
> I live in Springfield and have had minimal success on cj. Wouldn't mind meeting smarter guys and helping build up the fishery and learn a few things in the process. Also to add I haven't fished it much because I have a small boat and prefer not to get killed.
> 
> Edit. I found it. I'll see you guys there.


I have a small boat and do just fine. Welcome to the board


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Dropped off another 100 buckets and a dozen buckets of blocks and rubble, Oh Man do we have a serious build going on there are going to be some happy happy fish after we get done..............Doc


DANG!
WE have to talk Saturday about what we're going to do with the buckets after the drop???


Jeff
Sorry to hear about your prop...they still have been letting water out...it was at the bottom of the white pipe last week and about 6" below on Saturday....looks to be 2.5 ft low still....the daggone lake could be full by now...long range forecast calls for normal precipitation...just utterly AMAZING....hell, now I'm sounding like Mike!lol


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Now we need blocks, 10 hole bricks, and a football team...will be at the meeting.


I have no doubt that we will get everything we need....glad you'll be there, Debra will want to hear about the 2 reefs....and you can cover my "blind side"!


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey, Are we going to DUMP those big chunks of cement (hole punchers) as they are or break them up ? Accidents will happen. Boy they change Managers more often than I change shorts. See everyone on Saturday if the good Lords willing and the creek don't rise. If someone would set the Xmas trees in a row so I can get to them, I might just show with a chain saw and get the bottom ready.(maybe) so we cane attach the blocks. I just turned 77 last Saturday so my manual labor is slowed down to a minimum or less.. Being old is not too bad, I get to hide my own Easter eggs this year.
CJP.


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> BTW, Fritz, if you ain`t doing anything Friday...


I'll have to call later at the end of the week. can't plan that far ahead, please re-read the part about manual labor again. I was hoping we could get some volunteer help.
Fritz


----------



## Fishman43078

Do you drop the buckets and all or is that to get the rubble out to the drop?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> Do you drop the buckets and all or is that to get the rubble out to the drop?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The buckets allow easy transport....then you can just dump the contents and take the buckets back to reload with bricks or more rubble.
Some of us use the 5 gallon buckets to make our "trees"....fill with concrete mix, add water, stuff with limbs or pvc, let dry, and drop the whole thing overboard!lol


----------



## Fishman43078

Reading about your scare with cancer, just ordered a sunguard face wrap. Thanks for sharing your story. Hope to see you Saturday morning. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> Reading about your scare with cancer, just ordered a sunguard face wrap. Thanks for sharing your story. Hope to see you Saturday morning.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'll be the guy with 1 eye sewn shut....be sure to approach from my left!lol


----------



## cyberfox2200

This drop is shaping up to be EPIC. I cant wait and i checked out the spot where the Doctor sugested and i agree its perfect. Man we need a barge with a backhoe on it this year lol


----------



## BigAl1765

the tanks at the marina have been remove now just a pile of dirt and gravel and a big hole as of sunday and I will be available on weekends if anyone needs help with the rubble


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> CJ COVER DROP MEETING and MEET AND GREET will be held this Saturday April 19th at 8am....it is being held at the Visitor Center, on the West side of the Lake, up at the far North end of the Dam, and by the COE offices.
> 
> ANYONE IS WELCOME....we will be discussing things with the cover drop and then after we can catch up, meet new "Friends", and fish if you like!
> 
> DEBRA WALTERS, GATOR QUEEN, HEAD FISH BIOLOGIST, AND MANAGER OF THE SW ODNR, WILL ATTEND and will be open for questions.
> 
> HOPE TO SEE THE MEETING ROOM JAM PACKED...then we can go outside!!!


Bump....EVERYONE IS INVITED!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Lowell H Turner said:


> Yes cjpolecat, our diabolical plan involves loading said cement chunks as is upon our Armada (or the SS Go Live ) sail upon CJ to the duly approved spot to where 4 buoys in 2 rows will await us and carefully nosing in will begin a bombardment of the bottom with them as the craft slowly backs up, attempting to create a base layer. Once completed, we return and carefully drop 200 blocks, followed by 300 10 hole bricks and hopefully a bucket of live crayfish to "jump start" it and perhaps 3-4 osage orange "BB"s very near it...ideally it will end up 20`-25` long, 10` wide and about 2` high and if carefully draped over a break should be a great spot that should last 50+ yrs. As soon as Shaggy can get hid boat motor back up we should have data on just how thick the crayfish are on "CC"#1...


Shaggy do u need help with outboard


----------



## Shaggy

cyberfox2200 said:


> Shaggy do u need help with outboard


Thanks for asking but no. I'm absolutely anal about my preparations to make sure everything's going to work. In fact that morning I decided to plug in the Humminbird and what do you know...no power. Apparently the contacts at the battery oxidized enough to cause a problem. What I failed to do though was clean the spark plugs after winterization and boy were they fouled.

It looks like I'm going to hit the lake on Thursday so I'll have a crayfish report before Saturdays meeting.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Guys, if anyone has cjbrown`s phone # please PM me...


Sent it to ya!


----------



## cjpolecat

Shaggy said:


> Thanks for asking but no. I'm absolutely anal about my preparations to make sure everything's going to work. In fact that morning I decided to plug in the Humminbird and what do you know...no power. Apparently the contacts at the battery oxidized enough to cause a problem. What I failed to do though was clean the spark plugs after winterization and boy were they fouled.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to hit the lake on Thursday so I'll have a crayfish report before Saturdays meeting.


Shaggy, you need a pair of "earmuff's" so you can run the engine with a garden hose. Wally World used to carry them, I'll check the next I'm I'm there CJP


----------



## Shaggy

cjpolecat said:


> Shaggy, you need a pair of "earmuff's" so you can run the engine with a garden hose. Wally World used to carry them, I'll check the next I'm I'm there CJP


I have a pair. I just didn't think to do it this year. You know how forgetful us old farts can be. Oh well...live and learn. Trouble is by next spring I won't remember it ever happened.


----------



## cjpolecat

shaggy said:


> i have a pair. I just didn't think to do it this year. You know how forgetful us old farts can be. oh well...live and learn. Trouble is by next spring i won't remember it ever happened.


boy, i can relate to that.


----------



## golive

If anyone is interested they have about 90 slips at the marina available. Went today and paid mine late and was able to get the same one.

Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


----------



## bmffishing247

Can't wait to finally meet everyone on Saturday. Looking forward to helping develop CJ into an amazing fishery. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

Shaggy said:


> Thanks for asking but no. I'm absolutely anal about my preparations to make sure everything's going to work. In fact that morning I decided to plug in the Humminbird and what do you know...no power. Apparently the contacts at the battery oxidized enough to cause a problem. What I failed to do though was clean the spark plugs after winterization and boy were they fouled.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to hit the lake on Thursday so I'll have a crayfish report before Saturdays meeting.


Good deal Shaggy. I had water in lower unit and ended up replacing every seal in mine. Rebuilt carb. Rebuilt fuel pump. New reeds. Water pump etc.


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> If anyone is interested they have about 90 slips at the marina available. Went today and paid mine late and was able to get the same one.
> 
> Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


Congrats Matt...the SS GOLIVE is in the HOUSE!
Hope you have a Great year!


----------



## golive

I will be there Saturday. See everyone then.

Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


----------



## BlueBoat98

Is food allowed in that room? If so I'm good for two or three dozen Schuler's donuts. You're on your own for coffee.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Is food allowed in that room? If so I'm good for two or three dozen Schuler's donuts. You're on your own for coffee.
> 
> MC


Yep..... Bring them! lol


----------



## Fishman43078

Need more concrete blocks. I go by bryce hill every day in St Paris. They appear to have a large stock pile of busted block. I can check.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stampede

Any chance of having O.G.F. stickers and maybe hats at this meeting?


----------



## cjpolecat

Stampede said:


> Any chance of having O.G.F. stickers and maybe hats at this meeting?


Look for me saturday and I can give you info on that...
CJP


----------



## Fishman43078

Drove by this...All I could think of was that it would make one h### of a crawdaddy condo! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078

Lowell H Turner said:


> Fishman43078, if you can get them back into the lane, we will gratefully accept whatever you can bring, sir ! (We still need a crapload (or 2) of them !


I will see you Saturday and you can give me some direction.


----------



## cjpolecat

Stampede........The name of the place is MACRAY on Eagle City rd. 937-325-1726.. We are 2 groups combined sort of.. Wolfpack if you are on/use Ohio Game Fishing.com, and Friends of CJ if you are involved with collecting and dropping of cover. Macray have both in their computer. since you will be involved in both, you are entiled to combine both. I have a 6x8 placard on the boat.. SSouthard and myself had these made up a couple of years ago but nobody else was interested. I wear mine because I'm proud to be a Friend of CJ. To each their own I guess. Hope that helps.


cjp


----------



## Stampede

Where is eagle city rd. and do you have to order ahead.


----------



## cjpolecat

Stampede said:


> Where is eagle city rd. and do you have to order ahead.


Eagle city Rd connects Rt 72 ( North Limestone St) with Bechtel ave North side of town.. Yes you have to order, but you should see them first.


----------



## Fishman43078

Doc..I appreciate your openness to share info about the catfishing at CJ and everywhere for that matter. I will be out Friday chasing our little whiskery friends. Hopefully will have some luck. 

If you want to sometime, I have an underwater camera if you want to take a look at some of the structure you can pinpoint with your electronics.


----------



## Fishman43078

Wanted to post this here and brag about a couple of my teachers at Graham Elementary. What u r looking at r 100 brown trout that have we received in November that have been raised and will be released into the mad river in May. Really cool project. Partnered with Trout unlimited and two teachers wrote a grant. Actually have 200 in 2 different tanks. Would love to be able to try this with some Gators and release mother CJ. Last year, we released with over a 90% success rate of survival which is unheard of but the teachers switch water from mad river twice a week. Super dedicated and a great experience for the kids.

Chad

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doctor

Fishman43078 said:


> Doc..I appreciate your openness to share info about the catfishing at CJ and everywhere for that matter. I will be out Friday chasing our little whiskery friends. Hopefully will have some luck.
> 
> If you want to sometime, I have an underwater camera if you want to take a look at some of the structure you can pinpoint with your electronics.


Chad,
Yes that would be real cool I just got the new unit mounted on the boat today does the camera have RCA plugs?
I'm taking Cyberfox and his son to the Ohio River Friday then will be out on CJ Brown with Stampede after the meeting


----------



## Slick50

Went out after work and picked up 11 keeper Crappie in a couple hrs of fishing at the Marina. Biggest were 10s. Spoke with a guy who had his limit of bass in the tournament. I wished him well as a limit on a day like today (cold front & SE winds) could possibly bring 1st place.


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> Wanted to post this here and brag about a couple of my teachers at Graham Elementary. What u r looking at r 100 brown trout that have we received in November that have been raised and will be released into the mad river in May. Really cool project. Partnered with Trout unlimited and two teachers wrote a grant. Actually have 200 in 2 different tanks. Would love to be able to try this with some Gators and release mother CJ. Last year, we released with over a 90% success rate of survival which is unheard of but the teachers switch water from mad river twice a week. Super dedicated and a great experience for the kids.
> 
> Chad
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Well Chad...the GATOR QUEEN will be at the meeting if you want to ask questions....the BAD thing about raising Gators is that if you don't have enough food for them, to keep the ravenous rascals full, they cannibalize each other until there is only 1!


----------



## socdad

Lowell H Turner said:


> Doc, we need to get Stampede back into the lane, even if for only 30 minutes, OK ? There is much to teach him...btw, socdad is also bringing a TRUCKLOAD of OSAGE ORANGE limbs! WAY to GO, socdad ! We will use almost every TWIG of it ! And well done, Slick50 !


It isn't a very big truck ...


----------



## Stampede

Yea,i don't want to run out as soon as the meeting is over.My main reason for driving up there is to learn how to make fish structure, but also hate to pass on a chance to learn some new fishing. Cjpolecat,we might be on two different pages, i was thinking of regular OGF stickers , been meaning to get a couple , just havent gotton around to ordering them.


----------



## Fishman43078

Good news. Spoke with Bryce Hill in St. Paris, they have dump truck loads (several craploads according to Lowell) that we can have. Maybe we can coordinate an effort to relocate said craploads of bricks to maintenance lane. I am going to see if I can get a 2 ton dump trailer. See you all Thursday.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cjpolecat

Stampede said:


> Yea,i don't want to run out as soon as the meeting is over.My main reason for driving up there is to learn how to make fish structure, but also hate to pass on a chance to learn some new fishing. Cjpolecat,we might be on two different pages, i was thinking of regular OGF stickers , been meaning to get a couple , just havent gotton around to ordering them.


I think your right... Right church, wrong pew.


----------



## Doctor

AJ is coming to the meeting Saturday he has the scoop on Bryce hill on Sheridan here is Springfield, Chad hold off on the trailer till we get the info from AJ I believe we have some inside works going on and may get some of this stuff delivered..............Doc


----------



## Fishman43078

Lowell H Turner said:


> fishman43078, the ONLY thing is they can NOT be painted; other than that (chipped, broken, used, ect) we WILL use them as `icing` on the "CC"s, the more that think about it, don`t think we can put TOO many on a pebble pile, the rubble and blocks are mainly to keep it from sinking into a soft bottom and give it the necessary height...(btw, what`s going on Thursday ?)



All blocks are at plant. I meant Saturday. See you Saturday. 
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Just found my next shirt in an ad!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Just found my next shirt in an ad!
> View attachment 94804


Way ahead of you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

You suck! Where did you get them so I don't have to drive all the way down to BPS?


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Way ahead of you!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


They have hats too!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> You suck! Where did you get them so I don't have to drive all the way down to BPS?


got most of mine at UA.com...but Gander at 202 has them.


----------



## TXflatsfishin

Dicks sporting goods also carries them and some of the hats as well.pretty comfortable shirts


----------



## Intimidator

TXflatsfishin said:


> Dicks sporting goods also carries them and some of the hats as well.pretty comfortable shirts


I really like the ISO Cool...and the best thing now is that their fishing clothes are SPF 50 for us sensitive fellows!


----------



## Intimidator

See everyone tomorrow. ..Rusty and I are going to be out in the dark tomorrow morning before the meeting, Gator hunting!
Good Fishing To All 
Brent


----------



## Fishman43078

Hit CJ today. Could not find shad for bait. Used some old shad. Found a crappie floating and chucked him up and caught this channel cat within about 10 minutes.

See you all tomorrow morning. 

Chad








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TXflatsfishin

Yeah those ISO cool shirts are sweet looking but like all ua stuff it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Intimidator

TXflatsfishin said:


> Yeah those ISO cool shirts are sweet looking but like all ua stuff it's a bit pricey.


Most all of it goes to their online and other outlet stores....the UA outlet at 71 and 35 in Washington Court House has some nice deals!


----------



## Fishman43078

I found Columbia PFG (performance fishing gear) shirts that are UPF 50 off of amazon for $24 in blue. Other colors are 34. 

Got my shirt today with Amazon Prime and it is definitely a shirt I can wear all day. 

I wore a all day today and if anything it kept me cool. After seeing and reading Intimidator's story and thinking of how many spots of cancer my dad has had removed from his head, I am going to cover up all the time. The clothing is cheaper than cancer.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> I found Columbia PFG (performance fishing gear) shirts that are UPF 50 off of amazon for $24 in blue. Other colors are 34.
> 
> Got my shirt today with Amazon Prime and it is definitely a shirt I can wear all day.
> 
> I wore a all day today and if anything it kept me cool. After seeing and reading Intimidator's story and thinking of how many spots of cancer my dad has had removed from his head, I am going to cover up all the time. The clothing is cheaper than cancer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



AMEN....and less painful....MINE was killing me every day....now I'm at least PAIN FREE!!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Doc, my son Reed, and myself set ouy this morn at 930. Fishing was slow most of the day but progressively got better. Boated some muddy dinks and had a blast doing it. My boy learned a lot from the legendary Doc. Thanks Doc


----------



## cherlyn05

Fishman43078 said:


> Good news. Spoke with Bryce Hill in St. Paris, they have dump truck loads (several craploads according to Lowell) that we can have. Maybe we can coordinate an effort to relocate said craploads of bricks to maintenance lane. I am going to see if I can get a 2 ton dump trailer. See you all Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey guys, did someone say "dump truck"? My dad has one, trailer to. Message me for phone number


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> cjpolecat and I par chance took a stroll thru the Maint lane today and set out a "C" tree or 2 (92 to be exact) in (sort of ) neat rows, and upon doing that he fired up his portable generator and plugged in his trusty electric chain saw. Small limbs flew in every direction as 1 side of each tree was cleanly laid bare...we set out most of said future nursery material, but alas ! of blocks we were short. Oh well, tomorrow is another day...our cache of materials is growing, soon to disappear from the sight of men (unless you have sonar)...





I stopped out tonight and it indeed was a beautiful sight!

Fished for almost 2 hours and caught a few dinks in the Marina, then moved and caught 10 nice Crappie, all over 11 inches, Electric Chicken Keitechs were popular tonight...they were given back to Mother CJ because I didn't want to filet my hand!LOL
Saw Chuck and his family...they were having fun!


----------



## easytobeme03

fished a few hours this evening, water temp 56.8 just before sundown. dropped two degrees pretty quick after. Caught several barely keeper crappie , quite a few nice white bass and lost about a 3 to 4 pound gator at the edge of boat reaching for the net ... Well maybe next time lol. All in all a good evening on the lake .


----------



## cherlyn05

Lowell H Turner said:


> Cheryln05, we may have need of said truck/ trailer. Thank You for the offer ! Hopefully will see you tomorrow !


prolly not at meeting, but hopefully at marina if i know about what time. noon or 1 maybe?


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> fished a few hours this evening, water temp 56.8 just before sundown. dropped two degrees pretty quick after. Caught several barely keeper crappie , quite a few nice white bass and lost about a 3 to 4 pound gator at the edge of boat reaching for the net ... Well maybe next time lol. All in all a good evening on the lake .


Congrats Dude on a nice night out...wish you could have gotten that Toothy Critter!


----------



## Stampede

Really must apologize to everyone. Started out this morning and had to turn around. Doctor told me two weeks ago i've got vertigo and this morning had a bad bout of it and had to come home. I especially apologize to doc. Hated to leave you hanging like that but didn't have a number to call and let you know. I've looked at your site and really would like to go out with you and learn your style of cat fishing so hopefully you'll invite me out again. My plans for structure are on hold till I get this taken care of. Again , sorry for leaving everyone hangin like that.


----------



## cjpolecat

Stampede said:


> Really must apologize to everyone. Started out this morning and had to turn around. Doctor told me two weeks ago i've got vertigo and this morning had a bad bout of it and had to come home. I especially apologize to doc. Hated to leave you hanging like that but didn't have a number to call and let you know. I've looked at your site and really would like to go out with you and learn your style of cat fishing so hopefully you'll invite me out again. My plans for structure are on hold till I get this taken care of. Again , sorry for leaving everyone hangin like that.


Sorry to hear about your problem, get well soon, hate to tell you, but I ate your donuts.
CJP


----------



## chuck71

Vertigo is NO joke!! I feel for ya. 

Sorry I didn't make it this morning guys. I had a date with some turkeys that I couldn't back out of It took a bit longer than I expected, but I was able to get a first time hunter his first turkey!



I got to get out and fish for the first time last night with my youngest son. He says he out-fished me cause he caught 3 fish (this crappie and a couple small gills) but I say quality counts! I ended up with a nice 11-12" crappie and a small large mouth. Good way to start the year off (fishing wise) as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Intimidator

Had a Very Nice turn out and meeting....some of us stayed till noon talking.
Debra and Brian of the COE answered questions, talked about various parts of their jobs, and new things going on....very informative!
Here's some of the group!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bossman302

Lots of great info today, I learned a few things for sure lol. The donuts were great, good company, and awesome future plans in store for cj, really looking forward to these crayfish condos. Also, my grandpa remembers when they were first starting to fill the lake, he seems to remember an old silo being somewhere close to the barn foundation, anyway know anything about it?


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> Lots of great info today, I learned a few things for sure lol. The donuts were great, good company, and awesome future plans in store for cj, really looking forward to these crayfish condos. Also, my grandpa remembers when they were first starting to fill the lake, he seems to remember an old silo being somewhere close to the barn foundation, anyway know anything about it?


Stop me the next time...I have a map in my car...shows it!


----------



## Doctor

Stampede said:


> Really must apologize to everyone. Started out this morning and had to turn around. Doctor told me two weeks ago i've got vertigo and this morning had a bad bout of it and had to come home. I especially apologize to doc. Hated to leave you hanging like that but didn't have a number to call and let you know. I've looked at your site and really would like to go out with you and learn your style of cat fishing so hopefully you'll invite me out again. My plans for structure are on hold till I get this taken care of. Again , sorry for leaving everyone hangin like that.


Not a problem Stampede just send me a PM when you want to go and we will hook up, Alan from the group filled your spot, you didn't miss much fishing we looked at a lot of structure on the lake.


----------



## Fishman43078

Wish I could have stayed longer but appreciate what all of you veteran friends of CJ have done. I can say that what you have done has made a world of difference. I also want to thank Debra for her willingness to answer questions and meet with us.

See you all on the water.

Chad

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Medicman619

Nice to see a great turnout this morning! Good things are happening at CJ because of this group! Thanks again Cjpolecat for the pole light. I will put it to good use on the boat.


----------



## Doctor

Great seeing everyone and putting a name with a handle, met up with Alan at the marina gave him the Doctor's tour of the lake and stumbled on some structure that I have never seen before, now at the meeting I told people that I have been catching some nice Crappie with the cats, well we were dragging along marking some fish when a rod went down and Bam two hookups on same pole, the Crappie went 11 inches I run double hooks during the Spring so I can get a good scent trail going, thanks for going with me Alan good company for sure, I enjoyed myself..... I have some cool pictures to post also but have to download them off my unit Doc


----------



## Doctor

Bossman302 said:


> Lots of great info today, I learned a few things for sure lol. The donuts were great, good company, and awesome future plans in store for cj, really looking forward to these crayfish condos. Also, my grandpa remembers when they were first starting to fill the lake, he seems to remember an old silo being somewhere close to the barn foundation, anyway know anything about it?


Yea I pointed that out on my map, it's silted in a bit but still there I think if I turned the gain up on my unit I could find it...Doc


----------



## cherlyn05

i found the main lane. left a message for any of you who can get there hopefully before dark. will probably get out to marina again tomorrow.


----------



## Doctor

So while Alan and I are fishing we dragged over these guys, I talked to a Pro down in Georgia he gave me settings to use on my unit told me the green was the skull of the catfish and the rest was the body portion must have worked because Alan caught those two fish right after the baits dragged into them, I assume the red markings are Crappie and the others are Cats I don't know the jury is still out I find out more once I hit the river,no arches because we are going so slow and I have the scroll speed up so the marks are drawn out as long lines.










This picture is labeled so you can see whats happening the Shad are the red targets. I just missed them the brown you see after them on the right is me yanking the castnet back up to the surface I thought I had them but I'm throwing a castnet with 5/8 openings and if these guys are the small ones they will pass thru...Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> So while Alan and I are fishing we dragged over these guys, I talked to a Pro down in Georgia he gave me settings to use on my unit told me the green was the skull of the catfish and the rest was the body portion must have worked because Alan caught those two fish right after the baits dragged into them, I assume the red markings are Crappie and the others are Cats I don't know the jury is still out I find out more once I hit the river,no arches because we are going so slow and I have the scroll speed up so the marks are drawn out as long lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is labeled so you can see whats happening the Shad are the red targets. I just missed them the brown you see after them on the right is me yanking the castnet back up to the surface I thought I had them but I'm throwing a castnet with 5/8 openings and if these guys are the small ones they will pass thru...Doc


That's amazing...you find the colors for Crappie and Gators...then I'm taking Daniel's seat!lol


----------



## Bossman302

Awesome, If I remember it I'll grab a map from you next time brent, it would be nice to show my grandpa that all the stuff he remembers is still there lol. If you can find it doc, I'd love to see those pictures


----------



## Doctor

Will do BossMan


----------



## cyberfox2200

Doctor said:


> Great seeing everyone and putting a name with a handle, met up with Alan at the marina gave him the Doctor's tour of the lake and stumbled on some structure that I have never seen before, now at the meeting I told people that I have been catching some nice Crappie with the cats, well we were dragging along marking some fish when a rod went down and Bam two hookups on same pole, the Crappie went 11 inches I run double hooks during the Spring so I can get a good scent trail going, thanks for going with me Alan good company for sure, I enjoyed myself..... I have some cool pictures to post also but have to download them off my unit Doc


man that is awesome. seen 2 crappie at a time never a cat crappie duo. way to go man. those pics on that new unit is awesome Doc. good seeing everyone at the meeting. I enjoy being in company of those just like me.


----------



## cherlyn05

chuck71 said:


> Vertigo is NO joke!! I feel for ya.
> 
> Sorry I didn't make it this morning guys. I had a date with some turkeys that I couldn't back out of It took a bit longer than I expected, but I was able to get a first time hunter his first turkey!
> 
> 
> 
> I got to get out and fish for the first time last night with my youngest son. He says he out-fished me cause he caught 3 fish (this crappie and a couple small gills) but I say quality counts! I ended up with a nice 11-12" crappie and a small large mouth. Good way to start the year off (fishing wise) as far as I'm concerned!


time with the kids and seeing them happy and smiling...... ALWAYS!! tell your young angler "good job!" and i agree with him! LOL


----------



## cyberfox2200

Would love to have bunch of these this year. Very easy to make. I made both in 30 min


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Would love to have bunch of these this year. Very easy to make. I made both in 30 min


I see that someone else has figured out how easy it is....yep, a bunch of those sure will make a big difference....hopefully we can fill all the areas, then sit back for the rest of our lives, and enjoy the creation of a MONSTER!


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey Doc, we need some classes on attaching bait, both live and cut, and selections. Which bait is best. I might consider the "DARK SIDE" this year.
CJP


----------



## Doctor

cjpolecat said:


> Hey Doc, we need some classes on attaching bait, both live and cut, and selections. Which bait is best. I might consider the "DARK SIDE" this year.
> CJP


Mainly use Shad but as a backup I have Chubs on the boat both live or frozen, I mainly use 6/0 Owner circle hooks with a bobber pinned about 6in in front of the hook if a double hook rig then in between the hooks, using a 1/2 ounce pencil sinker I drag this behind the boat normally 50-75 foot try to go slow as I can but as the water heats up I travel a little faster right now I try to stay under.08 mph when the water gets in the 80's then I move at 1.0-2.0 mph the rod tips will bounce around a lot and when the rig gets hung it will bend down then spring up, for those that are not used to it drives them crazy, when a fish hits they bury the rod down having good rod holders is a must doing this type of fishing I like fishing with the wind so I carry both 36 and 54 inch drift socks the bigger socks will really slow the boat down to a crawl, You are more than welcome to join the "Dark side".........Doc


----------



## crappiehunter13

Is anyone having any luck finding any legal sized crappies I've been out 3 days in a row and maybe caught 10 keepers


----------



## socdad

I've been ou twice this spring, includine today from 7:00-3:30. Didn't catch anything worth keeping. I caught small crappie from 12 - 22 ft all day long on bright color Keitechs, only a couple over 9". On the bright side I didn't break anything on my boat this time ...


----------



## chuck71

Has anyone heard of bass nesting structures: 55 gallon plastic drums cut in half and filled part of the way with pea gravel and cross bars at the top of the opening. It allows the males to protect the nest without bluegills getting easily in there. I guess this has been done at both Buckeye and Lake Laramie. Just another thing I heard from a guy over the weekend.

Talking to another guy that used to work at Kone Crane, they apparently throw away plastic 30 and 55 gallon drums. Anyone know anyone that works there?? They could be made into catfish structures as well.


----------



## crappiehunter13

Agreed I fished the marina all weekend and hit fish all day but they were all around 8-8.5" big ones gotta be coming in soon


----------



## Intimidator

the only advice that I can give on Crappie right now is that the Old Slab hunters used to tell me that BIG Crappie and Small Crappie WILL NOT school together...if you are catching small Crappie you need to move to a different area.
I fished all day Saturday and in 5 locations (from the bank) I caught small Crappie, so I kept moving...on my last stop I hit the jackpot and caught another 15 BIG Slabs before I had to leave (since I don't have night vision)!
I did the same thing the time before....when Jeff and I are hunting big slabs, we move a lot if we are just catching dinks, sometimes we find them, sometimes we don't...BIG SLABS don't stay in one place long, they follow the schools of shad in Open water and mainly feed when they can herd them into the shallows or on the surface...their eyes are EXCELLENT and they use that advantage when it gets dark also....My biggest fish come just before dawn and as it gets dark.
The smaller fish stay around structure or cover because they still need protection...they eat when something comes close or if they find something moving from cover to cover or to a feeding area...they will spawn the closest to shore while the SLABS will spawn in deeper water on preferred beds.
The small males are moving in to find and make beds...the big males are deeper and the females are in deep water until the temps get closer to 65.
CJ is in a transition right now...we have built the population along with size and creel limits and the population is starting to grow size wise...it won't be long and we'll have ALOT of Monster slabs but you'll still have to locate them!


----------



## Intimidator

crappiehunter13 said:


> Agreed I fished the marina all weekend and hit fish all day but they were all around 8-8.5" big ones gotta be coming in soon


Read my posts about why you need to stay away from that place...for maybe a week during part of the spawn you may hit some big ones...but you waste TOO MUCH TIME!


----------



## Fishman43078

chuck71 said:


> Has anyone heard of bass nesting structures: 55 gallon plastic drums cut in half and filled part of the way with pea gravel and cross bars at the top of the opening. It allows the males to protect the nest without bluegills getting easily in there. I guess this has been done at both Buckeye and Lake Laramie. Just another thing I heard from a guy over the weekend.
> 
> Talking to another guy that used to work at Kone Crane, they apparently throw away plastic 30 and 55 gallon drums. Anyone know anyone that works there?? They could be made into catfish structures as well.


Catfish....now we are talking. I would love to not have to go to the Ohio river to chase flathead and Blues.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

Brent. Have u read ohio states 5 year study on habitat. Evergreen trees did the best. And im not talking longevity. Im talking attraction. They also ran this on a pond and a resorvoir. In a resorvoir trees need to be standing up 9 in a row wide going from 6ft to 21ft in depth so 100 trees just for one pass. I dont believe a stack of three here three there is a good way to go. Its helpful but in full scale lets go with a bang this year and concentrate a huge area


----------



## Fishman43078

Also count me in for a couple of those pvc filled buckets. I probably have enough pvc for a couple of those already.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Chuck, NorthSouthFisherman`s mom works there. She was helpful getting us some of their scrap cable and new clamps...Doc has ideas with the barrels.


Jonny is going to talk to her about helping again... we should know soon!


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Brent. Have u read ohio states 5 year study on habitat. Evergreen trees did the best. And im not talking longevity. Im talking attraction. They also ran this on a pond and a resorvoir. In a resorvoir trees need to be standing up 9 in a row wide going from 6ft to 21ft in depth so 100 trees just for one pass. I dont believe a stack of three here three there is a good way to go. Its helpful but in full scale lets go with a bang this year and concentrate a huge area


You have to be careful reading some of these studies.... Evergreens are great for smaller fish and the basic food chain...everything can hide in the dense cover, but as they grow, the dense cover needs to switch to more open protection, and then a larger ambush cover...then, if you concentrate too many in one area, you are just building a "Killing Field".
Many studies are for cover designed for fishermen to catch fish...we are building a fishery and increasing the fish holding capability, which is a healthy way to grow the entire fishery so everyone benefits....we saw first hand what happens when locations were given out and some of those areas were huge...people sat on those spots 24/7 and took fish after fish until the cover was damaged and could not hold new fish....that's why we have sooo much cover spread out over the entire lake.
When you sit down and look at all the areas we have done...the picture comes into focus!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Fishman43078 said:


> Also count me in for a couple of those pvc filled buckets. I probably have enough pvc for a couple of those already.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Awesome. If everyone could make at least 2 of these we will be set. I plan on makin a bunch


----------



## chuck71

For folks wanting to make PVC buckets, let me know. I have plenty of thin walled PVC available for FREE!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator is correct. Better to do 8-12 "C" trees per each STRATEGICALLY placed 50 sets scattered ALL over the lake than create 1 "super" drop which will only get beat up. With 50 sets scattered all over CJ the public will be hard pressed to fish them ALL consistently; likely some will be overlooked or stay unfished...


I like the depth coverage of the bigger drop cause some of the shallow drops i seen last year hold 0 fish in the summer. How does that benefit the lake. The young need cover throughout the summer. So not one huge drop. But at least some in the 15 foot range.


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> I like the depth coverage of the bigger drop cause some of the shallow drops i seen last year hold 0 fish in the summer. How does that benefit the lake. The young need cover throughout the summer. So not one huge drop. But at least some in the 15 foot range.


Daniel
Last year the thermocline set up at 13 ft....anything below that is iffy...unless the top of it is above the area, or if it can produce enough oxygen of it's own....any deep cover is wasted until the winter.
You need shallow dense laydowns or dense shelters for protection of newly hatched fry or for spawning nurseries...then the cover needs to become more vertical and larger as the fish grow through the year or years.
Most years the thermocline sets up around 15 fow....no fish can survive under it and head to areas of at least 3ppm of o2...these are areas we have done our best to build up...some of us HAVE BEEN working on deeper areas that consistently hold o2 in the thermocline due to being close to current, springs, or other sources. 
I'll give you some deeper spots for your cover that will be used all year.


----------



## cherlyn05

did anyone find my dad's business cards for trailer or dump truck the main lane?


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Daniel
> Last year the thermocline set up at 13 ft....anything below that is iffy...unless the top of it is above the area, or if it can produce enough oxygen of it's own....any deep cover is wasted until the winter.
> You need shallow dense laydowns or dense shelters for protection of newly hatched fry or for spawning nurseries...then the cover needs to become more vertical and larger as the fish grow through the year or years.
> Most years the thermocline sets up around 15 fow....no fish can survive under it and head to areas of at least 3ppm of o2...these are areas we have done our best to build up...some of us HAVE BEEN working on deeper areas that consistently hold o2 in the thermocline due to being close to current, springs, or other sources.
> I'll give you some deeper spots for your cover that will be used all year.


Brent im not disagreeing with you. Yes we need cover shallow for the spawn but we need cover in the 20 foot or less range to account for the cline. Last 3 years cline was between 13 and 17 feet fish always held at the 15 foot mark if a structure is 6 foot toll at 20 foot depth leaves the structure in the sweet spot.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Also brent the 02 saturation on the shallows suffer due to higher temps. Ive seen 79 on main lake but 86 on the edges and north end. The northend is the dead sea when it gets that hot. Plus the edges out to 10 fow is dead except early dawn and late evening. And its not uncommon to c fish in the 20 foot range even when the cline started at the 13 foot mark


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Also brent the 02 saturation on the shallows suffer due to higher temps. Ive seen 79 on main lake but 86 on the edges and north end. The northend is the dead sea when it gets that hot. Plus the edges out to 10 fow is dead except early dawn and late evening. And its not uncommon to c fish in the 20 foot range even when the cline started at the 13 foot mark


You are correct...the North end suffers except in the areas with springs or creeks draining in...luckily CJ has alot of Springs or inflow....that's why in drought she doesn't lose water and have the drastic depth changes of other lakes. Any wave action from boats or wind returns o2 levels to the shallows...you'll see Gators, which are the most o2 sensitive, laying in the shade in the shallows of a certain area...they can tolerate heat if plenty of o2 is available. 
The inflow keeps whole areas oxygenated and there are areas of depth that the thermocline doesn't affect...this is why CJ has such a high survival rate of "Cool Water" fishes and Warm Water fish like Cats and LM do well also.
The only promises that WE made were to the guys that troll...we have stayed away from NATURAL areas that they use...we decided that these areas have natural benefits and our 
cover could be used in places that really had nothing.
If we get enough cover this year and someone has a nice area that needs some, I have no problems...all of my "trees" went in water that was 17-20 ft...I also had crates in Shallow water...and other cover in mid depths.


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> You are correct...the North end suffers except in the areas with springs or creeks draining in...luckily CJ has alot of Springs or inflow....that's why in drought she doesn't lose water and have the drastic depth changes of other lakes. Any wave action from boats or wind returns o2 levels to the shallows...you'll see Gators, which are the most o2 sensitive, laying in the shade in the shallows of a certain area...they can tolerate heat if plenty of o2 is available.
> The inflow keeps whole areas oxygenated and there are areas of depth that the thermocline doesn't affect...this is why CJ has such a high survival rate of "Cool Water" fishes and Warm Water fish like Cats and LM do well also.
> The only promises that WE made were to the guys that troll...we have stayed away from NATURAL areas that they use...we decided that these areas have natural benefits and our
> cover could be used in places that really had nothing.
> If we get enough cover this year and someone has a nice area that needs some, I have no problems...all of my "trees" went in water that was 17-20 ft...I also had crates in Shallow water...and other cover in mid depths.


Just so everyone new can see various types of cover we used...maybe Chuck and Doc can post older pics of stuff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappiehunter13

Thanks intimidator I'm still trying to learn as much as I can about this lake I moved down here prolly 10 years ago and have just never really figured out the lakes down here. I mainly fished rivers and lake Erie when I lived up north so its been a challenge to figure out the best spots down here to beat the bank from


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Just so everyone new can see various types of cover we used...maybe Chuck and Doc can post older pics of stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


More

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cherlyn05

Lowell H Turner said:


> cheryln05, I haven`t been able to get into the lane yet, but we will. Thank You ! BTW, what do you think of our start ?


It looks great! Brent was right about not clumping to many cc's together, would just create a killing field. How deep is the water inside the marina? Might wanna consider dropping a few near the walls maybe? Also, what about back in the islands and "cubby holes" around the lake? I wish I could get out there and help build these.


----------



## crappiehunter13

Out of curiosity does anyone ever meet up and fish together I have most mornings available and would love for someone to teach me more about the lake if possible


----------



## Intimidator

cherlyn05 said:


> It looks great! Brent was right about not clumping to many cc's together, would just create a killing field. How deep is the water inside the marina? Might wanna consider dropping a few near the walls maybe? Also, what about back in the islands and "cubby holes" around the lake? I wish I could get out there and help build these.


The Marina was a GOOD example of the BAD of our Society....after the cover was placed in the Marina and word got out, we had people fist fighting over who fished where...idiots would not allow the elderly to fish off walls, they ran off people who were handicapped, and people with young children who were actually teaching them to fish instead of just letting them run loose. It was everything Bad you could imagine...people even threw out heavy line and huge hooks to pull the cover out because they were losing lures etc....then after all of the fish were cleaned out they began taking as many small fish as they could get away with....most of the cover within reach is gone or heavily damaged and the Marina has never come back from the Poaching.
Now, for a couple weeks during the Crappie spawn, fish get massacred in there, and then it's mostly dead the rest of the year except for small fish.
At the same time when the maps first came out, you had cars from different States, and counties never seen before, you had boats sitting on the cover 24/7 and they were actually fighting over who got to fish the cover...you would see 4-5 boats tied up to the daggone fish attractors all day long...it's a wonder that people weren't shot, but several were beat up!
This is why that locations are kept a secret, and this is why the lake is thriving outside the Marina!
It's really a shame!


----------



## chuck71

Here are the ones I built. The buckets are quick and easy. The "trees" (red 5" pvc) were a bit of a pain. I still have plenty of this available for FREE, and since this is the last year for the project I would like it to go away. I will use some but don't know that I have the time to use it all up. Especially the 5".


----------



## Intimidator

crappiehunter13 said:


> Out of curiosity does anyone ever meet up and fish together I have most mornings available and would love for someone to teach me more about the lake if possible


Most of us will fish together throughout the year...or we just say hi and shoot the breeze!
Normally when I fish with someone else, there is always a lack of catching production...for some reason!
Guess it's my addiction to talking and experimenting.

I fish with Jeff (Crazy4SM) the most because he fishes like me, but we are exact opposites, and we USE each other...I'll find a color that works and he will just slaughter the Crappie...he loves catching, so while he is catching them, I will experiment with other colors or techniques to see what else will work, I enjoy the puzzle of fishing...I know that he is such a good fishermen that if the fish aren't or stop biting that our results are true.
We have been able to find patterns and different colors that will work in almost every condition.
We both are comfortable doing this, but their are times when we both lock in and there are several hundred slabs that will have sore mouths the next day!
PM me your number and we'll set something up!


----------



## cherlyn05

Intimidator said:


> The Marina was a GOOD example of the BAD of our Society....after the cover was placed in the Marina and word got out, we had people fist fighting over who fished where...idiots would not allow the elderly to fish off walls, they ran off people who were handicapped, and people with young children who were actually teaching them to fish instead of just letting them run loose. It was everything Bad you could imagine...people even threw out heavy line and huge hooks to pull the cover out because they were losing lures etc....then after all of the fish were cleaned out they began taking as many small fish as they could get away with....most of the cover within reach is gone or heavily damaged and the Marina has never come back from the Poaching.
> Now, for a couple weeks during the Crappie spawn, fish get massacred in there, and then it's mostly dead the rest of the year except for small fish.
> At the same time when the maps first came out, you had cars from different States, and counties never seen before, you had boats sitting on the cover 24/7 and they were actually fighting over who got to fish the cover...you would see 4-5 boats tied up to the daggone fish attractors all day long...it's a wonder that people weren't shot, but several were beat up!
> This is why that locations are kept a secret, and this is why the lake is thriving outside the Marina!
> It's really a shame!


what a darn shame!! I DARE someone to run me off!


----------



## Doctor

I'm dropping off another 100 buckets on Wednesday......Doc


----------



## Intimidator

Went out this morning and everything is biting...ended up with 4 Gators (18, 21, 23,and 26), 25 Crappie, and 15 White Bass...just got done cleaning...no cut fingers....different areas produced different results, Cajun cliff was WB, Gazebo Walleye, Rusty's Southern Comfort area was Crappie...everything was close! GUMMIES in different colors again!
TIME IS NEAR!
GOOD FISHING


----------



## cherlyn05

anyone up for an OGF bar-b-q sat. may 3rd?


----------



## cherlyn05

Lowell H Turner said:


> Well done once again, Sir Intimidator ! And Cherlyn05, am ALWAYS `up` for some Bar-b-que !


woooo hoooo! there's 1! lol. was thinking down at marina, enough room, ppl can fish, kids can play, etc.


----------



## downtime8763

BBQ one the 3rd sounds great!!!! 
Here are a few pics of our trip to check out the crappie again in Louisiana.Wish Ohio had the funds to update and maintained the campgrounds like they do in Louisianan.Great fish cleaning building in the second & third pictures !!!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> BBQ one the 3rd sounds great!!!!
> Here are a few pics of our trip to check out the crappie again in Louisiana.Wish Ohio had the funds to update and maintained the campgrounds like they do in Louisianan.Great fish cleaning building in the second & third pictures !!!


So were the Crappie hanging on those flooded trees or still deep?
I could have used one of those stations at my house today! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Shaggy

I spent 6 hours on the lake yesterday looking for some of the areas that were discussed at the meet 'n' greet and setting up a few routes on the depthfinder. I was looking for 5 places and found 3 of them so I felt pretty good about that. One thing of note, I saw a lot fewer bait balls than in the past...a lot fewer. It could have been the areas I was in but it seemed odd compared to last year. I intended to stay past dark but my depthfinder died. Could be the battery but that seems unlikely so I'm bracing for the worst. South end of the lake was 57 in the afternoon and the east side south of the campers beach was 55 at 7:00 PM.

On the Navionics map there is a spot west of the campers point where the old RR tracks cross a significant indentation that was spanned by a bridge. Possibly an old pond. Sitting in that indentation is another sunken boat. It appears to be your basic 3 seat aluminum. Just as I was about to take snapshots is when my depthfinder died so more on that later.

I also dropped Lowell's crawdad trap. It set on the experiment for more than 4 hours and I pulled up ZERO crawdads. I was shocked but we'll see what future tests reveal.

Tha...tha...tha...that's all folks. Catch ya later.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Time spent in reconnisence is seldom wasted. And YES am shocked there was not 1 `dad in that trap ! WTH ? Thanks for trying. Might have to give it a second try...


The 'dads, if there, are not coming out during the daylight hours....if they do, they are part of "Lobster-Fest"!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> The 'dads, if there, are not coming out during the daylight hours....if they do, they are part of "Lobster-Fest"!


Hmmm...they aren't even willing to take a shot for a nice juicy hotdog?


----------



## Intimidator

Shaggy said:


> Hmmm...they aren't even willing to take a shot for a nice juicy hotdog?


They would only get 1 shot...and they would take the shot after it got dark! With the fish hanging over...Darwin's theory comes into play...BIG 'Dads didn't get that way by being a quick lobster dinner!
Another good tell-tale sign is if anyone catches a fish off it and the fish has a scarred or bloody nose...that means they've been rooting in the reef!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> They would only get 1 shot...and they would take the shot after it got dark! With the fish hanging over...Darwin's theory comes into play...BIG 'Dads didn't get that way by being a quick lobster dinner!
> Another good tell-tale sign is if anyone catches a fish off it and the fish has a scarred or bloody nose...that means they've been rooting in the reef!


OK...dark it is next time. I need to spend some time fishing without light anyway.


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> So were the Crappie hanging on those flooded trees or still deep?
> I could have used one of those stations at my house today! Very nice indeed.


Before we left we found females in 10-17 ft of water, we caught a few males in the trees a few days before. With high water(6in of rain), cold fronts and wind at times I think they we as confused as me.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Before we left we found females in 10-17 ft of water, we caught a few males in the trees a few days before. With high water(6in of rain), cold fronts and wind at times I think they we as confused as me.


They are in the same pattern as here....the small males are building nests where-ever the BIG Males allow....At CJ, the BIG Males are normally in the best spots in about 10-12 fow. Small fish normally start spawning first, then the SLABS...People get so impatient and just throw close to the bank and catch small fish....keep throwing out to deeper water first, let it hit bottom, and slowly bring it back...bobber fish the same way.
The Big Slabs you are looking for, just like other times, will not normally associate with smaller fish and will have the BEST nesting spots WHICH ARE DEEPER!
Sometimes The BIG Slabs will feed shallow, Raid Smaller Nests, or Run off Smaller males that might be too close, or feed on fry that have just hatched....BUT, if you cast deep, make sure you stay on the bottom, you will get some BIG Fish, then bring it in shallow and do it again!

Like Doc said at the meeting...where there is man made rip rap, the rocks extend out into the water UP TO 25 yards, some areas are less....what this does is create a line on the normal bottom. If it is preferred gravel, there may be a single rock or two, that will make a perfect Nest that the male can back into and helps him defend his nest...most of the BIG Males are in this area!
Normal Sandy or gravel areas are open and hard to defend, so smaller males will find small pockets in rocks closer to shore....most, especially in High Pressured areas NEVER get to do the deed!
But, there are so many areas that get no traffic, the Prolific Crappie continues!


----------



## cjpolecat

Hey folks...
For your info, I went through the blocks that we have and I sorted out the 3/2 holers and stacked them in front account they are painted.They will need wire brushed. The paint seems to be rather rotton, shouldn't be a big deal. I will try to accomplish that this week. Was going to use them on the trees. REMEMBER, THEY CANNOT BE PAINTED... 
CJP 

Written With a lot of pain and 2 cats(real) dancing on the keyboard.


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> cjpolecat, will see if you are available this next wk; will scrape what blocks we have. We still are going to need 50- 60 blocks shortly...and NO I`m NOT asking why there are 2 cats `dancing` on your keyboard !


We got 2 each 8 week old kittens in early December and they were a blessing during the cold winter. We named them Mork & Mindy, should have been Bonnie & Clyde. Now they like to play on the keyboard when I'm typing something. More fun than a barrel of monkeys.
CJP


----------



## Lostleader

Going to be camping out at cj this weekend. Motor isn't acting right so I'll be from the bank if anyone want to fish. Or if anyone wants to motor me around Saturday or Sunday morning.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I'm going to see how the weather is out tomorrow morning. Before the sun wakes up. Need to get out of the house and do something. Hopefully it's not as windy as last weekend.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I'm going to see how the weather is out tomorrow morning. Before the sun wakes up. Need to get out of the house and do something. Hopefully it's not as windy as last weekend.


Dale and I are shooting for 6:30am...South Breaker wall first then moving Westward!


----------



## downtime8763

Was working hard to hit the water at CJ in the morning,new fuel filter,rebuilt fuel pump,then the replacement of the water pump is giving me fits and then I realize trailer tag expired ! My bday was in February !!!!!!! and then I look and the boat sticker is March 1st_ _ _ 2014. Will be running in the morning to get tags and lower unit back together. Good fishing Brent and Dale !!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Was working hard to hit the water at CJ in the morning,new fuel filter,rebuilt fuel pump,then the replacement of the water pump is giving me fits and then I realize trailer tag expired ! My bday was in February !!!!!!! and then I look and the boat sticker is March 1st_ _ _ 2014. Will be running in the morning to get tags and lower unit back together. Good fishing Brent and Dale !!!!!


Have a feeling that I'm not gonna get out till later either...never fails!


----------



## TXflatsfishin

Went out for a couple hours this evening caught a small crappie and a channel cat about 18in both on a swim bait in Chartruse on the rocks about half way from dam to the pad.then a few small bass by the boat ramp on same bait.called and left a message Brent,that was me


----------



## Intimidator

TXflatsfishin said:


> Went out for a couple hours this evening caught a small crappie and a channel cat about 18in both on a swim bait in Chartruse on the rocks about half way from dam to the pad.then a few small bass by the boat ramp on same bait.called and left a message Brent,that was me


Dale had my phone....said I got a sales call from Texas!!
Then I heard the message...I put your number in the contacts so he knows to answer next time!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Wind has changed 3 times since I've been out here. There are 2 guys in a boat about 10' off the rocks at the damn. Is that Anyone here?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

You know what gets to me. I'm out here fishing on the rocks and a boat pulls up and they can walk off the bow and step on the rocks. And floating to me. Try to be good Joe!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

With a freaking baby on board! It's way too windy out here for that!


----------



## cyberfox2200

I was out for a couple hours today. I agree it was to windy today


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Wish I would've got a pic of him 20 yards on my left and about 5 feet from the rocks.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Wish I would've got a pic of him 20 yards on my left and about 5 feet from the rocks.


I wish Don would have pulled up on ya like I asked...that would have been Classic!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

I wouldn't have done anything to you. You guys it would have been all in fun. The rest of the people I don't know that fish that close to me I fish that close to them and shake my head the whole time.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Only managed one crappie this morning on pearl 2" shad swim bait and one this evening on black and pearl 2" shad swim bait. Thought I almost had to do CPR on Brent after at toothy critter bit at the last minute on him. It was quite entertaining. Hopefully you got to touch one this evening...


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I fished with Joe from 10am til noon...of course Dale caught the first fish, then Joe!
I casted a gummie colored swimmer out into the depths and retrieved it quickly because I was talking...I did see, that it was close to shore, so I stopped and went to lift it out of the water to cast again...just at that moment a WIDE OPEN MOUTH WITH TEETH followed my swimmer out of the water AND GRABBED IT!
Dang thing scared me to death....AND WHAT A SPLASH IT MADE....AS IT SMILED, LAUGHED, AND SWAM AWAY!

Dale , one of his buddies, and I, Went out at 5pm with Don and the New SS EASY....I ended my skunk quickly and we tried out Don's new electronics....FANTASTIC!

BAD NEWS is the water temp dropped to 55 degrees at the end of the day...the fish prove the temp drop...they are in deep water and on ALL drop-offs....bait balls are everywhere! Cover is loaded!
Temps where the fish are even colder....we need ALOT of 70 degree water coming in next week...the lake is still about 2 foot low! The Bite is slow, lethargic, they are cold!
Maybe next week!


----------



## Lostleader

Only fish from the bank by the camp grounds. However he cast out and brought it back in all by himself. Couldn't be prouder of the first fish on his new pole.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Lostleader said:


> Only fish from the bank by the camp grounds. However he cast out and brought it back in all by himself. Couldn't be prouder of the first fish on his new pole.



The smile says it all!


----------



## Intimidator

lostleader said:


> only fish from the bank by the camp grounds. However he cast out and brought it back in all by himself. Couldn't be prouder of the first fish on his new pole.


Beautiful!
Another generation of caretakers for Mother CJ....teach him well!


----------



## downtime8763

downtime8763 said:


> BBQ one the 3rd sounds great!!!!
> Here are a few pics of our trip to check out the crappie again in Louisiana.Wish Ohio had the funds to update and maintained the campgrounds like they do in Louisianan.Great fish cleaning building in the second & third pictures !!!


 Want to let everyone know how the Keitech did in La.I fished 2.8insight flash hi vis colors orange, chartreuse ,3.8in male perch as well as multi color one as well ,white swing impact 3.5 and the silver shad 3" swing impact. I fished tow poles one live bate and one artificial,the last few days I went all silver shad and gave some to my friend HP as Richard has some. White and Black and black/chartreuse headed jigs with the 3in ss were the winners as I drew a blank with ALL the others.And the best morning I had 8 keepers to HP five. Largest caught was 15.5 and it was on a Keitech.Rock bass liked the Keitech as well as the tree stumps as more than a pack were lost to the trees.We fished in 1.5 ft to 20 ft of water with stumps going from .5 feet to being able to tie off on trees stubs at 20ft of water.
Odnr is going to put over $88 million in our parks and are asking for our input as to where and what is wanted/needed(aka ramps/restrooms/water sewer ect). Get on their site and put in your Ideas on CJ and if enough of us do Maybe we can get some of that 88 million here,I DID.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

More trash cans! More fines for people who litter! More enforcement of the rules out there! A test for fishing licenses! A guard that check for license and sizes of fish before leaving the premises.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Want to let everyone know how the Keitech did in La.I fished 2.8insight flash hi vis colors orange, chartreuse ,3.8in male perch as well as multi color one as well ,white swing impact 3.5 and the silver shad 3" swing impact. I fished tow poles one live bate and one artificial,the last few days I went all silver shad and gave some to my friend HP as Richard has some. White and Black and black/chartreuse headed jigs with the 3in ss were the winners as I drew a blank with ALL the others.And the best morning I had 8 keepers to HP five. Largest caught was 15.5 and it was on a Keitech.Rock bass liked the Keitech as well as the tree stumps as more than a pack were lost to the trees.We fished in 1.5 ft to 20 ft of water with stumps going from .5 feet to being able to tie off on trees stubs at 20ft of water.
> Odnr is going to put over $88 million in our parks and are asking for our input as to where and what is wanted/needed(aka ramps/restrooms/water sewer ect). Get on their site and put in your Ideas on CJ and if enough of us do Maybe we can get some of that 88 million here,I DID.


The pattern had Alot to do with what you were using....since they were in a Late winter early Spring pattern, the smaller natural Keitechs were perfect. ONCE they wake up and get heated, the size and color palette changes.
I didn't figure the water temps in La were going to be close to ours!
Now you have some nice colors for when CJ warms up!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Somebody wake me up when that water gets somewhere near the mid 60s. I found as low as 53 this morning. I just don't enjoy trolling and I also suck at it. I caught a couple of 11" Crappie but they were far between. I'll be back when there is at least some chance of a jig bite setting up.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Somebody wake me up when that water gets somewhere near the mid 60s. I found as low as 53 this morning. I just don't enjoy trolling and I also suck at it. I caught a couple of 11" Crappie but they were far between. I'll be back when there is at least some chance of a jig bite setting up.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC


With temps like that some are still spawning...Grab yourself a swimbait and a quarter ounce jig head and hit your shallow areas around where you fish...cast out to the shallows and let it hit bottom and slowly bring it back to you deeper...you want it banging off the bottom...that'll give you something to do until you get back into your comfort zone!


----------



## walleyejigger

Taz and his first fish of the yeahttps://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10171665_748228251884468_6397196856429836922_n.jpg


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> Taz and his first fish of the yeahttps://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10171665_748228251884468_6397196856429836922_n.jpg


No pic Corbin??


----------



## crappiehunter13

Anyone one plan on going out in the morning I might go provided its not pouring


----------



## walleyejigger

https://mg.mail.yahoo.com/ya/downlo...A&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1&appid=YahooMailNeo


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

This should get you to the pic

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...665_748228251884468_6397196856429836922_n.jpg


----------



## walleyejigger

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> This should get you to the pic
> 
> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...665_748228251884468_6397196856429836922_n.jpg


thanks jeff


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> This should get you to the pic
> 
> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...665_748228251884468_6397196856429836922_n.jpg


Like I said...Walleyejigger II...we have enough kids and Grandkids fishing...if we teach them the right things, then CJ is in good hands after we are gone!

I LOVE KIDS FISHING PICS...KEEP THEM COMING!


----------



## Intimidator

I've had a lot of PM's asking how to catch Crappie now at CJ....so we'll have a discussion on where things are at...please add anything you like!

CJ IS LOADED WITH CRAPPIE....NICE CRAPPIE...and some HUGE CRAPPIE!
The problem is that the water is WAY TOO COLD and it continues to drop. CJ has water temps in the low 50's from the surface to about a foot below, down further in the water column it is still in the 40's....THIS IS A LATE WINTER/EARLY SPRING Pattern.
Crappie at this time are sluggish and are eating EASY and SMALL meals...MOST of them are not going to chase anything unless they get warmed up!

The best technique at this time is vertical depth fishing...THINK ICE FISHING!
They are deep, on drop-offs, or deep cover, some will move slowly looking for food. Some way up in the North end, will have a different pattern of extremes...one day the water may be warmer and they'll wake up, but it cools faster and they'll slow down quicker...shallow water has more extremes then in the main lake.
You can fish vertical like "Grandma Bluegill" with a little jig under a bobber set to depth, you just leave it set and jiggle it in front of their face...Grandma uses a meal worm to entice them even more.
You can also use minnows, other live bait, or swimbaits or lures under a bobber!
You can vertical jig without a bobber if you can control depth from a boat, or swim a swimbait or lure by controlling depth from using different weights and techniques...this is normally the hardest for people to achieve.
The main thing is that Crappie are not going to chase food at this time...they are in a mode of sustaining until the water warms, if you do not keep the bait in front of their faces, they will not bother with it.
By the looks of things this pattern is going to continue through this entire week and thru the upcoming weekend...they water is WAY BEHIND Schedule...my Dogwoods are blooming and Dandelions are seeding....the water is not where it needs to be!
Like Mike Said...once it hits the 60's at depth, is when you can throw out a piece of tin foil to catch Crappies...this is when all the "Experts" can tell you how to catch them....then after the spawn, the "Experts" disappear again, because "they just don't bite in the summer"!
During the summer, the fish are back to depth, on drop-offs, and deep cover, for cooler water...they will crush a lure if you get it close, they mainly will feed shallow from after dusk til just after dawn...then back to deeper water.
Crappie see the same color palette as Walleye...Pink, Yellow, Orange and Red spectrum...they are suckers like Walleye for Fluorescent colors of the spectrum....dark reds through blues and violet look gray to them...black is a dark CONTRAST color! Natural colors are great when you are MATCHING A HATCH...the mayflie larva when they shed are perfect examples, same with newly hatched fry.
Vibration, through a swimming tail, or blade, or spinner, help them to locate food until they see it...flash, color, and scent all can be helpful...technique varies...sometimes they want it presented slow, sometimes dying, and sometimes they want it burning through the water.
Normally if they stop biting you have alerted their "flight/fright" sense...there are still plenty of fish...change colors, change presentation, and change technique, and normally the bite will pick up again....normally they take a break from about 10-11am until 4-6pm, especially when the sun is out...if it is cloudy they may bite all day!
Hope this helps!
Good Slab Hunting to All!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I just researched the day that seems to be the beginning of the crappie bite at cj. The past two years things started to heat up around May 10th and continued to get better through the end of May. Not to say that catches weren't reported prior to *5/10, but that day seemed to be the day that catches became consistent.* Water temps need to be around 62. Based on reports from this thread from 2010 & 2011, we still have about 18 days before the crappie bite will be on. I caught over forty crappie one day last week at cj, but it was a real grind and they were all on the small side with only 10 being over 10". Better days lay ahead...18 days to be exact!


Just to add to Brent's post, I remembered this post from 2012. I believe the length of sunlight has a lot to do with fish activity also. I always tell people that May 10th is the day CJ awakens from her winter slumber. A couple more weeks and it will be on!


----------



## fished-out

I know a bit about crappie, I think. One thought--the In-Fisherman article and most others apply primarily to white crappie. Black crappie do not act the same way at all. Appropriate, in that I fished CJ for the first time last year and it seems to be primarily a white crappie lake. We caught a ton of nice 10-11" fish spider rigging shallow water in May, prior to the spawn. Bigger fish were deeper, but most were staging and in the general area that they intended to spawn, just out on the breaks and occasionally darting into shallow water to feed. Crappie will spawn on all sorts of stuff--but whites generally prefer twiggier wood than blacks, and they love bigger rocks (1-2 feet) with gravel between them....

Ain't saying no more.


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> I know a bit about crappie, I think. One thought--the In-Fisherman article and most others apply primarily to white crappie. Black crappie do not act the same way at all. Appropriate, in that I fished CJ for the first time last year and it seems to be primarily a white crappie lake. We caught a ton of nice 10-11" fish spider rigging shallow water in May, prior to the spawn. Bigger fish were deeper, but most were staging and in the general area that they intended to spawn, just out on the breaks and occasionally darting into shallow water to feed. Crappie will spawn on all sorts of stuff--but whites generally prefer twiggier wood than blacks, and they love bigger rocks (1-2 feet) with gravel between them....
> 
> Ain't saying no more.


You are "right on" my friend...and there are VERY FEW Black Crappie in CJ....hope to see you back this year!
Call me if you decide to come up again!


----------



## Intimidator

A SPECIAL SHOUT-OUT!
We need about 60 Concrete blocks back in the lane if anyone has any...these will be attached to the Christmas trees!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> A SPECIAL SHOUT-OUT!
> We need about 60 Concrete blocks back in the lane if anyone has any...these will be attached to the Christmas trees!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Can they still be bought for .50 cents and where


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Can they still be bought for .50 cents and where


Lets see if someone has any first. ..the place is down by The Lagonda baseball fields, Mug and Jug, and the Old Municipal Stadium.


----------



## ryanrieds

Anyone know when the bait shop and burger place are supposed to open?


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> The contract says May 1st for both...btw, the Marina fuel tanks were over 30 yrs old and have been dug up and removed. Get gas BEFORE coming on down; not certain when they will be replaced !


Thanks for the heads up on the gas issue Lowell,I guess I'll be eating beans for breakfast for a while.


----------



## Intimidator

Fished with Tin Guppy today after missing Crappie Hunter...starting to see the pre-spawn pattern from previous years on Crappie...started out with Keitech Gummies with no results...as soon as we hit deeper water and I switched to Silver Shad and Smoke colors the bite was on...and since all of the fish caught were keepers that we didn't keep, I started switching up colors...pretty much all our bites were on natural stuff or natural colors.
What this means is that they are not chasing shad yet, they are eating natural minnows and baitfish, worms, and anything else that is easy to get! Retrieve had to be SUPER slow and barely off the bottom...and they were deep!
Gummies will come back into play when the water warms up!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

To take off work or not to take off work, that is the question. I just want to go out there and not have to fight anyone for a spot. You would think during the day it wouldn't be that bad. But for the certain people who don't work and go out there and treat it like their house... I digress


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> To take off work or not to take off work, that is the question. I just want to go out there and not have to fight anyone for a spot. You would think during the day it wouldn't be that bad. But for the certain people who don't work and go out there and treat it like their house... I digress


Guppy and I were the only people away from the Marina...several in the Marina but nowhere else! Bite is slow at best...we were after Gators!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Until the word gets out. Then it'll be pay lake city.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Until the word gets out. Then it'll be pay lake city.


Most will not venture far from the potty or their car...and they hate walking, especially on non sidewalk areas! 
See you in the morning....


----------



## cjpolecat

Cyberfox, someone was looking into getting a better deal or something, better wait until we hear from them. Just my opinion of course.
CJP


----------



## cyberfox2200

cjpolecat said:


> Cyberfox, someone was looking into getting a better deal or something, better wait until we hear from them. Just my opinion of course.
> CJP


Ok polecat thanks


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Most will not venture far from the potty or their car...and they hate walking, especially on non sidewalk areas!
> 
> See you in the morning....



Well. We will be mountain goating it up then!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Joe yesterday morning their were 2 young guys fishing the point on the south breaker wall, when they left they took their trash out in a walmart bag. I was proud to see someone that had the sense to take out what they brought in.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Tin Guppy said:


> Joe yesterday morning their were 2 young guys fishing the point on the south breaker wall, when they left they took their trash out in a walmart bag. I was proud to see someone that had the sense to take out what they brought in.



Wow. We need more of them around here!


----------



## ryanrieds

Lowell H Turner said:


> According to the `64 COE survey maps there was what would guess was a small barn and 2 other smaller bldings in that area...


Where would a person find such a map? I have been slowly reading through this thread skipping a few pages, but so far I am only somewhere in the middle. I have learned a lot and thought an old map would be perfect to see what was there before the water.


----------



## ryanrieds

Intimidator said:


> A SPECIAL SHOUT-OUT!
> We need about 60 Concrete blocks back in the lane if anyone has any...these will be attached to the Christmas trees!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


When are you guys planning on next drop/


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Fished with Tin Guppy today after missing Crappie Hunter...starting to see the pre-spawn pattern from previous years on Crappie...started out with Keitech Gummies with no results...as soon as we hit deeper water and I switched to Silver Shad and Smoke colors the bite was on...and since all of the fish caught were keepers that we didn't keep, I started switching up colors...pretty much all our bites were on natural stuff or natural colors.
> What this means is that they are not chasing shad yet, they are eating natural minnows and baitfish, worms, and anything else that is easy to get! Retrieve had to be SUPER slow and barely off the bottom...and they were deep!
> Gummies will come back into play when the water warms up!


Same pattern today as yesterday...they are VERY specific on what they are eating and it has to be at a slow crawl. Fished with Jeff today and of course he caught a Gator....But I did get to do all kinds of testing on their patterns at 2 different parts of the lake, with the same results....ALL fish were caught on the same 2 colors.
The Only 2 colors and sizes they would take at all were the 3" swing Impact Silver Shad and Bluegill (Smoke with different flakes).
NO OTHER SIZES, PROFILES, OR COLOR AT ALL WOULD GENERATE A BITE...switch back to one of the SS or BG and start catching again!
When I left at 1pm, we had caught over 60 fish, so we had a good test base...they are DEEP and eating some kind of worm or larva, and a specific minnow!
ALSO GOT PICS OF DOC'S PELICAN...man he was killing fish, but he is a long way from the OCEAN!
Good fishing to all!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

ryanrieds said:


> Where would a person find such a map? I have been slowly reading through this thread skipping a few pages, but so far I am only somewhere in the middle. I have learned a lot and thought an old map would be perfect to see what was there before the water.


I think Lowell has the Only set of the Originals...Several of us were around when it was built and remember everything as it was...since we are all older, we had to all get together and form this group, so we could refresh each other's memories! 
The drop is July 26th!


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Same pattern today as yesterday...they are VERY specific on what they are eating and it has to be at a slow crawl. Fished with Jeff today and of course he caught a Gator....But I did get to do all kinds of testing on their patterns at 2 different parts of the lake, with the same results....ALL fish were caught on the same 2 colors.
> The Only 2 colors and sizes they would take at all were the 3" swing Impact Silver Shad and Bluegill (Smoke with different flakes).
> NO OTHER SIZES, PROFILES, OR COLOR AT ALL WOULD GENERATE A BITE...switch back to one of the SS or BG and start catching again!
> When I left at 1pm, we had caught over 60 fish, so we had a good test base...they are DEEP and eating some kind of worm or larva, and a specific minnow!
> ALSO GOT PICS OF DOC'S PELICAN...man he was killing fish, but he is a long way from the OCEAN!
> Good fishing to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


First time all year the lake has been like this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

ALSO met with the new Park Manager today...Heidi is OK with everything!
We are set! Lets go out with a BIG SPLASH!


----------



## cherlyn05

does anyone know where to find these? the little purple thingy, don't care what color but can't find them except on ebay. Also.... got tagged and bagged today!!!! wooooohoooooo!  LOL (license and new (bigger) tack bag)


----------



## Intimidator

cherlyn05 said:


> does anyone know where to find these? the little purple thingy, don't care what color but can't find them except on ebay. Also.... got tagged and bagged today!!!! wooooohoooooo!  LOL (license and new (bigger) tack bag)


Never seen them before...but all of my poles are 2 piece, to fit in the Camaro, and that might be a nice thing to have for them, to keep them from banging around!

Congrats on getting "bagged and tagged" but not litterly!


----------



## linebacker43

Thanks for the heads up Mr. Intimidator with the color selections. Thinking of heading over for a trip Saturday. What is the lake looking like with all this rain? Just trying to plan ahead, if it's chocolate milk may think of trying somewhere else, not that everywhere in central ohio isn't going to be up and stained


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> I think Lowell has the Only set of the Originals...Several of us were around when it was built and remember everything as it was...since we are all older, we had to all get together and form this group, so we could refresh each other's memories!
> The drop is July 26th!


ryanreids if u goto navionics website and look at the lake youll find tons of interesting stuff. roadbeds old ponds and submerged culverts/bridges. an old railroad that had to be rerouted


----------



## cyberfox2200

linebacker43 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Mr. Intimidator with the color selections. Thinking of heading over for a trip Saturday. What is the lake looking like with all this rain? Just trying to plan ahead, if it's chocolate milk may think of trying somewhere else, not that everywhere in central ohio isn't going to be up and stained


cj always looks like coffee


----------



## Intimidator

linebacker43 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Mr. Intimidator with the color selections. Thinking of heading over for a trip Saturday. What is the lake looking like with all this rain? Just trying to plan ahead, if it's chocolate milk may think of trying somewhere else, not that everywhere in central ohio isn't going to be up and stained


Lake is fine, it is full, and it is cold!
If fish can find those colors, they can see just fine.


----------



## downtime8763

With this rain I won't be working ground,Township work is slowing down(finish Friday?) and best of all got a home pass.Will be on CJ Saturday morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryanrieds

Intimidator said:


> I think Lowell has the Only set of the Originals...Several of us were around when it was built and remember everything as it was...since we are all older, we had to all get together and form this group, so we could refresh each other's memories!
> The drop is July 26th!


So I will be gone working in Georgia for the drop, but I could donate some money since I really enjoy fishing CJ and would like to help out anyway I can.


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> Ryanrieds, your offer is very generous, and am not trying to offend you or anyone else but we have in the past refused offers of actual cash, as strange as that sounds. We however WILL GRATEFULLY accept any donations of needed MATERIALS be they blocks, bricks, cement rubble, plastic coated light steel cable and/ or clamps, or even a couple spools of VHD weed eater line. Weird, yes, but it has helped us as a group avoid any `discussions` over how to spend any donated cash, and kept the focus of our group on actually "splashing" as many attractors as humanly possible...if you wish to go to Wal-Mart or your favorite outdoor store and buy a 400` roll of VHD weed eater line (about $12 ) we will GRATEFULLY use every single bit of it, sir ! Thank You ! Just drop it off in the Maint Lane on the stack of bricks...


87 Days to DD Day


----------



## Intimidator

Guppy and I fished today and started just before 9am....skunks were off after the first few casts...same patterns and colors...fish were just pounding the swimmers if they were presented properly.
Then by 10 the wind started picking up and the lake was white-capping...it was impossible to get where you needed to be or tell if you had a bite because the line was bowing 20 feet....we packed it in early because there was not a place on the lake that was fishable due to the wind...looks to be the same for the next few days!
Rusty also got to see me have ANOTHER Gator come out of the water at my feet trying to get a swimmer as I took it out of the water....and of course, I missed it again, and almost suffered another heart attack! The Gators must be pissed at me for some reason and are trying to scare me to death...this one wasn't a Monster but still had a mouth full of teeth coming at my face and trying to chomp on my swimmer as it was in the air...maybe I should buy a net and try to catch them like flying Carp!
Well, the pattern is there, but it kinda makes me anxious/perturbed that we couldn't get to the fish! The pattern should stay like this for awhile, until we get some sustained heat!

Good Fishing To All!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Brent how true is this statement."a small spot will hold big fish sometimes because he can defend that small piece of structure against other fish but he can't defend a 30' wide brushpile. Don't know if big crappie are territorial or not but I too sometimes catch bigger fish on smaller structure" I read this on another forum from tournament guys.


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Brent how true is this statement."a small spot will hold big fish sometimes because he can defend that small piece of structure against other fish but he can't defend a 30' wide brushpile. Don't know if big crappie are territorial or not but I too sometimes catch bigger fish on smaller structure" I read this on another forum from tournament guys.


Very True....you'll see 1 fish (Walleye, Crappie, Or Bass), by one isolated rock...normally this is just one Big fish. Smaller fish tend to school together in cover for protection.
Normally Big fish will feed ONLY AT NIGHT and they go lay in the shade during the day, then they'll move around and feed if nothing swims by their spot.
Some fish will pick resting areas close to "Highways" or feeding areas. In the animal kingdom, the idea is to feed as much as possible, with the least amount of expended energy, get as big as possible, and mate once a year, then eat, rest, grow, and stay out of Brent's freezer!

It was VERY interesting to go out with some experts on the subject, during recent tournaments, to actually see what they look for!
They pointed out EXACTLY what you are asking about...we found HUGE single Walleye, Crappie, and Bass, laying in shallow water in the shade by 1 rock, 1 stump, and nothing else close by. We also found them the same way in deeper water....the main thing seemed to be shade or shadows during sunny days...they tended to move around more or cloudy days....we also found different species using these single structures on different days!

Then again, at CJ, BIG FISH seem to work with the White Bass, they tend to take on a Pelagic (roaming) trait...we have found that the BIG Fish will continue to keep schools of shad near, they will follow UNDER the shad and take one or two whenever they are hungry...then what they are really waiting on, is when the White Bass feed...White Bass will normally hit a school of shad hard and injure or wound as many as possible, then circle and collect the injured or wounded fish...YOUNG WB seem to enjoy the massacre, and they tend to forget to feed right away and continue the hunt and wounding shad....BIG FISH, and I mean BIG Walleye, Crappie, Smallmouth, Kitties, etc, sit under the schools and eat all the EASY FOOD possible.
When You find a school of feeding WB...put on a heavy jig and swimbait and get it through the WB to deeper water columns under the feeding WB...you work the swimbait with twitches, etc, make it look injured or dying...and you'll be amazed what you can catch while the WB are feeding!

GOOD QUESTION Daniel....very interesting subject!
GOOD FISHING!


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell H Turner said:


> Did contact Kone Cranes but haven`t heard back yet. Will call again Monday...cjpolecat, what are you doing next Tuesday, assuming it ain`t raining ?


Can't predict that far ahead... Got the truck headed for the garage Tuesday, Mom won't let me take the car back the lane, thinks it's muddy. As soon as I get the truck back I'm taking the generator back and using a body grinder on the painted blocks.
CJP


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> Very True....you'll see 1 fish (Walleye, Crappie, Or Bass), by one isolated rock...normally this is just one Big fish. Smaller fish tend to school together in cover for protection.
> Normally Big fish will feed ONLY AT NIGHT and they go lay in the shade during the day, then they'll move around and feed if nothing swims by their spot.
> Some fish will pick resting areas close to "Highways" or feeding areas. In the animal kingdom, the idea is to feed as much as possible, with the least amount of expended energy, get as big as possible, and mate once a year, then eat, rest, grow, and stay out of Brent's freezer!
> 
> It was VERY interesting to go out with some experts on the subject, during recent tournaments, to actually see what they look for!
> They pointed out EXACTLY what you are asking about...we found HUGE single Walleye, Crappie, and Bass, laying in shallow water in the shade by 1 rock, 1 stump, and nothing else close by. We also found them the same way in deeper water....the main thing seemed to be shade or shadows during sunny days...they tended to move around more or cloudy days....we also found different species using these single structures on different days!
> 
> Then again, at CJ, BIG FISH seem to work with the White Bass, they tend to take on a Pelagic (roaming) trait...we have found that the BIG Fish will continue to keep schools of shad near, they will follow UNDER the shad and take one or two whenever they are hungry...then what they are really waiting on, is when the White Bass feed...White Bass will normally hit a school of shad hard and injure or wound as many as possible, then circle and collect the injured or wounded fish...YOUNG WB seem to enjoy the massacre, and they tend to forget to feed right away and continue the hunt and wounding shad....BIG FISH, and I mean BIG Walleye, Crappie, Smallmouth, Kitties, etc, sit under the schools and eat all the EASY FOOD possible.
> When You find a school of feeding WB...put on a heavy jig and swimbait and get it through the WB to deeper water columns under the feeding WB...you work the swimbait with twitches, etc, make it look injured or dying...and you'll be amazed what you can catch while the WB are feeding!
> 
> GOOD QUESTION Daniel....very interesting subject!
> GOOD FISHING!


To go along with this line of thought I discovered a guy by the name of Tom Reddington today. He has made tutorial videos on using the Lowrance fishfinders. In one shot he is standing with a piece of artificial brush he had constructed. It looked like a microphone stand with about 6 branches coming off of it no more than 3 ft. long. He then put it in his lake to demonstrate his Lowrance unit. If you're familiar with Lowrance and Humminbird you probably already know the Lowrance units are much more colorful on the 2D imaging. He showed this artificial piece of brush on his DI sonar and the piece of brush was very clear with a small white dot at the base of it. On 2D the brush was a mass of blue with a small red dot at the bottom under the limbs. The red dot was a large bass which he says he caught. Anyway...small structure, one large fish. If I hadn't seen that presentation and saw that on my sonar I probably would have dismissed it as something other than a large bass. Just some food for thought.

By the way...when you guys going to turn down the wind?


----------



## Intimidator

Building a fishery at CJ, we have done the very best job that anyone could possibly do....there is NO ONE that could have done it better...period!
Everyone has put so much thought into what we have done....we built the base and everything else that was needed to grow fish.
We have cover for baitfish, food, micro-organisms, crawdads, spawning cover, cover for fry, cover for small fish, medium fish, groups of cover, areas of cover, laydowns, verticals, huge pieces, caves, PVC, Natural...we covered it all!
The ONE piece of the puzzle that I saw was missing was the single pieces that we are talking about!
Let me assure Everyone that there are over 300 single PERMANENT pieces put out over the last 2 years...that I know of...they are 1 piece, all alone, or spaced. This was done the nights before the drops, etc!
AND a few more will be added This year!
Now, we have thought of everything.....
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

From FB, lets get this back to it's rightful owner!

"The boys found this at CJ Brown reservoir. Some well deserving marine might like to have it back. Please share & help get it back."


Addie Denson's FB Page

https://www.facebook.com/addie.denson

OGF Page

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/123802565576/


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lowell H Turner said:


> Did contact Kone Cranes but haven`t heard back yet. Will call again Monday...cjpolecat, what are you doing next Tuesday, assuming it ain`t raining ?


Lowell, Mom said she could get the wire for sure but was unsure about the clamps as they cost them a good amount of $$$. She is busy but she said she will try to hook you guys up. :B


----------



## ssouthard

This was found on CJ Brown last weekend, belong to anyone you know?


----------



## ssouthard

Hello all, just returned home from the Big bass Splash Tournament at Sam Rayburn Lake, Texas. Had a 50 bass week with my largest 4.27lbs.

Saw a ton of fisherman and large bass. Try a Senko 5" black with blue flake worms. They were deadly.

any eyes or large crappies bitten?

Anyone recognize this guy?


----------



## Intimidator

ssouthard said:


> Hello all, just returned home from the Big bass Splash Tournament at Sam Rayburn Lake, Texas. Had a 50 bass week with my largest 4.27lbs.
> 
> Saw a ton of fisherman and large bass. Try a Senko 5" black with blue flake worms. They were deadly.
> 
> any eyes or large crappies bitten?
> 
> Anyone recognize this guy?


Nice...heard that guy fishes almost as well as the Intimidator!! lol


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Nice...heard that guy fishes almost as well as the Intimidator!! lol


Found 15 Slab males making beds in shallow water...same SS color caught every one...
3 Fish Ohio...1st 15 incher this early in the year!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Found 15 Slab males making beds in shallow water...same SS color caught every one...
> 3 Fish Ohio...1st 15 incher this early in the year!
> GOOD FISHING TO ALL!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Holy Cow!!! I bet that 15" put up a nice fight. This morning?


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Holy Cow!!! I bet that 15" put up a nice fight. This morning?


Yep....thought I was into Smallmouth!
Hitting the Cliff tonight!


----------



## Intimidator

[Q UOTE=averagejoe4;1822832]Holy Cow!!! I bet that 15" put up a nice fight. This morning?[/QUOTE]

Hey Joe...having problems with my phone...updated it and texting is screwed up, takes forever to post, deletes words and pics, Or wont post...chooses own words.
Had more pics...deletes them???


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Found 15 Slab males making beds in shallow water...same SS color caught every one...
> 3 Fish Ohio...1st 15 incher this early in the year!
> GOOD FISHING TO ALL!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Try this again???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## downtime8763

Hope to be on the water Saturday around noon as the Twp is getting a new piece of equipment from Compton Power Equipment in Springfield around 9:30 or 10:00am


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Intimidator said:


> Yep....thought I was into Smallmouth!
> Hitting the Cliff tonight!


I might see you there!


----------



## chuck71

Guys, I have found a lady that is willing to give us approx 500 bricks... Unfortunately they are located near Hamilton. Anyone up for a drive? Baseball has started for my two boys and it's not likely I'll be able to get down there.


----------



## ryanrieds

Hope to be out early tomorrow morning got a 621 white ranger if you see me say hi.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> I might see you there!


Nice night out talking with Joe...no size but still same pattern and colors. Lake was calm...Had a blast...sleeping in tomorrow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ryanrieds

So can anyone confirm that the bait shop is open?


----------



## walleyejigger

ryanrieds said:


> So can anyone confirm that the bait shop is open?


jakes will be open was in there today and he has bait


----------



## cjpolecat

Lowell forgot to mention the restraunt is open and the BURGERS are as good or better than the past, they had good potato salad too. (Home made)The restrooms are not open due to lack of water.
They said bait shop is open, I think you have to contact him in the restraunt to get bait... I think I know who will be operating the bait shop part, if he minds his P's & Q's, dots the I's, crosses the tee's, and does 30 pushups first thing in the morning.
Things are only going to get better down there.
CJP

PS. the restraint hours are (drum roll please) 10:00AM to 8:00 PM. Don't know the hours of the bait shop yet.


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> Lowell forgot to mention the restraunt is open and the BURGERS are as good or better than the past, they had good potato salad too. (Home made)The restrooms are not open due to lack of water.
> They said bait shop is open, I think you have to contact him in the restraunt to get bait... I think I know who will be operating the bait shop part, if he minds his P's & Q's, dots the I's, crosses the tee's, and does 30 pushups first thing in the morning.
> Things are only going to get better down there.
> CJP
> 
> PS. the restraint hours are (drum roll please) 10:00AM to 8:00 PM. Don't know the hours of the bait shop yet.


Thanks Fritz...think I'll get a burger tomorrow!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Lowell H Turner said:


> Forgot to mention, to whom ever made the PVC buckets sitting in the lane, NICE job !


Thanks i plan on more


----------



## Doctor

Hey do I need to bring more buckets this next week I haven't been on here in a few days been gone all weekend........Doc


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

So I just left CJ shaking my head. Not bc of how the wind seemed like it was in the center of the lake blowing into every bank, wall, pier, etc, but the lack of parenting we have in this country. I saw at least 3 children, no older than maybe 6 or 7, that were being forced to sit out in this weather. Mid 50's maybe less with wind chill, rain, just plain bad weather. One of the children had no coat/jacket on WHAT SO EVER, the other 2 were in light jackets or hoodies. The thing that gets me is the one child without a jacket or coat, ALL FOUR ADULTS had jackets/hoodies/sweatshirts on. This world is going to hell in a hand basket. Really gets to me the way children get treated nowadays. /rant


----------



## cherlyn05

Lowell H Turner said:


> Met Sam and his wife from Jim`s Coney Dog up on Main Street who will be operating the Marina concession (neither of them fish...) . They seem like nice people...Thank You to whom ever dropped off the last 30 blocks, spent an hour placing them by the trees; we will need about 30 more blocks for the remaining trees and the steel cable and clamps plus some VHD weed eater line of course. Slow, but it`s progress...Also got Cheryl`s dad`s business cards. Again, Thank You! The lake had quite a few white caps on it.


your welcome! hope he can help. anyone going out tuesday and interested in giving a couple old farts a tour?


----------



## easytobeme03

Just a reminder....... C.J. Brown Salvation Army tournament is may 17th... closing in fast. Good luck to all who enter .


----------



## socdad

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> ... This world is going to hell in a hand basket. Really gets to me the way children get treated nowadays. /rant


I came to that conclusion long ago!


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> I came to that conclusion long ago!


I imagine you got to see it all as a teacher....is that what helped to make up your mind to retire? The next generation is doomed also, since they are pretty much raising themselves with no adult supervision!
I guess I'm a Bad Father because I'm strict with Dale....poor kid!

CJ is trashed....there is trash everywhere....and not just the garbage, which is worse that ever!
I'm so sick of the "New Society", that I just want to be isolated from them.
We need the Chain gangs to come in CJ to clean it up...and a law, if you are caught littering, you are sentenced to the chain gang at CJ for a few months!


----------



## Intimidator

cherlyn05 said:


> your welcome! hope he can help. anyone going out tuesday and interested in giving a couple old farts a tour?


I'll be out tuesday until about noon...I'll come to the Marina if you want to chat!


----------



## cherlyn05

Intimidator said:


> I'll be out tuesday until about noon...I'll come to the Marina if you want to chat!


lol, i SHOULD be getting there about then. not a morning person, but cool, hope to catch ya there! (lol, no pun intended)


----------



## socdad

Intimidator said:


> I imagine you got to see it all as a teacher....is that what helped to make up your mind to retire? The next generation is doomed also, since they are pretty much raising themselves with no adult supervision!
> I guess I'm a Bad Father because I'm strict with Dale....poor kid! :QUOTE]
> 
> I've seen more than my share of kids raising their parents, but that wasn't the deciding factor to retire. After 35 years, with a very attractive 'buy out' from the Dayton City Schools, it was a simple decision. I have never looked back and thought I should have stayed longer.
> 
> My four kids had the same 'disadvantage' of parents making the family decisions. They are by no means perfect, but have done pretty well for themselves so far ...


----------



## Intimidator

Water temp this morning is 54 degrees.....Amazing for May 5th!
No wonder the last Crappies that I cleaned were so cold and firm....deep water has to be in the 40's.


----------



## chuck71

It's not really a surprise it late to warm since winter ran so late. I just wish it would hurry on up...lol


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Brent, so how are the new owner`s "Crabbie Patties ?


I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

Fished a few hours yesterday afternoon and put the iPilot to good use fighting the wind for me. Water temps were around 58 deg. Caught about a dozen crappie in 16-18 FOW, 5 of which being keepers. I swear the fish are getting smaller...usually put quite a few 12-14 inchers in the boat but the past year have been getting 10-11s at best. I think I'm going to have to switch up my technique and methods and seek out the newly placed structure. The big ones must like their new homes better than roaming as they did in the past.


----------



## yakfish

If its not raining I'm going to try and get some fishing in for a couple hours after work if anyone feels like meeting up. I should be there after 5pm. Either around the boat ramp or the marina. I'm driving a dark green Mazda mini van.


----------



## BuckIfan09

ssouthard said:


> Hello all, just returned home from the Big bass Splash Tournament at Sam Rayburn Lake, Texas. Had a 50 bass week with my largest 4.27lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a ton of fisherman and large bass. Try a Senko 5" black with blue flake worms. They were deadly.
> 
> 
> 
> any eyes or large crappies bitten?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recognize this guy?



Nice job out there in Texas. That is pretty awesome to a pic with KVD.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckIfan09

Intimidator said:


> Thanks Downtime, these fish have to be staging somewhere........
> 
> Jonny, I'll have to see how the weather is this weekend, if we have alot of wind and rain the lake will turn over and the fishing won't be good.
> 
> I'm going to try and get out before the rain friday from 10-1:30. Maybe if its overcast I can crank up another Walleye.






Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckIfan09

Intimidator said:


> Thanks Downtime, these fish have to be staging somewhere........
> 
> Jonny, I'll have to see how the weather is this weekend, if we have alot of wind and rain the lake will turn over and the fishing won't be good.
> 
> I'm going to try and get out before the rain friday from 10-1:30. Maybe if its overcast I can crank up another Walleye.



Hey Brent, I heard Rusty gave you the wrong weather condition on Sunday. Lol. He filled me in when you called everything was calm and when you got to CJ it was like a wind storm came through.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ryanrieds

Lowell H Turner said:


> Ryanrieds, your offer is very generous, and am not trying to offend you or anyone else but we have in the past refused offers of actual cash, as strange as that sounds. We however WILL GRATEFULLY accept any donations of needed MATERIALS be they blocks, bricks, cement rubble, plastic coated light steel cable and/ or clamps, or even a couple spools of VHD weed eater line. Weird, yes, but it has helped us as a group avoid any `discussions` over how to spend any donated cash, and kept the focus of our group on actually "splashing" as many attractors as humanly possible...if you wish to go to Wal-Mart or your favorite outdoor store and buy a 400` roll of VHD weed eater line (about $12 ) we will GRATEFULLY use every single bit of it, sir ! Thank You ! Just drop it off in the Maint Lane on the stack of bricks...


Forgive me but I was out there Saturday and Sunday and I am not sure where this maint lane is?


----------



## Doctor

ryanrieds said:


> Forgive me but I was out there Saturday and Sunday and I am not sure where this maint lane is?


ryanrieds,

If you head back towards the Marina it will be the first road on the right, go back that road there is a fence turn left at the fence and drive straight back the lane can't miss all the buckets and trees..........Doc


----------



## cyberfox2200

Look what I found lurking today


----------



## cyberfox2200

Largemouth


----------



## Shaggy

cyberfox2200 said:


> Largemouth


We may have to become better acquainted.  That's what I like to see reports of.


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Largemouth



Congrats on a nice fight!

Looks like twins in the same area!
Must have been a good spawn that year!lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

Nice they do look like twins. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuck71

Here's a deal on cinder blocks if anyone has the time... 75 for $35 (asking price) Located in Greeneville.

http://dayton.craigslist.org/mad/4436164687.html

Others (free and closer)
http://dayton.craigslist.org/zip/4427843495.html

Others...
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/zip/4455990900.html


----------



## Intimidator

chuck71 said:


> Here's a deal on cinder blocks if anyone has the time... 75 for $35 (asking price) Located in Greeneville.
> 
> http://dayton.craigslist.org/mad/4436164687.html
> 
> Others (free and closer)
> http://dayton.craigslist.org/zip/4427843495.html
> 
> Others...
> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/zip/4455990900.html


Thanks Chuck!


----------



## cherlyn05

was nice to put a face with a name today.... Brent-aka-Intimidator. Hope to do more of that real soon! bf caught 2 little bitties, i caught rocks! lol. food at marina was yummy, owners are really nice and i may have a job soon as it picks up out there so everyone go flood the marina and tell them they need to hire some help!!!  btw brent, you scared the B-gessus outta me when you walked up! lol, catch ya'all soon!


----------



## Intimidator

Fear not, Burger Aficionados....Fritz is correct...the Burgers at The CJ Marina Restaurant are as good as before.
The Owners are "Finding Their Way" but the food is VERY good!

Met up with Cherlyn and talked for awhile....Heard reports of 100 Crappie being caught by 2 guys today in the Marina....Their 2 buddies continued the assault while I was there Talking...dink after dink, aquarium fish after aquarium fish, off of the Christmas trees off of B dock? (the second one East of the Marina restaurant). They were stringing fish that no way were legal...AND I ONLY HAVE 1 EYE and could see they were small!
I guess Park Management and The Park Rangers needs to either enforce the rules and regulations of the Lake or do away with them all!
Fish of all I believe that people have no idea that there is a creel or size limit on Crappie, or they just don't care...and so, they are just taking advantage of that AND NO ENFORCEMENT...they also do not know, OR CARE, about the rules of fishing on boat docks, parking in unauthorized areas, littering, etc.
Hell, you name it and it's being violated at CJ!
So, either enforce the dang laws or do away with them....and you can't have people running the restaurant enforcing the laws...that's just stupid!
RANT OVER FOR JUST TODAY!!!


----------



## DnD

Intimidator said:


> Fear not, Burger Aficionados....Fritz is correct...the Burgers at The CJ Marina Restaurant are as good as before.
> The Owners are "Finding Their Way" but the food is VERY good!
> 
> Met up with Cherlyn and talked for awhile....Heard reports of 100 Crappie being caught by 2 guys today in the Marina....Their 2 buddies continued the assault while I was there Talking...dink after dink, aquarium fish after aquarium fish, off of the Christmas trees off of B dock? (the second one East of the Marina restaurant). They were stringing fish that no way were legal...AND I ONLY HAVE 1 EYE and could see they were small!
> I guess Park Management and The Park Rangers needs to either enforce the rules and regulations of the Lake or do away with them all!
> Fish of all I believe that people have no idea that there is a creel or size limit on Crappie, or they just don't care...and so, they are just taking advantage of that AND NO ENFORCEMENT...they also do not know, OR CARE, about the rules of fishing on boat docks, parking in unauthorized areas, littering, etc.
> Hell, you name it and it's being violated at CJ!
> So, either enforce the dang laws or do away with them....and you can't have people running the restaurant enforcing the laws...that's just stupid!
> RANT OVER FOR JUST TODAY!!!


It amazes me how some just don't get why they don't want them fishing off any docks.

Let me put a hook into their $800 Canvas and they'll see exactly why.

MARINA QUESTION?

Does anyone keep a boat there? Can I rent a slip for a month? How much is it? Secure?

Guess that's 4 questions. LOL.


----------



## Intimidator

DnD said:


> It amazes me how some just don't get why they don't want them fishing off any docks.
> 
> Let me put a hook into their $800 Canvas and they'll see exactly why.
> 
> MARINA QUESTION?
> 
> Does anyone keep a boat there? Can I rent a slip for a month? How much is it? Secure?
> 
> Guess that's 4 questions. LOL.


I kept my boat there and I know others that do...never had a issue, but they were always locked and rangers kept people off them...you can rent by day, week, month, or year. Prices are posted and you pay at the Marina restaurant.
I'll check again $$ when I go back out.


----------



## socdad

Anyone have a water temp from this afternoon?


----------



## Shaggy

socdad said:


> Anyone have a water temp from this afternoon?


Yesterday it was 58 in the afternoon and 55 in the bay above the marina later in the evening.


----------



## cherlyn05

DnD said:


> It amazes me how some just don't get why they don't want them fishing off any docks.
> 
> Let me put a hook into their $800 Canvas and they'll see exactly why.
> 
> MARINA QUESTION?
> 
> Does anyone keep a boat there? Can I rent a slip for a month? How much is it? Secure?
> 
> Guess that's 4 questions. LOL.


$25-over night
$40.-weekend
$125-weekly (M-F)
$580-season


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

And this is what ticks me off


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

And then there's this. I can't cast but on the rocks!!!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> And then there's this. I can't cast but on the rocks!!!


IF you were there first, I would be launching 1/4oz sickle hooks and swimmers in their boat....And setting the hook hard!&#128121;&#128121;
2200 acres+ and they have to fish exactly in front of you!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Fish are still deep. 4 hours ago water temp was 58. Caught 6 dink crappie and one crappie I swore could've been a LMB but got off at the bank.


----------



## socdad

Two of us started fishing this morning at 7, caught 5 crappie over 10, at least 15 short ones, a couple of white bass and one each blue gill, catfish and walleye (14 3/4). All on swimmers in 10 to 15 fow. Water temp 58  the wind blew us off the lake at 2 or so


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> Two of us started fishing this morning at 7, caught 5 crappie over 10, at least 15 short ones, a couple of white bass and one each blue gill, catfish and walleye (14 3/4). All on swimmers in 10 to 15 fow. Water temp 58  the wind blew us off the lake at 2 or so


Congrats Jeff....not a bad day considering the temp and wind.
How's your surgery...hope you had a big hat on!


----------



## Intimidator

socdad said:


> Anyone have a water temp from this afternoon?


It's time...I used each color and caught 5 fish, then would switch colors...didn't matter what color I used! They hit Glow Chartreuse the hardest....and even hit 4" Easy Shiners and 4.8 inch Fats again!

I HATE the MARINA, but due to the rain, I couldn't get to my other places, especially with Thunderstorms forecasted...I figured especially with the rain Springfield's Finest would take a nap instead of being out in full force....WRONG!
For some reason (I'm thinking my eye) they all thought I needed help and told me I wouldn't catch anything if I wasn't using waxworms or Minnies. After about 200 crappie, It was just luck, and I had the "Perfect Spot....boy, paylakers come out of the woodwork when someone catches fish"! They sure couldn't figure out why they weren't killing them when I left! Hee Hee

Moved and Met a great guy, his Dad posts on here, I think his name was Jarvis??? Great Kid...you did good Dad, he was the only bright spot of the whole day!

Keeper ratio was less than 10 percent....SHAD ARE SPAWNING!
WATER TEMP WAS 59.

ALL you Bass guys need to stop in and talk with the bait shop guy...he is just killing the Largemouth around the Marina....literally....he is catching and keeping as many as possible and telling others to do the same...Another Expert that has no clue!
AND he has a direct line to the Warden if people are breaking the law!
Saw about 12 people fishing on docks with boats....if I paid 600 dollars to store my boat safely, I WOULD BE PISSED!
Don't get me started on dink fish...had 3 people ask why I was throwing them back, that they would take them! Did I mention...I better stop!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> It's time...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Point Proven to the experts! 
One loudmouth drunk told me that he had the only lure that would catch Crappie...I told him at this time, you could catch Crappie on a piece of tin foil....he called me a Bad Name....so I saw a piece of plastic and paper on the ground (hook package)...it was about 1 inch wide by 2 inches long...perfect litter swimbait, I stuck it on the hook, added a Nibblet, and casted...1st cast caught a Crappie!
My gloating, earned me a couple other names from the "Toothless Crappie Expert!
Guess I'll just be taking foil out next time!
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead King 06

Intimidator said:


> Point Proven to the experts!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Thats awesome! I've done that before in ponds with crappie and in the creek on whitebass


----------



## ryanrieds

Is it possible to get back to maint. lane with a boat? Is there room to turn around. I will probably go out tomorrow after the rain stops but want to make sure I can get back out of there.


----------



## chuck71

There is plenty of room back there to get turned around.


----------



## cherlyn05

Intimidator said:


> Point Proven to the experts!
> One loudmouth drunk told me that he had the only lure that would catch Crappie...I told him at this time, you could catch Crappie on a piece of tin foil....he called me a Bad Name....so I saw a piece of plastic and paper on the ground (hook package)...it was about 1 inch wide by 2 inches long...perfect litter swimbait, I stuck it on the hook, added a Nibblet, and casted...1st cast caught a Crappie!
> My gloating, earned me a couple other names from the "Toothless Crappie Expert!
> Guess I'll just be taking foil out next time!
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


lmao! serves the jerk right!


----------



## Shaggy

Intimidator said:


> ALL you Bass guys need to stop in and talk with the bait shop guy...he is just killing the Largemouth around the Marina....literally....he is catching and keeping as many as possible and telling others to do the same...Another Expert that has no clue!
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That sounds like about a half dozen of us ought to stop in at the same time and make him an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## ryanrieds

where is this whiskey island and goose island I hear people talking about?


----------



## Doctor

ryanrieds said:


> where is this whiskey island and goose island I hear people talking about?


Whiskey is south of the boat ramp, west of the beach area juts out into the water, years ago was a big party place.

Goose is the first island you come to in the middle of the North end, right of where Buck Creek flows into the lake.................Doc


----------



## Medicman619

Thanks Cjpolecat for the light and Doc for the design! Awesome LED pole light!


----------



## ryanrieds

Thanks doc. I also will be dropping off some weed eater line tomorrow provided I find the maint lane. The receipt will be with it in case its the wrong stuff


----------



## cjpolecat

Medicman619 said:


> Thanks Cjpolecat for the light and Doc for the design! Awesome LED pole light!


Push all of the extra wire back into the pole for storage and if there is going to be any traffic around the area, use duct tape to secure any loose wire to the deck so no one can trip over it. ENJOY.
cjp

ALWAYS LOOK AT THE BRIGHT SIDE OF THINGS. ALZHEIMERS IS NOT SO BAD. YOU GET TO MEET NEW FRIENDS EVERY DAY.


----------



## walleyejigger

went to the marina this evening to relax and wet a line . liked to fell over when I was asked for my licens from a game warden and it wasent Byron . he told me they were going to be watching hard I told him to bring a extra pad and pens


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> went to the marina this evening to relax and wet a line . liked to fell over when I was asked for my licens from a game warden and it wasent Byron . he told me they were going to be watching hard I told him to bring a extra pad and pens


Thanks...I needed that...hope they scare "The Finest" away!


----------



## walleyejigger

Intimidator said:


> Thanks...I needed that...hope they scare "The Finest" away!


it was dead up there tonight couple families with kids and me was pretty peacefull


----------



## BigAl1765

was thinking about heading out real early if any one wants to me up and fish for a while... maybe teach me how to find a tooth fairy. been following all the suggestions intimidator gave me and still not lucky enough to land my first


----------



## Intimidator

Doesn't look like the New Restaurant and Bait shop owners care about the business...Dale and I went out at 6:45 for a Burger and they were closed, so was the bait shop and the Marina was PACKED.

Needless to say, once the sun came out the bite turned on and Dale was killing 9-10 inch Crappie...luckily I told him we would only keep 11 inchers and bigger!
Now he's ready to fish...I can always count on the spawn to get him fired up for a couple weeks!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Found some slabs


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Found some slabs


Yea'll buddy....those will be some nice ol' slabs of meat! I'd like to have about 30 of those and I'd be done filling the freezers!

Call me if you want to slab hunt on Monday!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Yea'll buddy....those will be some nice ol' slabs of meat! I'd like to have about 30 of those and I'd be done filling the freezers!
> 
> Call me if you want to slab hunt on Monday!


Heck yeah. I filled my belly with these. Got over 30 today kept 9. Big ones were as u said not with the little ones and deep still


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Doesn't look like the New Restaurant and Bait shop owners care about the business...Dale and I went out at 6:45 for a Burger and they were closed, so was the bait shop and the Marina was PACKED.
> 
> Needless to say, once the sun came out the bite turned on and Dale was killing 9-10 inch Crappie...luckily I told him we would only keep 11 inchers and bigger!
> Now he's ready to fish...I can always count on the spawn to get him fired up for a couple weeks!


Awesome Dale


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Have nothing personal against Sam and his wife, but am still VERY interested in the Marina concession; might be looking for a serious `silent partner` whom believes the place can make some SERIOUS money within 1 yr from signing with the state...any takers, PM me. (And I solemnly promise to pay the help at least the state minimum wage, and that NO bait will cross the FOOD counter, EVER ! Oh, and you won`t have to ask for the key to use the rest rooms...)



Rest rooms are open....they smell badly, floors are wet with piss, hand blowers don't work, and lights don't work!


----------



## Bossman302

I fished out at the marina today for about an hour and a half, it was PACKED. Every single person or group was fishing with minnows or wax worms, and with the bait shop closed, all the other bait shops were making some serious money today. Couldn't get anything to bite on my lures so I packed up and went to the campground and hung out with my family lol. Ended up going over to Old Reid park for a few hours and hung out with a buddy of mine, all in all, skunked out for the day... I hate this smell... lol


----------



## Intimidator

Bossman302 said:


> I fished out at the marina today for about an hour and a half, it was PACKED. Every single person or group was fishing with minnows or wax worms, and with the bait shop closed, all the other bait shops were making some serious money today. Couldn't get anything to bite on my lures so I packed up and went to the campground and hung out with my family lol. Ended up going over to Old Reid park for a few hours and hung out with a buddy of mine, all in all, skunked out for the day... I hate this smell... lol


Dang Dude....didn't you see the pic of the Crappie caught on a "trash" swimbait???
Heck, right now, they'll bite on anything....getcha some, and end that aroma!


----------



## cjpolecat

Wife and I were there Friday night and they were closed, lady said she thought it was an Insurance issue.


----------



## golive

Went for a quick ride with the family last night. Was gonna eat ate the marina, wasn't open. Even the signs with the hrs were confusing. Kinda bad way to start the season.

Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Brent, use the fine grained table salt rather than that course rough road salt on his wounded pride...


It kills me to see a CJ Brother, Pepe Le Pewing the place up during this time of the year....no sense of skunking right now, especially when a piece of litter will catch A FISH!

Sent CJ a email....voicing my displeasure with the restaurant and the restrooms...IMHO, everything should have been "ironed out" before the season...
Kathy, made the restaurant. ..she had it decorated, and had the lights on...it was a decent place to relax and eat.
Now, no lights, no atmosphere, limited food and drink....I am spending my money and they make me "feel like" it is only for profit...there is a big difference in making a "customer experience" and profitting.... and just being cheap, and trying to profit without offering the customer anything else!
I know money was made there and I enjoyed spending money with Kathy...I don't enjoy eating with no lights on, or have ZERO atmosphere, just so you can make an extra buck on me!
Hopefully it turns around soon!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Sorry I should have posted this yesterday Bowhunter71 and I fished in his boat and he out fished me 2-1, we did keep 10-11 crappies that were 10-11.5. Water temp was 63.4 when we left. Seen Average Joe had some nice WB and I want to apologize to Brent for such a poor showing against an inferior bait.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Sorry I should have posted this yesterday Bowhunter71 and I fished in his boat and he out fished me 2-1, we did keep 10-11 crappies that were 10-11.5. Water temp was 63.4 when we left. Seen Average Joe had some nice WB and I want to apologize to Brent for such a poor showing against an inferior bait.


Maybe I need to show you the paper and plastic "Litter Swimmer" also! lol
Once you figure out the Nanofil, I think your hook up rate will improve...I hope! hee hee


----------



## ryanrieds

Dropped off 750' of weed eater line in a Walmart sack first row of buckets Lowell. Took my 8 year old out Saturday around noon tried waiting out the rain by eating at marina but yeah wasn't open she had to pee and yeah locked restrooms. So we just went out and she put on my rain gear and stuffed it out and caught a 12" crappie. Had 20 keepers Saturday and 10 Sunday 1 being about 14" on a keitech with a piece of worm. Trying to find the damn eyes out there. 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ryanrieds

Caught a big a$$ catfish on an ultralight to today (that was fun) also caught a monster white bass. 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

ryanrieds said:


> Dropped off 750' of weed eater line in a Walmart sack first row of buckets Lowell. Took my 8 year old out Saturday around noon tried waiting out the rain by eating at marina but yeah wasn't open she had to pee and yeah locked restrooms. So we just went out and she put on my rain gear and stuffed it out and caught a 12" crappie. Had 20 keepers Saturday and 10 Sunday 1 being about 14" on a keitech with a piece of worm. Trying to find the damn eyes out there.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Like the keitechs. On cloudy days or next to dark walleye move shallow to feed. Caught a few small walleye saturday . Sun popped up and they were gone.


----------



## downtime8763

Will be on CJ around 9ish this morning,hope the wind n storms stay away !!!!! Will post later tonight !


----------



## ryanrieds

cyberfox2200 said:


> Like the keitechs. On cloudy days or next to dark walleye move shallow to feed. Caught a few small walleye saturday . Sun popped up and they were gone.


Yeah I have caught the larger fish on keitechs I have bought about 8 different packs now. I think I just need to find there pattern. Leave this weekend for Georgia I heard lake lannier has walleye hope I can find them down there cause I'm going to miss the hot month here. 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bossman302

Intimidator said:


> Dang Dude....didn't you see the pic of the Crappie caught on a "trash" swimbait???
> Heck, right now, they'll bite on anything....getcha some, and end that aroma!


 That salt really hurts brent... I like Lowell's idea, table salt doesn't hurt as bad as that road salt... lmao I will have my day but I don't like eating crappie so I think I'll wait till after the spawn so I can get my multiple catfish for this year.


----------



## downtime8763

Fished CJ with a water temp of 65 (trilling motor transducer) wind was an issue as usual,fished north end tried shallow but no good so I went 9-14 ft and had 13 keeper crappie,10+ returned along with a few bluegill.About even on those caught on Keitech vs live bate.Here are pics of what I used.
For what it's worth went to the marina to get a bite and it was closed and others asked me why they were closed !!!!!!!!and there is a Safety issue with the LIGHTS being off in the restrooms. If a person has to clear the area before they use it then Who is going to answer to a judge if someone is unable to or doesn't know to and is robbed or even worse.


----------



## NNUUTTSS

Are the white bass running in the creek ? Are the crappie biting at the marinia at the handicap access already ?


----------



## Intimidator

ryanrieds said:


> Yeah I have caught the larger fish on keitechs I have bought about 8 different packs now. I think I just need to find there pattern. Leave this weekend for Georgia I heard lake lannier has walleye hope I can find them down there cause I'm going to miss the hot month here.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I spent a lot of time at Lanier when I lived in Greenville SC....Very Nice Lake! If you do not "Know it" you hopefully know someone who lives there or have a guide...it is 40,000 acres but has many "fingers" and tributaries. You could fish it for years and still not figure it out.

Another nice area close by is Helen Ga....very Cool German Alpine Village up in the Mountains at the start of the Chattahoochee river...they also have a Natural Trout fishery IN the river that supplies the area with fish!

There will still be plenty of Walleye to be caught here when you get back....they'll be waiting for food in the SHADE and really gorging at night!


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> File a complaint with the Park Office...


That I will do the next time I'm down at CJ .


----------



## ryanrieds

Intimidator said:


> I spent a lot of time at Lanier when I lived in Greenville SC....Very Nice Lake! If you do not "Know it" you hopefully know someone who lives there or have a guide...it is 40,000 acres but has many "fingers" and tributaries. You could fish it for years and still not figure it out.
> 
> Another nice area close by is Helen Ga....very Cool German Alpine Village up in the Mountains at the start of the Chattahoochee river...they also have a Natural Trout fishery IN the river that supplies the area with fish!
> 
> There will still be plenty of Walleye to be caught here when you get back....they'll be waiting for food in the SHADE and really gorging at night!


Man I hope there still biting mid August is when I get back. 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fished with Daniel (Cyberfox) 2 different times yesterday....he actually got to see the shad in full spawn and like a great fisherman, got his net out and went and got a year supply of shad!
We caught fish on and off all day, used different colors and moved to get out of the wind, Pattern was you had to play around with the Keitechs and jerk, stop, start, etc to get a bite....then they'd hit it and come back....still not smashing it consistantly...at the end of the day the wind died and the lake got calm...then he got to see topwater action at it's best!
Nice day fishing with a buddy!

Went back out today and limited with all over 11 inches, biggest is 13....all were caught before the wind started blowing hard and then the bite stopped....Shad spawn is over...carp are moving in!
Caught fish on 4.8 inch swimmers and 3.8 inch swimmers...all were dinks...dinks were killing BIG swimmers....caught ALL of the keepers on rigged doubles with Silver Shad on one and Bluegill on the bottom!
VERY WEIRD YEAR so far!
RESTAURANT AND BAITSHOP ARE NOT OPEN!!!!


----------



## Doctor

I'm fishing the tournament Saturday I could grab it then.....Doc


----------



## Salmonid

Good luck Doc. Im taking Curtis with me to Catfish Country event at Manchester on the Ohio River. Just cant handle 60% payback.
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Good luck Doc. Im taking Curtis with me to Catfish Country event at Manchester on the Ohio River. Just cant handle 60% payback.
> Salmonid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I didn't go all the way back, but weren't you one of the guys bitchin' when the tourney first started because they were just giving prizes, so you fished somewhere else and fished "out of the money"??
Then last year you "Bagged it", went to the Ohio River, and fished out of the money!
Now this year, the payout isn't enough, but you're going to the same place that you fish "out of the Money"??? 
It paid out fine last year for the Top teams....and made money for a fine cause! 
I'm beginning to think you are afraid of CJ and the Local Teams that can catch Big Fish like Doc, Matt, Daniel, Etc??? Just Sayin'!


----------



## Salmonid

I am VERY afraid of the Jedi master Doc Vader...and all his apprentis's , the force is strong within the ranks...LOL,

Luckily I won more then enough money last week to pay for this one.. Last year my partner didn't want to fish the way I did and I caved in, that cost us money last year, LOL My partner has to work this weekend so I know Curtis will let me play captain of the boat so if we choke, Ill only be able to blame myself.....

I haven't been on CJ yet this year to pattern anything so that didnt help the cause, your right, cash is king and even if I won last year, it wouldn't have covered my gas and entry. Ohio River is prime now for the way I fish and Im on a streak ( placing) and if things go as planned, there will be MANY more cat tourneys on CJB in the future.  

This week was only 2 tourneys to decide between, next week is 4 within 1.5 hrs.. 3 of them ive won at before....so many tourneys, not enough time or money........you been there, you understand...Tell you what, if I place this week at Manchester, ill make a donation to Salvation Army in your name, deal??

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Took this pic today and forgot about it...this was a BIG Crappie and I decided to take a pic while it was in the water...the Sun was in my eye and my polarized glasses would not allow me to see my phone screen...so I took this picture "blind"!
Thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## creekpaul

anybody still need 2 hole blocks, have 50-60 in Fairborn free


----------



## STEVEY

I have had my boat on C.J. about ten times now. Always a good time and almost always catch something. Finally got a couple of 13" crappie. Started out this year wishing I had wore a parka and now feel I need a small block V-8 for an anchor. I'm not going to let the wind discourage me but I would love to try a calm day sometime. I am going to try the tourney this Saturday looking for some more crappie. Guess I'll go look in the closet for that parka. I have not entered the marina once this year and don't know if I will. Seems like people running it should do what they are supposed to or get out of the way and let others do it. A great opportunity lost.


----------



## ML1187

Lowell H Turner said:


> creekpaul YES, we`ll gladly take them. Is their anyway you can haul them to us ? (We`ll make it worth your effort...)



Hey guys... I live in Fairborn and would glady deliver if creekpaul can't for whatever reason. Just let me know!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## creekpaul

the blocks are at 103 south in fairborn, by the ymca i cant haul them till the weekend, i will be working there tomorrow from 8 am - 4pm, if ml1187 wants to pick them up, look for white grover brown work truck


----------



## Intimidator

Had a VERY NICE day out with Rusty (Guppy), Jeff (Crazy4SM), and Jeff (Jarods Father)...Talked with Steve and Ron during the first thunderstorm under the Marina roof, they were on the opposite pattern as us lakeside....fished from 8:30 til after 3 and we all caught Crappie all day long...Keepers were maybe 10 percent...most of those were deeper again. 
Everyone had rain gear and the fish kept biting....had a Gator (I think) that gave me fits all day...never could hook him good, it always bit good when I was talking to Rusty! Jeff and I both had short Gators but couldn't connect on a keeper...Rusty is still using a Gator repellent that is working!
When the bite stopped you could switch colors and normally keep catching or until you found another color they would bite..the only thing they didn't like were the Joshy's Jeff tried ...I bet all would agree that no pattern or color was preferred! The fish better watch out cause Rusty is dialing in the Nanofil and was nailing almost all of his bites...he was on a roll!
No restaurant open, but the restroom lights finally worked...but it still STINKS....at least if they opened the windows the smell might not be as bad!
Overall, Another nice day of fishing and conversations with friends!


----------



## ML1187

creekpaul said:


> the blocks are at 103 south in fairborn, by the ymca i cant haul them till the weekend, i will be working there tomorrow from 8 am - 4pm, if ml1187 wants to pick them up, look for white grover brown work truck



Hey Creek I could haul a load on Sunday afternoon after church. Just send me a pm and let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Took this Saturday morning before the rain came in.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Took this Saturday morning before the rain came in.


The BIG MAN and I have some nice conversations during sunrises like that at CJ....

Beautiful picture Joe...Thanks!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> creekpaul and ML1187, again Thank You and will make it worth your efforts in due time ! (now if we can get about 1,000 10 hole bricks...)


Yes....Thanks creekpaul and ML1187! 
"The Reefs" will really benefit MOTHER CJ....and they'll last forever!
They just require alot of work from alot of people....much appreciated.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I guess the Salvation Army Tournament is this Saturday. I doubt that I can make it, but just in case, does anyone know the details. There isn't any details on the SA website. Time / Cost / Registration Forms etc.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I guess the Salvation Army Tournament is this Saturday. I doubt that I can make it, but just in case, does anyone know the details. There isn't any details on the SA website. Time / Cost / Registration Forms etc.


Info is on the Tournament discussion thread in the Main area!
They had flyers and registration papers in the restaurant but since it is closed no one can get them!


----------



## ML1187

creekpaul said:


> the blocks are at 103 south in fairborn, by the ymca i cant haul them till the weekend, i will be working there tomorrow from 8 am - 4pm, if ml1187 wants to pick them up, look for white grover brown work truck


Creek I sent you a PM but not sure if you can access and send due to post count?

Anyhow is Sunday afternoon about 1 ok to haul those blocks out? If you need help before then let me know...

Fellow OGF'er Flannel Carp has offered to help us get them to the lane as well!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Yup 103 South is only 8 minutes from my house, I'd be glad to help!


----------



## Doctor

Crazy4Smallmouth

Time Saturday 5-17-2014
Category's
Bass, Crappie, Walleye, Catfish
$25.00 per person any category boat or bank

Fishing times 6am to 2pm doesn't say where the weighin is, 1st year it was at the marina last year it was at the main boat ramp

Limits
Bass 5 per person
Crappie 15 per person
Walleye 6 per person
Catfish 1 over 28 inches plus 5 under 28 inches

60% of all moneys returned in prizes
Each class 1st pays 30%
Each class 2nd pays 20%
Each class 3rd pays 10%

Doc


----------



## creekpaul

sunday is good, there are more blocks then i though around 100-140


----------



## ML1187

creekpaul said:


> sunday is good, there are more blocks then i though around 100-140



Flannel and I both have 1500 series trucks. We will get as many as possible! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TXflatsfishin

I live in fairborn as well and can help haul em I got a f150. I can do it Sunday I'm up at the big lake right now.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Why does the tournament always end up on the day when the cold front shoots in


----------



## h2owolf

Brent,

I see you were out on mother CJ on Wed. Have you been out since?, 
I would like to know water clarity conditions after all the rain we"ve had. 
I may come over, my home lake CC is a mud hole & the corp is pulling water, makes fishing difficult.
Let me know, how is the eye doing?

Tom


----------



## ACEDAFACE

Was at lake this morning for 1 1/2 hour got 8 keepers from 10 to 14 inches. Full eggs no black yet.Pretty deep. Gonna try again tmr


----------



## Intimidator

h2owolf said:


> Brent,
> 
> I see you were out on mother CJ on Wed. Have you been out since?,
> I would like to know water clarity conditions after all the rain we"ve had.
> I may come over, my home lake CC is a mud hole & the corp is pulling water, makes fishing difficult.
> Let me know, how is the eye doing?
> 
> Tom


Went out last night...Water is VERY good...alittle color but it takes alot for CJ to get MUDDY! She always has a good tan.
Water will be cool...this is a long cold spell...spawns started, water hit 70...with the water dropping into the low 50's, THE SPAWNS COULD COMPLETELY END....once the water triggers the hormones, a big drop can trigger stress and hormones to abort...then they will just absorb the eggs..hopefully this does not occur!

THANKS...Eye is GREAT!
Go in Wednesday the 21st to get my 2 eyelids...then after Memorial Day, I'll be back to work....CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Intimidator

ACEDAFACE said:


> Was at lake this morning for 1 1/2 hour got 8 keepers from 10 to 14 inches. Full eggs no black yet.Pretty deep. Gonna try again tmr


Nice...Congrats on some Nice slabs. 
IF you didn't know...males are the only ones that turn dark...they Have been dark for 2 weeks+....spawns started, some females are done...this cold spell is BAD!
It can kill fry, end spawns, drive males off nests, trigger hormones in females to abort and absorb eggs...then they won't eat....with the water temp in the 70's, then dropping into the 50's we could even see massive shad kills....they are weak from their spawn.


----------



## h2owolf

Intimidator said:


> Went out last night...Water is VERY good...alittle color but it takes alot for CJ to get MUDDY! She always has a good tan.
> Water will be cool...this is a long cold spell...spawns started, water hit 70...with the water dropping into the low 50's, THE SPAWNS COULD COMPLETELY END....once the water triggers the hormones, a big drop can trigger stress and hormones to abort...then they will just absorb the eggs..hopefully this does not occur!
> 
> THANKS...Eye is GREAT!
> Go in Wednesday the 21st to get my 2 eyelids...then after Memorial Day, I'll be back to work....CAN'T WAIT!


Brent,

Thanks, for info. Has the water temp. really dropped to 50 ????
That big of drop is not good, will force fish deeper fast, depending on deeper water temp. they may or may not be actively feeding.
Looks like acedaface found them & they are biting.
I may drop by this weekend to check it out.

Great report on eye healing.


----------



## Intimidator

h2owolf said:


> Brent,
> 
> Thanks, for info. Has the water temp. really dropped to 50 ????
> That big of drop is not good, will force fish deeper fast, depending on deeper water temp. they may or may not be actively feeding.
> Looks like acedaface found them & they are biting.
> I may drop by this weekend to check it out.
> 
> Great report on eye healing.


With lows in the high 30's at night and 50's in the day, it won't take long to drop...we aren't getting a lot of wind so the surface and shallow water will lose temp fast...deep water may be the savior! I expect 50 degree water by Sunday...I WOULD LIKE TO BE WRONG!


----------



## Fishman43078

Something has happened to the shad and I tend to agree with Doc that the shad died over winter. With this drop...Could be bad. Everything will be forced to feed on all the other small fish such as crappie, baby gaters and such. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doctor

Not going to be able to make it on the lake for the tournament got a sick Dog Luke just walked into the kitchen as I'm typing this and pukes on the floor now I have another mess to clean up poor puppy...Doc


----------



## Lowell H Turner

IF this happens, hopefully the last 7 yrs of work placing the cover will help supply enough small prey until the shad recover enough to start feeding the lake again...collectively they largely serve as nurseries AND secondary food chain sources.


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> Something has happened to the shad and I tend to agree with Doc that the shad died over winter. With this drop...Could be bad. Everything will be forced to feed on all the other small fish such as crappie, baby gaters and such.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


For almost 2 weeks they were all over the rocks all around the lake, they were everywhere spawning...HUGE SHAD....EVERYWHERE...as long as we don't start seeing floaters, CJ will be good!
Don't forget we also have a natural baitfish population, that we have been helping out, In case something like this happened....CJ has plenty of small 'gills, shiners, minnows, logperch, darters, etc...I have confidence in things we have done!
Getting water temps tomorrow will help us to see if things stabilize.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Not making it to tourney tommorow. Chicken out. Cold front gonna shut fish down. Plus i gotta get ready for oldest daughter graduation and wedding next week.


----------



## cyberfox2200

There was no shad kill i have proof. Big shad in my freezer and lots of them


----------



## cyberfox2200

Fishman43078 said:


> Something has happened to the shad and I tend to agree with Doc that the shad died over winter. With this drop...Could be bad. Everything will be forced to feed on all the other small fish such as crappie, baby gaters and such.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have seen baitballs all over cj. And with the size of the ones on the rip rap over last week tells me they made it. Theve been deep like all other fish. Crank up the sensitivity in your sonar you will c them


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, hopefully it was enough...


You know that I cut open stomachs to see what the fish are eating...everything recently that I caught so far, had shad of various sizes....so far, so good!

Earlier, when the water temps were colder, the Crappie were eating small minnows and larva....once it warmed up they were "finding" and eating 2-4inch Shad!
Plenty of us Bank fishermen saw the millions of BIG shad spawning....they didn't die...if water temps stay in the 60's we'll be fine!


----------



## bmffishing247

Just wanted to let you guys know just checked radar since It started hailing here in urbana there is a storm with some heavy rain coming your way in about 10 to 15 min. Looks like just some heavy rain, may have small hail in it. Be careful out there.

checked radar at 10:45AM


----------



## Shaggy

Lowell H Turner said:


> Shaggy, did you put out the crayfish trap last night, and understand if not ?


Yes I did. It's had a good long soaking.


----------



## ML1187

creekpaul said:


> sunday is good, there are more blocks then i though around 100-140



We still go to do some hauling today? I'll be ready between 1-130. Did a drive by the other day and spotted them right out front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cjpolecat

If at all possible, don't cover up the stacked blocks and the pile of stone that have paint on them... They need to be cleaned before we splash them. I'll try to take of that next week. Trucks in the shop and I'm down in the back right now anyway.
Cjp

Confusious said : Life is like a roll of toilet paper, the closer to the end, the faster it goes..

You didn't know they had toilet paper on a roll back then did you ????


----------



## BlueBoat98

Finally ventured out again this morning. Bait House didn't open until 7:15 so there were 5 of us waiting for some minnows. She said she was sorry but she had to get gas!

Anyway, the lake was calm and nice. The air temp was around 40 but I didn't need my heavy suit. It was foggy at first and really disorienting. Water temp out in the main lake was at 63.5 pretty much the whole time I was out. I'm going to let myself hope and believe that the temps in the 70s and the relatively stable pattern will make this a really good Memorial Day weekend. Fish are definitely starting to appear on the humps. I kept 5 11 - 12 inch Crappie and a fat 21" Walleye. Also pulled Bluegill and "eater" catfish. (I don't eat them) I actually caught my first ever Crappie on a Keitech - it was a dink. Saw a pair of trollers pull an "about 8 pound" Walleye out over the old creek channel west of the roadbed.

I'm going to do a 5 day weekend starting Thursday and with any luck will be out 3 or 4 days.

See you out there.

MC

Update- Walleye turned out to be 22" with a more careful measurement. I don't know why but that fish was EMPTY. There was nothing in his stomach at all. Maybe the warming water will turn on these hungry fish.


----------



## ML1187

Lowell H Turner said:


> Cannot get out there today ("hunny dos") or would have gladly helped you both...be safe guys ! Not to ask for the moon too, but there are about 35 "C" trees on the left side close to the lane towards the dump as you pull up that don`t have blocks with them; would you be willing to set 1 block by each tree that needs 1 ? Stack the spare blocks by the others by the white buckets...I hope to be out this week with some pieces of steel cable and assemble as many as I can...



We got ya Mr Turner! Txflatsfishing, Flannel_Carp and myself loaded up and delivered about 90 blocks. Took all 3 trucks which made it nice. About 75% has a lite coat of paint on one side only so we laid them flat by the others to make it easy to scrub the paint off...hope that is ok to do it like that?
We placed as many paint free blocks by the trees as possible. About 15 or so I'd say. There is quite a collection of stuff out there guys...pretty exciting stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Finally ventured out again this morning. Bait House didn't open until 7:15 so there were 5 of us waiting for some minnows. She said she was sorry but she had to get gas!
> 
> Anyway, the lake was calm and nice. The air temp was around 40 but I didn't need my heavy suit. It was foggy at first and really disorienting. Water temp out in the main lake was at 63.5 pretty much the whole time I was out. I'm going to let myself hope and believe that the temps in the 70s and the relatively stable pattern will make this a really good Memorial Day weekend. Fish are definitely starting to appear on the humps. I kept 5 11 - 12 inch Crappie and a fat 21" Walleye. Also pulled Bluegill and "eater" catfish. (I don't eat them) I actually caught my first ever Crappie on a Keitech - it was a dink. Saw a pair of trollers pull an "about 8 pound" Walleye out over the old creek channel west of the roadbed.
> 
> I'm going to do a 5 day weekend starting Thursday and with any luck will be out 3 or 4 days.
> 
> See you out there.
> 
> MC
> 
> Update- Walleye turned out to be 22" with a more careful measurement. I don't know why but that fish was EMPTY. There was nothing in his stomach at all. Maybe the warming water will turn on these hungry fish.




Mike
CONGRATS on a VERY productive day!
Most of the Gators that I have caught have been empty also, but they have the largest fat reserves I have even seen! They are starting to feed again after the spawn, you're right the warming temps will get them feeding heavy again before the summer slowdown!
FYI...this 6 pounder was taken Bass fishing...just remember they are spread out, if you don't find them in your old spots, don't be afraid to fish shallow shade!
Glad you got a Keitech fish...if you keep using them, your Gator fishing will benefit with an extra technique...you can also use them behind a spinner for trolling or jigging, instead of retrieving.

Looks like the lack of wind saved us again....Mother CJ dodged another bullet and looks to grow onward!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid

anyone have the tourney results?? a bunch of folks keep asking me about the results and I told them id check on here to find out, 
Thanks

Salmonid


----------



## cjpolecat

Yes, you guys did good with the blocks, thanks again.. I got rid of the plastic drum, thing just fell apart..
CJP.


----------



## TXflatsfishin

Fished for about 1.5 hours after we got the blocks taken care of.caught some crappie with flannel carp out around the boat ramp.caught em on swim baits.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Lowell let me know when you guys need help getting the paint off those blocks, we laid them all flat and paint up so would be easiest, I'd be willing to help clean em. 

And thanks TX for teaching me about a new bait! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## golive

My uncle and myself won the catfish with 29 pounds 6oz 2nd had 8 1/2. Crappie winner had over 8 pounds for 15 fish.

Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


----------



## Intimidator

golive said:


> My uncle and myself won the catfish with 29 pounds 6oz 2nd had 8 1/2. Crappie winner had over 8 pounds for 15 fish.
> 
> Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


Congrats Matt....2 in a row....very nice, especially for the conditions of both tourneys!
I'm Excited to see what you guys can pull out in good conditions!


----------



## Intimidator

Jarod...where's the pic of your fathers fish???
I bet he is rubbing this one in!


----------



## cjpolecat

Can't name a positive date or time just yet. Trucks still in the garage, probably till Wednesday, Had an outside faucet go bad, won't shut off. Wife missed.... we won't go there. Things just ain't going good around here, but will let everyone know when I can make it. It probably be around Wednesday.. Appreciate all of the offers though.
CJP.


----------



## Salmonid

congrats Golive! 29.6 for 6fish is a great haul for Cjb. What was biggest?
Also i thought tourney wasindividual vs a team tourney? How many teams? Weather prob didnt help any with turnout
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> Flannel_Carp, we can scrap off what we can with paint scrapers and then wire brush off the majority of what`s left...since it`s gonna be "FUN" might see if cj polecat wants some company ! Fritz, we are at your disposal, sir ! Name a time...(between 10AM and say 4:31 PM...)


I have a generator, grinder and wire brush's for drills as well but can't this Friday(helping wife on garage sale).


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> congrats Golive! 29.6 for 6fish is a great haul for Cjb. What was biggest?
> Also i thought tourney wasindividual vs a team tourney? How many teams? Weather prob didnt help any with turnout
> Salmonid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They had 36.12 last year in BAD weather....heard 29.6 would have been good at The Ohio!
They only had 7 teams show up in the Cat and Crappie class.


----------



## Salmonid

yup 29.6 is a great weight for CJB so Im glad I wasn't there, LOL no way Id have that kind of weight there on a blind trip ( no prefishing) and your right, if I had 29.6 lbs on top of my 22 lbs , I would have been in great shape on the Ohio,  Of course for reference a tourney in Sandusky Bay this weekend had 6 channels at 76 lbs to win, ( seriously) including bonifide 22 lber, unbelievable!! 29.6 would have gotten you 10th place, LOL 

Salmonid


----------



## cyberfox2200

Fished today from 930 to 3pm caught 8 cats 6 crappie all over 11 inches and a largemouth


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> yup 29.6 is a great weight for CJB so Im glad I wasn't there, LOL no way Id have that kind of weight there on a blind trip ( no prefishing) and your right, if I had 29.6 lbs on top of my 22 lbs , I would have been in great shape on the Ohio,  Of course for reference a tourney in Sandusky Bay this weekend had 6 channels at 76 lbs to win, ( seriously) including bonifide 22 lber, unbelievable!! 29.6 would have gotten you 10th place, LOL
> 
> Salmonid


You guys need to have a "Culling" tourney and give the catch away at the Marina....BIG fish for the Win, and released....and small fish for the skillet....you guys have got to get some of those small fish out to increase overall size and have a productive Kitty Palace...Big fish are in there but you have to weed through too many dinks....there is not enough kitty habitat for all of them!
Give the small cats away in the Marina and maybe "The Finest" would leave the Bass and Small Gators alone!


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Fished today from 930 to 3pm caught 8 cats 6 crappie all over 11 inches and a largemouth


Nice Day Bud!
Very interesting info you gave me!
Kinda goes to show what we were talking about with Big Crappie eating BIG meals when the temps get into their gorging zone!


----------



## Salmonid

I got a few friends who eat em from CJB but mostly early and late in the year, most catfish eater folks tend to stay away from the summer cats because of the taste, since they are now done with spring fry and now moving to deeper cooler water and away from bait fish, now they tend to start scrounging on the bottom and tend to eat a lot of algae looking for food, when the channel cats belly's are all muddy, that's a good time to NOT eat them since they been feeding down in the mud. 

Salmonid


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> downtime, if you`re volunteering to provide an unfair mechanical advantage with a portable generator and power tools, then we ACCEPT ! Say when !


Friday n Sunday are not good for me other wise Put a day on it.
Fished from about 9am till 1:30 or so today and kept 22 crappie,largest at 13+in.
Lost and let go at least as many,water was 63-64deg and getting warmer found them 10-14ft. I've been getting about half on live and half on Kietech,red or pink jig heads seem to be the best color so far. Find the bate fish and work it through them and BINGO !!! Thanks Intimidator for showing me the Kietech!
Stopped at the office and discussed the marina issues and they are aware of it and were not happy about what has been going on.Might not help but I do feel better!!!!!


----------



## easytobeme03

2014 Springfield Salvation Army 
Fishing Tournament Results from 5-17-14

A total of ten teams entered the tournament.
We again had some rain, very cold temperatures, with a little hail. The morning started out at 39 degrees with very little wind. Shorty there after the wind picked up and the rain started. Some of the Anglers waited to around nine and some ten oclock to start fishing. I pretty sure a lot of fishermen stayed at home on such a day.

The Crappie class had four teams that weighed in fish.
1ST Place Team Trophies, Nicholas Cantrell & Randy Clark 8 Lbs. Crappie
2ND Place Team Crappie Busters, Steve Yost & Jeremy Jump 2 Lbs. 8 oz Crappie
3RD Place Team Reelin N Crappies Mark Burson & Craig Conley 2Lbs. 3 oz Crappie
4TH Place Team Fishing with Frosty Chris Frost And Becky Anders 1 Lbs. 10 oz

In the Catfish Class we had two teams weighed in Fish.

1ST Place Team Manion, Jamie Manion & Matt Manion 29 Lbs. 6 oz 
2ND Place Team Grapes, John Grapes & Marcus Grapes 8 Lbs. 5 oz 
Fun was had by everyone who participated and spectators as well. 
We are intending to get more flyers out for the fall tournament.
Ten teams at $50.00 each team = $500.00 we paid out $220.00 in cash prizes.
We raised $280.00 for the Salvation army and had fun doing it.

Thank God for giving us another day of Fellowship and Strength to forge on, Spreading the word of God throughout our community where ever we go.


----------



## Travis Gray

Got a couple questions for the seasoned CJB fishermen. Is there any LMB/smallie fishing near the marina? Don't have boat access right now, so my options are limited. I figure the rocks could house some nice ones, but not sure due to the pressure in the area. I have a good selection of plastic worms and crawlers, so what do you guys suggest?

Second, has anyone fished for crappie in the early afternoon recently? I know that it can get pretty slow around that time, but I was wondering if it wouldn't be too bad because of the recent cold weather we've had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Travis Gray said:


> Got a couple questions for the seasoned CJB fishermen. Is there any LMB/smallie fishing near the marina? Don't have boat access right now, so my options are limited. I figure the rocks could house some nice ones, but not sure due to the pressure in the area. I have a good selection of plastic worms and crawlers, so what do you guys suggest?
> 
> Second, has anyone fished for crappie in the early afternoon recently? I know that it can get pretty slow around that time, but I was wondering if it wouldn't be too bad because of the recent cold weather we've had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



NORMALLY, fishing slows from 11-5 in the summer...most of the feeding is during dusk til dawn. This does not mean you won't catch fish, because they are also opportunistic, but it is not prime feeding times.
Spring can be different, sometime the water temp is a few degrees cooler and they need that extra heat to get fired up....sometimes in the Spring the morning bite is very sluggish and with an afternoon of sun it hits "preferred temps" and they feed like crazy....you will have mornings where they barely hit a swimbait, and you have to "play around" with them to get them to hit it, then with a few hours of sun they "knock the living daylights" out of it!

Many Bass are being caught in the area your asking about...bad thing is they are being removed from the lake! I fish for Bass at night during the summer. Your options aren't limited to just the Marina, but you have to walk on the rocks!


----------



## Doctor

Travis Gray said:


> Got a couple questions for the seasoned CJB fishermen. Is there any LMB/smallie fishing near the marina? Don't have boat access right now, so my options are limited. I figure the rocks could house some nice ones, but not sure due to the pressure in the area. I have a good selection of plastic worms and crawlers, so what do you guys suggest?
> 
> Second, has anyone fished for crappie in the early afternoon recently? I know that it can get pretty slow around that time, but I was wondering if it wouldn't be too bad because of the recent cold weather we've had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to try these two fingers that are located off the North west Marina area they face to the west.............Doc


----------



## Travis Gray

Thanks Doc and Intimidator!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DnD

Quick off topic question so as to not add another thread for a yes or no answer.

Ceasars Creek State Park CAMPGROUND Ramp--Can it be used by the general public or do you have to be staying at a campsite?


----------



## kschupp

You can use it but you have to pay a park entrance fee.

Sent from my XT1060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> downtime, if you`re volunteering to provide an unfair mechanical advantage with a portable generator and power tools, then we ACCEPT ! Say when !


How does Saturday morning sound for working on removing paint from the blocks?Any one up for it?


----------



## Fishman43078

I can't saturday but I have a 3500 psi powerwasher that can make quick work of the paint. It would probably cut the blocks too if you want.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Forgot about this pic....this was when Dale was 7...I first taught him to use Keitech swimbaits.
This was the first fish he caught on a swimbait...it almost pulled him in but he fought it well...the Zebco 33 died and I had to pull line in while he reeled...just one of the "dinks" from CJ! 
Fishes tail was on the ground.
This thing had scars everywhere....And we ate it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kschupp

If anyone is out on cjb you need to take cover. Tornado warnings in the area.

Sent from my XT1060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

kschupp said:


> If anyone is out on cjb you need to take cover. Tornado warnings in the area.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Getting MASSIVE HEAVY rain...which is good since they dropped the lake level by about a foot...went out Monday and my FLAT rocks that I stand on were out of the water about a foot!
Must have been a 'Yak function downtown....if they need to do that for downtown functions, then they need to raise the summer pool level by another foot or so!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Whatcha think, Brent? Any point in going out tomorrow? I know it won't be a mudhole like a lot of lakes but this is a LOT of water, thunder and electricity in a short period of time. I was thinking of doing 3 to 5 days in the next 5 but it's not like I HAVE to go.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Whatcha think, Brent? Any point in going out tomorrow? I know it won't be a mudhole like a lot of lakes but this is a LOT of water, thunder and electricity in a short period of time. I was thinking of doing 3 to 5 days in the next 5 but it's not like I HAVE to go.
> 
> MC


I think they will eat....that's ALOT OF WARM WATER....and they will be in areas that are protected FROM the flow following the shad that HATE MUD...there are areas that will be less colored and the fish will stack up there...you fish some good areas out of the normal FLOW...
3.5 INCHES in less than 2 hrs....CJ will be full...MORE COMING!

I'll be out hitting protected areas...off till June 2nd...gonna fish as much as possible!
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> I think they will eat....that's ALOT OF WARM WATER....and they will be in areas that are protected FROM the flow following the shad that HATE MUD...there are areas that will be less colored and the fish will stack up there...you fish some good areas out of the normal FLOW...
> 3.5 INCHES in less than 2 hrs....CJ will be full...MORE COMING!
> 
> I'll be out hitting protected areas...off till June 2nd...gonna fish as much as possible!
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I CAN SEE...Had my surgery today to make my 2 eyelids...got home at 10am and it was swelled shut...now it has opened alittle AND I CAN SEE!
WATCH OUT FISH...NOW I CAN SEE!
Dr. said everything went perfect and it won't be noticeable soon!
BIG THANKS TO THE MAN "UPSTAIRS"!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078

Good to hear Brent. 

Hey what size and type of Keitech swimbaits do you use? I usually trace cats, but have a trip to Canada planned for July and want to try the Keitech swimbaits and picking up some tubes for smallies.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Intimidator said:


> I think they will eat....that's ALOT OF WARM WATER....and they will be in areas that are protected FROM the flow following the shad that HATE MUD...there are areas that will be less colored and the fish will stack up there...you fish some good areas out of the normal FLOW...
> 3.5 INCHES in less than 2 hrs....CJ will be full...MORE COMING!
> 
> I'll be out hitting protected areas...off till June 2nd...gonna fish as much as possible!
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Well, the boat is hooked up and pointed out the driveway. Brent, let me know if you want to take a boat ride and get off the rocks. I'll be out there between about 6:30 and 7:00.

MC


----------



## BigAl1765

this may seem like a bad idea but I figure I will throw it out there anyway. if we cant find 10 hole bricks would it be a good idea to make a bunch of plywood molds and pour concrete 10 hole bricks or is that impossible?


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Well, the boat is hooked up and pointed out the driveway. Brent, let me know if you want to take a boat ride and get off the rocks. I'll be out there between about 6:30 and 7:00.
> 
> MC


Mike 
I have to get Dale off to school and normally don't get out til about 9.
Thanks...still trying to get my eyes adjusted...alittle uneasy right now...may fish the sidewalks for a couple days!


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> Good to hear Brent.
> 
> Hey what size and type of Keitech swimbaits do you use? I usually trace cats, but have a trip to Canada planned for July and want to try the Keitech swimbaits and picking up some tubes for smallies.


The tubes from KEIT_CH are FANTASTIC....get some 5/0 EWG Trokar hooks from Walmart for them!

Crazy4SM uses the 4inch Easy Shiners for Smallies at the Detroit River and St. Clair. You can PM him for more info...he also Gator fishes up there!

Guys are using the 3.8 Fats for Gators on Erie and Up North!

Gators and Saugeye around here seem content with the 2.8 Fats!


----------



## Intimidator

I have no ponds or creeks close...I had these in my yard and on my deck...how did I get Bullfrogs??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078

Intimidator said:


> The tubes from KEIT_CH are FANTASTIC....get some 5/0 EWG Trokar hooks from Walmart for them!
> 
> Crazy4SM uses the 4inch Easy Shiners for Smallies at the Detroit River and St. Clair. You can PM him for more info...he also Gator fishes up there!
> 
> Guys are using the 3.8 Fats for Gators on Erie and Up North!
> 
> Gators and Saugeye around here seem content with the 2.8 Fats!


Thanks Brent. Those tubes look awesome when hooked backwards! Placing my order tonight.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

I see where GLSM is "blooming" again and they put warning signs up this past Thursday...hope none of you made plans to visit over the holidays....tested 4x over safe limits for liver toxins from the B/G algae in Celina...it may increase with the rains from this week, per WHIO.


----------



## Just Fishin'

Intimidator said:


> I see where GLSM is "blooming" again and they put warning signs up this past Thursday...hope none of you made plans to visit over the holidays....tested 4x over safe limits for liver toxins from the B/G algae in Celina...it may increase with the rains from this week, per WHIO.


Probably not a good thing this early in the year is it? Hopefully it doesn't get worse this summer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Just Fishin' said:


> Probably not a good thing this early in the year is it? Hopefully it doesn't get worse this summer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yep...Very Early and it's not even Hot yet...the rain must have added a lot of new lawn fertilizer! And they didn't kill as many "Trash Fish" this year due to the cold...Saw a report from a Politician up there that BLAMED the carp for the re-occurring problem...don't cats live on the bottom also??? VERY MISGUIDED "FEEL GOOD" STORY...I would think boats would stir up more phosphates than the carp, but the carp don't pay taxes or vote! Seen where they were having the unlimited boat races again...guess that doesn't stir up the fertilizer! AMAZING!


----------



## Salmonid

Intimidator, Ill try to find out more about GLSM since Im up there nonstop through the year, I do know that last Wednesday the water was fairly clear so it must of came on quick . will wait for Zara to pipe in since he is up there all weekend at his place up there, 
BTW I was doing a drive by this morning about 9am and counted 18 trailers in the ramp area and then went to the marina and counted 34 people fishing there from shore, LOL, I was talking to Tin Guppy at the time, couldn't believe it.. 

Only letting a little bit more then base flow out of the dam, water was still clear but lake looked up a bit at the ramp

Salmonid


----------



## ML1187

Not much happening at the marina this morning except donating keitechs to the rocks! Oh well. Beautiful morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Caught this guy last night by the boat ramps.


----------



## BlueBoat98

The Walleyes are definitely moving onto the humps but are still spread out. I got two nice ones today and a friend nearby had 5. They are biting very lightly on small jigs. Crawlers worked today for the first time. Minnows only caught Crappie, and lots of them up to 12 inches. Water temp went past 68 degrees while I was out there.

Anyone know what ODNR has one of the ramps blocked with piece of crap floating dock? It hasn't been an issue but will be now as more and more folks are coming in and out. Also, none of the buoys are out in the lake the way they should be by now. It just seems that a few basic things should be easy to get done.

I'm back out tomorrow. See you out there.

MC


----------



## downtime8763

BlueBoat, Water at 68deg as well caught a lot of dink crappie with only 7 keepers myself and Dick caught about 9keepers we were his new red tracker17txw.
Started working getting the paint off the blocks(7am) and stopped until others look as well to see if it passes inspection(then went fishing ). Did seven in the front left next to the Christmas trees,used my generator and grinder with sanding disk then stone wheel. (Stone wheel worked best) I'm willing to go at it again anytime time week just need the go ahead.


----------



## TXflatsfishin

Nice bass flannel, what you get it on.I was out from about 1 to 4 caught some crappie on swim baits around the ramps.all released to swim again


----------



## Intimidator

Flannel_Carp said:


> Caught this guy last night by the boat ramps.


Looks like he, has eggs??
Congrats...nice fish!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

TXflatsfishin said:


> Nice bass flannel, what you get it on.I was out from about 1 to 4 caught some crappie on swim baits around the ramps.all released to swim again


Big joshy swim baits, ordered some last Sunday, they work awesome! I was there all day today but left the boat ramps around noon and put my kayak in at the North West access. Shot a carp with my bow, but didn't feel like dealing with any more, they are everywhere up there.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Yesterday "officially" started the time on C.J. that I wait for all year. Walleyes, and other fish, are up on the humps feeding. Folks who know the basics can pretty much all catch a few. The water temp hit the "magical" 70 today! I got four keeper Walleye with 5 or so hammer handles also in the mix. Got a couple of nice "eater" catfish that are always fun to fight and a 3 pound Carp on ultra-light. I also got broken off on that 4 lb test rig after fighting for several minutes by the mythical mystery fish. Great day out there.

My mellow did get harshed a bit at the ramp. The crazies were out in force even before 11:00. 25 foot cigarette boats hogging spots and racing their engines, pontoon boats with unjacketed kids running around and mommies who can't drive either the boat or the truck plus the "twice a year" boaters without a clue about boat ramp courtesy. Combine that with four lanes where there should be five because the park people have left that dock in the way and it almost messed up my day.

I'll be back tomorrow but you can bet I'll be off by 10:30. See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Yesterday "officially" started the time on C.J. that I wait for all year. Walleyes, and other fish, are up on the humps feeding. Folks who know the basics can pretty much all catch a few. The water temp hit the "magical" 70 today! I got four keeper Walleye with 5 or so hammer handles also in the mix. Got a couple of nice "eater" catfish that are always fun to fight and a 3 pound Carp on ultra-light. I also got broken off on that 4 lb test rig after fighting for several minutes by the mythical mystery fish. Great day out there.
> 
> My mellow did get harshed a bit at the ramp. The crazies were out in force even before 11:00. 25 foot cigarette boats hogging spots and racing their engines, pontoon boats with unjacketed kids running around and mommies who can't drive either the boat or the truck plus the "twice a year" boaters without a clue about boat ramp courtesy. Combine that with four lanes where there should be five because the park people have left that dock in the way and it almost messed up my day.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow but you can bet I'll be off by 10:30. See you out there.
> 
> MC


Nice report Mike....Good fishing and Congrats!


----------



## ML1187

Lowell H Turner said:


> We are rapidly approaching the 60 day point, gentlemen; "Splash- Day" is around the corner. We currently have at least 92 "C" trees ready for assembly, laid out; we lack both the 42" pieces of plastic coated steel cable and clamps to assemble them Due to RyanReid`s generosity we DO have the VHD weed eater line for the upper tie offs. We also have some osage orange limbs for several "BB"s that I will assemble. We have a small mountain of already bucketed cement rubble (112+ if I remember at at last count) ready to drop as well as 500(?) 10 hole red bricks for "CC"#2. We are going to either need more bucketed rubble (heavier, harder to handle) or about a minimum of 200- 250 cement blocks (lighter, more open internal spaces inside the pile) to give the rubble mound the needed height to be a really effective `happy` hunting ground for our crunchy mud bug friends. Would like to designate a DEDICATED "C" tree assembly day in early June and bat them down; if 3 teams of 3 persons each show up with 2 sets of Vice Grips, socket wrenches, gloves, ect we should be able to crank out about 5 assembled "C" trees an hour, ready to drop. Assuming we get in 5 hrs, 5X 3=15X 5= 75 finished trees out of 92= less than 20 to polish off...having the bulk cable and clamps and finding enough `warm bodies` willing to have at it will be our critical points. We have to start making progress...



There are still 30 or more 3 hole bricks in Fairborn where we got the others....


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## easytobeme03

well folks walleyejigger is back on spot ...lol be scared walleye be scared lol...Enjoyed the day fishing with walleyjigger , been a long time since we fished together,


----------



## Intimidator

easytobeme03 said:


> well folks walleyejigger is back on spot ...lol be scared walleye be scared lol...Enjoyed the day fishing with walleyjigger , been a long time since we fished together,


'bout time...congrats to you both on a nice haul of Gators!

I finally get to fish...be out about 9am on Memorial day!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Flannel_Carp

ML I am willing to make another run up there with you sometime this week if you are available. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

Was a quick morning at 10am all the crazys come out. Caught dinks all morning


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Was a quick morning at 10am all the crazys come out. Caught dinks all morning


Fished with Jarod....Alot of 9 inch Crappie...others not catching anything...spawns are done, BIG fish are in after spawn pattern...a few more degrees and summer pattern will start..Alot of pissed off locals, who missed the spawn, now unable to catch anything except dinks, HEARING HOW BAD CJ SUCKS...DEAD SEA!!! I love it!
Will start fishing only early morning or late!
Be out later after 7pm.


----------



## walleyejigger

me and easy caught a lot of big crappie sunday that were still full of eggs


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> me and easy caught a lot of big crappie sunday that were still full of eggs


Normally once the water temp goes above 70 Degrees a hormone is triggered in females to abort and absorb the eggs...it hit 74.5 yesterday and is continuing to warm...this was a bad Crappie spawn but not alot have been taken...the overall size will rise but in 2 years things may be lean.


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuckIfan09 and I got to the lake at 6:15 and so did a bunch of guys. The first 3-4 hours was mostly dinks Steve did get one 12.75 crappie and a 4# carp, then we moved out to the humps and Blueboat said they were getting a few. I got 1 short gator so we moved to the campground and I got one 15.5 gator. 1 more keeper crappie was all we got ran out of nitecrawlers. WE did talk to a young lady at the ramp that was thrilled she had caught her 1st whitebass.


----------



## Tin Guppy

cyberfox2200 said:


> Was a quick morning at 10am all the crazys come out. Caught dinks all morning


cyberfox it did not get any better after you left. I do not understand why the State would block 1 of the ramps on a holliday weekend.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I did make it out 4 out of the last 5 days and caught nice fish every time. Added three more keeper Walleyes today along with two slab Crappies. Water temp at around 72 where I was. You could fill a bushel basket with 7 - 8 inch Bluegills if you were so inclined. The Walleyes were still hitting very small jigs with 1/2 crawler. Some were also taken with jigging spoons but my carpal tunnel won't let me do that for too long. I also saw a troller pull his first Walleye on a Hot'n Tot. He said it was 26" - they took a picture and splashed it. Others near me also had from 1 - 3 Walleyes. I left at 10:30 as planned and managed to miss the nuttiness at the ramp. Lane number one still blocked with floating dock for no reason whatsoever.

Back on Saturday. See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Finally got into some nice Crappie tonight in deep water...they didn't start hitting until about 8:15 when I switched to HiVis Chartreuse...I ended up with 10 twelve inchers and a bunch of earlier dinks...got out at 6:30 and only caught dinks and 2 dink Gators....then some nice ones starting hitting. Still jigging off the bottom.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## VinceIP

Are there any other kayak fishermen out on CJ? Just acquired my first angling kayak a few days ago. I've hit Kiser Lake on it and I'm itching to get out on CJ and retire from shore fishing.

Is anyone familiar with some good kayak-friendly launch points? Ideally locations with a slanted muddy/sandy shore that aren't typically busy shore fishing spots.

Also please don't run me over with your bass boats, thanks.


----------



## AngelofDeath

Wife and I went out yesterday to CJ, first time for her on the lake. We ended with 11 keeper crappie, two just shy of fish Ohios. She caught her first white bass ever...and was so proud, it was pretty amusing, but I had a blast with her. She also got into a 4-5 channel off a minnow as well. That bad johnny was released back for another day, since we weren't really targeting kitty cats. Intimidator, I picked up some keitechs just over a week ago, and tested them out on Saturday with another buddy, not sure i got the motion down, but was able to land 3 nice ones to add to our total of 25 keepers. Not a bad long weekend at all. Great fishery, and enjoying my time and all the activity on this forum about the lake. thanks everyone, I will try to contribute as much as possible. If ya'll see a lil' white Nitro out there with MO tags holler at me. Thanks


----------



## Flannel_Carp

VinceIP said:


> Are there any other kayak fishermen out on CJ? Just acquired my first angling kayak a few days ago. I've hit Kiser Lake on it and I'm itching to get out on CJ and retire from shore fishing.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with some good kayak-friendly launch points? Ideally locations with a slanted muddy/sandy shore that aren't typically busy shore fishing spots.
> 
> Also please don't run me over with your bass boats, thanks.


I had my kayak in for a little while on Saturday, only to do some bowfishing for carp though. If you are going to be fishing the North end of the lake you can put in where Buck Creek feeds into CJB; there is a parking lot on Temple street. I haven't been out in the deep part of the lake on it, so I have yet to launch on the South end. Will probably have to do that soon and try for some Walleye.


----------



## Intimidator

AngelofDeath said:


> Wife and I went out yesterday to CJ, first time for her on the lake. We ended with 11 keeper crappie, two just shy of fish Ohios. She caught her first white bass ever...and was so proud, it was pretty amusing, but I had a blast with her. She also got into a 4-5 channel off a minnow as well. That bad johnny was released back for another day, since we weren't really targeting kitty cats. Intimidator, I picked up some keitechs just over a week ago, and tested them out on Saturday with another buddy, not sure i got the motion down, but was able to land 3 nice ones to add to our total of 25 keepers. Not a bad long weekend at all. Great fishery, and enjoying my time and all the activity on this forum about the lake. thanks everyone, I will try to contribute as much as possible. If ya'll see a lil' white Nitro out there with MO tags holler at me. Thanks


Run the Keitechs back and forth at the side of your boat at various speeds...watch the action...then stop and start them and jig them up and down...this gives you an idea of what they can do coming through the water.
Then cast them out, let them sink to the bottom and retrieve...vary your retrieve until fish bite...once they stop biting try another retrieve...you can cast and count down to hit varied water columns if fish are suspended....the big thing 8s practice in all conditions....NO OTHER SWIMBAIT MOVES LIKE THEM....PERIOD!


----------



## Intimidator

VinceIP said:


> Are there any other kayak fishermen out on CJ? Just acquired my first angling kayak a few days ago. I've hit Kiser Lake on it and I'm itching to get out on CJ and retire from shore fishing.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with some good kayak-friendly launch points? Ideally locations with a slanted muddy/sandy shore that aren't typically busy shore fishing spots.
> 
> Also please don't run me over with your bass boats, thanks.


Easy Marina access, or the handicap platform bay, north of the main marina... the North beach area, is a good put in point for the south end, before or after the crazies are gone.


----------



## Intimidator

Got a surprise limit of crappie this morning...had to hit deep water again...dinks were patrolling the shallows...natural colors moving fast, with no pause, were the ticket for the slabs...all were 11 and 12 with a few 10's to fill the stringer...bite died at noon.
My stringer pictures in the water didn't turn out as well as they looked while taking them!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Everyone knows the ODNR follows this thread...you (ODNR) need to get people out there to check baskets and buckets and write tickets. We bust our butts to help our fishery and it is out of freakin control.....
I went out early Gator hunting and watched all the ethnic groups except my Mother's (Native American) poach illegal fish and quantities....the bad thing is when I approached each THEY ALL ACTED LIKE THEY DIDN'T KNOW ENGLISH!
Mr 400lb White trash, had a large floating basket HALF FULL...HALF FULL...30 dinks will not fill a small basket half full. He left as soon as I approached him, with the dinks. He never said a word to me... Mr Asian had 2 BUCKETS FULL...the fish couldn't move, they were packed so tight...he had freakin aquarium fish in there...he tried to cover the buckets....I told him "too small and too many" NO ENGLISH is all he would say...he packed up.and hurried off.
Mr Latin America and Mr African American were right beside each other and had illegal fish in their buckets, I THINK they told me they never heard of size or creel limits, and I should mind my own business....one mumbled and the other spoke in tongue...they left soon after...Hopefully none come back! How many reports do we need...people fish off docks when they want, litter, poach size and creel limits, drink alcohol,..all laws are being broken....increase your budget by writing tickets, hire college kids in Warden programs to check buckets and file reports, jail inmates can pick up trash...my best guess is we lost over 3 hundred crappie with just these 4...AND THIS IS GOING ON DAILY...THE STATUS QUO IS NOT WORKING!


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> Everyone knows the ODNR follows this thread...you (ODNR) need to get people out there to check baskets and buckets and write tickets. We bust our butts to help our fishery and it is out of freakin control.....
> I went out early Gator hunting and watched all the ethnic groups except my Mother's (Native American) poach illegal fish and quantities....the bad thing is when I approached each THEY ALL ACTED LIKE THEY DIDN'T KNOW ENGLISH!
> Mr 400lb White trash, had a large floating basket HALF FULL...HALF FULL...30 dinks will not fill a small basket half full. He left as soon as I approached him, with the dinks. He never said a word to me... Mr Asian had 2 BUCKETS FULL...the fish couldn't move, they were packed so tight...he had freakin aquarium fish in there...he tried to cover the buckets....I told him "too small and too many" NO ENGLISH is all he would say...he packed up.and hurried off.
> Mr Latin America and Mr African American were right beside each other and had illegal fish in their buckets, I THINK they told me they never heard of size or creel limits, and I should mind my own business....one mumbled and the other spoke in tongue...they left soon after...Hopefully none come back! How many reports do we need...people fish off docks when they want, litter, poach size and creel limits, drink alcohol,..all laws are being broken....increase your budget by writing tickets, hire college kids in Warden programs to check buckets and file reports, jail inmates can pick up trash...my best guess is we lost over 3 hundred crappie with just these 4...AND THIS IS GOING ON DAILY...THE STATUS QUO IS NOT WORKING!


I'll go testify along with you in court all they have to do is ask!!!!!


----------



## TXflatsfishin

hey intimidator where do you get your jig heads with the sickle hooks?


----------



## Intimidator

TXflatsfishin said:


> hey intimidator where do you get your jig heads with the sickle hooks?


Tommy Crenshaw...Florida!
Has an EBay business....tjcrenshaw....go to EBay type in Double collar jig heads with sickle hooks...he will pop up.
You can PM him whatever you want...or when I get back to work next Monday I can give you his direct email and number!
GREAT GUY...Very Good Prices, quick delivery!


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from noon to 2:30 with Jeff (had to mow first)....he wanted to hit the Outside of the Marina...of course it was "Dink Central". May have got a couple 9 inchers and moved all over....wind was blowing wrong to get to deep water.

Ate at the Marina restaurant...no soap in the restrooms, lights were off, floors are soaked, and the place is just putrid smelling!
Lights were off again in the restaurant, air conditioner not on, doors open, flys inside!
They were complaining to a township trustee the whole time about not knowing all they had to do, or permits, etc, that they needed...I will not be back again...until it has better owners!
Tired of having to bitch about stuff...but this is just freakin common sense!

Be back out at tonight between storms in deep water...hopefully!


----------



## NCbassattack

Intimidator said:


> Everyone knows the ODNR follows this thread...you (ODNR) need to get people out there to check baskets and buckets and write tickets. We bust our butts to help our fishery and it is out of freakin control.....
> I went out early Gator hunting and watched all the ethnic groups except my Mother's (Native American) poach illegal fish and quantities....the bad thing is when I approached each THEY ALL ACTED LIKE THEY DIDN'T KNOW ENGLISH!
> Mr 400lb White trash, had a large floating basket HALF FULL...HALF FULL...30 dinks will not fill a small basket half full. He left as soon as I approached him, with the dinks. He never said a word to me... Mr Asian had 2 BUCKETS FULL...the fish couldn't move, they were packed so tight...he had freakin aquarium fish in there...he tried to cover the buckets....I told him "too small and too many" NO ENGLISH is all he would say...he packed up.and hurried off.
> Mr Latin America and Mr African American were right beside each other and had illegal fish in their buckets, I THINK they told me they never heard of size or creel limits, and I should mind my own business....one mumbled and the other spoke in tongue...they left soon after...Hopefully none come back! How many reports do we need...people fish off docks when they want, litter, poach size and creel limits, drink alcohol,..all laws are being broken....increase your budget by writing tickets, hire college kids in Warden programs to check buckets and file reports, jail inmates can pick up trash...my best guess is we lost over 3 hundred crappie with just these 4...AND THIS IS GOING ON DAILY...THE STATUS QUO IS NOT WORKING!


Makes ya furious, don't it! We had a problem with some immigrants seining trout. ( That's right, SEINING TROUT!) Seems they were following stocking trucks at some of the local mountain flows and as soon as the truck got out of sight, in they went with their nets! They got busted though, Thank God!
Hopefully someone with your authorities will get a clue and make these idiots pay!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out from 4:20pm until 6:30, when wind came out of the North and the temp dropped 15 degrees....and the bite stopped!
For almost 2 hrs, I lived ever Crappie fishermans dream....bite after bite, fish after fish, almost every, to every other cast...I had only 2 fish under 10 inches (1st pic) and most were 11 to 12. All knocked the snot out of the swimbaits. They weren't playing around and were feeding in the deep like mad...
I never had to stop the retrieve...I was actually just burning it for the first time this year...I love fishing like this.
Jeff and I have been having luck on a new color called SUN GILL...I decided to try my "Firetiger" that I dyed because it looked similar and it was very dark out...I was also tired of catching dinks so I brought out the 4inch Firetiger (3.8). These fish just crushed it...I HAD A BLAST!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

And this is what my first poor "Firetiger" looked like after "CRAPPIE ABUSE"!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> And this is what my first poor "Firetiger" looked like after "CRAPPIE ABUSE"!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> Boycot, perhaps ? I`m all in...


After talking to the Park office and seeing what has been, our health is more important the setting foot there. I will be checking this next week to see if the restrooms improve and will go AGAIN to the office on this as well as send a message to Columbus as well!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> From my only conversation with Sam, he feels that #1 he DOES NOT want to be responsible for a set of PUBLIC rest roooms even though both his concession rental agreement and the State LAW clearly REQUIRE him to have 1 available since he offers food for sale. #2 he does not personally fish so he also feels that operating a bait shop is `unprofitable`. He did say he ideally wants to operate a `drive thru` type operation like up on Main Street...the State DID jump dead in his butt about paying the State minimum wage which he also said he felt he was NOT `required` to do since he`s a `business man`...again, anyone SERIOUSLY interested in going in as a `silent partner ` in about 18 months? (The bait shop has the potential to FAR outsell the food operation. Plus there`s a `secret` I`ve discovered about the concession there...)


I know of 2 local bait shops that also want the MARINA bait shop, etc, and were pissed it did not go up for bids!
I'm sorry, but when you go into a restaurant and the owner has on ripped up old jeans and a holed T-shirt, lights aren't on, air isn't on in upper 80's with high humidity, and doors are open so bugs can come in, then that does not give me an impression that he cares...I know his father does not dress or act that way....I know ALOT more, but no gossip from me! Never believed in talking, if I do not know it is factual!


----------



## All Thumbs

went out tuesday about 5 pm. a little windy but still managed to put some in the boat. lane one is clear now, finally!. water was 73 degrees.

all thumbs


----------



## Tin Guppy

AngelofDeath said:


> Wife and I went out yesterday to CJ, first time for her on the lake. We ended with 11 keeper crappie, two just shy of fish Ohios. She caught her first white bass ever...and was so proud, it was pretty amusing, but I had a blast with her. She also got into a 4-5 channel off a minnow as well. That bad johnny was released back for another day, since we weren't really targeting kitty cats. Intimidator, I picked up some keitechs just over a week ago, and tested them out on Saturday with another buddy, not sure i got the motion down, but was able to land 3 nice ones to add to our total of 25 keepers. Not a bad long weekend at all. Great fishery, and enjoying my time and all the activity on this forum about the lake. thanks everyone, I will try to contribute as much as possible. If ya'll see a lil' white Nitro out there with MO tags holler at me. Thanks


That was BuckIfan09 and I that was in front of you at the tie down area. It did my heart good to hear your wife being excited about getting her first whitebass.


----------



## Intimidator

Dale and I went out from 5 til 7pm....got my feelings hurt by a twelve year old!
I saw him putting on a ULTRA BRIGHT Chartreuse Keitech and I told him that Chartreuse has not been a good color so far and that he should take it off and put something else on and in his pack....I told him all the colors I had been catching fish on and he just said "Dad, I think this will work today, I feel it!"
After being skunked for 1 hr and 55 minutes, watching him catch fish after fish with his single swimbait, and yelling at me after every fish, "Hey Dad, Thought these wouldn't work!"...I finally sucked up my pride and put one on and started catching fish....DANG, THAT HURT!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## db1534

Went out by goose islands tonight drifting shad and livers. One hit on livers and nothing else. Skunked!

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Besides sending an email to Heidi...I turned this Idiot in to Brian at the Army COE and to Byron, so everyone could bust his butt...he was not only fishing but allowing the younger son to wade and play in the water! Let the father die, but he has kids smaller than Dale that deserves better parenting! One wrong step and the kid is dead...they were letting water out!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

db1534 said:


> Went out by goose islands tonight drifting shad and livers. One hit on livers and nothing else. Skunked!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


NICE Kitties are being taken in and outside the Marina....One guy I have known over the years, had a HUGE stringer of nice eating Channels...he was fishing from 10-4pm with Larger Minnows and worms!


----------



## AngelofDeath

I took a few of the guys from work out yesterday a couple of the younger Airmen. Went directly after wook, straight to the lake, picked up some drinks, ice and minnows 4 dzn. Besides some of the guys who don't fish a ton pitching some minnows out accidentally we had a good day, and ran out of minnows before the sun set by about an hour. So fished for 2.5 - 3 ish hours, caught around 15 keepers, with some nicer ones, a couple 12"s. Fished in some shallower water, minnows and slips. I couldn't get anything to hit the Keitechs yesterday, and the bite was very light, had to be on the rod with fairly taunt line. They had a good time, and that was all that mattered to me, they will be wanting to fish more for sure. Next possible day for me to get out will be Sunday, and thinking about taking my pooch. So if you see a white nitro on Sunday with MO tags, holler at me.


----------



## Intimidator

AngelofDeath said:


> I took a few of the guys from work out yesterday a couple of the younger Airmen. Went directly after wook, straight to the lake, picked up some drinks, ice and minnows 4 dzn. Besides some of the guys who don't fish a ton pitching some minnows out accidentally we had a good day, and ran out of minnows before the sun set by about an hour. So fished for 2.5 - 3 ish hours, caught around 15 keepers, with some nicer ones, a couple 12"s. Fished in some shallower water, minnows and slips. I couldn't get anything to hit the Keitechs yesterday, and the bite was very light, had to be on the rod with fairly taunt line. They had a good time, and that was all that mattered to me, they will be wanting to fish more for sure. Next possible day for me to get out will be Sunday, and thinking about taking my pooch. So if you see a white nitro on Sunday with MO tags, holler at me.


Nice! Congrats on the nice day out!
I wasn't catching anything on the Keitechs yesterday either...Until I followed my son's lead and put on a Chartreuse one!

Patterns with the swimmers, have been to let it hit bottom and slowly jig it off the bottom, or bounce it off the bottom while stopping and starting....it won't be long and they will Slam a steady retrieve!


----------



## AngelofDeath

Intimidator said:


> Nice! Congrats on the nice day out!
> I wasn't catching anything on the Keitechs yesterday either...Until I followed my son's lead and put on a Chartreuse one!
> 
> Patterns with the swimmers, have been to let it hit bottom and slowly jig it off the bottom, or bounce it off the bottom while stopping and starting....it won't be long and they will Slam a steady retrieve!


I will be looking forward to this, not sure how many more days I will be out on the lake before the famliy vacation, but I know of at least 2, so hopefully sometime this coming week. I also put in an order for some of the other Keitechs, thanks for the influence Brent. ha...just another weapon to have on board the ole' boat.


----------



## Intimidator

The last 3 fingerling attractors...12 are already with Davey Jones for this years fingerlings...over 100 of this type are in CJ...We have not been able to locate these with ANY electronics so far...DOC'S WILL BE THE LAST TEST...but he hasn't found any yet!

10 HOLE bricks are in the bottom crate....top 2 crates are filled with tie strapped wood.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AngelofDeath

those fingerling huts sure will attract them...and it sounds even more awesome with people not being able to find them...that is really really awesome...hidden structure is always a plus...


----------



## Intimidator

AngelofDeath said:


> those fingerling huts sure will attract them...and it sounds even more awesome with people not being able to find them...that is really really awesome...hidden structure is always a plus...


ALOT of the pvc or plastic cover is very hard to find...if it is made correctly, it will blend in with the the rocks on the bottom...the crates are even less detectable...especially were they have been hidden...alot of research went behind these for the little GATOR BABIES!
Other single pieces are For BIG FISH...you really have to know the lake to hide them out of plain sight...their design is also rock like!&#9786;
We learned from past mistakes.....


----------



## VinceIP

Spent 6 hours (12:00 - 6:00 PM) out on CJ today in the kayak, caught 0 fish the whole time.

Took the advice from earlier in the thread and launched my yak from the Temple St. trail where Buck Creek is. It was an easy ride from the creek to the reservoir and it's a really gorgeous view. Pretty much had the entire north end of CJ all to myself; saw only a couple passing sail boats, one bass boater, and people fishing from shore here and there.

Between some of the islands just south of the creek looked like a great fishing area from a distance with so many fallen trees and brush piles, until you realize that the water is barely over a foot deep in most areas. Fished some dropoffs with soft plastics and no hits. I went out into deeper waters and fished the banks for awhile. Tried a few soft plastic worms with no luck. Also tried a bright colored rooster tail and then a chartreuse spinner; not even a bite. I had a slip bobber with a nightcrawler out in the water at all times too. The tiny panfish just pecked away at it and stole my worm each time.

I probably should've been out there much earlier, in the morning. No fish but it's still fun to be out there paddling.


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 7pm till 9:30 and limited slabs again in deep water...don't tell Dale, but guess what color was killing them??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## db1534

Does the marina sell livers and shad?

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleyejigger

db1534 said:


> Does the marina sell livers and shad?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


better get your bait before you go I don't think they have it there I here night crawlers were 5.00 per dozen there


----------



## cyberfox2200

Well now i no why the restrooms are dark and nasty. Read whio and you will see


----------



## ML1187

cyberfox2200 said:


> Well now i no why the restrooms are dark and nasty. Read whio and you will see



Found and read article. What's the world coming to these days? Awful


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## db1534

Holy crap as screw that. Well I'll be on the legal side of the Rocks today. Way father down than usual. Gonna sink some minnows and try to get some slabs and maybe a channel. I've been promising my 81 year old neighbor a fish dinner this week so I gotta come thru lol

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Well now i no why the restrooms are dark and nasty. Read whio and you will see


I couldn't find it...what did it say??
The Marina "Problem" is caused by Springfield's Finest pissing on the floors ETC, and laziness of the people taking care of it!

Turn the Fluorescent energy saving lights on so people can see, provide soap and a way to dry your hands, open the dang windows and get air circulation, mop the floors once a day, and put urinal fresheners in, would go a long way to remedy the issue!
If money is such an issue, run the restaurant and bait shop correctly and you'd make plenty of money!
And if the State needs money, then write tickets, and clean CJ up!
ISSUES FIXED!


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> I couldn't find it...what did it say??
> The Marina "Problem" is caused by Springfield's Finest pissing on the floors ETC, and laziness of the people taking care of it!
> 
> Turn the Fluorescent energy saving lights on so people can see, provide soap and a way to dry your hands, open the dang windows and get air circulation, mop the floors once a day, and put urinal fresheners in, would go a long way to remedy the issue!
> If money is such an issue, run the restaurant and bait shop correctly and you'd make plenty of money!
> And if the State needs money, then write tickets, and clean CJ up!
> ISSUES FIXED!


http://www.whio.com/news/news/crime-law/buck-creek-undercover-sex-sting-nabs-6-men/nf98H/


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> http://www.whio.com/news/news/crime-law/buck-creek-undercover-sex-sting-nabs-6-men/nf98H/


It's about time...like I said many times....CJ needs help, because it is OUT OF CONTROL! I guess the CRIMINALS are exposing what we have been saying....no patrolling etc! Too bad they feel safe doing this at Mother CJ!

How many times have we went through "Channels" to report things...I would be embarrassed to be the Park Manager and MY PARK was in such sad shape! Rangers are allowed to run off "undesirables" and write tickets also, instead of just riding around!
I finally saw a Park employee picking up trash...but they don't go on the rocks or anywhere else....only open areas!
Wonder why the ARMY COE restrooms are nicer/cleaner than the Park Management side???


----------



## BlueBoat98

Was out again this morning. Things a bit slower but still Walleyes in the same place as last week. I lost a BEAST of a toothy critter at the boat when he broke a 6lb test fluoro leader. It might have been a bit old - my fault. All Thumbs said that lane one was clear on Tuesday but that dock was there this morning. Could have used the lane as people don't understand the concept of not "parking" in the active ramps.

Back out tomorrow. See you out there.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

BlueBoat98 said:


> Was out again this morning. Things a bit slower but still Walleyes in the same place as last week. I lost a BEAST of a toothy critter at the boat when he broke a 6lb test fluoro leader. It might have been a bit old - my fault. All Thumbs said that lane one was clear on Tuesday but that dock was there this morning. Could have used the lane as people don't understand the concept of not "parking" in the active ramps.
> 
> Back out tomorrow. See you out there.
> 
> MC


Hey Mike, what was the water temps?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## db1534

I marked 76 by goose islands and 80 by the rocks

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyeguy142

Send your comments to Columbus, Ohio, I know somebody who works at CJ for the State of Ohio and has saw any negative comments thrown away and only good comments are sent into the Columbus Office


----------



## Intimidator

buckeyeguy142 said:


> Send your comments to Columbus, Ohio, I know somebody who works at CJ for the State of Ohio and has saw any negative comments thrown away and only good comments are sent into the Columbus Office


Will do....I tried to be nice and follow the chain of command...I just want results! Tired of watching others destroying something I love and appreciate!


----------



## Travis Gray

db1534 said:


> Does the marina sell livers and shad?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Last I checked, marina had livers. However, they were frozen solid, overpriced, and unusable once thawed. I'd suggest going to a grocery store with a deli. They sell good, fresh liver for a good price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tin Guppy

Brent,Jared and I went out and gave it a try last nite, least just say that I missed more than I got.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Brent,Jared and I went out and gave it a try last nite, least just say that I missed more than I got.


All the places we wanted to try were packed...the Marina was standing room only, with no place to park except in the turnarounds and out in the grass. We realized GOOD fish were in deep water, but then when we moved we weren't getting to the fish until late when I put on a quarter ounce jighead!

We told Jared we would stay out until he caught a fish...he was driving his Father's truck, and later Rusty and I didn't think Jeff would want it gone for days...so we decide we better go and let Jared lead, to keep the bugs away...SKUNK is a very good repellent for bugs also, it worked so well we sat around in the parking lot talking for awhile and NO BUGS!!
Thanks Jared...we might just keep fishing with you for Bug Protection!

Saw at least 3 boats (2 skiing) and a jet ski at FULL motor AFTER DARK (sun was gone), running all over the lake...while other boats were stopped and fishing...dusk is when 10mph is in effect....guess they don't know the meaning of dusk, or how to spell it to look it up!
AMAZING!

We Saw Chuck out in the boat and talked for awhile...Besides DB we had other reports of the water temp hitting 80 during the day! What a weird year, so far!


----------



## fisherFL

The stench was indeed strong and what made it worse was I hooked up with something and then poof gone. At least I was good enough at keeping the bugs away!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

fisherFL said:


> The stench was indeed strong and what made it worse was I hooked up with something and then poof gone. At least I was good enough at keeping the bugs away!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


You better not make me regret saying this, but you are so far ahead of where I was at your age, when it comes to fishing....probably most of us! Your knowledge already is more that most get in a lifetime!
Your Father has done well....keep learning and watching, and skunks for you, will be rare!
GOOD FISHING!


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Doc...how'd you do at Rocky, in the Kitty Tourney??


----------



## db1534

I wonder how blue boat did today, hopefully he redeemed himself

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

db1534 said:


> I wonder how blue boat did today, hopefully he redeemed himself
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This little heat wave is scattering the Gators...they are lookin' for a cold one and some shade!.... We had some that visited last night on the flats but we couldn't connect.


----------



## Fishman43078

Hit CJ around 1:00 today....What in the wide world of sports is going on? Everybody and there brother was either putting in or taking out. They have to get that dock out of the way. Had to drop wife off to restroom at marina..that is a shame. There must have been 100 people fishing in or around marina. If you had a grill and got that hamburger cooking and had that smell rolling around plus a clean restroom...would make a killing. There were so many people there today. I can't remember seeing that many trailers in the lot. I think you could do really well if done right. Also saw at least 4 small crappie go in fish baskets...does anyone patrol because they sure we're not trying to hide it...hell give me a plastic badge. I can count and measure. All it would take is a couple Saturdays of nailing 4 or 5 people for under size fish to fix the problem. 

Now to the fishing. ...saw Brent had posted that catfish were hitting. ..had a blast today with the wind blowing. Fished the railroad bed area from the no wake markers till I hit 3 foot of water drifting with cut shad...was able to get shad today as well. Son and I had a blast. We caught several channels in the 2 to 4 pound range with one that went almost 7. They all had full bellies as well. 
My son is 4 and getting the hang of it. All I did for him today is pull the rod out of the holder and keep one hand on the rod so it did not get away from him. Despite the mad house, great day of fishing. We fished from 1 to about 3:30.

Also got to try my new shad tank. Will post a link to it. Worked great. 










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doctor

Intimidator said:


> Hey Doc...how'd you do at Rocky, in the Kitty Tourney??


We had a blast we were on cats from 5 till 12:30 am three fish limit Daniel had 14# I had 13.9 32# won it with a 20# Channel cat Kicker it was a Toad, followed by 24# three Flatheads then 19#


----------



## db1534

Fishman43078 said:


> Hit CJ around 1:00 today....What in the wide world of sports is going on? Everybody and there brother was either putting in or taking out. They have to get that dock out of the way. Had to drop wife off to restroom at marina..that is a shame. There must have been 100 people fishing in or around marina. If you had a grill and got that hamburger cooking and had that smell rolling around plus a clean restroom...would make a killing. There were so many people there today. I can't remember seeing that many trailers in the lot. I think you could do really well if done right. Also saw at least 4 small crappie go in fish baskets...does anyone patrol because they sure we're not trying to hide it...hell give me a plastic badge. I can count and measure. All it would take is a couple Saturdays of nailing 4 or 5 people for under size fish to fix the problem.
> 
> Now to the fishing. ...saw Brent had posted that catfish were hitting. ..had a blast today with the wind blowing. Fished the railroad bed area from the no wake markers till I hit 3 foot of water drifting with cut shad...was able to get shad today as well. Son and I had a blast. We caught several channels in the 2 to 4 pound range with one that went almost 7. They all had full bellies as well.
> My son is 4 and getting the hang of it. All I did for him today is pull the rod out of the holder and keep one hand on the rod so it did not get away from him. Despite the mad house, great day of fishing. We fished from 1 to about 3:30.
> 
> Also got to try my new shad tank. Will post a link to it. Worked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Omg I went 2 days in a row doing the exact same thing bait and all....skunked had a few hits but they would tap it and not come back.....great job!

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> Hit CJ around 1:00 today....What in the wide world of sports is going on? Everybody and there brother was either putting in or taking out. They have to get that dock out of the way. Had to drop wife off to restroom at marina..that is a shame. There must have been 100 people fishing in or around marina. If you had a grill and got that hamburger cooking and had that smell rolling around plus a clean restroom...would make a killing. There were so many people there today. I can't remember seeing that many trailers in the lot. I think you could do really well if done right. Also saw at least 4 small crappie go in fish baskets...does anyone patrol because they sure we're not trying to hide it...hell give me a plastic badge. I can count and measure. All it would take is a couple Saturdays of nailing 4 or 5 people for under size fish to fix the problem.
> 
> Now to the fishing. ...saw Brent had posted that catfish were hitting. ..had a blast today with the wind blowing. Fished the railroad bed area from the no wake markers till I hit 3 foot of water drifting with cut shad...was able to get shad today as well. Son and I had a blast. We caught several channels in the 2 to 4 pound range with one that went almost 7. They all had full bellies as well.
> My son is 4 and getting the hang of it. All I did for him today is pull the rod out of the holder and keep one hand on the rod so it did not get away from him. Despite the mad house, great day of fishing. We fished from 1 to about 3:30.
> 
> Also got to try my new shad tank. Will post a link to it. Worked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


FANTASTIC....Congrats and BEAUTIFUL PICTURE!


----------



## Salmonid

Yeah we were right there in numbers and weights at Rf . all those 3.5-4.5 female channels. Out of 18 fish we had only 1 small male. Good time!
As fas as missing bites while catfishing a good idea is to slow down, then downscale hook size and bait size since so many cjb fish are smaller with mouth sized no wider then a quarter. I typically use no bigger then a 3/0 circle hook at cjb unless i was strictly hunting bigger fish then maybe a 5/0 hook
I have caught some very large fish on 5/0. 
Salmonid



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## db1534

Salmonid said:


> Yeah we were right there in numbers and weights at Rf . all those 3.5-4.5 female channels. Out of 18 fish we had only 1 small male. Good time!
> As fas as missing bites while catfishing a good idea is to slow down, then downscale hook size and bait size since so many cjb fish are smaller with mouth sized no wider then a quarter. I typically use no bigger then a 3/0 circle hook at cjb unless i was strictly hunting bigger fish then maybe a 5/0 hook
> I have caught some very large fish on 5/0.
> Salmonid
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Makes sense! I don't think we were going to fast but def too much bait and hooks to big. I also think there's a difference in bite when we use fresh shad compared to frozen shad. 2 years ago we killed the cats at CJ. Then we took a year off and this year we get hits but no hookups. We are going out Tuesday late afternoon till dusk (10mph intimidator lol) and will try decreasing hook size and bait size. I've never used circle hooks before, so when we are drifting we let the cat take it and reel in? I know you don't set the hook. But just reeling in after he takes it seems weird to me lol. Thanks guy's

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid

yes DB, rod sup at 33 or 45 degrees drifting with wind, try to stay under .7 MPH this time of year, better around .4-.5, long cast away from boat, and with circles, the fish will literally hook themselves but youll get better at knowing when to lift the rods or when to just reel down on them, take sa alittle practice, perhaps you could get out with some of us catfishers and see how its done, its easy once youve seen it done but hard to try on your own. LOL

Early in the year Id say your going to fast if you get a hard hit and then nothing but if your getting them to peck and peck and peck and your not hooking them, then downscale. I use bits of bait or fresh shad the size of a quarter of even smaller at the star of the day, slowly upsizing as the day goes on

Oh yeah, I like the fresh the best but never have really noticed a marketable difference with frozen shad, always works just fine. 

Salmonid


----------



## db1534

If you guys have a spit open I would love to learn. I live right around the corner from Eastwood. Thanks Salmonid!

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Hit CJ yesterday at sun up with my dad. By noon we had caught 40 crappie but weren't keeping anything under 11", so we only took a few. Pretty much all in under ten feet of water. 

Sounds like a mess at the marina and restaurant. I will try to get in there and see if I feel a formal complaint is warranted, which it sounds like will be a sure thing. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078

Circle hooks are the way to go for cats. 
I switched about 3 years ago and you will not regret. Just have to be patient and not quick to jersey out of the rod holder.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

TXflatsfishin...here's Tommy's direct line...to get jigs from him.
[email protected]
He can answer any questions and you can custom order.
Here's pics of mine.
Double collar, #1 Red sickles, for Crappie...I have up to 3/0 sickles for Bass.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AngelofDeath

Went out yesterday with one of the young airmen again and my neighbor. Fished from about 0800 till close to 1530ish. Went to my go to spot decent to start it out, and caught about 10-11 within the first hour. Not sure what was going on with my co-anglers but they weren't catching anything. Just letting the minnows marinate with the same hooks and depth I was at. Then since they weren't catching as many as I was, wanted to move, so tried the shallows at the back end of the lake...and nothing, just full of carp everywhere throughout there. By the time we got out of the flats, and the no wake zone, boats were everywhere playing. I didn't want to get out to anywhere too deep and by teh damn based on my anchor having some issues holding me down, and all the waves. So just went back to a decent spot, caught a few more, and then took off later. Ended with 15 or so, with a couple nice gills I hammered in the shallows, no on minnows, just some curly tails for fun. Also caught a small kitty cat, and a small white bass off the minnows in the first spot, but both were very small. Next planned outing I think will be Thursday with less of a chance of rain that day. Plan is to fish deep near the rocks, and hope for the best. Brent, I got my Keitechs ordered so hopefully they will be here before I go on family vacation.


----------



## Intimidator

AngelofDeath said:


> Went out yesterday with one of the young airmen again and my neighbor. Fished from about 0800 till close to 1530ish. Went to my go to spot decent to start it out, and caught about 10-11 within the first hour. Not sure what was going on with my co-anglers but they weren't catching anything. Just letting the minnows marinate with the same hooks and depth I was at. Then since they weren't catching as many as I was, wanted to move, so tried the shallows at the back end of the lake...and nothing, just full of carp everywhere throughout there. By the time we got out of the flats, and the no wake zone, boats were everywhere playing. I didn't want to get out to anywhere too deep and by teh damn based on my anchor having some issues holding me down, and all the waves. So just went back to a decent spot, caught a few more, and then took off later. Ended with 15 or so, with a couple nice gills I hammered in the shallows, no on minnows, just some curly tails for fun. Also caught a small kitty cat, and a small white bass off the minnows in the first spot, but both were very small. Next planned outing I think will be Thursday with less of a chance of rain that day. Plan is to fish deep near the rocks, and hope for the best. Brent, I got my Keitechs ordered so hopefully they will be here before I go on family vacation.


All you WPAFB guys should get together and share costs!
TXflatsfishin and Cajun Willie are just 2 that I know that work at the base!
Willie is in the Netherlands until Nov...but he fishes at CJ alot!
GREAT GROUP OF GUYS!


----------



## db1534

I worked on base 6 years and my buddy who I go with all the time is a TSgt on base lol

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AngelofDeath

yeah I am a TSgt and my neighbor that ran with me on Sunday is a TSgt but we also took one of the younger SrA in my group, and I am all for it, getting the WPAFB guys and friends together to have some fun and play on the lake. I am in, just let me know when and as long as I am in town, you can pretty much count me in.


----------



## db1534

Angel what boat do you have? Bass Boat? We are fishing out of a Green Tracker V17 tournament. If you fished last Thursday I think I asked you how you guys did at the ramp.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AngelofDeath

db1534, 

I run out of a small white Nitro 700lx which is still MO tagged, It will have OH tags and the end of June but until then MO tagged white Nitro. I pull it with my red Durango with Oklahoma plates, and those will stay OK plates just due to still having a house there and super cheap registration for military there. Also, last thursday I did fish, however it was in the afternoon, right after work with 2 of the younger airman from base out of my squadron. Didn't even know there was a tourny.., but I wouldn't mind fishin in any tournies, did a few in Illinois while I was there, had a good time.


----------



## TXflatsfishin

those are some nice jigs,you think those hold better than the single pointy barb.


----------



## Intimidator

TXflatsfishin said:


> those are some nice jigs,you think those hold better than the single pointy barb.


Yes...and they are easier on plastics and don't tear them up so bad or quickly! Normally you can pull a Keitec- swimbait off and it just has a hole...then it can be reused! When they do start to slide you can use MEND-IT and use them again.


----------



## Fishman43078

This is my 40 gallon bait tank. Probably have $100 in it.

[ame]http://youtu.be/HSgUE2PV96o[/ame]

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> This is my 40 gallon bait tank. Probably have $100 in it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/HSgUE2PV96o
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey Bud, that is one sweet setup...VERY NICE!
I'm impressed!


----------



## db1534

Well I have good news and terrible news guys....my friend and I went out tonight cast netting I got 32 shad in the marina so I'm happy about that but I was pretty upset when one of Springfield's finest hooked into a NICE Smallie every bit of 4½ -5 lbs. Landed it and gave it away to another Springfield finest.... Who in turn packed up and drove home....for all the fish to keep, they keep that one. Its their right and I should not be mad about it. I just feel like the people who put time and effort in to catch nice fish and try to make CJ a nice fishery get screwed. Its either poaching of illegal fish or trophy's getting taken out. I would not be so upset if he were to take it home, but why give it away....come on now...that's bullshit

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

Hey Brent, I think your eyes are escaping! Caught this guy in the Mad river today..


----------



## Intimidator

db1534 said:


> Well I have good news and terrible news guys....my friend and I went out tonight cast netting I got 32 shad in the marina so I'm happy about that but I was pretty upset when one of Springfield's finest hooked into a NICE Smallie every bit of 4½ -5 lbs. Landed it and gave it away to another Springfield finest.... Who in turn packed up and drove home....for all the fish to keep, they keep that one. Its their right and I should not be mad about it. I just feel like the people who put time and effort in to catch nice fish and try to make CJ a nice fishery get screwed. Its either poaching of illegal fish or trophy's getting taken out. I would not be so upset if he were to take it home, but why give it away....come on now...that's bullshit
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ignorance is bliss....it's a real shame that people don't take the time to learn about anything...people don't vote, don't give a crap about nothing, no morals, ethics, or common sense....It's a "me" world and they just don't give a damn about anything...we've got a "piss poor" society!
Yes it is legal...but it is not right for a struggling Bass lake like CJ...and people think they can just continue taking as many as they want...and they wonder why the Marina is dead for 10 month...I've seen TOO MANY big Bass leave CJ..
Freakin idiots!


----------



## Intimidator

9Left said:


> Hey Brent, I think your eyes are escaping! Caught this guy in the Mad river today..


Just a little known fact about CJ...she has upper gates and lower gates in the dam.
They use the upper to release water during most of the year and fished are not flushed out to you!
When they lower the lake or have to release massive amounts they use the large lower gates and fish are flushed your way...this is a GREAT time to creek fish!
My 31 inch Gator was headed your way before I caught him...but I sent him on his way..
he's hopefully down there somewhere!


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Ignorance is bliss....it's a real shame that people don't take the time to learn about anything...people don't vote, don't give a crap about nothing, no morals, ethics, or common sense....It's a "me" world and they just don't give a damn about anything...we've got a "piss poor" society!
> Yes it is legal...but it is not right for a struggling Bass lake like CJ...and people think they can just continue taking as many as they want...and they wonder why the Marina is dead for 10 month...I've seen TOO MANY big Bass leave CJ..
> Freakin idiots!


I guess I should clarify things again, for those that don't have time to do the research!

CJ and other man made water retention lakes throughout Ohio fall into 2 categories....those that were just dammed up and flooded, including everything left on the land, such as trees, posts, foundations, bridges, brick structures, etc. A "Forward Thinking" person did this to serve 2 purposes, water retention and fishing!
Then another type of water retention lake was build by an "idiot"!
They bulldozed the area clean...and dammed it! Then later they said "oops" and tried to make a fishing lake out of it!
CJ is the latter...MOST OF CJ IS BULLDOZED CLEAN!

Over the years, CJ developed a Very Nice Vegetation cover in the coves around the lake...that and the Rip-Rap (Big Rocks) that were added to stabilize the Dam and other areas gave fish limited places to hide in Shallow water...Shallow North End Middle of the lake was barren, as well as the entire South end, with mostly "humps" in the middle!

When the Marina was built the lake was lowered....most of the vegetation died! When the lake was lowered to build the New Boat ramp, ALL of the vegetation died!
The ODNR does not want vegetation back due to the outcry of $$$boaters, who camp out and swim in the coves, EVEN THOUGH THIS IS ILLEGAL!
CJ has PERFECT vegetation coves, AND FLATS, the shallow coves AND FLATS, lead out directly to deep water where vegetation will not grow!
The ODNR states that the vegetation will die due to the yearly 3 foot drawdowns...BUT IT NEVER DID BEFORE, IT FLOURISHED....UNTIL MASSIVE DRAWDOWNS for the Marina and MBR!

SO HOW DOES THIS ALL TIE IN???

Man creates imbalances in Nature...various species of fish, lay different amounts of eggs due to their genetics and habitat evolution!
A mature Walleye may lay half a million eggs, but none will hatch if conditions aren't perfect...they are probably the most sensitive to what they need for spawning....
They spawn in CJ, but survival of eggs to fry is low...not self sustaining...so they have to be stocked.
Walleye are stocked in CJ because of the food base of Shad and deeper water that helps with survival rate, Walleye also need a higher level of Oxygen than most fish, and cannot survive in bathwater.
The Army COE and ODNR could help the Walleye situation at CJ, by throwing out the old ANTIQUATED Water Retention "Rules of Engagement" and either keep the water level up or raise it earlier to allow the Walleye up in the creeks to spawn. Modern technology allow better forecasts than in the 70's, but that's another debate!
Most of us that have been up there know that there are suitable areas, and Walleye do spawn successfully when things time out perfect.
CJ used to get MASSIVE amounts of Walleye FRY that were stocked yearly, But as SOCIAL PROGRAMS grew, ODNR budgets were slashed and along with that the VORACIOUS appetites of the 500,000-750,000 fingerlings that used to be stocked.
In the early 2000's, CJ was getting 50,000 or 60,000 and people couldn't understand why the fishing declined?
THAT'S ALSO WHEN THE FISHING BEGAN TO SUFFER DUE TO ALL THESE CIRCUMSTANCES TOGETHER!

Crappie, Bluegill, and Channels are reproducing nightmares, they have to be managed...you manage then by eating them or other predators eating them...if you take Predators out of the equation then you are "Out Of Balance"! Fish will stunt and the sizes people want are VERY hard to find.
You are seeing stunted Channels and Bluegill right now! This comes more into play later!

Perch (A GATORS BEST FRIEND)...loss of breeding habitat (vegetation) almost wiped out the perch population, and it is SLOW to get back...Most people and GATORS love BIG perch! They are "FEW and FAR between"!

White Bass, LOVE THEM OR HATE THEM, they are DEMONIC LITTLE STRIPERS.Try them on an UL, dang things battle to the end! 
They are considered "Trash Fish" because they eat "JUNK"..when I heard that I laughed...these things eat anything that moves, they follow schools of shad in open water like Tuna in the ocean....they also take Crappie fry, Catfish fry, Bluegill fry, any fry...and they are also loved food for WALLEYE! 
They spawn mainly in creeks...with the COE playing it's antiquated game of chance, People catching hundreds in the creek and just throwing them up on the bank to rot, and terrible spawns, the White Bass Population is WAAAYYY down!

Largemouth....they are mainly fringe Predators...hiding in ambush, they take out mainly Bluegill, Crappie, Cats, anything that will fit in it's mouth...normally in deeper lakes it will not run into shad that often, so it's diet relies more on other baitfish or gamefish species closer to shore!
Smallies...in CJ they can be anywhere, but normally prefer smaller or longer (perch, etc) prey than Largemouth.
The problems here is that they both normally only lay 2,000 eggs per lb, and most research agrees that in Northern lakes with decent cover, the survival rate can be as low as 1 PERCENT surviving to LEGAL size. 
ALSO, the Northern Strain Largemouth grows ALOT slower than the Florida strain down South.

NOW, with NO cover, Vegetation destruction, REMOVAL of APEX PREDATORS, Poaching, and everything else man does, you can start to understand how things get so out of wack, and a fishery can suffer!
Bass, besides being fun to catch, help provide equilibrium of populations of other species, when you continue taking BIG breeders or reduce an already small population due to habitat loss, you effect the entire balance of the lake, River, Pond, etc.

We saw a huge increase of Dink Bluegill, Dink Crappie, Dink Channels, huge schools of shad, etc, all due to the Loss of Walleye fingerlings, Bass Habitat, and WB spawning...plus the increased fishing pressure of those Predator populations. 
People need to realize that you can't just continue to take the Predator base out without destroying the population balance.
Take all the Crappie, Bluegill, and Channels you want...plus carp for those that enjoy them....but we are trying to build a Bass Population at CJ so it is healthy. Five pounders that can lay 10,000 or more eggs are needed in the lake to grow that population!

We can stabilize Walleye because they are mostly AWAY from the banks, where bank fishing pressure is constant throughout the year, and normally their feeding times are scheduled in darkness in the summer.
Bass are hungry or pissed off anytime...and they are leaving CJ in droves during the day and night!

We are seeing results from helping CJ with cover...we have used it to draw Bass away from fishermen, Bass away from Walleye fingerlings...Cover locations to draw Walleye to different areas, perch breeding cover, etc..now we are getting a few more Walleye Fingerlings...but our continual efforts must be to grow the entire fishery...CJ needs It's vegetation back..."Mother Nature" needs to start spitting seeds and putting plants back where they belong, to get the needed balance of all Predators back! 
AND people need to be taught or learn how to balance the fishery so we all can enjoy it! Take legal Crappie, Take Bluegill, Take eater Channels, take carp, take yourself a few Gators or WB...Catch and release struggeling predators, or Large fish (LOTS OF EGGS) until they build up and then they can be managed! 
Help Build Cover, or give back to the lake, we're all in this together, WE HAVE MADE A DIFFERENCE!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## AngelofDeath

Brent, 

Great post! I love the fact that so many of you gents are so passionate about the lake, this will be a great fishery, just stick with it, and it will work itself back into a great fishery.


----------



## Salmonid

Excellent post Intimadator!

Its simple. Think of this: mother nature grows a fish for say 7 years which is typical of a freshwater species, first 3 years are growing and eating and they dont spawn until years 4,5 and 6 then the last year the focus is on maintaing weight until the end. Now lets say this fish in its 3 prime spawning years lays 30,000 eggs so in this fishes lifetime of 7 years, mother nature will allow for just 1 of those eggs to make it all the way to also live 7 years. Each fish in its lifetime is programmed to replace its self 1 time. This is how nature work in s balanced system. 

Now add Man into the equation and its not hard to see its always going to be an uphill battle. Food for thought

salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VinceIP

db1534 said:


> Well I have good news and terrible news guys....my friend and I went out tonight cast netting I got 32 shad in the marina so I'm happy about that but I was pretty upset when one of Springfield's finest hooked into a NICE Smallie every bit of 4½ -5 lbs. Landed it and gave it away to another Springfield finest.... Who in turn packed up and drove home....for all the fish to keep, they keep that one. Its their right and I should not be mad about it. I just feel like the people who put time and effort in to catch nice fish and try to make CJ a nice fishery get screwed. Its either poaching of illegal fish or trophy's getting taken out. I would not be so upset if he were to take it home, but why give it away....come on now...that's bullshit
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm very surprised to hear of a smallmouth being pulled out of CJ, especially at the marina. It's been many years since I've seen any bass (besides whites) pulled out of there. Those people were probably newbies who don't know much about fishing, because anyone else with experience would know better than to take a sport fish home to eat. I can't imagine that smallmouth or largemouth taste very good. What a shame. I'm willing to bet those people were out there with a hook and bobber trying to catch catfish too.

Springfield's fishing areas have dropped in quality significantly over the years. Our parks and creeks are overrun with idiots dumping trash everywhere. Been up to the Temple Street access lately? It's like a landfill over there. Something needs to be done. The fishing itself is a fraction of what it used to be. I like to target largemouth but there are none to be found here; although last year I did get lucky and caught a small largemouth from shore near the lillypads at George Rogers Clark.

That's why I'll be branching out this year and driving out of my way to explore some other SW Ohio lakes that I've never been to with my new kayak in tow. Planning on heading out to Caesar Creek on my day off Friday at the crack of dawn. From what I hear the fishing there is some of the best Ohio has to offer. I'll be looking for the bass. I understand there's some musky in there too. Might have to head out there tomorrow or Thursday to scout out the lake and look for good yak launch points.


----------



## h2owolf

Great post Brent, 
to bad the ones we need to target this info toward can't read or don't own a computer or even know this site exists. 
Will COE let you post any informational signs around to inform the finest of what damage they are doing?


----------



## Flannel_Carp

VinceIP said:


> I'm very surprised to hear of a smallmouth being pulled out of CJ, especially at the marina. It's been many years since I've seen any bass (besides whites) pulled out of there. Those people were probably newbies who don't know much about fishing, because anyone else with experience would know better than to take a sport fish home to eat. I can't imagine that smallmouth or largemouth taste very good. What a shame. I'm willing to bet those people were out there with a hook and bobber trying to catch catfish too.
> 
> Springfield's fishing areas have dropped in quality significantly over the years. Our parks and creeks are overrun with idiots dumping trash everywhere. Been up to the Temple Street access lately? It's like a landfill over there. Something needs to be done. The fishing itself is a fraction of what it used to be. I like to target largemouth but there are none to be found here; although last year I did get lucky and caught a small largemouth from shore near the lillypads at George Rogers Clark.
> 
> That's why I'll be branching out this year and driving out of my way to explore some other SW Ohio lakes that I've never been to with my new kayak in tow. Planning on heading out to Caesar Creek on my day off Friday at the crack of dawn. From what I hear the fishing there is some of the best Ohio has to offer. I'll be looking for the bass. I understand there's some musky in there too. Might have to head out there tomorrow or Thursday to scout out the lake and look for good yak launch points.


I caught three smallies from the bank Memorial day weekend, they're in there. All of mine were under 12" though.

You are right about the Temple street access. I put my kayak in there one day to do a little bowfishing and aside from all of the trash scattered about, someone else who have been bowfishing apparently found it acceptable to lay out thirty or so carp in the parking area for a picture and leave them to rot. Looked like they'd been there for a few days.


----------



## Intimidator

VinceIP said:


> I'm very surprised to hear of a smallmouth being pulled out of CJ, especially at the marina. It's been many years since I've seen any bass (besides whites) pulled out of there. Those people were probably newbies who don't know much about fishing, because anyone else with experience would know better than to take a sport fish home to eat. I can't imagine that smallmouth or largemouth taste very good. What a shame. I'm willing to bet those people were out there with a hook and bobber trying to catch catfish too.
> 
> Springfield's fishing areas have dropped in quality significantly over the years. Our parks and creeks are overrun with idiots dumping trash everywhere. Been up to the Temple Street access lately? It's like a landfill over there. Something needs to be done. The fishing itself is a fraction of what it used to be. I like to target largemouth but there are none to be found here; although last year I did get lucky and caught a small largemouth from shore near the lillypads at George Rogers Clark.
> 
> That's why I'll be branching out this year and driving out of my way to explore some other SW Ohio lakes that I've never been to with my new kayak in tow. Planning on heading out to Caesar Creek on my day off Friday at the crack of dawn. From what I hear the fishing there is some of the best Ohio has to offer. I'll be looking for the bass. I understand there's some musky in there too. Might have to head out there tomorrow or Thursday to scout out the lake and look for good yak launch points.


Vince, PM me, you don't have to go away from CJ...just know where they are!
Alot of Very good spots from 'Yaks...SM population is stronger than LM.
Smallmouth co-exist with Walleye VERY WELL! LM normally inhabit Walleye fingerling habitat and love to eat them...that's why I have been doing more research into providing places for Gator Fingerlings to prosper and grow away from Bass habitat...that way we can have 4 or 5 Major predators using all the areas of the lake!
Damn, I would hate to be a shad in the next couple years!LOL
Most of CJ is set up for Smallies!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> 2 thumbs up, Sir Intimidator ! you put that I about a detailed format as have heard it...(only thing you missed was the Canadian geese)


Chuck is making up a plan, as we speak, to exterminate those HONKING POOP FACTORIES!!!
Last time we were out, about 10 of them landed within 20 ft of his boat and were taunting him! POOR GEESE!lol


----------



## chuck71

Intimidator said:


> Chuck is making up a plan, as we speak, to exterminate those HONKING POOP FACTORIES!!!
> Last time we were out, about 10 of them landed within 20 ft of his boat and were taunting him! POOR GEESE!lol


I'll be laying in the weeds waiting for them... or perhaps just on the front deck of the boat fishing. We'll see!


----------



## fisherFL

Hey Brent just wanted to say thanks again for introducing me to keitechs because today they produced a nice fish again lol, it's kind of tough to see but if you see the jig head sticking out of his mouth well there's a 5" easy shiner attached to the other end of it all the way down his big ole gullet http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/
ohiogamefishing_com/8/144120/37788-1401844299.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

fisherFL said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Beautiful Dude...JUST BEAUTIFUL...CONGRATS!

This is what happens when lessons are learned, you realize what they can do, and you can make them do what is needed....I'll say it again, THERE'S NOTHING LIKE THEM AND NOTHING HAS THE ACTION...NOTHING!


----------



## bmffishing247

Hey fella's

I know we have been having lots of discussion on the building of new structure and cover in CJ, but was wondering if there could also be other ways we could help with the place.

I here and see so much of the trash and other debris that is just all around CJ. It makes me sick. It is horrible when I am out with my good buddy Chad and when we pull out of the lake no trash cans to be found and just trash all littered about the lake. 

I know in years past we have tried to have a few get together's to clean up the place. Do you think this is something we could do multiple times a year? My thought is trying to get ourselves out in the public's eye that we are doing this and that we are tired of having to do it. I know i'm beating a dead horse here because as fast as we clean it up the knuckle heads who do it all the time will just keep doing it. Heck if ODNR gives me the signs and the posts I will go a plant them suckers in the ground all around the lake about legal fish, trash pick up, anything that we can do to help out the lake. 

It just sucks that there are so many people who do not care. We are a small group who can only do so much. As Brent has stated if money is an issue write more tickets. Yeah people will be pissed off, but hey keep them away if they know there are people watching, if they see people out having to clean up maybe they will think twice. I'm not a rude person, but if I see something happening that should not be done i'm going to call you on it. I have had numerous conversations with individuals who just leave all the trash where they were fishing. I bring it to their attention they get pissed off call me every name under the sun but they come back and pick their crap up.

I want CJ back, I really thing we all want CJ back by the sounds of all the individuals on this forum.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> We have organized several post holiday litter sweeps in the past...I`m still game.


Hey Lowell
Where you at with the Christmas Trees???
Did you get the Cable from Kone?
What else do you need, beside able bodies to get these done...ask away for what you need!

The Plastic Fencing in the Lane will be removed...I don't see any way to use it safely, and I don't have the time to go back there, line up blocks, etc, for it!
The rest of my stuff will get done over July shutdown!


----------



## Intimidator

bmffishing247 said:


> Hey fella's
> 
> I know we have been having lots of discussion on the building of new structure and cover in CJ, but was wondering if there could also be other ways we could help with the place.
> 
> I here and see so much of the trash and other debris that is just all around CJ. It makes me sick. It is horrible when I am out with my good buddy Chad and when we pull out of the lake no trash cans to be found and just trash all littered about the lake.
> 
> I know in years past we have tried to have a few get together's to clean up the place. Do you think this is something we could do multiple times a year? My thought is trying to get ourselves out in the public's eye that we are doing this and that we are tired of having to do it. I know i'm beating a dead horse here because as fast as we clean it up the knuckle heads who do it all the time will just keep doing it. Heck if ODNR gives me the signs and the posts I will go a plant them suckers in the ground all around the lake about legal fish, trash pick up, anything that we can do to help out the lake.
> 
> It just sucks that there are so many people who do not care. We are a small group who can only do so much. As Brent has stated if money is an issue write more tickets. Yeah people will be pissed off, but hey keep them away if they know there are people watching, if they see people out having to clean up maybe they will think twice. I'm not a rude person, but if I see something happening that should not be done i'm going to call you on it. I have had numerous conversations with individuals who just leave all the trash where they were fishing. I bring it to their attention they get pissed off call me every name under the sun but they come back and pick their crap up.
> 
> I want CJ back, I really thing we all want CJ back by the sounds of all the individuals on this forum.


We are in a "Catch-22" situation....We have had several Trash clean up days and normally within several days you cannot tell we have ever been there!
The State has 2 employees, that I have seen, picking up trash but they don't go down on the rocks or to the water, they only pick up trash that their boss would see if they drove by....I watched these guys cover the Marina in about 10 minutes...Heck, it took 10 of us, 4 hours to do the ENTIRE Marina area, and ENTIRE MBR area...these guys barely get a small plastic Kroger bag and we had 20 LARGE 4MIL Contractor bags full!

The problem is that no one wants to do the job we are paying them for...the Rangers we do have, just drive around in the BRAND NEW SUV's...AND NEVER GET OUT! The trash "Picker-uppers" could be replaced by kinder-gardners!
No one checks for small fish, illegal fish, creel limits, littering, PERVERSION, or that we have a DANG RESTROOM that is safe to use, or a decent restaurant and baitshop to spend MORE of our hard earned money at!
If the State can't take care of it then they need to pass control to the Sheriff, a least he can bust the SEX CRIMES going on there!

What has happened is that the Minority is Yelling louder than the Majority about everything....we sit back and try not to cause problems, while OUR rights are being taken away by the "Finest" of Society. 
They are bitchin' that life is too hard and they are disadvantaged, etc...all the while they sit on their butts, collect a check from us, and disrespect our rights!
Dude, We actually have people calling the ODNR complaining that they want ALL the cover locations that have been put in, because it is not FAIR that the people doing this, are the only ones that know where all of the stuff is going in!
People complain to Park Management and the ODNR that they are losing lures because of the cover, feel unsafe because we are putting cover in and THEY SWIM ALL OVER THE LAKE...WHICH IS ILLEGAL!
We have TOURNAMENT FISHERMEN complaining to the ODNR that they need all the locations of cover because the guys that put it in have an unfair advantage??? 

LISTEN, YOU STUPID BUNCH OF CRY BABIES, I ONLY PERSONALLY KNOW 3 GUYS THAT HAVE DROPPED COVER THAT FISH TOURNEYS...AND ALL OF THEM FISH CAT TOURNEYS AND 2 HAVE NEVER DROPPED ANY CAT COVER AT ALL...THE OTHER WOULD NEVER USE HIS BECAUSE HE UNDERSTANDS WHAT THE "PROJECT" IS ALL ABOUT!

If you want to know where the cover is, then you should of helped....and understand this....THE COVER IS NOT FOR FISHERMEN TO FISH OFF OF, IT IS TO HELP THE LAKE GET BETTER AND STAY HEALTHY....FOR ALL OF US!
WHEN THE POPULATION OF FISH EXPANDS, THEY WILL MOVE ALL OVER THE ENTIRE LAKE, FOR EVERYONE TO CATCH AND ENJOY!
HARDLY ANY OF US THAT HAVE PUT COVER IN, FISHES IT...IF WE DO IT'S TO CHECK IT AND SEE IF IT IS WORKING. I HAVE NEVER KEPT 1 FISH FROM THE COVER WE ALL HAVE PUT IN....I don't have too, I spent the time to learn the lake and the fish, and normally I can find them, just like the rest of the guys! ASK THE NEW GUYS TO THE "PACK", HOW HELPFUL THE OLDER GUYS ARE IF YOU WANT TO LEARN ABOUT THE LAKE...If you take time to learn the lake and your target species, YOU ARE VESTED IN THE LAKE...THEN YOU FIND YOURSELF HELPING HER IN VARIOUS WAYS, OR JUST BEING ANOTHER CARETAKER...If you don't take the time, then you will never understand HER secrets, have a connection, and enjoy all CJ can offer!

We all got to see how you others reacted when locations were giving out...fishermen acted like "The Finest"...it was a sad display of humanity!
I AM THE ONLY ONE who knows where all of the stuff is....and that secret will go to my grave, AND I DON'T FISH TOURNAMENTS...I owe Mother CJ that! Maybe I'll tell Dale before I go, so he can win all the CJ tournaments!

MYSELF...I'm normally VERY POLITE, I go up to people and ask if they know there is a size limit or creel limit, I ask them if they know we need large Bass released, etc, etc.
Half of the time people honestly, for whatever reason, don't have a clue and do the right thing!
The other half, it turns ugly...that's when I become an A--, snap a picture of them, their car, license, the basket, whatever, and send it to the Sheriff, ODNR, etc!
We have let these people get away with stuff for so long without saying ANYTHING, that they just feel it is OK, because no one will do or say anything to them! You ought to see their faces when you approach them! GLORIOUS!

So, BMFFISHING...I guess the best thing for us to do, is call the ODNR Columbus office or send them an email and complain about all of the stuff going on at CJ...if they get enough of us making their "cushy" lives uncomfortable, then something will happen!
Also call your State Senator and Rep!
If the other side can call and bitch, then we need to show what the MAJORITY can do!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Here's the only link I could find to send an online comment to the Department. I just used it.

http://ohiodnr.gov/contact

My main issues are the boat ramp blockage, lack of buoys on the lake and no enforcement of length/bag limits. Give it a try with your thoughts.

MC


----------



## AngelofDeath

Thanks for making that one easy BlueBoat..no excuses for anyone not to do it now. I plan on hitting the lake tomorrow and if need be will take plenty of pictures and questioning anything out of the ordinary that I see going on. I was curious if ya'll think this cold front we got in will affect the fishing at all, and in what way. This will be my last trip to CJ at least until the end of the month, so I would like to make it a good one. Taking along my neighbor with me. Hopefully we will be able to locate the fish and get some larger crappie on the boat tomorrow. thank in advance to anyone who may think they know what will be going on with the lake tomorrow. I will let ya'll know if I see anything out of the ordinary down there.


----------



## Intimidator

AngelofDeath said:


> Thanks for making that one easy BlueBoat..no excuses for anyone not to do it now. I plan on hitting the lake tomorrow and if need be will take plenty of pictures and questioning anything out of the ordinary that I see going on. I was curious if ya'll think this cold front we got in will affect the fishing at all, and in what way. This will be my last trip to CJ at least until the end of the month, so I would like to make it a good one. Taking along my neighbor with me. Hopefully we will be able to locate the fish and get some larger crappie on the boat tomorrow. thank in advance to anyone who may think they know what will be going on with the lake tomorrow. I will let ya'll know if I see anything out of the ordinary down there.


I'm guessing!
Water temps hit the mid 80's...Crappie have moved to Post Spawn areas, heading out to Summer areas...I would imagine you will find Nice ones on the drop-offs, humps, or areas with cover in 12-15 fow...I'd be surprised if they were deeper than that in the mid lake! Some areas in deep water they will be suspending probably at about 22 ft...Up north, look for cooler water and cover in shade! This cooler water SHOULD fire them up!
Crappie will stop eating during the day and suspend when water temps hit the 80's because they metabolize food faster than they can take it in...Heck, wish I could do that!

Good Fishing!
Brent


----------



## Curtis937

Ok I have a question does anyone know how to get rid of a bat without killing it? It's living in my screened in porch and shows up at night....wouldn't be a big deal but i have a dog that goes out that way to get the yard? Also it seems to be the only bat and it seems healthy not laying on the ground or anything....I have motion sensor lights out there that aren't bothering it....it seems to be quite cozy....lol any suggestions would be great.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Do you have a net in your boat? (Total assumption that you have a boat. If not, maybe borrow one)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chemlab187

May 26th - On the water at 7am, back-trolled the road bed for awhile, went to north end and caught 3 - 10" Crappies between the spawning carp, off the water at 3pm when the ski boats and yachts showed up.

May 31 - On water at 9pm, ZERO WIND, fished just off the pier, into deeper water, back across the road bed, over off the marina rocks, off the water at 2am. Not one bite. :S

June 3 - On water at 7pm after towing a Chevy SUV off the ramp who had his FRONT bumper in the water and couldn't get it to start, ZERO WIND, fished just outside the keep away buoys at the dam, along the rocks at the dam, caught 4 - 8" crappies in 6" of water, trolled crankbaits back to the the road bed where we switched to jigging again. left at 1:30am

Most of our time is spent casting, vertical jigging, or dragging at 1/2mph a variety of twister tails tipped with crappie nibbles(had good luck last year with them) or nightcrawlers.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Intimidator

Chemlab187 said:


> May 26th - On the water at 7am, back-trolled the road bed for awhile, went to north end and caught 3 - 10" Crappies between the spawning carp, off the water at 3pm when the ski boats and yachts showed up.
> 
> May 31 - On water at 9pm, ZERO WIND, fished just off the pier, into deeper water, back across the road bed, over off the marina rocks, off the water at 2am. Not one bite. :S
> 
> June 3 - On water at 7pm after towing a Chevy SUV off the ramp who had his FRONT bumper in the water and couldn't get it to start, ZERO WIND, fished just outside the keep away buoys at the dam, along the rocks at the dam, caught 4 - 8" crappies in 6" of water, trolled crankbaits back to the the road bed where we switched to jigging again. left at 1:30am
> 
> Most of our time is spent casting, vertical jigging, or dragging at 1/2mph a variety of twister tails tipped with crappie nibbles(had good luck last year with them) or nightcrawlers.
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated.


So far, this has been a rough year for most!
Same for the fish, it has been a long time since I have seen such a mess.
The extreme fluctuations are making things hard for all of us. I posted this earlier!

Water temps hit the mid 80's...Crappie have moved to Post Spawn areas, heading out to Summer areas...I would imagine you will find Nice ones on the drop-offs, humps, or areas with cover in 12-15 fow...I'd be surprised if they were deeper than that in the mid lake! Some areas in deep water they will be suspending probably at about 22 ft...Up north, look for cooler water and cover in shade! This cooler water coming in after the rain SHOULD fire them up!
Crappie will stop eating during the day and suspend when water temps hit the 80's because they metabolize food faster than they can take it in...Heck, wish I could do that!
But they also feed more at night, when it cools! These next few days of cooler temps should have them feeding.

AT NIGHT, I would work the shallows and the drop offs leading to the shallows, drop offs coming out of the coves, etc...I found my BIG Slabs this year at dusk/dark in the trench, coming into shallow water to feed!

Good Fishing!


----------



## zaraspook

Intimidator........I loved your rant (the long post on 4th)! From time to time we have to vent, and your passion/commitment is loud and clear. Keep up the good work (and humor). Enjoyed some good chuckles while reading it and remarks spot on.


----------



## ML1187

zaraspook said:


> Intimidator........I loved your rant (the long post on 4th)! From time to time we have to vent, and your passion/commitment is loud and clear. Keep up the good work (and humor). Enjoyed some good chuckles while reading it and remarks spot on.


I concur!!! 10/10 on the Rant for Sir Intimidator


----------



## Intimidator

Ask anyone ho knows me....I am a very "Laid Back" person!
I just want to have fun, enjoy life and my son, and relax at CJ!

BUT, lack of/or no common sense, idiots, and people that infringe on my rights, or use up or waste my tax dollars, etc...JUST PISS ME OFF!lol
They have gotten away with so much without anyone saying anything to them or correcting them, or doing anything about it, that they just think they continue to act that way....I've had enough, and I'm not afraid to call them on it! Maybe this is the way to bring about change...they made me feel uncomfortable...now I'm turning the heat up on them...I AM relentless!
THAT IS ALL!
GREAT FISHING TO US ALL!


----------



## downtime8763

Curtis937 said:


> Ok I have a question does anyone know how to get rid of a bat without killing it? It's living in my screened in porch and shows up at night....wouldn't be a big deal but i have a dog that goes out that way to get the yard? Also it seems to be the only bat and it seems healthy not laying on the ground or anything....I have motion sensor lights out there that aren't bothering it....it seems to be quite cozy....lol any suggestions would be great.....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I had a brother that with the same issue as yourself and if too him six months to get rid of his bat. The Judge signed the Divorce papers and the BAT was history !!!!!!!


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> I had a brother that with the same issue as yourself and if too him six months to get rid of his bat. The Judge signed the Divorce papers and the BAT was history !!!!!!!


That one was funny...I don't care who you are!


----------



## Intimidator

3 more successful students of the Intimidator's "Keitech Swimbait, School Of Arts"!
All fish were released unharmed this week!
The boys are Dale's football buddies, Linda (the Mom) and her husband have never fished before.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> 3 more successful students of the Intimidator's "Keitech Swimbait, School Of Arts"!
> All fish were released unharmed this week!
> The boys are Dale's football buddies, Linda (the Mom) and her husband have never fished before.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Same day!
More happy students!

Hey Shaggy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuck71

More free blocks semi close. I would nab them but I am not able to get over there today.

http://dayton.craigslist.org/zip/4506529762.html


----------



## AngelofDeath

went out yesterday with my neighbor, and sadly I wasn't really able to find a whole lot in that 10-12 fow range. I did however find some shallow around a few pieces of structure. Ended with 12 keepers and none we had to measure...if we questioned it, it went right back into the water. Fished some more new spots and non of them really panned out. Fished near the marina, on the handicap side a lil bit, and caught 2 nice eater channel cats from there, and 1-2 keep crappie...with a ton of dinks. All in all it was a good day, caught every species under the sun, minus walleye, and most all but the cats on the keitechs. Caught a really nice largemouth, prolly close to 18" or so on a keitech, along with another largemouth aruond 14", 2 smaller footballs, and a white bass, along with a ton of crappie, some of them barely twice the size of the bait. Yeah ended the day catching over 50 fish easily, so my buddy had a really really good since he didn't do so hot on Sunday. That will be my last day out there until next month, based on the upcoming family vacation...woot woot. Then I will have to see what is biting when I take my girls out. I will continue reading the forums while I am away, but may not see any posts from me. Thanks to everyone for teh help and advice on the forums to make this crappie season and Great one and not so crappie..


----------



## Troy Dave

BlueBoat98 said:


> Here's the only link I could find to send an online comment to the Department. I just used it.
> 
> http://ohiodnr.gov/contact
> 
> My main issues are the boat ramp blockage, lack of buoys on the lake and no enforcement of length/bag limits. Give it a try with your thoughts.
> 
> MC


I emailed the State Parks office yesterday commenting about the ramp and no wake buoys. Got a reply from the park manager. She said the ramp is now clear(have read that here before) and additional buoys will be installed today. Still need to discuss buoy placement with her.
Not going to make it out this weekend.


----------



## BlueBoat98

You did better than I did, Dave. I used the link for comments and did not even receive a confirmation, let alone a response. I'll be out early tomorrow and report on any progress.

MC


----------



## zuk1972

Me and my son got about 6 or 8 - 11 / 12 inch crappie ,2 cats , and even a few blue gills with minnows ha . Our first trip over since last year and boy has the marina area changed


----------



## Intimidator

zuk1972 said:


> Me and my son got about 6 or 8 - 11 / 12 inch crappie ,2 cats , and even a few blue gills with minnows ha . Our first trip over since last year and boy has the marina area changed


Very nice...Congrats!&#9786;
Please email the odnr in Columbus about your issues with CJ...that is the only way we will get things to change!


----------



## db1534

Was enjoying catching crappies tonight with my daughter until you be of Springfield's finest decided to park his boat directly in front of us. Not even 20 ft away. I wish people had some human decency but I guess I'm asking to much. Caught some crappies and a nice channel cat on my new ultra light rod with 6lb test! That was a blast! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

db1534 said:


> Was enjoying catching crappies tonight with my daughter until you be of Springfield's finest decided to park his boat directly in front of us. Not even 20 ft away. I wish people had some human decency but I guess I'm asking to much. Caught some crappies and a nice channel cat on my new ultra light rod with 6lb test! That was a blast!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I just can't understand that...2200+ acres, and yours is the only spot they can fish...Amazing!!

Congrats DB on the nice mess...those filets look nice! YUM
Post some pics of your daughter fishing...I love seeing peoples kids fishing and having a blast....after all the bad stuff going on, seeing pics of kids enjoying CJ makes my heart happy!&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## db1534

I wish I would have taken pics but so far I have caught 4 channel cats this year at CJ. The 2 smaller ones went 15 inches and looked like normal cats. The 2 biggest went 22" and 23" and they were a dark gray with a all black mouth. I have only seen cats with a black mouth come out of CJ as for a few last year. All the other channels I have caught in my life did not have it. Anyone know what causes that?

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sore lips

About done with work for the year, finally got a day off, first since mid feb. Took the two youngest out yesterday, caught 37 crappies in about 2 hrs. Girls caught them all didn't I didn't get a chance to fish. Only 6 keepers, released them all. They had a blast. Keep posting on times and dates of clean ups and drops, more than willing to lend a hand. Should be off for good second week of July. Tried to post pictures but won't upload.


----------



## Doctor

db1534 said:


> I wish I would have taken pics but so far I have caught 4 channel cats this year at CJ. The 2 smaller ones went 15 inches and looked like normal cats. The 2 biggest went 22" and 23" and they were a dark gray with a all black mouth. I have only seen cats with a black mouth come out of CJ as for a few last year. All the other channels I have caught in my life did not have it. Anyone know what causes that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


They are getting ready to start spawning the males get real dark during this time, with a paylake nearby I know for years they transported a lot of Minnesota cats down to them and they were dark a lot of people caught them at the paylakes and put them in CJ Brown, they will also get very dark if they have been in shallow water for an extended time........Doc


----------



## db1534

Thanks Doc!

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

98 total fish with two walleye 15" & 16", 10 crappie over 11" biggest went 13.5". Water temp was 71 when I got there and 75 when I left. All fish in 10 to 13 fow. All on swimbaits. 

Can't get pic to upload. ... you'll have to take my word for it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> 98 total fish with two walleye 15" & 16", 10 crappie over 11" biggest went 13.5". Water temp was 71 when I got there and 75 when I left. All fish in 10 to 13 fow. All on swimbaits.
> 
> Can't get pic to upload. ... you'll have to take my word for it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Here Jeff, I'll help you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## db1534

Had a good day today caught 20+ Crappies most over 9 inch. Kept a few, threw the rest back!

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Everyone that uses plastics should know about MEND-IT...It glues plastic back together but does not leave them stiff and brittle like Superglue....MEND-IT leaves plastic soft and supple as a babies butt!

So on rainy days like this, I like to mend all my swimmers....these are the ones fish ripped, won't stay on the jig due to use, etc.

I found it is easier to split the entire body, where the hook has been, with a razor blade. Then put a couple drops in the cavity, press together, and let dry in a old pack. 
Then I add Mend-it all around the head...
And presto, Gooder than New!
That's how you save money with your swimmers!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## prhodes2

Intimidator said:


> Here Jeff, I'll help you!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for taking me out with you Jeff. I will put up a link to see some pictures, and by the way... My walleye was 21 inches, and the biggest crappie was 14.5!!! Comment to let me know if the link works.
https://www.facebook.com/pkrhodes/posts/10203905474619653?notif_t=like


----------



## prhodes2

Crazy4Smallmouth is one AWESOME man!


----------



## prhodes2

crazy4smallmouth said:


> 98 total fish with two walleye 15" & 16", 10 crappie over 11" biggest went 13.5". Water temp was 71 when i got there and 75 when i left. All fish in 10 to 13 fow. All on swimbaits.
> 
> Can't get pic to upload. ... You'll have to take my word for it
> 
> sent from my samsung-sm-g730a using ohub campfire mobile app


i uploaded some pictures above in my post> thanks for a great day!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

prhodes2 said:


> Thanks for taking me out with you Jeff. I will put up a link to see some pictures, and by the way... My walleye was 21 inches, and the biggest crappie was 14.5!!! Comment to let me know if the link works.
> https://www.facebook.com/pkrhodes/posts/10203905474619653?notif_t=like


As you can see, Patrick and I went fishing today. Although numbers were down size was up. Friday I got 98 fish by myself while today Patrick and I got 90+ fish together. However, we had a nice batch of quality fish today. Patrick went home with 23 fish including 3 walleye with the biggest at 21" and 20 crappie over 11" with the biggest at 14.5". Patrick lost another 18"+ walleye at the boat when he thought he could land it by hand rather than waiting for a net. Bad idea!

Water temp was 71 all day and winds were out of the NNE and the NNW at about 5-10. Visibility was better than on Friday at about 18". The bug hatch that was going on Friday seemed to be over today. As usual, all fish were caught on swimbaits.

When we got home and took some pictures my wife said, "what's that fish in that walleye's mouth". I was like what are you talking about, then I saw a 5" shad that was half digested in the biggest walleyes throat.


----------



## Intimidator

prhodes2 said:


> i uploaded some pictures above in my post> thanks for a great day!


So Patrick...how do you like the Keitech's?? lol


----------



## Kennyjames

Hey guys. My buddy and I are coming up there this weekend camping. I was just wondering if there was any boat rentals there? I didn't think there was. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Kennyjames said:


> Hey guys. My buddy and I are coming up there this weekend camping. I was just wondering if there was any boat rentals there? I didn't think there was.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nope...no boat rentals at the lake!


----------



## Kennyjames

Thanks intimidator. I didn't think there was. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## golive

Call Marty Buffett. He had boats for rent last year. 322-3277

Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


----------



## kiserboy

Camped at Buck Creek and fished at CJ Monday morning. Caught a good mess of crappies over by the marina from the rocks all on Keitech swim baits, casting out, counting down and slow retrieve. Probably caught 30 to 35 fish with better than half being keepers. Biggest was 14 inch. All were released to live another day. But the best story of the weekend was when we went to Little Caesars to get a pizza for dinner on Sunday night. We were going to just pick up a pizza but as we drove in we saw one of Springfield's finest get out of his car with a towel wrapped around his waist. Looked like he just got out of the shower. No shirt, no shoes and not sure there was anything under the towel! We chose to go back to the camper and grill some chicken!


----------



## Intimidator

kiserboy said:


> Camped at Buck Creek and fished at CJ Monday morning. Caught a good mess of crappies over by the marina from the rocks all on Keitech swim baits, casting out, counting down and slow retrieve. Probably caught 30 to 35 fish with better than half being keepers. Biggest was 14 inch. All were released to live another day. But the best story of the weekend was when we went to Little Caesars to get a pizza for dinner on Sunday night. We were going to just pick up a pizza but as we drove in we saw one of Springfield's finest get out of his car with a towel wrapped around his waist. Looked like he just got out of the shower. No shirt, no shoes and not sure there was anything under the towel! We chose to go back to the camper and grill some chicken!


Congrats on the nice catch...and a 14 inch SLAB to boot....a 14 inch fish is nice for any lake, and you let it back to grow some more!
Another happy "After the Spawn" Keitech user...I LOVE IT!

I'm sorry about the Non-Fishing part...I was BORN AND RAISED here, and I think decent people in town are now out-numbered by idiots and low-lifes!

GOOD FISHING
Brent


----------



## prhodes2

I love the keitech swimbaits. I am a big river fisherman and will need to buy some for the GMR.

God Bless,
Patrick K Rhodes
Youth Minister
Grace Baptist Church-Troy
Phillipians 4:13 
"I can do all things through Christ..."


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Need to know if we`ve managed to secure the cable pieces and clamps for the "C" trees wasn`t certain if Kone Cranes was going to assist us...time is getting close. Also, will need HELP assembling them, as always...


I haven't heard/done anything...trying to finish all my cover!
Had to "Move" some to make room to build more...Mother CJ said Thanks!


----------



## Intimidator

CJ WATER TEMP is now 68 degrees....better go out and "get while the gettin's Good!"

I have never seen it be so cold for so long, rise to over 80 in 2 weeks (and screw up spawns), then drop ALMOST 20 degrees! Dang fish don't know what to do! lol


----------



## yakfish

Lowell H Turner said:


> Need to know if we`ve managed to secure the cable pieces and clamps for the "C" trees wasn`t certain if Kone Cranes was going to assist us...time is getting close. Also, will need HELP assembling them, as always...


When do you plan on assembling them? I'll help if it fits around my work.


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuchIfan09 and I got on the lake a little after 7 yesterday morning and the gills were taking our bait. Cyberfox came by with his son trying for gills and crappie. We moved around 3 times and ended up getting 2 cats,2 perch,4-5 gills, 5 crappie and 3 gators a 15.75 and a 16.25" 1 short. water temp yesterday morn was 68.1 that was .8 cooler than friday morn.


----------



## Intimidator

Went out last night and found small Gators...and small 9 inch Crappie that for some reason liked the 4.8 inch Swimbaits.
Gators were all around 15 but only 1 was " legal".... all were too small and went back to Mother CJ. unharmed!
All of them bit huge swimmers and smacked them good...Rusty told me of one of his Gators puking a 5 inch perch, so I upsized trying to attract bigger fish...it didn't work!
Good Fishing To All


----------



## cyberfox2200

Went out with bub last night for catfish. Got on water at 1130 pm after a few throws of castnet for shad we had our bait. Went to north end and caught 11 mostly 1 pounders but there was two 5 pounders in the bunch


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Guys, just got back from my Annual Training in Alpena, (State Up North). While up there we decided to hit up Thunder Bay River and Fletcher's Pond. Here are just some of the fish we caught. Fishing was really slow this time we were up there.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Guys, just got back from my Annual Training in Alpena, (State Up North). While up there we decided to hit up Thunder Bay River and Fletcher's Pond. Here are just some of the fish we caught. Fishing was really slow this time we were up there.


Nice buddy....looks like fun! Congrats


----------



## h2owolf

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Guys, just got back from my Annual Training in Alpena, (State Up North). While up there we decided to hit up Thunder Bay River and Fletcher's Pond. Here are just some of the fish we caught. Fishing was really slow this time we were up there.


Joe,

Used to fish Fletchers every year till I retired, now can't afford the gas, just to fish. I used to have AT at Grayling & drive to Fletchers on weekend. Great place to fish with stumps & weeds. Glad you got out to fish while there.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

h2owolf said:


> Joe,
> 
> Used to fish Fletchers every year till I retired, now can't afford the gas, just to fish. I used to have AT at Grayling & drive to Fletchers on weekend. Great place to fish with stumps & weeds. Glad you got out to fish while there.


That place is amazing for fishing, besides the stumps. I almost got ejected from the boat when we hit one and got stopped dead in our tracks and I got launched. Pike, Perch, LMB, SMB, you don't know what you are going to catch up there. I did have 4 pike bite through my line on the river, the first night that one was HUGE, wish I would have landed that.


----------



## Travis Gray

I know I'm a little late on Intimidator's great post, and I don't want to stir things up again, but I wanted to voice my opinion on one thing.

My main complaint is with the law enforcement of the area. Though I've only been fishing at CJ for 3-4 years, I have never had an encounter with the park rangers. I usually fish 2-3 times a week, and I have only seen a park ranger drive through maybe four times, though never getting out of his car. They NEED to be back here enforcing size and number regulations, and checking licenses. Within 10 minutes of being at Cesar's Creek, I had my license checked by a COUNTY SHERIFF. The Clark County Sheriffs don't even go back to the reservoir, because according to my friend in the police academy, "they know they will have to write someone up for something, and they don't want to bother with the paperwork".

I know that nobody wants to take a break from fishing to have their license checked, but just think how many of the Springfield crazies (many of whom are those taking the bass out and large, illegal numbers of other fish) this would eliminate! Not to mention the money from fines that the park will raise! After all, what are the park rangers here for?


----------



## Flannel_Carp

I have only been fishing at CJ since the beginning of this year. Had my license checked on Memorial Day weekend while fishing off the bank. Nice encounter with a Ranger who was very curious about tattoos. That's the only time I have seen one out of his car. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Travis Gray said:


> I know I'm a little late on Intimidator's great post, and I don't want to stir things up again, but I wanted to voice my opinion on one thing.
> 
> My main complaint is with the law enforcement of the area. Though I've only been fishing at CJ for 3-4 years, I have never had an encounter with the park rangers. I usually fish 2-3 times a week, and I have only seen a park ranger drive through maybe four times, though never getting out of his car. They NEED to be back here enforcing size and number regulations, and checking licenses. Within 10 minutes of being at Cesar's Creek, I had my license checked by a COUNTY SHERIFF. The Clark County Sheriffs don't even go back to the reservoir, because according to my friend in the police academy, "they know they will have to write someone up for something, and they don't want to bother with the paperwork"
> 
> 
> I know that nobody wants to take a break from fishing to have their license checked, but just think how many of the Springfield crazies (many of whom are those taking the bass out and large, illegal numbers of other fish) this would eliminate! Not to mention the money from fines that the park will raise! After all, what are the park rangers here for?


It is amazing isn't it...knowing CJ as well as anyone, I have been able to see the BS and piss poor management of the lake by all the agencies.
"We have no manpower and resources" .....this is BS, because there are 100 of thousands of dollars in tickets or fines they could have each year due to "the finest"...all they would have to do is get out of the truck and write them.
If "the finest" couldn't pay then put them on a chain gang picking up trash and illegally filet'd fish.
College kids in the Warden program could get "credit" of some kind, for checking fish limits and explaining fishery management.
They could bring in ALOT of money if they ran the dang restaurant and bait shop correctly, instead of doing friends a favor....Alum creek has beautiful restrooms and restaurant....clean up the lake and normallacy will return.
The COE allows people to fish right under the dam tower, or right beside it, every night I'm out...I've sent pics and nothing....take down the signs then, so all of us can fish there legally.
Make it uncomfortable for **** and criminals....heck, CJ is a $$$goldmine for someone with balls enough to clean it up!
But No....they are only concerned with the locations of cover, that was meant for the fish, so other lazy people can poach it and bring other lazy idiots to destroy a project that has helped the lake....this is why it is my last year...now I don't have to deal with them any more, and I can just enjoy the cover that I hid out of the areas where others wouldn't go....so see, they did sour me and left a bad taste in my mouth....good riddance!


----------



## Bossman302

Agree 110% with the complaints iv read so far on here, seen most if not all of the same things in person this year myself while out fishing. No rangers, no license checks, no checking size and numbers limits, terrible marina area, blocked up boat lanes and all sorts of other BS... I can say for sure, every time I have been out at the Marina, I have seen people catching small and undersized crappie and every single fish caught went straight into the fish basket... I dont know about any of yall, but when im out fishing and catching fish, and all im catching are tiny undersized fish, I dont enjoy cleaning all those tiny fish to make a meal just barely big enough for myself.... I even had someone complain, and tell me that all the fish cover in the lake was hurting the fish population of the lake. The reason said, was now that there is so much cover in the lake, you cant catch anything in CJ brown anymore. I consider that a small victory for the cover drops myself, fish are moving away from the areas where they are easily caught, making it difficult for larger fish to be caught, atleast from what I have seen so far this year.

I haven't caught anything worthwhile at all this year out of CJ. Being restricted to the bank is part of my problem, but thats ok, I dont fish to catch fish, I fish to get out and have some time to myself, Catching fish is an added bonus to the day for me. Going out to enjoy my free time, and seeing all the BS from up above, doesn't equal out for an enjoyable time... Personally, at this point, i'd rather fish elsewhere, it's more enjoyable in my opinion.


----------



## Intimidator

I NEED EVERYONE TO PM ME THEIR PHONE NUMBERS AND EMAIL ADDRESSES....Typical of my luck with Electronics, we were at the Springfield Water Park for the FIRST AND LAST time!
Just like at CJ you cannot go anywhere without "The Finest" making their presence known.
I had just got off a call from work...put my phone under my hat, put it on my chair, covered it with my towel and went in with the boys for a quick cool-down swim....came back and my phone was gone...in broad day-light with hundreds of people around that saw nothing...I walked around checking and calling my phone with Dale's but Nothing....Luckily it is password protected due to my work stuff on it, and I went Immediately to AT&T and they blocked the SIM card!
All my pics are backed up but I will have to redo ALL 2000+ contacts...unless they are backed up on my gmail cloud!LOL
But on the bright-side I get a NEW Galaxy S5 for 45 dollars!
SO SENT ME YOUR CONTACT NUMBERS!
Thanks
Brent


----------



## buckeyeguy142

A word about tickets, 65% of the money stay in Clark County for the Court to spend,
$22 each ticket goes to the State Of Ohio Rotary Fund to help fund squads in rural areas. However ask those areas if they received anything and the answer is no. The rest of the fine is sent to the State Of Ohio ODNR if a Ranger wrote the ticket, if a Deputy wrote the ticket the rest of the money goes into Clark County treasury. We need jail time for offenses to deter this but it cost money to place somebody in jail since they get 3 meals a day, free medical, free dental and free vision care not to mention the central air and recreation they must have, forgot to mention Friday night is Movie night at the jail with popcorn.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Ah, remembering the REALLY BAD `bad ole days` in jail...busting and shaping and quarrying rocks down in what is now Veteran`s Park everyday but Sunday...they did that apparently up in to the 1950`s.


Bustin' Rocks would sure shake up criminals...but remember, that is now considered cruel and unusual punishment...maybe people should realize that being nice to criminals HAS NOT WORKED OUT FOR SOCIETY!

I worked for what I have....it pisses me off to no end, that some SOB felt they could just impose on my rights and take my property...Everyone has "Life Choices" and are responsible for themselves...Most people I know had hard lives or had bad things happen to them...But they also made GOOD life Choices and rose above being "The Finest"...sometimes you just have to pull yourself up by the Bootstraps, Man-up, and do what's right! 
I have friends who's family were dirt poor and they put themselves through college, I have a friend that lost his entire family and lived with different friends, a lot have stories like this but they worked hard to make something of themselves instead of just being lazy and letting society take care of them.
The bad thing now, is that "The Finest" have become such a burden on society, that we have a new middle class of "Working Poor"! 
The "Working Poor" are the ones who lost insurance coverage due to O-care, pay taxes, Have a decent wage, and are not entitled to discounts, food stamps, programs, etc, when they struggle.
If they have a large bill, major repair or temporary unemployment, most get behind on payments etc, and struggle to get caught up! THEY WORK HARD and now have little to show...these are the people that were once the Middle Class and the backbone of our society...they are the disenfranchised...I also think they will finally get fed up and lead the revolt!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Jeff took me out on his boat this afternoon and we got some crappies and I got a cat. The water temp. was 75 up 7 degrees from Saterday.


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Jeff took me out on his boat this afternoon and we got some crappies and I got a cat. The water temp. was 75 up 7 degrees from Saterday.


That's it...come-on...here I'm trying to live vicariously through you guys and that's all you got for me!
So you got SOME Crappies...is that more than 10??
Were they legal, any nice size??
Any Special color they were biting on, what kind of swimmer??
Was the Kitty Big, or just an eater??
Did Jeff Take you to the good holes, or crappy ones, so you didn't get to see where his Good ones are??
Did he park the boat so only he could reach the spots, was he counting dinks again??
Come-on, we want dirt!


----------



## Chemlab187

Fished Saturday with my Dad and my daughter in my little boat. There was a lot of tangled lines, sunburns, and opportunities for patience. 

We did end up with 9 Crappies 10-12" and ~50 thrown back to grow up. Couldn't find a walleye. Using Chartreuse twister tails and crappie nibbles tightlined and under a bobber.

Afterwards, the 12yr old did get to shoot her first Walther P22 and a couple Ruger 10/22 variations. She is a natural.

My Dad got to clean the fish.

I got to tow the boat from and back to Columbus.

Not a bad day.


----------



## Chemlab187

For CJ Walleyes, 

Crappie Nibbles?
Night Crawlers?
Minnows?
HotNTot with no meat?


----------



## Intimidator

Chemlab187 said:


> For CJ Walleyes,
> 
> Crappie Nibbles?
> Night Crawlers?
> Minnows?
> HotNTot with no meat?


Yes,
Yes,
Yes,
Never Used one!

Several of us use swimbaits, I use a Chartreuse nibblet with mine for color!
Several use Crawlers with various rigs while trolling or drifting.
Several use minnows.
Some use Cranks like flicker shads.
Some use spinners with various trailers
Some use spoons.
Some use HotNTots, Dipseys, various Erie stuff.

The thing about a Walleye is it will eat anything it can get in it's mouth...they are just gorging little piggies!
Mainly at CJ it is just timing and location!

CONGRATS on the beautiful day out with family and for a nice Mess of Crappie!


----------



## STEVEY

Good morning to all. I stumbled onto this website last year when I was looking for info about C.J. Just wanted the fishing report of what and how others were doing. No sense in reinventing the wheel. Seems like it has turned into a rant and rave blog. Bad thing is I agree with almost all that's said and find the humor in some of it. This year I have taken 12 crappie home and 6 are still in the freezer. All legal i might add. I'm out on the lake allot, a few times a week and enjoy the heck out of C.J. It's not about filling the freezer for me. Just go out before dawn and watch the sun come up and you will understand what I'm getting at. When it comes to the fish attractor locations I think you brought allot of this upon yourselves. It was my understanding that you was not given coordinates to put these attractors in but was given areas that they could be placed. This was according to the district 5 office. If this was the case then why did you record their locations? This is a big if. You guys did he research to figure out what would be the best, water depth and etc. You have helped the lake tremendously. But why record the locations? It's not because of the districts netting because they told you what areas they could be dropped. These are fish attractors and they attract fish from all over the lake giving the opportunity for some cherry picking at these locations. If the locations were never marked that would have ended it right there. I don't have a GPS and don't need one to fish C.J. so I don't need any coordinates. I watch the same boats sit in the same spots all the time and wonder if they are cherry picking. The best info comes from the old guys at the ramp anyways. Intimidator, you said in your big rant that you never fish the attractors. Can you say that about the others with this information? Now you said you are feed up and you will just go fish the ones you hid. You don't trust people around the lake and marina to do things they are supposed to do and I'm the same way. With that being said am I supposed to trust everyone that was involved with putting the attractors in? No way, it's not my nature. All the stuff you have wrote about I will not accused you of whining so please return the favor to me. Just feels better to get stuff off your chest sometimes. I was one that brought up tourneys and how some people have better information than others. Not a complaint, just a fact and worth mentioning and you lit it up. In the end I hope you don't give out the locations for the fish attractors because at this point it would be more harm than good. I think the mistake was recording them.


----------



## Intimidator

STEVEY said:


> Good morning to all. I stumbled onto this website last year when I was looking for info about C.J. Just wanted the fishing report of what and how others were doing. No sense in reinventing the wheel. Seems like it has turned into a rant and rave blog. Bad thing is I agree with almost all that's said and find the humor in some of it. This year I have taken 12 crappie home and 6 are still in the freezer. All legal i might add. I'm out on the lake allot, a few times a week and enjoy the heck out of C.J. It's not about filling the freezer for me. Just go out before dawn and watch the sun come up and you will understand what I'm getting at. When it comes to the fish attractor locations I think you brought allot of this upon yourselves. It was my understanding that you was not given coordinates to put these attractors in but was given areas that they could be placed. This was according to the district 5 office. If this was the case then why did you record their locations? This is a big if. You guys did he research to figure out what would be the best, water depth and etc. You have helped the lake tremendously. But why record the locations? It's not because of the districts netting because they told you what areas they could be dropped. These are fish attractors and they attract fish from all over the lake giving the opportunity for some cherry picking at these locations. If the locations were never marked that would have ended it right there. I don't have a GPS and don't need one to fish C.J. so I don't need any coordinates. I watch the same boats sit in the same spots all the time and wonder if they are cherry picking. The best info comes from the old guys at the ramp anyways. Intimidator, you said in your big rant that you never fish the attractors. Can you say that about the others with this information? Now you said you are feed up and you will just go fish the ones you hid. You don't trust people around the lake and marina to do things they are supposed to do and I'm the same way. With that being said am I supposed to trust everyone that was involved with putting the attractors in? No way, it's not my nature. All the stuff you have wrote about I will not accused you of whining so please return the favor to me. Just feels better to get stuff off your chest sometimes. I was one that brought up tourneys and how some people have better information than others. Not a complaint, just a fact and worth mentioning and you lit it up. In the end I hope you don't give out the locations for the fish attractors because at this point it would be more harm than good. I think the mistake was recording them.


WE BROUGHT NOTHING ON OURSELVES...in the beginning the "Powers that be" wanted the locations to give to fishermen...after finding out how terrible of an idea that was...After discussing things with Lowell, I took over as the lead for things, mainly because I am use to working deals and getting things MY WAY...I talked them into letting us drop cover without giving them GPS locations...Debra was pretty much the only one involved...she looked at all general areas we wanted to put stuff and would OK them, as long as we were not close to her nets, she felt comfortable with my decisions, sometimes we used these areas and sometimes made adjustments based on prior knowledge of what was working or what areas faced less pressure....the cover was meant for the lake and the fish...not as places where people can sit all day and limit out 24/7.
I'll honestly tell you that all of the previous locations that were GPS'd were all done in CHRISTMAS trees...MOST ARE ALMOST COMPLETELY GONE NOW, AND WE HAVE NEVER PUT ANYTHING BACK IN THOSE LOCATIONS! I was sickened by the hard work done by others and people just destroyed all of the work they put in...that was one of the most disgusting displays by people I have personally seen, since my mission to Haiti, or people stealing after Hurricane Hugo!
I bitch, because NOW we haven't learned our lessons and the "Powers that be" want the cover GPS'd again and maps made of all the locations, because people who did not do any work on the project feel like they should be able to benefit from the work that was done by others and be able to sit on the cover 24/7 and limit out....what the saying about INSANITY???

At least you have the sack to admit you complained about Tourneys...I LIKE THAT IN A PERSON!...like I said, I don't fish tourneys and ALMOST all of the other guys DO NOT EITHER, 3 guys that fish Catfish Tourneys, know where some cover is, and 2 never put in any catfish habitat! So feel assured that if they found the cover they did it, on their own free time, and by spending time on the lake learning it! 
I don't feel anyone should feel cheated by not knowing all the cover locations because EVERYONE has been invited to help with the Project...for whatever reason, the same guys donated their time and money over and over to help the lake...EVERYONE had the same opportunity, and choose not to participate...IMHO, those that choose not to help...HAVE NO COMPLAINT! 
The way that this Project benefits you and others that didn't participate, is that the lake will hold more fish, is a lot more stable, and fish are moving into areas they normally would/could not habitate!
If you knew the fishermen involved in the project like I do you wouldn't doubt any of their intentions when it came to doing this...people have seen the results and they realize it does the lake no good to fish on the cover...they are also better fishermen than that and most have no problems understanding what is going on with the lake and where the fish are!

MY other rants are because of the HORRID condition of my beloved lake...and I know the "Powers" read this thread....we have people emailing the State and other agencies to hopefully start working on the problems...THE STAUS QUO doesn't work anymore...we let other people infringe on our rights to have a nice place to go and relax.
I ALSO FISH AT SUNRISE AND SUNSET and I fully UNDERSTAND what I have 10 minutes from my home!

The other rant about fishing the cover was for the 5-6 pm's I get a week asking why I should be the only one who knows where the cover is and why I can't give them the locations for whatever reason! I dump my PM box weekly, most are great questions, but you still have the 10% and these people just don't get it....AGAIN, SINCE I TOOK OVER HEADING THE PROJECTS, I LET IT BE KNOWN TO ALL THE AGENCIES AND PEOPLE INVOLVED....THE COVER IS FOR THE LAKE AND FISH...AND NOT THE FISHERMEN! This is the last year that I will be involved because they want to do away with our agreement!
If you grow the lake, expand it's fish holding capabilities, and stabilize the lake, the fishing for EVERYONE will improve.

I wanted this thread to be an area where CJ fishermen could share info but it has also morphed into other areas that may focus attention for the betterment of the lake...I know I have a Bullseye on my back but to me CJ is worth it!

GOOD FISHING
Brent


----------



## Intimidator

Doc, Daniel, Matt, Cajun Willie (or anyone that has it), Joe, Don, Paul,.....I have my new phone but your contact info did not reload from The Cloud! 
Please call, text, or pm it...
Please!


----------



## golive

PM sent Brent


----------



## Fishman43078

I don't know when you started this project, but all I can say is thanks. CJ is simply a bowl filled with water. With the cover you have dropped over the years, I have noticed a difference and fishing has improved. I don't fish CJ enough but it is not rocket science to find the cover or some of it. IT IS CALLED FISHING. Anyway, that is my two cents. Good fishing boys. I am hoping to head to the river one last time before shovelhead spawn is full on. Hope to pluck a few shad for my trip. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher

You guys are awesome! To bad things are going south on this project! I dont and probaly wont ever fish there but think its great the work you guys did. And on eveeyone wanting to know were the cover is? I dont get it? But,guess lotsa people want something for nothing...

Lol hope to get tge chance to toss some joshys at those cj gators and crappies some day..

Good work intimidator and crew! To bad you guys cant continu on.

Hope this thread continues i check it regularly


----------



## BlueBoat98

Well, not quite, but close. A few trollers passing me every once in a while but I was all alone on the hump. I didn't feel too great and the weather sucked more than predicted. Pretty high wind and a bit of rain. I very nearly turned around and went home... Glad I didn't because the Walleyes were on fire. I got around 18 between 14 and 19" from 7:00 to 10:00. All but one on the same jig! Some of them really slammed it and took off but most just picked it up and sat there until I felt them. I may have easily missed another 18 fish. Funny thing is that I caught only one little Bluegill, 4 Crappies (all over 10"), and a 5 lb carp that wore me out on that light tackle. Everything else was an Eyeball! It's been a long time since I've had such a day. Here are the 1/2 dozen who came home for a few dinners.

Water temp was at 76.5 - see you out there tomorrow.

MC


----------



## Intimidator

Saugeyefisher said:


> You guys are awesome! To bad things are going south on this project! I dont and probaly wont ever fish there but think its great the work you guys did. And on eveeyone wanting to know were the cover is? I dont get it? But,guess lotsa people want something for nothing...
> 
> Lol hope to get tge chance to toss some joshys at those cj gators and crappies some day..
> 
> Good work intimidator and crew! To bad you guys cant continu on.
> 
> Hope this thread continues i check it regularly


If you come out to CJ, you better bring good swimbaits!
Our "Pure Bred" Gators, like good swimmers, unlike those "mutts" you fish for, that have bad taste in plastics!


----------



## Intimidator

blueboat98 said:


> well, not quite, but close. A few trollers passing me every once in a while but i was all alone on the hump. I didn't feel too great and the weather sucked more than predicted. Pretty high wind and a bit of rain. I very nearly turned around and went home... Glad i didn't because the walleyes were on fire. I got around 18 between 14 and 19" from 7:00 to 10:00. All but one on the same jig! Some of them really slammed it and took off but most just picked it up and sat there until i felt them. I may have easily missed another 18 fish. Funny thing is that i caught only one little bluegill, 4 crappies (all over 10"), and a 5 lb carp that wore me out on that light tackle. Everything else was an eyeball! It's been a long time since i've had such a day. Here are the 1/2 dozen who came home for a few dinners.
> 
> Water temp was at 76.5 - see you out there tomorrow.
> 
> Mc


Congrats buddy!....you and Guppy had A FANTASTIC day! 
Very Nice!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Intimidator said:


> Congrats buddy!....you and Guppy had A FANTASTIC day!
> Very Nice!



Yeah, he went by me early on and I never saw him again. Figured that he hit them somewhere else on the lake.

MC


----------



## Lostleader

Blue Boat nice job. I am planning on heading out that way early tomorrow morning in the kayak and see what happens. Its been a long while since I've had a boat out on CJ and I live less than 15 minutes for there, but with the river blown out it sounds like a good plan.


----------



## downtime8763

cjpolecat said:


> What a coincidence, mine is # BR-549, we might be relatives....NNNNOOOOO!
> Whoops, mine is 5/3 bank.


Same number,Soooooo WE just thought the two of you were TWINS!


----------



## Intimidator

Guppy called again and said the "Navy and Coast Guard" were out in Full Force today, they were bustin' jet skiers and No Wake violators all over the lake!
Great Job "Navy and Coast Guard"! Now we need The Special Forces to clean up "The Finest" on the banks!

Hey Mike...Guppy was VERY shallow!

I always thought Fritz was Lowell's Father...until I got to know Fritz! lol


----------



## Chemlab187

Intimidator said:


> If you come out to CJ, you better bring good swimbaits!
> Our "Pure Bred" Gators, like good swimmers, unlike those "mutts" you fish for, that have bad taste in plastics!


I have looked all over for some Keitechs, checked Cabelas, Gander, Dicks, nobody is stocking them. Are they by order only?


----------



## Intimidator

Chemlab187 said:


> I have looked all over for some Keitechs, checked Cabelas, Gander, Dicks, nobody is stocking them. Are they by order only?


Yep...pm sent!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

I boat fished CJ probably over 15 years ago with my dad and one of my friends at the time. I was probably 13-14 years old. We pretty much stayed in the no wake areas. I remember getting a few fish. It sounds like those of involved have put a lot of work into trying to make it a better place to fish. I am 100% on your side as far as not advertising where you place the structure in the lake. For me, half the fun of fishing is finding fish. I don't need someone to tell me where to go to catch them. Keep up the good work guys. If those involved need another boat to help set the stuff in the water please shoot me a PM on when you're ready to do it. If I'm available I'll be happy to help. I don't have a big boat...16 footer but I can take seats out and can safely carry another 500lbs on the water. I'd be happy to chip in!


----------



## Tin Guppy

First for Brent thursdays trip we got 85-90 crappies everything under 11" went back, 8-10 11.25-13" went in the box. Today I got up late because my wife turned down my alarm, did not get to the lake till 7:30 and as Blueboat said the wind was blowing pretty good. So I decided to drift one of my favorite spots ( where I told you Phil ) I also got 18 gators 4 15.25-17.75". I was fishing 5-6' of water with a 1/16 jig and a 1/2 a nitecrawler or a leech. I had at least 3 more on and lost them at the boat, also got 2 gills and a 4# carp. Missed a bunch of hits as they would hit and swim towards the boat.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Oh by the way the hot color thursday was the electric chicken.


----------



## Intimidator

Hoover 4 Me said:


> I boat fished CJ probably over 15 years ago with my dad and one of my friends at the time. I was probably 13-14 years old. We pretty much stayed in the no wake areas. I remember getting a few fish. It sounds like those of involved have put a lot of work into trying to make it a better place to fish. I am 100% on your side as far as not advertising where you place the structure in the lake. For me, half the fun of fishing is finding fish. I don't need someone to tell me where to go to catch them. Keep up the good work guys. If those involved need another boat to help set the stuff in the water please shoot me a PM on when you're ready to do it. If I'm available I'll be happy to help. I don't have a big boat...16 footer but I can take seats out and can safely carry another 500lbs on the water. I'd be happy to chip in!


July 26th...Saturday...6am....we can use all the help possible....everyone is welcome to join in on the fun!


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Oh by the way the hot color thursday was the electric chicken.


I suppose Jeff wants me to experiment with new colors for fall! He has really taken to the gummy colors and Chartreuse Nanofil....I guess wild colors won't scare fish away if they're concentrating on the Keitech!
I know he has used the Chartreuse line without a leader, he just won't admit that it makes no difference! lol


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Intimidator said:


> I suppose Jeff wants me to experiment with new colors for fall! He has really taken to the gummy colors and Chartreuse Nanofil....I guess wild colors won't scare fish away if they're concentrating on the Keitech!
> I know he has used the Chartreuse line without a leader, he just won't admit that it makes no difference! lol


I have taken to the chartreuse line, but I will *never* admit to fishing it without a leader! IMO it does make a difference, but I wish it didn't because tying leaders is a real pain. I am a big fan of the electric chicken. That is killer on CJ crappie and I would think on the walleye too, although, I haven't got any yet on the chicken pattern.

Very impressive catch and congratulations go out to Tin Guppy and Blue Boat. Rusty, I'll call you later so you can fill me in on the details.


----------



## Intimidator

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I have taken to the chartreuse line, but I will *never* admit to fishing it without a leader! IMO it does make a difference, but I wish it didn't because tying leaders is a real pain. I am a big fan of the electric chicken. That is killer on CJ crappie and I would think on the walleye too, although, I haven't got any yet on the chicken pattern.
> 
> Very impressive catch and congratulations go out to Tin Guppy and Blue Boat. Rusty, I'll call you later so you can fill me in on the details.


In CJ 's water, that Chartreuse Nanofil, is just guiding them Crappie and Gators right to the Electric Chicken Keitechs!


----------



## Fishman43078

Cabelas in Columbus has the easy shad but that is it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flannel_Carp

I should be able to do Thursday after 5.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell....don't count on me for sure...but I will try to make it and help.
I work next week and things are a mess, due to the people covering me, are not doing a very good job...which is VERY GOOD for me!
If I can come, I will bring my big battery gun, to tighten the clamps...have an extra battery also!


----------



## walleyejigger

spent a few hours at the lake today ended up with 18 walleye 11 keepers a bunch of gills a few crappie 2 of brents favrit kittys and 2 perch . great day of fishing and talking with blueboat


----------



## Intimidator

walleyejigger said:


> spent a few hours at the lake today ended up with 18 walleye 11 keepers a bunch of gills a few crappie 2 of brents favrit kittys and 2 perch . great day of fishing and talking with blueboat


Nice Corbin...Congrats! 
Any size?
What's the water temp today?

I'm just soaking at the pool with the boys!


----------



## BlueBoat98

walleyejigger said:


> spent a few hours at the lake today ended up with 18 walleye 11 keepers a bunch of gills a few crappie 2 of brents favrit kittys and 2 perch . great day of fishing and talking with blueboat



And I got "punished" for yesterday's success. I was 30 feet away from Corbin and could barely buy a bite while he pounded them. I got one keeper and had two or three come unbuttoned. He did "only" have 7 when I left at 11:00. Water temp was around 77.6

Back on Friday, I think. See you out there.

MC


----------



## h2owolf

Intimidator said:


> July 26th...Saturday...6am....we can use all the help possible....everyone is welcome to join in on the fun!


Brent,

Been waiting to reply on assisting you guys, but I"ve waited to verify vacation plans with our daughter & grandchildren. I will be unavailable, We will be traveling to Maine to see kids, but I will be there in spirit!!!

Tom


----------



## Intimidator

h2owolf said:


> Brent,
> 
> Been waiting to reply on assisting you guys, but I"ve waited to verify vacation plans with our daughter & grandchildren. I will be unavailable, We will be traveling to Maine to see kids, but I will be there in spirit!!!
> 
> Tom


Have fun with the family...wish you could have made it, so you could meet ALL of the CJ FAMILY!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Golive, was curious if you have been working on a side tire mount/ bumper rig like a tugboat so we can load directly over the Marina wall. It would make loading much SO easier and faster assuming we do not damage your boat doing it...


Lowell
IMHO, I don't think that is a good idea...loading over the wall would require people to hand down the blocks or buckets and this would put extra strain ON OUR OLD MUSCLES....he has the same dock and even though it is a little further to walk, it is alot less wear and tear on us "Older Gentlemen"! 
We were able to do the trees like this because they weighed ALOT less...the buckets of concrete and bricks have some heft to them!
Remember YOUR Motto...SAFETY FIRST!lol


----------



## downtime8763

Fished CJ this morning from 6:15am till 10:30am or at least tried as trolling motor battery went down (didn't get a full charge after Indian lake with family) then the throttle linkage came off under cowling !  water 79-81deg, hits on humps as well as other 6-15ft drop offs !


----------



## ML1187

Lowell H Turner said:


> Perhaps you`re right...too bad we don`t have a few `young guns`...



There will be plenty of us young guys there to help Mr Turner! I am looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TXflatsfishin

lowell what day and time are you guys going to assemble after all.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Don't get off until 5; yall gonna be around there for a while?


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> ML1187, wasn`t counting you out. The idea of loading the buckets directly over the Marina wall will only work if we have a number of stout strong `young guns' , the "C" trees and "BB"s are bulky but not really heavy. HOWEVER there are at last count 112 buckets of cement rubble that probably weigh 60- 80 pds a piece, plus possibly 200 cement blocks and at least 20 buckets of bricks. THAT sir would be too much of a work out for several `young guns'. That said if you can round up about 6 young stout muscular types...we can get the buckets to the wall and hand them over to them.


Lowell,My calender is full in the evening this week but empty the next week especially in the am so far. I have July 28 on my calender and in my phone,my trailer and truck can be used as in the past.


----------



## Intimidator

downtime8763 said:


> Lowell,My calender is full in the evening this week but empty the next week especially in the am so far. I have July 28 on my calender and in my phone,my trailer and truck can be used as in the past.


Well, first of all you need to cancel the 28th and put the 26th on your Calendar!

The drop is on Saturday July 26th, 6 am....we will need your trailer along with Guppy's...one will have to haul cover and the other buckets!

Lowell
I'm shot also for Thursday...I have 8 guys coming up from our Mexican plant to train starting tomorrow...they will be covering my job on my vacations and trying to improve their quality in the plant!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Got on the lake around 8:30 this morning pretty windy, went back to the 6' of water again and drifted. I decided to make Brent proud and used 1 pole with a jig and 1 with a Keitch, I ended up with 6 gators on a jig and nitecrawler and 7 gators on the Keitchs 2 on male perch, 2 on gummies and 3 on chartreuse all 2.8 fats all were short but 1 17" one. water temp. was 74.9 when I got on the lake today, also got 2 cats,1crappie and 1 perch.


----------



## ML1187

Lowell H Turner said:


> Fritz and myself will be in the maint lane shortly. If you can, come on out and give us a hand even for an hour, ok ?



Wish I could be there to meet y'all and help but I'm stuck in Columbus for work. Appreciate all your hard work! Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Lowell H Turner said:


> ML1187, wasn`t counting you out. The idea of loading the buckets directly over the Marina wall will only work if we have a number of stout strong `young guns' , the "C" trees and "BB"s are bulky but not really heavy. HOWEVER there are at last count 112 buckets of cement rubble that probably weigh 60- 80 pds a piece, plus possibly 200 cement blocks and at least 20 buckets of bricks. THAT sir would be too much of a work out for several `young guns'. That said if you can round up about 6 young stout muscular types...we can get the buckets to the wall and hand them over to them.


I'll be there to do the heavy lifting so you guys don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Intimidator

After 3 weeks, I finally got out this morning about 5am.....For those that have never been out to CJ early in the Morning, it is the most peaceful place on earth....except for the sound of 100 TRILLION BLOOD SUCKING VAMPIRES....THANK HEAVENS I put on the Sawyer Fisherman's Blend insect repellent....the bad thing is almost every breath you are sucking in the winged bloodsuckers. IT WAS ALSO EERIE DARK!
The bite was on as soon as I hit the Cliffs...caught my first Gator about 3 casts in...Electric Chicken colored Keitechs were the ticket...all I know is I ended up with 8 Gators that all went past the 16 inch mark on my pole, the largest was probably around 20....all went back to Mother CJ.
Once it became light enough to see the Walleye bite stopped and the Crappie bite started, ALL WERE LEGAL, with the largest at 11+...the pic is the last Crappie of the 10 I caught, they all went home to Mother CJ also, all on Electric Chicken....the bite completely died by 7:30 and I left for home...May try later tonight!
Two boats were out about 5:30, at 6am 6 boats were on the doubles, then they separated...The Guppy hump was getting pounded when I left.

Since I complain a lot...I think I should also give credit when due.
A couple younger Bass Fishermen in a nice Bass Boat came over by me...instead of the typical, they went WAY OUT and around me, they never came close and gave me huge amounts of room, then they worked the bank away.
Whoever you were, I appreciate the peace and quiet and the complete lack of stress that you allowed me to go home with...AND I THANK YOU!

GOOD FISHING TO ALL!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Welcome aboard husky musky ! Your help is welcomed sir !


Where's his post??? Husky has been with us before!
Glad he's helping!


----------



## cyberfox2200

caught this pig channel cat yesterday at Rocky Fork. my wife and I went down. she layed in her bathing suit on the deck all day and snapped pictures for me. I caught many 5 to 10 pounders but this pig was the best all day. no scale to weigh him but im quessing 13 to 15 pounds


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> caught this pig channel cat yesterday at Rocky Fork. my wife and I went down. she layed in her bathing suit on the deck all day and snapped pictures for me. I caught many 5 to 10 pounders but this pig was the best all day. no scale to weigh him but im quessing 13 to 15 pounds


{Yoda Voice}....Ready you are "Young Skywalker"....Lessons well learned from your Master!
Congrats buddy!


----------



## Intimidator

Had another Good day of "Night" Fishing....caught 6 more legal and 5 dink Gators on the flats....was out from 3:00 am until 6:30 when they must move to shade, back out deeper, or to the trenches....Crappie bite didn't materialize either so I headed to The Donut shop and a nap! 
Kept one 20 incher for a fresh supper...same electric chicken Keitech...it must look different to them in darkness??

Mike,
You guys still finding them in the day?...this overcast Should be great for you guys with boats!


----------



## bowdog45

nice channel!

You mind sharing what you were catching the cats on?


----------



## Chemlab187

On the lake Sunday at 6:00am, weather report must have scared off a lot boaters as there weren't that many until after noon.

Crappie bite was non existent, Dad caught a 15" eye off the roadbed using a worm harness and returned it to the lake.

Back trolled into the wind to go back over the spot, jigged for an hour with no further bites. Wind was picking up to ~15mph so we drifted from there to the campground beach with no luck. Motored over to the handicap buoy that sits in 2ft of water with 25ft of water nearby and didn't get a bite. After a quick pit stop at the marina we fished the shoreline back around to the ramp and called it a day. 

The creeks and rivers are really high right now, there must be a lot of cooler water coming in from the creek. Is anyone making the run up north to try and find eyes that may be feeding on what the creek is bringing in?


----------



## BlueBoat98

Yeah, Brent, things definitely slowed down this weekend. I only got 6 or 7 keeper Walleyes in three trips. Water temp was clear up to 82.5 on Saturday. They will bite if you can find them but active fish are far between. I think they are likely doing most of their feeding at night. I talked to a couple of the most active trollers yesterday and they weren't doing any better.

There is some good news in this story. Crappies are still active. I got a 13 and lots of other keepers and I'm not even trying. I know of a 14 caught yesterday trolling. As I've said before, you could fill a bucket with bluegills. They are generally smaller than I've seen in the past and perhaps could use some thinning. We are also catching small perch out on the humps and the few fish I have kept over the last couple of weeks are often barfing up perch in the livewell. Hopefully that means they are coming back as a forage base. There are also a lot more short Walleyes being caught. Back in the "old days" we would often catch 5 or more shorties for every keeper. It's not there yet but getting better.

Back to work until Friday. I'll be back out then. See you out there.

MC


----------



## BigDave

A big thanks goes out to BlueBoat Mike for his hospitality Saturday. My buddy and I came to the lake for the first time in 5+ years and he was willing to help us get on a few fish.

Dave


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Particularly glad to hear about the yellow perch, Blue Boat ! You may have to `Come over to the DARK Side and join Sir Intimidator...if you only KNEW the POWER of the DARK Side of the Force !" (man, I gotta quit watching reruns of the `Clone Wars` late night !)


I'm not on the Dark side, I just Battle in the darkness...heck, I haven't caught a Kitty this year!
I'm telling ya, 3 days in a row of fishing early and I'm about wore out!
Glad Dale is back and I can just relax at the pool and Kings Island!


----------



## cyberfox2200

bowdog45 said:


> nice channel!
> 
> You mind sharing what you were catching the cats on?


Cut shad. Only thing i fish with


----------



## Intimidator

Nice Report Mike...

Went out again last night from 2:30am until 7!
Definitely a good night bite going on, ended up with 8 more keepers ( 16-21 inches)and 5 dinks....moved around a lot more, since I remembered my BIG Light. Different species this time, caught 2 nice Smallies, and 13 Crappie (all over 10).
Same bait since it has been working and it's too hard to change in the dark.
All went back except a 20 that will be Supper tonight again since Dale is back home.
Well, my fishing is over for another week, so GOOD LUCK to everyone else!
Good Fishing!


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Well, then Intimidator start fish only during DAY LIGHT hours like the rest of us and QUIT catching so MANY `eyes ! What are you trying to do ? Start a trend ? And hope you have reeling wrist- that`ll teach you !


Peace and quiet from THE FINEST...no one around, no sounds except the whirling, droning, buzz, of Bazillions of blood sucking vampires of the DARK SIDE...the 50lb '***** of the DARK SIDE fear no one, and leave you alone, SO FAR! 
Muskrats (Jokesters of THE LIGHT) like to scare the pee outta me, and make me squeal like a girl.
Saw a couple skunks (little stinkies of the DARK SIDE) and quickly gave them room and moved! 
A couple Bambi's OF THE LIGHT, got a drink and walked down the road, huge eyes glowing.
Then there's the Fish Feeding Frenzy and constant topwater action that scares you to death....AND NO HEAT!
I'll leave my little piece of heaven at the cliffs and flats for you to enjoy for a week!
MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU!


----------



## Castaway87

Was out on CJ this morning around 5:45 targeting crappie. Probably caught 65-70 and had a limit of 30 fish by 10:30. FYI - I only keep 10" fish or better and most keepers today today were around 11". All limit fish were released back to CJ. On a side note, a couple of weeks ago my father-in-law and I were crappie fishing with 12' crappie rods and he hooked a monster flathead that was close to 30 pounds (37"+/-). We actually had to chase the fish for about 20 minutes so his line would not run out....kind of like a small version of "Wicked Tuna". The fish hit on a small 1/16 ounce jig with minnow and 10 lb test.......it was fun. I just wanted you cat people to know that the flatheads are in there and obviously doing ok as this one looked like it was eating the 11" crappies we were catching. Oh yeah, almost forgot that it would not fit in our crappie net so I stuck my hand in it's mouth and "noodled" the fish in the boat. It clamped down as soon as my hand hit it's mouth! Had to land it after such a battle......and yes, she was returned back to CJ!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Castaway87

BTW - water temps were 81-82 main lake this morning.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Castaway87 said:


> Was out on CJ this morning around 5:45 targeting crappie. Probably caught 65-70 and had a limit of 30 fish by 10:30. FYI - I only keep 10" fish or better and most keepers today today were around 11". All limit fish were released back to CJ. On a side note, a couple of weeks ago my father-in-law and I were crappie fishing with 12' crappie rods and he hooked a monster flathead that was close to 30 pounds (37"+/-). We actually had to chase the fish for about 20 minutes so his line would not run out....kind of like a small version of "Wicked Tuna". The fish hit on a small 1/16 ounce jig with minnow and 10 lb test.......it was fun. I just wanted you cat people to know that the flatheads are in there and obviously doing ok as this one looked like it was eating the 11" crappies we were catching. Oh yeah, almost forgot that it would not fit in our crappie net so I stuck my hand in it's mouth and "noodled" the fish in the boat. It clamped down as soon as my hand hit it's mouth! Had to land it after such a battle......and yes, she was returned back to CJ!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


FANTASTIC REPORT! 
Now you have the attention of the DARK SIDE....the Kitty lovers will be out in force tomorrow! 
Glad someone else is enjoying the Crappie population....I can remember when 11 inch Crappie were few and far between....I'd like to get them big enough to make the flattie choke and spit them out...I figure a good population of 17-18 inch Crappie should do the job!
Some of the BIG Crappie I have caught, hit like a Bass...that is a GREAT feeling!
Good Fishing!


----------



## Intimidator

Got up this morning and decided to get some more of my cover built...this is Jeff (Socdad's) Hedge Apple/Osage Orange.
I have enough to do 3 more...these will outlive all of us!
Notice the screws in the ends of all the wood so they don't work their way out of the concrete....I packed these for medium sized Crappie, so they can become SLABS!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## huskie muskie

Hey guys, I PM'd Lowell earlier and he said there might be a gathering to work on cover Thursday at 4? I was just checking to see if that is still on and where I should report?  

On a different topic, I don't know if anyone has commented on this but I noticed people are driving around the humps until they spot cover, then they throw a buoy into the water and fish the spot. I'm curious if those spots are cover they dumped or are people kind of bogarting other's honeyholes? I will say that it is much more productive than what I have done the last two times out and that is not to sit on one particular spot but to move around and tryout different locations, this is mostly due to the fact that I don't have a buoy on the boat ha ha


----------



## Intimidator

huskie muskie said:


> Hey guys, I PM'd Lowell earlier and he said there might be a gathering to work on cover Thursday at 4? I was just checking to see if that is still on and where I should report?
> 
> On a different topic, I don't know if anyone has commented on this but I noticed people are driving around the humps until they spot cover, then they throw a buoy into the water and fish the spot. I'm curious if those spots are cover they dumped or are people kind of bogarting other's honeyholes? I will say that it is much more productive than what I have done the last two times out and that is not to sit on one particular spot but to move around and tryout different locations, this is mostly due to the fact that I don't have a buoy on the boat ha ha


Let me be the first to say that we have not put any cover in the humps....we promised the trollers we would try to keep their respective routes clear...there are some original stumps out there but not many are left....we try to put cover where nothing was to improve "dead" areas and make them productive for the lake....we just never had as much cover as CJ really needs...we've done the best we can, and the results that everyone is seeing speaks volumes. 

Alot of people find fish and set out markers for orientation and to be able to stay on a spot...you are correct though...most fish send out a fright and flight signal when being caught and others especially older wiser fish move.
Changing spots allows you to try for Larger fish....Frank runs cranks to locate fish...then throws swimmers, etc, to catch as many big ones as possible until they spook...then moves.

YOU SHOULD ALWAYS MOVE IF YOU ARE CATCHING SHORT FISH, but many times fishermen are stubborn and over think things....we are going to "will" them to bite!


----------



## BlueBoat98

Let me assure you that you do not want to drop a buoy into cover. It might be the last time you see that weight. There is a bit of it on the humps but none of that was sanctioned and it's more of a nuisance than a help. The buoys are generally dropped on the shallowest spot around or to mark the dropoffs. It's not to "claim" a spot but to serve as a reference point to cast toward or around. Depth changes can happen pretty quickly out there and it can be hard to get oriented without one. All that water looks the same on the surface. When it's not crowded some guys will put out two buoys and move or drift between them. 

When I'm set up out there I never mind someone else coming within a reasonable distance. Just be respectful and stay out of the other guy's casting lines, which is usually into the wind. These days it is NEVER as crowded on the humps as it was 10 years ago when we joked about "having them surrounded" and sometimes caught each other's jigs. Several of us have blown the bank on "i-Pilot" trolling motors which, along with the GPS in the finders, eliminate some of the need for the buoys. I don't use them nearly as much as before I had that.

Back on Friday - weather looks great.

MC


----------



## yakfish

Concerning Thursday night... How long do you guys think you will be out there working? I won't be off work by 4pm but I may be able to help later on possibly around 6 or 7 if anyone is still there?


----------



## yakfish

Lowell H Turner said:


> yakfish, rest assured we will be there until very close to dark this time. Come on out ! The more the merrier !


I'll do my best to be there!


----------



## huskie muskie

Do I need to bring any tools? I'll be there at 4!


----------



## huskie muskie

It was my pleasure helping out with the cover tonight. I'm excited about the direction that CJ is heading and to seeing the result of splashing this stuff! I'm able to run up there during the day if need be, just let me know.


----------



## Tin Guppy

My Dad and I went to the lake this morning and all we ended up getting was 2 gills 1 cat and 1 wb. Saw Blueboat,Walleyejigger,Troy Dave and my neighbor Terry but don't know if they did any good. I talked to a young guy in a red tracker and he said he has been doing good till yesterday, but he said that the last time I seen him he said I was bad luck.


----------



## Troy Dave

Caught a fair number of crappie, a few small cats, some bluegill and 2 small eyes


----------



## zuk1972

We went yesterday morning to breAkers early and only got about 12 small crappie and a cat when it got hot we headed for shade at marina and got 1 . Fishing has been off last few times we have went is it just a tough year for bank fishing ?


----------



## BlueBoat98

Things were pretty slow this morning. Water temp was down to 76 or so. I was in water from 4 feet to 15 feet with no Walleyes to be found. Crappie continue to be everywhere. I have no idea how many good Crappie might be caught by someone who knows what to do and is actually trying for them. I'm using jigs and nightcrawlers and everyone knows "you can't catch Crappie on worms..." I did see a 29" Walleye on Friday caught trolling.

Most interesting thing of the day was when a MINK went scampering across the boat ramp and into the water. Don't know why he was out there but several of us saw him. Took a minute to get it into context and figure out what it was.

I'm working at least most of the week so won't be back until Friday. See you out there.

MC


----------



## Troy Dave

Saturday was better for me. Where was everyone? The lake was almost empty. Took us 8 hours but my buddy and I kept 6 from 15" to 22" and threw back 6 with lots of large crappie in between. Had to leave by 10:00 yesterday but managed 2 small keepers and one short. Most fish both days were in 13 to 15 fow. Not having much luck with spoons this year, only 6 or 8. But they have produced most of the larger eyes for me.


----------



## Castaway87

BlueBoat98 said:


> Things were pretty slow this morning. Water temp was down to 76 or so. I was in water from 4 feet to 15 feet with no Walleyes to be found. Crappie continue to be everywhere. I have no idea how many good Crappie might be caught by someone who knows what to do and is actually trying for them. I'm using jigs and nightcrawlers and everyone knows "you can't catch Crappie on worms..." I did see a 29" Walleye on Friday caught trolling.
> 
> Most interesting thing of the day was when a MINK went scampering across the boat ramp and into the water. Don't know why he was out there but several of us saw him. Took a minute to get it into context and figure out what it was.
> 
> I'm working at least most of the week so won't be back until Friday. See you out there.
> 
> MC



Blueboat,

Interesting, I saw the mink last week early in the morning running from the field northeast across the road towards the information center. At first I thought it was a fox and knew better upon further inspection as my cousin years ago trapped mink. I have not seen one since until last week. Good to know that I was not mistaken. He must have made his home at CJ.

Bill


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TXflatsfishin

there is one that hangs around the rocks by the boat ramp, got a his out of him once


----------



## Tin Guppy

I have seen 1 at the dam and over by the marina 5 out of 6 times I fished there this spring in the early morning.


----------



## golive

How many would we need Lowell?

Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


----------



## BlueBoat98

I'll be out early tomorrow and, hopefully, for three days in a row. The weather looks great so it's a "no lose" proposition. Reports, good or bad, to follow.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Troy Dave

How much or what is the difference between a fast and extra fast tip on say a 7 ft medium spinning rod? Is the extra fast tip softer, more limber or stiffer. I figured someone in the C.J. crowd knows and I got no response posting this in tackle talk. Thanks


----------



## bgrapala

an extra fast action tip should be stiffer than a fast action tip


----------



## Doctor

Here ya go Lowell

Bottom image is down view of the road bed, it drops off sharp on one side and tapers on the other side


----------



## Doctor

Heres a shot of the deep side of the roadbed, looks to be a culvert to the left of the drop off


----------



## Doctor

I came around on the other side of it for this shot


----------



## Doctor

On the morning of the drop I can put markers out so that the pontoons can maneuver between the markers to drop the stuff that way it will be marked and no questions as to where it needs to go, after we are done I'll take a look and shoot pictures of the dropzone so we have an idea of what it looks like when we are finished.

If you want to take a boat ride with me I can show you the spot and let you see it on the screen in real time maybe one day next week if you have the time or anybody else that wants to go.......Doc


----------



## walleyejigger

Troy Dave said:


> How much or what is the difference between a fast and extra fast tip on say a 7 ft medium spinning rod? Is the extra fast tip softer, more limber or stiffer. I figured someone in the C.J. crowd knows and I got no response posting this in tackle talk. Thanks


The action of a rod is determined by where a rod flexes along the blank. Faster action rods flex mostly near the tip. Moderate action rods flex more near the middle of the blank. Slower action rods flex down into the butt section.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I have been out the past two mornings but not much to report. Got one of those 6 lb cats yesterday that is a ton of fun on a 6lb test leader. I had two keeper Walleyes and a short one yesterday. I took home 8 Crappies in the 11 - 12 range. Today I had a guest in the back seat who was throwing these Keitech things of various colors all over the lake. You can guess who that was. No Walleyes on those but quite a few Crappies and Kitties. It really is hard to grasp how a 6" Crappie thinks he's going to eat a 4" swimbait but they keep trying. The bite was very slow and I only had three with one keeper on the jig/worm. Lots of Crappies and Gills and little Kitties on those. Water temp was back up to 79 today up from 76.5 yesterday. I can only assume that 50 degree nights this week will plunge it again.

There's a Walleye tourney tomorrow that blasts off at 7:00 so stay away from the ramp then. I guess they're only expecting around 10 boats or so. I'll be out if those "scattered or isolated" T-storms are scattered enough.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## easytobeme03

Does anyone know how the walleye tournament went ?


----------



## walleyejigger

well mother cj didn't give up very many eyes 12 boats winning weight was almost 13 pounds with a 7 pounder in that bag . there was 20 fish weighed in and they all went back in the lake I finished #6 will be back at it next sundat for another tournament there


----------



## easytobeme03

good luck in the tournament


----------



## cyberfox2200

Lets not forget the cover drop this sat. Main boat ramp 6am all the manpower we can get will be appreciated even if u come later. Brent wanted this posted. Also we could use another pontoon please


----------



## chuck71

I'll be there bright and early, although I'll need to leave around 7:00. 

I was busy last night after dinner whipping up a small forest to plant. Today I plan on finishing these trees. I have 5-6 sections of poly tubing that will go crossways through the main "trunk". 




After I buy more quickcrete today, I plan on making 5-6 more of these shrubs.



FOR ALL OF THOSE OUT THERE THAT WANT TO BUILT SOMETHING VERY EASY THAT WILL OUTLAST ALL OF US, PLEASE CONTACT ME!!!! I have all of this PVC left over. I don't want to have to store it in the back of the yard again. For $20-$30 you can make your own forest in the course of an evening. There is enough here to make 30-40 more of these.


----------



## Tin Guppy

BuchIfan09 and I got on the lake yesterday morning at 7:30 and fished till 6:30 the fishing was sloooow. We got 2 short gators,4 crappie,2WB and a couple of gills. Water temp. was 72 but there were very few pleasure boaters all day. Please don't forget Saterday morning for the cover drop start off time is 6:00am at the main boat ramp, if you can not make it till 7 or 8 we need all the help we can get. Downtime and I will bring trailers to shuttle from the lane, but some more boats would help.


----------



## Curtis937

From Brent:
Since I can't get on OGF, would all of you please keep posting and rounding up the troops for next Saturday....we want to start by 6am but will take any help, even at 7am...meet at the Main Boat ramp and we'll split up from there...we need as many boats as possible and another pontoon other than Matts.
Rusty and Paul will have trailers, one will be for cover and one for the "reef"....if we can get enough people we can do both projects at once and get done quicker with both. Any questions, just text or call me!
THANKS
Brent


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

Castaway87 said:


> Was out on CJ this morning around 5:45 targeting crappie. Probably caught 65-70 and had a limit of 30 fish by 10:30. FYI - I only keep 10" fish or better and most keepers today today were around 11". All limit fish were released back to CJ. On a side note, a couple of weeks ago my father-in-law and I were crappie fishing with 12' crappie rods and he hooked a monster flathead that was close to 30 pounds (37"+/-). We actually had to chase the fish for about 20 minutes so his line would not run out....kind of like a small version of "Wicked Tuna". The fish hit on a small 1/16 ounce jig with minnow and 10 lb test.......it was fun. I just wanted you cat people to know that the flatheads are in there and obviously doing ok as this one looked like it was eating the 11" crappies we were catching. Oh yeah, almost forgot that it would not fit in our crappie net so I stuck my hand in it's mouth and "noodled" the fish in the boat. It clamped down as soon as my hand hit it's mouth! Had to land it after such a battle......and yes, she was returned back to CJ!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



This is awesome... Glad to hear of a fish over 20lb being caught.. Im sure those catfish condos will be put to good use... Just curious north part of the lake or main... Im guessing west bank


----------



## chuck71

For anyone that may have free time on their hands, here is a great opportunity to add to our cause! For $10 in concrete, you can make 6 of these (without the 1/2" pipe, add another $12 and you can build 6 exactly like these.) I literally built 6 of these shrubs in less than 2 hours last night. I can provide you the buckets and PVC for FREE. If you already have quickcrete laying around that's even better! Just shoot me a PM and we can set-up a time to get you the supplies! I am tapped on my budget for this project for this year, and tapped out time wise as well or I would just keep building them.


----------



## Doctor

Daniel and I hit the water about 4:30 on Monday he had got us bait so we just started fishing water temps main lake 85 North end 89 this is what the sonar showed us. mainly dinks as they were pounding the rods and ripping the baits up but we had a blast boating 13 fish 3# being the largest.










Also found some new structure on the lake










Some of the stuff we dropped last year is looking very good with lots of growth and fish on them.


----------



## Doctor

Hey Lowell took this shot yesterday of the dropzone nice place to drop some cover in that trench if we can drop the rubble and bricks on the flats...Doc


----------



## TXflatsfishin

im in,0600 on sat correct


----------



## chuck71

I'll be there as you know, but I need to be off the water by 7:00. I should be able to drop by myself, but will need to know specifics on what you and I had discussed via PM Lowell. I'll split up what I've got, some going where you suggested and the rest going elsewhere.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

I'll be there at six. No boat or trailer, but I have a Chevy 1500.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Sorry, but I'll be somewhere in West Virginia by then heading for South Carolina. Hope to sit on the beach drinking beer and fishing for a week. I'll think about you guys a little bit. Put my stuff in a good spot!

MC


----------



## golive

I'll be there. Depends on the weather how early. Last year I fished the night before and slept on the boat. Might be too cold for that this year.

Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


----------



## downtime8763

As I had PM'D Lowell earlier things have not changed I will be out of state for a few days and possibly next some month as well. Sorry I can't make the drop this year,luck to all and remember to keep you life jackets on from start to finish as the SPLASH is for fish attractor material only!


----------



## Fishman43078

I will be there. Can use my truck. I can use my boat if necessary. I have a fish and ski with a swim platform. Probably not the best, but let me know. I plan on being down around 5:30.


----------



## ML1187

Lowell H Turner said:


> Hopefully the bus load of "young guns' is still showing up...


6am. I'll be there. Can't say too long as I have Teenage Mutant Ninja b-day party planned for my 7 year old!


----------



## Doctor

Went out this morning and built these up they can be hauled over as one of the last loads they go to the North end, don't know who dropped the fence but its all PVC and figure the Catfish will be all over this stuff, just making two of them to see how well they will work will drop them in about 7 foot of water on the North end.........Doc


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Lowell H Turner said:


> Hopefully the bus load of "young guns' is still showing up...



I'll be there. Hopefully I can wake up on time.


----------



## huskie muskie

I will be there in the morning but I'm wondering what will be the best use of my resources. I have a 17' tracker that I'm more than willing to use to drop cover and I have a 4x8 trailer that I could shuttle cover back and forth for the toons. If someone could let me know which trailer to bring I would appreciate it. Sorry for the late question, I was out of town until this evening. 

Huskie Muskie


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

The drop went great. Had about a dozen or so members with 2 boats, an aircraft carrier, 2 trailers, 4 trucks. 5 hours later we were all whipped and in the marina restaurant hydrating and eating. After that Me, Brent, Brian, and Gup went out to fish. Brent and I caught small crappie and right when we were getting ready to leave I had a nice tug on the line and brought back my KEITECH tailless. Something with teeth was hungry there, didn't manage to bring him in. What we did see was 2 baby snakes that attempted to strike us when we tried picking them up. Couldn't tell what they were but according to the angle shaped head, they were poisonous. Watch out out there! 

Nice to see everyone out there helping out and making Mother CJ an even better fishing hole for us for years to come. Can't wait to see what this will produce.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Was great meeting a lot of you at the drop. Nice to see such a wealth of information and fishermen who care about the bigger picture than how many fish they can pull out of the lake on any given day.


----------



## Fishman43078

Thanks to all the guys who put in time to build cover and that was there today. Estimated about 30 boat loads of rubble for the artificial reef/ crawdad condo #2. In Doc's boat, we hauled 24 buckets each trip before the blocks. Arms are already aching. Attached are a couple picks from the drop.

We will see the rewards from additional habitat for years to come.
























Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## huskie muskie

My back is KILLING me but it was a pleasure helping out with the drop today. I'm always so impressed by the commitment that these guys show for CJ and making her a much better fishery. I only wish I had more time to help with the effort. For you guys that weren't sure who I am, my name is Brian and I'm the guy with the Highlander and the 4x8 trailer today. I love the reference to Rusty's trailer as an aircraft carrier! I'm excited to finally be able to participate in a cover dump and see how the cover produces. Thank you so much for allowing me to help out and gain some insider knowledge even though I haven't been there throughout most of the process. What a massive undertaking it was to gather all of the material, plan for its use and then execute the plan without injury (my back would argue otherwise  or accident. Thank you Brent, Lowell, Doc, Rusty, Blue Boat, CJ polecat, and many other people who I haven't met or have left out because I'm horrible with names. I hope to see you guys on the water soon! I'm always looking for fishing buddies to take on my boat so any of you guys that want to go out, drop me a message on here and I would be happy to take you out and see what Mother CJ is willing to give us that day. Good fishing to all, may the Fall bite come soon!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

I think the aircraft carrier was reference to Docs boat, that beast is a thing of beauty! Thanks for bringing your trailer Huskie, and everyone else who showed up. It was a great experience!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Here is the snake we were wondering if anyone could identify :


----------



## huskie muskie

Kinda looks like my mother-in-law!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

http://www.paherps.com/herps/snakes/copperhead/

Could that be it?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

http://www.wildlife.state.nh.us/Wildlife/Nongame/snakes/profile_milk_snake.htm


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Your second link shows the belly of the milk snake as black and white checkered, which is what the one in the photo looks to have. I'd say that's it!


----------



## Doctor

Well haven't been able to get on the site till today never have understood why someone would want to hack a fishing site makes no since at all.

First off thanks for the help you guys that were hauling the payloads for us were awesome, thanks to Daniel and Chad for dropping all the stuff off my boat, I have bunches of pictures to upload but it's going to be some time before I can get them up taking the Grandkids to Indian Lake this week and weekend for the tournament so won't have time till afterword's.

I know a lot of folks don't like what we have done but really feel in the years to come we will see the benefits of all our hard work, good job everyone.

I'm going to setup a CJ Brown drop on my website so not to flood the forum with a bunch of pictures, last count I have over 40 pictures of the drop sites alone so I'll try to get them up in a week or so I'll post a link.

Again thanks everyone for the help and it was great seeing everyone again.......Doc 

PS if anybody needs any buckets send me a Pm and I can get them for you


----------



## Lowell H Turner

To the many persons who have helped over these 8 yrs, in so many different ways to assist in dropping the cover personally can only offer my own sincere thanks and hopefully the chance to catch more fish. Whether you helped once for 1 hr, hauled 1 load of trees, or was involved for yrs, WE as a group have changed the lake; the results will be felt for many more yrs...again THANK YOU !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Great work everone,glad all went well...


----------



## ML1187

I sure enjoyed meeting everyone and helping out! Sorry I had to leave before all the work was done but the ninja turtles party went well lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## easytobeme03

my two cents on the snake,,, that in my belief and knowledge of cj and the area , would be a banded water snake. Their markings are similar to a copper head and can even flatten their head and body to resemble them. I have come across SEVERAL of these around cj...they can be quite aggressive as well


----------



## Doctor

Testing the site for images this is a drop from Saturday


----------



## Doctor

Maybe a couple of feet tall I'm going to see about getting some better images next week...........Doc


----------



## Lostleader

Sounds like the drop was successful. Sorry I couldn't get out to help. We are in the process of leaving the state, so unfortunately I wont ever learn to fish cj. It's was good to meet some of you at the meeting in April, and again sorry I couldn't be there to help.


----------



## Doctor

Looks like it is right on the edge of the break Daniel was out there today and the Shad are all over it as he caught them in his cast net, he also said he marked a lot of fish in that area we dropped some cover on the outside perimeters of the rockpile, I think this will be a gold nugget for fishing as it's near a fish traveling lane,and if the bait are working it the fish will too, "just build it and they will come" Lol........Doc


----------



## Doctor

Heres a link to the cover drop I didn't want to blow up the OGF site with linked pictures so I hosted them on my website, I'll be fishing Indian Lake for three days with my Grankids so I'll explain the pics at a later time if you have questions feel free to PM me as I'll be home in the evenings and can explain the pictures.........Doc 

http://www.hookedoncatfish.com/CJ%20Drop.html


----------



## Salmonid

Good deal Doc, me and Ryan will be fishing Indian all tomorrow aft until late, then again all day Saturday into the night, Ill check in with ya, Good luck!! I got a bunch of shad at Acton today which was a huge surprise!! first time I actually found some there
PS sounds like a great job on the drop!!
Salmonid


----------



## Doctor

Salmonid,
I'll be there at noon Thursday all day Friday and Saturday taking 4 Grandkids with me should be fun, got bait at Clark and CJ Daniel also helped me out, fishing only during daylight hours too many nuts on that lake at night when a storm comes up look out, good luck to you and Ryan I'm sure we will cross paths some time this weekend, I'll let you know how I do Thursday as I'll pull off the lake about 5pm...........Doc


----------



## BlueBoat98

Congrats to everyone on the drop. Sorry I couldn't be there this time around. I've been beach fishing here in South Carolina. I am the king of catching 12 - 30 inch Black Tip Sharks. I did catch a 4 foot long Bonnet Head Shark about an hour or two after I started fishing. Caused quite a sensation and spoiled me for the whole week.

That snake is an Eastern Milksnake. Completely harmless to people but much Hell for rats, mice, and other vermin. I had one for a pet in college. Copperheads ALWAYS have an hourglass pattern on their backs and a triangular head. Northern Water Snakes have a similar pattern as the milk or rat snake but generally pretty dark. They are indeed mean little guys but not really dangerous. The top pic is the Milk Snake, the bottom a Copperhead.

See you next week.

MC


----------



## bmffishing247

BlueBoat your catching toothy fish every where you go. I bet the fight is awesome when your fishing from the beach. Congrats on the catches.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BlueBoat98

bmffishing247 said:


> BlueBoat your catching toothy fish every where you go. I bet the fight is awesome when your fishing from the beach. Congrats on the catches.
> 
> Actually, those little sharks are the "nuisance" fish down here. The bigger ones, around 2 feet, are fun but the little ones don't amount to much on heavy tackle with a 2 oz sinker to keep it down in the surf. The skill is in hooking them without losing the bait. You need the heavier rod because you never know what you might hook in the ocean. One of the first fish I caught was this 4 foot Bonnet Head shark. I should have gotten a better picture but stuff happened pretty fast.
> 
> MC


----------



## downtime8763

Lowell H Turner said:


> To the many persons who have helped over these 8 yrs, in so many different ways to assist in dropping the cover personally can only offer my own sincere thanks and hopefully the chance to catch more fish. Whether you helped once for 1 hr, hauled 1 load of trees, or was involved for yrs, WE as a group have changed the lake; the results will be felt for many more yrs...again THANK YOU !


Sorry I had to pull out a week before because of family but good to here it was again a success.Glad I could help a couple of years anyway and all who fish will benefit from what has been done over the years.I will be running a shuttle at Champagne co fair but hope to be back on CJ afterwords.


----------



## Intimidator

I'M BAAAACK!
Tune in on Monday...I have a doozy of a post coming...I wrote it after the drop during my sabbatical! It's on my work E-mail and I can't get it transferred over without taking a chance on losing it...this one is interesting!


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> I'M BAAAACK!
> Tune in on Monday...I have a doozy of a post coming...I wrote it after the drop during my sabbatical! It's on my work E-mail and I can't get it transferred over without taking a chance on losing it...this one is interesting!












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator




----------



## Intimidator

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078

This has to be one of the coolest things I have done. Looking forward to catching Cats off of the cover dropped up north with Doc. I have an underwater camera that I need to replace battery (aquavu). I will see if I can take some pics when I get out. Curious to see what is on the pile and the cover surrounding. Also would love to see some kitties laying in the cover up north. Got cats on the brain. Currently sitting at Oglebay for a wedding and wishing I was on my boat on the mighty Ohio River as my son calls it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

First of all, I personally want to THANK everyone involved with the last legal "Friend's of CJ" Cover drop. Each one has been a blast and great friends have been made, we survived with aches and pains and I think Tin Guppy's flat and Socdads prop and throttle cable were our only issues.
Mother Nature blessed us with 8 yrs of Great Weather and we will be rewarded for the hard work and dedication.
GOOD FISHING TO US ALL!

THANKS to Easytobeme (twice) and D, Average Joe (my Brains and Muscle), "Godfather to us all" Doc, Lynn for babysitting a wet and happy Luke (see, Doc is Vader), Cyberfox (little Luke), Socdad (the Osage and Bamboo Master) and his buddy (again), Huskie Muskie, ML1187 , AngelofDeath, Flannel Carp, Guppy, Brian, Fishman43078, Golive, Big Al, Chuck 71 and his family, Blueboat, TXflatsfishing, Downtime, Pat, UPS Rob, Jim, The "Night" Pack who shall remain nameless, Dale, The SS Golive, The USS AirCraft Carrier Lange, The SS Easy, the original Master of ceremonies Lowell, and most of all, our spiritual leader and comic relief Fritz Owen, aka CJPolecat...all typing errors and Bad spelling are in his honor...hopefully I didn't miss anyone because I have no intentions of doing that!

Damn Fine Job!


----------



## Fishman43078

I propose a celebratory oasis at any local watering hole. Coffee at cracker barrel is nice but I think a rightful toast is in order. Look forward to fishing with you all.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AngelofDeath

I absolutely love this, and am sad that I missed out on this... thanks for all the pics Brent...very much appreciated...just wish I could have been there to help out


----------



## Intimidator

AngelofDeath said:


> I absolutely love this, and am sad that I missed out on this... thanks for all the pics Brent...very much appreciated...just wish I could have been there to help out


Don't worry...since you're in the Military, I'm sure you've had Night Ops Training...you may be called on again!lol


----------



## AngelofDeath

More than welcome to help out when I can, this forum is more than enough to get me there


----------



## Intimidator

The day of the drop, I had the privilege of having to listen to 3 crybabies tell me "how bad the cover is for CJ", "how people are putting it in OUR areas", "now I can't catch Walleye anymore", and "I lose too much gear"....one stopped Lowell and I at about 4:30am...the second is a Cheetah owner, he walked past Tex and I, and asked if we were part of the drop and I said yep, he then yelled that we were all a bunch of A-holes that need to be stopped, and they need to put a stop to the drops because they ruined the lake....the third was a "lifetime troller", he stopped in the parking lot after seeing my car and made a point to tell me how bad we have made the lake!!!
The thing is...if anyone of these guys were given GPS locations, they would sit on the cover 24/7 and fish it until the fish were gone....they want to be CATCHERS and not fishermen! They are lazy and want fish to jump in their boats! Their IGNORANCE is amazing!

This is not meant to be disparaging to fishermen, THIS IS FOR THE COVER BLAMERS!
Everyone understands that most people are busy, have kids, sick family members, etc, and ARE TRYING to learn the lake AND JUST CAN"T GET OUT AS OFTEN AS THEY'D LIKE...CJ can be fickle, she does not like to give up her secrets without a cost....that's why we will help anyone who wants to learn about CJ, not everyone has had the benefit of fishing CJ their entire life, or have figured out some of her secrets, or have the time to spend finding the best areas in every season or pattern....we want people to catch fish and enjoy the lake....I STILL BELIEVE THAT IF YOU LEARN THE LAKE, YOU BECOME VESTED IN IT, AND WILL HELP TO TAKE CARE OF IT! I had the luxury of meeting The guys on the thread and spent a lot of time with each...we would just sit and pick each others brains...what I didn't know, someone else did! We put all the pieces of the puzzle together quicker than most, and we could then understand the patterns and continue to call one another to bounce ideas or theories! Ask on this thread, how many people we have helped try to learn the lake better and if their understanding has improved...
I really didn't understand the workings of the North end that well and how it played into the rest of the lake...so I picked Doc's brain...I also picked Don's brain to help putting all of the west end in perspective...once I saw how everything worked together, it all clicked...now I can pretty much figure out patterns and where the fish are...some locations are the same so you might have to hit a few spots,but more than not you can catch what you want on any given day!

For the New Guys, let me explain what is going on....CJ is a ODNR Walleye Brood lake, what that means is that the Walleye in CJ are a Pure strain, they have no disease or defects, and CJ has perfect conditions for them to grow and prosper, the State will use them for the State stocking program....some spawning occurs at CJ but not enough to sustain a population...Walleye can be harvested during the spawning period and the eggs and sperm are taken to the hatchery to make fry and fingerlings. Sometimes they use other lakes or rivers for fry production but a Brood lake keeps it's status and Walleye are stocked every year for the fishermen also!
Back in the OLD DAYS, CJ could get upwards of 3/4 of a million fingerlings...Walleye are stocked as fingerlings because this is as big as they can be grown cheaply...at fingerling size they start eating each other if not fed massive amounts of food, SO THEY GET VERY EXPENSIVE TO KEEP ANY LONGER....Gators are voracious cannibals, they love soft rayed/finned fish and fish that have their shape...they absolutely love a nice soft shad or perch and their own smaller relatives.
The ODNR HOPES (HOPES) that out of every stocking 3% of the fingerlings survive to legal size (15 inches at CJ).
During the time BEFORE cover was placed in "THE DEAD BOWL" (what CJ was being called in her later years), over 22,500 Walleye MAY have survived every year to legal size, and to be caught by fishermen...THESE WERE THE GLORY DAYS of CJ Gator fishing....trust me, you could be a HACK FISHERMAN and catch Walleye at CJ....this is where part of the problem is coming from!
CJ took a turn for the worse after the Marina and Main boat ramp were built...they lowered the water sooo much all the vegetation/grasses, lily pads/reeds/ etc., were killed, stumps and attractors fell down or rotted, and ALOT (ALOT) of fish were flushed down the creek...this also was the time in which the natural cover had decayed...then add that all the STATE budgets were being cut due to job losses, etc, and paying for SOCIAL PROGRAMS! Everyone knows that Bitching people come before anything else and common sense seems to be lost on them! Fishing and hunting will always be one of the first things cut to pay for waste. So fishing at CJ was on a steady decline, fewer Gators, smaller fish/stunted growth, no cover, etc.
During the initial State Budget cuts (before the drops started) CJ was only getting AROUND 50,000 fingerlings, which means MAYBE 1500 survived to legal size in that years class....duh, and these crybabies can't figure out why their catch rates have declined! 
The "Friends of CJ" and others, also had seen that the Perch Population had declined due to the loss of cover and breeding habitat...Perch lay strings of eggs over limbs, grass, etc, with flow and oxygen...so now you have less Gators, and less food, less cover, plus like on Doc's website we had some MAJOR shad kills, add on the same pressure of fishing...IT WAS THE PERFECT GATOR STORM!

WITH NO OTHER COVER IN THE LAKE, the Gators MAINLY stayed in the Mid Lake Humps...They were easy pickin's for most fishermen...and fishermen BECAME LAZY, SPOILED, AND SET IN THEIR WAYS!
The Friends of CJ decide to help Gators by providing breeding cover for perch, and breeding and regular cover for other species also. We learned as we went, we found out what worked and what didn't and spent a lot of time studying and learning about other projects like this...the experience of each fisherman and knowledge of each species led to the varied cover being made and where it was added...we made a couple mistakes but most of our decisions were right on, and we have PROOF that they worked and benefitted the lake...THAT WAS THE GOAL, BENEFIT THE LAKE, AND YOU BENEFIT ALL FISHERMEN!
In the last few years, brood lakes have been allotted 100 fingerlings per acre...that's 220,000 for CJ...AND MAYBE that's 6600, per class, reaching legal size...ONE GUY told me before the drops that he used to catch a 100 Walleye a day, every time he went out (which was ALOT) and now he'll be lucky to catch 100 this year...well I'm sorry, but in years before the drops, the Walleye were like shooting fish in a barrel...Now, you might have to actually fish!

Gators Mainly feed during the DARK...this is when they have the advantage over ALL their prey, because their eyes are set up for night vision...they HATE bright sunlight...so when the sun is out they head for deep water, or humps that provide underwater shade, shady trees, vegetation, cover, anything that gets them out of the light during the day. 
We have found that Gators at CJ have two distinct types of feeding behavior...Gators at night that are hunting will smash BIG lures/baits/etc, these are Gators that are actively after shad, perch, etc...these are the ones you typically can find in the shallows or areas known for perch, at night or cloudy days...then you have the Gators that are suspended or moving around during the day looking for shade as the sun moves...they will eat if a meal is easy...these are normally the light biters, that will take smaller baits, different slower techniques, etc...these fish can be finicky!

What has the cover done to CJ???
During the years before the cover drops, most of the natural cover was depleted, all of the natural vegetation was gone, and Gators pretty much only had the humps to hide in...there were a few other areas but most fishermen found the humps to be easy and productive to fish.
Now, since cover has been placed ALL-OVER the lake and VEGETATION is staring to regrow, THE GATOR HAVE NEW AREAS TO GET OUT OF THE SUN, HUNT, FEED, AND CHILL!
The BIGGEST FACTOR in the complaints, of the lack of production, from the regulars, is the fact that the WALLEY ADAPTED, AND THEY HAVE NOT!
BEFORE the cover drops the ODNR HOPED for 3% survival rate...WHAT IF THE ADDED COVER IS DOUBLING, TRIPLING, or more, the survival rate???...then we have gone from survival rates of HOPEFULLY 6600 Gators to 13,200 or 20,000 or more a year!
ALSO WITH THE ADDED COVER, the perch population has increased, and we haven't had a huge shad kill so the shad population IS HUGE, this has also allowed other fish food to increase....Due to all of this, WE HAVE BEEN GRANTED MORE YEARLY GATOR FINGERLINGS...TRY almost 100,000 to 200,000 more fingerlings the last couple years. Yes, for the past couple years we have been granted close to HALF a Million Gator babies!
So, because of the work put in by the FRIENDS, the population of Gators is EXPANDING!

Listen, I'm also so sorry that these guys are also losing a couple jigs, lures, etc...my heart goes out to them...I lose 15 cent jigs also, along with my Swimmers...Heck, I could buy 10 cent jigs to save money, but I like the 15 cent ones better! I switched to braid to help me recover my jigs and swimbaits just to save money...but braid costs more so I'm still out money!! 
I knew I had to adjust to the NEW LAKE, so I studied Walleye, Crappie, and Bass, I learned all their little tricks and what they liked at different times...I studied the lake, I spent time with all the knowledgeable guys in the group, I AM STILL LEARNING AND ADAPTING AT AGE 53, Hell, I've been blessed so I'll try to help anyone interested in learning! Ask any of the others who PM me, or ask questions while we fish.

I'm also sorry that some cover haters went out and paid 40 grand for a boat with all the bells and whistles, and spent thousands on lures tackle etc, thinking it will make them a better fisherman...and I AM jealous, because you do look good cruising around....even if you're not catching anything...some day I hope to be able to get a nice boat also....BUT THAT EXPENSIVE BOAT, ETC, will not catch you fish...YOUR BRAIN WILL...USE IT!
If you are too stubborn to adapt to the lake or fish, then you deserve what you are getting...maybe the lake will soon become so overly populated with Gators, they will stack up like the old days...but don't bet on it since the FRIENDS WILL STILL BE AROUND helping them hide! 
Another problem is you sit on one hump or little area for 8 hours...and if the Walleye don't want a jig, or a worm, you don't know what to do!
Times when they may be looking for a BIG Meal you offer the same old thing, the same old way, in the same old area! 
If you continue to troll and don't catch anything...it's not the covers fault, it may be that you need to be a fisherman and adjust. 
Trolling was developed to help people to catch fish that do not know a lake, it allows you to cover large areas to find fish....IMHO, once you find GATORS and CRAPPIE, you should be a fisherman, and use other techniques to actually fish for them....some species like Cats want that continual movement of the lure....but you can sit on Gators and Crappie during the day and jig or use another technique to catch them also.
IMHO if you aren't catching anything trolling, then do something different....Heck, I ENJOY fooling a fish by making a piece of plastic act like fish food, and then using different techniques to get a fish to eat it! How easily basic is that???

IMHO, if you learn the lake, learn about your specific species, see what they like, what they like to eat, their preferred habitat, their patterns, temps they like, etc....then no matter what, you will be able to understand and game-plan for what they are doing....NORMALLY WHEN YOU DO NOT CATCH FISH, YOU (YES, YOU) ARE DOING SOMETHING WRONG!

Also for those of you behind the times, inventions have been made....they now make things called WEEDLESS lures, jigs, hooks, trailers, etc, etc, etc.... Heck, you can also rig bait WEEDLESS....they also make a line called Fluorocarbon, which is stronger than mono and sinks, and also something called Braid which is even stronger, they even make hooks that straighten out under more pressure than a fish can apply...AMAZING huh!
Heck, I have been out with Kitty Kat guys that troll the same areas, or areas with MASSIVE amounts of cover, and they don't lose very many rigs!
I guess they are just better fishermen...Maybe you should call some of these guys to learn to troll cause they catch Walleye on their Cat rigs!
Don't blame cover that has benefitted the lake, because of your ineptitude or inability to adapt...IMAGINE THAT, A STUPID FISH CAN ADAPT AND ADJUST AND YOU CAN'T...THAT'S WHAT IS SHAMEFUL!

The cover has benefitted all of the species of fish in the lake...I have seen many Golden shiners, and other Natural baitfish that I haven't seen in a long time....the Crappie Population is huge and the overall Sizes are growing...HUGE bass are coming back in numbers, IT WOULD BE NICE TO GET PEOPLE TO PUT THESE BACK IN...people are catching small flatheads and 20lb channels, and hoping to get bigger fish in greater numbers, I have personally seen and caught 18 inch shovels that about ripped the pole out of my hand...perch are back, you just aren't going to see many BIG ones since those are Preferred Gator food...THE COVER HAS BENEFITTED CJ...I really don't care if your fishing has suffered, the cover wasn't meant for you...adapt, adjust, use your brain to out-think a dumb fish!

Crappie and Walleye are my main passion, then Bass...you can catch any of these during their spawns with almost any technique, and lure, even foil and plastic covered paper!
A TRUE fisherman, is one who has figured out how to continue to catch them throughout the year and in any weather or condition, etc...even now, I make judgment mistakes, but when I go home and think about it, I'm the one who should have done something different but didn't think about it until later! That's how you continually learn and adapt/adjust!
I went out with a friend, to learn how to adjust my fishing to a day-time slower bite, I failed miserably with trying to catch my main target...I went home and thought about it...instead of trying to swim my swimmer, I should have been jigging it, since it was a day time slower bite...next time out, with another buddy who fishes the same way as the first, I jigged the swimmers and it was perfect...Ask anyone, I experiment all the time...that's another way you learn...if a newer swimmer comes out that is better and MY PREFERRED brand does not adapt/adjust, then I'll switch...I'll soon be trying the Z-Man line of New swimmers...I love their plastic.
I already switched from Daiwa Samurai Braid to Seaguar Tourney Braid because their 20lb is half the size of any other...I switched from regular jig heads to sickles and double collars, due to better hookup, sharper points, and ability to straighten and re-bend many times, and they don't tear plastics up as bad.
My favorite rods and reels don't come close to 100 bucks (together) and yes I have a high $$ set-up and it catches the same fish my cheap budget gear catches...heck, I use spincasts still, cause they are just so easy to use...the main thing is that you have to learn how to make that lure fit your fishing, and transform it into something a fish wants to eat or kill.

Why swimbaits???
Lures are categorized into different ways they can make a fish react...some vibrate, some smell, some shine, are brightly colored, etc, etc, etc....fish have various senses that help them find food...a fisherman must affect those senses to get a fish to react.
I had all the various tackle boxes full of stuff for every species I fished for, Heck, I was making fishing expensive and confusing!
I sat down and decided to cut back....I basically asked myself what do fish mainly eat??...answer, other fish...so I set out to find a fake fish that other fish would eat!
Trust me, I tried every make and model of swimbaits from the US and overseas, and still continue to do so, when I think one is worthy... I trialed, tested, and did write ups for 4 different lure makers...so I know EXACTLY what I wanted and needed!
The one I chose had many of the fish reaction keys...color, smell, vibration, shape (water displacement), etc...and it can be used in MANY VARIOUS techniques!
You can swim them, twitch, make them die, act like a crawdad, worm, rig them in every manner possible, and for any condition...now my tackle box is a small plastic pack I carry....with a box in my basement with Extras...nothing else...I can use them from the bank, or from a boat, and all throughout the year...AND IF THEY EVER STOP WORKING, I WILL ADAPT AND ADJUST TO FIND SOMETHING ELSE.

Fishing is easy??
Water is wet, so are fish...they bite when it rains, when it's cloudy, when the water is rough, etc....also when the sun is out...if you aren't catching fish, YOU ARE THE CAUSE, you are not finding the keys...Keys like water temps which MOVE and SCATTER FISH OR DRAW THEM places, same with other keys...if you aren't catching fish, THEN MOVE...think about what YOU are missing! FISH ARE PREDICTABLE TO THEIR KEYS...WATER TEMP IS THE MOST BASIC, then food, oxygen content, shade or protective cover, etc, etc!
Fish also have cliques...most BIG fish eat small fish...normally if you are catching small fish...MOVE...small fish and Big fish don't normally associate...easy huh!
Yes BIG fish may move in...but are you gonna wait your whole day to find out...NORMALLY you have missed a key or they are in a same area just in a different location.
We have been in 10 locations on the lake with the same kind of cover and finally found the BIG fish we were looking for....sometimes when bank fishing you don't have the time or can't move as easily, so it can be tougher...IMHO, if you have become a consistently good bank fisherman, you will never have a problem in a boat, because you already have things figured out...as a bank fisherman, your educated guesses have to be right, or you and PEPE LE PEW are gonna be good friends!
If you are willing to learn, all you have to do is ask questions to anyone who is part of this thread...you won't get many honey holes but you will get knowledge to catch fish...REMEMBER the saying about "giving a man a fish"!!

So, the next time you hear someone complaining about cover and not willings to ask questions or learn...Don't be like me...just smile and wish them the best...because you know that the POOR COVER is not causing their problems or hurting the lake! THEY ARE THEIR OWN PROBLEM!

GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Flathead King 06

Well said... Round of applause!


----------



## Salmonid

Nicely put Brent! 
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flannel_Carp

10 out of 10, would read again.


----------



## easytobeme03

awesome post Brent, dead on


----------



## h2owolf

Intimidator said:


> The day of the drop, I had the privilege of having to listen to 3 crybabies tell me "how bad the cover is for CJ", "how people are putting it in OUR areas", "now I can't catch Walleye anymore", and "I lose too much gear"....one stopped Lowell and I at about 4:30am...the second is a Cheetah owner, he walked past Tex and I, and asked if we were part of the drop and I said yep, he then yelled that we were all a bunch of A-holes that need to be stopped, and they need to put a stop to the drops because they ruined the lake....the third was a "lifetime troller", he stopped in the parking lot after seeing my car and made a point to tell me how bad we have made the lake!!!
> The thing is...if anyone of these guys were given GPS locations, they would sit on the cover 24/7 and fish it until the fish were gone....they want to be CATCHERS and not fishermen! They are lazy and want fish to jump in their boats! Their IGNORANCE is amazing!
> 
> This is not meant to be disparaging to fishermen, THIS IS FOR THE COVER BLAMERS!
> Everyone understands that most people are busy, have kids, sick family members, etc, and ARE TRYING to learn the lake AND JUST CAN"T GET OUT AS OFTEN AS THEY'D LIKE...CJ can be fickle, she does not like to give up her secrets without a cost....that's why we will help anyone who wants to learn about CJ, not everyone has had the benefit of fishing CJ their entire life, or have figured out some of her secrets, or have the time to spend finding the best areas in every season or pattern....we want people to catch fish and enjoy the lake....I STILL BELIEVE THAT IF YOU LEARN THE LAKE, YOU BECOME VESTED IN IT, AND WILL HELP TO TAKE CARE OF IT! I had the luxury of meeting The guys on the thread and spent a lot of time with each...we would just sit and pick each others brains...what I didn't know, someone else did! We put all the pieces of the puzzle together quicker than most, and we could then understand the patterns and continue to call one another to bounce ideas or theories! Ask on this thread, how many people we have helped try to learn the lake better and if their understanding has improved...
> I really didn't understand the workings of the North end that well and how it played into the rest of the lake...so I picked Doc's brain...I also picked Don's brain to help putting all of the west end in perspective...once I saw how everything worked together, it all clicked...now I can pretty much figure out patterns and where the fish are...some locations are the same so you might have to hit a few spots,but more than not you can catch what you want on any given day!
> 
> For the New Guys, let me explain what is going on....CJ is a ODNR Walleye Brood lake, what that means is that the Walleye in CJ are a Pure strain, they have no disease or defects, and CJ has perfect conditions for them to grow and prosper, the State will use them for the State stocking program....some spawning occurs at CJ but not enough to sustain a population...Walleye can be harvested during the spawning period and the eggs and sperm are taken to the hatchery to make fry and fingerlings. Sometimes they use other lakes or rivers for fry production but a Brood lake keeps it's status and Walleye are stocked every year for the fishermen also!
> Back in the OLD DAYS, CJ could get upwards of 3/4 of a million fingerlings...Walleye are stocked as fingerlings because this is as big as they can be grown cheaply...at fingerling size they start eating each other if not fed massive amounts of food, SO THEY GET VERY EXPENSIVE TO KEEP ANY LONGER....Gators are voracious cannibals, they love soft rayed/finned fish and fish that have their shape...they absolutely love a nice soft shad or perch and their own smaller relatives.
> The ODNR HOPES (HOPES) that out of every stocking 3% of the fingerlings survive to legal size (15 inches at CJ).
> During the time BEFORE cover was placed in "THE DEAD BOWL" (what CJ was being called in her later years), over 22,500 Walleye MAY have survived every year to legal size, and to be caught by fishermen...THESE WERE THE GLORY DAYS of CJ Gator fishing....trust me, you could be a HACK FISHERMAN and catch Walleye at CJ....this is where part of the problem is coming from!
> CJ took a turn for the worse after the Marina and Main boat ramp were built...they lowered the water sooo much all the vegetation/grasses, lily pads/reeds/ etc., were killed, stumps and attractors fell down or rotted, and ALOT (ALOT) of fish were flushed down the creek...this also was the time in which the natural cover had decayed...then add that all the STATE budgets were being cut due to job losses, etc, and paying for SOCIAL PROGRAMS! Everyone knows that Bitching people come before anything else and common sense seems to be lost on them! Fishing and hunting will always be one of the first things cut to pay for waste. So fishing at CJ was on a steady decline, fewer Gators, smaller fish/stunted growth, no cover, etc.
> During the initial State Budget cuts (before the drops started) CJ was only getting AROUND 50,000 fingerlings, which means MAYBE 1500 survived to legal size in that years class....duh, and these crybabies can't figure out why their catch rates have declined!
> The "Friends of CJ" and others, also had seen that the Perch Population had declined due to the loss of cover and breeding habitat...Perch lay strings of eggs over limbs, grass, etc, with flow and oxygen...so now you have less Gators, and less food, less cover, plus like on Doc's website we had some MAJOR shad kills, add on the same pressure of fishing...IT WAS THE PERFECT GATOR STORM!
> 
> WITH NO OTHER COVER IN THE LAKE, the Gators MAINLY stayed in the Mid Lake Humps...They were easy pickin's for most fishermen...and fishermen BECAME LAZY, SPOILED, AND SET IN THEIR WAYS!
> The Friends of CJ decide to help Gators by providing breeding cover for perch, and breeding and regular cover for other species also. We learned as we went, we found out what worked and what didn't and spent a lot of time studying and learning about other projects like this...the experience of each fisherman and knowledge of each species led to the varied cover being made and where it was added...we made a couple mistakes but most of our decisions were right on, and we have PROOF that they worked and benefitted the lake...THAT WAS THE GOAL, BENEFIT THE LAKE, AND YOU BENEFIT ALL FISHERMEN!
> In the last few years, brood lakes have been allotted 100 fingerlings per acre...that's 220,000 for CJ...AND MAYBE that's 6600, per class, reaching legal size...ONE GUY told me before the drops that he used to catch a 100 Walleye a day, every time he went out (which was ALOT) and now he'll be lucky to catch 100 this year...well I'm sorry, but in years before the drops, the Walleye were like shooting fish in a barrel...Now, you might have to actually fish!
> 
> Gators Mainly feed during the DARK...this is when they have the advantage over ALL their prey, because their eyes are set up for night vision...they HATE bright sunlight...so when the sun is out they head for deep water, or humps that provide underwater shade, shady trees, vegetation, cover, anything that gets them out of the light during the day.
> We have found that Gators at CJ have two distinct types of feeding behavior...Gators at night that are hunting will smash BIG lures/baits/etc, these are Gators that are actively after shad, perch, etc...these are the ones you typically can find in the shallows or areas known for perch, at night or cloudy days...then you have the Gators that are suspended or moving around during the day looking for shade as the sun moves...they will eat if a meal is easy...these are normally the light biters, that will take smaller baits, different slower techniques, etc...these fish can be finicky!
> 
> What has the cover done to CJ???
> During the years before the cover drops, most of the natural cover was depleted, all of the natural vegetation was gone, and Gators pretty much only had the humps to hide in...there were a few other areas but most fishermen found the humps to be easy and productive to fish.
> Now, since cover has been placed ALL-OVER the lake and VEGETATION is staring to regrow, THE GATOR HAVE NEW AREAS TO GET OUT OF THE SUN, HUNT, FEED, AND CHILL!
> The BIGGEST FACTOR in the complaints, of the lack of production, from the regulars, is the fact that the WALLEY ADAPTED, AND THEY HAVE NOT!
> BEFORE the cover drops the ODNR HOPED for 3% survival rate...WHAT IF THE ADDED COVER IS DOUBLING, TRIPLING, or more, the survival rate???...then we have gone from survival rates of HOPEFULLY 6600 Gators to 13,200 or 20,000 or more a year!
> ALSO WITH THE ADDED COVER, the perch population has increased, and we haven't had a huge shad kill so the shad population IS HUGE, this has also allowed other fish food to increase....Due to all of this, WE HAVE BEEN GRANTED MORE YEARLY GATOR FINGERLINGS...TRY almost 100,000 to 200,000 more fingerlings the last couple years. Yes, for the past couple years we have been granted close to HALF a Million Gator babies!
> So, because of the work put in by the FRIENDS, the population of Gators is EXPANDING!
> 
> Listen, I'm also so sorry that these guys are also losing a couple jigs, lures, etc...my heart goes out to them...I lose 15 cent jigs also, along with my Swimmers...Heck, I could buy 10 cent jigs to save money, but I like the 15 cent ones better! I switched to braid to help me recover my jigs and swimbaits just to save money...but braid costs more so I'm still out money!!
> I knew I had to adjust to the NEW LAKE, so I studied Walleye, Crappie, and Bass, I learned all their little tricks and what they liked at different times...I studied the lake, I spent time with all the knowledgeable guys in the group, I AM STILL LEARNING AND ADAPTING AT AGE 53, Hell, I've been blessed so I'll try to help anyone interested in learning! Ask any of the others who PM me, or ask questions while we fish.
> 
> I'm also sorry that some cover haters went out and paid 40 grand for a boat with all the bells and whistles, and spent thousands on lures tackle etc, thinking it will make them a better fisherman...and I AM jealous, because you do look good cruising around....even if you're not catching anything...some day I hope to be able to get a nice boat also....BUT THAT EXPENSIVE BOAT, ETC, will not catch you fish...YOUR BRAIN WILL...USE IT!
> If you are too stubborn to adapt to the lake or fish, then you deserve what you are getting...maybe the lake will soon become so overly populated with Gators, they will stack up like the old days...but don't bet on it since the FRIENDS WILL STILL BE AROUND helping them hide!
> Another problem is you sit on one hump or little area for 8 hours...and if the Walleye don't want a jig, or a worm, you don't know what to do!
> Times when they may be looking for a BIG Meal you offer the same old thing, the same old way, in the same old area!
> If you continue to troll and don't catch anything...it's not the covers fault, it may be that you need to be a fisherman and adjust.
> Trolling was developed to help people to catch fish that do not know a lake, it allows you to cover large areas to find fish....IMHO, once you find GATORS and CRAPPIE, you should be a fisherman, and use other techniques to actually fish for them....some species like Cats want that continual movement of the lure....but you can sit on Gators and Crappie during the day and jig or use another technique to catch them also.
> IMHO if you aren't catching anything trolling, then do something different....Heck, I ENJOY fooling a fish by making a piece of plastic act like fish food, and then using different techniques to get a fish to eat it! How easily basic is that???
> 
> IMHO, if you learn the lake, learn about your specific species, see what they like, what they like to eat, their preferred habitat, their patterns, temps they like, etc....then no matter what, you will be able to understand and game-plan for what they are doing....NORMALLY WHEN YOU DO NOT CATCH FISH, YOU (YES, YOU) ARE DOING SOMETHING WRONG!
> 
> Also for those of you behind the times, inventions have been made....they now make things called WEEDLESS lures, jigs, hooks, trailers, etc, etc, etc.... Heck, you can also rig bait WEEDLESS....they also make a line called Fluorocarbon, which is stronger than mono and sinks, and also something called Braid which is even stronger, they even make hooks that straighten out under more pressure than a fish can apply...AMAZING huh!
> Heck, I have been out with Kitty Kat guys that troll the same areas, or areas with MASSIVE amounts of cover, and they don't lose very many rigs!
> I guess they are just better fishermen...Maybe you should call some of these guys to learn to troll cause they catch Walleye on their Cat rigs!
> Don't blame cover that has benefitted the lake, because of your ineptitude or inability to adapt...IMAGINE THAT, A STUPID FISH CAN ADAPT AND ADJUST AND YOU CAN'T...THAT'S WHAT IS SHAMEFUL!
> 
> The cover has benefitted all of the species of fish in the lake...I have seen many Golden shiners, and other Natural baitfish that I haven't seen in a long time....the Crappie Population is huge and the overall Sizes are growing...HUGE bass are coming back in numbers, IT WOULD BE NICE TO GET PEOPLE TO PUT THESE BACK IN...people are catching small flatheads and 20lb channels, and hoping to get bigger fish in greater numbers, I have personally seen and caught 18 inch shovels that about ripped the pole out of my hand...perch are back, you just aren't going to see many BIG ones since those are Preferred Gator food...THE COVER HAS BENEFITTED CJ...I really don't care if your fishing has suffered, the cover wasn't meant for you...adapt, adjust, use your brain to out-think a dumb fish!
> 
> Crappie and Walleye are my main passion, then Bass...you can catch any of these during their spawns with almost any technique, and lure, even foil and plastic covered paper!
> A TRUE fisherman, is one who has figured out how to continue to catch them throughout the year and in any weather or condition, etc...even now, I make judgment mistakes, but when I go home and think about it, I'm the one who should have done something different but didn't think about it until later! That's how you continually learn and adapt/adjust!
> I went out with a friend, to learn how to adjust my fishing to a day-time slower bite, I failed miserably with trying to catch my main target...I went home and thought about it...instead of trying to swim my swimmer, I should have been jigging it, since it was a day time slower bite...next time out, with another buddy who fishes the same way as the first, I jigged the swimmers and it was perfect...Ask anyone, I experiment all the time...that's another way you learn...if a newer swimmer comes out that is better and MY PREFERRED brand does not adapt/adjust, then I'll switch...I'll soon be trying the Z-Man line of New swimmers...I love their plastic.
> I already switched from Daiwa Samurai Braid to Seaguar Tourney Braid because their 20lb is half the size of any other...I switched from regular jig heads to sickles and double collars, due to better hookup, sharper points, and ability to straighten and re-bend many times, and they don't tear plastics up as bad.
> My favorite rods and reels don't come close to 100 bucks (together) and yes I have a high $$ set-up and it catches the same fish my cheap budget gear catches...heck, I use spincasts still, cause they are just so easy to use...the main thing is that you have to learn how to make that lure fit your fishing, and transform it into something a fish wants to eat or kill.
> 
> Why swimbaits???
> Lures are categorized into different ways they can make a fish react...some vibrate, some smell, some shine, are brightly colored, etc, etc, etc....fish have various senses that help them find food...a fisherman must affect those senses to get a fish to react.
> I had all the various tackle boxes full of stuff for every species I fished for, Heck, I was making fishing expensive and confusing!
> I sat down and decided to cut back....I basically asked myself what do fish mainly eat??...answer, other fish...so I set out to find a fake fish that other fish would eat!
> Trust me, I tried every make and model of swimbaits from the US and overseas, and still continue to do so, when I think one is worthy... I trialed, tested, and did write ups for 4 different lure makers...so I know EXACTLY what I wanted and needed!
> The one I chose had many of the fish reaction keys...color, smell, vibration, shape (water displacement), etc...and it can be used in MANY VARIOUS techniques!
> You can swim them, twitch, make them die, act like a crawdad, worm, rig them in every manner possible, and for any condition...now my tackle box is a small plastic pack I carry....with a box in my basement with Extras...nothing else...I can use them from the bank, or from a boat, and all throughout the year...AND IF THEY EVER STOP WORKING, I WILL ADAPT AND ADJUST TO FIND SOMETHING ELSE.
> 
> Fishing is easy??
> Water is wet, so are fish...they bite when it rains, when it's cloudy, when the water is rough, etc....also when the sun is out...if you aren't catching fish, YOU ARE THE CAUSE, you are not finding the keys...Keys like water temps which MOVE and SCATTER FISH OR DRAW THEM places, same with other keys...if you aren't catching fish, THEN MOVE...think about what YOU are missing! FISH ARE PREDICTABLE TO THEIR KEYS...WATER TEMP IS THE MOST BASIC, then food, oxygen content, shade or protective cover, etc, etc!
> Fish also have cliques...most BIG fish eat small fish...normally if you are catching small fish...MOVE...small fish and Big fish don't normally associate...easy huh!
> Yes BIG fish may move in...but are you gonna wait your whole day to find out...NORMALLY you have missed a key or they are in a same area just in a different location.
> We have been in 10 locations on the lake with the same kind of cover and finally found the BIG fish we were looking for....sometimes when bank fishing you don't have the time or can't move as easily, so it can be tougher...IMHO, if you have become a consistently good bank fisherman, you will never have a problem in a boat, because you already have things figured out...as a bank fisherman, your educated guesses have to be right, or you and PEPE LE PEW are gonna be good friends!
> If you are willing to learn, all you have to do is ask questions to anyone who is part of this thread...you won't get many honey holes but you will get knowledge to catch fish...REMEMBER the saying about "giving a man a fish"!!
> 
> So, the next time you hear someone complaining about cover and not willings to ask questions or learn...Don't be like me...just smile and wish them the best...because you know that the POOR COVER is not causing their problems or hurting the lake! THEY ARE THEIR OWN PROBLEM!
> 
> GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


Awesome dissertation Brent, hopefully the FINEST can read & understand!
I'am back from Maine, sorry I missed drop. Hows the bite at CJ?, I hear poor at other places , PM me on anything other than general info. 

Tom


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I've fished CJ twice now I think and didn't do too good either time. Heres a couple shots from the fish finder I thought were interesting..

The more I think about it, this looks like a monster walleye sitting at the base of that point. Was thinking catfish at first, that that shape... Anyone know where that is? Is that too much info? I can edit the image if you think that's giving away too much. It may be!









Creature from the Black Lagoon? Could this be something you guys have sunk?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Brent, after reading this, many breaks in between ( I HATE reading) you are what other fishermen should strive to be. I enjoy fishing with you, learning from you, skunkin it up out there with you, etc! If I had a boat, we would be on it whenever you wanted. When I first started fishing out there, I was young and fished for bluegill. Then carp and catfish bc those didn't take much though, put worms, corn, liver, shrimp, meat, etc on a hook and toss it out and wait for a bite. Then I got into the white bass then everything else. A while ago people did call this a dead lake bc they didn't want to put the time and effort into it. Plus if you caught 1 fish, people were on top of you pay laking you like crazy. There hasn't been many days in the past couple years I have came home without catching a fish out there, even from the bank. 

My biggest complaint, people need to know the law. Taking more than day bag limit, smaller than legal fish, etc. I wish there could be a ranger at the exit or at the marina checking peoples live wells or baskets and writing tickets. That'll cut down on some of the dumbasses. Hell, I wish I could enforce all of that and enforce policy. But we can't and that sucks. 

See you all out there.


----------



## Just Fishin'

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Hell, I wish I could enforce all of that and enforce policy. But we can't and that sucks.
> 
> See you all out there.


I think there are several on here that would volunteer for that job if they could lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cyberfox2200

Had a good time on my first trip to the ohio river today with Doc. Got on the water and learned some ohio river riggin and fishin techniques. The bite was almost non exsistant but managed a 23 pd blue cat that doc let me take the reigns on


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Had a good time on my first trip to the ohio river today with Doc. Got on the water and learned some ohio river riggin and fishin techniques. The bite was almost non exsistant but managed a 23 pd blue cat that doc let me take the reigns on


Congrats buddy...how was the pull??...
Now imagine beasts like that in CJ...just wait when they start really using Doc's cover and growing in population and size....I may have to upgrade my arsenal just in case! A DAGGONE 18 inch shovel almost ripped the pole outta my hands..I"m not ready for those "Dark Side" monsters going after my Swimmers!Lol


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Went to Dicks sporting goods today and picked up a 7'2" wright McGill insight pro advantage rod for $25 and a pinnacle matrix 7.0:1 left reel for $35. Also got some new in painted jig heads and going to try out some new gander mountain shad swim baits.


----------



## Doctor

What an awesome post Brent, learned a lot just reading the thing, I would have numb fingers after typing that all up, good job....Doc


----------



## cyberfox2200

Intimidator said:


> Congrats buddy...how was the pull??...
> Now imagine beasts like that in CJ...just wait when they start really using Doc's cover and growing in population and size....I may have to upgrade my arsenal just in case! A DAGGONE 18 inch shovel almost ripped the pole outta my hands..I"m not ready for those "Dark Side" monsters going after my Swimmers!Lol


Man it wasnt to bad. But we used winches on telephone poles. Honestly it was awesome. And the huge peices of skipjack we used. Only a pig could eat em


----------



## Curtis937

Went out to cj today for a bit.....caught a few cats one tiny channel around 3oz and the largest was around 4 lbs nice day tho water is a round 81 and we were fishing in 16-18' with cut shad










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I've fished CJ twice now I think and didn't do too good either time. Heres a couple shots from the fish finder I thought were interesting..
> 
> The more I think about it, this looks like a monster walleye sitting at the base of that point. Was thinking catfish at first, that that shape... Anyone know where that is? Is that too much info? I can edit the image if you think that's giving away too much. It may be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creature from the Black Lagoon? Could this be something you guys have sunk?


I know that area well...that is what you're looking for...that is one of the best pics to ever explain what they do...they will sit there and wait...then when darkness comes...SO DOES DEATH!
I'm not as experience as some of the others with the New electronics, but it looks like cover!


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Went to Dicks sporting goods today and picked up a 7'2" wright McGill insight pro advantage rod for $25 and a pinnacle matrix 7.0:1 left reel for $35. Also got some new in painted jig heads and going to try out some new gander mountain shad swim baits.


That's what I did...experiment, and find what works for you...then kick butt and take names!
I'll fish with you anytime...I'm free this weekend!


----------



## Troy Dave

Had 2 real good days this past weekend. Probably the best of the year so far. On Sat my partner and I caught 16 eyes with 8 between 16 and 25 inches. We also each lost one fish which were both over 25. Most came on a spoon or a blade bait. Only got 2 on a jig and worm and one throwing a single blade spinner and bouncing it off the bottom. On Sun. I went out by myself till about noon and caught 10 with 6 between 18 and 27 inches. Only 2 on the spoon, 3 on a jig and worm and the rest on the single blade spinner. All of the fish over 20" including the lost ones hit the spoon. Visited about 6 different areas but all in 10 to 13 fow.


----------



## Intimidator

cjpolecat said:


> I also would like to thank every one for the help, but instead of having a "get togather", I thought a nice Banquit would be nicer, however the Management Team at White Castle are not very enthoused about the idea. Stay tuned for any announcements. Again Phonics spelling is used, Keep your worms warm, and GOD speed.
> CJP.


Dude...you're my idol!
Been laughing my butt off all morning, Thanks for starting my day off right!


----------



## Intimidator

Troy Dave said:


> Had 2 real good days this past weekend. Probably the best of the year so far. On Sat my partner and I caught 16 eyes with 8 between 16 and 25 inches. We also each lost one fish which were both over 25. Most came on a spoon or a blade bait. Only got 2 on a jig and worm and one throwing a single blade spinner and bouncing it off the bottom. On Sun. I went out by myself till about noon and caught 10 with 6 between 18 and 27 inches. Only 2 on the spoon, 3 on a jig and worm and the rest on the single blade spinner. All of the fish over 20" including the lost ones hit the spoon. Visited about 6 different areas but all in 10 to 13 fow.


Nice fishing Dave....Congrats!
VERY NICE FISH!
That had to be fun!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I've fished CJ twice now I think and didn't do too good either time. Heres a couple shots from the fish finder I thought were interesting..
> 
> The more I think about it, this looks like a monster walleye sitting at the base of that point. Was thinking catfish at first, that that shape... Anyone know where that is? Is that too much info? I can edit the image if you think that's giving away too much. It may be!


Unrelated but, where could one find contour maps like on the right of your unit's image?


----------



## percidaeben

Heck ya!!! Lay it on us Brother Intimanator!!!


----------



## STEVEY

I've been reading thru allot these pages trying to learn about the walleye fishing tips. Guess I should say thanks because I've actually been catching some. I go usually go at sun up and have tried a couple times to go to the west side along the rocks by the Crabill house to the tower and haven't had any luck over there. I was wondering if that's a waste of time or not. Haven't caught anything but catfish by the rocks. I was hoping they would get in shallow water in the early morning. Has anyone caught any in that area? I would appreciate any advice, thanks.


----------



## Intimidator

STEVEY said:


> I've been reading thru allot these pages trying to learn about the walleye fishing tips. Guess I should say thanks because I've actually been catching some. I go usually go at sun up and have tried a couple times to go to the west side along the rocks by the Crabill house to the tower and haven't had any luck over there. I was wondering if that's a waste of time or not. Haven't caught anything but catfish by the rocks. I was hoping they would get in shallow water in the early morning. Has anyone caught any in that area? I would appreciate any advice, thanks.


The areas you are talking about are Patrolled Heavily at night by the toothy critters...I normally find that during the SUMMER, as soon as you can see light the Gators are moving to their daytime spots...my best summer fishing from the bank is in total darkness.
On cloudy, heavy overcast days they will hunt during day hrs along the same areas!
Good Fishing
Brent


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Yes, I have fished there many of times and brought back half of my swim bait from a hungry toothy critter biting it in half.


----------



## Intimidator

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> Yes, I have fished there many of times and brought back half of my swim bait from a hungry toothy critter biting it in half.


AND that just happened after we finished the drop and went over to fish....just blame that one on tired arms and cramping, from all that lifting!
That is also the area that Gators think they are Smallmouth, and jump out of the water after your swimmer when you are bringing it out of the water to cast again...those make my heart stop!


----------



## Troy Dave

STEVEY said:


> I've been reading thru allot these pages trying to learn about the walleye fishing tips. Guess I should say thanks because I've actually been catching some. I go usually go at sun up and have tried a couple times to go to the west side along the rocks by the Crabill house to the tower and haven't had any luck over there. I was wondering if that's a waste of time or not. Haven't caught anything but catfish by the rocks. I was hoping they would get in shallow water in the early morning. Has anyone caught any in that area? I would appreciate any advice, thanks.


I used to catch some nice ones during the day jigging 3/4 to 1 ounce spoons on some deep humps(19 to 21') north of the Crabill House. Have tried it 3 or 4 times this year but so far no luck. Never caught any numbers, 2 or 3 at most, but they were always quality fish.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> STEVEY, you MUST surrender to the "DARK SIDE" of the Force; only THEN will your training in the ways of the walleye be complete ! (like from 30 minutes from sundown to 30 minutes after sun up...)


Hey Buddy...just to clarify...alot of new research has been done that shows fish with COLOR eyesight like Crappie, Walleye, and Bass, will not feed until total darkness or total light.
Their eyes require up to an hour to adjust from daytime color vision, to night-time black and white HD vision...these fish actually cannot see that well during the transition 30 minutes from sundown to 30 minutes after sun-up!


----------



## Intimidator

Troy Dave said:


> I used to catch some nice ones during the day jigging 3/4 to 1 ounce spoons on some deep humps(19 to 21') north of the Crabill House. Have tried it 3 or 4 times this year but so far no luck. Never caught any numbers, 2 or 3 at most, but they were always quality fish.


Dave...Keep trying in that area!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lowell H Turner said:


> Brent, that`s when I`ve always scored best ! Particularly just after sun down. Do keep in mind as shadows lengthen on the ground the adjacent areas underwater are already even darker...


Beat me to it, my best of hours have been that hour before/hour after,many times on most species from crappie to walleye,and saugeye. Could it also be the bait looses its ability to see and the predetors just see better?


----------



## Intimidator

Saugeyefisher said:


> Beat me to it, my best of hours have been that hour before/hour after,many times on most species from crappie to walleye,and saugeye. Could it also be the bait looses its ability to see and the predetors just see better?


Crappie have the best overall HD vision of any fish...they can see and feed on zooplankton and other microscopic meals if other food is scarce, especially in Winter just to survive.

During the Day, Crappie, 'Eyes, and Bass "See" in Color just like we do...at night the rods and cones switch over and the "See" in HD Black and white!
At both times, they have the advantage over most of their prey...especially 'Eyes, which have the most advanced night vision of ALL.
All of these fish only see color to the Red spectrum of the scale...blues and violets look dark gray or black to them!

The switch from their eyes using rods to cones, takes about an hour for each fish, the switch does not take place until all usable light is gone, or usable light is present.
When this switch occurs, they are moving off or on their feeding areas.


----------



## cyberfox2200

Seen lots of fish on yhe new cover. And tons of baitfish over cc2 will post pics later


----------



## Intimidator

cyberfox2200 said:


> Seen lots of fish on yhe new cover. And tons of baitfish over cc2 will post pics later


VERY NICE!
Thanks Daniel...eagerly awaiting the pics!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Intimidator said:


> Crappie have the best overall HD vision of any fish...they can see and feed on zooplankton and other microscopic meals if other food is scarce, especially in Winter just to survive.
> 
> During the Day, Crappie, 'Eyes, and Bass "See" in Color just like we do...at night the rods and cones switch over and the "See" in HD Black and white!
> At both times, they have the advantage over most of their prey...especially 'Eyes, which have the most advanced night vision of ALL.
> All of these fish only see color to the Red spectrum of the scale...blues and violets look dark gray or black to them!
> 
> The switch from their eyes using rods to cones, takes about an hour for each fish, the switch does not take place until all usable light is gone, or usable light is present.
> When this switch occurs, they are moving off or on their feeding areas.


Thanks for the explanation...


----------



## Intimidator

Saugeyefisher said:


> Thanks for the explanation...


Info like this really helps people to understand their quarry...honestly, my Walleye catch rates from the bank, improved dramatically, when I started to understand their eyes and how they feed....it also helped to understand what colors they see, so I could dye the swimmers I use!


----------



## cyberfox2200

well tried posting the pics but ogf refuses to upload them says invalid image file. sorry guys


----------



## Curtis937

cyberfox2200 said:


> well tried posting the pics but ogf refuses to upload them says invalid image file. sorry guys



You can email them to me and I'll post them if you want [email protected]


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

This is the only way I can get pics uploaded now!

Notice big fish in the middle of shad school...munching!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Just off CC2









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

New cover.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

Some Perch info for those interested!


Yellow perch typically reach sexual maturity in 23 years for males and 34 years for females. They spawn annually in the spring when water temperatures are between 40 and 65 degrees Spawning is communal and typically occurs at night. Yellow perch eggs are fertilized externally. Eggs in a gelatinous strand (commonly 10,000-40,000), a characteristic unique among North American freshwater fishes. Egg strands are commonly draped over weeds, the branches of submerged trees or shrubs, or some other structure. Eggs hatch in 1127 days, depending on temperature and other factors. They are commonly found in the littoral zones of both large and small lakes, but they also inhabit slow-moving rivers and streams, brackish waters, and ponds. Yellow perch commonly reside in shallow water, but are occasionally found deeper or on the bottom.In the northern waters, females often are larger, grow faster, live longer, and mature in three to four years. Males mature in two to three years at a smaller size. Perch do not grow as large in the northern waters, but tend to live longer. Most research has showed the maximum age to be about 910 years, with a few living past 11 years. The preferred temperature range for the yellow perch is 63 to 77°F, with an optimum range of 70 to 75°F and a lethal limit in upwards of 91°F and a stress limit over 79°F. 
Yellow perch spawn once a year in spring using large schools and shallow areas of a lake or low-current tributary streams. Spawning typically takes place at night or in the early morning. Females have the potential to spawn up to eight times in their lifetimes.A small aquaculture industry in the US Midwest contributes about 200,180 lbs of yellow perch annually, but the aquaculture is not expanding rapidly. The yellow perch is absolutely crucial to the survival of the walleye and largemouth bass in its range. Cormorants feed heavily on yellow perch in early spring.Cormorants and anglers combined harvest 40% of age-1 and age-2 yellow perch and 25% of the adult yellow perch population in Lake Michigan. Total annual mortality of adult yellow perch has not changed since cormorant colonization.
Primarily age and body size determine the diets of yellow perch. Zooplankton is the primary food source for young and larval perch. By age one, they shift to macroinvertebrates, such as midges and mosquitos. Large adult perch feed on invertebrates, fish eggs, crayfish, mysid shrimp, and juvenile fish. They have been known to be predominantly piscivorous and even cannibalistic in some cases. About 20% of the diet of a yellow perch over 1.1 oz in weight consists of small fish. Maximum feeding occurs just before dark, with typical consumption averaging 1.4% of their body weight.
Their microhabitat is usually along the shore among reeds and aquatic weeds, docks, and other structures. They are most dense within aquatic vegetation, since they naturally school, but also prefer small weed-filled water bodies with muck, gravel, or sand bottoms. They are less abundant in deep and clear open water or unproductive lakes. Within rivers, they only frequent pools, slack water, and moderately vegetated habitat. They frequent inshore surface waters during the summer. Almost every cool to warm water predatory fish species, such as northern pike, muskellunge, bass, sunfish, crappie, walleye, lake trout, and even other yellow perch, are predators of the yellow perch. They are the primary prey for walleye Sander vitreus, and they consume 58% of the age zero and 47% of the age one yellow perch in northern lakes. However, in shallow natural lakes, largemouth bass Micropterus salmoides may be most influential in structuring the quality of yellow perch populations. The three primary factors influencing quality panfish populations are predators, prey, and the environment.
In eastern North America, yellow perch are an extremely important food source for birds such as double-crested cormorants. The cormorants specifically target yellow perch as primary prey. Other birds also prey on them, such as eagles, herring gulls, hawks, diving ducks, kingfishers, herons, mergansers, loons, and white pelicans. High estimates show that cormorants were capable of consuming 29% of the age three perch population. Yellow perch have such an extensive impact on trout species in the bodies of water in which they were introduced and established, they caused a drastic change in the food habits and reduced the growth rates of the trout by more than 50% in some locations. Trout in lakes where perch have been introduced typically cannot compete successfully for the available food, and once yellow perch get established in small lakes, even intervention by the use of trout hatcheries has been shown to be ineffective. In Canada, yellow perch are effective at escaping predation by lake trout and other native fishes during summer due to their high thermal tolerance. Parasites and diseases in yellow perch are often shared with salmonids in eastern North American lakes. A few examples are: brain parasite Flexibactor collumaris, red worm Eustrongylides tubifex, broad tapeworm Diphyllobothrium latum, and parasitic copepods Ergasilus spp.
Perch are commonly active during the day and inactive at night except during spawning, when they are active both day and night. Perch are most often found in schools. Their vision is necessary for schooling and the schools break up at dusk and reform at dawn. The schools typically contain 50 to 200 fish, and are arranged by age and size in a spindle shape. Younger perch tend to school more than older and larger fish, which occasionally like to travel alone, and males and females often form separate schools. Some perch are migratory, but only in a short and local form. Yellow perch do not accelerate quickly and are relatively poor swimmers. The fastest recorded speed for a school was 12.08 mph, with individual fish swimming at less than half that speed
Yellow perch are a popular sport fish, prized by both recreational anglers and commercial fishermen for their delicious, mild flavor. Because yellow perch are among the finest flavored panfish, they are occasionally misrepresented on menus within the restaurant industry. White perch, rock bass, and many species of sunfish are sometimes referred to as "perch" on menus.The voracious feeding habits of yellow perch make them fairly easy to catch when schools are located, and they are frequently caught by recreational anglers targeting other species. Perch will at times attack lures normally used for bass such a 3" tubes, Rapala minnows and larger curl tail grubs on jigheads, but the simplest way to catch them is to use light line, 4#6# test and light jigheads, 1/321/16 oz. There are too many small soft plastic lure designs to mention that catch all panfish, but minnow shaped lures with a quivering tail work much of the time so long as the retrieve speed is slow and the lure fished at the depth the perch are swimming. Curl tail grubs require the slowest speed of retrieve and may not be preferred when the bite is slow.Some good baits for perch include worms, live and dead minnows, crickets, and any small lure resembling any of these. Larger perch are often caught on large live minnow on a jighead, especially when fished over weed beds. Bobbers, if used, should be spindle type for the least resistance when the bait is struck, yet indicate any slight pull of the bait. Raising the rod top is usually more than enough force to set the hook.Some yellow perch fisheries have been impacted through intense harvesting, and commercial and recreational harvest rates often regulated by management agencies. In most aquatic systems, yellow perch are an important prey source for larger, piscivorous species, and many fishing lures are designed to resemble yellow perch, though fish-eating fish do not have the intelligence to tell the difference between lures


----------



## murnjr13

Hello everyone. I just signed up for the site to gain some knowledge. I grew up in Florida and have struggled to adapt to fresh water fishing. Also should state that I have just recently started fishing again after about 15 years no fishing. Trying to get back in it to create bond with daughter, don't get to see her too much. Me and the kiddo went camping a threw a few lines out and got lucky enough to each grab a carp ape ice bout 14 inch long or so, was really fun getting them in but have yet to even get a bite in 4 trips since then. So I was wondering if anyone had any advice for carp,cat, crop pie and bluegill in the marina area. The latter 2 more so for the kiddo. I should also say that I only fish for sport I dont/haven't ate fish. Any and all help is so appreciated. I asked guys I work with but what they say is so vage that I'm still really left to just guess and search myself. I don't want the kiddo to lose interest before giving it a chance seeing how she's 6 and attention is short lol. Again try any and everyone who may divulge some knowledge.


----------



## Intimidator

murnjr13 said:


> Hello everyone. I just signed up for the site to gain some knowledge. I grew up in Florida and have struggled to adapt to fresh water fishing. Also should state that I have just recently started fishing again after about 15 years no fishing. Trying to get back in it to create bond with daughter, don't get to see her too much. Me and the kiddo went camping a threw a few lines out and got lucky enough to each grab a carp ape ice bout 14 inch long or so, was really fun getting them in but have yet to even get a bite in 4 trips since then. So I was wondering if anyone had any advice for carp,cat, crop pie and bluegill in the marina area. The latter 2 more so for the kiddo. I should also say that I only fish for sport I dont/haven't ate fish. Any and all help is so appreciated. I asked guys I work with but what they say is so vage that I'm still really left to just guess and search myself. I don't want the kiddo to lose interest before giving it a chance seeing how she's 6 and attention is short lol. Again try any and everyone who may divulge some knowledge.


Welcome!
Nothing touches the heart more than kids fishing with their family.

Honestly, things are tough this time of year in the Marina...it seems to be feast or famine, BUT...you can still throw out a small mealworm, waxworm, grub, maggot, or other insect, under a bobber, and catch bluegill or sunfish all around the rocks.
Your best bet for Crappie or anything else would be in the early morning or late evening, when they follow schools of fry or shad into the rocks to feed.
There are some OLD christmas trees over by the gas dock, straight out from the baitshop, if you can beat the regulars to them, or try to cast out around the docks...other than that right now, due to the heat, the pickins in the Marina are slim!

I'm not a big Cat or Carp guy so that group will have to help you out with them...I'm more of a Crappie, Walleye, and Bass (C&R) fisherman, and accidental cat guy!
There is a sidewalk area that you can fish safely on at the N end of the dam, with deeper water nearby, park at the lower overlook lot and walk past the picnic shelter house...it is at the base of the North part of the Dam.
You can also fish off the steel wall at the Main Boat ramp....and some people fish off the long floating dock going out to the fish attractor at the Main Boat ramp.
Other than that you will be fishing off rocks...save those till she's older! 

Alot of Knowledge on this site...just ask, and we'l try to help you out!


----------



## murnjr13

Ty very much sir all info noted. Again ty.


----------



## murnjr13

A question on the bluegill and crappie. Do use any weight with that or just a small hook/jig with mealwotm and a bobber? Really am a novice here lol. Kinda embarrassing.


----------



## Curtis937

murnjr13 said:


> Hello everyone. I just signed up for the site to gain some knowledge. I grew up in Florida and have struggled to adapt to fresh water fishing. Also should state that I have just recently started fishing again after about 15 years no fishing. Trying to get back in it to create bond with daughter, don't get to see her too much. Me and the kiddo went camping a threw a few lines out and got lucky enough to each grab a carp ape ice bout 14 inch long or so, was really fun getting them in but have yet to even get a bite in 4 trips since then. So I was wondering if anyone had any advice for carp,cat, crop pie and bluegill in the marina area. The latter 2 more so for the kiddo. I should also say that I only fish for sport I dont/haven't ate fish. Any and all help is so appreciated. I asked guys I work with but what they say is so vage that I'm still really left to just guess and search myself. I don't want the kiddo to lose interest before giving it a chance seeing how she's 6 and attention is short lol. Again try any and everyone who may divulge some knowledge.





When you get to the marina turn right and park in front of bathroom fish about 6-10" off of concrete wall (there is a drain pipe to the right of where I'm talking about)with a wax worm on a small ice jig and bobber set about 8-12" you will catch bluegills all day long.....if you need some ice jigs shoot me a message I can give you some.....or use very small hooks.....good luck 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## murnjr13

Ty very much.


----------



## Intimidator

murnjr13 said:


> A question on the bluegill and crappie. Do use any weight with that or just a small hook/jig with mealwotm and a bobber? Really am a novice here lol. Kinda embarrassing.


Never be embarrassed...I needed help when I moved to South Carolina and Ocean Fished...Kind people helped me out...I try to pay things forward when possible.

You can use a small hook with the waxworm and add a small weight about 8 inches up, then your bobber.
Or you can just use a small jighead with waxworm and bobber...Curtis has these if you need!


----------



## murnjr13

Ty guys. I appreciate it. Im at the marina now at the bathrooms. Nothing yet


----------



## Curtis937

murnjr13 said:


> Ty guys. I appreciate it. Im at the marina now at the bathrooms. Nothing yet[/
> 
> Try going a little deeper throw out about 3" from the wall and under the walkway there
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

Also try here cast where the arrow points right in the corner about 4-5' deep try deeper or shallower if nothing good luck










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## murnjr13

Theres a whole bunch of little school fishand bigger fish jumping around them but nothing yet


----------



## Curtis937

murnjr13 said:


> Theres a whole bunch of little school fishand bigger fish jumping around them but nothing yet



Might be white bass if you have any swim baits or minnow and a jig cast out in them and reel it in slow if you don't have either set your bobber about 6" deep with weight and wax worm and cast out and jig your pole alittle while reeling in slowly 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## murnjr13

Well pretty uneventful day @ the res. Headed over to old reid and grabbed 4 baiters about 3 inchs long. Nothing else so give it a go again sunday.


----------



## Intimidator

murnjr13 said:


> Theres a whole bunch of little school fishand bigger fish jumping around them but nothing yet


During the latter part of Summer, the Marina turns into a nursery for schools of fry, since the Marina is void of most predators!
The Marina is so heavily pressured throughout the Spring and early summer, most of the predators in that area are removed...this allows balls of fry to enter and remain with only a few predators who "happen" back into the Marina.
Studies have shown that fish have migratory patterns that they follow, unless something disrupts this pattern and a new one is formed...a fish may be hunting in it's regular pattern and follows a baitball into the Marina, when it feeds it "remembers" this was a good area, and will return...this becomes part of it's PATTERNED daily movement, until it is caught and removed...this is why it is so hard for people understand why the Marina becomes DEAD during late Spring, Summer, and Parts of Fall...then the process starts all over! 
Predator fish that hatch in the Marina are imprinted with it as part of their pattern...they are usally the first removed and it really doesn't matter to most how big they are!


----------



## murnjr13

Again ty guys. I'm making a little log book of all tips techniques that everyone shares. Hopefully in a few seasons I will be a well seasoned angler. On another note I believe that I'm taking the kiddo to old Reid to catch some baiters for now seeing the astounding bite rate they had till I am able to determine better locations in the res for the late summer early fall seasons.I will be going early early Monday morning to the res to find a spot to fish for carp with a hair rig and seasoned corn and a wheatie ball/oak mix. I'm still trying to figure out exactly how to setup the hair rig weights and or bobber and what not, as the day gets longer I'm gonna try for walleye. I hadn't read to much on walleye yet so we will see. A question on carp for the carp guys.is the area /the little type cove exactly on the most side of the marina decent meaning deeper water out further with possibly feeding shallows?


----------



## Intimidator

murnjr13 said:


> Again ty guys. I'm making a little log book of all tips techniques that everyone shares. Hopefully in a few seasons I will be a well seasoned angler. On another note I believe that I'm taking the kiddo to old Reid to catch some baiters for now seeing the astounding bite rate they had till I am able to determine better locations in the res for the late summer early fall seasons.I will be going early early Monday morning to the res to find a spot to fish for carp with a hair rig and seasoned corn and a wheatie ball/oak mix. I'm still trying to figure out exactly how to setup the hair rig weights and or bobber and what not, as the day gets longer I'm gonna try for walleye. I hadn't read to much on walleye yet so we will see. A question on carp for the carp guys.is the area /the little type cove exactly on the most side of the marina decent meaning deeper water out further with possibly feeding shallows?


Yes...another good Carp spot is straight out (West) from the "turn around circle" by the N. Breaker Wall of the Marina! Seen several come out of that deep water to flat area!


----------



## murnjr13

Ty. I will be working the cove on the north side of the north marina breaker wall and just straight out (west) of said wall predawn Monday morning. Ty guys.


----------



## murnjr13

The more I read about carp and my lack of interest in eating fish I think I'm gonna work on being a carp man, at least for now, when not with the kiddo lol then its gills or croppie lol. Been reading a lot bout the carp game.


----------



## Tin Guppy

Intimidator said:


> The day of the drop, I had the privilege of having to listen to 3 crybabies tell me "how bad the cover is for CJ", "how people are putting it in OUR areas", "now I can't catch Walleye anymore", and "I lose too much gear"....one stopped Lowell and I at about 4:30am...the second is a Cheetah owner, he walked past Tex and I, and asked if we were part of the drop and I said yep, he then yelled that we were all a bunch of A-holes that need to be stopped, and they need to put a stop to the drops because they ruined the lake....the third was a "lifetime troller", he stopped in the parking lot after seeing my car and made a point to tell me how bad we have made the lake!!!
> The thing is...if anyone of these guys were given GPS locations, they would sit on the cover 24/7 and fish it until the fish were gone....they want to be CATCHERS and not fishermen! They are lazy and want fish to jump in their boats! Their IGNORANCE is amazing!
> 
> This is not meant to be disparaging to fishermen, THIS IS FOR THE COVER BLAMERS!
> Everyone understands that most people are busy, have kids, sick family members, etc, and ARE TRYING to learn the lake AND JUST CAN"T GET OUT AS OFTEN AS THEY'D LIKE...CJ can be fickle, she does not like to give up her secrets without a cost....that's why we will help anyone who wants to learn about CJ, not everyone has had the benefit of fishing CJ their entire life, or have figured out some of her secrets, or have the time to spend finding the best areas in every season or pattern....we want people to catch fish and enjoy the lake....I STILL BELIEVE THAT IF YOU LEARN THE LAKE, YOU BECOME VESTED IN IT, AND WILL HELP TO TAKE CARE OF IT! I had the luxury of meeting The guys on the thread and spent a lot of time with each...we would just sit and pick each others brains...what I didn't know, someone else did! We put all the pieces of the puzzle together quicker than most, and we could then understand the patterns and continue to call one another to bounce ideas or theories! Ask on this thread, how many people we have helped try to learn the lake better and if their understanding has improved...
> I really didn't understand the workings of the North end that well and how it played into the rest of the lake...so I picked Doc's brain...I also picked Don's brain to help putting all of the west end in perspective...once I saw how everything worked together, it all clicked...now I can pretty much figure out patterns and where the fish are...some locations are the same so you might have to hit a few spots,but more than not you can catch what you want on any given day!
> 
> For the New Guys, let me explain what is going on....CJ is a ODNR Walleye Brood lake, what that means is that the Walleye in CJ are a Pure strain, they have no disease or defects, and CJ has perfect conditions for them to grow and prosper, the State will use them for the State stocking program....some spawning occurs at CJ but not enough to sustain a population...Walleye can be harvested during the spawning period and the eggs and sperm are taken to the hatchery to make fry and fingerlings. Sometimes they use other lakes or rivers for fry production but a Brood lake keeps it's status and Walleye are stocked every year for the fishermen also!
> Back in the OLD DAYS, CJ could get upwards of 3/4 of a million fingerlings...Walleye are stocked as fingerlings because this is as big as they can be grown cheaply...at fingerling size they start eating each other if not fed massive amounts of food, SO THEY GET VERY EXPENSIVE TO KEEP ANY LONGER....Gators are voracious cannibals, they love soft rayed/finned fish and fish that have their shape...they absolutely love a nice soft shad or perch and their own smaller relatives.
> The ODNR HOPES (HOPES) that out of every stocking 3% of the fingerlings survive to legal size (15 inches at CJ).
> During the time BEFORE cover was placed in "THE DEAD BOWL" (what CJ was being called in her later years), over 22,500 Walleye MAY have survived every year to legal size, and to be caught by fishermen...THESE WERE THE GLORY DAYS of CJ Gator fishing....trust me, you could be a HACK FISHERMAN and catch Walleye at CJ....this is where part of the problem is coming from!
> CJ took a turn for the worse after the Marina and Main boat ramp were built...they lowered the water sooo much all the vegetation/grasses, lily pads/reeds/ etc., were killed, stumps and attractors fell down or rotted, and ALOT (ALOT) of fish were flushed down the creek...this also was the time in which the natural cover had decayed...then add that all the STATE budgets were being cut due to job losses, etc, and paying for SOCIAL PROGRAMS! Everyone knows that Bitching people come before anything else and common sense seems to be lost on them! Fishing and hunting will always be one of the first things cut to pay for waste. So fishing at CJ was on a steady decline, fewer Gators, smaller fish/stunted growth, no cover, etc.
> During the initial State Budget cuts (before the drops started) CJ was only getting AROUND 50,000 fingerlings, which means MAYBE 1500 survived to legal size in that years class....duh, and these crybabies can't figure out why their catch rates have declined!
> The "Friends of CJ" and others, also had seen that the Perch Population had declined due to the loss of cover and breeding habitat...Perch lay strings of eggs over limbs, grass, etc, with flow and oxygen...so now you have less Gators, and less food, less cover, plus like on Doc's website we had some MAJOR shad kills, add on the same pressure of fishing...IT WAS THE PERFECT GATOR STORM!
> 
> WITH NO OTHER COVER IN THE LAKE, the Gators MAINLY stayed in the Mid Lake Humps...They were easy pickin's for most fishermen...and fishermen BECAME LAZY, SPOILED, AND SET IN THEIR WAYS!
> The Friends of CJ decide to help Gators by providing breeding cover for perch, and breeding and regular cover for other species also. We learned as we went, we found out what worked and what didn't and spent a lot of time studying and learning about other projects like this...the experience of each fisherman and knowledge of each species led to the varied cover being made and where it was added...we made a couple mistakes but most of our decisions were right on, and we have PROOF that they worked and benefitted the lake...THAT WAS THE GOAL, BENEFIT THE LAKE, AND YOU BENEFIT ALL FISHERMEN!
> In the last few years, brood lakes have been allotted 100 fingerlings per acre...that's 220,000 for CJ...AND MAYBE that's 6600, per class, reaching legal size...ONE GUY told me before the drops that he used to catch a 100 Walleye a day, every time he went out (which was ALOT) and now he'll be lucky to catch 100 this year...well I'm sorry, but in years before the drops, the Walleye were like shooting fish in a barrel...Now, you might have to actually fish!
> 
> Gators Mainly feed during the DARK...this is when they have the advantage over ALL their prey, because their eyes are set up for night vision...they HATE bright sunlight...so when the sun is out they head for deep water, or humps that provide underwater shade, shady trees, vegetation, cover, anything that gets them out of the light during the day.
> We have found that Gators at CJ have two distinct types of feeding behavior...Gators at night that are hunting will smash BIG lures/baits/etc, these are Gators that are actively after shad, perch, etc...these are the ones you typically can find in the shallows or areas known for perch, at night or cloudy days...then you have the Gators that are suspended or moving around during the day looking for shade as the sun moves...they will eat if a meal is easy...these are normally the light biters, that will take smaller baits, different slower techniques, etc...these fish can be finicky!
> 
> What has the cover done to CJ???
> During the years before the cover drops, most of the natural cover was depleted, all of the natural vegetation was gone, and Gators pretty much only had the humps to hide in...there were a few other areas but most fishermen found the humps to be easy and productive to fish.
> Now, since cover has been placed ALL-OVER the lake and VEGETATION is staring to regrow, THE GATOR HAVE NEW AREAS TO GET OUT OF THE SUN, HUNT, FEED, AND CHILL!
> The BIGGEST FACTOR in the complaints, of the lack of production, from the regulars, is the fact that the WALLEY ADAPTED, AND THEY HAVE NOT!
> BEFORE the cover drops the ODNR HOPED for 3% survival rate...WHAT IF THE ADDED COVER IS DOUBLING, TRIPLING, or more, the survival rate???...then we have gone from survival rates of HOPEFULLY 6600 Gators to 13,200 or 20,000 or more a year!
> ALSO WITH THE ADDED COVER, the perch population has increased, and we haven't had a huge shad kill so the shad population IS HUGE, this has also allowed other fish food to increase....Due to all of this, WE HAVE BEEN GRANTED MORE YEARLY GATOR FINGERLINGS...TRY almost 100,000 to 200,000 more fingerlings the last couple years. Yes, for the past couple years we have been granted close to HALF a Million Gator babies!
> So, because of the work put in by the FRIENDS, the population of Gators is EXPANDING!
> 
> Listen, I'm also so sorry that these guys are also losing a couple jigs, lures, etc...my heart goes out to them...I lose 15 cent jigs also, along with my Swimmers...Heck, I could buy 10 cent jigs to save money, but I like the 15 cent ones better! I switched to braid to help me recover my jigs and swimbaits just to save money...but braid costs more so I'm still out money!!
> I knew I had to adjust to the NEW LAKE, so I studied Walleye, Crappie, and Bass, I learned all their little tricks and what they liked at different times...I studied the lake, I spent time with all the knowledgeable guys in the group, I AM STILL LEARNING AND ADAPTING AT AGE 53, Hell, I've been blessed so I'll try to help anyone interested in learning! Ask any of the others who PM me, or ask questions while we fish.
> 
> I'm also sorry that some cover haters went out and paid 40 grand for a boat with all the bells and whistles, and spent thousands on lures tackle etc, thinking it will make them a better fisherman...and I AM jealous, because you do look good cruising around....even if you're not catching anything...some day I hope to be able to get a nice boat also....BUT THAT EXPENSIVE BOAT, ETC, will not catch you fish...YOUR BRAIN WILL...USE IT!
> If you are too stubborn to adapt to the lake or fish, then you deserve what you are getting...maybe the lake will soon become so overly populated with Gators, they will stack up like the old days...but don't bet on it since the FRIENDS WILL STILL BE AROUND helping them hide!
> Another problem is you sit on one hump or little area for 8 hours...and if the Walleye don't want a jig, or a worm, you don't know what to do!
> Times when they may be looking for a BIG Meal you offer the same old thing, the same old way, in the same old area!
> If you continue to troll and don't catch anything...it's not the covers fault, it may be that you need to be a fisherman and adjust.
> Trolling was developed to help people to catch fish that do not know a lake, it allows you to cover large areas to find fish....IMHO, once you find GATORS and CRAPPIE, you should be a fisherman, and use other techniques to actually fish for them....some species like Cats want that continual movement of the lure....but you can sit on Gators and Crappie during the day and jig or use another technique to catch them also.
> IMHO if you aren't catching anything trolling, then do something different....Heck, I ENJOY fooling a fish by making a piece of plastic act like fish food, and then using different techniques to get a fish to eat it! How easily basic is that???
> 
> IMHO, if you learn the lake, learn about your specific species, see what they like, what they like to eat, their preferred habitat, their patterns, temps they like, etc....then no matter what, you will be able to understand and game-plan for what they are doing....NORMALLY WHEN YOU DO NOT CATCH FISH, YOU (YES, YOU) ARE DOING SOMETHING WRONG!
> 
> Also for those of you behind the times, inventions have been made....they now make things called WEEDLESS lures, jigs, hooks, trailers, etc, etc, etc.... Heck, you can also rig bait WEEDLESS....they also make a line called Fluorocarbon, which is stronger than mono and sinks, and also something called Braid which is even stronger, they even make hooks that straighten out under more pressure than a fish can apply...AMAZING huh!
> Heck, I have been out with Kitty Kat guys that troll the same areas, or areas with MASSIVE amounts of cover, and they don't lose very many rigs!
> I guess they are just better fishermen...Maybe you should call some of these guys to learn to troll cause they catch Walleye on their Cat rigs!
> Don't blame cover that has benefitted the lake, because of your ineptitude or inability to adapt...IMAGINE THAT, A STUPID FISH CAN ADAPT AND ADJUST AND YOU CAN'T...THAT'S WHAT IS SHAMEFUL!
> 
> The cover has benefitted all of the species of fish in the lake...I have seen many Golden shiners, and other Natural baitfish that I haven't seen in a long time....the Crappie Population is huge and the overall Sizes are growing...HUGE bass are coming back in numbers, IT WOULD BE NICE TO GET PEOPLE TO PUT THESE BACK IN...people are catching small flatheads and 20lb channels, and hoping to get bigger fish in greater numbers, I have personally seen and caught 18 inch shovels that about ripped the pole out of my hand...perch are back, you just aren't going to see many BIG ones since those are Preferred Gator food...THE COVER HAS BENEFITTED CJ...I really don't care if your fishing has suffered, the cover wasn't meant for you...adapt, adjust, use your brain to out-think a dumb fish!
> 
> Crappie and Walleye are my main passion, then Bass...you can catch any of these during their spawns with almost any technique, and lure, even foil and plastic covered paper!
> A TRUE fisherman, is one who has figured out how to continue to catch them throughout the year and in any weather or condition, etc...even now, I make judgment mistakes, but when I go home and think about it, I'm the one who should have done something different but didn't think about it until later! That's how you continually learn and adapt/adjust!
> I went out with a friend, to learn how to adjust my fishing to a day-time slower bite, I failed miserably with trying to catch my main target...I went home and thought about it...instead of trying to swim my swimmer, I should have been jigging it, since it was a day time slower bite...next time out, with another buddy who fishes the same way as the first, I jigged the swimmers and it was perfect...Ask anyone, I experiment all the time...that's another way you learn...if a newer swimmer comes out that is better and MY PREFERRED brand does not adapt/adjust, then I'll switch...I'll soon be trying the Z-Man line of New swimmers...I love their plastic.
> I already switched from Daiwa Samurai Braid to Seaguar Tourney Braid because their 20lb is half the size of any other...I switched from regular jig heads to sickles and double collars, due to better hookup, sharper points, and ability to straighten and re-bend many times, and they don't tear plastics up as bad.
> My favorite rods and reels don't come close to 100 bucks (together) and yes I have a high $$ set-up and it catches the same fish my cheap budget gear catches...heck, I use spincasts still, cause they are just so easy to use...the main thing is that you have to learn how to make that lure fit your fishing, and transform it into something a fish wants to eat or kill.
> 
> Why swimbaits???
> Lures are categorized into different ways they can make a fish react...some vibrate, some smell, some shine, are brightly colored, etc, etc, etc....fish have various senses that help them find food...a fisherman must affect those senses to get a fish to react.
> I had all the various tackle boxes full of stuff for every species I fished for, Heck, I was making fishing expensive and confusing!
> I sat down and decided to cut back....I basically asked myself what do fish mainly eat??...answer, other fish...so I set out to find a fake fish that other fish would eat!
> Trust me, I tried every make and model of swimbaits from the US and overseas, and still continue to do so, when I think one is worthy... I trialed, tested, and did write ups for 4 different lure makers...so I know EXACTLY what I wanted and needed!
> The one I chose had many of the fish reaction keys...color, smell, vibration, shape (water displacement), etc...and it can be used in MANY VARIOUS techniques!
> You can swim them, twitch, make them die, act like a crawdad, worm, rig them in every manner possible, and for any condition...now my tackle box is a small plastic pack I carry....with a box in my basement with Extras...nothing else...I can use them from the bank, or from a boat, and all throughout the year...AND IF THEY EVER STOP WORKING, I WILL ADAPT AND ADJUST TO FIND SOMETHING ELSE.
> 
> Fishing is easy??
> Water is wet, so are fish...they bite when it rains, when it's cloudy, when the water is rough, etc....also when the sun is out...if you aren't catching fish, YOU ARE THE CAUSE, you are not finding the keys...Keys like water temps which MOVE and SCATTER FISH OR DRAW THEM places, same with other keys...if you aren't catching fish, THEN MOVE...think about what YOU are missing! FISH ARE PREDICTABLE TO THEIR KEYS...WATER TEMP IS THE MOST BASIC, then food, oxygen content, shade or protective cover, etc, etc!
> Fish also have cliques...most BIG fish eat small fish...normally if you are catching small fish...MOVE...small fish and Big fish don't normally associate...easy huh!
> Yes BIG fish may move in...but are you gonna wait your whole day to find out...NORMALLY you have missed a key or they are in a same area just in a different location.
> We have been in 10 locations on the lake with the same kind of cover and finally found the BIG fish we were looking for....sometimes when bank fishing you don't have the time or can't move as easily, so it can be tougher...IMHO, if you have become a consistently good bank fisherman, you will never have a problem in a boat, because you already have things figured out...as a bank fisherman, your educated guesses have to be right, or you and PEPE LE PEW are gonna be good friends!
> If you are willing to learn, all you have to do is ask questions to anyone who is part of this thread...you won't get many honey holes but you will get knowledge to catch fish...REMEMBER the saying about "giving a man a fish"!!
> 
> So, the next time you hear someone complaining about cover and not willings to ask questions or learn...Don't be like me...just smile and wish them the best...because you know that the POOR COVER is not causing their problems or hurting the lake! THEY ARE THEIR OWN PROBLEM!
> 
> GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


Some people don't understand the reason for the drop. Having been involved for serveral years they want to know where some is and I tell them that I have not seen where any was put, and I am fine with that. When I built my pond I put 3 truck loads of brush in and a dump truck of broken concrete so the young had some where to hide to be able to grow.


----------



## Curtis937

murnjr13 said:


> The more I read about carp and my lack of interest in eating fish I think I'm gonna work on being a carp man, at least for now, when not with the kiddo lol then its gills or croppie lol. Been reading a lot bout the carp game.




Clark lake is the place to go for carp 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## murnjr13

Thanks Curtis. Now I don't know if I wanna go to the res or Clark lake. I might run out to Clark before work and do some spotting.


----------



## Intimidator

Water Temps are now in the lows 70's again....fish can be anywhere again....haven't heard of any thermocline at all this year.
Made it out to the lake to look around before dark and balls of fry (shad) are everywhere.


----------



## murnjr13

I can see and hear the carp in the overhang right beside me. No bites


----------



## Doctor

Josh and I fished CJ on Saturday got on the water at 11 pulled off at 4:30 4 fish bite was bad talked to a lot of people and they were having the same results I found another boat on CJ and Josh caught this beer can while dragging across it had it hooked in the mouth didn't put up much of a fight but kept the rod bent down, water temps North end 79 main lake 74 found some of the structure that I didn't know about was marking plenty of fish but they just wouldn't bite we had a great time.............Doc


----------



## murnjr13

Caught well accidently snagged 1 14" carp today. He swam right into hook that was on a bobber at bank.


----------



## Intimidator

Doctor said:


> Josh and I fished CJ on Saturday got on the water at 11 pulled off at 4:30 4 fish bite was bad talked to a lot of people and they were having the same results I found another boat on CJ and Josh caught this beer can while dragging across it had it hooked in the mouth didn't put up much of a fight but kept the rod bent down, water temps North end 79 main lake 74 found some of the structure that I didn't know about was marking plenty of fish but they just wouldn't bite we had a great time.............Doc


Wait till I see him at football practice tomorrow!


----------



## Doctor

Here is a shot of the boat I marked on CJ Brown..........Doc


----------



## Flannel_Carp

That's a sunken boat?


----------



## Intimidator

Flannel_Carp said:


> That's a sunken boat?


Yep.....2 of them in there...one's a 17ft bass boat.


----------



## ratherbecasting

Fished today from 6am-12:30pm. Tried casting, trolling & vertical jigging. Caught some small crappies and catfish. Not a good day catching but always a good day fishing.


----------



## Intimidator

ratherbecasting said:


> Fished today from 6am-12:30pm. Tried casting, trolling & vertical jigging. Caught some small crappies and catfish. Not a good day catching but always a good day fishing.


Exactly....you were out and I wanted to be but couldn't. 
This time is always a tough day bite...fish are all over the lake and the amount of available food is MASSIVE...small baitfish and fry in schools are just easy picking now...Alot of full bellies...which means more growth!


----------



## Troy Dave

As good as last weekend was, this weekend was the reverse. Fished until about 11:30am both days. Sat caught 3 eyes, 3 bluegill and 3 dink cats. Yesterday caught 2 eyes some bluegills, a couple crappie and a bunch of small white bass. About 2/3 of the fish were caught jigging spoons.
I think I'm about done for the summer. Have a lot of work to do around the house that I let go because I was fishing almost every weekend and I need to get caught up. I want to be ready to pick up the pole again in Oct and Nov.


----------



## murnjr13

Anyone headed to the brown tonight?


----------



## Intimidator

Met with MurnJr today for an hour and half tutorial at CJ...now he's all fired up to use his 1st level of knowledge!
We've got another good person willing to put in the time and learn...so if any of you Kitty guys have time, he's gonna be a Good Student also.
Nice guy, Very Polite, and eager to learn...asks very good questions! Exactly what CJ needs to continue another Generation!
Welcome to the Family!


----------



## murnjr13

Thanks intimidator. Really appreciated your time today and yes i am eager lol. Alittle to eager for the lady lol.


----------



## Intimidator

Since Football practice is wearing Dale out and he's sleeping till noon, I decided to head out for an early morning Gator Hunt....told Murn yesterday that overcast cloudy days are great for Gators...headed to deep water and caught 3 up in the shallows, pics are wanting to post again, but they were all nice and Fat...Nice sizes also, the largest was almost 27, with a 26, and a 22....Electric Pink and Orange were the colors of swimmers they chose...caught 6 barely legal Crappie on Electric Chicken dyed swimmers!
Nice morning out back at home at 9:15....all released back to Mother CJ to grow MORE!


----------



## murnjr13

Nice. Sounds like it was a very enjoyable morning.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Intimidator said:


> Since Football practice is wearing Dale out and he's sleeping till noon, I decided to head out for an early morning Gator Hunt....told Murn yesterday that overcast cloudy days are great for Gators...headed to deep water and caught 3 up in the shallows, pics are wanting to post again, but they were all nice and Fat...Nice sizes also, the largest was almost 27, with a 26, and a 22....Electric Pink and Orange were the colors of swimmers they chose...caught 6 barely legal Crappie on Electric Chicken dyed swimmers!
> Nice morning out back at home at 9:15....all released back to Mother CJ to grow MORE!


Now thats a good morning! Give me a couple sows over a bunch of dinks anyday! Well done!


----------



## Intimidator

Saugeyefisher said:


> Now thats a good morning! Give me a couple sows over a bunch of dinks anyday! Well done!


Some days during the summer, I'm just happy to catch a dink Crappie!
The weather is a wild one this year...I can't remember water temps this low in August. 
The Gators were SOLID...I was curious to see what they had in their bellies, but wasn't going to kill one just to experiment...I imagine they had nice sized fish in the bellies cause they just hammered the swimmers...these were no doubters and actually fought all the way to shore and they were all shallow! Normally you get a couple head shakes and drag them in...these were feeling frisky!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yea the saugeyes have remained quite spunky this summer as well,and there everywhere. U can gettem of shallow flats during the wind like today,or off deeper points on a hotter calm day. 
Ive found though,bout mid-november these saugeye really start fighting, almost smallmouthish fights(yes even clear the water comletly). And if your drag isnt right will snap line on initial runs... 

Night bites been picking back up in spots to... again,nice haul.


----------



## Intimidator

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yea the saugeyes have remained quite spunky this summer as well,and there everywhere. U can gettem of shallow flats during the wind like today,or off deeper points on a hotter calm day.
> Ive found though,bout mid-november these saugeye really start fighting, almost smallmouthish fights(yes even clear the water comletly). And if your drag isnt right will snap line on initial runs...
> 
> Night bites been picking back up in spots to... again,nice haul.


Very interesting for me to hear your take on "Half breed" Gators and "Purebreds"...I enjoy your input....sometimes you need confirmation to make sure what you are seeing is not just a fluke! And anything I can learn or share, to add to my arsenal or someone else's, is always welcome! 
Good Fishing
Brent


----------



## murnjr13

Anyone have CJ current water temps. Thinking of fishing tonight after work.


----------



## Intimidator

murnjr13 said:


> Anyone have CJ current water temps. Thinking of fishing tonight after work.


We should have some reports from tomorrow....I'm curious how much they have dropped also!


----------



## jaws01

Water temp 74 as right now 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

jaws01 said:


> Water temp 74 as right now
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice user ID
You been watching Shark week
Thanks for the info, did you do any good?...things are tough right now with all the fry and small baitfish and perfect water temps to hunt....Alot of easy picking and full bellies!


----------



## cjbrown

Have'nt logged in for a while. Work, work, work. Great post Brent on the cover drop.


----------



## Intimidator

cjbrown said:


> Have'nt logged in for a while. Work, work, work. Great post Brent on the cover drop.


Thanks Gary...all work and no fishing makes for NO FUN!

ALSO, you need to get the Restaurant so I can eat out there after fishing...that poor excuse for a burger and restaurant is a joke!


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was also getting 74 to 75 this morning at 30" under the surface. Things were very, very slow and the number of fishermen reflected that. I did some experimenting with the Terrova features while I had the chance. I imagine you could catch Bluegills all day long if you tried but even the Crappie were sparse today. No sign of a Walleye anywhere by anyone I saw. Like Dave, I'm probably about done for now. Too much stuff going on. Might get in some Indian trips when it gets colder.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Tin Guppy

Went out last Saturday morning and fished for 5 hours and got 1 short gator. Started back to work on monday for a company that I used to work for in the 90's so may not get out as much.


----------



## golive

Get a Gmail e mail address that way no matter who you go with for internet access you won't lose you e mail ever again.

Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


----------



## Detainer

Doctor said:


> Here is a shot of the boat I marked on CJ Brown..........Doc



Seriously?! where exactly on the lake? Is there any news articles or reporting of this? Id love to read the story 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Detainer said:


> Seriously?! where exactly on the lake? Is there any news articles or reporting of this? Id love to read the story
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


No news articles...no one reports this because they would be responsible for having the boat salvaged at their cost...Doc has found a couple boats on the bottom with his electronics....they make nice habitat/cover for the fish!


----------



## Detainer

Intimidator said:


> No news articles...no one reports this because they would be responsible for having the boat salvaged at their cost...Doc has found a couple boats on the bottom with his electronics....they make nice habitat/cover for the fish!



Man that's crazy though. Interesting stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Tin Guppy said:


> Went out last Saturday morning and fished for 5 hours and got 1 short gator. Started back to work on monday for a company that I used to work for in the 90's so may not get out as much.


But look at all that fishing stuff that you can buy now!
Time to upgrade the SS GUPPY with top of the line electronics....hee hee


----------



## Intimidator

Hey Murn...this may help you out with the dye process...if you come up with anything else post it up...look back for some of the "Colors" threads...in the Spring during the spawns, fish will hit anything, either to eat before the spawn, or to protect nests, colors/lures normally don't matter much if the are used right..there are a couple pics of fish that I caught on paper and plastic to prove points..this is normally when you get double hookups and massive catches
As the season goes on, bright colors NORMALLY are used when light is low...Normally when the sun is out the natural colors are best...loud colors can scare fish away when they are feeding (keyed in) on fry. 
If the water is muddy the bright colors come back into play.
This time of year you must "match the hatch"...you have millions of shad fry or others, all are 1/2 inch to 2 inches, you have to make your offering even easier than swimming into a baitball and gorging on easy sushi....But, they also will never pass up a BIG EASY MEAL either.
Don't get frustrated during this time....we all can struggle with these conditions, but putting the time in now practicing will pay off later....and if you hit it right, you may hit one of those early morning or late night "surface feeding frenzies"...THEY ARE A BLAST!











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078

I have attached a pic of some type of cover I found yesterday. Check out the fish around it. The wind was blowing hard north yesterday. And these fish were tucked behind the cover. Don't know if this is from cover drop or not.

CJ was brutal yesterday with a couple tiny channels. Unable to catch any of these fish. Wish I could have hooked a couple of the fish displayed. 
















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Detainer

Fishman43078 said:


> I have attached a pic of some type of cover I found yesterday. Check out the fish around it. The wind was blowing hard north yesterday. And these fish were tucked behind the cover. Don't know if this is from cover drop or not.
> 
> CJ was brutal yesterday with a couple tiny channels. Unable to catch any of these fish. Wish I could have hooked a couple of the fish displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



We were there on the boat yesterday too from 5-9 and we were having the same problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Fishman43078 said:


> I have attached a pic of some type of cover I found yesterday. Check out the fish around it. The wind was blowing hard north yesterday. And these fish were tucked behind the cover. Don't know if this is from cover drop or not.
> 
> CJ was brutal yesterday with a couple tiny channels. Unable to catch any of these fish. Wish I could have hooked a couple of the fish displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy....at least you got out!
> This is the time when you have to drop shot, bobber fish, vertical jig, or suspend baits or lures...they are just so full that you have to put food at the end of their nose during the day time.
> Our best time to fish DOES NOT line up with their best time to feed....they are feeding at night when it is even easier to get fresh sushi.
> The amount of baitfish and fry right now is staggering...Dale and I drove out last night before the movie, and the Marina and other areas were alive on the surface....this is just easy pickins.
> Add that the entire lake is habitable...Man, that's tough!
> This is really the time to practice new techniques and skills...you know if it works now, it will work anytime when the bite gets tough.


----------



## Detainer

That's what we did last night. Vertical jigged minnows bathed in garlic salt lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Detainer said:


> That's what we did last night. Vertical jigged minnows bathed in garlic salt lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Trust me, I know...there is nothing more frustrating than looking at a screen choked full of fish and you can't get them to bite.
I see you left at 9....just a little too early before the night bite starts for Crappie, Bass, and Walleye....these fish see in color during the day and it takes up to an hour after the last noticeable light for their eyes to switch from cones to rods, this switches their eyes from color vision, to HD night (black and white) vision. 
I also think they are so keyed on little shad right now, that they notice colors they are feeding on....maybe scent also....I'm still experimenting on this!
School starts tomorrow so I can get out more during the day to test some other things.
I'm early on but we may need TRUE shad colored swimmers, a small silver spoon, or small silver spinner with swimmer, and be able to cast it, suspend it, and work it on them...I'm working on dyeing a more natural shad out of the white swimbaits I use...haven't got it down yet??...I have no problems at night, just during the day....and right now, that's about the only time I can get out also!


----------



## Detainer

Yea we left early. We had a crappie light to set in the water but we just decided to pack up and go home 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## murnjr13

Thinking of tryin again tonight around 9:00 9:30 ish. Not sure where im gonna try around but i think i might
Spent first half of the day baiting and unhooking the kiddos 8 little ones so tonight might be for me. I did dye a yellow chartruese, pink tip yellow tail and orange swimmer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## downtime8763

Fished from 5:30 till about 8pm,couldn't get gps to turn on found out if batteries weren't DEAD it would help ! Fished from memory (that's' harder to do the older I get) and two keeper crappie and a bunch of dinks all returned to mother CJ to get even bigger.Hope to be out Tuesday IF it's not storming as WITH fresh batteries for the gps !!Water temp 74-76,fish were biting 7-12 ft areas


----------



## jaws01

Got 5 shorts and 1 17
12 crappies 11 to 13in then rain hit and went dead 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaws01

Intimidator said:


> Nice user ID
> You been watching Shark week
> Thanks for the info, did you do any good?...things are tough right now with all the fry and small baitfish and perfect water temps to hunt....Alot of easy picking and full bellies!


5 short 1 17in 
12 crappies 11 to 13in then rain hit went dead 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator

jaws01 said:


> 5 short 1 17in
> 12 crappies 11 to 13in then rain hit went dead
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice hunting....Congrats!


----------



## murnjr13

At cj right now trying to work it lol. Well ended it at 10:30 with no catches. Will hive a go again this weekend with the new moon and see what happens.


----------



## FishOnOhio

The Fall CJ Brown fishing tournament is just a couple weeks away.

Here is the registration form and some went out in the mail today.

The date is September 13 2014 Please email me if you need a copy.


----------



## easytobeme03

Time is fast approaching , lets get entered and make this the best turn out so far for this tournament. The more teams that enter each class the more prize money there is to win .




FishOnOhio said:


> The Fall CJ Brown fishing tournament is just a couple weeks away.
> 
> Here is the registration form and some went out in the mail today.
> 
> The date is September 13 2014 Please email me if you need a copy.


----------



## Curtis937

FishOnOhio said:


> The Fall CJ Brown fishing tournament is just a couple weeks away.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the registration form and some went out in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> The date is September 13 2014 Please email me if you need a copy.




Ok for the catfish tourney with a two person team is it a total of 6 fish or 12 fish? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## easytobeme03

that is 1 fish over 28" plus 5 fish per person... So a max total of 12 fish per boat ( 2 person team )


----------



## Intimidator

Fished tonight from 4:30 until 7:30pm...caught 32 Crappie...all were legal but none bigger than 10.5 inches.
Also caught a Gator but he flipped as I was taking the Keitech out and didn't want his picture taken...it would have went about 20", I think.

Caught 1 fish on Electric Chicken and the rest on SMALL NATURAL COLORS...The Gator hit a 3" bluegill....most of the Crappie did also!
The sky and water were dark also...they are feeding on something similar.


----------



## Salmonid

Looks like me and Guppy will out tomorrow scrounging around for anything that will bite early, in my White and Blue Sea Nymph,( Say Howdy if your out) then later in the day Rusty has plans and Dana Birrell will step on board for some catfishing till early afternoon. will post any results later tomorrow. 

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Fished tonight from 4:30 until 7:30pm...caught 32 Crappie...all were legal but none bigger than 10.5 inches.
Also caught a Gator but he flipped as I was taking the Keitech out and didn't want his picture taken...it would have went about 20", I think.

Caught 1 fish on Electric Chicken and the rest on SMALL NATURAL COLORS...The Gator hit a 3" bluegill....most of the Crappie did also!
The sky and water were dark also...they are feeding on something similar.


----------



## Salmonid

Fished this am with Rusty ( Tin Guppy) for a few hrs for walleyes with only a dink channel cat to show for our efforts and then Dana Birrell showed up and switched over to Kitties, ended up with around 20 or so in a few hrs and caught a few decent fish too. 

Here is Rusty's 6.25 lber,










and then a double with Danas 4+ lber and Rustys 5.75 lber










and then I ended up with a big headed male with a long body, Big fish of the day at 7.25lbs, 










anyways we got a bunch of fish in the 3-4 lb range and Brent will be happy as Dana took a half dozen 1.5-3 lb fish home for dinner!

Bite was pretty good on fresh and frozen cut bait, forgot to look at what water temp was but color was good. also saw a ton of small shad schools swimming around on the graph today so that's a good sign for future fish food. I managed 3 nice 10" shad with the castnet in only about 15 throws near the docks so that was a pleasant surprise, we used those till they were gone and switched to frozen which seemed to work just as good. This was my first time on CJ this year for cats so it turned out to be a good day for everyone!

Ill let Rusty tell a story about a nice gator we saw someone else had. 

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

Salmonid said:


> Fished this am with Rusty ( Tin Guppy) for a few hrs for walleyes with only a dink channel cat to show for our efforts and then Dana Birrell showed up and switched over to Kitties, ended up with around 20 or so in a few hrs and caught a few decent fish too.
> 
> Here is Rusty's 6.25 lber,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then a double with Danas 4+ lber and Rustys 5.75 lber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I ended up with a big headed male with a long body, Big fish of the day at 7.25lbs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways we got a bunch of fish in the 3-4 lb range and Brent will be happy as Dana took a half dozen 1.5-3 lb fish home for dinner!
> 
> Bite was pretty good on fresh and frozen cut bait, forgot to look at what water temp was but color was good. also saw a ton of small shad schools swimming around on the graph today so that's a good sign for future fish food. I managed 3 nice 10" shad with the castnet in only about 15 throws near the docks so that was a pleasant surprise, we used those till they were gone and switched to frozen which seemed to work just as good. This was my first time on CJ this year for cats so it turned out to be a good day for everyone!
> 
> Ill let Rusty tell a story about a nice gator we saw someone else had.
> 
> Salmonid


I like Dana already!
Congrats Guys on a nice day out.


----------



## Dana.Birrell

Intimidator said:


> I like Dana already!
> Congrats Guys on a nice day out.


Can we be friends now? I have Facebook. You need to be Facebook friends to be real friends, right?

Another 3-4lber, I don't remember, they just started blurring together after #15











Two casts after I ask to cast a swim bait on a whistler jig head... Well, this happened.


----------



## Intimidator

Dana.Birrell said:


> Can we be friends now? I have Facebook. You need to be Facebook friends to be real friends, right?
> 
> Another 3-4lber, I don't remember, they just started blurring together after #15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two casts after I ask to cast a swim bait on a whistler jig head... Well, this happened.


Well,...the Fishigan shirt just killed any chance of us being friends!lol
Nice fish...congrats with the swimbait!


----------



## Intimidator

Went back out in the evening...same as yesterday...I know where plenty of 9-10.5 inch Crappie are!
They still want darker natural colors in this area...they would not touch a gummy color swimbait....as soon as you put on a natural, THUMP!


----------



## Tin Guppy

Water temp. was 77.8 and the gator was 7-8# caught by 3 guys trolling in a pontoon boat. Had some bites on the swimbaits but they would not commit to more than just bumping it.


----------



## Tin Guppy

It was nice meeting you Dana and hope you had a good time.


----------



## Dana.Birrell

Intimidator said:


> Well,...the Fishigan shirt just killed any chance of us being friends!lol
> Nice fish...congrats with the swimbait!


That's EXACTLY what my youngest son calls it when I go to Michigan for a weekend to visit my brother... and fish.



Tin Guppy said:


> It was nice meeting you Dana and hope you had a good time.



You as well. Yes I did and I learned some interesting things!


----------



## Detainer

Does anybody know how big a catfish has to be in order to keep it at CJ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Detainer said:


> Does anybody know how big a catfish has to be in order to keep it at CJ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Dude...no size limit..you can keep all the channels you want...they are over populated and stunted....feel free to take as many as possible....those 1 and 2 pounders are fantastic to eat!
Happy Kitty hunting!

Heck, I'll even help you prepare them! lol
First filet them fresh...you have 3 ways to soak filets with 3 different tastes, each will do a job if you don't like them fresh from the lake overnight...sea salt is to draw blood and break down protein binders...Creme or buttermilk will firm the filets and pull impurities, or apple cider vinegar will break it down and pull impurities and smells.
After soaking overnight, fill a skillet (cast iron), or fryer with olive or coconut oil, some like peanut but it has more calories....rinse the filets and dip in half and half, then in corn meal or Panko Seasoned Japanese bread crumbs, you can flavor with Old Bay fish seasoning if you like...fry until Golden...lay on paper towels to cool....then get a good beer and enjoy the feast with whatever else you want! YUM!


----------



## Detainer

Intimidator said:


> Dude...no size limit..you can keep all the channels you want...they are over populated and stunted....feel free to take as many as possible....those 1 and 2 pounders are fantastic to eat!
> 
> Happy Kitty hunting!



Awesome. Didn't know that. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Dude...no size limit..you can keep all the channels you want...they are over populated and stunted....feel free to take as many as possible....those 1 and 2 pounders are fantastic to eat!
> Happy Kitty hunting!
> 
> Heck, I'll even help you prepare them! lol
> First filet them fresh...you have 3 ways to soak filets with 3 different tastes, each will do a job if you don't like them fresh from the lake overnight...sea salt is to draw blood and break down protein binders...Creme or buttermilk will firm the filets and pull impurities, or apple cider vinegar will break it down and pull impurities and smells.
> After soaking overnight, fill a skillet (cast iron), or fryer with olive or coconut oil, some like peanut but it has more calories....rinse the filets and dip in half and half, then in corn meal or Panko Seasoned Japanese bread crumbs, you can flavor with Old Bay fish seasoning if you like...fry until Golden...lay on paper towels to cool....then get a good beer and enjoy the feast with whatever else you want! YUM!


Here ya go!


----------



## Dana.Birrell

Intimidator said:


> Dude...no size limit..you can keep all the channels you want...they are over populated and stunted....feel free to take as many as possible....those 1 and 2 pounders are fantastic to eat!
> Happy Kitty hunting!
> 
> Heck, I'll even help you prepare them! lol
> First filet them fresh...you have 3 ways to soak filets with 3 different tastes, each will do a job if you don't like them fresh from the lake overnight...sea salt is to draw blood and break down protein binders...Creme or buttermilk will firm the filets and pull impurities, or apple cider vinegar will break it down and pull impurities and smells.
> After soaking overnight, fill a skillet (cast iron), or fryer with* olive* or coconut oil, some like peanut but it has more calories....rinse the filets and dip in half and half, then in corn meal or Panko Seasoned Japanese bread crumbs, you can flavor with Old Bay fish seasoning if you like...fry until Golden...lay on paper towels to cool....then get a good beer and enjoy the feast with whatever else you want! YUM!


Don't ever deep fry in Olive Oil, it's smoke point is EXTREMELY low and you're more likely to burn it and ruin your food than successfully fry something in it. Like you said though, Peanut Oil.


----------



## Intimidator

Dana.Birrell said:


> Don't ever deep fry in Olive Oil, it's smoke point is EXTREMELY low and you're more likely to burn it and ruin your food than successfully fry something in it. Like you said though, Peanut Oil.


My fryer has temp control, or if I'm using the Big cast Iron skillet on the grill, I just turn the heat down...Olive and Coconut are each one of the best heart healthy oils, THEY ARE VERY LIGHT OILS THAT DO NOT CHANGE THE TASTE OF FOODS!
The fish in the pics were fried with Olive Oil! YUMMY!


----------



## Dana.Birrell

Intimidator said:


> My fryer has temp control, or if I'm using the Big cast Iron skillet on the grill, I just turn the heat down...Olive and Coconut are each one of the best heart healthy oils, THEY ARE VERY LIGHT OILS THAT DO NOT CHANGE THE TASTE OF FOODS!
> The fish in the pics were fried with Olive Oil! YUMMY!


As a chef, I'm going to have to disagree. Try cooking a steak side by side, one with olive oil and one with vegetable oil.

Olive oil downright ruins some foods. Fish, however, doesn't taste bad with olive oil.


----------



## Intimidator

Dana.Birrell said:


> As a chef, I'm going to have to disagree. Try cooking a steak side by side, one with olive oil and one with vegetable oil.
> 
> Olive oil downright ruins some foods. Fish, however, doesn't taste bad with olive oil.


I am not a Chef so please Enlighten me  why in heavens would you cook steak in oil???
I buy my steaks from a local butcher and either grill over Charcoal or my Tru Infrared....they are 2 napkin juicy!YUM
If I want a different taste, I'll carmelize with Brown sugar and spices.

AND Please, Post some good BAKED FISH recipes for us!


----------



## Dana.Birrell

Intimidator said:


> I am not a Chef so please Enlighten me  why in heavens would you cook steak in oil???
> I buy my steaks from a local butcher and either grill over Charcoal or my Tru Infrared....they are 2 napkin juicy!YUM
> If I want a different taste, I'll carmelize with Brown sugar and spices.
> 
> AND Please, Post some good BAKED FISH recipes for us!


Baked fish is... not always great. Especially if the filet of the fish is on the thinner side. Though, if you're hell bent on not derp frying it, wrap it in paper towels for a few minutes to pull as much excess moisture out as possible (unless it's a fresh filet and hasn't been soaked in water), lightly swizzle vegetable or canola oil on the fish and season with salt and pepper - bake at 350 until thickest parts flake.

As for oil on a steak, 99% of the time you order a steak in a restaurant you're going to get a steak seared on a flat top in some sort of fat. When I cook mine, I sear them on both sides, cover them in truffle salt and bake them until mid rare.


----------



## Intimidator

Dana.Birrell said:


> Baked fish is... not always great. Especially if the filet of the fish is on the thinner side. Though, if you're hell bent on not derp frying it, wrap it in paper towels for a few minutes to pull as much excess moisture out as possible (unless it's a fresh filet and hasn't been soaked in water), lightly swizzle vegetable or canola oil on the fish and season with salt and pepper - bake at 350 until thickest parts flake.
> 
> As for oil on a steak, 99% of the time you order a steak in a restaurant you're going to get a steak seared on a flat top in some sort of fat. When I cook mine, I sear them on both sides, cover them in truffle salt and bake them until mid rare.


Come-on.....what kind of boring chef is that...I bake crappie or Walleye in a olive oil coated dish, with plenty of real butter and garlic and herbs, and a Panko crust.
Jeff has a cheese baked dish....we need something alittle more spectacular from a "CHEF"!
I'm single and may want to impress a "friend", or feed my picky growing 13 y/o! lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Intimidator said:


> Come-on.....what kind of boring chef is that...I bake crappie or Walleye in a olive oil coated dish, with plenty of real butter and garlic and herbs, and a Panko crust.
> Jeff has a cheese baked dish....we need something alittle more spectacular from a "CHEF"!
> I'm single and may want to impress a "friend", or feed my picky growing 13 y/o! lol


Lemme know when u wanna different recipe,i know of tons(and im not a big fish eater) lol no chef here(2 yrs vocational culinary arts,but never followed up,except a little catering,but still LOVE to cook). PLENTY of great ways to make fish w/o the fryer. 

As for the oil, on leaner grilled cuts like top sirloin,and flank a little oil and heavy salt only adds to the flavor. But if you like the fattier cuts like ribeye,and strips no oil is needed. And i agree 100%,as long as you control the heat,any oil will do. In my house i keep canola in bulk,and a small bottle of olive oil. My family ptefers salad dressing made with a tad of olive oil and vinegar. And if im out of olive oil I use my canola,no sweat on every thing else...


----------



## Intimidator

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lemme know when u wanna different recipe,i know of tons(and im not a big fish eater) lol no chef here(2 yrs vocational culinary arts,but never followed up,except a little catering,but still LOVE to cook). PLENTY of great ways to make fish w/o the fryer.
> 
> As for the oil, on leaner grilled cuts like top sirloin,and flank a little oil and heavy salt only adds to the flavor. But if you like the fattier cuts like ribeye,and strips no oil is needed. And i agree 100%,as long as you control the heat,any oil will do. In my house i keep canola in bulk,and a small bottle of olive oil. My family ptefers salad dressing made with a tad of olive oil and vinegar. And if im out of olive oil I use my canola,no sweat on every thing else...


Yep, I like cuts like Porterhouse, Dale likes Strips, and of course Prime Rib.....I will not use Genetically modified Rapeseed oil, except for an insecticide! After the heavy processing, high temps, and chemicals used to make it NON TOXIC and safe for human consumption, there are no benefits and still questions!
I prefer natural tropical oils to fry in, along with olive oil, and butter, plenty of health benefits....We Love fish...and seafood...I'm always looking for more recipe's for fish. My Mother taught me to cook, to survive college and impress chicks...she is a Fantastic Natural cook. I try to buy as much Natural or Organic as possible and read labels...too many cut corners in the food industry!
My favorite Summer meal is my fried fish, with sliced home grown tomatoes (little sea salt and garlic powder) and cucs (homemade veggie dip), herbal home grown green beans, and home grown sweet corn...then a homemade Apple crisp with homegrown apples and homemade Vanilla ice creme! YUM 
This is my Annual Labor Day Family meal!
And I still weigh the same as my Senior playing weight in football...just proportioned differently!lol

I'd be real interested in Healthier Baked fish! I'm sure Several others on the thread would also!

One thing that I have found to work for me is only keeping fish in the late Winter, Early Spring period when Filets are cold and firm, this is when I fill my freezers...I think this lends to a better meal???
Some people complain of smells, etc, and I never seem to have this problem???


----------



## fished-out

The smells are usually the result of badly handled fish. There's also an old wives tale that fish caught in the summer, especially crappie, are "mushy". Baloney. If you catch a fish in the morning, then drag it around all day in 80 degree water, you've par-broiled it--no wonder it's mushy! Keep it alive, then put it immediately on ice after removing from the livewell. If you're a shore fisherman, that's a tough row to hoe and you are probably better off waiting until cold weather to keep fish, as Intimidator says.

Most of the time, a bad smell is a sign of "old" fish, mishandled, etc. It's simply decomposition. Yes, there can be a slight fishy smell (they ARE fish), but it shouldn't be strong. And some types of fish do smell more than others, especially if they're an oily fish.


----------



## bmffishing247

Intimidator would you mind sharing your homemade veggie dip recipe. I love my veggies and eat them all the time. I don't mind the store bought veggie dip but home made stuff always tastes better. 

Thanks
Jesse


----------



## Salmonid

Fished out, summer channel catfish are different tasting because they completely change there forage habits, Early Spring and up through spawn, fish are headed into shallows and feasting heavily on gills and other panfish as they are also in the shallows, then they spawn, then they come out of spawn and move to deeper section s of the lake to recover and avoid hot water, at this time the Channels start nosing into and snouting into algae and mud looking for insects and larval treats, at this time 90% of the feeding is in "muck" always apparent when you catch them and their stomach's are muddy on the outside and if you squeeze them a bit, they poop pure strings of algae and sludge, the smell will drop a grown man. It is during this time of year that no serious catfish eating man will touch them. its not lore, its the truth, ask your grampa about it. Prespawn and fall when they are aggressively chasing baitfish and shad is when they taste the best. 

Salmonid


----------



## Intimidator

bmffishing247 said:


> Intimidator would you mind sharing your homemade veggie dip recipe. I love my veggies and eat them all the time. I don't mind the store bought veggie dip but home made stuff always tastes better.
> 
> Thanks
> Jesse


Jesse
I grow my own herbs in barrels also, so I use fresh....you can use dried but IMHO is is not a good as fresh.
People on diets can use Low Fat Sour creme, MW, or Yogurt as a substitute.
I'M NOT ON A DIET YET!

1 1/2 cups sour creme.
3/4 cup Miracle whip OR Mayo, I like MW
1 Tablespoon fresh minced Onion (ground it up small)
1 Teaspoon fresh Garlic
1 Teaspoon minced dill
1 Teaspoon minced parsley
1 Teaspoon minced horseradish

Refrigerate overnight.
MUNCH!


----------



## Intimidator

fished-out said:


> The smells are usually the result of badly handled fish. There's also an old wives tale that fish caught in the summer, especially crappie, are "mushy". Baloney. If you catch a fish in the morning, then drag it around all day in 80 degree water, you've par-broiled it--no wonder it's mushy! Keep it alive, then put it immediately on ice after removing from the livewell. If you're a shore fisherman, that's a tough row to hoe and you are probably better off waiting until cold weather to keep fish, as Intimidator says.
> 
> Most of the time, a bad smell is a sign of "old" fish, mishandled, etc. It's simply decomposition. Yes, there can be a slight fishy smell (they ARE fish), but it shouldn't be strong. And some types of fish do smell more than others, especially if they're an oily fish.


Yes, some of the complaints are from handling....but Mark has the Catfish covered also!
I can tell you that WB are terrible in the summer...I can eat WB all Spring, but once the water heats up, they are just plain mushy...I only live 10+ minutes away and still put my fish on ice...it doesn't matter with WB, they are just ripe!
Heard the same thing about true Bass, but since I never keep or eat them, I can't speak for them...
Crappie and Gators seem to be the only species that don't seem to turn mushy in heat, UNLESS YOU DON'T TAKE CARE OF THEM PROPERLY!


----------



## Dana.Birrell

fished-out said:


> The smells are usually the result of badly handled fish. There's also an old wives tale that fish caught in the summer, especially crappie, are "mushy". Baloney. If you catch a fish in the morning, then drag it around all day in 80 degree water, you've par-broiled it--no wonder it's mushy! Keep it alive, then put it immediately on ice after removing from the livewell. If you're a shore fisherman, that's a tough row to hoe and you are probably better off waiting until cold weather to keep fish, as Intimidator says.
> 
> Most of the time, a bad smell is a sign of "old" fish, mishandled, etc. It's simply decomposition. Yes, there can be a slight fishy smell (they ARE fish), but it shouldn't be strong. And some types of fish do smell more than others, especially if they're an oily fish.


Keeping in mind that decomposition is done by bacteria.


----------



## Detainer

Do chicken liver work well for cats in CJ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dana.Birrell

Detainer said:


> Do chicken liver work well for cats in CJ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Sure, if you want to catch the smallest cats in the lake!


----------



## Detainer

Dana.Birrell said:


> Sure, if you want to catch the smallest cats in the lake!



Lol what do you suggest? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dana.Birrell

Detainer said:


> Lol what do you suggest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Cut shad and cut gills, in that order.


----------



## Detainer

Dana.Birrell said:


> Cut shad and cut gills, in that order.



I'm planning a trip up there for Sunday. Would really love to get my hands on some nice cats. We've used minnows up there before and done decent. My dad caught a 30" cat on minnows last week at CJ










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cyberfox2200

Nice job brent


----------



## murnjr13

Ended up with 6 7" to 10" fish last night. Bite started about t minutes before the rain hit and once it past it lasted till just before dark. Brent ty stop and start sir was way to go, 1st cast after i hung up the phone.


----------



## murnjr13

Last evenings catch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Swing Impact on a red hook jig and braid...could this be Intimidator2.0?


----------



## murnjr13

Lol well well. I did take some notes and tips and enjoyed the fruits of angler appreciation & friendship lol.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Hey I'm right there with you!


----------



## murnjr13

Great guy isnt he. Took my none fishing butt under his wing and has helped a ton. I tried a whole bunch of diff baits and in 12 trips didnt catch anything till i got my keitechs. Last night was first night with the techs. They really seamed to like the pearl. Got 4 on pearl and 2 on bluegill flash. Felt bad 1 took the bait way deep and was bleeding through the gills when i got him out of the water. Hook was in what looked like the top of his mouth way behind where is eyes are. I got the hook out easly as i could and held him in the water for a a bit to see if he was goona make it. He was a little champ lol


----------



## Intimidator

murnjr13 said:


> Great guy isnt he. Took my none fishing butt under his wing and has helped a ton. I tried a whole bunch of diff baits and in 12 trips didnt catch anything till i got my keitechs. Last night was first night with the techs. They really seamed to like the pearl. Got 4 on pearl and 2 on bluegill flash. Felt bad 1 took the bait way deep and was bleeding through the gills when i got him out of the water. Hook was in what looked like the top of his mouth way behind where is eyes are. I got the hook out easly as i could and held him in the water for a a bit to see if he was goona make it. He was a little champ lol


CONGRATS! VERY NICE in tough Summer Conditions from the bank! 

Let me say that as you use them more and more, you will develope your own style and what works for you! 
So how did that FIRST bite feel???
Now you'll start finding keys and hopefully you can help someone else!

I just put A good "COLOR" research post on the GMR Algae thread...that may help also!


----------



## murnjr13

Yeah first bite was great lol. Def feel the diff of snag to bite. Lost a few baits though as there soft lol. But part of the price. Will check the color thread. Got some more techs coming lol so will have some to play colors with lol.


----------



## Intimidator

tearsmurnjr13 said:


> Yeah first bite was great lol. Def feel the diff of snag to bite. Lost a few baits though as there soft lol. But part of the price. Will check the color thread. Got some more techs coming lol so will have some to play colors with lol.


Now you need to buy MEND-IT....it is a super glue for plastic baits...it bonds them, fixes tears, etc....look for it on-line.
The best part is it does not make the bait hard, they remain soft and supple.
Regular super glue makes them hard and stiff.


----------



## murnjr13

Got it, and best part is they already shipped it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fished-out

I could see that--what they eat definitely could affect how they taste.

However, the "bad stuff", chemical or otherwise, tends to accumulate in the fat, which tends to center around the belly and lateral line. I do two things with large fish, be they catfish, walleye, or bass--after fileting: 1) I "scrape" the redish-silvery stuff off, and 2) I make a small cut about 1" long on either side of the lateral line and "zip" the center line out by pulling the two sides away from each other. I also cut away any of the yellow belly fat. Seems to work for me. 

I think black crappie taste better than white crappie at times, especially in the summer. Ever notice how white crappie and smell more like shad in the summer?



Salmonid said:


> , at this time 90% of the feeding is in "muck" always apparent when you catch them and their stomach's are muddy on the outside and if you squeeze them a bit, they poop pure strings of algae and sludge, the smell will drop a grown man. It is during this time of year that no serious catfish eating man will touch them. its not lore, its the truth, ask your grampa about it. Prespawn and fall when they are aggressively chasing baitfish and shad is when they taste the best.
> 
> Salmonid


----------



## fished-out

Can't comment on white bass--don't eat them when there are walleye, crappie and bluegill to be had!



Intimidator said:


> Yes, some of the complaints are from handling....but Mark has the Catfish covered also!
> I can tell you that WB are terrible in the summer...I can eat WB all Spring, but once the water heats up, they are just plain mushy...I only live 10+ minutes away and still put my fish on ice...it doesn't matter with WB, they are just ripe!
> Heard the same thing about true Bass, but since I never keep or eat them, I can't speak for them...
> Crappie and Gators seem to be the only species that don't seem to turn mushy in heat, UNLESS YOU DON'T TAKE CARE OF THEM PROPERLY!


----------



## Intimidator

Trying to come up with different shad coloration...hard to match the iridescence of their colors with and without light...it's very hard to see but after coloring, everything was dipped in clear UV Blast...the colors actually change alittle with light.
The "Other" swimbaits are from a "Friend" that I am trialing...he could really be on to some new ideas.
His swimmers are not as round/oval as the K's, the sides are narrower like a Shad bait, they will displace water differently, along with the round paddle which is straight up and down, like I like!
Also placed my order for the New Z - Man 2.75 swimmers.


----------



## yakfish

Nice looking swimmers Brent! I've been curious to try that worm dip myself but I guess it wouldn't work too well on darker colors. Do the colors "bleed" into other baits?


----------



## Intimidator

yakfish said:


> Nice looking swimmers Brent! I've been curious to try that worm dip myself but I guess it wouldn't work too well on darker colors. Do the colors "bleed" into other baits?


NORMALLY, they will NOT bleed on each other...buy they will bleed and melt other plastics...I let mine dry, then soak them in water to set everything.
SOME plastic hold better than others and if you use scent it also can have an effect...the Sight Flash (white) of the K's does not have scent, but K's have POWDERED scent which does not effect the color!

Please check out the NEW K-tech CRAW due in Sept...Man, it looks GREAT!


----------



## Intimidator

Went out for a couple hrs from 11-1 after the rain....have a bike race going on and Robert Eastman was closed...headed for the cover in 14ft.
Trialing New swimbaits and shad colors.
Caught 19 Crappie all legal up to 10.5 and this bonus LM...all on the Shad colors.


----------



## Intimidator

Intimidator said:


> Went out for a couple hrs from 11-1 after the rain....have a bike race going on and Robert Eastman was closed...headed for the cover in 14ft.
> Trialing New swimbaits and shad colors.
> Caught 19 Crappie all legal up to 10.5 and this bonus LM...all on the Shad colors.


LM are fun when they smash a swimmer.


----------



## murnjr13

Went fishing this morning from 6am to 10 am only caught 2 7" crappies. Thought the bite would be better, but still leaning so. Hopefully im able to take better advantage of overcast days. Too bad i missed ya yesterday Brent, would have been great to catch up with you. Nice fish btw.


----------



## bmffishing247

Had a fantastic morning on CJ today. Water was nice a quiet since no jet skis and ski boats were out. Fished from 6 am until 10 am. 5 largemouth caught. Finally able to put all the things I've learned this year on CJ to good use. Every time I go I am searching and learning. Biggest was 17 inches and rest were no less than 15.


----------



## Intimidator

bmffishing247 said:


> Had a fantastic morning on CJ today. Water was nice a quiet since no jet skis and ski boats were out. Fished from 6 am until 10 am. 5 largemouth caught. Finally able to put all the things I've learned this year on CJ to good use. Every time I go I am searching and learning. Biggest was 17 inches and rest were no less than 15.


VERY NICE....CONGRATS!
Not bad for a lake with no bass! lol


----------



## Intimidator

murnjr13 said:


> Went fishing this morning from 6am to 10 am only caught 2 7" crappies. Thought the bite would be better, but still leaning so. Hopefully im able to take better advantage of overcast days. Too bad i missed ya yesterday Brent, would have been great to catch up with you. Nice fish btw.


Dude....you are still a newbie to swimmers and lake fishing...most people that go out during this time of year have that Pepe Le Pew smell....and you are fishin' from the bank!
CONGRATS! 
Keep up the good work....like I said before....practice and experiment.


----------



## murnjr13

Sure am lol lots of practice lol. Been fun


----------



## Intimidator

I just put the last pieces of my tackle together...the NEW Z MAN Slim SwimZ Swimbaits and GrubZ are as good as I thought...The PogyZ is baitfish scented with Pro-Cure Super Gel. 
I love Z Man's plastic...IMHO, it is the best formula on the market.
These sizes and shapes fit in between the Keitech's I use.
Nothing matches the durability....they have the colors that I need to fish with and 3 perfect whites to dye.


----------



## Intimidator

Z Man is out of Ladson, South Carolina....and have a full line of plastics. 
I never liked their swimbaits because they never came close to the Keitechs....now they have grubs, and redesigned new swimmers that are fantastic...like I said, they fit perfectly in the holes that were in my system.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

So much for missing tails eh? Nice. Going to have to try these. Whats the color on those Keitechs? Looks like.... I don't even know lol. Interesting though.


----------



## Intimidator

MassillonBuckeye said:


> So much for missing tails eh? Nice. Going to have to try these. Whats the color on those Keitechs? Looks like.... I don't even know lol. Interesting though.


Z Man doesn't have the nice natural colors like Keitech....but luckily they have the colors I needed...Smoke Hologram (smoke silver glitter) one of my favorite spring and fall colors, Glow Bone (clear white/silver glitter, Bad Shad which is dead on, and pearl to dye...I also like the smoky shad, pink glow, and their electric chicken, dome colors are not across all lines yet...the Slim SwimZ is only in 2.5 inch, which is PERFECT right now....the PogyZ is a 3" chunk that moves well and smells great.


----------



## polebender

Intimidator said:


> I just put the last pieces of my tackle together...the NEW Z MAN Slim SwimZ Swimbaits and GrubZ are as good as I thought...The PogyZ is baitfish scented with Pro-Cure Super Gel.
> I love Z Man's plastic...IMHO, it is the best formula on the market.
> These sizes and shapes fit in between the Keitech's I use.
> Nothing matches the durability....they have the colors that I need to fish with and 3 perfect whites to dye.


Did you order these online or buy locally?


----------



## Intimidator

polebender said:


> Did you order these online or buy locally?


Online...at the Z Man store...I really didn't think they'd be out til next year since they were just at the 2014 I cast show....really glad to get them now and practice with them again this weekend.


----------



## polebender

Intimidator said:


> Online...at the Z Man store...I really didn't think they'd be out til next year since they were just at the 2014 I cast show....really glad to get them now and practice with them again this weekend.


Ok, thanks. They look great!


----------



## Intimidator

Another reason I like Z Man is that you can scent them, and they absorb scent and hold it without effecting performance....I use the exact same scent as Z Man does...Pro-Cure....The best scent on the Market.


----------



## EnonEye

Intimidator said:


> Another reason I like Z Man is that you can scent them, and they absorb scent and hold it without effecting performance....I use the exact same scent as Z Man does...Pro-Cure....The best scent on the Market.


You are one busy man Brent. I notice in the pic you cover the plastics with scent on the outside, do you also inject the scent into the body? Just curious.


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> You are one busy man Brent. I notice in the pic you cover the plastics with scent on the outside, do you also inject the scent into the body? Just curious.


You can, but the Z Man plastic absorbs the scent really well....Keitechs use a powdered scent that is mixed in with the plastic...if you would do this to the Keitechs, they become a melty mess because of the silicon used!
Plastics are a strange bird...some companies use cheap junk and it shows with the action, and heavy plastic smell...these companies just add scent to try and cover up the worthlessness...companies that really engineer their plastics to do a job also have found out that adding other "Fish Triggers" just adds extra benefits, they also test which ways are best to add scent, etc, and there are differnt ways to achieve scent triggers.
I do believe that at some times, extra triggers, like scent are needed to make fish bite! Not during spawns, but times like now when fish are full and fishing can be tough...Any advantage is worth it in my book!
I also know when I was fishing in SC, that all of the good fishermen used Menhaden or Menhaden scent...A Menhaden is a "Ocean" Shad that is even oilier, stinks even worse than shad, AND ALL FISH LOVE THEM!
I also know Top GUIDES and Fishermen all over, use Pro-Cure....I'm just trying for that extra advantage...I haven't had a BIG fish in awhile!


----------



## Intimidator

Fished from 7 until 9:30pm...caught fish in the daylight on the Smoke Slim SwimZ and in the dark with the Moon Glow GrubZ...this is almost getting too easy making these calls!
I'm due for a BIG FALL soon!

The Slim SwimZ has the tightest Action I have ever seen, they have A perfect small bait swimming movement...Fantastic! 
The GRUBZ IS THE BEST CURLY TAIL I HAVE EVER USED. The action is just Great.
USED THE SAME 2 BAITS ALL NIGHT!
The Moon glow...glows in the dark...just lit it up with my phone every 10 minutes or so!
Nothing would hit the PogyZ....they are gorging on small fish!
The PogyZ wobbles in the water...It is gonna be a killer ********** in the Spring, Late Fall.


----------



## murnjr13

Lol you are the man Brent lol dang. You have one heck of an arsenal. Very nice


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Sir Intimidator, please leave a fish or 2 for the rest of us, OK ? Man, you have too much free time ! Seriously, your `research` should pay off this fall...


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sir Intimidator, please leave a fish or 2 for the rest of us, OK ? Man, you have too much free time ! Seriously, your `research` should pay off this fall...


I can only get out when Dale is at "The Womb's"...fishing is not "fast enough paced" for him right now!

Went back out late this morning and was hitting small 9-10 inch Crappie again in deep water, with some dyed swim and grub Z's...couldn't find any Big Crappie or deep Gators....went to shallow water cover and managed 3 small 16-17 inch Gators on the dyed swim Z....Smoke wasn't working...still nothing on the PogyZ....I imagine it will come in, late fall.


----------



## yakfish

"The Wombs"....LOL!


----------



## Intimidator

yakfish said:


> "The Wombs"....LOL!


I hear ALOT of women who have custody, calling their ex's sperm donor's....figured it was only right to reciprocate biology!


----------



## murnjr13

I love it Brent. Your exactly right. Have a womb of my own lol.


----------



## bmffishing247

Good morning CJ!


----------



## Intimidator

bmffishing247 said:


> Good morning CJ!


VERY Nice!
Murnjr and I were watching from the outside of the Marina! Beautiful day!

We fished the shallows looking for the "Toothy Critters", and didn't have any luck...we couldn't even get a Crappie to bite shallow...tried everything. 
Moved to deep water and after trying all the Natural colors, put on the stupid MOON Glow Z Grub with a dyed Chartreuse tail and the Crappie started thumping it....Amazing!
Then we ended the morning by trying for deep water Gators....they must have all been full!
Left st 10:30 to mow.

Great time out with Murn...he has this all figured out, he understands all the lessons, knows the "feels", what to look for, patterns, and choosing and using lures..right now he is just REEL handicapped, and when he gets a new one, he'll be a machine! 

Good Fishing To All!


----------



## bmffishing247

Another great day bassin on CJ. Can't wait for the tournament on Saturday.


----------



## bmffishing247

Beautiful CJ bass. And a great view this morning


----------



## Intimidator

bmffishing247 said:


> Beautiful CJ bass. And a great view this morning


Nice...hope to be out to see the weigh in Saturday.
Good Luck and Good Fishing!


----------



## Intimidator

Cyberfox and I headed out for some deep water Crappie action at The Cliffs...fished for about two and a half hours and things were the same as the last few days...still only finding smaller fish with a few to 10.5 inches.
They wouldn't hit a natural color, everything had to have a white chartreuse combo...Electric Chicken was deadly along with the dyed Z Man grubs...actually had alot of bites on the 2.8 Keitechs again in Electric Chicken also. 
Of course we missed a few fish due to all the catching up...I missed a HUGE bite while flapping my gums.
Very fun night...Good fishing also!


----------



## cyberfox2200

had a good time catching up with Brent today. caught some dink crappie and got to enjoy a beautiful fall like day.


----------



## Intimidator

Lowell H Turner said:


> BTW, has anyone fished the `rock pile` recently ? Curious if it`s doing any good ? Wish we`d have had more 10 holed bricks to put on top of it...


I haven't found a way to be able to cast out to it yet!
Guess I'm going to have to wait for the next hurricane, get a drone, or piggy back off a kite or bird!
Lowell, this may take awhile!


----------



## chuck71

Over that???? That's crazy... He just needs a new IP and screen name


----------



## ShakeDown

The thread has been reopened. Many members have contributed to the content and it would be unfair to them if the thread remained closed. 

However, if anyone wants to derail or hijack this thread and continue to discuss or question the events that have unfolded with a former senior member, then we will take appropriate action (member, not thread) per our TOS.


----------



## Salmonid

Someone please give us a update on the Salvation Army tourney last Saturday .. 
Thanks
Salmonid


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ShakeDown said:


> The thread has been reopened. Many members have contributed to the content and it would be unfair to them if the thread remained closed.
> 
> However, if anyone wants to derail or hijack this thread and continue to discuss or question the events that have unfolded with a former senior member, then we will take appropriate action (member, not thread) per our TOS.


Thanks.........


----------



## ssouthard

Hello all,

I have finished up 30 years with the state and now I have time to fish a lot more! Hope all had a great holiday season. Been by the marina but no ice fisherman found. Must be over by the federal property.

Has anyone fished the Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail tournament before? http://www.midohiosaugeyetrail.com/53.html 

I am interested in joining that league and I will need a co angler. I just purchased a new boat and I will have it here in a couple weeks. I am looking into planner boards and possibly down rigger equipment for trolling if needed.

Indian lake, CJ, Buckeye and Alum are the lakes for the tournaments. Let me know if interested. Here is a picture of the new boat


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Thought this thread was deleted...


----------



## All Thumbs

that is a nice looking boat. that rebel series has a good layout and looks great for fishing. I hope you enjoy your retirement and have lots of good fishing days ahead.

all thumbs


----------



## Byg

SS, I have the same boat except w/full windshield, I really like mine. Did you buy new? if so, curious to what dealer. Enjoy....


----------



## ssouthard

Got at Eagle Creek Marine in Dayton.


----------



## ssouthard

I agree All Thumbs it will work for walleye, trolling if needed and bass


----------



## ssouthard

Hi Lowell it seems to be working still....


----------



## Byg

That's where I got mine, I have not needed any service but they always treat me well.


----------



## ssouthard

well I went to Eagle Marine, met two guys from South Vienna today, both have Lund boats and fish out at CJ Brown.

Changed my fishing video sounder to a Humminbird 999 side scan. hope it is as good as the reviews say....

Last weekend CJ was wide open, now its closed in, crazy weather for sure!


----------



## ryanrieds

Anyone having any luck ice fishing at cj?


----------



## Wise Derriere

Anyone getting any walleyes at CJB?


----------



## BlueBoat98

I had a half hour to lurk at the ramp today and talked to two guys coming in. Water temp is about 56 out in the lake, 60 at the ramp. The one boat with two guys was skunked looking for anything. He said he marked a lot of fish but never got a bite. The other guy in a nice Bass Boat said the bass were "really biting." He reported C&R of 5 nice ones and lost two. He was happy because he was shaking down his boat.

If this weather holds I'll be out for the first time this weekend.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Wise Derriere

Thanks. I may make my first trip ever Wed. Any location tips for walleye would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ryanrieds

Walleye out of a boat is few and far between from my experience


----------



## walleyejigger

ryanrieds said:


> Walleye out of a boat is few and far between from my experience


you need to get out there with me and blueboat we will show you how to catch them


----------



## brandonw

Wanted to bump this thread. I've been reading it a lot lately anticipating a trip relatively soon. Anyone fish CJB lately?


----------



## ryanrieds

walleyejigger said:


> you need to get out there with me and blueboat we will show you how to catch them


When you guys wanna go out?


----------



## percidaeben

Nice bump. I miss this thread and Intimidator


----------



## Saugeye Tom

KEEP THE BUMP UP.. Has anyone heard from Lowel???


----------



## Greenpea

Saugeye Tom said:


> KEEP THE BUMP UP.. Has anyone heard from Lowel???


I was at the docks recently and could not find a fish to save my life. I have a Marcum and seriously never marked a single fish. I did have bait fish hit my screen a couple of times but no fish. I'm going to head there tomorrow and hit several different areas......spill way, docks and rocks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## brandonw

Greenpea- let us know how you do


----------



## Greenpea

brandonw said:


> Greenpea- let us know how you do


Well I made it over to one of the three...the spillway. Nothing pretty much sums it up. I tried a minnow under a bobber and twister tails. I'll more than likely hit the docks at some point tomorrow.


----------



## brandonw

Any luck at the docks?


----------



## Greenpea

brandonw said:


> Any luck at the docks?


I started to head that way but it was bit windy. I'm itching to find something there. I have some new goodies I want to try.


----------



## brandonw

I'm hoping to head up there either Thursday or Friday. Any good info or tips? I was thinking of hitting the popular spots (Marina, Dam) as this will be my first time at CJB.


----------



## Greenpea

I hit the Marina earlier today and did pretty good with the blue gills. I used a chartreuse and pink tungsten jig tipped with a waxie.


----------



## Salmonid

Pea. Good job. Any keepers? And if i was yo look for saugeyes id go to deer creek spillway after water comes down. Spillway will be full of fish then


----------



## linebacker43

Hey Pea, are you using your ice rods when gill/crappie fishing the docks? The reason I ask is that I would like to take the wife and kids out perhaps this weekend. Kids are all under 10 years of age and have smaller zebco set ups and it would be easier for them to fish with them with the light tackle. Myself and the wife can use my ice rods and jigs. Just trying to get a feel for what's being used right now. Thanks for any info. Linebacker43


----------



## Greenpea

Salmonid said:


> Pea. Good job. Any keepers? And if i was yo look for saugeyes id go to deer creek spillway after water comes down. Spillway will be full of fish then


Actually a few where keepers. A couple dinks here and there as well but a good time none the less. Thanks for the tip on Deer Creek.


----------



## Greenpea

linebacker43 said:


> Hey Pea, are you using your ice rods when gill/crappie fishing the docks? The reason I ask is that I would like to take the wife and kids out perhaps this weekend. Kids are all under 10 years of age and have smaller zebco set ups and it would be easier for them to fish with them with the light tackle. Myself and the wife can use my ice rods and jigs. Just trying to get a feel for what's being used right now. Thanks for any info. Linebacker43


I used my ice rods. I caught most off the bottom but also grabbed a few that were suspended. I used my flasher which helped tell me what they wanted. When nothing was on the screen I bounced my jig on the bottom a couple times then bounced the jig around a bit just above the bottom maybe two feet or so. The gills would come in under the jig and just sit there. As soon as I would twitch the jig again they would come up and hit. Pink and Chartreuse worked well.


----------



## brandonw

Thanks for the info greenpea. The girl and I will be there tomorrow for gills/crappies. Hopefully get a few keepers for a nice New Years dinner


----------



## linebacker43

Thanks for the info Pea. Hopefully give it a try tomorrow !


----------



## brandonw

Well the girl and I were at the marina from 1145 to 1300. Tried jigs tipped with waxworms, no luck. We tried fishing the bottom and a few feet up, just couldn't find the fish. Moved to a couple different spots in the marina. It was definitely cold with a nice 10-20 mph wind coming through or I would've liked to stay longer. Hopefully you guys have better luck. I'm going to try to get out earlier next time. 

First time using the ice fishing equipment and I think it went alright. Our gloves seemed to be something of an issue when it came to tying knots but after knots were tied and lines in the water it was fine. Wish we had somethin to show for our efforts but a good learning experience nonetheless.


----------



## Greenpea

brandonw said:


> Well the girl and I were at the marina from 1145 to 1300. Tried jigs tipped with waxworms, no luck. We tried fishing the bottom and a few feet up, just couldn't find the fish. Moved to a couple different spots in the marina. It was definitely cold with a nice 10-20 mph wind coming through or I would've liked to stay longer. Hopefully you guys have better luck. I'm going to try to get out earlier next time.
> 
> First time using the ice fishing equipment and I think it went alright. Our gloves seemed to be something of an issue when it came to tying knots but after knots were tied and lines in the water it was fine. Wish we had somethin to show for our efforts but a good learning experience nonetheless.


The Marina is always a hit or miss for me. I did real well there earlier this week then nothing Thursday. I got there around 3:00 and was the only one on the docks. I marked a couple of fish but could not get them interested. I may try again tomorrow.


----------



## brandonw

Are there any local places to pick up spikes? I'd like to give them a shot. Hopefully that with a new deeper fish finder will help next time


----------



## Greenpea

brandonw said:


> Are there any local places to pick up spikes? I'd like to give them a shot. Hopefully that with a new deeper fish finder will help next time


Yes, I found some Thursday at the carry out on Rt.4 I can't think of what it's called off hand but it's the little carryout / drive-threw that's painted purple. The bait store closest to the reservoir was closed but they may have some. If your down by the spillway and follow the curve around towards Northridge, turn right when it meets Rt.4 The carryout will be on your left about 1/4 of a mile.


----------



## brandonw

Ok thanks greenpea. Any plans to go again soon?


----------



## Greenpea

brandonw said:


> Ok thanks greenpea. Any plans to go again soon?


I was thinking about going early Sunday. Next weekend I'm tied up both days so I would like to hit the docks again this weekend.


----------



## brandonw

Greenpea said:


> I was thinking about going early Sunday. Next weekend I'm tied up both days so I would like to hit the docks again this weekend.


Goodluck and let us know how you do. I probably won't be able to get back out again til sometime next week


----------



## linebacker43

hit the docks with the daughter. Caught about 2 dozen gills. Would have caught more but the little one finally got cold on me. Still nice day though and got some action


----------



## Tin Guppy

Greenpea said:


> Yes, I found some Thursday at the carry out on Rt.4 I can't think of what it's called off hand but it's the little carryout / drive-threw that's painted purple. The bait store closest to the reservoir was closed but they may have some. If your down by the spillway and follow the curve around towards Northridge, turn right when it meets Rt.4 The carryout will be on your left about 1/4 of a mile.


Roger that carry-out is Leen's Carry out.


----------



## Greenpea

linebacker43 said:


> View attachment 199946
> hit the docks with the daughter. Caught about 2 dozen gills. Would have caught more but the little one finally got cold on me. Still nice day though and got some action


Excellent.....looks like a happy young lady.


----------



## brandonw

linebacker43 said:


> View attachment 199946
> hit the docks with the daughter. Caught about 2 dozen gills. Would have caught more but the little one finally got cold on me. Still nice day though and got some action


Nice work! Any keepers? What were they biting on?


----------



## linebacker43

Caught them on tiny ice jigs in chartreuse and pink tipped with waxies. Don't know if it made a difference or not but both poles had pink jig on bottom of double rig and they took majority of fish. Hope this helps. Nothing of real size, but the action was good enough to keep a 9 year old busy and paying attention! Lol


----------



## badducchio

Spent a few hours this evening fishing around the marina. There was ice throughout the marina except for one little area at the end of a dock. Open water outside the breakwalls, no luck today.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Abandoned this thread and this website for personal reasons. This thread is truthfully now but a very faint ghost of what it once was and sincerely regret the loss of the potential to what it could of helped to further accomplish at CJ Brown but that hope is now gone. You will have to pardon my strictly PERSONAL opinion that it should have remained closed if only out of respect for those whom accomplished so very much for so many others with their own privately and lovingly donated efforts, time and moneys. It will probably never happen again...


----------



## Greenpea

badducchio said:


> Spent a few hours this evening fishing around the marina. There was ice throughout the marina except for one little area at the end of a dock. Open water outside the breakwalls, no luck today.


How thick is the ice??? Is it cloudy or clear??? I'm dying to get out.


----------



## badducchio

Greenpea said:


> How thick is the ice??? Is it cloudy or clear??? I'm dying to get out.


That was before the warm up at the end of the week. Most of it was thick enough to walk on at the time but I would assume after that rain/higher temps it is questionable at best. Nice cold days coming though. Ice was crystal clear at the time.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

If may "suggest" when going out upon new "virgin " ice have your "cat`s claws" on shoe laces rigged around both wrists and ALWAYS carry a 50` piece of light but flexible when cold rope WITH you. You hopefully will never need either of them but if you NEED either and leave them in your vehicle and are ALONE...you will never need either of them (or anything but a casket) again. Tomorrow is the REWARD for being SAFE today. And if you aren`t SAFE today, you may not HAVE a tomorrow...


----------



## crappiedude

Lowell H Turner said:


> *Abandoned this thread and this website for personal reasons. *...


Well from a casual observer it doesn't appear that you (or others) have truly abandoned either. I see comments both on here (you posted twice in the last 8 days on this thread alone) and the other place. If everyone abandoned it there would never be any comments or posts in either place.
There is no reason for this thread to be closed in fact it's good to see it coming back to life. 
Really no need to beat the proverbial dead horse.
OGF really is a great website, that's why people keep coming back.
Just sayin


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lowell H Turner said:


> Abandoned this thread and this website for personal reasons. This thread is truthfully now but a very faint ghost of what it once was and sincerely regret the loss of the potential to what it could of helped to further accomplish at CJ Brown but that hope is now gone. You will have to pardon my strictly PERSONAL opinion that it should have remained closed if only out of respect for those whom accomplished so very much for so many others with their own privately and lovingly donated efforts, time and moneys. It will probably never happen again...


Miss ya man....it was a gaboon viper


----------



## OrangeRay

Made it out yesterday from about 1-6 pm. Didn't catch anything but picked up lots of fish on the sonar. Mostly they were over the pits with hardly any by the dam. No thermometer with me. You guys must have dumped a bunch of c trees in the pits because my 22 year old humminbird was showing a really jagged bottom in that area......Thanks!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

Man, I can't remember the last time I've been out there let alone fishing at all. I need to get back at it and see how well it's been doing since I've been out of it.


----------



## SRYOST

A great place to fish if you want 8 1/2 inch crappie.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

SRYOST said:


> A great place to fish if you want 8 1/2 inch crappie.


How often have you fished there and when was this? If you haven't caught anything over 8.5" then you're doing something wrong.


----------



## SRYOST

Hi Joe. I'm out there weekly enjoying retirement. I didn't mean to mislead anyone. I catch plenty i guess. Some of my biggest crappie came from CJ. I never keep anything, it's just fun to go. The vast majority this year is just shy of 9 inch. Which makes the future look good for CJ. The last two years during the spring a cold front has hurt the crappie spawn. Of course this is just my opinion. I've always wondered about the growth rate of a crappie. How long does it take for one to grow to 9 inch? Anyone?


----------



## walleyejigger

joe the fishing at cj aint like it use to be


----------



## ur_averagejoe4

That sucks. Wonder what happened. 

Too many people taking too many undersized fish?


----------



## odell daniel

hows the late summer walleye fishing on cj,I fished it years ago and didnt do so well.


----------



## walleyejigger

realy sucks for some reason this year its hit or miss


----------



## OrangeRay

Will be fishing out of a pontoon called Tahoe this evening through moon rise for catfish. I decked her out with LED floods and spots. Give a holler if you guys are out. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## BuckeyeCatDaddy

Looking forward to hitting CJ hard this season!! Reservoir that is!!


----------

